# Post your non-Balenciaga purchases......Come on......we wont tell ;) (Part 2)



## Jira

Continued from http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/post-your-non-balenciaga-purchases-come-we-wont-224948.html, which was closed due to length. The most recent posts have been copied. Please continue!


----------



## BlondieJ

I feel a little bit guilty for getting this, but i *have* wanted it for a long time (over a year)


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

wonderwoman9 said:


> Thanks everyone, I decided to keep her, carried her today! I'm really loving the leather....!


  wise decision  dear!!  i love mine to pieces , it is so pillowy and spongy , congrats!!


----------



## purses & pugs

*ww *B**, glad you decided to keep the Rocco!! I'm sure you'll love it! And it's true what *ehemelay *says, it is a very durable bag! Even though I have the Rocco in dove grey I can use it in the rain and no stains what so ever


----------



## wonderwoman9

Thanks chloe! 

I'm glad too dear *A*! It smells heavenly......I love it! And will pray for a silver or brass stud one to come out sooner or later!


----------



## kiwishopper

Congrats *Wonder*!!! "pillowy and spongy" are the perfect description!! I love my AW Coco (I have it in the brass) it is so chic and edgy to carry around


----------



## Ghost55

wonderwoman9 said:


> Thanks everyone, I decided to keep her, carried her today! I'm really loving the leather....if it wasn't so great I wouldn't have kept it.
> 
> bagsr4me - i Love the size, but i love brass/silver studs better....thats the main reason I didn't know if I want to keep it. I'm mad they don't make the baby in brass or silver studs!
> 
> red - it is heavy but not as heavy as the full size or my pom! I'm not minding the heaviness of it.
> 
> ehemelay - saw your awesome pics! loved your comparison pics too. the leather is fab, very durable. i'll post mod shots soon!
> 
> thanks vlore!



*WISE decision WW! Love the look of that bag you got!!! HOT hot!!*



BlondieJ said:


> I feel a little bit guilty for getting this, but i *have* wanted it for a long time (over a year)



*
Fabulous CHEAT!!!*


----------



## wonderwoman9

Thanks ghost! Not seen you around much, where youbeen?


----------



## bellabags23

*wonderwoman* love your black/black... Here is mine I got her about a week ago and I LOVE her I haven't changed bags since I have received her.
















Sorry about the blurry mod shot I always have so much trouble getting clear pictures in the mirror.


----------



## wonderwoman9

Ohhh bellabags love yours! I wish the baby came with brass or silver! Looks awesome on you!


----------



## bellabags23

Thanks so much *Wonderwoman,* its funny I don't know why but I prefer to wear her over my shoulder.


----------



## wonderwoman9

Prob way more comfy! Mine isnt that comfy on the lower arm!


----------



## betty.lee

oh my *bellabags23* and *wonderwoman9*...your rocco duffels are making me drool and seriously making me want one.


----------



## BlondieJ

Ghost55 said:


> *WISE decision WW! Love the look of that bag you got!!! HOT hot!!*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Fabulous CHEAT!!!*



Thanks! I've been wearing it since I got it and I have to say, I really love it.  I don't feel guilty anymore, lol.  It sits on my shoulder perfectly!


----------



## dorasonia

My May purchases:

Alexander Wang Baby Rocco









Chanel Halfmoon WOC









LV Scarf


----------



## NYCavalier

*dorasonia* Congrats!! Love all your purchases especially the black half moon!! Too cute!


----------



## NYCavalier

My Saks Chanel sale haul.. I am keeping the silver reissue for myself and the pink/purple two-toned flap is a present for my sister


----------



## wonderwoman9

dorasonia - Yay! Love your baby rocco too, bag twin! I want that lv scarf, just beautiful! And love the chanel too


----------



## lccsue

Found this very cute leather double wrap bracelet at a local boutique and my sister bought it for me for my birthday.  The same hardware as bal uses!


----------



## bellabags23

betty.lee said:


> oh my *bellabags23* and *wonderwoman9*...your rocco duffels are making me drool and seriously making me want one.


 
Thank you *betty.lee* I really do love this bag.


----------



## betty.lee

bellabags23 said:


> Thank you *betty.lee* I really do love this bag.



it just looks like such a great everyday bag, i can see why you guys love it so much.


----------



## aki_sato

This is not my non purchase but my SO's which he gave me 
My e-ring with the rose he gave me ^^
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1117826&stc=1&d=1275358641

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1117827&stc=1&d=1275358641


----------



## aki_sato

They are gorgeous!
Congrat* NYCavalier*! 


NYCavalier said:


> My Saks Chanel sale haul.. I am keeping the silver reissue for myself and the pink/purple two-toned flap is a present for my sister


----------



## oogiewoogie

aki_sato said:


> This is not my non purchase but my SO's which he gave me
> My e-ring with the rose he gave me ^^
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1117826&stc=1&d=1275358641
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1117827&stc=1&d=1275358641




*CONGRATS AKI~!!* You're Fiance did a wonderful JOB~!!


----------



## aki_sato

Thanks *Oogie* - LOL I think he did because I really like the ring 


oogiewoogie said:


> *CONGRATS AKI~!!* You're Fiance did a wonderful JOB~!!


----------



## duckiee

aki_sato said:


> This is not my non purchase but my SO's which he gave me
> My e-ring with the rose he gave me ^^
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1117826&stc=1&d=1275358641
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1117827&stc=1&d=1275358641


congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## duckiee

some hauls from my honeymoon:


----------



## MichK

Such gorgeous purchases, everyone!

*NYCavalier* - love your silver Reissue.

*lccsue* - that's a great find! Love the bracelet.

But *duckiee* - your purchases take my breath away! WOWZA!


----------



## duckiee

MichK, there's actually more (from prada!)

but we were away for a few weeks!!!


----------



## MichK

^^ Ooooooooooooh!!!! How did you cart them all back?


----------



## duckiee

with alot of difficulty, LOL! hand carried some, checked in alot. threw alot of the boxes away too. the bals are the heaviest though, i took them out of my check in! 3 giant hardware bals = 4.5kg!


----------



## ehemelay

Perfect compliment to a Bal bag.  Would you IM me if you have the contact info for that boutique?  I would love one of those!!



lccsue said:


> Found this very cute leather double wrap bracelet at a local boutique and my sister bought it for me for my birthday. The same hardware as bal uses!


----------



## ehemelay

I love that style!  Your guy did a fantastic job, down to the rose.

Congrats on starting this new chapter of your life!!



aki_sato said:


> This is not my non purchase but my SO's which he gave me
> My e-ring with the rose he gave me ^^
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1117826&stc=1&d=1275358641
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1117827&stc=1&d=1275358641


----------



## betty.lee

congrats *aki_sato*, the ring is gorgeous..here's to a great start to the new chapter.


----------



## aki_sato

Thank you *duckiee* - and your purchases are gorgeous! Love the reissue in particular!


duckiee said:


> congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aki_sato

Thank you *ehemelay* and *betty lee* ^^


----------



## purses & pugs

NYCavalier said:


> My Saks Chanel sale haul.. I am keeping the silver reissue for myself and the pink/purple two-toned flap is a present for my sister



ooOOOoo!!! More gorgy Chanels!! I absolutely adore the silver reissue. And what a nice sister you are


----------



## silverfern

What a *BEAUTIFUL *engagement ring *aki*!!! Your SO did so well  Congrats again!


----------



## mere girl

*aki_sato* - wow! congratulations - that is a beautiful ring! You must be so thrilled - it is just stunning!


----------



## Jasterock

*Pauric Sweeney Python ball clutch*
I don't really fancy the bags, funny how this clutch captured my attention.


----------



## MichK

^^ Jaster, post some mod pics! Wanna see how it looks on you.


----------



## Jasterock

^^ will do. soon soon!


----------



## bellabags23

Congrats *jasterock*, I could see how this grabbed your attention, yes would  love to see mod shots


----------



## valnsw

*duckiee* Love all your purchases!


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

I used to despise Gucci, after having 2 bags fall apart.  But, after their Memorial Day Pre-Sale, I'm officially converted...  I also threw in some Coach, just because I am an equal opportunity shopper!


----------



## NYCavalier

... I found this beauty today and even though I was only going to look at sale shoes... she wound up coming home with me


----------



## littlerock

^^^Gorgeous Chanel!!


I splurged on a new Chloe bag, I'm in love!

Marcie Satchel in medium/ black.

Reveal here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe/reveal-chloe-medium-marcie-in-black-593377.html#post15479554


----------



## momofgirls

littlerock said:


> ^^^Gorgeous Chanel!!
> 
> 
> I splurged on a new Chloe bag, I'm in love!
> 
> Marcie Satchel in medium/ black.
> 
> Reveal here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe/reveal-chloe-medium-marcie-in-black-593377.html#post15479554


 Very nice littlerock, it looks great on you.


----------



## wonderwoman9

CL 70mm Simples in nude
with flash




without flash


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^^ All these CL reveals are getting to me!! Gorgeous!


----------



## wonderwoman9

^I know, got to me too, hehe  My first pair!


----------



## ANL1

lccsue said:


> Found this very cute leather double wrap bracelet at a local boutique and my sister bought it for me for my birthday.  The same hardware as bal uses!



OMG this is an amazing bracelet! Is it from a specific brand or only available at your local store?


----------



## ivy1026

*wonderwoman9* - your CL shoes are gorgeous!  I hope to get my first pair soon too....


----------



## wonderwoman9

Thanks ivy!!  They seem very comfy! Please post a pic when you get a pair!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

wonderwoman9 said:


> CL 70mm Simples in nude
> with flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without flash



*Wonderwoman9*, congrats on your 1st pair of CLs!! You chose a really great 1st pair--Nude patent is FABULOUS! I love them. The Simples are comfy. I think you'll really enjoy them, and I'm sure these won't be your last...


----------



## tsuarsawan

congrats *wonderwoman9*,
your CL or gorgeous! Beautiful color too!


----------



## imlvholic

bellabags23 said:


> *wonderwoman* love your black/black... Here is mine I got her about a week ago and I LOVE her I haven't changed bags since I have received her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the blurry mod shot I always have so much trouble getting clear pictures in the mirror.



Wow! Bella, Roccos always make my heart jump a bit whenever I see new reveals, you rock it well! I got mine since last year & still love it like crazy. It seems like a lot of us Bal addicts have the same taste, ChloeG, P&P, Ehemley & other Bal ladies got there AW Roccos recently too. I so wanted the Mini Grey/silver too, just waiting for it w/ the long strap, hopefully they will make it. 
Anyway, Congrats& Enjoy.


----------



## foxymom

nycavalier.... your bag took my breath away.... absolutely stunning!!


----------



## purses & pugs

*NYCavalier*, OMG, what a beautiful Chanel!!! I absolutely love the color! Is it the Jumbo size? I need that bag too...really really need it, don't you think?? haha

*ww *B** dear, your new CLs are so pretty! A perfect first pair! Sorry for enabeling Really hope you decide to keep them!


----------



## bellabags23

imlvholic said:


> Wow! Bella, Roccos always make my heart jump a bit whenever I see new reveals, you rock it well! I got mine since last year & still love it like crazy. It seems like a lot of us Bal addicts have the same taste, ChloeG, P&P, Ehemley & other Bal ladies got there AW Roccos recently too. I so wanted the Mini Grey/silver too, just waiting for it w/ the long strap, hopefully they will make it.
> Anyway, Congrats& Enjoy.


 
Thanks so much *imlvholic*, I know what you mean I love the Rocco. I find myself constantly in the Rocco thread just to look at everyones  pictures... again . I also have noticed how many Bal lovers also recently got the Rocco. The Grey is gorgeous, I hope they make it with the strap for you. I am in love with the tan, I just cannot seem to find it anywhere, I wonder if it ever came out, (the one in the picture below), i have seen the quilted one and one darker I think it's a camel but not tan.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Congrats bella ....lol another bal addicted in the rocco club


----------



## bellabags23

Thanks so much *Chloe*, You know after seeing your pictures that was what pushed  me over the edge


----------



## valnsw

Here's what I picked up today. And I am so lucky to get her, as this was something that came out 2 years ago and it was really fate that I managed to get her, thanks to a lovely TPFer (you know who you are! ) 

My "Happy" watch


----------



## valnsw

EDIT: I think the image didn't pop up. Oops here it is again.

My Happy watch


----------



## betty_boop

hi val, congrats.. just now was in a rush.. didnt have a good look at ur new watch.. love the numbers..


----------



## valnsw

*betty_boop* Thanks! No worries I totally understand since you were rushing your work. I'm sure you will come back with lotsa goodies from your next trip too


----------



## scoobiesmomma

I need help with this one... *Large YSL Navy Easy*!! I absolutely adore the style, size, leather but I am not sure about the color! Do you think Navy is a good neutral that will go with lots and can be used on a daily basis?


----------



## wonderwoman9

Love the chopard!
Scoobie omg look at the leather on that ysl! Awesome! I love that bag...navy is a good color! I want a bag like that, where did yiou find it?


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

bellabags23 said:


> Thanks so much *Chloe*, You know after seeing your pictures that was what pushed me over the edge





scoobie your ysl easy is really tdf!!!!


----------



## ehemelay

Yesyesyesyesyes!!!!  I think that Navy is a great neutral, especially for summer.  It will look so nice with soft summer colors.  A great alternative to black.

And, a beautiful bag in any color.  Congrats!!  




scoobiesmomma said:


> I need help with this one... *Large YSL Navy Easy*!! I absolutely adore the style, size, leather but I am not sure about the color! Do you think Navy is a good neutral that will go with lots and can be used on a daily basis?


----------



## redskater

scoobiesmomma said:


> I need help with this one... *Large YSL Navy Easy*!! I absolutely adore the style, size, leather but I am not sure about the color! Do you think Navy is a good neutral that will go with lots and can be used on a daily basis?



oh yes, navy is a great neutral!  beautiful bag and it can hold so much stuff!


----------



## valnsw

*wonderwoman* Thanks!

*scoobiemama* Love the rich navy colour of your bag! It's so easy to carry around too.


----------



## chunkylover53

More AW love! Couple of new additions to my AW family:

Jena clutch in black:






Diego in black:


----------



## ehemelay

I love the Jena clutch!!  I have never seen a photo before that made me want one of my own, but yours has me thinking....

What's going on inside?  Any pockets?



chunkylover53 said:


> More AW love! Couple of new additions to my AW family:
> 
> Jena clutch in black:


----------



## chunkylover53

Hey ehemelay, unfortunately no pockets inside! Would have been nice to have a divider at least. But I have to say- I really, really love this clutch and absolutely recommend it!


----------



## bag-gage

Agree with everything said here 
LOVE this bag, have been hunting one for some time! Is your large the size that's about the same as a Work, or the bigger one?




ehemelay said:


> Yesyesyesyesyes!!!!  I think that Navy is a great neutral, especially for summer.  It will look so nice with soft summer colors.  A great alternative to black.
> 
> And, a beautiful bag in any color.  Congrats!!


----------



## Ghost55

wonderwoman9 said:


> CL 70mm Simples in nude
> with flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without flash




*Beautiful!!! So tell me did you keep them, have you worn them? I want all the details missy!!!*


----------



## MarieG

wonderwoman9 said:


> CL 70mm Simples in nude
> with flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without flash



Gorgeous! Those are my dream shoes! Congrats!


----------



## wonderwoman9

Thanks Ghostie! hehe You crack me up! I haven't decided on keeping them yet, The pic on netaporter makes them look lighter in color (Which I was hoping for) And they are a little darker IRL. They seem so comfy though and I do like them! I was just a bit disappointed in the color. I think I'm gonna keep them though  As soon as I wear them I'll post a pic!

Thank you MarieG - Hope you get a pr too!!


----------



## Livia1

wonderwoman9 said:


> Thanks Ghostie! hehe You crack me up! I haven't decided on keeping them yet, The pic on netaporter makes them look lighter in color (Which I was hoping for) And they are a little darker IRL. They seem so comfy though and I do like them! I was just a bit disappointed in the color. I think I'm gonna keep them though  As soon as I wear them I'll post a pic!




 They're gorgeous! You must keep them.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*wonderwoman , they are louboutin and  they are keeper....i also would buy a bois de rose bbag to match with them  *


----------



## Livia1

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> *wonderwoman , they are louboutin and  they are keeper....i also would buy a bois de rose bbag to match with them  *



You're so cruel :devil:


----------



## wonderwoman9

Thanks Livia! 
 hehe Chloe! Too funny! But you know...that color would go good w/them!! I'll have to see more pics of bois de rose!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Livia1 said:


> You're so cruel :devil:


  yes i am cruel but it is for her own good 



*wonder*...what about anthra with rose gold?


----------



## wonderwoman9

Chloe - I absolutely love 2010 anthra! Yours is so gorgeous! I'd love to have that combo! I must sell a few things before I purchase anything else though!!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

:kiss:i am glad that you are loving it ....btw i think there 's no hurry since anthra is  not discontinued !

i need to buy a pair of neutral loboutins just like yours instead


----------



## wonderwoman9

I'd really love a new anthra gsh mini money wallet! So pretty! I need a new wallet BADLY! I have none right now!

Yes you definitely need a pr of neutral cl's!! They would look soooooooo awesome on you!


----------



## NYCavalier

My new Proenza Schouler Large Black Leather PS1!


----------



## ehemelay

NYCavalier said:


> My new Proenza Schouler Large Black Leather PS1!




Love it!!  The PS1 is such a versatile bag, and the large size is perfect for city life.  Where did you pick it up?


----------



## NYCavalier

Thanks *ehemelay*!! I bought it at Barneys, NY! I must say, your mod shots and pics on the PS1 thread was very convincing for me !! YOU wear it so well!


----------



## ehemelay

^ ^ ^ ^

Awww.... that's so sweet, *NYCavalier*!!  I love my PS1s, and I have yet to see another out there in the "real world."  As silly as this sounds, I'm waiting to exchange my current work laptop for a new model when its lease is up at the end of summer.  If my new laptop is small enough, I'm going to get an XL PS1 to use as my work bag (torn between classic black and the luggage color).  Then, I will be able to use the Courier that currently plays that role as a full-time gym/yoga bag.  Such anticipation!!

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

Here is my not-so-recent non-Bal purchase.  Nothing too exciting, but the end of a loooooong search for me.  Presenting my new Oliver Peoples sunnies.  (I'm embarassed to say that I don't know the style name).

I've been searching for silver-rimmed aviators with warm-tinted lenses for ages.  My skintone is peach-y and I don't look good in the blue/black/grey toned lenses that usually pair up with silver frames.

I held on to these for several days before cutting off the tags.  They seem so, so delicate to me!  I am used to Tom Fords, which are more substantial and sturdy-feeling.  The SA assured me, though, that her other customers have had no problems and pledged that the retailer will stand behind the product if there are any issues in the future.

I wore them today and I love them!!


----------



## MichK

Ooooh, nice!


----------



## roey

Oliver Peoples sunglasses are wonderful!  Whenever I'm at NM Last Call I try to buy a pair or two.  They're my go-to sunnies when my Chanel sunnies seem too blingy to walk the dog, go to the gym, etc.


----------



## ehemelay

roey said:


> Oliver Peoples sunglasses are wonderful! Whenever I'm at NM Last Call I try to buy a pair or two. They're my go-to sunnies when my Chanel sunnies seem too blingy to walk the dog, go to the gym, etc.


 

*roey*, have your OP sunnies held up well?  I just can't get over how lightweight they are!  I am used to resting my glasses on my head when I walk inside to a store or a business, but the OPs are so delicate, I worry that I won't even notice if they fall off!  All day I carefully placed them in their case anytime I walked inside a building.  LOL - I'm sure I'll get over that quickly.


----------



## roey

ehemelay said:


> *roey*, have your OP sunnies held up well? I just can't get over how lightweight they are! I am used to resting my glasses on my head when I walk inside to a store or a business, but the OPs are so delicate, I worry that I won't even notice if they fall off! All day I carefully placed them in their case anytime I walked inside a building. LOL - I'm sure I'll get over that quickly.


 
Well, apart from my Lab eating a pair - yes - they have held up great!  I don't have hard cases and tend to toss them around in my purse, in the car, gym bag, etc.  Mine are plastic though I suspect yours are probably more durable than you think!  My Chanel sunnies are treated the same way you are treating your OP - carefully placed inside the case when I arrive indoors.


----------



## dannkat

My first H clic clac





not forgetting to pose with Ms Lilac





Paris shanghai collections:


----------



## Ghost55

wonderwoman9 said:


> Thanks Ghostie! hehe You crack me up! I haven't decided on keeping them yet, The pic on netaporter makes them look lighter in color (Which I was hoping for) And they are a little darker IRL. They seem so comfy though and I do like them! I was just a bit disappointed in the color. I think I'm gonna keep them though  As soon as I wear them I'll post a pic!
> 
> Thank you MarieG - Hope you get a pr too!!



*These too are my dream shoes....sigh....if money were on a tree they would be mine. I just can't spend that much on a pair of shoes. Now, if they were a gift Hell to the YES! ...This way I can keep dreaming and live through you all. 

I am gonna check them out on the site...not that I haven't seen them already a million times over or anything....*


----------



## wonderwoman9

^I know, I never thought I'd spend that much on a pr of shoes either.....but there are no bals I want at the moment, so I said what the heck! I want to see if these are worth what they cost....I really do like them! I hope you get a pr one day!!


----------



## dizzywizzy

wonderwoman9 said:


> ^I know, I never thought I'd spend that much on a pr of shoes either.....but there are no bals I want at the moment, so I said what the heck! I want to see if these are worth what they cost....I really do like them! I hope you get a pr one day!!




WW we need mod shots!!!!!!


----------



## wonderwoman9

^I know!! I need to take some!! I'll do that soon!


----------



## SomethingWitty

That looks like the Strummer to me.    And yes they're super lightweight!  The style name should be on the inside of one side of the frames. 

It's a very popular style.  Many celebs incl. Angelina have a pair of those.








ehemelay said:


> Here is my not-so-recent non-Bal purchase. Nothing too exciting, but the end of a loooooong search for me. Presenting my new Oliver Peoples sunnies. (I'm embarassed to say that I don't know the style name).
> 
> I've been searching for silver-rimmed aviators with warm-tinted lenses for ages. My skintone is peach-y and I don't look good in the blue/black/grey toned lenses that usually pair up with silver frames.
> 
> I held on to these for several days before cutting off the tags. They seem so, so delicate to me! I am used to Tom Fords, which are more substantial and sturdy-feeling. The SA assured me, though, that her other customers have had no problems and pledged that the retailer will stand behind the product if there are any issues in the future.
> 
> I wore them today and I love them!!


----------



## ehemelay

SomethingWitty said:


> That looks like the Strummer to me.  And yes they're super lightweight! The style name should be on the inside of one side of the frames.
> 
> It's a very popular style. Many celebs incl. Angelina have a pair of those.


 
Thanks, *SomethingWitty*!!  I did check and you are correct, the frames are Strummer.  I never would have known to check there.  That has to be the tiniest font I have ever seen!


----------



## MarieG

LOVE your new goodies! I got that exact Hermes Clic Clac in the thinner version and absolutely love it! It's def an all-time classic!



dannkat said:


> My first H clic clac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not forgetting to pose with Ms Lilac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paris shanghai collections:


----------



## antakusuma

My first bottega. 
Matches SANG perfectly!


----------



## sugarplush

antakusuma said:


> My first bottega.
> Matches SANG perfectly!


 
That's one gorgeous red beauty!! May I ask what is that? Is it a wallet?


----------



## antakusuma

Yes! I think it's called a Sienna but i'm not sure. Got it off ebay.



sugarplush said:


> That's one gorgeous red beauty!! May I ask what is that? Is it a wallet?


----------



## wonderwoman9

cute bottega wallet! i've been eyeing a purple one.......how do you like it?


----------



## antakusuma

wonderwoman9> so far so good! there's no breaking in needed cos it's so soft. I actually do worry that it'll wear very fast. the bal giant covered money didn't last me very long.


----------



## meganka

while i am waiting for something from Bal.

here is what i got from US miu miu sale! arrived in Australia today!


----------



## drati

^^^ cute flats, can totally imagine you with them. Looking forward to some modelling pics.


----------



## purses & pugs

*meganka*, wow these are so cute! I love the bow!!! Many congrats! I would love a mod pic too


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*meganka*- LOVE your miu miu flats!!! They look so comfy too!


----------



## wonderwoman9

meganka - love those flats!!!


----------



## Aarponen

Meganka your shoes are TDF, just love love love them!


----------



## meganka

*drati, P&P, scoobiesmomma, wonderwoman, Aarponen,* thank you so much ladies!
i am sure i am will get a lot of use of these flats.
MOD pics will come right after my first use!


----------



## xiiaojiing

meganka said:


> while i am waiting for something from Bal.
> 
> here is what i got from US miu miu sale! arrived in Australia today!




congrats!! what a cute pair of shoes!


----------



## yunces

*meganka* uuughhh I'm in love with ur flats  

My guilty pleasure lol..

LV Artsy MM 





Miu Miu Harlequin (preloved)


----------



## meganka

thank you *xiiaojiing & yunces*!

*xiiaojiing*, will reply your PM in a minute!

*yunces*, i love your Miu Miu Harlequin! it still looks stylish & gorgeous to me!


----------



## pilatesworks

Chanel Black SHW Timeless Tote:


----------



## slinks

^Awesome Chanel, *Leslie* - and I loooooove your dress, as well! Missoni?


----------



## yunces

*meganka* thankss..and quite cheap as well 

*pilatesworks*  luv ur outfit with it


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks slinks! 
This one is a bit more delicate than my GST's, but IMHO is the perfect Tote. SOOO easy to carry and so functional!
Yup, Missoni.....


----------



## pilatesworks

I was just looking back through this thread, too many beautiful purchases to list! 
Congrats to all!


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks yunces! 
This dress is great for hot summer evenings here ( jeez, it has been nearly 100 every day, and HUMID too! ) there is not much too it, really lightweight.


----------



## purses & pugs

Got this dress from MA in Oslo, it looks kind of weird on the hanger but it's really cute on with puffy arms


----------



## wonderwoman9

^that dress looks really cute! can't wait to see it on you!


----------



## pilatesworks

purses & pugs said:


> Got this dress from MA in Oslo, it looks kind of weird on the hanger but it's really cute on with puffy arms



Just gorgeous P&P ! How bout a mod pic?!


----------



## MichK

pilatesworks said:


> Chanel Black SHW Timeless Tote:


 
Love the dress and how you look in it with the tote!


----------



## purses & pugs

*ww*, thank you! I got in on sale too, that's the best part

*Leslie*, thanks! I will post a mod pic later on I love your dress, is it Missoni? Oh, and another gorgeous Chanel for you! (ps. I'm very close to getting my UGH Chanel bag now + another Chanel surprice)


----------



## EmilieN

MJ sandals - got them on sale from Mytheresa


----------



## EmilieN

Gucci pumps - my first heels in years. usually I don't go for Gucci but these were just perfect (perfect heels and fit) and okay classic too


----------



## pilatesworks

purses & pugs said:


> *ww*, thank you! I got in on sale too, that's the best part
> 
> *Leslie*, thanks! I will post a mod pic later on I love your dress, is it Missoni? Oh, and another gorgeous Chanel for you! (ps. I'm very close to getting my UGH Chanel bag now + another Chanel surprice)



Thanks Mich and P&P! 
P&P, cannot wait to see what you are getting.......any hints?!
(Yes, the dress is Missoni.)


----------



## kiwishopper

Leslie you always have one of the best outfits!!! Of course having a great figure helps 
love that new Chanel!!


----------



## vlore

Great Missoni dress and Chanel, *Leslie!!!* Lookin' good!


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks Kiwi and Vlore! 
( Kiwi, I just ordered a Forest AW Rocco, inspired by your Aw beauty! ) 
I appreciate your sweet comments, as always!


----------



## RUIRUIWINTER

My 4 years old VW bag 
new VW x Melissa wing wedges
and "little cat" brancelet


----------



## purses & pugs

pilatesworks said:


> P&P, cannot wait to see what you are getting.......any hints?!
> (Yes, the dress is Missoni.)



My wish list is a very big hint


----------



## roey

Nice trio Rui!  Love the cat bracelet and the wings on those shoes!!


----------



## RUIRUIWINTER

Roey
thank u sooo much
i got that shoes yesterday
very comfortable!


----------



## siyg

My first Rebecca Minkoff, purchased from the online sample sale.  Been wanting a MAc for a while now and absolutely love the color I got!


----------



## pilatesworks

Alexander Wang Forest/SHW Rocco Duffle: 
LOVE the studs on this bag, and it is a rather unusual neutral, kind if a gray-green. And it can be worn messenger style, too!
( so sorry for the poor quality mod pics! )


----------



## bellabags23

Love your Rocco, *Pilates*... It looks great on you... Are your studs silver? She looks very pebbly. Congrats!!!!


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks bella! Yup, the studs are silver......I cannot wait to wear it with my Moto jackets!


----------



## bag-gage

WOw Leslie, is that the new Rocco? I like how it looks worn on the shoulder with the long strap. Nice! I like that burnout tee you have on too, very cool


----------



## siyg

pilatesworks said:


> Alexander Wang Forest/SHW Rocco Duffle:
> LOVE the studs on this bag, and it is a rather unusual neutral, kind if a gray-green. And it can be worn messenger style, too!
> ( so sorry for the poor quality mod pics! )



Love love love the color!


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks bag-gage and siyg! 
( bag-gage, the tee is Fluxus, thanks!  I have almost all the colors, they are so lightweight and comfy here in the 100 degree heat. ) 
Yes, this is the new Rocco! 
I always liked the bag before AW added the strap, but never thought about getting one as I prefer to have an alternative to hand-held only. These handles do not fit on the shoulder, tho they may well stretch as the bag is so heavy.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Pilatesworks, Congrats on your  AW !
It looks great on you !
Love it


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks Pollie-Jean!


----------



## kiwishopper

Leslie your new AW is gorgeous!! I just love love the leather!! And you have the strap version too!!


----------



## pilatesworks

Kiwi, you were my inspiration, you and Chloeglamour!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Leslie*, the Rocco looks great on you! And a super plus with the long strap too! Isn't the leather delicious on these bags? Many congrats


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

UHHHH *LE* mon amour , welcome to the rocco / balenciaga addicted  your rocco is fabolous...i also love mine to pieces


----------



## Rema85

Here's my new Chanel caviar maxi flap with ghw.  The first two pics are taken with a flash. 












[/img]http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee242/rema85/P1030020.jpg[/img]


----------



## Livia1

Rema85 said:


> Here's my new Chanel caviar maxi flap with ghw.  The first two pics are taken with a flash.




Beautiful!!!
Many congrats.


----------



## siyg

Rema85 said:


> Here's my new Chanel caviar maxi flap with ghw.  The first two pics are taken with a flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee242/rema85/P1030020.jpg[/img]



So pretty, love the mod pic!


----------



## siyg

My camera may have been stolen on the train to Paris, but this almost made up for it:


----------



## Rema85

Thanks *Livia1* and *Siyg*! Your lambskin maxi is divine *Siyg*, it captures the light so beautifully. I'm sorry to hear about your camera being stolen.


----------



## Livia1

siyg said:


> My camera may have been stolen on the train to Paris, but this almost made up for it:



Gorgeous bag and beautiful pics as always, siyg! Sorry to hear about your camera


----------



## imlvholic

pilatesworks said:


> Alexander Wang Forest/SHW Rocco Duffle:
> LOVE the studs on this bag, and it is a rather unusual neutral, kind if a gray-green. And it can be worn messenger style, too!
> ( so sorry for the poor quality mod pics! )



Looks really good on you.


----------



## pilatesworks

purses & pugs said:


> *Leslie*, the Rocco looks great on you! And a super plus with the long strap too! Isn't the leather delicious on these bags? Many congrats



Thanks, you were my inspiration too!


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks so much ChloeGlamour, I saw your pics, along with Kiwi and P&P and the bag was a real stand-out to me. I love the edgy look of the bag! 
And also thanks to bellabags and imlvholic!


----------



## purses & pugs

^I'm glad to hear that, I love the edgy look too! It's not like any other bags I have (hate Speedy bags, so this is as far as I can go haha) and the studs at the bottom make it really durable too.


----------



## purses & pugs

Holy moly *Rema85 *and *siyg *- I loooooove your Chanel purchases! Such classic and elegant pieces! many congrats to both of you


----------



## CeeJay

meganka said:


> here is what i got from US miu miu sale! arrived in Australia today!



Ooooooh - LOVE these; so cute!!!  I don't remember seeing these in the stores around the greater Boston area ... I would have snapped them up myself (well - that is if they had a size 11).


----------



## drati

CeeJay said:


> Ooooooh - LOVE these; so cute!!!  I don't remember seeing these in the stores around the greater Boston area ... I would have snapped them up myself (well - that is if they had a size 11).



Ha CeeJay, you and me both. While my big feet are probably in proportion to my tall body I really don't like that so many cute shoes don't go up to my size. Hmph.


----------



## Pinkydream

WOW *****L****** I absolutely love your forest rocco with silver studs. It looks so great on you! Huge congrats and thanks for sharing
The forrest color would be my first choice for the rocco too.


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks so much Pinky! 2nd day wearing this bag and loving it more than ever.....!


----------



## sarah7487

Just bought this... cant wait to lay my hands on it! 
*Sara Berman Decca Slouch Studded Shoulder Bag*


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^beautiful, LOVE the studs, they are everywhere this season!


----------



## chunkylover53

sarah7487, gorgeous purchase! I love Sara Berman's bags, particularly the Decca and Jivvy!


----------



## French75

A quick pic of my new Mulberry Oversized Oak Alexa 
I previously bought a regular one, but it was a bit too small on an everyday basis, especially to go to work. I snatched this one on harrods.com


----------



## chaoyichien

French, You look stunning with the Alexa,
I also prefer the proportion of the extra on you, so urban chic!

The model is completely sold out in my country, I'm still waiting for the next re-stock.
oh...I can't wait any longer after seeing your photo! 

Congratulations for finding an extra large one! You're one lucky girl.


----------



## purses & pugs

^^*French *I love the Alxea on you, this bag is so faboluous!


----------



## French75

Thank you dear *P&P & Chaoyichien *!!
It was completely sold out in Paris too but Harrods is able to ship internationally !!


----------



## Livia1

*French*, the Oversized Alexa (also) looks great on you!
Glad you managed to find one.


----------



## French75

Thanks dear *Livia* !! The handle drop is also a little wider than that of the regular one, which is definitely more comfortable


----------



## sugarplush

**B**, so glad you managed to track one down! It was definitely meant to be yours! The whole outfit looks super cute! I think it's because of the white skirt.


----------



## wonderwoman9

French - Love the Mulberry Alexa!! Such a beautiful color!


----------



## kiwishopper

*French*, I always enjoy your lovely pics!! Your Mulberry looks great with you!!


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

Fendi Encased Sunglasses


----------



## silverfern

Gorgeous buys everyone. Now all the sales are on it's sooo hard to resist! I picked up these heels the other day


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

silverfern said:


> Gorgeous buys everyone. Now all the sales are on it's sooo hard to resist! I picked up these heels the other day
> 
> View attachment 1133234



Love them both!  But, the ones on the left are to die for!!


----------



## NYCavalier

My new Chanel Black Caviar Mini SHW...


----------



## pilatesworks

NYCav, I love your Mini! 
Congrats, it looks great on you !


----------



## pilatesworks

And Silverfern, I LOVE your shoes! 
Mod pics!


----------



## pilatesworks

French75 said:


> A quick pic of my new Mulberry Oversized Oak Alexa
> I previously bought a regular one, but it was a bit too small on an everyday basis, especially to go to work. I snatched this one on harrods.com



Beautiful, French!
 I am so glad you found that bag, it looks great on you! 
Congrats!


----------



## roey

French, I may NEED that Alexa!  Love it on you - so chic!!


----------



## sarah7487

Thank qqq!! Thanks Pilatesworks too!



chunkylover53 said:


> sarah7487, gorgeous purchase! I love Sara Berman's bags, particularly the Decca and Jivvy!


----------



## French75

Thank you so much for your sweet words *Sugarplush, WW, Kiwishopper, Pilatesworks & Roey *!!  
*NYCavalier*, your Chanel is super cute !!! I love it !!


----------



## pbdb

for May: Lanvin Iridescent Pink 2009
For June: Lanvin Bordeaux 2009
             Lanvin Blue Fonce 2008
             Lanvin White with Pearl 2008
             Lanvin Black with gold chain strap 2010


----------



## tsuarsawan

NYCavalier said:


> My new Chanel Black Caviar Mini SHW...


  gorgeous mini caviar!


----------



## tsuarsawan

pbdb said:


> for May: Lanvin Iridescent Pink 2009
> For June: Lanvin Bordeaux 2009
> Lanvin Blue Fonce 2008
> Lanvin White with Pearl 2008
> Lanvin Black with gold chain strap 2010



wow *pbdb*,
they look so comfy


----------



## silverfern

*pbdb* - whew what a haul! I have the metallic black ones with the chain strap too


----------



## pbdb

silverfern said:


> *pbdb* - whew what a haul! I have the metallic black ones with the chain strap too



hi *silverfern*,
cool!!! isn't it sooooo pretty?? 
love the chains and the way they hang low on the ankle. I also snagged the same pair but in argent...a half size bigger than my usual size but with the price I got for them, I couldn't resist. I hope it will still be Ok. Will post as soon as I get them. By the way, i also post on the "Show us your Lanvin"...


----------



## pbdb

t said:


> wow *pbdb*,
> they look so comfy



hi *tsuarsawan*, yes they are!!!! am crazy for them as I am for the Bal bags or maybe even more!!


----------



## Crazyinlv

French75 said:


> A quick pic of my new Mulberry Oversized Oak Alexa
> I previously bought a regular one, but it was a bit too small on an everyday basis, especially to go to work. I snatched this one on harrods.com


 I love it!!!


----------



## MichK

*French* - you look so fab with your OS Alexa! And here I was thinking that the regular looked wonderful on you - you've proved me wrong! You're seriously tempting me to get one now (after I gave up my regular Alexa). Do you ever wear yours using the long strap? Do the sides pull up?


----------



## MichK

Oh, and *silverfern* - totally understand why you couldn't resist getting both!


----------



## -jjjjjan

silverfern said:


> Gorgeous buys everyone. Now all the sales are on it's sooo hard to resist! I picked up these heels the other day
> 
> View attachment 1133234



i especially love the dusty pink pair!! MOD PICS MOD PICS!


----------



## tsuarsawan

ooh lovely Prada shoes! congrats *silverfern*


----------



## silverfern

Thanks ladies  Will take some mod pics soon *jjjjan*


----------



## pbdb

nice pradas *silverfern*, congrats!!


----------



## delmilano

Another mcqueen scarf, couldn't resist to this light grey and black skulls combo.


----------



## Livia1

*Del*, it's gorgeous! I've had my eye on this excact scarf for a while - looove grey


----------



## aki_sato

*French* - love that bag - you wear it so well  

*Silverfern* - I don't think I can choose between those gorgeous Pradas - they are both gorgeous! Are they easy to walk?

*Del* - is that the new colour? It's beautiful!! - Any modelling pics?


----------



## aki_sato

I always love Oscar de la renta dress but thought I would never can afford it.

Not long after getting engaged, I found this dress and I don't think anything else I have seen or tried on have surpassed this dress.

I love everything about the dress - and never I thought I would go for anything fluffy like that 
I always thought I am the unfussy girl, and would choose just simple clean lines silhouette dress..but oh boy how I changed..total 180 deg here 

So I finally took the plunge and bought it unseen (since it's not available in Sydney)

Really hope it will look nice on me 

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1139183&stc=1&d=1277510682

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1139206&stc=1&d=1277511227

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1139207&stc=1&d=1277511227

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1139208&stc=1&d=1277511227


----------



## silverfern

Your dress is _breathtaking _aki, the perfect fairytale gown - you are going to make one gorgeous bride  I hope we're going to see pics of you on your big day!

The Pradas are about 4.5 inches high with a 1" platform so not too bad. I managed to walk in them while carrying my 11 month old the other day and we both survived!


----------



## oogiewoogie

WooWW AKI~!!  What a gorgeous dress~!


----------



## ruoruo

presenting my one and only python bag=== pauric sweeney lime silver overnight

PS: apologize for my "too-comfy" look:shame:









also, i have removed all the removable leather deco to reduce the weight.
overall, i say it is slightly heavier than RH WORk. but not too much..


----------



## sonyaGB

aki_sato your wedding gown is AMAZING! what a stunning dress!


----------



## delmilano

aki_sato said:


> I always love Oscar de la renta dress but thought I would never can afford it.
> 
> Not long after getting engaged, I found this dress and I don't think anything else I have seen or tried on have surpassed this dress.
> 
> I love everything about the dress - and never I thought I would go for anything fluffy like that
> I always thought I am the unfussy girl, and would choose just simple clean lines silhouette dress..but oh boy how I changed..total 180 deg here
> 
> So I finally took the plunge and bought it unseen (since it's not available in Sydney)
> 
> Really hope it will look nice on me
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1139183&stc=1&d=1277510682
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1139206&stc=1&d=1277511227


you'll be the most gorgeous bride in this wedding gown, congratulations aki.
when is the wedding by the way?
to answer your question about the mcqueen scarf, i am not following the mcqueen season's colors so i don't know if it's a new color or not. but as i got it last week from the printemps which just brought the mcqueen stuffs back, i think it should be one of the new colors.


----------



## delmilano

Livia1 said:


> *Del*, it's gorgeous! I've had my eye on this excact scarf for a while - looove grey



thanks livia, this grey goes so well with my outfits, the silky texture shines under the sun, very nice. there was a new t shirt fabric mcqueen scarf in grey with purple skulls, i tried that one on also and found it less classy than the silk scarfs.


----------



## dizzywizzy

aki- that dress is to die for!!!!

delmilano- love the am scarf!!


----------



## papertiger

*ruoruo*, fabuolous bag, it even looks great with your 'comfy' look LOL. Welcome to Pauric Sweeney python, the overnight is PS at it's very best


----------



## MichK

*aki_sato* - that IS the perfect dress... totally understand why nothing can compare... you're going to look absolutely stunning on the big day... congrats!


----------



## shamrock0421

My non-Bal purchase is comfortable and cute and fun!  Havaianas flip flips.  I love them both - but the pair with the Swarovski crystals is so sparkly and FUN!


----------



## aki_sato

Thank you dear *'S'Silverfern, Oogie, Del, Sonya, Dizzy and MichK*...
You guys are always so sweet!


----------



## aki_sato

Thank you *Silverfern* 
You are too kind...
I hope the dress will look nice on me...It will be sent out in few days so am really anxious now..

And thank you for the sweet words - I would definitely love to share pics of the big day with beloved fellow TPFers 

4.5inches whilst carrying your 11 months?
You are a legend!!! 
The heels looks really sturdy and stable...I totally dig your purchases 
I love how they look so vintage too...remind me of the 50s movies 



silverfern said:


> Your dress is _breathtaking _aki, the perfect fairytale gown - you are going to make one gorgeous bride  I hope we're going to see pics of you on your big day!
> 
> The Pradas are about 4.5 inches high with a 1" platform so not too bad. I managed to walk in them while carrying my 11 month old the other day and we both survived!


----------



## aki_sato

Thanks *Del* - you are too generous..
I just hope I don't look like cupcake tiers since I am so petite and curvaceous in a wrong places...
LOL I hope it won't overwhelm me...

It's going to be November next year - LOL I am either too organised or too eager! 

MCQ colours are classic...I love all your skull scarfs ..I remember one you wore in the picture with Drati in NZ 



delmilano said:


> you'll be the most gorgeous bride in this wedding gown, congratulations aki.
> when is the wedding by the way?
> to answer your question about the mcqueen scarf, i am not following the mcqueen season's colors so i don't know if it's a new color or not. but as i got it last week from the printemps which just brought the mcqueen stuffs back, i think it should be one of the new colors.


----------



## aki_sato

Thanks *MichK* - for all the generous words! 

I hope so too because I bought it unseen and not having the opportunity to try it, I can only hope 

So thank you for the vote of confidence! 


MichK said:


> *aki_sato* - that IS the perfect dress... totally understand why nothing can compare... you're going to look absolutely stunning on the big day... congrats!


----------



## aki_sato

Really cute! 


shamrock0421 said:


> My non-Bal purchase is comfortable and cute and fun! Havaianas flip flips. I love them both - but the pair with the Swarovski crystals is so sparkly and FUN!


----------



## goldbundles

_french25,_i love your Oak Alexa. it makes me want one more and more.


----------



## goldbundles

*Sarah7484, *the overall look on that pic is stunning!  wish i could pull out something like that.  the bag w/ its studs and the size makes the puts the whole thing together so beautifully.


----------



## goldbundles

*Aki_sato, *the gown is simply breathtaking. you'll be the most gorgeous bride! congratulations to you on your coming marriage.


----------



## drati

Aki, your wedding dress is a fairy tale one, wow. You will look gorgeous. I can't wait to see pics and hear all about it. And no, you can never get organised too early for such a big event.


----------



## jimmy

In the past month I have purchased the Sara Berman Giant Weekender in Ivory (been after this for a while) and the leather is seriously smooshy and soft and very thick. Also bought the studded wallet and studded make up pouch both in dark brown, only thing I regret is not getting the make up pouch in the Mushroom but alas too late as I cannot find one anywhere, so I may return the pouch and just keep the wallet.

As much as I love the slouchy studded bags she does, I think they would look too oversized on me at 5ft so am admiring the Decca from afar.

The oversized Oak Alexa is beautiful  and that pic alone has made it onto my wishlist!


----------



## Aarponen

I am dress-a-holic, and I tend to buy them all the time from evilbay, sales, all the time.
Here are few of the latest... The black one is BCBG runway, from evilbay. Kinda short, but maybe wearable clubbing in Europe. The coral one, by Matthew Williamson, as seen on Lindsay Lohan and Cheryl Cole, which is more striking colour irl is from evilbay and I love love love it, I already did when I saw it with Linsday, maybe the only time she has looked amazing imo, as well and the last one is from Saks Fifth Avenue, Dubai, sales by Narciso Rodriguez. And that dress reminds me of the girls in TV series Madmen, very 50s and fits like a glove.

Unfortunately the mirror is dirty, and the dresses from evilbay not ironed, as you can see, but I share them anyhow.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

wowowowowoww   the black one is just my favourite !!! but they are all gorgoeus


----------



## Aarponen

aki_sato said:


> thank you dear *'s'silverfern, oogie, del, sonya, dizzy and michk*...
> You guys are always so sweet!


 
that dress is aaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmaaazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## christymarie340

holy crap *aarponen*-those dresses are GORGEOUS!!! you look amazing!!!


----------



## mayen120

i'm so excited about my new mulberry oak alexa!


----------



## purses & pugs

*aki_sato,* wow that dress is beyond gorgeous!! Simply amazing! And how bold of you to buy it unseen. 

*Del*, love you McQueen scarf, I'm  a sucker for grey too!

*Shamrock*, super cute Havaianas! I love these flipflops and I have way too many, they are addicting just link Bags

*Aarponen*, stunning dreses! Especially love the peach one - gorgeous!!

*Mayen*, the Mulberry Alexa rocks - many congrats with this gorgy bag!


----------



## purses & pugs

Been cheating big time on Bal lately

Here is a new pair of CLs, Belle purple suede 85s - absolutely love the color! And really comfy too since they are not too high


----------



## purses & pugs

And I finally got my UHG Chanel, a black caviar Jumbo with silver hw. My very sweet BF bought it for me as an early bday present I was supposed to get it in October for  my birthday but since Chanel has just had a huge price increase we decided to get it now, and i don't mind!


----------



## French75

Congrats *Mayen* !!! We're twins !! The bag is sooooo lovely 
*P&P*, fabulous shoes !! I have never tried CL, because I have always been scared by the heels (more than 12 cm sometimes is too much !) but yours seem totally ok !


----------



## French75

Oh I just saw the bag !! Lucky you, your BF is so sweet !! Huge congrats on all those beauties you mus be really happy


----------



## purses & pugs

And I bought this one for myself, a black Chanel Reissue 226 with gold hw. Totally in love - it has distressed leather, almost like a Bbag!


----------



## kiwishopper

*P&P*, your Chanels are absolutely gorgeous!!! And CL booties..whoa!! I LOVE the bright saturated blue colour contrasting with the red sole...breath taking!!! Will you be posting mod pics on your blog?


----------



## aki_sato

Thank you *goldbundles* and *drati* 

*Drati* - I have been bridesmaid twice in weddings where the brides left everything to the last minutes and it was very frustrating so I vowed I would never be in similar situation..

Thank you - I would definitely love to share pics of the big day!


----------



## aki_sato

*Aarponen* - love the coral dress!
And having beautiful figure like yours wearing it just absolutely gorgeous!!

Congrat for the beautiful purchases~!




Aarponen said:


> I am dress-a-holic, and I tend to buy them all the time from evilbay, sales, all the time.
> Here are few of the latest... The black one is BCBG runway, from evilbay. Kinda short, but maybe wearable clubbing in Europe. The coral one, by Matthew Williamson, as seen on Lindsay Lohan and Cheryl Cole, which is more striking colour irl is from evilbay and I love love love it, I already did when I saw it with Linsday, maybe the only time she has looked amazing imo, as well and the last one is from Saks Fifth Avenue, Dubai, sales by Narciso Rodriguez. And that dress reminds me of the girls in TV series Madmen, very 50s and fits like a glove.
> 
> Unfortunately the mirror is dirty, and the dresses from evilbay not ironed, as you can see, but I share them anyhow.


----------



## aki_sato

*P & P* - love those killer CL!! 
And how sweet is your bf - you trained him well girl! 
Can I ask if the reissue leather more fragile than your classic?


----------



## NYCavalier

*P&P* - Again, I am soooo happy you got your jumbo and your 226 is beyond lovely!! Congratulations again girl!! And LOVE those CL's!!!

This Beauty arrived this morning  I am in LOVE with her! 

Chanel 10A Silver Lambskin SHW Jumbo!!


----------



## aki_sato

And thank you Aarponen & P & P - I am very excited too for the dress..hope it will arrive soon ^^

*P & P* - I decided to take the plunge because to have the OZ stockist bring the dress to Aussie for me, I will have to pay excessive price...
After weighing the pro n con, I decided it's worth to buy it straight from US to ship to OZ and hope for the best..*cross finger


----------



## aki_sato

Oh wauwww 

Just stunning!
Congrat *NYCavalier*!


NYCavalier said:


> *P&P* - Again, I am soooo happy you got your jumbo and your 226 is beyond lovely!! Congratulations again girl!! And LOVE those CL's!!!
> 
> This Beauty arrived this morning  I am in LOVE with her!
> 
> Chanel 10A Silver Lambskin SHW Jumbo!!


----------



## silverfern

Love all the Chanel flaps


----------



## wonderwoman9

*A* wow, you got lots of goodies! Love the purple cl's and both chanels! Gorgeous!

Aarponen - beautiful dresses! I love the middle one best!

NYCavalier - Your chanel is gorgeous!

Mayen - I really love those mulberry alexa's! Congrats!


----------



## kiwishopper

*NYCavalier*, your new Chanel is TDF!!! One day I will make my way up to the Chanel group lol but for now, I always have your loots to admire~~


----------



## silverfern

oops double post


----------



## purses & pugs

French75 said:


> *P&P*, fabulous shoes !! I have never tried CL, because I have always been scared by the heels (more than 12 cm sometimes is too much !) but yours seem totally ok !





French75 said:


> Oh I just saw the bag !! Lucky you, your BF is so sweet !! Huge congrats on all those beauties you mus be really happy


Thank you dear French! CLs come in many different heel "sizes", from 70mm to 160mm so you could try on a pair in 70 or 85mm and see
And yes, my BF is really sweet to give me the Jumbo, he has never ever given me a bag so I'm really happy!



kiwishopper said:


> *P&P*, your Chanels are absolutely gorgeous!!! And CL booties..whoa!! I LOVE the bright saturated blue colour contrasting with the red sole...breath taking!!! Will you be posting mod pics on your blog?


Thank you!! Yes, will definitely post pics on my blog! (haven't been there in a while sice I've been on vacation) but you can also see mod pics here http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/a-bal-girl-cheating-big-time-double-reveal-603844-9.html



aki_sato said:


> *P & P* - love those killer CL!!
> And how sweet is your bf - you trained him well girl!
> Can I ask if the reissue leather more fragile than your classic?


Thank you! Yes, I must have been training him well I've been told that caviar leather is more durable than lambskin but the leather on my reissue doesn't look that fragile IMO, but maybe I'll see a difference after a while. 



NYCavalier said:


> *P&P* - Again, I am soooo happy you got your jumbo and your 226 is beyond lovely!! Congratulations again girl!! And LOVE those CL's!!!
> 
> This Beauty arrived this morning  I am in LOVE with her!
> 
> Chanel 10A Silver Lambskin SHW Jumbo!!



Thank you so much!!! And I love your new Jumbo, wow!! Now you have both gold and silver - and many many other gorgeous Chanels



wonderwoman9 said:


> *A* wow, you got lots of goodies! Love the purple cl's and both chanels! Gorgeous!
> !



Thank you sweet *B*!


----------



## cityoflight

aki_sato said:


> I always love Oscar de la renta dress but thought I would never can afford it.
> 
> Not long after getting engaged, I found this dress and I don't think anything else I have seen or tried on have surpassed this dress.
> 
> I love everything about the dress - and never I thought I would go for anything fluffy like that
> I always thought I am the unfussy girl, and would choose just simple clean lines silhouette dress..but oh boy how I changed..total 180 deg here
> 
> So I finally took the plunge and bought it unseen (since it's not available in Sydney)
> 
> Really hope it will look nice on me
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1139183&stc=1&d=1277510682
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1139206&stc=1&d=1277511227
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1139207&stc=1&d=1277511227
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1139208&stc=1&d=1277511227




really beautiful


----------



## kobe939

Here is my 10C red GST~~


----------



## lovelygarments

aki_sato said:


> I always love Oscar de la renta dress but thought I would never can afford it.
> 
> Not long after getting engaged, I found this dress and I don't think anything else I have seen or tried on have surpassed this dress.
> 
> I love everything about the dress - and never I thought I would go for anything fluffy like that
> I always thought I am the unfussy girl, and would choose just simple clean lines silhouette dress..but oh boy how I changed..total 180 deg here
> 
> So I finally took the plunge and bought it unseen (since it's not available in Sydney)
> 
> Really hope it will look nice on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aki, I love the Oscar dress.  So, so, so beautiful!  Best wishes to you on your upcoming nuptials.  I'm so happy for you.
Click to expand...


----------



## stef1261

Aki_sato: the dress is Absolutely Stunning!!!! Congratulations   Your day will be nothing less than fabulous with that dress


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> Been cheating big time on Bal lately
> 
> Here is a new pair of CLs, Belle purple suede 85s - absolutely love the color! And really comfy too since they are not too high


CL too hot! I love Purple! My favorite color! Your Chanel beauties are just gorgeous!


----------



## tsuarsawan

*kobe939* loving your Chanel 10C red GST 

*NYCavalier *your Chanel 10A Silver Lambskin Jumbo is lovely! 

some Chanel goodness going on.....


----------



## Ghost55

purses & pugs said:


> And I finally got my UHG Chanel, a black caviar Jumbo with silver hw. My very sweet BF bought it for me as an early bday presentI was supposed to get it in October for my birthday but since Chanel has just had a huge price increase we decided to get it now, and i don't mind!


 


purses & pugs said:


> And I bought this one for myself, a black Chanel Reissue 226 with gold hw. Totally in love - it has distressed leather, almost like a Bbag!


 


aki_sato said:


> *Aarponen* - love the coral dress!
> And having beautiful figure like yours wearing it just absolutely gorgeous!!
> 
> Congrat for the beautiful purchases~!


 
*Wow...Fabulous CHEAT!!! for P and P as well as Aaroponen!!!*


----------



## aki_sato

Thank you *COL, K'Lovelygarments' and Stef* 

*K *- thank you for the sweet wish  - I hope it will be a beautiful day for all of us :lov:

*Stef *- thanks for the vote of confidence - hope the Sydney weather will compromise too


----------



## stef1261

aki_sato said:


> Thank you *COL, K'Lovelygarments' and Stef*
> 
> *K *- thank you for the sweet wish  - I hope it will be a beautiful day for all of us :lov:
> 
> *Stef *- thanks for the vote of confidence - hope the Sydney weather will compromise too




Your welcome  Oh i hope so too - when is your big day? the weather has been extremely cold here in perth lately....I am sure it will turn out beautifully


----------



## aki_sato

*Stef* - it will be a while - Nov next year  *too organised or too eager 

OMG!
If it's extremely cold in Perth then it will be painfully cold in Sydney since Perth is warmer isn't it?

Thank you - I hope so too 



stef1261 said:


> Your welcome  Oh i hope so too - when is your big day? the weather has been extremely cold here in perth lately....I am sure it will turn out beautifully


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Been cheating big time on Bal lately
> 
> Here is a new pair of CLs, Belle purple suede 85s - absolutely love the color! And really comfy too since they are not too high



*p&p*, you cheater 
Love your Chanels. But these are just too hot 
Many congrats.


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> *p&p*, you cheater
> Love your Chanels. But these are just too hot
> Many congrats.



Haha, I know... But I hope I'll be forgiven since they are total different bags from Bal
And thank you, glad you like them!


----------



## Ghost55

*Just want to say that I am away on Holiday and have just purchased 3 non bal bags...Uh oh! and some small accessories....they will be uploaded as soon as i get home in a day or so...keep tuned!
I hope everyone had a fabulous Holiday!

P and P...those shoes are TDF!*


----------



## purses & pugs

Ghost55 said:


> *Just want to say that I am away on Holiday and have just purchased 3 non bal bags...Uh oh! and some small accessories....they will be uploaded as soon as i get home in a day or so...keep tuned!
> I hope everyone had a fabulous Holiday!
> 
> P and P...those shoes are TDF!*



Oh, can't wait to see!!! Enjoy your holiday

And thanks, CLs shoes arethe best! BTW, I tried a LV Trevi today and loved it!! Gaaah! Never thought I would love a LV bag. Will not get it though.


----------



## LostInBal

Got this lovely Lacoste caramel chevre leather jacket, luv it!!


----------



## ehemelay

aalinne_72 said:


> Got this lovely Lacoste caramel chevre leather jacket, luv it!!



Absolutely beautiful!  It looks soooooo soft.  Big congrats!


----------



## viewwing

My first Chanel! Always wanted one, but thought it was out of my reach! Been collecting Bals, Pradas, Tod's etc. But now I have a Chanel! Perfect hubby bought it for me for our anniversary this year! I wanted a Chanel classic, but the usual flaps are too small to put anything in! So this one is perfect!

P&P>> Looks like I've joined you! hehee! 

By the way, since I'm so new to Chanel can anyone tell me more about it? Year, season, leather etc? The SA told me it was a color seldom found on Chanels and the matte leather is some sort of a limited edition. Does anyone know? TIA! 

I can't stop


----------



## meganka

*P&P*!!!! lovely flaps!!! i love your black caviar jumbo!!! you are so lucky to have such a sweet BF and been able to get it before the price increase! enjoy! it is my HG too!!!



purses & pugs said:


> And I finally got my UHG Chanel, a black caviar Jumbo with silver hw. My very sweet BF bought it for me as an early bday present I was supposed to get it in October for my birthday but since Chanel has just had a huge price increase we decided to get it now, and i don't mind!


----------



## meganka

i really love your cutie wedding dress *aki*!!! so happy for you! congratulations! hope we can see more photos from you soon! be sure to show us some mod pics after you rec'd it! hope it fits you just right! i am sure you will look gorgeous! how about your shoes? 



aki_sato said:


> I always love Oscar de la renta dress but thought I would never can afford it.
> 
> Not long after getting engaged, I found this dress and I don't think anything else I have seen or tried on have surpassed this dress.
> 
> I love everything about the dress - and never I thought I would go for anything fluffy like that
> I always thought I am the unfussy girl, and would choose just simple clean lines silhouette dress..but oh boy how I changed..total 180 deg here
> 
> So I finally took the plunge and bought it unseen (since it's not available in Sydney)
> 
> Really hope it will look nice on me
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1139183&stc=1&d=1277510682
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1139206&stc=1&d=1277511227
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1139207&stc=1&d=1277511227
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1139208&stc=1&d=1277511227


----------



## purses & pugs

viewwing said:


> My first Chanel! Always wanted one, but thought  it was out of my reach! Been collecting Bals, Pradas, Tod's etc. But  now I have a Chanel! Perfect hubby bought it for me for our anniversary  this year! I wanted a Chanel classic, but the usual flaps are too small  to put anything in! So this one is perfect!
> 
> P&P>> Looks like I've joined you! hehee!
> 
> By the way, since I'm so new to Chanel can anyone tell me more about it?  Year, season, leather etc? The SA told me it was a color seldom found  on Chanels and the matte leather is some sort of a limited edition. Does  anyone know? TIA!
> 
> I can't stop



Congrats on your first Chanel!! Aw, your DH is so sweet to give you one for your anniversary! I'm not a Chanel expert so can't help you much here, but you should post in the Chanel forum and I'm sure someone can help!



meganka said:


> *P&P*!!!! lovely flaps!!! i love your black caviar jumbo!!! you are so lucky to have such a sweet BF and been able to get it before the price increase! enjoy! it is my HG too!!!



Thank you sweet m! Yes, my BF is a sweetheart and I'm very lucky to get these two bags now I saved 900 Euros before the price increase, it is totally insane!!! Hope you'll get a Jumbo too one day, it's the ultimate classic bag!


----------



## dannkat

got this b4 prx hike on last day of june:






along with some cj in july....
















matchy matchy with my classic pendant that i bought long time ago


----------



## Susan Lee

*WOW* to all the Chanel lovelies 

P&P-LOVE your CL's! Stunning!

I owe this purchase to *Ches * TY so much for recommending these!!!

*Envirosax 5 pouch Botanica Series*

These are so awesome-I keep one in my Bal wherever I go, and if we go somewhere where I *(GASP) * have no chair to set my Bal on I just pull my sax out and put my Bal inside it! Instant protection!!


----------



## purses & pugs

dannkat said:


> got this b4 prx hike on last day of june:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> along with some cj in july....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matchy matchy with my classic pendant that i bought long time ago



OMG, I love this bag!!! So classic, feminine and beautiful And your jewlery is gorgeous too. Many congrats!!


----------



## purses & pugs

Susan Lee said:


> *WOW* to all the Chanel lovelies
> 
> P&P-LOVE your CL's! Stunning!
> 
> I owe this purchase to *Ches * TY so much for recommending these!!!
> 
> *Envirosax 5 pouch Botanica Series*
> 
> These are so awesome-I keep one in my Bal wherever I go, and if we go somewhere where I *(GASP) * have no chair to set my Bal on I just pull my sax out and put my Bal inside it! Instant protection!!
> 
> envirosax.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/5e06319eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/b/t/bt_pouch_rolled_bags_3.jpg



Thanks Susan!! I'm have a very weak spot for Chanel and CLs after Bal

And this is a great idea


----------



## purses & pugs

I have another colorful obsession after Bal and that is Havaianas flip flops! I hardly wear anything else during summer unless I'm dressing up, they are so easy to put on and comfy! I just stumbled over a sale and got these 4 pairs


----------



## margaritas

*purses & pugs*: Congrats! I love Havaianas too! I thought the yellow pair would be perfect for when you carry your gorgeous Moutarde City!


----------



## purses & pugs

^thank you! Yes, aren't these the best flip flops ever?! Unfortunately the yellow pair is much brighter than my Moutarde City so they clash, but no worries since I prob have 15 other pairs to choose from when I carry that bag


----------



## MissMerion

What a colourful rainbow!! I'm sure you have a Bal to match with everyone of these colour!!! 



purses & pugs said:


> I have another colorful obsession after Bal and that is Havaianas flip flops! I hardly wear anything else during summer unless I'm dressing up, they are so easy to put on and comfy! I just stumbled over a sale and got these 4 pairs


----------



## pixielogue

PS1 medium in Midnight from Erica


----------



## French75

ahhaa !! I totally understand you ! I have several havaianas too !! I started with the ones with the brazilian flag, and then went crazy with the slims. I went to Rio in 2008 and of course it's just a shame not to buy some of them there !! . They are so comfy compared to other flip flops ! 



purses & pugs said:


> ^thank you! Yes, aren't these the best flip flops ever?! Unfortunately the yellow pair is much brighter than my Moutarde City so they clash, but no worries since I prob have 15 other pairs to choose from when I carry that bag


----------



## French75

Gorgeous !!! a wonderful choice !!



pixielogue said:


> PS1 medium in Midnight from Erica


----------



## purses & pugs

MissMerion said:


> What a colourful rainbow!! I'm sure you have a  Bal to match with everyone of these colour!!!


Thank you! Yes maybe I have that, lol!



French75 said:


> ahhaa !! I totally understand you ! I have several havaianas too !! I started with the ones with the brazilian flag, and then went crazy with the slims. I went to Rio in 2008 and of course it's just a shame not to buy some of them there !! . They are so comfy compared to other flip flops !


Same here, got obsessed when I went to Australia a few years ago. I bought several plain ones and slims + with the Brazilian flag and one pair with the Aussie flag for a souvenir. And to my suprice I also found out they made them with the Norwegian flag and managed to track them down in Oslo. Oh, I can imagine you found a lot of cheap ones is Rio! Lucky you!


----------



## LostInBal

vtg Gucci boston bag, just arrived in the mail, isn´t she cute? adoreeee her!!


----------



## aki_sato

*Megan* - thank you dear! ^^
I have finally received it yesterday and had a ball trying to put it on! LOL
It's so ballroom-ish! so it's really an effort just to put it on  ha!

I have to have it altered because it's big on me so hopefully it will fit me nicely soon 

Found the shoes already  I was actually more excited finding the shoes than the dress ^^
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1153478&stc=1&d=1279018081

Thank you - would definitely love to share with all my lovely TPFers when the day comes!



meganka said:


> i really love your cutie wedding dress *aki*!!! so happy for you! congratulations! hope we can see more photos from you soon! be sure to show us some mod pics after you rec'd it! hope it fits you just right! i am sure you will look gorgeous! how about your shoes?


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

aalinne_72 said:


> vtg Gucci boston bag, just arrived in the mail, isn´t she cute? adoreeee her!!



Oh my God, I am so looking for one of these bags.  Where did you get it?  I love it!!!!!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Susan Lee said:


> I owe this purchase to *Ches * TY so much for recommending these!!!
> 
> *Envirosax 5 pouch Botanica Series*
> 
> These are so awesome-I keep one in my Bal wherever I go, and if we go somewhere where I *(GASP) * have no chair to set my Bal on I just pull my sax out and put my Bal inside it! Instant protection!!
> 
> envirosax.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/5e06319eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/b/t/bt_pouch_rolled_bags_3.jpg



 They're great, aren't they? And you can use them to carry your groceries etc, if you bought too many things!


----------



## Susan Lee

ieweuyhs said:


> They're great, aren't they? And you can use them to carry your groceries etc, if you bought too many things!



Exactly!! I love them-you are fabulous for recommending them! And I gave one to my Mom too. She loves it for the farmers market and of course digs the botanical print


----------



## LostInBal

AStarN20Pearls said:


> Oh my God, I am so looking for one of these bags.  Where did you get it?  I love it!!!!!



Got it on ebay and coming from Texas!


----------



## redskater

Susan Lee said:


> *WOW* to all the Chanel lovelies
> 
> P&P-LOVE your CL's! Stunning!
> 
> I owe this purchase to *Ches * TY so much for recommending these!!!
> 
> *Envirosax 5 pouch Botanica Series*
> 
> These are so awesome-I keep one in my Bal wherever I go, and if we go somewhere where I *(GASP) * have no chair to set my Bal on I just pull my sax out and put my Bal inside it! Instant protection!!
> 
> envirosax.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/5e06319eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/b/t/bt_pouch_rolled_bags_3.jpg



I love these too!  they are a life saver for my bals when traveling.  just got back from vegas and used one on the flight also in the casino when there was no place to put my bag except on the dirty floor!  I keep one in my car to protect my bags from the sun as well.


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

aalinne_72 said:


> Got it on ebay and coming from Texas!



Thank you!!!  I am watching a couple on eBay now.  I hate the "bidding" game!  I just wish I could buy one outright.

Great taste!!!  I love the bag!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

*aalinne*, your vintage Gucci is a veru fun and pretty bag!


----------



## LostInBal

^^thank you purses&pugs!


My fav. for this summer, hidden wedge floral sandals


----------



## purses & pugs

^very cute!

I got a new pair of CLs today (gaaah, it's becoming another addiction!), here are black Miss Marples with a _very_ high heel!


----------



## molee808

a pair of Cole Haan to match my Castagna


----------



## viewwing

^^ Ooooh fabulous cole haans! LOVE! How much were they may I ask?


----------



## silverfern

*P&P*  - your CL collection is growing fast!

*aki* - LOVE the Loubs you picked for your wedding. Super pretty and classic. Glad to hear the dress is a winner 

Joining in the shoe fest with the Jil Sander heels I got recently.


----------



## pbdb

my Lanvin ballet flats


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

molee808 said:


> a pair of Cole Haan to match my Castagna



OMG, the leather on that Balenciaga just made my mouth water!  It's so squishy and beautiful.  The shoes are a perfect match.

Great job!


----------



## Jira

*pbdb:* I love your Lanvin flats collection! Your new additions are all gorgy!


----------



## pbdb

thanks for looking, *Jira*!!!


----------



## molee808

viewwing said:


> ^^ Ooooh fabulous cole haans! LOVE! How much were they may I ask?


they were on sale for $166 

thanks *AStarN20Pearls*! love wedges


----------



## maxxout

NYCavalier said:


> *P&P* - Again, I am soooo happy you got your jumbo and your 226 is beyond lovely!! Congratulations again girl!! And LOVE those CL's!!!
> 
> This Beauty arrived this morning  I am in LOVE with her!
> 
> Chanel 10A Silver Lambskin SHW Jumbo!!


You are the queen of grey and silver. This is stunning


----------



## maxxout

aalinne_72 said:


> Got this lovely Lacoste caramel chevre leather jacket, luv it!!


I want that.  Are they still around?


----------



## maxxout

pixielogue said:


> PS1 medium in Midnight from Erica


Really beautiful and a bit below retail already.


----------



## maxxout

antakusuma said:


> My first bottega.
> Matches SANG perfectly!


I'm not a big red fan but this gets me.


----------



## maxxout

purses & pugs said:


> Got this dress from MA in Oslo, it looks kind of weird on the hanger but it's really cute on with puffy arms


That is a very complex simple dress.  I love it.


----------



## maxxout

Rema85 said:


> Here's my new Chanel caviar maxi flap with ghw.  The first two pics are taken with a flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee242/rema85/P1030020.jpg[/img]


You look exceptionally fine..up-town and glam


----------



## maxxout

French75 said:


> A quick pic of my new Mulberry Oversized Oak Alexa
> I previously bought a regular one, but it was a bit too small on an everyday basis, especially to go to work. I snatched this one on harrods.com


WOW   Do you have every imaginable cool bag, or what?  I'm gettin a little jealous.


----------



## maxxout

aki_sato said:


> I always love Oscar de la renta dress but thought I would never can afford it.
> 
> Not long after getting engaged, I found this dress and I don't think anything else I have seen or tried on have surpassed this dress.
> 
> I love everything about the dress - and never I thought I would go for anything fluffy like that
> I always thought I am the unfussy girl, and would choose just simple clean lines silhouette dress..but oh boy how I changed..total 180 deg here
> 
> So I finally took the plunge and bought it unseen (since it's not available in Sydney)
> 
> *Really hope it will look nice on me*
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1139183&stc=1&d=1277510682
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1139206&stc=1&d=1277511227
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1139207&stc=1&d=1277511227
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1139208&stc=1&d=1277511227


Hope it will look nice on you?????? Hell yes it will look devine on you.


----------



## maxxout

ruoruo said:


> presenting my one and only python bag=== pauric sweeney lime silver overnight
> 
> PS: *apologize for my "too-comfy" look*:shame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a crazy cool bag and I actually like the T shirt with it.


----------



## maxxout

mayen120 said:


> i'm so excited about my new mulberry oak alexa!


These are great bags.  Where have I been?  O yeah, in Bal land.


----------



## maxxout

purses & pugs said:


> Been cheating big time on Bal lately
> 
> Here is a new pair of CLs, Belle purple suede 85s - absolutely love the color! And really comfy too since they are not too high


Oh man you are tooo much.  These are fantastic.


----------



## maxxout

So sorry you all had to endure through this mass of comments, including this one.  I have never visited this thread and had a lot of catching up to do.  I learned a lot.  You guys have great stuff.


----------



## antakusuma

You remind me of Alyson Hannigan (not sure if i spelt her name correctly, but she's the girl from How I met Your Mother)



French75 said:


> A quick pic of my new Mulberry Oversized Oak Alexa
> I previously bought a regular one, but it was a bit too small on an everyday basis, especially to go to work. I snatched this one on harrods.com


----------



## antakusuma

Thanks, i'm glad they "spoke" to you.



maxxout said:


> I'm not a big red fan but this gets me.


----------



## antakusuma

teehee! a new addition.


----------



## silverfern

^^Love your vintage (?) Jumbo *antakusuma*!

My Lanvin python Amalia just arrived from Departement Feminin


----------



## drati

Looks wonderful on you *Silverfern*! congrats. I love your new avatar too. Where was the pic taken?



silverfern said:


> My Lanvin python Amalia just arrived from Departement Feminin
> 
> View attachment 1157106
> 
> 
> View attachment 1157107


----------



## silverfern

^^Thanks *D*! The pic was taken at Kaiteriteri Beach near Nelson when we were home in Feb


----------



## drati

silverfern said:


> ^^Thanks *D*! The pic was taken at Kaiteriteri Beach near Nelson when we were home in Feb



Thought so. Looks so beautiful.


----------



## LostInBal

maxxout said:


> I want that.  Are they still around?



Hi, you´ll be able to get it here on clearance as it´s from this past F/W Lacoste collection. Original price &#8364;475, clearance &#8364;330+shipping (worldwide shipping). If you´re overseas remember that customs taxes could be elevate. If you like the jacket don´t let it go, the leather is simply amaaaazing!


http://www.elcorteingles.es/tienda/...Action=jump&navCount=0&brandId=391.1269351465


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

i simply adore this bag!congrats silverfern it is really gorgeous!!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

my new intrecciato booties bought on sale ,they are handmade in Italy  love them to pieces


----------



## drati

How is the fit dear aalinne? What size did you get? How tall are you and what size do you normally wear? 



aalinne_72 said:


> Hi, you´ll be able to get it here on clearance as it´s from this past F/W Lacoste collection. Original price 475, clearance 330+shipping (worldwide shipping). If you´re overseas remember that customs taxes could be elevate. If you like the jacket don´t let it go, the leather is simply amaaaazing!
> 
> 
> http://www.elcorteingles.es/tienda/...Action=jump&navCount=0&brandId=391.1269351465


----------



## LostInBal

drati said:


> How is the fit dear aalinne? What size did you get? How tall are you and what size do you normally wear?



Dear *D* the sizes run a little (but just a little..) large. I´m 1´73  tall and got a size 42 (normally use 40) cause want to combine it with pullovers and shirts on winter, just like the girl in the pic (really luv that style..:graucho, doesn´t she look great?? 
"El Corte Ingles" is a very reputable store, i´ve been client at least since 20 years ago, no problems, if you´re not satisfied with your purchase money back, they´re gorgeous. I´ve just called them one hour ago to ask if they send all over europe and overseas and the answer as it´s usual was: "of course...no problem!". Lots of kisses and hugues from Barcelona my dear, luv your whole collect....


----------



## maxxout

aalinne_72 said:


> Hi, you´ll be able to get it here on clearance as it´s from this past F/W Lacoste collection. Original price 475, clearance 330+shipping (worldwide shipping). If you´re overseas remember that customs taxes could be elevate. If you like the jacket don´t let it go, the leather is simply amaaaazing!
> 
> Wow , thanks.  Is the color like in your picture or more like that pic at the website?  Also, I checked out the size chart but they don't have US conversion so I will look that up separately.   How rare that it is even around and so easy to get.  I will report back to you. :kiss:


----------



## maxxout

*aalinne*  As usual, they don't have my size. So we can't be twins. but I really appreciate sending this along.  I would LOVE to see mod shots.  This is a killer jacket and so your style.
But *drati* they have 38 (NZ size10, yes?) and larger. I think you are small too, yeah?


----------



## LostInBal

maxxout said:


> aalinne_72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, you´ll be able to get it here on clearance as it´s from this past F/W Lacoste collection. Original price &#8364;475, clearance &#8364;330+shipping (worldwide shipping). If you´re overseas remember that customs taxes could be elevate. If you like the jacket don´t let it go, the leather is simply amaaaazing!
> 
> Wow , thanks.  Is the color like in your picture or more like that pic at the website?  Also, I checked out the size chart but they don't have US conversion so I will look that up separately.   How rare that it is even around and so easy to get.  I will report back to you. :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just have to click "conoce tu talla" on the advertisement to get the usa size conversion... It is easy to get but only on this site. Have a look around and tell me if you´re able to find it anywhere else.... the pic was taken whith flash and the leather as it is usal on chevre will be getting gorgeous with use... I got mine & can´t wait to wear it but of course it´s up to you..
Click to expand...


----------



## wonderwoman9

dress from vic secret


----------



## maxxout

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> my new intrecciato booties bought on sale ,they are handmade in Italy  love them to pieces


CG these are amazing and I can see them with your outfits and bags. Please do a mod shot with a Bal.


----------



## redskater

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> my new intrecciato booties bought on sale ,they are handmade in Italy  love them to pieces



chloe, once again you find the coolest stuff!  you are my fashion guru!:


----------



## LostInBal

maxxout said:


> *aalinne*  As usual, they don't have my size. So we can't be twins. but I really appreciate sending this along.  I would LOVE to see mod shots.  This is a killer jacket and so your style.
> But *drati* they have 38 (NZ size10, yes?) and larger. I think you are small too, yeah?



No, I´m not petit at all... I´m 5´8


----------



## LostInBal

aalinne_72 said:


> vtg Gucci boston bag, just arrived in the mail, isn´t she cute? adoreeee her!!



Is Katie coping me....?


----------



## maxxout

aalinne_72 said:


> No, I´m not petit at all... I´m 5´8



Yes, doll, I know your are tall and have a models bod....it was Drati that I thought was more my size.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

redskater said:


> chloe, once again you find the coolest stuff! you are my fashion guru!:


YOU  are  just too sweet! btw i am honored to be your fashion guru 

*maxxout: thank you so much  i will post modeling pictures soon*


----------



## wonderwoman9

Chloe - love your shoes!


----------



## purses & pugs

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> my new intrecciato booties bought on sale ,they are handmade in Italy  love them to pieces



OMG, these are very cool! And very, very you *F*!!! Stunning and they are so special


----------



## purses & pugs

wonderwoman9 said:


> dress from vic secret



This dress is so pretty on you *B*, wow!! Gorgeous color to your skin tone


----------



## purses & pugs

My latest purchase is this Missoni dress I got on sale yesterday. Oh, how I love sale!


----------



## drati

Thanks *Aalinne* sweetie, will check it out. Would love to see modelling pics too -- gorgeous jacket!

*Maxxout*, I'm even taller than aalinne (175 or round about 5'9") and definitely NOT tiny. Possibly same size as aalinne. But thank you, you've made my day.


----------



## drati

So anybody with Spanish, what do these measurements mean, ie. which is which? Thanks so much.

* Contorno de pecho en centímetros: Por debajo de la axila y justo delante del pecho.
** Contorno de cintura en centímetros: Por la zona más estrecha.
***Contorno de cadera en centímetros: Por la zona más ancha.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

WOW, there are some seriously amazing purchases in here lately!! I have been trying to stay away from this forum and be good, but it's so hard!

*ChloeG-* LOVE the shoes! I bet they look amazing on you, can't wait to see some mod pics!

*Silverfern*- Your Lanvin is gorgeous! Although I have yet to own one, I adore their bags!

*P&P*- That dress is gorgeous! You have some of the best, summery dresses! I love all the bright colors! I am always enamored with your mod pics!

*NYCavalier*- Your Chanel is seriously breathtaking! Looks like a work of art!


----------



## silverfern

Thank you *chloeglamour*  You always find the best footwear btw!

*scoobiesmomma* - you _must_ try at least one Lanvin. They are so gorgeously well made and I love the little luxe details 

Love the Missoni dress* P&P*


----------



## LostInBal

drati said:


> So anybody with Spanish, what do these measurements mean, ie. which is which? Thanks so much.
> 
> * Contorno de pecho en centímetros: Por debajo de la axila y justo delante del pecho.
> ** Contorno de cintura en centímetros: Por la zona más estrecha.
> ***Contorno de cadera en centímetros: Por la zona más ancha.




*Bust measurement in cm: below the armpit and in front of the chest.
** Waist in cm: By the narrowest.
*** Hips in cm: For the wider area.

Dear, just click "conoce tu talla" in the advertisement and you´ll get the french conversion. xoxo


----------



## drati

aalinne_72 said:


> *Bust measurement in cm: below the armpit and in front of the chest.
> ** Waist in cm: By the narrowest.
> *** Hips in cm: For the wider area.
> 
> Dear, just click "conoce tu talla" in the advertisement and you´ll get the french conversion. xoxo



thanks so much aalinne.  Tell me, did you choose the right size? Are you happy with the jacket?


----------



## cityoflight

got boots and bag


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

cityoflight said:


> got boots and bag



That bag just made me get all tingly on the inside!  I LOVE it!!!!


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

Here's my contribution...

Vintage Gucci that I purchased to match the Gucci shoes...


----------



## purses & pugs

scoobiesmomma said:


> P&P- That dress is gorgeous! You have some of the best, summery dresses! I love all the bright colors! I am always enamored with your mod pics!


Thank you! I love summer dresses, especially the maxi dresses (gaaah, I should live in a warmer country!!)



silverfern said:


> Love the Missoni dress P&P


Thank you! Your Lanvin bag is amazing and you look STUNNING with it!!


----------



## purses & pugs

cityoflight said:


> got boots and bag



Holy s*it, look a that extremely yummy leather on that Rocco Gorgeous!!


----------



## LilahBelle

Just got this Marc Jacobs clutch!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*cityoflight*- The leather on your Rocco is UNREAL!!! Look at all those gorgeous bubbles and that gorgeous Grey leather!! Love it, looks great with your new boots!


----------



## silverfern

LilahBelle said:


> Just got this Marc Jacobs clutch!



*LOVE* this! I've seen some of the bags from this line but not this clutch - so cute/cool  Do you mind me asking where you got it?


----------



## snoesje

this is what i bought today.

may i proudly present you my new asics???


----------



## delmilano

cityoflight said:


> got boots and bag



congrats *P* on the bag and boots, where did you find these IM boots, at the printemps and galeries, they no longer have them. the rocco bag looks great on you.


----------



## LilahBelle

*silverfern* I got it secondhand (but it's basically brand new). The original owner got it from the LA boutique I think!


----------



## cityoflight

*AStarN20Pearls *: Thank you 

*purses & pugs* : 

*scoobiesmomma* : Thank you! (a bag does have some black mark on it and i had to pay tax ) other than that its really nice  

*delmilano* : THank you ja *M* ,I got a boots from Galeries Lafayette last week kha.I think i saw one in your size naka.I really like that one but its not my size.


----------



## ehemelay

snoesje said:


> this is what i bought today.
> 
> may i proudly present you my new asics???


 

Ha ha!  I just bought new running shoes recently, too (loyal to New Balance, though).  I don't have photos, but I was so excited.  I love that sturdy, cushion-y feeling you get during the first few miles of wear.


----------



## snoesje

ehemelay said:


> Ha ha!  I just bought new running shoes recently, too (loyal to New Balance, though).  I don't have photos, but I was so excited.  I love that sturdy, cushion-y feeling you get during the first few miles of wear.



yes, that's so true! they felt sooooo great


----------



## delmilano

cityoflight said:


> *AStarN20Pearls *: Thank you
> 
> 
> *delmilano* : THank you ja *M* ,I got a boots from Galeries Lafayette last week kha.I think i saw one in your size naka.I really like that one but its not my size.



really? at the IM first floor corner? i went there two weeks ago and didn't see any boots at the corner. maybe it's the new collection then? you look terrific with these boots, and thanks for the tips. will go there as soon as i can to check those hot boots out. you rock the rocco btw.


----------



## cityoflight

del: please check at the underground floor na ka .last week i saw one in olive green suede size 40 i really like the color but only one left in size 40 :'(


----------



## delmilano

^^oh thanks ja *P*, forgot to check there, it's true that they have their huge shoes floor now. will let you know about it na ja.


----------



## wonderwoman9

black cl mater claude's


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

wonderful!!!!

huge congrats wonderwoman!! you can't never go wrong with CL


----------



## wenticc

I just bought these i like

1.rebecca minkoff





2.chanel bowl sunglass this is very nice and good price





3.alexander wang this bag  i like it a lot 
hey the price was so good i couldn't believe my eyes


----------



## wonderwoman9

Thanks chloe! Love these so much! Definitely true, cl's are timeless! Cant go wrong with them!


----------



## purses & pugs

wonderwoman9 said:


> black cl mater claude's



These are gorgeous B*, so glad you managed to find them!!


----------



## wonderwoman9

Thanks dear *a* i love them! I think more than my nude ones? Especially love the peep toe!


----------



## NYCavalier

My new BV Mini Cabat  I really indulged for this one, but when I heard this size cabat was no longer being made .... I had to!


----------



## maxxout

of course you had to ....you are our silver and grey queen...we expect it

(this is this grey isn't it ?)


----------



## juicy couture jen

wenticc said:


> I just bought these i like
> 
> 3.alexander wang this bag  i like it a lot
> hey the price was so good i couldn't believe my eyes



I love this! I've been wanting to get this versus the Giant Hip, and I have yet to decide!  

The thing that puts me off about this bag is if the chains will tangle itself or my hair?  I read in the handbag section that a pfer got hers caught on something, yanked hard, and her chain broke!!


----------



## NYCavalier

maxxout said:


> of course you had to ....you are our silver and grey queen...we expect it
> 
> (this is this grey isn't it ?)



Haha! It is actually black... just a extremely dark version of grey


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

Finally, I am the proud owner of a AW Rocco!!!!!


----------



## stylelover

Yah!!!!! I got 2 *C* items to share . One i bought 2 months back and another last month


----------



## LostInBal

Dear *D* sorry for the delay, here you have modell. shots with the chevre Lacoste jacket!


----------



## wenticc

juicy couture jen said:


> I love this! I've been wanting to get this versus the Giant Hip, and I have yet to decide!
> 
> The thing that puts me off about this bag is if the chains will tangle itself or my hair? I read in the handbag section that a pfer got hers caught on something, yanked hard, and her chain broke!!


 
I think it does tangle a little bit, but i always tight  my hair , i hope it doesn't break. Guess the price ,I  got  at saks ,the price is $289 ,hehe
It worth it ,right?


----------



## wenticc

stylelover said:


> Yah!!!!! I got 2 *C* items to share . One i bought 2 months back and another last month


 

Wow!!!Congratulations!I love these shoes.I heard the Chanel price will go up? I hope i can get one chain bag before that.


----------



## purses & pugs

NYCavalier said:


> My new BV Mini Cabat  I really indulged for this one, but when I heard this size cabat was no longer being made .... I had to!



This is so pretty! Love it


----------



## purses & pugs

I got a pair of Tory Burch wedges a few days ago


----------



## wonderwoman9

*a* i love the tb shoes! They look so good on you!


----------



## klow-chloe'

Alexander Wang Donna Hobo in Luggage






LV Damier Azur & Damier Graphite cashmere and silk stoles & Bleached denim silk scarf







Frye Vronica Slouch boots in Dark Beown & Prada black studded suede peep toe platform boots






Some Chanel goodies











Acne  biker jacket with asymetric zip 






Acne dress


----------



## purses & pugs

wonderwoman9 said:


> *a* i love the tb shoes! They look so good on you!



Thank you! I forgot to send you a pic and figured I might as well just post here


----------



## purses & pugs

*klow-chloe* -  I don't know where to start!!! Holy crap, that is a LOT of non-Bal goodies! Seriously, I love them all! That Acne biker jacket and dress are simply amazing, LV scarves are TDF, the heavenly Chanel goodies (I seriously drool over that camelia wallet or WOC) and those studded Prada boots - gaaaah!!


----------



## drati

Oh thank you so much, it looks FABULOUS on you. Great colour and style and I like the relaxed fit. Great choice aalinne.



aalinne_72 said:


> Dear *D* sorry for the delay, here you have modell. shots with the chevre Lacoste jacket!


----------



## klow-chloe'

purses & pugs said:


> *klow-chloe* -  I don't know where to start!!! Holy crap, that is a LOT of non-Bal goodies! Seriously, I love them all! That Acne biker jacket and dress are simply amazing, LV scarves are TDF, the heavenly Chanel goodies (I seriously drool over that camelia wallet or WOC) and those studded Prada boots - gaaaah!!


 

Hey *P&P* -Thanks sweetie!  LOVE your TB studded wedges, gorgeous 

It is a camilia wallet.  I suppose to get a bal wallet but I could not resist that pretty camila.

The Acne jacket is on sale at matchesfashion.com 

The Prada boots are from bluefly.com


----------



## purses & pugs

klow-chloe' said:


> Hey *P&P* -Thanks sweetie!  LOVE your TB studded wedges, gorgeous
> 
> It is a camilia wallet.  I suppose to get a bal wallet but I could not resist that pretty camila.
> 
> The Acne jacket is on sale at matchesfashion.com
> 
> The Prada boots are from bluefly.com



Oh no, don't tempt me!!! I cannot get another leather jacket now since I got that 08 grey moto jacket...But I will check matches no matter what because I obviously like to torture myself I almost bought a red camelia WOC not long ago but the price was so stiff that I couldn't do it, especially since I have a Mulberry wallet I use everyday and the WOC is probably too small for me to use as a clutch. But never say never, one day perhaps... Anyway, I can look at your stuff and drool and dream, lol!

And thanks, I got the TB wedges on sale - love a good bargain!


----------



## LostInBal

drati said:


> Oh thank you so much, it looks FABULOUS on you. Great colour and style and I like the relaxed fit. Great choice aalinne.



Thanks so much lovely *D* for your sweet comments and guess what.. this model of jacket was exclusively made in Barcelona! I got so surprised when saw it written on the tag... the leather is simply silk so soft... xoxo


----------



## klow-chloe'

purses & pugs said:


> Oh no, don't tempt me!!! I cannot get another leather jacket now since I got that 08 grey moto jacket...But I will check matches no matter what because I obviously like to torture myself I almost bought a red camelia WOC not long ago but the price was so stiff that I couldn't do it, especially since I have a Mulberry wallet I use everyday and the WOC is probably too small for me to use as a clutch. But never say never, one day perhaps... Anyway, I can look at your stuff and drool and dream, lol!
> 
> And thanks, I got the TB wedges on sale - love a good bargain!


 
Your grey moto jacket is beyond gorgeous  I got Acne jacket few weeks ago. I was so tempt to get the moto jacket in Khaki or black but when the winter end (end of Aug). It would be too warm to wear a leather jacket here. Perhaps I should save and get it next year so at least I can use it full 3months during winter.


----------



## stef1261

omg klow ita with p&p - i am totally gobsmacked with all your purchases nuts:  i particularly  your prada boots and the acne jacket !! i can only imagine how fabulous the rest of your wardrobe is


----------



## ivy1026

NYCavalier said:


> My new BV Mini Cabat  I really indulged for this one, but when I heard this size cabat was no longer being made .... I had to!



ooh....beautiful!  I've an eye on a mini cabat as well but still debating....


----------



## NYCavalier

Thanks *P&P* and *ivy1026*!!!

*ivy* - the mini was just discontinued so I suggest you grab one while they are still floating around if you really want one. There is a BV thread on the remaining colors/leathers available at BV Hawaii (the Hawaii location is the only place that sells the mini's in N. America I believe)


----------



## stylelover

Thanks wenticc, price for the chanel classic flap had gone up 15% on 1st July. 



wenticc said:


> Wow!!!Congratulations!I love these shoes.I heard the Chanel price will go up? I hope i can get one chain bag before that.


----------



## NYCavalier

stylelover said:


> Thanks wenticc, price for the chanel classic flap had gone up 15% on 1st July.



July 1st Chanel went up in everywhere except USA and Canada. Prices in US and Canada will go up Aug 1st


----------



## silverfern

Wow *klow-chloe* what a haul!. Especially love the Prada booties - they are totally droolworthy!


----------



## Ladylu1

Stole Alexander Mcqueen.


----------



## xokirstenxo

My Mini Rocco with strap


----------



## drati

Ladylu1 said:


> Stole Alexander Mcqueen.



Beautiful scarf. Congrats. (Only the second of your pics is showing up for me though.)


----------



## maxxout

Ladylu1 said:


> Stole Alexander Mcqueen.


ooh perfect match.   I love the color of that bag.  Is that seigle?


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

xokirstenxo said:


> My Mini Rocco with strap


 congrats!! it looks so pillowy  i love this bag!!!


----------



## Ladylu1

maxxout said:


> ooh perfect match. I love the color of that bag. Is that seigle?


 
If it is seigle.


----------



## silverfern

*kirsy* - love your mini Rocco


----------



## xokirstenxo

*Chloe*, thanks a bunch!! I'm so in love with it too! I was surprised at how smooshy the pebbly leather is! 

*Ferny*!! Big thanks to you  helped me a lot with my decision on the PS1 and I got this Rocco instead, i'm just so happy i went for it!


----------



## Nanaz

My mini Black Rocco with brass hardware. This bag is awsome.


----------



## nielnielniel

I went Givenchy crazy when I was in Bangkok. Shopped till the very last minute, even at the airport and gotten these babies.

One is a boston moyen which somehow doesnt photograph well but look damn good IRL and another is a hobo which I don't know the name.

The beauty of givenchy bags are in its simplicity and not elegant use of logo.





















This one from the website in gold hardware


----------



## Mia Bella

xokirstenxo said:


> My Mini Rocco with strap




*GORG!!!! 
I just ordered this exact bag last night and I am so incredibly excited to get it, I almost can't stand it!!!!!!!!! I hope I get a super pebbly one too. *


----------



## aimtree

I love to come on this thread to see everyones purchases, love the roccos and the seigel with matching scarf!


----------



## xokirstenxo

*Nanaz*, congrats! We are rocco twins! Your photos really show its smooshiness! 

*Mia Bella*, yay to your incoming rocco! So you got the one with the strap as well? I'm sure you will love it!!! The strap is just awesome! When I ordered from AR, I asked if I could request for their pebbliest 

Thanks *aimtree*!!!

*Niel*, great givenchy purchases! Can't wait for their boutique to open here.


----------



## RUIRUIWINTER

BOYY BAG  with BAL TT


----------



## imlvholic

Nanaz said:


> My mini Black Rocco with brass hardware. This bag is awsome.


Congrats on your Rocco, love the pebbled look. Did you see the new grey & the maroon, that's coming out? Gosh, I may have to get those 2 bags, a Rocco & a Bucket, instead of just 1 Bal Anthra.


----------



## silverfern

*ruirui* - very nice!!! I've tried this bag on a few times now but am trying to resist. Love the TT too


----------



## Mia Bella

xokirstenxo said:


> *Mia Bella*, yay to your incoming rocco! So you got the one with the strap as well? I'm sure you will love it!!! The strap is just awesome! When I ordered from AR, I asked if I could request for their pebbliest



I ordered mine at midnight but totally contemplated waiting until the morning to ask about getting the pebbliest!! I'm super glad I bought when I did because now they're all gone.  Yes I'm getting the Rocco with the strap! Ugh, I am getting so impatient..I hate ordering before the weekend.


----------



## Nanaz

xokirstenxo, & imlvholic thanks for your comments on the Rocco. This bag is amazing and yes i have seen the new colors. I might go for the Grey one too.


----------



## chaoyichien

I got this wonderful bag from Celine last month.
Absolutely love the pebbled goat leather!


----------



## margaritas

RUIRUIWINTER said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=4623&pictureid=62387
> 
> BOYY BAG  with BAL TT



Congrats! I've seen this bag IRL before and it's gorgeous!


----------



## NYCavalier

hehe.. a non-bal purchase... Chanel 10A multicolor fabric m/l flap











changes color in different lighting...





hot pink interior!


----------



## MissMerion

NYCavalier said:


> hehe.. a non-bal purchase... Chanel 10A multicolor fabric m/l flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> changes color in different lighting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot pink interior!


 

 what a beauty!!!!!! Congrats NYcavalier on your new chanel... you make me wanna one like your!!!!!!!


----------



## delmilano

my isabel marant boots, my dream shoes, got them thanks to you *P*, merci beaucoup ja, love them to pieces.


----------



## cityoflight

delmilano : I'm glad you got this one! i really like this style colour and materials ^_^


----------



## dianatdc

My July purchase:  Hermes Bleu Abysse Clemence Picotin MM Lock






And I got hooked on Alexander Wang.  AW Black Mini Rocco w/brass studs and shoulder strap:






AW Quilted Luggage (love the vintage look):


----------



## Mia Bella

^^Hey bag twin! 

Here's my Alexander Wang (Black/Brass) Mini Rocco w/ strap











And a mod shot!


----------



## Tokyo

*Rui! *Congrats!!! I love that BAG!!!!!!! Where did you get it??? And your TT is so pretty!!! 

*Miabella,*Rocco with strap is so gorgeous! And your mod shot is JUST SOOO stunning!!! Major Congrats to you!!!


----------



## roey

Mia Bella!  You look stunning with your Rocco, and are you standing in the kitchen of your new house?

General Rocco comments.  I love this bag in luggage and am contemplating cheating on Bal to purchase it with a $150 gift card from Barneys.  But every time I cheat on Bal and Chanel I end up selling the cheat bags because they just don't feel as special.  I wonder if the Rocco will have staying power or be replaced by another style down the road?  I love that Bal makes the same styles each season; they are classics through and through.

The mini looks like a decent size.  How does it compare to the giant City?


----------



## roey

del - those are some kick-a$$ boots!  Love!!


----------



## delmilano

cityoflight said:


> delmilano : I'm glad you got this one! i really like this style colour and materials ^_^



i got these thanks to you dear *P*, i love this style and material too, haven't been in love with a pair of boots this much for a long time.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

delmilano said:


> my isabel marant boots, my dream shoes, got them thanks to you *P*, merci beaucoup ja, love them to pieces.


lucky you *M*y you got my hg booties...i love them !!i wish i can find a pair for me too
congratulations chèrie:kiss:


----------



## delmilano

thanks roey, i'm so happy i got these boots, had a hard time hunting for them in Paris, they were sold out in the other IM shops.


----------



## delmilano

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> lucky you *M*y you got my hg booties...i love them !!i wish i can find a pair for me too
> congratulations chèrie:kiss:



merci darling, i will hunt for a pair for you, will try my best, promise.


----------



## Tokyo

*Delmilano,* Your new boots are so pretty and special!!! I love them and I love the designer too!!! Congrats! I love to see them on you!!!


----------



## klow-chloe'

delmilano - Huge congrats.  That is my HG boots too.  I love it so much since I saw a pair of the black on Caroline B. on her blog


----------



## Mia Bella

Tokyo said:


> *Miabella,*Rocco with strap is so gorgeous! And your mod shot is JUST SOOO stunning!!! Major Congrats to you!!!



You're so sweet Tokyo, thank you!  And I *love* your avatar. Are those all PTs???? I want to roll around in your beautiful bag collection. 



roey said:


> Mia Bella!  You look stunning with your Rocco, and are you standing in the kitchen of your new house?
> 
> General Rocco comments.  I love this bag in luggage and am contemplating cheating on Bal to purchase it with a $150 gift card from Barneys.  But every time I cheat on Bal and Chanel I end up selling the cheat bags because they just don't feel as special.  I wonder if the Rocco will have staying power or be replaced by another style down the road?  I love that Bal makes the same styles each season; they are classics through and through.
> 
> The mini looks like a decent size.  How does it compare to the giant City?



Thanks! Yup that's my kitchen, I had to take timed pics from the breakfast table. 

Here's my thread for more pics: http://forum.purseblog.com/alexander-wang/say-hello-to-rocco-613480.html

Rocco is pretty damn cool. Some of the first things you should know about the bag is that it is formless, but the studs keep the bottom flat and your things don't collect and pinch in the middle like a Speedy. If you use CPs and pouches (which Bal girls are so good at doing anyway!) then this bag is an easy transition.

Also, it's got some heft to it...I tested it while empty with my empty GGH City and the Rocco is _slightly_ heavier. I can't fit the handles over my bony shoulders so I'm glad I got the bag with the longer, removable strap. I highly suggest it! And the bag drapes better that way so you can see those cool studs. The leather is super thick, pillowy and chewy and those studs are serious business and aren't hollow or cheapy. This is a "trendy" bag (because everyone wants one) but I don't think the style is trendy. I totally love it! 

The luggage is so gorgeous, good choice! Are you getting the quilted or non-quilted one?


----------



## dianatdc

The pebbling on your rocco is TDF!!!  




Mia Bella said:


> ^^Hey bag twin!
> 
> Here's my Alexander Wang (Black/Brass) Mini Rocco w/ strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a mod shot!


----------



## roey

Thanks Mia Bella for the Rocco info!

I am not quite sure if I'll pull the trigger (a play on your husband's bullet comment, LOL!) yet but if I do I think I prefer the pebbled version with the shoulder strap.  Is that the newer version or is the quilting newer?

I may be more in love with the color of luggage than the actual bag!  I wish Bal would make a luggage colored City with RGGH.  That would be a heavenly combo!!


----------



## delmilano

*Tokyo, klow-chloe'*  thank you for your sweet words. mod pics coming soon with these boots.
*klow-chloe'* : i also fell in love with these boots when i saw caroline with it. she's a hot woman with great style, love to look at her pics.

*mia bella* : your AW rocco with strap looks gorgeous on you, love your t shirt too, you have a beautiful back and hot legs.


----------



## French75

*Delmilano*, fabulous boots !! Isabel Marant shoes & boots are always the best ! 
My favorite pair of boots are from her, it's like perfection ! 
And did you see the new F/W shoes (with the bow) ? I just bought the black ones, but I am seriously tempted by the red ones too !!


----------



## delmilano

French75 said:


> *Delmilano*, fabulous boots !! Isabel Marant shoes & boots are always the best !
> My favorite pair of boots are from her, it's like perfection !
> And did you see the new F/W shoes (with the bow) ? I just bought the black ones, but I am seriously tempted by the red ones too !!




non je n'ai pas encore vu les chaussures de la nouvelle collection french, mais j'irai jeter un oeil très bientôt.  i also love the design of IM's boots, i haven't been in love with brand name boots for a long time. isabel marant's desin is really unique and they are also very comfy.
congrats on your new boots, please post pics when you have time on this thread.


----------



## Mia Bella

delmilano said:


> *mia bella* : your AW rocco with strap looks gorgeous on you, love your t shirt too, you have a beautiful back and hot legs.



Thank you *Del* my doll!  I absolutely adore your beautiful Isabel Marant boots. Can we get some modeling shots? 

*dianatdc*: Thank you! I am in love with the Quilted Luggage Rocco.  And don't get me started on your Hermes. 

*roey*: I'm not sure if one version of the Luggage is older than another. They very may be within the same season... And I don't blame you for being wary of this purchase, especially when you can put that money towards another Bal!


----------



## delmilano

Mia Bella said:


> Thank you *Del* my doll!  I absolutely adore your beautiful Isabel Marant boots. Can we get some modeling shots?



mod shots coming soon bellissima mia bella, i will try to take some this week end.


----------



## French75

delmilano said:


> non je n'ai pas encore vu les chaussures de la nouvelle collection french, mais j'irai jeter un oeil très bientôt.  i also love the design of IM's boots, i haven't been in love with brand name boots for a long time. isabel marant's desin is really unique and they are also very comfy.
> congrats on your new boots, please post pics when you have time on this thread.



These shoes (FW 2010-2011) 
exist in black, caramel, red & grey (or taupe ?)


----------



## delmilano

^^pretty, very nice & sexy shoes french, you should definitely get another pair in red, kate moss is modeling for isabel marant this season, love her pics.


----------



## cityoflight

recently i bought ...


----------



## juicy couture jen

wenticc said:


> I think it does tangle a little bit, but i always tight  my hair , i hope it doesn't break. Guess the price ,I  got  at saks ,the price is $289 ,hehe
> It worth it ,right?



That's a great deal!  Totally worth it then!!


----------



## Tooomz

*Cityoflight*, LOVE your Kooples flats! Congrats on  your purchases


----------



## Pinkydream

Cityoflight your kooples flats are amazing and congrats on your wang bag.


----------



## baghooligan

delmilano said:


> my isabel marant boots, my dream shoes, got them thanks to you *P*, merci beaucoup ja, love them to pieces.



OMG!!! I have been dying to get this boots in grey but I could not find one in the lower heel like that! May I ask where you got it and if I can still get them? Also price would be very much thanked for!!


----------



## cityoflight

Tooomz , Pinkydream : Thank you!


----------



## delmilano

*cityoflight* : love your three new purchases, so you are hooked to AW bags now? 
this bag is very nice, and very lightweight, saw it on caroline blomst's blog a while ago and loved it. can't wait to see your mod pics with this bag.


----------



## delmilano

baghooligan said:


> OMG!!! I have been dying to get this boots in grey but I could not find one in the lower heel like that! May I ask where you got it and if I can still get them? Also price would be very much thanked for!!



unfortunately, these boots are all sold out in paris, this was the last pair i got from the galeries lafayette. i called the Isabel Marant shops in paris and they no longer have the spring summer collection's shoes. And they are no longer available at the printemps' IM corner or galeries lafayette. 
have you checked at the IM new york shop? i know they just opened one shop there.


----------



## cityoflight

*del* : yes, this bag is really light and the leather feels so soft. i wore this bag today and love it ^_^


----------



## delmilano

^^so pretty *P*, love both bags on you, AW's design is very nice. i may end up cheating on bal one day. LOL


----------



## kiwishopper

cityoflight said:


> *del* : yes, this bag is really light and the leather feels so soft. i wore this bag today and love it ^_^



CityOfLight

Love love you goodies!! Esp the skull flats!! They are so awesome!!


----------



## cityoflight

del : AW bag is cool! i'm sure you will love it 

kiwishopper : Thank you! when i first saw this flats i thought i have to have this ^_^


----------



## BHmommy

cityoflight said:


> del : AW bag is cool! i'm sure you will love it
> 
> kiwishopper : Thank you! when i first saw this flats i thought i have to have this ^_^


 
*cityoflight:*  love your AW bags!! is your mini rocco the light grey one with silver studs??  i have that one too and it has quickly become one of my favorite bags!  the leather on yours is absolutely smooshy and TDF!!


----------



## cityoflight

*BHmommy* : yes, its grey with silver studs,  we are a mini rocco twins ^_^


----------



## Nanaz

My new obsession. AW Mini Rocco bag.


----------



## Mia Bella

^^ Love them! 

Another Bal girl has fallen for AW. Who's next?


----------



## roey

Mia Bella said:


> ^^ Love them!
> 
> Another Bal girl has fallen for AW. Who's next?


 
Probably me...

When my  Barneys s/a returns from vacation on 8/15, the plan is to have her track down a luggage mini rocco with shoulder strap.  She's holding my $150 gift card hostage.  No one else in the store knows where she put it, since I asked her to hang onto it for me until I figure out what to buy.

And then we can meet for lunch and show off our roccos!


----------



## drati

COL, nice haul. What brand are the other flats, the brogue ones? They look so soft and comfortable.


----------



## Mia Bella

roey said:


> Probably me...
> 
> When my  Barneys s/a returns from vacation on 8/15, the plan is to have her track down a luggage mini rocco with shoulder strap.  She's holding my $150 gift card hostage.  No one else in the store knows where she put it, since I asked her to hang onto it for me until I figure out what to buy.
> 
> And then we can meet for lunch and show off our roccos!



Sounds like a plan! I really hope you love the Rocco. It's such a cool bag.


----------



## cityoflight

drati said:


> COL, nice haul. What brand are the other flats, the brogue ones? They look so soft and comfortable.



Thank you*D*! 

the blue one is from Anniel really comfy  ^_^

i'm thinking of getting 2 more pairs 









​


----------



## stef1261

^^omg the star brogues are sooo gorgeous


----------



## cityoflight

^^ totally agree


----------



## klow-chloe'

roey said:


> Probably me...
> 
> When my Barneys s/a returns from vacation on 8/15, the plan is to have her track down a luggage mini rocco with shoulder strap. She's holding my $150 gift card hostage. No one else in the store knows where she put it, since I asked her to hang onto it for me until I figure out what to buy.
> 
> And then we can meet for lunch and show off our roccos!


 
roey not only you me too. I've been eyeing this bag for a while now since December last year and I think it's time I should get one.  I love the black mini with shoulder strap


----------



## kymmie

I have been fighting the temptation of a AW Rocco.  This thread makes me NEED one!


----------



## purses & pugs

Nanaz said:


> My mini Black Rocco with brass hardware. This bag is awsome.



Oh you got a Rocco, many congrats!! Isn't this bag great? I have one in grey w/silver studs and I love it and it fits tons of stuff!


----------



## purses & pugs

NYCavalier said:


> hehe.. a non-bal purchase... Chanel 10A multicolor fabric m/l flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> changes color in different lighting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot pink interior!



Another Chanel Congrats! What a special bag this is, must be fun to carry around in different lights.


----------



## Nanaz

purses & pugs said:


> Oh you got a Rocco, many congrats!! Isn't this bag great? I have one in grey w/silver studs and I love it and it fits tons of stuff!


Hi sweetie, Yes i love them. My new addiction. I wanted to try some thing new other than Balenciaga and i found it. LV did not work for me and Chanel is way over priced for my pocket. These bags are so affordable and unique at the same time. I am also getting the Trudy bag. I liked that one too when i tried it at Barney's the other day. I have seen your modeling shots with the Grey one and you look fab as always.


----------



## purses & pugs

delmilano said:


> my isabel marant boots, my dream shoes, got them thanks to you *P*, merci beaucoup ja, love them to pieces.



Wow *M*, stunning boots! You must be very eager for chilly summer/fall nights to arrive now so you can wear these beauties


----------



## purses & pugs

Nanaz said:


> Hi sweetie, Yes i love them. My new addiction. I wanted to try some thing new other than Balenciaga and i found it. LV did not work for me and Chanel is way over priced for my pocket. These bags are so affordable and unique at the same time. I am also getting the Trudy bag. I liked that one too when i tried it at Barney's the other day. I have seen your modeling shots with the Grey one and you look fab as always.



AW can be a little additive too and you are right, it is a great "cheat" from Bal. I just discovered the Darcy Hobo with brass HW in mustard and I'm totally in love!! Gaaah, I want one... http://www.shopbop.com/darcy-slouch...4302082571&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall. The Trudy is also very pretty!


----------



## dannkat

Classic chain belt and drop pearl brooch:


----------



## Nanaz

purses & pugs said:


> AW can be a little additive too and you are right, it is a great "cheat" from Bal. I just discovered the Darcy Hobo with brass HW in mustard and I'm totally in love!! Gaaah, I want one... http://www.shopbop.com/darcy-slouch...4302082571&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall. The Trudy is also very pretty!


OMG yes i saw that one too and it reminded me of Jaune so much. I want one too.


----------



## drati

They are very cute. Thanks COL.



cityoflight said:


> Thank you*D*!
> 
> the blue one is from Anniel really comfy  ^_^
> 
> i'm thinking of getting 2 more pairs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## hannahsophia

I purchased a ps1 viola in medium from ******! 









compared to bal sapphire envelope and a raisin mirror:








the leather is divine!


----------



## capbaggirl

roey said:


> Probably me...
> 
> When my  Barneys s/a returns from vacation on 8/15, the plan is to have her track down a luggage mini rocco with shoulder strap.  She's holding my $150 gift card hostage.  No one else in the store knows where she put it, since I asked her to hang onto it for me until I figure out what to buy.
> 
> And then we can meet for lunch and show off our roccos!





klow-chloe' said:


> roey not only you me too. I've been eyeing this bag for a while now since December last year and I think it's time I should get one.  I love the black mini with shoulder strap



.....ahhhhh..... ladies....I agree AW bags are beautiful, I got the original Cocco when it first came out late 2009 alas there is no strap.... Everyone was saying how heavy it is etc.....but I have always been used to 'heavy bags' ( 07 MJ Stam, Fendi Spy etc. and now the lighter Bal PT GH ) ......not sure how it compares with the Rocco, I think the Cocco was larger???..... enjoy shopping for AW.....

anyway....My last non Bal purchase was this super cute.....and just a little glamorous evening clutch by Judith Leiber.....I just love all the little extras!


----------



## Mia Bella

Balenciaga =  edgy + studs + luscious leather
Alexander Wang Rocco = edgy + studs + luscious leather + half the price of a GH City/PT

Come be one of us! One of us! 

Here are a couple more mods with my black/brass Rocco for fun!


----------



## Nanaz

This is for *Roey*. Where are you girlie. AW Mini Rocco in Luggage, yummm and so affordable.


----------



## Livia1

Mia Bella said:


> Balenciaga =  edgy + studs + luscious leather
> Alexander Wang Rocco = edgy + studs + luscious leather + half the price of a GH City/PT
> 
> Come be one of us! One of us!
> 
> Here are a couple more mods with my black/brass Rocco for fun!




Lol! I have actually been considering getting one as my rainy days bag for this excact reason 
You look absolutely gorgeous as always, bella!


----------



## Mia Bella

Livia1 said:


> Lol! I have actually been considering getting one as my rainy days bag for this excact reason
> You look absolutely gorgeous as always, bella!



Really really? So this means we might be seeing you in the AW forum, dear Livia?  Rocco is a tough bag that doesn't have to be babied like a Bal (but Bals deserve babying anyway ) unless you get the grey Rocco which is gorgeous but can be prone to smudging and color transfer because it's a lighter color. If you do decide to get a Rocco be sure to get it with the removable shoulder strap. You'll be glad you did.

And thank you for the very nice compliment! You're the sweetest!


----------



## Livia1

Mia Bella said:


> Really really? So this means we might be seeing you in the AW forum, dear Livia?  Rocco is a tough bag that doesn't have to be babied like a Bal (but Bals deserve babying anyway ) unless you get the grey Rocco which is gorgeous but can be prone to smudging and color transfer because it's a lighter color. If you do decide to get a Rocco be sure to get it with the removable shoulder strap. You'll be glad you did.
> 
> And thank you for the very nice compliment! You're the sweetest!



Yes, I would definitely be getting the one with the strap. 
Actually I'm really liking the Darcy (as an alternative to the DAy). If only it had a zipper instead of a magnetic closure 
It won't be for a while though as I _just _received a bag an hour ago


----------



## Mia Bella

Livia1 said:


> Yes, I would definitely be getting the one with the strap.
> Actually I'm really liking the Darcy (as an alternative to the DAy). If only it had a zipper instead of a magnetic closure
> It won't be for a while though as I _just _received a bag an hour ago



 Of course you just got a new bag! Are there pictures??


----------



## Livia1

Mia Bella said:


> Of course you just got a new bag! Are there pictures??


 
Not yet but there will be. Later today hopefully.


----------



## delmilano

love the AW rocco shots mia bella and nanaz, you ladies are rocking this bag. i was very tempted too, but too heavy for me unfortunately. i do love the shape and the long strap.
so beautiful, so cool, so chic. in paris it's not half price of the gsh pt, it's about the same price as the rh city or vélo.


----------



## pilatesworks

Beautiful purchases everyone! 
Here is my latest ( I can see I am not alone here in loving this bag, lol ! ) 

Alexander Wang Luggage Rocco :


----------



## Mia Bella

delmilano said:


> love the AW rocco shots mia bella and nanaz, you ladies are rocking this bag. i was very tempted too, but too heavy for me unfortunately. i do love the shape and the long strap.
> so beautiful, so cool, so chic. *in paris it's not half price of the gsh pt, it's about the same price as the rh city or vélo.*



Oh man, that's not fair! I wonder why... 


*pilatesworks*: You look amazing with your Luggage Rocco!!


----------



## kiwishopper

Leslie your new AW is gorgeous! May I ask where did you get it from?!


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks Miabella and Kiwi! 
*Y*, I got it am Saks online, but I know they have them at Barneys Co-op too!


----------



## xokirstenxo

*Dannky* Oooh i spot your belt slash necklace! Lovely additions to your C family!

*Mia Bella, Nanaz, Pilatesworks* Love all your rocco modshots!!!! Everyone's so chic! And the luggage... wow! 

*hannahsophia*, congrats on your PS1! Wonderful color choice!


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks so much, xokirstenxo !


----------



## delmilano

you are rocking the rocco leslie, this bag looks really great, love the slouch.


----------



## delmilano

Mia Bella said:


> Oh man, that's not fair! I wonder why...
> 
> 
> *pilatesworks*: You look amazing with your Luggage Rocco!!



too bad they are more expensive in paris than in the usa. i would have given it a try if it were half the price of a pt gh.


----------



## klow-chloe'

delmilano said:


> too bad they are more expensive in paris than in the usa. i would have given it a try if it were half the price of a pt gh.


 
delmilano - You could order it from www.shopbop.com same price with the store in the USA even better sometime they do have a free international shipping on offer

Love shopbop.


----------



## wonderwoman9

pilatesworks - wow! you look fab w/your rocco!


----------



## cbarrus

I went shopping at Hampden Clothing today and got the AW Rocco in Black/Brass:  











Then, I come to tpf and see how popular it is, lol.  I had seen one last year but didn't buy it because I wanted a strap!  And, there it was.....


----------



## aimtree

cbarrus said:


> I went shopping at Hampden Clothing today and got the AW Rocco in Black/Brass:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I come to tpf and see how popular it is, lol.  I had seen one last year but didn't buy it because I wanted a strap!  And, there it was.....



I thought the same thing about the strap, it is a great addition!, congrats on yours


----------



## delmilano

klow-chloe' said:


> delmilano - You could order it from www.shopbop.com same price with the store in the USA even better sometime they do have a free international shipping on offer
> 
> Love shopbop.



thank you klow-chloe' for the link, you are a doll. i'll check the website out, you are super sweet.


----------



## Star*kitten

pilatesworks said:


> Beautiful purchases everyone!
> Here is my latest ( I can see I am not alone here in loving this bag, lol ! )
> 
> Alexander Wang Luggage Rocco :



I love it!!
I want the same in black or grey


----------



## Star*kitten

cbarrus said:


> I went shopping at Hampden Clothing today and got the AW Rocco in Black/Brass:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I come to tpf and see how popular it is, lol.  I had seen one last year but didn't buy it because I wanted a strap!  And, there it was.....


----------



## LostInBal

oh oh... just got my multi buckle wedges from asos and just adore them!!


----------



## Mia Bella

aalinne_72 said:


> oh oh... just got my multi buckle wedges from asos and just adore them!!



Those are GORGEOUS and you look amazing in them!!!!  I can't find them on asos, can you shoot me the link? ....I NEED!!


----------



## wonderwoman9

^ Love those wedges, yes post link! May need some too!!


----------



## LostInBal

wonderwoman9 said:


> ^ Love those wedges, yes post link! May need some too!!



here it goessss!!


http://www.asos.com/Oasis/Oasis-Multi-Buckle-Wedge-Shoes/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=1084791


----------



## wonderwoman9

^thanks! great price too. are they comfy?


----------



## LostInBal

wonderwoman9 said:


> ^thanks! great price too. are they comfy?


 
great quality, soft leather and oh yessss super comfy!. I got them in both colors gorgeous!


----------



## Mia Bella

Thanks *aalinne*, you are the absolute best! When I saw your pictures above I shot straight to ASOS and could NOT find the shoes (before you shared the link) because they don't look anywhere near as gorgeous in the store as they do on your feet!  I can't wait for mine to arrive!


----------



## LostInBal

Mia Bella said:


> Thanks *aalinne*, you are the absolute best! When I saw your pictures above I shot straight to ASOS and could NOT find the shoes (before you shared the link) because they don't look anywhere near as gorgeous in the store as they do on your feet!  I can't wait for mine to arrive!



Thank you darling, hope you enjoy your oasis wedges as much as I do and oh... you´re sooo right.. they look much better IRL than in pics eh eh... Please, post pics when you can, don´t forget!


----------



## wonderwoman9

^oh no i just realized my sz isn't available in either color!


----------



## tonkamama

My most recent purchases besides Bal-bags ~   Thanks for letting me share....  

1. Chanel classic caviar jumbo beige w/ silver hardware
2. Chanel classic bag with flap SAC Rabat

http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll230/tonkamama/Purse Forum/DSC00387.jpg

http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll230/tonkamama/Purse Forum/DSC00389.jpg

http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll230/tonkamama/Purse Forum/DSC00391.jpg


----------



## Mia Bella

aalinne_72 said:


> Thank you darling, hope you enjoy your oasis wedges as much as I do and oh... you´re sooo right.. they look much better IRL than in pics eh eh... Please, post pics when you can, don´t forget!



I'll post pics when they arrive and I'll site you as my inspiration!  You're the sweetest, dollface!


----------



## LostInBal

wonderwoman9 said:


> ^oh no i just realized my sz isn't available in either color!



How´s that?? what size do u use, 6uk??


----------



## LostInBal

My new Topshop multi buckle wedges in grey & my coral crochet bag have just arrived but still in the post office (was at the beach), just two of my fav. color to combine!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Just received my LV monogram galliera PM and I'm using her today!


----------



## kiwishopper

Aalinne your wedges are so chic! And you have beautiful legs too


----------



## wonderwoman9

aalinne_72 said:


> How´s that?? what size do u use, 6uk??




YES!!  wonder if i could do the next sz up?  Would you say they run tts?


----------



## LostInBal

wonderwoman9 said:


> YES!!  wonder if i could do the next sz up?  Would you say they run tts?


 
Well, it depends if your size is true to 8 (usa size) or you´re more going to 7´5 usa. By the contrary, if you´re true to 8 or 8´5 then go ahead, get the 7uk, it´ll feet ok IMO.


----------



## Mia Bella

I'm on a shoe kick! 

Here are my Stuart Weitzman Apron platforms that just arrived!


----------



## mochafaye

pilatesworks said:


> Beautiful purchases everyone!
> Here is my latest ( I can see I am not alone here in loving this bag, lol ! )
> 
> Alexander Wang Luggage Rocco :


 
hi ladies, love all your AW rocco mod pics...may i ask if all of yours are "mini" size? i'm new to AW....thx!


----------



## Mia Bella

Hi! All of ours (mine, pilatesworks & Nanaz) are Minis.


----------



## Nanaz

Mia Bella said:


> I'm on a shoe kick!
> 
> Here are my Stuart Weitzman Apron platforms that just arrived!


 OMG girlie, LOVE your shoes. Where?


----------



## misstuberose

Mia Bella said:


> Balenciaga =  edgy + studs + luscious leather
> Alexander Wang Rocco = edgy + studs + luscious leather + half the price of a GH City/PT
> 
> Come be one of us! One of us!
> 
> Here are a couple more mods with my black/brass Rocco for fun!


wow! you are like the perfect model for this AW bag! love your flowy top too, gorgeous!

now i feel like getting the gold studs one but a baby size


----------



## mochafaye

Mia Bella said:


> Hi! All of ours (mine, pilatesworks & Nanaz) are Minis.



Thank you Mia Bella!  Luv your mod pics!


----------



## Pinkalicious

*Mia Bella* lovely shoes (and legs, ugh so jealous). They look like they were MADE for you.. and seriously, your pics are enabling me to get an AWang rocco! Is it really heavy?!?!


----------



## roey

My Barneys s/a said the rocco weighs 10 lbs.  That sounds a bit inflated!


----------



## Mia Bella

Nanaz said:


> OMG girlie, LOVE your shoes. Where?



Thanks Nanaz! I got them from Zappos and they're on sale! http://www.zappos.com/stuart-weitzman-apron

They're true to size and super comfy. 



misstuberose said:


> wow! you are like the perfect model for this AW bag! love your flowy top too, gorgeous!
> 
> now i feel like getting the gold studs one but a baby size



Thank you misstuberose! If you get a Baby Rocco, you must promise to take tons of pics for us to drool over. 



mochafaye said:


> Thank you Mia Bella!  Luv your mod pics!



Thank you miss mochafaye! 



Pinkalicious said:


> *Mia Bella* lovely shoes (and legs, ugh so jealous). They look like they were MADE for you.. and seriously, your pics are enabling me to get an AWang rocco! Is it really heavy?!?!



You're so sweet, thank you Pinka! DH and I tested the weight of my GH City and Rocco while empty and we think Rocco is only sliiiightly heavier than a GH City. I'd say it probably in the same weight class as a GH PT or Work. It just feels different because Rocco's weight is in the middle of the bag while a GH Bal has a weighty feeling all over.
Random fact: Rocco holds way more than a City.



roey said:


> My Barneys s/a said the rocco weighs 10 lbs.  That sounds a bit inflated!



Yeah, that's wrong! Fedex tracking info stated the weight of my Rocco in the box as 4lbs on the dot.


----------



## LostInBal

Mia Bella said:


> I'm on a shoe kick!
> 
> Here are my Stuart Weitzman Apron platforms that just arrived!



:okay: Adorable shoes (perfect on you) but if I could choose would prefer your gorgeous legs!!  MIA "*BELLA*"


----------



## wonderwoman9

aalinne_72 said:


> Well, it depends if your size is true to 8 (usa size) or you´re more going to 7´5 usa. By the contrary, if you´re true to 8 or 8´5 then go ahead, get the 7uk, it´ll feet ok IMO.



thanks! i'd prob be good w/a 7uk then! 

miabella - love your new shoes!


----------



## LostInBal

wonderwoman9 said:


> thanks! i'd prob be good w/a 7uk then!
> 
> miabella - love your new shoes!



hey wonder, I got the oasis multi buckle wedges in both colors natural in a 7uk and grey 6k (this was the last nearest size avaiable mine) and guess what... they both feet me ok!!lol will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## wonderwoman9

^ oohhh good to hear! thanks! can't wait to see!


----------



## delmilano

*mia bella*, i love your legs!!!! HOT HOT HOT!!! of course, the shoes and outfit are hot too. 

*aalinne *: another hot pair of legs and hot shoes.


----------



## Mia Bella

ladies!!!


----------



## LostInBal

As promised, pic with my Asos Oasis multi buckle wedges this time in grey color (plomb) just gorgeous














These wedges in camel cream color belong to a limited Stradivarius collect. They´re just so comfy as flats!.







Sorry for the bad pics..


----------



## LostInBal

delmilano said:


> *mia bella*, i love your legs!!!! HOT HOT HOT!!! of course, the shoes and outfit are hot too.
> 
> *aalinne *: another hot pair of legs and hot shoes.


----------



## delmilano

aalinne_72 said:


> As promised, pic with my Asos Oasis multi buckle wedges this time in grey color (plomb) just gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These wedges in camel cream color belong to a limited Stradivarius collect. They´re just so comfy as flats!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad pics..



super HOT HOT HOT bella!


----------



## margaritas

Great purchases everyone! 

Here are my summer buys:


----------



## Nanaz

AW Jena Clutch and Leopard Diego.


----------



## wonderwoman9

^ohhhhh nanaz! LOVE the diego leopard!!

aalinne - the gray shoes are gorgy!!


----------



## drati

*Aalinne*, love those wedges in camel cream color, they look fantastic on you.

I too am so jealous of all those wonderful long legs on display. You all look great.


----------



## pbdb

just bought another Technomarine watch (my 3rd, 2 last year) but will only post in late September because the seller  doesn't do international shipping so had it delivered to my friend's office address and my DH will bring it home to me when he goes to USA in September....


----------



## Tokyo

*pbdb,* wow! Thats another great purchase!!! You must have some watch collection too??! (I don`t know much about watches but my DH does and loves watches....!!! )


----------



## pbdb

Tokyo said:


> *pbdb,* wow! Thats another great purchase!!! You must have some watch collection too??! (I don`t know much about watches but my DH does and loves watches....!!! )



thanks *Tokyo*!!!
I have 2 Omega constellation watches (which  don't use anymore since am loyal to technomarine now--just love the masculine/feminine combo style and look)   and now 3 Technomarine diamond watches...in steel, white ceramique and now black ceramique.

my DH is the opposite, he doesn't collect anything.... he says it's good we only have one collector(=me!!) in the family!!


----------



## LostInBal

^^^ Thank you so much my darling "M", "D" and wonderwoman9"


Moreeeeee wedges!!lol

Topshop multi buckle grey wed


----------



## NYCavalier

I love my Chanel Silver Jumbo so much... I bought the WOC too! 

Little Girl






Together


----------



## Livia1

aalinne_72 said:


> ^^^ Thank you so much my darling "M", "D" and wonderwoman9"
> 
> 
> Moreeeeee wedges!!lol
> 
> Topshop multi buckle grey wed




*M*, you look fantastic


----------



## LostInBal

Livia1 said:


> *M*, you look fantastic



thank you sweetie, it´s hard to take pics yourself...:shame:


----------



## Tokyo

pbdb said:


> thanks *Tokyo*!!!
> I have 2 Omega constellation watches (which don't use anymore since am loyal to technomarine now--just love the masculine/feminine combo style and look) and now 3 Technomarine diamond watches...in steel, white ceramique and now black ceramique.
> 
> my DH is the opposite, he doesn't collect anything.... he says it's good we only have one collector(=me!!) in the family!!


 
*pbdb,* 
I adore the black ceramique one more personally, looks pretty cool !!!  
^^very funny! and your DH sounds lovely too Officially you are the collector in the family! My DH is a big fun of IWC but luckly doesn`t collect them like my bal addiction


----------



## Tokyo

*NYCavalier*, The chanel is gorgeous!!! 

*aalinne, * You do look like a real model!!!! Love your shoe collection!!!


----------



## pbdb

Tokyo said:


> *pbdb,*
> I adore the black ceramique one more personally, looks pretty cool !!!
> ^^very funny! and your DH sounds lovely too Officially you are the collector in the family! My DH is a big fun of IWC but luckly doesn`t collect them like my bal addiction



yes, the black one is by far my favorite...am happy to find this one finally...but like with bal bags, the watch also has to match the outfit.....I wear the steel one if I'm just wearing really casual like  shirt or tank top with jeans, light colored dresses with the white and dark outfits with the black now (before the steel one).....
the IWC is a cool watch, your DH has nice taste!!...my hubby is very simple (though prefers to spend on the nice holidays) and lets me be the vain one!


----------



## Aarponen

Tom Ford era Gucci Croc handbag, about the size between city and work.


----------



## Aarponen

nanaz said:


> aw jena clutch and leopard diego.


 
looove both!!!!


----------



## tonkamama

You will see me in my Louis Vuitton Leopard Print Scarf Wraps Stole ~ totally in love!!


----------



## kiwishopper

The Tom Ford bag is gorgeous!!!!
So is the LV scarf! So iconic!!!


----------



## Aarponen

tonkamama said:


> You will see me in my Louis Vuitton Leopard Print Scarf Wraps Stole ~ totally in love!!


 
THUMBS UP!!!! I have same and the red one, such an iconic, versatile and ever classic stole!


----------



## klow-chloe'

tonkamama - We are LV stole twins. I have exactly the same one  LOVE IT to pieces 

Congratulations!


----------



## pilatesworks

Congrats tonkamama, stole quadruplets with aaroponen and klow-chloe! 
You will wear this alot!
This is the BEST shole/scarf, I wear it all the time in the Fall/Winter.
I was just on the LV Forum looking at the new stoles that are out, today I am going up to LV to check out the Gris Marine. 
I think I need a Grey one!


----------



## Awwgeez

Aarponen- That Tom Ford bag is gorgeous!


----------



## bag'hem all

Lovely hauls guys... 

I too have been quite addicted to watches... love your new technomarine, *pbdb*, I have the white ceramique one (but with no diamonds).

Love the LV scarf too *tonkamama*

And your Tom Ford Gucci is so chic and classy *Aarponen*

Here's my Bottega Veneta INK Campana


----------



## pbdb

^^stunning mod shot and beautiful BV bag *bag'hem* all!!
thanks for your nice comment!!!
(by the way, the black technodiamond ceramique 42mm is my 3rd one....my 1st one was the steel technodiamond 39mm and the 2nd one is the white technodiamond ceramique 39mm)


----------



## LostInBal

Just finished this colage of three of my thousands pair of shoes, I´m a shoe fetish, can´t help, please excuse me.. hope you like it

the grey heel booties and the dark brown wedges are from a Spanish designer called Gloria Ortiz (made in Sp.) and the cute hidden heel floral sandals are from 80%20%, this last ones were hard to find but finally got them from Karmalop.


----------



## drati

^^^ love your shoes and how you present them. Thanks for sharing aalinne.


----------



## LostInBal

^^ Sorry girls, here it comes the pic again..


----------



## LostInBal

drati said:


> ^^^ love your shoes and how you present them. Thanks for sharing aalinne.



Thank you dear amie "D", do u know what? I posted this one in the Vogue spanish forum and everybody hated them, as well as my clothes, bags etc... I feel a little sad but tomorrow will be a brand new day.


----------



## pilatesworks

LV Gris Marine Leopard Stole:


----------



## tonkamama

*Aarponen* ~ In love with your "Tom Ford era Gucci Croc handbag", it is such a timeless beauty!!  I know I will be wearing my new LV stole this winter!!  Thank you!

*Klow-chloe *~ After seeing you wearing the LV stole in one of your mod pic and I wanted "it" even more (been thinking about it for months)...  couldn't sleep that night & called my LV SA the next day... 

*Leslie *~ I love your new LV Gris Marine Leopard Stole, LV SA told me about this new color...  maybe I will get one too next month.  

*bag'hem all* ~ I enjoy viewing your collections..  ESP your new Bottega Veneta INK Campana.


----------



## roey

aalinne_72 said:


> Thank you dear amie "D", do u know what? I posted this one in the Vogue spanish forum and everybody hated them, as well as my clothes, bags etc... I feel a little sad but tomorrow will be a brand new day.


 
Aw, what do they know about fashion anyway?  I love your shoes, clothes, and bags.  You have great style!


----------



## tsuarsawan

*tonkamama* & *Leslie*, loving your LV Scarfs, very nice indeed!


----------



## LostInBal

roey said:


> Aw, what do they know about fashion anyway?  I love your shoes, clothes, and bags.  You have great style!



Thank you so much dear  the worst of all is that they found my blog and I had to change settings

I´m having probls. downloading pics, and don´t know why the pic with the shoes is missing once more







Plus, I did this colage myself yest. with my vintage Gucci boston bag hope you like, luv the colors


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^fantastic


----------



## purses & pugs

*aalinne*, love your shoe collage! How can someone hate it? Ok, if they do then at least be nice and gentle or don't say anything at all...

*Leslie*, I absolutely your new LV Leopard Stole! I've been thinking og getting one myself but been too lazy figuring out the price, what do they retail for?


----------



## purses & pugs

Just got these two Love Quotes scarves, black and merlot. I love the merlot color, a nice deep red! (looks brighter in this pic though)


----------



## drati

aalinne_72 said:


> Thank you dear amie "D", do u know what? I posted this one in the Vogue spanish forum and everybody hated them, as well as my clothes, bags etc... I feel a little sad but tomorrow will be a brand new day.



Ah, what do they know. Your style is original and fun.  Don't let it get to you.


----------



## klow-chloe'

*aalinne*, your shoe collage is so cool!

*Leslie,* Absolutely love your new LV Leopard Stole! I am so tempted.  I think I need a gris color too 

*tonga*, Enjoy wearing her, I;m sure you will use her all the time because I do with mines 

*P&P*, *LOVE the merlot Love Qoutes scarf*

*bag;hem all*, LOVE your new Bottega Veneta INK Campana and the mod pics are soooooo cool...Love it!!!


----------



## Star*kitten

pilatesworks said:


> LV Gris Marine Leopard Stole:



I love it!!


----------



## LostInBal

Thank you so much everybody ladies, you´re simply the best, I´m really proud of being a memb of the best forum of the world!.:urock:

This is me again with my 80%20% hidden wedge floral sandals and new denim miniskirt, I finally got tan


----------



## Hermancat

^^^WOW!  You look great!  Very Cool sandals! ^^^ Enjoy!


----------



## Luxe Diva

Great purchases everyone.


----------



## tonkamama

*aalinne_72* ~ love you shoeeees ~~


----------



## pbdb

my Lanvin ballet Flats Collection that I use with my Bal bags collection:


----------



## pbdb

the next set of pics....


----------



## pbdb

the next set of pics.....


----------



## pbdb

and my last pic...is the one on my signature is also part of my collection..the other 12 pairs.....
Beige 2009
Black Goat leather / Satin 2008
Purple 2009
Electric Blue Satin with Black ribbon trim 2008
Jeweled Top with Black grosgrain bow on Dark grey Flats 2009
Leopard Print in Blue, Purple with navy blue grosgrain bow 2009
Green 2009
Mauve Satin with black grosgrain ribbon trim 2008 
Dark grey 2009
Iridescent Blue 2009
Patent Yellow 2009
Metallised Brown 2009


----------



## pbdb

and the one I'm  waiting for which I already pre-ordered.........


----------



## klow-chloe'

OMG OMG!!! Your Lanvin ballet Flats Collection  

24 pairs or more   LOVE the ones with the bow sooooooooo pretty!

Ummmm  I can add another 7 bags to my collection 
Make it total of 24


----------



## pbdb

^^ hey klow, I started with my shoes early 2009 up to now. You, in the span of 2 or 3 or 4 months (or should I say weeks??) have accumulated 17 bags!!!!! My shoes--- 75% of them I got on sale (20-40% off) and you paid retail for all your bags???? (as most of us here did, well, less Euro VAT for some of us)

I can confidently say that, I have never been an impulse buyer, all my purchases have been calculated in this equation: intrinsic value vis-a-vis dollar value.
justify your purchases more, I dare you !!!


----------



## klow-chloe'

:lolots:
Ok i deserve this


----------



## pbdb

klow-chloe' said:


> :lolots:
> Ok i deserve this



== so we meet somewhere in the middle of Sydney and Hong Kong
....that would be in the Pacific Ocean...your boat or mine???
....:boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## leboudoir

a pair of Sam Edelman pumps


----------



## Mia Bella

aalinne_72 said:


> Thank you so much everybody ladies, you´re simply the best, I´m really proud of being a memb of the best forum of the world!.:urock:
> 
> This is me again with my 80%20% hidden wedge floral sandals and new denim miniskirt, I finally got tan



Look at you looking all sassy. I love your entire outfit and those shoes are bada$$. You seriously rock them so well!!

PS: I got my Oasis wedges from asos in the mail today!!! They're awesome and the leather is so soft. Thanks again for pointing me in the direction of them. 



aalinne_72 said:


> Thank you dear amie "D", do u know what? I posted this one in the Vogue spanish forum and everybody hated them, as well as my clothes, bags etc... I feel a little sad but tomorrow will be a brand new day.



What?? People on that forum need a reality check and while they're at it they can shut their stupid mouths too. I can't believe they were openly negative about your style (which is fab btw) and your things....if they didn't like what they saw they could have easily moved right along. What a bunch of classless jerks. 




leboudoir said:


> a pair of Sam Edelman pumps



WHOA! Those are gnarly and SUPER COOL. I wouldn't mess with you while you wore those...they could do some serious damage. How about some mods??


----------



## leboudoir

*Mia Bella*: thank you for that comment haha! my friend said to me that he's noticing a pattern with my buying habits- this pair of shoes, bal giant hardwares... they are all dangerous items haha! 

here's some shots of the mod. it's so hard to capture it especially when flash kicks in. the studs start to reflect. best i could do!


----------



## purses & pugs

Went shopping today and came home with these Acne boots. I'm getting ready for fall!


----------



## kiwishopper

P&P chic boots!! I am sad summer is ending but happy that moto jacket gets to come back out and play again! Yay!


----------



## EmilieN

P&P - hot Acne boots!!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Kiwi*, thank you! I'm sad as well that summer has come to and end but it sure is great that moto jackets can coem out and play again! Used my Canard today and I had almost forgotten how incredible soft it is!!!

*Emilie*, thank you so much! Love Acne


----------



## drati

Love your boots p&p. Are they a dark shade of grey? They look almost like the colour of your canard jacket.


----------



## LostInBal

Mia Bella said:


> Look at you looking all sassy. I love your entire outfit and those shoes are bada$$. You seriously rock them so well!!
> 
> PS: I got my Oasis wedges from asos in the mail today!!! They're awesome and the leather is so soft. Thanks again for pointing me in the direction of them.
> 
> 
> 
> What?? People on that forum need a reality check and while they're at it they can shut their stupid mouths too. I can't believe they were openly negative about your style (which is fab btw) and your things....if they didn't like what they saw they could have easily moved right along. What a bunch of classless jerks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHOA! Those are gnarly and SUPER COOL. I wouldn't mess with you while you wore those...they could do some serious damage. How about some mods??



Dear, thank u so much for your support and I´m really glad you liked your asos multi buckle wedges, aren´t they fantastic?. Great price/quality!


----------



## LostInBal

leboudoir said:


> a pair of Sam Edelman pumps



Wowwww! sooooo sexy, luv them!


----------



## LostInBal

purses & pugs said:


> Went shopping today and came home with these Acne boots. I'm getting ready for fall!



You did a great choice dear, great basic for your wardrobe...pics?


----------



## purses & pugs

drati said:


> Love your boots p&p. Are they a dark shade of grey? They look almost like the colour of your canard jacket.



Thank you! Nope they are black, but the leather is "brushed" or something (almost feel a little suede-ish) so they look a bit lighter I guess. They had them in shiny black leather too but I liked these best


----------



## purses & pugs

aalinne_72 said:


> You did a great choice dear, great basic for your wardrobe...pics?



Thank you I love Acne. They were an impulse buy, but I had to get a pair of black boots later on anyway for everyday use this fall/winter so that justified it I'll post some pics later when I start to use them, luckily still a bit too warm for them here!


----------



## LostInBal

purses & pugs said:


> Thank you I love Acne. They were an impulse buy, but I had to get a pair of black boots later on anyway for everyday use this fall/winter so that justified it I'll post some pics later when I start to use them, luckily still a bit too warm for them here!



You´re not the only one... another impulse buy before someone else grab this beauty. There´s only one size left, a 38 spanish = xs (but this brand sizes use to run large). Formarina wool jacket, isn´t she adorable? couldn´t help..falling in luv..lol


----------



## Rema85

My new Louboutin Ronfifis: 




http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee242/rema85/P1030819.jpg


----------



## purses & pugs

aalinne_72 said:


> You´re not the only one... another impulse buy before someone else grab this beauty. There´s only one size left, a 38 spanish = xs (but this brand sizes use to run large). Formarina wool jacket, isn´t she adorable? couldn´t help..falling in luv..lol



Oh I love it, a very cute jacket! Glad you grabbed the last one


----------



## purses & pugs

Rema85 said:


> My new Louboutin Ronfifis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee242/rema85/P1030819.jpg



Very pretty! Many congrats


----------



## Rema85

Thanks *P&P*. Love your Acne boots as well. And they look so comfy!


----------



## Susan Lee

Lovely purchases everyone-

*P&P*-love your boots! so classic cool!

*Aaline-* Super cool jacket-Fornarina has always been one of my favorite brands.

*Rema85*-WOW look at those boots! Very hot!

These are my recent purchases...I am really loving Jeffrey Campbell shoes at the moment.....







 These are super comfy and very easy to walk in! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love silver HW on shoes!!


----------



## LostInBal

Susan Lee said:


> Lovely purchases everyone-
> 
> *P&P*-love your boots! so classic cool!
> 
> *Aaline-* Super cool jacket-Fornarina has always been one of my favorite brands.
> 
> *Rema85*-WOW look at those boots! Very hot!
> 
> These are my recent purchases...I am really loving Jeffrey Campbell shoes at the moment.....
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my.. luv the two pairs, Jeffrey Campbell has great designs, congrats Susan and thank you so much for your lovely comment!
Click to expand...


----------



## tsuarsawan

*P&P* gorgeous Acne boots, you will look faboulous wearing them. 

*Rema85* your Louboutin Ronfifis are simply divine.

sweet *Susan*, beautiful shoes hun...your Jeffrey Campbell wedges are hot & your flats look so comfy.


----------



## klow-chloe'

*P&P* - LOVE those ACNE boots, they are gorgeous!!!

*Susan* - The Jeffrey Campbell wedges are gorgy.


----------



## tsuarsawan

*I* _*am*_ *so* *in*  *with* *my* *MJ* *Memphis* *Robert* *Jennifer....*


----------



## Susan Lee

*TY T  Klow and Aalinne!!* 

OMG. *T*. Love your new MJ! Its perfect for you!!!


----------



## purse-nality

Mia Bella said:


> PS: I got my Oasis wedges from asos in the mail today!!! They're awesome and the leather is so soft. Thanks again for pointing me in the direction of them.



can you satisfy us w/ some sky-high gorgy leg actions once again?!


----------



## tsuarsawan

Susan Lee said:


> *TY T  Klow and Aalinne!!*
> 
> OMG. *T*. Love your new MJ! Its perfect for you!!!


 
thanks lovely **S** I couldnt resist her! She was on sale...


----------



## purses & pugs

*Rema, Susan Lee, tsuarsawan* and *klow-chloe'*, thank you so much! I cannot wait to start wearing these boots still a bit too hot here and thank God for that, fall/winters are way too long in this country!!


*Susan*, looove those wedges! And the flats looks super comfy!

*tsuarsawan*, OMG that MJ bag is so pretty!! I would love to see a mod pic


----------



## Mia Bella

purse-nality said:


> can you satisfy us w/ some sky-high gorgy leg actions once again?!



aww  My lovely *purse-nality*, I will take some tomorrow with my fab new wedges, just for you!

What about you? Do you have any goodies coming to you?? 



*leboudoir*: Thanks for posting those great mods! Those shoes are smokin' hot...very Gaga and very edgy. I'd love to see the looks on peoples faces when they see them, mouths all agape. So cool!

*P&P*: fab boots!! You're going to get so much use out of those when it gets chilly. I love a good boot!

*tsuarsuwan*, your MJ is so pretty! I've never seen that style before, I love the colors! Congrats!!

*Susan Lee*, Love your Jeffrey Campbell wedges, they are sky-high and hot! Any mods?? 

*aalinne*, glad you snagged that jacket! It's adorable-I've been eyeing a lot of really feminine dresses lately for Fall and they all happen to have that same style...a 50s throwback kind of vibe with ruffles and dots. So cute!


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^thanks *Mia Bella*  It's an exquisite bag, very elegant.....
MJ Memphis range was launched Spring 2009. I have been eyeing this bag ever since it launched, but could not afford it.. 
Just my luck.... she went on sale & I couldn't resist...
BTW absolutely love your Alexander Wang Rocco, you rock that bag! 

*purses & pugs* I have no mod pics sweetie, but here is a pic of Sienna Miller rocking this bag.....


----------



## purses & pugs

^she totally rocks it!! I love her style even though I'm not a big fan of her


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> ^she totally rocks it!! I love her style even though I'm not a big fan of her


 
I think she rocks this bag! I had to share it with you  I am not so keen on Sienna either, but she has great sense of style & the bag looks gorgeous on her...I cant wait to carry her....


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> I think she rocks this bag! I had to share it with you  I am not so keen on Sienna either, but she has great sense of style & the bag looks gorgeous on her...I cant wait to carry her....



She has great taste in fashion but not so great taste in men 
Anyway, I'm sure you will rock it too!!


----------



## Susan Lee

*Thanks P&P and Mia Bella!!*  The wedges are so so comfy, and so are the flats. Jeffrey Campbell flats are so easy on the feet.

No mod shots yet *Mia,* my legs are no way as killer as yours are (mine are a work in progress!!)


----------



## Mia Bella

Ok, these are for my dear *purse-nality*! And anyone else who would be interested in some comfy Oasis wedges (that lovely *aalinne* shared with us!) from ASOS. Bonus: They're on sale!! 




















Susan Lee said:


> *Thanks P&P and Mia Bella!!*  The wedges are so so comfy, and so are the flats. Jeffrey Campbell flats are so easy on the feet.
> 
> No mod shots yet *Mia,* my legs are no way as killer as yours are (mine are a work in progress!!)



I have some awesome JC bootie flats and yes, so comfy!! I'm really loving all his new sandals & booties that are coming out. 

I bet your legs are fab! I'm sure I'm not the only one that wants to see you rock those clogs! If I wore those I'd be 6'6" so I have to admire them on others!


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> She has great taste in fashion but not so great taste in men
> Anyway, I'm sure you will rock it too!!


 
hehehe, yes her taste in men isn't the best. thanks *P&P...* I intend to rock this bag....

holy smoke *Mia Bella*, those wedges are gorgeous! Of course it helps when you have sexy killer legs as you do.....


----------



## Susan Lee

^^^*6'6???? HOLY COW LADY!!!! * I am only 5'9 when I wear the JC's..
*
Mia*-Your new wedges are HOT! 

*T*-you will so rock that bag!!! Congrats again!


----------



## tsuarsawan

Susan Lee said:


> ^^^*6'6???? HOLY COW LADY!!!! *I am only 5'9 when I wear the JC's..
> 
> *Mia*-Your new wedges are HOT!
> 
> *T*-you will so rock that bag!!! Congrats again!


 
your so sweet **S** You will rock your wedges too my lovely!


----------



## Mia Bella

tsuarsawan said:


> hehehe, yes her taste in men isn't the best. thanks *P&P...* I intend to rock this bag....
> 
> holy smoke *Mia Bella*, those wedges are gorgeous! Of course it helps when you have sexy killer legs as you do.....



Thanks you lovely *tsuarsawan*! When are you going to take your MJ out on a date?? I love how the strap is shorter too....I really prefer it when a bag is closer to my armpit rather than dangling down to my hips. I find that kind of strap more ladylike which makes sense because your MJ is a very ladylike bag! 



Susan Lee said:


> ^^^*6'6???? HOLY COW LADY!!!! * I am only 5'9 when I wear the JC's..
> *
> Mia*-Your new wedges are HOT!



Ooh, I embellished slightly.  I'm 5'10.5" now but I'm guessing that's a 5.5" heel? So really I'd be 6'4" but would feel *at least* 6'6".  Only within this past year or so I've become comfortable with wearing platforms and very high heels on a day to day basis. I used to feel that making myself taller was silly and made me look as such.


----------



## LostInBal

Mia Bella said:


> Ok, these are for my dear *purse-nality*! And anyone else who would be interested in some comfy Oasis wedges (that lovely *aalinne* shared with us!) from ASOS. Bonus: They're on sale!!



 gorgeous, divine and everything!!. These wedges were created for a doll like you, aren´t they amazing?.


----------



## roey

Love those ASOS wedges MB!  Are they hard to get on and off with all the buckles?

Didn't you order them from a european site?  I don't know what my size would be in Euro.  It's 7.5 US.

I love my new Target wedges for the low, low price of $17!  I'm so not an expensive shoe gal.

When you wear heels, are you taller than your hubby?


----------



## tsuarsawan

Mia Bella said:


> Thanks you lovely *tsuarsawan*! When are you going to take your MJ out on a date?? I love how the strap is shorter too....I really prefer it when a bag is closer to my armpit rather than dangling down to my hips. I find that kind of strap more ladylike which makes sense because your MJ is a very ladylike bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, I embellished slightly.  I'm 5'10.5" now but I'm guessing that's a 5.5" heel? So really I'd be 6'4" but would feel *at least* 6'6".  Only within this past year or so I've become comfortable with wearing platforms and very high heels on a day to day basis. I used to feel that making myself taller was silly and made me look as such.


 
*Mia Bella*, I intend to take her out on as soon as Melbourne weather decides to pick up.. so cold down under & it's suppose to be Spring..
ITA the strap is a perfect fit & she is an elegant babe...
I wish Balenciaga would finish there bags like this.. check the lining on her.. pretty cool!!







Dont stop yourself from wearing high shoes *Mia Bella*, you look hot in them & have the perfect legs for shoes like that..


----------



## Mia Bella

*tsuarsawan*: That lining is so luscious!!!! I don't blame you for wanting to wait, you should definitely baby that bag. It's too pretty!! I agree, Balenciaga should have beautiful lining like that, it's so chic and would be a nice contrast to the leather and studs on the outside. And thank you for your kind words! 




aalinne_72 said:


> gorgeous, divine and everything!!. These wedges were created for a doll like you, aren´t they amazing?.



They are awesome!!!! Thanks so much again for sharing them with everyone darling! You're the best!  




roey said:


> Love those ASOS wedges MB!  Are they hard to get on and off with all the buckles?
> 
> Didn't you order them from a european site?  I don't know what my size would be in Euro.  It's 7.5 US.
> 
> I love my new Target wedges for the low, low price of $17!  I'm so not an expensive shoe gal.
> 
> When you wear heels, are you taller than your hubby?



Hi roey! I unbuckle the top 3 straps and they come right off.

As for ordering from ASOS, there were a couple speed bumps....My credit card co kept declining the order since it was being processed in the UK and I didn't call them ahead of time to let them know. So I ended up paying with PayPal instead which was infinitely easier anyway.

I'm a half-size like you: I wear an 8.5 and I ordered UK 7 (US 9) and they're a nice fit.

The chart says UK 5 = US 7 & UK 6 = US 8. You have leeway with the straps which can be adjusted and formed to your foot shape in case they're too big or too small. 

When I wear 4" heels I'm an inch taller than my hubs! I always ask if it bothers him when we go out and he totally doesn't care and is completely unfazed by it. 

BTW, I bought my favorite flats ever at Target. They're leopard print Mossimos and they were $12. So cute!!


----------



## roey

Thanks for the info MB!  Unfortunately they are sold out on ASOS.

But - I just went to the Cathy Jean website and found some cute wedges.  They are having a white sale and I just ruined my last pair of white summer shoes so definitely need more!

I discovered Cathy Jean upon moving to AZ when a friend in CA said they are some of the most comfortable shoes she has ever owned and there happens to be a store at the Chandler Mall.  I am hooked now!

Tax in Chandler recently increased to 8.8% - blech!  Now I really have to shop at the Balenciaga boutiques instead of Barneys, Nordstrom and NM!!


----------



## pbdb

really pretty that MJ bag!!!
you're very lucky to finally snag one on sale!!!!
congrats and enjoy *tsuarsawan*!!!


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^thanks *pbdb*  ooh yes, so glad she went on sale..


----------



## purses & pugs

Mia Bella said:


> *P&P*: fab boots!! You're going to get so much use out of those when it gets chilly. I love a good boot!



I'm sorry, I totally missed this post! Thank you Mia, I will definitley use these a lot here with the loooooong winter and everything

Your Oasis wedges are super hot and so are your legs!! Wow wish both were mine, lol


----------



## purse-nality

Mia Bella said:


> Ok, these are for my dear *purse-nality*! And anyone else who would be interested in some comfy Oasis wedges (that lovely *aalinne* shared with us!) from ASOS. Bonus: They're on sale!!



OMGEEEE!!! 







they look so sexy and _yabang_! LOL! i just got the gray multi-buckled wedges from topshop, also courtesy of the lovely *aalinne*! though not w/ me yet. thanks so much for these pics! i could stare at your legs all day! 

note to self: have to be good, have to be good... don't NEED more shoes


----------



## LostInBal

This is me with my Molly 80%20 hidden wedge floral sandals, adore them!


----------



## Mia Bella

purse-nality said:


> OMGEEEE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they look so sexy and _yabang_! LOL! i just got the gray multi-buckled wedges from topshop, also courtesy of the lovely *aalinne*! though not w/ me yet. thanks so much for these pics! i could stare at your legs all day!
> 
> note to self: have to be good, have to be good... don't NEED more shoes



:lolots: When I read your post I heard my Mom's voice in my head. Yabang! You're so funny!! PLEEEEEASE take mod shots when you receive your wedges. We've gotta watch out for *aalinne*, she has a great way of getting us to want stuff we didn't know we *absolutely* needed.  



aalinne_72 said:


> This is me with my Molly 80%20 hidden wedge floral sandals, adore them!



Those are so fun and you and your great legs look fantastic in them! I just did a quick search for these and found a site called Moxsie that has them in all black and a couple other variations. You've struck again dear *aalinne* because while looking around at the other shoes I succumbed to another purchase!!  I'll do a reveal when I get them!!


----------



## purse-nality

^haha! its true, yabang, fierce! another synonymous fil slang, _angas_!  i think you'll want a tan/luggage bag to go with ... topshop wedges won't be landing until a month or so as i had them sent to a tax-free zone. sucks too, the site doesn't ship here... oh well!


*aalinne*, you have got to stop!!! else, here's DH again...  ouch!


----------



## LostInBal

*Thanks Mia & p-n* Yes, these ones are actually sold out everywhere, it was really hard for me to find them, every time they put them on sale the whole avaiable sizes got sold out in a few hours!


----------



## cityoflight

a new member to my AW collection...


----------



## kiwishopper

*CityofLight*, you are a ture AW's biggest fan!! I love all of your AW bags. How do you like this new Roco/Coco? Is it velvet or suede? How's the weight?


----------



## cityoflight

*kiwishopper* : yes, i'm a fan of AW bag now ^_^
this bag made from leather i heard that they used laser cut to made the leather have a very thin cut all orver and look like velvet but its leather .
i think it a bit lighter than normal leather rocco ^_^


----------



## mayen120

chanel goodies


----------



## NYCavalier

Love all of the purchases!!! Here is my new Chanel grey patent jumbo!


----------



## Mia Bella

OMG&#8230;You guys I just got my new shoes today and I am DYING over them. They are amazing.  

Matiko "Kiki" black suede wedges
http://shop.moxsie.com/kiki-black-suede.html
There's a 25% off code too. PM if you want it!

















They fit absolutely true to size-I wear an 8.5 and they are perfection.  They're beautifully made, comfortable, light and easy to walk in. I think I may have found *the* perfect black shoe!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hypnosis

^^ You look amazing! Love the shoes, love the legs, love the outfit! I think the same shoes would make my ankles/legs look stubby but you look stunning! Congrats on the perfect black pair!


----------



## Nanaz

*Mia Bella* you look so hot in those shoes and your dress is so pretty. LOVE the whole thing.


----------



## Mia Bella

Hypnosis said:


> ^^ You look amazing! Love the shoes, love the legs, love the outfit! I think the same shoes would make my ankles/legs look stubby but you look stunning! Congrats on the perfect black pair!



I thought the ankle strap would make my ankles look wide but they're OK! The wedge is high enough that anyone's legs will look long and lean.  Ooh and one of my favorite parts? Toe cleavage!  Thank you so much for your lovely comments! 



Nanaz said:


> *Mia Bella* you look so hot in those shoes and your dress is so pretty. LOVE the whole thing.



Thank you dear Nanaz!  Now I need to find somewhere to where my outfit to in this 100 degree heat.


----------



## vlore

OMG,* Mia bella* those wedges are gorgeous!!! Wao!


----------



## Mia Bella

vlore said:


> OMG,* Mia bella* those wedges are gorgeous!!! Wao!



Thank you *vlore*!


----------



## tsuarsawan

*Mia Bella* ooh I love your new Black suede wedges. They look stunning ooh I wish they had my size.  They look so comfy too. 
Love them heaps.....

*NYCavalier* very nice Chanel Jumbo, looks great on you.

*cityoflight* great AW, nice color.


----------



## drati

*Mia Bella*, I like your new shoes, they look great, but I like your legs most of all. Any pair of shoes looks wonderful on you, you lucky thing.


----------



## purses & pugs

*Mia bella*, I looooove these wedges! You look stunning and I always envy your hot legs

*Cityoflight*, gosh, what a gorgeosus Rocco! Stunning! The leather is amazing. 

*mayen120*, I love your Chanel goodies! Both the sunnies and wallet are beautiful.

*NYCavalier*, your Chanel collection is killing me!!! Another stunning beauty


----------



## silverfern

drati said:


> *Mia Bella*, I like your new shoes, they look great, but I like your legs most of all*. Any pair of shoes looks wonderful on you, you lucky thing.*



*drati* you took the words right out of my mouth 

*miabella* those legs of yours...


----------



## pixielogue

Presenting my new Chloe Sally (small) from Paris


----------



## anika01

just want to share my non-bal purchase.. 
i've been hearing so many good things about Rebecca Minkoff.. and i've finally given in...

a peacock rose clutch and a Kiss and make up clutch..






*cross-body


----------



## dannkat

My C indulgence:


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^beautiful *dannkat*... love the color...congrats big time......

How many do you have now? 10 :lolots:
....ooh my, I am so jealous.......


----------



## kiwishopper

*Dannkat*, oh MAN your Chanel(s)~~~ *faint* So beautiful!!!!

*Anika*, I am like you! I bounce between Bal and RM (although I have more Bals). I just love nice lux leather!


----------



## pilatesworks

Hermes Farandole 120!


----------



## kiwishopper

*Leslie*, GORGEOUS necklace!! So I see you are still loving the H eh? lol
I'd love to raid your closet for just 10min!! You have some amazing things in there


----------



## anika01

hi kiwishopper!
i wish i can have more bals in the future too! 

i just discovered RM this week..and can i just say that it's a good cheaper alternative to bal.. for now! 




kiwishopper said:


> *Dannkat*, oh MAN your Chanel(s)~~~ *faint* So beautiful!!!!
> 
> *Anika*, I am like you! I bounce between Bal and RM (although I have more Bals). I just love nice lux leather!


----------



## pilatesworks

kiwishopper said:


> *Leslie*, GORGEOUS necklace!! So I see you are still loving the H eh? lol
> I'd love to raid your closet for just 10min!! You have some amazing things in there



Thanks, *Y* ! 
I do love H jewelery, and would love a Birkin someday....but I already know if I ever had an H bag, it would be destined to sit in my closet as I would be afraid to take it out!


----------



## chemosphere

*pilatesworks*, so pretty!  I have been getting into Hermes accessories lately too...yikes.  In recent times, I have gotten two cape cod automatic watches (silvered dial and anthracite dial), a kelly double tour, and this was one of my 10th anniversary presents






I don't normally wear all this together but I took the pic for fun to share with the Hermes stacking thread


----------



## Jira

dannkat said:


> My C indulgence:



Gorgeous Chanel bag! I love this version of the flap with the original turnlock


----------



## kobe939

Here is my contribution:


----------



## tsuarsawan

*Leslie*, love your Hermes Farandole 120. Looks great on you!
*kobe939* wow, your Chanel purchases are gorgeous!


----------



## drati

*All gorgeous!*

I only wear automatic watches and had no idea Hermes makes these. I might be doomed now. Love the shape and it looks great with the white strap. What's the waterproofing rating on these? And would you please post a pic of the antrha dial one too? 



chemosphere said:


> *pilatesworks*, so pretty!  I have been getting into Hermes accessories lately too...yikes.  In recent times, I have gotten two cape cod automatic watches (silvered dial and anthracite dial), a kelly double tour, and this was one of my 10th anniversary presents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't normally wear all this together but I took the pic for fun to share with the Hermes stacking thread


----------



## kobe939

tsuarsawan said:


> *Leslie*, love your Hermes Farandole 120. Looks great on you!
> *kobe939* wow, your Chanel purchases are gorgeous!


 
Thanks *tsuarsawan! *


----------



## LostInBal

Girls, luv all your new purchases.. specially the chanel bags
I´m a jean lover and couldn´t help getting this pair of Gas boyfriend ones


----------



## chemosphere

drati said:


> *All gorgeous!*
> 
> I only wear automatic watches and had no idea Hermes makes these. I might be doomed now. Love the shape and it looks great with the white strap. What's the waterproofing rating on these? And would you please post a pic of the antrha dial one too?



Hey *drati*, thanks so much.  I am a convert to automatic watches myself, so I understand.  Most of Hermes are quartz but the cape cod gm used to come in an automatic option (it says automatic in small cursive on the dial), but it has been discontinued so ebay is your best bet.  It doesn't have a super impressive waterproof depth but enough for general purposes (something like 30 or 50 m perhaps... I can't recall exactly).  Here is a pic of the anthra dial one on a bracelet (I want to get a black double tour strap for it this winter too). On a cool side note... the double tour straps for the cape cod were designed by Margiela while he was at Hermes.


----------



## drati

It's a gorgeous looking watch. Love it in both anthra and white. So are the straps still available through Hermes, just not the automatic version of the watch? 

Just saw there's different sizes, what size is yours Chemo?



chemosphere said:


> Hey *drati*, thanks so much.  I am a convert to automatic watches myself, so I understand.  Most of Hermes are quartz but the cape cod gm used to come in an automatic option (it says automatic in small cursive on the dial), but it has been discontinued so ebay is your best bet.  It doesn't have a super impressive waterproof depth but enough for general purposes (something like 30 or 50 m perhaps... I can't recall exactly).  Here is a pic of the anthra dial one on a bracelet (I want to get a black double tour strap for it this winter too). On a cool side note... the double tour straps for the cape cod were designed by Margiela while he was at Hermes.


----------



## chemosphere

*drati*, thanks again.  Yep there are several sizes... from smallest to largest they are: the mini (in rose gold I think), the pm, the gm (which is what mine is), and the tgm.  And yes the straps are still available since they still make several watches with the same lug width, including the quartz gm cape cod.... it is a 19mm strap.  I got the white epsom double tour strap from the ATL Hermes by calling them and having them ship it to me (it was $300 plus $50 shipping).


----------



## Mia Bella

Thanks so much for your sweet comments *tsuarsawan, drati, p&p, silverfern*. 

*dannkat:
*What gorgeous Chanel goodies you got! I agree with Jira, the original turnlock on the Flap is so nice. So understated and classic!!

**L*:
*Congrats! Your H Farandole is beautiful!!! I love it!! 

*chemosphere:
*I love your H bracelet. It's, for lack of a better word, bada$$! Love the stacking pic, you should totally wear that out and about!!

*kobe939:
*Congrats on all your C acquisitions. Your patent Flap is delicious.  That blue is breathtaking.

*aalinne_72:
*Great jeans! I could never pull off Boyfriend jeans. I tried some on before and because I have square hips I looked like a box.


----------



## am2022

After selling my Balenciaga cafe brief as it hung so ever weirdly on my equally weird body proportions.. 

I needed a brown bag that could withstand some beating .

So, i mostly bring my bal work bag for files and this little cutie for my essentials.

The proenza schoulder PS1 mini messenger.

Also, got some proenza schouler shoes - will post pics later.


----------



## am2022

And the PS1 coming out in November is super cute too , with a longer strap.

Plus the oversized one is so balenciaga weekender looking too!!!


----------



## NYHONEY

some MB CL shoes


----------



## NYHONEY

Some chanel


----------



## NYHONEY

More chanel


----------



## delmilano

Isabel Marant tweed coat. Couldn't resist to this coat, i fell in love with it when i first saw it. luckily, there was one left in my size.


----------



## NYHONEY

Hermes


----------



## tsuarsawan

*delmilano* wow.... love love your Isabel Marant tweed coat! You look so stylish & it's absolutely gorgeous on you.....

*NYHONEY* you have some lovely bags & shoes in your collection.


----------



## NYCavalier

Chanel released an exclusive line of handbags/shoes to celebrate the Re-Grand Opening of the Chanel Soho Store. I HAD to have the blue tweed portobello! LOVE!


----------



## jessdressed

^^ Gorgeous congrats!


----------



## delmilano

tsuarsawan said:


> *delmilano* wow.... love love your Isabel Marant tweed coat! You look so stylish & it's absolutely gorgeous on you.....
> 
> *NYHONEY* you have some lovely bags & shoes in your collection.



thanks tsuarnsawan, the tweed coat is cool looking, i like the big tweed texture.


----------



## am2022

NY - love this congrats!!!
Delmilano - love the marant coat!!!  She just sends the best looking clothes on that runway and what's better they are wearable clothes ... not extravagant and over the top like other designers!



NYCavalier said:


> Chanel released an exclusive line of handbags/shoes to celebrate the Re-Grand Opening of the Chanel Soho Store. I HAD to have the blue tweed portobello! LOVE!


----------



## capbaggirl

*NYHoney - *WOW!! Love your collection......you are one lucky girl......bags & shoes......

*deMilano - *what a great coat, it really looks good on you......thanks again for sharing your stylish mod shots.

*NYCavalier - *that Chanel bag is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!!  A Huge congrats!!!


----------



## LostInBal

Hi girls This is a recycled vtg silk vest with pine print in gold on the back and corset closures on the sides. Thank you so much ladies for your always sweet comments, luv you all!


----------



## LostInBal

delmilano said:


> Isabel Marant tweed coat. Couldn't resist to this coat, i fell in love with it when i first saw it. luckily, there was one left in my size.



Dear *M*, it seems this coat was specially made for you, in fact it was the last one in your size and I know for sure it was impatiently waiting for you to get it! You scored/added a classic and worthy one to your wardrobe, super congratulations and enjoy it a lot sweetie


----------



## Nanaz

I just got this YSL Arty Ovale Ring today from Saks.


----------



## meganka

away for a while, come back with a non-bal purchase! 
still waiting for murier & VD to come!

2010 Grey Caviar Maxi - my second Chanel!


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^wow it's beautiful..congrats *meganka*!


----------



## delmilano

*amacasa* : thank you, i love isabel marant clothes and shoes. her collection is wearable indeed. 

*meganka* : congrats on your grey caviar megan, this grey is gorgeous, i love this color more than black. very classy.

*capbaggirl*

*aalinne_72* : merci mon amie *M*, gosh, you look HOT in that outfit!!!  yes, i think this coat was meant to be mine. i wouldn't have bought it in size 1, it didn't fit as good as size 0.


----------



## capbaggirl

meganka said:


> away for a while, come back with a non-bal purchase!
> still waiting for murier & VD to come!
> 
> 2010 Grey Caviar Maxi - my second Chanel!



Stunning bag! Congrats & enjoy! 

*aalinne_72 - *gorgeous vest....love the detailing, congrats & that for sharing. You look great in the mod shots.


----------



## kiwishopper

Megan that Chanel is so gorgeous!!!!


----------



## LostInBal

finally received my Formarine wool jacket, very cute!
Using as well my vgt S. Ferragamo bag and new black suede lace wedges by Zara, super comfy!

*psd:* Thank you girls again for your nice comments and once more I just can say... luv u all!!


----------



## baglici0us

Gorgeous chanels, NYCavalier and Meganka! 

Congratulations! They are beautiful.


----------



## delmilano

^^your new wool jacket is so cute, love the pattern and the cut. very nice *M*, that red bag goes very well with the whole outfit. love all of it.


----------



## CeeJay

I think there should be a secondary thread to this one "Which non-Balenciaga Bags are you THINKING about buying?"


----------



## LostInBal

vtg S. Ferragamo´s grey cluth/purse & red Vara flats.


----------



## MAGJES

I LOVE Tolani scaves....
Here's a few that I found that will look great with some of my bals....

..with Outremer and Emerald...







...with Moutarde and Olive...






...with Olive and Lime Green...


----------



## Susan Lee

Stunning purchases everyone!!

*Magjes*-Love your scarves! I have 2 Tolanis but have never seen these designs! Where did you get them from?


----------



## MAGJES

Thanks Susan! - I got these at blueheavenboutique.com.
They often offer 20% codes.
Right now they have this one......_30% off if you comment on their facebook page..._
They ship very quickly too.


----------



## Lindsay2367

Wow, Magjes, I love your scarves!  They look great with your bags!


----------



## Susan Lee

MAGJES said:


> Thanks Susan! - I got these at blueheavenboutique.com.
> They often offer 20% codes.
> Right now they have this one......_30% off if you comment on their facebook page..._
> They ship very quickly too.



TY dear!! thats a great code-Ive bought from them in the past!


----------



## purses & pugs

delmilano said:


> Isabel Marant tweed coat. Couldn't resist to this coat, i fell in love with it when i first saw it. luckily, there was one left in my size.



*Del*, I absolutely LOVE this designer! This jacket is amazing and you look very good in it


----------



## purses & pugs

meganka said:


> away for a while, come back with a non-bal purchase!
> still waiting for murier & VD to come!
> 
> 2010 Grey Caviar Maxi - my second Chanel!


 now this is a beutiful bag that taked my breath away!! Gorgeous Meg!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

aalinne_72 said:


> finally received my Formarine wool jacket, very cute!
> Using as well my vgt S. Ferragamo bag and new black suede lace wedges by Zara, super comfy!
> 
> *psd:* Thank you girls again for your nice comments and once more I just can say... luv u all!!



I love this jacket, it is super cute! And the red bag just makes the whole outfir pop! Many congrats


----------



## purses & pugs

MAGJES said:


> I LOVE Tolani scaves....
> Here's a few that I found that will look great with some of my bals....
> 
> ..with Outremer and Emerald...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...with Moutarde and Olive...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...with Olive and Lime Green...



Wow, those scarves are amazing! Lovely colors and they are perfect with your beautiful Bals


----------



## drati

*Magjes*, lovely scarves and you paired them so well with your Bals. Like a work of art, beautiful.


----------



## NYHONEY

Chanel DISC bag
it's huge!!


----------



## meganka

tsuarsawan said:


> ^^^wow it's beautiful..congrats *meganka*!


 
Thanks so much!!!



delmilano said:


> *meganka* : congrats on your grey caviar megan, this grey is gorgeous, i love this color more than black. very classy.



Thank you *dear*M* *you know I love you! 
I love this grey too! This is my second grey Chanel.



kiwishopper said:


> Megan that Chanel is so gorgeous!!!!


 
Thanks sooo much *kiwi*!!!



purses & pugs said:


> now this is a beutiful bag that taked my breath away!! Gorgeous Meg!!!


 
Thank you *P&P*!!! Your jumbo & reissue are still on my wishing list

Thank you *capbaggirl & baglici0us*!!!

However I feel so mad that my photos were stolen by an online seller in a Chinese shopping site...
Right on the 2nd day I posted my photos here!!! 

*So please WATERMARK all your photos my dear Tpfers!!!*


----------



## capbaggirl

*Magjes - *I am sooooooo in love with your Tolani scarves, they really compliment your Bals...thanks for sharing. 


*NYHONEY - *Wow another gorgeous Chanel.....you are one really really lucky girl! Congrats & Enjoy!


----------



## MissMerion

My brand new Chanel sunnies :sunnies
Love their cherry colour!


----------



## lizmarielowe

Woah Elena, love your new sunnies!!
The color is soooo amazing!! Now you need a cherry B-bag to match!!


----------



## MissMerion

lizmarielowe said:


> Woah Elena, love your new sunnies!!
> The color is soooo amazing!! Now you need a cherry B-bag to match!!


 
Thank you dear!! LOL you're right, but I'm not a cherry Bbag girl... but never say never!!!


----------



## Mia Bella

Ok guys, honest opinions...

I'm going to NYC in October and I plan on unleashing my inner fashion demon by wearing all the cute, edgy stuff I wish I could wear here in the 'burbs. 

What do you think about this outfit? The thigh high socks are the cherry on the sundae that turns the outfit into something different! But I know that thigh highs have to be done in a certain way so the wearer doesn't look cheap!









The neckline looks like a sweetheart cut but I just have a button unbuttoned! It also has little bluebirds all over it. 
The shoes, which you can hardly see from the front, are my Stuart Weitzman Apron clogs.
I'll be wearing my black trench over it.


----------



## jessdressed

MissMerion said:


> My brand new Chanel sunnies :sunnies
> Love their cherry colour!



Love those sunnies! Do you mind if I can have the style no? I think these were the ones I tried on that I just loved the way they fit and now seeing these again makes me want to get them.


----------



## MissMerion

jessdressed said:


> Love those sunnies! Do you mind if I can have the style no? I think these were the ones I tried on that I just loved the way they fit and now seeing these again makes me want to get them.


 
Yes, of course. I hope style no is the number code write on the inside: 5183 c.1217/3P 59 18 135 2N, don't see any other code... Hope it can help you! These sunnies are really gorgeous, good luck!


----------



## hedy devine

Mia Bella said:


> Ok guys, honest opinions...
> 
> I'm going to NYC in October and I plan on unleashing my inner fashion demon by wearing all the cute, edgy stuff I wish I could wear here in the 'burbs.
> 
> What do you think about this outfit? The thigh high socks are the cherry on the sundae that turns the outfit into something different! But I know that thigh highs have to be done in a certain way so the wearer doesn't look cheap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The neckline looks like a sweetheart cut but I just have a button unbuttoned! It also has little bluebirds all over it.
> The shoes, which you can hardly see from the front, are my Stuart Weitzman Apron clogs.
> I'll be wearing my black trench over it.



Love it!!!


----------



## baghagwb

Love it, *Mia*! 



Mia Bella said:


> Ok guys, honest opinions...
> 
> I'm going to NYC in October and I plan on unleashing my inner fashion demon by wearing all the cute, edgy stuff I wish I could wear here in the 'burbs.
> 
> What do you think about this outfit? The thigh high socks are the cherry on the sundae that turns the outfit into something different! But I know that thigh highs have to be done in a certain way so the wearer doesn't look cheap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The neckline looks like a sweetheart cut but I just have a button unbuttoned! It also has little bluebirds all over it.
> The shoes, which you can hardly see from the front, are my Stuart Weitzman Apron clogs.
> I'll be wearing my black trench over it.


----------



## French75

Very nice sunglasses *Miss Merion *!! Lovely color
I also absolutely love your IM coat *Del* !! You wear it perfectly ! IM is so fabulous. I think I will visit the store this week end... 
Here is my newest jean, by J Brand, and probably my favorite ever !! That brand is awesome, like  the perfect fit !! Unfortunately we only can find a few skinnies by J brand here and there in France, but not the entire collection (well I bet it's about to change though). So I ordered this one on the internet, and I want to wear it everyday ! 

Here is are some pics of Alexandra Ambrosio wearing it (I'll try to take modeling pics this week end)


----------



## Mia Bella

hedy devine said:


> Love it!!!





baghagwb said:


> Love it, *Mia*!



Thank you ladies!!  I was worried about looking like a tart and now I feel much better!


----------



## Livia1

*Mia Bella, *you look gorgeous as always. I think what makes this work especially well is the chunky heels ... would be a whole different look if you wore stiletoes


----------



## Mia Bella

Livia1 said:


> *Mia Bella, *you look gorgeous as always. I think what makes this work especially well is the chunky heels ... would be a whole different look if you wore stiletoes



Thanks *Livia* darling! You're right! The shoes change the feel of the outfit...I didn't even think about that.


----------



## redturtle

I love how good the thigh high socks look on you!!!! I also envy people who can pull that look well.  Unfortunately my legs are too fat -___-


----------



## delmilano

mia bella, you look HOT in the outfit, and stylish. you are ready to turn heads in NYC.


----------



## mere girl

I've just treated myself to this Burberry Prorsum coat - half price at the Outnet! Hope it fits!


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^Congrats Meregirl! That is a beautiful coat, I was looking at it myself ! 
( I LOVE the Outnet, I just got a pair of McQ skinnies too, and a cool Lee Angel Silver necklace! ) 

MiaBella, you look stunning, as usual! 
French, I love Jbrand! Which style are those flares? 
Meganka, GORGEOUS Chanel! 

Congrats everyone on your recent purchases!


----------



## maxxout

Mia Bella said:


> Ok guys, honest opinions...
> 
> I'm going to NYC in October and I plan on unleashing my inner fashion demon by wearing all the cute, edgy stuff I wish I could wear here in the 'burbs.
> 
> What do you think about this outfit? The thigh high socks are the cherry on the sundae that turns the outfit into something different! But I know that thigh highs have to be done in a certain way so the wearer doesn't look cheap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The neckline looks like a sweetheart cut but I just have a button unbuttoned! It also has little bluebirds all over it.
> The shoes, which you can hardly see from the front, are my Stuart Weitzman Apron clogs.
> I'll be wearing my black trench over it.



Like Livia said, the shoes keep it grounded.  Even tall boots would be good. (but who wants to lug those around on a trip) Love the black trench over it. You will look fierce in NYC with this outfit.


----------



## French75

Thanks Leslie 
It's the lovestory style in dark vintage



pilatesworks said:


> ^^^Congrats Meregirl! That is a beautiful coat, I was looking at it myself !
> ( I LOVE the Outnet, I just got a pair of McQ skinnies too, and a cool Lee Angel Silver necklace! )
> 
> MiaBella, you look stunning, as usual!
> French, I love Jbrand! Which style are those flares?
> Meganka, GORGEOUS Chanel!
> 
> Congrats everyone on your recent purchases!


----------



## tsuarsawan

*Mia bella* there's not to many ladies that can pull that look as well as you do my dear. You look faboulous 
*mere girl* I love your Burberry Prorsum coat! At half price is even better!


----------



## purses & pugs

mere girl said:


> I've just treated myself to this Burberry Prorsum coat - half price at the Outnet! Hope it fits!



OMG, you too!! I just bought a Burberry Prorsom coat from them myself! 65% off! Not this one, but another model. I will post as soon as I get it and I sure hope it fits. Yours look super classic and elegant, please post mod pics when you get it


----------



## mere girl

purses & pugs said:


> OMG, you too!! I just bought a Burberry Prorsom coat from them myself! 65% off! Not this one, but another model. I will post as soon as I get it and I sure hope it fits. Yours look super classic and elegant, please post mod pics when you get it


 
oh well done! Yes mine was 55% off I think! I do hope it fits - it does looks very elegant on a 5' 11" 'model' but I'm not quite as tall so we'll see! 
Look forward to your pics!


----------



## purses & pugs

mere girl said:


> oh well done! Yes mine was 55% off I think! I do hope it fits - it does looks very elegant on a 5' 11" 'model' but I'm not quite as tall so we'll see!
> Look forward to your pics!



haha, I know! Everything looks good on that mannequin 
Here is my coat btw. so let's wait together! Should have been a waiting longe for non-Bal purchases too, don't you think?


----------



## LostInBal

just got two pairs of new shoes eh eh...

New NW grey platforms





Asos buckle platforms sandals in CAMEL (bargain On Clearance!)


----------



## LostInBal

purses & pugs said:


> haha, I know! Everything looks good on that mannequin
> Here is my coat btw. so let's wait together! Should have been a waiting longe for non-Bal purchases too, don't you think?



mmmm  this one is TDF... very stylish, congrats p&p!!


----------



## delmilano

^^aalinne, you have become a shoe addict mon amie.  all your shoes are so pretty. love the NW grey platforms so much. can't wait to see you with them.


----------



## Susan Lee

Gorgeous ladies! Love that Burberry coat, and all the gorgy shoes!!! 

Mia you look great!!!

Ok I went shoe crazy this month too-

Jeffrey Campbell Clip wedges, Brisbane Boots, and Converse metallic Jack Purcells (I love silver shoes!)


----------



## purses & pugs

*aalinne*, thank you, I'm very exited and hope it will fit! Wow, your new shoes are gorgeous, I adore those cute ruffles on the grey platforms

*Susan*, pretty shoes - epecially love the Brisbane boots, those are amazing!


----------



## Susan Lee

^^TY* P&P*! The boots are really comfy-they are super high but really easy to walk in (like all JC wedges really)


----------



## purses & pugs

Received another pair of CLs today, black 85 Simple 







Got a cute mini dust bag as well with extra heel covers too, that is new to me!











With the nude patent 85 Simple sisters


----------



## mere girl

OMG! How gorgeous these shoes are!!! I am actually so glad that I have really 'difficult' feet ie wide and a high instep etc etc so i do not spend a fortune on shoes as well as bags! I often tell my husband how lucky he is that I have horrible feet! At least a handbag always fits me! congrats on those!


----------



## wonderwoman9

*A*! Wow love your new cl's!! I am so glad you got them!!


----------



## purses & pugs

thank you *mere*! I really love the CL Simples 85, quite comfy for heels
And lol, I think you are lucky because CLs are addictive too, just as Bal! So you save a lot of money having difficult feet


*ww*B**, thank you! I knew you would love them too They will go with everything so I think they are a good investment!


----------



## Livia1

*p&p*, they're gorgeous! I really like the Simples - not too simple at all


----------



## purses & pugs

Thank you *Livia*! I love the Simples so much, a great pair of pumps that is classic and pretty, and goes with everything


----------



## foxymom

hi ladies!

i hope you will forgive my cheating heart ... 

presenting my chanel 2010 bleu fonce gst!


----------



## tsuarsawan

congrats *foxymom* she is beautiful! love the color.....

*purses & pugs* love your CLs. Simple & elegant! They will look good with your Burberry coat you just purchased! 

*Susan Lee* love your shoes, especially the Jeffrey Campbell Clip wedges. I love wedges.....


----------



## pbdb

congrats foxy!!! of course love the color, realy pretty!!!!
now, you have two "outremer" bags...in Bal and this one.


----------



## roey

Gorgeous color foxy!  Reminds me of 08 Electric Blue.


----------



## purses & pugs

*tsuarsawan*, thank you! I've been looking for a pair in black for a while and suddenly Erica gets them in

*foxymom*, lovely GST! Nice color, love this blue shade!


----------



## baghagwb

*foxymom*, love the color of your gst! congrats!


----------



## pbdb

how did I ever overlook those hot CL's!!! great buys!!!
if only I could still wear heels then would definitely go for yours *P & P * but alas, with my two boys, my flats and I are inseparable !!!


----------



## purses & pugs

*pbdb*, thank you! I wear flats most of the days too, but love to wear heels to parties and these are perfect since they don't kill my feet after 3 minutes


----------



## foxymom

thanks *tsuarsawan*! im so addicted to blue! 

thanks a lot *pbdb*! but sadly, i had to let go of my outremer when i got this. they are so close in color and i had to choose 1. it broke my heart but im hunting for a small outremer item (maybe a coin purse?) 

thanks also *roey*! yes, this blue is a cross bet electric blue and outremer 

thanks *p&p*! i love the caviar leather on this! soo soft & puffy! (for lack of a better description)  loooove your CLs! 

a big thanks *baghagwb*! especially for condoning my craziness!  love your avatar! making me drool for that combo... (but my wallet cannot take it anymore!)


----------



## pbdb

purses & pugs said:


> *pbdb*, thank you! I wear flats most of the days too, but love to wear heels to parties and these are perfect since they don't kill my feet after 3 minutes



don't laugh at me when I say this but even for dinner parties, I am still with my flats (the dressier ones at least) and I'm 0.5 in. less of my 5 ft. frame and my hubby is 6 ft. tall!!! 
been too at home with them so cannot wear my heels anymore....


----------



## purses & pugs

pbdb said:


> don't laugh at me when I say this but even for dinner parties, I am still with my flats (the dressier ones at least) and I'm 0.5 in. less of my 5 ft. frame and my hubby is 6 ft. tall!!!
> been too at home with them so cannot wear my heels anymore....


Awww...but you know what, I'm sure you look great in a pair of cute flats when you dress up! A lot of people pull that off! My BF gets the same height or almost shorter than me when I wear really high heels and he hates it so at least you don't have that problem, lol!


----------



## pbdb

^^honestly, my hubby would like me to wear those since indeed they do add to the wow factor but he prefers me to feel comfy more so he can stay longer at the party and drink some more!!! :lolots::lolots:

I guess your BF just has to work it out, who wouldn't want their honey to be smokin' hot when they're out with them???


----------



## purses & pugs

pbdb said:


> ^^honestly, my hubby would like me to wear those since indeed they do add to the wow factor but he prefers me to feel comfy more so he can stay longer at the party and drink some more!!! :lolots::lolots:
> 
> I guess your BF just has to work it out, who wouldn't want their honey to be smokin' hot when they're out with them???



LOL at your hubby! 
And sure, you have a point! And I think my BF knows that since he actually bought a pair of high heels for me for my birthday (I'll show them later on in this thread, but I'm not allowed to wear them until my bday in one week)


----------



## ashxoxo

Grey Rocco  with new All Saints shoe boots. Sorry for the blurriness! 

I think this bag really suits my style.


----------



## Livia1

Very nice, *ashxoxo*. I like this colour for the Rocco.
You look gorgeous and that bag looks great on you.


----------



## ashxoxo

Thanks very much, *Livia* darling!! I have a real thing for grey


----------



## purses & pugs

You look great with the Rocco *ash*, I'm glad you like it. I will probably miss it but it's nice that she got a new tpf-home


----------



## ashxoxo

hehe thanks lovely *P&P*! I do  her and I hope to rock her as much as you did!  

And you never know, you may just be with a new rocco again in the future!


----------



## wonderwoman9

Ash you look awesome with your new rocco!! And I love all saints!


----------



## ashxoxo

Thanks wonderwoman!!!! Isn't All Saints wonderful?!? I could literally buy the whole shop out


----------



## MissMerion

*ashxoxo* your grey AW Rocco is TDF!! Congrats on your new purchases!!


----------



## chemosphere

purses & pugs said:


> haha, I know! Everything looks good on that mannequin
> Here is my coat btw. so let's wait together! Should have been a waiting longe for non-Bal purchases too, don't you think?



  What an incredible coat, *P&P*!!!  Love it!!!!


----------



## fiona simone

my C-Cravings for the past months...


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^wow gorgeous!


----------



## NYCavalier

Just picked up these Chanel wedges today! SOOO comfortable!


----------



## pbdb

fiona simone said:


> my C-Cravings for the past months...



beautiful purchases *fiona*!!!!
enjoy!!!!!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Introducing my Alexander McQueen leather skull demanta clutch!


----------



## pilatesworks

Beautiful purchases, everyone! 
I have a couple of new things: 

Alexander McQueen scarf :


----------



## pilatesworks

And these cool OTK Sam Edelman boots, in a neutral Olive/Gray color:


----------



## pilatesworks

But it was my Cartier Tank watch that really got me excited!


----------



## redskater

gorgeous stuff Les!  I love the necklace on you! Groovy scarf and that watch is so timeless! lol! (i made a funny!)


----------



## am2022

The watch is my favorite too!!!


pilatesworks said:


> But it was my Cartier Tank watch that really got me excited!


----------



## Livia1

pilatesworks said:


> Beautiful purchases, everyone!
> I have a couple of new things:
> 
> Alexander McQueen scarf :




Gorgeous goodies, Leslie. That A.M. scarf is beautiful.


----------



## LJS58

pilatesworks said:


> But it was my Cartier Tank watch that really got me excited!


 
Love your AM scarf. And your Cartier tank watch!!!  I'm a big watch lover too, I'd love to see pics of your watch collection!


----------



## NYCavalier

ohhhhhhh *L* WOW! those boots are super cool!! And lovvvvve the tank! Congrats


----------



## NYCavalier

I just got these goodies this week:

Chanel black leather moto boots











Black 227 RHW


----------



## kiwishopper

*Leslie* ohhh man I LOOOOVE your new Cartier Tank watch!! I own just one Cartier watch too (Roadster) and I love love it!!

*NYCavalier*, gorgeous gorgeous Chanel boots!!! One of these days you will have to show us all of your Chanel goodies all at once!!!


----------



## LostInBal

08 BC MU+ Gas boyfriend jeans+dark grey ankle boot by NW


----------



## cali_to_ny

*NYCav* - LOVE LOVE LOVE your Chanel wedges and boots!!  I picked up another pair of ballerinas at Barneys on Friday (went there for Bal, left with Chanel, go figure ).


----------



## purses & pugs

pilatesworks said:


> Beautiful purchases, everyone!
> I have a couple of new things:
> 
> Alexander McQueen scarf :



OMG, this is a gorgeous scarf leslie!!


----------



## purses & pugs

I got a few non-Bal goodies lately, some I bought in Italy, some from the Outnet and one birthday present from my dear. 

I'll start with the Outnet goodies: 

Burberry Prorsum coat, love the ruffles on it!
















Marc by Marc Jacobs coat











D&G bracelet


----------



## purses & pugs

Goodies from Milan

Tarina Tarantino jewelries, I love her fun design! Thanks for showing me this store *Choleglamour*!





Missoni scarf





And a tiny Alexander McQueen reveal... A scull ring (it huge and heavy but I don't care!!) and a purple scull scarf.


----------



## purses & pugs

In Florence I got this Missoni cardigan on sale


----------



## purses & pugs

And last but not least, here is the birthday present my BF gave me: a pair of Marc by Marc Jacobs clog boots. They are super warm and perfect for winter!


----------



## cali_to_ny

WOW great haul* p & p*!!!  LOVE the skull ring - did you get it at a boutique or dept store?


----------



## purses & pugs

cali_to_ny said:


> WOW great haul* p & p*!!!  LOVE the skull ring - did you get it at a boutique or dept store?



Thank you! I got the scull ring from the Alexander McQueen boutique in Milan.


----------



## kiwishopper

*P&P*, I love all of your holiday pictures and your loots!! You have got to be the most stylish person in Oslo!!!


----------



## Denaroo

*P&P i love all your goodies, everything is exciting, the ring and the scarf are awesome!!*
*I was JUST looking at those boots online wondering if they would be comfy and fit true to size? *
*Isnt **F** the best?  *


----------



## purses & pugs

kiwishopper said:


> *P&P*, I love all of your holiday pictures and your loots!! You have got to be the most stylish person in Oslo!!!



Thank you so much sweet Kiwi! LOL, not sure I am but I love to wear beautiful things (who doesn't? )


----------



## purses & pugs

Denaroo said:


> *P&P i love all your goodies, everything is exciting, the ring and the scarf are awesome!!*
> *I was JUST looking at those boots online wondering if they would be comfy and fit true to size? *
> *Isnt **F** the best?  *



thank you very much!! Yes, *F* is definitely the best, it was so sweet of her to come to Milan and meet me The boots are very comfy and true to size, I can't wait to wear them!


----------



## mere girl

what a fantastic haul! How's the fit of the Burberry? 
Love the mbmj coat - I bought the same one a while ago - but I thought i was too short for the double breasted buttons - you won't have that problem!
I bought the D and G black buckle cuff - love it!
Your McQueen goodies are just stunning - huge congrats!


----------



## purses & pugs

mere girl said:


> what a fantastic haul! How's the fit of the Burberry?
> Love the mbmj coat - I bought the same one a while ago - but I thought i was too short for the double breasted buttons - you won't have that problem!
> I bought the D and G black buckle cuff - love it!
> Your McQueen goodies are just stunning - huge congrats!



thank you so much The fit on the Burberry coat is perfect i think! Well, maybe a tiny bit tight over my chest because I'm quite large in that area But BF and friends say they can't see it's too tight or anyhting so maybe it's just me who think so. But other than that it is really comfy, but heavy! Wow the material is quite heavy! And are you too short for double breasted buttons? Come on now, I think you would look great But of course you must like it yourself or there is no point. ANd we are D&G cuff twins, wow we really must have similar taste


----------



## Susan Lee

*A*-unbelievable haul there girl!!! Love the ring-its so rocker cool! And the D&G bracelet..and the Marc boots....sigh. Cant go to Italy and not shop tho~! You did good!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

Susan Lee said:


> *A*-unbelievable haul there girl!!! Love the ring-its so rocker cool! And the D&G bracelet..and the Marc boots....sigh. Cant go to Italy and not shop tho~! You did good!!!



Thank you dear Susan! Lol, I'm almost embarrassed to post all this Yup, you must definitely shop in Milan, that is an unwritten law!


----------



## drati

*Leslie*, lovely scarf, really like how subtle and glamourous it looks.

*P&P*, what a haul! Can't wait to see you wear all your new goodies, I esp love the MJ boots and the Burberry coat, very cool.


----------



## Crazyinlv

Missoni Scarf too cute and Jeffrey Campbell clog booties Just clicked go on shopbop.  will show IRL when they get here!!


----------



## Susan Lee

^^LOVE those Crazyinlv!!! I really like JC-but have yet to get any of his clogs. Please let us know how they fit when they get to you!


----------



## Crazyinlv

Susan Lee said:


> ^^LOVE those Crazyinlv!!! I really like JC-but have yet to get any of his clogs. Please let us know how they fit when they get to you!


 

Oh will do!! My first JC's actually!!!


----------



## Susan Lee

^^Yahoo! I love his wedges and ballet flats-they are so comfy!


----------



## tsuarsawan

*Leslie*, love your goodies, especially that incredible Cartier Tank watch! I dont blame you for being excited. 

*cali_to_ny* your Chanel ballerinas are really lovely.

*NYcavelier* your Chanel wedges are gorgeous!

*P&P* congrats sweetie, love all your goodies.  Your Burberry Prorsum coat looks amazing. I really love your Alexander McQueen Purple skull scarf! I adore this color..
oohh your skull ring is just so cool. That bee is just too cute! Is it a bee?
l Love the neutral colors on the Missoni scarf. How sweet of your man to spoil you with a pair of Marc by Marc Jacobs clog boots. 
Enjoy them all my lovely!

*Crazyinlv* love your Missoni Scarf. Gorgeous!


----------



## cali_to_ny

tsuarsawan said:


> *cali_to_ny* your Chanel ballerinas are really lovely.


Thanks so much!  They are sooooo comfy too.


----------



## LostInBal

*p&p*, I simply can say... your whole purchases are great!!:O

Zara wool dress+asos platform sand.


----------



## Veronika

^^^^ sooooo cute!  love love love the tights with the sandals..... so cute, did I say that?  lol....


----------



## purses & pugs

*drati*, thank you! I wore the MJ boots at wok today and they are really comfy for heels, I'm very happy with them.

*Crazyinlv*, oooh, great purchases! I love Missoni and can't get enough if their stuff! Teh scarf looks lovely, the clogs boots too.

*tsuarsawan*, thank you so much sweetie i'm looking forwards to start using these goodies. Yes, there is a bee on the scull's head It looks pretty cool I think! 

*aalinne*, haha thank you!!! Your new dress and sandals are very pretty, I love the color


----------



## Ladylu1

My new boots Tory Burch, perfect with my Work RGGH Castagne.
They are darker than you see in the picture.


----------



## foxymom

LOOOVE EVERYONE'S NEW PURCHASES! 

my hubby gave me these as wedding anniversary gifts  i think im going to have a new addiction! 

one came straight from paris and other one from bloomies 















mod pics


----------



## Swe3tGirl

I love your Alexander McQueen purchases! I really wanted the ring, but my fingers are too small =( The colour of your scarf is beautiful! 



purses & pugs said:


> Goodies from Milan
> 
> And a tiny Alexander McQueen reveal... A scull ring (it huge and heavy but I don't care!!) and a purple scull scarf.


----------



## purses & pugs

*Ladylu1*, wow those TB boots are so cute but still a littel rough, love them!!!

*Foxymom*, your hubby is the sweetest!! I love both pair og those gorgelous Chanel earrings!

*Swe3tGirl*, thank you very much! the AM ring is very heavy so I can only wear it for an hour or so at a time


----------



## pbdb

ok, so I thought I did'nt have to post anymore since I already said I was waiting for these goodies to arrive but here it goes just to add on to the yummy goodies in here....

congrats to all and enjoy your gorgy gifts and purchases!!!!

as promised to *tsuarsawan* and *P&P*, here are my pics finally:
new Technomarine black diamond ceramique;












My family of Technomarine diamond watch in black ceramique, white ceramique (which I forgot to adjust the date) and the stainless steel;
4 Karen Millen dresses; (page 55)
and my Lanvin 2010 leopard ballet flats. (on page 55)


----------



## pbdb

and the last 2 items on the list:
my 4 Karen Millen dresses 






and my Lanvin F/W 2010 leopard ballet flats


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^^OMG what a gorgeous watch!  Huge congrats sweetie...*WOW* Gorgeous! ooh I love diamond watches, well I love diamonds in just about any piece of jewelery.. I am hoping to pick up my diamond ring soon.
Your dresses are all lovely... Love love your latest Lanvin leopard ballet flats...Enjoy your goodies *pbdb*, love them all....


----------



## ashxoxo

*Pbdb*, Love your Karen Millen dress haul!!!! I love love love her designs and have that black, white and grey dress in blues.


----------



## foxymom

thanks P&P! love your winter items! I so wish we had winter here 

amazing watches pbdb! I must check out the ceramic watches of techno! huge congrats!


----------



## MissMerion

purses & pugs said:


> Goodies from Milan
> 
> Tarina Tarantino jewelries, I love her fun design! Thanks for showing me this store *Choleglamour*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missoni scarf
> 
> And a tiny Alexander McQueen reveal... A scull ring (it huge and heavy but I don't care!!) and a purple scull scarf.


 
Wow, great Italian purchases *P&P*!!
Love every pieces you bought in Tarina's and Alexander McQueen boutique!

Last monday I went to Alexander McQueen Milan boutique too.. I will post pic of my purchase soon


----------



## MissMerion

Here's my purchase at Alexander McQueen Milan boutique, my first (but surely not my last!!) skull scarf!


----------



## cali_to_ny

pbdb said:


> and the last 2 items on the list:
> my 4 Karen Millen dresses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my Lanvin F/W 2010 leopard ballet flats


Congrats on another gorgeous pair of Lanvins!  I just got the ponyhair leopard myself.


----------



## Ladylu1

Thanks P&P! ......Your purchases are fantastic.


----------



## kiwishopper

Gorgeous watches!!! I have the exact same one *middle white one* but in brown ceremic!!



pbdb said:


> ok, so I thought I did'nt have to post anymore since I already said I was waiting for these goodies to arrive but here it goes just to add on to the yummy goodies in here....
> 
> congrats to all and enjoy your gorgy gifts and purchases!!!!
> 
> as promised to *tsuarsawan* and *P&P*, here are my pics finally:
> new Technomarine black diamond ceramique;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My family of Technomarine diamond watch in black ceramique, white ceramique (which I forgot to adjust the date) and the stainless steel;
> 4 Karen Millen dresses; (page 55)
> and my Lanvin 2010 leopard ballet flats. (on page 55)


----------



## Crazyinlv

MissMerion said:


> Here's my purchase at Alexander McQueen Milan boutique, my first (but surely not my last!!) skull scarf!


 
I love the black on grey is that  jersey material??


----------



## pbdb

thanks *tsuarsawan*, for your sweet words and hope you get your diamond ring soon and do a reveal!!! 

thanks *ashxoxo*, oh wow, you got the blue version, I wanted that but was out of stock already so got the white one but love it just the same, congrats on the blue dress--very pretty!!! 

thank you too,* foxymom*, you have a very sweet hubby and congrats on your wedding anniversary!!! (and yes, check out techno!! )

thanks *cali_to_ny*, wow, gorgeous pony hair lanvins!!! congrats and enjoy!!! 

thanks *kiwishopper*, wow, a brown ceramic, that's also one very yummy delish techno goodie!!!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

pbdb said:


> ok, so I thought I did'nt have to post anymore since I already said I was waiting for these goodies to arrive but here it goes just to add on to the yummy goodies in here....
> 
> congrats to all and enjoy your gorgy gifts and purchases!!!!
> 
> as promised to *tsuarsawan* and *P&P*, here are my pics finally:
> new Technomarine black diamond ceramique;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My family of Technomarine diamond watch in black ceramique, white ceramique (which I forgot to adjust the date) and the stainless steel;
> 4 Karen Millen dresses; (page 55)
> and my Lanvin 2010 leopard ballet flats. (on page 55)



OMG, this watch is amazing!!! And you now have 3 of them??? Lucky woman!

Congrats with the dresses and flat too, all your goodies are so pretty!!


----------



## purses & pugs

MissMerion said:


> Wow, great Italian purchases *P&P*!!
> Love every pieces you bought in Tarina's and Alexander McQueen boutique!
> 
> Last monday I went to Alexander McQueen Milan boutique too.. I will post pic of my purchase soon



Thank you sweetie!
Oh wow you scarf is gorgy too, I looked at this type of the AM scarves too and was really tempted. Many congrats, I love it!!


----------



## MissMerion

*Crazyinlv* yes it is, to be more precise is modal, really really soft! But unfortunately it's dry cleaning like silk 

*P&P* thank you! Every AM scarf is a temptation! I like every colour I saw!


----------



## lizmarielowe

MissMerion said:


> Here's my purchase at Alexander McQueen Milan boutique, my first (but surely not my last!!) skull scarf!



OMG  ELENA I love your new scarf! I've got one myself but it's the silk one.. what's the name of that material?? - soooo ignorant i am-


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

MissMerion said:


> Here's my purchase at Alexander McQueen Milan boutique, my first (but surely not my last!!) skull scarf!


 love this colour *E* !it is gorgoeus ...i was looking for the light grey one with off white skulls but it was sold out 

P&P ...i already knew about your tarina's items :devil:  but i must tell you again:your sparkling flower is so pretty on you !!

and love your mcqueen scarf!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

..this is my non balenciaga splurge of this month , i felt in love with these shoes when i first saw them on BIANCA BALTI AND AGYNESS and i had to found out where do they came from ....well i found out they were "modified" by a milanese guy called GIENCHI he applies studs, paillettes and sequins onto Converse sneakers.

..these are mine


----------



## wonderwoman9

oh my chloe! i can't wait to see these shoes on you!! very unique! cute!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

thanks sweetie actually GIENCHI took a picture of my shoes for me , he will ship them on monday ....can't wait(it has been my birthday gift LOL happy birthday to me)


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

btw you can see how gorgeous are they here....bianca balti has a similar pair


----------



## wonderwoman9

happy birthday to you too! i bet you can't wait to get them!!   

they do look awesome on her in those pics!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

..lol yes i am so excited to get them !!  

and thanks for your wishes :kiss: will post pictures soon...


----------



## Livia1

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> ..this is my non balenciaga splurge of this month , i felt in love with these shoes when i first saw them on BIANCA BALTI AND AGYNESS and i had to found out where do they came from ....well i found out they were "modified" by a milanese guy called GIENCHI he applies studs, paillettes and sequins onto Converse sneakers.
> 
> ..these are mine




You know I love these, my dear. Can't wait to see you rocking them!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

TAK


----------



## meganka

**CG**, the studs converse look really COOL! pls post some MOD pictures! I am sure you can rock them!


----------



## Aksiominka

@chloeglamour- please can you tell me how can I get a pair (you can PM me if it isn't much trouble), these are to die for. I am absolutley in love, congrats!


----------



## Livia1

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> TAK


----------



## lizmarielowe

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> ..this is my non balenciaga splurge of this month , i felt in love with these shoes when i first saw them on BIANCA BALTI AND AGYNESS and i had to found out where do they came from ....well i found out they were "modified" by a milanese guy called GIENCHI he applies studs, paillettes and sequins onto Converse sneakers.
> 
> ..these are mine



ohhhhhh Chloe, I'm in love with your shoes.
I want one pair for myself NOW!!!!!!
Buon compleanno!!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

thanks gals for your sweet words  

i contacted him through FACEBOOK, his name is GIENCHI GAP(i am not sure if he ships oversea but you can give it a try ) ,real name giancarlo grossi


----------



## Aksiominka

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> thanks gals for your sweet words
> 
> i contacted him through FACEBOOK, his name is GIENCHI GAP(i am not sure if he ships oversea but you can give it a try ) ,real name giancarlo grossi


 Thank you so much. Maybe he would send it to Croatia, that's where I need it. Grazie!


----------



## lizmarielowe

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> thanks gals for your sweet words
> 
> i contacted him through FACEBOOK, his name is GIENCHI GAP(i am not sure if he ships oversea but you can give it a try ) ,real name giancarlo grossi



I might contact him for some xmas gifts eheheh (:
since you're getting them i'm sure he ships to italy 

do you mind if i ask you how much you paid for those beauties???


----------



## flower71

great purchases everyone!
Lovely pics *aaline72*, yoiu rock those platform shoes!
*Chloeglamour*, those shoes are truely Rock n Roll! Can't wait to see pics.
*foxy mom*, wow that was a huge splurge in the Chanel section! Thanks for sharing


----------



## purses & pugs

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> ..this is my non balenciaga splurge of this month , i felt in love with these shoes when i first saw them on BIANCA BALTI AND AGYNESS and i had to found out where do they came from ....well i found out they were "modified" by a milanese guy called GIENCHI he applies studs, paillettes and sequins onto Converse sneakers.
> 
> ..these are mine



 WOW, these are so incredible cool!! *F* i love your taste and I'm so impressed that you managed to track down the guy who made these! Can't wait to see mod pics of you with them!

Oh, and this was a great bday gift I will congratulate you tomorrow on your big day sweetie!


----------



## purseinsanity

My new goodies:


----------



## purseinsanity




----------



## purseinsanity




----------



## purseinsanity

Ann Taylor Tweed Jacket:


----------



## purseinsanity

Free People Tweed Jacket:


----------



## purseinsanity

Plastic Island Tweed Jacket:


----------



## purseinsanity

Miu Miu Flats!


----------



## purseinsanity

My favorite Non-Bal "purchase" that arrived today!






Our new 8 week old Alaskan Malamute puppy, Sam.  One of the sweetest things ever!


----------



## hedy devine

^^Sooo cute!


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thanks *hedy*!


----------



## Livia1

purseinsanity said:


> My favorite Non-Bal "purchase" that arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our new 8 week old Alaskan Malamute puppy, Sam.  One of the sweetest things ever!



Of all your gorgeous goodies, this is certainly my favourite. He's absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## mere girl

aaaaaahhhh! just the cutest! how adorable is he - look at his lovely big paws! love your purchases - especially those flats (don't let Sam get near them!)




purseinsanity said:


> My favorite Non-Bal "purchase" that arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our new 8 week old Alaskan Malamute puppy, Sam. One of the sweetest things ever!


----------



## meganka

purseinsanity said:


> My favorite Non-Bal "purchase" that arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our new 8 week old Alaskan Malamute puppy, Sam.  One of the sweetest things ever!



He is SOOOO cute & adorable!!!!

I love your tweed jackets, specially the one from Plastic Island!!! Congrats and enjoy all your fabulous purchases!


----------



## bluecat_00

Ah I'm in love with Sam


----------



## purses & pugs

purseinsanity said:


> My favorite Non-Bal "purchase" that arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our new 8 week old Alaskan Malamute puppy, Sam.  One of the sweetest things ever!



Awwww...how adorable!!! I get a strong urge to give him a big hug when I look at this pic! This must definitely be the best non-Bal purchase in this thread

And I love your other purchases too, especially the Miu Miu flats


----------



## lizmarielowe

purseinsanity said:


> My favorite Non-Bal "purchase" that arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our new 8 week old Alaskan Malamute puppy, Sam.  One of the sweetest things ever!



I used to have an alaskan malamute too!!!


----------



## LostInBal

today with my vgt Boston Gucci bag


----------



## purseinsanity

^What cool pics!  Congrats on your new Boston!


----------



## purseinsanity

Livia1 said:


> Of all your gorgeous goodies, this is certainly my favourite. He's absolutely beautiful!!



  Thank you!  I think he's my favorite too!  And that's saying a lot!


----------



## purseinsanity

mere girl said:


> aaaaaahhhh! just the cutest! how adorable is he - look at his lovely big paws! love your purchases - especially those flats (don't let Sam get near them!)



Thank you *mere girl*!  Thank you for the reminder.  The little guy is a huge chewer so far.  I have all of my shoes and bags quarantined in my closet!    My 5 year old DD is always sneaking in there and trying on my heels though, so hopefully she won't leave the door open!


----------



## meganka

my ALL BLACK accessories spree from shopbop 20%off

Marc by Marc Jacobs Linda Stripe Watch
Ray Ban Aviator Sunglasses
gorjana double wrap studs belt
Joe's Jeans Sienna II Flats


----------



## aimond

purseinsanity - that dog is the cutest!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*megan i love your new items...expecially your flats with studs....seems that we both love studs on shoes  xcnograts sweetie!!*


----------



## vlore

*purseinsanity,* I  your new puppy!!!


----------



## meganka

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> *megan i love your new items...expecially your flats with studs....seems that we both love studs on shoes  xcnograts sweetie!!*


 
THANK YOU SWEET **Fi** !!!
Yes, I like studs shoes too!!! Still considering whether to get the JC studs open toe


----------



## molee808

purseinsanity said:


> My favorite Non-Bal "purchase" that arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our new 8 week old Alaskan Malamute puppy, Sam.  One of the sweetest things ever!



wow! so many goodies and love this one the most... what a great "priceless" buy


----------



## Crazyinlv

MissMerion said:


> *Crazyinlv* yes it is, to be more precise is modal, really really soft! But unfortunately it's dry cleaning like silk
> 
> *P&P* thank you! Every AM scarf is a temptation! I like every colour I saw!


 

But sooooo soft


----------



## Crazyinlv

Susan Lee said:


> ^^LOVE those Crazyinlv!!! I really like JC-but have yet to get any of his clogs. Please let us know how they fit when they get to you!


 

Susan Lee-  The boots are so cute but run very small.  I am a 7.5 bought an 8 and since ShopBop only had whole sizes.... I could use a 9.  I checked back and they were sold out   Darn my feet for not fitting!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissMerion

*Meganka* OMG!!!! Your Joe's Jeans flat are TDF... I want a pair for me too!!!!!


----------



## MissMerion

*purseinsanity* love your Miu Miu flats and speechless for one of the cutest and sweetest puppy I ever seen!!!!


----------



## MissMerion

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> love this colour *E* !it is gorgoeus ...i was looking for the light grey one with off white skulls but it was sold out
> 
> P&P ...i already knew about your tarina's items :devil: but i must tell you again:your sparkling flower is so pretty on you !!
> 
> and love your mcqueen scarf!


 
When I went to Milan they have what you were looking for, I was waver between this and the one I purchased...

Your costumized Converse are so original, love them! I'm a Converse girl


----------



## MissMerion

I forgot, *CG* dear *F* happy birthday!!!!! artyhat:


----------



## mere girl

I'm trying on my new mbmj coat - think it looks nice with my anthra city!


----------



## chanel123

OMG! everyone, I am sooo excited to finally find and got the last fur lined Fendi Peekaboo! thought to share the joy with you girls/guys who also appreciate Fendi bags! here is one photo of my bag, I got more detail photos of the bag in my blog, come check it out ! 

Happy! Happy! Joy! Joy!


----------



## liters

!!!!!!!!!
more pics ici-->http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/reveal-popped-my-fendi-cherry-636330.html


----------



## Zara xoxo

mere girl said:


> I'm trying on my new mbmj coat - think it looks nice with my anthra city!


 
Wow! This is a fantastic look. The anthra is such a great everyday bag


----------



## purseinsanity

liters said:


> !!!!!!!!!
> more pics ici-->http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/reveal-popped-my-fendi-cherry-636330.html


 

beautiful!


----------



## purseinsanity

sigh.  sorry!


----------



## purseinsanity

*mere girl*, love the new coat!

*chanel123*, love the bag!!


----------



## purseinsanity

meganka said:


> He is SOOOO cute & adorable!!!!
> 
> I love your tweed jackets, specially the one from Plastic Island!!! Congrats and enjoy all your fabulous purchases!


 

Thank you so much *meganka*!


----------



## purseinsanity

bluecat_00 said:


> Ah I'm in love with Sam


   Me too!  He is so sweet!


----------



## purseinsanity

purses & pugs said:


> Awwww...how adorable!!! I get a strong urge to give him a big hug when I look at this pic! This must definitely be the best non-Bal purchase in this thread
> 
> And I love your other purchases too, especially the Miu Miu flats


 
Thanks *P&P*!!  I could cuddle with him every day.  He gives little kisses and then wants to be let go...the little guy is a bundle of energy.


----------



## purseinsanity

lizmarielowe said:


> I used to have an alaskan malamute too!!!


 
  Aren't they the best?  This is our 3rd now.  We love them!


----------



## purseinsanity

*meganka*, I love everything!  I'm a total sucker for studs!


----------



## purseinsanity

aimond said:


> purseinsanity - that dog is the cutest!


 
  Thank you *aimond*!


----------



## purseinsanity

*vlore*, thank you so much!!

*molee808*, thanks!  He really is priceless.  Will give the best returns too, I think!


----------



## purseinsanity

MissMerion said:


> *purseinsanity* love your Miu Miu flats and speechless for one of the cutest and sweetest puppy I ever seen!!!!


 

  Thanks so much *MissMerion*!


----------



## kobe939

I am absolutely in love 

Now please let me present this new to me 2006 CHANEL BLEU FONCE BLUE CAVIAR E/W CLASSIC FLAP, this is my first e/w flap!!!!
The color is really gorgeous, blue with a little grey undertone.


----------



## kobe939

*meganka*, love your new purchases, I have a similar pair of ray ban and they are sooooo comfortable to wear!

Congrats! 



meganka said:


> my ALL BLACK accessories spree from shopbop 20%off
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Linda Stripe Watch
> Ray Ban Aviator Sunglasses
> gorjana double wrap studs belt
> Joe's Jeans Sienna II Flats


----------



## purses & pugs

Gorgeous Chanel *kobe*!! I love Chanel _almost _as much as I love Bal


----------



## purses & pugs

My latest non-Bal purchase are these moto Uggs


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

bellissimi and so cool!!! congrats *A* another great purchase


----------



## tsuarsawan

*purses & pugs*, your UGG boots are awesome. 

*kobe939* beautiful Chanel E/W CLASSIC FLAP, gorgeous color!


----------



## mere girl

aren't they sooo comfy and warm! I still think I need to get these in black as well! congrats!




purses & pugs said:


> My latest non-Bal purchase are these moto Uggs


----------



## purses & pugs

**F* *thank you dear, I love the buckles on them! Have you gotten your studded Converse yet?? I'm dying to see!

**T**, thanks!! I really love this version of the classic Uggs

*mere*, yes they are so warm and super comfy! I love them! And I also think you need these in black


----------



## HerRubySlippers

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww !  Too precious.  My heart, I just lost it.





purseinsanity said:


> My favorite Non-Bal "purchase" that arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our new 8 week old Alaskan Malamute puppy, Sam. One of the sweetest things ever!


----------



## cali_to_ny

purses & pugs said:


> **F* *thank you dear, I love the buckles on them! Have you gotten your studded Converse yet?? I'm dying to see!
> 
> **T**, thanks!! I really love this version of the classic Uggs
> 
> *mere*, yes they are so warm and super comfy! I love them! And I also think you need these in black


*p & p* - your Uggs are TDF, what is the style called??  Thanks!


----------



## purses & pugs

*cali_to_ny*, thank you! The style is called Kensington


----------



## wonderwoman9

A I love those uggs!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

^thank you **B**!!


----------



## cali_to_ny

purses & pugs said:


> *cali_to_ny*, thank you! The style is called Kensington


THANKS!!


----------



## kobe939

Wow, purses & pugs, your UGG are sooooo cool looking! I am usually not a boot person, but these are really gorgeous!

Congrats, they look really nice! 



purses & pugs said:


> My latest non-Bal purchase are these moto Uggs


----------



## pbdb

wow, those uggs are soooo rock chic!!!!
I personally love wearing my uggs...I have 2 pairs of the tall classic style in brown and chestnut...... I just saw the limited edition with the Jimmy Choo collaboration....cool looking studs + uggs combo.

great buy p&p...love them!!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

*kobe939* and *pbdb*, thank you ladies I really love these Uggs, I've only had the regular style until now so this is a nice change!


----------



## purseinsanity

*P&P*, love your UGGS!  I imagine they come in verrrrry handy in Norway!!

*kobe*, love the E/W flap!!!  Gorgeous color too!


----------



## purseinsanity

HerRubySlippers said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww !  Too precious.  My heart, I just lost it.



  Thank you so much!


----------



## purses & pugs

*purseinsanity*, thanks! Yep...will become very handy over here for sure


----------



## ririan

My new Bottega Petal Pink coin purse ... uber cute!


----------



## ririan

And boots from ALDO


----------



## purses & pugs

Went shopping today and since I love Acne it was really dangerous to go into one of their stores I came home with an Acne Veba padded aviator jacket and a scarf. Love the Outremer-ish color of this scarf!











A few mod pics:


----------



## delmilano

love your new acne jacket and scarf p&p.


----------



## purses & pugs

^thanks Del, it's nice to have a "winter moto jacket" too


----------



## ashxoxo

*A*, your new jacket is gorgeous and goes so well with your skin tone and hair colour! Will be nice and snuggly in cold Norway


----------



## flower71

*P&p*, lovely jacket and scarf! I just love Acne...


----------



## purses & pugs

*ash*, thank you so much! Yes, I will definitely get a lot of use for it here in the long and cold winter!

*flower*, thank you I love Acne too, especially their Pistol boots!


----------



## tsuarsawan

Your acne jacket & scarf looks wonderful on you sweetie & it will sure keep you warm.
Your scarf is actually a good match with your Outremer velo.


----------



## pilatesworks

Got these cool Sam Edelman OTK boots a while back ( this is the Olive color, tho IRL it is much more of a Grey) , here are some mod shots :


----------



## pilatesworks

Faliero Sarti Scarf:


----------



## pilatesworks

Cool Silver coin necklace :


----------



## Hermancat

^^Nice purchases!  Great unique necklace.  Looking Good!


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks Hermancat! 
I was esp excited to find that necklace, I love coin jewelry.


----------



## redskater

pilatesworks said:


> Got these cool Sam Edelman OTK boots a while back ( this is the Olive color, tho IRL it is much more of a Grey) , here are some mod shots :



way cool booties!!


----------



## meganka

I need to share my excitement to you all on my new to me *Chanel 2005 Red Jumbo*. A true beauty!


----------



## Hermancat

OH MY!  Great red Chanel on you!  You rock it!


----------



## 2shai_

Meganka, that's gorgeous!!! and the condition looks great! I wish I could afford Chanel like I did 2 years ago, it's too expensive now!


----------



## meganka

thank you *Harmancat*! 

and thanks so much to *2shai_*!!! same here! I wish I went crazy with Chanel earlier...now I am only able to get a very small collection due to the CRAZILY HIGH PRICES!


----------



## delmilano

*meganka* : i must say that you look gorgeous with your red caviar. you are so chic with chanel. understand why you love these bags so much, they look so great on you hon.
congrats on this red beauty. i'd love to see pics of you with your grey too. 
*pilateswork* : lovely boots leslie, your new necklace is so pretty too. love the accessories you pick, you look wonderful.


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> Your acne jacket & scarf looks wonderful on you sweetie & it will sure keep you warm.
> Your scarf is actually a good match with your Outremer velo.



Thanks so much deat T! I need warm clothes for winter now, it's just around the corner. I think the scarf looks very similar to Outremer but I haven't compared them yet


----------



## purses & pugs

*Leslie*, super cool boots! Also love your scarf and neclace, very pretty!

*meganka*, OMG...I die! What a lovely red Chanel!!! Many congrats! I need a red Chanel one day too


----------



## meganka

thank you *Del*M**!!! I love Chanel that it can dress up or down! 

Here you go! 











thank you **P&P** too! You need a RED and I need a BLACK!


----------



## purses & pugs

^hehe...you are so right *megan*! And great pics of your lovely grey Chanel too


----------



## meganka

Sorry that I am going crazy with Chanel recently...
Actually waiting for a few goodies from Bal too! Should come home to me during this weekend!

Here are my Chanel earrings x 3


----------



## margaritas

^^
Gorgeous earrings! And I'm drooling over your red Jumbo too!

Here are my recent purchases:






Oliver Goldsmith sunglasses (which I waited months for but so worth it!) and Topshop sandals


----------



## dannkat

My first H CDC in rubis:






Matches perfectly with my ruby fc:


----------



## dannkat




----------



## silverfern

^^


----------



## dannkat

Tks ferny so where's your reveal???


----------



## delmilano

*dannkat*: love your chanel purchases, the H cuff is pretty too, great mix and match with the flat clutch. 
meganka : thanks for the mod pics with your grey caviar sweetie, you rock the chanel bags, making them cool looking. your earrings are beautiful.


----------



## 2shai_

*meganka*, you're killing me with your purchases! They're like absolutely gorgeous. I love grey bags so much! Do you have a modeling pic of your grey reissue? I think I saw a comparison pic on the Chanel forum with your maxi.


----------



## meganka

Thank you *Del*M**, I am only able to afford a small collection of Chanel, so I am only getting the basic colors! 

*2shai_*, I only have a grey reissue camera bag, but not the classic reissue. Will try to find one for you later.

*dannkat*, I like your rubis H CDC!!!


----------



## Prufrock613

*meganka*~ love your clogs in the Chanel pic!  Can ask who makes them?


----------



## purseinsanity

*ririan*, the wallet is yummy and love the boots!

*P&P*, love the jacket!!!  The scarf is such a gorgeous shade of blue!


----------



## purseinsanity

*pilates*, love all your purchases!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*meghanka*, love all the Chanel goodies!

*dannkat*, love the CDC...they're sooo addictive!  Goes perfectly w/the clutch!  Also love the jewelry...congrats!

*margaritas*, love the sunnies and shoes!


----------



## purses & pugs

purseinsanity said:


> *P&P*, love the jacket!!!  The scarf is such a gorgeous shade of blue!



Thank you!! the jacket must have a similar shade of beige as your moto jacket perhaps?


----------



## purses & pugs

*megan *and *dannkat*, oooohh I love your Chanel jewelry!! Also your H CDC is gorrrrgeous dannkat, you rock it!


----------



## silverfern

Beautiful buys everyone - this is such a dangerous thread!

I just treated myself to my other bag love - Lanvin. It's a wrinkled lambskin Happy bag, plus I also got their leather studded choker from the F/W collection.

And I'll join in the Chanel fun with this new to me Anniversary Grey 227 Reissue  







[/IMG]


----------



## kayti

*silverfern* I love your bags, especially the Lanvin!


----------



## margaritas

*purseinsanity*: Thanks! 

*silverfern*: Love the Lanvin!


----------



## 2shai_

*silverfern*, I love your grey reissue, I need one in my collection soon!


----------



## capbaggirl

*Silverfern -* I love love love the Chanel Grey Reissue! 
                 Congrats & Enjoy all your new goodies!


----------



## purseinsanity

purses & pugs said:


> Thank you!! the jacket must have a similar shade of beige as your moto jacket perhaps?


----------



## purseinsanity

My first Chanel WOCs!

They really are as wonderful as everyone says!


----------



## margaritas

^^

Beautiful pair!


----------



## purses & pugs

Holy crap *purseinsanity*, they are both my dream WOCs!!! You are so lucky! Many congrats


----------



## NYCavalier

*purseinsanity* LOVE those WOCs! They are such functional bags/wallets.. I promise you are gunna love them!

My non Bal purchases

Chanel 2001 Fuchsia GHW M/L!





and a Chanel 2010 226 Grey Reissue!


----------



## kiwishopper

Whoa, so many Bal girls are beaten by the Chanel bug! lol
They are all so lovely! One day I need to jump onto the Chanel train too!


----------



## purseinsanity

margaritas said:


> ^^
> 
> Beautiful pair!



Thanks!


----------



## purseinsanity

purses & pugs said:


> Holy crap *purseinsanity*, they are both my dream WOCs!!! You are so lucky! Many congrats



  Really?!  Thank you so much!


----------



## purseinsanity

OMG *NYCavalier*, the fuschia is TDF as is the grey.  Heck they look beautiful together too!  Gorgeous!  Many congrats!


----------



## vlore

*OMFG!!!!!!!!* *Purseinsanity, *those WOC are TDF!!!! Loooove it!!!!!! And *NYCavalier*, I am literally dying here!!!!!! Someone open a window- I need some fresh air!!!! lol!!!! Aaahhh...there is nothing like CHANEL~ 

I have a couple of Chanel goodies myself that I recently purchased and need to post on here. Will do soon...I should be getting my last piece tomorrow- *wink, wink* *Purseinsanity*


----------



## meganka

Prufrock613 said:


> *meganka*~ love your clogs in the Chanel pic! Can ask who makes them?


 

ooo, sorry for my late reply...I bought them in a local store in Australia.
But I know that JC has made a pair that is like the same with mine.


----------



## purseinsanity

vlore said:


> *OMFG!!!!!!!!* *Purseinsanity, *those WOC are TDF!!!! Loooove it!!!!!! And *NYCavalier*, I am literally dying here!!!!!! Someone open a window- I need some fresh air!!!! lol!!!! Aaahhh...there is nothing like CHANEL~
> 
> I have a couple of Chanel goodies myself that I recently purchased and need to post on here. Will do soon...I should be getting my last piece tomorrow- *wink, wink* *Purseinsanity*





I cannot wait to see your pics!!!!

And thank you my dear!!


----------



## stylelover

Hi *S*

Wowwwwww.You look gorgeous!
Loved all your new purchases. 







silverfern said:


> Beautiful buys everyone - this is such a dangerous thread!
> 
> I just treated myself to my other bag love - Lanvin. It's a wrinkled lambskin Happy bag, plus I also got their leather studded choker from the F/W collection.
> 
> And I'll join in the Chanel fun with this new to me Anniversary Grey 227 Reissue


----------



## stylelover

I m petty busy with shoes these days.Here are my purchases;

*Tory Burch & Jimmy Choo flats*.





*Christian Loutoutin Sling backs*


----------



## purseinsanity

^Love them all!


----------



## stylelover

Thanks 



purseinsanity said:


> ^Love them all!


----------



## capbaggirl

Congratulations ladies, so many very special & beautiful purchases, thanks for sharing!

But *NYCavalier - * OMGosh....your Fuchsia Chanel is killing me...it's absolutely STUNNING! Enjoy!


----------



## 2shai_

Givenchy Small Blue/Grey Pandora though thinking of exchanging it for a black since it is too blue for my liking.


----------



## Star*kitten

^^ ooh  I love this!
congrats


----------



## purseinsanity

^Me too!  What a pretty color!


----------



## Mia Bella

Beautiful purchases everyone!!!  I've been away from the Bal forum for much too long. I feel like I almost don't belong in this thread anymore because I have't bought a Bal in forever. Hmmm......maybe now's the time to get back into the mix....


----------



## roey

kiwishopper said:


> Whoa, so many Bal girls are beaten by the Chanel bug! lol
> They are all so lovely! One day I need to jump onto the Chanel train too!


 
And you'll be paying up the caboose for them!


----------



## melovepurse

Just got this Jimmy Choo bag for my birthday. I just can't decide if I love it or not...

Love seeing everyone's gorgeous "other" purchases - Chanels & Lanvins are amazing!!


----------



## pbdb

waiting for my Prada ankle wedge boots!!!


----------



## capbaggirl

I am waiting for my new Jimmy Choo Una Sandals / Clogs, but just received these 2 Emilio Pucci Scarves ( & I'm still waiting on another 3 Pucci & 2 Missoni...I have gone Scarf crazy!)


















With my new Maldives GSH City







With my new BDR GSH City


----------



## Susan Lee

roey said:


> And you'll be paying up the caboose for them!



HAHA this made me crack up *Roey*


----------



## flower71

kiwishopper said:


> Whoa, so many Bal girls are beaten by the Chanel bug! lol
> They are all so lovely! One day I need to jump onto the Chanel train too!


That's just what I was saying to myself...Bal lovers LOVE Chanel too!!
Never seen a WOIC in a mod pic, maybe will check out the subforum...this is dangerous


----------



## kat99

Love the Pucci scarves, they match beautifully!


----------



## jingga18

This is my latest purchase - just arrived!


----------



## NYCavalier

Large Cobalt Calf Leather SC Bag!





Chanel Fuchsia Coin purse!


----------



## BooIn

*capbaggirl* Whoa your Pucci scarves are so drooling! I always love Pucci.. Gosh..


----------



## capbaggirl

kat99 said:


> Love the Pucci scarves, they match beautifully!





BooIn said:


> *capbaggirl* Whoa your Pucci scarves are so drooling! I always love Pucci.. Gosh..



*kat99 & BooIn* - thank you so much for your lovely comments


----------



## MissMerion

capbaggirl said:


> I am waiting for my new Jimmy Choo Una Sandals / Clogs, but just received these 2 Emilio Pucci Scarves ( & I'm still waiting on another 3 Pucci & 2 Missoni...I have gone Scarf crazy!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my new Maldives GSH City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my new BDR GSH City


 
 love your Pucci's scarves *capbaggir*l, they match perfectly with your maldives and BdR. Congrats on them!!


----------



## Ladylu1

My first purchase of November.


----------



## margaritas

^^

Love those YSL rings!


----------



## flower71

Goodness, *NYC*, you are on a roll, sweetie!
I absolutely heart that LV bag....and I am NOT a LV fan, but to me, it's soooo chic! Congrats, and maybe mod pics on other thread


----------



## LostInBal

French Connection Jalisa Hi-Fronted Buckle sandals in nude, was luv at first sight


----------



## am2022

wonderful purchases ladies!!! keep them coming!!!


----------



## urbangrid

This is a bonus with the RGGH Day that I just got last night...I'm loving it!


----------



## kiwishopper

I love the little glitter fap on it~! Rocker chic~!!!


----------



## Ladylu1

margaritas said:


> ^^
> 
> Love those YSL rings!


 
Thanks margaritas.


----------



## pbdb

my Prada ankle wedge booties.......
(was sold out but lucky to find one in my size!!!)

and waiting for my Maison Martin Margiela peep toe booties (low heel)....
(again sold out but lucky to find one in my size again!!)


----------



## am2022

loved this in gray suede but got them in black suede instead..less worries with maintenance!@


----------



## am2022

patent camel/ olive color!


----------



## am2022

Love this bootie!
thanks for letting me share!


----------



## am2022

Love them both... especially the maison martin margiela ones..

I was going to buy the margiela ones but since its international and im unaware of how the sizing goes, i hesitated.
please advise on the sizing once you get them.
thanks



pbdb said:


> my Prada ankle wedge booties.......
> (was sold out but lucky to find one in my size!!!)
> 
> and waiting for my Maison Martin Margiela peep toe booties (low heel)....
> (again sold out but lucky to find one in my size again!!)


----------



## pbdb

amacasa said:


> Love them both... especially the maison martin margiela ones..
> 
> I was going to buy the margiela ones but since its international and im unaware of how the sizing goes, i hesitated.
> please advise on the sizing once you get them.
> thanks




thanks!!! love your YSL haul as well but alas, can't wear high heels anymore since no practice at all and always trying to catch up with my 2 boys !!!
I did some research before I got the MMM though ....from what I read, it runs a half size small for some styles and so the size 36 I got would be OK since I am normally a US size 5.5. But as well, it says on the website, this particular pair runs true to size so I guess it will be OK both ways.

but to be sure, will definitely let you know as soon as I get them!!!


----------



## Ladylu1

Congrats for your purchases ladies.

It has just come to me.






Three sisters.


----------



## am2022

ooohh. ladylu.. i love those YSL rings!


----------



## beauxgoris

I purchased my first non-Bal bag in years. I got it on sale for around $125.00 - I figured that was good for a nice leather tote. It's going to be my "bash around" work tote for those times when I don't want to subject a balenciaga to bad weather, etc.






I also got these booties in beige and black. I really wanted the Marant ones, but they're so hard to find and so expensive.


----------



## chemosphere

My first non-Bal bag purchase in quite some time..... a fendi peekaboo in light grey


----------



## urbangrid

amacasa said:


> loved this in gray suede but got them in black suede instead..less worries with maintenance!@


hot!!!!!


----------



## am2022

hey thanks urbangrid!



urbangrid said:


> hot!!!!!


----------



## pbdb

amacasa said:


> Love them both... especially the maison martin margiela ones..
> 
> I was going to buy the margiela ones but since its international and im unaware of how the sizing goes, i hesitated.
> please advise on the sizing once you get them.
> thanks



Hi *amacasa*,

my MM booties arrived just now!!!!
The MM booties are  sooooo beautiful!!!! the leather is so buttery soft and the fit is divine!!!!!
it is indeed true to size!!! get your size now!!!!!


----------



## 2shai_

My new Givenchy Small Black Pandora that I got today!


----------



## pbdb

^^wow, love them!!!! congrats!!!


----------



## pbdb

fresh from FEDEX, just arrived:  my Martin Margiela peep toe booties IRL (excuse iphone photos)

and my Prada wedge ankle boots which arrived last week!!


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^gorgy **P* *the leather on your Martin Margiela looks scrumptious


----------



## pbdb

tsuarsawan said:


> ^^^gorgy **P* *the leather on your Martin Margiela looks scrumptious




thanks my dearest ** T** !!!!!! 
and the one on the Prada wedges is also divine..heavenly deerskin, feels like silk on the skin!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

*pbdb*, love your new pair of wedges and booties!! I always get that Christmas/birthday feeling when UPS/FEDEX/mail man arrive a the door


----------



## purses & pugs

Here are my latest non-bal purchases:

Jeffrey Campbell boots












Missoni top


----------



## purses & pugs

And I suddenly need reading/computer glasses so here are my very first pair, Marc by Marc Jacobs glasses!


----------



## pbdb

Hi *P&P!*!!!
thanks for the  compliment!!! 
yummy green boots and delish missoni top...about your glasses..my hubby also insisted he buys me a pair of reading glasses since my eyes have suddenly become blurry...maybe too much tPF even in the dark when everyone is alseep...it's 10:55pm here now...
now, I wonder why you need yours as well?...hmmmm......

and about the FEDEX guy, I agree totally!!! it's like seeing Santa who's on a diet and suddenly has become fashion-conscious that he decides to wear purple instead!!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

pbdb said:


> Hi *P&P!*!!!
> thanks for the  compliment!!!
> yummy green boots and delish missoni top...about your glasses..my hubby also insisted he buys me a pair of reading glasses since my eyes have suddenly become blurry...maybe too much tPF even in the dark when everyone is alseep...it's 10:55pm here now...
> now, I wonder why you need yours as well?...hmmmm......
> 
> and about the FEDEX guy, I agree totally!!! it's like seeing Santa who's on a diet and suddenly has become fashion-conscious that he decides to wear purple instead!!!!



:lolots: you crack me up!! A suddenly thin and fashion conscious Santa, that's a good one! 

I need glasses because I sit by the computer 90% of my time at work, the other 10% I proof read stuff. So I need computer and reading glasses and luckily work is paying. I think we all need glasses after reaching a certain age? But that age waires from person to person of course 

And thanks for the compliments too! Actually my boots are grey, but the ligheting in the pics sucks so I see now they look green!


----------



## pbdb

^^^oooh...so it was grey??!!!
well, even more yummy!!!
anyway, thought the green boots matched perfectly the Missoni top so I figured you did that on purpose....? 
still beautiful just the same!!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

^aw thanks! But you do have a point, maybe I need a pair of green boots too now


----------



## kiwishopper

P&P, lovely new additions! And as I posted on your blog, lovely MJ spectacles!!


----------



## purses & pugs

^thank you Kiwi! I'll go and check out your comment now


----------



## BooIn

*purses & pugs* Oh I love your Missoni top! Always been a big fan of Missoni, and I'm so thrilled just to see its fabulous collection! Cool!


----------



## purses & pugs

Thank you *BooIn*, I'm a huge fan of Missoni too!


----------



## pbdb

hey P&P, I just ordered for myself a pair of Fiorentini + Baker "Bi" boots !!!
will post pics when I get it from purple Santa!!!

it's the exact same boots in the pic!!


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^cool boots *pbdb, * that Aniston is one stylish lady....

*P&P* you are going to look quiet the exucutive with those stylish Marc by Marc Jacobs glasses... Love your new Missoni top...
Missoni is so creative the way they throw their colors together....
That Emerald color has my attention......


----------



## purses & pugs

pbdb said:


> hey P&P, I just ordered for myself a pair of Fiorentini + Baker "Bi" boots !!!
> will post pics when I get it from purple Santa!!!
> 
> it's the exact same boots in the pic!!



Oh yay, they look super cool!!! Oh yes, when stylish purple Santa comes knocking you must post pics!

And also did you notice Jennifer's jacket? Isn't that the cooles jacket in he world


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> *P&P* you are going to look quiet the exucutive with those stylish Marc by Marc Jacobs glasses... Love your new Missoni top...
> Missoni is so creative the way they throw their colors together....
> That Emerald color has my attention......


Thanks sweet T! I love Missoni and when I find something on sale from them I can't resist... And I love my new glasses, they are really "me" I think


----------



## pbdb

purses & pugs said:


> Oh yay, they look super cool!!! Oh yes, when stylish purple Santa comes knocking you must post pics!
> 
> And also did you notice Jennifer's jacket? Isn't that the cooles jacket in he world




will do!!! wait.......post pics of the stylish purple Santa....?

of course, the TDF jacket !!!!!!.......that was the very first thing I noticed about the pic that made me buy the boots!!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

pbdb said:


> will do!!! wait.......post pics of the stylish purple Santa....?
> 
> of course, the TDF jacket !!!!!!.......that was the very first thing I noticed about the pic that made me buy the boots!!!!



:lolots: of course I meant the boots but now I see how that could be misunderstood!! Sometimes I can't to two things at the same time (work and tpf), even though I'm a woman!


----------



## pbdb

purses & pugs said:


> :lolots: of course I meant the boots but now I see how that could be misunderstood!! Sometimes I can't to two things at the same time (work and tpf), even though I'm a woman!



multi-tasking is the very essence of a woman....WE CAN work hard and play hard at the same time....just that we sometimes have those off-days but we easily get right back on track in no time!!! 

will definitely post pics.....the F+B boots are due to arrive on WEdnesday or Thursday next week!!! (....although I was a little bit intrigued and challenged by the prospect of taking pics of purple santa without him knowing it )


----------



## purses & pugs

pbdb said:


> multi-tasking is the very essence of a woman....WE CAN work hard and play hard at the same time....just that we sometimes have those off-days but we easily get right back on track in no time!!!
> 
> will definitely post pics.....the F+B boots are due to arrive on WEdnesday or Thursday next week!!! (....although I was a little bit intrigued and challenged by the prospect of taking pics of purple santa without him knowing it )



Oh how exciting! And I will enjoy myself very much if you manage to take pics of the boots _and_ Santa


----------



## pbdb

^^I am up for the challenge!!!


----------



## Annabear

After seeing this YSL Arty Oval ring on a magazine about 6 yrs ago, I finally succumbed to buying this baby.......only that I bought two.....

I feel so damn guilty....I may return one, but I couldnt decide which one I wanted....


----------



## redskater

eek, I had to do it!  My first YSL Muse in a gorgeous dark brown patent!!! I'm moving to Houston and wanted something I could take in the rain and not worry about, this bag fits the bill. Love her!!!!!


----------



## am2022

congrats on the muse!



redskater said:


> eek, I had to do it! My first YSL Muse in a gorgeous dark brown patent!!! I'm moving to Houston and wanted something I could take in the rain and not worry about, this bag fits the bill. Love her!!!!!


----------



## dannkat

My first mulberry, plum regular Alexa


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^love the color *dannkat*, congrats!

*redskater *you look good wearing the muse! Love it!


----------



## am2022

nice alexa!


----------



## roey

Love the muse and alexa!!!


----------



## HandbagAngel

Yes, love the YSL Muse and Alexa too!  I prefer Alexa over PS1.  Congratulation girls!


----------



## pbdb

to P&P (by special request):

and guess who came knocking at my door today???

the Purple Santa bringing my goodie!!!


----------



## pbdb

and what's inside???

MY FIORENTINI + BAKER "BI" BOOTS !!!!!

IT'S ACTUALLY A 2 IN 1 BOOT...you can remove the shaft and can be worn as an ankle boot.


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^do show **P* *


----------



## HandbagAngel

pbdb said:


> and what's inside???
> 
> MY FIORENTINI + BAKER "BI" BOOTS !!!!!
> 
> IT'S ACTUALLY A 2 IN 1 BOOT...you can remove the shaft and can be worn as an ankle boot.


 
We are twins since I received my Fiorentini Baker Bi boots too today.


----------



## pbdb

for Tsuarsawan special request, dear *T*:

and yesterday, final part of my anniversary present: 
(yup, 10 years married on 27th !!!!)


----------



## pbdb

HandbagAngel said:


> We are twins since I received my Fiorentini Baker Bi boots too today.



yehey *HandbagAngel*...cool!!!!!!...
we are "Bi" twins!!!!!

just that my calf is a little bit big so when wearing my jeans inside, opens a little bit so will just wear this with jean leggings or plain leggings to maintain shape!!!


----------



## HandbagAngel

pbdb, what a stunning and unique necklace!


----------



## HandbagAngel

pbdb said:


> yehey *HandbagAngel*...cool!!!!!!...
> we are "Bi" twins!!!!!
> 
> just that my calf is a little bit big so when wearing my jeans inside, opens a little bit so will just wear this with jean leggings or plain leggings to maintain shape!!!


 
Exactly!  Pairing F+B boots with your Bal leather jacket, you could be as cool as Jennifer!


----------



## pbdb

HandbagAngel said:


> Exactly!  Pairing F+B boots with your Bal leather jacket, you could be as cool as Jennifer!



yes!!!!.....BUT
just as long DH thinks I am cooler than jennifer then that's all I need to know!!!


----------



## pbdb

HandbagAngel said:


> pbdb, what a stunning and unique necklace!



thanks *HandbagAngel* !!!...had to order from a jeweler in the US then FEDEXed it here!!
It's handmade Italian, 18k white gold with pave diamond accent center.


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^haha how sweet of your DH to say that to you....
ooh my **P** that is gorgeous my dear! Fantastic piece to add to your collection! Love it... Now is that half white gold & half yellow gold? Regardless it's stunning! You deserve it...


----------



## pbdb

tsuarsawan said:


> ^^^haha how sweet of your DH to say that to you....
> ooh my **P** that is gorgeous my dear! Fantastic piece to add to your collection! Love it... Now is that half white gold & half yellow gold? Regardless it's stunning! You deserve it...




it's full 18k white.
Dearest *T*, thank you. You make me smile with your kind words.


----------



## purses & pugs

redskater said:


> eek, I had to do it!  My first YSL Muse in a gorgeous dark brown patent!!! I'm moving to Houston and wanted something I could take in the rain and not worry about, this bag fits the bill. Love her!!!!!



Wow red, stunning bag and you look great! Hope the moving goes well


----------



## purses & pugs

dannkat said:


> My first mulberry, plum regular Alexa



OMG, this is gorgeous!!! Alexa is a great style and I love this color!
I love Mulberry, it's my third love after Bal and Chanel


----------



## purses & pugs

pbdb said:


> to P&P (by special request):
> 
> and guess who came knocking at my door today???
> 
> the Purple Santa bringing my goodie!!!









:lolots::lolots:*YOU DID IT!!!!* I'm officially your biggest fan for managing to take pics of purple skinny Santa:greengrin:

You rock pbdb!!! And you made my day!

Now let's go and see what's in Santa's package...


----------



## purses & pugs

pbdb said:


> and what's inside???
> 
> MY FIORENTINI + BAKER "BI" BOOTS !!!!!
> 
> IT'S ACTUALLY A 2 IN 1 BOOT...you can remove the shaft and can be worn as an ankle boot.



Those boots are so cool!! Fantasitc! And you can wear them as ankle boots too...oh my, I so wanna pair myself, lol! Congrats sweetie!!!



pbdb said:


> for Tsuarsawan special request, dear *T*:
> 
> and yesterday, final part of my anniversary present:
> (yup, 10 years married on 27th !!!!)



Aww...how pretty it this? Wow, 10 years, many congrats! This amazing necklace is really a perfect anniversary gift


----------



## pbdb

purses & pugs said:


> :lolots::lolots:*YOU DID IT!!!!* I'm officially your biggest fan for managing to take pics of purple skinny Santa:greengrin:
> 
> You rock pbdb!!! And you made my day!
> 
> Now let's go and see what's in Santa's package...



Hi  *P&P*, very happy to know!!!!
I think I also made his day..he laughed all the time when I made my request...I asked him, "May I take your photo to remember you by since it's almost Christmas and you're bringing me a gift??" 

and I added, "Now, please, Smile!!. then click!!
so I got a photo of weight-conscious Purple SANTA as per request.


----------



## pbdb

purses & pugs said:


> Those boots are so cool!! Fantasitc! And you can wear them as ankle boots too...oh my, I so wanna pair myself, lol! Congrats sweetie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww...how pretty it this? Wow, 10 years, many congrats! This amazing necklace is really a perfect anniversary gift




yes, get a pair of "Bi" boots for yourself so you, HandbagAngel and I can be  "Bi" triplets!!!!!!!
can't wait !!!!! 

thank you for your sweet words P&P!!!! whew, yes, almost 10 years in 2 days!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

pbdb said:


> Hi  *P&P*, very happy to know!!!!
> I think I also made his day..he laughed all the time when I made my request...I asked him, "May I take your photo to remember you by since it's almost Christmas and you're bringing me a gift??"
> 
> and I added, "Now, please, Smile!!. then click!!
> so I got a photo of weight-conscious Purple SANTA as per request.



Hahaha, I can imagine you both laughed! And he is kind of cute too, isn't he? Aww...he looks like a very nice weight-conscious purple Santa

I'm sitting at my office now laughing out loud, my colleagues should only know...haha


----------



## purses & pugs

pbdb said:


> yes, get a pair of "Bi" boots for yourself so you, HandbagAngel and I can be  "Bi" triplets!!!!!!!
> can't wait !!!!!
> 
> thank you for your sweet words P&P!!!! whew, yes, almost 10 years in 2 days!!!



BF would die of I get _another _pair of boots now, out hallway is very crowded - of my shoes and boots! But maybe I'll ask Santa for a pair

And I hope you'll have a cosy/romantic celebration in 2 days


----------



## pbdb

purses & pugs said:


> Hahaha, I can imagine you both laughed! And he is kind of cute too, isn't he? Aww...he looks like a very nice weight-conscious purple Santa
> 
> I'm sitting at my office now laughing out loud, my colleagues should only know...haha



yup, so now maybe I should delete this photo from my computer so DH won't see that there's this strange but charming guy bringing me a gift in exchange for what.....???

BUT, if it weren't for the huge FEDEX logo on his shirt, I might be in deep trouble, and to think it's still 2days to go before my 10 years, and I might not make it!!! hahahahahha
:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## pbdb

purses & pugs said:


> BF would die of I get _another _pair of boots now, out hallway is very crowded - of my shoes and boots! But maybe I'll ask Santa for a pair
> 
> And I hope you'll have a cosy/romantic celebration in 2 days



thank you very much for your well-wishes !!!
haven't thought of what we would do since it's quite busy this week...but we can think of something.....after 10 years, I'm a bit rusty on the ideas...

any suggestions???...but maybe that should be in another Forum....


----------



## purses & pugs

pbdb said:


> yup, so now maybe I should delete this photo from my computer so DH won't see that there's this strange but charming guy bringing me a gift in exchange for what.....???
> 
> BUT, if it weren't for the huge FEDEX logo on his shirt, I might be in deep trouble, and to think it's still 2days to go before my 10 years, and I might not make it!!! hahahahahha
> :lolots::lolots:



Holy crap, that would be awful!! 
Better delete it then, and since you posted it here, you can always come back to see


----------



## purses & pugs

pbdb said:


> thank you very much for your well-wishes !!!
> haven't thought of what we would do since it's quite busy this week...but we can think of something.....after 10 years, I'm a bit rusty on the ideas...
> 
> any suggestions???...but maybe that should be in another Forum....




LOL! 
Well, I'm a sucker for romantic dinners in a nice restaurant - that never goes wrong! Nice dinner and wine, then it's impossible not to get in a good mood


----------



## pbdb

purses & pugs said:


> Holy crap, that would be awful!!
> Better delete it then, and since you posted it here, you can always come back to see



I know !!!....... but IRL, no contest my dear...DH is a super cutey!!! 

anyway, it's posted in here so all tPF members can "admire" the purple Santa bearing gifts!!!


----------



## tsuarsawan

ooh White Gold lovely! I have to tell you, each time my parents would visit Italy, they would always purchase a jewelry piece for me as a gift. 

In fact one of my pieces is similar in style but without the diamonds & in White & Yellow Gold. Choker length. It is stunning, so I can just imagine yours with the added diamonds... Enjoy sweetie!

I got so excited over your gorgy jewelry piece that I forgot to congratulate you on you amazing boots! They are pretty cool. 
You are one lucky lady **P* *


----------



## pbdb

tsuarsawan said:


> ooh White Gold lovely! I have to tell you, each time my parents would visit Italy, they would always purchase a jewelry piece for me as a gift.
> 
> In fact one of my pieces is similar in style but without the diamonds & in White & Yellow Gold. Choker length. It is stunning, so I can just imagine yours with the added diamonds... Enjoy sweetie!
> 
> I got so excited over your gorgy jewelry piece that I forgot to congratulate you on you amazing boots! They are pretty cool.
> You are one lucky lady **P* *



thanks *T* !!!  I wanted a minimalist design WG necklace this time and found it, and luckily got it.
You are also one lucky lady having your parents spoil you like that!!!
and the boots, yup, I wore them in the house for 3 hours so broken them in...the fit is true to size and heaveny leather!!!!!I think P&P wants it from Santa as well.....


----------



## pbdb

purses & pugs said:


> LOL!
> Well, I'm a sucker for romantic dinners in a nice restaurant - that never goes wrong! Nice dinner and wine, then it's impossible not to get in a good mood



that's for us women...for men, just give them a beer and let them watch their fave futbol program and they're in the mood in no time (but as with men, they're always in the "mood"....as said, this conversation belongs in another Forum......).


----------



## purses & pugs

pbdb said:


> that's for us women...for men, just give them a beer and let them watch their fave futbol program and they're in the mood in no time (but as with men, they're always in the "mood"....as said, this conversation belongs in another Forum......).



Haha, I guess you're right! But you need some romance on the big day NOT beer and football


----------



## pbdb

^^^but I already got my necklace ( .....and a couple of other stuff),  so NOW finally, he deserves his beer and futbol !!!
.......that's what we both would say...this is "10-years-of-marriage" talking and having the same sense of humor which makes our marriage work!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

pbdb said:


> ^^^but I already got my necklace ( .....and a couple of other stuff),  so NOW finally, he deserves his beer and futbol !!!
> .......that's what we both would say...this is "10-years-of-marriage" talking and having the same sense of humor which makes our marriage work!!!



you are right! And yep, having the same crazy humor is definitely a key to make a marriage, or in my case "just" a relationship, work I couldn't be with a person with no sense of humor!

PS. Sorry all this OT talk ladies, we can carry on in the chat room from now on


----------



## juzluvpink

This cutie really reminds me of my Ibisco Bow that I've parted ways with..

*Mulberry Alexa in Plum*


----------



## HandbagAngel

I absolutely adore Alexa with this color!!!  Okay, okay, I surrendered.  I am going to find one now.


----------



## cali_to_ny

purses & pugs said:


> :lolots::lolots:*YOU DID IT!!!!* I'm officially your biggest fan for managing to take pics of purple skinny Santa:greengrin:
> 
> You rock pbdb!!! And you made my day!
> 
> Now let's go and see what's in Santa's package...


omg this is HILARIOUS!!  I must admit I had no idea who the "purple Santa" was - thanks for clearing that up!!  What a good sport he is!


----------



## chunkylover53

Looks like everyone has been buying Alexas lately! Me too. :greengrin: I bought the Alexa clutch in plum and the regular Alexa in grape:


----------



## pbdb

wow love the colors!!!!!
why cant bal come out in these shades????
congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## TMitch6542

chunkylover53 said:


> Looks like everyone has been buying Alexas lately! Me too. :greengrin: I bought the Alexa clutch in plum and the regular Alexa in grape:


 
These are gorgeous.  Please don't get me started!


----------



## purseinsanity

Wow!  I'm drooling over all these amazing purchases!  Congrats everyone!


----------



## am2022

pretty.... congrats!



chunkylover53 said:


> Looks like everyone has been buying Alexas lately! Me too. :greengrin: I bought the Alexa clutch in plum and the regular Alexa in grape:


----------



## purses & pugs

*juzluvpink *and *chunkylover53*, you really make me want an Alexa now!! Both Plum and Grape are soooo gorgeous - oh how I love this Mulberry style! Many congrats to you both


----------



## juzluvpink

*HandbagAngel/TMitch6542/purses & pugs* : U ladies are just so funny  I havent used her yet so let's see how she performs when I do.



chunkylover53 said:


> Looks like everyone has been buying Alexas lately! Me too. :greengrin: I bought the Alexa clutch in plum and the regular Alexa in grape:


 
How you do find the clutch? Versatile enuff to use from day to night?



pbdb said:


> wow love the colors!!!!!
> why cant bal come out in these shades????
> congrats and enjoy!!!


 
I think bal did! I think Plum is like Amethyst? Grape like Raisin/Sapphire.


----------



## jessevinet

BlondieJ said:


> I feel a little bit guilty for getting this, but i *have* wanted it for a long time (over a year)



azur is my favorite!


----------



## jessevinet

juzluvpink said:


> This cutie really reminds me of my Ibisco Bow that I've parted ways with..
> 
> *Mulberry Alexa in Plum*



the plum is TDF!


----------



## jessevinet

bellabags23 said:


> *wonderwoman* love your black/black... Here is mine I got her about a week ago and I LOVE her I haven't changed bags since I have received her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the blurry mod shot I always have so much trouble getting clear pictures in the mirror.



love the coco!


----------



## pbdb

juzluvpink said:


> *HandbagAngel/TMitch6542/purses & pugs* : U ladies are just so funny  I havent used her yet so let's see how she performs when I do.
> 
> 
> 
> How you do find the clutch? Versatile enuff to use from day to night?
> 
> 
> 
> I think bal did! I think Plum is like Amethyst? Grape like Raisin/Sapphire.



Hi, the Alexa plum has more purple undertones while the amethyst has more pink while the Alexa grape has more blue undertones while the raisin is just purple or violet. The Alexa grape reminds me of outremer + raisin combo color.
beautiful colors honestly!!!!!


----------



## baglici0us

My latest purchase is a female companion bunny for my rabbit, Buttons. We named her Lola and she is the cutest thing ever! She has gorgeous eyes - they are brown/green.











With her new companion: She looks tiny!






It was love at first sight for these two...


----------



## purses & pugs

^awwww... *baglici0us*, that is such a little cutie! So precious Definitely a super nice non-Bal purchase, lol! 
Buttons is also a cutie pie!


----------



## Bunnimi

super cute bunnies!!!!! I love your non-bal purchase, baglici0us!


----------



## mere girl

oops...wrong thread! sorry!


----------



## kiwishopper

Oh my goodness love your two bunnies!! Sooo cute


----------



## pilatesworks

So many beautiful purchases, congrats everyone! 
baglici0us, I gotta say I LOVE your bunnies! 


Here is my latest A McQ scarf, deep purple/navy: 






And I am having a hard time taking these BCBG boots off, they are by far the most comfortable pair of boots I own! 
I esp like the narrow shaft, it is perfect with leggings and skinny jeans.


----------



## wonderwoman9

Omg cute bunnies!!!! I got an aw bag coming and golden goose boots!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Those bunnies are adorable *bagalici0us*!!!!

*pilates*, love the boots and the scarf!  Wish I was cool enough to wear those!


----------



## purseinsanity

Here are my new Chanels!

Raspberry Patent WOC:  (Its true color is really hard to capture.  Looks red but it's definitely raspberry IRL!)











and Beige Mini Flap w/SHW:


----------



## purseinsanity

I'm obsessed with little bags now, LOL!

As much as I love the raspberry patent, it's going back.  No hologram sticker to be found!  I'm OCD about things like that.  Hopefully, they'll have some more left that it can be exchanged with!


----------



## baglici0us

purses & pugs said:


> ^awwww... *baglici0us*, that is such a little cutie! So precious Definitely a super nice non-Bal purchase, lol!
> Buttons is also a cutie pie!



Thank you purses & pugs, Bunnimi, kiwishopper, pilatesworks, wonderwoman9 and purseinsanity!

I love them both so much, but I really have to watch out for my Bals ever since Buttons took a bite out of my lizard city!

Purseinsanity - I love your Chanels! Small bags are all the rage now.. I hope you find a new raspberry WOC to replace the one without the sticker..

Pilateswork - Gorgeous A McQueen scarf! I love the colour..it would look great during winter.


----------



## ashxoxo

pilatesworks said:


> So many beautiful purchases, congrats everyone!
> baglici0us, I gotta say I LOVE your bunnies!
> 
> 
> Here is my latest A McQ scarf, deep purple/navy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I am having a hard time taking these BCBG boots off, they are by far the most comfortable pair of boots I own!
> I esp like the narrow shaft, it is perfect with leggings and skinny jeans.




*Leslie*, these boots are TDF!!!! So cool. 

And the AM scarf of course! 




purseinsanity said:


> Here are my new Chanels!
> 
> Raspberry Patent WOC:  (Its true color is really hard to capture.  Looks red but it's definitely raspberry IRL!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Beige Mini Flap w/SHW:



Congrats, love the beige mini!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Leslie*, love your boots and that McQueen scarf is amazing, love the color! 

*Purse*, gosh more beautiful Chanel for you!! I'm so jealous You have and amazing Chanel collection (not to mention your amazing moto jackets as well!!)


----------



## purses & pugs

I got my mother a Marc by Marc Jacobs Petal to the Metal Flap Pouchette for her birthday and I couldn't resist taking some pics it before wrapping it

Sorry the lame background, I'm lazy today and took the pics on my bedroom sheets, lol











A quick mod pic (I couldn't resist trying it on!)


----------



## purses & pugs

And I got a Marc by Marc Jacobs leather skirt for myself






And a T by Alexander Wang cardigan, this is so soft and comfy!


----------



## CeeJay

I've been bitten by the Celine Luggage craze; just waiting for my Navy Luggage Envelope .. will post pics when I get it!!


----------



## vlore

*pbdb,* you are too funny!!! I can't believe this guy let you take a pic of him! lol! But isn't it exciting when you see them comin'?! BTW, awesome purchases!!! Love, love the boots! And the necklace is spectacular!!! Happy Anniversary!!! 

*p&p,* OMG that leather skirt is TDF!!!  You must post modeling pics!!! Congrats! 

*pilatesworks,* your boots as well are gorgeous! Gosh, I wish I could wear boots more often- here in Miami I have my 'cold' days counted! And I love AMcQ scarfs! They def add that extra 'umf' to an outfit! Congrats!!!

*purseinsanity,* Wao!!! Your Chanels are TDF!!! You really must have a gorgeous collection! And I soooo need to post pics of my recent Chanel! Let's see if I take some time this weekend :shame:


----------



## BooIn

Just bought Marc by Marc Jacobs Classic Q Little Ukita in black. Besides Balenciaga, I'm a huge fan of MJ too. Even though these one looks very classic but the exceptional pebbled leather MMJ have is always been my favorite, looks small but roomy inside. Pardon me, but I'm too lazy to take pict, these one I grab from the internet.


----------



## purseinsanity

baglici0us said:


> Thank you purses & pugs, Bunnimi, kiwishopper, pilatesworks, wonderwoman9 and purseinsanity!
> 
> I love them both so much, but I really have to watch out for my Bals ever since Buttons took a bite out of my lizard city!
> 
> Purseinsanity - I love your Chanels! Small bags are all the rage now.. I hope you find a new raspberry WOC to replace the one without the sticker..
> 
> Pilateswork - Gorgeous A McQueen scarf! I love the colour..it would look great during winter.



Thanks!  I actually was helped by a tPFer in the Chanel forum and found the sticker!  I feel totally stupid, but elated that I am keeping the bag!


----------



## purseinsanity

ashxoxo said:


> *Leslie*, these boots are TDF!!!! So cool.
> 
> And the AM scarf of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, love the beige mini!!!



Thanks *ashxoxo*!


----------



## purseinsanity

purses & pugs said:


> *Leslie*, love your boots and that McQueen scarf is amazing, love the color!
> 
> *Purse*, gosh more beautiful Chanel for you!! I'm so jealous You have and amazing Chanel collection (not to mention your amazing moto jackets as well!!)



  Thank you so much *P&P*!  You flatter me too much!


----------



## purseinsanity

purses & pugs said:


> I got my mother a Marc by Marc Jacobs Petal to the Metal Flap Pouchette for her birthday and I couldn't resist taking some pics it before wrapping it
> 
> Sorry the lame background, I'm lazy today and took the pics on my bedroom sheets, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick mod pic (I couldn't resist trying it on!)



This is sooo cute!!!!  You're a good daughter!  I love your skirt and cardigan too.  Can't wait to see modeling shots of it with your moto jackets!


----------



## purseinsanity

vlore said:


> *pbdb,* you are too funny!!! I can't believe this guy let you take a pic of him! lol! But isn't it exciting when you see them comin'?! BTW, awesome purchases!!! Love, love the boots! And the necklace is spectacular!!! Happy Anniversary!!!
> 
> *p&p,* OMG that leather skirt is TDF!!!  You must post modeling pics!!! Congrats!
> 
> *pilatesworks,* your boots as well are gorgeous! Gosh, I wish I could wear boots more often- here in Miami I have my 'cold' days counted! And I love AMcQ scarfs! They def add that extra 'umf' to an outfit! Congrats!!!
> 
> *purseinsanity,* Wao!!! Your Chanels are TDF!!! You really must have a gorgeous collection! And I soooo need to post pics of my recent Chanel! Let's see if I take some time this weekend :shame:



  Thanks so much *vlore*!!  Can't wait to see your new Chanel!


----------



## purseinsanity

*Booln*, love your new MJ bag!


----------



## pbdb

> vlore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *pbdb,* you are too funny!!! I can't believe this guy let you take a pic of him! lol! But isn't it exciting when you see them comin'?! BTW, awesome purchases!!! Love, love the boots! And the necklace is spectacular!!! Happy Anniversary!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi *vlore*,
> well, a fellow tPF asks, I deliver!!!! I asked and he was more than willing  when I made him laugh, that's why he agreed to let me take his photo.
> Indeed truly exciting.....when the purple Santa comes, it's Xmas everytime!!!!
> Yup, the boots are awesome to be quite objective about it...the material, the style, esp. perfect for the moto jacket!!!
> and yes, thank you so much for your well-wishes and liking my anniversary present. It is just perfect to mark 10 years of togetherness!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## pbdb

hey *P&P*,
what a nice daughter you are...your mom will love it!!!!!
and your hot purchases especially, the Alexander Wang, loooooove it!!!


----------



## BooIn

*purseinsanity* Thank you! Been using it ever since. So I guess I'm cheating on my Bal beauties for a while. Hopefully not for too long.. Haha..


----------



## am2022

Ceejay... we are the same here!!!

Please post pics once you get your navy!!

REally wanted an orange as I always loved Hermes orange but will never pay that money for an orange bag as its not going to get used as much with my wardrobe..

but can't find orange anywhere???
settled with a camel and an anthracite!!!

won't get shipped yet though as its barney's presale!



CeeJay said:


> I've been bitten by the Celine Luggage craze; just waiting for my Navy Luggage Envelope .. will post pics when I get it!!


----------



## LostInBal

My new Feud/ASOS Milk Bluebell Fringed heels!.


----------



## purses & pugs

vlore said:


> *p&p,* OMG that leather skirt is TDF!!!  You must post modeling pics!!! Congrats!



Thank you! I was really happy when I found it on sale


----------



## purses & pugs

purseinsanity said:


> This is sooo cute!!!!  You're a good daughter!  I love your skirt and cardigan too.  Can't wait to see modeling shots of it with your moto jackets!



Aww, you are too sweet, thank you!


----------



## purses & pugs

pbdb said:


> hey *P&P*,
> what a nice daughter you are...your mom will love it!!!!!
> and your hot purchases especially, the Alexander Wang, loooooove it!!!


Thank you so much!! Yes, I hope she'll like it 
And the AW cardigan is sooo soft, can't wait to wear it!


----------



## purses & pugs

aalinne_72 said:


> My new Feud/ASOS Milk Bluebell Fringed heels!.



Very cute shoes, love them on you!


----------



## flower71

wow, gorgeous goodies everyone!
*P&p*, so sweet to have you as a daughter!
*Purse*, have you got a "collection" thread?? I am gonna be number one fan! please....!
*pilates*, i am diggin your boots...lov'em!


----------



## purseinsanity

^Do you mean me *flower*?  I don't have a collection thread, but I have some "family shots" in the Chanel and Hermes subforums.  (My Chanel collection's been added to lately, LOL, and I no longer have the reissue tote, but otherwise it's the same.)

Chanel:  http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/be-careful-what-you-ask-for-623292.html

Hermes:  http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/mon-arc-dhermes-516086.html

My Hermes "Arc" is quite different:  I got rid of the Gold Birkin but added a Rose Shocking Birkin w/SHW, a Raisin Birkin w/GHW, and a Rouge Garrance Birkin w/GHW.


----------



## purseinsanity

My Chanel craze continues!

This arrived today!  

Dark metallic grey M/L flap!!


----------



## pbdb

and arrived just now, my nth pair of Lanvins in blue pompom!!!

pics later.


----------



## petot

Purse : I love your new Chanel bag...oh so lovely!!!


----------



## cali_to_ny

pbdb said:


> and arrived just now, my nth pair of Lanvins in blue pompom!!!
> 
> pics later.


oooh I can't wait to see these!!


----------



## purses & pugs

flower71 said:


> wow, gorgeous goodies everyone!
> *P&p*, so sweet to have you as a daughter!



Thank you Flower


----------



## purseinsanity

petot said:


> Purse : I love your new Chanel bag...oh so lovely!!!



Thanks *petot*!!


----------



## purseinsanity

I've been anxiously awaiting these!  I got my first Chanel WOC a couple weeks ago and it was instant love!  Now I know what all the fuss has been about!

Presenting:  Grey Reissue WOC w/shw:







And Dark Navy Reissue WOC w/shw:


----------



## Mia Bella

^^ Congrats! Those are gorgeous!!!! The Navy is killing me. I am so jealous! 

So...I've bought enough clothing and shoes in the past 2 months to pay for two Days.  But I can't dwell on that for too long or I'll get antsy! 
SO! I'll just share one of my newest goodies with you ladies. LD Tuttle Shapers in Vapor. I'm still trying to figure out what works with them.


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thanks *Mia*!  Don't be jealous of me!  I'm jealous of *YOU*!  What a figure!  And I LOVE your boots and all of your modeling pics.


----------



## delmilano

*purseinsanity:* i am not a chanel girl but must say that those chanels are so pretty. congrats on these babies.

*mia :* must agree with purseinsanity, what a figure!!! you look like a model, im jealous of your hot legs. nice boots and outfits too.


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thanks *delmilano*!!


----------



## Mia Bella

Thank you dearest *purseinsanity* and *del*!


----------



## kiwishopper

Purse- gorgeous WOC!!! I am envious of all of your Chanel lovelies!!

Mia- how long are your legs??? They look amazing!! Any outfit looks awesome on you! And those over the knee boots are hot!!


----------



## petot

Mia: You look stunning!!! Like purse, I am jealous of You! 

Purse: You have been busy, huh?! I love the Chanel goodies, esp the navy reissue...it's so pretty!! Have u worn them out yet?
Btw, can you fit a cell phone (BB or iphone) in there?


----------



## purseinsanity

kiwishopper said:


> Purse- gorgeous WOC!!! I am envious of all of your Chanel lovelies!!
> 
> Mia- how long are your legs??? They look amazing!! Any outfit looks awesome on you! And those over the knee boots are hot!!



Thanks *kiwi*!


----------



## purseinsanity

petot said:


> Mia: You look stunning!!! Like purse, I am jealous of You!
> 
> Purse: You have been busy, huh?! I love the Chanel goodies, esp the navy reissue...it's so pretty!! Have u worn them out yet?
> Btw, can you fit a cell phone (BB or iphone) in there?



Thank you *petot*!  Haven't used them yet...they just arrived yesterday evening!    And yes, my iphone fits just fine with some room to spare.  It's actually amazing how much stuff you can put in there!


----------



## drati

*Mia*, I can't get enough of your pics -- those boots look amazing on you. They work with just about everything. Congrats, not many can pull off flat OTK boots.


----------



## tsuarsawan

*purseinsanity* congrats on 2 gorgeous bags! Love both olors, beautiful!

*Mia Bella* you look super cool girl! Love your casual & cool style! I have to agree with *drati* here. Not too many girls could pull off flat OTK boots, the way you do... You truly have the most amazing legs.. You look gorgeous as usual. 

*purses & pugs* you really are a wonderful daughter to purchase your mum such a lovely bag. I hope Bella, some day will do the same for me. 
love your goodies sweetie, your skirt & sweater will look gorgeous on you.


----------



## ashxoxo

purseinsanity said:


> I've been anxiously awaiting these!  I got my first Chanel WOC a couple weeks ago and it was instant love!  Now I know what all the fuss has been about!
> 
> Presenting:  Grey Reissue WOC w/shw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Dark Navy Reissue WOC w/shw:




Wow, *purse*! Incredible new purchases (again!), congrats!!! I'd _love_ to go shopping with you or sit in your wardrobe for a day lol!!!! 




Mia Bella said:


> ^^ Congrats! Those are gorgeous!!!! The Navy is killing me. I am so jealous!
> 
> So...I've bought enough clothing and shoes in the past 2 months to pay for two Days.  But I can't dwell on that for too long or I'll get antsy!
> SO! I'll just share one of my newest goodies with you ladies. LD Tuttle Shapers in Vapor. I'm still trying to figure out what works with them.



Over the knee flat boots look awesome on your long legs!!!!!!! Very cool, I like your style


----------



## tonkamama

*My two most recent non-Bal purchases...*

Empreinte Petillante Clutch in Ombre






Mahina XL


----------



## purses & pugs

*Purse*, your gorgeous WOCs are killing me!!! You know my second love is Chanel, right?

*Mia*, great outfits!! And those boots looks super comfy and stylish

*Tonka*, not a huge LV fan but I really like this clutch, beautiful color


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> *purses & pugs* you really are a wonderful daughter to purchase your mum such a lovely bag. I hope Bella, some day will do the same for me.
> love your goodies sweetie, your skirt & sweater will look gorgeous on you.



Aww thank you, you are so sweet *T*! I'm sure your daughter will do the same for you one day


----------



## Annabear

Ok, so I know ive only got one Bal...and I cant even use her yet, so I dont even know if I should post here, but I just wanted to share my joy for this ring in my fave sub forum


----------



## tonkamama

*purseinsanity ~* love your WOC!!!  Fab styles & colors!!  My local boutiques have sold out of these styles!!   

*P&P ~* Thank you, all of sudden I am in love with "clutches" ... I hope I can get one more Bal envelope after my temporary "ban" is over... 

*Annybear ~* love your YSL ring!!  So chic!!   

I love *Mia Bella*'s new OKB ~ TDF...


----------



## Mia Bella

*kiwishopper, petite, drati, tsuarsawan, ashxoxo, p&p & tonkamama*: thank you so much!  You're all so, so sweet.  

*tonkamama*, your clutch is beautiful and your Mahina is TDF!  And you look amazing! May I ask who makes your dress?

*Annabear*, Wow! that ring is gorgeous!


----------



## roey

mb - I LOVE that white dress! You look amazing in every pic but that one is a standout!!

I also love that the boots are flat so don't give the outfits a hoochie vibe!


----------



## stylelover

Have been cheating these days...
Here you go... my new loots





Jimmy Choo Snake Skin Heels









Gucci Jellies-Lemon..yum yum
Loved the soles too 





LV Leopard print Bandeau


----------



## Mia Bella

roey said:


> mb - I LOVE that white dress! You look amazing in every pic but that one is a standout!!
> 
> I also love that the boots are flat so don't give the outfits a hoochie vibe!



*roey!* Thank you! How are ya? Hope all is well!

And hahaha yeah, when you think of thigh-high boots, tarty hooch comes to mind for sure! I was worried about that myself and I think because they're flat-heeled and brown, they're more forgiving.


----------



## purseinsanity

purses & pugs said:


> *Purse*, your gorgeous WOCs are killing me!!! You know my second love is Chanel, right?
> 
> *Mia*, great outfits!! And those boots looks super comfy and stylish
> 
> *Tonka*, not a huge LV fan but I really like this clutch, beautiful color



  Thanks sweetie!  I didn't know that!  Chanels are amazing, aren't they?!  I go through periods where I go nuts with them.


----------



## purseinsanity

Annabear said:


> Ok, so I know ive only got one Bal...and I cant even use her yet, so I dont even know if I should post here, but I just wanted to share my joy for this ring in my fave sub forum



This is so pretty!


----------



## purseinsanity

tonkamama said:


> *purseinsanity ~* love your WOC!!!  Fab styles & colors!!  My local boutiques have sold out of these styles!!
> 
> *P&P ~* Thank you, all of sudden I am in love with "clutches" ... I hope I can get one more Bal envelope after my temporary "ban" is over...
> 
> *Annybear ~* love your YSL ring!!  So chic!!
> 
> I love *Mia Bella*'s new OKB ~ TDF...



Thanks *tonkamama*!  If you're still interested, PM for SA info.  My SAs still had them left in their stores!


----------



## purses & pugs

stylelover said:


> Have been cheating these days...
> Here you go... my new loots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo Snake Skin Heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci Jellies-Lemon..yum yum
> Loved the soles too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV Leopard print Bandeau



LOVE your new shoes!!! The yellow Guccis are amazing! And one can never go wrong with leopard IMO


----------



## purses & pugs

purseinsanity said:


> Thanks sweetie!  I didn't know that!  Chanels are amazing, aren't they?!  I go through periods where I go nuts with them.



Oh yes they are! Haven't you seen me around the Chanel subforum? I am there once in a while, especially in the Chanel in action thread I have a few vintage Chanels and this summer (before the price increase) I got a Jumbo and a 226 Reissue which I love to pieces!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

^I've seen some pictures of you with your Chanel flap and a moto jacket...you looked amazing!!  But I didn't know Chanel was your second love!


----------



## purses & pugs

^oh yes, Chanel is my second love and Mulberry is my third


----------



## purseinsanity

^ooooh, Love Mulberry Bayswaters!!


----------



## purses & pugs

^I have one in black printed "croc" leather - love it!


----------



## stylelover

P & P thank you! Yes .. I loved leopard print!




purses & pugs said:


> LOVE your new shoes!!! The yellow Guccis are amazing! And one can never go wrong with leopard IMO


----------



## dolphinhl

*BOOMZ,* my friend! 
Love the jellies and my, leopard is SO YOU!

PSsst! Did i tell u, u look really gorgeous in ur Choo heels? 

NICE! 



stylelover said:


> Have been cheating these days...
> Here you go... my new loots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo Snake Skin Heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci Jellies-Lemon..yum yum
> Loved the soles too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV Leopard print Bandeau


----------



## CeeJay

I just love the style of the Celine Luggage Envelope; so I caved in ... (sorry for the crappy pictures - we just moved our offices and this was a quick snap!): 






Here's a better one taken at Barneys: 





Alas .. once filled, the bag is rather heavy (I'm used to the lightweight Bals!).


----------



## BooIn

Whoa *CeeJay*! Congrats! I too been craving for Celine Luggage by Phoebe Philo!


----------



## flower71

Yeah, way to go *Ceejay*... I know you've been waiting for the right move, great choice! I still haven't caved in for the luggage...but after calming my moto jacket craze...next year?? 
*P&p*, as usual, lovely purchase...oh and *purse* too...you're a Chanel freak too??


----------



## CeeJay

Thanks all .. I do love the style of the Celine Luggage; the fact that I just open it and can find everything I need easily .. PERFECT!  However, it is heavy .. I'm a little concerned about that.  The leather is superb and will soften up even more over time.  I feel like this is my "Lady" bag .. (if I can be called a Lady:lolots!!!


----------



## ashxoxo

CeeJay said:


> Thanks all .. I do love the style of the Celine Luggage; the fact that I just open it and can find everything I need easily .. PERFECT!  However, it is heavy .. I'm a little concerned about that.  The leather is superb and will soften up even more over time.  I feel like this is my "Lady" bag .. (if I can be called a Lady:lolots!!!



Any woman who loves this bag is definitely a Lady!!! On my wishlist too! Congrats, it's beautiful. Don't worry about the heaviness - just a little extra workout for the arms


----------



## antakusuma

My new rose gold micropave band. If i didn't take these pics i wouldn't realise i'm headed towards SJP hands!




[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/11152246@N08/5233141999/]


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^ooh that color nail polish is very pretty! congrats *antakusuma*, on your rose gold micropave band.


----------



## the-chus

JIMMY CHOO 10 A/W Brix in Gunmetal - perforated nappa leather

I got it at 60% off!!


----------



## purseinsanity

purses & pugs said:


> ^I have one in black printed "croc" leather - love it!



That one is gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity

*CeeJay*, your bag is lovely!


----------



## purseinsanity

flower71 said:


> Yeah, way to go *Ceejay*... I know you've been waiting for the right move, great choice! I still haven't caved in for the luggage...but after calming my moto jacket craze...next year??
> *P&p*, as usual, lovely purchase...oh and *purse* too...you're a Chanel freak too??



  Yes, I am.


----------



## purseinsanity

*antakusuma*, I love rose gold!  Your ring is so pretty!

*the-chus*, love the clutch!  Feminine, but rock-n-roll!  And what a deal!


----------



## antakusuma

thanks tsuarsawan and purseinsanity!


----------



## am2022

ceejay!!! its not navy.. its gray/ anthracite!!!

we will be bag sisters then! mine hasn't arrived but will post pics !!!


----------



## foxymom

i've been a little naughty for christmas!

my early gift from Chanel 












and my small chanel family 





now... just waiting for my bbag gift and i'm all set for christmas!!


----------



## Pinkydream

WOW foxy you have the PERFECT Chanel collection IMHO!! I used to have a 10c caviar red jumbo and a 10c lamb blue roi maxi but I sold them because these flaps were to ladylike for me. Later on I regretted big time that I didn't get one of the colored gst's instead of the flaps. 
Is the camera case navy blue metallic with ruthenium chain? And the blue ruthenium gst is just amazing, love the hardware and color!! BIG CONGRATS to you!!


----------



## foxymom

Pinkydream said:


> WOW foxy you have the PERFECT Chanel collection IMHO!! I used to have a 10c caviar red jumbo and a 10c lamb blue roi maxi but I sold them because these flaps were to ladylike for me. Later on I regretted big time that I didn't get one of the colored gst's instead of the flaps.
> Is the camera case navy blue metallic with ruthenium chain? And the blue ruthenium gst is just amazing, love the hardware and color!! BIG CONGRATS to you!!



thanks pinkydream! that is a big big honour coming from you! your bag collection's a-m-a-z-i-n-g!! :FAINT:

wow, those 2 flaps are drool worthy! but i might be in the same boat as you -- maybe if they came in the camera style i would hunt them down!

i'm still new to chanel so im not sure if the straps of the navy blue metallic are considered ruthenium - they are shiny/ have a coating unlike the ruthenium of the gst. love the look


----------



## LostInBal

my first balley button triplet Ugg boots in grey!


----------



## Ladylu1

My purchases, tribute sandals YSL and scarfs Louis Vuitton.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Marc Jacobs Cecilia


----------



## Pinkydream

foxymom said:


> thanks pinkydream! that is a big big honour coming from you! your bag collection's a-m-a-z-i-n-g!! :FAINT:
> 
> wow, those 2 flaps are drool worthy! but i might be in the same boat as you -- maybe if they came in the camera style i would hunt them down!
> 
> i'm still new to chanel so im not sure if the straps of the navy blue metallic are considered ruthenium - they are shiny/ have a coating unlike the ruthenium of the gst. love the look



 my dearest foxy you make me blush what I nice compliment you gave me on my bags. But I have to tell you that I don't have any Bal bags anymore besides my old 04 twiggy in lilac and my very very faded 08 turquoise work that I sprayed on with pink leather color..... I bought two birkins but I'm am more than happy with them. 

Yes I agree the look of the black/ ruthenium chain with the matallic is just fabulous.... I have an 08 dark silver metallic reissue large wallet that I have been using each and every day since I got it back in 2008 and it still looks like new.

The colors of the flaps were great, the blue was amazing but also the fact it was lamb made me worry i could ruin it.... I think the gst's are more casual and great for every day use. After some serious savings I hope to get my hands on the blue 11p gst that is supposed to come out.

Btw I bought a black small chain around bag while I was in Paris on tuesday, I'll post pis tomorrow


----------



## kiwishopper

*Ladylu,* ohhh I love love your LV scarves! They are on my "dreaming" list too (see signature below lol). I wouldn't mind seeing some beautiful mod pics of yours wearing them )


----------



## cityoflight

kookai jacket and mulberry bag


----------



## silverfern

^^*COL *your Alexa is gorgeous on you 

And love your Tributes *ladylu1*. I just got my first pair - patent camel in the lower heel height. Soooo comfortable.

Here's my contribution: Tsumori Chisato wallet.


----------



## BooIn

Eau me gosh *silverfern*! Those wallet were so cool!


----------



## purseinsanity

*silverfern*, your wallet is so cool!


----------



## purseinsanity

*foxymom*, what a beautiful Chanel!


----------



## purseinsanity

aalinne_72 said:


> my first balley button triplet Ugg boots in grey!



love these.  look so warm and cozy!


----------



## purseinsanity

*ladylu*, love the YSLs and the scarf!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*cityoflight*, I adore your Alexa and love the jacket too!


----------



## purseinsanity

HeartMyMJs said:


> Marc Jacobs Cecilia



gorgeous bag!


----------



## purseinsanity

Here's my new Rick Owens leather jacket!  I love my Bal Moto jackets, but I've also wanted a RO for a long, long time!


----------



## beauxgoris

cityoflight said:


> kookai jacket and mulberry bag



Great purchases! Love the Mulberry.


----------



## silverfern

Thanks *Booln* and *purseinsanity* - love the RO Jacket. I just got a black one myself!


----------



## drati

purseinsanity said:


> Here's my new Rick Owens leather jacket!  I love my Bal Moto jackets, but I've also wanted a RO for a long, long time!



Congrats -- I'd love to see this modeled, would you post a pic for us please?

*COL*, I esp love you kookai jacket, very cool.


----------



## CeeJay

amacasa said:


> ceejay!!! its not navy.. its gray/ anthracite!!!
> 
> we will be bag sisters then! mine hasn't arrived but will post pics !!!



Yeah, the Barneys S/A screwed up .. but that's okay; I actually like the Anthracite now.


----------



## cityoflight

*silverfern *: Thank you! your wallet have beautiful colour ans details 


*purseinsanity *: Thank you! your RO jacket look really nice .its hard to find RO jacket here 


*beauxgoris* : Thank you 


*drati *: Thank you


----------



## lovely64

Great Ugg´s *aaline!* High ones will be my next purchase. They are sooo comfy!

*silverfern*, what a cute wallet!

*purse*, yumm yumm, that RO jacket is TDF!

Here´s one of my newest aquisitions. LV Ikat shawl in moutarde.


----------



## purses & pugs

I got my very first Hermès item yesterday, a Clic Clack bracelet I love, love, love it!!
















Mod pic






With my black GSH Triple Tour, I love this combo!


----------



## am2022

P and P!!! That is looking fab ....!!!

BEen eyeing one 6 months ago.. .then i got sidetracked by a million other fab things!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

Ohhh P&P that is an awesome H purchase!!! You know I've been admiring them and as well as the croc version (dont know the proper name) but am scared to find out the price lol 
The pairing of the Bal is just perfect!!


----------



## Ladylu1

*purseinsanity-kiwishopper-silverfern-*Thank you for his nice words.


----------



## tsuarsawan

*cityoflight* love your kookai jacket and mulberry bag. You look great. 

*purseinsanity* what an awesome jacke...Gorgeous color..

*purses & pugs* arrhh you went for Red. Perfect.


----------



## flower71

*P&P*, lovely clic-clac, that colour is perfect for you...so hard to choose from all those colours no??
*purse*, I have to say it again, you rule! This I am going to get one day for sure...congrats!
*lulilu*, we have the same shoes...mine I got are the lower heels, soo happy! Have been looking for years (well, not fervently of course..), Congrats..
*Kat*, I want one now, you are BAD!
Foxie, we have the same bag though yours is the Large...I


----------



## flower71

COF, lovely duo, your military jacket with oversized Alexa (another on my wishlist...)!


----------



## purses & pugs

*amacasa*, thank you! I have been thinking about it for a while too but never seen it IRL until a few days ago and it was even prettier than I thought so I couldn't resist. 

*kiwishopper*, thank you I think you are talking about the Collier de Chien, that bracelet is also something I really wish for but the croc versions are insanely expensive!! So I will go for a "regular" one if I'm ever getting a CDC

*tsuarsawan*, yes I did! You know I considered a Purpre cuff bracelet but I went for this instead! Very glad I did, it's nice to try something different

*flower71*, thank you!! It wasn't hard to choose sicne I love red and I was looking for a red bracelet. But the problem is that I want more in different colors Unfortunately I think H is addicting as well!!


----------



## cityoflight

tsuarsawan : Thank you ^_^

flower71 : Thank you! i have been waiting for several for this bag to available at Printemps.This size and colour alway out if stock there but last week they have 4 available so i take one


----------



## cityoflight

Jo Malone
Nectarine Blossom & Honey parfume and shower gel


----------



## French75

I hadn't checked this thread for a long time, very nice purchase ladies !!
*P&P*, I love this bracelet, Hermes is above all the other designers, the most perfect 
*CityofLight*, we're twins !! I bought my Alexa last summer at Harrod's on line, after weeks of researches, it was sold out everywhere !! You must be very happy to have yours after a long wait  I absolutely adore this bag !!


----------



## petot

Congrats on the new purchases, everyone!!

COL: May I ask if your Alexa is the medium or Large size?


----------



## am2022

COL.. we are jo malone twins...

love this scent!!!
been wearing it for the whole year now!



cityoflight said:


> Jo Malone
> Nectarine Blossom & Honey parfume and shower gel


----------



## cityoflight

*French75* : I remember a pic of you and your alexa and because of you i know that it available online but i would like to see how it look on me so i have been waiting since then ^_^

*petot* : its oversize alexa ^_^

*amacasa* : i just know about jo malone and now i would like to buy other scent already ^_^


----------



## purseinsanity

silverfern said:


> Thanks *Booln* and *purseinsanity* - love the RO Jacket. I just got a black one myself!



Thanks!  Yeah, we're cousins!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

drati said:


> Congrats -- I'd love to see this modeled, would you post a pic for us please?
> 
> *COL*, I esp love you kookai jacket, very cool.



Thanks *drati*!  I've been lazy about the modeling pic...but promise I'll do it this week!


----------



## purseinsanity

cityoflight said:


> *silverfern *: Thank you! your wallet have beautiful colour ans details
> 
> 
> *purseinsanity *: Thank you! your RO jacket look really nice .its hard to find RO jacket here
> 
> 
> *beauxgoris* : Thank you
> 
> 
> *drati *: Thank you


*
  Thanks Cityoflight*!!


----------



## purseinsanity

lovely64 said:


> Great Ugg´s *aaline!* High ones will be my next purchase. They are sooo comfy!
> 
> *silverfern*, what a cute wallet!
> 
> *purse*, yumm yumm, that RO jacket is TDF!
> 
> Here´s one of my newest aquisitions. LV Ikat shawl in moutarde.



  Thanks *lovely*!!!  I LOVE your LV!!  Those suckers are soooo addictive!


----------



## purseinsanity

*P&P*, love your clic clac!!  I have two myself and love them.  They go with everything.   Love how you teamed it w/your triple tour!


----------



## purseinsanity

flower71 said:


> *P&P*, lovely clic-clac, that colour is perfect for you...so hard to choose from all those colours no??
> *purse*, I have to say it again, you rule! This I am going to get one day for sure...congrats!
> *lulilu*, we have the same shoes...mine I got are the lower heels, soo happy! Have been looking for years (well, not fervently of course..), Congrats..
> *Kat*, I want one now, you are BAD!
> Foxie, we have the same bag though yours is the Large...I



  Thanks *flower*!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

tsuarsawan said:


> *cityoflight* love your kookai jacket and mulberry bag. You look great.
> 
> *purseinsanity* what an awesome jacke...Gorgeous color..
> 
> *purses & pugs* arrhh you went for Red. Perfect.



  Thanks hon!!


----------



## purses & pugs

*COL*, the Alexa is such a great everyday bag and you rock it!

*French*, thank you so much!! And and you are very right, H _is_ above all (biut still I like Bbags better, lol!)

*purseinsanity*, thank you! I really love the Clic Clack and I have a feeling I will own more than one Love your RO jacket, it's very different from the Bal jakcets and is a nice change


----------



## Pinkydream

Dear P&P I just saw your red clic clac and I have to say you made the perfect choice Red is the perfect classic besides black and it matches your triple tour so well. I can imagine it going so well with your stunning red bals and classic chanels. I would like to get one myself some day big congrats!!


----------



## cityoflight

purses & pugs : Thank you! i'm looking forward to your next H


----------



## cityoflight

black leather Bow Ring


----------



## purses & pugs

Pinkydream said:


> Dear P&P I just saw your red clic clac and I have to say you made the perfect choice Red is the perfect classic besides black and it matches your triple tour so well. I can imagine it going so well with your stunning red bals and classic chanels. I would like to get one myself some day big congrats!!



Thank you As I told you I have been eyeing the H accessories for a while, and when the H boutique in Oslo had the clic clack in the exact shade of red I wanted I couldn't resist I love red and besides neutrals like black I often buy red stuff. I think you need one too soon to match your beautiful new bags


----------



## purses & pugs

cityoflight said:


> purses & pugs : Thank you! i'm looking forward to your next H



Haha, well I have a feeling the H accessories can be as addictive as Bal



cityoflight said:


> black leather Bow Ring



This is very cute!


----------



## rainscarrot

the Chanel bags are really gorgeous!


----------



## BooIn

cityoflight said:


> black leather Bow Ring



Cute! :urock:


----------



## dannkat

My newly acquired rubis/Iris belt kit:





Matchy matchy with my rubis CDC bought about a month ago:





The one that got me started.....





My tiny H slg family:


----------



## purses & pugs

*dannkat*, oooh great H purchase!! I love the CDC too and I'm totally gonna get one someday


----------



## Nanaz

I recently got this 2009 YSL Easy bag in Navy. I love how soft and bubbly the leather is on this bag and it is such an easy bag for every day just like the name. The leather is so similar to my AW Rocco bag. LOVE.


----------



## applestar

love your purchases!


----------



## Ladylu1

dannkat said:


> My newly acquired rubis/Iris belt kit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matchy matchy with my rubis CDC bought about a month ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one that got me started.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My tiny H slg family:


 
 I am charmed with Hermes's belts.
 Congratulations!!


----------



## French75

I totally fell for this little cutie : Celine envelope in red & white ! For some reason that red reminds me the red my mom used to wear at the end of the 70's when I was like 4 years old 
I'm totally going to wear it with dark blue too


----------



## Hypnosis

^^ French75,  LOVE the Celine! Stunning purchase, congrats!


----------



## French75

Thank you *Hypnosis*  I was afraid it could be too small, but it's fine (the medium size which is entirely red was sold out everywhere, so I picked up this one !!)


----------



## flower71

such a beautiful bag! congrats French75! great choice


----------



## Nanaz

Pair of Guess Ankle boots with my YSL Easy bag.


----------



## cityoflight

nice little bag 



French75 said:


> I totally fell for this little cutie : Celine envelope in red & white ! For some reason that red reminds me the red my mom used to wear at the end of the 70's when I was like 4 years old
> I'm totally going to wear it with dark blue too


----------



## cityoflight

bee fly boots


----------



## cityoflight

Thank you ^_^



BooIn said:


> Cute! :urock:


----------



## petot

Nanaz: I adore the YSL bag! Modeling pics please!!


----------



## Nanaz

petot said:


> Nanaz: I adore the YSL bag! Modeling pics please!!


Thanks girlie. I promise tomorrow.


----------



## French75

*Cityoflight & Flower71 *thanks a lot !!


----------



## purses & pugs

French75 said:


> I totally fell for this little cutie : Celine envelope in red & white ! For some reason that red reminds me the red my mom used to wear at the end of the 70's when I was like 4 years old
> I'm totally going to wear it with dark blue too



OMG, this is the cutest little evening bag ever!!! I become more and more fan of Céline lately It suites you really well! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## lizmarielowe

Nanaz said:


> I recently got this 2009 YSL Easy bag in Navy. I love how soft and bubbly the leather is on this bag and it is such an easy bag for every day just like the name. The leather is so similar to my AW Rocco bag. LOVE.



I was going to write: those pebbles remind me of my AW rocco bag eheheh
(: I love this bag, congratsss nanaz (:


----------



## French75

purses & pugs said:


> OMG, this is the cutest little evening bag ever!!! I become more and more fan of Céline lately It suites you really well! Congrats and enjoy!


 
Thank you dear !!  The Phoebe Philo's touch... 70's chic I love it !


----------



## Nanaz

petot said:


> Nanaz: I adore the YSL bag! Modeling pics please!!


Hi there. Here is a quick modeling shot on my way to work this morning. I like wearing it over my shoulder more.


----------



## Nanaz

lizmarielowe said:


> I was going to write: those pebbles remind me of my AW rocco bag eheheh
> (: I love this bag, congratsss nanaz (:


Thanks sweetie. Yes, the leather is just like my Rocco bag.


----------



## petot

Nanaz >. Got your PM..and thank you for the modeling pics!!
I was eyeing this style (between this and Givency nightingale) but was not sure if I could wear it well.
It looks really great on you!
Is its comfy to wear it on the shoulder? Is it heavy? Easy to open/close?


----------



## Nanaz

petot said:


> Nanaz >. Got your PM..and thank you for the modeling pics!!
> I was eyeing this style (between this and Givency nightingale) but was not sure if I could wear it well.
> It looks really great on you!
> Is its comfy to wear it on the shoulder? Is it heavy? Easy to open/close?


You are welcome. It is so light. I would say this is the lightest bag i have ever owned compare to Balenciaga and AW. It is so easy to carry and i understand now why YSL named it Easy bag. It fits comfortabely on your shoulder because the handles are long and the zipper goes all the way around the bag so you can open it as wide as you need to reach out for your things. Check out the YSL section and i am sure you will find lots of good info on it.


----------



## cityoflight

LV & converse


----------



## French75

Gorgeous purchases *City* !!^^ I'm a huge fan of converse too (I think I bought 6 last summer.. )


----------



## initialed

*cityoflight* - Awesome buys! Love them all.


----------



## Ladylu1

My new sandals tribute.


----------



## am2022

got my first celine bag - a black curvy zipped luggage!!!


----------



## cityoflight

*French75* : i started to wear converse last year and now i have 5 and still waiting for another pair in gray  ^_^

*initialed* : Thank you! haven't seen you post pic with your bal bag lately 
nice to see you back ^_^



*amacasa* : Love your Celine


----------



## Ladylu1

French75 said:


> I totally fell for this little cutie : Celine envelope in red & white ! For some reason that red reminds me the red my mom used to wear at the end of the 70's when I was like 4 years old
> I'm totally going to wear it with dark blue too


 

Oh that preciousness, sooo chic.


----------



## am2022

COL: thanks dear!




cityoflight said:


> *French75* : i started to wear converse last year and now i have 5 and still waiting for another pair in gray ^_^
> 
> *initialed* : Thank you! haven't seen you post pic with your bal bag lately
> nice to see you back ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> *amacasa* : Love your Celine


----------



## baobei

OMG! Ladylu1 your YSL tribute sandals are stunning.  Are those the nude patent leather or gold metallic?


----------



## BooIn

I've been bad lately, just bought these shoes;

black leather gladiator sandals from Aldo shoes





electric blue glittery leather wedges from Junda


----------



## Ladylu1

baobei said:


> OMG! Ladylu1 your YSL tribute sandals are stunning. Are those the nude patent leather or gold metallic?


 
 Thanks baobei, are the tribute patent-leather.
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/96900


----------



## flower71

lovely purchases everyone! 
amacasa, lovin your Céline envelope ....!
ladylu, gorgy YSLs...
nanaz, that <easy> bag is awesome!


----------



## dorasonia

My YSL Arty ring came yesterday....


----------



## PearlsnFlats

wow I am loving your YSL ring! Is it gold? What type of metal?


----------



## lilflobowl

just got both this week!


----------



## ashxoxo

Newest purchases: Jeffrey Campbell Pixies in Black Suede and crrazy vintage shirt. Is it wrong to have the same exact shoe in multiple colours and materials? lol


----------



## am2022

Love the whole get up ash


----------



## wonderwoman9

nanaz - love your ysl bag
ash - you look fab!


----------



## redskater

dorasonia said:


> My YSL Arty ring came yesterday....



I want one of these sooo bad!  that color is gorgeous!  I'm very jealous!!!


----------



## dorasonia

PearlsnFlats said:


> wow I am loving your YSL ring! Is it gold? What type of metal?


 
Yeap, it's gold tone ring but I'm not sure the type of the metal they use though


----------



## 2shai_

My new Givenchy Grey Pandora and matching wallet!


----------



## French75

Congrats *2shai* ^^ it's a lovely color !

OMG ladies I have to share this. I just made a huge purchase !!! I had such a crush when I first saw it on that picture (from the sartorialist) and today I managed to find the last one in Paris in my size (the very sweet SA looked for one and even went pick it up in another store under the snow and came back with it one hour later). 
So here is my beloved new *Fendi Dress* 
I had never bought such a dress before. It's in my closet now I keep it in perfect condition for NYE. I even tried those wonderful boots but the heels are so high I felt like a giant and I might be too shy to wear them !!  Although I love them too... I need to think about it a little


----------



## Nanaz

wonderwoman9 said:


> nanaz - love your ysl bag
> ash - you look fab!


 
Thanks sweetie. Thank you flower71.
*Every one LOVE your new purchases. Congrats*.​


----------



## Nanaz

I just got my New Pelham Gucci bag on Friday. Here she is.


----------



## drati

*French*, love that dress. Congratulations. Please post a pic of you wearing it -- you'll look stunning.


----------



## cityoflight

French75 : cute dress 

i got...

Charriol watch















Ash 
Madonna Wedge Sneakers


----------



## ashxoxo

wonderwoman9 said:


> nanaz - love your ysl bag
> ash - you look fab!





amacasa said:


> Love the whole get up ash



Thanks very much!


----------



## French75

Thank you *Drati & City* I'm happy you like the dress, I just need to find the right shoes now .. something high !... so much work !!  
City, congrats on your purchases, I was at ash too today, at Printemps


----------



## LostInBal

Carvela Sparrow Lace Up Wedge Ankle Boots





Long Lashes Tweed Concealed Wedge Boots by Irregular Choice


----------



## cityoflight

with a great help from sweet woody i just brought 2 pairs of J brand Houlihan for 89$ each  

Thank you so much woody!

Color: Sharkskin










Color: West Point


----------



## tonkamama

*a little gift for myself during this "ban" period :xtree:...  I am bad :busted!!*


----------



## MissMerion

This morning I've received :santawave: my christmas present  resents
Miu Miu Mini Coffer... I'm totally in love with this cherry red, even if I'm not a red-bag girl






Here in action


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

bellissima!! it just reminds christmas colours:rockettes:coffer is a must have bag!!


----------



## MissMerion

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> bellissima!! it just reminds christmas colours:rockettes:coffer is a must have bag!!


 
Thank you sweet! ITA with you, this red is perfect for :xtree: christmas season. It's just a little small, but I don't mind. I never thought to love a red bag, but this red is really delicious like cerry! It's definitely my first (of many, I hope) Miu Miu bag!


----------



## purseinsanity

Wow!  My head is spinning with all these fabulous purchases!  Congrats everyone!!


----------



## purseinsanity

My new black Rick Owens jacket finally arrived!  

It's thinner than my DNA dust one and I LOVE how it drapes!


----------



## purseinsanity

sorry double post!


----------



## purseinsanity

And I've been lusting after this Mulberry Leopard Scarf forever!


----------



## purseinsanity

wow...didn't realize the picture was so blurry until it enlarged!  sorry!


----------



## kiwishopper

Purse: love that leopard scarf! Is it wool blend or cashmere? Can you do a quick mod pic!?


----------



## Livia1

purseinsanity said:


> My new black Rick Owens jacket finally arrived!
> 
> It's thinner than my DNA dust one and I LOVE how it drapes!




Wowsa, gorgeous jacket.
The leo scarf is really pretty.
Congrats on both.


----------



## drati

Purse, great jacket, please post some modeling pics. Would love to see. What size are you in Rick Owens?


----------



## beauxgoris

New Frye boots! (I love love love boots!)

Frye engineer in black 12R and the Veronica slouch in the dark coffee bean color.


----------



## cityoflight

got this for my bag...


----------



## silverfern

drati said:


> Purse, great jacket, please post some modeling pics. Would love to see. What size are you in Rick Owens?



*D* this might help - I got my RO just recently too. Mine's F/W so a little thicker than *purse's* gorgeous one. Congrats!


----------



## MichK

*silverfern* - that jacket is just too gorgeous for words, and fits you so beautifully. Love your tank (?) and necklace too


----------



## riry

beauxgoris said:


> New Frye boots! (I love love love boots!)
> 
> Frye engineer in black 12R and the Veronica slouch in the dark coffee bean color.


 
A fellow Frye gal!! I ONLY wear Frye boots everyday (have many pairs).
I just ordered the Carson Riding Boots in Slate last night!!

Bbags go so well with Frye boots...


----------



## Ladylu1

Me the first gift of Christmas.


----------



## MissMerion

I  Miu Miu shoes!!! Congrats on yours!!


Ladylu1 said:


> Me the first gift of Christmas.


----------



## tsuarsawan

MissMerion said:


> This morning I've received :santawave: my christmas present resents
> Miu Miu Mini Coffer... I'm totally in love with this cherry red, even if I'm not a red-bag girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in action


 
congrats, this is a stunning Red. I  Miu Miu

*purseinsanity & silverfern* love your RO jackets. wow....
*silverfern *you look so cool with yours...
I can see some awesome shoes in the background *purseinsanity *


----------



## MissMerion

*tsuarsawan* thank you so much, ITA with you, it's an hypnotic red! My first (of many others) Miu Miu


----------



## beauxgoris

riry said:


> A fellow Frye gal!! I ONLY wear Frye boots everyday (have many pairs).
> I just ordered the Carson Riding Boots in Slate last night!!
> 
> Bbags go so well with Frye boots...



^^They do indeed. So far I have

* engineers 12R in black
* veronica slouch in the dark chocolate color
* vintage tobacco colored campus boots
* campus saddle boots

plus 2 pairs of frye sandals and 2 pairs of frye wood wedge shoes. 

I do love frye, they're so well made and last for years!


----------



## allbrandspls

congrats everyone on your goodies.


----------



## petot

Beauxgoris & Riry - are Frye boots comfy for long walk/travel?
I have custom ortho too, do you think they can fit well (width wise)?
I see many ppl wear Frye boots nicely but I'm afraid they would look ugly on me.
Which style is your fave and why?


----------



## beauxgoris

petot said:


> Beauxgoris & Riry - are Frye boots comfy for long walk/travel?
> I have custom ortho too, do you think they can fit well (width wise)?
> I see many ppl wear Frye boots nicely but I'm afraid they would look ugly on me.
> Which style is your fave and why?



^^I recommend the "veronica slouch" if you google it and then look at the good photos you'll see lots of good shots of them. They're really comfy, padded on the bottom and would probably fit a wider foot well. I love frye and find them very well made.


----------



## purseinsanity

drati said:


> Purse, great jacket, please post some modeling pics. Would love to see. What size are you in Rick Owens?



Here you go.  I just threw them on over what I was wearing  so they're not the best pics ever!












And the "DNA dust":











They are both listed as A/W 2010, but the brown is definitely thicker leather and much stiffer than the black.

Drati, my DNA dust is a 40 and the black is a 44.

The black is definitely much looser but I love how it feels.  The brown is very snug across the shoulders...I'm hoping it'll stretch a little bit!


----------



## purseinsanity

silverfern said:


> *D* this might help - I got my RO just recently too. Mine's F/W so a little thicker than *purse's* gorgeous one. Congrats!



  Looks AMAZING on you!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*ladylu*, love those shoes!


----------



## purseinsanity

tsuarsawan said:


> congrats, this is a stunning Red. I  Miu Miu
> 
> *purseinsanity & silverfern* love your RO jackets. wow....
> *silverfern *you look so cool with yours...
> I can see some awesome shoes in the background *purseinsanity *



Thanks *tsuarsawan*!


----------



## silverfern

Gorgeous *purseinsanity*! Love both of your RO jackets. Sorry I don't know why I thought the black was S/S it just looks so much smoother and lighter than mine 

Thanks *mich *and *tsuarwawan*!


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thanks hon!


----------



## LostInBal

Twist & Tango Leather Skirt






Sanita Aya ankle boots in stone color!






Park Lane Fur Lined Lace Up Ankle Boot off white color


----------



## drati

*Silverfern*, love it on you. I really like how it looks all slouchy and relaxed open and then fitted and more dressy when zipped up. Can you wear it in SG or is it too warm?



silverfern said:


> *D* this might help - I got my RO just recently too. Mine's F/W so a little thicker than *purse's* gorgeous one. Congrats!


----------



## drati

Purse, great pictures, both look great on you. I am sure the brown one will give a little, esp if it feels tight ATM. I love how thin they and drapey they are, beautiful. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## drati

*Aalinne*, your shoe collection is out of this world. You keep finding these amazing pairs. Please post some modelling pics of all your new goodies, I always love seeing you with them.


----------



## purses & pugs

Christmas gifts from BF

Jeffrey Campbell studded wedges











And inside the JC shoe box he had hidden an orange box!






With an Hermès Clic Clac in black with palladium hw


----------



## kiwishopper

P&P!!! OMG!!! BF did REALLY well for Xmas! Those wedges are insanely beautiful!!!!! Look at the decorated heels!!!! I look forward to see you wearing them on your blog 
And congrats on your second Hermes cuff!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

^thank you *Kiwi*!! Yes, I'm super impressed with him, he did really good When I got my first clic clac I said so many times that I loved it to pieces, so I guess he knew he couldn't go wrong with getting me another one


----------



## purseinsanity

drati said:


> Purse, great pictures, both look great on you. I am sure the brown one will give a little, esp if it feels tight ATM. I love how thin they and drapey they are, beautiful. Thanks for posting the pics.



Thanks *drati*!  I think I like the black one a little more, just because it drapes the way I love.  The brown is stiffer, but hopefully will soften with use!


----------



## purseinsanity

*aailenn*, love all your things!

*P&P*, I love the wedges!  And of course the clic clac!  Congrats!


----------



## drati

*Purse*, I can't believe how small the sizing is on those RO jackets. You are tiny and yet the 44 looks great on you.

*P&P,* your bf did well! Great gifts -- was he under clear instructions or did he choose?

You'll  at my christmas present from DH -- a breadmaker! I don't mind at all since I just bought a new leather jacket. The breadmaker is cool, will keep the whole family happy and save me some work as I usually bake our bread.  DH and I usually put the money into something we can all share, something for the house. I'm good with that.


----------



## flower71

I am waiting for my first RO jacket (bomber style SS11 collection). I hope it'll fit OK, I am 44 and after seeing how your jackets fit you, purseinsanity, I hope it'll fit me OK...You look great BTW!
P&P, such a bf, love your clic clac! GM, a dream...my wrists are so big, luckily for me, lol


----------



## drati

flower71 said:


> I am waiting for my first RO jacket (bomber style SS11 collection). I hope it'll fit OK, I am 44 and after seeing how your jackets fit you, purseinsanity, I hope it'll fit me OK...You look great BTW!
> P&P, such a bf, love your clic clac! GM, a dream...my wrists are so big, luckily for me, lol



Can't wait to see *flower* -- please post some pictures. What colour did you get?


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> Christmas gifts from BF
> 
> Jeffrey Campbell studded wedges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And inside the JC shoe box he had hidden an orange box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With an Hermès Clic Clac in black with palladium hw


 

ooh my, your DB is so sweet **A*.* Love your Jeffrey Campbell wedges! They will look awesome sweetie. As for your Hermès Clic Clac, great choice. Your man has great taste & is so thoughtful choosing the right gifts for you my dear. You deserve it **A*,* you've been a good girl.


----------



## malteserus

@BlondieJ It's beautiful!  I've been wanting it for a while too!


----------



## malteserus

@ purses & pugs You've been good this year!  

Awesome gifts!



purses & pugs said:


> Christmas gifts from BF
> 
> Jeffrey Campbell studded wedges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And inside the JC shoe box he had hidden an orange box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With an Hermès Clic Clac in black with palladium hw


----------



## malteserus

So pretty!!!



tonkamama said:


> *a little gift for myself during this "ban" period :xtree:...  I am bad :busted!!*


----------



## purses & pugs

*purseinsanity*, thank you so much! I know you like the clic clacs 
Hey, you are looking fabolous in your RO jackets and I also love your sparkling CLs!

*Drati*, thanks! He was under clear instructions when it comes to the shoes (he would never ever find those of his own) but the clic clac came as a total surprise so I'm really impressed! 
A breadmaking machine is a really nice gift since you and DH buy each other gifts you can all share, and it'll make your days easier for sure

*flower71*, thank you! Yes, the GMs suites me better too, I do not have tiy wrists either And I can't wait to see your new jacket!

*tsuarsawan *T**, thank you so much! I must say I was very surprised that he got me a H bracelet! He said he should have filmed me when I opened up the Jeffrey Campbell shoe box because he had hid the orange H box inside it. My face was like this when I saw it, haha

*malteserus*, thank you! I must have been a good girl to deserve this


----------



## purseinsanity

drati said:


> *Purse*, I can't believe how small the sizing is on those RO jackets. You are tiny and yet the 44 looks great on you.
> 
> *P&P,* your bf did well! Great gifts -- was he under clear instructions or did he choose?
> 
> You'll  at my christmas present from DH -- a breadmaker! I don't mind at all since I just bought a new leather jacket. The breadmaker is cool, will keep the whole family happy and save me some work as I usually bake our bread.  DH and I usually put the money into something we can all share, something for the house. I'm good with that.



  LOL...it was a little shocking, I must admit!  I can go as low as a 36 in Balenciaga jackets, so 44 in Rick Owens makes me feel I gained too much weight during the holidays!  But, hey, it's all about the fit right?  I have to remind myself to not care what the tag says, but rather how it feels on my body!

I love the idea of a breadmaker...a gift truly the whole family can enjoy.  I have to remind myself of that next year...I have to give one to my mom!    I stink at cooking but I love, love, LOVE bread!  It's the gift that keeps on giving!


----------



## drati

You're absolutely right about that. I have been told before that RO jackets run incredibly small. You are in great shape, very slim and look wonderful so who cares what the label says? I am a giant compared to you, could never squeeze into a sz 36 Bal jacket and probably not a RO's jacket either. 

And yes, the breadmaker will be very popular in our house. I have three kids who often bring home friends, have to make endless lunches and a loaf of bread can disappear in half a day here. I love cooking and making bread (I really like knowing exactly what's in the food we're eating) so this will be a huge help for me. And everybody will be happy to wake up to freshly baked bread. It's just, you know, so different from the other gifts we've seen her. 



purseinsanity said:


> LOL...it was a little shocking, I must admit!  I can go as low as a 36 in Balenciaga jackets, so 44 in Rick Owens makes me feel I gained too much weight during the holidays!  But, hey, it's all about the fit right?  I have to remind myself to not care what the tag says, but rather how it feels on my body!
> 
> I love the idea of a breadmaker...a gift truly the whole family can enjoy.  I have to remind myself of that next year...I have to give one to my mom!    I stink at cooking but I love, love, LOVE bread!  It's the gift that keeps on giving!


----------



## drati

*P&P*, what does GM stand for?


----------



## purses & pugs

drati said:


> *P&P*, what does GM stand for?



It means grande modèle, a large size. The clic clac comes in two different sizes (GM and PM = petite modèle) in the one I have, and also in a more narrow version. But I think flower71 referred to the "wide" version as GM in this case.


----------



## wonderwoman9

Aalinne you always have the most amazing shoes!!


----------



## drati

purses & pugs said:


> It means grande modèle, a large size. The clic clac comes in two different sizes (GM and PM = petite modèle) in the one I have, and also in a more narrow version. But I think flower71 referred to the "wide" version as GM in this case.



Aha, thanks. 

(BTW, love the Christmas pictures on your blog, so pretty! We celebrate on Christmas Eve too. )


----------



## liters

never knew this thread could be so dangerous. here's my Alexander Wang Luggage Rocco. took some comparison pics with my city


----------



## purseinsanity

*P&P*, just saw your blog for the first time!  Love it!


----------



## purses & pugs

drati said:


> Aha, thanks.
> 
> (BTW, love the Christmas pictures on your blog, so pretty! We celebrate on Christmas Eve too. )


Thank you! I didn't know you celebrated on Christmas Eve too, seems like NZ and Norway have a few things in common



purseinsanity said:


> *P&P*, just saw your blog for the first time!  Love it!


Thank you very much, glad you like it!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Liters*, your Rocco is very pretty, I love this shade of brown! Congrats (and yes, this thread is very dangerous)


----------



## purses & pugs

Santa (aka myself) brought me a new bag for Christmas! Here is my brand new Céline Envelope Luggage in wine red

But I'm not sure if I's a keeper because I got the largest sz (Medium) which is HUGE!! Bigger than I expected and maybe a little too big? They are hard to find so if I return it I'm not sure I'll be able to find the smaller sz (Mini). What do you ladies think?


----------



## BooIn

My goodness *purses & pugs*, your Celine luggage is so luxurious! I say keep it! But it's just me. Wine color is indeed a rare one.


----------



## silverfern

*P&P* it's gorgeous and it doesn't look too big on you but TBH my preferred size in this style is the Mini.

Is it really heavy with all your stuff in it and do you need the extra space?

The Luggages are a bit hard to track down at the moment but I think you should really be in love with it to keep it - just my 2cents


----------



## liters

thanks *purses & pugs*
i love your collection ! the wine is divine, but if you're not 100% about it...


----------



## sonyaGB

P&P the bag looks amazing on you -- if its about look -- then no worries -- you wear it very well.


----------



## bergafer3

P&P Love you coat  who makes it? you have get style


----------



## purseinsanity

*P&P*, I love your Celine!  It's gorgeous!  On a side note, how to you manage to look so fabulous in wintry weather?  I look absolutely horrendous!


----------



## purses & pugs

*BooIn*, thank you! Yes, the Céline bags are very luxurious and high quality. I really love this bag, it's only that it came in a size bigger than I expected


*silverfern*, thank you! I sure do love your gorgeous red Céline Box as well! Today I put my usual daily stuff and an extra thick cardigan and a beanie in this bag and it wasn't too heavy. Yes, it's heavier than a City but I don't think it's any heavier than i.e. a GH Work. And I can wear it on the shoulder, I don't think I can do that with the Mini sz so that is a plus I would prefer the Mini sz too, but then again I can use this bag for traveling and for those days I need to carry a lot of stuff. I need to sleep on it I think!

*liters*, thank you, I really love this bag The color is perfect, it's just than I'm a bit worry that the size looks too big on me. I need a little time to figure it out I guess.

*sonya*, yes, it's about the look so thank you, I'm happy to hear you think I look OK with it I do need a big bag sometimes. 

*bergafer*, thank you so much! The coat is from Burberry Prorsum

*purseinsanity*, thank you, you are too sweet It's not easy to try to look a little stylish in this cold winter weather, but Norwegians are used to it so I guess a lot of clothing stores here try to make the best out of it


----------



## drati

purses & pugs said:


> Thank you! I didn't know you celebrated on Christmas Eve too, seems like NZ and Norway have a few things in common



Oh New Zealanders celebrate on Christmas Day; we celebrate on Christmas Eve because I grew up in Germany. So it's a North European thing rather than a NZ-Norway thing. We do have amazing landscape and fjords in common, and lots of sea, although our climate here is very different. 

Your celine looks nice but I agree with *silverfern*, only keep her if you love the size.


----------



## NYCavalier

My non-Bal Xmas presents!!!!!!!


----------



## CeeJay

Oh **P&P** .. you got the Wine Celine Luggage Envelope Tote!!!! OMG .. that's the one that I really wanted, but they were completely sold out state-side, so I settled for the Anthra Mini Luggage Envelope.  It's gorgeous; the leather is divine, but WOW - it is HEAVY once I fill it up with the necessities!  After carrying it for a few days, I had to take a break and go back to my Bal bags!  

I say .. carry it around for a few days; if you still don't feel the love, you can always sell it .. these bags are so hard to find, I'm sure you would get a buyer!


----------



## purses & pugs

CeeJay said:


> Oh **P&P** .. you got the Wine Celine Luggage Envelope Tote!!!! OMG .. that's the one that I really wanted, but they were completely sold out state-side, so I settled for the Anthra Mini Luggage Envelope.  It's gorgeous; the leather is divine, but WOW - it is HEAVY once I fill it up with the necessities!  After carrying it for a few days, I had to take a break and go back to my Bal bags!
> 
> I say .. carry it around for a few days; if you still don't feel the love, you can always sell it .. these bags are so hard to find, I'm sure you would get a buyer!



Thanks CeeJay I'm very happy I managed to find the Envelope, they are super hard to find! That is why I have a really hard time to send it back because I probably will not find another one in the Mini sz. I absolutely love the color and the leather is TDF and smells incredible good! I honestly thought they would be more heavy though, but of course they are heavier than Bals, especially RH bags. It's a good thing we have both and can rotate a little 

And you are right, it's perhaps easy to resell so I'll carry it for a few days and see what I think. Do you think it looks too big? Did you originally want the wine in Medium?


----------



## o_luxurious

*P&P* - OMG your Celine is so gorgeous! Love the color and the leather looks great but I agree about the size. It's a big big for a "medium" but since it would be hard to find the same color in the small and you can definitely pull it off, you should keep it. Congrats!

*NYCavalier* - Congrats on your Xmas goodies! LOVE your Chanels & the Cartier. I especially love the Caviar flap and the necklace.


----------



## purses & pugs

drati said:


> Oh New Zealanders celebrate on Christmas Day; we celebrate on Christmas Eve because I grew up in Germany. So it's a North European thing rather than a NZ-Norway thing. We do have amazing landscape and fjords in common, and lots of sea, although our climate here is very different.
> 
> Your celine looks nice but I agree with *silverfern*, only keep her if you love the size.



Aha I see, so you're originally German Yes, North Europeans celebrate in the 24th and I this we are pretty much the only ones that do that so I thought it was a funny thing if NZ did too! but I'm glad you brought some of the Germans traditions with you.

Reg. my Céline, I like the size, my only worry is that I'm afraid it looks silly on me because it's so big. The smaller sz, Mini, would be my first choice but it's probably impossible to find. Another good thing about the Medium sz is that it can be worn on the shoulders, I dont think I can with the Mini.


----------



## purses & pugs

o_luxurious said:


> *P&P* - OMG your Celine is so gorgeous! Love the color and the leather looks great but I agree about the size. It's a big big for a "medium" but since it would be hard to find the same color in the small and you can definitely pull it off, you should keep it.



Thank you I really love it and I'm going to carry it to work a couple of days now and see if I can get used to the big sz. I think my problem is that I was expecting a bag in the Mini sz and was a little overwhelmed when I got the Medium!


----------



## French75

Just saw your Celine *PP* !! What a gorgeous bag, I can see the high quality through the screen, you look very chic !! I don't think it looks too big, but it depends on how many things you usually carry


----------



## tsuarsawan

ooh wow **AM** I love the Céline Envelope Luggage in wine Red. You were right, it's very well made. The color is beautiful & it looks so elegant on you sweetie. You sure get your monies worth, that's for sure.  IMHO, I think it's a little to big. The next size down would be perfect .


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

purses & pugs said:


> Santa (aka myself) brought me a new bag for Christmas! Here is my brand new Céline Envelope Luggage in wine red
> 
> But I'm not sure if I's a keeper because I got the largest sz (Medium) which is HUGE!! Bigger than I expected and maybe a little too big? They are hard to find so if I return it I'm not sure I'll be able to find the smaller sz (Mini). What do you ladies think?



I love the bag, but I really love the coat.  Who is it by?


----------



## MichK

More Celine...

My black Micro Shopper on the left, and black classic box bag on the right. Not typically a fan of black bags, but love how they turn out in these two styles.






Some mod pics... first, the Shopper...










Then the box bag...






Am also wearing my Current/Elliot skinny cargo jeans, which I'm very much in love with at the moment


----------



## roey

Okay, I am really loving the Celine bags P&P and Mich!  I love how tailored and structured they are, very polished.  Congrats!!


----------



## MichK

^^ Thanks, *roey*! I guessed you'd like them, given how you love Chanel


----------



## pbdb

just bought another pair of lanvin black flats with the crystal bow and the Golden Goose flat boots!!!
have the boot with me now and wore them and still waiting for the Lanvins to arrive from Italy!!!


----------



## drati

purses & pugs said:


> Aha I see, so you're originally German Yes, North Europeans celebrate in the 24th and I this we are pretty much the only ones that do that so I thought it was a funny thing if NZ did too! but I'm glad you brought some of the Germans traditions with you.



I must say, my whole family likes it like this. DH is New Zealander and our kids were all born here but we are firm in celebrating on Christmas Eve.  It's quite nice because we often get a double celebration as we usually have Christmas dinner with DH's family on Christmas Day. 

Sounds like you love your celine. Congratulations, it's a nice contrast to your slouchy Bals.


----------



## purses & pugs

*French*, thank you! You know the high quality of Céline since you have that gorgeous little shoulder/evening bag. And I'm happy to hear you don't think it looks too big (that is what I want to convince myself of 100%, lol)

**T**, thank you very much Like I mentioned, I thought this style only came in one sz, the smaller Mini, so I was a little surprised and overwhelmed when it arrived in Medium! I cannot help but love the bag, but I need to figure out if I can get used to the larger size!

*AStarN20Pearls*, thanks so much the coat is from Burberry Prorsum.

*Mich*, again, I cannot say it enough, both your Micro and Box is so pretty and classic and you look amazing with them both!

*Roey*, thank you very much! It's a nice change from the Bbags, I like that it's totally different.

*drati*, that's great, you get the best of the best 
Yes, the Céline is a nice contrast to Bbags. I really love it, but I must get used to the enorous sz!


----------



## purses & pugs

Sorry to bother you with more pics of my Céline Envelope but I took a few pics today as well with a different outfit, mainly for myself so I can see how it looks on, but I post here too so you can take a second look


----------



## Ladylu1

MichK said:


> More Celine...
> 
> My black Micro Shopper on the left, and black classic box bag on the right. Not typically a fan of black bags, but love how they turn out in these two styles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some mod pics... first, the Shopper...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the box bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am also wearing my Current/Elliot skinny cargo jeans, which I'm very much in love with at the moment


 


Ohhhh ..... fantastic!! I am charmed with them.
 Congratulations..

*P&P*  also I like yours but I see it too big.


----------



## tsuarsawan

ooh *MichK* your Micro Shopper looks wonderful on you. This is the perfect size. You wear her well. Enjoy both beauties. 


*purses & pugs* the wine Red is really a classic color & it looks gorgeous on you. Keep it if your 100% happy & comfortable with it. If not change it for the next size down.  I do like the size of *MichK* Micro shopper. 
Can you get the Envelope in that size too?


----------



## purses & pugs

*Ladylu1*, thank you! I agree it's a tad bit big, but I slowly getting used to it.

*tsuarsawan*, thanks dear If it was easy to track down another Envelope in wine in the Mini sz I would do it right away, but it's not easy at all since the Envelope is seasonal and is not in the new SS 2011 collection The Envelope Luggage only comes in Mini and Medium sz, the Zip Luggage that Mich has comes in Nano (?), Micro, Mini, Medium and Shoulder. For me the Mini would be perfect, but I also could use a big bag for travelling, work and shopping since most of my other bags are Citys and clutches. Oh decisons, decisions...


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> *Ladylu1*, thank you! I agree it's a tad bit big, but I slowly getting used to it.
> 
> *tsuarsawan*, thanks dear If it was easy to track down another Envelope in wine in the Mini sz I would do it right away, but it's not easy at all since the Envelope is seasonal and is not in the new SS 2011 collection The Envelope Luggage only comes in Mini and Medium sz, the Zip Luggage that Mich has comes in Nano (?), Micro, Mini, Medium and Shoulder. For me the Mini would be perfect, but I also could use a big bag for travelling, work and shopping since most of my other bags are Citys and clutches. Oh decisons, decisions...


 

ooh **AM** I didn't realize it was that difficult to track down. Fair enough sweetie. Don't be so sad. It looks gorgeous on you. The color is just divine, hun. Your right, it would be an excellent travel, work & shopping bag.. A very elegant one...


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> ooh **AM** I didn't realize it was that difficult to track down. Fair enough sweetie. Don't be so sad. It looks gorgeous on you. The color is just divine, hun. Your right, it would be an excellent travel, work & shopping bag.. A very elegant one...



Of course you couldn't know, I only know this stuff now since I got obsessed with Céline and are stalking the Céline threads Thanks for your support sweetie. I have never had so much issue wether to keep a bag or not, usually I buy Bal so I know exactely what I get This is a new brand for me so that could also be a reason I get a little insecure.


----------



## flower71

Hi, I am not often on this thread but I love to lurk...
*P&P*, congrats on your new Celine, but after reading your posts, I feel you need to be convinced about the size and fit...I think honestly if you are not 100% sure, given the price of these bags (i have the Classic Box) you should really have it refunded and wait for the right bag to come your way...I love the wine colour, looks great with your colouring, but it does look a tad big? Hope it helps
*MichK*, you look fabulous with both bags, we're bag twins...! And love your heels too
I remember trying the Celine Envelopes on at the Printemps Paris and I told myself that I needed more a mini and not a medium (although I was getting ready for a medium!)


----------



## purses & pugs

*flower*, thank you! Yes, I needed to be a little convinced because, as I have mention earlier, I did not know the Envelope came in two sizes so I automaticly thought I got the Mini and was a little overwhelmed when I realized I got a bigger one. I think it's a bit on the large side, but I used it today for some shopping at H&M (sale!) and it was so nice to have a big bag to throw the new stuff in! And I can wear it on the shoulder which is a big plus.


----------



## lizmarielowe

*MichK* I love your new bags.. and your shoes!! (:


----------



## o_luxurious

*MichK* - Love your Celines! I didn't know they had a micro size for the luggage bag. They both look fantastic on you. Congrats!


----------



## Livia1

*p&p*, your Celine is gorgeous and I really like the colour! However, I do think it's slightly too big on you. I didn't want to say anything at first because you only posted pics showing half of you  I know you're taller than I initially imagined so I thought perhaps it would still work. But now you posted a "better"/almost full size pic and I do think it's too big for you.
But that's just me and I've never been a fan of oversized bags. I do get the feeling you're not completely convinced yourself and that you're holding on to this bag mostly because it's hard to find. 
You're a Bal lover so you know this as well as I do; the HG _will _turn up eventually so I'd wait for the perfect one


----------



## kiwishopper

*NYCavalier*, I think I have just fainted looking at your Xmas pressies.....OMG!! Love all the Chanel but I especially love the Cartier watch!!!! You must have been really really good this year for Santa to bring you the whole loads lol

And *MichK*, you must have the longest pair of legs on an asian girl!!  The black Celine look so classy on you! Love those black pumps too!!


----------



## Livia1

MichK said:


> More Celine...
> 
> My black Micro Shopper on the left, and black classic box bag on the right. Not typically a fan of black bags, but love how they turn out in these two styles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some mod pics... first, the Shopper...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the box bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am also wearing my Current/Elliot skinny cargo jeans, which I'm very much in love with at the moment




Omg, loveeee the box!!
Really like the shopper in black too.
You look gorgeous with both, Mich.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

MichK said:


> More Celine...
> 
> My black Micro Shopper on the left, and black classic box bag on the right. Not typically a fan of black bags, but love how they turn out in these two styles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some mod pics... first, the Shopper...
> Am also wearing my Current/Elliot skinny cargo jeans, which I'm very much in love with at the moment


omg:i can only say wowwwwww!!:urock:


----------



## drati

*P&P*, thanks for the extra pics. You look comfortable with it so perhaps just keep and enjoy? It's nice to have some extra room in a bag -- that's one reason I love my Bal shoppers so much.

*MichK*, gorgeous purchases, congratulations. Love your shoes too -- looking great.


----------



## MichK

Thanks, *p&p*! I have to say that you're looking more comfortable with your Envelope luggage, so I think you're going to make it work! I like how it looks on your shoulder.

*Ladylu1* - thank you, dear!

*tsuarsawan* - thank you! That's too sweet of you.

*flower71* - yay! 

*lizmarielowe* - thank you!

*o_luxurious* - yeah, I didn't know either till I went into the shop and saw it and was immediately taken with it  Thanks!

*kiwishopper* - thanks, dear! But it's the heels that do the work, lol.

*Livia1* - thank you, sweetie! Miss chatting with you... 

*ChloeG* - thank you, dear 

And *drati*, thank you


----------



## wenrich

Michk! I love the celine and your legs! Your heels are gorgeous..
You always wow me with the way you carry each bag..from papier tote bal.. till now !!!


----------



## MichK

Thanks, *wenrich*! Too kind of you.


----------



## antakusuma

Sorry for the very big pictures... I've digressed from Balenciaga while waiting for a maxi twiggy to come along. Here's the Miumiu bow satchel in Palissandro and the cartier trinity.


----------



## MichK

^^ Gorgeous!! The bag, the ring and you!


----------



## antakusuma

^ thank you! *blushing*


----------



## silverfern

Gorgeous *antakusuma*.

Been loving me some Celine lately 

F/W 2010 suede wedges





Red Classic Box


----------



## cityoflight

MichK :  your black celine 

i got red snow boots ^_^


----------



## pilatesworks

Congrats on all these lovely purchases, and happy New Year everyone! 

I have a few new things: 

A few more things: 
4.04 ctw Tennis Bracelet: 





Tiffany necklace: 






LV Bleu Nuit Scarf: 






Dark Grey Vince leather jacket:


----------



## cali_to_ny

pilatesworks said:


> Congrats on all these lovely purchases, and happy New Year everyone!
> 
> I have a few new things:
> 
> A few more things:
> 4.04 ctw Tennis Bracelet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiffany necklace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV Bleu Nuit Scarf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Grey Vince leather jacket:


LOVE the LV scarf it looks fabulous on you!!


----------



## antakusuma

Interesting celine line this season. 



silverfern said:


> Gorgeous *antakusuma*.
> 
> Been loving me some Celine lately
> 
> F/W 2010 suede wedges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Classic Box


----------



## drati

*antakusuma*, looking great! lovely bow bag and you wear it well. 

*Silverfern*, love your shoes and bag, gorgeous. 

*Leslie*, your new leather jacket looks so soft -- how are you liking it? What is this style called?


----------



## lilflobowl

Valentino Bow Dorsays









Prada Bear





Gucci iPhone Case





Prada Bow Flats









Cesare Paciotti OTK boots


----------



## antakusuma

Thanks drati. i've digressed to miu miu while waiting for the perfect balenciaga messenger style bag. I tried on the folk and i don't think i can pull off the "postman" look. The velo is waaay too long, same goes for the town. So now i'm patiently waiting for my maxi twiggy in the right colour.


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> *p&p*, your Celine is gorgeous and I really like the colour! However, I do think it's slightly too big on you. I didn't want to say anything at first because you only posted pics showing half of you  I know you're taller than I initially imagined so I thought perhaps it would still work. But now you posted a "better"/almost full size pic and I do think it's too big for you.
> But that's just me and I've never been a fan of oversized bags. I do get the feeling you're not completely convinced yourself and that you're holding on to this bag mostly because it's hard to find.
> You're a Bal lover so you know this as well as I do; the HG _will _turn up eventually so I'd wait for the perfect one



Thank you Livia, and also I can totally see your point about the size. I have been debating if I'm holdingon to it becuase it's very hard to find another one in a smaller size, but I've used it a couple of times now and I'm getting more and more used to the size. Also I have mainly City bags and smaller bags except my two Works and WE so it's pretty nice to have a large size bag too with a different look. And most importantly, i really love it so I've decided to keep it I took a pic with my Marine Work for comparison:


----------



## purses & pugs

drati said:


> *P&P*, thanks for the extra pics. You look comfortable with it so perhaps just keep and enjoy? It's nice to have some extra room in a bag -- that's one reason I love my Bal shoppers so much.



Thank you, I have decided to keep and enjoy


----------



## purses & pugs

MichK said:


> Thanks, *p&p*! I have to say that you're looking more comfortable with your Envelope luggage, so I think you're going to make it work! I like how it looks on your shoulder.


Thank you very much Mich I've decided it's a keeper!


----------



## purses & pugs

*antakusuma*, love your Miu Miu, this is a great bag and you rock it! And your ring is gorgeous

*silverfern*, your Céline wedges is so pretty! And you know I adore your red Box

*COL*, cool shoes, love the red color!

*Leslie*, love your new goodies! That leather jacket is TDF

*lilflobowl*, so many pretty purchases, especially love those boots!


----------



## lilflobowl

Thanks *p&p*! glag you decided to keep the Celine luggage; the colour is great & I like how it looks when carried on the shoulder!


----------



## purses & pugs

^thank you *lilflobowl*, glad you like it


----------



## AALSRS

cityoflight said:


> MichK :  your black celine
> 
> i got red snow boots ^_^


 

I love your snow boots!  Mind if I ask what brand they are?


----------



## La Vanguardia

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!*

So, what's my first shopping of the year?  I found something that will perfectly go together with my Bal moto jacket ... a Lanvin T-shirt! NOT a Lanvin for H&M but *THE* Lanvin LOL! 

Pics and full details in my blog: http://www.deuxarmoires.com/


----------



## NicoleC

A couple of recent acquisitions:

My first YSL 







and Hermes


----------



## cityoflight

AALSRS : Thank you! the brand is Cougar ^_^



AALSRS said:


> I love your snow boots!  Mind if I ask what brand they are?


----------



## cityoflight

purses & pugs : Thank you


----------



## roey

AM - I am glad you are keeping the Celine.  I think what can happen is that we get so used to seeing our Bal members modeling Bal bags that when we see something different our eyes cannot comprehend the different proportions!  I don't think the bag wears you at all - you wear it well and have the right proportions (height) to carry it off.


----------



## cali_to_ny

I needed a "foul weather" bag so I got this Jimmy Choo glazed canvas PEP tote.  It has a fun punk edge and the "NY/LA" motif is perfect for me!.


----------



## TravelBug

I've been MIA from the Bal forum for a while - been lusting after jewelry instead.     But I am being drawn back, again.  However, before I purchase another  Bal bag I cheated with another designer ... Alexander Wang.  Here are a  few pictures of my AW Darcy bag and my beloved Anthracite Giant Day.


----------



## drati

^^^ lovely bag travelbug. Your anthra day is gorgeous too.


----------



## purses & pugs

*LaVan*, love your Lanvin t-shirt!

*NicoleC*, lovely bags! The color of you H is so pretty

*cali_to_ny*, this is such a fun bag and perfect for rainy days!

*TravelBug*, you AW is wonderful, I even almost got one myself in mustard!


----------



## purses & pugs

roey said:


> AM - I am glad you are keeping the Celine.  I think what can happen is that we get so used to seeing our Bal members modeling Bal bags that when we see something different our eyes cannot comprehend the different proportions!  I don't think the bag wears you at all - you wear it well and have the right proportions (height) to carry it off.



Thank you so much Roey, I really appreciate it You have a good point here, and also since I'm a City lover it took me a little while to get used to this size. Bit it's nice to have something completely different to vary with!


----------



## LostInBal

Thank you so much ladies for your always sweet comments, luv you all!

Today wearing the irregular choice tweed clog boots, sooooo comfy!;P


----------



## antakusuma

thanks purses & pugs. love reading ur blog.


----------



## Livia1

*p&p*, I'm glad you're keeping it. It really is a gorgeous bag and *Roey *has a point ... I'm used to seeing you with City's or Bayswater (same shape, sort of) so maybe it's just that it is very different. And it is meant to be a big bag, non. Btw, I never meant to say it was _much _too big just ... well ... different, perhaps 
As long as you love it


----------



## purses & pugs

aalinne_72 said:


> Thank you so much ladies for your always sweet comments, luv you all!
> 
> Today wearing the irregular choice tweed clog boots, sooooo comfy!;P



you have such a cool style, aalinne



antakusuma said:


> thanks purses & pugs. love reading ur blog.


Thank you dear



Livia1 said:


> *p&p*, I'm glad you're keeping it. It really is a gorgeous bag and *Roey *has a point ... I'm used to seeing you with City's or Bayswater (same shape, sort of) so maybe it's just that it is very different. And it is meant to be a big bag, non. Btw, I never meant to say it was _much _too big just ... well ... different, perhaps
> As long as you love it


No worries sweet S, some like small bags and some like big. I think I like them both, depending what you purpose you'll use it for. I'm happy to hear you think it's nice though. Different but nice


----------



## La Vanguardia

purses & pugs said:


> *LaVan*, love your Lanvin t-shirt



Thanks *purses & pugs!* I'm glad I found one at yoox.com!


----------



## am2022

Love all of these...
esp the boots!!!











Prada Bear





Gucci iPhone Case





Prada Bow Flats









Cesare Paciotti OTK boots









[/QUOTE]


----------



## am2022

ive been recently lusting after shoes!!!

i still have to decide which ones to keep!!!

1. just ordered these! Zanotti savana wedges in leopard!


----------



## am2022

these ones just arrived!  Burberry over the knee boots!


----------



## am2022

last ones!  Rag and bone mallory lace ups!


----------



## foxymom

amacasa ---- i looove these shoes! where can i purchase them? soooo pretty!!! 



amacasa said:


> Love all of these...
> esp the boots!!!


----------



## mayen120

i already put this in the shoe thread but i want to share it with the balenciaga ladies 






sigh  i need an orange bag


----------



## pbdb

I just received the last of what I was waiting for before I ca do a reveal in one go.
here are my non-Bal goodies!!! 

LANVIN Blue flats with pompom
Lanvin Black flats with crystal bow
Lanvin Blue flats with crystal rows
Golden Goose Flat Boots


----------



## silverfern

Love the Tributes *mayen *- I have the same pair in camel patent 

MORE gorgy Lanvin flats *pbdb*! You'll be able top open up a store soon


----------



## tsuarsawan

wow... huge congrats* pbdb*, love all of them. Your the Queen of flat shoes my dear. They all look so comfy, gorgeous...


----------



## pbdb

^^thanks *silverfern* for your funny comment (hmmmm...I wonder..... opening a store...) and to you to dear **T**, I beleive it is an obsession: my Lanvin hunt,  though I promised myself since I have enough of the classic ballet styles , will just go for the special designs and also maybe cut back on "hoarding" as well.


----------



## stylelover

Hey....ladies,this is my last purchase for 2010;
A Goyard St.louis






Lastly my Christmas present;
Prada bag charm- Edward... He is sooo cute


----------



## mpgtown99

silverfern said:


> *D* this might help - I got my RO just recently too. Mine's F/W so a little thicker than *purse's* gorgeous one. Congrats!


 
*silverfern*, I love how the Rick Owens jacket fits you!!  I'm seriously contemplating getting one.  Is this the blister jacket or the regular lambskin one?  And was wondering what size you're wearing.  I heard they run small.  I'm between a US 4 and 6, and can't decide if I should get a 40, 42 or 44.  Thanks!


----------



## nicole2730

my new love:* ALEXANDER WANG ROCCO*! with BLACK STUDS!


----------



## Livia1

^ A non-Bal for you 
It's gorgeous.
Many congrats and it's nice to see you back here, Nicole


----------



## nicole2730

Livia1 said:


> ^ A non-Bal for you
> It's gorgeous.
> Many congrats and it's nice to see you back here, Nicole



^^ aww, thanks Livia.. i've been away from BAL for a while now, peeking in now and again. BAL hasn't been rocking my boat lately - except for all these new *MAXI TWIGGY's* i've been seeing, especially rere's black one!


----------



## Livia1

nicole2730 said:


> ^^ aww, thanks Livia.. i've been away from BAL for a while now, peeking in now and again. BAL hasn't been rocking my boat lately - except for all these new *MAXI TWIGGY's* i've been seeing, especially rere's black one!



Yeah, RERE's black Maxi Twiggy is gorgeous.
Glad to hear you're at least peeking in every now and then.
I haven't been tempted much myself lately. Except for Anthra RGGH - such a gorgeous combo.
Hope all is well out your way.


----------



## La Vanguardia

3.1 Phillip Lim top on sale from brownsfashion.com

I can't wait to wear it ... with a more subdued all black look than the gold leggings from Browns Fashion LOL!


----------



## LostInBal

This cute one from a spanish designer called LE CHARME DE SON SAC. Agneau leather, color: mare green


----------



## Ladylu1

I you present to my new babies.


----------



## am2022

oh so pretty.
funny you just got on the rocco bag..
ive been contemplating a black rocco vs either a PS1 or an Alexa?

How is it? how about the leather?
Modelling pics pls.

Good to see you again nicole!



nicole2730 said:


> my new love:* ALEXANDER WANG ROCCO*! with BLACK STUDS!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Ladylu1*, your new YSL's is totally insane, I absolutely love them!!!


----------



## Delta912

Ssshh...

Gucci Denim








Tory Burch






Gucci


----------



## Ladylu1

purses & pugs said:


> *Ladylu1*, your new YSL's is totally insane, I absolutely love them!!!


 

Thanks p&p.......You would take them very well.


----------



## eggpudding

^They're even more breathtaking than stock pics! Love them!


----------



## Nanaz

nicole2730 said:


> my new love:* ALEXANDER WANG ROCCO*! with BLACK STUDS!


nicole sweetie congrats. You will love this bag. I have it and i adore it.


----------



## diaraqmon

soooo happy with my new purchase!


----------



## am2022

diaraqmon said:


> soooo happy with my new purchase!


----------



## missty4

My other bag love is Hayden Harnett! I love their collaboration with Disney pieces! They have a line for both Tron and Fantasia inspired Limited Edition pieces. 

This particular piece is from the Fantasia line. Love the cathedral etching embossing (so unique)! Love the anthropomorphic clasp (half the fun is unlocking it) and the gummetal spike studs.... 
















anthropomorphic clasp





when open reveals coin pocket





back has magnetic snap closure





that opens to main section for your cards and bills





royal violet lining


----------



## pilatesworks

Beautiful purchases everyone! 

F+B Black Eternity boots:


----------



## drati

^^^ Pilates, how are you finding your Eternities? They look really great on you.

I almost got a pair a year ago but in the end decided to get a pair of Emma boots. I love them, they are so comfy and cool looking with skirts and dresses. But I can't quite get the Eternity boot out of my mind ...


----------



## pilatesworks

Hi Drati! 
I LOVE them, SO much! 
 I am going to order a pair in Rabbit ( brown/grey color that online looks like the 09 Khaki Moto) 
They are SO comfy, too!
 I HIGHLY recommend them, you should go for a pair for next winter! 

BTW, you had asked about the other leather jacket I got, it is Vince and here is a photo for you....
( it is 'paper leather', feels like fabric to me. This is a very fitted style, very similar to RO)


----------



## beauxgoris

*pilatesworks* - I love those boots.


----------



## pbdb

Congrats Leslie!!!!

I also have the F+B boots but the Bi style Like the Eternity but with heels and removable shaft... and I also own 3 Vince paper leather jackets ..in black XS with shorter collar and  dark brown Sm like yours and a chestnut brown XS with pockets . Love them!!! perfect for Hong Kong cool weather and for those cold days, my Bal moto jacket is just perfect.


----------



## diaraqmon

ooo pilates! i LOVE your shoes! i have the same pair... I was surprised to find them so comfortable...through a little tricky in the snow/ slick ground  ENJOY!!!


----------



## naling

I love my Eternity boots, but even more so, I love the shorter F+B motorcycle ones. They've been through the rain, sleet, and snow - and they just get better with age! I get compliments every time I wear them. 

But what I really wanted to share is...I FINALLY GOT A RICK OWENS LEATHER JACKET!!!  Will post pics tomorrow!


----------



## purseinsanity

^Ooooh congrats!! Love RO!


----------



## purseinsanity

Great boots and jacket Leslie!


----------



## purseinsanity

*missty4*, love the wallet!


----------



## allbrandspls

Ladylu1 said:


> I you present to my new babies.


These are absolutely stunning, love them. Congrats!!!! I need a pair.


----------



## Ladylu1

allbrandspls said:


> These are absolutely stunning, love them. Congrats!!!! I need a pair.


 
Thanks allbrandspls.
These have just come to me.


----------



## pixiejenna

I managed to snag two Missoni scarfs on the billiondollarbabes.com sale and I got the shipping confirmation today!


----------



## dannkat

Iris Kelly double tour bracelet, reversible double looping rubis/tan bracelet, ombre phw CDC and barenia amulette





The amulette can be worn in several way:


----------



## beauxgoris

*FINALLY* purchased my Isabel Marant booties! Photos are from one of our favorite fashion blog balenciaga lover!


----------



## beauxgoris

One more photo!:


----------



## Tokyo

*beauxgoris,* Love the Isabel Marant boots!!!  

My non bal purchase is Marco Tagliaferri small birkin.


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Thank you! I've wanted them for such a long time, can't wait for them to arrive. I love your Marco Tagliaferri bag - I've been sitting on my hands not to buy one since I'm on a bit of a bag ban right now. Is yours the med or large?


----------



## tsuarsawan

*Tokyo*, congrats on your Marco Tagliaferri small birkin. You wear it well.


hey *pbdb*, I'm sure I've seen these beauties before. They are awesome! 
Would look so cool with your jeans...


----------



## Tokyo

*beauxgoris, *Thank you!  it is a small size , I posted more pics on a MT thread! Do they(Isabel Marant) make those boots every year? I adore them so much...!   

*tsuarsawan,*Thank you! It is a proper non bal (bag) purchase for the first time in last few years!!!  

Are they your new boots?! Or Pbdb`s? They are beautiful!


----------



## beauxgoris

Tokyo said:


> *beauxgoris, *Thank you!  it is a small size , I posted more pics on a MT thread! Do they(Isabel Marant) make those boots every year? I adore them so much...!



^^Yes she makes a version every season for the past 3 or 4 seasons now. They sell out _really fast_ though in the USA since there are only a handful of boutiques that carry them here and no online orders. I'm so happy I found these - I plan to wear them a LOT. 

I think the medium size bag is perfect for you - that's the size I would get too. Love that it can be carried courier style too!


----------



## pbdb

tsuarsawan said:


> *Tokyo*, congrats on your Marco Tagliaferri small birkin. You wear it well.
> 
> 
> hey *pbdb*, I'm sure I've seen these beauties before. They are awesome!
> Would look so cool with your jeans...



Hi T,
thanks for the nice comments.
I honestly don't know if I posted them before here in Bal thread forum..I know I did on The Glass Slipper thread here in tPF but don't remember if I did over here....if i did, excuse the slight lapse in memory....


----------



## pixiejenna

My Missoni scarf from billiondollarbabes! Funny thing is I tried to buy them on my phone but it was being a total buttinski and it wouldn't add the scarfs to the shopping cart. Called my dad and had him buy them for me. I wanted two naturally one of the two he ordered was not the color I wanted. So I emailed them not once but twice to cancel the one I didn't want. I got not one but two confirmations that they canceled the one I didn't want. I got one yesterday and the other two today(including the one that they confirmed twice that they canceled). Out of all three the one I like is the one I tried to cancel go figure, lol. Ignore my icky hair it was a wash and go day.


----------



## Tokyo

beauxgoris said:


> ^^Yes she makes a version every season for the past 3 or 4 seasons now. They sell out _really fast_ though in the USA since there are only a handful of boutiques that carry them here and no online orders. I'm so happy I found these - I plan to wear them a LOT.
> 
> I think the medium size bag is perfect for you - that's the size I would get too. Love that it can be carried courier style too!


 
Thanks for the info! I believe that those shoes are super popular! I just went to see some shops nearby but those you just bought were already sold out......! 

As to the size of MT bag, I might want to have one in medium in the future ( dont know yet) but I just thought this size seems well balanced / proprtioned with the thin shoulder strap


----------



## beauxgoris

Tokyo said:


> Thanks for the info! I believe that those shoes are super popular! I just went to see some shops nearby but those you just bought were already sold out......!
> 
> As to the size of MT bag, I might want to have one in medium in the future ( dont know yet) but I just thought this size seems well balanced / proprtioned with the thin shoulder strap



They're really really popular (I don't know where you're located but they're impossible to get in the USA). This seasons version just came out last week, and the boutique where I found them has almost sold out already. It's crazy. I was just happy to find these. I emailed the store right at the moment they arrive - so it was just lucky timing. I wanted them last F/W season, but they sold out in all the boutiques - so unless I went to France, there was no way for me to get them. Crazy, right? I had to wait months until the new S/S version (basically the same boot - she re-names them every season) to purchase them. 

p.s. Pixie~ very nice scarf! It will add a nice bit of color to whatever you wear with it!


----------



## tsuarsawan

Tokyo said:


> *beauxgoris, *Thank you! it is a small size , I posted more pics on a MT thread! Do they(Isabel Marant) make those boots every year? I adore them so much...!
> 
> *tsuarsawan,*Thank you! It is a proper non bal (bag) purchase for the first time in last few years!!!
> 
> Are they your new boots?! Or Pbdb`s? They are beautiful!


 
hey *Tokyo*,
wish they were mine, they belong to the lovely *pbdb*....


----------



## pilatesworks

Congrats everyone on your recent purchases! 

I love my new F+B Black Eternity boots so much, I had to get a pair in Rabbit
(they are SO comfortable!):


----------



## pbdb

oooh Leslie, I love these as well...might be a great addition to my F+B Bi black boots, this time in this fab color and flats......hmmmmmmm.......
although can only wear them during cold season....


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^ Thanks pbdb, you should go for it! I can only wear them a few months of the year too!
They are a nice chocolate-y shade, very neutral. 
I might go for a pair of Bi's next!


----------



## pilatesworks

pbdb, here is a comparison of F+B Black vs Rabbit ( sorry to go a tiny bit OT here, everyone! ) 

With Flash: 











No Flash:


----------



## BagsR4Me

OMG!! *Leslie*, those boots are fabulous--both colors. Do they really run large? I looked into a couple of websites, and they suggest ordering a full size down.


----------



## pbdb

pilatesworks said:


> ^^^ Thanks pbdb, you should go for it! I can only wear them a few months of the year too!
> They are a nice chocolate-y shade, very neutral.
> I might go for a pair of Bi's next!




so that shade is chocolate !!...I thought your F+B boots are in the ICE shade because am really thinking about a light grey brown color instead of chocolate so I have an alternative to the darkness of black.
You look fantastic in them!!


----------



## MissMerion

Wow  these boots are really nice *Pilatesworks*!!! Could I ask you if I can find them on some website to purchase? I'm looking for a pair of casual boots and these match my taste!
Many congrats on both pairs!!!




pilatesworks said:


> Congrats everyone on your recent purchases!
> 
> I love my new F+B Black Eternity boots so much, I had to get a pair in Rabbit
> (they are SO comfortable!):


----------



## pbdb

just looked up your Rabbit shade and it is beautiful !!!
What I am eyeing is like noix--milk chocolate.


----------



## bag'hem all

*leslie*: Love your boots, they do look super comfy.

*tokyo*: congrats on your MT am waiting for mine to arrive, hopefully they'll be in by next week

*dannkat:* OOOOhhhhh! I love all your H bracelets, especially the Amulette, I love that you can wear them as a Necklace and a braclet... I should find me one... Congrats!



*Here's what I got for my Birthday... been wanting one since I was 18, am so happy I finally gave in...*

*Cartier Love Bracelet in White Gold*






*Worn with my Bal Wrap Around Bracelet and my 18 Year Old Cartier Watch,
 the face used to be white, now it has turned a bit yellowish, but I love the "aged" look in her... gives it more character...*











*Worn with my 7 year old Cartier Love on Rope Bracelet*






*And added a Pair of Diamond earrings *


----------



## pbdb

Happy Birthday *bag'hem all*!! enjoy and I'm sure you will looking at your presents!!!


----------



## bag'hem all

*pbdb:*thanks hon! *all smiles* (from ear to ear)


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

finally my most coveted shoes are here, ISABEL MARANT SUEDE PUMPS from net-a porter


----------



## ashxoxo

SO HOT on you!!! I have been eyeing these up too!!!!!!!!



CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> finally my most coveted shoes are here, ISABEL MARANT SUEDE PUMPS from net-a porter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a279/fiory77/018-14.jpg


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

thank you so much ASH  ...TO  be honest i wanted them in red, but they are sold out everywhere,btw the black ones are probably more versatile!
they are also really comfy


----------



## beauxgoris

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> finally my most coveted shoes are here, ISABEL MARANT SUEDE PUMPS from net-a porter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a279/fiory77/018-14.jpg



hot hot hot!!!! You know how much I love these! I wanted the red too - but you're right, the black can be worn with more stuff. I adore Marant, I'm still in love with my Lacow booties! Congrats on your new shoesies - oh and aren't her dustbags adorable too!


----------



## beauxgoris

You need to post your lovely shoes in our Isabel Marant thread too!:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/isabel-marant-boots-thread-656263.html


----------



## Livia1

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> finally my most coveted shoes are here, ISABEL MARANT SUEDE PUMPS from net-a porter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a279/fiory77/018-14.jpg




 
You know I love these


----------



## French75

*CHloe*, I have the same IM suede pumps !! In both red and black (had such a big crush when I first saw them !!)
Congratulations, it's a great choice !  You look gorgeous with them !!


----------



## pilatesworks

Wow, more great stuff! 
Chloe and beaux, I love your new IMs! 
Happy Birthday bag'hem all, all your things are just gorgeous, and I love your Cartier watch too! 
Thanks bagsR4me and Miss Merion! 
BagsR4me, these F+B's run a full size small on me, but some people take their true size. I usually wear a 39 but take a 38 in the Eternity, and they are not the slightest bit tight.
pbdb, you are going to laugh......I am waiting for a pair pf the Ice Taupe as well! The Rabbit is a true Chocolate color, I think the Ice Taupe is more of a light Brown/Grey.


----------



## BagsR4Me

pilatesworks said:


> Wow, more great stuff!
> Chloe and beaux, I love your new IMs!
> Happy Birthday bag'hem all, all your things are just gorgeous, and I love your Cartier watch too!
> Thanks bagsR4me and Miss Merion!
> BagsR4me, these F+B's run a full size small on me, but some people take their true size. I usually wear a 39 but take a 38 in the Eternity, and they are not the slightest bit tight.
> pbdb, you are going to laugh......I am waiting for a pair pf the Ice Taupe as well! The Rabbit is a true Chocolate color, I think the Ice Taupe is more of a light Brown/Grey.



Thanks for the info., *Leslie*. I think I'll order a pair. 

*Pbdb*, how are you liking the Bi boots? I'm torn between the Bi and the Eternity.


----------



## purses & pugs

*Leslie*, wow, cool boots!!

*bag'hem all*, love your Cartier goodies, that bracelet is so cute!

**F**, your IM pumps are gorgeous I have looked at these myself and love them in both black and red! Black is very versatile though, goes with everything.


----------



## beauxgoris

*pilatesworks* - I love your boots. I look at them every time I'm in Barney's. I have Frye engineers - but those are more refined. Love 'em!


----------



## pbdb

BagsR4Me said:


> Thanks for the info., *Leslie*. I think I'll order a pair.
> 
> *Pbdb*, how are you liking the Bi boots? I'm torn between the Bi and the Eternity.



Hi *BagsR4Me*,

I chose the Bi boots because you can have 2 boots in one...since you can remove the shaft. The heels make these boots really sexy. I ordered the "bi" style since I have already a few pairs of black flat boots so I got them to add a pair with heels for a change. It's just a bit tricky to wear them, but to look good, it takes a bit of effort, right? 

And like Leslie, (although I was first to suggest it ---hahha) I am getting an ICE taupe color in the flat style, again from F+B since I don't have anything in brown shade (well, only a pair of ankle boots distressed beige in Strategia). I was thinking about the Rabbit shade same like Leslie's but the black and brown are too close for me in shade, being both dark.

The ICE shade will go beautifully with greys and browns and since at times, it's both sunny and cold over here in HKG, then the light color is just perfect to be worn during the day.


----------



## pbdb

pilatesworks said:


> Wow, more great stuff!
> Chloe and beaux, I love your new IMs!
> Happy Birthday bag'hem all, all your things are just gorgeous, and I love your Cartier watch too!
> Thanks bagsR4me and Miss Merion!
> BagsR4me, these F+B's run a full size small on me, but some people take their true size. I usually wear a 39 but take a 38 in the Eternity, and they are not the slightest bit tight.
> pbdb, you are going to laugh......I am waiting for a pair pf the Ice Taupe as well! The Rabbit is a true Chocolate color, I think the Ice Taupe is more of a light Brown/Grey.



Hey, I am getting those flat boots in ICE taupe !!! and you ordered them??
Well, I really like the color so good choice!!!!! Boy, you're fast!!!


----------



## tsuarsawan

Congrats *Leslie*, love your boots.. Congrats

*bag'hem all* your Cartier pieces are just divine! Love your White Gold bracelet.... Your earings are gorgeous too! 

*CHLOEGLAMOUR* congrats, very elegant IM shoes, they look hot...


----------



## pbdb

HI LESLIE,

I got a size 36 and I am a size 36 and didn't go down a size since it's the last size available in the ICE shade so hope that works out for me...really crossing my fingers!!!


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks P&P, Beaux and tsuarsawan!
Beaux, I know you love Fryes, I bet yours are killer cool!

Congrats pbdb! Where did you find them? They will probably be fine, I talked to MiaBella and she ordered her true size and they were perfect!
I had to order the Ice Taupe from a regular shoe store, noone online had my size.

BagsR4me, I ordered my Black and Rabbit Eternitys from footnotesonline, free shipping and great CS! Free return shipping too if they don't work out.


----------



## delmilano

*bag'hem all* : happy birthday sweetie, all your presents are lovely. love the cartier jewelry.
*CG* : *F* love the IM pumps on you, so sexy!!!!
*beaux* : your ankle boots are making me drool, i have a pair of suede beige IM boots and now i am wanting these.


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Thank you! So we are twins! 

I was a *bad* girl.....















*The collar can also be removed*:


----------



## delmilano

i hope we'll be IM boots twins soon beaux, will try to hunt for them in paris but in the meantime, i have these :




your new coat is very nice beaux. love it.


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Hot!! All of her boots are tdf! I wish I could have one of each. 

(I love their dust bags too!)


----------



## delmilano

^^yes, IM shoes are really great, boots, pumps, i love all of them. wish i could have one of each too.  i also love IM coats.


----------



## French75

Hi *Del & Beaux*, I totally agree with you about IM shoes !! I'm a big fan, they're really fantastic.  I know that new boots are coming for spring with the same shape as yours Del !! I might buy them this year 
I've started last year with black high-knee boots and since then, I've bough 3 pairs of IM shoes, the pumps (like Chloe) in red & black, and those grey wedges 2 weeks ago which looks good with everything (dress, jeans...)


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

thank you so much everyone for your sweet comments:i must say that these shoes are also really comfy

*omg french you are my isabel marant queen!i am so jealous of your red pumps!!..and those wedge boots*

*beaux,i love your new im boots and new coat, simply amazing!congrats*


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

pilatesworks said:


> pbdb, here is a comparison of F+B Black vs Rabbit ( sorry to go a tiny bit OT here, everyone! )
> 
> With Flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Flash:


 stunning and so rock!:afrocool:congrats *L*


----------



## delmilano

French75 said:


> Hi *Del & Beaux*, I totally agree with you about IM shoes !! I'm a big fan, they're really fantastic.  I know that new boots are coming for spring with the same shape as yours Del !! I might buy them this year
> I've started last year with black high-knee boots and since then, I've bough 3 pairs of IM shoes, the pumps (like Chloe) in red & black, and those grey wedges 2 weeks ago which looks good with everything (dress, jeans...)



you should definitely get the spring IM boots, they look really lovely, i might get another pair in a different color too.  could you please post mod pics with these wedges please, i'd love to see how they look once worn with jeans or a dress. must be gorgeous. i saw high boots in this combo. found them really lovely.


----------



## beauxgoris

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> *beaux,i love your new im boots and new coat, simply amazing!congrats*



Thank you *CHLOEGLAMOUR* - I'm afraid I have one more pair of boots to my list. I'm a total boot person - I won't even know what "shoes" are until it hits at least 60 degrees! 

I don't know much about the designer/brand, but I saw them and had to have them. Photos are of the girl I saw wearing them in her blog. I wish it was me, but alas: non!


----------



## BagsR4Me

pbdb said:


> Hi *BagsR4Me*,
> 
> I chose the Bi boots because you can have 2 boots in one...since you can remove the shaft. The heels make these boots really sexy. I ordered the "bi" style since I have already a few pairs of black flat boots so I got them to add a pair with heels for a change. It's just a bit tricky to wear them, but to look good, it takes a bit of effort, right?
> 
> And like Leslie, (although I was first to suggest it ---hahha) I am getting an ICE taupe color in the flat style, again from F+B since I don't have anything in brown shade (well, only a pair of ankle boots distressed beige in Strategia). I was thinking about the Rabbit shade same like Leslie's but the black and brown are too close for me in shade, being both dark.
> 
> The ICE shade will go beautifully with greys and browns and since at times, it's both sunny and cold over here in HKG, then the light color is just perfect to be worn during the day.


 
Thank you so much for the info., *pbdb*. Yeah, I like the fact that the Bi boots are 2 in 1. I think that's cool, but what do you mean about them being tricky to wear? Does the top part of the boot come off when you're walking or something? Is it really annoying? Can you please clarify? TIA



pilatesworks said:


> BagsR4me, I ordered my Black and Rabbit Eternitys from footnotesonline, free shipping and great CS! Free return shipping too if they don't work out.


 
Hey *Leslie*. I did notice that footnotesonline has free shipping and returns. That's really cool. I was going to order from them, but they don't have my size (I'm a 5). I did send them an "alert me" message and requested my size. They'll notify me when my size comes in. I'll see what happens. Thanks!!


----------



## antakusuma

Gorgeous! 
Is this the one most celebrities wear? Do the sides open up? 



pilatesworks said:


> Beautiful purchases everyone!
> 
> F+B Black Eternity boots:


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks! 
Not quite sure I know what you mean.....they are designed to be kind of slouchy, and the leather does not completely close around the calf....I guess the sides could be more open if you wanted, if you did not buckle them up tight!


----------



## French75

Modeling pics of the IM boots 
*Del* it's for you  I bought them at Galeries Lafayette 2 weeks ago


----------



## NYCavalier

I love love LOVE my black PS1, so I had to get another!

Introducing my new PS1 large in smoke!





w/ her black sistaaaaaa


----------



## am2022

del love the IM boots!
i had a chance to buy those in Los Angeles last month.. but they were the knee height and wanted the lower ones!
NYC! love PS1!
antakasuma and leslie: yes those eternity boots can be worn looser!
Let me upload old pics of my eternity from the glass slipper thread!
Mine are very old - at least 3 years old.. but still love them to bits!


----------



## am2022

Chloe please post pics!
Ive been on the fence with those IM poppy suede for the longest time as I don't know if ill be able to wear them as much... is the pointy shape compressing the toes?

Modelling pics will be awesome!


----------



## am2022

Here are my old and trustworthy Eternity!

Leslie , yours are so clean and new.. I feel i need a new pair!


----------



## chloe speaks

*Those F&B boots look great on everybody*. Awww, I miss mine - I sold my Eternitys recently on eBay because I never wore them - how they would match my Bal-bags now!

Mine wore more like *amacasa*, _slouchy-cool_, but I didn't like how they didn't fully close on me (although I got nothing but compliments). I guess I was self conscious of muscular calves.


----------



## aimtree

*NYCavalier* love your Ps1, I am such a grey fan!


----------



## beauxgoris

*French75* - gorgeous Marant boots! You know how much I love her. 

*NYCavalier* - Love both your PS1's. They have such a bookish chic!

*amacasa* - Your boots might be "old" but they're classic and still rocking! 

So I purchased this gorgeous tote for work. I saw it on Caroline's blog and had to have it. I was lucky to get the last one at the Zara store near me. It's so frustrating they don't sell online! (@#^$#^@$ But I can't complain since I scored one. It also has a longer shoulder strap - not shown in these photos. I thought it would go perfectly with my boots that are on their way from Paris! 











boots from France:






blogger with my boots!


----------



## French75

Gorgeous purchases Beaux !!! I love the color !! So you found the boots, it's great news ! Sorry if I missed something but what brand is it ?


----------



## am2022

Love those beaux!
the perfect cognac color!
Ive been waiting for chloe's response on the poppy suedes - comfort !
But, can't wait so hit buy it now on the red ones!

Will post pics when they arrive!

By the way , french, how are the poppy suede pumps?  WIll you please post pics?
Also, hows the sizing on the AImee boot that you just posted? are those comfortable?


----------



## beauxgoris

French75 said:


> Gorgeous purchases Beaux !!! I love the color !! So you found the boots, it's great news ! Sorry if I missed something but what brand is it ?



*French75* - they're from a brand/store called odetta? I don't know anything about them - I just saw them on a french fashion blog I follow and fell in love. I looked for something similar, but there's nothing that was exactly the same. I emailed the stores owner and she agreed to send them to me. Do you know anything about the brand? I'd be interested in any info! 

http://odettavintage.com/


*amacasa* - yay you got the poppy pumps! I lurve those!


----------



## antakusuma

*Leslie* *Amacasa*, i want a pair of eternity pronto! But it really doesn't keep warm i gather... If i wear size 40 bal flats, wht size u reckon i need for these?

Also, wheres a good online site to buy these if i need to ship overseas.

Lastly i dont need to undo the buckles to wear these right.


----------



## antakusuma

Like the combo!! I wish i can pull off ankle boots but my calves r tooooo big



beauxgoris said:


> *French75* - gorgeous Marant boots! You know how much I love her.
> 
> *NYCavalier* - Love both your PS1's. They have such a bookish chic!
> 
> *amacasa* - Your boots might be "old" but they're classic and still rocking!
> 
> So I purchased this gorgeous tote for work. I saw it on Caroline's blog and had to have it. I was lucky to get the last one at the Zara store near me. It's so frustrating they don't sell online! (@#^$#^@$ But I can't complain since I scored one. It also has a longer shoulder strap - not shown in these photos. I thought it would go perfectly with my boots that are on their way from Paris!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boots from France:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blogger with my boots!


----------



## am2022

Antakasuma, sorry but i don't have balenciaga flats

I do have lanvin flats and i wear 40.5 in those.

My eternity - i was able to go 39.5  ( i will verify this when i get home)

Check Pedshoes.com

Barneys.com  

Good luck!!!

There are also scattered boutiques that carry Fiorentini and Baker.. I will let you know once i get their names.
HTH!



antakusuma said:


> *Leslie* *Amacasa*, i want a pair of eternity pronto! But it really doesn't keep warm i gather... If i wear size 40 bal flats, wht size u reckon i need for these?
> 
> Also, wheres a good online site to buy these if i need to ship overseas.
> 
> Lastly i dont need to undo the buckles to wear these right.


----------



## beauxgoris

*antakusuma* - thank you! Hopefully they'll work on me. I've been on a ankle boot tear this season. Here's one more image of the bag. I love love love it!


----------



## French75

Thank you so much Beaux !! It's a vintage store selling both vintage and recent clothes and shoes. I'm very tempted too  And that bag is great too !! I checked the online store of Zara for France and it also exists in dark red !! beautiful !! I'm in trouble (oh well ! it's not expensive after all compared to another brand we all know very well ahhaaa)

Amacasa, I will post pics as soon as I can, but in the meantime Chloe already posted some modeling pics of her pumps in this thread. About my boots, they're perfectly comfy and run true to size


----------



## French75

Beaux !!


----------



## am2022

french!!! duh! you are right.. chloe already posted pics!!! love them!

Beaux, that cognac tote is delish!!! Liking that it looks celine... esque!



French75 said:


> Thank you so much Beaux !! It's a vintage store selling both vintage and recent clothes and shoes. I'm very tempted too  And that bag is great too !! I checked the online store of Zara for France and it also exists in dark red !! beautiful !! I'm in trouble (oh well ! it's not expensive after all compared to another brand we all know very well ahhaaa)
> 
> Amacasa, I will post pics as soon as I can, but in the meantime Chloe already posted some modeling pics of her pumps in this thread. About my boots, they're perfectly comfy and run true to size


----------



## beauxgoris

French75 said:


> Thank you so much Beaux !! It's a vintage store selling both vintage and recent clothes and shoes. I'm very tempted too  And that bag is great too !! I checked the online store of Zara for France and it also exists in dark red !! beautiful !! I'm in trouble (oh well ! it's not expensive after all compared to another brand we all know very well ahhaaa)



^^Thank you so much for the info. I should have messaged you first to find out more about that store - I didn't even think of it. I love Jeanne's blog and they look so fantastic on her I really wanted them for casual wear. I did an exhaustive search and there was really nothing like them in the USA, plus it's always nice to have something that's a big more exclusive, no? I doubt anyone else in D.C. will have them. The Zara bag is really tdf - it's large (I'd say weekender size) and comes with a shoulder strap that can be removed (you don't see it in photos). My Zara only had the saddle color - which is what I wanted anyway so I was happy. But honestly if I found the black or red I might buy them too. Humm, maybe I'll call the other Zara store near me just to check it out. I prefer to save my Balenciaga bags from work wear - this zara bag is less then my Balenciaga coin purses (ha!) but can be bashed around with no regard to wear. Plus although I think the first scratch - water mark, etc. will kill me - I think it will actually look better with a little abuse if you know what I mean! 

sorry for the looooong post!

Last photos I promise! (see how good it looks beat up!)


----------



## Hypnosis

*beauxgoris*, congrats on the bag! I was with my friend a few weeks back as she decided which to get brown vs black but ultimately she went with the black. She's been carrying it nonstop and it looks fantastic!


----------



## French75

I'm so going to buy it at lunch (there is a Zara store 2 blocks from my office )
if they don't have it, I will order it on line !


----------



## beauxgoris

Hypnosis said:


> *beauxgoris*, congrats on the bag! I was with my friend a few weeks back as she decided which to get brown vs black but ultimately she went with the black. She's been carrying it nonstop and it looks fantastic!



Thank you *Hypnosis* 

Good to know it breaks in well.  I think it will actually look better a bit beat up - it's just so pristine right now. I was surprised at how large it is. Perfect work bag though.


----------



## beauxgoris

French75 said:


> I'm so going to buy it at lunch (there is a Zara store 2 blocks from my office )
> if they don't have it, i'm will order it on line !



I'm a bad influence. :ninja::ninja: 

You're so lucky you can order online in Europe from Zara. I don't know why they don't do online sales in the USA. Let me know what you think of it in person and what color you go with *French75*.


----------



## French75

Of course I will  I hope they have all the colors so I can see them IRL and try them on


----------



## chemosphere

I'm waiting on my first EVER pair of moto style boots.  Kinda of crazy since I have a sizable boot collection!  These are from Rag & Bone.


----------



## beauxgoris

French75 said:


> Of course I will  I hope they have all the colors so I can see them IRL and try them on



I can't wait to hear what you get! I wish I could have seen the black or red in person - but my store didn't get them.


----------



## French75

Beaux, I bought the bag at lunch !! The same as yours, in the camel color, I think it's the best one. They had the red (dark) too. They are clearly Celine's inspired especially when you see the red one. I like the red a lot, but there is something special with the camel


----------



## am2022

Ladies.... please post pics of this camel bag... i think i need one!!! It really does look very celine... esque! But the price!!! can't beat that!



French75 said:


> Beaux, I bought the bag at lunch !! The same as yours, in the camel color, I think it's the best one. They had the red (dark) too. They are clearly Celine's inspired especially when you see the red one. I like the red a lot, but there is something special with the camel


----------



## beauxgoris

French75 said:


> Beaux, I bought the bag at lunch !! The same as yours, in the camel color, I think it's the best one. They had the red (dark) too. They are clearly Celine's inspired especially when you see the red one. I like the red a lot, but there is something special with the camel



Yay! So glad you got one. Isn't it a gorgeous bag - especially for the price! It is very celine-esque I agree. 

*amacasa* - I will try to charge up my digi and try to get a photo. It's snowing and grey here though, so my photo won't be great. Maybe french can beat me to it though.


----------



## French75

Here it is !!


----------



## beauxgoris

^^YESSSSS! Gorgeous! I love your coat too - it goes so well with the buckles, like they were made to go together.  I see you took the long strap off too. Fantastic bag!


----------



## French75

thank you !!! it's my coat for camel bags lol by the way could you give me the link to the blog (jeanne ?). I didn't know it and it looks nice


----------



## faintlymacabre

The bag looks great on you!!! I hope my Zara has one in stock... We only have 1 store here so the chances are probably not so good.


----------



## naling

Man, Zara has been killing it with the low-key Celine-esque bags lately!! I need to go and hunt one down now, too!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

French75 said:


> Here it is !!


woww!! you are so elegant and très très chic as always! love your taste !!:buttercup:


----------



## pixiejenna

chemosphere said:


> I'm waiting on my first EVER pair of moto style boots.  Kinda of crazy since I have a sizable boot collection!  These are from Rag & Bone.




You have to post them when you get them! I've been eying those for a while I wanted a pair of moto boots for the winter, but every pair I got didn't fit me (i have wide feet) the  only pair that did was too tall for me(yea for zappos & shopbops free return shipping). This way I can drool over yours, hehe.


----------



## am2022

love it french!  okay have to call a Zara store now! wish me luck!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Oh awesome, I just called my Zara store and they have red and tan in stock!!!!!!!!  I put them on hold and am picking one up tonight.


----------



## beauxgoris

faintlymacabre said:


> Oh awesome, I just called my Zara store and they have red and tan in stock!!!!!!!!  I put them on hold and am picking one up tonight.



^^YAY! Another taker! I can't believe what a flurry I started with my bag!


----------



## French75

Hhhaaaa !! so funny !! Let's post pics ladies !! 
*Chloe*, thank you dear !! From you it's a terrific compliment, because I really love your style too  always very very chic !!


----------



## delmilano

French75 said:


> Modeling pics of the IM boots
> *Del* it's for you  I bought them at Galeries Lafayette 2 weeks ago



merci pour les photos french, wow, they are awesome!!! i love them on you with that lovely dress, you look stunning.  i have to go to the galeries to check what's left there asap!!!


----------



## beauxgoris

Did anyone score their zara bags?


----------



## faintlymacabre

Yeah, I picked up the red.  I might actually go back and exchange it for the cognac though... I think that will look better after taking some battering than the red will.  I just didn't feel attracted to it at first because it seemed a lot darker than the pics!!!  More of a brown than a bright cognac.

I love the bag but now I don't know when to use it. It's SO BIG on me (I'm only 5'2").


----------



## beauxgoris

^^I think the cognac will age/wear better then the red. Bashed up brown bags have an appeal I think. The photos I posted of the guy with it (his is kinda bashed) look great. 

I'm using mine as a work tote. It's a pretty large bag.


----------



## faintlymacabre

I took an Envelope Clutch to work today. Haha... I guess I don't carry much.  I don't have a company laptop or anything though.

The guy's bag in the pic looks soooo much lighter/brighter than the bag I saw in store. Do you think it just lightened up that much with wear, or is it a different colour altogether?


----------



## beauxgoris

^^I think its lighter in daylight and with wear. Look how worn his bag is - it's folding up on the buckles. I really like the color or the bag - if it were lighter it would look cheap imo. I bought it because I need a tote bag for work (I always bring a bal bag/purse with me everyday - but I refuse to use a bal as a work tote), so I'll use it. But if you don't think you'll use yours then maybe return? I think it will also make a great bag in the summer for the beach, etc. - and not have to worry about it.


----------



## grietje

I haven't bought Balenciaga in a long time. I've been on a YSL kick and am absolutely insane over the YSL Easy.

Here's my pile--all aquired within the last six months!


----------



## chemosphere

Lovely, *grietje*!!!!  Your color line up looks exactly like my Bal colors too (all my favorite basics!).  I haven't bought many non-Bal bags in the past few years (only one Lanvin, and a fendi peekaboo) but I was seriously considering getting one of these YSL easy's too.  Now I am drooling over this style again with your great photos.... oh no!  Are they comfy to carry?

*French*, I love your photo of your new Zara bag (it is a great style too!) with that AMAZING coat.  What label is your gorgeous coat (sorry if you already shared that info in this long thread and I missed it)?  It is really cool and looks so perfect with camel!

My Rag & Bone moto boots arrived and I LOVE them (so comfy)!  I am actually going to wear them as my travel shoes on my upcoming trip to LA.  I will try to take some pics soon (paired with Bal, of course.... they are a great match with my ph oldies).


----------



## Tokyo

beauxgoris said:


> They're really really popular (I don't know where you're located but they're impossible to get in the USA). This seasons version just came out last week, and the boutique where I found them has almost sold out already. It's crazy. I was just happy to find these. I emailed the store right at the moment they arrive - so it was just lucky timing. I wanted them last F/W season, but they sold out in all the boutiques - so unless I went to France, there was no way for me to get them. Crazy, right? I had to wait months until the new S/S version (basically the same boot - she re-names them every season) to purchase them.


 
Beauxgoris, wanted to say thanks for the great info! Have you got them?! wow. you had to wait for a quite while....but I am now totally the same situation where you were, I am in love with the boots but cant find them! (You should stop posting the cool pics everywhere!!!!! )I am in Tokyo so went to see some shops but could not find any but I am so happy to hear that she makes them every season I can pre-order them !


----------



## delmilano

*beaux *: what's the brand of your new coat, it looks amazing. please post mod pics with it when you get it. the IM boots you just bought are from the new spring summer 2011 collection, right? i am wanting these in grey suede/


----------



## beauxgoris

*tokyo* - Have  you tried any smaller boutiques? That's how I found mine. I hope  you can track some down soon!

*delmilano* - It's by "Hope" a brand from Sweden. I found it at lagarconne.com. It should arrive today!  I'll keep you posted. I liked that you couldou wear it with or without the white collar. The grey IM boots are beautiful too, futurewoman posted a photo of her taupe booties (the same color and season I have s/s '11 - and the color is quite changeable in different light. Here's a link to her photos:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/isabel-marant-boots-thread-656263-3.html


----------



## French75

Thank you dear *Chemosphere *L**  My coat is by Maje, a french brand (www.maje.com). I bought the coat in 2 colors, this one and a light grey one, but the problem is that this brand is so successfull here that I see the coat everywhere in the streets of Paris .....   
I would love to see some modeling pics with your new boots and some Bal. I need to check on that Rag & Bone brand, I've heard so many good things about it  Have a nice trip to LA, California is so great !! (as a tourist I love it !)



chemosphere said:


> Lovely, *grietje*!!!! Your color line up looks exactly like my Bal colors too (all my favorite basics!). I haven't bought many non-Bal bags in the past few years (only one Lanvin, and a fendi peekaboo) but I was seriously considering getting one of these YSL easy's too. Now I am drooling over this style again with your great photos.... oh no! Are they comfy to carry?
> 
> *French*, I love your photo of your new Zara bag (it is a great style too!) with that AMAZING coat. What label is your gorgeous coat (sorry if you already shared that info in this long thread and I missed it)? It is really cool and looks so perfect with camel!
> 
> My Rag & Bone moto boots arrived and I LOVE them (so comfy)! I am actually going to wear them as my travel shoes on my upcoming trip to LA. I will try to take some pics soon (paired with Bal, of course.... they are a great match with my ph oldies).


----------



## delmilano

beauxgoris said:


> *tokyo* - Have  you tried any smaller boutiques? That's how I found mine. I hope  you can track some down soon!
> 
> *delmilano* - It's by "Hope" a brand from Sweden. I found it at lagarconne.com. It should arrive today!  I'll keep you posted. I liked that you couldou wear it with or without the white collar. The grey IM boots are beautiful too, futurewoman posted a photo of her taupe booties (the same color and season I have s/s '11 - and the color is quite changeable in different light. Here's a link to her photos:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/isabel-marant-boots-thread-656263-3.html



thanks beaux for the information. it's a very nice coat, the removable collar is original and practical. i went to the IM shop at the printemps today and they told me the grey ankle boots are from the past season, they no longer are available at their shop, there will only be black suede and beige next season. since i only own beige suede IM boots, i may go for black. what do you think? but the thing is my big feet (euro size 40) don't look as cute as martalicious' with these boots. LOL


----------



## chemosphere

Oh, no wonder that coat is so great *French*!  I discovered Maje, from a link on Caroline's blog awhile back and I really like their aesthetic.  I wish I could find it in the US!

Yeah, Rag&Bone has some great basics and these boots are no exception (although they are made in china, and not as great as their early handmade in North Carolina denim!).


----------



## beauxgoris

delmilano said:


> thanks beaux for the information. it's a very nice coat, the removable collar is original and practical. i went to the IM shop at the printemps today and they told me the grey ankle boots are from the past season, they no longer are available at their shop, there will only be black suede and beige next season. since i only own beige suede IM boots, i may go for black. what do you think? *but the thing is my big feet (euro size 40) don't look as cute as martalicious' with these boots. * LOL



^^He he. Well lets think of it this way: black is slimming! I have a IM version of them in black. Before I was able to get my taupe IM's I found a similar shoe by an American brand and I purchased them in black (since I knew someday I would find the IM's and I wanted the taupe color) - they're actually very useful since as we know black goes with everything. I prefer the IM's because the toe is a tad more rounded and they're just a better made boot - but if I had the chance to get the IM's in black I would in a heartbeat. I don't think ankle boots are going anywhere for a long time - so I plan to wear them for as long as they last me. Marta really sells those boots though - she has such a great boot collection - a woman after my heart since boots are my weakness after balenciaga bags! 

Thank you for the coat shout out. I like of it with and without the collar. Without it I think it has a classic look that would last for many seasons if if the shearling color trend dies out. The collar looks a bit more fancy/formal which is also good too. I really love the brand - in fact I'm trying to track down my last pair of boots for the year from them. Keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## Myblackbag

Nice YSL bags, *grietje!*


----------



## cali_to_ny

Found my HG Lanvins - nude patent!!!!


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Very nice!

My boots finally arrived from France. LOVE them. I'll try to add photos later!


----------



## delmilano

beauxgoris said:


> ^^He he. Well lets think of it this way: black is slimming! I have a IM version of them in black. Before I was able to get my taupe IM's I found a similar shoe by an American brand and I purchased them in black (since I knew someday I would find the IM's and I wanted the taupe color) - they're actually very useful since as we know black goes with everything. I prefer the IM's because the toe is a tad more rounded and they're just a better made boot - but if I had the chance to get the IM's in black I would in a heartbeat. I don't think ankle boots are going anywhere for a long time - so I plan to wear them for as long as they last me. Marta really sells those boots though - she has such a great boot collection - a woman after my heart since boots are my weakness after balenciaga bags!
> 
> Thank you for the coat shout out. I like of it with and without the collar. Without it I think it has a classic look that would last for many seasons if if the shearling color trend dies out. The collar looks a bit more fancy/formal which is also good too. I really love the brand - in fact I'm trying to track down my last pair of boots for the year from them. Keep your fingers crossed for me.



beaux i finally gave in!!!! i bought the IM dicker suede boots in miel (yellowish beige like yours) today!!! i didn't like the black, tried them on several time but black felt too harsh on my outfit today (dark blue slim jeans) and the other too dull with the faded black skinny jeans and black leggings. 
i love the miel color, more yellow in it than my fringe IM boots, had them on me today to compare the color IRL. the taupe wasn't but the SA told me it was more brownish than grayish. so i went for miel. 
did you order the IM boots from france? can't wait to see your mod pics with them.


----------



## beauxgoris

^^I got my dicker boots from a small boutique I found in NY that carries IM. I love the color - just wish I had better weather to wear them in! They're perfect with skinny jeans! So glad you got a pair! Did you see them on carolines blog last week?:

http://carolinesmode.com/caroline/art/199625/hello_spring_arrivals/


----------



## delmilano

yep saw the pics on carolines' blog, i fell in love with the grayish pair but the SA told me that IRL it's not a gray suede boots but more on the brown side, i wonder why the pic looked totally different. the printemps and galeries don't carry the so called taupe color and the IM shops are way too far from where i work, can't go there during the week days. and since i wanted a pair so bad, i bought the miel from the galeries. 
they look great with leggings too.


----------



## grietje

chemosphere said:


> Are they comfy to carry?


 
Definitely! I am 5'10" and a swimmer and have fairly big shoulders and the Easy fits on my shoulder with no problem. It's also reasonably light weight. I saw reasaonably only because Bals are sooo light. It's hugely "toss-able."


----------



## Ladylu1

Yesterday I received me Easy marine Crest but it does not convince the type of leather.


----------



## beauxgoris

New funnel neck grey cotton coat. I had a 45% off coupon so it was very inexpensive and so cute on! Reminded me of an A.P.C. one I had my eye on. I may get the Olive one too next week when coupon works again:





New leather pouches. These are from American Apparel and pretty inexpensive for what they are. I was looking at a more expensive version - but these were 1/4th the price so why not? I got a large black leather one to be used for either laptop or large clutch and the medium sized camel colored one for summer clutch. The camel one will also work perfectly inside my new Zara bag.


----------



## holmesgirl

ladylu1 great colour!!!!!!!!!
i love it!!


----------



## beauxgoris

Better shot of spring jacket:


----------



## purseinsanity

Fabulous purchases everyone!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Here are some of mine:

My first Bottega Veneta:

Paper/Snakeskin Scarab clutch:  (I LOVE LOVE LOVE this clutch!)


----------



## purseinsanity

Chanel patent fuschia (more like Barbie pink!!) WOC:


----------



## purseinsanity

Christian Louboutin grey flannel flats:


----------



## purseinsanity

And Miu Miu Cognac studded flats:  (I have a pair in black and they are so amazingly comfy, I had to buy more!  )


----------



## naling

purseinsanity said:


> Here are some of mine:
> 
> My first Bottega Veneta:
> 
> Paper/Snakeskin Scarab clutch:  (I LOVE LOVE LOVE this clutch!)



^^^  This is GORGEOUS!


----------



## naling

*beauxgoris* - I got the medium AA clutch in a beige-y color in store in December...is your camel one true to the picture, or is it more beige in person? I wanted the camel one, but they didn't have it then!


----------



## purseinsanity

naling said:


> ^^^  This is GORGEOUS!



Thanks so much!


----------



## beauxgoris

naling said:


> *beauxgoris* - I got the medium AA clutch in a beige-y color in store in December...is your camel one true to the picture, or is it more beige in person? I wanted the camel one, but they didn't have it then!



It's the camel one - the color wasn't 100% correct on the online photo's - but it was closer than the other one which seemed almost white online. The black one I got almost has a vintage look to it - it's not a shiny black - more of a muted black and really soft leather. I think they're a really excellent buy!


----------



## snoesje

my camera doesn't work, so here some stock pics of my recent purchases

beige chloé chino pants
beyond vintage shirt
bloch flats
lala berlin scarf
mama.licious silk top


----------



## dolphinhl

Fresh & "hot" from the local duty-free boutique. Been looking for a card & key purse for the longest time!  this little one is also an early birthday pressie for myself 

Fendi multicolor zucca key/coin purse


----------



## purses & pugs

*purseinsanity*, love your new WOC, CLs and Miu Miu flats!

*dolphinhl*, your Fendi and so cool and cute at the same time!


----------



## pixiejenna

*Purseinsanity* LOVE your pink WOC! I also like your studded miu miu flats.


----------



## purses & pugs

I needed an agenda and I've always liked the LV Damier so I figured why not get a Damier agenda? My very first LV

(oops, sorry for the huge pics...)











Got refill too





And they engraved my initials too for free. Why not, lol!


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Beautiful classic agenda!


----------



## Line C

P&P: About time you lost your LV virginity


----------



## wonderwoman9

Love this AM! And your initials on it too! Could you pick what color for them to be?


----------



## juneofdecember

So I was in paris last week and was hoping to get a nuage velo. But I couldnt! instead I get a cute tweed satchel bag. after I got home, I found another miss cute in my local boutique. So here the sisters are:


----------



## delmilano

Proud to present my Isabel Marant dicker boots in miel (honey), special thanks to beaux who has inspired me with all the beautiful pics she posted of these boots. 






Comparison shot with my IM suede fringe boots from the past season.


----------



## beauxgoris

*delmilano* - they look HOT on you! I'm so glad you purchased them. I really love the Miel color she did this season, I'm sure we'll both be wearing them for many years to come!


----------



## purses & pugs

*beauxgoris*, thank you

*Line*, LOL! I guess you are happy now

*ww *B**, thank you! Yes, you could choose color and sz of the letters, I went for the same color as the LV writing to make it simple but I did consider gold


----------



## delmilano

^^thanks beaux for your sweet words and thanks for making me want these dickers.
they are so comfy, but IM shoes size is smaller than the usual french shoe size, i got size 40, im normally size 39. sounds huge doesn't it? LOL 
yes, we'll both be wearing them for a long time, they are quite resistant, i'll have to find a spray for suede since here i have nowhere to buy appleguard products. 
and i saw the taupe version of these dickers today, it's closer to my fringe IM boots than miel, what they call taupe is a greenish beige, almost khaki, i couldn't see grey in taupe, or maybe just a little. it's not a mid grey color for sure. i preferred miel to taupe, lucky me because i already bought miel. LOL and the two shades are too close, not necessary to get both, better wait until Isabel remakes the anthra suede again.


----------



## purses & pugs

*juneofdecember*, I absolutely LOVE your Celine!!

*Delmilano*, ohhh great IM boots, you rock them! I actually saw a similar pair of IM boots on sale at a local store a couple of days ago, and I'm kicking myself for not trying them on


----------



## agalarowicz

purseinsanity said:


> And Miu Miu Cognac studded flats:  (I have a pair in black and they are so amazingly comfy, I had to buy more!  )



why did i open this thread? these are amazing and comfy, you say???


----------



## pbdb

pilatesworks said:


> Thanks P&P, Beaux and tsuarsawan!
> Beaux, I know you love Fryes, I bet yours are killer cool!
> 
> Congrats pbdb! Where did you find them? They will probably be fine, I talked to MiaBella and she ordered her true size and they were perfect!
> I had to order the Ice Taupe from a regular shoe store, noone online had my size.
> 
> BagsR4me, I ordered my Black and Rabbit Eternitys from footnotesonline, free shipping and great CS! Free return shipping too if they don't work out.



Hi *Leslie*,

How are you liking the F+B Eternity boots in ICE? I am still waiting for mine in the mail via USPS priority international.

Can you post pics??? How is the fit when you sized down?
TIA.


----------



## purseinsanity

purses & pugs said:


> *purseinsanity*, love your new WOC, CLs and Miu Miu flats!
> 
> *dolphinhl*, your Fendi and so cool and cute at the same time!



  Thank you!


----------



## purseinsanity

pixiejenna said:


> *Purseinsanity* LOVE your pink WOC! I also like your studded miu miu flats.



  Thank you so much *pixie*!


----------



## purseinsanity

*P&P*, love your agenda!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*juneofdecember*, I love both those bags!


----------



## purseinsanity

agalarowicz said:


> why did i open this thread? these are amazing and comfy, you say???



  They're insanely comfy!!!  You need some!


----------



## delmilano

purses & pugs said:


> *juneofdecember*, I absolutely LOVE your Celine!!
> 
> *Delmilano*, ohhh great IM boots, you rock them! I actually saw a similar pair of IM boots on sale at a local store a couple of days ago, and I'm kicking myself for not trying them on



thanks p&p, you should definitely get these boots, they are so comfy and suede is soooo pretty. isabel marant does this style every season, this season she has black suede, taupe suede (greenish beige) and miel (mine). if she remakes grey suede next season, i'll get another pair.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

gorgeous gorgeous booties ,del*M*! you rock IM shoes !!congrats bella!!


----------



## Nanaz

LOVE your booties Delmilano. I love the ones with the fringe. Can you still get those?


----------



## delmilano

thanks *CG *F*,* you should also get one of these, they are so comfy and they'll look much prettier in your size. my big feet are just a tad too big. LOL
*nanaz* : the fringe boots are from last year's spring collection, they are all sold out, unfortunately.


----------



## lizmarielowe

delmilano said:


> Proud to present my Isabel Marant dicker boots in miel (honey), special thanks to beaux who has inspired me with all the beautiful pics she posted of these boots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison shot with my IM suede fringe boots from the past season.




Wowwww I love your boots!! I'd die to get a pair in black ehehe


----------



## French75

Those IM boots are so perfect *Del* !!! Congratulations !! I went to IM at Printemps this morning, they received a few items from the new collection already .... very interesting


----------



## beauxgoris

French75 said:


> Those IM boots are so perfect *Del* !!! Congratulations !! I went to IM at Printemps this morning, they received a few items from the new collection already .... very interesting



Full on jealousy. I.M. is so hard to get here.


----------



## French75

I think she started to develop in the US very recently (she opend her first store in NYC like last year I think... I saw pics  on her facebook page). I'm sure IM will grow in the US


----------



## beauxgoris

I hope so. I fell in love with her stuff after reading an article about her and her story. I so wanted that kelly green silk floral shirt from last year - never found it though. I think it was part of her s/s '10 collection. Sigh.


----------



## French75

She also started to sell on line very recently (on net a porter I think) but they don't have everything unfortunately... I saw the pumps (with the bow) today in nude !! lovely....


----------



## beauxgoris

^I'd love those in RED.:devil::devil:


----------



## delmilano

*lizmarielowe* : thank you, there is a pair in black suede this season. 
*french* : yep, saw the new arrival at the printemps and at the galeries, i bought the miel ones from there which is from the new collection along with the black suede ones. at the IM shop, they also have taupe which is a greenish beige, no grey in it. i saw the nude pumps, so pretty.


----------



## purses & pugs

purseinsanity said:


> *P&P*, love your agenda!!



Thank you


----------



## lizmarielowe

delmilano said:


> *lizmarielowe* : thank you, there is a pair in black suede this season.



I need to find a pair then. ehehhe  IM is really super hard to get here!
I'm on a missionnnnn


----------



## justpeachy4397

YSL oversized muse and turquoise arty ring!


----------



## riry

Here's my new AW luggage Rocco that I got from a lovely tpfer.  It's my third try with this bag, and this one's definitely the keeper. My DD models it better than I can


----------



## riry

The wonderful seller also included a gift for my DD- a new Coach Poppy coin purse. How sweet is that?  My daughter loves it so much... she already put her TWO dollars of allowance in it!!


----------



## beauxgoris

*riry* - how cute your little girl is, and I love the color of your AW bag.

*justpeachy4397* - beautiful muse. Is it black or choco? I used to have a choco one and white one long ago. Great bag. 

*french75* - I'm eager to hear if you've used your Zara tote at all? I sprayed mine with waterproofer so now I'm ready to take her out this week. I'll load her up for work and give it a go. I hope she breaks in quickly.


----------



## NYCavalier

Walked into H today.. walked out with my first H bag!..


----------



## beauxgoris

^^What a gorgeous classic bag *NYCavalier*. Congratulations!


----------



## roey

Hey riry, love your new AW, and your daughter is a DOLL! Looks like you may have to padlock your closet soon. 

I bought a mustard (camel) Rocco from the Outnet sale and can't wait to get it! May I ask why this is your third try with a Rocco? Luggage was my first choice but it sold out fast.  Since I already own the Automne SGH City figured the Mustard was an even better choice - they won't compete!


----------



## NYCavalier

beauxgoris said:


> ^^What a gorgeous classic bag *NYCavalier*. Congratulations!



Thanks so much *beauxgoris*! I thought I would never own a Hermes bag, but one is okay, right?


----------



## French75

I must say *NYCavalier* : Huge congrats on your first Hermes !!! The absolut master of the luxury universe lol I've always been super shy when I enter an Hermès store lol !!
*Beaux*, I carried my zara last friday at work, I got many compliments. one the girl from the human resources told me "what a nice bag, it's zara right ? we offered this bag to our trainee on her last day at work" lol !!! Although I love the bag, the competition is hard against balenciaga when I pick up a bag in the morning


----------



## French75

*Justpeachy*, woow you look stunning !!!! I absolutely love the whole outfit, the Muse of course and the ring  They look absolutely perfect on you, very elegant !


----------



## beauxgoris

NYCavalier said:


> Thanks so much *beauxgoris*! I thought I would never own a Hermes bag, but one is okay, right?



It's awesome. I love that long strap on that bag. Can you wear it cross body as well as over the shoulder? It seems like an H bag that you can actually wear everyday - I love Birkins and Kelly bags - but they wouldn't work as an "Everyday" bag for me. The style of your bag would though!


----------



## beauxgoris

French75 said:


> *Beaux*, I carried my zara last friday at work, I got many compliments. one the girl from the human resources told me "what a nice bag, it's zara right ? we offered this bag to our trainee on her last day at work" lol !!!* Although I love the bag, the competition is hard against balenciaga when I pick up a bag in the morning*



I agree about that! I like that I feel I could bash it about though and not worry - but it's still more classic then a canvas bag or a nylon bag (lord I hate those). Even when I carry mine I'll have a bal too though -even if it's just a clutch inside I can pull out once at work!


----------



## pilatesworks

A couple of new things: 
These are the F+B Taupe Ice Eternity boots, a lovely neutral Brown/Grey:


----------



## French75

I understand !! Thankfully I should receive my first accessory pretty soon (CP) so that I will always be able to carry a Bal something


----------



## pilatesworks

Getting ready for Spring! 
Hermes White Garden Party: 






I have the Flu, so here is a mod pic in my warm robe!


----------



## beauxgoris

Gorgeous boots *pilatesworks* - you and me are in a boot buying mood this past month! Update: oh man! What a crisp white bag for Spring. Wow a lot of Hermes purchases for us Bal gals this month it seems! 





French75 said:


> I understand !! Thankfully I should receive my first accessory pretty soon (CP) so that I will always be able to carry a Bal something


^^It's been many years since I've gone out without at least one little bal item on me. It's like my own personal talisman.


----------



## Ladylu1

Ring Arty YSL in black.


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks Beaux! I was checking out NY Cavs new H......very beautiful! 
And yes, it is official, I am definitely addicted to these boots. I love your new IMs, they are very cool!


----------



## French75

Wooow beautiful ring *ladylu* I love it !!!congrats ! I should try one someday 
*Leslie* I hope you'll feel better soon !! Hermes bags are true gems !! This one looks so perfect !! Simple and very classy at the same time (the hermes touch !) Congratulations!!


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks French! 
Love that ring ladylu! 
And NY Cav, I COVET your Evelyne!
Roey, I am so excited you bought a Rocco! I LOVE them, hope you do too!


----------



## DollFace116

The Hermes bag is sick!  Congrats!


----------



## riry

roey said:


> Hey riry, love your new AW, and your daughter is a DOLL! Looks like you may have to padlock your closet soon.
> 
> I bought a mustard (camel) Rocco from the Outnet sale and can't wait to get it! May I ask why this is your third try with a Rocco? Luggage was my first choice but it sold out fast. Since I already own the Automne SGH City figured the Mustard was an even better choice - they won't compete!


 
Well... I'm extremely picky about bags, and AW is like Bal in that no two bags are alike.  My main problem with the first two was that the pebbling was hard instead of soft.  I actually like pebbling, but when they feel too hard to the touch, it gives me the heebie-jeebies. My first one was lovely, but there was a tiny section that had that "hard" pebbles, and I couldn't stand it.  I couldn't get the bag out of my mind, though, so went back for another one.  The second one had an entire panel with the hard bumps. yuck. This third one is juuuuust right. The pebbling is nice and soft.

I tend to go in threes for most of my bags.  It took me three tries to get the right Anthra, three tries to get the right light olive, etc... If I'm not 100% happy with something about a bag, I'll keep searching until I find the right one.

I think you'll love the mustard Rocco.  I considered it, except that I already have two Jaune Bbags, and don't have any caramel/brown bags.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

*Ladylu1* - Your ring is amazing!  What a beauty!
*pilatesworks* - I love the simplicity and freshness of the bag!
*pilatesworks* - those boots look awesome!  Congrats!

I recently fell in love with McQueen scarves and got my first one yesterday


----------



## Ladylu1

Nhu Nhu said:


> *Ladylu1* - Your ring is amazing! What a beauty!
> *pilatesworks* - I love the simplicity and freshness of the bag!
> *pilatesworks* - those boots look awesome! Congrats!
> 
> I recently fell in love with McQueen scarves and got my first one yesterday


 


Thanks Nhu Nhu.
We are twins of scarf, care it is a dangerous addiction.


----------



## Ladylu1

*Pilatesworks-French75*  Thank you girls.


----------



## beauxgoris

Great ring *Ladylu1* 

and love the scarf *Nhu Nhu* - I bought the exact same one many years ago and still love it.


----------



## Nhu Nhu

*Ladylu1* - I think it's too late!  The addiction started right after I bought her.  I just ordered another one - the Rosemole-Red color!  

*Beauxgoris* -  Thank you!  I'm so happy to hear that his skull scarves are timeless!


----------



## pilatesworks

Congrats on your AW Riry! I know what you mean, I went thru two bags each ( 2 Forrest, and 2 Luggage) before I found just the right ones. You gotta get the pebbling just right! 
NhuNhu, I love your new AMcQ! I have a bunch of his scarves, they are very edgy-cool and yours looks great on you!


----------



## riry

^^^ phew... glad I'm not the only one. When I returned the second one, the Barneys SA brought out nine (yes, *NINE*!) of the luggage Roccos, and I couldn't make any of them work. Nutz, I tell ya.


----------



## pbdb

pilatesworks said:


> A couple of new things:
> These are the F+B Taupe Ice Eternity boots, a lovely neutral Brown/Grey:



H Leslie,

yes i love this shade of brown especially in the F+B boots!!!!! congrats!!
and I'm waiting  for mine today!!!

was contemplating on getting a rocco bag (almost bought the grey one from outnet) but will just stick to bals instead and wait for the FW 2011 colors to come out.


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^ You will LOVE these boots! The perfect Brown.....!


----------



## roey

riry said:


> Well... I'm extremely picky about bags, and AW is like Bal in that no two bags are alike. My main problem with the first two was that the pebbling was hard instead of soft. I actually like pebbling, but when they feel too hard to the touch, it gives me the heebie-jeebies. My first one was lovely, but there was a tiny section that had that "hard" pebbles, and I couldn't stand it. I couldn't get the bag out of my mind, though, so went back for another one. The second one had an entire panel with the hard bumps. yuck. This third one is juuuuust right. The pebbling is nice and soft.
> 
> I tend to go in threes for most of my bags. It took me three tries to get the right Anthra, three tries to get the right light olive, etc... If I'm not 100% happy with something about a bag, I'll keep searching until I find the right one.
> 
> I think you'll love the mustard Rocco. I considered it, except that I already have two Jaune Bbags, and don't have any caramel/brown bags.
> 
> Hope that helps!


 
We are the same way!  The reason it has taken me so long to buy a Rocco is because pebbled leather reminds me of a disease, and if I can't pick it out myself or have a trusted s/a choose one, then I won't buy the bag.  I know Rocco gals love their leather "bubbly", but the more bubbles the more I want to cringe and die!  So I decided to sit tight and wait until I could find one at a really good price point.  Also, the Outnet accepts returns so it was a double bonus to try it out.


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^^hahaha ....but if you find the right one, you will fall in love.....


----------



## naling

Got the last silver-toned cross cuff off the Chrishabana site! Can't wait for it to come in; I've been waiting for it FOR-EVER.


----------



## roey

L, I just want those pebbles to be FLAT and soft!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Wow, LOVE that cuff!  

Just placed a Hayden Harnett order:


----------



## pilatesworks

roey said:


> L, I just want those pebbles to be FLAT and soft!



Fingers crossed for you darlin!


----------



## reira08

Bf bought this for a 2 weeks ago! From ****** - Erica~ 
I researched on Chloe since I am not familiar with their bags at all and I found a scary thread about ****** and fake Chloes... So I'm getting my bag authenticated in the authentication thread in the Chloe subforum at the moment... Hopefully everything is ok as I have bought Bal from Erica before with no problems at all... Crossing my fingers!!

Chloe Paraty





And I bought an Alexander Wang Brenda Mini Camera bag on theOutnet yesterday since they are having a sale 
It's coming tomorrow I think so I will post pics when it's here!


----------



## imlvholic

NYCavalier said:


> Walked into H today.. walked out with my first H bag!..


I got the same exact 1 & it's great for travel. The strap is perfect & comfortable.
Huge Congrats!


----------



## Livia1

Love Quotes scarf in Beaujolais


----------



## purses & pugs

Lovely color of that LQ scarf *Livia*!


----------



## Ladylu1

I have just received the sandals tribute in navy, fantastic!!! .............. remain brilliant with the easy and I have decided that I it remain.


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Lovely color of that LQ scarf *Livia*!



Thanks 
The colour is even more gorgeous than I thought it would be.


----------



## roey

Livia1 said:


> Love Quotes scarf in Beaujolais


 
OMG, I have been going back and forth in my head about this color and your pics have confirmed that I NEED IT!  On some websites it looks too bright but this is the exact burgundy I have been looking for.  Thanks so much for posting it Livia!  I am on a huge scarf buying spree right now - 4 LQ's, 2 Gypsy 05 and 4 Tolani!  I need to calm down.


----------



## Livia1

roey said:


> OMG, I have been going back and forth in my head about this color and your pics have confirmed that I NEED IT!  On some websites it looks too bright but this is the exact burgundy I have been looking for.  Thanks so much for posting it Livia!  I am on a huge scarf buying spree right now - 4 LQ's, 2 Gypsy 05 and 4 Tolani!  I need to calm down.



Calm down, roey  
It is a truly gorgeous burgundy colour. Very warm. 
Go for it


----------



## redskater

roey said:


> OMG, I have been going back and forth in my head about this color and your pics have confirmed that I NEED IT!  On some websites it looks too bright but this is the exact burgundy I have been looking for.  Thanks so much for posting it Livia!  I am on a huge scarf buying spree right now - 4 LQ's, 2 Gypsy 05 and 4 Tolani!  I need to calm down.



oh, post them, pretty please!!!!!  I love scarves.  I went on a LQ spree last summer and ended up with 10!  yikes, but now I must have the beaujolais too!  what a beauty!


----------



## redskater

Livia1 said:


> Love Quotes scarf in Beaujolais



what a gorgeous color!


----------



## roey

redskater said:


> oh, post them, pretty please!!!!! I love scarves. I went on a LQ spree last summer and ended up with 10! yikes, but now I must have the beaujolais too! what a beauty!


 
Okay, here you go!  I can understand how you ended up with 10!  My only LQ rant is how easily they snag (I am very hard on clothes, unlike purses).  I am going to try the rayon blend in Greylange next and hope it will be more durable.

*LQ Maritime:*





*LQ Verdant:*





*LQ Olive Grove:*





*LQ Marina:*





*Tolani Myst:*





*Tolani Silk Tie Dye Crush:*





*Tolani Silk Waterfall:*





*Tolani Animal Studio Scarf:*


----------



## roey

Last one because I was limited to 8 images in my previous post!

*Gypsy 05 Indah Scarf:*


----------



## Livia1

redskater said:


> what a gorgeous color!



It is, isn't it. I hope you find one too.


----------



## Livia1

roey said:


> Okay, here you go!  I can understand how you ended up with 10!  My only LQ rant is how easily they snag (I am very hard on clothes, unlike purses).  I am going to try the rayon blend in Greylange next and hope it will be more durable.




Love the scarfs roey, especially the LQ Verdant and Marina. Gorgeous colours. I've had my eye on Marina myself and a light green colour but I can't decide. Verdant looks really lovely though.


----------



## delmilano

my first alexander wang purchase, a khaki t shirt, the fabric is really soft.


----------



## beauxgoris

^^I'm in love with that t-shirt. I want one!


----------



## delmilano

^^thanks beaux, i got it from the last days sales at the printemps, it was the last one available unfortunately. i would have gotten an L instead of S if there were many left, i love to wear my t shirts very maxi.


----------



## beauxgoris

^^I usually wear more fitted t's, but I'm really liking the look of my longer, looser ones these days. I'll have to hunt some down like yours. So versatile and chic.


----------



## lovely64

*delmilano*, great A Wang, I love his tops. The quality seems to be pretty good too.


----------



## delmilano

beauxgoris said:


> ^^I usually wear more fitted t's, but I'm really liking the look of my longer, looser ones these days. I'll have to hunt some down like yours. So versatile and chic.



i used to love tighter shorter t shirts when i was younger but now i love them large, loose and long.  good luck, hope you'll find one soon.


----------



## delmilano

lovely64 said:


> *delmilano*, great A Wang, I love his tops. The quality seems to be pretty good too.



thanks sweetie. the fabric is very soft, very gentle, i love the fluidity of it, so comfy.


----------



## French75

I totally agree ! It's a very nice shirt, you look great, it's totally your style. it's funny how we can still find some nice things even the last day of sales


----------



## delmilano

merci french, yes, i often find great items on the last days of sales. i hate to go there the first days, too many people in the stores.


----------



## tsuarsawan

wow *Livia1 & roey*, very nice scarfes ladies!
*Livia1 *your LQ scarf in Beaujolais looks like a gorgeous colour...
* roey*, great scarfes...love your Tolani scafes the most.

*delmilano* your alexander wang t shirt looks so good on you. Nice quality...


----------



## Livia1

tsuarsawan said:


> wow *Livia1 & roey*, very nice scarfes ladies!
> *Livia1 *your LQ scarf in Beaujolais looks like a gorgeous colour...
> * roey*, great scarfes...love your Tolani scafes the most.
> 
> *delmilano* your alexander wang t shirt looks so good on you. Nice quality...




Thanks sweet *T*, I'm loving this colour.


----------



## purses & pugs

*delmilano*, great AW top, suits you really well! Is it T by Alexander Wang? I have a cardigan in T by AW and it's just the softest fabric.


----------



## NYCavalier

*delmilano* LOVE that top! It looks sooooooooo soft! 

Here's my new monogramed LV neverfull.. The stripes are electric blue and fuchsia (but the lighting makes it look red...)


----------



## delmilano

*tsuarsawan* : thank you dear, sometimes the quality of the fabric really makes a difference and i fell in love withe the color first then with this very nice & soft fabric.

*purses & pugs* :thanks *A*, yes it's T by Alexander Wang. oh you have a cardigan in T, would love to see your mod pic with it please. 

*nycavalier* : thank you for your kind words.


----------



## purses & pugs

delmilano said:


> *purses & pugs* :thanks *A*, yes it's T by Alexander Wang. oh you have a cardigan in T, would love to see your mod pic with it please.



I found a few pics from my blog with it


----------



## purses & pugs

*NYCavalier*, congrats with a classic LV bag, and nice you can get it customized too


----------



## delmilano

purses & pugs said:


> I found a few pics from my blog with it



the T cardigan looks great on you *A* and the fabric does look soft and nice.
i hope i won't become an AW clothes addict, that will cost me too much money.


----------



## naling

I love AW's T line - I have a ton! But, as it got kind of pricey, I found a great alternative...from TARGET! The Mossimo Drapey Tees are 1) super soft and comfortable, 2) fit EXACTLY like the AW tees, and, the most important one, 3) machine washable! So now I have a nice mix of AW and Mossimo tees in different colors, and I love them all.


----------



## Susan Lee

*Lovely purchases everyone!!*

*Del*-great top! I have yet to get anything from AW clothing but you have me wanting to now!

*Roey*-WOW lady, I knew you got a bunch but seeing them all together you really scored a big haul! ITA about the LQ scarves being a bit easy to snag-hopefully the rayon blend one will work better for you.

*C*-Cool LV! I like that it's monogrammed!

Just got these bracelets from one of my favorite shoe designers-all handmade here in CA. And these leopard beauties should be here tomorrow!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*roey*, love the scarves!  Those are my new obsession!

*delmilano*, love the t-shirt.  Looks soooo cozy!


----------



## purseinsanity

*NYCavalier*, love the Neverfull!  The monogram makes it even more special!

*Susan Lee*, the bracelets and shoes are TDF!


----------



## purseinsanity

DH surprised me for Valentine's Day with a watch I've wanted for as long as I can remember!  A Cartier Tank Francaise!


----------



## kiwishopper

OMG a Catier Valentine's Day gift from DH!!! It is so beautiful and classic! Congrats!!


----------



## NYCavalier

purseinsanity said:


> DH surprised me for Valentine's Day with a watch I've wanted for as long as I can remember!  A Cartier Tank Francaise!



Mant congrats *purseinsanity*!! I have the same watch and wear it everyday (my J12 gets no love)!! You'll LOVE IT!


----------



## cali_to_ny

NYCavalier said:


> *delmilano* LOVE that top! It looks sooooooooo soft!
> 
> Here's my new monogramed LV neverfull.. The stripes are electric blue and fuchsia (but the lighting makes it look red...)


Wow LOVE the interior color on this bag!  Fabulous!!!


----------



## riry

naling said:


> I love AW's T line - I have a ton! But, as it got kind of pricey, I found a great alternative...from TARGET! The Mossimo Drapey Tees are 1) super soft and comfortable, 2) fit EXACTLY like the AW tees, and, the most important one, 3) machine washable! So now I have a nice mix of AW and Mossimo tees in different colors, and I love them all.


 
I love me some Target... gonna head there this week and check out these shirts!!!


----------



## roey

Thanks for your sweet comments girls. I never thought I would wear scarves out here in AZ but the lightweight gauze and silk fabrics actually work well. The Tolani Myst is the heaviest blend but still doable in 80 degree weather.

Also scored a bunch of Gypsy 05 tank tops for summer. Thank you to Susan Lee for turning me on to this brand!

Nice watch (and DH!) PI.

Great haul Susan! Can't wait for you to receive it all and model it for us.

del - I know exactly what you mean about oversized T's. I used to prefer fitted, cropped t-shirts and now only wear them relaxed and flowy, especially over shorts. If I'm going to wear short shorts in the blazing AZ desert, I'm definitely not going to wear a cropped t-shirt!

naling - definitely going to check out Mossimo Drapey T's this week!  Do you have a pic so we can have a visual?

Congrats to all on their non-Bal purchases!


----------



## naling

Will try and post comparison pics tomorrow of a black AW and a black Mossimo! Disclaimer: the AW shrunk a bit as it somehow ended up in my wash pile and not the dry-clean pile, but it's okay - just a tad shorter than it was before. (Which is why the machine-washable aspect of the Mossimo's makes me like them a teeeeeny bit more!)


----------



## purseinsanity

*kiwishopper, NYCavalier, and roey*, thank you all very much!


----------



## purses & pugs

delmilano said:


> the T cardigan looks great on you *A* and the fabric does look soft and nice.
> i hope i won't become an AW clothes addict, that will cost me too much money.



Thanks *M* and yes, it's super soft. I actually got it on 50% sale so the price wasn't that bad. But those soft fabrics can be addictive so it can easily be dangerous


----------



## purses & pugs

Susan Lee said:


> Just got these bracelets from one of my favorite shoe designers-all  handmade here in CA. And these leopard beauties should be here  tomorrow!!!!



Love those shoes Susan!!



purseinsanity said:


> DH surprised me for Valentine's Day with a watch I've wanted for as long as I can remember!  A Cartier Tank Francaise!



Wow, your DH is so sweet, how romatic and nice is that many congrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thanks *P&P*!  It was quite the surprise!


----------



## roey

Here's a link to the Mossimo Drapey T's on the Target website.

http://www.target.com/s?keywords=mo...eID=1038576|1287991011&ref=sr_bx_1_1&x=20&y=7

Maybe tPF members will drain Target's inventory!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

purseinsanity said:


> DH surprised me for Valentine's Day with a watch I've wanted for as long as I can remember! A Cartier Tank Francaise!


 omg!! this is my favourite watch !!i love it!!
congrats and happy valentine


----------



## mere girl

I purchased this today as my bit of bling! But can someone please tell me how i am supposed to put a key on it if the ring is open? Am I being really stupid??? (wouldn't be the first time...hee hee)
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/78867#


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


> I purchased this today as my bit of bling! But can someone please tell me how i am supposed to put a key on it if the ring is open? *Am I being really stupid??? (wouldn't be the first time...hee hee)*
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/78867#





I also don't know but I imagine you can probably unscrew one of those round-things.
It's cute btw.


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


> I purchased this today as my bit of bling! But can someone please tell me how i am supposed to put a key on it if the ring is open? *Am I being really stupid??? (wouldn't be the first time...hee hee)*
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/78867#



sorry


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


> I purchased this today as my bit of bling! But can someone please tell me how i am supposed to put a key on it if the ring is open? *Am I being really stupid??? (wouldn't be the first time...hee hee)*
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/78867#



What is going on with tPF this evening - it's even worse than yesterday.
Sorry for the triple post.


----------



## mere girl

^^ thanks for your reply - yes that may work...
I'll see when it arrives - it's my Valentines gift to myself! My husband has 4 and a half hours left of Valentines Day to get me a card, Champagne or flowers or chocs or diamonds, Balenciagas.....well anything really or he's in BIG trouble!


----------



## French75

*Mere* : A B.Bag would be nice... 
*Livia & Roey *: I love your scarves !! thanks for sharing, i didn't know those brands ! Livia where did you buy Love Quotes in Europe ?


----------



## Nenskes

Couple of weeks ago I was in Paris and bought this Burberry Prorsum military doeskin coat with black shearling panel. Love it!


----------



## Livia1

French75 said:


> *Livia & Roey *: I love your scarves !! thanks for sharing, i didn't know those brands ! Livia where did you buy Love Quotes in Europe ?



Thanks. They're really lovely and I like that they're so long.
I've searched high and low for them in Europe and have still only found one site in UK: http://www.austique.co.uk/Product_Catalogue/Search_Results?brand_id=292

I've had to order from USA. Unusualthreads have great service and free shipping but not many colours to choose from atm.


----------



## French75

Thank you very much ! I was thinking of ordering in the US but each time I get killed by the duties... in France they are very high....
well it's not the price of a b.bag this time at least ...


----------



## Livia1

French75 said:


> Thank you very much ! I was thinking of ordering in the US but each time I get killed by the duties... in France they are very high....
> well it's not the price of a b.bag this time at least ...



Yup, they are very high here too so I always try to avoid buying from overseas. When I ordered my first LQ scarf from unusualthreads it didn't go through costums, they are quite helpful at that site


----------



## naling

Nenskes said:


> Couple of weeks ago I was in Paris and bought this Burberry Prorsum military doeskin coat with black shearling panel. Love it!



That coat is GORGEOUS!


----------



## taskelover

Great purchases ladies! 
UPS just arrived today with my HG booties - Acne Pistol Short  

I've been looking for them for ages, that's the problem if you have small feets  I need size 35, I checked their webshop almost every week, and couple days ago, on my bed, was ready to sleep, I checked their webshop once again on my iPhone, and there they were!!! No hesitate, I put them into the shopping bag and checked out! (I was lucky, my DH weren't on the bed at that time - I was litterally jump up out of the bed! ) 

I'll take some pictures of my own tomorrow, but her is the pictures from the Internet...


----------



## taskelover




----------



## Livia1

*taskelover*, they are gorgeous!
I have a similar pair - I decided to get another brand because there were rumous that the zipper would slide down on the Acne ones. That was a few seasons ago though so I think they changed that by now 
Mine are my fave everyday booties and I'm still considering getting these from Acne as well. I'm sure you'll love yours!


----------



## redskater

*roey*thanks for posting the pics of your scarves.  I love those tolani!  I agree the LQ's can snag very easily, I have to keep pulling them apart to get the snags out.. but they are so feminine!


----------



## taskelover

Livia1 said:


> *taskelover*, they are gorgeous!
> I have a similar pair - I decided to get another brand because there were rumous that the zipper would slide down on the Acne ones. That was a few seasons ago though so I think they changed that by now
> Mine are my fave everyday booties and I'm still considering getting these from Acne as well. I'm sure you'll love yours!


 
Thanks *"S"*!
I've heard about it too, but as you said, it was a few seasons ago. I'll take them out soon (I'm home alone with my 10 months son - DH and DS are at Thyrsil, Norway for skiing this week) but you know it yourself it's so windy outside  Sitting on my sofa, can here the wind outside.
But keep on eye at Emmerys 
I've been considering to get those from the other brand as well, but haven't got a chance to try it on, are they comfy, it looks like they are a bit higher on heels, is that correct??


----------



## Livia1

taskelover said:


> Thanks *"S"*!
> I've heard about it too, but as you said, it was a few seasons ago. I'll take them out soon (I'm home alone with my 10 months son - DH and DS are at Thyrsil, Norway for skiing this week) but you know it yourself it's so windy outside  Sitting on my sofa, can here the wind outside.
> But keep on eye at Emmerys
> I've been considering to get those from the other brand as well, but haven't got a chance to try it on, are they comfy, it looks like they are a bit higher on heels, is that correct??




Oh yes, so windy here. Makes it feel _so _cold.
Mine are very comfortable but they hurt in the beginning, where the top of the booties meets the calves. I would think it will be the same with these. They just need to be worn in, that's all.
I bought mine the winter before last at the Gardenia store at Gl. Kongevej.

I am not sure if they are higher, I just tried comparing. They look the same but if any of them are in fact higher, it would be mine.


----------



## taskelover

Livia1 said:


> Oh yes, so windy here. Makes it feel _so _cold.
> Mine are very comfortable but they hurt in the beginning, *where the top of the booties meets the calves. I would think it will be the same with these. They just need to be worn in, that's all.*
> I bought mine the winter before last at the Gardenia store at Gl. Kongevej.
> 
> I am not sure if they are higher, I just tried comparing. They look the same but if any of them are in fact higher, it would be mine.


 
That was also the first thing I recognized, when I tried them on to day.
Can't wait for the spring tho, sick of this winter  
Hope you're doing fine btw!


----------



## Livia1

taskelover said:


> That was also the first thing I recognized, when I tried them on to day.
> Can't wait for the spring tho, sick of this winter
> Hope you're doing fine btw!



I'm doing fine, thank you. Hope you're well too!
Yes, I am so tired of this cold weather too. We had that one week of lovely weather and then the freezing cold came back 
Hoping for warmer weather soon!


----------



## purseinsanity

Nenskes said:


> Couple of weeks ago I was in Paris and bought this Burberry Prorsum military doeskin coat with black shearling panel. Love it!



gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> omg!! this is my favourite watch !!i love it!!
> congrats and happy valentine



Thanks sweetie!    Happy Valentine's Day to you too!


----------



## purseinsanity

I went a little scarf crazy recently!

Alexander McQueen:


----------



## purseinsanity

And Missoni:


----------



## purseinsanity

Two LV stoles are still to arrive!  Can't wait!


----------



## o_luxurious

My itty bitty non-Bal purchase from Proenza Schouler - a PS1 Wallet in Dark Red!

















If I were to define the color in Bal-terms (because Bal does this to me and I do this with many other things ), strange enough, I see a mixture of Pourpre and Sanguine combined. It's a lovely shade of red.
I've been lusting after one of these wallets since last year but couldn't since they sell out so quickly. I finally snapped one up! I was so tempted to get more than one but now I restrained myself.


----------



## o_luxurious

o_luxurious said:


> My itty bitty non-Bal purchase from Proenza Schouler - a PS1 Wallet in Dark Red!
> 
> 
> If I were to define the color in Bal-terms (because Bal does this to me and I do this with many other things ), strange enough, I see a mixture of Pourpre and Sanguine combined. It's a lovely shade of red.
> I've been lusting after one of these wallets since last year but couldn't since they sell out so quickly. I finally snapped one up! I was so tempted to get more than one but now I restrained myself.


 
Let me try this again....


----------



## am2022

love this cutie PS1 wallet!!!

I need a Proenza PS1 bag in my life!



o_luxurious said:


> Let me try this again....


----------



## am2022

taskelover said:


>


----------



## am2022

love all of these!!!




purseinsanity said:


> And Missoni:


----------



## AJ1025

o_luxurious said:


> Let me try this again....



That red is really amazing! Beautiful wallet.


----------



## purseinsanity

Thanks *amacasa*!


----------



## purseinsanity

*o_luxurious*, it's gorgeous!


----------



## o_luxurious

Thank you *amacasa, AJ1025, * and *purseinsanity*! She's definitely a keeper.


----------



## roey

Great scarves PI!  My next indulgence will be an AM silk skull scarf in grey with black skulls.  I've been wanting one for awhile!


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thanks *roey*!  I haven't used them yet, but they're so light and soft to the touch.


----------



## chanel123

Hey everyone! 

I've finally received my medium size Linen PS1 bag !!! it is so cute I almost pee on my pants! LOL.  I was worry about the size to be too small but I have to say, for Medium PS1, it is a little small for a guy to carry it as a satchel (but it's almost the same size as some small laptop bag) but I think if you carry it with confidence, it will be ok to carry it as Satchel.  

As for the shoulder strap, it is too short for a man to wear it cross the shoulder but carry it on one shoulder it's actually kinda nice! but in the photo I have attached below, I use the longer wider strap from my Proenza Schouler Large Cabas Tote from last fall to be use as the cross body shoulder strap on this bag and it is actually super cute! it's perfect when you go shopping or runing around in the city and don't want to carry a big ass messenger bag and this is the perfect size!

Just to throw it out there, I am not a petite dude, I am 5'7" and weight.... I'll keep that a secret, but I purposely took a profile shot to show y'all that it is actually a great size to wear it cross the body kinda bag for a dude!

I hope this helps any male fashionistas out there also was wondering & worried like I did about the medium size PS1, it's great! get it!  but I wish they also make this linen PS1 in Large or XLarge size I would totally buy it,too!

I LOVE my linen PS1 !! happy happy, joy joy !

Alan


----------



## roey

I've been shopping up a storm, after selling some bags, paying down some debt, and spoiling myself with non-Balenciaga clothes and accessories.

First up, these awesome shoes from Target (had to post link because pic won't embed).

http://www.target.com/Xhilaration-Tawny-Wedge-Sandals-Brown/dp/B0044V3WG0/ref=br_1_25?

Next, a bunch of tops from Gypsy 05. Big thanks to Susan Lee for alerting me to this brand! (Can you tell I love blue and grey?!)






























*Links to last two tops:*

http://www.gypsy05.com/shop/p_1280_Women-Tank-Top-Magali-Shirttail-Tank-.aspx
(color black)

http://www.hautelook.com/product/1542796

*And a new bag from the Outnet sale - Alexander Wang Rocco in Mustard!*


----------



## roey

*MORE SCARVES!*

*Gypsy 05:*

*



*
*



*

*Love Quotes Scarf in Greylange:*


----------



## purseinsanity

^Great finds *roey*!  You have amazing taste.


----------



## riry

*Roey*- I love every single piece that you bought! I seriously do... the shirts, the scarves (damn, look at that red one!!), and the Target shoes....


----------



## roey

Aw, thanks PI and riry!  I am truly casual - the easier to wear the better! And Target has the BEST shoes!!

The Gypsy scarves (red and charcoal) arrive tomorrow.  I can't wait to see them IRL!


----------



## riry

Please post pics when they arrive.. can't wait to see how they look!
By the way, how are you liking the Rocco? I had to rehome mine because it was so heavy that I mildly injured my right shoulder trying to carry it.


----------



## roey

Oh, no, so sorry to hear about your Rocco (and shoulder - hope it's on the mend!)!  I was looking for a Luggage - too bad I missed your auction. 

I also marveled at the weight of the bag.  It's heavy enough empty, nevermind with things inside!  Honestly, I don't think I want a closet full of Roccos, mostly due to the quality control issues described in the AW forum.  And of course because I adore Balenciaga.  I haven't used my Rocco yet so don't know how it will fare once worn in terms of weight and function.  I do LOVE the style a lot and have always admired it in pics.  Paying full retail was not an option though so when I scored mine on the Outnet for $442 including shipping I was quite giddy! 

If I can find a Luggage Rocco at a great price I would buy it and be done with AW!


----------



## riry

442? That's an unbelievable price! I love the look of the bag, and the mustard is a beautiful, interesting color. Will look great with your new tops and scarves. Blue/grey top, red scarf, mustard bag- now we're talkin'!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Congrats!  We're wallet twins 




o_luxurious said:


> Let me try this again....


----------



## cali_to_ny

chanel123 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I've finally received my medium size Linen PS1 bag !!! it is so cute I almost pee on my pants! LOL.  I was worry about the size to be too small but I have to say, for Medium PS1, it is a little small for a guy to carry it as a satchel (but it's almost the same size as some small laptop bag) but I think if you carry it with confidence, it will be ok to carry it as Satchel.
> 
> As for the shoulder strap, it is too short for a man to wear it cross the shoulder but carry it on one shoulder it's actually kinda nice! but in the photo I have attached below, I use the longer wider strap from my Proenza Schouler Large Cabas Tote from last fall to be use as the cross body shoulder strap on this bag and it is actually super cute! it's perfect when you go shopping or runing around in the city and don't want to carry a big ass messenger bag and this is the perfect size!
> 
> Just to throw it out there, I am not a petite dude, I am 5'7" and weight.... I'll keep that a secret, but I purposely took a profile shot to show y'all that it is actually a great size to wear it cross the body kinda bag for a dude!
> 
> I hope this helps any male fashionistas out there also was wondering & worried like I did about the medium size PS1, it's great! get it!  but I wish they also make this linen PS1 in Large or XLarge size I would totally buy it,too!
> 
> I LOVE my linen PS1 !! happy happy, joy joy !
> 
> Alan



Love this bag and it looks AWESOME on you!!!  I've been contemplating a medium PS1 but always wondering if it would be too small.  Since I'm about your height, your mod pic is perfect for me!  Thanks!!


----------



## Nenskes

*Gorgeous scarves!*



purseinsanity said:


> I went a little scarf crazy recently!
> 
> Alexander McQueen:





purseinsanity said:


> And Missoni:


----------



## beauxgoris

*Tuxedo - smoking jacket*


----------



## Hallie126

I just got a few new things, including a Medium Longchamp Le Pliage Tote, a Large Le Pliage Cosmetic Case and a LV Zippy Coin Purse in Damier Azur. 

I really like the colors of the Longchamp stuff and the LV Zippy is a great size for a small wallet. It has so much space for being so small!


----------



## purseinsanity

^Love it all!!


----------



## purseinsanity

beauxgoris said:


> *Tuxedo - smoking jacket*



Love this!


----------



## purseinsanity

Nenskes said:


> *Gorgeous scarves!*



Thanks!!  

I got a couple more!    I love LV Stoles and got tired of waiting for the new SS Leopard colors to come out (if ever!)...so I bought two of the Ikat stoles.    Here they are in Moutard and Noir:


----------



## purseinsanity

I love how these LV Stoles look with Bal Moto jackets!  Here they are with the Khaki and Black jackets:


----------



## Hallie126

purseinsanity said:


> ^Love it all!!



Thank you so much! 

And those LV scarves are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## beauxgoris

purseinsanity said:


> Love this!



Thank you!  I'm actually a grooms-lady in a wedding, so I'm going to wear it with slim black pants and heels for the occasion.


----------



## purseinsanity

^You must post pictures!


----------



## purseinsanity

Hallie126 said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> And those LV scarves are absolutely gorgeous!



Thanks *Hallie*!


----------



## roey

I love those stoles PI!  Are they really just scarves but called stoles?  I am looking for a leopard scarf without breaking the bank but am always eyeing up these scarves when posted!  I wish LV would put them on sale every once in awhile!  $800 is half a purse for me.


----------



## purses & pugs

*Chanel123*, wow, that PS1 bag look fab on you!! Love it!

*Roey*, wow, great stuff! Love your AW Rocco, the mustard color is beautiful

*beauxgoris*, great jacket! Is it from Zara? I think I saw a similar one there a few days ago. 

*purseinsanity*, lovely LV scarves and they look great with the moto jackets


----------



## purses & pugs

Here is my latest shopping haul:

T-shirt with horse print from Stella McCartney and black stretch jeans from Marc by Marc Jacobs  both 60% off!







Black cardigan from Acne. This is actually a men's cardigan but I loved so much that I tried it on in a small size and it looks great on!






From Zara: beige belt, white t-shirt with black stars, black cardigan with gold buttons, leopard printed shirt and black & white leopard printed top.


----------



## cali_to_ny

roey said:


> I love those stoles PI!  Are they really just scarves but called stoles?  I am looking for a leopard scarf without breaking the bank but am always eyeing up these scarves when posted!  I wish LV would put them on sale every once in awhile!  $800 is half a purse for me.



I agree!!  I managed to snag the cream one with the damier azur print for $600 on fashionphile but that's it.  They do have new leopard print pareos under beach accessories on the LV website for $490, but I saw them in the store yesterday and they are a crispy cotton material, not as soft and luxurious as the cashmere stoles...


----------



## purseinsanity

roey said:


> I love those stoles PI! Are they really just scarves but called stoles? I am looking for a leopard scarf without breaking the bank but am always eyeing up these scarves when posted! I wish LV would put them on sale every once in awhile! $800 is half a purse for me.


 

Thanks *roey*!  No, they're officially "stoles" just like the leopard ones.  They're actually the same size and fabric (primarily cashmere) like the leopard.  I wish I'd found these sooner!


----------



## purseinsanity

*P&P*, that's quite the haul!  Congrats!


----------



## purses & pugs

Thanks *purseinsanity*! 
I got one more non-Bal today from mytheresa.com, a demin dress from Isabel Marant


----------



## delmilano

lovely purchases *A*, the IM jean dress looks lovely on you, i love this brand. your zara, acne, stella & marc purchases are fab too.


----------



## purses & pugs

^thank you so much sweet *M* - I'm very happy about that IM dress!


----------



## beauxgoris

*purses & pug* - love everything! What great items.


----------



## French75

I agree !! Great shopping session *P&P* !! 
And the IM fan club says congratulations ! :urock:


----------



## purses & pugs

*beauxgoris*, thank you very much!

*French*, thank you!! I haven't been shopping in a long time and it was great to still find some nice things on sale! The IM dress was new season though, but the Euro is so weak compared to the Norwegain Krone now so I still got a good deal


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^ You did well **AM**..Your IM denim dress looks lovely on you. Amazing finds at 60% off for the Stella McCartney T & black stretch jeans from Marc by Marc Jacobs... Great zara wear, especially like the leopard printed shirt...

huge congrats, *roey*, more wonderful scarves..Great tops & loving your Alexander Wang Rocco in Mustard, even better that you purchased it on sale... 

*purseinsanity* your LV scarves are fabulous...Great match with your Khaki and Black jackets...

*o_luxurious *your PS1 Wallet in Dark Red is hot!


----------



## chemosphere

Your new IM dress looks fab on you *p&p*!  I am lusting after a few IM sweaters right now, but I am trying to be good.

Love the ps1 wallet too, *o_luxurious*!  I am considering one in kelly green.  It is a pretty good price for those at $165... I was surprised to discover that!


----------



## faintlymacabre

I just ordered an oversized Mulberry Alexa in Oak yesterday!!  The anticipation is going to kill me while I wait for it to be shipped...


----------



## mere girl

^^ oooh congrats -  I was so close to getting one in black but then I found my 06 black City - I hope it comes quickly for you!


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> ^^^ You did well **AM**..Your IM denim dress looks lovely on you. Amazing finds at 60% off for the Stella McCartney T & black stretch jeans from Marc by Marc Jacobs... Great zara wear, especially like the leopard printed shirt...



Thanks **T**! Love IM and I was very happy when I found that S McCartney top and MbMJ jeans on 60% off at a local store here 



chemosphere said:


> Your new IM dress looks fab on you *p&p*!  I am lusting after a few IM sweaters right now, but I am trying to be good.


Thanks! She has some great stuff and I'm lusting for more too, lol


----------



## pbdb

I just ordered the YSL Tribute sandals in patent navy (from Farfetch) and just got my YSL Hamptons sandals in Indian matisse color (on sale )  !!!
Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## am2022

Alaia lace up pump ( dream shoe)  ; Isabel Marant red poppy;  Isabel Marant Amely
Brian atwood nude maniacs!  ( another dream shoe)
Now im wanting the isabel marant dicker in taupe!!!


----------



## shamrock0421

I ordered these super cute and fun Ray Bans from RueLaLa today. I hope they look good on me when they arrive!


----------



## flower71

Oh my! I see we have some IM fans here...
Great shopping P&P, I love your dress as a fervent member of the IM club ( I am getting the sweater if I can grab one!)...and I also got a Stella T shirt quite similar to yours , on sale too in Paris.
amacasa, I would love to try the IM red poppy pumps but they seem so narrow in front, I have wide and ugly feet, lol!
pdbp, I love YSLs...and we're twins on both pairs. Congrats!


----------



## am2022

Good luck on the poppy pumps flower!!!


----------



## pbdb

waiting for my PREEN dress from Luisaviaroma (on sale!!)


----------



## pbdb

flower71 said:


> Oh my! I see we have some IM fans here...
> Great shopping P&P, I love your dress as a fervent member of the IM club ( I am getting the sweater if I can grab one!)...and I also got a Stella T shirt quite similar to yours , on sale too in Paris.
> amacasa, I would love to try the IM red poppy pumps but they seem so narrow in front, I have wide and ugly feet, lol!
> pdbp, I love YSLs...and we're twins on both pairs. Congrats!




hi *flower71*, are you on the hunt for  your next YSL Tribute sandals...if so, what color????


----------



## purses & pugs

shamrock0421 said:


> I ordered these super cute and fun Ray Bans  from RueLaLa today. I hope they look good on me when they arrive!


Oh these are super cute, love them!



flower71 said:


> Oh my! I see we have some IM fans here...
> Great shopping P&P, I love your dress as a fervent member of the IM club ( I am getting the sweater if I can grab one!)...and I also got a Stella T shirt quite similar to yours , on sale too in Paris.


Thanks so much flower! IM is great and I'm definitely joining the fan club here


----------



## French75

Congratulations !!!  You will love it !! It's an incredibly stylish bag 
I bought one last year, in Oak too, it's lovely, it goes with everything !!
The regular size is too small IMO, I really enjoy the oversized one (which is not that big). Let us know what you think when you get it 




faintlymacabre said:


> I just ordered an oversized Mulberry Alexa in Oak yesterday!! The anticipation is going to kill me while I wait for it to be shipped...


----------



## flower71

pbdb said:


> hi *flower71*, are you on the hunt for  your next YSL Tribute sandals...if so, what color????


I'd love the nude...Well, not really a "hunt" but if I do see them in my size withe the 75 heels, then I say YES!


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> Good luck on the poppy pumps flower!!!


Thanks...


----------



## French75

I bought a Chloe Marcie in tan at Galeries Lafayette (the last one !!). I love it !! I had be eying a Chloe bag for a long time 
I alwo saw a few Celine... I'm in trouble (love the color block cabas !!)

My Chloe :


----------



## faintlymacabre

Definitely will! It only took 2 days for it to get from the UK to my city in Canada, but now it's stuck in customs or something.  Hopefully it'll be in my hands by tomorrow!

I had been looking for something bigger than a City but smaller than a Work, and this seems to have fit the bill perfectly! Glad to hear you love yours.  

Beautiful Chloe btw!!!  I am so in love with tan/saddle type colours at the moment.





French75 said:


> Congratulations !!!  You will love it !! It's an incredibly stylish bag
> I bought one last year, in Oak too, it's lovely, it goes with everything !!
> The regular size is too small IMO, I really enjoy the oversized one (which is not that big). Let us know what you think when you get it


----------



## flower71

Congrats on the Alexa! I love this size, and in oak, a must!
French75, you are on a roll! Great purchase, I am a chloe girl (that's what made me join tpf way back) and I'd love to see the Marcie modelled...


----------



## angelicskater16

My new Madame Butterfly Bootie in black nappa leather


----------



## Ladylu1

Belts Isabel Marant.


----------



## silverfern

Finally took the plunge and got a Medium PS1. Love this bag.





And some McQueen earrings.


----------



## pbdb

just bought a pair of the lower heel YSL tributes in metallic nude patent !!! will get from FEDEX by next week....


----------



## dolphinhl

LOVE your Chloe babe!! 



French75 said:


> I bought a Chloe Marcie in tan at Galeries Lafayette (the last one !!). I love it !! I had be eying a Chloe bag for a long time
> I alwo saw a few Celine... I'm in trouble (love the color block cabas !!)
> 
> My Chloe :


----------



## dolphinhl

Oooohhhhh..... i like the two leopard printed tops!  nice one *P&P*!



purses & pugs said:


> Here is my latest shopping haul:
> 
> 
> 
> From Zara: beige belt, white t-shirt with black stars, black cardigan with gold buttons, leopard printed shirt and black & white leopard printed top.


----------



## dolphinhl

just ordered a Jack Spade tote online....  

SO need to get away from Bal for a while!


----------



## purses & pugs

*French*, that Chloe bag is gorgeous!! Congrats! And yes, Celine is dangerous...A local store will get in the Luggage and Box models pretty soon and I'm not sure I should go there and look

*angelicskater16*, those CLs are sky high! Looks great on you

*Ladyliu*, I love IM, nice belts!

*silverfern*, ooh, congrats with your PS1! I've been thinking about those bags myself lately, it's a great non-Bal. Mod pics, please? Love you AQ earrings too!


----------



## purses & pugs

dolphinhl said:


> Oooohhhhh..... i like the two leopard printed tops!  nice one *P&P*!



Thank you! It's no secret that I'm a sucker for leopard print


----------



## French75

Thank you very much *P&P, Flower, faintlymacabre & Dolphinhl* 
Here are some modeling pics  sorry it's rainy today, the light is not great, I can't use the flash in the mirror lol


----------



## purses & pugs

French75 said:


> Thank you very much *P&P, Flower, faintlymacabre & Dolphinhl*
> Here are some modeling pics  sorry it's rainy today, the light is not great, I can't use the flash in the mirror lol



Wow, it looks great on you! Much bigger than I thought but really nice. Congrats again


----------



## French75

thanks dear !! ^^It's the large Marcie (a medium size is also available but I'm used to seeing this one around and found the medium too small).


----------



## faintlymacabre

Silverfern:  Congrats on the PS1!  I have the same bag and LOVE it.  It's so well-organized, and the black on black is so cool-looking!

French:  The Marcie looks so chic!  The size surprised me too, but you carry it well!

My oversized Alexa arrived!!






(Excuse the dog...)  I'm only 5'2" and it doesn't seem that oversized at all!  Perfect.


----------



## purseinsanity

^Beautiful bag and gorgeous dog!  Is it a Samoyed?


----------



## French75

Major congrats on your Alexa !! You look gorgeous !!! Your dog is absolutely beautiful too


----------



## faintlymacabre

purseinsanity said:


> ^Beautiful bag and gorgeous dog!  Is it a Samoyed?



Yes, a Samoyed.    So nice to hug, but he sheds like crazy!


----------



## roey

Love the Marci French!  The color is fab!!  And you wear it well. 

The Alexa is amazing too - I want it, and your beautiful dog too!  Is Alexa easy to get in and out of quickly with the flap and clasp closure?  I used to have a Mulberry Oak Roxanne that I loved but found cumbersome to use.


----------



## faintlymacabre

The straps attach to the bag with magnetic snaps.  They are kind of fiddly, whereas I found my PS1 to be much easier since I always just let the straps dangle.  They didn't have snaps or anything, they just slipped into leather loops and I never bothered with that.

I don't bother with Alexa's snaps if I'm wearing it cross-body, but I do if I'm carrying by the handle.  It gets a bit deformed looking otherwise, since the handle is pulling on the flap only.

Really though, the snaps are easier to deal with than the zipper on Bal cities.


----------



## mere girl

That Alexa looks gorgeous - but that doggie! WOW - I want to give it a hug!


----------



## purses & pugs

*faintlymacabre*, love your Alexa and you beautiful doggy!


----------



## French75

Thank you *Roey* !!  By the way, thanks to you & Livia I bought my first Love Quote scarf (in cocoshell) ! I didn't know the brand before, I'm super happy !! Can't wait to discover other colors


----------



## ieweuyhs

The end to my bag drought 

My satchels from Cambridge Satchel Company

Red 11"





Purple 14"





Dang, they are really narrow! The 14" is about the size of a City, but owing to the stiff leather and the narrower base, I can only fit a Money, Pencil, 2 MMs and a small foldable umbrella.  The 11" can't even take my Money (well, at least not if I want to put other stuff in too), so I ended up using with my CP and MMs instead


----------



## flower71

lovely pics, French! I love the Marcie on you...BTW, I 

sent my bow poppied IM shoes back, too high and too big for me...but I love how it looks on you girls though, sigh!
faintlymacabre, this alexa is a must must have! Lokking great, with that dog...but I'd be sooo busy getting my place cleaned...kids don't make it any better, lol!


----------



## pbdb

going for my 4th pair of YSL....the Tribtoo 80 and maybe(????) my last YSL for the year.....
will post all 4 when I finally get the last 2.


----------



## roey

French75 said:


> Thank you *Roey* !!  By the way, thanks to you & Livia I bought my first Love Quote scarf (in cocoshell) ! I didn't know the brand before, I'm super happy !! Can't wait to discover other colors


 
Uh oh, I see another obsession brewing...  These scarves are addicting, with new colors coming out every season - like Bal!


----------



## Ladylu1

French I love the Marcie on you, congrats!!


----------



## Ladylu1

purses & pugs said:


> *Ladyliu*, I love IM, nice belts!


 
Yes IM is fantastic....I want the new boots.


----------



## French75

Thanks* ladylu *!! I'm a big fan of IM too ! You bought some nice belts !
I saw the boots yesterday in blue jean, they look great but I think I would prefer another color like the one on your picture or in black 

*Roey*, I'm definitely in trouble with the scarves if the colors are renewed all the time (thankfully the addiction is less expensive than the Bal one )


----------



## mayen120

i've ventured into Bottega Veneta 

Black Medium Veneta


----------



## foxymom

haven't posted in the bal forum for awhile 

since the ss 2011 havent captured my interest i've ventured into chloe and got a denim paraty in medium!   

love it! so chic but the leather is so thick and heavy! will post pics later


----------



## beauxgoris

Always a classic *mayen120*.


----------



## LostInBal

My new Lupo Barcelona "abanico evolución" bag


----------



## Ladylu1

French75 said:


> Thanks* ladylu *!! I'm a big fan of IM too ! You bought some nice belts !
> I saw the boots yesterday in blue jean, they look great but I think I would prefer another color like the one on your picture or in black


 

 I have just bought them in NAP.


----------



## French75

yayyy !!! congrats !! can't wait t see the pics ) 



Ladylu1 said:


> I have just bought them in NAP.


----------



## antakusuma

I like!



French75 said:


> Thank you very much *P&P, Flower, faintlymacabre & Dolphinhl*
> Here are some modeling pics  sorry it's rainy today, the light is not great, I can't use the flash in the mirror lol


----------



## antakusuma

Black is handsdown the best Bottega colour IMO. 



mayen120 said:


> i've ventured into Bottega Veneta
> 
> Black Medium Veneta


----------



## French75

Thank you *Antakusuma* ! 
I've been very bad and couldn't resist to the Celine color block collection. So here is my Bi-cabas in blush and my pochette in Fluo peach ! 
I love all the colors she made, it was difficult to choose 










A few modeling shots


----------



## Hypnosis

^^^  *French75*, I've been lusting after that clutch for a while now! Do you know what other colors it comes in? I was so sad to miss out on the vibrant red/blue of last year. Congrats on the bag & clutch!


----------



## French75

Thank you dear Hypnosis !!  I've seen the clutch in blush/black (like the bag), also in bright blue (like cobalt blue) and in orange/black


----------



## Ladylu1

Ohhh...That nice the pochette, is fantastic French, congrats.


----------



## flower71

[B said:
			
		

> pbdb[/B];18179896]going for my 4th pair of YSL....the Tribtoo 80 and maybe(????) my last YSL for the year.....
> will post all 4 when I finally get the last 2.


Can't wait to see your collection!
*French75*, amazing choice, I LOVE Céline...


----------



## flower71

Ladylu1 said:


> I have just bought them in NAP.


Major Congrats...I saw them too but those heels are killin me, sniff! Can't wait to see them in your pics...


----------



## maire

French75 said:


> Thank you *Antakusuma* !
> I've been very bad and couldn't resist to the Celine color block collection. So here is my Bi-cabas in blush and my pochette in Fluo peach !
> I love all the colors she made, it was difficult to choose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few modeling shots



French, just beautiful, i just want the cabas in fluo peach, i just sell 2 of my old chloé bags, so may be this one could be the winner instead of those, so perfect for spring !!


----------



## beauxgoris

*French75* - love your Celine purchases! May I ask how much the clutch was? I'm on the fence - but if it's less than bal I might just try it!


----------



## riry

What lovely bags, *French*! I love how classic they are, yet with the interesting color block to both of them.


----------



## French75

Thank you so much ladies ! The Celine leather is a true wonder...  really amazing !!
*Beaux*, I have excellent news for you, sit down, the clutch is 280 EUR ! 
*Maire*, I tried the fluo peach cabas on, it's absolutely gorgeous !!! I hesitated a lot believe me...  All the cabas have the most gorgeous colors, the camel is the most perfect camel, the yellow is the most perfect yellow, same for the blush, the red etc... She really did a fantastic job 

*Riry*, you're right, the bags are very simple but among the most elegant bags i've seen because of the incredible leather quality, the fabulous colors, and the modern shape with a lovely glamour 70s spirit.


----------



## silverfern

*french* - LOVE both your Celines, so classic and beautiful!


----------



## beauxgoris

French75 said:


> Thank you so much ladies ! The Celine leather is a true wonder...  really amazing !!
> *Beaux*, I have excellent news for you, sit down, the clutch is 280 EUR !



Oh wow! That *is* a good price. I wonder if I could find one here. I bought some very inexpensive leather clutches from American Apparel this winter - they're the same shape, but squishy and I don't have to worry about them. The Celine color block ones are gorgeous though!


----------



## chemosphere

Ooooo!!! French, I LOVE your Celine's!!!  Both are beautiful and they fit your style so well too.  I have been enjoying the mod shots that Caroline has been sharing with her yellow one, and that bag has been on my radar lately also.  So it was really fun to see your mod pics with this even better, color blocked version.  Love the clutch too!


----------



## Ladylu1

Boots Isabel Marant.


----------



## French75

yyyaaaay *Ladylu* you got them !!!!! Lovely !!!! How do you like them ? Are they comfortable ? I need to try them on 

*Chemosphere* thank you so much !! I totally think that style would look perfect on you because the quality and the colors are so amazing that the bags are very elegant yet very simple


----------



## Ladylu1

If French I am very satisfied, they are precious .... and very comfortable.
 But I see them very delicate.
 I have led them to putting a sole of rubber.
 Do you understand me? ... it English me is very bad, I am sorry.


----------



## French75

Yes I understand no worries !!  TPF is a nice place to speak english !!


----------



## shamrock0421

*Ladylu* - They are FABULOUS!!!!!


----------



## antakusuma

pilatesworks, amacasa> i know the conversation goes way back, but i FINALLY ordered my F+B Eternity boots in brown from madisonlosangeles. I AM so excited i don't think i can sleep tonight. Hope i'll love it. Thanks for inspiring me, or should i say no thanks for tempting me to spend more money but that's what we're here for right?


----------



## am2022

antakusuma... yay!!!  Eternity boots!!!
They will be a staple for many years to come!!!
pics as always please!


----------



## pbdb

congrats antakusuma on your new F+B boots!! 
Hi *Leslie*, 
I already got my Eternity boots in Ice Taupe since 2 months ago but never posted them.
Should've gotten a size 35 I think or maybe 35.5 but 36 was the last piece so it still looks good (a bit long but no prob for me). The important thing is I got the color i want!!!!


----------



## pilatesworks

Congrats, antakusuma ! These boots are the best, aren't they? I am happy to enable! 

*pbdb*, I was going to PM you and ask, I was wondering what happened! 
Congrats, I am so glad you love them! 
I am so happy you got the color you wanted, that Ice Taupe is really hard to find. 
You can always put on some thick socks! 
Post pics! Mine are already soooo broken in, so comfy! 
I am sad soon it will be too warm to wear them.....


----------



## Ladylu1

*Flower71-French-Shamrock0421* Thanks.


----------



## antakusuma

pbdb> post pictures pls pls...

amacasa, leslie> I wish fedex would hurry up! I ordered 1 size down, hope my feet won't expand again should i have another child else i won't wear the boots for that long afterall.


----------



## photogenics




----------



## BagsR4Me

antakusuma said:


> pilatesworks, amacasa> i know the conversation goes way back, but i FINALLY ordered my F+B Eternity boots in brown from madisonlosangeles. I AM so excited i don't think i can sleep tonight. Hope i'll love it. Thanks for inspiring me, or should i say no thanks for tempting me to spend more money but that's what we're here for right?


 
Oooh, congrats on your Eternity boots!! I'm sure you'll love them. After *pilatesworks* posted her Eternity boots earlier in this thread I just HAD to have a pair of F+B boots. I ended up getting the black F+B Bi boots from madisonlosangeles (never posted pics here though). I love them to pieces. So glad I got them. I haven't been able to find the Eternity boots in my size in the color I want.

Please post pics when you get them. Also, let me know how the sizing works out for you. Some people say they got them TTS and others sized down. The Bi boots are TTS. So I'm curious to know what you think about the sizing of the Eternity.

Again, huge congrats!!!


----------



## beauxgoris

Beautiful bags *photogenics*! 

For me it was a clutch that I've wanted forever. I realized when I've been paying more for bal accessories then this useful guy I should just go for it. It's a beautiful black pebbled laptop case that is being used as a clutch:


----------



## pbdb

pilatesworks said:


> Congrats, antakusuma ! These boots are the best, aren't they? I am happy to enable!
> 
> *pbdb*, I was going to PM you and ask, I was wondering what happened!
> Congrats, I am so glad you love them!
> I am so happy you got the color you wanted, that Ice Taupe is really hard to find.
> You can always put on some thick socks!
> Post pics! Mine are already soooo broken in, so comfy!
> I am sad soon it will be too warm to wear them.....



Hi Leslie!!
Ok will post pics. Am a bit lazy on the photography side but I will by Monday latest. No doubt, the color is the most perfect shade of brown for me!!! Love it!!!


----------



## pbdb

antakusuma said:


> pbdb> post pictures pls pls...
> 
> amacasa, leslie> I wish fedex would hurry up! I ordered 1 size down, hope my feet won't expand again should i have another child else i won't wear the boots for that long afterall.




Hi *amacasa*,
Ok will post pics by Monday latest. I have two F+B boots in 2 different styles: the Bi boot in black which I sexy love, runs TTS (from madisonlosangeles) and the Eternity boot which is so casual chic love (got it in Ice Taupe color)  runs a whole size or half size big....the color I got is very rare nowadays so even if I got it in my size and so a bit long, am keeping them!!!


----------



## pilatesworks

From one extreme to another.....F+ B Eternity boots to my latest shoe fetish!
 YSL Tributes, Black Patent Low-heel : 
















Believe it or not, these are incredible comfortable!


----------



## petot

WOW Leslie... those are TOO HOT looking legs!!!
Beautiful!!!


----------



## Crazyinlv

pilatesworks said:


> From one extreme to another.....F+ B Eternity boots to my latest shoe fetish!
> YSL Tributes, Black Patent Low-heel :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, these are incredible comfortable!


 

OH I LIKE


----------



## drati

*Beaux*, nice clutch. I like it.

*Leslie*, OMG your legs! I'm so envious -- sadly my legs never looked that good, even when I was young. I blame my parents. I could never pull off such sexy shoes, they look perfect on you. 

(Edit: can't believe this is the low heel version, I'd struggle even managing this height. I'm such a woos as far as high heels are concerned ...)


----------



## ieweuyhs

OMG! *pilatesworks*, THOSE LEGS!!! I'm so envious. :green:

And, just like drati, I can't believe the shoes are the low-heeled version. That's like the highest I can balance and walk around in.


----------



## antakusuma

May i know what brand? very very clever. 



beauxgoris said:


> Beautiful bags *photogenics*!
> 
> For me it was a clutch that I've wanted forever. I realized when I've been paying more for bal accessories then this useful guy I should just go for it. It's a beautiful black pebbled laptop case that is being used as a clutch:


----------



## antakusuma

Getting ready for spring i see!!! Lovely legs.... i need to do pilates.



pilatesworks said:


> From one extreme to another.....F+ B Eternity boots to my latest shoe fetish!
> YSL Tributes, Black Patent Low-heel :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, these are incredible comfortable!


----------



## NYHONEY

recent purchases!! 
how lucky i am to get this sick color bag!!










pink pink!  good for summer night out on some island





Balenciaga! did i break the rule? yes i did see some similar bag for sale for 20 dollar lol


----------



## faintlymacabre

Twelfth Street by Cynthia Vincent wedges!!!  Can't wait for these to arrive, and for the weather to warm up enough to wear them.  We're still in the middle of winter (today's high is -17C/1.4F and snowed last night).


----------



## Ladylu1

Fantastic purchases ladies.

My new Easy in Khaki:


----------



## chemosphere

Love it, *ladylu1*!

*Faintlymacabre*, burr!  Hope you get some warmer weather soon!  I have some CV wedges in a similar color too,(I bought them because they matched my dark caramel so well), and they are so comfy!


----------



## French75

Nice purchases ladies !!!

Bought those camel boots by Vanessa Bruno one of my favorite brand. I ordered them on the internet because they hadn't received the camel ones in the store yet. Free special delivery service at home after work (you choose the timing), there is a guy who brings you your purchases in a shopping bag, as if you bought if from the store !! Super nice !! Just love this website !!


----------



## am2022

wow love this color a lot!



Ladylu1 said:


> Fantastic purchases ladies.
> 
> My new Easy in Khaki:


----------



## Ladylu1

*quimiosfera,  amacasa* Thanks.

Amacasa IRRL the color is a green Khaki royal, stunning.


----------



## vlore

Everyones' purchases are lovely!!!!

Here are my most recent:

*Chloe flats* (they are just like Bals- super soft and comfy!)








And my very first *orange box* (and hopefully not my last lol!)


----------



## vlore

...and I have cheated on Bal with this gorgy *Givenchy Pandora!!!! *


----------



## pbdb

to *Antakusuma* and *Leslie*:

my F+B Eternity Boots in Ice Taupe


----------



## pbdb

my YSL sandals (one more arriving next week)

Indian Mastice/Grey Hamptons





Patent Prune Tribute





Patent Nude Low Tribute 





Patent Marine Tribute


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^Yay! Thanks for the pics, they are so cool! 
Now we need a mod pic!

Vlore, I love your new bag and your Chloe Flats, and your first Clic Clac! 
But more importantly, I gotta say your girls are ADORABLE! 
And you look great, too....hats off to a busy Mom of twins!

French, I have been admiring all your beautiful bags and other 'cheats'.....I am so sorry to you and everyone else that I do not have time to mention each and every beautiful thing I see here! 
Ladylu, love that Easy!
Faintly macabre, love those sandals! 
NYHoney.....off the charts. That bag is TDF, as are your other purchases.

Keep those pics coming, I am a lurker on this thread, but appreciate all your photps!


----------



## MyHjourney

MY FIRST YSL RING. arty too!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Oooh. Nice...


----------



## lily10

pbdb, love your nude patent tribute.  Where did you find it?  I've only seen the ones with higher heels around.


----------



## pilatesworks

Chanel 06 Black distressed leather Modern Chain E/W Tote:
( heavier than any GH BBag, lol! )


----------



## pilatesworks

Red N/S Modern Chain Tote:


----------



## riry

lovely shoes and bags, ladies!

*pilatesworks*- your chanel black tote is HEAVIER than a GH Bbag???? Wow, it looks so light and fluffy in your pic. Is it as heavy as the AW Rocco? this shoulder-injured gal would like to know


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^ I will check it out for you when I go home tonight !
I love that bag so much I am wearing it even tho I too have an injured shoulder....going in for an MRI tomorrow as a matter of fact..... looks like there will be some surgery in the near future.
BUT I will still be carrying these heavy bags on my 'good' shoulder !


----------



## antakusuma

YEs to mod pics! great colour i thot ice taupe was light-ish didn't realise it was dark brown. 



pbdb said:


> to *Antakusuma* and *Leslie*:
> 
> my F+B Eternity Boots in Ice Taupe





pilatesworks said:


> ^^^Yay! Thanks for the pics, they are so cool!
> Now we need a mod pic!
> 
> Vlore, I love your new bag and your Chloe Flats, and your first Clic Clac!
> But more importantly, I gotta say your girls are ADORABLE!
> And you look great, too....hats off to a busy Mom of twins!
> 
> French, I have been admiring all your beautiful bags and other 'cheats'.....I am so sorry to you and everyone else that I do not have time to mention each and every beautiful thing I see here!
> Ladylu, love that Easy!
> Faintly macabre, love those sandals!
> NYHoney.....off the charts. That bag is TDF, as are your other purchases.
> 
> Keep those pics coming, I am a lurker on this thread, but appreciate all your photps!


----------



## antakusuma

Chanel can feel heavier cos if the thin + chain straps!! 




riry said:


> lovely shoes and bags, ladies!
> 
> *pilatesworks*- your chanel black tote is HEAVIER than a GH Bbag???? Wow, it looks so light and fluffy in your pic. Is it as heavy as the AW Rocco? this shoulder-injured gal would like to know


----------



## pbdb

antakusuma said:


> YEs to mod pics! great colour i thot ice taupe was light-ish didn't realise it was dark brown.



Hi *antakusuma*!
It must be the lighting but the Ice Taupe is actually Greyish Brown, not dark brown at all IRL.
It resembles the Noix 2009 (light milk chocolate) color in Balenciaga.


----------



## riry

pilatesworks said:


> ^^^ I will check it out for you when I go home tonight !
> I love that bag so much I am wearing it even tho I too have an injured shoulder....going in for an MRI tomorrow as a matter of fact..... looks like there will be some surgery in the near future.
> BUT I will still be carrying these heavy bags on my 'good' shoulder !


 
Oh, sending you good thoughts and well wishes for your MRI tomorrow. But you get major trooper points for putting your remaining shoulder to good use!


----------



## roey

L, I emailed you but will say it here as well...

Your MC totes are TDF! I am super envious of the red one.

riry, I have a dark grey e/w MC tote like P's black one and it is by far the heaviest bag I own, heavier than a GH bag and AW Rocco (not combined, but individually!). Despite it's heft, the e/w shape distributes the weight evenly across the shoulder versus pulling it down toward gravity like the Rocco or GH City. The MC tote is one of the best totes Chanel has ever made; I owned (and sold) a lot of Chanel totes before the big price increases post 2008.


----------



## riry

*roey*- thanks for this helpful info! I'm always so curious about heavy bags now... never really thought about it until I injured my right shoulder with my AW Rocco (still feel quite ridiculous everytime I write that).  I hoped my new rggh city would be lighter, but I re-aggravated my shoulder after using it for two days. There's no way I'm ever letting go of it, so it will come out sparingly and only on my good shoulder.

I thought maybe Chanel would be lighter (it seriously looks soooo light and comfortable in these pics), but good to know that it's heavier. Although the weight distribution does sound much better.

In any case, beautful bags!!


----------



## Pinkydream

pbdb said:


> to *Antakusuma* and *Leslie*:
> 
> my F+B Eternity Boots in Ice Taupe



ohhhhhhhhh pbdb, they are fabulous!! thank you for posting the pics although the give me a very herd time so sad i can't find them in my size..... maybe i should really go for the two buckle version....... anyways fab purchase and great find!!


----------



## Pinkydream

pbdb said:


> my YSL sandals (one more arriving next week)
> 
> Indian Mastice/Grey Hamptons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patent Prune Tribute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patent Nude Low Tribute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patent Marine Tribute



ohhhhhhhhhhhhh my god i must have went to shoe heaven over here!!
i absolutely adore all of your ysls, you have chosen fabulous styles, as always. thank you very much for sharing my dear


----------



## pass07

Love the Celine cabas


----------



## pbdb

Pinkydream said:


> ohhhhhhhhh pbdb, they are fabulous!! thank you for posting the pics although the give me a very herd time so sad i can't find them in my size..... maybe i should really go for the two buckle version....... anyways fab purchase and great find!!





Pinkydream said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhhh my god i must have went to shoe heaven over here!!
> i absolutely adore all of your ysls, you have chosen fabulous styles, as always. thank you very much for sharing my dear




thanks my dear *A*, for your sweet comments....
the F+B boots 2-buckle version is cool and chic as well so if you can't find the 3-buckle one, then go for it if you really like it on you!! (Ice taupe is TDF)
the YSLs are a major change in my "homey" zone....am still a ballet flats girl but those tributes really elongate your legs like forever and the comfort factor is the one that got me sold!!


----------



## Pinkydream

Hi Leslie, love your chanel modern chain totes. I'm not such a big fan of flaps but the modern chain totes have such a cool rocking chic. Fabulous choices!! Huge congrats and thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Pinkydream

pbdb said:


> thanks my dear *A*, for your sweet comments....
> the F+B boots 2-buckle version is cool and chic as well so if you can't find the 3-buckle one, then go for it if you really like it on you!! (Ice taupe is TDF)
> the YSLs are a major change in my "homey" zone....am still a ballet flats girl but those tributes really elongate your legs like forever and the comfort factor is the one that got me sold!!



Yes the ice taupe color is indeed fabulous, the comparison with Bals Noix is absolutely right, a cool minky taupe color!! I would so love to get the Eternity version thank you have but I found they are impossible to find, still no sight of them. I phoned several boutiques in germany that carry fb with no luck.... the ice taupe color seems highly popular..... I can definetely see why.....


----------



## pbdb

Pinkydream said:


> Yes the ice taupe color is indeed fabulous, the comparison with Bals Noix is absolutely right, a cool minky taupe color!! I would so love to get the Eternity version thank you have but I found they are impossible to find, still no sight of them. I phoned several boutiques in germany that carry fb with no luck.... the ice taupe color seems highly popular..... I can definetely see why.....



Hi *A*, yes, wait for the Eternity Ice taupe!! And I will also do my search and let you know when I find a pair for you.


----------



## Pinkydream

^Thank you so much my dear! That's so sweet of you


----------



## drati

pedshoes.com in the US sell lots of F&B styles. They don't have the taupe colour in stock at the moment but drop them a line, I think they are getting new stock in this month.

I have the Emma boots and love them. Leslie, have your eternity boots started to gape at the ankle? They tend to do that after a while, as the leather softens. I'm not sure how I feel about that as I prefer a more streamlined look. Wondering if this is an issue for anyone here who has the Eternity boot.


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^ Hi there! 
Yup my boots are definitely slouching at the ankle, but I like that as it gives it a distressed look. 
I think this is unavoidable, I cannot see how they wouldn't break in that way.


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks Pinky! I only have one Flap, which is only for " dress up" ....the Chanel Totes are much more functional for me.


----------



## drati

pilatesworks said:


> ^^^ Hi there!
> Yup my boots are definitely slouching at the ankle, but I like that as it gives it a distressed look.
> I think this is unavoidable, I cannot see how they wouldn't break in that way.



Yes, I think so too. Would you post some pics of your slouchiest Eternity moment Leslie? Do you wear them mostly with jeans?


----------



## vlore

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments!!!!!

*Leslie,* your Chanels are gorgeous!!! You have such beautiful ones! 

*pbdb,* love love your YSL Tributes!!!!! Very sexy shoes!


----------



## pilatesworks

Sure thing Drati, hopefully it will be cool enough for me to put them on again!
Thanks Vlore!


----------



## kat99

pass07 said:


> Love the Celine cabas



Lovely! Is it new this season?


----------



## MissMerion

My new Stella Mccartney Falabella
Love at first sight!!


----------



## purses & pugs

^*MissMerion*, I love it! I tried one on a few weeks ago it's a really nice bag


----------



## purses & pugs

Here is my non-Bal purchase: new MacBook Pro 13"











Side-by-side with my old one (I'm getting a little sentimental since my old MacBook has been a very good friend for over 4 years!)


----------



## MissMerion

Thank you *P&P*! You're right, it's a really nice bag, so soft and special with the chain... I love to carry it with the strap, so handles create a paricular pattern. I'm in love  I tryed also others style, but they were too big for me... This size is perfect instead, as I'm small...


----------



## pbdb

vlore said:


> Thanks everyone for your lovely comments!!!!!
> 
> *Leslie,* your Chanels are gorgeous!!! You have such beautiful ones! And that gorgy Beigle Clair GST on the MP- wowsa! lol!
> 
> *pbdb,* love love your YSL Tributes!!!!! Very sexy shoes!



thanks *vlore*!!!  I definitely agree!!


----------



## vlore

*pass07,* omg I had forgotten to mention your gorgy Celine Cabas!!!  Congrats!!!!!! 

*p&p,* yay for Macs! Congrats! 

*missmerion,* congrats on your Falabella! I love how it looks folded! And I would love to see modeling pics! It's a very cute bag! Very different! Is it heavy?


----------



## MissMerion

*vlore* thank you! Now I try to upload a mod picture from my Iphone (I know, I'm really "out" but I'm new to iphone ). It's not heavier than a GH Bal


----------



## MissMerion

Easier than I tought... Here a mod pic with my Falabella (sorry for bad lighting and background)


----------



## chloe speaks

wow those chain bags are so pretty! but i know i cannot do heavy! so gorgeous on you girls though.

My recent and will be last shoe purchase for a while....

Christian Louboutin Rouge Metal Biancas


----------



## Ladylu1

chloe speaks said:


> wow those chain bags are so pretty! but i know i cannot do heavy! so gorgeous on you girls though.
> 
> My recent and will be last shoe purchase for a while....
> 
> Christian Louboutin Rouge Metal Biancas


 
Incredible, congrats!!!


----------



## MissMerion

^ OMG!!!! They're fabulous!!!!  Impossible to resist to them, congrats!


----------



## Ladylu1

MissMerion said:


> My new Stella Mccartney Falabella
> Love at first sight!!


 

I am love this bag, super chic!!


----------



## drati

purses & pugs said:


> Here is my non-Bal purchase: new MacBook Pro 13"
> 
> Side-by-side with my old one (I'm getting a little sentimental since my old MacBook has been a very good friend for over 4 years!)



Ah yes, but the speed! The lack of the spinning ball! I'm sure you'll be very happy with your new beauty.


----------



## BagsR4Me

chloe speaks said:


> wow those chain bags are so pretty! but i know i cannot do heavy! so gorgeous on you girls though.
> 
> My recent and will be last shoe purchase for a while....
> 
> Christian Louboutin Rouge Metal Biancas



Those Biancas look fantastic on you. Love the color. Look at those legs, girl!

Congrats!


----------



## drati

Beautiful shoe (and legs!) but how on earth can you walk in these? I'm tripping over and my back hurts just looking at your pics. 



chloe speaks said:


> wow those chain bags are so pretty! but i know i cannot do heavy! so gorgeous on you girls though.
> 
> My recent and will be last shoe purchase for a while....
> 
> Christian Louboutin Rouge Metal Biancas


----------



## beauxgoris

I'm on a clutch tear. I love these clutches using found leathers. They remind me of Celine clutches this season (especially the bright French blue one!) I love how these fold over on the top though. It's that extra detail I appreciate:


----------



## Pinkydream

purses & pugs said:


> Here is my non-Bal purchase: new MacBook Pro 13"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side-by-side with my old one (I'm getting a little sentimental since my old MacBook has been a very good friend for over 4 years!)



Yayyyyy P&P, big congrats on your MacBook Pro!! I was in the same place, I had the white one for several years and then on got myself the macbook pro, in the same size as yours. But I must say it absolutely works fine with no problems and I like it's covered in metal. Big Congrats again


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

i missed this bag !!! fabolous fabolous fabolous !!!

love this shade of grey, it must be stunning on you!! congrats 


MissMerion said:


> My new Stella Mccartney Falabella
> Love at first sight!!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

this is not a big purchase but i love it, a  double breast coat PINKO very similar to balmain(for a lot less) ....here you go


----------



## MissMerion

Thank you *Ladylu1*

*CG* dear *F* do you like my last purchase?  I'm totally in love!! Love the style, love the colour, love everything of this bag!
Your pinko coat is really nice, love how it fits you!!!


----------



## MissMerion

*CG* I forgot... love your anthra day, too!! This style seems to be very easy to carry, isn't it?


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

yes it is , and the bag is not heavy as my  other giant bags ^_^

your stella mccartney is meravigliosa!!!  i can understand why you are in love eh eh!!BRAVA!!!


----------



## MyHjourney

a big shoutout to TPF-er LadyLu1 whom i bought these miu miu shoes from!
ive been looking for these beauties for a long time!!










and btw bal ladies! i loveeee your purchases! everyone here has such fab things!


----------



## kiwishopper

*Chloe*, that coat is very chic! I love the big gold buttons!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

vlore said:


> *p&p,* yay for Macs! Congrats!


Haha, thank you! 



drati said:


> Ah yes, but the speed! The lack of the spinning ball! I'm sure you'll be very happy with your new beauty.



Exactly, the colorful spinning wheel was driving me CRAZY!! I'm very happy with the new one



Pinkydream said:


> Yayyyyy P&P, big congrats on your MacBook Pro!! I was in the same place, I had the white one for several years and then on got myself the macbook pro, in the same size as yours. But I must say it absolutely works fine with no problems and I like it's covered in metal. Big Congrats again


Thank you, Pinky! The white one started to crack a little around the keyboard but the Pro version in metal seems more durable, so that is good. Happy to hear you like yours too!


----------



## purses & pugs

*beauxgoris*, love your new clutch! I also like that it folds on the top. Which brand is this?

*chloe speaks*, wow your Biancas are super hot & sexy and so are your legs!

*chloeglamour*, your new coat is very nice, love the military style!

*moilesmots*, super cute miu mius


----------



## MissMerion

*moilesmots* congrats on you miu miu, they're really nice! After Bal bags, my second addiction is for miu miu shoes


----------



## roey

CG - you rock the Day!  I think I like this style best on you after the PT.


----------



## miu miu1

*CG* Love your coat!
*moilesmots* I have the same shoes in brown  Congrats!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

roey said:


> CG - you rock the Day! I think I like this style best on you after the PT.


 ohh grazie my dear,i must confess you that i am loving it so much

i am still debating if getting a part time rggh in dark night or not, here in italy we don't have nice return policy as in the USA .... so i must think very well


*thank you miumiu1 and p&p *A* for your words *


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

moilesmots said:


> a big shoutout to TPF-er LadyLu1 whom i bought these miu miu shoes from!
> ive been looking for these beauties for a long time!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and btw bal ladies! i loveeee your purchases! everyone here has such fab things!


 stunning ballerinas!!congrats


----------



## delmilano

*CG *: you rock the day bella !!! love this style on you, your coat is super cool too.


----------



## Mia Bella

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> this is not a big purchase but i love it, a  double breast coat PINKO very similar to balmain(for a lot less) ....here you go



Beautiful coat and way to rock that Day, baby! You look fabulous!


----------



## girlsnstilettos

Jimmy Choo clogs.


----------



## pilatesworks

drati said:


> Yes, I think so too. Would you post some pics of your slouchiest Eternity moment Leslie? Do you wear them mostly with jeans?



Hey Drati, I just took some photos, this is the slouchiest they get. 
Usually you can't see your jeans inside them, and the slouch is less noticeable on the Black pair.
I was actually trying to get these really slouchy, to give you an idea, I could probably buckle them tighter and get less slouch.
I have not worn these with skirts, just leggings/long tops or jeans.


----------



## pilatesworks

My new Chanel Vintage Black Ligne Tote :


----------



## Mia Bella

pilatesworks said:


> Hey Drati, I just took some photos, this is the slouchiest they get.
> Usually you can't see your jeans inside them, and the slouch is less noticeable on the Black pair.
> I was actually trying to get these really slouchy, to give you an idea, I could probably buckle them tighter and get less slouch.
> I have not worn these with skirts, just leggings/long tops or jeans.



Love your brown Eternitys Leslie!
I keep my Eternitys really tight but they always end up slouchy by the end of the day. I love the messy look with buckles flopping and tongue hanging out. It's a look that says "I don't give a damn and I like it that way." *z-snap*


----------



## roey

Leslie, the VL tote looks great on you! Isn't it the fluffiest, lightest bag you've ever worn? I just love this ligne!  There was a grey VL tote that came out in 2005 and I'm really sorry I missed that color.  It's super rare now.


----------



## drati

Thanks *Leslie*, GREAT pictures. They really show what the boots look like when they've been worn in a bit. Very nice. Thanks so much for going through the trouble of taking the pics.

And thanks for sharing your experience with your Eternity boots too *Mia*. I remember your pics with them on, they look fantastic on you.


----------



## Denaroo

*Fantastic purchases everyone how exciting! Beauxgoris, can you please tell me what the name of this clutch is - its fantastic, I love it!*






beauxgoris said:


> I'm on a clutch tear. I love these clutches using found leathers. They remind me of Celine clutches this season (especially the bright French blue one!) I love how these fold over on the top though. It's that extra detail I appreciate:


----------



## antakusuma

Leslie, drati, pbdb, amacasa, I got the eternity and i'm in love with it. Such a gorgeous shoe!


----------



## antakusuma

Mine already gape at the ankles cos i have fat ankles, but it's a look and i like it. 




drati said:


> pedshoes.com in the US sell lots of F&B styles. They don't have the taupe colour in stock at the moment but drop them a line, I think they are getting new stock in this month.
> 
> I have the Emma boots and love them. Leslie, have your eternity boots started to gape at the ankle? They tend to do that after a while, as the leather softens. I'm not sure how I feel about that as I prefer a more streamlined look. Wondering if this is an issue for anyone here who has the Eternity boot.


----------



## drati

Congrats *anta*, please post pics!


----------



## pbdb

I knew you'd love them...after I got my F+B Bi boots in size 36 TTS in black, I couldn't see myself not getting the most sought after Eternity even if it meant a size bigger (I got them in a size 36 when should've sized down) because it was the last pair that was in  ICE taupe!!!Don't regret it...fine, my feet look a tad longer but who cares??? the look more than outweighs the bit of length.
Love F+B!!!
congrats!!! and post pics!


----------



## MissMerion

pilatesworks said:


> Hey Drati, I just took some photos, this is the slouchiest they get.
> Usually you can't see your jeans inside them, and the slouch is less noticeable on the Black pair.
> I was actually trying to get these really slouchy, to give you an idea, I could probably buckle them tighter and get less slouch.
> I have not worn these with skirts, just leggings/long tops or jeans.


 
Love love love your F+B boots! Yesterday I found F+B boots in a shop downtown, surely I will get a pair for next winter. Are they comfortables?


----------



## drati

^^^ Very!


----------



## am2022

antakusuma!!! congrats!!!

now, we want modelling pics ASAP!

Mine are old and worn and stubbornly gapes all the time... 



antakusuma said:


> Leslie, drati, pbdb, amacasa, I got the eternity and i'm in love with it. Such a gorgeous shoe!


----------



## Mia Bella

Leslie I love your new Chanel tote. It looks so soft and squishy. 

I got my Alexander Wang Kirsten tote today


----------



## ehemelay

^ ^ ^ 

Is the Kirsten tote as sturdy as AW Roccos and other bags?

That looks like it would be a great alternative to a standard, boring computer tote (I've been carrying mine to and from the office in a Courier for a few years).

Does your new tote feel like it could bear the weight of a 13" laptop plus power cord?  I don't carry much else with me, maybe a folder or two.  I always bring along a handbag for my personal items.


----------



## beauxgoris

*Mia Bella* - that bag looks great on you! Btw is that your AA t in black? Love it!


----------



## cali_to_ny

*Proenza Schouler Large PS1 in Birch!*

and with Black RH Velo...


----------



## pixiejenna

^^ Congrats on your PS1! Would you say that size wise the large is bigger than a city? The large looks bigger sizewise than the velo, in your pics.


----------



## Mia Bella

ehemelay said:


> ^ ^ ^
> 
> Is the Kirsten tote as sturdy as AW Roccos and other bags?
> 
> That looks like it would be a great alternative to a standard, boring computer tote (I've been carrying mine to and from the office in a Courier for a few years).
> 
> Does your new tote feel like it could bear the weight of a 13" laptop plus power cord?  I don't carry much else with me, maybe a folder or two.  I always bring along a handbag for my personal items.



It's super sturdy! I mean it's suede so it's softer and more pliable than the Rocco's thick leather but it's made really well. The bag also has a soft base at the bottom so it's not a sack, which I love! I just put my 13" Macbook in it and it fits perfectly  and the handles are turned to rest flat on the shoulder so it's comfy. There's a bunch of room...in addition to the laptop you could even put in a binder, a book, folders, and whatever other paperwork too.








beauxgoris said:


> *Mia Bella* - that bag looks great on you! Btw is that your AA t in black? Love it!



Thanks *beaux*! Yup it's my sexuali-tee!  I love wearing it off the shoulder...it feels so sexy and summery.


----------



## roey

Love the Kirsten on you MB! That's a really cool looking bag!!

Looks like we have the same taste in casual wear - denim shorts and long tees!  What's AA?


----------



## Mia Bella

roey said:


> Love the Kirsten on you MB! That's a really cool looking bag!!
> 
> Looks like we have the same taste in casual wear - denim shorts and long tees!  What's AA?



Thanks *roey*! AA is in reference to my top, it's the American Apparel Sexuali-Tee. *beaux* and I just found these tees and we're having problems wearing anything else.  You should check them out! http://www.americanapparel.com/rsavc400rw.html


----------



## roey

I really like that T and it looks so soft!  What size did you get?  I've been buying Gypsy 05 tops like they're going out of style and need to look at other brands!


----------



## drati

Mia Bella said:


> Thanks *roey*! AA is in reference to my top, it's the American Apparel Sexuali-Tee. *beaux* and I just found these tees and we're having problems wearing anything else.  You should check them out! http://www.americanapparel.com/rsavc400rw.html



Mia, are you wearing the smallest size? How tall are you?


----------



## Mia Bella

roey said:


> I really like that T and it looks so soft!  What size did you get?  I've been buying Gypsy 05 tops like they're going out of style and need to look at other brands!



I got the +1 size as did *beaux*. The +2 is a huge jump in size and very big and long. It's soft and airy with the latter being most important since it's starting to get hot.


----------



## roey

You have a much longer torso than I do!  I think this top would cover my shorts as I'm only 5' tall w/out heels.


----------



## Mia Bella

drati said:


> Mia, are you wearing the smallest size? How tall are you?



Hi *drati*! Yup it's the +1 size. I'm almost 5'11". It's the perfect slouchy tee, don't let my height scare you into thinking the shirt will be too large for you.



roey said:


> You have a much longer torso than I do!  I think this top would cover my shorts as I'm only 5' tall w/out heels.



They come close to covering my shorts (the shorter ones) but I either tuck one corner in, tuck it completely or knot it. Here are some pics from a thread in "The Wardrobe" forum. You and *drati* can get a better idea on fit..

1. off shoulder, loose
2. off shoulder, tucked on one side as if knotted (didn't have time to knot it!)
3. worn as a scoopneck


----------



## beauxgoris

*Mia Bella* - Love the white one too - and you're right, I'm having a hard time wearing anything else since I purchased mine. It goes without saying you have KILLER legs! Lucky you to be so tall - I wish my stems were like that!


----------



## initialed

*Mia Bella* - Cool A.Wang bag! ps.What brand are those denim shorts you're wearing? Thanks.


----------



## Mia Bella

beauxgoris said:


> *Mia Bella* - Love the white one too - and you're right, I'm having a hard time wearing anything else since I purchased mine. It goes without saying you have KILLER legs! Lucky you to be so tall - I wish my stems were like that!



Oh *beaux* you're so sweet!  You got the white too right? Do you wear yours off the shoulder?



initialed said:


> *Mia Bella* - Cool A.Wang bag! ps.What brand are those denim shorts you're wearing? Thanks.



Thank you! I bought my shorts from Abercrombie and Fitch actually.  I'm a sucker for their shorts. They have a lot of cute ones in right now.


----------



## beauxgoris

Mia Bella said:


> Oh *beaux* you're so sweet!  You got the white too right? Do you wear yours off the shoulder?



I do - *but* I need a better strapless bra. I was looking at the ones that AA sells, but I haven't tried them yet. Do you wear a bandeau bra underneath? I need to find a good one.


----------



## initialed

*Mia Bella*  - Thanks.  they look good on you.


----------



## Mia Bella

Thank you *initialed*. 



beauxgoris said:


> I do - *but* I need a better strapless bra. I was looking at the ones that AA sells, but I haven't tried them yet. Do you wear a bandeau bra underneath? I need to find a good one.



I wear a strapless as well and of course it's totally uncomfortable. I did try a bandeau but the one I have is cottony spandex and the shirt catches on it so it looks all ripply in the chest area. I'm sparse up top  so the strapless will do for now. I also wore a classic bra style bikini top with it (it's stretchy) and I just pull down the strap on the open shoulder. I also think having an exposed bra strap on that shoulder is ok too, especially if the bra and top are contrasting so it looks intentional. For that look I prefer straps that are thinner and don't look like typical bra straps. 

This one from shopbop looks good. Slinkier material and a close fit... http://www.shopbop.com/femme-fatale...34374302066122&fm=other-viewall&colorId=12867


----------



## drati

Thanks *Mia Bella*, ts look GREAT on you. And I'm tall too, 5'9", so the longer the better for me. 

(Edit: I hate strapless bras too, find them uncomfortable so will probably look for another solution.)


----------



## MissMerion

*Mia Bella* congrats on your Alexander Wang Kirsten tote, it's really cool!!!


----------



## cali_to_ny

pixiejenna said:


> ^^ Congrats on your PS1! Would you say that size wise the large is bigger than a city? The large looks bigger sizewise than the velo, in your pics.


Thank you!! Overall the shape and size of the Large is more comparable to the Velo (more square than the city), but it definitely fits more than the Velo and City because of the depth. I would characterize it as a medium-sized bag, not bulky or oversized at all. HTH!

I would have posted mod pics today but it was gross and rainy in NY this morning so I stuck with the Velo.


----------



## agalarowicz

cali_to_ny, thanks for those comparison pics! i love the look of the PS1 but am still worried about carrying too much in it and ruining it. i'd love to see mod pics!


----------



## beauxgoris

Mia Bella said:


> Thank you *initialed*.
> 
> 
> 
> I wear a strapless as well and of course it's totally uncomfortable. I did try a bandeau but the one I have is cottony spandex and the shirt catches on it so it looks all ripply in the chest area. I'm sparse up top  so the strapless will do for now. I also wore a classic bra style bikini top with it (it's stretchy) and I just pull down the strap on the open shoulder. I also think having an exposed bra strap on that shoulder is ok too, especially if the bra and top are contrasting so it looks intentional. For that look I prefer straps that are thinner and don't look like typical bra straps.
> 
> This one from shopbop looks good. Slinkier material and a close fit... http://www.shopbop.com/femme-fatale...34374302066122&fm=other-viewall&colorId=12867



Oooo! I like that one. I've had problems finding a good strapless bra too - especially since I have a med. size chest. The ones I tried a VS were awful - they were so push up and padded (even thought I don't need that) they gave me a "shelf" - not attractive, I might try the one you posted!


----------



## Mia Bella

beauxgoris said:


> Oooo! I like that one. I've had problems finding a good strapless bra too - especially since I have a med. size chest. The ones I tried a VS were awful - they were so push up and padded (even thought I don't need that) they gave me a "shelf" - not attractive, I might try the one you posted!



Yeah! I'm eyeing it now too. I like how it has the sweetheart cut at the top. The reviews says it's much better for smaller busts than large ones so we're in the clear. 'Shelf' as in uniboob? LOL Gotta love that look. If you get yours before me let me know how it works for you!


----------



## drati

*Mia* and *Beaux*, the white AA t looks quite sheer, do you know what the other lighter colours are like? I'm looking at the taupe/grey and the darker grey and am wondering how sheer they are ... Will def order a couple of these as they look great. Love the white on you Mia, looks so fresh!

Wish that bra came in skin colour, btw. Black and white look nice but not so great under a white sheer tee for me -- feel that sadly I'm too old for that look. Also wonder about those comments about it falling down (2 out of 4 say this). When you get this, please let me know how you get on.


----------



## pbdb

cute tees...saw them but can't pull off this look anymore as I am almost 42..still looking young for my age but just to be on the safe side.

am waiting on my last pairs of YSL, no. 5 & 6 before I post. Waiting for #6, already got the other one.


----------



## beauxgoris

drati said:


> *Mia* and *Beaux*, the white AA t looks quite sheer, do you know what the other lighter colours are like? I'm looking at the taupe/grey and the darker grey and am wondering how sheer they are ... Will def order a couple of these as they look great. Love the white on you Mia, looks so fresh!
> 
> Wish that bra came in skin colour, btw. Black and white look nice but not so great under a white sheer tee for me -- feel that sadly I'm too old for that look. Also wonder about those comments about it falling down (2 out of 4 say this). When you get this, please let me know how you get on.



I have the white, black and navy (my favorite) - the white needs a nude colored bra underneath or maybe a cami - it's sheer, but not see through if you know what I mean. If I find a good strapless bra I'll report back.


----------



## ehemelay

Mia Bella said:


> It's super sturdy! I mean it's suede so it's softer and more pliable than the Rocco's thick leather but it's made really well. The bag also has a soft base at the bottom so it's not a sack, which I love! I just put my 13" Macbook in it and it fits perfectly  and the handles are turned to rest flat on the shoulder so it's comfy. There's a bunch of room...in addition to the laptop you could even put in a binder, a book, folders, and whatever other paperwork too.


 

Thanks so much - I think I'm going to order one for work!!!


----------



## roey

MB - I have a drawer full of A&F shorts!  Love them and need to buy more for this summer.


----------



## pixiejenna

cali_to_ny said:


> Thank you!! Overall the shape and size of the Large is more comparable to the Velo (more square than the city), but it definitely fits more than the Velo and City because of the depth. I would characterize it as a medium-sized bag, not bulky or oversized at all. HTH!
> 
> I would have posted mod pics today but it was gross and rainy in NY this morning so I stuck with the Velo.



Thanks for the reply! I'm eyeing getting a PS1 and a Givenchy pandoras box this year. I've tried in a few PS1's at barneys but I wasn't sure which sizes I was looking at I tried on th XL thinking it was the large. It wasn't until someone on the PS1 thread told me that the XL is the one with two straps. Now I'll have to go back and try them on again not sure if I want a medium or a large. I can't wait to see your modeling pics! Hopefully it will be sunny tomorrow.


----------



## antakusuma

Lot's of pictures of F+B Eternity in brown. Yipee!!




IMG_1414 by antakusuma, on Flickr





IMG_1423 by antakusuma, on Flickr




IMG_1440 by antakusuma, on Flickr




IMG_1441 by antakusuma, on Flickr




IMG_1443 by antakusuma, on Flickr




IMG_1445 by antakusuma, on Flickr


----------



## maxxout

^^^
cool boots

never posted here but got this at a vintage shop
it's the only non-bal bag I have gotten since I started collecting

don't know much about it except that it is silver and silver mesh


----------



## margaritas

Gotta show off my recent purchases in my favourite sub-forum!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^^ Oh, I like the Sunnies! What are they?


----------



## margaritas

^^ Dramolete Reverse Eclipse by Lumete. 

I purchased them after seeing pics on The Cherry Blossom Girl's blog!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Thanks I will check them out!!


----------



## margaritas

^^ You're welcome!


----------



## am2022

antakusuma... we have the same color eternitys!!! yay!!! love them on you!
Mia bella.. love the sexuali shirts on you!!!


----------



## drati

*Anta*, thanks for the pics. Must still be cold where you are, perfect boot weather. Looking great. Yours are the dark brown ones, right?

*Maxxout*, lovely bag, perfect for evenings.


----------



## antakusuma

Drati> Yeap dark brown and Beijing is kinda cold, especially mornings when i take my boy out for a walk. 

maxxout> gorgeous vintage piece. 

margaritas> fierce!

amacasa> i must admit i was inspired by you. The black was out of stock so i tried looking for modeling pics of other colours between you and leslie's pics and then i thought the brown or rabbit looks good too. And the brown was in stock.


----------



## pbdb

hi *antakusuma*, nice mod shots and love those F+B boots on you!!
enjoy!!!


----------



## antakusuma

Thanks pbdb, still waiting for ur mod shots!


----------



## Mia Bella

roey said:


> MB - I have a drawer full of A&F shorts!  Love them and need to buy more for this summer.



When I was walking by American Eagle I spotted some really cute cutoff denim shorts. Hopefully they're not as short as the coochie cutters at A&F right now. 



amacasa said:


> antakusuma... we have the same color eternitys!!! yay!!! love them on you!
> Mia bella.. love the sexuali shirts on you!!!



Thanks *ama*!


----------



## SkyBlueDay

Bought yesterday: a grenat coloured, saturated, super-distressed, soft and super-smooshy (never thought I could say that about a non-Bal, but it has happened) leather bag by Aussie label Gorman. The bag is the love-child of the Alexander Wang Rocco (sans heavy studs, because I am such a wuss in the shoulders) and the Bal Maxi Twiggy (with the long cross-body strap and the sturdy, non-whip stitched handles). It has the distressed leather on one side of the bag. And, if you flip it around and wear the other side of the bag facing outwards, it is finely woven - two looks for the price of one.

I love it so much that I won't be buying any Bal Maxi Twiggies this season after all .... and it was a steal at 20% off its usual AUD$400.

Here it is in the Gorman catalogue: it is pictured in image 5 of 20, and it's called the Molly Bag.

http://www.gorman.ws/default.aspx#/g...angeImage-515/


----------



## pixiejenna

*antakusuma* LOVE LOVE LOVE your new F&B boots! 
*
Margaritias* I'm jealous of your Givenchy Pandoras box I've been eying it for a while. I hope to get one soon, my spring bonus can't get here fast enough!


----------



## margaritas

*antakusuma*: Thanks babe! 

*pixiejenna*: Hope you get your bonus soon then you can get yourself a Pandora, you will love it!


----------



## am2022

Anta, thanks dear.. so happy for you!

Maxxout... lovely !!! glad to see you once  again maxxout!  It has been a loooong time since i visited your Butt thread!!!

pbdb.... still waiting on mod pics!

Margaritas.. lovely sunnies and bag... isn't givenchy leather just awesome????


----------



## antakusuma

THANKS pixiejenna.


----------



## pixiejenna

Margaritas I went to barneys and I'm so in love I can't wait!!! Now I'm jonesing for the one with the chain handle which is way more than what I originally planing in getting.


----------



## margaritas

*amacasa*: Thank you, yes I'm loving my Pandora! 

*pixiejenna*: Oh the chain handle one is gorgeous! I remember a tpfer posted pics of hers not long ago. So excited for you!


----------



## roey

sky - I had to search through the catalog since the link didn't take me directly to the molly, but it's a beautiful bag in a beautiful color!  Kind of reminds me of the AW Rocco.


----------



## delmilano

*pixiejenna* : we are tempete single tour bracelet twins. i love wearing mine, it's a gorgeous color. congrats on your new additions. and im happy that you are feeling better. i have sinus problems sometimes too and know how painful it is.


----------



## pradapiggy

Got this in January-ish...

Links of London sweetie ring:






Got these in the past month...

Links of London skull bracelet:









Michael Kors watch:


----------



## LostInBal

my new catalonian bag designer "Lupo Barcelona" Abanico Evolución bag in nude/cream I got a week ago. This is my second one (have it in red as well..) couldn´t help it´s sooo beautiful...


----------



## French75

Congratulations for all your lovely purchases 
I went to Isabel Marant today and bought a few goodies. 2 dresses + a necklace + 3 bracelets. I also received white J Brand shorts, my favorite jeans brand ever !

IM Dress 1










IM dress 2





IM necklace






IM turquoise bracelets





J Brand shorts


----------



## beauxgoris

Ballet flats with nike air technology. I'm tired of ballet flats with no support that kill my feet:


----------



## beauxgoris

To go with:

J Brand Agnes twill pants. I still love my houlihan's, but I liked that these didn't have pockets. In hickory and west point (not me - just to show color).


----------



## margaritas

*pradapiggy*: Love the skull bracelet!

*French75*: The white IM dress is gorgeous! I've seen an indigo version on NAP a while back and I love it!


----------



## French75

Thank you very much *Margaritas* 



margaritas said:


> *pradapiggy*: Love the skull bracelet!
> 
> *French75*: The white IM dress is gorgeous! I've seen an indigo version on NAP a while back and I love it!


----------



## delmilano

French75 said:


> Congratulations for all your lovely purchases
> I went to Isabel Marant today and bought a few goodies. 2 dresses + a necklace + 3 bracelets. I also received white J Brand shorts, my favorite jeans brand ever !
> 
> IM Dress 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM dress 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM turquoise bracelets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J Brand shorts



Love IM *B*, the dresses are so lovely. The bracelets & necklace too. i see that you've been busy on saturday.  
Can't wait to see your mod pics with the dresses or even better, see you wearing them IRL.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Pradapiggy, that skull bracelet is boss!!!  Love it!


----------



## am2022

ive been loving marant goodies lately and loving the laid back look of the dana canvas boot but was hesitant of the fringes... but kept on wanting to try it on... but the SF boutique had this no return policy so thought hard .... and long...
finally took the plunge and so glad that i did!
the fringes weren't scary at all..  plus the canvas top can be folded and hide the fringes partially making the boots dual height/ dual looks too!


----------



## drati

Congrats, they look great! ^^^

I've been admiring everybody's boots, never dreaming I would own a pair. I'm tall and usually wear a size 42 so didn't think there was any chance for me. But by chance (was in the neighbourhood) I walked into a local boutique yesterday that sells a few Isabel Marant items and lo and behold they had the Dicker boot black and taupe in size 41. I tried them and found they fitted! So after much deliberation I walked out with a pair in black. I know the black isn't getting as much love here as the taupe and the miel and we haven't seen many pics. I loved both colours but don't have a low black bootie and felt that for me it would be more versatile. So happy I found them, although it was hard to leave the taupe ones behind.

Here are a couple of pics:


----------



## Hypnosis

^^^ Congrats Drati! It's always amazing hearing a story like that. Enjoy wearing them!


----------



## delmilano

*drati *: *D* you know how much i love these IM dicker boots, they are comfy, easy to wear, you wear the black suede ones well. love how they look with the red dress. lovely.


----------



## ieweuyhs

I bought something&#8230; Something that I've been lusting for for a long long while&#8230;










My new Celine Black Shoulder Luggage





Compared to my GH Work for those who are curious how big it is:


----------



## chloe speaks

Love all the purchases ladies!



beauxgoris said:


> Ballet flats with nike air technology. I'm tired of ballet flats with no support that kill my feet:


 
me too *beauxgoris*! who makes those?


----------



## margaritas

*Ches*: Popping by to say hello to your shoulder luggage!  So how was her first day out?


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Hey there! Oh her first day out was fantastic! I'm really loving her alot! And the leather smell! As good as a Bal!


----------



## margaritas

^^ Glad to hear! Yes, I must say the Luggage leather is one of the best in my collection.


----------



## am2022

drati, love the dickers on you!!! great buy!
  i practically live in them everyday!
Ches love the celine... ive been using my envelope one lately too!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Thank you! I have to say, Celine leather really feels wonderful, and dare I say, better than Bal?  I just love the leather interior of the bag? Everything is so soft!


----------



## chemosphere

**D**, congrats on finding those cool IM boots!  They look great on you and I love them in the black.  Your red dress in the first shots is great too!

*Ches*, love your Celine and your very entertaining layout/comments!  

My only recent non-Bal purchases have been two pairs of vintage Demeulemeester shoes/boots from eBay.  I'll have to get some pics to share here.


----------



## beauxgoris

chloe speaks said:


> Love all the purchases ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> me too *beauxgoris*! who makes those?



They're these 

http://www.zappos.com/cole-haan-air-bacara-ballet-black-nappa


----------



## delmilano

amacasa said:


> ive been loving marant goodies lately and loving the laid back look of the dana canvas boot but was hesitant of the fringes... but kept on wanting to try it on... but the SF boutique had this no return policy so thought hard .... and long...
> finally took the plunge and so glad that i did!
> the fringes weren't scary at all..  plus the canvas top can be folded and hide the fringes partially making the boots dual height/ dual looks too!




congrats amacasa on your fringe IM boots, i own the beige suede ones and love mine to pieces. they are so comfy and i agree that the fringes are not scary at all.


----------



## am2022

del..
Im really liking the fringes now... funny how something you are scared of turns out to be something to your liking!!  reminds me of miucci prada who hated lace all her life and devoted i think the whole 2007 collection to lace ???

Anyways, loving my dana more and more each day!

here are two more pics with my celine envelope!
thanks for letting me share!



delmilano said:


> congrats amacasa on your fringe IM boots, i own the beige suede ones and love mine to pieces. they are so comfy and i agree that the fringes are not scary at all.


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Love it all *amacasa*!


----------



## am2022

Beaux!  thanks... there's your navy sexuali shirt peeping underneath the blazer...
Without your devotion/ motivation to find out what shirt that was, we would have been left in the dark!!!
You and your ongoing search for fab things are enlightening and I thank you of course!



beauxgoris said:


> ^^Love it all *amacasa*!


----------



## beauxgoris

amacasa said:


> Beaux!  thanks... there's your navy sexuali shirt peeping underneath the blazer...
> Without your devotion/ motivation to find out what shirt that was, we would have been left in the dark!!!
> You and your ongoing search for fab things are enlightening and I thank you of course!



Oh my thank you! I _thought_ that might be the navy one - but wasn't sure. The navy is my fav one - I bought two! 

I always have something I'm searching for - tPF is so great for finding things you want! Too good sometimes!


----------



## drati

Hypnosis said:


> ^^^ Congrats Drati! It's always amazing hearing a story like that. Enjoy wearing them!



It was certainly a total surprise.  



delmilano said:


> *drati *: *D* you know how much i love these IM dicker boots, they are comfy, easy to wear, you wear the black suede ones well. love how they look with the red dress. lovely.



Thank you sweet *Del*. You know how long I've been looking for a nice ankle boot and your love of this style helped inspire me. Can't believe you walked all over Rome in these -- would love to see some more pics of you wearing them. 



amacasa said:


> drati, love the dickers on you!!! great buy!
> i practically live in them everyday!



What colour do you have amacasa? I'm still dreaming about the taupe ones ...



chemosphere said:


> **D**, congrats on finding those cool IM boots!  They look great on you and I love them in the black.  Your red dress in the first shots is great too!
> 
> My only recent non-Bal purchases have been two pairs of vintage Demeulemeester shoes/boots from eBay.  I'll have to get some pics to share here.



Thanks *Chemo*. Please post pics of your finds too. 

The red dress is a recent purchase too, a local designer (there are some interesting NZ designers, and generally not too pricey either). It's my first red dress. I normally steer away from red as I find it difficult to wear but I love this one and feel that it suits me.


----------



## am2022

drati, i have them in black and taupe suede.

Then when its raining, i use my duplicates :  honey/ beige Joie Romans and H Hudson black leather..

Don't want the marants getting wet if at all possible..

I think you should go back and get the other one.. they will be your staple for many years to come..   Im sorry if im the biggest enabler.. when it comes to shoes... all common sense go out the window!



drati said:


> It was certainly a total surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sweet *Del*. You know how long I've been looking for a nice ankle boot and your love of this style helped inspire me. Can't believe you walked all over Rome in these -- would love to see some more pics of you wearing them.
> 
> 
> 
> What colour do you have amacasa? I'm still dreaming about the taupe ones ...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks *Chemo*. Please post pics of your finds too.
> 
> The red dress is a recent purchase too, a local designer (there are some interesting NZ designers, and generally not too pricey either). It's my first red dress. I normally steer away from red as I find it difficult to wear but I love this one and feel that it suits me.


----------



## drati

amacasa said:


> drati, i have them in black and taupe suede.
> 
> Then when its raining, i use my duplicates :  honey/ beige Joie Romans and H Hudson black leather..
> 
> Don't want the marants getting wet if at all possible..
> 
> I think you should go back and get the other one.. they will be your staple for many years to come..   Im sorry if im the biggest enabler.. when it comes to shoes... all common sense go out the window!



Yep, I can relate. Believe me, I'm tempted.


----------



## silverfern

Lovely IM boots ladies - *drati* what a great story about finding yours. I recently got a taupe pair and a black pair from a couple of seasons ago off ebay and love them both...so another vote for getting the Taupe too!

*chemosphere  * - Would LOVE to see your Ann D boots  I'm still hoping for some triple lace ones to show up at a 'reasonable' price. In the meantime I found a couple of pairs of Margiela to tide me over


----------



## ieweuyhs

chemosphere said:


> *Ches*, love your Celine and your very entertaining layout/comments!



Thank you! You're too kind.


----------



## pixiejenna

Wow *ieweuhys* your Celine looks amazing! I've been eyeing them for a bit. I really appreciate your Work/Celine comparisons pics it really helps give me a idea of how it fits size wise.


----------



## kiwishopper

Diana I love your boots!!! My mum wil be going back to Auckland next week she's hoping for good weather there! Wish I could gone with her ;(


----------



## beauxgoris

Diana - Now I want the dickers in black too. Great. 

Seriously though - they look amazing on you. I love the red dress you were wearing with them too - perfect!


----------



## drati

^^^ Thanks *Silverfern* and *Kiwi*. It's so nice to find something in a local store that everybody here has been raving about. It doesn't usually happen and I never would have been brave enough to buy these shoes without trying, esp since I went down a whole size. (And I just rang the store, they still have taupe in stock in my size, I am so so tempted.) *Silverfern*, are your black ones suede too? Do they have the taupe heel or a black heel?

*Kiwi*, tell your mum the weather is definitely starting to turn. Not only is there a bit of rain and it's cooled down a little but also the days are getting so much shorter so quickly now. We still have daylight saving though so everybody is struggling to get out of bed in the morning.

*Amacasa*, you wear your new IM boots so well. I'm with you, scared of fringe anything too, but these boots actually look so cool. I still don't think I could pull them off but I like them on others very much.


----------



## drati

beauxgoris said:


> Diana - Now I want the dickers in black too. Great.
> 
> Seriously though - they look amazing on you. I love the red dress you were wearing with them too - perfect!



Thanks *Beaux*. I'd love to see pics of you with your taupe please -- LOL, I want taupe now too.  Thanks for your sweet words about my red dress. I am surprised how much I love it, wearing it again today.


----------



## pilatesworks

maxxout said:


> ^^^
> cool boots
> 
> never posted here but got this at a vintage shop
> it's the only non-bal bag I have gotten since I started collecting
> 
> don't know much about it except that it is silver and silver mesh



Hey Max, these are not new purchases, these have been in the family since the old days...obviously we share the same taste in VERY Vintage bags too!


----------



## pilatesworks

My HG Ebel watch.....Beluga Grande Dame XL :


----------



## redskater

pilatesworks said:


> My HG Ebel watch.....Beluga Grande Dame XL :



OMG! that is gorgeous!!!!  I just love Ebels!!! I have two that I've had for over 25 yrs and they still look and run great!!!! they make wonderful watches, that one is TDF!

those vintage bags are so pretty!


----------



## ieweuyhs

pixiejenna said:


> Wow *ieweuhys* your Celine looks amazing! I've been eyeing them for a bit. I really appreciate your Work/Celine comparisons pics it really helps give me a idea of how it fits size wise.



Thank you! I'm really loving it. You should consider getting one!


----------



## pixiejenna

^^^I might have to start researching them.  I just purchased a givenchy pandoras box (hopefully i dont miss UPS tomorrow!)and I'm pinning for a PS1 in a f/w color too. I was hoping I could be good and only get 2 bags this year. Ok technically 3 because I have a credit with bal but since that's money already spent I'm pretending it doesn't count lol


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Luckily, I haven't caught the Pandora and PS1 bugs!

You should pop into the Celine subforum and look at the pics.


----------



## Nanaz

Large Marcie in Nut.


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks Red! I have been wearing this watch non-stop, guess you could say I am a bit obsessed.....
I just thought it would be fun for Maxx to see those old Sterling bags....I have them hanging on the wall with a bunch of antique necklaces and things. One has a broken clasp, but I never thought to wear one until Maxx inspired me!


----------



## natalie1885

...i have a lipstick addiction collection problem...


----------



## natalie1885

and...my little sister and i collect cheeky bears and gollie dolls from the UK


----------



## natalie1885

and i LOVE LV azure 
and collect STEIFF bears as well


----------



## natalie1885

LV galliera GM, still love it!! it's a great everyday bag:


----------



## am2022

drati believe me you will rock the fringe boots effortlessly. 
I can just see you on it as you have the height for it . Google Emmanuel alt and Dana fringe boot.   Amazing right?   



drati said:


> ^^^ Thanks *Silverfern* and *Kiwi*. It's so nice to find something in a local store that everybody here has been raving about. It doesn't usually happen and I never would have been brave enough to buy these shoes without trying, esp since I went down a whole size. (And I just rang the store, they still have taupe in stock in my size, I am so so tempted.) *Silverfern*, are your black ones suede too? Do they have the taupe heel or a black heel?
> 
> *Kiwi*, tell your mum the weather is definitely starting to turn. Not only is there a bit of rain and it's cooled down a little but also the days are getting so much shorter so quickly now. We still have daylight saving though so everybody is struggling to get out of bed in the morning.
> 
> *Amacasa*, you wear your new IM boots so well. I'm with you, scared of fringe anything too, but these boots actually look so cool. I still don't think I could pull them off but I like them on others very much.


----------



## drati

amacasa said:


> drati believe me you will rock the fringe boots effortlessly.
> I can just see you on it as you have the height for it . Google Emmanuel alt and Dana fringe boot.   Amazing right?



Yep, looks great. I love her style. Sigh, I feel too old and just don't have the courage (or budget, LOL). But these boots really do look great on all these leggy tall women. Love them on you *amacasa*.


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> ive been loving marant goodies lately and loving the laid back look of the dana canvas boot but was hesitant of the fringes... but kept on wanting to try it on... but the SF boutique had this no return policy so thought hard .... and long...
> finally took the plunge and so glad that i did!
> the fringes weren't scary at all..  plus the canvas top can be folded and hide the fringes partially making the boots dual height/ dual looks too!


*amacasa*, A few days away and I see IM lovers have been doin tha right thing...You look hot in those boots...I tried them on and I just can't walk in those heels (just like the poppy bow pumps...so great for my wallet lol!)
*French 75*, amazing dresses...I have a top from last year summer that looks just like the white dress, I feel so feminine in it
*drati*, I plan on getting the black dickers too...goes with everything and my taupe is getting sooo used up right now...congrats


----------



## maxxout

pilatesworks said:


> Hey Max, these are not new purchases, these have been in the family since the old days...obviously we share the same taste in VERY Vintage bags too!



These are so cool. Thanks for showing them to me.  Makes me want to clean up mine.  Did you put silver polish on them?


----------



## sandysandiego

Meet little Rocco!


----------



## Denaroo

sandysandiego said:


> Meet little Rocco!


 

*Awwww!!   Rocco is the best purchase hes so cute!*


----------



## Nanaz

sandysandiego said:


> Meet little Rocco!


OMG Sandy i want her. Look at that pose. So CUTE.


----------



## sandysandiego

He is quite the terror!  Under 2 pounds but he chases our other cat (3 1/2 year old persian) around trying to tackle him!


----------



## sandysandiego

Denaroo - your kitty is super cute!  How old is he/she?


----------



## pixiejenna

I got a Givenchy Pandora's Box & I love it! I originally wanted the black with gold zips, then I saw the one with the chain handle and fell in love with that but was waiting till my April Bonus. Then E had the one I was originally looking for at a great deal I couldn't pass it up!


----------



## Denaroo

sandysandiego said:


> Denaroo - your kitty is super cute! How old is he/she?


 

*That is "Jim"    - he looks charming but really isnt. I pretty much work for that cat and pay for HIS house! He is 12 as of this month and still acts like a big kitten - what a fantastic friend he is and has kept me on my toes for 12 years - even his doctor says he is "eccentric" and not very typical  HAHAHA... I love him   thank you I think hes cute too *


----------



## roey

Love little Rocco - and the name looks like it fits!


----------



## tb-purselover

*amacasa* I love your IM boots! I have been drooling over the Dana boots for over 6 months. But have never been able to find them on eBay in my size. Enjoy them!

*French75* I just love the IM purple, floral dress!


----------



## Livia1

Oh my goodness, beautiful


----------



## antakusuma

looking good! I get what you mean about large feet, i'm 40 and that's gigantic in Asia so when i find something my size i hyperventilate.



drati said:


> Congrats, they look great! ^^^
> 
> I've been admiring everybody's boots, never dreaming I would own a pair. I'm tall and usually wear a size 42 so didn't think there was any chance for me. But by chance (was in the neighbourhood) I walked into a local boutique yesterday that sells a few Isabel Marant items and lo and behold they had the Dicker boot black and taupe in size 41. I tried them and found they fitted! So after much deliberation I walked out with a pair in black. I know the black isn't getting as much love here as the taupe and the miel and we haven't seen many pics. I loved both colours but don't have a low black bootie and felt that for me it would be more versatile. So happy I found them, although it was hard to leave the taupe ones behind.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics:


----------



## French75

*tb-purselover *thanks a lot !!
*Sandysandiego*, little Rocco is beyond beautiful & cute !! Such a beauty !! gorgeous eyes


----------



## French75

Went to Isabel Marant again yesterday !!  I bought 2 necklaces, different lenghts, beach style !! 
And I just bought the Isabel Marant Siena dress from last summer on French ebay. It was sold out so quickly last year... I'm not sure if I'll be able to wear a hot pink like that in Paris though lol !!


----------



## Ladylu1

Ohhh French, fantastic purchases, I love IM.


----------



## French75

Thank you ladylu1, I know you're a big fan too !!


----------



## drati

antakusuma said:


> looking good! I get what you mean about large feet, i'm 40 and that's gigantic in Asia so when i find something my size i hyperventilate.



LOL, yes, I tried shoe shopping in Singapore once, totally hopeless. 40 was the largest they had, if even that.


----------



## pilatesworks

My latest, Hermes Black leather CDC with PHW :


----------



## silverfern

^^^ !!!


----------



## silverfern

^^^ !!!


----------



## Mia Bella

French75 said:


> Went to Isabel Marant again yesterday !!  I bought 2 necklaces, different lenghts, beach style !!
> And I just bought the Isabel Marant Siena dress from last summer on French ebay. It was sold out so quickly last year... I'm not sure if I'll be able to wear a hot pink like that in Paris though lol !!



Love it all!  Congrats!


----------



## pbdb

here are my latest YSL purchases and probably my last ones for the year.....??
(just feeling as blue as my Palais since I mistakenly ordered one size big even if I ordered my true size 36--honestly, if YSL could just be consistent with their shoe sizes in all styles!!! sigh....but already ordered from Foot Petals so hoping.... )

YSL Black Patent 80 Sayuri Slides 




YSL Bluette Palais 80 Pumps




YSL Studded Black Tribute 105 Sandals





[/QUOTE]


----------



## pbdb

^^ when you quote, please respect that you do so word-for-word and THAT you do not make any insertions like "if YSL could just be *x* with their shoe sizes ..." in which the words in ALL CAPS--- I MOST CERTAINLY DID NOT SAY.

stop using this forum to advertise your replica goods. Yes, I just visited your website to confirm this.
This is in direct violation of tPF rules and regulations/policies.


----------



## am2022

TB-- thanks so much!  good luck on your search for the DANA.. im sure she will pop up again in your size!  Always check ebay.fr too as i saw them there last month.  Ill keep an eye for you.. what size is it that you need?

Sandy - rocco is tooooo cute!

Flower - thanks again!!!  We are constantly finding each other!!! from bal jacket to IM poppy  to Celine bags and back to IM boots again!

Pbdb:  Loving all the YSL's!!!
French: love the necklace.. want the IM earrings with fuschia pom poms !



tb-purselover said:


> *amacasa* I love your IM boots! I have been drooling over the Dana boots for over 6 months. But have never been able to find them on eBay in my size. Enjoy them!
> 
> *French75* I just love the IM purple, floral dress!


----------



## tb-purselover

amacasa said:


> TB-- thanks so much!  good luck on your search for the DANA.. im sure she will pop up again in your size!  Always check ebay.fr too as i saw them there last month.  Ill keep an eye for you.. what size is it that you need?



I'm usually a size 36.5 but can also do 37. The DANA is my dream boot. I just love the fringe, the hardware and how you can wear the boot in different ways.  Yes, if you see one pop up in my size please let me know!

I'm not sure how about the sizing on the DANA boots. Do they run true to size?


----------



## am2022

They run pretty true to size.
I needed a 41 in the poppy pump but was able to do a 40 with the DANA canvas boot!

I might have a lead for you but let me confirm first and I will PM you later!



tb-purselover said:


> I'm usually a size 36.5 but can also do 37. The DANA is my dream boot. I just love the fringe, the hardware and how you can wear the boot in different ways. Yes, if you see one pop up in my size please let me know!
> 
> I'm not sure how about the sizing on the DANA boots. Do they run true to size?


----------



## kiwishopper

pilatesworks said:


> My latest, Hermes Black leather CDC with PHW :



Leslie!! Whoa!' I vaguely remembered you saying about not slipping down the dangerous Hermes slope lol
That cuff looks so great!!! Mod pic?


----------



## tb-purselover

amacasa said:


> I might have a lead for you but let me confirm first and I will PM you later!


----------



## drati

pbdb, great shoes.

Have reported the above member, def not OK.



pbdb said:


> ^^ when you quote, please respect that you do so word-for-word and THAT you do not make any insertions like "if YSL could just be *x* with their shoe sizes ..." in which the words in ALL CAPS--- I MOST CERTAINLY DID NOT SAY.
> 
> stop using this forum to advertise your replica goods. Yes, I just visited your website to confirm this.
> This is in direct violation of tPF rules and regulations/policies.


----------



## pbdb

*thanks **amacasa* *and* *drati* !!!!


----------



## Deco

sandysandiego said:


> Meet little Rocco!


 the best non-bal purchase EVER.  I'm in love with Rocco


----------



## tb-purselover

TaDa! They are here already . Thanks *Amacasa* for the lead. They came overnight and I am wearing them now. I LOVE them. They are gorgeous!

Isabel Marant fringed DANA boots:






I'm wearing it with my Rodarte for Target skirt (sorry the skirt is loose, been sick the last month and lost weight)








amacasa said:


> They run pretty true to size.
> I needed a 41 in the poppy pump but was able to do a 40 with the DANA canvas boot!
> 
> I might have a lead for you but let me confirm first and I will PM you later!


----------



## am2022

So funky and fun!  Enjoy them in good health and so glad to be of help as always!



tb-purselover said:


> TaDa! They are here already . Thanks *Amacasa* for the lead. They came overnight and I am wearing them now. I LOVE them. They are gorgeous!
> 
> Isabel Marant fringed DANA boots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing it with my Rodarte for Target skirt (sorry the skirt is loose, been sick the last month and lost weight)


----------



## miu miu1

Drifted of to Chanel for my Birthday!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

pilatesworks said:


> My latest, Hermes Black leather CDC with PHW :



*drools* I'm so obsessed with this bracelet! I second seeing a modeling pic of it.




pbdb said:


> here are my latest YSL purchases and probably my last ones for the year.....??
> (just feeling as blue as my Palais since I mistakenly ordered one size big even if I ordered my true size 36--honestly, if YSL could just be consistent with their shoe sizes in all styles!!! sigh....but already ordered from Foot Petals so hoping.... )
> 
> YSL Black Patent 80 Sayuri Slides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YSL Bluette Palais 80 Pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YSL Studded Black Tribute 105 Sandals


[/QUOTE]
Love your new YSL's every time I see a pair it makes me wish I could wear high heals.




tb-purselover said:


> TaDa! They are here already . Thanks *Amacasa* for the lead. They came overnight and I am wearing them now. I LOVE them. They are gorgeous!
> 
> Isabel Marant fringed DANA boots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing it with my Rodarte for Target skirt (sorry the skirt is loose, been sick the last month and lost weight)



Love your new IM boots they are really funky. I'm sorry you were sick last month I hope your feeling better.



miu miu1 said:


> Drifted of to Chanel for my Birthday!!!


Happy Birthday The leather on this looks amazing!


----------



## tb-purselover

pixiejenna said:


> Love your new IM boots they are really funky. I'm sorry you were sick last month I hope your feeling better.



Thanks so much for sharing in my excitement! I am totally in love with them. They really make a statement and are so easy to wear. Anything I wear, I just throw on the boots and it adds an edgy, funkiness to it! Looove it!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

lovely chanel color


----------



## pixiejenna

I got a new watch it's by Skagen but I'm calling it my fake J-12 lol.


----------



## delmilano

tb-purselover said:


> TaDa! They are here already . Thanks *Amacasa* for the lead. They came overnight and I am wearing them now. I LOVE them. They are gorgeous!
> 
> Isabel Marant fringed DANA boots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing it with my Rodarte for Target skirt (sorry the skirt is loose, been sick the last month and lost weight)



IM boots are HOT, congrats on yours!! you wear them well.


----------



## delmilano

French75 said:


> Went to Isabel Marant again yesterday !!  I bought 2 necklaces, different lenghts, beach style !!
> And I just bought the Isabel Marant Siena dress from last summer on French ebay. It was sold out so quickly last year... I'm not sure if I'll be able to wear a hot pink like that in Paris though lol !!



This IM dress is perfect for summer in the south of france. Agree that in paris it's a bit difficult to wear pop colors, but in summer, it's ok IMO.


----------



## tb-purselover

delmilano said:


> IM boots are HOT, congrats on yours!! you wear them well.



Thanks so much! I love them. ITA, they are HOT!

I have been visiting your blog. It is wonderful!


----------



## delmilano

tb-purselover said:


> Thanks so much! I love them. ITA, they are HOT!
> 
> I have been visiting your blog. It is wonderful!



I am in love with IM boots, bought the suede dickers in miel this season and love to wear them. They are so comfy and HOT. 
thank you for your kind words about my blog, i am having fun posting on it. it's my new hobby.


----------



## tb-purselover

delmilano said:


> I am in love with IM boots, bought the suede dickers in miel this season and love to wear them. They are so comfy and HOT.



I am also wanting the dicker boots. They are definitely HOT! Maybe next season I will be able to get a pair .


----------



## beauxgoris

Birthday present for DH


----------



## NicoleC

^love that!  I'm sure he will too


----------



## beauxgoris

NicoleC said:


> ^love that!  I'm sure he will too



Thank you  We both love nautical stuff - so I saw this and thought it would be perfect.


----------



## dolphinhl

I'm in! With a good portion of "the best of the both worlds" 

Gucci Choc Guccissima Key & Coin purse with BAL Nuage RGGH TT 






Knowing how difficult it is to hunt down a Mini CP from BAL I succumbed to my other fave brand  boy I am really glad I made that last minute trip to town last night


----------



## beauxgoris

Sweater in buttercup yellow:


----------



## delmilano

tb-purselover said:


> I am also wanting the dicker boots. They are definitely HOT! Maybe next season I will be able to get a pair .



Isabel Marant does the dicker boots every season.  Only the colors will change, there may be suede along with normal leather or no suede at all. I want a grey suede so bad, an acier kind of color.


----------



## Ladylu1

Clutch YSL, Sandals Zara, rings YSL.


----------



## tb-purselover

delmilano said:


> Isabel Marant does the dicker boots every  season.  Only the colors will change, there may be suede along with  normal leather or no suede at all. I want a grey suede so bad, an acier  kind of color.



Oh so good to hear they do the dicker boots every season! I will be saving for a pair. An Acier dicker boot would be TDF! Actually, that  would be my dream color! I love the bluish, gray color of acier and to have a boot in that color would be amazing! It would go with so much  of my wardrobe. 


This thread is dangerous. I am looking at everyone's loot and dreaming sweet dreams .


----------



## drati

*Beauxgoris*, what a gorgeous yellow sweater. What's the brand?

Well, I caved. Taupe Dicker boots. Love this colour.


----------



## chemosphere

^^^^ the taupe look fab on you too *D*!!!


----------



## delmilano

*drati :* awesome pics with your dicker boots *D*, love the taupe ones too, these IM boots are simply gorgeous. they go with everything. love them with your dress.


----------



## beauxgoris

drati said:


> *Beauxgoris*, what a gorgeous yellow sweater. What's the brand?
> 
> Well, I caved. Taupe Dicker boots. Love this colour.



*LOVE* the taupe dicker's on you too! They're such a good boot. I hope I can wear mine for years to come. The sweater is from j.crew. It's one of their new featherweight cashmere sweaters. Hopefully a year round one for me. I also have it in the seafoam color (so pretty). I just love that buttercup color though - so spring and happy.


----------



## beauxgoris

I'm *so happy* my new sunglasses arrived! They're _exact replica's_ of the famous Breakfast at Tiffany's sunglasses. They were made to mark the 50th anniversary of the movie. I've searched for these for *years* - so I was so excited to hear they were being made (and by my favorite sunglasses company no less). I'm the first person in America to have them, but i'm sure not the last! Shown with my XLG. RB wayfarer - thought to be the closest ones until now, but you can see the shape is much more round like my new ones!


----------



## shamrock0421

Ohhhhh....that color is SO pretty!
I hope you have the perfect Bal to pair it with!  


beauxgoris said:


> Sweater in buttercup yellow:


----------



## shamrock0421

LOVING these!
Are they comfy?



drati said:


> Well, I caved. Taupe Dicker boots. Love this colour.


----------



## drati

shamrock0421 said:


> LOVING these!
> Are they comfy?



Yep, well made and comfy. And I usually wear flats.


----------



## kiwishopper

Diana those boots are so chic! Love me some gray colour!


----------



## initialed

*drati* - Hot boots!


----------



## miu miu1

*Ladlu1* Love those Rings!!!


----------



## tsuarsawan

dolphinhl said:


> I'm in! With a good portion of "the best of the both worlds"
> 
> Gucci Choc Guccissima Key & Coin purse with BAL Nuage RGGH TT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knowing how difficult it is to hunt down a Mini CP from BAL I succumbed to my other fave brand boy I am really glad I made that last minute trip to town last night


 
congrats *dolphinhl*, both accessories are gorgy! 



beauxgoris said:


> Sweater in buttercup yellow:


 
Love your sweater *Beauxgoris*! Congrats on your sunnies too! What a score & so classic. 


drati said:


> *Beauxgoris*, what a gorgeous yellow sweater. What's the brand?
> 
> Well, I caved. Taupe Dicker boots. Love this colour.


 
Beautifu bootsl, I love your style **D*. *


----------



## shamrock0421

Awesome.  They look fab on you.  I was looking at some of her other boots and they are amazing as well!  I just added another stop on my next shopping trip to NYC.  



drati said:


> Yep, well made and comfy. And I usually wear flats.


----------



## shamrock0421

Picked up a few things recently from RueLaLa.  A Juicy hoodie because it's perfect to wear running out this time of year.  The color is fantastic - but I can't find picture online...will need a mod-shot once I decide to wear it.

Also got this dress.  BCBGMaxAzria.  Hope it will be cute for my upcoming trip to Aruba.
And the tank is from Free People.  I couldn't resist the color.  I have Aruba on the brain!


----------



## Ladylu1

miu miu1 said:


> *Ladlu1* Love those Rings!!!


 
Thanks miu miu1


----------



## Ladylu1

Marcie Chloé, I love.


----------



## shamrock0421

^^^^
TDF!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dolphinhl

Just got my iPhone 4 yesterday, so what's next? Of cuz to shop for a case!


----------



## Ladylu1

shamrock0421 said:


> ^^^^
> TDF!!!!!!!!!


Thanks.


----------



## nazaluke

Cheating on Bal with my new Chloé Marcie Satchell in Bamboo.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^^
Gorgeous!!!  the color!


----------



## nazaluke

Thanks, Scoobie. We are definitely serious purse addicts, aren't we?


----------



## Ladylu1

nazaluke said:


> Cheating on Bal with my new Chloé Marcie Satchell in Bamboo.


 
I love this color.


----------



## Ladylu1

Today with me new Cluth belle do jour YSL.


----------



## French75

Ladylu1 said:


> Today with me new Cluth belle do jour YSL.



woooow congrats, you look fantastic !!!! And congratulations on your Marcy too ! we're bag twins now


----------



## Ladylu1

French75 said:


> woooow congrats, you look fantastic !!!! And congratulations on your Marcy too ! we're bag twins now


 

 Thanks, Thanks, Thanks French.


----------



## Bagladee

Just picked her up yesterday - Jimmy Choo Parker in Nude. The leather is as soft as cashmere.


----------



## kemilia

beauxgoris said:


> I'm *so happy* my new sunglasses arrived! They're _exact replica's_ of the famous Breakfast at Tiffany's sunglasses. They were made to mark the 50th anniversary of the movie. I've searched for these for *years* - so I was so excited to hear they were being made (and by my favorite sunglasses company no less). I'm the first person in America to have them, but i'm sure not the last! Shown with my XLG. RB wayfarer - thought to be the closest ones until now, but you can see the shape is much more round like my new ones!


 
Who makes these? They are fantastic, where did you find them?


----------



## chinkee21

These Twelfth St. by Cynthia Vincent Wedges that I received just now,


----------



## pbdb

I also just received my See by Chloe Crisscross wedges in Tan---love them so much that I  ordered a 2nd pair in Navy!!!


----------



## dolphinhl

pweeetty wedges!


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^ very nice ladies! Love both those wedges....


----------



## purses & pugs

Ladylu1 said:


> Today with me new Cluth belle do jour YSL.



I love this pic! You look so happy and the colorful outfit is so cool


----------



## purses & pugs

I picked up this bag at a local store today. I've been thinking about it day and night for a week to be 100% sure this was the one, and now I finally found my perfect Céline: a tricolor Mini Zip Luggage in black, white and beige I absolutely love this bag!


----------



## Bagladee

purses & pugs said:


> I picked up this bag at a local store today. I've been thinking about it day and night for a week to be 100% sure this was the one, and now I finally found my perfect Céline: a tricolor Mini Zip Luggage in black, white and beige I absolutely love this bag!


 
Well lady - this is a gorgeous bag!!! Congrats and enjoy her!


----------



## tsuarsawan

Congratulations **AM** you got your babe! So so happy for you my friend. Enjoy her, she is lovely! What a perfect structered bag....


----------



## pbdb

HI P&P, what a fab structured bag!!! a classic beauty!!! congrats!!!


----------



## beauxgoris

Here's my newest obsession - these inexpensive leather clutches. I put them in my other larger bags for work and they pull them out when I need. I have a bright blue one and a emerald green on the way too. They're very Celine'esque (I actually prefer over the Celine clutches as those are too thin for me and the bags don't hold enough) - but with better price and look imo.

Here are my AA clutches. My favorite one is the burgundy one with wrinkled leather. 

Group shot with coin purses and makeup bag:




Burgundy:




Lipstick/strawberry red - pebbled - it's really a true deep red - color isn't quite right in photos:









Clare Vivier clutches (more on the way) - the colors aren't quite right (I'll take more photos when the others arrive!).


----------



## purses & pugs

Bagladee said:


> Well lady - this is a gorgeous bag!!! Congrats and enjoy her!


 Thank you so much!! I'm super happy with this bag, love it to pieces



tsuarsawan said:


> Congratulations **AM** you got your babe! So so happy for you my friend. Enjoy her, she is lovely! What a perfect structered bag....


Thanks sweet *T*, I'm so glad I got this bag, it's the perfect non-Bal And you are right, it's also a perfect strucktured bag!



pbdb said:


> HI P&P, what a fab structured bag!!! a classic beauty!!! congrats!!!


Thank you It's a really classic bag but also a little special since its tricolored, very happy about it!


----------



## purses & pugs

beauxgoris said:


> Here's my newest obsession - these inexpensive leather clutches. I put them in my other larger bags for work and they pull them out when I need. I have a bright blue one and a emerald green on the way too. They're very Celine'esque (I actually prefer over the Celine clutches as those are too thin for me and the bags don't hold enough) - but with better price and look imo.
> 
> Here are my AA clutches. My favorite one is the burgundy one with wrinkled leather.
> 
> Group shot with coin purses and makeup bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgundy:
> 
> Lipstick/strawberry red - pebbled - it's really a true deep red - color isn't quite right in photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clare Vivier clutches (more on the way) - the colors aren't quite right (I'll take more photos when the others arrive!).



They are gorgeous *J*, love all of them!! Wow you got so many, one for every occation and outfit. Thanks for sharing these pics
You know I adore these lovely clutches and I cannot wait to get mine, but I just got an email saying that they had a delay from CV so I do not know when I can expect mine...and it's been ages ago since I placed my order


----------



## Ladylu1

purses & pugs said:


> I love this pic! You look so happy and the colorful outfit is so cool


 
Thanks p&p.

Your new bag Celine is fantastic, congrats!!!


----------



## beauxgoris

purses & pugs said:


> They are gorgeous *J*, love all of them!! Wow you got so many, one for every occation and outfit. Thanks for sharing these pics
> You know I adore these lovely clutches and I cannot wait to get mine, but I just got an email saying that they had a delay from CV so I do not know when I can expect mine...and it's been ages ago since I placed my order



Thank you - in my haste to post I totally missed your new Celine - gorgeous and perfect color scheme for spring/summer imo.

The retailer we both used for the Vivier clutches seems a little unorganized - she originally sent me an email saying my backordered items were going to ship this week, then I got the same one you did blaming the delay on Vivier. Ugh. It was a good discount, but I don't know if I'd buy from her again! Hope they arrive soon!


----------



## roey

kemilia said:


> Who makes these? They are fantastic, where did you find them?


 
I think they are by Rayban.


----------



## AJ1025

beauxgoris said:


> Here's my newest obsession - these inexpensive leather clutches. I put them in my other larger bags for work and they pull them out when I need. I have a bright blue one and a emerald green on the way too. They're very Celine'esque (I actually prefer over the Celine clutches as those are too thin for me and the bags don't hold enough) - but with better price and look imo.
> 
> Here are my AA clutches. My favorite one is the burgundy one with wrinkled leather.
> 
> Group shot with coin purses and makeup bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgundy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipstick/strawberry red - pebbled - it's really a true deep red - color isn't quite right in photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clare Vivier clutches (more on the way) - the colors aren't quite right (I'll take more photos when the others arrive!).



I have been totally obsessed with Clare Vivier clutches lately too- I'm trying to stick to my ban but they are REALLY calling my name, and 25% off at Pretty Mommy right now. . . yours are really beautiful, too!  I love the orange and the pebbled red, so gorgeous!


----------



## lindylee

nazaluke said:


> Cheating on Bal with my new Chloé Marcie Satchell in Bamboo.


 
What size is this?  I really like this bag too but the large looks big in the photos I've seen.


----------



## beauxgoris

AJ1025 said:


> I have been totally obsessed with Clare Vivier clutches lately too- I'm trying to stick to my ban but they are REALLY calling my name, and 25% off at Pretty Mommy right now. . . yours are really beautiful, too!  I love the orange and the pebbled red, so gorgeous!



I'm obsessed with them too. I have the ones I posted and an emerald and electric blue on the way. The leathers she uses are really wonderful and they're very well made. I have the large pebbled laptop case and the rest are her regular sized clutches (some foldover and some non). I totally recommend them. I'll post photos when the new ones arrive. 

Oh and the blue and white striped is actually LEATHER! Isn't that cool? The orange one is my absolute fav though - love orange.


----------



## AJ1025

beauxgoris said:


> I'm obsessed with them too. I have the ones I posted and an emerald and electric blue on the way. The leathers she uses are really wonderful and they're very well made. I have the large pebbled laptop case and the rest are her regular sized clutches (some foldover and some non). I totally recommend them. I'll post photos when the new ones arrive.
> 
> Oh and the blue and white striped is actually LEATHER! Isn't that cool? The orange one is my absolute fav though - love orange.



I just bit the bullet and ordered one in bright blue- can't wait for it to arrive!!


----------



## nazaluke

lindylee said:


> What size is this? I really like this bag too but the large looks big in the photos I've seen.


 
This is the Large. It is big, but when it's carried on the shoulders, stays close to the body and is not bulky.


----------



## purses & pugs

Ladylu1 said:


> Thanks p&p.
> 
> Your new bag Celine is fantastic, congrats!!!



Thank you so much love this bag to pieces!



beauxgoris said:


> Thank you - in my haste to post I totally missed your new Celine - gorgeous and perfect color scheme for spring/summer imo.
> 
> The retailer we both used for the Vivier clutches seems a little unorganized - she originally sent me an email saying my backordered items were going to ship this week, then I got the same one you did blaming the delay on Vivier. Ugh. It was a good discount, but I don't know if I'd buy from her again! Hope they arrive soon!



Thank you - yes, the color palette of this bag fits almost everything in my wardrobe, it's a great non-Bal

I agree that the website we ordered from seems a bit unorganized. I sent them an email in the beginning of April asking when they would ship my clutches and I got a vague answer 2-3 days later, and now this email saying that they have a delay from Clare Vivier. It's not in their control that CV is delayed though, so there's nothing else to do but wait. Wear yours yours with good health, I enjoy looking at your pics!


----------



## Denaroo

*P&P *your new Celine bag is  .... you have the best taste and I must say Jimmi is looking fine in the new profile pic


----------



## delmilano

beauxgoris said:


> I'm obsessed with them too. I have the ones I posted and an emerald and electric blue on the way. The leathers she uses are really wonderful and they're very well made. I have the large pebbled laptop case and the rest are her regular sized clutches (some foldover and some non). I totally recommend them. I'll post photos when the new ones arrive.
> 
> Oh and the blue and white striped is actually LEATHER! Isn't that cool? The orange one is my absolute fav though - love orange.



beaux, these clutches are so pretty. i love them very much too. the leather looks delicious!! any chance to see you carrying them?


----------



## purses & pugs

Denaroo said:


> *P&P *your new Celine bag is  .... you have the best taste and I must say Jimmi is looking fine in the new profile pic



Thank you so much Haha and Jimmi looks so cute with his begging eyes here so I had to change my avatar!


----------



## French75

Oh my... I missed so many wonderful purchases during my vacation !!
First, *p&p*, huge congratulations on your Celine, I'm so happy for you !! The combination colors look so chic !! i'm a huge fan of Celine too as you know  I bought a Celine golden bracelet yesterday (I will post pics soon)
*Beauxgoris*, I can't blame you, those AA clutches are fabulous !! I saw them at the store in Paris yesterday, but they didn't have a lot of colors. How dumb am I, I was in NYC last week and didn't think about having a look at the store there !!! arraggghhhh  !!! lol Which one do you prefer ? the largest one or the medium ?


----------



## beauxgoris

delmilano said:


> beaux, these clutches are so pretty. i love them very much too. the leather looks delicious!! any chance to see you carrying them?


^^I'm working on it. It's a totally gross rainy day here today - hopefully tomorrow or Monday though! 



French75 said:


> *Beauxgoris*, I can't blame you, those AA clutches are fabulous !! I saw them at the store in Paris yesterday, but they didn't have a lot of colors. How dumb am I, I was in NYC last week and didn't think about having a look at the store there !!! arraggghhhh  !!! lol Which one do you prefer ? the largest one or the medium ?


^^The medium is the size I use the most. I bought another today, it's wrinkly smooshy balenciaga like leather. It's close to grenat or bordeaux. I have the same color/leather in a medium - but today I went to AA to return a t-shirt and saw it hanging there on a hook in the large size and I couldn't resist. The price is so low on these (50'ish dollars I think) how could I say no? I'll take photos this weekend. I think you are taller then me (I'm 5'5) so maybe you'd prefer the larger size. The medium is perfect for everyday or to go inside another bag - but the large holds everything and is more of a statement. HTH  p.s. hope you had fun in NY, did you pick up your bal goodies while there?


----------



## French75

beauxgoris said:


> p.s. hope you had fun in NY, did you pick up your bal goodies while there?


 
Totally ! The 01 Le Dix, the 03 Dark caramel city, 04 Eggplant city too  I just posted the 2001 in the march/april purchases thread (I will add the other very soon) and in the 2001 club thread !! I posted some pics of drak caramel in the photos wearing bags thread while in NY as well 

thanks for the info about the clutch !!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

_*P&P*_- Your Celine is a beauty, glad you finally found a keeper! I love the sophisticated lines of the bag! I'd love to snag one in Orange! 

*Beaux*- Those are wonderful looking clutches! Love the texture of the Brown (looks like you could use it as a pillow) and the Orange is stunning as well! 

I myself have succumbed to _*Chloe*_. I found this *Large Nut Marcie Satchel* a few weeks ago! The leather is amazingly yummy!


----------



## French75

Oh congrats !!! we're almost "marcie twins" ! I have the same Marcie in tan (I bought it recently too) !! You look great with yours, the size is perfect !


----------



## AJ1025

scoobiesmomma said:


> _*P&P*_- Your Celine is a beauty, glad you finally found a keeper! I love the sophisticated lines of the bag! I'd love to snag one in Orange!
> 
> *Beaux*- Those are wonderful looking clutches! Love the texture of the Brown (looks like you could use it as a pillow) and the Orange is stunning as well!
> 
> I myself have succumbed to _*Chloe*_. I found this *Large Nut Marcie Satchel* a few weeks ago! The leather is amazingly yummy!



Wow, that Marcie is _outstanding_!!  What a stunning neutral bag; looks great on you!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^^Thank you *AJ*!



French75 said:


> Oh congrats !!! we're almost "marcie twins" ! I have the same Marcie in tan (I bought it recently too) !! You look great with yours, the size is perfect !



Yes, I saw yours, it's very beautiful too! Thank you!


----------



## Bentley1

sandysandiego said:


> Meet little Rocco!


----------



## dannkat

My first contance in naturel and white epsom with matte buckle


----------



## purses & pugs

French75 said:


> First, *p&p*, huge congratulations on your Celine, I'm so happy for you !! The combination colors look so chic !! i'm a huge fan of Celine too as you know  I bought a Celine golden bracelet yesterday (I will post pics soon)



Thank you so much! I'm totally in love with this bag, I finally found my perfect Luggage I love everything from Céline and I can't wait to see your new bracelet!



scoobiesmomma said:


> _*P&P*_- Your Celine is a beauty, glad you finally found a keeper! I love the sophisticated lines of the bag! I'd love to snag one in Orange!
> 
> I myself have succumbed to _*Chloe*_. I found this *Large Nut Marcie Satchel* a few weeks ago! The leather is amazingly yummy!



Thank you! I really love the Céline bags, all of them Hope you'll find one in orange. 

Congrats with your Chloe, it looks amazing on you! Adore the color and the leather looks so soft


----------



## mere girl

bought this Alexander McQueen bangle today from the Outnet - I had a 20% coupon to use that ran out today so I was really pleased when this turned up!
I'm a rock chick at heart!


----------



## am2022

beaux.. love the clutches!  just got an electric blue and orange one from Zara but opted for the one with the chain that's removable rather than the  plain zipped ones!

mere girl :  love that bangle.. i think i need one too!

Here is the orange zara clutch!


----------



## pixiejenna

mere girl said:


> bought this Alexander McQueen bangle today from the Outnet - I had a 20% coupon to use that ran out today so I was really pleased when this turned up!
> I'm a rock chick at heart!



Love that bangle!!! I love almost anything Alexander McQueen comes out with that has a skull on it. Very cute!


----------



## pixiejenna

So I've dipped into Proenza Schouler with a few accessories I'm waiting for the F/W season colors to come out for my first PS bag. I got the PS1 wallet in kelly green and midnight this pic is in the sun. 





And today i went to the city to get my new lenses for my glasses which were not cut right so they will have to send them back.  But I always enjoy a trip to the city because I love shopping the mag mile and oak street. I got my first pair of tory burch shoes. I've been eying their eddie style and they had one in a dark purple I couldn't resist! Best part is I got them on sale and saved $50! And I don't mean to be a pic/thread hog but I had to post a pic of the bag just because it is so bright and happy looking lol.


----------



## BagsR4Me

Oooooh, the PS1 wallets are so cute!! Can you show pics of the inside, please??


----------



## pixiejenna

BagsR4Me said:


> Oooooh, the PS1 wallets are so cute!! Can you show pics of the inside, please??



Sure this one is their original wallet and it's just a open pouch on the inside and has a pocket on the back. They have a new wallet out that kind of reminds me of Bal's money and it's in the same price range. This pouch wallet is much cheaper at $165! And here are a few Bal Money comparison shots too. It's the same size as the Bal Money.


----------



## BagsR4Me

Thank you so much for the inside and comparison pics. I really like the PS1 wallet. Hmm, I also have a Bal Money wallet that I haven't used because it's bigger than the wallets I'm used to. The PS1 wallet looks a tad bit smaller. It also looks like it's softer (more flexible), which is nice. The colors are so pretty too--like Bbags.

Very pretty!

Oh, wait. I see that you mention that the Money and PS1 are the same size. The PS1 looks smaller in the 1st two pics. In the last one they look like the same size (stacked on top of Money wallet).


----------



## bellabags23

oooooh* pixie *I love all your goodies congrats


----------



## bellabags23

here's my new Marco Tagliaferri


----------



## Nanaz

Finally got a Celine Luggage bag. Trio Black/Grey/Creme.


----------



## mere girl

^^ that bag has such a cute face!


----------



## purseinsanity

^LOL!  It does look like a face!


----------



## purseinsanity

Congrats everyone!


----------



## purseinsanity

Here are mine:

Black/Gold reversible Hermes belt and Gold "H" buckle:


----------



## purseinsanity

And:


----------



## purseinsanity

Yellow Gold Hermes CDC bracelet:


----------



## purseinsanity

Rose Gold (on left) and Yellow Gold (on right) Cartier LOVE bracelets:


----------



## purseinsanity

And Anita Ko Rose Gold Pyramid Bracelet:






Worn w/Rose Gold Cartier LOVE:


----------



## bellabags23

^^^^^wow congrats purseinsanity, love all your goodies especially your Hermes CDC bracelet!!!!


----------



## Nanaz

^^OMG purseinsanity, I died and went to heaven.


----------



## purseinsanity

bellabags23 said:


> ^^^^^wow congrats purseinsanity, love all your goodies especially your Hermes CDC bracelet!!!!


 
  Thank you!


----------



## delmilano

stunning purchases *purse insanity*, love your cartier goodies. 

*pixiejenna* : the ps wallet is so cute. love the color thanks for the comparison pics with a bal wallet.


----------



## mere girl

outstanding purchases! love them - lucky girl!



purseinsanity said:


> And:


----------



## shamrock0421

Just back from Aruba with three new pieces of jewelry. An amazing diamond cross necklace, a David Yurman ring and bracelet.   Don't have pictures of all yet - but here is the David Yurman bracelet I fell in love with that hubby got me for my birthday.


----------



## purseinsanity

delmilano said:


> stunning purchases *purse insanity*, love your cartier goodies.
> 
> *pixiejenna* : the ps wallet is so cute. love the color thanks for the comparison pics with a bal wallet.



Thanks *del*!  I've wanted them forever!  I watched the prices skyrocket the last six months and wanted to pounce before they got any higher!


----------



## purseinsanity

mere girl said:


> outstanding purchases! love them - lucky girl!



I feel very lucky indeed!  And very lucky on the fit, since I had to make my best guess.  Lucky I guessed well!  Thanks for your kind words!


----------



## purseinsanity

Shamrock, your new bracelet is stunning!  Congrats!


----------



## tsuarsawan

Nanaz said:


> Finally got a Celine Luggage bag. Trio Black/Grey/Creme.



This is gorgeous, love the combo...



purseinsanity said:


> Rose Gold (on left) and Yellow Gold (on right) Cartier LOVE bracelets:




Your Cartier bracelets are lovely, always loved Cartier.... 



shamrock0421 said:


> Just back from Aruba with three new pieces of jewelry. An amazing diamond cross necklace, a David Yurman ring and bracelet.   Don't have pictures of all yet - but here is the David Yurman bracelet I fell in love with that hubby got me for my birthday.




Love your DY bracelet, it's beautiful, cant wait for your other DY goodies. Please do reveal.. You lucky lady.  I was so tempted to purchase a David Yurman ring when in Hong Kong. Gorgeous pieces DY has released of late.... In the end I went for a pair of Ruby & diamond earrings instead, that I couldn't resist....


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thank you!


----------



## jess_hj

11P jumbo by i &#9829; s.z, on Flickr

my new chanel beige clair jumbo.. i love it !


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^huge congrats, stunning combo! I adore it..


----------



## shamrock0421

tsuarsawan said:


> Love your DY bracelet, it's beautiful, cant wait for your other DY goodies. Please do reveal.. You lucky lady.  I was so tempted to purchase a David Yurman ring when in Hong Kong. Gorgeous pieces DY has released of late.... In the end I went for a pair of Ruby & diamond earrings instead, that I couldn't resist....


 
Thank you so much.  Here is a picture of me wearing the necklace and the ring.  Not the best shot of the ring (not the best shot of me either) (but it is a fabulous shot of my crows feet and wrinkles)  (LMAO!!!)  ...but I will take a close up soon.


----------



## shamrock0421




----------



## purseinsanity

All are lovely *shamrock*!


----------



## shamrock0421

Mwah!



purseinsanity said:


> all are lovely *shamrock*!


----------



## tsuarsawan

oohh wow *shamrock0421*! Lovely scenery  What a great time you must have had...Your DY Diamond cross & ring are equally gorgeous as your bracelet. What a lovely hubby you have.....
I love my Jewellery & enjoy the eye candy so much... Thanks for the pics my dear & you look beautiful......


----------



## purses & pugs

shamrock0421 said:


> Thank you so much.  Here is a picture of me wearing the necklace and the ring.  Not the best shot of the ring (not the best shot of me either) (but it is a fabulous shot of my crows feet and wrinkles)  (LMAO!!!)  ...but I will take a close up soon.



Oh my, what a fantasic pic! The lovely scenery, your fantastic new jewelry and YOU, gorgeous you! Everything is beautiful Looks like you had the best time and I adore your new jewelry, it's super pretty and elegant


----------



## purses & pugs

jess_hj said:


> 11P jumbo by i &#9829; s.z, on Flickr
> 
> my new chanel beige clair jumbo.. i love it !



Loooooove it! Beige clair with GH is such a pretty combo


----------



## shamrock0421

Awww...thank you so much for your kind words.  Actually, the cross is not DY - the ring and bracelet are.  The cross is a designer specific to Little Switzerland, I believe.  I am normally not so much of a jewelry girl.  (I'm just a bag 'ho!)    But...diamonds are my birthstone and it was my birthday, sooooooooo.....



tsuarsawan said:


> oohh wow *shamrock0421*! Lovely scenery  What a great time you must have had...Your DY Diamond cross & ring are equally gorgeous as your bracelet. What a lovely hubby you have.....
> I love my Jewellery & enjoy the eye candy so much... Thanks for the pics my dear & you look beautiful......


 
You are such a sweetheart.  Thank you, amiga!



purses & pugs said:


> Oh my, what a fantasic pic! The lovely scenery, your fantastic new jewelry and YOU, gorgeous you! Everything is beautiful Looks like you had the best time and I adore your new jewelry, it's super pretty and elegant


----------



## riry

love your jewelry from your sweet DH, *shamrock*!

So... I've been searching for the perfect spring bag. Started off with the LE Turquoise RH City, but the color just wasn't "me". Needed something a little more funky rather than pretty. 
After much research, found just what I was looking for. Here's my new spring bag (ps1 medium in maize). Maize is a vibrant mustard color with orange/brown undertones like Jaune. It's like a mixture of Jaune and Moutarde... I love it!


----------



## riry

the medium size is perfect. here, the color looks like a pure bright yellow, but it's not (I don't do bright happy colors). the color in the pic above is the most true-to-life. it's vibrant, yet still has warmth and depth to it as well. just edgy/funky enough for me!


----------



## bluetooth101

^^*riry*, your ps1 is gorgeous!!  I love how you are totally confident with your own style!  it's admirable   It looks amazing on you!!


----------



## Bagladee

riry said:


> the medium size is perfect. here, the color looks like a pure bright yellow, but it's not (I don't do bright happy colors). the color in the pic above is the most true-to-life. it's vibrant, yet still has warmth and depth to it as well. just edgy/funky enough for me!


 
*riry* - congrats on an awesome new bag!!! I love the PS1 style and maize is a great color. Enjoy!!!


----------



## riry

Thank you, *bluetooth* and *Bagladee*! Everything about this bag is just


----------



## BagsR4Me

*riry*, that Maize PS1 is gorgeous. Congrats!!


----------



## gwentan

My new jumbo in SHW


----------



## riry

Thank you, *BagsR4Me*!


----------



## purses & pugs

riry said:


> love your jewelry from your sweet DH, *shamrock*!
> 
> So... I've been searching for the perfect spring bag. Started off with the LE Turquoise RH City, but the color just wasn't "me". Needed something a little more funky rather than pretty.
> After much research, found just what I was looking for. Here's my new spring bag (ps1 medium in maize). Maize is a vibrant mustard color with orange/brown undertones like Jaune. It's like a mixture of Jaune and Moutarde... I love it!




OMG riry, I love this bag!!! I adore the PS1, especially in suede. What a great choice and it's the perfect summer bag


----------



## purseinsanity

*riry*, you're right!  That's the perfect yellow!  What a great bag.


----------



## purseinsanity

jess_hj said:


> 11P jumbo by i &#9829; s.z, on Flickr
> 
> my new chanel beige clair jumbo.. i love it !



We're twins!  Love it.


----------



## riry

purses & pugs said:


> OMG riry, I love this bag!!! I adore the PS1, especially in suede. What a great choice and it's the perfect summer bag


*p&p- *Actually, you inspired this purchase in a way! My beloved Jaune City is on permanent loan to my sister, and I was missing the color. When I saw your recent traveling pics with your Moutarde, I knew for sure that was the color I wanted for this spring.  I'm loving the ps1... have a Smoke Large coming my way, too 



purseinsanity said:


> *riry*, you're right!  That's the perfect yellow!  What a great bag.



*purseinsanity*- Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## cali_to_ny

Givenchy pandora wallet in grey wrinkled leather!!


----------



## cali_to_ny

^^Interior view (similar to Bal money)


----------



## MissFluffyCat

Went & bought a Miu Miu. I've been unlucky with my Bals, all of which I've had to buy sight unseen, & so ended up with patchy, thin, yellowing or dirty leather. This leather is thick, even & tough. 

http://i848.photobucket.com/albums/ab43/MissFluffyCat/Bal Bags/24532761.jpg


----------



## shamrock0421

This is AWESOME!



riry said:


> love your jewelry from your sweet DH, *shamrock*!
> 
> So... I've been searching for the perfect spring bag. Started off with the LE Turquoise RH City, but the color just wasn't "me". Needed something a little more funky rather than pretty.
> After much research, found just what I was looking for. Here's my new spring bag (ps1 medium in maize). Maize is a vibrant mustard color with orange/brown undertones like Jaune. It's like a mixture of Jaune and Moutarde... I love it!


----------



## riry

I'm a creature of habit and also INCREDIBLY picky, so if I find a bag that I like, I usually buy two (one for spring/summer, the other for fall/winter). I already posted my bright PS1 Medium in Maize, but I wanted a neutral that could transition into f/w as well. 

Here's my latest PS1- Smoke Medium:





group shot with Maize:





quick modeling shot at the dentist's office (hence the bad fluorescent lighting):


----------



## pbdb

just bought the following over the past 3 weeks and never posted:

See by Chloe wedges in navy
See by Chloe wedges in tan
Cynthia Vincent wedges in Gold
L'Autre Chose wedges in Beige


----------



## roey

Love the PS1 on you riry!  It looks like such a refreshing change from Bal.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

pbdb said:


> just bought the following over the past 3 weeks and never posted:
> 
> See by Chloe wedges in navy
> See by Chloe wedges in tan
> Cynthia Vincent wedges in Gold
> L'Autre Chose wedges in Beige


love your wedges pbdb  what are the most comfy?


----------



## tsuarsawan

You sure love your shoes **P**. Your wedges are fabulous. Especially the Cynthia Vincent wedges in Gold. Very nice...

*riry* really like your PS1- Smoke Medium: Great colour...

*MissFluffyCat* congrats on your Miu Miu bag. Great style. Love Miu Miu.


----------



## pbdb

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> love your wedges pbdb  what are the most comfy?



Hi *Chloeglamour*, 
the Cynthia Vincent espadrille wedges  in gold is the most comfy. There is this soft cushion on the footbed. 
The See by Chloe ones are also comfy....I wore them the whole day and didn't feel tired at all...would also be great to use Shoe petals on  the ball of the foot since the footbed is wood. It is very lightweight as well. I ordered the Tan first and when I tried them on and wore them, it really felt good so I ordered the other pair in navy.
the L'Autre Chose -- I just ordered them today so I will get them by Monday or Tuesday next week. I have been looking for a pair in nude or natural color and finally I found one in my size so will only know by next week, the feel of this pair.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

pbdb said:


> Hi *Chloeglamour*,
> the Cynthia Vincent espadrille wedges in gold is the most comfy. There is this soft cushion on the footbed.
> The See by Chloe ones are also comfy....I wore them the whole day and didn't feel tired at all...would also be great to use Shoe petals on the ball of the foot since the footbed is wood. It is very lightweight as well. I ordered the Tan first and when I tried them on and wore them, it really felt good so I ordered the other pair in navy.
> the L'Autre Chose -- I just ordered them today so I will get them by Monday or Tuesday next week. I have been looking for a pair in nude or natural color and finally I found one in my size so will only know by next week, the feel of this pair.


thanks dear for your review ,i must say they are all beautiful ,probably my favourite are just l'autre chose! congrats again!


----------



## pbdb

I got them from farfetch.com. There are 2 sizes left. I also love the color and style of this pair as well that's why I went ahead and pulled the trigger with no hesitation.  Been looking for the longest time for this shade and design. Thanks again for your nice comments!!


----------



## riry

Thank you, dear *roey* and *tsuarsawan*!


----------



## LillyChlo

Riry- I love all your PS1s!!!  Those bags are really starting to draw my attention!!!

OK- Early Mother's day present from Hubby and nonfashion related but SO excited!!!






The White iPhone 4!!!!  with pink bumper


----------



## LillyChlo

And here she is with Sorbet GSH City, Sorbet GSH Compgnon, iPad with Juicy cover ready to go out in full on PINKdom!!!


----------



## riry

^^^*LillyChlo*- this whole collection is so cute! I don't even like pink, but I love everything in your collection. That white Iphone is darling... so fresh and pretty!!


----------



## pbdb

my DH also gave me a white Iphone 3 days ago...held on to my 3G for 3 years and he says it's about time I get a new one. Aren't our DH's the sweetest??!!!!!

Really nice pink treasures you have there *LillyChlo*!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## jjkitty

LillyChlo said:


> And here she is with Sorbet GSH City, Sorbet GSH Compgnon, iPad with Juicy cover ready to go out in full on PINKdom!!!


OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!  That's the cutest thing I've ever seen!!!!!!!!!!  I envy you!!!!!!!


----------



## LillyChlo

Thank you jjkitty!!!


----------



## shamrock0421

This is awesome!



LillyChlo said:


> And here she is with Sorbet GSH City, Sorbet GSH Compgnon, iPad with Juicy cover ready to go out in full on PINKdom!!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

*riry*, I love, love, love your PS1s. They are both gorgeous and they look great on you!

Now stop it!  You're making me want to get one (or maybe two)...  I can't afford to start collecting bags by yet another designer.


----------



## dolphinhl

Can I post my shoe spoils here? 

Tom's Classic Canvas in Red





Aldo Espadrille Wedges (I think they are at least 4" high!!! )





My spoils


----------



## dolphinhl

pbdb said:


> just bought the following over the past 3 weeks and never posted:
> 
> See by Chloe wedges in navy
> See by Chloe wedges in tan
> Cynthia Vincent wedges in Gold
> L'Autre Chose wedges in Beige



 I've been drooling over the cynthia Vincent wedges these few days.. Thank you for the positive feedback on how comfy these wedges are!  Gives me the confidence to get one too!


----------



## dolphinhl

Curious fella! My darling pup B!


----------



## dolphinhl

It's finally here! Waited several months for it to be re-stocked! 

Fendi rubber iPhone case in Red


----------



## purseinsanity

MissFluffyCat said:


> Went & bought a Miu Miu. I've been unlucky with my Bals, all of which I've had to buy sight unseen, & so ended up with patchy, thin, yellowing or dirty leather. This leather is thick, even & tough.
> 
> http://i848.photobucket.com/albums/ab43/MissFluffyCat/Bal Bags/24532761.jpg



Love this!


----------



## purseinsanity

pbdb said:


> just bought the following over the past 3 weeks and never posted:
> 
> See by Chloe wedges in navy
> See by Chloe wedges in tan
> Cynthia Vincent wedges in Gold
> L'Autre Chose wedges in Beige



Wow!  Great summer collection!


----------



## purseinsanity

LillyChlo said:


> And here she is with Sorbet GSH City, Sorbet GSH Compgnon, iPad with Juicy cover ready to go out in full on PINKdom!!!



  Love this picture!


----------



## purseinsanity

*dolphin*, love all your purchases!


----------



## purseinsanity

Sorry for the horrendously blurry pictures, but here's my new YG Rolex Daytona!!


----------



## shamrock0421

So stunning!
Gorgeous!
Congrats to you and ENJOY!!!!



purseinsanity said:


> Sorry for the horrendously blurry pictures, but here's my new YG Rolex Daytona!!


----------



## pbdb

purseinsanity said:


> Sorry for the horrendously blurry pictures, but here's my new YG Rolex Daytona!!




that's a nice one!!! enjoy!!!


----------



## pbdb

dolphinhl said:


> I've been drooling over the cynthia Vincent wedges these few days.. Thank you for the positive feedback on how comfy these wedges are!  Gives me the confidence to get one too!




post when you get yours (CV wedges) and let me know how they fit you!!!
nice purchases as well and enjoy!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

shamrock0421 said:


> So stunning!
> Gorgeous!
> Congrats to you and ENJOY!!!!



  Thanks *shamrock*!


----------



## tanj

Since I'm on a ban from bbags i thought i'd get some retail therapy in with some jewerly,lol.SMH..I just go from one addiction to another.I need help.This bracelet was just bare on 5/11.I need help and I need a job asap..


----------



## dolphinhl

purseinsanity said:


> *dolphin*, love all your purchases!



Thanks Babe!


----------



## dolphinhl

pbdb said:


> post when you get yours (CV wedges) and let me know how they fit you!!!
> nice purchases as well and enjoy!!!



Sure thing babe! *excited*


----------



## katelove477

tanj said:


> Since I'm on a ban from bbags i thought i'd get some retail therapy in with some jewerly,lol.SMH..I just go from one addiction to another.I need help.This bracelet was just bare on 5/11.I need help and I need a job asap..



it's beautiful! i recently did the same thing


----------



## purseinsanity

pbdb said:


> that's a nice one!!! enjoy!!!



  Thanks!


----------



## molee808

I need a carefree clutch/wallet so I got this LV Milla


----------



## beauxgoris

My very first IM clothing purchases!

Andy dress in bordeaux!:










And this cut away shirt:

















And these wedges (I'm a sucker for wedges!):


----------



## girlbot

lillychlo said:


> and here she is with sorbet gsh city, sorbet gsh compgnon, ipad with juicy cover ready to go out in full on pinkdom!!!


love love love!


----------



## purseinsanity

tanj said:


> Since I'm on a ban from bbags i thought i'd get some retail therapy in with some jewerly,lol.SMH..I just go from one addiction to another.I need help.This bracelet was just bare on 5/11.I need help and I need a job asap..



Love this!


----------



## purseinsanity

molee808 said:


> I need a carefree clutch/wallet so I got this LV Milla



so cute!


----------



## purseinsanity

beauxgoris said:


> My very first IM clothing purchases!
> 
> Andy dress in bordeaux!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this cut away shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these wedges (I'm a sucker for wedges!):



Love it all!  Congrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

My new bags!!  

Ardoise Box/Toile 35cm Birkin w/PHW:


----------



## purseinsanity

And Medor Clutch in Prune Box w/GHW:


----------



## purseinsanity




----------



## silverfern

^^LOVE the Medor Clutch!!! Hopefully one day I'll be able to call one of these mine too


----------



## purseinsanity

Thanks *silverfern*!  Hopefully you'll have one soon.  I love it!


----------



## pilatesworks

Beautiful purchases everyone! 

A little Missoni tank dress :


----------



## kiwishopper

purseinsanity said:


> Sorry for the horrendously blurry pictures, but here's my new YG Rolex Daytona!!



Whoa you got it!!! It is a stunning watch!!! Big congrats! Weren't you considering RG?


----------



## purseinsanity

*pilates*, looking HAWT as usual!


----------



## purseinsanity

kiwishopper said:


> Whoa you got it!!! It is a stunning watch!!! Big congrats! Weren't you considering RG?



Thanks kiwi!  Yes, I was considering the RG, but I didn't like the black on the dials all the RG models came with.  I wanted a white or pink face.  I decided to stick with YG, as my eventual hope is to get either a Rolex DayDate in RG or a Cariter Ballon Bleu in RG.


----------



## riry

pilatesworks said:


> Beautiful purchases everyone!
> 
> A little Missoni tank dress :


 
ummm... if I get this dress, will I look like this??? Sign me up for 10 of them!

This dress looks amazing on you... congrats!


----------



## pixiejenna

I ventured into somewhere I haven't been in a while "coach territory". Honestly I can't even remember the last time I bought a coach(for my self).  I've seen this one around and though about it a bit. I was shopping and macys had it on sale 25% off so I caved in and got it. I love the ruffling of the leather on this bag, I don't know why but I have a thing for scrunched up leather. It's calfskin so I'm hoping that it will break in and become super smooshy in no time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 closer up on the leather sorry the pics aren't the best they are cell phone pics


----------



## riry

^^^ Pretty bag, *pixiejenna*-  Is it the Sophia style, or is it a bit bigger? I love the look of the Sophia... in fact, I tried on the pewter one yesterday at Nordies! Many congrats on your new bag!


----------



## pixiejenna

Thanks Riry. Yes it is a Madison Sophia and this one is the small/medium size wise compared to a city it's a little bit smaller. It looks small but it's actually pretty roomy with the rounded bottom. They do have a large size for this style bag but that would be way too big for me. Now I'm on a mission to find a long strap so I can wear it cross body.


----------



## delmilano

beauxgoris said:


> My very first IM clothing purchases!
> 
> Andy dress in bordeaux!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this cut away shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these wedges (I'm a sucker for wedges!):



The dress is really pretty beaux. love the wedges too.


----------



## delmilano

pilatesworks said:


> Beautiful purchases everyone!
> 
> A little Missoni tank dress :



leslie, you look stunning, great body, great dress.


----------



## mlag724

beauxgoris said:


> I'm *so happy* my new sunglasses arrived! They're _exact replica's_ of the famous Breakfast at Tiffany's sunglasses. They were made to mark the 50th anniversary of the movie. I've searched for these for *years* - so I was so excited to hear they were being made (and by my favorite sunglasses company no less). I'm the first person in America to have them, but i'm sure not the last! Shown with my XLG. RB wayfarer - thought to be the closest ones until now, but you can see the shape is much more round like my new ones!


 Very nice. You are gorgy. Could give purchasing info?


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks so much Purse, riry and del!
Purse, as usual you stun me with all your gorgeous goodies! I am speechless when I look at your hauls!


----------



## girlfromars

diversifying from bal bags for now


----------



## shamrock0421

Everything is amazing!  I admire the IM styles that I see and these are no exception.  That burgundy color is gorgeous!  Hope to see mod pix from you!!!



beauxgoris said:


> My very first IM clothing purchases!
> Andy dress in bordeaux!:
> And this cut away shirt:
> And these wedges (I'm a sucker for wedges!):


 
SUPER cute!  (I need a job, too.)  (Maybe after the summer.)   



tanj said:


> Since I'm on a ban from bbags i thought i'd get some retail therapy in with some jewerly,lol.SMH..I just go from one addiction to another.I need help.This bracelet was just bare on 5/11.I need help and I need a job asap..


 
I followed you over to the Hermes forum to tell you how absolutely fabulous I think they are!  Excellent choices - excellent taste - I know you will always enjoy and cherish them!  Congrats!!!



purseinsanity said:


> My new bags!!


 
HOLY SMOKIN' HOTNESS!!!!  The dress is fab - but YOU look amazing!  That was JUST the kick in the ass I needed to get 'motivated' about starting my diet back up again today.  Yowza!  Way to rock it, Jersey!!!!



pilatesworks said:


> Beautiful purchases everyone!
> 
> A little Missoni tank dress :


 
Great choice!  Congrats on your new bag.  



pixiejenna said:


> I ventured into somewhere I haven't been in a while "coach territory". Honestly I can't even remember the last time I bought a coach(for my self). I've seen this one around and though about it a bit. I was shopping and macys had it on sale 25% off so I caved in and got it. I love the ruffling of the leather on this bag, I don't know why but I have a thing for scrunched up leather. It's calfskin so I'm hoping that it will break in and become super smooshy in no time.  closer up on the leather sorry the pics aren't the best they are cell phone pics


 

Beautiful!  Enjoy your fab new bag!  



girlfromars said:


> diversifying from bal bags for now


----------



## beauxgoris

*A.P.C. Zebra dress* 













*No.6 peep toe clogs*


----------



## beauxgoris

*Repetto black ballet flats*


----------



## shamrock0421

My latest purchases:






I know, silly...but I'm so in to her polishes lately and look forward to trying this one on Wednesday for my mani/pedi!    This one is Razzle Dazzle.


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Love those! I want to do a fun color on my next ped too. McQueen scarves are always classic as well!


----------



## Livia1

beauxgoris said:


> *Repetto black ballet flats*




Mmm ... love Repetto flats, they're so comfortable.


----------



## Livia1

shamrock0421 said:


> My latest purchases:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, silly...but I'm so in to her polishes lately and look forward to trying this one on Wednesday for my mani/pedi!    This one is Razzle Dazzle.




Love the colour of that A.M. scarf 
And a new nail polish is always good for brightening up your day.


----------



## beauxgoris

Livia1 said:


> Mmm ... love Repetto flats, they're so comfortable.



This is my first pair! I've wanted a pair of real Repetto for so long. I hope they live up to the hype! I might have to do something to the sole so that they last longer - I've read the sole is kind of delicate if you wear them a lot. 

Excited though.


----------



## Livia1

beauxgoris said:


> This is my first pair! I've wanted a pair of real Repetto for so long. I hope they live up to the hype! I might have to do something to the sole so that they last longer - I've read the sole is kind of delicate if you wear them a lot.
> 
> Excited though.



Yes, definitely get some extra soles on them. It will make them last so much longer.


----------



## purses & pugs

beauxgoris said:


> This is my first pair! I've wanted a pair of  real Repetto for so long. I hope they live up to the hype! I might have  to do something to the sole so that they last longer - I've read the  sole is kind of delicate if you wear them a lot.
> 
> Excited though.



They are super cute! Love your new dress too. 
I also just purchased my very first pair of Repetto flats when I was in  Paris and finally my Clare Vivier clutches have arrived! Gosh, that took  over two months pics will come soon. 



Livia1 said:


> Yes, definitely get some extra soles on them. It will make them last so much longer.



Good to know, I haven't started to use mine yet so perhaps I'll do that. The SA at the Repetto store brushed the soles with sandpaper before putting them into the box, have you even experienced that?


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> They are super cute! Love your new dress too.
> I also just purchased my very first pair of Repetto flats when I was in  Paris and finally my Clare Vivier clutches have arrived! Gosh, that took  over two months pics will come soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know, I haven't started to use mine yet so perhaps I'll do that. The SA at the Repetto store brushed the soles with sandpaper before putting them into the box, have you even experienced that?




Yup, I bought a new pair in Paris too and they did the same thing. I guess it may be because they are really slippery and the sandpapering may make them a little less so?
I usually walk in mine a bit and then have some extra soles put on, just ask for thin soles so they don't ruin the softness. They are ballerinas after all


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Yup, I bought a new pair in Paris too and they did the same thing. I guess it may be because they are really slippery and the sandpapering may make them a little less so?
> I usually walk in mine a bit and then have some extra soles put on, just ask for thin soles so they don't ruin the softness. They are ballerinas after all



Ok great, thanks for the advice. Maybe we went to the same store I stayed at a hotel in the Marais area and the shop was not far away in walking distance. Such a cute little shop


----------



## MissMerion

Love the colour of your skull scarf!! It looks great with your light brown Bal jacket (higgins if I well remember..)



shamrock0421 said:


> My latest purchases:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, silly...but I'm so in to her polishes lately and look forward to trying this one on Wednesday for my mani/pedi!  This one is Razzle Dazzle.


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Ok great, thanks for the advice. Maybe we went to the same store I stayed at a hotel in the Marais area and the shop was not far away in walking distance. Such a cute little shop



We also stayed in Marais, such a lovely area. I visited the Repetto store there, it's quite new I think and not so busy. I bought my shoes at the Rue Royale store though ... very busy store


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> We also stayed in Marais, such a lovely area. I visited the Repetto store there, it's quite new I think and not so busy. I bought my shoes at the Rue Royale store though ... very busy store



Lol, I can imagine. Oh yes Marais is a great area, loved it there! I've only been once to Paris many years ago so it was like my first time there again.


----------



## imlvholic

I just got my 1st PS1, a wallet! 





Bought some organizers...


----------



## shamrock0421

MissMerion said:


> Love the colour of your skull scarf!! It looks great with your light brown Bal jacket (higgins if I well remember..)


 
Thank you and, yes, you have a great memory!


----------



## shamrock0421

Beautiful.
Love the style and LOVE the color!
Congrats and enjoy!



imlvholic said:


> I just got my 1st PS1, a wallet!
> 
> Bought some organizers...


----------



## beauxgoris

purses & pugs said:


> They are super cute! Love your new dress too.
> I also just purchased my very first pair of Repetto flats when I was in  Paris and finally my Clare Vivier clutches have arrived! Gosh, that took  over two months pics will come soon.



How wonderful to buy yours in Paris!! When they arrive I'm going to take them to my cobbler and get something put on to hopefully extend their wear. What size did you end up getting? I was so confused since all the information says that Repetto run very very small. (Livia too: how much do you size up?)

I received my blue Vivier clutch too. I love love love it. I have to say I've been using them a ton since they arrived. The only bag I've thrown my bags over for and so inexpensive too! Can't wait to hear your review!


----------



## Livia1

beauxgoris said:


> How wonderful to buy yours in Paris!! When they arrive I'm going to take them to my cobbler and get something put on to hopefully extend their wear. What size did you end up getting? I was so confused since all the information says that Repetto run very very small. (Livia too: how much do you size up?)



Repetto's are crazy, for me any way as I have wide feet. So I usually go one whole size up, for patent I think I could even go 1½ up.
What's so difficult with Repetto is they're handmade plus the different leathers may be different sizes, kwim.


----------



## beauxgoris

Livia1 said:


> Repetto's are crazy, for me any way as I have wide feet. So I usually go one whole size up, for patent I think I could even go 1½ up.
> What's so difficult with Repetto is they're handmade plus the different leathers may be different sizes, kwim.



This is good to hear. I have wide feet and I went up a whole size too. I purchased regular leather though. I'm usually a 38 euro, and I purchased 39 in repetto ballet. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Livia1

beauxgoris said:


> This is good to hear. I have wide feet and I went up a whole size too. I purchased regular leather though. I'm usually a 38 euro, and I purchased 39 in repetto ballet. Fingers crossed!



I'm also a 38 and go for 39 in the regular leather Repetto's.
I think they'll fit you just fine


----------



## purses & pugs

beauxgoris said:


> How wonderful to buy yours in Paris!! When they arrive I'm going to take them to my cobbler and get something put on to hopefully extend their wear. What size did you end up getting? I was so confused since all the information says that Repetto run very very small. (Livia too: how much do you size up?)
> 
> I received my blue Vivier clutch too. I love love love it. I have to say I've been using them a ton since they arrived. The only bag I've thrown my bags over for and so inexpensive too! Can't wait to hear your review!



I know and the Repetto shop was so cute! I'm always a Euro sz 39 and I went 1/2 sz up. I bought a pair in suede so they are very soft, but I also tried on a few pairs in a sz 40 in normal and patent leather but they were too big. I have normal/a little wide feet. If you have wide feet I think you will be fine with one sz up 

I haven't got the chance to use the CV clutches yet but I totally love them! I adore the colors (poppy red and bright blue) and the yummy leather, they are casual but also classy. Hopefully I'll manage to take some pics tonight. Glad to hear you love yours!


----------



## BagsR4Me

The PS1 wallets are so pretty. Your wallet looks great in red. Congrats, *imlvholic*!


----------



## purses & pugs

imlvholic said:


> I just got my 1st PS1, a wallet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought some organizers...



This is so cute and I love the color!


----------



## AJ1025

imlvholic said:


> I just got my 1st PS1, a wallet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought some organizers...



That red is AMAZING, with a capital ZING!  Beautiful wallet, congrats!!


----------



## purses & pugs

Finally, after waiting for over _two months_, here are my Clare Vivier fold over clutches in poppy red and bright blue. I love this style, it's casual but still elegant and I adore the pebbly leather


----------



## purses & pugs

And a few goodies from Paris. 

Repetto ballerinas











Zadig & Voltaire cashmere cardigan in black (looks greyish here). Love the little scull buttons!











And lastly a key chain from Ladurée. I keep on saying that I'm not a bag charm person (really, I'm not!) but I simply cannot resist putting this cute little thing on my black GGH City!


----------



## shamrock0421

^^^
Omigosh...I *seriously* LOVE *everything*.
Those clutches are amazing.
The colors are SO beautiful.
I especially love the blue!!!!
And the shoes and the sweater with the skulls!
And that charm could not be any cuter on your Bal!!!!
Congrats on e'thing.
Super beautiful!
ENJOY!


----------



## oogiewoogie

WhOo!!* P&P*.. I agree with *Sham*... NICE HAUL~!!


----------



## molee808

imlvholic said:


> I just got my 1st PS1, a wallet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought some organizers...



this wallet is too cute! love the bright red  congrats!


----------



## molee808

purses & pugs said:


> And a few goodies from Paris.
> 
> Repetto ballerinas
> 
> Zadig & Voltaire cashmere cardigan in black (looks greyish here). Love the little scull buttons!
> 
> And lastly a key chain from Ladurée. I keep on saying that I'm not a bag charm person (really, I'm not!) but I simply cannot resist putting this cute little thing on my black GGH City!



*p&p*, love all your new additions... especially the yummy cute charm!!!


----------



## Livia1

imlvholic said:


> I just got my 1st PS1, a wallet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought some organizers...




What a gorgeous red colour!
Many congrats.


----------



## beauxgoris

*P&P* - I love everything: the skull button sweater, the keychain and of course your beautiful clutches! Now we're blue clutch twins. Everytime I use mine I get asked who the designer is and where it can be purchased. Such a great item! 

BTW ~ I forgot to post on your other photos but I meant to: when you wore your beautiful VF city into Bal Paris did they SA's swoon over it?! I would think they would have had to! Love all the vacation and travel pics you post!


----------



## kiwishopper

*P&P*, omg, LOVE your hauls!!!! The bag charm is simply adorable and you are right, who can resist NOT buying it? It looks perfect on your black Bal!!


----------



## SkyBlueDay

No pictures, but went a bit crazy last week on the following while we were in Paris :

*Isabel Marant embroidered and beaded, collarless cotton Indian-printed jacket (the one with the pronounced shoulder pads and my one-and-only jacket with shoulder pads).

*Bright red Oakwood leather jacket (I wish we had them in Australia, they are brilliant colours in the softest leather and so reasonably priced).

*Churches Brogue flat lace-up shoes in white (I've been wanting a pair of Churches brogues since I tried my brother's on almost twenty years ago - he's a size 44 and I'm a size 37, so it was nice to finally get a pair in my size. I feel like Fred Astaire in them, pity I can't dance well at all).

*Gold Queen of Hearts pendant from Jade Jagger.

I'd cut down my shopping time from two days to allocating myself 3 hours in the whole trip to shop and choose carefully... however, I ended up with all of the above in shopping bags in less than 20 minutes (I decide very quickly), so dragged myself and my son out of Galeries Lafayette pronto!

*Oh, and I don't think it quite counts as a non-Bal purchase, but it was money spent on myself: I got my first haircut at a hairdresser in 37 years in Paris, too: walked off the street into a quiet salon and asked the lady there to remove 50cm of my messy hair in a blunt cut - I feel much neater and less burdened now

On the upside, that was the only shopping I succumbed to. No bags - Bal or otherwise, or other items (does the food from the Food Hall downstairs count? It was delicious!) purchased from Galeries Lafayette or Printemps or anywhere else from Paris... we kind of made sure there was no way I could go overboard with the shopping by the three of us only taking one small pull-along carry-on-board bag each (and one WE for me), and no check-in luggage. 

Then my son bought three souvenirs from the GF toyshop, which took up over half of one of the pull-along bags... so there we are - I still had to squ-e-e-e-ze my three purchases in with great difficulty at the end of the trip!


----------



## gaslight

purses & pugs said:


> And lastly a key chain from Ladurée. I keep on saying that I'm not a bag charm person (really, I'm not!) but I simply cannot resist putting this cute little thing on my black GGH City!



OMG you don't even know how much I envy you right now. Macarons are one of my other obsessions besides Bal and I would die to go to Ladurée. The pic of your bag with the keychain is like


----------



## imlvholic

purses & pugs said:


> Finally, after waiting for over _two months_, here are my Clare Vivier fold over clutches in poppy red and bright blue. I love this style, it's casual but still elegant and I adore the pebbly leather


I love all your hawl, P&P, AMAZING Shopping you got going!


----------



## chinkee21

Bought a crap ton of beauty stuff in the last few weeks, a friend in the US helped me acquire these babies:

First of, IMATS stuff:
Makeup brushes from Cici Brush, Royal & Langnickle & London Brush Company 






Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics, Beauty Blender & Naked Cosmetics






Eye Kandy & Alcone Beauty Store






Inglot Blushes & Eyeshadows with palettes (these are amazing! Already plotting my next order!)





From the Sephora/Lord & Taylor F&F Sales:
YSL, Nars, Illamasqua  & Chanel





Clarisonic Classic, Extra Brush Heads and Boscia Cleanser


----------



## purses & pugs

shamrock0421 said:


> ^^^
> Omigosh...I *seriously* LOVE *everything*.
> Those clutches are amazing.
> The colors are SO beautiful.
> I especially love the blue!!!!
> And the shoes and the sweater with the skulls!
> And that charm could not be any cuter on your Bal!!!!
> Congrats on e'thing.
> Super beautiful!
> ENJOY!


 
     Thanks so much I'm so happy I finally got those clutches  after waiting for ages. And that Ledurée charm was just irresistable!



oogiewoogie said:


> WhOo!!* P&P*.. I agree with *Sham*... NICE HAUL~!!


 
    Thank you very much oogie!



molee808 said:


> *p&p*, love all your new additions... especially the yummy cute charm!!!


   Thanks! I love macaroons so I simply couldn't resist



beauxgoris said:


> *P&P* - I love everything: the skull  button sweater, the keychain and of course your beautiful clutches! Now  we're blue clutch twins. Everytime I use mine I get asked who the  designer is and where it can be purchased. Such a great item!
> 
> BTW ~ I forgot to post on your other photos but I meant to: when you  wore your beautiful VF city into Bal Paris did they SA's swoon over it?!  I would think they would have had to! Love all the vacation and travel  pics you post!


 
  Thank you very much! I can imagine you get lots of compliments for your  blue clutch, the color is amazing. And it's so great we do not have to  worry about it too much since it seems durable and doesn't cost a  fortune.

  When I was at Bal Paris no SA mention my VF what so ever ()
  To be honest I don't think they were that much service minded there, no  one offered to help and I had to ask several times if I had questions.  Only SA which was really nice was at the clothing department (they have  two separate stores next to each other, one for clothes and one for  bags) but she did not say anything either, lol!



kiwishopper said:


> *P&P*, omg, LOVE your hauls!!!! The  bag charm is simply adorable and you are right, who can resist NOT  buying it? It looks perfect on your black Bal!!


 Thanks so much Kiwi! Glad you liked the charm!



gaslight said:


> OMG you don't even know how much I envy you  right now. Macarons are one of my other obsessions besides Bal and I  would die to go to Ladurée. The pic of your bag with the keychain is  like


Aww, I really hope you can visit a Ladurée shop once, they are really  amazing and you feel like you are in a fairytale when you are inside.  And I agree, I love those macaroons too! 



imlvholic said:


> I love all your hawl, P&P, AMAZING Shopping you got going!


Thank you so much! It's fun to shop a little when you are abroad


----------



## Livia1

SkyBlueDay said:


> No pictures, but went a bit crazy last week on the following while we were in Paris :
> 
> *Isabel Marant embroidered and beaded, collarless cotton Indian-printed jacket (the one with the pronounced shoulder pads and my one-and-only jacket with shoulder pads).
> 
> *Bright red Oakwood leather jacket (I wish we had them in Australia, they are brilliant colours in the softest leather and so reasonably priced).
> 
> *Churches Brogue flat lace-up shoes in white (I've been wanting a pair of Churches brogues since I tried my brother's on almost twenty years ago - he's a size 44 and I'm a size 37, so it was nice to finally get a pair in my size. I feel like Fred Astaire in them, pity I can't dance well at all).
> 
> *Gold Queen of Hearts pendant from Jade Jagger.
> 
> I'd cut down my shopping time from two days to allocating myself 3 hours in the whole trip to shop and choose carefully... however, I ended up with all of the above in shopping bags in less than 20 minutes (I decide very quickly), so dragged myself and my son out of Galeries Lafayette pronto!
> 
> *Oh, and I don't think it quite counts as a non-Bal purchase, but it was money spent on myself: I got my first haircut at a hairdresser in 37 years in Paris, too: walked off the street into a quiet salon and asked the lady there to remove 50cm of my messy hair in a blunt cut - I feel much neater and less burdened now
> 
> On the upside, that was the only shopping I succumbed to. No bags - Bal or otherwise, or other items (does the food from the Food Hall downstairs count? It was delicious!) purchased from Galeries Lafayette or Printemps or anywhere else from Paris... we kind of made sure there was no way I could go overboard with the shopping by the three of us only taking one small pull-along carry-on-board bag each (and one WE for me), and no check-in luggage.
> 
> Then my son bought three souvenirs from the GF toyshop, which took up over half of one of the pull-along bags... so there we are - I still had to squ-e-e-e-ze my three purchases in with great difficulty at the end of the trip!




You where also just in Paris? Three Bal tPF'ers in such a short time ... 

That's a lot of hair to have cut off in one take, must have been quite a decision. I'm glad you're liking it


----------



## shamrock0421

NICE HAUL!!!!!

"crap ton" made me giggle.



chinkee21 said:


> Bought a crap ton of beauty stuff in the last few weeks, a friend in the US helped me acquire these babies:
> 
> First of, IMATS stuff:
> Makeup brushes from Cici Brush, Royal & Langnickle & London Brush Company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics, Beauty Blender & Naked Cosmetics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eye Kandy & Alcone Beauty Store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inglot Blushes & Eyeshadows with palettes (these are amazing! Already plotting my next order!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the Sephora/Lord & Taylor F&F Sales:
> YSL, Nars, Illamasqua & Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarisonic Classic, Extra Brush Heads and Boscia Cleanser


----------



## AJ1025

Already posted this in the RM subforum, but I'm so excited about it, I thought I'd post here, too: my new Clare Vivier foldover clutch!  The pictures don't really do it justice- it's a very, very bright royal blue.  I like the styling and loose structure of the clutch and it really shaped itself well around my stuff (of which it holds a surprising amount).  I've been more and more into clutches lately and this one is joining my 'most awesome' hall of fame immediately- I work from home and dress casually most of the time and I think it's going to be a really great wardrobe mainstay. I'm going to have to order one in every color- I love it!


----------



## AJ1025

purses & pugs said:


> Finally, after waiting for over _two months_, here are my Clare Vivier fold over clutches in poppy red and bright blue. I love this style, it's casual but still elegant and I adore the pebbly leather



Wow, *P&P*, I totally missed the previous page (until now) where you posted your new C. Vivier clutches- high five for same taste!!  I love the red, too!

I waited almost two months for mine, too- I bet they got backed up.  I want to carry one of her oversized clutches to a wedding in September and I'm going to order it now just to make sure. . . worth the wait, though, I suppose.


----------



## purseinsanity

shamrock0421 said:


> I followed you over to the Hermes forum to tell you how absolutely fabulous I think they are!  Excellent choices - excellent taste - I know you will always enjoy and cherish them!  Congrats!!!



  Thanks sweetie!


----------



## purseinsanity

OMG!  Love everything!  Congrats all.


----------



## purses & pugs

AJ1025 said:


> Wow, P&P, I totally missed the previous page (until now) where you posted your new C. Vivier clutches- high five for same taste!! I love the red, too!
> 
> I waited almost two months for mine, too- I bet they got backed up. I want to carry one of her oversized clutches to a wedding in September and I'm going to order it now just to make sure. . . worth the wait, though, I suppose.



Yay, we are clutch twins! Well, clutch triplets actually since *beauxgoris* has it too
The oversized clutches look fantasic too. I'd order one now if I were your so you are sure you'll have it by September, lol! Seems like they have gotten super popular lately since the waiting is so long.


----------



## delmilano

purses & pugs said:


> Finally, after waiting for over _two months_, here are my Clare Vivier fold over clutches in poppy red and bright blue. I love this style, it's casual but still elegant and I adore the pebbly leather



these clutches are so lovely *A*, would love to see you model them. gorgeous colors. congrats on your latest purchases. the ladurée keychain is too cute.


----------



## AJ1025

purses & pugs said:


> Yay, we are clutch twins! Well, clutch triplets actually since *beauxgoris* has it too
> The oversized clutches look fantasic too. I'd order one now if I were your so you are sure you'll have it by September, lol! Seems like they have gotten super popular lately since the waiting is so long.



I think so, too- I was really surprised that it took so long to arrive and as soon as I took it out of the package, I was furious at myself for not just ordering a bunch all at once, since they're so affordable and ended up taking so long, but I wasn't 100% sure I'd like it, you know?  I just ordered a red oversize one, a grey flat clutch, and a black foldover, and I'm crossing my fingers that it will arrive before my cousin's wedding in September!

in any case, yay for clutch triplets!!


----------



## purses & pugs

delmilano said:


> these clutches are so lovely *A*, would love to see you model them. gorgeous colors. congrats on your latest purchases. the ladurée keychain is too cute.



Thank you dear *M*, I couldn't made up my mind which color to get so I got two and I certainly don't regret that 



AJ1025 said:


> I think so, too- I was really surprised that it took so long to arrive and as soon as I took it out of the package, I was furious at myself for not just ordering a bunch all at once, since they're so affordable and ended up taking so long, but I wasn't 100% sure I'd like it, you know?  I just ordered a red oversize one, a grey flat clutch, and a black foldover, and I'm crossing my fingers that it will arrive before my cousin's wedding in September!
> 
> in any case, yay for clutch triplets!!



Lol, glad to hear you ordered more and now you know you'll love them! Yes they are so affordable and seems so durable as well, love that. Can't wait to see your other goodies when they arrive.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Fell onto the Clare Vivier bandwagon.    I needed a pop-of-colour clutch, and hers are so affordable!  I just placed an order for the orange foldover clutch!


----------



## purses & pugs

Woohoo *faintlymacabre*, looks like a lot of us have been bitten by the Clare Vivier bug! The orange foldover is gorgy.


----------



## LVLux

I've Fallen Hard for Celine this month & a pair of Miu Miu Glitter shoes...
Love all the pretties in here-this is my first time peeking inside here...


----------



## AJ1025

faintlymacabre said:


> Fell onto the Clare Vivier bandwagon.    I needed a pop-of-colour clutch, and hers are so affordable!  I just placed an order for the orange foldover clutch!



Yay, join the CV club!  That orange looks AWESOME!!


----------



## shamrock0421

Got a fab new scarf in Anthropologie today.
I loved the colors and believe I wear will it often.


----------



## LVLux

Love it- pink & orange is one of my favorite combos!


----------



## beauxgoris

faintlymacabre said:


> Fell onto the Clare Vivier bandwagon.    I needed a pop-of-colour clutch, and hers are so affordable!  I just placed an order for the orange foldover clutch!



I have this one and it's beautiful! I never thought when I originally posted about them way back that they'd catch on so fast! I guess birds of a feather, right?


----------



## pixiejenna

LVLux said:


> I've Fallen Hard for Celine this month & a pair of Miu Miu Glitter shoes...
> Love all the pretties in here-this is my first time peeking inside here...



Love your leopard Celine! I love how the muliti color ones have faces on them(the ends of the handles are the eyes and the front zipper is the mouth). I want one so bad.


----------



## LVLux

Definitely get one- they are basically the same price as a bal and it is fun to have some variety!


----------



## malteserus

On the weekend, I bought my first Alexander Wang - Kristen Shoulder Satchel Bag in Khaki.  






My friends are 50/50 like/dislike about this bag's look.   What do you think?


----------



## shamrock0421

^^^
Wow...I *LOVE* that.
Awesome looking bag.
Congrats!!!


----------



## AJ1025

malteserus said:


> On the weekend, I bought my first Alexander Wang - Kristen Shoulder Satchel Bag in Khaki.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friends are 50/50 like/dislike about this bag's look.   What do you think?



I love it- I've been on the fence about that particular bag myself but seeing it in that color, with your outfit, really sold me on it!  It looks totally sophisticated but edgy- outstanding!  Looks great on you, really cool bag, enjoy her!


----------



## LVLux

malteserus said:


> On the weekend, I bought my first Alexander Wang - Kristen Shoulder Satchel Bag in Khaki.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friends are 50/50 like/dislike about this bag's look.   What do you think?



Well, if you can return it-I would say this:
"you are so adorable that anything would look good on you & the color is perfect but I think it is too busy & over powers you in an odd way"

If you can't return it then I would say this
" It looks so hip & fun on you & the color is sublime"!!!


----------



## Lulugurl2006

LVLux said:


> Well, *if you can return it-I would say this:*
> "you are so adorable that anything would look good on you & the color is perfect but I think it is too busy & over powers you in an odd way"
> 
> *If you can't return it then I would say this*
> " It looks so hip & fun on you & the color is sublime"!!!




  I actually really like this bag on you! LV is right you are adorable so anything would look good on you, because I have to say, saw this bag online and went yuck, but if I had have seen your picture first, I probably would have bought it! Congrats!


----------



## malteserus

shamrock0421 said:


> ^^^
> Wow...I *LOVE* that.
> Awesome looking bag.
> Congrats!!!



Thanks.


----------



## malteserus

Lulugurl2006 said:


> I actually really like this bag on you! LV is right you are adorable so anything would look good on you, because I have to say, saw this bag online and went yuck, but if I had have seen your picture first, I probably would have bought it! Congrats!



Thanks!  :giggles:


----------



## malteserus

LVLux said:


> Well, if you can return it-I would say this:
> "you are so adorable that anything would look good on you & the color is perfect but I think it is too busy & over powers you in an odd way"
> 
> If you can't return it then I would say this
> " It looks so hip & fun on you & the color is sublime"!!!



  You are so nice LVLux!  Thank you!  I have the same worry about "over powering" too.  I still have a couple of days to think about it.


----------



## agalarowicz

malteserus said:


> On the weekend, I bought my first Alexander Wang - Kristen Shoulder Satchel Bag in Khaki.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friends are 50/50 like/dislike about this bag's look.   What do you think?


hmmm, im actually not a huge fan. it looks really busy, and all i see when i look at you is the bag.


----------



## JLJRN

Love everything about your outfit, except that bag.....sorry, just too "strappy" imo.


----------



## malteserus

JLJRN said:


> Love everything about your outfit, except that bag.....sorry, just too "strappy" imo.



Thank you for the input.


----------



## malteserus

agalarowicz said:


> hmmm, im actually not a huge fan. it looks really busy, and all i see when i look at you is the bag.



Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## pilatesworks

Can't get enough of these Missoni Tank dresses:


----------



## pilatesworks

And these Prada sandals to go with it......
I found out last week I need a Hip Replacement June 14th ( all those years of ballet and gymnastics are catching up with me, I'm afraid....) 
I went straight to Neiman's from my Surgeon's office, and got these as an incentive to get back on my feet fast ( no sensible shoes for me....) !


----------



## LostInBal

This is me with my new Lupo Barcelona Abanico Evolución bag in a rich red tone. This one was ss 11 ltd. edition for Valentine´s day. I have this one in cream color too. It´s price: 575


----------



## shamrock0421

Um....I wouldn't get enough of them either...

If, I...um....LOOKED LIKE THAT!!!!

Way to rock it sister!
You look HOT!



pilatesworks said:


> Can't get enough of these Missoni Tank dresses:


----------



## shamrock0421

Big (((HUGS))) and quick healing healthy vibes for your upcoming surgery!
I can tell by your jaunt to NM and these fab shoes, your attitude is stellar and positive and you'll be back strutting your stuff in no time!



pilatesworks said:


> And these Prada sandals to go with it......
> I found out last week I need a Hip Replacement June 14th ( all those years of ballet and gymnastics are catching up with me, I'm afraid....)
> I went straight to Neiman's from my Surgeon's office, and got these as an incentive to get back on my feet fast ( no sensible shoes for me....) !


----------



## drati

Oh *Leslie*, I'm sorry to hear this. I saw my mum go through 3 hip replacements and my dad has broken his hips 3 times already now too. Ugh, not fun. Hope your recovery will be super quick. Love your new goodies. You look amazing in the dress and your legs, wow.

(And now I worry about my oldest daughter who is a mad ballerina, she lives for dancing.)



pilatesworks said:


> And these Prada sandals to go with it......
> I found out last week I need a Hip Replacement June 14th ( all those years of ballet and gymnastics are catching up with me, I'm afraid....)
> I went straight to Neiman's from my Surgeon's office, and got these as an incentive to get back on my feet fast ( no sensible shoes for me....) !


----------



## chloe speaks

aalinne_72 said:


> This is me with my new Lupo Barcelona Abanico Evolución bag in a rich red tone. This one was ss 11 ltd. edition for Valentine´s day. I have this one in cream color too. It´s price: 575


 love it with your neutral outfit and leopard print ballets!


----------



## CaptainMandy

Givenchy Pandora


----------



## Hypnosis

^^^ Pretty! How comfortable is the Pandora? I've been flirting with the idea of getting a black one for months now.


----------



## BagsR4Me

Hello Ladies,

I just received these Cole Haan Oxford shoes, but I don't know if they're keepers now. They're not that easy to match with wardrobe, and I wear a lot of browns. But these are such a light color that I really don't know what I can wear them with. Thoughts/opinions, please.


----------



## malteserus

LOVE it!  



pilatesworks said:


> Can't get enough of these Missoni Tank dresses:


----------



## malteserus

Love the RED!!!



aalinne_72 said:


> This is me with my new Lupo Barcelona Abanico Evolución bag in a rich red tone. This one was ss 11 ltd. edition for Valentine´s day. I have this one in cream color too. It´s price: 575


----------



## CaptainMandy

Hypnosis said:


> ^^^ Pretty! How comfortable is the Pandora? I've been flirting with the idea of getting a black one for months now.


Dear, the black texture pandora is gorgy, sexy and so cool..I saw IRL, but I've already got this brown one at that time, so cannot double purchase. I would like to say medium size of pandora is roomy, fit size for the ladies who like big bag (like me). Hardware makes it a little bit heavy, I mean heavier than LV and BAL with normal RH, but acceptable..The only disadvantage I can feel, is not easy for the main component to hold inside belongings well organized..others are perfect..I like its unique shape and struture..


----------



## SkyBlueDay

Good luck with your surgery, Leslie xoxoxoxox


----------



## SkyBlueDay

BagsR4Me, love your new shoes - neutral and great for the Northern spring.

The brown soles and heels make them easy and stylish to wear with browns of all shades, olives, taupes, greys, light and dark jeans. With a striped Breton-type top and fitted or very loose-fit boy jeans, and a deep tan bag, these will look gorgeous! Same with a T-shirt of any pattern, with any denim. 

A grey baggy T or sweat or knit with black jeans and these shoes, with a bag the colour of CaptainMandy's Pandora above will also look good. And, throw on a little leather jacket or a blazer and you can go to work in them. 

I think you could definitely get more wear out of these naffy little shoes than you think: they are more neutral than an all-white brogue (which I recently bought, and which make me feel and look like Fred Astaire - I can't dance like him, though, but I still wear them).

I also see this with summer dresses in pale colours - either tailored or very soft and feminine, or unstructured, and with the easy little summer denim dress/pinafore. They are great with cropped pants and baggy shorts and men's shirts/T shirts/blouses.

If you've not worn brogue lace-ups before, then initially they won't feel right in whatever colour you pick. They are a totally different silhouette and can take a bit of getting used to. Think of your brogue lace-ups as your new ballerina flats: you'll see them in a different light, and they'll certainly be a whole lot more comfortable for you in the long term (and better for your feet and back) than your ballerina flats, and add more of a really sharp edge that your ballerina flats would, to the same outfit.

And, sorry I don't know how to post pictures, but my Tan Marco Tagliaferri Medium with Gold Hardware arrived this morning, from Erica. So happy with the colour and floppines of the bag. I'm glad I bought it, as I now hear the Orange Brule will not be made in the Maxi Twiggy style.


----------



## BagsR4Me

SkyBlueDay said:


> BagsR4Me, love your new shoes - neutral and great for the Northern spring.
> 
> The brown soles and heels make them easy and stylish to wear with browns of all shades, olives, taupes, greys, light and dark jeans. With a striped Breton-type top and fitted or very loose-fit boy jeans, and a deep tan bag, these will look gorgeous! Same with a T-shirt of any pattern, with any denim.
> 
> A grey baggy T or sweat or knit with black jeans and these shoes, with a bag the colour of CaptainMandy's Pandora above will also look good. And, throw on a little leather jacket or a blazer and you can go to work in them.
> 
> I think you could definitely get more wear out of these naffy little shoes than you think: they are more neutral than an all-white brogue (which I recently bought, and which make me feel and look like Fred Astaire - I can't dance like him, though, but I still wear them).
> 
> I also see this with summer dresses in pale colours - either tailored or very soft and feminine, or unstructured, and with the easy little summer denim dress/pinafore. They are great with cropped pants and baggy shorts and men's shirts/T shirts/blouses.
> 
> If you've not worn brogue lace-ups before, then initially they won't feel right in whatever colour you pick. They are a totally different silhouette and can take a bit of getting used to. Think of your brogue lace-ups as your new ballerina flats: you'll see them in a different light, and they'll certainly be a whole lot more comfortable for you in the long term (and better for your feet and back) than your ballerina flats, and add more of a really sharp edge that your ballerina flats would, to the same outfit.
> 
> And, sorry I don't know how to post pictures, but my Tan Marco Tagliaferri Medium with Gold Hardware arrived this morning, from Erica. So happy with the colour and floppines of the bag. I'm glad I bought it, as I now hear the Orange Brule will not be made in the Maxi Twiggy style.


 
Wow, *SkyBlueDay*! This is great. I really love all of your suggestions. You're really making me want to keep these. I brought the shoes into work with me today because I'm thinking of shipping them back, but after reading your suggestions and comments above I'm actually reconsidering. Maybe I'm not really giving them a chance. I've never had Oxfords before, so it's really a different look for me. I guess I do need to get used to them. Hmmm. 

You have a lot of great ideas here for outfits that I can use. As I was reading your descriptions, I could actually see the outfits you were describing. This is SO helpful. Thank you so much!! I really appreciate it. 

I think I may bring the shoes back home with me and give myself the weekend to think about whether I can make them work or not.

BTW, love the Fred Astaire comment. Very cute. 

Okay, you gave me a lot to think about. I'm excited about the shoes again. 

Oh, and many congrats on your new Tan Marco Tagliaferri!!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Bag looks great!!  I love this size a lot more than the larger version.

BTW, are you in Calgary?  Parking lot recognition.  LOL...




malteserus said:


> On the weekend, I bought my first Alexander Wang - Kristen Shoulder Satchel Bag in Khaki.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friends are 50/50 like/dislike about this bag's look. What do you think?


----------



## LostInBal

SportsGirl black leather mini skirt and F.Connection nude peeptoe heels


----------



## SkyBlueDay

Hello there, BagsR4Me - you are very welcome. Try them out at home with different items of clothing, take a twirl - or fifteen, in front of your full length mirror, take some model shots, take a look at the shots and see what you feel.

Whether you decide to keep them or not, it's up to you in the end. I think you will look lovely in them. However, if you've given them a good shot at home, and you still feel really shaky about stepping out in public with them, then maybe you still don't love 'em and you can then return 'em

Good luck with your decision - and, if you take any model shots, do post them here - would love to see you in them!




BagsR4Me said:


> Wow, *SkyBlueDay*! This is great. I really love all of your suggestions. You're really making me want to keep these. I brought the shoes into work with me today because I'm thinking of shipping them back, but after reading your suggestions and comments above I'm actually reconsidering. Maybe I'm not really giving them a chance. I've never had Oxfords before, so it's really a different look for me. I guess I do need to get used to them. Hmmm.
> 
> You have a lot of great ideas here for outfits that I can use. As I was reading your descriptions, I could actually see the outfits you were describing. This is SO helpful. Thank you so much!! I really appreciate it.
> 
> I think I may bring the shoes back home with me and give myself the weekend to think about whether I can make them work or not.
> 
> BTW, love the Fred Astaire comment. Very cute.
> 
> Okay, you gave me a lot to think about. I'm excited about the shoes again.
> 
> Oh, and many congrats on your new Tan Marco Tagliaferri!!


----------



## shamrock0421

JoJo - 

These are mad cute!  They are different, IMHO, and - because of that - I believe they can change the entire look of an outfit and make it something more funky or more fun.  My first thought when I saw them, which SBD has already suggested (along with many other fab suggestions) is a soft summery dress.  I think these will be perfect for that.  Maybe even with some knee socks - CUTE!

I say keep them and have fun with them...you hot piece of boo-tay!!!!




BagsR4Me said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I just received these Cole Haan Oxford shoes, but I don't know if they're keepers now. They're not that easy to match with wardrobe, and I wear a lot of browns. But these are such a light color that I really don't know what I can wear them with. Thoughts/opinions, please.


----------



## BagsR4Me

SkyBlueDay said:


> Hello there, BagsR4Me - you are very welcome. Try them out at home with different items of clothing, take a twirl - or fifteen, in front of your full length mirror, take some model shots, take a look at the shots and see what you feel.
> 
> Whether you decide to keep them or not, it's up to you in the end. I think you will look lovely in them. However, if you've given them a good shot at home, and you still feel really shaky about stepping out in public with them, then maybe you still don't love 'em and you can then return 'em
> 
> Good luck with your decision - and, if you take any model shots, do post them here - would love to see you in them!



Hello SBD! I brought them back home with me so that I can try them on again and try on different outfits. There is one pair of pants, in particular, that I really like the look with the shoes. I think I just need to search more in my closet and just put things together. I'm liking them more and more now. So I think I'll keep them. I'll try to take some modeling shots to post. Thanks, again, for your help.




shamrock0421 said:


> JoJo -
> 
> These are mad cute!  They are different, IMHO, and - because of that - I believe they can change the entire look of an outfit and make it something more funky or more fun.  My first thought when I saw them, which SBD has already suggested (along with many other fab suggestions) is a soft summery dress.  I think these will be perfect for that.  Maybe even with some knee socks - CUTE!
> 
> I say keep them and have fun with them...*you hot piece of boo-tay*!!!!



Thank you, sweetie! 

They are a lot different from the shoes I normally get. That's why I just need to give myself time to get used to them. But I'm liking them a lot more and I'm trying them with different outfits, so I think they'll work after all.

The last line in your post made me crack up. You're just too much.


----------



## shamrock0421

Don't know if anyone has ever heard of/tried "Me Too" shoes.  I stumbled upon a pair of their ballet flats a few years ago at Nordies and they were SO ridiculously comfortable.  I just ordered two more - they arrived today - tried them on - even MORE comfortable.  If you're looking for an inexpensive super comfy pair of flats - you have to give these a try!











Also just got this Nanette Lepore dress and Steve Madden shoes.  Nearly killed myself in the shoes walking to the (dirty) mirror to take the picture and I'm not so sure about the dress.  Eh...


----------



## LVLux

You look Fabulous!!!  
Who are the ballet flats made by & do they run true to size or did you size up???


----------



## shamrock0421

Aw.
Thank you.

I think I look like a 10 lb. sausage stuffed in a 5 lb. sack.  

The flats are "Me Too" and you can find them online at Nordstrom or in Nordie's stores.  I believe Zappos carries them as well.

And, yes, they are perfectly TTS.

I NEVER say shoes are comfortable - these flats REALLY are.  I highly recommend them.




LVLux said:


> You look Fabulous!!!
> Who are the ballet flats made by & do they run true to size or did you size up???


----------



## pixiejenna

Hypnosis said:


> ^^^ Pretty! How comfortable is the Pandora? I've been flirting with the idea of getting a black one for months now.



I had one and I"m planing to get another. I got a large but I ended up selling mine because it was WAY too big for me. When my finances allow me I'm going to get a medium soon (I just had a proenza schouler splurge lol). I know it might sound silly but it was SO hard to sell it because I loved it so much but I had to accept it was just too big for daily use for  me. Size wise if you use a city or a PT I think a medium would be the right size.  I'd only get a large if you really carry a ton of stuff. I had the black calfskin and the leather was TDF! It broke in in no time and it didn't show any wear after two months of use. Although I've heard mixed things on the textured leather ones, those seem to be more delicate than the calfskin.


----------



## LVLux

Hey-at least you are in the dress-I had to put my fitted dresses into the Goodwill pile-LOL!!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

*Shamrock*, I LOVE that dress on you. You look great! You're such a HOTTIE!!!:okay:


----------



## shamrock0421

Thanks Sweetness.
Takes one to know one.  
(You so crazy.)

I think I'm going to bring the dress back, though.
Eh.

:::::



BagsR4Me said:


> *Shamrock*, I LOVE that dress on you. You look great! You're such a HOTTIE!!!:okay:


----------



## BagsR4Me

^^ Aww, really? Maybe wait a few days then try it on one more time. If you still feel the same way, send it back.


----------



## SkyBlueDay

^^^ Great to hear you've given the shoes a twirl, BagsR4Me!

Looking hot in your dress and heels, shamrock.


----------



## AJ1025

shamrock0421 said:


> Don't know if anyone has ever heard of/tried "Me Too" shoes.  I stumbled upon a pair of their ballet flats a few years ago at Nordies and they were SO ridiculously comfortable.  I just ordered two more - they arrived today - tried them on - even MORE comfortable.  If you're looking for an inexpensive super comfy pair of flats - you have to give these a try!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also just got this Nanette Lepore dress and Steve Madden shoes.  Nearly killed myself in the shoes walking to the (dirty) mirror to take the picture and I'm not so sure about the dress.  Eh...



Shamrock, you look fantastic!!  Cute dress and those shoes have some sass to 'em- love the whole outfit!


----------



## jydeals1

shamrock0421 said:


> Don't know if anyone has ever heard of/tried "Me Too" shoes.  I stumbled upon a pair of their ballet flats a few years ago at Nordies and they were SO ridiculously comfortable.  I just ordered two more - they arrived today - tried them on - even MORE comfortable.  If you're looking for an inexpensive super comfy pair of flats - you have to give these a try!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also just got this Nanette Lepore dress and Steve Madden shoes.  Nearly killed myself in the shoes walking to the (dirty) mirror to take the picture and I'm not so sure about the dress.  Eh...






HOT-ness!! ....those flats look super comfy too, just look at the padding inside!


----------



## shamrock0421

Thank you!
They are SO comfortable.
The padding allows you to walk in them all day - I won't say 'like sneakers' - but close.
They don't rub on the back of your heels.
They're just perfect!



jydeals1 said:


> HOT-ness!! ....those flats look super comfy too, just look at the padding inside!


----------



## jydeals1

shamrock0421 said:


> Thank you!
> They are SO comfortable.
> The padding allows you to walk in them all day - I won't say 'like sneakers' - but close.
> They don't rub on the back of your heels.
> They're just perfect!





If you say comfy then I MUST try them. I'm always on the hunt for comfy flats ! thx!


----------



## HandbagAngel

Shamrock, you are such an enabler!  I've never tried on this brand, but because you said so, I am going to get them.


----------



## shamrock0421

Uh oh....that's a lot of pressure for me!  
Honestly - I'm glad you're willing to give 'em a try.
They are simple and some of the styles are pretty cute and you just can't beat the price for sure.
Please find me and let me know if you were happy with them.

I also got these (in grey) about a month ago and they were so comfortable I danced in them all night.  I know 3.5" isn't so high for most of you, but...for me...it's a challenge.  

::::

http://www.6pm.com/me-too-labella-black-goat

I've never heard of this site - but selections and pricing are really good.  Has anyone else heard of this?

http://www.6pm.com/search/brand/98/.../txAttrFacet_Gender/"Women"/hc_women_size/"8"



HandbagAngel said:


> Shamrock, you are such an enabler! I've never tried on this brand, but because you said so, I am going to get them.


----------



## miu miu1

You are looking good *L* 
I'm with *J-A* on this, keep the dress and think it over before taking it back.


----------



## shamrock0421

Gracias mi amiga.
I'll wait for the other two pair of shoes to arrive and then I will decide.
I just think it is a bit too short for me.
Love you!
MWAH!



miu miu1 said:


> You are looking good *L*
> I'm with *J-A* on this, keep the dress and think it over before taking it back.


----------



## miu miu1

shamrock0421 said:


> Gracias mi amiga.
> I'll wait for the other two pair of shoes to arrive and then I will decide.
> I just think it is a bit too short for me.
> Love you!
> MWAH!



But you have a hot pair of legs there sister! 
I don't think it's too short at all


----------



## BagsR4Me

shamrock0421 said:


> Uh oh....that's a lot of pressure for me!
> Honestly - I'm glad you're willing to give 'em a try.
> They are simple and some of the styles are pretty cute and you just can't beat the price for sure.
> Please find me and let me know if you were happy with them.
> 
> I also got these (in grey) about a month ago and they were so comfortable I danced in them all night. I know 3.5" isn't so high for most of you, but...for me...it's a challenge.
> 
> ::::
> 
> http://www.6pm.com/me-too-labella-black-goat
> 
> I've never heard of this site - but selections and pricing are really good. Has anyone else heard of this?
> 
> http://www.6pm.com/search/brand/98/.../txAttrFacet_Gender/"Women"/hc_women_size/"8"


 
Those Me Too booties are really cute. I like them. 

As for the website (6pm.com), I've heard of them before. I've never bought anything from them, but a lot of people at my job shop this website all the time. They say it's a great site and they like it a lot.


----------



## BagsR4Me

miu miu1 said:


> But *you have a hot pair of legs* there sister!
> I don't think it's too short at all


 
That's what I said!! She has great legs and that dress really shows them off.


----------



## LJS58

BagsR4Me said:


> Those Me Too booties are really cute. I like them.
> 
> As for the website (6pm.com), I've heard of them before. I've never bought anything from them, but a lot of people at my job shop this website all the time. They say it's a great site and they like it a lot.


 
 6pm.com is the outlet site for Zappos.  They have good service, but you don't get free returns like Zappos.


----------



## pixiejenna

I got my first PS today and it's true love!


----------



## BagsR4Me

SkyBlueDay said:


> ^^^ Great to hear you've given the shoes a twirl, BagsR4Me!



Hey SBD,

Yes, I decided to keep the Oxfords and wore them for the first time today. I took a quick pic for ya. 

This outfit is pretty boring though.  I really need to buy prettier/more cheerful outfits to wear with the shoes. Anyway here it goes:






Overall, I'm really liking the shoes much more, and got quite a few compliments on them. I see now how much I'll be able to use them. I'm definitely happy I kept them.


----------



## BagsR4Me

LJS58 said:


> 6pm.com is the outlet site for Zappos.  They have good service, but you don't get free returns like Zappos.



Thanks for the info. I had no idea that 6pm was the outlet site for Zappos.


----------



## BagsR4Me

pixiejenna said:


> I got my first PS today and it's true love!



OMG, *pixiejenna*!! This PS1 is GORGEOUS! What's the official color name? That's an amazing red.

Congrats!


----------



## pixiejenna

BagsR4Me said:


> OMG, *pixiejenna*!! This PS1 is GORGEOUS! What's the official color name? That's an amazing red.
> 
> Congrats!



Thanks! The color name is dark red.


----------



## BagsR4Me

It's such an amazing red. I love it. This red looks incredible on the PS1. I've been holding off on buying a PS1, but after seeing this I just might cave very, very soon. UGH!

Again, congrats!! You really have a beauty there.


----------



## Livia1

pixiejenna said:


> I got my first PS today and it's true love!




Gorgeous colour!
Congrats.


----------



## pixiejenna

BagsR4Me said:


> It's such an amazing red. I love it. This red looks incredible on the PS1. I've been holding off on buying a PS1, but after seeing this I just might cave very, very soon. UGH!
> 
> Again, congrats!! You really have a beauty there.



They have a burgundy color coming out in the F/W season, not to enable lol. If you hop over to the PS forum you can see the color card.


----------



## pixiejenna

Thanks *Livia1*!


----------



## BagsR4Me

pixiejenna said:


> They have a burgundy color coming out in the F/W season, not to enable lol. If you hop over to the PS forum you can see the color card.


 
 Nooooo, you're not an enabler... 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## shamrock0421

WOW!!!!
This color is fantastic!
I can see why it's 'true love'.
Congrats on this beauty - enjoy her.




pixiejenna said:


> I got my first PS today and it's true love!


----------



## shamrock0421

Do you think these are cute?
I think I do, but I'm not sure.
One thing that I am sure of is that they are SUPER comfortable and much MUCH easier for me to walk in than the pair of nude pumps I posted with the dress.

I'm confused about them because, while I like them and they will look fab with jeans or pants, I'm trying to picture them with the dress I had on (that I am probably not keeping) and - in my mind - it doesn't work together.

Would these look good with any type of dress?  I mean, it's not like I wear (or even own) so many dresses.  But if I got a pair of nude - I wanted them to be relatively versatile.

But, then again, I can always get another nude pump that I won't break my @ss trying to walk in.  

Anyway - I guess I'm just asking if they are cute.  
I.am.so.long.winded.org


----------



## redskater

shamrock0421 said:


> Do you think these are cute?
> I think I do, but I'm not sure.
> One thing that I am sure of is that they are SUPER comfortable and much MUCH easier for me to walk in than the pair of nude pumps I posted with the dress.
> 
> I'm confused about them because, while I like them and they will look fab with jeans or pants, I'm trying to picture them with the dress I had on (that I am probably not keeping) and - in my mind - it doesn't work together.
> 
> Would these look good with any type of dress?  I mean, it's not like I wear (or even own) so many dresses.  But if I got a pair of nude - I wanted them to be relatively versatile.
> 
> But, then again, I can always get another nude pump that I won't break my @ss trying to walk in.
> 
> Anyway - I guess I'm just asking if they are cute.
> I.am.so.long.winded.org



I love these!!! I think they would look great with that dress, and to be comfortable as well, that's a plus as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## HandbagAngel

shamrock0421 said:


> Do you think these are cute?
> I think I do, but I'm not sure.
> One thing that I am sure of is that they are SUPER comfortable and much MUCH easier for me to walk in than the pair of nude pumps I posted with the dress.
> 
> I'm confused about them because, while I like them and they will look fab with jeans or pants, I'm trying to picture them with the dress I had on (that I am probably not keeping) and - in my mind - it doesn't work together.
> 
> Would these look good with any type of dress? I mean, it's not like I wear (or even own) so many dresses. But if I got a pair of nude - I wanted them to be relatively versatile.
> 
> But, then again, I can always get another nude pump that I won't break my @ss trying to walk in.
> 
> Anyway - I guess I'm just asking if they are cute.
> I.am.so.long.winded.org


 
Well, I have different opinions than redskater.   I think this open heels/peek toe bootie style is cute, but IMO they doesn't go well with dresses but they are perfect for pants.


----------



## pixiejenna

Thanks *Shamrock*!

I have to agree with HandbagAngel on the shoes. I think it will look great with pants/jeans but in that color I don't think I would like it with a dress. If it was black I think I would love them with a dress JMO.


----------



## shamrock0421

Thank you so much for taking the time to help me out ladies.
Getting my nails done and shopping and accessorizing has become so much more fun (and easier) with the help of all of my TPF Peeps!  You're all awesome!



redskater said:


> I love these!!! I think they would look great with that dress, and to be comfortable as well, that's a plus as far as I'm concerned!


 


HandbagAngel said:


> Well, I have different opinions than redskater.  I think this open heels/peek toe bootie style is cute, but IMO they doesn't go well with dresses but they are perfect for pants.


 



pixiejenna said:


> Thanks *Shamrock*!
> 
> I have to agree with HandbagAngel on the shoes. I think it will look great with pants/jeans but in that color I don't think I would like it with a dress. If it was black I think I would love them with a dress JMO.


----------



## marielis

I love this bag


----------



## SkyBlueDay

Wow, thanks for the pic, BagsR4Me: looking good with the neutrals!!



BagsR4Me said:


> Hey SBD,
> 
> Yes, I decided to keep the Oxfords and wore them for the first time today. I took a quick pic for ya.
> 
> This outfit is pretty boring though.  I really need to buy prettier/more cheerful outfits to wear with the shoes. Anyway here it goes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I'm really liking the shoes much more, and got quite a few compliments on them. I see now how much I'll be able to use them. I'm definitely happy I kept them.


----------



## BagsR4Me

You're so sweet, *SkyBlueDay*! Thank you.


----------



## angelicskater16

My new Cartier Med. Gold & SS Ballon Bleu!!!


----------



## shamrock0421

It's beautiful.
Congratulations.



angelicskater16 said:


> My new Cartier Med. Gold & SS Ballon Bleu!!!


----------



## capbaggirl

Congrats, it looks great on you.



angelicskater16 said:


> My new Cartier Med. Gold & SS Ballon Bleu!!!


----------



## angelicskater16

Shamrock0421 & Capbaggirl thank you sweeties!!!!!!


----------



## jess_hj

hehe its my chanel tweed sandals just got it yesterday  !


----------



## shamrock0421

^^^
Soooooooo feminine and beautiful.
And the photos are lovely!
Thank you so much for posting pictures!


----------



## pilatesworks

Just got this Burberry Scarf from the Net-A-Porter sale ( nothing like planning ahead for Fall...) .....! 
And again, wearing my Black Moto jacket in the A/C....100 degrees outside here in Texas!


----------



## pilatesworks

I need some opinions please.....
I just bought these Stewart Weitzman Alexlos from Nordies, and I am on the fence.....
My daughter (who is 16) does not really like these wedges....she says they would look better if the front part of the platform was a little thinner.
However, I find them very comfortable and really like them! 
But I do not want to wear something that doesn't suit me, so please be honest!

SW Alexlo size 9 ( I also have these coming in an 8.5, I find they run a bit large) :


----------



## BagsR4Me

^^ I don't have a problem with the platform, but I don't like the straps around the ankles. I don't know what it is about them, but they just don't look right. Maybe it's the thickness of the straps? Or the weaving/braiding? I don't know. Sorry. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## redskater

pilatesworks said:


> I need some opinions please.....
> I just bought these Stewart Weitzman Alexlos from Nordies, and I am on the fence.....
> My daughter (who is 16) does not really like these wedges....she says they would look better if the front part of the platform was a little thinner.
> However, I find them very comfortable and really like them!
> But I do not want to wear something that doesn't suit me, so please be honest!
> 
> SW Alexlo size 9 ( I also have these coming in an 8.5, I find they run a bit large) :



I am always trying to find platforms that are flat across like that, they do look comfy but they also look a bit big on you.  I also am not crazy about the straps around the ankle, a little too thick maybe.


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks, I appreciate the input!
 I did order a pair of the Steve Madden wedges that are very similar to these, I will get them next week. They are also about $230.00 cheaper, around $70.00.
These are very expensive, $ 298.00 before tax at Nords.....which is alot to pay for a pair of sandals you are not 100% crazy about, kwim?


----------



## roey

L, I'm not crazy about those shoes either, especially for the price.  I do, however, love your new scarf!

It's also 100 degrees (plus on some days) here in AZ.  I hate this time of year!


----------



## shamrock0421

This looks great!
And - thank you...for reminding me how great my Burberry scarf is going to look with my jacket whenever it gets here!!!



pilatesworks said:


> Just got this Burberry Scarf from the Net-A-Porter sale ( nothing like planning ahead for Fall...) .....!
> And again, wearing my Black Moto jacket in the A/C....100 degrees outside here in Texas!


----------



## shamrock0421

There is something off about these to me.
I don't really think it's the platform.
The straps?
The coloring?
And they do look big on you.
But something just doesn't work.
Sorry...but I don't love them.
I DO big puffy pink glittery heart you, though!  


pilatesworks said:


> I need some opinions please.....
> I just bought these Stewart Weitzman Alexlos from Nordies, and I am on the fence.....
> My daughter (who is 16) does not really like these wedges....she says they would look better if the front part of the platform was a little thinner.
> However, I find them very comfortable and really like them!
> But I do not want to wear something that doesn't suit me, so please be honest!
> 
> SW Alexlo size 9 ( I also have these coming in an 8.5, I find they run a bit large) :


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks grrls, they are going back! 
Hopefully we will all like the Steve Madden copy-cat wedges that arrive next week. 
 I tried the SW Alex, which is the high version of these Alexlos and they were much prettier....but no way could I wear them! 
The platform is like 5 inches high, I could not walk and looked just plain silly.


----------



## kobe939

WOW, this red is STUNNING!!!!! How do you like your PS?

*CONGRATS!!!!!*  



pixiejenna said:


> I got my first PS today and it's true love!


----------



## Jaded81

I LOVE this bag!!! COngrats!! It is heavy?



MissMerion said:


> My new Stella Mccartney Falabella
> Love at first sight!!


----------



## LostInBal

Car shoe fringe flat sandals in tan + red nail polish


----------



## shamrock0421

^^^
Cute & FUN!


----------



## MissMerion

Jaded81 said:


> I LOVE this bag!!! COngrats!! It is heavy?


 
Thank you! Falabella is a gorgeous bag, I'm totally in love with it! It is not too heavy, even if more than a rh Bal bag... BTW I don't care about it


----------



## Mia Bella

aalinne_72 said:


> Car shoe fringe flat sandals in tan + red nail polish



SOOOOOOO cute!! Aaalinne, you are a true Spring girl. Your style is so femme, sweet and fun. Let's get some mods!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

Just got these CLs yesterday. I'm so excited about them. 

Python Batik NPs


----------



## shamrock0421

^^^
gorgy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## imlvholic

My 1st Celine, BI-COLOR CABAS


----------



## shamrock0421

^^^
*Very* nice!

Congrats!


----------



## pilatesworks

LV Khaki Tattoo Scarf....( this is from the Men's line! ) :












With Bal Khaki Moto :


----------



## pilatesworks

Via Spiga wedges, on sale at Nordies! 
I got a pair for my daughter in Coral, and loved them so much I had to get a pair for myself:


----------



## shamrock0421

Ohhhhhhh, Leslie, this is GORGEOUS!!!!
I love the scarf and it looks fabu w/your Bal jacket!!!!!



pilatesworks said:


> LV Khaki Tattoo Scarf....( this is from the Men's line! ) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Bal Khaki Moto :


----------



## Mia Bella

*imlvholic:* wow! your bag is beautiful. Congrats!

Here are some leather shorts I just bought. Love.


Loosely tucked in at the front and not the back.








Untucked


----------



## capbaggirl

WOW!!!! You look FABULOUS!!!!!!! Love the whole outfit!


----------



## JLJRN

My mini "RM haul" from the recent OSS

Dove Grey Mac and purple alligator cosmetic pouch


----------



## roey

Mia Bella said:


> *imlvholic:* wow! your bag is beautiful. Congrats!
> 
> Here are some leather shorts I just bought. Love.
> 
> 
> Loosely tucked in at the front and not the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untucked


 
How come you look so classy in these shorts and I would just look trampy?

I still can't get over that you don't wear ANY makeup and look so good!


----------



## AJ1025

imlvholic said:


> My 1st Celine, BI-COLOR CABAS



Just. . . wow.  Elegant, functional and gorgeous- I'll just be drooling jealously over here. . . congratulations!!

*BagsR4Me*- those CL's look amazing with your pedi!  You are totally rocking them!

*MiaBella*- you look incredible! Those shorts are cute (although they strike fear in my mildly plus sized heart!) and I bet they'll be great for going out this summer.  Great shoes, too!

*JLJRN*- great RM scores!  I was able to steer clear of the OSS, only to end up buying new RM stuff on Ebay and Bonz- ridiculous!  Congrats on your cute new items- I have that same cosmetic case in red and it's a totally perfect size and is totally gorgeous- that purple alligator is outrageously awesome!


----------



## riry

AJ1025 said:


> I was able to steer clear of the OSS, only to end up buying new RM stuff on Ebay and Bonz- ridiculous!


 
:giggles:


----------



## tsuarsawan

BagsR4Me said:


> Just got these CLs yesterday. I'm so excited about them.
> 
> Python Batik NPs


 
Gorgeous *BagsR4Me*!



Mia Bella said:


> *imlvholic:* wow! your bag is beautiful. Congrats!
> 
> Here are some leather shorts I just bought. Love.
> 
> 
> Loosely tucked in at the front and not the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untucked


 
You look hot as usual *Mia Bella*!



JLJRN said:


> My mini "RM haul" from the recent OSS
> 
> Dove Grey Mac and purple alligator cosmetic pouch


 
congrats, very nice! Love that Purple.


----------



## Mia Bella

capbaggirl said:


> WOW!!!! You look FABULOUS!!!!!!! Love the whole outfit!



 Thank you for your kind words!



roey said:


> How come you look so classy in these shorts and I would just look trampy?
> 
> I still can't get over that you don't wear ANY makeup and look so good!



Oh hush, you would NOT look trampy. If there's a pair of shorts out there, you can and will rock them. And thank you!

How are you liking the LUSH moisturizer? 



AJ1025 said:


> *MiaBella*- you look incredible! Those shorts are cute (although they strike fear in my mildly plus sized heart!) and I bet they'll be great for going out this summer.  Great shoes, too!



Thank you so much! And never be afraid, you can wear anything you want. As long as you love it that's all that matters 



tsuarsawan said:


> Gorgeous *BagsR4Me*!
> 
> You look hot as usual *Mia Bella*!
> 
> congrats, very nice! Love that Purple.



Thank you!


----------



## roey

Mia Bella said:


> Oh hush, you would NOT look trampy. If there's a pair of shorts out there, you can and will rock them. And thank you!
> 
> *How are you liking the LUSH moisturizer?*
> 
> Thank you!


 
It's funny you asked because while applying it today, I thought about contacting you to let you know how much I love it!  The texture is amazing and my face really does drink it up, just like the name (skindrink) implies!  I'm really happy I bought it.


----------



## foxymom

hi everyone! havent been active on tpf for quite a while  but my love for bags has not stopped! 

hoping my perfect new bal will come soon  but for the meantime i got 2 new babies!

first up.... i have finally caved and got my first chanel flap! a jumbo caviar shw... im so dead because i looove it!





second purchase is my orange goyard st.louis pm -- i've been lusting after this for quite awhile now and wanted to have it personalized. but it would take 1-2mos and i could not wait any longer 





again, sorry for the crappy pics. im not good at taking photos so i just use my iphone  and i can't do mod shots because no one can take them for me! LOL

promised myself my next reveal will be a bbag


----------



## bag'hem all

hey *foxymom!* een wondering where you've been, love your Chanel she's a beauty and we are Goyard cousins, have the same color in the GM. CONGRATS and enjoy carrying them around!


----------



## SkyBlueDay

WOW, I love the leather shorts on you, miabella! 

Mine simply don't look like that... on me! I cannot get away with heels (still don't know how to balance elegantly in them). So my leather shorts always head out of the house with men's shirts or big T's and flat brown "Jesus" sandals, lace-up brogues or Chelsea boots.


----------



## foxymom

bag'hem all said:


> hey *foxymom!* een wondering where you've been, love your Chanel she's a beauty and we are Goyard cousins, have the same color in the GM. CONGRATS and enjoy carrying them around!



Thanks for missing me! 
Ive been missing so much! I loove your growing collection!! 

You know who else i havent seen here.. Klow-Chloe! Wondering where she is...


----------



## bag'hem all

foxymom said:


> Thanks for missing me!
> Ive been missing so much! I loove your growing collection!!
> 
> You know who else i havent seen here.. Klow-Chloe! Wondering where she is...



Thanks dear, your C Family is growing as well 

I know, wonder what she's up to? Klow-Chloe! we miss you! Where are you?


----------



## shamrock0421

Gorgeous - *as always*.
I know you read this every single time you post - but I will have to say it again....

You would make a potato sack look fantastic and - I WANT YOUR LEGS!!!!

The leather shorts are perfect on you!  Enjoy!



Mia Bella said:


> *imlvholic:* wow! your bag is beautiful. Congrats!
> 
> Here are some leather shorts I just bought. Love.
> 
> 
> Loosely tucked in at the front and not the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untucked


----------



## shamrock0421

Omigosh.
You just made me laugh so hard.



AJ1025 said:


> (although they strike fear in my mildly plus sized heart!)


----------



## shamrock0421

Love both of them.
One so classic and elegant and the other so gorgeous and fun!
Congrats and enjoy.


foxymom said:


> hi everyone! havent been active on tpf for quite a while  but my love for bags has not stopped!
> 
> hoping my perfect new bal will come soon  but for the meantime i got 2 new babies!
> 
> first up.... i have finally caved and got my first chanel flap! a jumbo caviar shw... im so dead because i looove it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second purchase is my orange goyard st.louis pm -- i've been lusting after this for quite awhile now and wanted to have it personalized. but it would take 1-2mos and i could not wait any longer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, sorry for the crappy pics. im not good at taking photos so i just use my iphone  and i can't do mod shots because no one can take them for me! LOL
> 
> promised myself my next reveal will be a bbag


----------



## foxymom

shamrock0421 said:


> Love both of them.
> One so classic and elegant and the other so gorgeous and fun!
> Congrats and enjoy.



Thanks shamrock! Nice to be back here with my fellow baghags


----------



## Pinkydream

foxymom said:


> hi everyone! havent been active on tpf for quite a while  but my love for bags has not stopped!
> 
> hoping my perfect new bal will come soon  but for the meantime i got 2 new babies!
> 
> first up.... i have finally caved and got my first chanel flap! a jumbo caviar shw... im so dead because i looove it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second purchase is my orange goyard st.louis pm -- i've been lusting after this for quite awhile now and wanted to have it personalized. but it would take 1-2mos and i could not wait any longer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, sorry for the crappy pics. im not good at taking photos so i just use my iphone  and i can't do mod shots because no one can take them for me! LOL
> 
> promised myself my next reveal will be a bbag



Hi foxy, how nice to see you back again
Well those are two major scores you made there!! The caviar jumbo in black is one of the most classic, timeless and iconic bags that has ever been produced, major congrats gain!!
Love the gojard, you have chosen a beautiful colorway.
Enjoy and wear them in the best of health!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

shamrock0421 said:


> ^^^
> gorgy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Thank you, amiga! 




AJ1025 said:


> *BagsR4Me*- those CL's look amazing with your pedi! You are totally rocking them!


 
Thank you so much for your sweet comment! 




tsuarsawan said:


> Gorgeous *BagsR4Me*!


 
Thank you!


----------



## am2022

mia!!! lovely and edgy!!!

i never get tired of your mod shots... so more please!




Mia Bella said:


> *imlvholic:* wow! your bag is beautiful. Congrats!
> 
> Here are some leather shorts I just bought. Love.
> 
> 
> Loosely tucked in at the front and not the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untucked


----------



## Mia Bella

roey said:


> It's funny you asked because while applying it today, I thought about contacting you to let you know how much I love it!  The texture is amazing and my face really does drink it up, just like the name (skindrink) implies!  I'm really happy I bought it.



That's great. I should have checked out the moisturizers too because it's so darn hot now. I feel like the one that I've been using keeps needing to be reapplied. Ugh...it's so hot outside right now... 



SkyBlueDay said:


> WOW, I love the leather shorts on you, miabella!
> 
> Mine simply don't look like that... on me! I cannot get away with heels (still don't know how to balance elegantly in them). So my leather shorts always head out of the house with men's shirts or big T's and flat brown "Jesus" sandals, lace-up brogues or Chelsea boots.



Thank you Sky! I think the outfits you just described, especially with the "Jesus" sandals , sound fantastic. That's definitely how I'll wear my shorts most of the time. 



shamrock0421 said:


> Gorgeous - *as always*.
> I know you read this every single time you post - but I will have to say it again....
> 
> You would make a potato sack look fantastic and - I WANT YOUR LEGS!!!!
> 
> The leather shorts are perfect on you!  Enjoy!



Thank you for being so sweet shamrock! 



amacasa said:


> mia!!! lovely and edgy!!!
> 
> i never get tired of your mod shots... so more please!



Thanks ama!! Do you have any new goodies to share?  I love all your purchases and come on, we're not shoe twins for nothing.


----------



## shamrock0421

Got these from a lovely TPFer - in new condition and I just think they're SO cute.  Not really my style - which is why I love them so much.  I wore them out to the mall shopping today and got THREE compliments!


----------



## BagsR4Me

^^ Very cute. 

Congrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

Oops, I did it again!  

I've wanted this baby for a loooooong time!!!  

My new Gris T 35 Togo Birkin w/PHW:


----------



## purseinsanity

And I recently discovered Celine, but that doesn't make these any less special!

These new babies arrived today!!  

Celine Classic Medium Box:


----------



## purseinsanity

And Celine Mini Luggage in Black:


----------



## purseinsanity

The leather on these smells *AMAZING*!


----------



## foxymom

shamrock0421 said:


> Got these from a lovely TPFer - in new condition and I just think they're SO cute.  Not really my style - which is why I love them so much.  I wore them out to the mall shopping today and got THREE compliments!
> 
> View attachment 1433987



ooohhh, very classy! love!


----------



## foxymom

WOW! 




purseinsanity said:


> Oops, I did it again!
> 
> I've wanted this baby for a loooooong time!!!
> 
> My new Gris T 35 Togo Birkin w/PHW:


----------



## capbaggirl

Very elegant & hip at the same time...I like!! and will look fab with your 'french nails' this week....:giggles:



shamrock0421 said:


> Got these from a lovely TPFer - in new condition and I just think they're SO cute.  Not really my style - which is why I love them so much.  I wore them out to the mall shopping today and got THREE compliments!
> 
> View attachment 1433987



*purseinsanity *..... you are living up to your 'name'..... what a haul!!!! 
I Love Love Love them all. A Huge congrats 



purseinsanity said:


> Oops, I did it again!
> 
> I've wanted this baby for a loooooong time!!!
> 
> My new Gris T 35 Togo Birkin w/PHW:





purseinsanity said:


> The leather on these smells *AMAZING*!


----------



## kiwishopper

purseinsanity said:


> The leather on these smells *AMAZING*!



Whoa!!! What a great haul!!! Love the Celin box! And the Hermes! I'm speechless!! Congrats


----------



## purseinsanity

foxymom said:


> WOW!



  Thank you!


----------



## purseinsanity

capbaggirl said:


> Very elegant & hip at the same time...I like!! and will look fab with your 'french nails' this week....:giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> *purseinsanity *..... you are living up to your 'name'..... what a haul!!!!
> I Love Love Love them all. A Huge congrats



  Thank you *capbaggirl*!


----------



## purseinsanity

kiwishopper said:


> Whoa!!! What a great haul!!! Love the Celin box! And the Hermes! I'm speechless!! Congrats



  You are too kind!  Thank you *kiwishopper*!


----------



## shamrock0421

Oh wow!  I love this neutral.
And - you know me - I especially love it with PHW.

Congrats on this timeless perfect bag.



purseinsanity said:


> Oops, I did it again!
> 
> I've wanted this baby for a loooooong time!!!
> 
> My new Gris T 35 Togo Birkin w/PHW:


----------



## shamrock0421

*purseinsanity* - Love the Celine stuff, too!


----------



## delmilano

I got a pair of Paul Smith sandals, my first Paul Smith shoes.  Love them, they are comfy and perfect for summer.


----------



## delmilano

And a Vanessa Bruno Athé silk dress.


----------



## shamrock0421

^^^
I love the dress - it's so beautiful.
I am CRAZY about those shoes!
And I am not such a shoe girl.
I want!!!!!!
I love everything about them - the style and the colors - perfect!

Thanks for the pictures!  You know I'll be checking out those sandals over the weekend!


----------



## beauxgoris

delmilano said:


> And a Vanessa Bruno Athé silk dress.



I lurve this! So gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

delmilano said:


> I got a pair of Paul Smith sandals, my first Paul Smith shoes.  Love them, they are comfy and perfect for summer.



These are fabulous!! I absolutely LOVE them and they do look quite comfy on your feet!


----------



## tomatored

I just scored an AW Angela Pouchette in the Luggage color. LOVE IT. But I haven't carried it yet! Just carry my Twiggy or City everyday. I will use the Angela right? RIGHT???


----------



## purseinsanity

shamrock0421 said:


> Got these from a lovely TPFer - in new condition and I just think they're SO cute.  Not really my style - which is why I love them so much.  I wore them out to the mall shopping today and got THREE compliments!
> 
> View attachment 1433987



Oooh, love these!


----------



## purseinsanity

oops


----------



## purseinsanity

Many many thanks *shamrock*!


----------



## purseinsanity

delmilano said:


> I got a pair of Paul Smith sandals, my first Paul Smith shoes.  Love them, they are comfy and perfect for summer.



So cute!  Love the dress too!


----------



## dannkat




----------



## delmilano

shamrock0421 said:


> ^^^
> I love the dress - it's so beautiful.
> I am CRAZY about those shoes!
> And I am not such a shoe girl.
> I want!!!!!!
> I love everything about them - the style and the colors - perfect!
> 
> Thanks for the pictures!  You know I'll be checking out those sandals over the weekend!



Thanks *L*, these Paul Smith shoes are really great, i say get them asap.


----------



## delmilano

scoobiesmomma said:


> These are fabulous!! I absolutely LOVE them and they do look quite comfy on your feet!



They are quite comfy, i won't say as comfy as slippers but for a high heel wedge, they are stable and don't hurt my feet.


----------



## cityoflight

*3.1 phillip lim eddie bow bag*


----------



## shamrock0421

^^^
I was just checking out your boots in the other thread and now I have to say that this bag is really amazing.  I love how detailed it is and the feminine bow with the studs and leather.

BTW - Your pictures are just perfect and so interesting to look at all the time.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## margaritas

*cityoflight*: LOVE those boots, so fierce!!

My Celine Cobalt Nano 






With my Coquelicot RH City:


----------



## kobe939

WOW, your celine cobalt is STUNNING, CONGRATS!



margaritas said:


> *cityoflight*: LOVE those boots, so fierce!!
> 
> My Celine Cobalt Nano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my Coquelicot RH City:


----------



## kobe939

THIS IS REALLY PRETTY, CONGRATS! 



delmilano said:


> And a Vanessa Bruno Athé silk dress.


----------



## kobe939

Givenchy Nightingale navy blue calf in small.


----------



## tsuarsawan

delmilano said:


> I got a pair of Paul Smith sandals, my first Paul Smith shoes.  Love them, they are comfy and perfect for summer.


 


delmilano said:


> And a Vanessa Bruno Athé silk dress.


 
Love wedges *del*, they are gorgy. You will look stunning in that dress no doubt. Nice shade of Blue. 



margaritas said:


> *cityoflight*: LOVE those boots, so fierce!!
> 
> My Celine Cobalt Nano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my Coquelicot RH City:


 
Both look fabulous together. What a stunning Blue! Beautiful...



kobe939 said:


> Givenchy Nightingale navy blue calf in small.


 
Congrats *kobe939*, great bag!


----------



## drati

*Del*, love your new goodies, both gorgeous. 

*Kobe*, gorgeous nightingale. Is it from the f/w collection? What colour is the hardware please?


----------



## LostInBal

Hi gals, today with one of my most beloved spanish bag designer LUPO Barcelona. This mod. is called "Abanico Evolución". I just adore this bag


----------



## shamrock0421

*margaritas* - I LOVE that color!!!!  What a beauty!  Congrats and enjoy.

*kobe939* - Navy blue is fantastic.  The leather on that looks soooo soft and fabulous.  Congrats on that gorgy Givenchy!

*aalinne_72* - That bag is super unique and I'm loving it.  It's so feminine and the leather looks delicious.  Not to mention the fact that you ROCK IT!  Congrats!!!


----------



## LostInBal

shamrock0421 said:


> *margaritas*
> *aalinne_72* - That bag is super unique and I'm loving it.  It's so feminine and the leather looks delicious.  Not to mention the fact that you ROCK IT!  Congrats!!!


Thanks dear for your lovely comment


----------



## delmilano

tsuarsawan said:


> Love wedges *del*, they are gorgy. You will look stunning in that dress no doubt. Nice shade of Blue.
> 
> 
> 
> Both look fabulous together. What a stunning Blue! Beautiful...
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats *kobe939*, great bag!



Thanks sweetie. These wedges won my heart, it was love at first sight.


----------



## LostInBal

*^^delmi*!! Just let you know that if you ever get tired of those sandals and little drees send them to me!!lol


----------



## delmilano

kobe939 said:


> THIS IS REALLY PRETTY, CONGRATS!



thank you gobe. your navy nightingale is lovely, love the color.


----------



## delmilano

aalinne_72 said:


> *^^delmi*!! Just let you know that if you ever get tired of those sandals and little drees send them to me!!lol



Ha ha, por supuesto mi amiga.  Pero esto no llegará en seguida, te diré cuando me aburriré de estos.  . 
The spanish designer's bag is really lovely and you wear the hot jean short very well.


----------



## LostInBal

delmilano said:


> Ha ha, por supuesto mi amiga.  Pero esto no llegará en seguida, te diré cuando me aburriré de estos.  .
> The spanish designer's bag is really lovely and you wear the hot jean short very well.


Vale, por favor.. aburrete muy pronto mon chere amie


----------



## delmilano

aalinne_72 said:


> Vale, por favor.. aburrete muy pronto mon chere amie



Eres demasiado divertida mi amiga.:lolots::giggles:  Paciencia.


----------



## kobe939

tsuarsawan said:


> Love wedges *del*, they are gorgy. You will look stunning in that dress no doubt. Nice shade of Blue.
> Both look fabulous together. What a stunning Blue! Beautiful...
> 
> Congrats *kobe939*, great bag!


 
Thank you, *tsuarsawan*!



drati said:


> *Del*, love your new goodies, both gorgeous.
> 
> *Kobe*, gorgeous nightingale. Is it from the f/w collection? What colour is the hardware please?


 
*drati*, it is from the 2011 f/w collection, I bought it from E. The color of the hardware is pale gold, like antique gold. I have ALWAYS (for the last 2 years) wanted a distressed black nightingale in medium size, but didn't want to pay full retail as I know they do go on sale at times. So when I saw this on E's website, it's a must have! 
Although I do find the size a little small (prefer medium size), the color with the hardware is TDF! I am a blue fanatic!



shamrock0421 said:


> *kobe939* - Navy blue is fantastic. The leather on that looks soooo soft and fabulous. Congrats on that gorgy Givenchy!


 
Thank you *shamrock*, the leather is indeed soft and buttery! 



delmilano said:


> thank you gobe. your navy nightingale is lovely, love the color.


 
Thanks *delmilano*, the color is real pretty, I LOVE blue bags!


----------



## cali_to_ny

delmilano said:


> I got a pair of Paul Smith sandals, my first Paul Smith shoes.  Love them, they are comfy and perfect for summer.


These are AMAZING!!  Can you tell me the name of this style?  Thanks!


----------



## AJ1025

Got my first Alexander Wang today- I've been wanting a Rocco but the more I thought about it, it just seemed like an impractical bag to me.  I mostly carry large satchels (I'm a Work and RM MAB girl at heart), but I've been wanting a little crossbody to have for outings.  I ended up scoring this one for a song on ebay and I am SOOO excited about it!!  My new Alexander Wang Lia bag!


----------



## shamrock0421

Ohhhhhh!!!!  This is really nice.
Congrats, sweetie!
ENJOY!



AJ1025 said:


> Got my first Alexander Wang today- I've been wanting a Rocco but the more I thought about it, it just seemed like an impractical bag to me. I mostly carry large satchels (I'm a Work and RM MAB girl at heart), but I've been wanting a little crossbody to have for outings. I ended up scoring this one for a song on ebay and I am SOOO excited about it!! My new Alexander Wang Lia bag!


----------



## capbaggirl

I love them!!!!! They look great on you.....enjoy!



delmilano said:


> I got a pair of Paul Smith sandals, my first Paul Smith shoes.  Love them, they are comfy and perfect for summer.



Very cute! Congrats!



dannkat said:


>



WOW!!!! What a cool look, they look great together! Congrats.



cityoflight said:


> *3.1 phillip lim eddie bow bag*


----------



## capbaggirl

LOVE the colour, it almost makes your Coquelicot seem subdued. Very Outremerish love it! Congrats!



margaritas said:


> *cityoflight*: LOVE those boots, so fierce!!
> 
> My Celine Cobalt Nano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my Coquelicot RH City:





kobe939 said:


> Givenchy Nightingale navy blue calf in small.



GORGEOUS!!!!





Girl you are rockin' this outfit! The bag & your buckle wedges look great together. Congrats!



aalinne_72 said:


> Hi gals, today with one of my most beloved spanish bag designer LUPO Barcelona. This mod. is called "Abanico Evolución". I just adore this bag


Congrats *AJ *your AW Lia is beautiful!!!! Glad to hear you scored a bargain!  








AJ1025 said:


> Got my first Alexander Wang today- I've been wanting a Rocco but the more I thought about it, it just seemed like an impractical bag to me.  I mostly carry large satchels (I'm a Work and RM MAB girl at heart), but I've been wanting a little crossbody to have for outings.  I ended up scoring this one for a song on ebay and I am SOOO excited about it!!  My new Alexander Wang Lia bag!


----------



## delmilano

cali_to_ny said:


> These are AMAZING!!  Can you tell me the name of this style?  Thanks!



Thanks, the style is called BENITA mini swirl nappa matt.


----------



## delmilano

*capbaggirl* : thank you
*AJ1025* : your new AW bag is too cute. love it.


----------



## Livia1

AJ1025 said:


> Got my first Alexander Wang today- I've been wanting a Rocco but the more I thought about it, it just seemed like an impractical bag to me.  I mostly carry large satchels (I'm a Work and RM MAB girl at heart), but I've been wanting a little crossbody to have for outings.  I ended up scoring this one for a song on ebay and I am SOOO excited about it!!  My new Alexander Wang Lia bag!



I was just looking at this style in a store the other day and thought how nice it was. I wouldn't get the Rocco only because it's everwhere and as you say, it seems rather impractical. This is different and I love the shape of it. Plus, I think the hardware makes more sense on this one.
Anyway, many congrats!


----------



## cali_to_ny

delmilano said:


> Thanks, the style is called BENITA mini swirl nappa matt.


Thanks so much!!  Found them on sale on Zappos!


----------



## AJ1025

Thanks so much *Shammy, delmilano, capbaggirl, and Livia*!  

I wore Lia last night and again today and she is a compact, pebbled breath of fresh air from my usual collection of bigass satchels.  

*Livia,* I totally think the hardware is more manageable in this size, too- I wanted a Rocco for a long time because I love the look of the bag, but for a regular day satchel I like a large size.  I feel like the Rocco would be weirdly both too small for me and too heavy once I filled it up. I like that the Lia is more compact and thus limits my compulsion to overfill my bags.  I can get the essentials in there (wallet, coin purse, business card holder, day planner, book, etc.), but I definitely have to leave out some of the crazier non-essentials that I tend to stuff in my normal size bags.


----------



## am2022

ooooh.. very cute!!! mod pics please!




AJ1025 said:


> Got my first Alexander Wang today- I've been wanting a Rocco but the more I thought about it, it just seemed like an impractical bag to me. I mostly carry large satchels (I'm a Work and RM MAB girl at heart), but I've been wanting a little crossbody to have for outings. I ended up scoring this one for a song on ebay and I am SOOO excited about it!! My new Alexander Wang Lia bag!


----------



## NYCavalier

Here's my new Celine nano... LOVE IT! It's the small one with a messenger strap.. I am SOOO in LOVVVVE!


----------



## kathywko

NYCavalier said:


> Here's my new Celine nano... LOVE IT! It's the small one with a messenger strap.. I am SOOO in LOVVVVE!



Wow.  That is beautiful! I am envious


----------



## delmilano

cali_to_ny said:


> Thanks so much!!  Found them on sale on Zappos!



you are welcome! congrats on my paul smith sandals twin.


----------



## beauxgoris

*FOUR* pairs of Celine sunglasses! Yikes! I need your help ladies to decide what to keep!:

http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/celine-sunglasses-the-motherload-help-me-choose-691785.html


----------



## foxymom

Pinkydream said:


> Hi foxy, how nice to see you back again
> Well those are two major scores you made there!! The caviar jumbo in black is one of the most classic, timeless and iconic bags that has ever been produced, major congrats gain!!
> Love the gojard, you have chosen a beautiful colorway.
> Enjoy and wear them in the best of health!!



thanks pinkydream! i just noticed your reply  hehehehe.... i so love your pink birkin! one day.... one day....


----------



## Pinkydream

foxymom said:


> thanks pinkydream! i just noticed your reply  hehehehe.... i so love your pink birkin! one day.... one day....



Thank you so much foxy for the compliment on my pink Birkin
You know I went on the hugest selling spree ever to get the pink and the iris Btw I have recently gotten a Mykonos B30 as well, will post pics soon.
You MUST get one one day


----------



## Pinkydream

NYCavalier said:


> Here's my new Celine nano... LOVE IT! It's the small one with a messenger strap.. I am SOOO in LOVVVVE!



Huuuuuugest congrats NYCav on this awesome cutie!! The nano is such a cute style, you are very lucky that you were able to snag one these are very hard to come by even in France. I am calling around every week for one with no luck 
Enjoy wearing her!!


----------



## shamrock0421

Super pretty bag.
I'm so happy you LOVE it so much!!!
Congrats and enjoy.


NYCavalier said:


> Here's my new Celine nano... LOVE IT! It's the small one with a messenger strap.. I am SOOO in LOVVVVE!


----------



## shamrock0421

I picked up a couple of maxi dresses at one of the shops at Borgata yesterday.


----------



## beauxgoris

Here are my Celine sunglasses:


----------



## Bagladee

Here are the first two of three Celine Mini Luggages that I have been waitlisted for.


----------



## Hypnosis

Wow! I'm loving all the Celine goodies! Congrats NYCavalier, beauxgoris, & Bagladee! 

NYC, how are you finding the size of the Nano? Could you show us what you can fit inside it?

Beauxgoris, amazing pairs of sunnies!


----------



## purses & pugs

*NYCavalier*, love your Mico Luggage, it's so cute!!!

*shamrock*, pretty dresses, I love the maxi style!

*beauxgoris*, you really love your sunnies! The Celine one are just TDF, so chic and pretty. 

*Bagladee*, oh how weird, I was at a local store that carries Celine a couple of days ago and these exact two bags was standing there side by side! The two toned khaki suede was so amazing, if I had the funds I'd pick it up in a heartbeat


----------



## Livia1

Bagladee said:


> Here are the first two of three Celine Mini Luggages that I have been waitlisted for.




Very lovely choices, they're gorgeous!

And this is for you


----------



## shamrock0421

Beautiful, Sweetie!
Yaaaayyyyy!!!!!



Bagladee said:


> Here are the first two of three Celine Mini Luggages that I have been waitlisted for.


----------



## Bagladee

Livia1 said:


> Very lovely choices, they're gorgeous!
> 
> And this is for you


 


shamrock0421 said:


> Beautiful, Sweetie!
> Yaaaayyyyy!!!!!


 
Thank you both so much. It was actually DH who told me to get some pics taken yesterday as he hoped that would lighten my mood. My little photo session was bittersweet - the first time since joining tPF that I didn't have my Zoe purring and rubbing against the sides of my bags. These little things just keep coming at me and make me miss her so much.


----------



## Pinkydream

Bagladee said:


> Here are the first two of three Celine Mini Luggages that I have been waitlisted for.



WOW MAJOREST CONGRATS Bagladee on your two new mini Luggages 
As P&P already said, the olive suede and black suede combination is awesome!! I saw it at a local store as well and couldn't get it because I have just bought a cyc rggh city but I loved it so much
The black is such a classic, well done!!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Pinkydream

shamrock0421 said:


> I picked up a couple of maxi dresses at one of the shops at Borgata yesterday.



Looooooove your new dresses shamrock Lovely colors and cut.

I wish I could wear maxi dresses as well but I am so tiny, I always look like a ghost wearing them.


----------



## shamrock0421

It will get a little bit easier every time, Sweetie.
I promise.
(((HUGS)))



Bagladee said:


> Thank you both so much. It was actually DH who told me to get some pics taken yesterday as he hoped that would lighten my mood. My little photo session was bittersweet - the first time since joining tPF that I didn't have my Zoe purring and rubbing against the sides of my bags. These little things just keep coming at me and make me miss her so much.


----------



## shamrock0421

Thank you so much!  I love them and they're SO much fun and so easy to wear.  It's like being lazy and throwing on sweats - but looking much cuter!  LOL!

I'm only 5'3" and never even considered trying because I figured I was too short - but - even with a low heel - it works.

I actually took pictures from the dressing room and sent to all of my friends to make sure it was okay!  LOL!!!

Thanks again for your sweet comments.  Have a happy weekend!



Pinkydream said:


> Looooooove your new dresses shamrock Lovely colors and cut.
> 
> I wish I could wear maxi dresses as well but I am so tiny, I always look like a ghost wearing them.


----------



## NYCavalier

My celine cobalt nano just got here! The color is out of this world!!!


----------



## Bagladee

NYCavalier said:


> My celine cobalt nano just got here! The color is out of this world!!!


 
Love your Nano bags - the cobalt is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Bagladee

shamrock0421 said:


> I picked up a couple of maxi dresses at one of the shops at Borgata yesterday.


 
Love both of these!!! I think you and I have similar taste in color.


----------



## Denaroo

*I love these bags - fabulous!! *




NYCavalier said:


> My celine cobalt nano just got here! The color is out of this world!!!


----------



## shamrock0421

That color sure is out of this world amazing!
Congrats!



NYCavalier said:


> My celine cobalt nano just got here! The color is out of this world!!!


----------



## am2022

love love the nano... i need one of these!!  
mod pics please!


----------



## BagsR4Me

Congrats on all of the new goodies, ladies!!

Here are my new CL shoes.

*Black Patent Leather Miss Boxe 100mm* 















Please excuse the towel. I have a habit of trying on new shoes on a towel, just in case. I was also in a rush to take pics, so I just rolled up my pants (very sloppy, I know).


----------



## shamrock0421

Nobody looks sexier standing on a towel with rolled up pants than you do, chica.
Congrats on your new shoes!  I know they make you crazy happy!
Good for you!  Rock them!



BagsR4Me said:


> Congrats on all of the new goodies, ladies!!
> 
> Here are my new CL shoes.
> 
> *Black Patent Leather Miss Boxe 100mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the towel. I have a habit of trying on new shoes on a towel, just in case. I was also in a rush to take pics, so I just rolled up my pants (very sloppy, I know).


----------



## AJ1025

NYCavalier said:


> My celine cobalt nano just got here! The color is out of this world!!!



The cobalt is AMAZING!! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## beauxgoris

A lot of Celine for us bal-gals! Beautiful bags everyone!


----------



## imlvholic

NYCavalier said:


> My celine cobalt nano just got here! The color is out of this world!!!


Holy Moly! your Nanos are sooooooooo cute! I love the Cobalt, it's so STUNNING! where did you get it? did you see any Micros?


----------



## imlvholic

shamrock0421 said:


> I picked up a couple of maxi dresses at one of the shops at Borgata yesterday.


Those are so adorable Maxis, Shamrock, I love Maxis too although I'm petite 
I have a few too. I agree, they're so comfy & even makes you look taller. They'd look so good w/ your Bbags.


Bagladee said:


> Here are the first two of three Celine Mini Luggages that I have been waitlisted for.


Huge Congrats on your Celine Luggages, the 2 tone is a head turner. Black is so Classic, you can never go wrong.


----------



## BagsR4Me

shamrock0421 said:


> Nobody looks sexier standing on a towel with rolled up pants than you do, chica.
> Congrats on your new shoes!  I know they make you crazy happy!
> Good for you!  Rock them!



 You're the best! Thank you so much.


----------



## NYCavalier

imlvholic said:


> Holy Moly! your Nanos are sooooooooo cute! I love the Cobalt, it's so STUNNING! where did you get it? did you see any Micros?



Thanks! Bought both via charge sends so I'm not sure about stock, sorry. I got the black one from Hirsh and the cobalt from NM


----------



## kobe939

I got these on sale, love the Chanel flats!
I bought these tory burch flats on sale last year, and love these ones too. They are so comfy.


----------



## AJ1025

Just posted this in the RM forum but I'm so excited about it, I wanted to post here as well. My first Derek Lam came in the mail today- it's an incredible dark brown Persephone hobo and I'm totally in love!  I branched out from my usual RM and Bal twice this month and I can't believe it paid off both times (first with my new Alexander Wang Lia and now with this). . . couldn't be more excited about this one!


----------



## shamrock0421

I really love every single pair of these!
The black TB is a bit different - I don't believe I've seen this pair.
Deets, please?
I doubt I would get them - I had a pair and they seemed very narrow and killed my poor feet until they stretched, which took forever....but...need those deets anyway!  


kobe939 said:


> I got these on sale, love the Chanel flats!
> I bought these tory burch flats on sale last year, and love these ones too. They are so comfy.


----------



## shamrock0421

Such a cool-looking bag!  I don't blame you for being excited about it.  The leather looks so good and substantial - I can imagine you're going to get a TON of use out of this.
Congrats!!!!  ENJOY!



AJ1025 said:


> Just posted this in the RM forum but I'm so excited about it, I wanted to post here as well. My first Derek Lam came in the mail today- it's an incredible dark brown Persephone hobo and I'm totally in love! I branched out from my usual RM and Bal twice this month and I can't believe it paid off both times (first with my new Alexander Wang Lia and now with this). . . couldn't be more excited about this one!


----------



## AJ1025

shamrock0421 said:


> Such a cool-looking bag!  I don't blame you for being excited about it.  The leather looks so good and substantial - I can imagine you're going to get a TON of use out of this.
> Congrats!!!!  ENJOY!



Thank you so much, sweet Sham!  I'm really thrilled about it!


----------



## pilatesworks

Beautiful purchases everyone!
 Congrats! 
I got a Hip Replacement last week, but still managed to try on these new Ash wedges I got from Gilt! 
I love them, they definitely are keepers!
I won't be able to wear them for a while, but looking forward to the time I will be off a cane and wearing cute shoes again!


----------



## imlvholic

pilatesworks said:


> Beautiful purchases everyone!
> Congrats!
> I got a Hip Replacement last week, but still managed to try on these new Ash wedges I got from Gilt!
> I love them, they definitely are keepers!
> I won't be able to wear them for a while, but looking forward to the time I will be off a cane and wearing cute shoes again!


Those shoes are lovely, dear. Wishing you a fast heal on your major surgery, my DH got both sides replaced & I know how it is. But, all I can assure you though, you'll feel like born again w/ that new hip. My DH has been surfing everyday ever since & he's so happy he did it.


----------



## pilatesworks

Awwww, thank you so much for your words of support. It means alot to hear that your DH is still as active as he ever was.
I am not having the best evening ( trying not to take pain meds) and it is good to hear there is light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## AJ1025

pilatesworks said:


> Beautiful purchases everyone!
> Congrats!
> I got a Hip Replacement last week, but still managed to try on these new Ash wedges I got from Gilt!
> I love them, they definitely are keepers!
> I won't be able to wear them for a while, but looking forward to the time I will be off a cane and wearing cute shoes again!



First of all, those shoes are cute as hell!  

Secondly, good luck in your recovery process- I've had major surgery (multiple times on lefty) on both my knees after a series of basketball injuries in high school and it was very difficult at first, especially being someone who only really feels like myself when I'm engaging in an active lifestyle.  I know hip replacement is different, but just wanted to say I totally feel ya on being laid up with a bum leg (or two).  It gets better really fast after you're back on your feet and you realize you've got two working legs for the first time in a while.  Best of luck and I'm thinking positive for a swift and relatively painless recovery.


----------



## SkyBlueDay

Good luck with your recovery, Leslie.


----------



## Pinkydream

pilatesworks said:


> Beautiful purchases everyone!
> Congrats!
> I got a Hip Replacement last week, but still managed to try on these new Ash wedges I got from Gilt!
> I love them, they definitely are keepers!
> I won't be able to wear them for a while, but looking forward to the time I will be off a cane and wearing cute shoes again!



I wish you a speedy recovery dear *L* My mom got a hip replacement about 15 years ago and she is doing very fine since then. 

All the best again and I love your ash heels!!


----------



## shamrock0421

These are SUPER cute!
I hope you keep feeling a little better every day.
And, for the love of Pete, if you're tryig not to take those pain meds - send 'em over here!  


pilatesworks said:


> Beautiful purchases everyone!
> Congrats!
> I got a Hip Replacement last week, but still managed to try on these new Ash wedges I got from Gilt!
> I love them, they definitely are keepers!
> I won't be able to wear them for a while, but looking forward to the time I will be off a cane and wearing cute shoes again!


----------



## kobe939

Just got this new love yesterday 

orange lindy 30 in clemence


----------



## shamrock0421

WoooooHoooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I LOVE THAT COLOR!!!!
Congrats and enjoy this AMAZING new bag!!!!



kobe939 said:


> Just got this new love yesterday
> 
> orange lindy 30 in clemence


----------



## Pinkydream

kobe939 said:


> Just got this new love yesterday
> 
> orange lindy 30 in clemence



OMG Kobe what a beauty. I love the clemence leather because it gives the bag a bit of slouch, which is great on the LINDY.

Orange is such a Classic. Huuuugest congrats, well done!!


----------



## Dayzley

Congrats everyone to your lovely purchases!!

Just got this new baby last week. Yay!  

Chanel GST Black in SHW


----------



## shamrock0421

I absolutely LOVE this.
I finally had a chance to try it on for myself in March in Toronto and it just didn't work for me.
But this is SO gorgeous.
I'm also definitely a fan of the SHW with the black - my favorite!
Please let me know if you post mod-shots!
Congrats on this beauty and ENJOY!!!



Dayzley said:


> Congrats everyone to your lovely purchases!!
> 
> Just got this new baby last week. Yay!
> 
> Chanel GST Black in SHW


----------



## shamrock0421

Just picked this up from BCBG MaxAzria.
There are *so* many fun ways to wear it and the colors make me SO happy when I put it on!!!
I love it and will definitely post mod shots when my lazy butt decided to ever get dressed again!


----------



## Dayzley

Thank you* shamrock0421*!!

I will enjoy and love her just the way i treat my Bbags. I'm so inlove with it. 

Surely! Will post modelling pics soon. 



shamrock0421 said:


> I absolutely LOVE this.
> I finally had a chance to try it on for myself in March in Toronto and it just didn't work for me.
> But this is SO gorgeous.
> I'm also definitely a fan of the SHW with the black - my favorite!
> Please let me know if you post mod-shots!
> Congrats on this beauty and ENJOY!!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

shamrock0421 said:


> Just picked this up from BCBG MaxAzria.
> There are *so* many fun ways to wear it and the colors make me SO happy when I put it on!!!
> I love it and will definitely post mod shots when my lazy butt decided to ever get dressed again!


 
This is SO pretty. I love the colors. Let's get some mod shots on here, STAT!!


----------



## kiwishopper

O........M...........G.................:greengrin:!!!!




NYCavalier said:


> My celine cobalt nano just got here! The color is out of this world!!!


----------



## am2022

I know right ????



kiwishopper said:


> O........M...........G.................:greengrin:!!!!


----------



## riry

shamrock0421 said:


> Just picked this up from BCBG MaxAzria.
> There are *so* many fun ways to wear it and the colors make me SO happy when I put it on!!!
> I love it and will definitely post mod shots when my lazy butt decided to ever get dressed again!



Cute top! I think your Militaire RH City would look awesome with those colors. Give the combo a try in your mod shot!


----------



## pixiejenna

A couple pairs of CK flats I swear they are different colors one is charcoal and one is black only $60 a pair!


----------



## j0yc3

Proenza Schouler small Keep All in Birch color, I am in love


----------



## shamrock0421

Cute + Comfy = 
Very cute!



pixiejenna said:


> A couple pairs of CK flats I swear they are different colors one is charcoal and one is black only $60 a pair!


 
Love this color!  
Congrats and enjoy your new bag!



j0yc3 said:


> Proenza Schouler small Keep All in Birch color, I am in love


----------



## DTowngirl12

Had to stop by the Gucci store in Venice. My mom has been looking for a messenger bag that was good for traveling since our trip to Paris, and the store had two of these left. It was so cute on that I had to buy both of them, one for mom one for me!  So obsessed right now!!


----------



## Lulugurl2006

Just ordered this from NM Last Call! So excited should be delivered on the 20th!!!

http://resources.shopstyle.com/sim/ed/f7/edf739e424035cb36efb935c95f6792e/android-last-call-by-neiman-marcus-watches-exotic-ceramic-skeleton-watch.jpg


----------



## drati

My first ever LV.  Never thought I'd own one of these but I was lucky to find an LV Sprouse Leopard scarf in bleu nuit.









with 09 navy moto:









Also picked up this Chan Luu cashmere/silk scarf in urban chic.


----------



## shamrock0421

Congrats on your new Gucci bag - love that you love it!
ENJOY!  



DTowngirl12 said:


> Had to stop by the Gucci store in Venice. My mom has been looking for a messenger bag that was good for traveling since our trip to Paris, and the store had two of these left. It was so cute on that I had to buy both of them, one for mom one for me!  So obsessed right now!!


----------



## shamrock0421

Was just loving this scarf in the 'jacket' thread and didn't realize it was new.  It's really gorgeous - I have definitely admired these in the past.  And, as always, you wear it well - it looks fantastic!  Congrats on finding this!



drati said:


> My first ever LV.  Never thought I'd own one of these but I was lucky to find an LV Sprouse Leopard scarf in bleu nuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with 09 navy moto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also picked up this Chan Luu cashmere/silk scarf in urban chic.


----------



## kiwishopper

First of all, *D*, I am green with envy!! I LOVE your LV scarf!!!!!! It has to be THE best scarf to go with Bal moto jacket in my opinion! And you picked a great colour too!!! JEALOUS!!
Secondly, is this the first time we sorta see your face? lol 



drati said:


> My first ever LV.  Never thought I'd own one of these but I was lucky to find an LV Sprouse Leopard scarf in bleu nuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with 09 navy moto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also picked up this Chan Luu cashmere/silk scarf in urban chic.


----------



## Bagladee

I am loving Celine. Meet my new Nano Luggage in Chocolate!!!


----------



## capbaggirl

Congrats, cute messenger bag & cute doggy!



DTowngirl12 said:


> Had to stop by the Gucci store in Venice. My mom has been looking for a messenger bag that was good for traveling since our trip to Paris, and the store had two of these left. It was so cute on that I had to buy both of them, one for mom one for me!  So obsessed right now!!



Love Love Love the scarf & you look FABULOUS!!!!



drati said:


> My first ever LV.  Never thought I'd own one of these but I was lucky to find an LV Sprouse Leopard scarf in bleu nuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with 09 navy moto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also picked up this Chan Luu cashmere/silk scarf in urban chic.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*drati , i just love love that lv scarf on you!!i am tempted to buy the leopard scarf for myself too!!  congrats

bagladee i love your celine, i hope to find a mini luggage in camel someday!!



..this is my first purchase on sale , i have been lucky ,it was the last pair , 40% off , my celine pony nude sandals!!









*


----------



## tsuarsawan

drati said:


> My first ever LV. Never thought I'd own one of these but I was lucky to find an LV Sprouse Leopard scarf in bleu nuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with 09 navy moto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also picked up this Chan Luu cashmere/silk scarf in urban chic.


 
Yoy look wonderful as usual *drati*...The colours of yoiur LV Sprouse Leopard scarf in bleu nuit blend in so well..



Dayzley said:


> Congrats everyone to your lovely purchases!!
> 
> Just got this new baby last week. Yay!
> 
> Chanel GST Black in SHW


 

Gorgeous bag, congrats.



shamrock0421 said:


> Just picked this up from BCBG MaxAzria.
> There are *so* many fun ways to wear it and the colors make me SO happy when I put it on!!!
> I love it and will definitely post mod shots when my lazy butt decided to ever get dressed again!


 

I can see why this makes you happy! Great pop colours...


----------



## drati

shamrock0421 said:


> Was just loving this scarf in the 'jacket' thread and didn't realize it was new.  It's really gorgeous - I have definitely admired these in the past.  And, as always, you wear it well - it looks fantastic!  Congrats on finding this!



Thanks *shamrock*. Always so difficult buying without being able to try but I really love wearing this scarf so it all worked out. 



kiwishopper said:


> First of all, *D*, I am green with envy!! I LOVE your LV scarf!!!!!! It has to be THE best scarf to go with Bal moto jacket in my opinion! And you picked a great colour too!!! JEALOUS!!
> Secondly, is this the first time we sorta see your face? lol



Hm, LOL, maybe *kiwi*. I did post a pic once in the *what do you look like* thread (remember that one?) so not first time strictly speaking. 

it's hard to pick a colour with these scarves; they are all so beautiful. This is an unusual combination for me as I don't usually wear much blue (other than denim) and pink. But with the grey it all works together nicely and makes for a nice change. I only got it yesterday but haven't taken it off all day today (a blustery cold day), it feels so nice. 



capbaggirl said:


> Love Love Love the scarf & you look FABULOUS!!!!



Thanks *capbaggirl*.



CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> *drati , i just love love that lv scarf on you!!i am tempted to buy the leopard scarf for myself too!!  congrats*


*

Thanks CG. Which colour are you interested in? Love your new Celine heels, very original.



tsuarsawan said:



			Yoy look wonderful as usual drati...The colours of yoiur LV Sprouse Leopard scarf in bleu nuit blend in so well.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks. No doubt you understand the attraction of scarves at the moment, winter is truly here! But having a couple of nice scarves and jacket to wear makes it all bearable (even enjoyable ...).*


----------



## am2022

oh no... all the goodies.. gone... 

its okay .. let's repost ladies!


----------



## Hallie126

Bagladee said:


> I am loving Celine. Meet my new Nano Luggage in Chocolate!!!



Beautiful bag! I love that shade of brown


----------



## Bagladee

Hallie126 said:


> Beautiful bag! I love that shade of brown


 
Thanks *Hallie* - I love earth tones and this brown is so saturated and rich!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*drati*, love the stole!  We're twins!


----------



## purseinsanity

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> *drati , i just love love that lv scarf on you!!i am tempted to buy the leopard scarf for myself too!!  congrats
> 
> bagladee i love your celine, i hope to find a mini luggage in camel someday!!
> 
> 
> 
> ..this is my first purchase on sale , i have been lucky ,it was the last pair , 40% off , my celine pony nude sandals!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Love these!  And for a great deal too!


----------



## purseinsanity

Bagladee said:


> I am loving Celine. Meet my new Nano Luggage in Chocolate!!!



Love love love this!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

I had a really good day today!


----------



## purseinsanity

Soleil 35cm Birkin w/PHW:


----------



## purseinsanity

Barenia and Toile 35 cm Birkin w/GHW:


----------



## purseinsanity

And chocolate box/orange togo belt and silver "H" buckle!


----------



## purseinsanity

My Celines:

Classic Box in Havana:


----------



## purseinsanity




----------



## purseinsanity

Black Box:


----------



## purseinsanity

Black Mini Luggage:


----------



## purseinsanity




----------



## DTowngirl12

*purseinsanity* i seriously love ALL of your purchases!  You have AWESOME taste


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thanks so much *DTowngirl*!!!


----------



## shamrock0421

GASP!
You SURE DID have a good day!!!
I bow down to you, you shopping GODDESS!

Everything is amazing.
I especially love the Soleil.
The color just makes me smile.

Congrats and enjoy EVERYTHING!




purseinsanity said:


> I had a really good day today!


----------



## shamrock0421

I have been a hot disaster of purchasing and returning...all on a mission for a cute pair of J Brand.

First I ordered two pair of Houlihan to get my sizing.  They were cute and comfy - but they made my thighs look huge (okay - I can't blame the pants - my thighs are huge) so back they went.

Shoes were also a new purchase from Nordies.  They were cute - and comfy - but I don't love the color (even though they were perfect with the pants) so they are going back, too.






Now that I know my sizing.  I found the Agnes style (no pockets on front - maybe they will make thighs look not so big?) on sale and ordered in Vertigo color.  My thighs looked okay.






And they were even more comfortable.  But because of the light color, sateen finish, and some room in the leg area - they just looked creased and like they were too tight.  So I think they are going back.






Then this morning, I ordered a black pair of Agnes from Barney's.  I figured the color and material/fabric would be more forgiving.




And I ordered a fun pair of Giuseppe Zanotti mules to wear with them.



I'm exhausted from all of this!


----------



## purseinsanity

shamrock0421 said:


> GASP!
> You SURE DID have a good day!!!
> I bow down to you, you shopping GODDESS!
> 
> Everything is amazing.
> I especially love the Soleil.
> The color just makes me smile.
> 
> Congrats and enjoy EVERYTHING!



  Thank you so much *shamrock*!  You are so sweet!


----------



## purseinsanity

shamrock0421 said:


> I have been *a hot disaster of purchasing and returning*...all on a mission for a cute pair of J Brand.
> 
> First I ordered two pair of Houlihan to get my sizing.  They were cute and comfy - but they made my thighs look huge (okay - I can't blame the pants - my thighs are huge) so back they went.
> 
> Shoes were also a new purchase from Nordies.  They were cute - and comfy - but I don't love the color (even though they were perfect with the pants) so they are going back, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I know my sizing.  I found the Agnes style (no pockets on front - maybe they will make thighs look not so big?) on sale and ordered in Vertigo color.  My thighs looked okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they were even more comfortable.  But because of the light color, sateen finish, and some room in the leg area - they just looked creased and like they were too tight.  So I think they are going back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then this morning, I ordered a black pair of Agnes from Barney's.  I figured the color and material/fabric would be more forgiving.
> 
> View attachment 1444609
> 
> 
> And I ordered a fun pair of Giuseppe Zanotti mules to wear with them.
> 
> View attachment 1444610
> 
> I'm exhausted from all of this!



That made me laugh!  I totally get that...it's so easy with online shopping now.  Who needs the mall once you figure out your sizes!  You look amazing in all of them.  We need a butt shot once you decide on one!    And love the shoes!


----------



## shamrock0421

Really?
I think you're just being nice.

I don't think they are the most flattering on me.

More pictures (including boo-tay shots) found here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/j-brand-houlihan-modeling-pictures-692397-3.html




purseinsanity said:


> That made me laugh! I totally get that...it's so easy with online shopping now. Who needs the mall once you figure out your sizes! You look amazing in all of them. We need a butt shot once you decide on one!  And love the shoes!


----------



## purseinsanity

^I never say anything just to be nice!


----------



## Bagladee

purseinsanity said:


> Love love love this!!!


 
Thank you lady! And what a haul you made!!! Love the yellow birkin - such a happy color!!! And don't you just love the black mini Celine? I have the same bag and think it is gorgeous Congrats on all of your new goodies.


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thanks hon!  Yes, totally love the Celine box.  I got two!  LOL.  I think they're classics and can be used forever!


----------



## kathywko

*purseinsanity*, WOWWWWW!! Your haul is amazing and TDF!


----------



## sandysandiego

Love both of these!  You have amazing taste!!  Congrats on such an amazing haul!!



purseinsanity said:


>


----------



## kiwishopper

purseinsanity said:


> Soleil 35cm Birkin w/PHW:



Oh man!!!!! Talking about a REALLY gooood day lol


----------



## am2022

purse.....love love the celine box... Please comment on the leather and if it scratches easily once you 've used them...

would love to know...


----------



## purseinsanity

kathywko said:


> *purseinsanity*, WOWWWWW!! Your haul is amazing and TDF!



Thank you *kathywko*!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

sandysandiego said:


> Love both of these!  You have amazing taste!!  Congrats on such an amazing haul!!



  Thank you *sandy*!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

kiwishopper said:


> Oh man!!!!! Talking about a REALLY gooood day lol



 one of the best days ever!  Ranks right behind getting married and having my babies.  Almost!


----------



## purseinsanity

amacasa said:


> purse.....love love the celine box... Please comment on the leather and if it scratches easily once you 've used them...
> 
> would love to know...



Thanks *amacasa*!!!!!  The leather is amazing!  Haven't had the chance to use them yet but I'll definitely let you know!


----------



## shamrock0421

Ha!  I knew I liked you!



purseinsanity said:


> ^I never say anything just to be nice!


----------



## NYCavalier

My new Celine Anthracite Mini!


----------



## purseinsanity

^That's gorgeous *NYC*!


----------



## purseinsanity

shamrock0421 said:


> Ha!  I knew I liked you!


----------



## Hallie126

NYCavalier said:


> My new Celine Anthracite Mini!



Gorgeous bag, *NYC*! That color is fantastic


----------



## purseinsanity

My new LV SS Leopard Stole in "Camel" arrived!!


----------



## purseinsanity

It goes perfectly with my Havana Bal Moto Jacket:


----------



## drati

^^^ Gorgeous, what a great combo.


----------



## Karilove

My Miu Miu Vitello lux bow bags


----------



## shamrock0421

Wow.
It sure does.
PERFECT.
I love it.
Love,
Jealous



purseinsanity said:


> It goes perfectly with my Havana Bal Moto Jacket:


----------



## purseinsanity

drati said:


> ^^^ Gorgeous, what a great combo.



Thank you!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Karilove said:


> My Miu Miu Vitello lux bow bags



Beautiful!!


----------



## purseinsanity

shamrock0421 said:


> Wow.
> It sure does.
> PERFECT.
> I love it.
> Love,
> Jealous



  Thanks hon!


----------



## am2022

wow... this is such a cool, out of this world combo!!!

hmmmmm   decisions .. decisions...

tried a lot of these LV scarves last Christmas in Los Angeles and walked away happily with a wallet instead for DH....  Was so proud of myself !!!

But, now purse...  the weakness and temptation starts again...  

I think i'm putting an official  " LV Stephen Sprouse Scarf picture taking and posting "  BAN INSTEAD ON YOU PURSE!!!

Seriously, this combo is my favorite to date!!! Congrats~!~~ you've done well!



purseinsanity said:


> It goes perfectly with my Havana Bal Moto Jacket:


----------



## purseinsanity

amacasa said:


> wow... this is such a cool, out of this world combo!!!
> 
> hmmmmm   decisions .. decisions...
> 
> tried a lot of these LV scarves last Christmas in Los Angeles and walked away happily with a wallet instead for DH....  Was so proud of myself !!!
> 
> But, now purse...  the weakness and temptation starts again...
> 
> I think i'm putting an official  " LV Stephen Sprouse Scarf picture taking and posting "  BAN INSTEAD ON YOU PURSE!!!
> 
> Seriously, this combo is my favorite to date!!! Congrats~!~~ you've done well!



   Thank you so much *amacasa*!


----------



## allbrandspls

NYCavalier said:


> My new Celine Anthracite Mini!


Gorgeous blue celine tote NYC.



purseinsanity said:


> My new LV SS Leopard Stole in "Camel" arrived!!


purse....always lovely scarves and jackets.


----------



## shamrock0421

Gorgeous.
GREAT color!



NYCavalier said:


> My new Celine Anthracite Mini!


----------



## shamrock0421

These are delicious!
Congrats and enjoy!



Karilove said:


> My Miu Miu Vitello lux bow bags


----------



## purseinsanity

allbrandspls said:


> Gorgeous blue celine tote NYC.
> 
> 
> purse....always lovely scarves and jackets.



Thanks hon!


----------



## DonnaD

shamrock0421 said:


> I have been a hot disaster of purchasing and returning...all on a mission for a cute pair of J Brand.
> 
> First I ordered two pair of Houlihan to get my sizing.  They were cute and comfy - but they made my thighs look huge (okay - I can't blame the pants - my thighs are huge) so back they went.
> 
> Shoes were also a new purchase from Nordies.  They were cute - and comfy - but I don't love the color (even though they were perfect with the pants) so they are going back, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I know my sizing.  I found the Agnes style (no pockets on front - maybe they will make thighs look not so big?) on sale and ordered in Vertigo color.  My thighs looked okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they were even more comfortable.  But because of the light color, sateen finish, and some room in the leg area - they just looked creased and like they were too tight.  So I think they are going back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then this morning, I ordered a black pair of Agnes from Barney's.  I figured the color and material/fabric would be more forgiving.
> 
> View attachment 1444609
> 
> 
> And I ordered a fun pair of Giuseppe Zanotti mules to wear with them.
> 
> View attachment 1444610
> 
> I'm exhausted from all of this!


Shamrock, I think your thighs look great...What can be wrong with being sexy?


----------



## Julierose

*Here is one of my latest purchases! I AM IN LOVE!

ALEXANDER MCQUEEN SKULL RING WITH BEE

I got it in the size 5.75.  What do you think??*


----------



## Julierose

Here is another ring I got.....I ended up getting the turquoise, and the coral!!!

YSL ARTY RINGS....LOVE!!!!


----------



## DTowngirl12

Julierose said:


> Here is another ring I got.....I ended up getting the turquoise, and the coral!!!
> 
> YSL ARTY RINGS....LOVE!!!!



Wow the Arty ring looks SO good on you!! I tried them on in Paris and they made my fingers look short and fat LOL. I'm so jealous, they're super pretty!!  Love love love both the rings you got!


----------



## Julierose

DTowngirl12 said:


> Wow the Arty ring looks SO good on you!! I tried them on in Paris and they made my fingers look short and fat LOL. I'm so jealous, they're super pretty!!  Love love love both the rings you got!



THANK YOU! I love them!!!!  They are possibly the coolest rings ever!


----------



## shamrock0421

I love ALL of your rings - and your nail polish, too!
Congrats and enjoy!



Julierose said:


> Here is another ring I got.....I ended up getting the turquoise, and the coral!!!
> 
> YSL ARTY RINGS....LOVE!!!!


----------



## Karilove

shamrock0421 said:


> These are delicious!
> Congrats and enjoy!


Thanks!


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

Julierose said:


> Here is another ring I got.....I ended up getting the turquoise, and the coral!!!
> 
> YSL ARTY RINGS....LOVE!!!!


 
What kind of watch is that?  That is dreamy!


----------



## Julierose

AStarN20Pearls said:


> What kind of watch is that?  That is dreamy!



Hey! It's actually a men's watch, I LOVE IT, I have had it for 3 years now. It's a Citizen Calibre 8700 with diamonds. It's gold with the black face.  It's awesome, it's one of the eco drive watches that does not need a battery, it charges in the sun.  It retails for about $750 but you can easily find it on ebay for about $400.  Best watch ever!!!


----------



## hazeltt

Julierose said:


> *Here is one of my latest purchases! I AM IN LOVE!
> 
> ALEXANDER MCQUEEN SKULL RING WITH BEE
> 
> I got it in the size 5.75.  What do you think??*



Love these rings! Congrats!



Julierose said:


> Here is another ring I got.....I ended up getting the turquoise, and the coral!!!
> 
> YSL ARTY RINGS....LOVE!!!!



Looking at your pics make me want to get the Turquoise! I have always tried to be good since I already have the coral and the lapis. They're so gorgeous! Love the ones you have picked out!


----------



## Julierose

Thanks Hazel! The turquoise if my favorite! Gorgeous against the gold!!


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

Julierose said:


> Hey! It's actually a men's watch, I LOVE IT, I have had it for 3 years now. It's a Citizen Calibre 8700 with diamonds. It's gold with the black face. It's awesome, it's one of the eco drive watches that does not need a battery, it charges in the sun.  It retails for about $750 but you can easily find it on ebay for about $400. Best watch ever!!!


 
Thank you so much!!!!!!!!


----------



## delmilano

A second pair of IM suede dickers, they are so comfy, couldn't resist to the black suede of this season, same as the black suede ones from last season, only the shoe bags' fabric and prints have changed.


----------



## molee808

delmilano said:


> A second pair of IM suede dickers, they are so comfy, couldn't resist to the black suede of this season, same as the black suede ones from last season, only the shoe bags' fabric and prints have changed.



they look comfy and stylish


----------



## molee808

got bitten by a Pandora bug


----------



## Julierose

molee808 said:


> got bitten by a Pandora bug



OH THAT'S BEAUTIFUL! Congrats!!


----------



## molee808

Julierose said:


> OH THAT'S BEAUTIFUL! Congrats!!



thank you  it's so much fun to choose the beads one by one


----------



## delmilano

molee808 said:


> they look comfy and stylish



They are really comfy, that's why i love these dicker boots so much.


----------



## tsuarsawan

Karilove said:


> My Miu Miu Vitello lux bow bags


 
Gorgeous bags, Love the Miu Miu bow..



delmilano said:


> A second pair of IM suede dickers, they are so comfy, couldn't resist to the black suede of this season, same as the black suede ones from last season, only the shoe bags' fabric and prints have changed.


 

I'm sure you will rock these boots *del* 



molee808 said:


> got bitten by a Pandora bug


 
Holy Molly *molee808*, you sure did get bitten....


----------



## Karilove

tsuarsawan said:


> Gorgeous bags, Love the Miu Miu bow..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you will rock these boots *del*
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Molly *molee808*, you sure did get bitten....


Thank you


----------



## delmilano

tsuarsawan said:


> Gorgeous bags, Love the Miu Miu bow..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you will rock these boots *del*
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Molly *molee808*, you sure did get bitten....



Thanks tsuarsawan, mod pics coming soon.


----------



## Julierose

I got some Latte leather with rose gold hardware Alexander Wang goodies.....

( I had the Rocco duffel cleaned, and the leather came back a lighter color and chalky, and very dry......I am very sad over this.  You can see the color difference between that bag, and the diego that I didn't clean.  I have a whole thread about it in the Alexander Wang forum.  I am thinking of using the LMB conditioner, silk treatment and shine serum to restore shine and moisture? it's so dry!!! Anyway, here they are!)


----------



## allbrandspls

Julie Rose your on a roll...great rings and bags.


----------



## Karilove




----------



## DTowngirl12

Karilove said:


>



OOOO la la!!!


----------



## Karilove

DTowngirl12 said:


> OOOO la la!!!


OOO la la indeed  lol. Been wanting since high school lol and here she is 8 years later!


----------



## Julierose

Karilove said:


> OOO la la indeed  lol. Been wanting since high school lol and here she is 8 years later!



Kari, congrats on your jumbo! I wish I had bought mine with gold hardware, mine is silver! Enjoy it!


----------



## Karilove

Julierose said:


> Kari, congrats on your jumbo! I wish I had bought mine with gold hardware, mine is silver! Enjoy it!


Thank you!


----------



## DTowngirl12

yayyyyy, have been waiting for these to come in the mail for 2 weeks!!


----------



## riry

DTowngirl12 said:


> yayyyyy, have been waiting for these to come in the mail for 2 weeks!!


 
I love your new red Toms! I've been wanting these shoes for awhile, but just haven't jumped on them yet. Seeing your pics might push me to finally get them. Many congrats!!


----------



## Julierose

*Hey guys!  Ok, I have been hooked on ROSE GOLD for ages now, and I always wanted a Rose Gold watch with diamonds, but I could never find the right one.  Well, all the rose gold hardware on these gorgeous Balenciagas inspired me to research and finally pick a rose gold watch that I liked.  After about a year of searching, I found this gorgeous watch, and snatched it up for $600 off retail price! What do you think honestly?  It's the Michele Sport Sail rose gold watch with diamonds.  It's 38mm.  At first I wished the diamonds were on the outside, but now, this shape is kinda growing on me, and I like the structure of the diamonds inside the case.  They sparkle a lot, and I think the shape toughens up the rose gold.  What do you think????*


----------



## DTowngirl12

riry said:


> I love your new red Toms! I've been wanting these shoes for awhile, but just haven't jumped on them yet. Seeing your pics might push me to finally get them. Many congrats!!



Heh thanks! You should get them! They're seriously soooo comfortable!


----------



## am2022

Celine Gusset Cabas - great leather and zippers give it a bit of edge !


----------



## Baerlie

Julierose:Wow, the new rose gold watch is really beautiful, i love it !!!The watch looks so expensive and you get a really great price.Oh, i think i have to take a look for it...But i must ask you, you posted a picture with your new YSL rings and there you were a wonderful watch with a black dial and diamonds, could you tell me what brand it is???


----------



## Julierose

Baerlie said:


> Julierose:Wow, the new rose gold watch is really beautiful, i love it !!!The watch looks so expensive and you get a really great price.Oh, i think i have to take a look for it...But i must ask you, you posted a picture with your new YSL rings and there you were a wonderful watch with a black dial and diamonds, could you tell me what brand it is???



Hi Baerlie!!!  Of course! That other gold watch with the black dial is a men's watch actually.  I LOVE IT.  It's not too big.  It's the Citizen Calibre 8700 with diamonds.  It retails for about $750 but you can easily find it on ebay for like $450.  Check it out! It comes in silver tone, gold tone, and two tone. I perfer the gold with black face. And thanks for the compliments on my new rose gold watch, I am glad you like it!!!!


----------



## cassandra22007

Forgive me Balenciaga but I have betrayed you for the first time in a year! 

Celine Luggage Mini in Anthracite! I'm going to try to do some comparison pics between this Anthra and my Bal Anthra.. they are TOTALLY different. The Celine is much more blue/gray, while my Bal Anthra is very green.


----------



## Julierose

cassandra22007 said:


> Forgive me Balenciaga but I have betrayed you for the first time in a year!
> 
> Celine Luggage Mini in Anthracite! I'm going to try to do some comparison pics between this Anthra and my Bal Anthra.. they are TOTALLY different. The Celine is much more blue/gray, while my Bal Anthra is very green.



I LOVE THIS! Can you post a modeling photo? I have been getting into Celine lately, their bags look so well made, sturdy, and perfect for travel!


----------



## pixiejenna

I ventured into LV land again I purchased a bag and a bag charm. I'm really digging cross body bags and this one is right up my alley. 





Normally I'm not a big bag charm person but I will admit this is now my second LV bag charm. I've loved this charm the first time I saw it but always put of buying it because I feel the price is absurd for a charm. I know that this one is no longer in production and becoming hard to come by the one I got was the last one in their store. I've always thought this charm would look fabulous on a black/anthra RH city because it's kind of edgy looking with all the different textures on each of the charms mixed with the RH tassels = fabulous! 




Here it is on my pourpre city


----------



## REREsaurus

riry said:


> I love your new red Toms! I've been wanting these shoes for awhile, but just haven't jumped on them yet. Seeing your pics might push me to finally get them. Many congrats!!





DTowngirl12 said:


> Heh thanks! You should get them! They're seriously soooo comfortable!



ITA! I have about 8 pairs of Toms shoes... so thats what... also 8 pairs that were given away to children in need right?... and I love them. They are the most comfortable thing you'll ever wear. They fit just like socks and if you get the right color - they match everything! If I could, I'd wear them everyday.

Get a pair!


----------



## cassandra22007

Julierose said:


> I LOVE THIS! Can you post a modeling photo? I have been getting into Celine lately, their bags look so well made, sturdy, and perfect for travel!



Thanks! I will try to post a mod pic here or in the Celine forum sometime this week for sure! THe bag is definitely well made and sturdy and it holds SO much stuff! I can fit my planner, wallet, massive sunglasses case, a notebook, my cell phone, card case, Kindle, and all the other little things I haul around. There is just a huge volume inside the bag.


----------



## DTowngirl12

REREsaurus said:


> ITA! I have about 8 pairs of Toms shoes... so thats what... also 8 pairs that were given away to children in need right?... and I love them. They are the most comfortable thing you'll ever wear. They fit just like socks and if you get the right color - they match everything! If I could, I'd wear them everyday.
> 
> Get a pair!



Yes yes yes! Just ordered my mom a pair also because she was like "wow those look so comfortable!"... this coming from a Chinese lady that doesn't complement on many things. Toms are awesome.. 8 pairs!! They're so addicting.. must. buy. more.


----------



## Julierose

cassandra22007 said:


> Thanks! I will try to post a mod pic here or in the Celine forum sometime this week for sure! THe bag is definitely well made and sturdy and it holds SO much stuff! I can fit my planner, wallet, massive sunglasses case, a notebook, my cell phone, card case, Kindle, and all the other little things I haul around. There is just a huge volume inside the bag.



I can't wait to see your photos! Congrats on your gorgeous bag!


----------



## bag'hem all

I have 2 to share...

*Celine Olive + Black Vertical Cabas*







*YSL Easy Black Crest Leather*


----------



## Baerlie

Julierose:Thanks a lot for telling the brand of the watch.I find a really similar ladies watch from citizen for a good price.The mens watch is too big for me.But i also love your new rosegold watch, it is very elegant.


----------



## LuvAllBags

^^bag'hem,  love your bags!  The leather on your Easy is dreamy!


----------



## margaritas

bag'hem all said:


> I have 2 to share...
> 
> *Celine Olive + Black Vertical Cabas*
> 
> *YSL Easy Black Crest Leather*



Love both, especially the Easy! My favourite leather type for the Easy.


----------



## cassandra22007

Julierose said:


> I can't wait to see your photos! Congrats on your gorgeous bag!



Thank you!

Here is a comparison of the bag with my Bal Anthra--they are very different!


----------



## bag'hem all

LuvAllBags said:


> ^^bag'hem,  love your bags!  The leather on your Easy is dreamy!



Thanks, yes I love the pebbles leather look. It gives this bag more character. 



margaritas said:


> Love both, especially the Easy! My favourite leather type for the Easy.



Thank your margaritas. The texture is a sure winner.


----------



## bag'hem all

cassandra22007 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Here is a comparison of the bag with my Bal Anthra--they are very different!



Hi cassandra, I almost got this style was just too slow and undecided about the.color. is it heavy? How would you compare this to your GH City?


----------



## Pinkydream

cassandra22007 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Here is a comparison of the bag with my Bal Anthra--they are very different!



Thank you so much cassandra for posting the comparison In fact that's the pic I have been waiting for how the Bal anthra compares to the Celine.
Love both but they are indeed really different.
Major congrats on the stunning mini luggage, love the grained leather. Thanks for taking the time to share


----------



## am2022

congrats on the celine bags ladies... love love philo + celine...  incredible workmanship!


----------



## mayen120

i found the best wallet ever 

Chanel Zippy


----------



## Bagladee

My new Celine Mini Luggage in Leopard Pony Hair:


----------



## shamrock0421

LOVE THIS!



mayen120 said:


> i found the best wallet ever
> 
> Chanel Zippy


----------



## shamrock0421

I've not paid much attention to Celine...I know they are all the rage - as I'm seeing pictures everywhere.  My point being, I have NEVER seen one like this and I absolutely LOVE it.  It's soooooooooo fabulous and fun and special.  Congrats and ENJOY!  I would LOVE to see mod-shots of this one!!!!

Awesome!


Bagladee said:


> My new Celine Mini Luggage in Leopard Pony Hair:


----------



## LuvAllBags

Bagladee said:


> My new Celine Mini Luggage in Leopard Pony Hair:


This may be the most gorgeous luggage I've seen yet. Congrats!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mayen120 said:


> i found the best wallet ever
> 
> Chanel Zippy


I adore your wallet. Classic and beautiful.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I've never been much of a Prada girl, but I could not pass this up. I was attracted to the color and leather, and it was an unbelievable sale price at Saks. Right place, right time = major score. I love, love it. It has a removable, adjustable strap not visible in the photos.


----------



## purseinsanity

So many amazing things!  Congrats everyone!


----------



## Livia1

Bagladee said:


> My new Celine Mini Luggage in Leopard Pony Hair:




Love the leo print


----------



## Bagladee

Livia1 said:


> Love the leo print


 
Thanks you sweet lady!!!



shamrock0421 said:


> I've not paid much attention to Celine...I know they are all the rage - as I'm seeing pictures everywhere. My point being, I have NEVER seen one like this and I absolutely LOVE it. It's soooooooooo fabulous and fun and special. Congrats and ENJOY! I would LOVE to see mod-shots of this one!!!!
> 
> Awesome!


 
Thank you sweetie! I have wanted a leopard print pony bag for a very long time but just never found the right one until now. I know this is a bag that I will have for a very long time. Several years ago I thought this was a fad and it wouldn't last, but now this year pony hair is bigger than ever and I think it will be around for awhile. So I'm excited to have her and I know she will be so much fun to carry, but I will be good to her and keep her out of the rain!



LuvAllBags said:


> This may be the most gorgeous luggage I've seen yet. Congrats!


 
Thank you* LuvAllBags* - it is my favorite of the luggage bags!


----------



## Julierose

Bagladee said:


> My new Celine Mini Luggage in Leopard Pony Hair:



GASP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I AM IN LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations! Gorgeous bag!


----------



## mayen120

shamrock0421 said:


> LOVE THIS!





LuvAllBags said:


> I adore your wallet. Classic and beautiful.





LuvAllBags said:


> I've never been much of a Prada girl, but I could not pass this up. I was attracted to the color and leather, and it was an unbelievable sale price at Saks. Right place, right time = major score. I love, love it. It has a removable, adjustable strap not visible in the photos.




thanks ladies 

luvallbags- beautiful prada


----------



## LuvAllBags

mayen120 said:


> thanks ladies
> 
> luvallbags- beautiful prada


Thanks


----------



## Bagladee

LuvAllBags said:


> I've never been much of a Prada girl, but I could not pass this up. I was attracted to the color and leather, and it was an unbelievable sale price at Saks. Right place, right time = major score. I love, love it. It has a removable, adjustable strap not visible in the photos.


 
Beautiful blue Prada!!! Congrats and enjoy her!!!


----------



## Bagladee

mayen120 said:


> i found the best wallet ever
> 
> Chanel Zippy


 
Congrats on a lovely wallet! I'm a big fan of zippy wallets and I love how this one is organized.


----------



## NYCavalier

LV bag... I thought it was really pretty


----------



## kobe939

Pretty, is it a new collection?

Congrats, NYCavalier!



NYCavalier said:


> LV bag... I thought it was really pretty


----------



## tsuarsawan

bag'hem all said:


> I have 2 to share...
> 
> *Celine Olive + Black Vertical Cabas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YSL Easy Black Crest Leather*


 
Congrats *bag'hem all*! Love the leather on your YSL...


----------



## tsuarsawan

LuvAllBags said:


> I've never been much of a Prada girl, but I could not pass this up. I was attracted to the color and leather, and it was an unbelievable sale price at Saks. Right place, right time = major score. I love, love it. It has a removable, adjustable strap not visible in the photos.


 

Gorgeous color, huge congrats *LuvAllBags*! 



Bagladee said:


> My new Celine Mini Luggage in Leopard Pony Hair:


 
WOW *Bagladee*, this is one sexy babe.. What a beauty, love it!


----------



## tsuarsawan

cassandra22007 said:


> Forgive me Balenciaga but I have betrayed you for the first time in a year!
> 
> Celine Luggage Mini in Anthracite! I'm going to try to do some comparison pics between this Anthra and my Bal Anthra.. they are TOTALLY different. The Celine is much more blue/gray, while my Bal Anthra is very green.


 
Balenciaga wIll forgive you, I'm sure! Lovely...



mayen120 said:


> i found the best wallet ever
> 
> Chanel Zippy


 

Very nice wallet, congrats!


----------



## pixiejenna

Bagladee said:


> My new Celine Mini Luggage in Leopard Pony Hair:



That's absolutely gorgeous!



NYCavalier said:


> LV bag... I thought it was really pretty



*drools* I love the the stitching on the LV leather it's amazing.


----------



## LuvAllBags

NYCavalier said:


> LV bag... I thought it was really pretty


Beautiful!


----------



## Bagladee

Julierose said:


> GASP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I AM IN LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Congratulations! Gorgeous bag!


 
Thank you *Julierose*!



tsuarsawan said:


> WOW *Bagladee*, this is one sexy babe.. What a beauty, love it!


 
Thanks *tsuarsawan*



pixiejenna said:


> That's absolutely gorgeous!


\

Thank you *pixiejenna!*


----------



## foxymom

okay... i know i just got back to bal but i could not help not getting this!

my celine anthra pebbled mini luggage!











step-sisters!


----------



## Pinkydream

^VERY STUNNING dear foxy!! I love Celine's grained leather and the anthra color is so beautiful. Both your new additions are fabulous, well done!! Big congrats and enjoy wearing them


----------



## foxymom

^thanks a lot pinkydream! Very happy with my new loot.. Just 1 more for the year then im officially done!


----------



## owlisme

Am waiting for Celine Smooth Black and Smooth Camel mini luggage.


----------



## redskater

I've been dying for an easy and I just can't get enough of ysl's patent.  So comfortable, just like my bals.  Had to get an arty to go with it!


----------



## kiwishopper

redskater said:


> I've been dying for an easy and I just can't get enough of ysl's patent.  So comfortable, just like my bals.  Had to get an arty to go with it!



Beautiful YSL!! Ohhh is that Artsy Lapis? It looks a bit purple on my screen!


----------



## am2022

foxy ... love love your 2 new purchases... 

redskater.. can't go wrong with YSL... love their bags and shoes.. very understated and elegant yet funky!


----------



## Line C

Mulberry Black Bayswater Buffalo Shine:





I have always liked the Bayswater, and then I saw this on ****** on sale..


----------



## LuvAllBags

Love the new purchases, ladies! Redskater, that Easy is such a wonderful color!


----------



## foxymom

thanks everyone! love my new duo 

redskater... love that purple easy! someday i will get a ysl easy myself. i think they would be good travel bags  and is that a purple arty?! wow! matches perfectly

love the black bayswater line c! so elegant


----------



## redskater

kiwishopper said:


> Beautiful YSL!! Ohhh is that Artsy Lapis? It looks a bit purple on my screen!



no, it is a deep magenta, it actually matches the bag exactly.


----------



## redskater

foxymom said:


> thanks everyone! love my new duo
> 
> redskater... love that purple easy! someday i will get a ysl easy myself. i think they would be good travel bags  and is that a purple arty?! wow! matches perfectly
> 
> love the black bayswater line c! so elegant



thanks Foxy!  loving your day!  yes, it's a purple arty and it matches exactly.  I didn't know they had one that color, had to have it.  yes, it's a great travel bag but it's so easy to carry all the time.  It's one of the most comfy bags I have, like the day.


----------



## redskater

LuvAllBags said:


> Love the new purchases, ladies! Redskater, that Easy is such a wonderful color!



thanks, It actually is more of a dark magenta without the flash and not quite so shiny.  I adore the color and how soft the ysl patent really is.


----------



## redskater

Line C said:


> Mulberry Black Bayswater Buffalo Shine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always liked the Bayswater, and then I saw this on ****** on sale..



This bag has always caught my eye, is it heavy?  It looks great on u!


----------



## redskater

amacasa said:


> foxy ... love love your 2 new purchases...
> 
> redskater.. can't go wrong with YSL... love their bags and shoes.. very understated and elegant yet funky!



thanks amacasa, I agree, I love ysl, very understated but so well made and chic!


----------



## Livia1

*Line C*, I love your Bays! 
I miss mine sometimes. I never did use it though so it had to go.


*redskater*, the Bayswater is very heavy - same as a Birkin


----------



## redskater

Livia1 said:


> *Line C*, I love your Bays!
> I miss mine sometimes. I never did use it though so it had to go.
> 
> 
> *redskater*, the Bayswater is very heavy - same as a Birkin



thanks livia! It's such a great looking bag on,  but it's hard to do heavy anymore.  guess I'll just have to admire from afar!


----------



## kiwishopper

My new Ippolita Rose earrings with smoky quartz


----------



## Livia1

kiwishopper said:


> My new Ippolita Rose earrings with smoky quartz




Beautiful!


----------



## kiwishopper

Livia1 said:


> Beautiful!



Thsnks 
They are so comfortable on the ears too! I already want another pair lol


----------



## am2022

love those earrings!


----------



## DTowngirl12

1st pair of MM Flats!! They match my bal perfectly hehe


----------



## LuvAllBags

^Cutest flats EVER!!!!!!!!!  I love them! I am a ballet flats girl, and these are just stunning.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Pretty!


----------



## dannkat

White j12 with diamond index, iPad, vintage constance and 11c red mini:


----------



## DTowngirl12

dannkat said:


> My 2 new love:



 SO beautiful! I am completely in love with your watch! 



LuvAllBags said:


> ^Cutest flats EVER!!!!!!!!!  I love them! I am a ballet flats girl, and these are just stunning.



Thanks so much!! I'm so obsessed with them lol!


----------



## dannkat

Ops I left out pic of my vintage Constance and can't edit in time. Let me post another pic here:


----------



## baglici0us

My new chanel bi fold wallet - bought it because it looked so lovely with my coquelicot clutch!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I really love everyone's Chanel wallets!


----------



## purseinsanity

kiwishopper said:


> My new Ippolita Rose earrings with smoky quartz



Gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity

DTowngirl12 said:


> 1st pair of MM Flats!! They match my bal perfectly hehe



Love these.  Miu Miu flats are insanely comfy on top of being cute.  You can't beat that!


----------



## purseinsanity

dannkat said:


> White j12 with diamond index, iPad, vintage constance and 11c red mini:



Wow what a haul!


----------



## purseinsanity

baglici0us said:


> My new chanel bi fold wallet - bought it because it looked so lovely with my coquelicot clutch!



So pretty!


----------



## purseinsanity

Some new things I got:

Marine and Camel LV SS Leopard Stoles (I'm obsessed with these things!)


----------



## purseinsanity

And Louboutin NP Python Batiks:


----------



## Julierose

baglici0us said:


> My new chanel bi fold wallet - bought it because it looked so lovely with my coquelicot clutch!



TO DIE FOR!!! I am blown away, gorgeous combo! Congrats!


----------



## Julierose

dannkat said:


> White j12 with diamond index, iPad, vintage constance and 11c red mini:



I am DROOLING over your watch and red mini!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

purseinsanity said:


> Some new things I got:
> 
> Marine and Camel LV SS Leopard Stoles (I'm obsessed with these things!)


 
Love, love your scarves! Love the CL's too! 



I'm awaiting a Minkoff Addiction Satchel in black. Will post pics when she arrives.


----------



## purseinsanity

LuvAllBags said:


> Love, love your scarves! Love the CL's too!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm awaiting a Minkoff Addiction Satchel in black. Will post pics when she arrives.



Thanks *LuvAllBags*!


----------



## DTowngirl12

purseinsanity said:


> Love these.  Miu Miu flats are insanely comfy on top of being cute.  You can't beat that!



Thanks girl! They're so surprisingly comfy AND they're TTS for once?! Lol I'm really not used to buying shoes that are my size true anymore!


----------



## Livia1

purseinsanity said:


> Some new things I got:
> 
> Marine and Camel LV SS Leopard Stoles (I'm obsessed with these things!)



Oh no, that marine/red stole is gorgeous!
So is the camel. 


I really don't want to go down that road 

Many congrats on yours though


----------



## purseinsanity

DTowngirl12 said:


> Thanks girl! They're so surprisingly comfy AND they're TTS for once?! Lol I'm really not used to buying shoes that are my size true anymore!



LOL, I know what you mean!  I have three MM flats now, and they fit like a glove and don't hurt my feet at the end of the day.  Well worth the price!

Congrats again.  Love them with your Bal!


----------



## purseinsanity

Livia1 said:


> Oh no, that marine/red stole is gorgeous!
> So is the camel.
> 
> 
> I really don't want to go down that road
> 
> Many congrats on yours though



Thanks *Livia*!  The road is a very pleasant one!  Come join me!


----------



## kiwishopper

purseinsanity said:


> And Louboutin NP Python Batiks:



Gorgeous!!!! So jealous of your LV scarf!


----------



## Livia1

purseinsanity said:


> Thanks *Livia*!  The road is a very pleasant one!  Come join me!




:devil: bad purseinsanity!


----------



## purseinsanity

kiwishopper said:


> Gorgeous!!!! So jealous of your LV scarf!



Thanks *kiwi*! 

No need to be jealous, there's plenty more available:

http://www.louisvuitton.com/us/flash/index.jsp?direct1=home_entry_us


----------



## purseinsanity

Livia1 said:


> :devil: bad purseinsanity!


----------



## DTowngirl12

purseinsanity said:


> LOL, I know what you mean!  I have three MM flats now, and they fit like a glove and don't hurt my feet at the end of the day.  Well worth the price!
> 
> Congrats again.  Love them with your Bal!



 Thanks girl!! She's my fav bag! Btw your puppy is SOOO CUTE!!


----------



## rollergirl

Okay, I didn't buy them, just saw them, but I'm trying not to go too OT here.  So what do you think of my namesakes, the CL Rollergirl loafers?  lol  They come in plaid, too.  Should I buy or just sue?


----------



## purseinsanity

DTowngirl12 said:


> Thanks girl!! She's my fav bag! Btw your puppy is SOOO CUTE!!



Thanks *DTowngirl*!  That picture was taken the day we brought him home; he was about 8 weeks old.  He's turning one year old on August 20th...time flies unbelievably.  He's a little more protective now, but still as sweet and good natured as always, and just as adorable!


----------



## BagsR4Me

purseinsanity said:


> And Louboutin NP Python Batiks:


 
I LOVE these! Great score, shoe twin. Congrats!!


----------



## purseinsanity

BagsR4Me said:


> I LOVE these! Great score, shoe twin. Congrats!!



Thank you sweetie!


----------



## drati

rollergirl said:


> Okay, I didn't buy them, just saw them, but I'm trying not to go too OT here.  So what do you think of my namesakes, the CL Rollergirl loafers?  lol  They come in plaid, too.  Should I buy or just sue?



I say SUE!


----------



## Julierose

*I just got my 3rd YSL ARTY RING.  I am obsessed, I LOVE THEM!
 I have been lusting after this color for a long time.  It reminds me of the waters of the Caribbean! I had to match my nails to the stone! LOL What cha think? *


----------



## PinkPeonies

Thats beautiful Julierose. I have the turquoise one and im really lusting after the coral, but its so hard to come by in the size that I want. I also really adore that nailpolish!


----------



## Julierose

Thank you PINK!!!  It's Orly nail polish in gumdrop!
And I have the turquoise and coral arty rings, but I had to have this sea green one, it was just too gorgous and reminded me of the ocean


----------



## LuvAllBags

I love it Julierose!


----------



## NYCavalier

Large Lilac PS1


----------



## BagsR4Me

^^ Gorgeous, *NYCavalier*. Congrats!


----------



## Julierose

nycavalier said:


> large lilac ps1



i love this color!


----------



## LuvAllBags

NYCavalier said:


> Large Lilac PS1


I love it! Great color.


----------



## carlabarla

my passion for balenciaga bags is too big to spend money on any other bags.
- or okay.. i am acually a student, and can't afford all kinds of expensive bags. 
i stick with balenciaga, because i know i will always use them - they never go out of style.
i do own a marc by marc jacobs leather wallet (which i love). i think thats all.
i am dreaming of a chanel 2.55


----------



## purseinsanity

NYCavalier said:


> Large Lilac PS1



Stunning!


----------



## purseinsanity

Julierose said:


> *I just got my 3rd YSL ARTY RING.  I am obsessed, I LOVE THEM!
> I have been lusting after this color for a long time.  It reminds me of the waters of the Caribbean! I had to match my nails to the stone! LOL What cha think? *



This is so pretty!


----------



## purseinsanity

Got some more CLs!

My new Anthracite Eel VPs!






Without flash:


----------



## purseinsanity

And Black Denis:


----------



## roey

I love the black Denis, PI!  I wish I had a CL life; this is the first pair of CL's that had me doing a double and triple take!!


----------



## purseinsanity

roey said:


> I love the black Denis, PI!  I wish I had a CL life; this is the first pair of CL's that had me doing a double and triple take!!



Thanks *roey*!!  They're actually amazingly comfortable too!  And they look great with jeans...so anyone can have a CL life!


----------



## shamrock0421

I love both pair.
But I believe that even I - clumsy-in-heels-as-I-am - could walk in these!


Congrats and ENJOY these fab new shoes!



purseinsanity said:


> And Black Denis:


----------



## LuvAllBags

PI, love both of your CLs!!


----------



## kiwishopper

purseinsanity said:


> And Black Denis:



 Dear god! These are gorgeous!!


----------



## purseinsanity

shamrock0421 said:


> I love both pair.
> But I believe that even I - clumsy-in-heels-as-I-am - could walk in these!
> 
> 
> Congrats and ENJOY these fab new shoes!



  I have no doubt you could rock these!


----------



## purseinsanity

LuvAllBags said:


> PI, love both of your CLs!!



Thank you *LuvAllBags*!


----------



## purseinsanity

kiwishopper said:


> Dear god! These are gorgeous!!



  Thanks *kiwi*!!  I've always wanted strappy booties.  I finally found some that don't look ridiculous on me.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

purseinsanity said:


> Got some more CLs!
> 
> My new Anthracite Eel VPs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without flash:


 gorgeous!!


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thanks *CHLOE*!


----------



## HOT4LV

My MC Alma MM is finely here! This was my LV HG this year!


----------



## pixiejenna

Congrats on getting your LV HG hot4lv! I love the studs on the bottom.


----------



## purseinsanity

HOT4LV said:


> My MC Alma MM is finely here! This was my LV HG this year!



Many congrats!


----------



## pixiejenna

I've been bitten by the PS bug again I got a gorgeous small burgundy keep all!
















I swear I feel like I'm posting more in this thread than all the others over here. I'm starting to forget my last Bal purchase, oh yeah it was a SGH black cuff  but it still seems like SO long ago.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

congrats on your ps11 ,love it!!

i also bought a non bal bag....my dior black granville


----------



## purses & pugs

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> congrats on your ps11 ,love it!!
> 
> i also bought a non bal bag....my dior black granville



Oooh, you finally got your non-Bal HG!! 
Congrats, it's very chic and beautiful Perhaps a mod pic or two later on?


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

purses & pugs said:


> Oooh, you finally got your non-Bal HG!!
> Congrats, it's very chic and beautiful Perhaps a mod pic or two later on?


 thanks bella!!yes i was coveting this bag since last year and i finally decided to buy it  

it is so pillowy and soft,almost the same size of a velo but with ADJUSTable STRAP (balenciaga can you hear me??)..will post mod pictures soon!!:kiss:


----------



## purses & pugs

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> thanks bella!!yes i was coveting this bag since last year and i finally decided to buy it
> 
> it is so pillowy and soft,almost the same size of a velo but with ADJUSTable STRAP (balenciaga can you hear me??)..will post mod pictures soon!!:kiss:



Lol, hopefully they can hear us (especially in the Bal Intel 2012 thread)
Great non-Bal bag *F*, looking forward to see how it is on!


----------



## tsuarsawan

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> congrats on your ps11 ,love it!!
> 
> i also bought a non bal bag....my dior black granville



ooh congrats bella, she is a keeper. Love Dior.. Amazing craftsmanship. 
She's a beauty....


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*thanks my "bionde amiche"*T* and *AM*

i really hope that Cristobal can hear our prayers *


----------



## tsuarsawan

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> congrats on your ps11 ,love it!!
> 
> i also bought a non bal bag....my dior black granville





CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> *thanks my "bionde amiche"*T* and *AM*
> 
> i really hope that Cristobal can hear our prayers *



Amen


----------



## pixiejenna

Congrats on your Dior *Chloe*!


----------



## AJ1025

pixiejenna said:


> I've been bitten by the PS bug again I got a gorgeous small burgundy keep all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear I feel like I'm posting more in this thread than all the others over here. I'm starting to forget my last Bal purchase, oh yeah it was a SGH black cuff  but it still seems like SO long ago.



This is a really beautiful and classic bag- I love it, congratulations!


----------



## kiwishopper

*CG*, this Dior is gorgeous! The leather is so pillowly!! Maybe some mod pics will be coming soon? Pretty please 



CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> congrats on your ps11 ,love it!!
> 
> i also bought a non bal bag....my dior black granville


----------



## LuvAllBags

pixiejenna said:


> I've been bitten by the PS bug again I got a gorgeous small burgundy keep all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear I feel like I'm posting more in this thread than all the others over here. I'm starting to forget my last Bal purchase, oh yeah it was a SGH black cuff  but it still seems like SO long ago.


This is one of my short list items for fall.  I just love it. Congrats!


----------



## Bagladee

Celine tri-colored mini - Navy/Cognac/Black


----------



## AJ1025

Bagladee said:


> Celine tri-colored mini - Navy/Cognac/Black



This is an INCREDIBLE bag- looks beautiful on you, especially with your gorgeous flowered blouse!  Congrats, it's a real beauty!


----------



## Julierose

I haven't even posted this in the Celine forum yet! I am in love!!!  My first Celine.....my cobalt blue mini luggage!!!!


----------



## capbaggirl

I   love   love   love   this colour! 
Congrats & enjoy this beauty!!



Julierose said:


> I haven't even posted this in the Celine forum yet! I am in love!!!  My first Celine.....my cobalt blue mini luggage!!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Love all the Celines!!


----------



## thebestchicken

Gosh, I love the Celines too ! I wish I could fit them on my shoulder... 



Here is my first designer non-Balenciaga buy : My new Speedy Bandoulière 40. The perfect workhorse buy for College  I love it ! 






It is big, but exactly what I needed. You can see modelling pictures and all  here, at the LV subforum (totally cheating lol  ) :

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/my-new-speedy-b-40-a-702449.html


----------



## kiwishopper

Julierose said:


> I haven't even posted this in the Celine forum yet! I am in love!!!  My first Celine.....my cobalt blue mini luggage!!!!



This is truly TDF!!


----------



## shamrock0421

Just a bunch of random shopping!  LOL!!!
A few things from the last couple of months.


----------



## shamrock0421




----------



## imlvholic

shamrock0421 said:


> View attachment 1477106
> 
> 
> View attachment 1477107
> 
> 
> View attachment 1477108
> 
> 
> View attachment 1477109
> 
> 
> View attachment 1477110


Wow! Shamrock, you're on the roll for Fall. Nice shopping, NY the best place to be on shopping spree.


----------



## imlvholic

Celine SA called me for new arrivals, my size, MICROS!!!! I went... & I conquer..., Finally!!!! BURGUNDY & COBALT MICROS, they're mine. Can't pass them by since the right time is now. So, I had no choice, I have to return my lovely Silver Metallic City so I can get 2 Micros at the same time. No photos yet, as I've yet to pick them up on my departure date.


----------



## imlvholic

Julierose said:


> I haven't even posted this in the Celine forum yet! I am in love!!!  My first Celine.....my cobalt blue mini luggage!!!!


Congrats! Julie, we're Cobalt twins, only mine is a MICRO. So gorgeous!!!!


----------



## shamrock0421

Thank you so much!
I have been looking for a simple black blazer FOREVER!
Ever since I lost the weight (late 2008/early 2009).
I couldn't find one and was so excited that I did.
I'm also really in to scarves and belts right now.
I definitely got some pieces that I am REALLY happy with.

AND I ALMOST FORGOT MY HAT!!!
This is a terrible picture - we had just been out driving in the heat for 45 minutes with the windows down, etc.
But I saw it in Nordies and fell in love with the style and especially the color and HAD to have it and was super thrilled when I saw how fabulous it looked with the scarf I'd picked up from Nordies during the anniversary sale!

(I know...I'm a dork...but it's the little things that make me happy.)





imlvholic said:


> Wow! Shamrock, you're on the roll for Fall. Nice shopping, NY the best place to be on shopping spree.


----------



## imlvholic

shamrock0421 said:


> Thank you so much!
> I have been looking for a simple black blazer FOREVER!
> Ever since I lost the weight (late 2008/early 2009).
> I couldn't find one and was so excited that I did.
> I'm also really in to scarves and belts right now.
> I definitely got some pieces that I am REALLY happy with.
> 
> AND I ALMOST FORGOT MY HAT!!!
> This is a terrible picture - we had just been out driving in the heat for 45 minutes with the windows down, etc.
> But I saw it in Nordies and fell in love with the style and especially the color and HAD to have it and was super thrilled when I saw how fabulous it looked with the scarf I'd picked up from Nordies during the anniversary sale!
> 
> (I know...I'm a dork...but it's the little things that make me happy.)
> 
> View attachment 1477282


Oooooo... you look adorable w/ that hat.


----------



## shamrock0421

imlvholic said:


> Oooooo... you look adorable w/ that hat.


----------



## delmilano

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> congrats on your ps11 ,love it!!
> 
> i also bought a non bal bag....my dior black granville



Lovely non bal purchase buddy, can't wait to see u model it


----------



## purses & pugs

Julierose said:


> I haven't even posted this in the Celine forum  yet! I am in love!!!  My first Celine.....my cobalt blue mini  luggage!!!!



Oh Lord... gorgeous Love the color!



shamrock0421 said:


> Just a bunch of random shopping!  LOL!!!
> A few things from the last couple of months.
> 
> View attachment 1477101
> 
> 
> View attachment 1477102
> 
> 
> View attachment 1477103
> 
> 
> View attachment 1477104
> 
> 
> View attachment 1477105



Great purcheases Shamrock! Love the hat on you


----------



## purses & pugs

Bagladee said:


> Celine tri-colored mini - Navy/Cognac/Black



I absolutely adore this Luggage!! Congrats



Julierose said:


> I haven't even posted this in the Celine forum  yet! I am in love!!!  My first Celine.....my cobalt blue mini  luggage!!!!



Oh Lord... gorgeous Love the color!



shamrock0421 said:


> Just a bunch of random shopping!  LOL!!!
> A few things from the last couple of months.
> 
> View attachment 1477101
> 
> 
> View attachment 1477102
> 
> 
> View attachment 1477103
> 
> 
> View attachment 1477104
> 
> 
> View attachment 1477105



Great purcheases Shamrock! Love the hat on you


----------



## mere girl

received a gorgeous scarf today from matchesfashion, only £68 and is so soft and lightweight.....and matches my OB perfectly!


----------



## purses & pugs

^Love it *mere*!! The colors and pattern are so pretty and with that yummy OB of yours it's just perfection


----------



## shamrock0421

I LOVE THIS!



mere girl said:


> received a gorgeous scarf today from matchesfashion, only £68 and is so soft and lightweight.....and matches my OB perfectly!


----------



## mere girl

^ thank you *P & P* and *shamrock0421* (love the hat BTW!)


----------



## BagsR4Me

shamrock0421 said:


> View attachment 1477106
> 
> 
> View attachment 1477107
> 
> 
> View attachment 1477108
> 
> 
> View attachment 1477109
> 
> 
> View attachment 1477110


 
Someone's been very busy....  Love all the stuff you got. Yay!


----------



## kiwishopper

mere girl said:


> received a gorgeous scarf today from matchesfashion, only £68 and is so soft and lightweight.....and matches my OB perfectly!



It's gorgeous! I love scarf too!! They are Tge perfect match indeed!


----------



## shamrock0421

Thank you sweet ladies.
I love hats - they are fun.
I wish women wore them more often.
I believe they are such a fabulous accessory.


----------



## glendaPLEASE

I've recently been bitten by the Goyard bug. Check out my reveal HERE


----------



## NYCavalier

chanel boots are my weakness.. this is my 3rd pair.. love them!

the inside is shearling


----------



## mere girl

OMG - I want some of these! they are just amazing - love them!



NYCavalier said:


> chanel boots are my weakness.. this is my 3rd pair.. love them!
> 
> the inside is shearling


----------



## NYCavalier

thanks *mere*!!


----------



## j0yc3

LV zippy wallet and pochette from the Illustration line. LOVE it! 

















pink interior


----------



## Bagladee

When I picked up my last Celine at Nordies, my SA brought out this little number. Love the color and the leather is sooooo soft. 








ickedh


----------



## j0yc3

and yesterday's - Alexander Wang Rocco in Latte with rosegold



I'd say this first one is the accurate picture of Latte with rose gold hardware






no flash -


----------



## Bagladee

j0yc3 said:


> and yesterday's - Alexander Wang Rocco in Latte with rosegold
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say this first one is the accurate picture of Latte with rose gold hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no flash -


 
Congrats!!! I love this color with the rosegold and it looks like you got one with awesome leather too!!!!


----------



## shamrock0421

Your SA did good!
I love the color, too.
And the details and the silver hardware pieces.
It's amazing.
Congrats and enjoy this beauty!



Bagladee said:


> When I picked up my last Celine at Nordies, my SA brought out this little number. Love the color and the leather is sooooo soft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ickedh


----------



## purses & pugs

NYCavalier said:


> chanel boots are my weakness.. this is my 3rd pair.. love them!
> 
> the inside is shearling



Love them! Looks stylish, warm and comfy


----------



## purses & pugs

Here is my new Isabel Marant wool coat. Love it! It's not very easy to find jackets that fits my growing belly


----------



## rollergirl

purses & pugs said:


> Here is my new Isabel Marant wool coat. Love it! It's not very easy to find jackets that fits my growing belly




Oooh, I love Isabel and that coat looks fabulous on you, P & P.  Plus, I haven't had a chance to say congratulations on that "growing belly."  When do we start accessorizing the baby????


----------



## rollergirl

Bagladee said:


> When I picked up my last Celine at Nordies, my SA brought out this little number. Love the color and the leather is sooooo soft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ickedh




This is a gorgeous bag.  What is it???  Looks yummy.


----------



## purses & pugs

rollergirl said:


> Oooh, I love Isabel and that coat looks fabulous on you, P & P.  Plus, I haven't had a chance to say congratulations on that "growing belly."  When do we start accessorizing the baby????



Thank you very much! Haha, I haven't started to think about accessorizing my little prince yet, since it's a boy I'm not sure how easy it will be:giggles:


----------



## maxxout

Love the coat P&P and as always you look beautiful.  Love the bracelet/top match up.


----------



## vixenv

imlvholic said:


> Celine SA called me for new arrivals, my size, MICROS!!!! I went... & I conquer..., Finally!!!! BURGUNDY & COBALT MICROS, they're mine. Can't pass them by since the right time is now. So, I had no choice, I have to return my lovely Silver Metallic City so I can get 2 Micros at the same time. No photos yet, as I've yet to pick them up on my departure date.


Can you provide the name where you got your Celine?  I'm looking for a mini


----------



## Bagladee

rollergirl said:


> This is a gorgeous bag.  What is it???  Looks yummy.


 
YSL Muse


----------



## Bagladee

shamrock0421 said:


> Your SA did good!
> I love the color, too.
> And the details and the silver hardware pieces.
> It's amazing.
> Congrats and enjoy this beauty!


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

maxxout said:


> Love the coat P&P and as always you look beautiful.  Love the bracelet/top match up.



Thanks maxxout


----------



## AJ1025

j0yc3 said:


> and yesterday's - Alexander Wang Rocco in Latte with rosegold
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say this first one is the accurate picture of Latte with rose gold hardware
> 
> lh6.googleusercontent.com/-Jb1mpqSraQs/TmKc5Y-O3dI/AAAAAAAADls/RS_xftWaJOM/s640/IMG_1617.JPG
> 
> no flash -
> 
> lh5.googleusercontent.com/-sUn9VneSes4/TmKdFtB8KmI/AAAAAAAADl4/zC4y9TAuwo0/s640/IMG_1619.JPG
> 
> lh6.googleusercontent.com/-eYcFBpHKmgY/TmKdEBtD_oI/AAAAAAAADlw/jkxQUHwzwEs/s640/IMG_1620.JPG
> 
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-24q0ZidCegU/TmKdEuTKEqI/AAAAAAAADmE/7x5mdVkC_K8/s640/IMG_1621.jpg
> 
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-6sy2HFBSrqs/TmKdRRMT_6I/AAAAAAAADmA/Ec3hG4K3StA/s640/IMG_1623.JPG



Wow, this is really stunning!  Congratulations!


----------



## AJ1025

purses & pugs said:


> Here is my new Isabel Marant wool coat. Love it! It's not very easy to find jackets that fits my growing belly



*P&P* your new coat looks so cozy and adorable!!


----------



## imlvholic

vixenv said:


> Can you provide the name where you got your Celine?  I'm looking for a mini


Duty Free DFS Galleria, Honolulu, HI
They didn't have it in Cobalt Mini when i was there, but, you'll never know.


----------



## j0yc3

Bagladee said:


> Congrats!!! I love this color with the rosegold and it looks like you got one with awesome leather too!!!!





AJ1025 said:


> Wow, this is really stunning!  Congratulations!




Thanks. Unfortunately I am already thinking of returning it. This is such a beautiful combo (and bag) but I can really feel the weight. Of course it is nothing like bbags but they are really form (at least for me)


----------



## AJ1025

j0yc3 said:


> Thanks. Unfortunately I am already thinking of returning it. This is such a beautiful combo (and bag) but I can really feel the weight. Of course it is nothing like bbags but they are really form (at least for me)



Bummer, sorry to hear it. . . I had a similar situation with a Derek Lam bag I'd wanted for a long time; when I finally found one at a price and condition I was comfortable with, I was so thrilled.  But when it arrived, I almost immediately realized it was the HEAVIEST BAG EVER!!  I ended up selling it, to a lovely TPFer.  I've heard this same issue with AW bags from a lot of people (especially us ladies that are spoiled by our beautiful and light BBags). 

 FYI, I have the AW Lia Sling Bag (which I know comes in the same combo as your Rocco)- it has the studs all across the bottom as well, but it's a smaller, messenger style bag (though definitely big enough for even a large-bag-lover like me).  It's easy to carry and not to heavy and I ended up LOVING the style, even though I'm not typically a messenger-bag person.  Might be worth checking out some of the smaller AW styles if the Rocco isn't feasible for you to comfortably carry, because the leather/colors/hardwares are so beautiful!


----------



## j0yc3

AJ1025 said:


> Bummer, sorry to hear it. . . I had a similar situation with a Derek Lam bag I'd wanted for a long time; when I finally found one at a price and condition I was comfortable with, I was so thrilled.  But when it arrived, I almost immediately realized it was the HEAVIEST BAG EVER!!  I ended up selling it, to a lovely TPFer.  I've heard this same issue with AW bags from a lot of people (especially us ladies that are spoiled by our beautiful and light BBags).
> 
> FYI, I have the AW Lia Sling Bag (which I know comes in the same combo as your Rocco)- it has the studs all across the bottom as well, but it's a smaller, messenger style bag (though definitely big enough for even a large-bag-lover like me).  It's easy to carry and not to heavy and I ended up LOVING the style, even though I'm not typically a messenger-bag person.  Might be worth checking out some of the smaller AW styles if the Rocco isn't feasible for you to comfortably carry, because the leather/colors/hardwares are so beautiful!




You're right, I'm so used with how light bbags are (even with gh, surprisingly!). I've seen the Lia bag on some celeb pics and I do love how it looks - but then I feel like it is too big (for me, I'm five feet flat)... Oh wells..


----------



## Bagladee

j0yc3 said:


> Thanks. Unfortunately I am already thinking of returning it. This is such a beautiful combo (and bag) but I can really feel the weight. Of course it is nothing like bbags but they are really form (at least for me)


 
I have the rocco in mustard and haven't carried it yet. It really is heavy, but I love the look of the bag.


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> Here is my new Isabel Marant wool coat. Love it! It's not very easy to find jackets that fits my growing belly


 
Looks gorgeous on you *AM*.....


----------



## Livia1

Mine 

Acne Pistol Short


----------



## taskelover

Livia1 said:


> Mine
> 
> Acne Pistol Short



Congrats "S"! I'm glad that you bought them - you won't regret it!  De er for lækker!!


----------



## Livia1

taskelover said:


> Congrats "S"! I'm glad that you bought them - you won't regret it!  De er for lækker!!



Thanks *A* 
They are just delicious. Can't wait to wear them.


----------



## purses & pugs

AJ1025 said:


> *P&P* your new coat looks so cozy and adorable!!



Thank you, it's super comfy and warm - perfect for fall!



tsuarsawan said:


> Looks gorgeous on you *AM*.....


Thanks sweetie


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Mine
> 
> Acne Pistol Short



Love them! I got these in the tall version last year and I wore them almost every day, goes with everything.


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Love them! I got these in the tall version last year and I wore them almost every day, goes with everything.



Thanks sweet *A*.
I've actually had a pair of "inspired by" for the last couple of years (didn't know they where inspired by when I got them) so I already know I love the style but these are just a wee bit more yummy, a wee bit more delicious, a wee bit more comfortable and a whole lot better quality 
Can't wait to wear them.

The long Pistols are so hot but I can't do long boots. I don't know, for some reason I feel claustrophobic 

Did you wear yours in the snow?


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Thanks sweet *A*.
> I've actually had a pair of "inspired by" for the last couple of years (didn't know they where inspired by when I got them) so I already know I love the style but these are just a wee bit more yummy, a wee bit more delicious, a wee bit more comfortable and a whole lot better quality
> Can't wait to wear them.
> 
> The long Pistols are so hot but I can't do long boots. I don't know, for some reason I feel claustrophobic
> 
> Did you wear yours in the snow?



I love Acne, especially their footwear (read: boots). I'm sure you'll love these big time!

Yes, I wore the tall Pistols in snow, rain, etc. This is how the winters are here so I had no choice, but I prepared them the best I could. The SA in the Acne store told me to go to a cobbler and put extra rubber soles on them since they originally have leather soles which is not too great in wet weather, not to mention slippery ice! So I put on thin, black rubber soles. The cobbler did a great job and it was barely noticeable. I'd recommend you do the same thing if you plan to use them as everyday boots during the winter. Also I sprayed them a few times to make them water proof. I used spray for suede/nubuck leather since mine were not entirely "smooth" but a tiny bit nubuck-ish if that make any sense.


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> I love Acne, especially their footwear (read: boots). I'm sure you'll love these big time!
> 
> Yes, I wore the tall Pistols in snow, rain, etc. This is how the winters are here so I had no choice, but I prepared them the best I could. The SA in the Acne store told me to go to a cobbler and put extra rubber soles on them since they originally have leather soles which is not too great in wet weather, not to mention slippery ice! So I put on thin, black rubber soles. The cobbler did a great job and it was barely noticeable. I'd recommend you do the same thing if you plan to use them as everyday boots during the winter. Also I sprayed them a few times to make them water proof. I used spray for suede/nubuck leather since mine were not entirely "smooth" but a tiny bit nubuck-ish if that make any sense.




I love Acne too. I really love their t-shirts ... along with American Vintage it's all I own, lol.
As for the boots, as you know we have similar weather here. My other pair of boots died from all the snow we got last year but I didn't treat them nicely, I'll admit that. I'l be more careful with these.
The new Pistols actually comes with rubber soles which is really nice. However, they didn't fit me very well for some reason so I went for a pair with leather soles instead. I will see a cobbler tomorrow and have him put on some rubber soles. Apart from spraying them with Collonil, the SA also mentioned to use some leather balm. Will look for that.


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> I love Acne too. I really love their t-shirts ... along with American Vintage it's all I own, lol.
> As for the boots, as you know we have similar weather here. My other pair of boots died from all the snow we got last year but I didn't treat them nicely, I'll admit that. I'l be more careful with these.
> The new Pistols actually comes with rubber soles which is really nice. However, they didn't fit me very well for some reason so I went for a pair with leather soles. I will see a cobbler tomorrow and have him put on some rubber soles. Apart from spraying them with Collonil, the SA also mentioned to use some leather balm. Will look for that.



The new ones comes with rubber soles? Oh, I'm temped to get a pair. I love this style so much and as you say they are comfy and they go with everything. Perhaps I'll get a short pair this year
I know we have similar weather, so just want to tell you that even though I prepared them the best I could they certainly have "scars" from snowy weather... It's impossible to avoid since I pretty much wore them every day in a long and cold Norwegian winter. But they actually look good with the worn look too!


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> The new ones comes with rubber soles? Oh, I'm temped to get a pair. I love this style so much and as you say they are comfy and they go with everything. Perhaps I'll get a short pair this year
> I know we have similar weather, so just want to tell you that even though I prepared them the best I could they certainly have "scars" from snowy weather... It's impossible to avoid since I pretty much wore them every day in a long and cold Norwegian winter. But they actually look good with the worn look too!




Yup, rubber soles now with the price a bit higher 
But do try them on first. They didn't fit me. I almost couldn't get them on as my "vrist" felt too high but when I finally managed to get them on, they where much too long, like ½ size longer.
As I said, I ended up getting the pair with leather soles, they fit me perfectly.

I've promised myself to take care of these yummy booties and get a pair of Hunters for snowy weather. I hope the Pistols will live longer for it 

That said, I agree with you that these boots looks better with age ... just like Bals


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Yup, rubber soles now with the price a bit higher
> But do try them on first. They didn't fit me. I almost couldn't get them on as my "vrist" felt too high but when I finally managed to get them on, they where much too long, like ½ size longer.
> As I said, I ended up getting the pair with leather soles, they fit me perfectly.
> 
> I've promised myself to take care of these yummy booties and get a pair of Hunters for snowy weather. I hope the Pistols will live longer for it
> 
> That said, I agree with you that these boots looks better with age ... just like bal



I will go to Acne and try on both types and see. Thanks for the heads up. And yes, switching to Hunters for those extra wet days is a good idea I have a pair in black so I should follow that strategy myself if i get a new pair of Pistols!


----------



## mere girl

Oh I like these 
I can't wait for Winter so I can wear my new snuggly coat! 




Livia1 said:


> Mine
> 
> Acne Pistol Short


----------



## glendaPLEASE

My new Goyard St. Louis PM and a pink and black Jagger Edge Iphone cover (saw Ashley Tisdale with one of these and had to have it!)


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


> Oh I like these



Thanks 
That coat should keep you warm all through winter. It sure looks snuggly


----------



## PinkPeonies

I havent been very good.

But im so happy with this.


----------



## Nina1612

PinkPeonies said:


> I havent been very good.
> 
> But im so happy with this.


 

I LOVE IT !!!! esp the rosé studs!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

PinkPeonies said:


> I havent been very good.
> 
> But im so happy with this.




Beautiful! Where did you get this beauty!!!


----------



## PinkPeonies

Thank you Nina and kiwi. 

Kiwi I got her from Barneys.


----------



## j0yc3

mere girl said:


> Oh I like these
> I can't wait for Winter so I can wear my new snuggly coat!


 

*OMG I LOVE this!!! I think this is the winter coat that I needed!!*


----------



## Bagladee

PinkPeonies said:


> I havent been very good.
> 
> But im so happy with this.


 
*PinkPeonies* - love your new rose gold latte rocco! This bag is stunning!!!


----------



## Bagladee

Here are my cheats - a Celine trapeze and a Givenchy nightengale:


----------



## capbaggirl

Both are beautiful, I can see why you 'cheated'.
You are developing a stunning Celine collection.
Congrats & Enjoy!



Bagladee said:


> Here are my cheats - a Celine trapeze and a Givenchy nightengale:


----------



## PinkPeonies

Thank you Bagladee & oh my goodness! That nightingale is gorgeous! Both bags are stunning, congrats!


----------



## mere girl

j0yc3 said:


> *OMG I LOVE this!!! I think this is the winter coat that I needed!!*


 It fits beautifully and really well made - from net-a-porter!


----------



## Mia Bella

purses & pugs said:


> Here is my new Isabel Marant wool coat. Love it! It's not very easy to find jackets that fits my growing belly



P&P!!!! Your coat is gorgeous!! And congrats on your growing little one!!


----------



## Bagladee

capbaggirl said:


> Both are beautiful, I can see why you 'cheated'.
> You are developing a stunning Celine collection.
> Congrats & Enjoy!


 


PinkPeonies said:


> Thank you Bagladee & oh my goodness! That nightingale is gorgeous! Both bags are stunning, congrats!


 
Thank you both! I had a hard time capturing the color of the nightengale. It is a true army green with a slightly lighter green on handles and strap. The pics make the lighter green look beige.


----------



## PinayRN

Bagladee said:


> Here are my cheats - a Celine trapeze and a Givenchy nightengale:


Those are nice especially the givenchy! I love army green! Don't you have the militaire? Are they the same shade?


----------



## Bagladee

PinayRN said:


> Those are nice especially the givenchy! I love army green! Don't you have the militaire? Are they the same shade?


 
Thank you *PinayRN*!!! I do have a Balenciaga militaire rggh city. The militaire is about the same color as the shoulder strap and handles, but the body of the givenchy is a darker military green. Maybe later I can take a comparison pic.


----------



## Inem

Just got this baby today. Finally! after it's been missing for over a week and filed 2 online complaints to Australia Post. Mulberry regular Mabel in red goatskin.


----------



## purses & pugs

Mia Bella said:


> P&P!!!! Your coat is gorgeous!! And congrats on your growing little one!!


Thank you so much sweet Mia


----------



## purses & pugs

Bagladee said:


> Here are my cheats - a Celine trapeze and a Givenchy nightengale:



Love your cheats and you look great!!


----------



## purses & pugs

Inem said:


> Just got this baby today. Finally! after it's been missing for over a week and filed 2 online complaints to Australia Post. Mulberry regular Mabel in red goatskin.



Very pretty, congrats! I used to own a Mabel in dark brown but sold it (my reason was that I had too many bags, lol!)


----------



## LostInBal

This is me with my red "Lupo Barcelona" Abanico bag (10 f/w Valentine´s special edit.)


----------



## rachiem

Inem said:


> Just got this baby today. Finally! after it's been missing for over a week and filed 2 online complaints to Australia Post. Mulberry regular Mabel in red goatskin.



I have this bag too and it's one of my favourites! The colour and leather is gorgeous


----------



## Inem

purses & pugs said:


> Very pretty, congrats! I used to own a Mabel in dark brown but sold it (my reason was that I had too many bags, lol!)



Thank you  I can't believe how excellent the condition of my new bag is, even though it's pre loved it still smells like new.

I love your black Acne boots. They are simply out of this world.


----------



## Inem

rachiem said:


> I have this bag too and it's one of my favourites! The colour and leather is gorgeous



Thank you Rachiem


----------



## outtacontrol

mere girl said:


> received a gorgeous scarf today from matchesfashion, only £68 and is so soft and lightweight.....and matches my OB perfectly!


 
nice match! I have a question .. is it just me (or my laptop monitor) or does orange brule look like autumn or saddle??


----------



## belovaldi

outtacontrol said:


> nice match! I have a question .. is it just me (or my laptop monitor) or does orange brule look like autumn or saddle??




a friend of mine has automne and upon seeing a photo of my OB, she said it is similar.. i have only seen automne on photos and not irl, but it is close, perhaps just a touch lighter with a bit of orange undertone..


----------



## belovaldi

Bagladee said:


> Here are my cheats - a Celine trapeze and a Givenchy nightengale:



omg i love the celine, congrats!


----------



## belovaldi

aalinne_72 said:


> This is me with my red "Lupo Barcelona" Abanico bag (10 f/w Valentine´s special edit.)



Wow that is a very beautiful bag, what is the material?


----------



## belovaldi

Inem said:


> Just got this baby today. Finally! after it's been missing for over a week and filed 2 online complaints to Australia Post. Mulberry regular Mabel in red goatskin.



So cute, i love the red-gold combo!


----------



## outtacontrol

belovaldi said:


> a friend of mine has automne and upon seeing a photo of my OB, she said it is similar.. i have only seen automne on photos and not irl, but it is close, perhaps just a touch lighter with a bit of orange undertone..


 
Thanks for answering. The pictures of ob which I have not seen irl look similar at automne which I have seen irl lol This is an interesting development for me.. It makes me more interested...


----------



## Inem

Thanks belovaldi  Love your new OB too.


----------



## Bagladee

belovaldi said:


> omg i love the celine, congrats!


 
Thanks *belovaldi*!



purses & pugs said:


> Love your cheats and you look great!!


 
Thanks *purses & pugs* - you are too sweet!!! I always love your modeling shots - especially now with the little prince sticking out!!! I loved being pregnant - every one of my FIVE times!!! Good thing menopause comes or I would still be having babies


----------



## flower71

purses & pugs said:


> Here is my new Isabel Marant wool coat. Love it! It's not very easy to find jackets that fits my growing belly


OMG, you got that lovely bump! I am not on Bal often , and I find this great news. Congrats and do you know I am getting that coat??You will be wearing that after baby is here. When are you due?


----------



## LostInBal

belovaldi said:


> Wow that is a very beautiful bag, what is the material?


Thank you, it is made of soft cow leather, it´s price 600


----------



## shamrock0421

Gorgeous.
So unique and the color is stunning.
And you wear it beautifully!



aalinne_72 said:


> This is me with my red "Lupo Barcelona" Abanico bag (10 f/w Valentine´s special edit.)


----------



## purses & pugs

Bagladee said:


> Thanks *purses & pugs* - you are too sweet!!! I always love your modeling shots - especially now with the little prince sticking out!!! I loved being pregnant - every one of my FIVE times!!! Good thing menopause comes or I would still be having babies



Aw thank you 
And you have five kids?? Wow, you sure look fantastic after five pregnancies, if look like that after just one I'll be very happy



flower71 said:


> OMG, you got that lovely bump! I am not on Bal often , and I find this great news. Congrats and do you know I am getting that coat??You will be wearing that after baby is here. When are you due?


Thank you so much In due in late December (will try my best to avoid Christmas Eve or New Year's Eve, haha) 
I love this coat and I'm sure you will too!


----------



## Hermancat

Purchased an excellent, super clean French Company LV Monogram Speedy 35.  It's a beauty!


----------



## foxymom

my new faves  (likely influenced by bal studs!)

hermes kelly dog white ghw
hermes collier de chien mykonos phw
hermes collier de chien black ghw

no bags for me in the near future!


----------



## initialed

*foxymom* - Love them!


----------



## foxymom

^

thanks initialed! i love your blog!


----------



## initialed

^Thanks!


----------



## kiwishopper

foxymom said:


> my new faves  (likely influenced by bal studs!)
> 
> hermes kelly dog white ghw
> hermes collier de chien mykonos phw
> hermes collier de chien black ghw
> 
> no bags for me in the near future!



Oh whoa! These are gorgeous!!! You must post some mod pics!!


----------



## foxymom

^hihihi   thanks!

i will try take some pics with them


----------



## Julierose

I just got this beauty........she will join her cobalt blue sister 

Celine black smooth mini luggage


----------



## redcoloured

From my recent NY trip: Chocolate GHW Hermes CDC


----------



## am2022

my my all these CDCs are killing me.. i need one in my life as well!
congrats ladies!


----------



## CeeJay

Well .. went to a local boutique with all intentions on getting an Orange Brule City when .. much to my surprise .. I came home with another Halloween "special" ~ an XL Proenza Schouler *TANGERINE* PS1!!!  

I had been looking for a Tote for sometime, ever since being told that my new assignment would consist of significant travel from the US to Europe, Middle East & Asia/Australia (yeah!).  However, I wasn't keen on the PS1 since it looked to "business-like" to me.  'Lo and behold, the size and color of this bag made all the difference.  It's a gorgeous dark Orange (very saturated color), and the tons of pockets will be a huge help in storing all the "stuff" related to biz travel.  

YEAH!!!  [_of course I had to add on my Balenciaga "cuties"_!]


----------



## capbaggirl

What the $%*# ....  ......*STUNNING*!!!! Such a gorgeous colour definitely reduces the 'business like feel' of the PS1. Great choice, congrats & enjoy!
If you have time on your next trip to Australia we should try & organise a Bal get-together 



CeeJay said:


> Well .. went to a local boutique with all intentions on getting an Orange Brule City when .. much to my surprise .. I came home with another Halloween "special" ~ an XL Proenza Schouler *TANGERINE* PS1!!!
> 
> I had been looking for a Tote for sometime, ever since being told that my new assignment would consist of significant travel from the US to Europe, Middle East & Asia/Australia (yeah!).  However, I wasn't keen on the PS1 since it looked to "business-like" to me.  'Lo and behold, the size and color of this bag made all the difference.  It's a gorgeous dark Orange (very saturated color), and the tons of pockets will be a huge help in storing all the "stuff" related to biz travel.
> 
> YEAH!!!  [_of course I had to add on my Balenciaga "cuties"_!]


----------



## purses & pugs

*Julierose*, love your black Celine Luggage

*redcoloured*, that CDC is amazing, congrats!

*CeeJay*, wow this PS1 looks so fresh and happy and I love that you "fix it up" a little with some yummy Bal accessories


----------



## am2022

ceejay.. love love that bag./.... one of the bags that ive had on mylist forever... but im being sidetracked by clothes and shoes .. that's why!


----------



## purses & pugs

My bf got me this lovely Hermès Clic Clac bracelet in gold & khaki/brown for my bday


----------



## vikianderson

O My God Claud !! that's the sexiest travel tote i have seen yet !! BEAU ~ TI ~ FUL !!  the color is TD4 !! 

Happy Birthday Pugs !!  gorgey bracelet  hope you're keeping well sweetie X

lovely purchases everyone


----------



## BagsR4Me

Fantastic purchases, ladies!!!

Here are my new *CL Amethyste Python Lucido Hyper Prives 120mm*


----------



## kiwishopper

Ohhh P&P, it is gorgeous!!! I love it! Is this your 2nd Hermes Clic Clac?  Happy Happy belated BD!!!



purses & pugs said:


> My bf got me this lovely Hermès Clic Clac bracelet in gold & khaki/brown for my bday


----------



## kiwishopper

HOLY MOLY!!!!! SO gorgeous!!!! 


BagsR4Me said:


> Fantastic purchases, ladies!!!
> 
> 
> Here are my new *CL Amethyste Python Lucido Hyper Prives 120mm*


----------



## TMitch6542

CeeJay said:


> Well .. went to a local boutique with all intentions on getting an Orange Brule City when .. much to my surprise .. I came home with another Halloween "special" ~ an XL Proenza Schouler *TANGERINE* PS1!!!
> 
> I had been looking for a Tote for sometime, ever since being told that my new assignment would consist of significant travel from the US to Europe, Middle East & Asia/Australia (yeah!). However, I wasn't keen on the PS1 since it looked to "business-like" to me. 'Lo and behold, the size and color of this bag made all the difference. It's a gorgeous dark Orange (very saturated color), and the tons of pockets will be a huge help in storing all the "stuff" related to biz travel.
> 
> YEAH!!! [_of course I had to add on my Balenciaga "cuties"_!]


 
I saw that bag!  And it is indeed a stunner.  Congratulations.  Let us know how you like it.


----------



## BagsR4Me

kiwishopper said:


> HOLY MOLY!!!!! SO gorgeous!!!!



Thank you, sweetie!


----------



## pbdb

nice non-business looking bag, such a stunning color, congrats *ceejay*!!

happy birthday my dear *p&P*..knew your day would be filled with more surprises!!!

sexy CL's!!!! woweee!!! enjoy *BagsR4me*!!!


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> My bf got me this lovely Hermès Clic Clac bracelet in gold & khaki/brown for my bday


 
Love it sweetie.. BF has great taste.... Happy Birthday....artyhat:



BagsR4Me said:


> Fantastic purchases, ladies!!!
> 
> Here are my new *CL Amethyste Python Lucido Hyper Prives 120mm*


 
Hot hot hot, smokin hot.............


----------



## purses & pugs

vikianderson said:


> Happy Birthday Pugs !!  gorgey bracelet  hope you're keeping well sweetie X


 
   Thank you so much dear viki I'm doing very well, thank you!



kiwishopper said:


> Ohhh P&P, it is gorgeous!!! I love it! Is this your 2nd Hermes Clic Clac? Happy Happy belated BD!!!


 Thank you kiwi!! This is actually my 3rd clic clac:shame: But like the Bal bracelets I use them a lot, so I was very happy that I got another one



pbdb said:


> happy birthday my dear *p&P*..knew your day would be filled with more surprises!!!


Thank you so much and you were right, the day was definitely filled with more surprises!!



tsuarsawan said:


> Love it sweetie.. BF has great taste.... Happy Birthday....artyhat:


Thank you my friend!! Yes bf has great taste and I cannot be happier with this present from him


----------



## purses & pugs

BagsR4Me said:


> Fantastic purchases, ladies!!!
> 
> Here are my new *CL Amethyste Python Lucido Hyper Prives 120mm*


Oh my, these are just gorgeous... They look stunning on you!!


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> My bf got me this lovely Hermès Clic Clac bracelet in gold & khaki/brown for my bday



Wowsa, another bracelet.
Your SO has good taste .. well, obviously


----------



## am2022

Happy birthday p and p!!! Lovely clic clac!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

pbdb said:


> sexy CL's!!!! woweee!!! enjoy *BagsR4me*!!!






tsuarsawan said:


> Hot hot hot, smokin hot.............





purses & pugs said:


> Oh my, these are just gorgeous... They look stunning on you!!




Thank you so much for your wonderful comments, ladies! 

Happy Birthday, *P&P*!


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Wowsa, another bracelet.
> Your SO has good taste .. well, obviously



Thank you
Love bracelets, it's my favorite type of jewelry! 



amacasa said:


> Happy birthday p and p!!! Lovely clic clac!!



Thank you so much amacasa



BagsR4Me said:


> Happy Birthday, *P&P*!



Thank you!


----------



## CeeJay

capbaggirl said:


> What the $%*# ....  ......*STUNNING*!!!! Such a gorgeous colour definitely reduces the 'business like feel' of the PS1. Great choice, congrats & enjoy!
> If you have time on your next trip to Australia we should try & organise a Bal get-together


*Thanks *capbaggirl*; it would be AWESOME to meet up in Australia (BTW - my niece moved to Sydney almost a year ago, she works for some fancy Spa/Resort .. DISCOUNT!!!). *




purses & pugs said:


> *CeeJay*, wow this PS1 looks so fresh and happy and I love that you "fix it up" a little with some yummy Bal accessories.  My bf got me this lovely Hermès Clic Clac bracelet in gold & khaki/brown for my bday.


*Thanks *P&P* .. still have to sport some loyalty to the brand that I use the most, right?!?!  I have to say, the color does make me smile .. and the many pockets are a huge asset re: having to store all those travel-related items!  BTW ..  the Hermes Clic Clac .. you've taught the BF well !!*




amacasa said:


> ceejay.. love love that bag./.... one of the bags that ive had on mylist forever... but im being sidetracked by clothes and shoes .. that's why!


*Thanks *amacasa* .. one of the advantages of having big feet & waistline is .. more $$$ for ACCESSORIES .. HA HA HA!  *




vikianderson said:


> O My God Claud !! that's the sexiest travel tote i have seen yet !! BEAU ~ TI ~ FUL !!  the color is TD4 !!


*Yeah *v* .. the color just drew me right in; definitely more edgy (less "office") .. YIPPEE!!!  Will be giving it a trial run this weekend; we're off to a Crafts Fair in the western portion of the state.  Lots of Artwork, Fall Foliage, fine dining & wine .. what could be better?!?!? .. OH YEAH .. LOTS OF POCKETS TO BRING HOME ALL THOSE GOODIES!!!.  *




TMitch6542 said:


> I saw that bag!  And it is indeed a stunner.  Congratulations.  Let us know how you like it.


**T* .. I have you to thank for posting the fact that G/L had the OB City!  As much as I loved the OB, after seeing the Large PS1 in this color .. and the fact that I was easily able to transfer the contents of my Part-Time into the PS1 and still have plenty of room to spare .. KA-CHING!!  *


----------



## shamrock0421

Beautiful! And what a gorgeous picture!



foxymom said:


> my new faves  (likely influenced by bal studs!)
> 
> hermes kelly dog white ghw
> hermes collier de chien mykonos phw
> hermes collier de chien black ghw
> 
> no bags for me in the near future!
> 
> This is so much fun. I just love the color. I'm so glad you found something perfect for you!
> 
> 
> 
> CeeJay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well .. went to a local boutique with all intentions on getting an Orange Brule City when .. much to my surprise .. I came home with another Halloween "special" ~ an XL Proenza Schouler *TANGERINE* PS1!!!
> 
> I had been looking for a Tote for sometime, ever since being told that my new assignment would consist of significant travel from the US to Europe, Middle East & Asia/Australia (yeah!). However, I wasn't keen on the PS1 since it looked to "business-like" to me. 'Lo and behold, the size and color of this bag made all the difference. It's a gorgeous dark Orange (very saturated color), and the tons of pockets will be a huge help in storing all the "stuff" related to biz travel.
> 
> YEAH!!! [_of course I had to add on my Balenciaga "cuties"_!]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty and I bet the color will go with everything! Happy belated birthday, gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> purses & pugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> My bf got me this lovely Hermès Clic Clac bracelet in gold & khaki/brown for my bday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> These are absolutely BEAUTIFUL and they look amazing on you - YOU SEXY THANG!!! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> BagsR4Me said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic purchases, ladies!!!
> 
> Here are my new *CL Amethyste Python Lucido Hyper Prives 120mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## chanelvslv

nice...i am waiting for my new LV palermo!!


----------



## purses & pugs

CeeJay said:


> *Thanks *P&P* .. still have to sport some loyalty to the brand that I use the most, right?!?!  I have to say, the color does make me smile .. and the many pockets are a huge asset re: having to store all those travel-related items!  BTW ..  the Hermes Clic Clac .. you've taught the BF well !!*



So happy to hear you love this bag CeeJay.
And thank you! I guess I have trained bf well




shamrock0421 said:


> Very pretty and I bet the color will go with everything! Happy belated birthday, gorgeous!


Yes, especially with my GGH bags. I wore it with my Saddle GGH FC the other day and it was perfect! Thanks sweetie


----------



## TMitch6542

CeeJay said:


> **T* .. I have you to thank for posting the fact that G/L had the OB City! As much as I loved the OB, after seeing the Large PS1 in this color .. and the fact that I was easily able to transfer the contents of my Part-Time into the PS1 and still have plenty of room to spare .. KA-CHING!! *


 
Well, I certainly understand.  The color is gorgeous and so saturated.  I've been eyeing the PS1 myself, so I'm really interested to hear how it works out for you.  So that is the Large?  Not the XL?


----------



## maxxout

CeeJay said:


> Well .. went to a local boutique with all intentions on getting an Orange Brule City when .. much to my surprise .. I came home with another Halloween "special" ~ an XL Proenza Schouler *TANGERINE* PS1!!!
> 
> I had been looking for a Tote for sometime, ever since being told that my new assignment would consist of *significant travel *from the US to Europe, Middle East & Asia/Australia (yeah!).  However, I wasn't keen on the PS1 since it looked to "business-like" to me.  'Lo and behold, the size and color of this bag made all the difference.  It's a gorgeous dark Orange (very saturated color), and the tons of pockets will be a huge help in storing all the "stuff" related to biz travel.
> 
> YEAH!!!  [_of course I had to add on my Balenciaga "cuties"_!]



This is a stunning bag......but really, can any bag live up to your bigger than life, life?


----------



## BagsR4Me

shamrock0421 said:


> These are absolutely BEAUTIFUL and they look amazing on you - YOU SEXY THANG!!! Congrats!



Thank you! :kiss:


----------



## REREsaurus

You went for it! And with such a bold color too! Love that. I remember we had some chat about CJ potentially giving the PS1 a go. Keep us updated as to how you like the PS1. Curious to see how another bal-lover would fare with a different brand. Very curious to hear what you think actually since you've got like a million bals.

Congrats, CJ. 



CeeJay said:


> Well .. went to a local boutique with all intentions on getting an Orange Brule City when .. much to my surprise .. I came home with another Halloween "special" ~ an XL Proenza Schouler *TANGERINE* PS1!!!
> 
> I had been looking for a Tote for sometime, ever since being told that my new assignment would consist of significant travel from the US to Europe, Middle East & Asia/Australia (yeah!).  However, I wasn't keen on the PS1 since it looked to "business-like" to me.  'Lo and behold, the size and color of this bag made all the difference.  It's a gorgeous dark Orange (very saturated color), and the tons of pockets will be a huge help in storing all the "stuff" related to biz travel.
> 
> YEAH!!!  [_of course I had to add on my Balenciaga "cuties"_!]


----------



## pilatesworks

Chanel Black Caviar Zip Wallet :


----------



## CeeJay

pilatesworks said:


> Chanel Black Caviar Zip Wallet :


This should read "CLASSIC Chanel Black Caviar Zip Wallet"!!!!  The only Chanel items still in my collection are only the Caviar items because the leather lasts forever!  Great addition .. CONGRATS!!!


----------



## CeeJay

REREsaurus said:


> You went for it! And with such a bold color too! Love that. I remember we had some chat about CJ potentially giving the PS1 a go. Keep us updated as to how you like the PS1. Curious to see how another bal-lover would fare with a different brand. Very curious to hear what you think actually since you've got like a million bals.
> 
> Congrats, CJ.



*NO KIDDING .. "went for it" big-time!!!  

So, I've been using it all weekend and so far so good.  Today, I accidentally used the longer strap -'cos the XL actually has 3 straps:
*

*the "handle" that would be used to hand-carry the bag 
*
*the "shoulder" strap which typically has the tie in it and fits well over the shoulder 
*
*the XL strap which is the one that you would use to wear the bag cross-body*
*I'm NONE TOO PLEASED to report that after literally (at most) 5 minutes using the XL strap, I have a significant denim transfer on the back!!!  I'm really floored by this .. it's taken a lot more time for this to occur on my Bal bags!!   *


----------



## REREsaurus

CeeJay said:


> *NO KIDDING .. "went for it" big-time!!! *
> 
> *So, I've been using it all weekend and so far so good. Today, I accidentally used the longer strap -'cos the XL actually has 3 straps:*
> 
> 
> *the "handle" that would be used to hand-carry the bag *
> 
> *the "shoulder" strap which typically has the tie in it and fits well over the shoulder *
> 
> *the XL strap which is the one that you would use to wear the bag cross-body*
> *I'm NONE TOO PLEASED to report that after literally (at most) 5 minutes using the XL strap, I have a significant denim transfer on the back!!! I'm really floored by this .. it's taken a lot more time for this to occur on my Bal bags!! *


 
Oh no!! Maybe its how "low" the XL strap hangs? I didn't even know there was a third strap for some models, all I ever owned was the Medium PS1 and it never rubbed cause I never wore it cross-body. What are you gonna do??


----------



## CeeJay

TMitch6542 said:


> Well, I certainly understand.  The color is gorgeous and so saturated.  I've been eyeing the PS1 myself, so I'm really interested to hear how it works out for you.  So that is the Large?  Not the XL?



It's the XL, not the Large (which they also had).  It was actually "on Hold" for someone who had special ordered it, but when they called her, she decided that she no longer wanted it .. so, it worked out for both of us!


----------



## CeeJay

REREsaurus said:


> Oh no!! Maybe its how "low" the XL strap hangs? I didn't even know there was a third strap for some models, all I ever owned was the Medium PS1 and it never rubbed cause I never wore it cross-body. What are you gonna do??



The XL is the only style that has the 3 straps.  

I don't know what I'm going to do!  Many moons ago, I purchased the entire LMB "kit", including the leather cleaner as I had a Henry Beguelin bag that needed some cleaning.  Well, when I "cleaned" the bag, it not only got rid of the stain, but it also took off some of the leather dye .. such that the bag has a patch of leather which is lighter in color than the rest of the bag (in the back)!!!  Needless to say, I have NEVER used it on any Balenciaga (or other bags) for fear that the same thing is going to happen (it does have an acetone smell to it). 

So, given the above .. I'm not going to use it on this bag .. but then again, I don't really know what I'm going to do.


----------



## blah_blah

I usually don't post, but I just ordered my first ever 
Camilla Skovgaard Overlay Platform Sandals and Graft Concepts Leverage case for my iphone 4S. Can't wait to receive them !!


----------



## shamrock0421

CS shoes are so interesting and fabulous and fun.
Please post mod shots!



blah_blah said:


> I usually don't post, but I just ordered my first ever
> Camilla Skovgaard Overlay Platform Sandals and Graft Concepts Leverage case for my iphone 4S. Can't wait to receive them !!


----------



## maxxout

blah_blah said:


> I usually don't post, but I just ordered my first ever
> Camilla Skovgaard Overlay Platform Sandals and Graft Concepts Leverage case for my iphone 4S. Can't wait to receive them !!




excellent design on both...very _very_ cool


----------



## vikianderson

CeeJay said:


> The XL is the only style that has the 3 straps.
> 
> I don't know what I'm going to do!  Many moons ago, I purchased the entire LMB "kit", including the leather cleaner as I had a Henry Beguelin bag that needed some cleaning.  Well, when I "cleaned" the bag, it not only got rid of the stain, but it also took off some of the leather dye .. such that the bag has a patch of leather which is lighter in color than the rest of the bag (in the back)!!!  Needless to say, I have NEVER used it on any Balenciaga (or other bags) for fear that the same thing is going to happen (it does have an acetone smell to it).
> 
> So, given the above .. I'm not going to use it on this bag .. but then again, I don't really know what I'm going to do.




^ ^ well hon, you know what I would do !!  my first H bag, an Evelyn in a beautiful terracotta red color did this every time I wore her & it drove me mad!  In my book this just shouldn't happen! my one & only experience with leather cleaner (Apple) didn't go well as it completely lifted the color as well as the stain 

so sorry this has happened cuz I know how much you adore this beauty


----------



## shamrock0421




----------



## BagsR4Me

shamrock0421 said:


> View attachment 1505671
> 
> 
> View attachment 1505672



Congrats!! I know you'll rock these.


----------



## purseinsanity

Congrats everyone!!


----------



## purseinsanity

I haven't posted in awhile due to work, but being busy at work doesn't mean there's no time for shopping.  You MAKE time for that!!!  

Here goes!

First up:  Mystique Sandals:


----------



## purseinsanity

Paul Greene Snakeskin Sandals:


----------



## purseinsanity

CL Amethyst Python Hyper Prives!


----------



## purseinsanity

Goyard:


----------



## purseinsanity

BV Knot Clutch in Rust!


----------



## purseinsanity

Alexander McQueen Skull/Leopard Shawl in "Flame":  (It would go well with the BV Knot, I think!)


----------



## purseinsanity

Jimmy Choo Suede peeptoe booties in Sand:


----------



## purseinsanity

Hermes Black Lizard CDC w/PHW:


----------



## purseinsanity

And last but not least:

Hermes 35cm Barenia Birkin w/PHW, 35cm Etain Togo Birin w/PHW, and 35cm Candy Kiwi Kelly w/PHW.


----------



## roey

Wow, PI, you have been a very busy girl!  My eyes were falling from fatigue and popped wide open upon viewing your pics.  I hope you have a daughter to share in your fabulous collection someday (who wears the same size as you in clothes and shoes!).


----------



## purseinsanity

roey said:


> Wow, PI, you have been a very busy girl!  My eyes were falling from fatigue and popped wide open upon viewing your pics.  I hope you have a daughter to share in your fabulous collection someday (who wears the same size as you in clothes and shoes!).



  My DD is six years old, so we'll see.  I often come home to find her traipsing through my closet...especially my shoes.  Tonight I heard a clip clopping down the hall and found her pretending to be on a runway wearing my Manolos!


----------



## roey

A model in the making.

One day, she may be supporting YOU if she walks that runway.


----------



## shamrock0421

This color is fantastic.
And I would love to see it paired with the scarf (which is also fantastic!)
Congrats on all your new beauties!!



purseinsanity said:


> BV Knot Clutch in Rust!


----------



## redcoloured

BV Passport Case.


----------



## CeeJay

redcoloured said:


> BV Passport Case.



Oooooh ... that's purdy!!!  I still have my old LV Passport cover, but I like this one!!


----------



## HOT4LV

LV MC white Alma MM and LV bag charms


----------



## purseinsanity

shamrock0421 said:


> This color is fantastic.
> And I would love to see it paired with the scarf (which is also fantastic!)
> Congrats on all your new beauties!!



Thank you sweetie!


----------



## purseinsanity

Ok, let's try this again!  

Mystique sandals:


----------



## purseinsanity

Paul Green:


----------



## purseinsanity

Amethyst Python HP Loubies:


----------



## purseinsanity

Jimmy Choo Peeptoe Suede Booties:


----------



## purseinsanity

Etain Togo Birkin w/PHW:


----------



## purseinsanity

Candy Kiwi Kelly w/PHW:


----------



## purseinsanity

And Barenia Birkin w/PHW!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Hermes Black Lizard CDC w/PHW:


----------



## capbaggirl

WOW!!!   What an incredible haul!  I've got to go back & have another look at all your goodies...so many gorgeous pieces!
Congrats & Enjoy!!!!



purseinsanity said:


> Hermes Black Lizard CDC w/PHW:


----------



## purseinsanity

capbaggirl said:


> WOW!!!   What an incredible haul!  I've got to go back & have another look at all your goodies...so many gorgeous pieces!
> Congrats & Enjoy!!!!



Thank you *capbaggirl*!


----------



## shamrock0421

*purseinsanity* - You have been a busy girl!!!!!
Everything is gorgeous!
Those Mystique sandals are SO PRETTY!!!
Congrats on all of your new purchases!
ENJOY!!!


----------



## allbrandspls

far out purseinsanity.....one busy girl and all awesome purchases!


----------



## vanessag

Purseinsanity ur kelly is sooo stunning!!! I love this color =) congratulations!!!! 




purseinsanity said:


> Candy Kiwi Kelly w/PHW:


----------



## kiwishopper

purseinsanity said:


> Hermes Black Lizard CDC w/PHW:



Who!!! Someone has Bernard VERY busy lol
Love love all of your Hermes goodies!!! Ohhh so many eye candies to enjoy!!


----------



## soxx

Loewe Amazona 28. Pardon the poor pity quality and lousy background. Took the pix in my baby's room, can still see part of his arm & leg.


----------



## pixiejenna

I bought a Rebecca Minkoff Cupid in raspberry and it's love! It's almost the same size as the velo a bit heavier than a RH velo but lighter than a GH velo. The leather is thicker and it has a bit of hardware on it. One of the things I love the most about it is the front & back are diffrent enough its like you have two bags for the price of one lol.


----------



## purseinsanity

shamrock0421 said:


> *purseinsanity* - You have been a busy girl!!!!!
> Everything is gorgeous!
> Those Mystique sandals are SO PRETTY!!!
> Congrats on all of your new purchases!
> ENJOY!!!



Thank you hon!!


----------



## purseinsanity

allbrandspls said:


> far out purseinsanity.....one busy girl and all awesome purchases!



Thank you *allbrandspls*!


----------



## purseinsanity

vanessag said:


> Purseinsanity ur kelly is sooo stunning!!! I love this color =) congratulations!!!!



Thank you *vanessag* so much!  There's something about this green I couldn't resist!!


----------



## purseinsanity

kiwishopper said:


> Who!!! Someone has Bernard VERY busy lol
> Love love all of your Hermes goodies!!! Ohhh so many eye candies to enjoy!!



A little *too* busy!  

Thank you *kiwi*!


----------



## purseinsanity

soxx said:


> Loewe Amazona 28. Pardon the poor pity quality and lousy background. Took the pix in my baby's room, can still see part of his arm & leg.



Love Loewe!  Great bag!


----------



## purseinsanity

pixiejenna said:


> I bought a Rebecca Minkoff Cupid in raspberry and it's love! It's almost the same size as the velo a bit heavier than a RH velo but lighter than a GH velo. The leather is thicker and it has a bit of hardware on it. One of the things I love the most about it is the front & back are diffrent enough its like you have two bags for the price of one lol.



Fantastic color!


----------



## am2022

purse.. that's quite   a haul!!!  congrats.. next would be mod pics!

Sham.. your new avatar is so adorable!!!


----------



## shamrock0421

*You're* adorable!

I spent a very long time pondering - thinking I was 'too old' for a fedora.
But I put that on and fell in love.
It instantly smile and made me feel brighter.

(I bought one in all black too!)

Thank you so much for the kind words.



amacasa said:


> Sham.. your new avatar is so adorable!!!


----------



## pbdb

Sham you're so glam with that cute hat on you!
Beautiful smile, lights up my day!!


----------



## shamrock0421

pbdb said:


> Sham you're so glam with that cute hat on you!
> Beautiful smile, lights up my day!!


 

:kiss:


----------



## am2022

whats the brand on this hot pink one???

im going on vacation january... and that hot pink color will probably light up my day!!!

come on lady .. do tell!!!



shamrock0421 said:


> *You're* adorable!
> 
> I spent a very long time pondering - thinking I was 'too old' for a fedora.
> But I put that on and fell in love.
> It instantly smile and made me feel brighter.
> 
> (I bought one in all black too!)
> 
> Thank you so much for the kind words.


----------



## shamrock0421

Hi there!

Just grabbed the hat to check and they are both "Something Special".
I did a quick check online and, while I am coming up with some of the hats - I haven't been able to find this specific one.  I hope you have more luck than I did online.
Please keep me posted.  It will look fabulous on you!  


amacasa said:


> whats the brand on this hot pink one???
> 
> im going on vacation january... and that hot pink color will probably light up my day!!!
> 
> come on lady .. do tell!!!


----------



## LostInBal

Me and my dark grey S.Ferragamo clutch + Vero Moda camel leather trousers


----------



## Crazyinlv

purseinsanity said:


> Goyard:


----------



## tsuarsawan

Guess who's been cheating? Yep, just like a stray cat... 
I sure love my Red.....

LV Roxbury Drive Pomme D'amore






AM Red/Black scarf 






Stuart Weitzman Black Patent cork shoes






Manolo's






One bing happy family...


----------



## capbaggirl

Gorgeous! Congrats *T*  very stylish , your red family.



tsuarsawan said:


> Guess who's been cheating? Yep, just like a stray cat...
> I sure love my Red.....
> 
> LV Roxbury Drive Pomme D'amore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AM Red/Black scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman Black Patent cork shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manolo's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One bing happy family...


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^thanks my darlin friend  Never really been a LV gal, but I do admire the Vernis range & this gorgy Red, well I simply couldn't resist....


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> Guess who's been cheating? Yep, just like a stray cat...
> I sure love my Red.....
> 
> LV Roxbury Drive Pomme D'amore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AM Red/Black scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman Black Patent cork shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manolo's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One bing happy family...



You finally got your RoxburyLooks very cute and I love the color! Love your other goodies too, especially the Stuart Weitzman heels (and you know I dig your AM scarf!!) 
Congrats my friend, you wear red so beautifully


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> You finally got your RoxburyLooks very cute and I love the color! Love your other goodies too, especially the Stuart Weitzman heels (and you know I dig your AM scarf!!)
> Congrats my friend, you wear red so beautifully



Thanks my lovely! :
I was drawn to this Red! The SW are so comfy & are the perfect match
to many of my accessories. Yep, AM scarf rocks...

Thanks for your sweet words.


----------



## glendaPLEASE

My recent haul!

1.) Manolo Blahniks from the NY Sample Sale yesterday!
2.) Abercrombie and Fitch Maria Coat! SO warm and gorgeous! Can't wait for winter!
3.) Surface to Air dress - just love the color and its simplicity. Can't wait to wear it with some thermals for a layered winter look!


----------



## AJ1025

Got this a bit ago but am posting it everywhere because I love it so much . . . . . . Treesje Asher Grande in Cuoio.


----------



## roey

That's a great looking bag AJ!  Love the color, so vintage.


----------



## AJ1025

roey said:


> That's a great looking bag AJ!  Love the color, so vintage.



Thanks, *roey*!  I love it, too.


----------



## pixiejenna

Bal I've cheated on you again. What can I say with the recent price increases/messing with the hardware your making it so easy to cheat lol. I got a givenchy wrinkle pandora in black.






More pics are posted here for those who are interested. http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/finally-got-a-pandora-for-keeps-713963.html


----------



## AJ1025

pixiejenna said:


> Bal I've cheated on you again. What can I say with the recent price increases/messing with the hardware your making it so easy to cheat lol. I got a givenchy wrinkle pandora in black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics are posted here for those who are interested. http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/finally-got-a-pandora-for-keeps-713963.html



Love that Givenchy!! The leather looks seriously off-the-chain amazing- congratulations!


----------



## pixiejenna

AJ1025 said:


> Love that Givenchy!! The leather looks seriously off-the-chain amazing- congratulations!




Thanks AJ1025! I really love it and I have no problem saying the butt is my favorite part of the leather lol.


----------



## NYCavalier

New Chanel jacket


----------



## roey

Love the A&F Coat!  Makes me want to go back to New England... haven't worn a winter coat in five years.



glendaPLEASE said:


> My recent haul!
> 
> 1.) Manolo Blahniks from the NY Sample Sale yesterday!
> 2.) Abercrombie and Fitch Maria Coat! SO warm and gorgeous! Can't wait for winter!
> 3.) Surface to Air dress - just love the color and its simplicity. Can't wait to wear it with some thermals for a layered winter look!


----------



## Dayzley

Went out shopping yesterday hoping to snatch a Celine Luggage tote at our local celine store but It was all sold out. But I am lucky to find this beauty. I so love the color and the leather.

My one and only Celine for now... Celine Royal Blue Continental Wallet.
















Here joining her sisters.


----------



## flower71

Dayzley said:


> Went out shopping yesterday hoping to snatch a Celine Luggage tote at our local celine store but It was all sold out. But I am lucky to find this beauty. I so love the color and the leather.
> 
> My one and only Celine for now... Celine Royal Blue Continental Wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here joining her sisters.


I absolutely love this! Congrats!


----------



## JBug59

Lovin that *Red!!  Enjoy the Roxbury!*




tsuarsawan said:


> Guess who's been cheating? Yep, just like a stray cat...
> I sure love my Red.....
> 
> LV Roxbury Drive Pomme D'amore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AM Red/Black scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman Black Patent cork shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manolo's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One bing happy family...


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^Thanks **J**...


----------



## kiwishopper

Ohh you have quite a nice little wallets collection!! I love the new blue Celine! The colour is so classic!



Dayzley said:


> Went out shopping yesterday hoping to snatch a Celine Luggage tote at our local celine store but It was all sold out. But I am lucky to find this beauty. I so love the color and the leather.
> 
> My one and only Celine for now... Celine Royal Blue Continental Wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here joining her sisters.


----------



## Julierose

redcoloured said:


> From my recent NY trip: Chocolate GHW Hermes CDC



I am dying for this bracelet! What's the retail price on it?


----------



## HOT4LV

Congrats everyone! Adding my new LV monogram neverfull GM and azur Artsy MM


----------



## purseinsanity

amacasa said:


> purse.. that's quite   a haul!!!  congrats.. next would be mod pics!
> 
> Sham.. your new avatar is so adorable!!!



Thanks *amacasa*!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Crazyinlv said:


>



Thank you!!  :kiss:


----------



## purseinsanity

tsuarsawan said:


> Guess who's been cheating? Yep, just like a stray cat...
> I sure love my Red.....
> 
> LV Roxbury Drive Pomme D'amore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AM Red/Black scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman Black Patent cork shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manolo's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One bing happy family...




Great haul!!


----------



## purseinsanity

glendaPLEASE said:


> My recent haul!
> 
> 1.) Manolo Blahniks from the NY Sample Sale yesterday!
> 2.) Abercrombie and Fitch Maria Coat! SO warm and gorgeous! Can't wait for winter!
> 3.) Surface to Air dress - just love the color and its simplicity. Can't wait to wear it with some thermals for a layered winter look!



Love it all!


----------



## purseinsanity

AJ1025 said:


> Got this a bit ago but am posting it everywhere because I love it so much . . . . . . Treesje Asher Grande in Cuoio.



I can see why!  It's lovely.  Congrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

pixiejenna said:


> Bal I've cheated on you again. What can I say with the recent price increases/messing with the hardware your making it so easy to cheat lol. I got a givenchy wrinkle pandora in black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics are posted here for those who are interested. http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/finally-got-a-pandora-for-keeps-713963.html



I've never seen this!  Congrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

NYCavalier said:


> New Chanel jacket



I die!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Dayzley said:


> Went out shopping yesterday hoping to snatch a Celine Luggage tote at our local celine store but It was all sold out. But I am lucky to find this beauty. I so love the color and the leather.
> 
> My one and only Celine for now... Celine Royal Blue Continental Wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here joining her sisters.



O...M...G!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

HOT4LV said:


> Congrats everyone! Adding my new LV monogram neverfull GM and azur Artsy MM




Oooooh I want!!


----------



## PANda_USC

Christian Louboutin Pigalle 120s in Carnival Python. I love the fun color splatters on this shoe!


----------



## AJ1025

purseinsanity said:


> I can see why!  It's lovely.  Congrats!



Thanks, *purseinsanity*!!


----------



## diaraqmon

Hi everyone! I'm graduating with my 2nd college degree in a few weeks and I promised to reward myself with a new CHANEL purse for all my hard work!   

This is my first Chanel, because I usually go for Balenciaga or Louis Vuitton... but so far I am in LOVE. To be honest I am pretty Bal-Content right now and I am not planning on buying anything from the new season. 

Picture 1 is on my Christmas tree (my dad is coming to visit for Thanksgiving so I put it up early).  Picture 2 is with its bag and box 

ALSO... since I bought her at Neimans and (unfortunately) not at Chanel boutique the SA had no idea what model it is.  She says it is part of the 2011 line and thats all she knew. So I am hoping the ladies at the CHANEL forum can help me identify this bag?


----------



## tsuarsawan

purseinsanity said:


> Great haul!!


 
Thanks sweetie  Your latest haul are all fabulous....


----------



## purseinsanity

tsuarsawan said:


> Thanks sweetie  Your latest haul are all fabulous....



  Thanks *tsuarsawan*!


----------



## melovepurse

Just got this Proenza Schouler Pouch in Raspberry Suede and an Alexander Wang wallet!
Love!!


----------



## pixiejenna

melovepurse said:


> Just got this Proenza Schouler Pouch in Raspberry Suede and an Alexander Wang wallet!
> Love!!



Congrats on both! The raspberry suede is TDF.


----------



## delmilano

tsuarsawan said:


> Guess who's been cheating? Yep, just like a stray cat...
> I sure love my Red.....
> 
> LV Roxbury Drive Pomme D'amore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AM Red/Black scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman Black Patent cork shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manolo's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One bing happy family...




Yummy red items tsuarnsawan, my heart belongs to bal but this LV color is beautiful, the AM scarf is also TDF. Paired with those hot shoes, you'll look absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## roey

diaraqmon said:


> Hi everyone! I'm graduating with my 2nd college degree in a few weeks and I promised to reward myself with a new CHANEL purse for all my hard work!
> 
> This is my first Chanel, because I usually go for Balenciaga or Louis Vuitton... but so far I am in LOVE. To be honest I am pretty Bal-Content right now and I am not planning on buying anything from the new season.
> 
> Picture 1 is on my Christmas tree (my dad is coming to visit for Thanksgiving so I put it up early). Picture 2 is with its bag and box
> 
> ALSO... since I bought her at Neimans and (unfortunately) not at Chanel boutique the SA had no idea what model it is. She says it is part of the 2011 line and thats all she knew. So I am hoping the ladies at the CHANEL forum can help me identify this bag?
> 
> View attachment 1525501
> 
> 
> View attachment 1525502


 
Congrats on your degree and first Chanel!  It looks like a mini Lambskin flap.  Love this!


----------



## tsuarsawan

delmilano said:


> Yummy red items tsuarnsawan, my heart belongs to bal but this LV color is beautiful, the AM scarf is also TDF. Paired with those hot shoes, you'll look absolutely gorgeous.



Merci... bellissima *delmilano*... I'm always on the look out for a fine Red bag.. The LV Vernis Pomme D'amore is just a stunning Red & have always wanted one...
Since nothing is calling my name with the new season colors & the Holiday collection, I thought I would make my move & stray..... (I'm still in two minds if I should go for the Bordy Gold mGH Money wallet )


----------



## shamrock0421

Beautiful!  And they look great together.  If you take pix of the interior of the wallet, I would love to see!  Congrats and enjoy these beauties!


melovepurse said:


> Just got this Proenza Schouler Pouch in Raspberry Suede and an Alexander Wang wallet!
> Love!!


----------



## melovepurse

thanks sham!!

here is a comparison between the Alexander Wang wallet and Bal Mini Compagnon. The Wang wallet is laid out in the reverse of the Mini Compagnon. Fewer card slots, but it is basically the same size and super cute! I love the mini compagnon size, but they are SO hard to find now...
I also like the silver corner details on the Wang. 




shamrock0421 said:


> Beautiful!  And they look great together.  If you take pix of the interior of the wallet, I would love to see!  Congrats and enjoy these beauties!


----------



## shamrock0421

Thanks SO much for posting these!
I have the Mini Compagnon as well (which red is yours?  It's stunning!) and it's the perfect size (if not a little bigger than I would have liked) and the Money Wallet is definitely too big for me.
This AW is perfect and I LOVE the silver detailing as well.
Thank you again for posting these pictures and congrats again on your beautiful new pieces!



melovepurse said:


> thanks sham!!
> 
> here is a comparison between the Alexander Wang wallet and Bal Mini Compagnon. The Wang wallet is laid out in the reverse of the Mini Compagnon. Fewer card slots, but it is basically the same size and super cute! I love the mini compagnon size, but they are SO hard to find now...
> I also like the silver corner details on the Wang.


----------



## LostInBal

My new baby from Malleries!!

YSL DownTown bag in caramel


----------



## PANda_USC

Posted these in the CL sub-forum but I thought I'd share here too.  Christian Louboutin Pigalle 120s in Black Leather with Gold Spikes and Python with Carnival Pattern on them, !


----------



## lyssa01

PANda_USC said:


> Posted these in the CL sub-forum but I thought I'd share here too.  Christian Louboutin Pigalle 120s in Black Leather with Gold Spikes and Python with Carnival Pattern on them, !


those spiked loubs are soooo fierce! i am really craving the spiked loafers! no.1 on my wishlist


----------



## pixiejenna

PANda_USC said:


> Posted these in the CL sub-forum but I thought I'd share here too.  Christian Louboutin Pigalle 120s in Black Leather with Gold Spikes and Python with Carnival Pattern on them, !




OMG  the gold spikey CL's! Sigh if I could only wear heals . . .


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

pixiejenna said:


> OMG  the gold spikey CL's! Sigh if I could only wear heals . . .


 
Ditto.  I just had bunion removal surgery.  I'm hoping it will alleviate some of the pain and restore 'balance'.  *fingers crossed*


----------



## purseinsanity

Many congrats to you all!!!

Panda, your new CLs are gorgeous!!!  Love the carnival python, and of course the spikes!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Here are my new Hermes goodies.  I'm on !!!!






Tosca 35 Togo Birkin w/GHW, PM Herbag in Cassis, Tosca CDC w/PHW, Blue Electrique CDC w/PHW, and Mykonos Rivale w/PHW.


----------



## belyndalee

I'm new to purse forum - everyone has a nice dog and a ton of expensive bags.   Crazy but good.


----------



## belyndalee

I should have got a mauve Hermes instead of a black one............





purseinsanity said:


> Here are my new Hermes goodies. I'm on !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tosca 35 Togo Birkin w/GHW, PM Herbag in Cassis, Tosca CDC w/PHW, Blue Electrique CDC w/PHW, and Mykonos Rivale w/PHW.


----------



## dolphinhl

iStrayed.....


----------



## imlvholic

Celine Cobalt Smooth Micro


----------



## shamrock0421

Everything is beautiful!
Such fantastic colors on the bracelets!!!

I would love to see a group shot of your amazing Hermes collection one of these days!



purseinsanity said:


> Here are my new Hermes goodies. I'm on !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tosca 35 Togo Birkin w/GHW, PM Herbag in Cassis, Tosca CDC w/PHW, Blue Electrique CDC w/PHW, and Mykonos Rivale w/PHW.


----------



## j0yc3

I've been extremely busy the past couple of weeks. 

Givenchy pink medium Nightingale - my favorite purse at the moment. It fits my daily essentials plus running sneakers and gym outfit. Got this on sale from LVR. They ship way so fast too, amazing!! 







Celine pink cabas tote. Was hoping to be a gym bag but it looks like it isn't as durable as my Goyard St. Louis GM. It's ok, still love it though, especially the beautiful pink color! Purchased from Barney's on Black Friday lol.







My first Chanel medium taupe double flap. Got this from NM Bal Harbour. My SA Christian is the best out there lol. Purchased this together with the Bbag bordeaux with gh and the next Chanel...






Chanel red camelia WOC. Also from NM.


----------



## CaptainMandy

Got it in Paris last weekend, lovely-Celine nano noir


----------



## Crazyinlv

dolphinhl said:


> iStrayed.....




OHHH I like this


----------



## dolphinhl

Crazyinlv said:


> OHHH I like this



Hehehe thanks


----------



## LostInBal

Me with my new to me YSL DownTown bag!
Super great deerskin leather, adorable honey/camel color and perfect size and condition overall


----------



## HOT4LV

Congrats everyone! Heres my new LV pink Graffiti speedy 30


----------



## brahh

HOT4LV said:


> Congrats everyone! Heres my new LV pink Graffiti speedy 30



Hey, Girl! LOVE your LV Pink Graffiti Speedy!!!


----------



## maxxout

I'm hopelessly stuck in Balenciagaville.


----------



## CaptainMandy

HOT4LV said:
			
		

> Congrats everyone! Heres my new LV pink Graffiti speedy 30



It is fantastic! Congratulations!! I have a pre-loved GM. Really difficult to get one in good conditions


----------



## cupcakegirl

j0yc3 said:


> I've been extremely busy the past couple of weeks.
> 
> Givenchy pink medium Nightingale - my favorite purse at the moment. It fits my daily essentials plus running sneakers and gym outfit. Got this on sale from LVR. They ship way so fast too, amazing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine pink cabas tote. Was hoping to be a gym bag but it looks like it isn't as durable as my Goyard St. Louis GM. It's ok, still love it though, especially the beautiful pink color! Purchased from Barney's on Black Friday lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Chanel medium taupe double flap. Got this from NM Bal Harbour. My SA Christian is the best out there lol. Purchased this together with the Bbag bordeaux with gh and the next Chanel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel red camelia WOC. Also from NM.



WOWZA!!!  Congrats, love the pinks!!!


----------



## HOT4LV

LV Vernis Alma MM in Pomme red. My early Xmas present! Last bag for 2011 and first for 2012! DH says its my Vday and anniv. present to both in Feb.


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^^Love the Vernis range. Pomme D'amore is such a stunning Red...


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

j0yc3 said:


> I've been extremely busy the past couple of weeks.
> 
> Givenchy pink medium Nightingale - my favorite purse at the moment. It fits my daily essentials plus running sneakers and gym outfit. Got this on sale from LVR. They ship way so fast too, amazing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine pink cabas tote. Was hoping to be a gym bag but it looks like it isn't as durable as my Goyard St. Louis GM. It's ok, still love it though, especially the beautiful pink color! Purchased from Barney's on Black Friday lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Chanel medium taupe double flap. Got this from NM Bal Harbour. My SA Christian is the best out there lol. Purchased this together with the Bbag bordeaux with gh and the next Chanel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel red camelia WOC. Also from NM.


i love your new bags...expecially your nightingale, since  my love affair with balenciaga is ending , i think my next bag will be just a nightingale!!


----------



## kiwishopper

Alexander McQueen scarf!


----------



## venusmoon70

My cc family....


----------



## purses & pugs

kiwishopper said:


> Alexander McQueen scarf!



OMG Kiwi, I love this AM leo scarf!! I secretly dream of owning one of these myself one day Congrats!


----------



## scent

My dec purchase


----------



## kiwishopper

purses & pugs said:


> OMG Kiwi, I love this AM leo scarf!! I secretly dream of owning one of these myself one day Congrats!



Haha thanks PP DH surprised me and got me my first McQueen!! I love it too


----------



## kiwishopper

Have been busy buying non-Bal stuff T_T

Calvin Klein faux chinchilla fur coat!


----------



## IFFAH

^Excellent find, kiwishopper.


----------



## jydeals1

kiwishopper said:


> Have been busy buying non-Bal stuff T_T
> 
> Calvin Klein faux chinchilla fur coat!





LOVE your new coat! The style fits you perfectly!


----------



## PANda_USC

*kiwi*, beautiful coat!!! 

Free City crew neck hoodies. I love how soft they are, !











Herve Leger Orange Dress


----------



## sandysandiego

Stunning!!  





venusmoon70 said:


> My cc family....


----------



## sandysandiego

Love the Nightingale!!





j0yc3 said:


> I've been extremely busy the past couple of weeks.
> 
> Givenchy pink medium Nightingale - my favorite purse at the moment. It fits my daily essentials plus running sneakers and gym outfit. Got this on sale from LVR. They ship way so fast too, amazing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine pink cabas tote. Was hoping to be a gym bag but it looks like it isn't as durable as my Goyard St. Louis GM. It's ok, still love it though, especially the beautiful pink color! Purchased from Barney's on Black Friday lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Chanel medium taupe double flap. Got this from NM Bal Harbour. My SA Christian is the best out there lol. Purchased this together with the Bbag bordeaux with gh and the next Chanel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel red camelia WOC. Also from NM.


----------



## venusmoon70

sandysandiego said:


> Stunning!!



Thanks!


----------



## kiwishopper

YSL Arty ring from Saks


----------



## justpeachy4397

Hi ladies, I have not been very active in this forum for a while. Still a huge bal addict, but my now-fiance proposed this past August and I have been preoccupied with work and wedding planning!

I've gone shopping crazy recently and wanted to share a few of these fun items!

LV leopard scarf





YSL easy in bubble leather... have been loving this!





Chanel brown quilted boots.. the top layer is a fold-over style





Manolo suede pleated strappy shoes.... so unbelievably comfy





Bottega Veneta tweed pumps with SPARKLE heels! and love the pink bottoms 





B by Brian Atwood pumps





Louboutin camel pumps... very uncomfortable, unforunately 





Mod shot of the CL camel pumps


----------



## justpeachy4397

^^omg, didn't realize the pictures were so big. SORRY GUYS!


----------



## Hermancat

justpeachy4397 said:


> ^^omg, didn't realize the pictures were so big. SORRY GUYS!


The pics are not too big - they are fantastic!  Love your new things.  May I ask please where you found your YSL Easy in that leather?  I have been looking and only found patent.
Thanks


----------



## justpeachy4397

Hermancat said:
			
		

> The pics are not too big - they are fantastic!  Love your new things.  May I ask please where you found your YSL Easy in that leather?  I have been looking and only found patent.
> Thanks



Thanks! The easy is from ******-last time I checked, Erica had a GREAT black bubbly one for sale... It looked more pebbled than the one I have


----------



## weekender2

those Chanel boots are beyond fab, enjoy!


----------



## purseinsanity

shamrock0421 said:


> Everything is beautiful!
> Such fantastic colors on the bracelets!!!
> 
> I would love to see a group shot of your amazing Hermes collection one of these days!



Thanks hon!!


----------



## angelamaz2

I got this as my Christmas gift





And I was browsing for a Bal bag in ****** but end up with a Bottega Venetta Shock Belly Veneta


----------



## NYCavalier

Because I can't for the life of me find a Bal Papeete SGH City (pls PM me if you see one for sale) I bought a rebecca minkoff that looks VERY VERY VERY similar to papeete. Will have to fill the void until i find my city.......











Love the lining!


----------



## purses & pugs

^Nice one *NYCavalier*, I love the color! 
I actually owned a Papeete SGH City but sold it about a year ago... This color is perfect with SGH but I had a hard time matching it with my wardrobe. It was the same with my 07 Vert d'eau RH City which I also sold so sea greens is obviously not for me, even though I love the colors Good luck tracking down a Papeete!


----------



## NYCavalier

Thanks *P&P*!!!
I also got my Hermes jypsiere 34 blue jean today


----------



## oreo713

Congratulations NYCav!!!  What a fabulous Hermes jypsiere.   It's my dream bag...


----------



## roey

Wow NYC, you're really stepping it up!  Congrats on your new Hermes and love the color!!


----------



## pixiejenna

It's January first and I already cheated on you Bal! I got a black/silver LV scarf


----------



## Susan Lee

NYCavalier said:


> Because I can't for the life of me find a Bal Papeete SGH City (pls PM me if you see one for sale) I bought a rebecca minkoff that looks VERY VERY VERY similar to papeete. Will have to fill the void until i find my city.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the lining!



Love the color! What color is this NYCavalier? Congrats! And your Hermes is tdf.....


----------



## hrhsunshine

My dear sweet hubby surprised me with this xmas gift

Prada in Red and the red is a gorgeous deep red (no orangey, brown undertones...just red)  About the size of a City but the straps are longer for easy carrying on arm or shoulder.


----------



## cupcakegirl

hrhsunshine said:


> My dear sweet hubby surprised me with this xmas gift
> 
> Prada in Red and the red is a gorgeous deep red (no orangey, brown undertones...just red)  About the size of a City but the straps are longer for easy carrying on arm or shoulder.



How did I miss this?  *That's a keeper!!!*  (I mean the husband, but yes, the bag too! )


----------



## hrhsunshine

cupcakegirl said:


> How did I miss this?  *That's a keeper!!!*  (I mean the husband, but yes, the bag too! )



LOL! I will keep both!


----------



## mere girl

nice!  ....understatement of the year!



NYCavalier said:


> Thanks *P&P*!!!
> I also got my Hermes jypsiere 34 blue jean today


----------



## shosho811

i have been away from the bal sub-forum for a while now ....

my reasons....

11A Chanel Dark Red Jumbo SHW Classic Flap in Caviar (Dec 11)

Hermes Birkin 35 Etoupe Togo PHW (Feb 11)


----------



## Livia1

shosho811 said:


> i have been away from the bal sub-forum for a while now ....
> 
> my reasons....
> 
> 11A Chanel Dark Red Jumbo SHW Classic Flap in Caviar (Dec 11)
> 
> Hermes Birkin 35 Etoupe Togo PHW (Feb 11)



Uh, lovely!
The dark red is gorgeous and Etoupe is my fave Hermes colour.
Enjoy them.


----------



## pixiejenna

hrhsunshine said:


> My dear sweet hubby surprised me with this xmas gift
> 
> Prada in Red and the red is a gorgeous deep red (no orangey, brown undertones...just red)  About the size of a City but the straps are longer for easy carrying on arm or shoulder.




Love the pebbled leather! Is it calfskin?


----------



## hrhsunshine

Thank you Pixie!  I absolutely love this red and the size is perfect. Its the red bag that I actually get to enjoy using.  My Sanguine City is my HG so I get so nervous when I use her that it isn't so fun.  This is my worry-free red!  It is calfskin but was pebbled to mimic cervo (deerskin).  Very soft and durable...could run over with a truck and it still be awesome...gotta love Prada quality!



pixiejenna said:


> Love the pebbled leather! Is it calfskin?


----------



## shosho811

Livia1 said:


> Uh, lovely!
> The dark red is gorgeous and Etoupe is my fave Hermes colour.
> Enjoy them.



Thank you... I do love me some Etoupe, lol  

Still itching to find a PT in Officer or Marine with GSH.

I think my lust for Bal is back


----------



## Rema85

I've been lusting after this one for a while so I was over the moon to finally track it down - Celine cobalt blue suede mini luggage.


----------



## NYCavalier

hermes cape cod watch and extra strap


----------



## kiwishopper

Gah you twos' loots are so beautiful!!!


----------



## glendaPLEASE

My three new purchases, and possibly one more on the way!

1.) My new white ceramic Android watch. I've been wanting a white ceramic watch forever!
2.) Reed Krakoff Heeled Suede boots that I got at the Saks sale. I think I have found the PERFECT bootie for me. So happy I scored this pair. They were the last ones!
3.) Giuseppe Zanotti strappy heels. Again from the Saks sale. This pair was an AMAZING score. They look great, are SUPER comfy, and the heels aren't so high as to render the shoe pointless (no offense to those who can tolerate 5+ inch heels). Also, I'm not into platforms so finding a great strappy heel that I can actually walk in is a challenge these days. haha. 

Now all I have to do is decide if I _really_ want that Pauric Sweeney purse that's currently on the Outnet... hm.....


----------



## roey

I love all your loot glenda.  Those shoes and boots are right up my alley!


----------



## champ

bellabags23 said:


> *wonderwoman* love your black/black... Here is mine I got her about a week ago and I LOVE her I haven't changed bags since I have received her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the blurry mod shot I always have so much trouble getting clear pictures in the mirror.


 
may i ask what brand is this bag. a friend of mine asked me some times ago but i don't who is this bag from


----------



## Orchidlady

champ said:
			
		

> may i ask what brand is this bag. a friend of mine asked me some times ago but i don't who is this bag from



It's the Alexander Wang Rocco Duffle Bag.


----------



## drati

I've been dreaming about one of these (the automatic version though) for a couple of years. Beautiful.



NYCavalier said:


> hermes cape cod watch and extra strap


----------



## CaptainMandy

Goy it today- Celine Mini in navy blue


----------



## glendaPLEASE

My new Pauric Sweeney Purse! I absolutely LOVE it! I've been wanting a bag of this size and color scheme for a while, and I don't think there is a better choice than this bag. Can't believe I got it for the price I paid. It's of such a lovely quality! I don't know if I'm going to be able to stop at just one of these!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Proenza Schouler PS1 in Burgundy - large size.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Proenza Schouler PS1 in Burgundy - large size.


----------



## Jale2286

faintlymacabre said:


> Proenza Schouler PS1 in Burgundy - large size.



 Beautiful!  Modeling pictures please


----------



## Dayzley

Celine Mini Luggage in Burgundy











Salvatorre Ferragamo My Flats..


----------



## kiwishopper

Sorry Bal, I cheated on you (that's being faithful for a LONG time lol)
Celine 2011 Lipstick (looks more orange due to indoor lighting) Mini Luggage!


----------



## angelamaz2

I've been so crazy over Bal bags for the last six month. Fianlly bought a non bal bag yesterday.


----------



## clarimond

Rarely cheated on Balenciaga, but who can resist this smoking hot *lipstick* Proenza Schouler wallet


----------



## Sophieselt

faintlymacabre said:


> Proenza Schouler PS1 in Burgundy - large size.



--Can I ask you are liking your PS1 bag? I am looking at them currently-
I wondered how they compare to Bal bags--what do you like, what don't you like? Any other opinions regarding your bag?

Thanks for your help--


----------



## mmmilkman

I sold my blueberry bowling last year...and ended up buying my first Givenchy yesterday (after a year long bag ban.) I super love my Large Pandora with silver hardware! It's making my Bal Charbon Work jealous already


----------



## faintlymacabre

Sophieselt said:


> --Can I ask you are liking your PS1 bag? I am looking at them currently-
> I wondered how they compare to Bal bags--what do you like, what don't you like? Any other opinions regarding your bag?
> 
> Thanks for your help--



The main thing I love about PS bags is the organization. Bal bags are just one big black hole (which is why I'd probably never get a Work, etc.)  The PS bag is 1 large main compartment with a zipper pocket in the back (like Bal), a front compartment, a front zipper compartment, and a zippered pocket on the back.  It's so easy to organize your things.

Here are a couple pics of my medium Black PS1:






With the front zipper compartment contents...






The large size has the exact same layout, but there is more room of course.

The leather's different from Bal.  Thicker, but some lighter colours show scratches easily.  I haven't had that problem with my black and burgundy.  They break in nicely.  I've had my black for 1.5 years, and it looks nice and slouchy, whereas the new burgundy is pretty boxy for now.

The only thing I _don't_ like is that my version of the black one has black coated hardware, and the coating is chipping off.  The new version of the black bags have gunmetal non-coated hardware, so that problem is gone.  Also, if you are tall, you might find the strap too short to wear the bag cross-body.  I'm 5'2" and don't have that issue.  

Hope that helps!    It's an awesome bag.


----------



## roey

*I've been cheating on Balenciaga a lot since the holidays!*

*Goyard St. Louis GM - Navy*





*LV Damier Ebene Neverfull GM*





*Coach Lindsey Satchel - Persimmon*





*Coach Chelsea Shopper Tote - Mahogany*





*Coach Leather Tote - Mahogany*


----------



## PinayRN

roey said:
			
		

> I've been cheating on Balenciaga a lot since the holidays!
> 
> Goyard St. Louis GM - Navy
> 
> LV Damier Ebene Neverfull GM
> 
> Coach Lindsey Satchel - Persimmon
> 
> Coach Chelsea Shopper Tote - Mahogany
> 
> Coach Leather Tote - Mahogany



wow my friend! you're on a roll! i too cheated on Bal. you probably can guess which one


----------



## Sophieselt

faintlymacabre said:


> The main thing I love about PS bags is the organization. Bal bags are just one big black hole (which is why I'd probably never get a Work, etc.)  The PS bag is 1 large main compartment with a zipper pocket in the back (like Bal), a front compartment, a front zipper compartment, and a zippered pocket on the back.  It's so easy to organize your things.
> 
> Here are a couple pics of my medium Black PS1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the front zipper compartment contents...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The large size has the exact same layout, but there is more room of course.
> 
> The leather's different from Bal.  Thicker, but some lighter colours show scratches easily.  I haven't had that problem with my black and burgundy.  They break in nicely.  I've had my black for 1.5 years, and it looks nice and slouchy, whereas the new burgundy is pretty boxy for now.
> 
> The only thing I _don't_ like is that my version of the black one has black coated hardware, and the coating is chipping off.  The new version of the black bags have gunmetal non-coated hardware, so that problem is gone.  Also, if you are tall, you might find the strap too short to wear the bag cross-body.  I'm 5'2" and don't have that issue.
> 
> Hope that helps!    It's an awesome bag.



--This is great and it does help!  Thanks so much--I am hoping to see it IRL-
I hope I can find them in Chicago--I think Barney's carries them!
Thanks again!


----------



## pixiejenna

Sophieselt said:


> --This is great and it does help!  Thanks so much--I am hoping to see it IRL-
> I hope I can find them in Chicago--I think Barney's carries them!
> Thanks again!



They do but they don't have a big section, I think they  only get a handful of the new colors. I frequently see the staples there though black, midnight, saddle, and military.


----------



## pixiejenna

I got a few non bal items recently. I got a tory burch amanda hobo, and a few coach accessories.


----------



## tsuarsawan

Jimmy Choo Red Patent wedge shoes...


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

tsuarsawan said:


> Jimmy Choo Red Patent wedge shoes...


congrats*T  your wedges will be great with your coquelicot 


i just bought a mini luggage
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 in a very special colour called DUNE a mix of grey and sand , very pretty !


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^Congrats bella cara amica **F**....What a gorgeous color. How are you loving this style? Is she heavy?
She is really lovely....You will so rock this bag & I really  the color very much..... (I so need a beautiful neutral next  )


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

tsuarsawan said:


> ^^Congrats bella cara amica **F**....What a gorgeous color. How are you loving this style? Is she heavy?
> She is really lovely....You will so rock this bag & I really  the color very much..... (I so need a beautiful neutral next  )


thanks sweetie
 no my dear...it is not heavy , it is totally different from bal. style, very structured but looks much more resistant and i love the quality, reminds me hermes leather , you should try one, they are so addictive


----------



## tsuarsawan

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> thanks sweetie
> no my dear...it is not heavy , it is totally different from bal. style, very structured but looks much more resistant and i love the quality, reminds me hermes leather , you should try one, they are so addictive



So happy for you bella... That's great that it's not heavy, even though it looks heavy. The Chloe Paraty & Marcie look heavy as well, but when you hold them, they are so light. Was pleasantly surprised. 

Your so cute cara :giggles: I can't afford to get addictive with any style ATM..
I still crave a lovely Chloe neutral, either the Paraty or Marcie...
Maybe later on....


----------



## Susan Lee

tsuarsawan said:


> Jimmy Choo Red Patent wedge shoes...



T-OMG LOVE these!!! Been wanting this style from JC for a long time-do they run big/small/tts??? Congrats dear!!

Gorgy purchases everyone!


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> Jimmy Choo Red Patent wedge shoes...



You know I love these *T*! Goes perfectly with your Coq's as well



CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> congrats*T  your wedges will be great with your coquelicot
> 
> 
> i just bought a mini luggage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in a very special colour called DUNE a mix of grey and sand , very pretty !


I've already commented on fb but ahhh...so beautiful! Love this color *F*


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

purses & pugs said:


> You know I love these *T*! Goes perfectly with your Coq's as well
> 
> 
> I've already commented on fb but ahhh...so beautiful! Love this color *F*


thanks sweetie!!!i love your tri colour too


----------



## Susan Lee

You ladies and all your gorgy Celines.....makes me lust for them even more!!!


----------



## tsuarsawan

Susan Lee said:


> T-OMG LOVE these!!! Been wanting this style from JC for a long time-do they run big/small/tts??? Congrats dear!!
> 
> Gorgy purchases everyone!



Thanks sweetie  They are sooooooooo comfy & look great on. I'm usually a 41, but in the end decided on the 42. Felt they had more room & were a better fit.. Hope that helps sweet **S**..:kiss:



purses & pugs said:


> You know I love these *T*! Goes perfectly with your Coq's as well
> 
> 
> I've already commented on fb but ahhh...so beautiful! Love this color *F*



Thanks once again my lovely.. They match my babes beautifully & I love wearing them...


----------



## sandysandiego

Congrats!  The color reminds me of Gris Poivre Hamilton!  

And a little of Papyrus!



CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> congrats*T  your wedges will be great with your coquelicot
> 
> 
> i just bought a mini luggage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in a very special colour called DUNE a mix of grey and sand , very pretty !


----------



## sandysandiego

My you have been busy!!

The Coach tote is really pretty!  I still love the chains  Left over from my C habit!



roey said:


> *I've been cheating on Balenciaga a lot since the holidays!*
> 
> *Goyard St. Louis GM - Navy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LV Damier Ebene Neverfull GM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Coach Lindsey Satchel - Persimmon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Coach Chelsea Shopper Tote - Mahogany*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Coach Leather Tote - Mahogany*


----------



## lvsweetness

belyndalee said:


> I should have got a mauve Hermes instead of a black one............



this made me chuckle.. you are pretty accurate with your observations thus far.. lot of dog lovers and a lot of expensive bags on here!


----------



## Susan Lee

tsuarsawan said:


> Thanks sweetie  They are sooooooooo comfy & look great on. I'm usually a 41, but in the end decided on the 42. Felt they had more room & were a better fit.. Hope that helps sweet **S**..:kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks once again my lovely.. They match my babes beautifully & I love wearing them...



TOTALLY helps!!! Thanks dear! 

Roey-wow girl you have been busy for sure!!!!!


----------



## roey

J, when are we going to see your new GST?!

Thanks Sandy; the Coach tote has the most amazingly soft leather, rivals any Bal I own.

Yup Susan, busy for sure!  Gonna stop by LV tomorrow and buy another Neverfull in the medium size.


----------



## pbdb

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> congrats*T  your wedges will be great with your coquelicot
> 
> 
> i just bought a mini luggage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in a very special colour called DUNE a mix of grey and sand , very pretty !




Ooh wow, nice my dear F, beautiful color and stunning bag!!!! Huge congrats!!!
if I weren't saturated with bags, maybe would consider seriously but am just not feeling bag-love for the past couple of weeks after my last purchases which I guess is great for my wallet and my husband's sanity...
Still not selling any.....still in love with all of them but just feeling no love for more bags. Maybe this is what you call bag content?? hope so....Whew, finally.


----------



## Susan Lee

roey said:


> J, when are we going to see your new GST?!
> 
> Thanks Sandy; the Coach tote has the most amazingly soft leather, rivals any Bal I own.
> 
> Yup Susan, busy for sure!  Gonna stop by LV tomorrow and buy another Neverfull in the medium size.



I am totally drawn to that style by LV. Looks like an all around super efficient tote!


----------



## PinayRN

roey said:


> J, when are we going to see your new GST?!
> 
> Thanks Sandy; the Coach tote has the most amazingly soft leather, rivals any Bal I own.
> 
> Yup Susan, busy for sure!  Gonna stop by LV tomorrow and buy another Neverfull in the medium size.



it was just shipped today. should be here in a day or two.


----------



## pbdb

from a few weeks ago....
just to add to keep this thread up and running (not that it needs it..LOL)

boy oh boy....again upside down...I really apologize for causing headaches with my pics.


----------



## tsuarsawan

Susan Lee said:


> TOTALLY helps!!! Thanks dear!
> 
> 
> Roey-wow girl you have been busy for sure!!!!!



So glad I can be of help... You would love them **S**. I hope you manage to score a pair yourself...

wow just saw your Mauboussin rings **P** 
The house of Mauboussin has amazing jewelry...Love them...Is the one on the right a Peridot?


----------



## pbdb

tsuarsawan said:


> So glad I can be of help... You would love them **S**. I hope you manage to score a pair yourself...
> 
> wow just saw your Mauboussin rings **P**
> The house of Mauboussin has amazing jewelry...Love them...Is the one on the right a Peridot?



hi my dear T, yes, both in 18k white gold: one with peridot with black mother-of-pearl inlay at the sides of the stone and another one with iolite (purplish blue) with white mother-of-pearl inlay. 
I got both because the design/style is very versatile, can be dressed up or down.

P.S. my large nightingale in brown with studs with strap is lambskin like Bal and its going to be my travel bag instead of the Bal work bags.


----------



## tsuarsawan

pbdb said:


> hi my dear T, yes, both in 18k white gold: one with peridot with black mother-of-pearl inlay at the sides of the stone and another one with iolite (purplish blue) with white mother-of-pearl inlay.
> I got both because the design/style is very versatile, can be dressed up or down.
> 
> P.S. my large nightingale in brown with studs with strap is lambskin like Bal and its going to be my travel bag instead of the Bal work bags.



I thought so...Love Mauboussin...
I was tempted myself in purchasing a Peridot ring a few years back. Opted for a Salavetti piece of earrings instead... Chaumet & Salavetti are also among my favorite houses... Have you seen the Salavetti range of late? It's pure perfection some of the designs....I have to restrain myself honestly.... I own a few pieces already but I would love to add more.....

Nightingale looks like a great travel bag, don't mind the leather either...


----------



## pbdb

tsuarsawan said:


> I thought so...Love Mauboussin...
> I was tempted myself in purchasing a Peridot ring a few years back. Opted for a Salavetti piece of earrings instead... Chaumet & Salavetti are also among my favorite houses... Have you seen the Salavetti range of late? It's pure perfection some of the designs....I have to restrain myself honestly.... I own a few pieces already but I would love to add more.....
> 
> Nightingale looks like a great travel bag, don't mind the leather either...



I have Salavetti as well....earrings with pave yellow sapphires with matching pendant (got a 18k YG chain for this)  and a pave diamond cross with pearl center in 18k WG necklace and others like Dimodolo, Salvini etc...
I know how crazy you are with your pieces as well.
Got them a few years back. Boy oh boy, just saw the Salavetti website today, and the new collection is FABULOSO!!!!!
wowowowwow. Am not looking a anything much lately, only now when you mentioned the website so it's purely drool-session for me.


----------



## tsuarsawan

pbdb said:


> I have Salavetti as well....18k YG earrings with pave yellow sapphires with matching pendant (got a 18k YG chain for this)  and a pave diamond cross with pearl center in 18k WG necklace and others like Dimodolo, Salvini etc...



Salavetti has the most elegant designs & it's craftsmanship is outstanding...

ooh dear **P**.. I really like the leather of your last Givenchy, is that lambskin? That's not the Nightingale is it? I get very  What's that style called? That leather is really interesting, don't mind it & the color looks yummy as well.... I think I prefer that to the Nightingale....


----------



## pbdb

tsuarsawan said:


> Salavetti has the most elegant designs & it's craftsmanship is outstanding...
> 
> ooh dear **P**.. I really like the leather of your last Givenchy, is that lambskin? That's not the Nightingale is it? I get very  What's that style called? That leather is really interesting, don't mind it & the color looks yummy as well.... I think I prefer that to the Nightingale....



oh yes, that's my favorite because of the leather texture and the coolness of the look, just one strap. The color is hazel and it is washed sheep leather. The style of the bag is pandora in size small.
I like the pandora more than the Nightingale because it has more character.
I just prefer the large nightingale for my travel needs. Its huge, but still manageable especially with a strap that the bal work doesnt have and the leather is soft but tough perfect for travel.


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^^What did I tell you **P**???
Keep away from the Salavettis site... Also keep away from Damiani & Chopard. Dangerous I tell ya.... Chopard is way outta my league ATM...One day dear **P**, just one fine day. I will be wearing floating diamonds all over..:giggles:
I need to win the lotto for that fashion house.....

Yes, I prefer the pandora more than the Nightingale, I like the textured leather & that color Hazel is fabulous...


----------



## stellas08

i love givenchy!!!


----------



## j0yc3

Got this new sunnies today at BG. 

Alexander McQueen cat eye sunglasses. Ready for my vacation next week


----------



## PinayRN

j0yc3 said:


> Got this new sunnies today at BG.
> 
> Alexander McQueen cat eye sunglasses. Ready for my vacation next week


I love it!!!!!


----------



## PinayRN

*Here's my very first Chanel. Always a classic...2011 Chanel Dark Silver GST*


----------



## cali_to_ny

j0yc3 said:


> Got this new sunnies today at BG.
> 
> Alexander McQueen cat eye sunglasses. Ready for my vacation next week


 
These are FABULOUS!   Please share mod pics when you can!


----------



## cali_to_ny

A little cutie:  Rebecca Minkoff *Beach House Fund* coin purse.   Love the detailed zipper pull and the leather looks just like argent (at a much more budget friendly $55!)


----------



## kiwishopper

I love RM pouches too! They are colourful and $$ friendly (well, compare to Bal haha).



cali_to_ny said:


> A little cutie: Rebecca Minkoff *Beach House Fund* coin purse.  Love the detailed zipper pull and the leather looks just like argent (at a much more budget friendly $55!)


----------



## cali_to_ny

kiwishopper said:


> I love RM pouches too! They are colourful and $$ friendly (well, compare to Bal haha).


Definitely!!   I forgot to mention the blue polka dot lining - so cute!


----------



## j0yc3

cali_to_ny said:


> These are FABULOUS! Please share mod pics when you can!


 
Will do, when I get a chance  



PinayRN said:


> I love it!!!!!


 

Thanks friend. Love your GST too. I wanted GST for years but they are kinda heavy.


----------



## mere girl

cali_to_ny said:
			
		

> A little cutie:  Rebecca Minkoff *Beach House Fund* coin purse.   Love the detailed zipper pull and the leather looks just like argent (at a much more budget friendly $55!)



Oh these are lovely - I'm off to search for these!


----------



## roey

J, the Dark Silver is amazing!  I thought you had purchased black.  This is so much better!!


----------



## lyssa01

my new mulberry carter, super cute at 50% off.

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=9133&pictureid=86973


----------



## PinayRN

roey said:
			
		

> J, the Dark Silver is amazing!  I thought you had purchased black.  This is so much better!!



thanks roey! im loving chanel right now


----------



## PinayRN

j0yc3 said:
			
		

> Will do, when I get a chance
> 
> Thanks friend. Love your GST too. I wanted GST for years but they are kinda heavy.



i dont mind the weight, kinda the same as my gh bags i think. i don't carry much anyways so it's perfect! now saving up for my next Chanel. No more Bal for me


----------



## designerdiva40

got an Alexander Wang Rocco after liking them for a couple of years


----------



## angelamaz2

designerdiva40 said:


> got an Alexander Wang Rocco after liking them for a couple of years


Beautiful buy, looks so good on u. Is this the rose gold rocco?


----------



## designerdiva40

angelamaz2 said:


> Beautiful buy, looks so good on u. Is this the rose gold rocco?



Thanks its pale gold although I would of loved the rose gold but I'm really happy I managed to get this one, I had my name on a waiting list & luckily the 2 before me were out of the country so I was next on the list


----------



## JolieChouette

I finally found another bag I like, as I'm rather disappointed with the mini giant hardware...sad because I loved these bags before. 

Although I've never really found a Prada bag I liked before, I was pleasantly surprised with this one. It's quite classic and is something I'll be able to use for a long time I love Prada's saffiano leather, it feels so much more durable and quite classic. Great size too. Had difficulty choosing between red and grey, but I went with Argilla in the end. Style is BN1786. 

I also like the inside compartments. Keeps me organised. If you guys get the chance you should check them out. Some of you might like it  Hopefully Balenciaga will make something I like in the near future


----------



## designerdiva40

JolieChouette said:


> I finally found another bag I like, as I'm rather disappointed with the mini giant hardware...sad because I loved these bags before.
> 
> Although I've never really found a Prada bag I liked before, I was pleasantly surprised with this one. It's quite classic and is something I'll be able to use for a long time I love Prada's saffiano leather, it feels so much more durable and quite classic. Great size too. Had difficulty choosing between red and grey, but I went with Argilla in the end. Style is BN1786.
> 
> I also like the inside compartments. Keeps me organised. If you guys get the chance you should check them out. Some of you might like it  Hopefully Balenciaga will make something I like in the near future



I love these, keep meaning to get one but something else always catches my eye but I plan on getting one soon......congrats


----------



## Livia1

JolieChouette said:


> I finally found another bag I like, as I'm rather disappointed with the mini giant hardware...sad because I loved these bags before.
> 
> Although I've never really found a Prada bag I liked before, I was pleasantly surprised with this one. It's quite classic and is something I'll be able to use for a long time I love Prada's saffiano leather, it feels so much more durable and quite classic. Great size too. Had difficulty choosing between red and grey, but I went with Argilla in the end. Style is BN1786.
> 
> I also like the inside compartments. Keeps me organised. If you guys get the chance you should check them out. Some of you might like it  Hopefully Balenciaga will make something I like in the near future




I saw these irl the other day and they definitely caught my eye. Very nice and great quality.
Many congrats on yours. Love the colour.


----------



## Tokyo

JolieChouette said:


> I finally found another bag I like, as I'm rather disappointed with the mini giant hardware...sad because I loved these bags before.
> 
> Although I've never really found a Prada bag I liked before, I was pleasantly surprised with this one. It's quite classic and is something I'll be able to use for a long time I love Prada's saffiano leather, it feels so much more durable and quite classic. Great size too. Had difficulty choosing between red and grey, but I went with Argilla in the end. Style is BN1786.
> 
> I also like the inside compartments. Keeps me organised. If you guys get the chance you should check them out. Some of you might like it  Hopefully Balenciaga will make something I like in the near future


 
wow...actually these bags caught my eyes too...! Congrats, the colour is sooo beautiful too!!!


----------



## Younna

Congrats on the Prada purse! It is gorgeous! I saw it last weekend as well and thought it is absolutely beautiful and elegant. 
The only thing that bothered me a bit was the visible brand name, I think I would need to get used to it.


----------



## JolieChouette

designerdiva40 said:


> I love these, keep meaning to get one but something else always catches my eye but I plan on getting one soon......congrats


It's actually a great bag. I've never really found a Prada bag I liked before. They're worth a look 


Livia1 said:


> I saw these irl the other day and they definitely caught my eye. Very nice and great quality.
> Many congrats on yours. Love the colour.


I wasn't planning on purchasing one until I saw them irl. They're not all that cheap, but considering they will last a long time, it's probably not too bad. Wish I could afford both, but not at the moment!


Tokyo said:


> wow...actually these bags caught my eyes too...! Congrats, the colour is sooo beautiful too!!!


Thank you!!


Younna said:


> Congrats on the Prada purse! It is gorgeous! I saw it last weekend as well and thought it is absolutely beautiful and elegant.
> The only thing that bothered me a bit was the visible brand name, I think I would need to get used to it.


I know I feel the same. I sometimes carry it with the logo facing towards me if I'm in a large crowd...


----------



## designerdiva40

My Valentines presents from DH & now I'm on a ban until my birthday at the end of this year. :ban::ban::ban::ban:


----------



## Livia1

designerdiva40 said:


> My Valentines presents from DH & now I'm on a ban until my birthday at the end of this year. :ban::ban::ban::ban:




Uh, I love everything in this pic!
Great choice of colour for the Celine.
Many congrats (on your very sweet hubby too ).


----------



## designerdiva40

Livia1 said:


> Uh, I love everything in this pic!
> Great choice of colour for the Celine.
> Many congrats (on your very sweet hubby too ).



Thanks for such kind words


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

designerdiva40 said:


> My Valentines presents from DH & now I'm on a ban until my birthday at the end of this year. :ban::ban::ban::ban:


 lol the perfect valentine gift ...you were right, this colour is more special than souris  ! don't you just love the drummed leather?..i am still waiting for my phantom


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Livia1 said:


> Uh, I love everything in this pic!
> Great choice of colour for the Celine.
> Many congrats (on your very sweet hubby too ).


darling , this colour is called COQUELICOT


----------



## kdo

WOW, how sweet of your hubby!  She's GORGEOUS -- perfect Valentine's day prezzy!


----------



## Livia1

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> darling , this colour is called COQUELICOT




I know, dear 
It's calling my name, isn't it


----------



## designerdiva40

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> lol the perfect valentine gift ...you were right, this colour is more special than souris  ! don't you just love the drummed leather?..i am still waiting for my phantom



Oooooh your getting a phantom then hee hee...... I saw the large & small today & they are absolutely gorgeous, can't wait to see what colour you chose, I had to stop myself from keeping the souris as well but I knew DH would probably shoot me lol


----------



## designerdiva40

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> darling , this colour is called COQUELICOT



Oh no honey this is Vermillon it's got an orange colour to it but both the reds Celine do are gorgeous


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

designerdiva40 said:


> Oh no honey this is Vermillon it's got an orange colour to it but both the reds Celine do are gorgeous


:shame:oops sorry..btw whatever it is ,it is a beauty


----------



## kamchin

designerdiva40 said:


> My Valentines presents from DH & now I'm on a ban until my birthday at the end of this year. :ban::ban::ban::ban:


Lucky gal!!!!!!
Fabulous!!!!!


----------



## Livia1

designerdiva40 said:


> Oh no honey this is Vermillon it's got an orange colour to it but both the reds Celine do are gorgeous





CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> :shame:oops sorry..btw whatever it is ,it is a beauty




She was trying to get me in trouble! That's a bad Chloeglamour


----------



## mere girl

designerdiva40 said:
			
		

> My Valentines presents from DH & now I'm on a ban until my birthday at the end of this year. :ban::ban::ban::ban:



OMG - I love this.....no seriously I LOVE this...there's only a few bags that I almost stop breathing when I see them. This is one. AMAZING!


----------



## clarimond

Love your picture! You have such a great taste and obviously a sweet DH! 


designerdiva40 said:


> My Valentines presents from DH & now I'm on a ban until my birthday at the end of this year. :ban::ban::ban::ban:


----------



## designerdiva40

mere girl said:


> OMG - I love this.....no seriously I LOVE this...there's only a few bags that I almost stop breathing when I see them. This is one. AMAZING!



Thanks honey...... I am so pleased with this after wanting one since last year when I missed out as I was out of the country when the SA phoned, there so damn hard to get hold of in the UK & even better I got it for the old price as Celine increased the price 2 weeks ago


----------



## leboudoir

from B to H...


----------



## MrsJstar

Hi Guys! So I bought my first Celine and I'm in looooove!! I'll post a mod pic as soon I get outta of my gym clothes 

Celine Black Pebble Leather Mini Luggage!!


----------



## momo721

I also jumped the Bal ship and purchased my first Celine. I can't wait for UPS to drop off! Seems like a lot of Bal lovers are exploring Celine these days...


----------



## imlvholic

I cheated on Bal big time, 2 new Celine Micros coming & i thought i'd never buy any LVs again, but everytime i see the Artsy Mono, my eyes always follows. So good looking... Finally, i got it. 

I'm taking a break from buying Bal for now, just looking & admiring everyones new Bal purchases. I have enough to rotate w/ my other new loves.


----------



## luciabugia

Went to Paris during Valentine's Day and bought something from Bal but bought this bag too..







Mulberry Alexa.  Never have anything from Mulberry before but I have to say I love it!  Took her out for a spin today..


----------



## roey

I checked out the Celine in Barneys a couple weeks ago and the leather is beautiful.  If my style were less casual I would have considered one.  Congrats on your two!

We have the same LV thoughts!  I never thought I would buy another after selling my Speedy years ago but gravitated back last month - 3 bags, a pouchette cles, and pouchette accessories.  I have my eye on the Delightful now but it will be awhile before I can make another purchase.  The Artsy is SO classy - would love to see a mod pic on you.



imlvholic said:


> I cheated on Bal big time, 2 new Celine Micros coming & i thought i'd never buy any LVs again, but everytime i see the Artsy Mono, my eyes always follows. So good looking... Finally, i got it.
> 
> I'm taking a break from buying Bal for now, just looking & admiring everyones new Bal purchases. I have enough to rotate w/ my other new loves.


----------



## imlvholic

roey said:


> I checked out the Celine in Barneys a couple weeks ago and the leather is beautiful.  If my style were less casual I would have considered one.  Congrats on your two!
> 
> We have the same LV thoughts!  I never thought I would buy another after selling my Speedy years ago but gravitated back last month - 3 bags, a pouchette cles, and pouchette accessories.  I have my eye on the Delightful now but it will be awhile before I can make another purchase.  The Artsy is SO classy - would love to see a mod pic on you.



Thanks Roey. I'm getting hooked on Celine lately & really enjoying these bags. Everytime i see the price on the mGH, i really can't see paying that much for what looks like an RH.  I see so many Bal sisters at Celine now. Lol...

Delightful... I'm so out of the loop on LV, i had to check it... 
Ok, saw it! i think it's such a classy bag too just like the Artsy. Simple hobo w/ minimal harDware, great bag. I'll post some mod pics w/ my Artsy soon, the handle is getting more comfortable now after hangging it at home for a week. I really love it! I'm eyeing on the Azur Artsy now or maybe if they decide to make the Damier Ebene. 

So, what othe 3 LV bags did you get?  cheater...


----------



## NYCavalier

My new black 35 togo birkin!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PinayRN

*I'm loving Chanel. Here's my second one.*


----------



## designerdiva40

Got my second Celine yesterday in London & I love the colour.

Souris mini luggage


----------



## designerdiva40

NYCavalier said:


> My new black 35 togo birkin!!!!!!!!!!!!



OMG lucky you, I love it & this is one bag that's high on my wish list but its so hard to find one.....Congrats


----------



## LuvAllBags

NYCavalier said:


> My new black 35 togo birkin!!!!!!!!!!!!


Beautiful! I love togo. Congrats!


----------



## LuvAllBags

PinayRN said:


> *I'm loving Chanel. Here's my second one.*


Nothing better than a red Chanel! Beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## designerdiva40

PinayRN said:


> *I'm loving Chanel. Here's my second one.*



OMG I love red Chanel bags but your little girl is adorable.....congrats


----------



## hrhsunshine

My MINTY Prada in pewter metallic calfskin with shiny gunmetal hardware.
Will be a great bag for going out in the evenings!  So excited!  This is my first ever metallic!


----------



## LuvAllBags

hrhsunshine said:


> My MINTY Prada in pewter metallic calfskin with shiny gunmetal hardware.
> Will be a great bag for going out in the evenings!  So excited!  This is my first ever metallic!


Love it! Looks like it will be comfy to carry.


----------



## roey

I got two Neverfulls in Damier Ebene - MM and GM - and the Totally MM in mono.  Azur is really pretty but I was afraid of color transfer so decided to pass.

Can't wait to see your Artsy!  Make sure you are careful wearing it with sleeveless tops as the canvas will crack if it comes in contact with deoderant.  Some LV members had issues with their Artsys and cracking.



imlvholic said:


> Thanks Roey. I'm getting hooked on Celine lately & really enjoying these bags. Everytime i see the price on the mGH, i really can't see paying that much for what looks like an RH. I see so many Bal sisters at Celine now. Lol...
> 
> Delightful... I'm so out of the loop on LV, i had to check it...
> Ok, saw it! i think it's such a classy bag too just like the Artsy. Simple hobo w/ minimal harDware, great bag. I'll post some mod pics w/ my Artsy soon, the handle is getting more comfortable now after hangging it at home for a week. I really love it! I'm eyeing on the Azur Artsy now or maybe if they decide to make the Damier Ebene.
> 
> So, what othe 3 LV bags did you get?  cheater...


----------



## roey

Great Chanel J!  You crossed over at a good time.


----------



## ochels

some of my new babies from the recent eurotrip  bought the pandora bag on sale from Lafayette!!  a bargain!! sorry for the poor photo quality


----------



## imlvholic

roey said:


> I got two Neverfulls in Damier Ebene - MM and GM - and the Totally MM in mono.  Azur is really pretty but I was afraid of color transfer so decided to pass.
> 
> Can't wait to see your Artsy!  Make sure you are careful wearing it with sleeveless tops as the canvas will crack if it comes in contact with deoderant.  Some LV members had issues with their Artsys and cracking.



Really? Thanks for the warning,  i'll keep it in mind. Though the canvas doesn't really touch on my armpit, there's still a little gap maybe because I'm petite, but that's good to know.  I really like this bag.


----------



## PinayRN

roey said:
			
		

> Great Chanel J!  You crossed over at a good time.



there are soooo many styles i can't keep track of! i will stay with the classic like you said and will save up for my first classic flap before the next price increase.  i hope to find one with shw or all black hw.


----------



## momo721

PinayRN said:
			
		

> there are soooo many styles i can't keep track of! i will stay with the classic like you said and will save up for my first classic flap before the next price increase.  i hope to find one with shw or all black hw.



I am doing the same thing! I love your new red Chanel! I'm saving up for my first black flap before next price increase!


----------



## LuvAllBags

ochels said:


> some of my new babies from the recent eurotrip  bought the pandora bag on sale from Lafayette!!  a bargain!! sorry for the poor photo quality


Love all your new finds!


----------



## anika01

just want to share what i got in the mail today!!! (excuse the messy room!)
my new-to-me *Chanel Cambon Medium  










*


----------



## jayne01

Just received this McQ Alexander McQueen Stepney tote yesterday...they weren't kidding when they named the color neon pink! I think it's fun considering I usually tend toward neutral bags...but it's also really loud & I'm still undecided on whether or not to keep it. Any opinions?


----------



## jayne01

ochels said:


> some of my new babies from the recent eurotrip  bought the pandora bag on sale from Lafayette!!  a bargain!! sorry for the poor photo quality


 Love your Pandora and that McQueen scarf is AMAZING!  Congrats!


----------



## designerdiva40

Cheated with this beauty, after wanting it for over a year but kept getting side tracked with other designers so nothing was distracting me this time & I left the store with this beauty.


----------



## LuvAllBags

designerdiva40 said:


> Cheated with this beauty, after wanting it for over a year but kept getting side tracked with other designers so nothing was distracting me this time & I left the store with this beauty.


I love it. The perfect Prada! Gorgeous color too.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

another celine purchase for me   celine mini in navy blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




comparison picture with dark night 2012 , they are almost the same shade


----------



## klow-chloe'

Can't take my eyes off you navy mini luggage   so amazing!!!!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

klow-chloe' said:


> Can't take my eyes off you navy mini luggage   so amazing!!!!


ciao sweet KLOW ... thank you so much  , when will you receive your phantom? please post lots of pictures


----------



## klow-chloe'

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> ciao sweet KLOW ... thank you so much  , when will you receive your phantom? please post lots of pictures



Hope it will arrive here sometime next week.  I will post some pics then


----------



## Livia1

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> another celine purchase for me   celine mini in navy blue





The perfect dark blue for you 
Many congrats, dear.
Will write soon


----------



## CaptainMandy

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:
			
		

> another celine purchase for me   celine mini in navy blue
> 
> comparison picture with dark night 2012 , they are almost the same shade



The dark blue BAL is so lovely!! Is that town with rose gold hardware?


----------



## CaptainMandy

My 2nd pre-loved LV, got it today-so vintage!


----------



## Lynx13

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:
			
		

> another celine purchase for me   celine mini in navy blue
> 
> comparison picture with dark night 2012 , they are almost the same shade



Both amazing bags!  Congrats and thank you for the comparison pics!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

CaptainMandy said:


> My 2nd pre-loved LV, got it today-so vintage!
> 
> View attachment 1632105
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1632106


ohh usually i am not a big fan of lv , but i must say that this style is so cute!!  yes my bag is a dark night town


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Lynx13 said:


> Both amazing bags! Congrats and thank you for the comparison pics!


 thanks  )


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Livia1 said:


> The perfect dark blue for you
> Many congrats, dear.
> Will write soon


thank you so much my sweet *S(i just realized you aren't on fb anymore...i wanted to show you this beauty  ..not mine ....but probably soon .....)


----------



## Livia1

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:
			
		

> thank you so much my sweet *S(i just realized you aren't on fb anymore...i wanted to show you this beauty  ..not mine ....but probably soon .....)



Omg - omg - omg! 
Are you kidding? Is this for real? Don't mess with me. 
This is my dream clutch *love*!
Btw, I'm still on FB but it crashed today in a lot of countries including Denmark.


----------



## cupcakegirl

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> thank you so much my sweet *S(i just realized you aren't on fb anymore...i wanted to show you this beauty  ..not mine ....but probably soon .....)



Oh my CHLOEGLAMOUR!  This is gorgeous!!! 
_What is it?_  Is it a new style of clutch?  Or is it the flat clutch w/ RH?  Don't know if I've ever seen this style before...


----------



## cupcakegirl

Livia1 said:


> Omg - omg - omg!
> Are you kidding? *Is this for real? Don't mess with me.*
> This is my dream clutch *love*!
> Btw, I'm still on FB but it crashed today in a lot of countries including Denmark.



:lolots: Too funny.

I'd love to know more about this clutch too!


----------



## LuvAllBags

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> another celine purchase for me   celine mini in navy blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comparison picture with dark night 2012 , they are almost the same shade


Wow, beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## CaptainMandy

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> thank you so much my sweet *S(i just realized you aren't on fb anymore...i wanted to show you this beauty ..not mine ....but probably soon .....)


 
 CHLOEGLAMOUR, the red BAL clutch is soooooooo lovely!!


----------



## CaptainMandy

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> ohh usually i am not a big fan of lv , but i must say that this style is so cute!! yes my bag is a dark night town


 
Me either, not big fan for LV, currently I only have 2 in my collection and both are pre-loved, so does it mean LV vintage is more stylish than new collection?


----------



## maggiesze1

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> thank you so much my sweet *S(i just realized you aren't on fb anymore...i wanted to show you this beauty  ..not mine ....but probably soon .....)



WOW!!   Details please?


----------



## ruthfmc

I'm in love....


----------



## AJ1025

ruthfmc said:


> I'm in love....



That is spectacular- what an _amazing_ color!!


----------



## Livia1

cupcakegirl said:


> :lolots: Too funny.
> 
> I'd love to know more about this clutch too!




Hey cupcake, the measurements are 29cmX22cm just like the old Flat Clutch (I checked with my black GGH FC, it's the same).
I looked at some pics of the old RH FC and it is a bit different as the front zipper sits a bit lower on the old one for instance.
I must say, I prefer this new RH FC. I think it's quite perfect, including the short tassels


----------



## designerdiva40

I have added another Celine to my growing collection, I never thought I would get this bag as its so popular & waiting lists every where but I was determined & put my name on all the waiting lists in the UK.....So here she is Miss Trapeze.











And a pic of my triplets


----------



## cupcakegirl

Livia1 said:


> Hey cupcake, the measurements are 29cmX22cm just like the old Flat Clutch (I checked with my black GGH FC, it's the same).
> I looked at some pics of the old RH FC and it is a bit different as the front zipper sits a bit lower on the old one for instance.
> I must say, I prefer this new RH FC. *I think it's quite perfect*, including the short tassels



Thanks so much for the info, Livia!  I couldn't agree more... it IS perfect.


----------



## Melisande R.

It's a YSL Rive Gauche, in chocolate.  Amazing leather.


----------



## PinayRN

here's my 3rd Chanel purchase this year...Black Quilted Caviar WOC!


----------



## designerdiva40

PinayRN said:


> here's my 3rd Chanel purchase this year...Black Quilted Caviar WOC!



OMG your DD is just adorable & she already has her on your Chanel


----------



## designerdiva40

ruthfmc said:


> I'm in love....



I love this colour & looks gorgeous on you


----------



## smally

PinayRN said:


> here's my 3rd Chanel purchase this year...Black Quilted Caviar WOC!



OMG, that looks fabulous , what a perfect modelling pic from your dd


----------



## Melisande R.

Darling baby wearing Chanel - it's good to bring them up properly!


----------



## Magda5

Wow, so many lovely purchases!!! I especially love the orchid ps1 (reminds me of my 08 amethyst bal) and the celine! 

I've recently gotten ahold of these studded boots by chloe, but can't decide which to keep.  red or black?  thought my fellow Bal lovers would understand (they seem a bit edgier than most chloe)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/76645068@N04/


----------



## LuvAllBags

Magda5 said:


> Wow, so many lovely purchases!!! I especially love the orchid ps1 (reminds me of my 08 amethyst bal) and the celine!
> 
> I've recently gotten ahold of these studded boots by chloe, but can't decide which to keep.  red or black?  thought my fellow Bal lovers would understand (they seem a bit edgier than most chloe)
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/76645068@N04/


Both are fantastic, but I really love those black. Congrats! Fab choice!


----------



## Bommie

ruthfmc said:


> I'm in love....


nice color.. i'm in love too


----------



## purses & pugs

Magda5 said:


> Wow, so many lovely purchases!!! I especially love the orchid ps1 (reminds me of my 08 amethyst bal) and the celine!
> 
> I've recently gotten ahold of these studded boots by chloe, but can't decide which to keep.  red or black?  thought my fellow Bal lovers would understand (they seem a bit edgier than most chloe)
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/76645068@N04/



OMG, I absolutely love these Chloe boots If you have other black boots in your wardrobe I'd keep the red ones, they are so special and super cool!


----------



## purses & pugs

I just bough a few golden items







Been drooling over this Michael Kors Jet Set Sport watch for quite some time now and finally it's mine!






Marc by Marc Jacobs flats, perfect for spring






Marc by Marc Jacobs necklace:


----------



## LuvAllBags

purses & pugs said:


> I just bough a few golden items
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been drooling over this Michael Kors Jet Set Sport watch for quite some time now and finally it's mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs flats, perfect for spring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs necklace:


Love your golden finds! I love that watch too. So classy, and it really stands out. Can't wait to see how you pair them with your Bals!


----------



## tsuarsawan

ooh very nice *AM,* congrats my dear friend. :kiss: You go girl, you so deserve these goodies.


----------



## LuvAllBags

PinayRN said:


> here's my 3rd Chanel purchase this year...Black Quilted Caviar WOC!


Cutest pic ever of your little one! Love the bag too.


----------



## purses & pugs

LuvAllBags said:


> Love your golden finds! I love that watch too. So classy, and it really stands out. Can't wait to see how you pair them with your Bals!



Thanks! I really love this watch and I want to wear it with lots of bracelets for a bling-bling look



tsuarsawan said:


> ooh very nice *AM,* congrats my dear friend. :kiss: You go girl, you so deserve these goodies.



Thank you so much sweetie Needed some new blingy stuff in my life


----------



## Melisande R.

The golden items are TDF.  Congratulations!  (Great style)


----------



## Melisande R.

Personally, I like the red boots - those are amazing.  I'd go all the way with this edgy style and keep the red boots - what a difference they'll make to an outfit!


----------



## shelzbags

OOOOh, Purses & Pugs, we're watch twins!!! I wear mine all the time and love it. Now if only I could be bag twins with you---you've got such a great collection! Congrats on your purchases!


----------



## purses & pugs

Melisande R. said:


> The golden items are TDF.  Congratulations!  (Great style)



Thank you



shelzbags said:


> OOOOh, Purses & Pugs, we're watch twins!!! I wear mine all the time and love it. Now if only I could be bag twins with you---you've got such a great collection! Congrats on your purchases!



Lol thanks, you're sweet Great to hear you love your MK watch, I have a feeling it will be my new favorite (but my Tag will always be my "work horse" watch)


----------



## steph22

ruthfmc said:


> I'm in love....



Stunning colour!


----------



## Magda5

purses & pugs said:


> I just bough a few golden items
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been drooling over this Michael Kors Jet Set Sport watch for quite some time now and finally it's mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs flats, perfect for spring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs necklace:



Great choices! I also have this watch and it is my absolute favorite.  Congrats!

Thanks also for the input on the boots.  I also love them but its been so hard to choose just one pair! Guess this is how it goes with such things...


----------



## klow-chloe'

Please forgive me I've been a Bal cheater 
LV Leopard Stole











Celine Mini Luggage in Orange










Celine Bi-Color Cabas in Hibiscus


----------



## purses & pugs

Magda5 said:


> Great choices! I also have this watch and it is my absolute favorite.  Congrats!
> 
> Thanks also for the input on the boots.  I also love them but its been so hard to choose just one pair! Guess this is how it goes with such things...



Thank you! Seems there are a few people here that owns this watch and I'm pleased to heart that everybody loves it

I'd have a hard time choosing between the Chole boots too... but I stand by my choice and would still keep the red ones!


----------



## purses & pugs

klow-chloe' said:


> Please forgive me I've been a Bal cheater
> LV Leopard Stole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine Mini Luggage in Orange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine Bi-Color Cabas in Hibiscus



Love it!! That LV stole goes perfectly with your Coq City, what a great pair! The Celine goodies ain't bad either


----------



## kiwishopper

Bet good "cheats" though!!! I especially love that LV stole!!





klow-chloe' said:


> Please forgive me I've been a Bal cheater
> LV Leopard Stole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine Mini Luggage in Orange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine Bi-Color Cabas in Hibiscus


----------



## klow-chloe'

purses & pugs said:


> Love it!! That LV stole goes perfectly with your Coq City, what a great pair! The Celine goodies ain't bad either


 
Hey sweetie thank you for the kind words. I find I used a lot of the Brown leopard I got couple years ago and I just fall in love with this color so you know the rest of the story 
The Celine goddies are my new love


----------



## klow-chloe'

kiwishopper said:


> Bet good "cheats" though!!! I especially love that LV stole!!


 
You too look like you really enjoyed the sun with your mini lipstick


----------



## LuvAllBags

klow-chloe' said:


> Please forgive me I've been a Bal cheater
> LV Leopard Stole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine Mini Luggage in Orange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine Bi-Color Cabas in Hibiscus


OMG!!! Congrats on your new beauties! I adore the scarf; what great colors. The orange Celine is so stunning...I wish Bal would make a bright orange. I am absolutely in love with your Cabas. Love, love the orange/fuschia combo.


----------



## SkyBlueDay

klow-chloe' said:


> Please forgive me I've been a Bal cheater
> LV Leopard Stole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine Mini Luggage in Orange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i775.photobucket.com/albums/yy33/klow-chloe/Celine/Celine12MiniLuggageOrange8.jpg[/IMG
> 
> 
> Celine Bi-Color Cabas in Hibiscus
> 
> [IMG]http://i775.photobucket.com/albums/yy33/klow-chloe/Celine/CabasBi-Color3.jpg



Lovely! If you are going to cheat, you may as well do it in style.

Klow, is that a zipper all the way across the top edge of the main compartment of your Orange Celine?


----------



## klow-chloe'

SkyBlueDay said:


> Lovely! If you are going to cheat, you may as well do it in style.
> 
> Klow, is that a zipper all the way across the top edge of the main compartment of your Orange Celine?


 
I would say yes. this is how it looks.


----------



## pbdb

klow-chloe' said:


> I would say yes. this is how it looks.



Nice non-Bal haul, klow !!!
It's obvious why it's impossible to resist them!!
Enjoy and wear them in the best of health!!


----------



## klow-chloe'

pbdb said:


> Nice non-Bal haul, klow !!!
> It's obvious why it's impossible to resist them!!
> Enjoy and wear them in the best of health!!


 
Thanks pbdb 
I know I'm bad


----------



## SkyBlueDay

klow-chloe' said:


> I would say yes. this is how it looks.



Thank you!


----------



## jwessels

dorasonia said:


> My May purchases:
> 
> Alexander Wang Baby Rocco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Halfmoon WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV Scarf


 

OH WOW love the alexander wang and chanel bag!!! GORGEOUS!!! finally the scarf will mixed perfectly together with these wonderful treasures!  thank you for sharing!


----------



## melovepurse

cheating on balenciaga...with louis v. adorable Alma BB - so tiny and soooo cute!


----------



## klow-chloe'

That's Alma BB is soooooooooo cute!


----------



## klow-chloe'

Celine small phantom in flesh 
Out in the sun 






In the shade


----------



## angelamaz2

klow-chloe' said:


> Celine small phantom in flesh
> Out in the sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the shade


You've finally got ur flesh phantom its beautiful! Is it really big compared to ur mini?


----------



## melovepurse

Your Celine bags are so pretty! Congrats!! 



klow-chloe' said:


> Celine small phantom in flesh
> Out in the sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the shade


----------



## klow-chloe'

angelamaz2 said:


> You've finally got ur flesh phantom its beautiful! Is it really big compared to ur mini?



Yes I finally got it and i really love the color. It is bigger than the mini the base is much wider than the mini and I would like to carry with the wings stick out


----------



## klow-chloe'

melovepurse said:


> Your Celine bags are so pretty! Congrats!!



Thank you very much melovepurse


----------



## stellaas

klow-chloe' said:


> Celine small phantom in flesh
> Out in the sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the shade



the color is super pretty!!


----------



## tsuarsawan

Congrats *klow-chloe'*! Who could blame you? I'm loving this min phantom, the size is perfect & love the soft colour. Enjoy this babe & all your other goodies, your LV stole is awesome & is perfect with your Coq RH City...


----------



## LuvAllBags

klow-chloe' said:


> Celine small phantom in flesh
> Out in the sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the shade


Wow! Fabulous! Congrats!


----------



## SkyBlueDay

klow-chloe' said:


> I would say yes. this is how it looks.



Thank you!


----------



## klow-chloe'

Alexander McQueen Leopard Skull cashmere and silk-blend scarf in Fuchia.


----------



## LuvAllBags

klow-chloe' said:


> Alexander McQueen Leopard Skull cashmere and silk-blend scarf in Fuchia.


Love your scarf, and it looks so perfect with your Bal!


----------



## klow-chloe'

Thanks LuvAllBags 

Love mytheresa 
Isable Marnat  SAILOR CANVAS BOOTS WITH FRINGE 













And the sale item from NAP got this a little while back : Etoile Isabel Marant  Leopard Cord Jacket with leather collar


----------



## kiwishopper

This picture is so beautiful, the colours everything 




klow-chloe' said:


> Alexander McQueen Leopard Skull cashmere and silk-blend scarf in Fuchia.


----------



## French75

just bought this Iro jacket ! It is highly coveted in France, this summer and beautiful, but I hope I'll be able to wear it as i'm kind of shy with sequins. But the name of the jacket is actually my first name !!  How could I resist ?


----------



## sweetk

French75 said:
			
		

> just bought this Iro jacket ! It is highly coveted in France, this summer and beautiful, but I hope I'll be able to wear it as i'm kind of shy with sequins. But the name of the jacket is actually my first name !!  How could I resist ?



ok WHAT is that jacket, I'm obsessed. more details please! mod pics as a triple bonus.


----------



## fettfleck

Celine pebbled camel Mini Luggage

Here she went to work with me, then shopping shoes and finally a rest at the fabulous Pain quotidienne!


----------



## French75

sweetk said:


> ok WHAT is that jacket, I'm obsessed. more details please! mod pics as a triple bonus.


ahha thanks !! The jacket is by IRO and just hit the stores (I also saw it on NAP). From the moment people have started to see it on pictures in January (the pics I posted here) they've been talking about it (I follow IRO on facebook lol), it's the masterpiece of the collection (it's the Barbara jacket). I'll make modeling shots !! It will look great with a very simple outfit of course, like white tee and jeans, I think


----------



## petot

French, I LOVE the jacket! I am going to start hunting for it 
Does it come in one color only?
What is NAP? Do they ship internationally?


----------



## French75

petot said:


> French, I LOVE the jacket! I am going to start hunting for it
> Does it come in one color only?
> What is NAP? Do they ship internationally?


 
Thanks !! Yes it only comes in blue
Were do you live ? 
NAP is net-a-porter.com, it's international
I also saw some of them on matchesfashion.com (in UK)and they do ship internationally
The jacket just hit the stores and the online sellers, but apparently they sell very fast lol


----------



## mere girl

fettfleck said:


> Celine pebbled camel Mini Luggage
> 
> Here she went to work with me, then shopping shoes and finally a rest at the fabulous Pain quotidienne!
> 
> View attachment 1655521


 oooh....that is such a stunning bag! I could be really quite tempted by this brand


----------



## petot

French75 said:


> Thanks !! Yes it only comes in blue
> Were do you live ?
> NAP is net-a-porter.com, it's international
> I also saw some of them on matchesfashion.com (in UK)and they do ship internationally
> The jacket just hit the stores and the online sellers, but apparently they sell very fast lol


Thanks for the info!
Now how is the sizing? If I may ask, what size do you wear and how does it fit you?


----------



## French75

petot said:


> Thanks for the info!
> Now how is the sizing? If I may ask, what size do you wear and how does it fit you?


 
It's a loose style, I think it runs true to size. I'm usually a size 38 (french), in UK I think it's 10, in US  6. I'm 1,70m tall, I  bought a size 2 (the only one left in the store) and it is just fine


----------



## CeeJay

fettfleck said:


> Celine pebbled camel Mini Luggage
> 
> Here she went to work with me, then shopping shoes and finally a rest at the fabulous Pain quotidienne!
> 
> View attachment 1655521




Oh .. YUM & YUM (CELINE pebble Camel & Pain Quotidienne!).  Cannot figure out why they don't open one in my town .. urrrrrggghhh!


----------



## CeeJay

My latest creation .. a "Bondage" ring with LOTS of diamonds!!  This should really shake things up at work - HA HA!


----------



## artsygirl

klow-chloe' said:


> Celine small phantom in flesh
> Out in the sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the shade



Wow! That is soooo pretty! Drool!


----------



## artsygirl

French75 said:


> just bought this Iro jacket ! It is highly coveted in France, this summer and beautiful, but I hope I'll be able to wear it as i'm kind of shy with sequins. But the name of the jacket is actually my first name !!  How could I resist ?



Holy cow *B*! That's one funky jacket! I looove it!


----------



## CeeJay

French75 said:
			
		

> just bought this Iro jacket ! It is highly coveted in France, this summer and beautiful, but I hope I'll be able to wear it as i'm kind of shy with sequins. But the name of the jacket is actually my first name !!  How could I resist ?



Gorge!!!!!!!  C'mon now *French*!!!  Gotta get your  rock on girlfriend!!  Tres bien!!


----------



## klow-chloe'

tsuarsawan said:


> Congrats *klow-chloe'*! Who could blame you? I'm loving this min phantom, the size is perfect & love the soft colour. Enjoy this babe & all your other goodies, your LV stole is awesome & is perfect with your Coq RH City...


 
Thnaks sweetie!!
I know I've been a bit naughty


----------



## klow-chloe'

LuvAllBags said:


> Wow! Fabulous! Congrats!


 
Thank you


----------



## klow-chloe'

French75 said:


> just bought this Iro jacket ! It is highly coveted in France, this summer and beautiful, but I hope I'll be able to wear it as i'm kind of shy with sequins. But the name of the jacket is actually my first name !!  How could I resist ?


 
LOVE the jacket!! 

You're ROCK!!


----------



## klow-chloe'

fettfleck said:


> Celine pebbled camel Mini Luggage
> 
> Here she went to work with me, then shopping shoes and finally a rest at the fabulous Pain quotidienne!
> 
> View attachment 1655521


 
It's gorgeous, congrats.


----------



## klow-chloe'

CeeJay said:


> My latest creation .. a "Bondage" ring with LOTS of diamonds!! This should really shake things up at work - HA HA!


 
Holy Comoly!!

It's stunning!!


----------



## fettfleck

mere girl said:


> oooh....that is such a stunning bag! I could be really quite tempted by this brand



Thank you! Ja, that brand is highly addictive! So be careful. 



CeeJay said:


> Oh .. YUM & YUM (CELINE pebble Camel & Pain Quotidienne!).  Cannot figure out why they don't open one in my town .. urrrrrggghhh!



Thanx my dear. 



CeeJay said:


> My latest creation .. a "Bondage" ring with LOTS of diamonds!!  This should really shake things up at work - HA HA!



This is wicked cool!


----------



## pbdb

CeeJay said:


> My latest creation .. a "Bondage" ring with LOTS of diamonds!!  This should really shake things up at work - HA HA!



Do you also work with black diamonds?


----------



## CeeJay

pbdb said:
			
		

> Do you also work with black diamonds?



Yes, quite a bit actually!  I really love the colored Diamonds (especially Red), alas .. they are a lot more expensive than they used to be.


----------



## pbdb

CeeJay said:


> Yes, quite a bit actually!  I really love the colored Diamonds (especially Red), alas .. they are a lot more expensive than they used to be.



Would love to see some of your creations with the black, if Ok with you.


----------



## designerdiva40

Mothers Day pressie from DH






A little something I ordered from the Chanel boutique in Harrods


----------



## mere girl

That's really lovely - I got a bunch of daffodils but I suppose it's the thought that counts! 



designerdiva40 said:


> Mothers Day pressie from DH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little something I ordered from the Chanel boutique in Harrods


----------



## designerdiva40

mere girl said:


> That's really lovely - I got a bunch of daffodils but I suppose it's the thought that counts!



Hee hee you made me laugh S & your rights its the thought that counts as long as he didn't pinch them from someone's garden


----------



## mere girl

designerdiva40 said:


> Hee hee you made me laugh S & your rights its the thought that counts as long as he didn't pinch them from someone's garden


:giggles: well we do have acres of them and he didn't actually pick them himself!


----------



## designerdiva40

mere girl said:


> :giggles: well we do have acres of them and he didn't actually pick them himself!



 Please don't tell me he got the children to do it for him lol

Hows your bag buying going, had any bargains lately ?


----------



## mere girl

designerdiva40 said:


> Please don't tell me he got the children to do it for him lol
> 
> Hows your bag buying going, had any bargains lately ?


 no more bag buying for me - I'm Bal content!!


----------



## designerdiva40

mere girl said:


> no more bag buying for me - I'm Bal content!!



:giggles::giggles: Hmmmm somehow I'm not believing you


----------



## oreo713

That it one gorgeous ring!   May I ask where one would find a ring like that?  I would love to get one.  



CeeJay said:


> My latest creation .. a "Bondage" ring with LOTS of diamonds!! This should really shake things up at work - HA HA!


----------



## klow-chloe'

Celine Mini Luggage in Dune love:


----------



## klow-chloe'




----------



## French75

Looove this !!! OMG all the Celine bags look so fantastic.... congratulations !!!



klow-chloe' said:


>


----------



## Julierose

There is this amazing store called Trash and Vaudville in the Village in NYC. Anyway, they have gorgeous moto jackets, in really thick leather, available in every color under the sun! My good friend Karen got the cobalt blue moto jacket.......and I fell in LOVE with this gorgeous PINK leather moto jacket! It has silver zips and black outlining! The leather is super thick and rich! 
(please excuse the modeling shots, they were taken quickly in a Chipotle! LOL)


----------



## designerdiva40

klow-chloe' said:


>



Love the colour Dune....Congrats sweetie


----------



## klow-chloe'

designerdiva40 said:


> Love the colour Dune....Congrats sweetie


 
Thank you sweetie.  
Hope you get your beloved Trapeze bag real soon


----------



## MrsJstar

*Sorry Bal I cheated!! Presenting my 'New' Chanel Single Flap Jumbo with Gold hardware!!*


----------



## CaptainMandy

Well, also a Chanel here..S/S12 2.55 from Cambon in metallic plum&#57605;


----------



## tsuarsawan

klow-chloe' said:


>




Congrats *klow-chloe*, Dune is such a gorgeous color.


MrsJstar said:


> *Sorry Bal I cheated!! Presenting my 'New' Chanel Single Flap Jumbo with Gold hardware!!*




It looks stunning on you, love it. 



CaptainMandy said:


> Well, also a Chanel here..S/S12 2.55 from Cambon in metallic plum&#57605;
> 
> View attachment 1664502



This is just beautiful, huge congrats.


----------



## klow-chloe'

^ thank you so much sweetie


----------



## lolakitten

This Rachel Roy top:


----------



## Frazzled

I've been doing a bit of shopping lately.  As I'm preggers its all about accessories right now and I went a bit mad (by my standards).  Got a little Bottega Veneta coin purse (very impressed with BV), some suede Tods flats for spring, a no-name scarf and a Hermes Farandole necklace (anniversary gift from DH)!!  All posing in front of my new Bal beauty - 2007 Violet GSH Day


----------



## Indiana

Gorgeous haul, Frazzled and you deserve a bit of pampering.  

Particularly love the Bal., 07 Violet Twin!


----------



## MrsJstar

tsuarsawan said:


> Congrats *klow-chloe*, Dune is such a gorgeous color.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks stunning on you, love it.
> 
> 
> 
> This is just beautiful, huge congrats.


Thank you!!!


----------



## CaptainMandy

tsuarsawan said:
			
		

> Congrats klow-chloe, Dune is such a gorgeous color.
> 
> It looks stunning on you, love it.
> 
> This is just beautiful, huge congrats.



Thank u, dear


----------



## CaptainMandy

Frazzled said:
			
		

> I've been doing a bit of shopping lately.  As I'm preggers its all about accessories right now and I went a bit mad (by my standards).  Got a little Bottega Veneta coin purse (very impressed with BV), some suede Tods flats for spring, a no-name scarf and a Hermes Farandole necklace (anniversary gift from DH)!!  All posing in front of my new Bal beauty - 2007 Violet GSH Day



Beauty!!! Dreamy colors 4 all! Congrates


----------



## Frazzled

Indiana said:


> Gorgeous haul, Frazzled and you deserve a bit of pampering.
> 
> Particularly love the Bal., 07 Violet Twin!





CaptainMandy said:


> Beauty!!! Dreamy colors 4 all! Congrates



Thanks Indiana and CaptainMandy! I'm really loving the colours for spring.


----------



## delmilano

Bought my first Jerome Dreyfuss bag, Igor style, this brand is very famous in France, found it really cool and am glad i gave it a go.


----------



## luvpandas8

Got this...


----------



## vikianderson

delmilano said:


> Bought my first Jerome Dreyfuss bag, Igor style, this brand is very famous in France, found it really cool and am glad i gave it a go.



i loved this **Del** when i read about it in your blog  this would have been my color choice too, it's gorgey!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

delmilano said:


> Bought my first Jerome Dreyfuss bag, Igor style, this brand is very famous in France, found it really cool and am glad i gave it a go.


 i already told you it is so pretty ,and it looks great on you.. but forgot to say that i  also love the leather  ! bravo buddy


----------



## CaptainMandy

What I got today: YSL patent leather clutch in grape color! It's quite roomy and I addict 2 purple&#58386;&#58386;


----------



## CaptainMandy

The clutch on me&#58396;


----------



## Julija

CaptainMandy said:


> What I got today: YSL patent leather clutch in grape color! It's quite roomy and I addict 2 purple&#58386;&#58386;
> 
> View attachment 1680025



It's so gorgeous, congrats! I was browsing the exact same clutch, but I found only grey and blue colours and didn't like neither. But yours is drop dead.
Where did you get it from if you don't mind me asking, I just love purple!
Congrats!


----------



## CaptainMandy

Julija said:
			
		

> It's so gorgeous, congrats! I was browsing the exact same clutch, but I found only grey and blue colours and didn't like neither. But yours is drop dead.
> Where did you get it from if you don't mind me asking, I just love purple!
> Congrats!



Dear, happy 2 hear that u r a purple lover 2&#57605;, I got it in HK.


----------



## delmilano

vikianderson said:


> i loved this **Del** when i read about it in your blog  this would have been my color choice too, it's gorgey!



Thanks dearest *V* , i just came back from london (went back there for work this time). I find the Dreyfuss bag very practical and this color is so pretty.


----------



## delmilano

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> i already told you it is so pretty ,and it looks great on you.. but forgot to say that i  also love the leather  ! bravo buddy



you are a sweet enabler my bella buddy, i jumped in when you told me you approved this bag.


----------



## delmilano

CaptainMandy said:


> The clutch on me&#58396;
> 
> View attachment 1680028



Such a lovely clutch, lovely color as well.


----------



## CaptainMandy

delmilano said:
			
		

> Such a lovely clutch, lovely color as well.



Thank u, delmilano&#58373;


----------



## twinklestar

Bought Givenchy Pandora Medium with my Bal City RH Black in the background.


----------



## leamb

i've been cheating on bal!!

two new additions have been non-bal purchases hehe

Wanted to post this particular bag here cos it's SO much like magenta, i thought u guys should see it!

My Proenza Schouler PS1 Pouch.. In Orchid!!






Loving the color!





and next to my Tangerine pouch





The Pouch is like a smaller version the Bal town..


----------



## LuvAllBags

twinklestar said:


> Bought Givenchy Pandora Medium with my Bal City RH Black in the background.


Love it! Fantastic color!


----------



## LuvAllBags

leamb said:


> i've been cheating on bal!!
> 
> two new additions have been non-bal purchases hehe
> 
> Wanted to post this particular bag here cos it's SO much like magenta, i thought u guys should see it!
> 
> My Proenza Schouler PS1 Pouch.. In Orchid!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and next to my Tangerine pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pouch is like a smaller version the Bal town..


These are so cute! Great colors, and they look fantastic on you!


----------



## twinklestar

LuvAllBags said:
			
		

> Love it! Fantastic color!



Thanks. The colour is getting nicer each time I carried it. ^_^


----------



## leamb

LuvAllBags said:
			
		

> These are so cute! Great colors, and they look fantastic on you!



Thank you!! The orchid color is so pretty!


----------



## glendaPLEASE

Bumping this thread up with my first and second Botkier purchases! 

Olive Green Medium Trigger, and small Eden Satchel!


----------



## purses & pugs

Finally mine, the Tiffany classic charm bracelet!


----------



## pixiejenna

I made a month or two ago but never posted here a MJ clutch I got two colors cause I couldn't decide which one to keep. I decided on the dark plum/burgundy color and returned the black.





And I also got a burgundy PS1!


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> Finally mine, the Tiffany classic charm bracelet!



Congrats my friend.  Finally you got your very much wanted T&C Bracelet & classic charm. I'm sure you will rock this lovely piece of jewelry...


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> Congrats my friend.  Finally you got your very much wanted T&C Bracelet & classic charm. I'm sure you will rock this lovely piece of jewelry...



Thank you so much dear T I love this to pieces and have been wearing it every day. It looks good on it's own or in a stack with lots of arm candy


----------



## designerdiva40

purses & pugs said:


> Finally mine, the Tiffany classic charm bracelet!



This makes me regret selling mine....might just have to buy another one


----------



## oOChuChuOo

Hi Ladies, Wondering if anyone has bought PS1s from ******? How were your experiences? I'm tempted to get a PSI for myself soon! >.<


----------



## AuntieMame

oOChuChuOo said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies, Wondering if anyone has bought PS1s from ******? How were your experiences? I'm tempted to get a PSI for myself soon! >.<



I bought a PS1 keep all just a few weeks ago and it was a great experience! Gorgeous bag, quick shipping, and awesome price.


----------



## purses & pugs

designerdiva40 said:


> This makes me regret selling mine....might just have to buy another one



Lol, perhaps you must I love this bracelet, looks good on it's own or with lots of arm candy.


----------



## designerdiva40

purses & pugs said:


> Lol, perhaps you must I love this bracelet, looks good on it's own or with lots of arm candy.



hehe I know I wore it nearly every day but since I got my Cartier love bangle I'm so OCD about it getting scratched & have since sold nearly all my SS bracelets which I'm sort of regretting but no point keeping if I know I wont wear them & the money went on a new Bal so I don't feel too bad


----------



## oOChuChuOo

AuntieMame said:
			
		

> I bought a PS1 keep all just a few weeks ago and it was a great experience! Gorgeous bag, quick shipping, and awesome price.



Thanks AuntieMame, what colour and size did you get? What else did it come with the bag?


----------



## purses & pugs

designerdiva40 said:


> hehe I know I wore it nearly every day but since I got my Cartier love bangle I'm so OCD about it getting scratched & have since sold nearly all my SS bracelets which I'm sort of regretting but no point keeping if I know I wont wear them & the money went on a new Bal so I don't feel too bad



If that's the case I think you did the right thing. And if the money went to a new Bal it was definitely a good switch


----------



## AuntieMame

oOChuChuOo said:
			
		

> Thanks AuntieMame, what colour and size did you get? What else did it come with the bag?



The small KA in saddle.  It had the dust bag and all cards. I bought my black bal city from there too. Perfect condition w/everything included.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Lovely choices, ladies...I need to get on the photo-taking...my recent purchases have been all over the map:

Prada Canapa floral canvas tote - LOVE for summer! Great colors.

Kate Spade Cobble Hill Leslie in Cinnabar - love the orange-red color and have been wanting this style forever. 

Kate Spade large Grand Street tote in green. I adore green bags and KS boarskin bags.

Lotuff medium leather tote in Chestnut. I am so glad I got this. It is just stunning and so well made. I have been using it a lot.

Reed Krakoff Soft Boxer in Taupe/Oak. This one is arriving this week and I am ultra excited about it. 

Pics soon - hopefully later today!


----------



## sabrunka

I got myself a pretty new Links of London bracelet! Just waiting for its' arrival!


----------



## Julierose

Not sure if I posted this before....Cobalt Blue Celine luggage tote 
Tons more photos on my blog xoxo


----------



## taskelover

My new to me "small horizontal cabas" &#10084; 
















And my Celine trio&#10084;


----------



## LuvAllBags

Finally some pics...first Reed Krakoff Soft Boxer. Second, Proenza Schouler PS1 Keepall in Military. Third, Prada Canapa canvas tote. Love them all!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Oops, one more. This is my Lotuff Leather medium tote in Chestnut. I adore this bag. Stunning leather!!


----------



## MissFluffyCat

LV Selene MM, color is Lagon which is a dark green-teal. I still love my Bals but I don't love worrying about the wear & the dirty handles...  this has a dark brown handle which won't show marks, & the leather seems tough.


----------



## designerdiva40

MissFluffyCat said:


> LV Selene MM, color is Lagon which is a dark green-teal. I still love my Bals but I don't love worrying about the wear & the dirty handles...  this has a dark brown handle which won't show marks, & the leather seems tough.



I love LV bags & this one is TDF.....love your LV charm too


----------



## Julierose

Red Chloe Susanna boots


----------



## Julierose

( I already posted above) I got these amazing Chloe Susanna boots....in red and black! I am in love!


----------



## pixiejenna

Julierose said:


> ( I already posted above) I got these amazing Chloe Susanna boots....in red and black! I am in love!




 these boots! Wear them in good health. I want them in black but I can tell that they would be way too narrow for my wide barney rubble feet lol.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ever since *hrhsunshine *posted her Prada Daino tote I've been eying them. The one I wanted went on sale and I snapped it up with out thinking twice and I'm glad I did.

Heres my new Prada Daino tote:





More pics here http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/my-first-prada-a-daino-tote-754246.html


----------



## LuvAllBags

pixiejenna said:


> Ever since *hrhsunshine *posted her Prada Daino tote I've been eying them. The one I wanted went on sale and I snapped it up with out thinking twice and I'm glad I did.
> 
> Heres my new Prada Daino tote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics here http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/my-first-prada-a-daino-tote-754246.html


Beautiful! Love Prada!


----------



## dolphinhl

My 2nd pair of Car Shoe  




Love the comfort and striking red!


----------



## dolphinhl

leamb said:
			
		

> i've been cheating on bal!!
> 
> two new additions have been non-bal purchases hehe
> 
> Wanted to post this particular bag here cos it's SO much like magenta, i thought u guys should see it!
> 
> My Proenza Schouler PS1 Pouch.. In Orchid!!
> 
> Loving the color!
> 
> and next to my Tangerine pouch
> 
> The Pouch is like a smaller version the Bal town..



Orchid & Tangerine both sooooo gorgy!!!!! Nice score!


----------



## louien

after 5 bbags... but i still love my b (i need a city still haha)
small luggage phantom light khaki ss'12, drummed leather? (so soft...) 
POSTING THIS ALL OVER THE SITE


----------



## lisahopkins

louien said:
			
		

> after 5 bbags... but i still love my b (i need a city still haha)
> small luggage phantom light khaki ss'12, drummed leather? (so soft...)
> POSTING THIS ALL OVER THE SITE



Gorgeous bag, I'm quite drawn to these, they remind me of Cyber Men, lovely colour


----------



## louien

(you're robot reference makes me a bit uncomfortable &#8212;now i don't want to look too intensely at the bag's 'face'  although of course, how can i not?!)


lisahopkins said:


> Gorgeous bag, I'm quite drawn to these, they remind me of Cyber Men, lovely colour


----------



## designerdiva40

louien said:


> (you're robot reference makes me a bit uncomfortable now i don't want to look too intensely at the bag's 'face'  although of course, how can i not?!)



 Gorgeous bag....I have 2 mini's & although people refer to them as the face bag or robot you need to just look past this & admire the quality & leather.

I keep thinking about getting a Phantom & this colour is perfect for summer........congrats


----------



## MaruBaby

Melisande R. said:


> It's a YSL Rive Gauche, in chocolate.  Amazing leather.


Wow!! What a gorgeous bag!


----------



## MissFluffyCat

Bottega Veneta Grey Shoulder Bag


----------



## pixiejenna

I got a Michael Kors saffranio hamilton in aqua, the color is hard to photograph greener in some lights and bluer in others.


----------



## Hermancat

pixiejenna said:


> Ever since *hrhsunshine *posted her Prada Daino tote I've been eying them. The one I wanted went on sale and I snapped it up with out thinking twice and I'm glad I did.
> 
> Heres my new Prada Daino tote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics here http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/my-first-prada-a-daino-tote-754246.html


Oh Nice!  I did the same thing!  Got the black on sale from NM and love it!


----------



## French75

Hi ladies
I bought a Celine Diamond Clutch !! 
Love this bag and the colors !


----------



## LuvAllBags

French75 said:


> Hi ladies
> I bought a Celine Diamond Clutch !!
> Love this bag and the colors !


Beautiful, French!


----------



## LuvAllBags

pixiejenna said:


> I got a Michael Kors saffranio hamilton in aqua, the color is hard to photograph greener in some lights and bluer in others.


Love this color!


----------



## ppinkiwi

pixiejenna said:


> I got a Michael Kors saffranio hamilton in aqua, the color is hard to photograph greener in some lights and bluer in others.


That is a lovely color; and the gold looks brilliant with it! I dipped into the world of MK yesterday, and bought myself a rose-gold bracelet ... it was hard to stay away from the Hamiltons!


----------



## ppinkiwi

klow-chloe' said:


> Celine small phantom in flesh
> Out in the sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the shade


Wow. I'm in lust! That bag is seriously the perfect neutral. I can't decide whether I like the Phantom or Luggage better ...


----------



## scoobiesmomma

MissFluffyCat said:


> Bottega Veneta Grey Shoulder Bag



Beautiful! Love BV!


----------



## pixiejenna

Hermancat said:


> Oh Nice!  I did the same thing!  Got the black on sale from NM and love it!


Congrats! Getting it on sale makes it even better. 



LuvAllBags said:


> Love this color!


I was instantly drawn to the color when I saw it, it's perfect for summer.



ppinkiwi said:


> That is a lovely color; and the gold looks brilliant with it! I dipped into the world of MK yesterday, and bought myself a rose-gold bracelet ... it was hard to stay away from the Hamiltons!



Congrats on your bracelet! If a Hamilton calls your name it's ok we won't tell :-p


----------



## PinkPeonies

I am just showing this off everywhere.


----------



## starryapple

I broke my bank  




Got them at asks & Barney's. Both under $250. Yippie!!!!!!!!


----------



## t_lo

lemon ps pochette :sunnies


----------



## AJ1025

starryapple said:


> I broke my bank
> 
> View attachment 1766975
> 
> 
> Got them at asks & Barney's. Both under $250. Yippie!!!!!!!!



WOW- those Tod's are outstanding!


----------



## sep

I bought 2 pairs of Celine Matrix sunglasses that I'm loving in black and brown!


----------



## kayem333

NEED HELP ASAP! I purchased the balenciaga city, link below. It came and it looks great, feels great, i read almost every website possible to compare if it real, and it passed every test. However, there is 1 HUGE issue, it has a distinct smell, not a leather smell, it has this weird moldy type smell, and its a new bag, from the # it cant be older than 2009-2010. So, after receiveing the bag I emailed the owner and told her the smell is not going away and if nothing is done I will open a claim. She emailed me and appologized and stated she would refund me 125 to get it cleaned. I purhased the bag for 570, that being said, it was a great deal, however, now that shes SO willing to refund me 125 to clean it, im starting to think its a really really good fake. I cant tell, but the hardware, the #'s, the leather, the handles, the zipper, the stiching is perfect. So im not sure whether to: 
1. Open a claim to get a fullr refund because no1 would sell for that amount a real bag? 
2. Take the 125 and try getting the bag cleaned? 
Please HELP!! or ADVISE!! 
listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110897048508...84.m1497.l2649


----------



## LoveM&S

kayem333 said:


> NEED HELP ASAP! I purchased the balenciaga city, link below. It came and it looks great, feels great, i read almost every website possible to compare if it real, and it passed every test. However, there is 1 HUGE issue, it has a distinct smell, not a leather smell, it has this weird moldy type smell, and its a new bag, from the # it cant be older than 2009-2010. So, after receiveing the bag I emailed the owner and told her the smell is not going away and if nothing is done I will open a claim. She emailed me and appologized and stated she would refund me 125 to get it cleaned. I purhased the bag for 570, that being said, it was a great deal, however, now that shes SO willing to refund me 125 to clean it, im starting to think its a really really good fake. I cant tell, but the hardware, the #'s, the leather, the handles, the zipper, the stiching is perfect. So im not sure whether to:
> 1. Open a claim to get a fullr refund because no1 would sell for that amount a real bag?
> 2. Take the 125 and try getting the bag cleaned?
> Please HELP!! or ADVISE!!
> listing: [URL="http://www.ebay.com/itm/110897048508...84.m1497.l2649"]http://www.ebay.com/itm/110897048508...84.m1497.l2649[/URL]


 
Actually this is not a right thread for you. 
First, have it authenticated at the authentication forum: http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...please-read-rules-use-format-post-738820.html

The listing didn't have enough pictures to authenticate it. Please take a clear straight close up pictures of the inner tag, both the front and the back, the rivet and the bale. 

If the bag is not authentic, you can ask a help on ebay forum. http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/

Good luck!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Beautiful new purchases, everyone! Loving everything!


----------



## Julierose

You guys.....I got this gorgeous Celine Mini Luggage in smooth camel! I AM IN LOVE!!!


----------



## Julierose

t_lo said:


> lemon ps pochette :sunnies



I LOVE THIS!!!!


----------



## lisahopkins

Julierose said:
			
		

> You guys.....I got this gorgeous Celine Mini Luggage in smooth camel! I AM IN LOVE!!!



Beautiful bag


----------



## t_lo

Julierose said:


> I LOVE THIS!!!!


 
thanks!!


----------



## t_lo

Julierose said:


> You guys.....I got this gorgeous Celine Mini Luggage in smooth camel! I AM IN LOVE!!!


 
WOW  gorgeous!!  that is going on my wishlist :greengrin:


----------



## Momma Leanne

Celine Phantom Royal Blue


----------



## MrsJstar

Momma Leanne said:


> Celine Phantom Royal Blue


I loooove that bag!!! Congrats!!


----------



## t_lo

Momma Leanne said:


> Celine Phantom Royal Blue


 
your new phantom is amazing!!  royal blue is tdf


----------



## j0yc3

Came in time for my birthday 

Mulberry oak  oversized Alexa


----------



## t_lo

j0yc3 said:


> Came in time for my birthday
> 
> Mulberry oak oversized Alexa
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1776204


 
great bag!!  and happy birthday


----------



## Momma Leanne

MrsJstar said:
			
		

> I loooove that bag!!! Congrats!!



Thanks. Me too!


----------



## Momma Leanne

t_lo said:
			
		

> your new phantom is amazing!!  royal blue is tdf



The color is truly beautiful. The leather is so yummy. And it's suede lining!!!


----------



## Momma Leanne

t_lo said:
			
		

> your new phantom is amazing!!  royal blue is tdf



Thank u!


----------



## Momma Leanne

j0yc3 said:
			
		

> Came in time for my birthday
> 
> Mulberry oak  oversized Alexa



Lovely. Looks so smooshy! Leather looks great


----------



## AJ1025

My first Chloe, which I'm plastering all over this whole forum, because I'm so in 

Large Paraty in Poppy!


----------



## lisahopkins

Momma Leanne said:
			
		

> Celine Phantom Royal Blue



Love love love this bag, absolutely stunning


----------



## Graupel

Medium PS1 in Grape...


----------



## Dayzley

Givenchy Medium Nightingale Red in Grained Goatskin Leather in SHW


----------



## cupcakegirl

*My first Mulberry!  Love this wallet!*


----------



## Livia1

Dayzley said:


> Givenchy Medium Nightingale Red in Grained Goatskin Leather in SHW




Very nice colour!
Many congrats.


----------



## Livia1

cupcakegirl said:


> *My first Mulberry!  Love this wallet!*



What a cutie and a nice pop of colour.
Mulberry has some delicious and very good quality wallets 
I used to own a Continental Wallet and had it for about two years before I changed it for a Bal and at that time it looked absolutely brand new. Not a scratch.
Enjoy yours.


----------



## t_lo

Graupel said:


> Medium PS1 in Grape...


 
beautiful, i love the suede grape.  congratulations!


----------



## cupcakegirl

Livia1 said:


> What a cutie and a nice pop of colour.
> Mulberry has some delicious and very good quality wallets
> I used to own a Continental Wallet and had it for about two years before I changed it for a Bal and at that time it looked absolutely brand new. Not a scratch.
> Enjoy yours.



Thanks Livia, I'm really happy with it!  It's compact, has a great layout and the color is *fabulous*.  I'm impressed with the quality too.  Unfortunately, my dark violet grh money wallet had to be returned because the leather on the side panels started peeling after only a month.


----------



## Livia1

cupcakegirl said:


> Thanks Livia, I'm really happy with it!  It's compact, has a great layout and the color is *fabulous*.  I'm impressed with the quality too.  Unfortunately, my dark violet grh money wallet had to be returned because the leather on the side panels started peeling after only a month.



Ugh, that doesn't sound good. Sorry to hear that.
I have to say though that I've had my Sapphire Money Wallet for 3½ years now and only use that wallet and it is still in very good condition except for the slightest bit of fading on the sides.
Quality wise though, I'd still say Mulberry is much better. So sturdy


----------



## Graupel

t_lo said:


> beautiful, i love the suede grape.  congratulations!


 Thanks t_lo!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Acquired some beauties from Miu Miu


----------



## Harper Quinn

Where are the boxes?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

AJ1025 said:


> My first Chloe, which I'm plastering all over this whole forum, because I'm so in
> 
> Large Paraty in Poppy!


OMG AJ! I want that Paraty in medium though. Can you do some mod shots? And do you find it keeps it shape being that it is quilted? And is it a true lipstick red? I LOVE IT!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

My new and other loves...CHLOE PARATY!


----------



## FreeJ

j0yc3 said:
			
		

> Came in time for my birthday
> 
> Mulberry oak  oversized Alexa



Can I see a pic of the inside of your new bag?  I have been flirting with your bag or a PS1
It's gorgeous!  Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## pixiejenna

Heres my nordie presale loot including a MJ XL single in black and a matching wallet.


----------



## ceedoan

AW Prisma Tote in Azure


----------



## AJ1025

yowong52 said:


> OMG AJ! I want that Paraty in medium though. Can you do some mod shots? And do you find it keeps it shape being that it is quilted? And is it a true lipstick red? I LOVE IT!



Thanks, yowong, I'll do mod shots soon!  I'm actually finally going to buy a real camera and not rely on my phone, so hopefully I'll be able to post better pictures in general but of my lovely Paraty in particular!  Poppy is a very true lipstick red, though it's slightly more muted and a little deeper than Coquelicot- bright true reds are my favorites (my ultimate HG, which I now blissfully own, was an RH Tomato Work). . . I've been carrying my new Paraty for over two weeks now and it's softening up, but definitely maintaining it's shape.  It's getting better and better looking every day!  If you're on the fence about it, I'd totally go for a medium one- it's a spectacular bag!  It's my first Chloe, but I love it so much I'm sure it won't be my last and it's definitely a 'forever' bag, KWIM?

By the way, I LOVE your Paraty's, especially the Wood- WOW:worthy:!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

AJ1025 said:


> Thanks, yowong, I'll do mod shots soon! I'm actually finally going to buy a real camera and not rely on my phone, so hopefully I'll be able to post better pictures in general but of my lovely Paraty in particular! Poppy is a very true lipstick red, though it's slightly more muted and a little deeper than Coquelicot- bright true reds are my favorites (my ultimate HG, which I now blissfully own, was an RH Tomato Work). . . I've been carrying my new Paraty for over two weeks now and it's softening up, but definitely maintaining it's shape. It's getting better and better looking every day! If you're on the fence about it, I'd totally go for a medium one- it's a spectacular bag! It's my first Chloe, but I love it so much I'm sure it won't be my last and it's definitely a 'forever' bag, KWIM?
> 
> By the way, I LOVE your Paraty's, especially the Wood- WOW:worthy:!


 
Hey AJ, thanks for getting back to me. My HG is a Tomato GGH city! We have some similar tastes. I adore paraty and my wood is my fave out of the two. I can't wait for your mod shots. I will keep an eye out


----------



## delmilano

French75 said:


> Hi ladies
> I bought a Celine Diamond Clutch !!
> Love this bag and the colors !



This clutch is cute *B*, comment ça va? Haven't seen  you for a long time. We should meet for a drink soon.


----------



## saira1214

AJ1025 said:
			
		

> My first Chloe, which I'm plastering all over this whole forum, because I'm so in
> 
> Large Paraty in Poppy!



Totally contemplating this bag. Does it fit over the shoulder?


----------



## kiwishopper

Julierose said:


> You guys.....I got this gorgeous Celine Mini Luggage in smooth camel! I AM IN LOVE!!!



So gorgeous!! Like this neutral colour! Should be very wearable!


----------



## AJ1025

saira1214 said:


> Totally contemplating this bag. Does it fit over the shoulder?



Yes. . . sort of.  I'm still breaking mine in and it definitely fits over the shoulder if I scrunch the top down a little bit- you kind of need to fold it a bit at the top, but I love how it looks and the straps are certainly comfortable to wear.  If you're on the fence, go for it- it's really gorgeous and super-functional!


----------



## Harper Quinn

My new royal blue Celine Trio


----------



## saira1214

AJ1025 said:
			
		

> Yes. . . sort of.  I'm still breaking mine in and it definitely fits over the shoulder if I scrunch the top down a little bit- you kind of need to fold it a bit at the top, but I love how it looks and the straps are certainly comfortable to wear.  If you're on the fence, go for it- it's really gorgeous and super-functional!



I tried it on at Nordies and really like it!


----------



## MissFluffyCat

So tired of being disappointed season after season, waiting for a new Bal light aqua shade to come out. Instead, it seems like just one near-identical medium/dark blue after another...   can't wait, bought a Tiffany wallet instead.


----------



## MissFluffyCat

I walked past a Longchamps store - a brand I'd never liked at all - and stopped in shock because my favorite color in bags was in the window! Maldives was the color that brought me to Bal bags in the first place. This is the Longchamps Pliage Cuir, in a seasonal color they call Turquoise. 
















The Pliage Cuir is a great bag for Bal admirers because you get a whole lot of leather, a choice of colors (if you can find them this season there is a bright orange and cyclamen), the leather seems supple and tough - and it's a fraction of the Bal price. 

See how my Maldives MC has yellowed and faded unevenly, it has always been kept in the dark & never seen the sun. My Maldives handbags are even worse. I am glad other companies are challenging Bal with bright colors and hopefully more robust leather and better value for the money.


----------



## Lavender_Tea

MissFluffyCat, congrats on ur new longchamp, the colour is very pretty  It goes very well with the Bal Maldives 
Why is it so that bal leather fades in colour so easily


----------



## pinkboudoir

*MissFluffyCat*, Love the colour of that Longchamp!!!


----------



## MissMerion

Harper Quinn said:


> Acquired some beauties from Miu Miu


Lovely bracelets!


----------



## pixiejenna

MissFluffyCat said:


> I walked past a Longchamps store - a brand I'd never liked at all - and stopped in shock because my favorite color in bags was in the window! Maldives was the color that brought me to Bal bags in the first place. This is the Longchamps Pliage Cuir, in a seasonal color they call Turquoise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pliage Cuir is a great bag for Bal admirers because you get a whole lot of leather, a choice of colors (if you can find them this season there is a bright orange and cyclamen), the leather seems supple and tough - and it's a fraction of the Bal price.
> 
> See how my Maldives MC has yellowed and faded unevenly, it has always been kept in the dark & never seen the sun. My Maldives handbags are even worse. I am glad other companies are challenging Bal with bright colors and hopefully more robust leather and better value for the money.



Ever since they came out with this line I've been eying all the fun colors. I finally saw them IRL I have to get one the leather was divine! Let us know how the leather breaks in, I imagine it will be smooshy in no time.


----------



## pixiejenna

I bought two longchamp totes. I never really gave this brand much thought before even though I do see them quite a bit around the city. But I've been watching them ever since they came out with a leather version of their totes in fun colors. I however ended up getting two nylon totes in the f/w colors bilberry and burgundy. Bilberry is hard to capture IRL it's a dark rich purple with a slight blue undertone it can look black in some lights but it no doubt purple. Heres a pic with and without flash.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Very nice!! Love the color and all that leather!!!


MissFluffyCat said:


> I walked past a Longchamps store - a brand I'd never liked at all - and stopped in shock because my favorite color in bags was in the window! Maldives was the color that brought me to Bal bags in the first place. This is the Longchamps Pliage Cuir, in a seasonal color they call Turquoise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pliage Cuir is a great bag for Bal admirers because you get a whole lot of leather, a choice of colors (if you can find them this season there is a bright orange and cyclamen), the leather seems supple and tough - and it's a fraction of the Bal price.
> 
> See how my Maldives MC has yellowed and faded unevenly, it has always been kept in the dark & never seen the sun. My Maldives handbags are even worse. I am glad other companies are challenging Bal with bright colors and hopefully more robust leather and better value for the money.


----------



## ash&diamond

My contributions for August!


----------



## MissFluffyCat

pixiejenna said:


> I bought two longchamp totes. I never really gave this brand much thought before even though I do see them quite a bit around the city. But I've been watching them ever since they came out with a leather version of their totes in fun colors. I however ended up getting two nylon totes in the f/w colors bilberry and burgundy. Bilberry is hard to capture IRL it's a dark rich purple with a slight blue undertone it can look black in some lights but it no doubt purple. Heres a pic with and without flash.



Love the little coin purses! 
For their size, these bags are very light, even the leather ones. The only thing I don't like is the brown lining with the horses, but I'm getting used to it....


----------



## beauxgoris

*pixiejenna* - those coin purses are so cute
*missfluffycat* - love all of that tiffany blue. You need the nail color to match!

I went a little overboard this month:

Isabel Marant boots in black and caramel:














Prada Baroque sunglasses in Tort and black - not sure which I'll keep:


----------



## beauxgoris

now the beauty item:

nars yachiyo:





Estee Pure color blush in 
Wild sunset
Naughty
Fearless
and Siren:


----------



## pixiejenna

beauxgoris said:


> *pixiejenna* - those coin purses are so cute
> *missfluffycat* - love all of that tiffany blue. You need the nail color to match!
> 
> I went a little overboard this month:
> 
> Isabel Marant boots in black and caramel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada Baroque sunglasses in Tort and black - not sure which I'll keep:



Those sunglasses are insane  them! I like the tort better than black I think the multi shades of brown help accentuate the design on the arms. It gives them a bit more dimension than the black ones.


----------



## drati

Beaux, great purchases. Love your boots -- which are your favourites, black or cognac? And the sunglasses are fabulous. My vote goes to tort as well.


----------



## beauxgoris

pixiejenna said:


> Those sunglasses are insane  them! I  like the tort better than black I think the multi shades of brown help  accentuate the design on the arms. It gives them a bit more dimension  than the black ones.





drati said:


> Beaux, great purchases. Love your boots -- which are your favourites, black or cognac? And the sunglasses are fabulous. My vote goes to tort as well.



Thank you *drati* and *pixiejenna*. The Tort I'm keeping for sure - the black seems more fashiony if that makes sense. Kind of like those Chanel half tints from a few years ago. Still on the fence on those. I love the Marant boots - the caramel seems a bit prettier since you can see all the details - but the black is great for those all black ensembles I wear sometimes, plus I don't have them in black - my suede pair is the taupe color too. What can I say: I'm a boot-a-holic!!!


----------



## petot

beauxgoris said:


> *pixiejenna* - those coin purses are so cute
> *missfluffycat* - love all of that tiffany blue. You need the nail color to match!
> 
> I went a little overboard this month:
> 
> Isabel Marant boots in black and caramel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada Baroque sunglasses in Tort and black - not sure which I'll keep:


Ooo my goodness.. what a great purchases! The sunglasses are killers!!!
Btw, on the leather IM.. did you get them with even color (leather)?
I ordered the cognac, but received a pair that has a (sorta) mismatched/uneven color


----------



## Nanaz

My first Proenza PS1 in Med. Black on Black.


----------



## Nancy in VA

I wear my Bals and no one says a thing but as soon as I wear this new Coach Legacy - every time I go out I get a compliment - Coach has come out with some great colors lately - this one is called Ultra Violet -


----------



## pixiejenna

Nancy in VA said:


> I wear my Bals and no one says a thing but as soon as I wear this new Coach Legacy - every time I go out I get a compliment - Coach has come out with some great colors lately - this one is called Ultra Violet -



I love this color I'll have to check it out IRL it looks beautiful.


----------



## cupcakegirl

Nancy in VA said:


> I wear my Bals and no one says a thing but as soon as I wear this new Coach Legacy - every time I go out I get a compliment - Coach has come out with some great colors lately - this one is called Ultra Violet -



OMG, I love this color!!!  Congrats!



pixiejenna said:


> I love this color *I'll have to check it out IRL* it looks beautiful.



Me too!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Nancy in VA said:
			
		

> I wear my Bals and no one says a thing but as soon as I wear this new Coach Legacy - every time I go out I get a compliment - Coach has come out with some great colors lately - this one is called Ultra Violet -



Haha, I know exactly what you mean...I just picked up one of these Legacy bags too, and people are all over it. Not a word about my Bals! Beautiful color!! Congrats!! Love it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Joining the Chloe Marcie club...my first Chloe. I have been lusting after Chloe bags ever since the Edith but have never pulled the trigger. I also never purchase blue bags, but something about the color of this one sucked me in. It is the Chloe Medium Marcie in Ocean. It is heavy, but the leather is so beautiful that it may have started a new obsession! Apologies for the crappy ipad pics. 2nd photo is closer to actual color. It is a lovely blue with gray undertones.


----------



## yackyquacky09

Great purchases!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

I got a MK purple saffraino hamilton gold hardware. I got a aqua one a few months back and love it, I was so excited to see they brought it back for the F/W season in new colors. It will go perfectly with my DV ggh money!


----------



## t_lo

Nanaz said:


> My first Proenza PS1 in Med. Black on Black.


 we are bag twins! congratulations, enjoy her!


----------



## delmilano

Beaux, so you bought both normal leather IM dickers, cognac and black. Aren't the dickers so comfy and easy to match, i just bought my third pair in this season's GRIS suede.  Can't get enough of these boots.


----------



## Nanaz

t_lo said:


> we are bag twins! congratulations, enjoy her!



Congrats to you too. Enjoy. It is a great bag.


----------



## zatilaqmar

bellabags23 said:


> *wonderwoman* love your black/black... Here is mine I got her about a week ago and I LOVE her I haven't changed bags since I have received her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the blurry mod shot I always have so much trouble getting clear pictures in the mirror.


Ooh I love the AW how much was it??


----------



## zatilaqmar

lccsue said:


> Found this very cute leather double wrap bracelet at a local boutique and my sister bought it for me for my birthday.  The same hardware as bal uses!


the bracelet is gorgeous :O if i could make you buy it for me, i would.


----------



## RealDealCollection

My dear husband and I played our cards right and got lucky in Las Vegas!!  Here is me with my first Hermes Birkin, it's the tri-color Club Birkin 35 in Gold & Marron D'Inde Clemence leather with snakeskin stripes!  I LOVE IT!!  Now I'm hooked on H and can't stop smiling about my gorgeous new bag.


----------



## vikianderson

delmilano said:


> Beaux, so you bought both normal leather IM dickers, cognac and black. Aren't the dickers so comfy and easy to match, i just bought my third pair in this season's GRIS suede.  Can't get enough of these boots.



OOOooooh! loooves!  are they available in burgundy *M* ? x


----------



## fawkex

My new to me 

Black Caviar Maxi with Gold Chain





Reissue 226 Black Matte / Distressed Calf


----------



## vikianderson

RealDealCollection said:


> My dear husband and I played our cards right and got lucky in Las Vegas!!  Here is me with my first Hermes Birkin, it's the tri-color Club Birkin 35 in Gold & Marron D'Inde Clemence leather with snakeskin stripes!  I LOVE IT!!  Now I'm hooked on H and can't stop smiling about my gorgeous new bag.



WOW Corey! gorgeous bag! & your hair has grown since i last saw one of your pix! love it!


----------



## CeeJay

RealDealCollection said:
			
		

> My dear husband and I played our cards right and got lucky in Las Vegas!!  Here is me with my first Hermes Birkin, it's the tri-color Club Birkin 35 in Gold & Marron D'Inde Clemence leather with snakeskin stripes!  I LOVE IT!!  Now I'm hooked on H and can't stop smiling about my gorgeous new bag.



WOW, WOW,WOW!!!  Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## CeeJay

vikianderson said:


>



*V* .. so good to see you here!!  How have you been dear friend?!?!!


----------



## RealDealCollection

Thank you V & C!!  My birthday wish of a 35 for my 35th was granted!  It's been too long since I've posted 'round here.


----------



## delmilano

vikianderson said:


> OOOooooh! loooves!  are they available in burgundy *M* ? x



Not this season *V*, there was a red suede the previous season not burgundy though but as usual IM boots sold out in no time, this season IM has black, khaki, a beige which looks like my miel from last year and gris for the suede version.


----------



## delmilano

RealDealCollection said:


> My dear husband and I played our cards right and got lucky in Las Vegas!!  Here is me with my first Hermes Birkin, it's the tri-color Club Birkin 35 in Gold & Marron D'Inde Clemence leather with snakeskin stripes!  I LOVE IT!!  Now I'm hooked on H and can't stop smiling about my gorgeous new bag.




Congrats on your H corey, you are looking fab.


----------



## RealDealCollection

^ Thank you, M!

I am so Happy & lucky to have found my Club Birkin 35 in Vegas!!  Lady Luck was definitely on my side but I owe it all to my dear hubby that deployed the plan of acquisition perfectly.


----------



## petot

RealDealCollection said:


> My dear husband and I played our cards right and got lucky in Las Vegas!!  Here is me with my first Hermes Birkin, it's the tri-color Club Birkin 35 in Gold & Marron D'Inde Clemence leather with snakeskin stripes!  I LOVE IT!!  Now I'm hooked on H and can't stop smiling about my gorgeous new bag.


Ooooooo that is so wonderful!! Congrats!!
The bag is beautiful!


----------



## johannamaria

RealDealCollection said:


> My dear husband and I played our cards right and got lucky in Las Vegas!!  Here is me with my first Hermes Birkin, it's the tri-color Club Birkin 35 in Gold & Marron D'Inde Clemence leather with snakeskin stripes!  I LOVE IT!!  Now I'm hooked on H and can't stop smiling about my gorgeous new bag.



WAUW
CONGRATZZZZZ I know for sure you will be smiling for a long time...
Love that 
Enjoy


----------



## Selene29

sorry, i cheated on Bal with an LV Damier Ebene Neverfull GM.  actually, this was the first luxury designer bag that i wanted, but i ended up buying Bal (oh-so-impulsely, i must add) first.   i use this bag whenever it rains, the canvas is sturdy and i'm not afraid of getting it wet at all.


----------



## drati

RealDealCollection said:


> My dear husband and I played our cards right and got lucky in Las Vegas!!  Here is me with my first Hermes Birkin, it's the tri-color Club Birkin 35 in Gold & Marron D'Inde Clemence leather with snakeskin stripes!  I LOVE IT!!  Now I'm hooked on H and can't stop smiling about my gorgeous new bag.



Lovely story and you look absolutely fabulous with your gorgeous new bag. Congratulations C!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Hi Bal Pals,

Well, I've been selling off my Bals as I have been diversifying my collection.  My two most recent additions are replacing the stunning black City I just sold.

I have mod shots and I'm 5'4" in case anyone needs a size reference.

*Valentino Rockstud*
This bag can be used as a shoulder bag, clutch, and crossbody, so it's super versatile.  I LOVE the rockin' studs!  This little lady has 6 compartments/pockets, so I can hide everything I need for an outing.  I will most likely use her as a crossbody and clutch for evenings out.  Well designed... the strap slides out so you don't have to scrunch it into the bag to make it a clutch.













*Givenchy Antigona*
Then there is my medium black Givenchy Antigona for daily use and hauling all my crap.  LOVE  LOVE LOVE this bag!!!!  She is edgy, elegant, and versatile.  I will use her alot this fall and winter.  She is from the new collection, so made of goatskin and is grained so wear doesn't show as much.  This bag holds a ton and is comfy worn by handles or shoulder strap.  Although most Antigonas have gold HW, I love silver and this one was the perfect combo for me.























Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Melisande R.

MaruBaby said:


> Wow!! What a gorgeous bag!



Belated thanks.  I'm still enjoying her, just getting out my Fall stuff (trying to stay away from this place a little, ha).


----------



## cali_to_ny

I'm not a huge LV fan but always wanted a Neverfull.  Bought a few over the years but always sold them because it bugged me that 10 people per square block seemed to have this bag in NYC!  Even the damier ebene and azur were too common.  

So..here comes the KUSAMA collection with cute dot prints making it special enough for me to give it another try!  Here she is with pumpkin dots stole...


----------



## BPC

cali_to_ny said:


> I'm not a huge LV fan but always wanted a Neverfull.  Bought a few over the years but always sold them because it bugged me that 10 people per square block seemed to have this bag in NYC!  Even the damier ebene and azur were too common.
> 
> So..here comes the KUSAMA collection with cute dot prints making it special enough for me to give it another try!  Here she is with pumpkin dots stole...



The "10 people per square block" comment made me "lol". I'm from the city as well and this is so true. Wonder what it is with that bag here..

Either way, grats on your new purchase. It's a cute bag and I think you're safe. At least for now..


----------



## kiwishopper

Ohhh that Antigona is beautiful! I would like yo have one in a small size worth silver hw! I'm saving for a Givenchy for sure! Your Antigona looks fab!!




hrhsunshine said:


> Hi Bal Pals,
> 
> Well, I've been selling off my Bals as I have been diversifying my collection.  My two most recent additions are replacing the stunning black City I just sold.
> 
> I have mod shots and I'm 5'4" in case anyone needs a size reference.
> 
> *Valentino Rockstud*
> This bag can be used as a shoulder bag, clutch, and crossbody, so it's super versatile.  I LOVE the rockin' studs!  This little lady has 6 compartments/pockets, so I can hide everything I need for an outing.  I will most likely use her as a crossbody and clutch for evenings out.  Well designed... the strap slides out so you don't have to scrunch it into the bag to make it a clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Givenchy Antigona*
> Then there is my medium black Givenchy Antigona for daily use and hauling all my crap.  LOVE  LOVE LOVE this bag!!!!  She is edgy, elegant, and versatile.  I will use her alot this fall and winter.  She is from the new collection, so made of goatskin and is grained so wear doesn't show as much.  This bag holds a ton and is comfy worn by handles or shoulder strap.  Although most Antigonas have gold HW, I love silver and this one was the perfect combo for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


----------



## hrhsunshine

kiwishopper said:


> Ohhh that Antigona is beautiful! I would like yo have one in a small size worth silver hw! I'm saving for a Givenchy for sure! Your Antigona looks fab!!



Thank you sweetie!  I'm absolutely loving her!  My new goto bag


----------



## scoobiesmomma

I'm not a huge fan either, but that bag is gorgeous and unique and I'd totally rock it! Love it!!





cali_to_ny said:


> I'm not a huge LV fan but always wanted a Neverfull.  Bought a few over the years but always sold them because it bugged me that 10 people per square block seemed to have this bag in NYC!  Even the damier ebene and azur were too common.
> 
> So..here comes the KUSAMA collection with cute dot prints making it special enough for me to give it another try!  Here she is with pumpkin dots stole...



 INSANE!!!! What a gorgeous Antigona!! I love the leather and I bet it will slouch so nicely with time! Enjoy that beauty, I am insanely jealous!!!


hrhsunshine said:


> Hi Bal Pals,
> 
> Well, I've been selling off my Bals as I have been diversifying my collection.  My two most recent additions are replacing the stunning black City I just sold.
> 
> I have mod shots and I'm 5'4" in case anyone needs a size reference.
> 
> *Valentino Rockstud*
> This bag can be used as a shoulder bag, clutch, and crossbody, so it's super versatile.  I LOVE the rockin' studs!  This little lady has 6 compartments/pockets, so I can hide everything I need for an outing.  I will most likely use her as a crossbody and clutch for evenings out.  Well designed... the strap slides out so you don't have to scrunch it into the bag to make it a clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Givenchy Antigona*
> Then there is my medium black Givenchy Antigona for daily use and hauling all my crap.  LOVE  LOVE LOVE this bag!!!!  She is edgy, elegant, and versatile.  I will use her alot this fall and winter.  She is from the new collection, so made of goatskin and is grained so wear doesn't show as much.  This bag holds a ton and is comfy worn by handles or shoulder strap.  Although most Antigonas have gold HW, I love silver and this one was the perfect combo for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


----------



## pixiejenna

I have also ventured over too the Valentino Rock Stud Collection!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Gorgeous bag!!  I've always admired Valentino!


pixiejenna said:


> I have also ventured over too the Valentino Rock Stud Collection!


----------



## hrhsunshine

scoobiesmomma said:


> INSANE!!!! What a gorgeous Antigona!! I love the leather and I bet it will slouch so nicely with time! Enjoy that beauty, I am insanely jealous!!!



Hey *J*!  Thanks girl!  I absolutely love her.  Can you believe it??? I am totally TOTALLY bag content!  I now have my perfect collection!


----------



## maxxout

hrhsunshine said:


> Hi Bal Pals,
> 
> Well, I've been selling off my Bals as I have been diversifying my collection.  My two most recent additions are replacing the stunning black City I just sold.
> 
> I have mod shots and I'm 5'4" in case anyone needs a size reference.
> 
> *Valentino Rockstud*
> This bag can be used as a shoulder bag, clutch, and crossbody, so it's super versatile.  I LOVE the rockin' studs!  This little lady has 6 compartments/pockets, so I can hide everything I need for an outing.  I will most likely use her as a crossbody and clutch for evenings out.  Well designed... the strap slides out so you don't have to scrunch it into the bag to make it a clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Givenchy Antigona*
> Then there is my medium black Givenchy Antigona for daily use and hauling all my crap.  LOVE  LOVE LOVE this bag!!!!  She is edgy, elegant, and versatile.  I will use her alot this fall and winter.  She is from the new collection, so made of goatskin and is grained so wear doesn't show as much.  This bag holds a ton and is comfy worn by handles or shoulder strap.  Although most Antigonas have gold HW, I love silver and this one was the perfect combo for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Lookin good sunshine!   I forgive you for selling all your Balenciagas as these new bags have enough attitude to last a lifetime (and even longer now that hell has frozen over)



pixiejenna said:


> I have also ventured over too the Valentino Rock Stud Collection!



pixie!!  you are rockin this studded V.   Now, don't you go and sell all your Bals too.


----------



## pixiejenna

scoobiesmomma said:


> Gorgeous bag!!  I've always admired Valentino!


Thanks!



maxxout said:


> pixie!!  you are rockin this studded V.   Now, don't you go and sell all your Bals too.



Thanks. I've been paring down my collection over time I still have a few faves that I can't part with.


----------



## hrhsunshine

maxxout said:


> Lookin good sunshine!   I forgive you for selling all your Balenciagas as these new bags have enough attitude to last a lifetime (and even longer now that hell has frozen over)



LOL! thank you dearest Maxxout!  They both really do have attitude.  I did sell many Bals, but fear not...I couldn't sell ALL.  I still have my blue roi City, pourpre City and Sanguine GSH EC....very versatile / wearable and the colors certainly cannot be duplicated by any other designers.  In fact, I just took out my Blue Roi tonight just to smell her


----------



## yoyotomatoe

pixiejenna said:


> I have also ventured over too the Valentino Rock Stud Collection!


What a rockin' outfit!


----------



## pixiejenna

yoyotomatoe said:


> What a rockin' outfit!



Thanks!


----------



## drati

hrhsunshine said:


> Hey *J*!  Thanks girl!  I absolutely love her.  Can you believe it??? I am totally TOTALLY bag content!  I now have my perfect collection!



So are all your Bals gone or do you have a few left? Please do share what's in your collection now. So happy to hear you're content.

EDIT: I see you partially answered my question, thanks. Glad to see you have kept a couple of bals.


----------



## Honeylicious

hrhsunshine said:


> Hi Bal Pals,
> 
> Well, I've been selling off my Bals as I have been diversifying my collection.  My two most recent additions are replacing the stunning black City I just sold.
> 
> I have mod shots and I'm 5'4" in case anyone needs a size reference.
> 
> *Valentino Rockstud*
> This bag can be used as a shoulder bag, clutch, and crossbody, so it's super versatile.  I LOVE the rockin' studs!  This little lady has 6 compartments/pockets, so I can hide everything I need for an outing.  I will most likely use her as a crossbody and clutch for evenings out.  Well designed... the strap slides out so you don't have to scrunch it into the bag to make it a clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Givenchy Antigona*
> Then there is my medium black Givenchy Antigona for daily use and hauling all my crap.  LOVE  LOVE LOVE this bag!!!!  She is edgy, elegant, and versatile.  I will use her alot this fall and winter.  She is from the new collection, so made of goatskin and is grained so wear doesn't show as much.  This bag holds a ton and is comfy worn by handles or shoulder strap.  Although most Antigonas have gold HW, I love silver and this one was the perfect combo for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


Luv your Antigona~!!  it's simple yet beautiful.  I love how minimalist it is, I know, sometimes those wrinkles, tassels, studs, buckles can be too much :girlwhack:


----------



## hrhsunshine

drati said:


> So are all your Bals gone or do you have a few left? Please do share what's in your collection now. So happy to hear you're content.
> 
> EDIT: I see you partially answered my question, thanks. Glad to see you have kept a couple of bals.





Honeylicious said:


> Luv your Antigona~!!  it's simple yet beautiful.  I love how minimalist it is, I know, sometimes those wrinkles, tassels, studs, buckles can be too much :girlwhack:



*Drati:*  Thank you! Yes, it is nice to be content, finally!  Can't sell ALL of them right?  Just keep a couple to get my Bal fix.  At my peak of collecting Bals, I was still feeling unsatisfied.  Obviously, I was collecting too many of one thing and not creating a balanced collection.  Now, I have fewer pieces but my collection's diversity works to fulfill all my needs, thus bringing bag harmony.  I don't even feel guilty for what I've got.  (I used to.)  I think I don't feel the guilt anymore b/c I know every piece has its own definite purpose.  I look at bags online just cuz I enjoy looking at them.  I will think the bags look pretty, but that appetite/hunger is completely GONE.  It's the weirdest thing.

*Honey:*  Thank you sweetie!  It's so different from the Bals.  I feel like I have different bags to fit all my different moods.  I will always love the boho cool of Bals, but the Antigona has the cool chic with a bit of edge in there.  Gotta switch it up sometimes.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

I didn't just get this but this was my HG before I discovered bals!

My Vintage Chanel Jumbo Flap!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Purchased this a couple of months ago. My first BV in violet medium veneta. Some wonderfully soft leather! 

I was in the BV store admiring their new shoes.


----------



## bfrosty

lilflobowl said:


> Valentino Bow Dorsays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those Valentinos are absolutely stunning!  I have been looking for this same shoe in pretty much any color other than the ubiquitous black, red or nude.  I think at this point the pink color is my HG but your lilac pair is now a serious contender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Le sigh!


----------



## MAGJES

My 1st Celine (Souris Mini Luggage) - It's actually darker IRL.


----------



## t_lo

MAGJES said:


> My 1st Celine (Souris Mini Luggage) - It's actually darker IRL.


 
love your new mini!!


----------



## dragonette

My first Frye's! Won't be my last!


----------



## johannamaria

This is what I got.... (the sweetest present from my DH)
Just wanted to share 
My first Hermes ever!!!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

My very first Proenza bag, the small keep all in mustard


----------



## rycechica1016

yoyotomatoe said:
			
		

> My very first Proenza bag, the small keep all in mustard



awwh! congrats! looks great on u! love the outfit too


----------



## yoyotomatoe

rycechica1016 said:


> awwh! congrats! looks great on u! love the outfit too



Thanks darling! Can't wait for yours


----------



## dolali

Goyard St. Louis PM, black on black


----------



## johannamaria

My Chanel Cabas Brooklyn XL totally in love with it... Very useful for the things I have to carrie when Im travelling for work and going to rehearsals


----------



## mere girl

fab McQueen bag charm!


----------



## lisahopkins

mere girl said:
			
		

> fab McQueen bag charm!



Fab charm, I have the skull with diamantés all over it


----------



## animal 1

MAGJES said:


> My 1st Celine (Souris Mini Luggage) - It's actually darker IRL.



Omg I LOVE the Celine *sigh*


----------



## yoyotomatoe

I've already posted this bag but I love it soooooo much!


----------



## Nanaz

yoyotomatoe said:


> I've already posted this bag but I love it soooooo much!


WOW, You look amazing with that color. Congrats.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Nanaz said:


> WOW, You look amazing with that color. Congrats.



Thanks girl!! It's an even brighter purple in person.


----------



## rycechica1016

yoyotomatoe said:
			
		

> I've already posted this bag but I love it soooooo much!



i love this! pretty close to bleu lavande


----------



## yoyotomatoe

rycechica1016 said:


> i love this! pretty close to bleu lavande



Thanks! Yes it seems that way in the pic...but it's an electric purple IRL. Bleu lavande looks pretty purple too in pics...never seen it irl though. Is it a true purple?


----------



## Yikkie

yoyotomatoe said:
			
		

> I've already posted this bag but I love it soooooo much!



Beautiful bag and you look fab!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Yikkie said:


> Beautiful bag and you look fab!!



Thank you Yikkie


----------



## rycechica1016

yoyotomatoe said:
			
		

> Thanks! Yes it seems that way in the pic...but it's an electric purple IRL. Bleu lavande looks pretty purple too in pics...never seen it irl though. Is it a true purple?



hi yoyo, i think it's a purple with blue undertones.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

rycechica1016 said:


> hi yoyo, i think it's a purple with blue undertones.



That is what i thought based off pics...it is gorg for sure. Mine is true purple...but bags its always so hard to capture true colours.


----------



## rycechica1016

yoyotomatoe said:
			
		

> That is what i thought based off pics...it is gorg for sure. Mine is true purple...but bags its always so hard to capture true colours.



exactly! it's really hard to capture the colors. BL comes out pretty close to outremer on photos but actually more purple irl.


----------



## CaptainMandy

Little thing this week: YSL traveling wallet in light brown


----------



## yoyotomatoe

CaptainMandy said:


> Little thing this week: YSL traveling wallet in light brown
> 
> View attachment 1934631



Love the wallet.


----------



## CaptainMandy

yoyotomatoe said:
			
		

> Love the wallet.



Thx dear! Love the elegance of the light brown..


----------



## addictedtoshop

Celine micro in camel


----------



## Maddy luv

CaptainMandy said:


> Little thing this week: YSL traveling wallet in light brown
> 
> View attachment 1934631


beautiful wallet, congrats


----------



## Maddy luv

addictedtoshop said:


> Celine micro in camel


i love the bag, congrat


----------



## Fashion1

Here's a few non Balenciaga purchases. I've been on a David Yurman kick lately. Petite Albion Amethyst Ring, Albion Amethyst Medium Enhancer (will get chain soon), 2mm Cable Bangle and 7mm Blue Topaz Cable Bracelet. Next are my new Frye boots. Discovered these from another thread recently, and now that we will be living half of the time in Chicago (long story) I needed some warm boots. The greyish ones are the Carmen Short Harness Boot (these are so amazing) and the other ones are older, used styles. All are so comfortable yet stylish! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Fashion1 said:


> Here's a few non Balenciaga purchases. I've been on a David Yurman kick lately. Petite Albion Amethyst Ring, Albion Amethyst Medium Enhancer (will get chain soon), 2mm Cable Bangle and 7mm Blue Topaz Cable Bracelet. Next are my new Frye boots. Discovered these from another thread recently, and now that we will be living half of the time in Chicago (long story) I needed some warm boots. The greyish ones are the Carmen Short Harness Boot (these are so amazing) and the other ones are older, used styles. All are so comfortable yet stylish! Thanks for letting me share


Fabulous friend! Can't wait to see these new goodies live! And I see we have much needed catching up to do next wk!


----------



## CaptainMandy

Maddy luv said:
			
		

> beautiful wallet, congrats



Thank u dear


----------



## CaptainMandy

addictedtoshop said:
			
		

> Celine micro in camel



The leather looks gorgy!


----------



## jennyliu87

My new Celine trapeze. Haven't got a chance to take a picture yet.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

jennyliu87 said:


> My new Celine trapeze. Haven't got a chance to take a picture yet.



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## jennyliu87

yoyotomatoe said:
			
		

> Absolutely gorgeous!



Thank you


----------



## addictedtoshop

Maddy luv said:
			
		

> i love the bag, congrat



Thankkkk youu..


----------



## Balvert

Frye Carmen Harness Short in Grey Tumbled Leather.


----------



## rycechica1016

been dying to have this color. my first RM bag! my new to me electric fuschia mab mini!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

rycechica1016 said:


> been dying to have this color. my first RM bag! my new to me electric fuschia mab mini!
> 
> View attachment 1940684


Yay congrats...would have never guessed you are a pink girl


----------



## rycechica1016

yoyotomatoe said:
			
		

> Yay congrats...would have never guessed you are a pink girl



thanks yoyo!  haha! i just love pink! makes me happy!  my next hunt... magenta city 05!!  wish me luck!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

rycechica1016 said:


> thanks yoyo!  haha! i just love pink! makes me happy!  my next hunt... magenta city 05!!  wish me luck!



Good luck hunnie! PS love your new avatar!


----------



## addictedtoshop

CaptainMandy said:


> The leather looks gorgy!



Thank you


----------



## pinoko24

Dark Blue patent in Jumbo size




Dark Blue Patent Jumbo VS Blue Cobalt in bad lighting


----------



## yoyotomatoe

pinoko24 said:


> View attachment 1944296
> 
> 
> Dark Blue patent in Jumbo size
> 
> View attachment 1944297
> 
> 
> Dark Blue Patent Jumbo VS Blue Cobalt in bad lighting



Gorgeous congrats!


----------



## oOChuChuOo

pinoko24 said:
			
		

> Dark Blue patent in Jumbo size
> 
> Dark Blue Patent Jumbo VS Blue Cobalt in bad lighting



This is so... Gorgeous. Wish I could afford one! Maybe if I sold all my Bals, and then some! Congratulations, she's stunningly beautiful.


----------



## sylvericon

YSL Chyc Cabas


----------



## yoyotomatoe

sylvericon said:


> YSL Chyc Cabas



Beautiful congrats! Love the Cabas Chyc!


----------



## sylvericon

yoyotomatoe said:


> Beautiful congrats! Love the Cabas Chyc!



oh dear! the thread was enabler! specially when I found out that there's a price increase.. bought different colors of clutch as well..


----------



## kiwishopper

pinoko24 said:


> View attachment 1944296
> 
> 
> Dark Blue patent in Jumbo size
> 
> View attachment 1944297
> 
> 
> Dark Blue Patent Jumbo VS Blue Cobalt in bad lighting




The colour is simply striking! Beaufl!!!


----------



## Maddy luv

Beautifull YSL Chyc Cabas


----------



## Maddy luv

pinoko24 said:


> View attachment 1944296
> 
> 
> Dark Blue patent in Jumbo size
> 
> View attachment 1944297
> 
> 
> Dark Blue Patent Jumbo VS Blue Cobalt in bad lighting


Gorgeous, i love this color. Congrats!


----------



## Livia1

sylvericon said:


> YSL Chyc Cabas




What a gorgeous colour!
Many congrats.


----------



## t_lo

pinoko24 said:


> View attachment 1944296
> 
> 
> Dark Blue patent in Jumbo size
> 
> View attachment 1944297
> 
> 
> Dark Blue Patent Jumbo VS Blue Cobalt in bad lighting



 stunning!


----------



## t_lo

sylvericon said:


> YSL Chyc Cabas



absolutely love this color.  great purchase, congrats!


----------



## Nanaz

I bought these Sam Edelman Louie Fringe Booties from NM. They are so comfortable and true to size. Love them. 
I also got the LV Speedy B 30 in mono. Love the new strap option.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Nanaz said:


> I bought these Sam Edelman Louie Fringe Booties from NM. They are so comfortable and true to size. Love them.
> I also got the LV Speedy B 30 in mono. Love the new strap option.



Gorgeous Hun!!! Congrats!


----------



## Nanaz

yoyotomatoe said:


> Gorgeous Hun!!! Congrats!



Thank you sweetie. LOVE the Speedy with the strap. So comfy. I used to have one without the strap and it drove me nuts but this one is so functional.


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

mere girl said:
			
		

> fab McQueen bag charm!



this is INCREDIBLE. I've never been a big fan of bag charms, but I think I have just met my match. do you have a picture of it action (hanging on a bag)? I'm curious to see the size of it... perhaps on a bal?  TIA!


----------



## Nanaz

Zara Jacket.


----------



## drati

Nice buys Nanaz. You wear paler colours so well, these will all look great on you.

Are you still on the hunt for a second PS1? 



Nanaz said:


> I bought these Sam Edelman Louie Fringe Booties from NM. They are so comfortable and true to size. Love them.
> I also got the LV Speedy B 30 in mono. Love the new strap option.





Nanaz said:


> Zara Jacket.


----------



## Nanaz

drati said:


> Nice buys Nanaz. You wear paler colours so well, these will all look great on you.
> 
> Are you still on the hunt for a second PS1?


Thank you darling. No not right now. I really wanted a Speedy and i am glad i got one with the strap. Now i am hunting for over the knee boots.


----------



## OverForTea

Nanaz said:


> I bought these Sam Edelman Louie Fringe Booties from NM. They are so comfortable and true to size. Love them.
> I also got the LV Speedy B 30 in mono. Love the new strap option.



I love the new strap option too! Makes me want to consider reinvesting in one. I had one many years ago, gave it to my sister when I got tired of it. It's still around--I swear they are indestructible.


----------



## Nanaz

OverForTea said:


> I love the new strap option too! Makes me want to consider reinvesting in one. I had one many years ago, gave it to my sister when I got tired of it. It's still around--I swear they are indestructible.


The strap is a great option to have. I have been looking for a cross body bag, specially now in winter time with coat, gloves and every thing else that you have to load yourself up with. If you owned one before, i am sure you will be happy with the new version too.


----------



## drati

Nanaz said:


> The strap is a great option to have. I have been looking for a cross body bag, specially now in winter time with coat, gloves and every thing else that you have to load yourself up with. If you owned one before, i am sure you will be happy with the new version too.



Love the option of cross body and my bags with straps get a lot more use than the ones without.


----------



## Nanaz

drati said:


> Love the option of cross body and my bags with straps get a lot more use than the ones without.


Did you ever get your Proenza?
btw, look what i found? Deep Coral. New color.
and there is Lagoon and Sunshine also. Just gorgeous.


----------



## drati

Yes, lovely. I like the deep coral. I'm a fan of red bags that are just a slightly unusual shade of red. Deep coral looks soft and a bit more resilient than the neon coral.

Yes, I got my medium. Have been using it just about every day -- it's softened up nicely and I love the size. The large is fabulous too, for busier days or when I have to take documents etc. But the medium is so easy to grab. I'm really happy with it. Are you still using yours? It was your photos that finally convinced me ...


----------



## Nanaz

drati said:


> Yes, lovely. I like the deep coral. I'm a fan of red bags that are just a slightly unusual shade of red. Deep coral looks soft and a bit more resilient than the neon coral.
> 
> Yes, I got my medium. Have been using it just about every day -- it's softened up nicely and I love the size. The large is fabulous too, for busier days or when I have to take documents etc. But the medium is so easy to grab. I'm really happy with it. Are you still using yours? It was your photos that finally convinced me ...



drati - i got my SW 50/50 over the knee boots yesterday. They are so comfy and i love them. They look great with every outfit. Every one should have a pair of these boots. They are awesome. Here is a quick modeling shot just for you.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Nanaz said:


> drati - i got my SW 50/50 over the knee boots yesterday. They are so comfy and i love them. They look great with every outfit. Every one should have a pair of these boots. They are awesome. Here is a quick modeling shot just for you.



Love it girl!! The whole outfit...oh, and nice bag in the background


----------



## drati

Nanaz said:


> drati - i got my SW 50/50 over the knee boots yesterday. They are so comfy and i love them. They look great with every outfit. Every one should have a pair of these boots. They are awesome. Here is a quick modeling shot just for you.



Love them on you! Very cool. Thanks so much for the picture. What's the sizing like?


----------



## madforhandbags

Balvert said:
			
		

> Frye Carmen Harness Short in Grey Tumbled Leather.



OMG, I bought a pair of these boots in tan 3 days ago. They are so cool!!!  Comfy too.


----------



## Nanaz

yoyotomatoe said:


> Love it girl!! The whole outfit...oh, and nice bag in the background



Thanks sweetie. That bag is my new love.


----------



## Nanaz

drati said:


> Love them on you! Very cool. Thanks so much for the picture. What's the sizing like?



They are very true to size. I wear 8 and it fits me perfect. You should try them. You will love them.


----------



## Honeylicious

got a new pair of Gucci shades    they're so comfortable and love the little heart shape logo


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Honeylicious said:


> got a new pair of Gucci shades    they're so comfortable and love the little heart shape logo



Nice shades girl!


----------



## CaptainMandy

Great shopping in Paris! Prada wallet Xmas2012 limited edition. And Fendi 2jour Blue!


----------



## mf19

CaptainMandy said:


> Great shopping in Paris! Prada wallet Xmas2012 limited edition. And Fendi 2jour Blue!
> 
> View attachment 1958713



your 2jour is beautiful!!... just added it to my list of wants 

may I ask how much it is in euros?


----------



## CaptainMandy

mf19 said:
			
		

> your 2jour is beautiful!!... just added it to my list of wants
> 
> may I ask how much it is in euros?



&euro;1,410. Blue is difficult to get, other colors are easier to be available.. lucky me!


----------



## mf19

CaptainMandy said:


> &euro;1,410. Blue is difficult to get, other colors are easier to be available.. lucky me!



thanks so much... I'm open with colors so hopefully I'll be lucky on my next visit to France .  congrats again!


----------



## CaptainMandy

mf19 said:
			
		

> thanks so much... I'm open with colors so hopefully I'll be lucky on my next visit to France .  congrats again!



You're welcome n good luck


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Yay! My first Tory Burch Purchases!


----------



## Nanaz

yoyotomatoe said:


> Yay! My first Tory Burch Purchases!



LOVE them. Congrats. I like your flats.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Nanaz said:


> LOVE them. Congrats. I like your flats.



Thanks L! More to come . Can't wait for yours


----------



## t_lo

yoyotomatoe said:


> Yay! My first Tory Burch Purchases!



GREAT tory burch buys!  i have been too lazy for heels lately and all i wear are my tory burch revas and boots   enjoy!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

t_lo said:


> GREAT tory burch buys!  i have been too lazy for heels lately and all i wear are my tory burch revas and boots   enjoy!!



Thnks girl


----------



## reddishpink

yoyotomatoe said:
			
		

> Yay! My first Tory Burch Purchases!



Omg!! Love those flats ! And boots too!!


----------



## jayne01

I've been wanting a black RGGH while they're still available, but I recently bought a Givenchy Nightingale tote and an iodine Alexander Wang Rocco so I have to put off the new Bal a bit longer...


----------



## hc1113

Nanaz said:


> Did you ever get your Proenza?
> btw, look what i found? Deep Coral. New color.
> and there is Lagoon and Sunshine also. Just gorgeous.



That's a really nice colour,  deep coral. Do you mind me asking where you buy from? I'm up in Toronto and am having a tough time locating any PS1s...


----------



## Nanaz

hc1113 said:


> That's a really nice colour,  deep coral. Do you mind me asking where you buy from? I'm up in Toronto and am having a tough time locating any PS1s...



I got my Black one from NM. You can also go on Proenza website and that is where i took those pictures from. You can also check this thread on Proenza section:
http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/where-to-buy-proenza-schouler-679954.html


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

jayne01 said:
			
		

> I've been wanting a black RGGH while they're still available, but I recently bought a Givenchy Nightingale tote and an iodine Alexander Wang Rocco so I have to put off the new Bal a bit longer...



i must say, you have great taste - love them both!!


----------



## hc1113

Nanaz said:


> I got my Black one from NM. You can also go on Proenza website and that is where i took those pictures from. You can also check this thread on Proenza section:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/where-to-buy-proenza-schouler-679954.html



Thanks! I'll take a look. I wanted to go bricks & mortar but I guess I'll have to go the route of the Internet. I hate buying bags without seeing them first is all..


----------



## addictedtoshop

Newly addition..givenchy antigona croc stamp in night blue


----------



## yoyotomatoe

addictedtoshop said:


> Newly addition..givenchy antigona croc stamp in night blue



Love that Givenchy. Congrats!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

My new Prada shades!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Ok...cheated on bal some more. Here are my new MK watches from Macy's F&F event. And my semi new rose gold watch that is also my avatar pic.


----------



## Milan123

jayne01 said:


> I've been wanting a black RGGH while they're still available, but I recently bought a Givenchy Nightingale tote and an iodine Alexander Wang Rocco so I have to put off the new Bal a bit longer...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1960376
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1960383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1960377
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1960378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1960379
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1960380



great choices! Congrats


----------



## Milan123

yoyotomatoe said:


> Ok...cheated on bal some more. Here are my new MK watches from Macy's F&F event. And my semi new rose gold watch that is also my avatar pic.


wow gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Milan123 said:


> wow gorgeous! Congrats



Thank you


----------



## Nanaz

yoyotomatoe said:


> My new Prada shades!



Love your Prada shades and your watches are awesome. Congrats.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Nanaz said:


> Love your Prada shades and your watches are awesome. Congrats.



Thanks hun!


----------



## PinkPeonies

So happy with this!!!


----------



## jooon

yoyotomatoe said:


> My new Prada shades!



I LOVE THESE SHADES!    Methinks we need a mod pic!


----------



## lisahopkins

PinkPeonies said:
			
		

> So happy with this!!!



Gorgeous.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

jooon said:


> I LOVE THESE SHADES!    Methinks we need a mod pic!



Thanks! Ok I will work on that I promise!


----------



## trikhey_03

:d


----------



## juriatah

trikhey_03 said:
			
		

> :d



Wow..that is one princess baby! Congrats!


----------



## johannamaria

Finally I found my Chanel Jumbo vintage
Sooooo happy with it I think Im done now


----------



## johannamaria

Oeps forgot the Picture


----------



## littlehanoi

trikhey_03 said:


> :d



This is the most beautiful bag that I have seen, soooo stunning! love the red color!


----------



## trikhey_03

juriatah said:
			
		

> Wow..that is one princess baby! Congrats!



Thank you!  she's prettier in person


----------



## trikhey_03

littlehanoi said:
			
		

> This is the most beautiful bag that I have seen, soooo stunning! love the red color!



Thanks! She's prettier irl! The leather is soooo smooth too!


----------



## trikhey_03

johannamaria said:
			
		

> Oeps forgot the Picture



I love your vintage chanel!


----------



## johannamaria

trikhey_03 said:


> I love your vintage chanel!


----------



## johannamaria

trikhey_03 said:


> :d



Wauw love youre Red Chanel....
Enjoy......


----------



## alvintallado

hi can u help me authenticate this balenciaga city rh? pls? thanks so much
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151125069347862.451872.523342861&type=3


----------



## yoyotomatoe

alvintallado said:


> hi can u help me authenticate this balenciaga city rh? pls? thanks so much
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151125069347862.451872.523342861&type=3



Hi there, this is not the correct place for your post. Please post all authentication questions here and make sure you follow rules for the proper format when making your request. Good luck!

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ules-use-format-post-787207.html#post23369608


----------



## alvintallado

yoyotomatoe said:


> Hi there, this is not the correct place for your post. Please post all authentication questions here and make sure you follow rules for the proper format when making your request. Good luck!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ules-use-format-post-787207.html#post23369608



thank you! sorry it's my first time and i dont know how to attach pictures


----------



## yoyotomatoe

alvintallado said:


> thank you! sorry it's my first time and i dont know how to attach pictures



No prob. You don't need to attach pics as long as the link you have provided has all the required photos. However for your future reference if you ever need to attach pics, just click on "Go advanced" and then the page will open up with more options and you will see a paperclip on the top line, click that and you can attach away. Hope that helps.


----------



## alvintallado

yoyotomatoe said:


> No prob. You don't need to attach pics as long as the link you have provided has all the required photos. However for your future reference if you ever need to attach pics, just click on "Go advanced" and then the page will open up with more options and you will see a paperclip on the top line, click that and you can attach away. Hope that helps.



im nstill waiting for the bag to arrive it's not with me yet so i cant take more pics needed, so sorry. but just want to have an idea now just by looking at my availble pictures do you think it's authentic?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

alvintallado said:


> im nstill waiting for the bag to arrive it's not with me yet so i cant take more pics needed, so sorry. but just want to have an idea now just by looking at my availble pictures do you think it's authentic?



I'm not an authenticator so I can't say. It looks fine but again without required photos a definite answer cannot be given even by an authenticator. My word of advice is next time make sure you get your bag authenticated prior to making a purchase. It is quite a hassle it it turns out to be a fake.


----------



## alvintallado

yoyotomatoe said:


> I'm not an authenticator so I can't say. It looks fine but again without required photos a definite answer cannot be given even by an authenticator. My word of advice is next time make sure you get your bag authenticated prior to making a purchase. It is quite a hassle it it turns out to be a fake.



ohh ok ok, the seller agreed that i can return it if it's proven fake  thanks again for your help maybe tom i can post the need pics for the authentication


----------



## yoyotomatoe

alvintallado said:


> ohh ok ok, the seller agreed that i can return it if it's proven fake  thanks again for your help maybe tom i can post the need pics for the authentication



No prob! GL and make sure you do a reveal!


----------



## PinkPeonies

Landed in San Francisco this morning and about 6 hours in, I bought this *guilty*

Sorry for the horribly lit pics, too excited!


----------



## t_lo

PinkPeonies said:


> Landed in San Francisco this morning and about 6 hours in, I bought this *guilty*
> 
> Sorry for the horribly lit pics, too excited!



LOVE your chloes, congratulations!!  where'd you shop in SF?  so lucky you came in on a non-rainy day


----------



## PinkPeonies

t_lo said:
			
		

> LOVE your chloes, congratulations!!  where'd you shop in SF?  so lucky you came in on a non-rainy day



Thank you! I cannot believe how beautiful the weather was when we walked out of the airport as we've heard it's been raining here, but we were told not to get too excited yet as the forecast predicts rain in the next few days. 

We were just around Union Square last night and probably again today. I love it here!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

PinkPeonies said:


> Landed in San Francisco this morning and about 6 hours in, I bought this *guilty*
> 
> Sorry for the horribly lit pics, too excited!



Wow! Very cool shoes to boot


----------



## Balvert

Added another Frye to my boots collection:


----------



## PinkPeonies

Balvert said:
			
		

> Added another Frye to my boots collection:



Love those! I've always wanted to try Frye boots. Where do they sell these if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## alvintallado

yoyotomatoe said:


> No prob! GL and make sure you do a reveal!



hi! i got the bag na and took many pictures as possible, pls help me authenticate this

PLS HELP ME AUTHENTICATE THIS BALENCIAGA CITY RH!thanks so much!
Hi I just got the bag i purchased in facebook online shop!
I hope you guys could help me authenticate this BALENCIAGA CITY CLASSIC RH
It's my first time to buy a seconhand balenciaga bag, so i hope you can help me.
Here are the picture, I took many pics as possible 
I hope u could help me out asap because i can refund it within 3 days 

http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/...o/IMG_5151.jpg

http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/...o/IMG_5152.jpg

http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/...o/IMG_5153.jpg

http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/...o/IMG_5154.jpg

http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/...o/IMG_5155.jpg

http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/...o/IMG_5156.jpg

http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/...o/IMG_5157.jpg

http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/...o/IMG_5158.jpg

http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/...o/IMG_5160.jpg

http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/...o/IMG_5162.jpg

http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/...o/IMG_5164.jpg

http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/...o/IMG_5159.jpg

http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/...o/IMG_5166.jpg

http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/...o/IMG_5167.jpg


that's all! hope you guys can authenticate this


----------



## alvintallado

yoyotomatoe said:


> No prob! GL and make sure you do a reveal!



hi again sorry posted the wrong link for pictures, try to open this
http://s1287.beta.photobucket.com/user/alvintallado/library/


----------



## Balvert

PinkPeonies said:


> Love those! I've always wanted to try Frye boots. Where do they sell these if you don't mind me asking.



I buy them from Revolve & Amazon.


----------



## PinkPeonies

Balvert said:
			
		

> I buy them from Revolve & Amazon.



Thank you! Do you know where they would sell it in San Fran? I would need to try them on while im here.


----------



## lofty

PinkPeonies said:
			
		

> Thank you! Do you know where they would sell it in San Fran? I would need to try them on while im here.



I've seen Frye boots in Nordstrom or Macy's in SF. Quite a wide selection too.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

alvintallado said:


> hi again sorry posted the wrong link for pictures, try to open this
> http://s1287.beta.photobucket.com/user/alvintallado/library/



Hi Alvin I am trying to be helpful as you are new to TPF, but I have told you already I am not an authenticator and this is not the right place to be posting your authentication questions. This is the link to where *ALL* authenticity questions are to be posted and please make sure you read the rules as to what is required in order to authenticate 

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ules-use-format-post-787207.html#post23369608


----------



## alvintallado

yoyotomatoe said:


> Hi Alvin I am trying to be helpful as you are new to TPF, but I have told you already I am not an authenticator and this is not the right place to be posting your authentication questions. This is the link to where *ALL* authenticity questions are to be posted and please make sure you read the rules as to what is required in order to authenticate
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ules-use-format-post-787207.html#post23369608



thanks and already posted there already)


----------



## Lexia1157

Sorry nothing big purchase .... An iPad mini as early gift for Christmas , too good to using this for browsing PF and all your lovely Bals!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Been looking for a small crossbody for going out to shows, dinners, concerts, etc. Not into the Hip. I've been loving Givenchy and found a single black mini pandora in durable yet super smooshy soft chevre.  It has silver HW! Yea!  Was so excited to try her on. She fit PERFECTLY!  Must stress how SOFT this thing is. Just want to squeeeeeeze her!

She is just the right size. All my essentials fit. The strap is adjustable and comfy.  The front pocket is perfect for my phone.












Hits exactly at the hip on my. I'm 5-4.






My second arrival this week is the Reed Krakoff clutch in grey and black.  The HW is blackish pewter.  It's soft yet holds its shape very well.  Couldn't justify spending $$$ on another Bal EC since I don't use ECs that much.  However, I did need a black/grey one for those bright outfits and cool colors that won't work with my Sanguine GSH EC.






Still get 2 main compartments and a zip as in the current EC.





comparison of size with Bal EC


----------



## t_lo

hrhsunshine said:


> Been looking for a small crossbody for going out to shows, dinners, concerts, etc. Not into the Hip. I've been loving Givenchy and found a single black mini pandora in durable yet super smooshy soft chevre.  It has silver HW! Yea!  Was so excited to try her on. She fit PERFECTLY!  Must stress how SOFT this thing is. Just want to squeeeeeeze her!
> 
> She is just the right size. All my essentials fit. The strap is adjustable and comfy.  The front pocket is perfect for my phone.
> 
> My second arrival this week is the Reed Krakoff clutch in grey and black.  The HW is blackish pewter.  It's soft yet holds its shape very well.  Couldn't justify spending $$$ on another Bal EC since I don't use ECs that much.  However, I did need a black/grey one for those bright outfits and cool colors that won't work with my Sanguine GSH EC.



nice purchases!  i especially love the RK clutch, it's so understated and chic


----------



## hrhsunshine

t_lo said:


> nice purchases!  i especially love the RK clutch, it's so understated and chic




Thank you.  "understated and chic" is exactly what I love about it!


----------



## oOChuChuOo

hrhsunshine said:
			
		

> Been looking for a small crossbody for going out to shows, dinners, concerts, etc. Not into the Hip. I've been loving Givenchy and found a single black mini pandora in durable yet super smooshy soft chevre.  It has silver HW! Yea!  Was so excited to try her on. She fit PERFECTLY!  Must stress how SOFT this thing is. Just want to squeeeeeeze her!
> 
> She is just the right size. All my essentials fit. The strap is adjustable and comfy.  The front pocket is perfect for my phone.
> 
> Hits exactly at the hip on my. I'm 5-4.
> 
> My second arrival this week is the Reed Krakoff clutch in grey and black.  The HW is blackish pewter.  It's soft yet holds its shape very well.  Couldn't justify spending $$$ on another Bal EC since I don't use ECs that much.  However, I did need a black/grey one for those bright outfits and cool colors that won't work with my Sanguine GSH EC.
> 
> Still get 2 main compartments and a zip as in the current EC.
> 
> comparison of size with Bal EC



Hi sweets, loving the mini pandora. She's so adorable! Also, love the comparison on BM n BR. I was so certain that I wasn't going to love BM compared to DK, but seeing the colour in your photos... Looks like a vibrant dark blue actually! Thanks for that!


----------



## hrhsunshine

oOChuChuOo said:


> Hi sweets, loving the mini pandora. She's so adorable! Also, love the comparison on BM n BR. I was so certain that I wasn't going to love BM compared to DK, but seeing the colour in your photos... Looks like a vibrant dark blue actually! Thanks for that!



Thanks girly!  I love this little pandora!  I bought tix to a concert in Feb and HAD to have the right crossbody for hands-free rockin' 

Ur most welcome on the comparison shots. It most definitely is blue but not screaming blue.


----------



## jooon

hrhsunshine said:


> Been looking for a small crossbody for going out to shows, dinners, concerts, etc. Not into the Hip. I've been loving Givenchy and found a single black mini pandora in durable yet super smooshy soft chevre.  It has silver HW! Yea!  Was so excited to try her on. She fit PERFECTLY!  Must stress how SOFT this thing is. Just want to squeeeeeeze her!
> 
> She is just the right size. All my essentials fit. The strap is adjustable and comfy.  The front pocket is perfect for my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hits exactly at the hip on my. I'm 5-4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My second arrival this week is the Reed Krakoff clutch in grey and black.  The HW is blackish pewter.  It's soft yet holds its shape very well.  Couldn't justify spending $$$ on another Bal EC since I don't use ECs that much.  However, I did need a black/grey one for those bright outfits and cool colors that won't work with my Sanguine GSH EC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still get 2 main compartments and a zip as in the current EC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comparison of size with Bal EC



Ooooh! Gorgeous Ms Sunshine! I really really really like the mini Pandora and I like it so much better than its bigger sis! It looks really good on you and it falls just right too. Yummy! Love it! And I love the structured look of the Reed Krakoff clutch. It's a nice different look from your Sanguine EC. I approve! (hehehe...)

But I'll tell you something... that Sanguine is still taking my breath away!


----------



## hrhsunshine

jooon said:


> Ooooh! Gorgeous Ms Sunshine! I really really really like the mini Pandora and I like it so much better than its bigger sis! It looks really good on you and it falls just right too. Yummy! Love it! And I love the structured look of the Reed Krakoff clutch. It's a nice different look from your Sanguine EC. I approve! (hehehe...)
> 
> But I'll tell you something... that Sanguine is still taking my breath away!



Thank you girly!   I'm so happy with my two little girls.  Momma got to take them out for some fun!


----------



## Nanaz

Nine West Pamela Love booties. LOVE them.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Nanaz said:


> Nine West Pamela Love booties. LOVE them.



Fabulous hun. They finally arrived!


----------



## Nanaz

yoyotomatoe said:


> Fabulous hun. They finally arrived!



Yes darling. These are the keepers. I also ordered a paid of Isabel Marant Dicker in Anthracite. They should arrive soon. I will keep you posted. I will post pictures of more goodies tomorrow. I've been so bad.


----------



## Livia1

hrhsunshine said:


> Been looking for a small crossbody for going out to shows, dinners, concerts, etc. Not into the Hip. I've been loving Givenchy and found a single black mini pandora in durable yet super smooshy soft chevre.  It has silver HW! Yea!  Was so excited to try her on. She fit PERFECTLY!  Must stress how SOFT this thing is. Just want to squeeeeeeze her!
> 
> She is just the right size. All my essentials fit. The strap is adjustable and comfy.  The front pocket is perfect for my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My second arrival this week is the Reed Krakoff clutch in grey and black.  The HW is blackish pewter.  It's soft yet holds its shape very well.  Couldn't justify spending $$$ on another Bal EC since I don't use ECs that much.  However, I did need a black/grey one for those bright outfits and cool colors that won't work with my Sanguine GSH EC.




Oh, so that's what you got 
I love the pebbly, thick leather on that Givenchy and the grey & black combo on the clutch looks gorgeous.
Great choices! Now enjoy using them


----------



## hrhsunshine

Livia1 said:


> Oh, so that's what you got
> I love the pebbly, thick leather on that Givenchy and the grey & black combo on the clutch looks gorgeous.
> Great choices! Now enjoy using them



Thanks sweetie! 

LOL! Now, I need to clean up, dress up, and hit the town!


----------



## Livia1

hrhsunshine said:


> Thanks sweetie!
> 
> LOL! Now, I need to clean up, dress up, and hit the town!


----------



## blinkie80

Here's my guilty indulgence this month - Glad I got this because the new version is not as nice! Presenting my YSL Mini Cabas!


----------



## 31ruuecaambon

I bought a chanel compact wallet the other day  Its a green/blue colour and in patent leather! I love it!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

blinkie80 said:


> Here's my guilty indulgence this month - Glad I got this because the new version is not as nice! Presenting my YSL Mini Cabas!



Oh I love it! Where did you find one..I thought minis were all sold out.


----------



## blinkie80

yoyotomatoe said:


> Oh I love it! Where did you find one..I thought minis were all sold out.



I got this from HongKong - this is the one with the new hardware. Fortunately I got this before the new mini design was rolled out!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

blinkie80 said:


> I got this from HongKong - this is the one with the new hardware. Fortunately I got this before the new mini design was rolled out!



I haven't seen the new mini. Is there a name for it or it's the same just a different look?


----------



## blinkie80

yoyotomatoe said:


> I haven't seen the new mini. Is there a name for it or it's the same just a different look?



Someone posted in this thread,
http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/mini-chyc-with-shoulder-strap-747253-15.html

I saw this in the boutique the other day - still prefer the old version. For the new version, the leather is smooth and the bag is more slouchy.


----------



## Maddy luv

blinkie80 said:


> Here's my guilty indulgence this month - Glad I got this because the new version is not as nice! Presenting my YSL Mini Cabas!



Gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## Nanaz

Isabel Marant Anthracite Dicker.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

blinkie80 said:


> Someone posted in this thread,
> http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/mini-chyc-with-shoulder-strap-747253-15.html
> 
> I saw this in the boutique the other day - still prefer the old version. For the new version, the leather is smooth and the bag is more slouchy.



Yes the new one is def not as nice. I just ordered the medium one in poppy red. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## blinkie80

Woohoo!! Share it with us when u get it  I'm not daring enough to try red yet! I'm sure u'll rock it!


----------



## miu miu1

Miu Miu Tri-Color Bow
Love how girly it is


----------



## Nanaz

yoyotomatoe said:


> Yes the new one is def not as nice. I just ordered the medium one in poppy red. Can't wait to get it!



Can't wait to see it on you girlie. Red will look amazing on you.


----------



## rycechica1016

miu miu1 said:
			
		

> Miu Miu Tri-Color Bow
> Love how girly it is



love this! congrats!


----------



## rycechica1016

nanaz said:
			
		

> can't wait to see it on you girlie. Red will look amazing on you.



+1!


----------



## princessdoll

I got this tote cause the croc skin was soooo amazingly soft and mushy...you can see how I'm able to scrunch up the bag because of how soft the skin is...I love it cause normally croc is so hard and stiff so I love the treatment on this bag =)


----------



## purses & pugs

miu miu1 said:


> Miu Miu Tri-Color Bow
> Love how girly it is



This is so cute! Congrats


----------



## purses & pugs

I got two H gifts from bf for xmas This is the 3rd year I'm getting orange boxes from him so I have officially made this a tradition now! 
A lovely silk scarf and a Rivale bracelet


----------



## PinkPeonies

purses & pugs said:
			
		

> I got two H gifts from bf for xmas This is the 3rd year I'm getting orange boxes from him so I have officially made this a tradition now!
> A lovely silk scarf and a Rivale bracelet



Love these! I saw a purple (not sure of the colour name) Rivale at the Hermes store at JFK airport and I'm in love! 

Def on my wishlist.


----------



## Nanaz

purses & pugs said:


> I got two H gifts from bf for xmas This is the 3rd year I'm getting orange boxes from him so I have officially made this a tradition now!
> A lovely silk scarf and a Rivale bracelet


OMG gorgeous. Congrats.


----------



## purses & pugs

PinkPeonies said:


> Love these! I saw a purple (not sure of the colour name) Rivale at the Hermes store at JFK airport and I'm in love!
> 
> Def on my wishlist.



Thank you! I'm so clueless too when it comes to the H color names, but if you saw this one quite recently I think it might be the same color as mine. It's really gorgeous


----------



## purses & pugs

Nanaz said:


> OMG gorgeous. Congrats.



Thank you so much sweet Nanaz


----------



## PinkPeonies

First ever Louboutins. Looking at them makes me extremely happy!

Though I am not keeping this specific pair as they are a half size too big, the better size is on its way to me but im just too excited not to share them.


----------



## purses & pugs

PinkPeonies said:


> First ever Louboutins. Looking at them makes me extremely happy!
> 
> Though I am not keeping this specific pair as they are a half size too big, the better size is on its way to me but im just too excited not to share them.



They are sexy and super gorgeous, many congrats!


----------



## PinkPeonies

purses & pugs said:
			
		

> They are sexy and super gorgeous, many congrats!



Thank you. I'm really hoping they don't turn into another addiction. I have enough addictions as it is.


----------



## purses & pugs

PinkPeonies said:


> Thank you. I'm really hoping they don't turn into another addiction. I have enough addictions as it is.



I know exactly what you mean


----------



## Maddy luv

PinkPeonies said:


> First ever Louboutins. Looking at them makes me extremely happy!
> 
> Though I am not keeping this specific pair as they are a half size too big, the better size is on its way to me but im just too excited not to share them.



Gorgeous, congrats!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

I've been bad and bought two bags. My YSL medium Cabas Chyc and Chloe Marcie crossbody.


----------



## rycechica1016

yoyotomatoe said:
			
		

> I've been bad and bought two bags. My YSL medium Cabas Chyc and Chloe Marcie crossbody.



wow!!! u finally did it girl! congrats! gorgy! enjoy ur new babies!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

rycechica1016 said:


> wow!!! u finally did it girl! congrats! gorgy! enjoy ur new babies!



AAAHHHH I know!!! Thanks hunnie!


----------



## Nanaz

^^Congrats YoYo. Can't wait for your modeling pics.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Nanaz said:


> ^^Congrats YoYo. Can't wait for your modeling pics.



Thanks girl! I'll work on those along with my reveals.


----------



## Maddy luv

yoyotomatoe said:


> I've been bad and bought two bags. My YSL medium Cabas Chyc and Chloe Marcie crossbody.



 both bags, congrats!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Maddy luv said:


> both bags, congrats!!



Thank you!! Here's a mod shot of the crossbody.


----------



## Bisoux78

yoyotomatoe said:


> I've been bad and bought two bags. My YSL medium Cabas Chyc and Chloe Marcie crossbody.



I've been salivating over that YSL bag for ages! Congrats! I might buy it later on this year.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Bisoux78 said:


> I've been salivating over that YSL bag for ages! Congrats! I might buy it later on this year.



It is such a gorg and classy bag. Looking forward to yours


----------



## pearlgrass

Here is my non-Balenciaga purchase during the 2012 winter sale


----------



## PinkPeonies

pearlgrass said:
			
		

> Here is my non-Balenciaga purchase during the 2012 winter sale



Love this! Congrats!


----------



## PinkPeonies

I have been ridiculously bad and it's only the 2nd week of January. 

Isabel Marant Bayley's in purple and A.T.G swimmers.


----------



## pearlgrass

PinkPeonies said:


> Love this! Congrats!



Thanks, PinkPeonies! 

You've scored some cool stuff too  !


----------



## outtacontrol

jayne01 said:
			
		

> I've been wanting a black RGGH while they're still available, but I recently bought a Givenchy Nightingale tote and an iodine Alexander Wang Rocco so I have to put off the new Bal a bit longer...



Love your boots! Would you mind sharing the brand?


----------



## nicoleadrianna

yoyotomatoe said:
			
		

> Thank you!! Here's a mod shot of the crossbody.



Beautiful bag! She looks great on you!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

nicoleadrianna said:


> Beautiful bag! She looks great on you!



Thank you


----------



## rycechica1016

yoyotomatoe said:
			
		

> Thank you!! Here's a mod shot of the crossbody.



looks great on u my friend! perfect color and size!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

rycechica1016 said:


> looks great on u my friend! perfect color and size!



Thanks Hun . Hopefully post a mod of my ysl this wkend.


----------



## hrhsunshine

OK Bal pals, I've been hunting for the perfect RED bag since I sold a bunch of my red Bals.  Finally found the perfect one with YSL! Here is mini YSL Cabas Chyc in ROUGE.  She is the 2nd design of CC. There is current a new 3rd design that is out.

In case you're unfamiliar with the Cabas Chyc or just need to see some serious bag porn, here is my reveal thread. WOOHOO!
http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/reveal-red-mini-cabas-chyc-comparisons-and-modshot-797841.html


----------



## anthrocite_love

Introducing my first ever Chanel piece...

The Wallet on Chain in patent "Royal Blue"

I'm so excited! Thanks for reading


----------



## hrhsunshine

anthrocite_love said:


> Introducing my first ever Chanel piece...
> 
> The Wallet on Chain in patent "Royal Blue"
> 
> I'm so excited! Thanks for reading



OMG! I love that blue!!!!


----------



## Livia1

hrhsunshine said:


> OK Bal pals, I've been hunting for the perfect RED bag since I sold a bunch of my red Bals.  Finally found the perfect one with YSL! Here is mini YSL Cabas Chyc in ROUGE.  She is the 2nd design of CC. There is current a new 3rd design that is out.
> 
> In case you're unfamiliar with the Cabas Chyc or just need to see some serious bag porn, here is my reveal thread. WOOHOO!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/reveal-red-mini-cabas-chyc-comparisons-and-modshot-797841.html



Wait, what, you let go of more of your red Bal's or do I already know about these?
Anyway, that is a fab choice! This red is stunning and I do like the Cabas. 
I really dislike the new (3rd) design though so good for you, getting this one. 
Many congrats, dear. Enjoy it!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Livia1 said:


> Wait, what, you let go of more of your red Bal's or do I already know about these?
> Anyway, that is a fab choice! This red is stunning and I do like the Cabas.
> I really dislike the new (3rd) design though so good for you, getting this one.
> Many congrats, dear. Enjoy it!



LOL! Thank you dear *S*! Girl, I sold my Sanguine City and Ruby City last year.  Can you believe I don't have my HG Sanguine?  She is with a super OCD mom so I know she is in immaculate condition and very pampered. 

Really missed having a red top handle.  I have my red Prada.  Love her red but it's a different style and feel.  Wanted one that could be dressy too.  So I stumbled upon this one. 

I'm with you. Not a fan of the 3rd design.  Totally not my vibe.  Although the colors in the current release are stunning.  Love the blue and pink!


----------



## Livia1

hrhsunshine said:


> LOL! Thank you dear *S*! Girl, I sold my Sanguine City and Ruby City last year.  Can you believe I don't have my HG Sanguine?  She is with a super OCD mom so I know she is in immaculate condition and very pampered.
> 
> Really missed having a red top handle.  I have my red Prada.  Love her red but it's a different style and feel.  Wanted one that could be dressy too.  So I stumbled upon this one.
> 
> I'm with you. Not a fan of the 3rd design.  Totally not my vibe.  Although the colors in the current release are stunning.  Love the blue and pink!



Ah yes, I do know about those  I was sure that I remembered you had a third one.
The new "Cabas" is , well, not pretty. Honestly, I have no words and I do not understand why they would mess with this because it is gorgeous.


----------



## Livia1

I went to London to get my dream bag and I am in love.
Chanel 2.55 Reissue, black with GHW, medium size (226) 

My reveal is here, for anyone who's interested: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/revealing-my-dream-bag-798021.html


----------



## PinkPeonies

That Chanel is perfection! Congrats!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Livia1 said:


> I went to London to get my dream bag and I am in love.
> Chanel 2.55 Reissue, black with GHW, medium size (226)
> 
> My reveal is here, for anyone who's interested:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/revealing-my-dream-bag-798021.html



Congratulations dearest *S*!! OMG! What a stunning classic bag! Forever Keeper!


----------



## purses & pugs

hrhsunshine said:


> OK Bal pals, I've been hunting for the perfect RED bag since I sold a bunch of my red Bals.  Finally found the perfect one with YSL! Here is mini YSL Cabas Chyc in ROUGE.  She is the 2nd design of CC. There is current a new 3rd design that is out.
> 
> In case you're unfamiliar with the Cabas Chyc or just need to see some serious bag porn, here is my reveal thread. WOOHOO!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/reveal-red-mini-cabas-chyc-comparisons-and-modshot-797841.html



I adore this bag and this red is perfect! Many congrats. 
Can't believe you sold your beloved Sanguine though!!


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> I went to London to get my dream bag and I am in love.
> Chanel 2.55 Reissue, black with GHW, medium size (226)
> 
> My reveal is here, for anyone who's interested:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/revealing-my-dream-bag-798021.html



SERIOUSLY???!!!! 
I remember you wanted a Reissue but I thought you wanted with gunmetal/silver hw. This is a better choice though and now we are Chanel Reissue TWINS! I have the exact same bag 

Flying off to see your reveal


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> SERIOUSLY???!!!!
> I remember you wanted a Reissue but I thought you wanted with gunmetal/silver hw. This is a better choice though and now we are Chanel Reissue TWINS! I have the exact same bag
> 
> Flying off to see your reveal




Seriously! 
The choice of hardware was one of the reasons why I wasn't ready because I'm not a silver fan yet I thought gold was too much, too bling. So, what to do?!

Thanks to tPF'ers though (and that very much includes YOU), I realised this was a muted gold we're talking about and so I was convinced 
So very happy to be your Reissue twin!


----------



## hrhsunshine

purses & pugs said:


> I adore this bag and this red is perfect! Many congrats.
> Can't believe you sold your beloved Sanguine though!!



Thank you dearest *AM*!

LOL! I know...I cannot believe I sold my HG. Crazy me! 

I'm beyond thrilled with the red of the CC. She really has the perfect shade of red for me.  I also needed a red bag that could be super dressy, so she did it!


----------



## Livia1

PinkPeonies said:


> That Chanel is perfection! Congrats!



It really is, isn't it 
Thank you!




hrhsunshine said:


> Congratulations dearest *S*!! OMG! What a stunning classic bag! Forever Keeper!



Thank you  
I do believe this is a forever keeper


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Seriously!
> The choice of hardware was one of the reasons why I wasn't ready because I'm not a silver fan yet I thought gold was too much, too bling. So, what to do?!
> 
> Thanks to tPF'ers though (and that very much includes YOU), I realised this was a muted gold we're talking about and so I was convinced
> So very happy to be your Reissue twin!



I'm happy to hear I was of any help 
Yes, the gold is muted, not shiny or blingy, so it really is perfect on the Reissue. Although I like the silver as well it's a "dirty" silver (gunmetal?) - I don't speak Chanel - but it's not a Bal silver if that make sense, so it gets a bit too muted since it almost blends in with the black. 
Glad you finally got convinced


----------



## purses & pugs

hrhsunshine said:


> Thank you dearest *AM*!
> 
> LOL! I know...I cannot believe I sold my HG. Crazy me!
> 
> I'm beyond thrilled with the red of the CC. She really has the perfect shade of red for me.  I also needed a red bag that could be super dressy, so she did it!



Well, sometimes the HG can change and we want something else. That's fine and the most important thing is that you are happy! 
I think this bag is dressy but can still be worn casual outfits, it's a good choice


----------



## hrhsunshine

purses & pugs said:


> Well, sometimes the HG can change and we want something else. That's fine and the most important thing is that you are happy!
> I think this bag is dressy but can still be worn casual outfits, it's a good choice



Yes! I think deep down, my HG was really to have the perfect shade of red.  

This bag can certainly be worn dressy or with casual outfits.  She will certainly spruce up my scrubby work-at-home sweats!


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> I'm happy to hear I was of any help
> Yes, the gold is muted, not shiny or blingy, so it really is perfect on the Reissue. Although I like the silver as well it's a "dirty" silver (gunmetal?) - I don't speak Chanel - but it's not a Bal silver if that make sense, so it gets a bit too muted since it almost blends in with the black.
> Glad you finally got convinced




I don't speak Chanel either but I know excactly what you mean. I actually liked that is was a very muted silver/gunmetal but I thought the gold one would be more classic and I would be more sure to love it for a looooong time 
And when I saw it ... well, all doubt went out the window.


----------



## Livia1

hrhsunshine said:


> OK Bal pals, I've been hunting for the perfect RED bag since I sold a bunch of my red Bals.  Finally found the perfect one with YSL! Here is mini YSL Cabas Chyc in ROUGE.  She is the 2nd design of CC. There is current a new 3rd design that is out.
> 
> In case you're unfamiliar with the Cabas Chyc or just need to see some serious bag porn, here is my reveal thread. WOOHOO!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/reveal-red-mini-cabas-chyc-comparisons-and-modshot-797841.html




Quoting this post again only because the last time I did so, I was on my iPhone and now that I'm on my computer I have to add ... what a red! Absolutely gorgeous red


----------



## mere girl

Livia1 said:


> I went to London to get my dream bag and I am in love.
> Chanel 2.55 Reissue, black with GHW, medium size (226)
> 
> My reveal is here, for anyone who's interested:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/revealing-my-dream-bag-798021.html



 Oh...my....gosh! stunned, she is absolutely beautiful!
I hope you are keeping warm in the uk? It is sooooo cold here.....brrrrrrr!


----------



## mere girl

hrhsunshine said:


> OK Bal pals, I've been hunting for the perfect RED bag since I sold a bunch of my red Bals.  Finally found the perfect one with YSL! Here is mini YSL Cabas Chyc in ROUGE.  She is the 2nd design of CC. There is current a new 3rd design that is out.
> 
> In case you're unfamiliar with the Cabas Chyc or just need to see some serious bag porn, here is my reveal thread. WOOHOO!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/reveal-red-mini-cabas-chyc-comparisons-and-modshot-797841.html



WOW ..and just for you I'll add....CRIKEY!  having sold my coquelicot I really miss a red bag...I'm already looking for another one! congratulations!


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


> Oh...my....gosh! stunned, she is absolutely beautiful!
> I hope you are keeping warm in the uk? It is sooooo cold here.....brrrrrrr!



Thank you, dear *S* 
I had the loveliest time in the UK (as always!) and I have now returned home to -6°C


----------



## hrhsunshine

mere girl said:


> WOW ..and just for you I'll add....CRIKEY!  having sold my coquelicot I really miss a red bag...I'm already looking for another one! congratulations!



Hey *S*! It's been a while girl!  Miss seeing you here.  

Thank you, I'm super happy with my CC.  You sold your Coq? No surprise there.  You looking for another Coq or red or another color?

You and I are the queens of DIY and I must say, it doesn't stay limited to just Bals.  I'm trying to figure out the best way to protect my new lovely CC.  The leather feels porous...not like the glazed feel of most Bals, so I want to give her a bit more protection from water staining and such.  I've already started my research


----------



## Maddy luv

oops


----------



## Maddy luv

anthrocite_love said:


> Introducing my first ever Chanel piece...
> 
> The Wallet on Chain in patent "Royal Blue"
> 
> I'm so excited! Thanks for reading





Livia1 said:


> I went to London to get my dream bag and I am in love.
> Chanel 2.55 Reissue, black with GHW, medium size (226)
> 
> My reveal is here, for anyone who's interested:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/revealing-my-dream-bag-798021.html



Absolutely stunning bags ladies, congrats!!


----------



## Livia1

Maddy luv said:


> Absolutely stunning bags ladies, congrats!!




Thank you


----------



## mere girl

hrhsunshine said:


> Hey *S*! It's been a while girl!  Miss seeing you here.
> 
> Thank you, I'm super happy with my CC.  You sold your Coq? No surprise there.  You looking for another Coq or red or another color?
> 
> You and I are the queens of DIY and I must say, it doesn't stay limited to just Bals.  I'm trying to figure out the best way to protect my new lovely CC.  The leather feels porous...not like the glazed feel of most Bals, so I want to give her a bit more protection from water staining and such.  I've already started my research



hi - yes I am a little absent nowadays...trying to wean myself off the addiction! it's not really working tho 
I let my 2011 coq RH City go which was really silly as I later bought a 2012 RH coq city and just didn't love the leather as much... 
Hope you are ok! loving your collection..


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


> hi - yes I am a little absent nowadays...trying to wean myself off the addiction! it's not really working tho
> *I let my 2011 coq RH City go which was really silly as I later bought a 2012 RH coq city and just didn't love the leather as much... *
> Hope you are ok! loving your collection..



Sorry, I just need to do this 



I hope you'll find another good one though!


----------



## mere girl

Livia1 said:


> Thank you, dear *S*
> I had the loveliest time in the UK (as always!) and I have now returned home to -6°C



-6 is positively tropical! It was -9 here last night! 
Glad you enjoyed your trip


----------



## mere girl

Livia1 said:


> Sorry, I just need to do this
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you'll find another good one though!



yes I know..:shame:


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


> -6 is positively tropical! It was -9 here last night!
> Glad you enjoyed your trip



Lol, it was here too last night when I got home but today "only" -6.
I went to the airport rather early in the evening last night and at that time it wasn't very cold but the further I got from London, I could actually see the icing cold on the ground, the grass, everywhere. It was gorgeous .. from the train


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


> yes I know..:shame:





Awwww ...


----------



## hrhsunshine

mere girl said:


> hi - yes I am a little absent nowadays...trying to wean myself off the addiction! it's not really working tho
> I let my 2011 coq RH City go which was really silly as I later bought a 2012 RH coq city and just didn't love the leather as much...
> Hope you are ok! loving your collection..



Oh bummer about the Coq. Yeah, I need to wean myself off the addiction too.
Thanks girl! What do you have left now?


----------



## Nanaz

Isabel Marant Bobby in Camel. Soooooo Comfortable.


----------



## Nanaz

Chloe Susanna in Silver and Gold but i kept the Silver ones.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Nanaz said:


> Chloe Susanna in Silver and Gold but i kept the Silver ones.



I love these!!!


----------



## Nanaz

yoyotomatoe said:


> I love these!!!



Thank you darling. They are comfortable too. I wanted them for so long.


----------



## Nanaz

Givenchy Pepe Pandora med in Black with Gold.


----------



## outtacontrol

Livia1 said:
			
		

> I went to London to get my dream bag and I am in love.
> Chanel 2.55 Reissue, black with GHW, medium size (226)
> 
> My reveal is here, for anyone who's interested:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/revealing-my-dream-bag-798021.html



What a gorgeous Chanel!


----------



## Livia1

outtacontrol said:


> What a gorgeous Chanel!




Thank you


----------



## Maddy luv

Nanaz said:


> Givenchy Pepe Pandora med in Black with Gold.



Beautiful, congrats!!


----------



## Nanaz

Maddy luv said:


> Beautiful, congrats!!



Thank you.


----------



## MAGJES

I bought my first Mulberry. I was tired of waiting on Balenciaga to come out with a great Orange POP bag.


----------



## purses & pugs

MAGJES said:


> I bought my first Mulberry. I was tired of waiting on Balenciaga to come out with a great Orange POP bag.



Love it *A*! The Bayswater is a great style and I love the color on you


----------



## Livia1

MAGJES said:


> I bought my first Mulberry. I was tired of waiting on Balenciaga to come out with a great Orange POP bag.




Uh, I love the Bayswater and this colour is stunning!
Many congrats and enjoy.


----------



## rycechica1016

MAGJES said:
			
		

> I bought my first Mulberry. I was tired of waiting on Balenciaga to come out with a great Orange POP bag.



wow! love that pop! congrats A!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

MAGJES said:


> I bought my first Mulberry. I was tired of waiting on Balenciaga to come out with a great Orange POP bag.



It's beautiful my friend!!! I've been thinking of an orange bag myself.


----------



## MAGJES

yoyotomatoe said:


> It's beautiful my friend!!! I've been thinking of an orange bag myself.





rycechica1016 said:


> wow! love that pop! congrats A!





Livia1 said:


> Uh, I love the Bayswater and this colour is stunning!
> Many congrats and enjoy.





purses & pugs said:


> Love it *A*! The Bayswater is a great style and I love the color on you



Thanks ladies for your kind words!  I gave my dd a Bayswater for Christmas and was able to see the leather and get a feel for the size. I was pleasantly surprised at what a great bag this is. Nice and roomy. This is the second time I've "copied" my dd's bag choice so hopefully she's not annoyed with me!


----------



## Nanaz

MAGJES said:


> I bought my first Mulberry. I was tired of waiting on Balenciaga to come out with a great Orange POP bag.



It looks great on you. I am a fan of Orange color also.


----------



## Momma Leanne

My first Chloe!!!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Momma Leanne said:


> My first Chloe!!!!



Congrats so pretty. One of my fave bag designer!


----------



## outtacontrol

MAGJES said:
			
		

> I bought my first Mulberry. I was tired of waiting on Balenciaga to come out with a great Orange POP bag.



Wow! Beautiful. I really like the shape.  I think a lot of us are sick of waiting in balenciaga...


----------



## kiwishopper

MAGJES said:


> I bought my first Mulberry. I was tired of waiting on Balenciaga to come out with a great Orange POP bag.



That is a gorgeous shade if orange Amy


----------



## jeszica

Valentino clutch n YSL ring  thx for letting me share


----------



## CaptainMandy

Fendi 2jours black medium.. LOVE


----------



## oOChuChuOo

Gorgy Jeszica  So pretty! Congratulations!



jeszica said:


> Valentino clutch n YSL ring  thx for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 2041442


----------



## jeszica

oOChuChuOo said:


> Gorgy Jeszica  So pretty! Congratulations!



Hey!!!  thx dear!


----------



## blinkie80

Had never been a fan of Coach - but I love how structured these bags look! Presenting Coach Willis British Tan & City Willis Vermillion! These 2 look similar in colour on the pics but irl, they are very different! Vermillion is a bright orange red while british tan is brown.


----------



## lisahopkins

Belstaff Bracewell bracelet (50% off)


----------



## clevercat

Here's mine - I found this on the 'bay and couldn't be happier with it.
Aside from being my favourite colour, and a style I have wanted since it first came out, it's incredibly hard wearing and although it's smaller than I am used to, I can fit an amazing amount in there.....


----------



## blinkie80

clevercat said:


> Here's mine - I found this on the 'bay and couldn't be happier with it.
> Aside from being my favourite colour, and a style I have wanted since it first came out, it's incredibly hard wearing and although it's smaller than I am used to, I can fit an amazing amount in there.....
> 
> View attachment 2056736



It's pretty! Congrats! Wat model is this?


----------



## clevercat

blinkie80 said:


> It's pretty! Congrats! Wat model is this?



Oh thank you! I love the ombré effect, and it's chameleon qualities - in some lights it's lilac, in others almost black. IDK what model it is - i remember visiting it in Harrods around three years ago (couldn't afford it at the time, but so happy to finally have it!)....


----------



## addictedtoshop

Chanel jumbo caviar gold hw..love herrrr..but i love my balenciaga too


----------



## Bisoux78

Rebecca Minkoff CUPID Satchel with Gold Hardware 







LV Retiro PM


----------



## beauxgoris

bump


----------



## rycechica1016

My very first Mulberry bag, Alexa in Bright cabbage green!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

addictedtoshop said:


> Chanel jumbo caviar gold hw..love herrrr..but i love my balenciaga too


What a classic, congrats!


rycechica1016 said:


> My very first Mulberry bag, Alexa in Bright cabbage green!


Girl...such a beautiful colour and I love the size...but you knew that already!


----------



## fufu

2 newly purchased Coach





Canelian Penny 





Ikat Isabelle


----------



## Nanaz

rycechica1016 said:


> My very first Mulberry bag, Alexa in Bright cabbage green!



Love your Alexa. Gorgeous color. enjoy.


----------



## rycechica1016

I've been so bad lately, i think I'm done for now. My first YSL purse,YSL easy medium in horse-print bronze 2011! She's gorgeous and very easy to carry! i guess that's why they named it EASY.


----------



## rycechica1016

Nanaz said:


> Love your Alexa. Gorgeous color. enjoy.


thanks girly!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

rycechica1016 said:


> I've been so bad lately, i think I'm done for now. My first YSL purse,YSL easy medium in horse-print bronze 2011! She's gorgeous and very easy to carry! i guess that's why they named it EASY.



What a pretty colour hun! This makes up for the nightingale!


----------



## rycechica1016

yoyotomatoe said:


> What a pretty colour hun! This makes up for the nightingale!


thanks again gf!  holding off for the nighty! i think this is a great size to replace my work for now! it's almost as roomy as the work. and the best thing, i dont have to baby it too much when im with the kiddos. It's a great mommy bag too!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Ok...finally getting to my new non-bal related purchases. Here is my new Prada cammeo saffiano tote with my new YSL tributes in Porcellana.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

And my new Sam Edelman Lorissa pumps...I couldn't decide so bought and kept all 3 haha.


----------



## rycechica1016

yoyotomatoe said:


> And my new Sam Edelman Lorissa pumps...I couldn't decide so bought and kept all 3 haha.


they're all pretty! love all of them! those pumps are so u! enjoy them!


----------



## rycechica1016

yoyotomatoe said:


> Ok...finally getting to my new non-bal related purchases. Here is my new Prada cammeo saffiano tote with my new YSL tributes in Porcellana.


congrats! so gorgeous! u are so ready for s/s!


----------



## Nanaz

yoyotomatoe said:


> Ok...finally getting to my new non-bal related purchases. Here is my new Prada cammeo saffiano tote with my new YSL tributes in Porcellana.



Beautiful. Like your shoes too. Enjoy.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

rycechica1016 said:


> they're all pretty! love all of them! those pumps are so u! enjoy them!


Haha, you know me so well girl!


rycechica1016 said:


> congrats! so gorgeous! u are so ready for s/s!


Totally ready, even the fiance said perfect for S/S


Nanaz said:


> Beautiful. Like your shoes too. Enjoy.


Thanks hunnie


----------



## MAGJES

rycechica1016 said:


> My very first Mulberry bag, Alexa in Bright cabbage green!



So cute!  I've been wanting to try one of these.


----------



## jayne01

I feel like I keep straying from Bal b/c I miss G21 so much. Stopped into an Hermes boutique last weekend and scored a mais gator CDC!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

jayne01 said:


> I feel like I keep straying from Bal b/c I miss G21 so much. Stopped into an Hermes boutique last weekend and scored a mais gator CDC!


Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## pixiejenna

rycechica1016 said:


> I've been so bad lately, i think I'm done for now. My first YSL purse,YSL easy medium in horse-print bronze 2011! She's gorgeous and very easy to carry! i guess that's why they named it EASY.



LOVE the color & texture on your bag!



yoyotomatoe said:


> And my new Sam Edelman Lorissa pumps...I couldn't decide so bought and kept all 3 haha.


 
Love all those studs, I wish I could wear heels.


----------



## rooin

hi can anybody tell me if this is fake or not?? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## rycechica1016

MAGJES said:


> So cute!  I've been wanting to try one of these.


Thanks A! It's really cute! U should try it. It's smaller than a city but u can put more stuff vs a town.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

pixiejenna said:


> Love all those studs, I wish I could wear heels.


Thanks pixiejenna! You can live vicariously through me..that's what tpf is for, we all live through one another


----------



## pixiejenna

LOL SO true!


----------



## rycechica1016

pixiejenna said:


> LOVE the color & texture on your bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Love all those studs, I wish I could wear heels.


thank you pixie! she's gorgeous!


----------



## alexandra28

jeszica said:


> Valentino clutch n YSL ring  thx for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 2041442


Love the bracelets and the ring!!!


----------



## jeszica

Thank you!! 



alexandra28 said:


> Love the bracelets and the ring!!!


----------



## madforhandbags

I have REALLY been bad.  I've bought a black Marcie, Holly Berry Paraty, Berry Alexa, and I have a Deep Coral PS1 coming tomorrow.  WOW! 

So now I'm doing creative financing to pay bills.  What was I thinking!!!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

madforhandbags said:


> I have REALLY been bad.  I've bought a black Marcie, Holly Berry Paraty, Berry Alexa, and I have a Deep Coral PS1 coming tomorrow.  WOW!
> 
> So now I'm doing creative financing to pay bills.  What was I thinking!!!!


Oh wow beautiful! I love Chloe. And so looking forward to seeing your PS1!


----------



## jayne01

rycechica1016 said:


> I've been so bad lately, i think I'm done for now. My first YSL purse,YSL easy medium in horse-print bronze 2011! She's gorgeous and very easy to carry! i guess that's why they named it EASY.


 
That horse-print Easy is gorgeous!  



yoyotomatoe said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats!


 
Thank you!!


----------



## rainneday

Vivenne Westwood wallet: http://www.flickr.com/photos/93204649@N08/8578500985/in/photostream


----------



## rainneday

madforhandbags said:


> I have REALLY been bad.  I've bought a black Marcie, Holly Berry Paraty, Berry Alexa, and I have a Deep Coral PS1 coming tomorrow.  WOW!
> 
> So now I'm doing creative financing to pay bills.  What was I thinking!!!!



Oh my! Those are all beautiful!



rycechica1016 said:


> I've been so bad lately, i think I'm done for now. My first YSL purse,YSL easy medium in horse-print bronze 2011! She's gorgeous and very easy to carry! i guess that's why they named it EASY.



Love the texture on this!


----------



## rycechica1016

jayne01 said:


> That horse-print Easy is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!





rainneday said:


> Oh my! Those are all beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the texture on this!



Thank u ladies! the print goes well with the color! i thought I'd try something different!


----------



## fufu

madforhandbags said:


> I have REALLY been bad.  I've bought a black Marcie, Holly Berry Paraty, Berry Alexa, and I have a Deep Coral PS1 coming tomorrow.  WOW!
> 
> So now I'm doing creative financing to pay bills.  What was I thinking!!!!



I'm loving all the Chloe Bags, a fan of their bags too


----------



## madforhandbags

yoyotomatoe said:


> Oh wow beautiful! I love Chloe. And so looking forward to seeing your PS1!



It just arrived at my office a few minutes ago.  I'll take pics when I get home.  My first PS, and so far I'm impressed. 

I'm fast becoming quite a Chloe fan too.  I had never seen Chloes IRL until less than a month ago, but when I did, I couldn't believe the leather and the quality.  I think a new addiction has begun....


----------



## fufu

I'm sinning again, this time I jumped ship to Chloe too.






Chloe Marcie Pouch in Black 

and





Chloe Paraty (small) in Scuba Black


----------



## Bisoux78

*Coach Madison Gathered Leather Sophia*


----------



## hrhsunshine

Kept hoping that Bal would release an insane bright blue but they haven't.  I've been completely immersed in Givenchy recently and thank goodness they released the blue I have been waiting for.

I've been so obsessed with Antigona b/c it is such a departure from the relaxed boho vibe of my Bals.  I love that they are such polar opposites but are both so wearable for me.

Medium Antigona in Moroccan Blue (goatskin)


----------



## bagloverny

hrhsunshine said:


> Kept hoping that Bal would release an insane bright blue but they haven't.  I've been completely immersed in Givenchy recently and thank goodness they released the blue I have been waiting for.
> 
> I've been so obsessed with Antigona b/c it is such a departure from the relaxed boho vibe of my Bals.  I love that they are such polar opposites but are both so wearable for me.
> 
> Medium Antigona in Moroccan Blue (goatskin)



Oh, that's gorgeous! I love the Antigona, such a beautiful shape


----------



## yoyotomatoe

hrhsunshine said:


> Kept hoping that Bal would release an insane bright blue but they haven't.  I've been completely immersed in Givenchy recently and thank goodness they released the blue I have been waiting for.
> 
> I've been so obsessed with Antigona b/c it is such a departure from the relaxed boho vibe of my Bals.  I love that they are such polar opposites but are both so wearable for me.
> 
> Medium Antigona in Moroccan Blue (goatskin)



Girl that is beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## hrhsunshine

yoyotomatoe said:


> Girl that is beautiful! Congrats!



Thanks, girlfriend! Had to add another bright happy bag to the family


----------



## hrhsunshine

bagloverny said:


> Oh, that's gorgeous! I love the Antigona, such a beautiful shape



Thank you sweetie.  The shape is unique and so strong.  LOVE IT! Thank you!


----------



## rycechica1016

hrhsunshine said:


> Kept hoping that Bal would release an insane bright blue but they haven't.  I've been completely immersed in Givenchy recently and thank goodness they released the blue I have been waiting for.
> 
> I've been so obsessed with Antigona b/c it is such a departure from the relaxed boho vibe of my Bals.  I love that they are such polar opposites but are both so wearable for me.
> 
> Medium Antigona in Moroccan Blue (goatskin)


This is so gorgeous!!! love it! congrats!


----------



## TaraP

hrhsunshine said:


> Kept hoping that Bal would release an insane bright blue but they haven't.  I've been completely immersed in Givenchy recently and thank goodness they released the blue I have been waiting for.
> 
> I've been so obsessed with Antigona b/c it is such a departure from the relaxed boho vibe of my Bals.  I love that they are such polar opposites but are both so wearable for me.
> 
> Medium Antigona in Moroccan Blue (goatskin)



That is stunning. The color is just beautiful! Blue is my fave color and this one takes the cake. Congrats!!!


----------



## fufu

Celine Souris Micro Luggage  






Can't walk away without buying her.


----------



## cupcakegirl

hrhsunshine said:


> Kept hoping that Bal would release an insane bright blue but they haven't.  I've been completely immersed in Givenchy recently and thank goodness they released the blue I have been waiting for.
> 
> I've been so obsessed with Antigona b/c it is such a departure from the relaxed boho vibe of my Bals.  I love that they are such polar opposites but are both so wearable for me.
> 
> Medium Antigona in Moroccan Blue (goatskin)



 
*Girrrrrrlllllll... that is STUNNING!!!!!  Holy hotness, it's an amazing blue!  Congrats!!!*


----------



## hrhsunshine

cupcakegirl said:


> *Girrrrrrlllllll... that is STUNNING!!!!!  Holy hotness, it's an amazing blue!  Congrats!!!*



LOL! Thank you girl!  I am absolutely IN LOVE with this blue!  

Doesn't she look great with her older sister?


----------



## hrhsunshine

TaraP said:


> That is stunning. The color is just beautiful! Blue is my fave color and this one takes the cake. Congrats!!!



Thank you!!! I have been looking so long for a perfect bright blue.  I am so happy to have found her.  It is a spring/summer release, but I love that I can wear her all year round.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

hrhsunshine said:


> LOL! Thank you girl!  I am absolutely IN LOVE with this blue!
> 
> Doesn't she look great with her older sister?


Yes!!! Yes she does 


fufu said:


> Celine Souris Micro Luggage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't walk away without buying her.


Omg beautiful!! Where'd you find her??


----------



## cupcakegirl

hrhsunshine said:


> LOL! Thank you girl!  I am absolutely IN LOVE with this blue!
> 
> Doesn't she look great with her older sister?



Well, golly... I have been away too long!  When did all THIS happen???  Both are GORGEOUS and I imagine more "rugged" (in terms of wear and tear) than our beloved Balenciagas.


----------



## fufu

yoyotomatoe said:


> Yes!!! Yes she does
> 
> Omg beautiful!! Where'd you find her??



Thanks  found her at Celine boutique located in DFS Singapore Scottswalk galleria


----------



## hrhsunshine

cupcakegirl said:


> Well, golly... I have been away too long!  When did all THIS happen???  Both are GORGEOUS and I imagine more "rugged" (in terms of wear and tear) than our beloved Balenciagas.



I got the black one in the Fall.  I've been on a Givenchy high!  I am MAD about Givenchy.  I think the totally different style has been a breath of fresh air for me.  I still have my 4 Citys, so fear not, I haven't abandoned Bals.  The grained goatskin is more durable I guess. I don't really worry about anything with these bags.  I grab the handles and don't even think about patina! What a great feeling


----------



## hrhsunshine

fufu said:


> Celine Souris Micro Luggage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't walk away without buying her.



Stunning! Love the drummed leather. Makes her more durable.


----------



## Livia1

hrhsunshine said:


> Kept hoping that Bal would release an insane bright blue but they haven't.  I've been completely immersed in Givenchy recently and thank goodness they released the blue I have been waiting for.
> 
> I've been so obsessed with Antigona b/c it is such a departure from the relaxed boho vibe of my Bals.  I love that they are such polar opposites but are both so wearable for me.
> 
> Medium Antigona in Moroccan Blue (goatskin)



Oh well, hallo!!! 
That is a stunning blue. Gorgeous addition to your black


----------



## maxxout

hrhsunshine said:


> Kept hoping that Bal would release an insane bright blue but they haven't.  I've been completely immersed in Givenchy recently and thank goodness they released the blue I have been waiting for.
> 
> I've been so obsessed with Antigona b/c it is such a departure from the relaxed boho vibe of my Bals.  I love that they are such polar opposites but are both so wearable for me.
> 
> Medium Antigona in Moroccan Blue (goatskin)




I want to dive into this color.  Too gorgeous for words.  Wonderful addition.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Livia1 said:


> Oh well, hallo!!!
> That is a stunning blue. Gorgeous addition to your black





maxxout said:


> I want to dive into this color.  Too gorgeous for words.  Wonderful addition.



Well hello dearest Bal pals! 
Thank you very much.  If you want to get your bathings suits, we can go for a swim in all that blueness.


----------



## rycechica1016

Rag & Bone Newbury Classic Boots Metallic Copper!


----------



## pixiejenna

hrhsunshine said:


> LOL! Thank you girl!  I am absolutely IN LOVE with this blue!
> 
> Doesn't she look great with her older sister?



Love your Antigona's! I've never seen a goat skin one before. I was *very* tempted when E had them on her site but I've been cutting back on my  bag purchases and focusing on my savings. I still need to replace my pandora lol.



rycechica1016 said:


> Rag & Bone Newbury Classic Boots Metallic Copper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2150885
> View attachment 2150887


Love the color and texture of the leather on these boots!



madforhandbags said:


> I have REALLY been bad.  I've bought a black Marcie, Holly Berry Paraty, Berry Alexa, and I have a Deep Coral PS1 coming tomorrow.  WOW!
> 
> So now I'm doing creative financing to pay bills.  What was I thinking!!!!


 WHOA Nelly that's a big haul! How do you like your alexa? I've been eying them for a while but since I'm in the US I have only one store downtown where I live that sells them. It's an appointment only type store very limited stock, so I've never seen on IRL other than in their store windows as I'm too lazy to make an appointment to window shop in their store lol. I know it's similar to the PS1 which one you prefer? I have a PS1 and I like all the pockets in it but I feel like the alexa is a bit more feminine, I don't know what it is something about the softness of it the lack of structure draws me too it.


----------



## hrhsunshine

pixiejenna said:


> Love your Antigona's! I've never seen a goat skin one before. I was *very* tempted when E had them on her site but I've been cutting back on my  bag purchases and focusing on my savings. I still need to replace my pandora lol.



Thanks Pixie! E had some at great prices.  I hear you about savings.  I would like to hit the brakes too.


----------



## rycechica1016

pixiejenna said:


> Love your Antigona's! I've never seen a goat skin one before. I was *very* tempted when E had them on her site but I've been cutting back on my  bag purchases and focusing on my savings. I still need to replace my pandora lol.
> 
> 
> Love the color and texture of the leather on these boots!
> 
> WHOA Nelly that's a big haul! How do you like your alexa? I've been eying them for a while but since I'm in the US I have only one store downtown where I live that sells them. It's an appointment only type store very limited stock, so I've never seen on IRL other than in their store windows as I'm too lazy to make an appointment to window shop in their store lol. I know it's similar to the PS1 which one you prefer? I have a PS1 and I like all the pockets in it but I feel like the alexa is a bit more feminine, I don't know what it is something about the softness of it the lack of structure draws me too it.



thank u pixie! love it too!


----------



## jooon

hrhsunshine said:


> Kept hoping that Bal would release an insane bright blue but they haven't.  I've been completely immersed in Givenchy recently and thank goodness they released the blue I have been waiting for.
> 
> I've been so obsessed with Antigona b/c it is such a departure from the relaxed boho vibe of my Bals.  I love that they are such polar opposites but are both so wearable for me.
> 
> Medium Antigona in Moroccan Blue (goatskin)



OH WOW! That's such a GREAT blue! Oh my! Now I can see why you've been cheating on Bal, hahaha. I don't think Outremer even comes close!


----------



## hrhsunshine

jooon said:


> OH WOW! That's such a GREAT blue! Oh my! Now I can see why you've been cheating on Bal, hahaha. I don't think Outremer even comes close!



Thank u girl! I am so in love with this blue. I have to keep myself in check si I dontget every style of Gbag in this color.


----------



## madforhandbags

pixiejenna said:


> Love your Antigona's! I've never seen a goat skin one before. I was *very* tempted when E had them on her site but I've been cutting back on my  bag purchases and focusing on my savings. I still need to replace my pandora lol.
> 
> 
> Love the color and texture of the leather on these boots!
> 
> WHOA Nelly that's a big haul! How do you like your alexa? I've been eying them for a while but since I'm in the US I have only one store downtown where I live that sells them. It's an appointment only type store very limited stock, so I've never seen on IRL other than in their store windows as I'm too lazy to make an appointment to window shop in their store lol. I know it's similar to the PS1 which one you prefer? I have a PS1 and I like all the pockets in it but I feel like the alexa is a bit more feminine, I don't know what it is something about the softness of it the lack of structure draws me too it.



Hi Pixiejenna.  Like you, there is no place that sells Mulberry or Proenza Schouler where I live, so I took a chance and ordered online.  Of the two bags, I like the Alexa best.  Like you said, there is just something about it...  The PS1 is very pretty (Deep Coral), and I like the straps and all the pockets, but I'm finding it is very difficult to get in and out of.  If anyone has a suggestion on an easy way, PLEASE let me know! 

I'd say go check the Alexa out.  They come in so many leathers and colors; surely you will find one TDF!!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

I have been cheating on my Bals big time. I've added two more Ants to round out my little Antigona family.  I call them my "Fab Four".  I have my daily wear black, a special smaller black, my pop color, and my super neutral.

My latest additions are.... 

Small Black Antigona





Her debut..





Small Hazel Antigona





The Fab Four!





I am completely done with my Antigona collection.  I have the colors and sizes I would want and need. 

I always wanted a Black GSH First for special outings or just when I want a smaller bag, but I never found one for resale at a good price and the size is just so small I can barely fit my essentials.  The small Ant fits the need and has the capacity to haul all my essentials and then some.

Hazel is the most amazing neutral!  She is like 05 Caramel and 10 Seigle rolled into one.  She has some warmth like Caramel but has the insanely neutral quality of Seigle.  I absolutely love her and she is my most neutral (versatile) handbag.


----------



## Balvert

hrhsunshine said:


> I have been cheating on my Bals big time. I've added two more Ants to round out my little Antigona family.  I call them my "Fab Four".  I have my daily wear black, a special smaller black, my pop color, and my super neutral.
> 
> My latest additions are....
> 
> Small Black Antigona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her debut..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Hazel Antigona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fab Four!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am completely done with my Antigona collection.  I have the colors and sizes I would want and need.
> 
> I always wanted a Black GSH First for special outings or just when I want a smaller bag, but I never found one for resale at a good price and the size is just so small I can barely fit my essentials.  The small Ant fits the need and has the capacity to haul all my essentials and then some.
> 
> Hazel is the most amazing neutral!  She is like 05 Caramel and 10 Seigle rolled into one.  She has some warmth like Caramel but has the insanely neutral quality of Seigle.  I absolutely love her and she is my most neutral (versatile) handbag.



I've never really looked into Givenchy but I must say I love this style. Lovely collection : )


----------



## OverForTea

hrhsunshine said:


> I have been cheating on my Bals big time. I've added two more Ants to round out my little Antigona family.  I call them my "Fab Four".  I have my daily wear black, a special smaller black, my pop color, and my super neutral.
> 
> My latest additions are....
> 
> Small Black Antigona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her debut..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Hazel Antigona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fab Four!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am completely done with my Antigona collection.  I have the colors and sizes I would want and need.
> 
> I always wanted a Black GSH First for special outings or just when I want a smaller bag, but I never found one for resale at a good price and the size is just so small I can barely fit my essentials.  The small Ant fits the need and has the capacity to haul all my essentials and then some.
> 
> Hazel is the most amazing neutral!  She is like 05 Caramel and 10 Seigle rolled into one.  She has some warmth like Caramel but has the insanely neutral quality of Seigle.  I absolutely love her and she is my most neutral (versatile) handbag.


Oh Em GEE! I'm loving this collection. I'm a sucker for a structured bag. LUCKY!!


----------



## Yikkie

+1 - beautiful collection!


----------



## pixiejenna

madforhandbags said:


> Hi Pixiejenna.  Like you, there is no place that sells Mulberry or Proenza Schouler where I live, so I took a chance and ordered online.  Of the two bags, I like the Alexa best.  Like you said, there is just something about it...  The PS1 is very pretty (Deep Coral), and I like the straps and all the pockets, but I'm finding it is very difficult to get in and out of.  If anyone has a suggestion on an easy way, PLEASE let me know!
> 
> I'd say go check the Alexa out.  They come in so many leathers and colors; surely you will find one TDF!!!



Good too know I'll wait and see if I like any of the F/W colors and maybe order one online. I like the black & sliver but I don't really need another black bag.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Balvert said:


> I've never really looked into Givenchy but I must say I love this style. Lovely collection : )





OverForTea said:


> Oh Em GEE! I'm loving this collection. I'm a sucker for a structured bag. LUCKY!!





Yikkie said:


> +1 - beautiful collection!



Thank you ladies.  Love having both structured (Gbags) and slouchy (Bbags) in my collection.


----------



## thundercloud

hrhsunshine said:


> Kept hoping that Bal would release an insane bright blue but they haven't.  I've been completely immersed in Givenchy recently and thank goodness they released the blue I have been waiting for.
> 
> I've been so obsessed with Antigona b/c it is such a departure from the relaxed boho vibe of my Bals.  I love that they are such polar opposites but are both so wearable for me.
> 
> Medium Antigona in Moroccan Blue (goatskin)


i am drooling BIG time over your new antigona! that color is SOOOOO pretty! 
i'm still waiting for a bright blue bal (or else finding the '08 EB i've been looking for). but your new antigona sure has me thinking, since i've been admiring that style. is it a heavy bag?


----------



## hrhsunshine

thundercloud said:


> i am drooling BIG time over your new antigona! that color is SOOOOO pretty!
> i'm still waiting for a bright blue bal (or else finding the '08 EB i've been looking for). but your new antigona sure has me thinking, since i've been admiring that style. is it a heavy bag?



Thank u Thunder! I waited and waited and had to look to other designers and am so happy I did. Antigona is more like carrying a G21bag. Virtually any bag is heavier than RH Bals.  If u can handle a G21, you can handle an Ant.


----------



## thundercloud

hrhsunshine said:


> Thank u Thunder! I waited and waited and had to look to other designers and am so happy I did. Antigona is more like carrying a G21bag. Virtually any bag is heavier than RH Bals.  If u can handle a G21, you can handle an Ant.


it's so gorgeous. sigh. i keep looking at your pics. LOL. thank you for the feedback on the bag's weight! good to know. i don't have a G21 city, but i do have G21 velo and days. does the antigona keep its shape or does it sag a bit when you wear it?


----------



## hrhsunshine

thundercloud said:


> it's so gorgeous. sigh. i keep looking at your pics. LOL. thank you for the feedback on the bag's weight! good to know. i don't have a G21 city, but i do have G21 velo and days. does the antigona keep its shape or does it sag a bit when you wear it?



It does soften with extensive use.  The best examples of softened Ants are from Nicole Richie, Miranda Kerr, and Gwyneth Paltrow.  I cannot be sure what the leather is on Gwyn's.  Nicole and Miranda's are goatskin.  Miranda may have a large, since she is pretty tall.  I have a tpf friend who owns a med Ant and hers slouches on the sides now.  The medium is a great size b/c the leather does give as you wear it.


----------



## Livia1

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/my-second-chanel-816325.html ... a Black Jumbo GH


----------



## xbabe82517

These are my latest purchases...well, within the last year! 

Oak Mulberry Mitzy - purchased 'as new' from eBay around a year ago. 

Chloe Paraty in Black Fusain (charcoal grey with navy undertones), purchased in December 2012. 

Marc By Marc Jacobs Natasha in Gunmetal, purchased in March 2013. 

And my very latest baby - Rebecca Minkoff Cupid in Chocolate with silver hardware, arrived from the USA to the UK yesterday! Brand spanking new and stunning! The leather on the Cupid is not unlike the Bal lamb skin leather. It is soft and smooshy with some distressing and veining in parts, but probably a little more hard wearing than Bal leather. 

And obviously my one Bal out at the front - Papyrus Giant 21 City with silver hardware, purchased in December 2011. I used to have an Anthracite Giant 21 City with rose gold hardware, I parted with her last year as the rose gold lost its rose tones and I wasn't happy with it. So far, I haven't suffered from seller's regret so I know it was the right decision! 

Next purchase in December this year will be a Velo!


----------



## xbabe82517

The photos on my last post have uploaded in a random order! 

The Mulberry Mitzy is shown in the top photo, hanging above all the others. 
The RM Cupid is the next photo, the Marc By Marc Jacobs Natasha is the next photo and then the Chloé Paraty is last - just in case anyone was confused!


----------



## jmirandapa

I've been cheating on Bal big time.  I bought several Bal bags one after another in a short period of time and since then I have gotten the following. 

- Prada Saffiano Luxe Tote in some taupe-y color
- Givenchy Medium Nightingale in cigar
- Goyard St. Louis PM in white
and lastly, 
- Chanel Classic Flap in black caviar
... and currently wait listed for a Chanel WOC 

 I guess I wanted some variety in my collection however, I keep coming  back to this board and seeing lovely new bal purchases.  Sorry no pics, I  have yet to do a reveal one of these days ... One day I may get a Bal City or Twiggy in classic hw since all my Bals are giant hw.


----------



## rycechica1016

My first Givenchy purse and a Chloe Elsie!


----------



## juriatah

*here is my latest baby! since i really wanted bleu tropical but blue bal aint really aging well, so here is my 2nd choice!

first i wanted the blue then i changed my mind to forest green from last season..but when i saw her in the store.. just couldnt resist her beauty! what a fresh-breath-blue! stunning!

*


----------



## Livia1

juriatah said:


> *here is my latest baby! since i really wanted bleu tropical but blue bal aint really aging well, so here is my 2nd choice!
> 
> first i wanted the blue then i changed my mind to forest green from last season..but when i saw her in the store.. just couldnt resist her beauty! what a fresh-breath-blue! stunning!
> 
> *




These Gucci bags are so cute and what a gorgeous colour!
Many congrats and enjoy!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

rycechica1016 said:


> My first Givenchy purse and a Chloe Elsie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2172125
> View attachment 2172127



OMG girl...I simply haven't spoken to you in a few wks and look at what you get!

I have always wanted an Elsie, what size is that? And that Givenchy is soooooooo special, I told you that your perfect Nightingale would come along . CONGRATS!


----------



## rycechica1016

yoyotomatoe said:


> OMG girl...I simply haven't spoken to you in a few wks and look at what you get!
> 
> I have always wanted an Elsie, what size is that? And that Givenchy is soooooooo special, I told you that your perfect Nightingale would come along . CONGRATS!



haha! i scored on both. these are just purchases made over the weekend and both sellers shipped it so fast.both came in at the same time last monday!  i couldnt let it go for the prices. will chat later?


----------



## juriatah

Thanks!  It's my first Gucci too. I'm so excited haha but for the leather compare,bal wins 2 hands down. The leather on the disco doesn't feel so luxious.. sadly.. but the color and style is so practical for everyday use


----------



## pixiejenna

rycechica1016 said:


> My first Givenchy purse and a Chloe Elsie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2172125
> View attachment 2172127



Love you Givenchy gale, what color is it? Curious I've always liked the studded gale but wondered if it was heavy, like say a G21 bal?


----------



## pixiejenna

juriatah said:


> *here is my latest baby! since i really wanted bleu tropical but blue bal aint really aging well, so here is my 2nd choice!
> 
> first i wanted the blue then i changed my mind to forest green from last season..but when i saw her in the store.. just couldnt resist her beauty! what a fresh-breath-blue! stunning!
> 
> *




LOVE this  blue!


----------



## rycechica1016

juriatah said:


> *here is my latest baby! since i really wanted bleu tropical but blue bal aint really aging well, so here is my 2nd choice!
> 
> first i wanted the blue then i changed my mind to forest green from last season..but when i saw her in the store.. just couldnt resist her beauty! what a fresh-breath-blue! stunning!
> 
> *



congrats! love the color! i was tempted to get a soho chain purse in this color recently.This is really pretty! enjoy!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Been cheating on bal for quite a while. Here are all the things I have been cheating with hehe.


----------



## rycechica1016

pixiejenna said:


> Love you Givenchy gale, what color is it? Curious I've always liked the studded gale but wondered if it was heavy, like say a G21 bal?



hi pixie! compare to g21, it's heavier! i wont probably be carrying it on the shoulder cuz it's heavy!  lol! handheld is fine and i like it better that way. it's just called ball chain nightingale in brown. i believe it's from f/w 2012.


----------



## rycechica1016

yoyotomatoe said:


> Been cheating on bal for quite a while. Here are all the things I have been cheating with hehe.



hahaha! same here! i followed your advice! to have variation now ive been cheating big time! im only keeping 3 cities and i think that's it for awhile. love ur prada! very pretty! congrats!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

rycechica1016 said:


> hahaha! same here! i followed your advice! to have variation now ive been cheating big time! im only keeping 3 cities and i think that's it for awhile. love ur prada! very pretty! congrats!



I'm glad you followed my advice..not good to bank account though haha.


----------



## rycechica1016

yoyotomatoe said:


> I'm glad you followed my advice..not good to bank account though haha.



haha! i agree!


----------



## Calvin7592

hrhsunshine said:


> I have been cheating on my Bals big time. I've added two more Ants to round out my little Antigona family.  I call them my "Fab Four".  I have my daily wear black, a special smaller black, my pop color, and my super neutral.



Love the Fab Four! Great collection. Also, love the Acadia in the background


----------



## hrhsunshine

Calvin7592 said:


> Love the Fab Four! Great collection. Also, love the Acadia in the background



LOL! Thanks on both! That's a great car!


----------



## pixiejenna

rycechica1016 said:


> hi pixie! compare to g21, it's heavier! i wont probably be carrying it on the shoulder cuz it's heavy!  lol! handheld is fine and i like it better that way. it's just called ball chain nightingale in brown. i believe it's from f/w 2012.



Thanks for the feedback, gee that's disappointing to hear if it's heavier than a G21 I def will not be getting one. Who knows maybe I get on in my hands I may feel differently lol but I probably won't be actively seeking it out. I'll just have to enjoy it on others.


----------



## pixiejenna

yoyotomatoe said:


> Been cheating on bal for quite a while. Here are all the things I have been cheating with hehe.



Love all those artsy rings! Keep us updated on how you feel your Prada wears. I've been eying the saffiano totes for a while, just waiting for the right color/style. However in the Prada forum it seems to be a bit hit or miss on the quality of them.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

pixiejenna said:


> Love all those artsy rings! Keep us updated on how you feel your Prada wears. I've been eying the saffiano totes for a while, just waiting for the right color/style. However in the Prada forum it seems to be a bit hit or miss on the quality of them.



Thanks hun! I will definitely keep you posted. I have read about the hit or miss with quality as well, but so far so good. I guess this quality issue is with most brands now unfortunately. I'm getting a second prada...reveal soon


----------



## rycechica1016

pixiejenna said:


> Thanks for the feedback, gee that's disappointing to hear if it's heavier than a G21 I def will not be getting one. Who knows maybe I get on in my hands I may feel differently lol but I probably won't be actively seeking it out. I'll just have to enjoy it on others.



Haha! You're welcome!  I think the studs on mine add maybe close to a pound heavier than G21. It's bearable on the crook of my arm even when stuffed. But i dont recommend it on the shoulder.=( I love it though. I will probably get another one in small and in goatskin.


----------



## pixiejenna

yoyotomatoe said:


> Thanks hun! I will definitely keep you posted. I have read about the hit or miss with quality as well, but so far so good. I guess this quality issue is with most brands now unfortunately. I'm getting a second prada...reveal soon



Thanks I can't wait to see your next reveal. They had a burgundy last f/w season I loved but it only came it 2 or 3 styles but not the one I wanted so I have my fingers crossed they will this upcomming f/w season.




rycechica1016 said:


> Haha! You're welcome!  I think the studs on mine add maybe close to a pound heavier than G21. It's bearable on the crook of my arm even when stuffed. But i dont recommend it on the shoulder.=( I love it though. I will probably get another one in small and in goatskin.



Their goatskin bags are droolworthy! I want a goatskin panda or gale. I had a goatskin panda but it was the large size, which is really too big for me so I sold it, out of all the bags I've sold it's the only one I truly miss. The gale is one I've been toying with for a while as well I really like the studded one you got I have a soft spot in my heart for studs.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

pixiejenna said:


> Thanks I can't wait to see your next reveal. They had a burgundy last f/w season I loved but it only came it 2 or 3 styles but not the one I wanted so I have my fingers crossed they will this upcomming f/w



What style are you looking for?


----------



## pixiejenna

yoyotomatoe said:


> What style are you looking for?


 
Either BN1874 or BN2274 I want the double zipper and shoulder strap. I loved this seasons turchese but it also came in limited styles, I had the girl at NM's counter check to see if it came in those styles but it didn't. The smaller one is a good size for my needs but I'd take either if it came in a rich wine/burgundy or a nice deep anthra.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

pixiejenna said:


> Either BN1874 or BN2274 I want the double zipper and shoulder strap. I loved this seasons turchese but it also came in limited styles, I had the girl at NM's counter check to see if it came in those styles but it didn't. The smaller one is a good size for my needs but I'd take either if it came in a rich wine/burgundy or a nice deep anthra.



I have seen a graphite (dark Gray) in BN2274 but not sure what season that was from. Have you seen that colour?


----------



## pixiejenna

yoyotomatoe said:


> I have seen a graphite (dark Gray) in BN2274 but not sure what season that was from. Have you seen that colour?



I've only seen it online not IRL.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

pixiejenna said:


> I've only seen it online not IRL.



What do you think of it? Anthra enough?


----------



## pixiejenna

yoyotomatoe said:


> What do you think of it? Anthra enough?



I don't know, it looks good in pics I'm just afraid it will be too light IRL for me kwim.  I feel like their colors are generally more true in pics than say Bbags but sometimes lighting can make something look lighter or darker.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

pixiejenna said:


> I don't know, it looks good in pics I'm just afraid it will be too light IRL for me kwim.  I feel like their colors are generally more true in pics than say Bbags but sometimes lighting can make something look lighter or darker.



Yes I totally know what you mean. I guess for sure better seeing in person.


----------



## juriatah

pixiejenna said:


> LOVE this  blue!



its gorg isnt it! 



rycechica1016 said:


> congrats! love the color! i was tempted to get a soho chain purse in this color recently.This is really pretty! enjoy!



i was also tempted to get soho chain too but i figured i only need for daily basis and something small i can grab for quick errand. plus when u hide the straps nicely it can be used as a clutch too. so chic!


----------



## rycechica1016

pixiejenna said:


> Thanks I can't wait to see your next reveal. They had a burgundy last f/w season I loved but it only came it 2 or 3 styles but not the one I wanted so I have my fingers crossed they will this upcomming f/w season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their goatskin bags are droolworthy! I want a goatskin panda or gale. I had a goatskin panda but it was the large size, which is really too big for me so I sold it, out of all the bags I've sold it's the only one I truly miss. The gale is one I've been toying with for a while as well I really like the studded one you got I have a soft spot in my heart for studs.



yup! goatskin is next! it's not that really heavy. I dont wanna discourage u. I guess Im just used to bal. it's definitely not as heavy as the Rocco! if that helps We have the same taste for studs! I just love them on my purses too! Good luck!


----------



## Joycece

Here is my new love Celine Trapeze in solid burgundy


----------



## Honeylicious

xbabe82517 said:


> View attachment 2164886
> 
> View attachment 2164889
> 
> View attachment 2164890
> 
> Marc By Marc Jacobs Natasha in Gunmetal, purchased in March 2013.


Hi xbabe~
I'm considering a Q Natasha.. probably a storm cloud   Need some of your opinions.
What's the capacity comparing to Bal City??  Does it hold the same amount of stuff as in the City??  I like the shape but worry that you can only wear the bag by the long shoulder strap or cross-body since it doesn't have any short handles to be carried in the hand / arm..  As I don't really wear my bags cross-body, I don't know should I even consider it...


----------



## cupcakegirl

Honeylicious said:


> Hi xbabe~
> I'm considering a Q Natasha.. probably a storm cloud   Need some of your opinions.
> What's the capacity comparing to Bal City??  Does it hold the same amount of stuff as in the City??  I like the shape but worry that you can only wear the bag by the long shoulder strap or cross-body since it doesn't have any short handles to be carried in the hand / arm..  As I don't really wear my bags cross-body, I don't know should I even consider it...



Hey Honey!   I know this question wasn't directed at me, but thought I'd throw my opinion in.  I've been considering the Natasha and other MBMJ styles myself... he does make some great bags.  Honestly, I think if you don't want to wear it crossbody, then I don't think you'll be happy with it.  You should look at the little Ukita... it's similar in shape to the Natasha (maybe a little more squared off), but it has a shorter strap that you can carry on the shoulder/crook of the arm/by hand and a detachable longer strap.  It probably holds less than the city IMO, so that may be a factor... not sure how much stuff you usually carry.  HTH!  Good luck deciding!


----------



## Honeylicious

cupcakegirl said:


> Hey Honey!   I know this question wasn't directed at me, but thought I'd throw my opinion in.  I've been considering the Natasha and other MBMJ styles myself... he does make some great bags.  Honestly, I think if you don't want to wear it crossbody, then I don't think you'll be happy with it.  You should look at the little Ukita... it's similar in shape to the Natasha (maybe a little more squared off), but it has a shorter strap that you can carry on the shoulder/crook of the arm/by hand and a detachable longer strap.  It probably holds less than the city IMO, so that may be a factor... not sure how much stuff you usually carry.  HTH!  Good luck deciding!


Hi cupcake~ no problem, any opinions are welcome! 
I see, you're also considering the Natasha?  it's cute, isn't it?  And the purple & pink  color are nice.. and more affordable compare to Bal... 
I've check out the Ukita as well, don't really like the chunky shoulder strap and the larger flap.  I like how the Natasha has a "secret" zip compartment 
I do have a couple of cross-body bags, I seldom wear them - maybe because they're not Bal??  lol.. I do use them when I travel but not cross-body, though it's good to know there's an option when I need to.  hmm....  Oh, Natasha is bigger than Ukita?
what about you?  How long have you been considering one?  And are you going to get one?


----------



## cupcakegirl

Honeylicious said:


> Hi cupcake~ no problem, any opinions are welcome!
> I see, you're also considering the Natasha?  it's cute, isn't it?  And the purple & pink  color are nice.. and more affordable compare to Bal...
> I've check out the Ukita as well, don't really like the chunky shoulder strap and the larger flap.  I like how the Natasha has a "secret" zip compartment
> I do have a couple of cross-body bags, I seldom wear them - maybe because they're not Bal??  lol.. I do use them when I travel but not cross-body, though it's good to know there's an option when I need to.  hmm....  Oh, Natasha is bigger than Ukita?
> what about you?  How long have you been considering one?  And are you going to get one?



Hi!  I've always liked the Natasha, but I find it a bit too big on me... which is why I don't have one.  But there's a new mini natasha that I really like, but there isn't a color that I'm crazy about.  So I'm waiting to see the upcoming fall colors.
I think the natasha and ukita are about the same size, but either one will probably hold less than a bal city.  Maybe pop over to the MJ forum and see if anyone can help out with how much the natasha holds?


----------



## Honeylicious

cupcakegirl said:


> Hi!  I've always liked the Natasha, but I find it a bit too big on me... which is why I don't have one.  But there's a new mini natasha that I really like, but there isn't a color that I'm crazy about.  So I'm waiting to see the upcoming fall colors.
> I think the natasha and ukita are about the same size, but either one will probably hold less than a bal city.  Maybe pop over to the MJ forum and see if anyone can help out with how much the natasha holds?


yeah, I did popped by there, but it's kinda quiet in that forum and not much information.
Left a couple of message, shall see.. 
It's ok for me if it holds about the same or less than a City.  I saw the mini Natasha too, so cute but definitely too small for me.  Isn't the Natasha width almost the same as the City?  Hmmm... I should make a trip downtown to MJ boutique and check them out in person.   I just wonder would the bag flung around when wear on the shoulder since the strap is long and thin...


----------



## Maice

I don't have an extensive Bal collection (yet? Hehe  ), but Bal has been my favorite brand for a bit.  I don't necessarily stick to one brand, and just buy a style I like regardless of brand/designer (which I think is what a lot of people here do as well  ).  

Anyhow - here are some of my non-Bal purchases the past months  Prada vela bag, Michael Kors Selma saffiano bag, Chanel sunglasses from their Camellia collection.  As you can see, most of the things I buy are black or neutrals - I get my pop of color from Bal!


----------



## xbabe82517

Honeylicious said:


> Hi xbabe~
> I'm considering a Q Natasha.. probably a storm cloud   Need some of your opinions.
> What's the capacity comparing to Bal City??  Does it hold the same amount of stuff as in the City??  I like the shape but worry that you can only wear the bag by the long shoulder strap or cross-body since it doesn't have any short handles to be carried in the hand / arm..  As I don't really wear my bags cross-body, I don't know should I even consider it...



Hi Honey! Cupcake is right about the cross-body thing - the Natasha will only work for you if you like either cross-body or wearing it on the shoulder. I actually tend never to wear cross-body because I am rather, erm, gifted in the chest area! So cross-body really doesn't work for me, unless it's winter and I'm wearing a coat! So I only ever wear it on one shoulder, but the Natasha could never be hand-carried because of the long strap. 

In terms of capacity, I'd say it doesn't hold quite as much as the Bal City. It does hold everything that I carry in the City but it's stuffed full. My City has a little room to spare. So basically, if you stuff your City to full capacity then the Natasha is probably going to be on the small side. However, the size of Natasha is deceptive - it still holds a LOT more than you think it will, and it does hold more than Lil Ukita. Ukita has a more limited opening, although it would suit you better if you'd like to carry it by hand. But bear in mind it's a bit less spacious than Natasha. 

FYI - I no longer have Natasha, I unfortunately had to part with her to fund an emergency Bal purchase! I knew it would never come along again so it had to be done, but Natasha is available all year round in so many colours so I fully intend to buy another in the next few months! It's a very convenient and cute style.


----------



## Honeylicious

Hi xbabe, thanks for the advice.
Yeah, I seldom wear a cross-body bag cross-body.  I do have cross-body bags in the past, I usually use one when I travel.  Does the strap slide off your shoulder when carry on one shoulder?
I'm ok if it holds less (almost the same) than the City, I don't stuff my City so that's ok and I plan to use it for running errands.   Is it easy to get in and out the bag since it has a flap and not a wide opening like Bal?  I'm still contemplating, wanna break away from just having Bals.


xbabe82517 said:


> Hi Honey! Cupcake is right about the cross-body thing - the Natasha will only work for you if you like either cross-body or wearing it on the shoulder. I actually tend never to wear cross-body because I am rather, erm, gifted in the chest area! So cross-body really doesn't work for me, unless it's winter and I'm wearing a coat! So I only ever wear it on one shoulder, but the Natasha could never be hand-carried because of the long strap.
> 
> In terms of capacity, I'd say it doesn't hold quite as much as the Bal City. It does hold everything that I carry in the City but it's stuffed full. My City has a little room to spare. So basically, if you stuff your City to full capacity then the Natasha is probably going to be on the small side. However, the size of Natasha is deceptive - it still holds a LOT more than you think it will, and it does hold more than Lil Ukita. Ukita has a more limited opening, although it would suit you better if you'd like to carry it by hand. But bear in mind it's a bit less spacious than Natasha.
> 
> FYI - I no longer have Natasha, I unfortunately had to part with her to fund an emergency Bal purchase! I knew it would never come along again so it had to be done, but Natasha is available all year round in so many colours so I fully intend to buy another in the next few months! It's a very convenient and cute style.


----------



## jilly.bean

Sorry, Bal! Cheated on you with Chanel just for a little bit... but I'm coming back to you soon 

Presenting my brand new espadrilles - perfect for summer! Can't wait to break these babies in!


----------



## yoshimax

Please help me authenticate this Balenciaga wallet . Seller said she bought it in Paris last year. 

Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-Beige-Studs-Wallet-Giant-Money/110928887
Item name: Balenciaga Beige Studs Wallet Giant Money
Seller: Stephane_fbrxhmy's
Item number: 110928887

She also sent me additional pictures


----------



## yoyotomatoe

yoshimax said:


> Please help me authenticate this Balenciaga wallet . Seller said she bought it in Paris last year.
> 
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-Beige-Studs-Wallet-Giant-Money/110928887
> Item name: Balenciaga Beige Studs Wallet Giant Money
> Seller: Stephane_fbrxhmy's
> Item number: 110928887
> 
> She also sent me additional pictures



Hi you posted this in the wrong thread. The authentication thread is in the reference section of the bal forum so please repost there. Good luck.


----------



## xbabe82517

Honeylicious said:


> Hi xbabe, thanks for the advice.
> Yeah, I seldom wear a cross-body bag cross-body.  I do have cross-body bags in the past, I usually use one when I travel.  Does the strap slide off your shoulder when carry on one shoulder?
> I'm ok if it holds less (almost the same) than the City, I don't stuff my City so that's ok and I plan to use it for running errands.   Is it easy to get in and out the bag since it has a flap and not a wide opening like Bal?  I'm still contemplating, wanna break away from just having Bals.



I never really had any problems getting in and out of the bag, the flap opening is more than wide enough to easily access anything you need on the go, such as wallet, keys, mobile phone, etc. Plus the zip pocket in the flap itself is perfect for a mobile phone so you wouldn't need to always lift the flap. The lining is a slippery nylon fabric which some people don't like but it actually makes it very easy to take things in and out of the bag quickly, because there's no resistance. I really did stuff my Natasha full and I was still easily able to reach inside the main compartment for my wallet and fasten the flap on the move. The magnetic fastening is pretty strong as well, so it usually 'finds itself' if you just close the flap roughly, it really isn't a faffy bag at all. And the strap is secure on the shoulder, I never had an issue with that either, even when I was wearing my thick winter coat which is made of a slightly slippery fabric, it still stayed on fine with me.


----------



## Bisoux78

rycechica1016 said:


> My first Givenchy purse and a Chloe Elsie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2172125
> View attachment 2172127



OMG...Your Givenchy purse is to die for!!!


----------



## rycechica1016

Bisoux78 said:


> OMG...Your Givenchy purse is to die for!!!



Thank u Bisoux! I've been wanting one for the longest time. This one is special to me because of the accents! I just love it.


----------



## Nanaz

Celine Micro Luggage in Dune.


----------



## Nanaz

jilly.bean said:


> Sorry, Bal! Cheated on you with Chanel just for a little bit... but I'm coming back to you soon
> 
> Presenting my brand new espadrilles - perfect for summer! Can't wait to break these babies in!



LOVE these shoes. If i could only find the white ones in my size.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Nanaz said:


> Celine Micro Luggage in Dune.


  It's beautiful hun congrats!


----------



## tlhy71

My Louis Vuitton Alma BB Vernis in amarante color. Got it from my hubby as a Mother's Day gift. Love it!


----------



## Nanaz

yoyotomatoe said:


> It's beautiful hun congrats!



Thanks girlie.


----------



## rycechica1016

Nanaz said:


> Celine Micro Luggage in Dune.



love this color! beautiful bag! congrats!


----------



## Nanaz

rycechica1016 said:


> love this color! beautiful bag! congrats!



Thank you.


----------



## Selene29

i love my BBags, but i love my LVs (on rainy days) too.  

just got a Speedy 35 yesterday, and here's a family pic of my LVs.


----------



## Selene29

Nanaz said:


> Celine Micro Luggage in Dune.


omg, it's lovely!  mod pics please!


----------



## rycechica1016

Got my LV Speedy Epi 25 in Grenade yesterday! She's stunning! Thanks to a dear friend and fellow pfer =) She's home with her pink family!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

rycechica1016 said:


> Got my LV Speedy Epi 25 in Grenade yesterday! She's stunning! Thanks to a dear friend and fellow pfer =) She's home with her pink family!



Doll, what a fab pink family! Perfect addition to your collection


----------



## rycechica1016

yoyotomatoe said:


> Doll, what a fab pink family! Perfect addition to your collection



thank you so much girly!!!! love it! love it!


----------



## azsun

My avatar....It's the Mini Excursion from J.W. Hulme.  Made in the USA Company! 

I love it...perfect size and lightweight, but the leather is sturdier than a Balenciaga.


----------



## tlhy71

rycechica1016 said:


> Got my LV Speedy Epi 25 in Grenade yesterday! She's stunning! Thanks to a dear friend and fellow pfer =) She's home with her pink family!



Gorgeous color! Love your pink collection.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Another arty ring! When will this madness stop


----------



## Honeylicious

*my first MBBJ bag.. Q Natasha in storm cloud color *


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Prada BN2274 in pomice (light gray) and fuoco (red).


----------



## lshcat

rycechica1016 said:


> Got my LV Speedy Epi 25 in Grenade yesterday! She's stunning! Thanks to a dear friend and fellow pfer =) She's home with her pink family!



Wow, I love this pic! The Minkoff is TDF.


----------



## cupcakegirl

Honeylicious said:


> *my first MBBJ bag.. Q Natasha in storm cloud color *



You got one!  Congrats, it's lovely!  How are you liking it???


----------



## Honeylicious

cupcakegirl said:


> You got one!  Congrats, it's lovely!  How are you liking it???


Thanks cupcake~ 
It's great!  Something different for a change.  I used it for the weekends.  It looks good and  it's slouchy too, smaller than my City but fits everything I need.  But I was  looking for the missing handle on a few occasions, lol


----------



## cupcakegirl

Honeylicious said:


> Thanks cupcake~
> It's great!  Something different for a change.  I used it for the weekends.  It looks good and  it's slouchy too, smaller than my City but fits everything I need.  But I was  looking for the missing handle on a few occasions, lol



Good to hear that you're happy with it!  Looks like a nice shade of gray!


----------



## amelie689

I love balenciaga but i recently bought my first chanel bag.. 

I still love you B! &#128522;


----------



## yoyotomatoe

amelie689 said:


> I love balenciaga but i recently bought my first chanel bag..
> 
> I still love you B! &#128522;
> 
> View attachment 2205911
> 
> 
> View attachment 2205912



Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## hrhsunshine

amelie689 said:


> I love balenciaga but i recently bought my first chanel bag..
> 
> I still love you B! &#128522;
> 
> View attachment 2205911
> 
> 
> View attachment 2205912



Absolutely STUNNING!


----------



## juriatah

amelie689 said:


> I love balenciaga but i recently bought my first chanel bag..
> 
> I still love you B! &#128522;
> 
> View attachment 2205911
> 
> 
> View attachment 2205912



OMG thats my next target! congrats! she is a true beauty!!! btw my real target is actually GHW tho ^^ but your silver makes me doubt lol


----------



## BPC

amelie689 said:


> I love balenciaga but i recently bought my first chanel bag..
> 
> I still love you B! &#128522;
> 
> View attachment 2205911
> 
> 
> View attachment 2205912



I'm not a fan of Chanel bags but I love, love, love this one.
Congrats, it's a beauty.


----------



## Heart Star

Small reveal....
Alexander McQueen card holder in red with silver skull. So cute!


----------



## ThisVNchick

After my bal splurge at the beginning of the year, I went crazy at Dior these past 2 months. I really need to be placed on ban island soon.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

ThisVNchick said:


> After my bal splurge at the beginning of the year, I went crazy at Dior these past 2 months. I really need to be placed on ban island soon.



Wow the blue tote is gorgeous. What is it called?


----------



## ThisVNchick

yoyotomatoe said:


> Wow the blue tote is gorgeous. What is it called?



It's the Dior Soft in Blue Roi. It's actually quite the chameleon, depending on the lighting, it can change from blue to purple (because it has a dark purple undertone) and back to blue. It's a lovely color and bag!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

ThisVNchick said:


> It's the Dior Soft in Blue Roi. It's actually quite the chameleon, depending on the lighting, it can change from blue to purple (because it has a dark purple undertone) and back to blue. It's a lovely color and bag!



Thanks I'm going to google search it some more. Enjoy your lovely new bags!


----------



## pixiejenna

I've been cutting back and focusing on my savings lately. My first purchase of the year is a LV sequence mini pouchette.


----------



## ranias

Can someone help me I can't upload the pictures ! It says waiting response ! Thank you


----------



## ranias

Can someone help me I can't upload the pictures ! It says waiting response ! Thank you


----------



## serenityneow

I fell in love with Marni more than a year ago when I walked into the SF boutique.  Just found this black beauty at a substantial discount and love it.  Would love opinions on whether I should take the plunge on the beige one too (same sale)?


----------



## rycechica1016

serenityneow said:


> I fell in love with Marni more than a year ago when I walked into the SF boutique.  Just found this black beauty at a substantial discount and love it.  Would love opinions on whether I should take the plunge on the beige one too (same sale)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2219171


----------



## LJS58

pixiejenna said:


> I've been cutting back and focusing on my savings lately. My first purchase of the year is a LV sequence mini pouchette.


 Very pretty! Is that the red color?


----------



## pixiejenna

LJS58 said:


> Very pretty! Is that the red color?



Yes it is red but it's really more of a burgundy.


----------



## BPC

My 3rd Ferragamo wallet. I absolutely love this style. Don't think I'll ever buy a different wallet.


----------



## MissFluffyCat

Couldn't want any longer for Bal to came out with interesting blues & greens again... LV Alma in EPI Amande, Chanel WOC in a denim blue shade.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

MissFluffyCat said:


> Couldn't want any longer for Bal to came out with interesting blues & greens again... LV Alma in EPI Amande, Chanel WOC in a denim blue shade.



Great purchases! I love the Alma!


----------



## rycechica1016

my new obsession! AW rockie bags!


----------



## TaraP

rycechica1016 said:


> View attachment 2225751
> 
> 
> my new obsession! AW rockie bags!



Beautiful color choices! That Acid is so pretty!


----------



## PinayRN

rycechica1016 said:


> View attachment 2225751
> 
> 
> my new obsession! AW rockie bags!



I want a ROCKIE LATTE!!!


----------



## rycechica1016

PinayRN said:


> I want a ROCKIE LATTE!!!



they're fun to carry! love the size.ul be surprised it can fit a lot inside.  u need one!


----------



## EMMY

BPC said:


> My 3rd Ferragamo wallet. I absolutely love this style. Don't think I'll ever buy a different wallet.


 
WOW..love this....very very nice!! Congrats!!


----------



## amelie689

BPC said:


> I'm not a fan of Chanel bags but I love, love, love this one.
> Congrats, it's a beauty.



Awww thanks!! &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## xbabe82517

It's strange that I've fallen for this bag so much, considering that it's a lot more structured than any Bal bag but it was one of those bags I saw in store and then for around a year, it was never far from my mind. I recently spotted this limited edition beauty and had to make her mine - Chloé Paraty in Clay, buffalo leather.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

xbabe82517 said:


> It's strange that I've fallen for this bag so much, considering that it's a lot more structured than any Bal bag but it was one of those bags I saw in store and then for around a year, it was never far from my mind. I recently spotted this limited edition beauty and had to make her mine - Chloé Paraty in Clay, buffalo leather.
> 
> View attachment 2239718



Absolutely beautiful! I love my paraty. It has such a unique shape...and the leather on your bag looks divine!


----------



## LJS58

xbabe82517 said:


> It's strange that I've fallen for this bag so much, considering that it's a lot more structured than any Bal bag but it was one of those bags I saw in store and then for around a year, it was never far from my mind. I recently spotted this limited edition beauty and had to make her mine - Chloé Paraty in Clay, buffalo leather.
> 
> View attachment 2239718



Lovely Paraty, congrats!


----------



## BPC

EMMY said:


> WOW..love this....very very nice!! Congrats!!



Thanks, Emmy.
I'm also waiting on the Graziella bag in a similar color. Love Ferragamo almost as much as Bal


----------



## luvva handbags

xbabe82517 said:


> It's strange that I've fallen for this bag so much, considering that it's a lot more structured than any Bal bag but it was one of those bags I saw in store and then for around a year, it was never far from my mind. I recently spotted this limited edition beauty and had to make her mine - Chloé Paraty in Clay, buffalo leather.
> 
> View attachment 2239718


"OMG"... LOVE IT... LOVE IT ...LOVE IT...


----------



## BPC

I really needed (and still need in black) a cross-body bag. So after getting my wallet, I couldn't resist this beauty. Great part is I got her during Ferragamo's sale.


----------



## rycechica1016

My new to me Mulberry Alexa Glossy Goatskin in Fuchsia


----------



## bagloverny

My first Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium in deep coral! Adore this bag!


----------



## cutiek1t

Here is my first Diorissmo, picture is on the next link (don't know why )


----------



## cutiek1t

bagloverny said:


> My first Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium in deep coral! Adore this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2252389




Lovely






cutiek1t said:


> Here is my first Diorissmo


----------



## BALBAGBOY

shhh, my Mulberry OS Alexa.  I am a guy!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

bagloverny said:


> My first Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium in deep coral! Adore this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2252389



Love this! Congrats!


----------



## TiaraM

Oooooh that's dreamy colour and looks lovely and soft


----------



## TiaraM

Hi, I received this today, ordered from Kat Von D, Wonderland.  I have had my eye on it for a while.  Made from Lambskin.  Lucky I got it in time as it's not on the site now, maybe the last one but they have some awesome smaller ones with beads I quite fancy


----------



## TiaraM

sorry my picture are not uploading properly


----------



## TiaraM

and one more


----------



## serenityneow

I'm into Fendi at the moment


----------



## bagloverny

Sharing my new love: PS1 small keepall in midnight!


----------



## Honeylicious

This is my first Coach purchase, am / was never into logo bags - you know, being a fan of Bal.  Was looking for a zip around wallet and saw this, loved the subtle combo.  Since its a small item, it's not so "in your face" right?


----------



## TaraP

Honeylicious said:


> This is my first Coach purchase, am / was never into logo bags - you know, being a fan of Bal.  Was looking for a zip around wallet and saw this, loved the subtle combo.  Since its a small item, it's not so "in your face" right?



Love this, especially the little bow detail....


----------



## Honeylicious

TaraP said:


> Love this, especially the little bow detail....



Thank you!  Yes, I like the little bow too


----------



## jooon

ACK! I've cheated on Bal with Givenchy! Being unfaithful feels real good though!


----------



## kiwishopper

This is such a gorgeous "cheat" omg!! TDF 



jooon said:


> ACK! I've cheated on Bal with Givenchy! Being unfaithful feels real good though!


----------



## jooon

kiwishopper said:


> This is such a gorgeous "cheat" omg!! TDF



Gee thanks! I'm glad you approve of my adultery! Hehehe!!!!!!


----------



## TaraP

jooon said:


> ACK! I've cheated on Bal with Givenchy! Being unfaithful feels real good though!



Beautiful!!! So vibrant... Love your Bal cuff too..


----------



## veritas_one

Sorry that this is in the wrong thread but it's urgent... ANYONE have any way to purchase a Pocket Mail in black/noir in DS condition?!??! Barney's is sold out and I completely forgot about having this saved on my bookmarks to purchase for my girlfriend's bday. ANY HELP WOULD BE MUCH APPRECIATED


----------



## boarbb

Speedy b 30 :3 got it on oct 1


----------



## purselover0919

Pebbled calf skin Givenchy Nightingale in Aubergine - purchase just this past weekend. 

It was truly love at first sight - and it was THE quickest decision I have ever made on a bag purchase. (usually do research and mull over it forever)


----------



## cupcakegirl

Here's mine... 
Never thought I'd buy LV, but apparently I was wrong!!!


----------



## jayne01

Two of my fav new purchases...Rick Owens leather jacket and Burberry studded shopper:


----------



## jooon

purselover0919 said:


> Pebbled calf skin Givenchy Nightingale in Aubergine - purchase just this past weekend.
> 
> It was truly love at first sight - and it was THE quickest decision I have ever made on a bag purchase. (usually do research and mull over it forever)



OMG! That leather. I want to touch it! And the colour... that eggplant is amazing! 



TaraP said:


> Beautiful!!! So vibrant... Love your Bal cuff too..



Haha, you have sharp eyes indeed! That's a 2013 Black. It's SOOO black. I love it so much!


----------



## meijen

jooon said:


> ACK! I've cheated on Bal with Givenchy! Being unfaithful feels real good though!


 
love this, gorgeous colour


----------



## meijen

purselover0919 said:


> Pebbled calf skin Givenchy Nightingale in Aubergine - purchase just this past weekend.
> 
> It was truly love at first sight - and it was THE quickest decision I have ever made on a bag purchase. (usually do research and mull over it forever)


 
this is beautiful, love the leather and colour


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Chanel jumbo beige Clair ghw & large Lady Dior ghw


----------



## sodapop21

a Nat& Nin bag - a french brand


----------



## Prada143

A Givenchy Pandora in Tricolor.


----------



## snowbubble

Rebecca Minkoff mini MAC.


----------



## sodapop21

I love rebecca mink off bags. I think it would buy one for my birthday in magenta or burgundy


----------



## snowbubble

sodapop21 said:


> I love rebecca mink off bags. I think it would buy one for my birthday in magenta or burgundy




I just got my first RM bag, I love it ^^ 
The burgundy color called "port" is so pretty!


----------



## clevercat

rycechica1016 said:


> they're fun to carry! love the size.ul be surprised it can fit a lot inside.  u need one!



Would you say they fit as much as a City? I am craving one in that beautiful taupe shade....


----------



## Honeylicious

Well well... bought a pre-owned MJ classic Q lil Ukita, its in such brand new condition,  so happy about it.. just gotta get use to the flap
Here with my DN PT and BM city


----------



## milan83

Honeylicious said:


> Well well... bought a pre-owned MJ classic Q lil Ukita, its in such brand new condition,  so happy about it.. just gotta get use to the flap
> Here with my DN PT and BM city



Gorgeous! I was thinking about a Q lil ukita too, but in red or light color for the summer...how is the leather IRL?this is the small size of ukita, isn't it?


----------



## milan83

This is my new pochette in python! no brand,it's from an italian tuscan artisan that makes very good quality leathers..think it doesn't look wrong with my balenciaga


----------



## AnnZ

Honeylicious said:


> Well well... bought a pre-owned MJ classic Q lil Ukita, its in such brand new condition,  so happy about it.. just gotta get use to the flap
> Here with my DN PT and BM city




Love the MJ!  I've been searching for a bag like this.


----------



## TaraP

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Honeylicious

AnnZ said:


> Love the MJ!  I've been searching for a bag like this.


then what are you waiting for? 



milan83 said:


> Gorgeous! I was thinking about a Q lil ukita too, but in red or light color for the summer...how is the leather IRL?this is the small size of ukita, isn't it?


Yeah, was thinking of a pink or grey to replace my storm cloud Natasha but after looking through a lot of pictures online, I think black displays the pebbled leather the best.  Leather is thick and chewy, smells nice too.  Yes, it's the small size and its small~ (I was watching some youtube vid and they said the large Ukita was huge, really??)  it has a small opening just about enough for a long wallet to slide in.  Here's a pic of it beside the City


----------



## MAGJES

clevercat said:


> Would you say they fit as much as a City? I am craving one in that beautiful taupe shade....



The RM mini definitely does not fit as much as the City!  ....not even the regular size MAC will fit as much as the City....

I would equate the RM mini MAC with the BAL Mini City 
I would equate the regular RM MAC with the Bal First.

The RM Morning after Mini (MAM) satchel equals the size of a Bal City.

lmk if you need size comparison photos!  
I used to be a big collector of RM bags and have a few left for size comparisons.


----------



## platinum_babie

jayne01 said:


> Two of my fav new purchases...Rick Owens leather jacket and Burberry studded shopper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2358775
> View attachment 2358835
> View attachment 2358836
> View attachment 2358838



Love this jacket!!!


----------



## milan83

Honeylicious said:


> then what are you waiting for?
> 
> 
> Yeah, was thinking of a pink or grey to replace my storm cloud Natasha but after looking through a lot of pictures online, I think black displays the pebbled leather the best.  Leather is thick and chewy, smells nice too.  Yes, it's the small size and its small~ (I was watching some youtube vid and they said the large Ukita was huge, really??)  it has a small opening just about enough for a long wallet to slide in.  Here's a pic of it beside the City



I'm a bit confused because at the MJ store they said there is only one size of ukita!the one I saw there I suppose was like yours. but online I found Lil Ukita in different sizes! could you please take a measure of yours so I can have an idea if I purchase it on line..thank you!


----------



## LocksAndKeys

Prada143 said:


> A Givenchy Pandora in Tricolor.
> View attachment 2402445


I love the Tri-Color Pandora! Mod pics would be great!


----------



## Honeylicious

milan83 said:


> I'm a bit confused because at the MJ store they said there is only one size of ukita!the one I saw there I suppose was like yours. but online I found Lil Ukita in different sizes! could you please take a measure of yours so I can have an idea if I purchase it on line..thank you!


Well, I read that the large Ukita has been discontinued, some said they only produce for certain seasons    On the MBMJ thread said there's this french website still carrying it - only black, maybe it's old stock?
I measured the bag, its 12" width (base of bag) x 10" tall (11" when I press it flat) x 4" dept (seam to seam, could be deeper when the bag slouch).  yeah.. just look at some online shops and they all stated the size differently..    HTH


----------



## Kfoorya2

NYCavalier said:


> My Saks Chanel sale haul.. I am keeping the silver reissue for myself and the pink/purple two-toned flap is a present for my sister




Love your flap bag!!! So pretty!


----------



## milan83

Honeylicious said:


> Well, I read that the large Ukita has been discontinued, some said they only produce for certain seasons    On the MBMJ thread said there's this french website still carrying it - only black, maybe it's old stock?
> I measured the bag, its 12" width (base of bag) x 10" tall (11" when I press it flat) x 4" dept (seam to seam, could be deeper when the bag slouch).  yeah.. just look at some online shops and they all stated the size differently..    HTH



Thank you so much! yes I think it's the actually most popular size and the one I saw in the store but on line you find also the bigger size..yesterday i.e. mytheresa.com had Lil ukita in rootbeer at 30% sale,I was tempted to buy it but the measures were of the big one..


----------



## Honeylicious

milan83 said:


> Thank you so much! yes I think it's the actually most popular size and the one I saw in the store but on line you find also the bigger size..yesterday i.e. mytheresa.com had Lil ukita in rootbeer at 30% sale,I was tempted to buy it but the measures were of the big one..


Aw, rootbeer is a nice color.  MJ official site stated Q ukita 14.25" x 4.5" x 11", Q lil ukita 13" x 4" x 12".. seems like not so much difference.  Now I kinda think I should had gotten the large one.


----------



## milan83

MBMJ stapled cuff bracelet! fits perfectly with my black bal city


----------



## pinkelephant721

Celine sand tricolor trapeze from the s/s 2014 collection


----------



## Grande Latte

Chloe scuba blue paraty in small.


----------



## clevercat

MAGJES said:


> The RM mini definitely does not fit as much as the City!  ....not even the regular size MAC will fit as much as the City....
> 
> I would equate the RM mini MAC with the BAL Mini City
> I would equate the regular RM MAC with the Bal First.
> 
> The RM Morning after Mini (MAM) satchel equals the size of a Bal City.
> 
> lmk if you need size comparison photos!
> I used to be a big collector of RM bags and have a few left for size comparisons.



Ooh yes please! A MAM next to the City would be great - thank you Magjes.


----------



## MAGJES

clevercat said:


> Ooh yes please! A MAM next to the City would be great - thank you Magjes.



Here you go!


----------



## MAGJES

pinkelephant721 said:


> Celine sand tricolor trapeze from the s/s 2014 collection



LOVE!  Congrats  !


----------



## pinkelephant721

MAGJES said:


> LOVE!  Congrats  !



Thanks *MAGJES*!  This was a nursing school graduation present from the boyfriend.  I really am losing patience with the way AW is handling the whole Bal line now.  The leather from this season feels super papery and dry and the studs are rubbery.  I had no choice but to deviate to Celine!


----------



## clevercat

MAGJES said:


> Here you go!



Thank you! The MAM is really growing on me...
BTW beautiful RGGH City


----------



## clevercat

Here's mine...


Juicy Couture charm for my City


----------



## yoyotomatoe

clevercat said:


> Here's mine...
> View attachment 2437706
> 
> Juicy Couture charm for my City



That charm is too cute!


----------



## pinksky777

Comme Des Garçons star pouch!


----------



## pinksky777

Added the evil eye keychain my mom brought me from Greece..


----------



## cupcakegirl

Mulberry Lily


----------



## cupcakegirl

​


pinksky777 said:


> Comme Des Garçons star pouch!



Love all those little stars!


----------



## Eve5

My PS1


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Eve5 said:


> My PS1



Oh wow that's gorgeous! What's the name of the colour?


----------



## Eve5

yoyotomatoe said:


> Oh wow that's gorgeous! What's the name of the colour?



Oahu, I think is a\w 2013 color


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Eve5 said:


> Oahu, I think is a\w 2013 color



Thanks! Is that picture of it true to colour IRL?!


----------



## Eve5

yoyotomatoe said:


> Thanks! Is that picture of it true to colour IRL?!



Yes, that pic is inside without flash, I  just took this one in sunlight to give you a better idea. I would say that is a very vibrant darker tone turquoise


----------



## Eve5

yoyotomatoe said:


> Thanks! Is that picture of it true to colour IRL?!



And this one too


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Eve5 said:


> And this one too


Oh wow..thank you...the colour is so stunning...I think I need this lol


----------



## lovebbag0729

I got this PS1 Saddle bag alone with my first bbags...

I must crazy in that day....


----------



## pinkelephant721

Chloe quilted Elsie long wallet


----------



## Alex575

Gucci Soho Hobo!


----------



## animal 1

pinksky777 said:


> Added the evil eye keychain my mom brought me from Greece..



Omg this is adorable! Can I ask where you got this from?


----------



## Louise70290

Why buy one new purse when you could have two!


----------



## bellana

diego by Alexander Wang & a zippy coin by Louis Vuitton.


----------



## sodapop21

lovely diego


----------



## Louise70290

Got this little lovely yesterday, its a purple-ish colour. Its for work, for when Bbag is not appropriate.


----------



## MAGJES

clevercat said:


> Here's mine...
> View attachment 2437706
> 
> Juicy Couture charm for my City



Love this one!



Eve5 said:


> Yes, that pic is inside without flash, I  just took this one in sunlight to give you a better idea. I would say that is a very vibrant darker tone turquoise



The color is gorgeous!



lovebbag0729 said:


> I got this PS1 Saddle bag alone with my first bbags...
> 
> I must crazy in that day....



Love seeing your Saddle PS1  -  I have one as well and now I want to use her tomorrow!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

LV alma Bb in amarante


----------



## yoyotomatoe

PS1 medium in black


----------



## amandacasey

yoyotomatoe said:


> PS1 medium in black



This is exactly why I am in love with this bag and have been wanting to buy it for a while now- it's so edgy yet classic, the leather looks ridiculously amazing and the bag is just so cool looking. I would wear this every day even to work!! Congrats on your amazing ps1 it's gorgeous!! STUNNING


----------



## luxluna

lovebbag0729 said:


> I got this PS1 Saddle bag alone with my first bbags...
> 
> I must crazy in that day....



How does the weight of the PS1 compare to the Bal city?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

amandacasey said:


> This is exactly why I am in love with this bag and have been wanting to buy it for a while now- it's so edgy yet classic, the leather looks ridiculously amazing and the bag is just so cool looking. I would wear this every day even to work!! Congrats on your amazing ps1 it's gorgeous!! STUNNING



Thank you so much. Yes the leather is soooo amazing and definitely a great everyday bag. Get yourself one soon .


----------



## Bisoux78

I cheated on Bal with a Chloe Paraty from ******...lol. It's my first Chloe purse!


----------



## MAGJES

yoyotomatoe said:


> View attachment 2489202
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV alma Bb in amarante



Stunning!


----------



## luxluna

I'm currently waiting for a City RH in black to be shipped to me with another City G12 just purchased last month. 

But I LOVE *this* SO MUCH.  I just got it in the mail today.
*
Rebecca Minkoff Embossed Plum Mini Mac in Rose Gold*


----------



## yoyotomatoe

MAGJES said:


> Stunning!



Thanks friend


----------



## nikip01

Shipped special delivery from Hermes. 

Rivale Double Tour Bracelet in Bleu Izmir. Love it!!!


----------



## nikip01

More Hermes Rivale Bleu Izmir pictures, one with my Seigle Work with GSH.


----------



## nikip01

Modeling pictures. My new addiction. I love it.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Love me some YSL Tributes!


----------



## fafa109

My Navy Boy Chanel


----------



## pinksky777

Alexander MQueen silk blend scull scarf


----------



## yoyotomatoe

pinksky777 said:


> Alexander MQueen silk blend scull scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2504051



Oh I love this!


----------



## geegirl

pinksky777 said:


> Alexander MQueen silk blend scull scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2504051




Oh I love this! The color is fantastic!


----------



## pinksky777

geegirl said:


> Oh I love this! The color is fantastic!




Thanks! Yea the color was the only thing that justified the price haha


----------



## ThisVNchick

My newest Dior


----------



## yoyotomatoe

ThisVNchick said:


> My newest Dior
> 
> View attachment 2509802



Oh my how gorgeous!! What brand twillies do you use to wrap your handle?


----------



## ThisVNchick

yoyotomatoe said:


> Oh my how gorgeous!! What brand twillies do you use to wrap your handle?




I found these at the coach outlet last holiday weekend for $10 each. Pretty good deal and they match the bag just right. 

I don't really care for expensive scarves on my handles since you can't tell the brand when they are wrapped up anyways!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

ThisVNchick said:


> I found these at the coach outlet last holiday weekend for $10 each. Pretty good deal and they match the bag just right.
> 
> I don't really care for expensive scarves on my handles since you can't tell the brand when they are wrapped up anyways!



Oh wow what a deal! Are the shape of the scarce like the Hermes twillies? I'm trying to figure out what shape scarves I should get so I can wrap the handles on my Dior like yours.


----------



## ThisVNchick

yoyotomatoe said:


> Oh wow what a deal! Are the shape of the scarce like the Hermes twillies? I'm trying to figure out what shape scarves I should get so I can wrap the handles on my Dior like yours.




Yes, they are exactly the same shape and length I believe. Before I used LV bandeaus (which works well too), but coach started to release non-logo Coach patterns so I figured I could save a bundle on these silk scarves. I don't mind paying more, but I use them on my handles and I always, always get pulls on the scarves (bc they're so delicate) so I finally decided that buying expensive scarves as handle wraps was a waste of money. 

You don't have to buy the skinny long scarves either. I've used square ones before too. You just fold them in half into triangles and then roll the triangle up and wrap. I only use the square option when I can't find the right color/pattern in the long skinny scarves.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

ThisVNchick said:


> Yes, they are exactly the same shape and length I believe. Before I used LV bandeaus (which works well too), but coach started to release non-logo Coach patterns so I figured I could save a bundle on these silk scarves. I don't mind paying more, but I use them on my handles and I always, always get pulls on the scarves (bc they're so delicate) so I finally decided that buying expensive scarves as handle wraps was a waste of money.
> 
> You don't have to buy the skinny long scarves either. I've used square ones before too. You just fold them in half into triangles and then roll the triangle up and wrap. I only use the square option when I can't find the right color/pattern in the long skinny scarves.



Awesome! Thank you so much for the info...so the hunt now begins


----------



## Arailah

I needed a smaller crossbody and couldn't budget a Hip or Mini City at this time. Found a gorgeous preloved Rebecca Minkoff M.A.C. and love it. Such a gorgeous color and it feels great!


----------



## mary79

Arailah said:


> I needed a smaller crossbody and couldn't budget a Hip or Mini City at this time. Found a gorgeous preloved Rebecca Minkoff M.A.C. and love it. Such a gorgeous color and it feels great!


What a lovely bag! I'm also looking for a small, light crossbody... any chance of a mod shot please?


----------



## sodapop21

lovely RM bag


----------



## Arailah

mary79 said:


> What a lovely bag! I'm also looking for a small, light crossbody... any chance of a mod shot please?




Here you go! Keep in mind I am 5'0" so it would not hang as low on you. It would be very flattering for you  the awesome thing about the full size MAC is you can double up the chains to make is a shoulder bag. Or take the chain off completely to make it a clutch. In this photo it is barely stuffed. I don't have my iPad Mini in there. I may consider a MAC Mini for times like this as I love the full size so much.


----------



## Lovin' Life

Arailah said:


> Here you go! Keep in mind I am 5'0" so it would not hang as low on you. It would be very flattering for you  the awesome thing about the full size MAC is you can double up the chains to make is a shoulder bag. Or take the chain off completely to make it a clutch. In this photo it is barely stuffed. I don't have my iPad Mini in there. I may consider a MAC Mini for times like this as I love the full size so much.



That looks awesome on you!  Good job!


----------



## pinksky777

Brand new Coach Borough bag in medium black pebbled goat skin  Needed a bag I could just throw around and not baby so much and this is perfect! For $700 the quality is so luxurious and sleek/simple. Can't stand Michael Kors because everyone in Montreal wears the same bag it's pitiful and tacky, so this was a great choice at this price pointe! Loved it so much I ordered a large black pebbled for travel and a medium pebbled in alpine moss


----------



## pinksky777

Oopse forgot the pic sorry lol


----------



## mary79

Arailah said:


> Here you go! Keep in mind I am 5'0" so it would not hang as low on you. It would be very flattering for you  the awesome thing about the full size MAC is you can double up the chains to make is a shoulder bag. Or take the chain off completely to make it a clutch. In this photo it is barely stuffed. I don't have my iPad Mini in there. I may consider a MAC Mini for times like this as I love the full size so much.


You look AMAZING! What a great choice! 
Thanks for the pics


----------



## amandacasey

My very first (and definitely not last) proenza schouler ps1 in small in s/s 14 rip tide!!


----------



## amandacasey

I love the ps1!! I need to get a medium or large next!


----------



## amandacasey

Arailah said:


> Here you go! Keep in mind I am 5'0" so it would not hang as low on you. It would be very flattering for you  the awesome thing about the full size MAC is you can double up the chains to make is a shoulder bag. Or take the chain off completely to make it a clutch. In this photo it is barely stuffed. I don't have my iPad Mini in there. I may consider a MAC Mini for times like this as I love the full size so much.



Love it!!


----------



## Cooshcouture

So soft this bag.


----------



## pinkelephant721

Roger Vivier flats!


----------



## emilybug

pinkelephant721 said:


> Roger Vivier flats!


 
I love these!


----------



## pinkelephant721

emilybug said:


> I love these!



Thanks *emilybug*!  They're quite a lot to dish out for flats but they're really comfy due to the suede and it's such a sweet watermelon pink color.  I think they're brighten up any outfit!


----------



## emilybug

pinkelephant721 said:


> Thanks *emilybug*! They're quite a lot to dish out for flats but they're really comfy due to the suede and it's such a sweet watermelon pink color. I think they're brighten up any outfit!


 

Yes, they will be adorable this spring and summer!  Congrats!


----------



## Maice

Prada saffiano in Ottanio!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Maice said:


> Prada saffiano in Ottanio!



Wow congrats! How pretty!


----------



## Maice

yoyotomatoe said:


> Wow congrats! How pretty!


Thank you, *yoyotomatoe!*


----------



## oliviamaurice

A SS14 blue Givenchy Medium Pandora


----------



## Arailah

amandacasey said:


> My very first (and definitely not last) proenza schouler ps1 in small in s/s 14 rip tide!!




This is stunning! I've been drooling over the PS1  they are beautiful bags. One day I'll join that club - until then I shall drool over yours! 

I just received my Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Bag in Black today. Nice and pre-loved so she is already broken in. 

I'm finding RM is my go-to designer since I'm on a Balenciaga ban


----------



## sodapop21

arailah: nice bag. before buying my last bag, I was also looking on RM bags. They look nice.


----------



## nikip01

New obsession, Hermes bracelets. These are the Clic Clacs I've acquired and two more on the way. These are so addicting. Not to mention the KTDs and CDCs.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

nikip01 said:


> New obsession, Hermes bracelets. These are the Clic Clacs I've acquired and two more on the way. These are so addicting. Not to mention the KTDs and CDCs.


 what an Amazing collection!!


----------



## pinkelephant721

Chanel earrings to congratulate myself for passing the boards


----------



## rainneday

pinkelephant721 said:


> Chanel earrings to congratulate myself for passing the boards


 
They are lovely! & Congrats!


----------



## Maice

pinkelephant721 said:


> Chanel earrings to congratulate myself for passing the boards




WOW!  Congrats on passing the boards, and on the lovely earrings!!!


----------



## Maice

A Prada from the Berlino leather line!  The leather is divine, and I am in love!


----------



## pinkelephant721

Chanel stingray sunnies


----------



## yoyotomatoe

pinkelephant721 said:


> Chanel stingray sunnies



Very nice!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Jumbo flap


----------



## nikip01

My new obsession...Hermes. These are my new Evelyne's, Turquoise and Rose Confetti.


----------



## juriatah

yoyotomatoe said:


> Jumbo flap



impressive! congrats 





nikip01 said:


> My new obsession...Hermes. These are my new Evelyne's, Turquoise and Rose Confetti.



i am not really a Hermes fan but these are too cute!


----------



## Maice

Another Prada from the Berlino leather line... Last pic shows my 2 Berlinos together. 


I love the leather on these bags!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

juriatah said:


> impressive! congrats



Thanks


----------



## Moos

oliviamaurice said:


> A SS14 blue Givenchy Medium Pandora



Oh that blue, omg!  So beautiful!


----------



## pinksky777

My new baby! Givenchy black sugar leather mini antigona  She's soo much more spacious than I thought!


----------



## pinksky777

Oopse forgot pic haha


----------



## rycechica1016

pinksky777 said:


> Oopse forgot pic haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2588082
> View attachment 2588083




love this! is the bag opening just ok or is it too small? oh and is it comfortable to wear as crossbody? i noticed that the strap is not that very long. pls let me know what u think. thanks!&#128522;


----------



## pinksky777

rycechica1016 said:


> love this! is the bag opening just ok or is it too small? oh and is it comfortable to wear as crossbody? i noticed that the strap is not that very long. pls let me know what u think. thanks!&#128522;




Thanks!  Yes, the opening is alright for easily getting things in and out, and as for wearing the bag cross-body, I wore it today like that and it was very cute and comfortable! It hits a bit above my hip (I'm 5'5 btw).


----------



## rycechica1016

pinksky777 said:


> Thanks!  Yes, the opening is alright for easily getting things in and out, and as for wearing the bag cross-body, I wore it today like that and it was very cute and comfortable! It hits a bit above my hip (I'm 5'5 btw).




great! thanks for the info! enjoy your cute ant! &#128522;


----------



## mstran87

nikip01 said:


> My new obsession...Hermes. These are my new Evelyne's, Turquoise and Rose Confetti.


wow so pretty!!! i love the blue/turquoise color!


----------



## pinksky777

rycechica1016 said:


> great! thanks for the info! enjoy your cute ant! &#128522;


np!


----------



## snowbubble

Miss Dior Pochette  
I love this blue!


----------



## snowbubble

pinksky777 said:


> Alexander MQueen silk blend scull scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2504051


Beautiful scarf! congratss!


----------



## Maice

Impulse purchase of the day... Bought just around an hour and a half to two hours ago from the Furla boutique nearby...


My very first Furla - the candy bag!  It's pink and croc-embossed - perfect for summer!


----------



## Dayzley

First Ferragamo Bag, Sofia tricolored bag. I love the leather and color combo. &#128522;&#128525;


----------



## pinksky777

rycechica1016 said:


> great! thanks for the info! enjoy your cute ant! &#128522;




Np! I'm definitely loving it lately!


----------



## Maice

Another Prada...


My Prada Python/snakeskin handbag!  LOVE this!  I am just sad my pics don't do the bag justice.  Even the lining is beautiful - orange AND leather!


----------



## Maice

I finally got to take a picture that I feel was able to capture the bag's colors more accurately 




Maice said:


> Another Prada...
> 
> 
> My Prada Python/snakeskin handbag!  LOVE this!  I am just sad my pics don't do the bag justice.  Even the lining is beautiful - orange AND leather!


----------



## Livia1

Never EVER thought I'd be buying an LV bag but ohhh, these are so gorgeous ... here's my Sofia Coppola Cobalt Pm


----------



## cupcakegirl

Livia1 said:


> Never EVER thought I'd be buying an LV bag but ohhh, these are so gorgeous ... here's my Sofia Coppola Cobalt Pm



*This is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!  Congrats!!!*


----------



## rainneday

These are all so beautiful!  Livia, I am the same, but that bag is gooooorgeous! A very well designed bag. 


Maice, I am drooling over that jelly-ish textured Furla! How cool is that bag?!


----------



## Livia1

cupcakegirl said:


> *This is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!  Congrats!!!*



Thank you 
I am so happy I went with Cobalt, a lovely deep navy blue (almost black).




rainneday said:


> These are all so beautiful!  Livia, I am the same, but that bag is gooooorgeous! A very well designed bag.



Yes, well designed and very nice quality too. Oh and seriously, why can't Bal make a strap that sits as nicely on the shoulders?!


----------



## Cilifene

Livia1 said:


> Never EVER thought I'd be buying an LV bag but ohhh, these are so gorgeous ... here's my Sofia Coppola Cobalt Pm



Stunning!!! Congrats I'm so happy for you livia1


----------



## Livia1

Cilifene said:


> Stunning!!! Congrats I'm so happy for you livia1




Thank youuuuuu  
I've had it with me today and I simply adore it.


----------



## Maice

rainneday said:


> Maice, I am drooling over that jelly-ish textured Furla! How cool is that bag?!




Thank you, *rainneday*!!!   It is a fun bag that I'm really enjoying.  It's hassle-free, water-proof -- perfect for our weather here.  It seems that no matter the season, we get significant amounts of rain.  The color is perfect for summer too


----------



## rainneday

Maice said:


> Thank you, *rainneday*!!!   It is a fun bag that I'm really enjoying.  It's hassle-free, water-proof -- perfect for our weather here.  It seems that no matter the season, we get significant amounts of rain.  The color is perfect for summer too





It is perfect for the rain...hmmm... Ugh, I am BANNED! Anyway, wear her in good health!


----------



## Maice

rainneday said:


> It is perfect for the rain...hmmm... Ugh, I am BANNED! Anyway, wear her in good health!




Thank you again, rainneday   I am TRYING to go on a bag ban for at least a few months as well... Good luck to us!


----------



## rainneday

Maice said:


> Thank you again, rainneday   I am TRYING to go on a bag ban for at least a few months as well... Good luck to us!



Hahahaha! Yes, we will see...  Best of luck!


----------



## rainneday

I got some new boots, not a bag purchase, but not Bal...

ETA I finally got pics to load directly to TPF!   (I took them down and tried to upload as pics from my Flickr, but it wouldn't work. As far as I know we can only remove pics later if we post them from URL.)


https://www.flickr.com/photos/93204649@N08/14114802501/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/93204649@N08/14138153793/in/photostream/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/93204649@N08/14138153633/in/photostream/


----------



## Maice

rainneday said:


> I got some new boots, not a bag purchase, but not Bal...
> 
> ETA I finally got pics to load directly to TPF!




Those boots are fabulous, and they look hot on you! 


Congrats!


----------



## rainneday

Maice said:


> Those boots are fabulous, and they look hot on you!
> 
> 
> Congrats!




Aww thanks, Maice!  They are part of my Mother's Day loot, a few days early but that's ok  I'm excited to wear them with my Raisin City.


----------



## Lovin' Life

rainneday said:


> I got some new boots, not a bag purchase, but not Bal...
> 
> ETA I finally got pics to load directly to TPF!   (I took them down and tried to upload as pics from my Flickr, but it wouldn't work. As far as I know we can only remove pics later if we post them from URL.)
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/93204649@N08/14114802501/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/93204649@N08/14138153793/in/photostream/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/93204649@N08/14138153633/in/photostream/



I love your boots too!  You look great in them.  I would wear boots year round if it didn't get so hot here.


----------



## rainneday

Lovin' Life said:


> I love your boots too!  You look great in them.  I would wear boots year round if it didn't get so hot here.



Thank you, Lovin'! I don't own any other boots in this style, so it will be new & fun for me to figure out some outfits to wear with them.


----------



## Lovin' Life

rainneday said:


> Thank you, Lovin'! I don't own any other boots in this style, so it will be new & fun for me to figure out some outfits to wear with them.



I like them with the pants you have on in the picture. Any slim leg pant/jean will look great with a leather Moto jacket. I bet they would look great with a peasant dress too! Your boots are a classic staple!


----------



## rainneday

Lovin' Life said:


> I like them with the pants you have on in the picture. Any slim leg pant/jean will look great with a leather Moto jacket. I bet they would look great with a peasant dress too! Your boots are a classic staple!




Thanks! Yes, I thought those pants were a good match for the boots, too. 

You read my mind about the moto , do you have a Bal moto? I am really hoping to add one to my collection at some point. I even said that to my DH when we bought the boots: You know what these would look really good with? A Balenciaga moto 

A peasant dress sounds really cute too, especially for spring! I love TPF, the ladies on here have the best style and advice. :kiss:


----------



## lnw85

My new Dooney & Bourke Florentine Satchel in Lavender.  Got one for me and a matching one for my mom so we could be bag twins - especially since purple is her fave color (and to be honest, mine too)
And, it helped that I was able to get it at a ridiculous steal from a D & B outlet - $139 plus tax and shipping down from $398!!!


----------



## Maice

I just realized that I haven't bought a Bbag this year yet, after taking this pic of my bag purchases this year.   I will remedy that AFTER my bag ban in the next few months!   For now though, I do need to slow down.


Here's a group pic of my non-Bal purchases this year, 5 handbags in total, 4 Prada and 1 Furla. Purchased between February and April.  Bal is certainly still one of my favorites and I need me one soon - but again, after my bag ban   My Bals have all been brand new though, and I've been trying to look at the pre-loved market just because so many here seem to have great luck there (plus I hear rave reviews about older Bals) - but I haven't been as lucky perusing the pre-loved Bal market.  Oh well, at least now I'll have time to look around 


Pic shows my Prada Python snakeskin bag, Prada saffiano tote in Ottanio, 2 Prada bags from the Belino leather line, and my magnolia-rose/pink Furla Candy bag (looking a bit out of place ).


----------



## rainneday

lnw85 said:


> My new Dooney & Bourke Florentine Satchel in Lavender.  Got one for me and a matching one for my mom so we could be bag twins - especially since purple is her fave color (and to be honest, mine too)
> And, it helped that I was able to get it at a ridiculous steal from a D & B outlet - $139 plus tax and shipping down from $398!!!



This is a cute bag! I like the structure and shape, different from a B Bag but it's nice to have both options. GREAT price! Wow!


----------



## rainneday

Maice said:


> I just realized that I haven't bought a Bbag this year yet, after taking this pic of my bag purchases this year.   I will remedy that AFTER my bag ban in the next few months!   For now though, I do need to slow down.
> 
> 
> Here's a group pic of my non-Bal purchases this year, 5 handbags in total, 4 Prada and 1 Furla. Purchased between February and April.  Bal is certainly still one of my favorites and I need me one soon - but again, after my bag ban   My Bals have all been brand new though, and I've been trying to look at the pre-loved market just because so many here seem to have great luck there (plus I hear rave reviews about older Bals) - but I haven't been as lucky perusing the pre-loved Bal market.  Oh well, at least now I'll have time to look around
> 
> 
> Pic shows my Prada Python snakeskin bag, Prada saffiano tote in Ottanio, 2 Prada bags from the Belino leather line, and my magnolia-rose/pink Furla Candy bag (looking a bit out of place ).



Very nice! 
I am still in love with that Furla...wondering if I can work one into my ban. 
Maice, if and when you decide to look around for a pre-loved B Bag I'll help you search. Hunting them down is much of the fun!


----------



## Maice

rainneday said:


> Very nice!
> I am still in love with that Furla...wondering if I can work one into my ban.
> Maice, if and when you decide to look around for a pre-loved B Bag I'll help you search. Hunting them down is much of the fun!





Oh wow - thank you sooo much for the offer, rainneday!!!  Yes, I will certainly take you up on that offer (once my ban is done)!!!!


rainneday - you are a lifesaver!


----------



## lnw85

rainneday said:


> This is a cute bag! I like the structure and shape, different from a B Bag but it's nice to have both options. GREAT price! Wow!


It is so different from a Bal bag indeed.  Maybe one day I'll be able to afford more Bal bags but for now, variety is the spice of life 

And I also think that Furla is too adorable for words - so cute for summer!


----------



## Maice

lnw85 said:


> And I also think that Furla is too adorable for words - so cute for summer!




Thanks lnw85!  I am enjoying my Furla a lot - and yes, perfect for summer!


----------



## rainneday

Maice said:


> Oh wow - thank you sooo much for the offer, rainneday!!!  Yes, I will certainly take you up on that offer (once my ban is done)!!!!
> 
> 
> rainneday - you are a lifesaver!



 I really do enjoy using my down-time to hunt for B Bags, it's very relaxing, and satisfying too once you find an amazing bag for a great price.


----------



## rainneday

lnw85 said:


> It is so different from a Bal bag indeed.  Maybe one day I'll be able to afford more Bal bags but for now, variety is the spice of life


 
 Very true.


----------



## Maice

rainneday said:


> I really do enjoy using my down-time to hunt for B Bags, it's very relaxing, and satisfying too once you find an amazing bag for a great price.



I can tell you're some sort of expert in hunting down great Bbags - I can tell from your collection 


Thanks again rainneday!!  I'll be sending you PMs when the time comes


----------



## rainneday

Maice said:


> I can tell you're some sort of expert in hunting down great Bbags - I can tell from your collection
> 
> 
> Thanks again rainneday!!  I'll be sending you PMs when the time comes




Aww thank you!


----------



## lnw85

So, I don't know how you ladies feel about bag charms - At one point in my life I thought the idea was silly (particularly since there was a cost involved - sometimes a substantial one) but the more I saw them IRL and in pictures/videos the more I thought they were TDF so now I've found one more way to make my wallet hate me.  
I just picked up my first real designer bag charm - it is a Prada Trick - Duke!  Is he cute or what???


----------



## nikip01

mstran87 said:


> wow so pretty!!! i love the blue/turquoise color!


 
Just saw your message. Thanks so much! It's actually a current season color so available still in stores!


----------



## rainneday

lnw85 said:


> So, I don't know how you ladies feel about bag charms - At one point in my life I thought the idea was silly (particularly since there was a cost involved - sometimes a substantial one) but the more I saw them IRL and in pictures/videos the more I thought they were TDF so now I've found one more way to make my wallet hate me.
> I just picked up my first real designer bag charm - it is a Prada Trick - Duke!  Is he cute or what???



I have Juicy Charms on all of my B Bags  , I'm not sure how it started, i got one and liked how it looked so now I try to decorate each one of them with something special. 
What a cute little guy^ do you have pics of him on your bag?

ETA There is actually a thread on here somewhere, specifically for charms on B Bags.


----------



## lnw85

rainneday said:


> I have Juicy Charms on all of my B Bags  , I'm not sure how it started, i got one and liked how it looked so now I try to decorate each one of them with something special.
> What a cute little guy^ do you have pics of him on your bag?
> 
> ETA There is actually a thread on here somewhere, specifically for charms on B Bags.


Glad I'm not the only one - I guess it's one of those things that once you start, you get hooked.

I haven't put him on a bag yet - because of his coloring, I feel like I have to choose wisely 

I'll have to look for that thread - I'm sure it would be super fun to see how everyone is decorating their bags!


----------



## rainneday

lnw85 said:


> Glad I'm not the only one - I guess it's one of those things that once you start, you get hooked.
> 
> I haven't put him on a bag yet - because of his coloring, I feel like I have to choose wisely
> 
> I'll have to look for that thread - I'm sure it would be super fun to see how everyone is decorating their bags!



I think it must be. I'm normally not very fussy with accessorizing, but these charms are fun.  Here is a link to the thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-clubhouse/do-you-add-charms-your-bbags-do-you-52792.html


----------



## shirrlz

i just returned a stella mccartney bag was too heavy so for me adding charms is a nono


----------



## Livia1

Have been eyeing this little cutie for the longest time ... Gucci Soho Disco in red. Perfect for summer 
Btw, it's almost the exact colour of Coquelicot


----------



## Maice

My light blue BV


----------



## figgy55

Livia1 said:


> Have been eyeing this little cutie for the longest time ... Gucci Soho Disco in red. Perfect for summer
> Btw, it's almost the exact colour of Coquelicot


Ahh I've been planning for this to be my next bag. Do you love it?


----------



## figgy55

I couldn't resist this little guy a couple of weeks ago, perfect for summer. Coach Mini Bleecker Riley.

http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=99718748

I can't seem to get pictures to work, sorry for link.


----------



## Livia1

figgy55 said:


> Ahh I've been planning for this to be my next bag. Do you love it?



Well, I only just got it today. Will carry it for the first time tomorrow ... but I think I'll love it. It's great quality, a fun colour and easy to use, what's not to love


----------



## bonjourErin

My chanel boy!


----------



## Greengoddess8

lnw85 said:


> So, I don't know how you ladies feel about bag charms - At one point in my life I thought the idea was silly (particularly since there was a cost involved - sometimes a substantial one) but the more I saw them IRL and in pictures/videos the more I thought they were TDF so now I've found one more way to make my wallet hate me.
> I just picked up my first real designer bag charm - it is a Prada Trick - Duke!  Is he cute or what???



This is so adorable!  I can hardly stand it!


----------



## madigan

bonjourErin said:


> View attachment 2635236
> 
> 
> My chanel boy!



Agh I'm so jealous!! Great bag


----------



## clevercat

Here's mine...SO happy with this!





How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## lnw85

Greengoddess8 said:


> This is so adorable!  I can hardly stand it!



Thanks!


----------



## pinkbikini88

*I just got myself a givenchy nightingale
i love it, but I can say that balenciaga is my first love*


----------



## Greengoddess8

clevercat said:


> Here's mine...SO happy with this!
> 
> View attachment 2635857
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein



Fabulous Chanel!


----------



## Greengoddess8

bonjourErin said:


> View attachment 2635236
> 
> 
> My chanel boy!



What a great boy!


----------



## Grande Latte

Can't remember if I've shared this one before. But here's my mini Chloe python paraty in Scuba Blue!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Chloe Paddington.  I have had her for a few years, but I think Bal lovers can appreciate her fantastic leather.


----------



## Greengoddess8

Grande Latte said:


> Can't remember if I've shared this one before. But here's my mini Chloe python paraty in Scuba Blue!



Wow, gorgeous python! Enjoy


----------



## Greengoddess8

gettinpurseonal said:


> Chloe Paddington.  I have had her for a few years, but I think Bal lovers can appreciate her fantastic leather.



Oh look at that yummy red leather!


----------



## SkyJuicy

BonjourErin, may I know what size of this Chanel boy?


----------



## zoejellybean

lnw85 said:


> Glad I'm not the only one - I guess it's one of those things that once you start, you get hooked.
> 
> I haven't put him on a bag yet - because of his coloring, I feel like I have to choose wisely
> 
> I'll have to look for that thread - I'm sure it would be super fun to see how everyone is decorating their bags!


He's awesome!! Looking forward to seeing pics of him hanging onto a bag


----------



## lnw85

zoejellybean said:


> He's awesome!! Looking forward to seeing pics of him hanging onto a bag



Aw, thanks.  I think I know who he's going to hang with.  I'll post a pic once he's on there.


----------



## Livia1

Needed something to carry in my smaller bags.
Was VERY unsure if I should actually go with the Monogram but I think I'm ok with it since it's such a small piece. 
LV Monogram Zippy Coin Purse.


----------



## luv2run41

figgy55 said:


> I couldn't resist this little guy a couple of weeks ago, perfect for summer. Coach Mini Bleecker Riley.
> 
> http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=99718748
> 
> I can't seem to get pictures to work, sorry for link.



Could you do a modelling pic of the bag crossbody if you get some time?


----------



## stacyp

Hey guys, I would appreciate some advice here! I just got a Saint Laurent mini betty in black with gold chain. I got it on sale from Gilt, but the chain has some rust on it so they agreed to give me either a full refund or some further discount. That being said I also like the Balenciaga mini city a lot, so I'm torn between returning the betty to get the mini city, or just keeping the Betty. Please help me decide haha!


----------



## snowbubble

My boyfriend


----------



## Greengoddess8

snowbubble said:


> View attachment 2644592
> 
> My boyfriend



I love your boyfriend Snowbubble!  The caviar is delicious


----------



## snowbubble

Greengoddess8 said:


> I love your boyfriend Snowbubble!  The caviar is delicious




Thank you greengoddess again! Lol! I'm on Balenciaga bann island too..


----------



## rainneday

Livia1 said:


> Needed something to carry in my smaller bags.
> Was VERY unsure if I should actually go with the Monogram but I think I'm ok with it since it's such a small piece.
> LV Monogram Zippy Coin Purse.



Oh, that's so cute! 



snowbubble said:


> View attachment 2644592
> 
> My boyfriend



Wow!


----------



## Livia1

rainneday said:


> Oh, that's so cute!




Thank you


----------



## Greengoddess8

snowbubble said:


> Thank you greengoddess again! Lol! I'm on Balenciaga bann island too..



You and me both!  Chanel and B for me


----------



## Greengoddess8

Livia1 said:


> Needed something to carry in my smaller bags.
> Was VERY unsure if I should actually go with the Monogram but I think I'm ok with it since it's such a small piece.
> LV Monogram Zippy Coin Purse.



This is adorable!


----------



## jellyv

Livia1 said:


> Needed something to carry in my smaller bags.
> 
> LV Monogram Zippy Coin Purse.



Love it! I'm considering it too for my small B bag.


----------



## Livia1

Greengoddess8 said:


> This is adorable!



Thank you!




jellyv said:


> Love it! I'm considering it too for my small B bag.



I highly recommend it, I'm so happy with mine


----------



## new_to_lv

Got myself a Proenza Schouler Large PS1 in veruca salt on sale 40% off. It is almost the same color as the ultraviolet from Balenciaga!!! &#128156;&#128156;&#128156; Love this color!! &#128156;&#128156;&#128156;


----------



## Greengoddess8

new_to_lv said:


> Got myself a Proenza Schouler Large PS1 in veruca salt on sale 40% off. It is almost the same color as the ultraviolet from Balenciaga!!! &#128156;&#128156;&#128156; Love this color!! &#128156;&#128156;&#128156;
> View attachment 2676567



Your PS1 is gorgeous!!! I love the color! It is so similar to ultraviolet


----------



## new_to_lv

Greengoddess8 said:


> Your PS1 is gorgeous!!! I love the color! It is so similar to ultraviolet




It is very similar but not exactly the same. I will use my Balenciaga TT bracelet in ultraviolet together with my PS1 &#128540;&#128156;


----------



## Sazzy3103

new_to_lv said:


> Got myself a Proenza Schouler Large PS1 in veruca salt on sale 40% off. It is almost the same color as the ultraviolet from Balenciaga!!! &#128156;&#128156;&#128156; Love this color!! &#128156;&#128156;&#128156;
> View attachment 2676567


Wow that PS1 is absolutely stunning


----------



## Sazzy3103

Picked up a PS1 medium in Rip Tide in the sales (hope pic is attached, I haven't done this before!). The colour is amazing, so summery


----------



## Fimpagebag

One of my recent non-Bal purchases. *Nine West Summer Tote and wristlet*


----------



## new_to_lv

Sazzy3103 said:


> Wow that PS1 is absolutely stunning




Thanks!! I am exited to use it &#128156;&#128156;


----------



## new_to_lv

Sazzy3103 said:


> Picked up a PS1 medium in Rip Tide in the sales (hope pic is attached, I haven't done this before!). The colour is amazing, so summery



Beautiful color!! &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;


----------



## Sazzy3103

new_to_lv said:


> Beautiful color!! &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;


Thanks I am totally in love with it  Proenza has some great colours this year, we've been sooo lucky with the sales!


----------



## new_to_lv

Sazzy3103 said:


> Thanks I am totally in love with it  Proenza has some great colours this year, we've been sooo lucky with the sales!




I totally agree. It was a great sale this year... I have been waiting for a bag on sale with my name on it


----------



## Maice

Fimpagebag said:


> One of my recent non-Bal purchases. *Nine West Summer Tote and wristlet*





The name says it all - it really looks like a great summer bag! The matching wristlet is cute too


----------



## Greengoddess8

Fimpagebag said:


> One of my recent non-Bal purchases. *Nine West Summer Tote and wristlet*



Love you Nine West finds Fim!!!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Sazzy3103 said:


> Picked up a PS1 medium in Rip Tide in the sales (hope pic is attached, I haven't done this before!). The colour is amazing, so summery



Gorgeous PS1!  Congrats


----------



## Greengoddess8

new_to_lv said:


> It is very similar but not exactly the same. I will use my Balenciaga TT bracelet in ultraviolet together with my PS1 &#128540;&#128156;
> View attachment 2676582



Look how gorgeous these are together!!! LOVE!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Sazzy3103 said:


> Picked up a PS1 medium in Rip Tide in the sales (hope pic is attached, I haven't done this before!). The colour is amazing, so summery



Gorgeous!


----------



## handbagaddicted

I'm glad to see so many PS fans here, I'm not alone . I feel like the PS1 is a cousin of Bal; or so I just tell myself. But I really love their colors, they hook me in like Bal does, they make me not feel crazy for wanting so many of the same kind of bag just in different colors.


----------



## new_to_lv

handbagaddicted said:


> I'm glad to see so many PS fans here, I'm not alone . I feel like the PS1 is a cousin of Bal; or so I just tell myself. But I really love their colors, they hook me in like Bal does, they make me not feel crazy for wanting so many of the same kind of bag just in different colors.




I agree. I got my first PS1 only a few days ago and today I bought my second one  
It is a pre-loved PS1 pouch and I belive the color is Lagoon (can anyone confirm that this is the color Lagoon??). The bag was bought last summer by the previous owner...





I love this color...


----------



## Greengoddess8

new_to_lv said:


> I agree. I got my first PS1 only a few days ago and today I bought my second one
> It is a pre-loved PS1 pouch and I belive the color is Lagoon (can anyone confirm that this is the color Lagoon??). The bag was bought last summer by the previous owner...
> View attachment 2678757
> View attachment 2678758
> 
> View attachment 2678759
> 
> I love this color...



What a pretty color!  Congrats on the great find


----------



## new_to_lv

Greengoddess8 said:


> What a pretty color!  Congrats on the great find




Yes it was a great find cause it is in very good condition!! I love the cross-body style and it is VERY roomy!!!


----------



## Greengoddess8

new_to_lv said:


> Yes it was a great find cause it is in very good condition!! I love the cross-body style and it is VERY roomy!!!



Then this is PERFECT for you! Enjoy


----------



## PuccaNGaru

new_to_lv said:


> I agree. I got my first PS1 only a few days ago and today I bought my second one
> It is a pre-loved PS1 pouch and I belive the color is Lagoon (can anyone confirm that this is the color Lagoon??). The bag was bought last summer by the previous owner...
> View attachment 2678757
> View attachment 2678758
> 
> View attachment 2678759
> 
> I love this color...



That is so gorgeous! Can you post a model pic as I want to see how big it is and how it looks worn cross body. Congrats again!


----------



## new_to_lv

PuccaNGaru said:


> That is so gorgeous! Can you post a model pic as I want to see how big it is and how it looks worn cross body. Congrats again!




Thanks!! 
I tried to take some modelling pics... I hope you find them ok!! It it a lovely bag!!




I am a pretty tall and big girl. 180 cm for reference.


----------



## Sazzy3103

new_to_lv said:


> Thanks!!
> I tried to take some modelling pics... I hope you find them ok!! It it a lovely bag!!
> View attachment 2679811
> 
> View attachment 2679812
> 
> I am a pretty tall and big girl. 180 cm for reference.


Beautiful bag, it really suits you


----------



## Greengoddess8

new_to_lv said:


> Thanks!!
> I tried to take some modelling pics... I hope you find them ok!! It it a lovely bag!!
> View attachment 2679811
> 
> View attachment 2679812
> 
> I am a pretty tall and big girl. 180 cm for reference.



It looks great on you


----------



## Piqiu

I gotta say, you all have impeccable taste.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

new_to_lv said:


> Thanks!!
> I tried to take some modelling pics... I hope you find them ok!! It it a lovely bag!!
> View attachment 2679811
> 
> View attachment 2679812
> 
> I am a pretty tall and big girl. 180 cm for reference.


 

I love it! Congrats


----------



## yoyotomatoe

new_to_lv said:


> I agree. I got my first PS1 only a few days ago and today I bought my second one
> It is a pre-loved PS1 pouch and I belive the color is Lagoon (can anyone confirm that this is the color Lagoon??). The bag was bought last summer by the previous owner...
> View attachment 2678757
> View attachment 2678758
> 
> View attachment 2678759
> 
> I love this color...


 
Yes looks like lagoon to me. Gorgeous!


----------



## new_to_lv

yoyotomatoe said:


> Yes looks like lagoon to me. Gorgeous!




Thanks


----------



## clevercat

This is my latest...




How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## lnw85

clevercat said:


> This is my latest...
> View attachment 2692677
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein



Wow, that is gorgeous


----------



## Scandibabe

Cheated recently with LV Speedy b 30, but the jacket is Bal


----------



## BPC

I cheated too.. and with a Tiffany & Co. tote.. 
The leather's lovely and it's so light.. . Bal has some serious competition now.


----------



## Maice

BPC said:


> I cheated too.. and with a Tiffany & Co. tote..
> The leather's lovely and it's so light.. . Bal has some serious competition now.





Gorgeous, BPC!  Congrats again!


----------



## BPC

Maice said:


> Gorgeous, BPC!  Congrats again!



Thank you my dear


----------



## bagpug

Saint Laurent bucket bag


----------



## cat1967

BlondieJ said:


> I feel a little bit guilty for getting this, but i *have* wanted it for a long time (over a year)



Is this the Galliera?  I love it!  Congrats!


----------



## cat1967

new_to_lv said:


> Thanks!!
> I tried to take some modelling pics... I hope you find them ok!! It it a lovely bag!!
> View attachment 2679811
> 
> View attachment 2679812
> 
> I am a pretty tall and big girl. 180 cm for reference.



I was thinking of getting the PS1 medium.  Now that I see your pouch I think it fits the essentials and I prefer it.  Congrats on your beauty.


----------



## Maice

The RL tote is from a few months ago, and the 3 Longchamps are from a few weeks back


----------



## London 411

bagpug said:


> Saint Laurent bucket bag


Wow...this bag is unique as well as awesome!


----------



## Greengoddess8

bagpug said:


> Saint Laurent bucket bag



Adorable, congrats!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Maice said:


> The RL tote is from a few months ago, and the 3 Longchamps are from a few weeks back



Congrats on you great non B bags, Maice. Enjoy


----------



## Greengoddess8

BPC said:


> I cheated too.. and with a Tiffany & Co. tote..
> The leather's lovely and it's so light.. . Bal has some serious competition now.



This is so lovely BPC!  Enjoy


----------



## Greengoddess8

clevercat said:


> This is my latest...
> View attachment 2692677
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein



This us a beauty clevercat!  Beautiful color)


----------



## Greengoddess8

Scandibabe said:


> Cheated recently with LV Speedy b 30, but the jacket is Bal
> View attachment 2695206



I feel guilty when I cheat too. But, there are so many great bags  Congratulations!


----------



## Maice

Greengoddess8 said:


> Congrats on you great non B bags, Maice. Enjoy



Thanks GG


----------



## BleuSaphir

I purchase a LV key pouch!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Luxe_addiction said:


> I purchase a LV key pouch!
> View attachment 2722170
> 
> View attachment 2722171



Adorable! Congrats


----------



## grapegravity

Chanel Golden Class WOC in red 
And here's my reveal


----------



## Nanciii

I've been looking for this Gris Pyrite City/ Mini City with GH for the longest time, but darn it I just can't find it in Canada.




So I get this instead, Galet with GH, pretty close huh?





Really love it, the colour appears to be different colour with artificial and natural lighting~


Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.


----------



## lesAdrets

Fendi By the Way piccolo - so tickled with her 










Nanciii said:


> I've been looking for this Gris Pyrite City/ Mini City with GH for the longest time, but darn it I just can't find it in Canada.
> 
> View attachment 2727240
> 
> 
> So I get this instead, Galet with GH, pretty close huh?
> 
> View attachment 2727245
> View attachment 2727247
> 
> 
> Really love it, the colour appears to be different colour with artificial and natural lighting~
> 
> 
> Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.



Beautiful color!


----------



## Tiare

A mini Philip Lim Pashli, a Chloe medium Marcie and a medium Chloe Paraty. I've been bad the past few months


----------



## marshmellow88

I just got a Prada Glace Calf in Nero/Bordeaux and PS1 Keep All! 



Nanciii said:


> I've been looking for this Gris Pyrite City/ Mini City with GH for the longest time, but darn it I just can't find it in Canada.
> 
> So I get this instead, Galet with GH, pretty close huh?
> 
> Really love it, the colour appears to be different colour with artificial and natural lighting~
> 
> 
> Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.



The colour and style is beautiful!


----------



## Greengoddess8

grapegravity said:


> Chanel Golden Class WOC in red
> And here's my reveal



So cute!  Congrats on the baby, too


----------



## viewwing

Nanciii said:


> I've been looking for this Gris Pyrite City/ Mini City with GH for the longest time, but darn it I just can't find it in Canada.
> 
> View attachment 2727240
> 
> 
> So I get this instead, Galet with GH, pretty close huh?
> 
> View attachment 2727245
> View attachment 2727247
> 
> 
> Really love it, the colour appears to be different colour with artificial and natural lighting~
> 
> 
> Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.



Like this one better than the mini city. I've seen both IRL, and would've bought the speedy too! Congrats!


----------



## new_to_lv

I'm in a PS phase and bougt a couple PS bags on their sale 
Here is my latest; a PS1 Tote in midnight.


----------



## fatcat2523

Nanciii said:


> I've been looking for this Gris Pyrite City/ Mini City with GH for the longest time, but darn it I just can't find it in Canada.
> 
> View attachment 2727240
> 
> 
> So I get this instead, Galet with GH, pretty close huh?
> 
> View attachment 2727245
> View attachment 2727247
> 
> 
> Really love it, the colour appears to be different colour with artificial and natural lighting~
> 
> 
> Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.



Congrats on your new purchase. I think I saw a pyrite city at Holt Calgary few weeks ago. Not sure if it's still available


----------



## Greengoddess8

new_to_lv said:


> I'm in a PS phase and bougt a couple PS bags on their sale
> Here is my latest; a PS1 Tote in midnight.
> View attachment 2733110
> 
> View attachment 2733111



Great bag!  Looks great one you!


----------



## riiche

Nanciii said:


> I've been looking for this Gris Pyrite City/ Mini City with GH for the longest time, but darn it I just can't find it in Canada.
> 
> View attachment 2727240
> 
> 
> So I get this instead, Galet with GH, pretty close huh?
> 
> View attachment 2727245
> View attachment 2727247
> 
> 
> Really love it, the colour appears to be different colour with artificial and natural lighting~



I'm not an LV enthusiast but this is super gorgeous! Beautiful colour.


----------



## riiche

Posted this in the Longchamp forum but I'll leave this here too  Recently bought the perfect travel bag, the Longchamp Boxford. It's divine, such a classic combination and super durable. I absolutely love it.


----------



## Nanciii

fatcat2523 said:


> Congrats on your new purchase. I think I saw a pyrite city at Holt Calgary few weeks ago. Not sure if it's still available




Thank you for the information, I live in Toronto, so US is actually closer, lol &#65288;&#65342;&#65327;&#65342;&#65289;


Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.


----------



## Nanciii

riiche said:


> I'm not an LV enthusiast but this is super gorgeous! Beautiful colour.




Thank you~ it's the closest I can find to GP, I really like that colour combination~


Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.


----------



## Sazzy3103

new_to_lv said:


> I'm in a PS phase and bougt a couple PS bags on their sale
> Here is my latest; a PS1 Tote in midnight.
> View attachment 2733110
> 
> View attachment 2733111


Gorgeous bag, looks fab on you!


----------



## Ms. Bagaholic

Gucci disco bag in black!


----------



## Greengoddess8

riiche said:


> Posted this in the Longchamp forum but I'll leave this here too  Recently bought the perfect travel bag, the Longchamp Boxford. It's divine, such a classic combination and super durable. I absolutely love it.



Looks like a great travel bag!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Ms. Bagaholic said:


> Gucci disco bag in black!



Adorable disco bag, congrats!


----------



## larnette

Well, no new bags, but I did just get these fabulous Valentino Rockstud flats!


----------



## BPC

larnette said:


> Well, no new bags, but I did just get these fabulous Valentino Rockstud flats!



Love 'em, grats.


----------



## larnette

BPC said:


> Love 'em, grats.



Thanks so much!


----------



## Greengoddess8

larnette said:


> Well, no new bags, but I did just get these fabulous Valentino Rockstud flats!



I love rockstud flats!  They are so comfy yet so chic!  Great choice


----------



## larnette

Greengoddess8 said:


> I love rockstud flats!  They are so comfy yet so chic!  Great choice



I know!! And I love how they look awesome with everything!


----------



## Greengoddess8

larnette said:


> I know!! And I love how they look awesome with everything!



Exactly!  They rock literally


----------



## fancy2212

these Matisse boots and a LV favorite mm

Edit* the leather on the boots looks wrinkled but it's not lol


----------



## Prada143

My interest in CHANEL has been growing recently and I finally caved and bought my "entry level" bag. This beautiful Chanel GST in Burgundy SHW is a seasonal color. I got the last one in the boutique. I love it, i can't bear to take out its plastic and paper coverings.


----------



## Greengoddess8

fancy2212 said:


> View attachment 2739973
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these Matisse boots and a LV favorite mm
> 
> Edit* the leather on the boots looks wrinkled but it's not lol



Congrats! Both look great!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Prada143 said:


> My interest in CHANEL has been growing recently and I finally caved and bought my "entry level" bag. This beautiful Chanel GST in Burgundy SHW is a seasonal color. I got the last one in the boutique. I love it, i can't bear to take out its plastic and paper coverings.



Oh, I think you will love it!  I own a Chanel XL timeless tote in almost this same color but patent!  I wore it almost none stop last fall & winter!  They are great bags, enjoy


----------



## Livia1

Prada143 said:


> My interest in CHANEL has been growing recently and I finally caved and bought my "entry level" bag. This beautiful Chanel GST in Burgundy SHW is a seasonal color. I got the last one in the boutique. I love it, i can't bear to take out its plastic and paper coverings.




Uhhh, I have been contemplating the GST for the longest time. This is a really gorgeous colour for it!
Many congrats. Now take that baby out for a spin


----------



## Ms. Bagaholic

Beautiful color! Congrats prada143!


----------



## Prada143

From BBAG to GBAG. I hope you girls won't hate me for this.  i sold my beautiful 07 Violet Matelasse for a Small Violet Antigona. I just can't justify having 2 boxy bags of similar color. I will forever miss the puffy quilts, and hopefully my new Chanel is quilt enough to fill the space in my "handbag closet heart". Looking at the pics, u can see how much depth the Bbag's color has. Amazing leather.


----------



## Prada143

Greengoddess8 said:


> Oh, I think you will love it!  I own a Chanel XL timeless tote in almost this same color but patent!  I wore it almost none stop last fall & winter!  They are great bags, enjoy



Did the leather of your bag soften after wearing it nonstop?


----------



## Prada143

Livia1 said:


> Uhhh, I have been contemplating the GST for the longest time. This is a really gorgeous colour for it!
> Many congrats. Now take that baby out for a spin



I will, thank you! Now, stop contemplating and get yourself one!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Prada143 said:


> From BBAG to GBAG. I hope you girls won't hate me for this.  i sold my beautiful 07 Violet Matelasse for a Small Violet Antigona. I just can't justify having 2 boxy bags of similar color. I will forever miss the puffy quilts, and hopefully my new Chanel is quilt enough to fill the space in my "handbag closet heart". I still have lots of Bbags though!





Prada143 said:


> Did the leather of your bag soften after wearing it nonstop?



We won't hate you...  But, I am sad that you violet B didn't come to live with me  You new violet Antigona is gorgeous, congrats!

It did soften. I think the patent leather is softer to begin with too. I like the she is softer and a little bit slouchy now. I know a lot of Chanel Bag lovers want theirs to stay more ridged. But, since I'm a Chanel and Balenciaga lover  I prefer a little softer and user friendly


----------



## Sazzy3103

Prada143 said:


> From BBAG to GBAG. I hope you girls won't hate me for this.  i sold my beautiful 07 Violet Matelasse for a Small Violet Antigona. I just can't justify having 2 boxy bags of similar color. I will forever miss the puffy quilts, and hopefully my new Chanel is quilt enough to fill the space in my "handbag closet heart". Looking at the pics, u can see how much depth the Bbag's color has. Amazing leather.


Wow the Givenchy is beautiful, I love the colour! How much can you fit inside it? I'm contemplating getting one but haven't seen it irl and not sure whether to get the small or medium.


----------



## MAGJES

Prada Cornflower #2274


----------



## RightasRain

I really love Alexander Wang Rockie bags so I purchased a black with rose gold hardware. The pebbling is incredible on mine! I also purchased a preowned one in Peppermint from Fashionphile that is in the mail. Now I only want Vine to round off my Rockie collection.


----------



## TaraP

I have been wanting a backpack forever and was looking at Bals and the AW Dumbo. 

But neither go on sale so recently I found this RM Julian backpack for a fraction of the cost... 

Please don't tell my Bals I'm cheating... :shame:


----------



## purses & pugs

Got these two little babies recently, PS1 Pouch in black and Crimson&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Got these two little babies recently, PS1 Pouch in black and Crimson&#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2820755




:hnsnsn:


That Crimson ... I actually went to have another look the next day 
But I'm trying to be good and not too impulsive.


----------



## Ms. Bagaholic

Chloe paraty in Crimson got it at the chloe private sale


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> :hnsnsn:
> 
> 
> That Crimson ... I actually went to have another look the next day
> But I'm trying to be good and not too impulsive.



So you did
Well, you are not the worst impulsive buyer I know (I think!) so you'll behave (I think!):kiss:


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> So you did
> Well, you are not the worst impulsive buyer I know (I think!) so you'll behave (I think!):kiss:



No, when it comes to bags I'm not impulsive at all. I plan and scheme and plot ... which is excactly why I know I shouldn't buy this bag right now :sunnies
It's pretty though and such a gorgeous colour.


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> No, when it comes to bags I'm not impulsive at all. I plan and scheme and plot ... which is excactly why I know I shouldn't buy this bag right now :sunnies
> It's pretty though and such a gorgeous colour.




I know you do. But if you decide to get it too late, you can always ask me nicely if I'm done with mine, LOL&#128516;


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> I know you do. But if you decide to get it too late, you can always ask me nicely if I'm done with mine, LOL&#128516;




:lolots: Nice to have a plan b


----------



## TaraP

purses & pugs said:


> Got these two little babies recently, PS1 Pouch in black and Crimson&#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2820755



Love them! It's always better to receive a package with 2 bags in it. Super exciting! Congrats!



Ms. Bagaholic said:


> Chloe paraty in Crimson got it at the chloe private sale
> View attachment 2820913



Lucky girl! Super pretty. Love the color..


----------



## purses & pugs

TaraP said:


> Love them! It's always better to receive a package with 2 bags in it. Super exciting! Congrats!




Thanks Tara&#128536; and yes, two is better than one. Twice as nice!


----------



## EmileLove

My new-to-me Chanel single flap caviar Maxi. I love this style and size. However this bag is more "blingy" than I'm used to.


----------



## mtstmichel

LV Pallas BB in Litchi


----------



## mstran87

Finally have the time to share. My Valentine's gift from DH. Classic chanel caviar zip wallet ghw  love my korilakkuma lol so she had to make an appearance


----------



## Maice

Haven't really been active on tPF lately, but just had to share my bag joy over getting my Prada Fairy bags - one in Prugna (white), and the other in Cipria (pink)


----------



## Catash

Hey where have you been? I was just thinking of you. 

Welcome back! Your Prada bags are gorgeous! I am not very familiar with Prada bags but this specific pattern has drawn my attention. 



Maice said:


> Haven't really been active on tPF lately, but just had to share my bag joy over getting my Prada Fairy bags - one in Prugna (white), and the other in Cipria (pink)


----------



## Maice

Catash said:


> Hey where have you been? I was just thinking of you.
> 
> Welcome back! Your Prada bags are gorgeous! I am not very familiar with Prada bags but this specific pattern has drawn my attention.


 


Hi Catash!!   I've been missing you ladies.  Lots of things were happening IRL so didn't really get to pop in tPF much (I'd browse once in awhile but that was it).  I actually mentioned my Ban Island experience in my reveal of these bags in the Prada forum, LOL 


Thanks for your kind words on my bags... ugh, I love them to pieces 


ETA:  The Fairy bags are limited edition bags, and were released a few years back.  This was a collaboration between Prada and an artist names James Jean, whose art can be found on the bags   Just thought to let you know


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Maice said:


> Haven't really been active on tPF lately, but just had to share my bag joy over getting my Prada Fairy bags - one in Prugna (white), and the other in Cipria (pink)



&#128518; love the designs then...still love them now...


----------



## Maice

MiuMiuholic said:


> &#128518; love the designs then...still love them now...


 


Thank you, MiuMiuholic!   Same here!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Maice said:


> Thank you, MiuMiuholic!   Same here!



They are exquisite pieces, one of a kind. &#128522;


----------



## Maice

miumiuholic said:


> they are exquisite pieces, one of a kind. &#128522;



I totally agree!


----------



## Cloudburst2000

Just snagged a Louis Vuitton Damier Canvas Ribera Mini Bag off of Yoogi's Closet.  I have been eyeing it for a few days.  I have never owned a LV before.  I never realized they had the Damier print.  I am not a fan of the LV monogram print on canvas (but I like the color combination) so the damier print gave me the color combo I liked without the monogram.


----------



## Greengoddess8

EmileLove said:


> My new-to-me Chanel single flap caviar Maxi. I love this style and size. However this bag is more "blingy" than I'm used to.
> 
> View attachment 2899678


Ohhhh, it is lovely!  You are lucky it is a single flap  Hate the extra weight of the second flap


mtstmichel said:


> LV Pallas BB in Litchi


Congratulations & Enjoy!


mstran87 said:


> Finally have the time to share. My Valentine's gift from DH. Classic chanel caviar zip wallet ghw  love my korilakkuma lol so she had to make an appearance


What a sweet DH and fab wallet!


Maice said:


> Haven't really been active on tPF lately, but just had to share my bag joy over getting my Prada Fairy bags - one in Prugna (white), and the other in Cipria (pink)


Hi Maice!  Love your two fairy bags!  Gorgeous artwork....Stop by the island sometime  I've only recently popped back.


----------



## Greengoddess8

Cloudburst2000 said:


> Just snagged a Louis Vuitton Damier Canvas Ribera Mini Bag off of Yoogi's Closet.  I have been eyeing it for a few days.  I have never owned a LV before.  I never realized they had the Damier print.  I am not a fan of the LV monogram print on canvas (but I like the color combination) so the damier print gave me the color combo I liked without the monogram.



Congratulations & Enjoy!


----------



## checkcheck

Maice said:


> Haven't really been active on tPF lately, but just had to share my bag joy over getting my Prada Fairy bags - one in Prugna (white), and the other in Cipria (pink)


oh my, these are breathtaking! congrats on your new bags and i applaud your taste


----------



## Maice

Greengoddess8 said:


> Hi Maice!  Love your two fairy bags!  Gorgeous artwork....Stop by the island sometime  I've only recently popped back.


 

Hi GG!  Thank you!  I'll try to drop by the island one of these days... don't think I can catch up though!  



checkcheck said:


> oh my, these are breathtaking! congrats on your new bags and i applaud your taste


 
Thank you, checkcheck!   I've been using them so much lately that I've been neglecting my other bags... I can't help it


----------



## Greengoddess8

Maice said:


> Hi GG!  Thank you!  I'll try to drop by the island one of these days... don't think I can catch up though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, checkcheck!   I've been using them so much lately that I've been neglecting my other bags... I can't help it




No,  I didn't try to catch up either. It would just be nice to see you there again!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Maice said:


> Hi GG!  Thank you!  I'll try to drop by the island one of these days... don't think I can catch up though!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, checkcheck!   I've been using them so much lately that I've been neglecting my other bags... I can't help it



Hi Maice.  Just pmed you regarding another fairy bag which I came across. Not sure whether you wanna get it too.


----------



## lordguinny

Chanel WOC


----------



## mstran87

Thank you!



Greengoddess8 said:


> Ohhhh, it is lovely!  You are lucky it is a single flap  Hate the extra weight of the second flap
> 
> Congratulations & Enjoy!
> 
> What a sweet DH and fab wallet!
> 
> Hi Maice!  Love your two fairy bags!  Gorgeous artwork....Stop by the island sometime  I've only recently popped back.


----------



## mstran87

lordguinny said:


> Chanel WOC


this is gorgeous!!! congrats...i love the color


----------



## Sherry1900

Diorissimo Tri-color


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Sherry1900 said:


> Diorissimo Tri-color



What a beautiful combination of colours. &#128512;


----------



## Cloudburst2000

lordguinny said:


> Chanel WOC



I am usually not a huge fan of Chanel bags, but I really like this one...particularly the color.


----------



## Greengoddess8

lordguinny said:


> Chanel WOC




Love your Chanel turquoise boy WOC 



Sherry1900 said:


> Diorissimo Tri-color



Beautiful Tri-color enjoy!


----------



## Livia1

Gucci Jackie Soft Leather Flap Shoulder Bag


----------



## Cloudburst2000

My Yoogi's Closet order for the Louis Vuitton Canvas Ribera Mini Bag in Damier Ebene has arrived!   Since I am not a fan of the canvas monogram print but like the colors, the Damier Ebene print lets me get the colors without the monongram.  It's also the perfect size.  I dislike large bags...don't like wasted space.  This bag has plenty of room for my junk and even a little extra room for some sunnies, etc.  Pics are below.  Please ignore the state of my manicure.  My appointment has been rescheduled twice already so my nails are in a sorry state :shame:


----------



## Cloudburst2000

More pics...


----------



## Cloudburst2000

I just bought another non-Balenciaga bag.  I should be sent to timeout 

Anyhoo, I purchased a Chloe Marcie Small Round Crossbody Bag in the Wild Purple color.  I had been looking to buy this bag pre-owned if a color I liked became available.  However, I had a 10% off coupon for Saks plus a 10% cash back promotion through another website so in the end I saved over $150 on a $795 bag.  In the end, my out-of-pocket cash for this bag will be $644 which is about the same price I have seen the exact same bag in the exact same color selling for on a well-known, respected reseller's website.  There is less than a $20 difference in the price I paid new versus the pre-owned price.  Seems to me that it was a no-brainer to buy new in this case 

I'll post some pics when I actually receive the bag


----------



## Catash

I have a Chloe Marcie Small Round too. It is so cute.



Cloudburst2000 said:


> I just bought another non-Balenciaga bag.  I should be sent to timeout
> 
> Anyhoo, I purchased a Chloe Marcie Small Round Crossbody Bag in the Wild Purple color.  I had been looking to buy this bag pre-owned if a color I liked became available.  However, I had a 10% off coupon for Saks plus a 10% cash back promotion through another website so in the end I saved over $150 on a $795 bag.  In the end, my out-of-pocket cash for this bag will be $644 which is about the same price I have seen the exact same bag in the exact same color selling for on a well-known, respected reseller's website.  There is less than a $20 difference in the price I paid new versus the pre-owned price.  Seems to me that it was a no-brainer to buy new in this case
> 
> I'll post some pics when I actually receive the bag


----------



## Cloudburst2000

Catash said:


> I have a Chloe Marcie Small Round too. It is so cute.



Well, Saks cancelled my order because they ran out of the wild purple color.  I don't think I will reorder from them because I had my heart set on the wild purple color.  I'll just have to locate it elsewhere or buy it used.  My Jimmy Choo bag also arrived from Saks today covered with scratches.  I will be returning it later today or tomorrow.  I also don't like the bag as much as I thought I would so I may not reorder it either.  I might just use all the saved money to buy a new Balenciaga date bag from mytheresa or to buy a Balenciaga toolkit bag from NM.  Decisions decisions.


----------



## Cloudburst2000

Ummm...this bag came in from Neiman Marcus a couple of days ago...wonder how that happened   Anyhoo, the bag is an Alexander Wang Rockie in the color Flame.  Enjoy


----------



## Cloudburst2000

And I picked this bag up today while at the Gucci Outlet in Simpsonville, KY.  This bag is a Gucci Patent Leather Double Chain Strap Shoulder Bag in Blush   It's basically a nude color with just a hint of pink...not enough of a pink hue to turn me off.  This bag was my birthday gift to myself


----------



## mriss_s

I feel so bad posting this as this year I have cheated SOO bad. But it's because where I live the bals I want are SO hard to get. Anyways. Here are my cheats of 2015 






It's bad. Slots of cheating. I know. [emoji17][emoji17][emoji17]


----------



## cat1967

mriss_s said:


> I feel so bad posting this as this year I have cheated SOO bad. But it's because where I live the bals I want are SO hard to get. Anyways. Here are my cheats of 2015
> View attachment 2967077
> View attachment 2967078
> View attachment 2967079
> View attachment 2967081
> 
> 
> It's bad. Slots of cheating. I know. [emoji17][emoji17][emoji17]




Oh you bought some real nice stuff.  Congrats!  The Speedy 25 B is my favorite.  I have the 30 and it is so comfy and convenient.  Enjoy all your purchases.


----------



## Livia1

mriss_s said:


> I feel so bad posting this as this year I have cheated SOO bad. But it's because where I live the bals I want are SO hard to get. Anyways. Here are my cheats of 2015
> View attachment 2967077
> View attachment 2967078
> View attachment 2967079
> View attachment 2967081
> 
> 
> It's bad. Slots of cheating. I know. [emoji17][emoji17][emoji17]




Hey, if you have to cheat, Gucci is the way to go  (I'm doing it myself, ahem).
The Disco is such a fab bag, you will absolutely love it. And I adore it in this dusty pink colour.
Love the Soho shoulder bag too. I actually love the whole Soho line, leather and hardware are just superb!
Many congrats on all your cheating 
Enjoy them all!


----------



## mriss_s

Livia1 said:


> Hey, if you have to cheat, Gucci is the way to go  (I'm doing it myself, ahem).
> The Disco is such a fab bag, you will absolutely love it. And I adore it in this dusty pink colour.
> Love the Soho shoulder bag too. I actually love the whole Soho line, leather and hardware are just superb!
> Many congrats on all your cheating
> Enjoy them all!




Haha I know I love the whole soho line. 
I just need a mini swing and I'm done cheating. 
[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Livia1

Cloudburst2000 said:


> And I picked this bag up today while at the Gucci Outlet in Simpsonville, KY.  This bag is a Gucci Patent Leather Double Chain Strap Shoulder Bag in Blush   It's basically a nude color with just a hint of pink...not enough of a pink hue to turn me off.  This bag was my birthday gift to myself




Such a pretty colour!
Many congrats and enjoy it!


----------



## Livia1

mriss_s said:


> Haha I know I love the whole soho line.
> I just need a mini swing and I'm done cheating.
> [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;




The mini swing is cute too and again, lovely leather


----------



## LOUKPEACH

mriss_s said:


> I feel so bad posting this as this year I have cheated SOO bad. But it's because where I live the bals I want are SO hard to get. Anyways. Here are my cheats of 2015
> View attachment 2967077
> View attachment 2967078
> View attachment 2967079
> View attachment 2967081
> 
> 
> It's bad. Slots of cheating. I know. [emoji17][emoji17][emoji17]


Wow they are very  nice


----------



## mriss_s

LOUKPEACH said:


> Wow they are very  nice




Thank you [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## mriss_s

cat1967 said:


> Oh you bought some real nice stuff.  Congrats!  The Speedy 25 B is my favorite.  I have the 30 and it is so comfy and convenient.  Enjoy all your purchases.




Thank you [emoji3] I do like it. First LV. Never thought I'd ever buy one.


----------



## haleyhaleyhal

Cloudburst2000 said:


> Well, Saks cancelled my order because they ran out of the wild purple color.  I don't think I will reorder from them because I had my heart set on the wild purple color.  I'll just have to locate it elsewhere or buy it used.  My Jimmy Choo bag also arrived from Saks today covered with scratches.  I will be returning it later today or tomorrow.  I also don't like the bag as much as I thought I would so I may not reorder it either.  I might just use all the saved money to buy a new Balenciaga date bag from mytheresa or to buy a Balenciaga toolkit bag from NM.  Decisions decisions.



Not sure if you're looking for opinions but the toolkit rocks. The best cross body I own!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Bottega Veneta large Emerald Veneta Hobo. Outdoor. No flash. 




Indoor. With flash.


----------



## libertygirl

BV_LC_poodle said:


> View attachment 2968259
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta large Emerald Veneta Hobo. Outdoor. No flash.
> 
> View attachment 2968260
> 
> 
> Indoor. With flash.



Stunning colour - I love the green!


----------



## libertygirl

mriss_s said:


> I feel so bad posting this as this year I have cheated SOO bad. But it's because where I live the bals I want are SO hard to get. Anyways. Here are my cheats of 2015
> View attachment 2967077
> View attachment 2967078
> View attachment 2967079
> View attachment 2967081
> 
> 
> It's bad. Slots of cheating. I know. [emoji17][emoji17][emoji17]



Cutest cheats ever!! Love every one of your choices


----------



## libertygirl

Cloudburst2000 said:


> And I picked this bag up today while at the Gucci Outlet in Simpsonville, KY.  This bag is a Gucci Patent Leather Double Chain Strap Shoulder Bag in Blush   It's basically a nude color with just a hint of pink...not enough of a pink hue to turn me off.  This bag was my birthday gift to myself



This is stunning - such a pretty colour. Congrats!


----------



## libertygirl

Cloudburst2000 said:


> Ummm...this bag came in from Neiman Marcus a couple of days ago...wonder how that happened   Anyhoo, the bag is an Alexander Wang Rockie in the color Flame.  Enjoy



Love this bag!  Super cute.


----------



## new_to_lv

Chanel Boy Reverso new medium in Black [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## MiuMiuholic

new_to_lv said:


> Chanel Boy Reverso new medium in Black [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 2968790
> 
> View attachment 2968791



&#128515;&#128526; beautiful!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

My first calfskin laser cut ferragamo varina flat in black and @ 30% off. &#128518;


----------



## BPC

I'm waiting on two bags. 

The Givenchy I pre-ordered but it won't get for at least another few months. 

The TUMI I couldn't resist. It's a large duffel I've been interested in since last year. 
It's now on sale for almost half the original price so I couldn't resist.  
Love TUMI products. Excellent quality and beautiful leathers.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

new_to_lv said:


> Chanel Boy Reverso new medium in Black [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 2968790
> 
> View attachment 2968791


So fab!


----------



## oOChuChuOo

BPC said:


> I'm waiting on two bags.
> 
> The Givenchy I pre-ordered but it won't get for at least another few months.
> 
> The TUMI I couldn't resist. It's a large duffel I've been interested in since last year.
> It's now on sale for almost half the original price so I couldn't resist.
> Love TUMI products. Excellent quality and beautiful leathers.



Very nice choices! You can't go wrong with Black too!


----------



## BPC

oOChuChuOo said:


> Very nice choices! You can't go wrong with Black too!



Thanks hun. I figured I'd give my Bal WE a break with the TUMI..lol.

The Givenchy.. oh man, I love the new nightingale design. They've really streamlined the bag.


----------



## pinaybaglover

Because i could not get hold of a magenta or any bright pink balenciaga bag in excellent condition (no dark handles and no scuffed corners), and the current pinks do not appeal to me...i cheated and settled on an equally light and spacious longchamp 3d tote bag! And it's 30%off!


----------



## solitudelove

new_to_lv said:


> Chanel Boy Reverso new medium in Black [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 2968790
> 
> View attachment 2968791


Beautiful bag!!!!!!


----------



## Sherry1900




----------



## kblucero

new_to_lv said:


> Chanel Boy Reverso new medium in Black [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 2968790
> 
> View attachment 2968791


gorgeous, i was saving up for this myself... when I find one that is...


----------



## Livia1

Sherry1900 said:


> View attachment 3062905
> View attachment 3062908




Gorgeous leather and colour!
Many congrats.


----------



## Sherry1900

Livia1 said:


> Gorgeous leather and colour!
> Many congrats.





Thank you! [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## EmileLove

My latest non-bal purchase is this satchel by The Row. I absolutely adore it.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

EmileLove said:


> My latest non-bal purchase is this satchel by The Row. I absolutely adore it.
> 
> View attachment 3063909


So classy classic


----------



## EmileLove

LOUKPEACH said:


> So classy classic



Thanks, Loukpeach! I love a slouchy bag with delicious leather and this one fits the bill.


----------



## casseyelsie

EmileLove said:


> My latest non-bal purchase is this satchel by The Row. I absolutely adore it.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3063909




I love your bag! So classy n under the radar. Is this brand expensive?


----------



## mere girl

I've strayed too....
Speedy 25 infin


----------



## EmileLove

casseyelsie said:


> I love your bag! So classy n under the radar. Is this brand expensive?



Thank you very much!! Prices for the Row handbags have come down a little in recent years but they are still quite expensive to me. This one retails for $2,950.


----------



## casseyelsie

EmileLove said:


> Thank you very much!! Prices for the Row handbags have come down a little in recent years but they are still quite expensive to me. This one retails for $2,950.




Oh I see, yeah quite pricey. But your bag really look elegant!


----------



## EmileLove

casseyelsie said:


> Oh I see, yeah quite pricey. But your bag really look elegant!



Thanks again!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

mere girl said:


> I've strayed too....
> Speedy 25 infin


Love it


----------



## mashedpotato

EmileLove said:


> My latest non-bal purchase is this satchel by The Row. I absolutely adore it.
> 
> View attachment 3063909


This is a cute and chic bag. I wonder if what's the original price of this bag I mean not the retail?


----------



## jellyv

EmileLove said:


> My latest non-bal purchase is this satchel by The Row. I absolutely adore it.



Absolutely gorgeous. I would love to see these bags in person. Congrats!


----------



## EmileLove

mashedpotato said:


> This is a cute and chic bag. I wonder if what's the original price of this bag I mean not the retail?



Hi mashedpotato-- Thank you! Just to make sure I address your question, what do you mean by "original" price?



jellyv said:


> Absolutely gorgeous. I would love to see these bags in person. Congrats!



Thank you! This is my first bag by the Row and I love it. I am very impressed by the quality and design.


----------



## mashedpotato

EmileLove said:


> Hi mashedpotato-- Thank you! Just to make sure I address your question, what do you mean by "original" price?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! This is my first bag by the Row and I love it. I am very impressed by the quality and design.


What I mean is the boutique price EmileLove? not the retail.


----------



## EmileLove

mashedpotato said:


> What I mean is the boutique price EmileLove? not the retail.



Hi Mashedpotato - The boutique price matches retail. I recall seeing the bag going for ~$2600 on Farfetch a while ago, but that was the only time I saw a difference in boutique/retail price. This bag has also showed up about two or three times on ebay over the last few months for less. Hope this helps!


----------



## mashedpotato

EmileLove said:


> Hi Mashedpotato - The boutique price matches retail. I recall seeing the bag going for ~$2600 on Farfetch a while ago, but that was the only time I saw a difference in boutique/retail price. This bag has also showed up about two or three times on ebay over the last few months for less. Hope this helps!


Thanks EmileLove. It is still quiet  expensive


----------



## cat1967

LV Artsy Empreinte Noir.  I have wanted this one for so long!


----------



## mashedpotato

cat1967 said:


> LV Artsy Empreinte Noir.  I have wanted this one for so long!


That LV bag is gorgeous. Love the versatility of the bag.


----------



## cat1967

mashedpotato said:


> That LV bag is gorgeous. Love the versatility of the bag.



I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Quapa

I didn't buy, but my oh did &#128077;&#127996;&#128513;





Good choice!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

cat1967 said:


> LV Artsy Empreinte Noir.  I have wanted this one for so long!


Very nice LV! Congrats


----------



## cat1967

LOUKPEACH said:


> Very nice LV! Congrats



Thank you!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Just bought a pair of dior tribal earring in silver. &#128155;


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Just bought a pair of dior tribal earring in silver. &#9786;


----------



## jp23

new_to_lv said:


> Chanel Boy Reverso new medium in Black [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 2968790
> 
> View attachment 2968791




I love this! I can't tell if I like the reverso more than the regular one!


----------



## new_to_lv

jp23 said:


> I love this! I can't tell if I like the reverso more than the regular one!




I actually ended up selling it. I didn't like the fact that the leather was so soft that it lost it's structure. The bag is beautiful but it doesn't keep its shape [emoji45]


----------



## new_to_lv

I have been in a Louis Vuitton fase lately and bougt 3 new LV bags [emoji12][emoji173]&#65039;

LV Speedy B25 empreinte infini 



LV Speedy B30 Monogram



LV Neverfull mm EPI Fuschia



Still love my Balenciaga bags though [emoji2][emoji106]


----------



## jp23

new_to_lv said:


> I actually ended up selling it. I didn't like the fact that the leather was so soft that it lost it's structure. The bag is beautiful but it doesn't keep its shape [emoji45]




Oh how interesting! I have dreamed of a boy but it's just not in my cards finically at the moment. I liked that the reverso was more simple but i guess not having the quilting would make the flap less supported!  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

new_to_lv said:


> I have been in a Louis Vuitton fase lately and bougt 3 new LV bags [emoji12][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> LV Speedy B25 empreinte infini
> View attachment 3085364
> 
> 
> LV Speedy B30 Monogram
> View attachment 3085365
> 
> 
> LV Neverfull mm EPI Fuschia
> View attachment 3085366
> 
> 
> Still love my Balenciaga bags though [emoji2][emoji106]


OMG you are so FANCY


----------



## vvvfj333

Yes yes i like


----------



## Bisoux78

*My gorgeous Chanel Caviar Classic Flap in Beige Clair...I'm so in love with her!*


----------



## SilverStCloud

Got myself a Nano Turenne on Saturday and boy, oh boy... She is the cutest thing ever! For a bag so small, she sure holds a lot. She carries all my essentials comfortably and with space to spare. Amazing!

The detailing on the Nano Turenne is exceptional. So much so that this Nano version is making me lem for a normal-sized Turenne.

For those desiring a bag from LV's Nano range, quick get yourself to a boutique! These babies are selling like hot cakes.


----------



## Livia1

SilverStCloud said:


> Got myself a Nano Turenne on Saturday and boy, oh boy... She is the cutest thing ever! For a bag so small, she sure holds a lot. She carries all my essentials comfortably and with space to spare. Amazing!
> 
> The detailing on the Nano Turenne is exceptional. So much so that this Nano version is making me lem for a normal-sized Turenne.
> 
> For those desiring a bag from LV's Nano range, quick get yourself to a boutique! These babies are selling like hot cakes.




I've tried on the normal-size Turenne and it is gorgeous!
I was looking for a travel/carry-on/summerhouse bag so I needed longer straps but if I had been looking for an everyday bag, I would have been sold 
Many congrats on your Nano Turenne. Enjoy it!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

I am totally obsessed with dior tribal earrings and got like....&#128514; 4 pairs. As usual I am so late in jumping into the bandwagon....but that's me. &#128559;


----------



## s.tighe

While all y'all ladies are getting fancy, I'm traveling "down market" lol. Mansur Gavriel black tumbled bucket. Won't steal my  from Balenciaga, but nice for a little diversity. Not a fan of their stiff buckets, but this one schlumps into a mush pile just like a Bal, which for me is it's saving grace.


----------



## aa12

EmileLove said:


> My latest non-bal purchase is this satchel by The Row. I absolutely adore it.
> 
> View attachment 3063909



I have been looking at this bag for quite some time! How do you like it? Did you purchase it in gold or silver hardware? I haven't bit the bullet yet, as I'm not sure if the bag warrants the price! Would love your feedback . Where did you buy your bag?


----------



## EmileLove

aa12 said:


> I have been looking at this bag for quite some time! How do you like it? Did you purchase it in gold or silver hardware? I haven't bit the bullet yet, as I'm not sure if the bag warrants the price! Would love your feedback . Where did you buy your bag?



I have been using this bag non-stop. The shoulder strap is very comfortable (doesn't slip, at least with summer wear....winter wear will be the real test) and the bag isn't very heavy since the lining is fabric as opposed to leather. The bag has a low key lux look with the hardware jazzing it up a little. (My bag has silver hardware, btw.) The bag has the perfect amount of slouch, too. 

The only small complaint is that the front flap is quite long. I pretty much never tuck it into the leather band so I can easily access what's inside. The flap makes it a little bit difficult to see what's inside your bag, but I think the bag wouldn't look as nice if it had a shorter flap. 

I loved this bag so much that I nearly bought mine from NM but I ended up finding one at a lower price from a reseller.


----------



## Livia1

My new Cartier Tank Francaise in Steel & Gold in medium 
(I'm @minervakat on insta, it IS mine )


----------



## shayna07

I love my Balenciaga bags but truth be told I am loving my new Givenchy pandora in Pepe leather with gold tone hardware for sure!!


----------



## jp23

shayna07 said:


> I love my Balenciaga bags but truth be told I am loving my new Givenchy pandora in Pepe leather with gold tone hardware for sure!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174422
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174423




So cute! I'm really interested in the Pepe but I feel like I always grab for the sugar first! But when I see Pepe on the street I'm like hmmm I like that I think the texture is cool


----------



## shayna07

jp23 said:


> So cute! I'm really interested in the Pepe but I feel like I always grab for the sugar first! But when I see Pepe on the street I'm like hmmm I like that I think the texture is cool




The texture is pretty cool! ! It is super buttery and very pliable! I've only used it for one day and already it conforms to my body when I wear it! The boxy shape goes away quickly!


----------



## uhpharm01

antakusuma said:


> Sorry for the very big pictures... I've digressed from Balenciaga while waiting for a maxi twiggy to come along. Here's the Miumiu bow satchel in Palissandro and the cartier trinity.


Nice purse and ring. Is this the classic size ? TIA


----------



## uhpharm01

Livia1 said:


> My new Cartier Tank Francaise in Steel & Gold in medium
> (I'm @minervakat on insta, it IS mine )



Very nice. How is watch holding up?thank you


----------



## coconutsboston

Bisoux78 said:


> *My gorgeous Chanel Caviar Classic Flap in Beige Clair...I'm so in love with her!*




[emoji7]


----------



## Livia1

uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice. How is watch holding up?thank you




Thank you so much! It still looks brand new and I still absolutely love it! So happy with this


----------



## maddie66

Small Fendi By the Way -- really cute and actually holds a decent amount!


----------



## uhpharm01

Cloudburst2000 said:


> My Yoogi's Closet order for the Louis Vuitton Canvas Ribera Mini Bag in Damier Ebene has arrived!   Since I am not a fan of the canvas monogram print but like the colors, the Damier Ebene print lets me get the colors without the monongram.  It's also the perfect size.  I dislike large bags...don't like wasted space.  This bag has plenty of room for my junk and even a little extra room for some sunnies, etc.  Pics are below.  Please ignore the state of my manicure.  My appointment has been rescheduled twice already so my nails are in a sorry state :shame:



Very nice congrats


----------



## miasvault

I bought DH a new briefcase for Christmas. The Porte-Documents Jour in Damier Cobalt.


----------



## lbbolton

*Valentino Camu Butterfly Messenger Bag*


----------



## lbbolton

*Valentino Camu Butterfly Tote Bag
*


----------



## lbbolton

*Family Shot*


----------



## piosavsfan

lbbolton said:


> *Family Shot*


 Beautiful! I love butterflies.


----------



## lbbolton

piosavsfan said:


> Beautiful! I love butterflies.


*Thank you piosavsfan!  I love them too.  I just could not resist these bags!*


----------



## PikaboICU

I found the cutest Moto Style jacket in velvet..

I had to have it.. I bought the purple but it comes in a couple other colors..
I LOVE it!! It's perfect for the days it's too warm for my leather motos.


----------



## oliviamaurice

PikaboICU said:


> I found the cutest Moto Style jacket in velvet..
> 
> I had to have it.. I bought the purple but it comes in a couple other colors..
> I LOVE it!! It's perfect for the days it's too warm for my leather motos.


wow! Those jackets look great, especially in velvet.


----------



## Livia1

Hermes silk scarf "Zebra Pegasus"


----------



## kajsabet

Livia1 said:


> Hermes silk scarf "Zebra Pegasus"




Wow! Is it current season?


----------



## Livia1

kajsabet said:


> Wow! Is it current season?




It's not so I had to call A LOT of stores around Europe. 
There where a few stores that had other cw's though. Or if you're in the US, it's still on the website 

It is really gorgeous. The zebra part had me 'worried' a little but I loved the feather design so much and you can easily fold it so it almost only shows feathers. When I received it though, I found that I liked the zebra part too.


----------



## jasminewang

Omggggggg!!!! I LOVE this bag!! Congra! U made me have to "need" one!


----------



## PikaboICU

Livia1 said:


> Hermes silk scarf "Zebra Pegasus"



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Livia1

PikaboICU said:


> Gorgeous!!




Thank you


----------



## cathead87

miasvault said:


> I bought DH a new briefcase for Christmas. The Porte-Documents Jour in Damier Cobalt.


 
Wait...there's a briefcase in this picture? Very nice.


----------



## miasvault

cathead87 said:


> Wait...there's a briefcase in this picture? Very nice.



Hahaahaa! I'm a lucky girl!


----------



## new_to_lv

Bottega Veneta Veneta Maxi in Atlantic [emoji170]
This pic is from the store when I bought the bag...


----------



## PikaboICU

new_to_lv said:


> Bottega Veneta Veneta Maxi in Atlantic [emoji170]
> This pic is from the store when I bought the bag...



Beautiful bag! 

Love the jeans too!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Out for a mani & pedi with my new Chanel chevron WOC.


----------



## mere girl

I did try and find a Black RGGH City ....
but I bought LV Montaigne MM in Noir instead!


----------



## kajsabet

mere girl said:


> I did try and find a Black RGGH City ....
> but I bought LV Montaigne MM in Noir instead!




Hahaha, very different from what you were after but looks great!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Collected my pre-ordered Mini Backpack this weekend and I'm in love!!!! How cute is she?!!!! And I don't even know ALL the different ways she can be carried yet!


----------



## tolliv

Chanel Jumbo Flap Black Caviar
Chanel Large Zipped Wallet, Black Caviar
Chanel "o" Cell Phone" Wallet / Case
The Chanel case is about 4-5 years old, hence the rips, lol.


----------



## LostInBal

^^^ Oh my..

I will post here my non Bal purchases soon, as it seems nobody is interested in at the YSL sub forum


----------



## oliviamaurice

MIU MIU wallet - A companion for the mini pompon.


----------



## LostInBal

You know my love is for Balenciaga moto bags but.. always exist "The Others"

I thought it was already time for the family pic since I´ve have them announced on my signature since 6 months ago, at least..

I fell in love with YSL´s Downton mod. since they were released. I think it´s one of the most iconic designs and that some recently IT bags have been inspired of it for sure.
They were all but the camel deersking purchased between november/december 2015.

Where did I get them?.

07 Camel deerskin: Malleries, 5 years ago.
07 Cream patent: Private seller from Barcelona.
07 Black patent: Ebay USA seller
07 Red patent: Ebay USA (had to pay high custom fees for this, but the bag is never used condition, and it´s so difficult to find a red one in the right shape that I couldn´t let it go.
07 Violet patent: Ebay private seller from Turquia (stuck a lot of time in customs..)
08 Caramel patent: Private seller from Barcelona.

I want to thank you to our memb. *vesna* (YSL authenticator and collector) for helping me to authenticate two of these (the violet and caramel).

psd: sorry for my english!


----------



## Kendie26

oliviamaurice said:


> MIU MIU wallet - A companion for the mini pompon.



LOVE your miu miu wallet...adorable!!!


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> You know my love is for Balenciaga moto bags but.. always exist "The Others"
> 
> I thought it was already time for the family pic since I´ve have them announced on my signature since 6 months ago, at least..
> 
> I fell in love with YSL´s Downton mod. since they were released. I think it´s one of the most iconic designs and that some recently IT bags have been inspired of it for sure.
> They were all but the camel deersking purchased between november/december 2015.
> 
> Where did I get them?.
> 
> 07 Camel deerskin: Malleries, 5 years ago.
> 07 Cream patent: Private seller from Barcelona.
> 07 Black patent: Ebay USA seller
> 07 Red patent: Ebay USA (had to pay high custom fees for this, but the bag is never used condition, and it´s so difficult to find a red one in the right shape that I couldn´t let it go.
> 07 Violet patent: Ebay private seller from Turquia (stuck a lot of time in customs..)
> 08 Caramel patent: Private seller from Barcelona.
> 
> I want to thank you to our memb. *vesna* (YSL authenticator and collector) for helping me to authenticate two of these (the violet and caramel).
> 
> psd: sorry for my english!




Major WOWEE aalinne!!! That's a stunning lineup -love all the colors you chose! I'm not familiar with this style but I love it!!! Congrats [emoji4][emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Kendie26

I took the plunge a few weeks ago & bought a Chanel reissue (small)... I fell in love with it at first sight. My Saks SA spent a lot of time with me but I kept coming back to this little beauty.


----------



## LostInBal

Kendie26 said:


> I took the plunge a few weeks ago & bought a Chanel reissue (small)... I fell in love with it at first sight. My Saks SA spent a lot of time with me but I kept coming back to this little beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3325327



Wow Kendie, gourrrgeousss!!


----------



## LostInBal

Last two pics..


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> Wow Kendie, gourrrgeousss!!



thank you aalinne! I always admire your bags & photo's


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> I took the plunge a few weeks ago & bought a Chanel reissue (small)... I fell in love with it at first sight. My Saks SA spent a lot of time with me but I kept coming back to this little beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3325327


So beautiful Kendie26...how do you like it so far...I have been eyeing a reissue for a while now...I love how smooth and light they feel...I can't tell...is yours a 224 or 225?


----------



## shayna07

My LV mini Palm Springs backpack


----------



## Dextersmom

Brought home this Gucci Tian Tote on Friday....I couldn't help myself; I just fell in love with this print and my kitty Walter is checking out my new bag in these photos, which show the front and back of the bag.


----------



## clevercat

aalinne_72 said:


> You know my love is for Balenciaga moto bags but.. always exist "The Others"
> 
> I thought it was already time for the family pic since I´ve have them announced on my signature since 6 months ago, at least..
> 
> I fell in love with YSL´s Downton mod. since they were released. I think it´s one of the most iconic designs and that some recently IT bags have been inspired of it for sure.
> They were all but the camel deersking purchased between november/december 2015.
> 
> Where did I get them?.
> 
> 07 Camel deerskin: Malleries, 5 years ago.
> 07 Cream patent: Private seller from Barcelona.
> 07 Black patent: Ebay USA seller
> 07 Red patent: Ebay USA (had to pay high custom fees for this, but the bag is never used condition, and it´s so difficult to find a red one in the right shape that I couldn´t let it go.
> 07 Violet patent: Ebay private seller from Turquia (stuck a lot of time in customs..)
> 08 Caramel patent: Private seller from Barcelona.
> 
> I want to thank you to our memb. *vesna* (YSL authenticator and collector) for helping me to authenticate two of these (the violet and caramel).
> 
> psd: sorry for my english!




LOVE the Downtown! What a beautiful collection (particularly that violet [emoji173]&#65039.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> So beautiful Kendie26...how do you like it so far...I have been eyeing a reissue for a while now...I love how smooth and light they feel...I can't tell...is yours a 224 or 225?



hi again & Thank you Dextersmom!  I do LOVE it...I wanted something like this for going out when I don't have to (or want to) carry a lot. I am new to Chanel with limited knowledge as I only owned 1 pre-loved Chanel bag before buying this one from Saks. The SA referred to it as "small"...I did read on here somewhere that they no longer refer to some re-issues as 224, 225 etc so I don't know if that's true or maybe just for this particular bag. The measurements are 8 inches long by 6 inches high & 3 inches wide if that helps you at all ~ but again, the SA called it "small." Do let me know if/when you get the one you are eyeing! :greengrin:


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Brought home this Gucci Tian Tote on Friday....I couldn't help myself; I just fell in love with this print and my kitty Walter is checking out my new bag in these photos, which show the front and back of the bag.



Too cute for words...both the bag & Walter!!! LOVE him....maybe he thinks the birds in the print are real (haha)


----------



## LostInBal

clevercat said:


> LOVE the Downtown! What a beautiful collection (particularly that violet [emoji173]&#65039.



Thank you!!

The violet is amazing and hard to find


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> hi again & Thank you Dextersmom!  I do LOVE it...I wanted something like this for going out when I don't have to (or want to) carry a lot. I am new to Chanel with limited knowledge as I only owned 1 pre-loved Chanel bag before buying this one from Saks. The SA referred to it as "small"...I did read on here somewhere that they no longer refer to some re-issues as 224, 225 etc so I don't know if that's true or maybe just for this particular bag. The measurements are 8 inches long by 6 inches high & 3 inches wide if that helps you at all ~ but again, the SA called it "small." Do let me know if/when you get the one you are eyeing! :greengrin:


Thank you for all of the info Kendie26.  I am also fairly new to Chanel. So far I have acquired 3 WOC's and love them all; a gray stingray boy which started it all, a black classic caviar with ghw and lastly, a black lambskin chevron boy with shw.  I will let you know when I join the reissue club.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Too cute for words...both the bag & Walter!!! LOVE him....maybe he thinks the birds in the print are real (haha)


Thank you so much...he is a love.


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> I took the plunge a few weeks ago & bought a Chanel reissue (small)... I fell in love with it at first sight. My Saks SA spent a lot of time with me but I kept coming back to this little beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3325327







aalinne_72 said:


> Last two pics..




Wow girls Congrats for all your Beautiful bags!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> I took the plunge a few weeks ago & bought a Chanel reissue (small)... I fell in love with it at first sight. My Saks SA spent a lot of time with me but I kept coming back to this little beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3325327


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Last two pics..



Aren't you a dark horse? Here I thought it was just Bals...great collection!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


>



thanks kindly muchstuff (I'm desperately trying to stay on my current ban right now after this bag!) ...you are not making it easy though when I see all your fab Bal Oldies!


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Wow girls Congrats for all your Beautiful bags!!!



thanks Just Violet! I just looked thru some of your album pics & all I can say is "WOW WOW WOW"....you have AMAZING items!


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> thanks kindly muchstuff (I'm desperately trying to stay on my current ban right now after this bag!) ...you are not making it easy though when I see all your fab Bal Oldies!



None of us seem to be too great at staying on Ban Island!


----------



## Bisoux78

My newest indulgence...lol. A vintage Chanel jumbo lambskin flap in beige


----------



## cat1967

Bisoux78 said:


> My newest indulgence...lol. A vintage Chanel jumbo lambskin flap in beige



Absolutely stunning.  I recently purchased a Jumbo Caviar GHW single flap from 2008 or 2009.  I love this bag.  Yours is a true gem.  Congrats on your purchase.  I also much prefer older bags.  IMO the quality was better.


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> I took the plunge a few weeks ago & bought a Chanel reissue (small)... I fell in love with it at first sight. My Saks SA spent a lot of time with me but I kept coming back to this little beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3325327



This is truly classic beauty!!! Congrats Kendie!!! I think yours is size 224. I bought my reissue in distressed calfskin a few weeks ago too, but mine is 225 which is 9.5inch long! Totally love reissues!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Bisoux78 said:


> My newest indulgence...lol. A vintage Chanel jumbo lambskin flap in beige


----------



## Bisoux78

cat1967 said:


> Absolutely stunning.  I recently purchased a Jumbo Caviar GHW single flap from 2008 or 2009.  I love this bag.  Yours is a true gem.  Congrats on your purchase.  I also much prefer older bags.  IMO the quality was better.



Thanks Cat! I'm definitely a Chanel vintage girl...The craftsmanship and quality of the bags is just unmatched compared to the many quality issues these newer bags have. 

I love the large 24k gold plated CC's! They just scream out glamour. I'm actually on the look out for your bag...they're harder to come by nowadays since a lot of people prefer the jumbo single flaps.


----------



## muchstuff

Bisoux78 said:


> Thanks Cat! I'm definitely a Chanel vintage girl...The craftsmanship and quality of the bags is just unmatched compared to the many quality issues these newer bags have.
> 
> I love the large 24k gold plated CC's! They just scream out glamour. I'm actually on the look out for your bag...they're harder to come by nowadays since a lot of people prefer the jumbo single flaps.



Are you familiar with this site? I don't know much about Chanel (out of my price range, sadly) but she has what looks like the same bag in slate blue, the description states double flap.

http://www.designer-vault.com/collections/chanel-bag/products/chanel-slate-blue-lambskin-double-flap-bag


----------



## oliviamaurice

Kendie26 said:


> LOVE your miu miu wallet...adorable!!!



Thank you very much.


----------



## Bisoux78

muchstuff said:


> Are you familiar with this site? I don't know much about Chanel (out of my price range, sadly) but she has what looks like the same bag in slate blue, the description states double flap.
> 
> http://www.designer-vault.com/collections/chanel-bag/products/chanel-slate-blue-lambskin-double-flap-bag



Not the same bag...Mine is from the mid-90's and has the large CC's. That one is a much newer model. I've heard of this site but I don't know if they're reputable. If you go on the Chanel Forum, there's a whole thread of reputable/trusted sites: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/chanel-resellers-and-consignment-recommendations-only-637137.html

Here's a shot of me with the bag...as you can see, it's the vintage version of today's jumbo:


----------



## Iamminda

Bisoux78 said:


> Not the same bag...Mine is from the mid-90's and has the large CC's. That one is a much newer model. I've heard of this site but I don't know if they're reputable. If you go on the Chanel Forum, there's a whole thread of reputable/trusted sites:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/chanel-resellers-and-consignment-recommendations-only-637137.html
> 
> Here's a shot of me with the bag...as you can see, it's the vintage version of today's jumbo:



Gorgeous bag!   Looks fantastic on you.  Enjoy!


----------



## muchstuff

Bisoux78 said:


> Not the same bag...Mine is from the mid-90's and has the large CC's. That one is a much newer model. I've heard of this site but I don't know if they're reputable. If you go on the Chanel Forum, there's a whole thread of reputable/trusted sites:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/chanel-resellers-and-consignment-recommendations-only-637137.html
> 
> Here's a shot of me with the bag...as you can see, it's the vintage version of today's jumbo:



Ahhh, OK, I'm trying not to look at Chanel because I can't afford it! I've purchased a bag from DV back when she carried more than just Chanel, it was immaculate, and I've read some good things about the site but don't know much more than that.


----------



## cat1967

Bisoux78 said:


> Thanks Cat! I'm definitely a Chanel vintage girl...The craftsmanship and quality of the bags is just unmatched compared to the many quality issues these newer bags have.
> 
> I love the large 24k gold plated CC's! They just scream out glamour. I'm actually on the look out for your bag...they're harder to come by nowadays since a lot of people prefer the jumbo single flaps.



I know.  The single flap is much lighter than the double.  I tried the double on and loved it but this one came up so I got it.  Then after using it I realized it was much lighter.  And I also love the 24k gold plated CCs and chain.  Now thinking of this M/L lambskin SHW.  I have to decide by tomorrow.


----------



## Bisoux78

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous bag!   Looks fantastic on you.  Enjoy!



Thanks Lamminda!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> This is truly classic beauty!!! Congrats Kendie!!! I think yours is size 224. I bought my reissue in distressed calfskin a few weeks ago too, but mine is 225 which is 9.5inch long! Totally love reissues!!!



thank you Auvina & congrats on your reissue! I hope I don't regret getting a size up, like your 225.


----------



## piosavsfan

Rebecca Minkoff oldie - teal Nikki! Look at that yummy leather!


----------



## LostInBal

piosavsfan said:


> Rebecca Minkoff oldie - teal Nikki! Look at that yummy leather!



Wow.. gorgeous leather,  congrats! &#128525;


----------



## Dextersmom

Brought home my 2nd Hermes Clic H bracelet today.....introducing my Rose Gold Lin in PM.....and a pic coupled with my Rose Gold Rose Velour PM.


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Brought home my 2nd Hermes Clic H bracelet today.....introducing my Rose Gold Lin in PM.....and a pic coupled with my Rose Gold Rose Velour PM.



Beautiful colours together!


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> Beautiful colours together!


Thank you.


----------



## LostInBal

Dextersmom said:


> Brought home my 2nd Hermes Clic H bracelet today.....introducing my Rose Gold Lin in PM.....and a pic coupled with my Rose Gold Rose Velour PM.



Love them both!!


----------



## Dextersmom

aalinne_72 said:


> Love them both!!


Thank you.


----------



## clevercat

Dextersmom said:


> Brought home my 2nd Hermes Clic H bracelet today.....introducing my Rose Gold Lin in PM.....and a pic coupled with my Rose Gold Rose Velour PM.




Beautiful! I was at Hermes yesterday, looking at these. Love the Rose Gold [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji173]&#65039; Congratulations!


----------



## Dextersmom

clevercat said:


> Beautiful! I was at Hermes yesterday, looking at these. Love the Rose Gold [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji173]&#65039; Congratulations!


Thank you clevercat....how funny that we were both at Hermes yesterday...great minds think alike.


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> Brought home my 2nd Hermes Clic H bracelet today.....introducing my Rose Gold Lin in PM.....and a pic coupled with my Rose Gold Rose Velour PM.




OMG they are absolutely amazing!!! Congrats indeed!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> OMG they are absolutely amazing!!! Congrats indeed!!


Thank you Just Violet.


----------



## LostInBal

02 Just Cavalli black Besace (chevre)


----------



## Kendie26

Been considering this Annabel Ingall  tote for a while & it was on sale yesterday at Bloomingdales so I grabbed it. Super soft, lightweight  & slouchy ( like Bals!) [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Brought home my 2nd Hermes Clic H bracelet today.....introducing my Rose Gold Lin in PM.....and a pic coupled with my Rose Gold Rose Velour PM.



oooo lala....yummy colors!! They look beautiful on you "DM"


----------



## jellyv

Kendie26 said:


> Been considering this Annabel Ingall  tote for a while & it was on sale yesterday at Bloomingdales so I grabbed it. Super soft, lightweight  & slouchy ( like Bals!) [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349359




Love this bag.[emoji106]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Been considering this Annabel Ingall  tote for a while & it was on sale yesterday at Bloomingdales so I grabbed it. Super soft, lightweight  & slouchy ( like Bals!) [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349359


Very pretty Kendie...congrats.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> oooo lala....yummy colors!! They look beautiful on you "DM"


Thanks so much Kendie. These are my newest addiction.


----------



## Kendie26

jellyv said:


> Love this bag.[emoji106]





Dextersmom said:


> Very pretty Kendie...congrats.



kindest thanks jellyv & Dextersmom!! Wish you could feel it through the computer because it's just got a great feel with the soft, slouchiness that we love with our Balenciaga's


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Thanks so much Kendie. These are my newest addiction.



You have amazing taste...I love ALL your bracelets though!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> You have amazing taste...I love ALL your bracelets though!


:kiss:


----------



## Dextersmom

I thought this might be a fun thread...hope it is allowed...for us Bal lovers that also like to venture out and use other bags from time to time.  Also, Bal is the friendliest forum (imo) and my favorite, and I thought it would be fun for us to share some other loves here.


----------



## Dextersmom

I'll start...went out tonight with this little bag that was my Valentine's Day gift...a Chanel chevron boy WOC...with my Bal sandals.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ooohhh! Fun!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> I'll start...went out tonight with this little bag that was my Valentine's Day gift...a Chanel chevron boy WOC...with my Bal sandals.



Love this beauty! Great shots!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> I'll start...went out tonight with this little bag that was my Valentine's Day gift...a Chanel chevron boy WOC...with my Bal sandals.



Super duper gorgeous ~ What an incredible Valentine's gift!


----------



## Dextersmom

I've been relocated...well this thread works too. 
Thank you ladies, for your kind words. :kiss:


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I'll start...went out tonight with this little bag that was my Valentine's Day gift...a Chanel chevron boy WOC...with my Bal sandals.



What a beauty!   I agree -- you BAL ladies here are the friendliest .


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> What a beauty!   I agree -- you BAL ladies here are the friendliest .


Thank you.


----------



## avavonglune

I owned miu miu mini bow satchel


----------



## dragonette

Currently using a PS11!


----------



## Dextersmom

dragonette said:


> Currently using a PS11!
> 
> View attachment 3350776
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350777
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350778


Darling little bag.


----------



## Kendie26

dragonette said:


> Currently using a PS11!
> 
> View attachment 3350776
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350777
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350778




Looks perfect on you!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Wore my recently purchased Gucci Tian Tote today...it is so light and roomy.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wore my recently purchased Gucci Tian Tote today...it is so light and roomy.



Beautiful print!  I also like the color combo of your tank and jeans.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful print!  I also like the color combo of your tank and jeans.


Thank you Iamminda.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Wore my recently purchased Gucci Tian Tote today...it is so light and roomy.



Congrats on such a pretty print on that Gucci Dextersmom!! Love how you always put an entire ensemble together so beautifully


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Congrats on such a pretty print on that Gucci Dextersmom!! Love how you always put an entire ensemble together so beautifully


Thank you so much Kendie....hope you are having a lovely day!!!


----------



## Mimikins24

dragonette said:


> Currently using a PS11!
> 
> View attachment 3350776
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350777
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350778



Absolutely adore this!!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Not a new purchase ...but its what Im using today.


----------



## rx4dsoul

...oooppsss dont know why that went sideways


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> Not a new purchase ...but its what Im using today.


So pretty and perfect for the season.


----------



## Iamminda

rx4dsoul said:


> Not a new purchase ...but its what Im using today.



This is pretty!  I don't see many Goyards around and I have never seen this yellow one -- beautiful!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> So pretty and perfect for the season. [emoji813]





Iamminda said:


> This is pretty!  I don't see many Goyards around and I have never seen this yellow one -- beautiful!


Thank you ! It is a carefree and happy bag!


----------



## Dextersmom

Going out tonight with my Chanel caviar WOC in GHW and Prada sandals.


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Going out tonight with my Chanel caviar WOC in GHW and Prada sandals.



Lovely as always!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Going out tonight with my Chanel caviar WOC in GHW and Prada sandals.



+1 on what muchstuff said.  You can rock a tank top like no one else can .


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Going out tonight with my Chanel caviar WOC in GHW and Prada sandals.


Awesome purchases...and you wear them so well!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Going out tonight with my Chanel caviar WOC in GHW and Prada sandals.



Ah there she is!! (been missing you last few days) Fab ensemble as always. Love that skirt!! You seriously need to post in the Wardrobe thread (if you haven't been there ) Smooches to Dexter & Walter


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> Lovely as always!


Thank you muchstuff.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> +1 on what muchstuff said.  You can rock a tank top like no one else can .


Thank you so much Iamminda.


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> Awesome purchases...and you wear them so well!!


So sweet of you to say rx4dsoul.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Ah there she is!! (been missing you last few days) Fab ensemble as always. Love that skirt!! You seriously need to post in the Wardrobe thread (if you haven't been there ) Smooches to Dexter & Walter


Hi Kendie. Thank you so much. I will have to check out the wardrobe thread as I didn't know it existed. My skirt is Nic + Zoe.  Happy Sunday to you from me and Walter and Dexter.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Hi Kendie. Thank you so much. I will have to check out the wardrobe thread as I didn't know it existed. My skirt is Nic + Zoe.  Happy Sunday to you from me and Walter and Dexter.



Hi Dextersmom!! Thanks for letting me know about your skirt ~ I LOVE Nic +Zoe & have several of their items....we have similar taste! I only stumbled upon the Wardrobe thread this week....It's called "The Wardrobe" (listed under Accessorize Yourself). You will be an immediate star on that thread!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Hi Dextersmom!! Thanks for letting me know about your skirt ~ I LOVE Nic +Zoe & have several of their items....we have similar taste! I only stumbled upon the Wardrobe thread this week....It's called "The Wardrobe" (listed under Accessorize Yourself). You will be an immediate star on that thread!


Thank you for the info Kendie and the kind words. :kiss:


----------



## Dextersmom

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you for the info Kendie and the kind words. :kiss:


OMG...I am so excited Kendie...my lovely Nordstrom SA just texted me that a non Bal bag that I have been patiently waiting for came in...I will have a major reveal to share with you tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> OMG...I am so excited Kendie...my lovely Nordstrom SA just texted me that a non Bal bag that I have been patiently waiting for came in...I will have a major reveal to share with you tomorrow afternoon.



OMG is it possibly that special waitlist item ( I remember you commenting on 1 of my bags that starts with that famous C letter & you said you are on waitlist) Ahhhhhh can't wait!!!


----------



## tolliv

My Goyard card case


----------



## Dextersmom

tolliv said:


> My Goyard card case


Pretty Goyard and Chanel.


----------



## peachyapple

tolliv said:


> My Goyard card case



Oo love it!


----------



## LostInBal

Just two small goddies,  YSL bag charms


----------



## Dextersmom

aalinne_72 said:


> Just two small goddies,  YSL bag charms


So pretty...congrats.


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> Just two small goddies,  YSL bag charms



Pretty baubles.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today I got my HG Chanel...a prefall Reissue 225 (small) chevron in black with aged calfskin and soft ghw.  It is so incredibly light. Here is a pic in the store when I picked it up and then at home.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today I got my HG Chanel...a prefall Reissue 225 (small) chevron in black with aged calfskin and soft ghw.  It is so incredibly light. Here is a pic in the store when I picked it up and then at home.



 WOOHOO! You go Dextersmom!! So happy for you getting your HG Chanel! Ahhhhhh! You look incredible with her on (but you ALWAYS look amazing) Much happiness & health wearing your new beauty!


----------



## Kendie26

tolliv said:


> My Goyard card case



such a cool picture! Love both the Chanel & Goyard SLGs


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today I got my HG Chanel...a prefall Reissue 225 (small) chevron in black with aged calfskin and soft ghw.  It is so incredibly light. Here is a pic in the store when I picked it up and then at home.



Congrats on your HG Chanel.  Yeah!!!!  What a gorgeous bag on gorgeous you .   You look very happy wearing it.  Enjoy this special beauty!


----------



## tolliv

Kendie26 said:


> such a cool picture! Love both the Chanel & Goyard SLGs


Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> WOOHOO! You go Dextersmom!! So happy for you getting your HG Chanel! Ahhhhhh! You look incredible with her on (but you ALWAYS look amazing) Much happiness & health wearing your new beauty!


You are so kind Kendie....now we are Reissue twins...yeah!!! :kiss:


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on your HG Chanel.  Yeah!!!!  What a gorgeous bag on gorgeous you .   You look very happy wearing it.  Enjoy this special beauty!


Thank you so much Iamminda.  Yo are so sweet. :kiss:


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Today I got my HG Chanel...a prefall Reissue 225 (small) chevron in black with aged calfskin and soft ghw.  It is so incredibly light. Here is a pic in the store when I picked it up and then at home.



Fantastic look, very cool bag!


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> Fantastic look, very cool bag!


Thank you muchstuff.


----------



## LostInBal

Huge, congrats!


----------



## Dextersmom

aalinne_72 said:


> Huge, congrats!


Thank you so much aalinne.


----------



## Dextersmom

Off to dinner with my Chanel boy stingray WOC.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Off to dinner with my Chanel boy stingray WOC.



Beautiful bag and I love the colors of your outfit.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Off to dinner with my Chanel boy stingray WOC.



Oh WOW!! Incredible! Have only seen pics of stingray but never in person. You look gorgeous (once again-duh!)  I seriously need to come see your entire collection in person some day...major drool-fest! :urock:


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Off to dinner with my Chanel boy stingray WOC.


Seriously you have the best taste for colors!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful bag and I love the colors of your outfit.


Thank you Iamminda.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Oh WOW!! Incredible! Have only seen pics of stingray but never in person. You look gorgeous (once again-duh!)  I seriously need to come see your entire collection in person some day...major drool-fest! :urock:


Thanks so much Kendie...this was my first Chanel...I walked in and saw it and my heart stopped...no time to think either because another girl walked in behind me and was right in my personal space to see it...I guess that is the way with Chanel...buy first, think later or it will be gone!  Bal shopping is much more peaceful and I think I am feeling complete with my little Chanel family and ready to concentrate on the new Bal colors and styles coming soon.


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> Seriously you have the best taste for colors!


Thank you so much rx!


----------



## Dextersmom

Thought I'd share a pic of my little Chanel family that I've acquired over the last 8 months...it feels quite complete to me and now I can concentrate on Bal.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Thought I'd share a pic of my little Chanel family that I've acquired over the last 8 months...it feels quite complete to me and now I can concentrate on Bal.



These are gorgeous!!!   It looks like you have all the sizes covered.  Like Kendie, I would also like to play in your closet.


----------



## peachyapple

Dextersmom said:


> Thought I'd share a pic of my little Chanel family that I've acquired over the last 8 months...it feels quite complete to me and now I can concentrate on Bal.



Great collection!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> These are gorgeous!!!   It looks like you have all the sizes covered.  Like Kendie, I would also like to play in your closet.


Thank you Iamminda!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Thanks so much Kendie...this was my first Chanel...I walked in and saw it and my heart stopped...no time to think either because another girl walked in behind me and was right in my personal space to see it...I guess that is the way with Chanel...buy first, think later or it will be gone!  Bal shopping is much more peaceful and I think I am feeling complete with my little Chanel family and ready to concentrate on the new Bal colors and styles coming soon.



HA, OMG I'm laughing at your comment "in my personal space"~I can not take when that happens~UGH! ...but you held strong & got that magnificent stingray! Yay you dextersmom!


----------



## Dextersmom

peachyapple said:


> Great collection!!


Thank you peachyapple.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Thought I'd share a pic of my little Chanel family that I've acquired over the last 8 months...it feels quite complete to me and now I can concentrate on Bal.





Iamminda said:


> These are gorgeous!!!   It looks like you have all the sizes covered.  Like Kendie, I would also like to play in your closet.



HOLY WOW what an amazing collection & picture!! 
Iamminda & I are coming for a visit....get ready !!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> HOLY WOW what an amazing collection & picture!!
> Iamminda & I are coming for a visit....get ready !!!!!


Ha...that is funny...I will have to send the hubby away on a business trip so we can have the house, kitties and bags to ourselves.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Ha...that is funny...I will have to send the hubby away on a business trip so we can have the house, kitties and bags to ourselves.



Ha ~ just say when! Hubby can even stay home....we will be on our very best behavior, promise! And I'm excellent with kitties (we have 3)


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Thought I'd share a pic of my little Chanel family that I've acquired over the last 8 months...it feels quite complete to me and now I can concentrate on Bal.



Absolutely lovely


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> Absolutely lovely


Thank you muchstuff. Hope you are having a nice weekend so far. :kiss:


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you muchstuff. Hope you are having a nice weekend so far. :kiss:



Thanks, you too!


----------



## Dextersmom

Running out to run an errand and then off to a super casual friend's Birthday dinner with my Chanel chevron lambskin boy WOC with shw.


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Running out to run an errand and then off to a super casual friend's Birthday dinner with my Chanel chevron lambskin boy WOC with shw.



Forget the handbags I want your social life


----------



## peachyapple

muchstuff said:


> Forget the handbags I want your social life



Haha. I agree!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Running out to run an errand and then off to a super casual friend's Birthday dinner with my Chanel chevron lambskin boy WOC with shw.



I also agree with the two posts above.  Will you adopt me so I can tag along?  LOL

Love the bag and the color combo of your outfit (you pick the best colors).


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> Forget the handbags I want your social life


:kiss:


----------



## Dextersmom

peachyapple said:


> Haha. I agree!


:kiss:


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I also agree with the two posts above.  Will you adopt me so I can tag along?  LOL
> 
> Love the bag and the color combo of your outfit (you pick the best colors).


You are sweet...thank you. :kiss:


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Running out to run an errand and then off to a super casual friend's Birthday dinner with my Chanel chevron lambskin boy WOC with shw.



beautiful! Chevron looks so great on you & dang, I wish I could rock a WOC like you do!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> beautiful! Chevron looks so great on you & dang, I wish I could rock a WOC like you do!


Thank you Kendie....I think I am addicted to WOC's. :giggles:


----------



## Dextersmom

Going out for drinks and taking my Reissue with me on it's very first outing.


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Going out for drinks and taking my Reissue with me on it's very first outing.



Beautifully put together as always!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Going out for drinks and taking my Reissue with me on it's very first outing.



Beautiful bag and I love that top  (I am all about fringes these days).


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> Beautifully put together as always!


Thank you muchstuff. :kiss:


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful bag and I love that top  (I am all about fringes these days).


Thank you Iamminda...I love fringe too. :kiss:


----------



## xiaoyouaa

My first Chanel bag~ yay!


----------



## peachyapple

xiaoyouaa said:


> My first Chanel bag~ yay!
> 
> View attachment 3365676



Congrats!! So pretty. I love black/silver combo. Hope to get one someday!


----------



## Dextersmom

Day 2 using my Reissue.


----------



## Harper Quinn

A naughty super-furry purchase to adorn my Balenciagas beauties..!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Here it is:


----------



## Harper Quinn

Early birthday present to decorate my Balenciagas! Third time is the charm!


----------



## Kendie26

Harper Quinn said:


> Here it is:





Harper Quinn said:


> Early birthday present to decorate my Balenciagas! Third time is the charm!



Cuter than cute!!! HAPPY EARLY BIRTHDAY Harper Quinn!!


----------



## Kendie26

xiaoyouaa said:


> My first Chanel bag~ yay!
> 
> View attachment 3365676



Mega CONGRATULATIONS!! She is such a classic gorgeous bag & no doubt will bring you much pleasure using her!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Kendie26 said:


> Cuter than cute!!! HAPPY EARLY BIRTHDAY Harper Quinn!!



Thank you so much dear Kendie.  x


----------



## Dextersmom

Picked up the bracelet I ordered last week.  Here is my Clic H in white with rose gold.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Picked up the bracelet I ordered last week.  Here is my Clic H in white with rose gold.



Beautiful trio!   Are there more colors you want?


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful trio!   Are there more colors you want?


Thank you Iamminda.  Good question; there are many pretty colors but I feel content for now...I will keep you posted though, as I love bracelets.  I have my eye on another Lagos bracelet I would like to add to my little collection and I might concentrate on that one next. :kiss:


----------



## peachyapple

Dextersmom said:


> Picked up the bracelet I ordered last week.  Here is my Clic H in white with rose gold.



Pretty!


----------



## Dextersmom

peachyapple said:


> Pretty!


Thanks.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Picked up the bracelet I ordered last week.  Here is my Clic H in white with rose gold.



Beautiful & elegant (like you dextersmom!) I love rose gold & anything white so what a pretty pairing! All 3 colors of your bracelets are gorgeous. Enjoy!


----------



## Harper Quinn

A pre-loved Chanel beauty! I am now done and have taken up my residence at the ban island.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Beautiful & elegant (like you dextersmom!) I love rose gold & anything white so what a pretty pairing! All 3 colors of your bracelets are gorgeous. Enjoy!


As always...thank you so much Kendie.  You are very sweet. Happy Thursday! :kiss:


----------



## Auvina15

Harper Quinn said:


> A pre-loved Chanel beauty! I am now done and have taken up my residence at the ban island.



So gorgeous!!! Love love the color!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Picked up the bracelet I ordered last week.  Here is my Clic H in white with rose gold.



Absolutely stunning!!! Great colection Dextersmom!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Harper Quinn said:


> A pre-loved Chanel beauty! I am now done and have taken up my residence at the ban island.



Can we say GORGEOUS?   I love pink and this is the ultimate pink bag.  You did good (again ).   Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Kendie26

Harper Quinn said:


> A pre-loved Chanel beauty! I am now done and have taken up my residence at the ban island.



HELLO miss Friggin GORGEOUS Chanel!!!! WOOT WOOT! Major LOVE girl....wow your collection is just  TO DIE FOR~ Period! I'm going to be joining you on ban island (I was naughty & did a little impulse Bal purchase yesterday but that IS IT...done!) We can support each other-?! Island twins


----------



## Harper Quinn

Auvina15 said:


> So gorgeous!!! Love love the color!!!



Thank you so much! I really appreciate it!


Iamminda said:


> Can we say GORGEOUS?   I love pink and this is the ultimate pink bag.  You did good (again ).   Congrats and enjoy!


Thank you. I have to save now and no more bags unless I sell!


Kendie26 said:


> HELLO miss Friggin GORGEOUS Chanel!!!! WOOT WOOT! Major LOVE girl....wow your collection is just  TO DIE FOR~ Period! I'm going to be joining you on ban island (I was naughty & did a little impulse Bal purchase yesterday but that IS IT...done!) We can support each other-?! Island twins



Ooh! Can't wait to see what you got! Yes let's be ban island twins and enjoy what we have


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely stunning!!! Great colection Dextersmom!!!!


Thank you so much Auvina.


----------



## Dextersmom

Harper Quinn said:


> A pre-loved Chanel beauty! I am now done and have taken up my residence at the ban island.


I already commented on the Chanel thread....but wow...worth saying again what a beauty you have here.


----------



## Dextersmom

Brought out my Rose Beige Gucci Disco today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Brought out my Rose Beige Gucci Disco today.



Pretty -- I like this color.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Pretty -- I like this color.


Thanks Iamminda...it is a great neutral...very similar, I think, to Kendie's new bag. :kiss:


----------



## Harper Quinn

Dextersmom said:


> I already commented on the Chanel thread....but wow...worth saying again what a beauty you have here.



Thank you so much my stylish & fabulous friend! I love your rose beige Disco!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Brought out my Rose Beige Gucci Disco today.



Damn woman, you really need to be a handbag model! Your Disco looks perfect on you & I'm also loving your arm candy!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Harper Quinn said:


> Thank you so much my stylish & fabulous friend! I love your rose beige Disco!


:kiss:


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Damn woman, you really need to be a handbag model! Your Disco looks perfect on you & I'm also loving your arm candy!!!


Thank you, thank you, thank you Kendie.


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my new white Clic H for the first time tonight with a neutral Jimmy Choo clutch I've had for YEARS.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my new white Clic H for the first time tonight with a neutral Jimmy Choo clutch I've had for YEARS.



You look nice.  I like that hardware detail on the clutch.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> You look nice.  I like that hardware detail on the clutch.


Thank you.


----------



## peachyapple

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my new white Clic H for the first time tonight with a neutral Jimmy Choo clutch I've had for YEARS.



Love the closeup of ur bracelets


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my new white Clic H for the first time tonight with a neutral Jimmy Choo clutch I've had for YEARS.



Omg I can't take it! I don't know what I like the most~ skirt, clutch,sandals or arm candy stack!!! LOVE it all. You are FABULOUS as always DM!:urock:


----------



## Dextersmom

peachyapple said:


> Love the closeup of ur bracelets


Thanks peachyapple. :kiss:


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Omg I can't take it! I don't know what I like the most~ skirt, clutch,sandals or arm candy stack!!! LOVE it all. You are FABULOUS as always DM!:urock:


Thank you Kendie.   You are beyond kind...and if you are ever looking for a part-time job, you would be great at running one of my self-esteem building counseling groups.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you Kendie.   You are beyond kind...and if you are ever looking for a part-time job, you would be great at running one of my self-esteem building counseling groups. [/QUOTE
> 
> Aw! I hope you know  I'm 1 of your biggest fans (if not the biggest) so I'm there for you!


----------



## xiaoyouaa

Harper Quinn said:


> A pre-loved Chanel beauty! I am now done and have taken up my residence at the ban island.




Love it! So pretty pink color. I am looking for a pre-loved pink Chanel too! Congrats


----------



## Dextersmom

Brought out my red Gucci Disco today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Brought out my red Gucci Disco today.



That is pretty!   I like this red.  This is the first time I have seen a pic of this bag in red -- very nice.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> That is pretty!   I like this red.  This is the first time I have seen a pic of this bag in red -- very nice.


Thanks Iamminda.


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Brought out my red Gucci Disco today.



Lovely as always, hi to Walter!


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> Lovely as always, hi to Walter!


Thank you muchstuff.


----------



## Dextersmom

One more time...dinner out with red Disco.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> One more time...dinner out with red Disco.



Oh my!  You already know I think your bag is pretty.  You look gorgeous in that dress and those booties are super cute.  And the million dollar view!    Wow, what a great setting!  Hope you had a great dinner.


----------



## LostInBal

Dextersmom said:


> One more time...dinner out with red Disco.



Very cute and elegant, love it!!:love eyes:

Oh, and sexy/gorgeous outfit!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> One more time...dinner out with red Disco.



Snap! You look incredibly gorgeous once again. LOVE this pop of red...these pics are heavenly. WOW


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> One more time...dinner out with red Disco.


You look uber gorgeous dear!


----------



## dragonette

Mansur Gavriel is the minimalist update to my Bal Mini Pompons!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Oh my!  You already know I think your bag is pretty.  You look gorgeous in that dress and those booties are super cute.  And the million dollar view!    Wow, what a great setting!  Hope you had a great dinner.


Thank you again sweet Iamminda....and dinner was great!


----------



## Dextersmom

aalinne_72 said:


> Very cute and elegant, love it!!:love eyes:
> 
> Oh, and sexy/gorgeous outfit!


Thank you so much aalinne! :kiss:


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Snap! You look incredibly gorgeous once again. LOVE this pop of red...these pics are heavenly. WOW


Thank you so much my friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> You look uber gorgeous dear!


You are very sweet rx.....thank you. :kiss:


----------



## Dextersmom

dragonette said:


> Mansur Gavriel is the minimalist update to my Bal Mini Pompons!
> 
> View attachment 3373953


Very chic.


----------



## Iamminda

dragonette said:


> Mansur Gavriel is the minimalist update to my Bal Mini Pompons!
> 
> View attachment 3373953



Looks great.  I have been interested in MG for awhile but it's so hard to get one without great effort.


----------



## Kendie26

dragonette said:


> Mansur Gavriel is the minimalist update to my Bal Mini Pompons!
> 
> View attachment 3373953



Such a great bag & you look beautiful!


----------



## tolliv

I have been cheating on Balenciaga for a few months now.


----------



## Dextersmom

Using my old favorite Prada Gaufre tote today and my new Sam Edelman sandals...Happy Monday everyone.


----------



## PrincessBoaa

Been cheating on Bal with a little vintage Chanel... XD 
	

		
			
		

		
	





And maybe a bit of Prada..


----------



## dragonette

Dextersmom said:


> Very chic.




Thank you hun!


----------



## dragonette

Iamminda said:


> Looks great.  I have been interested in MG for awhile but it's so hard to get one without great effort.




I recommend the smaller stockists! I got mine from No.6 store with no problems/frenzy! (Just need to wait for them to stock up...)


----------



## dragonette

Kendie26 said:


> Such a great bag & you look beautiful!




Thank you dear!


----------



## dragonette

Dextersmom said:


> Using my old favorite Prada Gaufre tote today and my new Sam Edelman sandals...Happy Monday everyone.




Looking good lady! Love the pop of color on your sandals too!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Using my old favorite Prada Gaufre tote today and my new Sam Edelman sandals...Happy Monday everyone.



give me those sandals right now please!!!...great Prada as well!


----------



## Kendie26

PrincessBoaa said:


> Been cheating on Bal with a little vintage Chanel... XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374868
> 
> View attachment 3374871
> 
> And maybe a bit of Prada..



Wow, 2 elegant, classic, oh-so-pretty beauties!! Love them both!Many Congrats


----------



## Iamminda

dragonette said:


> I recommend the smaller stockists! I got mine from No.6 store with no problems/frenzy! (Just need to wait for them to stock up...)



Thanks for the tip -- I will do that.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Using my old favorite Prada Gaufre tote today and my new Sam Edelman sandals...Happy Monday everyone.



Great bag and gorgeous sandals.  Kendie and I are going to fight over your sandals .


----------



## Dextersmom

dragonette said:


> Looking good lady! Love the pop of color on your sandals too!


Thank you so much. :kiss:


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> give me those sandals right now please!!!...great Prada as well!


Ha....you are funny...thank you so much Kendie...these sandals got a lot of attention today.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Great bag and gorgeous sandals.  Kendie and I are going to fight over your sandals .


You are very funny...and thank you. :giggles:


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Great bag and gorgeous sandals.  Kendie and I are going to fight over your sandals .



Hah, not if I win...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Hah, not if I win...



Oh no, another contender vying for those sandals -- we might have to settle this Cinderella-style (lol).


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Oh no, another contender vying for those sandals -- we might have to settle this Cinderella-style (lol).



By cutting off bits of our feet? (See original version, yes, they did!)...Love your shoes mom of kitties, but not enough for actual maiming..:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:

Plus ewww, wouldn't want to be wearing sandals after that...


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> By cutting off bits of our feet? (See original version, yes, they did!)...Love your shoes mom of kitties, but not enough for actual maiming..:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:
> 
> Plus ewww, wouldn't want to be wearing sandals after that...


Hi muchstuff.....you are quite hilarious...you must be feeling well today....glad you like my sandals. :giggles:


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Hi muchstuff.....you are quite hilarious...you must be feeling well today....glad you like my sandals. :giggles:



You are truly the sandal maven


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> By cutting off bits of our feet? (See original version, yes, they did!)...Love your shoes mom of kitties, but not enough for actual maiming..:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:
> 
> Plus ewww, wouldn't want to be wearing sandals after that...



Ok, maybe not Cinderella style then.  No need for blood shed here regardless of how pretty those sandals are .


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> You are truly the sandal maven



Agree!   Actually Dextersmom is an all around style maven IMO.


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> You are truly the sandal maven


Hmm...sandal maven...I like it muchstuff...that would have been a great username. :giggles:


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Agree!   Actually Dextersmom is an all around style maven IMO.


Style Maven would also be an excellent username...thanks Iamminda.


----------



## Kendie26

Kendie26 said:


> give me those sandals right now please!!!...great Prada as well!





Iamminda said:


> Great bag and gorgeous sandals.  Kendie and I are going to fight over your sandals .





muchstuff said:


> Hah, not if I win...





Dextersmom said:


> Hmm...sandal maven...I like it muchstuff...that would have been a great username. :giggles:



Hey hey hey ladies (dearest Iamminda & muchstuff) slow it down over there please. I do believe I asked dextersmom FIRST so I have the right of first refusal once she kindly offers them to me!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kendie26 said:


> give me those sandals right now please!!!...great Prada as well!


Im fallin in line too!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Hey hey hey ladies (dearest Iamminda & muchstuff) slow it down over there please. I do believe I asked dextersmom FIRST so I have the right of first refusal once she kindly offers them to me!!!


I do believe my shoe size (8) is too large for all you petit gals, including you rx, so you might have better luck at bloomingdales.com, though I do like to share... and I would love to be sandal twins with all of you...how fun.  Happy Tuesday! :giggles::kiss:


----------



## Kendie26

Ha! Nice try but sorry girl...ding ding ding the bells ring cause I am also size 8!!! Woohoo [emoji150][emoji151][emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> I do believe my shoe size (8) is too large for all you petit gals, including you rx, so you might have better luck at bloomingdales.com, though I do like to share... and I would love to be sandal twins with all of you...how fun.  Happy Tuesday! :giggles::kiss:
> 
> Ha! Nice try but sorry girl...ding ding ding the bells ring cause I am also size 8!!! Woohoo [emoji150][emoji151][emoji8]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Dextersmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe my shoe size (8) is too large for all you petit gals, including you rx, so you might have better luck at bloomingdales.com, though I do like to share... and I would love to be sandal twins with all of you...how fun.  Happy Tuesday! :giggles::kiss:
> 
> Ha! Nice try but sorry girl...ding ding ding the bells ring cause I am also size 8!!! Woohoo [emoji150][emoji151][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Well....that seals the deal then...you are the winner Kendie. :giggles::giggles::giggles:
Click to expand...


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Kendie26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well....that seals the deal then...you are the winner Kendie. :giggles::giggles::giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll try to be nice & wait to hear if my friendly "competition" is also an 8 ... Then we have to have another battle off round [emoji23][emoji33]
Click to expand...


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Dextersmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll try to be nice & wait to hear if my friendly "competition" is also an 8 ... Then we have to have another battle off round [emoji23][emoji33]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you know?  I am a perfect size 8.  So bring it on
Click to expand...


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Kendie26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you know?  I am a perfect size 8.  So bring it on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hysterical!! The plot thickens!!! [emoji23][emoji150]
Click to expand...


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Iamminda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hysterical!! The plot thickens!!! [emoji23][emoji150]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, we might have to do a dance-off or bake-off or something.
Click to expand...


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Hey hey hey ladies (dearest Iamminda & muchstuff) slow it down over there please. I do believe I asked dextersmom FIRST so I have the right of first refusal once she kindly offers them to me!!!



You're assuming I play fair...


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Kendie26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, we might have to do a dance-off or bake-off or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, just saw the post re: size, sadly I'm out...first dibs on the arm candy!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Iamminda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, just saw the post re: size, sadly I'm out...first dibs on the arm candy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you are out of the race
Click to expand...


----------



## Auvina15

Wearing my Prada talco hobo today!!! Love its extra exterior pockets!!!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> You're assuming I play fair...





Iamminda said:


> Kendie26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, we might have to do a dance-off or bake-off or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dextersmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kendie26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well....that seals the deal then...you are the winner Kendie. :giggles::giggles::giggles:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, we know all about you mrs muchstuff !! Guess we'll see if rx4dsoul weighs in (& IF she's a size 8) otherwise maybe it'll just be an all-out brawl between me & my girl Iamminda...it might as well go down right in Dextersmom's closet when we both go out to visit her in person!!! :lolots:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing my Prada talco hobo today!!! Love its extra exterior pockets!!!


Lovely, slouchy Prada Auvina.


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Iamminda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dextersmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, we know all about you mrs muchstuff !! Guess we'll see if rx4dsoul weighs in (& IF she's a size 8) otherwise maybe it'll just be an all-out brawl between me & my girl Iamminda...it might as well go down right in Dextersmom's closet when we both go out to visit her in person!!! :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video please...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dextersmom

OK my lovely Bal girls...here is a pic of today's selection; Gucci Tian tote and another pair of Sam Edelman sandals...nude this time.  Oh and by the way, Walter said he needs the pink sandals to stay in mommy's closet because he enjoys nibbling on the laces. :giggles:


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Lovely, slouchy Prada Auvina.



Thanks Dextersmom!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> OK my lovely Bal girls...here is a pic of today's selection; Gucci Tian tote and another pair of Sam Edelman sandals...nude this time.  Oh and by the way, Walter said he needs the pink sandals to stay in mommy's closet because he enjoys nibbling on the laces. :giggles:



Beautiful bag Dextersmom! I really like the Gucci Tian line though. Love your outfit and of course those sexy shoes!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> Iamminda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, just saw the post re: size, sadly I'm out...first dibs on the arm candy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Duly noted.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Beautiful bag Dextersmom! I really like the Gucci Tian line though. Love your outfit and of course those sexy shoes!!!


Thanks so much Auvina....I really wanted the Valentino sandals...but I couldn't do it...$1000 for sandals, alas these will do....for now.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> OK my lovely Bal girls...here is a pic of today's selection; Gucci Tian tote and another pair of Sam Edelman sandals...nude this time.  Oh and by the way, Walter said he needs the pink sandals to stay in mommy's closet because he enjoys nibbling on the laces. :giggles:



Oh come on now Walter, what gives?!!  OK, can I have your skirt collection instead of the shoes?!!!  I'm trying not to be selfish here.


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing my Prada talco hobo today!!! Love its extra exterior pockets!!!



so lovely & elegant...I'm a sucker for ivory/cream with gold hardware...gorgeous!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> so lovely & elegant...I'm a sucker for ivory/cream with gold hardware...gorgeous!



Thank you so much Kendie!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing my Prada talco hobo today!!! Love its extra exterior pockets!!!



Beautiful hobo!  I am actually a big fan of hobos -- and a big fan of outside pockets.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> OK my lovely Bal girls...here is a pic of today's selection; Gucci Tian tote and another pair of Sam Edelman sandals...nude this time.  Oh and by the way, Walter said he needs the pink sandals to stay in mommy's closet because he enjoys nibbling on the laces. :giggles:



Another lovely ensemble so beautifully put together.   I look forward to seeing your OOTD everyday


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Oh come on now Walter, what gives?!!  OK, can I have your skirt collection instead of the shoes?!!!  I'm trying not to be selfish here.


You are hilarious and awesome....I'll tell you what Kendie....how about we become skirt twins??? Today's was Free People and yesterday's Eileen Fisher.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Another lovely ensemble so beautifully put together.   I look forward to seeing your OOTD everyday


Thank you Iamminda; what a lovely compliment. :kiss:


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Iamminda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dextersmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, we know all about you mrs muchstuff !! Guess we'll see if rx4dsoul weighs in (& IF she's a size 8) otherwise maybe it'll just be an all-out brawl between me & my girl Iamminda...it might as well go down right in Dextersmom's closet when we both go out to visit her in person!!! :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it goes down in Dextersmom's closet, her purple sandals won't be the only lovely things we will be fighting over, you know what I mean?   It will be more like a dress up party
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful hobo!  I am actually a big fan of hobos -- and a big fan of outside pockets.



Thank you lamminda!!! I'm a big fan of hobos too...  They are so comfortable!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Kendie26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iamminda said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it goes down in Dextersmom's closet, her purple sandals won't be the only lovely things we will be fighting over, you know what I mean?   It will be more like a dress up party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now THAT'S a plan...will there be wine?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Iamminda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kendie26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now THAT'S a plan...will there be wine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably hor d'oeuvres too!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> Iamminda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kendie26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now THAT'S a plan...will there be wine?
> 
> 
> 
> In my house???  There will be wine...lots of wine....and on that note here is a fun fact....Dexter and Walter's favorite room in our house is without a doubt....the wine cellar.  Really...it is hilarious. :giggles:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> muchstuff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iamminda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably hor d'oeuvres too!
> 
> 
> 
> You betcha!!!! Cheese, grapes, nuts, more cheese.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> muchstuff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iamminda said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my house???  There will be wine...lots of wine....and on that note here is a fun fact....Dexter and Walter's favorite room in our house is without a doubt....the wine cellar.  Really...it is hilarious. :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny -- they know where the good stuff is huh?  Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Dextersmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muchstuff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny -- they know where the good stuff is huh?  Lol
> 
> 
> 
> They do. :kiss:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## rx4dsoul

Yall ladies talkin bout me behind my back?!  
@ Kendie26 : im a 7! But i can easily do an 8 when its that time of  the month (shamefully)... 

Sent from my SM-G925F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## rx4dsoul

@ Dextersmom : that skirt is lovely and sooo summer perfect! Mind sharing where you got it?

Btw Im wondering if anyone else is having trouble quoting posts...

Sent from my SM-G925F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Dextersmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muchstuff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny -- they know where the good stuff is huh?  Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dextersmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iamminda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dextersmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> They do. :kiss:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rx4dsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yall ladies talkin bout me behind my back?!
> @ Kendie26 : im a 7! But i can easily do an 8 when its that time of  the month (shamefully)...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using PurseForum mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rx4dsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ Dextersmom : that skirt is lovely and sooo summer perfect! Mind sharing where you got it?
> 
> Btw Im wondering if anyone else is having trouble quoting posts...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using PurseForum mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok dearest Bal group "fighting" over Dextersmom's shoes, skirts, etc...no doubt Dexter & Walter know how lucky they are living in their gorgeous home & wine cellar~those boys are no dummies!
> *rx~the last few days I've had few issues using the quote button on my iPhone so I ended up posting twice a few times (I'm guessing it was me/user error though-?!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> @ Dextersmom : that skirt is lovely and sooo summer perfect! Mind sharing where you got it?
> 
> Btw Im wondering if anyone else is having trouble quoting posts...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using PurseForum mobile app


Hey rx4dsoul... thanks for the compliment...the orange/red skirt I wore yesterday was Free People and I got it at Nordstrom, though it was several months ago.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today I wore my 6 year old Fendi Du Jour (still loving it) with a new Rails plaid shirt and yet another pair of SE sandals. :kiss:


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Today I wore my 6 year old Fendi Du Jour (still loving it) with a new Rails plaid shirt and yet another pair of SE sandals. :kiss:



Beautiful as always, love the sandals!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today I wore my 6 year old Fendi Du Jour (still loving it) with a new Rails plaid shirt and yet another pair of SE sandals. :kiss:



You look great -- thanks for posting


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> Beautiful as always, love the sandals!


Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> You look great -- thanks for posting


Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Gucci Tian today, another Free People skirt and BCBG Maxazria sandals.  Happy Thursday.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Gucci Tian today, another Free People skirt and BCBG Maxazria sandals.  Happy Thursday.



So beautiful as always!!! I love Free People, its designs are very cool, i have a few!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Gucci Tian today, another Free People skirt and BCBG Maxazria sandals.  Happy Thursday. [emoji813]


Hi dear! The details on that tote  are certainly very pretty and eyecatching! Is the tote reversible btw?


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Gucci Tian today, another Free People skirt and BCBG Maxazria sandals.  Happy Thursday.



You look lovely!   (Note to self, need to shadow Dextersmom when she goes shopping next time .)


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> So beautiful as always!!! I love Free People, its designs are very cool, i have a few!


Thank you so much.


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi dear! The details on that tote  are certainly very pretty and eyecatching! Is the tote reversible btw?


Thank you...no it is not one of the reversible totes, but I do love the inside as it is suede and soft to touch, as a result. :kiss:


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> You look lovely!   (Note to self, need to shadow Dextersmom when she goes shopping next time .)


Thank you Iamminda....yes let's plan a shopping trip...I'm always up for that.


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much.



Another Free People fan here...


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Gucci Tian today, another Free People skirt and BCBG Maxazria sandals.  Happy Thursday.



I NEED YOUR WARDROBE RIGHT NOW PLEASE....bags, skirts, sandals, tops, jewelry,,,,oh & Dexter  & Walter too!! Another fab ensemble.........I really WANT the skirt bad!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> I NEED YOUR WARDROBE RIGHT NOW PLEASE....bags, skirts, sandals, tops, jewelry,,,,oh & Dexter  & Walter too!! Another fab ensemble.........I really WANT the skirt bad!!!


Thank you so much Kendie....this skirt came in 2 colors; cream and black and I HAD to get both.  You can never have too many black skirts, am I right?  Especially since I don't wear pants, other than jeans.


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> Another Free People fan here...


I know muchstuff...I have to restrain myself from going in to their store too often.


----------



## MarissaAnneMink

Saint Laurent Shopping Tote in Dark Anthracite - so beautiful, the leather is just so thick and feels so luxurious yet durable 






Givenchy Obsedia Small Crossbody which was actually given to me by a dear friend a while ago, and I forgot to post it. I actually put it up on the bay now though.


----------



## Kendie26

MarissaAnneMink said:


> Saint Laurent Shopping Tote in Dark Anthracite - so beautiful, the leather is just so thick and feels so luxurious yet durable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Givenchy Obsedia Small Crossbody which was actually given to me by a dear friend a while ago, and I forgot to post it. I actually put it up on the bay now though.



2 gorgeous bags Marissa....I'm especially loving the YSL tote


----------



## MarissaAnneMink

Kendie26 said:


> 2 gorgeous bags Marissa....I'm especially loving the YSL tote [emoji813]


Heheh thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

MarissaAnneMink said:


> Saint Laurent Shopping Tote in Dark Anthracite - so beautiful, the leather is just so thick and feels so luxurious yet durable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Givenchy Obsedia Small Crossbody which was actually given to me by a dear friend a while ago, and I forgot to post it. I actually put it up on the bay now though.


That tote looks so luxurious.


----------



## PrincessBoaa

Been cheating on Bal for a bit of YSL...


----------



## Dextersmom

PrincessBoaa said:


> Been cheating on Bal for a bit of YSL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378390


Lovely red YSL.


----------



## Dextersmom

Casual Friday...off to Happy Hour with my trusty Chanel caviar WOC.


----------



## Dextersmom

Close up.


----------



## Iamminda

MarissaAnneMink said:


> Saint Laurent Shopping Tote in Dark Anthracite - so beautiful, the leather is just so thick and feels so luxurious yet durable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Givenchy Obsedia Small Crossbody which was actually given to me by a dear friend a while ago, and I forgot to post it. I actually put it up on the bay now though.





PrincessBoaa said:


> Been cheating on Bal for a bit of YSL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378390



Beautiful bags ladies!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Casual Friday...off to Happy Hour with my trusty Chanel caviar WOC.



Gosh you look super cute!   Pretty bracelets too.  Love those red converse (?) -- I should look into getting a pair to add a little flair to my outfits.   Have a fun night out!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Gosh you look super cute!   Pretty bracelets too.  Love those red converse (?) -- I should look into getting a pair to add a little flair to my outfits.   Have a fun night out!


Thank you....you should try out a pair of converse...they are so fun. The sizing is a little funky, though so hopefully you can try them on in person, as they tend to run 1/2 size large in most styles.


----------



## Kendie26

PrincessBoaa said:


> Been cheating on Bal for a bit of YSL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378390



very pretty & oh that color.....


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Close up.



Beautiful bracelet stack, as usual ....& your red converse are way too adorable for words....you were definitely kickin' it for happy hour DM!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Couldn't resist this Fendi 2jours bag in the sale. I sold my Celine nano to fund it. I prefer the strap length and warmth of the colour on this!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Beautiful bracelet stack, as usual ....& your red converse are way too adorable for words....you were definitely kickin' it for happy hour DM!


Thank you Kendie. :kiss:


----------



## Dextersmom

Harper Quinn said:


> Couldn't resist this Fendi 2jours bag in the sale. I sold my Celine nano to fund it. I prefer the strap length and warmth of the colour on this!


Love your Fendi...you can never have too many neutrals.


----------



## Iamminda

Harper Quinn said:


> Couldn't resist this Fendi 2jours bag in the sale. I sold my Celine nano to fund it. I prefer the strap length and warmth of the colour on this!



Congrats!  I love the bit of pink on it -- really add a nice feminine touch to this great neutral.  Enjoy!


----------



## Kendie26

Harper Quinn said:


> Couldn't resist this Fendi 2jours bag in the sale. I sold my Celine nano to fund it. I prefer the strap length and warmth of the colour on this!



Ahhhhhh! Did you break our "ban" duo support system for this gorgeous bag?!!!!! I don't blame you, she's worth it! Color is perfect (straight up my alley) CONGRATS!


----------



## Dextersmom

Out with my Chanel Reissue tonight.


----------



## Harper Quinn

Dextersmom said:


> Love your Fendi...you can never have too many neutrals.



Thank you! I completely agree! They go with everything! Have I mentioned how much I love your reissue?



Iamminda said:


> Congrats!  I love the bit of pink on it -- really add a nice feminine touch to this great neutral.  Enjoy!



Thank you so much- yes I felt that lovely shade of pink complemented the brown so well. And it was 30% off!



Kendie26 said:


> Ahhhhhh! Did you break our "ban" duo support system for this gorgeous bag?!!!!! I don't blame you, she's worth it! Color is perfect (straight up my alley) CONGRATS!


I know  But as I let go one bag to fund it I thought I could get away with it  thanks again dear Kendie!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Out with my Chanel Reissue tonight.



So so pretty as you are EVERY day. Love your reissue! Those sandals need to be in my future somehow, come heck or high water as they say


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> So so pretty as you are EVERY day. Love your reissue! Those sandals need to be in my future somehow, come heck or high water as they say


Happy Sunday to you Kendie!!!  Thank you and I am loving my Reissue as I am sure you are yours...what a great forever bag....you should try on the SE sandals if they have them in stock in your area (while you are trying on Converse) as they are a great brand for the price, imo.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Sunday to you Kendie!!!  Thank you and I am loving my Reissue as I am sure you are yours...what a great forever bag....you should try on the SE sandals if they have them in stock in your area (while you are trying on Converse) as they are a great brand for the price, imo.




[emoji1327]hi beauty! As a matter of fact I'm binge shoe shopping online Nordstrom right now!! Have a few SE in my cart so thank you for the suggestion[emoji8]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji1327]hi beauty! As a matter of fact I'm binge shoe shopping online Nordstrom right now!! Have a few SE in my cart so thank you for the suggestion[emoji8]


Oh yeah....since Saks closed in San Diego, Nordstrom is my go-to for EVERYTHING!!!  Have fun shopping.


----------



## Dextersmom

Off for a long beach walk with my Champagne Gucci Disco; this was my first Gucci bag and it started my love of the brand.  This bag has been through a lot (including underwater in the ocean) and it still looks great.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Off for a long beach walk with my Champagne Gucci Disco; this was my first Gucci bag and it started my love of the brand.  This bag has been through a lot (including underwater in the ocean) and it still looks great.



You look great!  Would love to hear the story about your disco in the ocean someday.  Gosh, your Nikes are so darn cute -- where do you find these cute shoes?  Can I have your hand me downs when you get tired of your pretties? LOL.  Missed your post last night -- also looking good -- someday I will own a Chanel, someday!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> You look great!  Would love to hear the story about your disco in the ocean someday.  Gosh, your Nikes are so darn cute -- where do you find these cute shoes?  Can I have your hand me downs when you get tired of your pretties? LOL.  Missed your post last night -- also looking good -- someday I will own a Chanel, someday!


Thank you so much Iamminda. 

About my Disco...I am somewhat clumsy in general, to be honest, and one day I was walking on the beach during hide tide and I fell off a rock into the ocean and my bag went down with me under water.  It was soaked.  When I got it home I dried it off and miraculously it was fine, not even a water mark was present and the inside, which was zipped, stayed dry.  I was really surprised, in a good way.  Needless to say, I was so impressed with this bag and the quality of the leather that I have purchased 2 more Disco's since then; in rose beige and red.  This little bag is indestructible, imo. 

Most of my shoes come from Nordstrom, either online or in person.  I have also found cute sneaks and sandals at Zappos.com, Shopbop.com, Bloomingdale's and Neiman Marcus. 

It took me a really long time to get interested in Chanel and I am very new to the brand and don't see myself acquiring too many more of them, though I really like the little collection I have right now.    I am interested to know which Chanel bag/s you like?


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much Iamminda.
> 
> About my Disco...I am somewhat clumsy in general, to be honest, and one day I was walking on the beach during hide tide and I fell off a rock into the ocean and my bag went down with me under water.  It was soaked.  When I got it home I dried it off and miraculously it was fine, not even a water mark was present and the inside, which was zipped, stayed dry.  I was really surprised, in a good way.  Needless to say, I was so impressed with this bag and the quality of the leather that I have purchased 2 more Disco's since then; in rose beige and red.  This little bag is indestructible, imo.
> 
> Most of my shoes come from Nordstrom, either online or in person.  I have also found cute sneaks and sandals at Zappos.com, Shopbop.com, Bloomingdale's and Neiman Marcus.
> 
> It took me a really long time to get interested in Chanel and I am very new to the brand and don't see myself acquiring too many more of them, though I really like the little collection I have right now.    I am interested to know which Chanel bag/s you like?



Wow, it's amazing that there was no damage to your bag after that soaking.  What a great story -- thanks for sharing!   Also thanks for the great shopping tip -- I tend to dress casual so some cute sneakers would be great.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today's outfit; Rose Beige Gucci Disco, Anthropologie skirt and Pedro Garcia sandals.


----------



## Kendie26

Mmmmm mmmmmm mmmmm! You kill me( in the best sense!) Another dreamy skirt & delicious shoes [emoji151] [emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today's outfit; Rose Beige Gucci Disco, Anthropologie skirt and Pedro Garcia sandals.




Oops forgot to hit "quote" so the above post is for you dearest gorgeous DM!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Mmmmm mmmmmm mmmmm! You kill me( in the best sense!) Another dreamy skirt & delicious shoes [emoji151] [emoji8]


Thank you so very much Kendie. :kiss:


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today's outfit; Rose Beige Gucci Disco, Anthropologie skirt and Pedro Garcia sandals.



Another great head-to-toe look!  I love the color combos that you choose.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Another great head-to-toe look!  I love the color combos that you choose.


Thank you Iamminda. :kiss:


----------



## Dextersmom

Out tonight with my Chanel Stingray Woc, Steve Madden sandals and my Clic H bracelets.  I hope everyone is having a beautiful Saturday night....here it is warm and balmy this evening.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Out tonight with my Chanel Stingray Woc, Steve Madden sandals and my Clic H bracelets.  I hope everyone is having a beautiful Saturday night....here it is warm and balmy this evening.


LOVE that purple tank with the white skirt!   Really like all your accessories too.  What a beautiful view -- your picture makes me want to visit La Jolla again


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> LOVE that purple tank with the white skirt!   Really like all your accessories too.  What a beautiful view -- your picture makes me want to visit La Jolla again


Thank you so much Iamminda....I feel VERY lucky to live here.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Out tonight with my Chanel Stingray Woc, Steve Madden sandals and my Clic H bracelets.  I hope everyone is having a beautiful Saturday night....here it is warm and balmy this evening.


Omg I love that stingray woc!!! You r killing me with that long skirt, love love it!!! Great style, great outfit, great view!!! Happy weekend Dextersmom!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Out tonight with my Chanel Stingray Woc, Steve Madden sandals and my Clic H bracelets.  I hope everyone is having a beautiful Saturday night....here it is warm and balmy this evening. [emoji813]


I am in absolute lust over your WOC and Clic stack!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Out tonight with my Chanel Stingray Woc, Steve Madden sandals and my Clic H bracelets.  I hope everyone is having a beautiful Saturday night....here it is warm and balmy this evening.



A-M-A-Z-I-N-G everything!! I'm with rx4dsoul being in lust for your WOC!! Wow those views/scenery are INCREDIBLE! No doubt you are thankful for living in such a gorgeous part of the country! hugs


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Omg I love that stingray woc!!! You r killing me with that long skirt, love love it!!! Great style, great outfit, great view!!! Happy weekend Dextersmom!!!


Thank you so much Auvina.


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> I am in absolute lust over your WOC and Clic stack!


You are very kind rx4dsoul.  Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> A-M-A-Z-I-N-G everything!! I'm with rx4dsoul being in lust for your WOC!! Wow those views/scenery are INCREDIBLE! No doubt you are thankful for living in such a gorgeous part of the country! hugs


Thank you so much Kendie.  Happy Sunday.


----------



## ksuromax

Got this beauty yesterday, it matches perfectly with my ME chevre wallet


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Got this beauty yesterday, it matches perfectly with my ME chevre wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385089


Gorgeous bag!  Look at that wonderful leather and pretty braided handle!   I am a hobo girl (although I love my B satchels) and this one is just great.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous bag!  Look at that wonderful leather and pretty braided handle!   I am a hobo girl (although I love my B satchels) and this one is just great.


Braided handle is my soft point
Cannot agree more - indeed, she's great! And the smell is divine, too....


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Got this beauty yesterday, it matches perfectly with my ME chevre wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385089


Well....I love everything about this bag; the color, the leather, the slouch and that gorgeous handle....MAJOR congrats.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Well....I love everything about this bag; the color, the leather, the slouch and that gorgeous handle....MAJOR congrats.


Thank you


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Got this beauty yesterday, it matches perfectly with my ME chevre wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385089


Yay you ksuromax! Fellow Mulberry lover here. Congrats, she's a beauty. I'm going to miss the Mulberry tree logo when it is eventually phased out on most bag with their new collection.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Yay you ksuromax! Fellow Mulberry lover here. Congrats, she's a beauty. I'm going to miss the Mulberry tree logo when it is eventually phased out on most bag with their new collection.


I have a few others, quiet logo on a postman lock, but I wanted one that would yell its name out! So this is a perfect combo - amazing soft leather, oxblood colour and a huge tree logo, which also serves as a bag charm... loving it to bits!


----------



## Dextersmom

Using my suede Jimmy Choo hobo today with my new IT sandals.  Happy summer everyone!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Using my suede Jimmy Choo hobo today with my new IT sandals.  Happy summer everyone!!!



I love this bag!!!  BTW, another great outfit you have on. I love fringes!!!  And the weave (?) detailing at the bottom part of the bag is great.


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> Thought I'd share a pic of my little Chanel family that I've acquired over the last 8 months...it feels quite complete to me and now I can concentrate on Bal.



Such a Beautiful collection!!


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> Out tonight with my Chanel Stingray Woc, Steve Madden sandals and my Clic H bracelets.  I hope everyone is having a beautiful Saturday night....here it is warm and balmy this evening.



Absolutely Fabulous !!! And those bracelets are stunning!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I love this bag!!!  BTW, another great outfit you have on. I love fringes!!!  And the weave (?) detailing at the bottom part of the bag is great.


Thank you so much.  This was one of those bags... that when I saw it I just knew it was coming home with me.  I went through a Jimmy Choo phase a few years ago; bags, clutches, shoes and my even my wedding shoes and clutch were Jimmy Choo.  The detail you mention is pretty.  I tried to take a better pic so you can appreciate its beauty.


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Such a Beautiful collection!!


Thank you JV.


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Absolutely Fabulous !!! And those bracelets are stunning!!!


You are so kind.  Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much.  This was one of those bags... that when I saw it I just knew it was coming home with me.  I went through a Jimmy Choo phase a few years ago; bags, clutches, shoes and my even my wedding shoes and clutch were Jimmy Choo.  The detail you mention is pretty.  I tried to take a better pic so you can appreciate its beauty.


Thanks for the additional picture -- it is even more gorgeous than I previously thought.  It looks almost like phython or exotic print on the handle and weave part?   Very special bag indeed


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for the additional picture -- it is even more gorgeous than I previously thought.  It looks almost like phython or exotic print on the handle and weave part?   Very special bag indeed


You are so welcome and thank you.  I'm pretty sure...from what  I remember that they simply described the trim as snake.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much.  This was one of those bags... that when I saw it I just knew it was coming home with me.  I went through a Jimmy Choo phase a few years ago; bags, clutches, shoes and my even my wedding shoes and clutch were Jimmy Choo.  The detail you mention is pretty.  I tried to take a better pic so you can appreciate its beauty.


Quintessential Boho Chic! You rock it well DM! How do we convince you to do an entire bag inventory picture?! Is that even possible? You can  yell at me for asking! I keep meaning to take a new family pic of a few collections but ugh I'm lazy ...so I really have no right asking you, do I?!! xoxo


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Quintessential Boho Chic! You rock it well DM! How do we convince you to do an entire bag inventory picture?! Is that even possible? You can  yell at me for asking! I keep meaning to take a new family pic of a few collections but ugh I'm lazy ...so I really have no right asking you, do I?!! xoxo


Well... I will never yell at you my friend, but the thought of embarking on such a task is overwhelming...yikes....maybe one brand at a time; let me see....there would be Balenciaga of course, Chanel (you've seen them all to date), Prada, Fendi, Jimmy Choo, Dolce & Gabbana, ...and one lonely YSL....I think that would about cover it...oh and a silly but beautiful Kate Spade pineapple clutch.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for the additional picture -- it is even more gorgeous than I previously thought.  It looks almost like phython or exotic print on the handle and weave part?   Very special bag indeed


BTW Minda (please tell me if you would rather I didn't call you that) I love that song too and was listening to it (I think I hit repeat 3x) on my walk today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> BTW Minda (please tell me if you would rather I didn't call you that) I love that song too and was listening to it (I think I hit repeat 3x) on my walk today.



Oh, you are so kind and considerate . Minda is fine.  IM is fine.  I is fine.   Even Hey You is fine (lol).  Thanks for asking, you sweet you.  BTW, my DD is the one who got me hooked on Ed Sheeran and One Direction (shameful to admit).  Anyways, I hope you have a great night.


----------



## Dextersmom

So this is how crazy.....well BAG crazy I am.  I woke up in the middle of the night and remembered that I overlooked Gucci in my above mentioned list of bags I have....crazy, right???  So as an apology to my lovely little Gucci collection, I had to showcase one today.  So here is my Gucci Soho clutch in metallic burgundy with a Free People vest and Sigerson Morrison sandals.  Love you guys!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> So this is how crazy.....well BAG crazy I am.  I woke up in the middle of the night and remembered that I overlooked Gucci in my above mentioned list of bags I have....crazy, right???  So as an apology to my lovely little Gucci collection, I had to showcase one today.  So here is my Gucci Soho clutch in metallic burgundy with a Free People vest and Sigerson Morrison sandals.  Love you guys!



Love this whole look!!!  I wonder if I can rock a fringe vest like you?   Probably not .   We are all Bag crazy here so you are in great company.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Love this whole look!!!  I wonder if I can rock a fringe vest like you?   Probably not .   We are all Bag crazy here so you are in great company.


Thanks IM.....you love fringes so maybe you should try something on...you never know....you could look amazing!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> So this is how crazy.....well BAG crazy I am.  I woke up in the middle of the night and remembered that I overlooked Gucci in my above mentioned list of bags I have....crazy, right???  So as an apology to my lovely little Gucci collection, I had to showcase one today.  So here is my Gucci Soho clutch in metallic burgundy with a Free People vest and Sigerson Morrison sandals.  Love you guys!





Iamminda said:


> Love this whole look!!!  I wonder if I can rock a fringe vest like you?   Probably not .   We are all Bag crazy here so you are in great company.



Ha[emoji23]for the love of bags & Gucci DM[emoji74]! I'm sure your Gucci collection forgives you since you give it its due respect w/gorgeous pics & outfits 
[emoji1327]cmon now iamminda! Of course you CAN rock  the fringe if you love it [emoji93][emoji8]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Ha[emoji23]for the love of bags & Gucci DM[emoji74]! I'm sure your Gucci collection forgives you since you give it its due respect w/gorgeous pics & outfits
> [emoji1327]cmon now iamminda! Of course you CAN rock  the fringe if you love it [emoji93][emoji8]


Thanks Kendie.


----------



## Dextersmom

Happy Thursday everyone!!  Today's look includes my red 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Gucci Disco, Free People dress and Via Spiga wedges.....and Walter!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Thursday everyone!!  Today's look includes my red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388769
> Gucci Disco, Free People dress and Via Spiga wedges.....and Walter!


Another perfectly put together ensemble -- so pretty!  Your red Disco goes great with this dress.  I really like this dress (digging the asymmetrical cold shoulder sleeves).   And the wedges are the perfect shade of blue/purple to complete the look.  Thanks for posting -- I truly enjoy seeing your outfit whenever you post.   I hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Another perfectly put together ensemble -- so pretty!  Your red Disco goes great with this dress.  I really like this dress (digging the asymmetrical cold shoulder sleeves).   And the wedges are the perfect shade of blue/purple to complete the look.  Thanks for posting -- I truly enjoy seeing your outfit whenever you post.   I hope you have a lovely day!



Thank you my lovely IM.


----------



## MarissaAnneMink

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful bags ladies!


Thank you, thank you. But I'm actually letting Givenchy go on the bay now, don't think it's something I would use anymore.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Thursday everyone!!  Today's look includes my red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388769
> Gucci Disco, Free People dress and Via Spiga wedges.....and Walter!


Aw Walter (I think that's him & not Dexter) looking at his mommy with the look of love!! OMG I love & need that dress!! My work partner has 1 super similar & it is the greatest dress on her....& now yours. It's too adorable & chic for words. 10 stars DM!


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Thursday everyone!!  Today's look includes my red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388769
> Gucci Disco, Free People dress and Via Spiga wedges.....and Walter!


Lovely ensemble...Walter's looking a bit wild-eyed...


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Aw Walter (I think that's him & not Dexter) looking at his mommy with the look of love!! OMG I love & need that dress!! My work partner has 1 super similar & it is the greatest dress on her....& now yours. It's too adorable & chic for words. 10 stars DM!



Thank you so much Kendie!! I love Free People, but it is hit or miss because so many of their pieces look like maternity clothes on me.  I always have to try them on in person because the flowy/billowy tops look best on smaller chested gals for the most part, you know?


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> Lovely ensemble...Walter's looking a bit wild-eyed...



Thanks muchstuff!!  Walter, my naughty little love bug, was getting ready to pounce at the tassle on my Disco!


----------



## Dextersmom

Happy Friday!!  I'm in a Disco mood; today in rose beige with my Kork-Ease wedges and my custom made turquoise ring from Santa Fe, NM (went there as part of our honeymoon).


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday!!  I'm in a Disco mood; today in rose beige with my Kork-Ease wedges and my custom made turquoise ring from Santa Fe, NM (went there as part of our honeymoon).
> View attachment 3389583



You are my lovely Disco Queen.  No one can rock a tank top like you .  What a beautiful and special ring!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> You are my lovely Disco Queen.  No one can rock a tank top like you .  What a beautiful and special ring!



You are so kind and funny IM!! Thank you! Don't know what I would do without your posts each day.


----------



## Kendie26

So forgive me, but I've been a very bad "KENDIE" today. I could not help myself as it was love at first sight! Chanel Boy Chain wallet ... A new design  (says the NEiman Marcus SA) [emoji4]


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday!!  I'm in a Disco mood; today in rose beige with my Kork-Ease wedges and my custom made turquoise ring from Santa Fe, NM (went there as part of our honeymoon).
> View attachment 3389583



Lovely! You have a great collection of bags (and shoes)[emoji4]


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> So forgive me, but I've been a very bad "KENDIE" today. I could not help myself as it was love at first sight! Chanel Boy Chain wallet ... A new design  (says the NEiman Marcus SA) [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389923
> View attachment 3389924
> View attachment 3389925



Wow, that is stunning!!![emoji7]. Perfect!!! Congrats!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> So forgive me, but I've been a very bad "KENDIE" today. I could not help myself as it was love at first sight! Chanel Boy Chain wallet ... A new design  (says the NEiman Marcus SA) [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389923
> View attachment 3389924
> View attachment 3389925



Congrats on this beauty!  Tres Chic.  Will this be your everyday wallet?  I like this bad KENDIE -- bad KENDIE and bad Iamminda should go shopping together (can you imagine how much damage we can do?).  Enjoy dear.


----------



## Kendie26

Jaidybug said:


> Wow, that is stunning!!![emoji7]. Perfect!!! Congrats!





Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this beauty!  Tres Chic.  Will this be your everyday wallet?  I like this bad KENDIE -- bad KENDIE and bad Iamminda should go shopping together (can you imagine how much damage we can do?).  Enjoy dear.



You 2 are uber sweeties! Thank you Jaidybug ( I always smile seeing your avatar) -I think it's stunning too... My jaw absolutely was on the floor as soon as I touched it! Iamminda, my girl, I'm thinking we'd have tons of fun & laughs indeed~thank you! [emoji777][emoji777][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this beauty!  Tres Chic.  Will this be your everyday wallet?  I like this bad KENDIE -- bad KENDIE and bad Iamminda should go shopping together (can you imagine how much damage we can do?).  Enjoy dear.


Ooops I just realized I forgot to answer your question....sorry for another reply but YES I will use this as everyday wallet. I swore I'd never stop using my beloved Mulberry wallet but I do like to change things up fairly often so I couldn't resist. It will likely take up a bit too much space in some of my very small bags so that's when I just swap out for a smaller coin/card case but otherwise I'm be staring at this little lovely thing daily! yay!


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> So forgive me, but I've been a very bad "KENDIE" today. I could not help myself as it was love at first sight! Chanel Boy Chain wallet ... A new design  (says the NEiman Marcus SA) [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389923
> View attachment 3389924
> View attachment 3389925


OOOhhhh don't blame you at all for that


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Ooops I just realized I forgot to answer your question....sorry for another reply but YES I will use this as everyday wallet. I swore I'd never stop using my beloved Mulberry wallet but I do like to change things up fairly often so I couldn't resist. It will likely take up a bit too much space in some of my very small bags so that's when I just swap out for a smaller coin/card case but otherwise I'm be staring at this little lovely thing daily! yay!


No worries -- thanks for replying.  I was just curious if you are going to use this beauty every day -- enjoy!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> OOOhhhh don't blame you at all for that


too funny! Thanks dearest muchstuff...hugs (why the heck is the emoji option missing on my laptop now....m.ajor GRRRRR!)


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> So forgive me, but I've been a very bad "KENDIE" today. I could not help myself as it was love at first sight! Chanel Boy Chain wallet ... A new design  (says the NEiman Marcus SA) [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389923
> View attachment 3389924
> View attachment 3389925



I LOVE it!!! This is the wallet version of the Boy I passed up a couple of weeks ago!  The wallet is WAY better; beautiful and edgy.  It is so dangerous going to the mall! CONGRATS Kendie.


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Lovely! You have a great collection of bags (and shoes)[emoji4]



Thank you JB!


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> too funny! Thanks dearest muchstuff...hugs (why the heck is the emoji option missing on my laptop now....m.ajor GRRRRR!)


Smiley face on the upper task bar? Did it disappear? Do you have a prompt lower left saying use rich text editor? if so click on that and the task bar will come back.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you JB!



Totally agree (& then some) with dear Jaidybug- you have an unbelievable, most amazing collection of everything!! I'm in awe [emoji8][emoji119][emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> I LOVE it!!! This is the wallet version of the Boy I passed up a couple of weeks ago!  The wallet is WAY better; beautiful and edgy.  It is so dangerous going to the mall! CONGRATS Kendie.





muchstuff said:


> Smiley face on the upper task bar? Did it disappear? Do you have a prompt lower left saying use rich text editor? if so click on that and the task bar will come back.



Many thanks dear Bal friends! 
DM-I remember reading your post about how you weren't loving the Boy bag when you tried it on & neither did I (much as I desperately want 1 [emoji16]) so I figured this was the next best thing !
Muchstuff- let me tell you again, you're a genius!! You sure are figuring out this new platform & helping all of us! Smooches [emoji106][emoji8]


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Many thanks dear Bal friends!
> DM-I remember reading your post about how you weren't loving the Boy bag when you tried it on & neither did I (much as I desperately want 1 [emoji16]) so I figured this was the next best thing !
> Muchstuff- let me tell you again, you're a genius!! You sure are figuring out this new platform & helping all of us! Smooches [emoji106][emoji8]


Hah, no genius here, I just click on everything to see what happens, sometimes with disastrous results


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Hah, no genius here, I just click on everything to see what happens, sometimes with disastrous results


 I adore your spirit & spunk! You are more adventurous than me....note to self, try things the "muchstuff method!"


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> I adore your spirit & spunk! You are more adventurous than me....note to self, try things the "muchstuff method!"


Ahhh, but be ready when thing start blowing up!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Getting ready to go out to dinner with my Chanel Reissue and Giuseppe Zanotti sandals.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Getting ready to go out to dinner with my Chanel Reissue and Giuseppe Zanotti sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391123


Gorgeous look!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous look!!!



Thank you my friend!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Getting ready to go out to dinner with my Chanel Reissue and Giuseppe Zanotti sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391123


Simply put, you are to-die-for BEAUTIFUL. I want to be a fly on the wall & move into your magnificent closet (pretty please!)


----------



## Harper Quinn

In head over heels in love with my Gucci disco in powder pink!
ps-the Chanel isn't for me. I helped a friend in the USA get her dream bag here- it's on its way to NY now!
pps kitty is mine!


----------



## Kendie26

Harper Quinn said:


> In head over heels in love with my Gucci disco in powder pink!
> ps-the Chanel isn't for me. I helped a friend in the USA get her dream bag here- it's on its way to NY now!
> pps kitty is mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391451



Congrats HQ! I ALWAYS [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️how bags look on you... You should be a handbag model- no joke! [emoji8]


----------



## Harper Quinn

Kendie26 said:


> Congrats HQ! I ALWAYS [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️how bags look on you... You should be a handbag model- no joke! [emoji8]


you're so kind as always dear Kendie!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous look!!!



Thank you IM.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Simply put, you are to-die-for BEAUTIFUL. I want to be a fly on the wall & move into your magnificent closet (pretty please!)



Gosh Kendie, thank you so much!!  I wish that I had your wit and way with words.


----------



## Dextersmom

Harper Quinn said:


> In head over heels in love with my Gucci disco in powder pink!
> ps-the Chanel isn't for me. I helped a friend in the USA get her dream bag here- it's on its way to NY now!
> pps kitty is mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391451



Good morning (for me anyway) Disco twin!!  Looks great on you!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Dextersmom said:


> Good morning (for me anyway) Disco twin!!  Looks great on you!


thank you my super stylish Disco twin!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Simply put, you are to-die-for BEAUTIFUL. I want to be a fly on the wall & move into your magnificent closet (pretty please!)



Well put!!  I will be a second fly there


----------



## Iamminda

Harper Quinn said:


> In head over heels in love with my Gucci disco in powder pink!
> ps-the Chanel isn't for me. I helped a friend in the USA get her dream bag here- it's on its way to NY now!
> pps kitty is mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391451


Beautiful bag!  I love pink and that is one sophisticated pink bag.  Also like your cardigan!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful bag!  I love pink and that is one sophisticated pink bag.  Also like your cardigan!


Thank you lamminda! I feel so grateful to have this. I sold my pink Chanel flap.. Feel this is far more wearable.  Thanks for liking my cardigan, I got it last year in Istanbul!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Well put!!  I will be a second fly there



Yay! Fly Twins [emoji133] in DM's closet! What could be more fun I ask?![emoji8][emoji119]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Yay! Fly Twins [emoji133] in DM's closet! What could be more fun I ask?![emoji8][emoji119]



What would I do without my Kendie and IM....you guys are both welcome in my closet anytime!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Rainshowers bring out Canvas and Patent!


----------



## Dextersmom

You look very pretty. 



rx4dsoul said:


> Rainshowers bring out Canvas and Patent!


----------



## Iamminda

rx4dsoul said:


> Rainshowers bring out Canvas and Patent!



Lovely look.  I can only imagine how pretty the rest of your dress look .   I've always wanted some red pumps.   Nice, the NF is such a great classic -- DE is my favorite canvas print.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Thank you dear @lamminda and @Dextersmom.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Well put!!  I will be a second fly there





rx4dsoul said:


> Rainshowers bring out Canvas and Patent!


Tres Chic Rx! I'd love to see your entire ensemble, as I sure love this picture angle that you shot...Shoe envy!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kendie26 said:


> Tres Chic Rx! I'd love to see your entire ensemble, as I sure love this picture angle that you shot...Shoe envy!


Thank you Dear Kendie...I am not that good with taking photos...its a hit or miss for me... mostly a miss  I lack the artistic eye that comes naturally to you (stunning still life photos! The garden view is genious) or to Just Violet (arent those bag and arm candy stacks divine?) . 
But I will try to come up with whole outfit photos...when im feeling just a bit presentable at least


----------



## Kendie26

rx4dsoul said:


> Thank you Dear Kendie...I am not that good with taking photos...its a hit or miss for me... mostly a miss  I lack the artistic eye that comes naturally to you (stunning still life photos! The garden view is genious) or to Just Violet (arent those bag and arm candy stacks divine?) .
> But I will try to come up with whole outfit photos...when im feeling just a bit presentable at least



Don't be silly! You have a VERY artistic beautiful eye! [emoji102] I love all your pics! I'm a big gardener (in my personal time) so I like "Bals in the wild ! (outdoors )[emoji254]


----------



## Summerfriend

You guyyyyyyys! Look what came today! 

Call me crazy, but this is actually my favorite Chanel bag - would rather have it over a flap any day; I just love the simplicity of it; the size; the shape; the hand-feel - and I found one in gorgeous condition!

I really need to work on my photo staging - LOL, all these pics in my kid's room. But you guys, CHANEL.


----------



## muchstuff

Summerfriend said:


> You guyyyyyyys! Look what came today!
> 
> Call me crazy, but this is actually my favorite Chanel bag - would rather have it over a flap any day; I just love the simplicity of it; the size; the shape; the hand-feel - and I found one in gorgeous condition!
> 
> I really need to work on my photo staging - LOL, all these pics in my kid's room. But you guys, CHANEL.
> 
> View attachment 3393052


Lovely, congrats!


----------



## Iamminda

Summerfriend said:


> You guyyyyyyys! Look what came today!
> 
> Call me crazy, but this is actually my favorite Chanel bag - would rather have it over a flap any day; I just love the simplicity of it; the size; the shape; the hand-feel - and I found one in gorgeous condition!
> 
> I really need to work on my photo staging - LOL, all these pics in my kid's room. But you guys, CHANEL.
> 
> View attachment 3393052



Congrats on this beauty!  I love hands free bags!  What is the name of this style?  Enjoy!


----------



## Jaidybug

Harper Quinn said:


> In head over heels in love with my Gucci disco in powder pink!
> ps-the Chanel isn't for me. I helped a friend in the USA get her dream bag here- it's on its way to NY now!
> pps kitty is mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391451


Looks great on you, perfect pink! 


rx4dsoul said:


> Rainshowers bring out Canvas and Patent!


Lovely NF, skirt and shoes! 


Summerfriend said:


> You guyyyyyyys! Look what came today!
> 
> Call me crazy, but this is actually my favorite Chanel bag - would rather have it over a flap any day; I just love the simplicity of it; the size; the shape; the hand-feel - and I found one in gorgeous condition!
> 
> I really need to work on my photo staging - LOL, all these pics in my kid's room. But you guys, CHANEL.
> 
> View attachment 3393052


I love totes, this one is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Summerfriend

Thank you everyone! I'm so excited. It wasn't expected to arrive until July 8! Imagine my surprise to find it at my door today! 



Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this beauty!  I love hands free bags!  What is the name of this style?  Enjoy!



Thank youuuuu! This is the Medallion Tote. I want to say they stopped making it in 2012, or around there? Fortunately, there seem to be a lot of pre-loved ones out there. 



Jaidybug said:


> I love totes, this one is gorgeous! Congrats!



I love totes too! This one is such a nice medium size. Goes over the shoulder really comfortably, but it also works as a kind of ladylike hand-held bag. I think it will be so versatile. The other nice thing about it is that it zips up, and it's narrower at the top than the bottom, so it's quite secure and you can't really see into it unless you're trying to (unlike my trusty Neverfull, which gapes open like "LOOKY HERE!").  The other thing I love about it is that the medallion (the blingy bit of silver hardware there - it also comes in gold) can tuck right into the bag if you don't want to go for that early '90s vibe, LOL. I love the look both ways, personally!


----------



## muchstuff

Summerfriend said:


> Thank you everyone! I'm so excited. It wasn't expected to arrive until July 8! Imagine my surprise to find it at my door today!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank youuuuu! This is the Medallion Tote. I want to say they stopped making it in 2012, or around there? Fortunately, there seem to be a lot of pre-loved ones out there.
> 
> 
> 
> I love totes too! This one is such a nice medium size. Goes over the shoulder really comfortably, but it also works as a kind of ladylike hand-held bag. I think it will be so versatile. The other nice thing about it is that it zips up, and it's narrower at the top than the bottom, so it's quite secure and you can't really see into it unless you're trying to (unlike my trusty Neverfull, which gapes open like "LOOKY HERE!").  The other thing I love about it is that the medallion (the blingy bit of silver hardware there - it also comes in gold) can tuck right into the bag if you don't want to go for that early '90s vibe, LOL. I love the look both ways, personally!


Why is it that I usually don't care for logos but when it comes to Chanel...


----------



## Iamminda

Summerfriend said:


> Thank you everyone! I'm so excited. It wasn't expected to arrive until July 8! Imagine my surprise to find it at my door today!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank youuuuu! This is the Medallion Tote. I want to say they stopped making it in 2012, or around there? Fortunately, there seem to be a lot of pre-loved ones out there.
> !



Thanks for the name.  Just googled it -- loving that outside pocket in the back!   Please enjoy!


----------



## Summerfriend

muchstuff said:


> Why is it that I usually don't care for logos but when it comes to Chanel...



Right??? I have hated logos all my life, but here I am loving this giant CC, AND, get this, I love LV monogram canvas. I just think it's a really pretty print??? LOL. My mom probably thinks I'm so tacky. She raised me to never give "free advertising" to any brand, but what can I say; I love iconic images in fashion.  



Iamminda said:


> Thanks for the name.  Just googled it -- loving that outside pocket in the back!   Please enjoy!



Ahhhh, I know, the outside pocket! So useful! That's going to be a happy home for my phone, I can predict right now.


----------



## Kendie26

Summerfriend said:


> You guyyyyyyys! Look what came today!
> 
> Call me crazy, but this is actually my favorite Chanel bag - would rather have it over a flap any day; I just love the simplicity of it; the size; the shape; the hand-feel - and I found one in gorgeous condition!
> 
> I really need to work on my photo staging - LOL, all these pics in my kid's room. But you guys, CHANEL.
> 
> View attachment 3393052


Very elegant & classy! CONGRATS....Love the texture. Wear in the best health & happiness! Gimme a "C,H,A.N.N.E.L"..........go Summerfriend!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Summerfriend said:


> You guyyyyyyys! Look what came today!
> 
> Call me crazy, but this is actually my favorite Chanel bag - would rather have it over a flap any day; I just love the simplicity of it; the size; the shape; the hand-feel - and I found one in gorgeous condition!
> 
> I really need to work on my photo staging - LOL, all these pics in my kid's room. But you guys, CHANEL. [emoji813]
> 
> View attachment 3393052


Hey! Huge congratulations are in order....its a lovely tote...light and so easy to carry...matches anything too. And yes, Chanel [emoji176] !!!


----------



## Summerfriend

Kendie26 said:


> Very elegant & classy! CONGRATS....Love the texture. Wear in the best health & happiness! Gimme a "C,H,A.N.N.E.L"..........go Summerfriend!



Yaaaayyy! It is so fun to share here! Where else can I find kindred spirits who understand WHY A CHANEL CHEER IS SO NECESSARY??? 



rx4dsoul said:


> Hey! Huge congratulations are in order....its a lovely tote...light and so easy to carry...matches anything too. And yes, Chanel [emoji176] !!!



Thank you!! It's SO light - no metal chain straps is such a nice way to wear Chanel, for me! I'm a pretty casual gal, and I just can't see lugging a Jumbo Flap or a GST around in my current lifestyle. But yet . . . ya gotta have Chanel.


----------



## Dextersmom

Summerfriend said:


> You guyyyyyyys! Look what came today!
> 
> Call me crazy, but this is actually my favorite Chanel bag - would rather have it over a flap any day; I just love the simplicity of it; the size; the shape; the hand-feel - and I found one in gorgeous condition!
> 
> I really need to work on my photo staging - LOL, all these pics in my kid's room. But you guys, CHANEL.
> 
> View attachment 3393052



Congrats on your new Chanel beauty.


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> Why is it that I usually don't care for logos but when it comes to Chanel...



I know muchstuff, right???  I guess it is because Chanel just exudes....class, timeless elegance (kinda the opposite of many logo bags), imho of course.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> I know muchstuff, right???  I guess it is because Chanel just exudes....class, timeless elegance (kinda the opposite of many logo bags), imho of course.



Sing it girl, sing it [emoji441][emoji8]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Summerfriend said:


> You guyyyyyyys! Look what came today!
> 
> Call me crazy, but this is actually my favorite Chanel bag - would rather have it over a flap any day; I just love the simplicity of it; the size; the shape; the hand-feel - and I found one in gorgeous condition!
> 
> I really need to work on my photo staging - LOL, all these pics in my kid's room. But you guys, CHANEL.
> 
> View attachment 3393052



Love it


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Sing it girl, sing it [emoji441][emoji8]



You are beyond precious Kendie!


----------



## Dextersmom

I am expecting a delivery this afternoon....it is a new Lagos bracelet to add to my collection.  Can't wait to see it, try it on and do a reveal later!


----------



## Auvina15

Summerfriend said:


> You guyyyyyyys! Look what came today!
> 
> Call me crazy, but this is actually my favorite Chanel bag - would rather have it over a flap any day; I just love the simplicity of it; the size; the shape; the hand-feel - and I found one in gorgeous condition!
> 
> I really need to work on my photo staging - LOL, all these pics in my kid's room. But you guys, CHANEL.
> 
> View attachment 3393052


Wow she looks tobe in perfect condition, shiny and puffy!!! Huge congrats!!!!


----------



## Summerfriend

Auvina15 said:


> Wow she looks tobe in perfect condition, shiny and puffy!!! Huge congrats!!!!



Thank you! She really is in great shape. Either the previous owner hardly ever took her out, or caviar leather is truly indestructible!


----------



## Kendie26

Please let me introduce to all my Bal pals my sweet little BV messenger/Crossbody in color Atlantic Blue. I've been searching for a small pop of blue color & I must say she is a sweetie[emoji170]~just arrived today[emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Please let me introduce to all my Bal pals my sweet little BV messenger/Crossbody in color Atlantic Blue. I've been searching for a small pop of blue color & I must say she is a sweetie[emoji170]~just arrived today[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394143



Kendie!!!  What a STUNNING bag and what a beautiful, vibrant and happy color!!  I love it!  The fact is, I was just looking at it at NM online in pink.  I have questions for you (when you have the time), my lovely friend; how long is the strap and what can you fit inside??  CONGRATULATIONS!!! I am so happy for you.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Kendie!!!  What a STUNNING bag and what a beautiful, vibrant and happy color!!  I love it!  The fact is, I was just looking at it at NM online in pink.  I have questions for you (when you have the time), my lovely friend; how long is the strap and what can you fit inside??  CONGRATULATIONS!!! I am so happy for you.



[emoji1327][emoji8]thank you sweet woman! I'm literally measuring it now as typing this. Chain total length is about 48". Not sure if you can remove any chain links if you prefer shorter but you could "knot" the chain in a few strategic areas to shorten. It fits my iPhone 6+ plus in the underside bottom zip compartment. Has 3 cc slots in front zip section plus you could easily add a small card/coin case or 2 plus car key case, lipstick, gum, iPod. Fits good amount if you just need basic essentials. I do love it & am very happy with color. I'll have to check out which pink you want on NM. You'd look amazing with this little Crossbody . I think it may be just a little smaller than your Bal Hip ( but I'd need to compare measurements) hope this helps! Can't wait to see your Lagos!! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji256][emoji324]


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Please let me introduce to all my Bal pals my sweet little BV messenger/Crossbody in color Atlantic Blue. I've been searching for a small pop of blue color & I must say she is a sweetie[emoji170]~just arrived today[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394143


Wow, loving this blue!!  Like really loving it -- want to marry it (lol).   Congrats on this gorgeous BV.  It is super pretty.  This is a great little crossbody that you can use for all occasions -- I can see it being casual with jeans and also dressy for a special occasion.   Enjoy this lovely cutie.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji1327][emoji8]thank you sweet woman! I'm literally measuring it now as typing this. Chain total length is about 48". Not sure if you can remove any chain links if you prefer shorter but you could "knot" the chain in a few strategic areas to shorten. It fits my iPhone 6+ plus in the underside bottom zip compartment. Has 3 cc slots in front zip section plus you could easily add a small card/coin case or 2 plus car key case, lipstick, gum, iPod. Fits good amount if you just need basic essentials. I do love it & am very happy with color. I'll have to check out which pink you want on NM. You'd look amazing with this little Crossbody . I think it may be just a little smaller than your Bal Hip ( but I'd need to compare measurements) hope this helps! Can't wait to see your Lagos!! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji256][emoji324]



Thank you so much!!!! Sounds very similar to what my Chanel WOC's hold.  That color is really special!!


----------



## Summerfriend

Kendie26 said:


> Please let me introduce to all my Bal pals my sweet little BV messenger/Crossbody in color Atlantic Blue. I've been searching for a small pop of blue color & I must say she is a sweetie[emoji170]~just arrived today[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394143



Oooooh that is just delicious. A perfect little blueberry! Enjoy!


----------



## Kendie26

You gals are too adorbs for words...too very sweet/thank you!
Summerfriend~yes, I love it, like a perfect blueberry! I eat blueberries every day!
Iamminda~cracking me up! I'd like to marry it too (although maybe I kind of just did since it's here now) Ha! Behave yourself girl.
DM~yes, yes, think chanel WOC! This leather also does have a nice "give" to it & very soft (as you know) so I think you'll be fine with what you need to put inside. SOOOOO< question, how come my emoji bar on this new platform does NOT have some of the old ones like your smile face hugs emoji? 



Summerfriend said:


> Oooooh that is just delicious. A perfect little blueberry! Enjoy!





Iamminda said:


> Wow, loving this blue!!  Like really loving it -- want to marry it (lol).   Congrats on this gorgeous BV.  It is super pretty.  This is a great little crossbody that you can use for all occasions -- I can see it being casual with jeans and also dressy for a special occasion.   Enjoy this lovely cutie.





Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much!!!! Sounds very similar to what my Chanel WOC's hold.  That color is really special!!


----------



## Summerfriend

You guys, I'm a little sad. For some reason I didn't notice right away, but as I've handled it more, I've realized my gorgeous Chanel bag has a bit of an old cigarette smoke odor. 

My husband says he doesn't smell it, but I'm pretty sensitive to it. It's not so bad that I want to return it, but man, what a bummer about an otherwise pristine bag. I think I can probably improve it with coffee, baking soda, airing it out, and all those tricks (for which this forum has been a great reference!), but . . . womp womp.


----------



## Kendie26

Summerfriend said:


> You guys, I'm a little sad. For some reason I didn't notice right away, but as I've handled it more, I've realized my gorgeous Chanel bag has a bit of an old cigarette smoke odor.
> 
> My husband says he doesn't smell it, but I'm pretty sensitive to it. It's not so bad that I want to return it, but man, what a bummer about an otherwise pristine bag. I think I can probably improve it with coffee, baking soda, airing it out, and all those tricks (for which this forum has been a great reference!), but . . . womp womp.



major UGH & on a Chanel....so very sorry! I've also heard/read charcoal takes away smells. I've never tried it but it might be worth looking into as well. BEST OF LUCK!


----------



## Summerfriend

Kendie26 said:


> major UGH & on a Chanel....so very sorry! I've also heard/read charcoal takes away smells. I've never tried it but it might be worth looking into as well. BEST OF LUCK!



Thanks Kendie! Sorry to barge in on your glorious reveal! I'm actually thinking I might return it, because I really am so sensitive to smoke, almost to the point of an allergic reaction. UGH, such a pity, because this bag really is in BEAUTIFUL condition. But . . . hopefully the perfect bag is out there, eh?


----------



## Kendie26

Summerfriend said:


> Thanks Kendie! Sorry to barge in on your glorious reveal! I'm actually thinking I might return it, because I really am so sensitive to smoke, almost to the point of an allergic reaction. UGH, such a pity, because this bag really is in BEAUTIFUL condition. But . . . hopefully the perfect bag is out there, eh?


Don't be silly/no apology necessary!! I feel for you, I really do. I can't take smoke smell either. If you do return it, no doubt you will find another & it will even better next time! You have all your tPF pals to "will" that to happen for you! xo


----------



## Summerfriend

Kendie26 said:


> Don't be silly/no apology necessary!! I feel for you, I really do. I can't take smoke smell either. If you do return it, no doubt you will find another & it will even better next time! You have all your tPF pals to "will" that to happen for you! xo



Ahhh thank you!  You all are so kind. And yes, I totally believe in the power of tPF manifestation! Now that I've said it out loud, I do feel like sending it back is the right decision. I'll keep you all posted if (when!) I find another one!


----------



## Iamminda

Summerfriend said:


> You guys, I'm a little sad. For some reason I didn't notice right away, but as I've handled it more, I've realized my gorgeous Chanel bag has a bit of an old cigarette smoke odor.
> 
> My husband says he doesn't smell it, but I'm pretty sensitive to it. It's not so bad that I want to return it, but man, what a bummer about an otherwise pristine bag. I think I can probably improve it with coffee, baking soda, airing it out, and all those tricks (for which this forum has been a great reference!), but . . . womp womp.


So sorry to hear that.  If you are sensitive to smell, then you should definitely return it.  Smoke/perfume would bother me. Is this your first Chanel? -- your first should be extra special!   I believe there is another more perfect bag out there waiting for you.  Good luck.


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Please let me introduce to all my Bal pals my sweet little BV messenger/Crossbody in color Atlantic Blue. I've been searching for a small pop of blue color & I must say she is a sweetie[emoji170]~just arrived today[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394143


Another BV fan here! Congrats!


----------



## Dextersmom

Summerfriend said:


> Ahhh thank you!  You all are so kind. And yes, I totally believe in the power of tPF manifestation! Now that I've said it out loud, I do feel like sending it back is the right decision. I'll keep you all posted if (when!) I find another one!



Good luck!!!  You deserve to find "the" one!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Hi Bal friends!! Isn't it even more fun driving home from work when you know there is a package waiting there for you???  Here is what was waiting for me today.  My new Lagos Rose De France Amethyst bracelet (from Neiman Marcus) and a pic of all three of my Lagos together.  I love it and am so excited!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Hi Bal friends!! Isn't it even more fun driving home from work when you know there is a package waiting there for you???  Here is what was waiting for me today.  My new Lagos Rose De France Amethyst bracelet (from Neiman Marcus) and a pic of all three of my Lagos together.  I love it and am so excited!
> View attachment 3394267
> View attachment 3394268
> View attachment 3394269
> View attachment 3394270
> View attachment 3394268
> View attachment 3394269
> View attachment 3394270



Oh my goodness, that is just gorgeous!   Actually 3 gorgeous bracelets.  I am not a jewelry person (I like it but am too lazy to bother).  But all these lovely reveals here are making me reconsider the idea of wearing jewelry .


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Oh my goodness, that is just gorgeous!   Actually 3 gorgeous bracelets.  I am not a jewelry person (I like it but am too lazy to bother).  But all these lovely reveals here are making me reconsider the idea of wearing jewelry .



Thanks IM!!  They are pretty easy to wear and forget about too, as they are not heavy at all and don't move around a lot.


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> Please let me introduce to all my Bal pals my sweet little BV messenger/Crossbody in color Atlantic Blue. I've been searching for a small pop of blue color & I must say she is a sweetie[emoji170]~just arrived today[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394143



That's the perfect blue IMO, just lovely! Congrats!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Hi Bal friends!! Isn't it even more fun driving home from work when you know there is a package waiting there for you???  Here is what was waiting for me today.  My new Lagos Rose De France Amethyst bracelet (from Neiman Marcus) and a pic of all three of my Lagos together.  I love it and am so excited!
> View attachment 3394267
> View attachment 3394268
> View attachment 3394269
> View attachment 3394270
> View attachment 3394268
> View attachment 3394269
> View attachment 3394270



Wow! Love all three beautiful bracelets! Congrats on your newest addition!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Wow! Love all three beautiful bracelets! Congrats on your newest addition!



Thank you JB!!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Another BV fan here! Congrats!


thank you foxy friend! I'm hoping to not go hog wild with this brand too...yikes! Did you see the PurseBlog's 2017 Resort BV article/pics recently? It was the most stunning collection I've ever seen.


----------



## Kendie26

Jaidybug said:


> That's the perfect blue IMO, just lovely! Congrats!


Agree, agree, agree dear Jaidybug! Many thanks for your kindness!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Hi Bal friends!! Isn't it even more fun driving home from work when you know there is a package waiting there for you???  Here is what was waiting for me today.  My new Lagos Rose De France Amethyst bracelet (from Neiman Marcus) and a pic of all three of my Lagos together.  I love it and am so excited!
> View attachment 3394267
> View attachment 3394268
> View attachment 3394269
> View attachment 3394270
> View attachment 3394268
> View attachment 3394269
> View attachment 3394270


I just died (so how I'm typing this now, I have no clue!!) but OOO---MMM---GGG that newbie of yours is ridiculously, insanely incredible!! They all are, but WOW, major Congrats girle on this magnificent arm candy. Wear her in the best health & happiness alwaysx1,000,000,000


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> I just died (so how I'm typing this now, I have no clue!!) but OOO---MMM---GGG that newbie of yours is ridiculously, insanely incredible!! They all are, but WOW, major Congrats girle on this magnificent arm candy. Wear her in the best health & happiness alwaysx1,000,000,000



Thank you so much Kendie!!  I am putting myself on a bracelet ban now!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much Kendie!!  I am putting myself on a bracelet ban now!


well you sure do have some amazing bracelet beauties to last a lifetime...enjoy girl, enjoy!!


----------



## Summerfriend

Iamminda said:


> So sorry to hear that.  If you are sensitive to smell, then you should definitely return it.  Smoke/perfume would bother me. Is this your first Chanel? -- your first should be extra special!   I believe there is another more perfect bag out there waiting for you.  Good luck.



Thanks for the encouragement! It IS my first Chanel, so I'm a little heartbroken here! I want to keep it so badly, and I keep trying to talk myself into "fixing" it with baking soda and so forth, but I kind of feel like, as you say . . . I don't want my first Chanel to be a "project!" I want it to be great right out of the box. 



Dextersmom said:


> Good luck!!!  You deserve to find "the" one!!



Thank you, love, and OMGGGGGG your bracelet. What a stunning trio! They look gorgeous together! Congrats on such a lovely addition.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Hi Bal friends!! Isn't it even more fun driving home from work when you know there is a package waiting there for you???  Here is what was waiting for me today.  My new Lagos Rose De France Amethyst bracelet (from Neiman Marcus) and a pic of all three of my Lagos together.  I love it and am so excited!
> View attachment 3394267
> View attachment 3394268
> View attachment 3394269
> View attachment 3394270
> View attachment 3394268
> View attachment 3394269
> View attachment 3394270


OMG stunning stunning... All of 3!!!!! Huge huge Congrats Dextersmom!!!! You're killing us here with your beauties!!! I love love.... It's out of my words....


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Please let me introduce to all my Bal pals my sweet little BV messenger/Crossbody in color Atlantic Blue. I've been searching for a small pop of blue color & I must say she is a sweetie[emoji170]~just arrived today[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394143


Yes this is IT!!!! It's the best blue of BV imo! It's super cute and very functional little bag!!!! congratulations Kendie!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Summerfriend said:


> Thanks for the encouragement! It IS my first Chanel, so I'm a little heartbroken here! I want to keep it so badly, and I keep trying to talk myself into "fixing" it with baking soda and so forth, but I kind of feel like, as you say . . . I don't want my first Chanel to be a "project!" I want it to be great right out of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, love, and OMGGGGGG your bracelet. What a stunning trio! They look gorgeous together! Congrats on such a lovely addition.



Thank you so much SF and I think you are going to find a Chanel... right around the corner that you like EVEN more than this one.  Better not to compromise on love.


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> OMG stunning stunning... All of 3!!!!! Huge huge Congrats Dextersmom!!!! You're killing us here with your beauties!!! I love love.... It's out of my words....



Thanks so much Auvina.


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Yes this is IT!!!! It's the best blue of BV imo! It's super cute and very functional little bag!!!! congratulations Kendie!!!!


You are too cute & kind Auvina/thank you! I do love this color blue & you are right, it's super functional. It packs a punch for its size! Sounds like you may have one (or had in past?)


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> You are too cute & kind Auvina/thank you! I do love this color blue & you are right, it's super functional. It packs a punch for its size! Sounds like you may have one (or had in past?)


I wish I had one Kendie! I saw a girl carried it before and fell in love with it! I did a search and found its very functional for such a cutie little bag. It's in my wishlist actually(in pop color blue/red)!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> I wish I had one Kendie! I saw a girl carried it before and fell in love with it! I did a search and found its very functional for such a cutie little bag. It's in my wishlist actually(in pop color blue/red)!!!



Since you already saw 1 in person & all the compartments & functionality I think you'll [emoji173]️getting one! Let us know[emoji8][emoji256]


----------



## Auvina15

My Chanel vintage camera case just arrived!!!  I couldn't be happier, have been wanting this bag forever and finally found her in beige caviar!!!! Yayyyy I'm too excited so posting everywhere  Thank you for letting me share here my dearest Bal friends!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel caviar WOC today with one of my new Kimono's from Anthro and sandals by BCBG Maxazria.


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> My Chanel vintage camera case just arrived!!!  I couldn't be happier, have been wanting this bag forever and finally found her in beige caviar!!!! Yayyyy I'm too excited so posting everywhere  Thank you for letting me share here my dearest Bal friends!!!!
> View attachment 3394875
> View attachment 3394876



OMG Auvina!!!  That is stunning and it looks like it is in pristine condition!!  Congrats to you....I am so jealous!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Chanel caviar WOC today with one of my new Kimono's from Anthro and sandals by BCBG Maxazria.
> View attachment 3394877


Omg Dextersmom I love love your Kimono!!! It pairs so well with your shirt too!! Those sandals are tdf and of course the woc is Gorgeous( I do need it in my life)!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> OMG Auvina!!!  That is stunning and it looks like it is in pristine condition!!  Congrats to you....I am so jealous!


Thank you Dextersmom!!!! I was very lucky found it in amazing condition!!! Patience had paid off!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Omg Dextersmom I love love your Kimono!!! It pairs so well with your shirt too!! Those sandals are tdf and of course the woc is Gorgeous( I do need it in my life)!!!



Thank you Auvina!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> My Chanel vintage camera case just arrived!!!  I couldn't be happier, have been wanting this bag forever and finally found her in beige caviar!!!! Yayyyy I'm too excited so posting everywhere  Thank you for letting me share here my dearest Bal friends!!!!
> View attachment 3394875
> View attachment 3394876


Congrats on this beauty!  It's such an elegant neutral.  Enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Chanel caviar WOC today with one of my new Kimono's from Anthro and sandals by BCBG Maxazria.
> View attachment 3394877


You look sensational!  Really liking your Kimono top -- I should look into one since I always need to cover up my arms/shoulders when the a/c is on.


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this beauty!  It's such an elegant neutral.  Enjoy!


Thank you Iamminda!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Auvina15 said:


> My Chanel vintage camera case just arrived!!!  I couldn't be happier, have been wanting this bag forever and finally found her in beige caviar!!!! Yayyyy I'm too excited so posting everywhere  Thank you for letting me share here my dearest Bal friends!!!!
> View attachment 3394875
> View attachment 3394876



Such a beautiful bag, great neutral colour! Congrats!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Chanel caviar WOC today with one of my new Kimono's from Anthro and sandals by BCBG Maxazria.
> View attachment 3394877



You have amazing style, love everything!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> You look sensational!  Really liking your Kimono top -- I should look into one since I always need to cover up my arms/shoulders when the a/c is on.



Thank you so much IM!! You should totally check out all the kimono's at Anthropologie!  I got 3, but there were about 15 I wanted....really.


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> You have amazing style, love everything!



Thank you so much JB!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> My Chanel vintage camera case just arrived!!!  I couldn't be happier, have been wanting this bag forever and finally found her in beige caviar!!!! Yayyyy I'm too excited so posting everywhere  Thank you for letting me share here my dearest Bal friends!!!!
> View attachment 3394875
> View attachment 3394876



[emoji322]AHHHHH[emoji322]Auvina! YES YES YES! Love this bag & I'm dying for a beige caviar something/someday! Bravo! Enjoy her & all of her glory![emoji93][emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Chanel caviar WOC today with one of my new Kimono's from Anthro and sandals by BCBG Maxazria.
> View attachment 3394877



[emoji1327][emoji106]WOC it out there baby! That style is made for YOU! P.s.-I need those sandals too please[emoji120][emoji8]Lovin the kimono too!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji1327][emoji106]WOC it out there baby! That style is made for YOU! P.s.-I need those sandals too please[emoji120][emoji8]Lovin the kimono too!



Thank you my lovely friend/cheerleader/overall fabulous and beautiful person we call Kendie.


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji322]AHHHHH[emoji322]Auvina! YES YES YES! Love this bag & I'm dying for a beige caviar something/someday! Bravo! Enjoy her & all of her glory![emoji93][emoji8]





Jaidybug said:


> Such a beautiful bag, great neutral colour! Congrats!


Thank you so much my dears!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

here's mine latest loot


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> here's mine latest loot
> View attachment 3395704
> View attachment 3395705


Classic, timeless, beautiful....CONGRATS ksuromax!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Classic, timeless, beautiful....CONGRATS ksuromax!


Thank you, Dear


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> here's mine latest loot
> View attachment 3395704
> View attachment 3395705



LOVE it!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> here's mine latest loot
> View attachment 3395704
> View attachment 3395705



Lovely.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## ksuromax

Thanks you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Using my Chanel Reissue today with a Rag & Bone vest, Free People skirt and Sam Edelman sandals.


----------



## Kendie26

Again, running out of words! You belong on the runway. I mean that with every ounce of sincerity. All of your looks are exquisite! I bow to you now [emoji119][emoji108]


----------



## Bisoux78

My LV Galliera twins!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Again, running out of words! You belong on the runway. I mean that with every ounce of sincerity. All of your looks are exquisite! I bow to you now [emoji119][emoji108]



Thank you Kendie!!  That is the sweetest, loveliest compliment ever!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Chanel Reissue today with a Rag & Bone vest, Free People skirt and Sam Edelman sandals.
> View attachment 3396106



You look lovely -- the whole look.  Agree with Kendie -- she and I will sit in the front row at your fashion show


----------



## Iamminda

Bisoux78 said:


> My LV Galliera twins!


Love these, especially the DE one (don't see that one too often).  Enjoy!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> You look lovely -- the whole look.  Agree with Kendie -- she and I will sit in the front row at your fashion show



Thank you IM!!  You are too kind as well as very sweet.


----------



## bunnybaby201

nice Bags....


----------



## bunnybaby201

Summerfriend said:


> You guys, I'm a little sad. For some reason I didn't notice right away, but as I've handled it more, I've realized my gorgeous Chanel bag has a bit of an old cigarette smoke odor.
> 
> My husband says he doesn't smell it, but I'm pretty sensitive to it. It's not so bad that I want to return it, but man, what a bummer about an otherwise pristine bag. I think I can probably improve it with coffee, baking soda, airing it out, and all those tricks (for which this forum has been a great reference!), but . . . womp womp.


I put used coffee grounds in my Neverfull, witch had an odor of fried food, very ugly, and it works. I used a small cup for it and closed the bag over night. Then I let it breathe [emoji23] outside in our garden for a while. But smoke? I bought few years ago a nylon Prada Bag preloved with the same smoke Problem. I handwashed it 3 times,and used Febreze, but I still could smell the smoke. Very hard to remove. So I gave it to my sister, she had to problem with it. I would return it.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> You look lovely -- the whole look.  Agree with Kendie -- she and I will sit in the front row at your fashion show





Dextersmom said:


> Using my Chanel Reissue today with a Rag & Bone vest, Free People skirt and Sam Edelman sandals.
> View attachment 3396106


OMG YES Iamminda YES!!! If we were not in the front row for DM's show, we would revolt! Fair warning DM!!


----------



## pixiejenna

Got my first piece of LV vernis. I've always liked the bags but felt like they were too fancy for me because I dress pretty casual. I LOVE this new color blueberry it's a purple with a beautiful blue glitter. It honestly reminds me of my favorite shellac polish color, purple purple. So I picked up this little guy so I can get my blueberry fix in something that I'll use. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Bisoux78

Iamminda said:


> Love these, especially the DE one (don't see that one too often).  Enjoy!



Thanks Iamminda! So happy I finally found my holy grail LV (bags)!


----------



## Iamminda

pixiejenna said:


> Got my first piece of LV vernis. I've always liked the bags but felt like they were too fancy for me because I dress pretty casual. I LOVE this new color blueberry it's a purple with a beautiful blue glitter. It honestly reminds me of my favorite shellac polish color, purple purple. So I picked up this little guy so I can get my blueberry fix in something that I'll use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


Omg, I am totally considering this same piece.  I have been wanting something in blueberry since it launched but none of the epi pieces are suitable for me (love the Cluny but too structured for me I think).   Big congrats!  Enjoy!


----------



## pixiejenna

Iamminda said:


> Omg, I am totally considering this same piece.  I have been wanting something in blueberry since it launched but none of the epi pieces are suitable for me (love the Cluny but too structured for me I think).   Big congrats!  Enjoy!


Ya most of the pieces really don't work for me. I love the Alma BB and it's actually enough room for my needs but one it looks too small on me and two I feel like it protrudes too much from your body when worn cross body. The PM is too big and no crossbody strap. They really need a in between size lol. If they had a zippy CP I'd get that over the cles but they only made the full size zippy which is too big for me. It seems like they keep getting more and more stingy on the seasonal colors options. At least I was able to get something blueberry! I was going to try using it as a wallet, I normally use the mini pouchette as my wallet. But it felt a tad stuffed with all my cards/cash. So right now I have my key fob, license, and a small stash of cash in it. With all my other stuff still in my mini pouchette. Since I don't want to stress it by over stuffing it. I think the emp cles would probably be the perfect wallet for me, just have to wait for the right color.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Chanel Reissue today with a Rag & Bone vest, Free People skirt and Sam Edelman sandals.
> View attachment 3396106


Stunning!!!! Reissue is my chanel favorite all the time!!! Love love the chevron version!!!


ksuromax said:


> here's mine latest loot
> View attachment 3395704
> View attachment 3395705


 Gorgeous Classic!!! Huge congrats!!!


----------



## Auvina15

pixiejenna said:


> Got my first piece of LV vernis. I've always liked the bags but felt like they were too fancy for me because I dress pretty casual. I LOVE this new color blueberry it's a purple with a beautiful blue glitter. It honestly reminds me of my favorite shellac polish color, purple purple. So I picked up this little guy so I can get my blueberry fix in something that I'll use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


so cute!!! Love the color!!!


Bisoux78 said:


> My LV Galliera twins!


love both of them!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Gorgeous Classic!!! Huge congrats!!!


Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Chanel Reissue today with a Rag & Bone vest, Free People skirt and Sam Edelman sandals.
> View attachment 3396106


You rock!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Summerfriend said:


> You guys, I'm a little sad. For some reason I didn't notice right away, but as I've handled it more, I've realized my gorgeous Chanel bag has a bit of an old cigarette smoke odor.
> 
> My husband says he doesn't smell it, but I'm pretty sensitive to it. It's not so bad that I want to return it, but man, what a bummer about an otherwise pristine bag. I think I can probably improve it with coffee, baking soda, airing it out, and all those tricks (for which this forum has been a great reference!), but . . . womp womp.


If you didn't notice it at the first sniff, then it's not THAT bad, so if you LOVE the bag, use coffee or soda (or both) or activated carbon (the black tabs), they will remove the odor, and then you can put inside a piece of cloth (cotton pad, etc) with your fav perfume
Hope you'll work it out and enjoy your gorgeous bag


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Stunning!!!! Reissue is my chanel favorite all the time!!! Love love the chevron version!!!
> 
> Gorgeous Classic!!! Huge congrats!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> You rock!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## Dextersmom

This story starts with... I went to Nordstrom last night to pick up an anniversary gift for my husband (which I did remember to do) ......and then I veered off track and wandered into the Chanel boutique.....and then I picked up this lovely brooch that looked so cute on the denim vest that I was wearing yesterday.  I left the mall smiling.  The end .


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> This story starts with... I went to Nordstrom last night to pick up an anniversary gift for my husband (which I did remember to do) ......and then I veered off track and wandered into the Chanel boutique.....and then I picked up this lovely brooch that looked so cute on the denim vest that I was wearing yesterday.  I left the mall smiling.  The end .
> View attachment 3396973
> View attachment 3396975


 HAAA~ I love it! Awesome "mini-story!" Happiest of anniversaries  & congrats on your chic brooch! We need our dearest DM smiling


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> HAAA~ I love it! Awesome "mini-story!" Happiest of anniversaries  & congrats on your chic brooch! We need our dearest DM smiling



Thanks Kendie!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my new Chanel brooch today with my Chanel chevron boy WOC and Aquatalia booties (they are super comfy and I also have them in taupe).


----------



## Jaidybug

pixiejenna said:


> Got my first piece of LV vernis. I've always liked the bags but felt like they were too fancy for me because I dress pretty casual. I LOVE this new color blueberry it's a purple with a beautiful blue glitter. It honestly reminds me of my favorite shellac polish color, purple purple. So I picked up this little guy so I can get my blueberry fix in something that I'll use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



Pretty colour!


----------



## Jaidybug

Bisoux78 said:


> My LV Galliera twins!



Wow, beautiful twins!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> This story starts with... I went to Nordstrom last night to pick up an anniversary gift for my husband (which I did remember to do) ......and then I veered off track and wandered into the Chanel boutique.....and then I picked up this lovely brooch that looked so cute on the denim vest that I was wearing yesterday.  I left the mall smiling.  The end .
> View attachment 3396973
> View attachment 3396975



Happy anniversary! Of course you had to get something for yourself too to celebrate, lovely choice! It's beautiful!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Happy anniversary! Of course you had to get something for yourself too to celebrate, lovely choice! It's beautiful!



Thank you Jaidybug!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my new Chanel brooch today with my Chanel chevron boy WOC and Aquatalia booties (they are super comfy and I also have them in taupe).
> View attachment 3397049
> View attachment 3397051



I love this look (when do I ever not love your look, I don't think you can ever put together an outfit that I don't love, really ).  Your new brooch looks perfect on your vest -- great choice. Loving your tank top too with the lace detail.   What a great story about your brooch -- love a story with a happy ending.  Happy Anniversary to you and your DH.


----------



## Dextersmom

Thank you as always IM!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel chevron WOC, Anthro kimono and Born sandals.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> View attachment 3397998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel chevron WOC, Anthro kimono and Born sandals.
> View attachment 3397997



Wow serious [emoji173]️for your chevron WOC.., & gorgeous bracelet  & kimono .. (you! [emoji23]is that weird- ha!) I just love all you Bal pals[emoji8]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Wow serious [emoji173]️for your chevron WOC.., & gorgeous bracelet  & kimono .. (you! [emoji23]is that weird- ha!) I just love all you Bal pals[emoji8]



Thank you my friend!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> View attachment 3397998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel chevron WOC, Anthro kimono and Born sandals.
> View attachment 3397997


You're always so stylish Dextersmom!!!! Stunning woc.... I love love!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> This story starts with... I went to Nordstrom last night to pick up an anniversary gift for my husband (which I did remember to do) ......and then I veered off track and wandered into the Chanel boutique.....and then I picked up this lovely brooch that looked so cute on the denim vest that I was wearing yesterday.  I left the mall smiling.  The end .
> View attachment 3396973
> View attachment 3396975


hahahhaha love this story, that was so.... awesome!!!!! Very beautiful brooch!!! Happy anniversary to you!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> You're always so stylish Dextersmom!!!! Stunning woc.... I love love!!!!



Thank you Auvina!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> hahahhaha love this story, that was so.... awesome!!!!! Very beautiful brooch!!! Happy anniversary to you!!!



You are so kind!  Thank you.


----------



## DutchGirl007

Dextersmom said:


> View attachment 3397998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel chevron WOC, Anthro kimono and Born sandals.
> View attachment 3397997


Chanel is beautiful and so is you Liquid Metal bracelet -wow GORGEOUS, I love their line!!


----------



## Dextersmom

DutchGirl007 said:


> Chanel is beautiful and so is you Liquid Metal bracelet -wow GORGEOUS, I love their line!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Kendie26

Bad [emoji49]me again but I couldn't resist Valentino rock stud flip flops on sale plus my favorite bracelets to stack from designer Tai ...they 3 arrived in mail yesterday[emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Bad [emoji49]me again but I couldn't resist Valentino rock stud flip flops on sale plus my favorite bracelets to stack from designer Tai ...they 3 arrived in mail yesterday[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398797
> View attachment 3398799



VERY pretty flips and bracelets!!!!  You are not going to believe this Kendie, but I literally had those bracelets in my hand the other day at NM....crazy how similar our taste is!!  Congrats!!  They will go with everything.


----------



## LostInBal

Kendie26 said:


> Bad [emoji49]me again but I couldn't resist Valentino rock stud flip flops on sale plus my favorite bracelets to stack from designer Tai ...they 3 arrived in mail yesterday[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398797
> View attachment 3398799


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> VERY pretty flips and bracelets!!!!  You are not going to believe this Kendie, but I literally had those bracelets in my hand the other day at NM....crazy how similar our taste is!!  Congrats!!  They will go with everything.





aalinne_72 said:


>



Thank you both sweet ladies!
Wow DM it sure is a small world & funny you had them in your pretty hands too! I've been addicted to Tai bracelets for a little while now & just love them for the quality, her beads & they're so darn comfortable, as I hardly know I'm wearing them [emoji8]-we could be Bal, green smoothie & Tai twins [emoji133][emoji23]
Love eyes back at you dead aalinne! Look forward to your next reveal [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my new Chanel brooch and red Gucci Disco today for the 4th!!


----------



## LostInBal

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my new Chanel brooch and red Gucci Disco today for the 4th!!
> View attachment 3399802
> View attachment 3399803





Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my new Chanel brooch and red Gucci Disco today for the 4th!!
> View attachment 3399802
> View attachment 3399803


Wow, I would wear this exact outfit right now, suuuper cool, love it!!

*Happy Thanksgiving day to all our USA Bal lovers!! *


----------



## Dextersmom

aalinne_72 said:


> Wow, I would wear this exact outfit right now, suuuper cool, love it!!
> 
> *Happy Thanksgiving day to all our USA Bal lovers!! *



Thank you Aalinne!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my new Chanel brooch and red Gucci Disco today for the 4th!!
> View attachment 3399802
> View attachment 3399803


Wow you look fabulous dear!!!!love love everything!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Bad [emoji49]me again but I couldn't resist Valentino rock stud flip flops on sale plus my favorite bracelets to stack from designer Tai ...they 3 arrived in mail yesterday[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398797
> View attachment 3398799


Oooh I really love them Kendie!!!! Beautiful color!!! Great matching!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Wow you look fabulous dear!!!!love love everything!!!!



Thanks Auvina!!


----------



## Auvina15

I just got this pair!!!!  Thanks for letting me share dearest Bal lovers!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3400758
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got this pair!!!!  Thanks for letting me share dearest Bal lovers!!!!



LOVELY!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Rose Beige Disco day with SE sandals and an assortment of bracele
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 ts.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Rose Beige Disco day with SE sandals and an assortment of bracele
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3400761
> View attachment 3400762
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ts.





Auvina15 said:


> Oooh I really love them Kendie!!!! Beautiful color!!! Great matching!!!!





Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3400758
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got this pair!!!!  Thanks for letting me share dearest Bal lovers!!!!


Thankyou kindly Auvina! (I'm trying to stop buying now-ha). Those Dior glasses are super chic....rock on with those sassy shades!
DM~gorgeous, ALWAYS.....I saw this little homemade sign in a sweet in-town shop locally (like a little piece of art to hang that has a quote....along those lines) & it said "My skirt makes me happy!"....OMG I thought of you immediately. If I can get back there & snap a pic of it I will but it was too busy/crowded the day I saw it.


----------



## Tralynn

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my new Chanel brooch and red Gucci Disco today for the 4th!!
> View attachment 3399802
> View attachment 3399803


You look great. I just ordered the same handbag in black for my birthday.  The Disco and the pin look great together. I want a pin now.


----------



## Dextersmom

Tralynn said:


> You look great. I just ordered the same handbag in black for my birthday.  The Disco and the pin look great together. I want a pin now.



Thank you and Happy Birthday!!!  You are going to love it!!  The pin is special and I hope that you will find one that you love!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Rose Beige Disco day with SE sandals and an assortment of bracele
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3400761
> View attachment 3400762
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ts.


Love it!!! The disco color is yum yum


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Love it!!! The disco color is yum yum



Thank you Auvina!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Thankyou kindly Auvina! (I'm trying to stop buying now-ha). Those Dior glasses are super chic....rock on with those sassy shades!
> DM~gorgeous, ALWAYS.....I saw this little homemade sign in a sweet in-town shop locally (like a little piece of art to hang that has a quote....along those lines) & it said "My skirt makes me happy!"....OMG I thought of you immediately. If I can get back there & snap a pic of it I will but it was too busy/crowded the day I saw it.


Thank you dearest!!!


----------



## bazooka

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3400758
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got this pair!!!!  Thanks for letting me share dearest Bal lovers!!!!


Gorg! May I know name of this dior shades?


----------



## Auvina15

bazooka said:


> Gorg! May I know name of this dior shades?


Thank you!!! It is Diorama1


----------



## tatayap

My last designer bag purchase was a year ago (the Balenciaga ME City which I have loved and worn so, so much), I finally got a Givenchy Small Pandora in Old Pink


----------



## muchstuff

tatayap said:


> My last designer bag purchase was a year ago (the Balenciaga ME City which I have loved and worn so, so much), I finally got a Givenchy Small Pandora in Old Pink


What a gorgeous colour


----------



## Kendie26

tatayap said:


> My last designer bag purchase was a year ago (the Balenciaga ME City which I have loved and worn so, so much), I finally got a Givenchy Small Pandora in Old Pink



[emoji322]Congrats! Magnificent perfect color!! [emoji93][emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

Congrats! The leather looks amazing and I LOVE the color!! 



tatayap said:


> My last designer bag purchase was a year ago (the Balenciaga ME City which I have loved and worn so, so much), I finally got a Givenchy Small Pandora in Old Pink


----------



## DutchGirl007

Bottega Veneta NAPPA Clutch and Crossbody, Black purchased a week ago from BV!  OMG it's scrumptious and classy & fun for dress up or casual.


----------



## Kendie26

DutchGirl007 said:


> Bottega Veneta NAPPA Clutch and Crossbody, Black purchased a week ago from BV!  OMG it's scrumptious and classy & fun for dress up or casual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401973


Looks awesome on you DutchGirl! You sure can use this one for so many occasions...it's so very versatile!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Kendie26 said:


> Looks awesome on you DutchGirl! You sure can use this one for so many occasions...it's so very versatile!


Thank you Kendle26, sweet of you!


----------



## Dextersmom

DutchGirl007 said:


> Bottega Veneta NAPPA Clutch and Crossbody, Black purchased a week ago from BV!  OMG it's scrumptious and classy & fun for dress up or casual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401973



Fabulous!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Picked up these
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Adidas at Nordstrom....I leave for Napa tomorrow and thought they would be cute for daytime fun.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Picked up these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adidas at Nordstrom....I leave for Napa tomorrow and thought they would be cute for daytime fun.


Super duper cute dear friend! Bon Voyage & behave yourself (tehehe!)


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Rose Beige Disco day with SE sandals and an assortment of bracele
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3400761
> View attachment 3400762
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ts.


you've got exquisite taste! Bella!


----------



## Dextersmom

Thank you my lovely friends!!! 



ksuromax said:


> you've got exquisite taste! Bella!





Kendie26 said:


> Super duper cute dear friend! Bon Voyage & behave yourself (tehehe!)


----------



## muchstuff

My iodine Rocco with aged brass studs, AKA "The Shoulder Killer"...second pic is a better depiction of actual colour.


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> My iodine Rocco with aged brass studs, AKA "The Shoulder Killer"...second pic is a better depiction of actual colour.
> View attachment 3402907
> View attachment 3402908


Bravo muchstuff, foxy friend!!! I need to learn Alexander Wang from you! The color in both pics looks INCREDIBLE! Effortlessly stylish bag ...Go Girl! xo


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Bravo muchstuff, foxy friend!!! I need to learn Alexander Wang from you! The color in both pics looks INCREDIBLE! Effortlessly stylish bag ...Go Girl! xo


My very last one, I've sold all the rest to fund Bal Nation...there are a couple I'll end up re-buying at some point!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> My very last one, I've sold all the rest to fund Bal Nation...there are a couple I'll end up re-buying at some point!


 I get it, I get it (Bal Nation AND re-buying!!)...you are too funny! Enjoy your "shoulder killer" girlfriend!


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> I get it, I get it (Bal Nation AND re-buying!!)...you are too funny! Enjoy your "shoulder killer" girlfriend!


My chiropractor loves this bag!


----------



## Purselover86

Summerfriend said:


> You guyyyyyyys! Look what came today!
> 
> Call me crazy, but this is actually my favorite Chanel bag - would rather have it over a flap any day; I just love the simplicity of it; the size; the shape; the hand-feel - and I found one in gorgeous condition!
> 
> I really need to work on my photo staging - LOL, all these pics in my kid's room. But you guys, CHANEL.
> 
> View attachment 3393052



Agreed! It's stunning just got one recently too after being obsessed for over 6+ years! Enjoy!


----------



## Kendie26

Crazy great sale price made me buy these nude & crochet D&G sandals [emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Crazy great sale price made me buy these nude & crochet D&G sandals [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403326



Those are beautiful Kendie!! Congrats!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Those are beautiful Kendie!! Congrats! [emoji813][emoji813]


This!!! @Kendie26


----------



## Kendie26

rx4dsoul said:


> This!!! @Kendie26


HAthanks rx.....that was a pretty bad picture of those sandals.They are much prettier in person. Hope all is great w/ you!


----------



## MrGoyard

Kendie26 said:


> Crazy great sale price made me buy these nude & crochet D&G sandals [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403326


 So pretty and classy!


----------



## Kendie26

MrGoyard said:


> So pretty and classy!


hey there MrGoyard (love that name/makes me smile)...many thanks! I see you are up early like me ...have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## MrGoyard

Kendie26 said:


> hey there MrGoyard (love that name/makes me smile)...many thanks! I see you are up early like me ...have a wonderful weekend!


 Thank you so much, great weekend to you too!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Crazy great sale price made me buy these nude & crochet D&G sandals [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403326


These are so pretty and feminine!!   Perfect for summer.  Enjoy dear!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> These are so pretty and feminine!!   Perfect for summer.  Enjoy dear!


thank you dear friend! Hope to see more of your gorgeous new Town & to hear what you think of it (compared to your beautiful City's)


----------



## ksuromax

My long waited and sought after baby


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> My long waited and sought after baby


Major CONGRATULATIONS ksuromax!! You are my BV Queen! BV hobo's look amazing...is yours brown (little hard to tell on my computer/monitor)


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Major CONGRATULATIONS ksuromax!! You are my BV Queen! BV hobo's look amazing...is yours brown (little hard to tell on my computer/monitor)


she is Armatura (silver/pewter) ) thank you, you are so kind! and make me blush every time


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> My long waited and sought after baby


Beautiful hobo!   Enjoy!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> she is Armatura (silver/pewter) ) thank you, you are so kind! and make me blush every time



Back at you on the kind part! I'm seeing your pic again now on my iPhone & it looks different than when I saw it earlier on my laptop. That silver/pewter shade is LUSCIOUS!!!! Totally beautiful![emoji106][emoji173]️[emoji322]


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> My long waited and sought after baby


Would love to see a mod shot!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> My long waited and sought after baby


I love your hobo!!!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Would love to see a mod shot!


She is hanging with the beans cans to get a more relaxed handle drop, will wear it on Sat, most probably, and then will take a picture


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> She is hanging with the beans cans to get a more relaxed handle drop, will wear it on Sat, most probably, and then will take a picture


OMG I am smiling so big now (& laughing)....for the love of handbags & what we do with them!!! HA....you rock ksuromax!!


----------



## alansgail

Here's my latest purchase.....Etro speedy style bag. Love the style as I was missing my LV Speedy but love the pattern on this one more. Plus the price didn't break the bank! I'll get a lot of use out of this pre-loved beauty.


----------



## ksuromax

alansgail said:


> Here's my latest purchase.....Etro speedy style bag. Love the style as I was missing my LV Speedy but love the pattern on this one more. Plus the price didn't break the bank! I'll get a lot of use out of this pre-loved beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3409546


Looks very beautiful, is it leather or coated canvas?


----------



## Kendie26

alansgail said:


> Here's my latest purchase.....Etro speedy style bag. Love the style as I was missing my LV Speedy but love the pattern on this one more. Plus the price didn't break the bank! I'll get a lot of use out of this pre-loved beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3409546



Very cool/chic indeed!! Congrats alansgail ! Love the colors throughout your Etro! [emoji322][emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

I'm embarassed to show I was "bad" again but please meet my new Valentino Glamlock! Super smitten with her[emoji173]️Fall season 2016, bought new from mytheresa website. Black texturized leather with gunmetal hardware [emoji4]


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> My long waited and sought after baby


Gorgeous BV! Congrats! 


alansgail said:


> Here's my latest purchase.....Etro speedy style bag. Love the style as I was missing my LV Speedy but love the pattern on this one more. Plus the price didn't break the bank! I'll get a lot of use out of this pre-loved beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3409546


Lovely pattern, very pretty


Kendie26 said:


> I'm embarassed to show I was "bad" again but please meet my new Valentino Glamlock! Super smitten with her[emoji173]️Fall season 2016, bought new from mytheresa website. Black texturized leather with gunmetal hardware [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3409754
> View attachment 3409755


Stunning bag! Congrats!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> I'm embarassed to show I was "bad" again but please meet my new Valentino Glamlock! Super smitten with her[emoji173]️Fall season 2016, bought new from mytheresa website. Black texturized leather with gunmetal hardware [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3409754
> View attachment 3409755


Girl, you owe me a new jaw! Cause mine dropped and lost somewhere! What a stunner!


----------



## Iamminda

alansgail said:


> Here's my latest purchase.....Etro speedy style bag. Love the style as I was missing my LV Speedy but love the pattern on this one more. Plus the price didn't break the bank! I'll get a lot of use out of this pre-loved beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3409546


That's a nice looking bag.   It seems very much your style (from what I can tell through TPF).  Enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> I'm embarassed to show I was "bad" again but please meet my new Valentino Glamlock! Super smitten with her[emoji173]️Fall season 2016, bought new from mytheresa website. Black texturized leather with gunmetal hardware [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3409754
> View attachment 3409755


Congrats on this beauty -- that is one GLAM bag!   You may have been "bad" but you are sure looking good with these beautiful acquisitions.  Enjoy!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Girl, you owe me a new jaw! Cause mine dropped and lost somewhere! What a stunner!





Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this beauty -- that is one GLAM bag!   You may have been "bad" but you are sure looking good with these beautiful acquisitions.  Enjoy!


 that's hysterical ksuromax...........
This one is better in person (I guess all/most bags are though) but this 1 is really jazzy (imho) The inside is gorgeous suede lining. It's my first Valentino & I'm impressed with the quality/craftsmanship.
Thanks most kindly dearest Bal pals...........welcome back Iamminda...how's your gorgeous red Town getting acclimated to its wonderful new Mom?!!
oops & thanks dear @Jaidybug


----------



## alansgail

ksuromax said:


> Looks very beautiful, is it leather or coated canvas?


Thank you, the body of the bag is coated canvas and the rest is vachetta that has darkened beautifully over time, much like a LV speedy would.


----------



## ksuromax

alansgail said:


> Thank you, the body of the bag is coated canvas and the rest is vachetta that has darkened beautifully over time, much like a LV speedy would.


I see, thanks for replying


----------



## alansgail

Iamminda said:


> That's a nice looking bag.   It seems very much your style (from what I can tell through TPF).  Enjoy!


Thanks so much. I realized since moving on my coated canvas bags I missed that lightweight feeling! Now I have it back


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kendie26 said:


> I'm embarassed to show I was "bad" again but please meet my new Valentino Glamlock! Super smitten with her[emoji173]️Fall season 2016, bought new from mytheresa website. Black texturized leather with gunmetal hardware [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3409754
> View attachment 3409755


Soo cool and edgy! That leather looks like its more durable and scratch resistant than the smooth leather of the first issues!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> that's hysterical ksuromax...........
> This one is better in person (I guess all/most bags are though) but this 1 is really jazzy (imho) The inside is gorgeous suede lining. It's my first Valentino & I'm impressed with the quality/craftsmanship.
> Thanks most kindly dearest Bal pals...........welcome back Iamminda...how's your gorgeous red Town getting acclimated to its wonderful new Mom?!!
> oops & thanks dear @Jaidybug


Thanks dear Kendie!  I honestly like all 3 styles (First, Town and City) -- can't choose a favorite.  Must try a Day hobo next.


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> I'm embarassed to show I was "bad" again but please meet my new Valentino Glamlock! Super smitten with her[emoji173]️Fall season 2016, bought new from mytheresa website. Black texturized leather with gunmetal hardware [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3409754
> View attachment 3409755


OMG this is a STUNNER!!!love love love it so much Kendie!.,.,its leather and hw r seriously tdf!.,. huge congrats to you!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> My long waited and sought after baby


What a beautiful classic BV!!!congratulations!!


----------



## Kendie26

rx4dsoul said:


> Soo cool and edgy! That leather looks like its more durable and scratch resistant than the smooth leather of the first issues!





Auvina15 said:


> OMG this is a STUNNER!!!love love love it so much Kendie!.,.,its leather and hw r seriously tdf!.,. huge congrats to you!!!


Thank you both rx & Auvina...
 rx4dsoul~ yes, when I was researching, a few folks mentioned this grainy/texturized leather is more scratch resistant plus they have a nicer interior with suede lining vs many of the Glamlock bags that have fabric interior.
Auvina~you are so sweet...glad you liked seeing the pic! It's even prettier in person


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> I'm embarassed to show I was "bad" again but please meet my new Valentino Glamlock! Super smitten with her[emoji173]️Fall season 2016, bought new from mytheresa website. Black texturized leather with gunmetal hardware [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3409754
> View attachment 3409755



Very beautiful Kendie!!  No embarrassment needed. WE understand!  What a cool, edgy addition to your collection.  I LOVE it!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

I am home and using my rose beige Gucci Disco today, paired with a Free People skirt and SE sandals.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> I am home and using my rose beige Gucci Disco today, paired with a Free People skirt and SE sandals.
> View attachment 3410783





Dextersmom said:


> Very beautiful Kendie!!  No embarrassment needed. WE understand!  What a cool, edgy addition to your collection.  I LOVE it!!!


THANKS kindly DM!!
WOOHOO DM's OOTD is back in action!! Welcome back dear friend....Looking beautiful as ever! And YOU ARE IN THE PURSE BLOG....shout it from the rooftops!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> I am home and using my rose beige Gucci Disco today, paired with a Free People skirt and SE sandals.
> View attachment 3410783



Great ootd DM, and that Gucci colour is beautiful


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I am home and using my rose beige Gucci Disco today, paired with a Free People skirt and SE sandals.
> View attachment 3410783



Welcome back DM!   Beautiful outfit -- that turquoise blue is just lovely!  Congrats on your Purse Blog picture.   



Kendie26 said:


> THANKS kindly DM!!
> WOOHOO DM's OOTD is back in action!! Welcome back dear friend....Looking beautiful as ever! And YOU ARE IN THE PURSE BLOG....shout it from the rooftops!!



Agree -- Yippee--DM's OOTD is back (was going through major withdrawal ).


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> THANKS kindly DM!!
> WOOHOO DM's OOTD is back in action!! Welcome back dear friend....Looking beautiful as ever! And YOU ARE IN THE PURSE BLOG....shout it from the rooftops!!



Thank you so much Kendie!!  Traveling is great but being home is better, at least for me.  I am a major homebody.


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Great ootd DM, and that Gucci colour is beautiful



Thank you JB!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Welcome back DM!   Beautiful outfit -- that turquoise blue is just lovely!  Congrats on your Purse Blog picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree -- Yippee--DM's OOTD is back (was going through major withdrawal ).



Thank you IM!!  It is great to be home!  Missed you.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much Kendie!!  Traveling is great but being home is better, at least for me.  I am a major homebody.



Ditto! I second that DM ... We are major major homebodies! Like in the Wizard of Oz, " there's no place like home, there's no place like home!"

So today I took my Valentino Glamlock out for the first time & what an event. We were eating outdoors at my favorite restaurant for lunch & out of nowhere major unexpected downpour [emoji51][emoji299]️! Ahh! Lucky the veranda had umbrellas so I kept my new bag on my lap under my big cloth napkin to protect it but I did end up getting soaked & my dry clean dress is a total mess! Gotta love Mother Nature [emoji14]


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Ditto! I second that DM ... We are major major homebodies! Like in the Wizard of Oz, " there's no place like home, there's no place like home!"
> 
> So today I took my Valentino Glamlock out for the first time & what an event. We were eating outdoors at my favorite restaurant for lunch & out of nowhere major unexpected downpour [emoji51][emoji299]️! Ahh! Lucky the veranda had umbrellas so I kept my new bag on my lap under my big cloth napkin to protect it but I did end up getting soaked & my dry clean dress is a total mess! Gotta love Mother Nature [emoji14]


"Fireman, save my handbag!" ...the things we'll do for our bags...don't blame you at all, that's one smoking hot bag you have there


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> "Fireman, save my handbag!" ...the things we'll do for our bags...don't blame you at all, that's one smoking hot bag you have there


Haaaa Yes! Where was the Fireman....too funny............& you my dear are 1 smokin hot sweetie! Congrats again on your adorbs Pom...I always loved that style & know she will look fab on you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Ditto! I second that DM ... We are major major homebodies! Like in the Wizard of Oz, " there's no place like home, there's no place like home!"
> 
> So today I took my Valentino Glamlock out for the first time & what an event. We were eating outdoors at my favorite restaurant for lunch & out of nowhere major unexpected downpour [emoji51][emoji299]️! Ahh! Lucky the veranda had umbrellas so I kept my new bag on my lap under my big cloth napkin to protect it but I did end up getting soaked & my dry clean dress is a total mess! Gotta love Mother Nature [emoji14]



Hi there Kendie.  Where to start?  First off,  your bag is super cool and edgy and I love it!!  Second, your dress is beautiful and I love the print!   The rain, well that is most unfortunate.   I have done the same thing to protect my bags.  Hope your dress and bag survived the dangers of lunch.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Hi there Kendie.  Where to start?  First off,  your bag is super cool and edgy and I love it!!  Second, your dress is beautiful and I love the print!   The rain, well that is most unfortunate.   I have done the same thing to protect my bags.  Hope your dress and bag survived the dangers of lunch.


Smooches & thank you dearest!! Did i mention that was also the first time wearing my dress, in addition to the bag. It's Kate Spade...her fun sleeveless Flamingo print (although I'm sure that's not for everyone!) The dress is definitely in worse shape than my bag (& that's ok!)


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Ditto! I second that DM ... We are major major homebodies! Like in the Wizard of Oz, " there's no place like home, there's no place like home!"
> 
> So today I took my Valentino Glamlock out for the first time & what an event. We were eating outdoors at my favorite restaurant for lunch & out of nowhere major unexpected downpour [emoji51][emoji299]️! Ahh! Lucky the veranda had umbrellas so I kept my new bag on my lap under my big cloth napkin to protect it but I did end up getting soaked & my dry clean dress is a total mess! Gotta love Mother Nature [emoji14]



What a gorgeous bag and lovely dress (I knew it was a KS before I saw your recent post)!   Yikes, Mother Nature testing our love for pretty purses and dresses!  Glad your bag is ok. Your dress should be ok after it dries -- perhaps a trip to the dry cleaner can freshen it up?   Overall, glad your lunch turned out fine despite mother nature's intervention.  Hoping for sunshine for you tomorrow.


----------



## Dextersmom

Swapped out my Town for this Chanel chevron WOC for dinner tonight.  I tucked the chain inside and wore it as a clutch.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Swapped out my Town for this Chanel chevron WOC for dinner tonight.  I tucked the chain inside and wore it as a clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411913
> View attachment 3411914


Oh DM, that is one BEAUTIFUL bag!  I like how you stay glam and go from day to night by changing bag/accessories -- what awesome treasures you must have in your closet .


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Oh DM, that is one BEAUTIFUL bag!  I like how you stay glam and go from day to night by changing bag/accessories -- what awesome treasures you must have in your closet .


I am itching to see her closet aka cave of treasures!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Swapped out my Town for this Chanel chevron WOC for dinner tonight.  I tucked the chain inside and wore it as a clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411913
> View attachment 3411914


If we had a contest, i'd voted for you in the nomination Miss Perfect Style 2016


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> If we had a contest, i'd voted for you in the nomination Miss Perfect Style 2016





Iamminda said:


> Oh DM, that is one BEAUTIFUL bag!  I like how you stay glam and go from day to night by changing bag/accessories -- what awesome treasures you must have in your closet .





ksuromax said:


> I am itching to see her closet aka cave of treasures!



IM & ksuromax, thank you so much!!  Your comments are so sweet that they literally brought tears to my eyes!  Thank you for the love.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> IM & ksuromax, thank you so much!!  Your comments are so sweet that they literally brought tears to my eyes!  Thank you for the love.


Welcome, Darling!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> IM & ksuromax, thank you so much!!  Your comments are so sweet that they literally brought tears to my eyes!  Thank you for the love.



You are most welcome!  Just telling it like it is 



ksuromax said:


> I am itching to see her closet aka cave of treasures!



Me too -- bet I can spend hours playing there.



ksuromax said:


> If we had a contest, i'd voted for you in the nomination Miss Perfect Style 2016



Another vote for DM!


----------



## Dextersmom

Going out with my Chanel chevron Reissue, Free People dress, Lucky Brand sandals (they are on sale for a ridiculous price online at Lucky - I bought 3 colors!!) and my new necklace purchased in a darling boutique (Sisters) in Yountville.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Going out with my Chanel chevron Reissue, Free People dress, Lucky Brand sandals (they are on sale for a ridiculous price online at Lucky - I bought 3 colors!!) and my new necklace purchased in a darling boutique (Sisters) in Yountville.
> View attachment 3412513
> View attachment 3412514
> View attachment 3412515



This dress is so darn cute!  The whole outfit -- 100% bellissimo!   Gosh I don't know which Chanel bag of yours I like better -- today's or yesterday's -- guess I like them both a lot.   Hope you had a great afternoon out.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> This dress is so darn cute!  The whole outfit -- 100% bellissimo!   Gosh I don't know which Chanel bag of yours I like better -- today's or yesterday's -- guess I like them both a lot.   Hope you had a great afternoon out.



You are so sweet IM....thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Jimmy Choo suede hobo today with shorts from Anthropologie (their own brand labeled Pilcro with the perfect amount of stretch
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 ) and Stuart Weitzman sandals.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Jimmy Choo suede hobo today with shorts from Anthropologie (their own brand labeled Pilcro with the perfect amount of stretch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413267
> View attachment 3413268
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and Stuart Weitzman sandals.


You know I love this hobo!   Looking good!  I almost bought a t shirt with feather print last week.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> You know I love this hobo!   Looking good!  I almost bought a t shirt with feather print last week.



Thanks IM!!  We have the same taste.  I got this feather tank in Yountville in Sister's Boutique.  They have the cutest clothes and jewelry.


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Jimmy Choo suede hobo today with shorts from Anthropologie (their own brand labeled Pilcro with the perfect amount of stretch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413267
> View attachment 3413268
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and Stuart Weitzman sandals.



What a gorgeous hobo, love the fringe!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> What a gorgeous hobo, love the fringe!



Thank you JB!


----------



## jellyv

Dextersmom said:


> Jimmy Choo suede hobo today:



Love this bag! Gorgeous and interesting!


----------



## LostInBal

Dextersmom said:


> Going out with my Chanel chevron Reissue, Free People dress, Lucky Brand sandals (they are on sale for a ridiculous price online at Lucky - I bought 3 colors!!) and my new necklace purchased in a darling boutique (Sisters) in Yountville.
> View attachment 3412513
> View attachment 3412514
> View attachment 3412515


Love the whole combo!


----------



## LostInBal

Dextersmom said:


> Jimmy Choo suede hobo today with shorts from Anthropologie (their own brand labeled Pilcro with the perfect amount of stretch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413267
> View attachment 3413268
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and Stuart Weitzman sandals.


And this one is amazing as well!!


----------



## Dextersmom

jellyv said:


> Love this bag! Gorgeous and interesting!



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

aalinne_72 said:


> Love the whole combo!



Thank you aalinne!


----------



## Dextersmom

aalinne_72 said:


> And this one is amazing as well!!



Thanks again!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Jimmy Choo suede hobo today with shorts from Anthropologie (their own brand labeled Pilcro with the perfect amount of stretch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413267
> View attachment 3413268
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and Stuart Weitzman sandals.


That bag is boho chic perfection & so are lovely YOU! (damn, those legs girl!)


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> That bag is boho chic perfection & so are lovely YOU! (damn, those legs girl!)



Thank you so much Kendie!!  Come over to my house and you can walk with me!  I have a wicked 40 minute uphill walk I do and also a 1 hour downhill walk to the beach.   Oh and to clarify I do not do both in one day, I alternate.


----------



## ksuromax

Bottega Veneta in Carmino, if I didn't know the year of 'birth' I wouldn't tell it is not brand new! Absolutely mint condition, all tags in place and mirror is still in stiff envelope (NOT used literally)


----------



## Kendie26

WOWEE that color is ridiculous gorgeous... It's so lush! Yum! Congrats ksuromax![emoji39][emoji8][emoji106][emoji322][emoji119]


----------



## new_to_lv

Black Proenza Schoulder PS1 Tiny Fringe. I love it [emoji177]


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta in Carmino, if I didn't know the year of 'birth' I wouldn't tell it is not brand new! Absolutely mint condition, all tags in place and mirror is still in stiff envelope (NOT used literally)



Love this gorgeous color!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

new_to_lv said:


> Black Proenza Schoulder PS1 Tiny Fringe. I love it [emoji177]
> View attachment 3413896



Congrats on this fringed beauty! I love fringes!


----------



## ksuromax

new_to_lv said:


> Black Proenza Schoulder PS1 Tiny Fringe. I love it [emoji177]
> View attachment 3413896


Oh, those fringes.... lovely bag!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> WOWEE that color is ridiculous gorgeous... It's so lush! Yum! Congrats ksuromax![emoji39][emoji8][emoji106][emoji322][emoji119]


Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta in Carmino, if I didn't know the year of 'birth' I wouldn't tell it is not brand new! Absolutely mint condition, all tags in place and mirror is still in stiff envelope (NOT used literally)



Gorgeous bag and the prettiest color ever!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this fringed beauty! I love fringes!



+1


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous bag and the prettiest color ever!!! Congrats!!


Thank you, Darling


----------



## Dextersmom

Last week while in Napa, my SA texted me a pic of this Chanel mini flap in lambskin with shiny ruthenium hardware.  I said yes and picked up my new little beauty today.  This is my first mini and I know that it won't be my last.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Last week while in Napa, my SA texted me a pic of this Chanel mini flap in lambskin with shiny ruthenium hardware.  I said yes and picked up my new little beauty today.  This is my first mini and I know that it won't be my last.


Congrats on this little beauty!  I am loving this ruthenium hardware.  Looks great on you.  How much does it hold?  Perhaps a wallet, keys, phone and various little items?  Like your tank top too.  Enjoy this gorgeous new bag!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Last week while in Napa, my SA texted me a pic of this Chanel mini flap in lambskin with shiny ruthenium hardware.  I said yes and picked up my new little beauty today.  This is my first mini and I know that it won't be my last.



[emoji322][emoji106][emoji173]️Out of this world fab DM[emoji76][emoji76]!! Many Congrats & I know you'll have lots of beautiful ensembles to wear with her!! I adore mini's & she is just gorgeous[emoji4][emoji126]


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this little beauty!  I am loving this ruthenium hardware.  Looks great on you.  How much does it hold?  Perhaps a wallet, keys, phone and various little items?  Like your tank top too.  Enjoy this gorgeous new bag!



Thank you IM!  You are correct, as usual.  It will hold a small wallet, keys, phone, lip balm and gloss.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji322][emoji106][emoji173]️Out of this world fab DM[emoji76][emoji76]!! Many Congrats & I know you'll have lots of beautiful ensembles to wear with her!! I adore mini's & she is just gorgeous[emoji4][emoji126]



Thank you my friend. I love how lightweight it is.


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta in Carmino, if I didn't know the year of 'birth' I wouldn't tell it is not brand new! Absolutely mint condition, all tags in place and mirror is still in stiff envelope (NOT used literally)


What a beautiful colour, congrats! 


new_to_lv said:


> Black Proenza Schoulder PS1 Tiny Fringe. I love it [emoji177]
> View attachment 3413896


Pretty, love the fringe! 


Dextersmom said:


> Last week while in Napa, my SA texted me a pic of this Chanel mini flap in lambskin with shiny ruthenium hardware.  I said yes and picked up my new little beauty today.  This is my first mini and I know that it won't be my last.



Absolutely gorgeous! Congrats!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> What a beautiful colour, congrats!
> 
> Pretty, love the fringe!
> 
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous! Congrats!!!



Thank you JB!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Going out with my Chanel chevron Reissue, Free People dress, Lucky Brand sandals (they are on sale for a ridiculous price online at Lucky - I bought 3 colors!!) and my new necklace purchased in a darling boutique (Sisters) in Yountville. [emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412513
> View attachment 3412514
> View attachment 3412515


Love love love this look! So pretty and feminine.


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> Love love love this look! So pretty and feminine.



Thanks rx!


----------



## Dextersmom

Went to Laguna Beach for the day and brought my new mini with me.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Went to Laguna Beach for the day and brought my new mini with me.
> View attachment 3415601



Yeah for new bag!  You look great!   Hope it was a fun day!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Yeah for new bag!  You look great!   Hope it was a fun day!



Thanks IM!  We had a super fun day.


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Went to Laguna Beach for the day and brought my new mini with me.
> View attachment 3415601



Beautiful! Looks great on you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful! Looks great on you!



Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Not a purse but arm candy still...
I have very small skinny wrists thus I tend to  gravitate towards delicate fine jewellery. I like to pair small brills below  my chunky well-loved watch.
Here's the trio I got this month!


----------



## rx4dsoul

The floral bracelet fits...the white gold is a bit loose and the yellow gold tennis bracelet wont stay on my wrist but I was finally able to have it adjusted and wore it for the first time today! As you can see i have absolutely no qualms about mixing arm metals.


----------



## Kendie26

rx4dsoul said:


> Not a purse but arm candy still...
> I have very small skinny wrists thus I tend to  gravitate towards delicate fine jewellery. I like to pair small brills below  my chunky well-loved watch.
> Here's the trio I got this month!


Very, VERY pretty rx! I'm just like you, I prefer smaller/thinner/more dainty chains stacked up like this. Sadly I do not like thicker/chunkier things on my wrist. Congrats...they look great together!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Went to Laguna Beach for the day and brought my new mini with me.
> View attachment 3415601


This just goes to show how versatile a mini is....love your look as usual DM!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kendie26 said:


> Very, VERY pretty rx! I'm just like you, I prefer smaller/thinner/more dainty chains stacked up like this. Sadly I do not like thicker/chunkier things on my wrist. Congrats...they look great together!


Thank you Kendie!


----------



## Dextersmom

I love your bracelets rx!!  They are beautiful on their own, but look so lovely together. 



rx4dsoul said:


> Not a purse but arm candy still...
> I have very small skinny wrists thus I tend to  gravitate towards delicate fine jewellery. I like to pair small brills below  my chunky well-loved watch.
> Here's the trio I got this month!


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> The floral bracelet fits...the white gold is a bit loose and the yellow gold tennis bracelet wont stay on my wrist but I was finally able to have it adjusted and wore it for the first time today! As you can see i have absolutely no qualms about mixing arm metals.



LOVE!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> This just goes to show how versatile a mini is....love your look as usual DM!



Thanks Kendie.


----------



## Jaidybug

rx4dsoul said:


> Not a purse but arm candy still...
> I have very small skinny wrists thus I tend to  gravitate towards delicate fine jewellery. I like to pair small brills below  my chunky well-loved watch.
> Here's the trio I got this month!





rx4dsoul said:


> The floral bracelet fits...the white gold is a bit loose and the yellow gold tennis bracelet wont stay on my wrist but I was finally able to have it adjusted and wore it for the first time today! As you can see i have absolutely no qualms about mixing arm metals.



Beautiful bracelets!


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel mini again today, with a skirt from Anthro and a pair of DVF sandals.


----------



## Iamminda

rx4dsoul said:


> Not a purse but arm candy still...
> I have very small skinny wrists thus I tend to  gravitate towards delicate fine jewellery. I like to pair small brills below  my chunky well-loved watch.
> Here's the trio I got this month!



I love all your bracelets -- so pretty and feminine!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Chanel mini again today, with a skirt from Anthro and a pair of DVF sandals.
> View attachment 3416212
> View attachment 3416215



Great look rocking your new mini!  Loving your cobalt blue tank with those gorgeous sandals!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Great look rocking your new mini!  Loving your cobalt blue tank with those gorgeous sandals!



Thank you my dear IM!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Chanel mini again today, with a skirt from Anthro and a pair of DVF sandals.
> View attachment 3416212
> View attachment 3416215


Ok, now I'm being selfish again....I not only want your legs, but your arms too!!!!!! Your are beautiful


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Ok, now I'm being selfish again....I not only want your legs, but your arms too!!!!!! Your are beautiful



You and I are quite selfish  -- fighting over DM's gorgeous body parts.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> You and I are quite selfish  -- fighting over DM's gorgeous body parts.


hey hey hey you fun, fabulous sister friend...stop it!!!! I know I'd be happy with your gorgeous body parts too!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> hey hey hey you fun, fabulous sister friend...stop it!!!! I know I'd be happy with your gorgeous body parts too!!!



Thanks dear Kendie.  My "gorgeous" body parts only exist in my dreams .


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Ok, now I'm being selfish again....I not only want your legs, but your arms too!!!!!! Your are beautiful



Thank you dear Kendie and I have news for you - YOU are beautiful and I appreciate you.  Not a selfish bone in your body, imo.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Thanks dear Kendie.  My "gorgeous" body parts only exist in my dreams .


me too babe, me too....but I'm working on it! Dextersmom has me on vegetarian diet & green smoothies plus shockingly enough, my DH has pushed me to start excercising again WITH him (ugh, not the funnest) but at least he got my lazy butt moving again


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you dear Kendie and I have news for you - YOU are beautiful and I appreciate you.  Not a selfish bone in your body, imo.


aw, Love you woman! Back at you & then some


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> me too babe, me too....but I'm working on it! Dextersmom has me on vegetarian diet & green smoothies plus shockingly enough, my DH has pushed me to start excercising again WITH him (ugh, not the funnest) but at least he got my lazy butt moving again



That's great that you started exercising with your DH again!   I need to get my lazy (& ever increasing) butt moving agin too.


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Chanel mini again today, with a skirt from Anthro and a pair of DVF sandals.
> View attachment 3416212
> View attachment 3416215



Lovely Ootd, beautiful bag and sandals!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Lovely Ootd, beautiful bag and sandals!



Thank you JB!


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out into this hot and humid day with my Chanel Reissue, worn with a 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 tee and shorts from Anthro and SE sandals.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out into this hot and humid day with my Chanel Reissue, worn with a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tee and shorts from Anthro and SE sandals.



You do casual chic so well!   Hope you had a great (and not overly hot) day.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> You do casual chic so well!   Hope you had a great (and not overly hot) day.



Thank you IM!


----------



## Dextersmom

Wore this Butterfly Dropout dress out to dinner tonight with my little Fendi Pochette (I tucked the chain inside).


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wore this Butterfly Dropout dress out to dinner tonight with my little Fendi Pochette (I tucked the chain inside).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417789
> View attachment 3417790



Beyond Gorgeous!  The dress and you.  Great accessories too.   It's always so fun to see your lovely OOTD -- like seeing your college roommate friend get ready to go out (Thanks DM!).


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beyond Gorgeous!  The dress and you.  Great accessories too.   It's always so fun to see your lovely OOTD -- like seeing your college roommate friend get ready to go out (Thanks DM!).



Thank you IM!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Wore this Butterfly Dropout dress out to dinner tonight with my little Fendi Pochette (I tucked the chain inside).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417789
> View attachment 3417790


You always, always, ALWAYS look so chic, pretty, elegant, beautiful, etc etc etc!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> You always, always, ALWAYS look so chic, pretty, elegant, beautiful, etc etc etc!



Thank you so much Kendie!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out into this hot and humid day with my Chanel Reissue, worn with a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tee and shorts from Anthro and SE sandals.





Dextersmom said:


> Wore this Butterfly Dropout dress out to dinner tonight with my little Fendi Pochette (I tucked the chain inside).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417789
> View attachment 3417790



Beautiful bags and outfits DM!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful bags and outfits DM!!



Thanks so much JB!


----------



## Jaidybug

Purchased the Alexander Wang Darcy Hobo in Beet from the Nordstrom sale. In love with the colour!


----------



## muchstuff

Jaidybug said:


> Purchased the Alexander Wang Darcy Hobo in Beet from the Nordstrom sale. In love with the colour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419672
> View attachment 3419673



Bloody gorgeous Jaidy...I just sold my beet Rocco to a good friend because it killed my shoulder but I'm going to rebuy it in a Rockie. IMHO it's the best colour AW has ever put out (Well, beet, iodine, that particular colour palette. This looks a bit darker than mine was). Congrats!


----------



## Iamminda

Jaidybug said:


> Purchased the Alexander Wang Darcy Hobo in Beet from the Nordstrom sale. In love with the colour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419672
> View attachment 3419673



Congrats on this beautiful hobo!   Love this color.  I never knew that he made studded hobos.  Enjoy!


----------



## Jaidybug

muchstuff said:


> Bloody gorgeous Jaidy...I just sold my beet Rocco to a good friend because it killed my shoulder but I'm going to rebuy it in a Rockie. IMHO it's the best colour AW has ever put out (Well, beet, iodine, that particular colour palette. This looks a bit darker than mine was). Congrats!


Thank you muchstuff! I love the colour, it's perfect IMO. Yes, the Rocco is HEAVY! I expected the Darcy to be heavy too, but it really isn't (especially compared to Rocco). Hope you do get this colour in the Rockie[emoji3]


Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this beautiful hobo!   Love this color.  I never knew that he made studded hobos.  Enjoy!


Thank you Iamminda! He also made the fabulous hobo bag with studs called Morgan, but it's no longer in production.


----------



## Kendie26

Jaidybug said:


> Purchased the Alexander Wang Darcy Hobo in Beet from the Nordstrom sale. In love with the colour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419672
> View attachment 3419673


Awesome bag, most awesome color....looks really great & stylish on you JB! Congrats


----------



## ksuromax

Jaidybug said:


> Purchased the Alexander Wang Darcy Hobo in Beet from the Nordstrom sale. In love with the colour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419672
> View attachment 3419673


oh, my! just look at these pebbles and wrinkles! great bag, enjoy!


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> Awesome bag, most awesome color....looks really great & stylish on you JB! Congrats


Thank you so much Kendie![emoji4]


ksuromax said:


> oh, my! just look at these pebbles and wrinkles! great bag, enjoy!


Thanks ksuromax! I love the pebbled leather[emoji3]


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Purchased the Alexander Wang Darcy Hobo in Beet from the Nordstrom sale. In love with the colour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419672
> View attachment 3419673



What a gorgeous bag JB!!!  I love it!!  The color and leather looks so rich and yummy!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> What a gorgeous bag JB!!!  I love it!!  The color and leather looks so rich and yummy!



Thank you DM![emoji3]


----------



## ksuromax

My first BV Knot, love it to the moon and back!


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> My first BV Knot, love it to the moon and back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421126
> View attachment 3421128



So pretty, love the knot detail on the top


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> My first BV Knot, love it to the moon and back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421126
> View attachment 3421128



Congrats!!  It is so gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> My first BV Knot, love it to the moon and back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421126
> View attachment 3421128


Congrats on this lovely BV.  Enjoy!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Congrats!!  It is so gorgeous!


Thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my Chanel caviar WOC
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 with these sparkly Steve Madden sandals.  It just felt like a black and gold day today.


----------



## Dextersmom

It finally happened!!!  Today my very first h bag arrived!!  I could have kissed the Fedex man (but I didn't)!  I am very excited to share you with you my brand new Hermes Gold Evelyne in PM and oh, as you can see, Walter also loves Hermes.   You guys, as Bal lovers you will appreciate this - the leather is so soft, so incredibly smooshy, it really feels like butter... and this may sound weird, but if you have the chance to touch one, please do.  You will see what I mean.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Chanel caviar WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421371
> View attachment 3421372
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with these sparkly Steve Madden sandals.  It just felt like a black and gold day today.



Gorgeous!  Black and gold make such a classy combo.  Enjoy your lovely summer day.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous!  Black and gold make such a classy combo.  Enjoy your lovely summer day.



Thank you IM!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> It finally happened!!!  Today my very first h bag arrived!!  I could have kissed the Fedex man (but I didn't)!  I am very excited to share you with you my brand new Hermes Gold Evelyne in PM and oh, as you can see, Walter also loves Hermes.   You guys, as Bal lovers you will appreciate this - the leather is so soft, so incredibly smooshy, it really feels like butter... and this may sound weird, but if you have the chance to touch one, please do.  You will see what I mean.


Just saw this post.  Yeah!  Congrats on your lovely Evelyne!  This is the one Hermes bag that I can see myself carrying since I dress casually.  The leather looks amazing!   So many beautiful colors to choose from -- how did you decide on the gold?  Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## Dextersmom

Thank you IM.  I am thrilled with it.  I can see why everyone raves about the quality because every stitch, every grain of leather looks perfect.  The Gold is such a deep, rich tan that it just caught my eye and I couldn't stop thinking about it.  You are right, though, there are many beautiful colors to choose from.  There was also one called Tomato red that I thought was beautiful.  I think also over the years, I have seen women out and about with the Gold and have admired it from afar and so when I had the opportunity to get my own, it is the color that I thought of first.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> It finally happened!!!  Today my very first h bag arrived!!  I could have kissed the Fedex man (but I didn't)!  I am very excited to share you with you my brand new Hermes Gold Evelyne in PM and oh, as you can see, Walter also loves Hermes.   You guys, as Bal lovers you will appreciate this - the leather is so soft, so incredibly smooshy, it really feels like butter... and this may sound weird, but if you have the chance to touch one, please do.  You will see what I mean.


Wear it in good health! Leather is fab!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> My first BV Knot, love it to the moon and back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421126
> View attachment 3421128


Congrats ksuromax....those knots are so elegant & pretty. Enjoy


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> It finally happened!!!  Today my very first h bag arrived!!  I could have kissed the Fedex man (but I didn't)!  I am very excited to share you with you my brand new Hermes Gold Evelyne in PM and oh, as you can see, Walter also loves Hermes.   You guys, as Bal lovers you will appreciate this - the leather is so soft, so incredibly smooshy, it really feels like butter... and this may sound weird, but if you have the chance to touch one, please do.  You will see what I mean.


This is yet another crazy fabulous bag....it looks made just for you with how perfect it fits/molds on your lovely body! CONGRATS DM!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Wear it in good health! Leather is fab!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> This is yet another crazy fabulous bag....it looks made just for you with how perfect it fits/molds on your lovely body! CONGRATS DM!



Thank you my friend!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Chanel caviar WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421371
> View attachment 3421372
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with these sparkly Steve Madden sandals.  It just felt like a black and gold day today.


Stunning Chanel! [emoji173]️


Dextersmom said:


> It finally happened!!!  Today my very first h bag arrived!!  I could have kissed the Fedex man (but I didn't)!  I am very excited to share you with you my brand new Hermes Gold Evelyne in PM and oh, as you can see, Walter also loves Hermes.   You guys, as Bal lovers you will appreciate this - the leather is so soft, so incredibly smooshy, it really feels like butter... and this may sound weird, but if you have the chance to touch one, please do.  You will see what I mean.



Congrats on your first Hermes! Lovely choice! I was admiring that exact bag when I was walking behind a lady at the mall who was carrying this bag today, love it!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Stunning Chanel! [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> Congrats on your first Hermes! Lovely choice! I was admiring that exact bag when I was walking behind a lady at the mall who was carrying this bag today, love it!!!



Thank you so much Jaidybug!!  How funny that you saw someone carrying an Evelyne today... and that is just how it started for me.  I started noticing it and admired it a little more every time I would see one out and about.


----------



## Dextersmom

Wore my new Evelyne out today and I love everything about it.  I also love that I have quite a few sandals in my closet that match perfectly,
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 including these Dior one's I've had forever.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wore my new Evelyne out today and I love everything about it.  I also love that I have quite a few sandals in my closet that match perfectly,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422821
> View attachment 3422822
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> including these Dior one's I've had forever.



I really love this bag!   It looks so good on you!   And the sandals go great with it.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I really love this bag!   It looks so good on you!   And the sandals go great with it.



Thanks so much IM!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Wore my new Evelyne out today and I love everything about it.  I also love that I have quite a few sandals in my closet that match perfectly,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422821
> View attachment 3422822
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> including these Dior one's I've had forever.


I totally LOVE crossbody bags on you DM, & your new H is no exception....fits you perfectly & that color is fantastic! Love the skirt & sandals (as always)


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Currently I'm mad on sunnies ...


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Wore my new Evelyne out today and I love everything about it.  I also love that I have quite a few sandals in my closet that match perfectly,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422821
> View attachment 3422822
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> including these Dior one's I've had forever.


Looks great on you, love the sandals too! 


Pollie-Jean said:


> Currently I'm mad on sunnies ...


Great collection!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> I totally LOVE crossbody bags on you DM, & your new H is no exception....fits you perfectly & that color is fantastic! Love the skirt & sandals (as always)



Thank you Kendie!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Looks great on you, love the sandals too!
> 
> Great collection!



Thank you JB!


----------



## Dextersmom

I love them all! 



Pollie-Jean said:


> Currently I'm mad on sunnies ...





Jaidybug said:


> Looks great on you, love the sandals too!
> 
> Great collection!


----------



## Dextersmom

Running out with my Chanel mini today.


----------



## Kendie26

Couldn't resist my 1st pair of Chanel sunnies! 2016 Bijoux Camelia collection. Such a pretty case too, & even side/arm covers! [emoji173]️[emoji4]As always, thank you  for letting me share dear Bal friends!


----------



## Kendie26

Pollie-Jean said:


> Currently I'm mad on sunnies ...



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji106]-we are in same sunnie wave length Pollie-Jean as I just bought some today too! Yours are all stunning!! [emoji322][emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Couldn't resist my 1st pair of Chanel sunnies! 2016 Bijoux Camelia collection. Such a pretty case too, & even side/arm covers! [emoji173]️[emoji4]As always, thank you  for letting me share dear Bal friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423578
> View attachment 3423579
> View attachment 3423581
> View attachment 3423583



Those are stylish -- loving the gold detailing on the sides.  And the case--wow!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Running out with my Chanel mini today.
> View attachment 3423448


Very cute look.  I like how you changed your hair!  Is your hair naturally wavy?  If so, lucky you


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Couldn't resist my 1st pair of Chanel sunnies! 2016 Bijoux Camelia collection. Such a pretty case too, & even side/arm covers! [emoji173]️[emoji4]As always, thank you  for letting me share dear Bal friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423578
> View attachment 3423579
> View attachment 3423581
> View attachment 3423583



Those are really beautiful!!  I love them and the gorgeous case is a nice touch!!  Congrats my friend!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Very cute look.  I like how you changed your hair!  Is your hair naturally wavy?  If so, lucky you



Thank you IM!!  I don't blow dry my hair and simply let it air dry, so it definitely has some body to it.  I got a hair cut and she flat ironed my hair for fun afterwards, so that it what you see in this pic.


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Running out with my Chanel mini today.
> View attachment 3423448


Gorgeous!!! 


Kendie26 said:


> Couldn't resist my 1st pair of Chanel sunnies! 2016 Bijoux Camelia collection. Such a pretty case too, & even side/arm covers! [emoji173]️[emoji4]As always, thank you  for letting me share dear Bal friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423578
> View attachment 3423579
> View attachment 3423581
> View attachment 3423583


Pretty sunnies, and I love the case too![emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Gorgeous!!!
> 
> Pretty sunnies, and I love the case too![emoji4]



Thank you Jaidybug!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Jaidybug said:


> Great collection!





Dextersmom said:


> I love them all!



Thank you 



Kendie26 said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji106]-we are in same sunnie wave length Pollie-Jean as I just bought some today too! Yours are all stunning!! [emoji322][emoji4]


Thank you, Kendie ! I love the Chanel cases too


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Those are stylish -- loving the gold detailing on the sides.  And the case--wow!





Dextersmom said:


> Those are really beautiful!!  I love them and the gorgeous case is a nice touch!!  Congrats my friend!





Jaidybug said:


> Gorgeous!!!
> 
> Pretty sunnies, and I love the case too![emoji4]


Kind thanks to you all, dearest Iamminda, DM & JB! Triple hugs to you. My favorite sunglasses were on their last leg & I wasn't seeking out Chanel but when I saw them in person, whoa! They truly are prettier in person. The the salesgirl explained the detailed process how they made the camelia flower arms & only 15 stores nationally got them so I figured if I loved them I bet grab them now since they only got 1 pair (because of the detailed process in making them)


----------



## Dextersmom

Another day with my Evel
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 yne and I took a pic of everything I have inside of it right now.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Another day with my Evel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3424413
> View attachment 3424414
> View attachment 3424415
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yne and I took a pic of everything I have inside of it right now.


You look great!  What a pretty dress!   I like those wedges -- I see what you mean by your new purse matching quite a few pair of your shoes : ).


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Another day with my Evel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3424413
> View attachment 3424414
> View attachment 3424415
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yne and I took a pic of everything I have inside of it right now.



Love your dress, your bag and shoes are a perfect match!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> You look great!  What a pretty dress!   I like those wedges -- I see what you mean by your new purse matching quite a few pair of your shoes : ).



Thank you IM!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Love your dress, your bag and shoes are a perfect match!



Thank you JB!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Another day with my Evel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3424413
> View attachment 3424414
> View attachment 3424415
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yne and I took a pic of everything I have inside of it right now.


Super sweet dress & wedges! (I want them too, Miss size 8!!) Great seeing your inerds of your new Evelyne! (go Chanel inside your bag!~tehehe)


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Super sweet dress & wedges! (I want them too, Miss size 8!!) Great seeing your inerds of your new Evelyne! (go Chanel inside your bag!~tehehe)



Thank you my sweet friend!


----------



## Dextersmom

Meeting friends for dinner and using my one and only YSL bag.  This was my first WOC (wallet on chain) and I love it because unlike Chanel, this chain can be removed and is roomier inside than it looks.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Meeting friends for dinner and using my one and only YSL bag.  This was my first WOC (wallet on chain) and I love it because unlike Chanel, this chain can be removed and is roomier inside than it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3424974
> View attachment 3424975


Another beautiful look, DM.  What a gorgeous bag!  And I love your pretty lace came-top.   And yet another pretty nook with pretty tile work.   What I would give for a virtual tour of your house .


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Meeting friends for dinner and using my one and only YSL bag.  This was my first WOC (wallet on chain) and I love it because unlike Chanel, this chain can be removed and is roomier inside than it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3424974
> View attachment 3424975


So elegant! Are you sure you are not a professional model DM?! That tile work is divine....love the colors. I'm with Iamminda on the virtual (or in person-tehehe) house tour! What time works best for you?! hahaha
@Iamminda


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Meeting friends for dinner and using my one and only YSL bag.  This was my first WOC (wallet on chain) and I love it because unlike Chanel, this chain can be removed and is roomier inside than it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3424974
> View attachment 3424975



Looking beautiful DM, that bag is lovely and classy[emoji3]


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Another beautiful look, DM.  What a gorgeous bag!  And I love your pretty lace came-top.   And yet another pretty nook with pretty tile work.   What I would give for a virtual tour of your house .



Thanks IM!!  You are very kind.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> So elegant! Are you sure you are not a professional model DM?! That tile work is divine....love the colors. I'm with Iamminda on the virtual (or in person-tehehe) house tour! What time works best for you?! hahaha
> @Iamminda



You are so sweet and funny!!  Thank you Kendie.


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Looking beautiful DM, that bag is lovely and classy[emoji3]



Thank you so much jB!!  I appreciate it!


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my red Gucci Disco today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my red Gucci Disco today.
> View attachment 3425848


Looking good, DM.  You are definitely my style icon.  Just the other day while shopping, I saw a fringy vest cover up and I remembered how great you look in yours and thought maybe I should try it


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Looking good, DM.  You are definitely my style icon.  Just the other day while shopping, I saw a fringy vest cover up and I remembered how great you look in yours and thought maybe I should try it



Thanks IM!!  Please, my friend, tell me that you tried it on!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Thanks IM!!  Please, my friend, tell me that you tried it on!



I did but because I am a shorty and maybe I didn't have the right top/bottoms on, it did not look good on me .   Perhaps I need to find one that is the right length.  Or perhaps I need to borrow your gorgeous gams .   But it's on my radar now.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my red Gucci Disco today.
> View attachment 3425848


You rock it girl!!!! I still dont have any gg disco yet  hmm lately I really adore RED bags!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> You rock it girl!!!! I still dont have any gg disco yet  hmm lately I really adore RED bags!!!!



Thank you Auvina!


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out to dinner with my Chanel Stingray WOC.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out to dinner with my Chanel Stingray WOC. [emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426114
> View attachment 3426115


Lovin all the silver touches!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out to dinner with my Chanel Stingray WOC.
> View attachment 3426114
> View attachment 3426115


Just beautiful, DM.  Such a shimmery glamorous look


----------



## Pollie-Jean

more sunnies


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out to dinner with my Chanel Stingray WOC.
> View attachment 3426114
> View attachment 3426115


you & Chanel to the moon & back!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> you & Chanel to the moon & back!!





rx4dsoul said:


> Lovin all the silver touches!





Iamminda said:


> Just beautiful, DM.  Such a shimmery glamorous look



Thank you so much my lovely Bal friends!!!  It was my first Chanel and it so special.


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel mini today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Chanel mini today.
> View attachment 3426733



Loving your cute tank and the whole look .  Thanks for taking the time to post -- it's so fun to look at your cute stuff.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Chanel mini today.
> View attachment 3426733



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️you know I'm a fan & diggin your mini! Super adorbs outfit.. I'm officially  in a spat with dear iamminda over your tank [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji106][emoji8]
@Iamminda


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️you know I'm a fan & diggin your mini! Super adorbs outfit.. I'm officially  in a spat with dear iamminda over your tank [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji106][emoji8]
> @Iamminda


I am ready to rumble, dear Kendie


----------



## rx4dsoul

Iamminda said:


> I am ready to rumble, dear Kendie


I love the top! Count me in for a tag team


----------



## Iamminda

rx4dsoul said:


> I love the top! Count me in for a tag team



It's always us, the three musketeers, fighting over DM's cute stuff .


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> It's always us, the three musketeers, fighting over DM's cute stuff .



Ha! I [emoji173]️it..."fighting" [emoji135][emoji1320]with you & Rx is too fun


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Ha! I [emoji173]️it..."fighting" [emoji135][emoji1320]with you & Rx is too fun





Iamminda said:


> Loving your cute tank and the whole look .  Thanks for taking the time to post -- it's so fun to look at your cute stuff.





Kendie26 said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️you know I'm a fan & diggin your mini! Super adorbs outfit.. I'm officially  in a spat with dear iamminda over your tank [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji106][emoji8]
> @Iamminda





Iamminda said:


> I am ready to rumble, dear Kendie





rx4dsoul said:


> I love the top! Count me in for a tag team





Iamminda said:


> It's always us, the three musketeers, fighting over DM's cute stuff .



Good afternoon my beautiful Balenciaga friends!  I love you all and there is no need to fight, really,  because I will let you in on a little secret...this tank and others like it can be found at Bloomingdale's and it is their own label, Aqua, and they make really cute tops and dresses.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Good afternoon my beautiful Balenciaga friends!  I love you all and there is no need to fight, really,  because I will let you in on a little secret...this tank and others like it can be found at Bloomingdale's and it is their own label, Aqua, and they make really cute tops and dresses.



Yeah!   We can be twinsies, I mean, quadruplets, with the same tank!   Thanks for the info.


----------



## Kendie26

I bought this a while ago & haven't used it, so last night was first outting with Hermes Dogon in ruby color. It's mainly considered a wallet but I don't like it as a wallet, just as a clutch. It also has a nice removeable coin pouch inside. My dress is a crazy colorful print so I figured let me try it. Not sure I loved it but the clutch/wallet is a gorgeous color in real life, which is what attracted me to it[emoji324]


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> I bought this a while ago & haven't used it, so last night was first outting with Hermes Dogon in ruby color. It's mainly considered a wallet but I don't like it as a wallet, just as a clutch. It also has a nice removeable coin pouch inside. My dress is a crazy colorful print so I figured let me try it. Not sure I loved it but the clutch/wallet is a gorgeous color in real life, which is what attracted me to it[emoji324]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3427375


What a gorgeous Ruby color!   Your dress has such a fun and colorful print -- especially great for summer!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> I bought this a while ago & haven't used it, so last night was first outting with Hermes Dogon in ruby color. It's mainly considered a wallet but I don't like it as a wallet, just as a clutch. It also has a nice removeable coin pouch inside. My dress is a crazy colorful print so I figured let me try it. Not sure I loved it but the clutch/wallet is a gorgeous color in real life, which is what attracted me to it[emoji324]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3427375



The leather looks amazing and the color is beautiful!!  What a gorgeous, summery ensemble you have going on there!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out to dinner with my Chanel Stingray WOC.
> View attachment 3426114
> View attachment 3426115





Dextersmom said:


> Chanel mini today.
> View attachment 3426733



Drooling over your Chanel bags, you have a great collection!


----------



## Jaidybug

Pollie-Jean said:


> more sunnies



Those are cute!


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> I bought this a while ago & haven't used it, so last night was first outting with Hermes Dogon in ruby color. It's mainly considered a wallet but I don't like it as a wallet, just as a clutch. It also has a nice removeable coin pouch inside. My dress is a crazy colorful print so I figured let me try it. Not sure I loved it but the clutch/wallet is a gorgeous color in real life, which is what attracted me to it[emoji324]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3427375



So beautiful, leather looks fantastic!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Drooling over your Chanel bags, you have a great collection!



Thanks JB!!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> What a gorgeous Ruby color!   Your dress has such a fun and colorful print -- especially great for summer!





Dextersmom said:


> The leather looks amazing and the color is beautiful!!  What a gorgeous, summery ensemble you have going on there!





Jaidybug said:


> So beautiful, leather looks fantastic!


Triple thanks ladies!!! I really do need to make an effort to use it more for a small pop of color. And that dress is really the "wildest" or craziest print I own in all my wardrobe! (I don't say that as a good thing either...haha!)


----------



## ironic568

Dextersmom said:


> Chanel mini today.
> View attachment 3426733


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Dextersmom

ironic568 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Cheating today with my good old battlefield friend, Prada in smooth calf leather, which I love to bits! She has carried the whole world for me and still going strong!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 3428306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheating today with my good old battlefield friend, Prada in smooth calf leather, which I love to bits! She has carried the whole world for me and still going strong!



She looks yummy!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> She looks yummy!


She is old school Prada, thick, supple leather, totally different level of quality  same as Bbags of pre-2008 era


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 3428306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheating today with my good old battlefield friend, Prada in smooth calf leather, which I love to bits! She has carried the whole world for me and still going strong!


Prada rocks! & your furry too....Prada was really my 1st love & dive into finer/luxury bags so I'll always have a soft spot for them...yours is GREAT!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Prada rocks! & your furry too....Prada was really my 1st love & dive into finer/luxury bags so I'll always have a soft spot for them...yours is GREAT!


Thank you, Darling


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 3428306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheating today with my good old battlefield friend, Prada in smooth calf leather, which I love to bits! She has carried the whole world for me and still going strong!



Leather looks amazing! Love your furry fob too!


----------



## Dextersmom

Wore my Chanel mini today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wore my Chanel mini today.
> View attachment 3429370



Another beautiful summer look!   Your Chanel Mini is fast becoming your new favorite, isn't it?   Lovely bag!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Another beautiful summer look!   Your Chanel Mini is fast becoming your new favorite, isn't it?   Lovely bag!



Thanks iM!  Yes I really do love it.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Wore my Chanel mini today.
> View attachment 3429370


So chic (AGAIN!) That blouse is beautiful! I'd love to see it in person (& steal it of course!)


----------



## Kendie26

Bad, bad, BAD Kendie [emoji33]... After this one, I feel content & hope that my Chanel obsession simmers down! Just got her yesterday ~pre fall 2016 Beige chevron reissue ( 226 size) in aged calf. [emoji173]️Thanks for letting me share dear friends[emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> So chic (AGAIN!) That blouse is beautiful! I'd love to see it in person (& steal it of course!)



Thanks my friend!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Bad, bad, BAD Kendie [emoji33]... After this one, I feel content & hope that my Chanel obsession simmers down! Just got her yesterday ~pre fall 2016 Beige chevron reissue ( 226 size) in aged calf. [emoji173]️Thanks for letting me share dear friends[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429568
> View attachment 3429569
> View attachment 3429570



WOW!!! That is one beautiful Reissue!!  You have amazing taste!  Congrats on this very special and classic beauty...so happy for you.


----------



## PrincessBoaa

Getting to the Gucci Disco with my new like to me Red


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Wore my Chanel mini today.
> View attachment 3429370



Love that mini!


----------



## Jaidybug

PrincessBoaa said:


> Getting to the Gucci Disco with my new like to me Red
> View attachment 3429807



Lovely in red!


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> Bad, bad, BAD Kendie [emoji33]... After this one, I feel content & hope that my Chanel obsession simmers down! Just got her yesterday ~pre fall 2016 Beige chevron reissue ( 226 size) in aged calf. [emoji173]️Thanks for letting me share dear friends[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429568
> View attachment 3429569
> View attachment 3429570



What a beauty! [emoji7] Congrats!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Bad, bad, BAD Kendie [emoji33]... After this one, I feel content & hope that my Chanel obsession simmers down! Just got her yesterday ~pre fall 2016 Beige chevron reissue ( 226 size) in aged calf. [emoji173]️Thanks for letting me share dear friends[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429568
> View attachment 3429569
> View attachment 3429570


Oh wow, oh wow.  That is just beautiful.  And you photographed it beautifully with those lovely hydrangeas.  I need to make my way over there to "borrow" it my friend.


----------



## Iamminda

PrincessBoaa said:


> Getting to the Gucci Disco with my new like to me Red
> View attachment 3429807



Love this in red.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## PrincessBoaa

Iamminda said:


> Love this in red.  Congrats and enjoy!


Thanks!!! I hope I don't have too many red bags in my collection now.. I just got a 06 rouge city... hahaha...


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Bad, bad, BAD Kendie [emoji33]... After this one, I feel content & hope that my Chanel obsession simmers down! Just got her yesterday ~pre fall 2016 Beige chevron reissue ( 226 size) in aged calf. [emoji173]️Thanks for letting me share dear friends[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429568
> View attachment 3429569
> View attachment 3429570


Oh My G .......Kendie.....this is seriously TDF reissue!!! I love love the color...it took my breath away!!! Huge huge congrats to you my dearest!!! Were you able to sleep last night after receiving this beauty???


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 3428306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheating today with my good old battlefield friend, Prada in smooth calf leather, which I love to bits! She has carried the whole world for me and still going strong!


Love it!! Its leather looks amazing!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Wore my Chanel mini today.
> View attachment 3429370


Just GORGEOUS!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Oh My G .......Kendie.....this is seriously TDF reissue!!! I love love the color...it took my breath away!!! Huge huge congrats to you my dearest!!! Were you able to sleep last night after receiving this beauty???


 She must have been sleeping with it! (Teddy retiered) personally, i would.... and i almost did with my HG Knot by BV


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Love it!! Its leather looks amazing!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> She must have been sleeping with it! (Teddy retiered) personally, i would.... and i almost did with my HG Knot by BV


Haahahhahaha when I received my last chanel, I was about to bring it in bed with me though!!! and my husband really had no idea about my obsession!!!)))


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Haahahhahaha when I received my last chanel, I was about to bring it in bed with me though!!! and my husband really had no idea about my obsession!!!)))


Unfortunately, mine does, so i could only stroke my knot 'good night', otherwise i was at risk to wake up at a rehab...


----------



## Iamminda

My lovely ladies, you are all so funny!  I like to touch and fondle my bags a lot but haven't progressed to sleeping with them.  Yet.   Guess I am slow. LOL


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> My lovely ladies, you are all so funny!  I like to touch and fondle my bags a lot but haven't progressed to sleeping with them.  Yet.   Guess I am slow. LOL


 IM, the most fun is yet to come!  hehehe


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> IM, the most fun is yet to come!  hehehe



Can't wait (lol).  You ladies are a bad influence on me .


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Can't wait (lol).  You ladies are a bad influence on me .


You are welcome!  hehe


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> WOW!!! That is one beautiful Reissue!!  You have amazing taste!  Congrats on this very special and classic beauty...so happy for you.





Jaidybug said:


> What a beauty! [emoji7] Congrats!





Iamminda said:


> Oh wow, oh wow.  That is just beautiful.  And you photographed it beautifully with those lovely hydrangeas.  I need to make my way over there to "borrow" it my friend.


THANKS bigtime to you 3 sweethearts! I am seriously wacko crazy kookoo over this bag! Thanks again DM for your thoughts/info!
Iamminda~you are welcome over ANYtime you'd like!! Love you all!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Oh My G .......Kendie.....this is seriously TDF reissue!!! I love love the color...it took my breath away!!! Huge huge congrats to you my dearest!!! Were you able to sleep last night after receiving this beauty???





ksuromax said:


> She must have been sleeping with it! (Teddy retiered) personally, i would.... and i almost did with my HG Knot by BV





Auvina15 said:


> Haahahhahaha when I received my last chanel, I was about to bring it in bed with me though!!! and my husband really had no idea about my obsession!!!)))





ksuromax said:


> Unfortunately, mine does, so i could only stroke my knot 'good night', otherwise i was at risk to wake up at a rehab...





Iamminda said:


> My lovely ladies, you are all so funny!  I like to touch and fondle my bags a lot but haven't progressed to sleeping with them.  Yet.   Guess I am slow. LOL



I am in serious HYSTERICS laughing over all of this! You gals are priceless & adore you all to smitherines! Some of the funniest stuff I've read on here....you NAUGHTY NAUGHTY GIRLS!!!! 
Auvina~I actually got next to NO sleep last night!
ksuromax~I see how your mind works & I like it!!! 
Iamminda~I'm also "slow"...I'll take bags out of dustcovers to stare at them, talk to them & gaze off into the sunset but I have yet to sleep with one of them, but hey there's a first time for everything!!
LOVE TO YOU ALL! xoxoxo


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Just GORGEOUS!!



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Thank you JB!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Love that mini!



Thank you JB!


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> My lovely ladies, you are all so funny!  I like to touch and fondle my bags a lot but haven't progressed to sleeping with them.  Yet.   Guess I am slow. LOL





Kendie26 said:


> I am in serious HYSTERICS laughing over all of this! You gals are priceless & adore you all to smitherines! Some of the funniest stuff I've read on here....you NAUGHTY NAUGHTY GIRLS!!!!
> Auvina~I actually got next to NO sleep last night!
> ksuromax~I see how your mind works & I like it!!!
> Iamminda~I'm also "slow"...I'll take bags out of dustcovers to stare at them, talk to them & gaze off into the sunset but I have yet to sleep with one of them, but hey there's a first time for everything!!
> LOVE TO YOU ALL! xoxoxo


 Hahahahha yes I was thinking about bringing my chanel bag(my baby) to bed with me that night just in case I woke up at middle of the night I would be able to touch and smell it before falling to sleep again.....LOL I just love my girls here too much!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

I can't stop using my mini and you may all get sick of it!!


----------



## Dextersmom

PrincessBoaa said:


> Getting to the Gucci Disco with my new like to me Red
> View attachment 3429807



Yeah!!  We are Gucci Disco twins!  Try stopping at just one.....it is such an awesome bag.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> I can't stop using my mini and you may all get sick of it!!
> View attachment 3430425


never ever sick of your mini, or any of your bags, clothes, etc BUT HEY HEY HEY I'm seeing a fine looking young lad in this pic! HI WALTER!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> never ever sick of your mini, or any of your bags, clothes, etc BUT HEY HEY HEY I'm seeing a fine looking young lad in this pic! HI WALTER!!!



Walter says hi right back!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I can't stop using my mini and you may all get sick of it!!
> View attachment 3430425



Loving loving loving this outfit of yours!  Is your tank purple or blue?   Of course, loving your Mini too.  If I had that mini, I wouldn't be able to stop wearing it either.  Keep them pretty pics coming pretty please .


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Loving loving loving this outfit of yours!  Is your tank purple or blue?   Of course, loving your Mini too.  If I had that mini, I wouldn't be able to stop wearing it either.  Keep them pretty pics coming pretty please .



Thank you my friend!!!  My tank is blue and it is from Banana Republic.


----------



## PrincessBoaa

Dextersmom said:


> Yeah!!  We are Gucci Disco twins!  Try stopping at just one.....it is such an awesome bag.


Yay!  Ahh I know =( I REALLY want the pale blush one next but its so hard to find!


----------



## Dextersmom

PrincessBoaa said:


> Yay!  Ahh I know =( I REALLY want the pale blush one next but its so hard to find!



Hopefully it will be restocked for you.  I have the rose beige and just love it.


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my Gold Evelyne today.  Happy Friday!!


----------



## Sunna

My newest bag;  Mulberry small satchel, in the classic color oak:


----------



## Iamminda

Sunna said:


> My newest bag;  Mulberry small satchel, in the classic color oak:
> 
> View attachment 3432100


Such a beautiful classic look!  Enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Gold Evelyne today.  Happy Friday!!
> View attachment 3432098



You look great!  This is just the perfect everyday bag.  Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> You look great!  This is just the perfect everyday bag.  Have a wonderful day!



Thanks IM!!  Hope you are having a great day yourself!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Gold Evelyne today.  Happy Friday!!
> View attachment 3432098


Me thinks this might be 1 of your favorites?? She suits you so wonderfully & molds perfectly to your graceful figure! LOVE that skirt too!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Me thinks this might be 1 of your favorites?? She suits you so wonderfully & molds perfectly to your graceful figure! LOVE that skirt too!!



Thank you so much my friend and hope you are enjoying your Friday!!


----------



## Kendie26

Using 1 of my most loved bags EVER- special [emoji173]️for my Mulberry mini Lily ( she's tiny but very functional!)


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Using 1 of my most loved bags EVER- special [emoji173]️for my Mulberry mini Lily ( she's tiny but very functional!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433603
> View attachment 3433604



Wow, what a pretty bag.  Is it kinda silverish grey?   And I love your accessories too.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Using 1 of my most loved bags EVER- special [emoji173]️for my Mulberry mini Lily ( she's tiny but very functional!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433603
> View attachment 3433604



So, so pretty and sparkly!!  I love it!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Gold Evelyne today.  Happy Friday!!
> View attachment 3432098


That Evelyne looks perfect on you! 


Sunna said:


> My newest bag;  Mulberry small satchel, in the classic color oak:
> 
> View attachment 3432100


Great classic colour!


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> Using 1 of my most loved bags EVER- special [emoji173]️for my Mulberry mini Lily ( she's tiny but very functional!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433603
> View attachment 3433604



So pretty! Love the colour!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> That Evelyne looks perfect on you!
> 
> Great classic colour!



Thank you JB!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Wow, what a pretty bag.  Is it kinda silverish grey?   And I love your accessories too.





Dextersmom said:


> So, so pretty and sparkly!!  I love it!





Jaidybug said:


> So pretty! Love the colour!


Thankyou so much sweet Bal gal trio (IM, DM, JB!) iamminda~the color is closer to the gold family but "gold" isn't a good descriptor (it's def not silver or greyish) Mulberry calls it "Mushroom Metallic"...it's super neutral, goes with everything & has the prettiest sheen to it. Of all my bags I've ever owned & probably will ever own, it will go down as 1 of my all-time favorites EVER....is just so special to me....thanks for appreciating her ladies!


----------



## Dextersmom

Summer is officially over (for me) and I am back to work full time today.  Took a little bit of summer to work with me, though,
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 in the form of my Gucci Tian tote.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Summer is officially over (for me) and I am back to work full time today.  Took a little bit of summer to work with me, though,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434543
> View attachment 3434544
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the form of my Gucci Tian tote.



I can't believe your summer is over already -- hope it was a nice and relaxing one.   You love very pretty and summery.  This is a great tote -- really like the red handles.  Enjoy your first day back at work.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I can't believe your summer is over already -- hope it was a nice and relaxing one.   You love very pretty and summery.  This is a great tote -- really like the red handles.  Enjoy your first day back at work.



Thank you IM!  I can't complain, working for a school district I get alot of time off and our district staggers the breaks throughout the year (2 weeks in October, 1 week in November, 2 weeks in December, 2 weeks in April & 8 weeks in the summer, though I do work a bit in the summer) so our students have less of a "chunk" of time off in the summer.  It works out well all around, imo.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Summer is officially over (for me) and I am back to work full time today.  Took a little bit of summer to work with me, though,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434543
> View attachment 3434544
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the form of my Gucci Tian tote.



Super snap & stylin as always! No doubt you are the chicest in the entire school district! [emoji8][emoji93][emoji119]


----------



## Kendie26

Ugh, um... I was "bad" again, but just a "little (?) bad!!"[emoji4] I needed a new key case that fits my business cards better than my current case.


----------



## Sunna

Kendie26 said:


> Ugh, um... I was "bad" again, but just a "little (?) bad!!"[emoji4] I needed a new key case that fits my business cards better than my current case.
> View attachment 3434908
> View attachment 3434910



Oooh;such a beautiful piece!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Ugh, um... I was "bad" again, but just a "little (?) bad!!"[emoji4] I needed a new key case that fits my business cards better than my current case.
> View attachment 3434908
> View attachment 3434910



Congrats on this pretty key case -- love it.  And love how pretty your flowers are -- can we have a garden party at your house?    Enjoy your new goody.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Super snap & stylin as always! No doubt you are the chicest in the entire school district! [emoji8][emoji93][emoji119]



Thank you my friend!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Ugh, um... I was "bad" again, but just a "little (?) bad!!"[emoji4] I needed a new key case that fits my business cards better than my current case.
> View attachment 3434908
> View attachment 3434910



It is a perfect little gem!!  Congrats!


----------



## Kendie26

Sunna said:


> Oooh;such a beautiful piece!!





Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this pretty key case -- love it.  And love how pretty your flowers are -- can we have a garden party at your house?    Enjoy your new goody.





Dextersmom said:


> It is a perfect little gem!!  Congrats!


Many thank you's ladies....she is a little gem DM & you are all welcome over ANYtime iamminda!!! Price of admission to gardens is that you help me weed! haahaha


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Ugh, um... I was "bad" again, but just a "little (?) bad!!"[emoji4] I needed a new key case that fits my business cards better than my current case.
> View attachment 3434908
> View attachment 3434910


It's cutiful! (Yes, i've invented a new word, and i like using it )


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> It's cutiful! (Yes, i've invented a new word, and i like using it )



Thank you darlin! I like your word!! Look forward to seeing your soon-to-be reveal for anniversary[emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you darlin! I like your word!! Look forward to seeing your soon-to-be reveal for anniversary[emoji4]


It's already out


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> It's already out



Hmm I'm missing it... I'll check over in BV


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Hmm I'm missing it... I'll check over in BV


Why in BV?  It's in Balenciaga


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Why in BV?  It's in Balenciaga



Omg I'm an idiot but I can't find it??!!! I've scrolled thru. Thought you said it was coming to you tomorrow (anniv gift from DH) thought that was a BV? I'm confused.. Sorry girl [emoji8]


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Omg I'm an idiot but I can't find it??!!! I've scrolled thru. Thought you said it was coming to you tomorrow (anniv gift from DH) thought that was a BV? I'm confused.. Sorry girl [emoji8]


Lol  you're a star!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel Reissue today with a three dots skirt (the most comfortable skirt in the world) and Balenciaga sandals with ghw.


----------



## Dextersmom

So, my dear Bal friends, let me tell you that I am experiencing some stress in my life right now!!  House guests with children that SCREAM!  They are with us until Saturday morning and Dexter, Walter and I are losing our minds....so, as a coping mechanism (don't forget I am a therapist so I know what I am talking about here) I engaged in some retail therapy today (please know I am also practicing deep breathing, positive affirmations and am trying not to take every little thing out on the DH, as they are his family).  I must tell you truthfully that I feel a little better after my trip to the mall.  I will do a reveal when I get home and share with you my new sparkly beauty.  Thank you for letting me vent.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Chanel Reissue today with a three dots skirt (the most comfortable skirt in the world) and Balenciaga sandals with ghw.
> View attachment 3436657
> View attachment 3436658



I may sound like a broken record but you look gorgeous!  (And it's not because of your pretty bag, shoes, etc)



Dextersmom said:


> View attachment 3436713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, my dear Bal friends, let me tell you that I am experiencing some stress in my life right now!!  House guests with children that SCREAM!  They are with us until Saturday morning and Dexter, Walter and I are losing our minds....so, as a coping mechanism (don't forget I am a therapist so I know what I am talking about here) I engaged in some retail therapy today (please know I am also practicing deep breathing, positive affirmations and am trying not to take every little thing out on the DH, as they are his family).  I must tell you truthfully that I feel a little better after my trip to the mall.  I will do a reveal when I get home and share with you my new sparkly beauty.  Thank you for letting me vent.



Oh dear DM, so sorry to hear you are feeling stressed.  Totally understandable -- I get a little cranky when I am at a store/restaurant and screaming kids are running around.  (I am a mom so no disrespect to other moms).   Hang in there -- 2 1/2 more days till they leave.  I have always utilized retail therapy myself so if you as a therapist recommend it as well, then even better .  Seriously, I am sending you good thoughts to help you get through the next few days.  And can't wait to see your new sparkly.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I may sound like a broken record but you look gorgeous!  (And it's not because of your pretty bag, shoes, etc)
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear DM, so sorry to hear you are feeling stressed.  Totally understandable -- I get a little cranky when I am at a store/restaurant and screaming kids are running around.  (I am a mom so no disrespect to other moms).   Hang in there -- 2 1/2 more days till they leave.  I have always utilized retail therapy myself so if you as a therapist recommend it as well, then even better .  Seriously, I am sending you good thoughts to help you get through the next few days.  And can't wait to see your new sparkly.



Thanks for listening and empathizing IM!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Just to clarify and prove that I do still have my sanity intact, I want to tell you that I have been wanting a version of this for a few years now.  I just wasn't sure what metal or size diamond I wanted.  So here is my Tiffany DBTY (diamond by the yard) necklace in 18k yellow gold.  My diamond is .41 carats.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Just to clarify and prove that I do still have my sanity intact, I want to tell you that I have been wanting a version of this for a few years now.  I just wasn't sure what metal or size diamond I wanted.  So here is my Tiffany DBTY (diamond by the yard) necklace in 18k yellow gold.  My diamond is .41 carats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436936
> View attachment 3436937
> View attachment 3436938



Congrats on this beautiful necklace -- it is simply elegant (like you ).  Wow, it's exciting to see that pretty little iconic blue box.  If I may ask, how does DBTY work?  (Forgive my ignorance  ).  Do they make it for you right then and there after you make your choice?   And I have no doubt that you still have your sanity!   Wish I lived nearby so that I can come whisk you away for an extended shopping trip and drop you off back home after the kids bedtime (lol).   You can absolutey make it through two more nights -- you can do it DM .  Enjoy your beautiful new necklace.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this beautiful necklace -- it is simply elegant (like you ).  Wow, it's exciting to see that pretty little iconic blue box.  If I may ask, how does DBTY work?  (Forgive my ignorance  ).  Do they make it for you right then and there after you make your choice?   And I have no doubt that you still have your sanity!   Wish I lived nearby so that I can come whisk you away for an extended shopping trip and drop you off back home after the kids bedtime (lol).   You can absolutey make it through two more nights -- you can do it DM .  Enjoy your beautiful new necklace.



Thank you IM.  I know I will make it.  I am half way there.  You are very sweet.  I wish you lived close as well.  That sounds wonderful!!  So I am no expert, as this is my first piece of jewelry from Tiffany, but I will share with you what I have learned.  The metal choices are silver, platinum, rose gold and 18k yellow gold.  They have teeny tiny one's as small as .07 carats (and I think smaller) and up to .17 and these are all considered fashion jewelry.  Then once you get larger than this, they are in the fine jewelry section and there is no silver option.  They are already made and you can try as many sizes/combinations as you want on.  It is fun and the people that work there are lovely and sweet, even the security guards.  i originally liked the .17 carat....but once I tried a larger size I couldn't go back.  They steamed it and wrapped it up and I will receive an official diamond document in the mail in the next week or so, with all of the details pertaining to my diamond. I must say, shopping for diamonds is really fun! Made me think of and remember when we were looking at diamonds under a microscope to choose one for my engagement ring.  Super fun and happy memory.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you IM.  I know I will make it.  I am half way there.  You are very sweet.  I wish you lived close as well.  That sounds wonderful!!  So I am no expert, as this is my first piece of jewelry from Tiffany, but I will share with you what I have learned.  The metal choices are silver, platinum, rose gold and 18k yellow gold.  They have teeny tiny one's as small as .07 carats (and I think smaller) and up to .17 and these are all considered fashion jewelry.  Then once you get larger than this, they are in the fine jewelry section and there is no silver option.  They are already made and you can try as many sizes/combinations as you want on.  It is fun and the people that work there are lovely and sweet, even the security guards.  i originally liked the .17 carat....but once I tried a larger size I couldn't go back.  They steamed it and wrapped it up and I will receive an official diamond document in the mail in the next week or so, with all of the details pertaining to my diamond. I must say, shopping for diamonds is really fun! Made me think of and remember when we were looking at diamonds under a microscope to choose one for my engagement ring.  Super fun and happy memory.



Thanks so much for the explanation, DM.  Sounds like it was a lot of fun to try on all the pretty combinations.  I haven't shopped for diamonds since my engagement ring (many years ago) and have never been inside a Tiffanys before.

So again, hang tight and Saturday morning will be here before you know it and all will be wonderful and blissful again.


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> View attachment 3436713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, my dear Bal friends, let me tell you that I am experiencing some stress in my life right now!!  House guests with children that SCREAM!  They are with us until Saturday morning and Dexter, Walter and I are losing our minds....so, as a coping mechanism (don't forget I am a therapist so I know what I am talking about here) I engaged in some retail therapy today (please know I am also practicing deep breathing, positive affirmations and am trying not to take every little thing out on the DH, as they are his family).  I must tell you truthfully that I feel a little better after my trip to the mall.  I will do a reveal when I get home and share with you my new sparkly beauty.  Thank you for letting me vent.



Oh dear, children do make noise don't they? I hope you're sparkly new beauty helps alleviate the pain!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> View attachment 3436713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, my dear Bal friends, let me tell you that I am experiencing some stress in my life right now!!  House guests with children that SCREAM!  They are with us until Saturday morning and Dexter, Walter and I are losing our minds....so, as a coping mechanism (don't forget I am a therapist so I know what I am talking about here) I engaged in some retail therapy today (please know I am also practicing deep breathing, positive affirmations and am trying not to take every little thing out on the DH, as they are his family).  I must tell you truthfully that I feel a little better after my trip to the mall.  I will do a reveal when I get home and share with you my new sparkly beauty.  Thank you for letting me vent.


Dang, with you West coast girls, I'm always getting in on "the action" late (I'm often asleep when you post this & you're likely asleep now)...Oooooo I feel for you DM, I am the WORST with house guests. It totally throws me (& our cats, just like dear Dexi & Walter) off so I get it & I feel for you dear friend!  I fully love & endorse your coping mechanism  You will make it through....envision the end in sight & your beautiful home back to its normal wonderfulness!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Just to clarify and prove that I do still have my sanity intact, I want to tell you that I have been wanting a version of this for a few years now.  I just wasn't sure what metal or size diamond I wanted.  So here is my Tiffany DBTY (diamond by the yard) necklace in 18k yellow gold.  My diamond is .41 carats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436936
> View attachment 3436937
> View attachment 3436938


First off, hi Walter (looking so handsome, sniffing around Mommy's new digs!!) LOVE seeing your boys admire you & your goodies!
CONGRATS on your new stunning, classic necklace! Just the perfect dollup of a jewel enhancing your gorgeous neck....LOVELY!


----------



## s.tighe

DM you work as a therapist with children, yes? I have to chuckle... my son had colic when he was born and screamed round the clock for four solid months... I had to laugh at the thought of myself broke as a joke and positively crusted in diamonds from top-to-toe like a glittering zombie, had I relieved stress by hitting up Tiffany! lol.... I just did yoga. Very pretty new bauble!


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> Oh dear, children do make noise don't they? I hope you're sparkly new beauty helps alleviate the pain!



Thank you muchstuff. It does help a bit.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> First off, hi Walter (looking so handsome, sniffing around Mommy's new digs!!) LOVE seeing your boys admire you & your goodies!
> CONGRATS on your new stunning, classic necklace! Just the perfect dollup of a jewel enhancing your gorgeous neck....LOVELY!





Kendie26 said:


> Dang, with you West coast girls, I'm always getting in on "the action" late (I'm often asleep when you post this & you're likely asleep now)...Oooooo I feel for you DM, I am the WORST with house guests. It totally throws me (& our cats, just like dear Dexi & Walter) off so I get it & I feel for you dear friend!  I fully love & endorse your coping mechanism  You will make it through....envision the end in sight & your beautiful home back to its normal wonderfulness!



Thanks a bunch Kendie!!  I appreciate the support!


----------



## Dextersmom

s.tighe said:


> DM you work as a therapist with children, yes? I have to chuckle... my son had colic when he was born and screamed round the clock for four solid months... I had to laugh at the thought of myself broke as a joke and positively crusted in diamonds from top-to-toe like a glittering zombie, had I relieved stress by hitting up Tiffany! lol.... I just did yoga. Very pretty new bauble!



You are so funny s.tighe, and I love the image of you dripping in diamonds from head to toe!!  That is just awesome!  Yes I am a therapist, working with kids with significant emotional needs and shopping for diamonds is NOT on the list of coping strategies I make for them, I promise.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much for the explanation, DM.  Sounds like it was a lot of fun to try on all the pretty combinations.  I haven't shopped for diamonds since my engagement ring (many years ago) and have never been inside a Tiffanys before.
> 
> So again, hang tight and Saturday morning will be here before you know it and all will be wonderful and blissful again.



Thanks again IM, for your compassion!


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my Rose Beige Gucci Disco today.  Thank you again everyone,
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 for listening to me rant!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Rose Beige Gucci Disco today.  Thank you again everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437267
> View attachment 3437268
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for listening to me rant!!



You look pretty and I like your Gucci.  You must have a tank in every color -- love your rainbow collection of tanks.  Hope your Thursday is going great.  Saturday is just around the corner .


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> You look pretty and I like your Gucci.  You must have a tank in every color -- love your rainbow collection of tanks.  Hope your Thursday is going great.  Saturday is just around the corner .



Thank you IM, and yes I have an absurd collection of tanks....I just love them so much!!  Saturday here I come.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Just to clarify and prove that I do still have my sanity intact, I want to tell you that I have been wanting a version of this for a few years now.  I just wasn't sure what metal or size diamond I wanted.  So here is my Tiffany DBTY (diamond by the yard) necklace in 18k yellow gold.  My diamond is .41 carats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436936
> View attachment 3436937
> View attachment 3436938


Wow wow It's very very pretty DM!!! Many congrats to you!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Rose Beige Gucci Disco today.  Thank you again everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437267
> View attachment 3437268
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for listening to me rant!!


So cute! I really like your accessories too!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> So cute! I really like your accessories too!!!





Auvina15 said:


> Wow wow It's very very pretty DM!!! Many congrats to you!!!



You are very kind Auvina!!  Thank you so much!


----------



## Dextersmom

Happy Friday my friends!!  Gucci Tian
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 tote today with a Chan Luu wrap bracelet and another from Uno de 50.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday my friends!!  Gucci Tian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438132
> View attachment 3438133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tote today with a Chan Luu wrap bracelet and another from Uno de 50.


Looking good, gal!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Looking good, gal!



Thank you friend!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday my friends!!  Gucci Tian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438132
> View attachment 3438133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tote today with a Chan Luu wrap bracelet and another from Uno de 50.



Lovely dear DM!  That Tian tote looks perfect with your beautiful ensemble.  Happy Friday!   Here's to a great weekend waiting for you .


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Lovely dear DM!  That Tian tote looks perfect with your beautiful ensemble.  Happy Friday!   Here's to a great weekend waiting for you .



Thank you and amen to that, my dear friend!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday my friends!!  Gucci Tian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438132
> View attachment 3438133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tote today with a Chan Luu wrap bracelet and another from Uno de 50.


So lovely and stylish!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday my friends!!  Gucci Tian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438132
> View attachment 3438133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tote today with a Chan Luu wrap bracelet and another from Uno de 50.


Such bright, cheery, happy colors!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Such bright, cheery, happy colors!





Auvina15 said:


> So lovely and stylish!!!



Thank you both so much!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Ah.....Saturday and I feel like myself again.  Wearing my mini today with 3 bracelets from Uno de 50.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Ah.....Saturday and I feel like myself again.  Wearing my mini today with 3 bracelets from Uno de 50.


Yeah!  You made it!  Happy Happy Saturday to you dear DM!  I feel like there's a more relaxed vibe with you, yes?   Well, you look great and I appreciate the close ups of your jewelry so I don't have to zoom in .   Enjoy a great weekend.


----------



## Dextersmom

Thanks IM, I'm not sure I would have made it through without your support!!!  I feel like a human being again!!  Hope that you also have a super weekend!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Thanks IM, I'm not sure I would have made it through without your support!!!  I feel like a human being again!!  Hope that you also have a super weekend!


Glad to hear you're fine and looking forward to you usual inspiring photos!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Glad to hear you're fine and looking forward to you usual inspiring photos!



Thank you ksuromax!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Ah.....Saturday and I feel like myself again.  Wearing my mini today with 3 bracelets from Uno de 50.


YAY! Your beautiful home & peace of mind has been reclaimed (bye bye dear houseguests!)  Looking gorgeous as always!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> YAY! Your beautiful home & peace of mind has been reclaimed (bye bye dear houseguests!)  Looking gorgeous as always!



Thank you SO much Kendie and Happy Sunday to you!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Off to a movie with my classic caviar WOC on this super low key Sunday.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Off to a movie with my classic caviar WOC on this super low key Sunday.
> View attachment 3439786
> View attachment 3439787



Beautiful plaid shirt -- like how you dressed it up with your lovely accessories!   Low key is good.  Hope you enjoyed the movie.  I haven't been since Finding Dory.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful plaid shirt -- like how you dressed it up with your lovely accessories!   Low key is good.  Hope you enjoyed the movie.  I haven't been since Finding Dory.



Thanks IM!!  We saw Cafe Society - it was really well acted and interesting, but a little sad.


----------



## Dextersmom

Using my very neglected Bluette Prada tote today.  This bag is a workhorse.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Using my very neglected Bluette Prada tote today.  This bag is a workhorse.
> View attachment 3440449
> View attachment 3440450


I LLLOOOOVVEEE it!!!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Using my very neglected Bluette Prada tote today.  This bag is a workhorse.
> View attachment 3440449
> View attachment 3440450


Major , blue Prada love especially....I have a soft spot & always will for Prada as it was really the first luxury brand I bought way back when. That color is just scrumptuously fabulous!!! You go DM!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Using my very neglected Bluette Prada tote today.  This bag is a workhorse.
> View attachment 3440449
> View attachment 3440450



This is such a pretty blue and I like the pebbly look.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> This is such a pretty blue and I like the pebbly look.





ksuromax said:


> I LLLOOOOVVEEE it!!!!!!





Kendie26 said:


> Major , blue Prada love especially....I have a soft spot & always will for Prada as it was really the first luxury brand I bought way back when. That color is just scrumptuously fabulous!!! You go DM!



Thank you my lovelies!!!  I had a several year love affair with Prada and still browse at their bags.  I haven't bought one since this blue, that I should use more often.  I have a few Prada bags in my collection that I will NEVER part with.


----------



## Dextersmom

Using this very much loved Prada tote today.   This is THE bag, for me, that grabs the most attention and comments from both women and men when I am out and about.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Using this very much loved Prada tote today.   This is THE bag, for me, that grabs the most attention and comments from both women and men when I am out and about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442043
> View attachment 3442044


I love the gaufre line, i have a small evening bag with metallic finish, it's timeless chic from Prada! Great bag, great look, DM


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Using this very much loved Prada tote today.   This is THE bag, for me, that grabs the most attention and comments from both women and men when I am out and about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442043
> View attachment 3442044



First off, I really love this whole look.  The bag looks amazing -- surely worthy of all the attention.  That leather!!   And that has got to be one of my favorite tank of yours.   DM, how do you always top yesterday's look?


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> I love the gaufre line, i have a small evening bag with metallic finish, it's timeless chic from Prada! Great bag, great look, DM



Thank you ksuromax!!  Your bag sounds lovely too!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> First off, I really love this whole look.  The bag looks amazing -- surely worthy of all the attention.  That leather!!   And that has got to be one of my favorite tank of yours.   DM, how do you always top yesterday's look?



Thank you IM!! You are just the sweetest, I am sure I have said that before, but it is how I feel.  This tank is Ella Moss and her tops are all so feminine and pretty, imo.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Using my very neglected Bluette Prada tote today.  This bag is a workhorse.
> View attachment 3440449
> View attachment 3440450


This is so gorgeous!!! Bluette is my favorite color I don't have prada in this color but BV. Such a nice pop color!


Dextersmom said:


> Using this very much loved Prada tote today.   This is THE bag, for me, that grabs the most attention and comments from both women and men when I am out and about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442043
> View attachment 3442044


 Beautiful tote! Prada doesn't make this gorg nappa anymore, !!!! You're so lucky to have one DM! I really like your sandals too, cute and looks very comfy!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Off to a movie with my classic caviar WOC on this super low key Sunday.
> View attachment 3439786
> View attachment 3439787


Just fabulous!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Just fabulous!!!





Auvina15 said:


> This is so gorgeous!!! Bluette is my favorite color I don't have prada in this color but BV. Such a nice pop color!
> 
> Beautiful tote! Prada doesn't make this gorg nappa anymore, !!!! You're so lucky to have one DM! I really like your sandals too, cute and looks very comfy!!!



Thank you for all of your kind words Auvina!!  I really appreciate it! I wish Prada would bring back the gaufre leather.  I would love to get one in a metallic color.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Using this very much loved Prada tote today.   This is THE bag, for me, that grabs the most attention and comments from both women and men when I am out and about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442043
> View attachment 3442044


pretty, pretty, pretty! BIg fan of Prada, Ella Moss & YOU!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> pretty, pretty, pretty! BIg fan of Prada, Ella Moss & YOU!



Thank you Kendie!!  You are an angel.


----------



## Dextersmom

I ordered this watch a couple of weeks ago.  I tried it on over a year ago and couldn't get it out of my mind.  When I finally decided to go for it, my local Cartier dealer no longer had it in stock so
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 they ordered it for me...and I just picked it up.  i am so excited to share with you my Cartier Tank Francaise with pink mother of pearl face.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I ordered this watch a couple of weeks ago.  I tried it on over a year ago and couldn't get it out of my mind.  When I finally decided to go for it, my local Cartier dealer no longer had it in stock so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442608
> View attachment 3442609
> View attachment 3442610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they ordered it for me...and I just picked it up.  i am so excited to share with you my Cartier Tank Francaise with pink mother of pearl face.



Congrats DM!   This is a beautiful watch.  I especially like the pink mop face.   Enjoy this lovely timepiece.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you ksuromax!!  Your bag sounds lovely too!


here it is 
the strap is very convenient, my shoulder fits in nicely and can carry it on it, as well as on the crook of my arm, plus it really fits a lot!
Having this one in my arsenal made me so content that I didn't even think about having any other evening bag for a while...


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> I ordered this watch a couple of weeks ago.  I tried it on over a year ago and couldn't get it out of my mind.  When I finally decided to go for it, my local Cartier dealer no longer had it in stock so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442608
> View attachment 3442609
> View attachment 3442610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they ordered it for me...and I just picked it up.  i am so excited to share with you my Cartier Tank Francaise with pink mother of pearl face.


Very beautiful!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> I ordered this watch a couple of weeks ago.  I tried it on over a year ago and couldn't get it out of my mind.  When I finally decided to go for it, my local Cartier dealer no longer had it in stock so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442608
> View attachment 3442609
> View attachment 3442610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they ordered it for me...and I just picked it up.  i am so excited to share with you my Cartier Tank Francaise with pink mother of pearl face.


OMG DM, you won't even believe it (we are in sync again) we are watch twins ~no joke! I got mine years ago up in NYC at the fab Tourneau watch store as a special gift. (I need a battery replacement so I haven't worn for a while but maybe I'll mod shot it in my next bracelet thread pic just for you!) 
I'm so happy for you!!  It's a stunningly classic watch!! It will work perfectly wilh all of your killer arm candy! CONGRATULATIONS dear friend!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> here it is
> the strap is very convenient, my shoulder fits in nicely and can carry it on it, as well as on the crook of my arm, plus it really fits a lot!
> Having this one in my arsenal made me so content that I didn't even think about having any other evening bag for a while...


Ah yes, some serious Prada love going on! She's a BEAUT ksuromax...love the strap! I can see how she holds a lot......just lovely!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> here it is
> the strap is very convenient, my shoulder fits in nicely and can carry it on it, as well as on the crook of my arm, plus it really fits a lot!
> Having this one in my arsenal made me so content that I didn't even think about having any other evening bag for a while...



OMG thank you so much for posting this!!  What a beautiful, perfect bag!  LOVE.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Congrats DM!   This is a beautiful watch.  I especially like the pink mop face.   Enjoy this lovely timepiece.



Thank you my friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Very beautiful!!



Thank you!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> OMG DM, you won't even believe it (we are in sync again) we are watch twins ~no joke! I got mine years ago up in NYC at the fab Tourneau watch store as a special gift. (I need a battery replacement so I haven't worn for a while but maybe I'll mod shot it in my next bracelet thread pic just for you!)
> I'm so happy for you!!  It's a stunningly classic watch!! It will work perfectly wilh all of your killer arm candy! CONGRATULATIONS dear friend!



Now that is just CRAZY!!! So happy to be twins with you, my friend!!  I love it and thank you!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> I ordered this watch a couple of weeks ago.  I tried it on over a year ago and couldn't get it out of my mind.  When I finally decided to go for it, my local Cartier dealer no longer had it in stock so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442608
> View attachment 3442609
> View attachment 3442610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they ordered it for me...and I just picked it up.  i am so excited to share with you my Cartier Tank Francaise with pink mother of pearl face.



That is so pretty! Love the pink face!


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> here it is
> the strap is very convenient, my shoulder fits in nicely and can carry it on it, as well as on the crook of my arm, plus it really fits a lot!
> Having this one in my arsenal made me so content that I didn't even think about having any other evening bag for a while...



Lovely!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> That is so pretty! Love the pink face!



Thank you JB!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> here it is
> the strap is very convenient, my shoulder fits in nicely and can carry it on it, as well as on the crook of my arm, plus it really fits a lot!
> Having this one in my arsenal made me so content that I didn't even think about having any other evening bag for a while...



This is very pretty!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Now that is just CRAZY!!! So happy to be twins with you, my friend!!  I love it and thank you!



Twins![emoji133]


----------



## Kendie26

These 2 bracelets are from Uno de 50 & I do "blame" our dear girl Dextersmom (ha[emoji23]) as she & I have chatted about them by coincidence. I bought my BFF 1 of these for her birthday & 2 for myself. Ooooo gosh am I ever selfish [emoji16]
	

		
			
		

		
	



@ Dextersmom


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> These 2 bracelets are from Uno de 50 & I do "blame" our dear girl Dextersmom (ha[emoji23]) as she & I have chatted about them by coincidence. I bought my BFF 1 of these for her birthday & 2 for myself. Ooooo gosh am I ever selfish [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3443385
> 
> @ Dextersmom



Yeah!!!  I'll take the blame, I really will... because these are just so unique, darling, versatile and easy to wear.  LOVE the bracelets and adore you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Twins![emoji133]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3443384



Looks sensational on you twinsie!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Yeah!!!  I'll take the blame, I really will... because these are just so unique, darling, versatile and easy to wear.  LOVE the bracelets and adore you.


Adore you more! Thank you kindly dearest friend xoxo


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Twins![emoji133]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3443384



Love this picture and of course love the watch and bracelets!   This watch should be our Bal Club Watch (you know, like a souped up friendship bracelet kind of thing for us Bal TPFers).  -- too bad I don't own one .


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Love this picture and of course love the watch and bracelets!   This watch should be our Bal Club Watch (you know, like a souped up friendship bracelet kind of thing for us Bal TPFers).  -- too bad I don't own one .


thank you sweetness! Yes, I love that idea.....we are going to get you one so we can be triplets!
@Dextersmom


----------



## ksuromax

BV Cervo in Mallow today, plus a new Hippo charm  Hippo Friday everyone! 
Ah, and my Bal espadrille sandals, just don't know how I lived without them?


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV Cervo in Mallow today, plus a new Hippo charm  Hippo Friday everyone!
> Ah, and my Bal espadrille sandals, just don't know how I lived without them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3443677



That mallow color is GORGEOUS! Is that your avatar pic? Looks beautiful with your pretty blouse/tunic! [emoji8]


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> That mallow color is GORGEOUS! Is that your avatar pic? Looks beautiful with your pretty blouse/tunic! [emoji8]


Yes, it is
Thank you, Dear 
It's such a chameleon colour!!! Can be from piggy pink to greyish lilac....


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Cervo in Mallow today, plus a new Hippo charm  Hippo Friday everyone!
> Ah, and my Bal espadrille sandals, just don't know how I lived without them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3443677



Hippo Friday to you too.  That mallow color is wonderful!


----------



## ksuromax

@Kendie26  you've inspired me with you Chanel today, swapped tonight to my Bal Street in purple and pulled out this purple 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Chanel of mine, will carry it tomorrow for my light errands


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> @Kendie26  you've inspired me with you Chanel today, swapped tonight to my Bal Street in purple and pulled out this purple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444089
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel of mine, will carry it tomorrow for my light errands


Oh WOW look at you girl....is this vintage? I've never seen that style before (but I'm only a recent obsessed newbie). Super cool...LOVE IT!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Oh WOW look at you girl....is this vintage? I've never seen that style before (but I'm only a recent obsessed newbie). Super cool...LOVE IT!!


Not that VINTAGE... it's called accordeon
It's my very first chanel, i got it pre-loved, she is from around 2006-2008's
To be honest, i love her a lot more than i do any flaps, there are 2 types of women, the ones who love italian style in bags, soft and slouchy, and the ones who love french, fixed shapes and structured bags, so i am 100% italian....


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Not that VINTAGE... it's called accordeon
> It's my very first chanel, i got it pre-loved, she is from around 2006-2008's
> To be honest, i love her a lot more than i do any flaps, there are 2 types of women, the ones who love italian style in bags, soft and slouchy, and the ones who love french, fixed shapes and structured bags, so i am 100% italian....


Ha omg I adore you! As soon as I hit "post reply" I said to myself "Oh, gosh I hope she doesn't take my vintage question the wrong way!" She is pristine so I clearly didn't mean she's old & xxx....it was along the lines of I have seen that style. My first Chanel was from 2007-08 as well! I see your love for soft, slouch so your 100% Italian is spot on! xoxox


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Ha omg I adore you! As soon as I hit "post reply" I said to myself "Oh, gosh I hope she doesn't take my vintage question the wrong way!" She is pristine so I clearly didn't mean she's old & xxx....it was along the lines of I have seen that style. My first Chanel was from 2007-08 as well! I see your love for soft, slouch so your 100% Italian is spot on! xoxox


No, Darling, not at all! 
For me there's nothing wrong with old and/or vintage age, i just wanted to clarify the approximate era of this one  
And to me it doesn't really matter if the bag is VINTAGE (20+), or right off the shelve of the boutique, if it's structured, it's not really my story, or if it's soft and slouchy, i don't care how old is the bag as long as it's well preserved  imo, some only get better with the age...


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> @Kendie26  you've inspired me with you Chanel today, swapped tonight to my Bal Street in purple and pulled out this purple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444089
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel of mine, will carry it tomorrow for my light errands


Love this unique beauty!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV Cervo in Mallow today, plus a new Hippo charm  Hippo Friday everyone!
> Ah, and my Bal espadrille sandals, just don't know how I lived without them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3443677



Looking gorgeous!!


----------



## Dextersmom

So I used this backpack today, as I had to walk across a University campus for a Symposium (Understanding Historical Racism and Building Self-Awareness in Social Work Education) and now am about to switch to my Chanel WOC that I have had tucked inside it all day to and head to happy hour with some friends.  TGIF my lovely Bal friends!! Wish you could join me!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Not that VINTAGE... it's called accordeon
> It's my very first chanel, i got it pre-loved, she is from around 2006-2008's
> To be honest, i love her a lot more than i do any flaps, there are 2 types of women, the ones who love italian style in bags, soft and slouchy, and the ones who love french, fixed shapes and structured bags, so i am 100% italian....


+1!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> So I used this backpack today, as I had to walk across a University campus for a Symposium (Understanding Historical Racism and Building Self-Awareness in Social Work Education) and now am about to switch to my Chanel WOC that I have had tucked inside it all day to and head to happy hour with some friends.  TGIF my lovely Bal friends!! Wish you could join me!
> View attachment 3444244
> View attachment 3444245


Another pretty tank!!  I don't think I have ever seen a Prettier Jansport backpack than yours.  Hope you enjoyed the lecture (kinda fun to go back to college for a day, huh?).   Have fun with your friends.


----------



## DutchGirl007

new charms... 2 treble clefs and 2 sparkly balls [emoji177]


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> So I used this backpack today, as I had to walk across a University campus for a Symposium (Understanding Historical Racism and Building Self-Awareness in Social Work Education) and now am about to switch to my Chanel WOC that I have had tucked inside it all day to and head to happy hour with some friends.  TGIF my lovely Bal friends!! Wish you could join me!
> View attachment 3444244
> View attachment 3444245


So cool!!!! Love the gypsy colours!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> So I used this backpack today, as I had to walk across a University campus for a Symposium (Understanding Historical Racism and Building Self-Awareness in Social Work Education) and now am about to switch to my Chanel WOC that I have had tucked inside it all day to and head to happy hour with some friends.  TGIF my lovely Bal friends!! Wish you could join me!
> View attachment 3444244
> View attachment 3444245


Love the print on your Jansport!!! Just goes to show you can wear any style & make it FAB! Lovely colors & outfit!


----------



## Kendie26

Just arrived ~ my first foray trying Chanel costume jewelry. I needed something to go with the black bead necklace in bottom pic. Happy weekend Lovies! [emoji8]


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Another pretty tank!!  I don't think I have ever seen a Prettier Jansport backpack than yours.  Hope you enjoyed the lecture (kinda fun to go back to college for a day, huh?).   Have fun with your friends.



Thank you IM!! It was a very interesting day and at the same time somewhat depressing.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Love the print on your Jansport!!! Just goes to show you can wear any style & make it FAB! Lovely colors & outfit!





ksuromax said:


> So cool!!!! Love the gypsy colours!!



Thank you both so much!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Just arrived ~ my first foray trying Chanel costume jewelry. I needed something to go with the black bead necklace in bottom pic. Happy weekend Lovies! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444730
> View attachment 3444731
> View attachment 3444732



So pretty Kendie!!  They are so dainty and will go with so much!  i can see you wearing these with your new Valentino.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> So pretty Kendie!!  They are so dainty and will go with so much!  i can see you wearing these with your new Valentino.



Thanks Lovey! That's a great idea for pairing with the V! [emoji106][emoji8]


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Just arrived ~ my first foray trying Chanel costume jewelry. I needed something to go with the black bead necklace in bottom pic. Happy weekend Lovies! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444730
> View attachment 3444731
> View attachment 3444732



Quite lovely!  Perhaps you can do a mod shot of when you wear them, pretty please?


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my H Evie today with 2 of my RG Clic's.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Just arrived ~ my first foray trying Chanel costume jewelry. I needed something to go with the black bead necklace in bottom pic. Happy weekend Lovies! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444730
> View attachment 3444731
> View attachment 3444732


Very classy! Wear them in good health!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Quite lovely!  Perhaps you can do a mod shot of when you wear them, pretty please?





ksuromax said:


> Very classy! Wear them in good health!


Thank you darlin's....so not only do I stink at modshots but exactly how much of a modshot are we talking sisterfriend iamminda?! I can have hub take mod of just my ear later tonight or tomorrow....if he obliges (which i will suffer relentless teasing from him for this!)


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my H Evie today with 2 of my RG Clic's.
> View attachment 3444910
> View attachment 3444912


Ahhhhh I so LOVE an all white outfit....so ethereal. You look stunning DM & your CLic's pair lovely w/ Mr. Cartier!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you darlin's....so not only do I stink at modshots but exactly how much of a modshot are we talking sisterfriend iamminda?! I can have hub take mod of just my ear later tonight or tomorrow....if he obliges (which i will suffer relentless teasing from him for this!)



Don't want to trouble you but maybe when you wear it out, you can take a pic of just the jewelry with your outfit (if you don't want to be in the pic, lol).  They are so pretty -- I was wondering what beautiful outfit you would wear it with.  No rush.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my H Evie today with 2 of my RG Clic's.
> View attachment 3444910
> View attachment 3444912



Lovely in white!   Agree with Kendie, so ethereal!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Lovely in white!   Agree with Kendie, so ethereal!





Kendie26 said:


> Ahhhhh I so LOVE an all white outfit....so ethereal. You look stunning DM & your CLic's pair lovely w/ Mr. Cartier!



Thank you both, my lovely and thoughtful IM and Kendie....wish you both could have joined me today at the spa.


----------



## Dextersmom

Took my black mini out to dinner tonight.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Took my black mini out to dinner tonight.
> View attachment 3445304


Beautiful evening look -- your blouse is very berry pretty .


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful evening look -- your blouse is very berry pretty .



Thank you IM!!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Don't want to trouble you but maybe when you wear it out, you can take a pic of just the jewelry with your outfit (if you don't want to be in the pic, lol).  They are so pretty -- I was wondering what beautiful outfit you would wear it with.  No rush.



Iamminda dearest-so hard getting a good modshot on these but hopefully this gives you an idea. The crystals look better in person than in the pics. I usually wear dangle earrings because my hair hides post earrings, but these just work well with that black bead necklace I wear so much. [emoji1327][emoji8]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Also I couldn't resist snapping pic of my beloved kitty Kali...she sends hugs to Dex & Walter! That's my Celine bag behind her, which i used today. It's the micro size in the Luggage style. It's 1 of my favorites that I bought earlier this year. She's highly structured ( which I love) in bullhide leather, 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
so she probably won't be popular amongst die-hard Bal smooshy-slouch lovers! 
@Dextersmom


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Took my black mini out to dinner tonight.
> View attachment 3445304



Posture & pose PERFECTION.... Damn woman!!!! "You are all that," as they say! [emoji173]️[emoji8]


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my H Evie today with 2 of my RG Clic's. [emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444910
> View attachment 3444912


Love the gold H against the crisp all white outfit! You do casual to perfection dear DM!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kendie26 said:


> Iamminda dearest-so hard getting a good modshot on these but hopefully this gives you an idea. The crystals look better in person than in the pics. I usually wear dangle earrings because my hair hides post earrings, but these just work well with that black bead necklace I wear so much. [emoji1327][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445907
> 
> 
> Also I couldn't resist snapping pic of my beloved kitty Kali...she sends hugs to Dex & Walter! That's my Celine bag behind her, which i used today. It's the micro size in the Luggage style. It's 1 of my favorites that I bought earlier this year. She's highly structured ( which I love) in bullhide leather,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445908
> View attachment 3445909
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so she probably won't be popular amongst die-hard Bal smooshy-slouch lovers!
> @Dextersmom


Im in-love with your vintagey Chanel earrings!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Iamminda dearest-so hard getting a good modshot on these but hopefully this gives you an idea. The crystals look better in person than in the pics. I usually wear dangle earrings because my hair hides post earrings, but these just work well with that black bead necklace I wear so much. [emoji1327][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445907
> 
> 
> Also I couldn't resist snapping pic of my beloved kitty Kali...she sends hugs to Dex & Walter! That's my Celine bag behind her, which i used today. It's the micro size in the Luggage style. It's 1 of my favorites that I bought earlier this year. She's highly structured ( which I love) in bullhide leather,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445908
> View attachment 3445909
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so she probably won't be popular amongst die-hard Bal smooshy-slouch lovers!
> @Dextersmom



Kendie, I don't know where to start with all of the beauty here!!!  Ok, here goes!!  I love your earrings, your nail polish color, your stunning Celine and of course the gorgeous Kali TAKES the cake!  Tbh, if they were to meet, Walter would more than likely chase your girl and Dexter would hide from her.  My boys are very silly and I'm afraid they wouldn't appreciate Kali's beauty, but I do.  Thank you for sharing these amazing pics.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Posture & pose PERFECTION.... Damn woman!!!! "You are all that," as they say! [emoji173]️[emoji8]



YOU are too kind!!  Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> Love the gold H against the crisp all white outfit! You do casual to perfection dear DM!



Thank you rx!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Iamminda dearest-so hard getting a good modshot on these but hopefully this gives you an idea. The crystals look better in person than in the pics. I usually wear dangle earrings because my hair hides post earrings, but these just work well with that black bead necklace I wear so much. [emoji1327][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445907
> 
> 
> Also I couldn't resist snapping pic of my beloved kitty Kali...she sends hugs to Dex & Walter! That's my Celine bag behind her, which i used today. It's the micro size in the Luggage style. It's 1 of my favorites that I bought earlier this year. She's highly structured ( which I love) in bullhide leather,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445908
> View attachment 3445909
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so she probably won't be popular amongst die-hard Bal smooshy-slouch lovers!
> @Dextersmom



Thanks so much for the pics, dear Kendie.  Those earrings are just gorgeous!  They look perfect on you.  I am inspired by you, DM and other lovely B ladies to start wearing jewelry again soon (am so lazy, have not worn earrings in years, possibly a decade?  ).  I absolutely love your Celine luggage.  I first noticed this bag on celebs last year (yep, late to everything) and it has been on my wishlist ever since.   Love your beautiful hydrangeas.


----------



## Kendie26

rx4dsoul said:


> Im in-love with your vintagey Chanel earrings!





Dextersmom said:


> Kendie, I don't know where to start with all of the beauty here!!!  Ok, here goes!!  I love your earrings, your nail polish color, your stunning Celine and of course the gorgeous Kali TAKES the cake!  Tbh, if they were to meet, Walter would more than likely chase your girl and Dexter would hide from her.  My boys are very silly and I'm afraid they wouldn't appreciate Kali's beauty, but I do.  Thank you for sharing these amazing pics.


Thanks kindly rx4dsoul....I was excited to find them. (just wish my hair didn't cover them up so much)Hope all is wonderful w/ you!
DM~thanks so much! You are way too kind & I agree, my Kali is the star of all stars...she's the greatest cat..just a lovebug sweetie & you'd appreciate her dainty size of 7.8 lbs! Thanks for appreciating her beauty!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much for the pics, dear Kendie.  Those earrings are just gorgeous!  They look perfect on you.  I am inspired by you, DM and other lovely B ladies to start wearing jewelry again soon (am so lazy, have not wear earrings in years, possibly a decade?  ).  I absolutely love your Celine luggage.  I first noticed this bag on celebs last year (yep, late to everything) and it has been on my wishlist ever since.   Love your beautiful hydrangeas.


Merci Beaucoup sisterfriend Iamminda!! Hey i was way late to the Celine party too! I absolutely HATED those bags at first...thought they were so ugly but over time it slowly crept in (probably from seeing them so much) & before I knew it I was a total convert. I just love the "architecturalness" to that bag & the quality is top notch if you do decide to purchase! xoxox


----------



## Kendie26

I swapped/returned my recent Chanel key case for this BV key case (the Chanel case had a defective O-ring that popped open a few times [emoji16] & this happened to another TPF member) I'm thinking dear ksuromax just might "approve" as she's the BV Queen! [emoji4][emoji146]
@ksuromax


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> I swapped/returned my recent Chanel key case for this BV key case (the Chanel case had a defective O-ring that popped open a few times [emoji16] & this happened to another TPF member) I'm thinking dear ksuromax just might "approve" as she's the BV Queen! [emoji4][emoji146]
> @ksuromax
> View attachment 3446698
> View attachment 3446699


Great choice! 
Amazing colour, Dearest Kendie! 
I'm sure you won't regret getting it any minute and wish you many more lovely BVs big and small to join your fab collection! 
P.S. you make me blush again!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kendie26 said:


> I swapped/returned my recent Chanel key case for this BV key case (the Chanel case had a defective O-ring that popped open a few times [emoji16] & this happened to another TPF member) I'm thinking dear ksuromax just might "approve" as she's the BV Queen! [emoji4][emoji146]
> @ksuromax
> View attachment 3446698
> View attachment 3446699


Gorgeous color and leather on this little gem!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> I swapped/returned my recent Chanel key case for this BV key case (the Chanel case had a defective O-ring that popped open a few times [emoji16] & this happened to another TPF member) I'm thinking dear ksuromax just might "approve" as she's the BV Queen! [emoji4][emoji146]
> @ksuromax
> View attachment 3446698
> View attachment 3446699



Now THAT is one gorgeous slg!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> I swapped/returned my recent Chanel key case for this BV key case (the Chanel case had a defective O-ring that popped open a few times [emoji16] & this happened to another TPF member) I'm thinking dear ksuromax just might "approve" as she's the BV Queen! [emoji4][emoji146]
> @ksuromax
> View attachment 3446698
> View attachment 3446699



Congrats!  That is one gorgeous little piece!  Enjoy!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Great choice!
> Amazing colour, Dearest Kendie!
> I'm sure you won't regret getting it any minute and wish you many more lovely BVs big and small to join your fab collection!
> P.S. you make me blush again!





rx4dsoul said:


> Gorgeous color and leather on this little gem!





Dextersmom said:


> Now THAT is one gorgeous slg!!!





Iamminda said:


> Congrats!  That is one gorgeous little piece!  Enjoy!


Many thanks dearest friends...she's a pretty color & feels so soft. There sure is something unique & special about BV.
Blush away dear ksuromax!


----------



## Dextersmom

Red Gucci Disco today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Red Gucci Disco today.
> View attachment 3447441
> View attachment 3447442



My beautiful Disco Queen!   Really like those bracelets.  Thanks for my daily eye candy


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Red Gucci Disco today.
> View attachment 3447441
> View attachment 3447442





Iamminda said:


> My beautiful Disco Queen!   Really like those bracelets.  Thanks for my daily eye candy



Yes yes what iamminda says! Do you dance disco DM?!! [emoji4][emoji182]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Yes yes what iamminda says! Do you dance disco DM?!! [emoji4][emoji182]





Iamminda said:


> My beautiful Disco Queen!   Really like those bracelets.  Thanks for my daily eye candy



You guys are just so awesome!!  Thank you!  My bracelets today are Tai, IM and I dance a little, Kendie.... and I am a fan of disco music.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> You guys are just so awesome!!  Thank you!  My bracelets today are Tai, IM and I dance a little, Kendie.... and I am a fan of disco music.



Dare I admit -- from that era, I love the Bee Gees and Andy Gibb.  (Or are you all too young to know who they are? LOL).


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Dare I admit -- from that era, I love the Bee Gees and Andy Gibb.  (Or are you all too young to know who they are? LOL).





Dextersmom said:


> You guys are just so awesome!!  Thank you!  My bracelets today are Tai, IM and I dance a little, Kendie.... and I am a fan of disco music.


Aha, ya see...I KNEW it...she really IS the DIsco Queen iamminda!!! Hey, I'm from that genre....Saturday Night Fever..1 of the greatest movies & soundtracks EVER! Dance. or Disco, On my friends!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> I swapped/returned my recent Chanel key case for this BV key case (the Chanel case had a defective O-ring that popped open a few times [emoji16] & this happened to another TPF member) I'm thinking dear ksuromax just might "approve" as she's the BV Queen! [emoji4][emoji146]
> @ksuromax
> View attachment 3446698
> View attachment 3446699


Its gorgeous!!! Great choice Kendie!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Red Gucci Disco today.
> View attachment 3447441
> View attachment 3447442


Beautiful red, love it!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Aha, ya see...I KNEW it...she really IS the DIsco Queen iamminda!!! Hey, I'm from that genre....Saturday Night Fever..1 of the greatest movies & soundtracks EVER! Dance. or Disco, On my friends!!!



Too funny!  I wish I own a disco bag so I can be a disco princess.  All hail DM, the Disco Queen!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Its gorgeous!!! Great choice Kendie!


thank you Auvina dearest....are you a BV lover?


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> thank you Auvina dearest....are you a BV lover?


Yes I am!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Beautiful red, love it!!!!



Thank you Auvina!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Yes I am!!!


Ahhhh wonderful, then I have much to learn from both you & ksuromax!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Ahhhh wonderful, then I have much to learn from both you & ksuromax!


lol .... I remembered a funny thing that happened to me a few weeks ago,
I was in bloomingdales BV and 2 sweet SA ladies did their best to talk me into buying something (poor things, they didn't know who they had to deal with!)
so, they were telling me about this style, about that model, and those colours...
and for all their suggestions I had my replies - I have this style, and that model and those colours, etc, so eventually we ended up swapping the roles - I was telling them about other models and colours that I had in my collection (older ones, not available in stores any longer) and they were listening to me with their eyes wide open...
finally one of them asked - are you Italian??? or you work(ed) in BV????? you know more, than we do....
lol  though, I am still in the midway of my discovery route and learn from our amazing BV experts every day


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Ahhhh wonderful, then I have much to learn from both you & ksuromax!


Oh no no I am still pretty new to BV!!! Both of us gotta learn alot from ksuromax!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> lol .... I remembered a funny thing that happened to me a few weeks ago,
> I was in bloomingdales BV and 2 sweet SA ladies did their best to talk me into buying something (poor things, they didn't know who they had to deal with!)
> so, they were telling me about this style, about that model, and those colours...
> and for all their suggestions I had my replies - I have this style, and that model and those colours, etc, so eventually we ended up swapping the roles - I was telling them about other models and colours that I had in my collection (older ones, not available in stores any longer) and they were listening to me with their eyes wide open...
> finally one of them asked - are you Italian??? or you work(ed) in BV????? you know more, than we do....
> lol  though, I am still in the midway of my discovery route and learn from our amazing BV experts every day


Haha love it & no doubt you knew more than they did! And hey, you DID say "I'm 100% Italian" several days ago on 1 of your replies to me about Italian vs Parisian (slouch vs structure)...see, I pay attention & remember things "sister-friend!!"


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Oh no no I am still pretty new to BV!!! Both of us gotta learn alot from ksuromax!!!


ok dear Auvina! We are now officially "twin BV protegee/students" of ksuromax!! 
@ksuromax


----------



## new_to_lv

I used to be all about Balenciaga bags but now I only own 4 B-bags....
This is my Hermes Evelyne III Blue de galice. Love this blue/turquoise color [emoji170]


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Haha love it & no doubt you knew more than they did! And hey, you DID say "I'm 100% Italian" several days ago on 1 of your replies to me about Italian vs Parisian (slouch vs structure)...see, I pay attention & remember things "sister-friend!!"


I did, yes, but unfortunately that relates to my bag style preference only,
originally I am not


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> ok dear Auvina! We are now officially "twin BV protegee/students" of ksuromax!!
> @ksuromax


LOL 
I wish I knew as much as our authenticators do! I would be more than happy to share with you!


----------



## Dextersmom

new_to_lv said:


> I used to be all about Balenciaga bags but now I only own 4 B-bags....
> This is my Hermes Evelyne III Blue de galice. Love this blue/turquoise color [emoji170]
> View attachment 3448080



Very pretty!


----------



## Dextersmom

Rose Beige Disco today.


----------



## DutchGirl007

Kendie26 said:


> I swapped/returned my recent Chanel key case for this BV key case (the Chanel case had a defective O-ring that popped open a few times [emoji16] & this happened to another TPF member) I'm thinking dear ksuromax just might "approve" as she's the BV Queen! [emoji4][emoji146]
> @ksuromax
> View attachment 3446698
> View attachment 3446699



I bought one in black, it's gotten super soft in a few months and holds my (ridiculously) large car key and a few other keys.  I'll pop my id and cash in too, et voila!  Everything I need in my pocket!  I'm also BV lover, is majority of my small accessory bags, and two handbags.  I've never owned a key case, this is so awesome!!  [emoji173]️  Great choice, Enjoy!!!


----------



## Iamminda

new_to_lv said:


> I used to be all about Balenciaga bags but now I only own 4 B-bags....
> This is my Hermes Evelyne III Blue de galice. Love this blue/turquoise color [emoji170]
> View attachment 3448080



Really pretty color!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Rose Beige Disco today.
> View attachment 3448258
> View attachment 3448259



Looking beautiful as always .   I like that cover up top (the name escapes my poor brain).


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Looking beautiful as always .   I like that cover up top (the name escapes my poor brain).



Thanks IM!!  You are adorable...I call them kimono's.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Thanks IM!!  You are adorable...I call them kimono's.



That's it -- thanks!  I was thinking crotchet or lace , etc top.  You know what a fashionista I am (not!).   Anyways, your kimono top is great.


----------



## Summerfriend

DutchGirl007 said:


> I bought one in black, it's gotten super soft in a few months and holds my (ridiculously) large car key and a few other keys.  I'll pop my id and cash in too, et voila!  Everything I need in my pocket!  I'm also BV lover, is majority of my small accessory bags, and two handbags.  I've never owned a key case, this is so awesome!!  [emoji173]️  Great choice, Enjoy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448265



Oooh. I just want to manhandle this! It looks so soft and delicious!


----------



## Kendie26

new_to_lv said:


> I used to be all about Balenciaga bags but now I only own 4 B-bags....
> This is my Hermes Evelyne III Blue de galice. Love this blue/turquoise color [emoji170]
> View attachment 3448080


Well, 4 Bal bags is still awesome!! Major CONGRATS on this new beauty...holy WOW on that amazing color!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> I did, yes, but unfortunately that relates to my bag style preference only,
> originally I am not


haha I actually know that too!!! I was just teasing you when I quoted you....as I knew exactly what you meant dearest! xoxo


----------



## Kendie26

DutchGirl007 said:


> I bought one in black, it's gotten super soft in a few months and holds my (ridiculously) large car key and a few other keys.  I'll pop my id and cash in too, et voila!  Everything I need in my pocket!  I'm also BV lover, is majority of my small accessory bags, and two handbags.  I've never owned a key case, this is so awesome!!  [emoji173]️  Great choice, Enjoy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448265


Keycase twins we are! It's a great size to put things in & I'm same with that darn HUGE car key (I hate it!). Will look for you over in BV thread!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> haha I actually know that too!!! I was just teasing you when I quoted you....as I knew exactly what you meant dearest! xoxo


Oh, did you? Can i ask how do you know that? Does my written english have any accent?


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Rose Beige Disco today.
> View attachment 3448258
> View attachment 3448259


Breathtakingly BEAUTIFUL everything!!!! That kimona might be migh favorite, but just to be 100% sure I think I need to ransack through your entire closet! Are you free this evening DM?!


----------



## Auvina15

I need something that "pops" today BV Bluette  Campana with maxi dress make me feel great!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3448371
> View attachment 3448374
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need something that "pops" today BV Bluette  Campana with maxi dress make me feel great!!!



Wow wow wow!  This blue is absolutely breathtaking.  I am not familiar with BV styles as I have only seen the ones with a single strap--I really like this double strap style. Cute dress too


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Oh, did you? Can i ask how do you know that? Does my written english have any accent?



We all speak Bal here with Bal accent


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> We all speak Bal here with Bal accent


Lol


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Oh, did you? Can i ask how do you know that? Does my written english have any accent?


HAAAAAAAA, no~ your written english is perfect....I'm just psychic!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> HAAAAAAAA, no~ your written english is perfect....I'm just psychic!


Lol now it was my turn to tease you! :*


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> That's it -- thanks!  I was thinking crotchet or lace , etc top.  You know what a fashionista I am (not!).   Anyways, your kimono top is great.


just a friendly reminder my sweetest, I did already ask DM for the kimono (I'm pretty sure she agreed)
@Dextersmom


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Lol now it was my turn to tease you! :*


love you girl


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> love you girl


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> just a friendly reminder my sweetest, I did already ask DM for the kimono (I'm pretty sure she agreed)
> @Dextersmom



I don't dare to get into another fight with you over DM's lovely stuff.  I will just wait till you go on vacation to do that


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> I don't dare to get into another fight with you over DM's lovely stuff.  I will just wait till you go on vacation to do that



I don't take vacations!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Please lovelies/friends... Shoot me now! I really MUST stop my Chanel obsession NOW! It all ends with this little guy that just arrived. Really pretty fall/winter purple color... 2016 O Case [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Please lovelies/friends... Shoot me now! I really MUST stop my Chanel obsession NOW! It all ends with this little guy that just arrived. Really pretty fall/winter purple color... 2016 O Case [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448425
> View attachment 3448426
> View attachment 3448427



Congrats!  This is so pretty!  Is it kinda burgundy/purple?   You are on a roll with all your lovely Chanel goodies!


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Please lovelies/friends... Shoot me now! I really MUST stop my Chanel obsession NOW! It all ends with this little guy that just arrived. Really pretty fall/winter purple color... 2016 O Case [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448425
> View attachment 3448426
> View attachment 3448427


Loving all of the SLGs!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Congrats!  This is so pretty!  Is it kinda burgundy/purple?   You are on a roll with all your lovely Chanel goodies!


yes iamminda, I'd say it has a definite burgundy slant to it when it's not in direct light but purple (dark purple) is what I notice the most. It reminds me a lot of my favorite Aunt growing up...she had this color handbag & used it all the time & I loved it....maybe I can subconsciously blame her for this one! (tehehe)


----------



## Jaidybug

Been super busy lately, loving everyone's reveals! I stopped in at my local designer consignment store and picked up some new to me goodies[emoji3]


----------



## DutchGirl007

Kendie26 said:


> Please lovelies/friends... Shoot me now! I really MUST stop my Chanel obsession NOW! It all ends with this little guy that just arrived. Really pretty fall/winter purple color... 2016 O Case [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448425
> View attachment 3448426
> View attachment 3448427



Gaaaaaaaa so gorgeous!  I'm a purple freak, must get this!  Congratulations!!!  [emoji322]


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Loving all of the SLGs!





Jaidybug said:


> Been super busy lately, loving everyone's reveals! I stopped in at my local designer consignment store and picked up some new to me goodies[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448545





DutchGirl007 said:


> Gaaaaaaaa so gorgeous!  I'm a purple freak, must get this!  Congratulations!!!  [emoji322]


Ha...I love when I read "Gaaaaaaa!" Cracks me up! Thanks so much sweet friends!
CONGRATS JaidyBug! WOOHOO YOU!  Hey, what's your scarf....I couldn't quite see all the detail  but I know I love it!


----------



## Iamminda

Jaidybug said:


> Been super busy lately, loving everyone's reveals! I stopped in at my local designer consignment store and picked up some new to me goodies[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448545



Congrats on your new goodies JB!  Beautiful scarf and C wallet.  And twinnie on the DE cles -- love that piece.  Enjoy!


----------



## muchstuff

Jaidybug said:


> Been super busy lately, loving everyone's reveals! I stopped in at my local designer consignment store and picked up some new to me goodies[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448545


Nice haul!


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Wow wow wow!  This blue is absolutely breathtaking.  I am not familiar with BV styles as I have only seen the ones with a single strap--I really like this double strap style. Cute dress too


Thank you so much sweetest Iamminda!!! This blue shade does make me smile! The style you mentioned is Veneta style I think, that has top zip but mine only has snap and  a hook!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Please lovelies/friends... Shoot me now! I really MUST stop my Chanel obsession NOW! It all ends with this little guy that just arrived. Really pretty fall/winter purple color... 2016 O Case [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448425
> View attachment 3448426
> View attachment 3448427


Wow wow I love it!!! Gorgeous color Kendie!!! No worries cuz my Chanel obsession is nonetheless too!


----------



## Auvina15

new_to_lv said:


> I used to be all about Balenciaga bags but now I only own 4 B-bags....
> This is my Hermes Evelyne III Blue de galice. Love this blue/turquoise color [emoji170]
> View attachment 3448080


Beautiful blue!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Rose Beige Disco today.
> View attachment 3448258
> View attachment 3448259


You look fabulous!!! Cute cute sandals- love them!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Breathtakingly BEAUTIFUL everything!!!! That kimona might be migh favorite, but just to be 100% sure I think I need to ransack through your entire closet! Are you free this evening DM?!



LOVE you!!!  Thanks Kendie and you are welcome in my closet anytime.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Please lovelies/friends... Shoot me now! I really MUST stop my Chanel obsession NOW! It all ends with this little guy that just arrived. Really pretty fall/winter purple color... 2016 O Case [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448425
> View attachment 3448426
> View attachment 3448427



I LOVE it and I think you actually needed it!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> You look fabulous!!! Cute cute sandals- love them!!!



Thank you so much Auvina!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Been super busy lately, loving everyone's reveals! I stopped in at my local designer consignment store and picked up some new to me goodies[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448545



Congrats JB!! Great haul!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3448371
> View attachment 3448374
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need something that "pops" today BV Bluette  Campana with maxi dress make me feel great!!!



Auvina, your Bluette BV is SO gorgeous!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> Ha...I love when I read "Gaaaaaaa!" Cracks me up! Thanks so much sweet friends!
> CONGRATS JaidyBug! WOOHOO YOU!  Hey, what's your scarf....I couldn't quite see all the detail  but I know I love it!



Thanks so much Kendie! It's a Alexander McQueen scarf, it's huge and   very soft [emoji3]


----------



## Jaidybug

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on your new goodies JB!  Beautiful scarf and C wallet.  And twinnie on the DE cles -- love that piece.  Enjoy!





muchstuff said:


> Nice haul!





Dextersmom said:


> Congrats JB!! Great haul!



Thank you so much ladies!!![emoji8]


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Auvina, your Bluette BV is SO gorgeous!!!


Thank you so much Dextersmom my dear!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Please lovelies/friends... Shoot me now! I really MUST stop my Chanel obsession NOW! It all ends with this little guy that just arrived. Really pretty fall/winter purple color... 2016 O Case [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448425
> View attachment 3448426
> View attachment 3448427


i am totally in love with the colour! 
and i feel it for you, Kendie, i know what this addicton to the small goodies is... but it does feel darn great to have them all!!!!! enjoy it, babe!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> yes iamminda, I'd say it has a definite burgundy slant to it when it's not in direct light but purple (dark purple) is what I notice the most. It reminds me a lot of my favorite Aunt growing up...she had this color handbag & used it all the time & I loved it....maybe I can subconsciously blame her for this one! (tehehe)


cool, i love it! always good to have someone else to blame!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Wow wow I love it!!! Gorgeous color Kendie!!! No worries cuz my Chanel obsession is nonetheless too!





Dextersmom said:


> LOVE you!!!  Thanks Kendie and you are welcome in my closet anytime.





Dextersmom said:


> I LOVE it and I think you actually needed it!!!





Jaidybug said:


> Thanks so much Kendie! It's a Alexander McQueen scarf, it's huge and   very soft [emoji3]





ksuromax said:


> i am totally in love with the colour!
> and i feel it for you, Kendie, i know what this addicton to the small goodies is... but it does feel darn great to have them all!!!!! enjoy it, babe!


Wow, all I can say is Purse Forum TEAM BALENCIAGA is the FINEST!! Thank you all my lovebugs!
Auvina~glad I have another obsessed compadre for "the big C!" (And I'll also join you for BV too (since we are under ksuromax tutelage!)
Dextersmom~ha, "need" it....that's what I'll tell myself today (thank you for that!) & I could SO SO SO live in your closet & be super happy!
Jaidybug~you scarf rocks & I did see a "double C" SLG in your haul as well...woohoo!!
ksuromax~it does feel good & yes, I think I will blame my Auntie!
@Iamminda ~adding you because you threw me off a little with your swanky new eye candy avatar!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> @Iamminda ~adding you because you threw me off a little with your swanky new eye candy avatar!!!!



Thanks.  I thought with a new avatar, I can get away with claiming DM's lovely stuff without you knowing . Ain't gonna work huh?


----------



## ksuromax

The funniest parcel ever!  I wonder if they had any bigger box?? Lol
Sterling silver GG keyring


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Thanks.  I thought with a new avatar, I can get away with claiming DM's lovely stuff without you knowing . Ain't gonna work huh?



HYSTERICAL...bravo on your genius attempt![emoji8][emoji106]


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> The funniest parcel ever!  I wonder if they had any bigger box?? Lol
> Sterling silver GG keyring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449061



Haha on the box! Congrats on the pretty key ring! 
I was also looking at Gucci before I decided on my BV keycase [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Haha on the box! Congrats on the pretty key ring!
> I was also looking at Gucci before I decided on my BV keycase [emoji4][emoji106]


Thanks!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> The funniest parcel ever!  I wonder if they had any bigger box?? Lol
> Sterling silver GG keyring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449061



Darling!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> The funniest parcel ever!  I wonder if they had any bigger box?? Lol
> Sterling silver GG keyring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449061



I like this!


----------



## Dextersmom

Let me explain...


----------



## Dextersmom

This morning my lovely SA from H called to tell they received a rare mini Evelyne in a color called Bougainvillea and was I interested?  I told him that I would love to come see it after work.  He said he would hold it for me, which is so sweet because at Chanel you have to buy it on the spot over the phone or pass, no holding.  When I arrived, they were busy.  He did not want the other customers to see it, so he took me in the back room!  He said their boutique has only received one of these in the last 4 years.  
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Needless to say, I fell in love with the leather, the color and it is light as air!  Here she is....my new little beauty.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> This morning my lovely SA from H called to tell they received a rare mini Evelyne in a color called Bougainvillea and was I interested?  I told him that I would love to come see it after work.  He said he would hold it for me, which is so sweet because at Chanel you have to buy it on the spot over the phone or pass, no holding.  When I arrived, they were busy.  He did not want the other customers to see it, so he took me in the back room!  He said their boutique has only received one of these in the last 4 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449526
> View attachment 3449527
> View attachment 3449528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say, I fell in love with the leather, the color and it is light as air!  Here she is....my new little beauty.



I L-O-V-E it.  That is the prettiest color ever!  You know I love pink and anything remotely pink.  Is that kinda a coral pink?   I can't believe how gorgeous this color is.   It is so darn cute.   So is the mini that is rare or this color that is rare?   You are so lucky that your SA saved it for you.  Congrats and enjoy!    And since you know how weird I am, I get first dip on this one when you get tired of it  .


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I L-O-V-E it.  That is the prettiest color ever!  You know I love pink and anything remotely pink.  Is that kinda a coral pink?   I can't believe how gorgeous this color is.   It is so darn cute.   So is the mini that is rare or this color that is rare?   You are so lucky that your SA saved it for you.  Congrats and enjoy!    And since you know how weird I am, I get first dip on this one when you get tired of it  .



Thanks IM! Yes it does have a coral tone to it.  I can't get over how soft the leather is.  I think they meant the color was rare.  i seem to lose my reasoning skills when they offer me a bag; I just get so giddy and excited and I didn't ask any questions.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> This morning my lovely SA from H called to tell they received a rare mini Evelyne in a color called Bougainvillea and was I interested?  I told him that I would love to come see it after work.  He said he would hold it for me, which is so sweet because at Chanel you have to buy it on the spot over the phone or pass, no holding.  When I arrived, they were busy.  He did not want the other customers to see it, so he took me in the back room!  He said their boutique has only received one of these in the last 4 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449526
> View attachment 3449527
> View attachment 3449528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say, I fell in love with the leather, the color and it is light as air!  Here she is....my new little beauty.


Even though i am not a big fan, but this bag is just STUNING!!!! Absolutely gorgeous!!! Wear it in good health!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> This morning my lovely SA from H called to tell they received a rare mini Evelyne in a color called Bougainvillea and was I interested?  I told him that I would love to come see it after work.  He said he would hold it for me, which is so sweet because at Chanel you have to buy it on the spot over the phone or pass, no holding.  When I arrived, they were busy.  He did not want the other customers to see it, so he took me in the back room!  He said their boutique has only received one of these in the last 4 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449526
> View attachment 3449527
> View attachment 3449528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say, I fell in love with the leather, the color and it is light as air!  Here she is....my new little beauty.


OOO-MMM-GGG, YOU DID NOT!!!! AHHHHH! Ok, let me pick myself up off the floor & compose myself! So I see your famous orange box post & I'm wondering, hmmmmm what did our girl get? And then BAM, there she is in all her glory! HOLY CRAP there are no words. That Bougainvillea color is just so incredible  & very interesting that it's smaller size than your 1st Evelyne (I never saw this size). Clearly "you have arrived" (as they say) with this royal treatment from the big H. MAJOR CONGRATS dearest DM, you wear her beautifully, as you do with EVERYTHING!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Even though i am not a big fan, but this bag is just STUNING!!!! Absolutely gorgeous!!! Wear it in good health!



Thank you ksuromax!  I do know what you mean.  I wasn't a H fan at all until recently.  I would see ladies out with their Evelyne's and think "nothing special" , but then one day things just changed and now I love and appreciate the simple, clean lines and the buttery soft leather.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> OOO-MMM-GGG, YOU DID NOT!!!! AHHHHH! Ok, let me pick myself up off the floor & compose myself! So I see your famous orange box post & I'm wondering, hmmmmm what did our girl get? And then BAM, there she is in all her glory! HOLY CRAP there are no words. That Bougainvillea color is just so incredible  & very interesting that it's smaller size than your 1st Evelyne (I never saw this size). Clearly "you have arrived" (as they say) with this royal treatment from the big H. MAJOR CONGRATS dearest DM, you wear her beautifully, as you do with EVERYTHING!



Thanks so much Kendie!!  I didn't know I wanted or needed this bag until I saw it and held it.  This simple style really appeals to me.


----------



## DutchGirl007

* FIRST CHANEL EVER!!!   
Holy Amazeballs Batman! 
*​I can not remember a time I have been so thrilled with a pre-loved purchase.  I think it's also that this is my very first, the excitement is over the top!

I have been searching for my first Chanel bag; I thought a flap for the investment, (new - yikes) I can not justify the money.  So I went to pre-loved, the new new. Really, a flap is my style in functionality, but not in the look.  I thought of many different leathers, went to touch and feel in a Boutique, spent countless hours online and making myself crazy.  So, I finally jumped after I found this lovely mint condition lady!  I only eyed a few super scrutinizing flaws, and a nicely negotiated price.


----------



## DutchGirl007

Dextersmom said:


> This morning my lovely SA from H called to tell they received a rare mini Evelyne in a color called Bougainvillea and was I interested?  I told him that I would love to come see it after work.  He said he would hold it for me, which is so sweet because at Chanel you have to buy it on the spot over the phone or pass, no holding.  When I arrived, they were busy.  He did not want the other customers to see it, so he took me in the back room!  He said their boutique has only received one of these in the last 4 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449526
> View attachment 3449527
> View attachment 3449528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say, I fell in love with the leather, the color and it is light as air!  Here she is....my new little beauty.


WOW, you totally lucked out...gorgeous bag!  Congratulations!


----------



## Iamminda

DutchGirl007 said:


> * FIRST CHANEL EVER!!!
> Holy Amazeballs Batman!
> *​I can not remember a time I have been so thrilled with a pre-loved purchase.  I think it's also that this is my very first, the excitement is over the top!
> 
> I have been searching for my first Chanel bag; I thought a flap for the investment, (new - yikes) I can not justify the money.  So I went to pre-loved, the new new. Really, a flap is my style in functionality, but not in the look.  I thought of many different leathers, went to touch and feel in a Boutique, spent countless hours online and making myself crazy.  So, I finally jumped after I found this lovely mint condition lady!  I only eyed a few super scrutinizing flaws, and a nicely negotiated price.



Congrats on this beautiful bag!   This looks fantastic on you.  Enjoy!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this beautiful bag!   This looks fantastic on you.  Enjoy!



Thanks, I can't get over that it's really mine [emoji173]️


----------



## muchstuff

DutchGirl007 said:


> * FIRST CHANEL EVER!!!
> Holy Amazeballs Batman!
> *​I can not remember a time I have been so thrilled with a pre-loved purchase.  I think it's also that this is my very first, the excitement is over the top!
> 
> I have been searching for my first Chanel bag; I thought a flap for the investment, (new - yikes) I can not justify the money.  So I went to pre-loved, the new new. Really, a flap is my style in functionality, but not in the look.  I thought of many different leathers, went to touch and feel in a Boutique, spent countless hours online and making myself crazy.  So, I finally jumped after I found this lovely mint condition lady!  I only eyed a few super scrutinizing flaws, and a nicely negotiated price.


It's lovely, congrats!


----------



## Dextersmom

DutchGirl007 said:


> * FIRST CHANEL EVER!!!
> Holy Amazeballs Batman!
> *​I can not remember a time I have been so thrilled with a pre-loved purchase.  I think it's also that this is my very first, the excitement is over the top!
> 
> I have been searching for my first Chanel bag; I thought a flap for the investment, (new - yikes) I can not justify the money.  So I went to pre-loved, the new new. Really, a flap is my style in functionality, but not in the look.  I thought of many different leathers, went to touch and feel in a Boutique, spent countless hours online and making myself crazy.  So, I finally jumped after I found this lovely mint condition lady!  I only eyed a few super scrutinizing flaws, and a nicely negotiated price.


It looks really great on you!!  Congrats!


----------



## Dextersmom

DutchGirl007 said:


> WOW, you totally lucked out...gorgeous bag!  Congratulations!



Thank you!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Dextersmom said:


> It looks really great on you!!  Congrats!



Thank you [emoji173]️


----------



## Dextersmom

Wore my Chanel chevron Woc with my silver Bal sandals out tonight to celebrate my brother's Birthday.


----------



## ksuromax

DutchGirl007 said:


> * FIRST CHANEL EVER!!!
> Holy Amazeballs Batman!
> *​I can not remember a time I have been so thrilled with a pre-loved purchase.  I think it's also that this is my very first, the excitement is over the top!
> 
> I have been searching for my first Chanel bag; I thought a flap for the investment, (new - yikes) I can not justify the money.  So I went to pre-loved, the new new. Really, a flap is my style in functionality, but not in the look.  I thought of many different leathers, went to touch and feel in a Boutique, spent countless hours online and making myself crazy.  So, I finally jumped after I found this lovely mint condition lady!  I only eyed a few super scrutinizing flaws, and a nicely negotiated price.


It's gorgeous!!!! Enjoy it for many years!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Wore my Chanel chevron Woc with my silver Bal sandals out tonight to celebrate my brother's Birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450733
> View attachment 3450734


Gorgeous everything!!! Specially that chanel woc!!!


----------



## Auvina15

DutchGirl007 said:


> * FIRST CHANEL EVER!!!
> Holy Amazeballs Batman!
> *​I can not remember a time I have been so thrilled with a pre-loved purchase.  I think it's also that this is my very first, the excitement is over the top!
> 
> I have been searching for my first Chanel bag; I thought a flap for the investment, (new - yikes) I can not justify the money.  So I went to pre-loved, the new new. Really, a flap is my style in functionality, but not in the look.  I thought of many different leathers, went to touch and feel in a Boutique, spent countless hours online and making myself crazy.  So, I finally jumped after I found this lovely mint condition lady!  I only eyed a few super scrutinizing flaws, and a nicely negotiated price.


Beautiful classic Chanel!!! Huge congrats to you!!!!


----------



## DutchGirl007

ksuromax said:


> It's gorgeous!!!! Enjoy it for many years!



Thank you, I will, she's definitely a keeper [emoji173]️


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> The funniest parcel ever!  I wonder if they had any bigger box?? Lol
> Sterling silver GG keyring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449061


So cute!!!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Auvina15 said:


> Beautiful classic Chanel!!! Huge congrats to you!!!!



OMG many thanks I'm soooooooo stoked. [emoji173]️


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> This morning my lovely SA from H called to tell they received a rare mini Evelyne in a color called Bougainvillea and was I interested?  I told him that I would love to come see it after work.  He said he would hold it for me, which is so sweet because at Chanel you have to buy it on the spot over the phone or pass, no holding.  When I arrived, they were busy.  He did not want the other customers to see it, so he took me in the back room!  He said their boutique has only received one of these in the last 4 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449526
> View attachment 3449527
> View attachment 3449528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say, I fell in love with the leather, the color and it is light as air!  Here she is....my new little beauty.


OMG STUNNING STUNNING!!!!! I love love that color and it looks super cute, super stylish on you Dextersmom!!!! Many congrats to you!!!( not to mentioned your H SA was so sweet!- you are the luckiest!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Wore my Chanel chevron Woc with my silver Bal sandals out tonight to celebrate my brother's Birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450733
> View attachment 3450734


Once again you look EXQUISITE...absolutely beautiful. This is definitely 1 of my favorite looks of yours (although there are so many, but a top top favorite for sure!) Happy Bday to your brother!


----------



## Kendie26

DutchGirl007 said:


> * FIRST CHANEL EVER!!!
> Holy Amazeballs Batman!
> *​I can not remember a time I have been so thrilled with a pre-loved purchase.  I think it's also that this is my very first, the excitement is over the top!
> 
> I have been searching for my first Chanel bag; I thought a flap for the investment, (new - yikes) I can not justify the money.  So I went to pre-loved, the new new. Really, a flap is my style in functionality, but not in the look.  I thought of many different leathers, went to touch and feel in a Boutique, spent countless hours online and making myself crazy.  So, I finally jumped after I found this lovely mint condition lady!  I only eyed a few super scrutinizing flaws, and a nicely negotiated price.


HA! I LOVE your excitement...Holy Batman is right!!! SO very excited for you DutchGirl007...there's nothing like getting your 1st Chanel. Enjoy her to the moon & back !


----------



## DutchGirl007

Kendie26 said:


> HA! I LOVE your excitement...Holy Batman is right!!! SO very excited for you DutchGirl007...there's nothing like getting your 1st Chanel. Enjoy her to the moon & back !



Teehee thank you, everyone is so sweet here.  My husband even "got" that this bag is different, says he loves "I'm such a girl" and hugged my excited self!  Feeling pretty damn awesome!  She is out in my world today for the first time.... Sorry if I post photos again, I can't help myself! [emoji173]️
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
[emoji173]️


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> The funniest parcel ever!  I wonder if they had any bigger box?? Lol
> Sterling silver GG keyring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449061


Such a cute charm! 


Dextersmom said:


> This morning my lovely SA from H called to tell they received a rare mini Evelyne in a color called Bougainvillea and was I interested?  I told him that I would love to come see it after work.  He said he would hold it for me, which is so sweet because at Chanel you have to buy it on the spot over the phone or pass, no holding.  When I arrived, they were busy.  He did not want the other customers to see it, so he took me in the back room!  He said their boutique has only received one of these in the last 4 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449526
> View attachment 3449527
> View attachment 3449528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say, I fell in love with the leather, the color and it is light as air!  Here she is....my new little beauty.


Love the size and the colour! Gorgeous! 


DutchGirl007 said:


> * FIRST CHANEL EVER!!!
> Holy Amazeballs Batman!
> *​I can not remember a time I have been so thrilled with a pre-loved purchase.  I think it's also that this is my very first, the excitement is over the top!
> 
> I have been searching for my first Chanel bag; I thought a flap for the investment, (new - yikes) I can not justify the money.  So I went to pre-loved, the new new. Really, a flap is my style in functionality, but not in the look.  I thought of many different leathers, went to touch and feel in a Boutique, spent countless hours online and making myself crazy.  So, I finally jumped after I found this lovely mint condition lady!  I only eyed a few super scrutinizing flaws, and a nicely negotiated price.


What a beauty! Congrats on your first Chanel!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> OMG STUNNING STUNNING!!!!! I love love that color and it looks super cute, super stylish on you Dextersmom!!!! Many congrats to you!!!( not to mentioned your H SA was so sweet!- you are the luckiest!!!!



Thank you so much Auvina!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Once again you look EXQUISITE...absolutely beautiful. This is definitely 1 of my favorite looks of yours (although there are so many, but a top top favorite for sure!) Happy Bday to your brother!





Auvina15 said:


> Gorgeous everything!!! Specially that chanel woc!!!



Thank you very much my fellow Bal beauties!!


----------



## Dextersmom

DutchGirl007 said:


> Teehee thank you, everyone is so sweet here.  My husband even "got" that this bag is different, says he loves "I'm such a girl" and hugged my excited self!  Feeling pretty damn awesome!  She is out in my world today for the first time.... Sorry if I post photos again, I can't help myself! [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji173]️



It is so gorgeous!!  SO happy for you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Such a cute charm!
> 
> Love the size and the colour! Gorgeous!
> 
> What a beauty! Congrats on your first Chanel!



Thank you JB!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wore my Chanel chevron Woc with my silver Bal sandals out tonight to celebrate my brother's Birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450733
> View attachment 3450734



Another beautiful look!  I love looking at all your pretties .  Hope you had a fun BD celebration with your brother.


----------



## Iamminda

DutchGirl007 said:


> Teehee thank you, everyone is so sweet here.  My husband even "got" that this bag is different, says he loves "I'm such a girl" and hugged my excited self!  Feeling pretty damn awesome!  She is out in my world today for the first time.... Sorry if I post photos again, I can't help myself! [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji173]️



We love looking at everyone's goodies in different lighting, with different outfits, etc so please post away .  Congrats again and enjoy this beauty!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Dextersmom said:


> It is so gorgeous!!  SO happy for you!



Aww shucks, thanks to all you lovely people! [emoji173]️


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Another beautiful look!  I love looking at all your pretties .  Hope you had a fun BD celebration with your brother.



Thanks my friend!!  We had a fantastic evening! I adore my brother and sister-in-law.


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my new mini Evie today with 3 Tai bracelets.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my new mini Evie today with 3 Tai bracelets.
> View attachment 3451100
> View attachment 3451102


So stylish as always!!! Love your bag color so much. The bracelets are so unique though!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my new mini Evie today with 3 Tai bracelets.
> View attachment 3451100
> View attachment 3451102



Love this bag!  What a gorgeous color.  Looks great with your tank.   This color is quite versatile isn't it?


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Love this bag!  What a gorgeous color.  Looks great with your tank.   This color is quite versatile isn't it?





Auvina15 said:


> So stylish as always!!! Love your bag color so much. The bracelets are so unique though!



Thank you both!!  I do think it is really versatile, IM!  I have collected these Tai bracelets over the years and they are so much fun, Auvina!


----------



## Kendie26

Valentino Glamlock out for dinner tonight[emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Valentino Glamlock out for dinner tonight[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451336



What a beauty!  So edgy and chic!  Hope you had a fabulous dinner!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Valentino Glamlock out for dinner tonight[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451336



GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Dextersmom said:


> GORGEOUS!!!



BaddaBang!!  Gorgeous!! [emoji485]


----------



## Dextersmom

Wore my Chanel classic caviar WOC as a clutch 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 tonight (with Jean Paul Gaultier blouse and Rag & Bone booties).


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wore my Chanel classic caviar WOC as a clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451447
> View attachment 3451448
> View attachment 3451449
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tonight (with Jean Paul Gaultier blouse and Rag & Bone booties).



Love your whole outfit!   Looking good, looking good .  That is the coolest blouse ever -- I can't quite describe how unique it is (like those cool sand art pieces, a bit of a thunderstorm, some ombré effect, some floral motifs).  Can you tell how I am quite drawn to it?  .  Hope you had a great dinner at that lovely restaurant.


----------



## DutchGirl007

Iamminda said:


> We love looking at everyone's goodies in different lighting, with different outfits, etc so please post away .  Congrats again and enjoy this beauty!



Thanks, it's still so new the blue plastic is still on the Inside of the handle O rings!  I gotta hug her!


----------



## Kendie26

DutchGirl007 said:


> Thanks, it's still so new the blue plastic is still on the Inside of the handle O rings!  I gotta hug her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451504





Iamminda said:


> What a beauty!  So edgy and chic!  Hope you had a fabulous dinner!





Dextersmom said:


> GORGEOUS!!!





Dextersmom said:


> Wore my Chanel classic caviar WOC as a clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451447
> View attachment 3451448
> View attachment 3451449
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tonight (with Jean Paul Gaultier blouse and Rag & Bone booties).


DutchGirl~ I adore your excitement over your beautiful new chanel....hug her for life!
DM & Iamminda~thank you as always
DM~Great look on you. I can't get over your perfect, elegant posture.( I need that!!)


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Love your whole outfit!   Looking good, looking good .  That is the coolest blouse ever -- I can't quite describe how unique it is (like those cool sand art pieces, a bit of a thunderstorm, some ombré effect, some floral motifs).  Can you tell how I am quite drawn to it?  .  Hope you had a great dinner at that lovely restaurant.



Thank you so much my friend.  His tops are all so unique and mesmerizing, so I definitely know what you mean.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> DutchGirl~ I adore your excitement over your beautiful new chanel....hug her for life!
> DM & Iamminda~thank you as always
> DM~Great look on you. I can't get over your perfect, elegant posture.( I need that!!)



Thanks Kendie!!


----------



## Kendie26

Bal friends-this is not a new purchase-"Au Contraire!" -I posted it in another thread as a very fun/sweet TPFr is inspiring me to try different angle modshots (ha!) This is actually a very favorite clutch I've  had for years & used yesterday taking mom out for her Sunday feast. It's from Banana Republic & was under $100(yay) It's similar to the size of Bal envelope clutch [emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Bal friends-this is not a new purchase-"Au Contraire!" -I posted it in another thread as a very fun/sweet TPFr is inspiring me to try different angle modshots (ha!) This is actually a very favorite clutch I've  had for years & used yesterday taking mom out for her Sunday feast. It's from Banana Republic & was under $100(yay) It's similar to the size of Bal envelope clutch [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452527



Very pretty and sparkly!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Bal friends-this is not a new purchase-"Au Contraire!" -I posted it in another thread as a very fun/sweet TPFr is inspiring me to try different angle modshots (ha!) This is actually a very favorite clutch I've  had for years & used yesterday taking mom out for her Sunday feast. It's from Banana Republic & was under $100(yay) It's similar to the size of Bal envelope clutch [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452527



This clutch is very beautiful!   Looks great with your pretty KS dress and A watch.   Great modshot -- now that you have mastered it, will we get to see more?  yeah


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Bal friends-this is not a new purchase-"Au Contraire!" -I posted it in another thread as a very fun/sweet TPFr is inspiring me to try different angle modshots (ha!) This is actually a very favorite clutch I've  had for years & used yesterday taking mom out for her Sunday feast. It's from Banana Republic & was under $100(yay) It's similar to the size of Bal envelope clutch [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452527


Cool clutch, but look at those flamingos!    
Fab look, gal!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Very pretty and sparkly!!





Iamminda said:


> This clutch is very beautiful!   Looks great with your pretty KS dress and A watch.   Great modshot -- now that you have mastered it, will we get to see more?  yeah





ksuromax said:


> Cool clutch, but look at those flamingos!
> Fab look, gal!


 HA you 3 crack me up....THANK YOU! 
DM~the pic prob makes it look borderline obnoxious sparkly but in person it's actually more "tame" if that makes any sense! 
iamminda~ HAAAAA, I'm hoping my newfound fun/weirdness with modshots is short-lived. I think I'm subconsciously doing it to "bug" my husband...he thinks this TPF stuff is weird!! But, what the heck does he know, I mean really!
ksuromax~yes, I'm a sucker for pink anything & animals of all types so it was hard to pass up that flamingo dress just for fun.
Many thanks again my Beauties!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> This clutch is very beautiful!   Looks great with your pretty KS dress and A watch.   Great modshot -- now that you have mastered it, will we get to see more?  yeah


oh & hey now, wait a cotton pickin' minute little sisterfriend....how about some of YOUR sassy modshots?! Hmmmmm? Please do indulge us little mama!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> oh & hey now, wait a cotton pickin' minute little sisterfriend....how about some of YOUR sassy modshots?! Hmmmmm? Please do indulge us little mama!



Trust me, this old run-down temple of mine (my old bod) is so NOT meant for mod shots!  Trust me, don't want to scare the kiddies .


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Trust me, this old run-down temple of mine (my old bod) is so NOT meant for mod shots!  Trust me, don't want to scare the kiddies .


Get the bleep out!!! I don't believe you....you are BEAUTIFUL ...inside & out.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Get the bleep out!!! I don't believe you....you are BEAUTIFUL ...inside & out.


Thanks dear (I wish!)


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Get the bleep out!!! I don't believe you....you are BEAUTIFUL ...inside & out.



I echo this sentiment.


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Bal friends-this is not a new purchase-"Au Contraire!" -I posted it in another thread as a very fun/sweet TPFr is inspiring me to try different angle modshots (ha!) This is actually a very favorite clutch I've  had for years & used yesterday taking mom out for her Sunday feast. It's from Banana Republic & was under $100(yay) It's similar to the size of Bal envelope clutch [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452527


Whoa you nailed it!!! Love those sparkle studs!!! Beautiful dress!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Valentino Glamlock out for dinner tonight[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451336


Oh my this is really breathing!!!! Love love the hardware, stunning!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

DutchGirl007 said:


> Thanks, it's still so new the blue plastic is still on the Inside of the handle O rings!  I gotta hug her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451504


This is one of my favorite chanel styles!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Wore my Chanel classic caviar WOC as a clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451447
> View attachment 3451448
> View attachment 3451449
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tonight (with Jean Paul Gaultier blouse and Rag & Bone booties).


Those booties are killing me, so stylish!!! Beautiful Chanel piece. Very nice shots!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Oh my this is really breathing!!!! Love love the hardware, stunning!!!!





Auvina15 said:


> Oh my this is really breathing!!!! Love love the hardware, stunning!!!!


You are a doll dearest Auvina...thank you so much! I was being a little crazy on some modshots! I was doing all kinds of weird contortions...it was almost a mini-workout~ HA!  Thanks again sweetie!


----------



## Grande Latte

Here. Something funky. Loewe elephant bag. I just ordered it.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^


----------



## Kendie26

Grande Latte said:


> Here. Something funky. Loewe elephant bag. I just ordered it.



How sweet, truly  unique & fun! [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## ksuromax

BV Cervo hobo in Canard (+BV cuff and necklace)


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Cervo hobo in Canard (+BV cuff and necklace)



This is such a beautiful hobo -- love the color and the style.  The color reminds me a bit of 2012 Lagon.  Just lovely


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This is such a beautiful hobo -- love the color and the style.  The color reminds me a bit of 2012 Lagon.  Just lovely


That's why i passed on Lagoon, there was one brand new on *bay recently.... but i knew this one will dominate, so ...
P.S. forgot to mention - it was a Day (yeah, yeah, i am boring in my consistency!)


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> That's why i passed on Lagoon, there was one brand new on *bay recently.... but i knew this one will dominate, so ...
> P.S. forgot to mention - it was a Day (yeah, yeah, i am boring in my consistency!)


Nothing wrong with being consistent


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Those booties are killing me, so stylish!!! Beautiful Chanel piece. Very nice shots!!!



Thank you Auvina!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Wore my H Gold Evie today.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV Cervo hobo in Canard (+BV cuff and necklace)



Wow....that is beautiful!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wore my H Gold Evie today.
> View attachment 3454842



Your Evie looks great with your cute outfit.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Your Evie looks great with your cute outfit.



Thanks IM!


----------



## ksuromax

It's Autumn... tan leather is back on stage:
Gucci Marrakech flap messenger and pumps, plus Gucci bangle and necklace (and BV)


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> It's Autumn... tan leather is back on stage:
> Gucci Marrakech flap messenger and pumps, plus Gucci bangle and necklace (and BV)



Gorgeous and I really love your dream catcher!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous and I really love your dream catcher!!!


Thank you! 
I have a few of them, if you ever are in UAE let  me know, i'd gladly give you one


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Thank you!
> I have a few of them, if you ever are in UAE let  me know, i'd gladly give you one



You are a sweetheart!!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> It's Autumn... tan leather is back on stage:
> Gucci Marrakech flap messenger and pumps, plus Gucci bangle and necklace (and BV)



Loving your bag -- great Autumn color.  And your shoes match perfectly.  Am I the only one who doesnt have shoes to match my bags?   Lol


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> You are a sweetheart!!!


Purple is my DD's, other 3 are my bag charms (brown/red/black) and one more dark blue (my son's) not in the picture, they are really cool!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Loving your bag -- great Autumn color.  And your shoes match perfectly.  Am I the only one who doesnt have shoes to match my bags?   Lol


They are of the same line Gucci Marrakech, same leather, same colour and same tassels


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Purple is my DD's, other 3 are my bag charms (brown/red/black) and one more dark blue (my son's) not in the picture, they are really cool!



They are so beautiful!!  Thank you for sharing this pic!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> It's Autumn... tan leather is back on stage:
> Gucci Marrakech flap messenger and pumps, plus Gucci bangle and necklace (and BV)


Just fabulous!


----------



## ksuromax

Soft calf Prada with funky handles


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Soft calf Prada with funky handles



That leather looks very nice and I love the handles.


----------



## ksuromax

Thank you, Dear! Here it is in action


Iamminda said:


> That leather looks very nice and I love the handles.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Thank you, Dear! Here it is in action



Love all your bracelets/bangles too.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Thank you, Dear! Here it is in action



What a gorgeous bag!!  I love the handles and I love all of the earthy colors you incorporated into your look today!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Love all your bracelets/bangles too.



Me too!


----------



## ksuromax

Thank you Dear  
And the Dreamcatcher is hanging on the other side as well


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Thank you Dear
> And the Dreamcatcher is hanging on the other side as well



You KNOW I saw your gorgeous dream catcher!!  I am dying of jealousy over here!


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my Reissue today!!  Happy Friday!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> You KNOW I saw your gorgeous dream catcher!!  I am dying of jealousy over here!


----------



## ksuromax

You wear


Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Reissue today!!  Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3456667


 Them so well, Dear DM!! I really love the looks with your C flaps! So chic and casual at the same time!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Reissue today!!  Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3456667



Love this bag!  You wear it (and everything!!!) so beautifully .


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Reissue today!!  Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3456667


Snap girlfriend!!! LOVE!  That pink top is gorgeous on you & another kimono (from Anthropologie perhaps?...hey, did you know  that store originated near us in a Phila, PA suburb!!) Loving your shoe/booties too. I think I have too much love for you!! haaaaa, smooches


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Snap girlfriend!!! LOVE!  That pink top is gorgeous on you & another kimono (from Anthropologie perhaps?...hey, did you know  that store originated near us in a Phila, PA suburb!!) Loving your shoe/booties too. I think I have too much love for you!! haaaaa, smooches





ksuromax said:


> You wear
> 
> Them so well, Dear DM!! I really love the looks with your C flaps! So chic and casual at the same time!





Iamminda said:


> Love this bag!  You wear it (and everything!!!) so beautifully .



Thank you ksuromax!  San Diego is pretty casual and that suits me, but I do have fun with my accessories (bags, shoes, bracelets) for sure. 
Thanks IM! You are a sweetheart. 
Thank you very much Kendie and I did not know that about Anthro....good to know and btw, this particular kimono is from Nordstrom, or as i like to call it "My Happy Place". 

You are all fabulous and I hope you are having a beautiful Friday night.


----------



## Dextersmom

Switched to this Jimmy Choo clutch before heading out for dinner.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Switched to this Jimmy Choo clutch before heading out for dinner.
> View attachment 3457145



Beautiful look, DM!  Love the purple shawl with your pink tank!   Hope you had a great dinner.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Switched to this Jimmy Choo clutch before heading out for dinner.
> View attachment 3457145


so elegant, lovely & classy.....for the love of my aching back (from garden weeding), PLEASE teach me your killer perfect posture!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> so elegant, lovely & classy.....for the love of my aching back (from garden weeding), PLEASE teach me your killer perfect posture!!!





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful look, DM!  Love the purple shawl with your pink tank!   Hope you had a great dinner.



Thank you IM!  Dinner was too good. 
Thanks Kendie!  I think it would help your posture if your DH did the weeding (just kidding).


----------



## ksuromax

I am in the pink mood this weekend 
OS Alexa and a matching wallet, both by  Mulberry


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Reissue today!!  Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3456667


Ooh my favorite reissue 


Dextersmom said:


> Switched to this Jimmy Choo clutch before heading out for dinner.
> View attachment 3457145


what a fancy clutch! Beautiful outfit!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> I am in the pink mood this weekend
> OS Alexa and a matching wallet, both by  Mulberry


Gorgeous pinks!!! Yummy leather!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> I am in the pink mood this weekend
> OS Alexa and a matching wallet, both by  Mulberry



So pretty!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Ooh my favorite reissue
> 
> what a fancy clutch! Beautiful outfit!



Thank you Auvina!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Gorgeous pinks!!! Yummy leather!


Thanks, thanks


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> So pretty!


Thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

I have a little reveal to share with my Bal friends!


----------



## ksuromax

Open! Open!


----------



## Dextersmom

Here she is!!  It looks like it's just you and me ksuromax.  Please welcome 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 my caviar mini in bronze and I just love what a chameleon she is.  I couldn't resist taking a side by side shot with my lambskin black mini.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Here she is!!  It looks like it's just you and me ksuromax.  Please welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457853
> View attachment 3457854
> View attachment 3457855
> View attachment 3457856
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my caviar mini in bronze and I just love what a chameleon she is.  I couldn't resist taking a side by side shot with my lambskin black mini.


She is soooo beautiful!!!!!! 
Just perfect and most versatile all around!!! Brilliant! Enjoy it good health for many, many years!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> She is soooo beautiful!!!!!!
> Just perfect and most versatile all around!!! Brilliant! Enjoy it good health for many, many years!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much!!


Looking forward to you gorgeous modeling pix!!


----------



## ksuromax

I have a pair of Gianvitto Rossi sandals in exactly the same metallic shade, let @Iamminda  and @Kendie26 fight for your tops and skirts, i will focus on the bag


----------



## rx4dsoul

ksuromax said:


> I am in the pink mood this weekend
> OS Alexa and a matching wallet, both by  Mulberry


Oy sooo pretty!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you IM!  Dinner was too good.
> Thanks Kendie!  I think it would help your posture if your DH did the weeding (just kidding).



Haaaaaaaa! Good one DM but fat chance in that as he had no tolerance for our gardens but I'll read him you comment for a good laugh [emoji8][emoji23][emoji106]


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Here she is!!  It looks like it's just you and me ksuromax.  Please welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457853
> View attachment 3457854
> View attachment 3457855
> View attachment 3457856
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my caviar mini in bronze and I just love what a chameleon she is.  I couldn't resist taking a side by side shot with my lambskin black mini.



OOOMMMGGG!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji322][emoji93]So friggin fabulous!! Looks perfect on you girlfriend! I literally tried this bag on in bronze last week ( but I opted for a different choice) she is MAGNIFICENT & you wear her beautifully, as always!


----------



## Kendie26

Shopping day & Dressing room selfie madness [emoji23]Had my beloved Chanel beige chevron reissue with me... Love her to death/got her last month.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> OOOMMMGGG!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji322][emoji93]So friggin fabulous!! Looks perfect on you girlfriend! I literally tried this bag on in bronze last week ( but I opted for a different choice) she is MAGNIFICENT & you wear her beautifully, as always!



Thank you my friend!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Shopping day & Dressing room selfie madness [emoji23]Had my beloved Chanel beige chevron reissue with me... Love her to death/got her last month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458087



You look beautiful.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Here she is!!  It looks like it's just you and me ksuromax.  Please welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457853
> View attachment 3457854
> View attachment 3457855
> View attachment 3457856
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my caviar mini in bronze and I just love what a chameleon she is.  I couldn't resist taking a side by side shot with my lambskin black mini.



Congrats on your new beauty!  I really like this color a lot -- I bet she is quite a color chameleon.  And I absolutely love what you are wearing -- that kimono too (?) is quite divine and I get first dibs on it .   I recently showed DH the pic of your reissue and casually mentioned how much I liked it -- don't think it will ever happen though .


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> I am in the pink mood this weekend
> OS Alexa and a matching wallet, both by  Mulberry



I love this.  The prettiest shade of pink!   Love the wallet too.  I will fight anyone for this one .   



ksuromax said:


> I have a pair of Gianvitto Rossi sandals in exactly the same metallic shade, let @Iamminda  and @Kendie26 fight for your tops and skirts, i will focus on the bag



Dear ksuromax, you can have this beautiful bag!   (I am hoping this reverse psychology approach will work -- I say I don't want it, then you wont want it -- then I can go in and scoop it up  ).


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Shopping day & Dressing room selfie madness [emoji23]Had my beloved Chanel beige chevron reissue with me... Love her to death/got her last month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458087



Wow K!  This is a beauty!  Is this your new one or do you have another one coming?  So elegant and classy!  And it looks great with your dress.   You are totally acing these mod shots -- keep them coming you model you.   Hey, loving your watch -- DH been wanting to get me one but I said nah.   The more I see it on you, the more I like it.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on your new beauty!  I really like this color a lot -- I bet she is quite a color chameleon.  And I absolutely love what you are wearing -- that kimono too (?) is quite divine and I get first dibs on it .   I recently showed DH the pic of your reissue and casually mentioned how much I liked it -- don't think it will ever happen though .



Thank you so much IM!!  I love that you planted a seed (a little baby Chanel seed) with your DH.  You never know, the idea of a Reissue might grow on him.


----------



## ksuromax

Thank you, Sweety, but it doesn't work with me, if I WANT something, I do want it  so, abandon hope 


Iamminda said:


> I love this.  The prettiest shade of pink!   Love the wallet too.  I will fight anyone for this one .
> 
> 
> 
> Dear ksuromax, you can have this beautiful bag!   (I am hoping this reverse psychology approach will work -- I say I don't want it, then you wont want it -- then I can go in and scoop it up  ).


----------



## ksuromax

Mentioning casually won't help, it's a lot more tricky, you need to work on it, but it's worthy all the efforts, I am still in awe the way I worked it out with my husband getting me Bal City with iridescent hw  everything is possible, just don't give up! 





Iamminda said:


> Congrats on your new beauty!  I really like this color a lot -- I bet she is quite a color chameleon.  And I absolutely love what you are wearing -- that kimono too (?) is quite divine and I get first dibs on it .   I recently showed DH the pic of your reissue and casually mentioned how much I liked it -- don't think it will ever happen though .


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Mentioning casually won't help, it's a lot more tricky, you need to work on it, but it's worthy all the efforts, I am still in awe the way I worked it out with my husband getting me Bal City with iridescent hw  everything is possible, just don't give up!



Oh, I love your city with irisdecent hw.   OK, I will work on it with DH but am doubtful it will happen.  He didn't even know Chanel makes handbags -- he has only heard of the perfume.   He said something about how such a luxury purse doesn't match my wardrobe and style.   On the other hand, he wants to buy me an Apple Watch.   Anyways, thanks for letting me complain (lol).


----------



## DutchGirl007

Dextersmom said:


> Here she is!!  It looks like it's just you and me ksuromax.  Please welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457853
> View attachment 3457854
> View attachment 3457855
> View attachment 3457856
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my caviar mini in bronze and I just love what a chameleon she is.  I couldn't resist taking a side by side shot with my lambskin black mini.



Wowowowowowow!   Congratulations, all you ladies are inspiring!!  Enjoy her what a lovely color!


----------



## ksuromax

Lol


Iamminda said:


> Oh, I love your city with irisdecent hw.   OK, I will work on it with DH but am doubtful it will happen.  He didn't even know Chanel makes handbags -- he has only heard of the perfume.   He said something about how such a luxury purse doesn't match my wardrobe and style.   On the other hand, he wants to buy me an Apple Watch.   Anyways, thanks for letting me complain (lol).



My DH didn't even know the name of Balenciaga!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Love leather bracelets


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> You look beautiful.





Iamminda said:


> Wow K!  This is a beauty!  Is this your new one or do you have another one coming?  So elegant and classy!  And it looks great with your dress.   You are totally acing these mod shots -- keep them coming you model you.   Hey, loving your watch -- DH been wanting to get me one but I said nah.   The more I see it on you, the more I like it.





Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much IM!!  I love that you planted a seed (a little baby Chanel seed) with your DH.  You never know, the idea of a Reissue might grow on him.


Thank you my Lovey's! iamminda~"acing" modshots (heck no, not me, but thank you kindly dear!) I just love seeing how others show the actual bag worn on themselves so I've been experimenting! So i like DM's thinking....you never know is right! It's another slippery slope w/ Chanel though, just like w/ Bal (& yes I have another one in transit ) So sweet he wants to get you the iwatch!! I wasn't sure I wanted one at first but my hub got for my birthday last year & I'm obsessed with it now (sorry DM on our other watch twinsie!) I love it for the fitness aspect...highly motivating ....plus many other cool features. Do let us know if you get one!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you my Lovey's! iamminda~"acing" modshots (heck no, not me, but thank you kindly dear!) I just love seeing how others show the actual bag worn on themselves so I've been experimenting! So i like DM's thinking....you never know is right! It's another slippery slope w/ Chanel though, just like w/ Bal (& yes I have another one in transit ) So sweet he wants to get you the iwatch!! I wasn't sure I wanted one at first but my hub got for my birthday last year & I'm obsessed with it now (sorry DM on our other watch twinsie!) I love it for the fitness aspect...highly motivating ....plus many other cool features. Do let us know if you get one!


Which colour/model are you waiting for? Or it's gonna be a teasing reveal??


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Which colour/model are you waiting for? Or it's gonna be a teasing reveal??


HAAAAAA, well, let me think....after the torture YOU put me through yesterday morning w/ YOUR new reveal, maybe I'll bite my tongue & keep mum for now


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> HAAAAAA, well, let me think....after the torture YOU put me through yesterday morning w/ YOUR new reveal, maybe I'll bite my tongue & keep mum for now


Lol


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Lol


& I should have been somewhat "nice" & said that I'm fairly confident you will like it because it's a style that is on the softer, slouchy side (as opposed to the more structured chanel's) so based on what I know about you darlin' I THINK you will approve...kisses girl


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> & I should have been somewhat "nice" & said that I'm fairly confident you will like it because it's a style that is on the softer, slouchy side (as opposed to the more structured chanel's) so based on what I know about you darlin' I THINK you will approve...kisses girl


Bottega??????????


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Bottega??????????


no dear, it is a chanel (a softer/slouchy style)...Bottega will be another day in future


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> no dear, it is a chanel (a softer/slouchy style)...Bottega will be another day in future


Hm... ok, then, i'll patiently wait till your reveal


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Hm... ok, then, i'll patiently wait till your reveal



I find waiting for other reveals is almost as excruciating as waiting for my own bag to arrive .


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I find waiting for other reveals is almost as excruciating as waiting for my own bag to arrive .


Yeah, i feel that, too, i'm thrilled guessing what it's going to be (style, colour, etc)


----------



## Livia1

Haven't been posting on this forum for a while but I have been lurking 
Want to share my brand new Hermes Bolide 31 in Rouge Grenat


----------



## Kendie26

Livia1 said:


> Haven't been posting on this forum for a while but I have been lurking
> Want to share my brand new Hermes Bolide 31 in Rouge Grenat



Girl! Just replied on another chain but please let me say I'm THRILLED to "see" you back!!! Major congrats on your new Bolide-she's crazy GREAT [emoji106][emoji322][emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Hm... ok, then, i'll patiently wait till your reveal





Iamminda said:


> I find waiting for other reveals is almost as excruciating as waiting for my own bag to arrive .



Aw I'm sorry sweeties! Take no offense to "suspense"... I'm kind of dying myself with the wait! I tried on their store display & they had to locate a brand new one for me that's coming from across country (fedex ground is slow 3,000 miles![emoji16])


----------



## Iamminda

Livia1 said:


> Haven't been posting on this forum for a while but I have been lurking
> Want to share my brand new Hermes Bolide 31 in Rouge Grenat



That is one gorgeous red bag!  Enjoy!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Aw I'm sorry sweeties! Take no offense to "suspense"... I'm kind of dying myself with the wait! I tried on their store display & they had to locate a brand new one for me that's coming from across country (fedex ground is slow 3,000 miles![emoji16])


I am sure it's totally worth the wait!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Aw I'm sorry sweeties! Take no offense to "suspense"... I'm kind of dying myself with the wait! I tried on their store display & they had to locate a brand new one for me that's coming from across country (fedex ground is slow 3,000 miles![emoji16])



If it is from my neck of the woods, I can help pick it up for you and deliver it personally.  What do you say?


----------



## Livia1

Kendie26 said:


> Girl! Just replied on another chain but please let me say I'm THRILLED to "see" you back!!! Major congrats on your new Bolide-she's crazy GREAT [emoji106][emoji322][emoji8]



Thanks, sweetie. I am posting this baby everywhere


----------



## Livia1

Iamminda said:


> That is one gorgeous red bag!  Enjoy!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Dextersmom

Livia1 said:


> Haven't been posting on this forum for a while but I have been lurking
> Want to share my brand new Hermes Bolide 31 in Rouge Grenat



That leather and color....what a gorgeous bag!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Livia1

Dextersmom said:


> That leather and color....what a gorgeous bag!!  Thanks for sharing!



Thank you so much 
Love the leather & colour


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out to a movie (Hell or High Water) with my new bronze baby.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out to a movie (Hell or High Water) with my new bronze baby.
> View attachment 3458739



Gorgeous bag!  Love the color of your sweater.  Hope you enjoyed the movie (I like the cast!).


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous bag!  Love the color of your sweater.  Hope you enjoyed the movie (I like the cast!).



Thanks IM!!  The movie was good.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> If it is from my neck of the woods, I can help pick it up for you and deliver it personally.  What do you say?


Aw I would have LOVED that ....to meet you in person would have been BETTER than opening the box!! (but it's got to be half-way now as delivery says Wednesday)


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out to a movie (Hell or High Water) with my new bronze baby.
> View attachment 3458739


Ooh you rock girl.......Love it!!! Looks so cute on you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Ooh you rock girl.......Love it!!! Looks so cute on you!



Thanks Auvina!


----------



## Dextersmom

It's a Gold Evie day.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> It's a Gold Evie day.
> View attachment 3459984



Looking lovely, DM.  Everyday (Evieday) is a great day for Evie. LOL,  sorry just had to try out that pun.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> It's a Gold Evie day.
> View attachment 3459984


the more i see your Evie (love that name as I knew a woman that name) the more & more I'm intrigued by the color. Wish I could see it in person because on my screen it reminds me of a Prada bag my DH bought for me & it's just unique. You look fab, as ALWAYS dextersmommy!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> the more i see your Evie (love that name as I knew a woman that name) the more & more I'm intrigued by the color. Wish I could see it in person because on my screen it reminds me of a Prada bag my DH bought for me & it's just unique. You look fab, as ALWAYS dextersmommy!





Iamminda said:


> Looking lovely, DM.  Everyday (Evieday) is a great day for Evie. LOL,  sorry just had to try out that pun.



The color is like a mix between caramel and cognac, Kendie.  The leather quality is like no other.  I am already dreaming of my next Evie PM. 
IM, you are so funny and clever.  I love your pun.
Thank you both and btw, on another topic, I have been working on setting up my own blog (very slow process for this low tech girl) and if all goes well I should be up in the next few weeks...I will keep you posted.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> The color is like a mix between caramel and cognac, Kendie.  The leather quality is like no other.  I am already dreaming of my next Evie PM.
> IM, you are so funny and clever.  I love your pun.
> Thank you both and btw, on another topic, I have been working on setting up my own blog (very slow process for this low tech girl) and if all goes well I should be up in the next few weeks...I will keep you posted.



So excited about your blog!  Can't wait.  I will be subscriber #1 (or #2 since Kendie is super duper fast and always beat me in claiming stuff  ).


----------



## DutchGirl007

Iamminda said:


> So excited about your blog!  Can't wait.  I will be subscriber #1 (or #2 since Kendie is super duper fast and always beat me in claiming stuff  ).



Your own blog, cool!!  Can't wait!  @Kendie


----------



## w371z4

New to me BV, am so guilty buying this instead of another color collection for my BBags. I hope BV matches the durability of Balenciaga.

Bottega Venetta Wave Tote


----------



## ksuromax

w371z4 said:


> New to me BV, am so guilty buying this instead of another color collection for my BBags. I hope BV matches the durability of Balenciaga.
> 
> Bottega Venetta Wave Tote
> 
> View attachment 3460348


Let me assure you, it definitely will, and maybe even exceed your expectation, just keep in mind that metallic finish might slightly rub off with regular use, but usually it gives a feeling of light patina, which (imo) only adds some charm and uniquness to the bag, my intrecciato armatura from 07/08 still looks like new though...
amazing choice, enjoy your new bag!


----------



## ksuromax

w371z4 said:


> New to me BV, am so guilty buying this instead of another color collection for my BBags. I hope BV matches the durability of Balenciaga.
> 
> Bottega Venetta Wave Tote
> 
> View attachment 3460348


Breathtakingly beautiful!


----------



## w371z4

ksuromax said:


> Let me assure you, it definitely will, and maybe even exceed your expectation, just keep in mind that metallic finish might slightly rub off with regular use, but usually it gives a feeling of light patina, which (imo) only adds some charm and uniquness to the bag, my intrecciato armatura from 07/08 still looks like new though...
> amazing choice, enjoy your new bag!





ksuromax said:


> Breathtakingly beautiful!



Oh ksuromax you made my day! Am very reluctant to use this coz i have no idea as to the wear and tear of metallic finish. But i cant resist on getting her, she stole my heart at first sight [emoji7]. thought she was too big for me but when i realized she can be reshaped oh i took the plunge. Havent carried her yet but im looking forward to it. I believe bal fanatics are likely to be BV collectors as well.  Id love to hear more about this style. Im doing some research too.

Guess i can enjoy my purchase now! Thank you[emoji8]


----------



## ksuromax

w371z4 said:


> Oh ksuromax you made my day! Am very reluctant to use this coz i have no idea as to the wear and tear of metallic finish. But i cant resist on getting her, she stole my heart at first sight [emoji7]. thought she was too big for me but when i realized she can be reshaped oh i took the plunge. Havent carried her yet but im looking forward to it. I believe bal fanatics are likely to be BV collectors as well.  Id love to hear more about this style. Im doing some research too.
> 
> Guess i can enjoy my purchase now! Thank you[emoji8]


 
I came to Bal from BV, i love BV with all my heart for their quality, classic, simple lines but rich and saturated colours and versatility of the styles. I hope you will love it, too!


----------



## Iamminda

w371z4 said:


> New to me BV, am so guilty buying this instead of another color collection for my BBags. I hope BV matches the durability of Balenciaga.
> 
> Bottega Venetta Wave Tote
> 
> View attachment 3460348



Congrats on your beautiful tote!  Enjoy!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> So excited about your blog!  Can't wait.  I will be subscriber #1 (or #2 since Kendie is super duper fast and always beat me in claiming stuff  ).





Dextersmom said:


> The color is like a mix between caramel and cognac, Kendie.  The leather quality is like no other.  I am already dreaming of my next Evie PM.
> IM, you are so funny and clever.  I love your pun.
> Thank you both and btw, on another topic, I have been working on setting up my own blog (very slow process for this low tech girl) and if all goes well I should be up in the next few weeks...I will keep you posted.


You have the advantage of being in DM's same time zone iamminda, so I'm often super duper slow (not fast) if you post when I'm getting my beauty rest (ha) as I'm 3 hours ahead of you lovelies!
Your description of the Evie color is just like my Prada....maybe I'll use her today, hmmm! Psyched for your Blog DM...how exciting! Please make sure your boys D & W are featured (I'm sure you already thought of that!!)


----------



## Kendie26

w371z4 said:


> New to me BV, am so guilty buying this instead of another color collection for my BBags. I hope BV matches the durability of Balenciaga.
> 
> Bottega Venetta Wave Tote
> 
> View attachment 3460348


What a pretty bag! The handles with the chain detail are so chic & love the wave pattern at bottom. BV has mastered their own unique place in the handbag world for sure! Enjoy & Congrats!


----------



## w371z4

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on your beautiful tote!  Enjoy!





Kendie26 said:


> What a pretty bag! The handles with the chain detail are so chic & love the wave pattern at bottom. BV has mastered their own unique place in the handbag world for sure! Enjoy & Congrats!




Thank you lovelies!! Honestly nothing has been appealing to me but BBag, now I might be in trouble! I've seen some pretty and unique BVs. I love their design!


----------



## Dextersmom

w371z4 said:


> New to me BV, am so guilty buying this instead of another color collection for my BBags. I hope BV matches the durability of Balenciaga.
> 
> Bottega Venetta Wave Tote
> 
> View attachment 3460348



OMG that is out of this world beautiful!!  Congrats!


----------



## ksuromax

Happy Wednesday everyone! 
BV bluette clutch tonight


----------



## ksuromax

w371z4 said:


> Thank you lovelies!! Honestly nothing has been appealing to me but BBag, now I might be in trouble! I've seen some pretty and unique BVs. I love their design!


Welcome to the club!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone!
> BV bluette clutch tonight



Stunning color & OMG that wine glass rocks!!![emoji106][emoji8]


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Stunning color & OMG that wine glass rocks!!![emoji106][emoji8]


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone!
> BV bluette clutch tonight



This blue is just so pretty!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This blue is just so pretty!


Thank you, Dear! 
My phone camera doesn't do it any justice, it's really very vivid and bright, I love it!


----------



## Kendie26

So excited to share this baby with my dearest Bal pals! Thanks for your interest/anticipation with me while I waited for her. My new 2016 Chanel drawstring bag in calfskin. I wanted a style different from my classic Chanel 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
flap & reissues so she is perfect because it's a more casual vibe to her... The Crossbody strap also makes her sporty/more casual than many Chanel bags. Very soft leather that will slouch a bit so she reminds me of our beloved Bal in that sense. Interior suede lining feels amazing too[emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> So excited to share this baby with my dearest Bal pals! Thanks for your interest/anticipation with me while I waited for her. My new 2016 Chanel drawstring bag in calfskin. I wanted a style different from my classic Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461122
> View attachment 3461124
> View attachment 3461125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flap & reissues so she is perfect because it's a more casual vibe to her... The Crossbody strap also makes her sporty/more casual than many Chanel bags. Very soft leather that will slouch a bit so she reminds me of our beloved Bal in that sense. Interior suede lining feels amazing too[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461121



BIG Congrats K!  I love this bag -- it's right up my alley (casual shoulder bag).   I absolutely love the CC lock (?) on the drawstring.   It's black right?  I am a bit colorblind these days (lol).  Are you going to use it this weekend?  Enjoy!  You are on a roll with these gorgeous Chanel items -- what is next?  .


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone!
> BV bluette clutch tonight



Lovely blue clutch, lovely wine glass too!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> So excited to share this baby with my dearest Bal pals! Thanks for your interest/anticipation with me while I waited for her. My new 2016 Chanel drawstring bag in calfskin. I wanted a style different from my classic Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461122
> View attachment 3461124
> View attachment 3461125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flap & reissues so she is perfect because it's a more casual vibe to her... The Crossbody strap also makes her sporty/more casual than many Chanel bags. Very soft leather that will slouch a bit so she reminds me of our beloved Bal in that sense. Interior suede lining feels amazing too[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461121



AHHHHHHHH....now I see.  What a very special beauty!!!  Kendie, I just LOVE it and it is perfect in every way!!  Definitely worth the wait!  Congrats to you, my friend, you deserve it.


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> So excited to share this baby with my dearest Bal pals! Thanks for your interest/anticipation with me while I waited for her. My new 2016 Chanel drawstring bag in calfskin. I wanted a style different from my classic Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461122
> View attachment 3461124
> View attachment 3461125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flap & reissues so she is perfect because it's a more casual vibe to her... The Crossbody strap also makes her sporty/more casual than many Chanel bags. Very soft leather that will slouch a bit so she reminds me of our beloved Bal in that sense. Interior suede lining feels amazing too[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461121


Omg I love love it!!!! This is my fav Chanel bucket bag style, it so chic, modern, edgy, functional....  Huge huge congrats lovely Kendie!!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone!
> BV bluette clutch tonight


So beautiful!!! Best BV vibrant blue!!!!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Happy October, [emoji316] my new small Chanel wallet, Agneau, Dark Purple, Gold HW that Chameleons in light to Silver!! It's such a great color!! 
[emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Iamminda

DutchGirl007 said:


> Happy October, [emoji316] my new small Chanel wallet, Agneau, Dark Purple, Gold HW that Chameleons in light to Silver!! It's such a great color!!
> [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]
> View attachment 3461333
> View attachment 3461334
> View attachment 3461335
> View attachment 3461336
> View attachment 3461337
> View attachment 3461338



Congrats on this little beauty!  What a pretty color!  I love small wallets.  Enjoy!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> So excited to share this baby with my dearest Bal pals! Thanks for your interest/anticipation with me while I waited for her. My new 2016 Chanel drawstring bag in calfskin. I wanted a style different from my classic Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461122
> View attachment 3461124
> View attachment 3461125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flap & reissues so she is perfect because it's a more casual vibe to her... The Crossbody strap also makes her sporty/more casual than many Chanel bags. Very soft leather that will slouch a bit so she reminds me of our beloved Bal in that sense. Interior suede lining feels amazing too[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461121


She is PERFECT!!! Just beyond words!!! 
Huge congratulation, Dear @Kendie26 wear it in the best of health and enjoy for many years!


----------



## ksuromax

DutchGirl007 said:


> Happy October, [emoji316] my new small Chanel wallet, Agneau, Dark Purple, Gold HW that Chameleons in light to Silver!! It's such a great color!!
> [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]
> View attachment 3461333
> View attachment 3461334
> View attachment 3461335
> View attachment 3461336
> View attachment 3461337
> View attachment 3461338


OCTOBER???????

Geez.... what a lovely wallet!!! fab purple, really cute!!!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Kendie26 said:


> So excited to share this baby with my dearest Bal pals! Thanks for your interest/anticipation with me while I waited for her. My new 2016 Chanel drawstring bag in calfskin. I wanted a style different from my classic Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461122
> View attachment 3461124
> View attachment 3461125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flap & reissues so she is perfect because it's a more casual vibe to her... The Crossbody strap also makes her sporty/more casual than many Chanel bags. Very soft leather that will slouch a bit so she reminds me of our beloved Bal in that sense. Interior suede lining feels amazing too[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461121



GAAAAAAAAAAA...  GEEEZ Woman, FANTASTIC!  WOW, WOW, WOW!  Is she black, purple?  not quite sure.... just gorgeous.  Nevermind my teeny wallet.. THIS is a masterpiece, so stylish and Bohemian!  You must be over the moon!  Congratulations, have fun with her!


----------



## DutchGirl007

ksuromax said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone!
> BV bluette clutch tonight



Love these, just about to get another one, maybe the bigger one.  I got this purple lovely a year ago, as make up bag.  I love this color, got a teeny tiny cosmetic in that color, very cheerful.  My husband loves & cracks up that we take photos of our bags and cocktails!  Pffft, boys, always think they have 'the' secret' club...lol  *girlsrule!


----------



## DutchGirl007

ksuromax said:


> OCTOBER???????
> 
> Geez.... what a lovely wallet!!! fab purple, really cute!!!


~~
Thank you!  HAH, see how we can fool ourselves....I am SO into Halloween, I skipped ahead - LOL!
it is, Goth color \m/


----------



## ksuromax

DutchGirl007 said:


> Love these, just about to get another one, maybe the bigger one.  I got this purple lovely a year ago, as make up bag.  I love this color, got a teeny tiny cosmetic in that color, very cheerful.  My husband loves & cracks up that we take photos of our bags and cocktails!  Pffft, boys, always think they have 'the' secret' club...lol  *girlsrule!


My DH used to pretend he wasn't with me... lol


----------



## ksuromax

DutchGirl007 said:


> ~~
> Thank you!  HAH, see how we can fool ourselves....I am SO into Halloween, I skipped ahead - LOL!
> it is, Goth color \m/


lol 
I thought I missed something.... I know time flies, but not THAT fast ....


----------



## Kendie26

DutchGirl007 said:


> GAAAAAAAAAAA...  GEEEZ Woman, FANTASTIC!  WOW, WOW, WOW!  Is she black, purple?  not quite sure.... just gorgeous.  Nevermind my teeny wallet.. THIS is a masterpiece, so stylish and Bohemian!  You must be over the moon!  Congratulations, have fun with her!





Iamminda said:


> BIG Congrats K!  I love this bag -- it's right up my alley (casual shoulder bag).   I absolutely love the CC lock (?) on the drawstring.   It's black right?  I am a bit colorblind these days (lol).  Are you going to use it this weekend?  Enjoy!  You are on a roll with these gorgeous Chanel items -- what is next?  .





Dextersmom said:


> AHHHHHHHH....now I see.  What a very special beauty!!!  Kendie, I just LOVE it and it is perfect in every way!!  Definitely worth the wait!  Congrats to you, my friend, you deserve it.





Auvina15 said:


> Omg I love love it!!!! This is my fav Chanel bucket bag style, it so chic, modern, edgy, functional....  Huge huge congrats lovely Kendie!!!!!





ksuromax said:


> She is PERFECT!!! Just beyond words!!!
> Huge congratulation, Dear @Kendie26 wear it in the best of health and enjoy for many years!


Aw, huge thanks my Dear Bal gals! I posted her here 1st (before the chanel forum) because of all of you! I do feel bad for "cheating" on Bal so much lately though!
DutchGirl~she is Black & yes, I agree & think she's super stylish & just a perfect size everyday bag. Your wallet is FABULOUS!! I have that AMAZING purple color in the O Case from this season & I've used it everyday. I just stare at that color purple & it makes me smile. ENJOY your new beauty! 
Iamminda~thanks girlie & I can see you carrying this bag!! Yes, black (not your fave color though) Haha on being on a roll...it needs to STOP, like NOW!
DM~I can also see YOU carrying this bag. You'd like the longer adjustable crossbody strap (i think). She may become my new favorite & for whatever reason, I don't feel like I'll need to baby her as much as my other C bags.
Auvina~thank you dearie, & you are like the 2 SA's when I was trying her on...they both said it's their #1 fave style. She does indeed feel very modern so I like your word choice! 
ksuromax~so was I kind of right guessing you'd like her since it's not a hard/structured bag?!  Thank you Love!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Aw, huge thanks my Dear Bal gals! I posted her here 1st (before the chanel forum) because of all of you! I do feel bad for "cheating" on Bal so much lately though!
> ksuromax~so was I kind of right guessing you'd like her since it's not a hard/structured bag?!  Thank you Love!


yes, definitely!
she is in a tiny way reminding me of my purple accordion so for sure I love it!! soft, slouchy and gorgeous!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> yes, definitely!
> she is in a tiny way reminding me of my purple accordion so for sure I love it!! soft, slouchy and gorgeous!!


Ah yes! I remember that awesome accordian beauty of yours! Slouch On my dear friend!


----------



## Dextersmom

This was actually yesterday's look; my mini (TPM) Evie in Bouganvillea.  This morning I am off to an early meeting and it is still dark and my boys (DH, Dexi and Walter) are all sound asleep.  Lucky them.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> This was actually yesterday's look; my mini (TPM) Evie in Bouganvillea.  This morning I am off to an early meeting and it is still dark and my boys (DH, Dexi and Walter) are all sound asleep.  Lucky them.
> View attachment 3461578



Love this color!  And love your look (as usual  ).   You have an amazing collection of tanks and kimono tops (I want to play in your closet ).


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Love this color!  And love your look (as usual  ).   You have an amazing collection of tanks and kimono tops (I want to play in your closet ).



Thanks iM.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> This was actually yesterday's look; my mini (TPM) Evie in Bouganvillea.  This morning I am off to an early meeting and it is still dark and my boys (DH, Dexi and Walter) are all sound asleep.  Lucky them.
> View attachment 3461578


Whoa beauty! It's like that kimono & mini Evie were totally made for one another...what a happy color ensemble of YUMMINESS!


----------



## Auvina15

I bought this Prada double bag a few weeks ago but never got the chane to share ..... Pairing it with my cc sandals for the very first time today!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3461990
> View attachment 3461978
> 
> I bought this Prada double bag a few weeks ago but never got the chane to share ..... Pairing it with my cc sandals for the very first time today!!!


Fabulous bag!!! 
Daino is prada's best creation!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3461990
> View attachment 3461978
> 
> I bought this Prada double bag a few weeks ago but never got the chane to share ..... Pairing it with my cc sandals for the very first time today!!!


Double Lovely! Ahhhh! So in love with that Prada color & please, please PLEASE can I have those killer sandals>!!!!!?


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Whoa beauty! It's like that kimono & mini Evie were totally made for one another...what a happy color ensemble of YUMMINESS!



Thank you Kendie!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3461990
> View attachment 3461978
> 
> I bought this Prada double bag a few weeks ago but never got the chane to share ..... Pairing it with my cc sandals for the very first time today!!!



So pretty Auvina!!  Love your lovely bag (I have the same bag in bluette) and beautiful sandals!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Fabulous bag!!!
> Daino is prada's best creation!!!


Thanks so much ksuromax!! I totally agree... I love its leather much more than my double zip tote in saffiano though!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Double Lovely! Ahhhh! So in love with that Prada color & please, please PLEASE can I have those killer sandals>!!!!!?


Thank you so much Kendie!!! It's my only grey bag I used to have a Bal velo in anthracite but I sold it cuz i though it didn't look good with GH!! And yes you're welcome anytime to borrow those sandals my dear, they are super comfortable!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> So pretty Auvina!!  Love your lovely bag (I have the same bag in bluette) and beautiful sandals!


Thank you so much Dextersmom! I'm so in love with my new bag! Ooh you have the bluette- the best Prada blue!!! Those sandals are really comfortable!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> This was actually yesterday's look; my mini (TPM) Evie in Bouganvillea.  This morning I am off to an early meeting and it is still dark and my boys (DH, Dexi and Walter) are all sound asleep.  Lucky them.
> View attachment 3461578


You're so stylish Dextersmom!!!! Such a cute gorgeous bag! Love the kimono, totally agree with Iamminda and Kendie!!!


----------



## Auvina15

DutchGirl007 said:


> Happy October, [emoji316] my new small Chanel wallet, Agneau, Dark Purple, Gold HW that Chameleons in light to Silver!! It's such a great color!!
> [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]
> View attachment 3461333
> View attachment 3461334
> View attachment 3461335
> View attachment 3461336
> View attachment 3461337
> View attachment 3461338


Ahhhh she's so cute and beautiful! Gorgeous color... Congratulations!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3461990
> View attachment 3461978
> 
> I bought this Prada double bag a few weeks ago but never got the chane to share ..... Pairing it with my cc sandals for the very first time today!!!



Congrats on this beautiful bag and I really like those pretty sandals.  It is so hard to find the perfect grey bag (many look kinda taupe-ish) -- and this indeed is the perfect grey.  Enjoy!


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this beautiful bag and I really like those pretty sandals.  It is so hard to find the perfect grey bag (many look kinda taupe-ish) -- and this indeed is the perfect grey.  Enjoy!


Thank you so much Iamminda!!! Yes I really like this grey shade- my only grey bag actually!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> You're so stylish Dextersmom!!!! Such a cute gorgeous bag! Love the kimono, totally agree with Iamminda and Kendie!!!



Thank you so much Auvina!


----------



## Dextersmom

Used my Prada hobo today....I need to start giving this bag some love.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Used my Prada hobo today....I need to start giving this bag some love.
> View attachment 3462927
> View attachment 3462928
> View attachment 3462929



You look lovely this Friday evening!   And I love this bag -- it reminds me of the LV Artsy.   Is it kinda fuschia pink?   Hey DM, if you don't have time to show this bag some love, I am available to purse-sit for you .


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> You look lovely this Friday evening!   And I love this bag -- it reminds me of the LV Artsy.   Is it kinda fuschia pink?   Hey DM, if you don't have time to show this bag some love, I am available to purse-sit for you .



Hi IM and thank you!  My bag is red, a softer red, not like my Gucci Disco, which is a deeper red.  You are welcome to purse-sit her - i love that, did you just coin that phrase?  You are brilliant and funny.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> You look lovely this Friday evening!   And I love this bag -- it reminds me of the LV Artsy.   Is it kinda fuschia pink?   Hey DM, if you don't have time to show this bag some love, I am available to purse-sit for you .



I'd like to offer my purse sitting services too [emoji39]! Surely  iamminda will need a break now & then so I'll fill in for her DM[emoji8][emoji8]
@Dextersmom


----------



## Kendie26

Debut outting tinight[emoji4] happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Debut outting tinight[emoji4] happy weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463667



LOVE it so much and it looks great on you!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> LOVE it so much and it looks great on you!!!


Thanks so very much my Lovely friend! I'll like her even more dressed more casually but we are heading out to dinner soon so I took these as I wanted to carry her tonight. Hope all is wonderful with you, your man, Dexi & the big W!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Debut outting tinight[emoji4] happy weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463667



Gorgeous debut and I like your dress!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous debut and I like your dress!



Thank you sister friend! It's another KS dress.[emoji8]


----------



## helenNZ

I totally cheated on bbags!   BUT it has been my HG bag for almost 10 years... and I got her on Friday.  SOOOOOOO HAPPY!!!! 

New-to-me Vintage Chanel m/l lambskin double flap.


----------



## Iamminda

helenNZ said:


> I totally cheated on bbags!   BUT it has been my HG bag for almost 10 years... and I got her on Friday.  SOOOOOOO HAPPY!!!!
> 
> New-to-me Vintage Chanel m/l lambskin double flap.



Congrats on getting your HG bag -- enjoy your gorgeous bag!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Kendie26 said:


> Debut outting tinight[emoji4] happy weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463667



Just breath taking!!  Lovely ensemble and style!


----------



## Kendie26

helenNZ said:


> I totally cheated on bbags!   BUT it has been my HG bag for almost 10 years... and I got her on Friday.  SOOOOOOO HAPPY!!!!
> 
> New-to-me Vintage Chanel m/l lambskin double flap.


 WOOHOOOO! Super BIG CONGRATS helenNZ on your gorgeous, classic chanel HG bag!! Enjoy & love her up!


----------



## Kendie26

DutchGirl007 said:


> Just breath taking!!  Lovely ensemble and style!


you are a doll...so very sweet....thank you DutchGirl & hope you are loving your beautiful new purple wallet!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Fall is coming ...


----------



## DutchGirl007

Kendie26 said:


> you are a doll...so very sweet....thank you DutchGirl & hope you are loving your beautiful new purple wallet!!



Thank you @Kendie26, sweetness begets sweetness, & takes one to know one


----------



## Kendie26

Pollie-Jean said:


> Fall is coming ...


Can't wait & can't wait to see your shearling Bal's again!


----------



## Kendie26

DutchGirl007 said:


> Thank you @Kendie26, sweetness begets sweetness, & takes one to know one


smooches & hugs to you DG007!


----------



## Kendie26

I'm so sorry I forget who asked me a little while ago for a modshot on my favorite Mulberry mini Lily (DM-she's smaller than Chanel mini... More like extra mini[emoji4]) This is my version of your new baby bronze as far as the color having that pretty sheen


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> I'm so sorry I forget who asked me a little while ago for a modshot on my favorite Mulberry mini Lily (DM-she's smaller than Chanel mini... More like extra mini[emoji4]) This is my version of your new baby bronze as far as the color having that pretty sheen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464500



Another beautiful modshot!  Lovely bag, dress and nails


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Another beautiful modshot!  Lovely bag, dress and nails


thanks iamminda (nails are overdue & being worked on now as we speak)


----------



## rx4dsoul

Wow this thread does move along!!! Looking great ladies! [emoji11]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> I'm so sorry I forget who asked me a little while ago for a modshot on my favorite Mulberry mini Lily (DM-she's smaller than Chanel mini... More like extra mini[emoji4]) This is my version of your new baby bronze as far as the color having that pretty sheen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464500



VERY pretty Kendie!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> VERY pretty Kendie!!


warmest thanks & hugs my dearest Dexter&WalterMom!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Kendie26 said:


> I'm so sorry I forget who asked me a little while ago for a modshot on my favorite Mulberry mini Lily (DM-she's smaller than Chanel mini... More like extra mini[emoji4]) This is my version of your new baby bronze as far as the color having that pretty sheen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464500



Love especially your nail polish !


----------



## piosavsfan

Alexander Wang Donna


----------



## Kendie26

Pollie-Jean said:


> Love especially your nail polish !



Thank you Pollie-Jean... Nail color is Essie "Chinchilly"[emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

piosavsfan said:


> Alexander Wang Donna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3465668
> View attachment 3465669



Pretty color and I love all the pockets.


----------



## Dextersmom

piosavsfan said:


> Alexander Wang Donna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3465668
> View attachment 3465669



What a great color!!


----------



## Dextersmom

DutchGirl007 said:


> Happy October, [emoji316] my new small Chanel wallet, Agneau, Dark Purple, Gold HW that Chameleons in light to Silver!! It's such a great color!!
> [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]
> View attachment 3461333
> View attachment 3461334
> View attachment 3461335
> View attachment 3461336
> View attachment 3461337
> View attachment 3461338



What a little beauty!!  Congrats!


----------



## muchstuff

piosavsfan said:


> Alexander Wang Donna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3465668
> View attachment 3465669


Congrats, the Donna is a great bag, so easy to carry!


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my Gucci Tian tote today.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Gucci Tian tote today.
> View attachment 3466467


Absolutely fabulous!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Debut outting tinight[emoji4] happy weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463667


 So gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> So gorgeous!!!!


Thanks so very much Auvina...hope life is wonderful for you!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Gucci Tian tote today.
> View attachment 3466467


That Tian print is so seriously COOL! More lust for your skirts with the 1 you are wearing


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Gucci Tian tote today.
> View attachment 3466467



Beautiful tote!   Love your skirt!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful tote!   Love your skirt!





Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely fabulous!!!





Kendie26 said:


> That Tian print is so seriously COOL! More lust for your skirts with the 1 you are wearing



Thank you all so much!!


----------



## __kelizabeth

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Gucci Tian tote today.
> View attachment 3466467



That is such a gorgeous tote, I'm obsessed with that print! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

__kelizabeth said:


> That is such a gorgeous tote, I'm obsessed with that print! [emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my Rose Beige Disco today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Rose Beige Disco today.
> View attachment 3467365



What a cute bag!  And I have to say that your mod shots are simply perfection!  Dang, you look so darn good (pardon my language ).


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> What a cute bag!  And I have to say that your mod shots are simply perfection!  Dang, you look so darn good (pardon my language ).



Thank you IM!!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Tried this one on for size.  It's super light weight, understated, & black [emoji812]️ Do you like it? Never buy LV, hmmm this one is intriguing.


----------



## Iamminda

DutchGirl007 said:


> Tried this one on for size.  It's super light weight, understated, & black [emoji812]️ Do you like it? Never buy LV, hmmm this one is intriguing.
> 
> View attachment 3467899



I like LV leather bags and I like this one (except for that short rolled handle, to be honest).    But that wouldn't deter me from buying it since I like this black empreinte leather.  I don't usually go for the regular mono canvas bags but this, I like. Is this a new style?


----------



## Dextersmom

DutchGirl007 said:


> Tried this one on for size.  It's super light weight, understated, & black [emoji812]️ Do you like it? Never buy LV, hmmm this one is intriguing.
> 
> View attachment 3467899



Looks cute on you!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Iamminda said:


> I like LV leather bags and I like this one (except for that short rolled handle, to be honest).    But that wouldn't deter me from buying it since I like this black empreinte leather.  I don't usually go for the regular mono canvas bags but this, I like. Is this a new style?



Yes I agree!!  Yes it is a new style, name is "Babylone Chain BB"  I also can't stand the monogram but this is very subtle and does not scream LV.  It's a perfect size for a day bag, the cross body cannot be adjusted for my tall frame it's a little short but not unmanageable. Because of my shoulder surgery, I am revamping my entire handbag collection, with super lightweight handbags. I sold everything I had, and now I am using that money to buy new stuff!  I am going to look at it again today, this might be my new baby.  
I am also looking at Chanel, because the GST I purchased is just too heavy so that is up for sale.

Thanks for your input, have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my Prada Gaufre Tote today.


----------



## DutchGirl007

Dextersmom said:


> Looks cute on you!



Thank you DM, you are the stylish one in this bunch. [emoji7]. I look forward to seeing what you're wearing every day!   I love your Prada today too!!


----------



## Dextersmom

DutchGirl007 said:


> Thank you DM, you are the stylish one in this bunch. [emoji7]. I look forward to seeing what you're wearing every day!   I love your Prada today too!!



Thank you DutchGirl!!  That is very sweet of you to say!


----------



## Dextersmom

DutchGirl007 said:


> Yes I agree!!  Yes it is a new style, name is "Babylone Chain BB"  I also can't stand the monogram but this is very subtle and does not scream LV.  It's a perfect size for a day bag, the cross body cannot be adjusted for my tall frame it's a little short but not unmanageable. Because of my shoulder surgery, I am revamping my entire handbag collection, with super lightweight handbags. I sold everything I had, and now I am using that money to buy new stuff!  I am going to look at it again today, this might be my new baby.
> I am also looking at Chanel, because the GST I purchased is just too heavy so that is up for sale.
> 
> Thanks for your input, have a wonderful weekend!



Hi again DutchGirl, I don't know how you feel about Gucci and I wondered if you have tried on the Disco?  It is lightweight and holds quite a bit.  I know not everyone loves it, but I definitely do as I have 3!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Prada Gaufre Tote today.
> View attachment 3468231



Gorgeous bag!   Looking quite stylish dear


----------



## DutchGirl007

Dextersmom said:


> Hi again DutchGirl, I don't know how you feel about Gucci and I wondered if you have tried on the Disco?  It is lightweight and holds quite a bit.  I know not everyone loves it, but I definitely do as I have 3!!



I'm not sure, I'll go check it out today, I am at Union Square this morning and I'll be sure to stop by Gucci, thanks for the tip [emoji8]


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous bag!   Looking quite stylish dear



Thanks my friend!


----------



## Kendie26

Chloe "Marcie" needs an outting or 2 more for season ( I dont use her in fall/winter) but I do adore her [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

DutchGirl007 said:


> Tried this one on for size.  It's super light weight, understated, & black [emoji812]️ Do you like it? Never buy LV, hmmm this one is intriguing.
> 
> View attachment 3467899



Looks nice on you! I'm not knowledgeable about LV but that empereinte leather would be my choice for sure! Good luck Dutchgirl![emoji256][emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Prada Gaufre Tote today.
> View attachment 3468231



She is the queen of style indeed [emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Chloe "Marcie" needs an outting or 2 more for season ( I dont use her in fall/winter) but I do adore her [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468357
> View attachment 3468358



This is pretty.   I only recently "noticed" this bag -- and I like it.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> This is pretty.   I only recently "noticed" this bag -- and I like it.


thanks iamminda. Probably nicer in person than pic.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Chloe "Marcie" needs an outting or 2 more for season ( I dont use her in fall/winter) but I do adore her [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468357
> View attachment 3468358



Such a pretty bag!!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Never, ever have I been so delirious!!   2 hand bags and 2 smaller accessories from BV.  More photos soon!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Ok ladies... Here's yesterday's haul!  
It was EPIC!!


-Balenciaga small City Metallic in Chèvre 
-Louis Vuitton Babylone Chain BB, Mahina Leather
-Bottega Veneta, medium document case
-Bottega Veneta, passport holder, Peacock


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Chloe "Marcie" needs an outting or 2 more for season ( I dont use her in fall/winter) but I do adore her [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468357
> View attachment 3468358


Yummy! Looks like vanilla  ice-cream


----------



## ksuromax

DutchGirl007 said:


> Ok ladies... Here's yesterday's haul!
> It was EPIC!!
> View attachment 3469382
> 
> -Balenciaga small City Metallic in Chèvre
> -Louis Vuitton Babylone Chain BB, Mahina Leather
> -Bottega Veneta, medium document case
> -Bottega Veneta, passport holder, Peacock


What a haul!!!! Love the BV unconditionally!!!! 
Really great city, it will be a work-horse, can't say anything about LV, not my story really,but looks very classy and elegant! Enjoy them all in the best of health!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Yummy! Looks like vanilla  ice-cream





Dextersmom said:


> Such a pretty bag!!


thank you dears.....oooo I like that ksuromax (like vanilla ice-cream) although she has a tad bit more yellow in her but who cares, I'm sticking with your ice cream!


----------



## DutchGirl007

ksuromax said:


> What a haul!!!! Love the BV unconditionally!!!!
> Really great city, it will be a work-horse, can't say anything about LV, not my story really,but looks very classy and elegant! Enjoy them all in the best of health!



Thank you much!  Here's one more pic of the small city Bal. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 [emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

DutchGirl007 said:


> Ok ladies... Here's yesterday's haul!
> It was EPIC!!
> View attachment 3469382
> 
> -Balenciaga small City Metallic in Chèvre
> -Louis Vuitton Babylone Chain BB, Mahina Leather
> -Bottega Veneta, medium document case
> -Bottega Veneta, passport holder, Peacock


How SWEET is THAT! WOW girl, you don't mess around!! Bam, instant fabulousness...major CONGRATS !!!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Kendie26 said:


> How SWEET is THAT! WOW girl, you don't mess around!! Bam, instant fabulousness...major CONGRATS !!!



Haha, thanks I surprised myself. But when the iron is hot… [emoji91]. Thanks for the thoughts on my shoulder.  It is the reason why I sold ALL of my other bags, so a new collection was coming anyway!  That money burning a hole in my pocket LOL.


----------



## ksuromax

DutchGirl007 said:


> Thank you much!  Here's one more pic of the small city Bal.
> View attachment 3469404
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji8]


 Gorgeous! 
I am counting down till i get back home and will finally get mine in  full disposal!


----------



## rx4dsoul

DutchGirl007 said:


> Thank you much!  Here's one more pic of the small city Bal.
> View attachment 3469404
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji8]


Bag sis! Got mine with Gold but I do wish Id gotten the silver.


----------



## Iamminda

DutchGirl007 said:


> Ok ladies... Here's yesterday's haul!
> It was EPIC!!
> View attachment 3469382
> 
> -Balenciaga small City Metallic in Chèvre
> -Louis Vuitton Babylone Chain BB, Mahina Leather
> -Bottega Veneta, medium document case
> -Bottega Veneta, passport holder, Peacock



Congrats on your epic haul!  Wow, so awesome.  Love every piece!  I would love to get a LV mahina bag at some point.   Which one will you use first?  Enjoy!


----------



## DutchGirl007

rx4dsoul said:


> Bag sis! Got mine with Gold but I do wish Id gotten the silver.



Oh no, can you exchange it? Nothing worse than wishing you had another style of bag (you'll never quite be happy with it). So if you can exchange it I would do it!!  Yes, the silver is just gorgeous!!


----------



## muchstuff

DutchGirl007 said:


> Ok ladies... Here's yesterday's haul!
> It was EPIC!!
> View attachment 3469382
> 
> -Balenciaga small City Metallic in Chèvre
> -Louis Vuitton Babylone Chain BB, Mahina Leather
> -Bottega Veneta, medium document case
> -Bottega Veneta, passport holder, Peacock


Ya done good!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on your epic haul!  Wow, so awesome.  Love every piece!  I would love to get a LV mahina bag at some point.   Which one will you use first?  Enjoy!



Thank you so much (yes it was epic)  I felt a little guilty but not for too long, ha ha. I am using the Louis Vuitton right now, [emoji173]️️


----------



## Dextersmom

DutchGirl007 said:


> Ok ladies... Here's yesterday's haul!
> It was EPIC!!
> View attachment 3469382
> 
> -Balenciaga small City Metallic in Chèvre
> -Louis Vuitton Babylone Chain BB, Mahina Leather
> -Bottega Veneta, medium document case
> -Bottega Veneta, passport holder, Peacock



What a fabulous haul DutchGirl!!  Congrats!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Dextersmom said:


> What a fabulous haul DutchGirl!!  Congrats!



Thank DM, i'm amazed at your collection, just stellar thanks for the kudos


----------



## Dextersmom

Wore
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 my black Chanel caviar WOC with ghw all day and into the evening (with Jimmy Choo boots).


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469555
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my black Chanel caviar WOC with ghw all day and into the evening (with Jimmy Choo boots).



Looking good DM!  Gorgeous WOC.  Like your shirt too!  My DD just started wearing plaid shirts -- I showed her your pic and she gave a big thumbs up : ).


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Looking good DM!  Gorgeous WOC.  Like your shirt too!  My DD just started wearing plaid shirts -- I showed her your pic and she gave a big thumbs up : ).



Thanks IM and thanks to your DD as well!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel lambskin mini today.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Chanel lambskin mini today.
> View attachment 3470797



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji173][emoji173]️[emoji106]One of the best, sweetest bags (& owner!) ever made!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Chanel lambskin mini today.
> View attachment 3470797



Cute, cute, cute!  All of it and all of you


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Cute, cute, cute!  All of it and all of you





Kendie26 said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji173][emoji173]️[emoji106]One of the best, sweetest bags (& owner!) ever made!



Thank you both so much!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel 225 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 black Reissue today (with Bal sandals with ghw).


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Chanel 225
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3471665
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black Reissue today (with Bal sandals with ghw).



Another pretty look and another lovely Chanel!   Love seeing your OOTD, DM!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Chanel 225
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3471665
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black Reissue today (with Bal sandals with ghw).



[emoji76][emoji173]️look DM, we are chevron reissue twins today! [emoji8]
You look fab as always.. Xox


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji76][emoji173]️look DM, we are chevron reissue twins today! [emoji8]
> You look fab as always.. Xox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3471721



Beautiful dress!  And glad to see you are loving this new bag -- it's definitely a beauty.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Another pretty look and another lovely Chanel!   Love seeing your OOTD, DM!



Thank you my friend!


----------



## Dextersmom

Hi girl!! So happy to be twins with you!  Your Reissue is a stunner and your dress is so pretty. 

QUOTE="Kendie26, post: 30642808, member: 504187"][emoji76][emoji173]️look DM, we are chevron reissue twins today! [emoji8]
You look fab as always.. Xox 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3471721

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Hi girl!! So happy to be twins with you!  Your Reissue is a stunner and your dress is so pretty.
> 
> QUOTE="Kendie26, post: 30642808, member: 504187"][emoji76][emoji173]️look DM, we are chevron reissue twins today! [emoji8]
> You look fab as always.. Xox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3471721


[/QUOTE]


Iamminda said:


> Beautiful dress!  And glad to see you are loving this new bag -- it's definitely a beauty.


Many thanks my sweetest dear Beauty Bal Gals....smooches!!! (this dress is OLD OLD OLD but getting more wear this week as it's hot again) Love you both!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Chanel 225
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3471665
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black Reissue today (with Bal sandals with ghw).


Gorgeous reissue!!! Love your outfit DM!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji76][emoji173]️look DM, we are chevron reissue twins today! [emoji8]
> You look fab as always.. Xox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3471721


Ooh I love this beauty Kendie!!! Absolutely fabulous!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Gorgeous reissue!!! Love your outfit DM!



Thank you Auvina!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Ooh I love this beauty Kendie!!! Absolutely fabulous!!!


kindest thanks Auvina!! She is 1 of my all time favorites....hope life is great for you these days!


----------



## Dextersmom

Red Gucci Disco today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Red Gucci Disco today.
> View attachment 3472481



Love the pop of red.  Super cute clogs (?).  I have been waiting for the debut of your Fall wardrobe (lol) and you do NOT disappoint with that cute cardigan


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Red Gucci Disco today.
> View attachment 3472481



Gucci red is the best & uber cute tootsie [emoji188]covers my dearest! [emoji151][emoji106]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Gucci red is the best & uber cute tootsie [emoji188]covers my dearest! [emoji151][emoji106]





Iamminda said:


> Love the pop of red.  Super cute clogs (?).  I have been waiting for the debut of your Fall wardrobe (lol) and you do NOT disappoint with that cute cardigan



Thank you IM and Kendie!!  I just love this little bag and I adore the both of you. 
My clogs are Dansko and they are super comfy (i also have them in black) and my cardi/hoodie is Splendid and I have it in three colors (black, gray and cream).


----------



## ksuromax

Good day to all!! I am back  
It took me some time to get back to the track after our mind-blowing trip to France, but I am fine now and ready for a) new posts and comments and b) for getting my new 'baby' tomorrow  
Meanwhile, here's my old buddy, out for a spin today with a new Disney charm


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Good day to all!! I am back
> It took me some time to get back to the track after our mind-blowing trip to France, but I am fine now and ready for a) new posts and comments and b) for getting my new 'baby' tomorrow
> Meanwhile, here's my old buddy, out for a spin today with a new Disney charm


WELCOME back girl (funny cause I just replied to you in a different thread asking if you are back yet!) Sounds like the trip of a lifetime!  Love your Prada


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> WELCOME back girl (funny cause I just replied to you in a different thread asking if you are back yet!) Sounds like the trip of a lifetime!  Love your Prada


Thank you  
to me it was like a flash....


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Good day to all!! I am back
> It took me some time to get back to the track after our mind-blowing trip to France, but I am fine now and ready for a) new posts and comments and b) for getting my new 'baby' tomorrow
> Meanwhile, here's my old buddy, out for a spin today with a new Disney charm



Lovely Prada and welcome back!! You were missed!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Good day to all!! I am back
> It took me some time to get back to the track after our mind-blowing trip to France, but I am fine now and ready for a) new posts and comments and b) for getting my new 'baby' tomorrow
> Meanwhile, here's my old buddy, out for a spin today with a new Disney charm



Welcome back K!  Glad you had a wonderful vacation!  Lovely bag and cute charm (I love Minnie to death).  So a new "baby" is coming?  Can't wait to see.


----------



## ksuromax

Yes, our 13th anny is tomorrow and finally I will get my shiny baby in my full time disposal  


Iamminda said:


> Welcome back K!  Glad you had a wonderful vacation!  Lovely bag and cute charm (I love Minnie to death).  So a new "baby" is coming?  Can't wait to see.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Yes, our 13th anny is tomorrow and finally I will get my shiny baby in my full time disposal



Well, Happy Anniversary in advance!  Can't wait to see your glorious baby again (no more going back to its hiding place again, huh).


----------



## ksuromax

LOL  
I guess, she will be going back to her 'nest' on rest days, but yes, now it will be all mine and I am going to wear it this weekend  will post later
Thank you! 


Iamminda said:


> Well, Happy Anniversary in advance!  Can't wait to see your glorious baby again (no more going back to its hiding place again, huh).


----------



## Dextersmom

Using my H Gold Evie today and a hint of things to come (as I am
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 horrible at keeping secrets)...early next week I will share a new Bal bag I am getting for my Birthday!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Red Gucci Disco today.
> View attachment 3472481


Absolutely lovely!!! The gg red disco is so yum!! Fabulous shoes.....Love love everything...


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Using my H Gold Evie today and a hint of things to come (as I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473325
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horrible at keeping secrets)...early next week I will share a new Bal bag I am getting for my Birthday!


Wowwww How exciting!!!!! Just can't wait.....!!!!! when is your BD my dear? And you look fabulous DM!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Good day to all!! I am back
> It took me some time to get back to the track after our mind-blowing trip to France, but I am fine now and ready for a) new posts and comments and b) for getting my new 'baby' tomorrow
> Meanwhile, here's my old buddy, out for a spin today with a new Disney charm


Beautiful! Love Prada leather those old days.....! Very cute charm!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Wowwww How exciting!!!!! Just can't wait.....!!!!! when is your BD my dear? And you look fabulous DM!!



Thank you so much Auvina!   My Bday is Sept. 27th.


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely lovely!!! The gg red disco is so yum!! Fabulous shoes.....Love love everything...



Thank you!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much Auvina!   My Bday is Sept. 27th.


Yay that's awesome!!! Your new Bal will arrive just in time.....How cool!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Using my H Gold Evie today and a hint of things to come (as I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473325
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horrible at keeping secrets)...early next week I will share a new Bal bag I am getting for my Birthday!



You look very nice, DM!  Love your Evie!  How exciting that you picked out a new Bbag for your birthday!  Can't wait to see it.   Do you have it already or is it coming?  Will it arrive in time?  Yeah!   Happy Early Birthday!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> You look very nice, DM!  Love your Evie!  How exciting that you picked out a new Bbag for your birthday!  Can't wait to see it.   Do you have it already or is it coming?  Will it arrive in time?  Yeah!   Happy Early Birthday!



Thank you IM! I actually ordered 2 bags and will pick the one I like more, as they are very similar.  One arrived today and the other is due to arrive on my Bday!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you IM! I actually ordered 2 bags and will pick the one I like more, as they are very similar.  One arrived today and the other is due to arrive on my Bday!!



That's great -- can't wait to see them or at least the one you choose.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you IM! I actually ordered 2 bags and will pick the one I like more, as they are very similar.  One arrived today and the other is due to arrive on my Bday!!


OOOOO exciting DM!! I think I remember you said new gunmetal hw? And now I know why I adore you so much (your astrological sign is a great match with mine!)


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Using my H Gold Evie today and a hint of things to come (as I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473325
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horrible at keeping secrets)...early next week I will share a new Bal bag I am getting for my Birthday!


i really like it ON YOU, i saw her twin in a street in Paris, and lady also wore hers well, it's a really nice and quiet lux bag!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> i really like it ON YOU, i saw her twin in a street in Paris, and lady also wore hers well, it's a really nice and quiet lux bag!



Thank you ksuromax!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> OOOOO exciting DM!! I think I remember you said new gunmetal hw? And now I know why I adore you so much (your astrological sign is a great match with mine!)



Hi Kendie! Yes, one bag has the new hardware and the other is classic....I might lean towards the classic as it is being discontinued....not sure yet.


----------



## ksuromax

Bottega Veneta 'Memory' Knot clutch for a wedding anny night out


----------



## Kendie26

Aw lovely!! That knot is gorgeous! I want one[emoji4]happy anniversary dear!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta 'Memory' Knot clutch for a wedding anny night out



Lovely clutch and beautiful roses!  Have a great time.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta 'Memory' Knot clutch for a wedding anny night out



Beautiful!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bronze Mini today.  Happy Friday!


----------



## Kendie26

I'm so into this mini blue Bottega Veneta [emoji170]that I had to share with my Bal lovelies[emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Bronze Mini today.  Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3474071



Chic, classy & am I allowed to say sexy?! [emoji8][emoji106]


----------



## ksuromax

Thank you, girls!
Fab weekend to all!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Bronze Mini today.  Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3474071



Super cute outfit and gorgeous bag!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> I'm so into this mini blue Bottega Veneta [emoji170]that I had to share with my Bal lovelies[emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3474166



What a pretty blue mini and gorgeous dress!   They look perfect together.  Loving that nail polish too.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> I'm so into this mini blue Bottega Veneta [emoji170]that I had to share with my Bal lovelies[emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3474166



Beautiful bag and gorgeous dress, my friend!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Super cute outfit and gorgeous bag!





Kendie26 said:


> Chic, classy & am I allowed to say sexy?! [emoji8][emoji106]



Thank you, my lovely friends!!  TGIF!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> What a pretty blue mini and gorgeous dress!   They look perfect together.  Loving that nail polish too.





Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful bag and gorgeous dress, my friend!!


Kind thanks my sweeties! Iamminda~if you are into nail polish, that color is Dior "gris trianon"....& the dress is from Nordi's, Alex & Ava brand. I've typically been more of a solid color gal with clothing but lately my inner beast has been calling out for bright colors & crazy prints like that one


----------



## ksuromax

No brand, butter-soft Italian hand-made messenger, absolute tenderness! (and autumn colour!)


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> No brand, butter-soft Italian hand-made messenger, absolute tenderness! (and autumn colour!)



That is such a beautiful warm autumn color


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> No brand, butter-soft Italian hand-made messenger, absolute tenderness! (and autumn colour!)



I like it!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> I'm so into this mini blue Bottega Veneta [emoji170]that I had to share with my Bal lovelies[emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3474166


Totally beautiful!! Love your dress too!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Totally beautiful!! Love your dress too!


you are oh-so-very super sweet Auvina....many thanks!


----------



## Dextersmom

Using my Evie today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Evie today.
> View attachment 3477559



Beautiful look.  Like that tank.  Have a beautiful day


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful look.  Like that tank.  Have a beautiful day



Thank you IM!


----------



## Kendie26

Small Chanel Lambskin Boy in "dark pink" yet looks red in various light. My excuse [emoji23] is I " need" smaller wallet for all of my smaller bags


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Small Chanel Lambskin Boy in "dark pink" yet looks red in various light. My excuse [emoji23] is I " need" smaller wallet for all of my smaller bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478027
> View attachment 3478028
> View attachment 3478029



Beautiful, K.  Love this color.  I love small wallets -- can't ever have enough .  Enjoy!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Evie today.
> View attachment 3477559


It's amazing how perfect that bag molds to your beautiful figure!! It just looks sensational on you dearest


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful, K.  Love this color.  I love small wallets -- can't ever have enough .  Enjoy!


many thanks Iamminda...that color was hard to capture in my pics but I know you are a pink (& red?) lover like me! My wallet & SLG obsession needs to stop now for a while


----------



## ksuromax

once again, @Kendie26 major congratz on this beauty! very cute and great pop of colour!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> once again, @Kendie26 major congratz on this beauty! very cute and great pop of colour!


thanks Love (&I just replied on other chain....forgot to say YES, i thought of Rose Thulian when I was looking at it in chanel)


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> thanks Love (&I just replied on other chain....forgot to say YES, i thought of Rose Thulian when I was looking at it in chanel)


i have 'touched up' mine, now it's not RT any more


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> i have 'touched up' mine, now it's not RT any more


omg, what did you do?!! Did you dye it?!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> omg, what did you do?!! Did you dye it?!


Yes! 
Gently


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Small Chanel Lambskin Boy in "dark pink" yet looks red in various light. My excuse [emoji23] is I " need" smaller wallet for all of my smaller bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478027
> View attachment 3478028
> View attachment 3478029



Oh....that is so pretty Kendie!!  Congrats on your little beauty!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> It's amazing how perfect that bag molds to your beautiful figure!! It just looks sensational on you dearest



Thank you my friend!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Yes!
> Gently


What did you use? Mod shot?


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Oh....that is so pretty Kendie!!  Congrats on your little beauty!


thank you dearest! Hope your special day was awesome like YOU!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Yes!
> Gently


So a similar shade? We must see it....soon!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> What did you use? Mod shot?


Can't take discent pix inside, light is not enough to capture the difference
i used satin acryllic paint "vermilion"
I mixed it 50/50 with leather cream and applied evenly and generously, let it dry overnight and applied a thick layer of mink oil. Let it saturate and polished.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> So a similar shade? We must see it....soon!


Yes, vermillion
i like orange-y undertone, it goes better with my skin tone
besides, i had a feeling that it looked tired, iykwim
now it's bright and vibrant


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Can't take discent pix inside, light is not enough to capture the difference
> i used satin acryllic paint "vermilion"
> I mixed it 50/50 with leather cream and applied evenly and generously, let it dry overnight and applied a thick layer of mink oil. Let it saturate and polished.


Now I'm VERY interested to see it, the idea of mixing it with shoe cream never occurred to me. Are you going to seal it with anything? I've found that shoe cream on it's own has a tendency to "fade out" and need reapplication after a time. Although with the acrylic paint that probably wouldn't happen. Are you considering a protective coating of any type?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Now I'm VERY interested to see it, the idea of mixing it with shoe cream never occurred to me. Are you going to seal it with anything? I've found that shoe cream on it's own has a tendency to "fade out" and need reapplication after a time. Although with the acrylic paint that probably wouldn't happen. Are you considering a protective coating of any type?


Lol
i am a Madbagger 
No, mink oil creates a thin film on the leather, and it keeps it sealed safely (just need to re-apply it, which i do on a regular basis anyway), colour doesn't transfer onto my light clothes, and even if fades out after some time, not a big deal, i will just get back my Rose Thulian 
P.S. by simple experimenting i found that leather cream helps it to a) spread evenly and b) penetrate deeper, probably because leather absorbs it better
P.P.S. it's not shoe cream, but leather, it's suitable for leather gloves, jackets, bags and shoes


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Lol
> i am a Madbagger
> No, mink oil creates a thin film on the leather, and it keeps it sealed safely (just need to re-apply it, which i do on a regular basis anyway), colour doesn't transfer onto my light clothes, and even if fades out after some time, not a big deal, i will just get back my Rose Thulian
> P.S. by simple experimenting i found that leather cream helps it to a) spread evenly and b) penetrate deeper, probably because leather absorbs it better
> P.P.S. it's not shoe cream, but leather, it's suitable for leather gloves, jackets, bags and shoes


Ahhh OK it's leather cream. What brand did you use?


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Evie today.
> View attachment 3477559


Just perfect!!! This Evie looks great on you Dextersmom. Love your top, so cute!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Small Chanel Lambskin Boy in "dark pink" yet looks red in various light. My excuse [emoji23] is I " need" smaller wallet for all of my smaller bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478027
> View attachment 3478028
> View attachment 3478029


Ooh you did it again  I'm so jellyyyyyyyy ... Lovely color, cute cute cute!!!!! ( Love all your CC slgs btw).


----------



## Auvina15

Waiting for my daughter at her piano class, wearing my GG messenger, a great bag for errands!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Just perfect!!! This Evie looks great on you Dextersmom. Love your top, so cute!!!



Thank you Auvina!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3479019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for my daughter at her piano class, wearing my GG messenger, a great bag for errands!



I love your bag Auvina!!  The color is so rich and your ring is beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3479019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for my daughter at her piano class, wearing my GG messenger, a great bag for errands!



What a beautiful bag!  Love this red.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> I love your bag Auvina!!  The color is so rich and your ring is beautiful!


Thank you so much Dextersmom!!


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful bag!  Love this red.


Thank you my dear Iamminda!!! This red shade actually is a little bit of a cooler tone than our red lipstick Bals!!!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Ahhh OK it's leather cream. What brand did you use?


Clarks


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Clarks


Thanks, I'll check it out!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, I'll check it out!


here are the pix, Much
i left the inner pocket undone on purpose, for my our ref, to see if it fades out, if yes, how quickly and if evenly or patchy.


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3479019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for my daughter at her piano class, wearing my GG messenger, a great bag for errands!





Auvina15 said:


> Ooh you did it again  I'm so jellyyyyyyyy ... Lovely color, cute cute cute!!!!! ( Love all your CC slgs btw).


Major GORGY Auvina!! I swear, Gucci reds are THE BEST!! That is such an awesome bag & pic. I've been dying for a new red bag & can't find one. Sadly I went to gucci the other day & just did not like the bag styles on me but the bags were so utterly stunning & OMG that red you have! LUSH.
Thank you for your compliment/SLG love!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3479019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for my daughter at her piano class, wearing my GG messenger, a great bag for errands!


This red is a treat for the eyes!!! 
Absolutely stunning colour!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Major GORGY Auvina!! I swear, Gucci reds are THE BEST!! That is such an awesome bag & pic. I've been dying for a new red bag & can't find one. Sadly I went to gucci the other day & just did not like the bag styles on me but the bags were so utterly stunning & OMG that red you have! LUSH.
> Thank you for your compliment/SLG love!


wheni can't find something i want, i make it by myself  
Seen my Day above?


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> wheni can't find something i want, i make it by myself
> Seen my Day above?


oh wow i did NOT see it when I posted....so that's the rose thulian day you "spruced up" w/ color right? It looks beautiful!! I can see the difference w/ you showing how you kept the pocket in original color.....super talent you have my dear! BRAVO!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> oh wow i did NOT see it when I posted....so that's the rose thulian day you "spruced up" w/ color right? It looks beautiful!! I can see the difference w/ you showing how you kept the pocket in original color.....super talent you have my dear! BRAVO!


Thank you


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Major GORGY Auvina!! I swear, Gucci reds are THE BEST!! That is such an awesome bag & pic. I've been dying for a new red bag & can't find one. Sadly I went to gucci the other day & just did not like the bag styles on me but the bags were so utterly stunning & OMG that red you have! LUSH.
> Thank you for your compliment/SLG love!


Thank you so much sweetest Kendie!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> This red is a treat for the eyes!!!
> Absolutely stunning colour!


Thank you so much ksuromax!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> here are the pix, Much
> i left the inner pocket undone on purpose, for my our ref, to see if it fades out, if yes, how quickly and if evenly or patchy.



Good job!  It's a nice bright red now.  It's like a different bag.  You are talented (and brave to do that) .


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Good job!  It's a nice bright red now.  It's like a different bag.  You are talented (and brave to do that) .


Thanks, dear IM  
I like it this way, this warm red compliments my skin better


----------



## DutchGirl007

Kendie26 said:


> I'm so into this mini blue Bottega Veneta [emoji170]that I had to share with my Bal lovelies[emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3474166



Lovely composition photo and your dress, to die!! [emoji7]


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> here are the pix, Much
> i left the inner pocket undone on purpose, for my our ref, to see if it fades out, if yes, how quickly and if evenly or patchy.


The colour looks well-saturated and even, nice job! And thanks for the pics of the products!


----------



## Kendie26

DutchGirl007 said:


> Lovely composition photo and your dress, to die!! [emoji7]


many many thanks dear DutchGirl! Hope YOU are enjoying your latest haul trio of goodies!!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Kendie26 said:


> many many thanks dear DutchGirl! Hope YOU are enjoying your latest haul trio of goodies!!



You're welcome[emoji8]

Funny you should say.... I've done some rearranging ...  after drooolling over photos, I traded in that black small city  for the new prune in silver… Wow, I'm very very happy I did that!  

The Louis Vuitton ended up not being quite functional enough for me.  Louis really just doesn't do it for me, I force myself to like it in the end I just don't.  After returning that ....I wandered over to see Chanel, there's always something new every couple of weeks.  & If you can believe it, this bag was less expensive than the LV!
 In the end. Soooper happy and have my first never been loved before, Chanel!  


	

		
			
		

		
	
Girl fan... [emoji85][emoji177]


----------



## Iamminda

DutchGirl007 said:


> You're welcome[emoji8]
> 
> Funny you should say.... I've done some rearranging ...  after drooolling over photos, I traded in that black small city  for the new prune in silver… Wow, I'm very very happy I did that!
> 
> The Louis Vuitton ended up not being quite functional enough for me.  Louis really just doesn't do it for me, I force myself to like it in the end I just don't.  After returning that ....I wandered over to see Chanel, there's always something new every couple of weeks.  & If you can believe it, this bag was less expensive than the LV!
> In the end. Soooper happy and have my first never been loved before, Chanel!
> View attachment 3480004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girl fan... [emoji85][emoji177]



That is a beauty!  Glad you figured out what you like and don't like (sometimes it's not obvious until we have a little time to try and think about it!).  Congrats on this new beauty and enjoy!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Iamminda said:


> That is a beauty!  Glad you figured out what you like and don't like (sometimes it's not obvious until we have a little time to try and think about it!).  Congrats on this new beauty and enjoy!



Thank you!!  I felt so bad about the Louis, and so happy I went in to Chanel!!  I'll post pics of the new Prune am city once I return from grandsons first bday[emoji322]. Thanks for the support!  Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Kendie26

DutchGirl007 said:


> You're welcome[emoji8]
> 
> Funny you should say.... I've done some rearranging ...  after drooolling over photos, I traded in that black small city  for the new prune in silver… Wow, I'm very very happy I did that!
> 
> The Louis Vuitton ended up not being quite functional enough for me.  Louis really just doesn't do it for me, I force myself to like it in the end I just don't.  After returning that ....I wandered over to see Chanel, there's always something new every couple of weeks.  & If you can believe it, this bag was less expensive than the LV!
> In the end. Soooper happy and have my first never been loved before, Chanel!
> View attachment 3480004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girl fan... [emoji85][emoji177]


Oh girl, YES!!! YAY YOU!!! CONGRATS!! You can never go wrong w/ Chanel (imho)...she's a classic beauty & wishing you MANY MANY years of happiness carrying her!


----------



## ksuromax

Happy colour for a happy Friday!  BV + TOD's to brighten up my day


----------



## ksuromax

DutchGirl007 said:


> You're welcome[emoji8]
> 
> Funny you should say.... I've done some rearranging ...  after drooolling over photos, I traded in that black small city  for the new prune in silver… Wow, I'm very very happy I did that!
> 
> The Louis Vuitton ended up not being quite functional enough for me.  Louis really just doesn't do it for me, I force myself to like it in the end I just don't.  After returning that ....I wandered over to see Chanel, there's always something new every couple of weeks.  & If you can believe it, this bag was less expensive than the LV!
> In the end. Soooper happy and have my first never been loved before, Chanel!
> View attachment 3480004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girl fan... [emoji85][emoji177]


Congrats!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Happy colour for a happy Friday!  BV + TOD's to brighten up my day



Gorgeous red for this lovely Friday!  Really liking this bag and pair of shoes.


----------



## Dextersmom

DutchGirl007 said:


> You're welcome[emoji8]
> 
> Funny you should say.... I've done some rearranging ...  after drooolling over photos, I traded in that black small city  for the new prune in silver… Wow, I'm very very happy I did that!
> 
> The Louis Vuitton ended up not being quite functional enough for me.  Louis really just doesn't do it for me, I force myself to like it in the end I just don't.  After returning that ....I wandered over to see Chanel, there's always something new every couple of weeks.  & If you can believe it, this bag was less expensive than the LV!
> In the end. Soooper happy and have my first never been loved before, Chanel!
> View attachment 3480004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girl fan... [emoji85][emoji177]



Fabulous classic beauty!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Happy colour for a happy Friday!  BV + TOD's to brighten up my day



You look great, k, love your reds!!  Happy Friday!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous red for this lovely Friday!  Really liking this bag and pair of shoes.


Thank you, Dearest IM


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> You look great, k, love your reds!!  Happy Friday!


Thank you!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Dextersmom said:


> Fabulous classic beauty!!!





ksuromax said:


> Congrats!





Kendie26 said:


> Oh girl, YES!!! YAY YOU!!! CONGRATS!! You can never go wrong w/ Chanel (imho)...she's a classic beauty & wishing you MANY MANY years of happiness carrying her!



Thanks ladies!  Really happy!  Here's a few more pics, just because! [emoji173]️[emoji95][emoji255]. Happy Weekend!!


----------



## Auvina15

DutchGirl007 said:


> You're welcome[emoji8]
> 
> Funny you should say.... I've done some rearranging ...  after drooolling over photos, I traded in that black small city  for the new prune in silver… Wow, I'm very very happy I did that!
> 
> The Louis Vuitton ended up not being quite functional enough for me.  Louis really just doesn't do it for me, I force myself to like it in the end I just don't.  After returning that ....I wandered over to see Chanel, there's always something new every couple of weeks.  & If you can believe it, this bag was less expensive than the LV!
> In the end. Soooper happy and have my first never been loved before, Chanel!
> View attachment 3480004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girl fan... [emoji85][emoji177]


Wow so gorgeous!! Huge congrats to you!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Happy colour for a happy Friday!  BV + TOD's to brighten up my day


Very pretty, I love the color! Great shot ksuromax!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Very pretty, I love the color! Great shot ksuromax!


Thank you!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Happy colour for a happy Friday!  BV + TOD's to brighten up my day


SEXY, CLASSY Mama!!! Love it all!


----------



## Kendie26

DutchGirl007 said:


> Thanks ladies!  Really happy!  Here's a few more pics, just because! [emoji173]️[emoji95][emoji255]. Happy Weekend!!
> View attachment 3480504
> View attachment 3480505


Congrats again DG...looks super on you!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Floated completely away from Bal and swapped my ME wallet for BV Monalisa, so today fully into BV, Armatura Veneta and kids


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Floated completely away from Bal and swapped my ME wallet for BV Monalisa, so today fully into BV, Armatura Veneta and kids



What a beautiful BV situation you have going on there!!  i am considering the large makeup case/clutch that you have in blue.  I may order it in pink.  Do you use it mostly inside your bags or do you find it also works as a clutch?


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> What a beautiful BV situation you have going on there!!  i am considering the large makeup case/clutch that you have in blue.  I may order it in pink.  Do you use it mostly inside your bags or do you find it also works as a clutch?


Thank you, dear DM! 
The blue one works mostly as my in-bag case, used it once as a clutch, and my mallow metallic one (same style and size) works mostly as a clutch, it's very special to be hidden inside  
They fit a lot, and they are flat when empty, closet friendly babies 
Plus i have a thin strap with a clasp from my mulberry pochette and it fits perfectly the loop on the zip pull of my BV, so i can transform my pink metallic into a wristlet if needed.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Thank you, dear DM!
> The blue one works mostly as my in-bag case, used it once as a clutch, and my mallow metallic one (same style and size) works mostly as a clutch, it's very special to be hidden inside
> They fit a lot, and they are flat when empty, closet friendly babies
> Plus i have a thin strap with a clasp from my mulberry pochette and it fits perfectly the loop on the zip pull of my BV, so i can transform my pink metallic into a wristlet if needed.



Thank you for all of the info, k!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Floated completely away from Bal and swapped my ME wallet for BV Monalisa, so today fully into BV, Armatura Veneta and kids



Beautiful!   This picture is BV heaven


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Floated completely away from Bal and swapped my ME wallet for BV Monalisa, so today fully into BV, Armatura Veneta and kids


Gorgeous! Love them all!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful!   This picture is BV heaven





Auvina15 said:


> Gorgeous! Love them all!!!!


thank you, girls!


----------



## Dextersmom

Saturday night with my Chanel lambskin mini.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Saturday night with my Chanel lambskin mini.
> View attachment 3481869



Looking lovely DM .  Love your Chanel Mini.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Saturday night with my Chanel lambskin mini.
> View attachment 3481869


Fabulous look, dear! I love all together


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Saturday night with my Chanel lambskin mini.
> View attachment 3481869



Beautiful! Just have to tell you we were twins again last night as I had my black Chanel mini on (posted diff thread but just to prove to you![emoji23])


----------



## Kendie26

Our anniversary was last night & I got this fabulous Chanel fushia camellia card holder as gift!! Pic is from restaurant as I could barely contain my excitemebt[emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Fabulous look, dear! I love all together





Iamminda said:


> Looking lovely DM .  Love your Chanel Mini.



Thank you both!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Beautiful! Just have to tell you we were twins again last night as I had my black Chanel mini on (posted diff thread but just to prove to you![emoji23])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482050



Always happy to be twins with you, my friend!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Our anniversary was last night & I got this fabulous Chanel fushia camellia card holder as gift!! Pic is from restaurant as I could barely contain my excitemebt[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482051



Love it!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Our anniversary was last night & I got this fabulous Chanel fushia camellia card holder as gift!! Pic is from restaurant as I could barely contain my excitemebt[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482051


Omg! What a cutie!!  Love all, camelia, colour, the golden deco, the size, everything!  It's truly amazing, @Kandie
best wishes for your anny, many more!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Our anniversary was last night & I got this fabulous Chanel fushia camellia card holder as gift!! Pic is from restaurant as I could barely contain my excitemebt[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482051



That is just the prettiest cardholder ever.  I am in love with it.  Congrats on this lovely anniversary gift.  And congrats on your anniversary.


----------



## Dextersmom

Going out to lunch with my Reissue.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> That is just the prettiest cardholder ever.  I am in love with it.  Congrats on this lovely anniversary gift.  And congrats on your anniversary.





Dextersmom said:


> Love it!!





ksuromax said:


> Omg! What a cutie!!  Love all, camelia, colour, the golden deco, the size, everything!  It's truly amazing, @Kandie
> best wishes for your anny, many more!



Thank you my kindest sweetest Bal gals!! I was quite surprised & taken back by his sweet gesture! I'm just so lucky he doesn't ever moan about my the purse/SLG obsession! Hugs to y'all


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Going out to lunch with my Reissue.
> View attachment 3482419



Love this bag!  You look very nice .


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Love this bag!  You look very nice .



Thanks IM!


----------



## ksuromax

Daria hobo in oxblood, Mulberry


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Daria hobo in oxblood, Mulberry


The leather looks lovely!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> The leather looks lovely!


And smells, too!  i can't stop sniffing it


----------



## SilverStCloud

ksuromax said:


> Daria hobo in oxblood, Mulberry


Gorgeous bag!!! Gotta love that rich oxblood color!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Daria hobo in oxblood, Mulberry



Where do I start?  Your hobo is gorgeous -- the color, the leather, the round metal plate.  Also really like your shoes, jewelry and Laduree charm.  Last but not least, your nails!!!!   Love those two colors together.  You look awesome!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Where do I start?  Your hobo is gorgeous -- the color, the leather, the round metal plate.  Also really like your shoes, jewelry and Laduree charm.  Last but not least, your nails!!!!   Love those two colors together.  You look awesome!


 thank you, Dearest 
DH asked me why i am doing such.... ah... wild colour combo mani-pedi, i said - it will match my a) Daria and b) BV chervo in canard


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Daria hobo in oxblood, Mulberry



WOW!!  You and your bag look amazing!!  Love your nails.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> WOW!!  You and your bag look amazing!!  Love your nails.


Thank you, Darling


----------



## Dextersmom

So I went on a little post Birthday shopping spree this afternoon.  I got a bag, a necklace and a pair of sandals.  The bag I will show you now, without a mod shot because it is dark and I am in my pj's.    I wasn't looking for another WOC, but when I saw this little beauty I just knew she was mine.  The color called to me and I could not resist.  Kendie's card case and my WOC will have to schedule a play date.  
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Here she is, my Chanel Camellia Fuchsia WOC.  In the next few days I will also share with you a pretty David Yurman necklace with my birthstone and a pair of Bal sandals in gold (they didn't have my size so they are being shipped to me).


----------



## muchstuff

No pics for a bit but purchased my first (pre-loved) BV cervo baseball hobo...with a little help from my very good friend, you know who you are, mwah!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> No pics for a bit but purchased my first (pre-loved) BV cervo baseball hobo...with a little help from my very good friend, you know who you are, mwah!



Congrats M!  Not being familiar with BV, I googled it -- I really like the way it looks, very cool.  Can't wait to see yours -- please show us some detailed pics.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Congrats M!  Not being familiar with BV, I googled it -- I really like the way it looks, very cool.  Can't wait to see yours -- please show us some detailed pics.


Shall do, I'm pretty stoked about it! It'll be my first non-Bal in quite a long while...


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> So I went on a little post Birthday shopping spree this afternoon.  I got a bag, a necklace and a pair of sandals.  The bag I will show you now, without a mod shot because it is dark and I am in my pj's.    I wasn't looking for another WOC, but when I saw this little beauty I just knew she was mine.  The color called to me and I could not resist.  Kendie's card case and my WOC will have to schedule a play date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483485
> View attachment 3483486
> View attachment 3483487
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is, my Chanel Camellia Fuchsia WOC.  In the next few days I will also share with you a pretty David Yurman necklace with my birthstone and a pair of Bal sandals in gold (they didn't have my size so they are being shipped to me).



Congrats DM!  If that isn't the prettiest WOC ever, I don't know what is.  I love it so much (I really love feminine floral stuff ).  Is the color kinda similar to Rose Thulian?   Can't wait to see your mod shots.  Also can't wait to see your other goodies later.  Enjoy!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> So I went on a little post Birthday shopping spree this afternoon.  I got a bag, a necklace and a pair of sandals.  The bag I will show you now, without a mod shot because it is dark and I am in my pj's.    I wasn't looking for another WOC, but when I saw this little beauty I just knew she was mine.  The color called to me and I could not resist.  Kendie's card case and my WOC will have to schedule a play date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483485
> View attachment 3483486
> View attachment 3483487
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is, my Chanel Camellia Fuchsia WOC.  In the next few days I will also share with you a pretty David Yurman necklace with my birthstone and a pair of Bal sandals in gold (they didn't have my size so they are being shipped to me).


Haaa!!!! Can i call this "Kendie" inspiration (aka CC bug)???  
beautiful, very, very beautiful!!!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> No pics for a bit but purchased my first (pre-loved) BV cervo baseball hobo...with a little help from my very good friend, you know who you are, mwah!


Yeeeeyh!!!! Great choice! Which colour did you go for? I'm sure you will love it!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Yeeeeyh!!!! Great choice! Which colour did you go for? I'm sure you will love it!!!!


Basic black...but am still really curious about quetsche...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Basic black...but am still really curious about quetsche...


This is a classic and basic which you can't go wrong with, but i can bet it's not gonna be your only one.... my 4th is on the way to me, will get hold of it in a couple of hours.... Cervos are the best (for me), they feel like my body part, like my own skin, if that makes sense


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> This is a classic and basic which you can't go wrong with, but i can bet it's not gonna be your only one.... my 4th is on the way to me, will get hold of it in a couple of hours.... Cervos are the best (for me), they feel like my body part, like my own skin, if that makes sense


Much like the old Bal chevre...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Much like the old Bal chevre...


was that leather thick in those days? 
I have Siena and Pine from 2007, none of them is THICK, or feels similar to BV Cervo (either old, shiny, or new 'lavato' matt)


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> was that leather thick in those days?
> I have Siena and Pine from 2007, none of them is THICK, or feels similar to BV Cervo (either old, shiny, or new 'lavato' matt)


Since I haven't received my cervo hobo I can't compare the leathers and don't have anything  else in deerskin, but I do have some Bals that are wonderfully squishy and pillowy soft, most of which are chevre. I really do love Bal leather, each bag has a unique characteristic. I only have one with disappointing leather and it's a 2012 with that horrible protective coating on it.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> So I went on a little post Birthday shopping spree this afternoon.  I got a bag, a necklace and a pair of sandals.  The bag I will show you now, without a mod shot because it is dark and I am in my pj's.    I wasn't looking for another WOC, but when I saw this little beauty I just knew she was mine.  The color called to me and I could not resist.  Kendie's card case and my WOC will have to schedule a play date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483485
> View attachment 3483486
> View attachment 3483487
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is, my Chanel Camellia Fuchsia WOC.  In the next few days I will also share with you a pretty David Yurman necklace with my birthstone and a pair of Bal sandals in gold (they didn't have my size so they are being shipped to me).


Oh yeah Babycakes...there she is!! Chanel fuschia camellia is the star of the season (imho) CONGRATS my dearest & can't wait for your mods...totally your color. She is pure LOVELINESS, like YOU! Oh & absolutely a WOC & card case play date must be scheduled!!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> No pics for a bit but purchased my first (pre-loved) BV cervo baseball hobo...with a little help from my very good friend, you know who you are, mwah!


Early Congrats foxy friend! Can't wait to see her....no doubt she's magnificent w/ a little help from the BV queen (i'm guessing!) That's exactly who I'd go to for assistance! xox
@ksuromax


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Daria hobo in oxblood, Mulberry


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Daria hobo in oxblood, Mulberry


no clue what happened above w/ blank reply! Look at you chic mama! You know I'm a Mulb fan & Oxblood anything is amazing but I always loved the bigger mulb tree logo on the Daria style....& look at you rockin that mani/pedi....very creative & FUN!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> no clue what happened above w/ blank reply! Look at you chic mama! You know I'm a Mulb fan & Oxblood anything is amazing but I always loved the bigger mulb tree logo on the Daria style....& look at you rockin that mani/pedi....very creative & FUN!


i knew it was the last chance to get a TREE logo bag, so i went for the BIGGEST option  
thank you


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Since I haven't received my cervo hobo I can't compare the leathers and don't have anything  else in deerskin, but I do have some Bals that are wonderfully squishy and pillowy soft, most of which are chevre. I really do love Bal leather, each bag has a unique characteristic. I only have one with disappointing leather and it's a 2012 with that horrible protective coating on it.


yes, both mine (from 2007) are very soft, but leather texture is different from Cervo BV, i will wait for your reveal and comments!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Oh yeah Babycakes...there she is!! Chanel fuschia camellia is the star of the season (imho) CONGRATS my dearest & can't wait for your mods...totally your color. She is pure LOVELINESS, like YOU! Oh & absolutely a WOC & card case play date must be scheduled!!





Iamminda said:


> Congrats DM!  If that isn't the prettiest WOC ever, I don't know what is.  I love it so much (I really love feminine floral stuff ).  Is the color kinda similar to Rose Thulian?   Can't wait to see your mod shots.  Also can't wait to see your other goodies later.  Enjoy!





ksuromax said:


> Haaa!!!! Can i call this "Kendie" inspiration (aka CC bug)???
> beautiful, very, very beautiful!!!



Thank you my lovelies!!! 

Kendie -  I agree that this color and style stands out and aren't we lucky to be a part of it. 

IM - The color is deeper than RT.  RT is more watermelon and Fuchsia is more raspberry, if that makes sense. 

Ksuromax - Yes, of course you are right.  I was inspired by our lovely Kendie.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you my lovelies!!!
> 
> Kendie -  I agree that this color and style stands out and aren't we lucky to be a part of it.
> 
> IM - The color is deeper than RT.  RT is more watermelon and Fuchsia is more raspberry, if that makes sense.
> 
> Ksuromax - Yes, of course you are right.  I was inspired by our lovely Kendie.


 Aw you gals are the besest...so sugary sweet!! It's an inspiration love-fest amongst all of us...smooches.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Aw you gals are the besest...so sugary sweet!! It's an inspiration love-fest amongst all of us...smooches.



The Kendie effect!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> The Kendie effect!


Ditto


----------



## ksuromax

I can't help myself  i am too in love (obssessed??) with this style and leather 
BV Cervo hobo in Absinthe, please welcome


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> I can't help myself  i am too in love (obssessed??) with this style and leather
> BV Cervo hobo in Absinthe, please welcome



This is gorgeous!  Did you just buy it?


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> I can't help myself  i am too in love (obssessed??) with this style and leather
> BV Cervo hobo in Absinthe, please welcome


Stunning!!! So beautiful neutal color....Big congrats to u!!!


----------



## Auvina15

muchstuff said:


> No pics for a bit but purchased my first (pre-loved) BV cervo baseball hobo...with a little help from my very good friend, you know who you are, mwah!


So exciting for u Much......Can't wait....


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Ditto





Iamminda said:


> The Kendie effect!


HA!!  oh my goodness, you 2 sweeties have lost it!! (but thank you kindly for your kindest sentiment!)


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> So I went on a little post Birthday shopping spree this afternoon.  I got a bag, a necklace and a pair of sandals.  The bag I will show you now, without a mod shot because it is dark and I am in my pj's.    I wasn't looking for another WOC, but when I saw this little beauty I just knew she was mine.  The color called to me and I could not resist.  Kendie's card case and my WOC will have to schedule a play date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483485
> View attachment 3483486
> View attachment 3483487
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is, my Chanel Camellia Fuchsia WOC.  In the next few days I will also share with you a pretty David Yurman necklace with my birthstone and a pair of Bal sandals in gold (they didn't have my size so they are being shipped to me).


Ahhhhh I love love this gem.. Everybody is crazy about this cutie now, and you did it girl yayyyyyyyy...Congratulations DM!!!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This is gorgeous!  Did you just buy it?


Yes 
i actually received it, but it's too dark now to take good pix, so i used the listing photo


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Stunning!!! So beautiful neutal color....Big congrats to u!!!


Thank you, Dearest!
I thought so, too. Had a craving for something autumn-y, this one a perfect remedy


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Thank you, Dearest!
> I thought so, too. Had a craving for something automn-y, this one a perfect remedy


 Totally agreed. It was such a great choice!!! And it is a year round color too. Wear it in good health my dear!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Totally agreed. It was such a great choice!!! And it is a year round color too. Wear it in good health my dear!


Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Ahhhhh I love love this gem.. Everybody is crazy about this cutie now, and you did it girl yayyyyyyyy...Congratulations DM!!!!!!



Thanks Auvina!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> I can't help myself  i am too in love (obssessed??) with this style and leather
> BV Cervo hobo in Absinthe, please welcome



I love it!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Had to bring her out today.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Had to bring her out today.
> View attachment 3484094


Yeahhhhh....."IT"!!!!! Totally love!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Had to bring her out today.
> View attachment 3484094



This is so pretty, DM and it looks perfect on you.   This may be my favorite


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> So I went on a little post Birthday shopping spree this afternoon.  I got a bag, a necklace and a pair of sandals.  The bag I will show you now, without a mod shot because it is dark and I am in my pj's.    I wasn't looking for another WOC, but when I saw this little beauty I just knew she was mine.  The color called to me and I could not resist.  Kendie's card case and my WOC will have to schedule a play date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483485
> View attachment 3483486
> View attachment 3483487
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is, my Chanel Camellia Fuchsia WOC.  In the next few days I will also share with you a pretty David Yurman necklace with my birthstone and a pair of Bal sandals in gold (they didn't have my size so they are being shipped to me).



Absolutely gorgeous! Great birthday gift, can't wait to see your next reveals of goodies[emoji3]


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> I can't help myself  i am too in love (obssessed??) with this style and leather
> BV Cervo hobo in Absinthe, please welcome



I love the look of the Cervo hobo, haven't seen one irl but I keep admiring ones I've found on eBay. That green is TDF! Congrats!


----------



## ksuromax

Jaidybug said:


> I love the look of the Cervo hobo, haven't seen one irl but I keep admiring ones I've found on eBay. That green is TDF! Congrats!


Thank you


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Had to bring her out today.
> View attachment 3484094



Snap! [emoji126]ba bam...work it DM! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji182]


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> I can't help myself  i am too in love (obssessed??) with this style and leather
> BV Cervo hobo in Absinthe, please welcome



Another snap! You go BV Queenie! [emoji146] That color is perfect for fall season (& beyond) ' it's so highly unique! [emoji7][emoji106][emoji93]


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> I can't help myself  i am too in love (obssessed??) with this style and leather
> BV Cervo hobo in Absinthe, please welcome


That is one gorgeous colour my friend!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Snap! [emoji126]ba bam...work it DM! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji182]





Auvina15 said:


> Yeahhhhh....."IT"!!!!! Totally love!!





Iamminda said:


> This is so pretty, DM and it looks perfect on you.   This may be my favorite





Jaidybug said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Great birthday gift, can't wait to see your next reveals of goodies[emoji3]



You are all so sweet and lovely!! Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Another snap! You go BV Queenie! [emoji146] That color is perfect for fall season (& beyond) ' it's so highly unique! [emoji7][emoji106][emoji93]


 thanks, yes, indeed! It's so deep, rich olive, absolutely autumn-y shade!



muchstuff said:


> That is one gorgeous colour my friend!


Thank you!! Tho, i do understand that black is safe classics, my personal choice in BV Cervo is colour, it's my 4th and all are different, covering 4 seasons palettes


----------



## ksuromax

Wearing #3 today, Cervo in Canard


----------



## DutchGirl007

ksuromax said:


> Wearing #3 today, Cervo in Canard



You are rocking it!  Love the color outfit, extras.... wow.. great look!


----------



## ksuromax

DutchGirl007 said:


> You are rocking it!  Love the color outfit, extras.... wow.. great look!


thank you


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Wearing #3 today, Cervo in Canard


Oooooo I LOVE this blue color....so dreamy


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Wearing #3 today, Cervo in Canard


Beautiful blue!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Beautiful blue!


thank you, Dear MS 
She is such a chameleon! it can look blue, green, teal, or turquoise, depending or the light and angle


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Wearing #3 today, Cervo in Canard



This color is stunning!  Love love love it.  Looks great with everything you are wearing.   I am intrigued by your ring on your right hand


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This color is stunning!  Love love love it.  Looks great with everything you are wearing.   I am intrigued by your ring on your right hand


Thank you, Darling  
It's silver, hand-made, enamel
picture is a reproduction of a famous painting


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Wearing #3 today, Cervo in Canard



Beautiful blue bag!!  I love your whole ensemble!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful blue bag!!  I love your whole ensemble!


Thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

I am wearing my new David Yurman necklace today.  This is my first piece from this designer.  It is called the Venetian Quatrefoil necklace and mine has a blue sapphire center stone, which is my birthstone, surrounded by diamonds.  They come in an array of gorgeous gemstones. I am pairing it with my Tiffany dbty.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I am wearing my new David Yurman necklace today.  This is my first piece from this designer.  It is called the Venetian Quatrefoil necklace and mine has a blue sapphire center stone, which is my birthstone, surrounded by diamonds.  They come in an array of gorgeous gemstones. I am pairing it with my Tiffany dbty.
> View attachment 3485216
> View attachment 3485217



Congrats on this exquisite piece!   So pretty.  I like sapphire (and ruby, emerald, diamond, etc,,lol).   You look lovely wearing it.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> I am wearing my new David Yurman necklace today.  This is my first piece from this designer.  It is called the Venetian Quatrefoil necklace and mine has a blue sapphire center stone, which is my birthstone, surrounded by diamonds.  They come in an array of gorgeous gemstones. I am pairing it with my Tiffany dbty.
> View attachment 3485216
> View attachment 3485217


Oh my .....this is breathtaking!!! GORGEOUS on you Dextersmom!!!! Congratulations and thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Wearing #3 today, Cervo in Canard


Seriously so gorgeous!!!! Love love everything in this pic... I'm so jellyyyyyyyyyyy you have the most gorgeous Cervos!!!!Omg love love love....


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Oh my .....this is breathtaking!!! GORGEOUS on you Dextersmom!!!! Congratulations and thanks for sharing!!





Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this exquisite piece!   So pretty.  I like sapphire (and ruby, emerald, diamond, etc,,lol).   You look lovely wearing it.



You are both so sweet!!  Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Seriously so gorgeous!!!! Love love everything in this pic... I'm so jellyyyyyyyyyyy you have the most gorgeous Cervos!!!!Omg love love love....


Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

Same BV Cervo hobo, but today with matching heels


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> I am wearing my new David Yurman necklace today.  This is my first piece from this designer.  It is called the Venetian Quatrefoil necklace and mine has a blue sapphire center stone, which is my birthstone, surrounded by diamonds.  They come in an array of gorgeous gemstones. I am pairing it with my Tiffany dbty.
> View attachment 3485216
> View attachment 3485217


That, my pretty DM, is just flat out GORGEOUS.....love how it looks layered w/ your Tiffany...looks absolutely beautiful on your elegant neck!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Same BV Cervo hobo, but today with matching heels


Love it all dear mama! You wear the Cervo perfectly. Are the shoes also BV? You need to post is 1 of the shoe threads too if you haven't already...you have quite the amazing shoe collection!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Love it all dear mama! You wear the Cervo perfectly. Are the shoes also BV? You need to post is 1 of the shoe threads too if you haven't already...you have quite the amazing shoe collection!


no, they are not BV, but they are the same colour


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> That, my pretty DM, is just flat out GORGEOUS.....love how it looks layered w/ your Tiffany...looks absolutely beautiful on your elegant neck!!



Thank you Kendie.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Same BV Cervo hobo, but today with matching heels



Looking gorgeous, ksuromax!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Same BV Cervo hobo, but today with matching heels



This color is truly beautiful!  You and your matching bag/shoes -- I love your perfect pairing each time.


----------



## ksuromax

Thank you, girls


----------



## Dextersmom

Gold Evie today.


----------



## DutchGirl007

My lovely new Chanel out for her 2nd tour [emoji173]️


----------



## Iamminda

DutchGirl007 said:


> My lovely new Chanel out for her 2nd tour [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486143



This is such a classic beauty!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Gold Evie today.
> View attachment 3486113



Lovely Evie!  That green top looks so pretty -- now I want something in that color


----------



## DutchGirl007

Iamminda said:


> This is such a classic beauty!



Thank you!  I'm constantly admiring it myself


----------



## DutchGirl007

Iamminda said:


> Lovely Evie!  That green top looks so pretty -- now I want something in that color



Yes, I am also inspired [emoji180]


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Wearing #3 today, Cervo in Canard



That colour is stunning!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> I am wearing my new David Yurman necklace today.  This is my first piece from this designer.  It is called the Venetian Quatrefoil necklace and mine has a blue sapphire center stone, which is my birthstone, surrounded by diamonds.  They come in an array of gorgeous gemstones. I am pairing it with my Tiffany dbty.
> View attachment 3485216
> View attachment 3485217





Dextersmom said:


> Gold Evie today.
> View attachment 3486113



That is one beautiful necklace, congrats! Evie looks fantastic on you


----------



## Jaidybug

DutchGirl007 said:


> My lovely new Chanel out for her 2nd tour [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486143



Absolutely stunning![emoji173]️


----------



## Auvina15

DutchGirl007 said:


> My lovely new Chanel out for her 2nd tour [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486143


So beautiful, love the color so much!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Gold Evie today.
> View attachment 3486113


Very pretty! Love your shoes too Dextersmom!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Same BV Cervo hobo, but today with matching heels


Totally love!!! Such an amazing color!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

DutchGirl007 said:


> My lovely new Chanel out for her 2nd tour [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486143



i love the close up!!  A piece of art to be treasured for a lifetime!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Very pretty! Love your shoes too Dextersmom!!!





Iamminda said:


> Lovely Evie!  That green top looks so pretty -- now I want something in that color





Jaidybug said:


> That is one beautiful necklace, congrats! Evie looks fantastic on you



Thank you so much, my friends!!!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Dextersmom said:


> i love the close up!!  A piece of art to be treasured for a lifetime!





Auvina15 said:


> So beautiful, love the color so much!!!!





Jaidybug said:


> Absolutely stunning![emoji173]️



Thanks so much ladies... I'm so giddy... still learning how she operates and how much I want her to hold, still kind of scared to hurt her.  Definitely my life long friend[emoji173]️


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Same BV Cervo hobo, but today with matching heels


Edible colour...


----------



## muchstuff

DutchGirl007 said:


> My lovely new Chanel out for her 2nd tour [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486143


Beautiful!


----------



## tatayap

Cheated with a black MCM Milla that I just got this week


----------



## DutchGirl007

tatayap said:


> Cheated with a black MCM Milla that I just got this week



Omg that's fabulous!!! Very classy and sleek I like it a lot.[emoji106]


----------



## Auvina15

tatayap said:


> Cheated with a black MCM Milla that I just got this week


So beautiful, love it!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my Bluette Prada tote today with my new gold Bal sandals. Happy Friday.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Bluette Prada tote today with my new gold Bal sandals. Happy Friday.
> View attachment 3486946
> View attachment 3486947


Looking cool, DM! 
Love the whole look, imo Prada is so easy to wear, it goes equally well with sandals and tanks, and dresses and heels!


----------



## Jaidybug

tatayap said:


> Cheated with a black MCM Milla that I just got this week


I don't know much about the MCM brand, but that is one gorgeous bag! 


Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Bluette Prada tote today with my new gold Bal sandals. Happy Friday.
> View attachment 3486946
> View attachment 3486947


Beautiful blue! Love you sandals too DM!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Bluette Prada tote today with my new gold Bal sandals. Happy Friday.
> View attachment 3486946
> View attachment 3486947



What a beautiful blue bag!   Really like your whole ensemble


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful blue bag!   Really like your whole ensemble





ksuromax said:


> Looking cool, DM!
> Love the whole look, imo Prada is so easy to wear, it goes equally well with sandals and tanks, and dresses and heels!





Jaidybug said:


> I don't know much about the MCM brand, but that is one gorgeous bag!
> 
> Beautiful blue! Love you sandals too DM!



Thank you all so much!!


----------



## Kendie26

tatayap said:


> Cheated with a black MCM Milla that I just got this week


Ah yes! The Milla bags are AWESOME!!! So well constructed with such great quality....LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Bluette Prada tote today with my new gold Bal sandals. Happy Friday.
> View attachment 3486946
> View attachment 3486947



Super gorgeous everything as usual!! Hi Walter-looking handsome![emoji74][emoji77]Those Bal sandals make me weak in the knees & look SO SO SO pretty on you! 
Hey I used my Valentino Glamlock in honor of you yesterday since you recently asked about it... I need to carry her more.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Super gorgeous everything as usual!! Hi Walter-looking handsome![emoji74][emoji77]Those Bal sandals make me weak in the knees & look SO SO SO pretty on you!
> Hey I used my Valentino Glamlock in honor of you yesterday since you recently asked about it... I need to carry her more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487588



Thank you Kendie!! 
 I LOVE your V bag and you look so pretty carrying her!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Super gorgeous everything as usual!! Hi Walter-looking handsome![emoji74][emoji77]Those Bal sandals make me weak in the knees & look SO SO SO pretty on you!
> Hey I used my Valentino Glamlock in honor of you yesterday since you recently asked about it... I need to carry her more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487588



Looks great on you K!


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> Super gorgeous everything as usual!! Hi Walter-looking handsome![emoji74][emoji77]Those Bal sandals make me weak in the knees & look SO SO SO pretty on you!
> Hey I used my Valentino Glamlock in honor of you yesterday since you recently asked about it... I need to carry her more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487588



Beautiful Glamlock!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you Kendie!!
> I LOVE your V bag and you look so pretty carrying her!





Iamminda said:


> Looks great on you K!





Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful Glamlock!


Kindest thanks dearest friends!


----------



## allofthebags

I got a Gucci soho disco today - so happy with it!


----------



## Kendie26

allofthebags said:


> View attachment 3491156
> 
> 
> I got a Gucci soho disco today - so happy with it!


Congrats!! Such a class, chic,  well made bag! Enjoy


----------



## ksuromax

allofthebags said:


> View attachment 3491156
> 
> 
> I got a Gucci soho disco today - so happy with it!


So sleek, classy and go-with-everything bag!!! Enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

allofthebags said:


> View attachment 3491156
> 
> 
> I got a Gucci soho disco today - so happy with it!



This is such a great classic!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Iamminda said:


> Looks great on you K!



Wow, love it!!


----------



## allofthebags

thank you guys!! 

my first gucci. i'm usually a balenciaga and celine girl, but i am quite impressed!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Cervo hobo in Absinthe + bracelets + Stuart Weitzman pumps


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Cervo hobo in Absinthe + bracelets + Stuart Weitzman pumps



Yeah, it arrived!   It's even prettier than the pic you posted and I love the pairing with that beautiful purple.  You have a great collection of Cervo hobos.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## allofthebags

ksuromax said:


> BV Cervo hobo in Absinthe + bracelets + Stuart Weitzman pumps



mmm that colour is TDF! gorg bag


----------



## ksuromax

Thank you, girls!  


Iamminda said:


> Yeah, it arrived!   It's even prettier than the pic you posted and I love the pairing with that beautiful purple.  You have a great collection of Cervo hobos.  Congrats and enjoy!


it arrived a while ago, i just didn't wear it - been using the messenger 


allofthebags said:


> mmm that colour is TDF! gorg bag


it's even reacher irl, it is like a huge olive, yummy, sour and oily olive!!


----------



## DutchGirl007

allofthebags said:


> thank you guys!!
> 
> my first gucci. i'm usually a balenciaga and celine girl, but i am quite impressed!



Is the leather terrific?  I've been considering one but since I am not a fan of the large GG, I haven't.  Enjoy your beautiful bag! [emoji177]


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV Cervo hobo in Absinthe + bracelets + Stuart Weitzman pumps


"Long live THE CERVO QUEEN!!"


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> "Long live THE CERVO QUEEN!!"


thanks a lot, my Dearest Chanel Queen cousin


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> thanks a lot, my Dearest Chanel Queen cousin


 ha! I love it, but trust me, there are a gazillion more true chanel "queens" than me...I'm like a "rookie, princess wannabe"..ha!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> ha! I love it, but trust me, there are a gazillion more true chanel "queens" than me...I'm like a "rookie, princess wannabe"..ha!


the quanity doesn't often mean the quality  
you have the taste and you have the style, that's royal and cannot be achieved by any amount of assets


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> the quanity doesn't often mean the quality
> you have the taste and you have the style, that's royal and cannot be achieved by any amount of assets


Aw thank you cousin Lovebug!! You made my day....have a glorious day yourself!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Aw thank you cousin Lovebug!! You made my day....have a glorious day yourself!


you, too, Darling


----------



## Dextersmom

allofthebags said:


> View attachment 3491156
> 
> 
> I got a Gucci soho disco today - so happy with it!



Yeah for the Disco!!  I love that bag and have a few myself.  Congrats!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV Cervo hobo in Absinthe + bracelets + Stuart Weitzman pumps



Beautiful!!  What fantastic sense of color you have!


----------



## Dextersmom

Here is a pic of my new camellia WOC along with a few extra shots of my vacation in Sedona, AZ.  We go here once a year to relax in nature and enjoy the lavish spa services. This is my little home away from home.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Here is a pic of my new camellia WOC along with a few extra shots of my vacation in Sedona, AZ.  We go here once a year to relax in nature and enjoy the lavish spa services. This is my little home away from home.
> View attachment 3493345
> View attachment 3493346
> View attachment 3493347
> View attachment 3493348



WOWEE MAGNIFICENT EVERYTHING! [emoji173]️[emoji322]


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Here is a pic of my new camellia WOC along with a few extra shots of my vacation in Sedona, AZ.  We go here once a year to relax in nature and enjoy the lavish spa services. This is my little home away from home.
> View attachment 3493345
> View attachment 3493346
> View attachment 3493347
> View attachment 3493348



Oh wow, that first picture is just breath taking (especially with your beautiful WOC).  I have never been to Sedona but have heard great things.  So glad you had a wonderful time.  Even more glad that you are back .


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Oh wow, that first picture is just breath taking (especially with your beautiful WOC).  I have never been to Sedona but have heard great things.  So glad you had a wonderful time.  Even more glad that you are back .





Kendie26 said:


> WOWEE MAGNIFICENT EVERYTHING! [emoji173]️[emoji322]



Thank you IM and Kendie!  I look forward to returning to Sedona all year.  It is a lovely getaway... and now it is also wonderful to be home.


----------



## pixiejenna

This bag is because of Dextersmom so many modeling pics of the bag in so many diffrent colors. I got my first and probably my last because they're discontinued Gucci Soho Disco in black. Also your pictures of AZ are beautiful! 







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Here is a pic of my new camellia WOC along with a few extra shots of my vacation in Sedona, AZ.  We go here once a year to relax in nature and enjoy the lavish spa services. This is my little home away from home.
> View attachment 3493345
> View attachment 3493346
> View attachment 3493347
> View attachment 3493348


Holly Molly..... just 1 word FANTASTIC!!! You are the luckiest to be there every year... Omg gorgeous pictures and gorgeous CC!!!! Thank you for sharing with us!!!


----------



## Auvina15

pixiejenna said:


> This bag is because of Dextersmom so many modeling pics of the bag in so many diffrent colors. I got my first and probably my last because they're discontinued Gucci Soho Disco in black. Also your pictures of AZ are beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


So classic and beautiful Gucci, love it!!!


----------



## Iamminda

pixiejenna said:


> This bag is because of Dextersmom so many modeling pics of the bag in so many diffrent colors. I got my first and probably my last because they're discontinued Gucci Soho Disco in black. Also your pictures of AZ are beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



What a beauty!  And that box too!


----------



## pixiejenna

Iamminda said:


> What a beauty!  And that box too!


I know I'm normally not a big box person but I saw such beautiful boxes in the Gucci threads I went for one.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Jaidybug

allofthebags said:


> View attachment 3491156
> 
> 
> I got a Gucci soho disco today - so happy with it!


Beautiful classic! 


ksuromax said:


> BV Cervo hobo in Absinthe + bracelets + Stuart Weitzman pumps


Gorgeous colour! 


pixiejenna said:


> This bag is because of Dextersmom so many modeling pics of the bag in so many diffrent colors. I got my first and probably my last because they're discontinued Gucci Soho Disco in black. Also your pictures of AZ are beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



Congrats on this classic bag!


----------



## Dextersmom

Oh....I am so happy for you!!  I hope that you will love it! 



pixiejenna said:


> This bag is because of Dextersmom so many modeling pics of the bag in so many diffrent colors. I got my first and probably my last because they're discontinued Gucci Soho Disco in black. Also your pictures of AZ are beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Holly Molly..... just 1 word FANTASTIC!!! You are the luckiest to be there every year... Omg gorgeous pictures and gorgeous CC!!!! Thank you for sharing with us!!!



Thank you so much Auvina!!  Love your new avatar!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much Auvina!!  Love your new avatar!


Thanks Dextersmom! lately I have been changing my avatar a few times, that was fun!!! Love my ME Blue Paon so much now for some reasons!


----------



## allofthebags

pixiejenna said:


> This bag is because of Dextersmom so many modeling pics of the bag in so many diffrent colors. I got my first and probably my last because they're discontinued Gucci Soho Disco in black. Also your pictures of AZ are beautiful!
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



Yay! Unfortunately i didn't get a beautiful box with my Disco   I asked for a box but they said they only had massive ones left...


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful!!  What fantastic sense of color you have!


Thank you, Sweety!


----------



## ksuromax

pixiejenna said:


> This bag is because of Dextersmom so many modeling pics of the bag in so many diffrent colors. I got my first and probably my last because they're discontinued Gucci Soho Disco in black. Also your pictures of AZ are beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


Amzing!! Really great choice


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Here is a pic of my new camellia WOC along with a few extra shots of my vacation in Sedona, AZ.  We go here once a year to relax in nature and enjoy the lavish spa services. This is my little home away from home.
> View attachment 3493345
> View attachment 3493346
> View attachment 3493347
> View attachment 3493348


So beautiful!!!  love everything


----------



## helenNZ

After bombarding the LV Forum and Hermes with questions about these two little gems... I just decided YES and got them BOTH!!!! 




Ugh, I've really been cheating on BBags lately!    NEXT STOP: maybe a city small?  OR just wait for some old skool bbags to pop up?  Hmmmm....


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you IM and Kendie!  I look forward to returning to Sedona all year.  It is a lovely getaway... and now it is also wonderful to be home.


Those pics are just so lovely & relaxing & I forgot to say how much I love the last one with the squirrel posing for you to take his pic....no doubt he wanted to come home with you. I'm sure Dexter & Walter would have been "intrigued!"


----------



## Kendie26

pixiejenna said:


> This bag is because of Dextersmom so many modeling pics of the bag in so many diffrent colors. I got my first and probably my last because they're discontinued Gucci Soho Disco in black. Also your pictures of AZ are beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


So beautiful (the Gucci blooms print on box makes me melt)....such a classic, cool bag! CONGRATS!


----------



## Kendie26

helenNZ said:


> After bombarding the LV Forum and Hermes with questions about these two little gems... I just decided YES and got them BOTH!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3493701
> 
> 
> Ugh, I've really been cheating on BBags lately!    NEXT STOP: maybe a city small?  OR just wait for some old skool bbags to pop up?  Hmmmm....


CONGRATS on your new little gems....that blue is just to die for incredible!


----------



## tatayap

DutchGirl007 said:


> Omg that's fabulous!!! Very classy and sleek I like it a lot.[emoji106]


Thank you so much! I've used it a lot this week and was surprised it got so many compliments, it's a such an understated beauty, I didn't think people would notice )



Auvina15 said:


> So beautiful, love it!!!!


Thanks! The price was great too! Very reasonable for the workmanship and material!



Jaidybug said:


> I don't know much about the MCM brand, but that is one gorgeous bag!


Not a fan of the logo-emblazoned backpacks MCM is known for, but this one was too lovely to overlook.



Kendie26 said:


> Ah yes! The Milla bags are AWESOME!!! So well constructed with such great quality....LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!


Yes! The Milla bags feel like Saint Laurent Sac du Jours for a fraction of the price!


----------



## tatayap

pixiejenna said:


> This bag is because of Dextersmom so many modeling pics of the bag in so many diffrent colors. I got my first and probably my last because they're discontinued Gucci Soho Disco in black. Also your pictures of AZ are beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



So awfully tempted by the leather, size and colors of the Gucci Soho Disco


----------



## pixiejenna

Auvina15 said:


> So classic and beautiful Gucci, love it!!![emoji813]





Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful classic!
> 
> Gorgeous colour!
> 
> 
> Congrats on this classic bag!





Dextersmom said:


> Oh....I am so happy for you!!  I hope that you will love it!





allofthebags said:


> Yay! Unfortunately i didn't get a beautiful box with my Disco   I asked for a box but they said they only had massive ones left...





ksuromax said:


> Amzing!! Really great choice





Kendie26 said:


> So beautiful (the Gucci blooms print on box makes me melt)....such a classic, cool bag! CONGRATS!





tatayap said:


> So awfully tempted by the leather, size and colors of the Gucci Soho Disco [emoji813]


Thanks everyone! I already switched so I'll be using her today.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Here is a pic of my new camellia WOC along with a few extra shots of my vacation in Sedona, AZ.  We go here once a year to relax in nature and enjoy the lavish spa services. This is my little home away from home.
> View attachment 3493345
> View attachment 3493346
> View attachment 3493347
> View attachment 3493348



The scenery is stunning, as is your woc! Amazing pics!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> The scenery is stunning, as is your woc! Amazing pics!



Thank you jB!


----------



## Auvina15

helenNZ said:


> After bombarding the LV Forum and Hermes with questions about these two little gems... I just decided YES and got them BOTH!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3493701
> 
> 
> Ugh, I've really been cheating on BBags lately!    NEXT STOP: maybe a city small?  OR just wait for some old skool bbags to pop up?  Hmmmm....


Ooh so cute, love them!!! Esp that H cobalt is stunning!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> So beautiful!!!  love everything



Thank you ksuromax!


----------



## Dextersmom

helenNZ said:


> After bombarding the LV Forum and Hermes with questions about these two little gems... I just decided YES and got them BOTH!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3493701
> 
> 
> Ugh, I've really been cheating on BBags lately!    NEXT STOP: maybe a city small?  OR just wait for some old skool bbags to pop up?  Hmmmm....



Both are so pretty!! Congrats!


----------



## ksuromax

helenNZ said:


> After bombarding the LV Forum and Hermes with questions about these two little gems... I just decided YES and got them BOTH!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3493701
> 
> 
> Ugh, I've really been cheating on BBags lately!    NEXT STOP: maybe a city small?  OR just wait for some old skool bbags to pop up?  Hmmmm....


Love this cobalt blue!!!


----------



## Iamminda

helenNZ said:


> After bombarding the LV Forum and Hermes with questions about these two little gems... I just decided YES and got them BOTH!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3493701
> 
> 
> Ugh, I've really been cheating on BBags lately!    NEXT STOP: maybe a city small?  OR just wait for some old skool bbags to pop up?  Hmmmm....



Congrats on two great SLGs.  Love the blue.  Getting both is really the best option .  I have been debating getting the round coin purse for almost a year (it's so darn cute but I have zero use for it since I have too many SLGS already).  Enjoy!


----------



## helenNZ

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on two great SLGs.  Love the blue.  Getting both is really the best option .  I have been debating getting the round coin purse for almost a year (it's so darn cute but I have zero use for it since I have too many SLGS already).  Enjoy!



oh yes, I totally understand... That internal debate you have about buying or not buying is the worst!  For MONTHS AND MONTHS, I was like "which one?" and bombed the hermes and lv thread to try and figure it out!  LOL!  I have too many SLG's too   But I think I'm pretty much done for now.  I'm still yet to use the round coin purse but am loving the bastia!  The blue is SO easy to find in my bag!


----------



## ksuromax

I purchased a BV cosmetic case some time ago, having in mind the primary use for it as a small casual clutch, but today I had an idea of using it as a small shoulder bag, (being inspired by @Kendie26 and her lovely Disco). 
Generally, small bags don't work for me, but I wanted to try it without committing to a significant amount. So what I did is, I connected a few key chains and clipped them by the sides of the case, here are pix, please, tell me if you think it looks nice and can be worn this way


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> I purchased a BV cosmetic case some time ago, having in mind the primary use for it as a small casual clutch, but today I had an idea of using it as a small shoulder bag, (being inspired by @Kendie26 and her lovely Disco).
> Generally, small bags don't work for me, but I wanted to try it without committing to a significant amount. So what I did is, I connected a few key chains and clipped them by the sides of the case, here are pix, please, tell me if you think it looks nice and can be worn this way


Yes yes yes dearest mama!!! So glad you tried this!! I think it looks awesome! I know you said you prefer bigger bags since you carry a lot around, but I think you'll like this as a nice change of pace (at least once in a while-?....like maybe if just you & DH go out for dinner) GO BV Queen!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Yes yes yes dearest mama!!! So glad you tried this!! I think it looks awesome! I know you said you prefer bigger bags since you carry a lot around, but I think you'll like this as a nice change of pace (at least once in a while-?....like maybe if just you & DH go out for dinner) GO BV Queen!


Well, it's a very simple, 'on-the-go' try, i just wanted to see how it looks, but in general it feels ok, if you know what i mean... my only concern is how it looks from afar? I don't want my genuine BV look like a cheap fake because of a non-original chain... 
i probably need to get one more chain to make it longer (and cross body)


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Well, it's a very simple, 'on-the-go' try, i just wanted to see how it looks, but in general it feels ok, if you know what i mean... my only concern is how it looks from afar? I don't want my genuine BV look like a cheap fake because of a non-original chain...
> i probably need to get one more chain to make it longer (and cross body)


Your BV could never look like a cheap fake!!! You need my BV Disco chain! Guessing BV doesn't sell chains separately. Did you check out that website I recently posted that makes custom length chains in different finishes? Maybe there's something there....prices seemed reasonable. (?)


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Your BV could never look like a cheap fake!!! You need my BV Disco chain! Guessing BV doesn't sell chains separately. Did you check out that website I recently posted that makes custom length chains in different finishes? Maybe there's something there....prices seemed reasonable. (?)


I will, need to look that post up... 
thanks, Darlin'


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> I will, need to look that post up...
> thanks, Darlin'


here ya go! I had to go find it again
http://www.mautto.com/category/straps-by-width-chain


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> here ya go! I had to go find it again
> http://www.mautto.com/category/straps-by-width-chain


you're a Star!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> I purchased a BV cosmetic case some time ago, having in mind the primary use for it as a small casual clutch, but today I had an idea of using it as a small shoulder bag, (being inspired by @Kendie26 and her lovely Disco).
> Generally, small bags don't work for me, but I wanted to try it without committing to a significant amount. So what I did is, I connected a few key chains and clipped them by the sides of the case, here are pix, please, tell me if you think it looks nice and can be worn this way



I think it looks really lovely!!  You are talented and creative!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> I think it looks really lovely!!  You are talented and creative!


Thank you, Dear! 
 
I've followed Kendie's advice and ordered a chain, i think a proper chain will make it look more appropriate, will post when i get the chain


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> I purchased a BV cosmetic case some time ago, having in mind the primary use for it as a small casual clutch, but today I had an idea of using it as a small shoulder bag, (being inspired by @Kendie26 and her lovely Disco).
> Generally, small bags don't work for me, but I wanted to try it without committing to a significant amount. So what I did is, I connected a few key chains and clipped them by the sides of the case, here are pix, please, tell me if you think it looks nice and can be worn this way



It looks good on you.  I like the triangular shape of your BV case.  Also I like the color of the chains you used -- looks nice with the case.


----------



## Dextersmom

Used my Camellia WOC as a clutch last night.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> It looks good on you.  I like the triangular shape of your BV case.  Also I like the color of the chains you used -- looks nice with the case.


Thank you  
Good, so three votes 'for' makes it worth trying 
will wear it this way on the nearest occasion


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Used my Camellia WOC as a clutch last night.
> View attachment 3494768



Beautiful DM!   I've been suffering from DM's beautiful modshots withdrawal!!!  You came back just in time .


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful DM!   I've been suffering from DM's beautiful modshots withdrawal!!!  You came back just in time .



IM, you are a darling!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Thank you, Dear!
> 
> I've followed Kendie's advice and ordered a chain, i think a proper chain will make it look more appropriate, will post when i get the chain


oh fabulous!! Did you order from site I sent you? Can't wait to see it!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Used my Camellia WOC as a clutch last night.
> View attachment 3494768


Super pretty! Love your outfit...the colors in your blouse & WOC are glorious!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> oh fabulous!! Did you order from site I sent you? Can't wait to see it!!!!


i followed the link, but didn't find international shipping option,
and then i thought of aliexpress, and there i found exactly the same chain as the one posted on the main page of your link, 9 bucks and free shipping, voila!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> i followed the link, but didn't find international shipping option,
> and then i thought of aliexpress, and there i found exactly the same chain as the one posted on the mail page of your link, 9 bucks and free shipping, voila!


sweet! Excited to see it & how you like it!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Super pretty! Love your outfit...the colors in your blouse & WOC are glorious!



Thank you my friend!


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out to lunch with my H mini Evie.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out to lunch with my H mini Evie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494920
> View attachment 3494921


great look, DM!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> great look, DM!



Thank you k!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out to lunch with my H mini Evie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494920
> View attachment 3494921



I especially love this Evie.  (One of these days, I wish to go try one on -- not sure if there is a H near me. I wish we live near each other so you can go with me)  You are a sight for sore eyes, dear DM.  One last time, so glad you are back with your posts .


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I especially love this Evie.  (One of these days, I wish to go try one on -- not sure if there is a H near me. I wish we live near each other so you can go with me)  You are a sight for sore eyes, dear DM.  One last time, so glad you are back with your posts .



Thank you IM!!  I feel the same about you.  It would be awesome if we lived close by to shop and cook together.  Speaking of which, I have homemade croutons in the oven this minute for a veggie caesar salad tonight.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out to lunch with my H mini Evie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494920
> View attachment 3494921


Yes IT!!!! 


Dextersmom said:


> Used my Camellia WOC as a clutch last night.
> View attachment 3494768


Beautiful!!! I love love your shirt DM! That Woc is such a killer.. it goes so
well with everything!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> I purchased a BV cosmetic case some time ago, having in mind the primary use for it as a small casual clutch, but today I had an idea of using it as a small shoulder bag, (being inspired by @Kendie26 and her lovely Disco).
> Generally, small bags don't work for me, but I wanted to try it without committing to a significant amount. So what I did is, I connected a few key chains and clipped them by the sides of the case, here are pix, please, tell me if you think it looks nice and can be worn this way


Oh my that's awesome!!!! Very creative ksuromax, looks fabulous on you!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Yes IT!!!!
> 
> Beautiful!!! I love love your shirt DM! That Woc is such a killer.. it goes so
> well with everything!!!



You are very kind Auvina!! Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Oh my that's awesome!!!! Very creative ksuromax, looks fabulous on you!!!


Thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my Chanel classic caviar WOC today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Chanel classic caviar WOC today.
> View attachment 3496614



Looking good DM!   I like that shirt.  Congrats on making the most recent purseforum roundup


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Looking good DM!   I like that shirt.  Congrats on making the most recent purseforum roundup



Thanks IM!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Thanks IM!!





Iamminda said:


> Looking good DM!   I like that shirt.  Congrats on making the most recent purseforum roundup





Dextersmom said:


> Thanks IM!!


Yes Congrats again DM but sadly I don't see it?? hmm??


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Yes Congrats again DM but sadly I don't see it?? hmm??



Hey Kendie, congrats to you as well!!  There was a pic of your lovely garden and one of my uno de 50 bracelet stack.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Hey Kendie, congrats to you as well!!  There was a pic of your lovely garden and one of my uno de 50 bracelet stack.


Yes, thank you....just found aalinne's mention & link in another thread...CONGRATS AGAIN!! I was bummed at first when IM mentioned it but I couldn't freakin' find it!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Yes, thank you....just found aalinne's mention & link in another thread...CONGRATS AGAIN!! I was bummed at first when IM mentioned it but I couldn't freakin' find it!!!



I saw it on aalinne's post.  I don't know how to freakin find it either on my own.  I would never see it if it weren't for other TPFers


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> I saw it on aalinne's post.  I don't know how to freakin find it either on my own.  I would never see it if it weren't for other TPFers


haha I know!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out to lunch with my H mini Evie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494920
> View attachment 3494921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji813]


Omg I've never seen the mini before it's really cute!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ksuromax

Bottega Veneta, Medium Veneta in Carmino


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta, Medium Veneta in Carmino



This red is gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This red is gorgeous!


thank you, dear! 
i also think it's one of the best reds BV ever made


----------



## Dextersmom

pixiejenna said:


> Omg I've never seen the mini before it's really cute!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta, Medium Veneta in Carmino



Gorgeous red and looks super hip with your arm candy.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous red and looks super hip with your arm candy.


thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my black mini flap today.


----------



## DutchGirl007

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta, Medium Veneta in Carmino



That's a gorgeous red!!!  I like all your accessories too! [emoji173]️


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my black mini flap today.
> View attachment 3497506


Lovely


----------



## ksuromax

DutchGirl007 said:


> That's a gorgeous red!!!  I like all your accessories too! [emoji173]️


Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my black mini flap today.
> View attachment 3497506



Looking good!  Really like those red converse


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Looking good!  Really like those red converse



Thanks IM!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my black mini flap today.
> View attachment 3497506


Omg you rock!!!! Love love everything... the skirt, top, those shoes and that CC mini.... You nailed it....Just PERFECT!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta, Medium Veneta in Carmino


Totally love! So gorgeous red!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Totally love! So gorgeous red!!!!


Thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Omg you rock!!!! Love love everything... the skirt, top, those shoes and that CC mini.... You nailed it....Just PERFECT!!!!



Thanks Auvina!


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta, Medium Veneta in Carmino


Perfect red! 


Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my black mini flap today.
> View attachment 3497506


Looks great on you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Perfect red!
> 
> Looks great on you!



Thank you JB!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today is a heatwave and I am using my caviar bronze mini.


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Today is a heatwave and I am using my caviar bronze mini.
> View attachment 3498405



Looking cool and chic at the same time DM!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today is a heatwave and I am using my caviar bronze mini.
> View attachment 3498405



You are looking hot in the hot weather


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> You are looking hot in the hot weather





Jaidybug said:


> Looking cool and chic at the same time DM!



Thank you IM and JB!! You are both very kind!


----------



## Dextersmom

Red Gucci Disco with my gold Bal sandals.  Happy Friday!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Red Gucci Disco with my gold Bal sandals.  Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3499218
> View attachment 3499219


so lovely refreshing pop of red!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Red Gucci Disco with my gold Bal sandals.  Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3499218
> View attachment 3499219



Love this Disco in red


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Love this Disco in red





ksuromax said:


> so lovely refreshing pop of red!



Thank you IM and k!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Medium Veneta in Armatura, supported by Bal and AMcQ bracelets


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> BV Medium Veneta in Armatura, supported by Bal and AMcQ bracelets


Fabulous BV!!! I really love its color, beautiful assessories too!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Red Gucci Disco with my gold Bal sandals.  Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3499218
> View attachment 3499219


Gorgeous red Gucci! Your sandals are TDF, very cute outfit!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Fabulous BV!!! I really love its color, beautiful assessories too!!!


Thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV Medium Veneta in Armatura, supported by Bal and AMcQ bracelets



This might be my favorite bag of yours!  It looks so beautiful and mysterious.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today is a heatwave and I am using my caviar bronze mini.
> View attachment 3498405


Totally beautiful! Gorgeous CCs!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Totally beautiful! Gorgeous CCs!





Auvina15 said:


> Gorgeous red Gucci! Your sandals are TDF, very cute outfit!!



You are too sweet, Auvina!! Thank you!


----------



## Auvina15

Saturday Dentist appt with LV Citron petit Noé! Happy weekend wonderful Bal friends!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3500176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday Dentist appt with LV Citron petit Noé! Happy weekend wonderful Bal friends!!!



What a beauty and I love the neutral color!!   Good luck at the dentist....my least favorite place to be.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Medium Veneta in Armatura, supported by Bal and AMcQ bracelets


What a beauty!  Love all your gorgeous accessories too.


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3500176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday Dentist appt with LV Citron petit Noé! Happy weekend wonderful Bal friends!!!



This is gorgeous especially in the sunlight.  Is this from a recent year?  I have only seen the vintage yellow one with the purple lining.  I don't use my P N that much -- maybe I should now that you have inspired me with your lovely pic.  Have a great weekend A.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> This might be my favorite bag of yours!  It looks so beautiful and mysterious.





Iamminda said:


> What a beauty!  Love all your gorgeous accessories too.


Thank you, sweet ladies!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3500176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday Dentist appt with LV Citron petit Noé! Happy weekend wonderful Bal friends!!!


Good luck at the dentist! 
Have a fab weekend with your lovely piece of the Sun!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3500176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday Dentist appt with LV Citron petit Noé! Happy weekend wonderful Bal friends!!!



[emoji173]️[emoji4][emoji106]sweet bag Auvina! Make sure to flash your "pearly whites" at your dentist[emoji16]


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> BV Medium Veneta in Armatura, supported by Bal and AMcQ bracelets


Great shot!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> What a beauty and I love the neutral color!!   Good luck at the dentist....my least favorite place to be.


Thanks DM! Gotta go twice a year even It has never been so exciting at the dentist!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> This is gorgeous especially in the sunlight.  Is this from a recent year?  I have only seen the vintage yellow one with the purple lining.  I don't use my P N that much -- maybe I should now that you have inspired me with your lovely pic.  Have a great weekend A.


Thanks dear Iamminda! Its 2013 year color. I've not wearing it much so it still looks quite new. Can't wait to see yours, it's cute through!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Good luck at the dentist!
> Have a fab weekend with your lovely piece of the Sun!


Thank you ksuromax!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji4][emoji106]sweet bag Auvina! Make sure to flash your "pearly whites" at your dentist[emoji16]


Thanks my dear Kendie!


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night with my Chanel chevron boy WOC.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my Chanel chevron boy WOC.
> View attachment 3500906
> View attachment 3500907


So beautiful as always Dextersmom!!! Such an adorable boy woc! Love your booties too!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my Chanel chevron boy WOC.
> View attachment 3500906
> View attachment 3500907



You look lovely!  And the view from the restaurant is magnificent!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my Chanel chevron boy WOC.
> View attachment 3500906
> View attachment 3500907


Gorgeous YOU, WOC & view!!! You are kind of convincing me I should reconsider a WOC (after I told you I don't love them on me)....I can't find a black clutch  & I"m thinking maybe just get a WOC to hand carry & put chain inside....I think you do  that sometimes, right? I don't think you can remove the chain altogether, so does the chain inside take up too much space & limit putting in a lipstick. iPhone, keys? Sorry for all the questions DM...kindest thanks!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Gorgeous YOU, WOC & view!!! You are kind of convincing me I should reconsider a WOC (after I told you I don't love them on me)....I can't find a black clutch  & I"m thinking maybe just get a WOC to hand carry & put chain inside....I think you do  that sometimes, right? I don't think you can remove the chain altogether, so does the chain inside take up too much space & limit putting in a lipstick. iPhone, keys? Sorry for all the questions DM...kindest thanks!





Auvina15 said:


> So beautiful as always Dextersmom!!! Such an adorable boy woc! Love your booties too!!!!





Iamminda said:


> You look lovely!  And the view from the restaurant is magnificent!



Thank you all for your sweet and lovely comments!!! 

Kendie, I do use my WOC's as clutches with the chain tucked inside.  You can fit your phone, key and a lipgloss, though it is tight.  You might want to go to a boutique and play with one.  Chanel also has a Wallet With Chain.  They are the same size as a WOC, with a shorter strap that is removable and they are about $300 less than a WOC, if I am not mistaken.  This might be perfect if you are looking for a clutch and don't love the crossbody look... so you wouldn't need the long chain.  One more option....I don't know if you like YSL, but I love my YSL WOC, and the chain is removable and it holds more than Chanel and it is significantly more affordable.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you all for your sweet and lovely comments!!!
> 
> Kendie, I do use my WOC's as clutches with the chain tucked inside.  You can fit your phone, key and a lipgloss, though it is tight.  You might want to go to a boutique and play with one.  Chanel also has a Wallet With Chain.  They are the same size as a WOC, with a shorter strap that is removable and they are about $300 less than a WOC, if I am not mistaken.  This might be perfect if you are looking for a clutch and don't love the crossbody look... so you wouldn't need the long chain.  One more option....I don't know if you like YSL, but I love my YSL WOC, and the chain is removable and it holds more than Chanel and it is significantly more affordable.


Thanks tons Love! I will definitely check out YSL!!


----------



## DutchGirl007

ksuromax said:


> BV Medium Veneta in Armatura, supported by Bal and AMcQ bracelets



Your accessories!!!!  Drooling, lusting! [emoji1591][emoji88]
Bag us to r&r!  [emoji173]️️[emoji173]️️[emoji173]️️[emoji173]️️[emoji173]️️[emoji1179][emoji1179]


----------



## DutchGirl007

*bag is so rock n roll [emoji445]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks tons Love! I will definitely check out YSL!!



I took some comparison shots so you can see the differences between the two.


----------



## ksuromax

DutchGirl007 said:


> Your accessories!!!!  Drooling, lusting! [emoji1591][emoji88]
> Bag us to r&r!  [emoji173]️️[emoji173]️️[emoji173]️️[emoji173]️️[emoji173]️️[emoji1179][emoji1179]


Thank you


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> I took some comparison shots so you can see the differences between the two.
> View attachment 3501330
> View attachment 3501331
> View attachment 3501332
> View attachment 3501333
> View attachment 3501334


you are the sweetest ever!!! Thank you BIGTIME dearest DM for taking them for me! I did research last night after you recommended ysl. I actually found a black gucci that I liked but I'm just going to hold off a little bit & keep looking. I'm "testing myself" lately with restraint! (but I don't have a solid black clutch & I seriously need one)


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> you are the sweetest ever!!! Thank you BIGTIME dearest DM for taking them for me! I did research last night after you recommended ysl. I actually found a black gucci that I liked but I'm just going to hold off a little bit & keep looking. I'm "testing myself" lately with restraint! (but I don't have a solid black clutch & I seriously need one)



Anything for you.  I love Gucci... and restraint is always a good thing too, in moderation.


----------



## Dextersmom

Using my 225 Chanel Reissue today.


----------



## muchstuff

Two Bottega Veneta cervo hobos this month...my new obsession. They're seriously gorgeous bags ...


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Using my 225 Chanel Reissue today.
> View attachment 3502224


 My very favorite bag ever (at least currently!)....you look perfect w/ her.


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Two Bottega Veneta cervo hobos this month...my new obsession. They're seriously gorgeous bags ...
> 
> View attachment 3502230


another slouchy bag of smoosh for you...that color is beautiful!! Congrats


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> My very favorite bag ever (at least currently!)....you look perfect w/ her.



Thanks Kendie!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Two Bottega Veneta cervo hobos this month...my new obsession. They're seriously gorgeous bags ...
> 
> View attachment 3502230



Congrats on this gorgeous hobo, MS.  Is this the black one?  Is the second one coming soon or did I miss it?  Enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Using my 225 Chanel Reissue today.
> View attachment 3502224



This bag is just gorgeous and you look fabulous.  The more I see your Cs, the more I want one (but I don't think it will happen anytime soon ).


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> This bag is just gorgeous and you look fabulous.  The more I see your Cs, the more I want one (but I don't think it will happen anytime soon ).



Thanks IM!  This bag particularly, I thought long and hard about before purchasing, as it is my most expensive bag to date.  I love it, but it is serious $$, for me.  Would you consider a WOC?  I love mine and the price tag is easier to digest, closer to Bal pricing. I know it is a sensitive topic.  I primarily shop for Chanel at Nordstrom because I love my SA there, but I have also purchased at Neiman Marcus and they offer 6 month financing with no interest, whereas Nordstrom does not.  So that is something to think about.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Thanks IM!  This bag particularly, I thought long and hard about before purchasing, as it is my most expensive bag to date.  I love it, but it is serious $$, for me.  Would you consider a WOC?  I love mine and the price tag is easier to digest, closer to Bal pricing. I know it is a sensitive topic.  I primarily shop for Chanel at Nordstrom because I love my SA there, but I have also purchased at Neiman Marcus and they offer 6 month financing with no interest, whereas Nordstrom does not.  So that is something to think about.



Thanks for the info, DM.  I think a WOC is too small for me.  I thought about getting a preloved one but can't do it.  unfortunately, it's not in the budget for me to get one (unless I sell my Bbags which I don't want to do that).  So I have to settle for admiring your beauties .


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Using my 225 Chanel Reissue today.
> View attachment 3502224


CLASSIC +CLASSY 
This is the ONE!!!


----------



## Auvina15

muchstuff said:


> Two Bottega Veneta cervo hobos this month...my new obsession. They're seriously gorgeous bags ...
> 
> View attachment 3502230


Wow GORGEOUS... Oh my the leather is just TDF!!! But wait, I thought you just bought one, but you got two.... yay..FABULOUS!! I was not up to date hmm


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> another slouchy bag of smoosh for you...that color is beautiful!! Congrats


Love my smoosh!


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this gorgeous hobo, MS.  Is this the black one?  Is the second one coming soon or did I miss it?  Enjoy!


Black on the right, quetsche (purplish) one on the left, the newer one. Easiest bag in the world to carry!


----------



## muchstuff

Auvina15 said:


> Wow GORGEOUS... Oh my the leather is just TDF!!! But wait, I thought you just bought one, but you got two.... yay..FABULOUS!! I was not up to date hmm


Actually I don't think I posted the black when I bought it, my bad...They both just kind of fell into my lap, the black was sourced by my fab friend in Cali, and the second was on eBay, coincidentally sold by a lovely PFer!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Black on the right, quetsche (purplish) one on the left, the newer one. Easiest bag in the world to carry!



Oh sorry, I am blind (plus I was looking at your pic on my phone so they blended together). Now that I am looking at it on a bigger screen, I see TWO gorgeous bags.   Beautiful colors.   Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Oh sorry, I am blind (plus I was looking at your pic on my phone so they blended together). Now that I am looking at it on a bigger screen, I see TWO gorgeous bags.   Beautiful colors.   Congrats and enjoy!


Thanks, they do blend together...it is the most comfortable bag in the world to carry,it's like a huge hug. And no problems with the strap slipping, it molds to your shoulder, totally in love.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Two Bottega Veneta cervo hobos this month...my new obsession. They're seriously gorgeous bags ...
> 
> View attachment 3502230


LOOOVEEEEE them!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> CLASSIC +CLASSY
> This is the ONE!!!



Thank you Auvina!


----------



## ksuromax

Going for a post BD drinks night out  wearing my BD gift - medium Lily in oxblood, Mulberry


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Going for a post BD drinks night out  wearing my BD gift - medium Lily in oxblood, Mulberry



Beautiful bag and Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Gucci Tian Tote today.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Going for a post BD drinks night out  wearing my BD gift - medium Lily in oxblood, Mulberry


Happiest of Birthdays!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Going for a post BD drinks night out  wearing my BD gift - medium Lily in oxblood, Mulberry



What a pretty bag and those matching shoes!!!   Happy Birthday K!  Hope you had fun tonight


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Gucci Tian Tote today.
> View attachment 3502872



Beautiful tote -- love that design.  Great fall colors you are wearing


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful bag and Happy Birthday!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## ksuromax

@Iamminda 
@muchstuff 
Thank you dearly


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful tote -- love that design.  Great fall colors you are wearing



Thanks my friend!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Gucci Tian Tote today.
> View attachment 3502872


very cosy, autumnal outfit, i love this coral red  it suits you, DM


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Going for a post BD drinks night out  wearing my BD gift - medium Lily in oxblood, Mulberry


happy HAPPY Birthday again sweet ksuromax! You should just extend the birthday celebration for the month (at least a month!)


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Gucci Tian Tote today.
> View attachment 3502872


Perfectly styled as always....love that color top on you! Looks lovely against your hair & skintone.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Perfectly styled as always....love that color top on you! Looks lovely against your hair & skintone.





ksuromax said:


> very cosy, autumnal outfit, i love this coral red  it suits you, DM



Thank you both for your lovely comments!


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Going for a post BD drinks night out  wearing my BD gift - medium Lily in oxblood, Mulberry


Lovely bag, and happy birthday! 


Dextersmom said:


> Gucci Tian Tote today.
> View attachment 3502872


I love tote bags, looks fantastic on you!


----------



## ksuromax

Jaidybug said:


> Lovely bag, and happy birthday!


Thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

Thank you JB!


----------



## Kendie26

Ok dearest Bal friends, so this isn't a recent purchase ... but a gift from DH... I know there are a few Prada fans here at Bal & this is an oldie, but it's raining today & I do love this color for fall. Danger is lurking as my NM SA sent me pics of a bag that I'll go look at tomorrow... yikes! It may be coming home with me & I just know a few of you know which brand it is[emoji23][emoji33][emoji8]


----------



## Dextersmom

Love your Prada, my friend!!  So excited for you for tomorrow...I know you will make the right decision.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Ok dearest Bal friends, so this isn't a recent purchase ... but a gift from DH... I know there are a few Prada fans here at Bal & this is an oldie, but it's raining today & I do love this color for fall. Danger is lurking as my NM SA sent me pics of a bag that I'll go look at tomorrow... yikes! It may be coming home with me & I just know a few of you know which brand it is[emoji23][emoji33][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504971



Beautiful color!  Like your scarf too.  Cant wait to see your reveal this weekend


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Ok dearest Bal friends, so this isn't a recent purchase ... but a gift from DH... I know there are a few Prada fans here at Bal & this is an oldie, but it's raining today & I do love this color for fall. Danger is lurking as my NM SA sent me pics of a bag that I'll go look at tomorrow... yikes! It may be coming home with me & I just know a few of you know which brand it is[emoji23][emoji33][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504971


Love it!  So beautiful neutral color. I'm so excited for u tomorrow... whoop whoop...I'm sure you will make the right choice!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Brought this Jimmy Choo bag out today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Brought this Jimmy Choo bag out today.
> View attachment 3505245



I drool a little when I see this one -- love love those fringes!   You rock this whole look.  Also like that bracelet/bangle on your right arm.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I drool a little when I see this one -- love love those fringes!   You rock this whole look.  Also like that bracelet/bangle on your right arm.



Thank you my friend!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Brought this Jimmy Choo bag out today.
> View attachment 3505245


Wow your bag is so cool, very unique!!! You paired it so perfect with your outfit, totally love!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Love it!  So beautiful neutral color. I'm so excited for u tomorrow... whoop whoop...I'm sure you will make the right choice!!!





Dextersmom said:


> Love your Prada, my friend!!  So excited for you for tomorrow...I know you will make the right decision.





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful color!  Like your scarf too.  Cant wait to see your reveal this weekend


Thanks so much dear Bal gals! Maybe I'll "be good" today & won't buy the bag my SA is holding for me..we shall see (but it does look fab)
DM~your Jimmy Choo bag is quite sexy (can I say that?!)


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks so much dear Bal gals! Maybe I'll "be good" today & won't buy the bag my SA is holding for me..we shall see (but it does look fab)
> DM~your Jimmy Choo bag is quite sexy (can I say that?!)





Auvina15 said:


> Wow your bag is so cool, very unique!!! You paired it so perfect with your outfit, totally love!!!



Thank you sweeties!! I love this bag and Kendie you are right, it is sexy.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you sweeties!! I love this bag and Kendie you are right, it is sexy.


just not as sexy as dear sweet YOU!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you sweeties!! I love this bag and Kendie you are right, it is sexy.





Kendie26 said:


> just not as sexy as dear sweet YOU!


This reminds me about my daughter when she was 6 yrs old, she loved singing " I'm sexy and I know it"!!!! So cute!!!! And I totally agree with Kendie!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Out for dinner with my family tonight. Wearing my LV Dahlia Saint Germain MM . Happy weekend ladies!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3506190
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out for dinner with my family tonight. Wearing my LV Dahlia Saint Germain MM . Happy weekend ladies!!!



This is gorgeous Auvina!  I love dahlia!  I think this bag is so feminine and pretty.  Enjoy your dinner and happy weekend.


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> This is gorgeous Auvina!  I love dahlia!  I think this bag is so feminine and pretty.  Enjoy your dinner and happy weekend.


Thank you so much Iamminda!!! I love this style cuz it can hold so much but not so bulky, wearable from day to night!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3506190
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out for dinner with my family tonight. Wearing my LV Dahlia Saint Germain MM . Happy weekend ladies!!!


OooLaLa that is so elegant & I totally LOVE that color...just beautiful!!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3506190
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out for dinner with my family tonight. Wearing my LV Dahlia Saint Germain MM . Happy weekend ladies!!!



Oh wow, wow (not particularly a Louis fan) wow that's gorgeous!!!!!! Beautiful and congratulations!!


----------



## Kendie26

Super excited to introduce my dearest Bal friends to my newest love!! Please meet my new Chanel Boy bag. I [emoji173]️ "him!" Been looking for about 2 years now & my NM SA came through[emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

Beautiful autumnal burnt orange!! 


Kendie26 said:


> Ok dearest Bal friends, so this isn't a recent purchase ... but a gift from DH... I know there are a few Prada fans here at Bal & this is an oldie, but it's raining today & I do love this color for fall. Danger is lurking as my NM SA sent me pics of a bag that I'll go look at tomorrow... yikes! It may be coming home with me & I just know a few of you know which brand it is[emoji23][emoji33][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504971


----------



## ksuromax

Holy cow, how very unique and special he is!!! Major congrats, Darlin', I am very happy for you to find your perfect bag after 2 years of search and wait!! Wear him in the best of health and luck!





Kendie26 said:


> Super excited to introduce my dearest Bal friends to my newest love!! Please meet my new Chanel Boy bag. I [emoji173]️ "him!" Been looking for about 2 years now & my NM SA came through[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506475
> View attachment 3506476
> View attachment 3506477
> View attachment 3506478


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> OooLaLa that is so elegant & I totally LOVE that color...just beautiful!!





DutchGirl007 said:


> Oh wow, wow (not particularly a Louis fan) wow that's gorgeous!!!!!! Beautiful and congratulations!!


Thank you so much!!! Its color actually looks more pinky in real life! love it!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Super excited to introduce my dearest Bal friends to my newest love!! Please meet my new Chanel Boy bag. I [emoji173]️ "him!" Been looking for about 2 years now & my NM SA came through[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506475
> View attachment 3506476
> View attachment 3506477
> View attachment 3506478


Oh M Gee I am SPEECHLESS!!!!  It's a GORGEOUS STUNNER!!!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE....You DID it Kendie... it's just perfect and very unique, love the chevron, love the HW...this is so handsome BOY!!!! Major congrats, I'm so happy for you finally found THE ONE!!!  Wear it in the best of health and happiness Kendie!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3506190
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out for dinner with my family tonight. Wearing my LV Dahlia Saint Germain MM . Happy weekend ladies!!!



What a beauty!!  I love your loafers too and they look perfect with your bag!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Super excited to introduce my dearest Bal friends to my newest love!! Please meet my new Chanel Boy bag. I [emoji173]️ "him!" Been looking for about 2 years now & my NM SA came through[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506475
> View attachment 3506476
> View attachment 3506477
> View attachment 3506478



The coolest Boy of all time!!! Your Chanel fairy certainly has your back, my friend!! So, so, so happy for you!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Super excited to introduce my dearest Bal friends to my newest love!! Please meet my new Chanel Boy bag. I [emoji173]️ "him!" Been looking for about 2 years now & my NM SA came through[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506475
> View attachment 3506476
> View attachment 3506477
> View attachment 3506478



Oh (gorgeous) boy, oh (gorgeous) boy, oh (gorgeous) boy!  Wow, this is a stunner!  You have truly outdone yourself with this one.  Love everything about it.  I am very excited for you to have finally found it.  Your C collection is growing like crazy -- how wonderful.   Hey K, please educate me on this since I don't know anything about C -- are these made in limited numbers?  Why did it take so long to find one?  Sorry for being uneducated about this but I want to know/learn.  Thx.


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out to our friend's gallery showing with my camellia WOC.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out to our friend's gallery showing with my camellia WOC.
> View attachment 3506942



Gorgeous!  Love this color.  Hope you had a fun evening.


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Beautiful autumnal burnt orange!!


Thank you beauty girl....this color would be AWESOME on YOU!!! Plus I know you like/love Prada too. Hope you're still enjoying your getaway!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out to our friend's gallery showing with my camellia WOC.
> View attachment 3506942


So gorgeous & elegant...how many times do I have to say "You belong on the runway & in magazines!!" No joke.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Oh (gorgeous) boy, oh (gorgeous) boy, oh (gorgeous) boy!  Wow, this is a stunner!  You have truly outdone yourself with this one.  Love everything about it.  I am very excited for you to have finally found it.  Your C collection is growing like crazy -- how wonderful.   Hey K, please educate me on this since I don't know anything about C -- are these made in limited numbers?  Why did it take so long to find one?  Sorry for being uneducated about this but I want to know/learn.  Thx.





ksuromax said:


> Holy cow, how very unique and special he is!!! Major congrats, Darlin', I am very happy for you to find your perfect bag after 2 years of search and wait!! Wear him in the best of health and luck!





Auvina15 said:


> Oh M Gee I am SPEECHLESS!!!!  It's a GORGEOUS STUNNER!!!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE....You DID it Kendie... it's just perfect and very unique, love the chevron, love the HW...this is so handsome BOY!!!! Major congrats, I'm so happy for you finally found THE ONE!!!  Wear it in the best of health and happiness Kendie!





Dextersmom said:


> The coolest Boy of all time!!! Your Chanel fairy certainly has your back, my friend!! So, so, so happy for you!


THANK YOU TO ALL of my dearest most kind Bal gals~
ksuromax~thank you sweetie, he was worth the wait & looks even bettter in person!
Auvina~ha! I was speechless too & gasped when I saw "him" in person. The text pics my SA sent me prior to my getting to store were fabulous but wow in person! Thank you again dearest!
Dextersmom~my SA clearly is/was a "fairy"...she told me all about the "hype" going on when this one arrived at the store & I'm just incredibly lucky she thought of me & was the first SA to grab it & put it on hold. I know you know how that all goes down!!! I'd LOVE to be a fly on the wall at a chanel boutique or retail store to see all of the drama when inventory arrives! Thanks again for all of your support & wise advice!
iamminda~thanks kindly sister-friend!! He is crazy fab indeed. Great question you ask....with my limited (but growing) knowledge of chanel, yes their are limited numbers, especially with certain styles, colors, etc. For instance, my SA told me there is only 1 of these exact Boys left in the country at NM. Not all boutiques/stores get same merchandise or quantities. This was the 1 & only that her store received & they won't get another one so in that sense I'm beyond lucky. I've found chanel to be more "challenging" in finding the exact bag you want....they have totally ridiculous waiting lists for bags. As far as your other question "why did it take so long to find one"....it was a combination of not being totally sure which color/hardware/leather I wanted (sounds like Bal decisions, huh?!) & also a bigger part is getting lucky to have your store get it in! This bag is from their current autumn/fall collection & chanel just had a black & white version of it on their website....NM was the retailer that ordered it in all black. Hope that helps!


----------



## ksuromax

I do, it was my first DESIGNER brand to own, I love their calf leather, especially old school ones 
P.S. Week here (in Middle East) is Sunday to Thursday, kids are at school already, weekend is Friday-Saturday, so we got back home yesterday, but it was great, thank you 


Kendie26 said:


> Thank you beauty girl....this color would be AWESOME on YOU!!! Plus I know you like/love Prada too. Hope you're still enjoying your getaway!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> I do, it was my first DESIGNER brand to own, I love their calf leather, especially old school ones


yes, I actually remember that about you,...we share that in common....go Prada (especially "old school")


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> So gorgeous & elegant...how many times do I have to say "You belong on the runway & in magazines!!" No joke.





Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous!  Love this color.  Hope you had a fun evening.



Thank you, my friends!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> What a beauty!!  I love your loafers too and they look perfect with your bag!


Thank you so much dearest Dextersmom!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out to our friend's gallery showing with my camellia WOC.
> View attachment 3506942


Gorgeous CC WOC!!!! Love these Bal sandals, look fabulous with everything!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Wearing my Chanel burgundy tote today! Getting a Starbucks frappucciano... Happy Sunday my dearest Bal friends!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Gorgeous CC WOC!!!! Love these Bal sandals, look fabulous with everything!!!



You are so sweet, Auvina!!  Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3507535
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my Chanel burgundy tote today! Getting a Starbucks frappucciano... Happy Sunday my dearest Bal friends!!!



Gorgeous tote!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Walking to my local Farmer's Market with this Dolce & Gabbana tote that I have had for years.


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3507535
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my Chanel burgundy tote today! Getting a Starbucks frappucciano... Happy Sunday my dearest Bal friends!!!



Gorgeous!!!   Beautiful color and this style is just wonderful (really perfect for me!).  Wish I could have a frap this afternoon too -- enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3507535
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my Chanel burgundy tote today! Getting a Starbucks frappucciano... Happy Sunday my dearest Bal friends!!!


Timeless classic and so gorgeous autumnal colour!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Walking to my local Farmer's Market with this Dolce & Gabbana tote that I have had for years.
> View attachment 3507557
> View attachment 3507558



Great tote -- love this print!  You look especially pretty in that pink top.   Hope you had a fun trip to the Farmer's Market.


----------



## ksuromax

BV Large Veneta today


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Large Veneta today



This is so pretty!  Love this soft color.  I don't remember seeing this before (or maybe you have too many beauties for me to remember, lol).


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Great tote -- love this print!  You look especially pretty in that pink top.   Hope you had a fun trip to the Farmer's Market.



Thank you IM!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV Large Veneta today



I would like to echo what IM said.....pretty soft color!!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This is so pretty!  Love this soft color.  I don't remember seeing this before (or maybe you have too many beauties for me to remember, lol).


No, you are right, it was our first time out 
I got her about 7 weeks ago as my upcoming BD gift, so i started using her just now


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous tote!!


Thank you so much Dextersmom!!!


Dextersmom said:


> Walking to my local Farmer's Market with this Dolce & Gabbana tote that I have had for years.
> View attachment 3507557
> View attachment 3507558


Beautiful tote. The leopard prints are perfect for this season! Cutie booties too!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous!!!   Beautiful color and this style is just wonderful (really perfect for me!).  Wish I could have a frap this afternoon too -- enjoy your Sunday!


Thanks dear Iamminda! I do need a coffee everyday to prevent the headache!!!


----------



## Auvina15

T


ksuromax said:


> Timeless classic and so gorgeous autumnal colour!!


Thank you so much ksuromax!! Yes I love this color, she had been sitting in my closet for the whole summer, it's perfect time to take her out now!!! 


ksuromax said:


> BV Large Veneta today


I didn't remember you have this beauty.... hmm cuz maybe you have so many BVs!!! I adore the leather, the color and the classic look of your Veneta, just want to squeeze her....!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> I didn't remember you have this beauty.... hmm cuz maybe you have so many BVs!!! I adore the leather, the color and the classic look of your Veneta, just want to squeeze her....!!!


hehehe  that's because it was my lucky find just a couple of months ago, i got her then as a gift for myself, and as my BD was just a week ago, thus it was out first time out together  
she is of very soft, pinkish beige which works perfectly well with my skin tone, and the feel of the leather is quite stiff/unbroken-in, looks like she was not used at all, i am happy to break her in


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> hehehe  that's because it was my lucky find just a couple of months ago, i got her then as a gift for myself, and as my BD was just a week ago, thus it was out first time out together
> she is of very soft, pinkish beige which works perfectly well with my skin tone, and the feel of the leather is quite stiff/unbroken-in, looks like she was not used at all, i am happy to break her in


Yayyy...so happy you got very lucky having her! She looks so soft and smooshy to me. I might take my Campana out this week, I've missed the feel of BV's amazing leather!!!)) Happy belated birthday my dear!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Yayyy...so happy you got very lucky having her! She looks so soft and smooshy to me. I might take my Campana out this week, I've missed the feel of BV's amazing leather!!!)) Happy belated birthday my dear!!!


thank you, Darling


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Thank you so much Dextersmom!!!
> 
> Beautiful tote. The leopard prints are perfect for this season! Cutie booties too!!!



Thank you Auvina!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3507535
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my Chanel burgundy tote today! Getting a Starbucks frappucciano... Happy Sunday my dearest Bal friends!!!


Oooo I'm tardy checking this chain...KILLER AMAZING tote dear Auvina!! Jealous here!! Most gorgeous color. BIG LOVE xoxox


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV Large Veneta today





Dextersmom said:


> Walking to my local Farmer's Market with this Dolce & Gabbana tote that I have had for years.
> View attachment 3507557
> View attachment 3507558


ksuromax~I love that you have such a "signature style" w/ your BV's  & various hobo's....they suit you so well.....adore this one. Such a perfect color to go with everything!
DM~wow this one brought back memories as I once had a VERY similar bag (not D&G)...same size, print, style. I love it!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> ksuromax~I love that you have such a "signature style" w/ your BV's  & various hobo's....they suit you so well.....adore this one. Such a perfect color to go with everything!


Thank you kindly  
indeed, i am finding myself wearing BV hobos more and more, and they become more my go-to bags, and i am so happy to find my perfect style/brand...


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Oooo I'm tardy checking this chain...KILLER AMAZING tote dear Auvina!! Jealous here!! Most gorgeous color. BIG LOVE xoxox


Thank you so much Kendie, you are so sweet!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

I'm being " brave" wearing the plaid side of my reversible rain jacket today.. ( I always wear the tan solid side )...along with my Mulberry grey Bayswater bag


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> I'm being " brave" wearing the plaid side of my reversible rain jacket today.. ( I always wear the tan solid side )...along with my Mulberry grey Bayswater bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509127


Fab look!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> I'm being " brave" wearing the plaid side of my reversible rain jacket today.. ( I always wear the tan solid side )...along with my Mulberry grey Bayswater bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509127


Just beautiful!!! Great bag and your jacket is very stylish!!! ... Can't wait to admire your mod shots with new gorgeous BOY!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Fab look!!





Auvina15 said:


> Just beautiful!!! Great bag and your jacket is very stylish!!! ... Can't wait to admire your mod shots with new gorgeous BOY!!!!


Merci you 2 Lovelies!! Plaid is cool but I'm not cool so wearing it like this is kinda scary!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Merci you 2 Lovelies!! Plaid is cool but I'm not cool so wearing it like this is kinda scary!


Why?????


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Why?????


it's just way out of my "comfort-zone"...I'm typically a boring neutral dresser!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> it's just way out of my "comfort-zone"...I'm typically a boring neutral dresser!


But IT IS neutral! Very quiet and classic colours palette, and looks really great on you, and that Bays is so matchy!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> But IT IS neutral! Very quiet and classic colours palette, and looks really great on you, and that Bays is so matchy!!



You crack me up ksuromax![emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> You crack me up ksuromax![emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


I am encouraging you to let some more colour in your 'comfort-zone', it's highly recommended (by Dr. Me at least ) during dull, dark autumn and winter period!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> I'm being " brave" wearing the plaid side of my reversible rain jacket today.. ( I always wear the tan solid side )...along with my Mulberry grey Bayswater bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509127



Beautiful bag and pretty plaid coat.  I like the colors of the plaid.  Agree with Dr Me on this


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> I am encouraging you to let some more colour in your 'comfort-zone', it's highly recommended (by Dr. Me at least ) during dull, dark autumn and winter period!





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful bag and pretty plaid coat.  I like the colors of the plaid.  Agree with Dr Me on this


Hysterical Iamminda!!..."Dr. Me"....that nickname has a special ring to it thank you Lovelies!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Hysterical Iamminda!!..."Dr. Me"....that nickname has a special ring to it thank you Lovelies!


Dr Me is glad to be of help


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> I'm being " brave" wearing the plaid side of my reversible rain jacket today.. ( I always wear the tan solid side )...along with my Mulberry grey Bayswater bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509127



Hello lovely!! Your ensemble looks soft and pretty and I love it!


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my black lambskin Mini today.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my black lambskin Mini today.
> View attachment 3509969


Your bag is so chic and classic at the same time!!! And Dextersmom, I'm seriously that I do need and want a kimono(?) like yours so badly!!!! Totally LOVE!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my black lambskin Mini today.
> View attachment 3509969



Beautiful bag!  You look gorgeous!  I also want to get a kimono top too .


----------



## ksuromax

This baby has just landed, taking the snaps for a quick reveal and packing her back, Santa's going to put her under my tree this year 
New colour of this season, Bottega Veneta pre-fall 2016 Peacock, Cervo hobo (is anybody surprised?)


----------



## Sunna

Got these two little beauties in London last week [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Hello lovely!! Your ensemble looks soft and pretty and I love it!


why thankyou ever so kindly Dearheart!! xoxo


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my black lambskin Mini today.
> View attachment 3509969


Snap! There she is! Uber beautiful. Wish I looked like that in flats...I LOVE those shoes!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunna said:


> Got these two little beauties in London last week [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3510167



Beautiful set!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> This baby has just landed, taking the snaps for a quick reveal and packing her back, Santa's going to put her under my tree this year
> New colour of this season, Bottega Veneta pre-fall 2016 Peacock, Cervo hobo (is anybody surprised?)


Haaaaaa "surprised!!!" Too funny! That color is utterly SENSATIONAL....& against your gorgeous hair...WHOA!!! So, you can't use it until Christmas?


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> This baby has just landed, taking the snaps for a quick reveal and packing her back, Santa's going to put her under my tree this year
> New colour of this season, Bottega Veneta pre-fall 2016 Peacock, Cervo hobo (is anybody surprised?)



This is a truly beautiful blue!  You once again confirmed your status as the Queen of Hobo .   Waiting till Christmas might be too hard for me (lol).  Congrats!


----------



## Kendie26

Sunna said:


> Got these two little beauties in London last week [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3510167


Yippeeeee! CONGRATS Sunna!! Enjoy those 2 classic beauties you have on your hands!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Snap! There she is! Uber beautiful. Wish I looked like that in flats...I LOVE those shoes!





Auvina15 said:


> Your bag is so chic and classic at the same time!!! And Dextersmom, I'm seriously that I do need and want a kimono(?) like yours so badly!!!! Totally LOVE!





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful bag!  You look gorgeous!  I also want to get a kimono top too .



You are all such sweethearts!!  Thank you!  Auvina and IM, this Kimono is on sale at Anthropologie right now and Kendie, you will laugh, but these ballet flats are from Banana Republic (from about 2 years ago) and they are ridiculously comfortable.  I am all about comfy, happy feet (as you have more than likely figured out).


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> This baby has just landed, taking the snaps for a quick reveal and packing her back, Santa's going to put her under my tree this year
> New colour of this season, Bottega Veneta pre-fall 2016 Peacock, Cervo hobo (is anybody surprised?)



WOW!!  You are on quite a roll and what a beautiful addition this blue beauty is!


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunna said:


> Got these two little beauties in London last week [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3510167



Pretty!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Haaaaaa "surprised!!!" Too funny! That color is utterly SENSATIONAL....& against your gorgeous hair...WHOA!!! So, you can't use it until Christmas?


 thank you 
yes, I have mastered this already ....


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This is a truly beautiful blue!  You once again confirmed your status as the Queen of Hobo .   Waiting till Christmas might be too hard for me (lol).  Congrats!


Thank you  
I think I can make it


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> WOW!!  You are on quite a roll and what a beautiful addition this blue beauty is!


Hehe he  thank you


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> This baby has just landed, taking the snaps for a quick reveal and packing her back, Santa's going to put her under my tree this year
> New colour of this season, Bottega Veneta pre-fall 2016 Peacock, Cervo hobo (is anybody surprised?)


What a stunning blue!!!! And look at the leather.... will you have to wait that long to wear it officially???? It would be so hard for me....


----------



## Auvina15

Sunna said:


> Got these two little beauties in London last week [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3510167


So gorgeous!!! Congratulations!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> What a stunning blue!!!! And look at the leather.... will you have to wait that long to wear it officially???? It would be so hard for me....


Lol yes, I had so many for a short period, so I have to slow down, but I couldn't miss THIS BLUE so I will patiently wait (using my other bags) knowing that she is already mine!!!


----------



## Sunna

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful set!





Kendie26 said:


> Yippeeeee! CONGRATS Sunna!! Enjoy those 2 classic beauties you have on your hands!





Dextersmom said:


> Pretty!





Auvina15 said:


> So gorgeous!!! Congratulations!



Thanks!! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> thank you
> yes, I have mastered this already ....


wow, that's impressive! I could not wait that long....you are a patient woman! Patience has never ever been a virtue of mine....I need to learn from you!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> You are all such sweethearts!!  Thank you!  Auvina and IM, this Kimono is on sale at Anthropologie right now and Kendie, you will laugh, but these ballet flats are from Banana Republic (from about 2 years ago) and they are ridiculously comfortable.  I am all about comfy, happy feet (as you have more than likely figured out).


Oh cool....thanks for letting me know DM because at least half of my wardrobe is Banana!! I will definitely check out their shoes for some sweet flats like that


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> You are all such sweethearts!!  Thank you!  Auvina and IM, this Kimono is on sale at Anthropologie right now and Kendie, you will laugh, but these ballet flats are from Banana Republic (from about 2 years ago) and they are ridiculously comfortable.  I am all about comfy, happy feet (as you have more than likely figured out).


Thanks Dextersmom. I'll check out its web when I get the chance, I've never had any clothes  from this brand so I don't know anything about them! I like Banana Republic, I have quite a few clothes from them!


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my Prada Gaufre tote today.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Prada Gaufre tote today.
> View attachment 3510924



[emoji106][emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji8][emoji106][emoji1327]


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Prada Gaufre tote today.
> View attachment 3510924


I'm loving it!!! Prada gaufre always looks great!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Prada Gaufre tote today.
> View attachment 3510924


Beautiful bag and just an overall beautiful look!  You do "casual" with such great style  (my "casual " comes across as sloppy and boring ).


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Prada Gaufre tote today.
> View attachment 3510924


Love your Prada!! Your jean vest is so cute DM!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Love your Prada!! Your jean vest is so cute DM!!!





Kendie26 said:


> [emoji106][emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji8][emoji106][emoji1327]





ksuromax said:


> I'm loving it!!! Prada gaufre always looks great!





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful bag and just an overall beautiful look!  You do "casual" with such great style  (my "casual " comes across as sloppy and boring ).



Thanks you guys!!!!  You are all so sweet!!  Auvina, my vest is Rag & Bone, and it was worth the cost because I wear it tons.   Kendie, this is random, but I got a pedicure this afternoon, and was walking around afterwards to let my toes dry and i walked through Banana Republic and guess what? The Ballet Flats I wore yesterday are in the store and they are 40% off through Sunday.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Thanks you guys!!!!  You are all so sweet!!  Auvina, my vest is Rag & Bone, and it was worth the cost because I wear it tons.   Kendie, this is random, but I got a pedicure this afternoon, and was walking around afterwards to let my toes dry and i walked through Banana Republic and guess what? The Ballet Flats I wore yesterday are in the store and they are 40% off through Sunday.


Uh oh, guess where I might go today?! Thanks for letting me know! Although I know they won't look nearly as fab on me as they do on you. I just look blah in flats


----------



## ksuromax

TGIF! 
Wearing my DIY small evening bag for a pub quiz night and having my Friday "doping"  @Kendie26 cheers to you for inspiration!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> TGIF!
> Wearing my DIY small evening bag for a pub quiz night and having my Friday "doping"  @Kendie26 cheers to you for inspiration!



Darling!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> TGIF!
> Wearing my DIY small evening bag for a pub quiz night and having my Friday "doping"  @Kendie26 cheers to you for inspiration!



What a cutie!  Have fun.


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> TGIF!
> Wearing my DIY small evening bag for a pub quiz night and having my Friday "doping"  @Kendie26 cheers to you for inspiration!


HA! I  this! So proud of you woman! Let me/us know how it works out! Love that wine glass too....good luck w/ the "quiz night"....you go Girl!


----------



## ksuromax

yeah, won it!! 
Thank you!  


Kendie26 said:


> HA! I  this! So proud of you woman! Let me/us know how it works out! Love that wine glass too....good luck w/ the "quiz night"....you go Girl!


----------



## PikaboICU

I bought the cutest booties!
Alaia' and the suede is soooo soft- it feels like velvet! I've never felt suede this soft.


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> TGIF!
> Wearing my DIY small evening bag for a pub quiz night and having my Friday "doping"  @Kendie26 cheers to you for inspiration!


Such a cutie!!!


----------



## Auvina15

PikaboICU said:


> I bought the cutest booties!
> Alaia' and the suede is soooo soft- it feels like velvet! I've never felt suede this soft.
> 
> View attachment 3512144
> 
> View attachment 3512146


GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Prada double bag is on the road with me today. Love BV black slgs, understated and go with everything!!! Have a great Friday night!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3512384
> Prada double bag is on the road with me today. Love BV black slgs, understated and go with everything!!! Have a great Friday night!



This is so elegant and classy looking -- love it big time.  Great SLGs too.


----------



## PikaboICU

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3512384
> Prada double bag is on the road with me today. Love BV black slgs, understated and go with everything!!! Have a great Friday night!




WoWee!!  
That is a classy combo! 
Could be paired with darn near anything.. 
Very sharp..


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> This is so elegant and classy looking -- love it big time.  Great SLGs too.





PikaboICU said:


> WoWee!!
> That is a classy combo!
> Could be paired with darn near anything..
> Very sharp..


Thank you so much, you are so sweet!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3512384
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada double bag is on the road with me today. Love BV black slgs, understated and go with everything!!! Have a great Friday night!


Looove


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> yeah, won it!!
> Thank you!


Awesome!!! I wonder what this "quiz" was about....was it a handbag quiz? HAHA


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3512384
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada double bag is on the road with me today. Love BV black slgs, understated and go with everything!!! Have a great Friday night!


 totally LOVE that Prada style bag (it's my favorite) & color...very chic & classy plus 2 lovely BV's joining her....


----------



## Kendie26

PikaboICU said:


> I bought the cutest booties!
> Alaia' and the suede is soooo soft- it feels like velvet! I've never felt suede this soft.
> 
> View attachment 3512144
> 
> View attachment 3512146


these are so sweetly fierce looking!! Love them! Congrats


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Awesome!!! I wonder what this "quiz" was about....was it a handbag quiz? HAHA


Unfortunately not 
Science and Nature, Queens, Famous Duos and 2 table rounds, Riddles and Games


----------



## ksuromax

Flower Power  happy weekend to all


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Unfortunately not
> Science and Nature, Queens, Famous Duos and 2 table rounds, Riddles and Games



Fun quiz! You'd win Purse quiz for sure!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Flower Power  happy weekend to all



Holy smokes!!! ALL STUNNING colors!! I can not pick a favorite! [emoji106][emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Confession time[emoji51] My lame excuse is it's my birthday month & this one met several "needs" so please meet my new Chanel medium classic flap in grey caviar. It has blue undertones & you'll see color differences in indoor vs outdoor pics. When I got home I went through my scarf collection & this bag goes with so many of them [emoji4]Happy weekend Bal beauties!


----------



## ksuromax

And you're Scorpio, too?? 





Kendie26 said:


> Confession time[emoji51] My lame excuse is it's my birthday month & this one met several "needs" so please meet my new Chanel medium classic flap in grey caviar. It has blue undertones & you'll see color differences in indoor vs outdoor pics. When I got home I went through my scarf collection & this bag goes with so many of them [emoji4]Happy weekend Bal beauties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512869
> View attachment 3512870
> View attachment 3512871
> View attachment 3512872


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Fun quiz! You'd win Purse quiz for sure!


Hehehe  not sure, I am not into so many brands, would fail on LV for sure! 
Tho, once there was a perfume round, I was the only one to get 20 out of 20 right!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> And you're Scorpio, too??


No, i'm a "happy go lucky" Sagittarian (at least that's how the horoscope guru's often describe us!)


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Hehehe  not sure, I am not into so many brands, would fail on LV for sure!
> Tho, once there was a perfume round, I was the only one to get 20 out of 20 right!


Ha, i DO remember that pic of yours w/ ALL the perfume bottles!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> No, i'm a "happy go lucky" Sagittarian (at least that's how the horoscope guru's often describe us!)


Aha, so the DAY is somewhere last week of Nov


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Ha, i DO remember that pic of yours w/ ALL the perfume bottles!!!


That was not ALL.... ALL won't fit in one shot


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Aha, so the DAY is somewhere last week of Nov


yes sweetie, end of month....was born on actual Thanksgiving day. My mother never lets me live that down though because the hospital wouldn't allow her to eat turkey that day!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> yes sweetie, end of month....was born on actual Thanksgiving day. My mother never lets me live that down though because the hospital wouldn't allow her to eat turkey that day!!!


Still not bad, 'cause my mum had to miss her BD party delivering me....


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Still not bad, 'cause my mum had to miss her BD party delivering me....


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Looove





Kendie26 said:


> totally LOVE that Prada style bag (it's my favorite) & color...very chic & classy plus 2 lovely BV's joining her....


Thank you so much ladies! Hope you all have a wonderful weekend!!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Flower Power  happy weekend to all



Love this beautiful flower picture!   What an artistic way to present your gorgeous hobos!  I love each and every one and would be honored to take any of your hand-me-down hobos (lol).  You are undeniably the queen of hobos here.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Confession time[emoji51] My lame excuse is it's my birthday month & this one met several "needs" so please meet my new Chanel medium classic flap in grey caviar. It has blue undertones & you'll see color differences in indoor vs outdoor pics. When I got home I went through my scarf collection & this bag goes with so many of them [emoji4]Happy weekend Bal beauties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512869
> View attachment 3512870
> View attachment 3512871
> View attachment 3512872



I am speechless K!  This is the perfect birthday bag (wait, will you be getting more C for your actual BD?  Lucky ducky). This is such a gorgeous bag.  Love this chameleon color -- grey, blue, almost periwinkle.  Will you wear it to work too?  I am super happy for you.  And yeah for your birthday coming up!!!  You truly have a wonderful collection of C that I have been lucky enough to witness from the start (you work fast building such a great collection in what, a few short months).  Congrats and enjoy!  And can't wait to see your mod shots.


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3512384
> Prada double bag is on the road with me today. Love BV black slgs, understated and go with everything!!! Have a great Friday night!



So gorgeous!!  I love the pebbly leather of your Prada!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Flower Power  happy weekend to all



Lovely!!  Looks like a rainbow of yummy scoops of ice-cream!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Confession time[emoji51] My lame excuse is it's my birthday month & this one met several "needs" so please meet my new Chanel medium classic flap in grey caviar. It has blue undertones & you'll see color differences in indoor vs outdoor pics. When I got home I went through my scarf collection & this bag goes with so many of them [emoji4]Happy weekend Bal beauties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512869
> View attachment 3512870
> View attachment 3512871
> View attachment 3512872



Well.....Happy Birthday month to you, my friend!!!  What a stylish month you are having so far and what a beautiful classic to add to your collection.  I am so happy for you and I know you will enjoy this classic beauty for many, many years.


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Flower Power  happy weekend to all


Omg these are breathtaking!!!!! Totally love love!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Confession time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lame excuse is it's my birthday month & this one met several "needs" so please meet my new Chanel medium classic flap in grey caviar. It has blue undertones & you'll see color differences in indoor vs outdoor pics. When I got home I went through my scarf collection & this bag goes with so many of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy weekend Bal beauties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512869
> View attachment 3512870
> View attachment 3512871
> View attachment 3512872


Holly smokes.... this is how everyone should celebrate their birthday!!!! Wow wow you've got "double dopings" so far for your birthday month....so proud of you girl!!! What a classic and very unique too, love love this color, this combination... just everything... so happy for you!!! Have wonderful birthday month dearest Kendie!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> So gorgeous!!  I love the pebbly leather of your Prada!


Thank you so much Dextersmom!!! Have a great weekend!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Love this beautiful flower picture!   What an artistic way to present your gorgeous hobos!  I love each and every one and would be honored to take any of your hand-me-down hobos (lol).  You are undeniably the queen of hobos here.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## ksuromax

Thank you, girls   


Dextersmom said:


> Lovely!!  Looks like a rainbow of yummy scoops of ice-cream!





Auvina15 said:


> Omg these are breathtaking!!!!! Totally love love!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Holly smokes.... this is how everyone should celebrate their birthday!!!! Wow wow you've got "double dopings" so far for your birthday month....so proud of you girl!!! What a classic and very unique too, love love this color, this combination... just everything... so happy for you!!! Have wonderful birthday month dearest Kendie!!!!





Iamminda said:


> I am speechless K!  This is the perfect birthday bag (wait, will you be getting more C for your actual BD?  Lucky ducky). This is such a gorgeous bag.  Love this chameleon color -- grey, blue, almost periwinkle.  Will you wear it to work too?  I am super happy for you.  And yeah for your birthday coming up!!!  You truly have a wonderful collection of C that I have been lucky enough to witness from the start (you work fast building such a great collection in what, a few short months).  Congrats and enjoy!  And can't wait to see your mod shots.





Dextersmom said:


> Well.....Happy Birthday month to you, my friend!!!  What a stylish month you are having so far and what a beautiful classic to add to your collection.  I am so happy for you and I know you will enjoy this classic beauty for many, many years.


Aw thank you sweeties!! 
I am laughing at the term "double dopings" Auvina!! Too funny! Kindest thanks dear
iamminda~grrr, I'm kind of speechless too but it had to be done! It can be crazy impossible to find certain bags with them & a lot of it is pure luck when you go shopping (as to what they have stocked because things are constantly coming & going FAST) & so, as my SA said when I popped in on her unexpectedly,  "well, if you want grey, today is your lucky day!"
Dextersmom~thanks my dear...the guilt is setting in a little, so obviously I need to set that purse budget you mentioned recently!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Flower Power  happy weekend to all


Great pic!


----------



## muchstuff

It was fate...this showed up on eBay the same day the proceeds of our house sale came through...my BV unicorn .


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> It was fate...this showed up on eBay the same day the proceeds of our house sale came through...my BV unicorn .
> 
> View attachment 3513467


Yeeeey!!!!! Well done, Much, i am glad you got it! Looking forward to your reveal!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Yeeeey!!!!! Well done, Much, i am glad you got it! Looking forward to your reveal!


Pretty excited, it's the most I've paid for a bag, being a pre-loved bag person, but I've been watching daily for this (or the gun metal) to come since I first posted on the BV thread...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Pretty excited, it's the most I've paid for a bag, being a pre-loved bag person, but I've been watching daily for this (or the gun metal) to come since I first posted on the BV thread...


I've just checked my "watch list" and a)the bag is still there and b) it's a lighter shade, so it must be a different bag, but i am still happy for you, it's so great to find your Unicorn and i'm still waiting for your reveal!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Brought my stingray WOC out to dinner tonight.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> I've just checked my "watch list" and a)the bag is still there and b) it's a lighter shade, so it must be a different bag, but i am still happy for you, it's so great to find your Unicorn and i'm still waiting for your reveal!!


Do you have a link to your bag?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Do you have a link to your bag?


For some odd reason i can't copy-paste any link on my tab, but the bag ref no is 201695824568


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my stingray WOC out to dinner tonight.
> View attachment 3513484


Beautiful, as always!


----------



## muchstuff

muchstuff said:


> Pretty excited, it's the most I've paid for a bag, being a pre-loved bag person, but I've been watching daily for this (or the gun metal) to come since I first posted on the BV thread...





ksuromax said:


> For some odd reason i can't copy-paste any link on my tab, but the bag ref no is 201695824568


Ahhh yes, that's the coppery colour. I've seen the odd one in that colour around, very pretty but doesn't work with my purple hair...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Ahhh yes, that's the coppery colour. I've seen the odd one in that colour around, very pretty but doesn't work with my purple hair...


But it would perfectly work with mine, copper red.... sigh... too much for me at the moment  have to admire and drool from afar....


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> But it would perfectly work with mine, copper red.... sigh... too much for me at the moment  have to admire and drool from afar....


This was my big splurge...but I have to admit, the cervo loop is calling my name...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> This was my big splurge...but I have to admit, the cervo loop is calling my name...


Welcome to the club! 
BV addiction is like a plague, once you're in, you can't stop


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> It was fate...this showed up on eBay the same day the proceeds of our house sale came through...my BV unicorn .
> 
> View attachment 3513467



That's great, muchstuff -- can't wait to see it!  What great timing!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my stingray WOC out to dinner tonight.
> View attachment 3513484



Wow, your WOC looks especially elegant with your dress!   Lovely dear


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my stingray WOC out to dinner tonight.
> View attachment 3513484


So lovely! That CC WOC is TDF!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Aw thank you sweeties!!
> I am laughing at the term "double dopings" Auvina!! Too funny! Kindest thanks dear
> iamminda~grrr, I'm kind of speechless too but it had to be done! It can be crazy impossible to find certain bags with them & a lot of it is pure luck when you go shopping (as to what they have stocked because things are constantly coming & going FAST) & so, as my SA said when I popped in on her unexpectedly,  "well, if you want grey, today is your lucky day!"
> Dextersmom~thanks my dear...the guilt is setting in a little, so obviously I need to set that purse budget you mentioned recently!!


YES!!! With the C, if you found/saw the ONE, gotta GET it, otherwise REGRET it!!!! Happened to me  So I'm really happy for you Kendie!!! Agreed with IM, your C collection is growing super duper fast, enjoys them with your best of health and happiness dearly!!!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> It was fate...this showed up on eBay the same day the proceeds of our house sale came through...my BV unicorn .
> 
> View attachment 3513467


Congrats on finding your BV unicorn & for the house settlement!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> YES!!! With the C, if you found/saw the ONE, gotta GET it, otherwise REGRET it!!!! Happened to me  So I'm really happy for you Kendie!!! Agreed with IM, your C collection is growing super duper fast, enjoys them with your best of health and happiness dearly!!!


Kindest thanks to you Auvina...you are such a huge sweetheart & I love your excitement! Big hug & smooch back at ya! xox


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> So lovely! That CC WOC is TDF!!!!





Iamminda said:


> Wow, your WOC looks especially elegant with your dress!   Lovely dear



Thank you, my friends!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Beautiful, as always!



Thank you k!


----------



## PikaboICU

muchstuff said:


> It was fate...this showed up on eBay the same day the proceeds of our house sale came through...my BV unicorn .
> 
> View attachment 3513467




NICE!!!! 
That was your reward- house closing can be the most stressful time EVER!!!
It's a beauty..


----------



## muchstuff

PikaboICU said:


> NICE!!!!
> That was your reward- house closing can be the most stressful time EVER!!!
> It's a beauty..


Time to find a Bal now...


----------



## ksuromax

Look what i've found!!!  
http://www.purseblog.com/purseforum/purseforum-roundup-november-4/


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Look what i've found!!!
> http://www.purseblog.com/purseforum/purseforum-roundup-november-4/



Congrats K on being on the roundup with your gorgeous hobo!   A well deserved recognition


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my Gold Evie today.  I love this bag so much that
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I am hoping to add another to my little collection in a couple of months.


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Look what i've found!!!
> http://www.purseblog.com/purseforum/purseforum-roundup-november-4/


Oh YES girl....YES!! YAY YOU!! Major Congrats.....Your BV Queen tiara reigns supreme darlin'!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Gold Evie today.  I love this bag so much that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514718
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping to add another to my little collection in a couple of months.


This style just suits you & your gorgeous figure so beautifully dextersmommy!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> This style just suits you & your gorgeous figure so beautifully dextersmommy!!!


You are the sweetest! Thank you.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Gold Evie today.  I love this bag so much that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514718
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping to add another to my little collection in a couple of months.



I really love this beautiful bag on you!!!  Can't wait to see your next one .


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I really love this beautiful bag on you!!!  Can't wait to see your next one .



Thank you IM!  i have asked for either a black one or a deep red.  We will see what the H gods have in store for me.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Gold Evie today.  I love this bag so much that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514718
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping to add another to my little collection in a couple of months.


We have a gorgeous blue in the  boutique here, did you think about blue? It's realy a great colour


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Oh YES girl....YES!! YAY YOU!! Major Congrats.....Your BV Queen tiara reigns supreme darlin'!


Lol Kendie! You're cracking me up!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> We have a gorgeous blue in the  boutique here, did you think about blue? It's realy a great colour



I didn't think of blue, but thank you I will check it out!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> I didn't think of blue, but thank you I will check it out!


The had 2 sizes, it was really lovely  
whatever you go for, i'm sure you'll look amazing as this style really suits you


----------



## ksuromax

Bottega Veneta bag, belt and sandals + Balenciaga bracelet


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta bag, belt and sandals + Balenciaga bracelet



So pretty k, and your toes make me smile!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> So pretty k, and your toes make me smile!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta bag, belt and sandals + Balenciaga bracelet



Beautiful BV and what a great look!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful BV and what a great look!


Thank you, Dearest


----------



## mere girl

my first Chanel...in 'delicate' lambskin but she's beautiful!


----------



## Auvina15

mere girl said:


> my first Chanel...in 'delicate' lambskin but she's beautiful!


 What a beauty! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta bag, belt and sandals + Balenciaga bracelet


So beautiful!!! This blue shade is very classic!


----------



## Dextersmom

Major congrats on this beautiful Boy!! 



mere girl said:


> my first Chanel...in 'delicate' lambskin but she's beautiful!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Gold Evie today.  I love this bag so much that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514718
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping to add another to my little collection in a couple of months.


Love this gold Evie, very practical and looks so perfect on you Dextersmom!!! Very lovely outfit!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Look what i've found!!!
> http://www.purseblog.com/purseforum/purseforum-roundup-november-4/


So awesome! Congratulations ksuromax!!!


----------



## Iamminda

mere girl said:


> my first Chanel...in 'delicate' lambskin but she's beautiful!



This is beautiful--enjoy!


----------



## ksuromax

mere girl said:


> my first Chanel...in 'delicate' lambskin but she's beautiful!


Nice bag, enjoy!


----------



## ksuromax

Still with BV China Blue cervo (i can't have enough of this leather!!) but pairing today with a matching navy blue Bal ME bracelet


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> Still with BV China Blue cervo (i can't have enough of this leather!!) but pairing today with a matching navy blue Bal ME bracelet


I have a YSL caramel Downtown in deerskin, such an incredible leather texture on these!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Still with BV China Blue cervo (i can't have enough of this leather!!) but pairing today with a matching navy blue Bal ME bracelet



What a deep, rich blue!!


----------



## Dextersmom

aalinne_72 said:


> I have a YSL caramel Downtown in deerskin, such an incredible leather texture on these!!


They are lovely!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my bronze mini today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my bronze mini today.
> View attachment 3517388



Looks great!  Love your feather tank -- it's warm here today as well


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my bronze mini today.
> View attachment 3517388


Very pretty Dextersmom!!! That C bronze gem is just adorable!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Very pretty Dextersmom!!! That C bronze gem is just adorable!!!





Iamminda said:


> Looks great!  Love your feather tank -- it's warm here today as well



Thank you both and it was so hot at work today, in the 90's.  So happy to be home and feel the ocean breeze.


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel Reissue today, two ways and a photobomb by Dexter.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Chanel Reissue today, two ways and a photobomb by Dexter.
> View attachment 3518381
> View attachment 3518383



I love this dress on you -- you look so darn good and fit .  (Can we do a Freaky Friday thing and switch bods for the day? LOL).   What color are the stripes of your dress?  Black and grey?  It's hard to tell from my device.  And of course love your Reissue.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> I love this dress on you -- you look so darn good and fit .  (Can we do a Freaky Friday thing and switch bods for the day? LOL).   What color are the stripes of your dress?  Black and grey?  It's hard to tell from my device.  And of course love your Reissue.


@Dextersmom 
Ok dear iamminda, you can switch bods for the day (you DID only ask for the day)....then I will kindly take over & switch bods forEVER!!!  Not that I want to stick poor DM with my ole bod, but hey it doesn't hurt to ask!!
You do look absolutely, ravishingly GORGEOUS Dextersmommy!! Thank goodness your boy has finally appeared for us again!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> @Dextersmom
> Ok dear iamminda, you can switch bods for the day (you DID only ask for the day)....then I will kindly take over & switch bods forEVER!!!  Not that I want to stick poor DM with my ole bod, but hey it doesn't hurt to ask!!
> You do look absolutely, ravishingly GORGEOUS Dextersmommy!! Thank goodness your boy has finally appeared for us again!



Once again, you outwitted/outdid me!  Or as I call it, outKendied me!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Once again, you outwitted/outdid me!  Or as I call it, outKendied me!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]I adore you to smitherines little mama!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> @Dextersmom
> Ok dear iamminda, you can switch bods for the day (you DID only ask for the day)....then I will kindly take over & switch bods forEVER!!!  Not that I want to stick poor DM with my ole bod, but hey it doesn't hurt to ask!!
> You do look absolutely, ravishingly GORGEOUS Dextersmommy!! Thank goodness your boy has finally appeared for us again!





Iamminda said:


> I love this dress on you -- you look so darn good and fit .  (Can we do a Freaky Friday thing and switch bods for the day? LOL).   What color are the stripes of your dress?  Black and grey?  It's hard to tell from my device.  And of course love your Reissue.



You are both adorable beyond words!!!  Thank you for your kindness and for making me laugh out loud!! 
IM, this dress has black and tan stripes. I hope you are both having a beautiful day.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Chanel Reissue today, two ways and a photobomb by Dexter.
> View attachment 3518381
> View attachment 3518383


So gorgeous Reissue! Love it so much cuz it can be worn cross body too. Looks like the dress was designed specifically for you, perfect fit and so so pretty. I adore your cutie little kitty so much Dextersmom!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> So gorgeous Reissue! Love it so much cuz it can be worn cross body too. Looks like the dress was designed specifically for you, perfect fit and so so pretty. I adore your cutie little kitty so much Dextersmom!!!



Thank you so much Auvina!!  I am loving your Reissue in your avatar!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much Auvina!!  I am loving your Reissue in your avatar!


Thank you DM! Reissue is my C favorite which I use frequently much more than any of other flaps. Have a great weekend dearest Dextersmom!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Used my caviar woc with ghw as a clutch tonight.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> View attachment 3519719
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used my caviar woc with ghw as a clutch tonight.



Wow, look at you -- so beautiful!   Pretty outfit and woc -- hope you had a great night out .


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Wow, look at you -- so beautiful!   Pretty outfit and woc -- hope you had a great night out .



Thanks, IM!!  Great night out with my DH, brother and SIL.


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my baby H today.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my baby H today.
> View attachment 3520359


Fantastic EVERYTHING!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my baby H today.
> View attachment 3520359



Adorable -- you and baby H


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Adorable -- you and baby H





Kendie26 said:


> Fantastic EVERYTHING!!



Thank you, my friends!!


----------



## ksuromax

great looks DM  
really lovely


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> great looks DM
> really lovely



Thank you k!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> View attachment 3519719
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used my caviar woc with ghw as a clutch tonight.


Very pretty!!!


Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my baby H today.
> View attachment 3520359



So cute and so chic, love everything!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Very pretty!!!
> 
> 
> So cute and so chic, love everything!!!



Thank you Auvina!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Another day with my bronze mini.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Another day with my bronze mini.
> View attachment 3521963



Just 1 of my many true favorites of yours dearest DM! [emoji76][emoji77]


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Another day with my bronze mini.
> View attachment 3521963



Love this one (actually, love all of your bags ).  love the color of your skirt too.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Love this one (actually, love all of your bags ).  love the color of your skirt too.





Kendie26 said:


> Just 1 of my many true favorites of yours dearest DM! [emoji76][emoji77]



Thank you, my darlings!!


----------



## ksuromax

finally i've swapped and have a new snap to post  
Bottega Veneta messenger today (+ Bal fluo bracelet and TOD's flats)


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> finally i've swapped and have a new snap to post
> Bottega Veneta messenger today (+ Bal fluo bracelet and TOD's flats)



Pretty BV!   You sure know how to wear bright colors beautifully -- like that fluo yellow with the red.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> finally i've swapped and have a new snap to post
> Bottega Veneta messenger today (+ Bal fluo bracelet and TOD's flats)



You look so pretty and what an eye for color you have!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Love at first sight. 
Last night I picked up my new Chanel square mini flap in this season's red, which is a bright orange red that my SA's are referring to as fire red.  I am in love.  I am pairing it with my new Banana Republic flats (that match perfectly) and a Free People sweater.  I am showing a comparison pic to show you that it is a little shorter than my rectangular mini, but not by much.  21 inches versus 23.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Love at first sight.
> Last night I picked up my new Chanel square mini flap in this season's red, which is a bright orange red that my SA's are referring to as fire red.  I am in love.  I am pairing it with my new Banana Republic flats (that match perfectly) and a Free People sweater.  I am showing a comparison pic to show you that it is a little shorter than my rectangular mini, but not by much.  21 inches versus 23.
> View attachment 3522862
> View attachment 3522863
> View attachment 3522865
> View attachment 3522866
> View attachment 3522867
> View attachment 3522868



OMG!  This one is so pretty.  Love this red.  Perfect match with your flats.  Congrats on this beauty -- you have a lovely collection of Chanel's.  And I must say, I totally love your sweater (the colors and shape).  Knocking it out of the park again with your OOTD.


----------



## ksuromax

Dubai-me-knot


----------



## ksuromax

Fabulous red, DM!! Major congrats! Wear it in the best of health! 





Dextersmom said:


> Love at first sight.
> Last night I picked up my new Chanel square mini flap in this season's red, which is a bright orange red that my SA's are referring to as fire red.  I am in love.  I am pairing it with my new Banana Republic flats (that match perfectly) and a Free People sweater.  I am showing a comparison pic to show you that it is a little shorter than my rectangular mini, but not by much.  21 inches versus 23.
> View attachment 3522862
> View attachment 3522863
> View attachment 3522865
> View attachment 3522866
> View attachment 3522867
> View attachment 3522868


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Love at first sight.
> Last night I picked up my new Chanel square mini flap in this season's red, which is a bright orange red that my SA's are referring to as fire red.  I am in love.  I am pairing it with my new Banana Republic flats (that match perfectly) and a Free People sweater.  I am showing a comparison pic to show you that it is a little shorter than my rectangular mini, but not by much.  21 inches versus 23.
> View attachment 3522862
> View attachment 3522863
> View attachment 3522865
> View attachment 3522866
> View attachment 3522867
> View attachment 3522868


Omg this C mini red is so so GORGEOUS!!!!! Major congrats to you Dextersmom!!!! It pairs perfectly with your stunning red flats and that sweater ..... Wear it in your best of health and happiness.... oh my I just love love it!!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> finally i've swapped and have a new snap to post
> Bottega Veneta messenger today (+ Bal fluo bracelet and TOD's flats)


Fabulous!!! Love the color... and your flats are supe cute ksuromax!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Love at first sight.
> Last night I picked up my new Chanel square mini flap in this season's red, which is a bright orange red that my SA's are referring to as fire red.  I am in love.  I am pairing it with my new Banana Republic flats (that match perfectly) and a Free People sweater.  I am showing a comparison pic to show you that it is a little shorter than my rectangular mini, but not by much.  21 inches versus 23.
> View attachment 3522862
> View attachment 3522863
> View attachment 3522865
> View attachment 3522866
> View attachment 3522867
> View attachment 3522868


WOOT WOOT! She did it! Major LOVE....you know I'm dying to find my perfect red mini (ugh the torture!). She looks perfect on you (like EVERYTHING does!) BIG CONGRATS....do you like it crossbody too, like your rectangle, since it's little shorter & by chance is your cell an iphone 6+? If so, does it fit inside....the measurements are super close to a 6+ & the fit seems tight but ! once read someone did fit their 6+ in a mini square. Sorry for the questions dearest!  Wear her in all your gorgeous glory & the best of health!


----------



## Kendie26

Soooooo dearest friends! After DM's red mini has left us all breathless, I also have a Chanel newbie. DM & I have been in "cahoots" this week [emoji23][emoji23]!! A lovely Chanel TPF lover has this bag & was kind enough to have her SA get me one ( which is not always easy with the big C!) Chanel tweed has been a longtime dream & my first love with Chanel was their tweed ( even over their leather) so please meet my small (225 size) Reissue. The chain is my number 1 favorite ( last pic closeup) Thanks for letting me share ![emoji8][emoji4]


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Soooooo dearest friends! After DM's red mini has left us all breathless, I also have a Chanel newbie. DM & I have been in "cahoots" this week [emoji23][emoji23]!! A lovely Chanel TPF lover has this bag & was kind enough to have her SA get me one ( which is not always easy with the big C!) Chanel tweed has been a longtime dream & my first love with Chanel was their tweed ( even over their leather) so please meet my small (225 size) Reissue. The chain is my number 1 favorite ( last pic closeup) Thanks for letting me share ![emoji8][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523034
> View attachment 3523035
> View attachment 3523036
> View attachment 3523037


WOW WOW Kendie  you FOUND it!!!!!! Omg it's so pretty, love the chain so much...and just perfect for the season!!! FANTASTIC pictures, big LOVE!!!! Huge congratulations Kendie dearest.... enjoy wearing it in your best of everything!!!!! You and DM made the big hits today ... super happy for u girls...hmm feel like I need more Chanels so badly....!!!))


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Soooooo dearest friends! After DM's red mini has left us all breathless, I also have a Chanel newbie. DM & I have been in "cahoots" this week [emoji23][emoji23]!! A lovely Chanel TPF lover has this bag & was kind enough to have her SA get me one ( which is not always easy with the big C!) Chanel tweed has been a longtime dream & my first love with Chanel was their tweed ( even over their leather) so please meet my small (225 size) Reissue. The chain is my number 1 favorite ( last pic closeup) Thanks for letting me share ![emoji8][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523034
> View attachment 3523035
> View attachment 3523036
> View attachment 3523037



I have never seen a Chanel like this before -- it is simply magnificent!   Congrats on scoring this rare beauty!  I love the colors of the tweed -- so rich and warm.  And your pictures are so pretty (especially that first one).  I DEMAND that they put this picture in the purseforum roundup this week -- can you hear me Vlad and Meg?  LOL.  Enjoy -- we will be anxiously waiting for mod shots.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Soooooo dearest friends! After DM's red mini has left us all breathless, I also have a Chanel newbie. DM & I have been in "cahoots" this week [emoji23][emoji23]!! A lovely Chanel TPF lover has this bag & was kind enough to have her SA get me one ( which is not always easy with the big C!) Chanel tweed has been a longtime dream & my first love with Chanel was their tweed ( even over their leather) so please meet my small (225 size) Reissue. The chain is my number 1 favorite ( last pic closeup) Thanks for letting me share ![emoji8][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523034
> View attachment 3523035
> View attachment 3523036
> View attachment 3523037


Someone is getting spoilt anticipating her big day???  
Very special and very autumnal piece, Kendie!  congrats and wear it in the best of luck!!! 
Terrific photos!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Someone is getting spoilt anticipating her big day???
> Very special and very autumnal piece, Kendie!  congrats and wear it in the best of luck!!!
> Terrific photos!!!!





Auvina15 said:


> WOW WOW Kendie  you FOUND it!!!!!! Omg it's so pretty, love the chain so much...and just perfect for the season!!! FANTASTIC pictures, big LOVE!!!! Huge congratulations Kendie dearest.... enjoy wearing it in your best of everything!!!!! You and DM made the big hits today ... super happy for u girls...hmm feel like I need more Chanels so badly....!!!))





Iamminda said:


> I have never seen a Chanel like this before -- it is simply magnificent!   Congrats on scoring this rare beauty!  I love the colors of the tweed -- so rich and warm.  And your pictures are so pretty (especially that first one).  I DEMAND that they put this picture in the purseforum roundup this week -- can you hear me Vlad and Meg?  LOL.  Enjoy -- we will be anxiously waiting for mod shots.



HAHA you 3 crack me up & I adore you all so very much.....many thanks...
ksuromax~ha! yes, spoilt pre bday but it ends now ....or as we say, "the buck stops here" girlfriend! I've been obsessed with outdoor fall garden/leaves with taking pics
Auvina~yes, yes the chain is insane! You are too cute....& of course you "need" more chanels!! Big love w/ your newest avatar dear!
iamminda~major LOL on your Megs/Vlad demand! Too funny. Wish you (all of you) could see it in person as it's always better in person but the colors are very wearable & fall/winter-ish.  BIg hugs to you all .xoxo


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> WOOT WOOT! She did it! Major LOVE....you know I'm dying to find my perfect red mini (ugh the torture!). She looks perfect on you (like EVERYTHING does!) BIG CONGRATS....do you like it crossbody too, like your rectangle, since it's little shorter & by chance is your cell an iphone 6+? If so, does it fit inside....the measurements are super close to a 6+ & the fit seems tight but ! once read someone did fit their 6+ in a mini square. Sorry for the questions dearest!  Wear her in all your gorgeous glory & the best of health!





Iamminda said:


> OMG!  This one is so pretty.  Love this red.  Perfect match with your flats.  Congrats on this beauty -- you have a lovely collection of Chanel's.  And I must say, I totally love your sweater (the colors and shape).  Knocking it out of the park again with your OOTD.





ksuromax said:


> Fabulous red, DM!! Major congrats! Wear it in the best of health!





Auvina15 said:


> Omg this C mini red is so so GORGEOUS!!!!! Major congrats to you Dextersmom!!!! It pairs perfectly with your stunning red flats and that sweater ..... Wear it in your best of health and happiness.... oh my I just love love it!!!!!



Thank you all so much for all of your lovely comments!!  I am very happy with this little beauty and it may very well be my favorite Chanel so far.....but I probably do say that with all of my new bags.   Kendie, I have a Galaxy S6, but I have to say the square mini seems just as roomy as the rectangular mini, imo.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Soooooo dearest friends! After DM's red mini has left us all breathless, I also have a Chanel newbie. DM & I have been in "cahoots" this week [emoji23][emoji23]!! A lovely Chanel TPF lover has this bag & was kind enough to have her SA get me one ( which is not always easy with the big C!) Chanel tweed has been a longtime dream & my first love with Chanel was their tweed ( even over their leather) so please meet my small (225 size) Reissue. The chain is my number 1 favorite ( last pic closeup) Thanks for letting me share ![emoji8][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523034
> View attachment 3523035
> View attachment 3523036
> View attachment 3523037



Truly the prettiest Chanel tweed OF ALL TIME!!!!  So timeless, so chic, so warm and interesting and all around beautiful....and on top of that a Reissue; the most iconic and elegant Chanel, imho.  You deserve it, girl!!! Only the best for our Kendie!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Truly the prettiest Chanel tweed OF ALL TIME!!!!  So timeless, so chic, so warm and interesting and all around beautiful....and on top of that a Reissue; the most iconic and elegant Chanel, imho.  You deserve it, girl!!! Only the best for our Kendie!!


aw thank you my lovely! I'm just over the moon excited for you & your fiery red baby....she is truly a gem of a lifetime, like YOU!


----------



## ksuromax

Can anyone please, bagslap me to make me stop finally????


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Can anyone please, bagslap me to make me stop finally????



I'll slap you dearest if you slap me ( hard!) [emoji23]
Ooooo what's in that box?!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> I'll slap you dearest if you slap me ( hard!) [emoji23]
> Ooooo what's in that box?!!


Deal!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Deal!


HA! Thanks for the slap & back at you....however, THAT is freaking BEAUTIFUL!! Is that a Pillow BV? I think that's what it's called(?) that color is YUMMY....i love gunmetal-ish colors....SUPER FAB!!! Show us the mods dear!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> HA! Thanks for the slap & back at you....however, THAT is freaking BEAUTIFUL!! Is that a Pillow BV? I think that's what it's called(?) that color is YUMMY....i love gunmetal-ish colors....SUPER FAB!!! Show us the mods dear!!


yes, it's a BV Pillow (aka Nodini) in silver 
will do mods shots at the weekend  
Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Deal!



Please don't stop because I am enjoying your reveals too much .  Ok stop if you must.  Congrats on this gorgeous bag.  I love this silver color.  Is it a crossbody?  Looking forward to your mod shots.


----------



## ksuromax

Quite unexpectedly I found the reason to wear my new baby


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Quite unexpectedly I found the reason to wear my new baby



Love this!  This appears to be the perfect crossbody!  Enjoy this cutie!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Quite unexpectedly I found the reason to wear my new baby


Stunning, gorgeous, beautiful cross body metallic love and she looks great on you!!  Please slap me too, I need someone to knock some sense into me!


----------



## Iamminda

No slapping allowed on this thread so keep them pretties coming .  Just kidding dear Bal friends.  Ok, here's a little tap instead of a slap (hope that didn't hurt dearies).


----------



## ksuromax

I don't like to make people wait, there you go!  
 Lol  
Thank you, Dearest DM, you are (indirectly, of course) the culprit in my last madness teasing and enabling me with your fab Bal Town, thank you for that! 


Dextersmom said:


> Stunning, gorgeous, beautiful cross body metallic love and she looks great on you!!  Please slap me too, I need someone to knock some sense into me!


----------



## ksuromax

Ok, shall we make 3 options then? 1-the lightest - tap, 2-moderate-bag slap and 3-a good kick!!  I guess I need double 3 


Iamminda said:


> No slapping allowed on this thread so keep them pretties coming .  Just kidding dear Bal friends.  Ok, here's a little tap instead of a slap (hope that didn't hurt dearies).


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Quite unexpectedly I found the reason to wear my new baby



Looking oh so chic & classy sexy !! [emoji322][emoji106][emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

"She" is out for day 1 dear friends! [emoji8]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> "She" is out for day 1 dear friends! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523927
> View attachment 3523928



You look tres elegant with your new tweed beauty!!! 
PS.  You look so sophisticated, I feel like I have to speak French to you now.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> "She" is out for day 1 dear friends! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523927
> View attachment 3523928



I agree with DM -- tres elegant mon cherie.  Vous etes tres jolie!   OK, that's all I remember from my 4 years of high school French (sad).  Anyways, you look like you were born to wear this beautiful bag!


----------



## Dextersmom

I have mini fever.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I have mini fever.
> View attachment 3524003



What a pretty outfit!  Love this mini too.  Looking good dear DM.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> You look tres elegant with your new tweed beauty!!!
> PS.  You look so sophisticated, I feel like I have to speak French to you now.





Iamminda said:


> I agree with DM -- tres elegant mon cherie.  Vous etes tres jolie!   OK, that's all I remember from my 4 years of high school French (sad).  Anyways, you look like you were born to wear this beautiful bag!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]I'm seriously cracking up in hysterics from you 2 sweetest Lovies!! So funny! Thank you so much DM & IM!! [emoji8][emoji8]
Hey kind of funny story... I have a new boss at work. He's native French ( my company headquarters is France)... lovely gentleman. The first day we worked together he said ( literally)- " I like your Celine bag!" I couldn't believe he knew the brand & bag by name! He then told me about his wife's love for Celine, Bal & Chanel. My 3 years of French ( see-you're 1 up on me IM!) is getting me nowhere though with my cobweb brain..... Je'Taime  both of you! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> I have mini fever.
> View attachment 3524003



Me Loves [emoji173]️️[emoji173]️️[emoji173]️️this ensemble BIGTIME! Somewhat classic-prep gone über chic by our beautiful Dextersmom [emoji106][emoji7][emoji76][emoji77]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Me Loves [emoji173]️️[emoji173]️️[emoji173]️️this ensemble BIGTIME! Somewhat classic-prep gone über chic by our beautiful Dextersmom [emoji106][emoji7][emoji76][emoji77]





Iamminda said:


> What a pretty outfit!  Love this mini too.  Looking good dear DM.



You are both beyond sweet!! Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

My third BV hobo, this one in metallic espresso.... First pic is with sunlight, second is in the kitchen.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> My third BV hobo, this one in metallic espresso.... First pic is with sunlight, second is in the kitchen.
> 
> View attachment 3524134
> View attachment 3524135



Gorgeous muchstuff.  You are on a roll with these beautiful BVs.  Any more on your wishlist?  Enjoy!


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous muchstuff.  You are on a roll with these beautiful BVs.  Any more on your wishlist?  Enjoy!


A couple... but I need to slow down a bit...


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> My third BV hobo, this one in metallic espresso.... First pic is with sunlight, second is in the kitchen.
> 
> View attachment 3524134
> View attachment 3524135



Gorgeous metallic hobo, muchstuff!!


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous metallic hobo, muchstuff!!


Thank you!


----------



## legyviel

So many gorgeous bags!   well done everyone, great choices. I am drooling over that tweed Chanel and the colour of the BV hobo... to die for.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> "She" is out for day 1 dear friends! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523927
> View attachment 3523928


Stunning!!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> My third BV hobo, this one in metallic espresso.... First pic is with sunlight, second is in the kitchen.
> 
> View attachment 3524134
> View attachment 3524135


MS it's beyond my vocabulary to compliment this the way it deserves!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> I have mini fever.
> View attachment 3524003


Looking so great!!!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Stunning!!!!!


thank you love, as are you (always)


----------



## jellyv

muchstuff said:


> My third BV hobo, this one in metallic espresso...


Just eye popping!  The color and metallic makes this one so happy and vibrant, especially during the holiday season!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> My third BV hobo, this one in metallic espresso.... First pic is with sunlight, second is in the kitchen.
> 
> View attachment 3524134
> View attachment 3524135


Congrats!! ME LOVES BROWN!! Love the sheen to it!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Looking so great!!!!!!



Thank you k!


----------



## Dextersmom

Gucci Tian today!!  Happy Friday!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Gucci Tian today!!  Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3524745


Adorbs! WHEN will I/we ever see something NOT so fab on you?!HA, we know the answer...NEVER! Love the color of those converse/sneaks!!


----------



## Iamminda

You look so good!  Always in such cute outfits and gorgeous bags.  Agree with Kendie on your Fab-ness 



Dextersmom said:


> Gucci Tian today!!  Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3524745


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> You look so good!  Always in such cute outfits and gorgeous bags.  Agree with Kendie on your Fab-ness





Kendie26 said:


> Adorbs! WHEN will I/we ever see something NOT so fab on you?!HA, we know the answer...NEVER! Love the color of those converse/sneaks!!



Today I had all of the kids/teens I work with share something that they are thankful for, as we all have next week off and I won't see them again until after Thanksgiving.  Let me just say here on the eve of Thanksgiving week that I am very thankful for the two of you and I am so glad that we found each here, in our little corner of cyberspace.  Love to you both.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today I had all of the kids/teens I work with share something that they are thankful for, as we all have next week off and I won't see them again until after Thanksgiving.  Let me just say here on the eve of Thanksgiving week that I am very thankful for the two of you and I am so glad that we found each here, in our little corner of cyberspace.  Love to you both.


Aw there you go getting all sappy Back at you & then some Dextersmom....I love that expression -" in our little corner of cyberspace!"Much love & thankfulness for you & iamminda & all the lovely folks here


----------



## Livia1

Kendie26 said:


> "She" is out for day 1 dear friends! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523927
> View attachment 3523928



[emoji122][emoji122] Love everything!
Very pretty, lady [emoji6]


----------



## Kendie26

Livia1 said:


> [emoji122][emoji122] Love everything!
> Very pretty, lady [emoji6]


Aw you are a sweetie....kindest thanks Livia ! (Don't know why but my emojis arent posting ) big smile/hug


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today I had all of the kids/teens I work with share something that they are thankful for, as we all have next week off and I won't see them again until after Thanksgiving.  Let me just say here on the eve of Thanksgiving week that I am very thankful for the two of you and I am so glad that we found each here, in our little corner of cyberspace.  Love to you both.



I feel the same .  Little did I know that with my first Bbag, I found both a lovely handbag line and a wonderful cyber-family!!!   This is just the best virtual coffee house that one can ask to hang out in.


----------



## ksuromax

For the first time in my life I am wearing 2 bags at the same time, I posted my Bal WE in the relevant thread, and here's my non-Bal bag, BV Pillow in Argento paired with Bal silver bracelet (+AMcQ)


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> For the first time in my life I am wearing 2 bags at the same time, I posted my Bal WE in the relevant thread, and here's my non-Bal bag, BV Pillow in Argento paired with Bal silver bracelet (+AMcQ)



[emoji106][emoji173]️[emoji4]aren't "First times" fun?!! [emoji23]Looking lovely pretty lady![emoji8]


----------



## ksuromax

Thank you, Dearest  
DH looked at me wearing 2 bags and said: now it's official diagnosis, Bag obsessed? Lol 


Kendie26 said:


> [emoji106][emoji173]️[emoji4]aren't "First times" fun?!! [emoji23]Looking lovely pretty lady![emoji8]


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> For the first time in my life I am wearing 2 bags at the same time, I posted my Bal WE in the relevant thread, and here's my non-Bal bag, BV Pillow in Argento paired with Bal silver bracelet (+AMcQ)



They look stunning together!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Yesterday.....


----------



## Dextersmom

I brought home this darling brooch that arrived yesterday at my boutique.  I think she will be so fun to wear on my denim vests and jackets.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> For the first time in my life I am wearing 2 bags at the same time, I posted my Bal WE in the relevant thread, and here's my non-Bal bag, BV Pillow in Argento paired with Bal silver bracelet (+AMcQ)



I love this red and silver combo.  That silver B bracelet!!!!  Nothing wrong with wearing 2 at a time when they look good together.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I brought home this darling brooch that arrived yesterday at my boutique.  I think she will be so fun to wear on my denim vests and jackets.
> View attachment 3525813



Super darling!  Luckily I just got online as you revealed this -- otherwise I would be bugging you to open the box.   Can't wait to see it on you!    Enjoy!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Super darling!  Luckily I just got online as you revealed this -- otherwise I would be bugging you to open the box.   Can't wait to see it on you!    Enjoy!



Thank you IM!!  I thought about keeping the suspense going for a while, but I couldn't help myself!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> I brought home this darling brooch that arrived yesterday at my boutique.  I think she will be so fun to wear on my denim vests and jackets.
> View attachment 3525813


Veeeery cool!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I love this red and silver combo.  That silver B bracelet!!!!  Nothing wrong with wearing 2 at a time when they look good together.


Thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Veeeery cool!!!!



Thank you k!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> I brought home this darling brooch that arrived yesterday at my boutique.  I think she will be so fun to wear on my denim vests and jackets.
> View attachment 3525813


how cute & festive DM!! Congrats...you are on a Chanel cruise '17 roll


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> how cute & festive DM!! Congrats...you are on a Chanel cruise '17 roll



Thanks Kendie!!  Alas, the cruise roll is officially over, though it was fun.   You didn't do too shabby yourself, girlfriend.


----------



## Dextersmom

I used this little Prada bag last night that my hubby picked out for me several years ago.  I still love it and it is one of my most special bags.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> I used this little Prada bag last night that my hubby picked out for me several years ago.  I still love it and it is one of my most special bags.
> View attachment 3526671
> View attachment 3526672


Very cute!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Thanks Kendie!!  Alas, the cruise roll is officially over, though it was fun.   You didn't do too shabby yourself, girlfriend.


ah, but mine don't count because they aren't officially from "cruise collection!!!"....maybe you are  giving me permission to get something else though? tehehe...


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> I used this little Prada bag last night that my hubby picked out for me several years ago.  I still love it and it is one of my most special bags.
> View attachment 3526671
> View attachment 3526672


what a darling, sweet bag! Tell your dearest hubs he has FAB taste!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> what a darling, sweet bag! Tell your dearest hubs he has FAB taste!!





ksuromax said:


> Very cute!



Thank you both!!  My DH loves it when I pull out this bag, as he chose it himself and he knows I love it (as it is something that I kept and didn't exchange, which I often do because honestly, I am picky and I don't want to pretend I like something and then have thousands of dollars worth of stuff in my closet that i don't wear because I didn't want to hurt his feelings, you know?).


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> ah, but mine don't count because they aren't officially from "cruise collection!!!"....maybe you are  giving me permission to get something else though? tehehe...



Oh, I see....well in that case I think you still a few days of Birthday shopping to do.  You best hop to it, my dear.  Times a wasting and thank you for clarifying the matter.


----------



## Dextersmom

Debuting my new brooch today.


----------



## Iamminda

First off, you look just beautiful!  This bag is stunning!  And the fact that your DH picked it out is extra special.  You are a lucky gal .  (My DH doesn't pick out stuff for me--just Amazon gift cards etc. lol  I have to buy my own everything--birthday cake, birthday gift, jewelry, etc)



Dextersmom said:


> I used this little Prada bag last night that my hubby picked out for me several years ago.  I still love it and it is one of my most special bags.
> View attachment 3526671
> View attachment 3526672



Your broach looks perfect on your sweater!  Glad you are already enjoying this special piece.  And I love this C.



Dextersmom said:


> Debuting my new brooch today.
> View attachment 3526956
> View attachment 3526957


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> First off, you look just beautiful!  This bag is stunning!  And the fact that your DH picked it out is extra special.  You are a lucky gal .  (My DH doesn't pick out stuff for me--just Amazon gift cards etc. lol  I have to buy my own everything--birthday cake, birthday gift, jewelry, etc)
> 
> 
> 
> Your broach looks perfect on your sweater!  Glad you are already enjoying this special piece.  And I love this C.



Thank you IM, for all of your kind words!!  I am sure your DH is sweet in other ways.  Mine is a generous gift giver, but he is not perfect.  For example, he leaves a trail of crumbs and sticky fingerprints everywhere.  You should see my poor stainless steel refrigerator door handle after he gets done fixing himself a snack. He could not be a murderer or get away with ANYTHING, because he leaves trail of evidence in his path.  It can be very funny and also seriously annoying, (depending on my mood) as I clean up after him 24/7.  Just want to keep it real....it drives me crazy sometimes, as I could just follow him around with a sponge all day long!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Oh, I see....well in that case I think you still a few days of Birthday shopping to do.  You best hop to it, my dear.  Times a wasting and thank you for clarifying the matter.





Dextersmom said:


> Debuting my new brooch today.
> View attachment 3526956
> View attachment 3526957


HAHAHA I am actually trying hard to test my discipline & I keep remembering your post about feeling content so my goal is no more purchases this year. wish me luck!
LOVE your new brooch....it's styled perfectly on your sweater, which you look so chic in!! xoxo


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> HAHAHA I am actually trying hard to test my discipline & I keep remembering your post about feeling content so my goal is no more purchases this year. wish me luck!
> LOVE your new brooch....it's styled perfectly on your sweater, which you look so chic in!! xoxo



Thank you and please don't be too hard on yourself.  Look at me, after I said that I acquired my red mini and brooch.  But of course I do wish you luck, my friend.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> I used this little Prada bag last night that my hubby picked out for me several years ago.  I still love it and it is one of my most special bags.
> View attachment 3526671
> View attachment 3526672



This is adorable!!


----------



## Dextersmom

jeanstohandbags said:


> This is adorable!!



Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Bottega Veneta Cervo hobo in Absinthe, plus bracelets


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta Cervo hobo in Absinthe, plus bracelets


Our Queen BV Hobo girl is looking mighty fine & stylish....LOVE all the happy colors!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Our Queen BV Hobo girl is looking mighty fine & stylish....LOVE all the happy colors!


thanks a lot, Dearest Kendie


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta Cervo hobo in Absinthe, plus bracelets



Beautiful BV -- and I love everything else (bracelets, scarf, booties, outfit).


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta Cervo hobo in Absinthe, plus bracelets



Gorgeous hobo!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous hobo!!!



thank you, Dearest


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my bronze mini and another brooch today......and it is cold outside.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my bronze mini and another brooch today......and it is cold outside.
> View attachment 3527724
> View attachment 3527725


So cozy!!! You look very lovely!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my bronze mini and another brooch today......and it is cold outside.
> View attachment 3527724
> View attachment 3527725



You look great -- I love how your C can be worn with everything (be it casual or dressy).


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my bronze mini and another brooch today......and it is cold outside.
> View attachment 3527724
> View attachment 3527725


Ahhh, royal loveliness (& it's super cold out here too)


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> I used this little Prada bag last night that my hubby picked out for me several years ago.  I still love it and it is one of my most special bags.
> View attachment 3526671
> View attachment 3526672


What a special Prada piece!!! Your husband really has a great taste!


Dextersmom said:


> Debuting my new brooch today.
> View attachment 3526956
> View attachment 3526957


so cute! Love that reissue


Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my bronze mini and another brooch today......and it is cold outside.
> View attachment 3527724
> View attachment 3527725


 very stylish Dextersmom!!! Looks like your scarf, that gorgeous brooche were made special for the C mini!!!!oh my ... so IN LOVE!!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta Cervo hobo in Absinthe, plus bracelets


So beautiful! Such a Yummy giant olive!!! Totally love everything in this pic!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> What a special Prada piece!!! Your husband really has a great taste!
> 
> so cute! Love that reissue
> 
> very stylish Dextersmom!!! Looks like your scarf, that gorgeous brooche were made special for the C mini!!!!oh my ... so IN LOVE!!!!!





ksuromax said:


> So cozy!!! You look very lovely!





Iamminda said:


> You look great -- I love how your C can be worn with everything (be it casual or dressy).





Kendie26 said:


> Ahhh, royal loveliness (& it's super cold out here too)



Thank you all so much!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Went out for Taco Tuesday tonight with my lambskin chevron boy WOC.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Went out for Taco Tuesday tonight with my lambskin chevron boy WOC.
> View attachment 3529060


Lovely and quiet, yet great! Both look yummy


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Went out for Taco Tuesday tonight with my lambskin chevron boy WOC.
> View attachment 3529060



Your WOC looks so cute!   I love it.  Also really like your shirt (I am still on the lookout for a plaid shirt after seeing how great you look in them)


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Your WOC looks so cute!   I love it.  Also really like your shirt (I am still on the lookout for a plaid shirt after seeing how great you look in them)





ksuromax said:


> Lovely and quiet, yet great! Both look yummy



Thank you both!!  IM, this shirt is by Rails and I got it at Nordstrom.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Went out for Taco Tuesday tonight with my lambskin chevron boy WOC.
> View attachment 3529060


What a sweet outfit for taco night You know I want that exact WOC just without the chain (no offense on that part my sweets)because I want is as just a clutch. WHY won't chanel / Mr Karl hear me out on this!?! (my SA text me yesterday a pic of a red mini rectangle that I may go see today. My goal is to hold out & NOT fall in love w/ it!!!)


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry Alexa for today


----------



## SilverStCloud

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Alexa for today


Gorgeous! I just love the Alexa and yours is a beauty!


----------



## ksuromax

SilverStCloud said:


> Gorgeous! I just love the Alexa and yours is a beauty!


Thank you


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Alexa for today


Breathtaking!!! Is it black or deep navy? ..either way....major LOVE!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Breathtaking!!! Is it black or deep navy? ..either way....major LOVE!!!


Black
Thank you 
She is such a lovely bag!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Went out for Taco Tuesday tonight with my lambskin chevron boy WOC.
> View attachment 3529060


Beautiful and so chic! Love love the lamb boy woc... cute cute cute!!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Alexa for today



That is a beauty!  I like the pom (I want to get one too).


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Alexa for today



I love dark colors with gold hardware and the leather looks scrumptious!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Beautiful and so chic! Love love the lamb boy woc... cute cute cute!!!





Kendie26 said:


> What a sweet outfit for taco night You know I want that exact WOC just without the chain (no offense on that part my sweets)because I want is as just a clutch. WHY won't chanel / Mr Karl hear me out on this!?! (my SA text me yesterday a pic of a red mini rectangle that I may go see today. My goal is to hold out & NOT fall in love w/ it!!!)



Thank you both!!  
I LOVE my WOC's as they are so easy to grab and go.  Kendie, I hear you.....have you tried a wallet WITH chain?  The chain is much shorter (kind of like a wristlet ) on these beauties and they are removable. Good luck on your hunt for the perfect red mini.  It will come when the time is right.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you both!!
> I LOVE my WOC's as they are so easy to grab and go.  Kendie, I hear you.....have you tried a wallet WITH chain?  The chain is much shorter (kind of like a wristlet ) on these beauties and they are removable. Good luck on your hunt for the perfect red mini.  It will come when the time is right.


HA, this is almost too funny...wait til you see my next reveal is all I'll say


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> HA, this is almost too funny...wait til you see my next reveal is all I'll say


Yesterday began Saggitarius time, when is your day??


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Yesterday began Saggitarius time, when is your day??


Oooo girl, you sure do have a fantastic memory on you!! Warning folks~Do not try & get anything by dear ksuromax my day is this Saturday, the 26th (thus Kendie26)


----------



## Kendie26

Kind of funny, while Dextersmom had literally replied "have you tried a wallet with chain" yesterday, I was at Neiman Marcus because my SA had emailed me pics of an all elusive red mini chanel (impossible to find, let alone finding the "right" red that you want)...so that red baby was not for me BUT then my eyes feasted on voila....a black beaded clutch (aka- wallet with chain per DM). I jumped for joy as there have been 2 things I want to complete my collection; a red mini & a pretty black clutch so here she is...I love how it has a detachable shoulder chain & it also came with the flat card holder inside (inside has zip pocket, 2 slip pockets & lipstick slot)....also got these dangle earrings.
A very BIG & MOST HAPPY THANKSGIVING to ALL of you most lovely TPF'rs....especially my sweetest, closest friends who I chat with regularly (you all know who you are...much LOVE to you!)


----------



## Kendie26

Oops forgot to attach pics above !


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Oooo girl, you sure do have a fantastic memory on you!! Warning folks~Do not try & get anything by dear ksuromax my day is this Saturday, the 26th (thus Kendie26)


 of course!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Oops forgot to attach pics above !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530045
> View attachment 3530046
> View attachment 3530047


love all!! earring are very beautiful!  wear them all in good health!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> of course!!!!





ksuromax said:


> love all!! earring are very beautiful!  wear them all in good health!


with your face palm emoji & thank you sweet woman! I'll be wearing them both today as we are taking my Mom out to her favorite restaurant for Thanksgiving (it's good because it gets me out of holiday cooking duty today!)


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Oops forgot to attach pics above !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530045
> View attachment 3530046
> View attachment 3530047



LOVE your clutch and earrings and I am SO happy for you!!!  Can't wait for your gorgeous mod shots, as you wear them.


----------



## ksuromax

Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Oops forgot to attach pics above !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530045
> View attachment 3530046
> View attachment 3530047



Congrats on this beauty!  It is really beyond gorgeous.  So elegant!  How do you and your SA find all these lovely Cs?   Lovely earrings as well.  Are you wearing this one this birthday weekend?  What a great birthday gift.  Enjoy!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> LOVE your clutch and earrings and I am SO happy for you!!!  Can't wait for your gorgeous mod shots, as you wear them.





Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this beauty!  It is really beyond gorgeous.  So elegant!  How do you and your SA find all these lovely Cs?   Lovely earrings as well.  Are you wearing this one this birthday weekend?  What a great birthday gift.  Enjoy!


kind thanks Dear ladies! Yes I wore the earrings yesterday & was shocked when my mother complimented them!! (she rarely does that )
Hope everyone had a lovely Thanksgiving holiday yesterday...my belly is still full!


----------



## ksuromax

Berry-licious weekend!! 
Bottega Veneta Cervo in China Blue (full of small intrecciato babes)


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Berry-licious weekend!!
> Bottega Veneta Cervo in China Blue (full of small intrecciato babes)



Pretty!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Brought this metallic burgundy clutch to my brother and sister-in-law's house for 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Thanksgiving yesterday.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Brought this metallic burgundy clutch to my brother and sister-in-law's house for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanksgiving yesterday.



What a pretty purple.  I like those turquoise plates (?).  Hope you had a big slice of his yummy pie.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Berry-licious weekend!!
> Bottega Veneta Cervo in China Blue (full of small intrecciato babes)



I truly love all your BV Cervos and this one is no exception.  It looks like someone got some goodies from Pandora--yeah!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I truly love all your BV Cervos and this one is no exception.  It looks like someone got some goodies from Pandora--yeah!


Who could that be????


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Who could that be????


Maybe someone will reveal soon?


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Maybe someone will reveal soon?


Maybe....  
thank you, Darlin'


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Brought this metallic burgundy clutch to my brother and sister-in-law's house for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanksgiving yesterday.


Oh, what a gorgeous clutch!! Love all, the tassels, the colour, the size... truly stunning


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> What a pretty purple.  I like those turquoise plates (?).  Hope you had a big slice of his yummy pie.



Thank you, IM!!  I ate way too much of everything yesterday, including my brother's yummy pumpkin cheesecake.  My SIL bought these cute turquoise ceramic dishes on Etsy.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Oh, what a gorgeous clutch!! Love all, the tassels, the colour, the size... truly stunning



Thank you, ksuromax!!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Maybe someone will reveal soon?


Feel the spirit 
2 new charms + 1 snowflake pendant
My x-mas/ny Pandora set


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Feel the spirit
> 2 new charms + 1 snowflake pendant
> My x-mas/ny Pandora set



Thanks for sharing.  These are so cute!   Are you a long time collector?  It must be fun to see what new charms they have each year.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for sharing.  These are so cute!   Are you a long time collector?  It must be fun to see what new charms they have each year.  Congrats and enjoy!


Few years, but i had a massive addition in the first few months, for every single occassion DH was buying me charms, and i bought a lot of glass beads when i was in Murano, factory which produces glass beads for Pandora, so i ended up having spare bracelets, one is my dedicated x-mas and ny which i wear from December till March


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Feel the spirit
> 2 new charms + 1 snowflake pendant
> My x-mas/ny Pandora set



So darling!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out for just a tiny bit of local Black Friday shopping with my camellia fuchsia WOC.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for just a tiny bit of local Black Friday shopping with my camellia fuchsia WOC.
> View attachment 3530970



This WOC is so pretty -- I really like the look of the camellias.   And I love the way you put together your outfits -- always  such perfect color combos.  Really. Hope you had fun shopping (I want to go but dread the crowds and lack of parking ).


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Berry-licious weekend!!
> Bottega Veneta Cervo in China Blue (full of small intrecciato babes)


SUCH a pretty bag!


----------



## bagfanatica

My gucci marmont.. my last indulgence b4 2017.

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> This WOC is so pretty -- I really like the look of the camellias.   And I love the way you put together your outfits -- always  such perfect color combos.  Really. Hope you had fun shopping (I want to go but dread the crowds and lack of parking ).



Thank you IM!!  I stayed in my own neighborhood, so the parking wasn't too bad, as I have my "secret" spots that the tourists don't know about.  I got some cute wrapping paper, gift bags, Christmas cards and a few things for my family at Lucky, as they were having a great sale - 50% to 60% of the entire store.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for just a tiny bit of local Black Friday shopping with my camellia fuchsia WOC.
> View attachment 3530970


Pretty! I like mixing bright colours, yours look great together! 
And your shoes are great, too! I got myself a pair of metallic ones on Black Friday private sale on BySymphony, will reveal soon!


----------



## Kendie26

bagfanatica said:


> My gucci marmont.. my last indulgence b4 2017.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app



Such a gorgeous classy bag! [emoji7]congrats!![emoji322]


----------



## Kendie26

Sorry gang, but I'm "pimping out" my new beloved HG Chanel tweed reissue with more pics... can't control myself ... taken at hair salon [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Feel the spirit
> 2 new charms + 1 snowflake pendant
> My x-mas/ny Pandora set


I feel your spirit indeed sweet mama....& these are all so dear & sweet...but hey, do you find it heavy? I've been giving pandora charms over the years but geez it's heavy now so I struggle with it.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Sorry gang, but I'm "pimping out" my new beloved HG Chanel tweed reissue with more pics... can't control myself ... taken at hair salon [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531591
> View attachment 3531592



Gorgeous bag K.  Never tired of seeing this beauty (and all your other beauties).  It would be totally fun to go to the salon with you girl!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Pretty! I like mixing bright colours, yours look great together!
> And your shoes are great, too! I got myself a pair of metallic ones on Black Friday private sale on BySymphony, will reveal soon!



Thank you!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> I feel your spirit indeed sweet mama....& these are all so dear & sweet...but hey, do you find it heavy? I've been giving pandora charms over the years but geez it's heavy now so I struggle with it.


Happy birthday, gal!!! Hope you are being spoilt and having a fab day! 
no, i don't find them heavy, but that's me, i wear a lot of silver bracelets, and i love big and heavy rings, too


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Sorry gang, but I'm "pimping out" my new beloved HG Chanel tweed reissue with more pics... can't control myself ... taken at hair salon [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531591
> View attachment 3531592


B-E-A-U-Tiful!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Sorry gang, but I'm "pimping out" my new beloved HG Chanel tweed reissue with more pics... can't control myself ... taken at hair salon [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531591
> View attachment 3531592



Lovely choice today, my dear!!  Wishing you a beautiful day today and wishing you the happiest Birthday ever! Here's to you, Kendie.


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my new little lambskin red mini today.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my new little lambskin red mini today.
> View attachment 3531690


chanel red mini HEAVEN!! Ahhhhh I'm so jealous but thrilled you got this little gem!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Lovely choice today, my dear!!  Wishing you a beautiful day today and wishing you the happiest Birthday ever! Here's to you, Kendie.





Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous bag K.  Never tired of seeing this beauty (and all your other beauties).  It would be totally fun to go to the salon with you girl!





ksuromax said:


> Happy birthday, gal!!! Hope you are being spoilt and having a fab day!
> no, i don't find them heavy, but that's me, i wear a lot of silver bracelets, and i love big and heavy rings, too





ksuromax said:


> B-E-A-U-Tiful!!!!


Big hugs & smooches to my most sweetest, thoughtful "Bal sisterhood" gals....love you all TONS!! Imagine me lifting a glass of wine & toasting all of you! xoxo


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my new little lambskin red mini today.
> View attachment 3531690



Lovely everything


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Lovely everything





Kendie26 said:


> chanel red mini HEAVEN!! Ahhhhh I'm so jealous but thrilled you got this little gem!



Thank you, my lovelies!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Taking out my black lambskin mini with shiny ruthenium hardware today.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Taking out my black lambskin mini with shiny ruthenium hardware today.
> View attachment 3532521


OMG, not kidding, I think I have that EXACT sweater in same color (at least it looks exactly the same!) You look lovely as always & you know I'm a mini "C" fan girlfriend!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Taking out my black lambskin mini with shiny ruthenium hardware today.
> View attachment 3532521



Love this mini C especially that hardware!   Beautiful sweater paired beautifully with your red flats.  I need to get some nice sweaters like yours asap!!   (I am just too lazy to hand wash, dry flat or take to dry cleaner  ).


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Love this mini C especially that hardware!   Beautiful sweater paired beautifully with your red flats.  I need to get some nice sweaters like yours asap!!   (I am just too lazy to hand wash, dry flat or take to dry cleaner  ).





Kendie26 said:


> OMG, not kidding, I think I have that EXACT sweater in same color (at least it looks exactly the same!) You look lovely as always & you know I'm a mini "C" fan girlfriend!



Thank you both!!  
IM, I know what you mean but tbh I don't launder my sweaters after each wear, unless I have a spill or something because I am not sweating in them and I don't want to wear them out...well that is my justification, anyway. Hope you don't think I'm gross.  
Kendie, that is so funny.  We have the same taste in a lot of things. I got this sweater right around this time last year at Neiman Marcus and it is Eileen Fisher.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you both!!
> IM, I know what you mean but tbh I don't launder my sweaters after each wear, unless I have a spill or something because I am not sweating in them and I don't want to wear them out...well that is my justification, anyway. Hope you don't think I'm gross.
> Kendie, that is so funny.  We have the same taste in a lot of things. I got this sweater right around this time last year at Neiman Marcus and it is Eileen Fisher.



Not gross at all.  I agree about not laundering sweaters after each wear (unless spills or perspiration).  I usually wear a light tee or turtleneck under my sweaters -- and I wash those with every wear .   My confession is that I don't wash my jeans after just one wearing (I read that Jessica Simpson said she doesn't either so that's my justification, lol).


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Not gross at all.  I agree about not laundering sweaters after each wear (unless spills or perspiration).  I usually wear a light tee or turtleneck under my sweaters -- and I wash those with every wear .   My confession is that I don't wash my jeans after just one wearing (I read that Jessica Simpson said she doesn't either so that's my justification, lol).



I adore you and neither do I!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you both!!
> IM, I know what you mean but tbh I don't launder my sweaters after each wear, unless I have a spill or something because I am not sweating in them and I don't want to wear them out...well that is my justification, anyway. Hope you don't think I'm gross.
> Kendie, that is so funny.  We have the same taste in a lot of things. I got this sweater right around this time last year at Neiman Marcus and it is Eileen Fisher.





Iamminda said:


> Not gross at all.  I agree about not laundering sweaters after each wear (unless spills or perspiration).  I usually wear a light tee or turtleneck under my sweaters -- and I wash those with every wear .   My confession is that I don't wash my jeans after just one wearing (I read that Jessica Simpson said she doesn't either so that's my justification, lol).


BaaaHAAAAAHAAA iamminda, too funny! Well, I join you 2 ladies along w/ Jessica Simpson so we are either all gross & lazy or we are all smart cookies!!! Tehehe
& yes, DM. we sure do have a lot of taste/things in common!


----------



## ksuromax

Bottega Veneta cervo hobo in canard (+Chloe shoes)


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta cervo hobo in canard (+Chloe shoes)



I LOVE that shade of blue!!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta cervo hobo in canard (+Chloe shoes)



I love this color K.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> I LOVE that shade of blue!!!


It such a chameleon, looks so different in different light!


----------



## Dextersmom

Happy Monday!  Heading out with my Evelyne and 2 of my H bracelets.


----------



## Kendie26

Valentino Glamlock [emoji173]️Crossbody style but can double up chain for shoulder & crook of arm wear.


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta cervo hobo in canard (+Chloe shoes)





Dextersmom said:


> Happy Monday!  Heading out with my Evelyne and 2 of my H bracelets.
> View attachment 3533319
> View attachment 3533320


ksuromax~add another girl to your canard fan club...that color is just so sensational....LOVE! What color are your Chloe shoes dearest?
DM~love! Thought of you over weekend when I saw a woman wearing her Evelyne crossbody....first time I ever saw 1 in person. Such a cool vibe w/ this bag!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> ksuromax~add another girl to your canard fan club...that color is just so sensational....LOVE! What color are your Chloe shoes dearest?
> DM~love! Thought of you over weekend when I saw a woman wearing her Evelyne crossbody....first time I ever saw 1 in person. Such a cool vibe w/ this bag!


Black with gold buckles, really comfy, will take a better snap tomorrow


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Valentino Glamlock [emoji173]️Crossbody style but can double up chain for shoulder & crook of arm wear.
> View attachment 3533370


Aahhh, here she is!!!! I was wondering where your glam rock bag is!!  Sooo very beautiful!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Monday!  Heading out with my Evelyne and 2 of my H bracelets.
> View attachment 3533319
> View attachment 3533320


I love this bag!!! And what a lovely classic look today!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Valentino Glamlock [emoji173]️Crossbody style but can double up chain for shoulder & crook of arm wear.
> View attachment 3533370



Such a cute and edgy bag!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Valentino Glamlock [emoji173]️Crossbody style but can double up chain for shoulder & crook of arm wear.
> View attachment 3533370



This bag looks FANTASTIC on you girlfriend, and I just love the feminine little flowers on the inside of your puffer jacket/vest!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I love this bag!!! And what a lovely classic look today!





Kendie26 said:


> ksuromax~add another girl to your canard fan club...that color is just so sensational....LOVE! What color are your Chloe shoes dearest?
> DM~love! Thought of you over weekend when I saw a woman wearing her Evelyne crossbody....first time I ever saw 1 in person. Such a cool vibe w/ this bag!



Thank you, my darlings!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Aahhh, here she is!!!! I was wondering where your glam rock bag is!!  Sooo very beautiful!!!





Iamminda said:


> Such a cute and edgy bag!





Dextersmom said:


> This bag looks FANTASTIC on you girlfriend, and I just love the feminine little flowers on the inside of your puffer jacket/vest!!


triple thanks to this dynamic trio of lovelies! ksuromax &DM~i also always love your arm candy stacks ! I've tried but sadly I can't do more than a few thin bracelets because i start getting a weird itch when there are too many...it's very strange, i know & makes no sense!! 
ksuromax-yes, snap away...you have a great shoe collection so I'd love to see your Chloe's
DM~thankyou...i just bought that puffer vest w/ flowers (it's reversible) from Nordstrom last week....it was my "to me, from me" Bday gift


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> triple thanks to this dynamic trio of lovelies! ksuromax &DM~i also always love your arm candy stacks ! I've tried but sadly I can't do more than a few thin bracelets because i start getting a weird itch when there are too many...it's very strange, i know & makes no sense!!
> ksuromax-yes, snap away...you have a great shoe collection so I'd love to see your Chloe's
> DM~thankyou...i just bought that puffer vest w/ flowers (it's reversible) from Nordstrom last week....it was my "to me, from me" Bday gift



What a great Birthday gift to yourself!!  I do understand about the itch as sometimes, for no apparent reason, my ringer finger gets red and itchy under my rings and that is why, if you have ever noticed, that I sometimes wear my weddings rings on my right ring finger.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> What a great Birthday gift to yourself!!  I do understand about the itch as sometimes, for no apparent reason, my ringer finger gets red and itchy under my rings and that is why, if you have ever noticed, that I sometimes wear my weddings rings on my right ring finger.


I wear my wedding ring on my right hand all the time, and i am right-handed so i do most of house work with my right hand and i noticed that sometines i feel that odd itch if i don't wash my hands thoroughly and some chemicals residue are left under the ring band, then i take the ring off, wash well both the ring and the hands, and apply a hand cream, it works for me. Could be the case for you?


----------



## Real Authentication

Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> I wear my wedding ring on my right hand all the time, and i am right-handed so i do most of house work with my right hand and i noticed that sometines i feel that odd itch if i don't wash my hands thoroughly and some chemicals residue are left under the ring band, then i take the ring off, wash well both the ring and the hands, and apply a hand cream, it works for me. Could be the case for you?



Hi ksuromax!  I am cracking up rereading my post and my typos!!  Ringer finger.....HA! 
Thank you for your insight.  I am left-handed, btw and I wore my rings for three years with no problem, and then, BAM, red, itchy swollen ring finger.  I actually went to a dermatologist a couple of years ago to ask about it and she said is was pretty common and was due to moisture trapped between the skin and the rings.  I try very hard to keep everything dry, but sometimes when it flares up I switch my rings to my right hand until it clears up.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Hi ksuromax!  I am cracking up rereading my post and my typos!!  Ringer finger.....HA!
> Thank you for your insight.  I am left-handed, btw and I wore my rings for three years with no problem, and then, BAM, red, itchy swollen ring finger.  I actually went to a dermatologist a couple of years ago to ask about it and she said is was pretty common and was due to moisture trapped between the skin and the rings.  I try very hard to keep everything dry, but sometimes when it flares up I switch my rings to my right hand until it clears up.


Yes, moisture is the second culprit - wet skin is more exposed to chemicals left/stuck under the ring band. 
I do have gloves, but in too many cases it just a waste of time, if you want to wash one plate, or cup, you won't put the gloves on, will you? But this could be well enough to cause the irritation.....


----------



## ksuromax

My black friday haul, could not resist these beauties  
and this is how i will wear them - with my silver Pillow, for a festive mood  the bells already jingle in my head


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> My black friday haul, could not resist these beauties
> and this is how i will wear them - with my silver Pillow, for a festive mood  the bells already jingle in my head



Stunning and festive silver!!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> My black friday haul, could not resist these beauties
> and this is how i will wear them - with my silver Pillow, for a festive mood  the bells already jingle in my head



Beautiful pairing!  So festive and dazzling!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Stunning and festive silver!!!





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful pairing!  So festive and dazzling!


thank you dearly


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> My black friday haul, could not resist these beauties
> and this is how i will wear them - with my silver Pillow, for a festive mood  the bells already jingle in my head


look at those super sweet "tootsies" (feet)...they look so comfy AND pretty! You look nice w/ anklets jewelry too! I do indeed love your Pillow bag, Ms BV Rockstar Queenie!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> look at those super sweet "tootsies" (feet)...they look so comfy AND pretty! You look nice w/ anklets jewelry too! I do indeed love your Pillow bag, Ms BV Rockstar Queenie!


Thank you, Miss sweetest compliments-2016


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> My black friday haul, could not resist these beauties
> and this is how i will wear them - with my silver Pillow, for a festive mood  the bells already jingle in my head


Wow these are so gorgeous, awesome finds ksuromax!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Valentino Glamlock [emoji173]️Crossbody style but can double up chain for shoulder & crook of arm wear.
> View attachment 3533370


So beautiful and very classic too!!! Love it, specially the chain!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Monday!  Heading out with my Evelyne and 2 of my H bracelets.
> View attachment 3533319
> View attachment 3533320


Totally love everything!!! You're the queen of accessories, the best collection!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Wow these are so gorgeous, awesome finds ksuromax!!!!


Thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Totally love everything!!! You're the queen of accessories, the best collection!!!



You are a sweetheart, Auvina!!  Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Tuesday with my Evie once again.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my Evie once again.
> View attachment 3534292


Tan looks perfect with jeans!!!  great boho look!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my Evie once again.
> View attachment 3534292



I love this look as much as yesterday's.  I want that skirt.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my Evie once again.
> View attachment 3534292


Cute!!! Lovely outfit, specially the jean jacket!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my Evie once again.
> View attachment 3534292



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]I def need that skirt [emoji173]️️[emoji106][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Thank you, Miss sweetest compliments-2016



[emoji8][emoji8] thank you but you're the same dearest!! Thanks to your swapping straps idea I had a great Bal City day ( posted in other thread) xox


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> So beautiful and very classic too!!! Love it, specially the chain!!!



Thank you darlin' & yes, the chain & studs add that special something to the hjsnlocks nice textured leather[emoji8]Hope all is well "across the pond!"


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]I def need that skirt [emoji173]️️[emoji106][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]





ksuromax said:


> Tan looks perfect with jeans!!!  great boho look!





Iamminda said:


> I love this look as much as yesterday's.  I want that skirt.





Auvina15 said:


> Cute!!! Lovely outfit, specially the jean jacket!



Thanks to all of you, you lovely Bal pals of mine. 
This skirt is Nic + Zoe, btw, from Nordstrom.


----------



## maianh_96

My small but well loved collection  Just added the two LV pieces within the last month, I think I'm newly addicted to SLGs!


----------



## ksuromax

Mulburry regular Alexa in soft buffalo


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Mulburry regular Alexa in soft buffalo
> View attachment 3536069


What a beautiful classic!!!


----------



## Auvina15

maianh_96 said:


> View attachment 3534672
> 
> My small but well loved collection  Just added the two LV pieces within the last month, I think I'm newly addicted to SLGs!


Awesome collection!!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Mulburry regular Alexa in soft buffalo
> View attachment 3536069



Great bag!


----------



## ksuromax

Thanks a lot, girls! I'm going to watch Rugby 7's tomorrow, need a perfect cross-body bag, Alexa had no competition  


Auvina15 said:


> What a beautiful classic!!!





Iamminda said:


> Great bag!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Mulburry regular Alexa in soft buffalo
> View attachment 3536069


mulberry rules!! LOVE! In fact, I'm taking my limited edition mulb Lily out tonight to a special work event so I'll think of you as I carry her!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> mulberry rules!! LOVE! In fact, I'm taking my limited edition mulb Lily out tonight to a special work event so I'll think of you as I carry her!


Deal! 
I'll think of you tomorrow at Rugby tournament!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Mulburry regular Alexa in soft buffalo
> View attachment 3536069



Lovely!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my caviar bronze mini today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my caviar bronze mini today.
> View attachment 3536225



Beautiful mini!  I love all your Cs and can't choose a favorite.  Kinda like I love all your sweaters and can't pick one favorite (maybe top 6? ).


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful mini!  I love all your Cs and can't choose a favorite.  Kinda like I love all your sweaters and can't pick one favorite (maybe top 6? ).



Thank you, IM!  You are too kind.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my caviar bronze mini today.
> View attachment 3536225


always & forever exquisitely put together (ha, as I typed that & said it in my head, it kind of rhymes) Lovely everything DM!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> always & forever exquisitely put together (ha, as I typed that & said it in my head, it kind of rhymes) Lovely everything DM!



Thank you friend!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my caviar bronze mini today.
> View attachment 3536225


This is one of your best outfits I really like, super stylish and so perfect with that C little gem!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> This is one of your best outfits I really like, super stylish and so perfect with that C little gem!!!!



Thank you so much Auvina!!  I wore this Vince sweater for the first time today and love it, it is super soft and cozy.


----------



## ksuromax

Breakfast before Rugby 
Black regular Alexa in soft buffalo


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Breakfast before Rugby
> Black regular Alexa in soft buffalo



Love the look of this bag!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Breakfast before Rugby
> Black regular Alexa in soft buffalo



Looks great!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Breakfast before Rugby
> Black regular Alexa in soft buffalo


So gorgeous!!! Beautiful shot!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Just got another pair of BV flats, really wanted something in this colour, will post mods shots later how they go with my Mulberry Daria in oxblood, should be a perfect match!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Just got another pair of BV flats, really wanted something in this colour, will post mods shots later how they go with my Mulberry Daria in oxblood, should be a perfect match!


Oh yes, they will be perfect w/ your oxblood Mulb Daria! Congrats dearest ksuromax!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Oh yes, they will be perfect w/ your oxblood Mulb Daria! Congrats dearest ksuromax!


Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Just got another pair of BV flats, really wanted something in this colour, will post mods shots later how they go with my Mulberry Daria in oxblood, should be a perfect match!



Absolutely love this color.  Can't wait to see it paired with the Daria.  Congrats K!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Absolutely love this color.  Can't wait to see it paired with the Daria.  Congrats K!


Thank you, Darlin'  
Both are ready for tomorrow, first work day after a long weekend  will post shots tomorrow


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Just got another pair of BV flats, really wanted something in this colour, will post mods shots later how they go with my Mulberry Daria in oxblood, should be a perfect match!



Beautiful color!! Congrats!


----------



## ksuromax

Thank you  


Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful color!! Congrats!


----------



## Kendie26

My Chanel chevron reissue with me heading out to a little party & my girl Kali says hello to y'all [emoji8]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> My Chanel chevron reissue with me heading out to a little party & my girl Kali says hello to y'all [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538583
> View attachment 3538584



You look so chic!! 
Dexter and Walter say good morning, beautiful Kali!


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night with this WOC and my Chloe boots.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> My Chanel chevron reissue with me heading out to a little party & my girl Kali says hello to y'all [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538583
> View attachment 3538584



So elegant!  I forgot you have this one -- was this your first C?  You have too many for me to keep track of (lol).  Hope you had a fun time at the party.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with this WOC and my Chloe boots.
> View attachment 3538587



You look so lovely!  Beautiful WOC and those boots are tres sexy


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> You look so lovely!  Beautiful WOC and those boots are tres sexy



Thank you IM!


----------



## Dextersmom

Going out with this little firecracker today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Going out with this little firecracker today.
> View attachment 3538664



Miss Red Hot


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Going out with this little firecracker today.
> View attachment 3538664


LOVE....what is possibly better than black & white w/ that fabulous pop of red?!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> So elegant!  I forgot you have this one -- was this your first C?  You have too many for me to keep track of (lol).  Hope you had a fun time at the party.





Dextersmom said:


> You look so chic!!
> Dexter and Walter say good morning, beautiful Kali!


Merci my beauties!!! I actually think my dear cat Kali looked more elegant than the bag (haha!) No, this was not my first chanel iamminda...BUT, it was my first NON BLACK chanel bag!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> LOVE....what is possibly better than black & white w/ that fabulous pop of red?!!!





Iamminda said:


> Miss Red Hot



Thank you both!!


----------



## ksuromax

Wearing my new Bottega Veneta flats in barolo with my lovely Mulberry Daria hobo is oxblood, perfectly matching couple  accented by a Bal flou bracelet 
(in the morning sun and in the shade)


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Wearing my new Bottega Veneta flats in barolo with my lovely Mulberry Daria hobo is oxblood, perfectly matching couple  accented by a Bal flou bracelet
> (in the morning sun and in the shade)



Gorgeous times two.   Your hobo and flats are even more beautiful in the sunlight.  Wow.  Perfect pairing indeed.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous times two.   Your hobo and flats are even more beautiful in the sunlight.  Wow.  Perfect pairing indeed.


Thank you  
i like that both have same undertones and look well "married" in both, the sunlight and shade


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Wearing my new Bottega Veneta flats in barolo with my lovely Mulberry Daria hobo is oxblood, perfectly matching couple  accented by a Bal flou bracelet
> (in the morning sun and in the shade)


Wow, the pic in sunshine shows the true beauty of Mulb's oxblood color....a very special color & pairing of bag & shoes my dear!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Wearing my new Bottega Veneta flats in barolo with my lovely Mulberry Daria hobo is oxblood, perfectly matching couple  accented by a Bal flou bracelet
> (in the morning sun and in the shade)



What a truly beautiful color!!


----------



## Dextersmom

225 Reissue on this Monday....and a shot I took last night walking on the beach that was so pretty I had to share with you.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> 225 Reissue on this Monday....and a shot I took last night walking on the beach that was so pretty I had to share with you.
> View attachment 3539487
> View attachment 3539489


Simply stunning!! Both, the bag and the beach!


----------



## ksuromax

Thank you


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> 225 Reissue on this Monday....and a shot I took last night walking on the beach that was so pretty I had to share with you.
> View attachment 3539487
> View attachment 3539489


I ditto ksuromax....pretty everything!


----------



## Kendie26

Out w/my Chanel Boy [emoji173]️️


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Out w/my Chanel Boy [emoji173]️️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539529


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Out w/my Chanel Boy [emoji173]️️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539529



This one is super gorgeous!  I really like like like this one.  I should not be looking at yours and DM's beautiful Cs when I don't have the purse fund to get one .  Good thing I have such good will power (haha).


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> 225 Reissue on this Monday....and a shot I took last night walking on the beach that was so pretty I had to share with you.
> View attachment 3539487
> View attachment 3539489



You gorgeous girls You (aka DM and her 225 Reissue).  Another lovely sweater!  Thanks for sharing the picture of that beautiful sunset!  Stunning view.


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


>





Iamminda said:


> This one is super gorgeous!  I really like like like this one.  I should not be looking at yours and DM's beautiful Cs when I don't have the purse fund to get one .  Good thing I have such good will power (haha).


thanks sweeties....ksuromax, the love eyes emoji always makes me laugh!
thanks iamminda~he ("boy" bag) is very handsome in person (imho)....dare i/we try to enable you in the future?!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> You gorgeous girls You (aka DM and her 225 Reissue).  Another lovely sweater!  Thanks for sharing the picture of that beautiful sunset!  Stunning view.





ksuromax said:


> Simply stunning!! Both, the bag and the beach!





Kendie26 said:


> I ditto ksuromax....pretty everything!



Thank you so much, lovely ladies!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Out w/my Chanel Boy [emoji173]️️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539529



The coolest Boy of all time!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> The coolest Boy of all time!!


Thanks kindly girlfriend....as is your chevron reissue!!!


----------



## Iamminda

I should tell my DH -- this Boy Toy from Chanel or a real boy toy?   And see what he has to say.  LOL



Kendie26 said:


> thanks sweeties....ksuromax, the love eyes emoji always makes me laugh!
> thanks iamminda~he ("boy" bag) is very handsome in person (imho)....dare i/we try to enable you in the future?!!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> I should tell my DH -- this Boy Toy from Chanel or a real boy toy?   And see what he has to say.  LOL


Now YOU ARE TALKING WOMAN!!! HAHAHAHA, you crack me up!! No doubt your DH will jump to find you a "proper" Boy (bag, that is)


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> 225 Reissue on this Monday....and a shot I took last night walking on the beach that was so pretty I had to share with you.
> View attachment 3539487
> View attachment 3539489


Love this classic piece, my fav at all time!!! What an awesome view, great shot DM!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Out w/my Chanel Boy [emoji173]️️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539529


This is a coolest and most handsome boy I've seen !!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Love this classic piece, my fav at all time!!! What an awesome view, great shot DM!!



Thank you so much Auvina!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> This is a coolest and most handsome boy I've seen !!!!


thanks dear Auvina....I humbly agree ...he is a unique & rare Boy! xox


----------



## Dextersmom

My December purchase starts with an H...


----------



## Dextersmom

A hint.


----------



## Dextersmom

Here she is.  Debuting my new Hermes Evelyne PM in Rouge Tomate today.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Here she is.  Debuting my new Hermes Evelyne PM in Rouge Tomate today.
> View attachment 3541581
> View attachment 3541582
> View attachment 3541583
> View attachment 3541585


Yayyyyy huge congratulations to you Dextersmom!!!! Wow the color is so gorgeous, will be sure brighten the winter. Love all your Evies btw, looks so perfect on you, plus the style is so chic, cute and functional!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dear DM, what a great bag to roung up the year!! Very beautiful colour!  
how far is this red from your mini red?


----------



## Stacey D

Dextersmom said:


> Here she is.  Debuting my new Hermes Evelyne PM in Rouge Tomate today.
> View attachment 3541581
> View attachment 3541582
> View attachment 3541583
> View attachment 3541585


Beautiful bag! Love the color.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Here she is.  Debuting my new Hermes Evelyne PM in Rouge Tomate today.
> View attachment 3541581
> View attachment 3541582
> View attachment 3541583
> View attachment 3541585



Absolutely divinely beautiful!!!  Big Congrats!  It looks fabulous on you.  I love this red so much!  It's a great pop of color but also goes with everything.  This is just the perfect bag.  Enjoy!


----------



## Stacey D

BlondieJ said:


> I feel a little bit guilty for getting this, but i *have* wanted it for a long time (over a year)


This is extremely beautiful.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Absolutely divinely beautiful!!!  Big Congrats!  It looks fabulous on you.  I love this red so much!  It's a great pop of color but also goes with everything.  This is just the perfect bag.  Enjoy!





Auvina15 said:


> Yayyyyy huge congratulations to you Dextersmom!!!! Wow the color is so gorgeous, will be sure brighten the winter. Love all your Evies btw, looks so perfect on you, plus the style is so chic, cute and functional!!!





ksuromax said:


> Dear DM, what a great bag to roung up the year!! Very beautiful colour!
> how far is this red from your mini red?





Stacey D said:


> Beautiful bag! Love the color.



Thank you all so much!!! 

Ksuromax, if you mean my Chanel red mini, the Chanel has more orange in it than this red.  If you are referring to my Bougainvillea mini Evelyne, that baby is on the pinker side.  This beauty is a really happy, bright and juicy tomato red.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you all so much!!!
> 
> Ksuromax, if you mean my Chanel red mini, the Chanel has more orange in it than this red.  If you are referring to my Bougainvillea mini Evelyne, that baby is on the pinker side.  This beauty is a really happy, bright and juicy tomato red.


Yes, i meant the mini Eve, i remember that was pinky baby, but this new one (on my screen) looks pinkish red thus the question  
When you have time, please take a snap of them side by side in day light, would be curious to see the cross ref
Enjoy in good health, this style suits you!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Here she is.  Debuting my new Hermes Evelyne PM in Rouge Tomate today.
> View attachment 3541581
> View attachment 3541582
> View attachment 3541583
> View attachment 3541585


Another FANTASTIC Evie on you...this one is my fave color (I think!) On my screen it looks slightly blue red but any way you slice it, it's a BEAUTIFUL tomato red!!! COngrats dearest & this style on you just looks killer chic!


----------



## ksuromax

Heading to a wine testing party  head-to-toes in BV including earrings, bracelet and necklace  I am obsessed, I know


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Heading to a wine testing party  head-to-toes in BV including earrings, bracelet and necklace  I am obsessed, I know



Love your head-to-toe look!  Go you BV girl you  .


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Love your head-to-toe look!  Go you BV girl you  .


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Another FANTASTIC Evie on you...this one is my fave color (I think!) On my screen it looks slightly blue red but any way you slice it, it's a BEAUTIFUL tomato red!!! COngrats dearest & this style on you just looks killer chic!



Thank you so much, my friend!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Heading to a wine testing party  head-to-toes in BV including earrings, bracelet and necklace  I am obsessed, I know



You look great!!  I LOVE the silver!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Heading to a wine testing party  head-to-toes in BV including earrings, bracelet and necklace  I am obsessed, I know


I LOVE your BV pillow bag....I'd like to rest my head on it (haha)...so sweet with your pretty dressed feet!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Mini Square here...with my workhorse Black RH City in the background.

Hi Ladies!!! I miss all of you, I have been really really busy with work but rest assured i have been stalking all your fab bags and outfits and "liking them to death" ![emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

rx4dsoul said:


> Mini Square here...with my workhorse Black RH City in the background.
> 
> Hi Ladies!!! I miss all of you, I have been really really busy with work but rest assured i have been stalking all your fab bags and outfits and "liking them to death" ![emoji8][emoji8]



rx!!!! You have seriously been MIA BIGTIME!!! You look amazing!!! Love [emoji173]️ [emoji7][emoji173]️️[emoji7][emoji173]️️your mini! Hope all is well![emoji253]


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kendie26 said:


> rx!!!! You have seriously been MIA BIGTIME!!! You look amazing!!! Love [emoji173]️ [emoji7][emoji173]️️[emoji7][emoji173]️️your mini! Hope all is well![emoji253]


Thank you Kendie dear! The Holidays are here and its been work and party and some more work (thankfully it will be more parties already next week)! I hope you are well too.


----------



## Iamminda

Beautiful bag!  You (and your gorgeous pics) have been missed .  



rx4dsoul said:


> Mini Square here...with my workhorse Black RH City in the background.
> 
> Hi Ladies!!! I miss all of you, I have been really really busy with work but rest assured i have been stalking all your fab bags and outfits and "liking them to death" ![emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Dextersmom

You look gorgeous, rx and I ADORE your mini!!! 

QUOTE="rx4dsoul, post: 30874057, member: 345205"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mini Square here...with my workhorse Black RH City in the background.

Hi Ladies!!! I miss all of you, I have been really really busy with work but rest assured i have been stalking all your fab bags and outfits and "liking them to death" ![emoji8][emoji8][/QUOTE]


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Heading to a wine testing party  head-to-toes in BV including earrings, bracelet and necklace  I am obsessed, I know


Wow I love your entire looks!!! The BV metallic shade is seriously tdf. "Wine testing party" sounds awesome to me!!! Hope u had some fun there girl!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

rx4dsoul said:


> Mini Square here...with my workhorse Black RH City in the background.
> 
> Hi Ladies!!! I miss all of you, I have been really really busy with work but rest assured i have been stalking all your fab bags and outfits and "liking them to death" ![emoji8][emoji8]


Totally love everything, so gorgeous!!! Hope you have more rest for holiday season!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my Rouge Tomate Evie today and I took a side by side with my Bougainvillea mini this morning.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Rouge Tomate Evie today and I took a side by side with my Bougainvillea mini this morning.
> View attachment 3544161
> View attachment 3544162



Looks gorgeous on you!  Great comparison shot with Ms Mini.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Rouge Tomate Evie today and I took a side by side with my Bougainvillea mini this morning.
> View attachment 3544161
> View attachment 3544162


Very pretty!!! Love them both, the bigger size looks great on you but the mini is so cute!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful bag!  You (and your gorgeous pics) have been missed .


Thank you for your kind words lamminda! [emoji11]


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> You look gorgeous, rx and I ADORE your mini!!!
> 
> QUOTE="rx4dsoul, post: 30874057, member: 345205"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Square here...with my workhorse Black RH City in the background.
> 
> Hi Ladies!!! I miss all of you, I have been really really busy with work but rest assured i have been stalking all your fab bags and outfits and "liking them to death" ![emoji8][emoji8]


[/QUOTE]
Thank you Dextersmom! You have quite a collection ...ive been drooling over your Chanels too. 

In fact the ladies here seem to be dabbling a lot in Chanel, BV etc and its funny how this thread moves along like crazy and we are in the Bal forum LOL 
I know though we will forever be Bal girls at heart...


----------



## rx4dsoul

Auvina15 said:


> Totally love everything, so gorgeous!!! Hope you have more rest for holiday season!!![emoji813]


Thank you Auvina! I hope so too!!! [emoji9]


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Very pretty!!! Love them both, the bigger size looks great on you but the mini is so cute!!!





Iamminda said:


> Looks gorgeous on you!  Great comparison shot with Ms Mini.



Thank you both!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Wow I love your entire looks!!! The BV metallic shade is seriously tdf. "Wine testing party" sounds awesome to me!!! Hope u had some fun there girl!!!!


Thank you!!  
I am so glad i got them both to wear in pair, they give just right amoung of shine whithout making me look silly  
party was good, too


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Rouge Tomate Evie today and I took a side by side with my Bougainvillea mini this morning.
> View attachment 3544161
> View attachment 3544162


Oh, my! 
I really do love the tomate red, but my heart goes out to your cute mini!!! 
I'd be totally torn if i had to choose between the two  great bags, dear DM! Wear them in good health!


----------



## Livia1

Dextersmom said:


> Here she is.  Debuting my new Hermes Evelyne PM in Rouge Tomate today.
> View attachment 3541581
> View attachment 3541582
> View attachment 3541583
> View attachment 3541585



Gorgeous pop of red 
Many congrats.


----------



## Kendie26

Hi Bal friends[emoji4]After months of torturing myself debating whether or not to try a Chanel WOC, I bit the bullet & bought this as my " to me, from me birthday treat" & so glad I did! Love chevron & dark silver color~a gorgeous grey neutral with a slight sheen.
	

		
			
		

		
	




It's still dark outside here but will post mod later, outdoor shot to show true color.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Hi Bal friends[emoji4]After months of torturing myself debating whether or not to try a Chanel WOC, I bit the bullet & bought this as my " to me, from me birthday treat" & so glad I did! Love chevron & dark silver color~a gorgeous grey neutral with a slight sheen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544633
> View attachment 3544634
> 
> It's still dark outside here but will post mod later, outdoor shot to show true color.


lovely cutie, K! enjoy!


----------



## Dextersmom

Livia1 said:


> Gorgeous pop of red
> Many congrats.





ksuromax said:


> Oh, my!
> I really do love the tomate red, but my heart goes out to your cute mini!!!
> I'd be totally torn if i had to choose between the two  great bags, dear DM! Wear them in good health!



Thank you both!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Hi Bal friends[emoji4]After months of torturing myself debating whether or not to try a Chanel WOC, I bit the bullet & bought this as my " to me, from me birthday treat" & so glad I did! Love chevron & dark silver color~a gorgeous grey neutral with a slight sheen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544633
> View attachment 3544634
> 
> It's still dark outside here but will post mod later, outdoor shot to show true color.



So lovely!!!  Welcome to the WOC club!!  You chose a special beauty and I am super thrilled for you, my friend!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Hi Bal friends[emoji4]After months of torturing myself debating whether or not to try a Chanel WOC, I bit the bullet & bought this as my " to me, from me birthday treat" & so glad I did! Love chevron & dark silver color~a gorgeous grey neutral with a slight sheen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544633
> View attachment 3544634
> 
> It's still dark outside here but will post mod later, outdoor shot to show true color.



Congrats on this gorgeous cutie K!  You have chosen well.  Can't wait to see more pictures and mod shots.  You most certainly deserve this from-me-to-me BD treat.  Enjoy!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kendie26 said:


> Hi Bal friends[emoji4]After months of torturing myself debating whether or not to try a Chanel WOC, I bit the bullet & bought this as my " to me, from me birthday treat" & so glad I did! Love chevron & dark silver color~a gorgeous grey neutral with a slight sheen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544633
> View attachment 3544634
> 
> It's still dark outside here but will post mod later, outdoor shot to show true color.


Wow !!! Thats a gorgeours piece Kendie...perfect for the holidays!


----------



## oliviamaurice

I am really happy! Finally I got it today.


----------



## Iamminda

oliviamaurice said:


> I am really happy! Finally I got it today.
> View attachment 3545008



Congrats on this beauty, OM!  I really like the detailing on this one.  Enjoy!


----------



## oliviamaurice

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this beauty, OM!  I really like the detailing on this one.  Enjoy!


Thanks Iamminda. I was totally obsessed with Bals so now I feel kind of good to get away from Bals for a while.


----------



## Kendie26

oliviamaurice said:


> I am really happy! Finally I got it today.
> View attachment 3545008



[emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji322]Congrats!! Mulberry was my 2nd major love/obsession after Bal. Your Cara is a beauty!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> lovely cutie, K! enjoy!





Dextersmom said:


> So lovely!!!  Welcome to the WOC club!!  You chose a special beauty and I am super thrilled for you, my friend!





Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this gorgeous cutie K!  You have chosen well.  Can't wait to see more pictures and mod shots.  You most certainly deserve this from-me-to-me BD treat.  Enjoy!





rx4dsoul said:


> Wow !!! Thats a gorgeours piece Kendie...perfect for the holidays!



Thank you my lovelies! I'm excited for this WOC (as I tortured DM with many questions about WOCs beforehand! Thank you again DM[emoji8]).. its way better than I anticipated so I'm thrilled I took a risk buying one because I def love it!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you my lovelies! I'm excited for this WOC (as I tortured DM with many questions about WOCs beforehand! Thank you again DM[emoji8]).. its way better than I anticipated so I'm thrilled I took a risk buying one because I def love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545434


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you my lovelies! I'm excited for this WOC (as I tortured DM with many questions about WOCs beforehand! Thank you again DM[emoji8]).. its way better than I anticipated so I'm thrilled I took a risk buying one because I def love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545434



Looks just lovely on you!  Glad you are enjoying this beauty!


----------



## Dextersmom

Wore my fuchsia WOC to a neighbor's holiday party last night.


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 to do a little shopping with this mini.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545656
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to do a little shopping with this mini.



You look great!  Hope you had fun shoppping


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545656
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to do a little shopping with this mini.





Dextersmom said:


>





Iamminda said:


> Looks just lovely on you!  Glad you are enjoying this beauty!


Thank you again my sweeties.....OMG DM, that cream/white sweater is THE SWEETEST most adorbs sweater EVER...LOVE ....looking fab!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545656
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to do a little shopping with this mini. [emoji813]


So many beautiful pieces...and you wear them well!!! 

Im enjoying the beautiful non-traditional WOCS here.


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> So many beautiful pieces...and you wear them well!!!
> 
> Im enjoying the beautiful non-traditional WOCS here.





Iamminda said:


> You look great!  Hope you had fun shoppping





Kendie26 said:


> Thank you again my sweeties.....OMG DM, that cream/white sweater is THE SWEETEST most adorbs sweater EVER...LOVE ....looking fab!



Thank you, my sweet Bal friends!!! 
Kendie - this sweater is from Anthropologie.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545656
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to do a little shopping with this mini.


Just beautiful!!!! Liked the others, I love love your sweater DM!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Hi Bal friends[emoji4]After months of torturing myself debating whether or not to try a Chanel WOC, I bit the bullet & bought this as my " to me, from me birthday treat" & so glad I did! Love chevron & dark silver color~a gorgeous grey neutral with a slight sheen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544633
> View attachment 3544634
> 
> It's still dark outside here but will post mod later, outdoor shot to show true color.


Wow you did it again Kendie!!!! Another gorgeous unique C gem, totally love. You're so so lucky having quite a few rare unique C pieces, I really adore your collection! Major congratulations, enjoy your beauties in your best of happiness!!!


----------



## Auvina15

oliviamaurice said:


> I am really happy! Finally I got it today.
> View attachment 3545008


So lovely!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you my lovelies! I'm excited for this WOC (as I tortured DM with many questions about WOCs beforehand! Thank you again DM[emoji8]).. its way better than I anticipated so I'm thrilled I took a risk buying one because I def love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545434


Oh my.... it's so perfect on you!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Wore my fuchsia WOC to a neighbor's holiday party last night.
> View attachment 3545615


So so pretty DM!!! Gorgeous everything, your C, your dress.... big LOVE!!!!


----------



## Just Violet

First time for me posting in this thread and i am glad to show you my very first Hemes Clic Clac!!! (Birthday gift from hubby)


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> First time for me posting in this thread and i am glad to show you my very first Hemes Clic Clac!!! (Birthday gift from hubby)
> View attachment 3546235


gasp! So GORGEOUS Just Violet! OMG Happy Happy Birthday sweet woman!! (are you a Sagittarian too?) Can't wait to see this beauty, & if you stack it with all of your other fine arm candy!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Wow you did it again Kendie!!!! Another gorgeous unique C gem, totally love. You're so so lucky having quite a few rare unique C pieces, I really adore your collection! Major congratulations, enjoy your beauties in your best of happiness!!!





Auvina15 said:


> Oh my.... it's so perfect on you!!!!


Aw Auvina, dear LoveBug, you are just the sweetest gal....many kind thanks for your overly generous compliments! I always LOVE seeing YOUR gems. Smooches!


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> gasp! So GORGEOUS Just Violet! OMG Happy Happy Birthday sweet woman!! (are you a Sagittarian too?) Can't wait to see this beauty, & if you stack it with all of your other fine arm candy!



Thank you very much sweet girl!!! Yes i am a Sagittarian (7th December)[emoji111]️ I think i will post an armparty pic soon because i have yet planned the matchy matchy combo [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## rx4dsoul

Just Violet said:


> First time for me posting in this thread and i am glad to show you my very first Hemes Clic Clac!!! (Birthday gift from hubby)
> View attachment 3546235


Happy Birthday dear!!! What a fab husband and gift ! [emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

Just Violet said:


> First time for me posting in this thread and i am glad to show you my very first Hemes Clic Clac!!! (Birthday gift from hubby)
> View attachment 3546235


great statement piece!! wear it in good health! 
Happy birthday, obviously you are being spoilt  and have a fab day!!


----------



## Just Violet

ksuromax said:


> great statement piece!! wear it in good health!
> Happy birthday, obviously you are being spoilt  and have a fab day!!





rx4dsoul said:


> Happy Birthday dear!!! What a fab husband and gift ! [emoji7]



Thanks gals❣️❣️❣️it has been definitely a great bday[emoji111]️


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> First time for me posting in this thread and i am glad to show you my very first Hemes Clic Clac!!! (Birthday gift from hubby)
> View attachment 3546235



Beautiful gift -- your DH did well .  Can't wait to see it on you.


----------



## Just Violet

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful gift -- your DH did well .  Can't wait to see it on you.



Thank you dearest!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Just Violet said:


> First time for me posting in this thread and i am glad to show you my very first Hemes Clic Clac!!! (Birthday gift from hubby)
> View attachment 3546235


Woa what a gorgeous statement piece!!! Happy belated birthday! Your hubby is so sweet, very happy for you!!!


----------



## Just Violet

Auvina15 said:


> Woa what a gorgeous statement piece!!! Happy belated birthday! Your hubby is so sweet, very happy for you!!!



Thank you!!! He's been so good in choosing it


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> So so pretty DM!!! Gorgeous everything, your C, your dress.... big LOVE!!!!





Auvina15 said:


> Just beautiful!!!! Liked the others, I love love your sweater DM!!!



You are so sweet, Auvina!! Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> First time for me posting in this thread and i am glad to show you my very first Hemes Clic Clac!!! (Birthday gift from hubby)
> View attachment 3546235



I LOVE it, JV!!  It is stunning and Happy Birthday!


----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> I LOVE it, JV!!  It is stunning and Happy Birthday!



Thank you very much


----------



## Dextersmom

Gold Evie today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Gold Evie today.
> View attachment 3546575
> View attachment 3546576


Love this golden girl basking in the sunlight!  And your top and scarf are so pretty together.


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Thank you very much sweet girl!!! Yes i am a Sagittarian (7th December)[emoji111]️ I think i will post an armparty pic soon because i have yet planned the matchy matchy combo [emoji23][emoji23]


yay, would love to see it...I LOVE ALL your pics, Ms Creative photographer, you.......my fellow Sagittarian!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Love this golden girl basking in the sunlight!  And your top and scarf are so pretty together.



Thank you IM!


----------



## Dextersmom

Rose Beige Disco today.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Rose Beige Disco today.
> View attachment 3548333


Great look, DM! Love this cutie of yours


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Great look, DM! Love this cutie of yours



Thank you sweetie!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Rose Beige Disco today.
> View attachment 3548333



What a cute bag!  You look so pretty in this blue (and in pretty much every color under the sun  ).


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Rose Beige Disco today. [emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548333


Ive been admiring your flats! Im always on the lookout for comfy and neutral flats...mind sharing where you scored this lovely pair dear DM?


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> What a cute bag!  You look so pretty in this blue (and in pretty much every color under the sun  ).



Thank you, as always, my lovely IM!


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> Ive been admiring your flats! Im always on the lookout for comfy and neutral flats...mind sharing where you scored this lovely pair dear DM?



Thank you rx!!  These are Sam Edelman Felicia ballet flats and I can't even tell you how many pairs I have!  The price is right, around $100, they are cushiony and comfy all day long and the quality is good.  I buy them at Nordstrom and I go 1/2 size up in these. This particular color is called oatmeal suede and they are on sale right now for $69.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Gold Evie today.
> View attachment 3546575
> View attachment 3546576


BREATHTAKING!!!!! Oh my I love love the golden shade under the sunlight!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Rose Beige Disco today.
> View attachment 3548333


I haven't seen your wearing this Gucci disco for awhile!!! Love it, so chic!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> I haven't seen your wearing this Gucci disco for awhile!!! Love it, so chic!!!





Auvina15 said:


> BREATHTAKING!!!!! Oh my I love love the golden shade under the sunlight!!!!



Auvina, thank you so much for your compliments!!  You are right, for some reason I use my Disco's more in the summer time, but today the mood struck me.


----------



## ksuromax

BV Medium Veneta in Carmino and slipons in Barolo


----------



## j19

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my baby H today.
> View attachment 3520359


Love this!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Medium Veneta in Carmino and slipons in Barolo



Beautiful!  Love this vibrant red.  Really liking all your BVs.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful!  Love this vibrant red.  Really liking all your BVs.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Rose Beige Disco today.
> View attachment 3548333


the Disco style suits you so well DM...I love this color too (is it a smaller size than your red Disco?) Looks fab!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> the Disco style suits you so well DM...I love this color too (is it a smaller size than your red Disco?) Looks fab!



Thanks Kendie!!  It is identical to the red.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV Medium Veneta in Carmino and slipons in Barolo



Beautiful colors, K!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful colors, K!!


Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out into the rain with this sturdy Prada tote in Bluette.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out into the rain with this sturdy Prada tote in Bluette.
> View attachment 3549811
> View attachment 3549812



Beautiful blue!  Also like your sweater -- I have major sweater envy right now .


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful blue!  Also like your sweater -- I have major sweater envy right now .



Thank you IM!!  Wishing you a lovely weekend!


----------



## Dextersmom

Taking my classic caviar WOC with ghw out for dinner tonight.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you IM!!  Wishing you a lovely weekend!



Thanks DM -- you have a great weekend too.  Just saw your going-out-to-dinner pic -- your sweater is even prettier in this evening shot.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Thanks DM -- you have a great weekend too.  Just saw your going-out-to-dinner pic -- your sweater is even prettier in this evening shot.



Thank you, my friend!!


----------



## Alexa67

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out into the rain with this sturdy Prada tote in Bluette.
> View attachment 3549811
> View attachment 3549812


When I saw this pic I rember that I have the same one. I thought I should thake I out again. I'm thinking about to sell it, but I'm unsure.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Taking my classic caviar WOC with ghw out for dinner tonight.
> View attachment 3550104


Pretty! You look great in red


----------



## Kendie26

Alexa67 said:


> When I saw this pic I rember that I have the same one. I thought I should thake I out again. I'm thinking about to sell it, but I'm unsure.
> View attachment 3550389


Love your entire mod....you look GREAT!


----------



## Alexa67

Kendie26 said:


> Love your entire mod....you look GREAT!


Oh Kendie, you are sooooo kind also when I'm wearing terrible white socks. Have to improve myself if I will make again a mod pic


----------



## Kendie26

Alexa67 said:


> Oh Kendie, you are sooooo kind also when I'm wearing terrible white socks. Have to improve myself if I will make again a mod pic


haha you are so cute/funny....trust me, i/we weren't looking at your white socks (I truly didn't even notice!)...you look FAB!!


----------



## Alexa67

Kendie26 said:


> haha you are so cute/funny....trust me, i/we weren't looking at your white socks (I truly didn't even notice!)...you look FAB!!


Luckily it wore not the self knitted of my mom, believe me these ones would jump in everybodies eyes.Perhaps If I wear them next I should open a thread like show us your funniest and colorfuls outfits


----------



## ksuromax

BV Silver Pillow had fun today


----------



## Iamminda

Alexa67 said:


> When I saw this pic I rember that I have the same one. I thought I should thake I out again. I'm thinking about to sell it, but I'm unsure.
> View attachment 3550389



Beautiful bag as shown by both you and DM.  Good luck deciding on this bag (I know how it is -- why am I not carrying this pretty bag more often? )


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Silver Pillow had fun today



I love this silver cutie.  And what a fun and festive place you must be visiting today!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Pretty! You look great in red



Thank you!!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I love this silver cutie.  And what a fun and festive place you must be visiting today!


It's one of the numerous malls in Dubai, there was Santa on the other side, kids took a couple of pictures with him while i was capturing my bag.... lol


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> It's one of the numerous malls in Dubai, there was Santa on the other side, kids took a couple of pictures with him while i was capturing my bag.... lol



Beautiful spot!  I dread going to the mall right before and after chirstmas (don't have enough stamina to fight the crowd and for a parking space, lol).


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful spot!  I dread going to the mall right before and after chirstmas (don't have enough stamina to fight the crowd and for a parking space, lol).


This one is not THAT crowded, but i'gonna be a daredevil to make it to Dubai Mall, which usually totally packed!  will try to make on a weekday, hope i will find one parking slot reserved for me by Santa


----------



## Dextersmom

Going out with my black lamb mini today.  I love the shiny ruthenium hardware on this baby.


----------



## Heart Star

My new smaller wallet...love love love it! First Fendi for me


----------



## Kendie26

Heart Star said:


> My new smaller wallet...love love love it! First Fendi for me
> View attachment 3550775


Congrats! That's such a cute, fun Fendi monster....a great 1st choice!!


----------



## Iamminda

Heart Star said:


> My new smaller wallet...love love love it! First Fendi for me
> View attachment 3550775



Super cute!  I have seen F's furry poms but not this wallet.  Love it.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Going out with my black lamb mini today.  I love the shiny ruthenium hardware on this baby.
> View attachment 3550768



Beautifully coordinated outift.  Love this blue.  And your mini is just stunning.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautifully coordinated outift.  Love this blue.  And your mini is just stunning.



Thank you IM!!


----------



## solitudelove

Heart Star said:


> My new smaller wallet...love love love it! First Fendi for me
> View attachment 3550775


OMG so adorable!!!!! I love the Fendi monsters!


----------



## Dextersmom

Getting ready to go to a Christmas play with my 225 Reissue and sparkly brooch.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Getting ready to go to a Christmas play with my 225 Reissue and sparkly brooch.
> View attachment 3551327
> View attachment 3551328
> View attachment 3551329



Beautiful look!  I love that soft pink sweater (I know I am repeating myself but I just love what you wear everyday ).  And of course I love your Reissue, brooch and arm candy.  Enjoy the play dear DM.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful look!  I love that soft pink sweater (I know I am repeating myself but I just love what you wear everyday ).  And of course I love your Reissue, brooch and arm candy.  Enjoy the play dear DM.



Thank you, my friend! 
The play was sweet and each year they put on a Christmas themed production, so it is one of our yearly traditions.  Now I am going to get busy in the kitchen making cookies for a little work party tomorrow.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, my friend!
> The play was sweet and each year they put on a Christmas themed production, so it is one of our yearly traditions.  Now I am going to get busy in the kitchen making cookies for a little work party tomorrow.



Glad you enjoyed the play (nice holiday tradition).  Can't wait to see your cookies (and imagine tasting them ).


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Getting ready to go to a Christmas play with my 225 Reissue and sparkly brooch.
> View attachment 3551327
> View attachment 3551328
> View attachment 3551329


pretty everything ,as usual! Love that pink shade on you Dextersmommy!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> pretty everything ,as usual! Love that pink shade on you Dextersmommy!



Thank you Kendie!


----------



## Dextersmom

Using my Rouge Tomate Evie today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Rouge Tomate Evie today.
> View attachment 3552231
> View attachment 3552232



What a beautiful pop of red!   Yep, another day of sweater envy .  I like your sweater.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful pop of red!   Yep, another day of sweater envy .  I like your sweater.



Thank you IM!!  This is one of my new Vince sweaters and it is super cozy!  It was so cold this morning and it kept me warm today.


----------



## Heart Star

Kendie26 said:


> Congrats! That's such a cute, fun Fendi monster....a great 1st choice!!



Thank you! I'm kinda hooked now


----------



## Heart Star

Iamminda said:


> Super cute!  I have seen F's furry poms but not this wallet.  Love it.  Congrats and enjoy!



Thank you Iamminda! I'm loving it so much so far


----------



## Heart Star

solitudelove said:


> OMG so adorable!!!!! I love the Fendi monsters!



Thank you! I love the monsters too!! This one looks a little like a mean owl-monster


----------



## animal 1

Heart Star said:


> My new smaller wallet...love love love it! First Fendi for me
> View attachment 3550775



Omg so adorable!


----------



## ksuromax

Going to meet Santa!


----------



## ksuromax

Love! Love! Love! 


Dextersmom said:


> Using my Rouge Tomate Evie today.
> View attachment 3552231
> View attachment 3552232


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you rx!!  These are Sam Edelman Felicia ballet flats and I can't even tell you how many pairs I have!  The price is right, around $100, they are cushiony and comfy all day long and the quality is good.  I buy them at Nordstrom and I go 1/2 size up in these. This particular color is called oatmeal suede and they are on sale right now for $69. [emoji813][emoji813]


Thank you so much DM...
(Now off to stalk the shoes online...)


----------



## rx4dsoul

ksuromax said:


> BV Medium Veneta in Carmino and slipons in Barolo


Looovvvve the red ...so in for the season!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out into the rain with this sturdy Prada tote in Bluette. [emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3549811
> View attachment 3549812


Digging your superstars!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> Digging your superstars!!!





ksuromax said:


> Love! Love! Love!



Thank you k & rx!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Going to meet Santa!



That really is a special little stunner and so versatile!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Going to meet Santa!



I truly love this pairing.  Hope you had a fun visit with Santa


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Going to meet Santa!


So beautiful combo!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Rouge Tomate Evie today.
> View attachment 3552231
> View attachment 3552232


Wow it is so so gorgeous!!! I really love your outfit too DM!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Wow it is so so gorgeous!!! I really love your outfit too DM!



Thank you again Auvina!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Red Gucci Disco today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Red Gucci Disco today.
> View attachment 3553721



Beautiful, my disco queen .


----------



## Heart Star

animal 1 said:


> Omg so adorable!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Red Gucci Disco today.
> View attachment 3553721


Totally love everything in this pic!!! The Gucci classic piece, the sweater, the flats  yes,  the "IT"s!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Totally love everything in this pic!!! The Gucci classic piece, the sweater, the flats  yes,  the "IT"s!!!





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful, my disco queen .



Thank you Auvina and IM!!  You are both beyond sweet!


----------



## Dextersmom

I am out in the rain with my caviar bronze mini and Aquatalia 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  weatherproof booties today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I am out in the rain with my caviar bronze mini and Aquatalia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554621
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weatherproof booties today.



A lovely way to brave the rain!  The week is almost over, DM -- yeah!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> I am out in the rain with my caviar bronze mini and Aquatalia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554621
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weatherproof booties today.


Just ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Just ADORABLE!!!





Iamminda said:


> A lovely way to brave the rain!  The week is almost over, DM -- yeah!!



Thank you Auvina and IM!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> I am out in the rain with my caviar bronze mini and Aquatalia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554621
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weatherproof booties today.


sweet & pretty as ever (you are brave taking your mini out in the rain....I'm not sure I'm that brave yet!!)


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> sweet & pretty as ever (you are brave taking your mini out in the rain....I'm not sure I'm that brave yet!!)



Thank you Kendie and when I say rain, in San Diego, it is really just drizzle, not serious rain. The caviar leather is very sturdy and I definitely wouldn't bring my lambskin bags out in bad weather. Hope you are almost done/done with your work trip.  Today is my last day of work for 2 weeks and I am running late (due to being on TPF), so off I go!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you Kendie and when I say rain, in San Diego, it is really just drizzle, not serious rain. The caviar leather is very sturdy and I definitely wouldn't bring my lambskin bags out in bad weather. Hope you are almost done/done with your work trip.  Today is my last day of work for 2 weeks and I am running late (due to being on TPF), so off I go!



Enjoy your time off dearest! I just got home & you know what was waiting for me? [emoji7]She arrived yesterday so I had to take pics immediately, as I jump for joy! My new light pink mini chevron w/aged gold HW (didn't take protective wrap off yet) I'm wearing crappy black sweats but the scarf I had on was so close in color to this bag that I felt the need to try a mod! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Merry Christmas /Happy Hanukkah/Holidays to all you wonderful Bal friends! 
	

		
			
		

		
	






The Chanel Christmas wrapping done at boutique was so pretty & my girl Kitty Kali is sending hello to y'all!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Enjoy your time off dearest! I just got home & you know what was waiting for me? [emoji7]She arrived yesterday so I had to take pics immediately, as I jump for joy! My new light pink mini chevron w/aged gold HW (didn't take protective wrap off yet) I'm wearing crappy black sweats but the scarf I had on was so close in color to this bag that I felt the need to try a mod!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555528
> 
> Merry Christmas /Happy Hanukkah/Holidays to all you wonderful Bal friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555523
> View attachment 3555524
> View attachment 3555525
> View attachment 3555526
> 
> The Chanel Christmas wrapping done at boutique was so pretty & my girl Kitty Kali is sending hello to y'all!



Oh my!!  A PINK Chanel? That is like pink heaven.  I guess Santa has been real good to you this year . Congrats and enjoy.  Happy Holidays K!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Enjoy your time off dearest! I just got home & you know what was waiting for me? [emoji7]She arrived yesterday so I had to take pics immediately, as I jump for joy! My new light pink mini chevron w/aged gold HW (didn't take protective wrap off yet) I'm wearing crappy black sweats but the scarf I had on was so close in color to this bag that I felt the need to try a mod!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555528
> 
> Merry Christmas /Happy Hanukkah/Holidays to all you wonderful Bal friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555523
> View attachment 3555524
> View attachment 3555525
> View attachment 3555526
> 
> The Chanel Christmas wrapping done at boutique was so pretty & my girl Kitty Kali is sending hello to y'all!


So cute!!!! Enjoy your new beauty and happy holidays!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> I am out in the rain with my caviar bronze mini and Aquatalia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554621
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weatherproof booties today.


 nice look and i like your boots!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Enjoy your time off dearest! I just got home & you know what was waiting for me? [emoji7]She arrived yesterday so I had to take pics immediately, as I jump for joy! My new light pink mini chevron w/aged gold HW (didn't take protective wrap off yet) I'm wearing crappy black sweats but the scarf I had on was so close in color to this bag that I felt the need to try a mod!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555528
> 
> Merry Christmas /Happy Hanukkah/Holidays to all you wonderful Bal friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555523
> View attachment 3555524
> View attachment 3555525
> View attachment 3555526
> 
> The Chanel Christmas wrapping done at boutique was so pretty & my girl Kitty Kali is sending hello to y'all!



Kendie, you, your new pink chevron lovely and Kali all look very beautiful!!!  I'm glad you are home, safe and sound.  I am so happy for you and wish you a relaxing and wonderful holiday!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> nice look and i like your boots!



Thank you ksuromax!


----------



## Dextersmom

I used my very practical and colorful Gucci Tian 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 tote today, my last day of work for 2 whole weeks!!!  Wishing you all a wonderful holiday season!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I used my very practical and colorful Gucci Tian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555749
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tote today, my last day of work for 2 whole weeks!!!  Wishing you all a wonderful holiday season!!!



Yeah!  DM is off work the rest of the year (lol).  Looking lovely.  Beautiful tote. Love your cozy vest!  (Am out of town but can't stay away from this thread at least during the first leg of my trip -- don't want to miss all the lovely eye candy).  Happy Holidays dear DM .


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Yeah!  DM is off work the rest of the year (lol).  Looking lovely.  Beautiful tote. Love your cozy vest!  (Am out of town but can't stay away from this thread at least during the first leg of my trip -- don't want to miss all the lovely eye candy).  Happy Holidays dear DM .



Thank you, my beautiful and kind friend!!  Have a safe and wonderful holiday!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Enjoy your time off dearest! I just got home & you know what was waiting for me? [emoji7]She arrived yesterday so I had to take pics immediately, as I jump for joy! My new light pink mini chevron w/aged gold HW (didn't take protective wrap off yet) I'm wearing crappy black sweats but the scarf I had on was so close in color to this bag that I felt the need to try a mod!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555528
> 
> Merry Christmas /Happy Hanukkah/Holidays to all you wonderful Bal friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555523
> View attachment 3555524
> View attachment 3555525
> View attachment 3555526
> 
> The Chanel Christmas wrapping done at boutique was so pretty & my girl Kitty Kali is sending hello to y'all!


Wow wow another Chanel beauty for Kendie in 2016..... what a wonderful year!! Major congrats to my dear Kendie!!!! This is a fantastic pink, so gorgeous and very neutral, will definitely be easy to match with any colors  of your outfits, super cute!!!! Not to mention your little kitty is so adorable! Happy Holidays to you and your family!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> I used my very practical and colorful Gucci Tian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555749
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tote today, my last day of work for 2 whole weeks!!!  Wishing you all a wonderful holiday season!!!


Very pretty!!! I really adore the Gucci Tian collection. Happy Holidays to you and your family DM!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Wow wow another Chanel beauty for Kendie in 2016..... what a wonderful year!! Major congrats to my dear Kendie!!!! This is a fantastic pink, so gorgeous and very neutral, will definitely be easy to match with any colors  of your outfits, super cute!!!! Not to mention your little kitty is so adorable! Happy Holidays to you and your family!





Iamminda said:


> Oh my!!  A PINK Chanel? That is like pink heaven.  I guess Santa has been real good to you this year . Congrats and enjoy.  Happy Holidays K!





ksuromax said:


> So cute!!!! Enjoy your new beauty and happy holidays!!!!





Dextersmom said:


> Kendie, you, your new pink chevron lovely and Kali all look very beautiful!!!  I'm glad you are home, safe and sound.  I am so happy for you and wish you a relaxing and wonderful holiday!!!


Thank you all Bal friends....Merry Ho Ho Ho to all!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Very pretty!!! I really adore the Gucci Tian collection. Happy Holidays to you and your family DM!!!



Thank you Auvina!


----------



## Dextersmom

Brought out my very special stingray WOC tonight.  Wishing everyone a beautiful Christmas Eve.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Brought out my very special stingray WOC tonight.  Wishing everyone a beautiful Christmas Eve.
> View attachment 3556589
> View attachment 3556590


Merry Christmas Dextersmom...you look lovely & your WOC is very special indeed
Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kendie26 said:


> Enjoy your time off dearest! I just got home & you know what was waiting for me? [emoji7]She arrived yesterday so I had to take pics immediately, as I jump for joy! My new light pink mini chevron w/aged gold HW (didn't take protective wrap off yet) I'm wearing crappy black sweats but the scarf I had on was so close in color to this bag that I felt the need to try a mod!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555528
> 
> Merry Christmas /Happy Hanukkah/Holidays to all you wonderful Bal friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555523
> View attachment 3555524
> View attachment 3555525
> View attachment 3555526
> 
> The Chanel Christmas wrapping done at boutique was so pretty & my girl Kitty Kali is sending hello to y'all!


What a pretty purchase Kendie! Congrats! 
Lovely kitty too!


----------



## Kendie26

rx4dsoul said:


> What a pretty purchase Kendie! Congrats!
> Lovely kitty too!


Kindest thanks & warm regards to you rx4dsoul! I am "over the moon" for this mini for sure!
Very special Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays to you dearest! Hugs & smooches


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Merry Christmas Dextersmom...you look lovely & your WOC is very special indeed
> Merry Christmas to everyone!



Thank you, my friend!!  Hope you are having a beautiful day!


----------



## YellowBuggie

Hello,

I have seen several ladies showing off some Bottega Vaneta sneakers to match their non bal bags. Can anyone suggest a good way/ place to find a black pair of the Sail sneakers on sale. I'm dying for them in the Nero color but the full price is a little high for what I'd like to spend on sneakers


----------



## Just Violet

Santa has been so generous this year!!! My very first LV bag and it's a limited edition!!! I love it[emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Santa has been so generous this year!!! My very first LV bag and it's a limited edition!!! I love it[emoji173]️
> View attachment 3557362



[emoji322][emoji173]️️[emoji8][emoji7][emoji106]AWESOME JV!! Many congrats!!! When I first saw that print recently I was like " Whoa/WOW" -that is so chic & cool with the pink & red pops of color in the print! No doubt you will wear & style her in your typical magnificent fashion! [emoji177]


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji322][emoji173]️️[emoji8][emoji7][emoji106]AWESOME JV!! Many congrats!!! When I first saw that print recently I was like " Whoa/WOW" -that is so chic & cool with the pink & red pops of color in the print! No doubt you will wear & style her in your typical magnificent fashion! [emoji177]



Thank you very much, so kind of you. Your appreciation means so much to me.


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Thank you very much, so kind of you. Your appreciation means so much to me.


Aw, back at you +++++ sweetie! Kisses


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> Santa has been so generous this year!!! My very first LV bag and it's a limited edition!!! I love it[emoji173]️
> View attachment 3557362



Congrats JV!!  What a fun pop of color print!


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> Aw, back at you +++++ sweetie! Kisses


Thanks [emoji8][emoji8]


Dextersmom said:


> Congrats JV!!  What a fun pop of color print!


Thank you!!! I love this color combo[emoji173]️[emoji177]


----------



## Kendie26

Out with my "holy grail babe"~Chanel tweed reissue.


----------



## ksuromax

Wear it in the best of health, dear JV!! Absolutely gorgeous bag! 


Just Violet said:


> Santa has been so generous this year!!! My very first LV bag and it's a limited edition!!! I love it[emoji173]️
> View attachment 3557362


----------



## ksuromax

Using my trusty D&G wristlet to keep my small essentials in our short getaway an this is the view from our balcony, dates palms farm on the right...


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Kendie26 said:


> Out with my "holy grail babe"~Chanel tweed reissue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557653



This is such a cool bag Kendie!


----------



## Kendie26

jeanstohandbags said:


> This is such a cool bag Kendie!


aw thanks so much jeanstohandbags, I do appreciate that! Hey, LOVE your new avatar...just made me laugh...so cute!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Using my trusty D&G wristlet to keep my small essentials in our short getaway an this is the view from our balcony, dates palms farm on the right...


Lovely wristlet AND view!! I once had a D&G bag & their quality is superb! Looks like a beautiful place you are visiting my dear...happiest of  travels to you & your family!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Kendie26 said:


> aw thanks so much jeanstohandbags, I do appreciate that! Hey, LOVE your new avatar...just made me laugh...so cute!



Thx Kendie, makes me laugh too x


----------



## Just Violet

ksuromax said:


> Wear it in the best of health, dear JV!! Absolutely gorgeous bag!



Such a sweet wish!! Thank you dearest [emoji8]


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Lovely wristlet AND view!! I once had a D&G bag & their quality is superb! Looks like a beautiful place you are visiting my dear...happiest of  travels to you & your family!


Thank you Dear, it was a short away-from-civilization trip


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Thank you Dear, it was a short away-from-civilization trip


oh wow, I'm totally jealous...i think i need some "away from civilization!!" tehehe...but NOT from all the lovely tPFrs!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kendie26 said:


> Out with my "holy grail babe"~Chanel tweed reissue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557653


So beautiful and one of a kind!


----------



## Dextersmom

Day and night with my red lambskin mini.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Day and night with my red lambskin mini.
> View attachment 3558774


Absolutely versatile and so very beautiful!!


----------



## Kendie26

rx4dsoul said:


> So beautiful and one of a kind!


thanks kindly dearest rx! I do consider her 1 of my most unique & she was my HG. Hope all is wonderful in your neck of the woods!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Day and night with my red lambskin mini.
> View attachment 3558774


Your red mini & you are PERFECT all the time!! HELLO dear Walter kitty boy!!!


----------



## Just Violet

First time using my new LV speedy30[emoji173]️[emoji177][emoji254][emoji257] with a matching armparty[emoji873]


----------



## Dextersmom

Just Violet said:


> First time using my new LV speedy30[emoji173]️[emoji177][emoji254][emoji257] with a matching armparty[emoji873]
> View attachment 3558876



Gorgeous JV!! Love how you rock a rainbow of colors and I have always loved red and pink together.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Your red mini & you are PERFECT all the time!! HELLO dear Walter kitty boy!!!





ksuromax said:


> Absolutely versatile and so very beautiful!!



Thank you for your lovely words, Kendie and ksuromax!! 
Kendie, Walter says hello and he was being his naughty, irresistible self in this pic, chewing on the fringe of my cashmere wrap.


----------



## dexter123




----------



## Just Violet

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous JV!! Love how you rock a rainbow of colors and I have always loved red and pink together.



Thank you!! I love it too!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> First time using my new LV speedy30[emoji173]️[emoji177][emoji254][emoji257] with a matching armparty[emoji873]
> View attachment 3558876


LOVELY!! I always have loved pink & red together (1 of my fave scarfs has those 2 colors) & then you put it against my #1 fave color, brown...Voila! It's like magic....OH AND your arm candy added in....heavenly JV!


----------



## kkfiregirl

dexter123 said:


> View attachment 3559059



This is lovely[emoji7]


----------



## dexter123

Thank you! It looks way better in person too! I love it.


----------



## Kendie26

dexter123 said:


> View attachment 3559059



Congrats dexter123! Welcome to the bal forum [emoji253]


----------



## Kendie26

Bad bad bad me couldn't resist. I totally forgot I was on Chanel waitlist for this classic flap & Shazam my SA sends text that it's in ( yikes [emoji51]& yay [emoji4][emoji23]) 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Also got the yellow cardholder because the color just makes me smile!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Bad bad bad me couldn't resist. I totally forgot I was on Chanel waitlist for this classic flap & Shazam my SA sends text that it's in ( yikes [emoji51]& yay [emoji4][emoji23])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559676
> 
> Also got the yellow cardholder because the color just makes me smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559677



Not "bad bad bad" -- more like "yeah yeah yeah".  Another beautiful C bag to add to your already lovely collection.  And that yellow is like a little ray of sunshine!!  I just had to pop in (while still out) to congratulate you on this gorgeous piece.  Enjoy!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Bad bad bad me couldn't resist. I totally forgot I was on Chanel waitlist for this classic flap & Shazam my SA sends text that it's in ( yikes [emoji51]& yay [emoji4][emoji23])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559676
> 
> Also got the yellow cardholder because the color just makes me smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559677



What a beautiful classic with a twist and I love your yellow cardholder!!  Another stunning choice, my friend! Congrats on creating such a fabulous Chanel collection.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Not "bad bad bad" -- more like "yeah yeah yeah".  Another beautiful C bag to add to your already lovely collection.  And that yellow is like a little ray of sunshine!!  I just had to pop in (while still out) to congratulate you on this gorgeous piece.  Enjoy!





Dextersmom said:


> What a beautiful classic with a twist and I love your yellow cardholder!!  Another stunning choice, my friend! Congrats on creating such a fabulous Chanel collection.


Warmest thanks my 2 LoveBugs!! I really, really think I'm "done" (for now) with my collection. Well, except for a red...someday, somehow. I know neither of you probably believe me but I actually am sincere!!! Appreciate both of your support & sweet words...much Love, your "Kendie-meister!"


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Day and night with my red lambskin mini.
> View attachment 3558774


Absolutely fabulous for both day and night!!!! What a happy red, also very practical wear!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Just Violet said:


> First time using my new LV speedy30[emoji173]️[emoji177][emoji254][emoji257] with a matching armparty[emoji873]
> View attachment 3558876


Absolutely stunning!!! Wow wow love love everything in this pic, congratulations JV!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Bad bad bad me couldn't resist. I totally forgot I was on Chanel waitlist for this classic flap & Shazam my SA sends text that it's in ( yikes [emoji51]& yay [emoji4][emoji23])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559676
> 
> Also got the yellow cardholder because the color just makes me smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559677


Huge congratulations here again dear Kendie!!! So proud of you!!! You have one of the best C collections I've been admiring lately!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

dexter123 said:


> View attachment 3559059


What a beauty!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Huge congratulations here again dear Kendie!!! So proud of you!!! You have one of the best C collections I've been admiring lately!!!!


ha, you are cracking me up girl....just replied to you in chanel thread. You are so uber kind, thoughtful, sweet, endearing, lovely, & on & on...I adore you to pieces!! xoxox


----------



## dexter123

Thank you so much for the welcome!
I adore your Chanel items too - wow!! I don't have any of those! Lucky girl!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely fabulous for both day and night!!!! What a happy red, also very practical wear!!!



Thank you Auvina!!  You are a sweetheart!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today was a warm and sunny day and I wore my much loved (by me)
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 caviar WOC out to lunch with friends.


----------



## Kendie26

dexter123 said:


> Thank you so much for the welcome!
> I adore your Chanel items too - wow!! I don't have any of those! Lucky girl!



Thanks so much ...Chanel is addicting like Bal [emoji51][emoji23]!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today was a warm and sunny day and I wore my much loved (by me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560229
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caviar WOC out to lunch with friends.



Major Beauty! You & the WOC! [emoji7][emoji182][emoji8][emoji177][emoji173]️


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Major Beauty! You & the WOC! [emoji7][emoji182][emoji8][emoji177][emoji173]️



Thanks, my friend.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today was a warm and sunny day and I wore my much loved (by me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560229
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caviar WOC out to lunch with friends.


I adore this C classic piece so much DM!! Beautiful shots and you look fabulous as always my dear!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> I adore this C classic piece so much DM!! Beautiful shots and you look fabulous as always my dear!!



Thank you, sweet Auvina!


----------



## Dextersmom

Wishing everyone a safe and festive New Year's Eve!!  Wearing my fun C brooch and black lambskin mini to celebrate!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wishing everyone a safe and festive New Year's Eve!!  Wearing my fun C brooch and black lambskin mini to celebrate!
> View attachment 3562031
> View attachment 3562032



Beautiful NYE look DM .  Love how you styled your hair today.  Pretty sweater and killer boots.  Have a fun and safe night friend .


----------



## ksuromax

Happy New Year to all!!! 
My baby Blue is in my full possession finally (my xmas and NY pressie) and last night I got a totally unexpected surprise to go with my new bag (and not only) - a narrow and long wool BV scarf! My Dear Hubby knows how to please me


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Happy New Year to all!!!
> My baby Blue is in my full possession finally (my xmas and NY pressie) and last night I got a totally unexpected surprise to go with my new bag (and not only) - a narrow and long wool BV scarf! My Dear Hubby knows how to please me


 this is the one you knew of but had to wait for Christmas, right?!! That color is A-M-A-Z-I-N-G....WooHoo girlie!! Look forward to your mods of it & the scarf looks lovely as well. I thought of you when I was power shopping the is past week as they opened up a new BV boutique at the huge mall in my area. I peeked in but did not go inside as I  couldn't be tempted since I had just purchased a bag


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> this is the one you knew of but had to wait for Christmas, right?!! That color is A-M-A-Z-I-N-G....WooHoo girlie!! Look forward to your mods of it & the scarf looks lovely as well. I thought of you when I was power shopping the is past week as they opened up a new BV boutique at the huge mall in my area. I peeked in but did not go inside as I  couldn't be tempted since I had just purchased a bag


Yes  this is the one 
actually i didn't just "know about" it, i actually ordered it....  but the scarf was a complete surprise! 
well, i am seriously looking forward to your 2017 reveals, i know there will be some very nice ones, but beware, BV is addictive....


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Yes  this is the one
> actually i didn't just "know about" it, i actually ordered it....  but the scarf was a complete surprise!
> well, i am seriously looking forward to your 2017 reveals, i know there will be some very nice ones, but beware, BV is addictive....


no kidding dearest, but I can NOT/will NOT take on another brand addiction this year (you saw what I did last year) xoxo Congrats & Happy 2017 Love!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> no kidding dearest, but I can NOT/will NOT take on another brand addiction this year (you saw what I did last year) xoxo Congrats & Happy 2017 Love!


hehehehe  we shall see 
All the best for 2017, Dear!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Happy New Year to all!!!
> My baby Blue is in my full possession finally (my xmas and NY pressie) and last night I got a totally unexpected surprise to go with my new bag (and not only) - a narrow and long wool BV scarf! My Dear Hubby knows how to please me



Congrats on your new blue baby!  So beautiful.  Your BV collection is absolutely to die for (as I bow down to you my BV Queen  ).  Lovely scarf as well -- did your DH go there by himself and pick it out?  I am so impressed -- I don't think my DH would ever do that (he usually says He didn't buy me anything and then I would say don't worry you already did ).  Enjoy and can't wait to see mod shots.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful NYE look DM .  Love how you styled your hair today.  Pretty sweater and killer boots.  Have a fun and safe night friend .



Thank you IM and Happy New Year!!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on your new blue baby!  So beautiful.  Your BV collection is absolutely to die for (as I bow down to you my BV Queen  ).  Lovely scarf as well -- did your DH go there by himself and pick it out?  I am so impressed -- I don't think my DH would ever do that (he usually says He didn't buy me anything and then I would say don't worry you already did ).  Enjoy and can't wait to see mod shots.


thank you! 
yes, i sent them all three (DH and 2 kids) to go skiing, while i was getting ready for NY night celebration, and he was in the mall (almost) on his own, so no any tiny hint from me at all!!! He went to the boutique, (first Balenciaga, didn't find anything "as good as me" and moved to BV lol ) bugged the SA, he told them - she has all these bags, so show me something different. They checked everything! lol he was debating between the gloves and the scarf, finally picked the scarf - gloves don't get used here for obvious reason, and voila!  it's so very dear to me, that he picked something all by himself, and this is totally his initiative, such a sweet surprise


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> thank you!
> yes, i sent them all three (DH and 2 kids) to go skiing, while i was getting ready for NY night celebration, and he was in the mall (almost) on his own, so no any tiny hint from me at all!!! He went to the boutique, (first Balenciaga, didn't find anything "as good as me" and moved to BV lol ) bugged the SA, he told them - she has all these bags, so show me something different. They checked everything! lol he was debating between the gloves and the scarf, finally picked the scarf - gloves don't get used here for obvious reason, and voila!  it's so very dear to me, that he picked something all by himself, and this is totally his initiative, such a sweet surprise



I am even more impressed hearing about how much time/effort he spent on it!  What a great DH you have.  Very happy for you that you received this special meaningful gift .


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I am even more impressed hearing about how much time/effort he spent on it!  What a great DH you have.  Very happy for you that you received this special meaningful gift .


I can't tell how i am impressed!... lol


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Happy New Year to all!!!
> My baby Blue is in my full possession finally (my xmas and NY pressie) and last night I got a totally unexpected surprise to go with my new bag (and not only) - a narrow and long wool BV scarf! My Dear Hubby knows how to please me



Congrats ksuromax!!  Beautiful bag and scarf!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Congrats ksuromax!!  Beautiful bag and scarf!


Thank you, Darlin'!


----------



## Dextersmom

Me and my Reissue.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Me and my Reissue.
> View attachment 3562652


You and your Reissue -- beauty and beauty!  I like that cute top too.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> You and your Reissue -- beauty and beauty!  I like that cute top too.



Thank you, my lovely!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Happy New Year to all!!!
> My baby Blue is in my full possession finally (my xmas and NY pressie) and last night I got a totally unexpected surprise to go with my new bag (and not only) - a narrow and long wool BV scarf! My Dear Hubby knows how to please me


Yay you gotta wear the blue beauty finally!!! Beautiful scarf, very thoughtful husband. Congratulations and happy new year ksuromax!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Yay you gotta wear the blue beauty finally!!! Beautiful scarf, very thoughtful husband. Congratulations and happy new year ksuromax!!!


Thank you, Dear!!  
Happy New Year and all the best (bags) for 2017!!!


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> LOVELY!! I always have loved pink & red together (1 of my fave scarfs has those 2 colors) & then you put it against my #1 fave color, brown...Voila! It's like magic....OH AND your arm candy added in....heavenly JV!





Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely stunning!!! Wow wow love love everything in this pic, congratulations JV!!!



Thank you very much gals[emoji873][emoji873][emoji873]


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> Bad bad bad me couldn't resist. I totally forgot I was on Chanel waitlist for this classic flap & Shazam my SA sends text that it's in ( yikes [emoji51]& yay [emoji4][emoji23])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559676
> 
> Also got the yellow cardholder because the color just makes me smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559677



Wow!!! Absolutely fabulous!!! Congrats sweetie [emoji873]


----------



## Just Violet

It's a monogram Monday !!! I am so deeply in love with this bag[emoji873][emoji873]


----------



## ksuromax

Wearing my 2 new goodies


----------



## Kendie26

Just Violet said:


> Wow!!! Absolutely fabulous!!! Congrats sweetie [emoji873]


thank you sweetie & totally loving your new LV w/ that pretty pink/red combo...totally makes the bag...your pics are always PERFECT!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Wearing my 2 new goodies


this is my favorite blue color I've seen in a long time...just heavenly! You look great dear friend!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> this is my favorite blue color I've seen in a long time...just heavenly! You look great dear friend!


Thank you, Dearest!! 
I love its deep and saturated true blue colour, which irl looks even better, for some odd reason on the photos it's flat plain blue


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Thank you, Dearest!!
> I love its deep and saturated true blue colour, which irl looks even better, for some odd reason on the photos it's flat plain blue


there is nothing "plain" about your blue in your photo's .....it shows up beautiful!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> there is nothing "plain" about your blue in your photo's .....it shows up beautiful!!!!


Thank you!   but irl it's even deeper and richer!!


----------



## Just Violet

Kendie26 said:


> thank you sweetie & totally loving your new LV w/ that pretty pink/red combo...totally makes the bag...your pics are always PERFECT!



Thank you indeed!!! You are always so kind [emoji8]


----------



## ksuromax

Just received this small treat from 2016 shopping  BV silver and enamel 3D ring


----------



## Iamminda

Just Violet said:


> It's a monogram Monday !!! I am so deeply in love with this bag[emoji873][emoji873]
> View attachment 3563067



Congrats on this Speedy (a little late reply).  Love this vibrant Jungle print!


----------



## Iamminda

Hurray for new goodies.  This BV is such a gorgeous blue and the scarf looks great with your outfit.  I also like your pendent.



ksuromax said:


> Wearing my 2 new goodies



Beautifully unique ring -- looking forward to seeing close ups and mod shots. 



ksuromax said:


> Just received this small treat from 2016 shopping  BV silver and enamel 3D ring
> View attachment 3563277


----------



## dexter123

Ok I did it. Just bought this!


----------



## ksuromax

T


Iamminda said:


> Hurray for new goodies.  This BV is such a gorgeous blue and the scarf looks great with your outfit.  I also like your pendent.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifully unique ring -- looking forward to seeing close ups and mod shots.


Thank you!!


----------



## Iamminda

dexter123 said:


> Ok I did it. Just bought this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563363



Beautiful!  Is that the new blue ciel (?) color?  Enjoy.


----------



## dexter123

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful!  Is that the new blue ciel (?) color?  Enjoy.



Yes it is! Thank you. I'm delighted! I adore blue bags of all sorts.


----------



## Kendie26

dexter123 said:


> Ok I did it. Just bought this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563363


Congrats!! I like these LV's with the pops of color added that you gals are posting lately!! That blue is pretty!


----------



## dexter123

Kendie26 said:


> Congrats!! I like these LV's with the pops of color added that you gals are posting lately!! That blue is pretty!



Thank you so much! [emoji173][emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

dexter123 said:


> Ok I did it. Just bought this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563363



Congrats dexter123!!  She is a unique beauty!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today I wore my red lambskin mini out, and when I got home I noticed a teeny bit of denim transfer on the back of the flap.  I had never experienced this before with Chanel, as my other two lambskin bags are black.  I remembered that I keep these wipes in my bathroom and suitcase to wipe out the insides of my ballet flats to keep them clean and fresh.  They are alcohol and fragrance free and I very 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 gently dabbed a wipe on the area and the denim came off completely, good as new!!  I wanted to share this with all of you, in case you ever need a denim transfer solution.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today I wore my red lambskin mini out, and when I got home I noticed a teeny bit of denim transfer on the back of the flap.  I had never experienced this before with Chanel, as my other two lambskin bags are black.  I remembered that I keep these wipes in my bathroom and suitcase to wipe out the insides of my ballet flats to keep them clean and fresh.  They are alcohol and fragrance free and I very
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563570
> View attachment 3563572
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gently dabbed a wipe on the area and the denim came off completely, good as new!!  I wanted to share this with all of you, in case you ever need a denim transfer solution.


VERY pretty jacket DM!! You look so chic (as always) Thanks for the tip using those wipes...I've read of others doing the same w/ success. I'd probably still be a little nervous doing it but knowing you did is all I need to know! Way to go girlfriend!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today I wore my red lambskin mini out, and when I got home I noticed a teeny bit of denim transfer on the back of the flap.  I had never experienced this before with Chanel, as my other two lambskin bags are black.  I remembered that I keep these wipes in my bathroom and suitcase to wipe out the insides of my ballet flats to keep them clean and fresh.  They are alcohol and fragrance free and I very
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563570
> View attachment 3563572
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gently dabbed a wipe on the area and the denim came off completely, good as new!!  I wanted to share this with all of you, in case you ever need a denim transfer solution.



You look beautiful--love your red Mini and the pretty lace jacket.  Glad to hear you were able to wipe off the color transfer.


----------



## Iamminda

On my recent trip, I was hoping to get a little red bag but that didn't work out as some of you know.  So I picked up this little cardholder instead -- just had to get a little trip memento.  I am a big fan of their SLGs.


----------



## dexter123

Iamminda said:


> On my recent trip, I was hoping to get a little red bag but that didn't work out as some of you know.  So I picked up this little cardholder instead -- just had to get a little trip memento.  I am a big fan of their SLGs.



That is a really lovely peice!  Nice choice there!!
Now I want one too!! Wear it in good health!!


----------



## dexter123

Dextersmom said:


> Today I wore my red lambskin mini out, and when I got home I noticed a teeny bit of denim transfer on the back of the flap.  I had never experienced this before with Chanel, as my other two lambskin bags are black.  I remembered that I keep these wipes in my bathroom and suitcase to wipe out the insides of my ballet flats to keep them clean and fresh.  They are alcohol and fragrance free and I very
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563570
> View attachment 3563572
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gently dabbed a wipe on the area and the denim came off completely, good as new!!  I wanted to share this with all of you, in case you ever need a denim transfer solution.



You know what a Nordy's sales associate told me?  Wash your jeans with apple cider vinegar and they won't transfer!  I have never heard that before, but who knows

I am so happy you saved your bag - it is simply stunning!! I have never bought from Chanel but boy, that is gorgeous.


----------



## Iamminda

dexter123 said:


> That is a really lovely peice!  Nice choice there!!
> Now I want one too!! Wear it in good health!!



Thanks very much.  Now if only they make this kimono style with the blue ciel color .


----------



## Dextersmom

dexter123 said:


> You know what a Nordy's sales associate told me?  Wash your jeans with apple cider vinegar and they won't transfer!  I have never heard that before, but who knows
> 
> I am so happy you saved your bag - it is simply stunning!! I have never bought from Chanel but boy, that is gorgeous.





Kendie26 said:


> VERY pretty jacket DM!! You look so chic (as always) Thanks for the tip using those wipes...I've read of others doing the same w/ success. I'd probably still be a little nervous doing it but knowing you did is all I need to know! Way to go girlfriend!





Iamminda said:


> You look beautiful--love your red Mini and the pretty lace jacket.  Glad to hear you were able to wipe off the color transfer.



Thank you dexter123, Kendie and IM!!! 
dexter123, that is interesting about the apple cider vinegar - thank you for that tip. It may be worth it having jeans that smell like a salad if it saves our bags!


----------



## Dextersmom

IM, that is so pretty!!  So happy you came home with a little red something. 

QUOTE="Iamminda, post: 30940392, member: 492384"]On my recent trip, I was hoping to get a little red bag but that didn't work out as some of you know.  So I picked up this little cardholder instead -- just had to get a little trip memento.  I am a big fan of their SLGs.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks DM.  Some day, we will be twinsies . 



Dextersmom said:


> IM, that is so pretty!!  So happy you came home with a little red something.
> 
> QUOTE="Iamminda, post: 30940392, member: 492384"]On my recent trip, I was hoping to get a little red bag but that didn't work out as some of you know.  So I picked up this little cardholder instead -- just had to get a little trip memento.  I am a big fan of their SLGs.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> On my recent trip, I was hoping to get a little red bag but that didn't work out as some of you know.  So I picked up this little cardholder instead -- just had to get a little trip memento.  I am a big fan of their SLGs.


Pretty &  chic!! Nice to have a memory of your exciting trip! Looks like you & I both are on the quest for a red bag (well, at least you already have red lipstick town!))


----------



## Just Violet

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this Speedy (a little late reply).  Love this vibrant Jungle print!



Thank you !!!



dexter123 said:


> Ok I did it. Just bought this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563363


Wow it's lovely! Congrats 



Iamminda said:


> On my recent trip, I was hoping to get a little red bag but that didn't work out as some of you know.  So I picked up this little cardholder instead -- just had to get a little trip memento.  I am a big fan of their SLGs.



Such a pretty item[emoji873]congrats !


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks JV 


Just Violet said:


> Such a pretty item[emoji873]congrats !



Thanks K .  For some reason I thought you already own a red C.  But you have the stunning RT First (unless you were planning on handing that down to little ole me ). 


Kendie26 said:


> Pretty &  chic!! Nice to have a memory of your exciting trip! Looks like you & I both are on the quest for a red bag (well, at least you already have red lipstick town!))


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my Hermes Evelyne TPM in Bougainvillea today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Hermes Evelyne TPM in Bougainvillea today.
> View attachment 3564298



Love this little cutie!  And your sweater is so pretty.  Hope you are enjoying your second week off .


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Love this little cutie!  And your sweater is so pretty.  Hope you are enjoying your second week off .



Thank you, my friend!! I am enjoying it thoroughly!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Thanks JV
> 
> 
> Thanks K .  For some reason I thought you already own a red C.  But you have the stunning RT First (unless you were planning on handing that down to little ole me ).


haha great memory IM, but I don't consider rouge theatre a true red, much as I love the color plus I want a different style so the red bag saga/search continues


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Hermes Evelyne TPM in Bougainvillea today.
> View attachment 3564298


The little H gem is so adorable, and you nailed it!!!!!LOVE!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> On my recent trip, I was hoping to get a little red bag but that didn't work out as some of you know.  So I picked up this little cardholder instead -- just had to get a little trip memento.  I am a big fan of their SLGs.


Wow it's so so cute Iamminda, I love it!!!! What a gorgeous red! Have a wonderful trip girl!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> The little H gem is so adorable, and you nailed it!!!!!LOVE!!!



Thank you Auvina!!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> Wow it's so so cute Iamminda, I love it!!!! What a gorgeous red! Have a wonderful trip girl!!



Thanks so much A.  Hope you are having a great new year so far


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Hermes Evelyne TPM in Bougainvillea today.
> View attachment 3564298



Super sweet look DM[emoji8][emoji106][emoji182]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Super sweet look DM[emoji8][emoji106][emoji182]



Thank you friend!


----------



## Dextersmom

Tonight with this mini trying out a new local pizzeria.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> On my recent trip, I was hoping to get a little red bag but that didn't work out as some of you know.  So I picked up this little cardholder instead -- just had to get a little trip memento.  I am a big fan of their SLGs.


That's a really beautiful lil thing!!! Very adorable and gorgeous red!  enjoy!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with this mini trying out a new local pizzeria.
> View attachment 3564565



Lovely meal and lovely Mini


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> That's a really beautiful lil thing!!! Very adorable and gorgeous red!  enjoy!!



Thanks so much K .  Cant wait to use it.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with this mini trying out a new local pizzeria.
> View attachment 3564565





Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Hermes Evelyne TPM in Bougainvillea today.
> View attachment 3564298



Love the entire outfit!


----------



## Dextersmom

jeanstohandbags said:


> Love the entire outfit!





Iamminda said:


> Lovely meal and lovely Mini



Thank you IM and jeanstohandbags!!


----------



## ksuromax

Prada with charms


----------



## ksuromax

have just receive this and it turned out to be a raisin in the sausage! she is LARGE  and will be a perfect medium size messenger!


----------



## Iamminda

That's pretty and I love the charms (would love to have a charm that extends across like that -- not sure if there's a name for this type)



ksuromax said:


> Prada with charms



Gorgeous!   Would love to see mod shots later.   



ksuromax said:


> have just receive this and it turned out to be a raisin in the sausage! she is LARGE  and will be a perfect medium size messenger!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> That's pretty and I love the charms (would love to have a charm that extends across like that -- not sure if there's a name for this type)


I made it by myself


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Prada with charms



Lovely Prada  - the leather looks amazing!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> have just receive this and it turned out to be a raisin in the sausage! she is LARGE  and will be a perfect medium size messenger!



Thank you for the size comparisons - both are beautiful!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Lovely Prada  - the leather looks amazing!!


thank you! 
every time i pull her out i adore it and fall in love again, she is so good, nothing can beat old school Prada!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you for the size comparisons - both are beautiful!!


i didn't even know it was Large!!  i was so very surprised when i opened the parcel!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> I made it by myself


Great job K!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> have just receive this and it turned out to be a raisin in the sausage! she is LARGE  and will be a perfect medium size messenger!



All hail to the BV Queenie!! Love!![emoji177][emoji7][emoji182]


----------



## Kendie26

My first brooch from you-know-who! Trust me, I won't be posting many new bag purchases for a while so this little baby is it [emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> My first brooch from you-know-who! Trust me, I won't be posting many new bag purchases for a while so this little baby is it [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567125
> View attachment 3567126



Oh, Kendie.....it is so elegant and I can imagine so many outfits you can pair it with.  What a beautiful choice!!!  I love it!!  Congrats!


----------



## Dextersmom

Brought my chevron WOC out for a casual lunch today.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> My first brooch from you-know-who! Trust me, I won't be posting many new bag purchases for a while so this little baby is it [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567125
> View attachment 3567126



This is so darn pretty.  I am not a brooch person but this one makes me want one.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my chevron WOC out for a casual lunch today.
> View attachment 3567174



I LOVE this purse.  (I also love this salad ).


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I LOVE this purse.  (I also love this salad ).



Thank you IM!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> My first brooch from you-know-who! Trust me, I won't be posting many new bag purchases for a while so this little baby is it [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567125
> View attachment 3567126


Very beautiful and elegant!!!!  wear it in the best of luck!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Oh, Kendie.....it is so elegant and I can imagine so many outfits you can pair it with.  What a beautiful choice!!!  I love it!!  Congrats!





Iamminda said:


> This is so darn pretty.  I am not a brooch person but this one makes me want one.  Congrats and enjoy!





ksuromax said:


> Very beautiful and elegant!!!!  wear it in the best of luck!


Thank you all my dearest girlie's!! 
DM, I just replied to you over in chanel thread too, but thank you & you def inspired me darlin'!! And your black chevron WOC is beyond dreamy!
iamminda~I'm not a "brooch person" either (but I will be now, haha)...some brooches are really large (which I'm not ready for) so the size of this one spoke to me.
ksuromax~ i agree, thank you, & do think it's quite elegant & plan on wearing it today.


----------



## ksuromax

Flap by Sprinkles in neon yellow supported by a Bal neon bracelet


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Flap by Sprinkles in neon yellow supported by a Bal neon bracelet



Looking lovely ksuromax!


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out for the day with my fuchsia camellia WOC and a fun Kate Spade scarf.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Flap by Sprinkles in neon yellow supported by a Bal neon bracelet



I love everything about this look -- I like your style K!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for the day with my fuchsia camellia WOC and a fun Kate Spade scarf.
> View attachment 3568773



This WOC is particularly precious!!   Cute scarf.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Looking lovely ksuromax!


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I love everything about this look -- I like your style K!


Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> This WOC is particularly precious!!   Cute scarf.



Thank you iM!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for the day with my fuchsia camellia WOC and a fun Kate Spade scarf.
> View attachment 3568773


So lovely! I adore this camellia woc so much, very classic also unique!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Flap by Sprinkles in neon yellow supported by a Bal neon bracelet


Wow what a great pop color!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

I could not be happier receiving all my Chanel boots in the same day!!! 
Thanks for letting me share here my sweetest Bal friends!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> I could not be happier receiving all my Chanel boots in the same day!!!
> Thanks for letting me share here my sweetest Bal friends!!!
> View attachment 3570786
> View attachment 3570787



Wow, three spectacular pair of boots!  Triple congrats.  That top pair with the white heels is like a work of art.  Which pair will you wear first?  Congrats and enjoy A!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> I could not be happier receiving all my Chanel boots in the same day!!!
> Thanks for letting me share here my sweetest Bal friends!!!
> View attachment 3570786
> View attachment 3570787





Auvina15 said:


> So lovely! I adore this camellia woc so much, very classic also unique!



Auvina, thank you so much and WOW!!!  Your boot haul is spectacular!!  They are all beautiful and I love them all.....especially the camellia ones.  Congrats and I can't wait to see your mod shots with these beauties.


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> I could not be happier receiving all my Chanel boots in the same day!!!
> Thanks for letting me share here my sweetest Bal friends!!!
> View attachment 3570786
> View attachment 3570787


Yaaayyy!!!!!  What a haul!! Wear them in the best of health!


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Wow, three spectacular pair of boots!  Triple congrats.  That top pair with the white heels is like a work of art.  Which pair will you wear first?  Congrats and enjoy A!


Thank you so much lovely Iamminda, you're so sweet!!! I'm going to wear the suede ones first, they are the softest and most comfortable ... but it's been raining so bad here where I live!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Auvina, thank you so much and WOW!!!  Your boot haul is spectacular!!  They are all beautiful and I love them all.....especially the camellia ones.  Congrats and I can't wait to see your mod shots with these beauties.


Thank you so much sweetest Dextersmom!!! Yes the Camellia ones are adorable, but I wish I had a gorgeous camellia woc likes yours to match... hmm if I got lucky lived close to you I would ask kindly DM to borrow sth from her for the best of looks......


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Yaaayyy!!!!!  What a haul!! Wear them in the best of health!


Thank you so much darling ksuromax!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry today for me, toffee craving


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry today for me, toffee craving


Simply stunning!!!! Love your Mulberry color, so rich and very neutral!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Simply stunning!!!! Love your Mulberry color, so rich and very neutral!!!


Thank you, Dear 
shamefully i don't wear her as often as she probably deserves (i am a hobo gal  ) but every time i do, i want to bite it!! it looks like a real big toffee!!!  lol


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry today for me, toffee craving



It is toffee time!!!  Gorgeous brown.


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry today for me, toffee craving


 & hey, look how well your Mulb coordinates with your gorgeous hair!! (the pic that has a glimpse of your hair showing) PERFECT!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> I could not be happier receiving all my Chanel boots in the same day!!!
> Thanks for letting me share here my sweetest Bal friends!!!
> View attachment 3570786
> View attachment 3570787


Girl~my mind is totally blown!!! I'm speechless with jaw on the floor & drooling. What a CRAZY GREAT trio of boots....AMAZING!!! Your feet will be the envy of everyone!! xoxo


----------



## Dmurphy1

Auvina15 said:


> I could not be happier receiving all my Chanel boots in the same day!!!
> Thanks for letting me share here my sweetest Bal friends!!!
> View attachment 3570786
> View attachment 3570787


I love all of them, ENJOY !!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry today for me, toffee craving



I LOVE that toffee color, k!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Girl~my mind is totally blown!!! I'm speechless with jaw on the floor & drooling. What a CRAZY GREAT trio of boots....AMAZING!!! Your feet will be the envy of everyone!! xoxo


 Thank you dearest Kendie. I just could not resist.... first I ordered the dark navy suede ones cuz they looked so classic, then... the Camellias were so darn cute... hmm......, then the kitten heels were just adorable and unique....., yea....,THE END!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dmurphy1 said:


> I love all of them, ENJOY !!!!


Thank you so much Dmurphy!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out into this drizzly day with my 225.


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Thank you dearest Kendie. I just could not resist.... first I ordered the dark navy suede ones cuz they looked so classic, then... the Camellias were so darn cute... hmm......, then the kitten heels were just adorable and unique....., yea....,THE END!!!!


Haaaa that is SO freaking AWESOME!! You are truly a girl after my own heart! I love that "logic"...each pair is just so chic & different that there was ONLY 1 thing to do, & you DID it!!! Hope you'll post mods of them in future.Congrats again Sweetie!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out into this drizzly day with my 225.
> View attachment 3571550


Girl, you are BRAVE taking that in the rain!!!! I am still a chicken doing that (I have a few "rainy day" bags) Maybe you'll convince me to get over that quirk! It's raining here too for the next 5-6 days & it's supposed to be 62 degrees tomorrow which is unheard of warm out here this time of year. You look so sweet as always, love the color of your sweater!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out into this drizzly day with my 225.
> View attachment 3571550



Looks great DM!  Stay dry dear (no rain for years and now this is what we get!).  Hope you all are doing well .


----------



## BleuSaphir

My MCM X-Mini Backpack. It also known as the MCM Bebe Boo backpack. 


View attachment 3571682


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out into this drizzly day with my 225.
> View attachment 3571550


Just fabulous!!!! Love aged calf, durable and water resistant. Perfect choice for these days!!


----------



## Auvina15

Luxe_addiction said:


> My MCM X-Mini Backpack. It also known as the MCM Bebe Boo backpack.
> View attachment 3571681
> 
> View attachment 3571682


So adorable!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Luxe_addiction said:


> My MCM X-Mini Backpack. It also known as the MCM Bebe Boo backpack.
> View attachment 3571681
> 
> View attachment 3571682



Real cute!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Just fabulous!!!! Love aged calf, durable and water resistant. Perfect choice for these days!!





Kendie26 said:


> Girl, you are BRAVE taking that in the rain!!!! I am still a chicken doing that (I have a few "rainy day" bags) Maybe you'll convince me to get over that quirk! It's raining here too for the next 5-6 days & it's supposed to be 62 degrees tomorrow which is unheard of warm out here this time of year. You look so sweet as always, love the color of your sweater!





Iamminda said:


> Looks great DM!  Stay dry dear (no rain for years and now this is what we get!).  Hope you all are doing well .



Thank you Auvina, Kendie and IM!!! 
You guys are all so amazing and I appreciate you so much.  
Kendie, I find this bag, as well as my caviar bags (bronze mini and black WOC) to be super sturdy and weather proof.  I wouldn't bring out my lamb babies in this weather.


----------



## Dextersmom

Luxe_addiction said:


> My MCM X-Mini Backpack. It also known as the MCM Bebe Boo backpack.
> View attachment 3571681
> 
> View attachment 3571682



Your backpack is adorable and I love the caramel color.  I REALLY love your avatar, though.  My very special cat (before Dexter and Walter, my current loves) was named Pumpkin and he was a very special boy to me and he looks just like your beautiful kitty. I still think of Pumpkin every day.


----------



## BleuSaphir

Auvina15 said:


> So adorable!!!





Iamminda said:


> Real cute!





Dextersmom said:


> Your backpack is adorable and I love the caramel color.  I REALLY love your avatar, though.  My very special cat (before Dexter and Walter, my current loves) was named Pumpkin and he was a very special boy to me and he looks just like your beautiful kitty. I still think of Pumpkin every day.


Indeed it is! 
I love my avatar too. It put a smile on my face to remember Gary. I dearly miss him so much.


----------



## Kendie26

Luxe_addiction said:


> Indeed it is!
> I love my avatar too. It put a smile on my face to remember Gary. I dearly miss him so much.


Aw, more kitty love coming at you (& Dextersmom!)....my mom recently lost a cat "Marmalade" that looks exactly like your "Gary" & @Dextersmom  "Pumpkin"...perhaps they all met in kitty heaven.  I also love your backpack. Every time I see MCM I'm more & more impressed & am seriously considering 1 of their milla bags.


----------



## BleuSaphir

Kendie26 said:


> Aw, more kitty love coming at you (& Dextersmom!)....my mom recently lost a cat "Marmalade" that looks exactly like your "Gary" & @Dextersmom  "Pumpkin"...perhaps they all met in kitty heaven.  I also love your backpack. Every time I see MCM I'm more & more impressed & am seriously considering 1 of their milla bags.



I hope we will see our beloved pets when our time passes. [emoji257]

I am very impressed with the MCM backpack. The Milla should be exceptional quality. [emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

Brought my Chanel caviar WOC to work today, tucked inside my Gucci Tian tote.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my Chanel caviar WOC to work today, tucked inside my Gucci Tian tote.
> View attachment 3572633


Love 'em both!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my Chanel caviar WOC to work today, tucked inside my Gucci Tian tote.
> View attachment 3572633



Two beauties on your desk (I have been admiring the Tian and Blooms pieces lately).  Love this picture of your office but miss seeing your OOTD today .


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Two beauties on your desk (I have been admiring the Tian and Blooms pieces lately).  Love this picture of your office but miss seeing your OOTD today .





ksuromax said:


> Love 'em both!!!



Thank you both!! 
IM, an early morning meeting this morning equaled an uninspired outfit. I let my tote take the spotlight today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you both!!
> IM, an early morning meeting this morning equaled an uninspired outfit. I let my tote take the spotlight today.


I understand.  I am sure you looked great anyways .


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my Chanel caviar WOC to work today, tucked inside my Gucci Tian tote.
> View attachment 3572633


Love them! I just realized the caviar of your WOC is so gorgeous, wow, cuz I've learned it's so different from seasons to seasons. DM, You got 
 the best one !!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Love them! I just realized the caviar of your WOC is so gorgeous, wow, cuz I've learned it's so different from seasons to seasons. DM, You got
> the best one !!



Thank you Auvina!  I do love my caviar WOC and I just got lucky with it because I wouldn't have known the difference.  This WOC was only my second Chanel (my first was the gray stingray WOC) and I was on a waitlist for it and was grateful to get it.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today was the day.


----------



## Dextersmom

Part of the fun of unboxing for me is watching Walter investigate and play with the tissue, ribbon and box.


----------



## Dextersmom

I have been on the wait list for this beauty for a little while now and am so happy that she arrived.  Here she is, my M/L lambskin classic flap with gold HW.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> I have been on the wait list for this beauty for a little while now and am so happy that she arrived.  Here she is, my M/L lambskin classic flap with gold HW.
> View attachment 3573851
> View attachment 3573852
> View attachment 3573853
> View attachment 3573854



What an exciting looking package, not to mention what's inside  .....and Walter is just too cute!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I have been on the wait list for this beauty for a little while now and am so happy that she arrived.  Here she is, my M/L lambskin classic flap with gold HW.
> View attachment 3573851
> View attachment 3573852
> View attachment 3573853
> View attachment 3573854



Congrats on this beauty!  So happy for you that it arrived all perfect and pretty.  What a cute reveal especially with little Walter.   Is this bigger than your other Cs?   Gosh, you sure have a spectacular collection.  Enjoy and we look forward to your lovely mod shots.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this beauty!  So happy for you that it arrived all perfect and pretty.  What a cute reveal especially with little Walter.   Is this bigger than your other Cs?   Gosh, you sure have a spectacular collection.  Enjoy and we look forward to your lovely mod shots.





jeanstohandbags said:


> What an exciting looking package, not to mention what's inside  .....and Walter is just too cute!



Thank you IM and jeanstohandbags!! 
IM, this classic is a tiny bit bigger than my Reissue, so yes, this is my biggest Chanel to date.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> I have been on the wait list for this beauty for a little while now and am so happy that she arrived.  Here she is, my M/L lambskin classic flap with gold HW.
> View attachment 3573851
> View attachment 3573852
> View attachment 3573853
> View attachment 3573854


Yayyyyy I'm super happy for you to have this gem joined your Chanel spectacular collection, the most classic!!!! C lambskin is the most luxurious  and yours is so glorious  Major congrats Dextersmom..... and yay ....I'm so excited to be twinsie with you!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Yayyyyy I'm super happy for you to have this gem joined your Chanel spectacular collection, the most classic!!!! C lambskin is the most luxurious  and yours is so glorious  Major congrats Dextersmom..... and yay ....I'm so excited to be twinsie with you!!!



Hi Auvina!!  Thank you so much!  I love this bag and I am so happy to be twins with you on this special and classic beauty.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Part of the fun of unboxing for me is watching Walter investigate and play with the tissue, ribbon and box.
> View attachment 3573844
> View attachment 3573845


Looks at Walter, just adorable.....He knew what was going on so he was even more excited than you, DM!!!!! And the bag looks so perfect on you, totally love!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Looks at Walter, just adorable.....He knew what was going on so he was even more excited than you, DM!!!!! And the bag looks so perfect on you, totally love!!!



Thank you for complimenting Walter, Auvina!  He is a little cutie pie and very mischievous and playful. I feel like this bag is my perfect Chanel, Auvina, thank you.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

cold feet  new slippers


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> I have been on the wait list for this beauty for a little while now and am so happy that she arrived.  Here she is, my M/L lambskin classic flap with gold HW.
> View attachment 3573851
> View attachment 3573852
> View attachment 3573853
> View attachment 3573854


Congrats again DM (just replied in chanel forum)...she is SPECTACULAR, just like YOU!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Pollie-Jean said:


> cold feet  new slippers


WOW!! Those are just too cute & chic for words!! Congrats Pollie Jean!!! You'll have the glam-est feet around!


----------



## Dextersmom

Why wait? Heading out into this cold and sunny day with my new love.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Why wait? Heading out into this cold and sunny day with my new love.
> View attachment 3574333
> View attachment 3574335



Gorgeous dear DM!!  Absolutely gorgeous -- so happy you moved in right away.  Love this purple on you too


----------



## Iamminda

Pollie-Jean said:


> cold feet  new slippers



These are fabulous -- glamorous and warm/cozy at the same time.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Why wait? Heading out into this cold and sunny day with my new love.
> View attachment 3574333
> View attachment 3574335


You are so stylish and i really love how you rock you C bags!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Pollie-Jean said:


> cold feet  new slippers


Wow just fabulous!!! What a statement for this season!!!'


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Why wait? Heading out into this cold and sunny day with my new love.
> View attachment 3574333
> View attachment 3574335


Woo hoo yeaaaaaaa......fantastic looking with your new love, Dextersmom!!! Just


----------



## Kendie26

Only posting this here too cause DM says we are " fraternal twins" on this bag. (Our medium Chanel lambskin classic flaps with gold hw). We both had our debut outting with them today! [emoji133][emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Why wait? Heading out into this cold and sunny day with my new love.
> View attachment 3574333
> View attachment 3574335



You look gorgeous! You always do! I should have tried to dress up a little more with mine but I'm tired & lazy today [emoji23]


----------



## pixiejenna

Dextersmom said:


> Part of the fun of unboxing for me is watching Walter investigate and play with the tissue, ribbon and box. [emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573844
> View attachment 3573845


I hope he approved otherwise it's gotta go back[emoji14]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> You look gorgeous! You always do! I should have tried to dress up a little more with mine but I'm tired & lazy today [emoji23]





Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous dear DM!!  Absolutely gorgeous -- so happy you moved in right away.  Love this purple on you too





ksuromax said:


> You are so stylish and i really love how you rock you C bags!!!





Auvina15 said:


> Woo hoo yeaaaaaaa......fantastic looking with your new love, Dextersmom!!! Just



Hello my beautiful Bal friends!!! Thank you Kendie, IM, ksuromax and Auvina!! It is so fun to share with you because you are all so positive, supportive and kind-hearted. 
Kendie - I would never use the word lazy to describe you, my friend.  Have you seen me, almost daily, living in jeans??  Our beautiful bags dress our outfits up. We should all start going out in pjs with our favorite bags.  Seriously, I would LIVE in pajamas if I could. I have quite a collection and need to stop buying them, but I love to come home from work and change into them, no matter what time it is. I could even change my username to pajama girl.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Only posting this here too cause DM says we are " fraternal twins" on this bag. (Our medium Chanel lambskin classic flaps with gold hw). We both had our debut outting with them today! [emoji133][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3574525



Hello twinsie!! That bag is beyond beautiful and suits you so well and btw, that is a lovely scarf you are wearing!


----------



## Dextersmom

pixiejenna said:


> I hope he approved otherwise it's gotta go back[emoji14]



Ha!! Pixiejenna, surely you jest??  The good news is that Walter loves every bag I own.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Only posting this here too cause DM says we are " fraternal twins" on this bag. (Our medium Chanel lambskin classic flaps with gold hw). We both had our debut outting with them today! [emoji133][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3574525



Gorgeous K!  You look nice -- I like your scarf.  This is such a beautiful luxurious bag.  In my dreams, I am fraternal triplets with you and DM.


----------



## ksuromax

BV Cervo hobo in Mallow and French wallet in China Red


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Hello my beautiful Bal friends!!! Thank you Kendie, IM, ksuromax and Auvina!! It is so fun to share with you because you are all so positive, supportive and kind-hearted.
> Kendie - I would never use the word lazy to describe you, my friend.  Have you seen me, almost daily, living in jeans??  Our beautiful bags dress our outfits up. We should all start going out in pjs with our favorite bags.  Seriously, I would LIVE in pajamas if I could. I have quite a collection and need to stop buying them, but I love to come home from work and change into them, no matter what time it is. I could even change my username to pajama girl.





Dextersmom said:


> Hello twinsie!! That bag is beyond beautiful and suits you so well and btw, that is a lovely scarf you are wearing!


Thank you DM! Haha, once again you are not alone! As soon as I get home from work I'm right into PJs for the night as well. 
I have zero doubt your PJs are beautiful & chic....mine, definitely NOT!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous K!  You look nice -- I like your scarf.  This is such a beautiful luxurious bag.  In my dreams, I am fraternal triplets with you and DM.


thank you dearest & yes, that's so cute "Fraternal triplets!"


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV Cervo hobo in Mallow and French wallet in China Red


Oh baby now THAT is 1 dynamic duo of color & leather. I so adore pink w/ red. You've been holding back on that pink cervo as I'm struggling to remember it OR is it new? She is simple BEAUTIFUL, like you dear mama!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Oh baby now THAT is 1 dynamic duo of color & leather. I so adore pink w/ red. You've been holding back on that pink cervo as I'm struggling to remember it OR is it new? She is simple BEAUTIFUL, like you dear mama!


Thank you, my Dearest , i have her for about a year now, it is more summer-y bag so i was wearing it often in summer and had a big break now in AW period wearing other bags, but i missed this one so i took it out for a spin now as well, besides, it doesn't really feel winter here, +23 deg C, so...


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Cervo hobo in Mallow and French wallet in China Red


I love pink and this one is just dreamy.  And you know I love this red wallet.  Thanks for posting this pretty pic.


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Only posting this here too cause DM says we are " fraternal twins" on this bag. (Our medium Chanel lambskin classic flaps with gold hw). We both had our debut outting with them today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3574525



Nothing can beat a CLASSIC CC, spectacular!!!!! LOVE!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> BV Cervo hobo in Mallow and French wallet in China Red


Oh my.... that baby pink beauty is seriously TDF..... and that little red wallet, stunning!!!! WOW!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Nothing can beat a CLASSIC CC, spectacular!!!!! LOVE!!!!


thank you darlin' & NOTHING can beat that dreamy Trio of boots you have!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Thank you, Lovelies!  


Iamminda said:


> I love pink and this one is just dreamy.  And you know I love this red wallet.  Thanks for posting this pretty pic.





Auvina15 said:


> Oh my.... that baby pink beauty is seriously TDF..... and that little red wallet, stunning!!!! WOW!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV Cervo hobo in Mallow and French wallet in China Red



Pink AND red....I LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Day two with my baby (with my new Johnny Was kimono jacket).


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Day two with my baby (with my new Johnny Was kimono jacket).
> View attachment 3575465
> View attachment 3575466


Sweet! You "work" that beautiful new baby of yours DM!! Hey, I think you might know (?) I LOVE Johnny Was!!!! Tres chic dear woman!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Day two with my baby (with my new Johnny Was kimono jacket).
> View attachment 3575465
> View attachment 3575466



I can look at this bag (and you ) everyday!!!   Just gorgeous.  I love your kimono top -- you look so good in it.  I hope to find a kimono top someday that works for me.  Your whole outfit is just so chic -- I wish I can rock that ripped/holey jeans look (I accidentally ripped my jeans recently, tried to wear them but kinda looked like a bum ).


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I can look at this bag (and you ) everyday!!!   Just gorgeous.  I love your kimono top -- you look so good in it.  I hope to find a kimono top someday that works for me.  Your whole outfit is just so chic -- I wish I can rock that ripped/holey jeans look (I accidentally ripped my jeans recently, tried to wear them but kinda looked like a bum ).





Kendie26 said:


> Sweet! You "work" that beautiful new baby of yours DM!! Hey, I think you might know (?) I LOVE Johnny Was!!!! Tres chic dear woman!!



Hey my friends, thank you so much as usual. 
Kendie, I am not surprised you favor Johnny Was, because you and I seem to gravitate towards a similar aesthetic, which is probably why I adore you. 
IM, you never cease to crack me up, my DH doesn't love the destroyed denim look, but I tell him honey, the holes cost more.   IM, I also think you are a little hard on yourself.  You should just try on a bunch of kimono's and I'm sure you will find one you like.  This one came from Neiman Marcus.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Day two with my baby (with my new Johnny Was kimono jacket).
> View attachment 3575465
> View attachment 3575466


Wow Dextersmom, totally *LOVE  *your outfit, the cutest!!!! And your bag is* so much LOVED!!!!
*


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Wow Dextersmom, totally *LOVE  *your outfit, the cutest!!!! And your bag is* so much LOVED!!!!*



You are always so sweet Auvina!! Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today's highlight's; my bronze mini, grilled cheese sandwiches and La La Land (which was truly magical, imo).


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today's highlight's; my bronze mini, grilled cheese sandwiches and La La Land (which was truly magical, imo).



Beautiful look DM.   Glad you had a wonderful Day.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful look DM.   Glad you had a wonderful Day.



Thank you, my friend.


----------



## ksuromax

BV Veneta hobo in creamy-dreamy Poussin (plus a ring)


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Veneta hobo in creamy-dreamy Poussin (plus a ring)
> View attachment 3576914
> View attachment 3576915



Such a beautiful color -- I love this hobo.  Great ring.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Such a beautiful color -- I love this hobo.  Great ring.


thank you dearly


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV Veneta hobo in creamy-dreamy Poussin (plus a ring)
> View attachment 3576914
> View attachment 3576915



Lovely, ksuromax!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today's highlight's; my bronze mini, grilled cheese sandwiches and La La Land (which was truly magical, imo).


Terrific CC, one of your best bags that I really LOVE!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> BV Veneta hobo in creamy-dreamy Poussin (plus a ring)
> View attachment 3576914
> View attachment 3576915


The leather and color of your BV is so yum, what a beauty!!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Terrific CC, one of your best bags that I really LOVE!!!!



Thank you, friend!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Lovely, ksuromax!





Auvina15 said:


> The leather and color of your BV is so yum, what a beauty!!!!!


thank you, my dear friends!


----------



## Dextersmom

Rouge Tomate Evie today.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Rouge Tomate Evie today.
> View attachment 3578347


So chic and adorable!!!! Love your jean jacket, my favorite!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Rouge Tomate Evie today.
> View attachment 3578347


Lovely look, DM!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Rouge Tomate Evie today.
> View attachment 3578347



This red is just outstanding!  And you look great


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> This red is just outstanding!  And you look great





Auvina15 said:


> So chic and adorable!!!! Love your jean jacket, my favorite!!!!





ksuromax said:


> Lovely look, DM!



Thank you, my friends!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Rouge Tomate Evie today.
> View attachment 3578347


wish I looked this fab in jeans!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Back to my new baby - Cervo hobo in peacock today


----------



## Kendie26

I haven't been doing my usual daily bag swap out  with the sheer insanity of work lately. My mulberry Bayswater has been my main work bag lately [emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> wish I looked this fab in jeans!!!



Thanks, friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Back to my new baby - Cervo hobo in peacock today



Beautiful shade of blue!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> I haven't been doing my usual daily bag swap out  with the sheer insanity of work lately. My mulberry Bayswater has been my main work bag lately [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578907



Looking chic, as always!!! 
Hopefully all of your hard work will pay off and you can slow down soon.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Looking chic, as always!!!
> Hopefully all of your hard work will pay off and you can slow down soon.


I echo this


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Back to my new baby - Cervo hobo in peacock today



I love this color!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Back to my new baby - Cervo hobo in peacock today



Double post -- sorry!   Still love your bag


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> I haven't been doing my usual daily bag swap out  with the sheer insanity of work lately. My mulberry Bayswater has been my main work bag lately [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578907



This is pretty!  Sorry to hear you are still insanely crazy at work -- I need to talk to somewhere there about this .


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Looking chic, as always!!!
> Hopefully all of your hard work will pay off and you can slow down soon.





ksuromax said:


> I echo this





Iamminda said:


> This is pretty!  Sorry to hear you are still insanely crazy at work -- I need to talk to somewhere there about this .



[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]triple smooches dearest lovelies!! I hope things calm down soon too at work! We just launched a new product so it's typically more crazy during launch mode [emoji33][emoji51][emoji182]... but yes iamminda please do talk to someone for me! Ha!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> I haven't been doing my usual daily bag swap out  with the sheer insanity of work lately. My mulberry Bayswater has been my main work bag lately [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578907


What a beautiful and classy bag, much like yourself Kendie  !!


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> What a beautiful and classy bag, much like yourself Kendie  !!


aw, I blush....thanks ever so much sweet friend!! Can't wait to see you rockin' your new awesome Twiggy!


----------



## ksuromax

Here's my large pillow in action


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Here's my large pillow in action



I love the look of the leather on this bag!!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Here's my large pillow in action


Beautiful Pillow -- also like your well coordinated outfit


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Here's my large pillow in action


Very classic!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> I haven't been doing my usual daily bag swap out  with the sheer insanity of work lately. My mulberry Bayswater has been my main work bag lately [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578907


Beautiful bag, love this gray shade!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Beautiful bag, love this gray shade!!!


thank you darlin'....it's my favorite grey bag! Happy weekend to you dearest lovely Auvina!


----------



## Dextersmom

I have a reveal to share with everyone.  I have been wanting a Chanel tote for a while now and have been waiting for the perfect one (for me) to appear.  I wanted one that is roomy, but not too big, just a little slouch,
	

		
			
		

		
	












	

		
			
		

		
	
 and today I brought this beauty home.  She is called the fluffy CC tote and she is a buttery soft lambskin with a soft, light gold HW.  I absolutely love everything about this tote.  It is light and roomy, has a snap closure, a snap compartment in the back, another compartment in the front under the CC's, a large zip pouch on the inside and protective feet on the bottom.  She will not be going outside in the rain, so I will more than likely be having lots of inside fun with her this weekend.


----------



## Iamminda

Oh wow, dear DM!  I love this tote.  So gorgeous and looks so soft.  I love the outside pockets especially the one in front with the turnlock.  The size is great for everyday use.  I must say, your C collection is just so well rounded and diverse and lovely. Congrats and enjoy.  



Dextersmom said:


> I have a reveal to share with everyone.  I have been wanting a Chanel tote for a while now and have been waiting for the perfect one (for me) to appear.  I wanted one that is roomy, but not too big, just a little slouch,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3580709
> View attachment 3580710
> View attachment 3580711
> View attachment 3580712
> View attachment 3580713
> View attachment 3580714
> View attachment 3580715
> View attachment 3580716
> View attachment 3580717
> View attachment 3580718
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and today I brought this beauty home.  She is called the fluffy CC tote and she is a buttery soft lambskin with a soft, light gold HW.  I absolutely love everything about this tote.  It is light and roomy, has a snap closure, a snap compartment in the back, another compartment in the front under the CC's, a large zip pouch on the inside and protective feet on the bottom.  She will not be going outside in the rain, so I will more than likely be having lots of inside fun with her this weekend.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Oh wow, dear DM!  I love this tote.  So gorgeous and looks so soft.  I love the outside pockets especially the one in front with the turnlock.  The size is great for everyday use.  I must say, your C collection is just so well rounded and diverse and lovely. Congrats and enjoy.



Thank you, IM!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> I have a reveal to share with everyone.  I have been wanting a Chanel tote for a while now and have been waiting for the perfect one (for me) to appear.  I wanted one that is roomy, but not too big, just a little slouch,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3580709
> View attachment 3580710
> View attachment 3580711
> View attachment 3580712
> View attachment 3580713
> View attachment 3580714
> View attachment 3580715
> View attachment 3580716
> View attachment 3580717
> View attachment 3580718
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and today I brought this beauty home.  She is called the fluffy CC tote and she is a buttery soft lambskin with a soft, light gold HW.  I absolutely love everything about this tote.  It is light and roomy, has a snap closure, a snap compartment in the back, another compartment in the front under the CC's, a large zip pouch on the inside and protective feet on the bottom.  She will not be going outside in the rain, so I will more than likely be having lots of inside fun with her this weekend.


Fabulous and so very handy and usable!!!  
 Enjoy playing with your new baby and wear it in the best of health!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Here's my large pillow in action


You look FABULOUS darlin'....I LOVE that color top on you & w/ the pop color in your sneaks/shoes. Your Pillow bag is dreamy


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> I have a reveal to share with everyone.  I have been wanting a Chanel tote for a while now and have been waiting for the perfect one (for me) to appear.  I wanted one that is roomy, but not too big, just a little slouch,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3580709
> View attachment 3580710
> View attachment 3580711
> View attachment 3580712
> View attachment 3580713
> View attachment 3580714
> View attachment 3580715
> View attachment 3580716
> View attachment 3580717
> View attachment 3580718
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and today I brought this beauty home.  She is called the fluffy CC tote and she is a buttery soft lambskin with a soft, light gold HW.  I absolutely love everything about this tote.  It is light and roomy, has a snap closure, a snap compartment in the back, another compartment in the front under the CC's, a large zip pouch on the inside and protective feet on the bottom.  She will not be going outside in the rain, so I will more than likely be having lots of inside fun with her this weekend.


BIG Congrats Dextersmom!! She is super pretty & suits you beautifully. May you get much use out of this baby & enjoy the lush feel


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> You look FABULOUS darlin'....I LOVE that color top on you & w/ the pop color in your sneaks/shoes. Your Pillow bag is dreamy


Thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> BIG Congrats Dextersmom!! She is super pretty & suits you beautifully. May you get much use out of this baby & enjoy the lush feel





ksuromax said:


> Fabulous and so very handy and usable!!!
> Enjoy playing with your new baby and wear it in the best of health!!!!



Thank you, my friends!!


----------



## Kendie26

Super excited to add this black beauty to my collection as I was looking for a new work bag. The inside design is genius & perfect for me, along with Celine's impeccable quality. [emoji4]Celine Tri-Fold bag from NM.


----------



## ksuromax

Very sleek and elegant!  wear it in the best of health!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Super excited to add this black beauty to my collection as I was looking for a new work bag. The inside design is genius & perfect for me, along with Celine's impeccable quality. [emoji4]Celine Tri-Fold bag from NM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3582409
> View attachment 3582410
> View attachment 3582411



Hey girl, what a fabulous bag!! It looks very rich and I love the clean lines and sumptuous looking leather.  How funny that we both acquired totes this week.  The only store that carries Celine in my area is Nordstrom and I was tempted by a beautiful navy box (I think that was the name) during the holiday party, but the friends I was with thought it was nothing special.  I, however, appreciated the understated beauty and clearly outstanding quality.  I am so happy for you. What a practical and truly gorgeous choice.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Hey girl, what a fabulous bag!! It looks very rich and I love the clean lines and sumptuous looking leather.  How funny that we both acquired totes this week.  The only store that carries Celine in my area is Nordstrom and I was tempted by a beautiful navy box (I think that was the name) during the holiday party, but the friends I was with thought it was nothing special.  I, however, appreciated the understated beauty and clearly outstanding quality.  I am so happy for you. What a practical and truly gorgeous choice.





ksuromax said:


> Very sleek and elegant!  wear it in the best of health!


Thank you Lovelies! I've been a Celine fan for quite some time so had to give props to this bag.  I hope that it will stay structured for at least a little while, but I think it will start to breakin & get some Bal-like slouch which I know you both love.
DM~I was trying on several chanel totes Friday when I bought this bag (probably at same time you bought your new beauty~ see, there we go again on the same wavelength!) but I just couldn't resist this one. I got horribly sick w/ that NASTY 24 hour stomach bug Fri night/yesterday & couldn't take pics of it until this morning but our newest bags share the same "birthday"


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you Lovelies! I've been a Celine fan for quite some time so had to give props to this bag.  I hope that it will stay structured for at least a little while, but I think it will start to breakin & get some Bal-like slouch which I know you both love.
> DM~I was trying on several chanel totes Friday when I bought this bag (probably at same time you bought your new beauty~ see, there we go again on the same wavelength!) but I just couldn't resist this one. I got horribly sick w/ that NASTY 24 hour stomach bug Fri night/yesterday & couldn't take pics of it until this morning but our newest bags share the same "birthday"


Oh, dear! Hope you feel better? Get well soon!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Oh, dear! Hope you feel better? Get well soon!


thank you darlin'!! Feeling much better finally, & just ate a little. Not to be crude, but ugh I hate vomitting! But hey, i'm down  5 lbs!!!! (I know those pounds will return immediately though


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you Lovelies! I've been a Celine fan for quite some time so had to give props to this bag.  I hope that it will stay structured for at least a little while, but I think it will start to breakin & get some Bal-like slouch which I know you both love.
> DM~I was trying on several chanel totes Friday when I bought this bag (probably at same time you bought your new beauty~ see, there we go again on the same wavelength!) but I just couldn't resist this one. I got horribly sick w/ that NASTY 24 hour stomach bug Fri night/yesterday & couldn't take pics of it until this morning but our newest bags share the same "birthday"



So sorry to hear that you were sick.   How crazy that we were both buying totes on Friday.   I think we must be bag soul sisters.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> thank you darlin'!! Feeling much better finally, & just ate a little. Not to be crude, but ugh I hate vomitting! But hey, i'm down  5 lbs!!!! (I know those pounds will return immediately though


Love your optimism!! Haha


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Super excited to add this black beauty to my collection as I was looking for a new work bag. The inside design is genius & perfect for me, along with Celine's impeccable quality. [emoji4]Celine Tri-Fold bag from NM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3582409
> View attachment 3582410
> View attachment 3582411



Hello gorgeous!!  Congrats on your new bag!  If you weren't already the most stylish gal at work, this would certainly qualify you now .  I can't wait to see mod shots.  Is the leather kind of pebbly?  (I tell you. my eyesight ain't what it used it be ).  And I can't remember if you still own other Celine pieces like the Luggage, etc.   All these beautiful bags -- I am living vicariously through you, DM, K.   Enjoy dear K.  And hope you feel all better soon.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Hello gorgeous!!  Congrats on your new bag!  If you weren't already the most stylish gal at work, this would certainly qualify you now .  I can't wait to see mod shots.  Is the leather kind of pebbly?  (I tell you. my eyesight ain't what it used it be ).  And I can't remember if you still own other Celine pieces like the Luggage, etc.   All these beautiful bags -- I am living vicariously through you, DM, K.   Enjoy dear K.  And hope you feel all better soon.



Aw thank you sweetie! I will try to do modshot this week. It is pebbly grainy leather...here's a closeup pic. It's buttery soft & Celine quality is top notch. I do own 3 Celine Luggage totes but I think this 1 will become my favorite as I love the compartments. Thanks again dear friend & I am in the mend [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> Super excited to add this black beauty to my collection as I was looking for a new work bag. The inside design is genius & perfect for me, along with Celine's impeccable quality. [emoji4]Celine Tri-Fold bag from NM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3582409
> View attachment 3582410
> View attachment 3582411


Just beautiful Kendie  !! Glad you're on the mend, hope you're back to 100% shortly !!


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> Just beautiful Kendie  !! Glad you're on the mend, hope you're back to 100% shortly !!


thank you sweet friend! I feel significantly better (thank goodness those stomach "bugs" are often just 24 hours...phew!)


----------



## ksuromax

TOD's today


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> TOD's today


OoooLaLa dear mama!! Look at you! LOVE it all...what a fabulous ensemble. Love everything & BIG fan of all things by Tod's...amazing quality!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> OoooLaLa dear mama!! Look at you! LOVE it all...what a fabulous ensemble. Love everything & BIG fan of all things by Tod's...amazing quality!


Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> TOD's today


Lovely bag and I like your whole outfit


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Lovely bag and I like your whole outfit


Thank you


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Super excited to add this black beauty to my collection as I was looking for a new work bag. The inside design is genius & perfect for me, along with Celine's impeccable quality. [emoji4]Celine Tri-Fold bag from NM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3582409
> View attachment 3582410
> View attachment 3582411


Wow fantastic bag, Kendie. Great choice for work with its functional and professional looking!!!Congratulations  ...yes Celine's leather and craftsmanship is top notch!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> TOD's today


Wow totally love everything in these pics!!! Your Tod bag is so gorgeous and the leather is amazing indeed, ksuromax!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> I have a reveal to share with everyone.  I have been wanting a Chanel tote for a while now and have been waiting for the perfect one (for me) to appear.  I wanted one that is roomy, but not too big, just a little slouch,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3580709
> View attachment 3580710
> View attachment 3580711
> View attachment 3580712
> View attachment 3580713
> View attachment 3580714
> View attachment 3580715
> View attachment 3580716
> View attachment 3580717
> View attachment 3580718
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and today I brought this beauty home.  She is called the fluffy CC tote and she is a buttery soft lambskin with a soft, light gold HW.  I absolutely love everything about this tote.  It is light and roomy, has a snap closure, a snap compartment in the back, another compartment in the front under the CC's, a large zip pouch on the inside and protective feet on the bottom.  She will not be going outside in the rain, so I will more than likely be having lots of inside fun with her this weekend.


Gotta say congratulations again Dextersmom!!!! It just looks so perfect on you, love love the crossbody wear option too!!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> TOD's today


Great boots too!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Gotta say congratulations again Dextersmom!!!! It just looks so perfect on you, love love the crossbody wear option too!!!



Thank you, my friend!!


----------



## ksuromax

again TOD's but today she is supported by TOD's shoes and GG belt in matching colour, plus Balenciaga bracelet


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Wow fantastic bag, Kendie. Great choice for work with its functional and professional looking!!!Congratulations  ...yes Celine's leather and craftsmanship is top notch!!!!


thanks kindly dearest friend! Sadly it's raining so much this week, my new babe might not get out of the house.I just can't take a brand new bag out in the rain (not my thing!)


----------



## mere girl

love my new warm and snugly scarf


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


> love my new warm and snugly scarf



Mere girl! What is that in your avatar 
Lovely scarf too, gorgeous colours!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> again TOD's but today she is supported by TOD's shoes and GG belt in matching colour, plus Balenciaga bracelet



A totally different look -- totally pretty as well


----------



## Iamminda

mere girl said:


> love my new warm and snugly scarf



Pretty colors!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> A totally different look -- totally pretty as well


Thank you!!


----------



## mere girl

Livia1 said:


> Mere girl! What is that in your avatar
> Lovely scarf too, gorgeous colours!


 that's my little baby boy


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out for the day with my new Fluffy CC tote.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for the day with my new Fluffy CC tote.
> View attachment 3584383


Beauty&Belle!!!!


----------



## Livia1

mere girl said:


> that's my little baby boy



 It's gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for the day with my new Fluffy CC tote.
> View attachment 3584383



Yeah for sunny weather and triple Yeah for your beautiful tote!!    Hope you are loving your first day with it.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Yeah for sunny weather and triple Yeah for your beautiful tote!!    Hope you are loving your first day with it.





ksuromax said:


> Beauty&Belle!!!!



Thank you, my friends!!


----------



## Kendie26

mere girl said:


> love my new warm and snugly scarf



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️LOVE this!!! [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for the day with my new Fluffy CC tote.
> View attachment 3584383



Looks gorgeous as always DM[emoji76][emoji76][emoji182]


----------



## Kendie26

My new Celine trifold bag


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> My new Celine trifold bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3584706


What a gorgeous bag!  How are you liking it for work days?  Your scarf looks so pretty with your outfit.  And I like your phone case (looks like Gucci Blooms).


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> What a gorgeous bag!  How are you liking it for work days?  Your scarf looks so pretty with your outfit.  And I like your phone case (looks like Gucci Blooms).


thanks iamminda! Today was first wearing because it's been raining last few days so on day one I loved it! My hubby constantly brings me different iphone cases (it's cute of him!) That brand is Sonix. I do have a Gucci Blooms pink card holder that I love so I do know what you're referring to.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> thanks iamminda! Today was first wearing because it's been raining last few days so on day one I loved it! My hubby constantly brings me different iphone cases (it's cute of him!) That brand is Sonix. I do have a Gucci Blooms pink card holder that I love so I do know what you're referring to.



Glad you love it -- hopefully your work won't be crazy busy for too much longer.  Thanks for the phone case brand -- I will look it up.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> My new Celine trifold bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3584706


Very classy and feminine look, really like it!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Prada Vitelo Daino (plus Chloe pumps and BV scarf)


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Prada Vitelo Daino (plus Chloe pumps and BV scarf)



What beautiful pebbly leather!  I like that Pom charm too.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> What beautiful pebbly leather!  I like that Pom charm too.


thank you, Dearest IM


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Prada Vitelo Daino (plus Chloe pumps and BV scarf)


You always wear it ALL so well my friend! Prada always makes me smile & those shoes are SWEET!


----------



## ksuromax

Just got this scarf (guess by who?  ) 
sooo soft, sooo light, sooo big!!!! I'm in love!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Just got this scarf (guess by who?  )
> sooo soft, sooo light, sooo big!!!! I'm in love!


Beautiful scarf K -- love love those colors.  And it looks great with your top.  Enjoy!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful scarf K -- love love those colors.  And it looks great with your top.  Enjoy!


Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Just got this scarf (guess by who?  )
> sooo soft, sooo light, sooo big!!!! I'm in love!



What a beautiful scarf!!  Lovely color and so light and airy!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> My new Celine trifold bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3584706





Kendie26 said:


> Looks gorgeous as always DM[emoji76][emoji76][emoji182]



I LOVE your beautiful and sleek bag and you look so professional and fabulous, my friend!! 
We are both enjoying our new lovelies.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Prada Vitelo Daino (plus Chloe pumps and BV scarf)



Beautiful Prada and you always have the best bag charms!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful Prada and you always have the best bag charms!!


Thank you, Sweetie


----------



## Dextersmom

Classic M/L flap today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Classic M/L flap today.
> View attachment 3585381



What a beautiful classic!  I love it


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Classic M/L flap today.
> View attachment 3585381





Dextersmom said:


> I LOVE your beautiful and sleek bag and you look so professional and fabulous, my friend!!
> We are both enjoying our new lovelies.


Thank you dearest DearHeart!! So glad you are loving your new "lovely" (that shares the same birthday as my newbie!) & I adore your CF w/ your outfit today. That bag was made for you & is 1 of my all-time fave's! xoxo


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Prada Vitelo Daino (plus Chloe pumps and BV scarf)



The leather looks amazing on that Prada, great outfit too!


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Just got this scarf (guess by who?  )
> sooo soft, sooo light, sooo big!!!! I'm in love!



Beautiful colours, looks fantastic on you!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Classic M/L flap today.
> View attachment 3585381



Such a beautiful classic bag, love your accessories too[emoji3]


----------



## Jaidybug

I haven't been posting in a while, hope everyone is well. I picked up my first Prada recently, a preowned Vitello Daino hobo. Love the leather on this bag!


----------



## Iamminda

Jaidybug said:


> I haven't been posting in a while, hope everyone is well. I picked up my first Prada recently, a preowned Vitello Daino hobo. Love the leather on this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3585557



Great to see you JB  -- hope you have been well (missed you).  Congrats on this great hobo -- very beautiful and looks very comfortable.  Enjoy!


----------



## Jaidybug

Iamminda said:


> Great to see you JB  -- hope you have been well (missed you).  Congrats on this great hobo -- very beautiful and looks very comfortable.  Enjoy!



Thanks IM, missed you too[emoji4].


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> My new Celine trifold bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3584706



Wow, that is gorgeous!!! [emoji7]


----------



## muchstuff

Jaidybug said:


> I haven't been posting in a while, hope everyone is well. I picked up my first Prada recently, a preowned Vitello Daino hobo. Love the leather on this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3585557


Lovely neutral!


----------



## Jaidybug

muchstuff said:


> Lovely neutral!



Thanks muchstuff! I'm loving the soft pebbly leather on this bag[emoji173]️


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Such a beautiful classic bag, love your accessories too[emoji3]


Thanks Jaidybug, and you have been missed! 


Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful classic!  I love it


Thank you IM! 



Kendie26 said:


> Thank you dearest DearHeart!! So glad you are loving your new "lovely" (that shares the same birthday as my newbie!) & I adore your CF w/ your outfit today. That bag was made for you & is 1 of my all-time fave's! xoxo


Thanks Kendie!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> I haven't been posting in a while, hope everyone is well. I picked up my first Prada recently, a preowned Vitello Daino hobo. Love the leather on this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3585557



Gorgeous Prada tote, JB!!  Congrats!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous Prada tote, JB!!  Congrats!



Aw, thanks so much DM! [emoji5]


----------



## muchstuff

Jaidybug said:


> Thanks muchstuff! I'm loving the soft pebbly leather on this bag[emoji173]️


You still shopping for AW?


----------



## ksuromax

Jaidybug said:


> The leather looks amazing on that Prada, great outfit too!





Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful colours, looks fantastic on you!


thank you dearly


----------



## ksuromax

Jaidybug said:


> I haven't been posting in a while, hope everyone is well. I picked up my first Prada recently, a preowned Vitello Daino hobo. Love the leather on this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3585557


Aaaaww!!! What a gorgeous colour!!!


----------



## ksuromax

my new scarf went from the box straight in action!  wearing it today with my new blue BV hobo


----------



## Kendie26

Jaidybug said:


> I haven't been posting in a while, hope everyone is well. I picked up my first Prada recently, a preowned Vitello Daino hobo. Love the leather on this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3585557


Girl, where have you been?!! We'e missed "seeing" you!! Hope life is treating you well & I adore your Prada...what a cool shape!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> my new scarf went from the box straight in action!  wearing it today with my new blue BV hobo


So, so, so PRETTY!! I love seeing your absolutely gorgeous hair too!! Those blue shades are just so elegant, happy, peaceful, you-name-it....out of words!! xoxo


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> So, so, so PRETTY!! I love seeing your absolutely gorgeous hair too!! Those blue shades are just so elegant, happy, peaceful, you-name-it....out of words!! xoxo


thank you, my Dearest friend


----------



## Jaidybug

muchstuff said:


> You still shopping for AW?



No, nothing new that I'm interested in and too many other brands I am interested in[emoji4]. You?


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Aaaaww!!! What a gorgeous colour!!!


Thanks[emoji5]


ksuromax said:


> my new scarf went from the box straight in action!  wearing it today with my new blue BV hobo


Stunning combo! Perfect match!


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> Girl, where have you been?!! We'e missed "seeing" you!! Hope life is treating you well & I adore your Prada...what a cool shape!



Thanks Kendie! I missed "seeing" you and the ladies too[emoji4]. A family member was hospitalized for a couple of months, but she thankfully pulled through and is doing well back at home now.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> my new scarf went from the box straight in action!  wearing it today with my new blue BV hobo



Love the blue--scarf, bag and ring.   Agree with Kendie -- gorgeous hair you have!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Love the blue--scarf, bag and ring.   Agree with Kendie -- gorgeous hair you have!!!


Thanks a lot, dear IM!


----------



## ksuromax

Heading to a fancy dress party with my Dolce and Gabbana wristlet 
Parrot is sitting on my shoulder


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Heading to a fancy dress party with my Dolce and Gabbana wristlet
> Parrot is sitting on my shoulder



Look at you -- one hot pirate girl .  Great wristlet too.  Have fun K.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Look at you -- one hot pirate girl .  Great wristlet too.  Have fun K.


 thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> my new scarf went from the box straight in action!  wearing it today with my new blue BV hobo



So gorgeous, ksuromax!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Rectangular lamb 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 mini today.


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Heading to a fancy dress party with my Dolce and Gabbana wristlet
> Parrot is sitting on my shoulder



Great costume and bag too!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Rectangular lamb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586260
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mini today.



Gorgeous mini, love the colours of your top and scarf together


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Rectangular lamb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586260
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mini today.



Another Beautiful C!  (I swear, I need to admire all your beautiful Cs in person ).  I like those cheery colors you are wearing.


----------



## Kendie26

Jaidybug said:


> Thanks Kendie! I missed "seeing" you and the ladies too[emoji4]. A family member was hospitalized for a couple of months, but she thankfully pulled through and is doing well back at home now.


oh wow I'm so sorry to hear that but so very glad she is doing well & back home...prayers for all of you


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> oh wow I'm so sorry to hear that but so very glad she is doing well & back home...prayers for all of you



Thanks Kendie[emoji8]


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Another Beautiful C!  (I swear, I need to admire all your beautiful Cs in person ).  I like those cheery colors you are wearing.





Jaidybug said:


> Gorgeous mini, love the colours of your top and scarf together



Thank you IM and JB!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> my new scarf went from the box straight in action!  wearing it today with my new blue BV hobo


Looks great with your cervo hobo!


----------



## muchstuff

Jaidybug said:


> No, nothing new that I'm interested in and too many other brands I am interested in[emoji4]. You?


I've sold all of my AW bags but still want to find the old beet Rockie with brass HW (sold my Rocco, it killed my shoulder), the Rockie is still one of my fave bags. Otherwise, a closet full of Bal, with a few BV bags


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> my new scarf went from the box straight in action!  wearing it today with my new blue BV hobo



Your bag, scarf & jumper match absolutely perfectly!


----------



## Dextersmom

TGIF.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> TGIF.
> View attachment 3587643


Gorgeous look -- from head to toe!  If I could order a look/ensemble,  I would say "I will take one of this!"  Happy Weekend.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> TGIF.
> View attachment 3587643


very pretty DM!! Gosh I love seeing sandals (& your pretty pedi) in the "dead of winter" here on east coast.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> very pretty DM!! Gosh I love seeing sandals (& your pretty pedi) in the "dead of winter" here on east coast.





Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous look -- from head to toe!  If I could order a look/ensemble,  I would say "I will take one of this!"  Happy Weekend.



Thank you both!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> TGIF.
> View attachment 3587643



Oh wow, love everything you are wearing! It all goes so well together!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Oh wow, love everything you are wearing! It all goes so well together!


Thank you JB!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> TGIF.
> View attachment 3587643


Llooovvee your JW kimono/shirt! Great look, DM


----------



## Kendie26

Bal friends! FedEx just dropped off a pretty new treat [emoji177].. my 2nd Chanel brooch. [emoji4] it's a light purple/pink iridescent color with gold heading around border. Prettier in person!


----------



## Jaidybug

Absolutely gorgeous Kendie!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Llooovvee your JW kimono/shirt! Great look, DM



Thank you, ksuromax!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Bal friends! FedEx just dropped off a pretty new treat [emoji177].. my 2nd Chanel brooch. [emoji4] it's a light purple/pink iridescent color with gold heading around border. Prettier in person!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588311
> View attachment 3588313
> View attachment 3588314



That is such a dreamy and beautiful brooch, my friend!!  I love it and it suits you perfectly!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> That is such a dreamy and beautiful brooch, my friend!!  I love it and it suits you perfectly!


thank you dearest, it's super pretty/feminine in person...will wear it today as I've been wearing my first brooch nonstop all week! Happy Saturday dear DM!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Bal friends! FedEx just dropped off a pretty new treat [emoji177].. my 2nd Chanel brooch. [emoji4] it's a light purple/pink iridescent color with gold heading around border. Prettier in person!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588311
> View attachment 3588313
> View attachment 3588314


Gasp... what a fabulous piece, K!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Bal friends! FedEx just dropped off a pretty new treat [emoji177].. my 2nd Chanel brooch. [emoji4] it's a light purple/pink iridescent color with gold heading around border. Prettier in person!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588311
> View attachment 3588313
> View attachment 3588314



Such a pretty brooch K.  I love pink and purple so this is just like the perfect combo.  Can't wait to see it on you.


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Gasp... what a fabulous piece, K!!!!





Iamminda said:


> Such a pretty brooch K.  I love pink and purple so this is just like the perfect combo.  Can't wait to see it on you.



Thanks so much Darlin's!! New brooch in  action today with my Chanel Boy bag ...happy Saturday gang![emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks so much Darlin's!! New brooch in  action today with my Chanel Boy bag ...happy Saturday gang![emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588557


Perfection!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks so much Darlin's!! New brooch in  action today with my Chanel Boy bag ...happy Saturday gang![emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588557



Looks perfect on your sweater and what a beautiful Boy you got there.  Have a great weekend .


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks so much Darlin's!! New brooch in  action today with my Chanel Boy bag ...happy Saturday gang![emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588557



I LOVE this brooch on you!!  You and your Boy also look wonderful!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Perfection!!!!





Iamminda said:


> Looks perfect on your sweater and what a beautiful Boy you got there.  Have a great weekend .





Dextersmom said:


> I LOVE this brooch on you!!  You and your Boy also look wonderful!!


Aw thank you my sweetie's....I must confess, that modshot was a pain  in the "patootie " to take (because of the brooch, the bag strap...it was a mess!) but kindest thanks to you all.


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks so much Darlin's!! New brooch in  action today with my Chanel Boy bag ...happy Saturday gang![emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588557



Gorgeous brooch and bag[emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

Jaidybug said:


> Gorgeous brooch and bag[emoji173]️


smooches, hugs & thanks to you sweet JB!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> TGIF.
> View attachment 3587643


Absolutely perfect!!!  You nailed it!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Bal friends! FedEx just dropped off a pretty new treat [emoji177].. my 2nd Chanel brooch. [emoji4] it's a light purple/pink iridescent color with gold heading around border. Prettier in person!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588311
> View attachment 3588313
> View attachment 3588314


It's so pretty Kendie, congratulations!!!! I've been crazy busy, so many gorgeous pieces sharing around, can't really keep track anymore but love to sneak in........


----------



## Auvina15

Brought my chained Boy out today!!! Happy weekend loveliest friends!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3588866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought my chained Boy out today!!! Happy weekend loveliest friends!!!



Wow, such a pretty pink and love the details on it[emoji175]


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3588866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought my chained Boy out today!!! Happy weekend loveliest friends!!!



This is absolutely gorgeous (I like pink).  I love your coat too.


----------



## Auvina15

Jaidybug said:


> Wow, such a pretty pink and love the details on it[emoji175]





Iamminda said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous (I like pink).  I love your coat too.


Thank you so much Jaidybug and Iamminda. You're so sweet!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3588866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought my chained Boy out today!!! Happy weekend loveliest friends!!!


Your Boy is simply stunning and your coat is so fabulous I must know more about it, if you don't mind sharing who makes that beauty and where did you find it, my friend??? 


Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely perfect!!!  You nailed it!!!



Thank you, sweet Auvina!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3588866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought my chained Boy out today!!! Happy weekend loveliest friends!!!


Fabulous look!!!! Such a soft shade of pink and the coat is great, too!!!!  love it!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Fabulous look!!!! Such a soft shade of pink and the coat is great, too!!!!  love it!!!!


Thank you so much darling ksuromax!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Your Boy is simply stunning and your coat is so fabulous I must know more about it, if you don't mind sharing who makes that beauty and where did you find it, my friend???
> 
> 
> Thank you, sweet Auvina!


Thank you so much Dextersmom.I didn't see this post earlier.  The coat you mentioned is actually our traditional dress was custom made!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> Thank you so much Dextersmom.I didn't see this post earlier.  The coat you mentioned is actually our traditional dress was custom made!!!



Would love to see a more detailed shot of it the next time you wear it -- very beautiful!!


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Would love to see a more detailed shot of it the next time you wear it -- very beautiful!!


Thank you Iamminda. I sure will!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3588866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought my chained Boy out today!!! Happy weekend loveliest friends!!!


You totally belong in a magazine or huge highway billboard w/ this KILLER PIC Auvina!! SWOON> i saw this & responded in chanel thread first & asked about your jacket (as I see you are making all our Bal girls in a frenzy over it too!!) It is just the most phenomenal piece & I love that it is custom made! Love your Gucci's too.....GORGEOUS everything!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Happy Sunday friends!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Sunday friends!!
> View attachment 3589357


You read my mind, Darlin'! I was just going to dress in the same colours tomorrow morning -bright blue top + my new blue scarf and my red Day 
needless to say - i love your look!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> You totally belong in a magazine or huge highway billboard w/ this KILLER PIC Auvina!! SWOON> i saw this & responded in chanel thread first & asked about your jacket (as I see you are making all our Bal girls in a frenzy over it too!!) It is just the most phenomenal piece & I love that it is custom made! Love your Gucci's too.....GORGEOUS everything!!!


Aww Kendie, you really make me !!!! Thank you so much again sweetest Kendie!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Sunday friends!!
> View attachment 3589357


Just fabulous!!! That lovely GG really pops on your gorgeous blue outfit, great idea Dextersmom!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Sunday friends!!
> View attachment 3589357


I love love love this bag and you look so darn good!!!    My new year resolution should be to get into fantastic shape like you .


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Sunday friends!!
> View attachment 3589357



Lovely Gucci, looks great on you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I love love love this bag and you look so darn good!!!    My new year resolution should be to get into fantastic shape like you .


IM, you are very kind!!  Come to LJ and you can walk up hills and to the beach with me, my friend. 


Jaidybug said:


> Lovely Gucci, looks great on you!


Thank you so much JB! 


ksuromax said:


> You read my mind, Darlin'! I was just going to dress in the same colours tomorrow morning -bright blue top + my new blue scarf and my red Day
> needless to say - i love your look!!


Thank you ksuromax!  Great minds think alike, no? 



Auvina15 said:


> Just fabulous!!! That lovely GG really pops on your gorgeous blue outfit, great idea Dextersmom!!!!



Thank you, sweet Auvina!


----------



## ksuromax

She is home!!!! I ripped off the package right at the post office parking!!! She's perfection! MY PERFECT RED!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> She is home!!!! I ripped off the package right at the post office parking!!! She's perfection! MY PERFECT RED!!



Congrats on this most gorgeous red beauty!  Perfection indeed.  I love it.  Enjoy and can't wait to see you wear it.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this most gorgeous red beauty!  Perfection indeed.  I love it.  Enjoy and can't wait to see you wear it.


Thank you!! Can't wait to wear it!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> She is home!!!! I ripped off the package right at the post office parking!!! She's perfection! MY PERFECT RED!!



Wow! That is the perfect red! [emoji173]️I adore red bags, and yours looks amazing! Congrats!


----------



## ksuromax

Jaidybug said:


> Wow! That is the perfect red! [emoji173]️I adore red bags, and yours looks amazing! Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> She is home!!!! I ripped off the package right at the post office parking!!! She's perfection! MY PERFECT RED!!


Holy Moly that is PHENOMENAL girlfriend!! I LOVE it....the red looks like a "true" red on my screen....or is it slightly "warm" (as I think you may prefer warmer shades?) Either way she is BEAUTEOUS!!! Big high 5!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> She is home!!!! I ripped off the package right at the post office parking!!! She's perfection! MY PERFECT RED!!


She truly is a beauty, congrats!


----------



## Dmurphy1

ksuromax said:


> She is home!!!! I ripped off the package right at the post office parking!!! She's perfection! MY PERFECT RED!!


That is one beautiful bag  !!! Happy for you !


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> She is home!!!! I ripped off the package right at the post office parking!!! She's perfection! MY PERFECT RED!!



What a fantastic beauty!!!  Is this your Valentine's Day bag?  I ask because I am planning to receive a little red something as a Valentine myself.


----------



## Dextersmom

I used my very special and new this month classic flap today. I am going to make a really profound bag statement. 



 You all know I love my bags, Bals and otherwise, but if I could only have 1 bag, it would be this one.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I used my very special and new this month classic flap today. I am going to make a really profound bag statement.
> View attachment 3590533
> View attachment 3590534
> 
> You all know I love my bags, Bals and otherwise, but if I could only have 1 bag, it would be this one.



Wow, what a statement!!  And what a beautiful look today (everyday really ).  I totally believe that this is truly a special bag -- it is unbelievably beautiful and elegant.  Really loving your kimono top.    So glad to see your pretty pics.


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> I used my very special and new this month classic flap today. I am going to make a really profound bag statement.
> View attachment 3590533
> View attachment 3590534
> 
> You all know I love my bags, Bals and otherwise, but if I could only have 1 bag, it would be this one.



It is a fabulous bag, I can see why that would be your favourite. Gorgeous![emoji173]️


----------



## ksuromax

Thank you heaps, my friends!!!!!! 
She is a perfect TRUE red ....


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> What a fantastic beauty!!!  Is this your Valentine's Day bag?  I ask because I am planning to receive a little red something as a Valentine myself.


Thank you dear DM! 
It's a nice coincidence, as i wasn't planning it for V's, but will be happily wearing it on this day. 
My V's pressie this year will be coming in a small square box....


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> I used my very special and new this month classic flap today. I am going to make a really profound bag statement.
> View attachment 3590533
> View attachment 3590534
> 
> You all know I love my bags, Bals and otherwise, but if I could only have 1 bag, it would be this one.


Phenomenally beautiful EVERYTHING, starting with BEAUTIFUL Y-O-U!! You know I totally understand your profound statement! I get it girlfriend!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> I used my very special and new this month classic flap today. I am going to make a really profound bag statement.
> View attachment 3590533
> View attachment 3590534
> 
> You all know I love my bags, Bals and otherwise, but if I could only have 1 bag, it would be this one.


Very classy and beautiful statement piece!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Very classy and beautiful statement piece!!





Iamminda said:


> Wow, what a statement!!  And what a beautiful look today (everyday really ).  I totally believe that this is truly a special bag -- it is unbelievably beautiful and elegant.  Really loving your kimono top.    So glad to see your pretty pics.





Jaidybug said:


> It is a fabulous bag, I can see why that would be your favourite. Gorgeous![emoji173]️





Kendie26 said:


> Phenomenally beautiful EVERYTHING, starting with BEAUTIFUL Y-O-U!! You know I totally understand your profound statement! I get it girlfriend!!



Thank you so much, my beautiful friends!! You are all so wonderful!


----------



## ksuromax

I'm on fire...


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> I'm on fire...


HOT!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> I'm on fire...



Yes you are, that red is hot [emoji91] 
Love your arm candy too[emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> HOT!!!





Jaidybug said:


> Yes you are, that red is hot [emoji91]
> Love your arm candy too[emoji4]


Thank you, girls!!  
One more matching bracelet on the other hand


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Thank you, girls!!
> One more matching bracelet on the other hand
> View attachment 3591056


One more comment K -- love the perfect lipstick and matching bracelet


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> One more comment K -- love the perfect lipstick and matching bracelet


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> I'm on fire...



Fabulous red beauty!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> I used my very special and new this month classic flap today. I am going to make a really profound bag statement.
> View attachment 3590533
> View attachment 3590534
> 
> You all know I love my bags, Bals and otherwise, but if I could only have 1 bag, it would be this one.


Wow I totally love everything!!!! Your classic CC is divine, a statement indeed. And your kimono top got my huge LOVE!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Wow I totally love everything!!!! Your classic CC is divine, a statement indeed. And your kimono top got my huge LOVE!!!!



Thank you, my dear Auvina!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> I'm on fire...


Oh my this is FABULOUS!!! Looks like true red too me, the leather is just divine, so gorgeous!!! Huge congratulations to ksuromax, wear it in your best of happiness dear!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Thank you!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Using my 225 Reissue today (with special guest appearance from Walter).


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Using my 225 Reissue today (with special guest appearance from Walter).
> View attachment 3591341



Lovely bag, and Walter is a cutie!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Thank you, girls!!
> One more matching bracelet on the other hand
> View attachment 3591056


major major gorgeous sexy red lips girlfriend!! Woooooohooo!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Using my 225 Reissue today (with special guest appearance from Walter).
> View attachment 3591341


Beautiful!! Adore the outfit, especially that skirt & I sure would LOVE to fix Walter up w/ my girl Kali...they make such a sweet couple! Kitty Love


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Using my 225 Reissue today (with special guest appearance from Walter).
> View attachment 3591341



Beautiful bag and what a cute look!   And of course, good to see your little darling.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> major major gorgeous sexy red lips girlfriend!! Woooooohooo!


 thank you, dearest friend


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful bag and what a cute look!   And of course, good to see your little darling.


Thank you IM! 


Jaidybug said:


> Lovely bag, and Walter is a cutie!


Thank you JB! 



Kendie26 said:


> Beautiful!! Adore the outfit, especially that skirt & I sure would LOVE to fix Walter up w/ my girl Kali...they make such a sweet couple! Kitty Love


Thank you, Kendie!  I'm sure your beautiful Kali is too mature and sophisticated for my little rascal, Walter.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Using my 225 Reissue today (with special guest appearance from Walter).
> View attachment 3591341


Very nice look! 
Hello Walter!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Very nice look!
> Hello Walter!!



Thank you, ksuromax and Walter says hi!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Using my 225 Reissue today (with special guest appearance from Walter).
> View attachment 3591341


Beautiful outfit and the C is so adorable!!!! Hello cutie Walter!!


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry Alexa LE (London Olympics 2012) in oak (plus Balenciaga bracelet)


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Alexa LE (London Olympics 2012) in oak (plus Balenciaga bracelet)


looking gorgeous girl, but the question is...are you wearing those stunning red lips again?!!! You totally rock the red lip! Something I sadly can NOT do. smooch:


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> looking gorgeous girl, but the question is...are you wearing those stunning red lips again?!!! You totally rock the red lip! Something I sadly can NOT do. smooch:


no, today lips are natural and wearing no lippy, just a touch of balm
i am not a big fan of MU in general, tho i can do perfect red pout, but yesterday it was only to support my new Ferrari red BV cervo hobo, otherwise i don't bother much... and when i do make-up-to-kill, i usually dress-up-to-kill, too (black outfit, heels, etc)


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Beautiful outfit and the C is so adorable!!!! Hello cutie Walter!!



Thank you Auvina!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Alexa LE (London Olympics 2012) in oak (plus Balenciaga bracelet)



Gorgeous look, and your scarf is beautiful!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Alexa LE (London Olympics 2012) in oak (plus Balenciaga bracelet)



Lovely bag.  I llike what you are wearing -- the colors complement your beautiful hair so well.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous look, and your scarf is beautiful!!


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Lovely bag.  I llike what you are wearing -- the colors complement your beautiful hair so well.


Thank you, Sweetie


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Alexa LE (London Olympics 2012) in oak (plus Balenciaga bracelet)


Love this shot!!! Your scarf is so gorg ksuromax!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Love this shot!!! Your scarf is do gorg ksuromax!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Just received this beautiful rogue pod from Ireland, which I purchased on ebay, I love it on my twiggy  !  It's also made so you can use it as a strap extender and is made beautifully.


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Alexa LE (London Olympics 2012) in oak (plus Balenciaga bracelet)



Love EVERYTHING you are wearing! Everything goes together perfectly!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dmurphy1 said:


> Just received this beautiful rogue pod from Ireland, which I purchased on ebay, I love it on my twiggy  !  It's also made so you can use it as a strap extender and is made beautifully.



Looks great on your bag


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> Just received this beautiful rogue pod from Ireland, which I purchased on ebay, I love it on my twiggy  !  It's also made so you can use it as a strap extender and is made beautifully.


Super Duper ADORBS DMurphy my sweets!!! Love the pods...big CONGRATS dear friend!


----------



## Kendie26

I know, I know, I know! I can hear some of my dearest Bal friends already BUT, I've been PATIENTLY awaiting my perfect red bag for what seems to be forever so here she is in all her glory[emoji4][emoji173]️Chanel lambskin classic flap in my perfect size! Just arrived today


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> I know, I know, I know! I can hear some of my dearest Bal friends already BUT, I've been PATIENTLY awaiting my perfect red bag for what seems to be forever so here she is in all her glory[emoji4][emoji173]️Chanel lambskin classic flap in my perfect size! Just arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3592286
> View attachment 3592290


Ohhhhhh Kendie, this is breathtaking !!!! You lucky girl  !!! Can't wait to see a mod shot !! Enjoy !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> I know, I know, I know! I can hear some of my dearest Bal friends already BUT, I've been PATIENTLY awaiting my perfect red bag for what seems to be forever so here she is in all her glory[emoji4][emoji173]️Chanel lambskin classic flap in my perfect size! Just arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3592286
> View attachment 3592290


Oh wow!  Oh wow!  Oh wow!  This is the definition of the perfect red bag.  I know what bag you will be carrying for Valentine's Day .  Am stunned by its beauty!   What size is this?  (Sorry I don't know all the models -- medium? In between the WOC and the Jumbo?).   You (and DM too) are so plugged in and well connected that you always get the best Chanel bags.  Enjoy and can't wait to see more pictures.  (Need to see a family picture too at some point).


----------



## ksuromax

Jaidybug said:


> Love EVERYTHING you are wearing! Everything goes together perfectly!


Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

That is so pretty! 


Dmurphy1 said:


> Just received this beautiful rogue pod from Ireland, which I purchased on ebay, I love it on my twiggy  !  It's also made so you can use it as a strap extender and is made beautifully.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> I know, I know, I know! I can hear some of my dearest Bal friends already BUT, I've been PATIENTLY awaiting my perfect red bag for what seems to be forever so here she is in all her glory[emoji4][emoji173]️Chanel lambskin classic flap in my perfect size! Just arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3592286
> View attachment 3592290



Congrats on this absolutely gorgeous red beauty!!!   I can't wait to see how you style her, my friend.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> I know, I know, I know! I can hear some of my dearest Bal friends already BUT, I've been PATIENTLY awaiting my perfect red bag for what seems to be forever so here she is in all her glory[emoji4][emoji173]️Chanel lambskin classic flap in my perfect size! Just arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3592286
> View attachment 3592290


Yeeeeyyyy!!!! 
MAJOR CONGRATS!!!!! 
I am so happy for you, you've finally found it!!!!! She is amazingly beautuful!!!  Wear it in the best of health, my friend!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dmurphy1 said:


> Just received this beautiful rogue pod from Ireland, which I purchased on ebay, I love it on my twiggy  !  It's also made so you can use it as a strap extender and is made beautifully.


Very beautiful print, really lovely!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> Ohhhhhh Kendie, this is breathtaking !!!! You lucky girl  !!! Can't wait to see a mod shot !! Enjoy !!!!!!!!!!!





Iamminda said:


> Oh wow!  Oh wow!  Oh wow!  This is the definition of the perfect red bag.  I know what bag you will be carrying for Valentine's Day .  Am stunned by its beauty!   What size is this?  (Sorry I don't know all the models -- medium? In between the WOC and the Jumbo?).   You (and DM too) are so plugged in and well connected that you always get the best Chanel bags.  Enjoy and can't wait to see more pictures.  (Need to see a family picture too at some point).





Dextersmom said:


> Congrats on this absolutely gorgeous red beauty!!!   I can't wait to see how you style her, my friend.





ksuromax said:


> Yeeeeyyyy!!!!
> MAJOR CONGRATS!!!!!
> I am so happy for you, you've finally found it!!!!! She is amazingly beautuful!!!  Wear it in the best of health, my friend!!


Huge thanks to all my dearest Bal sweeties! I am SO FREAKIN' EXCITED w/ this red
DMurphy~i do feel lucky, as I hope you do too w/ your super sexy adorable new Twiggy & pod! 
Iamminda~you are too cute. This is the medium size classic flap....a huge percent of chanel lovers consider this a perfect size (not too big or small; although for women who need large bags this might not be to their liking) but it really is a quintessential size for the brand. Haha & yes I do plan on a family shot at some point when I can find time
Dextersmom~so happy to join you in having a lambskin classic quilt in red (your mini)...I honestly am content now (I promise!!) You know I was looking for a while & then I actually gave up my search & then BAM, there she was.....isn't that how things happen often in life?!
ksuromax~thanks sweetie, I'm so happy to join you with a favorite red bag (like your new BV beauty...& you KNOW I noticed  that sweet, sexy, sassy avatar change you made!)


----------



## ksuromax

Bottega Veneta 
my brand new crispy Veneta is making her first appearance today  
she is soooo yummiiieeee........


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta
> my brand new crispy Veneta is making her first appearance today
> she is soooo yummiiieeee........


She is sooooooo utterly YUMMY! You look PHENOMENAL!! I love that you have this killer signature style w/ your beloved BV hobo's....that are just perfect on you girl! CONGRATS again


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> She is sooooooo utterly YUMMY! You look PHENOMENAL!! I love that you have this killer signature style w/ your beloved BV hobo's....that are just perfect on you girl! CONGRATS again


thank you, Sweetie


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> I know, I know, I know! I can hear some of my dearest Bal friends already BUT, I've been PATIENTLY awaiting my perfect red bag for what seems to be forever so here she is in all her glory[emoji4][emoji173]️Chanel lambskin classic flap in my perfect size! Just arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3592286
> View attachment 3592290



[emoji173]️Oh WOW Kendie! [emoji173]️That is such a stunning bag in red! Perfection! Major congrats![emoji173]️


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta
> my brand new crispy Veneta is making her first appearance today
> she is soooo yummiiieeee........



Thank you for the up close details!!  This bag was made for you, my dear....so perfect on you!


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta
> my brand new crispy Veneta is making her first appearance today
> she is soooo yummiiieeee........



That is gorgeous! I love how perfectly you coordinate your outfits, beautiful!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you for the up close details!!  This bag was made for you, my dear....so perfect on you!


Thanks, Sweetie


----------



## ksuromax

Jaidybug said:


> That is gorgeous! I love how perfectly you coordinate your outfits, beautiful!


Thanks, Dearest


----------



## ksuromax

I was not sure about this brown colour initially... but now i really like how she fit in my closet, she matched perfectly with my shoes (TOD's) and a lot of clothes as well, so yes, she is definitely a keeper!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta
> my brand new crispy Veneta is making her first appearance today
> she is soooo yummiiieeee........



Congrats on this gorgeous bag!   I love how it pairs perfectly with your top and beautiful hair.   Also like your pretty round ring.  I have major hobo envy here


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this gorgeous bag!   I love how it pairs perfectly with your top and beautiful hair.   Also like your pretty round ring.  I have major hobo envy here


Thank you, Darlin'


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> I know, I know, I know! I can hear some of my dearest Bal friends already BUT, I've been PATIENTLY awaiting my perfect red bag for what seems to be forever so here she is in all her glory[emoji4][emoji173]️Chanel lambskin classic flap in my perfect size! Just arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3592286
> View attachment 3592290


I keep staring at this beauty again and again, PHENOMENAL!!! I need her in my life too, Kendie!!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta
> my brand new crispy Veneta is making her first appearance today
> she is soooo yummiiieeee........


What a perfect color, it's rich but still neutral. Yes the leather is divine, indeed!!! You paired it so well with your whole outfit and everything, LOVE!!!! Your perfect looks really encourage me to do mod shots more often dear ksuromax!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> What a perfect color, it's rich but still neutral. Yes the leather is divine, indeed!!! You paired it so well with your whole outfit and everything, LOVE!!!! Your perfect looks really encourage me to do mod shots more often dear ksuromax!


Thank you Dearest Friend!!


----------



## Kendie26

Jaidybug said:


> [emoji173]️Oh WOW Kendie! [emoji173]️That is such a stunning bag in red! Perfection! Major congrats![emoji173]️


thanks kindly dearest Jaidybug....have i told you that I LOVE your new (newer) avatar....sexy blue!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> I keep staring at this beauty again and again, PHENOMENAL!!! I need her in my life too, Kendie!!!!!


Aw thank you sweetest Auvina!! Maybe we will be twinsies on this one if you are on the hunt (?) 14B red is beautiful (imho) & the lambskin just makes it even more gorgeous. I'll keep a look out for you! xoxo


----------



## Dextersmom

Today I grabbed this old Stephane Verdino messenger bag that I have had for years.  I haven't used this bag in a long time, and I forgot how much I used to love it.  I have always loved metallics and fell in love with this one on a shopping trip at Neiman Marcus in Beverly Hills eons ago.  I may not use this beauty as much as I used to, but I will NEVER part with it.  It is a super soft leather and is extremely light weight and 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 is made in France.  I think this brand disappeared from the luxury bag market, much like Isabella Fiore, when they stopped making their bags in Italy, which is another brand I used to love.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Dextersmom said:


> Today I grabbed this old Stephane Verdino messenger bag that I have had for years.  I haven't used this bag in a long time, and I forgot how much I used to love it.  I have always loved metallics and fell in love with this one on a shopping trip at Neiman Marcus in Beverly Hills eons ago.  I may not use this beauty as much as I used to, but I will NEVER part with it.  It is a super soft leather and is extremely light weight and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593311
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is made in France.  I think this brand disappeared from the luxury bag market, much like Isabella Fiore, when they stopped making their bags in Italy, which is another brand I used to love.


Beautiful bag and your whole outfit is just perfect !!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Aw thank you sweetest Auvina!! Maybe we will be twinsies on this one if you are on the hunt (?) 14B red is beautiful (imho) & the lambskin just makes it even more gorgeous. I'll keep a look out for you! xoxo


Thank you dearest Kendie!!! I might not getting any Chanel soon but.... never know!!!! Not promised...... It was my wish of your perfect red classic C!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today I grabbed this old Stephane Verdino messenger bag that I have had for years.  I haven't used this bag in a long time, and I forgot how much I used to love it.  I have always loved metallics and fell in love with this one on a shopping trip at Neiman Marcus in Beverly Hills eons ago.  I may not use this beauty as much as I used to, but I will NEVER part with it.  It is a super soft leather and is extremely light weight and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593311
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is made in France.  I think this brand disappeared from the luxury bag market, much like Isabella Fiore, when they stopped making their bags in Italy, which is another brand I used to love.


What a pretty bag -- definitely a keeper.  Love your whole outfit -- the fringe and the whole vibe!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today I grabbed this old Stephane Verdino messenger bag that I have had for years.  I haven't used this bag in a long time, and I forgot how much I used to love it.  I have always loved metallics and fell in love with this one on a shopping trip at Neiman Marcus in Beverly Hills eons ago.  I may not use this beauty as much as I used to, but I will NEVER part with it.  It is a super soft leather and is extremely light weight and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593311
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is made in France.  I think this brand disappeared from the luxury bag market, much like Isabella Fiore, when they stopped making their bags in Italy, which is another brand I used to love.


Wow wow its such a stunning metallic pink!!! Yea I haven't seen your wearing this beauty before.....We should have variety bag colors for occasions. Love your sandals too, Dextersmom!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> thanks kindly dearest Jaidybug....have i told you that I LOVE your new (newer) avatar....sexy blue!!!



Aw, thanks Kendie[emoji4]


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Today I grabbed this old Stephane Verdino messenger bag that I have had for years.  I haven't used this bag in a long time, and I forgot how much I used to love it.  I have always loved metallics and fell in love with this one on a shopping trip at Neiman Marcus in Beverly Hills eons ago.  I may not use this beauty as much as I used to, but I will NEVER part with it.  It is a super soft leather and is extremely light weight and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593311
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is made in France.  I think this brand disappeared from the luxury bag market, much like Isabella Fiore, when they stopped making their bags in Italy, which is another brand I used to love.



Soooo pretty DM![emoji175]


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Soooo pretty DM![emoji175]





Dmurphy1 said:


> Beautiful bag and your whole outfit is just perfect !!!





Iamminda said:


> What a pretty bag -- definitely a keeper.  Love your whole outfit -- the fringe and the whole vibe!!!





Auvina15 said:


> Wow wow its such a stunning metallic pink!!! Yea I haven't seen your wearing this beauty before.....We should have variety bag colors for occasions. Love your sandals too, Dextersmom!!!



Thank you so much JB, Dmurphy1, IM & Auvina!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Today I grabbed this old Stephane Verdino messenger bag that I have had for years.  I haven't used this bag in a long time, and I forgot how much I used to love it.  I have always loved metallics and fell in love with this one on a shopping trip at Neiman Marcus in Beverly Hills eons ago.  I may not use this beauty as much as I used to, but I will NEVER part with it.  It is a super soft leather and is extremely light weight and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593311
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is made in France.  I think this brand disappeared from the luxury bag market, much like Isabella Fiore, when they stopped making their bags in Italy, which is another brand I used to love.


very beautiful, happy metallic colour! love it!!


----------



## ksuromax

Again my new Veneta, love how this bag can be dressed feminine and edgy...


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today I grabbed this old Stephane Verdino messenger bag that I have had for years.  I haven't used this bag in a long time, and I forgot how much I used to love it.  I have always loved metallics and fell in love with this one on a shopping trip at Neiman Marcus in Beverly Hills eons ago.  I may not use this beauty as much as I used to, but I will NEVER part with it.  It is a super soft leather and is extremely light weight and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593311
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is made in France.  I think this brand disappeared from the luxury bag market, much like Isabella Fiore, when they stopped making their bags in Italy, which is another brand I used to love.


Wowzer, that color bag is AMAZING...total LOVE!! So funny you also mention Isabella Fiore because I adored her things as well & I still have 1 of her pink/magenta bags that is similar to the color of your SV bag you posted. Knowing you my dear, you would also love the Isabella bag with her lovely detailing work. I'll try to remember to post a pic for you (I haven't used it in a long time, but you inspired me to get her out!)


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Again my new Veneta, love how this bag can be dressed feminine and edgy...



This beauty is so versatile!!  Looks great with your killer leather jacket.  Another good look


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This beauty is so versatile!!  Looks great with your killer leather jacket.  Another good look


Thank you, Dearest!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Again my new Veneta, love how this bag can be dressed feminine and edgy...





ksuromax said:


> very beautiful, happy metallic colour! love it!!



Thank you, my friend and I seriously adore black and caramel together... and your ring is fabulous!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, my friend and I seriously adore black and caramel together... and your ring is fabulous!!


Thank you, Darlin'!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Wowzer, that color bag is AMAZING...total LOVE!! So funny you also mention Isabella Fiore because I adored her things as well & I still have 1 of her pink/magenta bags that is similar to the color of your SV bag you posted. Knowing you my dear, you would also love the Isabella bag with her lovely detailing work. I'll try to remember to post a pic for you (I haven't used it in a long time, but you inspired me to get her out!)



Thanks Kendie!!  I used to have so many of her bags, though I have given most away to friends, I did keep one lovely clutch and a wristlet.  Such unique beauties and I would love to see yours some day.


----------



## Dextersmom

Happy Friday, my friends!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday, my friends!
> View attachment 3594068


So chic and very elegant too!!! Love that C classic piece can be paired with so many outfits!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday, my friends!
> View attachment 3594068


Bam, there she is! Love it all (that skirt is fab!) I also wore my medium CF today (just didn't post it) so we are in sync again my dear! And yes I will def post my isabella fiore pink bag someday soon.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday, my friends!
> View attachment 3594068


Happy Friday lovely lady .  Beautiful bag and outfit!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Happy Friday lovely lady .  Beautiful bag and outfit!


Thank you IM! 


Auvina15 said:


> So chic and very elegant too!!! Love that C classic piece can be paired with so many outfits!!!!


Thank you, Auvina! 



Kendie26 said:


> Bam, there she is! Love it all (that skirt is fab!) I also wore my medium CF today (just didn't post it) so we are in sync again my dear! And yes I will def post my isabella fiore pink bag someday soon.


Thank you, Kendie! How funny that we are on the same wavelength once again.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday, my friends!
> View attachment 3594068


Lovely look, DM! I like casuality and fresh breath that jeans jacket adds to you feminine style


----------



## ksuromax

Shame to confess but i totally forgot i had this beauty sitting in the dark corner of my closet for a year (or more??)


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Lovely look, DM! I like casuality and fresh breath that jeans jacket adds to you feminine style



Thank you, ksuromax!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Shame to confess but i totally forgot i had this beauty sitting in the dark corner of my closet for a year (or more??)



Good that you found it!!  It is beautiful!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Good that you found it!!  It is beautiful!


I just can't believe i forgot i had it.... so silly really...


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Shame to confess but i totally forgot i had this beauty sitting in the dark corner of my closet for a year (or more??)



This is so beautiful--can't wait to see you wear it.


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Shame to confess but i totally forgot i had this beauty sitting in the dark corner of my closet for a year (or more??)



" a what???!!!!" [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] a full YEAR girl??? I'm dying!!! Oh how I adore you[emoji182] it's a beautiful scarf & love all  the colors!! Congrats on your " new" treat!![emoji8][emoji322]


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> " a what???!!!!" [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] a full YEAR girl??? I'm dying!!! Oh how I adore you[emoji182] it's a beautiful scarf & love all  the colors!! Congrats on your " new" treat!![emoji8][emoji322]



i am not a big fan of scarves, but i have a few, wear them veeery rarely when i DRESS UP
and i didn't dare to wear it when i got it as it was already warm enough to get sweaty outside, it's really hot, i mean +40...45 deg C will make you sweat even within 3-5 mins walk between car park and office. And make up melts, too... so i stashed it "till better times"... lol


----------



## ksuromax

Edit: double post


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Shame to confess but i totally forgot i had this beauty sitting in the dark corner of my closet for a year (or more??)


Wow it's so gorgeous ksuromax!!! You must have so many of scarves!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today I am using my Rose Beige Disco.


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Again my new Veneta, love how this bag can be dressed feminine and edgy...





ksuromax said:


> Shame to confess but i totally forgot i had this beauty sitting in the dark corner of my closet for a year (or more??)



Your bag looks perfect on you, as does your gorgeous jacket![emoji173]️ That scarf is a beauty too


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday, my friends!
> View attachment 3594068





Dextersmom said:


> Today I am using my Rose Beige Disco.
> View attachment 3595260



Gorgeous CC bag and brooch! Love that Disco bag on you too


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today I am using my Rose Beige Disco.
> View attachment 3595260


So pretty as always, sweet Dextersmom!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today I am using my Rose Beige Disco.
> View attachment 3595260



The Disco Bag is just so pretty (I want one!).  And I LOVE your beautiful pink top (this is so my style ).   Hope you are enjoying your Saturday.


----------



## Auvina15

Out with my C m/l flap this evening. She's been sleeping in my closet for the longest time!!! (Darling DM and sweetest Kendie really inspired me to wear this beauty out) Happy weekend my dearest friends!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> Out with my C m/l flap this evening. She's been sleeping in my closet for the longest time!!! (Darling DM and sweetest Kendie really inspired me to wear this beauty out) Happy weekend my dearest friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 3595299
> View attachment 3595300


What a beautiful classic C -- too pretty to be sleeping in your closet.  Glad you rediscovered this bag again  . Looks great with your lovely blouse and cute boots.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> The Disco Bag is just so pretty (I want one!).  And I LOVE your beautiful pink top (this is so my style ).   Hope you are enjoying your Saturday.





Jaidybug said:


> Gorgeous CC bag and brooch! Love that Disco bag on you too





Auvina15 said:


> So pretty as always, sweet Dextersmom!!!!



Thank you for your lovely comments IM, JB and Auvina!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Out with my C m/l flap this evening. She's been sleeping in my closet for the longest time!!! (Darling DM and sweetest Kendie really inspired me to wear this beauty out) Happy weekend my dearest friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 3595299
> View attachment 3595300



Auvina, you look amazing!!  I love your beautiful green blouse and your M/L lambskin flap looks so puffy and gorgeous!


----------



## Dextersmom

It's Saturday night, my friends and I am heading out for dinner and dancing with this blingy Ferragamo clutch and Manolo's.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> It's Saturday night, my friends and I am heading out for dinner and dancing with this blingy Ferragamo clutch and Manolo's.
> View attachment 3595328
> 
> View attachment 3595329



Blingy and Beautiful!!   Love your whole outfit!    Have a great time DM!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Wow it's so gorgeous ksuromax!!! You must have so many of scarves!!!


Thanks!  
Not really, i rarely wear them, probably that's why i forgot about this one


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful classic C -- too pretty to be sleeping in your closet.  Glad you rediscovered this bag again  . Looks great with your lovely blouse and cute boots.


Thank you so much Iamminda!!! You're always so nice and sweet!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Out with my C m/l flap this evening. She's been sleeping in my closet for the longest time!!! (Darling DM and sweetest Kendie really inspired me to wear this beauty out) Happy weekend my dearest friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 3595299
> View attachment 3595300


Exquisitely beautiful!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> It's Saturday night, my friends and I am heading out for dinner and dancing with this blingy Ferragamo clutch and Manolo's.
> View attachment 3595328
> 
> View attachment 3595329


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Auvina, you look amazing!!  I love your beautiful green blouse and your M/L lambskin flap looks so puffy and gorgeous!


Thank you so much dearest Dextersmom!!! I don't think I wear her often enough as I should of...I tend to wear some others that easier and careless!!!



Dextersmom said:


> It's Saturday night, my friends and I am heading out for dinner and dancing with this blingy Ferragamo clutch and Manolo's.
> View attachment 3595328
> 
> View attachment 3595329


Totally fabulous!!! Omg I love every single piece there ... especially that bling bling Ferragamo, phenomenal!!!! Hope you have a wonderful night with friends!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Exquisitely beautiful!!!!


Thank you so much my dear ksuromax!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today I am using my Rose Beige Disco.
> View attachment 3595260


Pink or any shade of pink ,red,etc is amazing on you...including your sweet bag. I really LOVE that color on the Disco. Hope you had fun dancing the night away...you looked so pretty w/ your other mod from last night!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Out with my C m/l flap this evening. She's been sleeping in my closet for the longest time!!! (Darling DM and sweetest Kendie really inspired me to wear this beauty out) Happy weekend my dearest friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 3595299
> View attachment 3595300


 Girl, get THAT baby OUT MUCH more, PLEASE!! OMG,,,you look drop dead AMAZING! You rock those tall boots like nobody's business!!! STELLAR look head to pretty toe!


----------



## Kendie26

Here's a confession, do to my extreme 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
laziness with trying to figure out an outfit to meet friends for dinner last night, I just wore the same thing from the day before but switched my bag to this beaded clutch [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Here's a confession, do to my extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595669
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laziness with trying to figure out an outfit to meet friends for dinner last night, I just wore the same thing from the day before but switched my bag to this beaded clutch [emoji4]


Bella!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Here's a confession, do to my extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595669
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laziness with trying to figure out an outfit to meet friends for dinner last night, I just wore the same thing from the day before but switched my bag to this beaded clutch [emoji4]



Gorgeous clutch K.   I completely forgot about this beauty of yours -- I would love to go closet diving in your closet


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Pink or any shade of pink ,red,etc is amazing on you...including your sweet bag. I really LOVE that color on the Disco. Hope you had fun dancing the night away...you looked so pretty w/ your other mod from last night!





Iamminda said:


> Blingy and Beautiful!!   Love your whole outfit!    Have a great time DM!





ksuromax said:


>





Auvina15 said:


> Thank you so much dearest Dextersmom!!! I don't think I wear her often enough as I should of...I tend to wear some others that easier and careless!!!
> 
> 
> Totally fabulous!!! Omg I love every single piece there ... especially that bling bling Ferragamo, phenomenal!!!! Hope you have a wonderful night with friends!!!!



Thank you, my lovely friends!!  I actually had a bit too much fun last night.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Here's a confession, do to my extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595669
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laziness with trying to figure out an outfit to meet friends for dinner last night, I just wore the same thing from the day before but switched my bag to this beaded clutch [emoji4]



Lovely, and why not repeat a perfect ensemble?!  Not lazy at all, my friend; very smart in my book!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, my lovely friends!!  I actually had a bit too much fun last night.


Ooooooo "a bit TOO MUCH fun?!!!" Do explain girlfriend!! (kidding) Good for you!!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous clutch K.   I completely forgot about this beauty of yours -- I would love to go closet diving in your closet



Ha you crack me up! So I just posted this pic 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 in Chanel forum but I remember you mentioned a family shot a little while ago, so here they are. Now I need to do an updated Bal family[emoji51]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Ha you crack me up! So I just posted this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in Chanel forum but I remember you mentioned a family shot a little while ago, so here they are. Now I need to do an updated Bal family[emoji51]



Thank you so much for doing this!!  i know what an effort it involves because whenever I think I might try, I get overwhelmed and give up.  It is really great to see everything together.  I wonder what your next bag will be, as your collection seems so well rounded and beautiful.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much for doing this!!  i know what an effort it involves because whenever I think I might try, I get overwhelmed and give up.  It is really great to see everything together.  I wonder what your next bag will be, as your collection seems so well rounded and beautiful


Thank you DM!! You were right there along w/ me for the chanel ride last year! I totally get what you are saying as I totally DREADED doing a family pic....it's work! I felt the need to do it though so that it helps me with a few things....1. slow down on purchases, as I'm seriously content & 2. by having the pic to refer to I think it will curb an impulse buys & also help me make good decisions if I get anything else in the future. Hope you're "recovering" (is that the right word, probably not!!) from your dancing frenzy!! No doubt you were THE Belle of the Ball last night!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Ha you crack me up! So I just posted this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in Chanel forum but I remember you mentioned a family shot a little while ago, so here they are. Now I need to do an updated Bal family[emoji51]


Thank you so much for this beautiful family picture.  Your collection is beyond amazing!   Wowee -- so impressed you found all these beauties in about one year!!   How do you choose which one to use?  Is there any C left on your wishlist?   I love your collection.  Thx again for obliging my request


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Thank you so much for this beautiful family picture.  Your collection is beyond amazing!   Wowee -- so impressed you found all these beauties in about one year!!   How do you choose which one to use?  Is there any C left on your wishlist?   I love your collection.  Thx again for obliging my request


I adore your questions! Thanks so much iamminda dear! I just choose the 1 that I think works best with my outfit OR probably more often lately I pick the bag I'm in the mood to carry & THEN pick my clothes (ha! ...so weird huh?!) I do have some for wishlist....I'd like a bright blue someday....but I'm in no rush!! Happy SuperBowl Sunday Mama!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> I adore your questions! Thanks so much iamminda dear! I just choose the 1 that I think works best with my outfit OR probably more often lately I pick the bag I'm in the mood to carry & THEN pick my clothes (ha! ...so weird huh?!) I do have some for wishlist....I'd like a bright blue someday....but I'm in no rush!! Happy SuperBowl Sunday Mama!!!


Fabulous family, and amazing job on collecting and taking a group shot!!! How about a metallic one?? Maybe gold??


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> Ha you crack me up! So I just posted this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in Chanel forum but I remember you mentioned a family shot a little while ago, so here they are. Now I need to do an updated Bal family[emoji51]


Amazing collection Kendie !!! Tried to pick my favorite, I'm stuck between the chevron and  the tweed !! You are one lucky girl  !!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> It's Saturday night, my friends and I am heading out for dinner and dancing with this blingy Ferragamo clutch and Manolo's.
> View attachment 3595328
> 
> View attachment 3595329



Looking great (as always) [emoji4]DM! Hope you had a good time!


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> Here's a confession, do to my extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595669
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laziness with trying to figure out an outfit to meet friends for dinner last night, I just wore the same thing from the day before but switched my bag to this beaded clutch [emoji4]



Lovely outfit and stunning bag!


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> Ha you crack me up! So I just posted this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in Chanel forum but I remember you mentioned a family shot a little while ago, so here they are. Now I need to do an updated Bal family[emoji51]



WOW! What a fantastic and beautiful collection![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Fabulous family, and amazing job on collecting and taking a group shot!!! How about a metallic one?? Maybe gold??





Dmurphy1 said:


> Amazing collection Kendie !!! Tried to pick my favorite, I'm stuck between the chevron and  the tweed !! You are one lucky girl  !!!!


many thanks my dear beauties ksuromax & Dmurphy. 
ksuromax~i did have my eye on a metallic or 2 but since I do have my very favorite Mulberry mushroom metallic, I like to keep that one as my special metallic (if that makes sense!)
Dmurphy~we are in sync! My tweed was my HG & I'm desperately in love w/ chevron! @Dextersmom convinced me I needed chevron!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Looking great (as always) [emoji4]DM! Hope you had a good time!



Thanks JB!


----------



## Kendie26

Jaidybug said:


> WOW! What a fantastic and beautiful collection![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️





Jaidybug said:


> Lovely outfit and stunning bag!


you are a true sweetheart, many thanks dearest Jaidybug! I need to see some of your awesome avatar!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> you are a true sweetheart, many thanks dearest Jaidybug! I need to see some of your awesome avatar!!



Here are some recent pics of my medium Nightingale Kendie[emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Jaidybug said:


> Here are some recent pics of my medium Nightingale Kendie[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596344
> View attachment 3596345



[emoji119][emoji322]Ooooh wow thank you girlfriend! That bag is AMAZING. That blue is just so out of this world dreamy- prettiest blue ever!! [emoji177][emoji173]️[emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji119][emoji322]Ooooh wow thank you girlfriend! That bag is AMAZING. That blue is just so out of this world dreamy- prettiest blue ever!! [emoji177][emoji173]️[emoji106][emoji4]



Thanks so much Kendie[emoji5]


----------



## Iamminda

Jaidybug said:


> Here are some recent pics of my medium Nightingale Kendie[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596344
> View attachment 3596345



What a gorgeous blue!   This is such a beautiful bag JB


----------



## ksuromax

Jaidybug said:


> Here are some recent pics of my medium Nightingale Kendie[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596344
> View attachment 3596345


Dreamy blue!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Iamminda said:


> What a gorgeous blue!   This is such a beautiful bag JB





ksuromax said:


> Dreamy blue!!!



Thanks ladies [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

Prada Vitello Daino in Palissandro


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Here are some recent pics of my medium Nightingale Kendie[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596344
> View attachment 3596345



That is a truly stunning bag, JB!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Prada Vitello Daino in Palissandro



Gorgeous, pebbly Prada leather!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> That is a truly stunning bag, JB!!!



Thanks DM! [emoji5]


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Prada Vitello Daino in Palissandro



Just gorgeous! The leather looks amazing on that bag!


----------



## tite peluche

ksuromax said:


> Prada Vitello Daino in Palissandro



I love the color! So versatile! Congrats


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Prada Vitello Daino in Palissandro



Such gorgeous pebbly goodness!  I want that warm and fuzzy vest of yours right now!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Such gorgeous pebbly goodness!  I want that warm and fuzzy vest of yours right now!


My DH is making fun of me every time i wear it...   but i still wear it! It's exactly that cozy as it looks!!


----------



## Jaidybug

My new to me 2011 City Bag in Mimosa!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> My new to me 2011 City Bag in Mimosa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596919



What a FABULOUS and happy color, JB!!  It is so beautiful and perfect for Spring!  You are killing it with your bright and gorgeous colors, my friend.


----------



## ksuromax

Jaidybug said:


> My new to me 2011 City Bag in Mimosa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596919


Colour is fantastic!!!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Jaidybug said:


> My new to me 2011 City Bag in Mimosa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596919


So pretty JB!  Congrats and enjoy


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> What a FABULOUS and happy color, JB!!  It is so beautiful and perfect for Spring!  You are killing it with your bright and gorgeous colors, my friend.





ksuromax said:


> Colour is fantastic!!!!!!





Iamminda said:


> So pretty JB!  Congrats and enjoy



Oops, just realized I posted in the wrong thread[emoji4]Thanks so much ladies! [emoji8]I sold my Mangue because I wanted a true yellow, so happy to have found this one.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Jaidybug said:


> My new to me 2011 City Bag in Mimosa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596919


Bright and happy bag, so pretty !!


----------



## Dmurphy1

ksuromax said:


> Prada Vitello Daino in Palissandro


Such a rich looking color on this bag and the leather looks so yummy !! Gorgeous coat as well !


----------



## Dextersmom

Out at one of my schools with my Rouge Tomate Evelyne today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Out at one of my schools with my Rouge Tomate Evelyne today.
> View attachment 3597280



Wow, your gorgeous RTE looks especially good with the blue that you are wearing!  Happy Monday DM!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Dextersmom said:


> Out at one of my schools with my Rouge Tomate Evelyne today.
> View attachment 3597280


Looking sharp !!  Beautiful color bag !!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dmurphy1 said:


> Bright and happy bag, so pretty !!



Thank you[emoji5]


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Out at one of my schools with my Rouge Tomate Evelyne today.
> View attachment 3597280



Oh my that colour is stunning! Love!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Oh my that colour is stunning! Love!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️





Iamminda said:


> Wow, your gorgeous RTE looks especially good with the blue that you are wearing!  Happy Monday DM!





Dmurphy1 said:


> Looking sharp !!  Beautiful color bag !!!


Thank you so much JB, IM and Dmurphy!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dmurphy1 said:


> Such a rich looking color on this bag and the leather looks so yummy !! Gorgeous coat as well !


Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Out at one of my schools with my Rouge Tomate Evelyne today.
> View attachment 3597280


Love the colours together!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Love the colours together!



Thanks ksuromax!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Girl, get THAT baby OUT MUCH more, PLEASE!! OMG,,,you look drop dead AMAZING! You rock those tall boots like nobody's business!!! STELLAR look head to pretty toe!


Thank you so much for your kind words, Kendie!!! You're so sweet!!!Will definitely show her off more!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, my lovely friends!!  I actually had a bit too much fun last night.


Love the fact that "a bit too much fun"!!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Here's a confession, do to my extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595669
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laziness with trying to figure out an outfit to meet friends for dinner last night, I just wore the same thing from the day before but switched my bag to this beaded clutch [emoji4]


Totally LOVE, just fabulous!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Ha you crack me up! So I just posted this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in Chanel forum but I remember you mentioned a family shot a little while ago, so here they are. Now I need to do an updated Bal family[emoji51]


Holly molly I didn't realize your collection is that HUGE!!!! I remember every single piece, big love, but when they're all together is just fantastic!!!! Love love this C. family so much!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Jaidybug said:


> Here are some recent pics of my medium Nightingale Kendie[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596344
> View attachment 3596345


Love love it!!! Amazing color and the leather is so smooshy!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Prada Vitello Daino in Palissandro


So beautiful!!! You have the most amazing neutral colors bags collection, ksuromax!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Jaidybug said:


> My new to me 2011 City Bag in Mimosa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596919


So pretty!!! Mimosa is very true yellow!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Out at one of my schools with my Rouge Tomate Evelyne today.
> View attachment 3597280


Absolutely brilliant!!!! Your gorgeous blue outfit pairs with that H, especially this Rouge Tomate, is so amazing, Dextersmom!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely brilliant!!!! Your gorgeous blue outfit pairs with that H, especially this Rouge Tomate, is so amazing, Dextersmom!!!!



Thank you Auvina!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> So beautiful!!! You have the most amazing neutral colors bags collection, ksuromax!!!


THank you


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry EW Bays, love the loose drop of the handles, fits so nicely over the shoulder! Supported by an H silver ring, BV necklace and scarf


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry EW Bays, love the loose drop of the handles, fits so nicely over the shoulder! Supported by an H silver ring, BV necklace and scarf


huge fan of Mulb croc embossed bags (as you know) so i adore this....& AGAIN I am struck by your lovely hair, how well it coordinates w/ this beautiful bag & I surely do WANT that necklace (& your other BV necklace!!) xoxo


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Holly molly I didn't realize your collection is that HUGE!!!! I remember every single piece, big love, but when they're all together is just fantastic!!!! Love love this C. family so much!!!


is it that huge?! Thanks ever so kindly dear friend....you know I'm a huge fan of ALL your glorious bags as well!AND your boots!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> huge fan of Mulb croc embossed bags (as you know) so i adore this....& AGAIN I am struck by your lovely hair, how well it coordinates w/ this beautiful bag & I surely do WANT that necklace (& your other BV necklace!!) xoxo


thank you, Darlin'


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry EW Bays, love the loose drop of the handles, fits so nicely over the shoulder! Supported by an H silver ring, BV necklace and scarf



Lovely bag and like your L macaron charm!   Like how this bag can be worn on the shoulder as well as hand carry,


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Lovely bag and like your L macaron charm!   Like how this bag can be worn on the shoulder as well as hand carry,


Thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry EW Bays, love the loose drop of the handles, fits so nicely over the shoulder! Supported by an H silver ring, BV necklace and scarf



Looking great, k!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Looking great, k!!


Thanks


----------



## Dmurphy1

Running errands with my Alexander Wang Mini Marti backpack. Lamskin is soft as butter, also converts to a shoulder bag, very convenient !!


----------



## Iamminda

Dmurphy1 said:


> Running errands with my Alexander Wang Mini Marti backpack. Lamskin is soft as butter, also converts to a shoulder bag, very convenient !!


Great bag -- love how it converts to a shoulder bag too.


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> Running errands with my Alexander Wang Mini Marti backpack. Lamskin is soft as butter, also converts to a shoulder bag, very convenient !!


Whoa.....you are looking HOT girlfriend!!! (hope that's not rude of me to say-?!!) Gorgeous, hair, bag, legs!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Auvina15 said:


> Love love it!!! Amazing color and the leather is so smooshy!!!





Auvina15 said:


> So pretty!!! Mimosa is very true yellow!!!



Thank you so much [emoji4]


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry EW Bays, love the loose drop of the handles, fits so nicely over the shoulder! Supported by an H silver ring, BV necklace and scarf



That is gorgeous, love the shape of it


----------



## Jaidybug

Dmurphy1 said:


> Running errands with my Alexander Wang Mini Marti backpack. Lamskin is soft as butter, also converts to a shoulder bag, very convenient !!



Looks great on you, I love the softness of his bags


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> Whoa.....you are looking HOT girlfriend!!! (hope that's not rude of me to say-?!!) Gorgeous, hair, bag, legs!!


Thanks for the compliment Kendie, I can use them as I'm celebrating my 56th birthday today OUCH !!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> Thanks for the compliment Kendie, I can use them as I'm celebrating my 56th birthday today OUCH !!!


 WOOHOOOO my girl!! A very VERY special most Happy Birthday wish ever to you sweet woman!! You look ridiculously AMAZING! 56 is practically a "baby" miss young hot stuff!! You are in your prime, don't forget it!!! We all celebrate you & your fabulousness! Much love, health & happiness to you on your special day!


----------



## ksuromax

Jaidybug said:


> That is gorgeous, love the shape of it


Thanks


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry EW Bays, love the loose drop of the handles, fits so nicely over the shoulder! Supported by an H silver ring, BV necklace and scarf


Beautiful!!! I like your jacket too, k!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dmurphy1 said:


> Running errands with my Alexander Wang Mini Marti backpack. Lamskin is soft as butter, also converts to a shoulder bag, very convenient !!


You rock!!!!love it! I just know it's your Birthday, you look fabulous, Dmurphy.....Wish you all the best!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Beautiful!!! I like your jacket too, k!!!!


Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

Dmurphy1 said:


> Running errands with my Alexander Wang Mini Marti backpack. Lamskin is soft as butter, also converts to a shoulder bag, very convenient !!


Great look!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dmurphy1 said:


> Thanks for the compliment Kendie, I can use them as I'm celebrating my 56th birthday today OUCH !!!


Ah???????  you must be joking!! 
You are the best looking 50+ ladies i've seen in my life!!! 
Have a fab day, dearest DM and have fun!


----------



## Dextersmom

Your bag is beautiful and you look amazing!!  Wishing you a fabulous Birthday! 


Dmurphy1 said:


> Running errands with my Alexander Wang Mini Marti backpack. Lamskin is soft as butter, also converts to a shoulder bag, very convenient !!


----------



## Iamminda

Dmurphy1 said:


> Thanks for the compliment Kendie, I can use them as I'm celebrating my 56th birthday today OUCH !!!



Happy Birthday to you.  Can't believe you are 56!!!   You are gorgeous and look like two decades younger than your actual age (seriously, what is your secret?  ).


----------



## ksuromax

BV cervo hobo in Mallow plus a new BV scarf and Bal bracelet, and old Prada pumps


----------



## bevw56

Happy birthday!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo hobo in Mallow plus a new BV scarf and Bal bracelet, and old Prada pumps


major in love w/ all these soft colors & I LOVE that pink stone ring


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> major in love w/ all these soft colors & I LOVE that pink stone ring


thank you my Sweet Friend  
it's amethyst in yellow gold surrounded by tiny dimonds, bespoke
my DH made it by order for my birthday a few years ago


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> thank you my Sweet Friend
> it's amethyst in yellow gold surrounded by tiny dimonds, bespoke
> my DH made it by order for my birthday a few years ago


ah yes, now i remember you telling me that before....it's STUNNING beyond the right words!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> ah yes, now i remember you telling me that before....it's STUNNING beyond the right words!!!


 it could be another one.... i have a few bespoke rings with different stones....


----------



## Dmurphy1

Iamminda said:


> Happy Birthday to you.  Can't believe you are 56!!!   You are gorgeous and look like two decades younger than your actual age (seriously, what is your secret?  ).





Kendie26 said:


> Whoa.....you are looking HOT girlfriend!!! (hope that's not rude of me to say-?!!) Gorgeous, hair, bag, legs!!





Jaidybug said:


> Looks great on you, I love the softness of his bags





Kendie26 said:


> WOOHOOOO my girl!! A very VERY special most Happy Birthday wish ever to you sweet woman!! You look ridiculously AMAZING! 56 is practically a "baby" miss young hot stuff!! You are in your prime, don't forget it!!! We all celebrate you & your fabulousness! Much love, health & happiness to you on your special day!





Auvina15 said:


> You rock!!!!love it! I just know it's your Birthday, you look fabulous, Dmurphy.....Wish you all the best!





ksuromax said:


> Ah???????  you must be joking!!
> You are the best looking 50+ ladies i've seen in my life!!!
> Have a fab day, dearest DM and have fun!





Dextersmom said:


> Your bag is beautiful and you look amazing!!  Wishing you a fabulous Birthday!





Iamminda said:


> Happy Birthday to you.  Can't believe you are 56!!!   You are gorgeous and look like two decades younger than your actual age (seriously, what is your secret?  ).



Thank you so much to all of my amazing and sweet purse forum friends !!! You girls are the BEST and so very supportive !!! Love you all and appreciate your kindness more than you can possibly imagine !!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo hobo in Mallow plus a new BV scarf and Bal bracelet, and old Prada pumps


What a beautiful bag, your outfit is amazing as well !! You are a vision  !!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dmurphy1 said:


> What a beautiful bag, your outfit is amazing as well !! You are a vision  !!!


 thank you


----------



## piosavsfan

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo hobo in Mallow plus a new BV scarf and Bal bracelet, and old Prada pumps


Love your outfit! And all of your beautiful cervo hobo pictures REALLY make me want one.


----------



## ksuromax

piosavsfan said:


> Love your outfit! And all of your beautiful cervo hobo pictures REALLY make me want one.


thank you  
they are totally worth having, the easiest bag to carry, flat and wide handle distributes the load so nicely that i almost don't feel the bag on my shoulder! i did a comparison between the hobo, a Day and a City, in the Ref Library, see what fits in


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo hobo in Mallow plus a new BV scarf and Bal bracelet, and old Prada pumps



Oh I absolutely love this pink and grey together (my favorite color combo).   I am a big pink girl and this hobo is just so pretty.   And I also LOVE your gorgeous ring. What a sweet DH you have .


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Oh I absolutely love this pink and grey together (my favorite color combo).   I am a big pink girl and this hobo is just so pretty.   And I also LOVE your gorgeous ring. What a sweet DH you have .


Thank you, Dear  
Oh, yes, he's my life candy  every time i tell him that his gifts get compliments he feels so happy and proud and puts even more efforts to outdo himself on the next giving occassion  lol


----------



## Louliu71

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo hobo in Mallow plus a new BV scarf and Bal bracelet, and old Prada pumps



Wow, I love this combination!


----------



## ksuromax

Louliu71 said:


> Wow, I love this combination!


Thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo hobo in Mallow plus a new BV scarf and Bal bracelet, and old Prada pumps



Really beautiful look, ksuromax!!  So soft and feminine!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Really beautiful look, ksuromax!!  So soft and feminine!


Thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

Going out with my M/L classic flap today (and a new top from Anthropologie).


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Going out with my M/L classic flap today (and a new top from Anthropologie).
> View attachment 3599293
> View attachment 3599294


Great look 
lovely top


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Going out with my M/L classic flap today (and a new top from Anthropologie).
> View attachment 3599293
> View attachment 3599294


You KNOW I love the bag (duh, right?!) but oh that blouse is SO PRETTY!! Hope you & DH are feeling better!


----------



## Kendie26

Had my Chanel WOC & brooch keeping me company today. It was very warm out today but we may get a foot of snow tonight-yay!![emoji4][emoji120]☃️[emoji300]️


----------



## Kendie26

Oops I forgot my pics above! Outside lighting changes up the soft metallic sheen on my WOC.


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo hobo in Mallow plus a new BV scarf and Bal bracelet, and old Prada pumps



Loving all those pinks! [emoji175]


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Going out with my M/L classic flap today (and a new top from Anthropologie).
> View attachment 3599293
> View attachment 3599294



Such a pretty and feminine top, love your bag [emoji173]️


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> Oops I forgot my pics above! Outside lighting changes up the soft metallic sheen on my WOC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3599476
> View attachment 3599475



Beautiful bag and brooch!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Going out with my M/L classic flap today (and a new top from Anthropologie).
> View attachment 3599293
> View attachment 3599294



Love this bag of yours and what a beautiful top!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Oops I forgot my pics above! Outside lighting changes up the soft metallic sheen on my WOC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3599476
> View attachment 3599475



WOC-ing over here to say what a little beauty you got there.  Your brooch looks just lovely on your sweater.


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Oops I forgot my pics above! Outside lighting changes up the soft metallic sheen on my WOC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3599476
> View attachment 3599475


So pretty, Kendie. I really like your cardigan too!!!We had snow here last weekend- kiddos having splashed!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Going out with my M/L classic flap today (and a new top from Anthropologie).
> View attachment 3599293
> View attachment 3599294


Looks fabulous, Dextersmom! I love your blouse, so beautiful, and all the matching accessories, perfect assembly! So jealous here.... it's always sunny and warm there!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo hobo in Mallow plus a new BV scarf and Bal bracelet, and old Prada pumps


Woa Love that BV, very soft and sweet color....And your ring and the bracelets, gorgeous!!!! Totally LOVE!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> WOC-ing over here to say what a little beauty you got there.  Your brooch looks just lovely on your sweater.





Auvina15 said:


> So pretty, Kendie. I really like your cardigan too!!!We had snow here last weekend- kiddos having splashed!!!!





Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful bag and brooch!


Kind thanks dear friends....hope it's warm where you all live! ☀️While we expect s lot of snow overnight, I'm a bit nervous now because our heater started giving off the most disgusting smell so we had to shut it down until they can come check it out tomorrow...so our house stinks of soot or something gross & it's probably going to get quite cold in here.


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Kind thanks dear friends....hope it's warm where you all live! ☀️While we expect s lot of snow overnight, I'm a bit nervous now because our heater started giving off the most disgusting smell so we had to shut it down until they can come check it out tomorrow...so our house stinks of soot or something gross & it's probably going to get quite cold in here.


So sorry to hear about that!!! Stay safe and warm, my dear!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Kind thanks dear friends....hope it's warm where you all live! ☀️While we expect s lot of snow overnight, I'm a bit nervous now because our heater started giving off the most disgusting smell so we had to shut it down until they can come check it out tomorrow...so our house stinks of soot or something gross & it's probably going to get quite cold in here.



Hope they can fix your heater soon.  Good night to get the fireplace going .


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Looks fabulous, Dextersmom! I love your blouse, so beautiful, and all the matching accessories, perfect assembly! So jealous here.... it's always sunny and warm there!!!!





ksuromax said:


> Great look
> lovely top





Kendie26 said:


> You KNOW I love the bag (duh, right?!) but oh that blouse is SO PRETTY!! Hope you & DH are feeling better!





Jaidybug said:


> Such a pretty and feminine top, love your bag [emoji173]️





Iamminda said:


> Love this bag of yours and what a beautiful top!



Thank you so much, my wonderful friends!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Woa Love that BV, very soft and sweet color....And your ring and the bracelets, gorgeous!!!! Totally LOVE!


Thank you, Dearest


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Hope they can fix your heater soon.  Good night to get the fireplace going .





Auvina15 said:


> So sorry to hear about that!!! Stay safe and warm, my dear!


thanks dear friends...i woke up a while ago & it's FREAKING COLD in this house!!! The snow is here plus freezing rain. Praying the heater guys can fix it today.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> thanks dear friends...i woke up a while ago & it's FREAKING COLD in this house!!! The snow is here plus freezing rain. Praying the heater guys can fix it today.


oh, dear... hope you'll be warm soon!!


----------



## ksuromax

BV from head to.... no, the toes are wearing Stuart Weitzman today


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> oh, dear... hope you'll be warm soon!!


thanks Love & You are looking chic as ever with all the colors in your outfit of the day....love that "happy skirt"


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> BV from head to.... no, the toes are wearing Stuart Weitzman today



That hobo is beautiful, love everything you are wearing!


----------



## ksuromax

Jaidybug said:


> That hobo is beautiful, love everything you are wearing!


Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV from head to.... no, the toes are wearing Stuart Weitzman today



Another winning look today . Love the olive green and purple color combo -- just beautiful.  And I love this ring as well (peridot?).


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Another winning look today . Love the olive green and purple color combo -- just beautiful.  And I love this ring as well (peridot?).


Thank you  
If i remember right it's citrine, but i am not 100% sure


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Thank you
> If i remember right it's citrine, but i am not 100% sure



You are right that it's citrine if it's yellowish (rather than greenish) -- very pretty anyways .


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> You are right that it's citrine if it's yellowish (rather than greenish) -- very pretty anyways .


Yes, it's yellow


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV from head to.... no, the toes are wearing Stuart Weitzman today



Beautiful everything today, K!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> thanks dear friends...i woke up a while ago & it's FREAKING COLD in this house!!! The snow is here plus freezing rain. Praying the heater guys can fix it today.



Good luck with your heater!!  I am sending some sunshine vibes your way!


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel 225 reissue today.  Can you believe it is 82 degrees in inland SD where I work today?!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Good luck with your heater!!  I am sending some sunshine vibes your way!


thanks my sweet friend! Heater man just left little while ago so it's coming back (but we do need a new boiler unit...cha ching!!) You look lovely today w/ your reissue & 82 degree weather!! I should post of pic of our lovely snow!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Chanel 225 reissue today.  Can you believe it is 82 degrees in inland SD where I work today?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3600480


Gorgeous bag and kimono top!   What a beautiful outfit DM.  Enjoy the lovely weather.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous bag and kimono top!   What a beautiful outfit DM.  Enjoy the lovely weather.





Kendie26 said:


> thanks my sweet friend! Heater man just left little while ago so it's coming back (but we do need a new boiler unit...cha ching!!) You look lovely today w/ your reissue & 82 degree weather!! I should post of pic of our lovely snow!



Thank you both, my darlings!! So glad to hear your heat is coming back, Kendie!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Chanel 225 reissue today.  Can you believe it is 82 degrees in inland SD where I work today?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3600480



I'm green with envy of your beautiful bag and weather [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Chanel 225 reissue today.  Can you believe it is 82 degrees in inland SD where I work today?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3600480


Very beautiful....


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Very beautiful....





Jaidybug said:


> I'm green with envy of your beautiful bag and weather [emoji4]


Thank you JB and ksuromax!! 
JB, I hope that it warms up soon where you are.


----------



## ksuromax

BV cervo hobo in Canard, slipons in Barolo and H KDE bracelet


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo hobo in Canard, slipons in Barolo and H KDE bracelet



So pretty, ksuromax!


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo hobo in Canard, slipons in Barolo and H KDE bracelet



I love your collection of BV hobos, that blue is striking![emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> So pretty, ksuromax!





Jaidybug said:


> I love your collection of BV hobos, that blue is striking![emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


thanks a lot, my dearest friends!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo hobo in Canard, slipons in Barolo and H KDE bracelet



I love your Cervo hobos -- all so beautiful.  And I said it before, you have gorgeous hair!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I love your Cervo hobos -- all so beautiful.  And I said it before, you have gorgeous hair!!!


thank you, Sweet Friend


----------



## ksuromax

Most quiet cervo in my collection, it's a relaxed weekend, needed something good but not loud, Elephant is fitting in perfectly


----------



## Dextersmom

Leaving to meet friends for brunch with my fuchsia WOC and my new Kate Spade scarf.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Most quiet cervo in my collection, it's a relaxed weekend, needed something good but not loud, Elephant is fitting in perfectly



I don't remember this one -- understatedly beautiful!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Leaving to meet friends for brunch with my fuchsia WOC and my new Kate Spade scarf.
> View attachment 3602439


I love this little "floral" beauty -- goes perfectly with your scarf.  Hope you have a lovely brunch.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I don't remember this one -- understatedly beautiful!!!


Thank you  
Here they all are


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Thank you
> Here they all are



Thanks for a pic of your hobo "flower".  The color looks slightly different today vs in the flower pic -- love how the lighting makes it look different.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for a pic of your hobo "flower".  The color looks slightly different today vs in the flower pic -- love how the lighting makes it look different.


Yes, i guess so, i captured it today in the corner, must be a bit darker than the 'flower'
Irl it's very soft brown with grey undertone


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Leaving to meet friends for brunch with my fuchsia WOC and my new Kate Spade scarf.
> View attachment 3602439


Lovely splash of red! Refreshing and cheering!


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Most quiet cervo in my collection, it's a relaxed weekend, needed something good but not loud, Elephant is fitting in perfectly





ksuromax said:


> Thank you
> Here they all are



They are all stunning! Which is your favourite?


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Leaving to meet friends for brunch with my fuchsia WOC and my new Kate Spade scarf.
> View attachment 3602439



Lovely ootd, and your WOC is gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

Jaidybug said:


> They are all stunning! Which is your favourite?


Thank yoy 
They all are in their own way


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Thank you
> Here they all are


Beautiful!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Lovely ootd, and your WOC is gorgeous!





Iamminda said:


> I love this little "floral" beauty -- goes perfectly with your scarf.  Hope you have a lovely brunch.





ksuromax said:


> Lovely splash of red! Refreshing and cheering!



Thank you, my friends!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Thank you
> Here they all are



What a beautiful rainbow of colors!!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Thank you
> Here they all are



They are all so beautiful on their own, but together like this they look even more amazing!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Thank you
> Here they all are


This is just phenomenally awesome!! You should blow this picture up & frame it!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Leaving to meet friends for brunch with my fuchsia WOC and my new Kate Spade scarf.
> View attachment 3602439


So incredibly pretty as always DM! Love your new scarf!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> This is just phenomenally awesome!! You should blow this picture up & frame it!!!!


Lol  then my DH will officially pronounce me "gone off the rails" and surrender to the soul asylum, and then will be my worst nightmare - he will sell off all my bags for what i tell him they cost....


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> So incredibly pretty as always DM! Love your new scarf!



Thank you, my friend.  Hope you are having a fun Valentine's Day weekend!


----------



## ksuromax

My recent non-Balenciaga purchase was a bottle of prosecco, which i decorated today for the V's day, plus did my nails  
They will compliment my BV red bag which i plan to wear  Love is in the air!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> My recent non-Balenciaga purchase was a bottle of prosecco, which i decorated today for the V's day, plus did my nails
> They will compliment my BV red bag which i plan to wear  Love is in the air!!



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my fire red mini today with another new kimono from Johnny Was.  Happy Valentine's Day weekend everyone!!


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> My recent non-Balenciaga purchase was a bottle of prosecco, which i decorated today for the V's day, plus did my nails
> They will compliment my BV red bag which i plan to wear  Love is in the air!!



Cool and beautiful!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my fire red mini today with another new kimono from Johnny Was.  Happy Valentine's Day weekend everyone!!
> View attachment 3603453
> View attachment 3603454



What a beautiful kimono, your bag looks stunning with it!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> My recent non-Balenciaga purchase was a bottle of prosecco, which i decorated today for the V's day, plus did my nails
> They will compliment my BV red bag which i plan to wear  Love is in the air!!



Lovely! [emoji173]️Can you please do my nails for me dear?!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my fire red mini today with another new kimono from Johnny Was.  Happy Valentine's Day weekend everyone!!
> View attachment 3603453
> View attachment 3603454



Super elegant & chic[emoji177][emoji7][emoji8]


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Lovely! [emoji173]️Can you please do my nails for me dear?!


Sure! No doubts!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> My recent non-Balenciaga purchase was a bottle of prosecco, which i decorated today for the V's day, plus did my nails
> They will compliment my BV red bag which i plan to wear  Love is in the air!!



Look at those pretty fingers and toes!!   Total envy .


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my fire red mini today with another new kimono from Johnny Was.  Happy Valentine's Day weekend everyone!!
> View attachment 3603453
> View attachment 3603454



I love all your Kimono tops and this is no exception -- just gorgeous (can I please play dress up in your closet? ).   Beautiful red mini -- perfect for this Valentine's Day weekend.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I love all your Kimono tops and this is no exception -- just gorgeous (can I please play dress up in your closet? ).   Beautiful red mini -- perfect for this Valentine's Day weekend.





Jaidybug said:


> What a beautiful kimono, your bag looks stunning with it!





Kendie26 said:


> Super elegant & chic[emoji177][emoji7][emoji8]



Thank you for your lovely compliments, my friends.


----------



## Dmurphy1

ksuromax said:


> My recent non-Balenciaga purchase was a bottle of prosecco, which i decorated today for the V's day, plus did my nails
> They will compliment my BV red bag which i plan to wear  Love is in the air!!


Nails and bottle are both beautiful !!! Happy V day to you  !!


----------



## ksuromax

Dmurphy1 said:


> Nails and bottle are both beautiful !!! Happy V day to you  !!


Thank you! 
Have a LOVEly day!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my fire red mini today with another new kimono from Johnny Was.  Happy Valentine's Day weekend everyone!!
> View attachment 3603453
> View attachment 3603454


Wow you look fabulous, DM!!! This kimono is so beautiful, love the design and the color can be paired with so many outfits and it looks perfect with your mini C fire red.... you nailed it totally!!! This girl is on FIRE!!!!! ( made me remember about the song!!!).


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> My recent non-Balenciaga purchase was a bottle of prosecco, which i decorated today for the V's day, plus did my nails
> They will compliment my BV red bag which i plan to wear  Love is in the air!!


Wow.....very talented, ksuromax!!! Those nails are freakin' hot!!!!! HUGE LOVE!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Cervo hobo in Peacock, BV 
Gucci silk scarf


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Cervo hobo in Peacock, BV
> Gucci silk scarf


So lovely, ksuromax!!!! Peacock is a stunning color, will wear mine soon!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> So lovely, ksuromax!!!! Peacock is a stunning color, will wear mine soon!!!


Please, post here when you do!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Please, post here when you do!!


Nothing's new, the Peacock mini top handle(Boston style) if you still remembered!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Cervo hobo in Peacock, BV
> Gucci silk scarf



Beautiful K!  You always have the best jewelry too for each outfit!!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> Nothing's new, the Peacock mini top handle(Boston style) if you still remembered!!!!


I don't remember so you will need to post, pretty please


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Nothing's new, the Peacock mini top handle(Boston style) if you still remembered!!!!


Of course, i do!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> I don't remember so you will need to post, pretty please


I sure will!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful K!  You always have the best jewelry too for each outfit!!


Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Wow you look fabulous, DM!!! This kimono is so beautiful, love the design and the color can be paired with so many outfits and it looks perfect with your mini C fire red.... you nailed it totally!!! This girl is on FIRE!!!!! ( made me remember about the song!!!).



You are so sweet, Auvina!!  Thank you for your kindness and now I have that song in my head too!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Cervo hobo in Peacock, BV
> Gucci silk scarf



That scarf is GORGEOUS on you and looks great with your blue beauty!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> That scarf is GORGEOUS on you and looks great with your blue beauty!!


Thanks, Dearest!


----------



## ksuromax

I was waiting for today to share it on the right day  
Happy Valentine's day, my sweet friends!


----------



## Dmurphy1

ksuromax said:


> I was waiting for today to share it on the right day
> Happy Valentine's day, my sweet friends!


Beautiful bag and stunning color !! Happy Valentine's Day to you  !!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> I was waiting for today to share it on the right day
> Happy Valentine's day, my sweet friends!



What a beautiful red -- just perfect for Valentine's Day!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> I was waiting for today to share it on the right day
> Happy Valentine's day, my sweet friends!


Hot hot hot sweet Pillow bag...she's a great shade for you & your pretty hair! 
Happy V Day to all the fine Bal gang!


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Cervo hobo in Peacock, BV
> Gucci silk scarf



Love that blue! Pretty scarf too!


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> I was waiting for today to share it on the right day
> Happy Valentine's day, my sweet friends!



Beautiful! Perfect for V Day![emoji173]️


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> I was waiting for today to share it on the right day
> Happy Valentine's day, my sweet friends!



What a beauty!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Out shopping today with my Prada Vitello Daino Hobo[emoji3]


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my black lambskin mini (and a pic out with my lunch; a black bean quinoa burger).


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Out shopping today with my Prada Vitello Daino Hobo[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3604773
> View attachment 3604774



Hey JB, I think we were posting at the same exact moment!!  I love your whole look today!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> I was waiting for today to share it on the right day
> Happy Valentine's day, my sweet friends!



Beautiful - & what a fabulous red she is!


----------



## Iamminda

Jaidybug said:


> Out shopping today with my Prada Vitello Daino Hobo[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3604773
> View attachment 3604774



Beautiful hobo!  It's great to see your mod shots again .  Hope you had fun shopping!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my black lambskin mini (and a pic out with my lunch; a black bean quinoa burger).
> View attachment 3604775
> View attachment 3604776


Beautiful look DM -- loving that sweater with that scarf!  And yummy lunch!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Hey JB, I think we were posting at the same exact moment!!  I love your whole look today!


Too funny [emoji5]Thanks so much DM! 


Dextersmom said:


> Today with my black lambskin mini (and a pic out with my lunch; a black bean quinoa burger).
> View attachment 3604775
> View attachment 3604776


Great ootd, your bag and food look so yummy![emoji3]


----------



## Jaidybug

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful hobo!  It's great to see your mod shots again .  Hope you had fun shopping!!!



Aw, thanks IM! I did, I always have fun shopping lol[emoji16][emoji38]


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Too funny [emoji5]Thanks so much DM!
> 
> Great ootd, your bag and food look so yummy![emoji3]





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful look DM -- loving that sweater with that scarf!  And yummy lunch!



Thank you so much JB and IM!!


----------



## ksuromax

BV cervo hobo in red with matching accessories and lips 
Have a LVEly day everyone!!


----------



## Kendie26

Jaidybug said:


> Out shopping today with my Prada Vitello Daino Hobo[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3604773
> View attachment 3604774


Ooooooo I don't beleive I've ever "seen" the gorgeous Jaidybug before in a mod! Snap girl, you are super fine!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my black lambskin mini (and a pic out with my lunch; a black bean quinoa burger).
> View attachment 3604775
> View attachment 3604776





ksuromax said:


> BV cervo hobo in red with matching accessories and lips
> Have a LVEly day everyone!!


You gals are looking lovely in your Valentine's Day colors! HAPPY VALENTINE's TO ALL!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo hobo in red with matching accessories and lips
> Have a LVEly day everyone!!



You look beautiful, ksuromax!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> You look beautiful, ksuromax!!


Thank you


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo hobo in red with matching accessories and lips
> Have a LVEly day everyone!!



[emoji173]️Love all the red you are wearing![emoji173]️Your bag is gorgeous! Happy V Day!


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> Ooooooo I don't beleive I've ever "seen" the gorgeous Jaidybug before in a mod! Snap girl, you are super fine!!!



Aw, thank you Kendie [emoji5] You are so sweet. Happy V Day!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo hobo in red with matching accessories and lips
> Have a LVEly day everyone!!



Looking red hot gorgeous K!!   We need more mod shots of all of you (pretty hair, red lips, nails, etc). Oh, and your bag is stunning too.   Have a Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Looking red hot gorgeous K!!   We need more mod shots of all of you (pretty hair, red lips, nails, etc). Oh, and your bag is stunning too.   Have a Happy Valentine's Day!


You are too sweet!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> I was waiting for today to share it on the right day
> Happy Valentine's day, my sweet friends!


This is breathtaking!!!!! Happy Valentine's day!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Jaidybug said:


> Out shopping today with my Prada Vitello Daino Hobo[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3604773
> View attachment 3604774


So beautiful!!! Love the Prada Vitello Daino leather!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Hey JB, I think we were posting at the same exact moment!!  I love your whole look today!


Yes, "IT"!!! Beautiful shots!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> This is breathtaking!!!!! Happy Valentine's day!!!


Thank you


----------



## Jaidybug

Auvina15 said:


> So beautiful!!! Love the Prada Vitello Daino leather!!!



Thanks so much Auvina! [emoji3]


----------



## ksuromax

Jaidybug said:


> Out shopping today with my Prada Vitello Daino Hobo[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3604773
> View attachment 3604774


Such a great look! And imo vitello daino is the best leather to go with your a'la cowgirl outfit!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my black lambskin mini (and a pic out with my lunch; a black bean quinoa burger).
> View attachment 3604775
> View attachment 3604776


Great look, fab view!! 
How do some lucky girls manage to have burgers and stay in such terrific shape??....


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Great look, fab view!!
> How do some lucky girls manage to have burgers and stay in such terrific shape??....


Hey girl, thank you but it is a veggie burger, as I am a vegetarian.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Hey girl, thank you but it is a veggie burger, as I am a vegetarian.


just kidding you


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Such a great look! And imo vitello daino is the best leather to go with your a'la cowgirl outfit!



Lol, thank you[emoji4] I do love wearing a comfy flannel shirt


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo hobo in red with matching accessories and lips
> Have a LVEly day everyone!!



OMG, I am LOVING all your red lately!


----------



## Dextersmom

Here is my new Valentine's Day red boy lambkin WOC.  I told my lovely SA that I wanted a red WOC for Valentine's Day and she searched the country to find me this little beauty.  I wanted a true red, as my square red mini is an orange red, which I love, but I didn't want to repeat a color.  I used it as a clutch tonight and I wish you could feel how smooth and supple the leather is.  I also love the soft, brushed gold HW on this baby.  Walter claimed the camellia as his new chew toy, btw. Hope everyone is having a lovely evening.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Here is my new Valentine's Day red boy lambkin WOC.  I told my lovely SA that I wanted a red WOC for Valentine's Day and she searched the country to find me this little beauty.  I wanted a true red, as my square red mini is an orange red, which I love, but I didn't want to repeat a color.  I used it as a clutch tonight and I wish you could feel how smooth and supple the leather is.  I also love the soft, brushed gold HW on this baby.  Walter claimed the camellia as his new chew toy, btw. Hope everyone is having a lovely evening.
> View attachment 3606050
> View attachment 3606051
> View attachment 3606052
> View attachment 3606053
> View attachment 3606056
> View attachment 3606058
> View attachment 3606060



Congrats on this most wonderful Valentine's Day gift.  It is a truly stunning red.  Your SA is like a magician -- finding all these beautiful bags for you.  Speaking of beautiful -- you look very much so tonight.   Thanks for sharing your new pretty - can't wait to see more pictures soon.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Here is my new Valentine's Day red boy lambkin WOC.  I told my lovely SA that I wanted a red WOC for Valentine's Day and she searched the country to find me this little beauty.  I wanted a true red, as my square red mini is an orange red, which I love, but I didn't want to repeat a color.  I used it as a clutch tonight and I wish you could feel how smooth and supple the leather is.  I also love the soft, brushed gold HW on this baby.  Walter claimed the camellia as his new chew toy, btw. Hope everyone is having a lovely evening.
> View attachment 3606050
> View attachment 3606051
> View attachment 3606052
> View attachment 3606053
> View attachment 3606056
> View attachment 3606058
> View attachment 3606060


Lol same bottle of water is standing next to my roses, too..... 
great WOC and red is very beautiful, enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> OMG, I am LOVING all your red lately!


Thank you


----------



## Pollie-Jean

2,0 TSI


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Lol same bottle of water is standing next to my roses, too.....
> great WOC and red is very beautiful, enjoy!!!!!!


Thank you, ksuromax!!  We both have been loving our reds! 


Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this most wonderful Valentine's Day gift.  It is a truly stunning red.  Your SA is like a magician -- finding all these beautiful bags for you.  Speaking of beautiful -- you look very much so tonight.   Thanks for sharing your new pretty - can't wait to see more pictures soon.


Thank you, my darling IM!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, ksuromax!!  We both have been loving our *reds*!


including wines....


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Here is my new Valentine's Day red boy lambkin WOC.  I told my lovely SA that I wanted a red WOC for Valentine's Day and she searched the country to find me this little beauty.  I wanted a true red, as my square red mini is an orange red, which I love, but I didn't want to repeat a color.  I used it as a clutch tonight and I wish you could feel how smooth and supple the leather is.  I also love the soft, brushed gold HW on this baby.  Walter claimed the camellia as his new chew toy, btw. Hope everyone is having a lovely evening.
> View attachment 3606050
> View attachment 3606051
> View attachment 3606052
> View attachment 3606053
> View attachment 3606056
> View attachment 3606058
> View attachment 3606060


I'm in love with Walter...just needed to go on the record (again) with that....he's so debonnaire (spelling-?)!!! Huge CONGRATS, my lovely on your newest WOC! Love this red & so glad your SA found it for you. You look beautiful, as always....your hair looks stunning! Looks like you had a lovely Valentine's, well deserved my dear friend! (p.s.-i  think you might get a kick out of what I post later....our being "in sync" continues)


----------



## Kendie26

Pollie-Jean said:


> 2,0 TSI


WOWZERS!!! Major CONGRATS Pollie-Jean....how exciting!!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Here is my new Valentine's Day red boy lambkin WOC.  I told my lovely SA that I wanted a red WOC for Valentine's Day and she searched the country to find me this little beauty.  I wanted a true red, as my square red mini is an orange red, which I love, but I didn't want to repeat a color.  I used it as a clutch tonight and I wish you could feel how smooth and supple the leather is.  I also love the soft, brushed gold HW on this baby.  Walter claimed the camellia as his new chew toy, btw. Hope everyone is having a lovely evening.
> View attachment 3606050
> View attachment 3606051
> View attachment 3606052
> View attachment 3606053
> View attachment 3606056
> View attachment 3606058
> View attachment 3606060



What a perfect Valentine gift! So beautiful, congrats DM!


----------



## Jaidybug

Pollie-Jean said:


> 2,0 TSI



Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> What a perfect Valentine gift! So beautiful, congrats DM!



Thank you JB!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> I'm in love with Walter...just needed to go on the record (again) with that....he's so debonnaire (spelling-?)!!! Huge CONGRATS, my lovely on your newest WOC! Love this red & so glad your SA found it for you. You look beautiful, as always....your hair looks stunning! Looks like you had a lovely Valentine's, well deserved my dear friend! (p.s.-i  think you might get a kick out of what I post later....our being "in sync" continues)



Hey there, my friend.  Thank you so much for your compliments and I really don't know what I would do without my boy, Walter.   Ha.....did you add another WOC to your already stellar Chanel family?????  Hm, I will have to be a patient girl and wait and see.  Don't keep me waiting too long, though, pretty please.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Hey there, my friend.  Thank you so much for your compliments and I really don't know what I would do without my boy, Walter.   Ha.....did you add another WOC to your already stellar Chanel family?????  Hm, I will have to be a patient girl and wait and see.  Don't keep me waiting too long, though, pretty please.



Haha ok sweetness.... here she comes...


----------



## Kendie26

Feeling like quite the traitor as I haven't bought a new Bal in almost a year [emoji27]but couldn't help myself on this Chanel WOC. Dearest dextersmom & I have been having this crazy fun " in tandem" purchase (& not by design... just funny coincidences) I got my new WOC on Valentines, as DM did, mine is just different color. This is new season calfskin chevron with the "so black" hardware that I love. Hope you dear friends had a loving Valentines![emoji177]


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Feeling like quite the traitor as I haven't bought a new Bal in almost a year [emoji27]but couldn't help myself on this Chanel WOC. Dearest dextersmom & I have been having this crazy fun " in tandem" purchase (& not by design... just funny coincidences) I got my new WOC on Valentines, as DM did, mine is just different color. This is new season calfskin chevron with the "so black" hardware that I love. Hope you dear friends had a loving Valentines![emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606780
> View attachment 3606781



At last, I have been waiting for hours (lol).  What a gorgeous Valentine's Day gift.  This is stunning -- the leather, the design (chevron?), the so black hardware.  Looking forward to seeing your mod shots.  Big congrats and enjoy


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Here is my new Valentine's Day red boy lambkin WOC.  I told my lovely SA that I wanted a red WOC for Valentine's Day and she searched the country to find me this little beauty.  I wanted a true red, as my square red mini is an orange red, which I love, but I didn't want to repeat a color.  I used it as a clutch tonight and I wish you could feel how smooth and supple the leather is.  I also love the soft, brushed gold HW on this baby.  Walter claimed the camellia as his new chew toy, btw. Hope everyone is having a lovely evening.
> View attachment 3606050
> View attachment 3606051
> View attachment 3606052
> View attachment 3606053
> View attachment 3606056
> View attachment 3606058
> View attachment 3606060



Absolutely beautiful photos of everything - you, your new WOC & I can't leave out Walter of course!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Feeling like quite the traitor as I haven't bought a new Bal in almost a year [emoji27]but couldn't help myself on this Chanel WOC. Dearest dextersmom & I have been having this crazy fun " in tandem" purchase (& not by design... just funny coincidences) I got my new WOC on Valentines, as DM did, mine is just different color. This is new season calfskin chevron with the "so black" hardware that I love. Hope you dear friends had a loving Valentines![emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606780
> View attachment 3606781


Yayyyy .....what a fantastic C.!!!! CLASSIC & CLASSY, the BEST treat for the Valentines!!!!This is one of my favorite WOCs from Chanel, with the working turn lock. Major congrats dearest Kendie!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Here is my new Valentine's Day red boy lambkin WOC.  I told my lovely SA that I wanted a red WOC for Valentine's Day and she searched the country to find me this little beauty.  I wanted a true red, as my square red mini is an orange red, which I love, but I didn't want to repeat a color.  I used it as a clutch tonight and I wish you could feel how smooth and supple the leather is.  I also love the soft, brushed gold HW on this baby.  Walter claimed the camellia as his new chew toy, btw. Hope everyone is having a lovely evening.
> View attachment 3606050
> View attachment 3606051
> View attachment 3606052
> View attachment 3606053
> View attachment 3606056
> View attachment 3606058
> View attachment 3606060


Love this true red beauty, indeed!!!! Congratulations again darlin' DM Walter is just too adorable!!


----------



## Auvina15

Wearing my BV Peacock mini top handle today( special requested posting here by sweetest Iamminda and ksuromax ). Have a great night lovely friends!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Feeling like quite the traitor as I haven't bought a new Bal in almost a year [emoji27]but couldn't help myself on this Chanel WOC. Dearest dextersmom & I have been having this crazy fun " in tandem" purchase (& not by design... just funny coincidences) I got my new WOC on Valentines, as DM did, mine is just different color. This is new season calfskin chevron with the "so black" hardware that I love. Hope you dear friends had a loving Valentines![emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606780
> View attachment 3606781



That is a truly stunning WOC, my friend!!  I LOVE it and am so happy that you appreciate how versatile and wonderful these little babies are!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Love this true red beauty, indeed!!!! Congratulations again darlin' DM Walter is just too adorable!!





jeanstohandbags said:


> Absolutely beautiful photos of everything - you, your new WOC & I can't leave out Walter of course!



Thank you both so much!! I appreciate it and so does Walter!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing my BV Peacock mini top handle today( special requested posting here by sweetest Iamminda and ksuromax ). Have a great night lovely friends!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606997
> View attachment 3606996



Auvina, you look great and this Peacock beauty looks stunning on you, my chic friend!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Auvina, you look great and this Peacock beauty looks stunning on you, my chic friend!!


Thank you Dextersmom, so sweet of you, dearest!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing my BV Peacock mini top handle today( special requested posting here by sweetest Iamminda and ksuromax ). Have a great night lovely friends!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606997
> View attachment 3606996


Yeah!  Thank you for posting this beauty!  Wow, the color is stunning and love the style of the bag.  Speaking of style, you always dress so stylish and chic (who needs Vogue when you and all my Bal gals are my fashion inspirations!!!).   So happy to see this beauty!


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Yeah!  Thank you for posting this beauty!  Wow, the color is stunning and love the style of the bag.  Speaking of style, you always dress so stylish and chic (who needs Vogue when you and all my Bal gals are my fashion inspirations!!!).   So happy to see this beauty!


Thank you so much, IM! So nice and sweet of you! I have to dress very professionally for work so whenever I'm off, it's time for ripped jeans, maxi dresses, free styles for "being myself"!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> 2,0 TSI


Not too shabby my dear!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> At last, I have been waiting for hours (lol).  What a gorgeous Valentine's Day gift.  This is stunning -- the leather, the design (chevron?), the so black hardware.  Looking forward to seeing your mod shots.  Big congrats and enjoy





Auvina15 said:


> Yayyyy .....what a fantastic C.!!!! CLASSIC & CLASSY, the BEST treat for the Valentines!!!!This is one of my favorite WOCs from Chanel, with the working turn lock. Major congrats dearest Kendie!!!!





Dextersmom said:


> That is a truly stunning WOC, my friend!!  I LOVE it and am so happy that you appreciate how versatile and wonderful these little babies are!


Warm thanks to my beautiful Bal gals.....I'm with you Auvina, it's 1 of my fave's too & I really wanted the working lock (vs the snap). And, YES dear DM, I have definitely learned to appreciate the WOC! I wish I would have taken the plunge earlier. Oh, & how on earth could I have forgotten to mention, THIS woc will be named "Walt"/ "Walter" after your dear kitty....since I named my 1st woc Dex!!...in honor of them & their amazing Mom who inspired me to try WOCs! Oh & haha Iamminda, sorry for the wait in posting!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing my BV Peacock mini top handle today( special requested posting here by sweetest Iamminda and ksuromax ). Have a great night lovely friends!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606997
> View attachment 3606996


I NEED those sassy chic boots right now!! Damn, girl you are looking amazing....that BV color is scrumptuous!!!! Big Love all around, jeans & all!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing my BV Peacock mini top handle today( special requested posting here by sweetest Iamminda and ksuromax ). Have a great night lovely friends!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606997
> View attachment 3606996


she is a stunner!!! 
rocking chic look and fab boots in particular


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Feeling like quite the traitor as I haven't bought a new Bal in almost a year [emoji27]but couldn't help myself on this Chanel WOC. Dearest dextersmom & I have been having this crazy fun " in tandem" purchase (& not by design... just funny coincidences) I got my new WOC on Valentines, as DM did, mine is just different color. This is new season calfskin chevron with the "so black" hardware that I love. Hope you dear friends had a loving Valentines![emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606780
> View attachment 3606781


wear it in the best of luck and happiness, my friend!


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> 2,0 TSI


Fabulous!!! Absolutely crazy amazing!! 
major congrats! my DH has older model of Tiguan, too, myself owning a Passat


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> wear it in the best of luck and happiness, my friend!


thank you dear Lovebug!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> she is a stunner!!!
> rocking chic look and fab boots in particular


You are so kind, thanks so much darling ksuromax!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> I NEED those sassy chic boots right now!! Damn, girl you are looking amazing....that BV color is scrumptuous!!!! Big Love all around, jeans & all!


Thank you so much sweetest Kendie. The boots are finally broken in, much more comfortable now!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> Feeling like quite the traitor as I haven't bought a new Bal in almost a year [emoji27]but couldn't help myself on this Chanel WOC. Dearest dextersmom & I have been having this crazy fun " in tandem" purchase (& not by design... just funny coincidences) I got my new WOC on Valentines, as DM did, mine is just different color. This is new season calfskin chevron with the "so black" hardware that I love. Hope you dear friends had a loving Valentines![emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606780
> View attachment 3606781



It's perfect Kendie! Love the chevron in black, so beautiful!


----------



## Jaidybug

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing my BV Peacock mini top handle today( special requested posting here by sweetest Iamminda and ksuromax ). Have a great night lovely friends!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606997
> View attachment 3606996



Beautiful blue!!![emoji170]


----------



## Auvina15

Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful blue!!![emoji170]


Thank you so much Jaidybug!!!


----------



## muchstuff

New to me  BV cervo hobo...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> New to me  BV cervo hobo...
> 
> View attachment 3607740


She is stunning.... leather is just dreamy!....


----------



## Auvina15

muchstuff said:


> New to me  BV cervo hobo...
> 
> View attachment 3607740


Absolutely beautiful!!!! The leather is just devine, seriously!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> She is stunning.... leather is just dreamy!....


Thanks Ksuromax, that's my fourth cervo hobo in this style, catching up...


----------



## muchstuff

Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely beautiful!!!! The leather is just devine, seriously!!!!


Thanks, I have five cervo bags and the leather on all of them is chewy and wonderful!


----------



## bevw56

Another wow! Gorgeous colour.  Are these heavy?


----------



## muchstuff

bevw56 said:


> Another wow! Gorgeous colour.  Are these heavy?


A little heavier than a Day bag but amazingly comfortable to carry.


----------



## Auvina15

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, I have five cervo bags and the leather on all of them is chewy and wonderful!


WHATTTTT???? FIVE already???? Wow you go girl, can't do wrong with BV leather!!!!! Major congrats, Much!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Auvina15 said:


> WHATTTTT???? FIVE already???? Wow you go girl, can't do wrong with BV leather!!!!! Major congrats, Much!!!!


BV is my other guilty pleasure...


----------



## Kendie26

Jaidybug said:


> It's perfect Kendie! Love the chevron in black, so beautiful!


warm thanks Jaidybug....you are always so sweet & I appreciate it! BIg hug


----------



## Jaidybug

muchstuff said:


> New to me  BV cervo hobo...
> 
> View attachment 3607740



Leather looks thick and amazing on that hobo! Beautiful colour, congrats on this find!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> New to me  BV cervo hobo...
> 
> View attachment 3607740


Congrats muchstuff-- this is gorgeous!  I love it.  What is the name of this color?  cinnamon?  Is it moving date soon?  Much luck and fun .


----------



## muchstuff

Jaidybug said:


> Leather looks thick and amazing on that hobo! Beautiful colour, congrats on this find!


Thanks Jaidy!


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Congrats muchstuff-- this is gorgeous!  I love it.  What is the name of this color?  cinnamon?  Is it moving date soon?  Much luck and fun .


Moving date keeps moving  it's now March 10th, lucky that we have some flexibility. Not sure of the colour, Ksuromax thought possibly 2013 brick red...


----------



## Dextersmom

At work today with my Fluffy CC tote.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> At work today with my Fluffy CC tote.
> View attachment 3608046



Gorgeous CC tote!  And great OOTD -- love those lace panels on your skirt!!   Looking good, dear DM


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous CC tote!  And great OOTD -- love those lace panels on your skirt!!   Looking good, dear DM



Thank you IM!!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Moving date keeps moving  it's now March 10th, lucky that we have some flexibility. Not sure of the colour, Ksuromax thought possibly 2013 brick red...


100% it is Brique red


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> At work today with my Fluffy CC tote.
> View attachment 3608046


that tote is such a great style & proportion on you DM! LOVE the skirt & booties too!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> that tote is such a great style & proportion on you DM! LOVE the skirt & booties too!



Thank you, my lovely friend!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> At work today with my Fluffy CC tote.
> View attachment 3608046


Gorgeous bag and lovely outfit!!! I really adore your skirt, Dextersmom!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Pairing a mini bag with an oversized jacket today. Happy Friday dearest friends!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3608743
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608741
> 
> Pairing a mini bag with an oversized jacket today. Happy Friday dearest friends!!!


Chic and stylish!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3608743
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608741
> 
> Pairing a mini bag with an oversized jacket today. Happy Friday dearest friends!!!


Beautiful beautiful mini!!  And your outfit is just so stylish -- you got such cute clothes!   Happy Weekend to you.


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Chic and stylish!!!


You are so sweet, ksuromax! Thank you so much!!!


Iamminda said:


> Beautiful beautiful mini!!  And your outfit is just so stylish -- you got such cute clothes!   Happy Weekend to you.


Thank you so much darling Iamminda, your compliments really made my day!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Gorgeous bag and lovely outfit!!! I really adore your skirt, Dextersmom!!!!



Thank you so much Auvina!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3608743
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608741
> 
> Pairing a mini bag with an oversized jacket today. Happy Friday dearest friends!!!



You look beautiful and your mini is TDF!!!  I am hoping to add a black square mini to my collection for Act 2.  We will see, as there seems to be a feeding frenzy over mini's.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3608743
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608741
> 
> Pairing a mini bag with an oversized jacket today. Happy Friday dearest friends!!!


The purse is gorgeous and your whole outfit looks amazing  !!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Dextersmom said:


> At work today with my Fluffy CC tote.
> View attachment 3608046


As always, you look perfect  , love the size of this bag too !!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> You look beautiful and your mini is TDF!!!  I am hoping to add a black square mini to my collection for Act 2.  We will see, as there seems to be a feeding frenzy over mini's.


Thanks so much dearest Dextersmom. Somehow I thought you have a black square mini already!!!??? Hmm... I guess just because you have so many that I can't really keep track all of them .... I'm in love with the minis too, especially the squares, just enough room for my essentials and so easy to carry that I use more often than the m/l.


----------



## Auvina15

Dmurphy1 said:


> The purse is gorgeous and your whole outfit looks amazing  !!!


Thank you so much for your sweet compliments, Dmurphy!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3608743
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608741
> 
> Pairing a mini bag with an oversized jacket today. Happy Friday dearest friends!!!


Ooooooooooooooooo HELLO HOT MAMA!!! You are killing it AGAIN Auvina! Uber Glam girlfriend! Work it girl!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Ooooooooooooooooo HELLO HOT MAMA!!! You are killing it AGAIN Auvina! Uber Glam girlfriend! Work it girl!


Thanks so much kindest sweetest Kendie, my friend!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> At work today with my Fluffy CC tote.
> View attachment 3608046



Ooh, lovely bag! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Jaidybug

Auvina15 said:


> View attachment 3608743
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608741
> 
> Pairing a mini bag with an oversized jacket today. Happy Friday dearest friends!!!



Gorgeous bag! [emoji173]️ Happy Friday!


----------



## Auvina15

Jaidybug said:


> Gorgeous bag! [emoji173]️ Happy Friday!


Thank you so much sweet Jaidybug!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Ooh, lovely bag! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️





Dmurphy1 said:


> As always, you look perfect  , love the size of this bag too !!


Thank you JB and Dmurphy!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Thanks so much dearest Dextersmom. Somehow I thought you have a black square mini already!!!??? Hmm... I guess just because you have so many that I can't really keep track all of them .... I'm in love with the minis too, especially the squares, just enough room for my essentials and so easy to carry that I use more often than the m/l.



Hi Auvina, so far I have 3 mini's; black rectangular lamb with shiny RHW, bronze caviar rectangular with shiny RHW and my red square lamb with gold HW.  I am greedy, but I really want a black square mini with gold HW.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Hi Auvina, so far I have 3 mini's; black rectangular lamb with shiny RHW, bronze caviar rectangular with shiny RHW and my red square lamb with gold HW.  I am greedy, but I really want a black square mini with gold HW.


Dextersmom, I'm with you, I would love to have the minis in every color! But black lamb and gold hw is my favorite combo!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out for the day with my M/L classic flap.   I couldn't resist sharing this shot of my boys, as they were sitting there watching me take these pic's.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for the day with my M/L classic flap.   I couldn't resist sharing this shot of my boys, as they were sitting there watching me take these pic's.
> View attachment 3609765
> View attachment 3609767
> View attachment 3609768


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for the day with my M/L classic flap.   I couldn't resist sharing this shot of my boys, as they were sitting there watching me take these pic's.
> View attachment 3609765
> View attachment 3609767
> View attachment 3609768


Absolutely gorgeous! (Love admiring your m/l classic, your looks inspired me to bring out mine more often ). Your boys are just too cute, BIG LOVE!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for the day with my M/L classic flap.   I couldn't resist sharing this shot of my boys, as they were sitting there watching me take these pic's.
> View attachment 3609765
> View attachment 3609767
> View attachment 3609768



This is such a gorgeous bag!!!  You look great as well.  Your cute boys look so big in this pic.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> This is such a gorgeous bag!!!  You look great as well.  Your cute boys look so big in this pic.





ksuromax said:


>





Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! (Love admiring your m/l classic, your looks inspired me to bring out mine more often ). Your boys are just too cute, BIG LOVE!!!



Dexter, Walter and I thank you lovely friends so much!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for the day with my M/L classic flap.   I couldn't resist sharing this shot of my boys, as they were sitting there watching me take these pic's.
> View attachment 3609765
> View attachment 3609767
> View attachment 3609768



Lovely bag, and your boys are cuties[emoji4]


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for the day with my M/L classic flap.   I couldn't resist sharing this shot of my boys, as they were sitting there watching me take these pic's.
> View attachment 3609765
> View attachment 3609767
> View attachment 3609768



OMG, how gorgeous are both your kittys!!   And the Chanel too!


----------



## Dextersmom

jeanstohandbags said:


> OMG, how gorgeous are both your kittys!!   And the Chanel too!





Jaidybug said:


> Lovely bag, and your boys are cuties[emoji4]



Thank you so much jeanstohandbags and JB!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunday morning fun with WOC's (updated WOC family I wanted to share with you).


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Sunday morning fun with WOC's (updated WOC family I wanted to share with you).
> View attachment 3610610



They are all so gorgeous DM!!![emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Sunday morning fun with WOC's (updated WOC family I wanted to share with you).
> View attachment 3610610


Fantastic wocs!!! Love the variety of colors and styles!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Sunday morning fun with WOC's (updated WOC family I wanted to share with you).
> View attachment 3610610



Love this picture -- you have a gorgeous collection of WOCs.   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Love this picture -- you have a gorgeous collection of WOCs.   Thanks for sharing.





Jaidybug said:


> They are all so gorgeous DM!!![emoji7][emoji173]️





Auvina15 said:


> Fantastic wocs!!! Love the variety of colors and styles!!!


Thank you so much IM, JB and Auvina!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Sunday morning fun with WOC's (updated WOC family I wanted to share with you).
> View attachment 3610610


The stingray beauty is stellar!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> The stingray beauty is stellar!!!!



Thank you, my friend!


----------



## ksuromax

Bottega Veneta snakeskin silver bangle with neon orange snakeskin


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta snakeskin silver bangle with neon orange snakeskin



That is so pretty!


----------



## ksuromax

Jaidybug said:


> That is so pretty!


Thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta snakeskin silver bangle with neon orange snakeskin



What a gorgeous bracelet!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta snakeskin silver bangle with neon orange snakeskin


So beautiful, so you


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta snakeskin silver bangle with neon orange snakeskin


Ooooo that is HOT! I totally see you rockin' this fab bangle....LOVE it!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my new red lambskin WOC.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new red lambskin WOC.
> View attachment 3611818
> View attachment 3611819
> View attachment 3611820



Gosh, you look just gorgeous in red!!  And your WOC Is the perfect red.  And what a fabulous meal!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Gosh, you look just gorgeous in red!!  And your WOC Is the perfect red.  And what a fabulous meal!



You are so sweet, IM, thank you!!  I always feel really happy when I wear red, and I hope you don't think I'm crazy, but one of my New Year's resolution's is to wear more red this year.


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new red lambskin WOC.
> View attachment 3611818
> View attachment 3611819
> View attachment 3611820



Love your outfit and your new WOC is a beauty!!![emoji173]️


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> You are so sweet, IM, thank you!!  I always feel really happy when I wear red, and I hope you don't think I'm crazy, but one of my New Year's resolution's is to wear more red this year.



That's a good NY resolution--especially if you feel really happy wearing it (a little extra happiness doesn't hurt at all).  You honestly look good in any/all colors.  But today, that red tank really popped in the pics.


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Love your outfit and your new WOC is a beauty!!![emoji173]️



Thank you JB!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> That's a good NY resolution--especially if you feel really happy wearing it (a little extra happiness doesn't hurt at all).  You honestly look good in any/all colors.  But today, that red tank really popped in the pics.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new red lambskin WOC.
> View attachment 3611818
> View attachment 3611819
> View attachment 3611820


Looks LOVELY DM...I so love the soft/matte gold HW on your Boy WOC! Yummy lunch & skirt as well!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Looks LOVELY DM...I so love the soft/matte gold HW on your Boy WOC! Yummy lunch & skirt as well!



Thank you, my friend! Hope you are having a lovely day.


----------



## Dextersmom

Tuesday with my 225 Reissue.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my 225 Reissue.
> View attachment 3612459


Lovely bag, and your wrap it beautiful too !!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my 225 Reissue.
> View attachment 3612459


Oh, this purple!!....  
lovely look


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my 225 Reissue.
> View attachment 3612459


Looking beautiful in purple, DM!   Love this Reissue.


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my 225 Reissue.
> View attachment 3612459



Lovely! [emoji171]


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Lovely! [emoji171]





Dmurphy1 said:


> Lovely bag, and your wrap it beautiful too !!!





ksuromax said:


> Oh, this purple!!....
> lovely look





Iamminda said:


> Looking beautiful in purple, DM!   Love this Reissue.



Thank you so much JB, Dmurphy, ksuromax and IM!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new red lambskin WOC.
> View attachment 3611818
> View attachment 3611819
> View attachment 3611820


Absolutely a head-turner, Dextersmom!!! Truly gorgeous red!


Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my 225 Reissue.
> View attachment 3612459


Nothing beats the classic, also unique with the chevrons. Very beautiful scarf!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta snakeskin silver bangle with neon orange snakeskin


Omg what a gem!!! So gorgeous, I  really love it ksuromax!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Omg what a gem!!! So gorgeous, I  really love it ksuromax!


thanks a lot, my dear  
but apparently it's not snake, as it was listed, but it's lizard  
i was so excited that i paid no attention, but later BV gurus pointed that out to me, it's lizardskin and it's ranked as 'exotics'


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely a head-turner, Dextersmom!!! Truly gorgeous red!
> 
> Nothing beats the classic, also unique with the chevrons. Very beautiful scarf!



Thank you, my dear Auvina!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> thanks a lot, my dear
> but apparently it's not snake, as it was listed, but it's lizard
> i was so excited that i paid no attention, but later BV gurus pointed that out to me, it's lizardskin and it's ranked as 'exotics'


Oh I think the lizard is even more durable than snakeskin, isn't it?


----------



## Auvina15

Taking my daughter to her Piano class this afternoon and wearing my C. messenger flap bag today, love the aged calfskin and caviar is very much carefree, just likes most of my Bals. Thanks for letting me share lovely friends!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> Taking my daughter to her Piano class this afternoon and wearing my C. messenger flap bag today, love the aged calfskin and caviar is very much carefree, just likes most of my Bals. Thanks for letting me share lovely friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 3613759
> View attachment 3613757



This is such a beautiful bag Auvina -- like the color and the hardware.    And what a great shirt/jacket you have on (cool daisy print) .


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> This is such a beautiful bag Auvina -- like the color and the hardware.    And what a great shirt/jacket you have on (cool daisy print) .


Thanks so much dearest IM! That is a jean jacket, it's pretty easy to pair with other outfits!


----------



## Jaidybug

Auvina15 said:


> Taking my daughter to her Piano class this afternoon and wearing my C. messenger flap bag today, love the aged calfskin and caviar is very much carefree, just likes most of my Bals. Thanks for letting me share lovely friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 3613759
> View attachment 3613757



Ooh, love the colour!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Jaidybug said:


> Ooh, love the colour!!!


Thanks so much Jaidybug! Burgundy is one of my favorite colors!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Taking my daughter to her Piano class this afternoon and wearing my C. messenger flap bag today, love the aged calfskin and caviar is very much carefree, just likes most of my Bals. Thanks for letting me share lovely friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 3613759
> View attachment 3613757



I love this bag, Auvina and your outfit is just adorable!!


----------



## Auvina15

Thank you so much lovely Dextersmom!


----------



## ksuromax

Wearing the same bag yesterday and today, different looks, different spirit...


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Wearing the same bag yesterday and today, different looks, different spirit...



Pretty bag!  I love all your different looks and unique accessories/jewelry.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Pretty bag!  I love all your different looks and unique accessories/jewelry.


i am doing it for a challenge, wear 1 and only bag for 7 days in a row, i.e. one week - one bag, so there will be more pix of the same bag in different combos


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Auvina15 said:


> Taking my daughter to her Piano class this afternoon and wearing my C. messenger flap bag today, love the aged calfskin and caviar is very much carefree, just likes most of my Bals. Thanks for letting me share lovely friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 3613759
> View attachment 3613757


gorgeous bag


----------



## DutchGirl007

This gorgeous smelling, really tough leather-bigger and lighter than expected, was $200.00 direct from Italy [emoji634]. Wow [emoji15] it holds tons.  I love the leather of Compomaggi frequently the bags are incredibly heavy. But 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
Leather lovers can't go wrong --


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Taking my daughter to her Piano class this afternoon and wearing my C. messenger flap bag today, love the aged calfskin and caviar is very much carefree, just likes most of my Bals. Thanks for letting me share lovely friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 3613759
> View attachment 3613757


adore this one of yours Auvina...such a classic, regal color & I totally LOVE your loafers too!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Wearing the same bag yesterday and today, different looks, different spirit...


2 awesome, very different looks dearest K! Love how you have your bags in rotation to appreciate them all!


----------



## Kendie26

DutchGirl007 said:


> View attachment 3614116
> 
> 
> This gorgeous smelling, really tough leather-bigger and lighter than expected, was $200.00 direct from Italy [emoji634]. Wow [emoji15] it holds tons.  I love the leather of Compomaggi frequently the bags are incredibly heavy. But
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614117
> View attachment 3614118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather lovers can't go wrong --


Looks great & I can just feel the softness. Brown is my favorite color so I LOVE this baby!


----------



## ksuromax

DutchGirl007 said:


> View attachment 3614116
> 
> 
> This gorgeous smelling, really tough leather-bigger and lighter than expected, was $200.00 direct from Italy [emoji634]. Wow [emoji15] it holds tons.  I love the leather of Compomaggi frequently the bags are incredibly heavy. But
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614117
> View attachment 3614118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather lovers can't go wrong --


Belissimo!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Wearing the same bag yesterday and today, different looks, different spirit...



Pretty bag and outfits ksuromax!


----------



## Jaidybug

DutchGirl007 said:


> View attachment 3614116
> 
> 
> This gorgeous smelling, really tough leather-bigger and lighter than expected, was $200.00 direct from Italy [emoji634]. Wow [emoji15] it holds tons.  I love the leather of Compomaggi frequently the bags are incredibly heavy. But
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614117
> View attachment 3614118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather lovers can't go wrong --



The leather looks fantastic, lovely!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> i am doing it for a challenge, wear 1 and only bag for 7 days in a row, i.e. one week - one bag, so there will be more pix of the same bag in different combos



That sounds like fun!!  Can't wait to see more pics


----------



## Iamminda

DutchGirl007 said:


> View attachment 3614116
> 
> 
> This gorgeous smelling, really tough leather-bigger and lighter than expected, was $200.00 direct from Italy [emoji634]. Wow [emoji15] it holds tons.  I love the leather of Compomaggi frequently the bags are incredibly heavy. But
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614117
> View attachment 3614118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather lovers can't go wrong --


Beautiful wristlet -- that leather looks so divine!


----------



## Auvina15

Pollie-Jean said:


> gorgeous bag


Thanks so much dear Plollie!!


Kendie26 said:


> adore this one of yours Auvina...such a classic, regal color & I totally LOVE your loafers too!


 Thank you so much sweetest Kendie!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> I love this bag, Auvina and your outfit is just adorable!!



Thank you so much lovely Dextersmom!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Wearing the same bag yesterday and today, different looks, different spirit...


Wow you rock, girl, very cool bag too!!!


----------



## Auvina15

DutchGirl007 said:


> View attachment 3614116
> 
> 
> This gorgeous smelling, really tough leather-bigger and lighter than expected, was $200.00 direct from Italy [emoji634]. Wow [emoji15] it holds tons.  I love the leather of Compomaggi frequently the bags are incredibly heavy. But
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614117
> View attachment 3614118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather lovers can't go wrong --


Woa....very cute and unique piece, love it!!!


----------



## ksuromax

BV slipons in Barolo and my UFO bag


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV slipons in Barolo and my UFO bag



Darling look and you know how much I LOVE your dream catchers!!!


----------



## clevercat

My new-to-me, mint and unused pleated Veneta. *squeals* I'm so happy! Equally happy to root through the wardrobe and find a pair of Chanel sunglasses in the exact same colour. It also picks up perfectly on some of the shades in my Alexander McQueen scarf.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV slipons in Barolo and my UFO bag



Love this picture -- look at how cool you are .


----------



## Iamminda

clevercat said:


> My new-to-me, mint and unused pleated Veneta. *squeals* I'm so happy! Equally happy to root through the wardrobe and find a pair of Chanel sunglasses in the exact same colour. It also picks up perfectly on some of the shades in my Alexander McQueen scarf.
> View attachment 3615372


Congrats on this beautiful bag!  I have never seen this pleated style before.  Is this kinda a navy blue color?   I am squealing for you too


----------



## clevercat

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this beautiful bag!  I have never seen this pleated style before.  Is this kinda a navy blue color?   I am squealing for you too



Thank you! The colour is Baltic - a deep blue that looks icy blue-grey in some lights. A real chameleon. All I need is LBD and heels to dress it up, or jeans and boots to dress it down. The quality and craftsmanship is amazing.


----------



## Louliu71

clevercat said:


> My new-to-me, mint and unused pleated Veneta. *squeals* I'm so happy! Equally happy to root through the wardrobe and find a pair of Chanel sunglasses in the exact same colour. It also picks up perfectly on some of the shades in my Alexander McQueen scarf.
> View attachment 3615372



So pleased another tp'fer got this, I was so close to buying this but hadn't seen the colour IRL and I snoozed and lost out


Amazing bag, congrats


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> BV slipons in Barolo and my UFO bag



Lovely shoes and bag!


----------



## Jaidybug

clevercat said:


> My new-to-me, mint and unused pleated Veneta. *squeals* I'm so happy! Equally happy to root through the wardrobe and find a pair of Chanel sunglasses in the exact same colour. It also picks up perfectly on some of the shades in my Alexander McQueen scarf.
> View attachment 3615372



So beautiful![emoji173]️


----------



## MochaCake

clevercat said:


> My new-to-me, mint and unused pleated Veneta. *squeals* I'm so happy! Equally happy to root through the wardrobe and find a pair of Chanel sunglasses in the exact same colour. It also picks up perfectly on some of the shades in my Alexander McQueen scarf.
> View attachment 3615372


Fantastic! Love the pleats and the color. Happy for you!


----------



## ksuromax

clevercat said:


> My new-to-me, mint and unused pleated Veneta. *squeals* I'm so happy! Equally happy to root through the wardrobe and find a pair of Chanel sunglasses in the exact same colour. It also picks up perfectly on some of the shades in my Alexander McQueen scarf.
> View attachment 3615372


Lovely bag, good it's gone to a tPF-er, enjoy!!!


----------



## Kendie26

clevercat said:


> My new-to-me, mint and unused pleated Veneta. *squeals* I'm so happy! Equally happy to root through the wardrobe and find a pair of Chanel sunglasses in the exact same colour. It also picks up perfectly on some of the shades in my Alexander McQueen scarf.
> View attachment 3615372


Beautiful color clevercat & I absolutely love the pleating...awesome find! Congrats!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I'm waiting for a black leather chain from Mautto for some of myblack Bals and I think this will match very well


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night with my medium classic flap.


----------



## Iamminda

They match perfectly 



Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm waiting for a black leather chain from Mautto for some of myblack Bals and I think this will match very well


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my medium classic flap.
> View attachment 3617211



Beautiful outfit DM .  I love this C flap (if I could ever get one, this would be the one.)


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful outfit DM .  I love this C flap (if I could ever get one, this would be the one.)



Thank you iM!  I also hope that you can get one some day, as it is a very special bag.  It is also very lightweight and easy to carry.


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my medium classic flap.
> View attachment 3617211



So classy, beautiful bag and blouse DM[emoji173]️


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> So classy, beautiful bag and blouse DM[emoji173]️



Thank you so much JB!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my medium classic flap.
> View attachment 3617211



You look uber  beautiful DM[emoji76][emoji76][emoji33][emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Infatuated with my new WOC & getting lots of use with her[emoji847]


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Infatuated with my new WOC & getting lots of use with her[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3617687



I can see why you are infatuated with this beauty -- love it.  What a pretty picture!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Infatuated with my new WOC & getting lots of use with her[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3617687





Kendie26 said:


> You look uber  beautiful DM[emoji76][emoji76][emoji33][emoji8]



Thank you, my friend and I am so happy to hear that you are loving your fabulous WOC!!  It is very special, like you.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> I can see why you are infatuated with this beauty -- love it.  What a pretty picture!





Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, my friend and I am so happy to hear that you are loving your fabulous WOC!!  It is very special, like you.


Many thanks my dear beauties!! DM-you know YOU were my inspiration behind my newfound love/woc obsession!  Have a lovely week ladies! xoxox


----------



## MonAmie

Got this and my new City Small when in London last week.. [emoji7]


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> Infatuated with my new WOC & getting lots of use with her[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3617687



It's gorgeous! I can see why you're infatuated with it, I would be too![emoji4][emoji173]️


----------



## Jaidybug

MonAmie said:


> Got this and my new City Small when in London last week.. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618052
> View attachment 3618053



Congrats on two beautiful items!!


----------



## Dextersmom

MonAmie said:


> Got this and my new City Small when in London last week.. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618052
> View attachment 3618053



I LOVE your velvet Boy and your City is a beauty!!


----------



## Iamminda

MonAmie said:


> Got this and my new City Small when in London last week.. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618052
> View attachment 3618053


Congrats on two lovely bags.


----------



## MonAmie

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on two lovely bags.





Dextersmom said:


> I LOVE your velvet Boy and your City is a beauty!!





Jaidybug said:


> Congrats on two beautiful items!!




Thank you so much


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out into this windy, rainy day with my caviar bronze mini.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out into this windy, rainy day with my caviar bronze mini.
> View attachment 3618340



Beautiful mini and I like that sweater .


----------



## Kendie26

Jaidybug said:


> It's gorgeous! I can see why you're infatuated with it, I would be too![emoji4][emoji173]️





Jaidybug said:


> It's gorgeous! I can see why you're infatuated with it, I would be too![emoji4][emoji173]️


Thank you sweet friend! And I'm ALWAYS so struck (in the best sense) by your gorgeous avatar....that color is mesmerizing!!!


----------



## Kendie26

MonAmie said:


> Got this and my new City when in London last week.. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618052
> View attachment 3618053


Oh WOW....those are both PHENOMENAL!!! GREAT choices!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out into this windy, rainy day with my caviar bronze mini.
> View attachment 3618340


Adore your bronze mini (& to think we were almost twinsies on that baby too!) Stay warm & DRY.!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out into this windy, rainy day with my caviar bronze mini.
> View attachment 3618340



Love that bronze colour! Your beautiful sweater looks cozy[emoji3]


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Love that bronze colour! Your beautiful sweater looks cozy[emoji3]





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful mini and I like that sweater .





Kendie26 said:


> Adore your bronze mini (& to think we were almost twinsies on that baby too!) Stay warm & DRY.!



Thank you so much JB, IM and Kendie!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out into this windy, rainy day with my caviar bronze mini.
> View attachment 3618340


You look fabulous, Dextersmom! I really adore the unique sheen of the caviar on this C. classic.


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Infatuated with my new WOC & getting lots of use with her[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3617687


Fantastic piece, Kendie. I love love the black HW...just TDF!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

MonAmie said:


> Got this and my new City Small when in London last week.. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618052
> View attachment 3618053


 Absolutely gorgeous, indeed. I love both of them!!!!


----------



## MonAmie

Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, indeed. I love both of them!!!!



Thanks, so do I !


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> You look fabulous, Dextersmom! I really adore the unique sheen of the caviar on this C. classic.



Thank you Auvina!


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry, Effie hobo in Midnight Blue


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Fantastic piece, Kendie. I love love the black HW...just TDF!!!!


Thanks sweet Auvina....I appreciate it & agree with you in the black on black


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry, Effie hobo in Midnight Blue


Looks great dearest! Love you ur 2 BV necklaces together & I see why you love miss Effie as you always rock the hobo style!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Looks great dearest! Love you ur 2 BV necklaces together & I see why you love miss Effie as you always rock the hobo style!


thank you, Sweetie


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry, Effie hobo in Midnight Blue



Beautiful pebbly hobo!  Really like your accessories too


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry, Effie hobo in Midnight Blue



You look wonderful!! I love your hobo and your beautiful silver bracelet!


----------



## ksuromax

Thank you, Lovelies


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful pebbly hobo!  Really like your accessories too





Dextersmom said:


> You look wonderful!! I love your hobo and your beautiful silver bracelet!


Thank you,Lovelies


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry, Effie hobo in Midnight Blue



Oh my, that is a gorgeous hobo! The leather looks amazing!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry, Effie hobo in Midnight Blue


Totally beautiful. Love the bag, gorgeous leather!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Thank you, girls!  


Jaidybug said:


> Oh my, that is a gorgeous hobo! The leather looks amazing!





Auvina15 said:


> Totally beautiful. Love the bag, gorgeous leather!!!


----------



## ksuromax

same Efffie, different look


----------



## rx4dsoul

This baby is on its way to me...I havent bought any LV bags since 2012/13 (only a couple SLGs) .
This is a photo grabbed from a fab IGer ive been following...but shes not my seller though.


----------



## Iamminda

rx4dsoul said:


> This baby is on its way to me...I havent bought any LV bags since 2012/13 (only a couple SLGs) .
> This is a photo grabbed from a fab IGer ive been following...but shes not my seller though.


Lucky ducky you are getting a Neo Noe!!   Love this and the red one too.  Enjoy!


----------



## Jaidybug

rx4dsoul said:


> This baby is on its way to me...I havent bought any LV bags since 2012/13 (only a couple SLGs) .
> This is a photo grabbed from a fab IGer ive been following...but shes not my seller though.



Lovely!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> same Efffie, different look


Another great look!  This is a fun challenge for you (and for us as well cause I love to see what you come up with next ).


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Another great look!  This is a fun challenge for you (and for us as well cause I love to see what you come up with next ).


 thank you 
swapping tomorrow


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> same Efffie, different look



Very pretty and your owl necklace is just so darling!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> This baby is on its way to me...I havent bought any LV bags since 2012/13 (only a couple SLGs) .
> This is a photo grabbed from a fab IGer ive been following...but shes not my seller though.



Congrats rx!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Rouge Tomate Evie today with another new Johnny Was kimono jacket (my newest obsession).


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Rouge Tomate Evie today with another new Johnny Was kimono jacket (my newest obsession).
> View attachment 3621070


I love JW scarves!!! Can't find any locally, unfortunatelly, and cannot make up my mind online, they look all so darn gorgeous, i just can't choose!!! How do you choose your kimonos??? Or, you just buy them in bulk?? That's what i would do at least....  i want them all!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Rouge Tomate Evie today with another new Johnny Was kimono jacket (my newest obsession).
> View attachment 3621070



You look so pretty -- the whole ensemble is perfect.  I am obsessed with your kimono jackets (specifically you in them, I can't pull it off for dear life ).


----------



## Kendie26

rx4dsoul said:


> This baby is on its way to me...I havent bought any LV bags since 2012/13 (only a couple SLGs) .
> This is a photo grabbed from a fab IGer ive been following...but shes not my seller though.



Congrats rx!!! That's a great style! Miss seeing you ..hope all is wonderful [emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Rouge Tomate Evie today with another new Johnny Was kimono jacket (my newest obsession).
> View attachment 3621070



Chic look beauty girl [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji8][emoji177][emoji93]


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> same Efffie, different look


Fabulous look, ksuromax! Besides the bag, I really love your accessories too!!!


----------



## Auvina15

rx4dsoul said:


> This baby is on its way to me...I havent bought any LV bags since 2012/13 (only a couple SLGs) .
> This is a photo grabbed from a fab IGer ive been following...but shes not my seller though.


Absolutely very chic and gorgeous bag, love it!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Rouge Tomate Evie today with another new Johnny Was kimono jacket (my newest obsession).
> View attachment 3621070


Such a fantastic pop of color!!! And I really adore your kimono as always, lovely Dextersmom!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Such a fantastic pop of color!!! And I really adore your kimono as always, lovely Dextersmom!!!





ksuromax said:


> I love JW scarves!!! Can't find any locally, unfortunatelly, and cannot make up my mind online, they look all so darn gorgeous, i just can't choose!!! How do you choose your kimonos??? Or, you just buy them in bulk?? That's what i would do at least....  i want them all!!!





Iamminda said:


> You look so pretty -- the whole ensemble is perfect.  I am obsessed with your kimono jackets (specifically you in them, I can't pull it off for dear life ).





Kendie26 said:


> Chic look beauty girl [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji8][emoji177][emoji93]


You are all so sweet and kind!!!  Thank you so much and Ksuromax, I have three JW Kimono's now and have bought all of them, one month at time, online at Neiman Marcus.  We do have a local JW store, but so far I prefer the selection and promotions offered at NM. I order an XS and have another in my cart ready to purchase at the end of March (if I can wait that long).


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Rouge Tomate Evie today with another new Johnny Was kimono jacket (my newest obsession).
> View attachment 3621070



Beautiful kimono, and I adore your red Evelyne!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful kimono, and I adore your red Evelyne!



Thank you so much JB!


----------



## Jaidybug

I went couch shopping yesterday with my Valentino 360 large hobo.


----------



## Iamminda

Jaidybug said:


> I went couch shopping yesterday with my Valentino 360 large hobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621485


This hobo looks so soft and luscious -- very pretty.  Hope you had fun couch shopping (it's so hard to find the right couch imo).


----------



## Jaidybug

Iamminda said:


> This hobo looks so soft and luscious -- very pretty.  Hope you had fun couch shopping (it's so hard to find the right couch imo).



Thanks IM, it is so buttery soft and lightweight. It is hard finding the right couch...we've narrowed it down between two sectionals and going to decide which one to get tomorrow [emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> I went couch shopping yesterday with my Valentino 360 large hobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621485



I love your slouchy, gorgeous hobo!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> I love your slouchy, gorgeous hobo!!



Thank you DM! [emoji3]


----------



## Auvina15

Jaidybug said:


> I went couch shopping yesterday with my Valentino 360 large hobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621485


So beautiful!!! I still remember this heavenly buttery  nappa leather Valentino used for this gorgeous hobo!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Auvina15 said:


> So beautiful!!! I still remember this heavenly buttery  nappa leather Valentino used for this gorgeous hobo!!!



Thanks Auvina15! Yes, the leather is sooo soft that I knew I had to have this bag the first time I touched it[emoji4]


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> same Efffie, different look


Love that bag!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Fabulous look, ksuromax! Besides the bag, I really love your accessories too!!!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Love that bag!


----------



## ksuromax

Ready for tonight


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Ready for tonight


Awesome...have a blast!!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

while waiting wearing this lil piece of flame....


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Awesome...have a blast!!!!!


thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> while waiting wearing this lil piece of flame....



Love it and have a great time tonight!!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> while waiting wearing this lil piece of flame....



Love this flaming hot Pillow Bag!  And perfect outfit for your rocking night out.  Have a great time and try not to lose your voice .


----------



## Dextersmom

Happy Friday, my friends!  Fluffy CC tote today with my new Ted Baker silk "Lost Gardens" scarf.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday, my friends!  Fluffy CC tote today with my new Ted Baker silk "Lost Gardens" scarf.
> View attachment 3622101



Love your fluffy baby -- gorgeous and practical.   Those beautiful purple sandals.  Pretty scarf -- I only recently discovered Ted Baker in my search for the perfect pen pouch/set for my purse.


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> while waiting wearing this lil piece of flame....



Pretty pop of colour! Hope you had fun at the concert!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday, my friends!  Fluffy CC tote today with my new Ted Baker silk "Lost Gardens" scarf.
> View attachment 3622101



Gorgeous bag and scarf! Happy Friday DM!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday, my friends!  Fluffy CC tote today with my new Ted Baker silk "Lost Gardens" scarf.
> View attachment 3622101



So pretty & your feet & sandals too![emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

My new sweet Chanel lambskin cardholder just arrived from [emoji1063] Canada! It's my favorite style cardholder & I'm a neutral girl so I had to have this color[emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> My new sweet Chanel lambskin cardholder just arrived from [emoji1063] Canada! It's my favorite style cardholder & I'm a neutral girl so I had to have this color[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622291
> View attachment 3622294



Congrats on this little beauty!  I love it so much.  Can I see the inside/layout when you get a chance?  Enjoy!


----------



## Kendie26

Thanks IM, here ya go.. 3 separate sections for cards, cash, coins or even small lippie. It's a great little item especially for mini & smaller bags! I have it in this bright blue too[emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks IM, here ya go.. 3 separate sections for cards, cash, coins or even small lippie. It's a great little item especially for mini & smaller bags! I have it in this bright blue too[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622331
> View attachment 3622333


@Iamminda ...forgot to hit reply so making sure you saw above post/ pics per your request


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks IM, here ya go.. 3 separate sections for cards, cash, coins or even small lippie. It's a great little item especially for mini & smaller bags! I have it in this bright blue too[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622331
> View attachment 3622333



Thanks for the inside shot -- it's wonderful (I love SLGs since they don't count toward my bag count, lol).  I didn't realize you have 2 -- love them both.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> My new sweet Chanel lambskin cardholder just arrived from [emoji1063] Canada! It's my favorite style cardholder & I'm a neutral girl so I had to have this color[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622291
> View attachment 3622294



It's a beauty!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> So pretty & your feet & sandals too![emoji8]





Iamminda said:


> Love your fluffy baby -- gorgeous and practical.   Those beautiful purple sandals.  Pretty scarf -- I only recently discovered Ted Baker in my search for the perfect pen pouch/set for my purse.





Jaidybug said:


> Gorgeous bag and scarf! Happy Friday DM!



Thank you, my friends!!  Wishing you all a wonderful Friday night!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> My new sweet Chanel lambskin cardholder just arrived from [emoji1063] Canada! It's my favorite style cardholder & I'm a neutral girl so I had to have this color[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622291
> View attachment 3622294



Congrats on this little beauty, my friend!!  I love the look and feel of lambskin!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks IM, here ya go.. 3 separate sections for cards, cash, coins or even small lippie. It's a great little item especially for mini & smaller bags! I have it in this bright blue too[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622331
> View attachment 3622333


THIS I LOVE


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Congrats on this little beauty, my friend!!  I love the look and feel of lambskin!





ksuromax said:


> THIS I LOVE





Jaidybug said:


> It's a beauty!


Thank you my beauties! It is such a sweet little SLG...Happy weekend & looks like dear ksuromax survived the concert-?!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you my beauties! It is such a sweet little SLG...Happy weekend & looks like dear ksuromax survived the concert-?!


Hehehe THIS I LOVE is the name of one of g'n-r's songs....


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you my beauties! It is such a sweet little SLG...Happy weekend & looks like dear ksuromax survived the concert-?!


I've been at 2 Metallica's ones, GNRs for me is just a warming-up


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Hehehe THIS I LOVE is the name of one of g'n-r's songs....


Oh silly me, I didn't know that... I misunderstood & thought you were giving my new little grey SLG some love!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Oh silly me, I didn't know that... I misunderstood & thought you were giving my new little grey SLG some love!!


I totally was! 
But it was inspired by GNRs


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> I totally was!
> But it was inspired by GNRs



Oh! Obviously my brain is not working yet! Thanks dearest [emoji8] hope you had an amazing time!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> My new sweet Chanel lambskin cardholder just arrived from [emoji1063] Canada! It's my favorite style cardholder & I'm a neutral girl so I had to have this color[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622291
> View attachment 3622294


Such a little cutie and very classic!!! Congratulations Kendie!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> while waiting wearing this lil piece of flame....


Totally gorgeous!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday, my friends!  Fluffy CC tote today with my new Ted Baker silk "Lost Gardens" scarf.
> View attachment 3622101


Absolutely beautiful, I love every single piece in this picture, Dextersmom!!!! Your scarf is so so adorable!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely beautiful, I love every single piece in this picture, Dextersmom!!!! Your scarf is so so adorable!!!



Thank you, my friend!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Such a little cutie and very classic!!! Congratulations Kendie!!!


Kind thanks darlin!! Hope your weekend is lovely, like you


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Congrats rx!!





Iamminda said:


> Lucky ducky you are getting a Neo Noe!!   Love this and the red one too.  Enjoy!





Jaidybug said:


> Lovely!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️





Kendie26 said:


> Congrats rx!!! That's a great style! Miss seeing you ..hope all is wonderful [emoji8]


Thank you so much dears! LV got me excited after so many years.

You ladies give life to this thread and it moves along like ccraaazzyyy![emoji16] so much fabulosity going on around here...


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kendie26 said:


> My new sweet Chanel lambskin cardholder just arrived from [emoji1063] Canada! It's my favorite style cardholder & I'm a neutral girl so I had to have this color[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622291
> View attachment 3622294


This little piece is just so adorable !


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday, my friends!  Fluffy CC tote today with my new Ted Baker silk "Lost Gardens" scarf. [emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622101


Hi Dear! How do you like this tote? I like how it molds to the side....looks so soft and just the perfect classy casual...

I had a GST which I quickly gave up...i kept trying to squash it to mybside and I had trouble keeping the straps on my shoulder.


----------



## rx4dsoul

These two little babies came with me today !


----------



## Kendie26

rx4dsoul said:


> These two little babies came with me today !
> View attachment 3623878





rx4dsoul said:


> This little piece is just so adorable !


OoooLaLa Rx!! Woohooo you dear! Love both but your Chanel mini steals my ❤️!! Major congrats to you 
Thanks for your compliment on my new c Lambskin cardholder....I do keep feeling her & have even kissed her!


----------



## Jaidybug

rx4dsoul said:


> These two little babies came with me today !
> View attachment 3623878



Both are so beautiful![emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> These two little babies came with me today !
> View attachment 3623878



Gorgeous rx!!


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi Dear! How do you like this tote? I like how it molds to the side....looks so soft and just the perfect classy casual...
> 
> I had a GST which I quickly gave up...i kept trying to squash it to mybside and I had trouble keeping the straps on my shoulder.



Hey there rx, thank you and I am really loving this tote.  It hits a sweet spot for me; not too large and not too small.....just right.  I had been looking at a different C tote and it was just too large and floppy.  This one I love and there are lots of compartments to organize things and of course, the lambskin is so soft.  It is also very comfortable and easy to carry.


----------



## Iamminda

rx4dsoul said:


> These two little babies came with me today !
> View attachment 3623878



Two beautiful babies!   I would love to have an MC piece (and a C for that matter),


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kendie26 said:


> OoooLaLa Rx!! Woohooo you dear! Love both but your Chanel mini steals my [emoji173]️!! Major congrats to you
> [emoji38]






Jaidybug said:


> Both are so beautiful![emoji7][emoji173]️





Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous rx!! [emoji813][emoji813]





Iamminda said:


> Two beautiful babies!   I would love to have an MC piece (and a C for that matter),


Thank you ladies![emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Hey there rx, thank you and I am really loving this tote.  It hits a sweet spot for me; not too large and not too small.....just right.  I had been looking at a different C tote and it was just too large and floppy.  This one I love and there are lots of compartments to organize things and of course, the lambskin is so soft.  It is also very comfortable and easy to carry. [emoji813]


Thank you for the reply dear DM...
I'm wondering if this comes in Caviar, and seeing how you have an array of cc handbags, id appreciate your opinion on the age old debate between caviar and lambskin.[emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Dextersmom

Using my first Chanel today; my stingray WOC.


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> Thank you for the reply dear DM...
> I'm wondering if this comes in Caviar, and seeing how you have an array of cc handbags, id appreciate your opinion on the age old debate between caviar and lambskin.[emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]



Hi rx, this particular bag was only released in lambskin, though you never know, they could make another version of it in another leather.  It is a good question you ask, and a difficult one.  The only Chanel leather I don't care for is patent, to be honest.  I LOVE lambskin, it is definitely my favorite, for the look and feel.  It is just so luxurious, imo. 
I do really like and appreciate the sturdier leather of my Reissue (aged calfskin) and the caviar of my WOC's (black and fuchsia) and mini (bronze) too.  They are the one's I never worry about, travel with and even bring out in the rain. 
 I haven't had any problems with my lambskin bags (except a little bit of color transfer on my red mini that came out with a Simple wipe) but I do take a little extra care with them.  I personally feel like there is room in ones collection for different leathers that serve different purposes and daily needs.  Hope that helps a little.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Using my first Chanel today; my stingray WOC.
> View attachment 3624384



Beautiful WOC and such a cute outfit (love that tank!).


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful WOC and such a cute outfit (love that tank!).



Thank you, my friend.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Using my first Chanel today; my stingray WOC.
> View attachment 3624384


Gorgeous CC woc, love the sparkle of stingray. Very cute outfit, Dextersmom........it must be very warm there... jealous here........ !!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Hi rx, this particular bag was only released in lambskin, though you never know, they could make another version of it in another leather.  It is a good question you ask, and a difficult one.  The only Chanel leather I don't care for is patent, to be honest.  I LOVE lambskin, it is definitely my favorite, for the look and feel.  It is just so luxurious, imo.
> I do really like and appreciate the sturdier leather of my Reissue (aged calfskin) and the caviar of my WOC's (black and fuchsia) and mini (bronze) too.  They are the one's I never worry about, travel with and even bring out in the rain.
> I haven't had any problems with my lambskin bags (except a little bit of color transfer on my red mini that came out with a Simple wipe) but I do take a little extra care with them.  I personally feel like there is room in ones collection for different leathers that serve different purposes and daily needs. [emoji2] Hope that helps a little. [emoji813][emoji813]


Thank you for your kind reply dear IM!
And I cant get over that statement "different leathers...different needs.."  that is enabling all of us here! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Using my first Chanel today; my stingray WOC.
> View attachment 3624384


my  of all your WOCs


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> my  of all your WOCs





Auvina15 said:


> Gorgeous CC woc, love the sparkle of stingray. Very cute outfit, Dextersmom........it must be very warm there... jealous here........ !!!


Thank you, my lovelies!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Using my first Chanel today; my stingray WOC.
> View attachment 3624384



That WOC is so pretty! Great ootd too!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> That WOC is so pretty! Great ootd too!


Thanks JB!


----------



## ksuromax

Happy Women's Day, lovelies!!!  
My DH didn't make it till midnight/8th  
Bottega Veneta sneakers in shimmering Moon (and my legs in pyjama )


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Happy Women's Day, lovelies!!!
> My DH didn't make it till midnight/8th
> Bottega Veneta sneakers in shimmering Moon (and my legs in pyjama )


Wow...these shoes are so gorgeous and very classic too, ksuromax!!! Your DH is so sweet, lucky you!!!! Happy women's day!!!


----------



## chowlover2

ksuromax said:


> Happy Women's Day, lovelies!!!
> My DH didn't make it till midnight/8th
> Bottega Veneta sneakers in shimmering Moon (and my legs in pyjama )


I love these!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Happy Women's Day, lovelies!!!
> My DH didn't make it till midnight/8th
> Bottega Veneta sneakers in shimmering Moon (and my legs in pyjama )


Great sneakers


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Happy Women's Day, lovelies!!!
> My DH didn't make it till midnight/8th
> Bottega Veneta sneakers in shimmering Moon (and my legs in pyjama )



Beautiful shoes, they look comfortable [emoji3]


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Wow...these shoes are so gorgeous and very classic too, ksuromax!!! Your DH is so sweet, lucky you!!!! Happy women's day!!!


Thank you 
yes, he's leaving for 5 days next week (business trip) and i will be all alone doing all school and activities errands with the kids plus full day in the office, so he had to please the 'monster'


----------



## ksuromax

Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful shoes, they look comfortable [emoji3]


thank you  
they are incredibly soft and cushioned, plus thick soles make me feel like walking in the air


----------



## ksuromax

chowlover2 said:


> I love these!





Iamminda said:


> Great sneakers


Thank you, girls


----------



## ksuromax

in action today: 
My new slipons and my old Sloane (the very first BV i got)


----------



## rx4dsoul

ksuromax said:


> Happy Women's Day, lovelies!!!
> My DH didn't make it till midnight/8th
> Bottega Veneta sneakers in shimmering Moon (and my legs in pyjama )


Thumbs up on the reindeer pyjamas!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> in action today:
> My new slipons and my old Sloane (the very first BV i got)


Great pairing.  I don't remember this beautiful purse of yours ,


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> in action today:
> My new slipons and my old Sloane (the very first BV i got)



Looking very beautiful, ksuromax!!  The leather on both your bag and shoes looks scrumptious!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Great pairing.  I don't remember this beautiful purse of yours ,





Dextersmom said:


> Looking very beautiful, ksuromax!!  The leather on both your bag and shoes looks scrumptious!


thank you, gilrs


----------



## ksuromax

My boys (big and little) surprised me today with a bunch of colourful tulips and a nicely cooked meal!! Feeling spoilt...


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> My boys (big and little) surprised me today with a bunch of colourful tulips and a nicely cooked meal!! Feeling spoilt...



So sweet of your boys to pamper you -- enjoy!  (I need to tell my DH to step up his game.)


----------



## H’sKisses

ksuromax said:


> in action today:
> My new slipons and my old Sloane (the very first BV i got)



Loving the Sloane! I don't have this style BV yet!


----------



## ksuromax

My son got me this bear yesterday for Women's day with his own pocket money, a perfect match for my Sloane


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> My son got me this bear yesterday for Women's day with his own pocket money, a perfect match for my Sloane



Beautiful....both BV and bear!!


----------



## Dextersmom

M/L classic flap today with black/gold Bal sandals.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> M/L classic flap today with black/gold Bal sandals.
> View attachment 3628242


Seems that your week if winter is over, too.... lovely summery look, DM!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> M/L classic flap today with black/gold Bal sandals.
> View attachment 3628242


Looking beautiful!   Pretty skirt


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> M/L classic flap today with black/gold Bal sandals.
> View attachment 3628242


Lovely! I NEED that skirt!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> My son got me this bear yesterday for Women's day with his own pocket money, a perfect match for my Sloane


Aw, that is just too darn adorable ...what a sweet young son to do that for his wonderful Mommy....I love that!! Your tulip pic is gorgeous too...they are easily 1 of my favorite flowers!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Lovely! I NEED that skirt!!!



I think I need that skirt more than anyone else since I don't have any pretty skirts .


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I think I need that skirt more than anyone else since I don't have any pretty skirts .





ksuromax said:


> Seems that your week if winter is over, too.... lovely summery look, DM!





Iamminda said:


> Looking beautiful!   Pretty skirt





Kendie26 said:


> Lovely! I NEED that skirt!!!


Thank you, my darlings!!  It is very warm here (in the 80's today) and getting warmer by the day! 
 IM, my sweet, we need to go shopping together and find you some skirts and kimono's.   This particular skirt, I got years ago at Neiman Marcus.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Aw, that is just too darn adorable ...what a sweet young son to do that for his wonderful Mommy....I love that!! Your tulip pic is gorgeous too...they are easily 1 of my favorite flowers!


Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> My son got me this bear yesterday for Women's day with his own pocket money, a perfect match for my Sloane


What a sweetie


----------



## ksuromax

OS Alexa by Mulberry and BV flats and scarf, plus Bal giant studs bracelet


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> I think I need that skirt more than anyone else since I don't have any pretty skirts .


Hmmmm, me thinks you might be "fibbing" to "steal" that skirt away from me!!! And I definitely don't believe that you don't have ANY pretty skirts!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> OS Alexa by Mulberry and BV flats and scarf, plus Bal giant studs bracelet


Always so pretty w/ your mods dear friend!​


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> in action today:
> My new slipons and my old Sloane (the very first BV i got)



That bag is gorgeous![emoji173]️ Your shoes look great on you!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> M/L classic flap today with black/gold Bal sandals.
> View attachment 3628242



So lovely DM[emoji173]️


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> OS Alexa by Mulberry and BV flats and scarf, plus Bal giant studs bracelet



Pretty bag, love your whole look today!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> So lovely DM[emoji173]️



Thank you JB!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> OS Alexa by Mulberry and BV flats and scarf, plus Bal giant studs bracelet



I adore the color of your Alexa -- and such a great look, all of it.


----------



## ksuromax

Jaidybug said:


> Pretty bag, love your whole look today!





Iamminda said:


> I adore the color of your Alexa -- and such a great look, all of it.


thank you, girls


----------



## Dextersmom

Using my Bluette Prada tote today.  Happy Friday!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Bluette Prada tote today.  Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3629297



Great bag and another must-have gorgeous skirt (I call it first!).  Happy Friday my pretty lady


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Bluette Prada tote today.  Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3629297


Great bag, DM, and lovely look!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Great bag, DM, and lovely look!





Iamminda said:


> Great bag and another must-have gorgeous skirt (I call it first!).  Happy Friday my pretty lady


Thank you both!! IM, this a a Free People skirt and I'm sure it would be lovely on you.


----------



## StefaniJoy

Brought my ME to purchase a YSL! This is LOU LOU in Powder Nude. Can't wait for Spring [emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Bluette Prada tote today.  Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3629297



Pretty Prada and love your skirt! Lovely ootd!


----------



## Jaidybug

StefaniJoy said:


> Brought my ME to purchase a YSL! This is LOU LOU in Powder Nude. Can't wait for Spring [emoji254][emoji254]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3630268
> View attachment 3630272
> View attachment 3630273



They are both gorgeous bags, love the colour of the YSL![emoji173]️


----------



## StefaniJoy

Jaidybug said:


> They are both gorgeous bags, love the colour of the YSL![emoji173]️



Thank you! [emoji3]


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Pretty Prada and love your skirt! Lovely ootd!


Thank you JB!


----------



## Iamminda

StefaniJoy said:


> Brought my ME to purchase a YSL! This is LOU LOU in Powder Nude. Can't wait for Spring [emoji254][emoji254]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3630268
> View attachment 3630272
> View attachment 3630273



Beautiful YSL and ME!  Enjoy!


----------



## Dextersmom

Caviar bronze mini today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Caviar bronze mini today.
> View attachment 3630573


Another gorgeous look -- love this kimono top.


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Caviar bronze mini today.
> View attachment 3630573



That is so pretty! [emoji175] Great outfit too!


----------



## ksuromax

BV cervo hobo in Mallow


----------



## ksuromax

Just arrived!!


----------



## Skater

Kendie26 said:


> Feeling like quite the traitor as I haven't bought a new Bal in almost a year [emoji27]but couldn't help myself on this Chanel WOC. Dearest dextersmom & I have been having this crazy fun " in tandem" purchase (& not by design... just funny coincidences) I got my new WOC on Valentines, as DM did, mine is just different color. This is new season calfskin chevron with the "so black" hardware that I love. Hope you dear friends had a loving Valentines![emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606780
> View attachment 3606781



[emoji7] that is just gorgeous!!


----------



## Kendie26

Skater said:


> [emoji7] that is just gorgeous!!


Kind thanks dear Skater! I do love this woc! Hope all is wonderful w/ you these days!


----------



## Kendie26

StefaniJoy said:


> Brought my ME to purchase a YSL! This is LOU LOU in Powder Nude. Can't wait for Spring [emoji254][emoji254]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3630268
> View attachment 3630272
> View attachment 3630273


Congrats StefaniJoy...BOTH of your beauties are LOVELY!!!


----------



## ksuromax

ksuromax said:


> Just arrived!!


Oooops!! The second photo didn't attach  
here it is, plus one in action


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> That is so pretty! [emoji175] Great outfit too!





Iamminda said:


> Another gorgeous look -- love this kimono top.



Thank you both!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Oooops!! The second photo didn't attach
> here it is, plus one in action



Congrats!!  What a beauty and I love the vibrant colors!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Congrats!!  What a beauty and I love the vibrant colors!


Merci bien


----------



## Iamminda

I really love this Mallow color and all your matching jewelry.  Congrats on your beautiful new scarf -- love the print and it looks great with what you are wearing -- enjoy!  



ksuromax said:


> BV cervo hobo in Mallow





ksuromax said:


> Oooops!! The second photo didn't attach
> here it is, plus one in action


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I really love this Mallow color and all your matching jewelry.  Congrats on your beautiful new scarf -- love the print and it looks great with what you are wearing -- enjoy!


Thank you Darlin'


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo hobo in Mallow





ksuromax said:


> Oooops!! The second photo didn't attach
> here it is, plus one in action



Love those BV hobos! Your new scarf is beautiful, lovely colours!


----------



## ksuromax

Jaidybug said:


> Love those BV hobos! Your new scarf is beautiful, lovely colours!


Thank you


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Oooops!! The second photo didn't attach
> here it is, plus one in action



[emoji322]Gorgeous!!! You are great with scarves!! [emoji8][emoji106]


----------



## Kendie26

Taking my most elegant bag out tonight & wanted to share her[emoji847]


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Taking my most elegant bag out tonight & wanted to share her[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3631728



This is certainly the most elegant bag!!   I love it (and want it ).  Hope you had a great night out.


----------



## rx4dsoul

ksuromax said:


> Oooops!! The second photo didn't attach
> here it is, plus one in action


Love love love th stunning reds!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kendie26 said:


> Taking my most elegant bag out tonight & wanted to share her[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3631728


It is sooo beautiful and beyond elegant!


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> Taking my most elegant bag out tonight & wanted to share her[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3631728



Such a beauty!!! So classy[emoji173]️


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Taking my most elegant bag out tonight & wanted to share her[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3631728



I LOVE this bag and I hope you have a wonderful evening!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out to a family dinner to celebrate DH's Birthday with my lambskin red square mini.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out to a family dinner to celebrate DH's Birthday with my lambskin red square mini.
> View attachment 3631925


You look very beautiful--love the pop of red with that black dress.   Hope it was a fun birthday celebration for DH .


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> This is certainly the most elegant bag!!   I love it (and want it ).  Hope you had a great night out.





rx4dsoul said:


> It is sooo beautiful and beyond elegant!





Jaidybug said:


> Such a beauty!!! So classy[emoji173]️





Dextersmom said:


> I LOVE this bag and I hope you have a wonderful evening!!


Thank you sweet friends!! Hugs to all
Oh & you looked so pretty for your DH's birthday celebration Dextersmommy!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out to a family dinner to celebrate DH's Birthday with my lambskin red square mini.
> View attachment 3631925



Beautiful! Hope he had a great bday!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful! Hope he had a great bday!





Iamminda said:


> You look very beautiful--love the pop of red with that black dress.   Hope it was a fun birthday celebration for DH .


Thank you both and we had a wonderful evening!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Using my Gold Evelyne today and I took a shot with and without my favorite Etro scarf (with Dior sandals).


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Gold Evelyne today and I took a shot with and without my favorite Etro scarf (with Dior sandals).
> View attachment 3632413
> View attachment 3632414



Love that neutral colour! Gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Taking my most elegant bag out tonight & wanted to share her[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3631728





Dextersmom said:


> Heading out to a family dinner to celebrate DH's Birthday with my lambskin red square mini.
> View attachment 3631925


   
lovely bags!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Gold Evelyne today and I took a shot with and without my favorite Etro scarf (with Dior sandals).
> View attachment 3632413
> View attachment 3632414


Another gorgeous look, DM! 
lovely scarf and fab sandals!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Gold Evelyne today and I took a shot with and without my favorite Etro scarf (with Dior sandals).
> View attachment 3632413
> View attachment 3632414



I've missed seeing this Goldie Girl -- so pretty.   Lovely OOTD too.


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> lovely bags!


Thanks dear!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Gold Evelyne today and I took a shot with and without my favorite Etro scarf (with Dior sandals).
> View attachment 3632413
> View attachment 3632414


That style is fab on you & you're in my fave skirt.....I'm kind of laughing knowing it's warm where you are but freezing on opposite coast as we brace for up to 20" snow overnight/tomorrow.


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Taking my most elegant bag out tonight & wanted to share her[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3631728


Totally agreed!!! Also timeless classic & classy!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out to a family dinner to celebrate DH's Birthday with my lambskin red square mini.
> View attachment 3631925


Looks so beautiful and your mini flap is so adorable, DM! Hope you both had a blast!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Gold Evelyne today and I took a shot with and without my favorite Etro scarf (with Dior sandals).
> View attachment 3632413
> View attachment 3632414


Absolutely gorgeous!!! Very beautiful scarf too. I've been waiting so long here to be able wearing a cute sleeveless top like yours!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Gold Evelyne today and I took a shot with and without my favorite Etro scarf (with Dior sandals). [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3632413
> View attachment 3632414


The touches of turqoise and gold are [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]!


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> The touches of turqoise and gold are [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]!





Jaidybug said:


> Love that neutral colour! Gorgeous!





ksuromax said:


> Another gorgeous look, DM!
> lovely scarf and fab sandals!!





Iamminda said:


> I've missed seeing this Goldie Girl -- so pretty.   Lovely OOTD too.





Kendie26 said:


> That style is fab on you & you're in my fave skirt.....I'm kind of laughing knowing it's warm where you are but freezing on opposite coast as we brace for up to 20" snow overnight/tomorrow.





Auvina15 said:


> Looks so beautiful and your mini flap is so adorable, DM! Hope you both had a blast!!!





Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!! Very beautiful scarf too. I've been waiting so long here to be able wearing a cute sleeveless top like yours!!!


Thank you all so much, my friends!!!   Sorry about the cold weather, dear Kendie.


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Totally agreed!!! Also timeless classic & classy!!!


Thank you sweetest lady!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> Taking my most elegant bag out tonight & wanted to share her[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3631728


Breathtaking Kendie !! Hope you had a great night !! Stay warm today, we're getting 2 FEET of snow here today !!


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> Breathtaking Kendie !! Hope you had a great night !! Stay warm today, we're getting 2 FEET of snow here today !!


Thank you sweet dearest Dmurphy! OMG this weather!!! It's been pelting very hard/heavy sleet for 5 hours straight now & please NO MORE SNOW!!! Hope you are good & toasty warm yourself....smooches


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you sweet dearest Dmurphy! OMG this weather!!! It's been pelting very hard/heavy sleet for 5 hours straight now & please NO MORE SNOW!!! Hope you are good & toasty warm yourself....smooches


+35  deg C today plus dust storm in my neck of wood... can we share 50/50???????


----------



## ksuromax

BV cervo hobo


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo hobo



Gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo hobo



I love this soft pink K


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> +35  deg C today plus dust storm in my neck of wood... can we share 50/50???????


Haha, share the weather?! Our snow & sleet/icy mess has ended...finally!!!!! I think I'd rather take your dust storm vs what me & dear @Dmurphy1  got today


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo hobo


Love eyes staring at you& this gorgeous pink


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo hobo



Pretty in pink.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Haha, share the weather?! Our snow & sleet/icy mess has ended...finally!!!!! I think I'd rather take your dust storm vs what me & dear @Dmurphy1  got today


We could have some of your chilly fresh air, you could have some of our  .... one can dream ....


----------



## ksuromax

Jaidybug said:


> Gorgeous [emoji7]





Iamminda said:


> I love this soft pink K





Kendie26 said:


> Love eyes staring at you& this gorgeous pink





Dextersmom said:


> Pretty in pink.


Thank you, Lovelies!!


----------



## ksuromax

Swapped for Mulberry Daria today


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Swapped for Mulberry Daria today



Love the colour, perfect match with your shoes and bracelet!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Swapped for Mulberry Daria today


Beautiful Daria -- and perfect pairing with those pretty shoes.


----------



## ksuromax

Jaidybug said:


> Love the colour, perfect match with your shoes and bracelet!





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful Daria -- and perfect pairing with those pretty shoes.


Thanks girls


----------



## Bisoux78

*My 2nd pair of Chanel leather espadrilles in Navy Blue  (Officially ADDICTED). 




*


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Swapped for Mulberry Daria today



Pretty!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Gorgeous color! 


Bisoux78 said:


> *My 2nd pair of Chanel leather espadrilles in Navy Blue  (Officially ADDICTED).
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my black lambskin mini with shiny RHW. I took a personal day today, as it was DH's actual Birthday and we saw a heartwarming movie called Kedi; a documentary about street cats in Istanbul and we LOVED it!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Bisoux78 said:


> *My 2nd pair of Chanel leather espadrilles in Navy Blue  (Officially ADDICTED).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They look pretty and comfy.  Enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my black lambskin mini with shiny RHW. I took a personal day today, as it was DH's actual Birthday and we saw a heartwarming movie called Kedi; a documentary about street cats in Istanbul and we LOVED it!!!
> View attachment 3634689
> View attachment 3634690
> View attachment 3634691



Beautiful look DM!  Did you go to one of those cool theaters where the seats recline?  Best way to watch a movie .  Glad you and DH enjoyed the movie -- what a great way to break up the work week.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful look DM!  Did you go to one of those cool theaters where the seats recline?  Best way to watch a movie .  Glad you and DH enjoyed the movie -- what a great way to break up the work week.



Thank you, IM!  Yes, all of the movie theaters in our area have very comfortable, reclining seats.


----------



## ksuromax

Bisoux78 said:


> *My 2nd pair of Chanel leather espadrilles in Navy Blue  (Officially ADDICTED).
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lovely!!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> cool theaters where the seats recline





Dextersmom said:


> Today with my black lambskin mini with shiny RHW. I took a personal day today, as it was DH's actual Birthday and we saw a heartwarming movie called Kedi; a documentary about street cats in Istanbul and we LOVED it!!!
> View attachment 3634689
> View attachment 3634690
> View attachment 3634691



Great idea and great look 
Hope you had lovely time!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my black lambskin mini with shiny RHW. I took a personal day today, as it was DH's actual Birthday and we saw a heartwarming movie called Kedi; a documentary about street cats in Istanbul and we LOVED it!!! [emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3634689
> View attachment 3634690
> View attachment 3634691


Easy breezy pretty.


----------



## rx4dsoul

ksuromax said:


> Swapped for Mulberry Daria today


Love your matching bracelet bags shoes sets!


----------



## ksuromax

rx4dsoul said:


> Love your matching bracelet bags shoes sets!


Thank you


----------



## baglici0us

A gorgeous preloved Prada Fairy Bag from a lovely tPFer.


----------



## ksuromax

baglici0us said:


> A gorgeous preloved Prada Fairy Bag from a lovely tPFer.
> View attachment 3634950
> 
> View attachment 3634951
> 
> View attachment 3634952


OMG.... this is amazing... and this pink lining...


----------



## ksuromax

same bag, different look


----------



## DutchGirl007

Auvina15 said:


> Woa....very cute and unique piece, love it!!!



Thank you!  It's really handier than I thought it would be, it's definitely a great grab bag since it holds my keys & an iPhone 6/7.  Appreciate your comment [emoji8]


----------



## DutchGirl007

ksuromax said:


> OMG.... this is amazing... and this pink lining...



Talk about UNIQUE!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> same bag, different look



Like this different look -- that fluo yellow is very attractive.


----------



## Kendie26

Weather woes = MZ Wallace metro tote  in their indestructible nylon [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

BV Memory Knot 
Heading to a party (sorry Patrik, green is not my colour)


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV Memory Knot
> Heading to a party (sorry Patrik, green is not my colour)


You look gorgeous...OMG I LOVE LOVE LOVE your BV knot.....that would be the 1 thing I'd steal away from you in a heartbeat
And I'm not believing that green isn't good on you....I bet you'd look amazing in it w/ your stunning hair color!
Have fun!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> You look gorgeous...OMG I LOVE LOVE LOVE your BV knot.....that would be the 1 thing I'd steal away from you in a heartbeat
> And I'm not believing that green isn't good on you....I bet you'd look amazing in it w/ your stunning hair color!
> Have fun!


Thank you, Darlin'


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Memory Knot
> Heading to a party (sorry Patrik, green is not my colour)



Love this little bag and your outfit is very pretty.   Have fun!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Weather woes = MZ Wallace metro tote  in their indestructible nylon [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3635303



What a lovely tote and I love the tassel charm!  Hope you are surviving the harsh weather


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> same bag, different look


Another lovely look! 


ksuromax said:


> Great idea and great look
> Hope you had lovely time!





rx4dsoul said:


> Easy breezy pretty.



Thank you both!!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> What a lovely tote and I love the tassel charm!  Hope you are surviving the harsh weather


Thanks girlfriend! The tassel is also from MZ Wallace. We did survive & tomorrow it's supposed to feel warmer (melt snow, melt!) My 1 friend way north of us got 31" of snow....holy yikes!!! How is your new RT treating you these days?!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks girlfriend! The tassel is also from MZ Wallace. We did survive & tomorrow it's supposed to feel warmer (melt snow, melt!) My 1 friend way north of us got 31" of snow....holy yikes!!! How is your new RT treating you these days?!



Glad to hear warm weather is heading your way!  (It is about 66 deg here).  Love my RT  -- just waiting for the right time to debut it (almost nervous to carry it, silly me, lol).


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Weather woes = MZ Wallace metro tote  in their indestructible nylon [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3635303


Lovely tote! Looks like it's a very lightweight and practical bag. Hope you're doing well and treating yourself BEST, sweetest K.!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> BV Memory Knot
> Heading to a party (sorry Patrik, green is not my colour)


Stunning clutch, ksuromax! I adore your flower ring(?) too!!!


----------



## Auvina15

baglici0us said:


> A gorgeous preloved Prada Fairy Bag from a lovely tPFer.
> View attachment 3634950
> 
> View attachment 3634951
> 
> View attachment 3634952


What a cool and unique bag, love it!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Bisoux78 said:


> *My 2nd pair of Chanel leather espadrilles in Navy Blue  (Officially ADDICTED).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Lovely! Great colour!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my black lambskin mini with shiny RHW. I took a personal day today, as it was DH's actual Birthday and we saw a heartwarming movie called Kedi; a documentary about street cats in Istanbul and we LOVED it!!!
> View attachment 3634689
> View attachment 3634690
> View attachment 3634691



You look great DM, love that bag! Glad you had a nice movie date, those reclining seats look amazing!


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> same bag, different look



Fantastic ensemble!


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> Weather woes = MZ Wallace metro tote  in their indestructible nylon [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3635303



Looks like a great tote! Cool tassel charm on it too


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my black lambskin mini with shiny RHW. I took a personal day today, as it was DH's actual Birthday and we saw a heartwarming movie called Kedi; a documentary about street cats in Istanbul and we LOVED it!!!
> View attachment 3634689
> View attachment 3634690
> View attachment 3634691


So pretty like always and so comfy, DextersmomHope you had a great time!!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I strayed and bought a Chloé Indy wallet. I’ve wanted this wallet for months and months but couldn’t find it anywhere. So finally, there it was yesterday on Farfetch and so I ordered and amazingly it was delivered at my house today.  Incredibly quick delivery!

Excitedly I unpacked  (while photographing TPF style for my first reveal of course) only to have my first thought be: It’s gorgeous! But SO big...  I was expecting it to be much smaller but I found it to be heavy and bulky to be honest. Not the length and height, but the thickness.

From the front the Chloé Indy is the most good-looking wallet I’ve seen so far but I just wish it had been smaller. And I have this unhappy love affair with Chloé that I like many of their bags so much, but there is often one detail that bugs me. Often that the metal/gold details are too large, not proportionate to the size of the bag.

What a shame. I’ll have to return it I think. I’m expecting a Proenza Schouler bag this week so I’ll have a think about it until then, but judging from earlier experiences when buying Bal I think most often you know right away if it’s for you or not. I don’t think I’ll be happy with the bulkiness of the Indy.

Still, I wanted to show you how lovely it looks, especially the front. And a comparison with a Bal coin purse (regular size I think it’s called) and my current very old, tiny and streeetched to the max Marc O’Polo wallet (Scandinavian brand). When you see the one I’m using now you’ll understand why I find most other wallets to be on the larger side


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Glad to hear warm weather is heading your way!  (It is about 66 deg here).  Love my RT  -- just waiting for the right time to debut it (almost nervous to carry it, silly me, lol).





Auvina15 said:


> Lovely tote! Looks like it's a very lightweight and practical bag. Hope you're doing well and treating yourself BEST, sweetest K.!!!





Jaidybug said:


> Looks like a great tote! Cool tassel charm on it too


Thanks sweeties!
Haha iamminda, i get it.....i think we all get some fun nervous butterflies carrying bags for the first time! That probably sounds so weird of me but whatevs!
Auvina & JB~yes, it's super lightweight. MZ Wallace is my go-to brand for crappy weather because I'm too scared to carry a nice leather bag & these MZW's are really almost indestructible & built for bad weather. Hope life is treating you all wonderfully! Hugs Bal gals


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I strayed and bought a Chloé Indy wallet. I’ve wanted this wallet for months and months but couldn’t find it anywhere. So finally, there it was yesterday on Farfetch and so I ordered and amazingly it was delivered at my house today.  Incredibly quick delivery!
> 
> Excitedly I unpacked  (while photographing TPF style for my first reveal of course) only to have my first thought be: It’s gorgeous! But SO big...  I was expecting it to be much smaller but I found it to be heavy and bulky to be honest. Not the length and height, but the thickness.
> 
> From the front the Chloé Indy is the most good-looking wallet I’ve seen so far but I just wish it had been smaller. And I have this unhappy love affair with Chloé that I like many of their bags so much, but there is often one detail that bugs me. Often that the metal/gold details are too large, not proportionate to the size of the bag.
> 
> What a shame. I’ll have to return it I think. I’m expecting a Proenza Schouler bag this week so I’ll have a think about it until then, but judging from earlier experiences when buying Bal I think most often you know right away if it’s for you or not. I don’t think I’ll be happy with the bulkiness of the Indy.
> 
> Still, I wanted to show you how lovely it looks, especially the front. And a comparison with a Bal coin purse (regular size I think it’s called) and my current very old, tiny and streeetched to the max Marc O’Polo wallet (Scandinavian brand). When you see the one I’m using now you’ll understand why I find most other wallets to be on the larger side
> 
> View attachment 3635696
> 
> View attachment 3635697
> 
> View attachment 3635698


That's too bad it didn't work out as it is quite pretty. No doubt you will find something fabulous that works much better for you!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> That's too bad it didn't work out as it is quite pretty. No doubt you will find something fabulous that works much better for you!



 and thank you Kendie! You're always so sweet here to everyone! 

I often prefer the less is more look approach for myself and this Chloé wallet looked like it could be "the one". But shopping on the internet is often just a guess, pay and hope for the best thing. It's lucky that most webbshops have generous return policies


----------



## Iamminda

That is a lovely wallet -- too bad the size didn't work out.  Keep looking .  I find that wallet is one of the hardest thing to find the perfect one.  There are tons of wallets everywhere by every designer but I think it is so hard to find just the right one (it's such an individual/personal thing).  About a year and half, I decided I found the perfect wallet for me so I am sticking with it (in different colors of course).  



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I strayed and bought a Chloé Indy wallet. I’ve wanted this wallet for months and months but couldn’t find it anywhere. So finally, there it was yesterday on Farfetch and so I ordered and amazingly it was delivered at my house today.  Incredibly quick delivery!
> 
> Excitedly I unpacked  (while photographing TPF style for my first reveal of course) only to have my first thought be: It’s gorgeous! But SO big...  I was expecting it to be much smaller but I found it to be heavy and bulky to be honest. Not the length and height, but the thickness.
> 
> From the front the Chloé Indy is the most good-looking wallet I’ve seen so far but I just wish it had been smaller. And I have this unhappy love affair with Chloé that I like many of their bags so much, but there is often one detail that bugs me. Often that the metal/gold details are too large, not proportionate to the size of the bag.
> 
> What a shame. I’ll have to return it I think. I’m expecting a Proenza Schouler bag this week so I’ll have a think about it until then, but judging from earlier experiences when buying Bal I think most often you know right away if it’s for you or not. I don’t think I’ll be happy with the bulkiness of the Indy.
> 
> Still, I wanted to show you how lovely it looks, especially the front. And a comparison with a Bal coin purse (regular size I think it’s called) and my current very old, tiny and streeetched to the max Marc O’Polo wallet (Scandinavian brand). When you see the one I’m using now you’ll understand why I find most other wallets to be on the larger side
> 
> View attachment 3635696
> 
> View attachment 3635697
> 
> View attachment 3635698


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> So pretty like always and so comfy, DextersmomHope you had a great time!!!





Jaidybug said:


> You look great DM, love that bag! Glad you had a nice movie date, those reclining seats look amazing!


Thank you Auvina and JB!!


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> and thank you Kendie! You're always so sweet here to everyone!
> 
> I often prefer the less is more look approach for myself and this Chloé wallet looked like it could be "the one". But shopping on the internet is often just a guess, pay and hope for the best thing. It's lucky that most webbshops have generous return policies


Good that you can return it, but i really liked it, shame it didn't meet your expectation


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> and thank you Kendie! You're always so sweet here to everyone!
> 
> I often prefer the less is more look approach for myself and this Chloé wallet looked like it could be "the one". But shopping on the internet is often just a guess, pay and hope for the best thing. It's lucky that most webbshops have generous return policies


Ha, I like your quote "internet ...is a guess, pay, & hope for the best"...well said!! Wallets are so darn tricky. There's only like a billion different options & finding the perfect one can be quite elusive. But i guess it can be fun looking at all the options! Best of luck & I'm certain you will find one!
Welcome to the forum & I like your avatar name & pic!


----------



## rx4dsoul

ksuromax said:


> BV Memory Knot
> Heading to a party (sorry Patrik, green is not my colour)


Omgee....so Jelly of that clutch!!!


----------



## ksuromax

rx4dsoul said:


> Omgee....so Jelly of that clutch!!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> That is a lovely wallet -- too bad the size didn't work out.  Keep looking .  I find that wallet is one of the hardest thing to find the perfect one.  There are tons of wallets everywhere by every designer but I think it is so hard to find just the right one (it's such an individual/personal thing).  About a year and half, I decided I found the perfect wallet for me so I am sticking with it (in different colors of course).



Thank you *Iamminda*! Yes, I do like it but today it still feels too bulky so... I'll keep it over the weekend, maybe it just takes time to get used to another size wallet? But I guess I'd prefer something a bit "sleeker". 

Do you mind sharing what wallet you have?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Good that you can return it, but i really liked it, shame it didn't meet your expectation



Hello and thank you *ksuromax*! I know, I really love the look of this wallet but it's just too bulky. Unpacking bags etc that you haven't seen irl but only via some website is really an up and down surprise experience  

And yes, I NEED a return option. This wallet is new from a store so it's no problem, but also when i buy pre-owned. I like at least a day to have a thorough look at what I've bought. Especially when buying pre-owned perhaps : )


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Hello and thank you *ksuromax*! I know, I really love the look of this wallet but it's just too bulky. Unpacking bags etc that you haven't seen irl but only via some website is really an up and down surprise experience
> 
> And yes, I NEED a return option. This wallet is new from a store so it's no problem, but also when i buy pre-owned. I like at least a day to have a thorough look at what I've bought. Especially when buying pre-owned perhaps : )


I know! It's sometimes the case when you like it from afar but when you get it, it doesn't "click"
So, when i see "no returns" i just pass


----------



## Iamminda

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you *Iamminda*! Yes, I do like it but today it still feels too bulky so... I'll keep it over the weekend, maybe it just takes time to get used to another size wallet? But I guess I'd prefer something a bit "sleeker".
> 
> Do you mind sharing what wallet you have?


It's the LV zippy coin purse (I have it in different coated canvas and vernis leather).  It's a compact wallet -- I only put cash/coins in it.  There are some slots for cards but all my cards go into my LV key pouches.  I love having a small wallet so that I don't have to change to a smaller one for smaller bag.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> It's the LV zippy coin purse (I have it in different coated canvas and vernis leather).  It's a compact wallet -- I only put cash/coins in it.  There are some slots for cards but all my cards go into my LV key pouches.  I love having a small wallet so that I don't have to change to a smaller one for smaller bag.



Love that color, IM!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Happy Friday friends!!  Heading out with my 225 Reissue today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday friends!!  Heading out with my 225 Reissue today.
> View attachment 3636503



Thanks DM!  You look just gorgeous--what a super pretty kimono top! This may be my favorite one of yours ).  And of course, your stunning Reissue.  Happy Friday/Weekend dear DM.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> It's the LV zippy coin purse (I have it in different coated canvas and vernis leather).  It's a compact wallet -- I only put cash/coins in it.  There are some slots for cards but all my cards go into my LV key pouches.  I love having a small wallet so that I don't have to change to a smaller one for smaller bag.



Thank you for sharing your beautiful wallet *Iamminda,  *the colour! It's clear I'm far from the only one on TPF who has a soft spot for red and red toned bags and SLG  And I agree, I also prefer a smaller lighter wallet.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> It's the LV zippy coin purse (I have it in different coated canvas and vernis leather).  It's a compact wallet -- I only put cash/coins in it.  There are some slots for cards but all my cards go into my LV key pouches.  I love having a small wallet so that I don't have to change to a smaller one for smaller bag.


Beautiful color IM!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I strayed and bought a Chloé Indy wallet. I’ve wanted this wallet for months and months but couldn’t find it anywhere. So finally, there it was yesterday on Farfetch and so I ordered and amazingly it was delivered at my house today.  Incredibly quick delivery!
> 
> Excitedly I unpacked  (while photographing TPF style for my first reveal of course) only to have my first thought be: It’s gorgeous! But SO big...  I was expecting it to be much smaller but I found it to be heavy and bulky to be honest. Not the length and height, but the thickness.
> 
> From the front the Chloé Indy is the most good-looking wallet I’ve seen so far but I just wish it had been smaller. And I have this unhappy love affair with Chloé that I like many of their bags so much, but there is often one detail that bugs me. Often that the metal/gold details are too large, not proportionate to the size of the bag.
> 
> What a shame. I’ll have to return it I think. I’m expecting a Proenza Schouler bag this week so I’ll have a think about it until then, but judging from earlier experiences when buying Bal I think most often you know right away if it’s for you or not. I don’t think I’ll be happy with the bulkiness of the Indy.
> 
> Still, I wanted to show you how lovely it looks, especially the front. And a comparison with a Bal coin purse (regular size I think it’s called) and my current very old, tiny and streeetched to the max Marc O’Polo wallet (Scandinavian brand). When you see the one I’m using now you’ll understand why I find most other wallets to be on the larger side
> 
> View attachment 3635696
> 
> View attachment 3635697
> 
> View attachment 3635698



It's beautiful, but too bad it didn't work out for you. Hopefully you find something else that you love[emoji3]


----------



## Jaidybug

Iamminda said:


> It's the LV zippy coin purse (I have it in different coated canvas and vernis leather).  It's a compact wallet -- I only put cash/coins in it.  There are some slots for cards but all my cards go into my LV key pouches.  I love having a small wallet so that I don't have to change to a smaller one for smaller bag.



Such a beautiful colour!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday friends!!  Heading out with my 225 Reissue today.
> View attachment 3636503



GORGEOUS bag and outfit today DM![emoji173]️


----------



## Jaidybug

Just purchased a MK fur fob in Natural. I think it goes nicely with my LV Mahina bag in Biscuit[emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

Jaidybug said:


> Just purchased a MK fur fob in Natural. I think it goes nicely with my LV Mahina bag in Biscuit[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636679


The fob is so cute on your gorgeous Mahina -- what size is yours?  XL?


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks very much .  I am so into red these days.  Hope you all have a good weekend.  


SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you for sharing your beautiful wallet *Iamminda,  *the colour! It's clear I'm far from the only one on TPF who has a soft spot for red and red toned bags and SLG  And I agree, I also prefer a smaller lighter wallet.





Kendie26 said:


> Beautiful color IM!!!





Jaidybug said:


> Such a beautiful colour!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Thanks very much .  I am so into red these days.  Hope you all have a good weekend.


Red and hot reveal to come soon....


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Red and hot reveal to come soon....



Oh boy, can't wait!!  This weekend or the following week?


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Oh boy, can't wait!!  This weekend or the following week?


It was shipped in the morning, should arrive somewhere around 21-22nd.... I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Iamminda said:


> The fob is so cute on your gorgeous Mahina -- what size is yours?  XL?



Thanks IM! It's the L, perfect size imo[emoji4]. I hope one day to collect more Mahina's in L or XL as I do love big bags[emoji3]


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> GORGEOUS bag and outfit today DM![emoji173]️





Iamminda said:


> Thanks DM!  You look just gorgeous--what a super pretty kimono top! This may be my favorite one of yours ).  And of course, your stunning Reissue.  Happy Friday/Weekend dear DM.


Thank you so much JB and IM!!  I hope you both have a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Just purchased a MK fur fob in Natural. I think it goes nicely with my LV Mahina bag in Biscuit[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636679



This is such a gorgeous bag, JB and your key fob is darling and fun and a perfect match!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Jaidybug said:


> Just purchased a MK fur fob in Natural. I think it goes nicely with my LV Mahina bag in Biscuit[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636679


Awesome pic Jaidybug...I can never get enough of beautiful neutrals like this...looks lovely!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday friends!!  Heading out with my 225 Reissue today.
> View attachment 3636503


You not only rock the bag so beautifully, but you sure do rock your kimono's like nobody else....GORGEOUS you!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Red and hot reveal to come soon....


Hmmmm, dare we guess which brand?!!!
1.BV
2. Bal
3.Mulberry
Those are my guesses in order...???


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Hmmmm, dare we guess which brand?!!!
> 1.BV
> 2. Bal
> 3.Mulberry
> Those are my guesses in order...???


Good guesses, but only one is correct....


----------



## ksuromax

Green grass, fresh air, live music....


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Green grass, fresh air, live music....


Oh this looks WONDERFUL!! WIsh I was there w/ you I need some "high tea time!" 
Oh & per my other post, my guess is obviously your numero-uno BV.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> You not only rock the bag so beautifully, but you sure do rock your kimono's like nobody else....GORGEOUS you!



Thanks, my friend!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Green grass, fresh air, live music....



Gorgeous everything, ksuromax!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Oh this looks WONDERFUL!! WIsh I was there w/ you I need some "high tea time!"
> Oh & per my other post, my guess is obviously your numero-uno BV.


Primo  & solo


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> This is such a gorgeous bag, JB and your key fob is darling and fun and a perfect match!!!





Kendie26 said:


> Awesome pic Jaidybug...I can never get enough of beautiful neutrals like this...looks lovely!



Thanks so much DM and Kendie! [emoji3]


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Green grass, fresh air, live music....



That sounds fun! What a lovely BV clutch you have! [emoji173]️


----------



## ksuromax

Jaidybug said:


> That sounds fun! What a lovely BV clutch you have! [emoji173]️


Thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

Walking to the beach with my sturdy little caviar WOC.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Green grass, fresh air, live music....



Love this BV of your (actually love all of them ).   How fun to have high tea!  I have not done that in years (maybe decades, lol).   Hope you had a great time.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Walking to the beach with my sturdy little caviar WOC.
> View attachment 3638005


Super duper cute but ugh, this is slightly "unfair" DM!! You in the warmth & I just got in from literally taking an ice-pick type device to chip away at the build up ice piles that blocked our front gate & other areas....so needless to say no cute shorts or a beach for me!!!! Xoxox


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Walking to the beach with my sturdy little caviar WOC.
> View attachment 3638005



Love how your Chanels are so versatile -- it elevates your outfit from cute to super cute.  You look so darn good even in your casual exercise type of clothes (how do you do it dear?).  I can't read what your sweatshirt says (I know I am so nosy/curious )


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Love this BV of your (actually love all of them ).   How fun to have high tea!  I have not done that in years (maybe decades, lol).   Hope you had a great time.


Thank you 
it was lovely, we enjoyed dressing up a bit and probably this was one the few last days we have of moderate weather before it turns into a public free sauna


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> Walking to the beach with my sturdy little caviar WOC.
> View attachment 3638005



I love TPF  Beach wear and Chanel! Lovely outfit *Dextersmom*. My natural instinct would be to take my acid green Cookie Monster Envirosax or a beat up backpack that's been on every hike with dogs and kids for years  I am working on it though!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Walking to the beach with my sturdy little caviar WOC.
> View attachment 3638005



Lovely WOC, have a great time at the beach!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Walking to the beach with my sturdy little caviar WOC.
> View attachment 3638005


Lovely look


----------



## Kendie26

My Bal babes get this even before she gets intro'd over in chanel thread![emoji4] Please meet my newest (& I think my last bag of the year ...as I'm about to try the Kon Mari method [emoji33][emoji23] per dear @HarperQuinn's recent thread [emoji106][emoji4])  Here's my new Reissue & pearl necklace. If I saw this bag the first time I bought my first Chanel, this is the one I would have chosen...a true keeper for life. Thanks for letting me share dear friends!


----------



## SEWDimples

Kendie26 said:


> My Bal babes get this even before she gets intro'd over in chanel thread![emoji4] Please meet my newest (& I think my last bag of the year ...as I'm about to try the Kon Mari method [emoji33][emoji23] per dear @HarperQuinn's recent thread [emoji106][emoji4])  Here's my new Reissue & pearl necklace. If I saw this bag the first time I bought my first Chanel, this is the one I would have chosen...a true keeper for life. Thanks for letting me share dear friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638073
> View attachment 3638074


Beautiful bag. I love the hardware. Enjoy!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> My Bal babes get this even before she gets intro'd over in chanel thread![emoji4] Please meet my newest (& I think my last bag of the year ...as I'm about to try the Kon Mari method [emoji33][emoji23] per dear @HarperQuinn's recent thread [emoji106][emoji4])  Here's my new Reissue & pearl necklace. If I saw this bag the first time I bought my first Chanel, this is the one I would have chosen...a true keeper for life. Thanks for letting me share dear friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638073
> View attachment 3638074


Congrats, Dearest friend!  Wear it in the best of health!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> My Bal babes get this even before she gets intro'd over in chanel thread![emoji4] Please meet my newest (& I think my last bag of the year ...as I'm about to try the Kon Mari method [emoji33][emoji23] per dear @HarperQuinn's recent thread [emoji106][emoji4])  Here's my new Reissue & pearl necklace. If I saw this bag the first time I bought my first Chanel, this is the one I would have chosen...a true keeper for life. Thanks for letting me share dear friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638073
> View attachment 3638074


Congrats on this beauty dear K!   I love this one.  A true classic.  I would totally love this one as my first one.   
You don't have this one already?   I really like your necklace as well.  Enjoy!  Well deserve for all your hard work dear.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> My Bal babes get this even before she gets intro'd over in chanel thread![emoji4] Please meet my newest (& I think my last bag of the year ...as I'm about to try the Kon Mari method [emoji33][emoji23] per dear @HarperQuinn's recent thread [emoji106][emoji4])  Here's my new Reissue & pearl necklace. If I saw this bag the first time I bought my first Chanel, this is the one I would have chosen...a true keeper for life. Thanks for letting me share dear friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638073
> View attachment 3638074



This Chanel bag is lovely, I really like the non logo clasp.

And yes, the Konmari method is so simple but incredibly effective. I haven't done it on all our things but just to learn to think from the aspect of keeping what truly sparks joy, and not from what you want to throw/give away makes a huge difference to me. I hope you will find it helpful too!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Lovely look


Thank you, k! 


Kendie26 said:


> Super duper cute but ugh, this is slightly "unfair" DM!! You in the warmth & I just got in from literally taking an ice-pick type device to chip away at the build up ice piles that blocked our front gate & other areas....so needless to say no cute shorts or a beach for me!!!! Xoxox


Oh my gosh, I am sorry about your weather, darling Kendie!  You are right, it is very unfair. 



Iamminda said:


> Love how your Chanels are so versatile -- it elevates your outfit from cute to super cute.  You look so darn good even in your casual exercise type of clothes (how do you do it dear?).  I can't read what your sweatshirt says (I know I am so nosy/curious )


Thank you, my lovely! You are too kind.  These Wildfox sweatshirts are so cozy and this one says "love is everything." 



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I love TPF  Beach wear and Chanel! Lovely outfit *Dextersmom*. My natural instinct would be to take my acid green Cookie Monster Envirosax or a beat up backpack that's been on every hike with dogs and kids for years  I am working on it though!


Thank you and I know it is somewhat funny.  I figure I have this handbag addiction and so I am going to use these babies and live my life with them out in public!!! My husband thinks it is hilarious, he'll be like "whoa, isn't that bag a little fancy to go to beach (or grocery store or Ace hardware, etc.)"  and I'm like "no honey, these bags go from day to night." 



Jaidybug said:


> Lovely WOC, have a great time at the beach!


Thank you, JB, it was a beautiful and sunny day today....perfect for a long beach walk and casual lunch afterwards.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> My Bal babes get this even before she gets intro'd over in chanel thread![emoji4] Please meet my newest (& I think my last bag of the year ...as I'm about to try the Kon Mari method [emoji33][emoji23] per dear @HarperQuinn's recent thread [emoji106][emoji4])  Here's my new Reissue & pearl necklace. If I saw this bag the first time I bought my first Chanel, this is the one I would have chosen...a true keeper for life. Thanks for letting me share dear friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638073
> View attachment 3638074



Hey, my friend, you have truly outdone yourself this time; 2 more beautiful and well thought out pieces to add to your amazing Chanel collection.  I love how focused you are. I love the ruthenium hardware and your necklace is such a statement, yet I can see you wearing it with practically any outfit (even to the beach).  Just kidding!  Congrats on these beautiful lifetime pieces.


----------



## chowlover2

Kendie26 said:


> My Bal babes get this even before she gets intro'd over in chanel thread![emoji4] Please meet my newest (& I think my last bag of the year ...as I'm about to try the Kon Mari method [emoji33][emoji23] per dear @HarperQuinn's recent thread [emoji106][emoji4])  Here's my new Reissue & pearl necklace. If I saw this bag the first time I bought my first Chanel, this is the one I would have chosen...a true keeper for life. Thanks for letting me share dear friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638073
> View attachment 3638074



Gorgeous!


----------



## Kendie26

SEWDimples said:


> Beautiful bag. I love the hardware. Enjoy!





ksuromax said:


> Congrats, Dearest friend!  Wear it in the best of health!





Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this beauty dear K!   I love this one.  A true classic.  I would totally love this one as my first one.
> You don't have this one already?   I really like your necklace as well.  Enjoy!  Well deserve for all your hard work dear.





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> This Chanel bag is lovely, I really like the non logo clasp.
> 
> And yes, the Konmari method is so simple but incredibly effective. I haven't done it on all our things but just to learn to think from the aspect of keeping what truly sparks joy, and not from what you want to throw/give away makes a huge difference to me. I hope you will find it helpful too!





Dextersmom said:


> Hey, my friend, you have truly outdone yourself this time; 2 more beautiful and well thought out pieces to add to your amazing Chanel collection.  I love how focused you are. I love the ruthenium hardware and your necklace is such a statement, yet I can see you wearing it with practically any outfit (even to the beach).  Just kidding!  Congrats on these beautiful lifetime pieces.





chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous!


Major thanks to all of your dearest Bal lovers! Truly Appreciate ALL of your kind sentiments


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> ...
> Thank you and I know it is somewhat funny.  I figure I have this handbag addiction and so I am going to use these babies and live my life with them out in public!!! My husband thinks it is hilarious, he'll be like "whoa, isn't that bag a little fancy to go to beach (or grocery store or Ace hardware, etc.)"  and I'm like "no honey, these bags go from day to night."  ...



I'm glad you share my sense of humour *Dextersmom*  
(But I hope you didn't think I was making fun of you (or anyone else here)?! I apologize if that's so because it was all at myself. You and many others here are so gracious and kind to us newbies and are a huge inspiration to me in my quest for adding a little bit of luxury and material "spark joy" for myself. I just find that hard sometimes so the TPF obviously means a lot to me.)


----------



## Dextersmom

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I'm glad you share my sense of humour *Dextersmom*
> (But I hope you didn't think I was making fun of you (or anyone else here)?! I apologize if that's so because it was all at myself. You and many others here are so gracious and kind to us newbies and are a huge inspiration to me in my quest for adding a little bit of luxury and material "spark joy" for myself. I just find that hard sometimes so the TPF obviously means a lot to me.)



You are very sweet and have nothing to apologize for, love.  So glad you are here.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> You are very sweet and have nothing to apologize for, love.  So glad you are here.


I did a big LOL & read your comment (your 1st reply back to @SomethingGoodCanWork  ...about taking your bags everywhere,etc)...you rock DM! Where those glorious babies of yours ANYwhere & EVERYwhere!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> I did a big LOL & read your comment (your 1st reply back to @SomethingGoodCanWork  ...about taking your bags everywhere,etc)...you rock DM! Where those glorious babies of yours ANYwhere & EVERYwhere!


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> My Bal babes get this even before she gets intro'd over in chanel thread![emoji4] Please meet my newest (& I think my last bag of the year ...as I'm about to try the Kon Mari method [emoji33][emoji23] per dear @HarperQuinn's recent thread [emoji106][emoji4])  Here's my new Reissue & pearl necklace. If I saw this bag the first time I bought my first Chanel, this is the one I would have chosen...a true keeper for life. Thanks for letting me share dear friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638073
> View attachment 3638074



Absolutely STUNNING pieces Kendie!!! Love them, congrats!!


----------



## Kendie26

Jaidybug said:


> Absolutely STUNNING pieces Kendie!!! Love them, congrats!!



[emoji8]Thank you dearest! I'm excited with these 2[emoji4]


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> My Bal babes get this even before she gets intro'd over in chanel thread![emoji4] Please meet my newest (& I think my last bag of the year ...as I'm about to try the Kon Mari method [emoji33][emoji23] per dear @HarperQuinn's recent thread [emoji106][emoji4])  Here's my new Reissue & pearl necklace. If I saw this bag the first time I bought my first Chanel, this is the one I would have chosen...a true keeper for life. Thanks for letting me share dear friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638073
> View attachment 3638074


Oh my GOODIES....I love love!!!! Major congrats Kendie letting these two most classic pieces joined your amazing CC collection!!! We here don't wanna wait that long to admire your next CC I'm always so excited to guess what Chanel pieces you and Dextersmom are going to get next, just something I'm looking forward.....


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Walking to the beach with my sturdy little caviar WOC.
> View attachment 3638005


Very cute outfit and your C woc is so adorable, Dextersmom!!!


----------



## ksuromax

BV duffel in Magma plus TOD's pumps


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Oh my GOODIES....I love love!!!! Major congrats Kendie letting these two most classic pieces joined your amazing CC collection!!! We here don't wanna wait that long to admire your next CC I'm always so excited to guess what Chanel pieces you and Dextersmom are going to get next, just something I'm looking forward.....


Ha, thank you miss Sweetness Auvina! I think I am finished now for a while ( i hope!) & will just be enjoying what i have...but will be very excited to see YOUR goodies & awesome mods!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV duffel in Magma plus TOD's pumps


Pretty everything! You really do look beautiful in those warmer tone colors (as you've mentioned before about certain shades w/ your skin tone)


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Pretty everything! You really do look beautiful in those warmer tone colors (as you've mentioned before about certain shades w/ your skin tone)


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Very cute outfit and your C woc is so adorable, Dextersmom!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV duffel in Magma plus TOD's pumps



You are looking very beautiful, ksuromax!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV duffel in Magma plus TOD's pumps



You look so pretty!  Love the bag, pumps, nails, dress and your gorgeous hair.  You said you don't do selfies -- I think that is a 3/4 selfie, a great one too


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> BV duffel in Magma plus TOD's pumps



Beautiful colour K!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> You are looking very beautiful, ksuromax!!





Iamminda said:


> You look so pretty!  Love the bag, pumps, nails, dress and your gorgeous hair.  You said you don't do selfies -- I think that is a 3/4 selfie, a great one too





Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful colour K!


thank you Sweeties  
IM you just need to see me!!!  thank god we have a wall around the house so the neighbours don't have fun at me...  lol


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my Classic black medium flap today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Classic black medium flap today.
> View attachment 3640393


Looking lovely my dear


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Classic black medium flap today.
> View attachment 3640393



Everything you're wearing is beautiful DM, especially that CHANEL bag[emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Everything you're wearing is beautiful DM, especially that CHANEL bag[emoji4]





Iamminda said:


> Looking lovely my dear


Thank you,  JB and IM!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Walking to the beach with my sturdy little caviar WOC. [emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638005


Love the casual vibes and your adorable WOC!


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> Love the casual vibes and your adorable WOC!



Thank you rx!!


----------



## Kendie26

Pink chevron mini Chanel ...can't get enough pink lately! [emoji177]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Pink chevron mini Chanel ...can't get enough pink lately! [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3642138



So pretty and feminine, Kendie!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kendie26 said:


> Pink chevron mini Chanel ...can't get enough pink lately! [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3642138


Soooo pretty Kendie! 
Photo op with your pink Liz City and nude rose Mini Papier?? Please please please?[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Pink chevron mini Chanel ...can't get enough pink lately! [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3642138



I love this pink girl!    Looks great with what you are wearing K . I agree with rx4d -- we need more photos from you.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> So pretty and feminine, Kendie!!





rx4dsoul said:


> Soooo pretty Kendie!
> Photo op with your pink Liz City and nude rose Mini Papier?? Please please please?[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]





Iamminda said:


> I love this pink girl!    Looks great with what you are wearing K . I agree with rx4d -- we need more photos from you.


DM~thanks Love!You are quintessential miss feminine!
Rx & IM~Ha Ok I can do that & I have 1 other pink (a Mulberry that I'll throw in)
IM~you are not allowed to say "we need more photo's" from me, until YOU oblige us (since SEVERAL of us "scolded" you on this topic recently!)


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> DM~thanks Love!You are quintessential miss feminine!
> Rx & IM~Ha Ok I can do that & I have 1 other pink (a Mulberry that I'll throw in)
> IM~you are not allowed to say "we need more photo's" from me, until YOU oblige us (since SEVERAL of us "scolded" you on this topic recently!)


Ok dear K.  I am working on it.  I tried last week with my black first but it did not turn out well, at all.  I might need to buy a selfie stick for some help .


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Ok dear K.  I am working on it.  I tried last week with my black first but it did not turn out well, at all.  I might need to buy a selfie stick for some help .


Aw you are THE cutest !! Zero pressure (you should know I'm just busting on you (in  like a sisterly-ish kind of way) ALL of your previous pics have been AMAZING so when you unleash them on us, we want to see more, that's all love bug!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Pink chevron mini Chanel ...can't get enough pink lately! [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3642138


Spring is in the air....  love this look Miss Sakura Blossom-2017


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Classic black medium flap today.
> View attachment 3640393


So adorable, Dextersmom!!! Love this classic piece can be paired with so many outfits!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Pink chevron mini Chanel ...can't get enough pink lately! [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3642138


Very lovely, Kendie! I really adore pink lately too. I love your white and black print shirt a lot my dearest!!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

OK, I'm going to reveal my new bag  here first, and yes sparks of joy are flying, but there's a twist that kind of put a partial damper on the whole experience. I'll get to that in a bit.

Here's my Proenza Schouler Pouch in black. And I love it, it's beautiful It's by my side within immediate touching distance as I write 




The twist is the handling of packing and shipping. I'm not going to get too much into it yet because I want to give the store a chance to reply. But there were actual metal staples (!) in the dust bag, one of which was protruding right into the inside of the dust bag and in direct contact with my poor unprotected Pouch There's a tiny scratch on the upper flap probably caused by one of the staples. There's more but hopefully I won't have to reveal all of it. I'm starting to think I've misjudged this store. I've always thought they were serious but a lot of reviews say they're not. The bag was advertised as new and was not on sale.


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> Pink chevron mini Chanel ...can't get enough pink lately! [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3642138



So pretty Kendie! [emoji175]


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> So adorable, Dextersmom!!! Love this classic piece can be paired with so many outfits!!!



Thank you Auvina!


----------



## Dextersmom

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> OK, I'm going to reveal my new bag  here first, and yes sparks of joy are flying, but there's a twist that kind of put a partial damper on the whole experience. I'll get to that in a bit.
> 
> Here's my Proenza Schouler Pouch in black. And I love it, it's beautiful It's by my side within immediate touching distance as I write
> 
> View attachment 3642804
> 
> 
> The twist is the handling of packing and shipping. I'm not going to get too much into it yet because I want to give the store a chance to reply. But there were actual metal staples (!) in the dust bag, one of which was protruding right into the inside of the dust bag and in direct contact with my poor unprotected Pouch There's a tiny scratch on the upper flap probably caused by one of the staples. There's more but hopefully I won't have to reveal all of it. I'm starting to think I've misjudged this store. I've always thought they were serious but a lot of reviews say they're not. The bag was advertised as new and was not on sale.
> 
> View attachment 3642807



Your bag is really lovely, but....yikes!!  Who on earth packaged that?  Probably not someone who loves handbags.  I hope that they will make it right for you.  Good luck!


----------



## Iamminda

What a beautiful bag!  I've always been slightly interested in PS (and Celine and Chanel, etc, lol).  Yikes, what kind of packaging job is that?  hope they will take responsibility and respond appropriately.  Keep us posted.    



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> OK, I'm going to reveal my new bag  here first, and yes sparks of joy are flying, but there's a twist that kind of put a partial damper on the whole experience. I'll get to that in a bit.
> 
> Here's my Proenza Schouler Pouch in black. And I love it, it's beautiful It's by my side within immediate touching distance as I write
> 
> View attachment 3642804
> 
> 
> The twist is the handling of packing and shipping. I'm not going to get too much into it yet because I want to give the store a chance to reply. But there were actual metal staples (!) in the dust bag, one of which was protruding right into the inside of the dust bag and in direct contact with my poor unprotected Pouch There's a tiny scratch on the upper flap probably caused by one of the staples. There's more but hopefully I won't have to reveal all of it. I'm starting to think I've misjudged this store. I've always thought they were serious but a lot of reviews say they're not. The bag was advertised as new and was not on sale.
> 
> View attachment 3642807


----------



## Auvina15

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> OK, I'm going to reveal my new bag  here first, and yes sparks of joy are flying, but there's a twist that kind of put a partial damper on the whole experience. I'll get to that in a bit.
> 
> Here's my Proenza Schouler Pouch in black. And I love it, it's beautiful It's by my side within immediate touching distance as I write
> 
> View attachment 3642804
> 
> 
> The twist is the handling of packing and shipping. I'm not going to get too much into it yet because I want to give the store a chance to reply. But there were actual metal staples (!) in the dust bag, one of which was protruding right into the inside of the dust bag and in direct contact with my poor unprotected Pouch There's a tiny scratch on the upper flap probably caused by one of the staples. There's more but hopefully I won't have to reveal all of it. I'm starting to think I've misjudged this store. I've always thought they were serious but a lot of reviews say they're not. The bag was advertised as new and was not on sale.
> 
> View attachment 3642807


Very cute little bag!!! Sorry for how bad they were done to your bag, I really hope they will be more responsible and make it fair for you!!!


----------



## Auvina15

I was taking my dusty pink BOY out early today, paired it with my favorite super soft ripped jeans!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Auvina15 said:


> I was taking my dusty pink BOY out early today, paired it with my favorite super soft ripped jeans!!![emoji813]
> 
> View attachment 3643077


Wow!!! So edgy!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> I was taking my dusty pink BOY out early today, paired it with my favorite super soft ripped jeans!!!
> 
> View attachment 3643077


S-E-X-Y!!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> OK, I'm going to reveal my new bag  here first, and yes sparks of joy are flying, but there's a twist that kind of put a partial damper on the whole experience. I'll get to that in a bit.
> 
> Here's my Proenza Schouler Pouch in black. And I love it, it's beautiful It's by my side within immediate touching distance as I write
> 
> View attachment 3642804
> 
> 
> The twist is the handling of packing and shipping. I'm not going to get too much into it yet because I want to give the store a chance to reply. But there were actual metal staples (!) in the dust bag, one of which was protruding right into the inside of the dust bag and in direct contact with my poor unprotected Pouch There's a tiny scratch on the upper flap probably caused by one of the staples. There's more but hopefully I won't have to reveal all of it. I'm starting to think I've misjudged this store. I've always thought they were serious but a lot of reviews say they're not. The bag was advertised as new and was not on sale.
> 
> View attachment 3642807


Congrats on your new PS1...love it! Sorry about the staple issue though. Hopefully you will get a happy resolve to this


----------



## Kendie26

Jaidybug said:


> So pretty Kendie! [emoji175]





Auvina15 said:


> Very lovely, Kendie! I really adore pink lately too. I love your white and black print shirt a lot my dearest!!!


 Hugs & thanks to you 2 beauties! Auvina ~ the printed blouse is from retail store "Ann Taylor" if you have any of them near you (?) It's a dark navy ,white & pink


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> Your bag is really lovely, but....yikes!!  Who on earth packaged that?  Probably not someone who loves handbags.  I hope that they will make it right for you.  Good luck!



Thank you!  They haven't answered yet so we'll see if they get to it today. Just a quick message to let me know they are looking at this would be polite and ease my budding anxiety about this.

Yesterday I thought I'd be determined to demand a refund but today I'm thinking if they don't, I'm not going to waste more energy on this, even though this PS Pouch is the last of its kind in the EU. I'll return it and just write about my experience here on TPF and "let the store have it"  And I'll just have to suck it up and buy this bag from another continent, higher price and custom charges and all. Luckily there are two more new black Pouch:s roaming free out there. 



Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful bag!  I've always been slightly interested in PS (and Celine and Chanel, etc, lol).  Yikes, what kind of packaging job is that?  hope they will take responsibility and respond appropriately.  Keep us posted.



Proenza Schouler is what got me lured in to TPF and Balenciaga what made me happily surrender fully to this obsession Resistance was futile  For example, I've always been very partial  to a little chic Chanel suit (one can dream!) but I've never considered a Chanel bag. Until I saw *Kendie26*'s Reissue  Maybe one day... I'm more than happy and grateful right now to get together a basic every day bag collection where I love every piece. 



Auvina15 said:


> Very cute little bag!!! Sorry for how bad they were done to your bag, I really hope they will be more responsible and make it fair for you!!!



Thank you! I know, it's bag abuse  
I've wanted this bag for a long long time but was a bit undecided on a brown or a black one. I couldn't find any PS bags  anywhere here to compare but luckily I knew I'd made the right choice straight away when I unpacked it.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Congrats on your new PS1...love it! Sorry about the staple issue though. Hopefully you will get a happy resolve to this



Thank you This forum is so nice because you all understand! No need to explain why a wide open metal staple inside of a dust bag is such an affront to bag lovers and buyers everywhere 

If I don't hear from them today, I will call them myself.


----------



## rx4dsoul

My SO Boy (New Medium) and its contents... key cles, Emilie wallet and a mini pochette with some makeup!


----------



## rx4dsoul

This too...been waiting forever to get this pair in my size! [emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> I was taking my dusty pink BOY out early today, paired it with my favorite super soft ripped jeans!!!
> 
> View attachment 3643077


Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy -- what a gorgeous boy!!  I have not seen this color/hw combo before -- quite lovely.   And such pretty G shoes.  You have a great style A!


----------



## Iamminda

This is such a beautiful bag -- so elegant and roomy!   And I love all your SLGs (love DE and DA).  And congrats on those spectacular pumps -- would love to see some mod shots of those 



rx4dsoul said:


> My SO Boy (New Medium) and its contents... key cles, Emilie wallet and a mini pochette with some makeup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3643206
> View attachment 3643207





rx4dsoul said:


> This too...been waiting forever to get this pair in my size! [emoji7]
> View attachment 3643209


----------



## ksuromax

BV head to toe, and Bal blue ME bracelet


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> I was taking my dusty pink BOY out early today, paired it with my favorite super soft ripped jeans!!!
> 
> View attachment 3643077


You rock, girl!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> I was taking my dusty pink BOY out early today, paired it with my favorite super soft ripped jeans!!!
> 
> View attachment 3643077



Whoa!!!  What a stunning and unique boy and your whole look is so beautiful, Auvina!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV head to toe, and Bal blue ME bracelet



Looking beautiful, k!!


----------



## Jaidybug

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> OK, I'm going to reveal my new bag  here first, and yes sparks of joy are flying, but there's a twist that kind of put a partial damper on the whole experience. I'll get to that in a bit.
> 
> Here's my Proenza Schouler Pouch in black. And I love it, it's beautiful It's by my side within immediate touching distance as I write
> 
> View attachment 3642804
> 
> 
> The twist is the handling of packing and shipping. I'm not going to get too much into it yet because I want to give the store a chance to reply. But there were actual metal staples (!) in the dust bag, one of which was protruding right into the inside of the dust bag and in direct contact with my poor unprotected Pouch There's a tiny scratch on the upper flap probably caused by one of the staples. There's more but hopefully I won't have to reveal all of it. I'm starting to think I've misjudged this store. I've always thought they were serious but a lot of reviews say they're not. The bag was advertised as new and was not on sale.
> 
> View attachment 3642807



So beautiful, how careless of them to package your bag that way [emoji45]


----------



## Jaidybug

Auvina15 said:


> I was taking my dusty pink BOY out early today, paired it with my favorite super soft ripped jeans!!!
> 
> View attachment 3643077



What a great look! That bag is gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## Jaidybug

rx4dsoul said:


> My SO Boy (New Medium) and its contents... key cles, Emilie wallet and a mini pochette with some makeup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3643206
> View attachment 3643207



Stunning! It's perfect!


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> My SO Boy (New Medium) and its contents... key cles, Emilie wallet and a mini pochette with some makeup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3643206
> View attachment 3643207



Your Boy is gleaming!!!  It is a stunning piece of art, rx!!


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> BV head to toe, and Bal blue ME bracelet



Beautiful blues!!![emoji170] Is that fob a guy from the old Asterix cartoon? So cute!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV head to toe, and Bal blue ME bracelet



Another beautiful BV!  Hey K, do you have a favorite style when it comes to BV hobos?   Just curious and exploring


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy -- what a gorgeous boy!!  I have not seen this color/hw combo before -- quite lovely.   And such pretty G shoes.  You have a great style A!





rx4dsoul said:


> Wow!!! So edgy!





Kendie26 said:


> S-E-X-Y!!!!!





ksuromax said:


> You rock, girl!!





Dextersmom said:


> Whoa!!!  What a stunning and unique boy and your whole look is so beautiful, Auvina!





Jaidybug said:


> What a great look! That bag is gorgeous [emoji7]


Thank you all so much for your super nice and sweet comments! You gals are the best!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> BV head to toe, and Bal blue ME bracelet


Love this blue shade!! Your shoes are killers, my dear ksuromax!!!


----------



## Auvina15

rx4dsoul said:


> My SO Boy (New Medium) and its contents... key cles, Emilie wallet and a mini pochette with some makeup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3643206
> View attachment 3643207


Your Boy is STUNNING, love this combo so much!!! Congratulations rx4dsoul!!!



rx4dsoul said:


> This too...been waiting forever to get this pair in my size! [emoji7]
> View attachment 3643209


These heels are TDF, oh my.....


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Hugs & thanks to you 2 beauties! Auvina ~ the printed blouse is from retail store "Ann Taylor" if you have any of them near you (?) It's a dark navy ,white & pink


Thanks Kendie, these colors are my fav. Will check it out when I get the chance(45' driving).


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Another beautiful BV!  Hey K, do you have a favorite style when it comes to BV hobos?   Just curious and exploring


Is this a comprehensive enough answer?


----------



## ksuromax

Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful blues!!![emoji170] Is that fob a guy from the old Asterix cartoon? So cute!


Yes, got him in Asterix theme park in Paris


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Is this a comprehensive enough answer?



Best answer ever!  Love this Cervo flower.  Ok thanks.  I guess this means you like Cervo better than Intrecciatto.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Best answer ever!  Love this Cervo flower.  Ok thanks.  I guess this means you like Cervo better than Intrecciatto.


Actually i have 5 intrecciato hobos as well 
and i am counting only Venetas
i think it's time to make an updated family shot....


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Actually i have 5 intrecciato hobos as well
> and i am counting only Venetas
> i think it's time to make an updated family shot....


Yes please update your family pics .  So do you like the Cervo better than intrecciato?  Or you like them differently?  I can see the Cervo being softer and roomier.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Yes please update your family pics .  So do you like the Cervo better than intrecciato?  Or you like them differently?  I can see the Cervo being softer and roomier.


Differently, yes
Softer, yes
Roomier? Not sure, need to compare. But Veneta is made in 3 sizes, medium, large and maxi, i think large is closer to hobo capacity wise


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Differently, yes
> Softer, yes
> Roomier? Not sure, need to compare. But Veneta is made in 3 sizes, medium, large and maxi, i think large is closer to hobo capacity wise



Thanks K -- appreciate it


----------



## Auvina15

Wearing the same bag but different look for a very beautiful sunny day today! Found these heels are so comfortable. Thanks for letting me share here my loveliest Bal friends!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing the same bag but different look for a very beautiful sunny day today! Found these heels are so comfortable. Thanks for letting me share here my loveliest Bal friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 3643439
> View attachment 3643438


Your scarf is BEAUUUUUUTIFUL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Your scarf is BEAUUUUUUTIFUL!!!!!!!!


Thank you so much dear ksuromax!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing the same bag but different look for a very beautiful sunny day today! Found these heels are so comfortable. Thanks for letting me share here my loveliest Bal friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 3643439
> View attachment 3643438



Gorgeous shoes!!!   Your bag -- still gorgeous .


----------



## Kendie26

rx4dsoul said:


> My SO Boy (New Medium) and its contents... key cles, Emilie wallet and a mini pochette with some makeup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3643206
> View attachment 3643207


Well Hello there, How do you do Mr. Fabulous Boy wonder?!!!  Way to go rx.... & also on your pretty new SF shoes too!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing the same bag but different look for a very beautiful sunny day today! Found these heels are so comfortable. Thanks for letting me share here my loveliest Bal friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 3643439
> View attachment 3643438


Oooooo Look at you Miss Style Maven!! What a cool pic!!! I guess i need to check out some SF shoes after seeing these & your new tan  pair! Oh & I have friends that swear by that Dior glow product...it's for lips, yes? Do tell please


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Is this a comprehensive enough answer?


This is Hall of Fame worthy! BV Queen rules supreme!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> This is Hall of Fame worthy! BV Queen rules supreme!


----------



## rx4dsoul

ksuromax said:


> Is this a comprehensive enough answer?


My jaw just dropped!...[emoji44]


----------



## Kendie26

rx4dsoul said:


> My jaw just dropped!...[emoji44]


& mine dropped w/ your black Boy pic!! Xoxox


----------



## ksuromax

rx4dsoul said:


> My jaw just dropped!...[emoji44]


----------



## rx4dsoul

@Dextersmom : thank you..this is my first Boy and I now have a deep appreciation of how light it is! Might just be my favorite style from now [emoji1]

@Kendie26 : its really nice and heartwarming how we all seem to be into the same stuff[emoji16][emoji16]

@Iamminda : thank you  i am getting some mod shots this weekend for you, for now im frumpy in my scrubs and i have very serviceable Payless flats on - im taking a recertification for pediatric advanced life support which runs for 2 days. [emoji6] 

@Auvina15 : like i said to Kendie...it is absolutely heartwarming to meet people who share the same passion in bags - and shoes![emoji6]


----------



## rx4dsoul

Do my Payless flats count? I love them! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## BPC

rx4dsoul said:


> Do my Payless flats count? I love them! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3643929



They're adorable!!

Thank you for what you do. Pediatrics must be heart wrenching at times, and absolutely amazing at others. I can barely handle my dogs getting sick (yes, I cry), can't imagine all the emotions you feel throughout the day, with the infants/children, and their families.


----------



## Dextersmom

I popped into Nordstrom last night for their triple points event to buy booties (which I did, two pairs and a scarf) and then wandered into Chanel to say hello to my SA and check on a few goodies I have coming my way.  While chatting, my eyes were drawn to this beautiful iridescent brooch and of course she came home with me.  It is amazing to me how it catches the light and of course, I wore my new beauty today.  Our girl, @Kendie26 has the purple version of this beauty, so Kendie we are now brooch cousins, my friend.


----------



## Jaidybug

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing the same bag but different look for a very beautiful sunny day today! Found these heels are so comfortable. Thanks for letting me share here my loveliest Bal friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 3643439
> View attachment 3643438



Such beautiful items![emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> I popped into Nordstrom last night for their triple points event to buy booties (which I did, two pairs and a scarf) and then wandered into Chanel to say hello to my SA and check on a few goodies I have coming my way.  While chatting, my eyes were drawn to this beautiful iridescent brooch and of course she came home with me.  It is amazing to me how it catches the light and of course, I wore my new beauty today.  Our girl, @Kendie26 has the purple version of this beauty, so Kendie we are now brooch cousins, my friend.
> View attachment 3643943
> View attachment 3643945
> View attachment 3643946



Gorgeous brooch, looks great on you!


----------



## Iamminda

rx4dsoul said:


> Do my Payless flats count? I love them! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3643929



Nice flats!  We love bags and shoes of all brands here .  You look cute in your scrubs.  Thanks in advance for the mod shots of your new SF shoes (no rush -- when you get a chance ).


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I popped into Nordstrom last night for their triple points event to buy booties (which I did, two pairs and a scarf) and then wandered into Chanel to say hello to my SA and check on a few goodies I have coming my way.  While chatting, my eyes were drawn to this beautiful iridescent brooch and of course she came home with me.  It is amazing to me how it catches the light and of course, I wore my new beauty today.  Our girl, @Kendie26 has the purple version of this beauty, so Kendie we are now brooch cousins, my friend.
> View attachment 3643943
> View attachment 3643945
> View attachment 3643946



Beautiful brooch DM!  Looks great with your outfit.  LOVE your bag as well.  Are those your new booties?


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> I popped into Nordstrom last night for their triple points event to buy booties (which I did, two pairs and a scarf) and then wandered into Chanel to say hello to my SA and check on a few goodies I have coming my way.  While chatting, my eyes were drawn to this beautiful iridescent brooch and of course she came home with me.  It is amazing to me how it catches the light and of course, I wore my new beauty today.  Our girl, @Kendie26 has the purple version of this beauty, so Kendie we are now brooch cousins, my friend.
> View attachment 3643943
> View attachment 3643945
> View attachment 3643946



Gorgeous brooch....love it on the denim vest!


----------



## Dextersmom

jeanstohandbags said:


> Gorgeous brooch....love it on the denim vest!


Thank you! 


Jaidybug said:


> Gorgeous brooch, looks great on you!


Thanks JB! 



Iamminda said:


> Beautiful brooch DM!  Looks great with your outfit.  LOVE your bag as well.  Are those your new booties?


Thank you, IM! These are Aquatalia booties I've had for a year or so (also have them in taupe).  When I find a shoe I love, I often buy multiples in different colors.  The booties I got last night are Seychelles.  I had never heard of this brand, but found the cutest little cutout booties in cognac and black.  I will reveal them as I wear them.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> I popped into Nordstrom last night for their triple points event to buy booties (which I did, two pairs and a scarf) and then wandered into Chanel to say hello to my SA and check on a few goodies I have coming my way.  While chatting, my eyes were drawn to this beautiful iridescent brooch and of course she came home with me.  It is amazing to me how it catches the light and of course, I wore my new beauty today.  Our girl, @Kendie26 has the purple version of this beauty, so Kendie we are now brooch cousins, my friend.
> View attachment 3643943
> View attachment 3643945
> View attachment 3643946


I am an admirer of Kendie's  brooch from the first day she revealed hers,  now i will extend my admiration to yours as well  
it's fabulous, and looks perfect on your jeans vest  
wear it in the best of health!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> I am an admirer of Kendie's  brooch from the first day she revealed hers,  now i will extend my admiration to yours as well
> it's fabulous, and looks perfect on your jeans vest
> wear it in the best of health!!



Thank you, k!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing the same bag but different look for a very beautiful sunny day today! Found these heels are so comfortable. Thanks for letting me share here my loveliest Bal friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 3643439
> View attachment 3643438



Stunning look, Auvina!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Stunning look, Auvina!!





Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous shoes!!!   Your bag -- still gorgeous .





Jaidybug said:


> Such beautiful items![emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


Thank you all so much my dearest friends, you are so sweet!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Oooooo Look at you Miss Style Maven!! What a cool pic!!! I guess i need to check out some SF shoes after seeing these & your new tan  pair! Oh & I have friends that swear by that Dior glow product...it's for lips, yes? Do tell please


Thank you so much sweetest Kendie! Yes I've found SF shoes to be ones of the most comfortable, even though they are high heels. This is my 4th Dior lipglow I really love it, it's like all in one(lips balm, lip-stain, lipgloss), found #004(newer color) showing the color best, #01 did not show the color well on my lips. It's also really easy to use, Kendie, no need the mirror!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> I popped into Nordstrom last night for their triple points event to buy booties (which I did, two pairs and a scarf) and then wandered into Chanel to say hello to my SA and check on a few goodies I have coming my way.  While chatting, my eyes were drawn to this beautiful iridescent brooch and of course she came home with me.  It is amazing to me how it catches the light and of course, I wore my new beauty today.  Our girl, @Kendie26 has the purple version of this beauty, so Kendie we are now brooch cousins, my friend.
> View attachment 3643943
> View attachment 3643945
> View attachment 3643946


Wow this bling brooch is fantastic, Dextersmom!!! I really like your whole outfit too, and of course your C reissue is a beauty, indeed!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Thank you so much sweetest Kendie! Yes I've found SF shoes to be ones of the most comfortable, even though they are high heels. This is my 4th Dior lipglow I really love it, it's like all in one(lips balm, lip-stain, lipgloss), found #004(newer color) showing the color best, #01 did not show the color well on my lips. It's also really easy to use, Kendie, no need the mirror!!!


Oh thank you sweetest ....I will check out their shoes AND the Dior Glow....I'm constantly in search of the perfect lip products


----------



## Kendie26

rx4dsoul said:


> Do my Payless flats count? I love them! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3643929


If flats looked that great on me I'd buy every color Payless had!! And yes, they count!! Hope the ped life support class/recertification is going well. Bless you for the work you do!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> I popped into Nordstrom last night for their triple points event to buy booties (which I did, two pairs and a scarf) and then wandered into Chanel to say hello to my SA and check on a few goodies I have coming my way.  While chatting, my eyes were drawn to this beautiful iridescent brooch and of course she came home with me.  It is amazing to me how it catches the light and of course, I wore my new beauty today.  Our girl, @Kendie26 has the purple version of this beauty, so Kendie we are now brooch cousins, my friend.
> View attachment 3643943
> View attachment 3643945
> View attachment 3643946


Wooohoooo DM! That brooch is so, so pretty! Pics are hard to do it justice vs in person (imho) but I love your teal colored stones. They definitely "pop" more than my pink/purple stones. Look awesome on your vest jacket! CONGRATS


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Wooohoooo DM! That brooch is so, so pretty! Pics are hard to do it justice vs in person (imho) but I love your teal colored stones. They definitely "pop" more than my pink/purple stones. Look awesome on your vest jacket! CONGRATS


Thank you, love bug!! 


Auvina15 said:


> Wow this bling brooch is fantastic, Dextersmom!!! I really like your whole outfit too, and of course your C reissue is a beauty, indeed!!!


Thank you so much Auvina!!


----------



## Kendie26

rx4dsoul said:


> Soooo pretty Kendie!
> Photo op with your pink Liz City and nude rose Mini Papier?? Please please please?[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]



I'm obliging your request dear rx...here are my pink babies all together... both Bal's in back, Chanel left front & Mulberry Lily front right [emoji4]Pink lovers [emoji177]unite![emoji23]


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> I'm obliging your request dear rx...here are my pink babies all together... both Bal's in back, Chanel left front & Mulberry Lily front right [emoji4]Pink lovers [emoji177]unite![emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3644736



This is what I call pink heaven!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> I'm obliging your request dear rx...here are my pink babies all together... both Bal's in back, Chanel left front & Mulberry Lily front right [emoji4]Pink lovers [emoji177]unite![emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3644736



Pretty pinks!!!!![emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kendie26 said:


> I'm obliging your request dear rx...here are my pink babies all together... both Bal's in back, Chanel left front & Mulberry Lily front right [emoji4]Pink lovers [emoji177]unite![emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3644736


I just died and went to pink bag heaven! [emoji72][emoji72][emoji72]


----------



## BPC

Kendie26 said:


> I'm obliging your request dear rx...here are my pink babies all together... both Bal's in back, Chanel left front & Mulberry Lily front right [emoji4]Pink lovers [emoji177]unite![emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3644736


wow.. pretty in pink! Lovely collection of pink bags, very pretty.


----------



## nashpoo

Kendie26 said:


> I'm obliging your request dear rx...here are my pink babies all together... both Bal's in back, Chanel left front & Mulberry Lily front right [emoji4]Pink lovers [emoji177]unite![emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3644736



OH MY GOSH [emoji7] you're exactly my color scheme bahah


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> I'm obliging your request dear rx...here are my pink babies all together... both Bal's in back, Chanel left front & Mulberry Lily front right [emoji4]Pink lovers [emoji177]unite![emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3644736


Totally beautiful. I love every single piece!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> This is what I call pink heaven!!





Jaidybug said:


> Pretty pinks!!!!![emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]





rx4dsoul said:


> I just died and went to pink bag heaven! [emoji72][emoji72][emoji72]





BPC said:


> wow.. pretty in pink! Lovely collection of pink bags, very pretty.





nashpoo said:


> OH MY GOSH [emoji7] you're exactly my color scheme bahah





Auvina15 said:


> Totally beautiful. I love every single piece!!!


Kind thanks to all of you dear pink fans! Even my hubby seems to like to the pink ones!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> I'm obliging your request dear rx...here are my pink babies all together... both Bal's in back, Chanel left front & Mulberry Lily front right [emoji4]Pink lovers [emoji177]unite![emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3644736



Whoa, I just saw this shot......true pink perfection!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Oh, Bal friends.....this season of beauties has hit me hard.  I have this wish list in my head of bags to add to my collection (don't we all???) and wow, this season may fill almost all of them.  I have 5 (yes, I really said 5) pieces on reserve and the 1st one has arrived.  When I got my 1st mini last summer (on my wedding anniversary.....black rectangular lambskin with shiny RHW) I fell in love with the style and knew I would add other versions to my collection.  Here is my newest addition; please meet my black square lambskin mini with light GHW.....in CHEVRON!!!  I am so in love with this baby (also added a shot with my brand new Johny Was kimono).


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Oh, Bal friends.....this season of beauties has hit me hard.  I have this wish list in my head of bags to add to my collection (don't we all???) and wow, this season may fill almost all of them.  I have 5 (yes, I really said 5) pieces on reserve and the 1st one has arrived.  When I got my 1st mini last summer (on my wedding anniversary.....black rectangular lambskin with shiny RHW) I fell in love with the style and knew I would add other versions to my collection.  Here is my newest addition; please meet my black square lambskin mini with light GHW.....in CHEVRON!!!  I am so in love with this baby (also added a shot with my brand new Johny Was kimono).
> View attachment 3645767
> View attachment 3645768
> View attachment 3645769
> View attachment 3645770



I just logged on to the Bal subforum and saw this beauty of yours!  What a great way to start my day .  This is so beautiful as is your new kimono (I need one!!!).  That leather looks sos scrumptious.  This is truly a great piece to add to your spectacular collection.  Can't wait to see the other four newbies.  Do you have a family pic somewhere maybe in the C subforum?  I would love to see that.  Enjoy your weekend with your new beauty!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I just logged on to the Bal subforum and saw this beauty of yours!  What a great way to start my day .  This is so beautiful as is your new kimono (I need one!!!).  That leather looks sos scrumptious.  This is truly a great piece to add to your spectacular collection.  Can't wait to see the other four newbies.  Do you have a family pic somewhere maybe in the C subforum?  I would love to see that.  Enjoy your weekend with your new beauty!



Hi there, IM!   Thank you so much.  This brand new kimono just arrived from Neiman Marcus (size XS).... you should order one for yourself, girl!  I will take a family pic at some point, I promise.  Hint; my next 4 pieces are all metallic!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Oh, Bal friends.....this season of beauties has hit me hard.  I have this wish list in my head of bags to add to my collection (don't we all???) and wow, this season may fill almost all of them.  I have 5 (yes, I really said 5) pieces on reserve and the 1st one has arrived.  When I got my 1st mini last summer (on my wedding anniversary.....black rectangular lambskin with shiny RHW) I fell in love with the style and knew I would add other versions to my collection.  Here is my newest addition; please meet my black square lambskin mini with light GHW.....in CHEVRON!!!  I am so in love with this baby (also added a shot with my brand new Johny Was kimono).
> View attachment 3645767
> View attachment 3645768
> View attachment 3645769
> View attachment 3645770


Geeeeezzzzz...... killer kimono!!!!  and a very cute bag! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Geeeeezzzzz...... killer kimono!!!!  and a very cute bag! Enjoy!!!



Thank you, love!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

@Dextersmom ! I am absolutely head over heels for your gorgeour chevron mini! In love! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> @Dextersmom ! I am absolutely head over heels for your gorgeour chevron mini! In love! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you so much, lovely rx!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Brought my new baby out to dinner tonight.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my new baby out to dinner tonight.
> View attachment 3646263



Your new baby looks fantastic with that pretty tank (really like it!).


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my new baby out to dinner tonight.
> View attachment 3646263


Woohoooo DM!! So here we have the first of your glorious "Kryptonite" collection right?! 4 more on reserve? Me thinks you know by now I'm a total fan of your newest baby being chevron but I'm just a huge fan of YOU!! Xoxo COngrats dear friend


----------



## BPC

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my new baby out to dinner tonight.
> View attachment 3646263



The bag works perfectly with your outfit. You look great.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Woohoooo DM!! So here we have the first of your glorious "Kryptonite" collection right?! 4 more on reserve? Me thinks you know by now I'm a total fan of your newest baby being chevron but I'm just a huge fan of YOU!! Xoxo COngrats dear friend


Thank you, Kendie!! You are such a sweetie! 


Iamminda said:


> Your new baby looks fantastic with that pretty tank (really like it!).


Thank you IM!! This tank is Ella Moss.


----------



## Dextersmom

BPC said:


> The bag works perfectly with your outfit. You look great.



Thank you BPC!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Oh, Bal friends.....this season of beauties has hit me hard.  I have this wish list in my head of bags to add to my collection (don't we all???) and wow, this season may fill almost all of them.  I have 5 (yes, I really said 5) pieces on reserve and the 1st one has arrived.  When I got my 1st mini last summer (on my wedding anniversary.....black rectangular lambskin with shiny RHW) I fell in love with the style and knew I would add other versions to my collection.  Here is my newest addition; please meet my black square lambskin mini with light GHW.....in CHEVRON!!!  I am so in love with this baby (also added a shot with my brand new Johny Was kimono).
> View attachment 3645767
> View attachment 3645768
> View attachment 3645769
> View attachment 3645770



Stunning bag DM, I love Chevron! It looks fantastic on you, love your kimono too. Congrats, and can't wait to see your next reveals[emoji4][emoji6]


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Stunning bag DM, I love Chevron! It looks fantastic on you, love your kimono too. Congrats, and can't wait to see your next reveals[emoji4][emoji6]



Thank you very much JB!!  I appreciate it!


----------



## Jaidybug

Bought another MK fur fob and put it on my Miu Miu hobo bag.


----------



## muchstuff

Jaidybug said:


> Bought another MK fur fob and put it on my Miu Miu hobo bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3647167


Really like your Miu Miu. I've had a couple but always resold. This style is very nice.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Jaidybug said:


> Bought another MK fur fob and put it on my Miu Miu hobo bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3647167


Adorable fob!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my new baby out to dinner tonight. [emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646263


Look so pretty with thr simple tank and Mini DM! [emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Jaidybug said:


> Bought another MK fur fob and put it on my Miu Miu hobo bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3647167


This is totally the perfect hobo (imho!) Love it & great furrie! Congrats JB!


----------



## ksuromax

BV. CABAT. ROSSO


----------



## Jaidybug

muchstuff said:


> Really like your Miu Miu. I've had a couple but always resold. This style is very nice.





rx4dsoul said:


> Adorable fob!!!





Kendie26 said:


> This is totally the perfect hobo (imho!) Love it & great furrie! Congrats JB!



Thank you muchstuff, rx4dsoul and Kendie! This bag has amazing leather and I'm obsessed with the fur ball[emoji4]


----------



## BPC

ksuromax said:


> BV. CABAT. ROSSO


So pretty. I really should use my one and only BV bag more..


----------



## BPC

Jaidybug said:


> Bought another MK fur fob and put it on my Miu Miu hobo bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3647167


Sooo cute. Love the fob.


----------



## Iamminda

Jaidybug said:


> Bought another MK fur fob and put it on my Miu Miu hobo bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3647167



I really like this bag and great fur fob!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV. CABAT. ROSSO



Love this red!!  You look great K.  Your beautiful hair too


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> BV. CABAT. ROSSO



Gorgeous red! Love everything you are wearing too, especially your anklets!


----------



## Jaidybug

BPC said:


> Sooo cute. Love the fob.





Iamminda said:


> I really like this bag and great fur fob!



Thank you BPC and IM!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Bought another MK fur fob and put it on my Miu Miu hobo bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3647167



Beautiful, JB!!


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> Look so pretty with thr simple tank and Mini DM! [emoji8]



Thank you rx!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV. CABAT. ROSSO



Looking red hot, ksuromax!!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

ksuromax said:


> BV. CABAT. ROSSO


Vavavoom so red hot!


----------



## ksuromax

Thank you for the love and compliments


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful, JB!!



Thanks DM![emoji3]


----------



## rx4dsoul

Paraty in Storm Blue - hadnt seen any use for a year now (?) And I lost one of the leather loops when I tried to swap out the longer strap for a Fendi strap. 
Hope you guys all had a great weekend - I got Pediatric ALS recertified and stepped-up to Instructor level.


----------



## Kendie26

rx4dsoul said:


> Paraty in Storm Blue - hadnt seen any use for a year now (?) And I lost one of the leather loops when I tried to swap out the longer strap for a Fendi strap.
> Hope you guys all had a great weekend - I got Pediatric ALS recertified and stepped-up to Instructor level.
> View attachment 3648048


Ahhhh Double CONGRATS on this most spectacular bag....holy cow I NEED THAT COLOR NOW!! I've been dying to find a bag this color....I DIE now :

oh but not before saying major congrats on recertification! I know how stressful they can be!! No doubt you'll be an amazing instructor rx!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV. CABAT. ROSSO


 Well Hello there new BV tote....aren't you quite stunning!!! And your owner is equally, no- make that MORE stunning!!!! WOWZERS what a pair the 2 of you make!!! AMAZING! Big congrats girlfriend! I really like this style/bag shape on you!


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> Paraty in Storm Blue - hadnt seen any use for a year now (?) And I lost one of the leather loops when I tried to swap out the longer strap for a Fendi strap.
> Hope you guys all had a great weekend - I got Pediatric ALS recertified and stepped-up to Instructor level.
> View attachment 3648048


Major congrats rx!!!!  This blue beauty of yours is gorgeous!!


----------



## Jaidybug

rx4dsoul said:


> Paraty in Storm Blue - hadnt seen any use for a year now (?) And I lost one of the leather loops when I tried to swap out the longer strap for a Fendi strap.
> Hope you guys all had a great weekend - I got Pediatric ALS recertified and stepped-up to Instructor level.
> View attachment 3648048



That bag is stunning in that that blue! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]Perfection![emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] Congrats on your recertification!


----------



## BPC

rx4dsoul said:


> Paraty in Storm Blue - hadnt seen any use for a year now (?) And I lost one of the leather loops when I tried to swap out the longer strap for a Fendi strap.
> Hope you guys all had a great weekend - I got Pediatric ALS recertified and stepped-up to Instructor level.
> View attachment 3648048



Congrats on your re-certification! No small feat!
Blues are my absolute favorite, and that one is a gorgeous color.


----------



## Iamminda

rx4dsoul said:


> Paraty in Storm Blue - hadnt seen any use for a year now (?) And I lost one of the leather loops when I tried to swap out the longer strap for a Fendi strap.
> Hope you guys all had a great weekend - I got Pediatric ALS recertified and stepped-up to Instructor level.
> View attachment 3648048


What a stunning color!  And it kinda matches your book/study guide.  Congrats on your recertification--great job!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> BV. CABAT. ROSSO


Great mod shot my friend, love your hair! (Oh, and the cabat!)


----------



## muchstuff

rx4dsoul said:


> Paraty in Storm Blue - hadnt seen any use for a year now (?) And I lost one of the leather loops when I tried to swap out the longer strap for a Fendi strap.
> Hope you guys all had a great weekend - I got Pediatric ALS recertified and stepped-up to Instructor level.
> View attachment 3648048


Congrats!!! Lovely bag as well!


----------



## ksuromax

rx4dsoul said:


> Paraty in Storm Blue - hadnt seen any use for a year now (?) And I lost one of the leather loops when I tried to swap out the longer strap for a Fendi strap.
> Hope you guys all had a great weekend - I got Pediatric ALS recertified and stepped-up to Instructor level.
> View attachment 3648048


Congrats!!! 
Great leather and colour!! 
Well done


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Well Hello there new BV tote....aren't you quite stunning!!! And your owner is equally, no- make that MORE stunning!!!! WOWZERS what a pair the 2 of you make!!! AMAZING! Big congrats girlfriend! I really like this style/bag shape on you!





muchstuff said:


> Great mod shot my friend, love your hair! (Oh, and the cabat!)


thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kendie26 said:


> Ahhhh Double CONGRATS on this most spectacular bag....holy cow I NEED THAT COLOR NOW!!






Dextersmom said:


> Major congrats rx!!!!  This blue beauty of yours is gorgeous!! [emoji813]





Jaidybug said:


> That bag is stunning in that that blue! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]Perfection![emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] Congrats on your recertification!





BPC said:


> Congrats on your re-certification! No small feat!
> Blues are my absolute favorite, and that one is a gorgeous color.





Iamminda said:


> What a stunning color!  And it kinda matches your book/study guide.  Congrats on your recertification--great job!!





muchstuff said:


> Congrats!!! Lovely bag as well!





ksuromax said:


> Congrats!!!
> Great leather and colour!!
> Well done


Thank you... thank you so much Ladies !
[emoji11][emoji11][emoji11]


----------



## Auvina15

rx4dsoul said:


> Paraty in Storm Blue - hadnt seen any use for a year now (?) And I lost one of the leather loops when I tried to swap out the longer strap for a Fendi strap.
> Hope you guys all had a great weekend - I got Pediatric ALS recertified and stepped-up to Instructor level.
> View attachment 3648048


The leather and color of this baby is DIVINE!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my new baby out to dinner tonight.
> View attachment 3646263


The mini looks so pretty on you, Dextersmom! Congratulations again my dear  I really like your top too!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Jaidybug said:


> Bought another MK fur fob and put it on my Miu Miu hobo bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3647167


The hobo is adorable and that fur fob is just so cute, JB!!!


----------



## Auvina15

You rock, girl!!!! The cabat is stunning and I really love your hair, my friend!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> The mini looks so pretty on you, Dextersmom! Congratulations again my dear  I really like your top too!!!



Thank you, darling Auvina!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Auvina15 said:


> The hobo is adorable and that fur fob is just so cute, JB!!!



Thank you Auvina!!![emoji3]


----------



## Dextersmom

Tuesday with my medium classic flap and new Seychelles booties.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my medium classic flap and new Seychelles booties.
> View attachment 3648957


Wow... just fabulous, Dextersmom!!!! So adorable all together, the bag is truly a beauty, and those booties are killers!!!! BIG LOVE here!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

It's been a very long day today, been at a conference during the day with my Cabat and carried the Knot in the evening at the dinner after that...


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my medium classic flap and new Seychelles booties.
> View attachment 3648957



Looking lovely DM .  Love this medium flap and cute booties.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> It's been a very long day today, been at a conference during the day with my Cabat and carried the Knot in the evening at the dinner after that...



Another chic black dress K!   And two lovely BVs today.


----------



## rx4dsoul

ksuromax said:


> It's been a very long day today, been at a conference during the day with my Cabat and carried the Knot in the evening at the dinner after that...


So chic Ksuromax! I love the touches of red on black...and that clutch is classic ! [emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> It's been a very long day today, been at a conference during the day with my Cabat and carried the Knot in the evening at the dinner after that...



[emoji7][emoji7]You look [emoji102] SENSATIONAL !! I want your knot!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Looking lovely DM .  Love this medium flap and cute booties.





Auvina15 said:


> Wow... just fabulous, Dextersmom!!!! So adorable all together, the bag is truly a beauty, and those booties are killers!!!! BIG LOVE here!!!!


Thank you both so much!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> It's been a very long day today, been at a conference during the day with my Cabat and carried the Knot in the evening at the dinner after that...



Gorgeous looks, k!!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Another chic black dress K!   And two lovely BVs today.





rx4dsoul said:


> So chic Ksuromax! I love the touches of red on black...and that clutch is classic ! [emoji7]





Kendie26 said:


> [emoji7][emoji7]You look [emoji102] SENSATIONAL !! I want your knot!





Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous looks, k!!



Thanks a lot, girls!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my medium classic flap and new Seychelles booties.
> View attachment 3648957



Love those booties and of course the bag too![emoji173]️


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> It's been a very long day today, been at a conference during the day with my Cabat and carried the Knot in the evening at the dinner after that...



Such beautiful bags, and you look beautiful too! Love your outfits!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Love those booties and of course the bag too![emoji173]️



Thank you so much, JB!


----------



## fayden

Just got my nude Gucci Marmont bag!


----------



## Dextersmom

fayden said:


> Just got my nude Gucci Marmont bag!



So pretty!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my gold Evelyne today.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my gold Evelyne today.
> View attachment 3650071


Lovely


----------



## Kendie26

fayden said:


> Just got my nude Gucci Marmont bag!



[emoji322][emoji177][emoji93]looks awesome on you! Beautiful bag & color ! Congrats


----------



## Kendie26

Annabel Ingall tote (& I'm saying cheers to dear iamminda w/ the latte! Personal joke between us)


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my gold Evelyne today.
> View attachment 3650071



What a gorgeous golden girl


----------



## Iamminda

fayden said:


> Just got my nude Gucci Marmont bag!


This is a pretty bag -- enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Annabel Ingall tote (& I'm saying cheers to dear iamminda w/ the latte! Personal joke between us)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3650298



Beautiful tote -- lovely pebbly leather. Cheers to you too with my invisible latte (lol),


----------



## BPC

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my gold Evelyne today.
> View attachment 3650071


Love this look. Fab.



Kendie26 said:


> Annabel Ingall tote (& I'm saying cheers to dear iamminda w/ the latte! Personal joke between us)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3650298


I have the exact same tote but mine is in Military Green. It looks awesome in Blue.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Annabel Ingall tote (& I'm saying cheers to dear iamminda w/ the latte! Personal joke between us)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3650298


Gorgeous leather!!!!!! 
very beautiful bag!!!  cheers!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I already posted in the PS forum but since I'm just looking for any reason to post again about my PS Pouch, here it is sparking joy in the sun. Or as I like to call this composition: Pouch on a Dot 



If you remember there was a bit of a hiccup with packaging and shipping with my bag but Farfetch sorted everything out perfectly (i e their customer service was great to deal with and I got a very fair refund) so a happy resolution. And I can finally start wearing my lovely PS Pouch


----------



## Jaidybug

fayden said:


> Just got my nude Gucci Marmont bag!



Pretty neutral!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my gold Evelyne today.
> View attachment 3650071



Just gorgeous DM, the colour looks so versatile [emoji173]️


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> Annabel Ingall tote (& I'm saying cheers to dear iamminda w/ the latte! Personal joke between us)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3650298



What a beautiful tote! [emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Just gorgeous DM, the colour looks so versatile [emoji173]️





ksuromax said:


> Lovely





Iamminda said:


> What a gorgeous golden girl


Thank you, my lovely Bal friends!!!


----------



## Iamminda

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I already posted in the PS forum but since I'm just looking for any reason to post again about my PS Pouch, here it is sparking joy in the sun. Or as I like to call this composition: Pouch on a Dot
> View attachment 3650428
> 
> 
> If you remember there was a bit of a hiccup with packaging and shipping with my bag but Farfetch sorted everything out perfectly (i e their customer service was great to deal with and I got a very fair refund) so a happy resolution. And I can finally start wearing my lovely PS Pouch


Beautiful!  Glad it worked out with CS.  Enjoy!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kendie26 said:


> Annabel Ingall tote (& I'm saying cheers to dear iamminda w/ the latte! Personal joke between us)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3650298


Beautiful day and lovely tote!


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I already posted in the PS forum but since I'm just looking for any reason to post again about my PS Pouch, here it is sparking joy in the sun. Or as I like to call this composition: Pouch on a Dot
> View attachment 3650428
> 
> 
> If you remember there was a bit of a hiccup with packaging and shipping with my bag but Farfetch sorted everything out perfectly (i e their customer service was great to deal with and I got a very fair refund) so a happy resolution. And I can finally start wearing my lovely PS Pouch


Ha that's funny (composition name "Pouch on a Dot")...your bag is very sweet/quite the looker & COngrats on getting a happy resolution!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful tote -- lovely pebbly leather. Cheers to you too with my invisible latte (lol),





BPC said:


> Love this look. Fab.
> 
> 
> I have the exact same tote but mine is in Military Green. It looks awesome in Blue.





ksuromax said:


> Gorgeous leather!!!!!!
> very beautiful bag!!!  cheers!





Jaidybug said:


> What a beautiful tote! [emoji7]





rx4dsoul said:


> Beautiful day and lovely tote!


Thank you lovely Bal gang! 
BPC-Hooray for being bag twins on this one!! She does put out some truly lovely leathers & colors, and I LOVE the price point for her line, as it's not the typical super high price of premier designers. Cheers to that!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful!  Glad it worked out with CS.  Enjoy!



Thank you! Farfetch CS were wonderful. Have to say that again, but they deserve it  



Kendie26 said:


> Ha that's funny (composition name "Pouch on a Dot")...your bag is very sweet/quite the looker & COngrats on getting a happy resolution!



I think it's a perfect every day little bag, thank you *Kendie*! The (Danish) stool is called Dot, so I was trying to be witty  

Everyone here always takes such lovely pictures, so I was just trying to keep up  But as to the amount of gorgeous bags being showcased here, Bals and others, I can not keep up. You guys really are in a league of your own!


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you! Farfetch CS were wonderful. Have to say that again, but they deserve it
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a perfect every day little bag, thank you *Kendie*! The (Danish) stool is called Dot, so I was trying to be witty
> 
> Everyone here always takes such lovely pictures, so I was just trying to keep up  But as to the amount of gorgeous bags being showcased here, Bals and others, I can not keep up. You guys really are in a league of your own!


You are "keeping up" just fine...quite perfectly indeed!!


----------



## BPC

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I already posted in the PS forum but since I'm just looking for any reason to post again about my PS Pouch, here it is sparking joy in the sun. Or as I like to call this composition: Pouch on a Dot
> View attachment 3650428
> 
> 
> If you remember there was a bit of a hiccup with packaging and shipping with my bag but Farfetch sorted everything out perfectly (i e their customer service was great to deal with and I got a very fair refund) so a happy resolution. And I can finally start wearing my lovely PS Pouch



I love this bag. Was considering it as well. How light/heavy is it? That was my biggest concern. After using a HIP for years, I'm worried everything else would feel too heavy?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

BPC said:


> I love this bag. Was considering it as well. How light/heavy is it? That was my biggest concern. After using a HIP for years, I'm worried everything else would feel too heavy?



Do you know if the Hip is the same size as the Bal make-up clutch in the same model? As I have this m-u clutch I weighed it and the Pouch to compare. The scales didn't register either of the bags so I had to add exactly 4.1 kilos of loose shelves (that happened to conveniently be close by : ) The m-u clutch weighed about 100 grams (4.2 kilos shelves included) and the Pouch weighed about 500 grams (4.6 with shelves). 

Not the most accurate of weigh-ins but whatever they weigh, the Pouch is about 400 grams more than the m-u clutch. Maybe it will give you an idea of how light/heavy the Pouch is? To me it feels pretty light, even when I put random hand bag things in it, especially since you can carry it cross body. The shoulder strap is really long which suits me, I'm around 175 cm. I still haven't decided if I'm going to keep the "knot" on the strap. If I take it out, I'll probably have to make extra holes, it's that long.


----------



## BPC

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Do you know if the Hip is the same size as the Bal make-up clutch in the same model? As I have this m-u clutch I weighed it and the Pouch to compare. The scales didn't register either of the bags so I had to add exactly 4.1 kilos of loose shelves (that happened to conveniently be close by : ) The m-u clutch weighed about 100 grams (4.2 kilos shelves included) and the Pouch weighed about 500 grams (4.6 with shelves).
> 
> Not the most accurate of weigh-ins but whatever they weigh, the Pouch is about 400 grams more than the m-u clutch. Maybe it will give you an idea of how light/heavy the Pouch is? To me it feels pretty light, even when I put random hand bag things in it, especially since you can carry it cross body. The shoulder strap is really long which suits me, I'm around 175 cm. I still haven't decided if I'm going to keep the "knot" on the strap. If I take it out, I'll probably have to make extra holes, it's that long.



Thank you for the detailed info.
Unfortunately, they're  not the same size. My Bal m/u bag with mrgh is still quite a bit smaller than my rh hip. 
Will weigh my hip this weekend and compare. But they sound like they weigh about the same. 
For reference:


----------



## Dextersmom

BPC said:


> Love this look. Fab.
> 
> 
> I have the exact same tote but mine is in Military Green. It looks awesome in Blue.


Thank you BPC!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my fluffy CC tote.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my fluffy CC tote.
> View attachment 3651248


Great look and very nice skirt!


----------



## BPC

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my fluffy CC tote.
> View attachment 3651248



Very nice look.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my fluffy CC tote.
> View attachment 3651248


I totally love this whole look -- everything!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I totally love this whole look -- everything!!!





ksuromax said:


> Great look and very nice skirt!





BPC said:


> Very nice look.



Thank you, my friends!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my fluffy CC tote. [emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3651248


Very nice tote and ootd


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> Very nice tote and ootd


Thank you, rx!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Also posted in Louboutin forum, but since I'm a Balenciaga Kitten too, here is my latest non-Bal purchase!


----------



## Kendie26

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Also posted in Louboutin forum, but since I'm a Balenciaga Kitten too, here is my latest non-Bal purchase!
> 
> View attachment 3652040


Major WOWZER!!! Congrats


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my fluffy CC tote.
> View attachment 3651248


Wow, you look so pretty DM. But that is nothing new!


----------



## Iamminda

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Also posted in Louboutin forum, but since I'm a Balenciaga Kitten too, here is my latest non-Bal purchase!
> 
> View attachment 3652040


So pretty!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my fluffy CC tote.
> View attachment 3651248



Love that tote DM! Perfect![emoji7]


----------



## Jaidybug

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Also posted in Louboutin forum, but since I'm a Balenciaga Kitten too, here is my latest non-Bal purchase!
> 
> View attachment 3652040



Those are beautiful, love them![emoji173]️


----------



## ksuromax

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Also posted in Louboutin forum, but since I'm a Balenciaga Kitten too, here is my latest non-Bal purchase!
> 
> View attachment 3652040


Very chic!!! Wear them in the best of health!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Love that tote DM! Perfect![emoji7]





Kendie26 said:


> Wow, you look so pretty DM. But that is nothing new!


Thank you both, my friends!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Box number 2 has arrived!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Box number 2 has arrived!!!
> View attachment 3652668


open, open, open (pretty please?).


----------



## Dextersmom




----------



## Dextersmom

My dream bag..... medium metallic dark purple lambskin flap with shiny RHW....and it is made in France!!!  This bag is so beautiful in person and I'm not sure these shots capture all of it's beauty, but I tried.  I took pic's in different rooms in my house in natural light, so that you can see the color variations.  It has a silvery, ashy, almost charcoal undertone in certain light that makes it so wearable, and extra beautiful, imo.


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> My dream bag..... medium metallic dark purple lambskin flap with shiny RHW....and it is made in France!!!  This bag is so beautiful in person and I'm not sure these shots capture all of it's beauty, but I tried.  I took pic's in different rooms in my house in natural light, so that you can see the color variations.  It has a silvery, ashy, almost charcoal undertone in certain light that makes it so wearable, and extra beautiful, imo.
> View attachment 3652708
> View attachment 3652709
> View attachment 3652710
> View attachment 3652711
> View attachment 3652712
> View attachment 3652713



OMG, that is stunning!!! [emoji7]Love everything about it! Major congrats!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> My dream bag..... medium metallic dark purple lambskin flap with shiny RHW....and it is made in France!!!  This bag is so beautiful in person and I'm not sure these shots capture all of it's beauty, but I tried.  I took pic's in different rooms in my house in natural light, so that you can see the color variations.  It has a silvery, ashy, almost charcoal undertone in certain light that makes it so wearable, and extra beautiful, imo.
> View attachment 3652708
> View attachment 3652709
> View attachment 3652710
> View attachment 3652711
> View attachment 3652712
> View attachment 3652713



I am speechless.  This is so so so so so so so so so so pretty!   How is it possible that they even make this gorgeous bag in this stunning to-die-for color?  I mean--PURPLE!   It looks great on you with your outfit.  And I can't wait to see more mod shots (I insist. Real soon. Pretty please ).  Congrats and enjoy!  I don't know how you can top this one (but I know you will).


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Dextersmom said:


> My dream bag..... medium metallic dark purple lambskin flap with shiny RHW....and it is made in France!!!  This bag is so beautiful in person and I'm not sure these shots capture all of it's beauty, but I tried.  I took pic's in different rooms in my house in natural light, so that you can see the color variations.  It has a silvery, ashy, almost charcoal undertone in certain light that makes it so wearable, and extra beautiful, imo.
> View attachment 3652708
> View attachment 3652709
> View attachment 3652710
> View attachment 3652711
> View attachment 3652712
> View attachment 3652713


WOW it looks great on you! Such a gorgeous bag, I have never seen a color like that. Congratulations!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> My dream bag..... medium metallic dark purple lambskin flap with shiny RHW....and it is made in France!!!  This bag is so beautiful in person and I'm not sure these shots capture all of it's beauty, but I tried.  I took pic's in different rooms in my house in natural light, so that you can see the color variations.  It has a silvery, ashy, almost charcoal undertone in certain light that makes it so wearable, and extra beautiful, imo. [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652708
> View attachment 3652709
> View attachment 3652710
> View attachment 3652711
> View attachment 3652712
> View attachment 3652713


Oh my geee... this just so so stunning DM! Huge congrats on scoring this baby! I just know youre gonna love her and wear her so well too![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> Oh my geee... this just so so stunning DM! Huge congrats on scoring this baby! I just know youre gonna love her and wear her so well too![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you, rx! 


Jaidybug said:


> OMG, that is stunning!!! [emoji7]Love everything about it! Major congrats!!!


Thank you so much, JB! 



Iamminda said:


> I am speechless.  This is so so so so so so so so so so pretty!   How is it possible that they even make this gorgeous bag in this stunning to-die-for color?  I mean--PURPLE!   It looks great on you with your outfit.  And I can't wait to see more mod shots (I insist. Real soon. Pretty please ).  Congrats and enjoy!  I don't know how you can top this one (but I know you will).


Thank you so much, IM!! This bag exceeded my expectations, for sure.  Another of the metallics I am waiting for is a matching card case for this beauty. Can't wait for that little piece to arrive. 



BalenciagaKitte said:


> WOW it looks great on you! Such a gorgeous bag, I have never seen a color like that. Congratulations!!!


Thank you so much, BalenciagaKitte!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> My dream bag..... medium metallic dark purple lambskin flap with shiny RHW....and it is made in France!!!  This bag is so beautiful in person and I'm not sure these shots capture all of it's beauty, but I tried.  I took pic's in different rooms in my house in natural light, so that you can see the color variations.  It has a silvery, ashy, almost charcoal undertone in certain light that makes it so wearable, and extra beautiful, imo.
> View attachment 3652708
> View attachment 3652709
> View attachment 3652710
> View attachment 3652711
> View attachment 3652712
> View attachment 3652713


It's absolutely stellar and beyond words beautiful!!!! 
  i am longing for the photos!!! 
Will you be wearing it on big occasions? Or more often? 
Wear it in the best of happiness, my dear DM!!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Dextersmom said:


> My dream bag..... medium metallic dark purple lambskin flap with shiny RHW....and it is made in France!!!  This bag is so beautiful in person and I'm not sure these shots capture all of it's beauty, but I tried.  I took pic's in different rooms in my house in natural light, so that you can see the color variations.  It has a silvery, ashy, almost charcoal undertone in certain light that makes it so wearable, and extra beautiful, imo.
> View attachment 3652708
> View attachment 3652709
> View attachment 3652710
> View attachment 3652711
> View attachment 3652712
> View attachment 3652713



Congratulations on your beautiful, dream bag! Definitely a special one in that gorgeous purple color! Wear her in good health and happiness. LOVE!!! [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> My dream bag..... medium metallic dark purple lambskin flap with shiny RHW....and it is made in France!!!  This bag is so beautiful in person and I'm not sure these shots capture all of it's beauty, but I tried.  I took pic's in different rooms in my house in natural light, so that you can see the color variations.  It has a silvery, ashy, almost charcoal undertone in certain light that makes it so wearable, and extra beautiful, imo.
> View attachment 3652708
> View attachment 3652709
> View attachment 3652710
> View attachment 3652711
> View attachment 3652712
> View attachment 3652713


Gasp! PHENOMENAL! Speechless! Bravo! Majorly well done on this extremely coveted CF dearest DM....you wear her perfectly! Major Congrats on this stunner!


----------



## ksuromax

Picnic time!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Picnic time!



How fun! I adore you newest BV! [emoji8][emoji106][emoji173]️


----------



## BPC

ksuromax said:


> Picnic time!


Love the bag, envy you weather..lol


----------



## BPC

Dextersmom said:


> My dream bag..... medium metallic dark purple lambskin flap with shiny RHW....and it is made in France!!!  This bag is so beautiful in person and I'm not sure these shots capture all of it's beauty, but I tried.  I took pic's in different rooms in my house in natural light, so that you can see the color variations.  It has a silvery, ashy, almost charcoal undertone in certain light that makes it so wearable, and extra beautiful, imo.
> View attachment 3652708
> View attachment 3652709
> View attachment 3652710
> View attachment 3652711
> View attachment 3652712
> View attachment 3652713



Congrats on your dream bag! I'm not a Chanel fan but I'll admit, the color is gorgeous and you look perfect wearing it. Again congrats!


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> Love the bag, envy you weather..lol


Thanks


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Picnic time!



This color is just so pretty and it looks wonderful with the grass In the background.   Hope you had a fun picnic!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Picnic time!



That is one stunning beauty!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

BPC said:


> Congrats on your dream bag! I'm not a Chanel fan but I'll admit, the color is gorgeous and you look perfect wearing it. Again congrats!


Thank you, BPC!  I know what you mean, as I also wasn't into Chanel at ALL until a year or so ago.  Before that, I would only look at Balenciaga, Prada and a sprinkle of other brands.  Once I got my first Chanel WOC, though, everything changed for me and it is so funny and interesting how our tastes can change and evolve over time.  


ksuromax said:


> It's absolutely stellar and beyond words beautiful!!!!
> i am longing for the photos!!!
> Will you be wearing it on big occasions? Or more often?
> Wear it in the best of happiness, my dear DM!!


Thank you, dear ksuromax!!  This bag defied all sense of reason for me, and I will put it in my regular rotation, based on my mood of the day, like all my others.  It does have a special spot in my heart though, as an extra special beauty (as does my stingray WOC). 



StefaniJoy said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful, dream bag! Definitely a special one in that gorgeous purple color! Wear her in good health and happiness. LOVE!!! [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


Thank you so much, StefaniJoy!! That is so kind of you to say! 



Kendie26 said:


> Gasp! PHENOMENAL! Speechless! Bravo! Majorly well done on this extremely coveted CF dearest DM....you wear her perfectly! Major Congrats on this stunner!


Thank you so much, my friend!! You are such a darling sweetheart and I know you know the feeling!  This bag definitely captured my heart


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> My dream bag..... medium metallic dark purple lambskin flap with shiny RHW....and it is made in France!!!  This bag is so beautiful in person and I'm not sure these shots capture all of it's beauty, but I tried.  I took pic's in different rooms in my house in natural light, so that you can see the color variations.  It has a silvery, ashy, almost charcoal undertone in certain light that makes it so wearable, and extra beautiful, imo.
> View attachment 3652708
> View attachment 3652709
> View attachment 3652710
> View attachment 3652711
> View attachment 3652712
> View attachment 3652713


 I am speechless, DM!!!! Oh my... this is SPECTACULAR!!!! I've seen this version from others posted but yours is the PERFECTION, seriously. The color, puffiness, leather.... is top notch, the BEST choice, DM!!! Many congratulations to you, enjoy your beauty in the best of health and happiness dearest!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> I am speechless, DM!!!! Oh my... this is SPECTACULAR!!!! I've seen this version from others posted but yours is the PERFECTION, seriously. The color, puffiness, leather.... is top notch, the BEST choice, DM!!! Many congratulations to you, enjoy your beauty in the best of health and happiness dearest!!!



Auvina, you are so kind and thoughtful!!  Thank you so much!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Auvina, you are so kind and thoughtful!!  Thank you so much!


The first Emoji,  I meant "" not "", lovely DM!
 I didn't recognize it til now!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Going to work with my Cabat


----------



## ksuromax

Just got a BV lanyard for my Cabat


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Going to work with my Cabat



You look great!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> You look great!!


Thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

Taking my metallic purple beauty out today.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Taking my metallic purple beauty out today.
> View attachment 3655466
> View attachment 3655467


Just fabulous!!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Going to work with my Cabat


This looks great with what you are wearing (twins on the shirt, lol).  Congrats on your new lanyard.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Taking my metallic purple beauty out today.
> View attachment 3655466
> View attachment 3655467


This is just purple perfection (the bag, scarf and top).  Hope you are feeling as fabulous as you look .


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This looks great with what you are wearing (twins on the shirt, lol).  Congrats on your new lanyard.


Thank you, Twinnie  
actually it's also new, got it yesterday from Mango


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Going to work with my Cabat





Dextersmom said:


> Taking my metallic purple beauty out today.
> View attachment 3655466
> View attachment 3655467


Both of you lovelies look GREAT!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Both of you lovelies look GREAT!!!





ksuromax said:


> Just fabulous!!!





Iamminda said:


> This is just purple perfection (the bag, scarf and top).  Hope you are feeling as fabulous as you look .


Thank you, my Bal friends!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Picnic time!





ksuromax said:


> Going to work with my Cabat





ksuromax said:


> Just got a BV lanyard for my Cabat



Love this red! [emoji173]️Cute lanyard too!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Taking my metallic purple beauty out today.
> View attachment 3655466
> View attachment 3655467



Pretty purples, your outfit goes so well with that gorgeous bag!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Pretty purples, your outfit goes so well with that gorgeous bag!



Thank you JB!!


----------



## Kendie26

I guess I caved (again[emoji49][emoji23])


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> I guess I caved (again[emoji49][emoji23])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3656759
> View attachment 3656760
> View attachment 3656761


I love this little wallet.  So cute and pretty.  Is it metallic silver?   Are you going to move right into it or will you be using it for small bags?   Congrats dear K.   Guess we are all cave women here.  Lol


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> I guess I caved (again[emoji49][emoji23])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3656759
> View attachment 3656760
> View attachment 3656761



It's beautiful Kendie! Congrats!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kendie26 said:


> I guess I caved (again[emoji49][emoji23])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3656759
> View attachment 3656760
> View attachment 3656761


What a sexy little piece!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> I guess I caved (again[emoji49][emoji23])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3656759
> View attachment 3656760
> View attachment 3656761


I love it!!!


----------



## BPC

Kendie26 said:


> I guess I caved (again[emoji49][emoji23])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3656759
> View attachment 3656760
> View attachment 3656761


Very hot wallet. Love the color. Congrats.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today at work with my fluffy cc tote.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today at work with my fluffy cc tote.
> View attachment 3657158


Lovely look DM!   This bag is the most awesome "everyday" bag -- love it!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Lovely look DM!   This bag is the most awesome "everyday" bag -- love it!!


Thank you, IM!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> I guess I caved (again[emoji49][emoji23])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3656759
> View attachment 3656760
> View attachment 3656761


Brilliant!! literally and figuratively! Love it!!  
enjoy


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> I love this little wallet.  So cute and pretty.  Is it metallic silver?   Are you going to move right into it or will you be using it for small bags?   Congrats dear K.   Guess we are all cave women here.  Lol





Jaidybug said:


> It's beautiful Kendie! Congrats!





rx4dsoul said:


> What a sexy little piece!





Dextersmom said:


> I love it!!!





BPC said:


> Very hot wallet. Love the color. Congrats.





ksuromax said:


> Brilliant!! literally and figuratively! Love it!!
> enjoy


Ha, thank you all my sweet Lovelies!! The Bal gals are the bestest!
Iamminda~yes, I'm "moving in" today & gosh I don't know if it's considered "true metallic" or not...the color is called silver & it has a lovely luster/sheen to it, definitely kind-of metallic, if that makes sense!! Maybe DM will know as I know she is awaiting a silver piece & I'm guessing it could be same as mine since we got it from same season & it's called "silver." Hahaha on "cave women" here!
Rx~thank you, i do think she is a sexy little thing! 
You gals are all the sweetest & make me smile....EVERY DAY.....Love to you all!


----------



## BPC

Dextersmom said:


> Today at work with my fluffy cc tote.
> View attachment 3657158



Looking good there!


----------



## Dextersmom

BPC said:


> Looking good there!



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my bronze caviar mini, and I would definitely call this color as well as the silver of our girl Kendie's wallet metallic (also with my new Seychelles booties in cognac and a free people necklace).


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my bronze caviar mini, and I would definitely call this color as well as the silver of our girl Kendie's wallet metallic (also with my new Seychelles booties in cognac and a free people necklace).
> View attachment 3657846


Gorgeous mini and love this blue on you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my bronze caviar mini, and I would definitely call this color as well as the silver of our girl Kendie's wallet metallic (also with my new Seychelles booties in cognac and a free people necklace). [emoji813][emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3657846


Oh so many gorgeous new pieces ! Love it with your top !


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Today at work with my fluffy cc tote.
> View attachment 3657158





Dextersmom said:


> Today with my bronze caviar mini, and I would definitely call this color as well as the silver of our girl Kendie's wallet metallic (also with my new Seychelles booties in cognac and a free people necklace).
> View attachment 3657846



Two great looks with two great bags! Beautiful!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Two great looks with two great bags! Beautiful!!





Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous mini and love this blue on you.





rx4dsoul said:


> Oh so many gorgeous new pieces ! Love it with your top !


Thank you all so much, my sweet friends!!!


----------



## Heart Star

I got this in the mail today...pretty excited about it!


----------



## Auvina15

Heart Star said:


> I got this in the mail today...pretty excited about it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3658357


Very unique and so beautiful!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> I guess I caved (again[emoji49][emoji23])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3656759
> View attachment 3656760
> View attachment 3656761


What a little cutie and very classic, Kendie!!! Love it!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my bronze caviar mini, and I would definitely call this color as well as the silver of our girl Kendie's wallet metallic (also with my new Seychelles booties in cognac and a free people necklace).
> View attachment 3657846


I love every single piece of this pic!!! You really nailed it, my dear friend!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today at work with my fluffy cc tote.
> View attachment 3657158


Totally beautiful!!! I really like your sandals too, Dextersmom!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> What a little cutie and very classic, Kendie!!! Love it!


Thanks again dearest! You are such a big LoveBug, kind supporter! Kisses to you


----------



## Iamminda

Heart Star said:


> I got this in the mail today...pretty excited about it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3658357


This is cute.


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Totally beautiful!!! I really like your sandals too, Dextersmom!!!





Auvina15 said:


> I love every single piece of this pic!!! You really nailed it, my dear friend!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!


Auvina, thank you so much for your sweet comments!!  I appreciate it!


----------



## Jaidybug

Heart Star said:


> I got this in the mail today...pretty excited about it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3658357



That's a cool and unique Fendi, love it! Congrats!


----------



## ksuromax

Heart Star said:


> I got this in the mail today...pretty excited about it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3658357


Very cute!


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out for dinner with my fuchsia camellia WOC.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for dinner with my fuchsia camellia WOC. [emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659197


Love your brooch...love the pink WOC (I need some pink in my life after seeing this)... nailed the outfit! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for dinner with my fuchsia camellia WOC.
> View attachment 3659197


You look great -- love this little WOC!


----------



## Heart Star

Auvina15 said:


> Very unique and so beautiful!!!





Iamminda said:


> This is cute.





Jaidybug said:


> That's a cool and unique Fendi, love it! Congrats!





ksuromax said:


> Very cute!



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> You look great -- love this little WOC!





rx4dsoul said:


> Love your brooch...love the pink WOC (I need some pink in my life after seeing this)... nailed the outfit! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you both so much!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for dinner with my fuchsia camellia WOC.
> View attachment 3659197


Look great today, Dear


----------



## Kristal7788

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for dinner with my fuchsia camellia WOC.
> View attachment 3659197



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] the Camellia WOC in Fuschia is stunning!!!  Dextersmom, you've got all the gorgeous Chanel's!! [emoji28][emoji173]️[emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for dinner with my fuchsia camellia WOC.
> View attachment 3659197


So lovely, Dextersmom!!! I really adore this woc, and you've known your jean jacket is my favorite ....the brooch made a gorgeous touch as always....... Just LOVE!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> So lovely, Dextersmom!!! I really adore this woc, and you've known your jean jacket is my favorite ....the brooch made a gorgeous touch as always....... Just LOVE!!!





ksuromax said:


> Look great today, Dear





Kristal7788 said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] the Camellia WOC in Fuschia is stunning!!!  Dextersmom, you've got all the gorgeous Chanel's!! [emoji28][emoji173]️[emoji122][emoji122]


You are all so sweet!!! Thank you!!


----------



## ksuromax

Follow me (take 2)


----------



## BPC

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for dinner with my fuchsia camellia WOC.
> View attachment 3659197


Love this look.


----------



## BPC

ksuromax said:


> Follow me (take 2)


Great pic! Where was it taken?


----------



## Dextersmom

BPC said:


> Love this look.


Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Follow me (take 2)


Beautiful everything, ksuromax!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Picked up box #3 yesterday.....plus a confession.


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> Great pic! Where was it taken?


Thank you  in Dubai


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful everything, ksuromax!!


Thank you


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Follow me (take 2)


Bravo!!! You KNOW I fell in love with your "Follow me" #1 pic!!! Another great shot!!! Really love this newest BV on you girl!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Picked up box #3 yesterday.....plus a confession.
> View attachment 3661090


GIRL......HURRY! I'm dying to see it! I woke up super early this morning (had a work event & just getting home) & was dying to see if you posted her yet!


----------



## Dextersmom

Hey Kendie, sorry you had work on a Saturday!! Here she is.....my  new caviar silver mini.  I love the sheen on it and how sturdy the leather feels.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Bravo!!! You KNOW I fell in love with your "Follow me" #1 pic!!! Another great shot!!! Really love this newest BV on you girl!


Thank you, my Dearest Kendie


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Follow me (take 2)



I will follow you anywhere K .  Love this picture!  Is that the tallest building in the world?


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Hey Kendie, sorry you had work on a Saturday!! Here she is.....my  new caviar silver mini.  I love the sheen on it and how sturdy the leather feels.
> View attachment 3661154
> View attachment 3661155
> View attachment 3661157


Fabulous!!!!!!  
i think you and K should do a joint closet showroom and sell tickets to show your glorious collection!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I will follow you anywhere K .  Love this picture!  Is that the tallest building in the world?


Still yes  Burj Khalifa 
thank you, Darlin'


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Hey Kendie, sorry you had work on a Saturday!! Here she is.....my  new caviar silver mini.  I love the sheen on it and how sturdy the leather feels.
> View attachment 3661154
> View attachment 3661155
> View attachment 3661157


YES girl. YES....I just found it in your other thread 2 min ago!! WOOHOOO!! You have nailed it again w/ another total stunner from this season! Maybe your silver mini should meet my silver wallet


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Hey Kendie, sorry you had work on a Saturday!! Here she is.....my  new caviar silver mini.  I love the sheen on it and how sturdy the leather feels.
> View attachment 3661154
> View attachment 3661155
> View attachment 3661157



Perfect timing for me to get on here without waiting for your reveal (lol) !!  This is so pretty!  Love the silvery sheen!  This entire look -- head to cutie toe -- is so darn cute!!!  Congrats and enjoy this little cutie!!   (At least two more boxes coming?).


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Perfect timing for me to get on here without waiting for your reveal (lol) !!  This is so pretty!  Love the silvery sheen!  This entire look -- head to cutie toe -- is so darn cute!!!  Congrats and enjoy this little cutie!!   (At least two more boxes coming?).


Thank you, my friend!!  Yes, now looking like 3 more...will explain in a minute. 


ksuromax said:


> Fabulous!!!!!!
> 
> i think you and K should do a joint closet showroom and sell tickets to show your glorious collection!!!


Thank you, k. We need to see the treasures buried in your closet, too, my dear. 



Kendie26 said:


> YES girl. YES....I just found it in your other thread 2 min ago!! WOOHOOO!! You have nailed it again w/ another total stunner from this season! Maybe your silver mini should meet my silver wallet


Thank you, thank you, thank you and yes, our silver beauties should definitely have a play date!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> We need to see the treasures buried  in your closet, too, my friend.


Welcome!  
early bird will get a dream catcher charm


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Welcome!
> early bird will get a dream catcher charm


Oh.....you tempt my soul, as you KNOW how much I adore those beauties of yours.


----------



## Dextersmom

Here is the confession....when I went to Neiman Marcus to pick up my silver mini yesterday, I also fell in love with another bag.  This was completely unplanned and unexpected.  I wanted to think about it, but it had just arrived to the store an hour earlier and it is the only one that they are getting.  I decided to bring it home and think about it, because i didn't want to walk away and miss out on it.  It is a seasonal bag and it is called "Rock My Shoulder".  Here is what I love about it; it is in a thick and rugged calfskin, the chain is chunky and ruthenium, like a Boy bag, but it is not a Boy bag (I love Boys on others, but feel it looks too boxy on me).  It also has an edgy, cool vibe, kinda like Bal and a couple of Celine box bags I have tried on in the past.  It is also roomier than a mini and has an adjustable shoulder strap that I really like.  Here is a pic I took in the store as well as a pic from Chanel's website, that shows some details, though I chose the smaller  version.  It is still in the box in my closet, as I am going to think about it for a while.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Here is the confession....when I went to Neiman Marcus to pick up my silver mini yesterday, I also fell in love with another bag.  This was completely unplanned and unexpected.  I wanted to think about it, but it had just arrived to the store an hour earlier and it is the only one that they are getting.  I decided to bring it home and think about it, because i didn't want to walk away and miss out on it.  It is a seasonal bag and it is called "Rock My Shoulder".  Here is what I love about it; it is in a thick and rugged calfskin, the chain is chunky and ruthenium, like a Boy bag, but it is not a Boy bag (I love Boys on others, but feel it looks too boxy on me).  It also has an edgy, cool vibe, kinda like Bal and a couple of Celine box bags I have tried on in the past.  It is also roomier than a mini and has an adjustable shoulder strap that I really like.  Here is a pic I took in the store as well as a pic from Chanel's website, that shows some details, though I chose the smaller  version.  It is still in the box in my closet, as I am going to think about it for a while.
> View attachment 3661219
> View attachment 3661220
> View attachment 3661221


Isn't it too heavy?? The chain looks really bulky ... how does it feel on the shoulder?


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Isn't it too heavy?? The chain looks really bulky ... how does it feel on the shoulder?


Good question.....I don't remember, but think I will unbox it tomorrow and I will find out then.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Here is the confession....when I went to Neiman Marcus to pick up my silver mini yesterday, I also fell in love with another bag.  This was completely unplanned and unexpected.  I wanted to think about it, but it had just arrived to the store an hour earlier and it is the only one that they are getting.  I decided to bring it home and think about it, because i didn't want to walk away and miss out on it.  It is a seasonal bag and it is called "Rock My Shoulder".  Here is what I love about it; it is in a thick and rugged calfskin, the chain is chunky and ruthenium, like a Boy bag, but it is not a Boy bag (I love Boys on others, but feel it looks too boxy on me).  It also has an edgy, cool vibe, kinda like Bal and a couple of Celine box bags I have tried on in the past.  It is also roomier than a mini and has an adjustable shoulder strap that I really like.  Here is a pic I took in the store as well as a pic from Chanel's website, that shows some details, though I chose the smaller  version.  It is still in the box in my closet, as I am going to think about it for a while.
> View attachment 3661219
> View attachment 3661220
> View attachment 3661221


Are my eyes deceiving me dearest DM?!! Kidding. OMG!!! I totally get it, as I've learned the past year+ on "missing out" if you don't get it right then & there. Smart of you to get & think about it instead of risking it & have it be gone if you were to go back for it another day. I think it's very cool & I love the chain! There's ZERO doubt it will look amazing on you. Gosh by golly how will you decide?!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Here is the confession....when I went to Neiman Marcus to pick up my silver mini yesterday, I also fell in love with another bag.  This was completely unplanned and unexpected.  I wanted to think about it, but it had just arrived to the store an hour earlier and it is the only one that they are getting.  I decided to bring it home and think about it, because i didn't want to walk away and miss out on it.  It is a seasonal bag and it is called "Rock My Shoulder".  Here is what I love about it; it is in a thick and rugged calfskin, the chain is chunky and ruthenium, like a Boy bag, but it is not a Boy bag (I love Boys on others, but feel it looks too boxy on me).  It also has an edgy, cool vibe, kinda like Bal and a couple of Celine box bags I have tried on in the past.  It is also roomier than a mini and has an adjustable shoulder strap that I really like.  Here is a pic I took in the store as well as a pic from Chanel's website, that shows some details, though I chose the smaller  version.  It is still in the box in my closet, as I am going to think about it for a while.
> View attachment 3661219
> View attachment 3661220
> View attachment 3661221



What an unexpected surprise!  A good idea to bring it home to think about it.  It sure is pretty -- I like the look of the chunky chain!   So it's a little bigger, less delicate than your other black mini plus the chain is adjustable?   Are there any user feedback on the C subforum to help you in your decision?  Good luck deciding and let us know.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> What an unexpected surprise!  A good idea to bring it home to think about it.  It sure is pretty -- I like the look of the chunky chain!   So it's a little bigger, less delicate than your other black mini plus the chain is adjustable?   Are there any user feedback on the C subforum to help you in your decision?  Good luck deciding and let us know.





Kendie26 said:


> Are my eyes deceiving me dearest DM?!! Kidding. OMG!!! I totally get it, as I've learned the past year+ on "missing out" if you don't get it right then & there. Smart of you to get & think about it instead of risking it & have it be gone if you were to go back for it another day. I think it's very cool & I love the chain! There's ZERO doubt it will look amazing on you. Gosh by golly how will you decide?!!


Hi IM and Kendie!!  I am going to unbox this little bad boy tomorrow and post some pic's.  I am leaning towards keeping it, but.... I value both of your opinions and look forward to your honest feedback.  I can take the truth, so please tell me what you really think of it!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Hi IM and Kendie!!  I am going to unbox this little bad boy tomorrow and post some pic's.  I am leaning towards keeping it, but.... I value both of your opinions and look forward to your honest feedback.  I can take the truth, so please tell me what you really think of it!


Great -- can't wait to see more pics of this little beauty.  If you haven't decided by then, perhaps, only if you want, also post comparison pics of your black mini.


----------



## Dextersmom

On the way to dinner with my square lambskin mini.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> On the way to dinner with my square lambskin mini.
> View attachment 3661615
> View attachment 3661616


You look lovely and your sq mini is so pretty!   Hope you had a great dinner.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Hi IM and Kendie!!  I am going to unbox this little bad boy tomorrow and post some pic's.  I am leaning towards keeping it, but.... I value both of your opinions and look forward to your honest feedback.  I can take the truth, so please tell me what you really think of it!


Ok, bring on "the show" dear woman! Although I'll just say in advance, it's probably going to be near impossible for me to suggest or hint at returning a C bag!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for dinner with my fuchsia camellia WOC.
> View attachment 3659197





Dextersmom said:


> Hey Kendie, sorry you had work on a Saturday!! Here she is.....my  new caviar silver mini.  I love the sheen on it and how sturdy the leather feels.
> View attachment 3661154
> View attachment 3661155
> View attachment 3661157





Dextersmom said:


> Here is the confession....when I went to Neiman Marcus to pick up my silver mini yesterday, I also fell in love with another bag.  This was completely unplanned and unexpected.  I wanted to think about it, but it had just arrived to the store an hour earlier and it is the only one that they are getting.  I decided to bring it home and think about it, because i didn't want to walk away and miss out on it.  It is a seasonal bag and it is called "Rock My Shoulder".  Here is what I love about it; it is in a thick and rugged calfskin, the chain is chunky and ruthenium, like a Boy bag, but it is not a Boy bag (I love Boys on others, but feel it looks too boxy on me).  It also has an edgy, cool vibe, kinda like Bal and a couple of Celine box bags I have tried on in the past.  It is also roomier than a mini and has an adjustable shoulder strap that I really like.  Here is a pic I took in the store as well as a pic from Chanel's website, that shows some details, though I chose the smaller  version.  It is still in the box in my closet, as I am going to think about it for a while.
> View attachment 3661219
> View attachment 3661220
> View attachment 3661221





Dextersmom said:


> On the way to dinner with my square lambskin mini.
> View attachment 3661615
> View attachment 3661616



Wow!!! [emoji7]So many beautiful bags and looks DM, major congrats!!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Follow me (take 2)



Beautiful pic, love that bag!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Wow!!! [emoji7]So many beautiful bags and looks DM, major congrats!!!!


Thank you, JB!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Ok, bring on "the show" dear woman! Although I'll just say in advance, it's probably going to be near impossible for me to suggest or hint at returning a C bag!!





Iamminda said:


> Great -- can't wait to see more pics of this little beauty.  If you haven't decided by then, perhaps, only if you want, also post comparison pics of your black mini.


Excellent idea!! 



Iamminda said:


> You look lovely and your sq mini is so pretty!   Hope you had a great dinner.


Thank you, my friend!


----------



## Dextersmom

Morning play time with new Rock My Shoulder, including some comparison shots with square and rectangular mini, as well as medium classic flap. It seems to have a unique shape all its own, though most closely resembles my medium flap, in terms of actual size and what it can hold.  Though not light as air, I also do not find it heavy. I am really liking the cool vibe of this bag, but please tell me your thoughts...thank you!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Morning play time with new Rock My Shoulder, including some comparison shots with square and rectangular mini, as well as medium classic flap. It seems to have a unique shape all its own, though most closely resembles my medium flap, in terms of actual size and what it can hold.  Though not light as air, I also do not find it heavy. I am really liking the cool vibe of this bag, but please tell me your thoughts...thank you!!
> View attachment 3662182
> View attachment 3662183
> View attachment 3662184
> View attachment 3662185
> View attachment 3662186
> View attachment 3662187
> View attachment 3662190
> View attachment 3662192
> View attachment 3662198
> View attachment 3662199


Looks cool and different, keep it!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Morning play time with new Rock My Shoulder, including some comparison shots with square and rectangular mini, as well as medium classic flap. It seems to have a unique shape all its own, though most closely resembles my medium flap, in terms of actual size and what it can hold.  Though not light as air, I also do not find it heavy. I am really liking the cool vibe of this bag, but please tell me your thoughts...thank you!!
> View attachment 3662182
> View attachment 3662183
> View attachment 3662184
> View attachment 3662185
> View attachment 3662186
> View attachment 3662187
> View attachment 3662190
> View attachment 3662192
> View attachment 3662198
> View attachment 3662199



You look wonderful wearing this one.  Your mod shots and comparison shots definitely sealed the deal -- I believe it should be a keeper.  Yesterday I had a hard time envisioning how this one is different from your mini.  And now it is obvious that this is a size that you don't have -- and is probably a very convenient size to have.  And although you said it most closely resembles your medium flap, it gives off a very different, cool (less dressy) vibe.  So I can see you getting a lot more use out of this one.  And I love the chunky chain.  The most important opinion is yours -- do you love it DM?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> Morning play time with new Rock My Shoulder, including some comparison shots with square and rectangular mini, as well as medium classic flap. It seems to have a unique shape all its own, though most closely resembles my medium flap, in terms of actual size and what it can hold.  Though not light as air, I also do not find it heavy. I am really liking the cool vibe of this bag, but please tell me your thoughts...thank you!!
> View attachment 3662182
> View attachment 3662183
> View attachment 3662184
> View attachment 3662185
> View attachment 3662186
> View attachment 3662187
> View attachment 3662190
> View attachment 3662192
> View attachment 3662198
> View attachment 3662199



I am no Chanel expert but I agree totally with what *Iamminda* and *ksuromax* said above. The shape and size of the bag suit you really well and the hardware is lovely, very sophisticated cool  Looks perfect with what you are wearing right there in the picture!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Morning play time with new Rock My Shoulder, including some comparison shots with square and rectangular mini, as well as medium classic flap. It seems to have a unique shape all its own, though most closely resembles my medium flap, in terms of actual size and what it can hold.  Though not light as air, I also do not find it heavy. I am really liking the cool vibe of this bag, but please tell me your thoughts...thank you!!
> View attachment 3662182
> View attachment 3662183
> View attachment 3662184
> View attachment 3662185
> View attachment 3662186
> View attachment 3662187
> View attachment 3662190
> View attachment 3662192
> View attachment 3662198
> View attachment 3662199


All i can say girlfriend is there is absolutely NOTHING that you CAN'T wear & not look AMAZING! Period! 
So I totally dig it....I love the chain (just like my pleated Boy bag)  Super chic! The ONLY thing I wonder about is having that shorter chain possibly making marks on the leather as it's laying on it...what do you think about that?
I'm w/ @Iamminda .....only YOU know what's best for our dearest DM & you will make right decision as you are 1 smart cookie!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> All i can say girlfriend is there is absolutely NOTHING that you CAN'T wear & not look AMAZING! Period!
> So I totally dig it....I love the chain (just like my pleated Boy bag)  Super chic! The ONLY thing I wonder about is having that shorter chain possibly making marks on the leather as it's laying on it...what do you think about that?
> I'm w/ @Iamminda .....only YOU know what's best for our dearest DM & you will make right decision as you are 1 smart cookie!


Good point K!   Maybe when not using while in dust bag, DM can lightly wrap that part of the chain in white gift tissue paper to protect the leather.  So this minimize the time it sits directly on top of the leather


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Good point K!   Maybe when not using while in dust bag, DM can lightly wrap that part of the chain in white gift tissue paper to protect the leather.  So this minimize the time it sits directly on top of the leather





ksuromax said:


> Looks cool and different, keep it!!!





Iamminda said:


> You look wonderful wearing this one.  Your mod shots and comparison shots definitely sealed the deal -- I believe it should be a keeper.  Yesterday I had a hard time envisioning how this one is different from your mini.  And now it is obvious that this is a size that you don't have -- and is probably a very convenient size to have.  And although you said it most closely resembles your medium flap, it gives off a very different, cool (less dressy) vibe.  So I can see you getting a lot more use out of this one.  And I love the chunky chain.  The most important opinion is yours -- do you love it DM?





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I am no Chanel expert but I agree totally with what *Iamminda* and *ksuromax* said above. The shape and size of the bag suit you really well and the hardware is lovely, very sophisticated cool  Looks perfect with what you are wearing right there in the picture!





Kendie26 said:


> All i can say girlfriend is there is absolutely NOTHING that you CAN'T wear & not look AMAZING! Period!
> So I totally dig it....I love the chain (just like my pleated Boy bag)  Super chic! The ONLY thing I wonder about is having that shorter chain possibly making marks on the leather as it's laying on it...what do you think about that?
> I'm w/ @Iamminda .....only YOU know what's best for our dearest DM & you will make right decision as you are 1 smart cookie!


Thank you all for your lovely, thoughtful comments and smart observations!!  I really appreciate it! The truth is that I really do love this bag and.... I have decided to keep it.  It is an edgy, cool bag; which is the thing I have aways loved about Balenciaga.  I think it is also functional and fun and not everyone will have it.  It did come with a lot of felt coverings, so I will be able to wrap the chain and protect the leather while not in use, which is great advice.  Thank you all so much, my friends!!  You are the BEST!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you all for your lovely, thoughtful comments and smart observations!!  I really appreciate it! The truth is that I really do love this bag and.... I have decided to keep it.  It is an edgy, cool bag; which is the thing I have aways loved about Balenciaga.  I think it is also functional and fun and not everyone will have it.  It did come with a lot of felt coverings, so I will be able to wrap the chain and protect the leather while not in use, which is great advice.  Thank you all so much, my friends!!  You are the BEST!


Bravo!! It IS definitely edgy & cool.! Congrats dear friend!


----------



## Kendie26

@Dextersmom ..^^^ahhh! My finger slipped again on my iPad....sorry! Last emoji was NOT supposed to be the "eek" emoji...it was meant to be the red cloud 9 right next to eek!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Congrats on this cool and edgy Chanel -- you rock it like no one else. Looking forward to seeing you wear it again in the near future


Dextersmom said:


> Thank you all for your lovely, thoughtful comments and smart observations!!  I really appreciate it! The truth is that I really do love this bag and.... I have decided to keep it.  It is an edgy, cool bag; which is the thing I have aways loved about Balenciaga.  I think it is also functional and fun and not everyone will have it.  It did come with a lot of felt coverings, so I will be able to wrap the chain and protect the leather while not in use, which is great advice.  Thank you all so much, my friends!!  You are the BEST!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this cool and edgy Chanel -- you rock it like no one else. Looking forward to seeing you wear it again in the near future





Kendie26 said:


> Bravo!! It IS definitely edgy & cool.! Congrats dear friend!





Kendie26 said:


> @Dextersmom ..^^^ahhh! My finger slipped again on my iPad....sorry! Last emoji was NOT supposed to be the "eek" emoji...it was meant to be the red cloud 9 right next to eek!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

BV cervo hobo in Peacock + Antic Gold lanyard + 2 necklaces 
and neon yellow Balenciaga bracelet


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo hobo in Peacock + Antic Gold lanyard + 2 necklaces
> and neon yellow Balenciaga bracelet


WOW look at THAT blue!!! It's astonishingly beautiful!!! It looks so cheerful paired w/ your yellows! And you know I'm a big fan of the necklaces!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> WOW look at THAT blue!!! It's astonishingly beautiful!!! It looks so cheerful paired w/ your yellows! And you know I'm a big fan of the necklaces!


 thank you, Darlin'


----------



## BPC

Dextersmom said:


> Morning play time with new Rock My Shoulder, including some comparison shots with square and rectangular mini, as well as medium classic flap. It seems to have a unique shape all its own, though most closely resembles my medium flap, in terms of actual size and what it can hold.  Though not light as air, I also do not find it heavy. I am really liking the cool vibe of this bag, but please tell me your thoughts...thank you!!
> View attachment 3662182
> View attachment 3662183
> View attachment 3662184
> View attachment 3662185
> View attachment 3662186
> View attachment 3662187
> View attachment 3662190
> View attachment 3662192
> View attachment 3662198
> View attachment 3662199



It looks perfect on you. Congrats.


----------



## BPC

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo hobo in Peacock + Antic Gold lanyard + 2 necklaces
> and neon yellow Balenciaga bracelet


love, love, love the Blue color. And pairing it with yellow makes it so summery and fun. Great choice.


----------



## Dextersmom

BPC said:


> It looks perfect on you. Congrats.


Thank you, BPC!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo hobo in Peacock + Antic Gold lanyard + 2 necklaces
> and neon yellow Balenciaga bracelet


Oh queen of color....I LOVE your blue and yellow pairings today!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo hobo in Peacock + Antic Gold lanyard + 2 necklaces
> and neon yellow Balenciaga bracelet


Love love this blue and it looks wonderful paired with this cheery yellow!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Morning play time with new Rock My Shoulder, including some comparison shots with square and rectangular mini, as well as medium classic flap. It seems to have a unique shape all its own, though most closely resembles my medium flap, in terms of actual size and what it can hold.  Though not light as air, I also do not find it heavy. I am really liking the cool vibe of this bag, but please tell me your thoughts...thank you!!
> View attachment 3662182
> View attachment 3662183
> View attachment 3662184
> View attachment 3662185
> View attachment 3662186
> View attachment 3662187
> View attachment 3662190
> View attachment 3662192
> View attachment 3662198
> View attachment 3662199



Absolutely stunning, a keeper for sure! [emoji7][emoji173]️Love your top too!


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo hobo in Peacock + Antic Gold lanyard + 2 necklaces
> and neon yellow Balenciaga bracelet



A prefect blue, so gorgeous! Love it with what you're wearing!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Absolutely stunning, a keeper for sure! [emoji7][emoji173]️Love your top too!


Thanks so much, JB!!


----------



## Kristal7788

Dextersmom said:


> Here is the confession....when I went to Neiman Marcus to pick up my silver mini yesterday, I also fell in love with another bag.  This was completely unplanned and unexpected.  I wanted to think about it, but it had just arrived to the store an hour earlier and it is the only one that they are getting.  I decided to bring it home and think about it, because i didn't want to walk away and miss out on it.  It is a seasonal bag and it is called "Rock My Shoulder".  Here is what I love about it; it is in a thick and rugged calfskin, the chain is chunky and ruthenium, like a Boy bag, but it is not a Boy bag (I love Boys on others, but feel it looks too boxy on me).  It also has an edgy, cool vibe, kinda like Bal and a couple of Celine box bags I have tried on in the past.  It is also roomier than a mini and has an adjustable shoulder strap that I really like.  Here is a pic I took in the store as well as a pic from Chanel's website, that shows some details, though I chose the smaller  version.  It is still in the box in my closet, as I am going to think about it for a while.
> View attachment 3661219
> View attachment 3661220
> View attachment 3661221



I was debating to get this when my SA showed me this Rock My Shoulder purse right after I purchased the Chevron squared mini. The calfskin texture on this purse seemed to be more durable then the chevron squared lambskin. But I dislike the chain as it gets heavy especially there's this one piece of chain dropping in the front flap. This is just my opinion [emoji28]. So I passed this one up too feeling it's too heavy for me. 

But overall this is a gorgeous bag it's just maybe not for me.


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> love, love, love the Blue color. And pairing it with yellow makes it so summery and fun. Great choice.





Dextersmom said:


> Oh queen of color....I LOVE your blue and yellow pairings today!!





Iamminda said:


> Love love this blue and it looks wonderful paired with this cheery yellow!!





Jaidybug said:


> A prefect blue, so gorgeous! Love it with what you're wearing!


thank you, my dearest friends!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kristal7788 said:


> I was debating to get this when my SA showed me this Rock My Shoulder purse right after I purchased the Chevron squared mini. The calfskin texture on this purse seemed to be more durable then the chevron squared lambskin. But I dislike the chain as it gets heavy especially there's this one piece of chain dropping in the front flap. This is just my opinion [emoji28]. So I passed this one up too feeling it's too heavy for me.
> 
> But overall this is a gorgeous bag it's just maybe not for me.


Yes, I definitely understand. We all have to find what works for us.


----------



## Jaidybug

Purchased a pre loved LV Olympe Nimbus GM in Anthracite, it is in mint condition. Not sure that I love it though, the plaque placement is bugging my OCD and not sure if I'm loving the handle. Need to think it over if it's a keeper or not. Opinions welcome[emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Purchased a pre loved LV Olympe Nimbus GM in Anthracite, it is in mint condition. Not sure that I love it though, the plaque placement is bugging my OCD and not sure if I'm loving the handle. Need to think it over if it's a keeper or not. Opinions welcome[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664127


Hi Jaidybug!!   The leather looks so soft and lovely on this beauty.  I personally like the look of the braided handle....it reminds me of some Miu Miu bags I have seen and admired.  The plate is somewhat large and in an odd (not the middle) place.  I wonder if you would get used to it with use.....hm, that might bother me as well.  I guess you could keep that side against your body?  It is a difficult decision and I wish you luck!!


----------



## Iamminda

Jaidybug said:


> Purchased a pre loved LV Olympe Nimbus GM in Anthracite, it is in mint condition. Not sure that I love it though, the plaque placement is bugging my OCD and not sure if I'm loving the handle. Need to think it over if it's a keeper or not. Opinions welcome[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664127



Great color JB!  And mint condition is hard to find!  I don't know about the plaque -- I would prefer it to be centered or no plaque (it doesn't look bad at all but if I had a choice).  The braided handle is fine (I like it better than the smaller braided handle of the more recent Luna which reminded some of intestines).   Good luck deciding and let us know.


----------



## ksuromax

Jaidybug said:


> Purchased a pre loved LV Olympe Nimbus GM in Anthracite, it is in mint condition. Not sure that I love it though, the plaque placement is bugging my OCD and not sure if I'm loving the handle. Need to think it over if it's a keeper or not. Opinions welcome[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664127


The style is hobo, which i love to bits, but the bag itself gives me mixed feeling. I think, i know why you need to think over it. It has a bit of "too much" on everything, overloaded with details, i'd say.
It has logos all over the body of the bag, which is well enough alone to decorate the bag, but there's also a plaque, plus it is in the not-so-perfect place.... does it pop out? Will it be catching your hair/scarf/fringes, etc?
And on top of that the handle is a tad too big for the size of the bag, imho.
I love braided handles, but this one looks just a tiny bit too big, no???
Sorry if i am saying too much... go with your feeling and don't settle if you are not absolutely happy!!
Wishing you to take a wise decision


----------



## BPC

Jaidybug said:


> Purchased a pre loved LV Olympe Nimbus GM in Anthracite, it is in mint condition. Not sure that I love it though, the plaque placement is bugging my OCD and not sure if I'm loving the handle. Need to think it over if it's a keeper or not. Opinions welcome[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664127


I love the color. But I agree about the plaque placement, it's too big to be off to the side like that. 
 I also don't love the handles. I feel like they compete with the body of the bag- just too much.


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Hi Jaidybug!!   The leather looks so soft and lovely on this beauty.  I personally like the look of the braided handle....it reminds me of some Miu Miu bags I have seen and admired.  The plate is somewhat large and in an odd (not the middle) place.  I wonder if you would get used to it with use.....hm, that might bother me as well.  I guess you could keep that side against your body?  It is a difficult decision and I wish you luck!!





Iamminda said:


> Great color JB!  And mint condition is hard to find!  I don't know about the plaque -- I would prefer it to be centered or no plaque (it doesn't look bad at all but if I had a choice).  The braided handle is fine (I like it better than the smaller braided handle of the more recent Luna which reminded some of intestines).   Good luck deciding and let us know.





ksuromax said:


> The style is hobo, which i love to bits, but the bag itself gives me mixed feeling. I think, i know why you need to think over it. It has a bit of "too much" on everything, overloaded with details, i'd say.
> It has logos all over the body of the bag, which is well enough alone to decorate the bag, but there's also a plaque, plus it is in the not-so-perfect place.... does it pop out? Will it be catching your hair/scarf/fringes, etc?
> And on top of that the handle is a tad too big for the size of the bag, imho.
> I love braided handles, but this one looks just a tiny bit too big, no???
> Sorry if i am saying too much... go with your feeling and don't settle if you are not absolutely happy!!
> Wishing you to take a wise decision





BPC said:


> I love the color. But I agree about the plaque placement, it's too big to be off to the side like that.
> I also don't love the handles. I feel like they compete with the body of the bag- just too much.



Thanks for your help and opinions DM, IM, K and BPC! The leather is so soft and amazing on this bag, but I do have mixed feelings about the rest of the bag. It is good to know that I'm not alone in thinking the plaque placement looks off...DM I tried wearing the bag with the plaque facing me instead of out, but the bag looked and felt wrong to me being worn that way. Ksuromax, the plaque is held by tiny screws so I don't think I could take it off without leaving holes. And while there are mixed feeling about the handle I'm not sure that I love it. BPC I agree that the handle does look too big on the bag. IM you cracked with up with that intestines comment [emoji23] I was thinking it reminded me of sausages for some reason [emoji1]I'm leaning towards not keeping it but going to think it over until I'm 100% sure.


----------



## ksuromax

Jaidybug said:


> Thanks for your help and opinions DM, IM, K and BPC! The leather is so soft and amazing on this bag, but I do have mixed feelings about the rest of the bag. It is good to know that I'm not alone in thinking the plaque placement looks off...DM I tried wearing the bag with the plaque facing me instead of out, but the bag looked and felt wrong to me being worn that way. Ksuromax, the plaque is held by tiny screws so I don't think I could take it off without leaving holes. And while there are mixed feeling about the handle I'm not sure that I love it. BPC I agree that the handle does look too big on the bag. IM you cracked with up with that intestines comment [emoji23] I was thinking it reminded me of sausages for some reason [emoji1]I'm leaning towards not keeping it but going to think it over until I'm 100% sure.


Sleep on this and have a fresh sight tomorrow, see how you feel it on the shoulder and if the plaque catches loose hair/fringe/loops...
Good luck deciding!


----------



## Kendie26

Jaidybug said:


> Purchased a pre loved LV Olympe Nimbus GM in Anthracite, it is in mint condition. Not sure that I love it though, the plaque placement is bugging my OCD and not sure if I'm loving the handle. Need to think it over if it's a keeper or not. Opinions welcome[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664127


I love both the color & the handle! I'm not all that familiar w/ LV so I don't know the style or how they place tags/plaques but I think you should be happy w/ it.  I adore you for saying "my OCD"....hey, who doesn't have some of that? I'm sure after you let it sit a while & mull it over you will make the perfect decision! Best of luck dearest JB!


----------



## Kendie26

So my dearest Bal friends, I'm posting my Celine Tri Fold bag today....some of you may recall i got it months ago & I can't express how much i love it. I know Celine has it's Lovers & well, you know, NON lovers/fans! I rarely see Celine posted here in this thread so I wanted to give some props to Celine today. This is 1 of my main 3 daily work totes & I couldn't be happier with it. It has 3 sections (2 outer open pockets) & large center zip section w/ slip pockets etc & beautiful suede lining. Their quality is top notch.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> So my dearest Bal friends, I'm posting my Celine Tri Fold bag today....some of you may recall i got it months ago & I can't express how much i love it. I know Celine has it's Lovers & well, you know, NON lovers/fans! I rarely see Celine posted here in this thread so I wanted to give some props to Celine today. This is 1 of my main 3 daily work totes & I couldn't be happier with it. It has 3 sections (2 outer open pockets) & large center zip section w/ slip pockets etc & beautiful suede lining. Their quality is top notch.


Oh I like this tote!  I totally don't remember it (blame it on my aging memory bank!).   I also like your dress a lot.   Looking forward to seeing your other totes (or maybe a new one?).


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> So my dearest Bal friends, I'm posting my Celine Tri Fold bag today....some of you may recall i got it months ago & I can't express how much i love it. I know Celine has it's Lovers & well, you know, NON lovers/fans! I rarely see Celine posted here in this thread so I wanted to give some props to Celine today. This is 1 of my main 3 daily work totes & I couldn't be happier with it. It has 3 sections (2 outer open pockets) & large center zip section w/ slip pockets etc & beautiful suede lining. Their quality is top notch.


It looks gorgeous and functional, my friend!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my new silver mini.


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> I love both the color & the handle! I'm not all that familiar w/ LV so I don't know the style or how they place tags/plaques but I think you should be happy w/ it.  I adore you for saying "my OCD"....hey, who doesn't have some of that? I'm sure after you let it sit a while & mull it over you will make the perfect decision! Best of luck dearest JB!


Thanks Kendie! I am such a symmetrical fanatic that the off to one side plaque is irking me lol. But I'm going to give it serious thought before ruling out since the leather is amazing and it is a rare find[emoji4]


Kendie26 said:


> So my dearest Bal friends, I'm posting my Celine Tri Fold bag today....some of you may recall i got it months ago & I can't express how much i love it. I know Celine has it's Lovers & well, you know, NON lovers/fans! I rarely see Celine posted here in this thread so I wanted to give some props to Celine today. This is 1 of my main 3 daily work totes & I couldn't be happier with it. It has 3 sections (2 outer open pockets) & large center zip section w/ slip pockets etc & beautiful suede lining. Their quality is top notch.


Truly stunning! Love the bag and your outfit!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Oh I like this tote!  I totally don't remember it (blame it on my aging memory bank!).   I also like your dress a lot.   Looking forward to seeing your other totes (or maybe a new one?).





Dextersmom said:


> It looks gorgeous and functional, my friend!!





Jaidybug said:


> Thanks Kendie! I am such a symmetrical fanatic that the off to one side plaque is irking me lol. But I'm going to give it serious thought before ruling out since the leather is amazing and it is a rare find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truly stunning! Love the bag and your outfit!


Many Thanks dearest Sweeties!! 
Love the subtle "enabling" statement iamminda!
Jaidybug~I'm usually always very "symmetrical" w/ most things as well so I totally get it. I'm guessing it may be out of the question or pretty difficult but I wonder if there's any way possible that the tag could be moved to the center or removed altogether? Just a silly thought!
DM-ahhhh that magnificent silver mini....looks so perfect on you!! That might be 1 of my fave's of yours!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new silver mini.
> View attachment 3664763


Gorgeous mini!   Also love that tank!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous mini!   Also love that tank!





Kendie26 said:


> Many Thanks dearest Sweeties!!
> Love the subtle "enabling" statement iamminda!
> Jaidybug~I'm usually always very "symmetrical" w/ most things as well so I totally get it. I'm guessing it may be out of the question or pretty difficult but I wonder if there's any way possible that the tag could be moved to the center or removed altogether? Just a silly thought!
> DM-ahhhh that magnificent silver mini....looks so perfect on you!! That might be 1 of my fave's of yours!


Thank you, my friends!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new silver mini.
> View attachment 3664763


How lovely!!!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> So my dearest Bal friends, I'm posting my Celine Tri Fold bag today....some of you may recall i got it months ago & I can't express how much i love it. I know Celine has it's Lovers & well, you know, NON lovers/fans! I rarely see Celine posted here in this thread so I wanted to give some props to Celine today. This is 1 of my main 3 daily work totes & I couldn't be happier with it. It has 3 sections (2 outer open pockets) & large center zip section w/ slip pockets etc & beautiful suede lining. Their quality is top notch.


Lovely look and really great work bag!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> How lovely!!!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Jaidybug said:


> Purchased a pre loved LV Olympe Nimbus GM in Anthracite, it is in mint condition. Not sure that I love it though, the plaque placement is bugging my OCD and not sure if I'm loving the handle. Need to think it over if it's a keeper or not. Opinions welcome[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664127


I get both of your points. How about a pic with stuff in it? Maybe the plaque will look less offside?


----------



## BPC

Kendie26 said:


> So my dearest Bal friends, I'm posting my Celine Tri Fold bag today....some of you may recall i got it months ago & I can't express how much i love it. I know Celine has it's Lovers & well, you know, NON lovers/fans! I rarely see Celine posted here in this thread so I wanted to give some props to Celine today. This is 1 of my main 3 daily work totes & I couldn't be happier with it. It has 3 sections (2 outer open pockets) & large center zip section w/ slip pockets etc & beautiful suede lining. Their quality is top notch.



Love this look. 
Celine makes beautiful top quality bags. At one point, I was considering the x-body trio.


----------



## BPC

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new silver mini.
> View attachment 3664763


Great look! So summery!


----------



## ksuromax

BV messenger in plume leather with karung details and BV slipons in Barolo, plus H KDE and Gucci belt in matching colour


----------



## Dextersmom

BPC said:


> Great look! So summery!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV messenger in plume leather with karung details and BV slipons in Barolo, plus H KDE and Gucci belt in matching colour


Beautiful look, K....and who is your little love rubbing up against you???  What a darling kitty!


----------



## BPC

ksuromax said:


> BV messenger in plume leather with karung details and BV slipons in Barolo, plus H KDE and Gucci belt in matching colour


you look awesome. love the bag color.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV messenger in plume leather with karung details and BV slipons in Barolo, plus H KDE and Gucci belt in matching colour



Love this whole look!   Awesome messenger bag!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful look, K....and who is your little love rubbing up against you???  What a darling kitty!


Thank you!  
It's stray one, living in the garden, i feed her, thus love 
We resqued another kitty again today... 
Long story short - it tried to hide in my DH's car right on the way (he stopped at the red traffic light) and was scared to death!!!


BPC said:


> you look awesome. love the bag color.


Thank you, Darling!


----------



## ksuromax

It's jet black, female and very loud!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Love this whole look!   Awesome messenger bag!


Thank you, Sweetie


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV messenger in plume leather with karung details and BV slipons in Barolo, plus H KDE and Gucci belt in matching colour


You always look so cool but I'm taken with your sweet kitty in this pic! I remember when you found him (or her?)


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> It's jet black, female and very loud!!!


OOMMMGGG I didn't see this pic at same time I just saw your mod w/ white/brown kitty....is this a newbie joining you?! How precious!!!! LOVE!!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

muchstuff said:


> I get both of your points. How about a pic with stuff in it? Maybe the plaque will look less offside?



Thanks for the idea muchstuff, I tried it out and unfortunately it didn't make much difference. I don't think I'll be keeping it, but I'm sure I'll find something else I do love at some point[emoji4]


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> BV messenger in plume leather with karung details and BV slipons in Barolo, plus H KDE and Gucci belt in matching colour





ksuromax said:


> It's jet black, female and very loud!!!



Gorgeous bag, cute kitties!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Spent the day in Laguna with my black lambskin mini (with gold Balenciaga sandals and new Ella Moss cami) .


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Spent the day in Laguna with my black lambskin mini (with gold Balenciaga sandals and new Ella Moss cami) .
> View attachment 3665820
> View attachment 3665821



Absolutely beautiful look!  Love that cami -- you have a knack for finding the cutest tanks/camis!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Absolutely beautiful look!  Love that cami -- you have a knack for finding the cutest tanks/camis!!!


Thank you so much, IM!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Spent the day in Laguna with my black lambskin mini (with gold Balenciaga sandals and new Ella Moss cami) .
> View attachment 3665820
> View attachment 3665821



Beautiful look today DM, your bag is stunning [emoji173]️


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> You always look so cool but I'm taken with your sweet kitty in this pic! I remember when you found him (or her?)


Thank you 
this is a stray one, but i feed them all, thus they all love me


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> OOMMMGGG I didn't see this pic at same time I just saw your mod w/ white/brown kitty....is this a newbie joining you?! How precious!!!! LOVE!!!!


I am afraid we had no choice  
she was hiding in a car, somewhere between the engine and other parts, and the owner had no clue she was there, so when he started moving she got scared to death!! As soon as the car stopped, at the red light, she rushed out like mad, and "flew" in my DH's car, he was standing behind that car. DH came out to check, he saw it hid between the engine parts again, but he could not get hold of it, he had to drive slowly to school and at the parking he finally reached to it and pulled the kitty out, his arms are all scratched and T is completely soiled, but kitty travelled safe and sound and now she is a new family member, Fiesta


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Spent the day in Laguna with my black lambskin mini (with gold Balenciaga sandals and new Ella Moss cami) .
> View attachment 3665820
> View attachment 3665821


Lovely look, and absolutely adorable cami!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> I am afraid we had no choice
> she was hiding in a car, somewhere between the engine and other parts, and the owner had no clue she was there, so when he started moving she got scared to death!! As soon as the car stopped, at the red light, she rushed out like mad, and "flew" in my DH's car, he was standing behind that car. DH came out to check, he saw it hid between the engine parts again, but he could not get hold of it, he had to drive slowly to school and at the parking he finally reached to it and pulled the kitty out, his arms are all scratched and T is completely soiled, but kitty travelled safe and sound and now she is a new family member, Fiesta


Oh my goodness!!! That is 1 extra lucky kitty!! So glad you guys saved her.....she's so pretty & look at those eyes. You have a lovely big heart ksuromax!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Spent the day in Laguna with my black lambskin mini (with gold Balenciaga sandals and new Ella Moss cami) .
> View attachment 3665820
> View attachment 3665821


LOVE it all DM....minibag, outfit, sandals(I WANT!!), the view.....oh & I even spot your green smoothie!! My DH actually asked me the other day, "when are you going to start making us those smoothie concoctions again that your purse forum friend taught you?!"


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Oh my goodness!!! That is 1 extra lucky kitty!! So glad you guys saved her.....she's so pretty & look at those eyes. You have a lovely big heart ksuromax!!


you are too kind, my sweet friend


----------



## rx4dsoul

ksuromax said:


> It's jet black, female and very loud!!!


Adorable! [emoji11]


----------



## BPC

Dextersmom said:


> Spent the day in Laguna with my black lambskin mini (with gold Balenciaga sandals and new Ella Moss cami) .
> View attachment 3665820
> View attachment 3665821



So jealous, wish I was there.


----------



## Dextersmom

BPC said:


> So jealous, wish I was there.


Wish you could have been there. 


ksuromax said:


> Lovely look, and absolutely adorable cami!!!


Thanks, my friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> LOVE it all DM....minibag, outfit, sandals(I WANT!!), the view.....oh & I even spot your green smoothie!! My DH actually asked me the other day, "when are you going to start making us those smoothie concoctions again that your purse forum friend taught you?!"


Thank you, Kendie!! Green smoothies for life!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful look today DM, your bag is stunning [emoji173]️


Thank you, sweet JB!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading to a wedding on the beach (will switch to crystal flip flops once we hit the sand) with my red lambskin WOC.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to a wedding on the beach (will switch to crystal flip flops once we hit the sand) with my red lambskin WOC.
> View attachment 3666555
> View attachment 3666556


Bella!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to a wedding on the beach (will switch to crystal flip flops once we hit the sand) with my red lambskin WOC.
> View attachment 3666555
> View attachment 3666556


I second what ksuromax said!   You look so pretty!  I have never been to a wedding on the beach before -- how fun!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to a wedding on the beach (will switch to crystal flip flops once we hit the sand) with my red lambskin WOC.
> View attachment 3666555
> View attachment 3666556



Love your dress and bag, you look absolutely beautiful DM!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to a wedding on the beach (will switch to crystal flip flops once we hit the sand) with my red lambskin WOC.
> View attachment 3666555
> View attachment 3666556


SUPERB!!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to a wedding on the beach (will switch to crystal flip flops once we hit the sand) with my red lambskin WOC.
> View attachment 3666555
> View attachment 3666556


So adorable, DM and I really like your gold sandals!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Spent the day in Laguna with my black lambskin mini (with gold Balenciaga sandals and new Ella Moss cami) .
> View attachment 3665820
> View attachment 3665821


Absolutely gorgeous!!!! Your Chanel mini is TDF, seriously!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!!! Your Chanel mini is TDF, seriously!!!





ksuromax said:


> Bella!!!!





Iamminda said:


> I second what ksuromax said!   You look so pretty!  I have never been to a wedding on the beach before -- how fun!





Jaidybug said:


> Love your dress and bag, you look absolutely beautiful DM!





Kendie26 said:


> SUPERB!!!!!





Auvina15 said:


> So adorable, DM and I really like your gold sandals!!!!


You are all so wonderful and kind!!  Thank you all, my lovely Bal friends!


----------



## Dextersmom

My second to last beauty has arrived.  The beauty and sheen of this bag does not come through in pictures, imo.  It is so much prettier in person.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> My second to last beauty has arrived.  The beauty and sheen of this bag does not come through in pictures, imo.  It is so much prettier in person.
> View attachment 3667546



Can't wait DM!


----------



## Dextersmom

Here she is....my metallic dark charcoal caviar mini with aged ruthenium hardware.  I took some side by side shots with my black lambskin mini with shiny rhw for comparison.  This bag is truly beautiful in the sunlight and is also so sturdy and carefree and will be perfect for traveling, errands, rainy days, and just whenever.


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Here she is....my metallic dark charcoal caviar mini with aged ruthenium hardware.  I took some side by side shots with my black lambskin mini with shiny rhw for comparison.  This bag is truly beautiful in the sunlight and is also so sturdy and carefree and will be perfect for traveling, errands, rainy days, and just whenever.
> View attachment 3667634
> View attachment 3667636
> View attachment 3667637
> View attachment 3667638
> View attachment 3667641



What a beauty![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]love the metallic sheen, perfection! Congrats DM!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Here she is....my metallic dark charcoal caviar mini with aged ruthenium hardware.  I took some side by side shots with my black lambskin mini with shiny rhw for comparison.  This bag is truly beautiful in the sunlight and is also so sturdy and carefree and will be perfect for traveling, errands, rainy days, and just whenever.
> View attachment 3667634
> View attachment 3667636
> View attachment 3667637
> View attachment 3667638
> View attachment 3667641


Another beauty!  Looking forward to more pics of this newbie in sunlight.   Love all your new additions -- your C collection is totally droolworthy!    I love your OOTD -- the color of your tank is absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Another beauty!  Looking forward to more pics of this newbie in sunlight.   Love all your new additions -- your C collection is totally droolworthy!    I love your OOTD -- the color of your tank is absolutely beautiful!!!





Jaidybug said:


> What a beauty![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]love the metallic sheen, perfection! Congrats DM!


Thank you both, my sweet friends!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Here she is....my metallic dark charcoal caviar mini with aged ruthenium hardware.  I took some side by side shots with my black lambskin mini with shiny rhw for comparison.  This bag is truly beautiful in the sunlight and is also so sturdy and carefree and will be perfect for traveling, errands, rainy days, and just whenever.
> View attachment 3667634
> View attachment 3667636
> View attachment 3667637
> View attachment 3667638
> View attachment 3667641


Congrats AGAIN DM!!!! I do love the charcoal color!! So wow, 2nd to last means 1 more on its way!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Here she is....my metallic dark charcoal caviar mini with aged ruthenium hardware.  I took some side by side shots with my black lambskin mini with shiny rhw for comparison.  This bag is truly beautiful in the sunlight and is also so sturdy and carefree and will be perfect for traveling, errands, rainy days, and just whenever.
> View attachment 3667634
> View attachment 3667636
> View attachment 3667637
> View attachment 3667638
> View attachment 3667641


Congrats, Dear DM! Wear it in the best of health and luck!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Congrats, Dear DM! Wear it in the best of health and luck!





Kendie26 said:


> Congrats AGAIN DM!!!! I do love the charcoal color!! So wow, 2nd to last means 1 more on its way!


Thank you both so much!!  Just waiting now for my metallic dark purple card/coin case to arrive.....as well as the bills for these lovelies (sobering thought).


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my new Rock my Shoulder flap.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new Rock my Shoulder flap.
> View attachment 3668654
> View attachment 3668655


You really know how to rock this Rock My Shoulder bag (love the chunky chain) -- looks fantastic with your white outfit.   Are those new sandals?  Cute!   Glad you are enjoying this gorgeous newbie.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> Here she is....my metallic dark charcoal caviar mini with aged ruthenium hardware.  I took some side by side shots with my black lambskin mini with shiny rhw for comparison.  This bag is truly beautiful in the sunlight and is also so sturdy and carefree and will be perfect for traveling, errands, rainy days, and just whenever.
> View attachment 3667634
> View attachment 3667636
> View attachment 3667637
> View attachment 3667638
> View attachment 3667641



You look lovely as always, whatever bag you use, and I love how your idea of a bag for errands and rainy days is quite different from mine, which would probably be an old Envirosax  I wish you lots of spark joy with all your recent Chanel beauties 


Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new Rock my Shoulder flap.
> View attachment 3668654
> View attachment 3668655



Another outfit "knockin' it out of the park" *Dextersmom*! Beautiful perfect combination of white and black  This Chanel bag of yours and *Kendie26*'s Reissue (it's probably Reissue*s*  but the latest one anyway) are making me go: "Hmmm, maybe I need a Chanel too? Just a little one!" 

Your "going to a wedding on the beach" out fit was also lovely!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new Rock my Shoulder flap.
> View attachment 3668654
> View attachment 3668655


Lookin mighty FANTASTIC!! Love this bag on you & against all white.....WOWOWOWOWOW! Snap girlfriend!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Lookin mighty FANTASTIC!! Love this bag on you & against all white.....WOWOWOWOWOW! Snap girlfriend!


Thank you so much, my friend!! 


Iamminda said:


> You really know how to rock this Rock My Shoulder bag (love the chunky chain) -- looks fantastic with your white outfit.   Are those new sandals?  Cute!   Glad you are enjoying this gorgeous newbie.


Thank you, IM! I have had these Sam Edelman sandals for a couple of years now. 



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You look lovely as always, whatever bag you use, and I love how your idea of a bag for errands and rainy days is quite different from mine, which would probably be an old Envirosax  I wish you lots of spark joy with all your recent Chanel beauties
> 
> 
> Another outfit "knockin' it out of the park" *Dextersmom*! Beautiful perfect combination of white and black  This Chanel bag of yours and *Kendie26*'s Reissue (it's probably Reissue*s*  but the latest one anyway) are making me go: "Hmmm, maybe I need a Chanel too? Just a little one!"
> 
> Your "going to a wedding on the beach" out fit was also lovely!


Thank you so much, SomethingGoodCanWork!!!  I know I have issues....but a nice bag just makes me feel better, no what I am doing; grocery shopping, car wash, signing tax documents, whatever.  You might need a little Chanel in your life, now that you mention it.  No pressure, though.  It seems to bring a little something special and elevate any outfit or event, imho.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new Rock my Shoulder flap.
> View attachment 3668654
> View attachment 3668655


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Here she is....my metallic dark charcoal caviar mini with aged ruthenium hardware.  I took some side by side shots with my black lambskin mini with shiny rhw for comparison.  This bag is truly beautiful in the sunlight and is also so sturdy and carefree and will be perfect for traveling, errands, rainy days, and just whenever.
> View attachment 3667634
> View attachment 3667636
> View attachment 3667637
> View attachment 3667638
> View attachment 3667641


What a perfect piece, Dextersmom!!! The color is so gorgeous and very neutral, love love it... And it looks so darling on you!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new Rock my Shoulder flap.
> View attachment 3668654
> View attachment 3668655


Wow you rock, my friend... I really love it!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Wow you rock, my friend... I really love it!!!





ksuromax said:


> Gorgeous!!!





Auvina15 said:


> What a perfect piece, Dextersmom!!! The color is so gorgeous and very neutral, love love it... And it looks so darling on you!!!


Thank you both so much!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much, my friend!!
> 
> Thank you, IM! I have had these Sam Edelman sandals for a couple of years now.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, SomethingGoodCanWork!!!  I know I have issues....but a nice bag just makes me feel better, no what I am doing; grocery shopping, car wash, signing tax documents, whatever.  You might need a little Chanel in your life, now that you mention it.  No pressure, though.  It seems to bring a little something special and elevate any outfit or event, imho.



Then we all have issues  And what I meant with my errand bag remark is that you are an inspiration that I can do well to take a lesson or more from


----------



## Dextersmom

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Then we all have issues  And what I meant with my errand bag remark is that you are an inspiration that I can do well to take a lesson or more from


----------



## Kendie26

Happy [emoji214] Easter [emoji235]to all the Bal lovelies that celebrate the holiday![emoji8] Almost chose my Bal pink mini Papier but this mini came to mind First as I seem to think of it more for special occasions. Hope you all had lovely weekend!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Happy [emoji214] Easter [emoji235]to all the Bal lovelies that celebrate the holiday![emoji8] Almost chose my Bal pink mini Papier but this mini came to mind First as I seem to think of it more for special occasions. Hope you all had lovely weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669664
> View attachment 3669665


Happy Easter dear K!  Lovely choice in the pink mini (and yellow cardholder/wallet and pretty dress).  Love this soft pink!   Hope you are having a great Easter.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Happy Easter dear K!  Lovely choice in the pink mini (and yellow cardholder/wallet and pretty dress).  Love this soft pink!   Hope you are having a great Easter.


Thank you my friend &hoping your day/weekend is also fun & relaxing!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Happy [emoji214] Easter [emoji235]to all the Bal lovelies that celebrate the holiday![emoji8] Almost chose my Bal pink mini Papier but this mini came to mind First as I seem to think of it more for special occasions. Hope you all had lovely weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669664
> View attachment 3669665


Beautiful Easter colors, my friend!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Took my fuchsia camellia WOC to brunch today.  Happy Easter, friends!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Took my fuchsia camellia WOC to brunch today.  Happy Easter, friends!
> View attachment 3669690
> View attachment 3669691
> View attachment 3669693


You look beautiful DM!!!!   Happy Easter to you


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Took my fuchsia camellia WOC to brunch today.  Happy Easter, friends!
> View attachment 3669690
> View attachment 3669691
> View attachment 3669693


So elegant & pretty...Happy Easter DM!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> So elegant & pretty...Happy Easter DM!!





Iamminda said:


> You look beautiful DM!!!!   Happy Easter to you


Thank you both, my dear friends and wishing you a beautiful Easter.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Happy [emoji214] Easter [emoji235]to all the Bal lovelies that celebrate the holiday![emoji8] Almost chose my Bal pink mini Papier but this mini came to mind First as I seem to think of it more for special occasions. Hope you all had lovely weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669664
> View attachment 3669665


happy Easter, Dearest K!! 
lovely choice, very appropriate colour way for the Easter, your CCC looks like an egg yolk!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Took my fuchsia camellia WOC to brunch today.  Happy Easter, friends!
> View attachment 3669690
> View attachment 3669691
> View attachment 3669693


treat for the eyes! Happy Easter, Dearest DM!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> happy Easter, Dearest K!!
> lovely choice, very appropriate colour way for the Easter, your CCC looks like an egg yolk!


Ha! I suppose that cc card case does indeed look like egg yolk! Too funny!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Happy [emoji214] Easter [emoji235]to all the Bal lovelies that celebrate the holiday![emoji8] Almost chose my Bal pink mini Papier but this mini came to mind First as I seem to think of it more for special occasions. Hope you all had lovely weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669664
> View attachment 3669665


Those are lovely soft colours  Like Easter sweets/candy colours


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Those are lovely soft colours  Like Easter sweets/candy colours


Thank you kindly SGCW!! I do have an extra soft spot for pinks in this shade. Hope all is wonderful in your world these days!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Large Veneta in Toscana plus TOD's pumps


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV Large Veneta in Toscana plus TOD's pumps


Looking marvelous as always dear! Love any & all shades of brown so i love this color!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Looking marvelous as always dear! Love any & all shades of brown so i love this color!


thank you


----------



## BPC

Been very busy since last week so haven't had much of a chance to post.
I did look over the last few pages of this thread and saw some great outfits and bags. You ladies rock!

Hope everyone had a wonderful holiday- and I'm  looking forward to reading everything I've missed!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Large Veneta in Toscana plus TOD's pumps


Beautiful brown!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful brown!


Thank you


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> Happy [emoji214] Easter [emoji235]to all the Bal lovelies that celebrate the holiday![emoji8] Almost chose my Bal pink mini Papier but this mini came to mind First as I seem to think of it more for special occasions. Hope you all had lovely weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669664
> View attachment 3669665



Stunning! Love both!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Took my fuchsia camellia WOC to brunch today.  Happy Easter, friends!
> View attachment 3669690
> View attachment 3669691
> View attachment 3669693



Love the whole ensemble, your WOC is gorgeous! And yummy brunch!


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> BV Large Veneta in Toscana plus TOD's pumps



Gorgeous! [emoji173]️


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Love the whole ensemble, your WOC is gorgeous! And yummy brunch!





ksuromax said:


> treat for the eyes! Happy Easter, Dearest DM!!


Thank you, my friends!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV Large Veneta in Toscana plus TOD's pumps


Lovely look!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Taking out my new metallic dark charcoal caviar mini.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Taking out my new metallic dark charcoal caviar mini.
> View attachment 3671307


Love it & great outfit as always! Would you PLEASE look "bad" for once....or maybe just half-way bad?!! TEhehehehekisses


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> Taking out my new metallic dark charcoal caviar mini.
> View attachment 3671307


Perfectly matched 


Kendie26 said:


> Love it & great outfit as always! Would you PLEASE look "bad" for once....or maybe just half-way bad?!! TEhehehehekisses


Very funny comment


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Perfectly matched
> 
> Very funny comment


I couldn't help myself....that's what came to mind SGCW!! Hopefully DM won't be mad at me


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Taking out my new metallic dark charcoal caviar mini.
> View attachment 3671307


Beautiful new mini and lovely outfit DM!   I love to see your outfits


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Love it & great outfit as always! Would you PLEASE look "bad" for once....or maybe just half-way bad?!! TEhehehehekisses


Impossible task for DM!!   Halfway bad (or more) is my norm  (ok half joking).


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Impossible task for DM!!   Halfway bad (or more) is my norm  (ok half joking).





Kendie26 said:


> Love it & great outfit as always! Would you PLEASE look "bad" for once....or maybe just half-way bad?!! TEhehehehekisses





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Perfectly matched
> 
> Very funny comment





Kendie26 said:


> I couldn't help myself....that's what came to mind SGCW!! Hopefully DM won't be mad at me





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful new mini and lovely outfit DM!   I love to see your outfits


You guys are all so sweet and funny!!!  Thank you for your wonderful comments, as always!! I adore you, my friends!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> You guys are all so sweet and funny!!!  Thank you for your wonderful comments, as always!! I adore you, my friends!



We all absolutely adore you too.  As you know, Kendie and I are co-president of your fan club!!!   I find it more enjoyable to be in your fan club than Keith Urban's fan club (I mean it.  THAT says a lot!!!).


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> We all absolutely adore you too.  As you know, Kendie and I are co-president of your fan club!!!   I find it more enjoyable to be in your fan club than Keith Urban's fan club (I mean it.  THAT says a lot!!!).


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Taking out my new metallic dark charcoal caviar mini.
> View attachment 3671307


Lovely look and cute mini!!  
is it the case when 'great minds think alike'??  i was browsing african print dresses and scarves the whole night yesterday!!! Really like your skirt!


----------



## Heart Star

I've been on a roll the past few weeks...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> We all absolutely adore you too.  As you know, Kendie and I are co-president of your fan club!!!   I find it more enjoyable to be in your fan club than Keith Urban's fan club (I mean it.  THAT says a lot!!!).


Another funny comment  
But I'm intrigued and now I have to go check out this other fan club. Does Keith give personal pointers on how to make every day a perfect hair day?


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Impossible task for DM!!   Halfway bad (or more) is my norm  (ok half joking).


Very true on DM.....& I'm with you (although I'm not sure i believe you dear on the halfway bad norm)maybe we should look on the bright side & say we are "halfway decent!"


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> Impossible task for DM!!   Halfway bad (or more) is my norm  (ok half joking).


I saw your selfie with one of your bags and you looked lovely I can't find it now so don't remember the exact bag but I'm pretty sure it was a Bal 

Speaking of looking our best, my sweet little minions are back to school after the Easter break so I'm thinking I'm actually going to take the time do some yoga today  
Look out really tiny bikini season *2020*  Here I come!


----------



## Jaidybug

Heart Star said:


> I've been on a roll the past few weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3671790



Lovely Pandora![emoji173]️


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Taking out my new metallic dark charcoal caviar mini.
> View attachment 3671307



That's one of my favourites of yours DM, so beautiful and looks fantastic on you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Heart Star said:


> I've been on a roll the past few weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3671790


The leather on your new beauty looks amazing!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> That's one of my favourites of yours DM, so beautiful and looks fantastic on you!





ksuromax said:


> Lovely look and cute mini!!
> is it the case when 'great minds think alike'??  i was browsing african print dresses and scarves the whole night yesterday!!! Really like your skirt!


Thank you, my lovelies!! 
Ksuromax, the night before we had watched our favorite show of the moment "Better Call Saul", a spinoff of "Breaking Bad", one of our favorite series of all time, and it ALWAYS gets me feeling nostalgic and in the mood for all things Southwest; hence the skirt the next day.   Btw, I always feel like drinking a margarita and eating chips and salsa while watching this show.  My DH and I love Santa Fe, NM and have spent a lot of time there, as well as Albuquerque (which I believe is the cutest airport in the US), where the show is filmed.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, my lovelies!!
> Ksuromax, the night before we had watched our favorite show of the moment "Better Call Saul", a spinoff of "Breaking Bad", one of our favorite series of all time, and it ALWAYS gets me feeling nostalgic and in the mood for all things Southwest; hence the skirt the next day.   Btw, I always feel like drinking a margarita and eating chips and salsa while watching this show.  My DH and I love Santa Fe, NM and have spent a lot of time there, as well as Albuquerque (which I believe is the cutest airport in the US), where the show is filmed.


Never been there, but i have salsa in the fridge. Mexican  
Cheers!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Taking out my new metallic dark charcoal caviar mini.
> View attachment 3671307


So gorgeous and perfectly head to toes!!!! I'm trying to find a flaw, but no luck!!!! I adore your CC mini so much, DM, dying to admire your whole collection some day, a lot of new stunning additions to it!!! I'm having a mini square charcoal on its way!!! It will be my third CC bag in grey shade, so obviously I love this color!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> We all absolutely adore you too.  As you know, Kendie and I are co-president of your fan club!!!   I find it more enjoyable to be in your fan club than Keith Urban's fan club (I mean it.  THAT says a lot!!!).


May I join this club if you girls wouldn't mind....???!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Very true on DM.....& I'm with you (although I'm not sure i believe you dear on the halfway bad norm)maybe we should look on the bright side & say we are "halfway decent!"


Love it!  I will take it -- halfway decent is my new norm!!! Yeah!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, my lovelies!!
> Ksuromax, the night before we had watched our favorite show of the moment "Better Call Saul", a spinoff of "Breaking Bad", one of our favorite series of all time, and it ALWAYS gets me feeling nostalgic and in the mood for all things Southwest; hence the skirt the next day.   Btw, I always feel like drinking a margarita and eating chips and salsa while watching this show.  My DH and I love Santa Fe, NM and have spent a lot of time there, as well as Albuquerque (which I believe is the cutest airport in the US), where the show is filmed.


Lol pulled it out and found that apparently it's US product!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> May I join this club if you girls wouldn't mind....???!!!


Yes dear -- we would love for you to be part of our fandom!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> You guys are all so sweet and funny!!!  Thank you for your wonderful comments, as always!! I adore you, my friends!





Iamminda said:


> Impossible task for DM!!   Halfway bad (or more) is my norm  (ok half joking).





ksuromax said:


> Lovely look and cute mini!!
> is it the case when 'great minds think alike'??  i was browsing african print dresses and scarves the whole night yesterday!!! Really like your skirt!





Kendie26 said:


> Love it & great outfit as always! Would you PLEASE look "bad" for once....or maybe just half-way bad?!! TEhehehehekisses


I adore you friends here so much, you're all so funny and lovely!!! I've been so busy, not posting much like I used to and just miss you all!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Another funny comment
> But I'm intrigued and now I have to go check out this other fan club. Does Keith give personal pointers on how to make every day a perfect hair day?



KU is an awesome singer (and awesomely handsome!) but sadly he doesn't provide any hair or fashion pointers/examples like our dear DM . 



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I saw your selfie with one of your bags and you looked lovely I can't find it now so don't remember the exact bag but I'm pretty sure it was a Bal
> 
> Speaking of looking our best, my sweet little minions are back to school after the Easter break so I'm thinking I'm actually going to take the time do some yoga today
> Look out really tiny bikini season *2020*  Here I come!



Thanks .  My first (and probably last) selfie here.  Lol.  I was just thinking about your recent post on another thread (about former glory, etc) -- and I desperately need to start exercising again and rejuvenating this old self (I get sidetracked by migraines, fatigue and other annoying stuff ). Looking forward to your bikini pics


----------



## Auvina15

Heart Star said:


> I've been on a roll the past few weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3671790


So adorable, love it!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> So gorgeous and perfectly head to toes!!!! I'm trying to find a flaw, but no luck!!!! I adore your CC mini so much, DM, dying to admire your whole collection some day, a lot of new stunning additions to it!!! I'm having a mini square charcoal on its way!!! It will be my third CC bag in grey shade, so obviously I love this color!!!


Hi Auvina!!  My love, trust me, there are flaws when you look closely, but I do not dwell on them, as life is short and I try hard to focus on the beauty all around me, because it is everywhere.  Ok, I am super excited for you because this color of metallic dark charcoal is a true chameleon and very special.....you are going to die, it is that pretty.  It has a really warm tone to it and in the sunlight has a sheen to it like no other... with a hint of almost copper/deep green. I hope that you will love it as I do.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Lol pulled it out and found that apparently it's US product!


That is awesome!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Hi Auvina!!  My love, trust me, there are flaws when you look closely, but I do not dwell on them, as life is short and I try hard to focus on the beauty all around me, because it is everywhere.  Ok, I am super excited for you because this color of metallic dark charcoal is a true chameleon and very special.....you are going to die, it is that pretty.  It has a really warm tone to it and in the sunlight has a sheen to it like no other... with a hint of almost copper/deep green. I hope that you will love it as I do.


WOW that's wonderful, DM!!! I haven't seen it irl and just ordered it after seeing your post and sb's a few days ago and you pointed out it's metallic( so impressed) ... you made me so excited and just can't wait!!! So kind and sweet of you, DM!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Here are a couple of pic's you might like @Auvina15 that I took at the request of 2 members on the Chanel forum; one next to my black caviar woc ghw and the other beside my bronze mini.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Here are a couple of pic's you might like @Auvina15 that I took at the request of 2 members on the Chanel forum; one next to my black caviar woc ghw and the other beside my bronze mini.
> View attachment 3672320
> View attachment 3672323


Wow these are so gorgeous!!! Thank you so much Dextersmom for doing this. I really love your bronze mini too, fantastic shade!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Here are a couple of pic's you might like @Auvina15 that I took at the request of 2 members on the Chanel forum; one next to my black caviar woc ghw and the other beside my bronze mini.
> View attachment 3672320
> View attachment 3672323


I've heard they said it's really hard to capture the wonderful shade of the metallic charcoal. But it looks different and darker than my other grey bags, very excited!!! Thanks so much again, sweetest DM!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Here are a couple of pic's you might like @Auvina15 that I took at the request of 2 members on the Chanel forum; one next to my black caviar woc ghw and the other beside my bronze mini. [emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672320
> View attachment 3672323


Accckkk so gorgeous! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> KU is an awesome singer (and awesomely handsome!) but sadly he doesn't provide any hair or fashion pointers/examples like our dear DM .
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks .  My first (and probably last) selfie here.  Lol.  I was just thinking about your recent post on another thread (about former glory, etc) -- and I desperately need to start exercising again and rejuvenating this old self (I get sidetracked by migraines, fatigue and other annoying stuff ). Looking forward to your bikini pics


 There will be no bikini pics, no matter what degree of buns of steel my yoga may result in. 

I'm sorry you're having these issues, I know they can make it almost impossible to exercise or make changes in general. I hope you find a solution and feel better soon


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> Accckkk so gorgeous! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you rx!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today heading out the door (and then again in my office chair) to work with my M/L dark purple metallic lambskin dream bag.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today heading out the door (and then again in my office chair) to work with my M/L dark purple metallic lambskin dream bag.
> View attachment 3673354
> View attachment 3673355


Absolutely gorgeous!!! I love how this metallic color turns out different shades of lights. Your sweater is so beautiful, I really like it- just my style right there!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today heading out the door (and then again in my office chair) to work with my M/L dark purple metallic lambskin dream bag.
> View attachment 3673354
> View attachment 3673355


You look great!  This beautiful bag is the one I would like to see in person the most!!   I can only imagine how pretty the metallic purple is


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> You look great!  This beautiful bag is the one I would like to see in person the most!!   I can only imagine how pretty the metallic purple is


Thank you, my friend! I also wish you could see it in person, as it is such a special beauty.  PS. I will be picking up the matching card case this afternoon and am so excited to see it in person! Will do a reveal tomorrow. 


Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!! I love how this metallic color turns out different shades of lights. Your sweater is so beautiful, I really like it- just my style right there!!!


Thank you so much, Auvina! I splurged on this Vince sweater earlier this year, and it was so worth it because I wear it all the time.


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Today heading out the door (and then again in my office chair) to work with my M/L dark purple metallic lambskin dream bag.
> View attachment 3673354
> View attachment 3673355



Absolutely STUNNING!!![emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Absolutely STUNNING!!![emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji173]️


Thanks so much, JB!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Large Veneta in Toscana and my new scarf (plus Bal bracelet)


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> BV Large Veneta in Toscana and my new scarf (plus Bal bracelet)



What a beautiful scarf (& BV of course) - you look fabulous!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> What a beautiful scarf (& BV of course) - you look fabulous!


Thank you, Sweetie


----------



## BPC

ksuromax said:


> BV Large Veneta in Toscana and my new scarf (plus Bal bracelet)


love the scarf.. great outfit.


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> love the scarf.. great outfit.


Thank you


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> BV Large Veneta in Toscana and my new scarf (plus Bal bracelet)


Absolutely beautiful, ksuromax!!! I love your whole look and your scarf is such the piece of ART!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely beautiful, ksuromax!!! I love your whole look and your scarf is such the piece of ART!!!


Thank you dearly, my sweet friend!!  
here's full view, i can't stop playing with it  and neither can't wait till others will arrive!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV Large Veneta in Toscana and my new scarf (plus Bal bracelet)


Ksuromax, you look so beautiful!!!  I am dying over your gorgeous scarf!!  Please share with us who makes this amazing creation?


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Thank you dearly, my sweet friend!!
> here's full view, i can't stop playing with it  and neither can't wait till others will arrive!!!
> View attachment 3674230
> View attachment 3674231


Oh my... this is a fantastic piece!!!! And you are expecting others, that's awesome!!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Ksuromax, you look so beautiful!!!  I am dying over your gorgeous scarf!!  Please share with us who makes this amazing creation?


  
Thanks a lot, my dearest DM! It's traditional Russian shawl, i will drop you a link in pm 
they make them in various sizes, 89x89, 125x125 140x140... with silk or wool fringe, it's 100% merinos wool, light and durable, and technics of the screen print allows the colours to remain bright literally for decades, this one is 25+ years old, it's 140 x 140 cm
i knew about them like forever, but for some odd reason never thought of getting one for myself... few days ago i was browing pics of H silk carres and one of these beauties eb@y suggested as "similar item" ... geeez.... i opened a can of worms!!  i just could not stop myself.... white... turquoise... grey... so, many are in transit, more reveals and modshots to come


----------



## ksuromax

and here it is rolled around my neck in a 'doughnut'


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Thanks a lot, my dearest DM! It's traditional Russian shawl, i will drop you a link in pm
> they make them in various sizes, 89x89, 125x125 140x140... with silk or wool fringe, it's 100% merinos wool, light and durable, and technics of the screen print allows the colours to remain bright literally for decades, this one is 25+ years old, it's 140 x 140 cm
> i knew about them like forever, but for some odd reason never thought of getting one for myself... few days ago i was browing pics of H silk carres and one of these beauties eb@y suggested as "similar item" ... geeez.... i opened a can of worms!!  i just could not stop myself.... white... turquoise... grey... so, many are in transit, more reveals and modshots to come



[emoji177][emoji322][emoji4][emoji106][emoji173]Holy wow!! They both are like art...so stunning!!! Amazing. Plots & print! [emoji8][emoji106]


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Large Veneta in Toscana and my new scarf (plus Bal bracelet)



You look great!  Beautiful hobo and gorgeous scarf!!  I love how you wear your scarves (totally take each outfit up to the next level ).


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji177][emoji322][emoji4][emoji106][emoji173]Holy wow!! They both are like art...so stunning!!! Amazing. Plots & print! [emoji8][emoji106]





Iamminda said:


> You look great!  Beautiful hobo and gorgeous scarf!!  I love how you wear your scarves (totally take each outfit up to the next level ).


Thank you for the compliments, Lovelies  
more colours and prints to come...


----------



## Dextersmom

Picked up my last little treasure for the season.  Walter presents my new metallic dark purple card case.


----------



## ksuromax

Lovely purple!!  i love the subtle sheen on it


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Picked up my last little treasure for the season.  Walter presents my new metallic dark purple card case.
> View attachment 3674431
> View attachment 3674432
> View attachment 3674433


Congrats DM!   I love this little case -- love how it has a zipped compartment as well as card slots.   Many card cases just have the slots.  And of course love the color -- can't beat PURPLE.   (In my dreams, this will magically show up on Mother's Day ).


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> BV Large Veneta in Toscana and my new scarf (plus Bal bracelet)



Love your whole look today, the bag is beautiful and that scarf is amazing!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Picked up my last little treasure for the season.  Walter presents my new metallic dark purple card case.
> View attachment 3674431
> View attachment 3674432
> View attachment 3674433



That is so pretty! Walter is a cutie!


----------



## ksuromax

Jaidybug said:


> Love your whole look today, the bag is beautiful and that scarf is amazing!


Thank you


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Picked up my last little treasure for the season.  Walter presents my new metallic dark purple card case.
> View attachment 3674431
> View attachment 3674432
> View attachment 3674433


Haaaa THAT is such a great pic....you go Walter!! You snapped the pic at just the right moment! Congrats on your purple card holder! Gorgeous!  I got the dark purple o case from 2016 & color is truly stunning....it looks the same as yours DM.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Haaaa THAT is such a great pic....you go Walter!! You snapped the pic at just the right moment! Congrats on your purple card holder! Gorgeous!  I got the dark purple o case from 2016 & color is truly stunning....it looks the same as yours DM.





ksuromax said:


> Lovely purple!!  i love the subtle sheen on it





Iamminda said:


> Congrats DM!   I love this little case -- love how it has a zipped compartment as well as card slots.   Many card cases just have the slots.  And of course love the color -- can't beat PURPLE.   (In my dreams, this will magically show up on Mother's Day ).





Jaidybug said:


> That is so pretty! Walter is a cutie!


Thank you all so much, lovely Bal friends!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

ksuromax said:


> Thank you dearly, my sweet friend!!
> here's full view, i can't stop playing with it  and neither can't wait till others will arrive!!!
> View attachment 3674230
> View attachment 3674231


What a gorgeous scarf...and that print is everything ! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Picked up my last little treasure for the season.  Walter presents my new metallic dark purple card case. [emoji813][emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3674431
> View attachment 3674432
> View attachment 3674433


This will go so perfectly inside your minis and your metallic flap too.


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> This will go so perfectly inside your minis and your metallic flap too.


Thank you, rx!!  I am pretty excited about this little thing.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Picked up my last little treasure for the season.  Walter presents my new metallic dark purple card case.
> View attachment 3674431
> View attachment 3674432
> View attachment 3674433


Absolutely gorgeous, congrats again my dear!! btw I received my mini charcoal today, was so excited but then disappointed!!! while the caviar and the color is divine, the bag's shape is really crooked, also creases and deflated. The bag was obviously used and defective, so sadly the same day back it went!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ksuromax said:


> and here it is rolled around my neck in a 'doughnut'


Love this combination !


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, congrats again my dear!! btw I received my mini charcoal today, was so excited but then disappointed!!! while the caviar and the color is divine, the bag's shape is really crooked, also creases and deflated. The bag was obviously used and defective, so sadly the same day back it went!!!
> 
> View attachment 3674847
> View attachment 3674845
> View attachment 3674846



Oh bummer A!  So sorry you got a defective one but it sure is pretty.  Are you going to order another one?


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Oh bummer A!  So sorry you got a defective one but it sure is pretty.  Are you going to order another one?


It was the last one in the company. I was late to the game so any left now must be the returns. If I know they have a new shipment of them I would try take another chance, if not then I'll just wait for another bag or any make my heart skip a beat!!! Thank you Iamminda, you are so sweet!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> It was the last one in the company. I was late to the game so any left now must be the returns. If I know they have a new shipment of them I would try take another chance, if not then I'll just wait for another bag or any make my heart skip a beat!!! Thank you Iamminda, you are so sweet!!!



Oh too bad.  Maybe it wasn't meant to be -- don't worry, there will be another pretty C around the corner/next season .


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, congrats again my dear!! btw I received my mini charcoal today, was so excited but then disappointed!!! while the caviar and the color is divine, the bag's shape is really crooked, also creases and deflated. The bag was obviously used and defective, so sadly the same day back it went!!!
> 
> View attachment 3674847
> View attachment 3674845
> View attachment 3674846


Huge disappointment Auvinabut something better will find its way to dearest you! I would have returned as well


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry Alexa and another scarf


----------



## rx4dsoul

NeoNoe Noir 
Been some time since I purchased a bag from LV (mostly just went  for the SLGs)


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Alexa and another scarf


Looking totally cool there *ksuromax!* "where's the hot metal girl smiley?!"


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Looking totally cool there *ksuromax!* "where's the hot metal girl smiley?!"


 that girl is doing well here, waiting for AMcQ signature skull scarf to arrive and just ordered a silver skull ring to match it...


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, congrats again my dear!! btw I received my mini charcoal today, was so excited but then disappointed!!! while the caviar and the color is divine, the bag's shape is really crooked, also creases and deflated. The bag was obviously used and defective, so sadly the same day back it went!!!
> 
> View attachment 3674847
> View attachment 3674845
> View attachment 3674846


Thank you, Auvina and.....what a major bummer on your charcoal mini.  Do you think it got squished during shipment?  I am so sorry.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Alexa and another scarf


Gorgeous look, my friend!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> NeoNoe Noir
> Been some time since I purchased a bag from LV (mostly just went  for the SLGs)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675223


I really like the shape of this bag, rx!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous look, my friend!!!


Merci, cherie


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Alexa and another scarf


Absolutely fabulous, ksuromax!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

rx4dsoul said:


> NeoNoe Noir
> Been some time since I purchased a bag from LV (mostly just went  for the SLGs)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675223


Love it!!! It's so classic, clean line and very chic. The Timeless piece!!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Alexa and another scarf



Lovely bag and scarf!


----------



## Iamminda

rx4dsoul said:


> NeoNoe Noir
> Been some time since I purchased a bag from LV (mostly just went  for the SLGs)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675223



Love this one!   I truly think they have perfected the mono Noe with this version (the zippered compartment, the non-vachetta strap, and the closure for the drawstring).  Great bag!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, Auvina and.....what a major bummer on your charcoal mini.  Do you think it got squished during shipment?  I am so sorry.


You couldn't believe how careless they were!!! It was huge disappointed, not just the bag itself was bad with creases, depuffed and odd shape, the chain had bad twists all over but it was not bothered them to get it fixed, and it came with the...dirty marked box( shoes box???!!!) I sent it back within 30' didn't even think twice though!!! I got the mini lizard coco handle last week, it didn't come with its tag, the authenticity card was crooked( the series # look crooked) but I still decided to keep it cuz the bag looked great but this time was just too bad, unacceptable!!! I'm expecting another piece to come then will share with you all!!!


Kendie26 said:


> Huge disappointment Auvinabut something better will find its way to dearest you! I would have returned as well





Iamminda said:


> Oh too bad.  Maybe it wasn't meant to be -- don't worry, there will be another pretty C around the corner/next season .


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely fabulous, ksuromax!!!!


   thanks, Sweetie


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> You couldn't believe how careless they were!!! It was huge disappointed, not just the bag itself was bad with creases, depuffed and odd shape, the chain had bad twists all over but it was not bothered them to get it fixed, and it came with the...dirty marked box( shoes box???!!!) I sent it back within 30' didn't even think twice though!!! I got the mini lizard coco handle last week, it didn't come with its tag, the authenticity card was crooked( the series # look crooked) but I still decided to keep it cuz the bag looked great but this time was just too bad, unacceptable!!! I'm expecting another piece to come then will share with you all!!!


Gosh.... and all that for those price tag... indeed, absolutely disgraceful! 
Sorry, Darlin', hope you'll find your perfect bag soon!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> You couldn't believe how careless they were!!! It was huge disappointed, not just the bag itself was bad with creases, depuffed and odd shape, the chain had bad twists all over but it was not bothered them to get it fixed, and it came with the...dirty marked box( shoes box???!!!) I sent it back within 30' didn't even think twice though!!! I got the mini lizard coco handle last week, it didn't come with its tag, the authenticity card was crooked( the series # look crooked) but I still decided to keep it cuz the bag looked great but this time was just too bad, unacceptable!!! I'm expecting another piece to come then will share with you all!!!


Well, that is just terrible and I sincerely hope it wasn't a regular SA of yours.  I am hopeful that you will love your piece that is on the way!!


----------



## Kendie26

rx4dsoul said:


> NeoNoe Noir
> Been some time since I purchased a bag from LV (mostly just went  for the SLGs)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675223


Congrats rx!! I really like the black straps & tie (vs the usual LV vachetta color)...bet it looks adorable on yoU!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> You couldn't believe how careless they were!!! It was huge disappointed, not just the bag itself was bad with creases, depuffed and odd shape, the chain had bad twists all over but it was not bothered them to get it fixed, and it came with the...dirty marked box( shoes box???!!!) I sent it back within 30' didn't even think twice though!!! I got the mini lizard coco handle last week, it didn't come with its tag, the authenticity card was crooked( the series # look crooked) but I still decided to keep it cuz the bag looked great but this time was just too bad, unacceptable!!! I'm expecting another piece to come then will share with you all!!!


This is insanity! WTFreak!? So glad you didn't hesitate to return! Congrats on the mini Coco!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

I took an updated shot of my mini family today that I wanted to share with you, my Bal friends. 
 Black and red lambskin beauties in the back.  Metallic silver, bronze and dark charcoal caviar beauties in the front.  Here is something I found interesting. The 2 square mini's are made in Italy and the 4 rectangular mini's are made in France.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I took an updated shot of my mini family today that I wanted to share with you, my Bal friends.
> Black and red lambskin beauties in the back.  Metallic silver, bronze and dark charcoal caviar beauties in the front.  Here is something I found interesting. The 2 square mini's are made in Italy and the 4 rectangular mini's are made in France.
> View attachment 3675797



What a gorgeous mini family!  That's interesting about the MII vs MIF -- I wonder if all the squares are from I.  Do you have a favorite mini?  I know it's hard to pick one since they are all gorgeous.   Do you have a family pic of your larger Cs (perhaps on the C subforum that I can check out)?   Thanks for sharing dear.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> What a gorgeous mini family!  That's interesting about the MII vs MIF -- I wonder if all the squares are from I.  Do you have a favorite mini?  I know it's hard to pick one since they are all gorgeous.   Do you have a family pic of your larger Cs (perhaps on the C subforum that I can check out)?   Thanks for sharing dear.


Thank you, IM!! I have only taken a family shot of my WOC's and mini's, as of right now.  The rest seems too overwhelming, but I will do it eventually and I will share, trust me. It is so hard to pick a favorite, because I love lambskin, but I also adore metallic's.  If I could only have 2, they would have to be......the metallic dark charcoal caviar because it is so beautiful and literally matches everything I own and.....the square red lambskin because it is my fire red little beauty.  Phew, that was stressful, but I will stick to my answer, but please don't quote me.


----------



## Auvina15

I'm very happy to share with my dearest friends here my latest CC additions!!! First are the black mini Coco with lizard handle and the blue lambskin square mini! I thought I wanted a blue mini in caviar but this lamb is just so gorgeous and luxurious, I couldn't resist. The caviar of this Coco is quite sturdy, I was lucky to come cross one with black lizard handle and ruthenium hw, I love love how it's leather lining!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	




I also got the large Citi Rock flap in metallic goatskin from a very trusted seller in pristine condition, no signs of wear(seriously?!). I was so thrilled being able to get this gem fortunately. I missed it when it just came out, sold out quickly, I was dying for this color. Once in awhile I saw people listed it way over retails for an excellent condition one but was not in the color I wanted. I'm super excited sharing it with you all!!!




Lastly is the group picture. Thank you all so much for letting me share my latest excitement!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Well, that is just terrible and I sincerely hope it wasn't a regular SA of yours.  I am hopeful that you will love your piece that is on the way!!


They are not my regular SA(one helped me find the bag and other one shipped it out). Most of my bags are from Nordstrom, but I tried to order from Saks this time to save some taxes cuz we don't have saks stores here!!! But I just received a lamb mini from Saks, and the SA I was recommended to was so awesome though!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> I'm very happy to share with my dearest friends here my latest CC additions!!! First are the black mini Coco with lizard handle and the blue lambskin square mini! I thought I wanted a blue mini in caviar but this lamb is just so gorgeous and luxurious, I couldn't resist. The caviar of this Coco is quite sturdy, I was lucky to come cross one with black lizard handle and ruthenium hw, I love love how it's leather lining!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675875
> View attachment 3675879
> 
> I also got the large Citi Rock flap in metallic goatskin from a very trusted seller in pristine condition, no signs of wear(seriously?!). I was so thrilled being able to get this gem fortunately. I missed it when it just came out, sold out quickly, I was dying for this color. Once in awhile I saw people listed it way over retails for an excellent condition one but was not in the color I wanted. I'm super excited sharing it with you all!!!
> View attachment 3675877
> View attachment 3675878
> 
> 
> Lastly is the group picture. Thank you all so much for letting me share my latest excitement!!!
> 
> View attachment 3675876


Oh my goodness A!  What a gorgeous gorgeous haul!   Three special beauties there.  They are all perfect!   I only just saw this Coco style for the first time this week (in a pic of a celeb, maybe Shay Mitchell?) and fell for this style -- so darn cute with the top handle.  That blue!  And that large Citi Rock flap!!!   Major eye candy!  Wow, how will you choose which one to use first?  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> I'm very happy to share with my dearest friends here my latest CC additions!!! First are the black mini Coco with lizard handle and the blue lambskin square mini! I thought I wanted a blue mini in caviar but this lamb is just so gorgeous and luxurious, I couldn't resist. The caviar of this Coco is quite sturdy, I was lucky to come cross one with black lizard handle and ruthenium hw, I love love how it's leather lining!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675875
> View attachment 3675879
> 
> I also got the large Citi Rock flap in metallic goatskin from a very trusted seller in pristine condition, no signs of wear(seriously?!). I was so thrilled being able to get this gem fortunately. I missed it when it just came out, sold out quickly, I was dying for this color. Once in awhile I saw people listed it way over retails for an excellent condition one but was not in the color I wanted. I'm super excited sharing it with you all!!!
> View attachment 3675877
> View attachment 3675878
> 
> 
> Lastly is the group picture. Thank you all so much for letting me share my latest excitement!!!
> 
> View attachment 3675876


OMG Auvina!!!  Triple amazing!!  I saw your mini and coco on the Chanel thread and I love them......but WOW, the City Rock is a major score and it is so beautiful. I can't stop staring at it.  I can't wait to see your mod shots with these beauties and I am so happy for you!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> I took an updated shot of my mini family today that I wanted to share with you, my Bal friends.
> Black and red lambskin beauties in the back.  Metallic silver, bronze and dark charcoal caviar beauties in the front.  Here is something I found interesting. The 2 square mini's are made in Italy and the 4 rectangular mini's are made in France.
> View attachment 3675797


Wooohoooo!!!! 
yes, i am not a CC fan, but i admire your special beauties!!!!! Fantastic collection, DM!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> I'm very happy to share with my dearest friends here my latest CC additions!!! First are the black mini Coco with lizard handle and the blue lambskin square mini! I thought I wanted a blue mini in caviar but this lamb is just so gorgeous and luxurious, I couldn't resist. The caviar of this Coco is quite sturdy, I was lucky to come cross one with black lizard handle and ruthenium hw, I love love how it's leather lining!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675875
> View attachment 3675879
> 
> I also got the large Citi Rock flap in metallic goatskin from a very trusted seller in pristine condition, no signs of wear(seriously?!). I was so thrilled being able to get this gem fortunately. I missed it when it just came out, sold out quickly, I was dying for this color. Once in awhile I saw people listed it way over retails for an excellent condition one but was not in the color I wanted. I'm super excited sharing it with you all!!!
> View attachment 3675877
> View attachment 3675878
> 
> 
> Lastly is the group picture. Thank you all so much for letting me share my latest excitement!!!
> 
> View attachment 3675876


OMG, Auvina, you've knocked me down with your lil cuties!!! 
Congrats on all three, but 2 minis are stellar!!!!!! I am seriously re-considering my approach to CC
i LOOOOVE the blue mini, love all about it!!! And the flap as well.... absolutely fantastic finds!!! 
enjoy!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> I took an updated shot of my mini family today that I wanted to share with you, my Bal friends.
> Black and red lambskin beauties in the back.  Metallic silver, bronze and dark charcoal caviar beauties in the front.  Here is something I found interesting. The 2 square mini's are made in Italy and the 4 rectangular mini's are made in France.
> View attachment 3675797


A most magnificent & enviable collection of mini's my dear DM!! Love every single one! If I were forced to pick a fave it would be the lamb quilt rectangle, closely followed by the chevron lamb square


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> I'm very happy to share with my dearest friends here my latest CC additions!!! First are the black mini Coco with lizard handle and the blue lambskin square mini! I thought I wanted a blue mini in caviar but this lamb is just so gorgeous and luxurious, I couldn't resist. The caviar of this Coco is quite sturdy, I was lucky to come cross one with black lizard handle and ruthenium hw, I love love how it's leather lining!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675875
> View attachment 3675879
> 
> I also got the large Citi Rock flap in metallic goatskin from a very trusted seller in pristine condition, no signs of wear(seriously?!). I was so thrilled being able to get this gem fortunately. I missed it when it just came out, sold out quickly, I was dying for this color. Once in awhile I saw people listed it way over retails for an excellent condition one but was not in the color I wanted. I'm super excited sharing it with you all!!!
> View attachment 3675877
> View attachment 3675878
> 
> 
> Lastly is the group picture. Thank you all so much for letting me share my latest excitement!!!
> 
> View attachment 3675876


Utterly SPEECHLESS here! OOOMMMGGG girlfriend! What a phenomenal trio!! So fantastic beyond words!! I want all 3 of them! Can not pick a favorite out of these as I've been considering a Coco, & I keep swearing my next will be a blue....& then I see your metallic Flap....AHHHHHHHHH!!!! MODS FROM YOU ARE REQUIRED!!!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Just took pics of my newbie. It'll be in my work/tote rotation. Has great organization inside & 2 exterior pockets...plus it has my fave chanel chevron vibe with pattern AND IT WAS ON  SALE! Like I needed another black bag but whatever! [emoji14][emoji23][emoji847]


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Oh my goodness A!  What a gorgeous gorgeous haul!   Three special beauties there.  They are all perfect!   I only just saw this Coco style for the first time this week (in a pic of a celeb, maybe Shay Mitchell?) and fell for this style -- so darn cute with the top handle.  That blue!  And that large Citi Rock flap!!!   Major eye candy!  Wow, how will you choose which one to use first?  Congrats and enjoy!


Thank you so much my darling IM!yes the Coco is just so cute and was the first one I bought this month! I actually already wore the Rock City flap once, it looks quite big on me but fits alot, love it!!! Will do the mod shots when I wear them, promise!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> OMG Auvina!!!  Triple amazing!!  I saw your mini and coco on the Chanel thread and I love them......but WOW, the City Rock is a major score and it is so beautiful. I can't stop staring at it.  I can't wait to see your mod shots with these beauties and I am so happy for you!


Thank you so much my dearest Dextersmom!!!I love the color of that Rock City flap, it's a bit lighter than your Charcoal mini. I still want that mini though, wish I could score a great one. Will go the mod shots some day!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> OMG, Auvina, you've knocked me down with your lil cuties!!!
> Congrats on all three, but 2 minis are stellar!!!!!! I am seriously re-considering my approach to CC
> i LOOOOVE the blue mini, love all about it!!! And the flap as well.... absolutely fantastic finds!!!
> enjoy!


Thank you so much lovely ksuromax!The blue mini  is my favorite one out of three, love the lambskin most, just divine!!!! Chanel is so addicted and.... dangerous though!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Utterly SPEECHLESS here! OOOMMMGGG girlfriend! What a phenomenal trio!! So fantastic beyond words!! I want all 3 of them! Can not pick a favorite out of these as I've been considering a Coco, & I keep swearing my next will be a blue....& then I see your metallic Flap....AHHHHHHHHH!!!! MODS FROM YOU ARE REQUIRED!!!!!!


Thank you so much sweetest Kendie!!!for your next Chanel, how about the blue Coco??? If it came out blue with rhw or shw I would love to get it instead of the black, this season they only made it with aged  gold which I prefer the cooler tone of hw on Blue. The flap is quite big on me, even a tad bigger than the jumbo but I love it, love big bags and mini bags if it makes sense to you! Mod shots are coming next week!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> A most magnificent & enviable collection of mini's my dear DM!! Love every single one! If I were forced to pick a fave it would be the lamb quilt rectangle, closely followed by the chevron lamb square


Yes big fan of lamb is here too!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Just took pics of my newbie. It'll be in my work/tote rotation. Has great organization inside & 2 exterior pockets...plus it has my fave chanel chevron vibe with pattern AND IT WAS ON  SALE! Like I needed another black bag but whatever! [emoji14][emoji23][emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676401


This tote is just so lovely and chic, Kendie!!!! Wow, and it was on sale, what a score!!!! Very beautiful leather too! I'm very interested of chevron too, thinking about a chevron mini.....


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Just took pics of my newbie. It'll be in my work/tote rotation. Has great organization inside & 2 exterior pockets...plus it has my fave chanel chevron vibe with pattern AND IT WAS ON  SALE! Like I needed another black bag but whatever! [emoji14][emoji23][emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676401


Very pretty and practical tote, my friend!!  You are one smart cookie. 


ksuromax said:


> Wooohoooo!!!!
> yes, i am not a CC fan, but i admire your special beauties!!!!! Fantastic collection, DM!


Thank you, k! 



Kendie26 said:


> A most magnificent & enviable collection of mini's my dear DM!! Love every single one! If I were forced to pick a fave it would be the lamb quilt rectangle, closely followed by the chevron lamb square


Thank you, Kendie!  The black rectangle mini was my first and I do love it.


----------



## BPC

WOW- That's a lot of Chanel between all of you ladies . Very nice!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Just took pics of my newbie. It'll be in my work/tote rotation. Has great organization inside & 2 exterior pockets...plus it has my fave chanel chevron vibe with pattern AND IT WAS ON  SALE! Like I needed another black bag but whatever! [emoji14][emoji23][emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676401


This is so pretty!   I didn't know TB made bags like that -- I need to check it out!  Congrats on this wonderful work bag!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Bougainvillea mini Evelyne and super comfy brand new Lucky Brand sandals (they are 40% off right now).


----------



## Heart Star

Jaidybug said:


> Lovely Pandora![emoji173]️



Thank you Jaidybug!


----------



## Heart Star

Dextersmom said:


> The leather on your new beauty looks amazing!



Thank you! It is a different leather than I am usually drawn to, but I really like it!


----------



## Heart Star

Auvina15 said:


> So adorable, love it!!!



Thank you Auvina15! I'm loving it too!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Bougainvillea mini Evelyne and super comfy brand new Lucky Brand sandals (they are 40% off right now).
> View attachment 3676660
> View attachment 3676662


What a pretty outfit you have on.  Missed seeing your beautiful Evelyns.   Super cute sandals (I like Lucky brand!).   Hope you are having a great Sunday .


----------



## More bags

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Bougainvillea mini Evelyne and super comfy brand new Lucky Brand sandals (they are 40% off right now).
> View attachment 3676660
> View attachment 3676662


Awesome colour for spring!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> This tote is just so lovely and chic, Kendie!!!! Wow, and it was on sale, what a score!!!! Very beautiful leather too! I'm very interested of chevron too, thinking about a chevron mini.....





Dextersmom said:


> Very pretty and practical tote, my friend!!  You are one smart cookie.
> 
> Thank you, k!
> 
> 
> Thank you, Kendie!  The black rectangle mini was my first and I do love it.





Iamminda said:


> This is so pretty!   I didn't know TB made bags like that -- I need to check it out!  Congrats on this wonderful work bag!



Triple thanks to my Lovelies...love you all!
Auvina~sale price indeed does = "score!" This tote is also lamb leather & has a very nice feel to it....i really dig it. Yes a chevron mini is in store for you! I think I decided to keep my pink chevron as my only mini....just to keep it extra special (now watch, I say that & I'll end up w/ a blue mini next). I think the Coco is 1 of the prettiest, most feminine Chanel's...just can't decide if it's for me. I will just be drooling over yours for now!
DM~it is a much more practical tote for me in the sense that I won't be freaking out nearly as much if something happens to it (damage/wear-wise). I was too concerned that laptop weight would be too much for a "C" tote. I really want the one i told you about though so it's not out of the question 
Iamminda darlin'~ yes she makes some nice bags. I got this one at Bloomingdale's but I think Nordstrom also carries it & her website (although I think just red on her site)


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Bougainvillea mini Evelyne and super comfy brand new Lucky Brand sandals (they are 40% off right now).
> View attachment 3676660
> View attachment 3676662



1 of your cutest looks! I adore it (& you!) How funny you mention Lucky brand shoes cause I finally bought my very first pair of Ballerina flats & they're Lucky... I just got them & color is soft metallic pewter but they're chameleon color as they look slightly goldish in some light... so comfy!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> 1 of your cutest looks! I adore it (& you!) How funny you mention Lucky brand shoes cause I finally bought my very first pair of Ballerina flats & they're Lucky... I just got them & color is soft metallic pewter but they're chameleon color as they look slightly goldish in some light... so comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676790


Beautiful flats dear!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful flats dear!!!


Thanks much sweetie! I am so NOT a flat shoe girl....i just live in heels, wedges, etc to give me some "lift" in all the right places!  But i figured, why not...let me try some ballerina's.


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> I took an updated shot of my mini family today that I wanted to share with you, my Bal friends.
> Black and red lambskin beauties in the back.  Metallic silver, bronze and dark charcoal caviar beauties in the front.  Here is something I found interesting. The 2 square mini's are made in Italy and the 4 rectangular mini's are made in France.
> View attachment 3675797



What an amazing collection! Stunning mini family![emoji7]


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> Just took pics of my newbie. It'll be in my work/tote rotation. Has great organization inside & 2 exterior pockets...plus it has my fave chanel chevron vibe with pattern AND IT WAS ON  SALE! Like I needed another black bag but whatever! [emoji14][emoji23][emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676401



So pretty Kendie! Love the chevron pattern too[emoji173]️


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Bougainvillea mini Evelyne and super comfy brand new Lucky Brand sandals (they are 40% off right now).
> View attachment 3676660
> View attachment 3676662



Love the mini Evelyne, looks fantastic on you DM!


----------



## Jaidybug

Auvina15 said:


> I'm very happy to share with my dearest friends here my latest CC additions!!! First are the black mini Coco with lizard handle and the blue lambskin square mini! I thought I wanted a blue mini in caviar but this lamb is just so gorgeous and luxurious, I couldn't resist. The caviar of this Coco is quite sturdy, I was lucky to come cross one with black lizard handle and ruthenium hw, I love love how it's leather lining!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675875
> View attachment 3675879
> 
> I also got the large Citi Rock flap in metallic goatskin from a very trusted seller in pristine condition, no signs of wear(seriously?!). I was so thrilled being able to get this gem fortunately. I missed it when it just came out, sold out quickly, I was dying for this color. Once in awhile I saw people listed it way over retails for an excellent condition one but was not in the color I wanted. I'm super excited sharing it with you all!!!
> View attachment 3675877
> View attachment 3675878
> 
> 
> Lastly is the group picture. Thank you all so much for letting me share my latest excitement!!!
> 
> View attachment 3675876



Omg, they are all stunning! [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7]Many congrats!


----------



## BPC

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Bougainvillea mini Evelyne and super comfy brand new Lucky Brand sandals (they are 40% off right now).
> View attachment 3676660
> View attachment 3676662


Love this, you look great. It's also the only Hermes bag I like and am considering getting it.

Have a question for any of you ladies who know the answer. 
I always thought the H was meant to be worn facing outwards, since the entire point of the perforated H was to let the grooming equipment dry. Worn inwards (towards the body) would be counter-productive. So why do I keep hearing that wearing it outwards is incorrect? Even the Hermes near me (two of them) have the Evelynes' displayed in their window, both with the H facing out. And every single time I see this bag here (Manhattan) the H is always worn outwards.


----------



## Dextersmom

BPC said:


> Love this, you look great. It's also the only Hermes bag I like and am considering getting it.
> 
> Have a question for any of you ladies who know the answer.
> I always thought the H was meant to be worn facing outwards, since the entire point of the perforated H was to let the grooming equipment dry. Worn inwards (towards the body) would be counter-productive. So why do I keep hearing that wearing it outwards is incorrect? Even the Hermes near me (two of them) have the Evelynes' displayed in their window, both with the H facing out. And every single time I see this bag here (Manhattan) the H is always worn outwards.


Thank you BPC!!  
I am no H expert, by any means.  I only have my 2 Evelyne PM's and this mini and I adore them for their understated beauty (imo) and high quality, buttery soft leather. There is a TON of talk about this on the H subforum; particularly on the Evelyne club thread.  I wear mine both ways, depending on my mood and where I am (sometimes I like to "hide" the H against my body).  According to H extremists (just kidding....sort of ) technically the H is meant to be worn close to the body to allow the tools to breathe.  Some people find it tacky to wear the H facing outward. My SA at H said he thinks it can be worn any way you want and prefers it the way they display it, with the H facing out.  


Iamminda said:


> What a pretty outfit you have on.  Missed seeing your beautiful Evelyns.   Super cute sandals (I like Lucky brand!).   Hope you are having a great Sunday .


Thank you, my friend and I hope you are having a beautiful Sunday. 



More bags said:


> Awesome colour for spring!


Thank you! 



Kendie26 said:


> 1 of your cutest looks! I adore it (& you!) How funny you mention Lucky brand shoes cause I finally bought my very first pair of Ballerina flats & they're Lucky... I just got them & color is soft metallic pewter but they're chameleon color as they look slightly goldish in some light... so comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676790


Thank you, darling!! I love your new flats! We are often on the same shopping wave length, no? 



Jaidybug said:


> What an amazing collection! Stunning mini family![emoji7]





Jaidybug said:


> Omg, they are all stunning! [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7]Many congrats!
> [/Q
> Thank you, sweet JB!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kendie26 said:


> Congrats rx!! I really like the black straps & tie (vs the usual LV vachetta color)...bet it looks adorable on yoU!





Iamminda said:


> Love this one!   I truly think they have perfected the mono Noe with this version (the zippered compartment, the non-vachetta strap, and the closure for the drawstring).  Great bag!  Congrats and enjoy!





Auvina15 said:


> Love it!!! It's so classic, clean line and very chic. The Timeless piece!!!





Dextersmom said:


> I really like the shape of this bag, rx!  [emoji813][emoji813]


Thank you so much Ladies! I am giddy to add another hardy bag to my collection - much as I love all-leather bags , canvas is still the way to go with the weather conditions here. [emoji11]


----------



## rx4dsoul

Went on a short trip and these two came with me !


----------



## rx4dsoul

Auvina15 said:


> I'm very happy to share with my dearest friends here my latest CC additions!!! First are the black mini Coco with lizard handle and the blue lambskin square mini![emoji813][emoji813] I thought I wanted a blue mini in caviar but this lamb is just so gorgeous and luxurious, I couldn't resist.[emoji3] The caviar of this Coco is quite sturdy, I was lucky to come cross one with black lizard handle and ruthenium hw, I love love how it's leather lining!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675875
> View attachment 3675879
> 
> I also got the large Citi Rock flap in metallic goatskin from a very trusted seller in pristine condition, no signs of wear(seriously?!). I was so thrilled being able to get this gem fortunately. I missed it when it just came out, sold out quickly, I was dying for this color. Once in awhile I saw people listed it way over retails for an excellent condition one but was not in the color I wanted. I'm super excited sharing it with you all!!!
> View attachment 3675877
> View attachment 3675878
> 
> 
> Lastly is the group picture. Thank you all so much for letting me share my latest excitement!!![emoji813]
> 
> View attachment 3675876





Dextersmom said:


> I took an updated shot of my mini family today that I wanted to share with you, my Bal friends.
> Black and red lambskin beauties in the back.  Metallic silver, bronze and dark charcoal caviar beauties in the front.  Here is something I found interesting. The 2 square mini's are made in Italy and the 4 rectangular mini's are made in France. [emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675797





Kendie26 said:


> Just took pics of my newbie. It'll be in my work/tote rotation. Has great organization inside & 2 exterior pockets...plus it has my fave chanel chevron vibe with pattern AND IT WAS ON  SALE! Like I needed another black bag but whatever! [emoji14][emoji23][emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676401


Oh my goodness Ive been ogling all th eye candy and I cant find my jaw I dropped it somewhere ! 
DM and Auvina - I am just speechless! Kendie - you can never have too many black bags girl! And that TB just caught my eye...those lines and style scream classic ...youre going to get much use out of that. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

rx4dsoul said:


> Went on a short trip and these two came with me !
> View attachment 3676924
> 
> View attachment 3676925


Two beautiful bags there.   Love your Chanel and Goyard.  I see your stethoscope there .


----------



## rx4dsoul

First day with this one...so light and spacious inside - black was my first choice but failed to take into account its a bit of a black hole in there and the Poudre Pink would have had a lighter interior. But im still loving the Black , I know it will be resistant from dirt and wear. [emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> Went on a short trip and these two came with me !
> View attachment 3676924
> 
> View attachment 3676925


Both are beautiful, rx!!  Hope you had a lovely little trip.


----------



## Iamminda

rx4dsoul said:


> First day with this one...so light and spacious inside - black was my first choice but failed to take into account its a bit of a black hole in there and the Poudre Pink would have had a lighter interior. But im still loving the Black , I know it will be resistant from dirt and wear. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676939
> 
> View attachment 3676941


Looks great on you.  I like the red or black the best -- pink is so pretty but I would be afraid of getting the interior dirty.


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> First day with this one...so light and spacious inside - black was my first choice but failed to take into account its a bit of a black hole in there and the Poudre Pink would have had a lighter interior. But im still loving the Black , I know it will be resistant from dirt and wear. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676939
> 
> View attachment 3676941


This shape and size looks great on you!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Iamminda said:


> Two beautiful bags there.   Love your Chanel and Goyard.  I see your stethoscope there [emoji2].





Iamminda said:


> Looks great on you.  I like the red or black the best -- pink is so pretty but I would be afraid of getting the interior dirty.





Dextersmom said:


> Both are beautiful, rx!!  Hope you had a lovely little trip. [emoji813]





Dextersmom said:


> This shape and size looks great on you!!


Thank you so much Ladies.
DM, yes I had a great time shopping for some summer clothes, thank you . [emoji11]
Iamminda, I went straight back to work after the trip. [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Kendie26

Jaidybug said:


> So pretty Kendie! Love the chevron pattern too[emoji173]️





rx4dsoul said:


> Oh my goodness Ive been ogling all th eye candy and I cant find my jaw I dropped it somewhere !
> DM and Auvina - I am just speechless! Kendie - you can never have too many black bags girl! And that TB just caught my eye...those lines and style scream classic ...youre going to get much use out of that. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Many Thanks you 2 Lovebugs! And I loved seeing both of your happy yellow bags (JB's Bal & Rx's Goyard...it sure was protecting your So Black beauty perfectly!)


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, darling!! I love your new flats! We are often on the same shopping wave length, no?


@Dextersmom yes my dearest, it is often very uncanny, but cool how we are on these wave lengths!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Bougainvillea mini Evelyne and super comfy brand new Lucky Brand sandals (they are 40% off right now).
> View attachment 3676660
> View attachment 3676662


I really adore this little H cutie, a pop and very sweet color! Your new sandals are so cool and looking very comfortable!!!


----------



## Auvina15

rx4dsoul said:


> Went on a short trip and these two came with me !
> View attachment 3676924
> 
> View attachment 3676925


Very beautiful Goyard tote and your CC so black Boy is a killer!!!


----------



## Auvina15

rx4dsoul said:


> First day with this one...so light and spacious inside - black was my first choice but failed to take into account its a bit of a black hole in there and the Poudre Pink would have had a lighter interior. But im still loving the Black , I know it will be resistant from dirt and wear. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676939
> 
> View attachment 3676941


Very practical and lovely bag! I've been considering this cutie... hmm...


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> 1 of your cutest looks! I adore it (& you!) How funny you mention Lucky brand shoes cause I finally bought my very first pair of Ballerina flats & they're Lucky... I just got them & color is soft metallic pewter but they're chameleon color as they look slightly goldish in some light... so comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676790


These are so cute, Kendie!!! The leather looks so soft and gorgeous, love it!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Jaidybug said:


> Omg, they are all stunning! [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7]Many congrats!


Thank you so much darling Jaidybug!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> I took an updated shot of my mini family today that I wanted to share with you, my Bal friends.
> Black and red lambskin beauties in the back.  Metallic silver, bronze and dark charcoal caviar beauties in the front.  Here is something I found interesting. The 2 square mini's are made in Italy and the 4 rectangular mini's are made in France.
> View attachment 3675797


I keep staring at this pic, wonderful minis collection here!!!


----------



## ksuromax

My second H silk scarf, this time pleated


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> My second H silk scarf, this time pleated
> View attachment 3678164
> View attachment 3678165


Beautiful!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> I keep staring at this pic, wonderful minis collection here!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> My second H silk scarf, this time pleated
> View attachment 3678164
> View attachment 3678165


Wow it's so gorgeous, ksuromax!!! I love love all details of it!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Wow it's so gorgeous, ksuromax!!! I love love all details of it!!!


Thank you


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> My second H silk scarf, this time pleated
> View attachment 3678164
> View attachment 3678165



It's lovely ksuromax![emoji173]️


----------



## Jaidybug

SO excited to own my first Chanel bag! It's preloved and in excellent condition. Here is my new to me baby Coco Cabas in dark silver[emoji173]️


----------



## ksuromax

Jaidybug said:


> SO excited to own my first Chanel bag! It's preloved and in excellent condition. Here is my new to me baby Coco Cabas in dark silver[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3678698


Oh, what a beauty!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Oh, what a beauty!!!



Thank you ksuromax! I've had this bag on my wish list for years, so holy to have one now[emoji4]


----------



## Jaidybug

Adding a mod shot[emoji5]


----------



## Iamminda

Jaidybug said:


> SO excited to own my first Chanel bag! It's preloved and in excellent condition. Here is my new to me baby Coco Cabas in dark silver[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3678698



BIG Congrats JB!  How exciting!  And she is a beauty -- love the color and the comfy hobo style!   Looks great on you too.  BTW, I really like your bathroom (the sink, the tiles, colors, very nice!).   Enjoy!


----------



## ksuromax

Jaidybug said:


> Adding a mod shot[emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3678709


Great bag, enjoy!!!! 
Shape and size wise it looks very close to my Prada cervo, i love it to bits!!!! It's very handy! Wear it well!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Adding a mod shot[emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3678709





Jaidybug said:


> SO excited to own my first Chanel bag! It's preloved and in excellent condition. Here is my new to me baby Coco Cabas in dark silver[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3678698


JB...your Chanel is so beautiful and it looks great on you!! What an awesome find...congrats!


----------



## Auvina15

Jaidybug said:


> SO excited to own my first Chanel bag! It's preloved and in excellent condition. Here is my new to me baby Coco Cabas in dark silver[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3678698





Jaidybug said:


> Adding a mod shot[emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3678709


Wow what a fantastic find!!! I really love this color and it looks amazing on you!! Major congrats, Jaidybug!!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Iamminda said:


> BIG Congrats JB!  How exciting!  And she is a beauty -- love the color and the comfy hobo style!   Looks great on you too.  BTW, I really like your bathroom (the sink, the tiles, colors, very nice!).   Enjoy!


Thank you so much IM! I love hobos and totes so this bag is perfect for me[emoji4]And thanks for the nice compliment on my bathroom too!


ksuromax said:


> Great bag, enjoy!!!!
> Shape and size wise it looks very close to my Prada cervo, i love it to bits!!!! It's very handy! Wear it well!


Thanks again K, I think I know which bag you are referring to as it's similar looking to the Coco Cabas (and it's another bag on my wish list)[emoji5]


Dextersmom said:


> JB...your Chanel is so beautiful and it looks great on you!! What an awesome find...congrats!


Thank you so much DM! I love seeing all your beautiful Chanel bags (so inspiring) [emoji6] and I'm so happy to finally own one of my dream bags[emoji4]


Auvina15 said:


> Wow what a fantastic find!!! I really love this color and it looks amazing on you!! Major congrats, Jaidybug!!!!


Aw, thank you Auvina! [emoji5] I'm over the moon in love with this bag


----------



## Dextersmom

Again today with my mini Evelyne.


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Again today with my mini Evelyne.
> View attachment 3679142



Love everything you're wearing, it all goes perfectly together!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Again today with my mini Evelyne.
> View attachment 3679142


Perfection!   Love your hair up, your kimono top, bag, everything


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Perfection!   Love your hair up, your kimono top, bag, everything





Jaidybug said:


> Love everything you're wearing, it all goes perfectly together!


Thank you, IM and JB!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Again today with my mini Evelyne.
> View attachment 3679142


Love it all together, great look!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Jaidybug said:


> SO excited to own my first Chanel bag! It's preloved and in excellent condition. Here is my new to me baby Coco Cabas in dark silver[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3678698



This is beautiful!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Again today with my mini Evelyne.
> View attachment 3679142



Gorgeous outfit (& bag of course)!


----------



## ksuromax

Chloe Ada, adorned with my Paris Disneyland souvenirs


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Chloe Ada, adorned with my Paris Disneyland souvenirs


Great bag -- love all the pockets and of course, love love Minnie and friends!   A very nice coordinated look


----------



## Dextersmom

jeanstohandbags said:


> Gorgeous outfit (& bag of course)!





ksuromax said:


> Love it all together, great look!!


Thank you, my lovelies!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Chloe Ada, adorned with my Paris Disneyland souvenirs


What a cool AND practical looking bag!! I love it!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my medium classic flap.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my medium classic flap.
> View attachment 3679947



Killer dress (and hope it's ok to say, your killer physical shape!).   And killer bag!  Hope your Wednesday is wonderful!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Great bag -- love all the pockets and of course, love love Minnie and friends!   A very nice coordinated look





Dextersmom said:


> What a cool AND practical looking bag!! I love it!


thank you


----------



## Jaidybug

jeanstohandbags said:


> This is beautiful!



Thank you![emoji4]


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Chloe Ada, adorned with my Paris Disneyland souvenirs



Cute bag, shoes and arm candy!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my medium classic flap.
> View attachment 3679947



Love the dress and bag!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Love the dress and bag!


Thank you, JB! 


Iamminda said:


> Killer dress (and hope it's ok to say, your killer physical shape!).   And killer bag!  Hope your Wednesday is wonderful!


Thank you so much, my friend and you are very kind!


----------



## ksuromax

Same bag, Chloe Ada, different look


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Same bag, Chloe Ada, different look
> View attachment 3680571
> View attachment 3680572


Beautiful look!!!  Like how versatile this lovely bag is!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful look!!!  Like how versatile this lovely bag is!


thanks, Darlin'!  
She is, indeed, i reckon that's because of the zips, i can decorate it the way i like by changing the charms and colours and her neutral black and patent leather will compliment any idea, besides, having so many pockets is very helpful in stuff organizing


----------



## ksuromax

Heading to a wine tasting party with my oldie goodie Prada


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my medium classic flap.
> View attachment 3679947


So adorable, my dear!!! I really like your hair up though, very cute!!! Very lovely dress as well and your bag has no beater!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Heading to a wine tasting party with my oldie goodie Prada


Wow this Prada oldie is stunning!!! I love nappa leather, big fan!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Same bag, Chloe Ada, different look
> View attachment 3680571
> View attachment 3680572


Totally adore this look!!!! Your bag is really cool and chic though, love it!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Again today with my mini Evelyne.
> View attachment 3679142


Absolutely love everything!!! You paired all of these fashion items so so perfect, fantastic taste!!!! HUGE LOVE!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Thanks a lot, sweetheart!! 


Auvina15 said:


> Wow this Prada oldie is stunning!!! I love nappa leather, big fan!!!





Auvina15 said:


> Totally adore this look!!!! Your bag is really cool and chic though, love it!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Heading to a wine tasting party with my oldie goodie Prada


This bag is beautiful -- love the color and really love that thick chain.  Have fun!


----------



## Auvina15

Wearing my mini Coco handle for very first time today!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing my mini Coco handle for very first time today!!!
> View attachment 3681038
> View attachment 3681040
> View attachment 3681039


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing my mini Coco handle for very first time today!!!
> View attachment 3681038
> View attachment 3681040
> View attachment 3681039


Love this bag and you look so stylish (love that beautiful lace top)!


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Love this bag and you look so stylish (love that beautiful lace top)!





ksuromax said:


> Beautiful!!!


Thank you so much my dearest friends!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Heading to a wine tasting party with my oldie goodie Prada


Very pretty!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing my mini Coco handle for very first time today!!!
> View attachment 3681038
> View attachment 3681040
> View attachment 3681039


Auvina, you look so beautiful!!  You could make a paper bag look stylish, my friend!


----------



## Auvina15

Ha!!!! You are such a sweetheart, Dextersmom!!! Thank you so much and you know I'm a big fan of your style, dearest friend!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Ha!!!! You are such a sweetheart, Dextersmom!!! Thank you so much and you know I'm a big fan of your style, dearest friend!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Heading to a wine tasting party with my oldie goodie Prada



So pretty! Love the chain strap!


----------



## Jaidybug

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing my mini Coco handle for very first time today!!!
> View attachment 3681038
> View attachment 3681040
> View attachment 3681039



Gorgeous!!![emoji7]Love your beautiful top too!


----------



## Auvina15

Jaidybug said:


> Gorgeous!!![emoji7]Love your beautiful top too!


Thank you so much darling Jaidybug!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today I am using my caviar bronze mini, but I also wanted to show you something new I picked up a couple of night's ago.  I have been thinking and looking very passively for a while now about adding a easy, carefree bag to bring to the airport, that is lightweight, roomy and that I don't feel bad about stashing under my seat.  I wandered into Tumi at my local mall and found just what I was looking for; Tumi's "Voyageur Halle" Nylon Backpack.  I love it for all of the above mentioned reasons, as well as the following; it is darling, imo, well made, has a 5 year warranty, they monogram the luggage tag for you, which is a cute detail, it holds a mini and/or a WOC, a laptop, is trimmed in leather....and all this for $295. I am very pleased with this purchase.  Happy Friday, friends!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Today I am using my caviar bronze mini, but I also wanted to show you something new I picked up a couple of night's ago.  I have been thinking and looking very passively for a while now about adding a easy, carefree bag to bring to the airport, that is lightweight, roomy and that I don't feel bad about stashing under my seat.  I wandered into Tumi at my local mall and found just what I was looking for; Tumi's "Voyageur Halle" Nylon Backpack.  I love it for all of the above mentioned reasons, as well as the following; it is darling, imo, well made, has a 5 year warranty, they monogram the luggage tag for you, which is a cute detail, it holds a mini and/or a WOC, a laptop, is trimmed in leather....and all this for $295. I am very pleased with this purchase.  Happy Friday, friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682058
> View attachment 3682059
> View attachment 3682060


nice backpack, wear it well! 
But what steals the show and my heart is your kimono!!! totally gorgeous!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today I am using my caviar bronze mini, but I also wanted to show you something new I picked up a couple of night's ago.  I have been thinking and looking very passively for a while now about adding a easy, carefree bag to bring to the airport, that is lightweight, roomy and that I don't feel bad about stashing under my seat.  I wandered into Tumi at my local mall and found just what I was looking for; Tumi's "Voyageur Halle" Nylon Backpack.  I love it for all of the above mentioned reasons, as well as the following; it is darling, imo, well made, has a 5 year warranty, they monogram the luggage tag for you, which is a cute detail, it holds a mini and/or a WOC, a laptop, is trimmed in leather....and all this for $295. I am very pleased with this purchase.  Happy Friday, friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682058
> View attachment 3682059
> View attachment 3682060


I LOVE your outfit -- all your kimono tops are so pretty!!!   Gorgeous mini!!!  And congrats on your new Tumi.   I like how feminine it looks (not a typical unisex backpack) with the gold hardware and cute pockets.  Is it navy or black?  (I am a bit colorblind, lol).   Excellent choice for traveling (I always carry a pink and gray New Balance backpack on the plane). Happy Friday to you too.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I LOVE your outfit -- all your kimono tops are so pretty!!!   Gorgeous mini!!!  And congrats on your new Tumi.   I like how feminine it looks (not a typical unisex backpack) with the gold hardware and cute pockets.  Is it navy or black?  (I am a bit colorblind, lol).   Excellent choice for traveling (I always carry a pink and gray New Balance backpack on the plane). Happy Friday to you too.


Thank you, my sweet friend!!  The backpack is black, though it does come in a few other colors; light/medium blue, khaki and a multicolored one. 


ksuromax said:


> nice backpack, wear it well!
> But what steals the show and my heart is your kimono!!! totally gorgeous!!!


Thank you so much, darling ksuromax!!


----------



## Kendie26

Jaidybug said:


> Adding a mod shot[emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3678709


WOOHOOO Jaidybug...you go girl! So thrilled for you on your first chanel!!! Looks FANTASTIC on you...dark silver is such a perfect go-with-everything color! Congrats & I LOVE your bathroom...that paint color is glorious!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing my mini Coco handle for very first time today!!!
> View attachment 3681038
> View attachment 3681040
> View attachment 3681039


HELLO GORGEOUS!!! What a magnificent bag, blouse & owner! Huge CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today I am using my caviar bronze mini, but I also wanted to show you something new I picked up a couple of night's ago.  I have been thinking and looking very passively for a while now about adding a easy, carefree bag to bring to the airport, that is lightweight, roomy and that I don't feel bad about stashing under my seat.  I wandered into Tumi at my local mall and found just what I was looking for; Tumi's "Voyageur Halle" Nylon Backpack.  I love it for all of the above mentioned reasons, as well as the following; it is darling, imo, well made, has a 5 year warranty, they monogram the luggage tag for you, which is a cute detail, it holds a mini and/or a WOC, a laptop, is trimmed in leather....and all this for $295. I am very pleased with this purchase.  Happy Friday, friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682058
> View attachment 3682059
> View attachment 3682060


Congrats DM! Tumi is such a great brand, especially for travel. What I adore about the pic (besides you of course) is Dex' stance...he looks like he might have just seen a bird or some sweet creature that caught his eye (at least that's what my kitty girl looks like when she sees something of interest out of a window)


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Congrats DM! Tumi is such a great brand, especially for travel. What I adore about the pic (besides you of course) is Dex' stance...he looks like he might have just seen a bird or some sweet creature that caught his eye (at least that's what my kitty girl looks like when she sees something of interest out of a window)


Thanks Kendie and welcome home.  We missed you.  This is my first Tumi piece and it probably won't be my last.  The quality seems great.  Don't know why I never looked in this store before, but wow, I noticed a bunch of other cute and functional traveling accessories while I was there, and the prices seem reasonable, relatively speaking.  Dexter is always on the prowl/hunt/lookout for something.  He is always the first one in the house to spot an intruder (mailman, UPS, gardener, etc.).  It is hilarious and a little scary, as he has an intimidating deep throat growl he gives to anyone that doesn't belong in/near his home.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today I am using my caviar bronze mini, but I also wanted to show you something new I picked up a couple of night's ago.  I have been thinking and looking very passively for a while now about adding a easy, carefree bag to bring to the airport, that is lightweight, roomy and that I don't feel bad about stashing under my seat.  I wandered into Tumi at my local mall and found just what I was looking for; Tumi's "Voyageur Halle" Nylon Backpack.  I love it for all of the above mentioned reasons, as well as the following; it is darling, imo, well made, has a 5 year warranty, they monogram the luggage tag for you, which is a cute detail, it holds a mini and/or a WOC, a laptop, is trimmed in leather....and all this for $295. I am very pleased with this purchase.  Happy Friday, friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682058
> View attachment 3682059
> View attachment 3682060


You look gorgeous, my dear friend!! Your bronze mini is so much LOVED!!!
Very cute and functional backpack, and it looks perfect on you, DM! Tumi is a great brand for backpacks and luggages, awesome choice!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> HELLO GORGEOUS!!! What a magnificent bag, blouse & owner! Huge CONGRATS!!!


Thank you so much my darling Kendie!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Jaidybug said:


> SO excited to own my first Chanel bag! It's preloved and in excellent condition. Here is my new to me baby Coco Cabas in dark silver[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3678698


Love the style!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> You look gorgeous, my dear friend!! Your bronze mini is so much LOVED!!!
> Very cute and functional backpack, and it looks perfect on you, DM! Tumi is a great brand for backpacks and luggages, awesome choice!!!


Thank you, my dear Auvina!


----------



## Dextersmom

Metallic dark charcoal mini today (with new BlankNYC denim jacket from Nordstrom).


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Metallic dark charcoal mini today (with new BlankNYC denim jacket from Nordstrom).
> View attachment 3683176


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Thanks Kendie and welcome home.  We missed you.  This is my first Tumi piece and it probably won't be my last.  The quality seems great.  Don't know why I never looked in this store before, but wow, I noticed a bunch of other cute and functional traveling accessories while I was there, and the prices seem reasonable, relatively speaking.  Dexter is always on the prowl/hunt/lookout for something.  He is always the first one in the house to spot an intruder (mailman, UPS, gardener, etc.).  It is hilarious and a little scary, as he has an intimidating deep throat growl he gives to anyone that doesn't belong in/near his home.


Aw thanks again dearest. Long week. Missed tPF! That's too funny about Dexter....I love it! He is 1 of the men of the lovely household so he's protecting his turf! Too cute


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Metallic dark charcoal mini today (with new BlankNYC denim jacket from Nordstrom).
> View attachment 3683176


Gasp! No brainer you know I LOVE your mini....but double Gasp on that super AWESOME jacket & skirt....you look phenomenal!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Metallic dark charcoal mini today (with new BlankNYC denim jacket from Nordstrom).
> View attachment 3683176


Love this whole look!  So well put together!   Please be my stylist, dear DM .


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Metallic dark charcoal mini today (with new BlankNYC denim jacket from Nordstrom).
> View attachment 3683176


Yayyyyy ... another beauty that I really adore!!! I love your skirt so much, I tried a similar one on another day and it didn't look good on me, I'm pretty short!!! Your jean jacket is such a piece of art... just love love everything!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Aw thanks again dearest. Long week. Missed tPF! That's too funny about Dexter....I love it! He is 1 of the men of the lovely household so he's protecting his turf! Too cute


I didn't know you were gone for business last week.... no wonder.... I missed you my sweetest friend, I thought you were just busy didn't have time to check the forum out liked me sometimes!!!This Bal forum here just feel like HOME!!! Love all of you here!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Yayyyyy ... another beauty that I really adore!!! I love your skirt so much, I tried a similar one on another day and it didn't look good on me, I'm pretty short!!! Your jean jacket is such a piece of art... just love love everything!!!





ksuromax said:


>





Kendie26 said:


> Gasp! No brainer you know I LOVE your mini....but double Gasp on that super AWESOME jacket & skirt....you look phenomenal!





Iamminda said:


> Love this whole look!  So well put together!   Please be my stylist, dear DM .


You are all so kind and I adore you all!! Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunday fun with my 225 reissue.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Sunday fun with my 225 reissue.
> View attachment 3684115


Sunday beauty!!   Love this reissue so much!!!   Cute skirt!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Sunday fun with my 225 reissue.
> View attachment 3684115



So pretty!! If only I had your figure [emoji51][emoji23][emoji8]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> So pretty!! If only I had your figure [emoji51][emoji23][emoji8]





Iamminda said:


> Sunday beauty!!   Love this reissue so much!!!   Cute skirt!


Thank you, my 2 beautiful friends!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Metallic dark charcoal mini today (with new BlankNYC denim jacket from Nordstrom).
> View attachment 3683176



Love this bag, but I must admit that my eyes went straight to your adorable jacket!


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> WOOHOOO Jaidybug...you go girl! So thrilled for you on your first chanel!!! Looks FANTASTIC on you...dark silver is such a perfect go-with-everything color! Congrats & I LOVE your bathroom...that paint color is glorious!





muchstuff said:


> Love the style!



Thank you ladies [emoji847]


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Today I am using my caviar bronze mini, but I also wanted to show you something new I picked up a couple of night's ago.  I have been thinking and looking very passively for a while now about adding a easy, carefree bag to bring to the airport, that is lightweight, roomy and that I don't feel bad about stashing under my seat.  I wandered into Tumi at my local mall and found just what I was looking for; Tumi's "Voyageur Halle" Nylon Backpack.  I love it for all of the above mentioned reasons, as well as the following; it is darling, imo, well made, has a 5 year warranty, they monogram the luggage tag for you, which is a cute detail, it holds a mini and/or a WOC, a laptop, is trimmed in leather....and all this for $295. I am very pleased with this purchase.  Happy Friday, friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682058
> View attachment 3682059
> View attachment 3682060





Dextersmom said:


> Metallic dark charcoal mini today (with new BlankNYC denim jacket from Nordstrom).
> View attachment 3683176





Dextersmom said:


> Sunday fun with my 225 reissue.
> View attachment 3684115



Love all these looks and bags DM! You wear everything so well and effortlessly [emoji4]


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Sunday fun with my 225 reissue.
> View attachment 3684115


I adore this whole look, absolutely GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> I adore this whole look, absolutely GORGEOUS!!!





jeanstohandbags said:


> Love this bag, but I must admit that my eyes went straight to your adorable jacket!





Jaidybug said:


> Love all these looks and bags DM! You wear everything so well and effortlessly [emoji4]


Thank you so much, sweet Bal friends!!!


----------



## ksuromax

New ring, not branded but looks like a perfect match for my AMcQ bangle (can't wait till the scarf will arrive!!!)


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> New ring, not branded but looks like a perfect match for my AMcQ bangle (can't wait till the scarf will arrive!!!)


Very cool!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Further to my earlier post of my Pewter Work and black shawl, i have received some new ones, large white and medium grey, can't have enough of them!!! They feel so nice to the skin!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Further to my earlier post of my Pewter Work and black shawl, i have received some new ones, large white and medium grey, can't have enough of them!!! They feel so nice to the skin!!



Beautiful scarves--great colors.  I also like your new ring -- so you are waiting for a new skull scarf?  You got the most stylish accessories K!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful scarves--great colors.  I also like your new ring -- so you are waiting for a new skull scarf?  You got the most stylish accessories K!


Thank you


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Further to my earlier post of my Pewter Work and black shawl, i have received some new ones, large white and medium grey, can't have enough of them!!! They feel so nice to the skin!!


More super pretty colors & patterns! You are a color guru Queen!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Further to my earlier post of my Pewter Work and black shawl, i have received some new ones, large white and medium grey, can't have enough of them!!! They feel so nice to the skin!!


Beautiful patterns and colours. I especially like the soft colours of the grey scarf. Are these the Russian shawls?

The  AMcQ bangle is true metal but scares me  I'm a wuss


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Further to my earlier post of my Pewter Work and black shawl, i have received some new ones, large white and medium grey, can't have enough of them!!! They feel so nice to the skin!!



You taste in scarves is just impeccable, love both of these!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> New ring, not branded but looks like a perfect match for my AMcQ bangle (can't wait till the scarf will arrive!!!)



Gorgeous pieces, I have a soft spot for skull designs!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Further to my earlier post of my Pewter Work and black shawl, i have received some new ones, large white and medium grey, can't have enough of them!!! They feel so nice to the skin!!


They are very beautiful, my friend!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Dinner and a WOC.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Dinner and a WOC.
> View attachment 3686815


Yummy and yummy


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Beautiful patterns and colours. I especially like the soft colours of the grey scarf. Are these the Russian shawls?
> 
> The  AMcQ bangle is true metal but scares me  I'm a wuss


Yes, they are ... really odd coz i ALWAYS knew about them, but re-discovered them for myself just now... 
skull scarf is in transit, it will be a scary trio


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> More super pretty colors & patterns! You are a color guru Queen!


You are too sweet, my dearest Kendie


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Yummy and yummy


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> They are very beautiful, my friend!!


 



Dextersmom said:


> Dinner and a WOC.
> View attachment 3686815


beauticious!!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> New ring, not branded but looks like a perfect match for my AMcQ bangle (can't wait till the scarf will arrive!!!)





ksuromax said:


> Further to my earlier post of my Pewter Work and black shawl, i have received some new ones, large white and medium grey, can't have enough of them!!! They feel so nice to the skin!!



Cool ring and beautiful scarves!


----------



## ksuromax

Hermes. Silk and Cashemir


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Hermes. Silk and Cashemir


This is so pretty--you really wear your scarves beautifully.  I don't think I can pull off wearing scarves (it will look like I am wearing a bib ).


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This is so pretty--you really wear your scarves beautifully.  I don't think I can pull off wearing scarves (it will look like I am wearing a bib ).


Thank you 
i am  sure you just haven't found your perfect one yet!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Hermes. Silk and Cashemir


Ahhhh.....what a beautiful scarf!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my lambskin square chevron mini.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my lambskin square chevron mini.
> View attachment 3687432


Great look, love your skirt!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Hermes. Silk and Cashemir


WOWEE beautiful lady...you really know your colors well...these are PERFECTION on you w/ your gorgeous hair!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my lambskin square chevron mini.
> View attachment 3687432


Snap! There she is looking oh-so-lovely as always! I think I'll be taking my chevron CF out tonight to a client dinner& will think of you!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> WOWEE beautiful lady...you really know your colors well...these are PERFECTION on you w/ your gorgeous hair!!


 thank you, Sweetheart 
i think, i am just lucky to find them right when i am searching


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my lambskin square chevron mini.
> View attachment 3687432


Your mini is gorgeous!!!  As is your outfit!  And as is you dearie


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Your mini is gorgeous!!!  As is your outfit!  And as is you dearie





ksuromax said:


> Great look, love your skirt!





Kendie26 said:


> Snap! There she is looking oh-so-lovely as always! I think I'll be taking my chevron CF out tonight to a client dinner& will think of you!


Thank you, my lovelies!!


----------



## ksuromax

BV cervo hobo


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo hobo


It's a treat to see this BV beauty (and you ).


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> It's a treat to see this BV beauty (and you ).


 thank you


----------



## Kendie26

Perhaps (hmm?) my favorite bag...out at dinner last night [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Perhaps (hmm?) my favorite bag...out at dinner last night [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688096
> View attachment 3688097


  
i am sure you were the best dressed/geared gal in the whole place!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Perhaps (hmm?) my favorite bag...out at dinner last night [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688096
> View attachment 3688097


So gorgeous, truly a beauty!!! The lamb is just so luxurious  and I really love your necklace too, my dearest Kendie!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo hobo


Absolutely fabulous!!! Love this blue shade!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my lambskin square chevron mini.
> View attachment 3687432


Love this so so much!!! Something about red and black, very classy and classic!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Hermes. Silk and Cashemir


This is so pretty, perfect for spring and summer!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Love this so so much!!! Something about red and black, very classy and classic!!!


Thank you so much, Auvina!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo hobo


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Perhaps (hmm?) my favorite bag...out at dinner last night [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688096
> View attachment 3688097


What a stunner; my baby mini and your mommy version should go on a play date.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Perhaps (hmm?) my favorite bag...out at dinner last night [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688096
> View attachment 3688097


This may also be my favorite of your Cs (probably until you post a pic of another beauty. ).


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Rock my Shoulder flap; with Uno De 50 bracelets and my new Birkenstock Daloa sandals, which are like walking on clouds (they run big, go 1/2 to 1 full size down, got mine in narrow on Zappos, btw.)


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rock my Shoulder flap; with Uno De 50 bracelets and my new Birkenstock Daloa sandals, which are like walking on clouds (they run big, go 1/2 to 1 full size down, got mine in narrow on Zappos, btw.)
> View attachment 3688412
> View attachment 3688413
> View attachment 3688414


You look great -- fantastic outfit.  Glad you are enjoying this beautiful bag!!!   Beautiful arm candy there.   I did not know Birkenstock make such cute sandals -- have you tried them on before buying?


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rock my Shoulder flap; with Uno De 50 bracelets and my new Birkenstock Daloa sandals, which are like walking on clouds (they run big, go 1/2 to 1 full size down, got mine in narrow on Zappos, btw.)
> View attachment 3688412
> View attachment 3688413
> View attachment 3688414


Fabulous!!!! I am totally in love with your arm candies!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rock my Shoulder flap; with Uno De 50 bracelets and my new Birkenstock Daloa sandals, which are like walking on clouds (they run big, go 1/2 to 1 full size down, got mine in narrow on Zappos, btw.)
> View attachment 3688412
> View attachment 3688413
> View attachment 3688414





Iamminda said:


> You look great -- fantastic outfit.  Glad you are enjoying this beautiful bag!!!   Beautiful arm candy there.   I did not know Birkenstock make such cute sandals -- have you tried them on before buying?


Love it ALL DM....I'm w/ my dear "sister friend" IM on your arm candies too! Stack'em up baby....you & @ksuromax are masterful at that!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo hobo


All of your beautiful colors ALWAYS just make me smile (& you too dearest!)


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> i am sure you were the best dressed/geared gal in the whole place!





Auvina15 said:


> So gorgeous, truly a beauty!!! The lamb is just so luxurious  and I really love your necklace too, my dearest Kendie!!!





Dextersmom said:


> What a stunner; my baby mini and your mommy version should go on a play date.





Iamminda said:


> This may also be my favorite of your Cs (probably until you post a pic of another beauty. ).


To ALL of you, my dearest LoveBugs!! Thank you & my beloved bag (named "Babe")thank you! 
Thanks kindly ksuromax, I was not best dressed...but maybe, just maybe, "best bag chic" of the night @ a group dinner event w/ clients (obnoxious of me to say, but hey, for the love of chanel & Balenciaga I must give them props!)


----------



## ksuromax

Another H scarf arrived today
Managed to find a BNIB 
It's a bit of compromise, i WANT BADLY this design in full size and particular colourway, which i hope i will find some day, but to make the wait (till that day) a bit nicer i got a small square one 
Let it snow....


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Another H scarf arrived today
> Managed to find a BNIB
> It's a bit of compromise, i WANT BADLY this design in full size and particular colourway, which i hope i will find some day, but to make the wait (till that day) a bit nicer i got a small square one
> Let it snow....


Ha, so does it make you feel "cooler" too (temperature wise) since it's really warm where you are?
 I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE this print & the colors.
Your bottom mod shot is HOT!! SUPER chic & sexy that way & totally in love w/ those 2 BV necklaces paired together...I WANT!!!! Jealousy here girlfriend!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Ha, so does it make you feel "cooler" too (temperature wise) since it's really warm where you are?
> I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE this print & the colors.
> Your bottom mod shot is HOT!! SUPER chic & sexy that way & totally in love w/ those 2 BV necklaces paired together...I WANT!!!! Jealousy here girlfriend!!!


Thanks, sweetheart  
it's a calm, cool and kinda neutral colourway, plan to wear it with bright, and maybe xmas red tops
Btw, earrings are BV, too 
I have a very soft spot for all related to NY and Xmas, thus this got me hooked easily 
Found myself recently enjoying wearing all types of scarves and liking playing and tying them different ways...


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Thanks, sweetheart
> it's a calm, cool and kinda neutral colourway, plan to wear it with bright, and maybe xmas red tops
> Btw, earrings are BV, too
> I have a very soft spot for all related to NY and Xmas, thus this got me hooked easily
> Found myself recently enjoying wearing all types of scarves and liking playing and tying them different ways...


Oh yes I did actually realize your earrings were also BV (totally dig them too!) Your bottom mod is absolutely 1000000% worthy of being in an H advertisement!! No joke!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Oh yes I did actually realize your earrings were also BV (totally dig them too!) Your bottom mod is absolutely 1000000% worthy of being in an H advertisement!! No joke!


  
You are too sweet


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Another H scarf arrived today
> Managed to find a BNIB
> It's a bit of compromise, i WANT BADLY this design in full size and particular colourway, which i hope i will find some day, but to make the wait (till that day) a bit nicer i got a small square one
> Let it snow....


Yes, agree with Kendie. You look freakin' fantastic with the necklace and earrings, ksuromax. Bottega Veneta is new to me, but the BV jewellery you wear is looking more and more "hmmm, I really like those..." to me every time I see them. I think I told you before that they remind me of Scandinavian Viking jewellery which I love.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Another H scarf arrived today
> Managed to find a BNIB
> It's a bit of compromise, i WANT BADLY this design in full size and particular colourway, which i hope i will find some day, but to make the wait (till that day) a bit nicer i got a small square one
> Let it snow....


+1 on what Kendie said.   Absolutely beautiful print and you wear it so well!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Love it ALL DM....I'm w/ my dear "sister friend" IM on your arm candies too! Stack'em up baby....you & @ksuromax are masterful at that!


Thank you so much, my Chanel partner in crime. 


Iamminda said:


> You look great -- fantastic outfit.  Glad you are enjoying this beautiful bag!!!   Beautiful arm candy there.   I did not know Birkenstock make such cute sandals -- have you tried them on before buying?


Thanks, my friend!  I think this style is new to Birkenstock.  I saw and tried them on at Nordstrom, then ordered them on Zappos because they had the narrow width, which I prefer. The bonus is that DH thinks they are cute and he doesn't know they are Birkenstock's (which he hates and as a side note, I was wearing the traditional Arizona style the day we met and early in our dating years ago). I have always loved Birkenstocks. 



ksuromax said:


> Fabulous!!!! I am totally in love with your arm candies!!!


Thank you so much, my dear!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Another H scarf arrived today
> Managed to find a BNIB
> It's a bit of compromise, i WANT BADLY this design in full size and particular colourway, which i hope i will find some day, but to make the wait (till that day) a bit nicer i got a small square one
> Let it snow....


What a beautiful scarf and it looks amazing on you.


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rock my Shoulder flap; with Uno De 50 bracelets and my new Birkenstock Daloa sandals, which are like walking on clouds (they run big, go 1/2 to 1 full size down, got mine in narrow on Zappos, btw.)
> View attachment 3688412
> View attachment 3688413
> View attachment 3688414


Not much of a Chanel fan but this one...


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> Not much of a Chanel fan but this one...


Thanks, muchstuff! This one definitely has an edgier vibe.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rock my Shoulder flap; with Uno De 50 bracelets and my new Birkenstock Daloa sandals, which are like walking on clouds (they run big, go 1/2 to 1 full size down, got mine in narrow on Zappos, btw.)
> View attachment 3688412
> View attachment 3688413
> View attachment 3688414


You look fantastic, my dear friend!!! This bag is so cool and adorable, gorgeous accessories and your sandals are so darn cute and comfortable!!! LOVE !


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Yes, agree with Kendie. You look freakin' fantastic with the necklace and earrings, ksuromax. Bottega Veneta is new to me, but the BV jewellery you wear is looking more and more "hmmm, I really like those..." to me every time I see them. I think I told you before that they remind me of Scandinavian Viking jewellery which I love.





Iamminda said:


> +1 on what Kendie said.   Absolutely beautiful print and you wear it so well!  Congrats and enjoy!





Dextersmom said:


> What a beautiful scarf and it looks amazing on you.



Thank you all, my sweet friends


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Another H scarf arrived today
> Managed to find a BNIB
> It's a bit of compromise, i WANT BADLY this design in full size and particular colourway, which i hope i will find some day, but to make the wait (till that day) a bit nicer i got a small square one
> Let it snow....



This is adorable, LOVE the colours!


----------



## ksuromax

Prada glazed cervo


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> You look fantastic, my dear friend!!! This bag is so cool and adorable, gorgeous accessories and your sandals are so darn cute and comfortable!!! LOVE !


Thank you so much, Auvina!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Prada glazed cervo


Very pretty and I really like the chain/leather strap on this bag!!


----------



## solitudelove

ksuromax said:


> Another H scarf arrived today
> Managed to find a BNIB
> It's a bit of compromise, i WANT BADLY this design in full size and particular colourway, which i hope i will find some day, but to make the wait (till that day) a bit nicer i got a small square one
> Let it snow....


This is adorable!! I love it!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Prada glazed cervo


What a pretty bag and scarf!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Prada glazed cervo


So beautiful! I love Prada daino leather!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> So beautiful! I love Prada daino leather!


Thank you  
actually, it's not daino, it'cervo
daino is calfskin,  mine is deerskin


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Very pretty and I really like the chain/leather strap on this bag!!





solitudelove said:


> This is adorable!! I love it!





Iamminda said:


> What a pretty bag and scarf!


thank you, Lovelies


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Thank you
> actually, it's not daino, it'cervo
> daino is calfskin,  mine is deerskin


Oh wow it looks really similar, I actually love both!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Oh wow it looks really similar, I actually love both!!!


They feel similar, too
vitello daino is made to feel similar to deerskin (learnt this while i was shoveling info in leathers)
Mine is glazed, so it's still a bit different, but it helps to resist the daily wear and dirt 
I love them all


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Prada glazed cervo



Oooo love glazed bags & Prada...you go mama![emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel Boy bag today...he's my 2nd most special guy [emoji6]


----------



## Auvina15

Lovely Bal friends, please allow me to share my latest purchase from Chanel!!! I thought this red was too bright for my taste at first so I passed it a couple times, but then I couldn't get it off my mind. I decided to order it and here it is!!! It's bright but very pretty imo! Also it's a mini bag so it wouldn't be too "loud"!  I'm in love!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel Boy bag today...he's my 2nd most special guy [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3689560


Absolutely the most handsome Boy!!! Love the unique design, love the lamb...and it looks perfect on you!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Lovely Bal friends, please allow me to share my latest purchase from Chanel!!! I thought this red was too bright for my taste at first so I passed it a couple times, but then I couldn't get it off my mind. I decided to order it and here it is!!! It's bright but very pretty imo! Also it's a mini bag so it wouldn't be too "loud"!  I'm in love!!!
> 
> View attachment 3689566
> View attachment 3689565


OMG!!!! What a beauty!!!  and what a perfect red!!!!  absolutely stunning!!! How could you pass on it??? Twice!!???  
Major congrats and wear in the best of happiness!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Lovely Bal friends, please allow me to share my latest purchase from Chanel!!! I thought this red was too bright for my taste at first so I passed it a couple times, but then I couldn't get it off my mind. I decided to order it and here it is!!! It's bright but very pretty imo! Also it's a mini bag so it wouldn't be too "loud"!  I'm in love!!!
> 
> View attachment 3689566
> View attachment 3689565





Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely the most handsome Boy!!! Love the unique design, love the lamb...and it looks perfect on you!!!


Say what girlfriend?!!!! Ahhhhhh! You KNOW I'm a fan of this baby....WOOOHOOOOO YOU! I LOVE chevron in mini's & red....SHAZAM girl! Huge Congrats & look forward to some mods! Thanks for loving my Boy too!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> OMG!!!! What a beauty!!!  and what a perfect red!!!!  absolutely stunning!!! How could you pass on it??? Twice!!???
> Major congrats and wear in the best of happiness!!!


Thank you so much my darling ksuromax!!! You guessed it right, I passed on it twice!!! The third time, when I knew it became available again, I was like.... I gotta make it!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Say what girlfriend?!!!! Ahhhhhh! You KNOW I'm a fan of this baby....WOOOHOOOOO YOU! I LOVE chevron in mini's & red....SHAZAM girl! Huge Congrats & look forward to some mods! Thanks for loving my Boy too!


Thank you so much my dearest Kendie!!!People keep talking it has orange undertone, that had paused me twice!!! It's quite bright but it's very sweet lovely color imo and it's my first chevron!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> Lovely Bal friends, please allow me to share my latest purchase from Chanel!!! I thought this red was too bright for my taste at first so I passed it a couple times, but then I couldn't get it off my mind. I decided to order it and here it is!!! It's bright but very pretty imo! Also it's a mini bag so it wouldn't be too "loud"!  I'm in love!!!
> 
> View attachment 3689566
> View attachment 3689565


Congrats on this showstopper!!!  Wow, wow, wow.  I can't believe you passed on it twice -- glad the third time is the charm .  I can't wait to see your mod shots.   Enjoy this red beauty!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel Boy bag today...he's my 2nd most special guy [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3689560



Hello Gorgeous Boy!  I really love this chevron (?) design. (Someday, a handsome boy like this will come into my life) Very pretty cardigan you have on.  And of course, you know I love all your phone cases and this one is no exception.  Twinnie I think on the watch if you are wearing a white sports band.   Happy Friday K


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Thank you so much my dearest Kendie!!!People keep talking it has orange undertone, that had paused me twice!!! It's quite bright but it's very sweet lovely color imo and it's my first chevron!!!


You chose a perfect mini....chevron is my weak spot (& i should "blame" that on our girl DM @Dextersmom ...she got me hooked!)
I really love  the orange tones in reds...it's so happy & cheerful. It's suits you well Dearest Auvina!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Hello Gorgeous Boy!  I really love this chevron (?) design. (Someday, a handsome boy like this will come into my life) Very pretty cardigan you have on.  And of course, you know I love all your phone cases and this one is no exception.  Twinnie I think on the watch if you are wearing a white sports band.   Happy Friday K


Thank you kindly sister-friend IM!!  Yes this Boy is chevron-ish...his official chanel name is "Pleated Boy" because the chevron pattern is pleated. I got ridiculously lucky w/ this one being very limited edition. I know there is definitely going to be a chanel of some sort coming into your life Yay twins on the iwatch...this sport strap is kind of a cross between light grey/taupe & lavender. Have a glorious weekend my sweetness!


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Hermes. Silk and Cashemir





ksuromax said:


> BV cervo hobo





ksuromax said:


> Another H scarf arrived today
> Managed to find a BNIB
> It's a bit of compromise, i WANT BADLY this design in full size and particular colourway, which i hope i will find some day, but to make the wait (till that day) a bit nicer i got a small square one
> Let it snow....





ksuromax said:


> Prada glazed cervo



Wow, those scarves are stunning and look beautiful on you! [emoji7]LOVE the bags too, both are on my wish/want list [emoji4]


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my lambskin square chevron mini.
> View attachment 3687432





Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rock my Shoulder flap; with Uno De 50 bracelets and my new Birkenstock Daloa sandals, which are like walking on clouds (they run big, go 1/2 to 1 full size down, got mine in narrow on Zappos, btw.)
> View attachment 3688412
> View attachment 3688413
> View attachment 3688414



Love seeing your beautiful Chanel bags, they are gorgeous and you wear them so well!


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> Perhaps (hmm?) my favorite bag...out at dinner last night [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688096
> View attachment 3688097





Kendie26 said:


> Chanel Boy bag today...he's my 2nd most special guy [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3689560



I can see why they are your favourite bags, they are both stunning!!![emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## Jaidybug

Auvina15 said:


> Lovely Bal friends, please allow me to share my latest purchase from Chanel!!! I thought this red was too bright for my taste at first so I passed it a couple times, but then I couldn't get it off my mind. I decided to order it and here it is!!! It's bright but very pretty imo! Also it's a mini bag so it wouldn't be too "loud"!  I'm in love!!!
> 
> View attachment 3689566
> View attachment 3689565



OMG, L[emoji173]️VE that red!!![emoji7] Perfection in every way!!! Congrats!


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this showstopper!!!  Wow, wow, wow.  I can't believe you passed on it twice -- glad the third time is the charm .  I can't wait to see your mod shots.   Enjoy this red beauty!


 Thank you so much my sweetest friend!!!I made it finally.... I'll be sleeping very well tonight!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> You chose a perfect mini....chevron is my weak spot (& i should "blame" that on our girl DM @Dextersmom ...she got me hooked!)
> I really love  the orange tones in reds...it's so happy & cheerful. It's suits you well Dearest Auvina!


----------



## Auvina15

Jaidybug said:


> OMG, L[emoji173]️VE that red!!![emoji7] Perfection in every way!!! Congrats!


Thank you so much sweet Jaidybug!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Love seeing your beautiful Chanel bags, they are gorgeous and you wear them so well!


Thank you so much, JB!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel Boy bag today...he's my 2nd most special guy [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3689560


Your Boy is so gorgeous!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Lovely Bal friends, please allow me to share my latest purchase from Chanel!!! I thought this red was too bright for my taste at first so I passed it a couple times, but then I couldn't get it off my mind. I decided to order it and here it is!!! It's bright but very pretty imo! Also it's a mini bag so it wouldn't be too "loud"!  I'm in love!!!
> 
> View attachment 3689566
> View attachment 3689565


OMG!!! Auvina, it is sooooo beautiful and I love it so much!! Congrats, my friend and I know this is going to look so perfect on you!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> OMG!!! Auvina, it is sooooo beautiful and I love it so much!! Congrats, my friend and I know this is going to look so perfect on you!


Thank you so much my sweetest friend!!!I was surprised the chain wasn't that long, just a tiny bit longer than my square mini chain and I like it better, fits me nicer since I'm a petite gal!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Jaidybug said:


> Wow, those scarves are stunning and look beautiful on you! [emoji7]LOVE the bags too, both are on my wish/want list [emoji4]


  
thank you, my dear!


----------



## Kendie26

Jaidybug said:


> I can see why they are your favourite bags, they are both stunning!!![emoji7][emoji173]️


Thank you sweet JB....how have you been liking your new/first C bag?


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Your Boy is so gorgeous!!


Kind thanks lovely DM! I still often feel like a "traitor" to Bal, but it doesn't mean i love my Bals any less. Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you sweet JB....how have you been liking your new/first C bag?



I absolutely love it and have been carrying it every day[emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Jaidybug said:


> I absolutely love it and have been carrying it every day[emoji4]


That is FANTASTIC!!! So glad to hear this....go Jaidybug!


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out with my M/L metallic dark purple beauty.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out with my M/L metallic dark purple beauty.
> View attachment 3692457
> View attachment 3692459


Fantastic bag, model, outfit, and accessories!!!! Totally LOVE!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out with my M/L metallic dark purple beauty.
> View attachment 3692457
> View attachment 3692459


THAT is true royal purple power (bag & scarf) girlfriend!! GORGEOUS as always


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out with my M/L metallic dark purple beauty.
> View attachment 3692457
> View attachment 3692459


Pretty in purple -- a wonderful way to start your week with.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out with my M/L metallic dark purple beauty.
> View attachment 3692457
> View attachment 3692459



Beautiful....your scarf & bag are made for each other!


----------



## Dextersmom

jeanstohandbags said:


> Beautiful....your scarf & bag are made for each other!





Auvina15 said:


> Fantastic bag, model, outfit, and accessories!!!! Totally LOVE!!!





Kendie26 said:


> THAT is true royal purple power (bag & scarf) girlfriend!! GORGEOUS as always





Iamminda said:


> Pretty in purple -- a wonderful way to start your week with.


Thank you all so much!!!


----------



## BPC

I don't normally post my none Bals,  but I kinda liked the way my two bags looked together today so posting a pic. 
My  Salvatore Ferragamo cross body, and my  LV Neverfull (the LV that everyone owns..lol.) 
Carrying a lot this afternoon.


----------



## Iamminda

BPC said:


> I don't normally post my none Bals,  but I kinda liked the way my two bags looked together today so posting a pic.
> My  Salvatore Ferragamo cross body, and my  LV Neverfull (the LV that everyone owns..lol.)
> Carrying a lot this afternoon.
> View attachment 3693447


Beautiful duo!!  I love that pebbly leather on the SF.  And I am a big DE fan (although I don't own a NF or a Speedy because sadly they don't work for me ).


----------



## ksuromax

I can't remember, did i post my small square pochette by Hermes??


----------



## ksuromax

And just received a new silk scarf, made by the same manuracturer as my wool shawls with flowers, but in 100% silk. 
Just look how it works together with my enamel silver pieces!!


----------



## BPC

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful duo!!  I love that pebbly leather on the SF.  And I am a big DE fan (although I don't own a NF or a Speedy because sadly they don't work for me ).


Love the way the pebbly leathers works with that bag and color- such a pretty combo. 
I have to use a bag organizer with my NF. It's the GM size and everything gets lost in it without an organizer. It's not a bag I use often, generally only when I have lots to haul.


----------



## BPC

ksuromax said:


> And just received a new silk scarf, made by the same manuracturer as my wool shawls with flowers, but in 100% silk.
> Just look how it works together with my enamel silver pieces!!


WOW.. It looks like the scarf was made to match the jewelry. Absolutely fab.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> And just received a new silk scarf, made by the same manuracturer as my wool shawls with flowers, but in 100% silk.
> Just look how it works together with my enamel silver pieces!!


Just beautiful--love all the vibrant colors.   The scarf and the jewelry are totally meant to be worn together.


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> And just received a new silk scarf, made by the same manuracturer as my wool shawls with flowers, but in 100% silk.
> Just look how it works together with my enamel silver pieces!!



BV Queen [emoji73] 
Color Queen [emoji73] 
Scarf Queen [emoji73] 
[emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]
Sorry the emoji Queen doesn't have your pretty hair!


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel reissue So Black WOC


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel reissue So Black WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3693711


Gorgeous WOC!   You and our beautiful friend are our Chanel Queens!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

BPC said:


> I don't normally post my none Bals,  but I kinda liked the way my two bags looked together today so posting a pic.
> My  Salvatore Ferragamo cross body, and my  LV Neverfull (the LV that everyone owns..lol.)
> Carrying a lot this afternoon.
> View attachment 3693447


Such roomy, practical and neutral choices.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> And just received a new silk scarf, made by the same manuracturer as my wool shawls with flowers, but in 100% silk.
> Just look how it works together with my enamel silver pieces!!


Beautiful colors!


----------



## BPC

Dextersmom said:


> Such roomy, practical and neutral choices.



lol.. yes, very practical and always neutral..


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel reissue So Black WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3693711


Love this little baby.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> BV Queen [emoji73]
> Color Queen [emoji73]
> Scarf Queen [emoji73]
> [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]
> Sorry the emoji Queen doesn't have your pretty hair!


Thank you dearly  
 :


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> WOW.. It looks like the scarf was made to match the jewelry. Absolutely fab.





Iamminda said:


> Just beautiful--love all the vibrant colors.   The scarf and the jewelry are totally meant to be worn together.


thank you, my friends


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel reissue So Black WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3693711


Ķendie, if i get another expensive addiction, it will be all your fault!!!  
and a bit of @Dextersmom as well with her pearly purple beauty
very beautiful and hot!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Wearing them all today with my trusty BV cervo in Peacock


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel reissue So Black WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3693711


Now, pictures like these are why the Reissue is fast becoming my favourite imaginary Chanel


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Wearing them all today with my trusty BV cervo in Peacock


Accessory perfection k, gorgeous


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> And just received a new silk scarf, made by the same manuracturer as my wool shawls with flowers, but in 100% silk.
> Just look how it works together with my enamel silver pieces!!


I love these colour combinations. Like everybody already said, made to be worn together


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous WOC!   You and our beautiful friend are our Chanel Queens!!!





Dextersmom said:


> Love this little baby.





ksuromax said:


> Ķendie, if i get another expensive addiction, it will be all your fault!!!
> and a bit of @Dextersmom as well with her pearly purple beauty
> very beautiful and hot!!!!





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Now, pictures like these are why the Reissue is fast becoming my favourite imaginary Chanel


You friends are THE sweetest....much love to you all!
Iamminda ~ you are way too kind ....queen "title" is def for DM in C-land!
DM~ you know YOU were my inspiration behind both my WOC's. I always think of you when i grab them! You know how long i hesitated in buying but I'm so happy i did!
Ksuromax~thanks love & trust me, i get it! It's the same for me w/ BV....that's why i won't venture over into your BV threads for fear of a new brand addiction!
SomethingGoodCanWork~thanks doll, ooooo i like "imaginary" Chanel.....why the heck didn't i think of & do that a year+ ago!! If you do venture into reissue bag land, let me know as I was swept away w/ Reissues first before classic flaps & your SLG hunt should be fun!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Wearing them all today with my trusty BV cervo in Peacock


FABULOUSITY!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

BPC said:


> I don't normally post my none Bals,  but I kinda liked the way my two bags looked together today so posting a pic.
> My  Salvatore Ferragamo cross body, and my  LV Neverfull (the LV that everyone owns..lol.)
> Carrying a lot this afternoon.
> View attachment 3693447


I would love to find a brown/cognac coloured bag for my next bag purchase. I was hoping that Chloé would finally make an everyday bag where I liked everything about it but it looks like it's not going to happen. Had high hopes for the Owen in either small or medium but the huge brassy hook thingy on the flap is just too "much" for me 


Pic from http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Chloe-Owen-Medium-Leather-Flap-Top-Bag/prod128490113/p.prod

I really regret selling my old Cognac Mulberry. If I had known it could have been given a second life, like so many other bags on TPF I've seen restored I would NEVER have sold it.


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Accessory perfection k, gorgeous





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I love these colour combinations. Like everybody already said, made to be worn together





Kendie26 said:


> FABULOUSITY!!



you are spoiling me  
thank you kindly


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Wearing them all today with my trusty BV cervo in Peacock


Totally gorgeous look!  These pieces look even more beautiful on you


----------



## Iamminda

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Now, pictures like these are why the Reissue is fast becoming my favourite imaginary Chanel


Agree.  I love it -- we need to start a thread on our imaginary Chanels .


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Wearing them all today with my trusty BV cervo in Peacock


Oh.....the beautiful colors of your scarf are reminding me of the amazing stained glass windows I saw years ago inside various churches/cathedrals in Paris.


----------



## Dextersmom

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I would love to find a brown/cognac coloured bag for my next bag purchase. I was hoping that Chloé would finally make an everyday bag where I liked everything about it but it looks like it's not going to happen. Had high hopes for the Owen in either small or medium but the huge brassy hook thingy on the flap is just too "much" for me
> View attachment 3694205
> 
> Pic from http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Chloe-Owen-Medium-Leather-Flap-Top-Bag/prod128490113/p.prod
> 
> I really regret selling my old Cognac Mulberry. If I had known it could have been given a second life, like so many other bags on TPF I've seen restored I would NEVER have sold it.


That is very pretty.  Let me tell you that I have a serious love for camel/cognac colored bags.  My first was a Chloe Silverado, followed by a Fendi bag du jour, but my most favorite in this color is my Hermes Evelyne PM in Gold ( in clemence leather).  The leather feels like butter and the color is saturated and amazing.  I wear it with denim and there is not even the tiniest hint of color transfer to be found.  You have inspired me to use this beauty today.  Mod shot to follow in a bit.


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Wearing them all today with my trusty BV cervo in Peacock


 Absolutely gorgeous!!!! Just perfect matching!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> I can't remember, did i post my small square pochette by Hermes??


This is amazing, ksuromax!!! Just like a model for H scarf, both are fantastic, love love this shot!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel reissue So Black WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3693711


Kendie, I've missed this baby!!! Love all the shots with garden background, just fabulous!!!


----------



## Auvina15

BPC said:


> I don't normally post my none Bals,  but I kinda liked the way my two bags looked together today so posting a pic.
> My  Salvatore Ferragamo cross body, and my  LV Neverfull (the LV that everyone owns..lol.)
> Carrying a lot this afternoon.
> View attachment 3693447


Totally beautiful! Love the color and the leather of this Ferragamo piece!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Evelyne PM in Gold.


----------



## BPC

Auvina15 said:


> Totally beautiful! Love the color and the leather of this Ferragamo piece!!!!


Thank you. The pebbled leather is very nice. Wish they still made the bag, I'd get it in more colors.


----------



## BPC

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Evelyne PM in Gold.
> View attachment 3694575
> View attachment 3694576


I've said it before, but I'll say it again- love this.
Have a feeling I'll get it before the years up.
Never realized how similar the the shape of my SF x-body is to the Evelyne.  Apparently, I have very specific preferences when it comes to bag shapes.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Totally gorgeous look!  These pieces look even more beautiful on you


Thank you, my dear


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!!! Just perfect matching!!!


  



Auvina15 said:


> This is amazing, ksuromax!!! Just like a model for H scarf, both are fantastic, love love this shot!!!!


Thank you dearly, my Dear Auvina


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Oh.....the beautiful colors of your scarf are reminding me of the amazing stained glass windows I saw years ago inside various churches/cathedrals in Paris.


Merci bien, Cherie


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Evelyne PM in Gold.
> View attachment 3694575
> View attachment 3694576


I haven't seen this Gold beauty in awhile -- lovely.   Love your sweater too -- awesome color.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Evelyne PM in Gold.
> View attachment 3694575
> View attachment 3694576



Dextersmom, you look so adorable!!! I really like your bag as well, gorgeous leather and color!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Evelyne PM in Gold.
> View attachment 3694575
> View attachment 3694576


Like! Like! Like!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Like! Like! Like!





BPC said:


> I've said it before, but I'll say it again- love this.
> Have a feeling I'll get it before the years up.
> Never realized how similar the the shape of my SF x-body is to the Evelyne.  Apparently, I have very specific preferences when it comes to bag shapes.





Iamminda said:


> I haven't seen this Gold beauty in awhile -- lovely.   Love your sweater too -- awesome color.





Auvina15 said:


> Dextersmom, you look so adorable!!! I really like your bag as well, gorgeous leather and color!!!


Thank you so much, darling Bal beauties!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Evelyne PM in Gold.
> View attachment 3694575
> View attachment 3694576


I always love seeing this bag on you. The style suits you so dang beautifully! I must be honest (& hope it doesn't come across as rude )but it hasn't done much for me when I've seen pics of it here & there, but on YOU, it's lights-off phenomenal! Please accept apologies if that offends any Evelyne lovers! Gosh i should probably erase this but it's more meant as a testament to our dearest DM & how she can pull off ANYTHING!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Kendie, I've missed this baby!!! Love all the shots with garden background, just fabulous!!!


Thanks kindly my dearest! I feel like my hubby should just plant ME in the garden as that's where I love to be!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> I always love seeing this bag on you. The style suits you so dang beautifully! I must be honest (& hope it doesn't come across as rude )but it hasn't done much for me when I've seen pics of it here & there, but on YOU, it's lights-off phenomenal! Please accept apologies if that offends any Evelyne lovers! Gosh i should probably erase this but it's more meant as a testament to our dearest DM & how she can pull off ANYTHING!


Agree!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> I always love seeing this bag on you. The style suits you so dang beautifully! I must be honest (& hope it doesn't come across as rude )but it hasn't done much for me when I've seen pics of it here & there, but on YOU, it's lights-off phenomenal! Please accept apologies if that offends any Evelyne lovers! Gosh i should probably erase this but it's more meant as a testament to our dearest DM & how she can pull off ANYTHING!


You are so very kind, sweet and funny!!  I don't think you could offend anyone if you tried.  Thank you, Kendie.  I appreciate your compliment.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Agree!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Evelyne PM in Gold.
> View attachment 3694575
> View attachment 3694576



That's lovely DM and thank you for posting pics of your Evelyne, gorgeous cognac and classic style 
Evelyne is actually similar in style to my old and sold cognac Mulberry, except the Mulberry came with a flap, with two open larger pockets under the flap.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> You are so very kind, sweet and funny!!  I don't think you could offend anyone if you tried.  Thank you, Kendie.  I appreciate your compliment.


I only speak the truth my LoveBug! Kisses


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out with my M/L metallic dark purple beauty.
> View attachment 3692457
> View attachment 3692459





Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Evelyne PM in Gold.
> View attachment 3694575
> View attachment 3694576



L[emoji173]️VE both bags, so GORGEOUS![emoji7]You wear them so well DM!


----------



## Jaidybug

BPC said:


> I don't normally post my none Bals,  but I kinda liked the way my two bags looked together today so posting a pic.
> My  Salvatore Ferragamo cross body, and my  LV Neverfull (the LV that everyone owns..lol.)
> Carrying a lot this afternoon.
> View attachment 3693447



Love both bags! I hope to own a NF one day [emoji4]


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel reissue So Black WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3693711



STUNNING Kendie! Love, love, love the so black![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> I can't remember, did i post my small square pochette by Hermes??





ksuromax said:


> And just received a new silk scarf, made by the same manuracturer as my wool shawls with flowers, but in 100% silk.
> Just look how it works together with my enamel silver pieces!!





ksuromax said:


> Wearing them all today with my trusty BV cervo in Peacock



So many beautiful scarves![emoji173]️You are the accessory queen ksuromax! I love your style[emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

Jaidybug said:


> So many beautiful scarves![emoji173]️You are the accessory queen ksuromax! I love your style[emoji4]


Thank you dearly


----------



## BPC

Jaidybug said:


> Love both bags! I hope to own a NF one day [emoji4]


Thank you  
It took me years before I caved and bought a NF, but it's the most practical bag I own. No babying- just wipe down now and again and it's as good as new. After getting it, I finally understood why every other person owns one.  Plus, the customer service in their Soho NY store is remarkable, best staff I've ever encountered in a luxury store.
Bal can take a lesson.


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> L[emoji173]️VE both bags, so GORGEOUS![emoji7]You wear them so well DM!





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> That's lovely DM and thank you for posting pics of your Evelyne, gorgeous cognac and classic style
> Evelyne is actually similar in style to my old and sold cognac Mulberry, except the Mulberry came with a flap, with two open larger pockets under the flap.





Kendie26 said:


> I only speak the truth my LoveBug! Kisses


----------



## Kendie26

Jaidybug said:


> STUNNING Kendie! Love, love, love the so black![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thanks kindly sweet friend! It isn't brand new...just new early this year but I love it too w/ the "so black" hardware


----------



## ksuromax

Friday brunch  happy blue


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Friday brunch  happy blue



Wow beautiful, what a perfect blue!


----------



## BPC

ksuromax said:


> Friday brunch  happy blue



Gorgeous Blue.


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Friday brunch  happy blue



Wow! Stunning pic and bag! L[emoji170]VE that blue!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Friday brunch  happy blue


I love this blue beauty!  Hope you had a good brunch!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Friday brunch  happy blue


Stunning blue... oh my....and the leather is divine!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Friday brunch  happy blue



Might be my fave of yours in this style due to this fab color [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Dextersmom

TGIF......pizza margherita, red wine and my black lambskin mini (plus new WildFox hoodie, which is pretty much like wearing sweats, my dear IM).


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> TGIF......pizza margherita, red wine and my black lambskin mini (plus new WildFox hoodie, which is pretty much like wearing sweats, my dear IM).
> View attachment 3697247
> View attachment 3697248



All lovely -- the margherita pizza (a family favorite), your Black mini and your hoodie!   See just as I predicted, you make wearing sweats look so darn good.  Btw, I love hoodies (don't own any fancy brands) -- I have pretty much never "met" a hoodie I didn't like (lol).  Wishing you a wonderful weekend


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> All lovely -- the margherita pizza (a family favorite), your Black mini and your hoodie!   See just as I predicted, you make wearing sweats look so darn good.  Btw, I love hoodies (don't own any fancy brands) -- I have pretty much never "met" a hoodie I didn't like (lol).  Wishing you a wonderful weekend


Thank you, my darling IM!!  I love hoodies too!   I have to stop myself from buying them ALL the time because I have far too many.  I made an exception for this one though, as I have a weakness for all of the pretty embroidered flowers coming out this season (you can't see it , but the pretty red flowers/green leaves are also on the back of the hood).


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, my darling IM!!  I love hoodies too!   I have to stop myself from buying them ALL the time because I have far too many.  I made an exception for this one though, as I have a weakness for all of the pretty embroidered flowers coming out this season (you can't see it , but the pretty red flowers/green leaves are also on the back of the hood).


That sounds so pretty with the flowers  on the back .  Another reason why I love hoodies is that they are machine washable and don't require ironing (yes, I am Lazy )


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> That sounds so pretty with the flowers  on the back .  Another reason why I love hoodies is that they are machine washable and don't require ironing (yes, I am Lazy )


I am right there with you, IM!  i do not iron, either, not ever....though that is one thing that the DH will do.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I am right there with you, IM!  i do not iron, either, not ever....though that is one thing that the DH will do.


That is so nice that your DH does that.  I do the ironing for both DH and DD.  Luckily, many of DH's shirts are wrinkle-free or no iron type.  On the other hand, DD has a good amount of clothes that require hand washing and ironing.


----------



## ksuromax

Raided Hermes 
This is my lucky find, it's 70 cm scarf, which has beed discontinued a while ago, but miraculously a few pieces still were remaining in stock in a dark corner of a drawer, i got the most vivid and bright colourway Tropiques, can't wait to wear it!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Raided Hermes
> This is my lucky find, it's 70 cm scarf, which has beed discontinued a while ago, but miraculously a few pieces still were remaining in stock in a dark corner of a drawer, i got the most vivid and bright colourway Tropiques, can't wait to wear it!


GORGEOUS scarf and beautiful little kitty!!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Raided Hermes
> This is my lucky find, it's 70 cm scarf, which has beed discontinued a while ago, but miraculously a few pieces still were remaining in stock in a dark corner of a drawer, i got the most vivid and bright colourway Tropiques, can't wait to wear it!


Lovely colours k!  But I can't believe you let that sweet kitten so close to anything Hermès   They have claws, I tell you!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> GORGEOUS scarf and beautiful little kitty!!!


 yes, a new one
sometimes i feel like somewhere at the top/back of our house it's written 'Noah's Arch', admition strictly for cats
Otherwise, i just don't know how they all know they can get shelter here.... 
this one just turned up in the garden one day.... 
thank you  scarf is really beautiful, the corners have different flowers and will look different depending on the tie


----------



## ksuromax




----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Lovely colours k!  But I can't believe you let that sweet kitten so close to anything Hermès   They have claws, I tell you!


Thanks  
I just gave up and stopped pulling him back.... decided to take a quick shot with a photobomber, and pack the scaft back to the box


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Raided Hermes
> This is my lucky find, it's 70 cm scarf, which has beed discontinued a while ago, but miraculously a few pieces still were remaining in stock in a dark corner of a drawer, i got the most vivid and bright colourway Tropiques, can't wait to wear it!


This is so pretty!  You are building a gorgeous collection of scarves K!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Raided Hermes
> This is my lucky find, it's 70 cm scarf, which has beed discontinued a while ago, but miraculously a few pieces still were remaining in stock in a dark corner of a drawer, i got the most vivid and bright colourway Tropiques, can't wait to wear it!


Wow, ANOTHER stunner! Such lovely, happy, peaceful colors Your sweet kitty makes me smile. Perhaps he/she was trying to get to the bird in your scarf!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Raided Hermes
> This is my lucky find, it's 70 cm scarf, which has beed discontinued a while ago, but miraculously a few pieces still were remaining in stock in a dark corner of a drawer, i got the most vivid and bright colourway Tropiques, can't wait to wear it!


Wow, it's so gorgeous, ksuromax!! I love all the details of it, such a magnificent piece!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> TGIF......pizza margherita, red wine and my black lambskin mini (plus new WildFox hoodie, which is pretty much like wearing sweats, my dear IM).
> View attachment 3697247
> View attachment 3697248


I really adore this whole look, Dextersmom!!! So so cute and comfortable.....and your lamb mini is superb, the quilts are so puffy.... just LUXURIOUS!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> I really adore this whole look, Dextersmom!!! So so cute and comfortable.....and your lamb mini is superb, the quilts are so puffy.... just LUXURIOUS!!!


Thank you, my friend!


----------



## Dextersmom

At a wedding last night with my sparkly Jimmy Choo clutch (fyi this is the clutch I used on my own wedding day).


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> At a wedding last night with my sparkly Jimmy Choo clutch (fyi this is the clutch I used on my own wedding day).
> View attachment 3698698


Very beautiful and such a special piece!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> At a wedding last night with my sparkly Jimmy Choo clutch (fyi this is the clutch I used on my own wedding day).
> View attachment 3698698


What a beautiful clutch!   And definitely a special piece in your collection.   I could just imagine how beautiful you looked in your wedding gown ❤️.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful clutch!   And definitely a special piece in your collection.   I could just imagine how beautiful you looked in your wedding gown ❤️.





ksuromax said:


> Very beautiful and such a special piece!!!


Thank you, my dear ksuromax and IM!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> At a wedding last night with my sparkly Jimmy Choo clutch (fyi this is the clutch I used on my own wedding day).
> View attachment 3698698


Wow DM, it's so pretty and special!!! I'm sure it gives you such wonderful emotion every time your wearing this beauty!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Wow DM, it's so pretty and special!!! I'm sure it gives you such wonderful emotion every time your wearing this beauty!!!


Thank you, sweet Auvina!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> At a wedding last night with my sparkly Jimmy Choo clutch (fyi this is the clutch I used on my own wedding day).
> View attachment 3698698


Very beautiful, I'm sure you looked stunning both at this wedding and your own


----------



## Dextersmom

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Very beautiful, I'm sure you looked stunning both at this wedding and your own


Thank you!


----------



## Auvina15

My dearest Bal friends, I finally managed to get these cuties!!!I thought I would give up looking for a perfect charcoal mini but fortunately I texted my wonderful SA to ask, last try, she said she had a pristine brandnew one reserved for a client but never answered... I just felt charmed... got it overnight shipping!!! I've never seen Chanel released such unique, gorgeous and very neutral color, felt like a must have for me this season!!!
I've also been inspired the metallic silver minis of dearest DM and other tPFer's, another unique, stunning and wearable piece, just could not be missed!!!Another excuse for me this time was the caviar quality of these versions are so amazing!!!! And....she got me an unwrapped brandnew one, just came straight from Chanel, I couldn't be happier!!!
Thank you so much my sweetest friends for letting me share my latest additions. I'll be just relaxing for a while and admiring all of your beauties, promise!!!


----------



## Iamminda

I just logged into the Bal forum and was treated to your beautiful reveals (thank you)!!!  These are stunning and are just the most perfect Mother's Day bags one can ask for.  You are so lucky to have such a great SA who find you these exquisite pieces.  And I love your outdoor pics with the plants in the background.  I can't wait to see your mod shots.  Congrats dear A!  And enjoy!  



Auvina15 said:


> My dearest Bal friends, I finally managed to get these cuties!!!I thought I would give up looking for a perfect charcoal mini but fortunately I texted my wonderful SA to ask, last try, she said she had a pristine brandnew one reserved for a client but she never answered... I just felt charmed... got it overnight shipping!!! I've never seen Chanel released such unique, gorgeous and very neutral color, felt like a must have for me this season!!!
> I've also been inspired the metallic silver minis of DM and other tPFer's, another unique, stunning and wearable piece, just could not be missed!!!Another excuse for me this time was the caviar of these versions are amazing, very comparable with my vintage caviar piece I have!!!! And this time she got me an unwrapped brandnew one straight from Chanel!!
> Thank you so much my sweetest friends for letting me share my latest additions. I'll be relaxing for a while and just admiring all of your beauties, promise!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3699009
> 
> View attachment 3699010


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> I just logged into the Bal forum and was treated to your beautiful reveals (thank you)!!!  These are stunning and are just the most perfect Mother's Day bags one can ask for.  You are so lucky to have such a great SA who find you these exquisite pieces.  And I love your outdoor pics with the plants in the background.  I can't wait to see your mod shots.  Congrats dear A!  And enjoy!


Thank you so much Iamminda, you're so sweet!!! Actually the silver mini was kinda treated myself for this Mother's day(great reason). Yes I'm very lucky having such wonderful SA, I like the fact that some pieces I thought they were impossible to find and she just texted me "Yes, I have a magnificent one for you!"


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> My dearest Bal friends, I finally managed to get these cuties!!!I thought I would give up looking for a perfect charcoal mini but fortunately I texted my wonderful SA to ask, last try, she said she had a pristine brandnew one reserved for a client but never answered... I just felt charmed... got it overnight shipping!!! I've never seen Chanel released such unique, gorgeous and very neutral color, felt like a must have for me this season!!!
> I've also been inspired the metallic silver minis of dearest DM and other tPFer's, another unique, stunning and wearable piece, just could not be missed!!!Another excuse for me this time was the caviar quality of these versions are so amazing!!!! And....she got me an unwrapped brandnew one, just came straight from Chanel, I couldn't be happier!!!
> Thank you so much my sweetest friends for letting me share my latest additions. I'll be just relaxing for a while and admiring all of your beauties, promise!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3699009
> 
> View attachment 3699010


Veeeery beautiful!!!!!! 
congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Veeeery beautiful!!!!!!
> congrats and enjoy!!


Thank you so much darling K.!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> My dearest Bal friends, I finally managed to get these cuties!!!I thought I would give up looking for a perfect charcoal mini but fortunately I texted my wonderful SA to ask, last try, she said she had a pristine brandnew one reserved for a client but never answered... I just felt charmed... got it overnight shipping!!! I've never seen Chanel released such unique, gorgeous and very neutral color, felt like a must have for me this season!!!
> I've also been inspired the metallic silver minis of dearest DM and other tPFer's, another unique, stunning and wearable piece, just could not be missed!!!Another excuse for me this time was the caviar quality of these versions are so amazing!!!! And....she got me an unwrapped brandnew one, just came straight from Chanel, I couldn't be happier!!!
> Thank you so much my sweetest friends for letting me share my latest additions. I'll be just relaxing for a while and admiring all of your beauties, promise!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3699009
> 
> View attachment 3699010


WOOHOO, you go girlie! What a STUNNER of a mini & those pics are BEAUTIFUL!! I hope you love it as much as i love my silver(same season) compact wallet. That finish & color are just fantastic, as you know!! It's such a versatile color & I'll be clapping over here as you post some of your awesome mods!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> At a wedding last night with my sparkly Jimmy Choo clutch (fyi this is the clutch I used on my own wedding day).
> View attachment 3698698


So very pretty & elegant, like you dearest!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Auvina15 said:


> My dearest Bal friends, I finally managed to get these cuties!!!I thought I would give up looking for a perfect charcoal mini but fortunately I texted my wonderful SA to ask, last try, she said she had a pristine brandnew one reserved for a client but never answered... I just felt charmed... got it overnight shipping!!! I've never seen Chanel released such unique, gorgeous and very neutral color, felt like a must have for me this season!!!
> I've also been inspired the metallic silver minis of dearest DM and other tPFer's, another unique, stunning and wearable piece, just could not be missed!!!Another excuse for me this time was the caviar quality of these versions are so amazing!!!! And....she got me an unwrapped brandnew one, just came straight from Chanel, I couldn't be happier!!!
> Thank you so much my sweetest friends for letting me share my latest additions. I'll be just relaxing for a while and admiring all of your beauties, promise!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3699009
> 
> View attachment 3699010



Lovely bags and leather, Auvina! And an excellent SA  
A little gorgeous Chanel bag just looks better and better to me with every pictures uploaded in this thread  I can hear myself inwardly arguing when and why a little Chanel would be a fabulous bag to wear


----------



## BPC

Auvina15 said:


> My dearest Bal friends, I finally managed to get these cuties!!!I thought I would give up looking for a perfect charcoal mini but fortunately I texted my wonderful SA to ask, last try, she said she had a pristine brandnew one reserved for a client but never answered... I just felt charmed... got it overnight shipping!!! I've never seen Chanel released such unique, gorgeous and very neutral color, felt like a must have for me this season!!!
> I've also been inspired the metallic silver minis of dearest DM and other tPFer's, another unique, stunning and wearable piece, just could not be missed!!!Another excuse for me this time was the caviar quality of these versions are so amazing!!!! And....she got me an unwrapped brandnew one, just came straight from Chanel, I couldn't be happier!!!
> Thank you so much my sweetest friends for letting me share my latest additions. I'll be just relaxing for a while and admiring all of your beauties, promise!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3699009
> 
> View attachment 3699010


Congrats on your newest lovelies.  Enjoy.


----------



## ksuromax

Another one  1967 rare piece in immaculate condition


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> So very pretty & elegant, like you dearest!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Another one  1967 rare piece in immaculate condition


Lovely!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> My dearest Bal friends, I finally managed to get these cuties!!!I thought I would give up looking for a perfect charcoal mini but fortunately I texted my wonderful SA to ask, last try, she said she had a pristine brandnew one reserved for a client but never answered... I just felt charmed... got it overnight shipping!!! I've never seen Chanel released such unique, gorgeous and very neutral color, felt like a must have for me this season!!!
> I've also been inspired the metallic silver minis of dearest DM and other tPFer's, another unique, stunning and wearable piece, just could not be missed!!!Another excuse for me this time was the caviar quality of these versions are so amazing!!!! And....she got me an unwrapped brandnew one, just came straight from Chanel, I couldn't be happier!!!
> Thank you so much my sweetest friends for letting me share my latest additions. I'll be just relaxing for a while and admiring all of your beauties, promise!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3699009
> 
> View attachment 3699010


So, so happy for you, my sweet mini cousin!!! Even though I have the silver and dark charcoal rectangular versions, I still love gazing at your beauties!  There is just something very special about these metallics.


----------



## Dextersmom

Fluffy cc tote today.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Another one  1967 rare piece in immaculate condition


So uniquely beautiful -- great find!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Fluffy cc tote today.
> View attachment 3699490


Love this tote!  I like your OOTD.  Have a great day


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> WOOHOO, you go girlie! What a STUNNER of a mini & those pics are BEAUTIFUL!! I hope you love it as much as i love my silver(same season) compact wallet. That finish & color are just fantastic, as you know!! It's such a versatile color & I'll be clapping over here as you post some of your awesome mods!


Thank you so much, sweetest Kendie!I love the contrast of rhw on silver, very pretty and just make it so easy to wear!


SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Lovely bags and leather, Auvina! And an excellent SA
> A little gorgeous Chanel bag just looks better and better to me with every pictures uploaded in this thread  I can hear myself inwardly arguing when and why a little Chanel would be a fabulous bag to wear


Thank you so much darling SGCW!
These days I've not toting that much like I used to, so the Bal mini or these CC minis suit me well with crossbody option!


BPC said:


> Congrats on your newest lovelies.  Enjoy.


Thank you so much dear BPC!you're so sweet!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> So, so happy for you, my sweet mini cousin!!! Even though I have the silver and dark charcoal rectangular versions, I still love gazing at your beauties!  There is just something very special about these metallics.


Thank you so much sweetest DM!!! I love your rectangular minis a lot. Actually I wanted a rec. silver mini at first but they were pretty sold out. Then I thought the square suits me well too, and felt like that last one was...meant to be mine!!! I do love metallic a lot too just like you!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Another one  1967 rare piece in immaculate condition


Wait.....  1967???!!! Wow it's phenomenal......could not believe it!!! Congratulations K, fantastic find!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Fluffy cc tote today.
> View attachment 3699490


So chic and stylish, my dear friend!!! I really love this tote, very edgy and also classic!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> So chic and stylish, my dear friend!!! I really love this tote, very edgy and also classic!!!





Iamminda said:


> Love this tote!  I like your OOTD.  Have a great day


Thank you, my friends!!


----------



## muchstuff

I don't do this often but this vintage BV is too good not to share...a great eBay find ...saucy, isn't she?


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Wait.....  1967???!!! Wow it's phenomenal......could not believe it!!! Congratulations K, fantastic find!!!


Yup It's 50 years old.
ladies in H forum have incredible expertise and knowledge!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I don't do this often but this vintage BV is too good not to share...a great eBay find ...saucy, isn't she?
> 
> View attachment 3700081
> View attachment 3700082


She totally is!!!!   
Enjoy!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> I don't do this often but this vintage BV is too good not to share...a great eBay find ...saucy, isn't she?
> 
> View attachment 3700081
> View attachment 3700082


It is a beauty, muchstuff!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> She totally is!!!!
> Enjoy!!!


Thanks Ksuromax, I posted it for you


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> It is a beauty, muchstuff!


Thanks, she's a total cutie and holds more than you'd expect!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Thanks Ksuromax, I posted it for you


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Another one  1967 rare piece in immaculate condition


OMG do you wear it or frame it?


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> I don't do this often but this vintage BV is too good not to share...a great eBay find ...saucy, isn't she?
> 
> View attachment 3700081
> View attachment 3700082


Oh I like this a lot.  Is it single strap or double straps?  Shoulder or crossbody?  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Oh I like this a lot.  Is it single strap or double straps?  Shoulder or crossbody?  Congrats and enjoy!


Double strap, shoulder only but it hits me perfectly on the hip. According to the lovely indiaink on the BV forum it's probably pre-90's. I'll have to post a mod shot soon!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Double strap, shoulder only but it hits me perfectly on the hip. According to the lovely indiaink on the BV forum it's probably pre-90's. I'll have to post a mod shot soon!


Yes please post a mod shot when you get a chance . It's beautiful!


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Yes please post a mod shot when you get a chance . It's beautiful!


Thanks my friend, will do!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> OMG do you wear it or frame it?


That's what my friend tells me, but i want to wear it, it's really great irl and will go well with my linens, stripy tops and other a'la marine clothes


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> That's what my friend tells me, but i want to wear it, it's really great irl and will go well with my linens, stripy tops and other a'la marine clothes


Life's too short, wear the hell out of it!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Life's too short, wear the hell out of it!


My point as well!!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> I don't do this often but this vintage BV is too good not to share...a great eBay find ...saucy, isn't she?
> 
> View attachment 3700081
> View attachment 3700082


Ha, she IS "saucy"....me likey!!! Congrats woman!


----------



## BPC

ksuromax said:


> Another one  1967 rare piece in immaculate condition



I love everything about this one. From the sailboats to the color (I love sailing.) Really perfect.

Psst.. if you happen to see another one, the same or similar, please let me know..


----------



## BPC

Dextersmom said:


> Fluffy cc tote today.
> View attachment 3699490



You're rockin' this look!


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> I love everything about this one. From the sailboats to the color (I love sailing.) Really perfect.
> 
> Psst.. if you happen to see another one, the same or similar, please let me know..


Thank you
Sure thing


----------



## Dextersmom

BPC said:


> You're rockin' this look!


Thank you!


----------



## Kendie26

I'm "pimping out" 1 of my most special & favorite bags today. She's been in "winter lockup" for too long. Chanel chevron reissue [emoji4]


----------



## BPC

Kendie26 said:


> I'm "pimping out" 1 of my most special & favorite bags today. She's been in "winter lockup" for too long. Chanel chevron reissue [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700487



Great bag for your oufit! I need a pink bag!! 

Today's the first warm day here. Yesterday, gale winds -  today, 76 degrees..lol.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> I'm "pimping out" 1 of my most special & favorite bags today. She's been in "winter lockup" for too long. Chanel chevron reissue [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700487


Heeey!!!! Good old buddy!!! Welcome back to hard core rotation!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> I'm "pimping out" 1 of my most special & favorite bags today. She's been in "winter lockup" for too long. Chanel chevron reissue [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700487


Good to see this beauty again -- looks great with that pretty top


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> I'm "pimping out" 1 of my most special & favorite bags today. She's been in "winter lockup" for too long. Chanel chevron reissue [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700487


Stunning beauty!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Tuesday with my 225.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my 225.
> View attachment 3700551


Gorgeous dear!  I need your skirt, your bag (and pretty much everything else ).


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> I'm "pimping out" 1 of my most special & favorite bags today. She's been in "winter lockup" for too long. Chanel chevron reissue [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700487





Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my 225.
> View attachment 3700551


Were both of you girlies calling and planning to wear these gorgeous classic today?!!! I'm so very jellyyyyy over here These are absolutely my favorites  of yours, classic, also very unique, fresh and modern!!! I bought mine a while back when it was still original quilts classic .... I really like your top, Kendie. And your outfit is so stylish as always dear DM!!! Love both!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Ha, she IS "saucy"....me likey!!! Congrats woman!


Thanks Kendie!


----------



## Auvina15

muchstuff said:


> I don't do this often but this vintage BV is too good not to share...a great eBay find ...saucy, isn't she?
> 
> View attachment 3700081
> View attachment 3700082


Wow what an amazing find, Much!!! LOVE IT!!! BV Intrecciato lamb is no beater!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Auvina15 said:


> Wow what an amazing find, Much!!! LOVE IT!!! BV Intrecciato lamb is no beater!!!


And got it for a really good price too


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my 225.
> View attachment 3700551


Tres jolie!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my 225.
> View attachment 3700551


Stunning skirt, WOW! Love it all as always!


----------



## Kendie26

BPC said:


> Great bag for your oufit! I need a pink bag!!
> 
> Today's the first warm day here. Yesterday, gale winds -  today, 76 degrees..lol.





ksuromax said:


> Heeey!!!! Good old buddy!!! Welcome back to hard core rotation!!!





Iamminda said:


> Good to see this beauty again -- looks great with that pretty top





Dextersmom said:


> Stunning beauty!!





Auvina15 said:


> Were both of you girlies calling and planning to wear these gorgeous classic today?!!! I'm so very jellyyyyy over here These are absolutely my favorites  of yours, classic, also very unique, fresh and modern!!! I bought mine a while back when it was still original quilts classic .... I really like your top, Kendie. And your outfit is so stylish as always dear DM!!! Love both!!!


Thanks to ALL of you fine lovelies! Always appreciate your kindest sentiments.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> I'm "pimping out" 1 of my most special & favorite bags today. She's been in "winter lockup" for too long. Chanel chevron reissue [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700487





Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my 225.
> View attachment 3700551


What do we say when an awesomely pretty Chanel Reissue goes by?! Vavavavoom!!!  

(I love that beautiful pink, Kendie. I think I just made a pact with my inner bag obsessionist that if I ever buy a small pink bag it will have to be a pink Chanel Reissue  )


----------



## Dextersmom

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> What do we say when an awesomely pretty Chanel Reissue goes by?! Vavavavoom!!!
> Thank you so much!
> 
> (I love that beautiful pink, Kendie. I think I just made a pact with my inner bag obsessionist that if I ever buy a small pink bag it will have to be a pink Chanel Reissue  )





Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous dear!  I need your skirt, your bag (and pretty much everything else ).


Thank you, sweet IM!  



Auvina15 said:


> Were both of you girlies calling and planning to wear these gorgeous classic today?!!! I'm so very jellyyyyy over here These are absolutely my favorites  of yours, classic, also very unique, fresh and modern!!! I bought mine a while back when it was still original quilts classic .... I really like your top, Kendie. And your outfit is so stylish as always dear DM!!! Love both!!!


Thank you, my dear Auvina and you are so funny. It was pure luck. 



ksuromax said:


> Tres jolie!!!


Thank you, k! 



Kendie26 said:


> Stunning skirt, WOW! Love it all as always!


Thanks, my friend!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Cabat, Bal bracelet, Hermes scarf


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV Cabat, Bal bracelet, Hermes scarf


Very chic my friend! I love this BV style bag & the color is so fresh & pretty...especially on sweet you!


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> What do we say when an awesomely pretty Chanel Reissue goes by?! Vavavavoom!!!
> 
> (I love that beautiful pink, Kendie. I think I just made a pact with my inner bag obsessionist that if I ever buy a small pink bag it will have to be a pink Chanel Reissue  )


Ah, YES a lovely pink chanel!! That is a fabulous pact to make!!  The pic you saw is actually a beige bag w/ very slight pink undertones (but it is dominant beige.....i know computer screens can look different) I do however have a soft pink/blush mini chevron bag that is a perfect pink (imho). If i did a side-by-side comparison of them you'd probably be able to see the difference better. Cheers to your pact my dearest!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Ah, YES a lovely pink chanel!! That is a fabulous pact to make!!  The pic you saw is actually a beige bag w/ very slight pink undertones (but it is dominant beige.....i know computer screens can look different) I do however have a soft pink/blush mini chevron bag that is a perfect pink (imho). If i did a side-by-side comparison of them you'd probably be able to see the difference better. Cheers to your pact my dearest!


I was suspecting that it might be beige and I'd look silly for calling it pink  but it does look like a very pale pink on my screen. And I was comparing it to your lovely flowery top.
And yeees, I would love a comparison pic, Kendie


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> BV Cabat, Bal bracelet, Hermes scarf


Smashing accessorising again ksuromax  It all looks to have been made to wear together.

I may become an official ksuromax stalker because I'm thinking of buying a Bottega Veneta key holder, the shorter version. I've looked everywhere for a Balenciaga and PS key holder but they're impossible to find in the colour and HW combo I want but then I remembered yours and after looking at the BV website I'm intrigued


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Very chic my friend! I love this BV style bag & the color is so fresh & pretty...especially on sweet you!


Thank you, Darlin', you are very kind


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Smashing accessorising again ksuromax  It all looks to have been made to wear together.
> 
> I may become an official ksuromax stalker because I'm thinking of buying a Bottega Veneta key holder, the shorter version. I've looked everywhere for a Balenciaga and PS key holder but they're impossible to find in the colour and HW combo I want but then I remembered yours and after looking at the BV website I'm intrigued


 thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV Cabat, Bal bracelet, Hermes scarf


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Cabat, Bal bracelet, Hermes scarf


Beautiful look -- great job coordinating!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous!!!





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful look -- great job coordinating!


thank you dearly


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I was suspecting that it might be beige and I'd look silly for calling it pink  but it does look like a very pale pink on my screen. And I was comparing it to your lovely flowery top.
> And yeees, I would love a comparison pic, Kendie


You are not silly at all! I know computers vary in color! WIll try & take pic of both together soon!


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I was suspecting that it might be beige and I'd look silly for calling it pink  but it does look like a very pale pink on my screen. And I was comparing it to your lovely flowery top.
> And yeees, I would love a comparison pic, Kendie



Here you go dearest
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
, Beige against pink mini .....hopefully it shows the beige better now [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> BV Cabat, Bal bracelet, Hermes scarf


Absolutely the most gorgeous!!! Your BV cabat is TDF... that color...oh my......


----------



## Auvina15

Waiting for my DD, I'm wearing my City Rock flap with super casual outfit( yoga pants and Juicy Couture hoodie)


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Here you go dearest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3701784
> View attachment 3701785
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Beige against pink mini .....hopefully it shows the beige better now [emoji4][emoji177]


Two amazing colors!!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> Waiting for my DD, I'm wearing my City Rock flap with super casual outfit( yoga pants and Juicy Couture hoodie)
> 
> View attachment 3701938


This bag is gorgeous!   Your super casual outfit looks pretty darn good .  Yeah for hoodies!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Here you go dearest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3701784
> View attachment 3701785
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Beige against pink mini .....hopefully it shows the beige better now [emoji4][emoji177]


I just keep staring at these shots


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> This bag is gorgeous!   Your super casual outfit looks pretty darn good .  Yeah for hoodies!


Thanks so much sweet IM!!! Yes I love hoodies!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Waiting for my DD, I'm wearing my City Rock flap with super casual outfit( yoga pants and Juicy Couture hoodie)
> 
> View attachment 3701938


I LOVE this bag on you, Auvina!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Waiting for my DD, I'm wearing my City Rock flap with super casual outfit( yoga pants and Juicy Couture hoodie)
> 
> View attachment 3701938


I LOVE how this gorgeous colour looks against your nice pink hoodie!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> I LOVE this bag on you, Auvina!!!





ksuromax said:


> I LOVE how this gorgeous colour looks against your nice pink hoodie!!


Thank you so much my loveliest friends!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Cabat, BV


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Waiting for my DD, I'm wearing my City Rock flap with super casual outfit( yoga pants and Juicy Couture hoodie)
> 
> View attachment 3701938





Iamminda said:


> Two amazing colors!!





Auvina15 said:


> I just keep staring at these shots


I LOVE that you got that awesome/unique flap...super styling dear Auvina! And yes, "power to the hoodie" ladies!
Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> You are not silly at all! I know computers vary in color! WIll try & take pic of both together soon!





Kendie26 said:


> Here you go dearest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3701784
> View attachment 3701785
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Beige against pink mini .....hopefully it shows the beige better now [emoji4][emoji177]


Screens are also good to blame when you don't know one Chanel colour from the other   In my defense though, and on my screen, in the bottom pic your Reissue looks like a slightly "dusky" pink. Whatever the colour, it's gorgeous and thank you sweet Kendie for taking the time to post this so I could see the difference and we all could admire your beautiful bags


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Auvina15 said:


> Waiting for my DD, I'm wearing my City Rock flap with super casual outfit( yoga pants and Juicy Couture hoodie)
> 
> View attachment 3701938


Super casual and super stylish! I love pink and it just goes so well with black.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Cabat, BV


Beautiful look, ksuromax!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful look, ksuromax!!!


Thank you, Hun!


----------



## ksuromax

Just returned from a meeting, where i got a lil souvenir straight from Eiffel's Tower and already attached it to my 'just received' another BV hobo, this time for a change it' a Loop hobo


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> I LOVE that you got that awesome/unique flap...super styling dear Auvina! And yes, "power to the hoodie" ladies!
> Thanks for the kind words.





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Super casual and super stylish! I love pink and it just goes so well with black.


Thank you so much my dearest friends for your sweet compliments!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Just returned from a meeting, where i got a lil souvenir straight from Eiffel's Tower and already attached it to my 'just received' another BV hobo, this time for a change it' a Loop hobo


Beautiful and so lovely!!!


----------



## BPC

ksuromax said:


> Just returned from a meeting, where i got a lil souvenir straight from Eiffel's Tower and already attached it to my 'just received' another BV hobo, this time for a change it' a Loop hobo


ooh.. more pics please. this one looks gorgeous.


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> ooh.. more pics please. this one looks gorgeous.


Your wish is my command!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Just returned from a meeting, where i got a lil souvenir straight from Eiffel's Tower and already attached it to my 'just received' another BV hobo, this time for a change it' a Loop hobo


This is such a pretty hobo!   Thanks for adding more photos.   I have the exact same charm -- I love those Laduree charms.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This is such a pretty hobo!   Thanks for adding more photos.   I have the exact same charm -- I love those Laduree charms.


I have one in light colours, this one is very special, it was purchased in the shop on the first floor of Eiffel Tower, my friend got it specially for me with purple/violet colourway...


----------



## BPC

ksuromax said:


> Your wish is my command!


thank you.
i gotta be honest, really love this bag. 
congrats, you have a great friend.


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> thank you.
> i gotta be honest, really love this bag.
> congrats, you have a great friend.


Thank you


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Your wish is my command!


Wow it's so gorgeous, ksuromax!!! I really love it, the style, the leather... Totally LOVE!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Wow it's so gorgeous, ksuromax!!! I really love it, the style, the leather... Totally LOVE!!!


Thanks, Cherie


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Your wish is my command!


Smooshy, pretty hobo.


----------



## Dextersmom

I had a long day today and was happy to have this classic flap with me (with my gold Bal sandals).


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I had a long day today and was happy to have this classic flap with me (with my gold Bal sandals).
> View attachment 3703024


This bag is so beautiful--same goes for your gorgeous kimono top, tank, sandals .  Looking just lovely.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> This bag is so beautiful--same goes for your gorgeous kimono top, tank, sandals .  Looking just lovely.


You are the sweetest.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> I had a long day today and was happy to have this classic flap with me (with my gold Bal sandals).
> View attachment 3703024


Great look, DM, though i have a dozen of scarves now (actually more, but officially admitted number is this  ) but i still keep an eye open for JW kimono if i ever spot one within my reach.... hehe...


----------



## ksuromax

BV pillow and shoes


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV pillow and shoes





ksuromax said:


> Great look, DM, though i have a dozen of scarves now (actually more, but officially admitted number is this  ) but i still keep an eye open for JW kimono if i ever spot one within my reach.... hehe...


Thank you and I adore this red pillow!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV pillow and shoes


I love this little red cutie (yeah for your macaron charm!).   Pretty shoes too


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I love this little red cutie (yeah for your macaron charm!).   Pretty shoes too


Thank you


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV pillow and shoes



Red red red...love red!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

Ah yes, the end of a hectic work week & this sweet babe arrived....wanted a new key case & this 1 grabbed my heart when I saw it [emoji177]Happy weekend y'all [emoji254]


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Ah yes, the end of a hectic work week & this sweet babe arrived....wanted a new key case & this 1 grabbed my heart when I saw it [emoji177]Happy weekend y'all [emoji254]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703839
> View attachment 3703840


This is a gorgeous key case -- and love it against the pink flowers (you have an amazing garden!).  I love floral and girly stuff and C's camellia is (could be) right up my alley.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Ah yes, the end of a hectic work week & this sweet babe arrived....wanted a new key case & this 1 grabbed my heart when I saw it [emoji177]Happy weekend y'all [emoji254]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703839
> View attachment 3703840


What a little beauty!!  Congrats, my friend, and TGIF!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my rock my shoulder.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my rock my shoulder.
> View attachment 3703994



What is another word for "gorgeous"?   How about "very gorgeous"?  I love this very gorgeous look -- bag and outfit.  Have a wonderful Friday night!


----------



## bagladyfrog

Full time diaper bag, backpack straps essential when chasing 2 little boys.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my rock my shoulder.
> View attachment 3703994


Love love your outfit, DM! I adore your skirt and the bag is such a beauty!!!


Dextersmom said:


> I had a long day today and was happy to have this classic flap with me (with my gold Bal sandals).
> View attachment 3703024


So pretty and classic!!! I really like your kimono, you're the queen of kimonos, my lovely friend!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> BV pillow and shoes


Black and red, GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Ah yes, the end of a hectic work week & this sweet babe arrived....wanted a new key case & this 1 grabbed my heart when I saw it [emoji177]Happy weekend y'all [emoji254]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703839
> View attachment 3703840


Woa it's soooo cute and pretty, K.!!! I  it!!!  Love the camellias, and it's soooo puffy, what a gem!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

bagladyfrog said:


> View attachment 3704078
> 
> 
> Full time diaper bag, backpack straps essential when chasing 2 little boys.


What a great looking diaper bag!  HB has some really nice bags.


----------



## muchstuff

Guess who's riding shotgun?


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Guess who's riding shotgun?
> 
> View attachment 3704184
> View attachment 3704185


I love this style. It looks great on you.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Ah yes, the end of a hectic work week & this sweet babe arrived....wanted a new key case & this 1 grabbed my heart when I saw it [emoji177]Happy weekend y'all [emoji254]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703839
> View attachment 3703840


Uber cute, love the design!! 
but your photography skills are amazing!!!!! Every photo deserves to be in a magazine!!!!  well done, Darlin'!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Guess who's riding shotgun?
> 
> View attachment 3704184
> View attachment 3704185


That's why i love BV so much!!!! You can wear anything! Literally... even a fig leaf... and it will still look appropriate!! Congrats again on this lovely find, my friend!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Black and red, GORGEOUS!!!


Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> I love this style. It looks great on you.


Thanks


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> That's why i love BV so much!!!! You can wear anything! Literally... even a fig leaf... and it will still look appropriate!! Congrats again on this lovely find, my friend!!!


Right back at ya


----------



## Kendie26

bagladyfrog said:


> View attachment 3704078
> 
> 
> Full time diaper bag, backpack straps essential when chasing 2 little boys.


Wow that is 1 super chic diaper bag! I love HB bags & all the other things they sell! Congrats!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Guess who's riding shotgun?
> 
> View attachment 3704184
> View attachment 3704185





ksuromax said:


> That's why i love BV so much!!!! You can wear anything! Literally... even a fig leaf... and it will still look appropriate!! Congrats again on this lovely find, my friend!!!


Yeah girlie!!! Haven't had the pleasure of seeing 1 of your mods in a while (or maybe I've missed them) but THIS might be my favorite of yours. TOtally LOVE LOVE LOVE it on you! Looks perfect. And hey, we'd all be up for seeing you in dearest @ksuromax  outfit idea....a fig leaf!!! OMG too funny K!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my rock my shoulder.
> View attachment 3703994


So incredibly lovely as ever.....friendly reminder my LoveBug, i do believe i beat @Iamminda & called THIS SKIRT first !! This one is MINE sisterfriend iamminda!!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> This is a gorgeous key case -- and love it against the pink flowers (you have an amazing garden!).  I love floral and girly stuff and C's camellia is (could be) right up my alley.





Dextersmom said:


> What a little beauty!!  Congrats, my friend, and TGIF!





Auvina15 said:


> Woa it's soooo cute and pretty, K.!!! I  it!!!  Love the camellias, and it's soooo puffy, what a gem!!!!





ksuromax said:


> Uber cute, love the design!!
> but your photography skills are amazing!!!!! Every photo deserves to be in a magazine!!!!  well done, Darlin'!


Many thanks to all of you, my most awesome Bal gal pals!! Xoxox
Hahaha ksuromax, i have zero photography skills, it's ALL the flowers!! I am garden/flower obsessed just like bag obsessed.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Yay for fig leaf mods *ksuromax*  but it might take just a little bit of focus away from the bag? I'm also sure TPF membership count would soar d-r-a-m-a-t-i-c-a-l-l-y  

Lovely intricate leather work key holder *Kendie *and yes, that is one rockin' it Chanel *Dextersmom!*

Hey* muchstuff  *looking awesome there! The bag looks brand new.

*Iamminda* I forgot to comment on your Bal First but you know how I feel about black Bals already. Can I say gorgeous?!   (And I'm also running out of gorgeous:s. If we don't come up with substitutes there will be a serious gorgeous-inflation on TPF!)


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> So incredibly lovely as ever.....friendly reminder my LoveBug, i do believe i beat @Iamminda & called THIS SKIRT first !! This one is MINE sisterfriend iamminda!!





Iamminda said:


> What is another word for "gorgeous"?   How about "very gorgeous"?  I love this very gorgeous look -- bag and outfit.  Have a wonderful Friday night!





Auvina15 said:


> Love love your outfit, DM! I adore your skirt and the bag is such a beauty!!!
> 
> So pretty and classic!!! I really like your kimono, you're the queen of kimonos, my lovely friend!!!


Thank you so much, my sweet and beautiful friends!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> Guess who's riding shotgun?
> 
> View attachment 3704184
> View attachment 3704185


This beauty looks perfect on you!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> So incredibly lovely as ever.....friendly reminder my LoveBug, i do believe i beat @Iamminda & called THIS SKIRT first !! This one is MINE sisterfriend iamminda!!


Sure K -- you can have the skirt but I am first in line for the bag


----------



## Iamminda

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> *Iamminda* I forgot to comment on your Bal First but you know how I feel about black Bals already. Can I say gorgeous?!   (And I'm also running out of gorgeous:s. If we don't come up with substitutes there will be a serious gorgeous-inflation on TPF!)


Thanks very much . Speaking of gorgeous black bags, we hope to see pics of yours soon.


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Yeah girlie!!! Haven't had the pleasure of seeing 1 of your mods in a while (or maybe I've missed them) but THIS might be my favorite of yours. TOtally LOVE LOVE LOVE it on you! Looks perfect. And hey, we'd all be up for seeing you in dearest @ksuromax  outfit idea....a fig leaf!!! OMG too funny K!!!


Me in a fig leaf (shudder)...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Me in a fig leaf (shudder)...


Well, you can skip it if you want, your BV will look gorgeous even without you wearing a fig leaf...


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Well, you can skip it if you want, your BV will look gorgeous even without you wearing a fig leaf...


Figs leaves aside (and yes, let's put that image to rest please ) this was such a lucky find, it's a great size, big enough to hold all of my daily stuff, small enough that it stays organized. And the exterior pocket goes all the way to the bottom of the bag so lots of room for keys and phone.


----------



## Dextersmom

Traveling up the coast today for fun in the sun; with fluffy cc tote for day and square chevron mini for evening....am also wearing my new Etro scarf.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Traveling up the coast today for fun in the sun; with fluffy cc tote for day and square chevron mini for evening....am also wearing my new Etro scarf.
> View attachment 3705009
> View attachment 3705010


I love this fluffy tote and you look perfect for a day of fun in the sun!   Enjoy DM


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Me in a fig leaf (shudder)...


#figleafcouture is trending


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Figs leaves aside (and yes, let's put that image to rest please ) this was such a lucky find, it's a great size, big enough to hold all of my daily stuff, small enough that it stays organized. And the exterior pocket goes all the way to the bottom of the bag so lots of room for keys and phone.


Glad it worked so well for you!!  wear it in the best of health!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> #figleafcouture is trending


Hysterical!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Traveling up the coast today for fun in the sun; with fluffy cc tote for day and square chevron mini for evening....am also wearing my new Etro scarf.
> View attachment 3705009
> View attachment 3705010


Adorbs...both pics! Have a blast. I've driven your coast before for 6+hours & it's amazing!!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Sure K -- you can have the skirt but I am first in line for the bag


Deal girlfriend...I'm in serious need of some new skirts at the moment!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Traveling up the coast today for fun in the sun; with fluffy cc tote for day and square chevron mini for evening....am also wearing my new Etro scarf.
> View attachment 3705009
> View attachment 3705010


You look fabulous with both bags, my friend!!! Have a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## Auvina15

muchstuff said:


> Guess who's riding shotgun?
> 
> View attachment 3704184
> View attachment 3704185


Totally love it, looks great on you, Much!!!


----------



## ksuromax

BV cervo Loop hobo


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Traveling up the coast today for fun in the sun; with fluffy cc tote for day and square chevron mini for evening....am also wearing my new Etro scarf. [emoji813][emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705009
> View attachment 3705010


Looking gorgeous and sexy! And I looove the tote...you know that. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kendie26 said:


> Here you go dearest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3701784
> View attachment 3701785
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Beige against pink mini .....hopefully it shows the beige better now [emoji4][emoji177]


Hands down. The Most. Perfect. Pinks. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

rx4dsoul said:


> Hands down. The Most. Perfect. Pinks. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


You are way too kind dearest, sweet rx4dsoul! Thanks &  my best to you dear


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> #figleafcouture is trending


  Yay!


Dextersmom said:


> Traveling up the coast today for fun in the sun; with fluffy cc tote for day and square chevron mini for evening....am also wearing my new Etro scarf.
> View attachment 3705009
> View attachment 3705010


Absolutely lovely


----------



## Dextersmom

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Yay!
> 
> Absolutely lovely





Iamminda said:


> I love this fluffy tote and you look perfect for a day of fun in the sun!   Enjoy DM





Kendie26 said:


> Adorbs...both pics! Have a blast. I've driven your coast before for 6+hours & it's amazing!!





Auvina15 said:


> You look fabulous with both bags, my friend!!! Have a wonderful weekend!!





rx4dsoul said:


> Looking gorgeous and sexy! And I looove the tote...you know that. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you, my darling friends!!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo Loop hobo


Great-looking bag Ksuromax!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Great-looking bag Ksuromax!


Thank you, my friend


----------



## Kendie26

My only red bag begged me to get out as she's been highly neglected [emoji6]


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo Loop hobo


Beautiful bag k!   And you have great style .


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> My only red bag begged me to get out as she's been highly neglected [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705984



What a stunner!  And indeed, tres chic my dear.  Happy Sunday!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> My only red bag begged me to get out as she's been highly neglected [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705984


Tres jolie, ma cherie!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> What a stunner!  And indeed, tres chic my dear.  Happy Sunday!





ksuromax said:


> Tres jolie, ma cherie!!!


Kind thanks my dear friends! I took French language growing up so i thought the tee was cute!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> My only red bag begged me to get out as she's been highly neglected [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705984


I love this red beauty of yours so much and I adore your sassy tee!!  I know you are looking lovely in this head turning ensemble, my friend!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> I love this red beauty of yours so much and I adore your sassy tee!!  I know you are looking lovely in this head turning ensemble, my friend!


Um, i would not say i was looking lovely (but thank you dearest),but the bag did look lovely!I need to use her more since it took me forever to find her!


----------



## rx4dsoul

If I were asked which bag closets id like to raid , Id choose the ladies' here! So many gorgeous bags, its like having private bag curators showing off goodies! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Dextersmom

Brought my silver mini out tonight.


----------



## ksuromax

Fab shot! Have a nice evening!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my silver mini out tonight.
> View attachment 3706285
> View attachment 3706286


What a beautiful backdrop to showcase your silver mini -- simply gorgeous


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my silver mini out tonight.
> View attachment 3706285
> View attachment 3706286


Oh my.... phenomenal bag and fantastic view, HEAVENLY!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

I would so love to have your view (and mini) right now! [emoji7]


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Kendie26 said:


> My only red bag begged me to get out as she's been highly neglected [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705984



I'd be happy to have only one red bag if it was this one!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my silver mini out tonight.
> View attachment 3706285
> View attachment 3706286



How beautiful is that view (& bag too!)


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my silver mini out tonight.
> View attachment 3706285
> View attachment 3706286


SENSATIONAL everything! Bag, view, YOU!


----------



## Kendie26

jeanstohandbags said:


> I'd be happy to have only one red bag if it was this one!


Aw you are a doll, thank you kindly jeanstohandbags! There are a few of my bags that i let be "the only one" to keep them special (i.e., this one being my only red bag & my Boy bag will be my only Boy bag because he's special limited edition)..plus it'll keep me from over-purchasing (i think!! I hope!!!)


----------



## BPC

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my silver mini out tonight.
> View attachment 3706285
> View attachment 3706286



Beautiful. Nothing I love more than an ocean view.


----------



## BPC

Kendie26 said:


> My only red bag begged me to get out as she's been highly neglected [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705984


The bag looks great with that top. Good taste


----------



## Kendie26

BPC said:


> The bag looks great with that top. Good taste


Thanks so much dear BPC!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> My only red bag begged me to get out as she's been highly neglected [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705984


Love this perfect red, and the lamb is so gorgeous!!!  Kendie, your shirt is so soooo cute!


----------



## Dextersmom

BPC said:


> Beautiful. Nothing I love more than an ocean view.





ksuromax said:


> Fab shot! Have a nice evening!





Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful backdrop to showcase your silver mini -- simply gorgeous





Auvina15 said:


> Oh my.... phenomenal bag and fantastic view, HEAVENLY!!!





rx4dsoul said:


> I would so love to have your view (and mini) right now! [emoji7]





jeanstohandbags said:


> How beautiful is that view (& bag too!)





Kendie26 said:


> SENSATIONAL everything! Bag, view, YOU!


Thank you friends!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Monday with my red Gucci Disco.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Monday with my red Gucci Disco.
> View attachment 3706758


Haven't seen this cutie in awhile -- it still makes my heart beat a little faster .  Beautiful outfit -- another lovely kimono top.  Happy Monday.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Monday with my red Gucci Disco.
> View attachment 3706758


Beautiful bag & kimono/entire ensemble


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Love this perfect red, and the lamb is so gorgeous!!!  Kendie, your shirt is so soooo cute!


Thank you darlin'!!::


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Beautiful bag & kimono/entire ensemble





Iamminda said:


> Haven't seen this cutie in awhile -- it still makes my heart beat a little faster .  Beautiful outfit -- another lovely kimono top.  Happy Monday.


Thank you, my beauties!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

What I carried last Saturday... oldie but goodie.


----------



## Iamminda

rx4dsoul said:


> What I carried last Saturday... oldie but goodie.
> View attachment 3707255


Classic beauty!!


----------



## ksuromax

rx4dsoul said:


> What I carried last Saturday... oldie but goodie.
> View attachment 3707255


Timeless piece!!!


----------



## ksuromax

BV cervo Loop at Tim Hortons waiting for a coffee before heading to the office


----------



## Kendie26

rx4dsoul said:


> What I carried last Saturday... oldie but goodie.
> View attachment 3707255





ksuromax said:


> BV cervo Loop at Tim Hortons waiting for a coffee before heading to the office


Totally LOVE both of these stunning Black Beauties of yours dear friends!! Great pics!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

rx4dsoul said:


> What I carried last Saturday... oldie but goodie.
> View attachment 3707255


A lovely Reissue (my favourite imaginary Chanel. One day...   )


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> A lovely Reissue (my favourite imaginary Chanel. One day...   )


I'm feeling like you are REALLY really destined to have a reissue my dear!! Don't hesitate on that


----------



## rx4dsoul

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> A lovely Reissue (my favourite imaginary Chanel. One day...  [emoji2] )





Kendie26 said:


> I'm feeling like you are REALLY really destined to have a reissue my dear!! Don't hesitate on that[emoji38]


Agree! That day is just around the corner methinks! [emoji16]


----------



## rx4dsoul

Thank you dear friends. [emoji11]


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> I'm feeling like you are REALLY really destined to have a reissue my dear!! Don't hesitate on that





rx4dsoul said:


> Agree! That day is just around the corner methinks! [emoji16]



We'll see, we'll see  I feel I get a lot of Chanel contentment just from admiring yours as well as Dextersmom's and Auvina's. But there's definitely something about the Reissue.


----------



## ksuromax

Time to confess, i have a new mania  
First is Hermes, Tutankhamun from 1976
Rest all AMcQ


----------



## Iamminda

This is fast becoming our favorite hobo .  I see others getting coffee from TH -- I wouldn't mind trying it if they have them here.   


ksuromax said:


> BV cervo Loop at Tim Hortons waiting for a coffee before heading to the office



They are all so pretty but that first one!!!!    Wowee!!  That scarf looks like a beautiful top!  And the matching necklace.  We definitely need to bow down to you our Queen of accessories (and hobos, etc).   


ksuromax said:


> Time to confess, i have a new mania
> First is Hermes, Tutankhamun from 1976
> Rest all AMcQ


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> What I carried last Saturday... oldie but goodie.
> View attachment 3707255


What a special beauty!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Time to confess, i have a new mania
> First is Hermes, Tutankhamun from 1976
> Rest all AMcQ


Loving your new mania!!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Time to confess, i have a new mania
> First is Hermes, Tutankhamun from 1976
> Rest all AMcQ


I never wear scarves but even I can appreciate that this is a piece of classic H history.

Fantastic colours, ksuromax, you wear stronger colours really well. And the skull pic is Metal Queen worthy


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I never wear scarves but even I can appreciate that this is a piece of classic H history.
> 
> Fantastic colours, ksuromax, you wear stronger colours really well. And the skull pic is Metal Queen worthy


----------



## Auvina15

rx4dsoul said:


> What I carried last Saturday... oldie but goodie.
> View attachment 3707255


Very beautiful!! I love the chain!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo Loop at Tim Hortons waiting for a coffee before heading to the office


So lovely!!!


ksuromax said:


> Time to confess, i have a new mania
> First is Hermes, Tutankhamun from 1976
> Rest all AMcQ


oh my... what the eyes candy!!! I love them all, ksuromax, you're absolutely the queen of scarfs!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Monday with my red Gucci Disco.
> View attachment 3706758


So pretty, totally LOVE!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> So lovely!!!
> 
> oh my... what the eyes candy!!! I love them all, ksuromax, you're absolutely the queen of scarfs!!!


 thank you, my Dear!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This is fast becoming our favorite hobo .  I see others getting coffee from TH -- I wouldn't mind trying it if they have them here.
> 
> 
> They are all so pretty but that first one!!!!    Wowee!!  That scarf looks like a beautiful top!  And the matching necklace.  We definitely need to bow down to you our Queen of accessories (and hobos, etc).





Dextersmom said:


> Loving your new mania!!!


thank you, Lovelies!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

ksuromax said:


> Time to confess, i have a new mania
> First is Hermes, Tutankhamun from 1976
> Rest all AMcQ


Ooohhh...gorgeous scarves! Thosebare such eyecatching colors youve chosen
..and love how you styled them...you look great! [emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Time to confess, i have a new mania
> First is Hermes, Tutankhamun from 1976
> Rest all AMcQ


Wow girl!!! Those colors! So pardon my ignorance/non-knowledge of Hermes scarves but did you literally tie that first one into a blouse/halter?!! It looks gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

rx4dsoul said:


> Ooohhh...gorgeous scarves! Thosebare such eyecatching colors youve chosen
> ..and love how you styled them...you look great! [emoji7]


thank you, dear rx!! 



Kendie26 said:


> Wow girl!!! Those colors! So pardon my ignorance/non-knowledge of Hermes scarves but did you literally tie that first one into a blouse/halter?!! It looks gorgeous!


thank you  i am wearing a spaghetti straps top, and 2 top corners i pleated in between the straps of the top and bra, but yes, you can tie it around the neck and wear as a halter top, but then my King Tut would not be seen so well


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Time to confess, i have a new mania
> First is Hermes, Tutankhamun from 1976
> Rest all AMcQ



These are all so beautiful on you  .....I've been looking at a few AMcQ items lately too, not scarves though, just various stuff likes dresses, key chains etc.


----------



## alla.miss

My hubby presented me today with a cute valentino rockstud bracelet for my birthday, so I would get upset because of my hip bag that I purchased from matches.
I was waiting for my black ME hip from matches and it came with broken mirror, was so upset as it was my birthday present. Hope I'll get things sorted and receive a faultless replacement.
But now I am not so upset, thanks to my beloved [emoji173]️


----------



## rx4dsoul

alla.miss said:


> My hubby presented me today with a cute valentino rockstud bracelet for my birthday, so I would get upset because of my hip bag that I purchased from matches.
> I was waiting for my black ME hip from matches and it came with broken mirror, was so upset as it was my birthday present. Hope I'll get things sorted and receive a faultless replacement.
> But now I am not so upset, thanks to my beloved [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3708524


Love the bracelet! Hubby is so thoughtful!  Happy Birthday dear... [emoji11]


----------



## ksuromax

alla.miss said:


> My hubby presented me today with a cute valentino rockstud bracelet for my birthday, so I would get upset because of my hip bag that I purchased from matches.
> I was waiting for my black ME hip from matches and it came with broken mirror, was so upset as it was my birthday present. Hope I'll get things sorted and receive a faultless replacement.
> But now I am not so upset, thanks to my beloved [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3708524


Happy birthday!!!! 
Don't worry, i am sure Matches will sort it out for you, they are great! 
Congrats on your new goodie, and i have the same Bal!!!  
Have a great day!


----------



## Iamminda

alla.miss said:


> My hubby presented me today with a cute valentino rockstud bracelet for my birthday, so I would get upset because of my hip bag that I purchased from matches.
> I was waiting for my black ME hip from matches and it came with broken mirror, was so upset as it was my birthday present. Hope I'll get things sorted and receive a faultless replacement.
> But now I am not so upset, thanks to my beloved [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3708524


I like the bracelets.   Hope you get a great replacement bag


----------



## alla.miss

Thanks for the good wishes girls! [emoji898]
Have a nice day/evening too[emoji1]


----------



## Kendie26

alla.miss said:


> My hubby presented me today with a cute valentino rockstud bracelet for my birthday, so I would get upset because of my hip bag that I purchased from matches.
> I was waiting for my black ME hip from matches and it came with broken mirror, was so upset as it was my birthday present. Hope I'll get things sorted and receive a faultless replacement.
> But now I am not so upset, thanks to my beloved [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3708524


Congrats & Happy Birthday!! What a kind hubby you have! It looks lovely on you & wow, you have gorgeous hands!!!! Hope your ME hip gets worked out.


----------



## alla.miss

Kendie26 said:


> Congrats & Happy Birthday!! What a kind hubby you have! It looks lovely on you & wow, you have gorgeous hands!!!! Hope your ME hip gets worked out.



Thanks, dear! Fingers crossed for my hip bag! )

Sorry for the picture with two bracelets by the way, somehow I feel they should be worn separately
Small thing, but makes happy!


----------



## Auvina15

Wearing my blue lamb mini for a beautiful sunny day today! Happy day my lovely friends!!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing my blue lamb mini for a beautiful sunny day today! Happy day my lovely friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 3709907
> 
> View attachment 3709912


So many gorgeous blues lately! Yours looks perfect for a sunny day- and for cheering up a cloudy day


----------



## BPC

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing my blue lamb mini for a beautiful sunny day today! Happy day my lovely friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 3709907
> 
> View attachment 3709912



i love this look! totally my style.


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing my blue lamb mini for a beautiful sunny day today! Happy day my lovely friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 3709907
> 
> View attachment 3709912


A wonderful beauty for a gorgeous day!  And I hope you don't mind my saying but your rock is spectacular (I love that cut/setting.  I should show DH as a hint).


----------



## Auvina15

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> So many gorgeous blues lately! Yours looks perfect for a sunny day- and for cheering up a cloudy day


Thank you so much my dear friend!!! Blue is one of my favorite colors, it definitely cheers up my day!!!


BPC said:


> i love this look! totally my style.


 Thank you so much, BPC!! Jeans, jeggings with relax form shirts are the most comfy, love them!!!


Iamminda said:


> A wonderful beauty for a gorgeous day!  And I hope you don't mind my saying but your rock is spectacular (I love that cut/setting.  I should show DH as a hint).


Thank you so much for your sweetest compliments, IM!!!The rock is quite beautiful but my fingers are so skinny ugly!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> Thank you so much for your sweetest compliments, IM!!!The rock is quite beautiful but my fingers are so skinny ugly!!!


True about your rock.  Not true about your fingers (ten dazzling digits you got there)


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing my blue lamb mini for a beautiful sunny day today! Happy day my lovely friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 3709907
> 
> View attachment 3709912



What a beautiful bag, that blue is perfect!


----------



## Auvina15

jeanstohandbags said:


> What a beautiful bag, that blue is perfect!


Thank you my dear friend!!!


----------



## helenNZ

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing my blue lamb mini for a beautiful sunny day today! Happy day my lovely friends!!!
> QUOTE]



 O M G love your little chanel


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing my blue lamb mini for a beautiful sunny day today! Happy day my lovely friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 3709907
> 
> View attachment 3709912


Lovely look!!! gorgeous blue!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing my blue lamb mini for a beautiful sunny day today! Happy day my lovely friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 3709907
> 
> View attachment 3709912


Oh YES girl! Why on earth am i not remembering you have this little Blue wonder?! Dang my memory sucks! Totally LOVE it all...mini, shoes, bracelet & your ring is a total STUNNER


----------



## Kendie26

So Black reissue WOC [emoji4] going out on the town


----------



## rx4dsoul

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing my blue lamb mini for a beautiful sunny day today! Happy day my lovely friends!!![emoji813]
> 
> View attachment 3709907
> 
> View attachment 3709912


What a beautiful blue Auvina!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kendie26 said:


> So Black reissue WOC [emoji4] going out on the town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3710396
> View attachment 3710397


Ooohhh this is so special Kendie! 
And I love love love the top! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> So Black reissue WOC [emoji4] going out on the town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3710396
> View attachment 3710397


This is such a beautiful bag!  And I love -- and want-- your top


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Lovely look!!! gorgeous blue!!





Kendie26 said:


> Oh YES girl! Why on earth am i not remembering you have this little Blue wonder?! Dang my memory sucks! Totally LOVE it all...mini, shoes, bracelet & your ring is a total STUNNER





rx4dsoul said:


> What a beautiful blue Auvina!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





helenNZ said:


> O M G love your little chanel



Thank you all so much for your kind and sweet compliments!!!
Kendie, I just bought this mini last month, 17s blue


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> So Black reissue WOC [emoji4] going out on the town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3710396
> View attachment 3710397


This black beauty is phenomenal!!!!  I adore this whole look, Kendie, you're fancy!!!


----------



## Kendie26

rx4dsoul said:


> Ooohhh this is so special Kendie!
> And I love love love the top! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]





Iamminda said:


> This is such a beautiful bag!  And I love -- and want-- your top





Auvina15 said:


> This black beauty is phenomenal!!!!  I adore this whole look, Kendie, you're fancy!!!


Ha i am laughing...i am so NOT "fancy" dearest Auvina but thank you lovelies.....that tunic is casual & "Lucky" brand. Happy long weekend to y'all if everyone has Monday/ Memorial Day off.


----------



## Kendie26

Oh & @Auvina15 ....duh duh duh on me....of course w/ your magnificent 17S blue. I was scratching my head saying "did i know she had this beauty?" I'm telling you, my memory is THE WORST!!! But your bag is THE BEST!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Oh & @Auvina15 ....duh duh duh on me....of course w/ your magnificent 17S blue. I was scratching my head saying "did i know she had this beauty?" I'm telling you, my memory is THE WORST!!! But your bag is THE BEST!!!


Oh no no .... sometimes I was too shy to share my new purchases but shared them with mod shots, that might confuse you!!!


----------



## 1Kellygirl

I absolutely love the blue mini. It doesn't look like navy or cobalt. What is the name of this gorgeous color????


----------



## ksuromax

Cervo hobo in Canard and Hermes Cashmire and Silk shawl


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Cervo hobo in Canard and Hermes Cashmire and Silk shawl


You always wear the best colors!   Gorgeous hobo and scarf (and hair, yes I am a bit obsessed about your gorgeous hair ).


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> You always wear the best colors!   Gorgeous hobo and scarf (and hair, yes I am a bit obsessed about your gorgeous hair ).


Thank you, dearly, Sweetie


----------



## Jaidybug

Auvina15 said:


> Wearing my blue lamb mini for a beautiful sunny day today! Happy day my lovely friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 3709907
> 
> View attachment 3709912



Beautiful blue Auvina! Looks fantastic on you!


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> So Black reissue WOC [emoji4] going out on the town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3710396
> View attachment 3710397



I love the so black Chanel pieces, so stunning Kendie! [emoji173]️


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> Cervo hobo in Canard and Hermes Cashmire and Silk shawl



Wow, what a pretty colour! Gorgeous bag and scarf ksuromax!


----------



## ksuromax

Jaidybug said:


> Wow, what a pretty colour! Gorgeous bag and scarf ksuromax!


Thank you


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Cervo hobo in Canard and Hermes Cashmire and Silk shawl


So pretty, as always & WOW that scarf is perfection against your hair....what a dynamo combo girl!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> You always wear the best colors!   Gorgeous hobo and scarf (and hair, yes I am a bit obsessed about your gorgeous hair ).


+1.....I have also been very obsessed w/ @ksuromax  hair!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Jaidybug said:


> I love the so black Chanel pieces, so stunning Kendie! [emoji173]️


Thank you sweetest JB....I really love the So Black HW too...it's sometimes hard to capture the pretty iridescent sheen to it in pics. Hey, I hope you are loving your first chanel & using her?


----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you sweetest JB....I really love the So Black HW too...it's sometimes hard to capture the pretty iridescent sheen to it in pics. Hey, I hope you are loving your first chanel & using her?



You bet I am[emoji5]I rotate carrying my bags frequently but keep reaching for her[emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> So pretty, as always & WOW that scarf is perfection against your hair....what a dynamo combo girl!!!





Kendie26 said:


> +1.....I have also been very obsessed w/ @ksuromax  hair!!!


you are too Sweet, dearest Kendie 
thank you!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Many of you know I read Marie Kondo's book (on tidying & keeping things that only "spark joy") & I've spent a greater part of the past week doing an overhaul (donating)of my clothes,bags etc. I've also been a bit of a "makeup junkie" so I thought if I get a pretty new (large-ish [emoji23]) case maybe I'll be able to keep my makeup items to just my essentials. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I hope my " theory" works! I definitely feel so happy to have read her book & gone through her process.


----------



## alla.miss

This backpack has been my best friend during traveling for a while.
Crafted from pebbly mmmm calf skin Tumi business backpack is elegant and classic, yet feminine and top quality!
Also has a laptop compartment [emoji173]️


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Many of you know I read Marie Kondo's book (on tidying & keeping things that only "spark joy") & I've spent a greater part of the past week doing an overhaul (donating)of my clothes,bags etc. I've also been a bit of a "makeup junkie" so I thought if I get a pretty new (large-ish [emoji23]) case maybe I'll be able to keep my makeup items to just my essentials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3712437
> View attachment 3712438
> View attachment 3712439
> 
> I hope my " theory" works! I definitely feel so happy to have read her book & gone through her process.


Gorgeous red!!!  enjoy!


----------



## ksuromax

alla.miss said:


> This backpack has been my best friend during traveling for a while.
> Crafted from pebbly mmmm calf skin Tumi business backpack is elegant and classic, yet feminine and top quality!
> Also has a laptop compartment [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3712453
> 
> 
> View attachment 3712454
> 
> 
> View attachment 3712455


Lovely look!!! And fabulous dress!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Gorgeous red!!!  enjoy!


Warmest thanks dearest....you'd like this red in person....it's a warmer red shade (I know how you prefer that w/ your skin tone)


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Warmest thanks dearest....you'd like this red in person....it's a warmer red shade (I know how you prefer that w/ your skin tone)


You tempting me, Lil Miss Seducer????


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> You tempting me, Lil Miss Seducer????


HA, no I truly wasn't....i know which brands your lovely heart belongs to!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> HA, no I truly wasn't....i know which brands your lovely heart belongs to!


----------



## Iamminda

alla.miss said:


> This backpack has been my best friend during traveling for a while.
> Crafted from pebbly mmmm calf skin Tumi business backpack is elegant and classic, yet feminine and top quality!
> Also has a laptop compartment [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3712453
> 
> 
> View attachment 3712454
> 
> 
> View attachment 3712455


This is such a lovely backpack -- I love pebbly leather.  I want one like that for traveling too (instead of my current Jansport one).


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Many of you know I read Marie Kondo's book (on tidying & keeping things that only "spark joy") & I've spent a greater part of the past week doing an overhaul (donating)of my clothes,bags etc. I've also been a bit of a "makeup junkie" so I thought if I get a pretty new (large-ish [emoji23]) case maybe I'll be able to keep my makeup items to just my essentials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3712437
> View attachment 3712438
> View attachment 3712439
> 
> I hope my " theory" works! I definitely feel so happy to have read her book & gone through her process.


This is such a gorgeous makeup bag!!   What an incredible red!  I didn't know you are a makeup junkie (need to introduce you to DD since she is now into make up and I wear zilch these days).  Oh, I take handbag donations by the way -- feel free to send them my way dear .


----------



## Pinkie*

Kendie26 said:


> Many of you know I read Marie Kondo's book (on tidying & keeping things that only "spark joy") & I've spent a greater part of the past week doing an overhaul (donating)of my clothes,bags etc. I've also been a bit of a "makeup junkie" so I thought if I get a pretty new (large-ish [emoji23]) case maybe I'll be able to keep my makeup items to just my essentials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3712437
> View attachment 3712438
> View attachment 3712439
> 
> I hope my " theory" works! I definitely feel so happy to have read her book & gone through her process.


----------



## Pinkie*




----------



## Jaidybug

Kendie26 said:


> Many of you know I read Marie Kondo's book (on tidying & keeping things that only "spark joy") & I've spent a greater part of the past week doing an overhaul (donating)of my clothes,bags etc. I've also been a bit of a "makeup junkie" so I thought if I get a pretty new (large-ish [emoji23]) case maybe I'll be able to keep my makeup items to just my essentials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3712437
> View attachment 3712438
> View attachment 3712439
> 
> I hope my " theory" works! I definitely feel so happy to have read her book & gone through her process.



Wow, that's a beautiful red! Love it! Congrats Kendie!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> This is such a gorgeous makeup bag!!   What an incredible red!  I didn't know you are a makeup junkie (need to introduce you to DD since she is now into make up and I wear zilch these days).  Oh, I take handbag donations by the way -- feel free to send them my way dear .





Pinkie* said:


>





Jaidybug said:


> Wow, that's a beautiful red! Love it! Congrats Kendie!


Thank you sweet friends...it was an indulgent purchase BUT i felt justified (tehehe)for all the Marie Kondo "KonMari-ing" I did this past week. Duly noted IM on bag donations!


----------



## ksuromax

As my friend @muchstuff says Play big, or go home! 
I am cheating big  
cheating big on Bal, but i hope it's forgivable  
BV cervo hobo is Canard, slipons in Barolo + silver necklaces 
Hermes plisse scarf and KDE cuff 
Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## alla.miss

Iamminda said:


> This is such a lovely backpack -- I love pebbly leather.  I want one like that for traveling too (instead of my current Jansport one).



Thanks, Iamminda! I am always too scrutinizing when I buy something.. yo know a perfectionist syndrome he-he..  but with this one I never regretted, not for a moment.


----------



## alla.miss

ksuromax said:


> Lovely look!!! And fabulous dress!



Thanks, dear! Have a good start of the week!


----------



## Kendie26

alla.miss said:


> Thanks, Iamminda! I am always too scrutinizing when I buy something.. yo know a perfectionist syndrome he-he..  but with this one I never regretted, not for a moment.





alla.miss said:


> This backpack has been my best friend during traveling for a while.
> Crafted from pebbly mmmm calf skin Tumi business backpack is elegant and classic, yet feminine and top quality!
> Also has a laptop compartment [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3712453
> 
> 
> View attachment 3712454
> 
> 
> View attachment 3712455


Ha i  the term "perfectionist syndrome"...my mother says i have that (although i disagree...but I'm with you alla.miss!!) Love your Tumi....it's such an awesome brand!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> As my friend @muchstuff says Play big, or go home!
> I am cheating big
> cheating big on Bal, but i hope it's forgivable
> BV cervo hobo is Canard, slipons in Barolo + silver necklaces
> Hermes plisse scarf and KDE cuff
> Happy Monday everyone!


Looking VERY PRETTY as usual my Love! Your BV color is beautiful & love it paired w/ this scarf!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Looking VERY PRETTY as usual my Love! Your BV color is beautiful & love it paired w/ this scarf!


Thank you, Darling!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> As my friend @muchstuff says Play big, or go home!
> I am cheating big
> cheating big on Bal, but i hope it's forgivable
> BV cervo hobo is Canard, slipons in Barolo + silver necklaces
> Hermes plisse scarf and KDE cuff
> Happy Monday everyone!



Fabulous outfit!  I think you are allowed to cheat if you look this good


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Fabulous outfit!  I think you are allowed to cheat if you look this good


LOL  
thank you my Dear JTH!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> As my friend @muchstuff says Play big, or go home!
> I am cheating big
> cheating big on Bal, but i hope it's forgivable
> BV cervo hobo is Canard, slipons in Barolo + silver necklaces
> Hermes plisse scarf and KDE cuff
> Happy Monday everyone!


A completely gorgeous look!!   You cheat so beautifully


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> A completely gorgeous look!!   You cheat so beautifully


Thank you, Sweet IM


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> As my friend @muchstuff says Play big, or go home!
> I am cheating big
> cheating big on Bal, but i hope it's forgivable
> BV cervo hobo is Canard, slipons in Barolo + silver necklaces
> Hermes plisse scarf and KDE cuff
> Happy Monday everyone!


Totally beautiful!!! Just love everything....Love your bag(of course), outfit, accessories, shoes, ....and your hair color as well!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Many of you know I read Marie Kondo's book (on tidying & keeping things that only "spark joy") & I've spent a greater part of the past week doing an overhaul (donating)of my clothes,bags etc. I've also been a bit of a "makeup junkie" so I thought if I get a pretty new (large-ish [emoji23]) case maybe I'll be able to keep my makeup items to just my essentials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3712437
> View attachment 3712438
> View attachment 3712439
> 
> I hope my " theory" works! I definitely feel so happy to have read her book & gone through her process.


Woa... What a beauty and a happy red, total love it, Kendie!!! It's gonna be really useful and an excellent choice to organize all essentials. Now your purses rotate " job" is getting much easier!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Totally beautiful!!! Just love everything....Love your bag(of course), outfit, accessories, shoes, ....and your hair color as well!!!


Thank you


----------



## Auvina15

alla.miss said:


> This backpack has been my best friend during traveling for a while.
> Crafted from pebbly mmmm calf skin Tumi business backpack is elegant and classic, yet feminine and top quality!
> Also has a laptop compartment [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3712453
> 
> 
> View attachment 3712454
> 
> 
> View attachment 3712455


Wow, very beautiful backpack and the leather is stunning!!!! It looks great on you, love it!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful blue Auvina! Looks fantastic on you!


Thank you so much my lovely friend!!!


----------



## helenNZ

My first purchase in a LOOOONNNNNNGGGGGGGG time!   I thought I'd better grab one of these before they become too over priced and/or hard to find.  I had one of these back in hay day but let it go as it just wasn't fitting into my lifestyle.  BUT I'm glad to be getting it back - it will just be used as a catch all during the week and a run around piece in the weekends.  I've got some alternative long straps in mind too. Once I decide on which one I'll get, I'll post it up too! 
Sorry, I just have the eBay (aka evilbay as someone told me the other day)  THANKS LADIES OVER AT THE LV FORUM for authenticating it for me!!!  But the pic looks pretty generic! HA HA!!!  But will post some pics when I get it in my hands!  NEXT = I'm searching and waiting for that Black City....   My heart is yearning for a BBag!  My true LOVE!


----------



## Iamminda

helenNZ said:


> My first purchase in a LOOOONNNNNNGGGGGGGG time!   I thought I'd better grab one of these before they become too over priced and/or hard to find.  I had one of these back in hay day but let it go as it just wasn't fitting into my lifestyle.  BUT I'm glad to be getting it back - it will just be used as a catch all during the week and a run around piece in the weekends.  I've got some alternative long straps in mind too. Once I decide on which one I'll get, I'll post it up too!
> Sorry, I just have the eBay (aka evilbay as someone told me the other day)  THANKS LADIES OVER AT THE LV FORUM for authenticating it for me!!!  But the pic looks pretty generic! HA HA!!!  But will post some pics when I get it in my hands!  NEXT = I'm searching and waiting for that Black City....   My heart is yearning for a BBag!  My true LOVE!


Congrats on this great classic piece -- guess you heard all the talk about them possibly discontinuing these (doubtful because it doesn't make sense!).   I have this in DE and recently got a generic gold chain strap (not Mautto).  Enjoy and have fun looking for a strap.


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> As my friend @muchstuff says Play big, or go home!
> I am cheating big
> cheating big on Bal, but i hope it's forgivable
> BV cervo hobo is Canard, slipons in Barolo + silver necklaces
> Hermes plisse scarf and KDE cuff
> Happy Monday everyone!



Love everything you're wearing! That hobo is sure beautiful!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Woa... What a beauty and a happy red, total love it, Kendie!!! It's gonna be really useful and an excellent choice to organize all essentials. Now your purses rotate " job" is getting much easier!!!


Haha yes, that is true w/ it would make it easier but I actually don't carry makeup in my bags (probably sounds odd!) I only take a lipstick or gloss w/ me, that's it & this size case wouldn't fit most of my smaller & mini bags. (This case is actually larger than a chanel mini to give you frame of reference, so it's kind of a larger size makeup case). I got it to streamline (&shrink) my makeup/products into this 1 pretty case instead of the big ugly basket that i was using to throw stuff in. I'll also just get pleasure staring at it every day as I "paint my face!"


----------



## Kendie26

helenNZ said:


> My first purchase in a LOOOONNNNNNGGGGGGGG time!   I thought I'd better grab one of these before they become too over priced and/or hard to find.  I had one of these back in hay day but let it go as it just wasn't fitting into my lifestyle.  BUT I'm glad to be getting it back - it will just be used as a catch all during the week and a run around piece in the weekends.  I've got some alternative long straps in mind too. Once I decide on which one I'll get, I'll post it up too!
> Sorry, I just have the eBay (aka evilbay as someone told me the other day)  THANKS LADIES OVER AT THE LV FORUM for authenticating it for me!!!  But the pic looks pretty generic! HA HA!!!  But will post some pics when I get it in my hands!  NEXT = I'm searching and waiting for that Black City....   My heart is yearning for a BBag!  My true LOVE!


Congrats HelenNZ!! They are awesome pieces & I hope you find your dreamy black City someday soon


----------



## Auvina15

helenNZ said:


> My first purchase in a LOOOONNNNNNGGGGGGGG time!   I thought I'd better grab one of these before they become too over priced and/or hard to find.  I had one of these back in hay day but let it go as it just wasn't fitting into my lifestyle.  BUT I'm glad to be getting it back - it will just be used as a catch all during the week and a run around piece in the weekends.  I've got some alternative long straps in mind too. Once I decide on which one I'll get, I'll post it up too!
> Sorry, I just have the eBay (aka evilbay as someone told me the other day)  THANKS LADIES OVER AT THE LV FORUM for authenticating it for me!!!  But the pic looks pretty generic! HA HA!!!  But will post some pics when I get it in my hands!  NEXT = I'm searching and waiting for that Black City....   My heart is yearning for a BBag!  My true LOVE!


Very cute!!!


----------



## Auvina15

I was browsing the marked down bags yesterday but not that many left!!!  Then walked out with this "non-marked down" cutie!!! Loving this mini camera bag for a while but never pulled a trigger!!! Thanks for letting me share my dearest Bal friends!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> I was browsing the marked down bags yesterday but not that many left!!!  Then walked out with this "non-marked down" cutie!!! Loving this mini camera bag for a while but never pulled a trigger!!! Thanks for letting me share my dearest Bal friends!!!
> View attachment 3714686
> View attachment 3714687


Love this little elegant cutie!    Gucci makes the cutest little bags.   Congrats on this Marmont and enjoy!


----------



## Jaidybug

Auvina15 said:


> I was browsing the marked down bags yesterday but not that many left!!!  Then walked out with this "non-marked down" cutie!!! Loving this mini camera bag for a while but never pulled a trigger!!! Thanks for letting me share my dearest Bal friends!!!
> View attachment 3714686
> View attachment 3714687



Lovely, congrats on this beauty!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> I was browsing the marked down bags yesterday but not that many left!!!  Then walked out with this "non-marked down" cutie!!! Loving this mini camera bag for a while but never pulled a trigger!!! Thanks for letting me share my dearest Bal friends!!!
> View attachment 3714686
> View attachment 3714687


Ooooo girl....LOOK at YOU! I've always adored that camera bag. So classy & love it in the black. No doubt you will wear her well (much better than "well" actually)!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> I was browsing the marked down bags yesterday but not that many left!!!  Then walked out with this "non-marked down" cutie!!! Loving this mini camera bag for a while but never pulled a trigger!!! Thanks for letting me share my dearest Bal friends!!!
> View attachment 3714686
> View attachment 3714687


Lovely!!! 
congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Love this little elegant cutie!    Gucci makes the cutest little bags.   Congrats on this Marmont and enjoy!





Jaidybug said:


> Lovely, congrats on this beauty!





Kendie26 said:


> Ooooo girl....LOOK at YOU! I've always adored that camera bag. So classy & love it in the black. No doubt you will wear her well (much better than "well" actually)!





ksuromax said:


> Lovely!!!
> congrats and enjoy!


Thank you all so much for the BEST compliments, my dearest beauties!!! You all are sooooo sweet!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

BV cervo in red accented by a Bal triple tour ME bracelet


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo in red accented by a Bal triple tour ME bracelet


More beautifulness!! (Is that a word?!! If not, it is now!)


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> More beautifulness!! (Is that a word?!! If not, it is now!)


Lol  thank you


----------



## alla.miss

Auvina15 said:


> Wow, very beautiful backpack and the leather is stunning!!!! It looks great on you, love it!!!



Thanks, Auvina15! My congrats in return to your  new gucci babe. Wear her in a good health[emoji106]


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo in red accented by a Bal triple tour ME bracelet


Another lovely hobo and beautiful outfit!   Looking good


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Another lovely hobo and beautiful outfit!   Looking good


Thank you, my Dear!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo in red accented by a Bal triple tour ME bracelet


Just fabulous as always, ksuromax!!! And again, I love your scarf!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> More beautifulness!! (Is that a word?!! If not, it is now!)


Yes, it is now, officialy!!!! Always love your comment!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Just fabulous as always, ksuromax!!! And again, I love your scarf!!!


Thank you, dear Auvina!!


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo in red accented by a Bal triple tour ME bracelet



[emoji173]️[emoji7]Love that red!!![emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## ksuromax

From soft and feminine to hard and rock-n-roll


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> From soft and feminine to hard and rock-n-roll



Love this look!  Black & red / orange is great together!


----------



## Jaidybug

ksuromax said:


> From soft and feminine to hard and rock-n-roll



Love that scarf, great look today ksuromax!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> From soft and feminine to hard and rock-n-roll


Great look!  It's a joy to see you enjoying your bags with all your different looks.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Great look!  It's a joy to see you enjoying your bags with all your different looks.


It's a joy to feel bag content finally!!!  
Now when my scarves collection is almost complete, i will be playing with them trying on different looks


----------



## ksuromax

Jaidybug said:


> Love that scarf, great look today ksuromax!


Thank you, Darlin'


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> From soft and feminine to hard and rock-n-roll


Yeahhhh I adore this whole look, ksuromax!!!! You rock it, girl!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> From soft and feminine to hard and rock-n-roll


Ooooo girl, you do indeed rock both bag & skulls well! Bag color is a stunner


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Ooooo girl, you do indeed rock both bag & skulls well! Bag color is a stunner


Thank you  
Actually it's not THAT orange-y red, it's the camera


----------



## ksuromax

Ref to my post above, here's her true colour, she is a pop of red! 
Today paired with H scarf and Bal bracelet


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Ref to my post above, here's her true colour, she is a pop of red!
> Today paired with H scarf and Bal bracelet



Definitely red here, and another totally awesome look - the scarf, bag & bracelets are all perfect together!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Definitely red here, and another totally awesome look - the scarf, bag & bracelets are all perfect together!


Thank you, Sweetie


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Ref to my post above, here's her true colour, she is a pop of red!
> Today paired with H scarf and Bal bracelet


Oh wow they do look like 2 different bags/colors! This 1 is just so pretty & festive! Love it all (especially those necklaces!)


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Oh wow they do look like 2 different bags/colors! This 1 is just so pretty & festive! Love it all (especially those necklaces!)


Yup, BV is well known for making chameleon colours


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Ref to my post above, here's her true colour, she is a pop of red!
> Today paired with H scarf and Bal bracelet


WHAT?  Same bag?   What a true red beauty!  You look pretty K!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> WHAT?  Same bag?   What a true red beauty!  You look pretty K!


Yes, very same bag  
Thank you


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Ref to my post above, here's her true colour, she is a pop of red!
> Today paired with H scarf and Bal bracelet


These reds are killers, you nailed them k.!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> These reds are killers, you nailed them k.!!!


Thank you


----------



## helenNZ

My non-bbag purchase arrived this morning! LV pochette (old model)  Hopefully, next up will be a Black city 



Below is a pic of the strap I order off ebay (evil bay).  I just hope it's not too wide.  Its leather so that's a bonus. 


I hope everyone is having a good start to the weekend/Friday!!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

helenNZ said:


> My non-bbag purchase arrived this morning! LV pochette (old model)  Hopefully, next up will be a Black city
> View attachment 3718107
> 
> 
> Below is a pic of the strap I order off ebay (evil bay).  I just hope it's not too wide.  Its leather so that's a bonus.
> View attachment 3718108
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good start to the weekend/Friday!!!!!


Big Congrats HelenNZ!! Those pochette's are too cute for words!


----------



## Auvina15

helenNZ said:


> My non-bbag purchase arrived this morning! LV pochette (old model)  Hopefully, next up will be a Black city
> View attachment 3718107
> 
> 
> Below is a pic of the strap I order off ebay (evil bay).  I just hope it's not too wide.  Its leather so that's a bonus.
> View attachment 3718108
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good start to the weekend/Friday!!!!!


It's so adorable and functional congrats H.!!!


----------



## Auvina15

I thought I would take a good rest for a while, but this backpack just fit my lifestyle perfectly like my Bals and it's so adorable.... Had to have this cutie!!!



Here's my daughter's modeling it  I think she even looks better with it than me!!! For some reasons I thought it didn't look that big in person!!!
Thanks for letting me share my latest excitement, my sweetest friends!!!


----------



## helenNZ

Auvina15 said:


> I thought I would take a good rest for a while, but this backpack just fit my lifestyle perfectly like my Bals and it's so adorable.... Had to have this cutie!!!
> Here's my daughter's modeling it  I think she even looks better with it than me!!! For some reasons I thought it didn't look that big in person!!!
> Thanks for letting me share my latest excitement, my sweetest friends!!!



Congrats on the new CHANEL  @Auvina15 - its looks stunning!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> I thought I would take a good rest for a while, but this backpack just fit my lifestyle perfectly like my Bals and it's so adorable.... Had to have this cutie!!!
> View attachment 3718418
> 
> 
> Here's my daughter's modeling it  I think she even looks better with it than me!!! For some reasons I thought it didn't look that big in person!!!
> Thanks for letting me share my latest excitement, my sweetest friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 3718412
> View attachment 3718411


This is such a pretty backpack -- I love it.  Is it kind of a mini purse-size backpack?   Your daughter is super cute and apparently has your great fashion sense.  Congrats and enjoy this cutie.


----------



## Auvina15

helenNZ said:


> Congrats on the new CHANEL  @Auvina15 - its looks stunning!!!


Thank you so much H.!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> This is such a pretty backpack -- I love it.  Is it kind of a mini purse-size backpack?   Your daughter is super cute and apparently has your great fashion sense.  Congrats and enjoy this cutie.


Kindest thanks to my dearest friend, IM!!!I sent your message to my daughter and she !!!
Yes it's a small backpack(even though it's a large size of this version) it measures about 9.5"W(at base) 12"L 5"D. It very much fit my full day essentials!!! Thanks so much again for your lovely compliments!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> This is such a pretty backpack -- I love it.  Is it kind of a mini purse-size backpack?   Your daughter is super cute and apparently has your great fashion sense.  Congrats and enjoy this cutie.


I just took a pic of my most used bags currently so you could compare how big the backpack is!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> I just took a pic of my most used bags currently so you could compare how big the backpack is!!!
> 
> View attachment 3718452


Thanks for the comparison pic!   So it doesn't look much bigger than the (bronze?) Chanel pictured.  It looks to be a great size for casual outings maybe starting this weekend?   Can't wait to see your lovely mod shots.  Thx again for taking the time to do the comparison


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> I thought I would take a good rest for a while, but this backpack just fit my lifestyle perfectly like my Bals and it's so adorable.... Had to have this cutie!!!
> View attachment 3718418
> 
> 
> Here's my daughter's modeling it  I think she even looks better with it than me!!! For some reasons I thought it didn't look that big in person!!!
> Thanks for letting me share my latest excitement, my sweetest friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 3718412
> View attachment 3718411


Yyaaaayy!!!!!  Congrats on this score!!!  it's soooo cool!!!


----------



## alla.miss

Auvina15 said:


> I just took a pic of my most used bags currently so you could compare how big the backpack is!!!
> 
> View attachment 3718452



Oh! This is a major wow!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> I thought I would take a good rest for a while, but this backpack just fit my lifestyle perfectly like my Bals and it's so adorable.... Had to have this cutie!!!
> View attachment 3718418
> 
> 
> Here's my daughter's modeling it  I think she even looks better with it than me!!! For some reasons I thought it didn't look that big in person!!!
> Thanks for letting me share my latest excitement, my sweetest friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 3718412
> View attachment 3718411


Ooooooooo girl! You have been "very very naughty again!!!" KIDDING! WOW. It IS THE prettiest backpack EVER!! Me thinks your daughter (who looks amazing w/ it) just might be wanting to keep/borrow it LOTS. Also LOVE your comparison pic...4 major STUNNERS! I still want your Bal mini croc !!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Yyaaaayy!!!!!  Congrats on this score!!!  it's soooo cool!!!





alla.miss said:


> Oh! This is a major wow!!





Kendie26 said:


> Ooooooooo girl! You have been "very very naughty again!!!" KIDDING! WOW. It IS THE prettiest backpack EVER!! Me thinks your daughter (who looks amazing w/ it) just might be wanting to keep/borrow it LOTS. Also LOVE your comparison pic...4 major STUNNERS! I still want your Bal mini croc !!!!


Thank you all so much, my dearest  Bals friends!!! You all are sooo very sweet!!!
Kendie, I know I've been so bad Just blaming this came in my favorite combo(lamb and gold hw)....


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Auvina15 said:


> I thought I would take a good rest for a while, but this backpack just fit my lifestyle perfectly like my Bals and it's so adorable.... Had to have this cutie!!!
> View attachment 3718418
> 
> 
> Here's my daughter's modeling it  I think she even looks better with it than me!!! For some reasons I thought it didn't look that big in person!!!
> Thanks for letting me share my latest excitement, my sweetest friends!!!
> 
> View attachment 3718412
> View attachment 3718411



Adorable is the word, both the backpack & your lovely daughter!


----------



## Pinkie*

Auvina15 said:


> I just took a pic of my most used bags currently so you could compare how big the backpack is!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718452


----------



## Auvina15

jeanstohandbags said:


> Adorable is the word, both the backpack & your lovely daughter!


Thank you so much my dear friend, you're so sweet!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Pinkie* said:


>


----------



## ksuromax

BV Loop, black cervo hobo


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> BV Loop, black cervo hobo


Looks how lovely you are, ksuromax!!! Those shoes are my favorite of yours, looks stunning and so comfortable!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Looks how lovely you are, ksuromax!!! Those shoes are my favorite of yours, looks stunning and so comfortable!!!!


Thank you, dear Auvina


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Loop, black cervo hobo


Looking good -- like your whole outfit (including the macaron charm ).


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Looking good -- like your whole outfit (including the macaron charm ).


Thank you


----------



## mere girl

2000-2002 navy m/l


----------



## ksuromax

Wearing my beloved Mulberry Daria for 2 days... just changing the H scarves


----------



## alla.miss

ksuromax said:


> Wearing my beloved Mulberry Daria for 2 days... just changing the H scarves



That is just lovely! 

Ps I am still hoping to become your BV necklace twin one day [emoji12]


----------



## ksuromax

alla.miss said:


> That is just lovely!
> 
> Ps I am still hoping to become your BV necklace twin one day [emoji12]


Thank you, Alla!! Hope you'll find it some day!


----------



## Iamminda

mere girl said:


> 2000-2002 navy m/l


This is a beauty.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Wearing my beloved Mulberry Daria for 2 days... just changing the H scarves


This is such a pretty bag and I love your matching shoes.   Another great scarf -- you are definitely my scarf idol.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This is such a pretty bag and I love your matching shoes.   Another great scarf -- you are definitely my scarf idol.


 you're too sweet, my dear!!


----------



## amandacasey

My first Chloe-
Drew in black


----------



## Iamminda

amandacasey said:


> My first Chloe-
> Drew in black


Very nice!   Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Kendie26

mere girl said:


> 2000-2002 navy m/l


Wow Congrats! I love chanel navy's! She's in great condition for that era! Enjoy


----------



## Kendie26

amandacasey said:


> My first Chloe-
> Drew in black


Always enjoy seeing the Drew bags....they are really so unique & chic! Congrats to you!


----------



## Kendie26

I've been bad/sinned but I couldn't resist this new color since it has my favorite brown undertones to it & it's really very neutral (my preferred lane!) Thanks for letting me share Bal friends!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> I've been bad/sinned but I couldn't resist this new color since it has my favorite brown undertones to it & it's really very neutral (my preferred lane!) Thanks for letting me share Bal friends!


Congrats on this beauty K!   Just gorgeous!  Is it kinda gold/taupe in real life?   I bet it matches a lot.  Enjoy!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> I've been bad/sinned but I couldn't resist this new color since it has my favorite brown undertones to it & it's really very neutral (my preferred lane!) Thanks for letting me share Bal friends!


Just lovely, Kendie! Chanel at its best (to this "non-Chanel-owner-yet at least).


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> I've been bad/sinned but I couldn't resist this new color since it has my favorite brown undertones to it & it's really very neutral (my preferred lane!) Thanks for letting me share Bal friends!


OMG!!! That pearly sheen!!! It's stunning, my friend, enjoy!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> I've been bad/sinned but I couldn't resist this new color since it has my favorite brown undertones to it & it's really very neutral (my preferred lane!) Thanks for letting me share Bal friends!


Wow yayyyyy......she's arrived!!!!! Truly MAGNIFICENT!!!! Oh my... the pearly color is soooo gorgeous!!! Looks like it has light brown undertones with a hint of pink.... Very pretty  unique color and truly classic style....I totally LOVE it!!!! Major congrats my sweetest friend, enjoy her in the best of happiness!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

amandacasey said:


> My first Chloe-
> Drew in black


Wow.....Two stunning beauties!!!! Love them, congratulations!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

mere girl said:


> 2000-2002 navy m/l


Truly beautiful classic!!! The vintage caviar is seriously can't be beaten!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Wearing my beloved Mulberry Daria for 2 days... just changing the H scarves


You look fabulous, girlie!!! Those shoes and the cuff pair so perfectly with your bag, just !!! And the scarves are such wonderful touch for your outfit s!!!


----------



## amandacasey

Kendie26 said:


> I've been bad/sinned but I couldn't resist this new color since it has my favorite brown undertones to it & it's really very neutral (my preferred lane!) Thanks for letting me share Bal friends!


BEAUTIFUL CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## mere girl

Auvina15 said:


> Truly beautiful classic!!! The vintage caviar is seriously can't be beaten!!!!


thank you!
This is my first ever 'feel' of caviar leather, my other Chanel is a lambskin boy. I wasn't sure therefore if this season was 'good' caviar or 'bad' but I have to say I'm pretty impressed! It seems very sturdy but still with a wonderful sheen to it


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> You look fabulous, girlie!!! Those shoes and the cuff pair so perfectly with your bag, just !!! And the scarves are such wonderful touch for your outfit s!!!


Merci bien, my Dear!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this beauty K!   Just gorgeous!  Is it kinda gold/taupe in real life?   I bet it matches a lot.  Enjoy!





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Just lovely, Kendie! Chanel at its best (to this "non-Chanel-owner-yet at least).





ksuromax said:


> OMG!!! That pearly sheen!!! It's stunning, my friend, enjoy!!





Auvina15 said:


> Wow yayyyyy......she's arrived!!!!! Truly MAGNIFICENT!!!! Oh my... the pearly color is soooo gorgeous!!! Looks like it has light brown undertones with a hint of pink.... Very pretty  unique color and truly classic style....I totally LOVE it!!!! Major congrats my sweetest friend, enjoy her in the best of happiness!!!!


Many Thanks dearest you "Fab 4!!"  
Iamminda~I'm not a fan of how chanel labels their colors. Bal does a better/ more fun job at that! Calling it "gold" (along w/ another of my reissues called "gold" & it's really beige)makes no sense to me but whatever! It's hard to describe & better seen in person but it's really beige-y taupe w/ clear brown undertones & a soft sheen....not full on metallic (to my eyes anyway!)
SomethingGoodCanWork~tick tock, tick tock... yours is heading your way someday soon....i can feel it! 
Ksuromax~pearly sheen is a lovely descriptor...lovely like you my friend!
Auvina~Yes girl, i described it just that way in chanel threads...you nailed it! How are you liking your new backpack?!


----------



## Kendie26

amandacasey said:


> BEAUTIFUL CONGRATS!!!!


THANKS SO MUCH dearest amandacasey! Sorry i missed you (above post) w/ the other fine bal ladies. I love your sweet avatar pic!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Kendie26 said:


> I've been bad/sinned but I couldn't resist this new color since it has my favorite brown undertones to it & it's really very neutral (my preferred lane!) Thanks for letting me share Bal friends!



Wow, that is one beautiful bag!


----------



## amandacasey

just bought the last givenchy pandora mini pandora box in black patent on gold chain from ssense sale!!
hopefully this one will be a good one! (last one i got had chain issues and was creasing)


----------



## Heart Star

I'm developing a little bit of a Fendi problem


----------



## Auvina15

I was wearing my new backpack for the very first time today. It looks quite big on me but I LOVE it!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> I was wearing my new backpack for the very first time today. It looks quite big on me but I LOVE it!!!
> 
> View attachment 3725060
> 
> View attachment 3725061
> 
> View attachment 3725072
> View attachment 3725059


Fabulous look!!!  love all about it, really well put together!!


----------



## Kendie26

jeanstohandbags said:


> Wow, that is one beautiful bag!


Kind thanks dear "jth"....this is another one that is prettier in person


----------



## Kendie26

amandacasey said:


> just bought the last givenchy pandora mini pandora box in black patent on gold chain from ssense sale!!
> hopefully this one will be a good one! (last one i got had chain issues and was creasing)


I'm not super familiar w/ givenchy but that is 1 cool looking bag! I like that long chain & yay for sale price! Congrats!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> I was wearing my new backpack for the very first time today. It looks quite big on me but I LOVE it!!!
> 
> View attachment 3725060
> 
> View attachment 3725061
> 
> View attachment 3725072
> View attachment 3725059


You belong on the runway my friend! Looking AWESOME as usual....LOVE the entire ensemble...every single thing! You sure know how to put it all together girl!


----------



## Kendie26

Kendie26 said:


> You belong on the runway my friend! Looking AWESOME as usual....LOVE the entire ensemble...every single thing! You sure know how to put it all together girl!


@Auvina15  ugh i did NOT mean the question mark emoji face! I meant a 2nd heart....my fingers slip & are too fat on this dang ipad!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Auvina15 said:


> I was wearing my new backpack for the very first time today. It looks quite big on me but I LOVE it!!!
> 
> View attachment 3725060
> 
> View attachment 3725061
> 
> View attachment 3725072
> View attachment 3725059



Wow, you look so gorgeous, right down to those incredibly cute shoes/booties!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> I was wearing my new backpack for the very first time today. It looks quite big on me but I LOVE it!!!
> 
> View attachment 3725060
> 
> View attachment 3725061
> 
> View attachment 3725072
> View attachment 3725059


What a totally gorgeous look -- from head to toe.  Those killer shoes!!  Glad to know you like your new backpack (it seems really versatile with those different carrying options).


----------



## Iamminda

Congrats and enjoy your new purchase -- very nice 



amandacasey said:


> just bought the last givenchy pandora mini pandora box in black patent on gold chain from ssense sale!!
> hopefully this one will be a good one! (last one i got had chain issues and was creasing)





Heart Star said:


> I'm developing a little bit of a Fendi problem
> View attachment 3724952


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> What a totally gorgeous look -- from head to toe.  Those killer shoes!!  Glad to know you like your new backpack (it seems really versatile with those different carrying options).





jeanstohandbags said:


> Wow, you look so gorgeous, right down to those incredibly cute shoes/booties!





ksuromax said:


> Fabulous look!!!  love all about it, really well put together!!





Kendie26 said:


> You belong on the runway my friend! Looking AWESOME as usual....LOVE the entire ensemble...every single thing! You sure know how to put it all together girl!


Thank you all so much for your kindest and sweetest compliments/commands!!! You're the best! I can carry the backpack in different ways which I really like and it holds tons!!!
IM and JtH, I've had these shoes for a few years, still love love them, can be paired with any outfits and are so comfortable!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> @Auvina15  ugh i did NOT mean the question mark emoji face! I meant a 2nd heart....my fingers slip & are too fat on this dang ipad!!


No worries, my darling, I've done that all the time!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Received my new BV sneakers, and got my Sloane ready for the work week


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Received my new BV sneakers, and got my Sloane ready for the work week


BV Perfection!  Those sneakers are so pretty (and comfy I bet) and I don't remember this bag -- I like it a lot.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> BV Perfection!  Those sneakers are so pretty (and comfy I bet) and I don't remember this bag -- I like it a lot.


Thank you, my Dear! This is my very first BV, dearly loved


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Received my new BV sneakers, and got my Sloane ready for the work week


Fab!! Congrats on new sneaks...so comfy looking & that color is perfection, along w/ bag color! So very pretty my dear!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Fab!! Congrats on new sneaks...so comfy looking & that color is perfection, along w/ bag color! So very pretty my dear!


Thanks, Love! Here they are together today in action  with Hermes shawl and Bal ME bracelet


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Thanks, Love! Here they are together today in action  with Hermes shawl and Bal ME bracelet


Looks GREAT w/ your pop of pretty red!! Maybe your lips are painted red again too?


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Looks GREAT w/ your pop of pretty red!! Maybe your lips are painted red again too?


Nope  it's too hot now, make-up is melting
I only use foundation and powder these days, and still it's gone soon and needs re-freshing, 3 min walk between the car and building is enough to ruin the whole face, thus i don't use mascara, bright lipstick, or anything else in order not to look like a drunk clown ....


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Nope  it's too hot now, make-up is melting
> I only use foundation and powder these days, and still it's gone soon and needs re-freshing, 3 min walk between the car and building is enough to ruin the whole face, thus i don't use mascara, bright lipstick, or anything else in order not to look like a drunk clown ....


Ha, i get it....we are in a true "heat wave" here too & I'll be melting right along with you my friend!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Ha, i get it....we are in a true "heat wave" here too & I'll be melting right along with you my friend!


I am literally creeping from one AC to another...  cold beer is the only remedy...


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Thanks, Love! Here they are together today in action  with Hermes shawl and Bal ME bracelet


Looking lovely in this ensemble .  Gosh, you are having such hot weather already?


----------



## BPC

ksuromax said:


> Received my new BV sneakers, and got my Sloane ready for the work week


 
Love those sneakers, but they don't love my wider foot. I tried sizing up but then they're too long in the toe.


----------



## BPC

@ksuromax 
I thought of you! 
Thinking of going just to see them do it..
http://usa.hermes.com/la-maison-des-carres/hermesmatic-nyc.html


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Looking lovely in this ensemble .  Gosh, you are having such hot weather already?


Since March actually... it started pretty early this year, but thank god it's relatively bearable, plays around 40 deg C, last year we had June at 45-50 deg C all the time...


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> Love those sneakers, but they don't love my wider foot. I tried sizing up but then they're too long in the toe.


We had just discussed this in BV forum 
They are very comfy, basically feel like second skin for me, i have 4 pairs already


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> @ksuromax
> I thought of you!
> Thinking of going just to see them do it..
> http://usa.hermes.com/la-maison-des-carres/hermesmatic-nyc.html


Yup, i saw that  i just wash mine manually, but would love to see others in action!


----------



## BPC

ksuromax said:


> Yup, i saw that  i just wash mine manually, but would love to see others in action!



I  want to see them change the color..
Wonder what happens if they screw it up, and the color is off or blotchy. hmmm..


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> I  want to see them change the color..
> Wonder what happens if they screw it up, and the color is off or blotchy. hmmm..


me too!!!


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> I  want to see them change the color..
> Wonder what happens if they screw it up, and the color is off or blotchy. hmmm..


OMG! I have just noticed your new avatar photo!!! Love these cuties!!  first thought a 'Lady' wore a flowers wreath .... lol


----------



## BPC

ksuromax said:


> OMG! I have just noticed your new avatar photo!!! Love these cuties!!  first thought a 'Lady' wore a flowers wreath .... lol



Thank you. Everyone was changing their avatar and I thought it was time I did too...lol


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> I am literally creeping from one AC to another...  cold beer is the only remedy...


----------



## Kendie26

BPC said:


> Thank you. Everyone was changing their avatar and I thought it was time I did too...lol


"TOTES ADORBS!!!" Totally digging everyone's new avatar!!


----------



## ksuromax

She is here!!!!! 
Mulberry medium Lily in soft buffalo, with silver hw!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> She is here!!!!!
> Mulberry medium Lily in soft buffalo, with silver hw!!



What a lovely bag....and that leather looks delicious!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> She is here!!!!!
> Mulberry medium Lily in soft buffalo, with silver hw!!


Aw YAY!!!! Adore Mulberry & the Lily style is just so sweet. Congrats dear friend!!


----------



## ksuromax

I


jeanstohandbags said:


> What a lovely bag....and that leather looks delicious!





Kendie26 said:


> Aw YAY!!!! Adore Mulberry & the Lily style is just so sweet. Congrats dear friend!!


Thank you, my dear friends! 
Some more shots, i just Looove her silverness and slouchiness!!


----------



## BPC

ksuromax said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, my dear friends!
> Some more shots, i just Looove her silverness and slouchiness!!



Gorgeous bag!  Is she cross-body? And is she light or heavy? I'm thinking the buffalo leather may be heavier?


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> Gorgeous bag!  Is she cross-body? And is she light or heavy? I'm thinking the buffalo leather may be heavier?


yes, she can be worn cross body (that's how i usually wear her oxblood sistah) 
with my very modest 164 cm of height she is hanging a tad too low just on the shoulder
she is not feather-light, but she is not a brick heavy either 
to be honest, i prefer my bag to have some weight to hang down nicely even half filled, thus i might have a bit biased assessment, but she is not too heavy that's for sure. 
I will try to weigh them both when i get back home .... they are in different leathers, so could weigh different .....


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> She is here!!!!!
> Mulberry medium Lily in soft buffalo, with silver hw!!


This is gorgeous -- love this color and the look of this substantial leather.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This is gorgeous -- love this color and the look of this substantial leather.  Congrats and enjoy!


thank you, dearest IM


----------



## mere girl

Soft Lockit PM


----------



## Iamminda

mere girl said:


> Soft Lockit PM


This is so gorgeous!  I would love to find this bag in magnolia (if I only have the purse funds).


----------



## BPC

mere girl said:


> Soft Lockit PM


Gorgeous


----------



## Kendie26

mere girl said:


> Soft Lockit PM


Absolutely Lovely...what a color! Congrats mere girl!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

mere girl said:


> Soft Lockit PM



This is gorgeous.. love the pebbled leather too!  If I were ever going to get an LV it would be this one


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> She is here!!!!!
> Mulberry medium Lily in soft buffalo, with silver hw!!


Beautiful!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you, my dear!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Thank you, my dear!


Mulberry is one of the brands I'd like to have some day...


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Mulberry is one of the brands I'd like to have some day...


I, along w/ dearest @ksuromax  definitely vouch for Mulberry, as i own several. There quality is excellent & I bet you'd be pleased!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Mulberry is one of the brands I'd like to have some day...





Kendie26 said:


> I, along w/ dearest @ksuromax  definitely vouch for Mulberry, as i own several. There quality is excellent & I bet you'd be pleased!


Much, should you need a push, just let us know, we are always there for you, K&K Enable Rangers


----------



## Auvina15

mere girl said:


> Soft Lockit PM


This is stunning!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> She is here!!!!!
> Mulberry medium Lily in soft buffalo, with silver hw!!


Wow it's so classic and beautiful, congrats my dear!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Received my new BV sneakers, and got my Sloane ready for the work week


These are simply stunning and classic!!!! Huge LOVE!!!



ksuromax said:


> Thanks, Love! Here they are together today in action  with Hermes shawl and Bal ME bracelet


Just so perfect on you!!!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> She is here!!!!!
> Mulberry medium Lily in soft buffalo, with silver hw!!



Ksuromax, across forums I can see your preferred bags theme: soft, luscious, buttery leather that smells so good when they just arrived!

And I can resonate very well --- just like muchstuff, I admit guilty of 'looking into Mulberry' because of the leather (saw a tan small bayswater the other day) but have not gotten anything yet...


----------



## Phiomega

mere girl said:


> Soft Lockit PM



Look at the red luscious leather! [emoji7]

For me, this is the bag that marked the 'transformation' of LV to the luxury leather category!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Much, should you need a push, just let us know, we are always there for you, K&K Enable Rangers


That tag team name has a special ring to it!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Ksuromax, across forums I can see your preferred bags theme: soft, luscious, buttery leather that smells so good when they just arrived!
> 
> And I can resonate very well --- just like muchstuff, I admit guilty of 'looking into Mulberry' because of the leather (saw a tan small bayswater the other day) but have not gotten anything yet...


I know, i am like annoying ad, everywhere, everytime.... 
not to scare you off, but note that Mulberry tan/oak is tricky with water, unlike BV, 
in your area (if i remember correctly) it's raining pretty often, you will need to use water repellent, e.g. Collonil on your light coloured Mulberry.


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> These are simply stunning and classic!!!! Huge LOVE!!!
> 
> 
> Just so perfect on you!!!


Thank you, Sweetie


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Much, should you need a push, just let us know, we are always there for you, K&K Enable Rangers


Don't I know it!


----------



## Kendie26

Ok friends this is NOT new ( I'm on a "behaving spree" [emoji23]) but just wanted to share my Coach tote because this color just perks me up. I've done a very RARE thing & have carried her 3 days in a row now so I felt she deserved to be posted [emoji8]She's a few (4-5 I think ) years old.


----------



## BPC

Kendie26 said:


> Ok friends this is NOT new ( I'm on a "behaving spree" [emoji23]) but just wanted to share my Coach tote because this color just perks me up. I've done a very RARE thing & have carried her 3 days in a row now so I felt she deserved to be posted [emoji8]She's a few (4-5 I think ) years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3732277
> View attachment 3732272



Great bag. Love the color for summer.


----------



## BPC

Ok, so I wasn't going to post these here but I absolutely love them.

I bought the black ones directly from SF where the sale is pretty crappy. But no other place that carried them in black at a better price had them in my size. It's always the very small, and large sizes - the left overs that go on final markdown.

I did find the beige ones in my size at Saks though. And after wearing them for the first time this afternoon, I think I may get another pair.  Very comfy and perfect for summer.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Ok friends this is NOT new ( I'm on a "behaving spree" [emoji23]) but just wanted to share my Coach tote because this color just perks me up. I've done a very RARE thing & have carried her 3 days in a row now so I felt she deserved to be posted [emoji8]She's a few (4-5 I think ) years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3732277
> View attachment 3732272


This is so pretty -- the color and the tassels.  Is this the Candace?  I love Coach's Legacy Line.  Your outfit is pretty and your yard is truly beautiful!   Have a great weekend K!


----------



## Iamminda

BPC said:


> Ok, so I wasn't going to post these here but I absolutely love them.
> 
> I bought the black ones directly from SF where the sale is pretty crappy. But no other place that carried them in black at a better price had them in my size. It's always the very small, and large sizes - the left overs that go on final markdown.
> 
> I did find the beige ones in my size at Saks though. And after wearing them for the first time this afternoon, I think I may get another pair.  Very comfy and perfect for summer.
> View attachment 3732395
> View attachment 3732397


I love everything about these shoes -- the pattern, the bow and the style.


----------



## BPC

Iamminda said:


> I love everything about these shoes -- the pattern, the bow and the style.



Thank you, me too.


----------



## muchstuff

BPC said:


> Ok, so I wasn't going to post these here but I absolutely love them.
> 
> I bought the black ones directly from SF where the sale is pretty crappy. But no other place that carried them in black at a better price had them in my size. It's always the very small, and large sizes - the left overs that go on final markdown.
> 
> I did find the beige ones in my size at Saks though. And after wearing them for the first time this afternoon, I think I may get another pair.  Very comfy and perfect for summer.
> View attachment 3732395
> View attachment 3732397


Mod shot?


----------



## BPC

muchstuff said:


> Mod shot?



You want me to take a pic of my fat, wide feet? .. hmm..


----------



## muchstuff

BPC said:


> You want me to take a pic of my fat, wide feet? .. hmm..


Yes ma'am I do.


----------



## BPC

muchstuff said:


> Yes ma'am I do.


Ok, but you asked for it!
Second pic is outside with my Hip and my bulldogs batman leash..lol


----------



## Iamminda

BPC said:


> Ok, but you asked for it!
> Second pic is outside with my Hip and my bulldogs batman leash..lol
> View attachment 3732588
> View attachment 3732589


So pretty!  (I wanted to ask but was a little shy ).   I love the way they look tied around your ankles (sexy).


----------



## BPC

Iamminda said:


> So pretty!  (I wanted to ask but was a little shy ).   I love the way they look tied around your ankles (sexy).



Thank you, appreciate it. But I don't think I'll be doing anymore foot shots ...lol..
They're very comfy. Seriously considering buying another pair in beige with the silver bows.


----------



## muchstuff

BPC said:


> Ok, but you asked for it!
> Second pic is outside with my Hip and my bulldogs batman leash..lol
> View attachment 3732588
> View attachment 3732589


Oh those are cute as hell


----------



## BPC

muchstuff said:


> Oh those are cute as hell



Thank you. They really are cute, and like I said, sooo comfy.


----------



## Iamminda

BPC said:


> Thank you, appreciate it. But I don't think I'll be doing anymore foot shots ...lol..
> They're very comfy. Seriously considering buying another pair in beige with the silver bows.


No can do -- another pair requires another mod shot .


----------



## chowlover2

BPC said:


> Ok, but you asked for it!
> Second pic is outside with my Hip and my bulldogs batman leash..lol
> View attachment 3732588
> View attachment 3732589


They are adorable!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

BPC said:


> Ok, but you asked for it!
> Second pic is outside with my Hip and my bulldogs batman leash..lol
> View attachment 3732588
> View attachment 3732589


Yes yes, Ferragamo, Bal, Chanel yada yada in all their glory, but why are there no Bulldogs in this pic?!  Bulldogs wearing Batman leashes no less 

You look fabulous walking your dogs by the way. The height of my dog walking chic would be not wearing my wellies  

PS. DF are going to send me pictures of the blue Bal City you sent me a link to and I'll be sure to post them here. It's in "Midnight Blue" (which must bee the same as Bleu de Minuit?). I've asked for pics in daylight and a comparison pic with a black City. Exciting!


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> Ok, but you asked for it!
> Second pic is outside with my Hip and my bulldogs batman leash..lol
> View attachment 3732588
> View attachment 3732589


you look lovely!! and very nice SFs, their footwear is so comfy


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Ok friends this is NOT new ( I'm on a "behaving spree" [emoji23]) but just wanted to share my Coach tote because this color just perks me up. I've done a very RARE thing & have carried her 3 days in a row now so I felt she deserved to be posted [emoji8]She's a few (4-5 I think ) years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3732277
> View attachment 3732272


lovely, cheerful summer colour!!!  you should wear her more often!!


----------



## Kendie26

BPC said:


> Ok, so I wasn't going to post these here but I absolutely love them.
> 
> I bought the black ones directly from SF where the sale is pretty crappy. But no other place that carried them in black at a better price had them in my size. It's always the very small, and large sizes - the left overs that go on final markdown.
> 
> I did find the beige ones in my size at Saks though. And after wearing them for the first time this afternoon, I think I may get another pair.  Very comfy and perfect for summer.
> View attachment 3732395
> View attachment 3732397


OMG these are just way too sweet/cute/stylish for words.....Big LOVE on them!!! Need mods please!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> This is so pretty -- the color and the tassels.  Is this the Candace?  I love Coach's Legacy Line.  Your outfit is pretty and your yard is truly beautiful!   Have a great weekend K!





ksuromax said:


> lovely, cheerful summer colour!!!  you should wear her more often!!


Thanks kindly sweet ladies! Yes it's Legacy Candice dear iamminda! Thanks for your kind words dear friends & ha ksuromax, wearing her 3 days in a row is kind of like a record breaker for me so depending on my outfit today MAYBE I'll go for 4 days straight ( & that would definitely set a new record for me!)


----------



## BPC

Iamminda said:


> No can do -- another pair requires another mod shot .


haha.. no way..lol



chowlover2 said:


> They are adorable!


Thank you  



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Yes yes, Ferragamo, Bal, Chanel yada yada in all their glory, but why are there no Bulldogs in this pic?!  Bulldogs wearing Batman leashes no less
> 
> You look fabulous walking your dogs by the way. The height of my dog walking chic would be not wearing my wellies
> 
> PS. DF are going to send me pictures of the blue Bal City you sent me a link to and I'll be sure to post them here. It's in "Midnight Blue" (which must bee the same as Bleu de Minuit?). I've asked for pics in daylight and a comparison pic with a black City. Exciting!


Lol,  thank you. The pups were sitting on the bench next to me. Next time I'll get them in the shot. 
About to comment on your thread.



ksuromax said:


> you look lovely!! and very nice SFs, their footwear is so comfy


Thank you!  


Kendie26 said:


> OMG these are just way too sweet/cute/stylish for words.....Big LOVE on them!!! Need mods please!


Thank you! Mods are further up on this page


----------



## Kendie26

BPC said:


> Ok, but you asked for it!
> Second pic is outside with my Hip and my bulldogs batman leash..lol
> View attachment 3732588
> View attachment 3732589


Super sweet feet!! And I remember seeing your cool Batman leash before! My hub would definitely want 1 of them when we get a dog & guess what, he desperately wants a bulldog as his #1 choice!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> lovely, cheerful summer colour!!!  you should wear her more often!!


Just for you sunshine, I DID bring my coral Coach tote out for 4th day in a row....a true record for me & guess what? That bag is now TOTALLY SICK OF ME!!!! She needs a rest!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Just for you sunshine, I DID bring my coral Coach tote out for 4th day in a row....a true record for me & guess what? That bag is now TOTALLY SICK OF ME!!!! She needs a rest!


----------



## BPC

Kendie26 said:


> Super sweet feet!! And I remember seeing your cool Batman leash before! My hub would definitely want 1 of them when we get a dog & guess what, he desperately wants a bulldog as his #1 choice!


My other bulldog has a superman leash..lol..


----------



## Kendie26

BPC said:


> My other bulldog has a superman leash..lol..


Now my hubs will be REALLY jealous.....both batsman & superman leashes....how awesome!


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> Gorgeous bag!  Is she cross-body? And is she light or heavy? I'm thinking the buffalo leather may be heavier?


Reporting back as promised, buffalo is 100 g lighter, approx 800 g, and oxblood (can't remember the name of leather) is about 900 g
Weighed both with chains, using my kitchen scale, so allow some accuracy +/- 50g
ETA a shot, look how soft and slouchy buffalo is, both are the same size - Medium


----------



## Kendie26

My newest little babe (brooch)...& the addiction continues


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> My newest little babe (brooch)...& the addiction continues


 very Chanel, very You!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> very Chanel, very You!!


Ha! Thank you love! Your emoji always cracks me up! Hope all is wonderful w/ you dearest friend!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Ha! Thank you love! Your emoji always cracks me up! Hope all is wonderful w/ you dearest friend!


 
yup, touch wood, all good  
Hope all is well with you, too


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> yup, touch wood, all good
> Hope all is well with you, too


Yes, same.....trying to "beat the heat" like you


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Yes, same.....trying to "beat the heat" like you


 cold beer? Ice-cream?


----------



## BPC

Kendie26 said:


> My newest little babe (brooch)...& the addiction continues



It's very pretty.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> My newest little babe (brooch)...& the addiction continues


So pretty and elegant!   Yep, K is right -- so very you


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> cold beer? Ice-cream?


Both!! Took hubs out to eat & he had the beer part & I had the better part....vanilla ice cream!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> So pretty and elegant!   Yep, K is right -- so very you





BPC said:


> It's very pretty.


Kind thanks dear Bal pals! It's prettier in person


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Both!! Took hubs out to eat & he had the beer part & I had the better part....vanilla ice cream!


----------



## muchstuff

Not sure if I've posted this one, probably when I bought her last year, but she's finally getting some time out of her dust bag...BV cervo hobo. Terrible resolution on the pic, sorry.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Not sure if I've posted this one, probably when I bought her last year, but she's finally getting some time out of her dust bag...BV cervo hobo. Terrible resolution on the pic, sorry.
> 
> View attachment 3735953


Beautiful!    What color is it?


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful!    What color is it?





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful!    What color is it?


It's waaay prettier than the pic, a very dusty grape. It's called quetsche, which apparently means plum. But muted.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> It's waaay prettier than the pic, a very dusty grape. It's called quetsche, which apparently means plum. But muted.


Sounds so pretty.  I would love to get myself a true purple bag (probably after another black bag, lol)


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Sounds so pretty.  I would love to get myself a true purple bag (probably after another black bag, lol)


This is much more subdued than eggplant, as an example. I sold my eggie because it was just too purple for me to carry, although I could have sat there and stared at it for days.  Maybe if my hair wasn't purple...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> This is much more subdued than eggplant, as an example. I sold my eggie because it was just too purple for me to carry, although I could have sat there and stared at it for days.  Maybe if my hair wasn't purple...


Maybe I should get purple hair instead of a purple bag!


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Maybe I should get purple hair instead of a purple bag!


Go for it!


----------



## ksuromax

i have *RED *hair and i wear red bags, and it's


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Not sure if I've posted this one, probably when I bought her last year, but she's finally getting some time out of her dust bag...BV cervo hobo. Terrible resolution on the pic, sorry.
> 
> View attachment 3735953


Truly beautiful color dear much....totally see you w/ this beauty!


----------



## BPC

muchstuff said:


> Not sure if I've posted this one, probably when I bought her last year, but she's finally getting some time out of her dust bag...BV cervo hobo. Terrible resolution on the pic, sorry.
> 
> View attachment 3735953



Great color. It looks like it would work as a good neutral.


----------



## muchstuff

BPC said:


> Great color. It looks like it would work as a good neutral.


Yeah seems to work with pretty much everything I wear. Surprisingly, works well with khaki and olive green...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I was just thinking of Dextersmom. I hope you are all right and just taking a break from TPF


----------



## ksuromax

Grail. Not Holy, but still.
Hermes silk carre in full size, icy blue colourway Noel au 24 Faubourg


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Grail. Not Holy, but still.
> Hermes silk carre in full size, icy blue colourway Noel au 24 Faubourg


Very pretty.  Definitely a Grail (or mini HG).


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Very pretty.  Definitely a Grail (or mini HG).


I have it in mini, 45 cm
this is full size 90 cm, just in different colourway, HG is in my avatar


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Grail. Not Holy, but still.
> Hermes silk carre in full size, icy blue colourway Noel au 24 Faubourg


Hahaha,  I LOVE that comment!!! It's beautiful & I love your mod! You sure do rock the scarf look perfectly my friend!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Hahaha,  I LOVE that comment!!! It's beautiful & I love your mod! You sure do rock the scarf look perfectly my friend!


Sorry for confusing, but mod shot is of my smaller version, the big one just arrived, no mod shots yet


----------



## BPC

ksuromax said:


> Grail. Not Holy, but still.
> Hermes silk carre in full size, icy blue colourway Noel au 24 Faubourg



Love everything about this scarf. The colors, and the season. It makes me smile. I think I'm gonna check out Hermes scarves around Christmas and see what they have. 
Thank Ksuromax, cause you know, a handbag addiction isn't enough..


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> Love everything about this scarf. The colors, and the season. It makes me smile. I think I'm gonna check out Hermes scarves around Christmas and see what they have.
> Thank Ksuromax, cause you know, a handbag addiction isn't enough..


Thank you! 
There is no any xmas themed scarf design in 2017 collection, but you can find it in secondary market. This particular print was made in 2004 and re-issued in 2006, so they are still available, but prices... my god...  and i reckon closer to the season they will only increase.... 
yeah, tell me about another addiction!


----------



## ksuromax

P.S. wore this one today as a halter top again with matching necklace, not very usual for me to wear such noticeable thing so often, but this one is really fab and want to wear it again and again, eventually ordered one more, exactly the same, just to have a back-up and by rotating 2 help them last longer ...  yes, i know.....


----------



## ksuromax

Chanel On The Road and Miu Miu sandals, bag does not really fit in my super casual look today (have a huge print of Eiffel Tower on my top, french motif anyway) but it's gonna be weekend houler, so i switched a day earlier...


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Chanel On The Road and Miu Miu sandals, bag does not really fit in my super casual look today (have a huge print of Eiffel Tower on my top, french motif anyway) but it's gonna be weekend houler, so i switched a day earlier...


Woot...you KNOW I'm a fan of this one!! And your Miu Miu shoes are awesome


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Woot...you KNOW I'm a fan of this one!! And your Miu Miu shoes are awesome


thank you  
not any more - was standing/walking for 20 mins at school., kids had last day today, so, while i was waiting for them, chatting to other parents, taking pix, glue melted and i lost 2 rubbers from the heels and one big sole fell off, but i found it... gotta take 'em to a cobbler.... #summerinuae


----------



## BPC

ksuromax said:


> thank you
> not any more - was standing/walking for 20 mins at school., kids had last day today, so, while i was waiting for them, chatting to other parents, taking pix, glue melted and i lost 2 rubbers from the heels and one big sole fell off, but i found it... gotta take 'em to a cobbler.... #summerinuae



 Wow. Now that's hot.


----------



## alla.miss

ksuromax said:


> Chanel On The Road and Miu Miu sandals, bag does not really fit in my super casual look today (have a huge print of Eiffel Tower on my top, french motif anyway) but it's gonna be weekend houler, so i switched a day earlier...



Oh you look just nice! Especially with this band on the bag [emoji847]
Hope you didn't get upset about the situation with the shoes. Have a cheerful day there!


----------



## ksuromax

alla.miss said:


> Oh you look just nice! Especially with this band on the bag [emoji847]
> Hope you didn't get upset about the situation with the shoes. Have a cheerful day there!


Yup, thanks  proud of my Gramps all year round 
I didn't, in the end of the day it's only a pair of footwear  just was annoying to walk funny coz i was trying not to damage the wood on the wedges at the stones and rocks


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Chanel On The Road and Miu Miu sandals, bag does not really fit in my super casual look today (have a huge print of Eiffel Tower on my top, french motif anyway) but it's gonna be weekend houler, so i switched a day earlier...


I zoned in on the arm candy right away.  Then The bag -- I really like it a lot, not sure if I have seen it. I think if I were to get a C, it would have to be something similar (I think a WOC or reissue or flap is just not practical for me).  Just googled On the Road, might be a tad big on me since I am a shortie.   But I sure like it on you a lot.   I can't believe it is so hot where you are that your sandals melted in the sole/rubber.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I zoned in on the arm candy right away.  Then The bag -- I really like it a lot, not sure if I have seen it. I think if I were to get a C, it would have to be something similar (I think a WOC or reissue or flap is just not practical for me).  Just googled On the Road, might be a tad big on me since I am a shortie.   But I sure like it on you a lot.   I can't believe it is so hot where you are that your sandals melted in the sole/rubber.


They are smaller as well, mine is biggest, not carrying it a lot, but this coming weekend will be busy and i will need a big bag, so she is out for a spin  
Lol will post a photo of the car's Temp indication


----------



## BPC

ksuromax said:


> They are smaller as well, mine is biggest, not carrying it a lot, but this coming weekend will be busy and i will need a big bag, so she is out for a spin
> Lol will post a photo of the car's Temp indication



My husband sometimes flies to Dubai on business. He said I would love it and was debating vacationing there. But after what just happened to your shoe, I don't think I'd handle the heat well. It's bad enough here when it's in the 90's with the worst humidity- anything hotter and I'd melt.


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> My husband sometimes flies to Dubai on business. He said I would love it and was debating vacationing there. But after what just happened to your shoe, I don't think I'd handle the heat well. It's bad enough here when it's in the 90's with the worst humidity- anything hotter and I'd melt.


It's fab from November onwards, mild +25...30, nice weather and lots of xmas and seasonal decorations


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> thank you
> not any more - was standing/walking for 20 mins at school., kids had last day today, so, while i was waiting for them, chatting to other parents, taking pix, glue melted and i lost 2 rubbers from the heels and one big sole fell off, but i found it... gotta take 'em to a cobbler.... #summerinuae


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Chanel On The Road and Miu Miu sandals, bag does not really fit in my super casual look today (have a huge print of Eiffel Tower on my top, french motif anyway) but it's gonna be weekend houler, so i switched a day earlier...


I actually think it works just fine with jeans...


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> thank you
> not any more - was standing/walking for 20 mins at school., kids had last day today, so, while i was waiting for them, chatting to other parents, taking pix, glue melted and i lost 2 rubbers from the heels and one big sole fell off, but i found it... gotta take 'em to a cobbler.... #summerinuae


Holy cookies, that's hot! And I was getting ready mentally for the 30 degree Celsius heading our way this weekend


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I actually think it works just fine with jeans...


thank you 



muchstuff said:


> Holy cookies, that's hot! And I was getting ready mentally for the 30 degree Celsius heading our way this weekend


----------



## ksuromax

Same Chanel tote and risk-free cheap sandals  
I love silver hw, it makes it so easy to wear her casually and dressed down


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Same Chanel tote and risk-free cheap sandals
> I love silver hw, it makes it so easy to wear her casually and dressed down


Wow you rock, girly!!! Love your tote, beautiful and very practical. Not sure if I'd seen your wearing it before.... I couldn't really keep track of this thread lately, have been so busy with kiddos ending of school year


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Wow you rock, girly!!! Love your tote, beautiful and very practical. Not sure if I'd seen your wearing it before.... I couldn't really keep track of this thread lately, have been so busy with kiddos ending of school year


thank you  
she is a tad too big for daily use, thus not too often out
she is a perfect weekend/short travel bag
ours just finished yesterday, thank god it's over....  last 2 weeks were complete waste of time...


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> thank you
> she is a tad too big for daily use, thus not too often out
> she is a perfect weekend/short travel bag
> ours just finished yesterday, thank god it's over....  last 2 weeks were complete waste of time...


It looks great on you, I really like it! A classic style, also very chic and carefree( I guess!? Washed caviar?) 
Looks like it will be a very busy summer for us, gonna be traveling alot....


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> It looks great on you, I really like it! A classic style, also very chic and carefree( I guess!? Washed caviar?)
> Looks like it will be a very busy summer for us, gonna be traveling alot....


it's glazed calf 
will by pretty busy for us as well...


----------



## solitudelove

ksuromax said:


> Same Chanel tote and risk-free cheap sandals
> I love silver hw, it makes it so easy to wear her casually and dressed down


I like this tote!! Is it a new design? I don't remember seeing it in the stores.


----------



## BPC

ksuromax said:


> Same Chanel tote and risk-free cheap sandals
> I love silver hw, it makes it so easy to wear her casually and dressed down


 
Lookin' good


----------



## ksuromax

solitudelove said:


> I like this tote!! Is it a new design? I don't remember seeing it in the stores.


thank you
not really, not vintage, but not new either, it is from 2010



BPC said:


> Lookin' good


thank you


----------



## solitudelove

ksuromax said:


> thank you
> not really, not vintage, but not new either, it is from 2010
> 
> 
> thank you


Oh okay. Thanks!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Same Chanel tote and risk-free cheap sandals
> I love silver hw, it makes it so easy to wear her casually and dressed down


I like this look a lot!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Same Chanel tote and risk-free cheap sandals
> I love silver hw, it makes it so easy to wear her casually and dressed down


Looking FABULOUS, dear sexy pretty mama!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Same Chanel tote and risk-free cheap sandals
> I love silver hw, it makes it so easy to wear her casually and dressed down


If/when I get a Chanel this will be the style I want...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> If/when I get a Chanel this will be the style I want...


This particular model is hard to come by, but she is damn great!! Roomy, comfy, secure, what else can one ask for???  
I am not a CC girl, but this one is very special, and it's not typical Chanel, thus she is in my stable!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> This particular model is hard to come by, but she is damn great!! Roomy, comfy, secure, what else can one ask for???
> I am not a CC girl, but this one is very special, and it's not typical Chanel, thus she is in my stable!


Probably a good thing she's not easily available, as I'm broke at the moment ...


----------



## muchstuff

Still carrying my BV cervo hobo in quetsche...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Still carrying my BV cervo hobo in quetsche...
> 
> View attachment 3741805


Still loving this gorgeous hobo


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Still carrying my BV cervo hobo in quetsche...
> 
> View attachment 3741805


same with me - once i start, i can't put it back, only swapping between the colours


----------



## ksuromax

My Chanel On The Road is on the way to have some fun!


----------



## BPC

muchstuff said:


> Still carrying my BV cervo hobo in quetsche...
> 
> View attachment 3741805


I've mentioned it before, but I really love this color.


----------



## BPC

ksuromax said:


> My Chanel On The Road is on the way to have some fun!



LOL.. Awesome - Chanel and Legoland.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> My Chanel On The Road is on the way to have some fun!


Gorgeous!   I remember going to Legoland when DD was younger -- the good old days.  Have fun!


----------



## muchstuff

BPC said:


> I've mentioned it before, but I really love this color.


Thanks, it goes with pretty much everything.


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> LOL.. Awesome - Chanel and Legoland.


Yup. And she got a new charm from there  will post later


----------



## Scandibabe

ksuromax said:


> Chanel On The Road and Miu Miu sandals, bag does not really fit in my super casual look today (have a huge print of Eiffel Tower on my top, french motif anyway) but it's gonna be weekend houler, so i switched a day earlier...



I love you small tie on your bag, I am proud that you are carrying this. I will do that also! What a wonderful idea [emoji3]
Sincerely, Elena


----------



## dexter123

Here goes!


----------



## muchstuff

dexter123 said:


> Here goes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742684
> View attachment 3742685
> View attachment 3742686
> View attachment 3742687


I need something like this!


----------



## Iamminda

dexter123 said:


> Here goes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742684
> View attachment 3742685
> View attachment 3742686
> View attachment 3742687


Congrats on these two cuties.  Is the yellow a new color?  I would love to get a multicartes (and a round coin purse, Elizabeth pencil pouch, etc,  am bit of an LV SLG addict) but I don't have any use for it that I can come up with so far (lol).


----------



## DutchGirl007

OK.... it was love at first sight!! [emoji177]


----------



## dexter123

Louis Vuitton...[emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

DutchGirl007 said:


> OK.... it was love at first sight!! [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742957


Beautiful--I can see why it was love at first sight.   Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

dexter123 said:


> Louis Vuitton...[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744129


Love this Jersey Girl!   Love the DE/pink color combo.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## alla.miss

So I received my ATP atelier sandals and can't be happier! They are so beautiful and comfy and stylish, while minimalistic and match truly everything!
Been craving them since the beginning of the season and managed to snatch them during sale. Just in time for summer start (yeah summer was wondering somewhere else..)
Thinking about buying same model with heel


----------



## Iamminda

alla.miss said:


> So I received my ATP atelier sandals and can't be happier! They are so beautiful and comfy and stylish, while minimalistic and match truly everything!
> Been craving them since the beginning of the season and managed to snatch them during sale. Just in time for summer start (yeah summer was wondering somewhere else..)
> Thinking about buying same model with heel
> 
> View attachment 3744576


Love the way they look. Very cool indeed. would be interested in seeing the version with heel.  Enjoy!


----------



## Kendie26

Her 1st trip out this weekend so i couldn't resist posting her everywhere (sorry!)


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Her 1st trip out this weekend so i couldn't resist posting her everywhere (sorry!)


Stunning!!!! 
such a lovely shade!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Stunning!!!!
> such a lovely shade!!!


Merci dear mama! It's 1 of my fave colors for sure


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Her 1st trip out this weekend so i couldn't resist posting her everywhere (sorry!)


Wow, you gorgeous girl!  All decked out and looking lovely!  Hope it was a great weekend.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Her 1st trip out this weekend so i couldn't resist posting her everywhere (sorry!)


So classy and beautiful! Yes, you and your bag both


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Wow, you gorgeous girl!  All decked out and looking lovely!  Hope it was a great weekend.





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> So classy and beautiful! Yes, you and your bag both


Dear Thanks to both of you big Sweethearts


----------



## ksuromax

medium Veneta in Armatura


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> medium Veneta in Armatura


Beautiful! LOVE your dress...that color& this BV is def 1 of my top fave's of yours!


----------



## alla.miss

Iamminda said:


> Love the way they look. Very cool indeed. would be interested in seeing the version with heel.  Enjoy!


Thanks dear! Still debating if I should get these with heel, as summer in my region is about 2 months per year maximum, and still hasn't started. he-he sounds like I'm living in northern pole region and not in european part of Russia


----------



## alla.miss

ksuromax said:


> medium Veneta in Armatura


such a lovely simple, yet stylish ensemble


----------



## alla.miss

Kendie26 said:


> Her 1st trip out this weekend so i couldn't resist posting her everywhere (sorry!)


Keep posting this beauty everywhere! we def need more and more eye candy


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Beautiful! LOVE your dress...that color& this BV is def 1 of my top fave's of yours!





alla.miss said:


> such a lovely simple, yet stylish ensemble


thank you dearly


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> medium Veneta in Armatura


Beautifully put together k! Love cerise pink.


----------



## BPC

Kendie26 said:


> Her 1st trip out this weekend so i couldn't resist posting her everywhere (sorry!)


Very pretty, Kendie!!


----------



## BPC

ksuromax said:


> medium Veneta in Armatura



Great look, very summery.


----------



## Kendie26

dexter123 said:


> Louis Vuitton...[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744129


That pink sure does add some sweet "flava flave" to your pretty new bag!! Congrats!


----------



## Kendie26

alla.miss said:


> So I received my ATP atelier sandals and can't be happier! They are so beautiful and comfy and stylish, while minimalistic and match truly everything!
> Been craving them since the beginning of the season and managed to snatch them during sale. Just in time for summer start (yeah summer was wondering somewhere else..)
> Thinking about buying same model with heel
> 
> View attachment 3744576


Sexy! I think they'd be awesome in a heel too!!


----------



## Kendie26

alla.miss said:


> Keep posting this beauty everywhere! we def need more and more eye candy





BPC said:


> Very pretty, Kendie!!


Appreciate your kind sentiments lovelies! Thank you


----------



## BPC

@Kendie26 
You inspired me to use my Coach yesterday (and today). 
I wish I had bought it in more colors before it was discontinued.


----------



## Iamminda

BPC said:


> @Kendie26
> You inspired me to use my Coach yesterday (and today).
> I wish I had bought it in more colors before it was discontinued.
> View attachment 3745728


Beautiful!  Daily bag?


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> medium Veneta in Armatura


Love this whole ensemble!  You are always so well coordinated


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Love this whole ensemble!  You are always so well coordinated


 
Thank you


----------



## Kendie26

BPC said:


> @Kendie26
> You inspired me to use my Coach yesterday (and today).
> I wish I had bought it in more colors before it was discontinued.
> View attachment 3745728


Yay girl Yay! I love it!!! Such a sleek, modern yet classic shape! Great choice!


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> @Kendie26
> You inspired me to use my Coach yesterday (and today).
> I wish I had bought it in more colors before it was discontinued.
> View attachment 3745728


Very nice leather  how big is it?


----------



## muchstuff

Lov


ksuromax said:


> medium Veneta in Armatura


Love that colour!


----------



## BPC

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful!  Daily bag?


Thank you. 
Yes, it's the Bleecker Daily. Wish I had got it in cornflower Blue as well. Bummed they're discontinued. 


Kendie26 said:


> Yay girl Yay! I love it!!! Such a sleek, modern yet classic shape! Great choice!


Thank you. Can you tell I have a thing for unstructured leather bags that fall over themselves? lol


ksuromax said:


> Very nice leather  how big is it?


Yeah, the leather's pretty good for the price point. I have no complaints. 
It's about 14.5"L x 11"H.


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry Lily, AMcQ in the backup and Balenciaga espadrilles


----------



## alla.miss

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Lily, AMcQ in the backup and Balenciaga espadrilles



Awww you rock today, K! [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Lily, AMcQ in the backup and Balenciaga espadrilles



Wow, looking fabulous!


----------



## BPC

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Lily, AMcQ in the backup and Balenciaga espadrilles



very rocker chick- you look great.


----------



## ksuromax

alla.miss said:


> Awww you rock today, K! [emoji1][emoji1]





jeanstohandbags said:


> Wow, looking fabulous!





BPC said:


> very rocker chick- you look great.


Thank you, girls


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Lily, AMcQ in the backup and Balenciaga espadrilles


I really adore this whole look, a cooler tone in summer.....So lovely!!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Lily, AMcQ in the backup and Balenciaga espadrilles


Fantastic look!   Cool beyond words!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> I really adore this whole look, a cooler tone in summer.....So lovely!!!





Iamminda said:


> Fantastic look!   Cool beyond words!


thank you, dolls!


----------



## Kendie26

Picked up this little babe today....chanel camellia brooch. I never thought I'd find one as they can be hard to get but there she was & the rest is history!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Picked up this little babe today....chanel camellia brooch. I never thought I'd find one as they can be hard to get but there she was & the rest is history!


Congrats on this gorgeous brooch!  I love the look of the camellia.  You are so lucky to find it (you must have special Chanel luck).  And you always wear your brooches so well (I wouldn't know where to pin it and what top it would look go on).  Enjoy this little beauty!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Picked up this little babe today....chanel camellia brooch. I never thought I'd find one as they can be hard to get but there she was & the rest is history!


Very nice and feminine accessory, great find!! Congrats!!


----------



## ksuromax

wearing my large Veneta today with a new DIY snowflakes charm


----------



## ksuromax

but i made this charm yesterday for....


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this gorgeous brooch!  I love the look of the camellia.  You are so lucky to find it (you must have special Chanel luck).  And you always wear your brooches so well (I wouldn't know where to pin it and what top it would look go on).  Enjoy this little beauty!





ksuromax said:


> Very nice and feminine accessory, great find!! Congrats!!


Thank you both dear Lovelies! i do love chanels camellias...so feminine indeed. Iamminda dear, there's practically zero talent needed to putting on a brooch my LoveBug! Wear it wherever your heart desires or you think it looks good...plus people get creative with them in putting on hats, totes, belts, etc.
Ksuromax~woot! You look lovely today w/ that BV but i can only imagine what is in that big box!!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

ksuromax said:


> but i made this charm yesterday for....


Very cool charm, it fits the bag perfectly !!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> wearing my large Veneta today with a new DIY snowflakes charm



Love everything here, the snowflakes are totally adorable! 
ps:  Love the colour of your BV too!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Kendie26 said:


> Picked up this little babe today....chanel camellia brooch. I never thought I'd find one as they can be hard to get but there she was & the rest is history!



This is sooo pretty!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Ksuromax~woot! You look lovely today w/ that BV but i can only imagine what is in that big box!!!


Thank you  
Any guesses??


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Thank you
> Any guesses??


Haaaa, lets start w/ BV?!


----------



## Kendie26

jeanstohandbags said:


> This is sooo pretty!


Thanks so much jeanstohandbags!! You are always so kind


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Haaaa, lets start w/ BV?!


You know me too well!!!   
It's my second Cabat, #101 out of 300 made, rare and very unique, medium Peltro Cabat


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> You know me too well!!!
> It's my second Cabat, #101 out of 300 made, rare and very unique, medium Peltro Cabat


WOOHOO!! You got another in this tote style!! It'll be a new companion for your red cabat! I totally love this color. How are you liking the style? Is the interior totally open or are there any slip & or zip pockets?


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> WOOHOO!! You got another in this tote style!! It'll be a new companion for your red cabat! I totally love this color. How are you liking the style? Is the interior totally open or are there any slip & or zip pockets?


there's a pouch on a string, it's up to you whether you keep it tied, or loose, like any other pouch 
the style CABAT was made to resemble a shopping basket, thus it's open and has no magnets, strings, pockets, or anything else. 
It's a tote great for traveling, you put a jacket/shawl on top and kinda cover your belongings but still have easy and quick access to your stuff. 
For me living in the safe environment, safety is not a concern, thus i lug my regular stuff sorted by pochettes and pouches and some loose as i normally do in any other bag, but indeed, it's very easy for carrying along magazines, A4 files/papers, small grocery shopping and whatever else you might need to get on board


----------



## alla.miss

ksuromax said:


> You know me too well!!!
> It's my second Cabat, #101 out of 300 made, rare and very unique, medium Peltro Cabat



Oh!! It is beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Iamminda

Another lovely BV hobo -- I love your outfit (casually stylish).  I like the snowflakes charm.



ksuromax said:


> wearing my large Veneta today with a new DIY snowflakes charm



Congrats on your second Cabat.  This color is so pretty and unique -- I love it.  Is it a silverish grey?  I want to see more pictures when you get a chance.  This seems like a perfect bag for your active lifestyle.  Enjoy!  



ksuromax said:


> You know me too well!!!
> It's my second Cabat, #101 out of 300 made, rare and very unique, medium Peltro Cabat


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Another lovely BV hobo -- I love your outfit (casually stylish).  I like the snowflakes charm.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your second Cabat.  This color is so pretty and unique -- I love it.  Is it a silverish grey?  I want to see more pictures when you get a chance.  This seems like a perfect bag for your active lifestyle.  Enjoy!


Thank you 
i made this charm yesterday for this Cabat particularly
it's greyish Silver, it has nice shimmer and thanks to its uneven metallic finish, perfectly hides any signs of wear!
Tho, i must say she is in terrific shape! Hardly used and still has a protecting film on the silver plate!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> You know me too well!!!
> It's my second Cabat, #101 out of 300 made, rare and very unique, medium Peltro Cabat



What a lovely bag, that colour is gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> What a lovely bag, that colour is gorgeous!


Thank you dearly


----------



## ksuromax

In action today!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> In action today!!



I can't get past the colour of this bag, the more I see of it, the more beautiful it looks!  Love it paired with black & that gorgeous scarf!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> I can't get past the colour of this bag, the more I see of it, the more beautiful it looks!  Love it paired with black & that gorgeous scarf!


i am loving it more and more


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> In action today!!


You look beautiful my dear pretty friend! Love it all!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> You look beautiful my dear pretty friend! Love it all!


thank you, sweetie


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> In action today!!


Spectacular, k! 

Please don't be offended,but did you shrink a bit? There's just something different about you


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> In action today!!


This looks even more stunning on you in this pic.  This color is out of this world.  Speaking of out of this world color, your beautiful hair looks even more beautiful than ever.


----------



## ksuromax

Peltro Cabat for the day
Medium black Lily for the night


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Très très lovely, ksuromax!


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Très très lovely, ksuromax!


Merci bien, cherie


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Peltro Cabat for the day
> Medium black Lily for the night


Love both K.


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Peltro Cabat for the day
> Medium black Lily for the night


Oooooo I LOVE your blouse!!!! Sexy, sweet & feminine...& you know i adore your Mulbs!


----------



## muchstuff

Not a new purchase but she hasn't been out in awhile...BV cervo smooshy deliciousness.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Not a new purchase but she hasn't been out in awhile...BV cervo smooshy deliciousness.
> 
> View attachment 3756646


This is beautiful!  I completely forgot about this one.  Right now, I only remember your trio of RT beauties.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> This is beautiful!  I completely forgot about this one.  Right now, I only remember your trio of RT beauties.


Thanks... I have to say that the BV cervo leather (for me anyway) easily rivals my fave Bals, although the feel is totally different. My only (minor) complaint is that the suede interior kind of sticks to certain (other suede-like) smalls you might put inside. But I can live with that .


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> In action today!!


You nailed it!!! Totally love everything, ksuromax. I really like the metallic sheen of it, so beautiful!!! Hope you've enjoyed the summer!!!


----------



## Auvina15

muchstuff said:


> Not a new purchase but she hasn't been out in awhile...BV cervo smooshy deliciousness.
> 
> View attachment 3756646


Love it, such a beautiful pop but neutral color.....And the leather is just heavenly!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Just got this bangle to pair it with my lovely scarf


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Just got this bangle to pair it with my lovely scarf


Pretty!! Do we dare now give you another nickname of "H Queeen/H accessory queen"(not sure if you are into H bags as well)


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Pretty!! Do we dare now give you another nickname of "H Queeen/H accessory queen"(not sure if you are into H bags as well)


thank god i am not, H bags are totally not up to my taste, (wallet is  )
but scarf wise (bangles and other cuffs not as much) - totally yes, i am free falling into a rabbit hole... i've amassed like 20-21 scarves (small, big, silk and shawls) and that's only H, not mentioning my other acquisitions... i am hooked by this easy tiny tool of instant change of the outfit, and how well you can put the whole look together just by adding a right amount of bright cloth!


----------



## ksuromax

Wearing (still!!!) BV Cabat 
Back-up gang: BV bracelet, 2 necklaces, Bal gris alum triple tour bracelet and H 50 year old scarf.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Just got this bangle to pair it with my lovely scarf


Congrats on the bangle -- it goes well with your scarf.   Happy to see you are enjoying your beautiful Cabat -- such a gorgeous color.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on the bangle -- it goes well with your scarf.   Happy to see you are enjoying your beautiful Cabat -- such a gorgeous color.


Thank you, my dear! 
i totally am!!!  i was going through the mall today i a guy passed me by and he was carrying a Crystal Cabat, (BV made one year a limited version of Cabat but in PVC), it looked good on him, but that side look that he was following my baby.... oh, my.....


----------



## ksuromax

Bumping it up... 
@SomethingGoodCanWork you'll like it!
Got a new T today, Be quick, or be dead!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Bumping it up...
> @SomethingGoodCanWork you'll like it!
> Got a new T today, Be quick, or be dead!


I don't know why I don't get notifications on some updates? Almost missed this magnificently glorious tee  which will go beautifully with many of your bags.

I saw Iron Maiden some 7-8 years ago and they were still good then.


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I don't know why I don't get notifications on some updates? Almost missed this magnificently glorious tee  which will go beautifully with many of your bags.
> 
> I saw Iron Maiden some 7-8 years ago and they were still good then.


Me neither, find them occasionally only if i scroll through the whole thread 
I haven't seen them, but some of their songs are timeless classic, well worth getting a tee


----------



## ksuromax

BV small shoulder bag in cervo with my new-to-me HG Hermes scarf, still the same Balenciaga sandals tho...


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> BV small shoulder bag in cervo with my new-to-me HG Hermes scarf, still the same Balenciaga sandals tho...


Wow, I love this bag!!! The leather looks so gorgeous and your scarf is absolutely a piece of art!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Wow, I love this bag!!! The leather looks so gorgeous and your scarf is absolutely a piece of art!!!


thanks, Darlin'


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV small shoulder bag in cervo with my new-to-me HG Hermes scarf, still the same Balenciaga sandals tho...


I love this bag too -- what a rich red.  It looks great with your outfit.


----------



## ksuromax

I still think this gem deserves a proper post, tho i wore it today and posted in action already 
I scored an Hermes scarf from my year of birth, designed by my 2 most fav artists and inspired by my fav book, it's brand new in original box (hard to believe, but yes, it is!) And the colourway is working perfectly well for my skin tone!
Les Trois Mousquetaires by Ledoux and Rybaltchenko Sr from 1980


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> I still think this gem deserves a proper post, tho i wore it today and posted in action already
> I scored an Hermes scarf from my year of birth, designed by my 2 most fav artists and inspired by my fav book, it's brand new in original box (hard to believe, but yes, it is!) And the colourway is working perfectly well for my skin tone!
> Les Trois Mousquetaires by Ledoux and Rybaltchenko Sr from 1980


Yep, this beauty deserves a proper reveal.  You are lucky to find a brand new one so many years later.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Yep, this beauty deserves a proper reveal.  You are lucky to find a brand new one so many years later.


I was ready for 'like new', you know what i mean, but indeed, it's crispy new, even smells the same as the one i bought in the boutique last week!!! I was pleasantly surprised!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> I still think this gem deserves a proper post, tho i wore it today and posted in action already
> I scored an Hermes scarf from my year of birth, designed by my 2 most fav artists and inspired by my fav book, it's brand new in original box (hard to believe, but yes, it is!) And the colourway is working perfectly well for my skin tone!
> Les Trois Mousquetaires by Ledoux and Rybaltchenko Sr from 1980


Wonderful, ksuromax. Both the scarf and the story of why you have bought it. It's a bit miraculous how you managed to find it and in this excellent condition. I'm very happy for you


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> I still think this gem deserves a proper post, tho i wore it today and posted in action already
> I scored an Hermes scarf from my year of birth, designed by my 2 most fav artists and inspired by my fav book, it's brand new in original box (hard to believe, but yes, it is!) And the colourway is working perfectly well for my skin tone!
> Les Trois Mousquetaires by Ledoux and Rybaltchenko Sr from 1980


Forgot to add I too was and am still fascinated by these drawings. I think I even have some art work from school where I tried to recreate the atmosphere from illustrations from The Three Musketeers. 
And is there anything that Hèrmes hasn't made into a scarf pattern?!


----------



## chowlover2

ksuromax said:


> I still think this gem deserves a proper post, tho i wore it today and posted in action already
> I scored an Hermes scarf from my year of birth, designed by my 2 most fav artists and inspired by my fav book, it's brand new in original box (hard to believe, but yes, it is!) And the colourway is working perfectly well for my skin tone!
> Les Trois Mousquetaires by Ledoux and Rybaltchenko Sr from 1980


That is exquisite, what a find!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> I still think this gem deserves a proper post, tho i wore it today and posted in action already
> I scored an Hermes scarf from my year of birth, designed by my 2 most fav artists and inspired by my fav book, it's brand new in original box (hard to believe, but yes, it is!) And the colourway is working perfectly well for my skin tone!
> Les Trois Mousquetaires by Ledoux and Rybaltchenko Sr from 1980


Congrats my dear! How cool to be from your birth year! The detail work is amazing. Gosh, there's so much to learn about all of these Hermes scarves..i see why you are such an ardent fan of them! Congrats!


----------



## Kendie26

Sharing my dear little cc posts from current 17B season...they have a slight concave (rounded/dimensional vs flat) to them which I love.  Excited to wear them tomorrow. Thanks for letting me share my continual chanel lust


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> I still think this gem deserves a proper post, tho i wore it today and posted in action already
> I scored an Hermes scarf from my year of birth, designed by my 2 most fav artists and inspired by my fav book, it's brand new in original box (hard to believe, but yes, it is!) And the colourway is working perfectly well for my skin tone!
> Les Trois Mousquetaires by Ledoux and Rybaltchenko Sr from 1980


Amazing Ksuromax, congrats!


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Sharing my dear little cc posts from current 17B season...they have a slight concave (rounded/dimensional vs flat) to them which I love.  Excited to wear them tomorrow. Thanks for letting me share my continual chanel lust


Love those...


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Sharing my dear little cc posts from current 17B season...they have a slight concave (rounded/dimensional vs flat) to them which I love.  Excited to wear them tomorrow. Thanks for letting me share my continual chanel lust


Wow, these are gorgeous K.  Love the concave shape.  Can't wait to see more pics maybe tomorrow.   Btw, I refrained from making a comment about the last word of your post (lol).


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Forgot to add I too was and am still fascinated by these drawings. I think I even have some art work from school where I tried to recreate the atmosphere from illustrations from The Three Musketeers.
> And is there anything that Hèrmes hasn't made into a scarf pattern?!


No!  they have done all sorts of drawings and patterns! Including UFO!


----------



## ksuromax

chowlover2 said:


> That is exquisite, what a find!





Kendie26 said:


> Congrats my dear! How cool to be from your birth year! The detail work is amazing. Gosh, there's so much to learn about all of these Hermes scarves..i see why you are such an ardent fan of them! Congrats!





muchstuff said:


> Amazing Ksuromax, congrats!


thank you all!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Sharing my dear little cc posts from current 17B season...they have a slight concave (rounded/dimensional vs flat) to them which I love.  Excited to wear them tomorrow. Thanks for letting me share my continual chanel lust


Kendie, you are reading my mind, just recently when i saw your post of one of your brooches i thought why you only have brooches and never earrings, or necklaces?... glad to see you are expanding your collection! They are very beautiful and very easy to wear, congrats on your first (?) pair, and surely not the last!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Kendie26 said:


> Sharing my dear little cc posts from current 17B season...they have a slight concave (rounded/dimensional vs flat) to them which I love.  Excited to wear them tomorrow. Thanks for letting me share my continual chanel lust



 Beautiful ! 
Actually I'm not a fan of logos , but Chanel is an exceptional case for me .I'm mad on the wonderfully designed CC


----------



## ksuromax

Same BV cervo bag with another H grail scarf today... so what that it's +45 outside?? Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!...


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Love those...





Iamminda said:


> Wow, these are gorgeous K.  Love the concave shape.  Can't wait to see more pics maybe tomorrow.   Btw, I refrained from making a comment about the last word of your post (lol).





ksuromax said:


> Kendie, you are reading my mind, just recently when i saw your post of one of your brooches i thought why you only have brooches and never earrings, or necklaces?... glad to see you are expanding your collection! They are very beautiful and very easy to wear, congrats on your first (?) pair, and surely not the last!!





Pollie-Jean said:


> Beautiful !
> Actually I'm not a fan of logos , but Chanel is an exceptional case for me .I'm mad on the wonderfully designed CC


Kind thanks to all of you sweet friends!
Haha @Iamminda , i guess i shouldn't say that word-?! Haha to you too @ksuromax ....i do have other earrings & a bangle, it's just that with the chanel brand many of us have a "special thing" for brooches. I agree w/ you @Pollie-Jean ...I'm not a logo lover at all but there's something cool/chic about the cc!  Thanks again Lovelies!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Same BV cervo bag with another H grail scarf today... so what that it's +45 outside?? Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!...


This bag is so gorgeous--it matches your beautiful hair.   This scarf of yours may be a favorite  (top 3 for sure and that says a lot since you have so many pretty ones!!)


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This bag is so gorgeous--it matches your beautiful hair.   This scarf of yours may be a favorite  (top 3 for sure and that says a lot since you have so many pretty ones!!)


Thank you, Hun!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Same BV cervo bag with another H grail scarf today... so what that it's +45 outside?? Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!...


Oh so pretty...I think I'm even more drawn to the Hermes pastels like this one...so feminine & pretty like you!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Oh so pretty...I think I'm even more drawn to the Hermes pastels like this one...so feminine & pretty like you!


It's a dangerous slope...


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> It's a dangerous slope...


No doubt my friend, NO doubt! As i/we/many of us easily understand!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> No doubt my friend, NO doubt! As i/we/many of us easily understand!


Luckily i am a fan of old school and classic prints, most of which were created ages ago and i have collected all i really wanted. Now i can relax and just enjoy my collection, occasionally, possibly, adding one item to it if anything from the new season attracts my attention... What pattern/theme would you like to have?


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Luckily i am a fan of old school and classic prints, most of which were created ages ago and i have collected all i really wanted. Now i can relax and just enjoy my collection, occasionally, possibly, adding one item to it if anything from the new season attracts my attention... What pattern/theme would you like to have?


Good for you to enjoy those you have...it's an amazing collection!  I really only wear oblong scarves. I'm not good at tying them & putting them on like you so I can't do squares. Maybe someday I'll try 1-2 for twilly purposes on handles.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Good for you to enjoy those you have...it's an amazing collection!  I really only wear oblong scarves. I'm not good at tying them & putting them on like you so I can't do squares. Maybe someday I'll try 1-2 for twilly purposes on handles.


Thank you, sweet Lady!  
i never wore squares before either... i just fell in love with the prints and colours and got the scarves  once you have it, you need to play a bit and try a few ways of ties and knots, it's easy


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Luckily i am a fan of old school and classic prints, most of which were created ages ago and i have collected all i really wanted. Now i can relax and just enjoy my collection, occasionally, possibly, adding one item to it if anything from the new season attracts my attention... What pattern/theme would you like to have?


Are you sure there isn't another winter themed one you're looking for?  (And no, I haven't found it yet but am keeping an eye open!)


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Are you sure there isn't another winter themed one you're looking for?  (And no, I haven't found it yet but am keeping an eye open!)


  i have 3 big, full size ones, and 1 small, 'nuff


----------



## Pollie-Jean

You never can tell ....  ... my little grenade


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Same BV cervo bag with another H grail scarf today... so what that it's +45 outside?? Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!...



Loving the colour pf this BV, and I agree it goes just perfectly with your hair, and that scarf is TDF!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Loving the colour pf this BV, and I agree it goes just perfectly with your hair, and that scarf is TDF!


Thank you


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Same BV cervo bag with another H grail scarf today... so what that it's +45 outside?? Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!...





ksuromax said:


> Same BV cervo bag with another H grail scarf today... so what that it's +45 outside?? Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!...


I adore this whole look!!! Indeed, you are such a queen of scarves and BVs!!!! Your collection is HUGE honestly I can't remember all of them!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Sharing my dear little cc posts from current 17B season...they have a slight concave (rounded/dimensional vs flat) to them which I love.  Excited to wear them tomorrow. Thanks for letting me share my continual chanel lust


Love love these little cuties!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Love love these little cuties!!!


Thank you sweetness...i always love your enthusiasm!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> I adore this whole look!!! Indeed, you are such a queen of scarves and BVs!!!! Your collection is HUGE honestly I can't remember all of them!!!


   
Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Pillow is enjoying the view...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> BV Pillow is enjoying the view...


Hey! Welcome back! Or are you still vacationing?


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Pillow is enjoying the view...


Gorgeous bag and gorgeous view!  Hope you are enjoying your vaca


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV Pillow is enjoying the view...


Beautiful everything! Hope you are having an amazing time dear friend!


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Hey! Welcome back! Or are you still vacationing?


Hey, sweet friend! I am WORKationing  




Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous bag and gorgeous view!  Hope you are enjoying your vaca


I am, Dearest IM, and i am trying to absorb all the green i have here to soothe my eyes during dusty days back in desert  


Kendie26 said:


> Beautiful everything! Hope you are having an amazing time dear friend!


This food marathon is absolutely exhausting, i can't breathe anymore, but i can't stop either  
Been at a trout farm in the mountains today, view from the restaurant...


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Hey, sweet friend! I am WORKationing
> 
> 
> 
> I am, Dearest IM, and i am trying to absorb all the green i have here to soothe my eyes during dusty days back in desert
> 
> This food marathon is absolutely exhausting, i can't breathe anymore, but i can't stop either
> Been at a trout farm in the mountains today, view from the restaurant...


Wow, your pics & the views you see are exquisite!!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Hey, sweet friend! I am WORKationing
> 
> 
> 
> I am, Dearest IM, and i am trying to absorb all the green i have here to soothe my eyes during dusty days back in desert
> 
> This food marathon is absolutely exhausting, i can't breathe anymore, but i can't stop either
> Been at a trout farm in the mountains today, view from the restaurant...


Food marathon sounds like my only kind of marathon  Hope your vacation is as lovely as it looks


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my 225 Reissue and new Johnny Was tunic.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 225 Reissue and new Johnny Was tunic.
> View attachment 3786791


Heeeyyyy!!!! Look who's back!!!!  
Lovely to see you online again!!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 225 Reissue and new Johnny Was tunic.
> View attachment 3786791


Hi!!! You're back and looking as fabulous as ever  We've missed you so welcome back, Dextersmom, and le sac Reissue très fabuleux!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 225 Reissue and new Johnny Was tunic.
> View attachment 3786791


Gorgeous, Gorgeous, Gorgeous dear DM.  We have missed you SO MUCH!!  Welcome back dear!  Much Love!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous, Gorgeous, Gorgeous dear DM.  We have missed you SO MUCH!!  Welcome back dear!  Much Love!!!





ksuromax said:


> Heeeyyyy!!!! Look who's back!!!!
> Lovely to see you online again!!!





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Hi!!! You're back and looking as fabulous as ever  We've missed you so welcome back, Dextersmom, and le sac Reissue très fabuleux!


Thank you all so much, my friends!!!  It feels good to be back, though I may not see you as regularly as I used to.  I missed you and appreciate your kindness so much.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you all so much, my friends!!!  It feels good to be back, though I may not see you as regularly as I used to.  I missed you and appreciate your kindness so much.


Hope, you were taking your break for good, and it's really great to have you back!  
Any new acquisitions????


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 225 Reissue and new Johnny Was tunic.
> View attachment 3786791



Looking lovely as always, and great to see you back!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you all so much, my friends!!!  It feels good to be back, though I may not see you as regularly as I used to.  I missed you and appreciate your kindness so much.


Again, welcome back from me as well!


----------



## Kendie26

I've been quite impressed w/ Coach the last few seasons. I had THE most adorable SA (male) when i chose this tote...he was super classy/stylish & just adorable. This is the large Whiplash tote (& inner tab makes it so you can expand the bag sides/wings to carry more) He also made me an individualized tag w/ my initials & a ladybug (you have tons of options to choose...mine is the additional blue hangtag you see in pic) This tote seem pretty indestructible for my work needs.


----------



## alla.miss

Kendie26 said:


> I've been quite impressed w/ Coach the last few seasons. I had THE most adorable SA (male) when i chose this tote...he was super classy/stylish & just adorable. This is the large Whiplash tote (& inner tab makes it so you can expand the bag sides/wings to carry more) He also made me an individualized tag w/ my initials & a ladybug (you have tons of options to choose...mine is the additional blue hangtag you see in pic) This tote seem pretty indestructible for my work needs.



Look at this yummy pebbly leather! I'm so digging this style in this color combo - sophisticated indeed!
I'm also loving the inner zip pocket, very useful.
Is it really large, dear Kendi? Would you mind a mod shot please? [emoji255]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Again, welcome back from me as well!


Thank you, my friend! 


ksuromax said:


> Hope, you were taking your break for good, and it's really great to have you back!
> Any new acquisitions????


Thank you, my friend.  
The truth is my husband was in a really bad car accident that required spinal cord surgery.  Though he is recovering and lucky to be alive, my life has changed dramatically these last couple of months. 
I have purchased a few bags (my first LV, a Chanel and a mini H) that I will try to share  as I wear them. 



jeanstohandbags said:


> Looking lovely as always, and great to see you back!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> I've been quite impressed w/ Coach the last few seasons. I had THE most adorable SA (male) when i chose this tote...he was super classy/stylish & just adorable. This is the large Whiplash tote (& inner tab makes it so you can expand the bag sides/wings to carry more) He also made me an individualized tag w/ my initials & a ladybug (you have tons of options to choose...mine is the additional blue hangtag you see in pic) This tote seem pretty indestructible for my work needs.


What a practical beauty!!  I love the color and the beautiful side stitching details! Congrats, my friend. What amazing taste you have.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, my friend!
> 
> Thank you, my friend.
> The truth is my husband was in a really bad car accident that required spinal cord surgery.  Though he is recovering and lucky to be alive, my life has changed dramatically these last couple of months.
> I have purchased a few bags (my first LV, a Chanel and a mini H) that I will try to share  as I wear them.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!


That's horrible and I'm glad your husband survived and is recovering. What an awful awful experience for you and your family, Dextersmom  I hope you're getting some support yourself because I'm guessing you've had to be very strong through all of this and that, although obviously there are many many other things in life besides bags, good and bad, tPF will be a welcome relief for you


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> I've been quite impressed w/ Coach the last few seasons. I had THE most adorable SA (male) when i chose this tote...he was super classy/stylish & just adorable. This is the large Whiplash tote (& inner tab makes it so you can expand the bag sides/wings to carry more) He also made me an individualized tag w/ my initials & a ladybug (you have tons of options to choose...mine is the additional blue hangtag you see in pic) This tote seem pretty indestructible for my work needs.


Lovely colour- and tassels! I was wondering, as I don't know much about Coach, is this brand comparable to the old Mulberry, like an heritage American leather company sort of? Like what Mulberry used to be like, before all the it girling etc.


----------



## chowlover2

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, my friend!
> 
> Thank you, my friend.
> The truth is my husband was in a really bad car accident that required spinal cord surgery.  Though he is recovering and lucky to be alive, my life has changed dramatically these last couple of months.
> I have purchased a few bags (my first LV, a Chanel and a mini H) that I will try to share  as I wear them.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!


Oh dear, I had a spinal fusion 3 yrs ago and know how that changed my life, I can imagine what you are going though. Sending you both lots of prayers and virtual hugs. Things get better, but not always as quickly as Drs say. Hang in there and we are here if you need us.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> I've been quite impressed w/ Coach the last few seasons. I had THE most adorable SA (male) when i chose this tote...he was super classy/stylish & just adorable. This is the large Whiplash tote (& inner tab makes it so you can expand the bag sides/wings to carry more) He also made me an individualized tag w/ my initials & a ladybug (you have tons of options to choose...mine is the additional blue hangtag you see in pic) This tote seem pretty indestructible for my work needs.



Congrats on this beautiful tote!!!  Love the color, pebbly leather and the detailing.  Love the personalized hangtags.  I love my Coach leather bags and still carry them -- IMO, they are the best contemporary brand out there, for me anyways.    Enjoy!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, my friend.
> The truth is my husband was in a really bad car accident that required spinal cord surgery.  Though he is recovering and lucky to be alive, my life has changed dramatically these last couple of months.
> I have purchased a few bags (my first LV, a Chanel and a mini H) that I will try to share  as I wear them.


OMG! I'm so sorry to hear this, but endlessly happy to know it has a happy ending, sending big hugs of support your way, Darlin'!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> I've been quite impressed w/ Coach the last few seasons. I had THE most adorable SA (male) when i chose this tote...he was super classy/stylish & just adorable. This is the large Whiplash tote (& inner tab makes it so you can expand the bag sides/wings to carry more) He also made me an individualized tag w/ my initials & a ladybug (you have tons of options to choose...mine is the additional blue hangtag you see in pic) This tote seem pretty indestructible for my work needs.


This is just gorgeous!!! Love the shape, and colour, and leather...  
Wear it in the best of health, my Dearest Friend!


----------



## Iamminda

This is my first new LV purse in two years.  I was deciding between this and a bag of a different brand -- and this bag won hands down for functionality and ease.  At this point in my life, a bag has got to work for me full time vs just on weekends or "light" days. This particular print (Damier Azur) was the first LV print that I ever liked but I have never bought a bag in this print because I worried about color transfer etc.  An added bonus is that it's got a light pink lining -- and I love pink.   Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This is my first new LV purse in two years.  I was deciding between this and a bag of a different brand -- and this bag won hands down for functionality and ease.  At this point in my life, a bag has got to work for me full time vs just on weekends or "light" days. This particular print (Damier Azur) was the first LV print that I ever liked but I have never bought a bag in this print because I worried about color transfer etc.  An added bonus is that it's got a light pink lining -- and I love pink.   Thanks for letting me share.


LV is not my bottle of beer, but this bag looks really good  
I totally get your point re functionality, and i like that it's fully zipped, very good drop if the handles, too! Good choice, enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> LV is not my bottle of beer, but this bag looks really good
> I totally get your point re functionality, and i like that it's fully zipped, very good drop if the handles, too! Good choice, enjoy!


Thanks K.  You crack me up with your "bottle of beer" saying (have not heard that one before).  I know LV is not everyone's cup of tea (lol) but I started with LV and still have a soft spot for it.   I guess a zipped top and an outside zipped pocket are my standard requirements.  Anyways, thanks very much .


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> This is my first new LV purse in two years.  I was deciding between this and a bag of a different brand -- and this bag won hands down for functionality and ease.  At this point in my life, a bag has got to work for me full time vs just on weekends or "light" days. This particular print (Damier Azur) was the first LV print that I ever liked but I have never bought a bag in this print because I worried about color transfer etc.  An added bonus is that it's got a light pink lining -- and I love pink.   Thanks for letting me share.


Yay girlie....so glad you posted your new beauty!! You are a smart cookie knowing what works for you & this 1 looks super functional indeed. I've only had 2 LV bags in the past & 1 of them was this DA print & i never had a problem w/ keeping it clean or color transfer. Congrats girlfriend!


----------



## Kendie26

alla.miss said:


> Look at this yummy pebbly leather! I'm so digging this style in this color combo - sophisticated indeed!
> I'm also loving the inner zip pocket, very useful.
> Is it really large, dear Kendi? Would you mind a mod shot please? [emoji255]





Dextersmom said:


> What a practical beauty!!  I love the color and the beautiful side stitching details! Congrats, my friend. What amazing taste you have.





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Lovely colour- and tassels! I was wondering, as I don't know much about Coach, is this brand comparable to the old Mulberry, like an heritage American leather company sort of? Like what Mulberry used to be like, before all the it girling etc.





Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this beautiful tote!!!  Love the color, pebbly leather and the detailing.  Love the personalized hangtags.  I love my Coach leather bags and still carry them -- IMO, they are the best contemporary brand out there, for me anyways.    Enjoy!





ksuromax said:


> This is just gorgeous!!! Love the shape, and colour, and leather...
> Wear it in the best of health, my Dearest Friend!


Kindest Thanks to all of you lovely Bal friends!! 
@alla.miss  Yes it is pretty large (much larger than what a City can hold) I'll take measurements & try to post mod within next day or so for you.@Dextersmom ~thank you my beautiful friend. You know I'm thinking/praying for you daily.@SomethingGoodCanWork ~ ok, pardon me girlfriend, but I'm laughing & just a little confused by the last few words in your post..."it girling-?!" I'm not sure how to answer...so is there no Coach brand in your country or are you just not familiar w/ them? This brand is WILDLY popular in USA. In general it's a lower price point than Mulberry, but the last several years they have really stepped up in terms of offering quite an extensive line w/ many high end leathers & bag prices going over $1K+ price point. Their artistic director (Stuart Vevers) is British & was at Mulberry & also at Loewe brand. I agree w/ @Iamminda in that they are the best "contemporary" brand around for really great quality & function, innovativeness & not overly outrageous prices. @ksuromax  ~so great seeing you again miss beauty! Missed you as you were vacationing/"trouting"...hope you had a wonderful time!


----------



## Kendie26

@Dextersmom @SomethingGoodCanWork 
Just making sure you both saw above as I'm noticing your names are not in red like others (hmm)


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Yay girlie....so glad you posted your new beauty!! You are a smart cookie knowing what works for you & this 1 looks super functional indeed. I've only had 2 LV bags in the past & 1 of them was this DA print & i never had a problem w/ keeping it clean or color transfer. Congrats girlfriend!


Thanks dear.  I can't get over how functional this bag is -- we will see how long I can keep it looking clean (lol).  Hope you and Mr K had a wonderful celebratory Sunday


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, my friend!
> 
> Thank you, my friend.
> The truth is my husband was in a really bad car accident that required spinal cord surgery.  Though he is recovering and lucky to be alive, my life has changed dramatically these last couple of months.
> I have purchased a few bags (my first LV, a Chanel and a mini H) that I will try to share  as I wear them.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!


I'm so sorry to hear that and glad that he's on the road to recovery. Welcome back!


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> I've been quite impressed w/ Coach the last few seasons. I had THE most adorable SA (male) when i chose this tote...he was super classy/stylish & just adorable. This is the large Whiplash tote (& inner tab makes it so you can expand the bag sides/wings to carry more) He also made me an individualized tag w/ my initials & a ladybug (you have tons of options to choose...mine is the additional blue hangtag you see in pic) This tote seem pretty indestructible for my work needs.


VERY nice...Hmmm, this may bring me back to Coach!


----------



## muchstuff

alla.miss said:


> Look at this yummy pebbly leather! I'm so digging this style in this color combo - sophisticated indeed!
> I'm also loving the inner zip pocket, very useful.
> Is it really large, dear Kendi? Would you mind a mod shot please? [emoji255]


+1!


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that and glad that he's on the road to recovery. Welcome back!


Thank you muchstuff. i appreciate it.


SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> That's horrible and I'm glad your husband survived and is recovering. What an awful awful experience for you and your family, Dextersmom  I hope you're getting some support yourself because I'm guessing you've had to be very strong through all of this and that, although obviously there are many many other things in life besides bags, good and bad, tPF will be a welcome relief for you


Thank you so much for your thoughtful words.  It means lot to me. 



chowlover2 said:


> Oh dear, I had a spinal fusion 3 yrs ago and know how that changed my life, I can imagine what you are going though. Sending you both lots of prayers and virtual hugs. Things get better, but not always as quickly as Drs say. Hang in there and we are here if you need us.


Thank you so much chowlover2.  I am sorry that you experienced this and I appreciate your kindness and support. 



ksuromax said:


> OMG! I'm so sorry to hear this, but endlessly happy to know it has a happy ending, sending big hugs of support your way, Darlin'!!


Thank you so much, my friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> This is my first new LV purse in two years.  I was deciding between this and a bag of a different brand -- and this bag won hands down for functionality and ease.  At this point in my life, a bag has got to work for me full time vs just on weekends or "light" days. This particular print (Damier Azur) was the first LV print that I ever liked but I have never bought a bag in this print because I worried about color transfer etc.  An added bonus is that it's got a light pink lining -- and I love pink.   Thanks for letting me share.


Congrats, IM!!  What a functional beauty!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Congrats, IM!!  What a functional beauty!


Thanks so much DM!   Can I please say again -- we sure love seeing your posts again .


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Thanks K.  You crack me up with your "bottle of beer" saying (have not heard that one before).  I know LV is not everyone's cup of tea (lol) but I started with LV and still have a soft spot for it.   I guess a zipped top and an outside zipped pocket are my standard requirements.  Anyways, thanks very much .


No wonder - as i made it up, i don't drink tea, thus, original saying does not apply to me


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> VERY nice...Hmmm, this may bring me back to Coach!


What? The most ADORABLE sales assistent  ?

Kendie, I'll give you an answer about Mulberry/Coach etc but my mini minions are wreaking minor havoc downstairs and need to be taken outside this instant!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, my friend!
> 
> Thank you, my friend.
> The truth is my husband was in a really bad car accident that required spinal cord surgery.  Though he is recovering and lucky to be alive, my life has changed dramatically these last couple of months.
> I have purchased a few bags (my first LV, a Chanel and a mini H) that I will try to share  as I wear them.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!



I'm really sorry to hear about what you have been going through these last few months, but thank goodness your husband is alive.  I hope he is able to recover from his injuries as quickly as possible.  He is also very lucky to have you by his side


----------



## alla.miss

I'm joining to all the bal friends here to support dearly Dextersmom and her family!
Wishing your husband a soon recovery and I'm sure he will be just fine with you by his side. Sending you virtual hugs


----------



## Dextersmom

alla.miss said:


> I'm joining to all the bal friends here to support dearly Dextersmom and her family!
> Wishing your husband a soon recovery and I'm sure he will be just fine with you by his side. Sending you virtual hugs


Thank you very much alla.miss.  That is so kind of you. 


Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much DM!   Can I please say again -- we sure love seeing your posts again .


Thank you, my sweet friend. 



jeanstohandbags said:


> I'm really sorry to hear about what you have been going through these last few months, but thank goodness your husband is alive.  I hope he is able to recover from his injuries as quickly as possible.  He is also very lucky to have you by his side


Thank you, darling jeanstohandbags.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Dextersmom said:


> The truth is my husband was in a really bad car accident that required spinal cord surgery.  Though he is recovering and lucky to be alive, my life has changed dramatically these last couple of months.
> I have purchased a few bags (my first LV, a Chanel and a mini H) that I will try to share  as I wear them.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Kindest Thanks to all of you lovely Bal friends!!
> ... @SomethingGoodCanWork ~ ok, pardon me girlfriend, but I'm laughing & just a little confused by the last few words in your post..."it girling-?!" I'm not sure how to answer...so is there no Coach brand in your country or are you just not familiar w/ them? This brand is WILDLY popular in USA. In general it's a lower price point than Mulberry, but the last several years they have really stepped up in terms of offering quite an extensive line w/ many high end leathers & bag prices going over $1K+ price point. Their artistic director (Stuart Vevers) is British & was at Mulberry & also at Loewe brand. I agree w/ @Iamminda in that they are the best "contemporary" brand around for really great quality & function, innovativeness & not overly outrageous prices...


I know a little bit about Coach but never had one of their bags. I don't know if you can buy them in Europe but I'm pretty sure you can. What I was referring to was how Mulberry was perceived before they became so trendy and didn't have any it-girls. When their bags didn't even have specific names but were called by their style/model, like "the trout bag". They weren't as expensive as they have become either.

I thought these brands, Coach and Mulberry might have had similar beginnings. Just like one associated Mulberry with Britain (rain, countryside, hunting dogs, Laura Ashley, high quality leather, tea, quilted jackets and woolly stuff) I was thinking that Coach may have had a similar start as well, but with an American twist (I'm thinking a bit similar to Ralph Lauren some decades ago, pioneers, leather boots, saddle bags etc). Maybe I'm thinking of another American brand? Frye? But that's a totally different kind of brand, I guess.


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> This is my first new LV purse in two years.  I was deciding between this and a bag of a different brand -- and this bag won hands down for functionality and ease.  At this point in my life, a bag has got to work for me full time vs just on weekends or "light" days. This particular print (Damier Azur) was the first LV print that I ever liked but I have never bought a bag in this print because I worried about color transfer etc.  An added bonus is that it's got a light pink lining -- and I love pink.   Thanks for letting me share.


Wow, what a functional and sooo beautiful piece from the LV House, I really love it!!! I actually like this print color much more than the brown version even though the brown would be more carefree. My sister in law has this color in large tote and it still looks great after years!! It's really a lovely bag, specially with pink lining, IM, huge congratulations to you!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> I've been quite impressed w/ Coach the last few seasons. I had THE most adorable SA (male) when i chose this tote...he was super classy/stylish & just adorable. This is the large Whiplash tote (& inner tab makes it so you can expand the bag sides/wings to carry more) He also made me an individualized tag w/ my initials & a ladybug (you have tons of options to choose...mine is the additional blue hangtag you see in pic) This tote seem pretty indestructible for my work needs.


Surprisingly this Coach leather is so gorgeous and luxurious!!! Wow Kendie, you have an amazing taste!!! Love the color with contrast lining and all the details, absolutely a very beautiful and practical tote!!! Congratulations!!!
( I'm currently out of country for my long vacay til Sept... still try to sneak into PF once in awhile... ... )


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> Wow, what a functional and sooo beautiful piece from the LV House, I really love it!!! I actually like this print color much more than the brown version even though the brown would be more carefree. My sister in law has this color in large tote and it still looks great after years!! It's really a lovely bag, specially with pink lining, IM, huge congratulations to you!!!!


Thanks so much A!  I also like this print more than the brown DE version (having owned both print but the brown one is more practical).  I hope you are having a wonderful extended vacation (I just got back from one week myself although I never "logged off" TPF -- am quite addicted to my lovely TPF friends, lol).


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I know a little bit about Coach but never had one of their bags. I don't know if you can buy them in Europe but I'm pretty sure you can. What I was referring to was how Mulberry was perceived before they became so trendy and didn't have any it-girls. When their bags didn't even have specific names but were called by their style/model, like "the trout bag". They weren't as expensive as they have become either.
> 
> I thought these brands, Coach and Mulberry might have had similar beginnings. Just like one associated Mulberry with Britain (rain, countryside, hunting dogs, Laura Ashley, high quality leather, tea, quilted jackets and woolly stuff) I was thinking that Coach may have had a similar start as well, but with an American twist (I'm thinking a bit similar to Ralph Lauren some decades ago, pioneers, leather boots, saddle bags etc). Maybe I'm thinking of another American brand? Frye? But that's a totally different kind of brand, I guess.





Auvina15 said:


> Surprisingly this Coach leather is so gorgeous and luxurious!!! Wow Kendie, you have an amazing taste!!! Love the color with contrast lining and all the details, absolutely a very beautiful and practical tote!!! Congratulations!!!
> ( I'm currently out of country for my long vacay til Sept... still try to sneak into PF once in awhile... ... )


Hello sweetest ladies! Thank you sweet Auvina & dear SGCW i always love reading your words! You crack me up & your writing is so eloquent! I'd really have to google but you may very well be correct w/ similarities between Mulb. &Coach "upbringings." I have definitely noticed the impressive things that dear Brit Mr. Vevers has made the last few years since being at the helm.


----------



## Dextersmom

Yesterday with my metallic dark charcoal mini.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday with my metallic dark charcoal mini.
> View attachment 3793505
> View attachment 3793506



You look beautiful!!!!   And yummy dinner!  So happy to see you


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Hello sweetest ladies! Thank you sweet Auvina & dear SGCW i always love reading your words! You crack me up & your writing is so eloquent! I'd really have to google but you may very well be correct w/ similarities between Mulb. &Coach "upbringings." I have definitely noticed the impressive things that dear Brit Mr. Vevers has made the last few years since being at the helm.


Thank you for calling my musings and ramblings eloquent, Kendie. You are sweeter than I deserve  
I think I just love the English language.

I'm sorry, I didn't mean for you to feel you have to explain Coach to me. I can always ask on the Coach forum. I was just fascinated because I know there are some real Coach aficionados on tPF with huge collections who seem devoted to the brand. Just like many are, or at least were to Mulberry.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday with my metallic dark charcoal mini.
> View attachment 3793505
> View attachment 3793506



Love everything here - this long fringed vest is just amazing (& the Chanel of course is just beautiful!)


----------



## Dextersmom

jeanstohandbags said:


> Love everything here - this long fringed vest is just amazing (& the Chanel of course is just beautiful!)





Iamminda said:


> You look beautiful!!!!   And yummy dinner!  So happy to see you


Thank you both, my sweet friends.


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you for calling my musings and ramblings eloquent, Kendie. You are sweeter than I deserve
> I think I just love the English language.
> 
> I'm sorry, I didn't mean for you to feel you have to explain Coach to me. I can always ask on the Coach forum. I was just fascinated because I know there are some real Coach aficionados on tPF with huge collections who seem devoted to the brand. Just like many are, or at least were to Mulberry.


 yesyou are indeed very eloquent my dear! No apology necessary!!! I liked your question & analogy, but I'm just not an aficionado on anything!


----------



## ksuromax

Heading home with my Hermes shawl and BV handbag


----------



## alla.miss

ksuromax said:


> Heading home with my Hermes shawl and BV handbag



Oh what I see here is a pretty co-pilot (or chief pilot??)! And a nice silver pop of bv color against your outfit


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Heading home with my Hermes shawl and BV handbag


Oh my, did you fly the plane home?  Welcome back from your long vaca -- hope it was a great one.   Your shawl is so darn pretty -- as is your Pillow -- as is your gorgeous hair and the gorgeous rest of you .


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Oh my, did you fly the plane home?  Welcome back from your long vaca -- hope it was a great one.   Your shawl is so darn pretty -- as is your Pillow -- as is your gorgeous hair and the gorgeous rest of you .


You're too sweet, my dear!!!!  
thank you  
i nearly did (lol), i was so longing for my other bags....


----------



## ksuromax

alla.miss said:


> Oh what I see here is a pretty co-pilot (or chief pilot??)! And a nice silver pop of bv color against your outfit


Captain, ma cherie 
lol 
thank you dearly


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Heading home with my Hermes shawl and BV handbag


Say WHAAAAATTTT?!!!!! Holy cripes you are in the cockpit? Did you say you flew this plane?!! Major "DAYUM" girl! That is a seriously cool pic & of course we are sweet on your BV pillow!


----------



## alla.miss

ksuromax said:


> Captain, ma cherie
> lol
> thank you dearly



Hahaha you must have been laughing loud thinking - chief pilot? Who's that?? Maybe a piloting cook or wtf!!
Only now realized the whole stupidness of what i wrote [emoji28]
Hope you had a good flight and a soft landing [emoji5]


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Say WHAAAAATTTT?!!!!! Holy cripes you are in the cockpit? Did you say you flew this plane?!! Major "DAYUM" girl! That is a seriously cool pic & of course we are sweet on your BV pillow!


LOL  
i nearly did... i was ready to...


----------



## ksuromax

alla.miss said:


> Hahaha you must have been laughing loud thinking - chief pilot? Who's that?? Maybe a piloting cook or wtf!!
> Only now realized the whole stupidness of what i wrote [emoji28]
> Hope you had a good flight and a soft landing [emoji5]


nope, i was not   
thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

BV cervo Loop and H scarf today


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo Loop and H scarf today


Very pretty K


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo Loop and H scarf today


Very pretty ksuromax! Gotta get me a cervo loop one day...


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo Loop and H scarf today


 she is back in action people!!  I dig this vibe!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Very pretty K


thank you, Darlin'! 



muchstuff said:


> Very pretty ksuromax! Gotta get me a cervo loop one day...


Yep, highly recommend it, versatility taken to the power of principle.... 


Kendie26 said:


> she is back in action people!!  I dig this vibe!


you cracked me up, K   thank you!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> thank you, Darlin'!
> 
> 
> Yep, highly recommend it, versatility taken to the power of principle....
> 
> you cracked me up, K   thank you!


Aw come on now babe, you know i have a girl crush on you & several other of my besties here in Bal land!! And yes, you know I'm happily married....just admire the female glam!!! Xoxo


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Aw come on now babe, you know i have a girl crush on you & several other of my besties here in Bal land!! And yes, you know I'm happily married....just admire the female glam!!! Xoxo


Right back at ya, Hun!


----------



## Iamminda

Me too -- "girl crushing" on a number of my friends here in the best possible (non-creepy, lol) way .  I am just drawn to beauty!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Heading home with my Hermes shawl and BV handbag



LOVE these pics!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Just bought this Prada belt with alligator on the buckle, for a great price, one problem it was brown not black. So as soon as I opened the package I grabbed the drugstore leather dye and did my thing  !!! Thankfully, it turned out perfect !! Whew


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> Just bought this Prada belt with alligator on the buckle, for a great price, one problem it was brown not black. So as soon as I opened the package I grabbed the drugstore leather dye and did my thing  !!! Thankfully, it turned out perfect !! Whew
> View attachment 3799203


OoooLaLa !! So sleek & sexy girlfriend! You did an awesome job....we'd never know it was brown if you didn't explain it! I totally see you in this cool style! Yay you, yay Prada! Congrats


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> OoooLaLa !! So sleek & sexy girlfriend! You did an awesome job....we'd never know it was brown if you didn't explain it! I totally see you in this cool style! Yay you, yay Prada! Congrats


Thanks Kendie !! Enjoy your weekend !


----------



## Iamminda

Dmurphy1 said:


> Just bought this Prada belt with alligator on the buckle, for a great price, one problem it was brown not black. So as soon as I opened the package I grabbed the drugstore leather dye and did my thing  !!! Thankfully, it turned out perfect !! Whew
> View attachment 3799203


You did a great job -- it looks really good.  I would be scared to DIY such a beautiful piece.


----------



## ksuromax

Dmurphy1 said:


> Just bought this Prada belt with alligator on the buckle, for a great price, one problem it was brown not black. So as soon as I opened the package I grabbed the drugstore leather dye and did my thing  !!! Thankfully, it turned out perfect !! Whew
> View attachment 3799203


Cool!!


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry Lily is having fun


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Lily is having fun


Love this little beauty!!   Hope you and Lily had a lot of fun


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Lily is having fun


Very classic and beautiful!!! I really love this shot, my dear!!!
How have you been my friend? I've been gone for my long vacay and still not home yet!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Very classic and beautiful!!! I really love this shot, my dear!!!
> How have you been my friend? I've been gone for my long vacay and still not home yet!!!


Thank you, Darlin'!!  
i am doing fine, back after my WORKation, was desperately missing my bags , now i am happily reunited with them 
what is your vacay? easy and relaxing? or busy with sightseeing and shopping???  any new reveals to come?


----------



## Dextersmom

Hello, my friends.  I picked up this delicate rose gold/diamond bracelet a couple of days ago at Nordstrom and wanted to share it with you.  It is so light and easy to wear and I love the adjustable toggle closure.  I had never heard of this brand before, but I am in love with it.  The chain feels very silky too, if that makes sense. For anyone interested, it also comes in yellow and white gold.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Hello, my friends.  I picked up this delicate rose gold/diamond bracelet a couple of days ago at Nordstrom and wanted to share it with you.  It is so light and easy to wear and I love the adjustable toggle closure.  I had never heard of this brand before, but I am in love with it.  The chain feels very silky too, if that makes sense. For anyone interested, it also comes in yellow and white gold.
> View attachment 3800761
> View attachment 3800762
> View attachment 3800763



This is so pretty DM.  I love the diamond (pave-like?) part and that toggle closure is just so feminine.   Love it on you.   Gorgeous bracelet -- thanks for sharing.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Hello, my friends.  I picked up this delicate rose gold/diamond bracelet a couple of days ago at Nordstrom and wanted to share it with you.  It is so light and easy to wear and I love the adjustable toggle closure.  I had never heard of this brand before, but I am in love with it.  The chain feels very silky too, if that makes sense. For anyone interested, it also comes in yellow and white gold.
> View attachment 3800761
> View attachment 3800762
> View attachment 3800763


  
looks lovely, wear it in good health!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> looks lovely, wear it in good health!





Iamminda said:


> This is so pretty DM.  I love the diamond (pave-like?) part and that toggle closure is just so feminine.   Love it on you.   Gorgeous bracelet -- thanks for sharing.


Thank you, my lovelies and yes IM, I would also call the diamonds pave, though the tag doesn't.


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Thank you, Darlin'!!
> i am doing fine, back after my WORKation, was desperately missing my bags , now i am happily reunited with them
> what is your vacay? easy and relaxing? or busy with sightseeing and shopping???  any new reveals to come?


My vacation is all about sightseeing, seeing friends and relatives! We've been having so much fun!!! Kiddos are not going back to school til 9/5 so there's still time for us... I might have a reveal when I get back...


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Hello, my friends.  I picked up this delicate rose gold/diamond bracelet a couple of days ago at Nordstrom and wanted to share it with you.  It is so light and easy to wear and I love the adjustable toggle closure.  I had never heard of this brand before, but I am in love with it.  The chain feels very silky too, if that makes sense. For anyone interested, it also comes in yellow and white gold.
> View attachment 3800761
> View attachment 3800762
> View attachment 3800763


Yayyyyy.. another precious piece joins your fantastic jewelry collection!!! It's just soooo adorable and luxurious I'm super happy seeing your interest of bags and jewelry again my friend!!!major congrats!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> My vacation is all about sightseeing, seeing friends and relatives! We've been having so much fun!!! Kiddos are not going back to school til 9/5 so there's still time for us... I might have a reveal when I get back...


oh, great! 
great way to spend your hols, and great to have a nice souvenir... will be looking forward to your reveal  
have fun and stay safe!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Yayyyyy.. another precious piece joins your fantastic jewelry collection!!! It's just soooo adorable and luxurious I'm super happy seeing your interest of bags and jewelry again my friend!!!major congrats!!!


Thank you, my kind friend.  I'm also so happy to hear that you are having such a lovely summer.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Hello, my friends.  I picked up this delicate rose gold/diamond bracelet a couple of days ago at Nordstrom and wanted to share it with you.  It is so light and easy to wear and I love the adjustable toggle closure.  I had never heard of this brand before, but I am in love with it.  The chain feels very silky too, if that makes sense. For anyone interested, it also comes in yellow and white gold.
> View attachment 3800761
> View attachment 3800762
> View attachment 3800763


Super pretty & soooooo very you DM! Love the rose gold! I have indeed seen her jewelry at Nordi's. It looks perfect on your super elegant wrist


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Super pretty & soooooo very you DM! Love the rose gold! I have indeed seen her jewelry at Nordi's. It looks perfect on your super elegant wrist


Thank you, my lovely friend!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Waiting patiently in the Dr's office today, for my love, with my fluffy cc tote.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Waiting patiently in the Dr's office today, for my love, with my fluffy cc tote.
> View attachment 3803048



Missed seeing your gorgeous tote (and if I may quietly add, your gorgeous gams too).  Wishing you and your DH well .


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Missed seeing your gorgeous tote (and if I may quietly add, your gorgeous gams too).  Wishing you and your DH well .


Thank you, my darling, sweet IM.   You always make me smile and your kindness warms my heart.


----------



## ksuromax

Returning back to this feels like wearing a pair of soft fleece pyjamas and slippers after a day in a stiff uniform on 10 cm heels...
My dearest, my beloved BV hobo   plus H scarf and Bal sandals


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Returning back to this feels like wearing a pair of soft fleece pyjamas and slippers after a day in a stiff uniform on 10 cm heels...
> My dearest, my beloved BV hobo   plus H scarf and Bal sandals


There you go again, enabling us with your beautiful bag, scarf and sandals .  You look good!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> There you go again, enabling us with your beautiful bag, scarf and sandals .  You look good!



Oh, yes!! 
Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Returning back to this feels like wearing a pair of soft fleece pyjamas and slippers after a day in a stiff uniform on 10 cm heels...
> My dearest, my beloved BV hobo   plus H scarf and Bal sandals


Which colour is this lovely bag?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Which colour is this lovely bag?


New Red, 2013


----------



## alla.miss

I am happily sharing my new to me panda, which I snatched at a good deal.

Presenting miss Givenchy medium pandora in black nubuck  with gunmetal hw 

She is soooo silky and soft!!! I am over heels!!
Taking into account she is an oldie such a great condition for nubuck leather. So I can say she is bullet proof. I still want a newer panda with zippered pocket, but finally I have a panda! I was so missing my old one, that I sold. Panda is one of the best bags for me - crossbody + lightweight.

Pictured her with a fendi frendo monster (as always eating something) [emoji102] so she doesn't feel lonely [emoji28]

Thanks for letting me share, my dear bal friends [emoji173]️


----------



## Iamminda

alla.miss said:


> I am happily sharing my new to me panda, which I snatched at a good deal.
> 
> Presenting miss Givenchy medium pandora in black nubuck  with gunmetal hw
> 
> She is soooo silky and soft!!! I am over heels!!
> Taking into account she is an oldie such a great condition for nubuck leather. So I can say she is bullet proof. I still want a newer panda with zippered pocket, but finally I have a panda! I was so missing my old one, that I sold. Panda is one of the best bags for me - crossbody + lightweight.
> 
> Pictured her with a fendi frendo monster (as always eating something) [emoji102] so she doesn't feel lonely [emoji28]
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, my dear bal friends [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3805524
> 
> 
> View attachment 3805525


Congrats on your pretty Panda!  This is the second black Pandora reveal I have seen this week -- and I am quite intrigued (never seen it in person).   It looks so unique and cool (especially for someone like me who doesn't like structured bags).  Very happy for you.  Enjoy!  And love your Fendi tote too.


----------



## alla.miss

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on your pretty Panda!  This is the second black Pandora reveal I have seen this week -- and I am quite intrigued (never seen it in person).   It looks so unique and cool (especially for someone like me who doesn't like structured bags).  Very happy for you.  Enjoy!  And love your Fendi tote too.



Thanks, Iamminda! I am almost singing around: panda i have a panda. Ppppanda. (Like you know the song thunder by imagine dragons [emoji16])
Pandora is a great style, I love in medium and mini size especially. It kind of hugs the frame beautifully and slouches, doesn't look like a lunch box no-no. And i head bal and givenchy use the same calf and goat leather for their bags [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

alla.miss said:


> I am happily sharing my new to me panda, which I snatched at a good deal.
> 
> Presenting miss Givenchy medium pandora in black nubuck  with gunmetal hw
> 
> She is soooo silky and soft!!! I am over heels!!
> Taking into account she is an oldie such a great condition for nubuck leather. So I can say she is bullet proof. I still want a newer panda with zippered pocket, but finally I have a panda! I was so missing my old one, that I sold. Panda is one of the best bags for me - crossbody + lightweight.
> 
> Pictured her with a fendi frendo monster (as always eating something) [emoji102] so she doesn't feel lonely [emoji28]
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, my dear bal friends [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3805524
> 
> 
> View attachment 3805525


She's gorgeous! Especially in this leather


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Just got my first pair of Manolo's... perfect for work! BB 90mm navy leather


----------



## Dextersmom

Happy hour with this mini.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Happy hour with this mini.
> View attachment 3806009



Beautiful Mini!!!


----------



## ksuromax

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Just got my first pair of Manolo's... perfect for work! BB 90mm navy leather
> 
> View attachment 3805739


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Happy hour with this mini.
> View attachment 3806009


YUUUMMMM!!!!!!


----------



## alla.miss

Dextersmom said:


> Happy hour with this mini.
> View attachment 3806009



The whole scene is drooling [emoji7]


----------



## alla.miss

ksuromax said:


> She's gorgeous! Especially in this leather



Totally agree with you on this point [emoji106]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

alla.miss said:


> I am happily sharing my new to me panda, which I snatched at a good deal.
> 
> Presenting miss Givenchy medium pandora in black nubuck  with gunmetal hw
> 
> She is soooo silky and soft!!! I am over heels!!
> Taking into account she is an oldie such a great condition for nubuck leather. So I can say she is bullet proof. I still want a newer panda with zippered pocket, but finally I have a panda! I was so missing my old one, that I sold. Panda is one of the best bags for me - crossbody + lightweight.
> 
> Pictured her with a fendi frendo monster (as always eating something) [emoji102] so she doesn't feel lonely [emoji28]
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, my dear bal friends [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3805524
> 
> 
> View attachment 3805525



It's sooo beautiful 
I love nubuck leather !
Manymany congrats 
Yes , the pandora is a great bag , in any size !


----------



## Kendie26

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Just got my first pair of Manolo's... perfect for work! BB 90mm navy leather
> 
> View attachment 3805739


Super classy AND sexyTHey look awesome on you!


----------



## Dextersmom

alla.miss said:


> The whole scene is drooling [emoji7]





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful Mini!!!





ksuromax said:


> YUUUMMMM!!!!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Kendie26 said:


> Super classy AND sexyTHey look awesome on you!


Awwwwthanks!!!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Cabat


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Cabat


Good to see this beauty again -- looks nice with the twilly.  Did you use this during your vaca?  If not, I bet you missed her.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV Cabat


LOVE this one!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night with my dark red mini.


----------



## nashpoo

[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Good to see this beauty again -- looks nice with the twilly.  Did you use this during your vaca?  If not, I bet you missed her.


I travelled with her, she is a great travel bag, but i did not use her - it was too hot, i had sun blocking cream on my skin all the time, did not want to cause handles soiling. I had a silver BV Pillow, she got used A LOT!! Basically when i was not carrying beach nylon tote i carried BV Pillow. She withstood everything!  
Lol  DH was nervous i didn't take Cabat for picturing when i went to the cockpit, he asked me twice!! Are you sure you don't want me to take her off the upper shelf??? Lol  i thought it would be way too odd... 'nuff me alone to capture in the Captain's seat....  


Dextersmom said:


> LOVE this one!!


Thanks, Darlin'!!


----------



## Iamminda

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3807123
> 
> 
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Congrats on this pink beauty!!   Enjoy!


----------



## ksuromax

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3807123
> 
> 
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Looks amazing on you!! I much prefer it in the block colour (not a fan of mono) and studs are just a perfect edgy touch!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my dark red mini.
> View attachment 3807103



Waiter, I will have the same as this lovely lady -- that soup and that gorgeous mini!   I wish!  This red beauty is a stunner!


----------



## nashpoo

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this pink beauty!!   Enjoy!



Thank you so much! It's such a nice shade of pink! 



ksuromax said:


> Looks amazing on you!! I much prefer it in the block colour (not a fan of mono) and studs are just a perfect edgy touch!!



Thank you so much!!! The suede is making me crave a mini suede city bag!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV Cabat


What an awesome pic of her posed so pretty & I LOVE your twilly's on her!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> What an awesome pic of her posed so pretty & I LOVE your twilly's on her!!!


thanks, Hun, i decided it was 'too much' and took them off


----------



## ksuromax

At the airport, waiting for my kids and DH


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> At the airport, waiting for my kids and DH


I NEED a cabat!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I NEED a cabat!


You definitely do!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> You definitely do!


We all do!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Wine tasting night with BV Knot


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Wine tasting night with BV Knot


Such an elegant clutch!!   Love that knot!!


----------



## Kendie26

I totally know Celine is not for some of my beloved Bal gals but I'm a HUGE fan & the brand has really taken over my #2 favorite brand spot. This is called the TriFold clutch (has a long detachable gold chain to wear over shoulder) in lovely pearl grey. Months ago i bought the TriFold bag in black when it first came out so this clutch is the newest line extension for TriFold design. Thanks for letting me share Lovelies


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> I totally know Celine is not for some of my beloved Bal gals but I'm a HUGE fan & the brand has really taken over my #2 favorite brand spot. This is called the TriFold clutch (has a long detachable gold chain to wear over shoulder) in lovely pearl grey. Months ago i bought the TriFold bag in black when it first came out so this clutch is the newest line extension for TriFold design. Thanks for letting me share Lovelies


Lovely bags Kendie!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> I totally know Celine is not for some of my beloved Bal gals but I'm a HUGE fan & the brand has really taken over my #2 favorite brand spot. This is called the TriFold clutch (has a long detachable gold chain to wear over shoulder) in lovely pearl grey. Months ago i bought the TriFold bag in black when it first came out so this clutch is the newest line extension for TriFold design. Thanks for letting me share Lovelies



Congrats on these beauties!!  They look like fabulous bags!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Lovely bags Kendie!





Iamminda said:


> Congrats on these beauties!!  They look like fabulous bags!


Warmest thanks dearest Bal friends


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on these beauties!!  They look like fabulous bags!


Thank you my dearest sista-friend.....it does "pain" me to be moving away (a bit) from Bal...i kind of feel guilty!But Celine is worth it


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you my dearest sista-friend.....it does "pain" me to be moving away (a bit) from Bal...i kind of feel guilty!But Celine is worth it


I only know of the Luggage bag (which I like a lot) -- only just now realized C has many other beauties!   So it's fun to look and fantasize about these new beauties.  All of you lovely gals are such enablers


----------



## ksuromax

First of all don't feel guilty, coz in the light of most new creations of Bal sooner or later most of older Bal fans will be floating away! 
Secondly, major congrats, my dear! Very nice clutch in the most lush leather!  Sleek, fabulous and roomy, all in one! And you have a perfect 'Mummy and baby' combo! Great for work and a dinner night without a need to rush back home to switch/change... wear it in good health!!


----------



## Phiomega

Kendie26 said:


> I totally know Celine is not for some of my beloved Bal gals but I'm a HUGE fan & the brand has really taken over my #2 favorite brand spot. This is called the TriFold clutch (has a long detachable gold chain to wear over shoulder) in lovely pearl grey. Months ago i bought the TriFold bag in black when it first came out so this clutch is the newest line extension for TriFold design. Thanks for letting me share Lovelies



Celine has the most elegant, simplistic design, with extremely great leather. I love the Sangle bag, for example. Not yet pulled the trigger, but every now and then I popped by and checked what is there. The trifold bag is a beauty --- an SA show it to me when I was considering a BV Veneta in a boutique in Austria in March this year. Congrats!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> First of all don't feel guilty, coz in the light of most new creations of Bal sooner or later most of older Bal fans will be floating away!
> Secondly, major congrats, my dear! Very nice clutch in the most lush leather!  Sleek, fabulous and roomy, all in one! And you have a perfect 'Mummy and baby' combo! Great for work and a dinner night without a need to rush back home to switch/change... wear it in good health!!





Phiomega said:


> Celine has the most elegant, simplistic design, with extremely great leather. I love the Sangle bag, for example. Not yet pulled the trigger, but every now and then I popped by and checked what is there. The trifold bag is a beauty --- an SA show it to me when I was considering a BV Veneta in a boutique in Austria in March this year. Congrats!!!


Thank you both dear sweet friends!! It is true ksuromax....I've been feeling my drift away for Bal for quite some time now but stil love the "older" bags & styles we all love plus i just totally ADORE the Bal Lovelies/friends here 
@Phiomega oh yes, i know the Celine bag you desire..it's very cool& I agree w/ you...the Celine leather is utterly divine


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you my dearest sista-friend.....it does "pain" me to be moving away (a bit) from Bal...i kind of feel guilty!But Celine is worth it


Lucky you to have found other brands you love  

I'm stuck in my Bal City and Proenza Schouler tunnel vision mode and I would love to find another brand/bag that I'll love as much. I may buy another City in blue, but I would want to buy a brand new City this time, so I'm hoping Bal will have a nice marine one in their coming collections.


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Lucky you to have found other brands you love
> 
> I'm stuck in my Bal City and Proenza Schouler tunnel vision mode and I would love to find another brand/bag that I'll love as much. I may buy another City in blue, but I would want to buy a brand new City this time, so I'm hoping Bal will have a nice marine one in their coming collections.


Thank you kindly sweetie...i hope/ i bet you will indeed find a gorgeous CIty in blue/marine....i always have felt Bal makes the best blues around. Still waiting (NOT so patiently for your Coqu!!!)


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you kindly sweetie...i hope/ i bet you will indeed find a gorgeous CIty in blue/marine....i always have felt Bal makes the best blues around. Still waiting (NOT so patiently for your Coqu!!!)


The Coquelicot was grabbed by customs! All papers are in order but it'll mean an additional sum in extra taxes etc equivalent of a new wallet  At least the exchange rate is in my favour...


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> The Coquelicot was grabbed by customs! All papers are in order but it'll mean an additional sum in extra taxes etc equivalent of a new wallet  At least the exchange rate is in my favour...


Ugh so sorry girl but hopefully you'll feel she is still very much worth it! Dying to see her!


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> The Coquelicot was grabbed by customs! All papers are in order but it'll mean an additional sum in extra taxes etc equivalent of a new wallet  At least the exchange rate is in my favour...


gosh... so sorry for you!! Hope, they will not hold it for too long at least


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> gosh... so sorry for you!! Hope, they will not hold it for too long at least





Kendie26 said:


> Ugh so sorry girl but hopefully you'll feel she is still very much worth it! Dying to see her!


Thank you, balfabulous friends  I should know better than to buy pricey items from the US. Nothing from the US gets by EU customs these days.


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Lucky you to have found other brands you love
> 
> I'm stuck in my Bal City and Proenza Schouler tunnel vision mode and I would love to find another brand/bag that I'll love as much. I may buy another City in blue, but I would want to buy a brand new City this time, so I'm hoping Bal will have a nice marine one in their coming collections.


Check out Bottega Veneta. That's my other crush. While some of the styles are admittedly a tad matronly there are some great ones as well. The cervo leather bags are my addiction...


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> The Coquelicot was grabbed by customs! All papers are in order but it'll mean an additional sum in extra taxes etc equivalent of a new wallet  At least the exchange rate is in my favour...


Bummer...


----------



## Iamminda

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> The Coquelicot was grabbed by customs! All papers are in order but it'll mean an additional sum in extra taxes etc equivalent of a new wallet  At least the exchange rate is in my favour...



Oh No, hope you don't have to pay too much more.  Can't wait to see it.  Feels like it's been a long time since we started waiting,


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Wine tasting night with BV Knot


It's surely a very classic and classy!!! GORGEOUS!!!
(I'm back home finally...)


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> I totally know Celine is not for some of my beloved Bal gals but I'm a HUGE fan & the brand has really taken over my #2 favorite brand spot. This is called the TriFold clutch (has a long detachable gold chain to wear over shoulder) in lovely pearl grey. Months ago i bought the TriFold bag in black when it first came out so this clutch is the newest line extension for TriFold design. Thanks for letting me share Lovelies


Woa... Kendie, I really love your new piece!! It's soooo elegant, clean-line, understated and luxurious!!! Major congrats dearest!
The TriFold is a beauty, indeed!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> It's surely a very classic and classy!!! GORGEOUS!!!
> (I'm back home finally...)


Thanks, Darlin'! 
Welcome back home, shall we see a reveal?


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Thanks, Darlin'!
> Welcome back home, shall we see a reveal?


Hahahahha yes!!! I'll try soon!
It's another CC piece so I feel very .. guilty!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Hahahahha yes!!! I'll try soon!
> It's another CC piece so I feel very .. guilty!!!!


Yeeeaah... the more you feel guily, the better your haul must be....


----------



## Auvina15

Dear my loveliest Bal friends, please allow me to share my new piece from the Chanel House!!! I purchased this beauty right on the day I left for my long vacation( over a month ago) and had my SA keep it in her cabinet! I just received it for Saturday delivery(how sweet!!! I just got back last Fri). 
Presenting my Iridescent Black caviar medium classic flap!!! Love the fact that it's classic but very unique, has purple/ turquoise sheen on it depends on lightnings!!! Thank for letting me share my sweetest friends!
(Ps I love it so much so I already used it for the very first time this morning when i was out with family for breakfast- very unusual!!!)


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Yeeeaah... the more you feel guily, the better your haul must be....


Love this. So true......


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> Dear my loveliest Bal friends, please allow me to share my new piece from the Chanel House!!! I purchased this beauty right on the day I left for my long vacation( over a month ago) and had my SA keep it in her cabinet! I just received it for Saturday delivery(how sweet!!! I just got back last Fri).
> Presenting my Iridescent Black caviar medium classic flap!!! Love the fact that it's classic but very unique, has purple/ turquoise sheen on it depends on lightnings!!! Thank for letting me share my sweetest friends!
> (Ps I love it so much so I already used it for the very first time this morning when i was out with family for breakfast- very unusual!!!)
> 
> View attachment 3814484
> View attachment 3814485
> View attachment 3814489
> View attachment 3814490


Congrats dear A!  What a spectacular piece!  Love the beautiful sheen!!  How did you wait a whole month while on vaca?  Glad you are using it right away.  It is a truly special piece.  Enjoy!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Dear my loveliest Bal friends, please allow me to share my new piece from the Chanel House!!! I purchased this beauty right on the day I left for my long vacation( over a month ago) and had my SA keep it in her cabinet! I just received it for Saturday delivery(how sweet!!! I just got back last Fri).
> Presenting my Iridescent Black caviar medium classic flap!!! Love the fact that it's classic but very unique, has purple/ turquoise sheen on it depends on lightnings!!! Thank for letting me share my sweetest friends!
> (Ps I love it so much so I already used it for the very first time this morning when i was out with family for breakfast- very unusual!!!)
> 
> View attachment 3814484
> View attachment 3814485
> View attachment 3814489
> View attachment 3814490


She's a beau!  
wear it in good health!


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Congrats dear A!  What a spectacular piece!  Love the beautiful sheen!!  How did you wait a whole month while on vaca?  Glad you are using it right away.  It is a truly special piece.  Enjoy!


Thanks so much, dearest IM!!! I was not quite sure at first( liked.... another black bag???!!!), but it's actually really different than my other black bags, it's chevron and I love the sheens!!! ❤️


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> She's a beau!
> wear it in good health!


Thanks so much darling Ksuromax!!!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Large Veneta + TOD's pumps for me today (and H scarf) ... decided to start the work week in appropriate dress


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Large Veneta + TOD's pumps for me today (and H scarf) ... decided to start the work week in appropriate dress


Love this bag!  You look pretty!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Love this bag!  You look pretty!


Thank you


----------



## alla.miss

Auvina15 said:


> Dear my loveliest Bal friends, please allow me to share my new piece from the Chanel House!!! I purchased this beauty right on the day I left for my long vacation( over a month ago) and had my SA keep it in her cabinet! I just received it for Saturday delivery(how sweet!!! I just got back last Fri).
> Presenting my Iridescent Black caviar medium classic flap!!! Love the fact that it's classic but very unique, has purple/ turquoise sheen on it depends on lightnings!!! Thank for letting me share my sweetest friends!
> (Ps I love it so much so I already used it for the very first time this morning when i was out with family for breakfast- very unusual!!!)
> 
> View attachment 3814484
> View attachment 3814485
> View attachment 3814489
> View attachment 3814490



Wow this is so beautiful! Also love the chevron! Congrats!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Auvina15 said:


> Dear my loveliest Bal friends, please allow me to share my new piece from the Chanel House!!! I purchased this beauty right on the day I left for my long vacation( over a month ago) and had my SA keep it in her cabinet! I just received it for Saturday delivery(how sweet!!! I just got back last Fri).
> Presenting my Iridescent Black caviar medium classic flap!!! Love the fact that it's classic but very unique, has purple/ turquoise sheen on it depends on lightnings!!! Thank for letting me share my sweetest friends!
> (Ps I love it so much so I already used it for the very first time this morning when i was out with family for breakfast- very unusual!!!)
> 
> View attachment 3814484
> View attachment 3814485
> View attachment 3814489
> View attachment 3814490


Lovely, I really like this hardware, and welcome back from your vacation! I hope you and your family had a fantastic time and are all ready for autumn with school etc. And that you've had some relief from your migraine


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Woa... Kendie, I really love your new piece!! It's soooo elegant, clean-line, understated and luxurious!!! Major congrats dearest!
> The TriFold is a beauty, indeed!!!


Thank you darlin'!! You describe it better than me! Hope your vacation was fantastic!! Welcome back dearest


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Dear my loveliest Bal friends, please allow me to share my new piece from the Chanel House!!! I purchased this beauty right on the day I left for my long vacation( over a month ago) and had my SA keep it in her cabinet! I just received it for Saturday delivery(how sweet!!! I just got back last Fri).
> Presenting my Iridescent Black caviar medium classic flap!!! Love the fact that it's classic but very unique, has purple/ turquoise sheen on it depends on lightnings!!! Thank for letting me share my sweetest friends!
> (Ps I love it so much so I already used it for the very first time this morning when i was out with family for breakfast- very unusual!!!)
> 
> View attachment 3814484
> View attachment 3814485
> View attachment 3814489
> View attachment 3814490


 Holy WOWZERS Girlie!! What a drop dead stunner! You know I'm a big fan, especially in that beautiful chevron! Wear her in the best of health & happiness....& expect people to gaze lovingly at her while you carry her!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> BV Large Veneta + TOD's pumps for me today (and H scarf) ... decided to start the work week in appropriate dress


You look fabulous, girly!!! Love love your BV beauty, very classic!!!


----------



## Auvina15

alla.miss said:


> Wow this is so beautiful! Also love the chevron! Congrats!


Thanks so much alla!!! I'm a fan of chevron too!!!


----------



## Auvina15

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Lovely, I really like this hardware, and welcome back from your vacation! I hope you and your family had a fantastic time and are all ready for autumn with school etc. And that you've had some relief from your migraine


How sweet of you, thank you so much my dear friend!!! We did have a great vacation! I had migraines a couple times during my vacay but those weren't too bad, and now it's getting much better! Im beyond happy!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Holy WOWZERS Girlie!! What a drop dead stunner! You know I'm a big fan, especially in that beautiful chevron! Wear her in the best of health & happiness....& expect people to gaze lovingly at her while you carry her!


Thank you so much, you're super sweet as always!!! I'm so in love with chevron lately and already have quite a few pieces, so bad of me!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> You look fabulous, girly!!! Love love your BV beauty, very classic!!!


Thank you heaps!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Dear my loveliest Bal friends, please allow me to share my new piece from the Chanel House!!! I purchased this beauty right on the day I left for my long vacation( over a month ago) and had my SA keep it in her cabinet! I just received it for Saturday delivery(how sweet!!! I just got back last Fri).
> Presenting my Iridescent Black caviar medium classic flap!!! Love the fact that it's classic but very unique, has purple/ turquoise sheen on it depends on lightnings!!! Thank for letting me share my sweetest friends!
> (Ps I love it so much so I already used it for the very first time this morning when i was out with family for breakfast- very unusual!!!)
> 
> View attachment 3814484
> View attachment 3814485
> View attachment 3814489
> View attachment 3814490


What a unique beauty...just like you, my friend!!  You ALWAYS find the best bags and I am so happy for you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> I totally know Celine is not for some of my beloved Bal gals but I'm a HUGE fan & the brand has really taken over my #2 favorite brand spot. This is called the TriFold clutch (has a long detachable gold chain to wear over shoulder) in lovely pearl grey. Months ago i bought the TriFold bag in black when it first came out so this clutch is the newest line extension for TriFold design. Thanks for letting me share Lovelies


Cool, sleek, elegant....what gorgeous and well thought out beauties.  I love your taste and color choices, my friend.  This new addition is fabulous....like you.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Wine tasting night with BV Knot


The sheen on this BV is gorgeous!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV Large Veneta + TOD's pumps for me today (and H scarf) ... decided to start the work week in appropriate dress


Very pretty, K!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Very pretty, K!!


Thank you, T!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Cool, sleek, elegant....what gorgeous and well thought out beauties.  I love your taste and color choices, my friend.  This new addition is fabulous....like you.


Kindest thanks sweet DM... you know I'm a huge (or actually your biggest fan....but i know iamminda will probably start a fight w/ me for saying that)& i ALWAYS love your choices! Happy positive thoughts for you my LoveBug!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> What a unique beauty...just like you, my friend!!  You ALWAYS find the best bags and I am so happy for you!


Thanks so much for your sweet comments, lovely DM!!!My CC collection is now slimmer than it used to be but they all are loved and used frequently! How are you and your husband? I really hope he's recovery and gets well! Love u darling!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Kindest thanks sweet DM... you know I'm a huge (or actually your biggest fan....but i know iamminda will probably start a fight w/ me for saying that)& i ALWAYS love your choices! Happy positive thoughts for you my LoveBug!



You are so right dear K -- I am @Dextersmom 's biggest fan!!!  Or certainly, you and I are co-president of her fan club!!! This one is definitely worth fighting for  (probably more than any CCs).


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Thanks so much for your sweet comments, lovely DM!!!My CC collection is now slimmer than it used to be but they all are loved and used frequently! How are you and your husband? I really hope he's recovery and gets well! Love u darling!!!


You are sweet to ask....thank you, my friend.  To be honest, it has been a hard week.  I hurt my hand taking out our trash.  It was a fluke, but our driveway is sloped upwards and while pushing the bin up I lost my balance and it fell backwards and pinned my poor right hand under it on our stone driveway.  My right hand/knuckles are very bruised and swollen and making things extra challenging.  The good news is that I am left-handed (though I didn't realize how many things I do with my right hand) and today was a relaxing and lovely day spent at home with the kitties and a picnic in the backyard.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> You are so right dear K -- I am @Dextersmom 's biggest fan!!!  Or certainly, you and I are co-president of her fan club!!! This one is definitely worth fighting for  (probably more than any CCs).





Kendie26 said:


> Kindest thanks sweet DM... you know I'm a huge (or actually your biggest fan....but i know iamminda will probably start a fight w/ me for saying that)& i ALWAYS love your choices! Happy positive thoughts for you my LoveBug!


I adore you both and I appreciate your kindness.  I needed a good laugh, so I thank you both for that and more.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> You are sweet to ask....thank you, my friend.  To be honest, it has been a hard week.  I hurt my hand taking out our trash.  It was a fluke, but our driveway is sloped upwards and while pushing the bin up I lost my balance and it fell backwards and pinned my poor right hand under it on our stone driveway.  My right hand/knuckles are very bruised and swollen and making things extra challenging.  The good news is that I am left-handed (though I didn't realize how many things I do with my right hand) and today was a relaxing and lovely day spent at home with the kitties and a picnic in the backyard.


I am so sorry you hurt your hand and also had a hard week .   I have come close to hurting myself pushing the bins out on a number of occasions (mainly because I am not coordinated and not fit and have a bad knee).  I am glad you can survive with your left hand in the meantime .   Also glad you had a relaxing day today. Wishing you a better week up ahead.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I am so sorry you hurt your hand and also had a hard week .   I have come close to hurting myself pushing the bins out on a number of occasions (mainly because I am not coordinated and not fit and have a bad knee).  I am glad you can survive with your left hand in the meantime .   Also glad you had a relaxing day today. Wishing you a better week up ahead.


Thank you, my friend. I have to laugh because if I don't I will be in trouble.  Who knew taking out the trash could be so dangerous??!  
Switching the subject to handbags, tomorrow afternoon I am going to pop into Nordstrom to look at a bag I reserved (a seasonal C flap I am not sure if I will take but want to see in person) and I am going to scare my poor SA with my Frankenstein hand.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, my friend. I have to laugh because if I don't I will be in trouble.  Who knew taking out the trash could be so dangerous??!
> Switching the subject to handbags, tomorrow afternoon I am going to pop into Nordstrom to look at a bag I reserved (a seasonal C flap I am not sure if I will take but want to see in person) and I am going to scare my poor SA with my Frankenstein hand.


Love switching the subject to handbags .  Very excited for your new CC -- is this the Fall season you are talking about?  (Sorry I don't know much about CC unfortunately--was it the spring season that had the beautiful metallic purple (yours) and turquoise -- sorry for my newbie ignorance).  Your hand can't look that bad -- is it?  I can't Imagine any part of you looking FrankenS-like!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Love switching the subject to handbags .  Very excited for your new CC -- is this the Fall season you are talking about?  (Sorry I don't know much about CC unfortunately--was it the spring season that had the beautiful metallic purple (yours) and turquoise -- sorry for my newbie ignorance).  Your hand can't look that bad -- is it?  I can't Imagine any part of you looking FrankenS-like!!!


Hi friend, I am honestly not good at keeping track of all of the seasons myself.  My purple metallic flap was from Spring, I believe and tomorrow's bag is from what Chanel calls Fall Act 2.  My new red bags (M/L and mini) were from Fall Act 1.  It's a bit much to keep track of.   When I leave the house, I put band-aids on my knuckles because they have open wounds.  It looks pretty gross, to be honest, but it is healing.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Hi friend, I am honestly not good at keeping track of all of the seasons myself.  My purple metallic flap was from Spring, I believe and tomorrow's bag is from what Chanel calls Fall Act 2.  My new red bags (M/L and mini) were from Fall Act 1.  It's a bit much to keep track of.   When I leave the house, I put band-aids on my knuckles because they have open wounds.  It looks pretty gross, to be honest, but it is healing.


Ok thanks DM!  I have seen references to Act 1 and Act 2 and wondered.  Thanks for explaining.  Let us know how it goes tomorrow--or just show us


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Ok thanks DM!  I have seen references to Act 1 and Act 2 and wondered.  Thanks for explaining.  Let us know how it goes tomorrow--or just show us


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> You are sweet to ask....thank you, my friend.  To be honest, it has been a hard week.  I hurt my hand taking out our trash.  It was a fluke, but our driveway is sloped upwards and while pushing the bin up I lost my balance and it fell backwards and pinned my poor right hand under it on our stone driveway.  My right hand/knuckles are very bruised and swollen and making things extra challenging.  The good news is that I am left-handed (though I didn't realize how many things I do with my right hand) and today was a relaxing and lovely day spent at home with the kitties and a picnic in the backyard.


Oh, dear!! I am so sorry, Darling! shame all the trouble come in bunch!!  
Sending healing vibes your way and hope a bit of shopping therapy will help to get over it faster!!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Here's a photo 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3815470

My little lilac BV... more mod shots soon.  Don't you love the color?...[emoji173]️[emoji445]


----------



## Kendie26

DutchGirl007 said:


> Here's a photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3815470
> 
> My little lilac BV... more mod shots soon.  Don't you love the color?...[emoji173]️[emoji445]


Would love to see but pic not loading (for me anyway) Congrats on her though..no doubt she' s a beauty!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> You are sweet to ask....thank you, my friend.  To be honest, it has been a hard week.  I hurt my hand taking out our trash.  It was a fluke, but our driveway is sloped upwards and while pushing the bin up I lost my balance and it fell backwards and pinned my poor right hand under it on our stone driveway.  My right hand/knuckles are very bruised and swollen and making things extra challenging.  The good news is that I am left-handed (though I didn't realize how many things I do with my right hand) and today was a relaxing and lovely day spent at home with the kitties and a picnic in the backyard.


Eek! SO sorry to hear this dearest. We also have a stone driveway & i too have fallen so i can kind of relate. Thankfully you didn't break your wrist!! Hopefully the swollenness & bruising goes away quickly. There is never EVER anything "Frankenstein" like on you my pretty! Good luck at Nordi's!!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Sorry the last photo didn't work.  I went window shopping, saw a wallet in this color
and asked to see whatever they had, in this gorgeous lavender.  Called "Glicine" I could not resist picking up another "Bella" in this gorgeous color!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Eek! SO sorry to hear this dearest. We also have a stone driveway & i too have fallen so i can kind of relate. Thankfully you didn't break your wrist!! Hopefully the swollenness & bruising goes away quickly. There is never EVER anything "Frankenstein" like on you my pretty! Good luck at Nordi's!!





ksuromax said:


> Oh, dear!! I am so sorry, Darling! shame all the trouble come in bunch!!
> Sending healing vibes your way and hope a bit of shopping therapy will help to get over it faster!!


Thank you my friends, for your kindness and support.


----------



## Dextersmom

DutchGirl007 said:


> View attachment 3815636
> 
> View attachment 3815639
> 
> 
> Sorry the last photo didn't work.  I went window shopping, saw a wallet in this color
> and asked to see whatever they had, in this gorgeous lavender.  Called "Glicine" I could not resist picking up another "Bella" in this gorgeous color!


That is beautiful!!


----------



## Iamminda

DutchGirl007 said:


> View attachment 3815636
> 
> View attachment 3815639
> 
> 
> Sorry the last photo didn't work.  I went window shopping, saw a wallet in this color
> and asked to see whatever they had, in this gorgeous lavender.  Called "Glicine" I could not resist picking up another "Bella" in this gorgeous color!


This color is absolutely gorgeous!! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## ksuromax

DutchGirl007 said:


> View attachment 3815636
> 
> View attachment 3815639
> 
> 
> Sorry the last photo didn't work.  I went window shopping, saw a wallet in this color
> and asked to see whatever they had, in this gorgeous lavender.  Called "Glicine" I could not resist picking up another "Bella" in this gorgeous color!


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Phiomega

DutchGirl007 said:


> Sorry the last photo didn't work.  I went window shopping, saw a wallet in this color
> and asked to see whatever they had, in this gorgeous lavender.  Called "Glicine" I could not resist picking up another "Bella" in this gorgeous color!



Really beautiful! My friend got this one when I got my Moss bella in Heathrow and the color is really gorgeous!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> You are sweet to ask....thank you, my friend.  To be honest, it has been a hard week.  I hurt my hand taking out our trash.  It was a fluke, but our driveway is sloped upwards and while pushing the bin up I lost my balance and it fell backwards and pinned my poor right hand under it on our stone driveway.  My right hand/knuckles are very bruised and swollen and making things extra challenging.  The good news is that I am left-handed (though I didn't realize how many things I do with my right hand) and today was a relaxing and lovely day spent at home with the kitties and a picnic in the backyard.


Oh my....I'm so sorry for what happened to you! Even though you're left handed but I know it's really challenging....I do hope you will get better soon!
I'm glad you had a relaxed day!!! Love the idea camping in the back yard... we had done a few times in summer, it was so fun! Take care my dearest!!!


----------



## Auvina15

DutchGirl007 said:


> View attachment 3815636
> 
> View attachment 3815639
> 
> 
> Sorry the last photo didn't work.  I went window shopping, saw a wallet in this color
> and asked to see whatever they had, in this gorgeous lavender.  Called "Glicine" I could not resist picking up another "Bella" in this gorgeous color!


Wow It's so pretty, I really love the color!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Kendie26

DutchGirl007 said:


> View attachment 3815636
> 
> View attachment 3815639
> 
> 
> Sorry the last photo didn't work.  I went window shopping, saw a wallet in this color
> and asked to see whatever they had, in this gorgeous lavender.  Called "Glicine" I could not resist picking up another "Bella" in this gorgeous color!


Purple power!!! So lovely...Congrats dear DG!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Oh my....I'm so sorry for what happened to you! Even though you're left handed but I know it's really challenging....I do hope you will get better soon!
> I'm glad you had a relaxed day!!! Love the idea camping in the back yard... we had done a few times in summer, it was so fun! Take care my dearest!!!


Thank you, my sweet friend.  This too shall pass, as they say.


----------



## Phiomega

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, my sweet friend.  This too shall pass, as they say.



Do get well soon... must be very painful.
Give the hand a good rest and indeed this too shall pass... [emoji1317]


----------



## Dextersmom

Phiomega said:


> Do get well soon... must be very painful.
> Give the hand a good rest and indeed this too shall pass... [emoji1317]


----------



## ksuromax

Morning look/work bag - YSL Roady
Evening drinks with an old good friend - clutch by Topshop, lamb fur and lush leather


----------



## carlynne

I'm obsessed


----------



## Stacey D

Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Morning look/work bag - YSL Roady
> Evening drinks with an old good friend - clutch by Topshop, lamb fur and lush leather


Pretty look today, my friend.


----------



## ksuromax




----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


>


So pretty in those warm tone colors & your killer scarf collection


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


>


LOVE this look and your gorgeous fire red/orange beauty!!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


>


Love this bag on you and as usual, great accessorizing and coordinating for a perfect look.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> LOVE this look and your gorgeous fire red/orange beauty!!!


@Kendie26 


Iamminda said:


> Love this bag on you and as usual, great accessorizing and coordinating for a perfect look.


you are too kind, my dearest friends


----------



## Dextersmom

So I ended up taking home the lovely seasonal Fall Act 2 Chanel I went to look at earlier this week.  It is called the Big Bang Flap Bag and it is metallic black calfskin with SHW.  I love this bag for many of the same reasons I fell in love with Balenciaga years ago.  It is very smooshy and lightweight, has a lovely glow/sheen and the chain details give it a little edge.  This bag is so easy to wear and I took all of these pic's under natural light in my bathroom.


----------



## kiwishopper

My red Gucci Disco bag


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> So I ended up taking home the lovely seasonal Fall Act 2 Chanel I went to look at earlier this week.  It is called the Big Bang Flap Bag and it is metallic black calfskin with SHW.  I love this bag for many of the same reasons I fell in love with Balenciaga years ago.  It is very smooshy and lightweight, has a lovely glow/sheen and the chain details give it a little edge.  This bag is so easy to wear and I took all of these pic's under natural light in my bathroom.
> View attachment 3818300
> View attachment 3818303
> View attachment 3818304
> View attachment 3818307
> View attachment 3818309
> View attachment 3818311
> View attachment 3818312
> View attachment 3818314
> View attachment 3818315
> View attachment 3818317



Wow DM -- you are starting this special month with quite a bang (pun intended ).  I love the sheen and the chain detail.  And lovely mod shots!!  Is it fairly big?  Bigger than Medium, more like the Jumbo size?   Congrats on this fantastic bag and can't wait to see more pics of you wearing this beauty!


----------



## Iamminda

kiwishopper said:


> My red Gucci Disco bag



The Disco is especially pretty in red !!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Wow DM -- you are starting this special month with quite a bang (pun intended ).  I love the sheen and the chain detail.  And lovely mod shots!!  Is it fairly big?  Bigger than Medium, more like the Jumbo size?   Congrats on this fantastic bag and can't wait to see more pics of you wearing this beauty!


Thank you, my friend. This is definitely a bigger bag, you are right.  It is definitely bigger than a Medium flap and is probably more like a Jumbo, but not nearly as structured or wide.  It resembles a bag I see sometimes in pictures called a Chain Around Maxi.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> So I ended up taking home the lovely seasonal Fall Act 2 Chanel I went to look at earlier this week.  It is called the Big Bang Flap Bag and it is metallic black calfskin with SHW.  I love this bag for many of the same reasons I fell in love with Balenciaga years ago.  It is very smooshy and lightweight, has a lovely glow/sheen and the chain details give it a little edge.  This bag is so easy to wear and I took all of these pic's under natural light in my bathroom.
> View attachment 3818300
> View attachment 3818303
> View attachment 3818304
> View attachment 3818307
> View attachment 3818309
> View attachment 3818311
> View attachment 3818312
> View attachment 3818314
> View attachment 3818315
> View attachment 3818317



Oh wow!!!  This is such a beautiful bag, the leather is really quite mesmerising (+ your pics are gorgeous as always)


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> So I ended up taking home the lovely seasonal Fall Act 2 Chanel I went to look at earlier this week.  It is called the Big Bang Flap Bag and it is metallic black calfskin with SHW.  I love this bag for many of the same reasons I fell in love with Balenciaga years ago.  It is very smooshy and lightweight, has a lovely glow/sheen and the chain details give it a little edge.  This bag is so easy to wear and I took all of these pic's under natural light in my bathroom.
> View attachment 3818300
> View attachment 3818303
> View attachment 3818304
> View attachment 3818307
> View attachment 3818309
> View attachment 3818311
> View attachment 3818312
> View attachment 3818314
> View attachment 3818315
> View attachment 3818317


Gorgeous!!  congrats and enjoy in good health!! really edgy and chic! 
love the look with a jeans skirt!


----------



## ksuromax

kiwishopper said:


> My red Gucci Disco bag


Stunning red beauty!!!


----------



## ksuromax

My  BV


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> My  BV


Big puddle of royal prettiness!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> So I ended up taking home the lovely seasonal Fall Act 2 Chanel I went to look at earlier this week.  It is called the Big Bang Flap Bag and it is metallic black calfskin with SHW.  I love this bag for many of the same reasons I fell in love with Balenciaga years ago.  It is very smooshy and lightweight, has a lovely glow/sheen and the chain details give it a little edge.  This bag is so easy to wear and I took all of these pic's under natural light in my bathroom.
> View attachment 3818300
> View attachment 3818303
> View attachment 3818304
> View attachment 3818307
> View attachment 3818309
> View attachment 3818311
> View attachment 3818312
> View attachment 3818314
> View attachment 3818315
> View attachment 3818317


Very edgy/coolDM & it looks very lovely on you! (Still waiting to see something that doesn't look amazing on you...that will just never happen!) Big Congrats dearest & of course I'm totally eyeing your gorgeous skirt


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> My  BV



+1 on what Kendie said!  Gorgeous puddle indeed!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Very edgy/coolDM & it looks very lovely on you! (Still waiting to see something that doesn't look amazing on you...that will just never happen!) Big Congrats dearest & of course I'm totally eyeing your gorgeous skirt





jeanstohandbags said:


> Oh wow!!!  This is such a beautiful bag, the leather is really quite mesmerising (+ your pics are gorgeous as always)





ksuromax said:


> Gorgeous!!  congrats and enjoy in good health!! really edgy and chic!
> love the look with a jeans skirt!



Thank you, my friends.  I appreciate your kindness and I wish you all a beautiful Friday.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> My  BV


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> My  BV


GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Morning look/work bag - YSL Roady
> Evening drinks with an old good friend - clutch by Topshop, lamb fur and lush leather


Wow, so chic and elegant, I LOVE!!!


----------



## Auvina15

kiwishopper said:


> My red Gucci Disco bag


Absolutely stunning, bag and accessories!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> GORGEOUS!!!





Auvina15 said:


> Wow, so chic and elegant, I LOVE!!!


Thank you, my Dear!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> So I ended up taking home the lovely seasonal Fall Act 2 Chanel I went to look at earlier this week.  It is called the Big Bang Flap Bag and it is metallic black calfskin with SHW.  I love this bag for many of the same reasons I fell in love with Balenciaga years ago.  It is very smooshy and lightweight, has a lovely glow/sheen and the chain details give it a little edge.  This bag is so easy to wear and I took all of these pic's under natural light in my bathroom.
> View attachment 3818300
> View attachment 3818303
> View attachment 3818304
> View attachment 3818307
> View attachment 3818309
> View attachment 3818311
> View attachment 3818312
> View attachment 3818314
> View attachment 3818315
> View attachment 3818317


Congratulations again on this beauty, DM!!! The leather and the details of the bag are glorious.... and Thanks so much for the mod shots, it looks fabulous on you!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> +1 on what Kendie said!  Gorgeous puddle indeed!


Speaking of "puddles"... i just have to laugh & tell you that i was carrying a Celine micro luggage today & he hates that bag...he's like "it's so weird, it's stiff, it looks fake cause it's stiff leather & it's not like your Balenciaga's that smooth & flop down into a puddle!!!" HE SAID THIS. No joke. I cracked up. Hey, at least he pays attention. My poor Celine bag though!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Speaking of "puddles"... i just have to laugh & tell you that i was carrying a Celine micro luggage today & he hates that bag...he's like "it's so weird, it's stiff, it looks fake cause it's stiff leather & it's not like your Balenciaga's that smooth & flop down into a puddle!!!" HE SAID THIS. No joke. I cracked up. Hey, at least he pays attention. My poor Celine bag though!


Too funny!  I just looked on the other thread to see if I've missed a pic of your mini luggage (which I love love).  Guess you didn't post one -- bummer!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Too funny!  I just looked on the other thread to see if I've missed a pic of your mini luggage (which I love love).  Guess you didn't post one -- bummer!


Just posted it for you babe! DH & I met after work for an early dinner & when i put it on the restaurant table he started his anti Celine rant!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Congratulations again on this beauty, DM!!! The leather and the details of the bag are glorious.... and Thanks so much for the mod shots, it looks fabulous on you!!![/QUOTE
> Thank you again, my darling friend.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> My  BV



Gorgeous, what a fabulous colour!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Speaking of "puddles"... i just have to laugh & tell you that i was carrying a Celine micro luggage today & he hates that bag...he's like "it's so weird, it's stiff, it looks fake cause it's stiff leather & it's not like your Balenciaga's that smooth & flop down into a puddle!!!" HE SAID THIS. No joke. I cracked up. Hey, at least he pays attention. My poor Celine bag though!


You're married to a smart man, girl!!  he said it for me


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> You're married to a smart man, girl!!  he said it for me


Ha, I'll tell him you said so sweetie (he is smart on everything...just not on Celine bags!& yes i know you are not a fan either!!!)


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my bronze mini.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my bronze mini.
> View attachment 3819779
> View attachment 3819780


Your new bracelet looks fab!!! Lovely look today!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my bronze mini.
> View attachment 3819779
> View attachment 3819780


Looking pretty DM .  Your bracelets pair perfectly with your outfit!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Looking pretty DM .  Your bracelets pair perfectly with your outfit!





ksuromax said:


> Your new bracelet looks fab!!! Lovely look today!


Thank you, my friends!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my bronze mini.
> View attachment 3819779
> View attachment 3819780


Loving EVERYTHING in these pics...most especially YOU!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Loving EVERYTHING in these pics...most especially YOU!


Thank you, sweet Kendie.


----------



## nashpoo

Had to get this one [emoji24] very in your face Gucci, but I fell in love!







Does the size look okay? It's the biggest size in the Dionysus.


----------



## Pink Chanel Frosting

nashpoo said:


> Had to get this one [emoji24] very in your face Gucci, but I fell in love!
> 
> View attachment 3820574
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820575
> 
> 
> Does the size look okay? It's the biggest size in the Dionysus.



Gorgeous choice! I think the size looks great on you as well!


----------



## Kendie26

nashpoo said:


> Had to get this one [emoji24] very in your face Gucci, but I fell in love!
> 
> View attachment 3820574
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820575
> 
> 
> Does the size look okay? It's the biggest size in the Dionysus.


Girl, OMG no you didn't?!!!! Ahhhhh...now your solid pink one has a lovely sister!WOWZERS!


----------



## Iamminda

nashpoo said:


> Had to get this one [emoji24] very in your face Gucci, but I fell in love!
> 
> View attachment 3820574
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820575
> 
> 
> Does the size look okay? It's the biggest size in the Dionysus.


Another beautiful Dionysus -- congrats and enjoy!  I really like how the pink add a more feminine touch!


----------



## Kendie26

I'VE.BEEN.BAD.....very bad. Not proud. Ugh. Couldn't be helped. Please meet my Celine Box . Yes I'm on a Celine kick lately but this is it for the year! For sure. Well, maybe. I wish you could feel this bag in person. It's insanely luxe smooth calfskin in color named "cloud" ...it's light blue w/ grey undertone.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> I'VE.BEEN.BAD.....very bad. Not proud. Ugh. Couldn't be helped. Please meet my Celine Box . Yes I'm on a Celine kick lately but this is it for the year! For sure. Well, maybe. I wish you could feel this bag in person. It's insanely luxe smooth calfskin in color named "cloud" ...it's light blue w/ grey undertone.


I love it when you are bad because it means more eye candy for me .  This is such a lovely bag -- the color is gorgeous especially in that third picture.  (I love how you added the pink flower to the pic ).  You are most definitely on a Celine kick lately -- does your DH like this bag?  My bag-sitting services are still available for all your bags!   Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> I love it when you are bad because it means more eye candy for me .  This is such a lovely bag -- the color is gorgeous especially in that third picture.  (I love how you added the pink flower to the pic ).  You are most definitely on a Celine kick lately -- does your DH like this bag?  My bag-sitting services are still available for all your bags!   Congrats and enjoy!


HAHAHA!!! I haven't shown him yet! He will surely dislike it although he'll love the color. Since it's a somewhat subdued style MAYBE he won't HATE it, but i doubt he'll love it....so your "services" are safe babe!! Kind thanks sweetie!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> I'VE.BEEN.BAD.....very bad. Not proud. Ugh. Couldn't be helped. Please meet my Celine Box . Yes I'm on a Celine kick lately but this is it for the year! For sure. Well, maybe. I wish you could feel this bag in person. It's insanely luxe smooth calfskin in color named "cloud" ...it's light blue w/ grey undertone.


I'm starting to see why you are on a Céline kick, Kendie. That's a very beautiful bag and colour


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I'm starting to see why you are on a Céline kick, Kendie. That's a very beautiful bag and colour


Thanks so much SGCW! SO much better in person, i promise! Can't take the wait much more for your new reveal. You exhibit great grace & patience my friend!


----------



## Dextersmom

nashpoo said:


> Had to get this one [emoji24] very in your face Gucci, but I fell in love!
> 
> View attachment 3820574
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820575
> 
> 
> Does the size look okay? It's the biggest size in the Dionysus.


That is so pretty!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> I'VE.BEEN.BAD.....very bad. Not proud. Ugh. Couldn't be helped. Please meet my Celine Box . Yes I'm on a Celine kick lately but this is it for the year! For sure. Well, maybe. I wish you could feel this bag in person. It's insanely luxe smooth calfskin in color named "cloud" ...it's light blue w/ grey undertone.


Wow, you are a very busy lady acquiring all of the beautiful Celine's!!   I also admire the clean lines and this silhouette is so lovely and functional and this color is so ethereal and soft.  I love it and it suits you and you wardrobe so well, my friend.   This may sound awful of me , but I tried on a beautiful red box last Christmas and my 2 friends who were with me (for the Nordstrom holiday party) didn't like it one bit and thought it was too plain.  I didn't get it but have thought of it longingly from time to time since then.  I adore these friends....but they are not into handbags like I am, to say the least, and in fact they get excited when I clean out my closet as they both carry bags I used to love (both Prada).  The truth is, I do my best shopping alone.  I am so happy for you, as this is such a timeless piece.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Wow, you are a very busy lady acquiring all of the beautiful Celine's!!   I also admire the clean lines and this silhouette is so lovely and functional and this color is so ethereal and soft.  I love it and it suits you and you wardrobe so well, my friend.   This may sound awful of me , but I tried on a beautiful red box last Christmas and my 2 friends who were with me (for the Nordstrom holiday party) didn't like it one bit and thought it was too plain.  I didn't get it but have thought of it longingly from time to time since then.  I adore these friends....but they are not into handbags like I am, to say the least, and in fact they get excited when I clean out my closet as they both carry bags I used to love (both Prada).  The truth is, I do my best shopping alone.  I am so happy for you, as this is such a timeless piece.


Kindest thanks my dearest  No doubt these 2 friends LOVE when you clean your closet....how about me & @Iamminda next time! (Kidding) Your words surely do not sound awful!! I totally get that everyone has their own taste/style choices & some are totally adverse to certain looks. I know many of the Bal lovers here crave the soft/smooshy/slouch in their bags & they do not like structured bags at all....i get it/that's their preference. But me, i have drastically swayed the last 2 years...sadly swayed away from the Bal look & smooth to appreciating & needing my bags to have structure (thus our chanel love & for me, I've always been a Celine fan) I did not love the Box the first time I tried it on because it was when i was all Bal, all the time & didn't like structure. But now that my taste has changed, I loved it immediately. I love how it's "under the radar" w/ branding & the quality that Celine puts out is totally impeccable, lights out phenomenal. I wish you could see this one in person. I totally see you rocking this style!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> I'VE.BEEN.BAD.....very bad. Not proud. Ugh. Couldn't be helped. Please meet my Celine Box . Yes I'm on a Celine kick lately but this is it for the year! For sure. Well, maybe. I wish you could feel this bag in person. It's insanely luxe smooth calfskin in color named "cloud" ...it's light blue w/ grey undertone.


I definitely see the connection between this style and Chanel flaps, so i know this style will work for you. Colour is heavenly amazing, so soft, chic and dressy. It will be a cherry on top of a dark navy classic suit for a formal meeting, or floral dress with matching blue flowers (which you've posted recently) for a romantic date. I think it's very YOU, and i am looking forward to your mod shots in either way you be rocking it!  
Big congrats and wear it in good health!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> I'VE.BEEN.BAD.....very bad. Not proud. Ugh. Couldn't be helped. Please meet my Celine Box . Yes I'm on a Celine kick lately but this is it for the year! For sure. Well, maybe. I wish you could feel this bag in person. It's insanely luxe smooth calfskin in color named "cloud" ...it's light blue w/ grey undertone.


What a beauty !! Enjoy Kendie !!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> I definitely see the connection between this style and Chanel flaps, so i know this style will work for you. Colour is heavenly amazing, so soft, chic and dressy. It will be a cherry on top of a dark navy classic suit for a formal meeting, or floral dress with matching blue flowers (which you've posted recently) for a romantic date. I think it's very YOU, and i am looking forward to your mod shots in either way you be rocking it!
> Big congrats and wear it in good health!





Dmurphy1 said:


> What a beauty !! Enjoy Kendie !!


Thank you so very much my 2 gorgeous friends!! @ksuromax~you are 1 sharp/bright cookie!! The first outfit i held this light blue box against was that exact dress you speak of!!! Sadly i can't wear it much longer with change of seasons but that's so darn cute of you to remember it & suggest it! :Smooch:


----------



## StefaniJoy

My new FENDI beauty. This is BY THE WAY in Grey Powder with Bordeaux handles. Extremely versatile...I'm in LOVE [emoji173]️


----------



## Iamminda

StefaniJoy said:


> My new FENDI beauty. This is BY THE WAY in Grey Powder with Bordeaux handles. Extremely versatile...I'm in LOVE [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3822668


Beautiful color combo!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Kendie26

StefaniJoy said:


> My new FENDI beauty. This is BY THE WAY in Grey Powder with Bordeaux handles. Extremely versatile...I'm in LOVE [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3822668


Oh  Wow!! SUPER beautiful & oh so chic w/ the colorways! Absolutely LOVE this one...big Congrats girl!!!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful color combo!  Congrats and enjoy!



Thank you so much!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Kendie26 said:


> Oh  Wow!! SUPER beautiful & oh so chic w/ the colorways! Absolutely LOVE this one...big Congrats girl!!!



Thanks so much Kendie!! [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> I'VE.BEEN.BAD.....very bad. Not proud. Ugh. Couldn't be helped. Please meet my Celine Box . Yes I'm on a Celine kick lately but this is it for the year! For sure. Well, maybe. I wish you could feel this bag in person. It's insanely luxe smooth calfskin in color named "cloud" ...it's light blue w/ grey undertone.


Woaaaa.... lovely Kendie, I just saw THIS and so proud of you!!!! It's very very beautiful and classic Celine piece!!! You got it, big congratulations to you!!! I got the chance to touch and feel a Celine box last time in the store and I really loved it, was so tempted... it's sooo luxurious and very classy!!! Big YES, K.!!!


----------



## Auvina15

StefaniJoy said:


> My new FENDI beauty. This is BY THE WAY in Grey Powder with Bordeaux handles. Extremely versatile...I'm in LOVE [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3822668


What a unique and stunning Fendi piece you got, congratulations!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Woaaaa.... lovely Kendie, I just saw THIS and so proud of you!!!! It's very very beautiful and classic Celine piece!!! You got it, big congratulations to you!!! I got the chance to touch and feel a Celine box last time in the store and I really loved it, was so tempted... it's sooo luxurious and very classy!!! Big YES, K.!!!


HA you make me laugh! You are just so "totes adorbs" & loveable dearest Auvina!!  So glad you got to see & touch a Box in person. I feel like I'm preaching & being a Celine ambassador lately! But seriously, if folks havent' seen or touched Celine in person, they MUST...the quality is just BAM.  Thanks again to you sweetie!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my new Big Bang Flap and a pic showing what I carried inside, though it could definitely have held more.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new Big Bang Flap and a pic showing what I carried inside, though it could definitely have held more.
> View attachment 3823883
> View attachment 3823884
> View attachment 3823885


The car shot is great, shows the bag in her best - size, slouchiness and puffness, really cool!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new Big Bang Flap and a pic showing what I carried inside, though it could definitely have held more.
> View attachment 3823883
> View attachment 3823884
> View attachment 3823885


Love this bag and may I say, you are a beautiful vision in white  !  I also love your accessories (especially that Boy (?) zippy coin purse or wallet (?)).


----------



## ksuromax

back to BV 
Large Veneta and sneakers today


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new Big Bang Flap and a pic showing what I carried inside, though it could definitely have held more.
> View attachment 3823883
> View attachment 3823884
> View attachment 3823885



Beautiful bag & everything!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> back to BV
> Large Veneta and sneakers today



Beautiful look....& that scarf is just the icing on the cake!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Beautiful look....& that scarf is just the icing on the cake!


Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> back to BV
> Large Veneta and sneakers today


What a beautiful look K!  Love it all!  What color is your bag again?  Greyish blue?


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful look K!  Love it all!  What color is your bag again?  Greyish blue?


Thanks, Darlin'! 
BV calls it Krim, it's lead blue, with strong grey undertone. Very calm, muted and soft, perfect neutral colour. 
In 2017 BV re-introduced it again, they have a few designs in this colour at the moment.


----------



## Dextersmom

jeanstohandbags said:


> Beautiful bag & everything!





ksuromax said:


> The car shot is great, shows the bag in her best - size, slouchiness and puffness, really cool!!





Iamminda said:


> Love this bag and may I say, you are a beautiful vision in white  !  I also love your accessories (especially that Boy (?) zippy coin purse or wallet (?)).


Thank you all so much!!! 
IM, I use that little Boy Coin Case as my wallet.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> back to BV
> Large Veneta and sneakers today


So soft and lovely.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you all so much!!!
> IM, I use that little Boy Coin Case as my wallet.



Thanks for the info DM!  I use a LV equivalent as my daily wallet too -- love this size (am considering it for my collection ).


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for the info DM!  I use a LV equivalent as my daily wallet too -- love this size (am considering it for my collection ).


I think you would really like it.  It has 3 compartments and is quite roomy.  You should definitely go into a boutique and play with one. 
PS. I am being a little selfish, tbh....because I really want you to join the Chanel club.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I think you would really like it.  It has 3 compartments and is quite roomy.  You should definitely go into a boutique and play with one.
> PS. I am being a little selfish, tbh....because I really want you to join the Chanel club.


Great!  I am honestly scared to go to the boutique (think the closest boutique is 1-1/2 hour away so maybe a NM?)  -- was thinking of buying one online but need to authenticate even if new with tag plus price is usually over retail .  If I live near you,  I would ask you to go with me for advice and moral support, lol. Anyways, something to think about.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Great!  I am honestly scared to go to the boutique (think the closest boutique is 1-1/2 hour away so maybe a NM?)  -- was thinking of buying one online but need to authenticate even if new with tag plus price is usually over retail .  If I live near you,  I would ask you to go with me for advice and moral support, lol. Anyways, something to think about.


Ah...I don't have a stand alone boutique down here in San Diego either, I was just referring to any boutique; mine are inside NM and Nordstrom's. 
I wish you lived near too......I would love to go shopping with you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading to brunch with my red mini and new A.L.C. wrap skirt.  It feels fun and flirty and is the first piece from this brand I have tried.  The quality is amazing.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to brunch with my red mini and new A.L.C. wrap skirt.  It feels fun and flirty and is the first piece from this brand I have tried.  The quality is amazing.
> View attachment 3826245
> View attachment 3826247


DM, you look beautiful -- and fun and flirty too .  I like that wrap skirt on you!  And your red mini is just the perfect bag to go with it.  Hope you have a great brunch.


----------



## Iamminda

double post -- delete


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> DM, you look beautiful -- and fun and flirty too .  I like that wrap skirt on you!  And your red mini is just the perfect bag to go with it.  Hope you have a great brunch.


Thank you, my sweet friend.  Hope that you are enjoying this lovely weekend.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to brunch with my red mini and new A.L.C. wrap skirt.  It feels fun and flirty and is the first piece from this brand I have tried.  The quality is amazing.
> View attachment 3826245
> View attachment 3826247



Gorgeous outfit & love the skirt (& especially the red Chanel)!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to brunch with my red mini and new A.L.C. wrap skirt.  It feels fun and flirty and is the first piece from this brand I have tried.  The quality is amazing.
> View attachment 3826245
> View attachment 3826247


Looking lovely, as always, Dextersmom, that red is  I hope you and your husband are doing better and better every day


----------



## Dextersmom

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Looking lovely, as always, Dextersmom, that red is  I hope you and your husband are doing better and better every day


That is very kind of you and I thank you. 


jeanstohandbags said:


> Gorgeous outfit & love the skirt (& especially the red Chanel)!


Thank you so much.


----------



## StefaniJoy

So, I went back to Fendi and exchanged my Powder Grey for this beautiful English ROSE color. It's like a dark mauve. Very feminine. I can't stop staring at her[emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## Iamminda

StefaniJoy said:


> So, I went back to Fendi and exchanged my Powder Grey for this beautiful English ROSE color. It's like a dark mauve. Very feminine. I can't stop staring at her[emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3827358
> View attachment 3827359
> View attachment 3827360


Beautiful!  I agree -- think I like this color combo a bit more than the last one (also pretty though).


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

StefaniJoy said:


> So, I went back to Fendi and exchanged my Powder Grey for this beautiful English ROSE color. It's like a dark mauve. Very feminine. I can't stop staring at her[emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3827358
> View attachment 3827359
> View attachment 3827360


I second Iamminda.. Love this colour. Very pleasant on the eyes. Congratulations!


----------



## Phiomega

StefaniJoy said:


> So, I went back to Fendi and exchanged my Powder Grey for this beautiful English ROSE color. It's like a dark mauve. Very feminine. I can't stop staring at her[emoji175][emoji175]



Very pretty combination!


----------



## ksuromax

Prada soft calf with a tiny pony lego charm to 'speak' to my H shawl horse 
And Balenciaga sandals


----------



## Kendie26

StefaniJoy said:


> So, I went back to Fendi and exchanged my Powder Grey for this beautiful English ROSE color. It's like a dark mauve. Very feminine. I can't stop staring at her[emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3827358
> View attachment 3827359
> View attachment 3827360


Very pretty & unique color...really gorgeous/Congrats!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Prada soft calf with a tiny pony lego charm to 'speak' to my H shawl horse
> And Balenciaga sandals


You look lovely K!  I like that top a lot.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> You look lovely K!  I like that top a lot.


Thank you, Sweetie


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> You look lovely K!  I like that top a lot.


Don't know why my post to dear @ksuromax  didn't post this morning....hmmmm...but i also commented on the top! I won't fight you though babe! You look lovely as always dear K!@


----------



## Kendie26

Y'all know how excited it was to get my first (& only) Celine Box....it's her debut day today so wanted to share LOVE her. (Yes, i know, i know....this dang dress AGAIN)


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Prada soft calf with a tiny pony lego charm to 'speak' to my H shawl horse
> And Balenciaga sandals


Just beautiful as always, sweet ksuromax!!! Love love your sandals..


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Y'all know how excited it was to get my first (& only) Celine Box....it's her debut day today so wanted to share LOVE her. (Yes, i know, i know....this dang dress AGAIN)


Looking amazing!!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Don't know why my post to dear @ksuromax  didn't post this morning....hmmmm...but i also commented on the top! I won't fight you though babe! You look lovely as always dear K!@





Auvina15 said:


> Just beautiful as always, sweet ksuromax!!! Love love your sandals..


thank you, my lovelies!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Y'all know how excited it was to get my first (& only) Celine Box....it's her debut day today so wanted to share LOVE her. (Yes, i know, i know....this dang dress AGAIN)


You look fabulous, darling Kendie!!! Love love the bag and... everything!!! Your bag and dress- the perfect combo!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to brunch with my red mini and new A.L.C. wrap skirt.  It feels fun and flirty and is the first piece from this brand I have tried.  The quality is amazing.
> View attachment 3826245
> View attachment 3826247


Just admiring these pictures again... you totally ROCK!!!! Huge love, outfit and bag!!!


----------



## Auvina15

StefaniJoy said:


> So, I went back to Fendi and exchanged my Powder Grey for this beautiful English ROSE color. It's like a dark mauve. Very feminine. I can't stop staring at her[emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3827358
> View attachment 3827359
> View attachment 3827360


So gorgeous!!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Y'all know how excited it was to get my first (& only) Celine Box....it's her debut day today so wanted to share LOVE her. (Yes, i know, i know....this dang dress AGAIN)


Beautiful and très très elegant, Kendie! You wear such lovely printed dresses and skirts, I've been meaning to comment on this and now was a great opportunity. to mention it  And your Céline... I really really like this bag. It's fast becoming a contender on my wishlist


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Prada soft calf with a tiny pony lego charm to 'speak' to my H shawl horse
> And Balenciaga sandals


I love how you mix up your H:s and other designer goodies with Spinners and Lego horses! A little Yoda Lego key ring would be just the thing for one of my bags


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I love how you mix up your H:s and other designer goodies with Spinners and Lego horses! A little Yoda Lego key ring would be just the thing for one of my bags


that's my secret trick how i turn matronly H shawl into an edgy and modern accessory 
I have one Yoda....  will post it for you specially


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Y'all know how excited it was to get my first (& only) Celine Box....it's her debut day today so wanted to share LOVE her. (Yes, i know, i know....this dang dress AGAIN)


Gorgeous debut!!  You look so lovely.  I love all your pretty dresses -- you always look so lady-like (unlike me who look like a tomboy or just a boy).   I won't fight you for K's top since I am first in line for your Hamilton First (and maybe CC drawstring .  Happy Monday!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Looking amazing!!!!!





Auvina15 said:


> You look fabulous, darling Kendie!!! Love love the bag and... everything!!! Your bag and dress- the perfect combo!!!





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Beautiful and très très elegant, Kendie! You wear such lovely printed dresses and skirts, I've been meaning to comment on this and now was a great opportunity. to mention it  And your Céline... I really really like this bag. It's fast becoming a contender on my wishlist





Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous debut!!  You look so lovely.  I love all your pretty dresses -- you always look so lady-like (unlike me who looks like a tomboy or just a boy).   I won't fight you for K's top since I am first in line for your Hamilton First (and maybe CC drawstring .  Happy Monday!


You Bal babes are the bestest...hugs & smooches to y'all !
I should probably go back & live in the 70's for "Flower Power" cause i feel like that's so much of what i have & i just live in dresses/skirts all spring/summer/early fall & very quickly it will turn to all pantsw/ weather change.
Oooooh, that's exciting @SomethingGoodCanWork ! I really didn't "get" the Box bag up until recently. Now it's love. I'm happy this is a contender for you@Iamminda ~you crack me up & make me smile. I have the "right" bag now in mind for you girlfriend


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> that's my secret trick how i turn matronly H shawl into an edgy and modern accessory
> I have one Yoda....  will post it for you specially


  Much happiness I feel 

I have *never* seen a pic of you and thought: hmmm, that's matronly,   so your magic trick is working


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Much happiness I feel
> 
> I have *never* seen a pic of you and thought: hmmm, that's matronly,   so your magic trick is working


 no, there's no way i will grow into a matronly solemn old witch, just no way!!  i will screw up the statistics and be a rock chic grimalkin! With heavy rings on the skinny fingers and eye-watering red hair, shredded jeans and skulls t-shirt! And with my Bals and BVs and H scarves!


----------



## ksuromax

Still Prada tote 
Today in emo colours  
Flou pink Balenciaga cuff and black sandals, supported by a BV scarf


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Still Prada tote
> Today in emo colours
> Flou pink Balenciaga cuff and black sandals, supported by a BV scarf


I was waiting for you to wear your pink Bal cuff! You look marvelous, dear, another one of my tPF inspirations


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Still Prada tote
> Today in emo colours
> Flou pink Balenciaga cuff and black sandals, supported by a BV scarf


Pink love


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I was waiting for you to wear your pink Bal cuff! You look marvelous, dear, another one of my tPF inspirations





Kendie26 said:


> Pink love


Thank you, my dearest friends!!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Still Prada tote
> Today in emo colours
> Flou pink Balenciaga cuff and black sandals, supported by a BV scarf


Love this pink against the black!  Looking good


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Love this pink against the black!  Looking good


Thank you!!


----------



## muchstuff

I've had her for what, a year? Finally Ms. BV intrecciato cervo hobo is getting some time out of her dust bag


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> I've had her for what, a year? Finally Ms. BV intrecciato cervo hobo is getting some time out of her dust bag
> View attachment 3830440


I completely forgot about this beauty!  As a matter of fact, I am pretty sure you have quite a few BVs -- can we pretty please see them more often?  .


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> I completely forgot about this beauty!  As a matter of fact, I am pretty sure you have quite a few BVs -- can we pretty please see them more often?  .


Just picked up my china blue cervo hobo with that insane purple suede lining...I need to take better pics, the colour is impossible to capture (sound familiar?)...


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Still Prada tote
> Today in emo colours
> Flou pink Balenciaga cuff and black sandals, supported by a BV scarf


Pretty in pink.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Just picked up my china blue cervo hobo with that insane purple suede lining...I need to take better pics, the colour is impossible to capture (sound familiar?)...
> View attachment 3830525



Wow!!  Insanely beautiful is how I would describe it!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Just picked up my china blue cervo hobo with that insane purple suede lining...I need to take better pics, the colour is impossible to capture (sound familiar?)...
> View attachment 3830525


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Pretty in pink.


Thank you, my dear!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> I've had her for what, a year? Finally Ms. BV intrecciato cervo hobo is getting some time out of her dust bag
> View attachment 3830440


 WHOA! Now there's a real beauty!!! Should we say "shame on you" for keeping this babe locked up a year?!!!! That pic totally captures the beauty of bag style & leather....she kind of glistens & oh that TDF chocolate color (at least it looks brown to me) Your other blue one you posted w/ the suede lining is a beauty too...little hard to tell it's blue (navy-ish?)on my screen, but beautiful !


----------



## StefaniJoy

Kendie26 said:


> Y'all know how excited it was to get my first (& only) Celine Box....it's her debut day today so wanted to share LOVE her. (Yes, i know, i know....this dang dress AGAIN)



Very beautiful on you! [emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> WHOA! Now there's a real beauty!!! Should we say "shame on you" for keeping this babe locked up a year?!!!! That pic totally captures the beauty of bag style & leather....she kind of glistens & oh that TDF chocolate color (at least it looks brown to me) Your other blue one you posted w/ the suede lining is a beauty too...little hard to tell it's blue (navy-ish?)on my screen, but beautiful !


Actually what you're seeing on that intrecciato is metallic. They did a limited edition of this bag in copper, my brown, and a gunmetal/dark grey. The China blue reminds me of Bal's marine, I'll try for a decent pic of it!


----------



## Kendie26

StefaniJoy said:


> Very beautiful on you! [emoji254][emoji254]


Many kind thanks dear! I appreciate it! All the best to you


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Actually what you're seeing on that intrecciato is metallic. They did a limited edition of this bag in copper, my brown, and a gunmetal/dark grey. The China blue reminds me of Bal's marine, I'll try for a decent pic of it!


Yes, would love to see...your LE brown is dreamy!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

This is a little greeting Espanol for the fab tPF Chanel ladies on the Bal forum, Kendie, Dextersmom, Auvina (if I left someone out I'll kick myself)  and to all the Bal girls
Can you believe it, I'm outside Chanel in Madrid, trying to take a dazzling photo of the boutique just for you guys when this man walks by, and decides to take pics of the same window display right in front of me 

As I was in a hurry, he seemed desperate to be in my pics and- most importantly- I don't know how to shriek "Move it, you silly man!!!" in coherent Spanish, here are the pics minus cropped male head. I had to hold my phone really high!

If you squint you may actually see a Chanel bag or two. Remember, it's the thought that counts!


----------



## Auvina15

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> This is a little greeting Espanol for the fab tPF Chanel ladies on the Bal forum, Kendie, Dextersmom and Auvina (if I left someone out I'll kick myself).
> Can you believe it, I'm outside Chanel in Madrid, trying to take a dazzling photo of the boutique just for you guys when this man walks by, and decides to take pics of the same window display right in front of me
> 
> As I was in a hurry, he seemed desperate to be in my pics and- most importantly- I don't know how to shriek "Move it, you silly man!!!" in coherent Spanish, here are the pics minus cropped male head. I had to hold my phone really high!
> 
> If you squint you'll may actually see a Chanel bag or two. Remember, it's the thought that counts!
> View attachment 3832430
> 
> View attachment 3832431


Hahahah omg ....You're so cute and super sweet... we love you, dear friend!!!Thanks so much for taking these beautiful shots, I'm very impressed how they display the Boy bags!!! Have a wonderful weekend my lovely friend!


----------



## Auvina15

I haven't bought a LV bag for a while..... I had been searching for a great bag for errands and the rainy days.... So excited seeing this one just released, it's beautiful, functional and very lightweight... love love the tassels and the red lining!!! Introducing my new bag, LV South Bank Besace... Thanks so much for letting me share, my sweetest friends!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> I haven't bought a LV bag for a while..... I had been searching for a great bag for errands and the rainy days.... So excited seeing this one just released, it's beautiful, functional and very lightweight... love love the tassels and the red lining!!! Introducing my new bag, LV South Bank Besace... Thanks so much for letting me share, my sweetest friends!
> View attachment 3832438
> View attachment 3832439


Congrats dear A!  I love this DE canvas and think this is a phenomenal crossbody.


----------



## Auvina15

Thank you so much, sweet IM!i was worrying about that being huge when wearing crossbody but it doesn't  look that big on my petite frame, just similar size to my Gabby!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> Thank you so much, sweet IM!i was worrying about that being huge when wearing crossbody but it doesn't  look that big on my petite frame, just similar size to my Gabby!


Great!  Your Gabby is out of this world gorgeous (swoon, drool, etc).


----------



## muchstuff

Auvina15 said:


> I haven't bought a LV bag for a while..... I had been searching for a great bag for errands and the rainy days.... So excited seeing this one just released, it's beautiful, functional and very lightweight... love love the tassels and the red lining!!! Introducing my new bag, LV South Bank Besace... Thanks so much for letting me share, my sweetest friends!
> View attachment 3832438
> View attachment 3832439


That's actually very cute!


----------



## Auvina15

muchstuff said:


> That's actually very cute!


Thank you, Much!  Yes it is...


----------



## muchstuff

Auvina15 said:


> Thank you, Much!  Yes it is...


Sorry, I'm not much of an LV fan but I do like this one, didn't mean to sound condescending...


----------



## Auvina15

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, I'm not much of an LV fan but I do like this one, didn't mean to sound condescending...


I got you, you're totally fine!


----------



## Phiomega

muchstuff said:


> I've had her for what, a year? Finally Ms. BV intrecciato cervo hobo is getting some time out of her dust bag



This is looking like liquid metal... so beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## muchstuff

Phiomega said:


> This is looking like liquid metal... so beautiful! [emoji7]


Can't wait to see your upcoming BV's!


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> This is a little greeting Espanol for the fab tPF Chanel ladies on the Bal forum, Kendie, Dextersmom, Auvina (if I left someone out I'll kick myself)  and to all the Bal girls
> Can you believe it, I'm outside Chanel in Madrid, trying to take a dazzling photo of the boutique just for you guys when this man walks by, and decides to take pics of the same window display right in front of me
> 
> As I was in a hurry, he seemed desperate to be in my pics and- most importantly- I don't know how to shriek "Move it, you silly man!!!" in coherent Spanish, here are the pics minus cropped male head. I had to hold my phone really high!
> 
> If you squint you may actually see a Chanel bag or two. Remember, it's the thought that counts!
> View attachment 3832430
> 
> View attachment 3832431


You are just THE sweetest person SGCW, thanks so vey much for thinking of us & taking this cool pic for us!!! I'm dying laughing at your watermark saying "silly man hair"(where you cropped him out) Too funny! How lucky are you to be there!! I'm seeing the architecture of the buildings that's showing in the reflection of your pic & i bet it's just incredibly gorgeous there! Have a FAB time & many kind thanks again dear LoveBug!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> I haven't bought a LV bag for a while..... I had been searching for a great bag for errands and the rainy days.... So excited seeing this one just released, it's beautiful, functional and very lightweight... love love the tassels and the red lining!!! Introducing my new bag, LV South Bank Besace... Thanks so much for letting me share, my sweetest friends!
> View attachment 3832438
> View attachment 3832439


Congrats again sweetest Auvina!! Wow my dear you are on quite a roll! The red trim surely adds some nice "punch" along w/ the tassel You are definitely 1 hot, sexy-beautiful fashionista!


----------



## Dextersmom

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> This is a little greeting Espanol for the fab tPF Chanel ladies on the Bal forum, Kendie, Dextersmom, Auvina (if I left someone out I'll kick myself)  and to all the Bal girls
> Can you believe it, I'm outside Chanel in Madrid, trying to take a dazzling photo of the boutique just for you guys when this man walks by, and decides to take pics of the same window display right in front of me
> 
> As I was in a hurry, he seemed desperate to be in my pics and- most importantly- I don't know how to shriek "Move it, you silly man!!!" in coherent Spanish, here are the pics minus cropped male head. I had to hold my phone really high!
> 
> If you squint you may actually see a Chanel bag or two. Remember, it's the thought that counts!
> View attachment 3832430
> 
> View attachment 3832431


That is awesome!!! 
Wishing you a lovely trip!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> I haven't bought a LV bag for a while..... I had been searching for a great bag for errands and the rainy days.... So excited seeing this one just released, it's beautiful, functional and very lightweight... love love the tassels and the red lining!!! Introducing my new bag, LV South Bank Besace... Thanks so much for letting me share, my sweetest friends!
> View attachment 3832438
> View attachment 3832439


Oh, my friend, I love the silhouette on this bag!!  What a stylish and chic rainy day/errand bag! Congrats - you are the best shopper.


----------



## muchstuff

Here's about the best pic of the China blue that I can manage with my iPhone...it's actually pretty accurate, lovely colour!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Here's about the best pic of the China blue that I can manage with my iPhone...it's actually pretty accurate, lovely colour!
> View attachment 3833237


So lovely!!  Great alternative to black.


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Congrats again sweetest Auvina!! Wow my dear you are on quite a roll! The red trim surely adds some nice "punch" along w/ the tassel You are definitely 1 hot, sexy-beautiful fashionista!





Dextersmom said:


> Oh, my friend, I love the silhouette on this bag!!  What a stylish and chic rainy day/errand bag! Congrats - you are the best shopper.


Thank you both so much my dearest friends!!!! You're super sweet!!! Enjoy your weekend!!!


----------



## Auvina15

muchstuff said:


> Here's about the best pic of the China blue that I can manage with my iPhone...it's actually pretty accurate, lovely colour!
> View attachment 3833237


Very beautiful color, looks more navy to me!!! I love love this smooshy leather though!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> So lovely!!  Great alternative to black.


Yup, great neutral!


----------



## muchstuff

Auvina15 said:


> Very beautiful color, looks more navy to me!!! I love love this smooshy leather though!!!


Very navy, somewhat different from my marine (I compared them), it's quite a unique colour!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Very navy, somewhat different from my marine (I compared them), it's quite a unique colour!


Heart-melting colour and leather....


----------



## ksuromax

BV today... in and out


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV today... in and out


This hobo is beautiful — goes great with your pretty scarf.   Love your wallet too.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV today... in and out


Rich and happy colors!!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This hobo is beautiful — goes great with your pretty scarf.   Love your wallet too.





Dextersmom said:


> Rich and happy colors!!


Thank you, Sweeties


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> BV today... in and out


Did you see the cervo hobo on eBay? They call it bright green but I think it's absinthe...can't remember if you have one already?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...594640?hash=item5b3e9e6fd0:g:b7UAAOSwQNRZxFgm


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Did you see the cervo hobo on eBay? They call it bright green but I think it's absinthe...can't remember if you have one already?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...594640?hash=item5b3e9e6fd0:g:b7UAAOSwQNRZxFgm


No, i didn't, those listings which "will not be shipped to UAE" don't pop up in my search
i do have Absinthe
this one is not Absinthe, without seeing the tag i can only guess it's, possibly, Chartreuse


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> No, i didn't, those listings which "will not be shipped to UAE" don't pop up in my search
> i do have Absinthe
> this one is not Absinthe, without seeing the tag i can only guess it's, possibly, Chartreuse


Ohhh didn't know that existed. Time to research...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Ohhh didn't know that existed. Time to research...


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


>



Just paid off my cervo loop...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Just paid off my cervo loop...


Oh, great!!!!  Can't wait to see your reveal!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Meant to quote you @muchstuff 
I snagged another pair of espadrilles  at a good price tho...
during my recent visit to BV boutique i didn't see any bright colour which would catch my eyes, i have Ardoise, and have Fume, i wanted something bright... and i found them online - in Brighton! Fab summer colour! Can't wait to get them!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Meant to quote you @muchstuff
> I snagged another pair of espadrilles  at a good price tho...
> during my recent visit to BV boutique i didn't see any bright colour which would catch my eyes, i have Ardoise, and have Fume, i wanted something bright... and i found them online - in Brighton! Fab summer colour! Can't wait to get them!!


I saw your post, they look so cute, I wish I could order shoes online but I have no idea how they fit . Have to go to Nordstrom and see if they carry BV shoes in Vancouver!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I saw your post, they look so cute, I wish I could order shoes online but I have no idea how they fit . Have to go to Nordstrom and see if they carry BV shoes in Vancouver!


They are very soft and fit tts
even my DH said they feel amazing from the first minute, and he has very odd feet, wide and high arch....


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Rock My Shoulder flap, with and without scarf.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rock My Shoulder flap, with and without scarf.
> View attachment 3835196
> View attachment 3835197



Beautiful, loving all the blues & purples (& Chanel too!)


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rock My Shoulder flap, with and without scarf.
> View attachment 3835196
> View attachment 3835197


Just gorgeous — you and your bag!   I love what you are wearing —beautiful colors!  Like I was saying on the other thread — a feast for the eyes


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Just gorgeous — you and your bag!   I love what you are wearing —beautiful colors!  Like I was saying on the other thread — a feast for the eyes





jeanstohandbags said:


> Beautiful, loving all the blues & purples (& Chanel too!)


Thank you both very much!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rock My Shoulder flap, with and without scarf.
> View attachment 3835196
> View attachment 3835197


Just lovely!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rock My Shoulder flap, with and without scarf.
> View attachment 3835196
> View attachment 3835197


The bag and scarf go so well together, flowy and edgy. You look lovely as always


----------



## ksuromax

same BV, different H...


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV today... in and out


I'm pretty sure THIS is my fave BV of yours, well hmmm>1 of my fave's as i know you have 1 or 2 other colors i love. Beautiful scarf from our scarf queen


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rock My Shoulder flap, with and without scarf.
> View attachment 3835196
> View attachment 3835197


Looking ever-so-chic & pretty my friend...love that color blue (tank)& your scarf w/ it. Just fab!


----------



## Kendie26

Many of you, my dearest Bal gals, know that I've been looking for a bright blue...well, this little babe came along so i couldn't resist! She's pre-loved but in lovely condition & makes a great clutch (size is perfect for me). I've been craving this bright blue for a while.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Many of you, my dearest Bal gals, know that I've been looking for a bright blue...well, this little babe came along so i couldn't resist! She's pre-loved but in lovely condition & makes a great clutch (size is perfect for me). I've been craving this bright blue for a while.


indeed, gorgeous blue!!  
congrats on this lovely find!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> indeed, gorgeous blue!!
> congrats on this lovely find!


Kindest thanks girlfriend!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Many of you, my dearest Bal gals, know that I've been looking for a bright blue...well, this little babe came along so i couldn't resist! She's pre-loved but in lovely condition & makes a great clutch (size is perfect for me). I've been craving this bright blue for a while.


What an incredible blue!   Congrats on this great piece — enjoy K,


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> same BV, different H...


Lovely again .  I scrolled back to yesterday’s picture — very different look but still works beautifully.  What a versatile  color.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Lovely again .  I scrolled back to yesterday’s picture — very different look but still works beautifully.  What a versatile  color.


Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Looking ever-so-chic & pretty my friend...love that color blue (tank)& your scarf w/ it. Just fab!





ksuromax said:


> Just lovely!!





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> The bag and scarf go so well together, flowy and edgy. You look lovely as always


Thank you, my sweet friends!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> same BV, different H...


Pretty look, my friend.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Pretty look, my friend.


Thank you, Darlin'!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Many of you, my dearest Bal gals, know that I've been looking for a bright blue...well, this little babe came along so i couldn't resist! She's pre-loved but in lovely condition & makes a great clutch (size is perfect for me). I've been craving this bright blue for a while.


What a beautiful blue, my friend!! It looks so pretty and functional.  Congrats.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Many of you, my dearest Bal gals, know that I've been looking for a bright blue...well, this little babe came along so i couldn't resist! She's pre-loved but in lovely condition & makes a great clutch (size is perfect for me). I've been craving this bright blue for a while.


Another Céline, I see  Beautiful bright blue


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Another Céline, I see  Beautiful bright blue





Iamminda said:


> What an incredible blue!   Congrats on this great piece — enjoy K,





Dextersmom said:


> What a beautiful blue, my friend!! It looks so pretty and functional.  Congrats.


Thank you loveliest ladies! Eek, i know SGCW but i seriously am "done" now...for a long while i think. I had been lusting for that bright blue for well over 1-2 years & this little baby fills my void. Time for a good long purse break


----------



## ksuromax

long post with one debut and one reveal
first time out today - my new BV shawl, picked by me, given by my DH for our wedding anny few days ago 
it's accompanied by: BV cervo Loop, BV sneakers, BV bracelets (i know i am hopeless) 






i noticed that we don't get all those fancy colours (which i am crazy for) made for seasons, but god bless online shopping and international express shipping!
found these a couple of days ago, got them delivered today!
Espadrilles in SS 2017 colour BRIGHTON 





P.S. @Iamminda if you like them, i'll pm you the link


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Anniversary K.  (I still remember last year when your DH was hiding your gorgeous Anniversary City till the actual date ).  I meant to say I love your scarf in the other thread — I really really like this color combo (I wouldn’t mind seeing a bigger picture of the scarf later when you have a chance).   Beautiful shoes as well — This color is absolutely fabulous.  I wish I can wear these  but I am very limited as to what shoes I can wear (practically old ladies shoes are the only ones I can wear for extended period ). Thanks kindly for thinking of me regarding these “romantic” espadrilles .  Congrats on your newbies.



ksuromax said:


> long post with one debut and one reveal
> first time out today - my new BV shawl, picked by me, given by my DH for our wedding anny few days ago
> it's accompanied by: BV cervo Loop, BV sneakers, BV bracelets (i know i am hopeless)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3836473
> View attachment 3836474
> 
> i noticed that we don't get all those fancy colours (which i am crazy for) made for seasons, but god bless online shopping and international express shipping!
> found these a couple of days ago, got them delivered today!
> Espadrilles in SS 2017 colour BRIGHTON
> View attachment 3836476
> View attachment 3836477
> View attachment 3836478
> 
> 
> P.S. @Iamminda if you like them, i'll pm you the link


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> long post with one debut and one reveal
> first time out today - my new BV shawl, picked by me, given by my DH for our wedding anny few days ago
> it's accompanied by: BV cervo Loop, BV sneakers, BV bracelets (i know i am hopeless)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3836473
> View attachment 3836474
> 
> i noticed that we don't get all those fancy colours (which i am crazy for) made for seasons, but god bless online shopping and international express shipping!
> found these a couple of days ago, got them delivered today!
> Espadrilles in SS 2017 colour BRIGHTON
> View attachment 3836476
> View attachment 3836477
> View attachment 3836478
> 
> 
> P.S. @Iamminda if you like them, i'll pm you the link


Congrats on this new beauty of yours!!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Happy Anniversary K.  (I still remember last year when your DH was hiding your gorgeous Anniversary City till the actual date ).  I meant to say I love your scarf in the other thread — I really really like this color combo (I wouldn’t mind seeing a bigger picture of the scarf later when you have a chance).   Beautiful shoes as well — This color is absolutely fabulous.  I wish I can wear these  but I am very limited as to what shoes I can wear (practically old ladies shoes are the only ones I can wear for extended period ). Thanks kindly for thinking of me regarding these “romantic” espadrilles .  Congrats on your newbies.


 thank you dearly  i actually thought of doing the same for this year.... but could not find anything, that would spark the same joy as my gorgeous 'shine on, you crazy hardware!' City  thus, opted for this cozy cloud  it has abstract print and only a mix of two colours - dark violet and black, very easy to wear, i enjoyed it today a lot! 
Shame you can't enjoy 'fancy' shoes, but i can vouch for BV flats, sneakers and espadrilles wear like socks, very comfy and soft!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Congrats on this new beauty of yours!!


Thank a lot!!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Happy Anniversary K.  (I still remember last year when your DH was hiding your gorgeous Anniversary City till the actual date ).  I meant to say I love your scarf in the other thread — I really really like this color combo (I wouldn’t mind seeing a bigger picture of the scarf later when you have a chance).   Beautiful shoes as well — This color is absolutely fabulous.  I wish I can wear these  but I am very limited as to what shoes I can wear (practically old ladies shoes are the only ones I can wear for extended period ). Thanks kindly for thinking of me regarding these “romantic” espadrilles .  Congrats on your newbies.


Here it is, 140 × 140 cm silk/wool/cachemire, design name Tropical Weave


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Here it is, 140 × 140 cm silk/wool/cachemire, design name Tropical Weave


Thanks for posting K.  This may be my favorite one of yours —love the black/purple design.  Another winner


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for posting K.  This may be my favorite one of yours —love the black/purple design.  Another winner


Thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

Unboxed my new small Trendy CC with SHW for my Birthday today and also debuting my new LoveShackFancy skirt.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Unboxed my new small Trendy CC with SHW for my Birthday today and also debuting my new LoveShackFancy skirt.
> View attachment 3836993
> View attachment 3836994
> View attachment 3836996



Congratulations on this perfect birthday bag!  It looks so beautiful on you — YOU look so beautiful.  I love this skirt on you — so so pretty and ethereal.  What a great way to celebrate your birthday.  Can’t wait to see more pics of this gorgeous new bag . It looks so elegant as a hand carry—this style (Coco style?) is super cute


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Congratulations to both pretty ladies, Dextersmom and ksuromax


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Congratulations on this perfect birthday bag!  It looks so beautiful on you — YOU look so beautiful.  I love this skirt on you — so so pretty and ethereal.  What a great way to celebrate your birthday.  Can’t wait to see more pics of this gorgeous new bag . It looks so elegant as a hand carry—this style (Coco style?) is super cute


Thank you, my friend.  You are very kind.  This bag has a vintage feel to it that I like and the lambskin is the softest of all of my bags.  The Trendy CC does have a similar silhouette to the Coco Handle, yet they are different.  On mine, the long strap can be removed and the 3 interior pockets are lined in leather.  I read somewhere that the Trendy was fashioned after the Chanel Kelly bag, that is no longer in production.  My husband also LOVES this skirt, so I will keep this brand (new to me) on my radar.


----------



## Dextersmom

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Congratulations to both pretty ladies, Dextersmom and ksuromax


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Many of you, my dearest Bal gals, know that I've been looking for a bright blue...well, this little babe came along so i couldn't resist! She's pre-loved but in lovely condition & makes a great clutch (size is perfect for me). I've been craving this bright blue for a while.


What a stunning blue!!! Very lovely clutch, K.!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> long post with one debut and one reveal
> first time out today - my new BV shawl, picked by me, given by my DH for our wedding anny few days ago
> it's accompanied by: BV cervo Loop, BV sneakers, BV bracelets (i know i am hopeless)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3836473
> View attachment 3836474
> 
> i noticed that we don't get all those fancy colours (which i am crazy for) made for seasons, but god bless online shopping and international express shipping!
> found these a couple of days ago, got them delivered today!
> Espadrilles in SS 2017 colour BRIGHTON
> View attachment 3836476
> View attachment 3836477
> View attachment 3836478
> 
> 
> P.S. @Iamminda if you like them, i'll pm you the link


Wow... happy belated anniversary, ksuromax!!!
How sweet of your DH!!! Absolutely love love your entire look, wonderful assembled!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Unboxed my new small Trendy CC with SHW for my Birthday today and also debuting my new LoveShackFancy skirt.
> View attachment 3836993
> View attachment 3836994
> View attachment 3836996


Happy birthday and congratulations, my lovely friend!!! Your bag is out of this world, very classic and sooo luxurious, love love it!!!! I really adore your new skirt, very fancy and lovely!! DM darling,  You look phenomenal....


----------



## Kendie26

@Dextersmom WOOHOO you opened her!!! Major Congrats & Happiest Birthday sweetest friend. Love you tons & Love Ms. Trendy...such a chic, classy bag....perfectly fitting for beautiful YOU!
@ksuromax  ~Yay girl, what a sweet Mr. Ksuromax! OMG I'm laughing @Iamminda comment & shaking me head as i remember last year & your gift...where on earth has this past year gone?! Flew by so fast Happiest Anniv you lovebirds! @Auvina15 ~as always, thank you for your compliment & your sweet spirit...you big LoveBug!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> @Dextersmom WOOHOO you opened her!!! Major Congrats & Happiest Birthday sweetest friend. Love you tons & Love Ms. Trendy...such a chic, classy bag....perfectly fitting for beautiful YOU!
> 
> 
> Auvina15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday and congratulations, my lovely friend!!! Your bag is out of this world, very classic and sooo luxurious, love love it!!!! I really adore your new skirt, very fancy and lovely!! DM darling,  You look phenomenal....
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much, my 2 lovely friends and fellow Chanel lovers!!
Click to expand...


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Unboxed my new small Trendy CC with SHW for my Birthday today and also debuting my new LoveShackFancy skirt.
> View attachment 3836993
> View attachment 3836994
> View attachment 3836996


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!! Have a great day and congrats on your new goodies!! 


SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Congratulations to both pretty ladies, Dextersmom and ksuromax


thank you! 



Auvina15 said:


> Wow... happy belated anniversary, ksuromax!!!
> How sweet of your DH!!! Absolutely love love your entire look, wonderful assembled!!!


thanks a lot, Dear A! 



Kendie26 said:


> @Dextersmom WOOHOO you opened her!!! Major Congrats & Happiest Birthday sweetest friend. Love you tons & Love Ms. Trendy...such a chic, classy bag....perfectly fitting for beautiful YOU!
> @ksuromax  ~Yay girl, what a sweet Mr. Ksuromax! OMG I'm laughing @Iamminda comment & shaking me head as i remember last year & your gift...where on earth has this past year gone?! Flew by so fast Happiest Anniv you lovebirds! @Auvina15 ~as always, thank you for your compliment & your sweet spirit...you big LoveBug!


 thank you, my dearest, Kendie, indeed time flies too fast...


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> long post with one debut and one reveal
> first time out today - my new BV shawl, picked by me, given by my DH for our wedding anny few days ago
> it's accompanied by: BV cervo Loop, BV sneakers, BV bracelets (i know i am hopeless)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3836473
> View attachment 3836474
> 
> i noticed that we don't get all those fancy colours (which i am crazy for) made for seasons, but god bless online shopping and international express shipping!
> found these a couple of days ago, got them delivered today!
> Espadrilles in SS 2017 colour BRIGHTON
> View attachment 3836476
> View attachment 3836477
> View attachment 3836478
> 
> 
> P.S. @Iamminda if you like them, i'll pm you the link



Wow, such gorgeous colours on that scarf & love the shoes, Happy Anniversary! x


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Unboxed my new small Trendy CC with SHW for my Birthday today and also debuting my new LoveShackFancy skirt.
> View attachment 3836993
> View attachment 3836994
> View attachment 3836996



This is such a pretty skirt, and I think this is my favourite ever Chanel of yours.....maybe one day I will venture into the world of CC.
And best wishes for a very Happy Birthday! x


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Wow, such gorgeous colours on that scarf & love the shoes, Happy Anniversary! x


Thank you!


----------



## Phiomega

Some of you already know.... since I got my Black beauty Bal, I got more interested in black bags... and decided to get a Nero BV last week... the leather is like a melted butter....


----------



## Dextersmom

jeanstohandbags said:


> This is such a pretty skirt, and I think this is my favourite ever Chanel of yours.....maybe one day I will venture into the world of CC.
> And best wishes for a very Happy Birthday! x


Thank you so much....and I think it is my favorite too.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!! Have a great day and congrats on your new goodies!!
> 
> thank you!
> 
> 
> thanks a lot, Dear A!
> 
> 
> thank you, my dearest, Kendie, indeed time flies too fast...


Thanks, k.


----------



## Phiomega

Dextersmom said:


> Unboxed my new small Trendy CC with SHW for my Birthday today and also debuting my new LoveShackFancy skirt.



Happy birthday! Looking lovely with the skirt and trendy CC!


----------



## Dextersmom

Phiomega said:


> Happy birthday! Looking lovely with the skirt and trendy CC!


Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Unboxed my new small Trendy CC with SHW for my Birthday today and also debuting my new LoveShackFancy skirt.
> View attachment 3836993
> View attachment 3836994
> View attachment 3836996


A belated Happy Birthday! Love the skirt!


----------



## Kendie26

This is 1 of my most beloved gems & I tend to reserve her for only the most special occasions. Last night my partner & I had a hugely important client dinner so i wanted to bring her for good luck & she did not fail me, so I'm posting her everywhere now~Happy Friday Bal team!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> This is 1 of my most beloved gems & I tend to reserve her for only the most special occasions. Last night my partner & I had a hugely important client dinner so i wanted to bring her for good luck & she did not fail me, so I'm posting her everywhere now~Happy Friday Bal team!


i am sure you smashed them all, didn't you?? very good look, my Dear Kendie


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> i am sure you smashed them all, didn't you?? very good look, my Dear Kendie


Haha i so LOVE you! It was an amazingly successful night; we were so thrilled. I still say my bag made it happen. What can i say, I'm a weirdo! Thanks so much darling friend!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Haha i so LOVE you! It was an amazingly successful night; we were so thrilled. I still say my bag made it happen. What can i say, I'm a weirdo! Thanks so much darling friend!


get a hug from another weirdo 
i do believe that wearing certain things, no, does not make the magic happen, but definitely helps the Wearer to feel more confident, secure and comfortable, and then THE WEARER, not the bag/shoes, etc, DOES THE MAGIC to happen


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> get a hug from another weirdo
> i do believe that wearing certain things, no, does not make the magic happen, but definitely helps the Wearer to feel more confident, secure and comfortable, and then THE WEARER, not the bag/shoes, etc, DOES THE MAGIC to happen


You are so eloquently spoken/perfectly written, AGAIN....thank you so much my sweetest pal


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> This is 1 of my most beloved gems & I tend to reserve her for only the most special occasions. Last night my partner & I had a hugely important client dinner so i wanted to bring her for good luck & she did not fail me, so I'm posting her everywhere now~Happy Friday Bal team!



Perfection!


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> A belated Happy Birthday! Love the skirt!


Thank you, muchstuff.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> This is 1 of my most beloved gems & I tend to reserve her for only the most special occasions. Last night my partner & I had a hugely important client dinner so i wanted to bring her for good luck & she did not fail me, so I'm posting her everywhere now~Happy Friday Bal team!


Gorgeous look, my sweet friend!!  I'm so happy to hear your evening was a success....not really surprising as YOU are a major charmer.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Perfection!





Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous look, my sweet friend!!  I'm so happy to hear your evening was a success....not really surprising as YOU are a major charmer.


Warm thanks my dear beauties! (Haha "charmer" DM>ugh, no! )


----------



## Dextersmom

This was me, tired and hungry, waiting for my DH at the Dr's office this afternoon, with my Bleu Zanzibar mini Evie.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> This was me, tired and hungry, waiting for my DH at the Dr's office this afternoon, with my Bleu Zanzibar mini Evie.
> View attachment 3838927


I hope you are home and had some dinner by now dear DM .   Is this a new Evie?  I don’t remember this one.  It is just a gorgeous blue!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I hope you are home and had some dinner by now dear DM .   Is this a new Evie?  I don’t remember this one.  It is just a gorgeous blue!


Hi there, my sweet friend.  We picked up Rubio's black bean and cheese burritos on the way home, so all is well. 
I picked this Evie up a couple of months ago and I probably never posted it.  I was on a wait list for a different color called Bleu Nuit, which is more of a deep Navy, but when they called and offered me this one and I snapped it up.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Hi there, my sweet friend.  We picked up Rubio's black bean and cheese burritos on the way home, so all is well.
> I picked this Evie up a couple of months ago and I probably never posted it.  I was on a wait list for a different color called Bleu Nuit, which is more of a deep Navy, but when they called and offered me this one and I snapped it up.


Glad all is well .  I like Rubio’s (haven’t been in a long time — maybe it’s time for a visit soon).  No wonder I don’t remember this Evie — a truly beautiful blue.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Glad all is well .  I like Rubio’s (haven’t been in a long time — maybe it’s time for a visit soon).  No wonder I don’t remember this Evie — a truly beautiful blue.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> This was me, tired and hungry, waiting for my DH at the Dr's office this afternoon, with my Bleu Zanzibar mini Evie.
> View attachment 3838927


Gorgeous colour!!! Hope your DH is recovering fast? 
Is this a new one? Lovely score!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> This was me, tired and hungry, waiting for my DH at the Dr's office this afternoon, with my Bleu Zanzibar mini Evie.
> View attachment 3838927


So beautiful, just wow. I also don't recall seeing this color as my sweet sister-friend, & "closet competitor" @Iamminda  mentioned! Arm stack heaven as well  Hope Mr. DM is continuing w/ his wonderful progress


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> So beautiful, just wow. I also don't recall seeing this color as my sweet sister-friend, & "closet competitor" @Iamminda  mentioned! Arm stack heaven as well  Hope Mr. DM is continuing w/ his wonderful progress





ksuromax said:


> Gorgeous colour!!! Hope your DH is recovering fast?
> Is this a new one? Lovely score!


Thank you both.  I picked this baby up a couple of months ago.  My DH is making progress, though very slowly, as that is the nature of his type of injury.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> This is 1 of my most beloved gems & I tend to reserve her for only the most special occasions. Last night my partner & I had a hugely important client dinner so i wanted to bring her for good luck & she did not fail me, so I'm posting her everywhere now~Happy Friday Bal team!


Congratulations, sweet Kendie  (pretend it's Champagne in those glasses  ) You sure know how to dress for success


----------



## Dextersmom

Took this shot before going out with my family for my Birthday dinner with my chevron square lambskin mini with ghw and my gold Bal sandals.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Took this shot before going out with my family for my Birthday dinner with my chevron square lambskin mini with ghw and my gold Bal sandals.
> View attachment 3839878


You beautiful birthday girl you .  That tank and those sandals are so lovely paired together.  And of course, your mini is  out-of-this-world gorgeous.  Hope you had a fantastic birthday weekend.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Took this shot before going out with my family for my Birthday dinner with my chevron square lambskin mini with ghw and my gold Bal sandals.
> View attachment 3839878


WOW-ing ensemble! Hope you had a sweet evening and been spoiled!


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Congratulations, sweet Kendie  (pretend it's Champagne in those glasses  ) You sure know how to dress for success


OT but here's the one with more appropriate glasses -


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Took this shot before going out with my family for my Birthday dinner with my chevron square lambskin mini with ghw and my gold Bal sandals.
> View attachment 3839878


 Birthday girl is utter PERFECTION (again) but OMG I am so IN LOVE w/ this ensemble! Gorgeous tank/blouse & Bal sandals look beautiful on you! Everything is yummy as i kiss the pic/screen!


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Congratulations, sweet Kendie  (pretend it's Champagne in those glasses  ) You sure know how to dress for success





ksuromax said:


> OT but here's the one with more appropriate glasses -


 thanks so much dearest SGCW & K


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Birthday girl is utter PERFECTION (again) but OMG I am so IN LOVE w/ this ensemble! Gorgeous tank/blouse & Bal sandals look beautiful on you! Everything is yummy as i kiss the pic/screen!





Iamminda said:


> You beautiful birthday girl you .  That tank and those sandals are so lovely paired together.  And of course, your mini is  out-of-this-world gorgeous.  Hope you had a fantastic birthday weekend.





ksuromax said:


> WOW-ing ensemble! Hope you had a sweet evening and been spoiled!


Thank you, my kind and wonderful Bal buddies!!!  I had a wonderful evening.


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry Alexa, H scarf and Bal bracelet, go pink, be aware!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Alexa, H scarf and Bal bracelet, go pink, be aware!!



Beautiful pink!  You are always so well coordinated and accessorized!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful pink!  You are always so well coordinated and accessorized!


thank you!


----------



## Kendie26

Gasp!!


ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Alexa, H scarf and Bal bracelet, go pink, be aware!!


 Gasp! Omg I'm breathless..... sooooooooo very pretty my dearest!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Gasp!!
> 
> Gasp! Omg I'm breathless..... sooooooooo very pretty my dearest!


 thank you, my Dear!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Alexa, H scarf and Bal bracelet, go pink, be aware!!


You look so pretty, k!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my small black Trendy CC with shw and a couple of shots with what I have inside.  This little beauty holds quite a bit.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my small black Trendy CC with shw and a couple of shots with what I have inside.  This little beauty holds quite a bit.
> View attachment 3841722
> View attachment 3841723
> View attachment 3841724
> View attachment 3841734



You and your Trendy look beautiful!   DM, you have the prettiest collection of tanks (and bags, etc ).   I love your SLGs.   Like that O Pouch.  Still eyeing that Zip Around (sigh! I love the look of the Boy, probably more than you do, think maybe you said it’s a little too boxy looking for you, think the zip around is the only Boy within my budget plus it would be used often.  Anyways, just thinking out loud.).


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> You and your Trendy look beautiful!   DM, you have the prettiest collection of tanks (and bags, etc ).   I love your SLGs.   Like that O Pouch.  Still eyeing that Zip Around (sigh! I love the look of the Boy, probably more than you do, think maybe you said it’s a little too boxy looking for you, think the zip around is the only Boy within my budget plus it would be used often.  Anyways, just thinking out loud.).


Thank you, IM. I love tank tops.  It is hilarious how many I have and I do not discriminate.  They come from Gap, BR, Nordstrom, NM, you name it!  Today's tank is from Target and I'm sure it cost less than my lip gloss.  I do really love how Boy's look on others and I like the vibe of them, but every time I try one on me, I think I look ridiculous for some reason.  I actually tried on 2 Boy's the day I fell in love with my Trendy, one was copper and the other was metallic blue and the colors were fantastic and they were so pretty....just not on me.  I think I need a rounded/softer bag and that is why I call my Rock My Shoulder flap my version of the Boy, if that makes sense.  I DO however, love my Boy slg and my 2 Boy WOC's.  I think a Boy slg is a great option for you because you will get so much use out of it and you have a beautiful slg collection and the Boy would be a nice addition, imo.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, IM. I love tank tops.  It is hilarious how many I have and I do not discriminate.  They come from Gap, BR, Nordstrom, NM, you name it!  Today's tank is from Target and I'm sure it cost less than my lip gloss.  I do really love how Boy's look on others and I like the vibe of them, but every time I try one on me, I think I look ridiculous for some reason.  I actually tried on 2 Boy's the day I fell in love with my Trendy, one was copper and the other was metallic blue and the colors were fantastic and they were so pretty....just not on me.  I think I need a rounded/softer bag and that is why I call my Rock My Shoulder flap my version of the Boy, if that makes sense.  I DO however, love my Boy slg and my 2 Boy WOC's.  I think a Boy slg is a great option for you because you will get so much use out of it and you have a beautiful slg collection and the Boy would be a nice addition, imo.


You know your style best, Dm, but while reading your post I could clearly see you looking fabulous with a blue metallic Boy and one of your jeans jackets  Very late happy birthday, I hope you had a lovely evening


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my small black Trendy CC with shw and a couple of shots with what I have inside.  This little beauty holds quite a bit.
> View attachment 3841722
> View attachment 3841723
> View attachment 3841724
> View attachment 3841734


another great look, and big thanks for reminding me to pull out my boots


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my small black Trendy CC with shw and a couple of shots with what I have inside.  This little beauty holds quite a bit.
> View attachment 3841722
> View attachment 3841723
> View attachment 3841724
> View attachment 3841734


Magnificent DM  Hey the interior of your gorgeous Trendy is pretty much the exact same as my Celine Box!!! Not sure if you realized that or not. I can't imagine you not looking chic w/ a Boy but we all have our taste & comfort zone so I get it....and @Iamminda I'm feeling a sweet Boy SLG is the ticket for you....I've seen so many lovely ones both new & preloved lately


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Magnificent DM  Hey the interior of your gorgeous Trendy is pretty much the exact same as my Celine Box!!! Not sure if you realized that or not. I can't imagine you not looking chic w/ a Boy but we all have our taste & comfort zone so I get it....and @Iamminda I'm feeling a sweet Boy SLG is the ticket for you....I've seen so many lovely ones both new & preloved lately


Thank you my friend, and yes I noticed the Celine similarities on this one.  


SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You know your style best, Dm, but while reading your post I could clearly see you looking fabulous with a blue metallic Boy and one of your jeans jackets  Very late happy birthday, I hope you had a lovely evening


Thank you, SGCW.  Honestly, I was very tempted by the blue, but something held me back.  I have been waiting for a new bag to arrive in Navy, so I am hoping to get my blue fix soon... and then my plan is to take a nice long rest and enjoy the bags I have.  We will see how that goes. 



ksuromax said:


> another great look, and big thanks for reminding me to pull out my boots


Thank you, k.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my small black Trendy CC with shw and a couple of shots with what I have inside.  This little beauty holds quite a bit.
> View attachment 3841722
> View attachment 3841723
> View attachment 3841724
> View attachment 3841734



I am loving this bag!  It looks so perfect on you, plus it holds a good amount too!


----------



## Dextersmom

jeanstohandbags said:


> I am loving this bag!  It looks so perfect on you, plus it holds a good amount too!


Thank you so much!


----------



## ksuromax




----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 3844877


Love this one & yes I'm still obsessed with your beautiful hair!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Love this one & yes I'm still obsessed with your beautiful hair!


Thank you Darlin'!!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 3844877


Looking lovely K!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Looking lovely K!


Thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 3844877


Gorgeous!!


----------



## ksuromax

Mama Peltro has got a baby Peltro!! 
And i got a surprise bunch of flowers from my DH, just because ...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Mama Peltro has got a baby Peltro!!
> And i got a surprise bunch of flowers from my DH, just because ...


Aaaaw  to everything


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Mama Peltro has got a baby Peltro!!
> And i got a surprise bunch of flowers from my DH, just because ...


Yeah for your lovely new addition .  I forgot you own this gorgeous bag.   Beautiful flowers —what a sweet DH you have.


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Aaaaw  to everything





Iamminda said:


> Yeah for your lovely new addition .  I forgot you own this gorgeous bag.   Beautiful flowers —what a sweet DH you have.



Thank you, Lovelies!


----------



## ksuromax

'In action' today, sorry, girls, but i can't have enough of my baby  
Balenciaga bracelet tho...


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> 'In action' today, sorry, girls, but i can't have enough of my baby
> Balenciaga bracelet tho...



This one is truly special!


----------



## StefaniJoy

New Saint Laurent Monogram wallet in Palissandre with my other favorite red goodies [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## ksuromax

StefaniJoy said:


> New Saint Laurent Monogram wallet in Palissandre with my other favorite red goodies [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3847577


Oh, gosh... breathtakingly beautiful!!!


----------



## Iamminda

StefaniJoy said:


> New Saint Laurent Monogram wallet in Palissandre with my other favorite red goodies [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3847577


Look at all that gorgeous red!  Wow. Can I ask if you have other SL items and how you like them?   I just “noticed” the monogram college bag for the first time ever — quite like it.


----------



## StefaniJoy

Iamminda said:


> Look at all that gorgeous red!  Wow. Can I ask if you have other SL items and how you like them?   I just “noticed” the monogram college bag for the first time ever — quite like it.



Hi! Right now I just have 2 other SL wallets that I love. I did have the new Lou Lou bag but returned it because I was nervous about color transfer as the bag was light beige. I also love the college bag, but haven’t purchased one yet. Those in the SL forum have expressed concern for the quality of some of the styles but I can’t say I’ve had any issues with my SL wallets.


----------



## Iamminda

StefaniJoy said:


> Hi! Right now I just have 2 other SL wallets that I love. I did have the new Lou Lou bag but returned it because I was nervous about color transfer as the bag was light beige. I also love the college bag, but haven’t purchased one yet. Those in the SL forum have expressed concern for the quality of some of the styles but I can’t say I’ve had any issues with my SL wallets.


Thanks for your reply SJ .  I like the Lou Lou tote as well — just a bit obsessed with anything chevron these days.  I should look at the SL forum to learn more about these concerns.  Thx again and enjoy your lovely new wallet.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> 'In action' today, sorry, girls, but i can't have enough of my baby
> Balenciaga bracelet tho...


I love this color bag so much and it looks great on you!!


----------



## Dextersmom

StefaniJoy said:


> New Saint Laurent Monogram wallet in Palissandre with my other favorite red goodies [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3847577


Stunning colors!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> 'In action' today, sorry, girls, but i can't have enough of my baby
> Balenciaga bracelet tho...


----------



## Kendie26

StefaniJoy said:


> New Saint Laurent Monogram wallet in Palissandre with my other favorite red goodies [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3847577


Prettiness everywhere!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Gold Evelyne.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Gold Evelyne.
> View attachment 3848050
> View attachment 3848052



I miss your beautiful Miss Goldie.  Love that tee of yours!   I seriously like everything in your wardrobe (our dear friend Kendie feels the same, hence, our constant battle for your lovelies ).


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I miss your beautiful Miss Goldie.  Love that tee of yours!   I seriously like everything in your wardrobe (our dear friend Kendie feels the same, hence, our constant battle for your lovelies ).


Thank you, my friend.  I missed her too and was happy to bring her out today.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Gold Evelyne.
> View attachment 3848050
> View attachment 3848052


Such a nice, easy, yet chic look!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


>


Thank you, Love!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Such a nice, easy, yet chic look!


Thanks, k!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Gold Evelyne.
> View attachment 3848050
> View attachment 3848052





Iamminda said:


> I miss your beautiful Miss Goldie.  Love that tee of yours!   I seriously like everything in your wardrobe (our dear friend Kendie feels the same, hence, our constant battle for your lovelies ).


That Evelyne was MADE for you DM....you had to be the secret gorgeous muse for this style! And that darn iammindaShe's always trying to "steal" your things away from me!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> That Evelyne was MADE for you DM....you had to be the secret gorgeous muse for this style! And that darn iammindaShe's always trying to "steal" your things away from me!!


Thank you, my lovely.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bronze mini with my new Rebecca Taylor skirt.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Bronze mini with my new Rebecca Taylor skirt.
> 
> View attachment 3848493
> View attachment 3848494


Bella!! Bella!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Bronze mini with my new Rebecca Taylor skirt.
> 
> View attachment 3848493
> View attachment 3848494


Agree/+1 on @ksuromax "Bella Bella!"indeed.....I LOVE Rebecca taylor clothing!!! You are a dreamboat DM


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Bronze mini with my new Rebecca Taylor skirt.
> 
> View attachment 3848493
> View attachment 3848494



+2 on the “Bella! Bella!” comment!  Wish I can say it in another language to add to it.  You gorgeous girl!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> +2 on the “Bella! Bella!” comment!  Wish I can say it in another language to add to it.  You gorgeous girl!





ksuromax said:


> Bella!! Bella!!!





Kendie26 said:


> Agree/+1 on @ksuromax "Bella Bella!"indeed.....I LOVE Rebecca taylor clothing!!! You are a dreamboat DM


Thank you so very much, my kind and generous Bal friends!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Still Cabat, still silver touch ....  
Bal G12 braceletes


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ksuromax said:


> Still Cabat, still silver touch ....
> Bal G12 braceletes



Love this silver touch


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Love this silver touch


i generally love navy and silver, but this look is just playing so well together!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Still Cabat, still silver touch ....
> Bal G12 braceletes


You are so "ON IT!" ("On fleek" is what they say now, i think?) GREAT Navy dress w/ scarf & those necklaces that I LOVE so much...the navy/silver bag combo is always to die for chic & classy! Bravo Bella, my dearest girl!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> You are so "ON IT!" ("On fleek" is what they say now, i think?) GREAT Navy dress w/ scarf & those necklaces that I LOVE so much...the navy/silver bag combo is always to die for chic & classy! Bravo Bella, my dearest girl!


Thanks, Hun  
I was so unsure about medium size/layout, now i can't imagine me NOT having this baby!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Still Cabat, still silver touch ....
> Bal G12 braceletes


Everything Kendie said  This is absolutely my favourite BV of yours!


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Everything Kendie said  This is absolutely my favourite BV of yours!


   
thank you dearly!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Still Cabat, still silver touch ....
> Bal G12 braceletes


So beautifully paired — the navy and silver.  And your pretty hair


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Still Cabat, still silver touch ....
> Bal G12 braceletes


Gorgeous silver beauty!!!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Gold Evelyne.
> View attachment 3848050
> View attachment 3848052



You look beautiful! Such an awesome bag too!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous silver beauty!!!


Thank you, Darlin'!!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> So beautifully paired — the navy and silver.  And your pretty hair


Thank you, Sweet friend!!


----------



## Pinkie*

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Gold Evelyne.
> View attachment 3848050
> View attachment 3848052


Wow


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Still Cabat, still silver touch ....
> Bal G12 braceletes


I love this whole look, ksuromax!!! Very edgy and classic Cabat, very cool shoes and adorable bracelets!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Gold Evelyne.
> View attachment 3848050
> View attachment 3848052


So gorgeous, the H. leather is TDF, seriously!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Mama Peltro has got a baby Peltro!!
> And i got a surprise bunch of flowers from my DH, just because ...


Fantastic shot!!!! Your DH is so super sweet!!!


----------



## Kendie26

It's been forever since my Valentino Glamlock came out to play.....going out for dinner w/ a friend who is in town overnight


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> It's been forever since my Valentino Glamlock came out to play.....going out for dinner w/ a friend who is in town overnight


So pretty — have a great dinner.


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> So gorgeous, the H. leather is TDF, seriously!!!





StefaniJoy said:


> You look beautiful! Such an awesome bag too!





Pinkie* said:


> Wow


Thank you all for your lovely comments.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> It's been forever since my Valentino Glamlock came out to play.....going out for dinner w/ a friend who is in town overnight


What a truly beautiful bag and WOW, Kendie, your photography skills are through the roof!! Really breathtaking shots!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> It's been forever since my Valentino Glamlock came out to play.....going out for dinner w/ a friend who is in town overnight


So gorgeous!!!I've missed this beauty. Hope you have a blast!!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Kendie26 said:


> It's been forever since my Valentino Glamlock came out to play.....going out for dinner w/ a friend who is in town overnight



Wow this is beautiful, and it definitely does have a very glamorous lock!


----------



## ksuromax

Craving for sweets? BV Cervo in Mallow is my way to go!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Craving for sweets? BV Cervo in Mallow is my way to go!


So incredibly pretty & feminine (everything is!) Every time i see this one/this color, i say "Oooo THAT is my favorite of ksuromax" but then comes along the next gorgeous bag & i change my mind!!But I LOVE this color & would love seeing it in person.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> So pretty — have a great dinner.





Dextersmom said:


> What a truly beautiful bag and WOW, Kendie, your photography skills are through the roof!! Really breathtaking shots!





Auvina15 said:


> So gorgeous!!!I've missed this beauty. Hope you have a blast!!!





jeanstohandbags said:


> Wow this is beautiful, and it definitely does have a very glamorous lock!


Thank you all lovely Bal gals! Hahaha I'm so cracking up at your comment sweetest DM.... a photographer i am not, but warmest thanks my LoveBug!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> So incredibly pretty & feminine (everything is!) Every time i see this one/this color, i say "Oooo THAT is my favorite of ksuromax" but then comes along the next gorgeous bag & i change my mind!!But I LOVE this color & would love seeing it in person.


So, what's the problem?? Book you ticket and fly over here!  i'll even arrange it for you to wear it for a day!!!  
Thank you dearly, Love!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> So, what's the problem?? Book you ticket and fly over here!  i'll even arrange it for you to wear it for a day!!!
> Thank you dearly, Love!


You KNOW i would LOVE to meet you in person so maybe i DO need to consider this!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Craving for sweets? BV Cervo in Mallow is my way to go!


Looking dreamy!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Craving for sweets? BV Cervo in Mallow is my way to go!


Yes, I crave this gorgeous bag.  And yes, I also need to fly over there and “try” your bags (extensively, lol).


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Yes, I crave this gorgeous bag.  And yes, I also need to fly over there and “try” your bags (extensively, lol).


Yes! Yes! Please, do come!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Looking dreamy!!


Thank you, Hun!


----------



## ksuromax

swapped again.... Mulberry Effie hobo


----------



## Pinkie*

ksuromax said:


> swapped again.... Mulberry Effie hobo


Love it


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> swapped again.... Mulberry Effie hobo



Great look K.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Great look K.


Thank you, Darlin'!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> swapped again.... Mulberry Effie hobo


Happy Friday, my friend!!  You are looking lovely as usual.


----------



## Dextersmom

Friday with my red mini.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Friday with my red mini.
> View attachment 3851406
> View attachment 3851407
> View attachment 3851408


Right back at you, Bella!! I love how you red pops and brightens your casual outfit, just perfect!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Friday with my red mini.
> View attachment 3851406
> View attachment 3851407
> View attachment 3851408



So cute!  Love this red against the grey sweater.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> So cute!  Love this red against the grey sweater.





ksuromax said:


> Right back at you, Bella!! I love how you red pops and brightens your casual outfit, just perfect!!


Thank you. my kind friends!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Friday with my red mini.
> View attachment 3851406
> View attachment 3851407
> View attachment 3851408


You look incredible, as always! Ok i call THAT skirt for sure. (I win @Iamminda ...please don't argue me on this one)I can't find a knee length jean skirt anywhere to save my life! Kudos DM


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> You look incredible, as always! Ok i call THAT skirt for sure. (I win @Iamminda ...please don't argue me on this one)I can't find a knee length jean skirt anywhere to save my life! Kudos DM


Hi Kendie!  Thank you and WHY it it so hard to find a good denim skirt??!  They are either way too short, too long or too weird fitting.  When I came across this one by AG I bought it in both versions; distressed (the one I am wearing in this shot) and a regular, non distressed version because I was like, finally, a denim skirt that works for me!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> You look incredible, as always! Ok i call THAT skirt for sure. (I win @Iamminda ...please don't argue me on this one)I can't find a knee length jean skirt anywhere to save my life! Kudos DM



You win K.   It looks so cute on DM and will look so cute on you.   But I probably need ankle length to cover my unfit legs .


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Hi Kendie!  Thank you and WHY it it so hard to find a good denim skirt??!  They are either way too short, too long or too weird fitting.  When I came across this one by AG I bought it in both versions; distressed (the one I am wearing in this shot) and a regular, non distressed version because I was like, finally, a denim skirt that works for me!!!





Iamminda said:


> You win K.   It looks so cute on DM and will look so cute on you.   But I probably need ankle length to cover my unfit legs .


OMG you are SO right DM....totally impossible in the worst way to find one. Yours TOTALLY works for you-like it was made specifically for you. And sweetest iamminda, please do not refer to your lovely legs this way!!!


----------



## Kendie26

EEEK on the triple treats (bad me!) BUT i had decided to return/exchange a recent bag & opted for something in a color that i don't have. This Celine maroon Flap Clasp bag is out of this world buttery soft & to my Bal gals who love their slouch, this one has a softness to it & is much more "relaxed" than my preferred structured bags. I also was dying for a nude (pinkish brown nude) color Gucci & fell for this Maramont small card case wallet. Finally I found my Chanel ballerinas thanks to my favorite SA at NM. Thanks for letting me share w/ you, my Lovelies!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> EEEK on the triple treats (bad me!) BUT i had decided to return/exchange a recent bag & opted for something in a color that i don't have. This Celine maroon Flap Clasp bag is out of this world buttery soft & to my Bal gals who love their slouch, this one has a softness to it & is much more "relaxed" than my preferred structured bags. I also was dying for a nude (pinkish brown nude) color Gucci & fell for this Maramont small card case wallet. Finally I found my Chanel ballerinas thanks to my favorite SA at NM. Thanks for letting me share w/ you, my Lovelies!


Triple congrats K!   Love them all.  Looking forward to seeing more pics of this new bag (especially how it slouches, love some slouch in my bags).


----------



## muchstuff

Possibly one of my favourites to date, my BV cervo loop. What other bag is large enough to carry a dozen bagels as well as all of your regular stuff and still hang beautifully? But now I also want the new smaller size...


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Triple congrats K!   Love them all.  Looking forward to seeing more pics of this new bag (especially how it slouches, love some slouch in my bags).


Thank you kindly dearest sisterfriend!I took this BAD mod for my Celine lovers/friends ...please pardon my casual tee/sweats....But it is 1 of my favorite tees....call it a slight ode to @muchstuff if she can read it!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Possibly one of my favourites to date, my BV cervo loop. What other bag is large enough to carry a dozen bagels as well as all of your regular stuff and still hang beautifully? But now I also want the new smaller size...
> View attachment 3852536


Big Congrats girl...she IS a beauty. THAT color is crazy great.....to die for!!! I totally love that whipstitching detail or whatever it's called!!!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Possibly one of my favourites to date, my BV cervo loop. What other bag is large enough to carry a dozen bagels as well as all of your regular stuff and still hang beautifully? But now I also want the new smaller size...
> View attachment 3852536


I love this bag.  Is this new?  I want this bag and the bagels (lol).


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you kindly dearest sisterfriend!I took this BAD mod for my Celine lovers/friends ...please pardon my casual tee/sweats....But it is 1 of my favorite tees....call it a slight ode to @muchstuff if she can read it!


Thanks for this great mod shot.  This seems like a wonderful shoulder bag (which is my favorite style).  You look great (definitely better than me in my standard weekend uniform).


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you kindly dearest sisterfriend!I took this BAD mod for my Celine lovers/friends ...please pardon my casual tee/sweats....But it is 1 of my favorite tees....call it a slight ode to @muchstuff if she can read it!


Can't quite make it all out but it looks like a Roots T. Was it an Olympic one by any chance? I still have my 02 hoodie from the Salt Lake City games...(Go Canada!)


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Can't quite make it all out but it looks like a Roots T. Was it an Olympic one by any chance? I still have my 02 hoodie from the Salt Lake City games...(Go Canada!)
> 
> View attachment 3852560


Oh i need that sweatshirt!!! No, my tee is just "plain" grey Roots Canada tee. I love it though. I'll seriously cry if/when the print becomes ineligible from washing it!!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for this great mod shot.  This seems like a wonderful shoulder bag (which is my favorite style).  You look great (definitely better than me in my standard weekend uniform).


Yes, i know you love your shoulder & hobo style (like the other "K" in our Bal-land here) If you were ever forced (haha) to buy a Celine, this would be the style for you my LoveBug!!


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> I love this bag.  Is this new?  I want this bag and the bagels (lol).


New to me, a Fashionphile acquisition thanks to my dear enabler, @ksuromax!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Yes, i know you love your shoulder & hobo style (like the other "K" in our Bal-land here) If you were ever forced (haha) to buy a Celine, this would be the style for you my LoveBug!!



Someone please “force” me to buy one


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Someone please “force” me to buy one


Too freaking funny! You know i could easily try to "force" you as I'm a rabid Celine fan. If you could only touch this one girl, you'd melt. There is no softer, more divine feel to it than this one. Maybe go "cop a feel"next time you're in a NM, Saks or if there's a Celine boutique near you


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Too freaking funny! You know i could easily try to "force" you as I'm a rabid Celine fan. If you could only touch this one girl, you'd melt. There is no softer, more divine feel to it than this one. Maybe go "cop a feel"next time you're in a NM, Saks or if there's a Celine boutique near you


Alright, if you insist, I will cop a feel one of these soon


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> EEEK on the triple treats (bad me!) BUT i had decided to return/exchange a recent bag & opted for something in a color that i don't have. This Celine maroon Flap Clasp bag is out of this world buttery soft & to my Bal gals who love their slouch, this one has a softness to it & is much more "relaxed" than my preferred structured bags. I also was dying for a nude (pinkish brown nude) color Gucci & fell for this Maramont small card case wallet. Finally I found my Chanel ballerinas thanks to my favorite SA at NM. Thanks for letting me share w/ you, my Lovelies!


Beautiful choices, Kendie!!  If you don't mind my asking, I am curious which bag you decided to return?  Sorry if I am being nosy, but I am truly interested in your thought process.  I absolutely love the color of your Celine and Gucci and I can't wait to see you model your classic Chanel ballet flats! Triple congrats, my friend.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful choices, Kendie!!  If you don't mind my asking, I am curious which bag you decided to return?  Sorry if I am being nosy, but I am truly interested in your thought process.  I absolutely love the color of your Celine and Gucci and I can't wait to see you model your classic Chanel ballet flats! Triple congrats, my friend.


Aw thank you dearest DM. I returned the pearl grey TriFold clutch (w/ chain )bag. While i absolutely LOVED it, as soon as i saw it next to my Cloud color box (blue grey) the tones were WAY too close & i couldn't justify keeping it, much as i totally loved it. My SA was supposed to get a navy trifold clutch in but it hasn't arrived yet & I kept coming back to this burgundy flap bag. As i told our girl IM, you must go "cop of feel" of Celine leather...in particular, this bag if you find one in your NM or wherever Celine is in your area. Thanks again sweetie!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Aw thank you dearest DM. I returned the pearl grey TriFold clutch (w/ chain )bag. While i absolutely LOVED it, as soon as i saw it next to my Cloud color box (blue grey) the tones were WAY too close & i couldn't justify keeping it, much as i totally loved it. My SA was supposed to get a navy trifold clutch in but it hasn't arrived yet & I kept coming back to this burgundy flap bag. As i told our girl IM, you must go "cop of feel" of Celine leather...in particular, this bag if you find one in your NM or wherever Celine is in your area. Thanks again sweetie!


Thank you for this and that totally makes sense.  It is hard when we start duplicating and yes I do admire and often do "a walk/touch by" of the Celine's in my local Nordstrom. Scrumptious, buttery leather that feels very similar to that on my Trendy CC, which is my softest feeling bag.


----------



## Phiomega

Kendie26 said:


> EEEK on the triple treats (bad me!) BUT i had decided to return/exchange a recent bag & opted for something in a color that i don't have. This Celine maroon Flap Clasp bag is out of this world buttery soft & to my Bal gals who love their slouch, this one has a softness to it & is much more "relaxed" than my preferred structured bags.



I really love this style of Celine, and maroon is one of the best bag colors.... congrats! I have no Celine but I love their leathers.... one day....


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> EEEK on the triple treats (bad me!) BUT i had decided to return/exchange a recent bag & opted for something in a color that i don't have. This Celine maroon Flap Clasp bag is out of this world buttery soft & to my Bal gals who love their slouch, this one has a softness to it & is much more "relaxed" than my preferred structured bags. I also was dying for a nude (pinkish brown nude) color Gucci & fell for this Maramont small card case wallet. Finally I found my Chanel ballerinas thanks to my favorite SA at NM. Thanks for letting me share w/ you, my Lovelies!


Triple hooray!!!  
Colour and leather on your Celine even on the photo looks TDF!!! Cc flats looks totally irresistable, soft and comfy, and GG is just too cute!!! Enjoy in good health, Darlin'!!    


muchstuff said:


> Possibly one of my favourites to date, my BV cervo loop. What other bag is large enough to carry a dozen bagels as well as all of your regular stuff and still hang beautifully? But now I also want the new smaller size...
> View attachment 3852536


Yyyeeeeessssss!!!!!  it's sooo lush.... it's so YOU!!! Congrats and enjoy!! 


muchstuff said:


> New to me, a Fashionphile acquisition thanks to my dear enabler, @ksuromax!


Yes, i'm nasty and i know it!


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> I really love this style of Celine, and maroon is one of the best bag colors.... congrats! I have no Celine but I love their leathers.... one day....





ksuromax said:


> Triple hooray!!!
> Colour and leather on your Celine even on the photo looks TDF!!! Cc flats looks totally irresistable, soft and comfy, and GG is just too cute!!! Enjoy in good health, Darlin'!!
> 
> Yyyeeeeessssss!!!!!  it's sooo lush.... it's so YOU!!! Congrats and enjoy!!
> 
> Yes, i'm nasty and i know it!


Thank you Beauties!! I'm glad you like/appreciate Celine dear Phiomega & you are right w/ the maroon color. I have no idea why it took me all my life to finally get a maroon bag!
And thanks dear ksuromax...appreciate your enthusiasm & I'm dying LOL at your comment ("I'm nasty & i know it!") to muchstuff!!You are the BEST kind of nasty.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you Beauties!! I'm glad you like/appreciate Celine dear Phiomega & you are right w/ the maroon color. I have no idea why it took me all my life to finally get a maroon bag!
> And thanks dear ksuromax...appreciate your enthusiasm & I'm dying LOL at your comment ("I'm nasty & i know it!") to muchstuff!!You are the BEST kind of nasty.


yes, enabling is my forte!


----------



## ksuromax

Small BV cervo bag for quick Sunday errands


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Small BV cervo bag for quick Sunday errands



Another lovely BV.  (I don’t remember this one either)


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Another lovely BV.  (I don’t remember this one either)


thank you!  
it's the one i recently wore on the long chain, just today it looks a tad darker because of light...


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> thank you!
> it's the one i recently wore on the long chain, just today it looks a tad darker because of light...


Oh wow, it looks so different out in the sunlight (it looks more brownish inside in the first pic). love it with the chain too


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Oh wow, it looks so different out in the sunlight (it looks more brownish inside in the first pic). love it with the chain too


thanks, Hun


----------



## ksuromax

Prada in soft calf today


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Prada in soft calf today





ksuromax said:


> thank you!
> it's the one i recently wore on the long chain, just today it looks a tad darker because of light...


I love both of these bags!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> I love both of these bags!!


Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

Received a few new H silks within a few days, light is crappy, posting stock pics 
Musee


----------



## ksuromax

Rybaltchenko 
Sous Le Cedre


----------



## ksuromax

Les Fetes du Roi Soleil


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Les Fetes du Roi Soleil


Sigh, all three are gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Sigh, all three are gorgeous!


Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Les Fetes du Roi Soleil


The artwork in these three pieces is amazing.  So gorgeous.  These will surely add a special touch to any outfit.  And I also like your Prada bag posted earlier today.


----------



## Phiomega

You need canard BV with the second one!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> The artwork in these three pieces is amazing.  So gorgeous.  These will surely add a special touch to any outfit.  And I also like your Prada bag posted earlier today.


Thank you!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> You need canard BV with the second one!


Me?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax, I'm glad I don't wear scarves because I predict another expensive obsession for myself if I did. Very beautiful!


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> ksuromax, I'm glad I don't wear scarves because I predict another expensive obsession for myself if I did. Very beautiful!


thank you, dearly  
i am finding them like a good Easter bunny - it's my 'treasure hunting' hobby, i much prefer older designs, thus secondary market is my way to go, and there they are not that painful as new ones in the boutique
most of my finds are within 120-170$ (inc shipping) depending on the colour and size. 
here's what i wear today: same Prada with a silk H scarf with wild cats to 'speak' to the animalistic chain handles


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> thank you, dearly
> i am finding them like a good Easter bunny - it's my 'treasure hunting' hobby, i much prefer older designs, thus secondary market is my way to go, and there they are not that painful as new ones in the boutique
> most of my finds are within 120-170$ (inc shipping) depending on the colour and size.
> here's what i wear today: same Prada with a silk H scarf with wild cats to 'speak' to the animalistic chain handles


Lovely pairing K.   You sure know how to coordinate.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Lovely pairing K.   You sure know how to coordinate.


Lol thank you, Sweetie


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> thank you, dearly
> i am finding them like a good Easter bunny - it's my 'treasure hunting' hobby, i much prefer older designs, thus secondary market is my way to go, and there they are not that painful as new ones in the boutique
> most of my finds are within 120-170$ (inc shipping) depending on the colour and size.
> here's what i wear today: same Prada with a silk H scarf with wild cats to 'speak' to the animalistic chain handles


This scarf is stunning and i am super jealous!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> This scarf is stunning and i am super jealous!!


If you ever decide to step on the slippery silky road just let me know, i'll be happy to share with you my fave Sellers on evil bay


----------



## ksuromax

BV today, and AMcQ scarf


----------



## ksuromax

Here's a shot in the sun, the colour looks  closer to irl


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV today, and AMcQ scarf


Gasp! EXQUISITE!!!And yay for showing your gorgeous hair against the reds!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Gasp! EXQUISITE!!!And yay for showing your gorgeous hair against the reds!!


thank you!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Me?



Yes — I can see the ducks on the 2nd scarf...


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Yes — I can see the ducks on the 2nd scarf...


Ah, got you now... 
Well, maybe, my Canard cervo is such chameleon that she can 'marry' any colour, this particular scarf shall 'mate' with something else ...


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Here's a shot in the sun, the colour looks  closer to irl


Fabulous and saturated red and you know I adore your dream catcher!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Fabulous and saturated red and you know I adore your dream catcher!!


Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

And one more... 
Joies d'Hiver


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> BV today, and AMcQ scarf



Wow, what a delicious looking red on this BV, love the entire outfit too!


----------



## ksuromax

Thank you kindly  dear @jeanstohandbags


----------



## ksuromax

Prada in perfect-for-autumn colour Palissandro and yummy daino leather. Bal bracelet


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Prada in perfect-for-autumn colour Palissandro and yummy daino leather. Bal bracelet


I guess I need to start branching out brand-wise. Lovely leather...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I guess I need to start branching out brand-wise. Lovely leather...


It totally is!


----------



## ksuromax

And some close-ups for ya....


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> And some close-ups for ya....


What is daino leather? Reminds me of cervo...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> What is daino leather? Reminds me of cervo...


it's calfskin made to look like deerskin (cervo), that's Prada's term for this certain finish 'vitello daino'


----------



## ksuromax

Swapped for a night out
we went to the pub quiz and all i needed easily fit into my small butter soft cervo BV shoulder bag


----------



## ksuromax

BV medium Veneta in Armatura


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> BV medium Veneta in Armatura


Like like like! I recognise myself in this style. Rockin' it, dear!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Swapped for a night out
> we went to the pub quiz and all i needed easily fit into my small butter soft cervo BV shoulder bag


Missed this, but Like, of course


----------



## alla.miss

Hello my dear bal friends!
Although I'm a bit away from the forum traveling here and there, but I do enjoy all your beautiful new balenciaga and non-balenciaga purchases!

I have an off-topic question, so please forgive me in advance 

It's a question to those of you who resident in the US and buy overseas. I want to buy a bal bag from Japan with delivery to US in non-tax state. Could you please advise me on any possible taxes and duties I may be up to ordering from outside of US? I heard somewhere if a parcel is up to 800$, than no import taxes. I am also buying the bag in preowned condition.

Would appreciate any help


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV medium Veneta in Armatura


I love the sheen on this one!!


----------



## Dextersmom

I recently went on a shopping spree.  My local Nordstrom had a 10 point event and Neiman Marcus had triple points on the same day and they are right across from each other at my mall, so I did some damage.    Everything was purchased at Nordstrom except the Pedro Garcia sandals, as they are a NM exclusive.
 As you may have noticed, I love denim jackets and I added 2 more; one from Joie with the removable crystal pin's and the embroidered one is from BLANKNYC, and this is my 2nd jacket from this brand.  I already had the rose gold Monica Vinader diamond bracelet and I added it in both yellow and white gold and I am excited to mix and match these blingy babies.  I already mentioned the crystal Pedro Garcia sandals and they are quite comfortable as well as pretty, imo.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> I recently went on a shopping spree.  My local Nordstrom had a 10 point event and Neiman Marcus had triple points on the same day and they are right across from each other at my mall, so I did some damage.    Everything was purchased at Nordstrom except the Pedro Garcia sandals, as they are a NM exclusive.
> As you may have noticed, I love denim jackets and I added 2 more; one from Joie with the removable crystal pin's and the embroidered one is from BLANKNYC, and this is my 2nd jacket from this brand.  I already had the rose gold Monica Vinader diamond bracelet and I added it in both yellow and white gold and I am excited to mix and match these blingy babies.  I already mentioned the crystal Pedro Garcia sandals and they are quite comfortable as well as pretty, imo.
> View attachment 3857706
> View attachment 3857707
> View attachment 3857708
> View attachment 3857709
> View attachment 3857710
> View attachment 3857711
> View attachment 3857712
> View attachment 3857713


WOW! WOW! WOW!!!!!!  look at this!!! 
I LOVE you first jacket, with pins!!! Really cool piece  
and the bracelets are sooo cool!!!! Sandals look gorgeous!!!! I have the same design but with a small heel from Escada, they will look stunning at night  congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> I recently went on a shopping spree.  My local Nordstrom had a 10 point event and Neiman Marcus had triple points on the same day and they are right across from each other at my mall, so I did some damage.    Everything was purchased at Nordstrom except the Pedro Garcia sandals, as they are a NM exclusive.
> As you may have noticed, I love denim jackets and I added 2 more; one from Joie with the removable crystal pin's and the embroidered one is from BLANKNYC, and this is my 2nd jacket from this brand.  I already had the rose gold Monica Vinader diamond bracelet and I added it in both yellow and white gold and I am excited to mix and match these blingy babies.  I already mentioned the crystal Pedro Garcia sandals and they are quite comfortable as well as pretty, imo.
> View attachment 3857706
> View attachment 3857707
> View attachment 3857708
> View attachment 3857709
> View attachment 3857710
> View attachment 3857711
> View attachment 3857712
> View attachment 3857713


Oh wow, everything is awesome, truly!!! I really LOVE that jacket w/ the colorful embroidery...I'd buy that in a heartbeat. I also was looking recently at MV bracelets (love her collection!!) & they are just SO BEAUTIFUL -like you! Congrats on all!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> I recently went on a shopping spree.  My local Nordstrom had a 10 point event and Neiman Marcus had triple points on the same day and they are right across from each other at my mall, so I did some damage.    Everything was purchased at Nordstrom except the Pedro Garcia sandals, as they are a NM exclusive.
> As you may have noticed, I love denim jackets and I added 2 more; one from Joie with the removable crystal pin's and the embroidered one is from BLANKNYC, and this is my 2nd jacket from this brand.  I already had the rose gold Monica Vinader diamond bracelet and I added it in both yellow and white gold and I am excited to mix and match these blingy babies.  I already mentioned the crystal Pedro Garcia sandals and they are quite comfortable as well as pretty, imo.
> View attachment 3857706
> View attachment 3857707
> View attachment 3857708
> View attachment 3857709
> View attachment 3857710
> View attachment 3857711
> View attachment 3857712
> View attachment 3857713


Lovely glittery finds


----------



## Dextersmom

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Lovely glittery finds





ksuromax said:


> WOW! WOW! WOW!!!!!!  look at this!!!
> I LOVE you first jacket, with pins!!! Really cool piece
> and the bracelets are sooo cool!!!! Sandals look gorgeous!!!! I have the same design but with a small heel from Escada, they will look stunning at night  congrats and enjoy!!





Kendie26 said:


> Oh wow, everything is awesome, truly!!! I really LOVE that jacket w/ the colorful embroidery...I'd buy that in a heartbeat. I also was looking recently at MV bracelets (love her collection!!) & they are just SO BEAUTIFUL -like you! Congrats on all!


Thank you for your kind words, my friends!!  I can't wait to start wearing my new pieces.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my lamb square firecracker red mini.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my lamb square firecracker red mini.
> View attachment 3858837


You and your Mini are firecracker Hot!  Is this a new kimono top?  Very pretty.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> You and your Mini are firecracker Hot!  Is this a new kimono top?  Very pretty.


Thank you so much, IM.  This was the very 1st Johnny Was kimono I purchased....the one that started my love and devotion to them.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my lamb square firecracker red mini.
> View attachment 3858837


Your mini looks so perfect w/ this gorgeous kimono!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Your mini looks so perfect w/ this gorgeous kimono!!!


Thank you, my sweet friend.


----------



## ksuromax

i've been too bad this year, treating and spoiling myself with countless pressies for my BD  
got this BV Loop in yummy Barolo and a new Hermes shawl from my sweet DH


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> i've been too bad this year, treating and spoiling myself with countless pressies for my BD
> got this BV Loop in yummy Barolo and a new Hermes shawl from my sweet DH



What a fabulous colour on this BV, scarf is gorgeous too!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> What a fabulous colour on this BV, scarf is gorgeous too!


----------



## peacebabe

Love your kimono style jacket! You look so stunning overall ! 



Dextersmom said:


> Today with my lamb square firecracker red mini.
> View attachment 3858837


----------



## peacebabe

Lovely K !!!! You are "hiding" with more B's here !! 



ksuromax said:


> i've been too bad this year, treating and spoiling myself with countless pressies for my BD
> got this BV Loop in yummy Barolo and a new Hermes shawl from my sweet DH


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Lovely K !!!! You are "hiding" with more B's here !!


letter "B" is chasing me my whole life!!  
i didn't change my maiden name for my DH's which starts with B, and it's started haunting me!! Bottega, Balenciaga, Barolo.....


----------



## Dextersmom

peacebabe said:


> Love your kimono style jacket! You look so stunning overall !


Thank you so much,  peacebabe!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> i've been too bad this year, treating and spoiling myself with countless pressies for my BD
> got this BV Loop in yummy Barolo and a new Hermes shawl from my sweet DH


Looking beautiful, k!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> i've been too bad this year, treating and spoiling myself with countless pressies for my BD
> got this BV Loop in yummy Barolo and a new Hermes shawl from my sweet DH


Very beautiful bag and the shawl looks fabulous on you, my friend!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> I recently went on a shopping spree.  My local Nordstrom had a 10 point event and Neiman Marcus had triple points on the same day and they are right across from each other at my mall, so I did some damage.    Everything was purchased at Nordstrom except the Pedro Garcia sandals, as they are a NM exclusive.
> As you may have noticed, I love denim jackets and I added 2 more; one from Joie with the removable crystal pin's and the embroidered one is from BLANKNYC, and this is my 2nd jacket from this brand.  I already had the rose gold Monica Vinader diamond bracelet and I added it in both yellow and white gold and I am excited to mix and match these blingy babies.  I already mentioned the crystal Pedro Garcia sandals and they are quite comfortable as well as pretty, imo.
> View attachment 3857706
> View attachment 3857707
> View attachment 3857708
> View attachment 3857709
> View attachment 3857710
> View attachment 3857711
> View attachment 3857712
> View attachment 3857713


What an awesome score, DM!!!! Love all of them especially the embroidered jacket... and omg...your bracelets are sooo gorgeous.....they are TDF!!!
I have a black silk embroidered bomber jacket from     the brand BLANKNYC too and I really love it!


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my lamb square firecracker red mini.
> View attachment 3858837


Gotta comment on this shot again ..... love love the kimono and your red mini is paired so perfect with it!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> Very beautiful bag and the shawl looks fabulous on you, my friend!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Looking beautiful, k!!


Thank you, Hun!!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> BV medium Veneta in Armatura


WOW.....Just saw this and totally LOVE!!! You nailed it, dear friend!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Auvina15 said:


> WOW.....Just saw this and totally LOVE!!! You nailed it, dear friend!!!


Thank you, Sweetie!!!! :


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Gotta comment on this shot again ..... love love the kimono and your red mini is paired so perfect with it!!!





Auvina15 said:


> What an awesome score, DM!!!! Love all of them especially the embroidered jacket... and omg...your bracelets are sooo gorgeous.....they are TDF!!!
> I have a black silk embroidered bomber jacket from     the brand BLANKNYC too and I really love it!


You are way too kind, Auvina.  Thank you so much and your bomber jacket sounds beautiful.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> i've been too bad this year, treating and spoiling myself with countless pressies for my BD
> got this BV Loop in yummy Barolo and a new Hermes shawl from my sweet DH



You deserve to treat yourself for your birthday — beautiful items.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> You deserve to treat yourself for your birthday — beautiful items.


i knew i can always rely on my trusty partners in crime!!!  
thank you, dear IM


----------



## Dextersmom

Tonight with my Bleu Zanzibar mini Evie.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with my Bleu Zanzibar mini Evie.
> View attachment 3861589


Gorgeous colour!!


----------



## peacebabe

Believe it or not, this is my 2nd time peeping in this thread (the 1st time was 2 days ago), and i must say that this thread is "REALLY BAD" !!! It makes me want to commit "betrayal crimes" to my beloved B !!!


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Believe it or not, this is my 2nd time peeping in this thread (the 1st time was 2 days ago), and i must say that this thread is "REALLY BAD" !!! It makes me want to commit "betrayal crimes" to my beloved B !!!


Who are the culprits???


----------



## chowlover2

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with my Bleu Zanzibar mini Evie.
> View attachment 3861589



Absolutely gorgeous blue!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with my Bleu Zanzibar mini Evie.
> View attachment 3861589


THAT COLOR.....holy cripes!!!


----------



## ksuromax

I am stuck to this alcohol-free wine - BV Loop in Barolo and H shawl


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> I am stuck to this alcohol-free wine - BV Loop in Barolo and H shawl


This is such a beautiful look K.  What is this alcohol free wine?  Is it good?


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with my Bleu Zanzibar mini Evie.
> View attachment 3861589


Wow!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> THAT COLOR.....holy cripes!!!





shopgirl4cc said:


> AWWWW WOW What a beautiful lady you are!!  Beautiful jewelries and denim jackets almost is an art piece!!!! It is well worth to be back here to see you my dear gorgeous friend!!





ksuromax said:


> Gorgeous colour!!





peacebabe said:


> Believe it or not, this is my 2nd time peeping in this thread (the 1st time was 2 days ago), and i must say that this thread is "REALLY BAD" !!! It makes me want to commit "betrayal crimes" to my beloved B !!!





chowlover2 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous blue!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Wow!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> I am stuck to this alcohol-free wine - BV Loop in Barolo and H shawl


You look wonderful!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> You look wonderful!!


Thank you, Sweetie!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with my Bleu Zanzibar mini Evie.
> View attachment 3861589





Dextersmom said:


>


OMG my beautiful friend DM!!!  What a gorgeous color TPM!!!!!! And how yummy your order is, I love with a glad of red too  I love TPM they're too cute!! I forgot mine I should take them out sometimes 
You know, actually this is my first time ever to enter Bal forum but you brought me here and worth to stop by  because of you, I love you ~


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> OMG my beautiful friend DM!!!  What a gorgeous color TPM!!!!!! And how yummy your order is, I love with a glad of red too  I love TPM they're too cute!! I forgot mine I should take them out sometimes
> You know, actually this is my first time ever to enter Bal forum but you brought me here and worth to stop by  because of you, I love you ~


Hi there, my beautiful friend!!   What a lovely surprise to see you here!  This is the forum that I started on, as my love of handbags revolved around Balenciaga for many years.  I still have a few, though I have definitely found a new love lately in Chanel with a very tiny sprinkling of H. Thank you for your sweet comments, as always, and again it is so wonderful to see you here.


----------



## Antigone

This but thinking of returning!


----------



## ksuromax

Antigone said:


> This but thinking of returning!


Didn't work for you??


----------



## ksuromax

are there any places in the anonymous alcoholics group???  this Barolo got me hooked....


----------



## Antigone

ksuromax said:


> Didn't work for you??


Thinking of returning to save towards a Balenciaga


----------



## ksuromax

Antigone said:


> Thinking of returning to save towards a Balenciaga


  
imho, it seemed a bit boxy to me 
if you prefer soft and slouchy shape, like Bals, then definitely better return and go for Bal


----------



## Antigone

ksuromax said:


> imho, it seemed a bit boxy to me
> if you prefer soft and slouchy shape, like Bals, then definitely better return and go for Bal


I actually think it's cute because of the belt (I loooove moto jackets!) but yeah they're kinda boxy.


----------



## ksuromax

Antigone said:


> I actually think it's cute because of the belt (I loooove moto jackets!) but yeah they're kinda boxy.


yup, i liked the belt detail as well  
but i would not be able to wear it, i need my floppy and slouchy shapeless puddle of leather


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> are there any places in the anonymous alcoholics group???  this Barolo got me hooked....





Iamminda said:


> This is such a beautiful look K.  What is this alcohol free wine?  Is it good?


  Girl, you look HOT (as in sexy hot)...classy chic sexy!!! Totally loving this pic!!!
I am also laughing because when i read your comment many posts above about "alcohol free wine"....i had the EXACT question in my head that dear @Iamminda had!!! "What's that" Where's some alcohol free wine?!!" But alas, my brain has kicked in to gear & I do believe i now understand your pun....the BV name Barillo/Barolo in your STUNNING wine color IS indeed alcohol free!!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> OMG my beautiful friend DM!!!  What a gorgeous color TPM!!!!!! And how yummy your order is, I love with a glad of red too  I love TPM they're too cute!! I forgot mine I should take them out sometimes
> You know, actually this is my first time ever to enter Bal forum but you brought me here and worth to stop by  because of you, I love you ~


OMG!! LOOK WHO stepped over into Bal for the first time!! Welcome our sweetest little LoveBug....so nice seeing you around these parts!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This is such a beautiful look K.  What is this alcohol free wine?  Is it good?


Barolo means a sort of red wine in Italian, thus i have my portion of Barolo without having any alcohol


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Girl, you look HOT (as in sexy hot)...classy chic sexy!!! Totally loving this pic!!!
> I am also laughing because when i read your comment many posts above about "alcohol free wine"....i had the EXACT question in my head that dear @Iamminda had!!! "What's that" Where's some alcohol free wine?!!" But alas, my brain has kicked in to gear & I do believe i now understand your pun....the BV name Barillo/Barolo in your STUNNING wine color IS indeed alcohol free!!


lol  you are cracking me up, girl!!  
thank you, Sweetie


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> are there any places in the anonymous alcoholics group???  this Barolo got me hooked....


Your scarf is stunning!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Your scarf is stunning!!


Thank you, Darlin'!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Hi there, my beautiful friend!!   What a lovely surprise to see you here!  This is the forum that I started on, as my love of handbags revolved around Balenciaga for many years.  I still have a few, though I have definitely found a new love lately in Chanel with a very tiny sprinkling of H. Thank you for your sweet comments, as always, and again it is so wonderful to see you here.


Oh I see, my dearest friend,  I did not know its your first love for forum was here! You must have an amazing collection and I can imagine how you rock with it!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> OMG!! LOOK WHO stepped over into Bal for the first time!! Welcome our sweetest little LoveBug....so nice seeing you around these parts!


Ohhh my love, darling Kendie!!!! I am sooo happy to see my most favorite ladies You and DM here!!!!  Seriously you know, this is my first time ever stopped by this forum but I've known for years how Bal is such a popular one and most of my friends own it.  I've seen them many times at my local NM, Nordstrom and I understand how they're great purses! Actually I've tried to convince myself but somehow I’ve never had interest in for myself and don’t own even one….( But oh lovely Bal ladies, No offense, Oh no no, please don’t throw eggs towards me!   ) you know that's just personal preference and life style  My heart was taken by other side though, I am just happy and satisfied by viewing lovely ladies rock with their cool Bal bags!!  Eespecially You & DM, my beautiful CC ladies


----------



## Dextersmom

Today I brought home my first pair of Chanel shoes and another sparkly crystal brooch.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today I brought home my first pair of Chanel shoes and another sparkly crystal brooch.
> View attachment 3863300
> View attachment 3863301


Gorgeous brooch and lovely sandals!  Can we please have mod shots when you wear them?   Thanks in advance dear


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous brooch and lovely sandals!  Can we please have mod shots when you wear them?   Thanks in advance dear


Hi, my friend!!  I have been thinking of you and hoping that you are well.  I will definitely post a shot when I wear them.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Today I brought home my first pair of Chanel shoes and another sparkly crystal brooch.
> View attachment 3863300
> View attachment 3863301


Love the slippers!!!! such an easy chic!! and must be feeling like walking on the clouds?...  
major love for the brooch!!   enjoy!!


----------



## ksuromax

it's the last post, i promise!!!   
will swap tonight for a new Bal tote  
but today she is still with me... feel the spirit! Happy Halloween to all!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> it's the last post, i promise!!!
> will swap tonight for a new Bal tote
> but today she is still with me... feel the spirit! Happy Halloween to all!!



I love your style K.  Looking good —all of it.   No need to swap for me — I can look at this beauty for many days.  Happy Halloween to you too.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> it's the last post, i promise!!!
> will swap tonight for a new Bal tote
> but today she is still with me... feel the spirit! Happy Halloween to all!!


Happy Halloween to you too!!  You look great! 


ksuromax said:


> Love the slippers!!!! such an easy chic!! and must be feeling like walking on the clouds?...
> major love for the brooch!!   enjoy!!


Thank you so much, k and the sandals do seem comfy.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I love your style K.  Looking good —all of it.   No need to swap for me — I can look at this beauty for many days.  Happy Halloween to you too.


Thank you Sweet!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Halloween to you too!!  You look great!
> 
> Thank you so much, k and the sandals do seem comfy.


Thank you, Darlin'!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Today I brought home my first pair of Chanel shoes and another sparkly crystal brooch.
> View attachment 3863300
> View attachment 3863301


Beautiful!!!!! Congrats my dear beautiful friend!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful!!!!! Congrats my dear beautiful friend!!!


Thank you so much, my wonderful and sweet friend.   I forgot to mention to you in the other thread that I love turquoise jewelry, as you mentioned my turquoise necklace.   I have a memory of seeing you wear a similar one, am I right?


----------



## Iamminda

I got this little cutie a couple of weeks ago (thanks to Kendie and Dextersmom for their inspiration and help).   Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> I got this little cutie a couple of weeks ago (thanks to Kendie and Dextersmom for their inspiration and help).   Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3865978


Hot dignity damn girlie!! Major woohoo you!! So happy for you w/ this sweet little chevron gem. Hope you love using her & maybe she’ll become your faveof all your pretty SLGs!Congrats darling friend


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> I got this little cutie a couple of weeks ago (thanks to Kendie and Dextersmom for their inspiration and help).   Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3865978


Oh la la, trés jolie!  Congratulations, dear Iamminda!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I got this little cutie a couple of weeks ago (thanks to Kendie and Dextersmom for their inspiration and help).   Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3865978


Soo cute!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I got this little cutie a couple of weeks ago (thanks to Kendie and Dextersmom for their inspiration and help).   Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3865978


That's right!! IM is in the Chanel house!  Congrats, my sweet and wonderful friend.   I love it and I hope it will give you much pleasure.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly dear Bal friends!   I love this little cutie and can’t wait to use it. 



Kendie26 said:


> Hot dignity damn girlie!! Major woohoo you!! So happy for you w/ this sweet little chevron gem. Hope you love using her & maybe she’ll become your faveof all your pretty SLGs!Congrats darling friend





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Oh la la, trés jolie!  Congratulations, dear Iamminda!





ksuromax said:


> Soo cute!!! Congrats!!!





Dextersmom said:


> That's right!! IM is in the Chanel house!  Congrats, my sweet and wonderful friend.   I love it and I hope it will give you much pleasure.


----------



## StefaniJoy

Iamminda said:


> I got this little cutie a couple of weeks ago (thanks to Kendie and Dextersmom for their inspiration and help).   Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3865978



Awesome wallet! Congrats! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Pinkie*

Dextersmom said:


> Today I brought home my first pair of Chanel shoes and another sparkly crystal brooch.
> View attachment 3863300
> View attachment 3863301


May I ask brooch price


----------



## Iamminda

StefaniJoy said:


> Awesome wallet! Congrats! [emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

Pinkie* said:


> May I ask brooch price


550.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my new brooch and Rock my Shoulder flap.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new brooch and Rock my Shoulder flap.
> View attachment 3868232


Beautiful and chic!


----------



## Kendie26

TIme to “pimp out” 1 of my fave’s as this tweed reissue is made for Fall time w/ her colorsThe hardware is the prettiest, most unique color.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> TIme to “pimp out” 1 of my fave’s as this tweed reissue is made for Fall time w/ her colorsThe hardware is the prettiest, most unique color.





Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new brooch and Rock my Shoulder flap.
> View attachment 3868232



Gorgeous ladies carrying your gorgeous bags .  Love it!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> TIme to “pimp out” 1 of my fave’s as this tweed reissue is made for Fall time w/ her colorsThe hardware is the prettiest, most unique color.


Perfection!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous ladies carrying your gorgeous bags .  Love it!





ksuromax said:


> Beautiful and chic!


Thank you both!!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous ladies carrying your gorgeous bags .  Love it!





ksuromax said:


> Perfection!!


Thank you darling friends! You’re making me do doubletakes w/ your avatar change again @ksuromax !!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you darling friends! You’re making me do doubletakes w/ your avatar change again @ksuromax !!!


Hahahaha


----------



## Dextersmom

A few days ago with my square red mini and today with my metallic purple M/L.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> A few days ago with my square red mini and today with my metallic purple M/L.
> View attachment 3871929
> View attachment 3871930
> View attachment 3871931


You look so pretty


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> You look so pretty


Thank you, IM!! So nice to see you!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> A few days ago with my square red mini and today with my metallic purple M/L.
> View attachment 3871929
> View attachment 3871930
> View attachment 3871931


Your purple look is a perfection!!


----------



## Dextersmom

It is a gloomy day here today and my M/L classic beauty is cheering me up.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> It is a gloomy day here today and my M/L classic beauty is cheering me up.


Nice look, T!!  floral print is definitely flattering you!


----------



## muchstuff

My very odd BV acquisition, not sure what to do with her, check out the link for more pics and tell me how to use her #whodesignedthis #surelyitwasntawoman

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/has-anyone-seen-this-before.974984/


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> It is a gloomy day here today and my M/L classic beauty is cheering me up.


Lovely and elegant, DM


----------



## Dextersmom

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Lovely and elegant, DM





ksuromax said:


> Nice look, T!!  floral print is definitely flattering you!


Thank you both!!


----------



## ksuromax

In the Pizzeria


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> In the Pizzeria


I love this bag so much!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> It is a gloomy day here today and my M/L classic beauty is cheering me up.



I really like this blouse.  And love your CC.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> In the Pizzeria


Such a great looking bag!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> My very odd BV acquisition, not sure what to do with her, check out the link for more pics and tell me how to use her #whodesignedthis #surelyitwasntawoman
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/has-anyone-seen-this-before.974984/
> 
> View attachment 3873522



it looks beautiful. The design is most unique/interesting— not sure how to use it with the way the zipper run.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Such a great looking bag!


Thank you, Dear!!


----------



## ksuromax

BV shoes and bag today


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> BV shoes and bag today



Oh wow, those shoes, scarf & BV couldn't be more perfect together!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Oh wow, those shoes, scarf & BV couldn't be more perfect together!


Thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV shoes and bag today


Gorgeous, k.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV shoes and bag today



As always, beautifully coordinated.  What a perfect color for the Fall.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> it looks beautiful. The design is most unique/interesting— not sure how to use it with the way the zipper run.


I'm a bit dumbfounded myself.


----------



## labrat1996

Picked up a little something from the Coach Store tonight!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> As always, beautifully coordinated.  What a perfect color for the Fall.


----------



## ksuromax

labrat1996 said:


> View attachment 3875628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up a little something from the Coach Store tonight!


Looks like a perfect match for my iridescent hw City  nice score!


----------



## ksuromax

Double


----------



## ksuromax

Same BV large messenger accompanied by Bal sandals and my new H shawl  Ŕroarrr....


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Same BV large messenger accompanied by Bal sandals and my new H shawl  Ŕroarrr....


So pretty!! HahaRroooar!! I really like how you’ve been using a bag for 2 (or more?) days in a row!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> So pretty!! HahaRroooar!! I really like how you’ve been using a bag for 2 (or more?) days in a row!!


Yet 2, but swapping for a smaller one (TBD) tomorrow, my DH's bday dinner will require something a bit more dressy


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Yet 2, but swapping for a smaller one (TBD) tomorrow, my DH's bday dinner will require something a bit more dressy


Oh fun, Happy & special birthday wishes to dear MR. Ksuromax!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Oh fun, Happy & special birthday wishes to dear MR. Ksuromax!!!


thank you, Sweet friend of mine


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Same BV large messenger accompanied by Bal sandals and my new H shawl  Ŕroarrr....


Perfect look, my friend.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Perfect look, my friend.


Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

Again BV, both the bag and the shawl
Waiting in the VIP launge to watch 'Murder on the orient express'


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Again BV, both the bag and the shawl
> Waiting in the VIP launge to watch 'Murder on the orient express'



2 gorgeous bags here on this page K.   I want to see that movie too because I like the cast.   Hope you and your DH have a fun birthday celebration.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> 2 gorgeous bags here on this page K.   I want to see that movie too because I like the cast.   Hope you and your DH have a fun birthday celebration.


I really enjoyed the movie, and highly recommend it  
thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

For a change today i am swayed to Chanel  my DH's bday
Overlooking the Palm


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> For a change today i am swayed to Chanel  my DH's bday
> Overlooking the Palm


Lovely look, my friend!! I hope you have a wonderful time.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Lovely look, my friend!! I hope you have a wonderful time.


Thank you, Hun, we spent a lovely evening together


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> For a change today i am swayed to Chanel  my DH's bday
> Overlooking the Palm


Looking beautiful on your DH’s Birthday — hope you both had a great time.


----------



## Dextersmom

Two looks today; the 1st heading to the beach for a picnic and now on the way out to dinner.  Wishing my Bal gals a lovely Saturday night.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Two looks today; the 1st heading to the beach for a picnic and now on the way out to dinner.  Wishing my Bal gals a lovely Saturday night.



Two lovely looks.  That purple number is just so darn cute — and your evening look is so pretty (and sexy, ooh la la).   Thanks for a double dose of eye candy.  Enjoy your night out


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Looking beautiful on your DH’s Birthday — hope you both had a great time.


Thank you  
We had a nice evening


----------



## ksuromax

Love them both!!  


Dextersmom said:


> Two looks today; the 1st heading to the beach for a picnic and now on the way out to dinner.  Wishing my Bal gals a lovely Saturday night.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Love them both!!





Iamminda said:


> Two lovely looks.  That purple number is just so darn cute — and your evening look is so pretty (and sexy, ooh la la).   Thanks for a double dose of eye candy.  Enjoy your night out


Thank you, my friends.  Wishing you both a relaxing Sunday.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, my friends.  Wishing you both a relaxing Sunday.





Reelaaax....


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 3877910
> 
> Reelaaax....


----------



## ksuromax

I think, i relaxed too much... starting my work week easy  
BV Cabat is lighting up my day


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Two looks today; the 1st heading to the beach for a picnic and now on the way out to dinner.  Wishing my Bal gals a lovely Saturday night.





Dextersmom said:


> Two looks today; the 1st heading to the beach for a picnic and now on the way out to dinner.  Wishing my Bal gals a lovely Saturday night.



Wow, lovely bags & lovely outfits!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> I think, i relaxed too much... starting my work week easy
> BV Cabat is lighting up my day



Relaxed, but still looking amazing!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Relaxed, but still looking amazing!


Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> I think, i relaxed too much... starting my work week easy
> BV Cabat is lighting up my day


We've had downpours all day, lovely to see some bright colour


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> We've had downpours all day, lovely to see some bright colour


it's mid November and yet we haven't had any noticeable rain here, last year we had a few good rains in Autumn... still feels like last legs of Summer


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> it's mid November and yet we haven't had any noticeable rain here, last year we had a few good rains in Autumn... still feels like last legs of Summer


What a different world we live in my dear, here's a pic of my very wet poodle today. A mix between Cleopatra and Rick James


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> What a different world we live in my dear, here's a pic of my very wet poodle today. A mix between Cleopatra and Rick James
> View attachment 3878358


 hahaha  poor thing...


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> What a different world we live in my dear, here's a pic of my very wet poodle today. A mix between Cleopatra and Rick James
> View attachment 3878358


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> What a different world we live in my dear, here's a pic of my very wet poodle today. A mix between Cleopatra and Rick James
> View attachment 3878358


 and


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> I think, i relaxed too much... starting my work week easy
> BV Cabat is lighting up my day


I love it!!


----------



## Dextersmom

jeanstohandbags said:


> Wow, lovely bags & lovely outfits!


Thank you, jthb.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> I love it!!


Thank you for a relaxing juju


----------



## Dextersmom

Today at Chanel with my small Trendy CC.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today at Chanel with my small Trendy CC.
> View attachment 3880198
> View attachment 3880199



Gorgeous bag and beautiful look .  Is this your current favorite?


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous bag and beautiful look .  Is this your current favorite?


Hi IM, thank you and I do love this bag.  I have been alternating a lot between this one and my black lambskin M/L classic flap with ghw.  The Trendy holds more though, as it has 3 compartments and expands a bit, making it the more practical of the two.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Today at Chanel with my small Trendy CC.
> View attachment 3880198
> View attachment 3880199


Gorgeous look, my Dear!!  
Love the jacket, really looks nice, i might borrow your style, and adorn my classic Levi's jacket with a couple of brooches and pins


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Gorgeous look, my Dear!!
> Love the jacket, really looks nice, i might borrow your style, and adorn my classic Levi's jacket with a couple of brooches and pins


Thank you so much, k, and I would be honored to be style twinses with you.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much, k, and I would be honored to be style twinses with you.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today at Chanel with my small Trendy CC.
> View attachment 3880198
> View attachment 3880199


Phenomenal look, as always sweet DM!! I so adore that jean jacket!! The brooches go so perfectly on jean jackets. 
So glad you are loving the Trendy & getting great use out of her. It’s a style that looks like it was made just for you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Phenomenal look, as always sweet DM!! I so adore that jean jacket!! The brooches go so perfectly on jean jackets.
> So glad you are loving the Trendy & getting great use out of her. It’s a style that looks like it was made just for you!


Thank you, my sweet friend.


----------



## Kendie26

So, many of you dearest Bal gals of mine know i’ve ‘swung” back over to 1 of my most beloved brands, Celine....here is my sweet little addition. It’s an awesome card holder that fits quite a lot (more than 1 card can fit in each of the 5 slots..plus the tiny other sections in this accordion style could fit a few coins if needed) Couldn’t resist this Taupe-y/beige w/ Pink color combo Could be my fave card holder ever


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> So, many of you dearest Bal gals of mine know i’ve ‘swung” back over to 1 of my most beloved brands, Celine....here is my sweet little addition. It’s an awesome card holder that fits quite a lot (more than 1 card can fit in each of the 5 slots..plus the tiny other sections in this accordion style could fit a few coins if needed) Couldn’t resist this Taupe-y/beige w/ Pink color combo Could be my fave card holder ever



What a pretty little piece!   Great color combo.   Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> So, many of you dearest Bal gals of mine know i’ve ‘swung” back over to 1 of my most beloved brands, Celine....here is my sweet little addition. It’s an awesome card holder that fits quite a lot (more than 1 card can fit in each of the 5 slots..plus the tiny other sections in this accordion style could fit a few coins if needed) Couldn’t resist this Taupe-y/beige w/ Pink color combo Could be my fave card holder ever


Congratulations, dear Kendie, on finding one of those little items you just love!


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Congratulations, dear Kendie, on finding one of those little items you just love!





Iamminda said:


> What a pretty little piece!   Great color combo.   Congrats and enjoy!


Kindest Thanks dear friends! And yes it was love at first sight on this one @SomethingGoodCanWork . Be well my Lovelies!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> So, many of you dearest Bal gals of mine know i’ve ‘swung” back over to 1 of my most beloved brands, Celine....here is my sweet little addition. It’s an awesome card holder that fits quite a lot (more than 1 card can fit in each of the 5 slots..plus the tiny other sections in this accordion style could fit a few coins if needed) Couldn’t resist this Taupe-y/beige w/ Pink color combo Could be my fave card holder ever


Very cute, my friend! Enjoy!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Loop and slipons


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Very cute, my friend! Enjoy!





ksuromax said:


> BV Loop and slipons


Thank you dearest & love your look today...such a vibrant, happy blouse w/ 1 of my fave bags of yours!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you dearest & love your look today...such a vibrant, happy blouse w/ 1 of my fave bags of yours!!!


 felt a bit odd today, shopping xmas chocolates wearing tropical, very holidays shirt  
thank you, Sweetie, she is one of my faves, too!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Kendie26 said:


> So, many of you dearest Bal gals of mine know i’ve ‘swung” back over to 1 of my most beloved brands, Celine....here is my sweet little addition. It’s an awesome card holder that fits quite a lot (more than 1 card can fit in each of the 5 slots..plus the tiny other sections in this accordion style could fit a few coins if needed) Couldn’t resist this Taupe-y/beige w/ Pink color combo Could be my fave card holder ever



I love the color combo! So feminine [emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Loop and slipons


You look great — I think any/every day is a good day to wear tropical floral especially done in great colors like yours.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> You look great — I think any/every day is a good day to wear tropical floral especially done in great colors like yours.


 thank you


----------



## Kendie26

StefaniJoy said:


> I love the color combo! So feminine [emoji175][emoji175]


Thanks so much StefaniJoy....i agree  i think it’s even prettier in person


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV Loop and slipons


----------



## Dextersmom

At Nordstrom with my red M/L classic flap.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> At Nordstrom with my red M/L classic flap.
> View attachment 3891276


Hello Miss Lovely (DM) and Miss Lovely ( CC ) .   Hope you had fun shopping at Nordstrom (look at those dresses behind you).


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> At Nordstrom with my red M/L classic flap.
> View attachment 3891276


Looking ever so lovely....the red looks awesome with your attire....love the pop of color


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Looking ever so lovely....the red looks awesome with your attire....love the pop of color





Iamminda said:


> Hello Miss Lovely (DM) and Miss Lovely ( CC ) .   Hope you had fun shopping at Nordstrom (look at those dresses behind you).


Thank you, my friends.  I did have fun and the store was decorated so beautifully.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> At Nordstrom with my red M/L classic flap.
> View attachment 3891276


Lovely look, and a very nice cardi!


----------



## ksuromax

Been wearing my BV hobos in Absynthe and New Red for 3 days


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Lovely look, and a very nice cardi!


Thank you, my friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Been wearing my BV hobos in Absynthe and New Red for 3 days


What beautiful, saturated colors, my friend!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> What beautiful, saturated colors, my friend!!


thank you, Sweetie


----------



## Dextersmom

I am very excited today to be wearing my very first Hermes scarf.  I purchased this silk beauty yesterday and it is called Jardin a Sintra.  I thought it looked very cheerful and festive.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> I am very excited today to be wearing my very first Hermes scarf.  I purchased this silk beauty yesterday and it is called Jardin a Sintra.  I thought it looked very cheerful and festive.


Beautiful!

Is this inspired by Sintra in Portugal? Maybe there are other Sintras, but if this is Sintra, outside of Lisbon, I'm not surprised because Sintra is magnificent. I've been there and can only recommend it to anyone who ever gets a chance to go to Portugal. Here are some googled pics:


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I am very excited today to be wearing my very first Hermes scarf.  I purchased this silk beauty yesterday and it is called Jardin a Sintra.  I thought it looked very cheerful and festive.


Looks beautiful on you DM.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Been wearing my BV hobos in Absynthe and New Red for 3 days


BV perfection!  I especially love that last picture (you exude such radiance and confidence — love it )


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> BV perfection!  I especially love that last picture (you exude such radiance and confidence — love it )


 thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> I am very excited today to be wearing my very first Hermes scarf.  I purchased this silk beauty yesterday and it is called Jardin a Sintra.  I thought it looked very cheerful and festive.


Welcome go the silkies club!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Welcome go the silkies club!!


Thank you, my friend!! That is awesome! 


SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Is this inspired by Sintra in Portugal? Maybe there are other Sintras, but if this is Sintra, outside of Lisbon, I'm not surprised because Sintra is magnificent. I've been there and can only recommend it to anyone who ever gets a chance to go to Portugal. Here are some googled pics:
> View attachment 3893083
> 
> View attachment 3893084
> 
> View attachment 3893085
> 
> View attachment 3893087


Yes, that is exactly what the artist was depicting! Thank you sharing these gorgeous pictures. 



Iamminda said:


> Looks beautiful on you DM.  Congrats and enjoy!


Thank you so much, sweet IM!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Been wearing my BV hobos in Absynthe and New Red for 3 days



Great photos 'K'.  I must say the green one (Absynthe) makes my heart skip a beat.  That colour is just beautiful!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Great photos 'K'.  I must say the green one (Absynthe) makes my heart skip a beat.  That colour is just beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

Trendy CC and 2nd outing with my Jardin a Sintra scarf.  Happy Friday!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Trendy CC and 2nd outing with my Jardin a Sintra scarf.  Happy Friday!!


Wow, you look absolutely stunning, from head to toe.  That bag!!!!  Happy Friday


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Wow, you look absolutely stunning, from head to toe.  That bag!!!!  Happy Friday


Thank you, my sweet IM.


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Is this inspired by Sintra in Portugal? Maybe there are other Sintras, but if this is Sintra, outside of Lisbon, I'm not surprised because Sintra is magnificent. I've been there and can only recommend it to anyone who ever gets a chance to go to Portugal. Here are some googled pics:
> View attachment 3893083
> 
> View attachment 3893084
> 
> View attachment 3893085
> 
> View attachment 3893087


HOLY WOW THESE pics...utterly AMAZING!!! Girl, i must live vicariously through you w/ your travel!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Trendy CC and 2nd outing with my Jardin a Sintra scarf.  Happy Friday!!


MESMERIZING BEAUTY! No other words needed


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> MESMERIZING BEAUTY! No other words needed


Thank you, Kendie. You are kind.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Trendy CC and 2nd outing with my Jardin a Sintra scarf.  Happy Friday!!


Stunning!!!!  
love your hair style!


----------



## ksuromax

it's been a busy weekend, 2 days around the pitch watching and cheering to Dubai 7's 
Mulberry Lily was a trusty buddy who withstood all hassle and didn't let me down for a bit! love her


----------



## ksuromax

regardless of business and full time commitment i still managed to pop in to H boutique and snatch a shawl that i have been chasing for a while, but it was getting away from me until yesterday!! finally mine!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> regardless of business and full time commitment i still managed to pop in to H boutique and snatch a shawl that i have been chasing for a while, but it was getting away from me until yesterday!! finally mine!


Congrats woman!!! LOVE horses....obsessed w/ them actually. This could be my new fave of yours!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Congrats woman!!! LOVE horses....obsessed w/ them actually. This could be my new fave of yours!


thank you, Sweetheart!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Stunning!!!!
> love your hair style!


Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> regardless of business and full time commitment i still managed to pop in to H boutique and snatch a shawl that i have been chasing for a while, but it was getting away from me until yesterday!! finally mine!


It is spectacular, K!! Congrats!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> It is spectacular, K!! Congrats!


Thanks, Love!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> regardless of business and full time commitment i still managed to pop in to H boutique and snatch a shawl that i have been chasing for a while, but it was getting away from me until yesterday!! finally mine!



Bag/accessory chasing is right up there with work/family commitment for many of us, lol, .   I love it.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> regardless of business and full time commitment i still managed to pop in to H boutique and snatch a shawl that i have been chasing for a while, but it was getting away from me until yesterday!! finally mine!


Wow, I love this one!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> regardless of business and full time commitment i still managed to pop in to H boutique and snatch a shawl that i have been chasing for a while, but it was getting away from me until yesterday!! finally mine!


Gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

BV hobo


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo


You look so pretty in this dress and perfect hobo


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> You look so pretty in this dress and perfect hobo


Thank you, Hun!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo


Beautiful outfit, k.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful outfit, k.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my new aged calfskin ballet flats and M/L classic flap.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new aged calfskin ballet flats and M/L classic flap.


Très elegante, Dextersmom


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new aged calfskin ballet flats and M/L classic flap.


+1 on SGCW’s “Tres elegante” comment.   And I just love that kimono top.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> +1 on SGCW’s “Tres elegante” comment.   And I just love that kimono top.





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Très elegante, Dextersmom


You are both very sweet!! Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new aged calfskin ballet flats and M/L classic flap.


Beauty!!!


----------



## ksuromax

BV hobo. My very first one. The hook in my gills. 
And Hermes shawl. Coincidentially, also my very first one.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo. My very first one. The hook in my gills.
> And Hermes shawl. Coincidentially, also my very first one.


Beautiful!!!  No wonder you got hooked


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful!!!  No wonder you got hooked


You're too kind, cherie!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful!!!  No wonder you got hooked


ksuromax, I wanted to say something witty about your hook/gills expression but Iamminda said it best so I'll be lazy and just say +1 to what Iamminda wrote


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Beauty!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo. My very first one. The hook in my gills.
> And Hermes shawl. Coincidentially, also my very first one.


Love this hobo color with your gorgeous shawl!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Love this hobo color with your gorgeous shawl!!


Thank you, Sweetie


----------



## Kendie26

My dearest Bal friends- I’m sure you knew this might happen soon [emoji23]so please meet my beloved new red Chanel lambskin WOC & brooch. Decided to treat myself for a milestone event.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Happy weekend lovelies!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> My dearest Bal friends- I’m sure you knew this might happen soon [emoji23]so please meet my beloved new red Chanel lambskin WOC & brooch. Decided to treat myself for a milestone event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3902402
> View attachment 3902403
> 
> Happy weekend lovelies!



BIG congrats on this red beauty and your milestone event.  Wow, this rivals your red Flap — both are stunning.  And your brooch is so pretty too.  Can’t wait to see more pictures.


----------



## lavy

Kendie26 said:


> My dearest Bal friends- I’m sure you knew this might happen soon [emoji23]so please meet my beloved new red Chanel lambskin WOC & brooch. Decided to treat myself for a milestone event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3902402
> View attachment 3902403
> 
> Happy weekend lovelies!


Stunning! Congrats!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> My dearest Bal friends- I’m sure you knew this might happen soon [emoji23]so please meet my beloved new red Chanel lambskin WOC & brooch. Decided to treat myself for a milestone event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3902402
> View attachment 3902403
> 
> Happy weekend lovelies!


Stunning red!!!  Congrats and enjoy this ravishing beauty!!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Kendie26 said:


> My dearest Bal friends- I’m sure you knew this might happen soon [emoji23]so please meet my beloved new red Chanel lambskin WOC & brooch. Decided to treat myself for a milestone event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3902402
> View attachment 3902403
> 
> Happy weekend lovelies!



Wow Kendie, these are both seriously gorgeous purchases  that red is just totally delicious, huge congrats & best wishes too for your milestone event!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> My dearest Bal friends- I’m sure you knew this might happen soon [emoji23]so please meet my beloved new red Chanel lambskin WOC & brooch. Decided to treat myself for a milestone event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3902402
> View attachment 3902403
> 
> Happy weekend lovelies!


Congratulations dearest Kendie! Gorgeous gorgeous red and a very elegant bag


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> BIG congrats on this red beauty and your milestone event.  Wow, this rivals your red Flap — both are stunning.  And your brooch is so pretty too.  Can’t wait to see more pictures.





lavy said:


> Stunning! Congrats!





ksuromax said:


> Stunning red!!!  Congrats and enjoy this ravishing beauty!!!





jeanstohandbags said:


> Wow Kendie, these are both seriously gorgeous purchases  that red is just totally delicious, huge congrats & best wishes too for your milestone event!





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Congratulations dearest Kendie! Gorgeous gorgeous red and a very elegant bag


Thanks so much, you Bal gals are the best! I’m totally smitten w/ this one & obsessed w/ red lately.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks so much, you Bal gals are the best! I’m totally smitten w/ this one & obsessed w/ red lately.


Christmas is all around...  
I am drawn to red as well!


----------



## Dextersmom

Waiting for my DH with my metallic black crumpled calfskin Big Bang flap.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Waiting for my DH with my metallic black crumpled calfskin Big Bang flap.



This is quite a beauty!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Waiting for my DH with my metallic black crumpled calfskin Big Bang flap.


Too exquisite and elegant for words!!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Loop


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Loop


Hi there our BV Queen.  This is a wonderful rich brown color.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Hi there our BV Queen.  This is a wonderful rich brown color.


Thank you, Sweetheart, she is Bordeaux actually


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Thank you, Sweetheart, she is Bordeaux actually



Oops, what a wonderful rich Bordeaux color


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV Loop


This 1 is totally a fave & made special for beautiful you


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> Waiting for my DH with my metallic black crumpled calfskin Big Bang flap.


I hope your DH's rehabilitation is going well


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> This 1 is totally a fave & made special for beautiful you


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Oops, what a wonderful rich Bordeaux color


yup, very true wine shade


----------



## Dextersmom

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I hope your DH's rehabilitation is going well





Iamminda said:


> This is quite a beauty!!





ksuromax said:


> Too exquisite and elegant for words!!


Thank you, my friends.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV Loop


Beautiful reddish brown puddle.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful reddish brown puddle.


thank you!!!


----------



## ksuromax

BV and Hermes today


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV and Hermes today



So pretty!   Your Cabats are truly special!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> So pretty!   Your Cabats are truly special!!!


thank you, dearest Iamminda!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV and Hermes today


Gorgeous colors, k!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous colors, k!!


thanks, Love!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> BV and Hermes today





ksuromax said:


> BV and Hermes today


Pretty pretty, ksuromax, and I agree with Iamminda, your Cabas bags are beautiful


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I really really desperately want to join the new Bals Nov-Dec thread but right now I can not find the Bals I want. But I have found a m-u bag that actually fits my smaller bags, like the PS Pouch. I refuse to rotate m-u clutches so there will be only one m-u clutch at a  time. Marimekko is a Finnish brand and although not expensive a solid and classic design house that comes out with interesting patterns every year.
I wanted a bit of colour pop.




Finally I've gone from this who's devouring who kind of situation:


to a more harmonious co-existence


----------



## Iamminda

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I really really desperately want to join the new Bals Nov-Dec thread but right now I can not find the Bals I want. But I have found a m-u bag that actually fits my smaller bags, like the PS Pouch. I refuse to rotate m-u clutches so there will be only one m-u clutch at a  time. Marimekko is a Finnish brand and although not expensive a solid and classic design house that comes out with interesting patterns every year.
> I wanted a bit of colour pop.
> View attachment 3908678
> 
> View attachment 3908691
> 
> Finally I've gone from this who's devouring who kind of situation:
> View attachment 3908700
> 
> to a more harmonious co-existence


What a lovely print —I really like this pouch.  And your PS is great looking as well.  That third picture made me laugh!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> What a lovely print —I really like this pouch.  And your PS is great looking as well.  That third picture made me laugh!


Thank you, Iamminda  Marimekko produces some amazing prints regularly. They're huge in Scandinavia.

Yes, PS and Bal m-u clutch look pretty hilarious together


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I really really desperately want to join the new Bals Nov-Dec thread but right now I can not find the Bals I want. But I have found a m-u bag that actually fits my smaller bags, like the PS Pouch. I refuse to rotate m-u clutches so there will be only one m-u clutch at a  time. Marimekko is a Finnish brand and although not expensive a solid and classic design house that comes out with interesting patterns every year.
> I wanted a bit of colour pop.
> View attachment 3908678
> 
> 
> View attachment 3908691
> 
> Finally I've gone from this who's devouring who kind of situation:
> View attachment 3908700
> 
> to a more harmonious co-existence


 Very cute pouch!!  
and funny shots


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Kef speaker boxes


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I really really desperately want to join the new Bals Nov-Dec thread but right now I can not find the Bals I want. But I have found a m-u bag that actually fits my smaller bags, like the PS Pouch. I refuse to rotate m-u clutches so there will be only one m-u clutch at a  time. Marimekko is a Finnish brand and although not expensive a solid and classic design house that comes out with interesting patterns every year.
> I wanted a bit of colour pop.
> View attachment 3908678
> 
> View attachment 3908691
> 
> Finally I've gone from this who's devouring who kind of situation:
> View attachment 3908700
> 
> to a more harmonious co-existence


Congrats sweetest SGCW!! I adore that print & those colors....fabulous choice & haha on the devour pic!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Pollie-Jean said:


> Kef speaker boxes


No no, you have to put, hang, or drape at least one Bal on/across items like these to make the pic at least look bag relevant 

Marvellous speakers from what I googled. If we had speakers like that my neighbour would go distracted on a completely new level not even my kids can make him


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Congrats sweetest SGCW!! I adore that print & those colors....fabulous choice & haha on the devour pic!


Thank you, Kendie! I really needed some colour because I tend to buy everything in black or other neutrals. Now if I can only find a gloriously red Chloé wallet I may even be able to do a tPF "what's in my bag-pic" 

Hope you are well, sweetheart and that work is going fabulously


----------



## ksuromax

rosso Cabat's been at Santa's!!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> rosso Cabat's been at Santa's!!!


Beautiful everything  And oh, they're called Cabats?  I think I may have called them Cabas  It's a learning curve!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> rosso Cabat's been at Santa's!!!



Love this most beautiful red!!   Everything looks so festive!!  Love your nails btw.  Looks like someone might have a new reveal coming soon?


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Beautiful everything  And oh, they're called Cabats?  I think I may have called them Cabas  It's a learning curve!


It pronounces as 'kabah' so....  


Iamminda said:


> Love this most beautiful red!!   Everything looks so festive!!  Love your nails btw.  Looks like someone might have a new reveal coming soon?


who could that be??  
 thank you my sweet friends


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Love this most beautiful red!!   Everything looks so festive!!  Love your nails btw.  Looks like someone might have a new reveal coming soon?


Haha i noticed the same as my sister friend Iamminda my dearest @ksuromax ....gee whiz i wonder what’s in the orange bag?! Love your pretty/vibrant red BV!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> rosso Cabat's been at Santa's!!!


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

I'm on the red train too. Today with my red mini for a very late lunch/early dinner.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> I'm on the red train too. Today with my red mini for a very late lunch/early dinner.


You and Chanel look lovely together, Dextersmom


----------



## Dextersmom

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You and Chanel look lovely together, Dextersmom


Thank you SGCW.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> I'm on the red train too. Today with my red mini for a very late lunch/early dinner.


 
looks great and very festive!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Haha i noticed the same as my sister friend Iamminda my dearest @ksuromax ....gee whiz i wonder what’s in the orange bag?! Love your pretty/vibrant red BV!!





Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous!!!


thank you, Lovelies!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> No no, you have to put, hang, or drape at least one Bal on/across items like these to make the pic at least look bag relevant
> 
> Marvellous speakers from what I googled. If we had speakers like that my neighbour would go distracted on a completely new level not even my kids can make him


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> I'm on the red train too. Today with my red mini for a very late lunch/early dinner.



Beautiful red Chanel!  And OMG DM your meals always look just as delicious as your bags!


----------



## ksuromax

My new carre from the latest collection SS 2018
Grand Prix


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> My new carre from the latest collection SS 2018
> Grand Prix


Oh LaLa my sweet friend!! This 1 is seriously pretty w/ all the colors! It also “spoke” to me because i’m in the process of deciding on a new car! Love this print......Vroom Vroom to you


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Pollie-Jean said:


>


I'm glad you caught my joke about draping other beautiful things we acquire and want to share show off here, in bags. It was more tongue in cheek to myself for just having done this with a chair I recently bought for our hallway. With a Bal in the pic I could pretend my blatant materialistic joy seemed less obvious  

But I do love designer furniture and designer trinkets in general so it's always fun to see what others have found And luckily they're much easier to find than HG Bals!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Oh LaLa my sweet friend!! This 1 is seriously pretty w/ all the colors! It also “spoke” to me because i’m in the process of deciding on a new car! Love this print......Vroom Vroom to you


thank you  will you post a reveal??


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> thank you  will you post a reveal??


Hahahahahahysterical, no my love...was just commenting on that because of the car theme of your pretty new scarf!!! Congrats again K!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> My new carre from the latest collection SS 2018
> Grand Prix


Purple  Congratulations to this lovely colour addition addiction


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Purple  Congratulations to this lovely colour addition addiction


addiction indeed  
thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Hahahahahahysterical, no my love...was just commenting on that because of the car theme of your pretty new scarf!!! Congrats again K!


----------



## Dextersmom

jeanstohandbags said:


> Beautiful red Chanel!  And OMG DM your meals always look just as delicious as your bags!


Thank you so much jeanstohandbags!! 


ksuromax said:


> looks great and very festive!


Thank you k!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> My new carre from the latest collection SS 2018
> Grand Prix


OMG!! That is such a beautiful CW, k!  So beautiful....congrats, my dear.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> OMG!! That is such a beautiful CW, k!  So beautiful....congrats, my dear.


merci bien, cherie!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> My new carre from the latest collection SS 2018
> Grand Prix



Oh my, love this one.  The purple and blue colors and the design — perfection.   Need to see you wear it soon please.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I'm on the red train too. Today with my red mini for a very late lunch/early dinner.



So pretty!!  I want to get on this red train too (someday I hope )


----------



## Pollie-Jean

A. McQueen scarves . 
As soon as they arrive, I'll drape them on my speakers  or on the new OLED Flatscreen


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Oh my, love this one.  The purple and blue colors and the design — perfection.   Need to see you wear it soon please.  Congrats and enjoy!


thank you!  
can't wait to wear it, but this period of the year my snow/winter themed scarves should get the most use...


----------



## Iamminda

Pollie-Jean said:


> A. McQueen scarves .
> As soon as they arrive, I'll drape them on my speakers  or on the new OLED Flatscreen



Great looking scarves!!  Enjoy.


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> A. McQueen scarves .
> As soon as they arrive, I'll drape them on my speakers  or on the new OLED Flatscreen


Purple one is lovely!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Pollie-Jean said:


> A. McQueen scarves .
> As soon as they arrive, I'll drape them on my speakers  or on the new OLED Flatscreen




I have a pic like that coming up as well, hopefully this week. It will involve draping, rubber material and a Bal


----------



## Pollie-Jean

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I have a pic like that coming up as well, hopefully this week. It will involve draping, rubber material and a Bal



*That* sounds really interesting and promising 
I'll be here to attend 
Could the pic be suitable for Art Basel ??


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> So pretty!!  I want to get on this red train too (someday I hope )


Thank you, IM.


----------



## Dextersmom

Monday with my M/L classic flap.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Pollie-Jean said:


> *That* sounds really interesting and promising
> I'll be here to attend
> Could the pic be suitable for Art Basel ??


Before pzammie wrote about it, I had never heard of Art Basel so now I had to google it. But no, although I have an interesting choice of materials, i don't think this will qualify for Art Basel  

Just trying to drum up some anticipation in something I bought that though they're no Rouge Lipstick or Rouge Vif Bals, at least they're red, Cherry Red to be precise:


I love a great pair of wellies and can't do without them. Usually mine are forest green and can withstand most of what nature will throw at you but since we're in a milder climate now, and I'm on a forum where members wear actual Louis Vuitton wellies, I decided I needed to glam it up a bit with Cherry Red


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Monday with my M/L classic flap.



Two classic beauties— you and your CC Flap


----------



## Iamminda

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Before pzammie wrote about it, I had never heard of Art Basel so now I had to google it. But no, although I have an interesting choice of materials, i don't think this will qualify for Art Basel
> 
> Just trying to drum up some anticipation in something I bought that though they're no Rouge Lipstick or Rouge Vif Bals, at least they're red, Cherry Red to be precise:
> View attachment 3910768
> 
> I love a great pair of wellies and can't do without them. Usually mine are forest green and can withstand most of what nature will throw at you but since we're in a milder climate now, and I'm on a forum where members wear actual Louis Vuitton wellies, I decided I needed to glam it up a bit with Cherry Red



These are pretty— I like this cherry red color.  And yeah, we get to see your beautiful black Bal.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Two classic beauties— you and your CC Flap


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Before pzammie wrote about it, I had never heard of Art Basel so now I had to google it. But no, although I have an interesting choice of materials, i don't think this will qualify for Art Basel
> 
> Just trying to drum up some anticipation in something I bought that though they're no Rouge Lipstick or Rouge Vif Bals, at least they're red, Cherry Red to be precise:
> View attachment 3910768
> 
> I love a great pair of wellies and can't do without them. Usually mine are forest green and can withstand most of what nature will throw at you but since we're in a milder climate now, and I'm on a forum where members wear actual Louis Vuitton wellies, I decided I needed to glam it up a bit with Cherry Red


Oooooo I LOVE your wellies in this coloryou are indeed glam w/ them sweet SGCW!


----------



## Kendie26

Got this babe about a year ago(thanks to the help of a beloved tPF’r)  but wanted to share again as she’s 1 of my all time fave’s & a HG....small size Chanel reissue in tweed (great colors for the neutral lover that I am)


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Got this babe about a year ago(thanks to the help of a beloved tPF’r)  but wanted to share again as she’s 1 of my all time fave’s & a HG....small size Chanel reissue in tweed (great colors for the neutral lover that I am)


Very elegant! I love the Reissue


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Got this babe about a year ago(thanks to the help of a beloved tPF’r)  but wanted to share again as she’s 1 of my all time fave’s & a HG....small size Chanel reissue in tweed (great colors for the neutral lover that I am)


So elegant — so you


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> So elegant — so you


+1


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Very elegant! I love the Reissue





Iamminda said:


> So elegant — so you





ksuromax said:


> +1


Thank you...you royal sweeties!!! I am laughing though as I am far from “elegant!”


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Got this babe about a year ago(thanks to the help of a beloved tPF’r)  but wanted to share again as she’s 1 of my all time fave’s & a HG....small size Chanel reissue in tweed (great colors for the neutral lover that I am)


I'm really not much of a Chanel fan but every now and again...this one pushes the right buttons for me!


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night I met a friend for dinner and afterwards we wandered into the Gucci boutique.  Such eye candy all around and I unexpectedly fell in love with this fun and cute bracelet.  I wore it today.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Kendie26 said:


> Got this babe about a year ago(thanks to the help of a beloved tPF’r)  but wanted to share again as she’s 1 of my all time fave’s & a HG....small size Chanel reissue in tweed (great colors for the neutral lover that I am)



This is such a beautiful bag, so nice to see it again & would also be one of my all time favourites of yours!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Last night I met a friend for dinner and afterwards we wandered into the Gucci boutique.  Such eye candy all around and I unexpectedly fell in love with this fun and cute bracelet.  I wore it today.



Love love love this, so cool & funky!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Last night I met a friend for dinner and afterwards we wandered into the Gucci boutique.  Such eye candy all around and I unexpectedly fell in love with this fun and cute bracelet.  I wore it today.



I also love this bracelet so much!!!  And what a beautiful box too!   Your reissue is so darn pretty (I forgot about this beauty—glad you wore it today )


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Last night I met a friend for dinner and afterwards we wandered into the Gucci boutique.  Such eye candy all around and I unexpectedly fell in love with this fun and cute bracelet.  I wore it today.


stunning piece, T!! very 'you'!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> stunning piece, T!! very 'you'!





jeanstohandbags said:


> Love love love this, so cool & funky!





Iamminda said:


> I also love this bracelet so much!!!  And what a beautiful box too!   Your reissue is so darn pretty (I forgot about this beauty—glad you wore it today )


Thank you, my friends!!  Wishing you all a beautiful holiday!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> I'm really not much of a Chanel fan but every now and again...this one pushes the right buttons for me!





jeanstohandbags said:


> This is such a beautiful bag, so nice to see it again & would also be one of my all time favourites of yours!


Kind thanks to you both! High praise from you muchstuff as i know your preferred brands & chanel is not 1 of them! In my humble opinion this one definitely doesn’t scream Chanel, so maybe that’s why you like(?) I dislike blatant brand logo-ing (mainly why I was drawn to Bal many moons ago) but i do try to keep my chanels as “under the radar” as possible (if that makes sense) I know that probably sounds crazy, but hey, I AM crazy. Thanks again lovelies!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Pillow says Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Pillow says Merry Christmas!!!


I LOVE this chain/charm on your beautiful Pillow.  Perfect for the holidays.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I LOVE this chain/charm on your beautiful Pillow.  Perfect for the holidays.


it's backed up by a small H scarf on the top, Merry Christmas, dear Iamminda!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> it's backed up by a small H scarf on the top, Merry Christmas, dear Iamminda!!


You look beautiful K .   You look great with your new scarf — and you are perfectly coordinated (nails, jewelry, etc).  Hope you have a wonderful Christmas as well (can’t believe it is almost here).


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> You look beautiful K .   You look great with your new scarf — and you are perfectly coordinated (nails, jewelry, etc).  Hope you have a wonderful Christmas as well (can’t believe it is almost here).


 
mine is pretty far yet (Jan 7th) but i start early, with all my friends, real and virtual ones  
and hope it's peaceful and joyful for everyone!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> it's backed up by a small H scarf on the top, Merry Christmas, dear Iamminda!!


  WOW WOW WOW....what an uber cool, unique & most beautiful pic of gorgeous YOU!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> WOW WOW WOW....what an uber cool, unique & most beautiful pic of gorgeous YOU!


thank you, Sweetheart!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> it's backed up by a small H scarf on the top, Merry Christmas, dear Iamminda!!





ksuromax said:


> BV Pillow says Merry Christmas!!!


You look beautiful!!  I love your gorgeous bag with festive charms and your nails look so pretty!!  You are a vision of fun, holiday spirit.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> You look beautiful!!  I love your gorgeous bag with festive charms and your nails look so pretty!!  You are a vision of fun, holiday spirit.


thank you!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> it's backed up by a small H scarf on the top, Merry Christmas, dear Iamminda!!


Hey hottie! (Or maybe it should be: Holy hottie!  ) Amazing accessorising as always


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Hey hottie! (Or maybe it should be: Holy hottie!  ) Amazing accessorising as always


  thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Kind thanks to you both! High praise from you muchstuff as i know your preferred brands & chanel is not 1 of them! In my humble opinion this one definitely doesn’t scream Chanel, so maybe that’s why you like(?) I dislike blatant brand logo-ing (mainly why I was drawn to Bal many moons ago) but i do try to keep my chanels as “under the radar” as possible (if that makes sense) I know that probably sounds crazy, but hey, I AM crazy. Thanks again lovelies!


I think it's more that it's not as conservative as a lot of the Chanel bags. It's a bit different and to me makes more of a statement


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> it's backed up by a small H scarf on the top, Merry Christmas, dear Iamminda!!


You're beautiful my friend . Your bling's not bad either .


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> You're beautiful my friend . Your bling's not bad either .


 thank you, Darlin'!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Pillow


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV Pillow


Awesome!!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Pillow


Such an adorable picture.  Love your pillow and that wonderful chain charm!


----------



## Dextersmom

Christmas Eve with my love and my square lambskin chevron mini.  Black and gold will always be my absolute favorite. Also wearing my new cashmere dress (NM brand) and new David Yurman diamond necklace (Christmas gift).


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Christmas Eve with my love and my square lambskin chevron mini.  Black and gold will always be my absolute favorite. Also wearing my new cashmere dress (NM brand) and new David Yurman diamond necklace (Christmas gift).



Just the most perfect and beautiful look!!!  Love your new dress and necklace!  And I am a little obsessed with your new bracelet .  Hope it was a wonderful Christmas Eve.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Christmas Eve with my love and my square lambskin chevron mini.  Black and gold will always be my absolute favorite. Also wearing my new cashmere dress (NM brand) and new David Yurman diamond necklace (Christmas gift).



Beautiful top to toe!


----------



## Dextersmom

jeanstohandbags said:


> Beautiful top to toe!


Thank you. 


Iamminda said:


> Just the most perfect and beautiful look!!!  Love your new dress and necklace!  And I am a little obsessed with your new bracelet .  Hope it was a wonderful Christmas Eve.


Thank you, IM.   I can't stop wearing this bracelet, I love it so much.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Christmas Eve with my love and my square lambskin chevron mini.  Black and gold will always be my absolute favorite. Also wearing my new cashmere dress (NM brand) and new David Yurman diamond necklace (Christmas gift).


love your quiet elegance  
hope you had a lovely evening and great Christmas


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> love your quiet elegance
> hope you had a lovely evening and great Christmas


Thank you, my friend.  We had a wonderful evening and I am hoping you also had a beautiful holiday.


----------



## Dextersmom

Using my new iridescent black caviar M/L flap with shiny rhw for the first time today along with my new Elizabeth and James silk kimono.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> Christmas Eve with my love and my square lambskin chevron mini.  Black and gold will always be my absolute favorite. Also wearing my new cashmere dress (NM brand) and new David Yurman diamond necklace (Christmas gift).


Lovely everything!


----------



## Dextersmom

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Lovely everything!


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Using my new iridescent black caviar M/L flap with shiny rhw for the first time today along with my new Elizabeth and James silk kimono.


Wow, so gorgeous — you and your flap and your kimono top.  You are always such a lovely sight dear.   Glad you already moved into your new CC. Hope you are enjoying your holiday break.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Wow, so gorgeous — you and your flap and your kimono top.  You are always such a lovely sight dear.   Glad you already moved into your new CC. Hope you are enjoying your holiday break.


Thank you, my friend.  It has been a great break so far.  I hope that you are enjoying the season and finding some time to relax with your family.


----------



## Dextersmom

I saw this in person when I bought my bracelet and I loved it, but wanted to think about it since I wasn't planning to purchase anything in the Gucci boutique.  Well, after thinking about it I decided to go for it and it arrived today.  While this is in fact a wallet, I plan to use it as a clutch.  It is quite roomy and holds my phone, lip gloss, car key, cash and has 12 card slots.  I fell in love with the darling butterfly embellishment.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I saw this in person when I bought my bracelet and I loved it, but wanted to think about it since I wasn't planning to purchase anything in the Gucci boutique.  Well, after thinking about it I decided to go for it and it arrived today.  While this is in fact a wallet, I plan to use it as a clutch.  It is quite roomy and holds my phone, lip gloss, car key, cash and has 12 card slots.  I fell in love with the darling butterfly embellishment.


I am in love with the butterfly as well. What a gorgeous clutch this would make.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I am in love with the butterfly as well. What a gorgeous clutch this would make.  Congrats and enjoy!


Thank you, IM!!  Hope you are having fun.....and maybe you will find yourself wandering into a Gucci boutique at some point.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, IM!!  Hope you are having fun.....and maybe you will find yourself wandering into a Gucci boutique at some point.


Thanks DM.  Lol, I did go in there looking for your bracelet (and a M hobo) but they didn’t have your bracelet (nor online ).   I love it (on you) but probably can’t pull it off myself.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Thanks DM.  Lol, I did go in there looking for your bracelet (and a M hobo) but they didn’t have your bracelet (nor online ).   I love it (on you) but probably can’t pull it off myself.


Oh darn,  I'm sorry you didn't get to see it and try it on in person.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> I saw this in person when I bought my bracelet and I loved it, but wanted to think about it since I wasn't planning to purchase anything in the Gucci boutique.  Well, after thinking about it I decided to go for it and it arrived today.  While this is in fact a wallet, I plan to use it as a clutch.  It is quite roomy and holds my phone, lip gloss, car key, cash and has 12 card slots.  I fell in love with the darling butterfly embellishment.



I love this Gucci wallet with the butterfly, just beautiful!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> I saw this in person when I bought my bracelet and I loved it, but wanted to think about it since I wasn't planning to purchase anything in the Gucci boutique.  Well, after thinking about it I decided to go for it and it arrived today.  While this is in fact a wallet, I plan to use it as a clutch.  It is quite roomy and holds my phone, lip gloss, car key, cash and has 12 card slots.  I fell in love with the darling butterfly embellishment.


Sweet!!!Congrats DM & great idea to use as clutch!!!! I’ve been in love w/ Gucci’s insect items,mainly the butterfly & dragonfly .....exquisite!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> I saw this in person when I bought my bracelet and I loved it, but wanted to think about it since I wasn't planning to purchase anything in the Gucci boutique.  Well, after thinking about it I decided to go for it and it arrived today.  While this is in fact a wallet, I plan to use it as a clutch.  It is quite roomy and holds my phone, lip gloss, car key, cash and has 12 card slots.  I fell in love with the darling butterfly embellishment.


Oh, what a lovely piece!!!!  
congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Pillow


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV Pillow


Your pillow is stunning and I love your cute top!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Oh, what a lovely piece!!!!
> congrats and enjoy!!!





jeanstohandbags said:


> I love this Gucci wallet with the butterfly, just beautiful!





Kendie26 said:


> Sweet!!!Congrats DM & great idea to use as clutch!!!! I’ve been in love w/ Gucci’s insect items,mainly the butterfly & dragonfly .....exquisite!!


Thank you, my friends!!! Gucci is doing so many cute pieces right now.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Pillow


Perfect paring of your pretty Pillow with that pretty top.  (And a quick shout out to your pretty hair )


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Your pillow is stunning and I love your cute top!!


thank you! 
shame to say - it's from kids dept of H&M, I wear it only 1-2 times a year around NY/xmas


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Perfect paring of your pretty Pillow with that pretty top.  (And a quick shout out to your pretty hair )


thank you!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV Pillow


So fun & festive! Like you ~sparkly & pretty!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> So fun & festive! Like you ~sparkly & pretty!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Tonight with my black lambskin medium classic flap.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with my black lambskin medium classic flap.


You look stunning DM.  I am accustomed to your lovely mod shots but this particular look is especially gorgeous.  And your beautiful classic flap and bracelet.  Lovely sight indeed.


----------



## ksuromax

Happy New Year To all!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with my black lambskin medium classic flap.





ksuromax said:


> Happy New Year To all!!!


Bravo...you 2 Beauties are killin it / on fire AGAIN! Xox


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Bravo...you 2 Beauties are killin it / on fire AGAIN! Xox


thank you!! XX


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Happy New Year To all!!!


Happy New Year to you, my friend!!  You look great!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Bravo...you 2 Beauties are killin it / on fire AGAIN! Xox


Thank you, Kendie.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> You look stunning DM.  I am accustomed to your lovely mod shots but this particular look is especially gorgeous.  And your beautiful classic flap and bracelet.  Lovely sight indeed.


Thank you, my friend.  You are always so generous with your compliments.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Happy New Year To all!!!


Looking good for the New Year K.  I like this charm/chain — so cute.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with my black lambskin medium classic flap.



Love love love EVERYTHING here!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Happy New Year To all!!!



Happy New Year to you too!  Absolutely loving that Christmas charm against the silver!


----------



## ksuromax

finally officially mine!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> finally officially mine!!!


Oh girl, WOOHOO!! Now that is some spectacular beauty!! LOVE the detailing on this bag! Sorry to show my “ignorance” in not knowing but is this a Pillow? Or a tote w/ the handles hiding behind bag? My guess is Pillow? Big Congrats!!


----------



## Kendie26

Cheers to all the sweetest Bal Lovelies! Hope 2018 is your happiest, best year yet! Used Bal during day yesterday & this baby last night


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Oh girl, WOOHOO!! Now that is some spectacular beauty!! LOVE the detailing on this bag! Sorry to show my “ignorance” in not knowing but is this a Pillow? Or a tote w/ the handles hiding behind bag? My guess is Pillow? Big Congrats!!


Yes, Love, it is a Pillow (or, as per BV - Nodini) indeed!  
thank you heaps!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Cheers to all the sweetest Bal Lovelies! Hope 2018 is your happiest, best year yet! Used Bal during day yesterday & this baby last night


Very elegant and beautiful! Hope, you had a great night and wishing you loveliest New Year!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Yes, Love, it is a Pillow (or, as per BV - Nodini) indeed!
> thank you heaps!


Look forward to seeing her....really love the color & that vertical detailing!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Look forward to seeing her....really love the color & that vertical detailing!


switched already, will post mod shot soon


----------



## ksuromax

my 2 new non-Bal acquisitions debuted today, H shawl and BV bag (NY gift from my DH  )


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> my 2 new non-Bal acquisitions debuted today, H shawl and BV bag (NY gift from my DH  )


Looks awesome!!! Me likey...actually me Loves!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Looks awesome!!! Me likey...actually me Loves!!


----------



## Dextersmom

jeanstohandbags said:


> Love love love EVERYTHING here!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> finally officially mine!!!


Congrats!! What a beauty!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Cheers to all the sweetest Bal Lovelies! Hope 2018 is your happiest, best year yet! Used Bal during day yesterday & this baby last night


You and your chevron flap look gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> my 2 new non-Bal acquisitions debuted today, H shawl and BV bag (NY gift from my DH  )


Stunning!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> finally officially mine!!!


This one is truly special.  Glad you can finally wear it and share it’s beauty with us.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> my 2 new non-Bal acquisitions debuted today, H shawl and BV bag (NY gift from my DH  )


Lovely New Year debut!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Lovely New Year debut!


  thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

enjoying my new babies


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> my 2 new non-Bal acquisitions debuted today, H shawl and BV bag (NY gift from my DH  )


I like your BV style - AND your husband


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Belle of the ball  Love pink and this was beautifully matched


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I like your BV style - AND your husband


----------



## Indiana

ksuromax said:


> my 2 new non-Bal acquisitions debuted today, H shawl and BV bag (NY gift from my DH  )



Omg this shawl is sooo fabulous!


----------



## ksuromax

Indiana said:


> Omg this shawl is sooo fabulous!


thank you!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> enjoying my new babies





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I like your BV style - AND your husband


 & YES @SomethingGoodCanWork nailed it on the hubby comment


----------



## Kendie26

Bal friends~wanted to share this Christmas treat...MZ Wallace “Crosby” ...it’s comparable to the size of a First. If you’re unfamiliar w/ the brand, they are based out of NYC (but can order online) They are largely known for their Bedford Nylon bags, which are AMAZING & this brand is my go-to in bad/inclement weather days...they also make some special pieces such as this one in all leather (unbelievable soft....kind of like chanel quilting/soft) plus this one has 3 straps!! They are also known for their interior pocketing system/organization in every bag that also comes with a detachable pouch (you can’t see, but even in the zipped pocket there are 2 slot pockets in there as well) I’ve been complaining lately because the weather has been so bad & i dislike taking some of my other bags out in snow & rain...i really needed a black bag that i do not have to stress over & this is it (all at a great price point too!)Sorry for the long message! Again, happiest 2018!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> enjoying my new babies



I am loving your charm/chain on every bag.  (If only I am crafty/artistic enough to make one).


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Bal friends~wanted to share this Christmas treat...MZ Wallace “Crosby” ...it’s comparable to the size of a First. If you’re unfamiliar w/ the brand, they are based out of NYC (but can order online) They are largely known for their Bedford Nylon bags, which are AMAZING & this brand is my go-to in bad/inclement weather days...they also make some special pieces such as this one in all leather (unbelievable soft....kind of like chanel quilting/soft) plus this one has 3 straps!! They are also known for their interior pocketing system/organization in every bag that also comes with a detachable pouch (you can’t see, but even in the zipped pocket there are 2 slot pockets in there as well) I’ve been complaining lately because the weather has been so bad & i dislike taking some of my other bags out in snow & rain...i really needed a black bag that i do not have to stress over & this is it (all at a great price point too!)Sorry for the long message! Again, happiest 2018!


I love this bag — looks so soft and rich.  It’s funny it was just over break that I saw some MZW bags IRL (at Saks?) but they did not have this leather beauty.  I have heard many good things about their nylon bags and will definitely have to look into their leather line.  Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Bal friends~wanted to share this Christmas treat...MZ Wallace “Crosby” ...it’s comparable to the size of a First. If you’re unfamiliar w/ the brand, they are based out of NYC (but can order online) They are largely known for their Bedford Nylon bags, which are AMAZING & this brand is my go-to in bad/inclement weather days...they also make some special pieces such as this one in all leather (unbelievable soft....kind of like chanel quilting/soft) plus this one has 3 straps!! They are also known for their interior pocketing system/organization in every bag that also comes with a detachable pouch (you can’t see, but even in the zipped pocket there are 2 slot pockets in there as well) I’ve been complaining lately because the weather has been so bad & i dislike taking some of my other bags out in snow & rain...i really needed a black bag that i do not have to stress over & this is it (all at a great price point too!)Sorry for the long message! Again, happiest 2018!


what a nice score! totally love the shape and pockets, it looks like a perfect work messenger  major congrats, Dear, enjoy in the best of health!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I am loving your charm/chain on every bag.  (If only I am crafty/artistic enough to make one).


thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> enjoying my new babies


Happy New Year!! I  your new babies!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Happy New Year!! I  your new babies!


Happy New Year !!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Bal friends~wanted to share this Christmas treat...MZ Wallace “Crosby” ...it’s comparable to the size of a First. If you’re unfamiliar w/ the brand, they are based out of NYC (but can order online) They are largely known for their Bedford Nylon bags, which are AMAZING & this brand is my go-to in bad/inclement weather days...they also make some special pieces such as this one in all leather (unbelievable soft....kind of like chanel quilting/soft) plus this one has 3 straps!! They are also known for their interior pocketing system/organization in every bag that also comes with a detachable pouch (you can’t see, but even in the zipped pocket there are 2 slot pockets in there as well) I’ve been complaining lately because the weather has been so bad & i dislike taking some of my other bags out in snow & rain...i really needed a black bag that i do not have to stress over & this is it (all at a great price point too!)Sorry for the long message! Again, happiest 2018!


Congratulations! I need a rainy day bag too, so this is an interesting tip  I also love a bit of organisation in my bags which is why although not chèvre, newer City:s have a bit of an edge for me as they come with the extra double pocket.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> I love this bag — looks so soft and rich.  It’s funny it was just over break that I saw some MZW bags IRL (at Saks?) but they did not have this leather beauty.  I have heard many good things about their nylon bags and will definitely have to look into their leather line.  Congrats and enjoy.





ksuromax said:


> what a nice score! totally love the shape and pockets, it looks like a perfect work messenger  major congrats, Dear, enjoy in the best of health!





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Congratulations! I need a rainy day bag too, so this is an interesting tip  I also love a bit of organisation in my bags which is why although not chèvre, newer City:s have a bit of an edge for me as they come with the extra double pocket.


Thanks so much sweetest friendsDefinitely worth checking out IM! They do sell certain styles at major retailers. You can also order off their website for the entire line as dept stores do not carry entire line. *SGCW-not sure if they ship internationally or not (hopefully they do if you are indeed interested )


----------



## ksuromax

Gucci Marrakech and H shawl


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Gucci Marrakech and H shawl


I don’t think I have seen this lovely Gucci before.  And your shawl goes great with your outfit.


----------



## Dextersmom

Yesterday with my Gucci wallet used as a clutch and Gucci bracelet.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday with my Gucci wallet used as a clutch and Gucci bracelet.


lovely look!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday with my Gucci wallet used as a clutch and Gucci bracelet.


So beautiful DM!  Really like the lace tank as well.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> So beautiful DM!  Really like the lace tank as well.





ksuromax said:


> lovely look!


Thank you both!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday with my Gucci wallet used as a clutch and Gucci bracelet.


You wear your Gucci beautifully DM!! I’m in love w/ those shoes too


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> You wear your Gucci beautifully DM!! I’m in love w/ those shoes too


Thank you, Kendie.  I have been wearing these Cole Haan mary janes a lot since I got them and recently bought a second pair in a black/blue lace version; both at Nordstrom and they are true to size and super comfy.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Kendie26 said:


> You wear your Gucci beautifully DM!! I’m in love w/ those shoes too



+1.....yes DM, I have been noticing those lovely shoes too in your last few pics!


----------



## Dextersmom

jeanstohandbags said:


> +1.....yes DM, I have been noticing those lovely shoes too in your last few pics!


----------



## ksuromax

Gucci Marrakech yesterday


----------



## ksuromax

New BV Pillow today 
my last day of break, back to work and big bags tomorrow


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Gucci Marrakech yesterday



I love the old Gucci style like this one! It was the time when their features anchored on great leather... used to be lusting over the leather Jackie...


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> New BV Pillow today
> my last day of break, back to work and big bags tomorrow


Two lovely looks — yesterday and today.  Hope you had a great winter break and are ready for a shiny new year


----------



## boeyshona

Got my first Gucci right before the start of the new year!


----------



## ksuromax

boeyshona said:


> Got my first Gucci right before the start of the new year!


omg! what a gorgeous colour!


----------



## Iamminda

boeyshona said:


> Got my first Gucci right before the start of the new year!


What a beautiful color!   I don’t think I have seen this color before,  Enjoy this beauty!


----------



## boeyshona

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful color!   I don’t think I have seen this color before,  Enjoy this beauty!



It’s a seasonal colour in 2016!! Glad I got it in such a great condition


----------



## Kendie26

boeyshona said:


> Got my first Gucci right before the start of the new year!


Drop dead STUNNER!!! Big congrats on that baby!


----------



## boeyshona

Kendie26 said:


> Drop dead STUNNER!!! Big congrats on that baby!



Thank you


----------



## boeyshona

Lol I also traded one of my balenciaga (bye bye a5 papier) for this Givenchy Pandora Pure in small!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> New BV Pillow today
> my last day of break, back to work and big bags tomorrow





ksuromax said:


> Gucci Marrakech yesterday


Two cute looks!!


----------



## Dextersmom

boeyshona said:


> Got my first Gucci right before the start of the new year!


Pretty color Disco!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my iridescent flap.  It rained a little bit today and I wasn't even worried, this bag seems so sturdy.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my iridescent flap.  It rained a little bit today and I wasn't even worried, this bag seems so sturdy.


Looking gorgeous DM.  Glad the rain didn’t do a thing to your beautiful flap.  Such a pretty cardigan too.  Hope it was a wonderful first day back (DD was not happy about getting up early again ).


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Looking gorgeous DM.  Glad the rain didn’t do a thing to your beautiful flap.  Such a pretty cardigan too.  Hope it was a wonderful first day back (DD was not happy about getting up early again ).


Thank you, IM. It was good to reconnect.  I hope your DD was happy to see her friends and that that made up for not being able to sleep in.


----------



## ksuromax

Looking good, DM!  
we still have one more week off, back to school on Sunday, i am enjoying my relatively late mornings as i am already back to my work... hate to think of setting alarm again...


----------



## ksuromax

all my recent acquisitions are coming in the orange bags and boxes...


----------



## ksuromax

my Sweetheart gave me a twilly for the NY, but as a man, he didn't think of such aspect as 'wearable' colour, and despite my excitement for the fact of getting a pressie itself I could not make this colourway work for my pale skin!


----------



## ksuromax

we went together to H to exchange it and I picked this one, same size and pattern, but much more ME colourway  
another thing which I like this one is that her tips are not white, and I will not be scared to wear it!


----------



## ksuromax

as it was Orthodox Christmas on Sunday, DH told me to pick another one (I guess he saw how others are wrapping twillies around their bags handles...) but I followed my SA's advice and picked a bandana, a completely new format and style for me  Les Mustangs


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> we went together to H to exchange it and I picked this one, same size and pattern, but much more ME colourway
> another thing which I like this one is that her tips are not white, and I will not be scared to wear it!



Love this new one.  So impressed your DH went and picked it out himself — he gets major points for that.  I am glad you were able to exchange it for one you absolutely love.

Also love the second one that you picked. Double congrats K.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Love this new one.  So impressed your DH went and picked it out himself — he gets major points for that.  I am glad you were able to exchange it for one you absolutely love.
> 
> Also love the second one that you picked. Double congrats K.


I wore it today for the first time,  and I loved it so much that I ordered one more!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> I wore it today for the first time,  and I loved it so much that I ordered one more!!


Can’t wait to see it.  Yippee


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> as it was Orthodox Christmas on Sunday, DH told me to pick another one (I guess he saw how others are wrapping twillies around their bags handles...) but I followed my SA's advice and picked a bandana, a completely new format and style for me  Les Mustangs


Gorgeous, k!!! 


ksuromax said:


> Looking good, DM!
> we still have one more week off, back to school on Sunday, i am enjoying my relatively late mornings as i am already back to my work... hate to think of setting alarm again...


Thank you.  This is how I feel about getting up before 7:30am (which is when I would naturally arise if/when not working). 



ksuromax said:


> we went together to H to exchange it and I picked this one, same size and pattern, but much more ME colourway
> another thing which I like this one is that her tips are not white, and I will not be scared to wear it!


Lovely!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Hummus, pita and Chanel; sitting by the window watching the rain.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous, k!!!
> 
> Thank you.  This is how I feel about getting up before 7:30am (which is when I would naturally arise if/when not working).
> 
> 
> Lovely!!


thank you!  
kids start at 7:50, so they leave the house at 7:25, and we are up at 6:30, and it KIIILLS me!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> we went together to H to exchange it and I picked this one, same size and pattern, but much more ME colourway
> another thing which I like this one is that her tips are not white, and I will not be scared to wear it!


Such pretty, pretty colors that look great on you...what a sweetie/gem of a DH you have! Hope your holidays have been lovely ksuromax!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Such pretty, pretty colors that look great on you...what a sweetie/gem of a DH you have! Hope your holidays have been lovely ksuromax!


 Thanks, Hun! It's been a nice break with some fun things to do for all 4 of us, watched the AVATAR show by Cirque du Soleil 2 days ago, and i highly recommend it!  
it was a great, big cherry on the holidays cake, to round up the season


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Thanks, Hun! It's been a nice break with some fun things to do for all 4 of us, watched the AVATAR show by Cirque du Soleil 2 days ago, and i highly recommend it!
> it was a great, big cherry on the holidays cake, to round up the season


Cool! My memory is atrocious but didn’t you see Cirque du Soleil last year too? We’d love to see it once in our lives!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Cool! My memory is atrocious but didn’t you see Cirque du Soleil last year too? We’d love to see it once in our lives!


no, last year we saw La Perle, it's another similar style of show/performance, the last before this Cirque du Soleil we saw was Dralion a couple of years ago. 
CdS have a few shows going on at the same time in different places, they are huge!


----------



## ksuromax

wearing my Mulberry Effie hobo today


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> wearing my Mulberry Effie hobo today


I super love this pebbly hobo.  To think once before, I did not like pebbled leather.  Now, I almost prefer it to smooth.  Anyways, this bag is totally my style.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I super love this pebbly hobo.  To think once before, I did not like pebbled leather.  Now, I almost prefer it to smooth.  Anyways, this bag is totally my style.


It's soooo soft.... literally like silk!! Sadly, this style was discontinued, but you can find them in the secondary market


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> wearing my Mulberry Effie hobo today


Lovely, smooshy goodness!


----------



## Dextersmom

Third day in a row with this flap.


----------



## Kendie26

New Johnny Was blouse for Christmas.. wore it today for first time with my Celine Box. Thanks for letting me share, as always, Bal beauties [emoji8]


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Third day in a row with this flap.


So pretty.  We would like to see this beauty for more days (until you want to change out of it )


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> New Johnny Was blouse for Christmas.. wore it today for first time with my Celine Box. Thanks for letting me share, as always, Bal beauties [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3930692
> View attachment 3930693



Wow, this blouse is even prettier when I can see its entirety.   It looks great with your beautiful Box.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> So pretty.  We would like to see this beauty for more days (until you want to change out of it )


You are too kind.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> New Johnny Was blouse for Christmas.. wore it today for first time with my Celine Box. Thanks for letting me share, as always, Bal beauties [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3930692
> View attachment 3930693


Oh....this is so pretty.  You know this is one of my most favorite brands and this one is beautiful and looks great on you.  Truly wearable art.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> New Johnny Was blouse for Christmas.. wore it today for first time with my Celine Box. Thanks for letting me share, as always, Bal beauties [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3930692
> View attachment 3930693


Aaah!! there you are!! i commented on it in a different thread already
I LOVE this top!!!  really great looking blouse, i see it perfectly pairing with so many of your nice bags... great score!


----------



## ksuromax

i am still with Effie, it is so comfy that i was too lazy to switch to a new bag...


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Wow, this blouse is even prettier when I can see its entirety.   It looks great with your beautiful Box.





Dextersmom said:


> Oh....this is so pretty.  You know this is one of my most favorite brands and this one is beautiful and looks great on you.  Truly wearable art.





ksuromax said:


> Aaah!! there you are!! i commented on it in a different thread already
> I LOVE this top!!!  really great looking blouse, i see it perfectly pairing with so many of your nice bags... great score!


Kind Thanks  sweetest Bal gal pals!  I actually thought of you when i got it DM as we are both JW fans&yes K, all the embroidery colors help to make it easy to wear lots of different color bags


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> i am still with Effie, it is so comfy that i was too lazy to switch to a new bag...


You make me think so fondly of Mulberry (i feel guilty though for not following the brand lately!) That’s 1 of my fave shawls of yours...looks so elegant


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> i am still with Effie, it is so comfy that i was too lazy to switch to a new bag...



Looking good K  ......I have that same very cute Lego Friends horse charm


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Looking good K  ......I have that same very cute Lego Friends horse charm


 
thank you


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> New Johnny Was blouse for Christmas.. wore it today for first time with my Celine Box. Thanks for letting me share, as always, Bal beauties [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3930692
> View attachment 3930693


This bag and blouse were meant for each other. They just compliment each other perfectly. Looking beautiful, Kendie


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> i am still with Effie, it is so comfy that i was too lazy to switch to a new bag...


Lego horse charm with Hèrmes horse scarf! I see what you did there  I like how you think when you mix and match


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> i am still with Effie, it is so comfy that i was too lazy to switch to a new bag...


You look great.  Love this hobo.  Maybe I need an Effie in my life


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> i am still with Effie, it is so comfy that i was too lazy to switch to a new bag...


Lovely as always.


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> This bag and blouse were meant for each other. They just compliment each other perfectly. Looking beautiful, Kendie


Thanks so much sweet SGCW!!!! I’m still saying “find her perfect red & blue bag this year!!”


----------



## Dextersmom

Shopping after work with my Rock my Shoulder flap.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Shopping after work with my Rock my Shoulder flap.


So good to see this beautiful bag (it’s been way too long).  I love the chunky chains.  You look so pretty (you sure know how to pair/style your outfit.  Me in a denim jacket would end up looking like John Travolta on Welcome Back Kotter for those who are old enough to know the show ).)   Hope you had fun shopping (wish I can go shopping with you).


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> So good to see this beautiful bag (it’s been way too long).  I love the chunky chains.  You look so pretty (you sure know how to pair/style your outfit.  Me in a denim jacket would end up looking like John Travolta on Welcome Back Kotter for those who are old enough to know the show ).)   Hope you had fun shopping (wish I can go shopping with you).


Thank you, my friend.  You are very funny!  I love denim jackets and have quite a few.  This one is Current/Elliott.  The cut/fit/quality matters.  i am sure you could find a cute, flattering one if you wanted to. I have tried on some less expensive brands and I have found them to be unflattering and boxy.

Edit: BTW, I LOVE that song and now have it in head......welcome back, your dreams were your ticket out....


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks so much sweet SGCW!!!! I’m still saying “find her perfect red & blue bag this year!!”


Thank you


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Shopping after work with my Rock my Shoulder flap.





Iamminda said:


> So good to see this beautiful bag (it’s been way too long).  I love the chunky chains.  You look so pretty (you sure know how to pair/style your outfit.  Me in a denim jacket would end up looking like John Travolta on Welcome Back Kotter for those who are old enough to know the show ).)   Hope you had fun shopping (wish I can go shopping with you).


Totally gorgeous & chic as always DM.....that skirt kills me in the best sense.
So what’s wrong w/ looking like John T iamminda?!!! Kidding You’d look adorable like DM so stop it!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Totally gorgeous & chic as always DM.....that skirt kills me in the best sense.
> So what’s wrong w/ looking like John T iamminda?!!! Kidding You’d look adorable like DM so stop it!!


Thank you, Kendie.


----------



## Dextersmom

Tonight with my red mini and quilted calfskin ballet flats.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with my red mini and quilted calfskin ballet flats.


this is so MY style, and I LOVE it a lot!!! 
looking stunning, DM!
my most fave look of yours as of now!


----------



## ksuromax

I had mid-range kidskin gloves I bought in a gloves shop and Rome, I had cheap ones in lambskin from ebay, I had some other, different ones, longer, shorter, thinner, thicker... some broke down (too thin), some are too thick and uncomfortable,  some lost one of the 2, but as we are again heading full steam to Spring and sunny days I decided to try these, hope at least they will last! 
my new driving gloves in the orange box


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with my red mini and quilted calfskin ballet flats.


You look gorgeous!  This is just the perfect balance between feminine and edgy.  You always know how to put together an outfit perfectly.   Hope you are having a good long weekend.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> I had mid-range kidskin gloves I bought in a gloves shop and Rome, I had cheap ones in lambskin from ebay, I had some other, different ones, longer, shorter, thinner, thicker... some broke down (too thin), some are too thick and uncomfortable,  some lost one of the 2, but as we are again heading full steam to Spring and sunny days I decided to try these, hope at least they will last!
> my new driving gloves in the orange box



This is such a pretty blue (I don’t have the best memory, do you have a BV Hobo this color?).  They look very luxurious.  Congrats on these lovely gloves and hope you enjoy them.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This is such a pretty blue (I don’t have the best memory, do you have a BV Hobo this color?).  They look very luxurious.  Congrats on these lovely gloves and hope you enjoy them.


they are more teal, but yes, I have a BV hobo in blue, as well as one in Canard


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> You look gorgeous!  This is just the perfect balance between feminine and edgy.  You always know how to put together an outfit perfectly.   Hope you are having a good long weekend.


Thank you, sweet IM.   I figure you can't go wrong with black and a splash of red.  Yeah for 3 day weekends!! 


ksuromax said:


> this is so MY style, and I LOVE it a lot!!!
> looking stunning, DM!
> my most fave look of yours as of now!


Wow, ksuromax, that is such a lovely compliment and I thank you, my friend.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with my red mini and quilted calfskin ballet flats.


Black with red  Rockin' it, DM!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> I had mid-range kidskin gloves I bought in a gloves shop and Rome, I had cheap ones in lambskin from ebay, I had some other, different ones, longer, shorter, thinner, thicker... some broke down (too thin), some are too thick and uncomfortable,  some lost one of the 2, but as we are again heading full steam to Spring and sunny days I decided to try these, hope at least they will last!
> my new driving gloves in the orange box


This color is sooooo fab..congrats girl!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with my red mini and quilted calfskin ballet flats.


Edgy (jacket), feminine (bag) & classic (ballerinas) all wrapped up with 1 STUNNING woman!


----------



## Kendie26

This one has been on my dream list for a long time


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Edgy (jacket), feminine (bag) & classic (ballerinas) all wrapped up with 1 STUNNING woman!


Thank you, dear Kendie. 


SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Black with red  Rockin' it, DM!


Thank you, SGCW.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> This one has been on my dream list for a long time


This is such a lovely brooch, my friend.  Congrats on this beautiful addition to your classic collection.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> This one has been on my dream list for a long time


Oh, my!!  this is so sophisticated and exquisite!!! Tres chic!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> This one has been on my dream list for a long time


Oh wow,  this one is so pretty and elegant.  This is definitely a dream brooch,  can’t wait to see it on you.  Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## ksuromax

Day of finding HGs... 
Finally!! it's home! Hermes carre Noel au 24 Faubourg


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Day of finding HGs...
> Finally!! it's home! Hermes carre Noel au 24 Faubourg


Congratulations!!!  Maybe I remember incorrectly (you do have an amazing abundance of scarves ) but you also have the smaller version or a similar smaller version, and it's in your avatar?


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Congratulations!!!  Maybe I remember incorrectly (you do have an amazing abundance of scarves ) but you also have the smaller version or a similar smaller version, and it's in your avatar?


Good memory, girl   
the one in my avatar is the HG i've been chasing and finally snatched, i have it in the same size 90x90 cm in different, light blue colour, as well as a small format, gavroche, also in light blue, 45x45 cm


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Day of finding HGs...
> Finally!! it's home! Hermes carre Noel au 24 Faubourg


This is a true masterpiece!!!  Congrats, my friend!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Debuting two new acquisitions today; my Gucci Princetown's and Johnny Was kimono.  I thought this was cute/funny/ironic; the first place I went today was to my favorite juice bar and the guy in front of me in line was wearing the same exact shoes.  I totally get now why everyone loves them, as they are so comfy that you do feel like you are wearing slippers.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> This is such a lovely brooch, my friend.  Congrats on this beautiful addition to your classic collection.





ksuromax said:


> Oh, my!!  this is so sophisticated and exquisite!!! Tres chic!!





Iamminda said:


> Oh wow,  this one is so pretty and elegant.  This is definitely a dream brooch,  can’t wait to see it on you.  Congrats and enjoy.


Thank you kindly my dearest Bal gals. I was surprised & happythis one came along. “Come home to mama” as they say


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Day of finding HGs...
> Finally!! it's home! Hermes carre Noel au 24 Faubourg


VERY PRETTY, like you my Love! Congrats on yet another beauty. I love all the close up pics you did w/ the details. They sure are works of art (all of these H scarves)


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Debuting two new acquisitions today; my Gucci Princetown's and Johnny Was kimono.  I thought this was cute/funny/ironic; the first place I went today was to my favorite juice bar and the guy in front of me in line was wearing the same exact shoes.  I totally get now why everyone loves them, as they are so comfy that you do feel like you are wearing slippers.


Fashionista alert!! Whoa girl, looking oh-so-fine AGAIN. STUNNING kimono & those slides do indeed look uber comfy. Congrats DM


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Day of finding HGs...
> Finally!! it's home! Hermes carre Noel au 24 Faubourg


Congrats on finding another HGs — this one is so pretty.  Can’t wait to see pictures of you wearing it.  Enjoy dear K.


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Congratulations!!!  Maybe I remember incorrectly (you do have an amazing abundance of scarves ) but you also have the smaller version or a similar smaller version, and it's in your avatar?


Your memory is indeed impressive my friend!! Wish my memory worked half that good!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Debuting two new acquisitions today; my Gucci Princetown's and Johnny Was kimono.  I thought this was cute/funny/ironic; the first place I went today was to my favorite juice bar and the guy in front of me in line was wearing the same exact shoes.  I totally get now why everyone loves them, as they are so comfy that you do feel like you are wearing slippers.


Pretty, pretty, pretty (I want to send a virtual friendly whistle of major approval if that is ok).  Seeing you in this kimono top made me smile.  This may be my favorite kimono top of yours (although I have so many favorites when it comes to your tops ).  Love those shoes (funny story about your shoe twins, lol).


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Day of finding HGs...
> Finally!! it's home! Hermes carre Noel au 24 Faubourg


OMG YOU FOUND IT!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Congrats my friend!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Pretty, pretty, pretty (I want to send a virtual friendly whistle of major approval if that is ok).  Seeing you in this kimono top made me smile.  This may be my favorite kimono top of yours (although I have so many favorites when it comes to your tops ).  Love those shoes (funny story about your shoe twins, lol).





Kendie26 said:


> Fashionista alert!! Whoa girl, looking oh-so-fine AGAIN. STUNNING kimono & those slides do indeed look uber comfy. Congrats DM


Thank you both, my beautiful and supportive friends.  I am grateful for you both in this new year.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> This is a true masterpiece!!!  Congrats, my friend!!


thanks, my Friend! 


Dextersmom said:


> Debuting two new acquisitions today; my Gucci Princetown's and Johnny Was kimono.  I thought this was cute/funny/ironic; the first place I went today was to my favorite juice bar and the guy in front of me in line was wearing the same exact shoes.  I totally get now why everyone loves them, as they are so comfy that you do feel like you are wearing slippers.


these Guccis are fab, but your new kimono is uber cool!!   enjoy!


Kendie26 said:


> VERY PRETTY, like you my Love! Congrats on yet another beauty. I love all the close up pics you did w/ the details. They sure are works of art (all of these H scarves)


 thank you, Sweetie!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on finding another HGs — this one is so pretty.  Can’t wait to see pictures of you wearing it.  Enjoy dear K.


thank you, Darlin'!!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> OMG YOU FOUND IT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats my friend!


YEEES!!!!    
thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> thanks, my Friend!
> 
> these Guccis are fab, but your new kimono is uber cool!!   enjoy!
> thank you, Sweetie!


Thank you!!


----------



## ksuromax

BV cervo Loop today


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo Loop today


Dark barolo?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Dark barolo?


no, original barolo 
i have only one


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> no, original barolo
> i have only one


I'm confuzzled, was the original darker or is it just the lighting?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I'm confuzzled, was the original darker or is it just the lighting?


Actually, this is true to life, it is rich dark red/bordeaux wine colour 
on most shots i see (or try to take by myself) the original Barolo comes out lighter than it really is, no idea why... 
the New Barolo is darker than the original, it's has a strong dark brown undertone


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Actually, this is true to life, it is rich dark red/bordeaux wine colour
> on most shots i see (or try to take by myself) the original Barolo comes out lighter than it really is, no idea why...
> the New Barolo is darker than the original, it's has a strong dark brown undertone


So I probably want both . BTW on the Bal front, I have a denim and boar leather Day bag on the way...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> So I probably want both . BTW on the Bal front, I have a denim and boar leather Day bag on the way...


oh, dear...  
i have only seen it in pics, must be dreamy!!!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> So I probably want both .


you have the brown Loop, right? 
then opt for original Barolo


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Your memory is indeed impressive my friend!! Wish my memory worked half that good!


Thank you! But only when it comes to bags and other frivolous and fun things  It can be very selective when it comes to more boring things


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you! But only when it comes to bags and other frivolous and fun things  It can be very selective when it comes to more boring things


Isn’t that the way it SHOULD be?!!


----------



## boeyshona

Got this last night and I’m in love!!! Givenchy mini pandora with chain!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> oh, dear...
> i have only seen it in pics, must be dreamy!!!


I hope so, we shall see


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo Loop today


Another lovely squishy hobo today — pretty color.


----------



## Kendie26

boeyshona said:


> Got this last night and I’m in love!!! Givenchy mini pandora with chain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3935579
> View attachment 3935581


Congrats!! LOVE this color & the chain strap with it...looks GREAT on you!


----------



## boeyshona

Kendie26 said:


> Congrats!! LOVE this color & the chain strap with it...looks GREAT on you!



Thank you I’m super in love with it too! Glad I picked a neutral!


----------



## Dextersmom

boeyshona said:


> Got this last night and I’m in love!!! Givenchy mini pandora with chain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3935579
> View attachment 3935581


Darling mini.


----------



## Dextersmom

Dark charcoal mini today.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Dark charcoal mini today.


You look like a beautiful breath of spring air (& we need happy spring thoughts w/ the freezing cold winter over here!)


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Dark charcoal mini today.


I am loving this beautiful feminine look.  Your scarf is so so pretty.  Looks great with your mini.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I am loving this beautiful feminine look.  Your scarf is so so pretty.  Looks great with your mini.





Kendie26 said:


> You look like a beautiful breath of spring air (& we need happy spring thoughts w/ the freezing cold winter over here!)


You are both so sweet and lovely!! Thank you, my friends!


----------



## awayfromblue

I bought a few Rebecca Minkoff things recently BUT the guitar strap works great on my Balenciaga bags so I think that's okay... 



and a pic of what it looks like worn


----------



## ksuromax

BV Cabat and new H shawl


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV Cabat and new H shawl


Oh!! Me loves!! This looks exceptionally lovely w/ all the blues & your gorgeous cabat!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Oh!! Me loves!! This looks exceptionally lovely w/ all the blues & your gorgeous cabat!


thank you, Hon, it's surprising how sometimes things just 'click' together, without any efforts, or intention, you get the colours 'match', textures 'blend', design 'work' together as if done by a pro! 
I didn't expect these all to look so well put together until I took a selfie


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV Cabat and new H shawl


Gorgeous in silver and blue!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous in silver and blue!!


 thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

heading to a wine tasting party and downsized from Cabat to Knot clutch


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Cabat and new H shawl


What a lovely look — all of it, everything (the colors are phenomenal, yes, as if put together by a pro ).  I love this shawl.  And your evening look is lovely as well — hope you had fun.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> What a lovely look — all of it, everything (the colors are phenomenal, yes, as if put together by a pro ).  I love this shawl.  And your evening look is lovely as well — hope you had fun.


thank you! we definitely had a lot of fun, as well as a lot of wine!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> heading to a wine tasting party and downsized from Cabat to Knot clutch


I love that clutch!!


----------



## ksuromax

the same Cabat again


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> the same Cabat again


Too cute for words![emoji177] [emoji179] [emoji178]


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> the same Cabat again



 Cutie and Beauty!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> the same Cabat again



What a lovely picture, cats always finds the best spots to snuggle up


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Too cute for words![emoji177] [emoji179] [emoji178]





Iamminda said:


> Cutie and Beauty!





jeanstohandbags said:


> What a lovely picture, cats always finds the best spots to snuggle up



thank you, Lovelies!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> heading to a wine tasting party and downsized from Cabat to Knot clutch


My #1 favorite of yours...the knot! Hope the wine was yummy


----------



## Kendie26

Been a long time since I used my only red bag so wanted to post her[emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> the same Cabat again


Aw just saw this one...sweet little kitty also loves BV!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> My #1 favorite of yours...the knot! Hope the wine was yummy


they offered Sangria as well as assorted wines, but I liked sangria and stuck to it, and it was indeed YUMMILICIOUS!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> they offered Sangria as well as assorted wines, but I liked sangria and stuck to it, and it was indeed YUMMILICIOUS!!!!


Oh yum...never met a Sangria I didn’t like!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Been a long time since I used my only red bag so wanted to post her[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3940018


This red is outstanding— just beautiful!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Been a long time since I used my only red bag so wanted to post her[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3940018


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> This red is outstanding— just beautiful!!!





Dextersmom said:


>


Sweet thanks dearest Bal babes!


----------



## oliviamaurice

My first shearling bag Pac-Man Ghost ​from Anya Hindmarch.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Been a long time since I used my only red bag so wanted to post her[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3940018


what a mood-booster!!


----------



## maggiesze1

My pretty pink micro Antigona!! So in love with her!! [emoji166]


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> what a mood-booster!!


You are right my sweets...red is an uplifter for sure


----------



## Kendie26

maggiesze1 said:


> My pretty pink micro Antigona!! So in love with her!! [emoji166]


Super pretty in this most feminine shade of pink & love the charm too! Congrats on this beauty!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Trendy CC.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Trendy CC.


Love this bag and you look so pretty (love all the blues on you).


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Love this bag and you look so pretty (love all the blues on you).


Thank you so much, my friend.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Trendy CC.


great look today, DM, colours are so fresh and look so very 'Spring'


----------



## ksuromax

BV hobo and H scarf


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo and H scarf


Girl crush  on the hair & lips ...you look beautiful dearest K


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Girl crush  on the hair & lips ...you look beautiful dearest K


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo and H scarf





ksuromax said:


> great look today, DM, colours are so fresh and look so very 'Spring'


Thank you k, and you are looking beautiful today.  I especially love your lipstick and scarf colors.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo and H scarf


Gorgeous!!  Girl crush here too  (if you don’t mind).


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you k, and you are looking beautiful today.  I especially love your lipstick and scarf colors.


thank you 


Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous!!  Girl crush here too  (if you don’t mind).


not at all, my Dear!


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry


Pretty bag, dreamy scarf!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Pretty bag, dreamy scarf!!


 thank you!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry



Lovely.... thanks for sharing... 

This is the ‘leather that got away’ for me... I have been an admirer of Mulberry for many years before I could afford premium branded bags. Everytime I see a Mulberry in this leather, esp Bayswater, I got transported back in the time when I admired her from a distance! I wish they still use this leather - the new camel leather is very different!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Lovely.... thanks for sharing...
> 
> This is the ‘leather that got away’ for me... I have been an admirer of Mulberry for many years before I could afford premium branded bags. Everytime I see a Mulberry in this leather, esp Bayswater, I got transported back in the time when I admired her from a distance! I wish they still use this leather - the new camel leather is very different!


I haven't checked anything from the recent collection, my last purchase was Daria hobo about 18 months ago, thus cannot say anything about camel leather, but i am pretty sure these EW Bays are still pretty often listed on eb@y


----------



## Dextersmom

I wanted to share my new little love with you; the Gabrielle clutch with chain.  This beauty is so cute and practical for me, as I plan to use it for long walks and evenings out.  The open middle compartment holds my phone and the two zipped side compartments either side hold my credit cards, cash, lip balm, gloss and keys.  I adore the red interior and my favorite part are the mixed-metal chains.  This bag is also light as air. I was planning to save her for Valentine's Day.....but no, I am going to start using her today.


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry


Aw, you make me sentimental for my Mulberry’s that have been severely neglected lately. Love the warm colors in scarf & bag...always love the croc-embossed  Bays


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry


Oh & you changed your avatar!!! Almost missed that it was YOU!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> I wanted to share my new little love with you; the Gabrielle clutch with chain.  This beauty is so cute and practical for me, as I plan to use it for long walks and evenings out.  The open middle compartment holds my phone and the two zipped side compartments either side hold my credit cards, cash, lip balm, gloss and keys.  I adore the red interior and my favorite part are the mixed-metal chains.  This bag is also light as air. I was planning to save her for Valentine's Day.....but no, I am going to start using her today.


Looks great DM!! Totally agree on the red interior & mixed metal chainsLooks like Walter approves as well


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Oh & you changed your avatar!!! Almost missed that it was YOU!!


Yes, i got my Grail scarf, now i can change it


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> I wanted to share my new little love with you; the Gabrielle clutch with chain.  This beauty is so cute and practical for me, as I plan to use it for long walks and evenings out.  The open middle compartment holds my phone and the two zipped side compartments either side hold my credit cards, cash, lip balm, gloss and keys.  I adore the red interior and my favorite part are the mixed-metal chains.  This bag is also light as air. I was planning to save her for Valentine's Day.....but no, I am going to start using her today.


what a cool look and great score!!!  congrats!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Yes, i got my Grail scarf, now i can change it


Oh yay girl....so your avatar is the scarf print? I think I must have missed your reveal/posting on this print


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> what a cool look and great score!!!  congrats!





Kendie26 said:


> Looks great DM!! Totally agree on the red interior & mixed metal chainsLooks like Walter approves as well


Thank you, K & K!! My two lovely friends!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Oh yay girl....so your avatar is the scarf print? I think I must have missed your reveal/posting on this print


you have, definitely, i revealed 2 about 10 days ago, or so...  
both are in my 'collection' thread...


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I wanted to share my new little love with you; the Gabrielle clutch with chain.  This beauty is so cute and practical for me, as I plan to use it for long walks and evenings out.  The open middle compartment holds my phone and the two zipped side compartments either side hold my credit cards, cash, lip balm, gloss and keys.  I adore the red interior and my favorite part are the mixed-metal chains.  This bag is also light as air. I was planning to save her for Valentine's Day.....but no, I am going to start using her today.



Congrats on this gorgeous cutie!   That is just the prettiest little bag ever.  It looks fantastic on you.  Speaking of fantastic, I don’t know anyone who can look better than you in a tank, pair of jeans and sneakers!!!   Such style, such loveliness.  Hope you are enjoying your weekend with this cutie


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this gorgeous cutie!   That is just the prettiest little bag ever.  It looks fantastic on you.  Speaking of fantastic, I don’t know anyone who can look better than you in a tank, pair of jeans and sneakers!!!   Such style, such loveliness.  Hope you are enjoying your weekend with this cutie


You are just too kind with your words, my friend and I thank you.  I also hope that you are enjoying your weekend with a certain, special beauty.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> I wanted to share my new little love with you; the Gabrielle clutch with chain.  This beauty is so cute and practical for me, as I plan to use it for long walks and evenings out.  The open middle compartment holds my phone and the two zipped side compartments either side hold my credit cards, cash, lip balm, gloss and keys.  I adore the red interior and my favorite part are the mixed-metal chains.  This bag is also light as air. I was planning to save her for Valentine's Day.....but no, I am going to start using her today.



This bag is cute as!  And I can't let a cat/bag pic go by without calling out the cuteness of kitteh!


----------



## Dextersmom

jeanstohandbags said:


> This bag is cute as!  And I can't let a cat/bag pic go by without calling out the cuteness of kitteh!


Thank you so much!!  My Walter is such a love.


----------



## Dextersmom

Brought my Gabrielle baby out to dinner.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my Gabrielle baby out to dinner.


You look so pretty!!!   This cutie is really versatile— beautifully transitioning from day time beach crossbody to elegant evening clutch/WOC.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my Gabrielle baby out to dinner.





Iamminda said:


> You look so pretty!!!   This cutie is really versatile— beautifully transitioning from day time beach crossbody to elegant evening clutch/WOC.


Ditto on my sista-friend /dearest IM says!​


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Ditto on my sista-friend /dearest IM says!​





Iamminda said:


> You look so pretty!!!   This cutie is really versatile— beautifully transitioning from day time beach crossbody to elegant evening clutch/WOC.


Thank you, my lovelies!! It is so fun to share with friends who are passionate about the same things.  You two make me smile. Happy Sunday.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> I wanted to share my new little love with you; the Gabrielle clutch with chain.  This beauty is so cute and practical for me, as I plan to use it for long walks and evenings out.  The open middle compartment holds my phone and the two zipped side compartments either side hold my credit cards, cash, lip balm, gloss and keys.  I adore the red interior and my favorite part are the mixed-metal chains.  This bag is also light as air. I was planning to save her for Valentine's Day.....but no, I am going to start using her today.


Congratulations, Dextersmom! A little crossbody is perfect for going out. They're just the most practical and fuss free.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

By the way, I hope Auvine is all right   Haven't seen her here for quite some time.


----------



## Dextersmom

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Congratulations, Dextersmom! A little crossbody is perfect for going out. They're just the most practical and fuss free.


Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading to the beach with my baby.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to the beach with my baby.



Beachwear perfection.  Super cute!  All of it — the most adorable sundress ever.  And the cute hat (you look so good with it, I can never do a hat without looking like a tourist, honest truth).  Anyways,  thanks for making my day with this cute pic — hope you had a lovely walk along the beach dearie.


----------



## Iamminda

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> By the way, I hope Auvine is all right   Haven't seen her here for quite some time.



I think I saw Auvina on another subforum a few weeks ago.  Agree — we miss seeing her here on the Bal subforum.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to the beach with my baby.


This is such a cool outfit, Dm . I'm bad with hats, is that a fedora? And you and peacebabe really make me realise Beach 2018 is almost here 

Luckily another piece bar of chocolate will make everything feel all right


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to the beach with my baby.


SOOOOOO EFFING CUTE!!! Am i allowed to say a slang curse wordPardon me please if that offends anyone but that is what I said to myself when I saw this DM. I’m also a huge fan of hats & that 1 is UBER COOL!!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> SOOOOOO EFFING CUTE!!! Am i allowed to say a slang curse wordPardon me please if that offends anyone but that is what I said to myself when I saw this DM. I’m also a huge fan of hats & that 1 is UBER COOL!!!!!





Iamminda said:


> Beachwear perfection.  Super cute!  All of it — the most adorable sundress ever.  And the cute hat (you look so good with it, I can never do a hat without looking like a tourist, honest truth).  Anyways,  thanks for making my day with this cute pic — hope you had a lovely walk along the beach dearie.





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> This is such a cool outfit, Dm . I'm bad with hats, is that a fedora? And you and peacebabe really make me realise Beach 2018 is almost here
> 
> Luckily another piece bar of chocolate will make everything feel all right


You guys are the BEST!!! Thank you so much.  I love these Free People dresses/tunics and have 4 in different colors.  Super easy to throw on with jeans, shorts, skirts, worn alone as a dress or as a bathing suit cover up.  I have done it all.  I also love my sun hats.  I wear these Eric Javits Fedora sun hats everywhere.  I got mine at Nordstrom. I have three and I will share them with you here.  They stay in the backseats of our cars and I wear them daily when it is sunny and I wear them everywhere; to work, play, lunch, dinner, walks, literally everywhere. They are squishy and great to put in your suitcase upside down and fill with socks, etc. for traveling.  The great thing is, when you put them on your head, the shape restores beautifully and they look perfect.  I have had the two peanut/tan one's for several years and the black one is newer.  They also have some sort of sunscreen technology woven into the fabric.  They're a little pricy, but totally worth it in my opinion.  In fact they should hire me to do an infomercial for them!! 
PS. A bonus shot of Gabby on the beach today.


----------



## Phiomega

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to the beach with my baby.



Oh so cute!!! Love your Gabrielle... thanks for showing the versatility!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> You guys are the BEST!!! Thank you so much.  I love these Free People dresses/tunics and have 4 in different colors.  Super easy to throw on with jeans, shorts, skirts, worn alone as a dress or as a bathing suit cover up.  I have done it all.  I also love my sun hats.  I wear these Eric Javits Fedora sun hats everywhere.  I got mine at Nordstrom. I have three and I will share them with you here.  They stay in the backseats of our cars and I wear them daily when it is sunny and I wear them everywhere; to work, play, lunch, dinner, walks, literally everywhere. They are squishy and great to put in your suitcase upside down and fill with socks, etc. for traveling.  The great thing is, when you put them on your head, the shape restores beautifully and they look perfect.  I have had the two peanut/tan one's for several years and the black one is newer.  They also have some sort of sunscreen technology woven into the fabric.  They're a little pricy, but totally worth it in my opinion.  In fact they should hire me to do an infomercial for them!!
> PS. A bonus shot of Gabby on the beach today.


Love these sun hats — you should definitely be their (paid ) spokesperson and model!!!  And I also love the circular tile work (love all the tile work in your house).  And great bonus beach shot of beautiful Gabby!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Love these sun hats — you should definitely be their (paid ) spokesperson and model!!!  And I also love the circular tile work (love all the tile work in your house).  And great bonus beach shot of beautiful Gabby!


Thank you, my friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

Phiomega said:


> Oh so cute!!! Love your Gabrielle... thanks for showing the versatility!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Chanel On The Road tote is riding shotgun today


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Chanel On The Road tote is riding shotgun today


Lovely tote, gloves and scarf — and hair


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Lovely tote, gloves and scarf — and hair


 thank you!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Chanel On The Road tote is riding shotgun today


The leather looks amazing. Is this what is called buttery?!


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> The leather looks amazing. Is this what is called buttery?!


thanks!  
no, this is what is called 'glazed' calf  
but feels great really, i don't like heavy coating (this is why i've been resisting new agneau) but this 'glazing' does not hide the texture of the leather #meliking


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> thanks!
> no, this is what is called 'glazed' calf
> but feels great really, i don't like heavy coating (this is why i've been resisting new agneau) but this 'glazing' does not hide the texture of the leather #meliking


I give up, I'll never understand proper leather lingo  Anyway, you look smashing as always, dear k.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to the beach with my baby.



Everything here is just so adorable!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Chanel On The Road tote is riding shotgun today



Love this Chanel bag!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Chanel On The Road tote is riding shotgun today


Looking good mama!! And look at you with those chic driving gloves


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Chanel On The Road tote is riding shotgun today


Love this tote, my friend!!


----------



## Dextersmom

jeanstohandbags said:


> Everything here is just so adorable!


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Looking good mama!! And look at you with those chic driving gloves





Dextersmom said:


> Love this tote, my friend!!


thank you, Lovelies!!


----------



## Iamminda

My first CC — a preloved Reissue.  (many apologies to dearies who have seen pics already ).   Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> My first CC — a preloved Reissue.  (many apologies to dearies who have seen pics already ).   Thanks for letting me share.


It is so beautiful and classic!! I hope that you are loving her, IM!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> My first CC — a preloved Reissue.  (many apologies to dearies who have seen pics already ).   Thanks for letting me share.


  
CONGRATS!!!! wear it in the best of health!!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> My first CC — a preloved Reissue.  (many apologies to dearies who have seen pics already ).   Thanks for letting me share.


OMG Iamminda! 

HUGE congratulations, it's gorgeous


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> My first CC — a preloved Reissue.  (many apologies to dearies who have seen pics already ).   Thanks for letting me share.


Congrats again my beautiful friend!!! Could not be any happier for you. Love ya.


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Chanel On The Road tote is riding shotgun today



The chic rocker is out! I love this tote... the leather is really luscious!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> CONGRATS!!!! wear it in the best of health!!!





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> OMG Iamminda!
> 
> HUGE congratulations, it's gorgeous





Kendie26 said:


> Congrats again my beautiful friend!!! Could not be any happier for you. Love ya.





Dextersmom said:


> It is so beautiful and classic!! I hope that you are loving her, IM!



Thanks so much my lovely Bal ladies .  DM and Kendie—promise I won’t post another pic (this month, lol).


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much my lovely Bal ladies .  DM and Kendie—promise I won’t post another pic (this month, lol).


Wait.....please don't promise that, IM!! We want to see LOTS of this beauty of yours every single day, if you like.  Reissues are very soothing to the eyes.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Wait.....please don't promise that, IM!! We want to see LOTS of this beauty of yours every single day, if you like.  Reissues are very soothing to the eyes.


EXACTLY, DM ~sing it!!
@Iamminda you need to show that baby LOTS!!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> Wait.....please don't promise that, IM!! We want to see LOTS of this beauty of yours every single day, if you like.  Reissues are very soothing to the eyes.


Yes, they are! Please indulge us, Iamminda


----------



## Phiomega

Iamminda said:


> My first CC — a preloved Reissue.  (many apologies to dearies who have seen pics already ).   Thanks for letting me share.



Congrats! The reissue has my favorite kind of leather....


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Iamminda said:


> My first CC — a preloved Reissue.  (many apologies to dearies who have seen pics already ).   Thanks for letting me share.



Wow, congrats on this very beautiful bag!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Chanel On The Road tote is riding shotgun today


THAT'S the Chanel I want


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you .  I am smitten (lol).  



Phiomega said:


> Congrats! The reissue has my favorite kind of leather....





jeanstohandbags said:


> Wow, congrats on this very beautiful bag!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> THAT'S the Chanel I want


THAT's why I have it!  different vibe completely!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> The chic rocker is out! I love this tote... the leather is really luscious!


thank you, my friends!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> THAT's why I have it!  different vibe completely!


So, you gonna sell it to me or what?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> So, you gonna sell it to me or what?


actually, I meant that I own it because it's different from typical Chanel, and this is what we both like in bags - room, slouchiness, style, etc.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> actually, I meant that I own it because it's different from typical Chanel, and this is what we both like in bags - room, slouchiness, style, etc.



I know exactly what you meant my friend...it was just a joke [emoji23]


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I know exactly what you meant my friend...it was just a joke [emoji23]


I know you do, just teasing you, as I am not going to sell it


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> I know you do, just teasing you, as I am not going to sell it


@ksuromax what size is yours? I've been looking around and I think it comes in two sizes?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> @ksuromax what size is yours? I've been looking around and I think it comes in two sizes?


no idea how Chanel measure/defines the sizes, but mine is LARGE, it has 2 huge side compartments and one middle zipped section where main valuable stuff can fit and some more, plus side slide pockets
it's a perfect weekend/travel tote


----------



## ksuromax

wearing her today again...


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> wearing her today again...


Treating us to double scarves today — Yeah!  I especially love that last picture — super cool K with the leather jacket, driving gloves and hot digggity CC tote (and gorgeous locks ).


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Treating us to double scarves today — Yeah!  I especially love that last picture — super cool K with the leather jacket, driving gloves and hot digggity CC tote (and gorgeous locks ).


you're so sweet!!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> wearing her today again...


Did a bit more digging, apparently it came in two shapes, the straight sides and a trapezoid. Lovely bag!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Did a bit more digging, apparently it came in two shapes, the straight sides and a trapezoid. Lovely bag!


yes, the smaller version a'la Neverfull is popping up on more frequent basis in secondary market, but mine is pretty rare


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Rouge Tomate Evelyne PM.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> yes, the smaller version a'la Neverfull is popping up on more frequent basis in secondary market, but mine is pretty rare


Does it have a style number? I'm finding it hard to tell the styles apart based on online pics.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rouge Tomate Evelyne PM.



Love this one, I think if I were ever to get a Hermes, it would be an Evelyne, love it in this colour too


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> Love this one, I think if I were ever to get a Hermes, it would be an Evelyne, love it in this colour too


+1, If I ever win the lotto I'd like to have this style as well.


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> +1, If I ever win the lotto I'd like to have this style as well.





jeanstohandbags said:


> Love this one, I think if I were ever to get a Hermes, it would be an Evelyne, love it in this colour too


Thank you.


----------



## MAGJES

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rouge Tomate Evelyne PM.


Nice!!   I love the Evelyne.

Is Hermes Tomate more orange or more red?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Does it have a style number? I'm finding it hard to tell the styles apart based on online pics.


I packed her back already, will check on the weekend if any is mentioned.
mine is wider at the bottom, it"s more square/trapezoid shape
this is how it looks open


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rouge Tomate Evelyne PM.


Love this bag with the tank — perfect color pairing.  You look very pretty


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Love this bag with the tank — perfect color pairing.  You look very pretty


Thank you, my friend. 


MAGJES said:


> Nice!!   I love the Evelyne.
> 
> Is Hermes Tomate more orange or more red?


Thank you.  This color is so rich and deep.  I am sure an H expert would describe it better, but to me it is definitely red, with warm orange undertones.  I have seen orange Evelyne's in the boutique and it is a very different color to my eyes.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rouge Tomate Evelyne PM.


you look lovely, my Dear!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> you look lovely, my Dear!


Thank you, k.


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night with my red mini and calfskin ballet flats.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my red mini and calfskin ballet flats.


love how the red pops against black top


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my red mini and calfskin ballet flats.



Beautiful look DM.  I think you have more beautiful tank tops than anyone on the planet  (I honestly can’t remember ever seeing this one).


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful look DM.  I think you have more beautiful tank tops than anyone on the planet  (I honestly can’t remember ever seeing this one).


Thank you, my friend.  I know.... I love my tanks; this is a crochet see through tank I wore over a simple black camisole. 


ksuromax said:


> love how the red pops against black top


Thank you so much, k.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I have found a way to adapt the chain strap  to my needs


----------



## Iamminda

Pollie-Jean said:


> I have found a way to adapt the chain strap  to my needs


This bag suits you beautifully PJ — you made this CC bag into a PJ bag


----------



## muchstuff

I'm a bit in shock that I bought a Chanel


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> I'm a bit in shock that I bought a Chanel



So excited for you (totally understand that shock, lol).  Can’t wait to see it.  Congrats in advance,


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> So excited for you (totally understand that shock, lol).  Can’t wait to see it.  Congrats in advance,


Thanks my friend, I think I should have it by the upcoming weekend...


----------



## Antigone

muchstuff said:


> I'm a bit in shock that I bought a Chanel



Picture!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Antigone said:


> Picture!!!


Will do!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my classic flap and camellia slides.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my classic flap and camellia slides.


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> I'm a bit in shock that I bought a Chanel



DYING TO SEE IT!! Early Congrats! [emoji322][emoji898][emoji323]


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my classic flap and camellia slides.



Tres magnifique Bella [emoji8]


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> DYING TO SEE IT!! Early Congrats! [emoji322][emoji898][emoji323]


Soon!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my classic flap and camellia slides.



Another beautiful outfit dear DM.   Such a pretty feminine look with that knit/crochet-like cover up and camellia slides (I love camellias.) And of course, ❤️ your timeless classic flap.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Another beautiful outfit dear DM.   Such a pretty feminine look with that knit/crochet-like cover up and camellia slides (I love camellias.) And of course, ❤️ your timeless classic flap.





ksuromax said:


>





Kendie26 said:


> Tres magnifique Bella [emoji8]


Thank you so much, my beautiful Bal friends!!! 
PS. IM, I also adore camellias and have dozens of camellia shrubs in my yard.


----------



## ksuromax

BV hobo


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo



I like this hobo quite a bit!!  Also love how you dress up your outfits with your beautiful scarves.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I like this hobo quite a bit!!  Also love how you dress up your outfits with your beautiful scarves.


thank you, Dear!


----------



## ashxree

Can’t decide between the 2. Help!!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ashxree said:


> Can’t decide between the 2. Help!!!


I love Balenciaga but I'd choose the Valentino before the Bal card holder (unless there's risk of scratching other things with the studs. I've never owned a Valentino Rockstud anything so I don't know how "safe" the studs are). 

I really like the Valentino card holder  and secondly I just prefer items that you can just look at the design and know where ithey're from rather than items where the only thing separating it from other similar products is a brand label.


----------



## Kendie26

My newest SLG arrived today [emoji847]


----------



## ashxree

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I love Balenciaga but I'd choose the Valentino before the Bal card holder (unless there's risk of scratching other things with the studs. I've never owned a Valentino Rockstud anything so I don't know how "safe" the studs are).
> 
> I really like the Valentino card holder  and secondly I just prefer items that you can just look at the design and know where ithey're from rather than items where the only thing separating it from other similar products is a brand label.


I went with the Valentino!!! Thank you for your input


----------



## Kendie26

ashxree said:


> I went with the Valentino!!! Thank you for your input



Was just going to say I second @SomethingGoodCanWork with the Valentino! Hope you love it! [emoji847][emoji1303]


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> My newest SLG arrived today [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961394
> View attachment 3961395



That is one gorgeous little Reissue SLG .   What a pretty color especially with the gold hardware.  Is it a cardholder?  It is so cute.  Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> My newest SLG arrived today [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961394
> View attachment 3961395


A "mini" Reissue!  Congratulations, dear Kendie, it's absolutely lovely  It's been impossible for me to find a new wallet I like, maybe something like this is what I should look for?!

Off to the Chanel website right away to have a look and faint at the prices


----------



## Antigone

I was going to vote for the Valentino too.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ashxree said:


> I went with the Valentino!!! Thank you for your input


It looks like a fabulous little card holder and I hope you'll love it!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Kendie26 said:


> My newest SLG arrived today [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961394
> View attachment 3961395



This is so adorable beyond words!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo


You look so chic and polished today, my friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> My newest SLG arrived today [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961394
> View attachment 3961395


That is so adorable and the leather is stunning!!  I love it!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> You look so chic and polished today, my friend.


thank you, Hon!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> My newest SLG arrived today [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961394
> View attachment 3961395


oh, this is cute!!  so lovely! gorgeous colour! perfect match for your Bays!


----------



## ksuromax

ashxree said:


> Can’t decide between the 2. Help!!!


Valentino might be tricky (although i like the look much more than Bal) inside the bag becaise of the studs, either it will be rubbing and scratching your other stuff, or it will be rubbed by bigger things and might be losing own studs. 
Did you consider other brands?


----------



## ksuromax

BV Nodini (aka Pillow)


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> That is one gorgeous little Reissue SLG .   What a pretty color especially with the gold hardware.  Is it a cardholder?  It is so cute.  Congrats and enjoy.





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> A "mini" Reissue!  Congratulations, dear Kendie, it's absolutely lovely  It's been impossible for me to find a new wallet I like, maybe something like this is what I should look for?!
> 
> Off to the Chanel website right away to have a look and faint at the prices





jeanstohandbags said:


> This is so adorable beyond words!





Dextersmom said:


> That is so adorable and the leather is stunning!!  I love it!





ksuromax said:


> oh, this is cute!!  so lovely! gorgeous colour! perfect match for your Bays!


Thanks to all of you sweeties!
@Iamminda ~yes it’s 1 of their cardholders. You know I adore the 1 that you & I both have w/ the 3 sections but so many lovelies rave about this style so I had to try it...it has 1 card slot in front when you unsnap it & then a larger open section to hold plenty of cards, cash,coins.@SomethingGoodCanWork ~yes, have a look! As you know, Chanel puts out many different styles, leathers,colors etc...not sure if this 1 would work for you based on your needs but it is darn cute!@ksuromax ~girl, you have an awesome memory!!Yes it would go w/ my grey Mulb Bays! @jeanstohandbags @Dextersmom ~i agree w/ you both! “Adorable” is the word.


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV Nodini (aka Pillow)


This style looks fab on you & I love all of the happy, bright colors ...cheers to the BV & scarf queen


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> This style looks fab on you & I love all of the happy, bright colors ...cheers to the BV & scarf queen


 thank you, Sweetheart!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV Nodini (aka Pillow)


Gorgeous, k.  I am very tempted by this bag.....


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous, k.  I am very tempted by this bag.....


this is one cute and handy bag, pretty roomy, too! 
in Bal ref library i did comparison with a First and showed what fits in, if you need any more pics, just let me know!


----------



## Kendie26

My only Valentino...limited edition Noir collection Glamlock w/ gunmetal hardware.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> My only Valentino...limited edition Noir collection Glamlock w/ gunmetal hardware.


oh, dear!! You look fabulous!!!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> My only Valentino...limited edition Noir collection Glamlock w/ gunmetal hardware.


I said it all in another thread but


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> My only Valentino...limited edition Noir collection Glamlock w/ gunmetal hardware.


Very cool bag and your dress is so pretty, my friend.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> My only Valentino...limited edition Noir collection Glamlock w/ gunmetal hardware.


This dress, this bag!!!!!  So glamorous dear


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> oh, dear!! You look fabulous!!!!





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I said it all in another thread but





Dextersmom said:


> Very cool bag and your dress is so pretty, my friend.





Iamminda said:


> This dress, this bag!!!!!  So glamorous dear


Kindest thanks my darling friends!! Was feeling guilty for not appreciating that Glamlock so wanted to post her!


----------



## fayden

My birthday was last week and treated myself to this quirky little bag that brings me so  much happiness! I love old Bals to death but this one just makes me smile. It's been cold and rainy and this perks me right up.


----------



## Iamminda

fayden said:


> My birthday was last week and treated myself to this quirky little bag that brings me so  much happiness! I love old Bals to death but this one just makes me smile. It's been cold and rainy and this perks me right up.
> 
> View attachment 3965944
> View attachment 3965945



Super cute — you and your birthday  bag.  I especially like the strap.


----------



## alla.miss

fayden said:


> My birthday was last week and treated myself to this quirky little bag that brings me so  much happiness! I love old Bals to death but this one just makes me smile. It's been cold and rainy and this perks me right up.
> 
> View attachment 3965944
> View attachment 3965945



This such a fun bag (in a good sense!) enjoy it!


----------



## ksuromax

BV hobo


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo


Super duper gorgeous!!! You, bag & scarf!


----------



## Kendie26

fayden said:


> My birthday was last week and treated myself to this quirky little bag that brings me so  much happiness! I love old Bals to death but this one just makes me smile. It's been cold and rainy and this perks me right up.
> 
> View attachment 3965944
> View attachment 3965945


Happy belated Birthday fayden!! Congrats on that adorable bag & we all need bags like that ...those that bring so much joy & happiness!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Super duper gorgeous!!! You, bag & scarf!


thanks, Love!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo


Your beautiful scarf and hobo really pop against your black outfit — so pretty.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Your beautiful scarf and hobo really pop against your black outfit — so pretty.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo


Wow!! This scarf is so vibrant and rich!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Wow!! This scarf is so vibrant and rich!


thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

Two bag day today.  M/L lambskin CF by day and fuchsia camellia WOC taking over for Taco Tuesday.  Also debuting my new black/gold sandals that I picked up at Nordstrom last week.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Two bag day today.  M/L lambskin CF by day and fuchsia camellia WOC taking over for Taco Tuesday.  Also debuting my new black/gold sandals that I picked up at Nordstrom last week.



Yeah — double eye candy today. What a beautiful outfit DM.  We have not seen this pretty camellia WOC in a long time (at least I can’t remember any recent sighting).  And your CF is just the most perfect iconic CC bag.  And finally, your sandals are so darn cute!!!   Hope you had a great Taco dinner (sadly I haven’t had a decent taco in a long time, just Taco Bell a couple of months back ).


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Yeah — double eye candy today. What a beautiful outfit DM.  We have not seen this pretty camellia WOC in a long time (at least I can’t remember any recent sighting).  And your CF is just the most perfect iconic CC bag.  And finally, your sandals are so darn cute!!!   Hope you had a great Taco dinner (sadly I haven’t had a decent taco in a long time, just Taco Bell a couple of months back ).


Thanks, my friend. Sorry that you don't have any good taco's in your area.  That is a bummer.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Two bag day today.  M/L lambskin CF by day and fuchsia camellia WOC taking over for Taco Tuesday.  Also debuting my new black/gold sandals that I picked up at Nordstrom last week.


great look!!  love your skirt and shirt! and WOC looks so 'at home' against this shirt


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> great look!!  love your skirt and shirt! and WOC looks so 'at home' against this shirt


Thanks, k.


----------



## ksuromax

same BV, different scarf
Happy Valentine's everyone!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> same BV, different scarf
> Happy Valentine's everyone!!


Another gorgeous scarf to compliment your beautiful red bag. Happy Valentine's Day to you.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> same BV, different scarf
> Happy Valentine's everyone!!


Pretty look!   Have a Happy Valentine’s Day (with your big Valentine and little Valentines )


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Pretty look!   Have a Happy Valentine’s Day (with your big Valentine and little Valentines )


thank you, Sweetie!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Another gorgeous scarf to compliment your beautiful red bag. Happy Valentine's Day to you.


thank you!!


----------



## ksuromax

Valentine's dinner


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Valentine's dinner


Your knot is def my fave BV of yours!! Happy Valentines’ girlfriend!


----------



## Kendie26

A small “to me, from me” for Valentines!! Lame, I know


----------



## Kendie26

@muchstuff ....thinking of you & if you received your first “C” bag...I thought it was due to you this week(?) Dying to see it & to know if you are pleased. Sorry if I missed it somewhere.


----------



## MAGJES

Kendie26 said:


> A small “to me, from me” for Valentines!! Lame, I know


This is beautiful!


----------



## Kendie26

MAGJES said:


> This is beautiful!


Thanks so much dear MAGJES!! My brooch obsession will hopefully come to an end soon!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> A small “to me, from me” for Valentines!! Lame, I know



Simply elegant — perfect for your elegant wardrobe.  What a great present — I am often the do it myself kind of person when it comes to gifts from DH (I buy it and then tell him i already bought it, like my engagement ring)


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Simply elegant — perfect for your elegant wardrobe.  What a great present — I am often the do it myself kind of person when it comes to gifts from DH (I buy it and then tell him i already bought it, like my engagement ring)


 go you!!


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> @muchstuff ....thinking of you & if you received your first “C” bag...I thought it was due to you this week(?) Dying to see it & to know if you are pleased. Sorry if I missed it somewhere.


Ah no you didn't miss it, I'm just giving it some much-needed attention. Someone didn't take very good care of the poor dear. We're starting to bond...pics to come soon!


----------



## muchstuff

Here you go @Iamminda ...she has some moderate wear and has slumped into her own personal shape but I like her. I do kinda wish I'd held out for the cabat style as she's not quite a large as I expected (measurements have a way of deceiving me I find). As a Chanel newbie I really have no idea what the various leathers are like. Definitely sturdier than I expected, I do feel like she won't need to be babied which is a good thing. Highly doubtful this will be my last but I need some advice on leather choice and what Chanel shopper/cabat styles don't have chain straps, not a fan!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Here you go @Iamminda ...she has some moderate wear and has slumped into her own personal shape but I like her. I do kinda wish I'd held out for the cabat style as she's not quite a large as I expected (measurements have a way of deceiving me I find). As a Chanel newbie I really have no idea what the various leathers are like. Definitely sturdier than I expected, I do feel like she won't need to be babied which is a good thing. Highly doubtful this will be my last but I need some advice on leather choice and what Chanel shopper/cabat styles don't have chain straps, not a fan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3968564
> View attachment 3968565



I like this bag a lot — think it suits you (from what I know of your style).  Is this glazed calfskin?  I briefly considered the flap version of this on the road hobo.   Are you more interested in the bigger tote version that ksuromax has?  I know it is not easy to find one without the chain straps.  Here are two other hobo/shoulder bags I briefly considered as well (both without chains).


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3968605
> View attachment 3968606
> 
> 
> I like this bag a lot — think it suits you (from what I know of your style).  Is this glazed calfskin?  I briefly considered the flap version of this on the road hobo.   Are you more interested in the bigger tote version that ksuromax has?  I know it is not easy to find one without the chain straps.  Here are two other hobo/shoulder bags I briefly considered as well (both without chains).


Yes, it's glazed calfskin. Ksuro's comes in two sizes, she has the larger one, I'd be happy with the smaller I think. I do like the top one you posted, but I think my next will be more of a shopper with long enough straps that I can shoulder it. (Look at that, "my next", I haven't even paid for this one yet ).


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Here you go @Iamminda ...she has some moderate wear and has slumped into her own personal shape but I like her. I do kinda wish I'd held out for the cabat style as she's not quite a large as I expected (measurements have a way of deceiving me I find). As a Chanel newbie I really have no idea what the various leathers are like. Definitely sturdier than I expected, I do feel like she won't need to be babied which is a good thing. Highly doubtful this will be my last but I need some advice on leather choice and what Chanel shopper/cabat styles don't have chain straps, not a fan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3968564
> View attachment 3968565


looks like a perfect hobo to me!  lovely score, Much! congrats!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> looks like a perfect hobo to me!  lovely score, Much! congrats!



Thanks! Haven't test-driven her yet...


----------



## ksuromax

BV Cabat


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> Here you go @Iamminda ...she has some moderate wear and has slumped into her own personal shape but I like her. I do kinda wish I'd held out for the cabat style as she's not quite a large as I expected (measurements have a way of deceiving me I find). As a Chanel newbie I really have no idea what the various leathers are like. Definitely sturdier than I expected, I do feel like she won't need to be babied which is a good thing. Highly doubtful this will be my last but I need some advice on leather choice and what Chanel shopper/cabat styles don't have chain straps, not a fan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3968564
> View attachment 3968565



I know squat about Chanel. but this one looks beautiful.  Congrats!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Here you go @Iamminda ...she has some moderate wear and has slumped into her own personal shape but I like her. I do kinda wish I'd held out for the cabat style as she's not quite a large as I expected (measurements have a way of deceiving me I find). As a Chanel newbie I really have no idea what the various leathers are like. Definitely sturdier than I expected, I do feel like she won't need to be babied which is a good thing. Highly doubtful this will be my last but I need some advice on leather choice and what Chanel shopper/cabat styles don't have chain straps, not a fan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3968564
> View attachment 3968565


Looks great & since this is your style (ie- Bal slouch) I hope you will use her lots & lots! Congrats Muchstuff!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> Here you go @Iamminda ...she has some moderate wear and has slumped into her own personal shape but I like her. I do kinda wish I'd held out for the cabat style as she's not quite a large as I expected (measurements have a way of deceiving me I find). As a Chanel newbie I really have no idea what the various leathers are like. Definitely sturdier than I expected, I do feel like she won't need to be babied which is a good thing. Highly doubtful this will be my last but I need some advice on leather choice and what Chanel shopper/cabat styles don't have chain straps, not a fan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3968564
> View attachment 3968565


Congratulations, dear muchstuff! The leather looks fantastic and I find it so funny and recognisable that you're already on to your next one


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> BV Cabat


This and your Cabat in silver and your black clutch are my favorite ksuromax BV:as


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> This and your Cabat in silver and your black clutch are my favorite ksuromax BV:as


wait till Sat, there will be one more to add to this list...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> wait till Sat, there will be one more to add to this list...


I'm not really surprised  But it's very exciting to see what this new addition will be


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> A small “to me, from me” for Valentines!! Lame, I know


That is so pretty and classic.   I love it and I don't think it is lame at all to buy yourself a gift.


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> I know squat about Chanel. but this one looks beautiful.  Congrats!


Thanks, I know double-squat


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Congratulations, dear muchstuff! The leather looks fantastic and I find it so funny and recognisable that you're already on to your next one





Kendie26 said:


> Looks great & since this is your style (ie- Bal slouch) I hope you will use her lots & lots! Congrats Muchstuff!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Cabat


Continuing with another lovely BV this week — pretty look K


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Continuing with another lovely BV this week — pretty look K


thank you, Dear!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> A small “to me, from me” for Valentines!! Lame, I know


very cute gift, having good, exquisite taste cannot be lame!!  we need your treasures group shot! 
thank you for your kind complimets on my BV Knot!


----------



## ksuromax

my trusty buddy


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> That is so pretty and classic.   I love it and I don't think it is lame at all to buy yourself a gift.





ksuromax said:


> very cute gift, having good, exquisite taste cannot be lame!!  we need your treasures group shot!
> thank you for your kind complimets on my BV Knot!


Thank you both my sweet lovebugs!! Appreciate your sentiments, as always!
@ksuromax....love your magnificent “trusty buddy” today (red BV cabat)& excited to see what your new item is that’s coming!! Hmmm?....since you asked, here is my “treasures group shot” as i took it for the chanel forum when i got the latest brooch. I actually enjoy just looking at them as much as I do wearing them!! Maybe DM feels same?


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> my trusty buddy


Big fan of this bag....even bigger fan of YOU & I always like to “study” your arm candy stacks!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you both my sweet lovebugs!! Appreciate your sentiments, as always!
> @ksuromax....love your magnificent “trusty buddy” today (red BV cabat)& excited to see what your new item is that’s coming!! Hmmm?....since you asked, here is my “treasures group shot” as i took it for the chanel forum when i got the latest brooch. I actually enjoy just looking at them as much as I do wearing them!! Maybe DM feels same?


drop-dead droolworthy!!!  what a collection!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> drop-dead droolworthy!!!  what a collection!!!


Thanks so much darling K!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> my trusty buddy


Your buddy looks even prettier (if that is possible) in this picture.  This color is truly special.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you both my sweet lovebugs!! Appreciate your sentiments, as always!
> @ksuromax....love your magnificent “trusty buddy” today (red BV cabat)& excited to see what your new item is that’s coming!! Hmmm?....since you asked, here is my “treasures group shot” as i took it for the chanel forum when i got the latest brooch. I actually enjoy just looking at them as much as I do wearing them!! Maybe DM feels same?



Gorgeous collection K — love them all on you.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> my trusty buddy



What a beautiful colour this one is!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you both my sweet lovebugs!! Appreciate your sentiments, as always!
> @ksuromax....love your magnificent “trusty buddy” today (red BV cabat)& excited to see what your new item is that’s coming!! Hmmm?....since you asked, here is my “treasures group shot” as i took it for the chanel forum when i got the latest brooch. I actually enjoy just looking at them as much as I do wearing them!! Maybe DM feels same?



Wow, what an amazing jaw-dropping collection, just beautiful!


----------



## Kendie26

jeanstohandbags said:


> Wow, what an amazing jaw-dropping collection, just beautiful!





Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous collection K — love them all on you.


You are both so sweet...many thanks!


----------



## MAGJES

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you both my sweet lovebugs!! Appreciate your sentiments, as always!
> @ksuromax....love your magnificent “trusty buddy” today (red BV cabat)& excited to see what your new item is that’s coming!! Hmmm?....since you asked, here is my “treasures group shot” as i took it for the chanel forum when i got the latest brooch. I actually enjoy just looking at them as much as I do wearing them!! Maybe DM feels same?


That is my kind of treasure drawer!  Love each one!!


----------



## Kendie26

MAGJES said:


> That is my kind of treasure drawer!  Love each one!!


Ha, you are too cute & sweet...thank you MAGJES!!


----------



## ksuromax

here she is! my third BV Cabat! Crispy new!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> here she is! my third BV Cabat! Crispy new!



What a pretty bag (I know as much about BV as I do Chanel) but I love the woven leather of BV & the studs(?) give a great edge to it!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> What a pretty bag (I know as much about BV as I do Chanel) but I love the woven leather of BV & the studs(?) give a great edge to it!


thank you, these are not studs but knots, leather straps are knotted randomly to add extra charm to the bag


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> thank you, these are not studs but knots, leather straps are knotted randomly to add extra charm to the bag


Congratulations to a third Cabat! Am I wrong or weren't you on a ban break?!  Never mind, of course you had to have a black one!


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Congratulations to a third Cabat! Am I wrong or weren't you on a ban break?!  Never mind, of course you had to have a black one!


Ban for all the rest, now till end of 2018
this was planned, i was just waiting for the right one


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> here she is! my third BV Cabat! Crispy new!


Congrats on this beautiful Cabat.  I love the knots (I was going to say studs too, lol).  This is just the perfect addition to your collection.  Looking forward to more pics when you use it.


----------



## ksuromax

what is Mum doing when kids are at school?? Playing with her toys!!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> what is Mum doing when kids are at school?? Playing with her toys!!!


Like any good mom!  Love your mod pics


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> thank you, these are not studs but knots, leather straps are knotted randomly to add extra charm to the bag



Yes, definitely knots & not studs, they do add lots of extra charm, such a lovely bag & love the mod shots too!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> what is Mum doing when kids are at school?? Playing with her toys!!!


Biggest Congrats K! The way they did those knots is just super cool  Like @jeanstohandbags and @Iamminda I also thought they were studs until you set us straight w/ closeups!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Biggest Congrats K! The way they did those knots is just super cool  Like @jeanstohandbags and @Iamminda I also thought they were studs until you set us straight w/ closeups!


Thank you, Dearest K!!  
It would be too heavy with THAT many studs  
but as it's nappa, and they are knots, the bag is feather light


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Thank you, Dearest K!!
> It would be too heavy with THAT many studs
> but as it's nappa, and they are knots, the bag is feather light


Yes lighter & “safer” so they don’t hurt anybody! HahaEnjoy your newest beauty.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Yes lighter & “safer” so they don’t hurt anybody! HahaEnjoy your newest beauty.


 indeed! thank you, Sweetie!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> what is Mum doing when kids are at school?? Playing with her toys!!!


Looking so stylish in your play clothes.  Seriously, I like this glammed up sporty look.  And your new Cabat is just gorgeous.


----------



## ksuromax

Miss Naughty in her maiden voyage! 
Oops, this tough English spelling! should read Knotty


----------



## MAGJES

ksuromax said:


> thank you, these are not studs but knots, leather straps are knotted randomly to add extra charm to the bag


What a unique bag!  The knots give this so much personality,


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Miss Naughty in her maiden voyage!
> Oops, this tough English spelling! should read Knotty


  hahaha I like Miss Naughty name better!!
Total gorgeousness & your scarf is heavenly my Love!


----------



## Kendie26

Yesterday/last night....I often think this is my most favorite current bag for its versatility w/ all outfits/occasions.


----------



## ksuromax

MAGJES said:


> What a unique bag!  The knots give this so much personality,





Kendie26 said:


> hahaha I like Miss Naughty name better!!
> Total gorgeousness & your scarf is heavenly my Love!


Thank you Lovelies!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday/last night....I often think this is my most favorite current bag for its versatility w/ all outfits/occasions.


it's such a classic bag, i think it will look great even if you wear Eve's dress


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Miss Naughty in her maiden voyage!
> Oops, this tough English spelling! should read Knotty



Gorgeous debut — looks beautiful on you.  I like Miss Naughty a lot


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous debut — looks beautiful on you.  I like Miss Naughty a lot


thank you, Darlin'


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday/last night....I often think this is my most favorite current bag for its versatility w/ all outfits/occasions.



This one is heavenly.  Reissue perfection!!!  Stay warm dear.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Miss Naughty in her maiden voyage!
> Oops, this tough English spelling! should read Knotty


This is such a pretty look on you, k and your new tote is so luxurious yet practical.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday/last night....I often think this is my most favorite current bag for its versatility w/ all outfits/occasions.


What a dreamy Reissue, Kendie.  Do you use any leather conditioner on yours? I ask because I adore my 225, but it feels a little dry compared to my other Chanel's, so I have been rubbing a little Cadillac conditioner into the leather.


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> it's such a classic bag, i think it will look great even if you wear Eve's dress





Iamminda said:


> This one is heavenly.  Reissue perfection!!!  Stay warm dear.





Dextersmom said:


> What a dreamy Reissue, Kendie.  Do you use any leather conditioner on yours? I ask because I adore my 225, but it feels a little dry compared to my other Chanel's, so I have been rubbing a little Cadillac conditioner into the leather.


Triple thanks dear friends!! 
@Dextersmom No, I have not put anything on any of my bags (yet) I should probably pay more attention as to whether they feel dry...thanks for asking as I will now feel them when I pull them out!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> what is Mum doing when kids are at school?? Playing with her toys!!!



Congrats on the cabat!!!!! This style of cabat is definitely my favorite.... [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Congrats on the cabat!!!!! This style of cabat is definitely my favorite.... [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


thank you!!


----------



## ksuromax

Miss Naughty is getting more colour support today


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Miss Naughty is getting more colour support today



Lovely K.  Miss Naughty looks fantastic against the gorgeous pink you are wearing.  I love pink and black.  Please don’t change out of this bag yet


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Lovely K.  Miss Naughty looks fantastic against the gorgeous pink you are wearing.  I love pink and black.  Please don’t change out of this bag yet


Thanks, Love!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Miss Naughty is getting more colour support today


Very glad to see you calling her “Miss Naughty!!” 
Looking gorgeous as ever ....that pink dress is so so so pretty! (& shoes)


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Miss Naughty is getting more colour support today


Beautiful!!!


----------



## ksuromax

study in black today
sandals, scarf and Cabat, all BV


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> study in black today
> sandals, scarf and Cabat, all BV


So pretty


----------



## StefaniJoy

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday/last night....I often think this is my most favorite current bag for its versatility w/ all outfits/occasions.



OMG that is BEYOND! I am in the process of hunting down the perfect reissue for myself. May I ask....is this the 226 or 227?


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry Lily and Prada pumps, my trusty partners in crime on the wine tasting night


----------



## Kendie26

StefaniJoy said:


> OMG that is BEYOND! I am in the process of hunting down the perfect reissue for myself. May I ask....is this the 226 or 227?


Hi & thanks so much StefaniJoy...mine is 226 size. Best of luck finding your special reissue!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Lily and Prada pumps, my trusty partners in crime on the wine tasting night


Lovely....great choice in colors for sipping wine (especially red wines!) Have a blast!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Lily and Prada pumps, my trusty partners in crime on the wine tasting night


I love this look as well — lovely burgundy/wine  color looks great on you.  Hope you had a great time.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Lovely....great choice in colors for sipping wine (especially red wines!) Have a blast!





Iamminda said:


> I love this look as well — lovely burgundy/wine  color looks great on you.  Hope you had a great time.


Thank you, Lovelies!!!   
we had a great time!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Lily and Prada pumps, my trusty partners in crime on the wine tasting night


You look very pretty and I hope you had a lovely time.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> You look very pretty and I hope you had a lovely time.


thank you, Hon, it was lovely, indeed, fine food and great company, what else could i ask for?


----------



## ksuromax

she's so addictive!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> she's so addictive!


Oh yes, I believe that’s my fave shawl of yours as well


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> she's so addictive!



She definitely is a beauty, and yes that shawl is gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

thank you, girls! @Kendie26  and @jeanstohandbags
another one (3 actually) is in transit, this white is lovely, but a bit too big for this hot weather, i ordered one a tad smaller, which should be a perfect size, and can't wait to get it!! 
grrr.... forgot to 'quote'


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> she's so addictive!


Your bag (and your mod shots ) is so addictive and gorgeous.  Your shawl is so pretty — it really caught my attention right away.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> she's so addictive!


Another pretty and feminine look, my friend.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Your bag (and your mod shots ) is so addictive and gorgeous.  Your shawl is so pretty — it really caught my attention right away.





Dextersmom said:


> Another pretty and feminine look, my friend.


thank you, Dearest friends!


----------



## ksuromax

i am addicted, officially and irreversibly 
yesterday and today looks


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> i am addicted, officially and irreversibly
> yesterday and today looks



We are addicted too to your lovely mod shots of this bag.  I love how you always have just the right top/outfit to go with each scarf — always a beautiful pairing.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> We are addicted too to your lovely mod shots of this bag.  I love how you always have just the right top/outfit to go with each scarf — always a beautiful pairing.


thank you!


----------



## LouLie

Got my first Rebecca Minkoff bag over the weekend. 
I saw the yummy leather on this "Medium Unlined Tote with Whipstitch" and couldn't resist. I'm in thick, soft, buttery leather heaven and can't stop petting it.
Needless to say, I don't this will be my last Rebecca Minkoff purchase.


----------



## LouLie

ksuromax said:


> i am addicted, officially and irreversibly
> yesterday and today looks


Literally drooling over your beautiful Cabat...


----------



## ksuromax

LouLie said:


> Got my first Rebecca Minkoff bag over the weekend.
> I saw the yummy leather on this "Medium Unlined Tote with Whipstitch" and couldn't resist. I'm in thick, soft, buttery leather heaven and can't stop petting it.
> Needless to say, I don't this will be my last Rebecca Minkoff purchase.
> View attachment 3981942


oh, my... 
was it you posting this beauty some time ago in the other thread?? or you have a twin?? 
Returning back the compliment, i was drooling at these grains then, and so I am now....


----------



## LouLie

ksuromax said:


> oh, my...
> was it you posting this beauty some time ago in the other thread?? or you have a twin??
> Returning back the compliment, i was drooling at these grains then, and so I am now....


Thanks. I must have a bag twin here as this was my first time posting a Rebecca Minkoff bag. I will likely be posting again soon though, as I have my eye on this little guy... which has the same sumptuous leather but is smaller and has a crossbody strap.  This could get dangerous...


----------



## ksuromax

LouLie said:


> Thanks. I must have a bag twin here as this was my first time posting a Rebecca Minkoff bag. I will likely be posting again soon though, as I have my eye on this little guy... which has the same sumptuous leather but is smaller and has a crossbody strap.  This could get dangerous...
> View attachment 3982058


Slippery slope ahead!!


----------



## LouLie

ksuromax said:


> Slippery slope ahead!!


Indeed!


----------



## Kendie26

Couldn’t resist these 2 chanel cardholders (only cause I had extra award points & I’m finished buying bags for a long time) This quenches my craving


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> i am addicted, officially and irreversibly
> yesterday and today looks


Color Queen!


----------



## Kendie26

LouLie said:


> Got my first Rebecca Minkoff bag over the weekend.
> I saw the yummy leather on this "Medium Unlined Tote with Whipstitch" and couldn't resist. I'm in thick, soft, buttery leather heaven and can't stop petting it.
> Needless to say, I don't this will be my last Rebecca Minkoff purchase.
> View attachment 3981942


Oh my faves of RM are the bags w/ whipstitch! GREAT choice!! Enjoy


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Couldn’t resist these 2 chanel cardholders (only cause I had extra award points & I’m finished buying bags for a long time) This quenches my craving


Oh là là! Pink and black Chanel pretties  Irrésistibles!


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Oh là là! Pink and black Chanel pretties  Irrésistibles!


Kind Thanks sweetest SGCW!! I did try hard to resist


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Couldn’t resist these 2 chanel cardholders (only cause I had extra award points & I’m finished buying bags for a long time) This quenches my craving


So pretty.  I especially love this perfect shade of pink (like V said elsewhere, waiting for your matching bags to arrive ).  I was wondering how do you find the  M-turnlock on your cardholder — are you more careful with the placement of it in your bag to protect it?  Not sure why that is my first thought with SLGs with turnlocks


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Kendie26 said:


> Couldn’t resist these 2 chanel cardholders (only cause I had extra award points & I’m finished buying bags for a long time) This quenches my craving



Both of these are so freakin' adorable!!!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LouLie said:


> Got my first Rebecca Minkoff bag over the weekend.
> I saw the yummy leather on this "Medium Unlined Tote with Whipstitch" and couldn't resist. I'm in thick, soft, buttery leather heaven and can't stop petting it.
> Needless to say, I don't this will be my last Rebecca Minkoff purchase.
> View attachment 3981942



That leather does look really fabulous, love the Bal bobble too (I thinks that's what it's called??) 
Are they both black or very dark green?


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Couldn’t resist these 2 chanel cardholders (only cause I had extra award points & I’m finished buying bags for a long time) This quenches my craving


oh, dear! i guess i know why you got 2... totally impossible to choose between them!  very cute score!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> So pretty.  I especially love this perfect shade of pink (like V said elsewhere, waiting for your matching bags to arrive ).  I was wondering how do you find the  M-turnlock on your cardholder — are you more careful with the placement of it in your bag to protect it?  Not sure why that is my first thought with SLGs with turnlocks





jeanstohandbags said:


> Both of these are so freakin' adorable!!!!





ksuromax said:


> oh, dear! i guess i know why you got 2... totally impossible to choose between them!  very cute score!


Thank you darling Bal gals! Smart question iamminda as I had thought the same darn thing before buying this style (reissue cardholder w/ M-lock) I’ll let you know down the road as i just got the same charcoal style recently & only used it once so far. Hopefully they won’t mark any bag; it’s such a small lock that  I don’t think it will be awful if it does make any small indentation (but i could be wrong)


----------



## ksuromax

BV Loop, yesterday and today


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> BV Loop, yesterday and today



Beautiful bag....& such a fabulous colour matching in perfectly with your hair, scarf & bracelet!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Beautiful bag....& such a fabulous colour matching in perfectly with your hair, scarf & bracelet!


Thank you dearly!


----------



## ksuromax

'Sunshine' Pillow is heading to the pub for a drink!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> 'Sunshine' Pillow is heading to the pub for a drink!





ksuromax said:


> BV Loop, yesterday and today


Gorgeous as always!!


----------



## LouLie

jeanstohandbags said:


> That leather does look really fabulous, love the Bal bobble too (I thinks that's what it's called??)
> Are they both black or very dark green?


Thank you.  

I noticed the lighting made them appear dark green as well, but they're both black.

Yep, you're right... It's a little Bal Bobble buddy.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous as always!!


----------



## LouLie

Kendie26 said:


> Oh my faves of RM are the bags w/ whipstitch! GREAT choice!! Enjoy


Thank you, Kendie. This definitely won't be my last RM unlined whipstitch!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> 'Sunshine' Pillow is heading to the pub for a drink!


Snap! This is awesome!!! I remember when you got this special bag/Pillow...adore her...all these fab blues.
Behave yourself at the pub!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Snap! This is awesome!!! I remember when you got this special bag/Pillow...adore her...all these fab blues.
> Behave yourself at the pub!


I always do


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> I always do


REALLY?!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> REALLY?!!


Yes 
by the time i finish my second beer concentration of the cigarette smoke in the pub gets unbearable for me and i just leave


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Loop, yesterday and today



Beautiful—I am constantly amazed and impressed by how well you coordinate everything.


----------



## MAGJES

Hermes Garden Party in a beautiful red.  I’m all about RED!  
WInston (asleep in the chair) is not impressed.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> 'Sunshine' Pillow is heading to the pub for a drink!


This one is so unique and pretty.  Hope you had a good time.


----------



## Iamminda

MAGJES said:


> Hermes Garden Party in a beautiful red.  I’m all about RED!
> WInston (asleep in the chair) is not impressed.



Very pretty.  So is the Blue one.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This one is so unique and pretty.  Hope you had a good time.


thank you, my Dear!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful—I am constantly amazed and impressed by how well you coordinate everything.


you're too kind!


----------



## ksuromax

MAGJES said:


> Hermes Garden Party in a beautiful red.  I’m all about RED!
> WInston (asleep in the chair) is not impressed.


that's a dreamy red!!! and blue is gorgeous, too!


----------



## Kendie26

MAGJES said:


> Hermes Garden Party in a beautiful red.  I’m all about RED!
> WInston (asleep in the chair) is not impressed.


Big Congrats MAGJES....that IS a perfect red indeed &your blue one too!!


----------



## Phiomega

Longchamp is my other consistent love because of their rainbow of colors.... got this last week and really love how fresh the color feels...


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> Longchamp is my other consistent love because of their rainbow of colors.... got this last week and really love how fresh the color feels...
> View attachment 3986320



This is such a pretty color — I really like LC leather bags. Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## boeyshona

I got myself a preloved Miumiu from a friend and the colour is to die for!!!! ❤️❤️❤️

She maintained it so well after 9 years!


----------



## ksuromax

boeyshona said:


> I got myself a preloved Miumiu from a friend and the colour is to die for!!!! ❤️❤️❤️
> 
> She maintained it so well after 9 years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3986928
> View attachment 3986929


gorgeous colour!!


----------



## chowlover2

boeyshona said:


> I got myself a preloved Miumiu from a friend and the colour is to die for!!!! ❤️❤️❤️
> 
> She maintained it so well after 9 years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3986928
> View attachment 3986929


She looks brand new and the leather looks yummy!


----------



## Dextersmom

Happy Saturday, Bal buddies.  I am heading out with my lambskin square red mini paired with my new kimono (Cecilia Prado) from Anthropologie.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Saturday, Bal buddies.  I am heading out with my lambskin square red mini paired with my new kimono (Cecilia Prado) from Anthropologie.


Happy Saturday DM.  Another gorgeous look — love your new kimono (you have the prettiest kimonos), it looks great with your mini and flats.  Enjoy your weekend


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Saturday, Bal buddies.  I am heading out with my lambskin square red mini paired with my new kimono (Cecilia Prado) from Anthropologie.


Lovely cheerful look!


----------



## boeyshona

chowlover2 said:


> She looks brand new and the leather looks yummy!



Yes she barely used it!!!


----------



## boeyshona

ksuromax said:


> gorgeous colour!!



It definitely is ☺️☺️


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Lovely cheerful look!


Thank you, k. 


Iamminda said:


> Happy Saturday DM.  Another gorgeous look — love your new kimono (you have the prettiest kimonos), it looks great with your mini and flats.  Enjoy your weekend


Thank you, IM and right back at you, my friend.


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> Longchamp is my other consistent love because of their rainbow of colors.... got this last week and really love how fresh the color feels...
> View attachment 3986320


OMG sooooooo “fresh” & beautiful!! Love this dear Phiomega!!! Congrats


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Saturday, Bal buddies.  I am heading out with my lambskin square red mini paired with my new kimono (Cecilia Prado) from Anthropologie.


You look INCREDIBLE...but that’s nothing new


----------



## Kendie26

boeyshona said:


> I got myself a preloved Miumiu from a friend and the colour is to die for!!!! ❤️❤️❤️
> 
> She maintained it so well after 9 years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3986928
> View attachment 3986929


What a gorgeous color & that leather is so lush!! Congrats!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> You look INCREDIBLE...but that’s nothing new


Thank you, my friend and Happy Sunday.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Cheating on Bal today with logomania [emoji16][emoji6] 
Bowels are out and the tote is still full lol


----------



## Iamminda

rx4dsoul said:


> Cheating on Bal today with logomania [emoji16][emoji6]
> Bowels are out and the tote is still full lol
> View attachment 3989113
> View attachment 3989114



I like this G print (think I saw a preloved hobo in this print recently — am interestied).  Twins on the MP and cles.  It’s great to see you back posting your beautiful bags


----------



## rx4dsoul

Thank you Iamminda! [emoji11] good luck on your purchase!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Saturday, Bal buddies.  I am heading out with my lambskin square red mini paired with my new kimono (Cecilia Prado) from Anthropologie.



Beautiful Chanel, and OMG look at all the colours in that beautiful kimono, it could match perfectly with so many different clothes & accessories!


----------



## Dextersmom

jeanstohandbags said:


> Beautiful Chanel, and OMG look at all the colours in that beautiful kimono, it could match perfectly with so many different clothes & accessories!


Thank you so much.


----------



## LouLie

So.... I got the Rebecca Minkoff Unlined Mini Tote with Whipstitch in almond and I love, love, love it!  It's the little sister of the big buttery black RM tote I posted here a week or so ago and has the same delicious leather. Not to mention how easy it was on my pocket book... $114 on Amazon!  It's smaller than my usual work day bags, but the size seems to be working for me. Heck, at that price I don't mind investing in a compact wallet to use when I'm carrying it.
I just adore it with this RM almond fringe charm that I already had. 
Hope you're all having a fantastic week! Mine is a little crazy cuz 3 of my 4 children have consecutive birthdays this week on the 8th, 9th & 10th. Still not sure how I managed that.  We pretty much just recover from Christmas in December then turn around and have another one in March. Good times.
Anywhoo... happy hump day!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

LouLie said:


> So.... I got the Rebecca Minkoff Unlined Mini Tote with Whipstitch in almond and I love, love, love it!  It's the little sister of the big buttery black RM tote I posted here a week or so ago and has the same delicious leather. Not to mention how easy it was on my pocket book... $114 on Amazon!  It's smaller than my usual work day bags, but the size seems to be working for me. Heck, at that price I don't mind investing in a compact wallet to use when I'm carrying it.
> I just adore it with this RM almond fringe charm that I already had.
> Hope you're all having a fantastic week! Mine is a little crazy cuz 3 of my 4 children have consecutive birthdays this week on the 8th, 9th & 10th. Still not sure how I managed that.  We pretty much just recover from Christmas in December then turn around and have another one in March. Good times.
> Anywhoo... happy hump day!
> View attachment 3992472
> 
> View attachment 3992476


Almond is a beautiful colour, and yes, I hear you on the birthday craziness, we have a similar situation


----------



## LouLie

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Almond is a beautiful colour, and yes, I hear you on the birthday craziness, we have a similar situation


 Glad to know I'm not the only one!


----------



## ksuromax

LouLie said:


> Glad to know I'm not the only one!





LouLie said:


> So.... I got the Rebecca Minkoff Unlined Mini Tote with Whipstitch in almond and I love, love, love it!  It's the little sister of the big buttery black RM tote I posted here a week or so ago and has the same delicious leather. Not to mention how easy it was on my pocket book... $114 on Amazon!  It's smaller than my usual work day bags, but the size seems to be working for me. Heck, at that price I don't mind investing in a compact wallet to use when I'm carrying it.
> I just adore it with this RM almond fringe charm that I already had.
> Hope you're all having a fantastic week! Mine is a little crazy cuz 3 of my 4 children have consecutive birthdays this week on the 8th, 9th & 10th. Still not sure how I managed that.  We pretty much just recover from Christmas in December then turn around and have another one in March. Good times.
> Anywhoo... happy hump day!
> View attachment 3992472
> 
> View attachment 3992476


count back 9 months and see what is SO special around 5-10th of June??? 
i am kinda related, too, born on my Mum's BDay, yes, i am a special gift  
Gosh, these grains...


----------



## LouLie

ksuromax said:


> count back 9 months and see what is SO special around 5-10th of June???
> i am kinda related, too, born on my Mum's BDay, yes, i am a special gift
> Gosh, these grains...


I guess the sun is an aphrodisiac for me!


----------



## ksuromax

LouLie said:


> I guess the sun is an aphrodisiac for me!


school vacs wild celebration?  
our DS is my bday celebration, and our DD is my DH bday celebration, we are 19 days apart, and our kids are 17 days apart... so, yes, i am the same


----------



## MAGJES

LouLie said:


> So.... I got the Rebecca Minkoff Unlined Mini Tote with Whipstitch in almond and I love, love, love it!  It's the little sister of the big buttery black RM tote I posted here a week or so ago and has the same delicious leather. Not to mention how easy it was on my pocket book... $114 on Amazon!  It's smaller than my usual work day bags, but the size seems to be working for me. Heck, at that price I don't mind investing in a compact wallet to use when I'm carrying it.
> I just adore it with this RM almond fringe charm that I already had.
> Hope you're all having a fantastic week! Mine is a little crazy cuz 3 of my 4 children have consecutive birthdays this week on the 8th, 9th & 10th. Still not sure how I managed that.  We pretty much just recover from Christmas in December then turn around and have another one in March. Good times.
> Anywhoo... happy hump day!
> View attachment 3992472
> 
> View attachment 3992476


Super cute!!


----------



## MAGJES

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Saturday, Bal buddies.  I am heading out with my lambskin square red mini paired with my new kimono (Cecilia Prado) from Anthropologie.


Nothing better than a little mini RED Chanel!!  You look great!


----------



## taho

boeyshona said:


> I got myself a preloved Miumiu from a friend and the colour is to die for!!!! ❤️❤️❤️
> 
> She maintained it so well after 9 years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3986928
> View attachment 3986929



Wow, I love the rich color!!!


----------



## LouLie

ksuromax said:


> school vacs wild celebration?
> our DS is my bday celebration, and our DD is my DH bday celebration, we are 19 days apart, and our kids are 17 days apart... so, yes, i am the same


Sounds like you guys know how to celebrate!


----------



## Dextersmom

MAGJES said:


> Nothing better than a little mini RED Chanel!!  You look great!


Thank you.


----------



## taho

Wanted a brighter look for Spring, and to hold more stuff. LV Iena MM in Damier Azur.


----------



## Iamminda

taho said:


> Wanted a brighter look for Spring, and to hold more stuff. LV Iena MM in Damier Azur.
> View attachment 3993181


I love the Iena especially in DA with the RB lining.  I have the same one in the PM size — a favorite of mine.


----------



## taho

Iamminda said:


> I love the Iena especially in DA with the RB lining.  I have the same one in the PM size — a favorite of mine.


I am so in love with it! I think I'll be using it every day for a few months,  which is something I rarely do,  I usually rotate every 2 weeks. I find the front pocket super useful for easy access to my phone.


----------



## ksuromax

LouLie said:


> Sounds like you guys know how to celebrate!


oh, yes! guilty as charged!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Loop


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV Loop


Love it!


----------



## Dextersmom

Hello friends!  I haven't been around as much lately, but I have something I wanted to share with you today.  I have some personal March Madness going on (aka retail therapy ) and I have 5 Chanel pieces (3 bags and two brooches) coming my way soon, if all goes as planned.  My 1st little love arrived yesterday and of course, I am using her today. Wishing you all a lovely weekend.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Hello friends!  I haven't been around as much lately, but I have something I wanted to share with you today.  I have some personal March Madness going on (aka retail therapy ) and I have 5 Chanel pieces (3 bags and two brooches) coming my way soon, if all goes as planned.  My 1st little love arrived yesterday and of course, I am using her today. Wishing you all a lovely weekend.


love the whole look, shoes are TDF! congrats on a cute mini!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> love the whole look, shoes are TDF! congrats on a cute mini!!


Thank you, k.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> Hello friends!  I haven't been around as much lately, but I have something I wanted to share with you today.  I have some personal March Madness going on (aka retail therapy ) and I have 5 Chanel pieces (3 bags and two brooches) coming my way soon, if all goes as planned.  My 1st little love arrived yesterday and of course, I am using her today. Wishing you all a lovely weekend.


You look like spring in Paris   The red shoes top your outfit off perfectly!


----------



## Dextersmom

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You look like spring in Paris   The red shoes top your outfit off perfectly!


Thank you, SGCW.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Loop



Great bag — I love all your hobos.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Hello friends!  I haven't been around as much lately, but I have something I wanted to share with you today.  I have some personal March Madness going on (aka retail therapy ) and I have 5 Chanel pieces (3 bags and two brooches) coming my way soon, if all goes as planned.  My 1st little love arrived yesterday and of course, I am using her today. Wishing you all a lovely weekend.



Congrats on this pretty mini,  I like your outfit a lot (I have a similar striped top and jeans but no mini CC or red flats ).


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this pretty mini,  I like your outfit a lot (I have a similar striped top and jeans but no mini CC or red flats ).


Thank you, love.  These red flats are super comfy and affordable.  I got them at Banana Republic and I have them in every color they released (grey, black, gold and of course red).   Maybe there will be a mini in your future......


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Great bag — I love all your hobos.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Hello friends!  I haven't been around as much lately, but I have something I wanted to share with you today.  I have some personal March Madness going on (aka retail therapy ) and I have 5 Chanel pieces (3 bags and two brooches) coming my way soon, if all goes as planned.  My 1st little love arrived yesterday and of course, I am using her today. Wishing you all a lovely weekend.



Such a sweet pretty little bag, love the red shoes too!


----------



## ksuromax

Going grocery shopping, bag must be easiest and most comfy to use


----------



## Dextersmom

jeanstohandbags said:


> Such a sweet pretty little bag, love the red shoes too!


Thank you jeanstohandbags.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Going grocery shopping, bag must be easiest and most comfy to use


Great bag for grocery shopping — and really for anywhere else.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Great bag for grocery shopping — and really for anywhere else.


thank you, Sweetie!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Going grocery shopping, bag must be easiest and most comfy to use


Work it Girl!! Would you PLEASE do my grocery shopping too?!! It’s my least favorite thing to do!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Work it Girl!! Would you PLEASE do my grocery shopping too?!! It’s my least favorite thing to do!!


  
if you get a BV Loop, it might change the whole game  
anything feels less better with a Loop on your shoulder


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry Daria hobo


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Daria hobo


I love this bag . One of the few logos that I would wear.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I love this bag . One of the few logos that I would wear.


this was my 'in the honour of' acquisition, last call on a) Daria hobo and b) Tree itself, before they rested both   
what i like about it, is that not many can recognize what brand it is, it looks more like decoration rather than branding 
and inside the bag i have a matching wallet


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> this was my 'in the honour of' acquisition, last call on a) Daria hobo and b) Tree itself, before they rested both
> what i like about it, is that not many can recognize what brand it is, it looks more like decoration rather than branding
> and inside the bag i have a matching wallet


Lucky you


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Lucky you


oh, yes!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> I love this bag . One of the few logos that I would wear.





ksuromax said:


> this was my 'in the honour of' acquisition, last call on a) Daria hobo and b) Tree itself, before they rested both
> what i like about it, is that not many can recognize what brand it is, it looks more like decoration rather than branding
> and inside the bag i have a matching wallet


@ksuromax Lovely Daria indeed (& you know I recognize the brand!)
@muchstuff -you likely know Mulberry Tree logo was truly special & most of us big Mulb fans were heartbroken when designer Johnny C came in & decided to change this up a lot ( sadly, many Mulberry fans have departed or slowed down...but he did bring in many new customers to the brand so that’s good too)


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> @ksuromax Lovely Daria indeed (& you know I recognize the brand!)
> @muchstuff -you likely know Mulberry Tree logo was truly special & most of us big Mulb fans were heartbroken when designer Johnny C came in & decided to change this up a lot ( sadly, many Mulberry fans have departed or slowed down...but he did bring in many new customers to the brand so that’s good too)


but it would do no harm to do what is bringing in new customers AND keep the tree untouched. imho


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> but it would do no harm to do what is bringing in new customers AND keeping the tree untouched. imho


Girl, you know I agree w/ that!! Keeping the tree (a vision of the heart & soul of Mulb) would have been the best. I just think he wanted to really shake things up (as he may have been told was necessary to “boost” sales of the brand) & from what I’ve read he has done a decent job at attracting new customers ....just wonder how many they have lost (like me) because of too much change & losing the tree.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Girl, you know I agree w/ that!! Keeping the tree (a vision of the heart & soul of Mulb) would have been the best. I just think he wanted to really shake things up (as he may have been told was necessary to “boost” sales of the brand) & from what I’ve read he has done a decent job at attracting new customers ....just wonder how many they have lost (like me) because of too much change & losing the tree.


it made no sense to get rid of the tree and keep the name MULBERRY, for goodness sake...  
IT IS MULBERRY, and tree had been a 'secret' signal for the fans all around the globe, without obvious logo, without massive letters (yes, Demna, i look at you!!!) who needed to know it, could know it just by a glimpse


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> it made no sense to get rid of the tree and keep the name MULBERRY, for goodness sake...
> IT IS MULBERRY, and tree had been a 'secret' signal for the fans all around the globe, without obvious logo, without massive letters (yes, Demna, i look at you!!!) who needed to know it, could know it just by a glimpse


I agree w/ you...they should have hired YOU instead!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> I agree w/ you...they should have hired YOU instead!!!


lol  i would not mind ....
P.S. but i believe i would have failed the interview just by coming to it with my BV ....


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> lol  i would not mind ....
> P.S. but i believe i would have failed the interview just by coming to it with my BV ....


This was really funny  I could envision this!


----------



## fayden

I've been dabbling in Coach for a while now and I haven't been this obsessed over a bag in a long time.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Daria hobo


I also love this hobo of yours.  And I think the tree logo is a big part of the aesthetic on this lovely bag,


----------



## Iamminda

fayden said:


> I've been dabbling in Coach for a while now and I haven't been this obsessed over a bag in a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3998388
> View attachment 3998389
> View attachment 3998390


The detailing on this bag is lovely.  Many of their new kisslock items are adorable.


----------



## fayden

Iamminda said:


> The detailing on this bag is lovely.  Many of their new kisslock items are adorable.


The details is what reeled me in. I've never had a kisslock bag before and I really like it a lot. The side pockets are pretty nifty for phones and receipts.


----------



## Kendie26

fayden said:


> I've been dabbling in Coach for a while now and I haven't been this obsessed over a bag in a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3998388
> View attachment 3998389
> View attachment 3998390


 OMG LOVE this fayden....huge Congrats!! I just got a coach card/% off in mail over weekend & looked on the site & i saw the small version of this that is like a little wallet....I’m almost ready to pull the trigger...it’s so adorable & exactly like your bag (just much smaller & minus a strap) Coach has been doing amazing things!!


----------



## Kendie26

I need to whip out red more often~it really is uplifting!. Thinking of @SomethingGoodCanWork with this one as I know how much she adores RED!


----------



## fayden

Kendie26 said:


> OMG LOVE this fayden....huge Congrats!! I just got a coach card/% off in mail over weekend & looked on the site & i saw the small version of this that is like a little wallet....I’m almost ready to pull the trigger...it’s so adorable & exactly like your bag (just much smaller & minus a strap) Coach has been doing amazing things!!



They really are. As someone who only bought premier handbags for a long time I'm impressed with Coach lately.


----------



## Kendie26

fayden said:


> They really are. As someone who only bought premier handbags for a long time I'm impressed with Coach lately.


Ditto!! That makes 2 of us (& probably many more)


----------



## muchstuff

In an attempt spend less (not working so far) I bought this l'il cutie...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> In an attempt spend less (not working so far) I bought this l'il cutie...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999254


I love it — the color and that turnlock.  How big is it?  Is it a wallet or pouch?  Is that your new Chanel in the background?   How are you enjoying it?


----------



## stylishtostylish

muchstuff said:


> In an attempt spend less (not working so far) I bought this l'il cutie...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999254


It's really cute and the color "just in time" for spring


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> I love it — the color and that turnlock.  How big is it?  Is it a wallet or pouch?  Is that your new Chanel in the background?   How are you enjoying it?


Pouch, it's 4" x 5.25" x 1". The Chanel has really grown on me, it holds a surprising amount of stuff without looking overstuffed. There's another, vintage one, that I'm eyeing, one more slippery slope


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> I need to whip out red more often~it really is uplifting!. Thinking of @SomethingGoodCanWork with this one as I know how much she adores RED!


Famme fatale!!!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> In an attempt spend less (not working so far) I bought this l'il cutie...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999254


it's very cute, and very Spring appropriate  
nice score, congrats!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> it's very cute, and very Spring appropriate
> nice score, congrats!


Thanks, it really was supposed to stop me from buying bags ...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, it really was supposed to stop me from buying bags ...


was it before, or after Cabat??


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> was it before, or after Cabat??



Before, sadly


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Before, sadly


everything happens for a reason, now your Cabat will have a great pop of colour to carry


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> everything happens for a reason, now your Cabat will have a great pop of colour to carry


Plus my soon to be Bal grafitti wallet, I can't believe I've done a turn around on that. Would never want a bag but the wallet is appealing, even DH liked it.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Plus my soon to be Bal grafitti wallet, I can't believe I've done a turn around on that. Would never want a bag but the wallet is appealing, even DH liked it.


i am thinking of the clutch, but can't really make up my mind


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> In an attempt spend less (not working so far) I bought this l'il cutie...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999254



Adorable!! Very pretty colour too


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> Plus my soon to be Bal grafitti wallet, I can't believe I've done a turn around on that. Would never want a bag but the wallet is appealing, even DH liked it.



Same, I love the Graffiti wallet, but may never have the bag!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Same, I love the Graffiti wallet, but may never have the bag!


agree, i think in the small size it's 'just the right amount of wrong'


----------



## ksuromax

Large BV Veneta


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> In an attempt spend less (not working so far) I bought this l'il cutie...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999254


How sweet & what a pretty shade of red!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> agree, i think in the small size it's 'just the right amount of wrong'


So funny (& I agree, AGAIN!)


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Large BV Veneta


Looking chic as ever....love your pedicure color & very pretty skirt!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Looking chic as ever....love your pedicure color & very pretty skirt!


thank you, Darlin'!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Large BV Veneta


What a lovely Spring ensemble, k.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> In an attempt spend less (not working so far) I bought this l'il cutie...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999254


Ooh, I like this!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Large BV Veneta


Such a pretty look K.  I don’t remember this bag (you have so many beauties).


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> I need to whip out red more often~it really is uplifting!. Thinking of @SomethingGoodCanWork with this one as I know how much she adores RED!


This is such a beautiful deep red, my favourite


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> What a lovely Spring ensemble, k.


thank you, Sweetie!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Such a pretty look K.  I don’t remember this bag (you have so many beauties).


thank you, Dearest IM, this was my gift from humble me for my BD in 2016  
i wear it regularly, but sometimes forget to post here


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Large BV Veneta


Another pretty spring girl   is there such a thing as spring in Abu Dabi?!


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Another pretty spring girl   is there such a thing as spring in Abu Dabi?!


nah, neither AD, nor Dubai... sweaty and sticky 
today in daytime was above 30 deg, and yet it's fine, the heat is yet to come


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> nah, neither AD, nor Dubai... sweaty and sticky
> today in daytime was above 30 deg, and yet it's fine, the heat is yet to come


Forgot you're in Dubai  I confuse these emirates all the time, but I've never been to any of them. I just know they're veeery hot. I remember when you wrote about the soles of your shoes actually melting   That is hot!


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Forgot you're in Dubai  I confuse these emirates all the time, but I've never been to any of them. I just know they're veeery hot. I remember when you wrote about the soles of your shoes actually melting   That is hot!


the glue in the soles melted. 
and the soles fell off, 3 pairs damaged. 
they are all pretty close to each other, from one side to the other, i think, longest drive will be around 3-3.5 hrs


----------



## Kendie26

Sharing my Grey classic flap...wanted to give her some photo love because i always underestimate/under value her & i shouldn’t!!


----------



## ksuromax

same Veneta


----------



## Iamminda

I woke up to the sight of you two lovely ladies — both looking smashing.   The outfits and the bags — wow.   Thanks for the best wake me up ever 



Kendie26 said:


> Sharing my Grey classic flap...wanted to give her some photo love because i always underestimate/under value her & i shouldn’t!!





ksuromax said:


> same Veneta


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> I woke up to the sight of you two lovely ladies — both looking smashing.   The outfits and the bags — wow.   Thanks for the best wake me up ever


Thank you as always miss sweetness!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I woke up to the sight of you two lovely ladies — both looking smashing.   The outfits and the bags — wow.   Thanks for the best wake me up ever


thank you, Darlin'!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> same Veneta





Kendie26 said:


> Sharing my Grey classic flap...wanted to give her some photo love because i always underestimate/under value her & i shouldn’t!!


Double trouble!! Just beautiful, my lovely friends!


----------



## Dextersmom

Brought home this pretty little pearl/crystal brooch today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Brought home this pretty little pearl/crystal brooch today.



Congrats on this pretty brooch —looks great on your jacket/top.  Love the look and design.   Enjoy.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this pretty brooch —looks great on your jacket/top.  Love the look and design.   Enjoy.


Thank you, my friend.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> same Veneta



Everything in this outfit is so cute!!! - top to toe!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Brought home this pretty little pearl/crystal brooch today.



Such a pretty brooch!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Kendie26 said:


> Sharing my Grey classic flap...wanted to give her some photo love because i always underestimate/under value her & i shouldn’t!!



Pics like this will tip me over the edge one day into the alluring world of Chanel......must resist!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Everything in this outfit is so cute!!! - top to toe!


thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Brought home this pretty little pearl/crystal brooch today.


lovely and very feminine!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> lovely and very feminine!





jeanstohandbags said:


> Such a pretty brooch!


Thank you both!!


----------



## ksuromax

Naughty Knotty today


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Brought home this pretty little pearl/crystal brooch today.


VERY pretty, just like the owner!! You know I’m a fan of pearl brooches girl!! Sweet congrats my Lovely!!


----------



## Kendie26

jeanstohandbags said:


> Pics like this will tip me over the edge one day into the alluring world of Chanel......must resist!


Why thank you kindly dear @jeanstohandbags ...”must resist” is an expression I’m very familiar with & using a lot these days!! Good luck to us both!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Naughty Knotty today


“Naughty” is SO super good on you!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> “Naughty” is SO super good on you!!


thank you, Sweetheart!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> VERY pretty, just like the owner!! You know I’m a fan of pearl brooches girl!! Sweet congrats my Lovely!!


Thank you, my friend and I love your perfectly curated brooch collection.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Naughty Knotty today


Pretty look k.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Naughty Knotty today


I stil see lots of studs on this Cabat but then I'm Bal stud biased


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Naughty Knotty today


You look extra pretty when you are Knotty!!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> You look extra pretty when you are Knotty!!


 merci, cherie!


----------



## ksuromax

've been very bad today...  
Hermes cashmere shawl, silk scarf and twilly


----------



## Iamminda

Congrats on these gorgeous pieces!!  Those colors and designs — just lovely.  I think “being naughty” suits you .


----------



## MAGJES

Is it just me?  If pics are uploaded using tpf (and not a 3rd party site) they are not viewable today??


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> 've been very bad today...
> Hermes cashmere shawl, silk scarf and twilly



Wow what a haul! [emoji1360]


----------



## Iamminda

MAGJES said:


> Is it just me?  If pics are uploaded using tpf (and not a 3rd party site) they are not viewable today??


Yes, it has been a problem since yesterday.  Quite a bummer.  I saw on another thread this morning that Vlad said it’s been fixed.  But I still can’t see many pictures except for a few (like Ksuromax’s new goodies above).


----------



## muchstuff

MAGJES said:


> Is it just me?  If pics are uploaded using tpf (and not a 3rd party site) they are not viewable today??



Not just you this is the second day...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Wow what a haul! [emoji1360]


yeah....


----------



## MAGJES

muchstuff said:


> Not just you this is the second day...


Thanks for the reply!  Glad to know it's not me.  Totally did not notice yesterday.


----------



## MAGJES

Iamminda said:


> Yes, it has been a problem since yesterday.  Quite a bummer.  I saw on another thread this morning that Vlad said it’s been fixed.  But I still can’t see many pictures except for a few (like Ksuromax’s new goodies above).


oh dear!  No it's not fixed on my end either.  Maybe soon!  I need to see these new goodies!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> 've been very bad today...
> Hermes cashmere shawl, silk scarf and twilly


Very pretty colors, my dear.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Very pretty colors, my dear.


thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

BV large Pillow (Nodini)


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV large Pillow (Nodini)


I like your Pillow and your sandals (really like all your matching/coordinating shoes, pretty nail color, have you worn these sandals before?).


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I like your Pillow and your sandals (really like all your matching/coordinating shoes, pretty nail color, have you worn these sandals before?).


Thank you!  
yes, i have worn them a few times already, but they are relatively new, i got them in Jan (from NAP? or Matches???) on winter sale


----------



## Dextersmom

Celebrated DH's Birthday tonight with this red mini.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Celebrated DH's Birthday tonight with this red mini.



Looking so lovely on this special day.  Your red mini is just the perfect pop of color for your outfit.  Happy Birthday to your DH and have a great weekend .


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Looking so lovely on this special day.  Your red mini is just the perfect pop of color for your outfit.  Happy Birthday to your DH and have a great weekend .


Thank you, my darling friend IM.  We had a great evening and are now relaxing with our coffee in bed and recovering.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, my darling friend IM.  We had a great evening and are now relaxing with our coffee in bed and recovering.



headache in the morning is a sign it was a great party the night before...
Happy birthday to your DH and have a nice and relaxed day!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Celebrated DH's Birthday tonight with this red mini.





Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, my darling friend IM.  We had a great evening and are now relaxing with our coffee in bed and recovering.


Woot! What is better than coffee in bed?!! So i forgot to mention my reply on your mod in the other thread that your skin looks INSANELY AMAZING in your pics!! True skin perfection-just WOW!!! Speaking of skin, I’m almost finished my 1st bottle of Vintners Daughter


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Woot! What is better than coffee in bed?!! So i forgot to mention my reply on your mod in the other thread that your skin looks INSANELY AMAZING in your pics!! True skin perfection-just WOW!!! Speaking of skin, I’m almost finished my 1st bottle of Vintners Daughter


You are so kind, my friend.   Thank you so much for the compliment.  Vintner's Daughter is my main staple and I hope that you are loving it too.  I also have incorporated two other products into my routine that I will share with you.  I was in Whole Foods a couple of months ago and people from the brand MyChelle were there and they gave me some samples.  What is interesting is that I actually used the samples, instead of tossing them which is what I usually do.  Anyway, I really loved the way the products made my skin feel, so I went back and purchased 2 things from their line; Perfect C Radiance Lotion (I use in the AM) and Remarkable Retinal Night Cream (in the PM).  I use these products under my Vintner's Daughter and I have been using the C Lotion daily and the Retinal Cream a few times a week.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> Celebrated DH's Birthday tonight with this red mini.


You look incredible   I'm glad you had lovely night out with hubby celebrating


----------



## Dextersmom

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You look incredible   I'm glad you had lovely night out with hubby celebrating


Thank you so much SGCW.


----------



## ksuromax

finally received my order from freezing cold Russia, new shawls arrived! Here is one 'in action' today  
Paired with BV Cabat and espadrilles


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> finally received my order from freezing cold Russia, new shawls arrived! Here is one 'in action' today
> Paired with BV Cabat and espadrilles


Blue and black, one of my most favourite combinations


----------



## MAGJES

Dextersmom said:


> Celebrated DH's Birthday tonight with this red mini.


Beautiful!  Hope you had a lovely time!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> You are so kind, my friend.   Thank you so much for the compliment.  Vintner's Daughter is my main staple and I hope that you are loving it too.  I also have incorporated two other products into my routine that I will share with you.  I was in Whole Foods a couple of months ago and people from the brand MyChelle were there and they gave me some samples.  What is interesting is that I actually used the samples, instead of tossing them which is what I usually do.  Anyway, I really loved the way the products made my skin feel, so I went back and purchased 2 things from their line; Perfect C Radiance Lotion (I use in the AM) and Remarkable Retinal Night Cream (in the PM).  I use these products under my Vintner's Daughter and I have been using the C Lotion daily and the Retinal Cream a few times a week.


THanks so much DM & hahaonce again we are on same wave length as I’ve used MyChelle products...their cleanser is my top fave cleanser of all time!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> finally received my order from freezing cold Russia, new shawls arrived! Here is one 'in action' today
> Paired with BV Cabat and espadrilles


Beautiful!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> THanks so much DM & hahaonce again we are on same wave length as I’ve used MyChelle products...their cleanser is my top fave cleanser of all time!


That is awesome. I will have to try that as well.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> finally received my order from freezing cold Russia, new shawls arrived! Here is one 'in action' today
> Paired with BV Cabat and espadrilles


Pretty.


----------



## Dextersmom

MAGJES said:


> Beautiful!  Hope you had a lovely time!!


Thank you so much and we definitely did.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> finally received my order from freezing cold Russia, new shawls arrived! Here is one 'in action' today
> Paired with BV Cabat and espadrilles



Knotty — and pretty — again


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Knotty — and pretty — again


----------



## fayden

I've been having a thing for Coach... Bought this during their sale event. Can be used as a clutch or wallet. Fits my iphone X too.


----------



## muchstuff

And the bags come rolling in...BV mini Cabat in ink, and Alexander Wang Rockie in beet (iodine) with brass studs...


----------



## Dextersmom

fayden said:


> I've been having a thing for Coach... Bought this during their sale event. Can be used as a clutch or wallet. Fits my iphone X too.
> 
> View attachment 4008156


That is darling.


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> And the bags come rolling in...BV mini Cabat in ink, and Alexander Wang Rockie in beet (iodine) with brass studs...
> 
> View attachment 4008436
> View attachment 4008437


Gorgeous beauties, muchstuff!! Congrats!


----------



## Iamminda

fayden said:


> I've been having a thing for Coach... Bought this during their sale event. Can be used as a clutch or wallet. Fits my iphone X too.
> 
> View attachment 4008156



So adorable — I love all their tearose stuff.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> And the bags come rolling in...BV mini Cabat in ink, and Alexander Wang Rockie in beet (iodine) with brass studs...
> 
> View attachment 4008436
> View attachment 4008437



Double Congrats.  I absolutely love this mini on you — perfect size.  And cool sneakers.  You are just one cool lady MS.  Enjoy your new bags (more to come I am guessing? )


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous beauties, muchstuff!! Congrats!


Thanks, Chanel seems to be calling me these days as well, been doing a lot of searching, oh no...


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Double Congrats.  I absolutely love this mini on you — perfect size.  And cool sneakers.  You are just one cool lady MS.  Enjoy your new bags (more to come I am guessing? )


Thanks, just one more at this point...an experiment.


----------



## Antigone

muchstuff said:


> And the bags come rolling in...BV mini Cabat in ink, and Alexander Wang Rockie in beet (iodine) with brass studs...
> 
> View attachment 4008436
> View attachment 4008437



Nice bags, but OMG those sneakers!!! What are they?


----------



## muchstuff

Antigone said:


> Nice bags, but OMG those sneakers!!! What are they?


Company's called Ash, out of the UK. They're 2-3 years old though. Try a google search, they were all over eBay for a time, I have them in white and in black with a wedge heel as well. If you're seriously looking PM me re: sizing, I'll try to advise! (wedges are called "genials", the others are I think just high tops).


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> And the bags come rolling in...BV mini Cabat in ink, and Alexander Wang Rockie in beet (iodine) with brass studs...
> 
> View attachment 4008436
> View attachment 4008437


damn me... this Cabat is TDF!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> damn me... this Cabat is TDF!!


Now I understand the love for the Cabat...best thing? The attached pouch is lined in PURPLE SUEDE so I get the best of both worlds!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Now I understand the love for the Cabat...best thing? The attached pouch is lined in PURPLE SUEDE so I get the best of both worlds!


oohhh...


----------



## ksuromax

BV hobo and espadrilles (and Bal Lagon bracelet)


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo and espadrilles (and Bal Lagon bracelet)


You wear vibrant colours so well ksuro!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> You wear vibrant colours so well ksuro!


thank you!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> And the bags come rolling in...BV mini Cabat in ink, and Alexander Wang Rockie in beet (iodine) with brass studs...
> 
> View attachment 4008436
> View attachment 4008437


I didn't know the Cabat came in mini. Then I don't know much about BV at all. But it's my favourite BV, thanks to ksuromax. Congratulations, much!


----------



## Kendie26

fayden said:


> I've been having a thing for Coach... Bought this during their sale event. Can be used as a clutch or wallet. Fits my iphone X too.
> 
> View attachment 4008156


LOVE! Coach has been “kickin’ It” w/ so many fabulous items, styles lately! Great choice Fayden!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> And the bags come rolling in...BV mini Cabat in ink, and Alexander Wang Rockie in beet (iodine) with brass studs...
> 
> View attachment 4008436
> View attachment 4008437


As they say “you are TOO COOL for school” muchstuff!! Congrats on both...LOVE your ensemble & those sneaks rule!!


----------



## MAGJES

muchstuff said:


> And the bags come rolling in...BV mini Cabat in ink, and Alexander Wang Rockie in beet (iodine) with brass studs...
> 
> View attachment 4008436
> View attachment 4008437


Oh my! That beet color! Love


----------



## MAGJES

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo and espadrilles (and Bal Lagon bracelet)


Such a beautiful presentation! My favorite color blue.


----------



## MAGJES

fayden said:


> I've been having a thing for Coach... Bought this during their sale event. Can be used as a clutch or wallet. Fits my iphone X too.
> 
> View attachment 4008156


This is so cute!


----------



## ksuromax

MAGJES said:


> Such a beautiful presentation! My favorite color blue.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo and espadrilles (and Bal Lagon bracelet)



I love everything here (too many to name but a shout out to the pretty ring that I especially want).


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I didn't know the Cabat came in mini. Then I don't know much about BV at all. But it's my favourite BV, thanks to ksuromax. Congratulations, much!



From what I understand the mini was made for the Asian market it's a great size, small enough for me to feel comfortable with it as a shoulder bag.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> From what I understand the mini was made for the Asian market it's a great size, small enough for me to feel comfortable with it as a shoulder bag.



The next time you use it, can we please see a mod shot on the shoulder?  Also would love to see the purple suede inside the pouch.  Thanks


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I love everything here (too many to name but a shout out to the pretty ring that I especially want).


merci bien, cherie!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> From what I understand the mini was made for the Asian market it's a great size, small enough for me to feel comfortable with it as a shoulder bag.


yes, it was, and the Mini was usually made in lesser quantity, 150-250 pcs vs 500-1000 in Medium and Large


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo and espadrilles (and Bal Lagon bracelet)


You look so pretty k!!!!  I love your bag with your scarf!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> You look so pretty k!!!!  I love your bag with your scarf!!


thank you, Sweetie!


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> The next time you use it, can we please see a mod shot on the shoulder?  Also would love to see the purple suede inside the pouch.  Thanks


Here's the shoulder shot I took yesterday, and the interior
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 of the pouch...


----------



## muchstuff

.


----------



## muchstuff

Sorry for the double post, something weird is going on...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Here's the shoulder shot I took yesterday, and the interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4009222
> View attachment 4009223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of the pouch...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Here's the shoulder shot I took yesterday, and the interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4009222
> View attachment 4009223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of the pouch...


Thanks MS.  What a great size. That purple is so pretty.  Your bag is gorgeous and looks to be in excellent condition — congrats again and enjoy,


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Thanks MS.  What a great size. That purple is so pretty.  Your bag is gorgeous and looks to be in excellent condition — congrats again and enjoy,


Thanks I'm sure I will!


----------



## Becca4277

New to me Town.  Have no idea what the color name or year is.  Bought it from EBay and it is in like new condition.


----------



## muchstuff

Becca4277 said:


> New to me Town.  Have no idea what the color name or year is.  Bought it from EBay and it is in like new condition.


Looks like 2012 coquelicot.


----------



## Iamminda

Becca4277 said:


> New to me Town.  Have no idea what the color name or year is.  Bought it from EBay and it is in like new condition.



Congrats on this beauty!  I love the Town.  If it is not Coquelicot like MS said,  I would guess Rose Thulian since it looks like it’s got some pink in it.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this beauty!  I love the Town.  If it is not Coquelicot like MS said,  I would guess Rose Thulian since it looks like it’s got some pink in it.


6480 is the code for coquelicot


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> 6480 is the code for coquelicot



Thanks for explaining MS.  (It just looks more pink to me than other Coquelicot that I have seen, lol)


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for explaining MS.  (It just looks more pink to me than other Coquelicot that I have seen, lol)



Certain years Bal put the colour codes in, others not. Too bad it wasn't every year... it's so hard to tell from photos sometimes!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Looks like 2012 coquelicot.


looks too pink for Coq, i would say Rose Thulian, but my RT has 5765 code 
could be wrong light, tho?...


----------



## ksuromax

BV Memory Knot


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> looks too pink for Coq, i would say Rose Thulian, but my RT has 5765 code
> could be wrong light, tho?...


6480 is coquelicot, could just be bad lighting... and rose thulian would be a K tag right?
@Becca4277  could you post a pic on the ID this thread again, but with an outdoor shot? Just to be sure?


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Memory Knot



I don’t know which do I want more — your Knot or the tray of dessert .   Ideally, both.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I don’t know which do I want more — your Knot or the tray of dessert .   Ideally, both.


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV Memory Knot


 my total fave of yours...but I’m kind of sad you didn’t invite me to the festivities w/ those yummy desserts!!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> I don’t know which do I want more — your Knot or the tray of dessert .   Ideally, both.


Agree!! It’s a very tough choice...I’m starving right now so I want the treats, but any other time I def want her Knot! I’m thinking I’m “first in line” for @ksuromax BV knot.....at least i think(?)I’m asking first!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> my total fave of yours...but I’m kind of sad you didn’t invite me to the festivities w/ those yummy desserts!!


thank you!  
apart from desserts we had some other nice bites... do you like seafood? i'll start preparing the invite for you to our next dinner out


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> thank you!
> apart from desserts we had some other nice bites... do you like seafood? i'll start preparing the invite for you to our next dinner out


Love seafood....I’m booking my air travel now...see ya soon!! :Smooch:


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Love seafood....I’m booking my air travel now...see ya soon!! :Smooch:


 cool! see ya!


----------



## Dextersmom

Not bags, instead I took a shot of my bedside table to show you 2 of my favorite new products; Kiehl's Ultimate Strength Hand Salve and Butterstick Lip Treatment.  I recently purchased these at Nordstrom and love them so much, I now have multiples in my home, purse, car and office.


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Not bags, instead I took a shot of my bedside table to show you 2 of my favorite new products; Kiehl's Ultimate Strength Hand Salve and Butterstick Lip Treatment.  I recently purchased these at Nordstrom and love them so much, I now have multiples in my home, purse, car and office.


Always on the lookout for hand creams and lip balm, thanks, my two staples,thanks!


----------



## Dextersmom

It doesn't quite feel like Spring here, but I don't care because I want to use my new pink mini today.  I thought it paired nicely with my Elizabeth and James kimono.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> It doesn't quite feel like Spring here, but I don't care because I want to use my new pink mini today.  I thought it paired nicely with my Elizabeth and James kimono.


Your gorgeous mini pairs beautifully with your kimono top (you have the prettiest kimono tops ).  I truly love this special pink (hope you enjoy carrying and cherishing this one).  Thanks for posting those beauty products too — I also have dry lips and super dry (sand paper) hands (currently just using drug store products, lubriderm and Vaseline).   Have a great weekend.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Your gorgeous mini pairs beautifully with your kimono top (you have the prettiest kimono tops ).  I truly love this special pink (hope you enjoy carrying and cherishing this one).  Thanks for posting those beauty products too — I also have dry lips and super dry (sand paper) hands (currently just using drug store products, lubriderm and Vaseline).   Have a great weekend.


Thanks, my friend.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> It doesn't quite feel like Spring here, but I don't care because I want to use my new pink mini today.  I thought it paired nicely with my Elizabeth and James kimono.



Total gorgeousness as always DM[emoji177][emoji95][emoji93][emoji76][emoji77]


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> It doesn't quite feel like Spring here, but I don't care because I want to use my new pink mini today.  I thought it paired nicely with my Elizabeth and James kimono.


From now on this one is officially my fave of all CCs!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> From now on this one is officially my fave of all CCs!!!


Thank you so much, k!! 


Kendie26 said:


> Total gorgeousness as always DM[emoji177][emoji95][emoji93][emoji76][emoji77]


Thank you, my sweet friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Trendy CC.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Trendy CC.



This bag is gorgeous.  Also love your bracelets— what a pretty arm candy party.


----------



## Lanier

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Trendy CC.



I love your bracelet! is it one wrap bracelet or multiple bracelets?


----------



## Dextersmom

Lanier said:


> I love your bracelet! is it one wrap bracelet or multiple bracelets?


Thank you.  It is one bracelet.  It is a Chan Luu wrap bracelet and I have had it for several years.  I have several and they are sturdy and comfortable to wear. 


Iamminda said:


> This bag is gorgeous.  Also love your bracelets— what a pretty arm candy party.


Thanks, IM. If I could only have one handbag.....this would be the one I would keep above all others.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Trendy CC.


Super pretty on you & it’s totally 1 of my top 2 fave’s of yours!


----------



## Kendie26

Out w/ a dear friend & my chanel So Black WOC (& camellia brooch) last night...this 1 has rarely been seen so I’m showing her some love here!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Out w/ a dear friend & my chanel So Black WOC (& camellia brooch) last night...this 1 has rarely been seen so I’m showing her some love here!



What a lovely outfit (that soft blue looks wonderful on you, and your pretty CC accessories too)  This WOC is just perfection — love so black hardware and chevron .


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Super pretty on you & it’s totally 1 of my top 2 fave’s of yours!


Thank you, Kendie.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Out w/ a dear friend & my chanel So Black WOC (& camellia brooch) last night...this 1 has rarely been seen so I’m showing her some love here!


you look marvelous, my Friend!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Out w/ a dear friend & my chanel So Black WOC (& camellia brooch) last night...this 1 has rarely been seen so I’m showing her some love here!


Very pretty, Kendie


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> What a lovely outfit (that soft blue looks wonderful on you, and your pretty CC accessories too)  This WOC is just perfection — love so black hardware and chevron .





ksuromax said:


> you look marvelous, my Friend!





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Very pretty, Kendie


Thanks kindly to all of you ..I’m just so dang happy that it appears our “snow whoa’s” may be over until next winter!


----------



## Kendie26

@Iamminda posting this one here too because you have me thinking of your “evacuation bag list!!!” This one is a total no brainer, top 2 of mine
I know it’s not for everyone but this bag does something crazy (ie- goosebumps) to me every time i pull her out!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> @Iamminda posting this one here too because you have me thinking of your “evacuation bag list!!!” This one is a total no brainer, top 2 of mine
> I know it’s not for everyone but this bag does something crazy (ie- goosebumps) to me every time i pull her out!



Oh this is so gorgeous and would surely be on my Top 5 list if I have it (since I love Reissue and Chevron, I don’t know why reissue and chevron are not as popular with CC fans as other styles).   It looks great on you crossbody style.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Oh this is so gorgeous and would surely be on my Top 5 list if I have it (since I love Reissue and Chevron, I don’t know why reissue and chevron are not as popular with CC fans as other styles).   It looks great on you crossbody style.


Thank you my darling sista-friend!! Hmmm to your question. I do think chevron is very popular but there will always be the die-hard chanel quilt fans but on the reissue...perhaps it’s because people just want the CC logo closure/branding, whereas I prefer more subtlety & less, lower-key branding on my items, so that’s why i prefer reissues over the classic flaps.
Have you worn your reissue crossbody style & do you like it that way?


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you my darling sista-friend!! Hmmm to your question. I do think chevron is very popular but there will always be the die-hard chanel quilt fans but on the reissue...perhaps it’s because people just want the CC logo closure/branding, whereas I prefer more subtlety & less, lower-key branding on my items, so that’s why i prefer reissues over the classic flaps.
> Have you worn your reissue crossbody style & do you like it that way?



That makes sense (it’s just that whenever I see a thread asking for an opinion, more people (it appears) choose CC CF over other styles.   anyways.  I haven’t worn my CC crossbody (not sure if it would look ok since it is the larger size, will try the next time I use her).


----------



## Dextersmom

Hi, Bal friends!!! I have a couple of recent purchases I would like to share with you today.  I have been wearing my new Cole Haan Tali bow sandals in nude all day today and they are ridiculously comfortable.  Cole Haan has that special technology that make them very cushiony.  I ran around all day today in these and my feet are happy.  I also got them in black.  You can find them online at Nordstrom and they are a bargain at $99!!! I should really stop buying expensive shoes and stick with Cole Haan, because I really love them.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Hi, Bal friends!!! I have a couple of recent purchases I would like to share with you today.  I have been wearing my new Cole Haan Tali bow sandals in nude all day today and they are ridiculously comfortable.  Cole Haan has that special technology that make them very cushiony.  I ran around all day today in these and my feet are happy.  I also got them in black.  You can find them online at Nordstrom and they are a bargain at $99!!! I should really stop buying expensive shoes and stick with Cole Haan, because I really love them.



Love your entire outfit DM!  And the shoes just finish it off perfectly!


----------



## Dextersmom

jeanstohandbags said:


> Love your entire outfit DM!  And the shoes just finish it off perfectly!


Thank you so much jthb's.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Hi, Bal friends!!! I have a couple of recent purchases I would like to share with you today.  I have been wearing my new Cole Haan Tali bow sandals in nude all day today and they are ridiculously comfortable.  Cole Haan has that special technology that make them very cushiony.  I ran around all day today in these and my feet are happy.  I also got them in black.  You can find them online at Nordstrom and they are a bargain at $99!!! I should really stop buying expensive shoes and stick with Cole Haan, because I really love them.



Beautiful look .  Your new CH sandals are very pretty (and bonus points for being comfy) and certainly give your Bal/other premier sandals a run for their money (money better spent on bags, lol).


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful look .  Your new CH sandals are very pretty (and bonus points for being comfy) and certainly give your Bal/other premier sandals a run for their money (money better spent on bags, lol).


Thank you, my friend.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Hi, Bal friends!!! I have a couple of recent purchases I would like to share with you today.  I have been wearing my new Cole Haan Tali bow sandals in nude all day today and they are ridiculously comfortable.  Cole Haan has that special technology that make them very cushiony.  I ran around all day today in these and my feet are happy.  I also got them in black.  You can find them online at Nordstrom and they are a bargain at $99!!! I should really stop buying expensive shoes and stick with Cole Haan, because I really love them.


Sadly i can’t see pic! Just seeing this new tPF/purse book format...i clicked attached files under your post but nothing came up DM. Boohoo


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Sadly i can’t see pic! Just seeing this new tPF/purse book format...i clicked attached files under your post but nothing came up DM. Boohoo



It's Vlad's annual April Fools joke hope it goes away soon...


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> It's Vlad's annual April Fools joke hope it goes away soon...


Hahahahaha good one Much!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Hahahahaha good one Much!!!


No seriously Kendie


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> No seriously Kendie


i know ...frustrating.  Are you viewing on your mobile device? I found it’s better (more pics showing) on my iphone instead of my iPad


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> i know ...frustrating.  Are you viewing on your mobile device? I found it’s better (more pics showing) on my iphone instead of my iPad


I'm pretty much leaving it alone until April 2nd...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I'm pretty much leaving it alone until April 2nd...


+1


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Hi, Bal friends!!! I have a couple of recent purchases I would like to share with you today.  I have been wearing my new Cole Haan Tali bow sandals in nude all day today and they are ridiculously comfortable.  Cole Haan has that special technology that make them very cushiony.  I ran around all day today in these and my feet are happy.  I also got them in black.  You can find them online at Nordstrom and they are a bargain at $99!!! I should really stop buying expensive shoes and stick with Cole Haan, because I really love them.


cute sandals, and lovely look overall  
thanks for sharing, Dear, always good to know what shoes are worth getting!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> I'm pretty much leaving it alone until April 2nd...


You are 1 smart cookie!!! It seems back to normal now? What the heck was that yesterday?!!


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> You are 1 smart cookie!!! It seems back to normal now? What the heck was that yesterday?!!



Vlad pulls an April Fools stunt every year, that was this years attempt [emoji23]


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> You are 1 smart cookie!!! It seems back to normal now? What the heck was that yesterday?!!


Don't feel alone, Kendie!  I *totally* fell for it- and I was about to go on an unhinged rant and leave the forum  Yes, I have kind of "strong feelings" about FB:s Zuckerberg's megalomaniac aspirations for world domination  The most important things in life have to stay free and sacred. Like discussing hand bags


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> Vlad pulls an April Fools stunt every year, that was this years attempt [emoji23]


And it was a good one


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> cute sandals, and lovely look overall
> thanks for sharing, Dear, always good to know what shoes are worth getting!


Thank you, k.


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Don't feel alone, Kendie!  I *totally* fell for it- and I was about to go on an unhinged rant and leave the forum  Yes, I have kind of "strong feelings" about FB:s Zuckerberg's megalomaniac aspirations for world domination  The most important things in life have to stay free and sacred. Like discussing hand bags


 hysterical! Dang i adore you! Thank you for all the laughs & verbiage you provide. ANd Megalomaniac is 1 of my fave words .....do you now the song called Megalomaniac by band Incubus? I used to blast that song so loud & do the headbanger style dance to it!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> hysterical! Dang i adore you! Thank you for all the laughs & verbiage you provide. ANd Megalomaniac is 1 of my fave words .....do you now the song called Megalomaniac by band Incubus? I used to blast that song so loud & do the headbanger style dance to it!


I actually missed out on Incubus and never really listened to them. I'll give them a go but just from one video I understand why you rocked out to them. Wearing a Chanel, I hope?!  Or maybe those came later, after the grunge era? 

And yes, I'm such a word nerd, too!  But I guess that's obvious by now


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I actually missed out on Incubus and never really listened to them. I'll give them a go but just from one video I understand why you rocked out to them. Wearing a Chanel, I hope?!  Or maybe those came later, after the grunge era?
> 
> And yes, I'm such a word nerd, too!  But I guess that's obvious by now


HahaSo you saw Brandon Boyd/Incubus/! Yes i was obsessed with his voice many years ago. I was def a grunge / alternative music lover back then. Some of my friends teased me because they didn’t think grunge “matched” my straight lace personality. Bal bags clearly match Incubus WAY better than chanel. You are SO funny!!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> HahaSo you saw Brandon Boyd/Incubus/! Yes i was obsessed with his voice many years ago. I was def a grunge / alternative music lover back then. Some of my friends teased me because they didn’t think grunge “matched” my straight lace personality. Bal bags clearly match Incubus WAY better than chanel. You are SO funny!!!


Are you sure it was just his voice you were obsessed with?!  I can see why you'd be obsessed with hi... I mean them!


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Are you sure it was just his voice you were obsessed with?!  I can see why you'd be obsessed with hi... I mean them!


 dying!! Yeah, and THAT too!!!! HAhahahahahha


----------



## Dextersmom

Yesterday I met a friend for lunch and a little shopping.  Fell hard for this iridescent lilac and soft gold metal bracelet.....and the rest is history.  I am wearing her today and I love that this soft gold metal blends nicely with both white and yellow gold.


----------



## Lanier

Kendie26 said:


> HahaSo you saw Brandon Boyd/Incubus/! Yes i was obsessed with his voice many years ago. I was def a grunge / alternative music lover back then. Some of my friends teased me because they didn’t think grunge “matched” my straight lace personality. Bal bags clearly match Incubus WAY better than chanel. You are SO funny!!!



Another Bal lover here who loved Incubus back in the day.... I still blast the album S.C.I.E.N.C.E in my car every now and then LOL.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday I met a friend for lunch and a little shopping.  Fell hard for this iridescent lilac and soft gold metal bracelet.....and the rest is history.  I am wearing her today and I love that this soft gold metal blends nicely with both white and yellow gold.


This is so pretty and looks especially lovely on you.  I love lilac (and all shades of purple).  And I absolutely adore this Reissue since I love the chevron look — I can’t remember but is this a limited edition?   I don’t think I see a lot of chevron reissue on the CC sub forum — I know Miss Kendie (the Reissue Queen) has at least one


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday I met a friend for lunch and a little shopping.  Fell hard for this iridescent lilac and soft gold metal bracelet.....and the rest is history.  I am wearing her today and I love that this soft gold metal blends nicely with both white and yellow gold.


very cute, congrats!!


----------



## Phiomega

I have posted this little beauty in other forum but allow me to re-share here as I really love this unique piece.... the Prada bunny bag/clutch!


I have been using it as a pouch in my bigger bag, to be pulled out as a bag/clutch when I only need smaller load when going out for meeting/lunch/dinner!


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> I have posted this little beauty in other forum but allow me to re-share here as I really love this unique piece.... the Prada bunny bag/clutch!
> View attachment 4026568
> 
> I have been using it as a pouch in my bigger bag, to be pulled out as a bag/clutch when I only need smaller load when going out for meeting/lunch/dinner!


This is super cute.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> very cute, congrats!!


Thank you k! 


Iamminda said:


> This is so pretty and looks especially lovely on you.  I love lilac (and all shades of purple).  And I absolutely adore this Reissue since I love the chevron look — I can’t remember but is this a limited edition?   I don’t think I see a lot of chevron reissue on the CC sub forum — I know Miss Kendie (the Reissue Queen) has at least one


Thank you, my friend.  Reissues are released each season, I believe, but in different iterations.  So the leather, color, hardware, quilted/chevron (also lucky charms version) varies from season to season.


----------



## Dextersmom

Phiomega said:


> I have posted this little beauty in other forum but allow me to re-share here as I really love this unique piece.... the Prada bunny bag/clutch!
> View attachment 4026568
> 
> I have been using it as a pouch in my bigger bag, to be pulled out as a bag/clutch when I only need smaller load when going out for meeting/lunch/dinner!


That is so adorable!!


----------



## Kendie26

Lanier said:


> Another Bal lover here who loved Incubus back in the day.... I still blast the album S.C.I.E.N.C.E in my car every now and then LOL.


    Love it!!


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> I have posted this little beauty in other forum but allow me to re-share here as I really love this unique piece.... the Prada bunny bag/clutch!
> View attachment 4026568
> 
> I have been using it as a pouch in my bigger bag, to be pulled out as a bag/clutch when I only need smaller load when going out for meeting/lunch/dinner!


Yay Phiomega...I ADORE this print!! I’ve been uber tempted to get the iphone case in this print. Bunny love


----------



## kssthis

Since the Balenciaga forum is on and poppin' (and you promised not to tell)! First time wearing my new babies since getting them last week...


----------



## ksuromax

BV Cabat. To day without a cat


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV Cabat. To day without a cat


Gorgeous you, gorgeous hair, gorgeous scarf, bag,etc....i do miss your sweet kitty though!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Cabat. To day without a cat



Seeing that fuschia pink made me happy — so pretty,   Looking real pretty K


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Gorgeous you, gorgeous hair, gorgeous scarf, bag,etc....i do miss your sweet kitty though!!





Iamminda said:


> Seeing that fuschia pink made me happy — so pretty,   Looking real pretty K


thank you heaps, Sweeties!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV Cabat. To day without a cat


Lovely watermelon colors, k!!


----------



## Pinkie*

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday I met a friend for lunch and a little shopping.  Fell hard for this iridescent lilac and soft gold metal bracelet.....and the rest is history.  I am wearing her today and I love that this soft gold metal blends nicely with both white and yellow gold.


Beautiful


----------



## Dextersmom

Pinkie* said:


> Beautiful


Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Brought this bleu zanzibar mini to dinner tonight.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Brought this bleu zanzibar mini to dinner tonight.



Beautiful Evelyne and beautiful meal! (So envious of all your scrumptious pasta meals )


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful Evelyne and beautiful meal! (So envious of all your scrumptious pasta meals )


Thank you, IM.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Brought this bleu zanzibar mini to dinner tonight.


very exquisite!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Brought this bleu zanzibar mini to dinner tonight.



Dinner looks absolutely delicious, but Miss Evie is the standout in that pic!


----------



## Phiomega

Dextersmom said:


> Brought this bleu zanzibar mini to dinner tonight.



Oh that Bleu Zanzibar is so beautiful!


----------



## Dextersmom

Phiomega said:


> Oh that Bleu Zanzibar is so beautiful!





ksuromax said:


> very exquisite!





jeanstohandbags said:


> Dinner looks absolutely delicious, but Miss Evie is the standout in that pic!


Thank you, Bal lovelies.


----------



## ksuromax

BV Loop and sandals


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> BV Loop and sandals


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV Loop and sandals


Another bouquet of colors to behold.....thank you k.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Gold Evelyne PM.


----------



## Iamminda

Dear K and DM — the two of you look so beautiful with your OOTD, from head to toe.  I will award you both with my Fabulous Friday Look award 



ksuromax said:


> BV Loop and sandals





Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Gold Evelyne PM.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Dear K and DM — the two of you look so beautiful with your OOTD, from head to toe.  I will award you both with my Fabulous Friday Look award


You are the sweetest person ever, IM.   Thank you, my friend.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Dear K and DM — the two of you look so beautiful with your OOTD, from head to toe.  I will award you both with my Fabulous Friday Look award


You're too kind, Darlin'!!!  thank you heaps


----------



## StefaniJoy

Took out my YSL Lou Lou bag for the first time today in this beautiful weather. The leather is so soft I just want to squeeze it LOL


----------



## Iamminda

StefaniJoy said:


> Took out my YSL Lou Lou bag for the first time today in this beautiful weather. The leather is so soft I just want to squeeze it LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4035874



Oh I love this bag — so gorgeous.  What size is yours?  I tried on both the black and graphite medium a few months ago and fell hard for this bag (it is on my long wishlist).


----------



## StefaniJoy

Iamminda said:


> Oh I love this bag — so gorgeous.  What size is yours?  I tried on both the black and graphite medium a few months ago and fell hard for this bag (it is on my long wishlist).



Hi! This is the small size and i can only wear it with the strap long as shown in the photo. The graphite is a gorgeous color! I had purchased this bag in the medium size but it was so bulky as a shoulder bag and too long as a crossbody that I returned it. I LOVE this size! Anyway, the leather on this is so squishy and yummy [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Dextersmom

StefaniJoy said:


> Took out my YSL Lou Lou bag for the first time today in this beautiful weather. The leather is so soft I just want to squeeze it LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4035874


The leather looks gorgeous on this beauty.


----------



## Dextersmom

Tonight with my new (purchased in March) caviar square mini with light gold hardware.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with my new (purchased in March) caviar square mini with light gold hardware.



Another killer look — and killer meal !!!   So pretty — and so yummy.  Lovely dearie.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with my new (purchased in March) caviar square mini with light gold hardware.


Very pretty, Dextersmom  I like that little Chanel.


----------



## StefaniJoy

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with my new (purchased in March) caviar square mini with light gold hardware.



Perfect TRIFECTA of bag, salad, and sunset! The square mini looks great on you [emoji254]


----------



## Dextersmom

StefaniJoy said:


> Perfect TRIFECTA of bag, salad, and sunset! The square mini looks great on you [emoji254]





Iamminda said:


> Another killer look — and killer meal !!!   So pretty — and so yummy.  Lovely dearie.





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Very pretty, Dextersmom  I like that little Chanel.


Thank you so much, lovely Bal beauties.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Rouge Tomate Evelyne PM.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rouge Tomate Evelyne PM.



What a lovely sight you are.  This may be my favorite kimono top of yours (think every one of yours is my favorite ).  And it is great to see your beautiful Evelyne again.


----------



## StefaniJoy

I took my beloved Celine to SAKS today to look at handbags [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> What a lovely sight you are.  This may be my favorite kimono top of yours (think every one of yours is my favorite ).  And it is great to see your beautiful Evelyne again.


Thank you, my friend.   Whatever one I am wearing I think is my favorite!  They are all pretty unique and special.


----------



## Iamminda

StefaniJoy said:


> I took my beloved Celine to SAKS today to look at handbags [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4037695



This is such a gorgeous bag!  Hope you had fun shopping today.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rouge Tomate Evelyne PM.



I am drooling over all your Evelynes!  Love the outfit you have pared this lovely Rouge Tomate PM with too!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with my new (purchased in March) caviar square mini with light gold hardware.



Love, love, love everything here!!!


----------



## Kendie26

StefaniJoy said:


> I took my beloved Celine to SAKS today to look at handbags [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4037695


 Yippee!!! Celine / Luggage die-hard here admiring your beauty


----------



## StefaniJoy

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rouge Tomate Evelyne PM.



So many beautiful colors in your outfit! Looks great! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

StefaniJoy said:


> So many beautiful colors in your outfit! Looks great! [emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you, StefaniJoy. 


jeanstohandbags said:


> I am drooling over all your Evelynes!  Love the outfit you have pared this lovely Rouge Tomate PM with too!


Thank you. 



jeanstohandbags said:


> Love, love, love everything here!!!


Thank you so much, jthb.


----------



## Dextersmom

Tuesday with my caviar medium CF, iridescent lilac bracelet and Princetown slippers.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my caviar medium CF, iridescent lilac bracelet and Princetown slippers.



You look beautiful—actually, perfection is the right word.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> You look beautiful—actually, perfection is the right word.


You are too generous, my friend.  Thank you. [emoji8] [emoji179] 

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my caviar medium CF, iridescent lilac bracelet and Princetown slippers.


looking lovely!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> looking lovely!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Loop, espadrilles and H shawl


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my caviar medium CF, iridescent lilac bracelet and Princetown slippers.





ksuromax said:


> BV Loop, espadrilles and H shawl


2 Frashionistas! DM & K


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Loop, espadrilles and H shawl



I love seeing these beautiful colors — a great outfit you have on K


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I love seeing these beautiful colors — a great outfit you have on K


Thank you dearly!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV Loop, espadrilles and H shawl


Your shawl is spectacular!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> 2 Frashionistas! DM & K


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Your shawl is spectacular!!


thank you, Sweetie!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Sunshine Pillow


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> BV Sunshine Pillow


Very pretty and elegant BV


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Very pretty and elegant BV


thank you!  
lovely new avatar!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV Sunshine Pillow


This 1 is angelic/ethereal like!! LOVE!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> This 1 is angelic/ethereal like!! LOVE!


thank you, Sweetheart!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> BV Sunshine Pillow



This is such a pretty bag, and the macaron charm is just cuteness overload!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> This is such a pretty bag, and the macaron charm is just cuteness overload!


thank you, Dear!


----------



## Dextersmom

Yesterday and today with my Rock my Shoulder flap. 
PS. If you look closely you can see my sneaky boy Dexter, watching me from behind.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday and today with my Rock my Shoulder flap.
> PS. If you look closely you can see my sneaky boy Dexter, watching me from behind.


he is like your guardian angel, sitting on your right shoulder  
lovely look, my dear!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Sunshine Pillow



I love this sweet bag and Laduree charm (charm twins ).


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday and today with my Rock my Shoulder flap.
> PS. If you look closely you can see my sneaky boy Dexter, watching me from behind.



I love this edgy bag (that gorgeous thick chain) and you look great.  I first looked for your boy on the ground (could not find him) — then I finally saw him up near the tub.  We need to have a game where we try to spot your boys in your pictures (kinda like “Where’s Waldo?”, we can call it “Where is Dexter (or Walter)?”.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I love this sweet bag and Laduree charm (charm twins ).


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I love this edgy bag (that gorgeous thick chain) and you look great.  I first looked for your boy on the ground (could not find him) — then I finally saw him up near the tub.  We need to have a game where we try to spot your boys in your pictures (kinda like “Where’s Waldo?”, we can call it “Where is Dexter (or Walter)?”.


Thank you, IM and I adore that idea!!! My boy's should be famous (actually to me they already are). 


ksuromax said:


> he is like your guardian angel, sitting on your right shoulder
> lovely look, my dear!


Thank you and yes that is exactly right, k.  He must know where DH and I are at all times for all to be well with him.


----------



## Phiomega

My one and only Chloé....



It is Chloé Kurtis - not as popular as Drew or others but I really love it, just not as functional as my other bags....


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday and today with my Rock my Shoulder flap.
> PS. If you look closely you can see my sneaky boy Dexter, watching me from behind.


Super cool style for you DM...love how it looks on you & TOO CUTE w/ Dex in background!!! Like @ksuromax said, he’s like an angel on your shoulder!!! I had my WOC out yesterday, the one i named DEX after you as you were my inspiration. About to post it in chanel forum in a minute but I’ll put it here too


----------



## Kendie26

Per above comment to our lovely @Dextersmom here’s my chanel WOC that I named “Dex” in honor of her (&her beloved kitty) because she was the 1 who inspired me & convinced me to try a WOC (& now I own 3) This is my 1st one purchased & the iridescent sheen on it is truly magic. Sorry it’s a ladies room mod but we have a fun new thread in chanel that is dedicate to ladies room selfies


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Per above comment to our lovely @Dextersmom here’s my chanel WOC that I named “Dex” in honor of her (&her beloved kitty) because she was the 1 who inspired me & convinced me to try a WOC (& now I own 3) This is my 1st one purchased & the iridescent sheen on it is truly magic. Sorry it’s a ladies room mod but we have a fun new thread in chanel that is dedicate to ladies room selfies


You and your WOC look amazing, my friend. 


Kendie26 said:


> Super cool style for you DM...love how it looks on you & TOO CUTE w/ Dex in background!!! Like @ksuromax said, he’s like an angel on your shoulder!!! I had my WOC out yesterday, the one i named DEX after you as you were my inspiration. About to post it in chanel forum in a minute but I’ll put it here too


Thank you.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> You and your WOC look amazing, my friend.
> 
> Thank you.


Kind thanks DM.....maybe someday “my Dex” will meet “the real Dex” & they will bond!!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Cabat


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> BV Cabat


Bella!


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Bella!


Grazi


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Cabat



Such a beauty!!!  Love looking at this one.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Such a beauty!!!  Love looking at this one.


thank you, Hun!


----------



## ksuromax

arrived today, my new to me, my summer vacs buddy, smells divine and feels like velvet  
Mulberry Lily in glossy goatskin, reg size


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> arrived today, my new to me, my summer vacs buddy, smells divine and feels like velvet
> Mulberry Lily in glossy goatskin, reg size


OH WOW!!!  One of my favorite Mulberrys and what a glorious spectacular pink for summer. Any season!  And _the_ Tree! Congratulations, dear, you'll be fabulouser than ever What scarves do you have that go with it or will you get new ones?


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> OH WOW!!!  One of my favorite Mulberrys and what a glorious spectacular pink for summer. Any season!  And _the_ Tree! Congratulations, dear, you'll be fabulouser than ever What scarves do you have that go with it or will you get new ones?


AMcQ sheer silk 140 cm one, it will be a perfect match  
Thank you, Sweetheart, you are too kind  
and, YES, the TREE!!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> AMcQ sheer silk 140 cm one, it will be a perfect match
> Thank you, Sweetheart, you are too kind
> and, YES, the TREE!!!


I'm just telling the truth 
And I absolutely think we need mod pics to envision this bag and scarf together!


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I'm just telling the truth
> And I absolutely think we need mod pics to envision this bag and scarf together!


yup, me too!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> arrived today, my new to me, my summer vacs buddy, smells divine and feels like velvet
> Mulberry Lily in glossy goatskin, reg size



Congrats on this beautiful Lily — what a great color, perfect for this spring/summer.  I agree with SGCW, you will be even more fabulouser than ever.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this beautiful Lily — what a great color, perfect for this spring/summer.  I agree with SGCW, you will be even more fabulouser than ever.


thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> arrived today, my new to me, my summer vacs buddy, smells divine and feels like velvet
> Mulberry Lily in glossy goatskin, reg size


What a saturated, gorgeous color!!! Congrats!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> What a saturated, gorgeous color!!! Congrats!!


thank you!


----------



## blushes_pink

My first marc jacobs- snapshot bag


----------



## LostInBal

New cutie in!
A.McQueen hot red key ring charm skeleton!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> arrived today, my new to me, my summer vacs buddy, smells divine and feels like velvet
> Mulberry Lily in glossy goatskin, reg size


 Woot! Big congrats my friend on this beauty. THIS is my #1 fave Mulb color, Mulb Pink....i have a clutch in this color & I just stare at it every time I open my closet. Am i crazy/wrong on this but it seems like you’ve been venturing into some smaller bags (in addition to all your gorgeous larger sizes)?


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> New cutie in!
> A.McQueen hot red key ring charm skeleton!


Now that is just TOO TOO CUTE!!


----------



## Kendie26

blushes_pink said:


> My first marc jacobs- snapshot bag


Very chic & pretty...love the color combo & the shape! Congrats & thanks for posting your new beauty


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Woot! Big congrats my friend on this beauty. THIS is my #1 fave Mulb color, Mulb Pink....i have a clutch in this color & I just stare at it every time I open my closet. Am i crazy/wrong on this but it seems like you’ve been venturing into some smaller bags (in addition to all your gorgeous larger sizes)?


Thank you!!! I thought you would be the only/first one to sniff a reveal coming up from me, as i was scrolling thru Mulbs reading about Lilies and liking all your pics 
i just realized that big bags on the long run add unnecessary load on my shoulder and neck
i still use my big ones on work/daily basis, but in the evening, or on vacs, a small xbody is more appropriate, safe and light, plus hands are free for the camera


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Thank you!!! I thought you would be the only/first one to sniff a reveal coming up from me, as i was scrolling thru Mulbs reading about Lilies and liking all your pics
> i just realized that big bags on the long run add unnecessary load on my shoulder and neck
> i still use my big ones on work/daily basis, but in the evening, or on vacs, a small xbody is more appropriate, safe and light, plus hands are free for the camera


 Great to hear! So glad you found this one as that color is BRILLIANT...sheer genius!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Great to hear! So glad you found this one as that color is BRILLIANT...sheer genius!!


thank you, my Dear Friend!


----------



## LostInBal

Kendie26 said:


> Now that is just TOO TOO CUTE!!


Will it match with my new 01 Chocolate fb First gold tag??


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

aalinne_72 said:


> New cutie in!
> A.McQueen hot red key ring charm skeleton!


This is scary, aalinne


----------



## LostInBal

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> This is scary, aalinne


Have you read above? That’s even more scary where he’ll be settled


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> thank you, my Dear Friend!


YAY! Love pink and I'm even warming up to your fluo Bal bracelet


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

aalinne_72 said:


> Have you read above? That’s even more scary where he’ll be settled


He'll be the cherry on top


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> YAY! Love pink and I'm even warming up to your fluo Bal bracelet


 i decided to go "demna" today, wore it logo out


----------



## LostInBal

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> He'll be the cherry on top


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> OH WOW!!!  One of my favorite Mulberrys and what a glorious spectacular pink for summer. Any season!  And _the_ Tree! Congratulations, dear, you'll be fabulouser than ever What scarves do you have that go with it or will you get new ones?


this! 
play bold, or go home!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> this!
> play bold, or go home!


Ha, this is SO you girlfriend!


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> Will it match with my new 01 Chocolate fb First gold tag??


Me thinks so!!  Who wouldn’t love chocolate & a red cute friendly Skelton ?!


----------



## Kendie26

Doing errands w/ my Boy


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Doing errands w/ my Boy


smashingly refined and exquisite look, tres chic, my Dear!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> smashingly refined and exquisite look, tres chic, my Dear!


Thank you kindly sweetface!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Doing errands w/ my Boy


Yes, looking like the epitome of elegance in black and beige today, Kendie


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> this!
> play bold, or go home!


Totally!  

Everything looks lovely together  and each item brings something special to the look. I'm hoping I can play a bit bold soon too, if/when my Sorbet City arrives *waiting*


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Kendie26 said:


> Doing errands w/ my Boy



Oh wow Kendie, fabulous pic, bag, styling...fabulous everything!!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

aalinne_72 said:


> New cutie in!
> A.McQueen hot red key ring charm skeleton!



 I didn't even know these came in red, must be very limited edition, amazing score!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

aalinne_72 said:


> Will it match with my new 01 Chocolate fb First gold tag??



 Choc & red =


----------



## Kendie26

jeanstohandbags said:


> Oh wow Kendie, fabulous pic, bag, styling...fabulous everything!!!





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Yes, looking like the epitome of elegance in black and beige today, Kendie


Double Thanks to both of you sweeties...it was a strange angle in the pic. I always try to highlight the bag over everything else but my shortie arms make selfies challenging & haha SGCW...Black & beige (boring for many) is SO “my speed!”


----------



## boeyshona

My new in Gucci! Lighting is so terrible here but I promise she’s a lovely shade of red!


----------



## ksuromax

boeyshona said:


> View attachment 4048418
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new in Gucci! Lighting is so terrible here but I promise she’s a lovely shade of red!


Spring perfection!


----------



## Iamminda

boeyshona said:


> View attachment 4048418
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new in Gucci! Lighting is so terrible here but I promise she’s a lovely shade of red!



Very lovely!!  Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## boeyshona

ksuromax said:


> Spring perfection!



Haha yes! Perfect for spring and summer!


----------



## boeyshona

Iamminda said:


> Very lovely!!  Congrats and enjoy!!



Thank you!!


----------



## Kendie26

boeyshona said:


> View attachment 4048418
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new in Gucci! Lighting is so terrible here but I promise she’s a lovely shade of red!


OMG!!  I’m in love w/ your new Gucci Flowers bamboo handle.....SOOOOOOO BEAUTIFUL!! Your pic is perfect!!! Happiest Congrats to you!!


----------



## Kendie26

Happy to share my 1st new bag purchase of the year (as I’ve been “good”/not buying lately) Many of you know I adore my Bal Papier Mini, especially the color....my new Gucci Marmont mini camera bag is SUPER close in color, as you’ll see side-by-side pic. I’ve wanted this Gucci for a long time & i just love her! Happy weekend y’all!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Happy to share my 1st new bag purchase of the year (as I’ve been “good”/not buying lately) Many of you know I adore my Bal Papier Mini, especially the color....my new Gucci Marmont mini camera bag is SUPER close in color, as you’ll see side-by-side pic. I’ve wanted this Gucci for a long time & i just love her! Happy weekend y’all!


Congratulations, Kendie! Nothing like having your favourite colour bags in different sizes and models


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Happy to share my 1st new bag purchase of the year (as I’ve been “good”/not buying lately) Many of you know I adore my Bal Papier Mini, especially the color....my new Gucci Marmont mini camera bag is SUPER close in color, as you’ll see side-by-side pic. I’ve wanted this Gucci for a long time & i just love her! Happy weekend y’all!


I love this color too and they are both so special and unique. Congrats on your gorgeous Gucci, my friend. It is very beautiful.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Happy to share my 1st new bag purchase of the year (as I’ve been “good”/not buying lately) Many of you know I adore my Bal Papier Mini, especially the color....my new Gucci Marmont mini camera bag is SUPER close in color, as you’ll see side-by-side pic. I’ve wanted this Gucci for a long time & i just love her! Happy weekend y’all!



Congrats on this beautiful Marmont — this line is quite beautiful with its chevron-ish lines/design.  And what a pretty color — so close to your Papier.  Enjoy.  Hopefully you can use her this weekend.


----------



## boeyshona

Kendie26 said:


> Happy to share my 1st new bag purchase of the year (as I’ve been “good”/not buying lately) Many of you know I adore my Bal Papier Mini, especially the color....my new Gucci Marmont mini camera bag is SUPER close in color, as you’ll see side-by-side pic. I’ve wanted this Gucci for a long time & i just love her! Happy weekend y’all!



They’re a matchmake in heaven!! Beautiful!!


----------



## boeyshona

Kendie26 said:


> OMG!!  I’m in love w/ your new Gucci Flowers bamboo handle.....SOOOOOOO BEAUTIFUL!! Your pic is perfect!!! Happiest Congrats to you!!



Aww thank you! I can feel your excitement for me!


----------



## Dextersmom

Tonight we went out for an early dinner and I used my Gucci wallet as a clutch.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight we went out for an early dinner and I used my Gucci wallet as a clutch.



I so love the butterfly detail — and the beautiful leather.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I so love the butterfly detail — and the beautiful leather.


Thank you, lovely IM.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight we went out for an early dinner and I used my Gucci wallet as a clutch.


Yum yum!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Happy to share my 1st new bag purchase of the year (as I’ve been “good”/not buying lately) Many of you know I adore my Bal Papier Mini, especially the color....my new Gucci Marmont mini camera bag is SUPER close in color, as you’ll see side-by-side pic. I’ve wanted this Gucci for a long time & i just love her! Happy weekend y’all!


Ahaaa!!!! Some is also gravitating to smaller bags?? 
this must be spring mood, we want to wear smaller bags with light dresses 
very nice score, very 'you', the colour, the pattern a'la chevron, congrats, my Dear!!!


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Congratulations, Kendie! Nothing like having your favourite colour bags in different sizes and models





Dextersmom said:


> I love this color too and they are both so special and unique. Congrats on your gorgeous Gucci, my friend. It is very beautiful.





Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this beautiful Marmont — this line is quite beautiful with its chevron-ish lines/design.  And what a pretty color — so close to your Papier.  Enjoy.  Hopefully you can use her this weekend.





boeyshona said:


> They’re a matchmake in heaven!! Beautiful!!





ksuromax said:


> Ahaaa!!!! Some is also gravitating to smaller bags??
> this must be spring mood, we want to wear smaller bags with light dresses
> very nice score, very 'you', the colour, the pattern a'la chevron, congrats, my Dear!!!


Thank you all sweet Lovelies!!
@SomethingGoodCanWork Yes & I’ve never found a color this close to the Bal Papier so I was curious to photo them side-by-side.@Dextersmom I know you appreciate/love Gucci too (your Disco & Tian tote, bracelet & shoes!)I’ve wanted this bag for well over a year now  I figured that was a long enough wait!! Your butterfly wallet/clutch is a royal beauty!
@Iamminda chevronish indeed plus i love their hardware. I will use this weekend if not pouring rain!
@ksuromax haha yes, I’ve been into small & mini bags the last 2+ years for sure. Hope you are loving your Lily!
@boeyshona thankyou & I still can’t get over how stunning your bamboo Gucci flowers bag is. If i saw that one I would have been SUPER DUPER tempted!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Yum yum!!!


----------



## fally

Kendie26 said:


> Happy to share my 1st new bag purchase of the year (as I’ve been “good”/not buying lately) Many of you know I adore my Bal Papier Mini, especially the color....my new Gucci Marmont mini camera bag is SUPER close in color, as you’ll see side-by-side pic. I’ve wanted this Gucci for a long time & i just love her! Happy weekend y’all!



Oh my gosh my sweet friend @Kendie26 , just when i think that i am safe and have escaped the temptation of finding a lovely taupe / beige / mocha bag you pull out the big guns.


----------



## Kendie26

fally said:


> Oh my gosh my sweet friend @Kendie26 , just when i think that i am safe and have escaped the temptation of finding a lovely taupe / beige / mocha bag you pull out the big guns.


 Woman, you have THE best mini out there but thank you. This 1 is really sweet. Debut outing tonightHappy rest of weekend to you dearest


----------



## MAGJES

Kendie26 said:


> Happy to share my 1st new bag purchase of the year (as I’ve been “good”/not buying lately) Many of you know I adore my Bal Papier Mini, especially the color....my new Gucci Marmont mini camera bag is SUPER close in color, as you’ll see side-by-side pic. I’ve wanted this Gucci for a long time & i just love her! Happy weekend y’all!


Love the color!  You need to take her out on the town!!


----------



## ksuromax

the mini Lily just arrived, mind-blowing indigo colour, which looks like fierce blue/UV and despite her childish mini size i still love it!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> the mini Lily just arrived, mind-blowing indigo colour, which looks like fierce blue/UV and despite her childish mini size i still love it!


Saaaaaay WHAT>!!!!!????? I am dying LOL, pardon me but please do not take that the wrong way girlfriend! I have a mini Lily in mushroom metallic so I know exactly how small your STUNNING indigo is....total LOVE Fest here but I’m just laughing cause I asked you about going smaller w/ the regular Lily & now this!!!


----------



## Kendie26

MAGJES said:


> Love the color!  You need to take her out on the town!!


Kind thanks MAGJES!! I actually used her last night.....a Gucci gal asked me for mods so here she is. Totally love this 1Thanks again!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Saaaaaay WHAT>!!!!!????? I am dying LOL, pardon me but please do not take that the wrong way girlfriend! I have a mini Lily in mushroom metallic so I know exactly how small your STUNNING indigo is....total LOVE Fest here but I’m just laughing cause I asked you about going smaller w/ the regular Lily & now this!!!



i know, right?
this is A DARN SMALL bag
hardly it deserves the term 'bag' at all, it's probably more a 'bag sample' 
i placed a bid for it, and won the auction, and it was like... 'oh, my  well, whatevah...'
my huge BB KeyOne doesn't fit in, but as it has card slots and can take on board a lippy+powder and keys i am ok to keep it for a change 
My DD loves my pink Lily and i might pass this one down to her, she is turning 10 in August, and it's her first 2-digit year, and mini Lily brand new with plastics on and tag attached might be a great start for her  but hush....


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Kind thanks MAGJES!! I actually used her last night.....a Gucci gal asked me for mods so here she is. Totally love this 1Thanks again!


OMG! You look marvelous, my Friend!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> i know, right?
> this is A DARN SMALL bag
> hardly it deserves the term 'bag' at all, it's probably more a 'bag sample'
> i placed a bid for it, and won the auction, and it was like... 'oh, my  well. whatevah...'
> my huge BB KeyOne doesn't fit in, but as it has card slots and can take on board a lippy+powder and keys i am ok to keep it for a change
> My DD loves my pink Lily and i might pass this one down to her, she is turning 10 in August, and it's her first 2-digit year, and mini Lily brand new with plastics on and tag attached might be a great start for her  but hush....


Too funny...you crack me up girl!! You could always use the mini inside 1 of your larger bags like your gorgeous BV cabas/totes or hobo/Day bags. I haven’t used my mushroom metallic in a long time but i used to just take it when hubby & I would just walk around town (if he drove & I didn’t need my keyfob). Happy early Bday to DD & no doubt she’d be THRILLED to wear that magnificent Mulb Pink Lily


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Too funny...you crack me up girl!! You could always use the mini inside 1 of your larger bags like your gorgeous BV cabas/totes or hobo/Day bags. I haven’t used my mushroom metallic in a long time but i used to just take it when hubby & I would just walk around town (if he drove & I didn’t need my keyfob). Happy early Bday to DD & no doubt she’d be THRILLED to wear that magnificent Mulb Pink Lily


 pink is MINE!!! she MIGHT get the mini Indigo one 
i have more pics in Mulberry forum, check Love for Lily thread, i have them all in Family shot  
they actually do feel like russian dolls, i store reg inside my medium, now mini will 'nest' inside another medium


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> pink is MINE!!! she MIGHT get the mini Indigo one
> i have more pics in Mulberry forum, check Love for Lily thread, i have them all in Family shot


Oh duh on mebrain not in gear yet!! EIther way, BOTH those bags/colors are PHENOMENAL


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Oh duh on mebrain not in gear yet!! EIther way, BOTH those bags/colors are PHENOMENAL


----------



## MAGJES

Kendie26 said:


> Kind thanks MAGJES!! I actually used her last night.....a Gucci gal asked me for mods so here she is. Totally love this 1Thanks again!


Looks perfect with the dress!  I’m considering this same bag in red. I love the length of the strap and the long drop.


----------



## Kendie26

MAGJES said:


> Looks perfect with the dress!  I’m considering this same bag in red. I love the length of the strap and the long drop.


Thanks so much & OMG YAY YOU....Gucci makes THE MOST PERFECT red!!! If my memory is working, i believe the drop is 24” on this mini size (I ordered on Gucci website & think that’s the drop) I’m 5’3” if that helps you at all to see where it might hit your hip area. Excited for you if you get one!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> the mini Lily just arrived, mind-blowing indigo colour, which looks like fierce blue/UV and despite her childish mini size i still love it!



This indigo color is absolutely mind-blowingly beautiful!!  Wow, so in awe of this color.  So it is a little small (lol), I know you can make it work


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Kind thanks MAGJES!! I actually used her last night.....a Gucci gal asked me for mods so here she is. Totally love this 1Thanks again!


Beautiful debut K.  Love this pretty dress — you always look so elegant and lady like (a style inspiration for sure)


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful debut K.  Love this pretty dress — you always look so elegant and lady like (a style inspiration for sure)


Sweetest Sista-friend, you are SO adorbs & too kind! “Elegant & ladylike”-my husband is in hysterics as i told him you said that!! He asked if you know of my potty mouth


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> the mini Lily just arrived, mind-blowing indigo colour, which looks like fierce blue/UV and despite her childish mini size i still love it!


Candy colored beauties!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunday fun with my silver mini.  I am also wearing the 1st pair of pants I have worn/purchased in 15 years!  No joke.  I hate pants....hate the way they look on me, the way they feel, etc.  I wear skirts or denim or shorts, sometimes dresses, period.  Never pants.  However, I saw these Vince Camuto floral gardens pants online at Nordstrom and they really appealed to me.  I kept them in my cart for over a month and finally ordered them.  They arrived yesterday and I love them....probably because they resemble a skirt.....but anyway I am a fan.  I am usually between a 6 and 8, btw and I went with a 6 in these.....AND they got marked down by 30% today, so I called for a price adjustment.  I  Nordstrom customer service.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> Sunday fun with my silver mini.  I am also wearing the 1st pair of pants I have worn/purchased in 15 years!  No joke.  I hate pants....hate the way they look on me, the way they feel, etc.  I wear skirts or denim or shorts, sometimes dresses, period.  Never pants.  However, I saw these Vince Camuto floral gardens pants online at Nordstrom and they really appealed to me.  I kept them in my cart for over a month and finally ordered them.  They arrived yesterday and I love them....probably because they resemble a skirt.....but anyway I am a fan.  I am usually between a 6 and 8, btw and I went with a 6 in these.....AND they got marked down by 30% today, so I called for a price adjustment.  I  Nordstrom customer service.


You look lovely in pants as you do in everything else you post here  I just get the feeling that you'd look fabulous in jeans. I mean, you can rock shorts so what could you not wear?!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Sunday fun with my silver mini.  I am also wearing the 1st pair of pants I have worn/purchased in 15 years!  No joke.  I hate pants....hate the way they look on me, the way they feel, etc.  I wear skirts or denim or shorts, sometimes dresses, period.  Never pants.  However, I saw these Vince Camuto floral gardens pants online at Nordstrom and they really appealed to me.  I kept them in my cart for over a month and finally ordered them.  They arrived yesterday and I love them....probably because they resemble a skirt.....but anyway I am a fan.  I am usually between a 6 and 8, btw and I went with a 6 in these.....AND they got marked down by 30% today, so I called for a price adjustment.  I  Nordstrom customer service.



I love these flowy pants on you especially paired perfectly with this tank.  Such a beautiful look.  I think you need more of these pants if they have them in different colors/patterns (although they would be covering up your beautiful legs, lol).   Your silver mini is just gorgeous as well (have not seen this one in awhile).


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I love these flowy pants on you especially paired perfectly with this tank.  Such a beautiful look.  I think you need more of these pants if they have them in different colors/patterns (although they would be covering up your beautiful legs, lol).   Your silver mini is just gorgeous as well (have not seen this one in awhile).


Thank you, IM. I think I will keep my eyes open for more pants in this style.  I do love this silver mini and I need to use it more.  


SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You look lovely in pants as you do in everything else you post here  I just get the feeling that you'd look fabulous in jeans. I mean, you can rock shorts so what could you not wear?!


You are too sweet, my dear.  I do wear jeans, sorry for the confusion.  I don't wear any pants/slacks other than jeans...until today.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Sunday fun with my silver mini.  I am also wearing the 1st pair of pants I have worn/purchased in 15 years!  No joke.  I hate pants....hate the way they look on me, the way they feel, etc.  I wear skirts or denim or shorts, sometimes dresses, period.  Never pants.  However, I saw these Vince Camuto floral gardens pants online at Nordstrom and they really appealed to me.  I kept them in my cart for over a month and finally ordered them.  They arrived yesterday and I love them....probably because they resemble a skirt.....but anyway I am a fan.  I am usually between a 6 and 8, btw and I went with a 6 in these.....AND they got marked down by 30% today, so I called for a price adjustment.  I  Nordstrom customer service.


Lovely look!  
i love your silver mini


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Sunday fun with my silver mini.  I am also wearing the 1st pair of pants I have worn/purchased in 15 years!  No joke.  I hate pants....hate the way they look on me, the way they feel, etc.  I wear skirts or denim or shorts, sometimes dresses, period.  Never pants.  However, I saw these Vince Camuto floral gardens pants online at Nordstrom and they really appealed to me.  I kept them in my cart for over a month and finally ordered them.  They arrived yesterday and I love them....probably because they resemble a skirt.....but anyway I am a fan.  I am usually between a 6 and 8, btw and I went with a 6 in these.....AND they got marked down by 30% today, so I called for a price adjustment.  I  Nordstrom customer service.


 Pardon me for laughing hard at your comments (ie-“I hate pants” etc) I SOOOOO get that DM as I feel the same. Impossible to find pants that fit well so I usually live in dresses/skirts to (except during freezing winter) Vince Camuto has put out some lovely clothes lately & these are a perfect example. SO pretty & feminine on you & I adore the silver mini obviously! I agree w/ @SomethingGoodCanWork  there is NOTHING that beautiful you can NOT wear & look FAB!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Pardon me for laughing hard at your comments (ie-“I hate pants” etc) I SOOOOO get that DM as I feel the same. Impossible to find pants that fit well so I usually live in dresses/skirts to (except during freezing winter) Vince Camuto has put out some lovely clothes lately & these are a perfect example. SO pretty & feminine on you & I adore the silver mini obviously! I agree w/ @SomethingGoodCanWork  there is NOTHING that beautiful you can NOT wear & look FAB!


Thanks, Kendie.  You are a sweetheart. 


ksuromax said:


> Lovely look!
> i love your silver mini


Thank you, k.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> I agree w/ @SomethingGoodCanWork  there is NOTHING that beautiful you can NOT wear & look FAB!



@Dextersmom  +1.  What SGCW and K said.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> @Dextersmom  +1.  What SGCW and K said.


Love you, IM.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kendie26 said:


> Happy to share my 1st new bag purchase of the year (as I’ve been “good”/not buying lately) Many of you know I adore my Bal Papier Mini, especially the color....my new Gucci Marmont mini camera bag is SUPER close in color, as you’ll see side-by-side pic. I’ve wanted this Gucci for a long time & i just love her! Happy weekend y’all!


Both are gorgeous! Love your Papier mini!!!!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Sunshine mama said:


> Both are gorgeous! Love your Papier mini!!!!!!!


Thanks so much Sunshine  mama! The mini Papier is even cuter in person


----------



## ksuromax

needed a pop of colour to 'live up' my boring outfit today, BV was what doctor ordered!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> needed a pop of colour to 'live up' my boring outfit today, BV was what doctor ordered!



Nothing boring about your outfit, but OMG the colour on your BV is breathtaking against it!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Nothing boring about your outfit, but OMG the colour on your BV is breathtaking against it!


thank you!  
she is with me today as well


----------



## ksuromax

BV hobo


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo


Gorgeous hobo, k.


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry, Alexa


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry, Alexa


This looks like such a beautiful and functional bag—really like those double buckles/straps


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This looks like such a beautiful and functional bag—really like those double buckles/straps


Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Did some shopping today and here I am in the Anthropologie dressing room with my lambskin medium CF and a pair of silk pants I am trying on (I purchased these and this makes the 2nd pair of pants I now own).


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Did some shopping today and here I am in the Anthropologie dressing room with my lambskin medium CF and a pair of silk pants I am trying on (I purchased these and this makes the 2nd pair of pants I now own).



Such a beautiful look DM — great pairing of the yellow tank with the vest and skirt (you have got the most stylish denim jackets and vests, you rock them big time!!!).  (I was wondering what you got in your N bag, lol, nosy me).   Congrats on your second pair of flowy pants — they look fabulous and comfy.  Glad you had a good shoppping day


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Such a beautiful look DM — great pairing of the yellow tank with the vest and skirt (you have got the most stylish denim jackets and vests, you rock them big time!!!).  (I was wondering what you got in your N bag, lol, nosy me).   Congrats on your second pair of flowy pants — they look fabulous and comfy.  Glad you had a good shoppping day


Thank you, my sweet IM. I picked up a chunky, cozy Free People sweater in a soft rose color at Nordstrom.


----------



## Dextersmom

To transition my outfit for dinner out, I ditched my denim vest, added an Etro scarf and switched to a mini flap.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, my sweet IM. I picked up a chunky, cozy Free People sweater in a soft rose color at Nordstrom.



Sounds pretty — cant wait to see it on you (is it cold enough for sweaters this weekend, lol ?).  Good night dearie.  

Edit to add — love your evening look too.  That gorgeous scarf!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Sounds pretty — cant wait to see it on you (is it cold enough for sweaters this weekend, lol ?).  Good night dearie.
> 
> Edit to add — love your evening look too.  That gorgeous scarf!!!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Did some shopping today and here I am in the Anthropologie dressing room with my lambskin medium CF and a pair of silk pants I am trying on (I purchased these and this makes the 2nd pair of pants I now own).



I must second IM in that you denim vests & jackets are totally fabulous & add such a cool dimension to your outfits.  Love your CC shoes & bag, and those pants are very cute too....as always, love it all!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> To transition my outfit for dinner out, I ditched my denim vest, added an Etro scarf and switched to a mini flap.


what a lovely cheerful look!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> To transition my outfit for dinner out, I ditched my denim vest, added an Etro scarf and switched to a mini flap.


Lovely colours in your scarf


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Did some shopping today and here I am in the Anthropologie dressing room with my lambskin medium CF and a pair of silk pants I am trying on (I purchased these and this makes the 2nd pair of pants I now own).


Super sweet pants!!! LOVE LOVE


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Super sweet pants!!! LOVE LOVE





jeanstohandbags said:


> I must second IM in that you denim vests & jackets are totally fabulous & add such a cool dimension to your outfits.  Love your CC shoes & bag, and those pants are very cute too....as always, love it all!!





ksuromax said:


> what a lovely cheerful look!!





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Lovely colours in your scarf


Thank you all, my lovely and thoughtful Bal buddies.


----------



## Dextersmom

Spending Cinco de Mayo with my TPM Evie in Bougainvillea.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Spending Cinco de Mayo with my TPM Evie in Bougainvillea.



Beautiful look on this sunny Cinco de Mayo day.  Such a pretty lace tank and gorgeous Evie.  DM, you always provide me with my daily eye candy


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful look on this sunny Cinco de Mayo day.  Such a pretty lace tank and gorgeous Evie.  DM, you always provide me with my daily eye candy


Thank you, IM.


----------



## Dextersmom

Starting off the week with my red CF and my new silk Anthro pants.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Starting off the week with my red CF and my new silk Anthro pants.



What a beautiful outfit DM — love how you pair your new pants with the rest of your ensemble.  And we haven’t seen your red CF for awhile — so gorgeous.  Have a great week.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> Starting off the week with my red CF and my new silk Anthro pants.


Looking lovely  and rocking those pants


----------



## fally

Dextersmom said:


> Starting off the week with my red CF and my new silk Anthro pants.



You look stunning my sweet friend @Dextersmom  I love your Bohemian chic pairing


----------



## fally

Dextersmom said:


> Starting off the week with my red CF and my new silk Anthro pants.



Sorry my friend, I haven't been posting replies on tpf because it keeps duplicating my replies. I apologize.


----------



## Dextersmom

fally said:


> Sorry my friend, I haven't been posting replies on tpf because it keeps duplicating my replies. I apologize.


Hi there, fally.  You don't need to apologize to me for anything.  I am sorry you are having difficulty posting replies. 


Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful outfit DM — love how you pair your new pants with the rest of your ensemble.  And we haven’t seen your red CF for awhile — so gorgeous.  Have a great week.


Thank you, my friend.  Wishing you a great week. 



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Looking lovely  and rocking those pants


Thank you so much, SGCW. 



fally said:


> You look stunning my sweet friend @Dextersmom  I love your Bohemian chic pairing


Thank you, sweet fally.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Starting off the week with my red CF and my new silk Anthro pants.


so well put together!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Cabat and Bal bracelet


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV Cabat and Bal bracelet


This bag is gorgeous!!! 


ksuromax said:


> so well put together!


Thank you.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Cabat and Bal bracelet


What a lovely look K .   This Cabat is just so special.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> What a lovely look K .   This Cabat is just so special.


thank you!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

There were two bag related items that I've been looking for for over a year now. One was a little purse from Finnish Marimekko, in this special flower pattern (Mini Unikko), to keep small stuff in, in my makeup bag. The other was a rugged throw-in-the-backpack wash bag from Swedish brand Sandqvist, to put for ex my slg in when in non-bag/slg friendly environments. And, most importantly  , that my husband wouldn't feel embarrassed to use. 

Here's the tiny Marimekko purse, it's only 8x9 cm. but fits the things I want it for perfectly-and keeps them from cluttering up the rest of the m-u bag. Which by the way is also new, and from Marimekko. I bought another one in another pattern earlier this year but this is the one I really wanted. Love pink and red so just looking at these two makes me happy 




See how it perks a black bag right up 



And because I'm just so glamorous like that  here's the wash bag, and the "old" make-up bag goes in to this one. It's been sold out for years but amazingly enough, the company found four of these somewhere, and recently listed them on their website:


----------



## Luv n bags

Dextersmom said:


> Starting off the week with my red CF and my new silk Anthro pants.



Love this color!


----------



## Dextersmom

tigertrixie said:


> Love this color!


Thanks.


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> There were two bag related items that I've been looking for for over a year now. One was a little purse from Finnish Marimekko, in this special flower pattern (Mini Unikko), to keep small stuff in, in my makeup bag. The other was a rugged throw-in-the-backpack wash bag from Swedish brand Sandqvist, to put for ex my slg in when in non-bag/slg friendly environments. And, most importantly  , that my husband wouldn't feel embarrassed to use.
> 
> Here's the tiny Marimekko purse, it's only 8x9 cm. but fits the things I want it for perfectly-and keeps them from cluttering up the rest of the m-u bag. Which by the way is also new, and from Marimekko. I bought another one in another pattern earlier this year but this is the one I really wanted. Love pink and red so just looking at these two makes me happy
> View attachment 4063472
> 
> View attachment 4063475
> 
> See how it perks a black bag right up
> View attachment 4063476
> 
> 
> And because I'm just so glamorous like that  here's the wash bag, and the "old" make-up bag goes in to this one. It's been sold out for years but amazingly enough, the company found four of these somewhere, and recently listed them on their website:
> View attachment 4063478
> View attachment 4063479


 SO cute...all of them! I love all the cheerful/festive colors & prints & very glad you found them after a year long search!! Oh, & daaaahling you ARE glam!!!Happy Congrats SGCW!!


----------



## Iamminda

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> There were two bag related items that I've been looking for for over a year now. One was a little purse from Finnish Marimekko, in this special flower pattern (Mini Unikko), to keep small stuff in, in my makeup bag. The other was a rugged throw-in-the-backpack wash bag from Swedish brand Sandqvist, to put for ex my slg in when in non-bag/slg friendly environments. And, most importantly  , that my husband wouldn't feel embarrassed to use.
> 
> Here's the tiny Marimekko purse, it's only 8x9 cm. but fits the things I want it for perfectly-and keeps them from cluttering up the rest of the m-u bag. Which by the way is also new, and from Marimekko. I bought another one in another pattern earlier this year but this is the one I really wanted. Love pink and red so just looking at these two makes me happy
> View attachment 4063472
> 
> View attachment 4063475
> 
> See how it perks a black bag right up
> View attachment 4063476
> 
> 
> And because I'm just so glamorous like that  here's the wash bag, and the "old" make-up bag goes in to this one. It's been sold out for years but amazingly enough, the company found four of these somewhere, and recently listed them on their website:
> View attachment 4063478
> View attachment 4063479



These items are so pretty — definitely perked up your gorgeous Black City (we don’t get to see your black beauty often enough, hint, hint ).


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> These items are so pretty — definitely perked up your gorgeous Black City (we don’t get to see your black beauty often enough, hint, hint ).





Kendie26 said:


> SO cute...all of them! I love all the cheerful/festive colors & prints & very glad you found them after a year long search!! Oh, & daaaahling you ARE glam!!!Happy Congrats SGCW!!


Thank you, sweethearts   I do love my Scandinavian design classics whether they're furniture or just little things. I also seem to have a huge need for colourful bags and slg


----------



## Antigone

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> One was a little purse from Finnish Marimekko, in this special flower pattern (Mini Unikko), to keep small stuff in, in my makeup bag.
> View attachment 4063478
> View attachment 4063479



Super cute!!!

LOVE Marimekko! I hoarded their Uniqlo x Marimekko tops recently (because I can't afford the real Marimekko ones).


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Antigone said:


> Super cute!!!
> 
> LOVE Marimekko! I hoarded their Uniqlo x Marimekko tops recently (because I can't afford the real Marimekko ones).


I had no idea about Uniqlo, but just checked the collaboration on the M website. Finnish and Japanese design merging, that's fabulous! Do you have some pics of the tops?


----------



## Antigone

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I had no idea about Uniqlo, but just checked the collaboration on the M website. Finnish and Japanese design merging, that's fabulous! Do you have some pics of the tops?



I got the b/w spot, black with b/w spots pocket, and white with blue/white spots pocket.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Antigone said:


> I got the b/w spot, black with b/w spots pocket, and white with blue/white spots pocket.


Oh, those are nice! That's a fabulous find


----------



## Antigone

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Oh, those are nice! That's a fabulous find



Very cheap too.


----------



## Antigone

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I had no idea about Uniqlo,



Wait, there's no Uniqlo in EU? I thought they're all over the world!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

There is: https://www.uniqlo.com/eu/en/home


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Antigone said:


> Wait, there's no Uniqlo in EU? I thought they're all over the world!


Sorry about your new jacket  Why won't you get the tax/custom fees back if you return it?


----------



## Antigone

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Sorry about your new jacket  Why won't you get the tax/custom fees back if you return it?


 
Oh, I think I'll get the GST ($120) but I was told the rest of the fees, I won't get. Because those are entry fee, processing fee, customs broker fee, etc. Fee total was around $400. So yeah. 

Seller replied asking for more pictures because according to her, the jacket was perfect with no discolouration when she sent it.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

That stinks. How could you not see and note the discolouration in the listing as a seller?! I hope you get some money back at least if you keep the jacket.


----------



## Antigone

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> That stinks. How could you not see and note the discolouration in the listing as a seller?! I hope you get some money back at least if you keep the jacket.



Yeah now that I have opened a dispute, she seems to suddenly see the discolouration and now saying that's not the jacket she sent me.  

Anyway, that was supposed to be my non-Balenciaga purchase for this thread. But with all these annoyance, I think I'll just return it.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Antigone said:


> Yeah now that I have opened a dispute, she seems to suddenly see the discolouration and now saying that's not the jacket she sent me.
> 
> Anyway, that was supposed to be my non-Balenciaga purchase for this thread. But with all these annoyance, I think I'll just return it.



What the.....so she's saying you're a fraud & switched jackets....lame!


----------



## Antigone

jeanstohandbags said:


> What the.....so she's saying you're a fraud & switched jackets....lame!



Yeah. Basically that's what she's implying.


----------



## Phiomega

Admitting my cheat with Celine for a belated bday gift to myself... our friend @aaline inspired me with her chic styling of hers... I am a newbie to Celine and it took me three visits to the boutique to choose my first Céline. I have to say that the leather of Celine is really TDF... In the end I chose the small Big Bag, a satchel style that fits my day to night, weekday to weekend style very much! 

So sorry Bal, Celine wins this time ...


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> Admitting my cheat with Celine for a belated bday gift to myself... our friend @aaline inspired me with her chic styling of hers... I am a newbie to Celine and it took me three visits to the boutique to choose my first Céline. I have to say that the leather of Celine is really TDF... In the end I chose the small Big Bag, a satchel style that fits my day to night, weekday to weekend style very much!
> 
> So sorry Bal, Celine wins this time ...
> View attachment 4065560


 I’m a HUGE Celine die-hard fan too! Celine makes INCREDIBLE bags....impeccably made. It’s 1 of my top 2 favorite brands. AWESOME choice (although i was kind of hoping you’d get the TriFold like me)


----------



## Phiomega

Kendie26 said:


> I’m a HUGE Celine die-hard fan too! Celine makes INCREDIBLE bags....impeccably made. It’s 1 of my top 2 favorite brands. AWESOME choice (although i was kind of hoping you’d get the TriFold like me)



@kendie! I forgot to mention you - you are also my inspiration! I was seriously considering Trifold and was mesmerized by its architectural shape, but it was still too heavy for me - whilst carrying iPad, I still carry a laptop backpack - unfortunately trifold does not work.... but it was a really tough choice - that was the reason I visited the boutique three times...

Thank you! Look forward to hear more from you on Celine!


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> Admitting my cheat with Celine for a belated bday gift to myself... our friend @aaline inspired me with her chic styling of hers... I am a newbie to Celine and it took me three visits to the boutique to choose my first Céline. I have to say that the leather of Celine is really TDF... In the end I chose the small Big Bag, a satchel style that fits my day to night, weekday to weekend style very much!
> 
> So sorry Bal, Celine wins this time ...
> View attachment 4065560



Happy Belated Birthday P!   What a beautiful birthday bag — great choice.  The leather on Celine bags always looks so gorgeous.   (I know Kendie is a huge fan and I have always admired hers (all her bags really, lol).).  Anyways,  enjoy and can’t wait to see your action shots.


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> @kendie! I forgot to mention you - you are also my inspiration! I was seriously considering Trifold and was mesmerized by its architectural shape, but it was still too heavy for me - whilst carrying iPad, I still carry a laptop backpack - unfortunately trifold does not work.... but it was a really tough choice - that was the reason I visited the boutique three times...
> 
> Thank you! Look forward to hear more from you on Celine!





Iamminda said:


> Happy Belated Birthday P!   What a beautiful birthday bag — great choice.  The leather on Celine bags always looks so gorgeous.   (I know Kendie is a huge fan and I have always admired hers (all her bags really, lol).).  Anyways,  enjoy and can’t wait to see your action shots.


Oh & after reading dear iamminda’s comment, i see i missed the fact that it was a birthday treat....pardon my oversight & Major Happy belated Birthday wishes to you dearest Phiomega!


----------



## Phiomega

Iamminda said:


> Happy Belated Birthday P!   What a beautiful birthday bag — great choice.  The leather on Celine bags always looks so gorgeous.   (I know Kendie is a huge fan and I have always admired hers (all her bags really, lol).).  Anyways,  enjoy and can’t wait to see your action shots.



Thank you! The leather is really the one that gets me - this style is great at displaying the amazing leather...

PS: I also admire all Kendie’s bags [emoji12]



Kendie26 said:


> Oh & after reading dear iamminda’s comment, i see i missed the fact that it was a birthday treat....pardon my oversight & Major Happy belated Birthday wishes to you dearest Phiomega!



Thank you dearest Kendie!


----------



## ksuromax

been fooling around today and trying new ways of bag-selfies  
BV Pillow and dodgers


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> been fooling around today and trying new ways of bag-selfies
> BV Pillow and dodgers


Hey, metal babe and fellow longhair!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> been fooling around today and trying new ways of bag-selfies
> BV Pillow and dodgers



Please, you must do this new way of bag selfies again — I love this aerial view of your lovely bag and gorgeous gorgeous hair (have I mentioned lately how much I adore your beautiful hair?  )


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> been fooling around today and trying new ways of bag-selfies
> BV Pillow and dodgers


Very pretty.


----------



## ksuromax

thank you, Lovelies!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> been fooling around today and trying new ways of bag-selfies
> BV Pillow and dodgers


It’s official...she IS indeed a true celebrity rockstar just using the name “ksuromax”


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> It’s official...she IS indeed a true celebrity rockstar just using the name “ksuromax”


----------



## ksuromax

BV runway messenger


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> BV runway messenger


Is this a new BV? Beautiful  colour and it goes really well with the nude (is that what it's called ) shade of your shoes.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> BV runway messenger



I love this one - the style & colour!  Don't think I've seen it before either.....but hope to see it again!


----------



## ksuromax

thank you, Lovelies! 
no, it's not new, 've had it for a while, it just was severely neglected in the depth of my bottomless closet  
SGCW, these are pink blush old as dirt Choo wedges


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV runway messenger



What a gorgeous color.  Like others already said, I don’t remember this beauty.  Glad you closet dived and pulled her out today to wear with this pretty dress.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> What a gorgeous color.  Like others already said, I don’t remember this beauty.  Glad you closet dived and pulled her out today to wear with this pretty dress.


Thank you, Sweetheart!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV runway messenger


Beautiful look, k.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful look, k.


thank you, T!


----------



## ksuromax

medium Veneta


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> medium Veneta


Don't know if you're interested but Farfetch have a lot of McQueen bracelets, skulls and others, on their "private sale" right now.


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Don't know if you're interested but Farfetch have a lot of McQueen bracelets, skulls and others, on their "private sale" right now.


temptation is the least i need now  
thank you, will check them


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Don't know if you're interested but Farfetch have a lot of McQueen bracelets, skulls and others, on their "private sale" right now.


weird... not a single one showed up...  
could be due to my location???


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> weird... not a single one showed up...
> could be due to my location???


They had some really nice ones in silver with the skulls. Do you subscribe to their newsletter? I think that's why I got this "private sale" e-mail. And I've bought from them.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Farfetch is acting up a bit. try making a search first for "All", then Jewellery, then bracelets and see if something shows up.


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Farfetch is acting up a bit. try making a search first for "All", then Jewellery, then bracelets and see if something shows up.


i will take it as a sign of fate - didn't find it? fine, then be it! Staying on Ban further on! 
I have unsubscribed from all sites, and delete those NLs that sneak in without opening 
I have all what i need, and even more, 'nuff


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> i will take it as a sign of fate - didn't find it? fine, then be it! Staying on Ban further on!
> I have unsubscribed from all sites, and delete those NLs that sneak in without opening
> I have all what i need, and even more, 'nuff


 I'll stop with the bad behaving and enabling


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> medium Veneta





ksuromax said:


> BV runway messenger


2 fabulous looks from our BV queen!
I’m laughing at some of the comments because i didn’t recall the runway messenger bag either & I’m also laughing at your “older than dirt” comment about your sweet Choos’!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> 2 fabulous looks from our BV queen!
> I’m laughing at some of the comments because i didn’t recall the runway messenger bag either & I’m also laughing at your “older than dirt” comment about your sweet Choos’!


isn't it fab to have such a massive closet that you (and others) might forget you have certain things and they feel brand new again??  i didn't forget about it, but it did feel fresh to me to wear it....  
i had 2 pairs, one flat white and these a'la espadrilles wedges, kicked the hell out of the whites in the very summer, and when they literally fell apart (first, because the glue in the soles melted, but i fixed them then, and second when i got drenched in the summer shower rain) i was meh about wearing the other pair, this year i said it's now, or never! they've spent way too long in my show cabinet without use, so i am kicking the hell out of them now


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> isn't it fab to have such a massive closet that you (and others) might forget you have certain things and they feel brand new again??  i didn't forget about it, but it did feel fresh to me to wear it....
> i had 2 pairs, one flat white and these a'la espadrilles wedges, kicked the hell out of the whites in the very summer, and when they literally fell apart (first, because the glue in the soles melted, but i fixed them then, and second when i got drenched in the summer shower rain) i was meh about wearing the other pair, this year i said it's now, or never! they've spent way too long in my show cabinet without use, so i am kicking the hell out of them now



I love what you have in your massive closet!!!!  I need to go back to your thread at some point just to look at your “old stuff”


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I love what you have in your massive closet!!!!  I need to go back to your thread at some point just to look at your “old stuff”


welcome any time, Sweetie!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> isn't it fab to have such a massive closet that you (and others) might forget you have certain things and they feel brand new again??  i didn't forget about it, but it did feel fresh to me to wear it....
> i had 2 pairs, one flat white and these a'la espadrilles wedges, kicked the hell out of the whites in the very summer, and when they literally fell apart (first, because the glue in the soles melted, but i fixed them then, and second when i got drenched in the summer shower rain) i was meh about wearing the other pair, this year i said it's now, or never! they've spent way too long in my show cabinet without use, so i am kicking the hell out of them now


 You are so funny! I adore you tons!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> You are so funny! I adore you tons!


----------



## ksuromax

my new charm on my old bag


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> my new charm on my old bag



I LOVE this charm  It actually looks a little bit like one of our dogs


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> my new charm on my old bag



Love it!


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night I brought home my 2nd LV (last year I purchased the Epi NF in noir with hot pink interior).  This bag I had seen out and about and it caught my eye each time for its clean lines and feminine silhouette.  When I entered the boutique, right away I noticed a lady shopping with her son, who was trying on the bag.  She said aloud that she wanted it, but her son, who apparently was treating, said no, he didn't like it and picked out a different bag for her.  After a few minutes I quietly told the SA that I liked that bag.  She brought it over for me to look at and I knew it was the one.  The SA informed me that it was the only one and that it had just arrived that morning.  This bag was meant for me......that's really how I felt.

  I wore it today for work and beyond and now I love it even more.  It is so light, easy and carefree and the clever strap that adjusts from shoulder to crossbody length is a breeze to switch.  Here are some shots I took today, as well as one that shows everything I placed inside, which also included a medium sized bottle of Evian, and of course my phone.  There was a version with light pink trim on display that was also lovely, but this version stole my heart.  Introducing my Monogram NeoNoe with Noir trim.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Last night I brought home my 2nd LV (last year I purchased the Epi NF in noir with hot pink interior).  This bag I had seen out and about and it caught my eye each time for its clean lines and feminine silhouette.  When I entered the boutique, right away I noticed a lady shopping with her son, who was trying on the bag.  She said aloud that she wanted it, but her son, who apparently was treating, said no, he didn't like it and picked out a different bag for her.  After a few minutes I quietly told the SA that I liked that bag.  She brought it over for me to look at and I knew it was the one.  The SA informed me that it was the only one and that it had just arrived that morning.  This bag was meant for me......that's really how I felt.
> 
> I wore it today for work and beyond and now I love it even more.  It is so light, easy and carefree and the clever strap that adjusts from shoulder to crossbody length is a breeze to switch.  Here are some shots I took today, as well as one that shows everything I placed inside, which also included a medium sized bottle of Evian, and of course my phone.  There was a version with light pink trim on display that was also lovely, but this version stole my heart.  Introducing my Monogram NeoNoe with Noir trim.



Congrats on this LV beauty, DM (I was so excited to see your May LV reveals ).  This bag truly looks fantastic on you.  I am so glad you love it.  I think I may have to consider this bag as my possible first monogram bag at some point (I have yet to get one since I generally don’t like vachetta which is not an issue with this bag.  I had a Petit Noe in epi leather but I found it to be too stiff and stuck out too much so I parted with it).  I really love it on you worn both ways.  I may have to try it to see how I like it.  And yes, it is not easy to find many canvas bags/SLGs these days so you are very lucky to have found this beauty.  You totally rock this bag (as you do with all your bags.)  Thanks for sharing and enjoy.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this LV beauty, DM (I was so excited to see your May LV reveals ).  This bag truly looks fantastic on you.  I am so glad you love it.  I think I may have to consider this bag as my possible first monogram bag at some point (I have yet to get one since I generally don’t like vachetta which is not an issue with this bag.  I had a Petit Noe in epi leather but I found it to be too stiff and stuck out too much so I parted with it).  I really love it on you worn both ways.  I may have to try it to see how I like it.  And yes, it is not easy to find many canvas bags/SLGs these days so you are very lucky to have found this beauty.  You totally rock this bag (as you do with all your bags.)  Thanks for sharing and enjoy.


You are too kind to me, IM.  Thank you and I hope that you will have a chance to try it on sometime.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Last night I brought home my 2nd LV (last year I purchased the Epi NF in noir with hot pink interior).  This bag I had seen out and about and it caught my eye each time for its clean lines and feminine silhouette.  When I entered the boutique, right away I noticed a lady shopping with her son, who was trying on the bag.  She said aloud that she wanted it, but her son, who apparently was treating, said no, he didn't like it and picked out a different bag for her.  After a few minutes I quietly told the SA that I liked that bag.  She brought it over for me to look at and I knew it was the one.  The SA informed me that it was the only one and that it had just arrived that morning.  This bag was meant for me......that's really how I felt.
> 
> I wore it today for work and beyond and now I love it even more.  It is so light, easy and carefree and the clever strap that adjusts from shoulder to crossbody length is a breeze to switch.  Here are some shots I took today, as well as one that shows everything I placed inside, which also included a medium sized bottle of Evian, and of course my phone.  There was a version with light pink trim on display that was also lovely, but this version stole my heart.  Introducing my Monogram NeoNoe with Noir trim.


Looks really cute on you DM, but then again, everything does! Glad this one was “meant to be” for you. The strap is cool!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Looks really cute on you DM, but then again, everything does! Glad this one was “meant to be” for you. The strap is cool!


Thank you so much, my friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

Day two with my NeoNoe.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Day two with my NeoNoe.



This really is a lovely bag & looks lovely on you


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Day two with my NeoNoe.



Your NeoNoe looks really pretty on you and I love your outfit.   You are the perfect model for this bag DM


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Your NeoNoe looks really pretty on you and I love your outfit.   You are the perfect model for this bag DM





jeanstohandbags said:


> This really is a lovely bag & looks lovely on you


Thank you, lovely ladies.  I appreciate your kindness.


----------



## ksuromax

i got one more Cabat, again in Peltro (it really works for me!) but this time in mini 
here she is! 
silver plate still has protective film on!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> i got one more Cabat, again in Peltro (it really works for me!) but this time in mini
> here she is!
> silver plate still has protective film on!


What a gorgeous sheen your new beauty has!! Congrats!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> What a gorgeous sheen your new beauty has!! Congrats!


right back at you, Darling! 
lovely look, enjoy your new baby in good health!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> i got one more Cabat, again in Peltro (it really works for me!) but this time in mini
> here she is!
> silver plate still has protective film on!



Congrats on adding this beauty to your collection.  I like this size a lot.  And definitely worth having two in this fantastic color.  Enjoy K.


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> i got one more Cabat, again in Peltro (it really works for me!) but this time in mini
> here she is!
> silver plate still has protective film on!



This is a really great size... and I see what you mean by pelted being a neutral...


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> This is a really great size... and I see what you mean by pelted being a neutral...


First i thought i'd sell medium, but now i don't want to, and, most likely, will keep both  
they are different, and both are very usable


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on adding this beauty to your collection.  I like this size a lot.  And definitely worth having two in this fantastic color.  Enjoy K.


Thank you, Love!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> i got one more Cabat, again in Peltro (it really works for me!) but this time in mini
> here she is!
> silver plate still has protective film on!


Congratulations! BV silver leather looks gorgeous  Can you carry this size on your shoulder if you'd want to, are the handles long enough?


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> i got one more Cabat, again in Peltro (it really works for me!) but this time in mini
> here she is!
> silver plate still has protective film on!


LOVE this color/sheen....such a versatile color


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Day two with my NeoNoe.


The bag is fab on you but can i just comment on how gorgeous the white looks on you!!


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Congratulations! BV silver leather looks gorgeous  Can you carry this size on your shoulder if you'd want to, are the handles long enough?


yup 
today i was busy, but tomorrow will try to do comparison shots with Cabats and City, and, maybe an Everyday tote?... and will post in Bal Ref Library and BV forum


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> LOVE this color/sheen....such a versatile color


Thanks, Love!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> The bag is fab on you but can i just comment on how gorgeous the white looks on you!!


Thank you so much, Kendie. I love wearing white.


----------



## Dextersmom

I picked up these fun Gucci slides last night.  I thought they would look nice with both my red and pink mini for casual summer fun. 
I also tried on these Chanel Spa slides in black and dark red.....can you guess which one's I chose??  They didn't have my size and are being shipped to me.  I will do a reveal when they arrive.  Wishing everyone a lovely weekend.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> I picked up these fun Gucci slides last night.  I thought they would look nice with both my red and pink mini for casual summer fun.
> I also tried on these Chanel Spa slides in black and dark red.....can you guess which one's I chose??  They didn't have my size and are being shipped to me.  I will do a reveal when they arrive.  Wishing everyone a lovely weekend.


Both???  
i'd get both  and wear them mixed!! really fun and cool look!!  
lovely Gucci-s and congrats on building up easy and beautiful summer combo!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I picked up these fun Gucci slides last night.  I thought they would look nice with both my red and pink mini for casual summer fun.
> I also tried on these Chanel Spa slides in black and dark red.....can you guess which one's I chose??  They didn't have my size and are being shipped to me.  I will do a reveal when they arrive.  Wishing everyone a lovely weekend.



Love these slides on your pretty feet.  I would have to guess you got the red ones because you seem to like red shoes and red slides are perfect for summer.  Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Antigone

Iamminda said:


> I would have to guess you got the red ones .




I'm guessing red too!


----------



## Dextersmom

Antigone said:


> I'm guessing red too!





ksuromax said:


> Both???
> i'd get both  and wear them mixed!! really fun and cool look!!
> lovely Gucci-s and congrats on building up easy and beautiful summer combo!





Iamminda said:


> Love these slides on your pretty feet.  I would have to guess you got the red ones because you seem to like red shoes and red slides are perfect for summer.  Congrats and enjoy.


You guys, the truth is I would have liked both, but I need to focus and practice some restraint, so yes, you know me so well.....I did go with the red.


----------



## Antigone

Dextersmom said:


> I did go with the red.



Good choice! The black is pretty, but the red is special.


----------



## Phiomega

Dextersmom said:


> I picked up these fun Gucci slides last night.  I thought they would look nice with both my red and pink mini for casual summer fun.
> I also tried on these Chanel Spa slides in black and dark red.....can you guess which one's I chose??  They didn't have my size and are being shipped to me.  I will do a reveal when they arrive.  Wishing everyone a lovely weekend.



So pretty!!!! And the red Chanel Spa is a great choice. If you choose Chanel, might as well go with red [emoji12]

The Gucci floral line is also very nice - it is one design that I really like from the designer...


----------



## Phiomega

My weekend ensemble... a Pair of tan Tory Burch sandals with a canvas bag from my favorite Indonesian designer/artist MyTulisan...


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4080647
> 
> 
> My weekend ensemble... a Pair of tan Tory Burch sandals with a canvas bag from my favorite Indonesian designer/artist MyTulisan...



Your bag goes well with your sandals — pretty.


----------



## Dextersmom

Phiomega said:


> So pretty!!!! And the red Chanel Spa is a great choice. If you choose Chanel, might as well go with red [emoji12]
> 
> The Gucci floral line is also very nice - it is one design that I really like from the designer...


Thank you so much. 


Antigone said:


> Good choice! The black is pretty, but the red is special.


Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4080647
> 
> 
> My weekend ensemble... a Pair of tan Tory Burch sandals with a canvas bag from my favorite Indonesian designer/artist MyTulisan...


Super darling tote to match your chic sandals.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> I picked up these fun Gucci slides last night.  I thought they would look nice with both my red and pink mini for casual summer fun.
> I also tried on these Chanel Spa slides in black and dark red.....can you guess which one's I chose??  They didn't have my size and are being shipped to me.  I will do a reveal when they arrive.  Wishing everyone a lovely weekend.


OMG SOOOOOOO awesome!! Woohooo woman!! I was actually considering the Gucci slides myself cause I adore all things Gucci Blooms. Are they super comfy? My guess is you chose the red chanel for sure
Ok just editing as I just read a few of your comments AFTER i made my post. Congrats on choosing glorious red!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> OMG SOOOOOOO awesome!! Woohooo woman!! I was actually considering the Gucci slides myself cause I adore all things Gucci Blooms. Are they super comfy? My guess is you chose the red chanel for sure
> Ok just editing as I just read a few of your comments AFTER i made my post. Congrats on choosing glorious red!!


Thank you, Kendie. The Gucci slides are comfy and the blooms print is so pretty, as you know.  They would look so cute on you and match beautifully with your phone case, light pink mini and red WOC, to name a few.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, Kendie. The Gucci slides are comfy and the blooms print is so pretty, as you know.  They would look so cute on you and match beautifully with your phone case, light pink mini and red WOC, to name a few.


oh, if Dearest @Kendie26 opts for blue bloom, they will perfectly match her Celine Box...


----------



## taho

Prada Corsaire in Olive, saw it at Neiman Marcus last week. Was making rounds at the mall with DH. I kept bringing up the bag even when we were at other stores.  When we made our way back to NM, I looked at it again for a long time,  tried it on briefly then walked away.  Walked back to see if my phone fit in it, at that point DH said to just get it because I'm rarely into a bag I've never done research about and didn't previously know about. I'm so happy I got it, I absolutely love it!


----------



## Phiomega

Iamminda said:


> Your bag goes well with your sandals — pretty.





Dextersmom said:


> Super darling tote to match your chic sandals.



Thank you ladies! This is when rest of my outfit is black tee and khaki shorts to let the sandal and bag take the stage....


----------



## Phiomega

taho said:


> Prada Corsaire in Olive, saw it at Neiman Marcus last week. Was making rounds at the mall with DH. I kept bringing up the bag even when we were at other stores.  When we made our way back to NM, I looked at it again for a long time,  tried it on briefly then walked away.  Walked back to see if my phone fit in it, at that point DH said to just get it because I'm rarely into a bag I've never done research about and didn't previously know about. I'm so happy I got it, I absolutely love it!



Corsaire in Olive is gorgeous!!!! Congrats! It really is a great shoulder bag with gorgeous leather!


----------



## taho

Phiomega said:


> Corsaire in Olive is gorgeous!!!! Congrats! It really is a great shoulder bag with gorgeous leather!


Thank you! I thought my first Prada was going to be a Vitello Daino tote but I'm happy it is this one instead. I do like the leather a lot.  It is somehow smooth and sturdy without being stiff.


----------



## ksuromax

taho said:


> Prada Corsaire in Olive, saw it at Neiman Marcus last week. Was making rounds at the mall with DH. I kept bringing up the bag even when we were at other stores.  When we made our way back to NM, I looked at it again for a long time,  tried it on briefly then walked away.  Walked back to see if my phone fit in it, at that point DH said to just get it because I'm rarely into a bag I've never done research about and didn't previously know about. I'm so happy I got it, I absolutely love it!
> View attachment 4081313


lovely! and looks very good on you!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, Kendie. The Gucci slides are comfy and the blooms print is so pretty, as you know.  They would look so cute on you and match beautifully with your phone case, light pink mini and red WOC, to name a few.





ksuromax said:


> oh, if Dearest @Kendie26 opts for blue bloom, they will perfectly match her Celine Box...


You both are adorable w/ the enabling & mentioning of my bags!!!


----------



## Kendie26

taho said:


> Prada Corsaire in Olive, saw it at Neiman Marcus last week. Was making rounds at the mall with DH. I kept bringing up the bag even when we were at other stores.  When we made our way back to NM, I looked at it again for a long time,  tried it on briefly then walked away.  Walked back to see if my phone fit in it, at that point DH said to just get it because I'm rarely into a bag I've never done research about and didn't previously know about. I'm so happy I got it, I absolutely love it!
> View attachment 4081313


Congrats & it definitely seems like it was meant to be w/ your story! Looks really chic on you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Day to night with my bronze mini and Uno de 50 bracelets.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Day to night with my bronze mini and Uno de 50 bracelets.


Gorgeous as ever! And I wore my exact same gold Uno de 50 bracelet yesterday too!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Gorgeous as ever! And I wore my exact same gold Uno de 50 bracelet yesterday too!


Thank you, Kendie.  I have been wearing my Uno de 50 bracelets a lot lately. They are so versatile.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Day to night with my bronze mini and Uno de 50 bracelets.



You look so pretty — love the skirt, tank, sandals, bracelet, CC (in other words, love everything!!)


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> You look so pretty — love the skirt, tank, sandals, bracelet, CC (in other words, love everything!!)


You are too sweet and kind to me, IM.  Thank you my friend.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Day to night with my bronze mini and Uno de 50 bracelets.


So lovely!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> So lovely!!


Thanks k.


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night with my square chevron lambskin mini and a closeup of my new Uno de 50 B12 bracelet (the one that is fashioned like a nail).


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my square chevron lambskin mini and a closeup of my new Uno de 50 B12 bracelet (the one that is fashioned like a nail).



Hey DM, I have to tell you that you look SO pretty in this dress .  Love the whole look.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Hey DM, I have to tell you that you look SO pretty in this dress .  Love the whole look.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my square chevron lambskin mini and a closeup of my new Uno de 50 B12 bracelet (the one that is fashioned like a nail).


Fabulous!


----------



## ksuromax

Going to work


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Going to work


And looking fabulous, dear


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> And looking fabulous, dear


----------



## Iamminda

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> And looking fabulous, dear



+1 please


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Going to work


Cute look! 


ksuromax said:


> Fabulous!


Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Walter presents my June shoe additions; light red ballerinas and dark red spa slides/mules.  I have been wearing the ballet flats around the house since I brought them home on Friday, to break them in a bit before I wear them out and Walter thought it would be a good idea to take a bath with them.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Walter presents my June shoe additions; light red ballerinas and dark red spa slides/mules.  I have been wearing the ballet flats around the house since I brought them home on Friday, to break them in a bit before I wear them out and Walter thought it would be a good idea to take a bath with them.


gorgeous red, i really love your flats!  
great taste, Walter!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Walter presents my June shoe additions; light red ballerinas and dark red spa slides/mules.  I have been wearing the ballet flats around the house since I brought them home on Friday, to break them in a bit before I wear them out and Walter thought it would be a good idea to take a bath with them.


PRICELESS Walter!!! How adorbs.....LOVE the last pic of him &your ballerinas of course!


----------



## ksuromax

BV large Veneta


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> PRICELESS Walter!!! How adorbs.....LOVE the last pic of him &your ballerinas of course!





ksuromax said:


> gorgeous red, i really love your flats!
> great taste, Walter!


Thank you, my lovely Bal buddies.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Walter presents my June shoe additions; light red ballerinas and dark red spa slides/mules.  I have been wearing the ballet flats around the house since I brought them home on Friday, to break them in a bit before I wear them out and Walter thought it would be a good idea to take a bath with them.



Both pairs are so pretty!!  You got quite a few pair of beautiful red shoes, my lovely lady.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV large Veneta



Your BV looks great with your shirt (is this also an HM one? I like it)


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Both pairs are so pretty!!  You got quite a few pair of beautiful red shoes, my lovely lady.


Thank you, my lovely friend.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Your BV looks great with your shirt (is this also an HM one? I like it)


thanks, Love  yes, this is another one, twin of the red


----------



## peacebabe

I'm actually a very hard core "Bal freak" & this is my 1st "cheating" post here (I do hope is my last!  ) 

Hope I'm not breaking rule for posting non premier designer bags here. 

Now I'm so hook to these Rebecca Minkoff backpack! Decided to get it after reading all positive reviews! And I'm so glad that there are not breaking my bank!! 

And thanks to @ksuromax, another black one is on the way!!!


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> I'm actually a very hard core "Bal freak" & this is my 1st "cheating" post here (I do hope is my last!  )
> 
> Hope I'm not breaking rule for posting non premier designer bags here.
> 
> Now I'm so hook to these Rebecca Minkoff backpack! Decided to get it after reading all positive reviews! And I'm so glad that there are not breaking my bank!!
> 
> And thanks to @ksuromax, another black one is on the way!!!


anytime!


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> I'm actually a very hard core "Bal freak" & this is my 1st "cheating" post here (I do hope is my last!  )
> 
> Hope I'm not breaking rule for posting non premier designer bags here.
> 
> Now I'm so hook to these Rebecca Minkoff backpack! Decided to get it after reading all positive reviews! And I'm so glad that there are not breaking my bank!!
> 
> And thanks to @ksuromax, another black one is on the way!!!


Congrats Peace...these are super cute!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

peacebabe said:


> I'm actually a very hard core "Bal freak" & this is my 1st "cheating" post here (I do hope is my last!  )
> 
> Hope I'm not breaking rule for posting non premier designer bags here.
> 
> Now I'm so hook to these Rebecca Minkoff backpack! Decided to get it after reading all positive reviews! And I'm so glad that there are not breaking my bank!!
> 
> And thanks to @ksuromax, another black one is on the way!!!



I love both these colours & the style looks really cute.  And who can go past the fabulous iridescent hardware on the white one!


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> I'm actually a very hard core "Bal freak" & this is my 1st "cheating" post here (I do hope is my last!  )
> 
> Hope I'm not breaking rule for posting non premier designer bags here.
> 
> Now I'm so hook to these Rebecca Minkoff backpack! Decided to get it after reading all positive reviews! And I'm so glad that there are not breaking my bank!!
> 
> And thanks to @ksuromax, another black one is on the way!!!



Both of these are very pretty — love the pebbled leather and your pods look great on them.  That iridescent hardware!!!!  Can’t wait to see the black one,  congrats and enjoy.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

peacebabe said:


> I'm actually a very hard core "Bal freak" & this is my 1st "cheating" post here (I do hope is my last!  )
> 
> Hope I'm not breaking rule for posting non premier designer bags here.
> 
> Now I'm so hook to these Rebecca Minkoff backpack! Decided to get it after reading all positive reviews! And I'm so glad that there are not breaking my bank!!
> 
> And thanks to @ksuromax, another black one is on the way!!!


Lovely colours and leather!
I like that you're like me, why buy just one when it's something you really like, why not buy the same thing but in different colours?!  

ETA: My keyboard "skills" are really off today.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Just wanted to show you something that I've been wanting to buy for a long time but just didn't get round to until last week. It's a necklace and a pendant, a copy of a pendant from the Viking era found in several different sizes on the Swedish island of Gotland. It's called a Fröjelkula (after the place where the largest one was found) or simply Viking ball or Odin's Eye. It's made from crystal and silver. If you look closely you can see the two wolves holding the pendant in place. I know this isn't exactly luxury jewellery but I love this pendant and necklace for so many reasons.


----------



## Iamminda

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Just wanted to show you something that I've been wanting to buy for a long time but just didn't get round to until last week. It's a necklace and a pendant, a copy of a pendant from the Viking era found in several different sizes on the Swedish island of Gotland. It's called a Fröjelkula (after the place where the largest one was found) or simply Viking ball or Odin's Eye. It's made from crystal and silver. If you look closely you can see the two wolves holding the pendant in place. I know this isn't exactly luxury jewellery but I love this pendant and necklace for so many reasons.
> View attachment 4092449
> View attachment 4092450
> View attachment 4092451



It’s really beautiful and exquisite SGCW.  Glad you finally got it after wanting it for a long time.  Hope to see a mod shot (pretty please?).  Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> It’s really beautiful and exquisite SGCW.  Glad you finally got it after wanting it for a long time.  Hope to see a mod shot (pretty please?).  Congrats and enjoy.


Thank you, Iamminda  Yes, you're way ahead of me in the mod pics race now


----------



## Iamminda

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you, Iamminda  Yes, you're way ahead of me in the mod pics race now


Lol, you should join this race — would love to see your lovely pics (no pressure, since I have only done it like maybe 3-4 times total).


----------



## jeanstohandbags

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Just wanted to show you something that I've been wanting to buy for a long time but just didn't get round to until last week. It's a necklace and a pendant, a copy of a pendant from the Viking era found in several different sizes on the Swedish island of Gotland. It's called a Fröjelkula (after the place where the largest one was found) or simply Viking ball or Odin's Eye. It's made from crystal and silver. If you look closely you can see the two wolves holding the pendant in place. I know this isn't exactly luxury jewellery but I love this pendant and necklace for so many reasons.
> View attachment 4092449
> View attachment 4092450
> View attachment 4092451



This is really unique & pretty, love it!


----------



## chowlover2

It


SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Just wanted to show you something that I've been wanting to buy for a long time but just didn't get round to until last week. It's a necklace and a pendant, a copy of a pendant from the Viking era found in several different sizes on the Swedish island of Gotland. It's called a Fröjelkula (after the place where the largest one was found) or simply Viking ball or Odin's Eye. It's made from crystal and silver. If you look closely you can see the two wolves holding the pendant in place. I know this isn't exactly luxury jewellery but I love this pendant and necklace for so many reasons.
> View attachment 4092449
> View attachment 4092450
> View attachment 4092451


It's so pretty, I love it!


----------



## Heart Star

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Just wanted to show you something that I've been wanting to buy for a long time but just didn't get round to until last week. It's a necklace and a pendant, a copy of a pendant from the Viking era found in several different sizes on the Swedish island of Gotland. It's called a Fröjelkula (after the place where the largest one was found) or simply Viking ball or Odin's Eye. It's made from crystal and silver. If you look closely you can see the two wolves holding the pendant in place. I know this isn't exactly luxury jewellery but I love this pendant and necklace for so many reasons.
> View attachment 4092449
> View attachment 4092450
> View attachment 4092451



We're Viking twins 
I have the same pendant from Gotland! I got it from the Viking museum there (amazing museum!)
I absolutely adore it - it's probably my most favorite piece of jewellery.
I have received so many complements when I wear it. I've even noticed children are drawn to it, I mean kids who you wouldn't expect to be interested in someone's necklace - have you noticed that?
My only warning about it is avoid wearing it when it's really sunny - it burns! I think it acts kind of like a magnifying glass in the sun.
I ended up getting a ring to match it a few months ago and I love it too!!

Congratulations and enjoy it!


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Just wanted to show you something that I've been wanting to buy for a long time but just didn't get round to until last week. It's a necklace and a pendant, a copy of a pendant from the Viking era found in several different sizes on the Swedish island of Gotland. It's called a Fröjelkula (after the place where the largest one was found) or simply Viking ball or Odin's Eye. It's made from crystal and silver. If you look closely you can see the two wolves holding the pendant in place. I know this isn't exactly luxury jewellery but I love this pendant and necklace for so many reasons.
> View attachment 4092449
> View attachment 4092450
> View attachment 4092451


oh, my... this is stunning!!!


----------



## peacebabe

Exactly !!!  



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Lovely colours and leather!
> I like that you're like me, why buy just one when it's something you really like, why not buy the same thing but in different colours?!
> 
> ETA: My keyboard "skills" are really off today.



You are "dangerous" indeed !!! 


ksuromax said:


> anytime!



Thank you sweetie 


Kendie26 said:


> Congrats Peace...these are super cute!!



Thanks JTH !!! Really love it !!! Im never a WHITE person. Bought it because of the iridescent hardware + attractive mark down price!! 


jeanstohandbags said:


> I love both these colours & the style looks really cute.  And who can go past the fabulous iridescent hardware on the white one!



Thank you sweetie  ...... I can't get the iridescent from Balenciaga, so this became a excellent alternative ! 


Iamminda said:


> Both of these are very pretty — love the pebbled leather and your pods look great on them.  That iridescent hardware!!!!  Can’t wait to see the black one,  congrats and enjoy.


----------



## peacebabe

This rocks  !!! So cool looking ! Congrats on this lovely find ! 



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Just wanted to show you something that I've been wanting to buy for a long time but just didn't get round to until last week. It's a necklace and a pendant, a copy of a pendant from the Viking era found in several different sizes on the Swedish island of Gotland. It's called a Fröjelkula (after the place where the largest one was found) or simply Viking ball or Odin's Eye. It's made from crystal and silver. If you look closely you can see the two wolves holding the pendant in place. I know this isn't exactly luxury jewellery but I love this pendant and necklace for so many reasons.
> View attachment 4092449
> View attachment 4092450
> View attachment 4092451


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

peacebabe said:


> This rocks  !!! So cool looking ! Congrats on this lovely find !





jeanstohandbags said:


> This is really unique & pretty, love it!





chowlover2 said:


> It
> 
> It's so pretty, I love it!



Thank you, guys


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Heart Star said:


> We're Viking twins
> I have the same pendant from Gotland! I got it from the Viking museum there (amazing museum!)
> I absolutely adore it - it's probably my most favorite piece of jewellery.
> I have received so many complements when I wear it. I've even noticed children are drawn to it, I mean kids who you wouldn't expect to be interested in someone's necklace - have you noticed that?
> My only warning about it is avoid wearing it when it's really sunny - it burns! I think it acts kind of like a magnifying glass in the sun.
> I ended up getting a ring to match it a few months ago and I love it too!!
> 
> Congratulations and enjoy it!


 I'm happy I have a Viking twin here! I knew I wanted this necklace the first time I saw it, which was a few years ago. A lot of "finer" jewellery does nothing for me, but this makes my heart sing. I bought this online but I have also bought similar jewellery when we for ex visited Öland (never got to Gotland but would love to someday). Öland was magic by the way with all the beaches, different rocks, forests and not to mention all the archaeological sites, monuments and forts. I bought a beautiful plain silver Viking bracelet there which was also a copy of an actual find they've made on Öland.

I just got it yesterday so haven't had time to wear the necklace yet, maybe today. I'll remember to keep it out of the sun


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> oh, my... this is stunning!!!


Thank you I don't want to be presumptuous but I think I knew you'd like this  If you need any enabling, I'll help  

BTW, I think this is why I like the Bottega Veneta jewellery. It really looks a lot like traditional jewellery. Do you know if there's a story behind it or is it just made to resemble the leather they use? I still think your BV necklace (with the two "circles") is one of the prettiest I've seen on tPF and could well see myself buying one if I found it in silver. And this:
https://www.bottegaveneta.com/pt/bracelet_cod50153284lt.html


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you I don't want to be presumptuous but I think I knew you'd like this  If you need any enabling, I'll help
> 
> BTW, I think this is why I like the Bottega Veneta jewellery. It really looks a lot like traditional jewellery. Do you know if there's a story behind it or is it just made to resemble the leather they use? I still think your BV necklace (with the two "circles") is one of the prettiest I've seen on tPF and could well see myself buying one if I found it in silver. And this:
> https://www.bottegaveneta.com/pt/bracelet_cod50153284lt.html
> View attachment 4093012


most of BV silver is actually weaved in the same manner as they do weave the leather, and it's totally different level of craftsmanship  
i have a few more pieces, but some (earring loops and 2 necklaces) i wear all the way, only change rarely for gold if i need to DRESS UP and put on diamonds 
i have just got a silver and leather bracelet for my DH, kids will give it to him on the Father's Day


----------



## Antigone

Put a bid on this navy Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAC on eBay for fun and was surprised to win. I really like it! I was very surprised by the leather quality.

Thinking of removing the tassels. What do you think?

Now I want a black with silver hardware!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> most of BV silver is actually weaved in the same manner as they do weave the leather, and it's totally different level of craftsmanship
> i have a few more pieces, but some (earring loops and 2 necklaces) i wear all the way, only change rarely for gold if i need to DRESS UP and put on diamonds
> i have just got a silver and leather bracelet for my DH, kids will give it to him on the Father's Day


Forgot to answer this one! You and your hubby always seem to buy each other such sweet things whenever there's a reason to celebrate  Lucky him! And you  I'd love to buy a BV leather bracelet but the one I want most doesn't come in silver so another waiting and hoping for a specific bag/slg situation


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Forgot to answer this one! You and your hubby always seem to buy each other such sweet things whenever there's a reason to celebrate  Lucky him! And you  I'd love to buy a BV leather bracelet but the one I want most doesn't come in silver so another waiting and hoping for a specific bag/slg situation


well, we don't have many reasons, why miss one? it's always nice to have some good memories linked to the item, and feel good every time you wear it  
which one do you like that does not come in silver? 
and did you get the black Bal strap eventually??


----------



## Iamminda

Antigone said:


> Put a bid on this navy Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAC on eBay for fun and was surprised to win. I really like it! I was very surprised by the leather quality.
> 
> Thinking of removing the tassels. What do you think?
> 
> Now I want a black with silver hardware!



This is nice.  I think removing the tassels in the front would give it a cleaner look since it looks like there are no other tassels (?).  Or you can leave it.


----------



## Antigone

Iamminda said:


> This is nice.  I think removing the tassels in the front would give it a cleaner look since it looks like there are no other tassels (?).  Or you can leave it.



Yeah, I think so too. Maybe I should remove the tassels. There's a tassel on the top zip too. There are also extra replacement tassels inside the bag.


----------



## ksuromax

Antigone said:


> Put a bid on this navy Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAC on eBay for fun and was surprised to win. I really like it! I was very surprised by the leather quality.
> 
> Thinking of removing the tassels. What do you think?
> 
> Now I want a black with silver hardware!


how big is it? close to Hip? First? 
i like the look, love navy with silver in general, and i would have taken off the tassel and replace it with something smaller, more size appropriate


----------



## ksuromax

Antigone said:


> Yeah, I think so too. Maybe I should remove the tassels. There's a tassel on the top zip too. There are also extra replacement tassels inside the bag.


well, if you have more than 1, then you can either re-locate them and make a new look which you will like, or just put them on your Bal...


----------



## Antigone

ksuromax said:


> how big is it? close to Hip? First?



A bit bigger than Hip. I don't have a First, but this is smaller than Town. Closer to Hip than Town. It's actually a really nice size, it houses everything I usually carry in my hoodie pockets (I usually don't bother with bags - I know right? )


----------



## Antigone

ksuromax said:


> well, if you have more than 1, then you can either re-locate them and make a new look which you will like, or just put them on your Bal...



Time to experiment!


----------



## peacebabe

I got backpacks from RM instead. I must agree that the pebble leathers are REALLY good! That shows that brand "cost" !!! If this is a Balenciaga, it will cost like a Hip !!! 

Congrats !!!  



Antigone said:


> Put a bid on this navy Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAC on eBay for fun and was surprised to win. I really like it! I was very surprised by the leather quality.
> 
> Thinking of removing the tassels. What do you think?
> 
> Now I want a black with silver hardware!


----------



## Antigone

peacebabe said:


> I got backpacks from RM instead. I must agree that the pebble leathers are REALLY good! That shows that brand "cost" !!! If this is a Balenciaga, it will cost like a Hip !!!
> 
> Congrats !!!



I know! I was expecting crappy quality and was very pleasantly surprised when it arrived. 

Your backpacks are awesome! Do they hold a lot?


----------



## peacebabe

It comes in 3 sizes. Mini,  medium (same as mine) & regular. 

I can comfortably put my long wallet,  a coin purse, 2 card holders,  key pouch,  car key, tissue, and with some more space as there are 2 zip pockets at the sides and 1 pocket at the back which I can put my mobile phone & access easily! 

What I really like about is that it can be "click up" (shown in this pic)  as a thief prevention feature . It may not look as nice, but really useful if I'm using for traveling. 

I also ordered a regular size & awaiting its arrival! 



Antigone said:


> I know! I was expecting crappy quality and was very pleasantly surprised when it arrived.
> 
> Your backpacks are awesome! Do they hold a lot?


----------



## Antigone

peacebabe said:


> I also ordered a regular size & awaiting its arrival!



Don't forget to post a pic of the regular! I have a feeling I will have something new in my stalking list. That iridiscent hardware (it's called oil slick right?) is fantastic!


----------



## peacebabe

Will post !! 

I love the iridescent hardware too! Not sure about "oil slick" though 



Antigone said:


> Don't forget to post a pic of the regular! I have a feeling I will have something new in my stalking list. That iridiscent hardware (it's called oil slick right?) is fantastic!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Antigone said:


> Put a bid on this navy Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAC on eBay for fun and was surprised to win. I really like it! I was very surprised by the leather quality.
> 
> Thinking of removing the tassels. What do you think?
> 
> Now I want a black with silver hardware!



This is really cute, I agree silver & navy together are a great combo!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Antigone said:


> Don't forget to post a pic of the regular! I have a feeling I will have something new in my stalking list. That iridiscent hardware (it's called oil slick right?) is fantastic!



I have seen quite a few ebay sellers refer to iridescent as oil slick - even noting the term in their listings & omitting the term iridescent, or they refer to it as rainbow


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Antigone said:


> (I usually don't bother with bags - I know right? )


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> It comes in 3 sizes. Mini,  medium (same as mine) & regular.
> 
> I can comfortably put my long wallet,  a coin purse, 2 card holders,  key pouch,  car key, tissue, and with some more space as there are 2 zip pockets at the sides and 1 pocket at the back which I can put my mobile phone & access easily!
> 
> What I really like about is that it can be "click up" (shown in this pic)  as a thief prevention feature . It may not look as nice, but really useful if I'm using for traveling.
> 
> I also ordered a regular size & awaiting its arrival!


it really looks great, peace!  
is the black one with iridescent hw as well??


----------



## Antigone

jeanstohandbags said:


>


----------



## Antigone

jeanstohandbags said:


> This is really cute, I agree silver & navy together are a great combo!



I love me some silver hardware. 

Also I got it for a steal because the auction ended when most were sleeping.


----------



## peacebabe

I was searching for a while for black with iridescent too. The only one i can find is this & only in regular size. It comes with Iphone charger too (which i don't use iphone)

https://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/products/always-on-julian-backpack-hr26oceb01-black

I want ALL hardware iridescent, thus chosen the white instead 



ksuromax said:


> it really looks great, peace!
> is the black one with iridescent hw as well??


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> I was searching for a while for black with iridescent too. The only one i can find is this & only in regular size. It comes with Iphone charger too (which i don't use iphone)
> 
> https://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/products/always-on-julian-backpack-hr26oceb01-black
> 
> I want ALL hardware iridescent, thus chosen the white instead


----------



## ksuromax

BV Veneta and my new-to-me but very old Hermes scarf, gem from 1959 by my favorite artist Ledoux


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Just wanted to show you something that I've been wanting to buy for a long time but just didn't get round to until last week. It's a necklace and a pendant, a copy of a pendant from the Viking era found in several different sizes on the Swedish island of Gotland. It's called a Fröjelkula (after the place where the largest one was found) or simply Viking ball or Odin's Eye. It's made from crystal and silver. If you look closely you can see the two wolves holding the pendant in place. I know this isn't exactly luxury jewellery but I love this pendant and necklace for so many reasons.
> View attachment 4092449
> View attachment 4092450
> View attachment 4092451


Truly unique & chic.....like you dearest!! I love it...happiest Congrats!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV Veneta and my new-to-me but very old Hermes scarf, gem from 1959 by my favorite artist Ledoux


Looking fab, fine & fierce as always K!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Truly unique & chic.....like you dearest!! I love it...happiest Congrats!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Veneta and my new-to-me but very old Hermes scarf, gem from 1959 by my favorite artist Ledoux



I love love this whole look — summer perfection K.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I love love this whole look — summer perfection K.


thank you, my Dear!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> BV Veneta and my new-to-me but very old Hermes scarf, gem from 1959 by my favorite artist Ledoux



I just read that this scarf is from 1959 - OMG!!  how amazing is that!!! It's just beautiful!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> I just read that this scarf is from 1959 - OMG!!  how amazing is that!!! It's just beautiful!


yes, it's vintage, and it's in great shape for being 59 y/o, Hermes quality is unsurpassed


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> yes, it's vintage, and it's in great shape for being 59 y/o, Hermes quality is unsurpassed



Amazing, what a gem! 
ps:  just noted too that it's from 1959 & 59 years old


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Amazing, what a gem!
> ps:  just noted too that it's from 1959 & 59 years old


yes, the magic of numbers  
thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Tuesday with my dark charcoal mini.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my dark charcoal mini.



You look great DM .  And oh, that dinner (yum, yum).


----------



## Antigone

Iamminda said:


> You look great DM .  And oh, that dinner (yum, yum).



LOVE the outfits and the bags, but I also always look forward to DM's food posts.


----------



## Iamminda

Antigone said:


> LOVE the outfits and the bags, but I also always look forward to DM's food posts.



Yes, Yes and Yes on DM’s outfits, bags, food .  A total feast for the eyes/tummy.


----------



## peacebabe

I must say that i always  your dressing & your fashion sense . You always look great from head to toe !! 



Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my dark charcoal mini.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my dark charcoal mini.


what is not to like here??


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> what is not to like here??





Iamminda said:


> You look great DM .  And oh, that dinner (yum, yum).





Antigone said:


> LOVE the outfits and the bags, but I also always look forward to DM's food posts.





Iamminda said:


> Yes, Yes and Yes on DM’s outfits, bags, food .  A total feast for the eyes/tummy.





peacebabe said:


> I must say that i always  your dressing & your fashion sense . You always look great from head to toe !!


You are all too sweet and kind.   Thank you, my lovely Bal friends.


----------



## ksuromax

i am committed to wear one bag without changing till my new baby arrives and can swap into it! 
still the same Veneta  (with Bal bracelet tho)


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my dark charcoal mini.


In total agreement with Iamminda 
Love everything you are wearing here (and probably what you are eating too  ), the striped skirt is


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> i am committed to wear one bag without changing till my new baby arrives and can swap into it!
> still the same Veneta  (with Bal bracelet tho)


I read that "until the new baby arrives" (it's pretty early and I'm multitasking  ) as you are pregnant! For a short confused second I was all "how can that be? you're not showing anything at all?!" Then I remembered you're expecting a new bag  

Another striped beauty today  and I wonder what will be revelaed?!


----------



## Dextersmom

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> In total agreement with Iamminda
> Love everything you are wearing here (and probably what you are eating too  ), the striped skirt is


Thank you. My skirt is new (Eileen Fisher at Nordstrom) and super comfy.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> i am committed to wear one bag without changing till my new baby arrives and can swap into it!
> still the same Veneta  (with Bal bracelet tho)


Pretty bag, top, bracelet, everything.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> i am committed to wear one bag without changing till my new baby arrives and can swap into it!
> still the same Veneta  (with Bal bracelet tho)



Well K, you picked a great bag to wear non-stop until your new one arrives (we are all waiting anxiously for the arrival of your new “baby”.  This month I hope?)


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Well K, you picked a great bag to wear non-stop until your new one arrives (we are all waiting anxiously for the arrival of your new “baby”.  This month I hope?)


 i really hope it will be here tomorrow! 
thank you, this Veneta is truly versatile, colour goes with everything!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my square chevron lambskin mini and a closeup of my new Uno de 50 B12 bracelet (the one that is fashioned like a nail).



You look fab!!

Uno de 50... been loving them for about 6 months!


----------



## Antigone

Another preloved Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAC. I’m not a gold HW girl so this might go to my mom. This is another old lady so the leather is incredible.

Can’t afford Gucci Disco (and I am not sure it’s worth it) so picked up a Rebecca Minkoff Bryn camera bag. Selling it because the strap is too short on me when worn crossbody (curse of being tall and err, wide)  though which defeats the purpose.  Like most brands though, it seems the quality of the leather has  gone down. Still good leather though.

I’m on a Rebecca Minkoff roll.


----------



## peacebabe

I can see why you are !!!  



Antigone said:


> Another preloved Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAC. I’m not a gold HW girl so this might go to my mom. This is another old lady so the leather is incredible.
> 
> Can’t afford Gucci Disco (and I am not sure it’s worth it) so picked up a Rebecca Minkoff Bryn camera bag. Selling it because the strap is too short on me when worn crossbody (curse of being tall and err, wide)  though which defeats the purpose.  Like most brands though, it seems the quality of the leather has  gone down. Still good leather though.
> 
> I’m on a Rebecca Minkoff roll.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Antigone said:


> Another preloved Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAC. I’m not a gold HW girl so this might go to my mom. This is another old lady so the leather is incredible.
> 
> Can’t afford Gucci Disco (and I am not sure it’s worth it) so picked up a Rebecca Minkoff Bryn camera bag. Selling it because the strap is too short on me when worn crossbody (curse of being tall and err, wide)  though which defeats the purpose.  Like most brands though, it seems the quality of the leather has  gone down. Still good leather though.
> 
> I’m on a Rebecca Minkoff roll.



Lovely!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday with my dark charcoal mini.



Love everything, from your fabulous sparkler at the top ....all the way down to those cute as shoes!


----------



## ksuromax

Antigone said:


> Another preloved Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAC. I’m not a gold HW girl so this might go to my mom. This is another old lady so the leather is incredible.
> 
> Can’t afford Gucci Disco (and I am not sure it’s worth it) so picked up a Rebecca Minkoff Bryn camera bag. Selling it because the strap is too short on me when worn crossbody (curse of being tall and err, wide)  though which defeats the purpose.  Like most brands though, it seems the quality of the leather has  gone down. Still good leather though.
> 
> I’m on a Rebecca Minkoff roll.


leather looks like butter!


----------



## Iamminda

Antigone said:


> Another preloved Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAC. I’m not a gold HW girl so this might go to my mom. This is another old lady so the leather is incredible.
> 
> Can’t afford Gucci Disco (and I am not sure it’s worth it) so picked up a Rebecca Minkoff Bryn camera bag. Selling it because the strap is too short on me when worn crossbody (curse of being tall and err, wide)  though which defeats the purpose.  Like most brands though, it seems the quality of the leather has  gone down. Still good leather though.
> 
> I’m on a Rebecca Minkoff roll.


This is cute.


----------



## Dextersmom

DutchGirl007 said:


> You look fab!!
> 
> Uno de 50... been loving them for about 6 months!
> 
> View attachment 4099179


Thank you! I love your bracelet too.....it is like a treasure hunt in that boutique....I love it so much.


----------



## Dextersmom

jeanstohandbags said:


> Love everything, from your fabulous sparkler at the top ....all the way down to those cute as shoes!


Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my bronze mini and new Kork-Ease Yucca sandals (purchased at Nordstrom).  This is my 2nd pair (wore the black ones in shot earlier in the week) and they are incredibly supportive and comfortable, in case anyone else is looking for comfy sandals.


----------



## Antigone

ksuromax said:


> leather looks like butter!



Indeed!!!



Iamminda said:


> This is cute.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my bronze mini and new Kork-Ease Yucca sandals (purchased at Nordstrom).  This is my 2nd pair (wore the black ones in shot earlier in the week) and they are incredibly supportive and comfortable, in case anyone else is looking for comfy sandals.



Such a pretty and cheerful look DM like a ray of sunshine  (you can honestly wear any color beautifully!!!).  Your bronze mini goes super well with it.


----------



## Antigone

jeanstohandbags said:


> Lovely!






peacebabe said:


> I can see why you are !!!



RM is spoiling me!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Such a pretty and cheerful look DM like a ray of sunshine  (you can honestly wear any color beautifully!!!).  Your bronze mini goes super well with it.


You are a ray of sunshine, my sweet friend IM.  Thank you.


----------



## peacebabe

You are always so well dressed!  your "cheery" style today!



Dextersmom said:


> Today with my bronze mini and new Kork-Ease Yucca sandals (purchased at Nordstrom).  This is my 2nd pair (wore the black ones in shot earlier in the week) and they are incredibly supportive and comfortable, in case anyone else is looking for comfy sandals.


----------



## Dextersmom

peacebabe said:


> You are always so well dressed!  your "cheery" style today!


Thank you so much peacebabe.


----------



## Dextersmom

Friday vibes.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Friday vibes.



Beautiful look on this Friday DM


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful look on this Friday DM


Thank you, my friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

Walking on the the beach today with my bougainvillea mini Evie.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Walking on the the beach today with my bougainvillea mini Evie.



What a cute shot!   I love this mini Evie — just the prettiest color.  Hope you had a nice walk and a relaxing weekend,  Have a great week ahead DM


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> What a cute shot!   I love this mini Evie — just the prettiest color.  Hope you had a nice walk and a relaxing weekend,  Have a great week ahead DM


Thanks, IM.  I hope that you and your family had a relaxing weekend together.


----------



## Dextersmom

Out and about today with my 225 chevron Reissue and camellia slides.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Out and about today with my 225 chevron Reissue and camellia slides.



I love this whole look so much DM.  I mean love EVERY single thing.   Only singling out the Chevron Reissue (as that would be an HG for me .   Beautiful, my friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I love this whole look so much DM.  I mean love EVERY single thing.   Only singling out the Chevron Reissue (as that would be an HG for me .   Beautiful, my friend.


You are very kind, my friend.  Thank you.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Out and about today with my 225 chevron Reissue and camellia slides.


i totally LOVE this mauve pink look!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> i totally LOVE this mauve pink look!


Thank you so much, k.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> Out and about today with my 225 chevron Reissue and camellia slides.


You and Reissue...  I'm looking at a Reissue wallet right now but I can't make up my mind. I can't get to a Chanel store just now so am looking at the website. They have the wallet with gold hardware and a slightly different model in black hardware. I think I may prefer the black hardware, or if the wallet came with some kind of silver hardware. Hard to choose! 

DM, do you own any bags with the black hardware? Is it black, like black, or is it just a dark silver metal, do you know? It's impossible to tell from just pictures. I appreciate any tips you may have 

Here they are, first my favourite. Looks to be sold out as of this week  I prefer this model as there is no zipper on the back (I'm afraid a zipper will scratch other things I carry in my bags but maybe it won't):
https://www.chanel.com/fr_FR/mode/p...feuille-255-veau-vieilli-metal-noir-noir.html



https://www.chanel.com/fr_FR/mode/p...feuille-255-veau-vieilli-metal-dore-noir.html
And now this one is also available, zipper on the back:


----------



## Dextersmom

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You and Reissue...  I'm looking at a Reissue wallet right now but I can't make up my mind. I can't get to a Chanel store just now so am looking at the website. They have the wallet with gold hardware and a slightly different model in black hardware. I think I may prefer the black hardware, or if the wallet came with some kind of silver hardware. Hard to choose!
> 
> DM, do you own any bags with the black hardware? Is it black, like black, or is it just a dark silver metal, do you know? It's impossible to tell from just pictures. I appreciate any tips you may have
> 
> Here they are, first my favourite. Looks to be sold out as of this week  I prefer this model as there is no zipper on the back (I'm afraid a zipper will scratch other things I carry in my bags but maybe it won't):
> https://www.chanel.com/fr_FR/mode/p...feuille-255-veau-vieilli-metal-noir-noir.html
> View attachment 4105194
> 
> 
> https://www.chanel.com/fr_FR/mode/p...feuille-255-veau-vieilli-metal-dore-noir.html
> And now this one is also available, zipper on the back:
> View attachment 4105195


Hi there! 
Those wallets are gorgeous!!  I do not have any bags with the black hardware, though I have seen them in the boutique and out in the wild.  It is truly black.  There was alot of talk last season about black hardware chipping, but I haven't heard this in a while, so perhaps they resolved the issue.  Many people swear by the "so black" look and love it to pieces.  It does look sleek and edgy and beautiful.
For some reason, though, for myself, I prefer the ruthenium hardware (if not looking for something in gold).  Ruthenium comes in aged and shiny.  I like both.  The shiny is beautiful and is closest to the "so black", so you might really like it.  When I get home tonight I will take a picture of shiny ruthenium for you.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> Hi there!
> Those wallets are gorgeous!!  I do not have any bags with the black hardware, though I have seen them in the boutique and out in the wild.  It is truly black.  There was alot of talk last season about black hardware chipping, but I haven't heard this in a while, so perhaps they resolved the issue.  Many people swear by the "so black" look and love it to pieces.  It does look sleek and edgy and beautiful.
> For some reason, though, for myself, I prefer the ruthenium hardware (if not looking for something in gold).  Ruthenium comes in aged and shiny.  I like both.  The shiny is beautiful and is closest to the "so black", so you might really like it.  When I get home tonight I will take a picture of shiny ruthenium for you.


Thank you!  I have a feeling it's the ruthenium hw I want. I want the clasp to "stand out" at least a little from the wallet, especially since I'll most probably buy a black one. Unless they come in a really gorgeous dark red, maybe


----------



## Dextersmom

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you!  I have a feeling it's the ruthenium hw I want. I want the clasp to "stand out" at least a little from the wallet, especially since I'll most probably buy a black one. Unless they come in a really gorgeous dark red, maybe


Dark red would be gorgeous as well!! 
Here are a couple of shots I just took of my black lambskin mini with shiny ruthenium hw.  I hope this is a little helpful.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today I used my LV Noir NeoNoe, wore my red ballerinas and I pinned a brooch on my hat.  I have been wanting to try this for a while and did today for the first time.  Also, my little shadow, Walter, did not want me to leave today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today I used my LV Noir NeoNoe, wore my red ballerinas and I pinned a brooch on my hat.  I have been wanting to try this for a while and did today for the first time.  Also, my little shadow, Walter, did not want me to leave today.



You look pretty!  I like the brooch on your hat — can’t wait to see you try other brooches as well.  And what a cute picture of your little shadow.

SGCW — sorry accidentally quoted you too — oops


----------



## peacebabe

Its here finally! 

Limited Edition Gold Studded Fringe Julian Backpack!


----------



## peacebabe

I like the gold hardware better! More classy 



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You and Reissue...  I'm looking at a Reissue wallet right now but I can't make up my mind. I can't get to a Chanel store just now so am looking at the website. They have the wallet with gold hardware and a slightly different model in black hardware. I think I may prefer the black hardware, or if the wallet came with some kind of silver hardware. Hard to choose!
> 
> DM, do you own any bags with the black hardware? Is it black, like black, or is it just a dark silver metal, do you know? It's impossible to tell from just pictures. I appreciate any tips you may have
> 
> Here they are, first my favourite. Looks to be sold out as of this week  I prefer this model as there is no zipper on the back (I'm afraid a zipper will scratch other things I carry in my bags but maybe it won't):
> https://www.chanel.com/fr_FR/mode/p...feuille-255-veau-vieilli-metal-noir-noir.html
> View attachment 4105194
> 
> 
> https://www.chanel.com/fr_FR/mode/p...feuille-255-veau-vieilli-metal-dore-noir.html
> And now this one is also available, zipper on the back:
> View attachment 4105195


----------



## peacebabe

U look great !!! You should ve tried it long ago ! 



Dextersmom said:


> Today I used my LV Noir NeoNoe, wore my red ballerinas and I pinned a brooch on my hat.  I have been wanting to try this for a while and did today for the first time.  Also, my little shadow, Walter, did not want me to leave today.


----------



## Antigone

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Y
> And now this one is also available, zipper on the back:
> View attachment 4105195



+1 for Gold HW. 

I'm afraid of coated HW -- might chip. But then again, it's Chanel so it shouldn't.


----------



## Antigone

peacebabe said:


> Its here finally!
> 
> Limited Edition Gold Studded Fringe Julian Backpack!



Soooooo cool!!!


----------



## Antigone

Dextersmom said:


> Today I used my LV Noir NeoNoe, wore my red ballerinas and I pinned a brooch on my hat.



Too stunning!


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you !! Loving the fringe & "rocky" look of it ! 



Antigone said:


> Soooooo cool!!!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Its here finally!
> 
> Limited Edition Gold Studded Fringe Julian Backpack!



Very cool.


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Its here finally!
> 
> Limited Edition Gold Studded Fringe Julian Backpack!



I love this backpack!   Those cool side pockets (?).  Need to see more of this bag especially on you.  Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks sweetie !! This backpack is a real breeze to use !

It will be really hard for me to take selfie wearing this back pack! Need to attack a nice quiet toilet again 



Iamminda said:


> I love this backpack!   Those cool side pockets (?).  Need to see more of this bag especially on you.  Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you so Much !   



muchstuff said:


> Very cool.


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Its here finally!
> 
> Limited Edition Gold Studded Fringe Julian Backpack!


oh, my!!   what a stunner!!!! Congrats, peace, it's a fantastic score!!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> Dark red would be gorgeous as well!!
> Here are a couple of shots I just took of my black lambskin mini with shiny ruthenium hw.  I hope this is a little helpful.


It's perfect, thank you   Now I know what hardware I want and to wait for, and that the so black is not for me. Especially if there's any risk of the hw chipping. I'd like for the hw to show against the leather and the so black doesn't do that much, especially on a small item like a wallet.

Walter is adorable


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

peacebabe said:


> Its here finally!
> 
> Limited Edition Gold Studded Fringe Julian Backpack!


Congratulations to a new black beauty! Is this the start of a new backpack obsession or just giving in to an already existing one?


----------



## peacebabe

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Congratulations to a new black beauty! Is this the start of a new backpack obsession or just giving in to an already existing one?



It started with the red, then white, then this black !  . All purchased within 2 weeks! Im telling myself "ok, that's enough of backpack!"  









ksuromax said:


> oh, my!!   what a stunner!!!! Congrats, peace, it's a fantastic score!!!



Thank you !!!


----------



## Dextersmom

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> It's perfect, thank you   Now I know what hardware I want and to wait for, and that the so black is not for me. Especially if there's any risk of the hw chipping. I'd like for the hw to show against the leather and the so black doesn't do that much, especially on a small item like a wallet.
> 
> Walter is adorable


I can't wait to see what you choose! Walter says thank you too. 


Iamminda said:


> You look pretty!  I like the brooch on your hat — can’t wait to see you try other brooches as well.  And what a cute picture of your little shadow.
> 
> SGCW — sorry accidentally quoted you too — oops


Thank you, my friend. 



peacebabe said:


> U look great !!! You should ve tried it long ago !


Thanks, I should have but was afraid for some reason....but there is no stopping me now.  Why keep my brooches in a drawer when I can pin them on my hats that I wear frequently (even more so than my denim jackets/vests). 



Antigone said:


> Too stunning!


Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

peacebabe said:


> Its here finally!
> 
> Limited Edition Gold Studded Fringe Julian Backpack!


This is a very cool backpack!! Congrats!


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> It started with the red, then white, then this black !  . All purchased within 2 weeks! Im telling myself "ok, that's enough of backpack!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you !!!


These are pretty especially with the planets/pods (forgot the name).   I think you have all the major colors covered.  Except for blue (lol).


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks sweetie !!! 



Dextersmom said:


> This is a very cool backpack!! Congrats!


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks buddy, i think it's called Rouge Pod? I think i can skip blue though. Lucky for me ! 



Iamminda said:


> These are pretty especially with the planets/pods (forgot the name).   I think you have all the major colors covered.  Except for blue (lol).


----------



## muchstuff

Not sure if I've posted this before...BV cervo Hobo in "new light grey"...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Not sure if I've posted this before...BV cervo Hobo in "new light grey"...
> 
> View attachment 4107956


This is beautiful — I love this color, so hard to find the right grey imo.  Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> This is beautiful — I love this color, so hard to find the right grey imo.  Congrats and enjoy.





Iamminda said:


> This is beautiful — I love this color, so hard to find the right grey imo.  Congrats and enjoy.


Thanks, more of a medium grey IMO...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Not sure if I've posted this before...BV cervo Hobo in "new light grey"...
> 
> View attachment 4107956


----------



## peacebabe

Nice pebbled leather ! 

Looks really comfy to carry ! 



muchstuff said:


> Not sure if I've posted this before...BV cervo Hobo in "new light grey"...
> 
> View attachment 4107956


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Nice pebbled leather !
> 
> Looks really comfy to carry !



It is, we need to get you one peace!


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Nice pebbled leather !
> 
> Looks really comfy to carry !


i have 6 of 'em, they are the best! wide soft handle hugs your shoulder and you don't feel the load at all!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i have 6 of 'em, they are the best! wide soft handle hugs your shoulder and you don't feel the load at all!



I only have four [emoji24]


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I only have four [emoji24]


YET


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> YET


Maybe I shouldn't have sold my China blue...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Maybe I shouldn't have sold my China blue...


----------



## peacebabe

I was never in this thread until i got my RM backpack & im seeing the "danger" if i continue to read this thread !!!  

*** Chanting ...... "see no evil ..... hear no evil .... " 



ksuromax said:


> i have 6 of 'em, they are the best! wide soft handle hugs your shoulder and you don't feel the load at all!





muchstuff said:


> It is, we need to get you one peace!


----------



## Dextersmom

From the beach (couldn't help but share this pier shot I took) to dinner with my Gabrielle clutch with chain (and Bal sandals for dinner).


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> From the beach (couldn't help but share this pier shot I took) to dinner with my Gabrielle clutch with chain (and Bal sandals for dinner).



Pretty top to toe DM   That pier shot is amazing too!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> From the beach (couldn't help but share this pier shot I took) to dinner with my Gabrielle clutch with chain (and Bal sandals for dinner).



I love this whole look (really like this striped top, I missed out on your pink Boden striped top ).   And thanks for the amazing picture of the pier — what a great shot.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> From the beach (couldn't help but share this pier shot I took) to dinner with my Gabrielle clutch with chain (and Bal sandals for dinner).


beautiful!!! your look, the beach, all


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> beautiful!!! your look, the beach, all





jeanstohandbags said:


> Pretty top to toe DM   That pier shot is amazing too!





Iamminda said:


> I love this whole look (really like this striped top, I missed out on your pink Boden striped top ).   And thanks for the amazing picture of the pier — what a great shot.


Thank you, my kind friends. 
IM, I'm sorry you missed the Boden top.  This one is Michael Stars and I got it at Anthropologie about a month ago.


----------



## Antigone

Dextersmom said:


> From the beach (couldn't help but share this pier shot I took) to dinner with my Gabrielle clutch with chain (and Bal sandals for dinner).



I adore the Gabrielle.  And it seems you live in paradise!


----------



## bevw56

peacebabe said:


> Nice pebbled leather !
> 
> Looks really comfy to carry !


You would LOVE it Peace!


----------



## Dextersmom

Antigone said:


> I adore the Gabrielle.  And it seems you live in paradise!


Thank you Antigone. I feel very lucky to live by the ocean.


----------



## Iamminda

Hi my Bal friends.  Thought I might as well share this.  Here is my preloved beauty.  I feel this bag is very me with it’s practicality and slightly less common/conventional look (kinda like me, lol ).   Have a great week


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> Hi my Bal friends.  Thought I might as well share this.  Here is my preloved beauty.  I feel this bag is very me with it’s practicality and slightly less common/conventional look (kinda like me, lol ).   Have a great week


You're going over to the Chanel side too?!   That's some beautiful leather and hardware  It's a bit of an edgier model, n'est-ce pas? It'll look fabulous both with jeans and with a "dressier" style.

(Btw, I called one of the Chanel stores in Paris today to ask about the 2.55 wallet I want but it only comes in the so black hardware which I'm afraid will chip. They have another 2.55 chevron wallet but for this season they only come in gold so I'll have to wait and hope for a Chanel wallet for next season.)


----------



## Iamminda

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You're going over to the Chanel side too?!   That's some beautiful leather and hardware  It's a bit of an edgier model, n'est-ce pas? It'll look fabulous both with jeans and with a "dressier" style.
> 
> (Btw, I called one of the Chanel stores in Paris today to ask about the 2.55 wallet I want but it only comes in the so black hardware which I'm afraid will chip. They have another 2.55 chevron wallet but for this season they only come in gold so I'll have to wait and hope for a Chanel wallet for next season.)



Thanks SGCW.  Gosh, I hope this bag is not too edgy for little ole me.  I also hope you find your perfect reissue wallet with ruthenium hardware soon (next season will be here before you know it).


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Iamminda said:


> Hi my Bal friends.  Thought I might as well share this.  Here is my preloved beauty.  I feel this bag is very me with it’s practicality and slightly less common/conventional look (kinda like me, lol ).   Have a great week



Wow, this one is so beautiful! Love all the black!  I'm losing track, is this your 2nd Chanel?


----------



## Iamminda

jeanstohandbags said:


> Wow, this one is so beautiful! Love all the black!  I'm losing track, is this your 2nd Chanel?



Thanks kindly J .   Yep, this is my second (and probably last) one since I need to downsize (famous last words )


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Hi my Bal friends.  Thought I might as well share this.  Here is my preloved beauty.  I feel this bag is very me with it’s practicality and slightly less common/conventional look (kinda like me, lol ).   Have a great week


IM, it is a stunner!!! Seriously, I am dying..... it is that gorgeous!!  I am so happy for you!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> IM, it is a stunner!!! Seriously, I am dying..... it is that gorgeous!!  I am so happy for you!


Thanks kindly DM .  I keep looking at it on my coffee table  (lol).  Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## peacebabe

IM !! Hardly see you post anything. But, once you post, it's definitely a BOMB !!! 



Iamminda said:


> Hi my Bal friends.  Thought I might as well share this.  Here is my preloved beauty.  I feel this bag is very me with it’s practicality and slightly less common/conventional look (kinda like me, lol ).   Have a great week


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Hi my Bal friends.  Thought I might as well share this.  Here is my preloved beauty.  I feel this bag is very me with it’s practicality and slightly less common/conventional look (kinda like me, lol ).   Have a great week


What a lovely score!!! cute, functional, discreet!! just perfection!  
congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much pb and k .   I may have to post more pics of this one later when I use it since I am currently kinda smitten. 


peacebabe said:


> IM !! Hardly see you post anything. But, once you post, it's definitely a BOMB !!!





ksuromax said:


> What a lovely score!!! cute, functional, discreet!! just perfection!
> congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much pb and k .   I may have to post more pics of this one later when I use it since I am currently kinda smitten.


Please, do!!!


----------



## Antigone

Another oldie RM Mini Mac in almond colour this time.

Wrong colour for my skintone, but will look amazing on my mom.

I also got a new RM mini mac in black/gold and the hardware is significantly lower in quality.


----------



## Iamminda

Antigone said:


> Another oldie RM Mini Mac in almond colour this time.
> 
> Wrong colour for my skintone, but will look amazing on my mom.
> 
> I also got a new RM mini mac in black/gold and the hardware is significantly lower in quality.



Very nice — your mom is very lucky to have this lovely RM (you are a good daughter ).


----------



## Antigone

Iamminda said:


> Very nice — your mom is very lucky to have this lovely RM (you are a good daughter ).



Thank you! Whenever she comes visit, she leaves with my stuff.  She loves hip trippy beautiful things. She loves the Furla chain box bags (which explains why I have no more Furla chain box bags) so I'm pretty sure she'll like these RMs.

There's truly a world of difference between the old RM leather and the new RM mini mac leather.


----------



## ksuromax

Antigone said:


> Another oldie RM Mini Mac in almond colour this time.
> 
> Wrong colour for my skintone, but will look amazing on my mom.
> 
> I also got a new RM mini mac in black/gold and the hardware is significantly lower in quality.


lovely bag!  
i'm sure your Mum will love it! what a great daughter you are!


----------



## Antigone

ksuromax said:


> lovely bag!
> i'm sure your Mum will love it! what a great daughter you are!



Thank you! I hope she will love it, although not really sure she'll agree with the "great daughter" part - she hates that I am so messy with my stuff.


----------



## ksuromax

Antigone said:


> Thank you! I hope she will love it, although not really sure she'll agree with the "great daughter" part - she hates that I am so messy with my stuff.


that does not mitigate the fact that you ARE a great daughter


----------



## Antigone

ksuromax said:


> that does not mitigate the fact that you ARE a great daughter



Thank you.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Iamminda said:


> Thanks kindly J .   Yep, this is my second (and probably last) one since I need to downsize (famous last words )



Both your Chanel bags are totally amazing & beautiful!  Lolz 'need to downsize' are famous last words for me too - I sell, but that just gives me the green light to replace....so the downsizing part doesn't end up happening


----------



## Phiomega

Iamminda said:


> Hi my Bal friends.  Thought I might as well share this.  Here is my preloved beauty.  I feel this bag is very me with it’s practicality and slightly less common/conventional look (kinda like me, lol ).   Have a great week



I really love this Chanel!!!! I like that it has the signature quilting but uncommon style and the leather looks TDf!!!! Congrats!


----------



## peacebabe

I think you need to change "I may have to post" to "I promise to post" ! 



Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much pb and k .   I may have to post more pics of this one later when I use it since I am currently kinda smitten.


----------



## peacebabe

I  this color !!! Looks like you found a new "slippy route" !! 



Antigone said:


> Another oldie RM Mini Mac in almond colour this time.
> 
> Wrong colour for my skintone, but will look amazing on my mom.
> 
> I also got a new RM mini mac in black/gold and the hardware is significantly lower in quality.


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> I really love this Chanel!!!! I like that it has the signature quilting but uncommon style and the leather looks TDf!!!! Congrats!



Thanks Phiomega   I also like how it is unique and uncommon.


----------



## Antigone

peacebabe said:


> I  this color !!! Looks like you found a new "slippy route" !!



I know! I seem to catch myself always looking at for RM oldies on eBay. And if the colour isn't for me, I still find an excuse to get it.


----------



## Dextersmom

Some of you may remember that I started the month of June adding two pairs of red shoes; light red ballerinas and dark red spa slides.  Well, I am also ending June with one last red item; a dark red coin purse (that I use as a wallet) with aged ruthenium hw.  I also added a black leather camellia brooch (that I currently have pinned on a hat) and my 1st Chanel sale item; these braided black/brown sandals that I had been watching and hoping would be a part of the sale (because I could not stomach the retail pice) and they did end up getting marked down by 40%! 
PS. Couple shots wearing my new items.  I actually left the boutique on Monday with the camellia pinned on my hat.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Some of you may remember that I started the month of June adding two pairs of red shoes; light red ballerinas and dark red spa slides.  Well, I am also ending June with one last red item; a dark red coin purse (that I use as a wallet) with aged ruthenium hw.  I also added a black leather camellia brooch (that I currently have pinned on a hat) and my 1st Chanel sale item; these braided black/brown sandals that I had been watching and hoping would be a part of the sale (because I could not stomach the retail pice) and they did end up getting marked down by 40%!
> PS. Couple shots wearing my new items.  I actually left the boutique on Monday with the camellia pinned on my hat.


I am in love with your wallet (and also your black one!!).  Is this red from the new fall season?  The Boy style with chevron pretty much sends me over the edge in a good way — I love it that much.  And the braided sandals are adorable — and even better on sale.  I love your new brooch on your hat — that is such a great look (very glad you discovered this new way of wearing your brooches),  Congrats and enjoy your goodies


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I am in love with your wallet (and also your black one!!).  Is this red from the new fall season?  The Boy style with chevron pretty much sends me over the edge in a good way — I love it that much.  And the braided sandals are adorable — and even better on sale.  I love your new brooch on your hat — that is such a great look (very glad you discovered this new way of wearing your brooches),  Congrats and enjoy your goodies


Thank you so much, IM.  The red wallet is brand new and just arrived in boutiques.  I posted the tag details on the "June is jumping" thread in the Chanel subform, in case you want to hunt one down.


----------



## peacebabe

You look so fabulous in your MOD !!!  . Big  to your new wallet too! The "rustic" hardware is so cool!



Dextersmom said:


> Some of you may remember that I started the month of June adding two pairs of red shoes; light red ballerinas and dark red spa slides.  Well, I am also ending June with one last red item; a dark red coin purse (that I use as a wallet) with aged ruthenium hw.  I also added a black leather camellia brooch (that I currently have pinned on a hat) and my 1st Chanel sale item; these braided black/brown sandals that I had been watching and hoping would be a part of the sale (because I could not stomach the retail pice) and they did end up getting marked down by 40%!
> PS. Couple shots wearing my new items.  I actually left the boutique on Monday with the camellia pinned on my hat.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Some of you may remember that I started the month of June adding two pairs of red shoes; light red ballerinas and dark red spa slides.  Well, I am also ending June with one last red item; a dark red coin purse (that I use as a wallet) with aged ruthenium hw.  I also added a black leather camellia brooch (that I currently have pinned on a hat) and my 1st Chanel sale item; these braided black/brown sandals that I had been watching and hoping would be a part of the sale (because I could not stomach the retail pice) and they did end up getting marked down by 40%!
> PS. Couple shots wearing my new items.  I actually left the boutique on Monday with the camellia pinned on my hat.


summer perfection!! Beach chic!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> summer perfection!! Beach chic!!


Thank you k. 


peacebabe said:


> You look so fabulous in your MOD !!!  . Big  to your new wallet too! The "rustic" hardware is so cool!


Thank you so much pb.


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

My Chanel Coco Handle and my Chanel Jumbo Double Flap just got here!!!


----------



## ksuromax

As promised - i changed the bag  
BV Pillow


----------



## peacebabe

It looks very similar to Balenciaga Reporter ! 



ksuromax said:


> As promised - i changed the bag
> BV Pillow


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> It looks very similar to Balenciaga Reporter !


it is, but as i got it earlier, way before i saw a Bal Reporter bag, it has safely anchored in my heart  
What it the size of bigger Reporter?? The ones i have seen irl are all small, and small size is significantly smaller than Pillow


----------



## peacebabe

The regular Reporter is very roomy. It's 10" x 7" ... looks similar to your pillow?



ksuromax said:


> it is, but as i got it earlier, way before i saw a Bal Reporter bag, it has safely anchored in my heart
> What it the size of bigger Reporter?? The ones i have seen irl are all small, and small size is significantly smaller than Pillow


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> The regular Reporter is very roomy. It's 10" x 7" ... looks similar to your pillow?


i have looked up the sizes in cm, see? small is really small
there's no reg size of Reporter, but 10'' is about the same 26-27 cm as Pillow... 
(have you noticed how the model is wearing the shirt? tucked in?? )


----------



## peacebabe

This is the Reporter, almost 10". The one you posted is XS. I think the BV Pillow has 2 sizes too. I googled and found there are 9.5" & 10.5"









ksuromax said:


> i have looked up the sizes in cm, see? small is really small
> there's no reg size of Reporter, but 10'' is about the same 26-27 cm as Pillow...
> (have you noticed how the model is wearing the shirt? tucked in?? )


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> This is the Reporter, almost 10". The one you posted is XS. I think the BV Pillow has 2 sizes too. I googled and found there are 9.5" & 10.5"


it HAD 2 sizes, 9.5 and 10.5 is the same thing, just one is incorrect
the other size was MUCH BIGGER, it's discontinued and hardly possible to find even in the secondary market 
i have 1


----------



## peacebabe

The Black one looks like the regular reporter size & the silver one like the XS 



ksuromax said:


> it HAD 2 sizes, 9.5 and 10.5 is the same thing, just one is incorrect
> the other size was MUCH BIGGER, it's discontinued and hardly possible to find even in the secondary market
> i have 1


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> This is the Reporter, almost 10". The one you posted is XS. I think the BV Pillow has 2 sizes too. I googled and found there are 9.5" & 10.5"


yours is regular, right? 26 cm?


----------



## peacebabe

Yup! 



ksuromax said:


> yours is regular, right? 26 cm?


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> The Black one looks like the regular reporter size & the silver one like the XS


optical illusion


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Yup!


it does look bigger on you, proportionally
so, yes, probably it's the same size +/- as BV Pillow
i keep my XL Pillow just because it's too rare and hard to come by, but honestly speaking it's too big for xbody, i wear it less often than my other 3 regular Pillows


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> As promised - i changed the bag
> BV Pillow


You look so cheerful.....I love it.


----------



## Dextersmom

This bag looks fabulous on you!!! Really lovely!! 


peacebabe said:


> This is the Reporter, almost 10". The one you posted is XS. I think the BV Pillow has 2 sizes too. I googled and found there are 9.5" & 10.5"


----------



## Dextersmom

Running out to pick up some goodies (reveal to come) with my dark red mini and spa slides.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> Running out to pick up some goodies (reveal to come) with my dark red mini and spa slides.


You're looking beautiful, dear DM, perfectly matched!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> As promised - i changed the bag
> BV Pillow



I love this whole look (I don’t remember this pillow, lol).  Just perfect.  I want your shirt.  (But you promised me no change to Papier?  Lol).


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I love this whole look (I don’t remember this pillow, lol).  Just perfect.  I want your shirt.  (But you promised me no change to Papier?  Lol).


thank you!  
you do remember, i am sure, i wore it around xmas/NY with snowflakes chain charm, remember?  
it was the easiest promise to keep!  returned back home and loaded it back again!


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> This is the Reporter, almost 10". The one you posted is XS. I think the BV Pillow has 2 sizes too. I googled and found there are 9.5" & 10.5"



You look so cute — this bag looks great on you.  Did I ever tell you that you remind me of a dear friend?


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Running out to pick up some goodies (reveal to come) with my dark red mini and spa slides.



You look beautiful DM.  Love the pairing of your dark red with grey.  Can’t wait to see your new goodies.  Enjoy your Saturday.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> thank you!
> you do remember, i am sure, i wore it around xmas/NY with snowflakes chain charm, remember?
> it was the easiest promise to keep!  returned back home and loaded it back again!


Ok now I remember (as I mentally do an inventory of your vast and amazing collection, lol).  Yeah for the return of the Anniversary Bag


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> You look beautiful DM.  Love the pairing of your dark red with grey.  Can’t wait to see your new goodies.  Enjoy your Saturday.





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You're looking beautiful, dear DM, perfectly matched!


Thank you both so much.


----------



## Dextersmom

Ok so I came home with 2 new items today; a little LV bag and a pair of Gucci sandals.  Here is the story regarding the bag.  I went to OC earlier this week to take my DH to the dentist and while he was there I went to Fashion Island, as it is conveniently located across the parking lot from the dentist's office (literally). So I went to Neiman Marcus to do some shopping and lo and behold, there was an LV boutique inside NM.   I did not know this, as I am pretty new to LV.  The SA's were all wearing this cute little bag that also looked functional and I was intrigued.  A nice SA told me that theirs are specially made for employees but that they have a version of it for sale.  She had only one to show me; it was the Pallas monogram clutch in marine blue.  I liked it instantly.  It holds a little more than my Chanel WOC's and I love the outside/exposed flap pocket that fits my phone.  The chain detail I also found darling (the SA's version does not have the chain).  She showed me on her iPad the colors available which were the marine blue, red, a pale pink and noir.  They were all pretty, but I wanted the noir.  The next day after work, I stopped in my local LV and told the SA I like that I wanted the Pallas clutch in noir (he only had one and it was the red which was also very pretty).  He took my order and said it could be between 1 to 2 months for it to come in.  Fine....I like the anticipation and feeling of eagerly awaiting the arrival of something new.  Well, it turns out that I didn't have to wait long because I got a call the next day that it arrived!! I thought that was really funny, but he explained they are never sure of their shipments and they don't want to give their customers false hope.  So I went to pick up my new little beauty and a couple doors down I entered Gucci, where I finally tried on and purchased the sandals I have been drooling over for at least a year (feels like it anyway).  Long story, but here they are; my new Pallas monogram clutch in Noir and Gucci Marmont sandals, also in black.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> Ok so I came home with 2 new items today; a little LV bag and a pair of Gucci sandals.  Here is the story regarding the bag.  I went to OC earlier this week to take my DH to the dentist and while he was there I went to Fashion Island, as it is conveniently located across the parking lot from the dentist's office (literally). So I went to Neiman Marcus to do some shopping and lo and behold, there was an LV boutique inside NM.   I did not know this, as I am pretty new to LV.  The SA's were all wearing this cute little bag that also looked functional and I was intrigued.  A nice SA told me that theirs are specially made for employees but that they have a version of it for sale.  She had only one to show me; it was the Pallas monogram clutch in marine blue.  I liked it instantly.  It holds a little more than my Chanel WOC's and I love the outside/exposed flap pocket that fits my phone.  The chain detail I also found darling (the SA's version does not have the chain).  She showed me on her iPad the colors available which were the marine blue, red, a pale pink and noir.  They were all pretty, but I wanted the noir.  The next day after work, I stopped in my local LV and told the SA I like that I wanted the Pallas clutch in noir (he only had one and it was the red which was also very pretty).  He took my order and said it could be between 1 to 2 months for it to come in.  Fine....I like the anticipation and feeling of eagerly awaiting the arrival of something new.  Well, it turns out that I didn't have to wait long because I got a call the next day that it arrived!! I thought that was really funny, but he explained they are never sure of their shipments and they don't want to give their customers false hope.  So I went to pick up my new little beauty and a couple doors down I entered Gucci, where I finally tried on and purchased the sandals I have been drooling over for at least a year (feels like it anyway).  Long story, but here they are; my new Pallas monogram clutch in Noir and Gucci Marmont sandals, also in black.


Love this, it's like I got to go shopping with you irl, which I'm sure would be lots of fun  Congratulations on your new sandals and bag, getting a bag quicker than expected is


----------



## Iamminda

Love this story and how it worked out.  I have always loved the Pallas (super lovely with the black and other leather trims) but can’t make the sizes work for me. These sandals are so cute on your beautiful feet . Congrats and enjoy your new goodies.



Dextersmom said:


> Ok so I came home with 2 new items today; a little LV bag and a pair of Gucci sandals.  Here is the story regarding the bag.  I went to OC earlier this week to take my DH to the dentist and while he was there I went to Fashion Island, as it is conveniently located across the parking lot from the dentist's office (literally). So I went to Neiman Marcus to do some shopping and lo and behold, there was an LV boutique inside NM.   I did not know this, as I am pretty new to LV.  The SA's were all wearing this cute little bag that also looked functional and I was intrigued.  A nice SA told me that theirs are specially made for employees but that they have a version of it for sale.  She had only one to show me; it was the Pallas monogram clutch in marine blue.  I liked it instantly.  It holds a little more than my Chanel WOC's and I love the outside/exposed flap pocket that fits my phone.  The chain detail I also found darling (the SA's version does not have the chain).  She showed me on her iPad the colors available which were the marine blue, red, a pale pink and noir.  They were all pretty, but I wanted the noir.  The next day after work, I stopped in my local LV and told the SA I like that I wanted the Pallas clutch in noir (he only had one and it was the red which was also very pretty).  He took my order and said it could be between 1 to 2 months for it to come in.  Fine....I like the anticipation and feeling of eagerly awaiting the arrival of something new.  Well, it turns out that I didn't have to wait long because I got a call the next day that it arrived!! I thought that was really funny, but he explained they are never sure of their shipments and they don't want to give their customers false hope.  So I went to pick up my new little beauty and a couple doors down I entered Gucci, where I finally tried on and purchased the sandals I have been drooling over for at least a year (feels like it anyway).  Long story, but here they are; my new Pallas monogram clutch in Noir and Gucci Marmont sandals, also in black.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Love this story and how it worked out.  I have always loved the Pallas (super lovely with the black and other leather trims) but can’t make the sizes work for me. These sandals are so cute on your beautiful feet . Congrats and enjoy your new goodies.


Thank you so much, IM. 


SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Love this, it's like I got to go shopping with you irl, which I'm sure would be lots of fun  Congratulations on your new sandals and bag, getting a bag quicker than expected is


Thank you, SGCW.  It was definitely an unexpected treat to get it so quickly.


----------



## peacebabe

Oh my ........  



Dextersmom said:


> Running out to pick up some goodies (reveal to come) with my dark red mini and spa slides.


----------



## peacebabe

No you didn't !! I hope i remind you of her in a good way !! 



Iamminda said:


> You look so cute — this bag looks great on you.  Did I ever tell you that you remind me of a dear friend?


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> No you didn't !! I hope i remind you of her in a good way !!


Of course in the best way.   Adore you both


----------



## peacebabe

Iamminda said:


> Of course in the best way.   Adore you both


----------



## jeanstohandbags

I love these 2 new items DM, the LV is adorable, & I agree with IM that you have lovely little feet & those Gucci sandals look perfect on you!


----------



## Dextersmom

jeanstohandbags said:


> I love these 2 new items DM, the LV is adorable, & I agree with IM that you have lovely little feet & those Gucci sandals look perfect on you!


Thank you so much, jthb. 


peacebabe said:


> Oh my ........


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my Pallas clutch and braided sandals today.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Pallas clutch and braided sandals today.


Looking GREAT as usual DM...congrats on your newest LV & the gucci slides


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Looking GREAT as usual DM...congrats on your newest LV & the gucci slides


Thank you so much, my sweet friend.  Hope you are having a beautiful day.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Pallas clutch and braided sandals today.



You look great!!  Love seeing your new goodies on you.  I didn’t realize these sandals have a bit of a heel (love them even more).


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> You look great!!  Love seeing your new goodies on you.  I didn’t realize these sandals have a bit of a heel (love them even more).


Thank you, my sweet IM.


----------



## Dextersmom

Using my bronze mini on this hot summer night.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Using my bronze mini on this hot summer night.



Looking beautiful DM .  I especially like that skirt.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Looking beautiful DM .  I especially like that skirt.


Thanks, my friend. This skirt is so comfy and easy and it has pockets.  It is by Hinge, a super affordable brand that I like from Nordstrom.


----------



## DutchGirl007

Iamminda said:


> Hi my Bal friends.  Thought I might as well share this.  Here is my preloved beauty.  I feel this bag is very me with it’s practicality and slightly less common/conventional look (kinda like me, lol ).   Have a great week



Oh. I Love this!! Looks so soft... looks like my bowling bag!
What are measurements?  Yup, I’m not very Chanel norm, love the different styles than classic . Enjoy


----------



## peacebabe

Im also not a Chanel norm. But this style is 

 the soft & slouchy leather!

May i know the name of this style?



DutchGirl007 said:


> Oh. I Love this!! Looks so soft... looks like my bowling bag!
> What are measurements?  Yup, I’m not very Chanel norm, love the different styles than classic . Enjoy
> 
> View attachment 4124059


----------



## DutchGirl007

peacebabe said:


> Im also not a Chanel norm. But this style is
> 
> the soft & slouchy leather!
> 
> May i know the name of this style?



————- it’s fabulous!!
Thank you!!

It’s 18S Bowling Bag, there are two sizes this is the smaller one the other one is more weekend size.

You’re right this leather is amazing!  It smells so great! [emoji5]


----------



## jeanstohandbags

DutchGirl007 said:


> Oh. I Love this!! Looks so soft... looks like my bowling bag!
> What are measurements?  Yup, I’m not very Chanel norm, love the different styles than classic . Enjoy
> 
> View attachment 4124059



What an incredibly beautiful bag, that leather!!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Using my bronze mini on this hot summer night.



Such a beautiful look, I love that skirt too!


----------



## Dextersmom

jeanstohandbags said:


> Such a beautiful look, I love that skirt too!


Thanks.


----------



## Iamminda

DutchGirl007 said:


> Oh. I Love this!! Looks so soft... looks like my bowling bag!
> What are measurements?  Yup, I’m not very Chanel norm, love the different styles than classic . Enjoy
> 
> View attachment 4124059



Thanks .  The approximate measurements are 12.5 in x 9 in x 3 in.  It is an older camera bag that they no longer make in this large size.  I know they currently offer the small camera bag in a variety of colors and styles (including with charms etc).  Your bowling bag is gorgeous—that leather looks so soft and what a cute charm.  I look/lurk a lot on the CC subforum and I love your CC bags (like your new purple “unicorn”,  jumbo chevron so black, and a large black caviar (?) tote that I really like but forgot the name, lol).


----------



## ksuromax

BV Mini Cabat


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> BV Mini Cabat


My favourite Cabat! It's


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV Mini Cabat


Cool look k.


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> My favourite Cabat! It's





Dextersmom said:


> Cool look k.


thank you, Girls!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ksuromax said:


> BV Mini Cabat


Beautiful !
 Is it Silver Metallic ?


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Beautiful !
> Is it Silver Metallic ?


yup


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ksuromax said:


> yup


so cool 
and your toe nails are very cute !


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> so cool
> and your toe nails are very cute !


thanks, Darlin'!  
here's a swatch, it really looks 'silver'


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out for my anniversary lunch with my square red mini and matching ballerinas.


----------



## peacebabe

Beautiful & lovely as always


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for my anniversary lunch with my square red mini and matching ballerinas.


Happy anny!!!  
you look amazing!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for my anniversary lunch with my square red mini and matching ballerinas.


Beauty! As always....happiest anniversary to you darling friend. You look incredible! Wish my ballerinas looked 1/4 as nice on me as they do on you


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Beauty! As always....happiest anniversary to you darling friend. You look incredible! Wish my ballerinas looked 1/4 as nice on me as they do on you


Thank you, my friend.  I adore the ballerinas and I'm sure they look lovely on you. 



peacebabe said:


> Beautiful & lovely as always


Thank you peace. 



ksuromax said:


> Happy anny!!!
> you look amazing!


Thank you k.


----------



## ksuromax

Still mini Cabat, it's such an easy bag to carry!  
today with a small touch of Bal - wearing my new bracelet, Rose Flamingo


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ksuromax said:


> thanks, Darlin'!
> here's a swatch, it really looks 'silver'


Thanks ! Yeah , I love it , it seems to be a very elegant , restrained metalic / silver hue 
Out of the ordinary !


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Still mini Cabat, it's such an easy bag to carry!
> today with a small touch of Bal - wearing my new bracelet, Rose Flamingo


I love this bag


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Still mini Cabat, it's such an easy bag to carry!
> today with a small touch of Bal - wearing my new bracelet, Rose Flamingo


Lovely look!


----------



## Dextersmom

Giving some love to my metallic black medium CF today.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Giving some love to my metallic black medium CF today.


You look marvelous!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Slipped off of Ban Island briefly...my BV collection is growing


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Giving some love to my metallic black medium CF today.



Beautiful, very cute shoes too (as well as everything else)!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> Slipped off of Ban Island briefly...my BV collection is growing
> View attachment 4131457



This colour looks gorgeous, it is like Bal's Ink, or is is black, hardware to lovely too!


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> This colour looks gorgeous, it is like Bal's Ink, or is is black, hardware to lovely too!


Actually it's ebano, the lighting does make it look a bit black!


----------



## Dextersmom

jeanstohandbags said:


> Beautiful, very cute shoes too (as well as everything else)!





ksuromax said:


> You look marvelous!!!


Thank you, my kind Bal friends.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Slipped off of Ban Island briefly...my BV collection is growing
> View attachment 4131457


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night with my red boy WOC.


----------



## peacebabe

Wow !!!  this look ~~ Sweet & lovely 



Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my red boy WOC.


----------



## Dextersmom

peacebabe said:


> Wow !!!  this look ~~ Sweet & lovely


Thank you pb.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Rouge Tomate Evelyne.


----------



## ksuromax

BV hobo (and Bal bracelet)


----------



## peacebabe

I  the neon yellow !!! 



ksuromax said:


> BV hobo (and Bal bracelet)


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> I  the neon yellow !!!


 me too!


----------



## ksuromax

same BV hobo


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ksuromax said:


> me too!


me 3


----------



## Dextersmom

Friday fun with my unicorn; dark purple medium CF paired with my new mermaid Birkenstocks.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> Friday fun with my unicorn; dark purple medium CF paired with my new mermaid Birkenstocks.


Love your bracelets and Birks with your bag. What a gorgeous purple sheen


----------



## Dextersmom

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Love your bracelets and Birks with your bag. What a gorgeous purple sheen


Thank you.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Friday fun with my unicorn; dark purple medium CF paired with my new mermaid Birkenstocks.


Lovely look!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Lovely look!


Thanks k.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Friday fun with my unicorn; dark purple medium CF paired with my new mermaid Birkenstocks.



What a beautiful colour this bag is  and love all the matching pieces too!


----------



## Dextersmom

jeanstohandbags said:


> What a beautiful colour this bag is  and love all the matching pieces too!


Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing this new sale tweed skirt from BR today with my red mini and black ballerinas.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing this new sale tweed skirt from BR today with my red mini and black ballerinas.



Beautiful looks today and yesterday . I was just recently thinking about your purple CF — so glad you shared a pic.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful looks today and yesterday . I was just recently thinking about your purple CF — so glad you shared a pic.


Thank you, IM.  I am trying to rotate and use my bags.


----------



## ksuromax

BV silk stole


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV silk stole



Oh, so elegant.  I bet it feels so luxurious next to your skin .  Congrats and enjoy


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Oh, so elegant.  I bet it feels so luxurious next to your skin .  Congrats and enjoy


it's so light, i hardly feel it


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> it's so light, i hardly feel it


Thank you for the beautiful mod shot my lovely K


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> it's so light, i hardly feel it


Looks beautiful.....very pretty & you’ll get tons of use/wear out of her!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Looks beautiful.....very pretty & you’ll get tons of use/wear out of her!


thank you, my Dear!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> BV silk stole


This is such a luxurious picture!


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> This is such a luxurious picture!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> it's so light, i hardly feel it



Beautiful!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Beautiful!


thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV silk stole


Beautiful and dreamy!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful and dreamy!!


thank you, T!


----------



## Dextersmom

I bought this NF MM couple of weeks ago, along with this cosmetic pouch.  It is so light and easy and is my new favorite work bag.  Today I am using it run about a million errands (grocery shopping, dry cleaner, jeweler, bank, take DH to PT and a late lunch/early dinner).


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I bought this NF MM couple of weeks ago, along with this cosmetic pouch.  It is so light and easy and is my new favorite work bag.  Today I am using it run about a million errands (grocery shopping, dry cleaner, jeweler, bank, take DH to PT and a late lunch/early dinner).



Congrats DM on this great LV Classic — it is a must-have LV item.  What a wonderful tote for your busy lifestyle .  Also really like the cute cosmetic pouch.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Congrats DM on this great LV Classic — it is a must-have LV item.  What a wonderful tote for your busy lifestyle .  Also really like the cute cosmetic pouch.


Thank you, my friend.


----------



## muchstuff

Have strayed from my Bal/BV purchasing...saw this, fell in love, bought it. An "entry level" Issey Miyake Bao Bao.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> Have strayed from my Bal/BV purchasing...saw this, fell in love, bought it. An "entry level" Issey Miyake Bao Bao.
> View attachment 4146142


This was well worth straying for! Bao Baos are spectacular and I just stare at them like mesmerised whenever I get a chance to see one in the wild. Congratulations on this beauty, much


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> This was well worth straying for! Bao Baos are spectacular and I just stare at them like mesmerised whenever I get a chance to see one in the wild. Congratulations on this beauty, much


Thanks my friend! I can't believe how much I love this bag. It looks even better at home than in the store. I'm already cruising the sites looking at others...there will be more than one for sure! (Great option for those non-leather wearing folks out there!)


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> Thanks my friend! I can't believe how much I love this bag. It looks even better at home than in the store. I'm already cruising the sites looking at others...there will be more than one for sure! (Great option for those non-leather wearing folks out there!)


This is my most wanted Bao Bao:


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> This is my most wanted Bao Bao:


Well, THAT'S fairly gorgeous...is there a specific name attached to this one?


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> Have strayed from my Bal/BV purchasing...saw this, fell in love, bought it. An "entry level" Issey Miyake Bao Bao.
> View attachment 4146142


Congrats muchstuff! That is a cool bag.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ETA: This was in reply to your question about the name of the red Bao Bao, muchstuff.
https://www.baobaoisseymiyake.com/shop/baobaoisseymiyake/item/list/category_id/95
I couldn't find that model again, but this one is nice too:


----------



## Dextersmom

A few weeks ago I was in Tiffany getting my DBTY necklace cleaned and I fell in love with a ring.  I ordered it in my size and here it is.  My Tiffany T wrap ring in 18K rose gold and diamonds.  I love it and the bonus is that my first name starts with T.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> A few weeks ago I was in Tiffany getting my DBTY necklace cleaned and I fell in love with a ring.  I ordered it in my size and here it is.  My Tiffany T wrap ring in 18K rose gold and diamonds.  I love it and the bonus is that my first name starts with T.


That's a very luxurious looking ring, it's beautiful and so are you  It's definitely an added bonus when your name starts with the same letter as a prominent luxury company


----------



## Luv n bags

Dextersmom said:


> A few weeks ago I was in Tiffany getting my DBTY necklace cleaned and I fell in love with a ring.  I ordered it in my size and here it is.  My Tiffany T wrap ring in 18K rose gold and diamonds.  I love it and the bonus is that my first name starts with T.



I LOVE that ring! It is going to be my next ring purchase - for Christmas next year!


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Congrats muchstuff! That is a cool bag.


Thanks! Now I need a different colour...


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> ETA: This was in reply to your question about the name of the red Bao Bao, muchstuff.
> https://www.baobaoisseymiyake.com/shop/baobaoisseymiyake/item/list/category_id/95
> I couldn't find that model again, but this one is nice too:
> View attachment 4146322


Thanks, it's gonna be too easy to buy more! I'd be very afraid to buy pre-loved as there doesn't seem to be an established authentication process that I can find and I've seen reference to "lots of fakes"...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Have strayed from my Bal/BV purchasing...saw this, fell in love, bought it. An "entry level" Issey Miyake Bao Bao.
> View attachment 4146142



I love this one in black.  I was just looking at these while on vaca (my first time seeing them IRL).  They are just so beautiful and aesthetically pleasing (something about the design/symmetry makes me feel calm, lol, hard to explain).  Congrats and enjoy.  Maybe we can see a mod shot at some point?


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> A few weeks ago I was in Tiffany getting my DBTY necklace cleaned and I fell in love with a ring.  I ordered it in my size and here it is.  My Tiffany T wrap ring in 18K rose gold and diamonds.  I love it and the bonus is that my first name starts with T.



I love this ring!!  It is just so beautiful and feminine—so very you .  And I love that it is a T for your name.  Maybe I should change my name so I can wear it?   Lol.  Congrats and enjoy this gorgeous ring,


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> I love this one in black.  I was just looking at these while on vaca (my first time seeing them IRL).  They are just so beautiful and aesthetically pleasing (something about the design/symmetry makes me feel calm, lol, hard to explain).  Congrats and enjoy.  Maybe we can see a mod shot at some point?


Perhaps a bit later, at the moment she's hiding in my closet until she gains that "oh I've had that for awhile" status re: showing her to DH ...and yes, there's an undefinable something about the design that's hard to describe.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I love this ring!!  It is just so beautiful and feminine—so very you .  And I love that it is a T for your name.  Maybe I should change my name so I can wear it?   Lol.  Congrats and enjoy this gorgeous ring,


Thank you so much, IM. 


SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> That's a very luxurious looking ring, it's beautiful and so are you  It's definitely an added bonus when your name starts with the same letter as a prominent luxury company


You are too kind, SGCW.  Thank you. 



Miso Fine said:


> I LOVE that ring! It is going to be my next ring purchase - for Christmas next year!


Thank you, Miso Fine.  How cool that this ring is on your wishlist too.


----------



## peacebabe

I always wanted to have something from Bao Bao range too. 



muchstuff said:


> Have strayed from my Bal/BV purchasing...saw this, fell in love, bought it. An "entry level" Issey Miyake Bao Bao.
> View attachment 4146142


----------



## peacebabe

Gorgeous ring & outfit putting all together !!! 



Dextersmom said:


> A few weeks ago I was in Tiffany getting my DBTY necklace cleaned and I fell in love with a ring.  I ordered it in my size and here it is.  My Tiffany T wrap ring in 18K rose gold and diamonds.  I love it and the bonus is that my first name starts with T.


----------



## peacebabe

You are totally right !!! There are indeed too many fake Bao Bao and it seems too easy to copy this range! 



muchstuff said:


> Thanks, it's gonna be too easy to buy more! I'd be very afraid to buy pre-loved as there doesn't seem to be an established authentication process that I can find and I've seen reference to "lots of fakes"...


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> You are totally right !!! There are indeed too many fake Bao Bao and it seems too easy to copy this range!



I’m sure if you know the brand well you’ll be able to spot the fakes but being so new to it I’ll be looking for deals on brand new bags only!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> Have strayed from my Bal/BV purchasing...saw this, fell in love, bought it. An "entry level" Issey Miyake Bao Bao.
> View attachment 4146142



I LOVE this bag, so cool & so edgy!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> A few weeks ago I was in Tiffany getting my DBTY necklace cleaned and I fell in love with a ring.  I ordered it in my size and here it is.  My Tiffany T wrap ring in 18K rose gold and diamonds.  I love it and the bonus is that my first name starts with T.



I am a sucker for all things Tiffany & Co, & how delightful that your name starts with a T   This ring is just beautiful!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> A few weeks ago I was in Tiffany getting my DBTY necklace cleaned and I fell in love with a ring.  I ordered it in my size and here it is.  My Tiffany T wrap ring in 18K rose gold and diamonds.  I love it and the bonus is that my first name starts with T.


Congrats, T! it's gorgeous, and was totally made for you!  
wear it in good health!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Congrats, T! it's gorgeous, and was totally made for you!
> wear it in good health!


Thank you so much, sweet friend. 


peacebabe said:


> Gorgeous ring & outfit putting all together !!!


Thank you very much pb. 



jeanstohandbags said:


> I am a sucker for all things Tiffany & Co, & how delightful that your name starts with a T   This ring is just beautiful!


Thank you so much, jthb.


----------



## ksuromax

BV Pillow (and Bal scarf)


----------



## Pollie-Jean

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> ETA: This was in reply to your question about the name of the red Bao Bao, muchstuff.
> https://www.baobaoisseymiyake.com/shop/baobaoisseymiyake/item/list/category_id/95
> I couldn't find that model again, but this one is nice too:
> View attachment 4146322



 
freakin cool


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Pollie-Jean said:


> freakin cool


They are, it's like wearing art  Did you see this one? https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ont-tell-part-2.593326/page-792#post-32462093  It has a long shoulder strap  and came in black and white/greyish as well, iirc. But I don't know if the model is still made, they seem to change them about a lot.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

If you visit the Chanel forum you've probably already seen this, but I just wanted to show the rest of you what I hinted at in another post. 

I bought my first Chanel, and I love it, but there is A LOT of creasing already on the back when it's opened so I'm not sure what to do. The opinions on the Chanel forum are conflicting and I'm waiting for Chanel to get back to me on Monday. It's a 2.55 wallet in chevron with So Black hardware, all my Chanel favourite styles in one. But will the leather hold? It's more than creasing, it's an actual bend that is visible even after closing the wallet and as this is a new wallet, if it looks like this out of the box, what will it look like after some regular use? I'm very conflicted between form and function here... The form is sparking all joy but the function is not, and I need both in a wallet that is after all, Chanel or not, a utility item that I'm planning to use a lot.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV Pillow (and Bal scarf)


I love your scarf.


----------



## Dextersmom

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> If you visit the Chanel forum you've probably already seen this, but I just wanted to show the rest of you what I hinted at in another post.
> 
> I bought my first Chanel, and I love it, but there is A LOT of creasing already on the back when it's opened so I'm not sure what to do. The opinions on the Chanel forum are conflicting and I'm waiting for Chanel to get back to me on Monday. It's a 2.55 wallet in chevron with So Black hardware, all my Chanel favourite styles in one. But will the leather hold? It's more than creasing, it's an actual bend that is visible even after closing the wallet and as this is a new wallet, if it looks like this out of the box, what will it look like after some regular use? I'm very conflicted between form and function here... The form is sparking all joy but the function is not, and I need both in a wallet that is after all, Chanel or not, a utility item that I'm planning to use a lot.
> View attachment 4147582
> View attachment 4147583
> View attachment 4147584
> View attachment 4147585
> View attachment 4147586


It is soooo beautiful, SGCW.  I am sorry about the excessive creasing. What are you going to do.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> It is soooo beautiful, SGCW.  I am sorry about the excessive creasing. What are you going to do.


Thank you, sweet DM  I don't know! I'm still conflicted about it. I haven't taken it out of the box since the day I received it. I'm going to take it out later tonight, and "meditate" over it a bit so at least I know what to say to Chanel tomorrow. 

I'm thinking I should have also bought the middle card holder/wallet (you know the one with the Mona Lisa pocket) while they still had it. I wanted both but wanted this wallet the most. If I send the wallet back, at least I would have had the card holder still, and now it's sold out. The cardholders don't seem to get that "bend".

A SA at one store said these exact slg would be back for the new season but I'm not sure she was right. Chanel seems to change the availability of their items up a lot. I'll ask in the CC forum if anybody knows.


----------



## Dextersmom

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you, sweet DM  I don't know! I'm still conflicted about it. I haven't taken it out of the box since the day I received it. I'm going to take it out later tonight, and "meditate" over it a bit so at least I know what to say to Chanel tomorrow.
> 
> I'm thinking I should have also bought the middle card holder/wallet (you know the one with the Mona Lisa pocket) while they still had it. I wanted both but wanted this wallet the most. If I send the wallet back, at least I would have had the card holder still, and now it's sold out. The cardholders don't seem to get that "bend".
> 
> A SA at one store said these exact slg would be back for the new season but I'm not sure she was right. Chanel seems to change the availability of their items up a lot. I'll ask in the CC forum if anybody knows.


Good luck with your decision.   Please keep us posted.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> I love your scarf.


thanks!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Pillow (and Bal scarf)



Your scarf looks fabulous with your outfit.  You are a fashion visionary .


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Your scarf looks fabulous with your outfit.  You are a fashion visionary .


you're too kind!


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> If you visit the Chanel forum you've probably already seen this, but I just wanted to show the rest of you what I hinted at in another post.
> 
> I bought my first Chanel, and I love it, but there is A LOT of creasing already on the back when it's opened so I'm not sure what to do. The opinions on the Chanel forum are conflicting and I'm waiting for Chanel to get back to me on Monday. It's a 2.55 wallet in chevron with So Black hardware, all my Chanel favourite styles in one. But will the leather hold? It's more than creasing, it's an actual bend that is visible even after closing the wallet and as this is a new wallet, if it looks like this out of the box, what will it look like after some regular use? I'm very conflicted between form and function here... The form is sparking all joy but the function is not, and I need both in a wallet that is after all, Chanel or not, a utility item that I'm planning to use a lot.
> View attachment 4147582
> View attachment 4147583
> View attachment 4147584
> View attachment 4147585
> View attachment 4147586


i like the style, it's classy, minimalistic and tasteful


----------



## ksuromax

Me and my Pillow were having great time today, sea, mountains and clouds


----------



## Iamminda

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> If you visit the Chanel forum you've probably already seen this, but I just wanted to show the rest of you what I hinted at in another post.
> 
> I bought my first Chanel, and I love it, but there is A LOT of creasing already on the back when it's opened so I'm not sure what to do. The opinions on the Chanel forum are conflicting and I'm waiting for Chanel to get back to me on Monday. It's a 2.55 wallet in chevron with So Black hardware, all my Chanel favourite styles in one. But will the leather hold? It's more than creasing, it's an actual bend that is visible even after closing the wallet and as this is a new wallet, if it looks like this out of the box, what will it look like after some regular use? I'm very conflicted between form and function here... The form is sparking all joy but the function is not, and I need both in a wallet that is after all, Chanel or not, a utility item that I'm planning to use a lot.
> View attachment 4147582
> View attachment 4147583
> View attachment 4147584
> View attachment 4147585
> View attachment 4147586



This is a truly beautiful wallet (it has all my favorite CC styles as well).  It it weren’t for the crease, I would say this is the most perfect first CC piece you can have.  I know others have said the creasing is normal on all Reissues and for you to enjoy the wallet etc but you have to be ok with this crease.  Also, it may be different (better?) if you have received it perfect and then the crease develop later (even if a month later).  Only you can decide what is best for you and what will make you happy.   I hope it all works out for you dear SGCW.   Please keep us posted.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Me and my Pillow were having great time today, sea, mountains and clouds



Oh wow, I especially love the first picture.  Looks like you had a great day


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Me and my Pillow were having great time today, sea, mountains and clouds


Lovely! And vacationing in style


----------



## peacebabe

KKKKKKK !!! This is a GORGEOUS !!! 

I "HATE" you for posting this !!! 

Is this a limited edition? I  it as it's not mono color 



ksuromax said:


> BV Pillow (and Bal scarf)


----------



## peacebabe

This wallet is 

But i will not accept the condition. Im sure you are paying alot for it, so get a exchange!



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> If you visit the Chanel forum you've probably already seen this, but I just wanted to show the rest of you what I hinted at in another post.
> 
> I bought my first Chanel, and I love it, but there is A LOT of creasing already on the back when it's opened so I'm not sure what to do. The opinions on the Chanel forum are conflicting and I'm waiting for Chanel to get back to me on Monday. It's a 2.55 wallet in chevron with So Black hardware, all my Chanel favourite styles in one. But will the leather hold? It's more than creasing, it's an actual bend that is visible even after closing the wallet and as this is a new wallet, if it looks like this out of the box, what will it look like after some regular use? I'm very conflicted between form and function here... The form is sparking all joy but the function is not, and I need both in a wallet that is after all, Chanel or not, a utility item that I'm planning to use a lot.
> View attachment 4147582
> View attachment 4147583
> View attachment 4147584
> View attachment 4147585
> View attachment 4147586


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

peacebabe said:


> This wallet is
> 
> But i will not accept the condition. Im sure you are paying alot for it, so get a exchange!


Thank you!  You know I follow your lead 100% when it comes to bags and slg, so this gives me confidence to not be silly and keep something just because it's a certain brand and maybe the last one  At these prices brands really should step it up.


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> KKKKKKK !!! This is a GORGEOUS !!!
> 
> I "HATE" you for posting this !!!
> 
> Is this a limited edition? I  it as it's not mono color


  
yeah, sort of... 'seasonal' model


----------



## ksuromax

Ciao, Bellas!! 
BV Pillow in the San Nicola church front place


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Ciao, Bellas!!
> BV Pillow in the San Nicola church front place


 Where are you? In Italy?


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Where are you? In Italy?


yup, Bari
just spotted a Caramel Twiggie a few mins ago in the street on a young Italian lady, almost a girl, glad to see that young generation is fond of oldies!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Ciao, Bellas!!
> BV Pillow in the San Nicola church front place


Lovely! Looks like you are having a wonderful time!


----------



## ksuromax

Trulli village, Vesuvio Pillow (i was stubbornly waiting for a smurf to walk from around the corner )


----------



## ksuromax

Italian style break, coffee with the view


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Italian style break, coffee with the view


Gorgeous pop of red.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Trulli village, Vesuvio Pillow (i was stubbornly waiting for a smurf to walk from around the corner )



Oh wow — gorgeous red and gorgeous view.  Have a great time K


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous pop of red.


thank you


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Oh wow — gorgeous red and gorgeous view.  Have a great time K


thank you!


----------



## peacebabe

The places are so beautiful !!!! .





ksuromax said:


> Italian style break, coffee with the view





ksuromax said:


> Trulli village, Vesuvio Pillow (i was stubbornly waiting for a smurf to walk from around the corner )


----------



## ksuromax

BV Pillow in Vesuvio (colour) on top of the real Vesuvio (volcano crater)


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> BV Pillow in Vesuvio (colour) on top of the real Vesuvio (volcano crater)


Amazing!  

That volcano always makes me think of Swedish movie star Ingrid Bergman in Stromboli.


----------



## alla.miss

ksuromax said:


> BV Pillow in Vesuvio (colour) on top of the real Vesuvio (volcano crater)



I was waiting for this [emoji23] as you were moving around this part of Italy [emoji102]


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Pillow in Vesuvio (colour) on top of the real Vesuvio (volcano crater)


Wow, what a fantastic picture.


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry Lily had a great day in great places yesterday, Vatican, St Peter's and Colosseo


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Lily had a great day in great places yesterday, Vatican, St Peter's and Colosseo


SPECTACULAR!  I was wondering when you were going use your pink pretties 

I  Italy. Italian is the most beautiful and poetic language in the world.


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Lily had a great day in great places yesterday, Vatican, St Peter's and Colosseo


ALL of your pics on this trip have been amazing ...lucky you ! Huge fan of Mulberry Pink...1 of prettiest colors EVER!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Lily had a great day in great places yesterday, Vatican, St Peter's and Colosseo


Lovely shot, k.  Wishing you a beautiful vacation.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Lily had a great day in great places yesterday, Vatican, St Peter's and Colosseo


Beautiful pictures K.  Hope you are having a great time.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Lily had a great day in great places yesterday, Vatican, St Peter's and Colosseo



Thanks for the online tour![emoji8]


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Thanks for the online tour![emoji8]


thank you, and welcome onboard!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my gold Evelyne PM and yesterday with my pink mini.


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my gold Evelyne PM and yesterday with my pink mini.


I'm not a huge Hermes fan but if there was one I'd like to own it would be the Evelyne!


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> I'm not a huge Hermes fan but if there was one I'd like to own it would be the Evelyne!


I hear you, ms.  Evelyne is the only H that fits with my lifestyle and the leather is like no other....it is that buttery soft. If you have a chance to feel it, I recommend doing so.


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> I hear you, ms.  Evelyne is the only H that fits with my lifestyle and the leather is like no other....it is that buttery soft. If you have a chance to feel it, I recommend doing so.


Feeling it is probably as close as I'll ever get to owning one!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my gold Evelyne PM and yesterday with my pink mini.


Beautiful weekend looks DM.  I absolutely adore that coral lacey/crotchety tank (sorry for my awkward description, lol) but I really love it.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Lily had a great day in great places yesterday, Vatican, St Peter's and Colosseo



LOVE these colours together!!! 
Oh & nice backdrop too, but the pink & green are stealing this show


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my gold Evelyne PM and yesterday with my pink mini.



Both looks are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Dextersmom

jeanstohandbags said:


> Both looks are absolutely gorgeous!


Thank you so much, jthb.  


Iamminda said:


> Beautiful weekend looks DM.  I absolutely adore that coral lacey/crotchety tank (sorry for my awkward description, lol) but I really love it.


Thank you so much, IM.


----------



## peacebabe

Beautiful things & background all together !!! 



ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Lily had a great day in great places yesterday, Vatican, St Peter's and Colosseo


----------



## ksuromax

BV Sunshine Pillow and Santa Maria del Fiore


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Sunshine Pillow and Santa Maria del Fiore


This may be my favorite picture so far — beautiful you and scenery.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> BV Sunshine Pillow and Santa Maria del Fiore


And you have Botticelli hair   Very fitting for Italy


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> And you have Botticelli hair   Very fitting for Italy


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This may be my favorite picture so far — beautiful you and scenery.


thank you, my dear!


----------



## peacebabe

This pic is .... ..... ....



ksuromax said:


> BV Sunshine Pillow and Santa Maria del Fiore


----------



## ksuromax

Lily and Ponte Vecchio in the background


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV Sunshine Pillow and Santa Maria del Fiore


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Lily and Ponte Vecchio in the background


I am loving all these beautiful scenery and bags.


----------



## peacebabe

+++++++ 



Iamminda said:


> I am loving all these beautiful scenery and bags.


----------



## ksuromax

Perfect Milanese afternoon, BV Pillow, a glass of Chianti and waiting for seeing the Last Supper


----------



## Dextersmom

My attempt to stay cool on this hot and sticky Tuesday.


----------



## ksuromax

Another day, another Duomo...


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Another day, another Duomo...


Another beautiful pic.  So funny I had to look up “Duomo”, lol, because I only know of the LV duomo bag, not the Italian name for a cathedral.  Learned something new today .


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> My attempt to stay cool on this hot and sticky Tuesday.



Lovely hot weather look .  (I really like the camellia on your hat).  Hope your first day back at work went well.


----------



## peacebabe

You looked cool indeed ! 



Dextersmom said:


> My attempt to stay cool on this hot and sticky Tuesday.


----------



## peacebabe

ksuromax said:


> Another day, another Duomo...


----------



## peacebabe

A vintage Emporio Armani Leather Jacket.  I just fell in  with the leather,  color & design. 

This is definitely a "just in case when I need" purchase. Living near the equator, I can only wear it when I travel to cold countries.


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> A vintage Emporio Armani Leather Jacket.  I just fell in  with the leather,  color & design.
> 
> This is definitely a "just in case when I need" purchase. Living near the equator, I can only wear it when I travel to cold countries.



Such a beautiful jacket — that color!!  Wow.  You need to model it for us (I know it is hot where you live but please show us how good it looks on you ).


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks lovely, it really seems that manufacturers indeed used much better quality material in the past and that's why the product last & age beautifully. 

I now want to find a cold country to go. So that i can wear it & take some nice pic !!! 



Iamminda said:


> Such a beautiful jacket — that color!!  Wow.  You need to model it for us (I know it is hot where you live but please show us how good it looks on you ).


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Another beautiful pic.  So funny I had to look up “Duomo”, lol, because I only know of the LV duomo bag, not the Italian name for a cathedral.  Learned something new today .


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> A vintage Emporio Armani Leather Jacket.  I just fell in  with the leather,  color & design.
> 
> This is definitely a "just in case when I need" purchase. Living near the equator, I can only wear it when I travel to cold countries.


what a cool piece!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Another day, another Duomo...


Beauty everywhere w/ you on this magnifique trip!


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> A vintage Emporio Armani Leather Jacket.  I just fell in  with the leather,  color & design.
> 
> This is definitely a "just in case when I need" purchase. Living near the equator, I can only wear it when I travel to cold countries.


Super sexy & classy you can come visit me during our winter season & get good use out of it!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Beauty everywhere w/ you on this magnifique trip!


 thank you, my dear!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> My attempt to stay cool on this hot and sticky Tuesday.



Looking hot & cool here!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> A vintage Emporio Armani Leather Jacket.  I just fell in  with the leather,  color & design.
> 
> This is definitely a "just in case when I need" purchase. Living near the equator, I can only wear it when I travel to cold countries.



Love it !! 
I'm a fan of Armani , no one but him can dress women at the same time cool and feminine


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Love it !!
> I'm a fan of Armani , no one but him can dress women at the same time cool and feminine


+1!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> A vintage Emporio Armani Leather Jacket.  I just fell in  with the leather,  color & design.
> 
> This is definitely a "just in case when I need" purchase. Living near the equator, I can only wear it when I travel to cold countries.



Nice lines...mod shot?


----------



## Dextersmom

jeanstohandbags said:


> Looking hot & cool here!


You are sweet.  Thank you.


Iamminda said:


> Lovely hot weather look .  (I really like the camellia on your hat).  Hope your first day back at work went well.


Thanks, IM.  It went smoothly. 



peacebabe said:


> You looked cool indeed !


Thank you pb.


----------



## ksuromax

BV Pillow, Sangria And Sagrada Familia, what else to ask for? so happy to be back! 
Hola, Barcelona!!! i've missed you


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Pillow, Sangria And Sagrada Familia, what else to ask for? so happy to be back!
> Hola, Barcelona!!! i've missed you


Oh wow, we don’t see a lot of nighttime pics here — beautiful pic.  Have fun.


----------



## muchstuff

BV Cabat and I have gone for groceries...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> BV Cabat and I have gone for groceries...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4157421



Love this one.  So glad to see a pic of this beauty.   Can we please see more pics of your beauties (when you have time )?


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Love this one.  So glad to see a pic of this beauty.   Can we please see more pics of your beauties (when you have time )?


Thanks, I’ll try to remember, I quite often take “car portraits” then forget to post them.


----------



## muchstuff

@Iamminda here's last week's for you...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> @Iamminda here's last week's for you...
> View attachment 4157437



Thanks for posting this, muchstuff.  This is gorgeous.  I don’t think I have seen this one before — I like this a lot.  May I ask what style this is?  It’s hard to find a bag with the right drop length (like I think the Campana and venata are too short for me in terms of drop length).


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for posting this, muchstuff.  This is gorgeous.  I don’t think I have seen this one before — I like this a lot.  May I ask what style this is?  It’s hard to find a bag with the right drop length (like I think the Campana and venata are too short for me in terms of drop length).


I don't think it has an actual name, I was told it may be the forerunner to the Garda, formerly known as the Bella. Sadly I have it up for sale. Its a lovely bag and I love the size and the hardware but I have a hard time managing bags with two straps.  I'm debating my Campana for the same reason. Campana's strap drop is pretty decent, I should go measure it for you...


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> BV Pillow, Sangria And Sagrada Familia, what else to ask for? so happy to be back!
> Hola, Barcelona!!! i've missed you



Very nice!!! They do go together well.... I love Barcelona and I love Gaudi!


----------



## muchstuff

@Iamminda  this will give you a better sense of strap drop on the previous bag...



	

		
			
		

		
	
 [/USER]


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you PJ. Im thrill too !!!  



Pollie-Jean said:


> Love it !!
> I'm a fan of Armani , no one but him can dress women at the same time cool and feminine



Thank you K  



ksuromax said:


> what a cool piece!!



Thanks sweetie !!! I will bring "Your BO" along too if im going !!!  . Where are you by the way ??



Kendie26 said:


> Super sexy & classy you can come visit me during our winter season & get good use out of it!


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks Much !!! I hope to post it soon ..................................  



muchstuff said:


> Nice lines...mod shot?


----------



## peacebabe

I heard it's cheaper to drink a beer than a coke there ! Is it true?? 



ksuromax said:


> BV Pillow, Sangria And Sagrada Familia, what else to ask for? so happy to be back!
> Hola, Barcelona!!! i've missed you


----------



## peacebabe

I like this better !! 



muchstuff said:


> @Iamminda  this will give you a better sense of strap drop on the previous bag...
> 
> View attachment 4157449
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/USER]


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> I like this better !!



Yeah it’s a gorgeous bag but I just can’t deal with double straps very well. I guess I’m not very coordinated [emoji23]


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Oh wow, we don’t see a lot of nighttime pics here — beautiful pic.  Have fun.


it's a tic place at any time of the day!!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> BV Cabat and I have gone for groceries...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4157421


yaaay!!!


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> I heard it's cheaper to drink a beer than a coke there ! Is it true??


no idea, i don't drink coke


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Yeah it’s a gorgeous bag but I just can’t deal with double straps very well. I guess I’m not very coordinated [emoji23]


i am well coordinated, but i don't like 2 straps either, i guess it's because of the shoulder/bone shape, one strap always tends to slip off, i can do only relatively slim ones (like on my grey tote)


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i am well coordinated, but i don't like 2 straps either, i guess it's because of the shoulder/bone shape, one strap always tends to slip off, i can do only relatively slim ones (like on my grey tote)


I didn’t find that it slipped at all , I just have a hard time maneuvering around the straps!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I didn’t find that it slipped at all , I just have a hard time maneuvering around the straps!


oh, i see... 
is it equally hard with all sorts of straps? (width, length wise), or just something particular?


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> @Iamminda  this will give you a better sense of strap drop on the previous bag...
> 
> View attachment 4157449
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/USER]


Whoa, this is really REALLY beautiful! That brown shade fantastic. One of prettiest BVs I’ve seen


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> Thank you PJ. Im thrill too !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you K
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks sweetie !!! I will bring "Your BO" along too if im going !!!  . Where are you by the way ??


I’m about 1.5-2 hours from NYC in USA....come visit!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> it's a tic place at any time of the day!!


AMAZING!


----------



## peacebabe

To prevent the outer strap from falling, simply place it over the inner one. It will sort if "lock" it & stay. That's what i usually do with 2 straps bags 



ksuromax said:


> i am well coordinated, but i don't like 2 straps either, i guess it's because of the shoulder/bone shape, one strap always tends to slip off, i can do only relatively slim ones (like on my grey tote)





muchstuff said:


> Yeah it’s a gorgeous bag but I just can’t deal with double straps very well. I guess I’m not very coordinated [emoji23]


----------



## peacebabe

USA is really a place i wish to visit at least once in my life time !!!  



Kendie26 said:


> I’m about 1.5-2 hours from NYC in USA....come visit!!


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> To prevent the outer strap from falling, simply place it over the inner one. It will sort if "lock" it & stay. That's what i usually do with 2 straps bags


i do the same, that's why only thinner straps work for me


----------



## ksuromax

ksuromax said:


> it's a tic place at any time of the day!!


why the heck it say 'tic'??? should have read FANTASTIC


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> why the heck it say 'tic'??? should have read FANTASTIC


 I had actually wondered & tried to figure out what “tic” may have meant!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> oh, i see...
> is it equally hard with all sorts of straps? (width, length wise), or just something particular?


No, it seems to be me, although I haven't given up on the Campana just yet, I need to take her out again.  The Cabat is easy-peasy though, probably because it has such a large opening.


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Whoa, this is really REALLY beautiful! That brown shade fantastic. One of prettiest BVs I’ve seen


Oh no, now you have me reconsidering whether or not I should take down the listing.... It was a tough decision to make in the first place!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> To prevent the outer strap from falling, simply place it over the inner one. It will sort if "lock" it & stay. That's what i usually do with 2 straps bags


So do I...the problem comes when I try to fish something out when the bag is still on my shoulder.  And I don't do arm-carrying very well. (I'm starting to sound bag-challenged).


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> USA is really a place i wish to visit at least once in my life time !!!


What...what about Canada?


----------



## Dextersmom

Today I wore my new Chanel sneakers for the first time.  They were super comfortable all day.


----------



## peacebabe

ksuromax said:


> i do the same, that's why only thinner straps work for me


----------



## peacebabe

How about just let the outer strap go, leave the inner one on your shoulder, that way, the opening is big & u can fish anything easily



muchstuff said:


> So do I...the problem comes when I try to fish something out when the bag is still on my shoulder.  And I don't do arm-carrying very well. (I'm starting to sound bag-challenged).


----------



## peacebabe

YES !!! I WANT TOO !!!   



muchstuff said:


> What...what about Canada?


----------



## peacebabe

Beautiful !!! I  the silver front which adds BLING 



Dextersmom said:


> Today I wore my new Chanel sneakers for the first time.  They were super comfortable all day.


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> How about just let the outer strap go, leave the inner one on your shoulder, that way, the opening is big & u can fish anything easily


With some bags that works but not so much with the chain straps.


----------



## peacebabe

I see .... what a shame ...... i believe the bag is heavy too?? 



muchstuff said:


> With some bags that works but not so much with the chain straps.


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> I see .... what a shame ...... i believe the bag is heavy too??


No, actually I don't consider it heavy at all.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today I wore my new Chanel sneakers for the first time.  They were super comfortable all day.



What a lovely look DM.   You look glam even in sneakers!!! (I need you as my stylist please, lol).


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Today I wore my new Chanel sneakers for the first time.  They were super comfortable all day.


and fab looking, too!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> Oh no, now you have me reconsidering whether or not I should take down the listing.... It was a tough decision to make in the first place!


EekSo sorry!! I must have missed something/mis-read!!! I thought you just got that one!!! I’m sure it was a tough decision but you must have your reasons to part w/ her. It was a gorgeous pic though


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> EekSo sorry!! I must have missed something/mis-read!!! I thought you just got that one!!! I’m sure it was a tough decision but you must have your reasons to part w/ her. It was a gorgeous pic though


No, you didn’t misread, she’s a new acquisition. She’s perfect as a satchel but isn’t working for me personally as a shoulder bag. It’s a shame because she’s so pretty .


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> and fab looking, too!





peacebabe said:


> Beautiful !!! I  the silver front which adds BLING





Iamminda said:


> What a lovely look DM.   You look glam even in sneakers!!! (I need you as my stylist please, lol).


Thank you friends!! I am new to this sneaker trend and it was fun.  The kids I work with all gave me the yesterday which was pretty cute.  Who knew I would be cool to middle schooler's?? I'll take it.


----------



## raspberrypink

Dextersmom said:


> Today I wore my new Chanel sneakers for the first time.  They were super comfortable all day. [emoji813]


Love your sneakers so much! They make your legs look longer and slimmer! Love them!


----------



## Dextersmom

raspberrypink said:


> Love your sneakers so much! They make your legs look longer and slimmer! Love them!


Thank you raspberrypink.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Today I wore my new Chanel sneakers for the first time.  They were super comfortable all day.



These are gorgeous!!  I am mostly a sneaker gal so these are right up my alley!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Pillow in Alhamra


----------



## Dextersmom

jeanstohandbags said:


> These are gorgeous!!  I am mostly a sneaker gal so these are right up my alley!


Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV Pillow in Alhamra


Breathtaking!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Gucci rose beige Disco.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Gucci rose beige Disco.



You look so cute — and fit!  (So jealous DM ).  We haven’t seen your Discos in awhile — missed them.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> You look so cute — and fit!  (So jealous DM ).  We haven’t seen your Discos in awhile — missed them.


Thanks IM.   You are a sweetheart.


----------



## Dextersmom

Saturday night.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Saturday night.



A perfect Saturday night meal — delicious food, gorgeous view and your beautiful CC .  Hope you had a great night DM.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> A perfect Saturday night meal — delicious food, gorgeous view and your beautiful CC .  Hope you had a great night DM.


Thanks, my friend.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Saturday night.


yum all!!!


----------



## ksuromax

it's our first quiet day after 12 days marathon, cerveza, tapas and Lily


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunday with my metallic dark charcoal mini. 
Brought this baby to the beach today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Sunday with my metallic dark charcoal mini.
> Brought this baby to the beach today.



Super adorable sundress — hope you had a great day at the beach


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Sunday with my metallic dark charcoal mini.
> Brought this baby to the beach today.



Looking very cute today & a perfect outfit for the beach .....and that pier really is fantastic....it looks so well built & goes out over the ocean such a long way!!


----------



## Dextersmom

jeanstohandbags said:


> Looking very cute today & a perfect outfit for the beach .....and that pier really is fantastic....it looks so well built & goes out over the ocean such a long way!!





Iamminda said:


> Super adorable sundress — hope you had a great day at the beach


Thank you, friends.  Wishing you both a peaceful Monday.


----------



## ksuromax

Lily says Merhaba!


----------



## ksuromax




----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Lily says Merhaba!



I love this picture of the hanging umbrellas —such a beautiful sight.  And the fountain matches your Lily in your second picture.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I love this picture of the hanging umbrellas —such a beautiful sight.  And the fountain matches your Lily in your second picture.


 i was waiting for that moment, the fountain is changing the colours by the lighting, picture does not do it any justice, it was much more beautiful irl


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


>



What a fantastic picture!  I was thinking how perfect it was that your bag colour was an exact match to the fountain's colour, and then you mentioned that the fountain changes colours lolz


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ksuromax said:


>



this is my favorite shot so far


----------



## ksuromax

i am back home, and my first bag after vacs is Miss Naughty  missed her!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> i am back home, and my first bag after vacs is Miss Naughty  missed her!


Welcome home!! You look great!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my bronze mini. TGIF.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Welcome home!! You look great!


thank you, my Dear!  
right back at you! lovely skirt!!


----------



## incessantlyXchic

my brand new CALVIN KLEIN 205W39NYC western bag 

note my cat's tail to the left


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> i am back home, and my first bag after vacs is Miss Naughty  missed her!



Welcome back K!  (Have you started on your laundry yet?  Lol).  We have missed Miss Naughty Knotty too .  Pretty top.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my bronze mini. TGIF.



Beautiful look DM .  Lovely outfit — cute skirt.  Have a great weekend.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> thank you, my Dear!
> right back at you! lovely skirt!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful look DM .  Lovely outfit — cute skirt.  Have a great weekend.


Thanks IM.


----------



## peacebabe

Back to "work" !!! Hope you are well recharged with your Miss Naughty 



ksuromax said:


> i am back home, and my first bag after vacs is Miss Naughty  missed her!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Welcome back K!  (Have you started on your laundry yet?  Lol).  We have missed Miss Naughty Knotty too .  Pretty top.


bull's eye shot!!!   
second cycle is on!


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Back to "work" !!! Hope you are well recharged with your Miss Naughty


i am, still bursting with endorphines! smiling silly for no reason  feeling uplifted and inspired, such a nice state of mind


----------



## ksuromax

BV cervo Loop hobo


----------



## Dextersmom

Me and my blue zanzibar TPM relaxing at a cafe after our beach walk.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Me and my blue zanzibar TPM relaxing at a cafe after our beach walk.



This blue is so perfect for summer — really pretty .  A great day for a walk along the beach.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> This blue is so perfect for summer — really pretty .  A great day for a walk along the beach.


Thank you, my sweet friend.


----------



## peacebabe

Nice one !!!  Is this the same as Much's??



ksuromax said:


> BV cervo Loop hobo


----------



## peacebabe

Lovely !!! . You know what, this is the only H bag that i know how to appreciate 



Dextersmom said:


> Me and my blue zanzibar TPM relaxing at a cafe after our beach walk.


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Nice one !!!  Is this the same as Much's??


EX Much's!  
yes, it is, Dear


----------



## Dextersmom

peacebabe said:


> Lovely !!! . You know what, this is the only H bag that i know how to appreciate


Thanks peacebabe. I'm with you on H.....Evelyne's are the only style that are a fit for me.  The leather is tdf.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bringing this duo with me today. NF and Bougainvillea TPM.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Bringing this duo with me today. NF and Bougainvillea TPM.



Looking lovely on this Monday DM.  Love the pretty color of your TPM!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Looking lovely on this Monday DM.  Love the pretty color of your TPM!!


Thank you, my friend.


----------



## ksuromax

BV cervo Loop


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo Loop


Slouchy goodness.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Slouchy goodness.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Gucci Tian tote.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Gucci Tian tote.


Lovely look DM — really like your lace cardigan.  We haven’t seen this pretty tote in awhile — thanks for posting.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Gucci Tian tote.


it's been a while since you posted this beauty!


----------



## Kendie26

After weeks of rain (& using mainly “bashed bags”) i finally get to bring out this baby


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Gucci Tian tote.


 you’ look FABULOUS darlin’!! Love it ALL


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo Loop


Cute seeing your red doggie go w/ you everywhere (i think! ) or almost everywhere )


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Cute seeing your red doggie go w/ you everywhere (i think! ) or almost everywhere )


totally! everywhere!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> After weeks of rain (& using mainly “bashed bags”) i finally get to bring out this baby


Oh la la indeed!  Glorious and gorgeous Reissue!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> After weeks of rain (& using mainly “bashed bags”) i finally get to bring out this baby



This is a phenomenal beauty K .   A true treasure!


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> After weeks of rain (& using mainly “bashed bags”) i finally get to bring out this baby


Lovely colour! ❤️


----------



## raspberrypink

Kendie26 said:


> After weeks of rain (& using mainly “bashed bags”) i finally get to bring out this baby[emoji3]


Love this colour it's absolutely gorgeous! [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173] 
Have a wonderful weekend![emoji304]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> you’ look FABULOUS darlin’!! Love it ALL


Thank you so much, my friend.  So nice to see you. 


Iamminda said:


> Lovely look DM — really like your lace cardigan.  We haven’t seen this pretty tote in awhile — thanks for posting.


Thank you, my sweet IM. 



ksuromax said:


> it's been a while since you posted this beauty!


Thanks k. I need to use this one more often.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> After weeks of rain (& using mainly “bashed bags”) i finally get to bring out this baby


Pearly sheen perfection.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> After weeks of rain (& using mainly “bashed bags”) i finally get to bring out this baby


such a beauty!!


----------



## peacebabe

Oh this is beautiful !!! 



Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Gucci Tian tote.


----------



## peacebabe

the pearly effect of this beauty !!! Such a gorgeous piece just like you 



Kendie26 said:


> After weeks of rain (& using mainly “bashed bags”) i finally get to bring out this baby


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Oh la la indeed!  Glorious and gorgeous Reissue!





Iamminda said:


> This is a phenomenal beauty K .   A true treasure!





muchstuff said:


> Lovely colour! ❤️





raspberrypink said:


> Love this colour it's absolutely gorgeous! [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]
> Have a wonderful weekend![emoji304]





Dextersmom said:


> Pearly sheen perfection.





ksuromax said:


> such a beauty!!





peacebabe said:


> the pearly effect of this beauty !!! Such a gorgeous piece just like you


Hugs & kisses to ALL of you beauties...adore every one of you! 
@Dextersmom @peacebabe ~I believe you 2 intelligent lovelies nailed it w/ the “pearly” word! Technically it is a metallic, but I believe its proper color name is “pearly beige”


----------



## Dextersmom

peacebabe said:


> Oh this is beautiful !!!


Thank you pb.


----------



## peacebabe

@Dextersmom   

Do we get a prize for that ???  



Kendie26 said:


> Hugs & kisses to ALL of you beauties...adore every one of you!
> @Dextersmom @peacebabe ~I believe you 2 intelligent lovelies nailed it w/ the “pearly” word! Technically it is a metallic, but I believe its proper color name is “pearly beige”


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> @Dextersmom
> 
> Do we get a prize for that ???


May depend on what kind of “prize” you are seeking?! But yes, you both DO deserve a prize-y!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today is my brother's Birthday and we celebrated over brunch.  Here I am running out the door with wet hair, my red mini and Gucci slides.  Then at the restaurant with my mini, acai bowl and lavender colada.  Happy Sunday Bal buddies.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today is my brother's Birthday and we celebrated over brunch.  Here I am running out the door with wet hair, my red mini and Gucci slides.  Then at the restaurant with my mini, acai bowl and lavender colada.  Happy Sunday Bal buddies.



Happy Birthday to your brother .  Hope you all had a lovely birthday celebration.  Your red mini is beautiful—and I like your shorts (with the pretty scallop edge).  What does a lavender colado taste like?  I am curious


----------



## Dextersmom

Thank you, IM.  We had a fun time and the lavender colada tastes similar to a traditional pina colada, only you taste lavender a bit more than pineapple.  It was super refreshing and delicious.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Today is my brother's Birthday and we celebrated over brunch.  Here I am running out the door with wet hair, my red mini and Gucci slides.  Then at the restaurant with my mini, acai bowl and lavender colada.  Happy Sunday Bal buddies.



Total perfection, including your brunch!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Today is my brother's Birthday and we celebrated over brunch.  Here I am running out the door with wet hair, my red mini and Gucci slides.  Then at the restaurant with my mini, acai bowl and lavender colada.  Happy Sunday Bal buddies.


Lovely breezy look, DM!  Have a lovely time and celebration!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Lovely breezy look, DM!  Have a lovely time and celebration!





jeanstohandbags said:


> Total perfection, including your brunch!


Thank you friends.


----------



## peacebabe

Hope you had a great celebration with your brother 



Dextersmom said:


> Today is my brother's Birthday and we celebrated over brunch.  Here I am running out the door with wet hair, my red mini and Gucci slides.  Then at the restaurant with my mini, acai bowl and lavender colada.  Happy Sunday Bal buddies.


----------



## Dextersmom

peacebabe said:


> Hope you had a great celebration with your brother


Thank you peace and we definitely did.


----------



## muchstuff

I know there's probably not a lot of love for Alexander Wang on this thread but I love my Rockie (the only AW bag I have left out of the dozen I once had!). Not sure why the grey interior of my car looks aqua but the bag colour is true, go figure...


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> I know there's probably not a lot of love for Alexander Wang on this thread but I love my Rockie (the only AW bag I have left out of the dozen I once had!). Not sure why the grey interior of my car looks aqua but the bag colour is true, go figure...
> View attachment 4176382


It’s a cool bag & from what i know about you, it suits your cool personality perfectly! I know what you mean though as I’m not sure there’s lots of love for my 2 fave “C” designers either!but hey-it makes the world go round! It would be boring if we all loved the same thing/designers!


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> It’s a cool bag & from what i know about you, it suits your cool personality perfectly! I know what you mean though as I’m not sure there’s lots of love for my 2 fave “C” designers either!but hey-it makes the world go round! It would be boring if we all loved the same thing/designers!


Yup, just imagine the same bag pic posted over and over and over ...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> I know there's probably not a lot of love for Alexander Wang on this thread but I love my Rockie (the only AW bag I have left out of the dozen I once had!). Not sure why the grey interior of my car looks aqua but the bag colour is true, go figure...
> View attachment 4176382



This is beautiful!!  I have always admired and been impressed by the thick gorgeous leather of these bags.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> This is beautiful!!  I have always admired and been impressed by the thick gorgeous leather of these bags.



They wear very well!


----------



## Antigone

Actually I like the Rockie. But I read it's very heavy. Is that true?


----------



## muchstuff

Nowhere near as heavy as her big sister, the Rocco, but compared to a lot of bags yes. All those studs...


----------



## peacebabe

The strap clip looks alot like those Bal's FB strap clip ya ? 

I  the leather & the size ! 



muchstuff said:


> I know there's probably not a lot of love for Alexander Wang on this thread but I love my Rockie (the only AW bag I have left out of the dozen I once had!). Not sure why the grey interior of my car looks aqua but the bag colour is true, go figure...
> View attachment 4176382


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> The strap clip looks alot like those Bal's FB strap clip ya ?
> 
> I  the leather & the size !


Similar clip, yup. And it holds way more than you'd expect!


----------



## peacebabe

Love how the use the name Rockie & Rocco instead of just a Style name follow by S, M, L for size difference 



muchstuff said:


> Nowhere near as heavy as her big sister, the Rocco, but compared to a lot of bags yes. All those studs...


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Love how the use the name Rockie & Rocco instead of just a Style name follow by S, M, L for size difference


AW bags all have easy names, the Jane, the Marti, the Donna...


----------



## peacebabe

Almost human names 



muchstuff said:


> AW bags all have easy names, the Jane, the Marti, the Donna...


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Almost human names



I’ve often wondered who his muses were...


----------



## peacebabe

All his lovers ?? 



muchstuff said:


> I’ve often wondered who his muses were...


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> All his lovers ??


Pretty sure he’s gay peace


----------



## peacebabe

Still, can be his lovers ! 



muchstuff said:


> Pretty sure he’s gay peace


----------



## ksuromax

my 7th BV hobo
i am hopeless, i know
but it's working so well for me, really nothing can beat this flat soft handle!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> my 7th BV hobo
> i am hopeless, i know
> but it's working so well for me, really nothing can beat this flat soft handle!


NOT “hopeless”....i love how you know your style so well & exude confidence! I feel like this bag is your true “signature bag” & she’s LOVELY!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> NOT “hopeless”....i love how you know your style so well & exude confidence! I feel like this bag is your true “signature bag” & she’s LOVELY!


thank you, my Sweetheart! 
you should have seen my DH's face when i unboxed it!  
he was like: 'Don't you already have ... the same bag?'... the pause was coz he definitely could recall seeing it in varios colours, but was refusing to believe that having a few i still got another one!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> my 7th BV hobo
> i am hopeless, i know
> but it's working so well for me, really nothing can beat this flat soft handle!


Gorgeous on you, k!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> my 7th BV hobo
> i am hopeless, i know
> but it's working so well for me, really nothing can beat this flat soft handle!



Congrats on this beauty!  Is this bluish purple/Indigo?  Can you please tell me the name of this color?  I always prefer even number of things so I think you may need 1, 3, or 5 more.  Love the numbers 10 and 12


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Rouge Tomate Evelyne.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this beauty!  Is this bluish purple/Indigo?  Can you please tell me the name of this color?  I always prefer even number of things so I think you may need 1, 3, or 5 more.  Love the numbers 10 and 12


thanks!  
it's Atlantic, it's purplish blue


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rouge Tomate Evelyne.


Super cute look DM .  You got the cutest sandals too


----------



## peacebabe

The leather is 



ksuromax said:


> my 7th BV hobo
> i am hopeless, i know
> but it's working so well for me, really nothing can beat this flat soft handle!


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> The leather is


thanks, buddy!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Super cute look DM .  You got the cutest sandals too


Thank you IM. These Cole Haan Anica sandals are so incredibly comfortable that I got them in 3 colors (at Nordstrom).


----------



## Dextersmom

Today I debuted my new Evelyne PM in Blue Nuit with gold hardware that I purchased earlier this week.  These beauties just recently started being released with gold hw (as opposed to palladium which is also beautiful) and it is so gorgeous, imo.  I have been wanting a deep Navy bag for a long time and this one is just right for me.  The lovely SM showed me how to shorten the strap using a twilly to wear it more like a hobo for a fun twist, so of course I also purchased my very first twilly.  For evening, I switched to my fuchsia camellia WOC.


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Today I debuted my new Evelyne PM in Blue Nuit with gold hardware that I purchased earlier this week.  These beauties just recently started being released with gold hw (as opposed to palladium which is also beautiful) and it is so gorgeous, imo.  I have been wanting a deep Navy bag for a long time and this one is just right for me.  The lovely SM showed me how to shorten the strap using a twilly to wear it more like a hobo for a fun twist, so of course I also purchased my very first twilly.  For evening, I switched to my fuchsia camellia WOC.


Can you show us how the twilly is used? Is it just tied through the strap with both ends of the strap done up on the other side of the bag?


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today I debuted my new Evelyne PM in Blue Nuit with gold hardware that I purchased earlier this week.  These beauties just recently started being released with gold hw (as opposed to palladium which is also beautiful) and it is so gorgeous, imo.  I have been wanting a deep Navy bag for a long time and this one is just right for me.  The lovely SM showed me how to shorten the strap using a twilly to wear it more like a hobo for a fun twist, so of course I also purchased my very first twilly.  For evening, I switched to my fuchsia camellia WOC.



You look so cute DM. Congrats on your beautiful Evelyne (yeah, you found a blue bag!).  What a gorgeous color.  I totally love this look with the shorter strap (I love hobos).  And the twilly looks perfect with it.  I need to see more pictures of it with the gold hardware please (the next time you wear it ).  And I love your camellia WOC — so pretty and feminine.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> You look so cute DM. Congrats on your beautiful Evelyne (yeah, you found a blue bag!).  What a gorgeous color.  I totally love this look with the shorter strap (I love hobos).  And the twilly looks perfect with it.  I need to see more pictures of it with the gold hardware please (the next time you wear it ).  And I love your camellia WOC — so pretty and feminine.


Thanks IM. I will attach another shot that shows the gold hardware. 


muchstuff said:


> Can you show us how the twilly is used? Is it just tied through the strap with both ends of the strap done up on the other side of the bag?


Hi there much.  The sales manager showed me how to clip both strap ends to the same side and use the twilly to tie a bow and secure it to the other end through the strap.  He showed me 2x and then I did this bow on my own.  I am afraid to take it off, as I'm not sure I can retie it without his supervision!  
This is sad.... but I popped into the H boutique this afternoon to thank him and look at other twilly's and they told me that he is in the hospital, but of course didn't elaborate.  I hope he will be ok. I plan to eventually get twilly's to match my other 2 Evelyne PM's and hopefully master this technique.  I took a group shot that  might help, though.


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Thanks IM. I will attach another shot that shows the gold hardware.
> 
> Hi there much.  The sales manager showed me how to clip both strap ends to the same side and use the twilly to tie a bow and secure it to the other end through the strap.  He showed me 2x and then I did this bow on my own.  I am afraid to take it off, as I'm not sure I can retie it without his supervision!
> This is sad.... but I popped into the H boutique this afternoon to thank him and look at other twilly's and they told me that he is in the hospital, but of course didn't elaborate.  I hope he will be ok. I plan to eventually get twilly's to match my other 2 Evelyne PM's and hopefully master this technique.  I took a group shot that  might help, though.


Thanks it’s a great idea, I can use this on a couple of my bags. Hope your friend is better soon!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Thanks IM. I will attach another shot that shows the gold hardware.
> 
> Hi there much.  The sales manager showed me how to clip both strap ends to the same side and use the twilly to tie a bow and secure it to the other end through the strap.  He showed me 2x and then I did this bow on my own.  I am afraid to take it off, as I'm not sure I can retie it without his supervision!
> This is sad.... but I popped into the H boutique this afternoon to thank him and look at other twilly's and they told me that he is in the hospital, but of course didn't elaborate.  I hope he will be ok. I plan to eventually get twilly's to match my other 2 Evelyne PM's and hopefully master this technique.  I took a group shot that  might help, though.



This blue looks so gorgeous with the gold hardware — really elegant.  Thanks for posting this extra pic.  Also so neat that you can double up the strap like that.  You have a beautiful collection of Evelynes.  

And I am sorry to hear about your SA — hope he is ok.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> This blue looks so gorgeous with the gold hardware — really elegant.  Thanks for posting this extra pic.  Also so neat that you can double up the strap like that.  You have a beautiful collection of Evelynes.
> 
> And I am sorry to hear about your SA — hope he is ok.





muchstuff said:


> Thanks it’s a great idea, I can use this on a couple of my bags. Hope your friend is better soon!


----------



## peacebabe

Very nice lovely !!! and what an innovative yet beautiful way to shorten the strap ! 








Dextersmom said:


> Today I debuted my new Evelyne PM in Blue Nuit with gold hardware that I purchased earlier this week.  These beauties just recently started being released with gold hw (as opposed to palladium which is also beautiful) and it is so gorgeous, imo.  I have been wanting a deep Navy bag for a long time and this one is just right for me.  The lovely SM showed me how to shorten the strap using a twilly to wear it more like a hobo for a fun twist, so of course I also purchased my very first twilly.  For evening, I switched to my fuchsia camellia WOC.


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks to you ...... you just made me a envy monster !!!   





Dextersmom said:


> Thanks IM. I will attach another shot that shows the gold hardware.
> 
> Hi there much.  The sales manager showed me how to clip both strap ends to the same side and use the twilly to tie a bow and secure it to the other end through the strap.  He showed me 2x and then I did this bow on my own.  I am afraid to take it off, as I'm not sure I can retie it without his supervision!
> This is sad.... but I popped into the H boutique this afternoon to thank him and look at other twilly's and they told me that he is in the hospital, but of course didn't elaborate.  I hope he will be ok. I plan to eventually get twilly's to match my other 2 Evelyne PM's and hopefully master this technique.  I took a group shot that  might help, though.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Today I debuted my new Evelyne PM in Blue Nuit with gold hardware that I purchased earlier this week.  These beauties just recently started being released with gold hw (as opposed to palladium which is also beautiful) and it is so gorgeous, imo.  I have been wanting a deep Navy bag for a long time and this one is just right for me.  The lovely SM showed me how to shorten the strap using a twilly to wear it more like a hobo for a fun twist, so of course I also purchased my very first twilly.  For evening, I switched to my fuchsia camellia WOC.


this blue is drop-dead gorgeous! congrats, Dear!! you wear it so beautifully!


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Thanks to you ...... you just made me a envy monster !!!


you are the cutest monster ever!!


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks to your sharing dearie.....  I now can wear the Bazar on my shoulder comfortably 



Dextersmom said:


> Thanks IM. I will attach another shot that shows the gold hardware.
> 
> Hi there much.  The sales manager showed me how to clip both strap ends to the same side and use the twilly to tie a bow and secure it to the other end through the strap.  He showed me 2x and then I did this bow on my own.  I am afraid to take it off, as I'm not sure I can retie it without his supervision!
> This is sad.... but I popped into the H boutique this afternoon to thank him and look at other twilly's and they told me that he is in the hospital, but of course didn't elaborate.  I hope he will be ok. I plan to eventually get twilly's to match my other 2 Evelyne PM's and hopefully master this technique.  I took a group shot that  might help, though.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> Today I debuted my new Evelyne PM in Blue Nuit with gold hardware that I purchased earlier this week.  These beauties just recently started being released with gold hw (as opposed to palladium which is also beautiful) and it is so gorgeous, imo.  I have been wanting a deep Navy bag for a long time and this one is just right for me.  The lovely SM showed me how to shorten the strap using a twilly to wear it more like a hobo for a fun twist, so of course I also purchased my very first twilly.  For evening, I switched to my fuchsia camellia WOC.


Beautiful blue and I also love the fuschia Camellia  A Chanel Camellia item is on my wish list!


----------



## ksuromax

i have added one more hobo and this is how my 'flower' looks like now


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Thanks IM. I will attach another shot that shows the gold hardware.
> 
> Hi there much.  The sales manager showed me how to clip both strap ends to the same side and use the twilly to tie a bow and secure it to the other end through the strap.  He showed me 2x and then I did this bow on my own.  I am afraid to take it off, as I'm not sure I can retie it without his supervision!
> This is sad.... but I popped into the H boutique this afternoon to thank him and look at other twilly's and they told me that he is in the hospital, but of course didn't elaborate.  I hope he will be ok. I plan to eventually get twilly's to match my other 2 Evelyne PM's and hopefully master this technique.  I took a group shot that  might help, though.


 WOWEE DM!!! I had no idea you had all these fave Evie’s. I learned about this bag from you when you got your first one & this style is just perfection on beautiful you. Totally LOVE LOVE LOVE the new navy color. So sorry to hear about the SM though & hope he will be ok. Congrats on your first twilly too! I love how it looks w/ the shortened strap!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> i have added one more hobo and this is how my 'flower' looks like now


OMG how precious is THIS!!! Sweetest little kitty! This is your rescue baby right? How old now? Gorgeous BVs


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> OMG how precious is THIS!!! Sweetest little kitty! This is your rescue baby right? How old now? Gorgeous BVs


not quite 'rescued', but rather adopted.
He showed up one day, stayed with us for a few hours, then left. And a few days later came to stay. Literally, if he cats were able to use the suitcases, he'd carry one! He came, marched straight into the living room and dropped down on the rug with the most relaxed and 'feel at home' face 
this one was rescued, hopping on and off the pavement along the busy road, and followed my DD, the kids picked him up and brought home. From 300 g of kitty he grew into a 6 kg monster!


----------



## alla.miss

ksuromax said:


> i have added one more hobo and this is how my 'flower' looks like now



Wow THAT is a collection! [emoji1303]


----------



## alla.miss

Dextersmom said:


> Thanks IM. I will attach another shot that shows the gold hardware.
> 
> Hi there much.  The sales manager showed me how to clip both strap ends to the same side and use the twilly to tie a bow and secure it to the other end through the strap.  He showed me 2x and then I did this bow on my own.  I am afraid to take it off, as I'm not sure I can retie it without his supervision!
> This is sad.... but I popped into the H boutique this afternoon to thank him and look at other twilly's and they told me that he is in the hospital, but of course didn't elaborate.  I hope he will be ok. I plan to eventually get twilly's to match my other 2 Evelyne PM's and hopefully master this technique.  I took a group shot that  might help, though.



I also love your collection of evelynes DM, if i ever get a H bad the first would be this. 
Just enjoying all the beautiful colors you have


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i have added one more hobo and this is how my 'flower' looks like now



HOLY COOKIES!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> OMG how precious is THIS!!! Sweetest little kitty! This is your rescue baby right? How old now? Gorgeous BVs


P.S. Fluffy is about 14-15 months, GG is just under 2 years


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> HOLY COOKIES!


they are, indeed, like cookies! i can't stop and have just one!


----------



## ksuromax

alla.miss said:


> Wow THAT is a collection! [emoji1303]


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> i have added one more hobo and this is how my 'flower' looks like now


Aaw   And your bag collection is amazing and impressive.

We had a cat adopt us too when I was a kid. He just moved in  I think that's how they do it. They also know when they got a good human in their cat net


----------



## Dextersmom

alla.miss said:


> I also love your collection of evelynes DM, if i ever get a H bad the first would be this.
> Just enjoying all the beautiful colors you have


Thank you so much. alla.miss. H leather is so soft and luxe and the colors are fantastic and saturated. 


peacebabe said:


> Very nice lovely !!! and what an innovative yet beautiful way to shorten the strap !





peacebabe said:


> Thanks to you ...... you just made me a envy monster !!!


Thank you pb and you are so sweet and funny.  Your bag looks great like that!!! 



ksuromax said:


> this blue is drop-dead gorgeous! congrats, Dear!! you wear it so beautifully!


Thank you so much, k. I know you totally get the reasoning for having multiples of great bags that work with your lifestyle and personal aesthetic. 



peacebabe said:


> Thanks to your sharing dearie.....  I now can wear the Bazar on my shoulder comfortably





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Beautiful blue and I also love the fuschia Camellia  A Chanel Camellia item is on my wish list!


Thank you, SGCW.  How exciting! The Camellia pieces are so special....can't wait to see your choice. 



Kendie26 said:


> WOWEE DM!!! I had no idea you had all these fave Evie’s. I learned about this bag from you when you got your first one & this style is just perfection on beautiful you. Totally LOVE LOVE LOVE the new navy color. So sorry to hear about the SM though & hope he will be ok. Congrats on your first twilly too! I love how it looks w/ the shortened strap!


Thank you, sweet Kendie.  I have been patiently waiting for my perfect Navy bag from either Chanel or Hermes and H delivered big time.  The color is so rich and deep. Evelyne's just stared being made with gold hw, so that is also a bonus.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much. alla.miss. H leather is so soft and luxe and the colors are fantastic and saturated.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you pb and you are so sweet and funny.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, k. I know you totally get the reasoning for having multiples of great bags that work with your lifestyle and personal aesthetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, SGCW.  How exciting! The Camellia pieces are so special....can't wait to see your choice.
> 
> 
> Thank you, sweet Kendie.  I have been patiently waiting for my perfect Navy bag from either Chanel or Hermes and H delivered big time.  The color is so rich and deep. Evelyne's just stared being made with gold hw, so that is also a bonus.


oh, yes, i totally do!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> i have added one more hobo and this is how my 'flower' looks like now


Gorgeous flower, my friend and your cat's are truly beautiful.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous flower, my friend and your cat's are truly beautiful.


thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> i have added one more hobo and this is how my 'flower' looks like now



Like muchstuff said, holy cookies (and brownies, cakes and ice cream sundaes!!!).  Your beautiful flower is growing like crazy — it will soon become a garden.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Like muchstuff said, holy cookies (and brownies, cakes and ice cream sundaes!!!).  Your beautiful flower is growing like crazy — it will soon become a garden.


 my gardener (aka DH) will not be happy at all!  
thank you, my Dear!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> not quite 'rescued', but rather adopted.
> He showed up one day, stayed with us for a few hours, then left. And a few days later came to stay. Literally, if he cats were able to use the suitcases, he'd carry one! He came, marched straight into the living room and dropped down on the rug with the most relaxed and 'feel at home' face
> this one was rescued, hopping on and off the pavement along the busy road, and followed my DD, the kids picked him up and brought home. From 300 g of kitty he grew into a 6 kg monster!


Ah yes!! This is the one & the story I remember from the busy road. He’s such a lucky little fella!


----------



## Iamminda

For a whole month this summer, I used nylon bags when I was on vacation and then later when using public transportation back at home.  So I got used to this kind of carefree and lightweight option.  Also inspired by @Kendie26 ‘s beautiful bag of the same brand, I bought this MZ Wallace nylon crossbody (am a bit into black quilted bags lately ).  It comes with 3 straps (a short chain, a medium leather one, and a longer canvas strap).  And pockets galore!!!!   I am still on a bag ban for the rest of this year  but this travel bag will be part of my “secondary collection” of old bags and travel bags so it doesn’t count (great rationalization right? lol),


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> For a whole month this summer, I used nylon bags when I was on vacation and then later when using public transportation back at home.  So I got used to this kind of carefree and lightweight option.  Also inspired by @Kendie26 ‘s beautiful bag of the same brand, I bought this MZ Wallace nylon crossbody (am a bit into black quilted bags lately ).  It comes with 3 straps (a short chain, a medium leather one, and a longer canvas strap).  And pockets galore!!!!   I am still on a bag ban for the rest of this year  but this travel bag will be part of my “secondary collection” of old bags and travel bags so it doesn’t count (great rationalization right? lol),


I can always rationalize my way to another bag, I'll bet you get lots of use out of this one!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> I can always rationalize my way to another bag, I'll bet you get lots of use out of this one!



Thanks MS (our dear queen of enabling and rationalization).


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Thanks MS (our dear queen of enabling and rationalization).


You’re confusing me with @ksuromax


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Thanks IM. I will attach another shot that shows the gold hardware.
> 
> Hi there much.  The sales manager showed me how to clip both strap ends to the same side and use the twilly to tie a bow and secure it to the other end through the strap.  He showed me 2x and then I did this bow on my own.  I am afraid to take it off, as I'm not sure I can retie it without his supervision!
> This is sad.... but I popped into the H boutique this afternoon to thank him and look at other twilly's and they told me that he is in the hospital, but of course didn't elaborate.  I hope he will be ok. I plan to eventually get twilly's to match my other 2 Evelyne PM's and hopefully master this technique.  I took a group shot that  might help, though.


----------



## peacebabe

OMG  ...... I  this flower !!!

Especially the center of attraction 



ksuromax said:


> i have added one more hobo and this is how my 'flower' looks like now


----------



## peacebabe

The kitty has that look that says "How? You gotten a good pic this time?" 




ksuromax said:


> i have added one more hobo and this is how my 'flower' looks like now


----------



## peacebabe

Is this Ginger?? I have this kitty photo which i love it so much that i saved it ..... But forgotten who's baby



ksuromax said:


> not quite 'rescued', but rather adopted.
> He showed up one day, stayed with us for a few hours, then left. And a few days later came to stay. Literally, if he cats were able to use the suitcases, he'd carry one! He came, marched straight into the living room and dropped down on the rug with the most relaxed and 'feel at home' face
> this one was rescued, hopping on and off the pavement along the busy road, and followed my DD, the kids picked him up and brought home. From 300 g of kitty he grew into a 6 kg monster!


----------



## peacebabe

This sounds familiar ......... was it M&M or Orea ??  



ksuromax said:


> they are, indeed, like cookies! i can't stop and have just one!


----------



## peacebabe

Oh i really like this !!! "it will soon become a garden" 



Iamminda said:


> Like muchstuff said, holy cookies (and brownies, cakes and ice cream sundaes!!!).  Your beautiful flower is growing like crazy — it will soon become a garden.


----------



## peacebabe

How functional is this beauty !!! 3 STRAPS !!! Now i want one too !!! 



Iamminda said:


> For a whole month this summer, I used nylon bags when I was on vacation and then later when using public transportation back at home.  So I got used to this kind of carefree and lightweight option.  Also inspired by @Kendie26 ‘s beautiful bag of the same brand, I bought this MZ Wallace nylon crossbody (am a bit into black quilted bags lately ).  It comes with 3 straps (a short chain, a medium leather one, and a longer canvas strap).  And pockets galore!!!!   I am still on a bag ban for the rest of this year  but this travel bag will be part of my “secondary collection” of old bags and travel bags so it doesn’t count (great rationalization right? lol),


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> How functional is this beauty !!! 3 STRAPS !!! Now i want one too !!!



Thanks dear .  Sometimes function wins over form.


----------



## Iamminda

Sorry — Double post


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Is this Ginger?? I have this kitty photo which i love it so much that i saved it ..... But forgotten who's baby


mine! it's him! 
he is the cutiest thing, despite his huge size he adored cuddles and sleeps with me, this is today morning (i have tons of his pictures!)


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> This sounds familiar ......... was it M&M or Orea ??


 St Michel


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> For a whole month this summer, I used nylon bags when I was on vacation and then later when using public transportation back at home.  So I got used to this kind of carefree and lightweight option.  Also inspired by @Kendie26 ‘s beautiful bag of the same brand, I bought this MZ Wallace nylon crossbody (am a bit into black quilted bags lately ).  It comes with 3 straps (a short chain, a medium leather one, and a longer canvas strap).  And pockets galore!!!!   I am still on a bag ban for the rest of this year  but this travel bag will be part of my “secondary collection” of old bags and travel bags so it doesn’t count (great rationalization right? lol),


That looks really cute, lightweight and super carefree.   I love it, my friend and I also love how carefully you plan each bag purchase and what purpose it will serve. You are very wise.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> mine! it's him!
> he is the cutiest thing, despite his huge size he adored cuddles and sleeps with me, this is today morning (i have tons of his pictures!)


LOVE him.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> LOVE him.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> That looks really cute, lightweight and super carefree.   I love it, my friend and I also love how carefully you plan each bag purchase and what purpose it will serve. You are very wise.



Thanks dear .  This bag will definitely do the job (until I can get another black quilted bag, lol, I wish),


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> For a whole month this summer, I used nylon bags when I was on vacation and then later when using public transportation back at home.  So I got used to this kind of carefree and lightweight option.  Also inspired by @Kendie26 ‘s beautiful bag of the same brand, I bought this MZ Wallace nylon crossbody (am a bit into black quilted bags lately ).  It comes with 3 straps (a short chain, a medium leather one, and a longer canvas strap).  And pockets galore!!!!   I am still on a bag ban for the rest of this year  but this travel bag will be part of my “secondary collection” of old bags and travel bags so it doesn’t count (great rationalization right? lol),


So glad you decided to try MZW!! I tell everyone about the brand because they are super great in inclement weather (& any weather)but I just always use mine in rain & snow instead of risking a high priced bag. Don’t ya just LOVE their inside pocket system/organization! And I so LOVE having  the 3 strap option. If you are able to try 1 of their all leather bags sometime in the future, I know you’ll love it just as much! Congrats girl


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> So glad you decided to try MZW!! I tell everyone about the brand because they are super great in inclement weather (& any weather)but I just always use mine in rain & snow instead of risking a high priced bag. Don’t ya just LOVE their inside pocket system/organization! And I so LOVE having  the 3 strap option. If you are able to try 1 of their all leather bags sometime in the future, I know you’ll love it just as much! Congrats girl


Thanks K .  How did you find your leather ones?  When do they come out usually?  Or do you just keep checking their site periodically?  I can’t find any


----------



## peacebabe

HOw adorable !!! The one i had is so well taken !!! 

Now i must remember who's the owner 



ksuromax said:


> mine! it's him!
> he is the cutiest thing, despite his huge size he adored cuddles and sleeps with me, this is today morning (i have tons of his pictures!)


----------



## peacebabe

This is not available in my country...... Im pretty sure it's another snack. Gosh ........  

But you do make me want to eat this !!! 



ksuromax said:


> St Michel


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> This is not available in my country...... Im pretty sure it's another snack. Gosh ........
> 
> But you do make me want to eat this !!!


unless you are counting calories...


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> HOw adorable !!! The one i had is so well taken !!!
> 
> Now i must remember who's the owner


this is my all time favourite, it was the 1st of Jan, he was about 4 months old and just started to take the shape of a cat from that skinny miserable bag of bones that he was when he lived in the street
to stay on topic i am posting my BOTD - it's BV Cabat today


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> this is my all time favourite, it was the 1st of Jan, he was about 4 months old and just started to take the shape of a cat from that skinny miserable bag of bones that he was when he lived in the street
> to stay on topic i am posting my BOTD - it's BV Cabat today


Most adorable cat pic ever — and  the prettiest knotty girl ever.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Most adorable cat pic ever — and  the prettiest knotty girl ever.


thank you, my dear!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> this is my all time favourite, it was the 1st of Jan, he was about 4 months old and just started to take the shape of a cat from that skinny miserable bag of bones that he was when he lived in the street
> to stay on topic i am posting my BOTD - it's BV Cabat today


Such a precious expression sweet little kitty! Love that BV bag...so chic!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Thanks K .  How did you find your leather ones?  When do they come out usually?  Or do you just keep checking their site periodically?  I can’t find any


Good questions. I’ve been an MZ Wallace lover for many many years, pretty much since the beginning of when they started. Their signature lineup & brand is known for their amazing nylon material so that’s what they focus on. They seem to do full leather bags in limited edition amounts that usually sell out...i think the holiday timeframe is a common time when you might find all leather. They don’t really do them on a regular basis (to the best of my knowledge) so you should check website often or sign up for their emails. If I come across any, i will PM you!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Good questions. I’ve been an MZ Wallace lover for many many years, pretty much since the beginning of when they started. Their signature lineup & brand is known for their amazing nylon material so that’s what they focus on. They seem to do full leather bags in limited edition amounts that usually sell out...i think the holiday timeframe is a common time when you might find all leather. They don’t really do them on a regular basis (to the best of my knowledge) so you should check website often or sign up for their emails. If I come across any, i will PM you!



Ok thanks for the info K.  I know you have several leather ones so I thought maybe I was looking at the wrong places.  Thanks again


----------



## peacebabe

Oh Ginger ....... 



ksuromax said:


> this is my all time favourite, it was the 1st of Jan, he was about 4 months old and just started to take the shape of a cat from that skinny miserable bag of bones that he was when he lived in the street
> to stay on topic i am posting my BOTD - it's BV Cabat today


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Off White , small cross bag


----------



## Dextersmom

Tuesday's look; Fluffy CC tote and quilted red ballerinas.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday's look; Fluffy CC tote and quilted red ballerinas.


Lovely outfit


----------



## Iamminda

Pollie-Jean said:


> Off White , small cross bag


I really like these unique diagonal strips.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday's look; Fluffy CC tote and quilted red ballerinas.



You look so pretty DM.  Love every component of your outfit.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> You look so pretty DM.  Love every component of your outfit.





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Lovely outfit


Thank you friends.


----------



## peacebabe

I  THIS !!!!

Oh gosh ....... this thread is really "dangerous" !!!

  



Pollie-Jean said:


> Off White , small cross bag


----------



## peacebabe

Lovely look today ! Nice long outer jacket ! 



Dextersmom said:


> Tuesday's look; Fluffy CC tote and quilted red ballerinas.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

More Off White   for me 
Ideal for pepping up black bags


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> More Off White   for me
> Ideal for pepping up black bags


your pictures are so cool!!  
they would totally make great modern wallpapers!


----------



## Dextersmom

peacebabe said:


> Lovely look today ! Nice long outer jacket !


Thank you pb.


----------



## Iamminda

Pollie-Jean said:


> More Off White   for me
> Ideal for pepping up black bags



These are so cute!   I have never heard of this brand till yesterday (lol) and now I am googling it.  It’s interesting that their website requires a security log in to prove you are a human, lol.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today at work with my Neverfull.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today at work with my Neverfull.



This is the cutest dress ever!  And just the right accessories with it.  Really cute look


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> This is the cutest dress ever!  And just the right accessories with it.  Really cute look


Thanks, my friend.  I was really comfortable today.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Today at work with my Neverfull.


very beautifil!!  lovely dress really!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> very beautifil!!  lovely dress really!


Thank you k.


----------



## peacebabe

Beautiful pouch



Pollie-Jean said:


> More Off White   for me
> Ideal for pepping up black bags


----------



## ksuromax

Still BV Cabat


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> Beautiful pouch



Thank you , 
I am very much in love with it 
More color is not necessary for me


----------



## Antigone

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you ,
> I am very much in love with it
> More color is not necessary for me



Nice pouch, bag twin!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Still BV Cabat



This is really so darn gorgeous!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This is really so darn gorgeous!!!


thank you!


----------



## BleuSaphir

My newest backpack from Rebecca Minkoff. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## boeyshona

Love my vintage style Gucci! It’s longer in length as compared to the famous soho disco and therefore fits an umbrella plus my essentials! Yay!


----------



## Antigone

boeyshona said:


> Love my vintage style Gucci! It’s longer in length as compared to the famous soho disco and therefore fits an umbrella plus my essentials! Yay!
> 
> View attachment 4184998



From Reebonz too?


----------



## boeyshona

Antigone said:


> From Reebonz too?



Nope, from the Gucci outlet in Italy! Bought it from someone who went there!


----------



## Iamminda

BleuSaphir said:


> My newest backpack from Rebecca Minkoff. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184814



This is beautiful!!


----------



## ksuromax

BleuSaphir said:


> My newest backpack from Rebecca Minkoff. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184814


this red is TDF!!


----------



## peacebabe

I  Julian Backpack too ! 





BleuSaphir said:


> My newest backpack from Rebecca Minkoff. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184814


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today at work with my Neverfull.


LOVE everything -pretty head to pretty toes!! Really awesome dearest!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Still BV Cabat


1 of my faves of yours BV Queenie


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I am very pleased that , that I can use the Off White strap with almost all my bags !
Since I have also ordered this pouch, the possibilities for variation are very large 
I love this stuff


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> 1 of my faves of yours BV Queenie


  
Thanks, Sweetheart!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> LOVE everything -pretty head to pretty toes!! Really awesome dearest!


Thank you love.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I could not resist this either , hopefully it will be delivered quickly
Yes, I know .....  I'm crazy


----------



## Kendie26

Pollie-Jean said:


> I could not resist this either , hopefully it will be delivered quickly
> Yes, I know .....  I'm crazy


Highly unique! Can’t wait to see your fab mods w/ this baby! Love the floral print & colors Congrats PJ!


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> I could not resist this either , hopefully it will be delivered quickly
> Yes, I know .....  I'm crazy


you are in the right company  
great colourway!


----------



## ksuromax

Veneta and slippers, BV day


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Veneta and slippers, BV day


Perfection.


----------



## chowlover2

Pollie-Jean said:


> I could not resist this either , hopefully it will be delivered quickly
> Yes, I know .....  I'm crazy


Not crazy, obsessed! My life motto is " You have to get obsessed and stay obsessed!"


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out for a family dinner with my red mini.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for a family dinner with my red mini.


DM, you wear dresses better than anyone i know! you look amazing!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for a family dinner with my red mini.



DM, in this dress, you look especially beautiful (more than your usual beautiful which is very beautiful already ).  I agree with K that you wear dresses better than anyone I know — and you have many pretty dresses.  Love seeing your mod shots   Hope you had a great dinner.


----------



## peacebabe

Im very please to see it too!  . Looks like a very functional & good investment 



Pollie-Jean said:


> I am very pleased that , that I can use the Off White strap with almost all my bags !
> Since I have also ordered this pouch, the possibilities for variation are very large
> I love this stuff


----------



## peacebabe

Are you preparing for a shop opening ?? 

You are really on the roll !!!   



Pollie-Jean said:


> I could not resist this either , hopefully it will be delivered quickly
> Yes, I know .....  I'm crazy


----------



## peacebabe

I like this color!  Is it metallic copper?

By the way, What's the thing that rolls around the strap? I always see other bags have it too



ksuromax said:


> Veneta and slippers, BV day


----------



## peacebabe

So SWEET today !!! 



Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for a family dinner with my red mini.


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> I like this color!  Is it metallic copper?
> 
> By the way, What's the thing that rolls around the strap? I always see other bags have it too


it is metallic, one of the best BV ever made, called Armatura, dated back to 2009
it's black nappa in the basis and dark silver coating on the top, it has slight yellow hue, but not copper
Slippers are of recent collection, i got them brand new this year, so i guess it's either SS18, or AW17, and texture is different, but colour matches perfectly.
The strap that goes around the handle is lanyard, BV makes them in vast choice of colours, i only have one (so far) and it's perfect thing to have your keys in place, i just pull the strap and voila! keys are in hands! 
ETA: took a few snaps
checked with the box, slippers are Antique Silver
these tiny lines on the bag finish is called 'gross grain', leather is black nappa, i tried to snap it from the side to show black basis, and slippers are 'crinkled calf'
Lanyard is also metallic - Antique Gold, very sturdy and wear resistant


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for a family dinner with my red mini.


Beautiful dress, DM  I hope you had a good time


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> You are really on the roll !!!


Yes , I *am  ! *
Life is short and nobody knows what tomorrow is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I'm afraid that will be an endless story 
Another variant with my new toys :


----------



## Pollie-Jean

chowlover2 said:


> Not crazy, obsessed! My life motto is " You have to get obsessed and stay obsessed!"


I feel totally understood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






peacebabe said:


> Im very please to see it too!  . Looks like a very functional & good investment


Thank you , dear !
Yes, I'm sure that I'll have a lot of fun with this strap  and the great thing about the Off White pouches is that it allows me to enlarge smaller bags when needed


----------



## Dextersmom

peacebabe said:


> So SWEET today !!!


Thank you pb. 


ksuromax said:


> DM, you wear dresses better than anyone i know! you look amazing!!


Thank you so much....what a kind thing to say, my friend .  



Iamminda said:


> DM, in this dress, you look especially beautiful (more than your usual beautiful which is very beautiful already ).  I agree with K that you wear dresses better than anyone I know — and you have many pretty dresses.  Love seeing your mod shots   Hope you had a great dinner.


Thank you, my darling IM. You are too generous.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> it is metallic, one of the best BV ever made, called Armatura, dated back to 2009
> it's black nappa in the basis and dark silver coating on the top, it has slight yellow hue, but not copper
> Slippers are of recent collection, i got them brand new this year, so i guess it's either SS18, or AW17, and texture is different, but colour matches perfectly.
> The strap that goes around the handle is lanyard, BV makes them in vast choice of colours, i only have one (so far) and it's perfect thing to have your keys in place, i just pull the strap and voila! keys are in hands!
> ETA: took a few snaps
> checked with the box, slippers are Antique Silver
> these tiny lines on the bag finish is called 'gross grain', leather is black nappa, i tried to snap it from the side to show black basis, and slippers are 'crinkled calf'
> Lanyard is also metallic - Antique Gold, very sturdy and wear resistant


Thanks for the closeup.....that leather/color is out of this world beautiful!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Debuting my green ballerinas.  While I was in Nordstrom one day after work this past week (very convenient and dangerous that the mall is on my way home), they were just putting these out..... and the color just called to me.  I think they look really pretty paired with my Gold Evelyne. Happy Sunday friends.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Debuting my green ballerinas.  While I was in Nordstrom one day after work this past week (very convenient and dangerous that the mall is on my way home), they were just putting these out..... and the color just called to me.  I think they look really pretty paired with my Gold Evelyne. Happy Sunday friends.



These are so pretty — what a gorgeous color and great pairing with your Evelyne.  In the pic, they look almost teal (the color reminds me of the color of my bridesmaid dresses ).


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> These are so pretty — what a gorgeous color and great pairing with your Evelyne.  In the pic, they look almost teal (the color reminds me of the color of my bridesmaid dresses ).


Thank you, my lovely friend. They are more blue-green/teal.  Chanel is really the worst at naming colors.  I bet your wedding colors were beautiful.


----------



## peacebabe

Nice !!! sounds like a very functional one to have 



ksuromax said:


> it is metallic, one of the best BV ever made, called Armatura, dated back to 2009
> it's black nappa in the basis and dark silver coating on the top, it has slight yellow hue, but not copper
> Slippers are of recent collection, i got them brand new this year, so i guess it's either SS18, or AW17, and texture is different, but colour matches perfectly.
> The strap that goes around the handle is lanyard, BV makes them in vast choice of colours, i only have one (so far) and it's perfect thing to have your keys in place, i just pull the strap and voila! keys are in hands!
> ETA: took a few snaps
> checked with the box, slippers are Antique Silver
> these tiny lines on the bag finish is called 'gross grain', leather is black nappa, i tried to snap it from the side to show black basis, and slippers are 'crinkled calf'
> Lanyard is also metallic - Antique Gold, very sturdy and wear resistant


----------



## peacebabe

Love what you said !

There is another saying, "life is short. Do everything you should do. Those that you shouldn't do, STILL DO" !! 



Pollie-Jean said:


> Yes , I *am  ! *
> Life is short and nobody knows what tomorrow is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid that will be an endless story
> Another variant with my new toys :


----------



## peacebabe

OMG .... you look darn stunning !! Not everyone can do well in tight white tank & denim, but you just 




Dextersmom said:


> Debuting my green ballerinas.  While I was in Nordstrom one day after work this past week (very convenient and dangerous that the mall is on my way home), they were just putting these out..... and the color just called to me.  I think they look really pretty paired with my Gold Evelyne. Happy Sunday friends.


----------



## Dextersmom

peacebabe said:


> OMG .... you look darn stunning !! Not everyone can do well in tight white tank & denim, but you just


Thank you so much, pb.  You are a sweetheart.


----------



## boeyshona

Today’s #ootd - I’m probably dressed way too casual for a work seminar


----------



## Dextersmom

boeyshona said:


> Today’s #ootd - I’m probably dressed way too casual for a work seminar
> 
> View attachment 4189134


Cute look.


----------



## Dextersmom

A little retail therapy with my Big Bang flap.


----------



## Iamminda

boeyshona said:


> Today’s #ootd - I’m probably dressed way too casual for a work seminar
> 
> View attachment 4189134



I like your dress!   I used to have a bag like that in blue (way back when, lol) — you look cute wearing it as a crossbody.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> A little retail therapy with my Big Bang flap.



What a cute look!  I love this kimono top (don’t remember this one, lol) with your lilac tank   Hope you had fun shopping.


----------



## boeyshona

Dextersmom said:


> Cute look.



Thank you ☺️☺️



Iamminda said:


> I like your dress!   I used to have a bag like that in blue (way back when, lol) — you look cute wearing it as a crossbody.



Haha thank you! Is yours a vintage Gucci too?


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> What a cute look!  I love this kimono top (don’t remember this one, lol) with your lilac tank   Hope you had fun shopping.


Thanks, IM. I did have fun and it was a beautiful day today....perfect weather (not too hot) to walk outdoors at the mall after work.


----------



## boeyshona

Dextersmom said:


> A little retail therapy with my Big Bang flap.



I love your outerwear!


----------



## Iamminda

boeyshona said:


> Thank you ☺️☺️
> 
> 
> 
> Haha thank you! Is yours a vintage Gucci too?



I got it new many many years ago (clearly showing my age with that statement, lol).  Mine had the blue trim with a zipped pocket.  I parted with it a long time ago (now I kinda regret it since vintage Gucci is in).


----------



## Dextersmom

boeyshona said:


> I love your outerwear!


Thank you, boeyshona.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I'm sorry , but I'm not done with Off White yet  
Today in the construction worker look


----------



## Kendie26

boeyshona said:


> Today’s #ootd - I’m probably dressed way too casual for a work seminar
> 
> View attachment 4189134


Looks AWESOME on you! Gucci &your dress is beautiful


----------



## alla.miss

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm sorry , but I'm not done with Off White yet
> Today in the construction worker look



Yay!! I want the same one!!! Is it mini size?
Have been watching your off-white haul and seems we have same taste [emoji16][emoji1303]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

alla.miss said:


> Yay!! I want the same one!!! Is it mini size?
> Have been watching your off-white haul and seems we have same taste [emoji16][emoji1303]



No , it's the bigger one
I have to do a group pic soon


----------



## alla.miss

Pollie-Jean said:


> No , it's the bigger one
> I have to do a group pic soon


Yet it looks great on you! I have been obsessed with off-white industrial strap in yellow for ages, but it gets sold out immediately and now sadly gone for good..


----------



## Pollie-Jean

alla.miss said:


> Yet it looks great on you! I have been obsessed with off-white industrial strap in yellow for ages, but it gets sold out immediately and now sadly gone for good..


This is very annoying !
Then you probably have to buy a bag to use the strap also elsewhere


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my medium CF and sneakers.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my medium CF and sneakers.



Super cute DM.  Even your sneakers are glamorous .  (I need styling tips from you. Pretty please.j


----------



## peacebabe

Looks like we are browsing Off White catalogue 



Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm sorry , but I'm not done with Off White yet
> Today in the construction worker look


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> Looks like we are browsing Off White catalogue


 
there will be more ...
I was rarely so enthusiastic about a designer


----------



## peacebabe

Please post all you Off White again in 1 post. So we all can enjoy just like catalogue! 



Pollie-Jean said:


> there will be more ...
> I was rarely so enthusiastic about a designer


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> Please post all you Off White again in 1 post. So we all can enjoy just like catalogue!


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/off-white-c-o-virgil-abloh.995371/


----------



## Pollie-Jean

This one came yesterday 
and now I'm *almost *done for a while .... I assume


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Super cute DM.  Even your sneakers are glamorous .  (I need styling tips from you. Pretty please.j


Thank you IM.  I am no expert....I just know what I am comfortable with and what works for me, but I am happy to help you, if I can, anytime, my friend.


----------



## peacebabe

I so  the strap !!! Especially i always like yellow 



Pollie-Jean said:


> This one came yesterday
> and now I'm *almost *done for a while .... I assume


----------



## peacebabe

I have to wear this after seeing @ksuromax iridescent Bal


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> I have to wear this after seeing @ksuromax iridescent Bal


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> I so  the strap !!! Especially i always like yellow


Thank you, peace !
I never thought that I would like yellow , but now the time has come 
How good that I have the freedom to change , if only a little 
This strap makes me happy 



peacebabe said:


> I have to wear this after seeing @ksuromax iridescent Bal



What the heck is that cool backpack ???

Is it A. Wang ?
The combination of color, hardware and leather is just fantastic !


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> I have to wear this after seeing @ksuromax iridescent Bal



Beautiful—I need some rainbow hardware in my life.


----------



## peacebabe

YES !!! It's such a bright & happy color ! 



Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you, peace !
> I never thought that I would like yellow , but now the time has come
> How good that I have the freedom to change , if only a little
> This strap makes me happy
> 
> It's by Rebecca Minkoff. Leather is superb, price too . This is special with the iridescent hardware & it's SO SO SO finctional & easy to wear. This is S & i have another one in wine color. I also have a bigger one (regular) in black
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck is that cool backpack ???
> 
> Is it A. Wang ?
> The combination of color, hardware and leather is just fantastic !


----------



## peacebabe

It's by Rebecca Minkoff called Julian Backpack. Leather is superb, price too . This is special with the iridescent hardware & it's SO SO SO finctional & easy to wear. This is S & i have another one in wine color. I also have a bigger one (regular) in black 





What the heck is that cool backpack ???

Is it A. Wang ?
The combination of color, hardware and leather is just fantastic ![/QUOTE]


----------



## peacebabe

Yes you must ! 



Iamminda said:


> Beautiful—I need some rainbow hardware in my life.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today I needed a bag that would blend in and be very low key and my blue nuit Evie fit the bill.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today I needed a bag that would blend in and be very low key and my blue nuit Evie fit the bill.


I love love your new Evie — and you look so cute (that cute top!!).


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I love love your new Evie — and you look so cute (that cute top!!).


Thank you, my friend. 
I wanted to ask you a question and think it is ok to do so here, as it is the non Bal thread.  I have seen a few ladies out and about recently with the LV Turenne PM (I believe) and the look/vibe of it as well of the the size appeals to me.  Not too large, not too small, functional and low key.  You are an LV expert, so I wondered if you have any thoughts or opinions on this bag?  They don't have it in my boutique but they can order it for me.  I hate to order it and then not like it and decline it upon arrival, so I am trying to make an informed decision.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, my friend.
> I wanted to ask you a question and think it is ok to do so here, as it is the non Bal thread.  I have seen a few ladies out and about recently with the LV Turenne PM (I believe) and the look/vibe of it as well of the the size appeals to me.  Not too large, not too small, functional and low key.  You are an LV expert, so I wondered if you have any thoughts or opinions on this bag?  They don't have it in my boutique but they can order it for me.  I hate to order it and then not like it and decline it upon arrival, so I am trying to make an informed decision.



I saw your question for the TPFer on the Action thread (she doesn’t post often so it may be awhile before she responds),  I actually like the look of this bag a lot (much better than the Speedy which seems too unstructured for me).  I like the way the pleats make it look feminine.  I also like the way you can wear it crossbody.  I vaguely remember someone had some issues with the pleats (like some stitches ripped leaving small holes in the canvas so she had to bring it in for repair).  Have you looked at the clubhouse?  Maybe it will help you more (since I don’t own the bag ). I can see you wearing it.  I know what you mean about ordering it and having to turn it down.  Wish I can provide more insight.  Good luck deciding and let me know what you decide.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I saw your question for the TPFer on the Action thread (she doesn’t post often so it may be awhile before she responds),  I actually like the look of this bag a lot (much better than the Speedy which seems too unstructured for me).  I like the way the pleats make it look feminine.  I also like the way you can wear it crossbody.  I vaguely remember someone had some issues with the pleats (like some stitches ripped leaving small holes in the canvas so she had to bring it in for repair).  Have you looked at the clubhouse?  Maybe it will help you more (since I don’t own the bag ). I can see you wearing it.  I know what you mean about ordering it and having to turn it down.  Wish I can provide more insight.  Good luck deciding and let me know what you decide.


Thank you, my friend.  I appreciate your response.  Will keep you posted.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> It's by Rebecca Minkoff called Julian Backpack. Leather is superb, price too . This is special with the iridescent hardware & it's SO SO SO finctional & easy to wear. This is S & i have another one in wine color. I also have a bigger one (regular) in black


I'd love to see your others Julians !
On my way to check it out


----------



## peacebabe

Im happy to help! Give me a good excuse to post my babies again! 






This is Small 






This is Regular, LTD Fringe Julian 



Pollie-Jean said:


> I'd love to see your others Julians !
> On my way to check it out


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Im happy to help! Give me a good excuse to post my babies again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Regular, LTD Fringe Julian



These are beautiful


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you sweetie. Most importantly, they are so comfy & fuss free. Very accessible 



Iamminda said:


> These are beautiful


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> Im happy to help! *Give me a good excuse to post my babies again! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Regular, LTD Fringe Julian


 They are just great 
No doubt we urgently need mod pics


----------



## Dextersmom

Thanks for the eye candy, pb. These beauties really suit you. 


peacebabe said:


> Im happy to help! Give me a good excuse to post my babies again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Regular, LTD Fringe Julian


----------



## BleuSaphir

peacebabe said:


> Im happy to help! Give me a good excuse to post my babies again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Regular, LTD Fringe Julian



I have the mini version in Scarlet. I’m stalking for another mini size. [emoji7]


----------



## muchstuff

BleuSaphir said:


> I have the mini version in Scarlet. I’m stalking for another mini size. [emoji7]


They're still available on the RM website. The shearling is quite adorable in the regular size (I think)...


----------



## BleuSaphir

muchstuff said:


> They're still available on the RM website. The shearling is quite adorable in the regular size (I think)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4192869



It so cute! I’m eyeing on the blue mini size on Farfetch or a navy color on eBay.


----------



## muchstuff

BleuSaphir said:


> It so cute! I’m eyeing on the blue mini size on Farfetch or a navy color on eBay.


Good luck!


----------



## Dextersmom

Day to night; iridescent medium CF with shiny rhw and square mini ghw.


----------



## peacebabe

Oh trust me ..... i tried. But because it's a backpack, i can't even take a good one by selfie 



Pollie-Jean said:


> They are just great
> No doubt we urgently need mod pics


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you lovely 



Dextersmom said:


> Thanks for the eye candy, pb. These beauties really suit you.


----------



## peacebabe

They are so cute & handy aren't they ! 



BleuSaphir said:


> I have the mini version in Scarlet. I’m stalking for another mini size. [emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Day to night; iridescent medium CF with shiny rhw and square mini ghw.



Looking good — love your whole look DM


----------



## peacebabe

Relax, simple but classy !! 



Dextersmom said:


> Day to night; iridescent medium CF with shiny rhw and square mini ghw.


----------



## Antigone

This guy.


----------



## Iamminda

Antigone said:


> This guy.



This little guy is so cute.  How big is it?  Are you using it as a bagcharm?   Enjoy,


----------



## Antigone

Iamminda said:


> This little guy is so cute.  How big is it?  Are you using it as a bagcharm?   Enjoy,



I think it's around 8 inches tall! So not so little. I plan to use it as a bag charm, but maybe on a hardier bag. Probably on Givenchy Pandora.


----------



## peacebabe

So CUTE !!! 



Antigone said:


> This guy.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

alla.miss said:


> Yet it looks great on you! I have been obsessed with off-white industrial strap in yellow for ages, but it gets sold out immediately and now sadly gone for good..


https://www.brownsfashion.com/de/shopping/black-and-yellow-industrial-pu-bag-strap-12987864
Composition : Cotton 30% , Viscose 100%  , Polyester 70%
It's ridiculously overpriced in my opinion .


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> OMG .... you look darn stunning !!* Not everyone can do well in tight white tank & denim*, but you just


That's really true !! 
@Dextersmom , you have a sensational figure


----------



## alla.miss

Pollie-Jean said:


> https://www.brownsfashion.com/de/shopping/black-and-yellow-industrial-pu-bag-strap-12987864
> Composition : Cotton 30% , Viscose 100%  , Polyester 70%
> It's ridiculously overpriced in my opinion .



Yeah, saw that one too. Overpriced indeed! Generally too expensive for a bag strap. Can buy a bag)))


----------



## Dextersmom

Pollie-Jean said:


> That's really true !!
> @Dextersmom , you have a sensational figure


Thank you, Pollie-Jean. That is a lovely compliment.


----------



## Dextersmom

peacebabe said:


> Relax, simple but classy !!





Iamminda said:


> Looking good — love your whole look DM


Thank you, kind Bal buddies.


----------



## Dextersmom

At the beach this afternoon with my Bleu Zanzibar TPM.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> At the beach this afternoon with my Bleu Zanzibar TPM.



Love this pic of your TPM at the beach — and what a beautiful and perfect day for a walk on the beach.  You have such gorgeous TPMs DM — I wouldn’t be able to pick a favorite if I try.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Love this pic of your TPM at the beach — and what a beautiful and perfect day for a walk on the beach.  You have such gorgeous TPMs DM — I wouldn’t be able to pick a favorite if I try.


Thank you, sweet IM.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> At the beach this afternoon with my Bleu Zanzibar TPM.


Gorgeous pics!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Gorgeous pics!!


Thank you.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Of course these had to be mine


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Of course these had to be mine


very cool!!  
i have also something to show off soon...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ksuromax said:


> very cool!!
> i have also something to show off soon...


Thanks 
 what is it ???


----------



## peacebabe

You are really SO "annoying" !!!   

(P/S ** You know how i adore you right PJ )



Pollie-Jean said:


> Of course these had to be mine


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> You are really SO "annoying" !!!
> 
> (P/S ** You know how i adore you right PJ )


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my chevron Reissue 225.


----------



## peacebabe

Your sandal !!! Showing your pretty feet 



Dextersmom said:


> Today with my chevron Reissue 225.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my chevron Reissue 225.



Love love love your Chevron Reissue (as if an Reissue isn’t pretty enough, one that is done in chevron is just perfection ).  +1 on PB’s comment on your pretty feet


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my chevron Reissue 225.


I already fangirled you on the Chanel thread but you're perfection here with everything


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I had to stare at my feet all the time ... 
I love them


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> Your sandal !!! Showing your pretty feet



@Dextersmom , I did not notice the sandals at all and the perfectly maintained little feet
But of course, peace is right, as always


----------



## Dextersmom

Pollie-Jean said:


> @Dextersmom , I did not notice the sandals at all and the perfectly maintained little feet
> But of course, peace is right, as always





peacebabe said:


> Your sandal !!! Showing your pretty feet





Iamminda said:


> Love love love your Chevron Reissue (as if an Reissue isn’t pretty enough, one that is done in chevron is just perfection ).  +1 on PB’s comment on your pretty feet





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I already fangirled you on the Chanel thread but you're perfection here with everything


You are all so sweet with your kind comments.  Thank you and wishing you all a peaceful day.


----------



## Antigone

This horsey charm came as a freebie with a Bal purchase. ❤️


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Antigone said:


> This horsey charm came as a freebie with a Bal purchase. ❤️


This is cute, but are you sure it's not a giraffe?


----------



## Dextersmom

My NeoNoe sitting pretty at the hair salon today.


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> This is cute, but are you sure it's not a giraffe?


+1


----------



## Antigone

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> This is cute, but are you sure it's not a giraffe?



You're right!   

Needed coffee!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> My NeoNoe sitting pretty at the hair salon today.



What a creative and cute pic DM.  So glad you are loving this wonderful bag


----------



## peacebabe

Meeeeeeeeeeeee toooooooooooooooo !!! 



Pollie-Jean said:


> I had to stare at my feet all the time ...
> I love them


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> Meeeeeeeeeeeee toooooooooooooooo !!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> What a creative and cute pic DM.  So glad you are loving this wonderful bag


Thank you, IM.  I really do and I especially love how lightweight it is. Thank you you for opening my eyes to the wonders of LV.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my black lambskin mini with shiny rhw. This was my 1st mini and the one that started my love for the size/look.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my black lambskin mini with shiny rhw. This was my 1st mini and the one that started my love for the size/look.



Looking so pretty DM .  I know you said these are comfy pants — they look really stylish and pretty with your tank (I think you make everything look good.  That’s a fact, ma’am  )


----------



## Luv n bags

Pollie-Jean said:


> I had to stare at my feet all the time ...
> I love them



Love your shoes.  What brand? Where can I get a pair?


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Looking so pretty DM .  I know you said these are comfy pants — they look really stylish and pretty with your tank (I think you make everything look good.  That’s a fact, ma’am  )


You are too kind, my friend.  Thank you.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Miso Fine said:


> Love your shoes.  What brand? Where can I get a pair?


It's Off White and I'm afraid they are sold out , but these are still available
https://www.farfetch.com/de/shoppin...=CPA&af_channel=affiliate&is_retargeting=true


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks to you !! Everything from Off White is sold out ! 



Pollie-Jean said:


> It's Off White and I'm afraid they are sold out , but these are still available
> https://www.farfetch.com/de/shoppin...=CPA&af_channel=affiliate&is_retargeting=true


----------



## boeyshona

My new in chanel mini o case! Been using it for a week so far!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> Thanks to you !! Everything from Off White is sold out !


 OMG , my life makes no sense any longer


----------



## peacebabe

Why !! You are a good walking model for all brands ! 



Pollie-Jean said:


> OMG , my life makes no sense any longer


----------



## ksuromax

BV Cabat Medium Peltro


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> Why !! You are a good walking model for all brands !


 _I'm an old lady with lifebelts /  love handles _


----------



## peacebabe

Well, all will be overlooked when you have the height ! 



Pollie-Jean said:


> _I'm an old lady with lifebelts /  love handles _


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> BV Cabat Medium Peltro


 this BV bag of yours.


----------



## Dextersmom

boeyshona said:


> My new in chanel mini o case! Been using it for a week so far!
> 
> View attachment 4198986


Congrats!! This a such a versatile piece and I hope that you will love it!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV Cabat Medium Peltro


This bag is stunning with the light hitting it just so.


----------



## ksuromax

15 years and still counting, pre wedding anny dinner night, BV pouch as a clutch tonight


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> 15 years and still counting, pre wedding anny dinner night, BV pouch as a clutch tonight


Beautiful!! Congrats on your special day.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful!! Congrats on your special day.


thank you, Sweetheart!!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> 15 years and still counting, pre wedding anny dinner night, BV pouch as a clutch tonight



Congrats to the lovebirds [emoji173]️


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Congrats to the lovebirds [emoji173]️


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> 15 years and still counting, pre wedding anny dinner night, BV pouch as a clutch tonight


Congratulations you two lovebirds


----------



## Dextersmom

This afternoon I picked up my new Turenne PM and these Gucci sandals in brown.  I already have these sandals in black and got the brown to match this bag.  I love how lightweight and carefree this bag is.  Thank you @Iamminda , for your advice.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> 15 years and still counting, pre wedding anny dinner night, BV pouch as a clutch tonight



Happy Anniversary K!!   Looking beautiful today as always.   Have a wonderful celebration!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> This afternoon I picked up my new Turenne PM and these Gucci sandals in brown.  I already have these sandals in black and got the brown to match this bag.  I love how lightweight and carefree this bag is.  Thank you @Iamminda , for your advice.



Congrats on your new Turenne and Gucci sandals.  Love this bag on you DM — so feminine as a satchel and yet so versatile and carefree as a crossbody.  I have to say I love your LV collection as much as your CC collection.  Beautiful outfit as well — you always always look sensational in your pretty tanks!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on your new Turenne and Gucci sandals.  Love this bag on you DM — so feminine as a satchel and yet so versatile and carefree as a crossbody.  I have to say I love your LV collection as much as your CC collection.  Beautiful outfit as well — you always always look sensational in your pretty tanks!!!


Thank you, my friend. I am very happy with this bag and plan to start using it right away.


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Congratulations you two lovebirds


 


Iamminda said:


> Happy Anniversary K!!   Looking beautiful today as always.   Have a wonderful celebration!!!


----------



## peacebabe

What a nice photo !!! Happy anni & hope you had a good celebration 



ksuromax said:


> 15 years and still counting, pre wedding anny dinner night, BV pouch as a clutch tonight


----------



## peacebabe

Nice sling bag! Looks very functional 



Dextersmom said:


> This afternoon I picked up my new Turenne PM and these Gucci sandals in brown.  I already have these sandals in black and got the brown to match this bag.  I love how lightweight and carefree this bag is.  Thank you @Iamminda , for your advice.


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> What a nice photo !!! Happy anni & hope you had a good celebration


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I can't say no to light gray


----------



## Pollie-Jean

This will be my last Off White purchase for a long time ... 
I love the black leather strap too ! It might fit well with some of my bags


----------



## Iamminda

Pollie-Jean said:


> This will be my last Off White purchase for a long time ...
> I love the black leather strap too ! It might fit well with some of my bags



I like this one a lot — it is very pretty.  This may be your last one for awhile because you probably bought all their inventory, lol. They are all very pretty and hard to resist


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> This will be my last Off White purchase for a long time ...
> I love the black leather strap too ! It might fit well with some of my bags


very pretty!!


----------



## Dextersmom

peacebabe said:


> Nice sling bag! Looks very functional


Thank you, pb.


----------



## Dextersmom

Pollie-Jean said:


> I can't say no to light gray


Love this little gray beauty.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Iamminda said:


> I like this one a lot — it is very pretty.  This may be your last one for awhile *because you probably bought all their inventory, lol.* They are all very pretty and hard to resist




Thank you !
and ... there is something true about it


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunday brunch with family.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Sunday brunch with family.



Beautiful Sunday brunch!!  Speaking of beautiful, I love your dress (is it new?) and your CC.   Hope you had a nice relaxing weekend


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful Sunday brunch!!  Speaking of beautiful, I love your dress (is it new?) and your CC.   Hope you had a nice relaxing weekend


Thank you, sweet IM.  My dress is new.....and wow nothing gets past you.  I picked it up recently at LOFT.  My whole life, I never even noticed this store (walked right by it in the mall a million times) and for some reason I wandered in and BAM.....I found a number of cute dresses and skirts in soft, cozy fabrics and ridiculously affordable prices.  LOFT is my new find.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, sweet IM.  My dress is new.....and wow nothing gets past you.  I picked it up recently at LOFT.  My whole life, I never even noticed this store (walked right by it in the mall a million times) and for some reason I wandered in and BAM.....I found a number of cute dresses and skirts in soft, cozy fabrics and ridiculously affordable prices.  LOFT is my new find.



How exciting to have found another fun place to shop — looking forward to seeing your cute new stuff.  (I honestly can’t remember all the beautiful items in your wardrobe, that’s why I ask, lol — all I know is that I love everything you wear )


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> How exciting to have found another fun place to shop — looking forward to seeing your cute new stuff.  (I honestly can’t remember all the beautiful items in your wardrobe, that’s why I ask, lol — all I know is that I love everything you wear )


Thank you so much, my friend.  I've been thinking about it and I figured it out.  I really only shop at a few stores (Nordstrom, NM, Anthro) and they are in one section of the mall.  LV, however, is on the other side of the mall.  As I am new to LV and have been going there a bit, LOFT is right by LV.  Mystery solved.  I am such a creature of habit.....I wonder what else I have been missing out on.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Sunday brunch with family.


2 lovely looks!   
the colourway on your plate perfectly matches the palette of your dress!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> 2 lovely looks!
> the colourway on your plate perfectly matches the palette of your dress!


Thanks, k and I promise I did not plan that!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Thanks, k and I promise I did not plan that!


----------



## Dextersmom

Yesterday I brought home a couple of goodies (I have been on a bit of a birthday shopping spree this month) from Hermes that I am thrilled with.  I chose this beautiful Jaguar Quetzal twilly to go with my Gold Evelyne and I love the colors.  I tied a knot instead of a bow to display the pretty butterflies. I was also surprised to be offered this pretty little TPM in Noir with gold hw.  My SA knew this was on my wishllst, but I thought it would take months and months, but it arrived just in time for my Birthday.  I took modeling shots of both.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday I brought home a couple of goodies (I have been on a bit of a birthday shopping spree this month) from Hermes that I am thrilled with.  I chose this beautiful Jaguar Quetzal twilly to go with my Gold Evelyne and I love the colors.  I tied a knot instead of a bow to display the pretty butterflies. I was also surprised to be offered this pretty little TPM in Noir with gold hw.  My SA knew this was on my wishllst, but I thought it would take months and months, but it arrived just in time for my Birthday.  I took modeling shots of both.


fab score!  
TPM Evelyne looks great on you!


----------



## peacebabe

Such a pretty flora bag ! Best is you can play with it with different strap ! 



Pollie-Jean said:


> This will be my last Off White purchase for a long time ...
> I love the black leather strap too ! It might fit well with some of my bags


----------



## peacebabe

+1 



Iamminda said:


> I like this one a lot — it is very pretty.  This may be your last one for awhile because you probably bought all their inventory, lol. They are all very pretty and hard to resist


----------



## peacebabe

the gold one & nice twilly to match indeed! And Happy Birthday in advance. VERY good BD gift for yourself indeed 



Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday I brought home a couple of goodies (I have been on a bit of a birthday shopping spree this month) from Hermes that I am thrilled with.  I chose this beautiful Jaguar Quetzal twilly to go with my Gold Evelyne and I love the colors.  I tied a knot instead of a bow to display the pretty butterflies. I was also surprised to be offered this pretty little TPM in Noir with gold hw.  My SA knew this was on my wishllst, but I thought it would take months and months, but it arrived just in time for my Birthday.  I took modeling shots of both.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday I brought home a couple of goodies (I have been on a bit of a birthday shopping spree this month) from Hermes that I am thrilled with.  I chose this beautiful Jaguar Quetzal twilly to go with my Gold Evelyne and I love the colors.  I tied a knot instead of a bow to display the pretty butterflies. I was also surprised to be offered this pretty little TPM in Noir with gold hw.  My SA knew this was on my wishllst, but I thought it would take months and months, but it arrived just in time for my Birthday.  I took modeling shots of both.



Congrats on your beautiful twilly (that butterfly!) and your gorgeous TPM.  I really love the shorter double strap look of the regular Evelyne.  I suspect more twillies will be coming home in the future (right? Lol).  And I think this black TPM is just the perfect addition to your collection.  Yeah — your birthday is coming soon .  Enjoy your new goodies DM


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday I brought home a couple of goodies (I have been on a bit of a birthday shopping spree this month) from Hermes that I am thrilled with.  I chose this beautiful Jaguar Quetzal twilly to go with my Gold Evelyne and I love the colors.  I tied a knot instead of a bow to display the pretty butterflies. I was also surprised to be offered this pretty little TPM in Noir with gold hw.  My SA knew this was on my wishllst, but I thought it would take months and months, but it arrived just in time for my Birthday.  I took modeling shots of both.


Happy Birthday Month, DM, and what a fabulous way to celebrate it, with an H shopping spree!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> Such a pretty flora bag ! Best is you can play with it with different strap !


Thank you , dear peacebabe 
Another big *pro* for a varied bag collection : you can play like a child 
That is certainly very healthy


----------



## alla.miss

Wearing my givenchy pandora in black nubuck 
As well as my recent acquisition - Acne Studios leather jacket. As i live in leather jackets i can say with confidence - these are the beeeest! [emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Happy Birthday Month, DM, and what a fabulous way to celebrate it, with an H shopping spree!





ksuromax said:


> fab score!
> TPM Evelyne looks great on you!





peacebabe said:


> the gold one & nice twilly to match indeed! And Happy Birthday in advance. VERY good BD gift for yourself indeed





Iamminda said:


> Congrats on your beautiful twilly (that butterfly!) and your gorgeous TPM.  I really love the shorter double strap look of the regular Evelyne.  I suspect more twillies will be coming home in the future (right? Lol).  And I think this black TPM is just the perfect addition to your collection.  Yeah — your birthday is coming soon .  Enjoy your new goodies DM


Thank you, beautiful and kind Bal beauties.


----------



## Iamminda

alla.miss said:


> Wearing my givenchy pandora in black nubuck
> As well as my recent acquisition - Acne Studios leather jacket. As i live in leather jackets i can say with confidence - these are the beeeest! [emoji7]
> View attachment 4204035



That leather jacket is luscious!!


----------



## ksuromax

alla.miss said:


> Wearing my givenchy pandora in black nubuck
> As well as my recent acquisition - Acne Studios leather jacket. As i live in leather jackets i can say with confidence - these are the beeeest! [emoji7]
> View attachment 4204035


you look great!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Turenne PM.


----------



## ceriseluster

Good day everyone! Will go out today with my new Givenchy Pandora


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Turenne PM.



Beautiful look DM.  I really like your fringe vest — very stylish .  And this bag may be one of my favorite monogram bags — glad you love it too.


----------



## Antigone

alla.miss said:


> Wearing my givenchy pandora in black nubuck
> As well as my recent acquisition - Acne Studios leather jacket. As i live in leather jackets i can say with confidence - these are the beeeest! [emoji7]
> View attachment 4204035



That’s my dream leather jacket!


----------



## alla.miss

Iamminda said:


> That leather jacket is luscious!!


Thanks!
It’s autumn here - gloomy and nasty, but glad I can finally pull this precious out [emoji16]


----------



## alla.miss

ksuromax said:


> you look great!!!



Thanks sweetie [emoji4]


----------



## alla.miss

Antigone said:


> That’s my dream leather jacket!



So dreams come true and I am a living example [emoji16]


----------



## Antigone

alla.miss said:


> So dreams come true and I am a living example [emoji16]



Maybe mine will come true next autumn here in Oz!  Gotta start saving!


----------



## Antigone

Not a new purchase but this rocker miss is holiday-ing with me in Sydney! 

(I was inspired by all the Pandora posts! I noticed that some Bal gals also love Pandoras like I do!)


----------



## alla.miss

Antigone said:


> Not a new purchase but this rocker miss is holiday-ing with me in Sydney!
> 
> (I was inspired by all the Pandora posts! I noticed that some Bal gals also love Pandoras like I do!)



Yay! More pandoras here [emoji1303]


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful look DM.  I really like your fringe vest — very stylish .  And this bag may be one of my favorite monogram bags — glad you love it too.


Thank you, my friend.


----------



## Antigone

Last day!


----------



## Iamminda

Antigone said:


> Last day!



I like this bag on you very much.  Hope you had a nice holiday,


----------



## Antigone

Iamminda said:


> I like this bag on you very much.  Hope you had a nice holiday,



Thank you

Waiting for my flight home. Sydney was incredible, as always.


----------



## ksuromax

BV Knot clutch
off to the fancy dress 'Peaky Blinders' theme party


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> BV Knot clutch
> off to the fancy dress 'Peaky Blinders' theme party



 Had to google Peaky Blinders, you look fab!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Had to google Peaky Blinders, you look fab!


thanks!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Knot clutch
> off to the fancy dress 'Peaky Blinders' theme party



You look fantastic!!   Always love seeing more of your beautiful hair . I also had to google the show, lol — what a cast, that talented C Murphy.  Hope you had fun K.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> You look fantastic!!   Always love seeing more of your beautiful hair . I also had to google the show, lol — what a cast, that talented C Murphy.  Hope you had fun K.


thank you, Darlin', we totally did!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV Knot clutch
> off to the fancy dress 'Peaky Blinders' theme party


You look fabulous!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night's birthday dinner; medium CF and ballerinas. 
PS. Bonus shot of Dexter...he had just finished investigating my B-day flowers and deemed them safe.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Last night's birthday dinner; medium CF and ballerinas.
> PS. Bonus shot of Dexter...he had just finished investigating my B-day flowers and deemed them safe.



Happy Friday dear birthday girl — looking very pretty.  Btw, what a dream kitchen you have — so beautiful.  I am especially in love with your phenomenal farmhouse sink (and the coordinating oven hood).  

Have a great birthday weekend


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Last night's birthday dinner; medium CF and ballerinas.
> PS. Bonus shot of Dexter...he had just finished investigating my B-day flowers and deemed them safe.


Happy Birthday, Beauty!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Happy Birthday, Beauty!!!


Thank you, love. 


Iamminda said:


> Happy Friday dear birthday girl — looking very pretty.  Btw, what a dream kitchen you have — so beautiful.  I am especially in love with your phenomenal farmhouse sink (and the coordinating oven hood).
> 
> Have a great birthday weekend


Thank you, my sweet IM.


----------



## peacebabe

So pretty !!! 



ksuromax said:


> BV Knot clutch
> off to the fancy dress 'Peaky Blinders' theme party


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> So pretty !!!


thanks, buddy!


----------



## ksuromax

BV hobo #7 Atlantic (Bal sandals though)


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Happy birthday , dear @Dextersmom 

I have no idea how this bag could find me


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Pollie-Jean said:


> Happy birthday , dear @Dextersmom
> 
> I have no idea how this bag could find me


You're just a poor innocent bag magnet!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You're just a poor innocent bag magnet!


Exactly, I'm just a victim and I don't know how that could happen to me


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You're just a poor innocent bag magnet!





Pollie-Jean said:


> Exactly, I'm just a victim and I don't know how that could happen to me


guiltless angel!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ksuromax said:


> guiltless angel!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo #7 Atlantic (Bal sandals though)


Wow....the deep blue really stands out against the vibrant pink.  You look amazing.


----------



## Dextersmom

Pollie-Jean said:


> Happy birthday , dear @Dextersmom
> 
> I have no idea how this bag could find me


Thank you so much, PJ. 
I LOVE your neon wallet.


----------



## Dextersmom

Friday night's look; lambskin mini and green ballerinas.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Wow....the deep blue really stands out against the vibrant pink.  You look amazing.


thank you!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Friday night's look; lambskin mini and green ballerinas.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Dextersmom said:


> Friday night's look; lambskin mini and green ballerinas.


Love the flowers !


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Friday night's look; lambskin mini and green ballerinas.



I love this beautiful look!!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo #7 Atlantic (Bal sandals though)



This Atlantic color is just gorgeous.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I love this beautiful look!!!





ksuromax said:


>





Pollie-Jean said:


> Love the flowers !


Thank you, sweet friends.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This Atlantic color is just gorgeous.


thank you!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Our first day trip together  I love to wear it crossbody !
Maybe I'll take the yellow strap tomorrow


----------



## ksuromax

BV Pillow is enjoying the view


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Pillow is enjoying the view



Beautiful bag and spectacular view!!!   Have you been to the top of that amazing building(s) there?  What was it like?


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful bag and spectacular view!!!   Have you been to the top of that amazing building(s) there?  What was it like?


not yet, it's my first day here, yet enjoyed it from afar...


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> not yet, it's my first day here, yet enjoyed it from afar...



Oh I just realized this is the building from the Crazy Rich Asians movie (fantastic movie btw !!).   Enjoy your stay K.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Oh I just realized this is the building from the Crazy Rich Asians movie (fantastic movie btw !!).   Enjoy your stay K.


yes, i am in Singapore!!


----------



## muchstuff

BV Fortune Cookie bag, cute as hell...


----------



## ksuromax

BV hobo and espadrilles


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Hope you're having a nice workaholiday, ksuromax (I'm just guessing that's what you're doing in Singapore).


I've written about my bag love for Envirosax before. I have a few favourites but there was one bag that I never found, I've been looking for it for years but they've been sold out everywhere. Now finally, after 7-8 years, I found my long sought after Buddha Envirosax! In a small shop in France. They had two left so I got both   It's not exactly like buying a Chanel and an exact same as a spare , but I really like this one. And the spare 
In the pic you can see one of my other faves too, with stripes.


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Hope you're having a nice workaholiday, ksuromax (I'm just guessing that's what you're doing in Singapore).
> 
> 
> I've written about my bag love for Envirosax before. I have a few favourites but there was one bag that I never found, I've been looking for it for years but they've been sold out everywhere. Now finally, after 7-8 years, I found my long sought after Buddha Envirosax! In a small shop in France. They had two left so I got both   It's not exactly like buying a Chanel and an exact same as a spare , but I really like this one. And the spare
> In the pic you can see one of my other faves too, with stripes.
> 
> View attachment 4211096
> View attachment 4211097


oh, i totally am!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> BV Fortune Cookie bag, cute as hell...
> View attachment 4210967
> View attachment 4210968
> View attachment 4210969



Congrats muchstuff.   What a beautiful bag.  This looks really cute on you.  I have seen pictures of this bag and could never imagine how it would look when carried — until now.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo and espadrilles



Pretty!   Just noticed the carpet compliments your bag


----------



## Iamminda

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Hope you're having a nice workaholiday, ksuromax (I'm just guessing that's what you're doing in Singapore).
> 
> 
> I've written about my bag love for Envirosax before. I have a few favourites but there was one bag that I never found, I've been looking for it for years but they've been sold out everywhere. Now finally, after 7-8 years, I found my long sought after Buddha Envirosax! In a small shop in France. They had two left so I got both   It's not exactly like buying a Chanel and an exact same as a spare , but I really like this one. And the spare
> In the pic you can see one of my other faves too, with stripes.
> 
> View attachment 4211096
> View attachment 4211097



That’s great that you found your HG Envirosax — plus a spare .  It’s a beautiful and stylish bag.  Enjoy.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Pretty!   Just noticed the carpet compliments your bag


Thank you!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I think it's great that the yellow strap on this bag is adjustable


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> oh, i totally am!


I would too, Singapore looks beautiful


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Congrats muchstuff.   What a beautiful bag.  This looks really cute on you.  I have seen pictures of this bag and could never imagine how it would look when carried — until now.



Thanks it was a bit of a risk but glad I did it.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Thanks it was a bit of a risk but glad I did it.


the dare-devil, that's what you are!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> the dare-devil, that's what you are!!



Life is short, buy the bag! [emoji23]


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Life is short, buy the bag! [emoji23]


exactly!!!


----------



## fayden

I am really into this artist that I first saw on Coach's website featuring Chelsea Champlain. I found her Instagram page and contacted her to customize my two bags. They are amazing  and she's so talented and nice. I love her artwork and these will always be with me since they're one of a kind.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

fayden said:


> I am really into this artist that I first saw on Coach's website featuring Chelsea Champlain. I found her Instagram page and contacted her to customize my two bags. They are amazing  and she's so talented and nice. I love her artwork and these will always be with me since they're one of a kind.



 What an incredibly talented artist, I am in awe!!!


----------



## LostInBal

Not a purchase but wearing one of my YSL Downtown bag in caramel grained patent leather medium size


----------



## LostInBal

fayden said:


> I am really into this artist that I first saw on Coach's website featuring Chelsea Champlain. I found her Instagram page and contacted her to customize my two bags. They are amazing  and she's so talented and nice. I love her artwork and these will always be with me since they're one of a kind.


LV should incorporate this exceptional artist!!


----------



## LostInBal




----------



## Dextersmom

At work today with my Neverfull MM and my new AllSaints denim jacket purchased at Bloomingdales Friends and Family sale. It is a soft and cozy denim.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> At work today with my Neverfull MM and my new AllSaints denim jacket purchased at Bloomingdales Friends and Family sale. It is a soft and cozy denim.



Looking so lovely DM.  Your skirt provides such a nice pop of color.  And can I please say again that no one wears a denim jacket like you?  Beautiful dearie.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Looking so lovely DM.  Your skirt provides such a nice pop of color.  And can I please say again that no one wears a denim jacket like you?  Beautiful dearie.


Thank you, my lovely IM.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Dextersmom said:


> At work today with my Neverfull MM and my new AllSaints denim jacket purchased at Bloomingdales Friends and Family sale. It is a soft and cozy denim.


Love the jacket


----------



## Dextersmom

Pollie-Jean said:


> Love the jacket


Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Boîte Chapeau Souple and green ballerinas.


----------



## muchstuff

Another very special BV, tourmaline large Veneta...[emoji173]️


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Boîte Chapeau Souple and green ballerinas.


The colour of your Chanel ballerinas is worthy of a Bal bag, DM! Could I give you a better compliment?!    I sense LV is winning your heart?


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Another very special BV, tourmaline large Veneta...[emoji173]️
> View attachment 4214843



This is beautiful.  What is this color like in real life?  I always thought tourmaline is a greenish/teal color.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Boîte Chapeau Souple and green ballerinas.



I love this bag on you so much.  Such a special bag on a special gal!!!   You have built a great LV collection so quickly.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I love this bag on you so much.  Such a special bag on a special gal!!!   You have built a great LV collection so quickly.


Thank you so much, lovely IM. 


SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> The colour of your Chanel ballerinas is worthy of a Bal bag, DM! Could I give you a better compliment?!    I sense LV is winning your heart?


Thank you, SGCW.  That is a stellar compliment....I'll take it.   You are right; I feel my Chanel collection is winding down so I have been venturing out, here and there.


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> Another very special BV, tourmaline large Veneta...[emoji173]️
> View attachment 4214843


Gorgeous BV.


----------



## Phiomega

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Boîte Chapeau Souple and green ballerinas.



How are you liking this bag? I am strangely tempted by this one especially since the Souple version is out. With everyone trying to put their signature name/logo on their product, funnily now I am falling again for my LVs as they feel like the real original. I like this modern shape with an old world touch (hat box) but functional.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> This is beautiful.  What is this color like in real life?  I always thought tourmaline is a greenish/teal color.


No its a very dark kind of bluish purplish muted colour, can look black in some lights.


----------



## Dextersmom

Phiomega said:


> How are you liking this bag? I am strangely tempted by this one especially since the Souple version is out. With everyone trying to put their signature name/logo on their product, funnily now I am falling again for my LVs as they feel like the real original. I like this modern shape with an old world touch (hat box) but functional.


I honestly love everything about this bag; the form, function, everything!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Into the evening with this mini.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Into the evening with this mini.



Beautiful DM — I love how you changed your look for the evening (with a glammed version of just about every piece/accessory from earlier today)  You are good at looking good .


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful DM — I love how you changed your look for the evening (with a glammed version of just about every piece/accessory from earlier today)  You are good at looking good .


You are good at giving compliments, among other things, my sweet friend.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Another very special BV, tourmaline large Veneta...[emoji173]️
> View attachment 4214843


Gorgeous!! such a beautiful slouch and stunning colour!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Gorgeous!! such a beautiful slouch and stunning colour!!


Working on making her even slouchier


----------



## peacebabe

The hobo is "screaming" out to me 





ksuromax said:


> BV hobo #7 Atlantic (Bal sandals though)


----------



## peacebabe

With your fashion radar on, all good stuffs go to you !!! 

 !!!  everything in the pic 



Pollie-Jean said:


> Happy birthday , dear @Dextersmom
> 
> I have no idea how this bag could find me


----------



## peacebabe

What a memorable photo taken ! 



ksuromax said:


> BV Pillow is enjoying the view


----------



## peacebabe

Much !!! We are bag twin !! . You look great !



muchstuff said:


> BV Fortune Cookie bag, cute as hell...
> View attachment 4210967
> View attachment 4210968
> View attachment 4210969


----------



## peacebabe

Hey !! I have a photo of me wearing the same exact bag too !!! 



ksuromax said:


> BV hobo and espadrilles


----------



## peacebabe

to your rare fine !! I  the buddha print more 



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Hope you're having a nice workaholiday, ksuromax (I'm just guessing that's what you're doing in Singapore).
> 
> 
> I've written about my bag love for Envirosax before. I have a few favourites but there was one bag that I never found, I've been looking for it for years but they've been sold out everywhere. Now finally, after 7-8 years, I found my long sought after Buddha Envirosax! In a small shop in France. They had two left so I got both   It's not exactly like buying a Chanel and an exact same as a spare , but I really like this one. And the spare
> In the pic you can see one of my other faves too, with stripes.
> 
> View attachment 4211096
> View attachment 4211097


----------



## peacebabe

It's even greater that the strap is removable !!! You can share it on many other bags ! 



Pollie-Jean said:


> I think it's great that the yellow strap on this bag is adjustable


----------



## peacebabe

I know you are doing what you "preached" ! 



muchstuff said:


> Life is short, buy the bag! [emoji23]


----------



## peacebabe

I  this Downtown, especially the one in small. My friend has one & it's so cute ! 



aalinne_72 said:


> Not a purchase but wearing one of my YSL Downtown bag in caramel grained patent leather medium size


----------



## peacebabe

how you put everything together ! You looking great as usual 



Dextersmom said:


> At work today with my Neverfull MM and my new AllSaints denim jacket purchased at Bloomingdales Friends and Family sale. It is a soft and cozy denim.


----------



## peacebabe

Hope you are loving this style !!



muchstuff said:


> Another very special BV, tourmaline large Veneta...[emoji173]️
> View attachment 4214843


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Much !!! We are bag twin !! . You look great !


Where's your pic????


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Hope you are loving this style !!


So far yes! One of those bags that are so comfortable you forget you're carrying it (until you whap the woman standing behind you with it, I did that today )


----------



## peacebabe

I have yet to carry it. Will post on when i use it 



muchstuff said:


> Where's your pic????


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> I have yet to carry it. Will post on when i use it


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> The hobo is "screaming" out to me


it's the bag you will not regret having  


peacebabe said:


> Hey !! I have a photo of me wearing the same exact bag too !!!


 
i regret not having taken a snap with your CS, should have done that for my ref


----------



## peacebabe

. So is this style now your favorite? Or still Cervo Hobo wins? 



muchstuff said:


> So far yes! One of those bags that are so comfortable you forget you're carrying it (until you whap the woman standing behind you with it, I did that today )


----------



## peacebabe

Oh yes ......... sigh ........ well, im sure soon you CAN ?? 



ksuromax said:


> it's the bag you will not regret having
> 
> 
> i regret not having taken a snap with your CS, should have done that for my ref


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> . So is this style now your favorite? Or still Cervo Hobo wins?


Strap is so similar on both that the strap is a tie. Hobo is a bit easier because the strap drop is longer but I think the drop on the Veneta will increase with use, the original owner said she didn't carry it much.  A bit easier to find stuff in the Veneta as it's not quite so deep. I don't think I can choose between them .


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Oh yes ......... sigh ........ well, im sure soon you CAN ??


but this time meeting on my side!!


----------



## peacebabe

I wish ..... i wish ..... 



ksuromax said:


> but this time meeting on my side!!


----------



## Dextersmom

peacebabe said:


> how you put everything together ! You looking great as usual


Thank you, lovely pb.


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> I wish ..... i wish .....



Peacebabe, how about for your next vacation, a meeting with each of us with a trip around the world?  Starting with the U.S. please


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Peacebabe, how about for your next vacation, a meeting with each of us with a trip around the world?  Starting with the U.S. please


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


>



I have the same request of you on your next vaca — please start in the U.S.


----------



## peacebabe

How i wish i have a "Genie" to fulfill all my wishes 

US is a country i wish to visit in this life time. But, US itself is already SO BIG !!! 




Iamminda said:


> Peacebabe, how about for your next vacation, a meeting with each of us with a trip around the world?  Starting with the U.S. please


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> How i wish i have a "Genie" to fulfill all my wishes
> 
> US is a country i wish to visit in this life time. But, US itself is already SO BIG !!!



No problem, just visit the West Coast ().  Closer for you.  And quite a few of us are ready for a big Bal-fest and food-fest with you


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> How i wish i have a "Genie" to fulfill all my wishes
> 
> US is a country i wish to visit in this life time. But, US itself is already SO BIG !!!


UAE is much, much smaller, plus it's closer


----------



## peacebabe

ksuromax said:


> UAE is much, much smaller, plus it's closer



Dearie, to be very frank, if i were to go far, i would very much want to go to cold country as SG is 365 HOT !!!. But off cos, if my "genie" is working well, i will go ! 




Iamminda said:


> No problem, just visit the West Coast ().  Closer for you.  And quite a few of us are ready for a big Bal-fest and food-fest with you



That sounds so tempting & comforting. Im MORE MORE keen in food-fest than Bal-fest !! . Im a real "live to eat" person


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Dearie, to be very frank, if i were to go far, i would very much want to go to cold country as SG is 365 HOT !!!. But off cos, if my "genie" is working well, i will go !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds so tempting & comforting. Im MORE MORE keen in food-fest than Bal-fest !! . Im a real "live to eat" person



Oh peacebabe, both Ksuromax and I are trying to “sell” our country to get you to visit us.  Should we send you food (sample) baskets too?


----------



## peacebabe

That will be good !! Will pm you my address   





Iamminda said:


> Oh peacebabe, both Ksuromax and I are trying to “sell” our country to get you to visit us.  Should we send you food (sample) baskets too?


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Dearie, to be very frank, if i were to go far, i would very much want to go to cold country as SG is 365 HOT !!!. But off cos, if my "genie" is working well, i will go !


yeah, makes sense 
we need to find a perfect destination for both of us, and if both want to have something different, such as snow, reindeers, aurora borealis, etc, i think Canada is the place to go! @muchstuff are you ready for the invasion??


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Oh peacebabe, both Ksuromax and I are trying to “sell” our country to get you to visit us.  Should we send you food (sample) baskets too?


i already brought her local food samples  
REAL ones!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> yeah, makes sense
> we need to find a perfect destination for both of us, and if both want to have something different, such as snow, reindeers, aurora borealis, etc, i think Canada is the place to go! @muchstuff are you ready for the invasion??


No, no, no.  It was between UAE and US.  Now you have to add one more country to increase the competition (and lessen my chance)?  Lol.  You fight hard, don’t you K?   Lol.  I need to up my game to woo peacebabe


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> No, no, no.  It was between UAE and US.  Now you have to add one more country to increase the competition (and lessen my chance)?  Lol.  You fight hard, don’t you K?   Lol.  I need to up my game to woo peacebabe


 
why don't just join us??


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> why don't just join us??


Ok, you are a master in persuading and enabling.  Canada it is!!  Party at muchstuff’s place.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Ok, you are a master in persuading and enabling.  Canada it is!!  Party at muchstuff’s place.


yeeey!!


----------



## ksuromax

#7 today


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> yeah, makes sense
> we need to find a perfect destination for both of us, and if both want to have something different, such as snow, reindeers, aurora borealis, etc, i think Canada is the place to go! @muchstuff are you ready for the invasion??



You might get snow in the winter but reindeer and the Northern Lights not so much ... but Vancouver is a foodie city just not a cheap one!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> You might get snow in the winter but reindeer and the Northern Lights not so much ... but Vancouver is a foodie city just not a cheap one!


ok, then we all head to Finland, they are having spectacular Northern Lights at the moment 
plus, Santa lives there, too...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

More a DIY thing ( with the help of my fabulous and super friendly tailor   no wish, no matter how strange, can bring him out of the socket ) , this once was a belt 
No I've got those straps in antracite / black , yellow and dark red 
That would have to be enough for now


----------



## Dextersmom

A couple of shots from today with my NeoNoe, paired with an Eric Javits hat and my camellia brooch.


----------



## Antigone

Can’t wait.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Antigone said:


> Can’t wait.



Very cool!


----------



## peacebabe

Iamminda said:


> Ok, you are a master in persuading and enabling.  Canada it is!!  Party at muchstuff’s place.





ksuromax said:


> yeah, makes sense
> we need to find a perfect destination for both of us, and if both want to have something different, such as snow, reindeers, aurora borealis, etc, i think Canada is the place to go! @muchstuff are you ready for the invasion??



Much has a piece of land somewhere? (forgotten the name) We can all camp there !!! 



ksuromax said:


> i already brought her local food samples
> REAL ones!



1 point scored !!! 



Iamminda said:


> No, no, no.  It was between UAE and US.  Now you have to add one more country to increase the competition (and lessen my chance)?  Lol.  You fight hard, don’t you K?   Lol.  I need to up my game to woo peacebabe





ksuromax said:


> why don't just join us??



You ladies are just too cute! Pretty right on K's suggestion. I bet it's quite easy from US to Canada !


----------



## peacebabe

I  everything you put together today ! 



ksuromax said:


> #7 today


----------



## peacebabe

We can have Much dress like a Santa Babe, i'm all in for a female version! 



ksuromax said:


> ok, then we all head to Finland, they are having spectacular Northern Lights at the moment
> plus, Santa lives there, too...


----------



## peacebabe

Oh wow!!!! You mean you made this strap ??? 



Pollie-Jean said:


> More a DIY thing ( with the help of my fabulous and super friendly tailor   no wish, no matter how strange, can bring him out of the socket ) , this once was a belt
> No I've got those straps in antracite / black , yellow and dark red
> That would have to be enough for now


----------



## peacebabe

Ooo la la ......... i always  you look in tank & denim 



Dextersmom said:


> A couple of shots from today with my NeoNoe, paired with an Eric Javits hat and my camellia brooch.


----------



## ksuromax

BV hobo #7 again and BV espadrilles today


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> I  everything you put together today !


thank you, Sweetheart!  


peacebabe said:


> We can have Much dress like a Santa Babe, i'm all in for a female version!


Yesss!! +1


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> We can have Much dress like a Santa Babe, i'm all in for a female version!



All of Canada isn’t covered in snow people! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## peacebabe

It doesn't matter. Just choose one of these 3 outfit 



















muchstuff said:


> All of Canada isn’t covered in snow people! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> It doesn't matter. Just choose one of these 3 outfit


Oh sweet Jesus no...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo #7 again and BV espadrilles today


I love a striped shirt with a matching bag


----------



## Antigone

peacebabe said:


> It doesn't matter. Just choose one of these 3 outfit



Is there a poll? Because I really want to vote for #1!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> All of Canada isn’t covered in snow people! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


for me and @peacebabe anything below +10 is freeeeezing!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I love a striped shirt with a matching bag


sorry, babe, but my bag, at least #7, does not match my shirt...


----------



## ksuromax

Antigone said:


> Is there a poll? Because I really want to vote for #1!


why only vote??
why don't we all get these outfits and post mod shots with red, or green Bals on xmas??? 
and make a contest, and who wins - hosts the mad Santas invasion!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

My new Nike sneaker


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> sorry, babe, but my bag, at least #7, does not match my shirt...


If you mean the blue BV bag with the red and white shirt, yes, I think they're a perfect match  You're only missing a yacht! 


muchstuff said:


> All of Canada isn’t covered in snow people! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Agree much, that's just silly! Everybody knows it's covered in Polar bears


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Double post!


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> If you mean the blue BV bag with the red and white shirt, yes, I think they're a perfect match  You're only missing a yacht!
> 
> Agree much, that's just silly! Everybody knows it's covered in Polar bears


that's not a 'match'  
that's a good combination, as i have a MATCHING one - my Red hobo (i posted a few days ago) 

yes, Polar bears and reindeers!!


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> My new Nike sneaker


what about your tartan Bazar?? will it make a 'perfect marriage'???


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ksuromax said:


> what about your tartan Bazar?? will it make a 'perfect marriage'???


No , that would be  way to exaggerated for me 
A single checkered piece is really enough for me


----------



## Dextersmom

Pollie-Jean said:


> My new Nike sneaker


Those are so cute!! I am going shopping with friends today and have sneakers on my mind.  These look super on you.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo #7 again and BV espadrilles today


I adore this look, k.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> I adore this look, k.


thank you, Darlin'!!


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> No , that would be  way to exaggerated for me
> A single checkered piece is really enough for me


oh, come on!! you'd totally rock it!! all-black outfit, these sneakers and tartan Bazar and checkered cap!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Oh sweet Jesus no...


How about #2 muchstuff, maybe with long flowy red pants?


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> why only vote??
> why don't we all get these outfits and post mod shots with red, or green Bals on xmas???
> and make a contest, and who wins - hosts the mad Santas invasion!!



Sure good idea.  Why don’t you start us off ok, show us how it is done?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> for me and @peacebabe anything below +10 is freeeeezing!!!!



Then you’d better wear the Santa suit with sleeves and boots...


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> why only vote??
> why don't we all get these outfits and post mod shots with red, or green Bals on xmas???
> and make a contest, and who wins - hosts the mad Santas invasion!!



I’m 62 years old ksuro, it’s not gonna happen!


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> If you mean the blue BV bag with the red and white shirt, yes, I think they're a perfect match  You're only missing a yacht!
> 
> Agree much, that's just silly! Everybody knows it's covered in Polar bears



Many years ago when I was in South America I managed to convince some fellow travellers that we had penguin fights on Saturday nights...


----------



## chowlover2

muchstuff said:


> I’m 62 years old ksuro, it’s not gonna happen!


I'm same age as you and am with you Muchstuff!


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> How about #2 muchstuff, maybe with long flowy red pants?



Gaaaahhhhhhh....


----------



## muchstuff

chowlover2 said:


> I'm same age as you and am with you Muchstuff!


Another voice of reason, thank you


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Gaaaahhhhhhh....



I am sure you (and chowlover) can pull it off.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> I am sure you (and chowlover) can pull it off.


Are you always this optimistic?


----------



## chowlover2

muchstuff said:


> Are you always this optimistic?


I'm not...


----------



## muchstuff

chowlover2 said:


> I'm not...


Amen sista.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I’m 62 years old ksuro, it’s not gonna happen!


comparing to a real Santa still a newborn baby!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> comparing to a real Santa still a newborn baby!!


Not in one of those outfits my friend


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Then you’d better wear the Santa suit with sleeves and boots...


i have one, 'been there, done it' 
need something new


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i have one, 'been there, done it'
> need something new


 Where's a mod when you need one? We need to get back on track here


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Sure good idea.  Why don’t you start us off ok, show us how it is done?


no problem at all! just need to get a perfect costume


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Where's a mod when you need one? We need to get back on track here


i started with that - doing MODELING our red and green Bals!!  
so, we are well on


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Are you always this optimistic?



Ok before I get back on track, I am only optimistic—and excited about this prospect—because I have seen and loved your good looking mod shots before.  Alright, thank you for considering it


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Ok before I get back on track, I am only optimistic—and excited about this prospect—because I have seen and loved your good looking mod shots before.  Alright, thank you for considering it


WHERE DID I SAY I WAS CONSIDERING IT???


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> WHERE DID I SAY I WAS CONSIDERING IT???


I can read your mind dear


----------



## peacebabe

I can imagine the web traffic will explode ! Titled "Hot santa babe with B bags !" 





ksuromax said:


> why only vote??
> why don't we all get these outfits and post mod shots with red, or green Bals on xmas???
> and make a contest, and who wins - hosts the mad Santas invasion!!


----------



## peacebabe

The sneaker will match one of your Bazar very well!! 



Pollie-Jean said:


> My new Nike sneaker


----------



## peacebabe

If there is a will, there is a way 



muchstuff said:


> I’m 62 years old ksuro, it’s not gonna happen!


----------



## peacebabe

what you said !!!! 



ksuromax said:


> comparing to a real Santa still a newborn baby!!


----------



## peacebabe

ksuromax said:


> i started with that - doing MODELING our red and green Bals!!
> so, we are well on


----------



## peacebabe

You rock babe !!! 

  



Iamminda said:


> I can read your mind dear


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> Many years ago when I was in South America I managed to convince some fellow travellers that we had penguin fights on Saturday nights...




You'd think that South Americans of all people would know which side of the earth penguins are from. I mean, everybody knows they're in Australia where they're famous for their boxing abilities


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You'd think that South Americans of all people would know which side of the earth penguins are from. I mean, everybody knows they're in Australia where they're famous for their boxing abilities


No, the other travellers were from the US if I remember correctly. Not to offend my lovely American tPF family but there are Americans who really don’t know much about their northern neighbours. Which reminds me of the time I was in Colorado and had to show ID to cash a travellers cheque (yes it was THAT long ago). The fellow looked at my British Columbia, Canada, drivers licence and asked me how things were, down there in Colombia .


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> The sneaker will match one of your Bazar very well!!


great minds think alike - i said the same!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> I’m 62 years old ksuro, it’s not gonna happen!


Then you're one of the two coolest 60-year olds I "know"  My other is one of my best friends who is also in her middle 60's. We became friends after I visited them to buy my dog, which she had bred. For as long as my dog lived, we visited my friend and her family with dog mom and siblings at least once a year, my family away from home. Then we moved to another country so we don't see each other in person like we used to. She'll never take down her Aerosmith posters from her walls


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> The sneaker will match one of your Bazar very well!!





ksuromax said:


> great minds think alike - i said the same!!




I'll wear those sneaker with black and grey bags , no more pattern , that would kill me    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*No way *


----------



## Pollie-Jean

With this strap I even love and wear the Chanel


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Dextersmom said:


> Those are so cute!! I am going shopping with friends today and have sneakers on my mind.  These look super on you.


  Did you find something nice ??
I refused the sneakers culture for a few years, but now I feel like it again


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I'll have to keep these too


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Maybe I need  these too ??


----------



## Dextersmom

Pollie-Jean said:


> With this strap I even love and wear the Chanel


I love this look.


----------



## Dextersmom

Pollie-Jean said:


> Did you find something nice ??
> I refused the sneakers culture for a few years, but now I feel like it again


I did.  I tried on a couple pairs of Golden Goose sneakers, which I liked.  They were cute and comfortable, but not my perfect pair.  I do want a pair of GG, but I will wait for a pair that wows me.  What I did bring home was a pair of Common Projects Original Achilles in blush leather.  The leather is buttery and they are very comfortable.  I love the color and think it will be a great neutral for my wardrobe. I will post a shot of them later, as I plan to wear them today for a Costco run and then to a movie.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I did.  I tried on a couple pairs of Golden Goose sneakers, which I liked.  They were cute and comfortable, but not my perfect pair.  I do want a pair of GG, but I will wait for a pair that wows me.  What I did bring home was a pair of Common Projects Original Achilles in blush leather.  The leather is buttery and they are very comfortable.  I love the color and think it will be a great neutral for my wardrobe. I will post a shot of them later, as I plan to wear them today for a Costco run and then to a movie.



Can’t wait to see them.  And I hope you are perhaps going to see A Star is Born (so so good, need to watch again, lol).


----------



## Iamminda

Pollie-Jean said:


> Maybe I need  these too ??



Both pairs are keepers!!!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> No, the other travellers were from the US if I remember correctly. Not to offend my lovely American tPF family but there are Americans who really don’t know much about their northern neighbours. Which reminds me of the time I was in Colorado and had to show ID to cash a travellers cheque (yes it was THAT long ago). The fellow looked at my British Columbia, Canada, drivers licence and asked me how things were, down there in Colombia .



No offense taken — many here don’t know much about geography, culture, manners, reality, etc.


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Maybe I need  these too ??


oh, these are cool!!!


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Then you're one of the two coolest 60-year olds I "know"  My other is one of my best friends who is also in her middle 60's. We became friends after I visited them to buy my dog, which she had bred. For as long as my dog lived, we visited my friend and her family with dog mom and siblings at least once a year, my family away from home. Then we moved to another country so we don't see each other in person like we used to. She'll never take down her Aerosmith posters from her walls



I’ve found that your mental and physical ages don’t seem to synch up, at least not in my ( and I suspect, your friend’s) case!


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> No offense taken — many here don’t know much about geography, culture, manners, reality, etc.



It’s probably similar in Canada although I suspect that we learn a lot more about the US in school here than you learn about Canada.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Can’t wait to see them.  And I hope you are perhaps going to see A Star is Born (so so good, need to watch again, lol).


Hi, my friend.  We are going to A Star is Born tomorrow and I can't wait, as every time I see the trailer I love it more.  Today we saw The Sisters Brothers, with Joaquin Phoenix (DH and I are both a fan), which we didn't love.  The acting was superb, however.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Rock my Shoulder flap and new Common Projects sneakers (I sized down 1 size in these), which I wore all day and am happy to report were comfortable right out of the box, with no breaking in period required.


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> No offense taken — many here don’t know much about geography, culture, manners, reality, etc.


some Americans think New Mexico is part of Mexico!


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> some Americans think New Mexico is part of Mexico!



Oh goodness, don’t even get me started on how poorly educated/informed some people are .


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rock my Shoulder flap and new Common Projects sneakers (I sized down 1 size in these), which I wore all day and am happy to report were comfortable right out of the box, with no breaking in period required.



Oh DM — I can’t tell you how much I love your beautiful classic look.  I love soft pink especially paired with dark grey.  Your new sneakers are so lovely — I need a pair (I have always wanted a pair of pink sneakers.  And red sneakers too).  And of course, your CC is beautiful (I still remember when you first bought it.  Love the chunky chain)

I am so excited for you about seeing A Star is Born tomorrow.  I have not seen the other versions but I absolutely love this one and have been enjoying the soundtrack.  What a bummer that the movie today was not great despite the cast.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Oh DM — I can’t tell you how much I love your beautiful classic look.  I love soft pink especially paired with dark grey.  Your new sneakers are so lovely — I need a pair (I have always wanted a pair of pink sneakers.  And red sneakers too).  And of course, your CC is beautiful (I still remember when you first bought it.  Love the chunky chain)
> 
> I am so excited for you about seeing A Star is Born tomorrow.  I have not seen the other versions but I absolutely love this one and have been enjoying the soundtrack.  What a bummer that the movie today was not great despite the cast.


Thank you, IM.  I am enjoying joining the sneaker trend (better late than never, right? ). I think these would go well with your bags and wardrobe too.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rock my Shoulder flap and new Common Projects sneakers (I sized down 1 size in these), which I wore all day and am happy to report were comfortable right out of the box, with no breaking in period required.


You look adorable!!!!  
so tastefully put together!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> You look adorable!!!!
> so tastefully put together!


Thank you, k.


----------



## peacebabe

Everything looks good with Mr Yellow !!! What a great investment !!! 



Pollie-Jean said:


> With this strap I even love and wear the Chanel


----------



## peacebabe

Yellow is better ! 



Pollie-Jean said:


> Maybe I need  these too ??


----------



## peacebabe

Talking about Geog & History, im definitely one of those you mentioned 



Iamminda said:


> No offense taken — many here don’t know much about geography, culture, manners, reality, etc.


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Talking about Geog & History, im definitely one of those you mentioned



I used to know geo and history while in school but not anymore,  lol.  (But at least I have manners and know right/wrong.)


----------



## ksuromax

BV Cabat in Rosso


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> Everything looks good with Mr Yellow !!! What a great investment !!!


Thanks dear ! 
Yes, I can not remember how I could live without these straps at all


----------



## alla.miss

i see everyone here is about sneakers lately!
put my 2 cents 
waiting for these hooligans to arrive, hope they will be here before snow starts to fall


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Antigone said:


> Can’t wait.





alla.miss said:


> i see everyone here is about sneakers lately!
> put my 2 cents
> waiting for these hooligans to arrive, hope they will be here before snow starts to fall
> View attachment 4219738



Do they actually have a footbed ?


----------



## Antigone

alla.miss said:


> i see everyone here is about sneakers lately!
> put my 2 cents
> waiting for these hooligans to arrive, hope they will be here before snow starts to fall
> View attachment 4219738



Had the cream pair but sent them back because minimalism.


----------



## alla.miss

Pollie-Jean said:


> Do they actually have a footbed ?


nope, they are just a common pair of converse 
(love converse very much, have already had a few pairs and they literally died  so this time I decided to upgrade to come des garçons, let's see how I like them).


----------



## Pollie-Jean

alla.miss said:


> nope, they are just a common pair of converse
> (love converse very much, have already had a few pairs and they literally died  so this time I decided to upgrade to come des garçons, let's see how I like them).


Thanks 
I'm looking forward to your "upgrade" pics


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Antigone said:


> Had the cream pair but sent them back because minimalism.


*LOL *


----------



## Pollie-Jean

We've been out today


----------



## alla.miss

Antigone said:


> Had the cream pair but sent them back because minimalism.


but you are still waiting for the off-white ones?


----------



## Antigone

alla.miss said:


> but you are still waiting for the off-white ones?



Yup! The order just got dispatched today. Not sending those back, minimalism be damned!


----------



## alla.miss

Antigone said:


> Yup! The order just got dispatched today. Not sending those back, minimalism be damned!


hahaha! then no worries sending the CDG ones back! hope the off-whites fit you well!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> BV Cabat in Rosso


Gorgeous!! Shades of red are my favorite!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Cabat in Rosso



Really like this pairing of your striped shirt with this Cabat (forgot you had this bag, lol).


----------



## Dextersmom

I picked up another Jaguar Quetzal twilly this week.  This one is the 02 Gr/Vert/Rouge/Rose colorway that I chose for my Rouge Tomate Evelyne.  I am wearing it today paired with my light red Chanel ballerinas.  I took a shot of my 3 Evelyne PM's with twilly's.....Walter's favorite is Blue Nuit.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> I picked up another Jaguar Quetzal twilly this week.  This one is the 02 Gr/Vert/Rouge/Rose colorway that I chose for my Rouge Tomate Evelyne.  I am wearing it today paired with my light red Chanel ballerinas.  I took a shot of my 3 Evelyne PM's with twilly's.....Walter's favorite is Blue Nuit.


Lovely!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I picked up another Jaguar Quetzal twilly this week.  This one is the 02 Gr/Vert/Rouge/Rose colorway that I chose for my Rouge Tomate Evelyne.  I am wearing it today paired with my light red Chanel ballerinas.  I took a shot of my 3 Evelyne PM's with twilly's.....Walter's favorite is Blue Nuit.


Beautiful beautiful!!!!   I love how your Evelyn and red ballerinas look together.   Congrats on your lovely new twilly — another winner.  I think you have revolutionized how the Evelyn’s can be worn with the strap doubled — I absolutely love it worn like that.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Pollie-Jean said:


> We've been out today



These deep red of this strap with the light grey bag are perfect together!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> I picked up another Jaguar Quetzal twilly this week.  This one is the 02 Gr/Vert/Rouge/Rose colorway that I chose for my Rouge Tomate Evelyne.  I am wearing it today paired with my light red Chanel ballerinas.  I took a shot of my 3 Evelyne PM's with twilly's.....Walter's favorite is Blue Nuit.



What a beautiful twilly & such a perfect match with Miss Rouge Tomate!  
And your Evelyne PM collection is


----------



## Dextersmom

jeanstohandbags said:


> What a beautiful twilly & such a perfect match with Miss Rouge Tomate!
> And your Evelyne PM collection is


Thank you so much. 


ksuromax said:


> Lovely!!


Thank you. 



Iamminda said:


> Beautiful beautiful!!!!   I love how your Evelyn and red ballerinas look together.   Congrats on your lovely new twilly — another winner.  I think you have revolutionized how the Evelyn’s can be worn with the strap doubled — I absolutely love it worn like that.


Thank you, sweet IM.  The credit goes to my lovely SA Ricky, who showed me how to use the twilly to adjust the strap.  BTW, I absolutely LOVED A Star is Born.  My head is still spinning from it all.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Thank you, sweet IM.  The credit goes to my lovely SA Ricky, who showed me how to use the twilly to adjust the strap.  BTW, I absolutely LOVED A Star is Born.  My head is still spinning from it all.



Ok, I will credit you and Ricky, lol.  I am so glad you loved the movie.  I wouldn’t mind seeing it again soon.


----------



## Dextersmom

Tonight with my metallic black medium CF with shiny rhw and quilted ballet flats.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with my metallic black medium CF with shiny rhw and quilted ballet flats.



Looking so elegant and beautiful DM


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Looking so elegant and beautiful DM


Thanks, sweet IM.


----------



## peacebabe

Didn't know you have one in RED !!! But i bet you have many hidden gems which i don't know 



ksuromax said:


> BV Cabat in Rosso


----------



## peacebabe

What a cute one !! 



alla.miss said:


> i see everyone here is about sneakers lately!
> put my 2 cents
> waiting for these hooligans to arrive, hope they will be here before snow starts to fall
> View attachment 4219738


----------



## peacebabe

your Evelyne !!



Dextersmom said:


> I picked up another Jaguar Quetzal twilly this week.  This one is the 02 Gr/Vert/Rouge/Rose colorway that I chose for my Rouge Tomate Evelyne.  I am wearing it today paired with my light red Chanel ballerinas.  I took a shot of my 3 Evelyne PM's with twilly's.....Walter's favorite is Blue Nuit.


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Didn't know you have one in RED !!! But i bet you have many hidden gems which i don't know


Oh, yes.... like an old witch's chest, my closet is full of treasures!


----------



## Dextersmom

peacebabe said:


> your Evelyne !!


Thank you, pb.


----------



## Dextersmom

Casual Sunday with my small Trendy CC and green ballerinas.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Casual Sunday with my small Trendy CC and green ballerinas.



Beautiful DM!!  You always look so good and well put together, even on your casual days.  I especially like your hair today.  Have a lovely Sunday


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Casual Sunday with my small Trendy CC and green ballerinas.


very cool look!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> very cool look!!





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful DM!!  You always look so good and well put together, even on your casual days.  I especially like your hair today.  Have a lovely Sunday


Thank you both, my lovely friends.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Casual Sunday with my small Trendy CC and green ballerinas.



Beautiful everything as always!  And like IM, I am noticing your hair too today looking beautiful, have you done something different with it, or maybe the grey top providing a background for it to stand out!


----------



## Dextersmom

jeanstohandbags said:


> Beautiful everything as always!  And like IM, I am noticing your hair too today looking beautiful, have you done something different with it, or maybe the grey top providing a background for it to stand out!


Thank you so much. You know I did try a new shampoo when I washed my hair yesterday. That must be it because my husband said he liked my hair too. I recently read an article that mentioned Alicia Silverstone uses this brand so I thought I would try it. It is Giovanni Smooth As Silk Deep Moisture Shampoo.  I'm glad I found it because in addition to the fact that my hair seems to like it, it is dirt cheap compared to the Pureology I normally use, though I still use their conditioner.


----------



## Iamminda

Here is my “dressed up” Sunday, lol.  Oh, my second time using my camera bag.  My standard weekend uniform consists of hoodies, jeans, sneakers.  Today, I opted for a knit cardigan instead of a hoodie.  Hence, commemorating the occasion with a snap shot, lol.  Anyways, happy Sunday and have a great week ahead everyone .


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Here is my “dressed up” Sunday, lol.  Oh, my second time using my camera bag.  My standard weekend uniform consists of hoodies, jeans, sneakers.  Today, I opted for a knit cardigan instead of a hoodie.  Hence, commemorating the occasion with a snap shot, lol.  Anyways, happy Sunday and have a great week ahead everyone .


So happy to see this shot of you with your gorgeous camera bag, my friend. I love your pale pink and gray ensemble.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> So happy to see this shot of you with your gorgeous camera bag, my friend. I love your pale pink and gray ensemble.



Thanks so much dear DM .  Now all I need is a pair of pink leather sneakers.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much dear DM .  Now all I need is a pair of pink leather sneakers.


Yes, you do.  There are so many choices in this color. Did you see the cute pale pink Cole Haan sneakers our friend Kendie was sporting in one of her shots?


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Here is my “dressed up” Sunday, lol.  Oh, my second time using my camera bag.  My standard weekend uniform consists of hoodies, jeans, sneakers.  Today, I opted for a knit cardigan instead of a hoodie.  Hence, commemorating the occasion with a snap shot, lol.  Anyways, happy Sunday and have a great week ahead everyone .


great easy look! love it!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> great easy look! love it!



Thanks K.  I was feeling “dressy” today, lol.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Yes, you do.  There are so many choices in this color. Did you see the cute pale pink Cole Haan sneakers our friend Kendie was sporting in one of her shots?



Oh yes, Kendie’s are cute as well.  I hope to find a pair and join the pink sneakers club.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Pallas clutch and new Gucci sandals in gold.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Pallas clutch and new Gucci sandals in gold.



Pretty tank top and I like those new sandals.  Hope your Monday is going well .  (It is warm where I am as well.)


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Pretty tank top and I like those new sandals.  Hope your Monday is going well .  (It is warm where I am as well.)


Thanks, IM.  It is such a beautiful day today. We are so lucky


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Iamminda said:


> Here is my “dressed up” Sunday, lol.  Oh, my second time using my camera bag.  My standard weekend uniform consists of hoodies, jeans, sneakers.  Today, I opted for a knit cardigan instead of a hoodie.  Hence, commemorating the occasion with a snap shot, lol.  Anyways, happy Sunday and have a great week ahead everyone .



Gorgeous!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much. You know I did try a new shampoo when I washed my hair yesterday. That must be it because my husband said he liked my hair too. I recently read an article that mentioned Alicia Silverstone uses this brand so I thought I would try it. It is Giovanni Smooth As Silk Deep Moisture Shampoo.  I'm glad I found it because in addition to the fact that my hair seems to like it, it is dirt cheap compared to the Pureology I normally use, though I still use their conditioner.



Well the result is great!!   Not sure if we get those brands here, but I will be off to search


----------



## Iamminda

jeanstohandbags said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks kindly


----------



## ksuromax

BV cervo Loop, in the shade and in the sun


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo Loop, in the shade and in the sun





Dextersmom said:


> Casual Sunday with my small Trendy CC and green ballerinas.





Iamminda said:


> Here is my “dressed up” Sunday, lol.  Oh, my second time using my camera bag.  My standard weekend uniform consists of hoodies, jeans, sneakers.  Today, I opted for a knit cardigan instead of a hoodie.  Hence, commemorating the occasion with a snap shot, lol.  Anyways, happy Sunday and have a great week ahead everyone .


 I’ve missed so much & just scrolling thru quickly....my Bal gals are looking chic as ever
@ksuromax gorgeous combo of this BV color with your most lovely hair@Dextersmom your Trendy is (as they say)EVERYTHING! You should be Karl’s model for this bag!@Iamminda Woot girlie! Love your mod w/ “my” camera reissue bag! #jealous!!! You look AWESOME girlfriend!Thought of you last night watching our boy Adam on the Voice. I use the app to build my own team & Adam has the most number of contestants i picked so far...go team Adam! 
HELLO to all other most lovely BAL friends!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> I’ve missed so much & just scrolling thru quickly....my Bal gals are looking chic as ever
> @ksuromax gorgeous combo of this BV color with your most lovely hair@Dextersmom your Trendy is (as they say)EVERYTHING! You should be Karl’s model for this bag!@Iamminda Woot girlie! Love your mod w/ “my” camera reissue bag! #jealous!!! You look AWESOME girlfriend!Thought of you last night watching our boy Adam on the Voice. I use the app to build my own team & Adam has the most number of contestants i picked so far...go team Adam!
> HELLO to all other most lovely BAL friends!


Great to have you back!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Great to have you back!!


Thanks Love


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> I’ve missed so much & just scrolling thru quickly....my Bal gals are looking chic as ever
> @ksuromax gorgeous combo of this BV color with your most lovely hair@Dextersmom your Trendy is (as they say)EVERYTHING! You should be Karl’s model for this bag!@Iamminda Woot girlie! Love your mod w/ “my” camera reissue bag! #jealous!!! You look AWESOME girlfriend!Thought of you last night watching our boy Adam on the Voice. I use the app to build my own team & Adam has the most number of contestants i picked so far...go team Adam!
> HELLO to all other most lovely BAL friends!



Thanks Kendie  — and SO SO SO GOOD to see you again on this thread.  TOTALLY AWESOME to see you.  Even better than seeing Adam (so you know how seriously I mean it!!!).


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo Loop, in the shade and in the sun



I really like how it looks slightly different—but equally pretty—in different light.


----------



## Penina

Aww I adorare BAL may be a new fan but I also have a joint loving relationship with Bottega Venetta. This is July purchase and a couple weeks ago. Enjoy!

Burberry Scarf

Bottega Veneta


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Blue Nuit Evelyne PM and gold Gucci sandals.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Blue Nuit Evelyne PM and gold Gucci sandals.



Beautiful outfit DM!!   I love the Evelyne on you.


----------



## Iamminda

Penina said:


> Aww I adorare BAL may be a new fan but I also have a joint loving relationship with Bottega Venetta. This is July purchase and a couple weeks ago. Enjoy!
> 
> Burberry Scarf
> 
> Bottega Veneta



Pretty blue.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful outfit DM!!   I love the Evelyne on you.


Thank you, sweet IM.


----------



## Dextersmom

i switched to this TPM in Noir for dinner.


----------



## peacebabe

You know right? I always like your denim & tank casual look! 



Dextersmom said:


> Casual Sunday with my small Trendy CC and green ballerinas.


----------



## peacebabe

Very happy to see that you took a MOD in a toilet just like me !!! . Real "adventure" wasn't it?? 

And off cos, well matched from head to toe 



Iamminda said:


> Here is my “dressed up” Sunday, lol.  Oh, my second time using my camera bag.  My standard weekend uniform consists of hoodies, jeans, sneakers.  Today, I opted for a knit cardigan instead of a hoodie.  Hence, commemorating the occasion with a snap shot, lol.  Anyways, happy Sunday and have a great week ahead everyone .


----------



## peacebabe

I  this !!!! 



ksuromax said:


> BV cervo Loop, in the shade and in the sun


----------



## peacebabe

Hey hey hey !!!! Glad to see you "pop up" dearie !!! We are missing you & your generous compliments !!! 



Kendie26 said:


> I’ve missed so much & just scrolling thru quickly....my Bal gals are looking chic as ever
> @ksuromax gorgeous combo of this BV color with your most lovely hair@Dextersmom your Trendy is (as they say)EVERYTHING! You should be Karl’s model for this bag!@Iamminda Woot girlie! Love your mod w/ “my” camera reissue bag! #jealous!!! You look AWESOME girlfriend!Thought of you last night watching our boy Adam on the Voice. I use the app to build my own team & Adam has the most number of contestants i picked so far...go team Adam!
> HELLO to all other most lovely BAL friends!


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Very happy to see that you took a MOD in a toilet just like me !!! . Real "adventure" wasn't it??
> 
> And off cos, well matched from head to toe



Thanks peacebabe .  Lol, it ain’t easy to take a pic in the bathroom (had to wait for other people to leave, and just so happened, a janitorial person was cleaning it too, etc).


----------



## Dextersmom

peacebabe said:


> You know right? I always like your denim & tank casual look!


Thank you, sweet pb.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my red caviar medium CF.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my red caviar medium CF.



Amazing beauty — you and your CF.  Such a pretty dress too.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Amazing beauty — you and your CF.  Such a pretty dress too.


Thank you so much, my kind hearted IM.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my red caviar medium CF.


you look lovely!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> you look lovely!!


Thank you.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Finally I found my perfect black and white checkered scarf 
Falierio Sarti cashmere / silk


----------



## houseof999

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> This is cute, but are you sure it's not a giraffe? [emoji3]


Lol the first thing I thought of was Sophie the giraffe! [emoji38]


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Thanks Kendie  — and SO SO SO GOOD to see you again on this thread.  TOTALLY AWESOME to see you.  Even better than seeing Adam (so you know how seriously I mean it!!!).





peacebabe said:


> Hey hey hey !!!! Glad to see you "pop up" dearie !!! We are missing you & your generous compliments !!!


Humbled by your sweet words & welcome...love you both


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my red caviar medium CF.


Such a glam, pretty woman (as ALWAYS) I adore your red C’s and this divine dress


----------



## Kendie26

Giving “props” to my mini Gucci Marmont....this is the ONLY bag I’ve bought all dang year long (shocking fact for me)


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Giving “props” to my mini Gucci Marmont....this is the ONLY bag I’ve bought all dang year long (shocking fact for me)



Gorgeous!!!   You sure picked a real beauty for your only bag of the year!!


----------



## Iamminda

Pollie-Jean said:


> Finally I found my perfect black and white checkered scarf
> Falierio Sarti cashmere / silk



I love this scarf — it is very Pollie-Jean


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Iamminda said:


> I love this scarf — it is very Pollie-Jean


Then it's alright ! 
Thank you , dear !


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Giving “props” to my mini Gucci Marmont....this is the ONLY bag I’ve bought all dang year long (shocking fact for me)


It is such a gorgeous neutral and I am seriously impressed, my friend.  I should try that, one bag a year.....maybe next year?? 


Kendie26 said:


> Such a glam, pretty woman (as ALWAYS) I adore your red C’s and this divine dress


Thank you, sweet Kendie.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Giving “props” to my mini Gucci Marmont....this is the ONLY bag I’ve bought all dang year long (shocking fact for me)


(and jealousy causing one for me ) 
amazing choice!  


Dextersmom said:


> It is such a gorgeous neutral and I am seriously impressed, my friend.  I should try that, one bag a year.....maybe next year??
> 
> Thank you, sweet Kendie.


i gave up, i am hopeless  
off to post in the Sept/Oct IN thread...


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Finally I found my perfect black and white checkered scarf
> Falierio Sarti cashmere / silk


i second @Iamminda 
this is very 'YOU'
great choice, and i can't wait to see it paired with you b-n-w graffiti Bals!!


----------



## LostInBal

A vintage cutie


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Boite Chapeau Souple.


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> A vintage cutie



I adore this!!!  So cute.  Is this really vintage?   It looks current to me


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Boite Chapeau Souple.



What a beautiful look (love that purple)!!   I really love this bag — this is definitely the IT bag of LV this year and you are so lucky to own it.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

aalinne_72 said:


> A vintage cutie



So pretty, I'm guessing with all these additional coloured rings that can you chop & change colours to match your Bals  Love it!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful look (love that purple)!!   I really love this bag — this is definitely the IT bag of LV this year and you are so lucky to own it.


Thanks so much, IM.   I don't think I would have ventured into LV if it weren't for your influence, so thank you for that as well.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Boite Chapeau Souple.


Oh wow, super cute DM....is this new (I think) Sorry if i missed it/your reveal. I dig the shape & obviously it looks great on you like everything does!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous!!!   You sure picked a real beauty for your only bag of the year!!





Dextersmom said:


> It is such a gorgeous neutral and I am seriously impressed, my friend.  I should try that, one bag a year.....maybe next year??
> 
> Thank you, sweet Kendie.





ksuromax said:


> (and jealousy causing one for me )
> amazing choice!
> 
> i gave up, i am hopeless
> off to post in the Sept/Oct IN thread...


Thanks kindly “Bal triplets” I predict I will easily make it to the end of this year without buying another bag so that Gucci will likely hold a special place in my handbag history as i don’t recall any year for a super long time when I’ve only bought 1 new bag. Go figure! I think I’m really just happy w/ what I have & i still need to pare down some more. & you are NOT hopeless ksuro!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Oh wow, super cute DM....is this new (I think) Sorry if i missed it/your reveal. I dig the shape & obviously it looks great on you like everything does!


Thank you, my sweet friend.  Yes this baby is new.  Our lovely IM has recently opened my eyes to the practical/functional world of LV and I could not resist the call of the limited runway piece.


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> A vintage cutie


oh, how lovely!!!


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> Cool Gucci vtg bag!
> 
> Pochó wanted to join the pic
> 
> View attachment 4226848



Looks good


----------



## Dextersmom

Happy Friday everyone!! Today I wearing my CC weekend sneakers with my Big Bang flap.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday everyone!! Today I wearing my CC weekend sneakers with my Big Bang flap.



So casually chic DM .  And I adore this bag.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> So casually chic DM .  And I adore this bag.


Thank you so much, IM.


----------



## peacebabe

Nice & cool !  So this is to match your shoe, bag or shirt??  



Pollie-Jean said:


> Finally I found my perfect black and white checkered scarf
> Falierio Sarti cashmere / silk


----------



## peacebabe

Good for you !!! Meaning you bought something which can satisfy you all year round !! 



Kendie26 said:


> Giving “props” to my mini Gucci Marmont....this is the ONLY bag I’ve bought all dang year long (shocking fact for me)


----------



## peacebabe

What a beauty one !!! And so versatile as you can change the face !!! 



aalinne_72 said:


> A vintage cutie


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> Nice & cool !  So this is to match your shoe, bag or shirt??


Thanks , dear
I think the scarf will match many outfits (for example, I have two burgundy  coats ) and
 almost all of my bags 
but definitely not my new coat


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Here are the coats that match the scarf perfectly , imo


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Pollie-Jean said:


> Here are the coats that match the scarf perfectly , imo


You have these coats?! Gorgeous all of them!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You have these coats?! Gorgeous all of them!


Yes 
and now I've got some winter boots too 
the good, old timberlands , now only winter is missing 
... but with the drastic climate warming it is not clear how often they will be used


----------



## LostInBal

Better pics of this cutie
Vtg 80’s Gucci tote bag. I really luv how it hangs  and the whole bohemian look..


----------



## jeanstohandbags

aalinne_72 said:


> Better pics of this cutie
> Vtg 80’s Gucci tote bag. I really luv how it hangs  and the whole bohemian look..



 Just gorgeous.....love the way she falls into a beautiful puddle of leather on your desk!


----------



## LostInBal

jeanstohandbags said:


> Just gorgeous.....love the way she falls into a beautiful puddle of leather on your desk!


Thank you!
Only the handles, logo patch and serial tag are leather. The rest is kinda silky canvas!


----------



## alla.miss

My off-duty uniform is complete with these bad boys arriving 

PJ was wondering if they have any support. Well they are cushioned in the heel area and more comfy than conventional converse, bit not that much as new balance or nike for example. 

Anyhow these look sick with medium and light wash jeans [emoji173]️ (as the white ones would with black and grey jeans)


----------



## ksuromax

alla.miss said:


> My off-duty uniform is complete with these bad boys arriving
> 
> PJ was wondering if they have any support. Well they are cushioned in the heel area and more comfy than conventional converse, bit not that much as new balance or nike for example.
> 
> Anyhow these look sick with medium and light wash jeans [emoji173]️ (as the white ones would with black and grey jeans)
> 
> View attachment 4228620
> 
> 
> View attachment 4228621


 cool!!


----------



## Dextersmom

This morning I went to a fun shopping event at Nordstrom and I used my Trendy CC and wore my camellia slides.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> This morning I went to a fun shopping event at Nordstrom and I used my Trendy CC and wore my camellia slides.



So pretty and feminine DM .   Your hair looks longer and lighter — I like it.


----------



## Dextersmom

Thank you, my sweet IM. 
Edit: forgot to hit reply @Iamminda


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dextersmom said:


> This morning I went to a fun shopping event at Nordstrom and I used my Trendy CC and wore my camellia slides.


Love this look, DM!


----------



## Dextersmom

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Love this look, DM!


Thank you so much.


----------



## peacebabe

This coat is so cool !!! 



Pollie-Jean said:


> Thanks , dear
> I think the scarf will match many outfits (for example, I have two burgundy  coats ) and
> almost all of my bags
> but definitely not my new coat


----------



## peacebabe

Very nice !! . Is it leather or coated canvas ??



aalinne_72 said:


> Better pics of this cutie
> Vtg 80’s Gucci tote bag. I really luv how it hangs  and the whole bohemian look..


----------



## peacebabe

Opps ..... just saw this after i asked you the question 



aalinne_72 said:


> Thank you!
> Only the handles, logo patch and serial tag are leather. The rest is kinda silky canvas!


----------



## peacebabe

Nice & cute one ! 



alla.miss said:


> My off-duty uniform is complete with these bad boys arriving
> 
> PJ was wondering if they have any support. Well they are cushioned in the heel area and more comfy than conventional converse, bit not that much as new balance or nike for example.
> 
> Anyhow these look sick with medium and light wash jeans [emoji173]️ (as the white ones would with black and grey jeans)
> 
> View attachment 4228620
> 
> 
> View attachment 4228621


----------



## LostInBal

Added the 7th one to my collection. I know it’s old-fashioned and bla bla bla..  but always adored the design on this bag!


----------



## LostInBal

peacebabe said:


> Opps ..... just saw this after i asked you the question



A new vtg Gucci cutie it’s on it’s way and she’s exactly the model I’ve been looking for for so long, the accordion one with three compartments from the 70’s!! Will post my own pics when she arrives ..


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I'm wearing my new Harris Wharf London coat for the first time and added a new Off White key chain to the bag.


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> A new vtg Gucci cutie it’s on it’s way and she’s exactly the model I’ve been looking for for so long, the accordion one with three compartments from the 70’s!! Will post my own pics when she arrives ..


you're on the roll!!  
love the canvas and red trip one, very good and absolutely not old-fashioned! 
Congrats, my dear! and enjoy!


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm wearing my new Harris Wharf London coat for the first time and added a new Off White key chain to the bag.


oh, gosh... this colour!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm wearing my new Harris Wharf London coat for the first time and added a new Off White key chain to the bag.


A gorgeous classic coat with a bag with a twist. Perfect!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Boîte Chapeau Souple and my new little coin purse I picked up today.


----------



## Antigone

aalinne_72 said:


> A new vtg Gucci cutie it’s on it’s way and she’s exactly the model I’ve been looking for for so long, the accordion one with three compartments from the 70’s!! Will post my own pics when she arrives ..



Awesome! I want a vintage Gucci crossbody.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Boîte Chapeau Souple and my new little coin purse I picked up today.



I love this bag on you SO MUCH .  And what?  How did you find a RCP?  Lol.  You have the best luck in the good LV stuff.  I love this little cutie (for a few years now, lol) but can’t justify the purchase because I have no use for it (yes, I bought the m eclipse round pouch but have no good use for it either, lol),


----------



## Dextersmom

Hi IM and thank you.  I love this bag too.  The truth is I walked in today and expressed my interest in the round coin purse.  The kind SA said she thought they just received one that morning.  She disappeared in the back for some time and when she came out she handed it to me, saying it was the only one.  It is so cute.....not super practical but you know what?  I don't care.  
PS, Forgot to hit reply again @Iamminda I must be delirious.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Hi IM and thank you.  I love this bag too.  The truth is I walked in today and expressed my interest in the round coin purse.  The kind SA said she thought they just received one that morning.  She disappeared in the back for some time and when she came out she handed it to me, saying it was the only one.  It is so cute.....not super practical but you know what?  I don't care.
> PS, Forgot to hit reply again @Iamminda I must be delirious.



Lucky Lady  — enjoy!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Hi IM and thank you.  I love this bag too.  The truth is I walked in today and expressed my interest in the round coin purse.  The kind SA said she thought they just received one that morning.  She disappeared in the back for some time and when she came out she handed it to me, saying it was the only one.  It is so cute.....not super practical but you know what?  I don't care.
> PS, Forgot to hit reply again @Iamminda I must be delirious.


i don't like canvas but i just love good stories like this! isn't it just 'meant to be' feel when it happens this way? you just thought of it and the universe has got one for you! Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> i don't like canvas but i just love good stories like this! isn't it just 'meant to be' feel when it happens this way? you just thought of it and the universe has got one for you! Congrats and enjoy!!


Thanks, k.


----------



## peacebabe

Wow my friend !!! 7th YSL Downtown ??  . You are hiding lots of gems which we don't know! It will be very nice to see a Downtown family photos !!! I like the design too. Only seen a small or mini one IRL which my friend has 




aalinne_72 said:


> A new vtg Gucci cutie it’s on it’s way and she’s exactly the model I’ve been looking for for so long, the accordion one with three compartments from the 70’s!! Will post my own pics when she arrives ..


----------



## peacebabe

Smart & cool looking ! 

But i don't see "you" ....... And you are not in the lift !   



Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm wearing my new Harris Wharf London coat for the first time and added a new Off White key chain to the bag.


----------



## peacebabe

Very cute indeed !!! 



Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Boîte Chapeau Souple and my new little coin purse I picked up today.


----------



## Dextersmom

peacebabe said:


> Very cute indeed !!!


Thank you.


----------



## peacebabe

Nothing big. Just a cute little coin key charm


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Nothing big. Just a cute little coin key charm



Can you please repost, pretty peacebabe?  I can’t see your new cutie.  Thanks


----------



## peacebabe

That's strange .... I can see clearly ~ ~ Here you go again








Iamminda said:


> Can you please repost, pretty peacebabe?  I can’t see your new cutie.  Thanks


----------



## whateve

peacebabe said:


> That's strange .... I can see clearly ~ ~ Here you go again


I can't see it either.


----------



## peacebabe

Why ????? I can see both   



whateve said:


> I can't see it either.


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Why ????? I can see both



I can see all of your posts...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Can't see it either, peacebabe!


----------



## peacebabe

May be that site issue 



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Can't see it either, peacebabe!





Iamminda said:


> Can you please repost, pretty peacebabe?  I can’t see your new cutie.  Thanks





whateve said:


> I can't see it either.





muchstuff said:


> I can see all of your posts...


----------



## muchstuff

I’ll try to post it for you Peace!


----------



## muchstuff

Can anyone see it now?


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks ! I can see it ! 



muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4231511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll try to post it for you Peace!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Thanks ! I can see it !


Yes but you and I could see it before .


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4231511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll try to post it for you Peace!


Wtf?!? Adore this cutie!!
Cute as hell! Congratulations dear “C” @peacebabe !!


----------



## LostInBal

Antigone said:


> Awesome! I want a vintage Gucci crossbody.


Thank you dear!
I got mine in Etsy!. At a decent price of course because people are selling these vtg ones at exorbitant prices?!. I was looking for this exact 70’s model (accordion) for so long and fortunately, it comes with the inside linen professionally restored so no peeling as usual on these vtg ones. That’s the reason for me to get it, I had a Gucci vtg Boston bag in the past which never used because of this, inside linen was constantly peeling and all the stuff inside was always covered with those horrendous things   Earlier Gucci’s monogram bags came without serial number, only with “Gucci Italy” stamped in gold. Posted mine at Gucci’s sub forum for being identified but my post was directly deleted because I didn’t have picture with brand logo stamped. I begged for her (a moderator very kind btw..) to at least tell an approximate year but suddenly, my post was deleted as I mentioned. Contacted with seller lately and confirmed it’s a 70’s model. Will post photos when she arrives, hopefully tomorrow or Friday!


----------



## LostInBal

aalinne_72 said:


> A vintage cutie


This cutie is arriving today! Can’t wait to see!.  I’m wanting to collect all the possible interchangeable bezels now, in fact, I already ordered a couple of extra ones from eBay!


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you buddy !!! Glad you can see this little one 



aalinne_72 said:


> Wtf?!? Adore this cutie!!
> Cute as hell! Congratulations dear “C” @peacebabe !!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4231511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll try to post it for you Peace!


Super cutie, peacebabe! Love slg!


----------



## LostInBal

It couldn't be more cute!!. I need all the interchangeable bezels now!!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Can anyone see it now?



Thanks for posting muchstuff.  @peacebabe — what a cutie.  I love it,


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> It couldn't be more cute!!. I need all the interchangeable bezels now!!



I love this — super cute.  Think I am slightly obsessed with it, lol.


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4231511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll try to post it for you Peace!


That is seriously adorable @peacebabe.


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Nothing big. Just a cute little coin key charm





peacebabe said:


> Why ????? I can see both


i can see both pics, and i love it big time!!  awesome and uber cute!!! 


muchstuff said:


> Yes but you and I could see it before .


 +1


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4231511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll try to post it for you Peace!


Thanks! I can see it and it is awfully cute!


----------



## LostInBal

And here it goes!
My lovely 70´s Gucci shoulder/crossbody handbag has just arrived!
It´s perfect vtg condition for her age, and comes with interior linen restored. Can be worn with the original strap or the chain strap I got separately


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> And here it goes!
> My lovely 70´s Gucci shoulder/crossbody handbag has just arrived!
> It´s perfect vtg condition for her age, and comes with interior linen restored. Can be worn with the original strap or the chain strap I got separately



I love this.  I used to have a similar blue logo one with an outside zipped pocket — I really like the look of these blue Gucci logo bags.


----------



## LostInBal

Iamminda said:


> I love this.  I used to have a similar blue logo one with an outside zipped pocket — I really like the look of these blue Gucci logo bags.


Thank you dear  I will definitely use this cutie a lot this winter and maybe get another one in the hip style for summer


----------



## viewwing

Just in time for fall!


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> And here it goes!
> My lovely 70´s Gucci shoulder/crossbody handbag has just arrived!
> It´s perfect vtg condition for her age, and comes with interior linen restored. Can be worn with the original strap or the chain strap I got separately


gosh... it's older than me, but look at her shape!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Happy Friday! Today I am debuting my new red Gucci Princetown mules (purchased last Sunday at Nordstrom's 10x event) paired with my lambskin CF.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday! Today I am debuting my new red Gucci Princetown mules (purchased last Sunday at Nordstrom's 10x event) paired with my lambskin CF.



Happy Friday beautiful DM.  Love your new red mules (and your other red shoes/sandals .  I hope to find a pair of red shoes someday.)


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Happy Friday beautiful DM.  Love your new red mules (and your other red shoes/sandals .  I hope to find a pair of red shoes someday.)


Thank you, my friend.


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Happy Friday beautiful DM.  Love your new red mules (and your other red shoes/sandals .  I hope to find a pair of red shoes someday.)


OMG, I just realized I've never had red shoes! Now I feel like I've been missing out.


----------



## LostInBal

viewwing said:


> View attachment 4232782
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in time for fall!


And luv the precious and cutie doggie as well..


----------



## LostInBal

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday! Today I am debuting my new red Gucci Princetown mules (purchased last Sunday at Nordstrom's 10x event) paired with my lambskin CF.


Luv the Gucci slippers!


----------



## Dextersmom

aalinne_72 said:


> Luv the Gucci slippers!


Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out for the day with my silver mini and silver/white sneakers.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for the day with my silver mini and silver/white sneakers.


very cute look today!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for the day with my silver mini and silver/white sneakers.



Looking so pretty DM .  Love those sneakers paired with your mini.  And love those pants a lot (don’t remember seeing them before but my memory is not the best ).  Have fun today.


----------



## muchstuff

At least I'm fairly consistent with my cheating, a couple of BVs...


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Looking so pretty DM .  Love those sneakers paired with your mini.  And love those pants a lot (don’t remember seeing them before but my memory is not the best ).  Have fun today.


Thank you, sweet IM. The pants are new.  I got them, as well as two other pairs of the same brand at the Nordstrom event I was at last Sunday.  They are a collaboration between Halogen and Atlantic-Pacific and the collection really called to me.  I also bought a skirt from the same brand that I may save for Thanksgiving. 


ksuromax said:


> very cute look today!


Thank you, k.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> At least I'm fairly consistent with my cheating, a couple of BVs...
> View attachment 4235054
> View attachment 4235055



These are really beautiful .  I like how the special details make them a little more unique (but still with the BV vibe). Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Dextersmom

Switched to my lambskin mini with shiny rhw and Cole Haan Mary Janes for dinner out.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Switched to my lambskin mini with shiny rhw and my Cole Haan Mary Janes for dinner out.



Lovely DM ,  I scrolled back to see if you had the same tank earlier — and you did!!!  I love how the whole look got changed just by swapping your accessories —brilliant.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Lovely DM ,  I scrolled back to see if you had the same tank earlier — and you did!!!  I love how the whole look got changed just by swapping your accessories —brilliant.


Thank you, my love.  I try to keep things simple (due to laziness) and let the bags and shoes do the work.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> These are really beautiful .  I like how the special details make them a little more unique (but still with the BV vibe). Congrats and enjoy.


Thanks!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for the day with my silver mini and silver/white sneakers.


Always a fashionista in the very best sense!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Always a fashionista in the very best sense!


Thank you, darling Kendie.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Dextersmom said:


> Switched to my lambskin mini with shiny rhw and Cole Haan Mary Janes for dinner out.


Love the pattern of your trousers ! Completely  combined according to my taste


----------



## Dextersmom

Pollie-Jean said:


> Love the pattern of your trousers ! Completely  combined according to my taste


Thank you, PJ.


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you ladies 



Iamminda said:


> Thanks for posting muchstuff.  @peacebabe — what a cutie.  I love it,





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Super cutie, peacebabe! Love slg!


----------



## peacebabe

I just counted, one bird kills 14 stones !!! What a great buy !!!   



aalinne_72 said:


> It couldn't be more cute!!. I need all the interchangeable bezels now!!


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you ladies 

Finally this "tiny one" appears 



whateve said:


> Thanks! I can see it and it is awfully cute!





Dextersmom said:


> That is seriously adorable @peacebabe.


----------



## peacebabe

Nice score !!! You are a real oldies collector ! 



aalinne_72 said:


> And here it goes!
> My lovely 70´s Gucci shoulder/crossbody handbag has just arrived!
> It´s perfect vtg condition for her age, and comes with interior linen restored. Can be worn with the original strap or the chain strap I got separately


----------



## peacebabe

Big   buddy !!! They are awesome "cheats" !!! 




muchstuff said:


> At least I'm fairly consistent with my cheating, a couple of BVs...
> View attachment 4235054
> View attachment 4235055


----------



## Antigone

So this just came in the mail.

It’s so heavy and looks so madame.  Definitely unchartered territory for me.


----------



## peacebabe

This is very YOU !!! Black with silver hardware !  



Antigone said:


> So this just came in the mail.
> 
> It’s so heavy and looks so madame.  Definitely unchartered territory for me.


----------



## Antigone

peacebabe said:


> This is very YOU !!! Black with silver hardware !



Yeah just need to roughen it up a bit. Hopefully it will go with my hoodies, band shirts and boyfriend jeans/shorts. 

Very heavy though. And very strong leather smell!


----------



## Iamminda

Antigone said:


> So this just came in the mail.
> 
> It’s so heavy and looks so madame.  Definitely unchartered territory for me.



I love this gorgeous LouLou — tried it on last year and was so close to buying it.  Is this the Medium size?  Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Antigone

Iamminda said:


> I love this gorgeous LouLou — tried it on last year and was so close to buying it.  Is this the Medium size?  Congrats and enjoy.



Yes, it's the medium size. It's so puffy and cute! However, it seems to be for my fantasy life. lol. We'll see if it works.


----------



## Iamminda

Antigone said:


> Yes, it's the medium size. It's so puffy and cute! However, it seems to be for my fantasy life. lol. We'll see if it works.



I really love the chevron like aesthetics—I hope it works for you.  I would wear it on the shoulder myself. Can’t remember if you can wear it crossbody?  I want to say No?  Does that work for you to wear on your Shoulder instead of as a crossbody?  It is really lovely.


----------



## Antigone

Iamminda said:


> I really love the chevron like aesthetics—I hope it works for you.  I would wear it on the shoulder myself. Can’t remember if you can wear it crossbody?  I want to say No?  Does that work for you to wear on your Shoulder instead of as a crossbody?  It is really lovely.



The strap is too short for crossbody wear, I think. I can still wear it crossbody though but it sits high. I like wearing it more on the shoulder, as one-long-strap, instead of the doubled shorter strap (I don't know if I am describing it correctly but I hope you get what I mean).

It's very lovely.


----------



## Iamminda

Antigone said:


> The strap is too short for crossbody wear, I think. I can still wear it crossbody though but it sits high. I like wearing it more on the shoulder, as one-long-strap, instead of the doubled shorter strap (I don't know if I am describing it correctly lol but I hope you get what I mean).
> 
> It's very lovely.



Yep, I know what you mean, lol.  That should work then.  For me, I like it on the shoulder with the straps doubled.  Enjoy.


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> Thank you ladies
> 
> Finally this "tiny one" appears


So i was a little confused over the posts/pics but i think YOU dearest got that most adorable tiny BV coin purse-? She’s like a similar version to the Bal mini click right? SO precious, like you! Enjoy!


----------



## Kendie26

Antigone said:


> So this just came in the mail.
> 
> It’s so heavy and looks so madame.  Definitely unchartered territory for me.


Super chic & stylin’ dear Antigone!! Hope to see a mod of it sometime as I always admire the YSL chevron pieces! Happy Congrats & I do hope you love it!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Antigone said:


> Yeah just need to roughen it up a bit. *Hopefully it will go with my hoodies, band shirts and boyfriend jeans/shorts*.


I'm pretty sure I would like that a lot ! Mod pics pleeease


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Antigone said:


> So this just came in the mail.
> 
> It’s so heavy and looks so madame.  Definitely unchartered territory for me.


Gorgeous! YSL, black chevre- what's not  to love!  The YSL logo is one of the few I really like because, well, Yves.Saint.Laurent 

I hope the two of you'll get on beautifully!


----------



## Dextersmom

Antigone said:


> So this just came in the mail.
> 
> It’s so heavy and looks so madame.  Definitely unchartered territory for me.


Congrats!! The leather looks yummy!


----------



## Antigone

Dextersmom said:


> Congrats!! The leather looks yummy!



It does! It smells like the calf is still around somewhere. 



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> The YSL logo is one of the few I really like because, well, Yves.Saint.Laurent



Yeah, me too. My first love is, of course, Balenciaga. But I also wanted a Saint Laurent then I discovered Givenchy. Antigone trifecta. 



Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm pretty sure I would like that a lot ! Mod pics pleeease



Will try to take pics. But they will be nowhere as cool as your elevator pics (which I have been stalking for the longest time).  Btw, I may or may not have repurchased the small Pandora in goatskin.  So much for minimalism. 



Kendie26 said:


> Super chic & stylin’ dear Antigone!!



Thank you!!! I hope it will work for my actual lifestyle, and not just for my fantasy lifestyle where I am Chris Hemsworth's wife, and I'm using the big puffy bag to shield my face when hounded by paparazzis wanting a piece of Thor.


----------



## Dextersmom

Waiting in line at my local juice bar with my black Evelyne TPM with ghw.


----------



## Antigone

Dextersmom said:


> Switched to my lambskin mini with shiny rhw and Cole Haan Mary Janes for dinner out.



I usually don't like most Chanel (the Chanel Boy is another story - someday it will be mine) unless I see them on you. You're the perfect model.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Waiting in line at my local juice bar with my black Evelyne TPM with ghw.



Lovely selfie!   Hope your drink was good


----------



## Antigone

Dextersmom said:


> Waiting in line at my local juice bar with my black Evelyne TPM with ghw.



Raiding your bag closet will be the ultimate girls' night!


----------



## Dextersmom

Antigone said:


> Raiding your bag closet will be the ultimate girls' night!


You are very sweet, Antigone.  Thank you for the lovely compliment. 


Antigone said:


> I usually don't like most Chanel (the Chanel Boy is another story - someday it will be mine) unless I see them on you. You're the perfect model.


You are beyond kind, Antigone and I thank you. 



Iamminda said:


> Lovely selfie!   Hope your drink was good


Thank you, sweetie. It was great and just what I was craving.


----------



## Kendie26

Antigone said:


> It does! It smells like the calf is still around somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, me too. My first love is, of course, Balenciaga. But I also wanted a Saint Laurent then I discovered Givenchy. Antigone trifecta.
> 
> 
> 
> Will try to take pics. But they will be nowhere as cool as your elevator pics (which I have been stalking for the longest time).  Btw, I may or may not have repurchased the small Pandora in goatskin.  So much for minimalism.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!! I hope it will work for my actual lifestyle, and not just for my fantasy lifestyle where I am Chris Hemsworth's wife, and I'm using the big puffy bag to shield my face when hounded by paparazzis wanting a piece of Thor.


OMG I’m DYING LOL  you are hysterical! Love it!


----------



## peacebabe

Oh yes !!! The Mini Click, why didn't i think of that ! 

I have no choice but to buy such a "tiny" one. As @muchstuff  said, i left with that much money now 



Kendie26 said:


> So i was a little confused over the posts/pics but i think YOU dearest got that most adorable tiny BV coin purse-? She’s like a similar version to the Bal mini click right? SO precious, like you! Enjoy!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Antigone said:


> So this just came in the mail.
> 
> It’s so heavy and looks so madame.  Definitely unchartered territory for me.



This is beautiful!


----------



## Dextersmom

Yesterday and today; blue nuit Evelyne PM with ghw and square lambskin firecracker red mini with light gold hw.


----------



## Antigone

So I had one (exactly this and pristine) and sold when I was deep into "minimalism". 

Missed it terribly, and well, here we are.

Still deciding whether to keep it or not. Meanwhile, here it is - the Givenchy Small Pandora in goatskin.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday and today; blue nuit Evelyne PM with ghw and square lambskin firecracker red mini with light gold hw.



Love both looks (I am especially crazy about your hair and dress in the first pic ).  Hope you are having a good Halloween.


----------



## Iamminda

Antigone said:


> So I had one (exactly this and pristine) and sold when I was deep into "minimalism".
> 
> Missed it terribly, and well, here we are.
> 
> Still deciding whether to keep it or not. Meanwhile, here it is - the Givenchy Small Pandora in goatskin.


Very nice!!  If you bought the exact same one a second time, you must like it enough, right?   (I did it once and returned both times, lol.].  Do you remember why you sold it in the first place (I know you were minimizing — did you keep others  while you chose to sell this one)?  Good luck deciding.


----------



## Antigone

Iamminda said:


> Do you remember why you sold it in the first place (I know you were minimizing — did you keep others  while you chose to sell this one)?  Good luck deciding.



I sold it because I already have the medium size, and I have the Bal town which serves the same purpose, plus it was pristine so I thought sell now when i can get good money from it. lol Then I ended up repurchasing, losing money. 

I kept my black with silver hardware Bals, my Rouge VIF, the medium Pandora (because I use it most of the time), some Rebecca Minkoff, two Marc Jacobs, then added the YSL LouLou and a preloved Speedy B25 in DE (which I realised is soooo not me so I am selling it).


----------



## Iamminda

Antigone said:


> I sold it because I already have the medium size, and I have the Bal town which serves the same purpose, plus it was pristine so I thought sell now when i can get good money from it. lol Then I ended up repurchasing, losing money.
> 
> I kept my black with silver hardware Bals, my Rouge VIF, the medium Pandora (because I use it most of the time), some Rebecca Minkoff, two Marc Jacobs, then added the YSL LouLou and a preloved Speedy B25 in DE (which I realised is soooo not me so I am selling it).



Maybe this time, this bag is meant to be.  Bummer about your Speedy B25 (I saw your thread and all the effort you put into it and thinking about it).  But better you found out sooner rather than later.


----------



## Antigone

Iamminda said:


> Maybe this time, this bag is meant to be.  Bummer about your Speedy B25 (I saw your thread and all the effort you put into it and thinking about it).  But better you found out sooner rather than later.



I mean it's ok, but I'm not really attracted to it, if that makes sense. While Balenciaga and Givenchy Pandora actually fill my heart with joy, even just looking at them.  But if it doesn't get sold, maybe that's meant to be too.

Still have seven days to think if I'm going to keep the small Pandora.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Love both looks (I am especially crazy about your hair and dress in the first pic ).  Hope you are having a good Halloween.


Thanks, IM.We don't get trick or treaters in our neighborhood, so we are chilling out peacefully.  Our area is quite hilly, so parents bring the children somewhere else, often down to the village, where all of the local businesses give out candy.  Hope you are having a nice Halloween.


----------



## peacebabe

Well dressed!! Sweet & lovely as usual 



Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday and today; blue nuit Evelyne PM with ghw and square lambskin firecracker red mini with light gold hw.


----------



## peacebabe

Congrats to your Pandora !!!  



Antigone said:


> So I had one (exactly this and pristine) and sold when I was deep into "minimalism".
> 
> Missed it terribly, and well, here we are.
> 
> Still deciding whether to keep it or not. Meanwhile, here it is - the Givenchy Small Pandora in goatskin.


----------



## Antigone

peacebabe said:


> Congrats to your Pandora !!!



I'll thank you next week (if I decide to keep it!)


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday and today; blue nuit Evelyne PM with ghw and square lambskin firecracker red mini with light gold hw.


2 awesome looks, as always dearest beauty! Wondering if you went in to see you-know-who (cruise mini)


----------



## Kendie26

I consider this my most special bag in my entire collection so I wanted to share her


----------



## LostInBal

Too crazy. My Gucci watch interchangeable bezel collect. is growing (26 for now) and waiting for more!
Stay tuned, waiting for another Gucci vtg goddess arriving very soon!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> I consider this my most special bag in my entire collection so I wanted to share her



Love seeing this beautiful girl!!!!   And stunning bag too


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> Too crazy. My Gucci watch interchangeable bezel collect. is growing (26 for now) and waiting for more!
> Stay tuned, waiting for another Gucci vtg goddess arriving very soon!



So fun — you can wear a different one every day.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> 2 awesome looks, as always dearest beauty! Wondering if you went in to see you-know-who (cruise mini)


Thank you, kind Kendie. I did and though pretty, it was too similar to mine. 


peacebabe said:


> Well dressed!! Sweet & lovely as usual


Thank you, sweet pb.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> I consider this my most special bag in my entire collection so I wanted to share her


Such an amazing Reissue.  Your scarf is also very lovely.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> I consider this my most special bag in my entire collection so I wanted to share her


i really like this bag, probably it's my fave of all your non-bal bags!  
such a quiet yet regal beauty!


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday and today; blue nuit Evelyne PM with ghw and square lambskin firecracker red mini with light gold hw.


your hair looks great! and what a pretty dress!!


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> your hair looks great! and what a pretty dress!!


Thank you so much.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my red lambskin Boy WOC and Neverfull; a match made in heaven.


----------



## alla.miss

Antigone said:


> So I had one (exactly this and pristine) and sold when I was deep into "minimalism".
> 
> Missed it terribly, and well, here we are.
> 
> Still deciding whether to keep it or not. Meanwhile, here it is - the Givenchy Small Pandora in goatskin.



Why decisions? The size? Do you prefer the medium?
I still have my medium, but dream every night about another one (or small) in red or burgundy


----------



## Antigone

alla.miss said:


> Why decisions? The size? Do you prefer the medium?
> I still have my medium, but dream every night about another one (or small) in red or burgundy



Too many bags! I don’t know which one I prefer actually since I never used the first one I sold. I guess this small has the same function as my Bal Town. But then the medium (I have a medium) holds similar to my Velo and MJ.

I’m trying to be a minimalist.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my red lambskin Boy WOC and Neverfull; a match made in heaven.



I love this heavenly gorgeous look.  And you are wearing that pretty bracelet I love (one of many of yours that I love),


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I love this heavenly gorgeous look.  And you are wearing that pretty bracelet I love (one of many of yours that I love),


Thank you, my sweet friend.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Such an amazing Reissue.  Your scarf is also very lovely.





ksuromax said:


> i really like this bag, probably it's my fave of all your non-bal bags!
> such a quiet yet regal beauty!





Iamminda said:


> Love seeing this beautiful girl!!!!   And stunning bag too


Sweet Thanks to my darling Bal triplets!  And that is quite high praise coming from ksuro (the “non C” lover amongst us)


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Sweet Thanks to my darling Bal triplets!  And that is quite high praise coming from ksuro (the “non C” lover amongst us)


coz it's the least C looking bag of yours


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> coz it's the least C looking bag of yours


Funny cause i thought you liked/preferred my C drawstring bag the most as that one is least looking C!! But I understand your point....that’s why I was drawn to reissues at first, because it’s not the CC logo.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my rose beige Disco.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my rose beige Disco.



Funny, I was thinking about your pretty Discos recently after I saw your red one on the other thread. Still love this bag on you.  Happy Friday DM


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Funny, I was thinking about your pretty Discos recently after I saw your red one on the other thread. Still love this bag on you.  Happy Friday DM


Thank you, IM.  This used to be my go to traveling bag and I have fond memories using this beauty.


----------



## muchstuff

UGG high top kicks to match my Bazar...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> UGG high top kicks to match my Bazar...
> View attachment 4241146



I totally love these shoes — the zipper is so cool.  Also great that they match your Bazar.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> I totally love these shoes — the zipper is so cool.  Also great that they match your Bazar.


They sent me the wrong size...had to reorder . But they're very cool.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> UGG high top kicks to match my Bazar...
> View attachment 4241146


my kinda match!!  
LOVE these!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> my kinda match!!
> LOVE these!


Somehow I knew you would .


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> They sent me the wrong size...had to reorder . But they're very cool.


has the right pair already arrive, or you pictured the wrong one? 
Mod shots, please!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> has the right pair already arrive, or you pictured the wrong one?
> Mod shots, please!!


No, these are the wrong ones. I can get into them but I really needed the next size up. Called to talk to their customer service, they 're expediting the correct size with an additional 20% off, and are sending me a return postage sticker as well, even though I told them I left all of the wrappings and paperwork in Blaine and only have the shoes. That's my idea of customer service. (Not sending the too small ones back, have offered them to DH as she has smaller feet).


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> No, these are the wrong ones. I can get into them but I really needed the next size up. Called to talk to their customer service, they 're expediting the correct size with an additional 20% off, and are sending me a return postage sticker as well, even though I told them I left all of the wrappings and paperwork in Blaine and only have the shoes. That's my idea of customer service. (Not sending the too small ones back, have offered them to DH as she has smaller feet).


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> No, these are the wrong ones. I can get into them but I really needed the next size up. Called to talk to their customer service, they 're expediting the correct size with an additional 20% off, and are sending me a return postage sticker as well, even though I told them I left all of the wrappings and paperwork in Blaine and only have the shoes. That's my idea of customer service. (Not sending the too small ones back, have offered them to DH as she has smaller feet).


Did you order from Ugg? I've always gotten good service from them. Very quick shipping. I love these shoes but I can't wear high tops. My ankles need to be able to bend. I don't know why I don't have that problem in boots.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Did you order from Ugg? I've always gotten good service from them. Very quick shipping. I love these shoes but I can't wear high tops. My ankles need to be able to bend. I don't know why I don't have that problem in boots.


Yup, I ordered from UGG. They had these in a regular sneaker as well, sale section. Also in rose gold.


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry Lily and new H shawl


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Lily and new H shawl


What a gorgeous bag and lovely shawl.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> What a gorgeous bag and lovely shawl.


thank you, my Dear!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Lily and new H shawl



Love your new shawl and your classic Mulberry!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my NeoNoe.


----------



## Antigone

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my NeoNoe.



You and your bag are pretty. ❤️


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my NeoNoe.



Looking so pretty DM.  Lovely bag and shoes.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Looking so pretty DM.  Lovely bag and shoes.





Antigone said:


> You and your bag are pretty. ❤️


Thank you both so much!!


----------



## peacebabe

Wow wow wow !!! Is a "double C" right???   

What a lovely neutral color !!! Just like your mini A4 



Kendie26 said:


> I consider this my most special bag in my entire collection so I wanted to share her


----------



## peacebabe

From bags to watches ??? Or it's Bags & Watches ?? 



aalinne_72 said:


> Too crazy. My Gucci watch interchangeable bezel collect. is growing (26 for now) and waiting for more!
> Stay tuned, waiting for another Gucci vtg goddess arriving very soon!


----------



## peacebabe

I totally  this !!! 



muchstuff said:


> UGG high top kicks to match my Bazar...
> View attachment 4241146


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Lily and new H shawl



Beautiful Mulberry!  But that scarf is to-die-for!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> UGG high top kicks to match my Bazar...
> View attachment 4241146



These are so freakin' cool!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my NeoNoe.



Beautiful LV!!  Though what really catches my eye are the matching blue pendant & shoes!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Beautiful Mulberry!  But that scarf is to-die-for!


thank you!


----------



## LostInBal

peacebabe said:


> From bags to watches ??? Or it's Bags & Watches ??


Both things!


----------



## LostInBal

peacebabe said:


> From bags to watches ??? Or it's Bags & Watches ??


Well you know, when you finally have your Bal collection almost completed it’s good getting into other worlds like Takara Blythe dolls!
These are my first and only couple, miss Leslie and miss Lala (red haired one). And can assure this is a very expensive hobby too!


----------



## ksuromax

HG of all Hermes silk fans and collectors, Tohu Bohu carre


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> HG of all Hermes silk fans and collectors, Tohu Bohu carre


Like this one!!


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> These are so freakin' cool!


Thanks!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> UGG high top kicks to match my Bazar...
> View attachment 4241146


Whoa! This is some very serious “raz ma-taz”


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Lily and new H shawl


Such gorgeous colors in your new shawl...love it beauty & your Lily too!


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> Wow wow wow !!! Is a "double C" right???
> 
> What a lovely neutral color !!! Just like your mini A4


Thanks sweetie peace! Yes a “double c” (it’s a Reissue style that uses the original chanel turnlock closure) & yes the color is somewhat similar to my mini papier


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> Well you know, when you finally have your Bal collection almost completed it’s good getting into other worlds like Takara Blythe dolls!
> These are my first and only couple, miss Leslie and miss Lala (red haired one). And can assure this is a very expensive hobby too!


Super cuties!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> HG of all Hermes silk fans and collectors, Tohu Bohu carre


Congrats again dearest! Love the colors & how you tied it on!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Such gorgeous colors in your new shawl...love it beauty & your Lily too!


thank you, Sweetheart!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Congrats again dearest! Love the colors & how you tied it on!!


----------



## Dextersmom

jeanstohandbags said:


> Beautiful LV!!  Though what really catches my eye are the matching blue pendant & shoes!


Thank you.  I have always loved turquoise; the jewelry and the color.


----------



## Dextersmom

ksuromax said:


> HG of all Hermes silk fans and collectors, Tohu Bohu carre


Truly magnificent, k.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> HG of all Hermes silk fans and collectors, Tohu Bohu carre


Fantastic pairing of scarf and shirt!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Fantastic pairing of scarf and shirt!!!


thank you, my dear!!


----------



## peacebabe

I  stuffed toys but actually afraid / phobia for such "doll" types thing ..... Such dolls always appear in horror movies 





aalinne_72 said:


> Well you know, when you finally have your Bal collection almost completed it’s good getting into other worlds like Takara Blythe dolls!
> These are my first and only couple, miss Leslie and miss Lala (red haired one). And can assure this is a very expensive hobby too!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> I  stuffed toys but actually afraid / phobia for such "doll" types thing ..... Such dolls always appear in horror movies


I'm totally with you there peace, dolls and clowns.


----------



## Antigone

aalinne_72 said:


> Well you know, when you finally have your Bal collection almost completed it’s good getting into other worlds like Takara Blythe dolls!



Before I dove (dived) into the expensive world of Bals, I collected kokeshi dolls.


----------



## peacebabe

We feel each other !!! We have many things in common 



muchstuff said:


> I'm totally with you there peace, dolls and clowns.


----------



## KatherineLangford

Such a beauty collection you have and very gorgeous as well. Keep it up


----------



## LostInBal

peacebabe said:


> I  stuffed toys but actually afraid / phobia for such "doll" types thing ..... Such dolls always appear in horror movies


Don’t be silly!!


----------



## LostInBal

Antigone said:


> Before I dove (dived) into the expensive world of Bals, I collected kokeshi dolls.


I’m only gonna have this couple and probably end selling one of them! Lol wanna try taking interesting photos


----------



## whateve

peacebabe said:


> I  stuffed toys but actually afraid / phobia for such "doll" types thing ..... Such dolls always appear in horror movies





muchstuff said:


> I'm totally with you there peace, dolls and clowns.


DH would move out if I collected dolls. Once we visited the home of a doll collector and it really freaked him out, all those eyes looking at him.


----------



## peacebabe

My FIRST Bao Bao 
And I'm trying not to be obsessed with it!!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> My FIRST Bao Bao
> And I'm trying not to be obsessed with it!!


You got it! Aren’t they great? Congrats!


----------



## peacebabe

Just collected it !! It really suits my lifestyle now. I can carry it without STRESS ! .



muchstuff said:


> You got it! Aren’t they great? Congrats!


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> My FIRST Bao Bao
> And I'm trying not to be obsessed with it!!


Congrats!!


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> My FIRST Bao Bao
> And I'm trying not to be obsessed with it!!


Major WOWZERS peace!! Happiest Congrats on this rare beauty! I’ve seen them on here/tPF but never in person at any store/boutique but I’d love to see it in person. I can easily see you rockin’ this style!


----------



## Dextersmom

peacebabe said:


> My FIRST Bao Bao
> And I'm trying not to be obsessed with it!!


What a great bag and the color is beautiful!!  Congrats!


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> My FIRST Bao Bao
> And I'm trying not to be obsessed with it!!



I love this!!  I don’t usually see it in red — and what a beautiful red.  Yummy Bao Bao .  Congrats and enjoy PB.


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Just collected it !! It really suits my lifestyle now. I can carry it without STRESS ! .


Its a great colour, I need another one!


----------



## Dextersmom

Lunch today with my black Evelyne TPM with ghw.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Lunch today with my black Evelyne TPM with ghw.



Beautiful Evelyne and beautiful meal


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful Evelyne and beautiful meal


Thank you, IM.


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you ladies !!  And im already using it 

@muchstuff ...... Im very sure you will get another one ! I want another one too in bigger size 



muchstuff said:


> Its a great colour, I need another one!





ksuromax said:


> Congrats!!





Kendie26 said:


> Major WOWZERS peace!! Happiest Congrats on this rare beauty! I’ve seen them on here/tPF but never in person at any store/boutique but I’d love to see it in person. I can easily see you rockin’ this style!





Dextersmom said:


> What a great bag and the color is beautiful!!  Congrats!





Iamminda said:


> I love this!!  I don’t usually see it in red — and what a beautiful red.  Yummy Bao Bao .  Congrats and enjoy PB.


----------



## peacebabe

What a yummy lunch! 

Evelyne much be so jealous that she can't EAT 



Dextersmom said:


> Lunch today with my black Evelyne TPM with ghw.


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Thank you ladies !!  And im already using it
> 
> @muchstuff ...... Im very sure you will get another one ! I want another one too in bigger size


Mod shot???


----------



## peacebabe

I will try take one 



ksuromax said:


> Mod shot???


----------



## peacebabe

Here you go 



ksuromax said:


> Mod shot???


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Here you go


it looks great and perfectly fits your frame, but i thought it's bigger from your first picture 
Nice score, peace, enjoy!


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> Here you go


Suits you perfectly!! A winner, like you!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Here you go



The colour is perfect on you!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I love it 
as muchstuff  wrote : great color for you


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Off White Satin Bag Strap 
can't wait to use it


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> Here you go



Looks so good on you


----------



## Dextersmom

peacebabe said:


> What a yummy lunch!
> 
> Evelyne much be so jealous that she can't EAT


Thank you, pb.


----------



## Dextersmom

peacebabe said:


> Here you go


 Looks perfect on you.


----------



## muchstuff

Another BV, my new to me Sloane, in the colour noce.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Lunch today with my black Evelyne TPM with ghw.



You black Evelyne TPM ghw is just the cutest bag ever!   But I am also intrigued to know everything that is on your plate.....looks totally delicious and ultra healthy & served to perfection.


----------



## whateve

Pollie-Jean said:


> Off White Satin Bag Strap
> can't wait to use it


This is so interesting! Is it leather in the middle?


----------



## whateve

peacebabe said:


> Here you go


I love this! I've always wanted one.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Another BV, my new to me Sloane, in the colour noce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4246055



Congrats on another BV beauty!!!   Enjoy


----------



## peacebabe

Aw ....... thank you ladies   



Pollie-Jean said:


> I love it
> as muchstuff  wrote : great color for you





ksuromax said:


> it looks great and perfectly fits your frame, but i thought it's bigger from your first picture
> Nice score, peace, enjoy!





Kendie26 said:


> Suits you perfectly!! A winner, like you!





muchstuff said:


> The colour is perfect on you!


----------



## peacebabe

This is so cool !!!  ...... Is it just made of Satin or it's leather strap wrapped around satin??



Pollie-Jean said:


> Off White Satin Bag Strap
> can't wait to use it


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks sweeties ......   



Dextersmom said:


> Looks perfect on you.





Iamminda said:


> Looks so good on you


----------



## peacebabe

Much !! Love the milky chocolate color   



muchstuff said:


> Another BV, my new to me Sloane, in the colour noce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4246055


----------



## peacebabe

Try one! It's so light & bomb proof 



whateve said:


> I love this! I've always wanted one.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> This is so cool !!!  ...... Is it just made of Satin or it's leather strap wrapped around satin??


It is a folded neckerchief with studs and leather loops


----------



## Kendie26

Decided to treat myself once I achieved a particular fitness goal w/ this Gucci Marmont belt. Never owned a luxury designer belt beforeShe just arrived & blends beautifully (color) w/ my Bal mini papier


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Decided to treat myself once I achieved a particular fitness goal w/ this Gucci Marmont belt. Never owned a luxury designer belt beforeShe just arrived & blends beautifully (color) w/ my Bal mini papier



Love how your pretty new belt goes so well with your Papier.   You look fantastic and fit.  (I am in the opposite situation where I recently had to shop for bigger pants and belt.  No designer belt for this chunky girl here ),


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Decided to treat myself once I achieved a particular fitness goal w/ this Gucci Marmont belt. Never owned a luxury designer belt beforeShe just arrived & blends beautifully (color) w/ my Bal mini papier


It is so elegant and chic, my friend and really looks great on you.  Congrats on your fitness goal....you are amazing.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Decided to treat myself once I achieved a particular fitness goal w/ this Gucci Marmont belt. Never owned a luxury designer belt beforeShe just arrived & blends beautifully (color) w/ my Bal mini papier


oh dear! it's a NEW belt!! i commented on it in another thread, i know i haven't seen it earlier, but i didn't know it's THAT fresh new! 
Gorgeous score, my dear Kendie! perfect match for your GG Marmont, Bal, and Re-issue chevron CC! well done!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my chevron 225 Reissue (with new super comfy Nike sneakers).


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my chevron 225 Reissue (with new super comfy Nike sneakers).


once you start wearing flats/sports footwear there's no way back! 
Lovely look and  to sporty chic!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my chevron 225 Reissue (with new super comfy Nike sneakers).


I love love this bag!!  And you look so pretty DM  (like your hair too).


----------



## LostInBal

Kendie26 said:


> Decided to treat myself once I achieved a particular fitness goal w/ this Gucci Marmont belt. Never owned a luxury designer belt beforeShe just arrived & blends beautifully (color) w/ my Bal mini papier


Wow gorgeous! Luv Gucci designs,congratulations!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I love love this bag!!  And you look so pretty DM  (like your hair too).


Thank you so much, my sweet friend.  


ksuromax said:


> once you start wearing flats/sports footwear there's no way back!
> Lovely look and  to sporty chic!!


Thank you k and I hear you!   After a long day, my feet are so happy.


----------



## peacebabe

What a nice color to match my little Ms Mini A4 !!! Congrats to a fitter you too ! You look fabulous . If i remember correctly, you do have a Gucci bag in almost same color as the belt too? 



Kendie26 said:


> Decided to treat myself once I achieved a particular fitness goal w/ this Gucci Marmont belt. Never owned a luxury designer belt beforeShe just arrived & blends beautifully (color) w/ my Bal mini papier


----------



## peacebabe

Aw ...... You are in tank top   . Love this casual & fuss free look 



Dextersmom said:


> Today with my chevron 225 Reissue (with new super comfy Nike sneakers).


----------



## peacebabe

Can't agree more. I think it has been years since i last wore heels . 



ksuromax said:


> once you start wearing flats/sports footwear there's no way back!
> Lovely look and  to sporty chic!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my chevron 225 Reissue (with new super comfy Nike sneakers).


These Nike sneakers look great on you !


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> Can't agree more. I think it has been years since i last wore heels .


i wore heels with my 'Spring chick' outfit, ridiculous 14 cm Miu Miu, but it was fine for the evening, just a couple of hours, and i was sitting most of the time, but for a work day?? no way!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Pollie-Jean said:


> These Nike sneakers look great on you !





peacebabe said:


> Aw ...... You are in tank top   . Love this casual & fuss free look


Thank you both @Pollie-Jean and @peacebabe.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> i wore heels with my 'Spring chick' outfit, ridiculous 14 cm Miu Miu, but it was fine for the evening, just a couple of hours, and i was sitting most of the time, but for a work day?? no way!!!


I meant to ask you about those heels (btw, ridiculously sexy! ).  How on earth did you walk in those?   When I used to wear heels, I never wore more than about 3 inches or so.  Now, I think I would fall and hurt myself in any heels more than 1 1/2 inch


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I meant to ask you about those heels (btw, ridiculously sexy! ).  How on earth did you walk in those?   When I used to wear heels, I never wore more than about 3 inches or so.  Now, I think I would fall and hurt myself in any heels more than 1 1/2 inch


i had my DH to hold onto, he was escorting me with care


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Love how your pretty new belt goes so well with your Papier.   You look fantastic and fit.  (I am in the opposite situation where I recently had to shop for bigger pants and belt.  No designer belt for this chunky girl here ),





Dextersmom said:


> It is so elegant and chic, my friend and really looks great on you.  Congrats on your fitness goal....you are amazing.





ksuromax said:


> oh dear! it's a NEW belt!! i commented on it in another thread, i know i haven't seen it earlier, but i didn't know it's THAT fresh new!
> Gorgeous score, my dear Kendie! perfect match for your GG Marmont, Bal, and Re-issue chevron CC! well done!





aalinne_72 said:


> Wow gorgeous! Luv Gucci designs,congratulations!!





peacebabe said:


> What a nice color to match my little Ms Mini A4 !!! Congrats to a fitter you too ! You look fabulous . If i remember correctly, you do have a Gucci bag in almost same color as the belt too?


Thanks ever so much dearest Bal pals!! Love all of youMost of you know I have not been buying bags & only bought 1 new bag this year~& yes @peacebabe my only new bag this year was the mini Gucci Marmont that is the same shade as the new belt but it does work beautifully with “YOUR” mini papier A4!! & yes@ksuromax you are right in that the belt also goes well w/ chevron reissue 
@aalinne_72 thankyou & I know you have been “pulled” over to Gucci as well recentlyCongrats again!
Hugs & thanks to my darling DM & IM! (I will be PM’ing you IM....no negative self talk my darling sista!)


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my chevron 225 Reissue (with new super comfy Nike sneakers).


Every time I think I have a favorite bag of yours, I see this one & I melt! Love the skirt& congrats on your new comfy sneaksdearest DM. YOur hair is looking ever-so-lovely


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Every time I think I have a favorite bag of yours, I see this one & I melt! Love the skirt& congrats on your new comfy sneaksdearest DM. YOur hair is looking ever-so-lovely


Thank you, sweet Kendie.


----------



## Dextersmom

Happy Friday everyone!! Here I am today with my newest addition.  The Neverfull from the Grace Coddington catogram collaboration with LV.  I am aware that some of you lovelies may not like this.....but it makes me so very happy.


----------



## ksuromax

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday everyone!! Here I am today with my newest addition.  The Neverfull from the Grace Coddington catogram collaboration with LV.  I am aware that some of you lovelies may not like this.....but it makes me so very happy.


who cares what others (dis)like if YOU are happy?? Cheers to that  and a happy Friday, Darlin'!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday everyone!! Here I am today with my newest addition.  The Neverfull from the Grace Coddington catogram collaboration with LV.  I am aware that some of you lovelies may not like this.....but it makes me so very happy.


Girl, you know I’m a fan of anything w/ sweet kitties! How cute this catogram pattern is & it looks lovely on you! Happy Congrats dearest...enjoy!


----------



## whateve

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday everyone!! Here I am today with my newest addition.  The Neverfull from the Grace Coddington catogram collaboration with LV.  I am aware that some of you lovelies may not like this.....but it makes me so very happy.


So cute! I'm not a LV fan usually but I've been following the catogram threads. I can't get enough of these cuties.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday everyone!! Here I am today with my newest addition.  The Neverfull from the Grace Coddington catogram collaboration with LV.  I am aware that some of you lovelies may not like this.....but it makes me so very happy.



I love this one & though I don't have any LV bags, I would get this over the Bal Kitty bags in a heartbeat!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday everyone!! Here I am today with my newest addition.  The Neverfull from the Grace Coddington catogram collaboration with LV.  I am aware that some of you lovelies may not like this.....but it makes me so very happy.



Oh DM, you look so gorgeous in this green!!!!   (But I often think the same when you wear other colors too).  I am so pleased to know that you love this NF and that it brings special joy to you — it is absolutely perfect for you (Mom of two cute boys ).  I can see this bag as having a special place in your outstanding collection.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Oh DM, you look so gorgeous in this green!!!!   (But I often think the same when you wear other colors too).  I am so pleased to know that you love this NF and that it brings special joy to you — it is absolutely perfect for you (Mom of two cute boys ).  I can see this bag as having a special place in your outstanding collection.





ksuromax said:


> who cares what others (dis)like if YOU are happy?? Cheers to that  and a happy Friday, Darlin'!





Kendie26 said:


> Girl, you know I’m a fan of anything w/ sweet kitties! How cute this catogram pattern is & it looks lovely on you! Happy Congrats dearest...enjoy!





whateve said:


> So cute! I'm not a LV fan usually but I've been following the catogram threads. I can't get enough of these cuties.





jeanstohandbags said:


> I love this one & though I don't have any LV bags, I would get this over the Bal Kitty bags in a heartbeat!


You are all so sweet and kind and wonderful and I thank you.


----------



## ksuromax

BV Knotty Cabat


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Knotty Cabat



Your Knotty Girl is looking good.   I like this pic with the white flower.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Your Knotty Girl is looking good.   I like this pic with the white flower.


thanks, IM!


----------



## LostInBal

Good morning ladies
And after a frustrating Gucci fake purchase (and immediately return..) I finally found another one which I luv even more!. This one is at least detachable strap (which is long enough to my height to reach my hips ) and can also use my chain strap as alternative purpose. Also has three compartments!. Really pleased with this little lovely lady!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

aalinne_72 said:


> Good morning ladies
> And after a frustrating Gucci fake purchase (and immediately return..) I finally found another one which I luv even more!. This one is at least detachable strap (which is long enough to my height to reach my hips ) and can also use my chain strap as alternative purpose. Also has three compartments!. Really pleased with this little lovely lady!



Very pretty!


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> Good morning ladies
> And after a frustrating Gucci fake purchase (and immediately return..) I finally found another one which I luv even more!. This one is at least detachable strap (which is long enough to my height to reach my hips ) and can also use my chain strap as alternative purpose. Also has three compartments!. Really pleased with this little lovely lady!


Bummer about the other one (glad you were able to return).  This one is really pretty.  Congrats A.


----------



## LostInBal

jeanstohandbags said:


> Very pretty!





Iamminda said:


> Bummer about the other one (glad you were able to return).  This one is really pretty.  Congrats A.


Thank you so much my lovely sweeties


----------



## Kendie26

aalinne_72 said:


> Good morning ladies
> And after a frustrating Gucci fake purchase (and immediately return..) I finally found another one which I luv even more!. This one is at least detachable strap (which is long enough to my height to reach my hips ) and can also use my chain strap as alternative purpose. Also has three compartments!. Really pleased with this little lovely lady!


Glad this one worked out...very pretty!


----------



## Kendie26

Since I know the Bal forum has some Prada fans I thought I’d post this pic...waiting at car dealership (bathroom selfie). This was a gift from hubby many years ago...he chose it all on his own so I can’t really part w/ her for sentimental reasons


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Since I know the Bal forum has some Prada fans I thought I’d post this pic...waiting at car dealership (bathroom selfie). This was a gift from hubby many years ago...he chose it all on his own so I can’t really part w/ her for sentimental reasons



What a wonderful gift from DH — he did well and even chose a favorite color of yours. I like this pretty tote,


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Since I know the Bal forum has some Prada fans I thought I’d post this pic...waiting at car dealership (bathroom selfie). This was a gift from hubby many years ago...he chose it all on his own so I can’t really part w/ her for sentimental reasons


perfect tan


----------



## blushes_pink

Will take this 'new in' out today. I love the smell of it and the simplicity. Addicted to plain black once again.


----------



## LostInBal

And after getting the gold plated one.. couldn't resist and snapped one more beauty this time in silver and coming with all these interchangeable bezels!.


----------



## LostInBal

Kendie26 said:


> Glad this one worked out...very pretty!


I wanted a second hip and this is simply gorgeous  I can detach the leather strap and use any other one, so versatile! Thank you dear!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Pillow


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> And after getting the gold plated one.. couldn't resist and snapped one more beauty this time in silver and coming with all these interchangeable bezels!.


they are so lovely!  
how do you decide which one to wear??? 
i mean, with bracelets it's much easier, i can't choose which one to wear - i stack them up and wear all together, but here you can't wear more than one, i'd be totally torn!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

two Burberry Bandanas 
I could not decide on a color combination


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ksuromax said:


> BV Pillow


 Love this BV style !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

aalinne_72 said:


> And after getting the gold plated one.. couldn't resist and snapped one more beauty this time in silver and coming with all these interchangeable bezels!.


 TDF


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> two Burberry Bandanas
> I could not decide on a color combination


 looks very cozy!


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> they are so lovely!
> how do you decide which one to wear???
> i mean, with bracelets it's much easier, i can't choose which one to wear - i stack them up and wear all together, but here you can't wear more than one, i'd be totally torn!





Pollie-Jean said:


> Love this BV style !



Thank you ladies 
Hard to find in silver and size i so small but still fits me if I don’t eat more!​


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV Pillow


Beautiful! Your blouse is STUNNING!!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> What a wonderful gift from DH — he did well and even chose a favorite color of yours. I like this pretty tote,





ksuromax said:


> perfect tan


Thanks so much Darlings!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Beautiful! Your blouse is STUNNING!!


thanks!


----------



## Iamminda

Pollie-Jean said:


> two Burberry Bandanas
> I could not decide on a color combination



Love these — they are perfectly Pollie-Jean.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Pillow



What a great idea to use a shorter shoulder strap!!   And I love your pretty top so much.


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> And after getting the gold plated one.. couldn't resist and snapped one more beauty this time in silver and coming with all these interchangeable bezels!.



Congrats A.  I love this one too.  Think you got all of the colors covered.  Are you wearing one today?  What color?


----------



## jeanstohandbags

aalinne_72 said:


> And after getting the gold plated one.. couldn't resist and snapped one more beauty this time in silver and coming with all these interchangeable bezels!.



Love it in the silver too!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> BV Pillow



I LOVE this style!  And red puppy matches perfectly too!


----------



## peacebabe

You hubby definitely has good taste !!! Nice color & style !!   



Kendie26 said:


> Since I know the Bal forum has some Prada fans I thought I’d post this pic...waiting at car dealership (bathroom selfie). This was a gift from hubby many years ago...he chose it all on his own so I can’t really part w/ her for sentimental reasons


----------



## peacebabe

Nice score !!!   



aalinne_72 said:


> And after getting the gold plated one.. couldn't resist and snapped one more beauty this time in silver and coming with all these interchangeable bezels!.


----------



## peacebabe

So practical that the strap can change 



ksuromax said:


> BV Pillow


----------



## peacebabe

I will choose the 2nd one !!  



Pollie-Jean said:


> two Burberry Bandanas
> I could not decide on a color combination


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> I will choose the 2nd one !!


I love the first but would happily take either of them!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> I LOVE this style!  And red puppy matches perfectly too!


thank you!! 


peacebabe said:


> So practical that the strap can change


 thanks, peace!


----------



## muchstuff

Trying to woo you all to the dark side...carrying my BV cervo hobo in the colour questche...means damson, as in those dusky purple plums, good name.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Trying to woo you all to the dark side...carrying my BV cervo hobo in the colour questche...means damson, as in those dusky purple plums, good name.
> View attachment 4254254



Can we say gorgeous and gorgeous?  .  Just wondering, do you have more Bals or more BVs?  One of these days, I will get a BV that works for me (got 2 in mind but gotta wait).


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Can we say gorgeous and gorgeous?  .  Just wondering, do you have more Bals or more BVs?  One of these days, I will get a BV that works for me (got 2 in mind but gotta wait).



Probably still more Bals but it’s getting closer to being even. What styles are you looking at?


----------



## ksuromax

i have been terribly bad today, but extremely happy!  
BV espadrilles to match my Bazars (and nails ) 
a new small H scarf, it looked too good with my outfit to pass on it


----------



## houseof999

ksuromax said:


> i have been terribly bad today, but extremely happy!
> BV espadrilles to match my Bazars (and nails )
> a new small H scarf, it looked too good with my outfit to pass on it


Congrats! Love everything! So colorful!! [emoji7] Yay to extreme happiness! [emoji119]


----------



## ksuromax

houseof999 said:


> Congrats! Love everything! So colorful!! [emoji7] Yay to extreme happiness! [emoji119]


thank you!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> i have been terribly bad today, but extremely happy!
> BV espadrilles to match my Bazars (and nails )
> a new small H scarf, it looked too good with my outfit to pass on it



You always look good but you totally knocked it out of the park today (also with the Cabat picture).  So pretty and beautifully coordinated K.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Probably still more Bals but it’s getting closer to being even. What styles are you looking at?



Please don’t enable me .  But I think I mentioned before I am kinda interested in the Olimpia (the largest size which I think is called “Medium”) and the Double Chain Tote.  Tried both of them in store last Christmas and loved them.  But I should buy a like-new though (missed out on one such bag on FP at 1/3 retail a couple of months back).  I am just about ready to buy a new bag in the new year (after going on a soon to be 6 month “pause”).  But I am choosing between a few brands


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> You always look good but you totally knocked it out of the park today (also with the Cabat picture).  So pretty and beautifully coordinated K.


you're too kind, my Darling IM!!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Please don’t enable me .  But I think I mentioned before I am kinda interested in the Olimpia (the largest size which I think is called “Medium”) and the Double Chain Tote.  Tried both of them in store last Christmas and loved them.  But I should buy a like-new though (missed out on one such bag on FP at 1/3 retail a couple of months back).  I am just about ready to buy a new bag in the new year (after going on a soon to be 6 month “pause”).  But I am choosing between a few brands


BV has just changed the CD, the guy who designed these styles is gone, and the new CD (ex Celine, Daniel Lee) is yet to show what he's up to.
Most of the old styles will be phased out.
As of now, only as rumours, we are told here and there by various SAs that most styles will undergo some sort of transformation, but a lot will be just rested, hence, if you really want something from  BV, better get it now.
i bought a new bag today (yet to be revealed, light is cr@p to take decent pics, will do it tomorrow in daylight).


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV has just changed the CD, the guy who designed these styles is gone, and the new CD (ex Celine, Daniel Lee) is yet to show what he's up to.
> Most of the old styles will be phased out.
> As of now, only as rumours, we are told here and there by various SAs that most styles will undergo some sort of transformation, but a lot will be just rested, hence, if you really want something from  BV, better get it now.
> i bought a new bag today (yet to be revealed, light is cr@p to take decent pics, will do it tomorrow in daylight).



Thanks for this good info K.  I don’t think I will buy a BV new (but in excellent condition like the Olympia on FP recently, shockingly affordable (lol) for such a newish bag) because I change my mind too much about things and the resale value is too low.  I learned my lesson with my Bals (I sold off at least 1/2 or more at huge painful loss ).

Can’t wait to see your newbie — I am sure I will love it.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for this good info K.  I don’t think I will buy a BV new (but in excellent condition like the Olympia on FP recently, shockingly affordable (lol) for such a newish bag) because I change my mind too much about things and the resale value is too low.  I learned my lesson with my Bals (I sold off at least 1/2 or more at huge painful loss ).
> 
> Can’t wait to see your newbie — I am sure I will love it.


sorry, if i didn't sound very clear,
i didn't mean the NEW, i meant to say whatever is available now is the last stock, i.e. the longer you wait, the older they will get, as there will be no more newer bags of the same style coming to the secondary market.
Let alone the fact that some might even increase, certain colours, for example, or in 'like new' condition.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Trying to woo you all to the dark side...carrying my BV cervo hobo in the colour questche...means damson, as in those dusky purple plums, good name.
> View attachment 4254254


This is gorgeous! I wonder how the color compares to my small hobo, which I believe is Tornado.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> sorry, if i didn't sound very clear,
> i didn't mean the NEW, i meant to say whatever is available now is the last stock, i.e. the longer you wait, the older they will get, as there will be no more newer bags of the same style coming to the secondary market.
> Let alone the fact that some might even increase, certain colours, for example, or in 'like new' condition.



Ok thanks, that make sense .  Same thing happens with say, price increases at other brands (resulting in price increases in the preloved market for those brands).


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Please don’t enable me .  But I think I mentioned before I am kinda interested in the Olimpia (the largest size which I think is called “Medium”) and the Double Chain Tote.  Tried both of them in store last Christmas and loved them.  But I should buy a like-new though (missed out on one such bag on FP at 1/3 retail a couple of months back).  I am just about ready to buy a new bag in the new year (after going on a soon to be 6 month “pause”).  But I am choosing between a few brands


Keep in mind that with the change in creative directors at BV some of these styles may not be available soon. If you want to buy new it may be a problem...although I'm no expert on what may or may not be discontinued.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> BV has just changed the CD, the guy who designed these styles is gone, and the new CD (ex Celine, Daniel Lee) is yet to show what he's up to.
> Most of the old styles will be phased out.
> As of now, only as rumours, we are told here and there by various SAs that most styles will undergo some sort of transformation, but a lot will be just rested, hence, if you really want something from  BV, better get it now.
> i bought a new bag today (yet to be revealed, light is cr@p to take decent pics, will do it tomorrow in daylight).


Sorry ksuro, I didn't see this post, I said much the same thing just now! WHAT DID YOU BUY?????


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> This is gorgeous! I wonder how the color compares to my small hobo, which I believe is Tornado.


From the pics I could find tornado looks lighter.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> i bought a new bag today (yet to be revealed, light is cr@p to take decent pics, will do it tomorrow in daylight).


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Sorry ksuro, I didn't see this post, I said much the same thing just now! WHAT DID YOU BUY?????


 patience, little Grasshoper, a little patience!


----------



## LostInBal

Let us alone till springtime!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

on pre-order


----------



## LostInBal

Which one should I wear today, gold or silver?? Oh man, just adore them


----------



## LostInBal

Pollie-Jean said:


> on pre-order


This one’s very cool!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Pillow XL


----------



## Pollie-Jean

aalinne_72 said:


> Which one should I wear today, gold or silver?? Oh man, just adore them


Silver !  Looks great with your skin tone


----------



## LostInBal

Pollie-Jean said:


> Silver !  Looks great with your skin tone


To be honest, had to retouch a little the pic cause I’m so white that you hadn’t been able to notice the silver was there?!
Thank you dear


----------



## Iamminda

aalinne_72 said:


> Which one should I wear today, gold or silver?? Oh man, just adore them



A late reply.  Both are pretty but I am drawn to the silver one.


----------



## boeyshona

New to me valentino messenger bag! I’ve not seen this model around much tho




Matchy matchy with my nails


----------



## ksuromax

boeyshona said:


> New to me valentino messenger bag! I’ve not seen this model around much tho
> 
> View attachment 4256530
> 
> 
> Matchy matchy with my nails
> 
> View attachment 4256531


Bellissimo!!


----------



## boeyshona

ksuromax said:


> Bellissimo!!



In love with the colour!!


----------



## peacebabe

Beautiful color !!!



muchstuff said:


> Trying to woo you all to the dark side...carrying my BV cervo hobo in the colour questche...means damson, as in those dusky purple plums, good name.
> View attachment 4254254


----------



## peacebabe

SOOOOO happy to hear that you sill have more Bal !!! PLEASE keep it that way !!!   



muchstuff said:


> Probably still more Bals but it’s getting closer to being even. What styles are you looking at?


----------



## peacebabe

The whole look !!! But i really love the yellow top MOST !!! 



ksuromax said:


> i have been terribly bad today, but extremely happy!
> BV espadrilles to match my Bazars (and nails )
> a new small H scarf, it looked too good with my outfit to pass on it


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> The whole look !!! But i really love the yellow top MOST !!!


thanks, buddy!


----------



## peacebabe

My dear, i guess it's too late. The "Enablers instinct" has already been activated !!!   



Iamminda said:


> Please don’t enable me .  But I think I mentioned before I am kinda interested in the Olimpia (the largest size which I think is called “Medium”) and the Double Chain Tote.  Tried both of them in store last Christmas and loved them.  But I should buy a like-new though (missed out on one such bag on FP at 1/3 retail a couple of months back).  I am just about ready to buy a new bag in the new year (after going on a soon to be 6 month “pause”).  But I am choosing between a few brands


----------



## peacebabe

I can imagine you rocking this !!!   

Is the material Canvas ??



Pollie-Jean said:


> on pre-order


----------



## Pollie-Jean

peacebabe said:


> I can imagine you rocking this !!!
> 
> Is the material Canvas ??


Yes, it's linen . This will be a very durable everyday bag


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> SOOOOO happy to hear that you sill have more Bal !!! PLEASE keep it that way !!!



I’ll have to count...


----------



## madamefifi

My new-to-me Burberry Maidstone ! [emoji76]


----------



## ksuromax

Dubai Rugby 7's and Mulberry Alexa


----------



## ksuromax

BV Hobo


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Hobo



I really like the Christmas pillow next to your pretty hobo.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I really like the Christmas pillow next to your pretty hobo.


thank you, Seeetie!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

madamefifi said:


> My new-to-me Burberry Maidstone ! [emoji76]


Love style and color


----------



## ksuromax

BV Nodini


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV Nodini


Such a pretty look! But I am laughing at your weather vs ours right now since you are sleeveless. It can’t get much colder where we are....Brrrr


----------



## Kendie26

Yesterday in the freezing cold


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday in the freezing cold


oh, this ravishing red...


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Nodini



Beautiful Nodini — and you look so festive and ready for the holiday with your pretty scarf and bag charm.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday in the freezing cold



TDF HG bag!!!  This red is stunning!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday in the freezing cold



Wow Kendie, what an amazing red!  Definitely adds a bit of warmth to the freezing weather you are having.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> BV Nodini



So pretty.....scarf, bag, and pretty much everything else for that matter!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> So pretty.....scarf, bag, and pretty much everything else for that matter!


thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful Nodini — and you look so festive and ready for the holiday with your pretty scarf and bag charm.


Thank you, Darling!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> oh, this ravishing red...





Iamminda said:


> TDF HG bag!!!  This red is stunning!!





jeanstohandbags said:


> Wow Kendie, what an amazing red!  Definitely adds a bit of warmth to the freezing weather you are having.


Thank you sweetest Bal gals! I’m really not a “red gal” so I need to feel somewhat “frisky & courageous”to carry red! I’m laughing at your avatar @jeanstohandbags because with our frigid temperatures, our cat is definitely happy to be an indoor only girl!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Kendie26 said:


> I’m laughing at your avatar @jeanstohandbags because with our frigid temperatures, our cat is definitely happy to be an indoor only girl!



Lolz Kendie, that's me every day regardless of the temperature


----------



## Antigone

Amazingly cute hardware


----------



## Iamminda

Antigone said:


> Amazingly cute hardware



Oh wow, I love this hardware.  Is this new?  If yes, congrats on this little beauty.


----------



## Antigone

Iamminda said:


> Oh wow, I love this hardware.  Is this new?  If yes, congrats on this little beauty.



New to me, but still soooo cute!


----------



## Iamminda

Antigone said:


> New to me, but still soooo cute!



It is so gorgeous.  This hardware makes me happy.  Enjoy.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Antigone said:


> Amazingly cute hardware



What a pretty bag, the hardware is absolutely gorgeous!   It looks a little bit like the shape of a Chanel Boy.


----------



## Antigone

jeanstohandbags said:


> It looks a little bit like the shape of a Chanel Boy.



My dream bag  But for now,  this Rebecca Minkoff oil slick / rainbow hardware will do!


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry Lily


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Lily



I love this color so much — and everything is beautifully matched.   And what a great looking Christmas tree (I have been so lazy that we haven’t had done a tree in years, lol).


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I love this color so much — and everything is beautifully matched.   And what a great looking Christmas tree (I have been so lazy that we haven’t had done a tree in years, lol).


thank you!  
what do you do? no tree for christmas at all??


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> thank you!
> what do you do? no tree for christmas at all??



Lol,  I am getting lazier and lazier each year (as I get older ).  No trees or decorations since DD outgrew them (used to get short 3-4 ft trees so she could put the star on top and also decorated my front lawn etc).  Due to this and that, I even stopped doing personalized Christmas cards with picture as of last year.   So just enjoying other people's trees like your lovely one.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Lol,  I am getting lazier and lazier each year (as I get older ).  No trees or decorations since DD outgrew them (used to get short 3-4 ft trees so she could put the star on top and also decorated my front lawn etc).  Due to this and that, I even stopped doing personalized Christmas cards with picture as of last year.   So just enjoying other people's trees like your lovely one.


what a smart cookie you are!! 
no mess, no extra efforts... nice!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> what a smart cookie you are!!
> no mess, no extra efforts... nice!



Lol,  I am more like a lazy cookie.  Another reason is that we travel sometimes during Christmas so fewer days at home to enjoy the tree.  Thanks K for being so nice about my laziness


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Lol,  I am more like a lazy cookie.  Another reason is that we travel sometimes during Christmas so fewer days at home to enjoy the tree.  Thanks K for being so nice about my laziness


I think, i am being more jealous than nice!! 
I do love  the season, and all the beauty it brings, but it really takes hell of a lot of time to get it all up, and then down. It takes more than a day, and a lot of storage space, too
but i do like it!!! 
if only i could have it done by magic click!


----------



## ksuromax

BV hobo #7


----------



## ilovemulberry73

I have two little blue purchases & should only really keep one but loving them both equally. Decisions, decisions
being a true Bal girl, have not owned either brand before. Maybe you guys can help me decide. Do I keep the Bao Bao Issey Miyake two tone jam wallet or the Valentino blue French wallet with silver studs?


----------



## ksuromax

i vote for BB, coz i am not sure those studs will hold up well, it's a small and probably most used item, you will get it in and out countless times and there's high possibility that the studs will scratch quickly, or, even fall off...
when it's inside the bag it will be poking other items as well...


----------



## ilovemulberry73

Thanks Ksuromax, the studs are a lot sharper then I expected on the Valentino. I do really love the Bao Bao as its very tactile & squidgy. I would be gutted if one of the studs fell off which may be likely as they send you spare ones.


----------



## ksuromax

ilovemulberry73 said:


> Thanks Ksuromax, the studs are a lot sharper then I expected on the Valentino. I do really love the Bao Bao as its very tactile & squidgy. I would be gutted if one of the studs fell off which may be likely as they send you spare ones.


well, i just like the look of BB better, but given that even the manufacturer is not confident about those studs, i think the choice is pretty obvious


----------



## muchstuff

ilovemulberry73 said:


> I have two little blue purchases & should only really keep one but loving them both equally. Decisions, decisions
> being a true Bal girl, have not owned either brand before. Maybe you guys can help me decide. Do I keep the Bao Bao Issey Miyake two tone jam wallet or the Valentino blue French wallet with silver studs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4278273
> View attachment 4278274
> View attachment 4278275
> View attachment 4278276
> View attachment 4278277
> View attachment 4278278


I love Bao Bao so I'm biased...


----------



## whateve

ilovemulberry73 said:


> I have two little blue purchases & should only really keep one but loving them both equally. Decisions, decisions
> being a true Bal girl, have not owned either brand before. Maybe you guys can help me decide. Do I keep the Bao Bao Issey Miyake two tone jam wallet or the Valentino blue French wallet with silver studs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4278273
> View attachment 4278274
> View attachment 4278275
> View attachment 4278276
> View attachment 4278277
> View attachment 4278278


I've always wanted something bao bao so that gets my vote.


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Lol,  I am more like a lazy cookie.  Another reason is that we travel sometimes during Christmas so fewer days at home to enjoy the tree.  Thanks K for being so nice about my laziness


I stopped doing a tree years ago, when we moved to this house. The first year, my daughter set up her American Girl tree. Then after that, I don't think any of my kids cared. I'm waiting for one of them to ask me for my ornament collection.


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> I stopped doing a tree years ago, when we moved to this house. The first year, my daughter set up her American Girl tree. Then after that, I don't think any of my kids cared. I'm waiting for one of them to ask me for my ornament collection.



I had to look up American Girl Tree — very cute


----------



## ilovemulberry73

muchstuff said:


> I love Bao Bao so I'm biased...





whateve said:


> I've always wanted something bao bao so that gets my vote.



Thanks for your input. I think I'm going to go with the BB. I do love the look of the Valentino & adore the colour but worried now about the studs. Was contemplating keeping both as they were both sale purchases so great buys. Thats sometimes my problem, I buy things cause they are a bargain & never end up using them. The BB is a lot larger than the Valentino as well so think I will get much more use from it. I love the two tone blue colour & never owned anything Bao before. Its making me feel I want to own a BB bag now


----------



## ksuromax

(sing along) Do you wanna build a snowman?


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> (sing along) Do you wanna build a snowman?



Such a cute picture.  Did you build this snowman?   Oh wow, you arrived at snow country


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Such a cute picture.  Did you build this snowman?   Oh wow, you arrived at snow country


officially my DD did, but yes, i took part as well


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> (sing along) Do you wanna build a snowman?


So cute!! Your pillow looks right at home w/ sweet snowman!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> So cute!! Your pillow looks right at home w/ sweet snowman!


thank you, my Dear!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Pillow is having fun


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Pillow is having fun



What an adorable pic with the skis.  Love this Pillow — May be my favorite Pillow of yours


----------



## ksuromax

BV Pillow


----------



## chowlover2

That is the prettiest BV bag yet, purple is my favorite color. Where did you get the chain and bag charms? They are perfection with your winter pics.


----------



## ksuromax

chowlover2 said:


> That is the prettiest BV bag yet, purple is my favorite color. Where did you get the chain and bag charms? They are perfection with your winter pics.


thank you kindly!  
i did it by myself


----------



## chowlover2

ksuromax said:


> thank you kindly!
> i did it by myself


You are so talented, I love it. Perfect with the purple BV!


----------



## ksuromax

chowlover2 said:


> You are so talented, I love it. Perfect with the purple BV!


thank you, you are very kind!


----------



## ksuromax

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Merry Christmas!!!


Merry Christmas K.  Wow, what a gorgeous picture!!!  Your Nodinis are all so pretty.  Are you still in snowy country?


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Merry Christmas K.  Wow, what a gorgeous picture!!!  Your Nodinis are all so pretty.  Are you still in snowy country?


Thank you, darling Iamminda! 
No, back to warm and cozy UAE  
(this is a Swarovski xmas tree, adorned with the crystal snowflakes and shooting stars)


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Merry Christmas!!!


Super Duper PRETTY, like you darlin’!


----------



## Kendie26

For those of you who celebrate today ~ Merry Christmas wishes to all of you sweet Bal friends! Wishing you all wonderful things in 2019


----------



## LostInBal

Kendie26 said:


> For those of you who celebrate today ~ Merry Christmas wishes to all of you sweet Bal friends! Wishing you all wonderful things in 2019


Thank you dear, same to you too and to all dear friends from TPF!


----------



## LostInBal

Kendie26 said:


> For those of you who celebrate today ~ Merry Christmas wishes to all of you sweet Bal friends! Wishing you all wonderful things in 2019


Thank you dear, same to you too and to all dear friends from TPF!


----------



## muchstuff

Not a recent purchase but just like to show her off now and again, my one and only Chanel...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Not a recent purchase but just like to show her off now and again, my one and only Chanel...
> View attachment 4296491


looks like a more wearable size (than mine) and nice looking shape, too
How do you like it? use it often?


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Not a recent purchase but just like to show her off now and again, my one and only Chanel...
> View attachment 4296491


What a beautiful hobo.   I didn’t know if you still had her — I really like this one.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> looks like a more wearable size (than mine) and nice looking shape, too
> How do you like it? use it often?


Haven't used it a lot so far but enjoy it when I do. I'd love the strap drop to be a couple inches longer but its adequate, it would just be easier to get into it on the shoulder if it was a bit longer. It holds a surprising amount.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful hobo.   I didn’t know if you still had her — I really like this one.


This one's a keeper...one of my daughters covets it but she won't be getting it any time soon!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Nodini


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Nodini



Gosh I love this color.  And what a cute picture — looks like you are having a fun weekend.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Gosh I love this color.  And what a cute picture — looks like you are having a fun weekend.


thank you, indeed, we had a great fun!


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Gosh I love this color.  And what a cute picture — looks like you are having a fun weekend.


Uh oh, Minda doesn't like butterflies!


ksuromax said:


> thank you, indeed, we had a great fun!


I'm amazed they are landing on you! They almost don't look real.


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> Uh oh, Minda doesn't like butterflies!
> 
> I'm amazed they are landing on you! They almost don't look real.


truly magical experience!


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> Uh oh, Minda doesn't like butterflies!
> 
> I'm amazed they are landing on you! They almost don't look real.



Lol.  They look amazing on K’s Nodini (but yes, I would be terrified, especially since they are the biggest I have ever seen).


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Lol.  They look amazing on K’s Nodini (but yes, I would be terrified, especially since they are the biggest I have ever seen).


You're afraid of...butterflies? Traumatic experience as a child?


----------



## Pinkie*

ksuromax said:


> thank you, indeed, we had a great fun!


wooow beatiful


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> You're afraid of...butterflies? Traumatic experience as a child?


Yes, a traumatic experience as a child-ish woman, lol.  I know they don’t bite but I just don’t want them to land on my head/face, etc.  I once had to go into a Butterfly World exhibit — I left quickly.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Yes, a traumatic experience as a child-ish woman, lol.  I know they don’t bite but I just don’t want them to land on my head/face, etc.  I once had to go into a Butterfly World exhibit — I left quickly.


Oh dear...that's me with spiders.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Oh dear...that's me with spiders.


I hate spiders! It's good to be afraid of them because some of them are dangerous.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I hate spiders! It's good to be afraid of them because some of them are dangerous.


And all of them are creepy as hell.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Yes, a traumatic experience as a child-ish woman, lol.  I know they don’t bite but I just don’t want them to land on my head/face, etc.  I once had to go into a Butterfly World exhibit — I left quickly.


Aw girl, i had no idea about this w/ you....learn something new about you all the time. When we went to DC recently, we also went into their butterfly “museum “ area w/ all the live butterflies....i don’t know that I’d like one landing on my face either


----------



## muchstuff

World's most adorable Bottega Veneta, the mini Veneta...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> World's most adorable Bottega Veneta, the mini Veneta...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315643
> View attachment 4315644



Indeed, the most adorable little BV ever.  Is it a blue, purple, indigo color?   Love it — congrats and enjoy MS


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Indeed, the most adorable little BV ever.  Is it a blue, purple, indigo color?   Love it — congrats and enjoy MS


Thanks Minda, more purple than anything else!


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> World's most adorable Bottega Veneta, the mini Veneta...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315643
> View attachment 4315644


Absolutely adorable indeed! Congrats & she looks so sweet in your pics


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> World's most adorable Bottega Veneta, the mini Veneta...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315643
> View attachment 4315644


omg! it's so cuuute!! 
i thought it was smaller  
it's such a nice little thing, i'm glad you gave it a try and re-doscovered it for me! Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> omg! it's so cuuute!!
> i thought it was smaller
> it's such a nice little thing, i'm glad you gave it a try and re-doscovered it for me! Hope you enjoy it!


Thanks ladies!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Cabat went shopping


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Cabat went shopping



This is a truly delicious picture — your gorgeous Cabat and that baguette/French bread!!   (What’s for dinner? ).


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This is a truly delicious picture — your gorgeous Cabat and that baguette/French bread!!   (What’s for dinner? ).


thank you, my dear!


----------



## ksuromax

Matches sales are driving me crazy!  
got this cutie 
card case from Vetments (hello, Demna! )


----------



## muchstuff

I've purchased two bags from a US company called Arayla (found a thread on tPF about them and liked what I saw). Just got them an hour ago so here goes...
Very nicely constructed bags.The petite Harlow in Havana is a stiffer leather due to the different process (vegetable dyed) and is one of those bags where you can just see it getting better and better as it breaks in. Pliable enough now but the leather, already lovely, will be gorgeous once its all soft and smooshy. Well finished, well lined, sturdy hardware. Great front pocket with a strong magnet close. I can carry it on the shoulder by the existing strap although I'd like about three inches more drop (I'll probably get most of that as she softens). Great shoulder strap, really well-made weight distributor which I'll have to take off as I have narrow shoulders and they never work for me. Beautiful bag, very pleased, I'd have loved this in the larger size as well.
The larger black Harlow...no front pocket like the smaller one as its a first gen bag (sample sale) but a perfect size and the strap is a perfect length. Totally different feel to the leather than my Bals or BVs, nice and thick and chewy but with a slightly grippy? feel to the leather, not a slippery finish at all, hard to describe but I really like it. It'll be interesting to see how it wears.
The linings in both bags are well done. Good-sized slip pockets (yay!) and a back zip pocket, everything finished nicely. Both bags carry on the shoulder very comfortably.
One thing, I'd have preferred the tassels to be double-sided so both sides of each tassel is finished, similar to Balenciaga tassels. But it's a small point. I can't speak to wear yet, obviously, but based on what I see so far I'd recommend the brand. Great price point as well IMO.
If anyone is interested here's the thread...they also do bespoke bags (option of suede lining on bespoke) and we're working on a group bespoke purchase at a great price.
I like the fact that it's run by women...

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-brand-arayla-made-in-la.977994/page-49#post-32874117

https://arayla.com/


----------



## Kimbashop

Following on muchstuff's heels, I also purchased a bag from Aralya. The leather is hard to describe as the picture doesn't capture what I think is the most important facet of it: the feel. It is thick, supple, chewey, and velvety (like a fuzzy peach). It is simply gorgeous. 

I bought a style called the Austen in the espresso color (a dark, cool brown) - on their specials sale for $295. Super comfortable, holds a ton, great for travel and over heavy winter coats because of the crossbody strap. 

I definitely recommend this brand.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-brand-arayla-made-in-la.977994/page-49#post-32874117
https://arayla.com/


----------



## Iamminda

Good looking leather bags — look like great leather and craftsmanship.  Thanks for sharing the link.



muchstuff said:


> I've purchased two bags from a US company called Arayla (found a thread on tPF about them and liked what I saw). Just got them an hour ago so here goes...
> Very nicely constructed bags.The petite Harlow in Havana is a stiffer leather due to the different process (vegetable dyed) and is one of those bags where you can just see it getting better and better as it breaks in. Pliable enough now but the leather, already lovely, will be gorgeous once its all soft and smooshy. Well finished, well lined, sturdy hardware. Great front pocket with a strong magnet close. I can carry it on the shoulder by the existing strap although I'd like about three inches more drop (I'll probably get most of that as she softens). Great shoulder strap, really well-made weight distributor which I'll have to take off as I have narrow shoulders and they never work for me. Beautiful bag, very pleased, I'd have loved this in the larger size as well.
> The larger black Harlow...no front pocket like the smaller one as its a first gen bag (sample sale) but a perfect size and the strap is a perfect length. Totally different feel to the leather than my Bals or BVs, nice and thick and chewy but with a slightly grippy? feel to the leather, not a slippery finish at all, hard to describe but I really like it. It'll be interesting to see how it wears.
> The linings in both bags are well done. Good-sized slip pockets (yay!) and a back zip pocket, everything finished nicely. Both bags carry on the shoulder very comfortably.
> One thing, I'd have preferred the tassels to be double-sided so both sides of each tassel is finished, similar to Balenciaga tassels. But it's a small point. I can't speak to wear yet, obviously, but based on what I see so far I'd recommend the brand. Great price point as well IMO.
> If anyone is interested here's the thread...they also do bespoke bags (option of suede lining on bespoke) and we're working on a group bespoke purchase at a great price.
> I like the fact that it's run by women...
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-brand-arayla-made-in-la.977994/page-49#post-32874117
> 
> https://arayla.com/
> View attachment 4324877
> View attachment 4324878
> View attachment 4324879
> View attachment 4324881
> View attachment 4324882






Kimbashop said:


> View attachment 4325296
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following on muchstuff's heels, I also purchased a bag from Aralya. The leather is hard to describe as the picture doesn't capture what I think is the most important facet of it: the feel. It is thick, supple, chewey, and velvety (like a fuzzy peach). It is simply gorgeous.
> 
> I bought a style called the Austen in the espresso color (a dark, cool brown) - on their specials sale for $295. Super comfortable, holds a ton, great for travel and over heavy winter coats because of the crossbody strap.
> 
> I definitely recommend this brand.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-brand-arayla-made-in-la.977994/page-49#post-32874117
> https://arayla.com/


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Good looking leather bags — look like great leather and craftsmanship.  Thanks for sharing the link.


And the price point!


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> Good looking leather bags — look like great leather and craftsmanship.  Thanks for sharing the link.



I like the fact that they are a women-owned company and that they source everything  themselves. They are also very personable if you email them. I got a lot of help choosing among colors, and they have been corresponding with me since I purchased the bag. I think because they are a young company, they are really interested in hearing feedback and getting suggestions. The leather is unique and beautiful. I have no doubt it will stand up to just about anything. I took it out walking to work in a snowstorm today and it did just fine. We will see how it does. I'm definitely going to order another one in a different style.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I like the fact that they are a women-owned company and that they source everything  themselves. They are also very personable if you email them. I got a lot of help choosing among colors, and they have been corresponding with me since I purchased the bag. I think because they are a young company, they are really interested in hearing feedback and getting suggestions. The leather is unique and beautiful. I have no doubt it will stand up to just about anything. I took it out walking to work in a snowstorm today and it did just fine. We will see how it does. I'm definitely going to order another one in a different style.


I've asked if any other styles will be forthcoming in the foreseeable future, will keep you posted.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I've purchased two bags from a US company called Arayla (found a thread on tPF about them and liked what I saw). Just got them an hour ago so here goes...
> Very nicely constructed bags.The petite Harlow in Havana is a stiffer leather due to the different process (vegetable dyed) and is one of those bags where you can just see it getting better and better as it breaks in. Pliable enough now but the leather, already lovely, will be gorgeous once its all soft and smooshy. Well finished, well lined, sturdy hardware. Great front pocket with a strong magnet close. I can carry it on the shoulder by the existing strap although I'd like about three inches more drop (I'll probably get most of that as she softens). Great shoulder strap, really well-made weight distributor which I'll have to take off as I have narrow shoulders and they never work for me. Beautiful bag, very pleased, I'd have loved this in the larger size as well.
> The larger black Harlow...no front pocket like the smaller one as its a first gen bag (sample sale) but a perfect size and the strap is a perfect length. Totally different feel to the leather than my Bals or BVs, nice and thick and chewy but with a slightly grippy? feel to the leather, not a slippery finish at all, hard to describe but I really like it. It'll be interesting to see how it wears.
> The linings in both bags are well done. Good-sized slip pockets (yay!) and a back zip pocket, everything finished nicely. Both bags carry on the shoulder very comfortably.
> One thing, I'd have preferred the tassels to be double-sided so both sides of each tassel is finished, similar to Balenciaga tassels. But it's a small point. I can't speak to wear yet, obviously, but based on what I see so far I'd recommend the brand. Great price point as well IMO.
> If anyone is interested here's the thread...they also do bespoke bags (option of suede lining on bespoke) and we're working on a group bespoke purchase at a great price.
> I like the fact that it's run by women...
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-brand-arayla-made-in-la.977994/page-49#post-32874117
> 
> https://arayla.com/
> View attachment 4324877
> View attachment 4324878
> View attachment 4324879
> View attachment 4324881
> View attachment 4324882





Kimbashop said:


> View attachment 4325296
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following on muchstuff's heels, I also purchased a bag from Aralya. The leather is hard to describe as the picture doesn't capture what I think is the most important facet of it: the feel. It is thick, supple, chewey, and velvety (like a fuzzy peach). It is simply gorgeous.
> 
> I bought a style called the Austen in the espresso color (a dark, cool brown) - on their specials sale for $295. Super comfortable, holds a ton, great for travel and over heavy winter coats because of the crossbody strap.
> 
> I definitely recommend this brand.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-brand-arayla-made-in-la.977994/page-49#post-32874117
> https://arayla.com/


wow, wo, wow!!! look at these!!!   
i still like the tan best, such yummy leather!!!


----------



## mariamhornos

dorasonia said:


> My May purchases:
> 
> Alexander Wang Baby Rocco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Halfmoon WEB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV Scarf


I love all!


----------



## muchstuff

My Arayla petite Harlow riding shotgun...


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> My Arayla petite Harlow riding shotgun...
> View attachment 4327183



she is looking lovely. I really love that leather and color.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> she is looking lovely. I really love that leather and color.


I'd consider bespoking this combo in the regular size...


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> I'd consider bespoking this combo in the regular size...



me too me too! I can't stop staring at that tan gorgeousness; there is such depth of tone and variation. I don't think it was one of the colors they offered for the bespoke group purchase. But I wonder if we could request it.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> me too me too! I can't stop staring at that tan gorgeousness; there is such depth of tone and variation. I don't think it was one of the colors they offered for the bespoke group purchase. But I wonder if we could request it.


I did email Mia to ask if I could bespoke it personally...I'll let you know what she says.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> My Arayla petite Harlow riding shotgun...
> View attachment 4327183


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


>


If anyone's interested in this bag we know have that colour and leather on our group bespoke order. PM me for details.


----------



## vesna

I bought balenciaga papier ledger tote in vibrant orange, but do not have a scarf in such vibrant colours.....found today gorgeous silk scarf by Dikla Levsky, I can't wait for it to get here and make mod photos...on my dark grey monochrome clothing this WILL stand out LOL


----------



## chowlover2

vesna said:


> I bought balenciaga papier ledger tote in vibrant orange, but do not have a scarf in such vibrant colours.....found today gorgeous silk scarf by Dikla Levsky, I can't wait for it to get here and make mod photos...on my dark grey monochrome clothing this WILL stand out LOL
> View attachment 4329056
> View attachment 4329057


Gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

BV hobo 
Happy Chinese New Year!


----------



## vesna

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous!


thanks


----------



## muchstuff

Can't say enough about my Arayla classic Harlow.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Can't say enough about my Arayla classic Harlow.
> View attachment 4332224
> View attachment 4332225


looks really nice!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> looks really nice!


You'd like it


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> You'd like it


don't tempt me!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> don't tempt me!


Could probably still slide you into the group bespoke if you move fast .


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Could probably still slide you into the group bespoke if you move fast .


i am committed - gotta sell my stuff first, at the moment i have no space in the closet


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i am committed - gotta sell my stuff first, at the moment i have no space in the closet


I've spread out into the spare room closet...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I've spread out into the spare room closet...


i don't have a spare room, gotta squeeze into my current space


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i don't have a spare room, gotta squeeze into my current space


You could send some my way, I have an extra closet...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> You could send some my way, I have an extra closet...


i knew i could always count on you! 
you are a mere angel!!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Hobo


----------



## Pollie-Jean

muchstuff said:


> Can't say enough about my Arayla classic Harlow.
> View attachment 4332224
> View attachment 4332225


Wow , this leather !!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I'm waiting for more Off White stuff


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm waiting for more Off White stuff



Love the glasses.


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Can't say enough about my Arayla classic Harlow.
> View attachment 4332224
> View attachment 4332225



Love it! I am on the same boat as ksuromax, needing to sell before I acquire more, but man... this is nice. On my wishlist!


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Love it! I am on the same boat as ksuromax, needing to sell before I acquire more, but man... this is nice. On my wishlist!


The current ones have an outside pocket, this one was a first gen bag.


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> The current ones have an outside pocket, this one was a first gen bag.



Thank you muchstuff! You are the best enabler Are the current ones on the Arayla website first gen?  I am looking at the site but I can't tell which ones are first generation


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Thank you muchstuff! You are the best enabler Are the current ones on the Arayla website first gen?  I am looking at the site but I can't tell which ones are first generation


Just the ones on the "specials" page I believe. There are still a few bags left on that page, at very good prices. The styles as yet are quite limited, the Harlow is the one that works for me, I've ordered two more . They'll do a bespoke bag for you as well and their range of colours for both leather and lining is pretty good. They have three types of leather as well that I know of. Options on the bespoke bags of fabric or suede lining. 
Average cost of a ready made bag is around $500 USD give or take depending on style and size. Bespoke with the suede option for lining is around $700, again that's approximate depending on choices.


----------



## dolali

I am edited my previous entry concerning a problem with payment to say, everything went well and the Harlow in Titanium will be on its way to me shortly .

I have to say Arayla customer service is superb

Thank you to @muchstuff for her enabling


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> I tried to buy one!  BUT I got a notification from website of  an error processing payment.  However my credit card notified me of the charge to Arayla (I get a text every time my cc is not present for a transaction). So now I don't know if the order went through or not.
> 
> I don't want to resubmit payment cause I don't want to be charged twice.  Sent an email to their customer service asking for help. Hopefully they will get back with me soon.





dolali said:


> I am edited my previous entry concerning a problem with payment to say, everything went well and the Harlow in Titanium will be on its way to me shortly .
> 
> I have to say Arayla customer services is superb


I was just about to reply, glad to see it all went well. Customer service with Arayla has been among the best I've experienced. (I KNEW that was the bag you went for! )
The only point I'll bring up is that some of us have found the edge coating a little inconsistent on the first gen bags. It could have been because we received samples (I know I did because I was told that) but it wasn't a deal breaker, especially at the "specials" price.


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> I was just about to reply, glad to see it all went well. Customer service with Arayla has been among the best I've experienced. *(I KNEW that was the bag you went for! )*
> The only point I'll bring up is that some of us have found the edge coating a little inconsistent on the first gen bags. It could have been because we received samples (I know I did because I was told that) but it wasn't a deal breaker, especially at the "specials" price.





Thank you again! I will be inspecting the edge coating!


----------



## Kimbashop

ksuromax said:


> BV Hobo



That scarf !!!!!  Luv


----------



## Kimbashop

dolali said:


> Thank you muchstuff! You are the best enabler Are the current ones on the Arayla website first gen?  I am looking at the site but I can't tell which ones are first generation



Just to enable you a bit more.... I am a huge fan of their leather and their service. Here is my Arayla Austen in espresso. Leather is getting softer every day and is developing a nice sheen now. And the color goes with everything. The style is more north-west then it looks in this photo.


----------



## dolali

Kimbashop said:


> Just to enable you a bit more.... I am a huge fan of their leather and their service. Here is my Arayla Austen in espresso. Leather is getting softer every day and is developing a nice sheen now. And the color goes with everything. The style is more north-west then it looks in this photo.
> View attachment 4333084



Thank you... I guess.  That is some gorgeous leather! I cant wait for my Harlow to be here


----------



## Kimbashop

dolali said:


> Thank you... I guess.  That is some gorgeous leather! I cant wait for my Harlow to be here



I hope you like it!  Visit us on that thread and share pics!


----------



## ksuromax

my Valentine's day pressie - Acne Studio sunnies


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> my Valentine's day pressie - Acne Studio sunnies


We need a mod shot of these please!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> We need a mod shot of these please!


tomorrow, maybe...


----------



## ksuromax

Veneta


----------



## muchstuff

In another complete departure from my usual Bal/BV obsession, the Coach Bandit 39. Very nice for the price point, and already somewhat smooshy...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> In another complete departure from my usual Bal/BV obsession, the Coach Bandit 39. Very nice for the price point, and already somewhat smooshy...
> View attachment 4342988



I like this one a lot.  What color is this?   I kinda considered the small purple bandit as a possible Coach purchase (haven’t bought a Coach in a few years but I still love the ones I have left)


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> I like this one a lot.  What color is this?   I kinda considered the small purple bandit as a possible Coach purchase (haven’t bought a Coach in a few years but I still love the ones I have left)


It’s oxblood. The bandit’s discontinued, it might be hard to find the small although there are several 39s on eBay.


----------



## vesna

PS1 orchid and Chan Luu Cashmere & Silk Scarf  in  Boysenberry


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> We need a mod shot of these please!



+1


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> We need a mod shot of these please!





jeanstohandbags said:


> +1


----------



## muchstuff

Very cool


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Very cool


this is how i styled them today, my brand new H shawl (got it on Sat ) and the sunnies


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> this is how i styled them today, my brand new H shawl (got it on Sat ) and the sunnies


I’d like to see a pic of your scarf collection!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I’d like to see a pic of your scarf collection!


only in folded and stacked format, otherwise i would need the Google map satellite cameras


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LOVE them!!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


>


perfect match for your scarf !  
nice score!


----------



## ksuromax

i have been admiring this design for quite some time, all colourways i saw were not "me" , so i was patiently waiting for the right one to pop up. But i could not even imagine that THIS exists! grabbed it as soon as i saw the listing! 
my lond waited H scarf Fetes Venitiennes  
(ready for tomorrow)


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i have been admiring this design for quite some time, all colourways i saw were not "me" , so i was patiently waiting for the right one to pop up. But i could not even imagine that THIS exists! grabbed it as soon as i saw the listing!
> my lond waited H scarf Fetes Venitiennes
> (ready for tomorrow)


Fantastic


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Fantastic


thank you!


----------



## dolali

ksuromax said:


> i have been admiring this design for quite some time, all colourways i saw were not "me" , so i was patiently waiting for the right one to pop up. But i could not even imagine that THIS exists! grabbed it as soon as i saw the listing!
> my lond waited H scarf Fetes Venitiennes
> (ready for tomorrow)



Those colors


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> i have been admiring this design for quite some time, all colourways i saw were not "me" , so i was patiently waiting for the right one to pop up. But i could not even imagine that THIS exists! grabbed it as soon as i saw the listing!
> my lond waited H scarf Fetes Venitiennes
> (ready for tomorrow)



Wow so pretty!!


----------



## ksuromax

H and BV day


----------



## ksuromax

BV Cabat and Bal scarf


----------



## Kimbashop

ksuromax said:


> BV Cabat and Bal scarf


gorgeous (you and your colorways), as always!

I grew up in a time and place where those pink and green colors were all the preppy rage! I love seeing people wear that combo in updated ways. And your BV just pops with the combo!


----------



## ksuromax

Kimbashop said:


> gorgeous (you and your colorways), as always!
> 
> I grew up in a time and place where those pink and green colors were all the preppy rage! I love seeing people wear that combo in updated ways. And your BV just pops with the combo!


thank you kindly!


----------



## Rumbabird

ksuromax said:


> H and BV day


Love the combo of the different blue prints and the cream (don't know the exact color) bag


----------



## Rumbabird

BV coin purse and cosmetic case.   Just getting started with this brand and I think I am hooked.


----------



## ksuromax

Rumbabird said:


> Love the combo of the different blue prints and the cream (don't know the exact color) bag


thank you very much!


----------



## ksuromax

Rumbabird said:


> View attachment 4363891
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BV coin purse and cosmetic case.   Just getting started with this brand and I think I am hooked.


excellent choice to start your BV collection!


----------



## Rumbabird

ksuromax said:


> excellent choice to start your BV collection!


Thanks Ksuromax!    Your opinion really means a lot!   Actually my first BV purchase - a recent one - was this ball hobo.  I really like It.  On my way now, but it seems that I am late to the BV party, as I really don't like the new styles.  But maybe they will grow on me.


----------



## ksuromax

Rumbabird said:


> Thanks Ksuromax!    Your opinion really means a lot!   Actually my first BV purchase - a recent one - was this ball hobo.  I really like It.  On my way now, but it seems that I am late to the BV party, as I really don't like the new styles.  But maybe they will grow on me.
> View attachment 4363961


lovely Ball!  timeless classic! 
there's always secondary market  
these new bags are not my cuppa either, i am happy with my current collection


----------



## Kimbashop

Rumbabird said:


> Thanks Ksuromax!    Your opinion really means a lot!   Actually my first BV purchase - a recent one - was this ball hobo.  I really like It.  On my way now, but it seems that I am late to the BV party, as I really don't like the new styles.  But maybe they will grow on me.
> View attachment 4363961



That is so pretty! I'm late to the BV party as well. What is the name of the hobo, and is it bronze or beige? I can't tell from the lighting.


----------



## Rumbabird

Kimbashop said:


> That is so pretty! I'm late to the BV party as well. What is the name of the hobo, and is it bronze or beige? I can't tell from the lighting.


Thank you  .
It is an original model ball hobo (I believe there were three different designs of the ball hobo, and I believe they have all been discontinued).  I am no expert!  All the info I have acquired has come from the lovely posters in this forum.   It looks lighter in the photo than it really is - it is ebano.   I got it pre-loved recently.   I notice there are quite a few of these in different colors that crop up frequently on the pre-loved market.


----------



## muchstuff

Looks like BV is taking over this thread...multicolour washed cervo cross body (men's line)...


----------



## Rumbabird

muchstuff said:


> Looks like BV is taking over this thread...multicolour washed cervo cross body (men's line)...
> View attachment 4364259


It sure does 
I love how soft, comfortable, and casual this bag looks


----------



## Kimbashop

Rumbabird said:


> Thank you  .
> It is an original model ball hobo (I believe there were three different designs of the ball hobo, and I believe they have all been discontinued).  I am no expert!  All the info I have acquired has come from the lovely posters in this forum.   It looks lighter in the photo than it really is - it is ebano.   I got it pre-loved recently.   I notice there are quite a few of these in different colors that crop up frequently on the pre-loved market.



Thanks, that is helpful. I love the style of yours, and the color.


----------



## muchstuff

Rumbabird said:


> It sure does
> I love how soft, comfortable, and casual this bag looks


It's all those things for sure!


----------



## ksuromax

continuing BV trend


----------



## Stacey D

ksuromax said:


> continuing BV trend


Love it!


----------



## ksuromax

Stacey D said:


> Love it!


thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

BV cervo Loop


----------



## akarp317

Beautiful! What color and size is that?


----------



## ksuromax

akarp317 said:


> Beautiful! What color and size is that?


i assume this is addressed to me  
Colour is Barolo (Italian wine)
Cervo Loop original (larger than current model)


----------



## akarp317

Thank you! I always hit post before adding the quote! You guys have me on the hunt for one of these loops  I’m really digging them, especially in the medium size. 



ksuromax said:


> i assume this is addressed to me
> Colour is Barolo (Italian wine)
> Cervo Loop original (larger than current model)


----------



## muchstuff

akarp317 said:


> Thank you! I always hit post before adding the quote! You guys have me on the hunt for one of these loops  I’m really digging them, especially in the medium size.


Trying to find the newer smaller size on the secondary market is a challenge...I've been looking for quite awhile now and no luck so far.


----------



## akarp317

I know, I’ve only found the one pink on EBay but I’m holding out for a more versatile color. Besides, I need to pay off some of my recent Bal purchases so it’s for the best! 



muchstuff said:


> Trying to find the newer smaller size on the secondary market is a challenge...I've been looking for quite awhile now and no luck so far.


----------



## ksuromax

akarp317 said:


> Thank you! I always hit post before adding the quote! You guys have me on the hunt for one of these loops  I’m really digging them, especially in the medium size.


it is a great bag! 
just a small note - new smaller Loop has smaller strap drop (meh for me) and new smaller Loop only comes in newer Dark Barolo, which is darker than original (mine) Barolo. 
It is still a great bag, but personally i prefer it bigger and lighter


----------



## muchstuff

My first Prada ...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> My first Prada ...
> View attachment 4374419


Beau!!


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> My first Prada ...
> View attachment 4374419



OH my, this leather looks gorgeous


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> My first Prada  ...
> View attachment 4374419



This is beautiful — Congrats and enjoy


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> This is beautiful — Congrats and enjoy


Thanks!


----------



## chowlover2

muchstuff said:


> My first Prada  ...
> View attachment 4374419


That leather looks yummy!


----------



## fayden

Been after a baby spy for a long time. Now that I finally have the purple, I'm searching for a petrol blue... The leather on this one is so amazing. Soft and fluffy.


----------



## muchstuff

Spreading the love out to other brands, my new Arayla pebbled leather Harlow with suede lining, and my BV key wallet.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Spreading the love out to other brands, my new Arayla pebbled leather Harlow with suede lining, and my BV key wallet.
> View attachment 4401126



Gorgeous!


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

muchstuff said:


> *Spreading the love out to other brands*, my new Arayla pebbled leather Harlow with suede lining, and my BV key wallet.
> View attachment 4401126


So do I . Love your Arayla !
I found this suede Proenza Shouler


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> So do I . Love your Arayla !
> I found this suede Proenza Shouler


That's gorgeous...I'm always worried about suede but would love one!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

She's going out today for the first time 
Soft, supple and lightweight


----------



## ksuromax

BV day


----------



## Kimbashop

Spreading the Arayla Handbags love here. My bespoke Arayla “Harlow” style, pictured as crossbody satchel and as a shoulder hobo.


----------



## Grande Latte

Hehe. I just purchased a Madewell medium leather tote in olive color. It's 40% off and I just love the color and the simple design, not easily recognized handbag good for travel, lugging all my paperwork and other junk, and not caring about the weather or trying to baby a handbag.

It's gorgeous. Highly recommend!!!


----------



## Grande Latte

And I'm also thinking about this little Madewell accessory in the same color. They match!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


>


Very nice, I've been watching Prada lately myself. What leather is it?


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Very nice, I've been watching Prada lately myself. What leather is it?



Me too! They seem to be on a rise again.  I’m loving their new bags this season.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Me too! They seem to be on a rise again.  I’m loving their new bags this season.


I'm slow as usual, I've just lately discovered older Pradas that I really like!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> I'm slow as usual, I've just lately discovered older Pradas that I really like!



There was one you posted a few weeks ago. Leather like crazy. Ombre wine, I think. I've never seen a Prada like that.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> There was one you posted a few weeks ago. Leather like crazy. Ombre wine, I think. I've never seen a Prada like that.


This. Yeah it's pretty incredible. Caffe sfuma is what it says on the authentication card.


----------



## Kimbashop

So darn pretty. Love this color.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> So darn pretty. Love this color.


Me too! Haven't carried her yet, too many new bags too fast...


----------



## chowlover2

muchstuff said:


> This. Yeah it's pretty incredible. Caffe sfuma is what it says on the authentication card.
> View attachment 4405445


Are the zipped sides compartments? It's a gorgeous bag.


----------



## muchstuff

chowlover2 said:


> Are the zipped sides compartments? It's a gorgeous bag.


The zippers unzip but there's nothing behind them other than a small strip of leather. Which I'm happy with, it's big enough and I don't have to contend with the excess leather you'd have when the bag was zipped up if it was expandable.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

muchstuff said:


> Very nice, I've been watching Prada lately myself. What leather is it?


It's grained calfskin


----------



## Rumbabird

muchstuff said:


> This. Yeah it's pretty incredible. Caffe sfuma is what it says on the authentication card.
> View attachment 4405445


Love the deep, rich color, and the little luggage tag!


----------



## Grande Latte

Both items arrived. Madewell medium trasnport tote and the matching pouch in deep woodland (olive). Very pretty together. I hope to break into this bag soon, so it'll start looking slouchy and relaxed like this tan version.


----------



## ksuromax

Grande Latte said:


> Both items arrived. Madewell medium trasnport tote and the matching pouch in deep woodland (olive). Very pretty together. I hope to break into this bag soon, so it'll start looking slouchy and relaxed like this tan version.
> View attachment 4410430
> View attachment 4410431


orange/tan is stunning!!


----------



## ksuromax

BV pouch and 2 knot bracelets


----------



## muchstuff

I forgot to post this one last week...BV medium cervo Loop in denim (not sure what I have more of right now, Bal or BV...)


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> I forgot to post this one last week...BV medium cervo Loop in denim (not sure what I have more of right now, Bal or BV...)
> View attachment 4410665



Love this blue!


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> Love this blue!


I wasn't too sure about the colour when I first got it but I'm warming up to it!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> I wasn't too sure about the colour when I first got it but I'm warming up to it!



It's beautiful, reminds me of Bal's 07 Ocean.


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> It's beautiful, reminds me of Bal's 07 Ocean.


Now that you mention it...


----------



## Kimbashop

jeanstohandbags said:


> Love this blue!



Stunning!


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Stunning!


Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Hobo


----------



## Grande Latte

ksuromax said:


> BV pouch and 2 knot bracelets



I like this blue. It's very versatile and sophisticated.


----------



## ksuromax

Grande Latte said:


> I like this blue. It's very versatile and sophisticated.


thank you!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I returned the Prada Calfskin Shopper ( it was too big for my taste ) and decided to get this smooth beauty
Had this Burberry Medium Belt in grey , but returned it too , because the grey was so bluish ...
But now I'm happy 
I'm a great fan of the shopper style atm


----------



## muchstuff

Yet another BV, ottone Cabat


----------



## ksuromax

she is a stunner!!  
congrats!


----------



## dlimbo

Found this a couple of days ago at my  Red Cross store. It's nothing designer - a local small Australian brand called Rugged Hide that I'd never heard of before. Bought it on impulse because it reminded me of Tempete. In real life, the blue comes across more and there are no pinkish tones. It was about $60 US, brand new and half retail price. I'm hoping it will keep my Tempete craving at bay for a while! The leather is soft and textured, and it is a such a comfy understated medium-sized cross body (straps can shortened into a shoulder length too). Reminds me a little of the Folk . As much fun as it is hunting down your next Bal, love those random charity shop one-off finds.


----------



## ksuromax

Finally it's here! BV ziparound tote in deerskin
now we're twin with @muchstuff


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Finally it's here! BV ziparound tote in deerskin
> now we're twin with @muchstuff



I can only imagine she feels as good as she looks!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Finally it's here! BV ziparound tote in deerskin
> now we're twin with @muchstuff


Yay bag twin!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> I can only imagine she feels as good as she looks!


seriously, this leather is out of this world! I haven't seen/touched any other leather in any other brand that would be even close to BV cervo!! 
thanks for bag


----------



## Kimbashop

I love your tote and I am totally intrigued with the deerskin leather. Can you post a modshot so we can see what it looks like when it hangs?  I’m seriously considering one on the ‘bay.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I love your tote and I am totally intrigued with the deerskin leather. Can you post a modshot so we can see what it looks like when it hangs?  I’m seriously considering one on the ‘bay.


Here's a bunch of pics of mine...great bag. The only negative I find is when you have it completely zipped up there's a lot of leather from the sides that gets zipped into the interior of the bag. I do like the fact that you can zip up just the top couple of inches of you want to keep the bag looking smaller at the opening but I pretty much just use it wide open. The leathers so soft that it doesn't stick out and knock stuff down.  @ksuromax can you post a mod shot?


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Here's a bunch of pics of mine...great bag. The only negative I find is when you have it completely zipped up there's a lot of leather from the sides that gets zipped into the interior of the bag. I do like the fact that you can zip up just the top couple of inches of you want to keep the bag looking smaller at the opening but I pretty much just use it wide open. The leathers so soft that it doesn't stick out and knock stuff down.  @ksuromax can you post a mod shot?
> View attachment 4418210
> View attachment 4418214
> View attachment 4418215
> View attachment 4418216
> View attachment 4418218
> View attachment 4418219
> View attachment 4418220
> View attachment 4418221


Thanks for all of the pictures! I see what you mean about how the leather gathers inside. That leather looks gorgeous. Do you prefer your hobo(s) to the tote? I've seen some cervo hobos for good prices on the bay.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Thanks for all of the pictures! I see what you mean about how the leather gathers inside. That leather looks gorgeous. Do you prefer your hobo(s) to the tote? I've seen some cervo hobos for good prices on the bay.


They serve different functions. The zip around is a workhorse that I grab when I'm out for the whole day and running errands, it fits a lot so if I'm picking up bits and pieces I can throw them all in the ZA and at the end of the day feel somewhat organized. Some days it actually stays in the car as a catch-all and I carry a smaller handbag with wallet, etc. The baseball cervo hobo carries less although you can still throw some extras into it for sure. But it's more a handbag than a tote.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> seriously, this leather is out of this world! I haven't seen/touched any other leather in any other brand that would be even close to BV cervo!!
> thanks for bag



I'm feeling tempted  why must I have a soft spot for deerskin


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Here's a bunch of pics of mine...great bag. The only negative I find is when you have it completely zipped up there's a lot of leather from the sides that gets zipped into the interior of the bag. I do like the fact that you can zip up just the top couple of inches of you want to keep the bag looking smaller at the opening but I pretty much just use it wide open. The leathers so soft that it doesn't stick out and knock stuff down.  @ksuromax can you post a mod shot?
> View attachment 4418210
> View attachment 4418214
> View attachment 4418215
> View attachment 4418216
> View attachment 4418218
> View attachment 4418219
> View attachment 4418220
> View attachment 4418221


i will do at the weekend, and comparison with Bazar, too


----------



## ksuromax

BV Pillow and Balenciaga sneakers


----------



## ksuromax

BV Pillow


----------



## ksuromax

ksuromax said:


> i will do at the weekend, and comparison with Bazar, too


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bv-and-cross-brand-style-comparison.956092/page-4#post-33090207
here we go!


----------



## muchstuff

Finally broke my Bao Bao out of it's dust bag...


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Finally broke my Bao Bao out of it's dust bag...
> View attachment 4424601


I find these bags to be simplly adorable. I have no idea why. They just make me smile.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I find these bags to be simplly adorable. I have no idea why. They just make me smile.


I find them very appealing visually. It's a bit weird when you're used to carrying quality leather but it's very comfy to carry.  I love the way it changes shape every time you put it down ...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I find them very appealing visually. It's a bit weird when you're used to carrying quality leather but it's very comfy to carry.  I love the way it changes shape every time you put it down ...
> View attachment 4424691


very cool looking bag!!


----------



## muchstuff

Trying hard to rotate through my bags, pulled out my Coach Bandit today...


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Trying hard to rotate through my bags, pulled out my Coach Bandit today...
> 
> View attachment 4426939



When did this style come out? It's a beauty.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> When did this style come out? It's a beauty.


2017? I'm really not sure but I do know I'm usually the last to discover stuff so it's not newer than that .


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Trying hard to rotate through my bags, pulled out my Coach Bandit today...
> 
> View attachment 4426939


dreamy leather!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> dreamy leather!


Nice but nothing like cervo!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Prada Nero / Astrale Tote
reminds me a little of a Bal City, just different


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> Prada Nero / Astrale Tote
> reminds me a little of a Bal City, just different


I’ve never seen this, nice style!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Not a bag, but my latest purchase: Hermés Jeu de Cartes Twilly!


----------



## ksuromax

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Not a bag, but my latest purchase: Hermés Jeu de Cartes Twilly!
> View attachment 4427852


nice one! and well tied, too!  
i never found the cw i wanted  sigh


----------



## ksuromax

My doggo's got a new friend! 
Meet Po!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> My doggo's got a new friend!
> Meet Po!


So cute!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> So cute!


he is!


----------



## Kimbashop

ksuromax said:


> My doggo's got a new friend!
> Meet Po!


be still my heart! Adorbs


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> My doggo's got a new friend!
> Meet Po!



OMG!!! Love this one too!!! Sooooo cute!


----------



## ksuromax

Kimbashop said:


> be still my heart! Adorbs





jeanstohandbags said:


> OMG!!! Love this one too!!! Sooooo cute!


thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Cervo hobo


----------



## muchstuff

BV near-new medium Veneta.... THIS is why I keep going back to TRR despite their crappy pics and poor descriptions. Sometimes you strike gold.


----------



## muchstuff

I"d forgotten how heavy this little buggah is...all those studs! Alexander Wang Rockie...


----------



## boeyshona

Picked up this baby from a reseller and it looks as if BRAND NEW!!! Omg


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I"d forgotten how heavy this little buggah is...all those studs! Alexander Wang Rockie...
> 
> View attachment 4449639





boeyshona said:


> Picked up this baby from a reseller and it looks as if BRAND NEW!!! Omg
> 
> View attachment 4450126


you two have made me crave for a glass of wine, and it's only 10 am here! 
fabulous colour, ladies!


----------



## boeyshona

ksuromax said:


> you two have made me crave for a glass of wine, and it's only 10 am here!
> fabulous colour, ladies!



Hahaha wine is always appropriate


----------



## boeyshona

I recently bought this Valentino candystud from matchesfashion but it arrived with corner wears!!! Now I'm not sure whether to keep this or not (it was bought at a good deal tbh) HELPPPPP


----------



## ksuromax

BV hobo


----------



## vesna

after many yesars I found one of my HG bags - Yves Saint Laurent pearlized small downtown. I tend to carry smaller and smaller bags, so with few medium ones, this one is so refreshing, and the colour is grey-blue, amazing IRL


----------



## ksuromax

vesna said:


> after many yesars I found one of my HG bags - Yves Saint Laurent pearlized small downtown. I tend to carry smaller and smaller bags, so with few medium ones, this one is so refreshing, and the colour is grey-blue, amazing IRL
> View attachment 4451020


Looks like Bal Pearly bronze Hamilton, lovely bag, enjoy!


----------



## vesna

ksuromax said:


> Looks like Bal Pearly bronze Hamilton, lovely bag, enjoy!


thanks a lot !!

it is a bit bluer and lighter than Hamilton, it is like Blue Iridescent , strange and hard to make a photo, but it looks more like darker pigeon blue


----------



## muchstuff

alesandrtr114 said:


> Hey y'all! I'm really new at this  maybe someone could recommend me any sites or shops where I could buy high quality copies of Balenciaga sneakers? I'm from Europe btw.
> Thanks!


Hi and welcome. You won't find advice here regarding fakes/copies. We're all about authenticity.


----------



## boeyshona

alesandrtr114 said:


> Hey y'all! I'm really new at this  maybe someone could recommend me any sites or shops where I could buy high quality copies of Balenciaga sneakers? I'm from Europe btw.
> Thanks!



This isn't a place for replicas.


----------



## muchstuff

My new to me Chanel...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> My new to me Chanel...
> 
> View attachment 4453918


is it similar to BV Hobo? 
looks really nice!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> is it similar to BV Hobo?
> looks really nice!


This first thing I thought when I looked in the mirror was that it hangs similar to the baseball hobo but with a flat bottom. Same roundness to the upper half. I’ll post a mod shot tomorrow.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> My new to me Chanel...
> 
> View attachment 4453918



Looks absolutely beautiful   What type of leather is it and is this a rare style (I don't think I've seen this one before though I'm not overly familiar with Chanel).  Can't wait for mods.....


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> Looks absolutely beautiful   What type of leather is it and is this a rare style (I don't think I've seen this one before though I'm not overly familiar with Chanel).  Can't wait for mods.....


I know less about Chanel than you do I’m sure. I don’t think it’s particularly rare, just an older style.  From the early 2000’s I believe.


----------



## ksuromax

Bottega Veneta Nodini Flap bag


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta Nodini Flap bag


Love it!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Love it!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


>


Saw it today IRL, it's smaller than I thought it would be (30% here in Vancouver!).


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> Looks absolutely beautiful   What type of leather is it and is this a rare style (I don't think I've seen this one before though I'm not overly familiar with Chanel).  Can't wait for mods.....





ksuromax said:


> is it similar to BV Hobo?
> looks really nice!


 Now that I've put stuff in it it doesn't hang as round at the top...sorry for yet another bad bathroom pic!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> My new to me Chanel...
> 
> View attachment 4453918


There it is! Looks lovely.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> There it is! Looks lovely.


Very comfy bag to carry.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Now that I've put stuff in it it doesn't hang as round at the top...sorry for yet another bad bathroom pic!
> View attachment 4454840


it looks good on you!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Saw it today IRL, it's smaller than I thought it would be (30% here in Vancouver!).


yup, 30% off here, too
it's small but roomy
it fits quite a bit
capacity wise it's like a Mulberry Lily


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> yup, 30% off here, too
> it's small but roomy
> it fits quite a bit
> capacity wise it's like a Mulberry Lily


Not familiar with the Mulberry but the BV looks quite small. It only came in one size right?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Not familiar with the Mulberry but the BV looks quite small. It only came in one size right?


yes, only 1 size
remember my hot pink one i was posting from vacs?
ETA: pics of Mulbs Lily from last vacs


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> yes, only 1 size
> remember my hot pink one i was posting from vacs?
> ETA: pics of Mulbs Lily from last vacs


That looks like it would hold more than the BV...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> That looks like it would hold more than the BV...


i'm going to do a comparison between the two, we'll see how wins


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i'm going to do a comparison between the two, we'll see how wins


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


>


check my thread in 10-15 mins, i'm off to post the pics


----------



## vesna

ksuromax said:


> yes, only 1 size
> remember my hot pink one i was posting from vacs?
> ETA: pics of Mulbs Lily from last vacs


gorgeous, fits right in Barcelona color palette


----------



## ksuromax

vesna said:


> gorgeous, fits right in Barcelona color palette


thank you!!


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry Lily today 
from one extreme to another  
from fire into.... freezzzzze!!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Lily today
> from one extreme to another
> from fire into.... freezzzzze!!!


Where ARE you here?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Where ARE you here?


still there, in Dubai!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> still there, in Dubai!


But of course...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> But of course...


it's a cafe in the mall, seats, tables, statues (obviously) all is made of ice, and they serve delicious hot chocolate and dead cold pop-corn, chilled with liquid nitrogen


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> it's a cafe in the mall, seats, tables, statues (obviously) all is made of ice, and they serve delicious hot chocolate and dead cold pop-corn, chilled with liquid nitrogen


You live in SUCH an interesting place.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> You live in SUCH an interesting place.


oh, yesss!!


----------



## fayden

I bought a Rogue from the Coach summer sale. I'm eyeing another one....


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> I bought a Rogue from the Coach summer sale. I'm eyeing another one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4463036


What size is this and what do you like about it?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I'm waiting for this Celine Big Bag Small in Amazone
Hope it fits my needs ...


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm waiting for this Celine Big Bag Small in Amazone
> Hope it fits my needs ...


Great colour!


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm waiting for this Celine Big Bag Small in Amazone
> Hope it fits my needs ...


how do you find that wide base? 
looks quite structured to me


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ksuromax said:


> how do you find that wide base?
> looks quite structured to me


I'll tell you , when I get her


----------



## fayden

muchstuff said:


> What size is this and what do you like about it?



It's the regular size Rogue. Good sized work bag. Quality is pretty amazing. The inside is lined with suede. There are 3 large compartments. Comes with a shoulder strap but I wouldn't carry it that way. I prefer handheld. Looks very professional!


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> It's the regular size Rogue. Good sized work bag. Quality is pretty amazing. The inside is lined with suede. There are 3 large compartments. Comes with a shoulder strap but I wouldn't carry it that way. I prefer handheld. Looks very professional!
> 
> View attachment 4463761


Great bag for work I agree!


----------



## muchstuff

Another pre-loved Chanel...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Another pre-loved Chanel...
> View attachment 4466298


nice score!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> Another pre-loved Chanel...
> View attachment 4466298



Wow, this style looks beautiful, and the leather looks quite scrumptious also!


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> Wow, this style looks beautiful, and the leather looks quite scrumptious also!



Unfortunately TRR struck again, there was a good-sized bit of damage on the front (looked like something hot had touched it, a curling iron maybe?). I tried to touch it up but the blacks didn't match so had to basically redye the whole bag which will kill any resale value as it's changed the texture of the leather. But the bag still looks great and I love the style, which is why I kept it rather than returning it. That's 3 out of the last four bags I've bought there that have had an issue. But I keep buying because I've also purchased some true winners at great prices!
Here's the original before I worked on it, don't know if you can tell the difference in a pic...


----------



## muchstuff

Here's a pic of the damage...it not only discoloured the leather but changed the texture, it's kind of like a smooth scar. TRR gave me an $85 store credit as compensation, I was less than thrilled.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> Unfortunately TRR struck again, there was a good-sized bit of damage on the front (looked like something hot had touched it, a curling iron maybe?). I tried to touch it up but the blacks didn't match so had to basically redye the whole bag which will kill any resale value as it's changed the texture of the leather. But the bag still looks great and I love the style, which is why I kept it rather than returning it. That's 3 out of the last four bags I've bought there that have had an issue. But I keep buying because I've also purchased some true winners at great prices!
> Here's the original before I worked on it, don't know if you can tell the difference in a pic...
> 
> View attachment 4466652



I really can hardly tell in the pics, but knowing dye, the leather would not be as soft, but you have done a great dye job & she has come up a treat!


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> I really can hardly tell in the pics, but knowing dye, the leather would not be as soft, but you have done a great dye job & she has come up a treat!


Thanks! I’m appallingly ignorant about Chanel TBH. I’m not sure what the leather type is on this bag but I’ve found on two out of three of my Chanel bags the leather isn't what I’d call soft to begin with.


----------



## muchstuff

My beautiful BV ottone Cabat...


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> Thanks! I’m appallingly ignorant about Chanel TBH. I’m not sure what the leather type is on this bag but I’ve found on two out of three of my Chanel bags the leather isn't what I’d call soft to begin with.



Lolz I'm probably more ignorant about Chanel than you, I had just assumed that their leather would be uber soft.....but now that I think about it, I'm not sure where I came up with that 
I do browse through Chanel bags every now & then, but can't quite decide which one is for me.  And then the prices, for bags that are not in the greatest condition......I usually give up & look for more Bals


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> Lolz I'm probably more ignorant about Chanel than you, I had just assumed that their leather would be uber soft.....but now that I think about it, I'm not sure where I came up with that
> I do browse through Chanel bags every now & then, but can't quite decide which one is for me.  And then the prices, for bags that are not in the greatest condition......I usually give up & look for more Bals


I’m sure they are Chanel leathers that are very soft, two of mine have similar (caviar?) leather and the third is totally different, very smooth although not Napa-soft. I should spend some time in the Chanel info threads!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I’m sure they are Chanel leathers that are very soft, two of mine have similar (caviar?) leather and the third is totally different, very smooth although not Napa-soft. I should spend some time in the Chanel info threads!


i don't think any of yours is 'caviar' 
it's very different, with well defined caviar-size grains


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> My beautiful BV ottone Cabat...
> 
> View attachment 4467195


 
i carried mine yesterday, switched today to Bal


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i don't think any of yours is 'caviar'
> it's very different, with well defined caviar-size grains


Thanks, I realized that after looking it up. Don’t know what mine are, more research needed!


----------



## muchstuff

@ksuromax what type of leather was your on the road tote?
EDIT: Found a reference with six different types of caviar leather...


----------



## muchstuff

At the risk of highjacking this thread I’ve been doing a little reading and caviar leather is calfskin and comes in many different finishes, not all look like the individual “caviar” grains. There’s glazed, washed, matte, iridescent, to name a few. So I do think two out of three of my bags are a form of caviar leather. I’m guessing the other may be lamb? More reading needed.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> @ksuromax what type of leather was your on the road tote?


Glazed calfskin


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Here she is ! I guess it will not be my last 
Size and style go well with me. 
The square base is much smaller than I thought


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Here she is ! I guess it will not be my last
> Size and style go well with me.
> The square base is much smaller than I thought


great colour  
enjoy!


----------



## ksuromax

a new member of the family  
Large Veneta


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> a new member of the family
> Large Veneta


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Pollie-Jean said:


> Here she is ! I guess it will not be my last
> Size and style go well with me.
> The square base is much smaller than I thought





ksuromax said:


> a new member of the family
> Large Veneta



Both these bags are gorgeous.....but their colours are totally phenomenal!


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Both these bags are gorgeous.....but their colours are totally phenomenal!


Thank you, Darlin'!


----------



## ksuromax

my new Veneta on her maiden voyage


----------



## BleuSaphir

I love my MCM backpack!


----------



## fayden

Couldn't resist another Coach bag!


----------



## muchstuff

My second Coach Bandit hobo...love the colour of the suede lining!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> My second Coach Bandit hobo...love the colour of the suede lining!
> 
> View attachment 4473405
> View attachment 4473406


leather is gorgeous!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> leather is gorgeous!


Yeah they have nice leather for the price!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> my new Veneta on her maiden voyage



You look gorgeous K .  Perfect red lips


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> You look gorgeous K .  Perfect red lips


thank you, Darlin'!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Luckily there is this great model (which is made *only* for me  )
if Balenciaga has nothing more to offer me...


----------



## ksuromax

BV head to toe today


----------



## ksuromax

cheating on Bal with my other love - BV Large Nodini and the dog charm


----------



## victoroliveira

has just arrived.. bumbag!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Of course I needed one more in gray


----------



## ksuromax

BV Nodini


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Nodini



Always LOVE your travel pics — fantastic how you can include the beautiful sights along with your beautiful bags and beautiful you as well .  Enjoy


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Always LOVE your travel pics — fantastic how you can include the beautiful sights along with your beautiful bags and beautiful you as well .  Enjoy


thank you, my Dear!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I couldn't resist


----------



## alla.miss

Following PJ’s givenchy vibe


----------



## Pollie-Jean

alla.miss said:


> View attachment 4492823
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following PJ’s givenchy vibe



Great red !


----------



## ksuromax

BV small Nodini 
@BolognaItaly


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> BV small Nodini
> @BolognaItaly


I almost couldn't find it in the first picture!


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> I almost couldn't find it in the first picture!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> BV small Nodini
> @BolognaItaly


Love this bag!


----------



## ksuromax

in Verona today


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> in Verona today


Love all of the photos, but that second one...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Love all of the photos, but that second one...


you cannot imagine how big the queue was there to take a picture with 'Juliette' and what looks they gave us! My DH was placing the bag on her, i was capturing...


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> you cannot imagine how big the queue was there to take a picture with 'Juliette' and what looks they gave us! My DH was placing the bag on her, i was capturing...


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> you cannot imagine how big the queue was there to take a picture with 'Juliette' and what looks they gave us! My DH was placing the bag on her, i was capturing...



 Probs not really allowed  but it's always a bit of fun to push boundaries  and then laugh forever more at the pics that capture that moment of naughtiness


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> Probs not really allowed  but it's always a bit of fun to push boundaries  and then laugh forever more at the pics that capture that moment of naughtiness


Don't see an issue, statue's Italian, bag's Italian...


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> Don't see an issue, statue's Italian, bag's Italian...



Case closed!


----------



## ksuromax

Nodini Monalisa in Verona 
(at the top of the Tower)


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Nodini Monalisa in Verona
> (at the top of the Tower)


You trying to tell us something with that last pic?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> You trying to tell us something with that last pic?


NOOO!!! 
just saw this while wandering in the city
it's a very sweet, and unusual way of celebrating the baby arrival 
i've seen this for the first time!


----------



## ksuromax

in Milan today


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I just wanted to let you know , that from now on I will live under a bridge and have adapted my dress style
( Thom Krom )


----------



## ksuromax

i have bought the best souvenir in Italy - a BV bag! 
my new Nodini in Atlantic in Genoa!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> i have bought the best souvenir in Italy - a BV bag!
> my new Nodini in Atlantic in Genoa!



Agree — this is the best kind of souvenir for us TPFers .  Beautiful color K.  Congrats and enjoy,   Really love all your travel pictures


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Agree — this is the best kind of souvenir for us TPFers .  Beautiful color K.  Congrats and enjoy,   Really love all your travel pictures


thank you, my Dear!!


----------



## ksuromax

another bag purchased in Italy during my trip - a small xbody bag, simple and cute as it only can be! 
on her maiden voyage in Istanbul today  
overlooking Bosphorus


----------



## muchstuff

Bag twins with @frenziedhandbag (thanks for the help!). My new Bao Bao...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Bag twins with @frenziedhandbag (thanks for the help!). My new Bao Bao...
> View attachment 4505036



So pretty — I love the look of these Bao Bao bags.  Congrats and enjoy


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> So pretty — I love the look of these Bao Bao bags.  Congrats and enjoy


Thanks!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> My new Bao Bao...


You are most welcome! Stoked to be bag twins!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Finally I could get them !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

These came today


----------



## alla.miss

Pollie-Jean said:


> Finally I could get them !


great buy! and I've been eyeing them too  in red color. so sad summer is over


----------



## Pollie-Jean

alla.miss said:


> great buy! and I've been eyeing them too  in red color. so sad summer is over


Come on, summer is not over yet ! 
The red ones are plain , without print , aren't they ? Such a fantastic red ! Good luck finding them , alla.miss and post pics if you should succeed


----------



## alla.miss

Pollie-Jean said:


> Come on, summer is not over yet !
> The red ones are plain , without print , aren't they ? Such a fantastic red ! Good luck finding them , alla.miss and post pics if you should succeed


where I live summer is over  maybe was 6 days of heat wave in total, that's all. Not getting higher than +15C! Rain and wind..
So purchasing new slides maybe next year


----------



## Pollie-Jean

alla.miss said:


> where I live summer is over  maybe was *6 days* of heat wave in total, that's all. Not getting higher than +15C! Rain and wind..
> So purchasing new slides maybe next year


 omg ! That's hard


----------



## alla.miss

Pollie-Jean said:


> omg ! That's hard


yeah, that's harsh  but maybe.. if I go to the sea side this autumn.. hm


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Finally I could get them !


great score, our queen of Birks!  
enjoy!


----------



## ksuromax

BV small bag and the giant mussles shells


----------



## jeanstohandbags

alla.miss said:


> where I live summer is over  maybe was 6 days of heat wave in total, that's all. Not getting higher than +15C! Rain and wind..
> So purchasing new slides maybe next year



Ooooooh so cold


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Since recently I'm crazy about sunglasses 
My latest achievement :
Ann Demeulemeester / Linda Farrow
These are very close to perfection for my needs 
Black / Grey , matt lenses , Titan with Sterling Silver  and they weigh almost nothing
Yes , I'm happy


----------



## ksuromax

on the first day of 'back to work' i needed a shot of adrenaline  
BV Veneta


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> on the first day of 'back to work' i needed a shot of adrenaline
> BV Veneta



Welcome home K .  It seems like you were on a super long holiday this time — we thoroughly enjoyed all the wonderful pictures.  This BV is gorgeous—I don’t remember this one (from your large collection ).  Hope you were able to slowly ease back into things at work and home (like cooking, lol)


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> on the first day of 'back to work' i needed a shot of adrenaline
> BV Veneta


 Hiya doggo!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Welcome home K .  It seems like you were on a super long holiday this time — we thoroughly enjoyed all the wonderful pictures.  This BV is gorgeous—I don’t remember this one (from your large collection ).  Hope you were able to slowly ease back into things at work and home (like cooking, lol)


thank you, my dear!  
yes, it was a bit long this year, but we so needed it!  
getting back to cooking, and especially washing/laundry was a kinda hard landing


----------



## muchstuff

Cheating with the Bao Bao today...good bag for a rainy day.


----------



## fayden

Enjoying my newest Chelsea Champlain custom Rogue.


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> Enjoying my newest Chelsea Champlain custom Rogue.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4521484
> View attachment 4521485


Killer.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Here she is , my new to me  Chanel Origami Tote


----------



## Iamminda

Pollie-Jean said:


> Here she is , my new to me  Chanel Origami Tote



Oh I like this one a lot, those cool handles— it’s perfect for you.  Did you add a different strap? Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Iamminda said:


> Oh I like this one a lot, those cool handles— it’s perfect for you.  Did you add a different strap? Congrats and enjoy.


Thank you ,Iamminda
Yes , I added an Off White strap. Otherwise, Chanel bags can be a bit boring , in *my *opinion 
Unfortunately, I can't find a translation for : bieder / spießig
Sorry , my english is rudimentary


----------



## Iamminda

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you ,Iamminda
> Yes , I added an Off White strap. Otherwise, Chanel bags can be a bit boring , in *my *opinion
> Unfortunately, I can't find a translation for : bieder / spießig
> Sorry , my english is rudimentary



PJ, your English is just fine.  And your style is more than fine


----------



## muchstuff

Cutest little Coach accordion card holder. I love the Kaffe Fassett (textile artist) collection but only in small amounts (or wallpaper if I could find any, he does the most incredible florals)...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Cutest little Coach accordion card holder. I love the Kaffe Fassett (textile artist) collection but only in small amounts (or wallpaper if I could find any, he does the most incredible florals)...
> View attachment 4534370
> View attachment 4534371
> View attachment 4534372



I like this floral collection as well (luckily, no style/item works for me, lol)


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> I like this floral collection as well (luckily, no style/item works for me, lol)


Not a fan of the styles either but there was one WOC that has me seriously contemplating it. Doesn't look nearly as good on the website as in IRL.


----------



## victoroliveira

A new wallet from Saint Laurent


----------



## ksuromax

BV Messenger


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Celine


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ksuromax said:


> BV Messenger


 this color


----------



## muchstuff

Have purchased my first bag by The Row, pics next week.


----------



## muchstuff

I'm cheating a lot these days...My Duplex bag by The Row, really happy with her...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> I'm cheating a lot these days...My Duplex bag by The Row, really happy with her...
> View attachment 4555929


This is beautiful . Love this metallic color.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> This is beautiful . Love this metallic color.


Ah, actually just black, it's the way the light's hitting it.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Ah, actually just black, it's the way the light's hitting it.



Lol, I really need new glasses.  Beautiful pebbled leather.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Lol, I really need new glasses.


Nah, I can see why would think it was metallic. It would be great in a metallic...


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> I'm cheating a lot these days...My Duplex bag by The Row, really happy with her...
> View attachment 4555929


WOW! I love the Row styles. Thieves one is so perfect for you. It is a lovely classic.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> WOW! I love the Row styles. Thieves one is so perfect for you. It is a lovely classic.


There are a couple other styles I really like as well. Start of another slippery slope...?


----------



## Kimbashop

Kimbashop said:


> WOW! I love the Row styles. Thieves one is so perfect for you. It is a lovely classic.


Darn autocorrect! Obviously I did not mean to imply that thieves were involved LOL


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Darn autocorrect! Obviously I did not mean to imply that thieves were involved LOL


...Haven't we all learned to read autocorrect?


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> There are a couple other styles I really like as well. Start of another slippery slope...?


Most likely. Their prices are what stop me. But I’ll be curious to hear what you think. I don’t mind paying for high quality classics esp with the preloved market.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Most likely. Their prices are what stop me. But I’ll be curious to hear what you think. I don’t mind paying for high quality classics esp with the preloved market.


It wasn't any more than I've paid for pre-loved BVs. And the quality is actually quite nice. Suede lined. Centre zipped pocket is heavy cotton twill.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

muchstuff said:


> I'm cheating a lot these days...My Duplex bag by The Row, really happy with her...
> View attachment 4555929


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I'm cheating a lot these days...My Duplex bag by The Row, really happy with her...
> View attachment 4555929


nicely cheated, my dear!  leather looks gorgeous!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> It wasn't any more than I've paid for pre-loved BVs. And the quality is actually quite nice. Suede lined. Centre zipped pocket is heavy cotton twill.
> 
> View attachment 4556015


Lovely -- you had me at suede lining


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> nicely cheated, my dear!  leather looks gorgeous!


Thanks ksuro!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Burberry


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> Burberry


LOVE THIS


----------



## muchstuff

Elsa Peretti bone cuff...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Elsa Peretti bone cuff...
> View attachment 4563925



I like both of your arm candies .


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> I like both of your arm candies .


Thanks! The other is a local company called Pyrrha.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Elsa Peretti bone cuff...
> View attachment 4563925


 
did you get S or M?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> did you get S or M?


It’s a small in width, medium in circumference. They don’t seem to make a small in circumference as well, this is a little big so I’m going to take it in and see if they can size it a bit.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> It’s a small in width, medium in circumference. They don’t seem to make a small in circumference as well, this is a little big so I’m going to take it in and see if they can size it a bit.


wait till it's hot and see how you feel it, it might feel too tight in summer


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> wait till it's hot and see how you feel it, it might feel too tight in summer


We don't get the temperatures that you do but I don't think this will ever feel tight on me, I have a little too much room in it as is. Wonder what they never made them smallest width in a small band size .


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> We don't get the temperatures that you do but I don't think this will ever feel tight on me, I have a little too much room in it as is. Wonder what they never made them smallest width in a small band size .


they probably did, i guess asian market might have some, did you check japanese resellers?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> they probably did, i guess asian market might have some, did you check japanese resellers?


Too late now but no, I just checked what I could find on eBay. The Tiffany site doesn't have them in the small circumference either so I assumed they didn't make them.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Too late now but no, I just checked what I could find on eBay. The Tiffany site doesn't have them in the small circumference either so I assumed they didn't make them.


strange, but ok


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> strange, but ok


Struck me as odd too.


----------



## ksuromax

BV hobo


----------



## piosavsfan

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo


What is this color called? It is gorgeous! I need to find one.


----------



## ksuromax

piosavsfan said:


> What is this color called? It is gorgeous! I need to find one.


thank you! 
It's Mallow


----------



## muchstuff

BV cervo backpack...


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> BV cervo backpack...
> View attachment 4565950



You always find the most gorgeous bags! This one is stunning!


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> You always find the most gorgeous bags! This one is stunning!


It is but regrettably I've decided I'm too petite to carry it off. And of course I've removed the tags...sigh.


----------



## dolali

....


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> It is but regrettably I've decided I'm too petite to carry it off. And of course I've removed the tags...sigh.





dolali said:


> Oh no! Maybe keep it as a travel bag? The leather is so


----------



## muchstuff

I have more travel bags than I need...I'll call tomorrow and see if there's anything I can do re: returning it. Oh well, that's the risk you take . But yes, she's a lovely bag .


----------



## ksuromax

gosh, what a beauty!! 


muchstuff said:


> BV cervo backpack...
> View attachment 4565950


i donno how you're gonna pack and send it back??
i'd have miserably failed to do so 
just can't let go this preciousss


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> gosh, what a beauty!!
> 
> i donno how you're gonna pack and send it back??
> i'd have miserably failed to do so
> just can't let go this preciousss


I knowwww... it’s frustrating because it’s so beautiful but it’s meant for someone taller than me. And it’s too lovely to sit in my closet!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I knowwww... it’s frustrating because it’s so beautiful but it’s meant for someone taller than me. And it’s too lovely to sit in my closet!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


>


And of course because I picked it up in the US I took the tags off to bring it home  so may not be able to return it. We shall see tomorrow...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> And of course because I picked it up in the US I took the tags off to bring it home  so may not be able to return it. We shall see tomorrow...


well, you can always consign it from anew


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> well, you can always consign it from anew


Or sell it, yes, but hopefully they'll take pity on poor small me and let me return it .


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Or sell it, yes, but hopefully they'll take pity on poor small me and let me return it .


lol


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> lol


They were very gracious about it, my return shipping label will be here within 24 hours, yay!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> They were very gracious about it, my return shipping label will be here within 24 hours, yay!


awesome and sad at the same time ... sigh


----------



## muchstuff

Coach smooth leather duffle in saddle...nice touch of ombre near the top and bottom.


----------



## thundercloud

Got my first SL bag. Been wanting a lightweight grey crossbody for ages!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Coach smooth leather duffle in saddle...nice touch of ombre near the top and bottom.
> View attachment 4566922


leather looks dreamy!! 
and what a perfect colour for autumn!!


----------



## ksuromax

thundercloud said:


> Got my first SL bag. Been wanting a lightweight grey crossbody for ages!


simple and elegant!  
enjoy!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Elsa Peretti bone cuff...
> View attachment 4563925


Love these cuffs. Looks great on you.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Love these cuffs. Looks great on you.


Thanks, it's a little too big and I asked at Tiffany but they can't resize it unfortunately!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, it's a little too big and I asked at Tiffany but they can't resize it unfortunately!


i thought so 
can you squeeze it by yourself? just a tiny wee bit? 
i did open mine as it felt tight at first


----------



## ksuromax

My pink bag for October  
BV hobo


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i thought so
> can you squeeze it by yourself? just a tiny wee bit?
> i did open mine as it felt tight at first


Haven't tried that but I will...


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i thought so
> can you squeeze it by yourself? just a tiny wee bit?
> i did open mine as it felt tight at first


Hah, grabbed it and gave it a good squeeze, perfect fit! Thanks for the idea .


----------



## fayden

This one is because of @muchstuff !


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> View attachment 4570102
> 
> 
> This one is because of @muchstuff !


Look at that cervo


----------



## ksuromax

fayden said:


> View attachment 4570102
> 
> 
> This one is because of @muchstuff !


Yummmm!!!


----------



## fayden

This is my second BV in a week and a half! All your fault @muchstuff


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> This is my second BV in a week and a half! All your fault @muchstuff
> 
> 
> View attachment 4572330
> View attachment 4572331
> View attachment 4572332


Time for you to join us on the BV subforum!


----------



## ksuromax

fayden said:


> This is my second BV in a week and a half! All your fault @muchstuff
> 
> 
> View attachment 4572330
> View attachment 4572331
> View attachment 4572332


great choice!


----------



## Kimbashop

fayden said:


> This is my second BV in a week and a half! All your fault @muchstuff
> 
> 
> View attachment 4572330
> View attachment 4572331
> View attachment 4572332


Oh my! That is a gorgeous bag and color. Which model is this? Asking for a friend


----------



## fayden

Kimbashop said:


> Oh my! That is a gorgeous bag and color. Which model is this? Asking for a friend



Hahahah it's a limited edition cocker color is malva i believe. only 300 were made. It's from 2007/2008?


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Oh my! That is a gorgeous bag and color. Which model is this? Asking for a friend


There’s one on eBay coming from Japan. Not sure of condition.


----------



## muchstuff

My first Goyard, doubtful that it's the one and only...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> My first Goyard, doubtful that it's the one and only...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4574230



Oh this is a great looking bag.  I have been looking (just looking though, lol) at their hobos too recently.  Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Oh this is a great looking bag.  I have been looking (just looking though, lol) at their hobos too recently.  Congrats and enjoy.


Thanks, it really is a lovely bag.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, it really is a lovely bag.



Forgot to ask — yours has a zipper top, right?   If yes, I love how it slouches when carried (because in pictures of the bag just sitting there, it looks really wide across).


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Forgot to ask — yours has a zipper top, right?   If yes, I love how it slouches when carried (because in pictures of the bag just sitting there, it looks really wide across).


It's called Grenadines and yes, it has a zipper. It has a bit of slouch but  still has some stiffness to it, I don't think it was used much at all. It'll be interesting to see how it progresses as I use it.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> It's called Grenadines and yes, it has a zipper. It has a bit of slouch but  still has some stiffness to it, I don't think it was used much at all. It'll be interesting to see how it progresses as I use it.



Thanks MS .  Just googled it and yes, this is the exact one (in black too, lol) that always catches my eyes on FP.  It’s quite lovely. (But am on a ban indefinitely starting soon)


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Thanks MS .  Just googled it and yes, this is the exact one (in black too, lol) that always catches my eyes on FP.  It’s quite lovely. (But am on a ban indefinitely starting soon)


Then get it before your ban starts .


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, it really is a lovely bag.


now you've gone to the dark side??


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> now you've gone to the dark side??


You’re the second person who has said  that! What’s so dark about Goyard?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> You’re the second person who has said  that! What’s so dark about Goyard?


not Goyard in particular, but coated canvas


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> not Goyard in particular, but coated canvas


It’s not canvas, it’s linen, hemp and cotton ...I get your point, never thought I’d buy one myself and nothing can replace BV’s cervo or Bal’s chèvre but damn it’s a nice bag


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> It’s not canvas, it’s linen, hemp and cotton ...I get your point, never thought I’d buy one myself and nothing can replace BV’s cervo or Bal’s chèvre but damn it’s a nice bag


enjoy!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> It’s not canvas, it’s linen, hemp and cotton ...I get your point, never thought I’d buy one myself and nothing can replace BV’s cervo or Bal’s chèvre but damn it’s a nice bag


enjoy!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> enjoy!


I shall not stay on the dark side, never fear


----------



## fayden

muchstuff said:


> My first Goyard, doubtful that it's the one and only...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4574230



very nice, any modeling shots??


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> very nice, any modeling shots??


I’ll try tomorrow!


----------



## muchstuff

@fayden here you go, quick pic...


----------



## fayden

muchstuff said:


> @fayden here you go, quick pic...
> View attachment 4575534



Wow that looks really nice, I like it on you!


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> Wow that looks really nice, I like it on you!


Thanks!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> @fayden here you go, quick pic...
> View attachment 4575534


I like the shape of it!


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I like the shape of it!


It looks wider when it's sitting down. Goyard recommends you hang them so they don't crease but wouldn't they just crease vertically then?  
It's an adjustment if you're used to smooshy leather, they're not as cozy to carry but I love it.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> @fayden here you go, quick pic...
> View attachment 4575534



It looks very good on you


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> It looks very good on you


Thanks!


----------



## dolali

@muchstuff Beautiful bag! Looks great on you. I love Goyard!


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> @muchstuff Beautiful bag! Looks great on you. I love Goyard!


Thanks, I’m pretty happy with her!


----------



## muchstuff

For my DD...never too old for this one!


----------



## fayden

muchstuff said:


> For my DD...never too old for this one!
> View attachment 4578337



LOOOOOVE!


----------



## Ruxby

Vetements teddy backpack


----------



## muchstuff

Ruxby said:


> View attachment 4579033
> View attachment 4579037
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vetements teddy backpack


I have a soft spot for teddy bears


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> I have a soft spot for teddy bears


Me too! Actually, any animal themed items.


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry Daria hobo


----------



## fayden

I've been wanting an Hermes scarf and decided on this one....


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> I've been wanting an Hermes scarf and decided on this one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4582934


You’re just so darn cute... love the scarf on you!


----------



## fayden

muchstuff said:


> You’re just so darn cute... love the scarf on you!



thanks !!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

fayden said:


> I've been wanting an Hermes scarf and decided on this one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4582934



Ooooh, and what a lovely one you decided on......looks perfect on you too!


----------



## fayden

jeanstohandbags said:


> Ooooh, and what a lovely one you decided on......looks perfect on you too!



Thank you!!


----------



## pinksky777

My new Bottega


----------



## ksuromax

fayden said:


> I've been wanting an Hermes scarf and decided on this one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4582934


great choice!


----------



## ksuromax

pinksky777 said:


> My new Bottega


great shot!


----------



## fayden

pinksky777 said:


> My new Bottega



Swooooon!


----------



## pinksky777

ksuromax said:


> great shot!





fayden said:


> Swooooon!


                                   Thanks so much girls!


----------



## muchstuff

My Duplex bag by The Row...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> My Duplex bag by The Row...
> View attachment 4597104



This pebbly leather is insane — love it


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> This pebbly leather is insane — love it


Thanks!


----------



## fayden

muchstuff said:


> My Duplex bag by The Row...
> View attachment 4597104



YUM!


----------



## muchstuff

A pair of Pikolinos to go with my FBF...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> A pair of Pikolinos to go with my FBF...
> View attachment 4599154



Those boots look awesome .  Great pairing with the FBF too


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Those boots look awesome .  Great pairing with the FBF too


Thanks, may need them in black too .


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, may need them in black too .



Definitely, to pair with your black bags of course


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Definitely, to pair with your black bags of course


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> A pair of Pikolinos to go with my FBF...
> View attachment 4599154




Perfect together.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Definitely, to pair with your black bags of course


Oops...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Oops...
> View attachment 4603130


“Oops!...I did it again” — Britney Spears.  Lol.  They are beautiful—and will go with so much.  Enjoy


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> “Oops!...I did it again” — Britney Spears.  Lol.  They are beautiful—and will go with so much.  Enjoy


Thanks, I'm shutting down until after Christmas now, no more shopping!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, I'm shutting down until after Christmas now, no more shopping!



Christmas is 3 weeks away — so a 3 week break is nice .  I am always on a bag “ban” — I always think I can go a year without a new bag — maybe 2020 is the year!!  But I usually cave after a couple of months though  (I am not strong-willed enough to stay banned).


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Christmas is 3 weeks away — so a 3 week break is nice .  I am always on a bag “ban” — I always think I can go a year without a new bag — maybe 2020 is the year!!  But I usually cave after a couple of months though  (I am not strong-willed enough to stay banned).


Well maybe into the new year at least, I keep forgetting that Christmas is around the corner .


----------



## muchstuff

Hah, so not buying just looking...but I see a bag at 15% off because Black Friday and I'm doing the math...then realize I already own one .


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Hah, so not buying just looking...but I see a bag at 15% off because Black Friday and I'm doing the math...then realize I already own one .



It’s both a good sign (you still love it) and bad sign (you may have too many?) when you already own a bag you are eyeing, lol.  Good luck with your “looking” my friend


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> It’s both a good sign (you still love it) and bad sign (you may have too many?) when you already own a bag you are eyeing, lol.  Good luck with your “looking” my friend


----------



## Pinkie*

Just bought it


----------



## chowlover2

Pinkie* said:


> Just bought it


Gorgeous, that color is everything!


----------



## Pinkie*

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous, that color is everything!


Thank You


----------



## Iamminda

Pinkie* said:


> Just bought it



Gorgeous Montaigne .  Is this the denim color?


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Pinkie* said:


> Just bought it



I haven't ever bought an LV bag, but I do love this one!


----------



## Pinkie*

Thank You, yes it is


----------



## muchstuff

Oldie Coach Bleeker, best $100 I ever spent...


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## jeanstohandbags

Pollie-Jean said:


>


Wow, gorgeous!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Medium Le Pliage cuir in the colour brandy out for her first test drive...


----------



## vesna

Pollie-Jean said:


>


So pretty, lovely bag


----------



## vesna

So I have got another orange bag....similar in colour and size as Bal Sunday tote, but of course much different ( keep telling myself) ..... Goyard tote PM


----------



## muchstuff

Fendi Spy hobo...


----------



## muchstuff

Chanel Diamond Stitch hobo...


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> Chanel Diamond Stitch hobo...
> View attachment 4673408


Lovely and sooo shiny! 
Offtopic, but may I ask, what car is this? The door looks very peculiar.


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> Lovely and sooo shiny!
> Offtopic, but may I ask, what car is this? The door looks very peculiar.


My old beater '94 Mercedes E20...


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> My old beater '94 Mercedes E20...


Nah, it's a beauty.  The 90s was a good decade for cars, IMO.


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> Nah, it's a beauty.  The 90s was a good decade for cars, IMO.


This is our second one. DH bought me a new Mercedes wagon year before last, I’ve yet to drive it, told him I’d rather keep the “grandpa” car .


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> This is our second one. DH bought me a new Mercedes wagon year before last, I’ve yet to drive it, told him I’d rather keep the “grandpa” car .


It's so nice to see older cars running, being driven and loved


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> It's so nice to see older cars running, being driven and loved


This one has the one massive windshield wiper blade, a back window sunscreen that extends up and collapses down, and backseat headrests that fling themselves violently backwards when you press a button. I love it.


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> backseat headrests that fling themselves violently backwards when you press a button. I love it.


 You described it so well that I can't unsee it now!


----------



## muchstuff

My newest Fendi Spy...


----------



## chowlover2

muchstuff said:


> My newest Fendi Spy...
> 
> View attachment 4674885


What a pretty color!


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> My newest Fendi Spy...
> 
> View attachment 4674885


Totally agree with chowlover2, the color is gorgeous! And that mushy leather...


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> My newest Fendi Spy...
> 
> View attachment 4674885



That colour is amazing, the leather looks beautiful too!


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> My newest Fendi Spy...
> 
> View attachment 4674885



That color!  Such a pretty purple!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> My newest Fendi Spy...
> 
> View attachment 4674885


WOW! you have been on a roll this past year. That is a gorgeous bag. 

I've been oggling Fendi for a while --still thinking about @JenJBS beautiful purple By The Way and have been searching for one ... Looks like I might have to search for this one, too.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> WOW! you have been on a roll this past year. That is a gorgeous bag.
> 
> I've been oggling Fendi for a while --still thinking about @JenJBS beautiful purple By The Way and have been searching for one ... Looks like I might have to search for this one, too.





chowlover2 said:


> What a pretty color!





IntheOcean said:


> Totally agree with chowlover2, the color is gorgeous! And that mushy leather...





jeanstohandbags said:


> That colour is amazing, the leather looks beautiful too!





JenJBS said:


> That color!  Such a pretty purple!


Thanks all! I'm new to Fendi (slow learner) and I didn't realize how lovely the leather is on these bags!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> My newest Fendi Spy...
> 
> View attachment 4674885



This color is so pretty.  Is this a satchel?  Can you wear it on your shoulder?  Loving all your newbies — keep them coming please .


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> This color is so pretty.  Is this a satchel?  Can you wear it on your shoulder?  Loving all your newbies — keep them coming please .


Yes it’s a satchel, I can wear it on my shoulder but not sure if it’ll fit with a winter coat.


----------



## BBBagHag

You should, if you haven’t already, check out their selleria leather. It is amazeballs. I have a feeling the Anna would appeal to you. I have one and love it to death. They are *relatively inexpensive too. 




muchstuff said:


> Thanks all! I'm new to Fendi (slow learner) and I didn't realize how lovely the leather is on these bags!


----------



## chowlover2

muchstuff said:


> Yes it’s a satchel, I can wear it on my shoulder but not sure if it’ll fit with a winter coat.


It’s funny, I had a Fendi Spy but sold it as I hated the opening with the lipstick holder. I never saw a Spy shoulder bag, and I will now be on the hunt for one. Yours is perfect.


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> You should, if you haven’t already, check out their selleria leather. It is amazeballs. I have a feeling the Anna would appeal to you. I have one and love it to death. They are *relatively inexpensive too.


You know me well, I’ve been hunting the Anna for the last few days. Found one in lime green which I love but wonder if I should stick to my boring basic black/brown/grey. The leather looks lovely...


----------



## muggles

Thanks to muchstuff I bought a bottega veneta! Is on its way! She’ll reveal herself to you tomorrow!
She’s an oldie but good I hope!
Muchstuff, you just bought some awesome bags!


----------



## BBBagHag

There’s a beautiful yellow one on TRR, but I love all things yellow. And I don’t need two of them... or do I?



muchstuff said:


> You know me well, I’ve been hunting the Anna for the last few days. Found one in lime green which I love but wonder if I should stick to my boring basic black/brown/grey. The leather looks lovely...


----------



## muchstuff

chowlover2 said:


> It’s funny, I had a Fendi Spy but sold it as I hated the opening with the lipstick holder. I never saw a Spy shoulder bag, and I will now be on the hunt for one. Yours is perfect.


The jury’s out on the opening to the satchel  at this point, until I carry her for a bit. At first opinion it does seems a little busy...


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> Thanks to muchstuff I bought a bottega veneta! Is on its way! She’ll reveal herself to you tomorrow!
> She’s an oldie but good I hope!
> Muchstuff, you just bought some awesome bags!


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> There’s a beautiful yellow one on TRR, but I love all things yellow. And I don’t need two of them... or do I?


Oh two is absolutely fine IMHO .


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> You described it so well that I can't unsee it now!


Of course now that I've mentioned my lovely old car DD's car dies and I have to give her mine and learn to drive the newer Mercerdes . Oh well, first world problems...


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> Of course now that I've mentioned my lovely old car DD's car dies and I have to give her mine and learn to drive the newer Mercerdes . Oh well, first world problems...


Haha  I'm sorry to hear that. I hope the new Mercedes will not disappoint and that you'll get your old beloved one back as soon as possible.


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> Haha  I'm sorry to hear that. I hope the new Mercedes will not disappoint and that you'll get your old beloved one back as soon as possible.


Thanks!


----------



## muggles

My first Bottega Veneta! Definitely not my last! Didn’t know they had such luscious leather and gorgeous colors! First bag I’ve bought that I’m absolutely in love with! Again, thank you Muchstuff, I saw pics of your BV bags and turned to the dark side! Lol!


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> My first Bottega Veneta! Definitely not my last! Didn’t know they had such luscious leather and gorgeous colors! First bag I’ve bought that I’m absolutely in love with! Again, thank you Muchstuff, I saw pics of your BV bags and turned to the dark side! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4677065


Beware the slippery slope!


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> My first Bottega Veneta! Definitely not my last! Didn’t know they had such luscious leather and gorgeous colors! First bag I’ve bought that I’m absolutely in love with! Again, thank you Muchstuff, I saw pics of your BV bags and turned to the dark side! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4677065


Fab score!


----------



## Kimbashop

muggles said:


> My first Bottega Veneta! Definitely not my last! Didn’t know they had such luscious leather and gorgeous colors! First bag I’ve bought that I’m absolutely in love with! Again, thank you Muchstuff, I saw pics of your BV bags and turned to the dark side! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4677065



How pretty! I've been lurking around the BV forum for a while and haven't taken the plunge yet. How do you find this style in terms of carrying it? Is it a hand carry bag or does it stay on the shoulder with the two straps? It's one of the styles I've been looking at.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## jeanstohandbags

Pollie-Jean said:


>



Gorgeous bag!!  Is this the same style as the other one you posted recently, which was also beautiful?


----------



## muggles

Kimbashop said:


> How pretty! I've been lurking around the BV forum for a while and haven't taken the plunge yet. How do you find this style in terms of carrying it? Is it a hand carry bag or does it stay on the shoulder with the two straps? It's one of the styles I've been looking at.


I find it stays on my shoulder with no problems! Also hand carry! But, hugs your body beautifully when on the shoulder!


----------



## muggles

muchstuff said:


> Beware the slippery slope!


Yes indeed! I’ve already bought some little BV goodies, bag charm, bracelet, coin pouch! And I can’t stop drooling over the gorgeous bags! The colors are so rich and the bags are so sweet! Thank you for pushing me down that slippery slope!⛷I’ve never been happier with a bag!


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Beware the slippery slope!



Very slippery! I got my first BV one day, my second one the next day!  Such a great week!


----------



## Kimbashop

muggles said:


> I find it stays on my shoulder with no problems! Also hand carry! But, hugs your body beautifully when on the shoulder!


Thanks. It's such a lovely style. And the color of your bag is absolutely stunning. I see that there is a Ebano one on FP but I think I might hold out for a fun color like yours!

Would you mind mentioning what size your bag is? I'm curious about the medium or the large size.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Very slippery! I got my first BV one day, my second one the next day!  Such a great week!


Looking forward to seeing you Nodini. That's another style on my radar. Looks like a great crossbody.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Looking forward to seeing you Nodini. That's another style on my radar. Looks like a great crossbody.



Thanks. Will try to post pics sometime this week. It is a great crossbody.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Thanks. It's such a lovely style. And the color of your bag is absolutely stunning. I see that there is a Ebano one on FP but I think I might hold out for a fun color like yours!
> 
> Would you mind mentioning what size your bag is? I'm curious about the medium or the large size.


There's a quetsche Campana on eBay that looks to be in very nice shape. And it's a great colour. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHEN...-Nappa-Large-Campana-in-QUETSCHE/233508497079


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> There's a quetsche Campana on eBay that looks to be in very nice shape. And it's a great colour.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHEN...-Nappa-Large-Campana-in-QUETSCHE/233508497079


Oh my! That is stunning. Must plot, must plot.   ...


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Oh my! That is stunning. Must plot, must plot.   ...


It's a surprisingly neutral colour, I think you'd like it.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

jeanstohandbags said:


> Gorgeous bag!!  Is this the same style as the other one you posted recently, which was also beautiful?


Thank you 
Yes , it's a medium Niki too, but different leather and hardware .


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you
> Yes , it's a medium Niki too, but different leather and hardware .



They are both stunning, looks like a great practical style too.


----------



## muchstuff

@BBBagHag I bought an Anna Selleria today in dark grey...hope I like it as much as I think I will!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

jeanstohandbags said:


> They are both stunning, looks like a great practical style too.


Yes , they are very functional , with an outside compartement on the back with magnetic closure , perfect for a cell phone !
Inside there are two bigger compartements and of course one with a zipper. So it's always tidy here


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Yes , they are very functional , with an outside compartement on the back with magnetic closure , perfect for a cell phone !
> Inside there are two bigger compartements and of course one with a zipper. So it's always tidy here


love the black-on-black logo, very subtile, and i like that the bag is soft (unlike a rigid square box CC). 
Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## BBBagHag

What did I buy??? I love looking at this but am I going to have the guts to wear it out?


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Pollie-Jean said:


> Yes , they are very functional , with an outside compartement on the back with magnetic closure , perfect for a cell phone !
> Inside there are two bigger compartements and of course one with a zipper. So it's always tidy here



Thank you for this lovely pic  I haven't tried YSL / Saint Laurent, but I am really loving this style


----------



## IntheOcean

BBBagHag said:


> What did I buy??? I love looking at this but am I going to have the guts to wear it out?
> 
> View attachment 4682890
> View attachment 4682891


Wow! It would be a crime for this backpack to sit in the closet all the time, it's sooo pretty!


----------



## ksuromax

it's gorgeous!!! wear it away!!


----------



## muggles

2009 bottega campana, still has all its stuff! Like new!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

There will be life after Corona 
Until then, I'll do some shopping


----------



## Kimbashop

cheating with this:


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> cheating with this:
> 
> View attachment 4696567



This is gorgeous!!  Quite a few pretty purple bags on the forum lately — so much purple love spreading .  Since we talked about the seller on the other thread, may I ask you if it was shipped from the US or overseas?  (That was something I was told about the seller from another TPFer).


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> This is gorgeous!!  Quite a few pretty purple bags on the forum lately — so much purple love spreading .  Since we talked about the seller on the other thread, may I ask you if it was shipped from the US or overseas?  (That was something I was told about the seller from another TPFer).


Thank you! I bought the item through Tradesy and it was shipped from China in a matter of days. I was surprised because I wasn't sure of international shipping restrictions these days.


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you! I bought the item through Tradesy and it was shipped from China in a matter of days. I was surprised because I wasn't sure of international shipping restrictions these days.



That was fast!!  Yeah, I heard about their inventory often comes from China.  Glad you got this beauty quickly — enjoy


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> That was fast!!  Yeah, I heard about their inventory often comes from China.  Glad you got this beauty quickly — enjoy



My Tradesy Nodini also came from China in early March with no problems.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> My Tradesy Nodini also came from China in early March with no problems.


Ok thanks Jen .  This seller said there is no custom fee despite it coming from overseas — so good to confirm (for future references, lol)


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Ok thanks Jen .  This seller said there is no custom fee despite it coming from overseas — so good to confirm (for future references, lol)



You're very welcome, Minda.  No customs fees at all.


----------



## Kimbashop

Mine, either.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Prada Nylon Messenger Bag . This is a great red and a very functional, lightweight bag .
At some point we will be able to travel again


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Prada Nylon Messenger Bag . This is a great red and a very functional, lightweight bag .
> At some point we will be able to travel again


very beautiful red


----------



## BooYah

Pollie-Jean said:


> Prada Nylon Messenger Bag . This is a great red and a very functional, lightweight bag .
> At some point we will be able to travel again



omg 
I have this style in black, now I’m loving this in red even more 
Thank you for posting


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Rag & Bone 
... and ... yes , I really have a lot of time right now


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Pollie-Jean said:


> Rag & Bone
> ... and ... yes , I really have a lot of time right now



You my dear PJ always have such impeccable taste, this one is a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

jeanstohandbags said:


> You my dear PJ always have such impeccable taste, this one is a gorgeous bag!


Thank you


----------



## Pollie-Jean

This one will match my Rag&Bone bag , I guess 
The size (15 x 9 cm ) is perfect for my smaller bags


----------



## IntheOcean

Pollie-Jean said:


> This one will match my Rag&Bone bag , I guess
> The size (15 x 9 cm ) is perfect for my smaller bags


Beautiful color! Congrats on adding this little beauty to your collection


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> This one will match my Rag&Bone bag , I guess
> The size (15 x 9 cm ) is perfect for my smaller bags


excellent choice!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ 
I was thrifty and bought this Eileen Fisher hobo . For a change without any logo


----------



## Kimbashop

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^
> I was thrifty and bought this Eileen Fisher hobo . For a change without any logo


Such a gorgeous, minimalist style and shape.


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^
> I was thrifty and bought this Eileen Fisher hobo . For a change without any logo


it looks like a great workhorse  
Enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^
> I was thrifty and bought this Eileen Fisher hobo . For a change without any logo



I like this hobo a lot (thrifty or not, lol).  Enjoy!


----------



## muchstuff

This has gone straight into my top ten favourite bags...


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> This has gone straight into my top ten favourite bags...
> 
> View attachment 4706247



I have always been intrigued by the Pandora bag (this is the Pandora, right?). Can you tell us... okay... me...why and what you like about it? I think it is an outstanding piece, but is it practical? 

Thank you for sharing your thoughts


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> I have always been intrigued by the Pandora bag (this is the Pandora, right?). Can you tell us... okay... me...why and what you like about it? I think it is an outstanding piece, but is it practical?
> 
> Thank you for sharing your thoughts



Well I used to think it was a real oddball bag myself. I didn't realize that it's essentially just a big one compartment hobo with a pocket on the front. 
When it's stuffed you don't get that sense of it, it looks like a block. I used to think the two zippers opened up to one rectangular compartment but it's nothing like that. If you take another look a my photo you can see that the entire bag from the top zipper down is just a big hobo. The smaller pocket is on the front where the second zipper is. And the handle has a great strap drop and is super comfy. It'll be a big black hole for those who don't like the hobo style, but it's my fave. And the lower pocket is large enough for the essentials so you can use that instead of digging into the large hobo compartment for your keys or phone, it's quite a generous pocket. 
Think the Bal day bag but with a lower, larger front pocket. See below, when I change the shape of the bag a little you can get a better idea...there's also a zipped pocket and a couple small slip pockets in the large hobo part. I don't know how broken in this bag is because I'm not familiar with the leather when new, but I suspect it's smooshiness is because the leather has softened. I don't know how structural they are new but if this is how they end up then yay.


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Well I used to think it was a real oddball bag myself. I didn't realize that it's essentially just a big one compartment hobo with a pocket on the front.
> When it's stuffed you don't get that sense of it, it looks like a block. I used to think the two zippers opened up to one rectangular compartment but it's nothing like that. If you take another look a my photo you can see that the entire bag from the top zipper down is just a big hobo. The smaller pocket is on the front where the second zipper is. And the handle has a great strap drop and is super comfy. It'll be a big black hole for those who don't like the hobo style, but it's my fave. And the lower pocket is large enough for the essentials so you can use that instead of digging into the large hobo compartment for your keys or phone, it's quite a generous pocket.
> Think the Bal day bag but with a lower, larger front pocket. See below, when I change the shape of the bag a little you can get a better idea...there's also a zipped pocket and a couple small slip pockets in the large hobo part. I don't know how broken in this bag is because I'm not familiar with the leather when new, but I suspect it's smooshiness is because the leather has softened. I don't know how structural they are new but if this is how they end up then yay.
> View attachment 4706311
> View attachment 4706312
> View attachment 4706313



Thank you so much for the great review and thank for your pics too. Makes it so much easier to 'figure out' the bag. After seeing your pictures, now the bag makes sense to me LOL.... Such a clever design! I too love hobos so I may need to put this bag on my wish list.


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Thank you so much for the great review and thank for your pics too. Makes it so much easier to 'figure out' the bag. After seeing your pictures, now the bag makes sense to me LOL.... Such a clever design! I too love hobos so I may need to put this bag on my wish list.


There seem to me to be so many bags that don't show well when new and stuffed. Like the BV Veneta, the Bal City, the Pandora. I think you have to try to imagine them broken in, and unstuffed, which isn't always easy to do.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Well I used to think it was a real oddball bag myself. I didn't realize that it's essentially just a big one compartment hobo with a pocket on the front.
> When it's stuffed you don't get that sense of it, it looks like a block. I used to think the two zippers opened up to one rectangular compartment but it's nothing like that. If you take another look a my photo you can see that the entire bag from the top zipper down is just a big hobo. The smaller pocket is on the front where the second zipper is. And the handle has a great strap drop and is super comfy. It'll be a big black hole for those who don't like the hobo style, but it's my fave. And the lower pocket is large enough for the essentials so you can use that instead of digging into the large hobo compartment for your keys or phone, it's quite a generous pocket.
> Think the Bal day bag but with a lower, larger front pocket. See below, when I change the shape of the bag a little you can get a better idea...there's also a zipped pocket and a couple small slip pockets in the large hobo part. I don't know how broken in this bag is because I'm not familiar with the leather when new, but I suspect it's smooshiness is because the leather has softened. I don't know how structural they are new but if this is how they end up then yay.
> View attachment 4706311
> View attachment 4706312
> View attachment 4706313


it's a great bag! 
and thanks for the review and pics, i,too, thought it was a block with 2 zippers


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> it's a great bag!
> and thanks for the review and pics, i,too, thought it was a block with 2 zippers


Right? All this time I could have been buying Pandas .


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Right? All this time I could have been buying Pandas .


so many opportunities missed!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> so many opportunities missed!!


It's OK, I'll catch up.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> It's OK, I'll catch up.


i didn't doubt a second!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Chanel Sunnies


----------



## muchstuff

Hermes Marwari GM...


----------



## Kimbashop

I swear muchstuff and I cheated separately:
Hermes Trim II 31, chocolate Gulliver/Swift  (2000)


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I swear muchstuff and I cheated separately:
> Hermes Trim II 31, chocolate Gulliver/Swift  (2000)
> View attachment 4718637


Soul sisters


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> I swear muchstuff and I cheated separately:
> Hermes Trim II 31, chocolate Gulliver/Swift  (2000)
> View attachment 4718637



Beautiful!  You and MS must have carpooled together to the cheating side of town


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Soul sisters


Yup, and if I remember, *sole* sisters also.


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful!  You and MS must have carpooled together to the cheating side of town


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Yup, and if I remember, *sole* sisters also.


Yes ma'am!


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Hermes Marwari GM...
> 
> View attachment 4718516


Do you love it?


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Do you love it?


Actually, yeah, I do. You all would probably think it's too big but I'm good. Funny, I asked DH if it was too big and he said it's big but no, not too big for me. He sees me IRL and the way I wear big bags seems to work. Not so much in photos.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Actually, yeah, I do. You all would probably think it's too big but I'm good. Funny, I asked DH if it was too big and he said it's big but no, not too big for me. He sees me IRL and the way I wear big bags seems to work. Not so much in photos.


photo op?


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> photo op?


Tomorrow!


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> photo op?


Here you go. I have no great place for pics in my house, I'm too  close to the mirror for photos.


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Here you go. I have no great place for pics in my house, I'm too  close to the mirror for photos.
> View attachment 4719307
> View attachment 4719308



Looks great on you! Big, but certainly not overwhelming or out of proportion, imo. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Looks great on you! Big, but certainly not overwhelming or out of proportion, imo. Thanks for the pics.


Thanks! I just have to stay out of the Hermes re-sale sites now . One more slippery slope.


----------



## BBBagHag

OMG I LOVE!




muchstuff said:


> Here you go. I have no great place for pics in my house, I'm too  close to the mirror for photos.
> View attachment 4719307
> View attachment 4719308


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> OMG I LOVE!


Thanks, can't wait to have somewhere to take her!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Here you go. I have no great place for pics in my house, I'm too  close to the mirror for photos.
> View attachment 4719307
> View attachment 4719308


I can tell that it suits you so well! I just know your style from other photos. Looks like gorgeous leather.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I can tell that it suits you so well! I just know your style from other photos. Looks like gorgeous leather.


The leather feels nice and substantial too.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Here you go. I have no great place for pics in my house, I'm too  close to the mirror for photos.
> View attachment 4719307
> View attachment 4719308


 i agree to Jen, it is big, but it does not wear you. It is not disbalanced, but i see what you mean re "sweater/coat and boots" bag, indeed, it will be looking off with the light summer dress/top. 
but hey, in your climate that's not a problem, right?  
wear in good helth!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i agree to Jen, it is big, but it does not wear you. It is not disbalanced, but i see what you mean re "sweater/coat and boots" bag, indeed, it will be looking off with the light summer dress/top.
> but hey, in your climate that's not a problem, right?
> wear in good helth!


Thanks dear, yes, it’ll work most of the year!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Jadicted


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry Men's flap messenger
very handy pockets, and rather S/M size to be comfortable for a woman
back slip pocket totally stole my heart!


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Men's flap messenger
> very handy pockets, and rather S/M size to be comfortable for a woman
> back slip pocket totally stole my heart!



Congratulations on your new bag!


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on your new bag!


thank you!


----------



## IntheOcean

Pollie-Jean said:


> Jadicted


Those are pretty! Especially the one with the pink flamingo! Just what you need to brighten the day.

I can't even be bothered to take cat hair off my black jeans before leaving home to get groceries


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Men's flap messenger
> very handy pockets, and rather S/M size to be comfortable for a woman
> back slip pocket totally stole my heart!


Leather looks really nice!


----------



## ksuromax

a regular size Lily has just arrived and joined the family  
#nobodydoesOxbloodlikeMulberry


----------



## IntheOcean

ksuromax said:


> a regular size Lily has just arrived and joined the family
> #nobodydoesOxbloodlikeMulberry


Amazing color and a true classic Mulberry, congrats!


----------



## ksuromax

IntheOcean said:


> Amazing color and a true classic Mulberry, congrats!


thanks!  
and there's more depth in your words as it's a 'made in England' one!


----------



## IntheOcean

ksuromax said:


> thanks!
> and there's more depth in your words as it's a 'made in England' one!


Out of curiosity, approximately how many Mulberry bags and SLGs are made outside of the UK these days?


----------



## ksuromax

IntheOcean said:


> Out of curiosity, approximately how many Mulberry bags and SLGs are made outside of the UK these days?


can't tell you how MANY BAGS, but i know the countries: Turkey, Spain and China (small items and cheaper bags)


----------



## IntheOcean

ksuromax said:


> can't tell you how MANY BAGS, but i know the countries: Turkey, Spain and China (small items and cheaper bags)


Well, I guess we can't expect Mulberry to not follow the trend of cost-cutting


----------



## ksuromax

IntheOcean said:


> Well, I guess we can't expect Mulberry to not follow the trend of cost-cutting


but thanks god, it does not (heavily) affect the quality 
i donno really, i have England made, Turkey made and China made Mulbs, i would not say there's a huge difference between them


----------



## IntheOcean

ksuromax said:


> but thanks god, it does not (heavily) affect the quality
> i donno really, i have England made, Turkey made and China made Mulbs, i would not say there's a huge difference between them


That's certainly good that they keep the quality up to standard. I can't speak for Mulberry, but yes, I have three items by the same brand (Prada) and they're made in Italy, Turkey, and China respectively, but the quality is fine, I don't have any complaints either. 

I guess it's just that when a brand originated from a certain country and is strongly associated with said country, it's a bit of bummer to pay full price for a bag and find out that's in made in a totally different place, especially one that is known to have cheaper labor (although, of course, cheaper labor doesn't necessarily mean worse quality).


----------



## ksuromax

IntheOcean said:


> That's certainly good that they keep the quality up to standard. I can't speak for Mulberry, but yes, I have three items by the same brand (Prada) and they're made in Italy, Turkey, and China respectively, but the quality is fine, I don't have any complaints either.
> 
> I guess it's just that when a brand originated from a certain country and is strongly associated with said country, it's a bit of bummer to pay full price for a bag and find out that's in made in a totally different place, especially one that is known to have cheaper labor (although, of course, cheaper labor doesn't necessarily mean worse quality).


precisely!!


----------



## ksuromax

Bottega Veneta Pouch


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta Pouch


Is this the large?


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> Is this the large?


yes


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta Pouch



Beautiful K.  (I am obsessed with the look of it even though I am not a clutch person at all).


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful K.  (I am obsessed with the look of it even though I am not a clutch person at all).


thank you, dear!


----------



## fayden

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta Pouch



oh it looks scrumptious. probably the latest bag to really make me drool. can't wait to see a modeling shot!


----------



## ksuromax

fayden said:


> oh it looks scrumptious. probably the latest bag to really make me drool. can't wait to see a modeling shot!


thank you! i can't wait to 'walk it out'


----------



## muchstuff

Sold my beautiful purple Spy and bought an equally beautiful black one...


----------



## chowlover2

muchstuff said:


> Sold my beautiful purple Spy and bought an equally beautiful black one...
> 
> View attachment 4729388


You are killing me, I loved that purple bag! The black is lovely.


----------



## muchstuff

chowlover2 said:


> You are killing me, I loved that purple bag! The black is lovely.


I did too but I know the black suits me better. Next I'm looking for a dark brown...


----------



## ksuromax

going Grocery shopping


----------



## Kimbashop

so cute and classy, and I love the bag behind it, too.


----------



## ksuromax

Kimbashop said:


> so cute and classy, and I love the bag behind it, too.


thank you! 
it's a shopping bag i bought in Italy last summer during our adventures! 
Gosh, feels like it was in a different life!..


----------



## kmfiske13

Help me identify / price this bag. Original retail price / what should I price it at? 
Similar to this photo but in black!
I believe its the Alden. Its got suede on the sides. reptile on the front. tortoise hardware on the top.


----------



## muchstuff

The Row Sling 12...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> The Row Sling 12...
> View attachment 4730822



Gorgeous!   You are queen of luscious black hobos


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous!   You are queen of luscious black hobos


Thanks, I am nothing if not consistent .


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> The Row Sling 12...
> View attachment 4730822


i like this one, very cool, and the zippers are so very handy!  enjoy!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i like this one, very cool, and the zippers are so very handy!  enjoy!


Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

quick errand in style


----------



## shesnochill

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta Pouch


Gorgeous!

I didn't even know it came in different sizes.


----------



## ksuromax

shesnochill said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> I didn't even know it came in different sizes.


thanks  
yes, Pouch 20 and the Large


----------



## muchstuff

My first Celine ...


----------



## MaseratiMomma

muchstuff said:


> My first Celine ...
> View attachment 4739743



 Céline!!! Congrats on the bag


----------



## muchstuff

MaseratiMomma said:


> Céline!!! Congrats on the bag


Thanks, I may need it in black too!


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> My first Celine ...
> View attachment 4739743



Congratulations!


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> My first Celine ...
> View attachment 4739743



Congrats on your first Celine!   I would love to hear how you like this beauty (I have researched this one a bit a couple of years ago and always wondered how a hobo girl like me would like it)


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> My first Celine ...
> View attachment 4739743


The leather looks yummy!


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on your first Celine!   I would love to hear how you like this beauty (I have researched this one a bit a couple of years ago and always wondered how a hobo girl like me would like it)


The option of being able to cinch in the width of the bag won me over. I'm not really a "bags with wings" person so it's nice to have the option of making the silhouette slimmer.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> The leather looks yummy!


Yup, an all-around winner IMO!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> My first Celine ...
> View attachment 4739743


 BRanching out? Beautiful find. What is this style?


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> BRanching out? Beautiful find. What is this style?


Oh I’ve been branching out for awhile now! This is the Phantom Cabas.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Oh I’ve been branching out for awhile now! This is the Phantom Cabas.


So I've noticed! Beautiful bag and style.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> So I've noticed! Beautiful bag and style.


Thanks, still going through my bags to see if there’s anything else to pare down...


----------



## ksuromax

BV Pouch


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Off White


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Off White


oh, very cool!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ksuromax said:


> oh, very cool!!


Thanks ksuro 
and they are really comfortable , which unfortunately can't be said of all Off White shoes


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thanks ksuro
> and they are really comfortable , which unfortunately can't be said of all Off White shoes


my DD has a pair of sneakers, and hers are comfy, too


----------



## ksuromax

Just landed! 
BV Knot 
https://www.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/day-7-bottega-veneta-neon-knots/
and i have a bangle from the same collection


----------



## blindf0ldme

Prada one strap saffiano back pack. Men's spring summer 2020 collection


----------



## BBBagHag

Love it 


ksuromax said:


> Just landed!
> BV Knot
> https://www.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/day-7-bottega-veneta-neon-knots/
> and i have a bangle from the same collection


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Just landed!
> BV Knot
> https://www.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/day-7-bottega-veneta-neon-knots/
> and i have a bangle from the same collection


Love the colour!


----------



## muchstuff

Took my Sling 12 by The Row out for a family visit today...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Took my Sling 12 by The Row out for a family visit today...
> 
> View attachment 4745723


leather is dreamy!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> leather is dreamy!


----------



## chowlover2

That's beautiful!


----------



## muchstuff

chowlover2 said:


> That's beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Pouch


----------



## Pollie-Jean

A girl can't have enough Pandoras , imho


----------



## veroniquesw

Croc Stamped Nubuck Medium Phantom Luggage Navy Blue.

I am a big fan of Balenciaga bags (city, work and courier), but in recent years I find them sometimes too casual and lacking a little bit structure, especially when meeting with clients (I am an interior designer). So this time I poted for a Celine bag which I was drooling for years but never had the budget to pull the trigger. While comparing between preloved Trapeze and Belt bag, a few street style pictures on Pinterest convinced me with a Phantom within 1 minute. And it took me only 3 hours from finding out the style I would go for to placing an order on Fashionphile! Never been this impulsive before...

Usually, I am so against fake materials (e.g. marble tile and printed croc), but this time, I just love the texture of embossed croc adding details to the relatively large bag cos my dressing style is mostly minimalist, so I made an exception for this bag. No mention that navy blue is always my dream color for a bag!

I love how the central part is structured and the 2 ears (wings) are bringing in so many visual flexibilities and edginess. I was observing the Luggage style for years since it is one of the hottest styles of Celine bags but always finding the shape too square and rigid to me. As to the Phantom, the enlarged ears are the game-changer!


----------



## ksuromax

my BV Pouch kept me company today


----------



## blindf0ldme

me and my prada one strap mini back pack today hehe


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I expanded my Birkenstock collection 
And since I am so enthusiastic about them, I took two photos


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> I expanded my Birkenstock collection
> And since I am so enthusiastic about them, I took two photos
> 
> View attachment 4757996
> View attachment 4757997


now you need a matching Bal bag!


----------



## ksuromax

or, a small option


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ksuromax said:


> now you need a matching Bal bag!


Lol ! I think I would rather combine it unorthodox with this one 
Nice shrill


----------



## muchstuff

Wander bag by The Row. Seriously love the brand.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Wander bag by The Row. Seriously love the brand.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4766063



I seriously love all your pebbled hobos since I am a hobo girl at heart.  Enjoy this beauty


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> I seriously love all your pebbled hobos since I am a hobo girl at heart.  Enjoy this beauty


Thanks, I’m sure I will!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Chanel Boyfriend watch 
I gave myself a somewhat premature birthday present


----------



## Pollie-Jean

... and new birks


----------



## muchstuff

My first Deadly Ponies bag...


----------



## muggles

Pollie-Jean said:


> ... and new birks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4766683


After viewing your other birks I broke down and bought a pair of the Monterey Exquisites! I really love your silver ones, proenza schouler! Would love to see you model them!


----------



## Christofle

Pollie-Jean said:


> Chanel Boyfriend watch
> I gave myself a somewhat premature birthday present
> 
> View attachment 4766535
> View attachment 4766536



Great choice and happy birthday! It is a lovely watch!!!

I fell in love with this one after trying it on at my local store.


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Great choice and happy birthday! It is a lovely watch!!!
> 
> I fell in love with this one after trying it on at my local store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4767319



Stunning watch!


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Stunning watch!



The one in store had a metal bracelet that had a tweed effect, which was even nicer. It is a super comfortable bracelet and doesn't pinch at all.


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> The one in store had a metal bracelet that had a tweed effect, which was even nicer. It is a super comfortable bracelet and doesn't pinch at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4767325



Love the tweed effect!    Very clever and unique.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Christofle said:


> Great choice and happy birthday! It is a lovely watch!!!
> 
> I fell in love with this one after trying it on at my local store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4767319


Yes, this one is exceptional !  
But of course I would prefer this reduced version


----------



## Pollie-Jean

muggles said:


> After viewing your other birks I broke down and bought a pair of the Monterey Exquisites! I really love your silver ones, proenza schouler! Would love to see you model them!


Thank you , muggles ! 
It is always so difficult to photograph your own feet , so ...


----------



## ksuromax

BV Pouch


----------



## muchstuff

These two have been stuck in my US mail box since March...Fendi Anna Selleria and BV dark Barolo cervo Loop.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> These two have been stuck in my US mail box since March...Fendi Anna Selleria and BV dark Barolo cervo Loop.
> 
> View attachment 4772121
> View attachment 4772122


Yummy leather on both! I love the top stitching on the Fendi.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Yummy leather on both! I love the top stitching on the Fendi.


It’s a feature of the Selleria bags, I love it too.


----------



## Iamminda

That green is amazing .  Congrats on finally retrieving these two newbies.


muchstuff said:


> These two have been stuck in my US mail box since March...Fendi Anna Selleria and BV dark Barolo cervo Loop.
> 
> View attachment 4772121
> View attachment 4772122


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> That green is amazing .  Congrats on finally retrieving these two newbies.


Thanks, it'll be a great summer colour.


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> These two have been stuck in my US mail box since March...Fendi Anna Selleria and BV dark Barolo cervo Loop.
> 
> View attachment 4772121
> View attachment 4772122




The green is sooooo pretty! You do have a knack for finding the most beautiful bags! I have a Barolo Cervo Loop too


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> The green is sooooo pretty! You do have a knack for finding the most beautiful bags! I have a Barolo Cervo Loop too


Thanks, funny, I can do some shades of green no matter how bright but give me almost any other bright colour and I just can't do it. Bag twins


----------



## Pollie-Jean

A small Off White leather pouch ( with a Bal strap )


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> A small Off White leather pouch ( with a Bal strap )
> View attachment 4776921
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776922


very nice piece!  
is it older, or new collection??


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ksuromax said:


> very nice piece!
> is it older, or new collection??


Thanks ! It's SS 20


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thanks ! It's SS 20


 thanks!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Givenchy Soft Antigona small


----------



## Iamminda

This is so pretty.  I just love this color.  And I didn’t know they make a soft Antigona — I really like its more casual slouchy vibe.



Pollie-Jean said:


> Givenchy Soft Antigona small
> View attachment 4778855
> View attachment 4778856
> View attachment 4778857


----------



## arika111orange

Your bag is stunning!  Is the strap long enough to wear crossbody? I’m 5’6. Can you give me an idea of what fits inside? Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Lily, Mulberry


----------



## muchstuff

BV cervo flap shoulder bag   ...


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> Lily, Mulberry
> 
> View attachment 4780549



Excellent staging! The pic is beautiful!


----------



## RT1

Pollie-Jean said:


> Givenchy Soft Antigona small
> View attachment 4778855
> View attachment 4778856
> View attachment 4778857



This is simply an amazing bag!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Another watch 

 The bracelet needs to be adjusted


----------



## chloevvvvv

I've heard so many bad things about this backpack but I love the design of it so much that I finally decided to buy it (second-hand).


----------



## muchstuff

Developing a taste for under the radar vintage Chanel...


----------



## muggles

Bottega cesta arriving tomorrow from therealreal


----------



## BBBagHag

A little birthday present for myself! Who am I kidding, it’s one of many! I’ve always been a sucker for all things yellow but when I saw this in the Purseblog article I bought it immediately. I’m such a consumer!


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> A little birthday present for myself! Who am I kidding, it’s one of many! I’ve always been a sucker for all things yellow but when I saw this in the Purseblog article I bought it immediately. I’m such a consumer!
> View attachment 4806988


Love the colour!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## RT1

BBBagHag said:


> A little birthday present for myself! Who am I kidding, it’s one of many! I’ve always been a sucker for all things yellow but when I saw this in the Purseblog article I bought it immediately. I’m such a consumer!
> View attachment 4806988



Think of it this way, you’re just stimulating the economy!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Pouch for a night out 
yes, that's the beer tap on our table!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Now I've refreshed my small watch collection enough for now


----------



## BBBagHag

Out to dinner for my birthday!


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> Out to dinner for my birthday!
> View attachment 4815212
> View attachment 4815213


Love the bag, Happy Birthday!


----------



## JenJBS

BBBagHag said:


> Out to dinner for my birthday!
> View attachment 4815212
> View attachment 4815213



Happy Birthday!


----------



## chowlover2

Beautiful bag, Happy Birthday!


----------



## RT1

Beautiful Bag here.     
Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## muggles

Happy Birthday


----------



## BBBagHag

Thank you friends!




muchstuff said:


> Love the bag, Happy Birthday!





JenJBS said:


> Happy Birthday!





chowlover2 said:


> Beautiful bag, Happy Birthday!





RTone said:


> Beautiful Bag here.
> Happy Birthday!!!





muggles said:


> Happy Birthday


----------



## ksuromax

BBBagHag said:


> Out to dinner for my birthday!
> View attachment 4815212
> View attachment 4815213


Happy Birthday!


----------



## BBBagHag

ksuromax said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thanks!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

BV


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Better Pics


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Better Pics
> View attachment 4817578
> View attachment 4817579


 excellent choice!


----------



## shesnochill

I’ve been acquiring a lot of RM lately.

Picked up this baby from the shop from cleaning and fixing today. I’m in  .

Rebecca Minkoff ‘Morning After Bagin Glazed Espresso


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> Better Pics
> View attachment 4817578
> View attachment 4817579


Your bag pictures remind me of artwork displays at a museum.


----------



## shesnochill

Pollie-Jean said:


> BV
> View attachment 4817449
> View attachment 4817451
> View attachment 4817461




Love!!


----------



## BBBagHag

I got my very first Prada bag. I was never drawn to them because I thought they were a bit too boring. But today I saw one and thought it was truly beautiful! Apparently it was an esteemed limited edition. Can anyone guess while I fawn over pictures until it arrives to its new home?


----------



## JenJBS

BBBagHag said:


> I got my very first Prada bag. I was never drawn to them because I thought they were a bit too boring. But today I saw one and thought it was truly beautiful! Apparently it was an esteemed limited edition. Can anyone guess while I fawn over pictures until it arrives to its new home?



Are you going to keep us in suspense until it arrives??? Can we at least get a hint if it's a bag from the new Fall collection, or one that's been out for a while?


----------



## BBBagHag

It’s an oldie... and made of Cervo. Those are my hints and I know one of you will guess which bag is it!



JenJBS said:


> Are you going to keep us in suspense until it arrives??? Can we at least get a hint if it's a bag from the new Fall collection, or one that's been out for a while?


----------



## ksuromax

BBBagHag said:


> It’s an oldie... and made of Cervo. Those are my hints and I know one of you will guess which bag is it!


this, or her sibling?


----------



## BBBagHag

While I agree that one is a beauty too, that’s not the one I got. Ok, I’ll spill. 




ksuromax said:


> this, or her sibling?
> 
> View attachment 4833057


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> While I agree that one is a beauty too, that’s not the one I got. Ok, I’ll spill.
> View attachment 4833117


Wow, I’ve never seen anything like this!


----------



## ksuromax

BBBagHag said:


> While I agree that one is a beauty too, that’s not the one I got. Ok, I’ll spill.
> View attachment 4833117


Ah, it was my first thought, but then i read it was cervo and assumed it was Ombre! Nice score


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Wow, I’ve never seen anything like this!


It's Fairy from 2008 (i think)


----------



## BBBagHag

Yep, I was reading about it last night after I impulse bought it. It was a collaboration with James Jean (a pretty incredible artist) and limited release in 2008. I also saw pics of a few pink and blue versions, and those are just stunningly beautiful.









						A Decade Later and I’m Still Obsessed With the Prada Fairy Bag - PurseBlog
					

I am a sentimental person. I associate material items with feelings and memories, which makes the items I buy very special to me for a long time (and also means anyone peeking into my closet will…




					www.purseblog.com
				






muchstuff said:


> Wow, I’ve never seen anything like this!





ksuromax said:


> It's Fairy from 2008 (i think)


----------



## JenJBS

BBBagHag said:


> While I agree that one is a beauty too, that’s not the one I got. Ok, I’ll spill.
> View attachment 4833117



Congratulations!    Great bag!


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> Yep, I was reading about it last night after I impulse bought it. It was a collaboration with James Jean (a pretty incredible artist) and limited release in 2008. I also saw pics of a few pink and blue versions, and those are just stunningly beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Decade Later and I’m Still Obsessed With the Prada Fairy Bag - PurseBlog
> 
> 
> I am a sentimental person. I associate material items with feelings and memories, which makes the items I buy very special to me for a long time (and also means anyone peeking into my closet will…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.purseblog.com


Where did you find it?


----------



## BBBagHag

muchstuff said:


> Where did you find it?



Trusty TRR


----------



## RT1

BBBagHag said:


> While I agree that one is a beauty too, that’s not the one I got. Ok, I’ll spill.
> View attachment 4833117



I remember this one when it came out.     
Such a gorgeous bag!   
Congratulations to you, my friend!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Hermes Massai   ...


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Hermes Massai   ...
> 
> View attachment 4836553


You got one!  What do you think?


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> You got one!  What do you think?


Haven't carried her yet but pretty much love at first sight which doesn't bode well for my non-existent spare cash  . Pleasant surprise, I can get stuff out without taking her off my shoulder, I didn't expect that.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Hermes Massai   ...
> 
> View attachment 4836553



That leather is insanely luscious— love it .  Enjoy!


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> That leather is insanely luscious— love it .  Enjoy!


Thanks, it really is a gorgeous bag!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Hermes Massai   ...
> 
> View attachment 4836553


it looks well on your frame, how does it feel vs the one you got earlier? (can't remember the name )


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> it looks well on your frame, how does it feel vs the one you got earlier? (can't remember the name )


The Marwari. I love them both, this one is a little more effortless, kind of like the Day bag in that respect.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Haven't carried her yet but pretty much love at first sight which doesn't bode well for my non-existent spare cash  . Pleasant surprise, I can get stuff out without taking her off my shoulder, I didn't expect that.


I really get the fuss about H now. Although I don't see myself owning any Bs or Ks (maybe a vintage K in box?), I can appreciate the leather quality and craftsmanship of my Trim. You cannot tell it is 20 years old; it has held up better than some of my newer bags.


----------



## ksuromax

Kimbashop said:


> I really get the fuss about H now. Although I don't see myself owning any Bs or Ks (maybe a vintage K in box?), I can appreciate the leather quality and craftsmanship of my Trim. You cannot tell it is 20 years old; it has held up better than some of my newer bags.


I think in many cases this is solely due to the price people paid for them because THEY ARE HERMES, hence they tend to baby then and treat them better. 
We have a lot of other brands, Bal including, where age of the bag is not obvious and 15-18 y/o bags still look amazing and stand to serve further.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> The Marwari. I love them both, this one is a little more effortless, kind of like the Day bag in that respect.


Of course!  
Yeah, i know, but i like the Day better for the softness, squishiness and puddleness (is there such a word at all?)


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> I think in many cases this is solely due to the price people paid for them because THEY ARE HERMES, hence they tend to baby then and treat them better.
> We have a lot of other brands, Bal including, where age of the bag is not obvious and 15-18 y/o bags still look amazing and stand to serve further.





Kimbashop said:


> I really get the fuss about H now. Although I don't see myself owning any Bs or Ks (maybe a vintage K in box?), I can appreciate the leather quality and craftsmanship of my Trim. You cannot tell it is 20 years old; it has held up better than some of my newer bags.



Add old Bottega Veneta to that list. But I do get the allure of Hermes, and not just because of the name. And I think @ksuromax that yes, some people probably baby their Hermes bags (just as some baby any other high end bag) but others who can afford them probably treat them as casually as any other bag.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Add old Bottega Veneta to that list. But I do get the allure of Hermes, and not just because of the name. And I think @ksuromax that yes, some people probably baby their Hermes bags (just as some baby any other high end bag) but others who can afford them probably treat them as casually as any other bag.


Yep, some event paint over ...


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Yep, some event paint over ...
> 
> View attachment 4837109


Just...ewww.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Just...ewww.


very gently put, my Dear, very gently!


----------



## Kimbashop

ksuromax said:


> I think in many cases this is solely due to the price people paid for them because THEY ARE HERMES, hence they tend to baby then and treat them better.
> We have a lot of other brands, Bal including, where age of the bag is not obvious and 15-18 y/o bags still look amazing and stand to serve further.


The stitching and leather have impressed me, but you raise an excellent point!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Add old Bottega Veneta to that list. But I do get the allure of Hermes, and not just because of the name. And I think @ksuromax that yes, some people probably baby their Hermes bags (just as some baby any other high end bag) but others who can afford them probably treat them as casually as any other bag.


I actually avoided Hermes because of the hype. Finally broke down when I saw the Trim shoulder bag, the style of which called to me! Also, it helped that I got a bargain on it.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I actually avoided Hermes because of the hype. Finally broke down when I saw the Trim shoulder bag, the style of which called to me! Also, it helped that I got a bargain on it.


And I avoided a) because of the price range and b) because I thought Hermes was nothing but Birkins and Kellys. Just as I thought Chanel was nothing but flap bags...I was probably better off thinking that way .


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> And I avoided a) because of the price range and b) because I thought Hermes was nothing but Birkins and Kellys. Just as I thought Chanel was nothing but flap bags...I was probably better off thinking that way .


I hear you. that price range is so off-putting. The first H bag to pull me in was the Jypsiere. I don't own one, but someday I intend to if I find one at a decent price. Then I saw the Trim, which met with my love of structured hobos and my love for Jackie O, who carried a couple of them for 20 years.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I hear you. that price range is so off-putting. The first H bag to pull me in was the Jypsiere. I don't own one, but someday I intend to if I find one at a decent price. Then I saw the Trim, which met with my love of structured hobos and my love for Jackie O, who carried a couple of them for 20 years.


I've looked at the Trim ever since I saw yours. It's kind of on my list, I'm just not sure if there's enough depth for me.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> I've looked at the Trim ever since I saw yours. It's kind of on my list, I'm just not sure if there's enough depth for me.


I actually thought about the depth for you, too. The size of mine is 31cm -- my sense is that it would be too small for you, although I am surprised at how much it can carry. The Trim II 35 is substantially larger (gusset depth helps there); I'm aiming for that size next. There are also 38s out there which might be the size you would like. it is much slouchier in this size, too, if you can find it. I could easily see you with the 38 size. Just sayin'


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I actually thought about the depth for you, too. The size of mine is 31cm -- my sense is that it would be too small for you, although I am surprised at how much it can carry. The Trim II 35 is substantially larger (gusset depth helps there); I'm aiming for that size next. There are also 38s out there which might be the size you would like. it is much slouchier in this size, too, if you can find it. I could easily see you with the 38 size. Just sayin'


Oh oh....


----------



## ksuromax

Kimbashop said:


> I hear you. that price range is so off-putting. The first H bag to pull me in was the Jypsiere. I don't own one, but someday I intend to if I find one at a decent price. Then I saw the Trim, which met with my love of structured hobos and my love for Jackie O, who carried a couple of them for 20 years.


have you actually tried it irl?


----------



## Kimbashop

ksuromax said:


> have you actually tried it irl?


nope— discontinued style so only on the second hand market. I’ve only seen people’s mod shots on this forum. That is how I buy all of my bags, though, since I live in the middle of nowhere. NYC is not that far, but just far enough that it makes it a tough day trip.

edit: oh, did you mean the jypsiere? They still make it I think but same long distance dilemma applies


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> nope— discontinued style so only on the second hand market. I’ve only seen people’s mod shots on this forum. That is how I buy all of my bags, though, since I live in the middle of nowhere. NYC is not that far, but just far enough that it makes it a tough day trip.


I buy the majority of my bags the same way, everything I like (and can afford) is usually discontinued and/or pre-loved.


----------



## ksuromax

Kimbashop said:


> nope— discontinued style so only on the second hand market. I’ve only seen people’s mod shots on this forum. That is how I buy all of my bags, though, since I live in the middle of nowhere. NYC is not that far, but just far enough that it makes it a tough day trip.
> 
> edit: oh, did you mean the jypsiere? They still make it I think but same long distance dilemma applies


yes, i mean Jypsiere, the flap drove me nuts!!
if you judge only based on the pics, i strongly recommend you to hold one irl, try the flap to make sure you don't mind the way it works...
i once ordered one (pre-loved) in the most gorgeous violet colour (i fell for the colour, but not the bag), and sent it back on the same day!
the base is too wide, the top is too narrow, and the flap is clipped over the edge, which makes it impossible to bend it to the back when you want to open the bag and fish something out, it keeps falling down and gets in the way while you're digging. You have to use both hands, very inconvenient


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> I think in many cases this is solely due to the price people paid for them because THEY ARE HERMES, hence they tend to baby then and treat them better.
> We have a lot of other brands, Bal including, where age of the bag is not obvious and 15-18 y/o bags still look amazing and stand to serve further.


I have many Coach bags that are over 20 years old and look nearly new, and I have one that is over 50 years old.


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> I have many Coach bags that are over 20 years old and look nearly new, and I have one that is over 50 years old.


----------



## LostInBal

Lorenzo Quinn Give and receive Love caucho bracelets ♥️


----------



## Kimbashop

ksuromax said:


> yes, i mean Jypsiere, the flap drove me nuts!!
> if you judge only based on the pics, i strongly recommend you to hold one irl, try the flap to make sure you don't mind the way it works...
> i once ordered one (pre-loved) in the most gorgeous violet colour (i fell for the colour, but not the bag), and sent it back on the same day!
> the base is too wide, the top is too narrow, and the flap is clipped over the edge, which makes it impossible to bend it to the back when you want to open the bag and fish something out, it keeps falling down and gets in the way while you're digging. You have to use both hands, very inconvenient


good to know -- sounds like that might drive me nuts. The Trim was just released as a crossbody (size 31 and 24) and I think I might prefer that more (having used the shoulder version and being familiar with how it works). Just can not justify the price, so will wait for second-hand pricing.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> Hermes Massai   ...
> 
> View attachment 4836553


Lovely


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> Lovely


Thanks!


----------



## BBBagHag

She's here......  This baby is staying with me for the long haul..




In indoor light especially she looks almost glittery!


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> She's here......  This baby is staying with me for the long haul..
> View attachment 4842849
> View attachment 4842850
> View attachment 4842851
> 
> In indoor light especially she looks almost glittery!
> View attachment 4842852
> View attachment 4842853


Beautiful!


----------



## chowlover2

Who else here has the fairy bag? I know they posted it a few years ago. It's a Bad girl too.


----------



## chowlover2

chowlover2 said:


> Who else here has the fairy bag? I know they posted it a few years ago. It's a Bad girl too.


Autocorrect keeps making it Bad girl...


----------



## ksuromax

BBBagHag said:


> She's here......  This baby is staying with me for the long haul..
> View attachment 4842849
> View attachment 4842850
> View attachment 4842851
> 
> In indoor light especially she looks almost glittery!
> View attachment 4842852
> View attachment 4842853


Lovely! Congrats! 
The leather is glazed


----------



## RT1

BBBagHag said:


> She's here......  This baby is staying with me for the long haul..
> View attachment 4842849
> View attachment 4842850
> View attachment 4842851
> 
> In indoor light especially she looks almost glittery!
> View attachment 4842852
> View attachment 4842853


I knew that you'd love this bag when you got it.   
These were so darned cool when they first came out and your bag is beyond gorgeous!


----------



## BBBagHag

Thank you I do love her!


ksuromax said:


> Lovely! Congrats!
> The leather is glazed





RT1 said:


> I knew that you'd love this bag when you got it.
> These were so darned cool when they first came out and your bag is beyond gorgeous!


----------



## JenJBS

Rose gold Nodini from Bottega Veneta.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Rose gold Nodini from Bottega Veneta.
> 
> View attachment 4852220


Congrats that’s really pretty!


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Congrats that’s really pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Rose gold Nodini from Bottega Veneta.
> 
> View attachment 4852220


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


>



That was my reaction as well...


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> That was my reaction as well...


I hope you can take some mod shots with her. I would love to see what it looks like with your wardrobe.


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> Rose gold Nodini from Bottega Veneta.
> 
> View attachment 4852220


magical!


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> magical!



Thank you!


----------



## baglici0us

chowlover2 said:


> Who else here has the fairy bag? I know they posted it a few years ago. It's a Bad girl too.


Lol, was it me? I have not one but two fairies now! Ironically I just picked up the white one from TRR a couple of weeks ago. I still love my Bals though but these bags are special.


----------



## baglici0us

BBBagHag said:


> She's here......  This baby is staying with me for the long haul..
> View attachment 4842849
> View attachment 4842850
> View attachment 4842851
> 
> In indoor light especially she looks almost glittery!
> View attachment 4842852
> View attachment 4842853



How gorgeous! Congratulations on finding one in such great condition. She’s a rare beauty.


----------



## BBBagHag

Thank you!


baglici0us said:


> How gorgeous! Congratulations on finding one in such great condition. She’s a rare beauty.


----------



## muchstuff

There's this on eBay, I'm assuming these weren't faked...? Pics aren't very good.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...110956?hash=item3dab6de4ac:g:yQsAAOSwcwVfY~oG


----------



## An4

great, now I want one! 
your pradas are beautiful, @BBBagHag 
@baglici0us


----------



## chowlover2

baglici0us said:


> Lol, was it me? I have not one but two fairies now! Ironically I just picked up the white one from TRR a couple of weeks ago. I still love my Bals though but these bags are special.
> 
> View attachment 4854452
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854453
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854454
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854455


Yes, I think it was you, both are gorgeous! They are really special.


----------



## ksuromax

Gorgeous! but i still like white one a tad better  
Enjoy!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Knot clutch


----------



## Iamminda

Wow, that color (china red?) is so beautiful . Can’t wait to see your lovely mod shots . Congrats and enjoy K 


ksuromax said:


> BV Knot clutch
> 
> View attachment 4856430


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Wow, that color (china red?) is so beautiful . Can’t wait to see your lovely mod shots . Congrats and enjoy K


Spot on! indeed, China red it is!  
thank you!


----------



## IntheOcean

ksuromax said:


> BV Knot clutch
> 
> View attachment 4856430


Such a pretty shade of red!  Congrats


----------



## ksuromax

IntheOcean said:


> Such a pretty shade of red!  Congrats


Thank you!


----------



## muggles

ksuromax said:


> BV Knot clutch
> 
> View attachment 4856430


so beautiful!


----------



## muggles

I’m bad, just purchased a medium Chloe Faye backpack in a luscious teal green. I’ve owned the bag before and sold it, it really is a bag that makes me happy! It’s on its way back to me, looks brand new! I’ll post a pic when she arrives!


----------



## muchstuff

Prada gaufre tote...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Prada gaufre tote...
> 
> View attachment 4866385


oh, my...  (thud) 
THAT LEATHER!!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> oh, my...  (thud)
> THAT LEATHER!!!


A little heavy but worth it!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> A little heavy but worth it!


yep, they are
a bit more leather to make those pleats, but yours is all leather at least, mine is small but full metal chunky chain, and it weighs a ton!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> yep, they are
> a bit more leather to make those pleats, but yours is all leather at least, mine is small but full metal chunky chain, and it weighs a ton!


Pic?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Pic?


i could swear i carried it not long ago, but can't find any mod shot  
here's a pic from my collection 
my VERY first Prada, DH got it for me


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i could swear i carried it not long ago, but can't find any mod shot
> here's a pic from my collection
> my VERY first Prada, DH got it for me
> View attachment 4867944


I think you did post a pic once now that I see it.  I actually really like the chain on this one.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I think you did post a pic once now that I see it.  I actually really like the chain on this one.


it's nice, sits well on the shoulder, just darn heavy


----------



## ksuromax

BV Pouch


----------



## chowlover2




----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> BV Pouch
> 
> View attachment 4869978


From one longhair to another: Hey gorgeous


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> From one longhair to another: Hey gorgeous


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sharing what I recently bought. I've had the Chanel cardholder on my regret-not-buying-list since it was last available 2-3 years ago and I missed getting it. So when it was available at Chanel again this autumn, I pounced. I also decided to try the Hermès Calvi for an easy everyday slg and I think it's looking to be a new favourite.



And for Bal context  Bal Ultra Violet, Hermès Anémone.


----------



## Iamminda

Yippee, so glad you finally got your cardholder after all ths time — it’s absolutely gorgeous with the chevron and so black hardware.  I also love your Calvi — i  the anemone color so much.  And it’s nice to see your beautiful UV City again.



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Sharing what I recently bought. I've had the Chanel cardholder on my regret-not-buying-list since it was last available 2-3 years ago and I missed getting it. So when it was available at Chanel again this autumn, I pounced. I also decided to try the Hermès Calvi for an easy everyday slg and I think it's looking to be a new favourite.
> View attachment 4876449
> 
> 
> And for Bal context  Bal Ultra Violet, Hermès Anémone.
> View attachment 4876451


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Sharing what I recently bought. I've had the Chanel cardholder on my regret-not-buying-list since it was last available 2-3 years ago and I missed getting it. So when it was available at Chanel again this autumn, I pounced. I also decided to try the Hermès Calvi for an easy everyday slg and I think it's looking to be a new favourite.
> View attachment 4876449
> 
> 
> And for Bal context  Bal Ultra Violet, Hermès Anémone.
> View attachment 4876451


----------



## RT1

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Sharing what I recently bought. I've had the Chanel cardholder on my regret-not-buying-list since it was last available 2-3 years ago and I missed getting it. So when it was available at Chanel again this autumn, I pounced. I also decided to try the Hermès Calvi for an easy everyday slg and I think it's looking to be a new favourite.
> View attachment 4876449
> 
> 
> And for Bal context  Bal Ultra Violet, Hermès Anémone.
> View attachment 4876451


OMG...that color!!!!!


----------



## sdkitty

RM Matinee in stonewash sage


----------



## trizia.santi

When I’m not carrying Bal, this is my “Number One”


----------



## blindf0ldme

My new Prada 2005 re edition in saffiano leather and my fav prada perfume ... infusions d iris. Omg I got so many compliments on my bag


----------



## Monz1987

My latest purchase is this gorgeous Dior holiday clutch, filled with six lipsticks! I love bags AND I’m also *obsessed* with makeup, so it’s the best of both worlds for me!


----------



## muchstuff

Forgot to post this pretty Prada...


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Forgot to post this pretty Prada...
> 
> View attachment 4888919


I really, really love this! What is it called, when is it from, how do I find one?


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I really, really love this! What is it called, when is it from, how do I find one?


I was fortunate that the tags etc. all came with the bag. 2008 Prada vitello mordore in cacao. I don't think there are a lot of them out there but I was searching for info before I bought it and didn't have a name for it so you might have more luck than I did.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> I was fortunate that the tags etc. all came with the bag. 2008 Prada vitello mordore in cacao. I don't think there are a lot of them out there but I was searching for info before I bought it and didn't have a name for it so you might have more luck than I did.
> 
> View attachment 4889120


Thanks!!


----------



## IntheOcean

Monz1987 said:


> My latest purchase is this gorgeous Dior holiday clutch, filled with six lipsticks! I love bags AND I’m also *obsessed* with makeup, so it’s the best of both worlds for me!
> 
> View attachment 4888521
> 
> 
> View attachment 4888522
> View attachment 4888521
> View attachment 4888522
> View attachment 4888522


Wow, what a stunning case! Congrats


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Thanks!!


Best of luck!


----------



## chowlover2

muchstuff said:


> Forgot to post this pretty Prada...
> 
> View attachment 4888919


Gorgeous!


----------



## muchstuff

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks!


----------



## muggles

My first Celine arriving today!
Pictures to follow!


----------



## ksuromax

Monz1987 said:


> My latest purchase is this gorgeous Dior holiday clutch, filled with six lipsticks! I love bags AND I’m also *obsessed* with makeup, so it’s the best of both worlds for me!
> 
> View attachment 4888521
> 
> 
> View attachment 4888522
> View attachment 4888521
> View attachment 4888522
> View attachment 4888522


Very nice!


----------



## muggles

I love my new Celine! It’s my first! It’s perfection from FASHIONPHILE!
Tags, dustbag, looks brand new and smells of delicious leather!


----------



## fashionmaudel

muggles said:


> I love my new Celine! It’s my first! It’s perfection from FASHIONPHILE!
> Tags, dustbag, looks brand new and smells of delicious leather!
> 
> View attachment 4890595
> View attachment 4890595


Celine leather is sooooo good!


----------



## muggles

fashionmaudel said:


> Celine leather is sooooo good!


It really is quite awesome, and the color is very saturated!
I’m hooked!


----------



## blindf0ldme

Me new Prada Brique bag in Cinnamon


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Thanks!!


These bags are from the same line...I've seen them in solid colours too but I kinda like this one.

https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-vitellino-mordo-hobo-ribes-mordore-587993


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> These bags are from the same line...I've seen them in solid colours too but I kinda like this one.
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-vitellino-mordo-hobo-ribes-mordore-587993


Thanks! That's pretty!


----------



## RT1

That one is awesome, for sure.


----------



## ksuromax

Bump! 
BV Pouch


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Zanellato


----------



## RT1

Pollie-Jean said:


> Zanellato
> 
> View attachment 4916753


Every time you post one of your pictures of these bags, it makes me want one more and more!     
Gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Zanellato
> 
> View attachment 4916753


very cool!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Saint Laurent Lou Lou Puffer Medium , black hardware


----------



## ksuromax

Happy New Year!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Happy New Year!!
> View attachment 4942860


What? More? Show me, please!!!


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> What? More? Show me, please!!!



I know, right? She's being a tease...   lol


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> What? More? Show me, please!!!


Yep! A complete surprise from my Darlin'


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Yep! A complete surprise from my Darlin'
> View attachment 4942904


Very cool.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Very cool.


Thanks!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I returned the Saint Laurent Lou Lou Puffer Medium  . She just doesn't look good on me 
Not my style ! I'm not young anymore, but I'm not a really old lady either and certainly not a "lady"


----------



## muchstuff

Cashmere and silk Chanel scarf...


----------



## muchstuff

And new to me Chanel boots. Aside from a scuff on one toe they're virtually new...


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> And new to me Chanel boots. Aside from a scuff on one toe they're virtually new...
> 
> View attachment 4958767


The more I see these, the better I like them.   
You hit the jackpot with these boots, my lovely friend.


----------



## muchstuff

RT1 said:


> The more I see these, the better I like them.
> You hit the jackpot with these boots, my lovely friend.


Thanks, I suspect they’ll get a lot of wear!


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, I suspect they’ll get a lot of wear!


 If they'd fit me, I'd sleep in 'em....LOLOL!


----------



## blindf0ldme




----------



## muchstuff

One of the very few bags I've purchased new, the Bindle Three by The Row. Understated and perfect for me...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> One of the very few bags I've purchased new, the Bindle Three by The Row. Understated and perfect for me...
> 
> View attachment 4972869



This is gorgeous .  I feel like you own every luscious black leather hobo out there — enjoy .


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> This is gorgeous .  I feel like you own every luscious black leather hobo out there — enjoy .


Still missing a few...


----------



## Lady Stardust

Latest purchase is my Polène Numéro Un Mini in Gray!


----------



## PerryPalomino

Lady Stardust said:


> Latest purchase is my Polène Numéro Un Mini in Gray!
> 
> View attachment 4974840


What a gorgeous color!!


----------



## muchstuff

Hermes Massai Cut GM...


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> Hermes Massai Cut GM...
> 
> View attachment 4978147


Very lovely, is it chocolate or black?


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> Very lovely, is it chocolate or black?


FP called it chocolate, a very dark brown, swift leather.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Hermes Massai Cut GM...
> 
> View attachment 4978147



Adding yet another luscious hobo to your outstanding collection  — enjoy!


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Adding yet another luscious hobo to your outstanding collection  — enjoy!


Thanks. The collection is changing, I’ve let go of quite a few bags but have a short list of ones I’d like to find...


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> FP called it chocolate, a very dark brown, swift leather.


We are chocolate swift twins. I have it on the trim. I adore this leather. Your Massai is gorgeous. (As is your bindle).


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> We are chocolate swift twins. I have it on the trim. I adore this leather. Your Massai is gorgeous. (As is your bindle).


Why thank you swift twin!   Tell me, how delicate is this leather? It looks like it'll show fingernail marks etc. easily but this is an older bag and has surprisingly few marks on it.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Why thank you swift twin!   Tell me, how delicate is this leather? It looks like it'll show fingernail marks etc. easily but this is an older bag and has surprisingly few marks on it.


Mine is from 2000, I believe, and it appears to be super tough but I'm new to Hermes so perhaps someone else knows better. I wore it a lot this summer (the 31 size Trim is a very easy grab and go bag) and all it did was get softer and smooshier. I didn't seem to have any issues with scratching, although the bag came with slight corner rubbing from normal wear. I have conditioned it 3 times because it arrived super stiff and dry. I have used Bick4 as well as Leather Honey and both have softened which seem to work well with swift. 

I love how the leather has a bit of sparkle to it. I wish they would make more of their bags in swift.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Mine is from 2000, I believe, and it appears to be super tough but I'm new to Hermes so perhaps someone else knows better. I wore it a lot this summer (the 31 size Trim is a very easy grab and go bag) and all it did was get softer and smooshier. I didn't seem to have any issues with scratching, although the bag came with slight corner rubbing from normal wear. I have conditioned it 3 times because it arrived super stiff and dry. I have used Bick4 as well as Leather Honey and both have softened which seem to work well with swift.
> 
> I love how the leather has a bit of sparkle to it. I wish they would make more of their bags in swift.


I have some light corner wear as well, mine is 2010. Thanks for the info, I’m very happy that I found it!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> I have some light corner wear as well, mine is 2010. Thanks for the info, I’m very happy that I found it!



she looks like a beauty.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> she looks like a beauty.


Thanks! How does the swift handle rain?


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Thanks! How does the swift handle rain?


I've used it in Iight rain conditions and haven't noticed any problems. But I did condition it with water-resistant stuff so that might be why. I just checked the purse blog regarding H leathers but didn't find anything regarding rain. Overall, I have been happy with this leather. I would love to find a Trim in red swift.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I've used it in Iight rain conditions and haven't noticed any problems. But I did condition it with water-resistant stuff so that might be why. I just checked the purse blog regarding H leathers but didn't find anything regarding rain. Overall, I have been happy with this leather. I would love to find a Trim in red swift.


Yeah, red in this leather would be outstanding.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I've used it in Iight rain conditions and haven't noticed any problems. But I did condition it with water-resistant stuff so that might be why. I just checked the purse blog regarding H leathers but didn't find anything regarding rain. Overall, I have been happy with this leather. I would love to find a Trim in red swift.


Not a swift, but from what I can quickly find the colour is rouge h.

https://www.therealreal.com/product...mes-vintage-fjord-trim-ii-31-8puwj?position=5

See post #14...

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/reference-hermes-groupie-s-leather-book.49095/


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Not a swift, but from what I can quickly find the colour is rouge h.
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...mes-vintage-fjord-trim-ii-31-8puwj?position=5
> 
> See post #14...
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/reference-hermes-groupie-s-leather-book.49095/


Thanks for spotting this one!


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Thanks for spotting this one!


I’ll keep my eye open for a swift. Which size are you wanting?


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> I’ll keep my eye open for a swift. Which size are you wanting?



I would love to find a 35 in Swift or Box at a decent price, but their are more 31s out there. The 31 is a great size but thought a bigger one for winter or travel might be good to have.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I would love to find a 35 in Swift or Box at a decent price, but their are more 31s out there. The 31 is a great size but thought a bigger one for winter or travel might be good to have.


----------



## Pinkie*

duckiee said:


> some hauls from my honeymoon:


Wow 2 Chanel bags


----------



## ghoulish

I’ve been lusting after the Loewe Puzzle what seemlike FOREVER (realistically probably 3-4 years, but who is counting
I was looking for the right color combo and here she is:


----------



## muchstuff

balenciamags said:


> I’ve been lusting after the Loewe Puzzle what seemlike FOREVER (realistically probably 3-4 years, but who is counting
> I was looking for the right color combo and here she is:
> 
> View attachment 4991744


That's one I haven't seen before, congrats!


----------



## ghoulish

muchstuff said:


> That's one I haven't seen before, congrats!


Thank you! Looking forward to the slouch and smoosh that comes with these bags wear.


----------



## Kimbashop

balenciamags said:


> I’ve been lusting after the Loewe Puzzle what seemlike FOREVER (realistically probably 3-4 years, but who is counting
> I was looking for the right color combo and here she is:
> 
> View attachment 4991744


I can see why you waited -- that is a beautiful combo. congrats!


----------



## whateve

balenciamags said:


> I’ve been lusting after the Loewe Puzzle what seemlike FOREVER (realistically probably 3-4 years, but who is counting
> I was looking for the right color combo and here she is:
> 
> View attachment 4991744


That is gorgeous! I love these colors.


----------



## kerryisntreal

balenciamags said:


> I’ve been lusting after the Loewe Puzzle what seemlike FOREVER (realistically probably 3-4 years, but who is counting
> I was looking for the right color combo and here she is:
> 
> View attachment 4991744


Ooooooh, what size is this one? Small?

A puzzle is definitely on my want list as well...


----------



## ghoulish

kerryisntreal said:


> Ooooooh, what size is this one? Small?
> 
> A puzzle is definitely on my want list as well...


It is the small! Which honestly doesn’t seem as small as I expected. I had looked at this size a couple of years ago and I thought it was too small, but either they’ve changed the dimensions or I’m just used to the couple of mini bags in my collection. It has quite a bit of room and the zipper opening is very generous.

Capacity reminds me a bit of a Town or XS Bazar, where they look smaller on the outside but can really hold a good amount (imo).


----------



## kerryisntreal

Ralph Lauren western saddle bag in  lizard from Spring 2010.


This one is a bit of an outlier for me - def on the fringes of what I’d consider my usual style... but this was a personal HG bag. I first saw it in a RL boutique in early 2011 up on top of a shelf and was mesmerized. This was not long before I was really, truly into bags . 

It was way out of my reach then, literally and figuratively... but I’d think about it occasionally. Only managed to identify it a few years back. And now I found one. Happy to report that unboxing it had the same effect as seeing it up on that shelf  ~10 years ago.


----------



## muchstuff

kerryisntreal said:


> Ralph Lauren western saddle bag in  lizard from Spring 2010.
> View attachment 4992829
> 
> This one is a bit of an outlier for me - def on the fringes of what I’d consider my usual style... but this was a personal HG bag. I first saw it in a RL boutique in early 2011 up on top of a shelf and was mesmerized. This was not long before I was really, truly into bags .
> 
> It was way out of my reach then, literally and figuratively... but I’d think about it occasionally. Only managed to identify it a few years back. And now I found one. Happy to report that unboxing it had the same effect as seeing it up on that shelf  ~10 years ago.


Congrats on finding one of your HGs! I think all have at least one outlier...


----------



## Kimbashop

kerryisntreal said:


> Ralph Lauren western saddle bag in  lizard from Spring 2010.
> View attachment 4992829
> 
> This one is a bit of an outlier for me - def on the fringes of what I’d consider my usual style... but this was a personal HG bag. I first saw it in a RL boutique in early 2011 up on top of a shelf and was mesmerized. This was not long before I was really, truly into bags .
> 
> It was way out of my reach then, literally and figuratively... but I’d think about it occasionally. Only managed to identify it a few years back. And now I found one. Happy to report that unboxing it had the same effect as seeing it up on that shelf  ~10 years ago.


congrats on your HG. it's a stunner.


----------



## chowlover2

Gorgeous!


----------



## JenJBS

kerryisntreal said:


> Ralph Lauren western saddle bag in  lizard from Spring 2010.
> View attachment 4992829
> 
> This one is a bit of an outlier for me - def on the fringes of what I’d consider my usual style... but this was a personal HG bag. I first saw it in a RL boutique in early 2011 up on top of a shelf and was mesmerized. This was not long before I was really, truly into bags .
> 
> It was way out of my reach then, literally and figuratively... but I’d think about it occasionally. Only managed to identify it a few years back. And now I found one. Happy to report that unboxing it had the same effect as seeing it up on that shelf  ~10 years ago.



Congratulations on getting your HG bag!


----------



## Asphodel

I am absolutely loving wristlets these days. This little beauty packs a punch. It’s so small but fits so much.

Givenchy Pandora Wristlet


----------



## Kimbashop

Asphodel said:


> I am absolutely loving wristlets these days. This little beauty packs a punch. It’s so small but fits so much.
> 
> Givenchy Pandora Wristlet
> View attachment 5006875


How darling is this! I didn't know they came in wristlet size.


----------



## whateve

Asphodel said:


> I am absolutely loving wristlets these days. This little beauty packs a punch. It’s so small but fits so much.
> 
> Givenchy Pandora Wristlet
> View attachment 5006875


I love that it is a mini version of the Pandora.


----------



## rlindsay1577

I am very new here and would like someone to authenticate my new Balenciaga bag.


----------



## Asphodel

whateve said:


> I love that it is a mini version of the Pandora.


Yes, it is


----------



## muchstuff

Guccissima Sukey, I've wanted this bag for years and finally jumped...


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Guccissima Sukey, I've wanted this bag for years and finally jumped...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5008205


How smooshy is the leather? Is it calf?


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> How smooshy is the leather? Is it calf?


I've had smooshier but I don't know how much this bag's been used, I have a feeling it'll smoosh more yet. The leather has a luxe hand feel IMO but I don't know what it is actually. Anyone else?


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> Guccissima Sukey, I've wanted this bag for years and finally jumped...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5008205


Congrats, it's a beauty!


----------



## Asphodel

muchstuff said:


> Guccissima Sukey, I've wanted this bag for years and finally jumped...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5008205


Beautiful. Is it heavy?


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> Beautiful. Is it heavy?





IntheOcean said:


> Congrats, it's a beauty!


Thanks ladies! No, it’s quite light actually.


----------



## muchstuff

Love these older Prada cervo antik bags...


----------



## shesnochill

muchstuff said:


> Love these older Prada cervo antik bags...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013045




Ugh! I’ve been on the hunt for the tote one. The color and leather is AHHmazing!


----------



## shesnochill

Liebeskin Berlin Selby backpacks and Glazed Espresso & Black Cat Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## muchstuff

shesnochill said:


> Ugh! I’ve been on the hunt for the tote one. The color and leather is AHHmazing!


While I haven't seen my exact one there are other similar styles out there...


----------



## shesnochill

muchstuff said:


> While I haven't seen my exact one there are other similar styles out there...




Yea! I have my eyes peeled.


----------



## muchstuff

shesnochill said:


> Yea! I have my eyes peeled.


There was one on TRR just the other day but it's gone I see. A bit smaller than mine I think.


----------



## shesnochill

muchstuff said:


> There was one on TRR just the other day but it's gone I see. A bit smaller than mine I think.




I want this one!


----------



## muchstuff

shesnochill said:


> I want this one!
> 
> View attachment 5028096


I know I've seen it at least once so they're out there...


----------



## JenJBS

shesnochill said:


> I want this one!
> 
> View attachment 5028096



Beautiful!


----------



## shesnochill

Everlane The Day Market Tote


----------



## ladidalola

I got this a month ago because I love the hardware and leather colour combo.


----------



## kerryisntreal

Proenza PS1 tiny in lilac. My ideal size and color for a spring bag hehe


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

kerryisntreal said:


> Proenza PS1 tiny in lilac. My ideal size and color for a spring bag hehe
> View attachment 5081543


Lovely PS and gorgeous colour


----------



## dove221

Pollie-Jean said:


> Chanel Boyfriend watch
> I gave myself a somewhat premature birthday present
> 
> View attachment 4766535
> View attachment 4766536


Ohhh I love- how do you like it?


----------



## ksuromax

kerryisntreal said:


> Proenza PS1 tiny in lilac. My ideal size and color for a spring bag hehe
> View attachment 5081543


fab colour  
Have you tried Mulberry Alexa? Very similar style, and Mulbs has brought this style back, so you can get a brand new bag now, if you want


----------



## Pollie-Jean

dove221 said:


> Ohhh I love- how do you like it?


I'm very happy with it


----------



## dove221

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm very happy with it


Love it! I am really wanting one. I think its gorg!


----------



## kerryisntreal

ksuromax said:


> fab colour
> Have you tried Mulberry Alexa? Very similar style, and Mulbs has brought this style back, so you can get a brand new bag now, if you want


Yknow, I haven’t actually... tho a while back I was looking at the heritage bayswater as a cute understated work bag. 

Just took a look at the new alexas and their small ones are v cute. Love the grained leather. May just need to add a Mulberry to my wishlist...


----------



## sdkitty

Moni Moni bag....I don't usually do red but this was a steal....very soft leather and style somewhat resembles City.  Halle Berry carried a black one back in the day


----------



## IntheOcean

sdkitty said:


> Moni Moni bag....I don't usually do red but this was a steal....very soft leather and style somewhat resembles City.  Halle Berry carried a black one back in the day
> View attachment 5126367
> 
> View attachment 5126368


So pretty! Congrats. Lovey shade of red.


----------



## sdkitty

IntheOcean said:


> So pretty! Congrats. Lovey shade of red.


thank you 
almost passed on it due to pinky color and not recognizing the name (PF snobbery)...but the label said made in Italy and I did find some talk here about the brand


----------



## electricbluerita

Adding another red bag to this! Scored this Armani bag (it was brand new and over 80% off retail on TRR! I cannot believe I paid less than $300 for it) and it came in today. Impeccable craftsmanship. I'm usually not into such "simple" or timeless-looking bags and love classic Bals for their edge and flair, but I couldn't pass this one up.


----------



## ksuromax

my dream bag found its way to me!


----------



## sdkitty

ksuromax said:


> my dream bag found its way to me!
> View attachment 5186621


BV?


----------



## ksuromax

sdkitty said:


> BV?


i am very predictable, am i not?


----------



## ksuromax

p.s. it's BV bag, LIdo, finish is called 'Nuvolato' for the thick, chubby straps (leather tubes rather than flat straps) and it's made to look like a straw bag, and called 'paille', 'straw' in Italian 
it has cayman handles


----------



## sdkitty

ksuromax said:


> p.s. it's BV bag, LIdo, finish is called 'Nuvolato' for the thick, chubby straps (leather tubes rather than flat straps) and it's made to look like a straw bag, and called 'paille', 'straw' in Italian
> it has cayman handles


I was wondering if it was straw....it's leather?


----------



## ksuromax

sdkitty said:


> I was wondering if it was straw....it's leather?


yes, 100% (except for grommets and buckles )


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> my dream bag found its way to me!
> View attachment 5186621


Beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Beautiful. Congrats!


thank you, my Friend


----------



## chowlover2

ksuromax said:


> p.s. it's BV bag, LIdo, finish is called 'Nuvolato' for the thick, chubby straps (leather tubes rather than flat straps) and it's made to look like a straw bag, and called 'paille', 'straw' in Italian
> it has cayman handles


Absolutely fabulous!


----------



## ksuromax

chowlover2 said:


> Absolutely fabulous!


thank you!


----------



## sdkitty

I think it might be safe to say this new to me moni moni bag was inspired by Balenciaga


----------



## dazeydaisies

First and probably only Balenciaga hourglass XS! It’s surprisingly roomy for its small size and love that it’s versatile and can be carried two ways!


----------



## muchstuff

dazeydaisies said:


> First and probably only Balenciaga hourglass XS! It’s surprisingly roomy for its small size and love that it’s versatile and can be carried two ways!


Wrong thread my friend, you want to be over here...

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/january-february-new-acquisitions.1048910/page-8#post-35011001


----------



## dazeydaisies

muchstuff said:


> Wrong thread my friend, you want to be over here...
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/january-february-new-acquisitions.1048910/page-8#post-35011001



oops! thanks so much!


----------



## reneeluvscoach

Back in the day, I loved Belen Echandia.  They were "affordable", bespoke bags.  When Jackie closed shop, her atelier, Marco Massaccesi, ended up starting his own business, Massaccesi Handbags.  They are still bespoke, although I never found a style that suited me.  (My favorite style ever is the velo - his appear to be much more structured. But, I think it depends on the leather you use.)  Well, he had a sale of some limited edition sorrento leather, so I took a chance and ordered a tote.  It will take him 4-6 weeks to create and send to me.  The best part is Marco converses directly with his clients/customers.  Where else do you get that?  If you don't like the studs, he'll take them off.  If you want more studs, he'll add them. Want a longer strap?  No problem.  Shorter?  Sure!  Extra messenger strap?  You got it! More pockets?  Absolutely.   It's amazing!  I will reveal it in the Handbags/Massaccesi forum when it comes in.  The funny part is the color leather I ordered is called lavendar and reminds me a bit of bleu lavande, one of my favs.


----------



## *Jenn*

i've been on a kick to complete my michael kors rainbow.
two in the past week.
clementine arrived on friday,
steel gray should be arriving later this week  

(my photo)




(seller's photo)


----------



## muchstuff

I finally have both ebano and nero in the BV cervo Loop (thanks to my TPF friend for the nero acquisition!)


----------



## muchstuff

Deadly Ponies shearling, my third DP bag...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Deadly Ponies shearling, my third DP bag...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5357080



I love this!!!  Is it grey?  I was looking for a shearling bag for several months — not easy to find .


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> I love this!!!  Is it grey?  I was looking for a shearling bag for several months — not easy to find .


Yes it's called steel.  Comes in black as well. Dial in the DP website, there are a few shearling styles.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

muchstuff said:


> Deadly Ponies shearling, my third DP bag...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5357080


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


>


Thought you might like this one!


----------



## fayden

Finally got a Prada Fairy Bag...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

muchstuff said:


> Thought you might like this one!


After so many years you know me quite well 
I ordered it in black and blame you ! Go ahead and at least feel guilty


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> After so many years you know me quite well
> I ordered it in black and blame you ! Go ahead and at least feel guilty


 I do! I hope you like it, the shearling isn’t as plush as a Bal shearling, it’s a low pile and feels more like wool than fur. Mind you the price point is also a lot lower.
I’m in the process of finding out what it would cost me to exchange for black, I thought I’d like grey for a change but it’s just not doing it for me.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

muchstuff said:


> I do! I hope you like it, the shearling isn’t as plush as a Bal shearling, it’s a low pile and feels more like wool than fur. Mind you the price point is also a lot lower.
> I’m in the process of finding out what it would cost me to exchange for black, I thought I’d like grey for a change but it’s just not doing it for me.


I like this grey . Is it too bluish or does it not match the colors you wear ?


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> I like this grey . Is it too bluish or does it not match the colors you wear ?


It matches well enough but it's a bit too cool for me. I think the bag may look a bit more luxe in black. I asked one of the CS people at DP and she says the shearling will soften much like a classic leather. I'm a bit of a shearling novice TBH.  I've only had one Bal shearling Bazaar and it was a much softer feel than the DP. Different treatment entirely I think, rather than the tight natural curls I'm guessing it was brushed and cut.


----------



## muchstuff

@Pollie-Jean heard back from DP customer service, I can make the exchange with *no shipping costs to me*. I have to say their CS is very good, at least in my experience with this bag. So I'll be getting the black!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

muchstuff said:


> @Pollie-Jean heard back from DP customer service, I can make the exchange with *no shipping costs to me*. I have to say their CS is very good, at least in my experience with this bag. So I'll be getting the black!



That's good news !


----------



## RachelVerinder

New to me mini cabas from french brand Vanessa Bruno. Very under the radar, no need to baby it, and got it for the equivalent of $35. So cute


----------



## muchstuff

Bag twins with @fayden, sort of...


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> That's good news !


Have you received your shearling yet?


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> That's good news !


I forgot to tag you, @Pollie-Jean have you received your shearling yet?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

muchstuff said:


> I forgot to tag you, @Pollie-Jean have you received your shearling yet?


Yes and I really like it ! But before she can show up here, she has to undergo a few small cosmetic surgeries 
The golden hardware that can be seen on the outside has to go and the strap is changed in such a way that I can use it with various other, also longer straps
So I first have to go to the cobbler and then to my trusted auto repair shop to have the golden rings and carabiners cut open so that I can remove them without damaging the leather 
Needless to say I'm crazy ... I know
But then we will be really happy together


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> Yes and I really like it ! But before she can show up here, she has to undergo a few small cosmetic surgeries
> The golden hardware that can be seen on the outside has to go and the strap is changed in such a way that I can use it with various other, also longer straps
> But then we will be really happy together


I’ll be very interested to see what she looks like!


----------



## chowlover2

Pollie-Jean said:


> Yes and I really like it ! But before she can show up here, she has to undergo a few small cosmetic surgeries
> The golden hardware that can be seen on the outside has to go and the strap is changed in such a way that I can use it with various other, also longer straps
> So I first have to go to the cobbler and then to my trusted auto repair shop to have the golden rings and carabiners cut open so that I can remove them without damaging the leather
> Needless to say I'm crazy ... I know
> But then we will be really happy together


This is the first time I've seen you this winter ( here at least ) I always look forward to your suedes and shearlings. So glad to see you again. Looking forward to your new shearling!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

chowlover2 said:


> This is the first time I've seen you this winter ( here at least ) I always look forward to your suedes and shearlings. So glad to see you again. Looking forward to your new shearling!


Thank you 
I've swapped my handbag addiction for indoor gardening 
So I *almost* never buy bags anymore


----------



## ghoulish

I'm in so in awe of this color that I can't help but share again; this is also my first BV!

Cassette in Chlorophyll


----------



## LostInBal

Saw this vtg “micro” Fendi shoulder/ crossbody cutie and couldn’t resist. It holds my little wallet, keys and phone. Too cute!


----------



## RachelVerinder

Was looking for a mini pompon for a while but… today, love at first sight in my favourite second hand shop, with this mini Saint Laurent star-studed bucket


----------



## vesna

I actually pulled the trigger and got my “dream” bag. I think that the concept is so amazing. I am astronomer and to me a meteor shower event has a magical effect and this collection of Off-White, Virgil Abloh’s genius response to luxury bags by de-constructing  it with holes from meteors, just got to me from the first moment I saw it. It burrowed my brain, and finaly I found it years after, and still excited like a kid to get it in a week or so.

it has a leather pouch inside for stuff (not seen in these photos) 

just have photos from campaign for now u till the bag is here


----------



## jeanstohandbags

vesna said:


> I actually pulled the trigger and got my “dream” bag. I think that the concept is so amazing. I am astronomer and to me a meteor shower event has a magical effect and this collection of Off-White, Virgil Abloh’s genius response to luxury bags by de-constructing  it with holes from meteors, just got to me from the first moment I saw it. It burrowed my brain, and finaly I found it years after, and still excited like a kid to get it in a week or so.
> 
> it has a leather pouch inside for stuff (not seen in these photos)
> 
> just have photos from campaign for now u till the bag is here
> 
> View attachment 5410203
> View attachment 5410204


Wow, an astronomer!!!! That is magical in itself.  I can't wait to see more pics of this fascinating bag, huge congrats on finally having your dream bag on its way to you!


----------



## vesna

jeanstohandbags said:


> Wow, an astronomer!!!! That is magical in itself.  I can't wait to see more pics of this fascinating bag, huge congrats on finally having your dream bag on its way to you!


Thanks a lot, I will post a lot for sure


----------



## muchstuff

This is why I still watch TRR, even with all of their issues...sometimes you get lucky.


----------



## sdkitty

muchstuff said:


> This is why I still watch TRR, even with all of their issues...sometimes you get lucky.
> 
> View attachment 5591291


great find....I've gotten a couple of great deals there recently


----------



## sdkitty

muchstuff said:


> This is why I still watch TRR, even with all of their issues...sometimes you get lucky.
> 
> View attachment 5591291


I'd rather have this than one of the new Prada bags


----------



## muchstuff

sdkitty said:


> I'd rather have this than one of the new Prada bags


The leather is super soft. I’m pretty pleased.


----------



## sdkitty

muchstuff said:


> The leather is super soft. I’m pretty pleased.


and it's roomy with understated HW


----------



## muchstuff

sdkitty said:


> and it's roomy with understated HW


Very roomy, it’s actually a fairly large tote.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> This is why I still watch TRR, even with all of their issues...sometimes you get lucky.
> 
> View attachment 5591291


this is a quality beauty. is this nappa leather? cervo?


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> this is a quality beauty. is this nappa leather? cervo?


It is, very soft.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> This is why I still watch TRR, even with all of their issues...sometimes you get lucky.
> 
> View attachment 5591291


Love this!!!!  Leather looks beautiful & I love the style too.
I agree TRR is still worth watching even with all its issues, and they do get a lot of stock in including older classics.....whereas ebay is 'littered' with lots of stuff that I'm not interested in


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> Love this!!!!  Leather looks beautiful & I love the style too.
> I agree TRR is still worth watching even with all its issues, and they do get a lot of stock in including older classics.....whereas ebay is 'littered' with lots of stuff that I'm not interested in


Same here.


----------



## muchstuff

My new Golden Goose kicks...


----------



## muchstuff

My first Dior… thanks Corey @RealDealCollection !


----------



## chowlover2

Gorgeous!


----------



## muchstuff

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks, I’m quite pleased!


----------



## muchstuff

muchstuff said:


> Kimbashop said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is a quality beauty. is this nappa leather? cervo?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I was rereading and realized I didn’t clarify that it was  nappa!
Click to expand...


----------



## earswithfeet

My first non Bal bag in a long time.
I just channeled my inner Lorelai Gilmore and pulled the trigger on this MJ baby.
Pic from the listing. Can't wait


----------



## muchstuff

Forgot to post this Thomas Wylde bag...I love it but it's no lightweight.


----------



## Dmurphy1

muchstuff said:


> Forgot to post this Thomas Wylde bag...I love it but it's no lightweight.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650242
> View attachment 5650243


I love his bags, I had a beautiful red one at one time.


----------



## muchstuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> I love his bags, I had a beautiful red one at one time.


I was unfamiliar until I saw this one. I think they’re very cool bags.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Hermes caravan just arrived.  I had this bag in black and always loved it !! Yummiest leather and  with 2 outside pockets, 2 interior and a divider it fits the bill for me. Paid $500 from a seller in Japan, here in 2 days and in perfect condition.


----------



## Dmurphy1

muchstuff said:


> I was unfamiliar until I saw this one. I think they’re very cool bags.


The original prices on his bags was really expensive  !!


----------



## muchstuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> The original prices on his bags was really expensive  !!


Yeah this one was around 2K new.


----------



## muchstuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> Hermes caravan just arrived.  I had this bag in black and always loved it !! Yummiest leather and  with 2 outside pockets, 2 interior and a divider it fits the bill for me. Paid $500 from a seller in Japan, here in 2 days and in perfect condition.
> 
> View attachment 5650310


The leather looks great!


----------



## Dmurphy1

muchstuff said:


> The leather looks great!


Really yummy leather !!


----------



## whateve

Dmurphy1 said:


> Hermes caravan just arrived.  I had this bag in black and always loved it !! Yummiest leather and  with 2 outside pockets, 2 interior and a divider it fits the bill for me. Paid $500 from a seller in Japan, here in 2 days and in perfect condition.
> 
> View attachment 5650310


That seems like an amazing price for all this yummy leather!


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Forgot to post this Thomas Wylde bag...I love it but it's no lightweight.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650242
> View attachment 5650243


What a cool looking bag! Love the skull details at end of zippers


----------



## dolali

Dmurphy1 said:


> Hermes caravan just arrived.  I had this bag in black and always loved it !! Yummiest leather and  with 2 outside pockets, 2 interior and a divider it fits the bill for me. Paid $500 from a seller in Japan, here in 2 days and in perfect condition.
> 
> View attachment 5650310


Oh my goodness! That leather


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> What a cool looking bag! Love the skull details at end of zippers


Thanks, so do I!


----------



## earswithfeet

muchstuff said:


> Forgot to post this Thomas Wylde bag...I love it but it's no lightweight.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650242
> View attachment 5650243


 This is so cool! Never heard of this brand before. Had to check it out and man am I tempted. Sorry, but I think I'll have to copy you on that, lol.
This bag sure looks heavy, though. I'm so spoiled by the Bal lightweights


----------



## earswithfeet

My "Lorelai Gilmore" bag is here and I love it! 
It's just so weird not carrying any Balenciaga   . For over a year now I've been using a Bal bag daily. But today this cutie is with me.


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> This is so cool! Never heard of this brand before. Had to check it out and man am I tempted. Sorry, but I think I'll have to copy you on that, lol.
> This bag sure looks heavy, though. I'm so spoiled by the Bal lightweights


Do a little research on TPF if you’re serious about buying, apparently there were a lot of fakes.


----------



## RachelVerinder

New to me Saint Laurent crinkled leather tote… Love it, though I have to order an insert because the leather is sooooo soft!


----------



## muchstuff

My first Fendi Mama Baguette in cashmere. It's so damn cute.


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> My first Fendi Mama Baguette in cashmere. It's so damn cute.
> 
> View attachment 5657631



Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Enjoy your new beauty!


Thanks, I tried her out today, might end up being a dinner out type of bag, she's pretty small for me. But I love the look and feel.


----------



## Asphodel

JenJBS said:


> Enjoy your new beauty!


She is very cute


----------



## Asphodel

muchstuff said:


> My first Fendi Mama Baguette in cashmere. It's so damn cute.
> 
> View attachment 5657631


She is very cute


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> She is very cute


Thanks!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> My first Fendi Mama Baguette in cashmere. It's so damn cute.
> 
> View attachment 5657631


In cashmere? How sweet. Doubles as a pillow in emergencies! Enjoy your lovely new bag.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> In cashmere? How sweet. Doubles as a pillow in emergencies! Enjoy your lovely new bag.


Thanks, I need more cashmere bags in my life.


----------



## hotmumma1

I am sorry but I am having an affair with a new-to-me Givenchy Pandora


----------



## Norm.Core

hotmumma1 said:


> I am sorry but I am having an affair with a new-to-me Givenchy Pandora
> 
> View attachment 5677562


I love the look of this leather. My flatmate beat me to it and got a Pandora just like this and every time she carries it, I go gaga for it. Enjoy your Givenchy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> My first Fendi Mama Baguette in cashmere. It's so damn cute.
> 
> View attachment 5657631


Love this!


----------



## muchstuff

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this!


Thanks! Regrettably, it's too small for my needs. Wish they made a larger one.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dmurphy1 said:


> Hermes caravan just arrived.  I had this bag in black and always loved it !! Yummiest leather and  with 2 outside pockets, 2 interior and a divider it fits the bill for me. Paid $500 from a seller in Japan, here in 2 days and in perfect condition.
> 
> View attachment 5650310


Wow! Congrats! It's gorgeous!


----------

